# The Cooler Master 690 Club



## kanman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kanman* 
maybe someone can start a club, havnt joined any yet









hehe









well i'm somewhat modded, have that extra 120mm fan and about to put in a window,
this is my rig (old pic)


----------



## iandroo888

ahahaha. what is that under your case? stand w/ wheels? 

hmm maybe i should say... picture with mods if you want to be in the modded section XD


----------



## KarmaKiller

Isn't there already a thread on these cases?


----------



## kanman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
ahahaha. what is that under your case? stand w/ wheels? 

hmm maybe i should say... picture with mods if you want to be in the modded section XD

k, it's on wheels, thats a mod








I'll repost with a window sometime this week, till then feel free to declare me unmodded


----------



## stumped

yes there is a thread, but this is now a club.

I'm in for the club, The only part I have modded was taking out the fan grills.


----------



## ericeod

Here is my setup:


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I should be getting mine soon, so be ready to add me.


----------



## unknownSCL

meee!!!!

i don't have any pics yet but i'll get some soon!


----------



## SpcCdr

SpcCdr
Custom UV Blue side Window Mod:








also 140mm Aerocool fans on top (cut out grill work) and Vinyl dyed (Beige->Black) optical drives (Will post piccs when i find where I put them







)


----------



## kanman

this is going to be a PHAT list


----------



## .Style

Add me!! got mine the other day...Unmodded


----------



## iandroo888

unknownSCL, Semper Fidelis, and stumped. Post pix for add









SpcCdr, .style, and ericeod. Welcome









Looks good so far. Ericeod. A question. i see you put the fans on the "outside of the chassis" did you cut the metal mesh for fit as well? or did the fans fit inbetween the chassis and the metal mesh with teh honeycomb plastic mesh stuff out?


----------



## stumped

ok, here it is (not the most updated, as I now have a radeon x1900xt, e2180, AC Freezer 7 Pro, 2GB Ballistix)


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
unknownSCL, Semper Fidelis, and stumped. Post pix for add









SpcCdr, .style, and ericeod. Welcome









Looks good so far. Ericeod. A question. i see you put the fans on the "outside of the chassis" *did you cut the metal mesh for fit as well*? or did the fans fit inbetween the chassis and the metal mesh with teh honeycomb plastic mesh stuff out?

I can't answer for ericeod, but fans (Not thick 38s,but, 25s or less) fit fine between the case and the top mesh "lid".
The bonus of cutting out the metal honeycomb is better air flow and *much less* fan noise
Hope that helped
; also as you can see from his piccs, you can fit in a 240 rad!







(e- looks like a MCR240?) (Nice clean loop ya got there







)


----------



## losttsol

I'm in. Here are a couple of pictures of my CM690.

CM690 during air bleeding when I put my watercooling loop in.


CM690 front view. Put I/O on the front because of where I keep my case. Notice the cool stickerage as well.


----------



## savagebunny

Stock Baby
















Older Pics I did rewire


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
ok, here it is (not the most updated, as I now have a radeon x1900xt, e2180, AC Freezer 7 Pro, 2GB Ballistix)










































wheres your mod  XD did i completely miss it? *find glasses*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
I can't answer for ericeod, but fans (Not thick 38s,but, 25s or less) fit fine between the case and the top mesh "lid".
The bonus of cutting out the metal honeycomb is better air flow and *much less* fan noise
Hope that helped
; also as you can see from his piccs, you can fit in a 240 rad!







(e- looks like a MCR240?) (Nice clean loop ya got there







)

yah i have two yate loon 120x25mm. was wondering if those would fit. thx btw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
I'm in. Here are a couple of pictures of my CM690.

CM690 during air bleeding when I put my watercooling loop in.


CM690 front view. Put I/O on the front because of where I keep my case. Notice the cool stickerage as well.


nice setup =P

Dam! lose the ribbon cables pplz! haha im kidding. =P kind of.. >_> haha


----------



## losttsol

That PSU doesn't have ribbon cables. They are sheathed.


----------



## iandroo888

oops wasnt referring to u GOMENASAI! (sorry) =P was referring to stumped and savage bunny. but what stumped did is kinda interesting.. if one had a black interior, that cable could hardly be seen 

ok started to do the linking. If theres a name for your system with the CM 690 in your sig, i will put that, otherwise, in linking it on your name.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Alright, I'm in..
My modded CM 690. Still doing more work to it. (Paint,new fans coming)
-Side window. (obviously)
-Led kit
-Removal of Plastic honeycomb crap
-UV lights
-Think that's it...

Also, are you gonna make something to put in our Sigs? That would be cool.


----------



## iandroo888

there should a little |____| area on the corner of your video card wher eu can run that cpu cable thru..

welcome everyone i havent welcomed yet =D


----------



## Biskitz

KARMAKILLA what fans are those, and also, i have a 690 ummodded atm


----------



## KarmaKiller

The top fans?
They are the Coolermaster 2 pack that's like $10 and Newegg.








I got them for my old case, but they proved useful, and quiet, in this case.

Thanks for the tip Lando!








But I have a 8 pin extension cable on the way with my other 2 panflo UV fans coming. Also got some C channel coming to clean up the window look,


----------



## JackMcIntyre

Got mine the other week and after 2 DOA P35C-DS3R's i've decided to get a refund for those and just use this case for my other parts. I must say, this is an awesome case. Very VERY cool, my idle temps have dropped 10C and the window I have modded by Marcus00 looks awesome with my stuff inside. I'll get some cathodes ordered on monday and get back to you with the final thing.


----------



## vigilante

Custom side panel and water cooling with radiator mounted up top, srry ill get better pics later


----------



## Sonic

I have no pics of my mod so far, but I can assure you it's been modded.

I've dremeled out the back fan and made some holes in the mobo tray and 5.25" bays.


----------



## BTK

add me

my pix


----------



## iandroo888

if you were placed under wrong list, please tell me. if u are placed into unmodded and there were mods, maybe i missed it. please tell me where they are XD if u are in mod and u are unmodded. slap me =[ if you are in the undetermined list, please show picture


----------



## dr4gon

Wonder what that is?



















Oh, now I see!



















I only used it for temporary housing


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

You know you want to add me to the unmodded list







I bloomin' love this case!!


















You could kind of call it modded, you don't get the option of hanging fans from the top by cable ties in the instruction manual haha!


----------



## iandroo888

uhhh was gonna question about that hanging fan and that white thingy.. on the side panel  modded for you! *edit* uhh... why do u have that hanging fan there... lol

dr4gon... unmodded XD is that what i think it is thats... spanning over your mobo over ur memory..


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

The white thing is just the ASUS WiFi antenna that is held on by small magnets, even if the WiFi is never enabled I still like it









Hoping to mod my side panel for a Window and cut the lip on the back of the motherboard tray off soon.


----------



## losttsol

Jaffa Cakes! stole my sticker placement!


But he doesn't have a cool Oakland Raiders sticker now does he?


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

I liked my two shiny GigaByte stickers until I RMA'd the motherboard, having them on there without a GigaByte motherboard anymore just didn't seam right









Just as soon as I find the special sticker paper I have!! >=]

OCN need to start selling stickers as well as appliques.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
unknownSCL, Semper Fidelis, and stumped. Post pix for add









SpcCdr, .style, and ericeod. Welcome









Looks good so far. Ericeod. A question. i see you put the fans on the "outside of the chassis" did you cut the metal mesh for fit as well? or did the fans fit inbetween the chassis and the metal mesh with teh honeycomb plastic mesh stuff out?

I didnt have to cut the metal mesh, just the plastic slats. I did however have to bend the mesh slightly upward. But it makes for a nice profile. And yes the fans are under the mesh.


----------



## iandroo888

oh man putting two 120mms there was a hassle. esp when u used those screw holes haha.. took me.. iunoe.. an hour or two on and off modding that top part to make the back 120 fit >_> finally done though.

OCN does sell appliques.. where you think everyone gets those OVERCLOCK.NET things from.. its like $10 for 3 or something.

gee. putting my hand in the top 1/2 of the case.. its like.. a wind tunnel.. 2 80mm push air from front.. two 80mm push/pull thru cpu hsf.. 3 120 mm on rear and top pull it out.. haha wish u can see how air moves.. haha


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
oh man putting two 120mms there was a hassle. esp when u used those screw holes haha.. took me.. iunoe.. an hour or two on and off modding that top part to make the back 120 fit >_> finally done though.

OCN does sell appliques.. where you think everyone gets those OVERCLOCK.NET things from.. its like $10 for 3 or something.

gee. putting my hand in the top 1/2 of the case.. its like.. a wind tunnel.. 2 80mm push air from front.. two 80mm push/pull thru cpu hsf.. 3 120 mm on rear and top pull it out.. haha wish u can see how air moves.. haha

It s much easier with a Dremel. I just butted the back fan up to the front one so it fit a lot easier.


----------



## iandroo888

yah that works but i wanted to use stock holes ahhaha =[ oh well. its all done now.


----------



## stumped

iandroo888, I didn't mean i completely modded my case, tho only thing I did was cut the fan grills out on the 3 exhaust fans and the fan grill underneath my PSU. It wasn't the best cutting, but did make it a bit more silent. I wasn't trying to make the modded list. Just the regular list. I love this case!


----------



## ericeod

Using this hardware, I took the bottom 120mm fan mount and adapted it to be used for the ram:










I unscrewed the mount to show the mounting holes. I sits flush with the Drive cage:


----------



## iandroo888

stumped. imo. if u did anything to it. its modded ;] whether its little or big. its always a start and a start means its modded









ericeod. hmm i have two 80mms in approx where ur 120 is. will try urs out. see how well it works out







question. what was the quarter for ?


----------



## dmbjohn

put me on the list please, which ever you think I apply too. though technically the you see installed below is a mod but thats all I have done and I do not except to do anything further for some time.








bad image quality but its my cell phone, it was handy but not quality.








heres just a few more pics


----------



## iandroo888

This is what i consider a mod: Sometime that was not there when it came stock ;] whether its just adding a fan in the front bay.. or hanging a fan somewhere.. or extreme to painting, watercooling, etc.. all considered mod to me


----------



## royalkilla408

Add me too







no mods and i dont have pics inside ill get some once I get my 4gb memory.


----------



## KarmaKiller

So I've talked about paint. But I still haven't decided what colors to go with. Anybody have any suggestions?
I have a bunch of blue LED fans, and some UV lights. Just looking for something sleek, yet uncommon...
Give me some ideas guys. I'm gonna get some paint tomorrow probably, maybe start on it depending on the weather...


----------



## dmbjohn

anybody know what Awlgrip is? would you consider painting your case with it., there would be no practical reason to use it other then saying you did. I can tell you this it is very expensive,


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Hey dmbjohn, what is that black fan bracket in the front of your case? The other ones I have seen dont have that.


----------



## KarmaKiller

It's the filter that comes on the case. It's between the front bezel and the fan..








All of the CM 690 cases have these..


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
stumped. imo. if u did anything to it. its modded ;] whether its little or big. its always a start and a start means its modded









ericeod. hmm i have two 80mms in approx where ur 120 is. will try urs out. see how well it works out







question. what was the quarter for ? 

Sorry, old habbit. I threw the quarter in there for size comparison. I was in the miltary and we always took recon photos with a common item for size comparison...


----------



## dranom

i was about to make a 690 club good thing you did it.







i was thinking to make the first page all pictures of different rigs so when people click the thread they will se a ton of pics








anyways count me in.

my stuff isnt in the case yet coz the 120mm i bought was delayed(watercooling)









w/ scythe kama bay and a modded zalman fan controller( i want all grillz)


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
Sorry, old habbit. I threw the quarter in there for size comparison. I was in the miltary and we always took recon photos with a common item for size comparison...

hey. that case looks like mine XD. hmm i was wondering today what the scythe kama bay would look like on this case.. thanks for the picture
















what did you do to your fan controller? can you show me a picture







i wanna see


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
OCN does sell appliques.. where you think everyone gets those OVERCLOCK.NET things from.. its like $10 for 3 or something.

I meant they should start selling case stickers too


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
hey. that case looks like mine XD. hmm i was wondering today what the scythe kama bay would look like on this case.. thanks for the picture
















what did you do to your fan controller? can you show me a picture







i wanna see









lol! my fan controller is the same as yours. mines modded








i got bored so i drilled some holes on the bay cover and try to make it fit








its a Zalman "Dranom Edition" fan controller!


----------



## Sonic

Get a close up on that fan controller it looks good but distant. I"m going to be adding a kama bay in the near future also.


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Get a close up on that fan controller it looks good but distant. I"m going to be adding a kama bay in the near future also.

got a close up for yah sonic


----------



## ericeod

By far my favorite CM 690 case mod!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
i was about to make a 690 club good thing you did it.







i was thinking to make the first page all pictures of different rigs so when people click the thread they will se a ton of pics








anyways count me in.

my stuff isnt in the case yet coz the 120mm i bought was delayed(watercooling)









w/ scythe kama bay and a modded zalman fan controller( i want all grillz)


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
By far my favorite CM 690 case mod!

wow! thanks a lot ericeod! appreciate it!


----------



## biftek

hey I was gonna do that front panel mod with my Rheobus.








But I'm also planning on stealthing the optical drive, so there!


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biftek* 
hey I was gonna do that front panel mod with my Rheobus.








But I'm also planning on stealthing the optical drive, so there!









lol!







i also have a rheobus but just decided w/ the zalman coz of the smaller knobs. post pics if you finish the the stealth drive


----------



## biftek

I will I think I'm gonna do both mods tomorrow.


----------



## RayvinAzn

Excuse the messy wiring and IDE cable, I'm cleaning house a bit inside still. I've also got a 120mm fan mounted on the top of the case that wasn't there when I took these pictures. After I get things updated a bit, I'll post some proper shots. I'm also seriously considering a nice paint job on the case, probably Ferrari Yellow and gloss black. Only thing is, clear coat takes forever to dry.

Edit: Oh yeah, this case is bone stock, completely unmodded for the time being.


----------



## BTK

i finally finished my cabling

i like my result i can say


----------



## unknownSCL

next few days and i'll have my pics up!


----------



## iandroo888

question.. is the scythe fan insert supposed to be like taht? i though the ... uhh.. point things should go in the same direction as the heatsink pointy thingies..

wahhh... *must beat dranom... must beat dranom... must beat dranom....**puts a limboghini hidge on side panel...* *presses a button... pop.. whoooosshhh (side panel comes out and goes up














* LOL


----------



## noobdown

might wanna ad me to the list

i cut out all the fan grills except for the rear and side panels and i have a lcs in it


----------



## iandroo888

pictureeee plz


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
wahhh... *must beat dranom... must beat dranom... must beat dranom....**puts a limboghini hidge on side panel...* *presses a button... pop.. whoooosshhh (side panel comes out and goes up














* LOL

ROFL!!!








thats goona be a sick mod bro!


----------



## iandroo888

screw that. i cant even afford to put those hidges on my own car.. let alone a computer case.. haha


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
screw that. i cant even afford to put those hidges on my own car.. let alone a computer case.. haha

hahaha








you need to make your own so it will fit. not too much space in there


----------



## iandroo888

yah. have u ever seen those hindges before? they are HUGE!.. and heavy too.

oh btw. i had to change it to The "Unofficial" Cooler Master 690 Club. according to pioneerisloud, administrators/mods need to approve of the thread before it can be official. so i dont want to get in trouble so i changed the name. hope u guys dont mind


----------



## darkninja420

Mine







Modded
window cut, bottom psu hole cut further for pulling more wires thru.
will be adding u-channel and cutting into the mobo tray and other stuff for wire management

soon to be added is 2 water loops


----------



## xlastshotx

I have one of these cases, I am not sure if mine qualifies for modded rite now. I have cut all the fan grills and thats it so far. I do have many mod plans for the case though =) . I will post some pictures later tonight.


----------



## iandroo888

sounds like a mod to me xlastshotx. mod does not have to mean anything big. i would consider fan grill removing a mod. as long as it was not like that before when you first got it (physical damage and abuse to case is not considered a mod... *cough at the people to punches and kicks their cases*)

omg i forgot about darkninja @[email protected] how could i! o well. welcome to club darkninja haha


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
sounds like a mod to me xlastshotx. mod does not have to mean anything big. i would consider fan grill removing a mod. as long as it was not like that before when you first got it (physical damage and abuse to case is not considered a mod... *cough at the people to punches and kicks their cases*)

*omg i forgot about darkninja @[email protected] how could i! o well. welcome to club darkninja haha*











oh wells







thx i've put the linky in my sig









ill post some new pics in a few days once i get all my new parts here and and start my build log and all


----------



## iandroo888

cool. lookin forward to it


----------



## Wakeo91

Define stealth optical drive?


----------



## Sonic

Were you can't tell theres a optical drive there.


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
sounds like a mod to me xlastshotx. mod does not have to mean anything big. i would consider fan grill removing a mod. as long as it was not like that before when you first got it (physical damage and abuse to case is not considered a mod... *cough at the people to punches and kicks their cases*)

omg i forgot about darkninja @[email protected] how could i! o well. welcome to club darkninja haha

Well, my bottom fan filter was improperly fitted and won't work with a fan installed. So I took it out. I don't really consider it a mod though.


----------



## Wakeo91

Could have guessed that Sonic. But how would you do it? haha


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wakeo91* 
Could have guessed that Sonic. But how would you do it? haha

Usually by removing the faceplate on your optical drive and using the material used in the case blanking panel (mesh in this case) to create a new faceplate.


----------



## Sonic

There used to be a thread/guide, though I don't think its going to work with the CM690 due to the way the drive bay clips to the front panel and such, idk.


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
There used to be a thread/guide, though I don't think its going to work with the CM690 due to the way the drive bay clips to the front panel and such, idk.









you can just take out the clips and stick it to the drive. you need heavy duty double sided tape like the one 3M sell. i think the color of the tape is gray. used it to stick my ghetto ram cooler and when i took out the fan the cellshock ram sink came w/ it. thats when i saw the D9GKX on my ram lol!


----------



## xlastshotx

I took some pictures of my case, here they are!

























(My fans are blue/uv so they kind of make the glow look purple in the pictures for some reason)

My next mod will definitely be a window mod, and I will be replacing my DVD drive soon.. My old black dvd drive failed so I have an old e-Machines one rite now in it. Any suggestions on were I could get a good window mod kit?


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
I took some pictures of my case, here they are!
(My fans are blue/uv so they kind of make the glow look purple in the pictures for some reason)

My next mod will definitely be a window mod, and I will be replacing my DVD drive soon.. My old black dvd drive failed so I have an old e-Machines one rite now in it. Any suggestions on were I could get a good window mod kit?

home depot for acrylic kragen for u-channel. and you also need a dremel to mod the panel


----------



## Wakeo91

Just ordered the Sunbeam Reobus or whatever.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
home depot for acrylic kragen for u-channel. and you also need a dremel to mod the panel

hmm I have bought that acrylic before.. What bit on the dremel do you use to cut the metal? When I used the dremel to cut out the fan grills I went threw several bits.


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
hmm I have bought that acrylic before.. What bit on the dremel do you use to cut the metal? When I used the dremel to cut out the fan grills I went threw several bits.

I used ones like these


----------



## Wakeo91

Im probably cutting my window tommarow. Kind of annoying with those fan grills that came stock on the case door. You basically have to cut around em.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wakeo91* 
Im probably cutting my window tommarow. Kind of annoying with those fan grills that came stock on the case door. You basically have to cut around em.

Yeah, I think I will pick up some acrylic and some bits and do it tomorrow as well.

How can I attach the acrylic to the case? Double sided tape?

I don't even know why they put the two fans on the sides, I have a 120mm fan on every spot available in that case, and an 8 fan controller. After testing different fan configurations for a few hours I figured out that the two fans on the side running with the other fans actually raises temperature (maybe to disruption of airflow) in the case. The coolest fan configuration I could come up with is the bottom fan @100%, front fan @50%(for the HD), rear MB fan @100%, and the two top fans @100%. (rear fan and side fans off)


----------



## Semper Fidelis

That eMachines drive looks so fugly on that case... lol.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
That eMachines drive looks so fugly on that case... lol.

lol yes I know... and it bothers me every day =/ .


----------



## iandroo888

hahaha this made me fall over laughing

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...need-help.html

he goes and creates a thread about wanting to make a window on this case.. and he wanted to make one that looked like mine







coulda just asked me here









*edit*

ok so i helped him a little. this is what i drew for him.










hope this helps him as well as anyone else who is interested in doing it.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Yeah, I just found a video. I mean, it's not hard to figure out how to put the hole in your case. lol
People are just scared..


----------



## iandroo888

yah the video done by bill owen is really good. thats what i referred to when i did mine. of course his is easier because that panel is aluminum so it cuts thru easily. cm 690's panels are steel i think? either way.. aluminum to a jig saw blade is like a box cutter and a piece of paper


----------



## Sonic

Here's pics to the mods I did.


----------



## iandroo888

Sonic = Upgraded to modded









xlastshotx, cant tell if you did any mods or not. wanna clearify for me?


----------



## xlastshotx

Bottom Fan>









Top Fans>









Rear Fan>









The front fan and rear mobo fan are cut out as well, but I couldn't easily get pictures of em.


----------



## Sonic

Hey iandroo88,

Here's something for people to put in their sig, its just like the one in my sig. If ya want

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-unofficial-cooler-master-690-club.html]CM 690 Club[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## iandroo888

xlastshotx - promoted to modded

oh cool sonic. will add that


----------



## xlastshotx

hey does anyone know if dranom used canned spray paint or a spray gun to paint his case?


----------



## iandroo888

i used canned spray paint. not sure what he used. or rather i forgot what he did. haha i remember seeing his work log.


----------



## xlastshotx

hmm I am thinking about doing a dark metallic blue on the sides (were his is white) and using Dupli-Color "Night Lights" on the inside of the case to make it highly reflective inside. I am just worried about it comming out to blue on the sides. What do you guys think?


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
hey does anyone know if dranom used canned spray paint or a spray gun to paint his case?

i used spray paint but the dupli color ones. its better to control and the nozzle is easier to press in a long session.

are you near pachanga xlastshotx?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
i used spray paint but the dupli color ones. its better to control and the nozzle is easier to press in a long session.

are you near pachanga xlastshotx?

hmm ic, yeah usually I prefer dupli color spray paint over others, do you use that "spray gun" type nossle adapter they have for there spray cans? Yep I am pretty close... Why do you ask?


----------



## iandroo888

dranom wants to do it for you


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
dranom wants to do it for you









lol! for a fee of course!







kidding
coz i sometimes go there to gamble w/ some of my buddies


----------



## Sonic

dranom can do my window







.

Edit: I don't want to mess it up!!


----------



## iandroo888

why dont u come here dranom. its better


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
lol! for a fee of course!







kidding
coz i sometimes go there to gamble w/ some of my buddies









hahaha, yeah. If I have time tomorrow i'm gunna pick up so paint and give it a go.. I am just dreading taking all the parts outa my pc again and having to re-do my wire setup.

What other mods can be done other than, a window and paint?


----------



## iandroo888

could always go with my suggestion from yesterday and do a limborghini hindged side panel XD


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
dranom can do my window







.

Edit: I don't want to mess it up!!









lol! are you in garden grove?
the window cutting is easy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
why dont u come here dranom. its better









i go there too! if we get a good deal on a hotel


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
lol! are you in garden grove?
the window cutting is easy.









Yes garden grove and westminster







.


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Yes garden grove and westminster







.

i can probably help you out one of this days. i live in costa mesa


----------



## Wakeo91

Well...Never did my window haha. Couldnt decide if I should do a normal rectangle or do an actual design.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Haha... nice.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wakeo91* 
Well...Never did my window haha. Couldnt decide if I should do a normal rectangle or do an actual design.

lol, I was trying to decide the same thing.. I taped were I was gunna cut, if I choose to do the rectangle, but I feel like doing something different..


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Yes garden grove and westminster







.

woo little saigon!







disneyland too! hahaha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
lol! are you in garden grove?
the window cutting is easy.









i go there too! if we get a good deal on a hotel

really? hit me up next time u decide to come up here









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
lol, I was trying to decide the same thing.. I taped were I was gunna cut, if I choose to do the rectangle, but I feel like doing something different..

heh i didnt want a rectangle. looked too simple. wanted a design but i couldnt think of one. so went with a rounded corner one hehe


----------



## xlastshotx

Well after messing around with different designs on Fireworks, this is the best design imo that I could come up with.










As much as I would like to have the "Overclock.net the pursuit of performance" cut out as well, I just do not have the skill to cut something like that, so I am going to get some white stickers instead. So what do you guys think?


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Well after messing around with different designs on Fireworks, this is the best design imo that I could come up with.










As much as I would like to have the "Overclock.net the pursuit of performance" cut out as well, I just do not have the skill to cut something like that, so I am going to get some white stickers instead. So what do you guys think?


looks good! the OCN part will be a pain in the a$$. stickers are better. you can clear it so it doesnt peel off. Also you can put your user name or game name if you go to lans so no one can jack your rig









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


really? hit me up next time u decide to come up here










will do! lol!are you near the casinos?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
looks good! the OCN part will be a pain in the a$$. stickers are better. you can clear it so it doesnt peel off. Also you can put your user name or game name if you go to lans so no one can jack your rig









hmm thats true... Once I get the stickers I will look at how small they are and figure out if I want to give cutting it out a go, I just think it would be so awesome if I could make it so that a different color come out of the logo than the windows.. When I go to home depot I will see if there is a detail cutting bit for the dremel.

hmm I wonder if a place with a water jet would cut it out.. Its a pretty simple design.

**edit
alrite so this is a updated the picture a bit, put the color I want to have on the sides, and added my tags to the bottom rite of the bottom window.. I will probably etch those on there.


----------



## kanman

k move me over to the modded section







i demand to be second!


----------



## xlastshotx

Hey kanman, I have been wondering what CPU cooler is that?? That thing is freekin huge looking!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
looks good! the OCN part will be a pain in the a$$. stickers are better. you can clear it so it doesnt peel off. Also you can put your user name or game name if you go to lans so no one can jack your rig









will do! lol!are you near the casinos?

lol like 20 min away.. short drive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Hey kanman, I have been wondering what CPU cooler is that?? That thing is freekin huge looking!

i believe that cpu is a tuniq tower.. gpu is by i think thermaltake


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Hey kanman, I have been wondering what CPU cooler is that?? That thing is freekin huge looking!

its a tuniq tower.


----------



## kanman

yep thats the tuniq 120, as good as it is big, and the gpu is indeed the thermaltake duOrb
btw i've also cut the grills of the top and buttom fans airflow is sweet, better temps then before and i had a side fan then.... wierd...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

You can add me to the confirmed list, I just got home with my CM690 in hand, pics in a bit.


----------



## kanman

i'm still on the unmodded list, dont forget us now


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kanman* 









lol I see many people kept the metal 5.25" things, That was the first thing I removed when I got the case







.


----------



## unknownSCL

i have some pics!!

here are a few i took. will get some better ones soon!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kanman* 
k move me over to the modded section







i demand to be second!









































didnt forget you. i was sleeping or studying last night. didnt get to it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 
i have some pics!!

here are a few i took. will get some better ones soon!



















thanks for the pictures unknownSCL. Both kanman and you upgraded to modded







and yah u got ur 2nd spot kanman. lol


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
hmm thats true... Once I get the stickers I will look at how small they are and figure out if I want to give cutting it out a go, I just think it would be so awesome if I could make it so that a different color come out of the logo than the windows.. When I go to home depot I will see if there is a detail cutting bit for the dremel.

hmm I wonder if a place with a water jet would cut it out.. Its a pretty simple design.

**edit
alrite so this is a updated the picture a bit, put the color I want to have on the sides, and added my tags to the bottom rite of the bottom window.. I will probably etch those on there.









that would be interesting to see. lookin forward to it if you decide to do it


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
that would be interesting to see. lookin forward to it if you decide to do it

Well after buying about 70 dollars worth of supplies from the local home depot I just finished cutting, sanding, and spraying primer on the side panel. I am going to begin tearing down my pc so I can sand and tape the case for paint. I will post some pics as soon as possible... Wish me Luck







!


----------



## iandroo888

good luck bro!


----------



## xlastshotx

Alrite here it is!!







There is still a little work left, but I needed to take a break so I figured I would show you guys.























































... So what do ya guys think??


----------



## r0nd3L

I got one stocky


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I just got my CM690 at MicroCenter today, this is after about 2 hours of cable routing, all stock, no mods.


----------



## kanman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Alrite here it is!!







There is still a little work left, but I needed to take a break so I figured I would show you guys.

... So what do ya guys think??

great work man, that window looks amazing!
and the paint job is very purty too


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Alrite here it is!!







There is still a little work left, but I needed to take a break so I figured I would show you guys.























































... So what do ya guys think??


Great Job! Will Update you to modded!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r0nd3L*


I got one stocky





































unmodded for you!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


I just got my CM690 at MicroCenter today, this is after about 2 hours of cable routing, all stock, no mods.



















































unmodded for you too!


----------



## BTK

this 4 sale now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177


----------



## SlyFox

Wow *xlastshotx* that thing looks beautiful. GJ, I like the color too. I might have to pick myself up one of these cases too while MicroCenter is still doing their deal.


----------



## noobdown

here are some pics


----------



## GoOffroad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


this 4 sale now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177


Just clicked and purchased with newegg should have this tomorrow. beats cutting up the case myself...not ready for that yet.

oh and my $20 mir finally came after 10 weeks. Paid $39 after $20 rebate from 3 months ago. should have waited lol.


----------



## iandroo888

it was $30 bux mir on newegg with a free card reader (10 dollar value). so i got it on a pretty decent deal. not regretting it. needed the card reader anyway.

as for noobdown... cable management.... and is your case modded.. lol at this point in time, i would say it isnt.. but i dont know if u cut fan grills out, drilled holes, or w/e..

which they have normal side panels for sale. i wanna so something like xlastshotx now T_T lol


----------



## iandroo888

oh also, i may start linkin peoples names in the 1st page to their post with their case picture maybe tonight or something. i think that would be a good idea imo. any comments on that idea?


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


oh also, i may start linkin peoples names in the 1st page to their post with their case picture maybe tonight or something. i think that would be a good idea imo. any comments on that idea?


thats a good idea man! so people can check out the members rigs.
its easier to do than browsing the pages


----------



## iandroo888

cool. will do it tonight. maybe also ill put your "rigs name" next to your name as well if you have one XD


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*


Wow *xlastshotx* that thing looks beautiful. GJ, I like the color too. I might have to pick myself up one of these cases too while MicroCenter is still doing their deal.


Thanks alot







, Pick one up and join the club!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


it was $30 bux mir on newegg with a free card reader (10 dollar value). so i got it on a pretty decent deal. not regretting it. needed the card reader anyway.

which they have normal side panels for sale. i wanna so something like xlastshotx now T_T lol


Psh I got my CM690 for $65 dollars from newegg, and I thought I got a great deal.

lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


oh also, i may start linkin peoples names in the 1st page to their post with their case picture maybe tonight or something. i think that would be a good idea imo. any comments on that idea?


that would be cool, I have had to go threw each page several times to look for someone case to see what they did. That would save me some time for sho

Oh I have some higher res pictures of my case in this >thread<


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
cool. will do it tonight. maybe also ill put your "rigs name" next to your name as well if you have one XD

yeah the name would be nice if you can. make the name as the link









@ the members

Name your rigs so *iandroo* can post it at the first page


----------



## r0nd3L

I cleaned my cables up per Semper Fidelis suggestion. Thanks, I think it looks much better.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Put me in that list! I love my case, can't wait to do some mods!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r0nd3L* 
I cleaned my cables up per Semper Fidelis suggestion. Thanks, I think it looks much better.










DAMN I need to do that!!

Most of my power chords are too short though...


----------



## r0nd3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
DAMN I need to do that!!

Most of my power chords are too short though...









Time to extend them


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r0nd3L* 
Time to extend them









How? I have an Ultra x-Connect that has UV reactive cables...


----------



## r0nd3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


How? I have an Ultra x-Connect that has UV reactive cables...


Ahh dang, nevermind. I have X-Connect on my PC, actually. The one with CM690 is my dad's new rig.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r0nd3L*


Ahh dang, nevermind. I have X-Connect on my PC, actually. The one with CM690 is my dad's new rig.


Can I buy female-male extenders? I need it for my 8-pin motherboard, that's it I think...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranom*


yeah the name would be nice if you can. make the name as the link









@ the members

Name your rigs so* iandroo* can post it at the first page


lol thx for the help? XD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Put me in that list! I love my case, can't wait to do some mods!


pix plz









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Can I buy female-male extenders? I need it for my 8-pin motherboard, that's it I think...


probably. could try lookin at petrastechshop or jabtech.. should have extension cables. maybe youll find some uv reactive cables to match the ones u have already









*edit*

ok i added the links to everyones names on 1st page. if you have a generic name like "main rig", "my system" or something.. i used your name. If you have a special name like mine or "Haidies", i put that next to your name. Also, if you prefer another post you did with some pictures you prefer of your thread, send me the link and ill edit. thanks









*edit*

how am i doin? lol. altho im not a mod or anything.. hope im doin good for this thread =D


----------



## xlastshotx

Heres a couple new pics of my build, I installed all the hardware.




































(I flipped the fan controllers to point into the case, I only need one for the fans so I decided to put the second one in just for the red lights)









(Now I need to find my drive slot covers)

Hey iandroo888 can you change my link of my rig on the first post to this one? http://www.overclock.net/3423080-post1.html
I'm still trying to think of a name for my rig







.


----------



## iandroo888

done. that looks really nice by the way. good job


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
done. that looks really nice by the way. good job









Thank you.. Now I just gotta figure out how to light it up better, and what colors to go with..

Oh I just thought of a name I like... How about Catastrophe


----------



## Wakeo91

Cool idea. Never thought of turning those fan controllers backwards. Btw now that ive seen how awsome that cut out looks im probably going to do the same. I will be able to hide one of my 12" uv lights behind it.


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Thank you.. Now I just gotta figure out how to light it up better, and what colors to go with..

Oh I just thought of a name I like... How about Catastrophe

nice job man!
very original on the fan controllers! lol!
extra lights


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wakeo91* 
Cool idea. Never thought of turning those fan controllers backwards. Btw now that ive seen how awsome that cut out looks im probably going to do the same. I will be able to hide one of my 12" uv lights behind it.

Thanks, hey can you measure the width of that light.. I have been trying to figure out how wide they are but all I can find is the length.

Man no matter how much I look at my case and no matter how long I look at different colors of lights on the net, I just can't decide which color/s to go for







.


----------



## iandroo888

hmmm.. blue and green. support nvidia


----------



## YahonMaizosz

Hi guys,
Do any of you knows if it is possible to have a fan rack installed in the CM 690 just like the one with the CM Stacker 830-831?? I would like to add additional 2 fans to improve airflow in my CM 690.. Hope to hear from you guys soon.

Thx..


----------



## xlastshotx

Ok I need to make a decision now, It is between these two color combos...


















(photoshopped.. obviously there will be some color blending between the two lights.)

I like both combinations quite a bit, what do you guys think.


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Ok I need to make a decision now, It is between these two color combos...
(photoshopped.. obviously there will be some color blending between the two lights.)

I like both combinations quite a bit, what do you guys think.


ill go w/ blue/red
i like red


----------



## Sonic

I think all one color would look a lot better IMO.


----------



## iandroo888

blue and green looks good. theres a few ppl who has that combo. looks nice. all same color gets boring after a while. i have red and it got boring haha.

YahonMaizosz - possible.. gotta mod the side panel.


----------



## YahonMaizosz

Hi guys,
Do any of you knows if it is possible to have a fan rack installed in the CM 690 just like the one with the CM Stacker 830-831?? I would like to add additional 2 fans to improve airflow in my CM 690.. Hope to hear from you guys soon.

Thx..


----------



## Flower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Ok I need to make a decision now, It is between these two color combos...










(photoshopped.. obviously there will be some color blending between the two lights.)

I like both combinations quite a bit, what do you guys think.

Blue/Green = Intel/Nvidia


----------



## xlastshotx

Alrite Well I just completely decide that I am going to order both green and red cold cathodes. I am going to try and figure out how I can get both the green and red cathodes in the at the same time. That way I can switch between the two, or make some unique color combinations. Also I am ordering 2 green and 2 red 120mm fans for the front and bottom to go with the cold cathode color.

*List of Parts*
1 ~ Logisys ~ Cold Cathode Kit ~ 12" ~ Blue
1 ~ Logisys ~ Cold Cathode Kit ~ 12" ~ Red
1 ~ Logisys ~ Cold Cathode Kit ~ 12" ~ UV
4 ~ Logisys ~ Cold Cathode Kit ~ 4" ~ Green
1 ~ Logisys ~ Cold Cathode Kit ~ 4" ~ UV
2 ~ Logisys ~ Case Fan ~ 120mm ~ Green
2 ~ Logisys ~ Case Fan ~ 120mm ~ Red

Total:$76.50 with tax and shipping

... 8 Cold Cathodes in one CM690?? We Shall See...


----------



## YahonMaizosz

Hi guys,
Do any of you knows if it is possible to have a fan rack installed in the CM 690 just like the one with the CM Stacker 830-831?? I would like to add additional 2 fans to improve airflow in my CM 690.. Hope to hear from you guys soon.

Thx..


----------



## Flower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YahonMaizosz* 
Hi guys,
Do any of you knows if it is possible to have a fan rack installed in the CM 690 just like the one with the CM Stacker 830-831?? I would like to add additional 2 fans to improve airflow in my CM 690.. Hope to hear from you guys soon.

Thx..











You mean like that? Newegg

You could get this, takes up 3 bays I think. Newegg


----------



## iandroo888

i thought he ment the 4 fan rack thing on the side panel


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YahonMaizosz* 
Hi guys,
Do any of you knows if it is possible to have a fan rack installed in the CM 690 just like the one with the CM Stacker 830-831?? I would like to add additional 2 fans to improve airflow in my CM 690.. Hope to hear from you guys soon.

Thx..

can you posta pics of the fan rack your talkin about. is that the one on the side???


----------



## YahonMaizosz

Ya, what I meant was the fan rack on the side panel of the CM 830-831 which can hold up to 4 120mm fans..
I wonder if it is also compatible with the CM 690?


----------



## RayvinAzn

Remember, more fans aren't always better. It's better to have a directed airflow path than just blowing air around your case willy-nilly. And since you'd have to mod holes into your case in order for those extra two side fans to actually draw air into the case, you might as well just skip the actual fan panel and slap two more fans on the side.


----------



## YahonMaizosz

You have a point. But, I just want to know whether it is compatible or not.. For my curiosity sake..


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YahonMaizosz* 
You have a point. But, I just want to know whether it is compatible or not.. For my curiosity sake..









i think it will not fit. you need a ton of modding to make it fit. probably cut the side panel and put up some plexi then hook up 4 fans


----------



## kanman

plexi wont do unless your perforate it beforehand, even then i'm not so sure how good a grill that is, you'd need mesh, t'least that's the way i'd have done it,
and I'm not sure about the rack but 4 fans can fit, probebly wont help airflow really but they'll fit


----------



## darkninja420

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/28..._Flow_Fan.html

that will help you out without killing 2-3 5.25" bays


----------



## iandroo888

thats an interesting item... wonder how well it works.. anyone have it? or used it before?


----------



## r0nd3L

Blue and green combo looks killer. I don't like red/blue compared to it at all. Maybe because it reminds me of cops?


----------



## rx7racer

Some nice mods here to the 690







. You'll have to add me under the unmodded though. I'll put some pics up tonight when I get off work.

I am getting ready to add 5 more Yate Loon 120mmx25mm fans. But not sure what else I'll do to it at the time. I've got a few Ideas though.









Here some picks are. Not the neatest right now, but to be honest. I just don't know where to run anything else.









Fans need a good cleaning







, but some krazy glue, like just a drop and you have an easy 120mm-140mm fan install for the front drive bays, if they are open.








It's a jungle in there, but there just isn't enough room
















Just a cheap cooling combo mod for mb and gfx


----------



## Outcasst

Here's mine:


----------



## iandroo888

sweet stuff. will add link and names after i get out of school. in class right now (class hasnt started yet)


----------



## royalkilla408

I finally got some screen shots on the inside









The back side:









The front side, I know its not too clean but its the best I can do lol.


----------



## vigilante

updated pics:


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Some nice mods here to the 690







. You'll have to add me under the unmodded though. I'll put some pics up tonight when I get off work.

I am getting ready to add 5 more Yate Loon 120mmx25mm fans. But not sure what else I'll do to it at the time. I've got a few Ideas though.









Here some picks are. Not the neatest right now, but to be honest. I just don't know where to run anything else.









Fans need a good cleaning







, but some krazy glue, like just a drop and you have an easy 120mm-140mm fan install for the front drive bays, if they are open.








It's a jungle in there, but there just isn't enough room
















Just a cheap cooling combo mod for mb and gfx

















nice headphones.. thats all i can say..

2/10 on your wires...


----------



## holtzman

I just finished my 690, check out the pics and mods and everything I did HERE!!


----------



## iandroo888

nice! added you to list. also, take a picture of it with all components in.


----------



## evil-98

heres my work rig nice thread guys









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-update-9.html


----------



## iandroo888

welcome to the club! nice rig there


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evil-98*


heres my work rig nice thread guys









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-update-9.html






































... So Un-modded







? haha jk. Thats one nice rig there


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
nice headphones.. thats all i can say..

2/10 on your wires...


Yea, my wire management is horrible with this new psu, my HX520 was simple due to it being modular. The 3870 doesn't help though, the power wires just get right in the way.

I figure I'm gonna have to get in there and cut the heck outta the case to get room to run wiring the way I need to. Either that or start cutting wires from the psu









I am about to get a new mb though so hopefully I can look at board layout a bit closer and think about how to run wires.


----------



## Flower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Yea, my wire management is horrible with this new psu, my HX520 was simple due to it being modular. The 3870 doesn't help though, the power wires just get right in the way.

I figure I'm gonna have to get in there and cut the heck outta the case to get room to run wiring the way I need to. Either that or start cutting wires from the psu









I am about to get a new mb though so hopefully I can look at board layout a bit closer and think about how to run wires.

Check this post. Note that he runs some of the cables via the little rectangle cut out next to the PSU and up behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## ignite

Just got my CM690 since the lack of cable management in the Antec 900 really threw me off (that and it was much cheaper!).

Just a question about fan placement. Assuming I'm using 4 120mm fans, what would be the best placement for them? I was thinking of keeping the 3 stock fans in place and putting the fourth up on the top of the case (and might add an 80mm fan on the bottom by the PSU). Would that be the best way to use the four fans?


----------



## Flower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ignite* 
Just got my CM690 since the lack of cable management in the Antec 900 really threw me off (that and it was much cheaper!).

Just a question about fan placement. Assuming I'm using 4 120mm fans, what would be the best placement for them? I was thinking of keeping the 3 stock fans in place and putting the fourth up on the top of the case (and might add an 80mm fan on the bottom by the PSU). Would that be the best way to use the four fans?

When and if I get the cash I would like to get one of these cases and 4xAerocool 14cm fans. I was thinking of putting 2 on the side pannel (moving the stock one next to the PSU) and the other two on the top.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ignite* 
Just got my CM690 since the lack of cable management in the Antec 900 really threw me off (that and it was much cheaper!).

Just a question about fan placement. Assuming I'm using 4 120mm fans, what would be the best placement for them? I was thinking of keeping the 3 stock fans in place and putting the fourth up on the top of the case (and might add an 80mm fan on the bottom by the PSU). Would that be the best way to use the four fans?

this is how mine is set up.

Front - 120mm yate loon intake
Front (5.25" bay) - 120mm intake
Side panel (over cards) - 120mm yate loon intake
Rear and Top - 120mm yate loon exhaust
Bottom - 120x38mm panaflo intake

as for the psu issue, uhh where would you put it? id anything, just flip the psu, fan face down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower* 
When and if I get the cash I would like to get one of these cases and 4xAerocool 14cm fans. I was thinking of putting 2 on the side pannel (moving the stock one next to the PSU) and the other two on the top.

what id suggest is replacing the rear and top ones with higher CFM to exhaust (not sure what those aerocools you mentioned does). and one on the bottom or front intaking. i dont have any of the stock ones left in my comp seeing they are kinda noisy.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
this is how mine is set up.

Front - 120mm yate loon intake
Front (5.25" bay) - 120mm intake
Side panel (over cards) - 120mm yate loon intake
Rear and Top - 120mm yate loon exhaust
Bottom - 120x38mm panaflo intake

as for the psu issue, uhh where would you put it? id anything, just flip the psu, fan face down.


Oh, I don't mean under the PSU. I mean the slot for a fan next between the PSU and HD bays.


----------



## Flower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


what id suggest is replacing the rear and top ones with higher CFM to exhaust (not sure what those aerocools you mentioned does). and one on the bottom or front intaking. i dont have any of the stock ones left in my comp seeing they are kinda noisy.


I'm thinking that if I can put in 14cm fans then why not, they offer 54.7 CFM/19.6dBA/1000RPM and have LEDS. Are the stock ones adjustable?


----------



## xlastshotx

Look what I just got Via UPS!!! 








Two - 120mm Red LED Fans
Two - 120mm Green LED Fans
One - 12" Blue Cold Cathode
One - 12" UV Cold Cathode
One - 6" UV Cold Cathode
Four - 6" Green Cold Cathodes

Waiting on One 12" Red Cold Cathode (expected Tuesday)

I can't wait to install them!!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flower*


I'm thinking that if I can put in 14cm fans then why not, they offer 54.7 CFM/19.6dBA/1000RPM and have LEDS. Are the stock ones adjustable?


stock ones if i remember correctly are... molex.. so no @[email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Look what I just got Via UPS!!! 








Two - 120mm Red LED Fans
Two - 120mm Green LED Fans
One - 12" Blue Cold Cathode
One - 12" UV Cold Cathode
One - 6" UV Cold Cathode
Four - 6" Green Cold Cathodes

Waiting on One 12" Red Cold Cathode (expected Tuesday)

I can't wait to install them!!


oOO do blue and green! im doin blue and red @[email protected] maybe.. if i can find some blue led fans


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


stock ones if i remember correctly are... molex.. so no @[email protected]

oOO do blue and green! im doin blue and red @[email protected] maybe.. if i can find some blue led fans


I am doing blue green and red, I am making it so that I can switch the green and red whenever I flip the switch.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flower*


Check this post. Note that he runs some of the cables via the little rectangle cut out next to the PSU and up behind the motherboard tray.


Well, if you look, I have my 24-pin ran that way and I can run the 8-pin that way also but from where my psu is a tid bit longer I can't get the cables to make that sharp of a bend. It's a pain, like I said, when I had my HX520 it was a sinch and neat but with this one it's gonna take me extending that little rectangle to be able to fit it all through there, and if I do that I might as well cut the heck outta teh case, but I got clanfest this week end so it's a no go anytime soon, I'm hoping next weekend to get to it.









See how small of a space I have, gonna have to cut to make room.








But thanks for the tip.

Oh yea, how many more pics you need for me to be confirmed,,lol


----------



## Flower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


Well, if you look, I have my 24-pin ran that way and I can run the 8-pin that way also but from where my psu is a tid bit longer I can't get the cables to make that sharp of a bend. It's a pain, like I said, when I had my HX520 it was a sinch and neat but with this one it's gonna take me extending that little rectangle to be able to fit it all through there, and if I do that I might as well cut the heck outta teh case, but I got clanfest this week end so it's a no go anytime soon, I'm hoping next weekend to get to it.

Oh yea, how many more pics you need for me to be confirmed,,lol










Cool, hope it goes well, you never know I might run into the same problem.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Flower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


I am doing blue green and red, I am making it so that I can switch the green and red whenever I flip the switch.


Please could you explain in detail, it sounds interesting.

Double post I know...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower* 
Please could you explain in detail, it sounds interesting.

Double post I know...

hes probably having 3 on/off switches added somewhere on the front of his case. so can turn on/off whichever ones he want. what im wondering is where hes going to put all the cathodes.. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Well, if you look, I have my 24-pin ran that way and I can run the 8-pin that way also but from where my psu is a tid bit longer I can't get the cables to make that sharp of a bend. It's a pain, like I said, when I had my HX520 it was a sinch and neat but with this one it's gonna take me extending that little rectangle to be able to fit it all through there, and if I do that I might as well cut the heck outta teh case, but I got clanfest this week end so it's a no go anytime soon, I'm hoping next weekend to get to it.









See how small of a space I have, gonna have to cut to make room.








But thanks for the tip.

Oh yea, how many more pics you need for me to be confirmed,,lol









yah some people could manage with that small hole (like me) but some people may need to enlarge the hole. good luck with it whenever you decide to do it tho


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower* 
Please could you explain in detail, it sounds interesting.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
hes probably having 3 on/off switches added somewhere on the front of his case. so can turn on/off whichever ones he want. what im wondering is where hes going to put all the cathodes.. lol

Well It is basically what he said (minus the part of the switches going in the front {I like the clean look}), I really had to think and test fit several times, to get 8 cold cathodes to fit in on CM690.

I made a diagram of my case so you guys to get an idea of were the cathodes are going.. and if you are wondering why I bought two red 120mm fans and two 120mm green fans, I am going to modify the fans so that I can have the bottom front and bottom fans change color with the cold cathodes.

















Please excuse the wire mess, I am still in the test fit faze







.

I have never seen any other case that had switchable cold cathode and fan colors before.. I am just dreading all the wiring I am going to have to do.. Twice the lights Twice the price


----------



## RayvinAzn

I finally cut out those little plastic bits, temperatures don't really seem to have improved much, and I didn't notice any real sound benefits, but the case does look much nicer. I won't be posting any pictures until my SATA DVD RW drive gets here and I can get rid of that IDE cable though.


----------



## iandroo888

i dont really have the option with the IDE cable. board only had 4 SATA. unless i get a pci card, im gonna have to wait till i get a new board. even with new boards, they dont have many sata eitehr T_T


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


i dont really have the option with the IDE cable. board only had 4 SATA. unless i get a pci card, im gonna have to wait till i get a new board. even with new boards, they dont have many sata eitehr T_T


That's what I like about the older 965P DS3 boards - 6 SATA ports (granted, I believe the purple ones can only be used for RAID setups, but if you're using over 5 SATA ports anyway you've probably got one). I agree that it's probably time to up the standard to 6 or 8 ports though, it's not too uncommon for people to be running three or four hard drives and a pair of optical drives.


----------



## iandroo888

yeah.. especially me.. 5 harddrives.. 2 opticals.. 2 externals.. >_> lol


----------



## iandroo888

hmm so i failed a mod today. i tried to convert a drive bay cover to replace the blue arcrylic on the Zalman ZM-MFC1 fan controller. HELLA HARD to drill holes.. one some, it was easy because the center was a hole.. but when you have some that are like on the metal of the mesh. OMG. so hard @[email protected]

also, considering i have red cathodes.. i wanna put blue led fans. what you guys think? should i go blue? or stick with straight red? blue led + red cathode + white case = red white and blue? ahahahahaha patriotic aint it ? lol..


----------



## BTK

i bought this because my dremmel broke
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177

my fan setup is

Two Top 1600RPM 78CFM thermaltake blue LED exhaust fans
Silverstone FM121 110CFM @ 2500RPM rear exhuast fan
Bottom right Thermaltake 1600rpm 78CFM intake
Stock Front intake fan
Stock blue led intake from this side panel

heres load










heres pics of my wires from be4 I got windowed panel









basically still looks the same

does anyone wants pics of mine with the window?


----------



## iandroo888

yah put it up with the window. would like to see it









i hate you btw. 37 load temps >=[ lol


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


hmm so i failed a mod today. i tried to convert a drive bay cover to replace the blue arcrylic on the Zalman ZM-MFC1 fan controller. HELLA HARD to drill holes.. one some, it was easy because the center was a hole.. but when you have some that are like on the metal of the mesh. OMG. so hard @[email protected]

also, considering i have red cathodes.. i wanna put blue led fans. what you guys think? should i go blue? or stick with straight red? blue led + red cathode + white case = red white and blue? ahahahahaha patriotic aint it ? lol..


so how many more drive bay covers left?








did you taped it up? drill slowly and drill from the back

i need to charge royalties for this! lol!


----------



## iandroo888

like 2 left i think. not including that 3.5" one.

thing is i need to drill from front. cuz i cant trace the holes on the back >.<"


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
like 2 left i think. not including that 3.5" one.

thing is i need to drill from front. cuz i cant trace the holes on the back >.<"

and why cant you? flip the cover around trace then drill







lol you sure you painted that beauty?


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

How could I stop my insides getting dusty?


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
How could I stop my insides getting dusty?









womens panty hose







another word for it but i forget.. lol

stretch and pin/tape it where air flow is going in or out


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
and why cant you? flip the cover around trace then drill







lol you sure you painted that beauty?

cuz i like being perfect.. want the holes to just perfect dit around the LED and switches.. even if u tape it, it would still not work.. only thing i can think of that can do it is held down with like clamps and using a drill press.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
womens panty hose







another word for it but i forget.. lol

stretch and pin/tape it where air flow is going in or out









Lol.. that works.. dont know who does it.. but it would work. lol


----------



## ignite

Just got my CM690 all set up and oddly enough, my Temp's are pretty much the same as my old Chieftec case with only 80mm fans (2 front intakes, side intake and 2 rear exhausts). Right now I have 4 120mm (front/bottom intakes, back/top exhaust) and one 80mm on the door blowing on my video card. Wire management isn't _that_ great but it is still better than it was in my old case.

It's a nice case either way, just a bit disappointed seeing as though I thought my temp's would have been much better, not equal or worse.


----------



## mothow

Add me i will post some Pic's asap


----------



## xlastshotx

Alrite Here is an update of my build. I installed the Green and Blue Cold Cathodes, did the UV Pen Mod, and did the Stealth DVD Drive Mod. I am going to get the Red Cold Cathode on Tuesday so I will install it and get some pictures of that up then. I decided not to use the Red and Green Fans I bought, I also disabled the blue L.E.D.s on all of the 120mm fans that were in the case... Well here are some pictures







.

{PC On, No Lights On}









{Blue Cold Cathode On}









{Green Cold Cathode On}









{Blue and Green Cold Cathode's On}









{UV Cold Cathode On, Various Pen Mods on the MoBo and the GFX Card}

























... Tell me what ya guys think!!

~Edit~
Yes I know the windows are dirty, I will clean them promptly







.


----------



## iandroo888

this is what i think. the blue and green one looks cool! same for the UV! but CLEAN YOUR WINDOW! @[email protected] looks really dirty lol


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


this is what i think. the blue and green one looks cool! same for the UV! but CLEAN YOUR WINDOW! @[email protected] looks really dirty lol


thanks!, lol after I took the pictures I noticed how dirty the windows are. Freekin covered in fingerprints.


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


thanks!, lol after I took the pictures I noticed how dirty the windows are. Freekin covered in fingerprints.


i like the both solid colors!


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranom*


i like the both solid colors!










Thanks, Yeah its awesome so far. When I get sick of one color I can switch to another, when I get bored of that one I can switch to both on, when I get tired of colors I can switch the UV!! And on Tuesday I will have red in there to







.. lol I should just get one 12" cold cathode of each color they make and find a way to get em all in there... Then there would be tons of choices







. Anyone have any suggestions on any other mods I could do?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Smexuh.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Smexuh.


What?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


What?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


What?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*












rofl.

clean off the windows and upload again. after dranom mentioned about the solid colors. i went back and looked again. it does look nice! lol. man i cant imagine all the wires on the side panel and top lol.. looks really nice though!


----------



## dranom

i agree w/ the window being dirty








btw can lights be hooked up on a different switch? like a fan controller, etc..?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*












lol this is killing me, I really havn't seen that word before

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


rofl.

clean off the windows and upload again. after dranom mentioned about the solid colors. i went back and looked again. it does look nice! lol. man i cant imagine all the wires on the side panel and top lol.. looks really nice though!


alrite, I will re upload the "clean" pictures tomorrow. lol It is a wire nightmare. Thanks a lot!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranom*


i agree w/ the window being dirty








btw can lights be hooked up on a different switch? like a fan controller, etc..?


The cold cathodes come with little switches, you can hook up two cathodes per switch supplied. I modified one of the switches so that I could hook up the four green cathodes to it to reduce clutter. I am only going to use those switches temporarily until I can think of a cleaner solution. I do not think that I can hook them up to a variable fan controller, as I think the reduced voltage could damage the lights; but an on/off type fan controller would work fine.

If anyone has any cool ideas please post







.


----------



## iandroo888

the voltage variation on fan controllers could damage the cathodes as xlastshotx said. all the switches do that come with it is determining an open or closed circuit. cathodes work if u touched the ends of teh wires that go into the switch. you could probably find a cheap small switch @ home depot or something.


----------



## SlyFox

Really like the colors. All of it. Although I think my favorite would be when both the green and blue are on. Great Job.


----------



## RayvinAzn

My SATA DVD RW drive will be here tomorrow, so if I'm not too tired after work, I'll install it, finally get rid of the IDE cable, and hopefully get a few more interior shots showing a more finalized version of what the inside of the case will look like. There's still a few more things I'll need like a fan controller, 5.25" hard drive mount (so I can run the hard drive and DVD drive from one SATA power cable), a few more fans, and vented expansion port covers, but overall I'm nearly done with the major work.


----------



## iandroo888

lookin forward to seeing how it looks like









besides.. how can you be TOO tired to work on this! u can never be too tired







lol


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


lookin forward to seeing how it looks like









besides.. how can you be TOO tired to work on this! u can never be too tired







lol


Married, 10-12 hour workdays, and I've got a sort of second job as a music reviewer. And I'm still checking the new transmission we put into my car.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RayvinAzn* 
My SATA DVD RW drive will be here tomorrow, so if I'm not too tired after work, I'll install it, finally get rid of the IDE cable, and hopefully get a few more interior shots showing a more finalized version of what the inside of the case will look like.

Heh, got a sata drive coming by the end of the week myself. Also picked up some acoustic padding for the side panel(s) to control some of the rattling. Can't wait to end the existence of the IDE cable in my case. Also going to clean up my cable management. And when I get my new mobo and cpu I'm going to mod the case.


----------



## rcf22

Here's mine: no serious mods, but I did remove most of the honeycomb grill, removed extra cables that I don't need (1394 and eSATA front panels), and put in a fan controller and additional 120mm fans. Also put wire covering on the PSU myself and put grommets between all the fans and the case to reduce vibrational noise.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RayvinAzn* 
Married, 10-12 hour workdays, and I've got a sort of second job as a music reviewer. And I'm still checking the new transmission we put into my car.

oh. sorry!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* 
Heh, got a sata drive coming by the end of the week myself. Also picked up some acoustic padding for the side panel(s) to control some of the rattling. Can't wait to end the existence of the IDE cable in my case. Also going to clean up my cable management. And when I get my new mobo and cpu I'm going to mod the case.

wish i can lose my IDE cable. mobo dont have enough sata ports for me to switch over







post picture when done plz









Oh! is there anyone i missed to put on the list? or under wrong list? please verify thanks


----------



## Wakeo91

Would it be hard to drill holes in the bay covers? Not sure if that mesh is easily drilled through :S


----------



## Iconoclast

Not hard at all. I drilled some holes in two of the bay covers to mount a vantec tornado intake. Thank Jebus I have a fan controller. The tornado sounds ridiculous on 12v, I can hear it regardless of where I am in my house.


----------



## Wakeo91

Really? Haha. Why do you think they call it the tornado. My V1 isnt too loud. It is on max max though.


----------



## malik22

Hi guys Whats the better aircooling case the CM690 or antec 900?and which one has the bigger gpu area inase future gpus get longer?


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wakeo91*


Really? Haha. Why do you think they call it the tornado. My V1 isnt too loud. It is on max max though.


Heh, I guess it does live up to it's name








I had it sitting on my shelf since last summer, finally decided to plug it in a couple of weeks ago. Turning it on the 12v setting for the first time made me lmao. No doubt it whistles a bit more through the mesh bay covers...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *malik22*


Hi guys Whats the better aircooling case the CM690 or antec 900?and which one has the bigger gpu area inase future gpus get longer?


For better air cooling, definitely the cm690 - room for 7 120mm fans (or 3 120s and 4 140s). You can squeeze another 120mm fan as a front intake, if you've got the room in the 5.25" drive bays. Plus another 80x15mm fan behind the motherboard tray.
As for gpu room, the cm690's got plenty and I'm sure the 900 does as well.

CM690>Antec 900, imo. The 690 just looks better than the 900; more sophisticated than the plastic look of the 900.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iconoclast*


Heh, I guess it does live up to it's name








I had it sitting on my shelf since last summer, finally decided to plug it in a couple of weeks ago. Turning it on the 12v setting for the first time made me lmao. No doubt it whistles a bit more through the mesh bay covers...

For better air cooling, definitely the cm690 - room for 7 120mm fans (or 3 120s and 4 140s). You can squeeze another 120mm fan as a front intake, if you've got the room in the 5.25" drive bays. Plus another 80x15mm fan behind the motherboard tray.
As for gpu room, the cm690's got plenty and I'm sure the 900 does as well.

*CM690>Antec 900, imo. The 690 just looks better than the 900; more sophisticated than the plastic look of the 900.*


A900 is so crampy >_< i couldnt fit my w/c loop in it lol so i went CM690







and i dont regret any bit of it! if i couldnt have gotten the cm690 i still would not get/keep the a900 it was way too small for what i needed..

edit:

rcf22 nice setup







but paint that floppy! and nice psu







i had one







and im buying the 600 version soon


----------



## Wakeo91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* 
Heh, I guess it does live up to it's name








I had it sitting on my shelf since last summer, finally decided to plug it in a couple of weeks ago. Turning it on the 12v setting for the first time made me lmao. No doubt it whistles a bit more through the mesh bay covers...

You can always take them off


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wakeo91*


You can always take them off










I have it drilled right on to the bay covers. Once my Sata dvd burner comes in, I'm going to take out the tornado and cut a hole in 3 of the covers to make room for a 120mm, eliminating the whistling altogether.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wakeo91*


Would it be hard to drill holes in the bay covers? Not sure if that mesh is easily drilled through :S


if you put the drill point right in a hole, its easy, but when you doing a mod like what im trying to do, its realy hard to keep the drill in one spot when theres holes all around and your trying to drill the )( part.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *malik22*


Hi guys Whats the better aircooling case the CM690 or antec 900?and which one has the bigger gpu area inase future gpus get longer?


CM 690 ftw. you wouldnt expect any other answer in a 690 club thread hehe






























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iconoclast*


I have it drilled right on to the bay covers. Once my Sata dvd burner comes in, I'm going to take out the tornado and cut a hole in 3 of the covers to make room for a 120mm, eliminating the whistling altogether.


WHOOOOSSHHHHH!!! lol.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


rcf22 nice setup







but paint that floppy! and nice psu







i had one







and im buying the 600 version soon










I actually replaced the floppy with a multi-purpose card reader/USB slot because I never used the floppy, and put in a fan controller. I should update the pics, but I'm lazy


----------



## iandroo888

update i guess.. took out one of the dvd-rw drives. took out an ide cable. added a 120mm fan in the front of the 5.25" bay to help intake air with the other 120mm in the rear of the 5.25" bay. dunoe if it helps. may end out taking it out.


----------



## Alcyone

You can put me on the list for modded.

I just got mine yesterday and already mounted a 120mm in the 5.25" bay and cut out all the plastic honeycomb crap. My Tuniq and fan controller are coming today, so I'm holding off on pictures until then.

With no other cooling mods besides the extra fans + case, my temps dropepd ~3-5 degrees coming from the cheapest case Newegg had, some rosewill thingy. I'm gonna mess around with the fan configuration after I get the Tuniq in, so I'm hoping for atLEAST another 10 degrees cooler. I had a crappy Thermaltake Silent HSF, which I'm pretty sure is worse then stock.


----------



## iandroo888

welcome to the club







temporary in undetermined until pictures posted


----------



## Alcyone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


welcome to the club







temporary in undetermined until pictures posted










Well, got it all put back together. The Tuniq didnt do too much for my idle temps (who cares), but it dropped my load temp by over 10 degrees.









And with the fan controller, I can make the whole thing pretty much silent and still easily be cool enough for surfing.

I'm gonna mess with the fan arrangement some more tomorrow, so I'll take pics then.


----------



## vigilante

Hey can I get my pic link on the first page re-linked to my updated pics on page 19? TY


----------



## iandroo888

you can do it by telling me







will change it for ya

o btw. same for everyone else. if theres an update or pictures ive missed that you posted, and want the link on first page updated, tell me







thx


----------



## pnoyboy3241

Is it hard for anyone else to take out the 5.25" bay covers? I have a hard time taking them out, and I bent them. Lol, so I just put in some plastic ones I had on my other case.


----------



## Sonic

On the other side of the front panel, theres clip that you push to the sides and just pop them out.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

I just bought this case for $15.00 at a garage sale last week. 
Not sure which I like more my 900 or this. 
It's still new in the box But i may just stick my 3.0ghz intel dual core in it. 
With my new abit crapo board lol


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnoyboy3241*


Is it hard for anyone else to take out the 5.25" bay covers? I have a hard time taking them out, and I bent them. Lol, so I just put in some plastic ones I had on my other case.


seems pretty easy to me @[email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


On the other side of the front panel, theres clip that you push to the sides and just pop them out.


yup









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xx573v3xX_Z28*


I just bought this case for $15.00 at a garage sale last week. 
Not sure which I like more my 900 or this. 
It's still new in the box But i may just stick my 3.0ghz intel dual core in it. 
With my new abit crapo board lol


maybe i should check out garage sales more often. maybe i can find a guy with a box full of optys rofl


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xx573v3xX_Z28*


I just bought this case for $15.00 at a garage


OMG, what a steal! You should of left laughing, was he selling another other computer stuff or was that it?


----------



## lordikon

I'm thinking about getting one of these cases. I need something with good ventilation and I need something pretty quiet (on air cooling).

What kind of temps are you guys seeing? How do they compare to other cases you used to have?


----------



## marsey99

well heres the inside of my case, can you spot the mod?

http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beforesu4.jpg

heres a hint

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?i...thrutopvs2.jpg

tbh the only thing i have done is cut away the vent on the front fan mount in the roof so i can fit my ifx-10 under the vent on top and still have a fan blowing out









temps, well this was mine last night
http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sttempsiu0.jpg


----------



## Flower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


well heres the inside of my case, can you spot the mod?

http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beforesu4.jpg

heres a hint

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?i...thrutopvs2.jpg

tbh the only thing i have done is cut away the vent on the front fan mount in the roof so i can fit my ifx-10 under the vent on top and still have a fan blowing out









temps, well this was mine last night
http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sttempsiu0.jpg


Nice rig


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


well heres the inside of my case, can you spot the mod?

http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beforesu4.jpg

heres a hint

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?i...thrutopvs2.jpg

tbh the only thing i have done is cut away the vent on the front fan mount in the roof so i can fit my ifx-10 under the vent on top and still have a fan blowing out









temps, well this was mine last night
http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sttempsiu0.jpg


oOo its the Thermalright IFX







can you repost those pictures to show here? will link to that post temporarily but will change it when u repost. thx


----------



## lordikon

Anyone have any large dual-slot video cards running in SLI inside their case? Cards like eVGA 8800GTS 512s. I need a new case with more space, and this case sounds pretty sweet, but I can't get it if it isn't large enough.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Anyone have any large dual-slot video cards running in SLI inside their case? Cards like eVGA 8800GTS 512s. I need a new case with more space, and this case sounds pretty sweet, but I can't get it if it isn't large enough.


yea they fit fine.


----------



## iandroo888

yah there are a few people running those on top of having a watercooling system. seems to fit pretty nicely


----------



## darkninja420

well expect a new update for my cm690 project soon







im going to lowes now to get some tools


----------



## iandroo888

sweet ! looking forward to procrastinating ! i mean seeing your update ! LOL


----------



## holtzman

I already posted my case on here, but i added 9 new pics to this cases thread (link)
and I thought I should post a pic on here. thanks guys!


----------



## iandroo888

the interior red looks really nice. as i mentioned in another thread, should put an extra 1 or 2 coats of the red on the front mesh. and.. case could use a wipe down =P little dusty and full of finger prints.

but either way.. it looks sexy with the red cathode on and the black colored liquid in WC


----------



## Bulldog22

The only thing that I did to the case was screw in a fan on the stock 3.5" adapter for the 5.25" bay. Just put me under unmodded please


----------



## iandroo888

done


----------



## Bulldog22

thanks rep+

I'll edit my sig now.


----------



## iandroo888

good stuff =P


----------



## spikey88

this is my first post on this forum

ive been looking for an affordable and good looking case to fit my 360mm radiator into for a while now and you guys have been life savers! Its going to require some minor modding but the idea is to get rid of all those connections on the top above the 5.25 bays and then cut the a hole for the third fan and a few screw holes.

As i dont have one of these cases on hand im wondering if anyone here with one can foresee any problems i may have with fitting it in. Its the XSPC 360mm radiator so its relatively low profile.

so what do you all think?


----------



## iandroo888

not sure about a 360... gonna need someone else who has a WC system to help you. ive seen 240's on the top of the case.. 360 mounted on the back on the case.. but iunoe.. guess this reply is like not replying at all haha


----------



## spikey88

im pretty sure itll be fine, the case is definitely long enough. the 5.25 bay is wide enough for the radiator to fit into so i dont seen why not. Doesnt matter too much i suppose, I like the case very much so i think i'll just go ahead and order one and if it doesnt fit, then i'll mount in outside.


----------



## rx7racer

Welcome to the forums spikey









Yea the 690 is a great case, not into wc so not sure if the 360 would fit or not but there is a decent bit of room in this case. Wish you luck with it, keep us updated on the progress and how it goes when you get it.


----------



## holtzman

I put a 240 radiator in the top of mine, and the only radiator that fit was a stealth. A 360 will fit fine, but you will need to find a new place for the IO panel, its right about the top drive bay. Good luck!


----------



## holtzman

As you can see in this pic, there isn't much clearance. A gt stealth was the thinnest rad I could find and it is about half a centimeter from the motherboard.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holtzman* 
I put a 240 radiator in the top of mine, and the only radiator that fit was a stealth. A 360 will fit fine, but you will need to find a new place for the IO panel, its right about the top drive bay. Good luck!

my mcr-220 fits fine..

but yes you have to move the front i/o stuff elsewhere as it will get in the way.. and you will need a dremel to cut the top out so that third fan can release the air


----------



## holtzman

and mcr fit? I was going to buy one but someone on here said it didnt fit for him so i went with the stealth. Oh well. good luck!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I just realized... why dont we have a banner?


----------



## Sonic

LOL that's awesome I love the club part







.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holtzman* 
and mcr fit? I was going to buy one but someone on here said it didnt fit for him so i went with the stealth. Oh well. good luck!

it fits, but it doesnt fit correctly w/ hole line up.. but i fixed that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
I just realized... why dont we have a banner?



















looks great SF


----------



## iandroo888

not bad semper. will use that!

Also, if anyone in the club who wants to create a banner for the club, you are very welcome to! if more than one comes up, will have the members of the club vote which to be used!


----------



## spikey88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holtzman* 
As you can see in this pic, there isn't much clearance. A gt stealth was the thinnest rad I could find and it is about half a centimeter from the motherboard.

Would you be able to measure how much clearance there is between the case and the motherboard? Might be a tight squeeze, i believe mine is 5mm thicker than yours so it may just be able to fit.

thanks for the info so far, this is exactly the sort of thing i was wondering about

EDIT: Just got home, been away all weekend so this is the first chance ive had to measure the rad. Turns out its actually 30mm thick (same as the GT stealth), so theres definitely gonna be enough room.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Did some painting today, what do you think?

Also got bored, and made a banner to. I used a wallpaper that I got off here somewhere, but I can't remember where I found it.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 









OMG! That almost looks like the cover of a cool manual! It is really good!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Thanks.
I can't take too much credit for it. As I said, I used a wallpaper I found here on OCN. I just added the text, added a pic of the case, and put the blue fade on..


----------



## divinextract

ok... finally got ma rig modded... add me up

painted the chassis black, w/ blue striping on the outside









top view

























front view

















also cut the hole by the psu larger so that i didn't have to worry about the cables fitting









cut the honey comb out of the front as well, however the pic didn't turn out as well as i wanted...

ne way, add me up!


----------



## Flower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *divinextract* 
ok... finally got ma rig modded... add me up

painted the chassis black, w/ blue striping on the outside
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y170/divinextract/?action=view&current=DSCF00032.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>

also cut the hole by the psu larger so that i didn't have to worry about the cables fitting
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y170/divinextract/?action=view&current=DSCF00122.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>

cut the honey comb out of top and front as well and the rear top grill got cut out... but i dont have any good pics of those yet, i'll update later with some

top view
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y170/divinextract/?action=view&current=DSCF00062.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>

front view
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y170/divinextract/?action=view&current=DSCF00012.jpg" target="_blank">








</a>


*ok... finally got ma rig modded... add me up

painted the chassis black, w/ blue striping on the outside*
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y17...=DSCF00032.jpg

*also cut the hole by the psu larger so that i didn't have to worry about the cables fitting*
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y17...=DSCF00122.jpg
*cut the honey comb out of top and front as well and the rear top grill got cut out... but i dont have any good pics of those yet, i'll update later with some
*
*top view*
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y17...=DSCF00062.jpg

*front view*
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y17...=DSCF00012.jpg

Fixed


----------



## Triplesec

I will post pics around Thur. or Fri. When my case comes in. Then I would love to join the club!!!!!


----------



## divinextract

thank you flower... i added a few more pics to them as well... (back on ma first post)


----------



## iandroo888

Welcome divinextract ! great lookin case you got there









Lookin forward to seeing your right triplesec


----------



## gamer50

Just ordered my 690, should get it on Wednesday, will post pictures.


----------



## lordikon

Also just ordered my case, will be getting it Thursday. I'll post pics, mine will be largely unmodded.


----------



## rx7racer

Well, I'll put some pics up in a day or two, I really messed my 690 up though, shoulda left it unmodded,,lol

But at the same time I like it ok, as soon as I get my new hardware in and get a chance to install it all I'll get some pics, I figure you all don't want bare case pics.


----------



## divinextract

im thinking of going to liquid... you guys think that a 360 rad would fit on the top panel (where the stock 120 top fans and 5.25 are) if i cut out all the plastic & metal on the top plate?


----------



## dech

thailand


----------



## iandroo888

uhh can u do a quick validation of your pictures please? like maybe put ur ocn sn on a paper and put with case? not to doubt u.. will add u as soon as you do that! thanx


----------



## Triplesec

YAY!!!! case will be here today when I get home from work. Gonna do a couple of mods first then swap my parts out. Will have pics to follow shortly after


----------



## lordikon

Crap, just got the case in today, haven't started my build, but here's the problem I am anticipating.

I have an IDE HD I use for storage, and an IDE DVD+-RW drive, and my board only has 1 IDE connector. If I use a single IDE ribbon, how will the connectors reach the back of the HD bay, and then up to the 5 1/4 bay? The connectors for IDE ribbons are only a few inches apart, and they don't leave any room for twisting either. Crap.

Only thing I can think of it to get a 5 1/4 bay adapter for my HD and put it up with the 5 1/4 devices. I'm certainly too broke after my new stuff to replace my HD or DVD-RW with SATA versions.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Only thing I can think of it to get a 5 1/4 bay adapter for my HD and put it up with the 5 1/4 devices. I'm certainly too broke after my new stuff to replace my HD or DVD-RW with SATA versions.

I think that is just about the only option. Although, if you don't move your case around much, just toss the HD in the plastic HD tray, and just put it on the bottom of 5 1/4 bay. If you do move it around a bit, just zip tie the tray to the sides. Shouldn't be a problem at all.

I'm actually really liking this case. Only problem is the stupid fans keep rattling the case and it drives me crazy. Gotta go out and find some rubber spacers for the screws.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dech* 














thailand
















very nice man.. only thing.. your f'n crazy for not having any damn clamps on those tubes.. that rear rad tube looks like its about to come off


----------



## gamer50

I just got mine today, Cant wait till tonight to set it up!


----------



## Triplesec

Crap pics did not upload correctly.


----------



## Triplesec

Yay!! they took this time! OK.. Here is the fist coat of paint it is actually gloss red but the flash makes it look orange/pink. Will have more tomorrow after the paint is done.

Attachment 67610

Attachment 67611

Attachment 67612

Attachment 67613


----------



## rx7racer

Sweet







, I like the red, was gonna paint my mb tray that but went with satin, I'll have to get my pics up.










And some more pics,

http://img36.picoodle.com/img/img36/...6m_b0c279b.jpg
http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/...7m_988c36c.jpg
http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/...8m_b9adeea.jpg
http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/...9m_e292b05.jpg


----------



## dech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


very nice man.. only thing.. your f'n crazy for not having any damn clamps on those tubes.. that rear rad tube looks like its about to come off


thank








It was not that easy to leak , because my tube fit to my fitting really tight 
and if I used the clamps it would be more delicate when I uninstalling it from my system.


----------



## lordikon

Ok, you can add me to the list now, here's the pic. 99% unmodded, I just removed the plastic honeycomb grates on the top.


Looks like I may need to paint my white DVD-RW drive now that I have a black case.



Great tower compared to my old cramped RaidMax. 120mm fans helped with noise so much, my old tower had 6 80mm's. Love the dust prevention and padding for the PSU. Only issue I had with the PSU at the bottom is the extra 4-pin power connector for the motherboard didn't reach from the bottom, around my sli cards to the top-left of my mobo so well. Oh, and because the HD slots are turned sideway I cannot get my IDE HD and IDE DVD-RW next to each other, and my mobo only has one IDE connector, so I cannot use both devices until I get a 5 1/4" adapter for the old IDE HD and move it up next to the DVD.

Anyway, great case so far.

EDIT: Ended up running 4-pin power connector behind the video cards. Moved IDE HD up to 5 1/4 bay and used the floppy drive adapter to mount it


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


I think that is just about the only option. Although, if you don't move your case around much, just toss the HD in the plastic HD tray, and just put it on the bottom of 5 1/4 bay. If you do move it around a bit, just zip tie the tray to the sides. Shouldn't be a problem at all.

I'm actually really liking this case. Only problem is the stupid fans keep rattling the case and it drives me crazy. Gotta go out and find some rubber spacers for the screws.



That is a good thought, I may try that. Also, it may fit in the floppy adapter that sits at the bottom of the 5 1/4 bay, I don't have a floppy so that may work. Thanks guys.


----------



## Triplesec

OK final painting is done. Mods to the top are done. A few touch ups will be needed after the tape and paper come off I am sure. Now just a couple of small mods for wiring and she is done.

It will be air cooled for now but plan on going to liquid soon.

Attachment 67695

Attachment 67698

Attachment 67699


----------



## xlastshotx

What do you guys think of this?









(Desert Tan Paint, Chrome strip changed to black, the mesh area will stay black)


----------



## Triplesec

Dude!!!! That would be bad ass!!


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


What do you guys think of this?









(Desert Tan Paint, Chrome strip changed to black, the mesh area will stay black)


tan cammo


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


Dude!!!! That would be bad ass!!


lol thanks










Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


tan cammo










Tan Cammo? A Cammo design?

I have a few other good ideas up my sleeve, but I think I am going to keep them a secret for now...


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
tan cammo









I think it is missing a couple side fans. Tan wouldn't be my first choice, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Sonic

He's already cut out the holes for his side panel I believe.


----------



## iandroo888

sorry guys. if u are new members asking to join, i will add you asap. im currently out of town right now. just quickly skimming thru.

whoever that did that red paint looks nice! (not paying attention to names atm) lol sorry >.<"


----------



## Triplesec

YAY!!! DONE!!!.......Well maybe..LOL!! Let me know what ya think and add me up!!!
Will have the parts swapped from my other rig tomorrow.









Attachment 67717

Attachment 67718

Attachment 67719

Attachment 67720

Attachment 67721


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triplesec* 
YAY!!! DONE!!!.......Well maybe..LOL!! Let me know what ya think and add me up!!!
Will have the parts swapped from my other rig tomorrow.









Attachment 67717

Attachment 67718

Attachment 67719

Attachment 67720

Attachment 67721

Dude you should definately spray paint the blue on the drive bays and the PCI card things. blue+black+red = barf.


----------



## Triplesec

Paint on moving plastic parts = chipping paint =BARF


----------



## Flower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


Paint on moving plastic parts = chipping paint =BARF


Nice job, I like the red undercoat covered by the black mesh.


----------



## lordikon

Have any of you guys noticed too much noise higher speed fans pulling air through the metal honeycomb grill on side panel?

I've got an antel tri-cool on the side panel, and at medium or high settings it makes a humming noise. Not sure rubber grommets would solve this, as it has to do with airflow. But I really don't want to cut out the grill and replace with the generic round metal grill.


----------



## gamer50

I just finished building my 690 last night, and I have to say this is the best case I have ever had! All of my parts are atleast 5-10 degrees cooler.


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Have any of you guys noticed too much noise higher speed fans pulling air through the metal honeycomb grill on side panel?

I've got an antel tri-cool on the side panel, and at medium or high settings it makes a humming noise. Not sure rubber grommets would solve this, as it has to do with airflow. But I really don't want to cut out the grill and replace with the generic round metal grill.


Yes I have noticed this as well (with Scythe S-Flex SFF21F fans). Rubber grommets do not fix the problem, nor will a full-on fan washer. There's nothing you can really do to fix it - I temporarily fixed the problem by using the LNA adapter from my Noctua fan to limit the voltage to both my side fans, but that's only a temporary thing. I think the only way you can fix it is by cutting the mesh out or just running the fans at a lower speed.


----------



## darkninja420

alright roo, you can take me off the list man..

if admin allows i'll be throwing it up as a freebie unless i can sell it


----------



## Payton12345

I had one in my other computer


----------



## Triplesec

OK its totally done til I get my loop.

Attachment 67775

Attachment 67776

Attachment 67777

Let me know what ya think. Thanks guys!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


OK its totally done til I get my loop.

Attachment 67775

Attachment 67776

Attachment 67777

Let me know what ya think. Thanks guys!


i like it


----------



## Triplesec

Thanks!


----------



## KingJacob101

my cpu fan is a cooler master


----------



## KingJacob101

so is my case fan


----------



## Sonic

Congrats though this about the case, theres also an edit button instead of double posting







.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingJacob101*


my cpu fan is a cooler master



Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingJacob101*


so is my case fan



Uhhhh...


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingJacob101* 
my cpu fan is a cooler master


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingJacob101* 
so is my case fan

Whats your point...?


----------



## iandroo888

did anyone notice case club's began to appear after this one was made


----------



## MNiceGuy

I've already posted this in another thread but I'm sure you guys don't mind.

My 690:


















It's hard to tell in this daylight pic but I went for a more "stealthy" approach. I changed all the fans over to plain black Scythe 9-blade

Family Photo:


----------



## Mr.Mid??ange

Man, some of these mods are absolutely stunning. I would post a picture of mine, but not at the moment (mine is just basic).


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Here we go guys!


















































Modded a fan into front drive bay, did some interesting cable managment

Sig link for total build log


----------



## MNiceGuy

I like your "F these fan controller lights" mod! I had a Rheobus and its four spotlights. Don't they know we just need a subtle indicator and not total illumination of the opposite wall?


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


Here we go guys!


















































Modded a fan into front drive bay, did some interesting cable managment

Sig link for total build log


dude.. why does your room give me the feel of a girls room? i swear.. after looking at the pics your room feels like its a girls.. no joke lol..

nice rig though


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
dude.. why does your room give me the feel of a girls room? i swear.. after looking at the pics your room feels like its a girls.. no joke lol..

nice rig though









It was the purple post-it sticker that did it.


----------



## gunner46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


What do you guys think of this?









(Desert Tan Paint, Chrome strip changed to black, the mesh area will stay black)


What kind of temps do you get with the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro exhausting out the top instead of to the rear exhaust fan.


----------



## lordikon

I've found that my back exhaust fan seems to draw out more heat than my top fan. This may be due to there being more front/back airflow in my case though. I'd recommend nice CFM from your top and rear fans if possible (and not too noisy).


----------



## gunner46

delete


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
I like your "F these fan controller lights" mod! I had a Rheobus and its four spotlights. Don't they know we just need a subtle indicator and not total illumination of the opposite wall?









Yeah I know right? any my computer faces my roommates' bed so I had to do something

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
dude.. why does your room give me the feel of a girls room? i swear.. after looking at the pics your room feels like its a girls.. no joke lol..

nice rig though









Probably because I have a big ugly PINK pillow and my sheets are blue? idk... The pink pillow is because that was the only king sized pillow case I could find before I left my house lol

But heh thanks.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gunner46*


What kind of temps do you get with the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro exhausting out the top instead of to the rear exhaust fan.


I did a lot of testing with different fan configs in that case, and I have gotten 13c Idle 17c Load with 10c ambient. If the two top fans are on keep the back one off as it will actually raise temperatures by 1-2c. The side case fans also will raise temperature in the case, Hence why I removed them.


----------



## iandroo888

ok added new members onto list and linked. check to see if it is linked to the right post you like of the pictures of your case. if not, tell me







thanks =D

o btw. whoever that did taht red interior looks sick!

*edit*

i should get credit for doing the case club idea >_> now aspire and thermaltake armor has a club lol


----------



## Triplesec

Cool thanks for letting me in the club iandroo888!!!
And if you were commenting on my case ...Thanks!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


I did a lot of testing with different fan configs in that case, and I have gotten 13c Idle 17c Load with 10c ambient. If the two top fans are on keep the back one off as it will actually raise temperatures by 1-2c. The side case fans also will raise temperature in the case, Hence why I removed them.


Bottom side fan lowered my GPU temps by around 8-10c. With SLI it on my board the cards only have a couple of mm between each other, it is hard to get them fresh air, this case helped a bunch with the side fan near the video cards.

I agree side fans do disrupt air flow in the case though.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Bottom side fan lowered my GPU temps by around 8-10c. With SLI it on my board the cards only have a couple of mm between each other, it is hard to get them fresh air, this case helped a bunch with the side fan near the video cards.

I agree side fans do disrupt air flow in the case though.


ah, well that is were they actually would be useful. I dont have sli so I have never been able to test that, but I am sure that they would definitely be effective then.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


ah, well that is were they actually would be useful. I dont have sli so I have never been able to test that, but I am sure that they would definitely be effective then.


I noticed a real lack of SLI in this club







. My mobo is about an inch wider than most of the pics I've seen, and my PSU sticks out further than most I've seen in here as well, I can barely use the slot for the wires, and you can't tell from the pic below, but I had to cut the corner of the bottom case fan just to get it to fit under the PSU wires. Additionally, the PP&C power supply has a ****-ton of wires, so it is very hard to keep my case as managed as your guys.

Here's the pic


----------



## Sonic

Dang those cards are offly very close. Whats your temps?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Dang those cards are offly very close. Whats your temps?

agreed. could use cable management. nice setup either way


----------



## YahonMaizosz

Hi guys..
I also have a CM 690 case and I would like to join the club.. Gonna post some pictures later after I had finished all my work..
Btw, I have a question, can you make a custom hole in the side panel so that you will accomodate 4 fans instead of the original 2??
I had all my fan slots filled with Antec Tricool 120mm fans and would like to drill some holes in order to get 2 more..
Also, I seem to have a cable problem with Antec 1000w TruePower Quattro since its cable is very short. I will post pictures later and hope you guys can help me solve my problems.

Thank You.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Dang those cards are offly very close. Whats your temps?

Before the CM690, when I had no side fan on them I would idle at 65C & 74C (top card always warmer because of air constraints). With the side fan and this case I idle at 60C & 64C. My load temps never get above 74C on either card even with OCed, as long as I let the fan speed increase up to 80%.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
agreed. could use cable management. nice setup either way

I've tried. I should take a pic of the other side of the case, it is stuffed with wires. My PSU has so many wires, here are the wires I'm NOT using right now: 2 PCI-E adapters, 6 molex connectors, 6 SATA power connectors, and 8-pin power connector.

I could get more organized than what is in the pic if I started cutting holes in the motherboard tray, but I'm getting decent airflow for now. I take more of a utilitarian approach with my cases, I like the case because of it's size, airflow, and classy black mesh look. Although some of the mods in this club look insanely cool too.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Before the CM690, when I had no side fan on them I would idle at 65C & 74C (top card always warmer because of air constraints). With the side fan and this case I idle at 60C & 64C. My load temps never get above 74C on either card even with OCed, as long as I let the fan speed increase up to 80%.

I've tried. I should take a pic of the other side of the case, it is stuffed with wires. My PSU has so many wires, here are the wires I'm NOT using right now: 2 PCI-E adapters, 6 molex connectors, 6 SATA power connectors, and 8-pin power connector.

I could get more organized than what is in the pic if I started cutting holes in the motherboard tray, but I'm getting decent airflow for now. I take more of a utilitarian approach with my cases, I like the case because of it's size, airflow, and classy black mesh look. Although some of the mods in this club look insanely cool too.


Cut the wire slot so it is longer, you should be able to fit more wires through then, and I figured out another little trick for hiding wires on this case as well. Run the wires through the hole by the PSU then run the ones you don't need behind the mobo tray on the bottom to the Harddrive bay and just stuff the spare ones in there. My PSU has a lot of wires and they are all very long, and I have 8 Cold Cathodes in my case... so I know what you are talking about with having to many wires.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Cut the wire slot so it is longer, you should be able to fit more wires through then, and I figured out another little trick for hiding wires on this case as well. Run the wires through the hole by the PSU then run the ones you don't need behind the mobo tray on the bottom to the Harddrive bay and just stuff the spare ones in there. My PSU has a lot of wires and they are all very long, and I have 8 Cold Cathodes in my case... so I know what you are talking about with having to many wires.

I have stuffed most of my cables along the side of the 5 1/4 drive bay. However I haven't cut the hole bigger. I've reached my max OC on my cards and CPU, and both at acceptable temps, so it begs the question of if any _more_ cable management is worth it?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
I have stuffed most of my cables along the side of the 5 1/4 drive bay. However I haven't cut the hole bigger. I've reached my max OC on my cards and CPU, and both at acceptable temps, so it begs the question of if any _more_ cable management is worth it?

ah, ok. Yeah I doubt it would decrease your temps anymore. I only partly do mine for temps, I have a case window on mine so I do it mainly so it looks nice and clean.


----------



## rx7racer

Yea, i cut my mb tray a bit to get the room I needed for the wires from the psu. The problem was I still couldn't run them all behind the mb tray though. If I did I couldn't put the side panel on. So I had to compromise and run the ones I used in behind the mb tray and the spare connectors the same way I did before. That PC P&C 750 just has a good bit of wiring. I couldn't figure out a way around it for better wire management, I'll get some new pics up tonight.


----------



## derek2esilent

Hey guys i own a cm690, though it is currently unmodded.
i plan to put a clear side panel on over spring break.
can you guys add me to your club list, ill post pictures when its modded.

thanks


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *derek2esilent* 
Hey guys i own a cm690, though it is currently unmodded.
i plan to put a clear side panel on over spring break.
can you guys add me to your club list, ill post pictures when its modded.

thanks

post your pics so you can be added!







PM iandroo888 so he can add you


----------



## mtbiker033

I have been looking for a good case at a decent price and after reading this thread I ordered the 690 this morning! I can't wait to build it up. I ordered it and 4 antec 120mm blue fans, and a new SATA cd/dvd burner! no more IDE cables! w00t!


----------



## .Style

Cool man remember to post piccies


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
Cool man remember to post piccies









definitely will! I plan on taking my time and getting everything set up right.


----------



## willbushby

I am now a coolermaster 690 owner just finishing installing
its great
any easy mods for it?


----------



## iandroo888

oh man... havent had time to get on here. when there was time... ocn was down









ok will add those who requested "membership". post pictures! (thx to those members who said that already)

hmm easy mods.. remove chassis fan grills and the honeycomb stuff.. window mod was fairly easy. paint.. 5.25" fan bay mod.


----------



## rx7racer

Well, here is a pic of it after all is put back together. Did the best I could do with out having to completely hack up my case.

Think I'll go modular once again with my psu, over half the wiring is not needed on this psu I have now.


----------



## savnac

This is my current setup. I got my 690 during a CompUSA black friday sale for $34.99 after rebate(which I received). I went budget for my first build and have since replaces everything except for the case and monitor.

I'm fairly happy with my cable management. Since my power supply was not modular I had to stuff all unused cables behind the motherboard tray. I also had to run the front audio cable across the motherboard to the sound card which kind of sucks, but oh well.

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## iandroo888

heres a tip. try runnin that audio behind the mobo ..

also.. what temps are you geting with the CM TX2? i modded mine and it dropped temps like 10C from where it was at stock..


----------



## mothow

I need to remove the blue plastic pci holders.Anyone know the bestway without busting them up?I wanna use screws to hold my cards in place.


----------



## iandroo888

theres a small metal pin that goes thru all of them.. if u look closely.. ull see it.. use a flat heat screwdriver to move the - out and pull it out going up..

*edit*

did i miss anyone that i didnt put onto memberlist on 1st post?


----------



## savnac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


heres a tip. try runnin that audio behind the mobo ..

also.. what temps are you geting with the CM TX2? i modded mine and it dropped temps like 10C from where it was at stock..


I thought about running the audio cable behind the mobo, but there is no where for the cable to come out, the mobo is too close to the case.

As for temps, idle @ 31 C, full load @ 50 C. How did you mod your TX2?


----------



## iandroo888

look at my link in sig "THermalcheap z-92" hehe. maybe if the cable is long enough.. u can run it down and over right under the mobo on the edge then have it come up at the end.. wouldnt see too much..


----------



## DavidNJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


Here is my setup:






























A few questions:

How did you mount the radiator to the top? The 140mm spacing shouldn't line up with the fan holes.
Do fans fit between the grill and case? I mounted 2 x 140mm under the top of the case.
Did you make any modifications to line up the intake for the PSU with the grill on the bottom. Your 850w I think is the same size as my 1000w.
Thanks,

David

P.S.
No pics, but I have 4x140m aero-cool silver fans with blue LEDs (one side port over the HSF is taped because of clearance issues), an 80x15 over the underside of the MB exhausting, and a CM 1000w PSU.


----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## lordikon

Now SLI by getting another 9600 in there







, there is a serious lack of SLI in this club.

Nice paint job by the way. Did you also paint your case grills silver, or do some cases come like that?


----------



## iandroo888

updated linky on karmakiller =P

hmm. maybe we could put a SLi or CrossFire symbol next to whoever's name with those =P sound good?


----------



## KarmaKiller

I think it's a good idea Landroo..
I'm working on the SLI thing now. I want a new bike more then a SLI'd rig though, so it might have to wait a bit.
And I painted my grill silver. I figured I give it a _little_ contrast, from all the black.
It turned out good I think. I left one finger print in it though, so I'll have to touch it up.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


updated linky on karmakiller =P

hmm. maybe we could put a SLi or CrossFire symbol next to whoever's name with those =P sound good?


I won't argue with that


----------



## iandroo888

hehe.. think im gonna use the symbols on the left from OCN. anyone wanna argue with that? any better ideas? at first i thought of making a different grouping... but that would cause like 9 columns.. modded sli, modded xfire, modded neither, unmodded sli, etc etc.. lol. soo will just put a SLI or CrossFire icon thing next to name


----------



## pnuttz

heres my 690...










behold the raptor X, lol


----------



## iandroo888

???


----------



## pnuttz

upp there it goes


----------



## DavidNJ

I just counted...I have 14 fans in my CM-690:
4 140mm: 2 top, 1 side, 1 bottom. I needed to remove one side to clear the HSF.
1 130mm in the CM 1000w PSU
5 120mm: 1 back, 1 in front of the HDD bay reversed to pull rather than push, two on the HSF, and one on the video card
1 80mm on the back of the motherboard
3 little ones on the Corsair memory cooler.
To the 140s and the 80mm have blue LEDs. The 80mm's LED is rather bright.

Adding watercooling may add 3 fans (restoring a fifth 140mm to the side panel and going from 2 on the HSF to 4 on the radiator) and changing to a 780i motherboard will add one on the northbridge. That would bring the totoal to 18 fans by the end of the month!


----------



## Flower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DavidNJ*


I just counted...I have 14 fans in my CM-690:
4 140mm: 2 top, 1 side, 1 bottom. I needed to remove one side to clear the HSF.
1 130mm in the CM 1000w PSU
5 120mm: 1 back, 1 in front of the HDD bay reversed to pull rather than push, two on the HSF, and one on the video card
1 80mm on the back of the motherboard
3 little ones on the Corsair memory cooler.
To the 140s and the 80mm have blue LEDs. The 80mm's LED is rather bright.

Adding watercooling may add 3 fans (restoring a fifth 140mm to the side panel and going from 2 on the HSF to 4 on the radiator) and changing to a 780i motherboard will add one on the northbridge. That would bring the totoal to 18 fans by the end of the month!


Loud?


----------



## DavidNJ

Not really. There is a noise, maybe closer to a forced air heating duct in quality and level. Don't have a metter but would estimate low to mid 40s overall based on auto idle sounds.

The 140s are rated to be rather quiet. All four of them a pressurizing the case. the PSU draws its own air underneight the case. Six of the fans only move air within the case. The disk drive fan had 5 disks in front of it (a full bay) restricting flow. The only 'loud' fans are on the CPU, and one of them is on PWM. All the others are individually rated under 30dBa.

The flow is interesting. When I removed the tape over the unused side vent (I taped it over when I removed the fan to clear the HSF), case temps reported by Riva jumped 5C. When I move to an external radiator (I will try 37dBA 110cfm Scythes and 20dBa 55cfm Noctuas).


----------



## Flower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DavidNJ*


Not really. There is a noise, maybe closer to a forced air heating duct in quality and level. Don't have a metter but would estimate low to mid 40s overall based on auto idle sounds.

The 140s are rated to be rather quiet. All four of them a pressurizing the case. the PSU draws its own air underneight the case. Six of the fans only move air within the case. The disk drive fan had 5 disks in front of it (a full bay) restricting flow. The only 'loud' fans are on the CPU, and one of them is on PWM. All the others are individually rated under 30dBa.

The flow is interesting. When I removed the tape over the unused side vent (I taped it over when I removed the fan to clear the HSF), case temps reported by Riva jumped 5C. When I move to an external radiator (I will try 37dBA 110cfm Scythes and 20dBa 55cfm Noctuas).


Cool. I have a 110CFM Scythe @ 12V and it isn't loud at all (I don't have side panels on either).


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


updated linky on karmakiller =P

hmm. maybe we could put a SLi or CrossFire symbol next to whoever's name with those =P sound good?


 Sounds good to me........SLi FTW!!!


----------



## DavidNJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower* 
Cool. I have a 110CFM Scythe @ 12V and it isn't loud at all (I don't have side panels on either).

However, 6 of them outside the case might be!


----------



## weazel

oh finally its here, i have not assembled the rest though, window mod is done









the emptyness....


----------



## spikey88

just got my 690 this weekend and have been carrying out the necessary mods to house my watercooling setup. So far ive cut through the top of the steel chassis and fitted the 360 radiator, next thing i need to do is cut through the plastic which goes on top of it, which will include getting rid of all the connections on top - no big deal cause i have all of them already.

here are some piccies: (apologies for the bluriness)


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weazel* 
oh finally its here, i have not assembled the rest though, window mod is done









the emptyness....









nice start! keep goin!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spikey88* 
just got my 690 this weekend and have been carrying out the necessary mods to house my watercooling setup. So far ive cut through the top of the steel chassis and fitted the 360 radiator, next thing i need to do is cut through the plastic which goes on top of it, which will include getting rid of all the connections on top - no big deal cause i have all of them already.

here are some piccies: (apologies for the bluriness)




oOo WC! go go go ! *added you guys in club*

WoW.. there really is a lack of SLi or CrossFire @[email protected]


----------



## slngsht

I'm nowhere close to done in this picture, but can I be put on the list?


----------



## iandroo888

looks sweet! you're in!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slngsht* 
I'm nowhere close to done in this picture, but can I be put on the list?


















I've found by turning over the PSU I could get the wires closer the mobo plate, which made it easier to organize the wires. This worked for my PCP&C PSU because it doesn't have fans or air vents on the top or bottom, but if you have vents on the bottom it might not be a good idea.

EDIT: Just noticed the PSU box in the background (and in your sig), same PSU as mine, so you should be able to flip it over. Also, with that PSU it is difficult to mount the bottom fan, I have to literally cut off one corner of the fan mount.


----------



## Le0

I bought this case not knowing much about it. Just looked good for cooling.....I definitely made the right decision. This case rocks! I haven't done any real mods yet. Just added some fans. I'll snap a pic when I get home. I'm planning on doing some mods but nothing big. I love this case. Great airflow.


----------



## slngsht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


I've found by turning over the PSU I could get the wires closer the mobo plate, which made it easier to organize the wires. This worked for my PCP&C PSU because it doesn't have fans or air vents on the top or bottom, but if you have vents on the bottom it might not be a good idea.

EDIT: Just noticed the PSU box in the background (and in your sig), same PSU as mine, so you should be able to flip it over. Also, with that PSU it is difficult to mount the bottom fan, I have to literally cut off one corner of the fan mount.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll definitely do that, this power supply has an insane amount of cables on it. I RMA'd the motherboard in the picture there and I'm going to order a DFI DK X38 mobo.

I'm also having bad paint flaking on the inside of the case. I used Krylon and i'm not happy with it. Is there any other spraypaint that could fix this issue? I was thinking maybe RustOleum?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slngsht*


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll definitely do that, this power supply has an insane amount of cables on it. I RMA'd the motherboard in the picture there and I'm going to order a DFI DK X38 mobo.

I'm also having bad paint flaking on the inside of the case. I used Krylon and i'm not happy with it. Is there any other spraypaint that could fix this issue? I was thinking maybe RustOleum?


I don't know much about painting, what about primering first (or is that only with cars?), then maybe a clear coat after the paint?


----------



## DavidNJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


nice start! keep goin!

oOo WC! go go go ! *added you guys in club*

WoW.. there really is a lack of SLi or CrossFire @[email protected]


It looks like you could have mounted the fans and radiator below the top, and left the top grill (arguably the cases most attractive feature) on.

If so, did you consider it?


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slngsht* 
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll definitely do that, this power supply has an insane amount of cables on it. I RMA'd the motherboard in the picture there and I'm going to order a DFI DK X38 mobo.

I'm also having bad paint flaking on the inside of the case. I used Krylon and i'm not happy with it. Is there any other spraypaint that could fix this issue? I was thinking maybe RustOleum?


About the paint... Make sure the case is clean and test an area. If the paint covers well then paint the entire thing, if not, prime it first.

I always put a coat of primer down whenever I paint any kind of metal. But thats just me and my OCD!!

Like the paint under the mesh...Looks familiar huh?????...LOL!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Yeah I agree.
I did primer, the used a Epoxy spray paint, the sticky stuff!
It actually worked very well, and the only chipping that has happend is around where the door slides to seal, which you can never see.
But clear coat would probably stop that from happening..


----------



## Darin

For those who have noise issues with the honey comb on any fan placement, a cheap solution prior to cutting them out is to buy screen (like porch screen) from home depot/lowes and place it in between the fan and the honeycomb. Kills most of the noise, and on the side panel acts as a dust filter on some minor level. I even used black pantyhose on one (gf wasn't too pleased LOL) and it completely killed the noise. Just some ghetto fixes for you budgeteers. As soon as I start modding my case I'll put together a log...


----------



## mtbiker033

my CM690 gets delivered tomorrow! yay!! I have a dremel, and was wondering if cutting out the fan grills really helps?


----------



## Darin

only thing keeping it from running super quiet.


----------



## mtbiker033

check, yah I guess every little bit helps! Since I will be having like 7 120mm fans, a little less noise couldn't hurt!

*fires up the dremel


----------



## Darin

how hard is it to ghost the optical drive on this case and what materials/tools does it require?


----------



## KarmaKiller

I tried ghosting one of my drives, but the way the covers clip in to the front panel, I saw no easy quick solutions.
I put 2mins of thought into it though.
It's probably possible..


----------



## Darin

oh i know it's possible, someone did it and posted pics in this thread a while back, put a button behind the e-sata on the top of the case...


----------



## Vitaminx

Hey are you guys buying that coolermaster 690 case with the clearsided window on it or seperately? If seperately where are you guys buying the window from. If together where are you guys buying the case from?


----------



## Le0

Ok, heres my pics. No mods yet, but I'm saving my pennies







So add me!!!


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vitaminx*


Hey are you guys buying that coolermaster 690 case with the clearsided window on it or seperately? If seperately where are you guys buying the window from. If together where are you guys buying the case from?


Most, or all are doing it themselves, but I do believe they have one out now don't they







or did they not ever put that out, can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Vitaminx

Like they bought the clearsided window? Or they cut into the side panel and put one in there?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vitaminx*


Like they bought the clearsided window? Or they cut into the side panel and put one in there?


Yea, they purchased a plexiglass with appropriate dimensions and then cut the side panel to specified dimensions and most used some type of edgetrim for neatness and fastened either with double sided tape or screws/rivets. Really not that hard as long as you have necessary tools.


----------



## Iconoclast

The Coolermaster "official" windowed side panel is so hard to find, it would be easier to make one yourself. Probably cheaper too, if you have the tools.


----------



## jdub01984

Here is my baby. Haven't done any mods yet. Not sure if I want to put a window in the side or not. I have added a fan to optical drive bays. If you look close enough you can see the clear zip-ties I used to attach the fan mount from the bottom of the case.

Here's some pics of the inside of the case. I didn't bother taking pics of the outside, as everyone knows what the stock case looks like.










I'm gonna dremel some holes right behind the mother board so the sata cables don't have to run so far down, and also, so my 4 pin doesn't have to run all the way up to the top hole. Wish I could get rid of the blue IDE cable there. I just need to shell a few bucks and get 4 500-gig sata drives and put em in a raid 5. I know I don't have the greatest video card, but I don't really game, and I primarily use my system as a Tivo. I would highly recommend the Avermedia PCI-X tuner to anyone wanting to create a Media Center PC.










Here are all my cables behind the motherboard tray. There aren't so many because most of them run along the bottom, and I have a modular psu. That usb cable goes to my cd rom drive. I keep meaning to order a sata one, but keep forgetting. Since I have 2 IDE HDs and only one IDE connector on my system board, I am using an IDE/SATA-to-USB adapter on DVD/RW drive. It works great, and is still is bootable in my bios. There is no slow down reading/writing to cds or dvds. I tried connecting it to a hard drive in my old case, but it was way to slow writing to the hard drive.

I had a clear acrylic case before this one, and I love this case. The acrylic case was a pain in the ass, because anytime I wanted to adjust my hardware I had to remove 12 screws from each side panel. I am planning on dremeling the acrylic case, and creating a much smaller enclosure for a micro-atx setup(socket 754 turion) I have, and will be putting in my car. I just gotta order the dc-dc power supply and the touch screen.

Anyways, thanks for taking the time to listen to me rant. I am planning on painting my case, but have not decided on colors yet. I will update the pics when I do decide. [/rant]


----------



## pnuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Most, or all are doing it themselves, but I do believe they have one out now don't they







or did they not ever put that out, can't find it anywhere.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177

not much to look at but theres a window, lol


----------



## slngsht

i dont like that side. I'm going to make the biggest pure clear side window I can do. No fans on it or anything. going to be a couple weeks till i can get it done.


----------



## .Style

Hey i was thinking about a window mod for me cm-690 but does anyone know a good retailer for plexi in the UK? +rep for anyone that finds a good one for me


----------



## Darin

Might as well add me to the list. Satin black paint job. Cut out all honeycomb blocking airflow, metal and plastic, installed a second fan above the optical drive to blow air toward cpu, plan on adding a second at the back of the drive bays to create a tunnel that sends air straight to the cpu. cut hole in the back to send out cpu variable fan speed controller, routed wires appropriately (fully wired in the image). Still to do: add window to panel and paint both panels. If I can figure out how to do it, i will also be ghosting my optical drive and sending a button up to the i/o panel. Bought a 300 series dremel, a can of auto primer, a can of satin black, did all the work (first time with a dremel) in one afternoon. After it's completely done I'll post a log. Anyways that's my build, add me to the club!









still waiting on my other two gigs to complete rma process and be sent to me, and waiting on 3 more s-flex fans. The only thing that makes noise in my case now is my cpu fan, and it doesn't help that the side panel has the honeycomb so the sound passes through so easily. Hopefully with a window and no fans, the pc will hover somewhere right at ambient noise level.


----------



## Triplesec

I've heard mixed results on that cpu cooler...How you like it?

BTW, Nice rig.


----------



## YahonMaizosz

Hi guys..

Here is my CM 690 with my other work related stuffs. I had basically added 7 (120mm) Antec Tricool Fan and 1 (120mm) CM 690 original BLUE LED fan at the drive bay. I had also added a 80mm Antec Tricool Fan for my CPU heatsink (AF 7 Pro).. I really like this case as it can keep all of my components cool even when I run my Q6600 at 3.6Ghz 24/5 (I only keep it ON all the time for 5 work days after that it is normal usage)

Just add me in the "Un-Modded" section.. Glad to be able to join this club!!

P.S.
Remember the spelling is YahonMaizosz


----------



## DavidNJ

Just hung the radiator in the Swiftech H20 220 Compact off the back...not bad. All black and such. Ordered new fans...pics later...


----------



## mtbiker033

I received my 690 yesterday!







I took it apart and will cut the fan grills out this evening when I get home. I am trying to decide what would be the best plan for the fans I have.

1 x FM121
3 x Antec Pro blue LED 79cfm
1 x CM blue LED (stock with case)
2 x CM plain (stock with case)
1 x 80mm antec

I plan on using the FM121 as the rear case exhaust, 2 of the antecs as the top fans, 1 of them as the front HD cage intake, the stock CM blue as the bottom case intake, and two of the plain CM fans on the side panel. Would this be a good plan?


----------



## GoOffroad

After seeing so many of these cases painted satin/flat black i'm going to do mine. I have time off to do it so I might as well. I'm going to get a dremel make some holes for the wires. I need to buy sleeving to do all my fan wires. I'm also thinking about taking out the hard drive storage to allow for better airflow to the front. Still debating that idea and putting the hard drive in the cdrom bay. Not sure gotta plan this all out.


----------



## GoOffroad

also you know that lip on the back of the motherboard tray. I was thinking of dremeling that out to allow the wires to stay flatter. I know that will help with routing in the back. Not sure if anybody has tried that yet. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## Darin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


I've heard mixed results on that cpu cooler...How you like it?

BTW, Nice rig.


I don't think I have the appropriate cpu to be a good judge of it's cooling qualities. From idle to load is about a 15c difference, it's moderately quiet at low speed, temps don't change at all when I increase it. I think I have a faulty temp sensor on my wolfdale, so it idles at 45, loads at 60. Never even feels warm to the touch, though. Had I gone with a larger chip I would have went with a different cooler I think, a tuniq or something, but for this system it looks better than a tuniq and does the job I need it to do. So I don't have buyers remorse, but that's mainly because of my chip. On a side note I improperly seated it once (as in absolutely no contact with IHS, AS5 untouched) and the processor booted into windows with a 25% overclock. Temps registered at 80. Makes me wonder if I really needed to spend 60 bucks on a aftermarket solution. I think anyone with a wolfdale should go for a quiet effective solution, maybe a scythe ninja or something. They just don't need the cooling that the 65nm processors need...

edit: btw don't you love how that asus optical drive is supposed to be black?

double edit: I want to paint my wire mesh blue, how did you remove yours? I tried to do it but was too afraid of bending it...


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darin*


double edit: I want to paint my wire mesh blue, how did you remove yours? I tried to do it but was too afraid of bending it...


 Its not hard.
1st- Make sure all the wires from the top of the case are not connected.

2nd-Remove the top of the case(Both side panels must be removed to get to the tabs holding it in place)

3rd-Flip the top piece over, You will see the tabs for the mesh.

4th- Get a set of needle nose pliers and a small flat head screwdriver.

5th- use the screwdriver to lift the tabs upward.

6th- Use the needle nose pliers to grab the tabs and push them inward so that the mesh starts to push out of the plastic.(Go slow and you will be fine)

You will push a little at a time until finally the tabs are to a point where the pliers will not grab anymore. Then you can slowly start to remove the mesh upwards from the top, Starting at one end and moving in a circular pattern around the top until it is fully removed.

Sounds like a lot of work but really it isn't, goes fairly quick once you get the feel of how the mesh is moving.


----------



## Darin

sounds good, i don't (gulp) own a set of needle nose, so I'll have to pick them up next time I'm out. I tried just pushing downward on the tabs with the tip of a flathead, but they didn't want to move. Of course I was concerned with pushing too hard and flexing the mesh, so I'm sure the needle nose solve that.

Next question: Do any of the standard DIYS stores carry acrylic sheets? I looked on home depot and lowe's websites but couldn't find anything. I know where to order online, but was hoping to find a place locally if i could so I can just stop off after work some day on a whim and throw it together instead of being more premeditated about it.


----------



## SG_Stryker

Forgive me if this has been answered but I have tried looking through the threads and Google and I can't find an answer. What is the rated CFM of the 3 stock fans?

All I can find is they are rated at 21db..which tells me they could be moving a fair amount of air as I have some Thermaltake Silent Cats running 16db and 62CFM.

If they are rated fairly low I might look at replacing some with a better one I already have, but I don't want to spend money for new fans if these are good to begin with.

Also I heard about a optical bay case fan mod...can someone link me to that information please? Thanks and once again...sorry if it has been asked before but this thread is at 44 freakin pages now


----------



## Le0

Hmm. I posted picks but haven't been added to the list







.........


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoOffroad* 
also you know that lip on the back of the motherboard tray. I was thinking of dremeling that out to allow the wires to stay flatter. I know that will help with routing in the back. Not sure if anybody has tried that yet. Seems like a good idea.

i cut maybe an inch off that lip. helped a lot. considering how many wires will be run behind and how thick they are (those top panel wires.. one is uber thick).. i actually just did that mod yesterday haha. i was doin some re-cabling management and i was like.. dam it.. that are under that lip needs to be bigger *opens drawer and plugs in rotary tool* bwahahahaha *puts on safety glasses and ear muffs* "Remember kids, safety first!" BZZZZZZT! lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darin* 
sounds good, i don't (gulp) own a set of needle nose, so I'll have to pick them up next time I'm out. I tried just pushing downward on the tabs with the tip of a flathead, but they didn't want to move. Of course I was concerned with pushing too hard and flexing the mesh, so I'm sure the needle nose solve that.

Next question: Do any of the standard DIYS stores carry acrylic sheets? I looked on home depot and lowe's websites but couldn't find anything. I know where to order online, but was hoping to find a place locally if i could so I can just stop off after work some day on a whim and throw it together instead of being more premeditated about it.

i know home depot has it. that is where i got mine. not sure about lowe's but im pretty sure they have it too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SG_Stryker* 
Forgive me if this has been answered but I have tried looking through the threads and Google and I can't find an answer. What is the rated CFM of the 3 stock fans?

All I can find is they are rated at 21db..which tells me they could be moving a fair amount of air as I have some Thermaltake Silent Cats running 16db and 62CFM.

If they are rated fairly low I might look at replacing some with a better one I already have, but I don't want to spend money for new fans if these are good to begin with.

Also I heard about a optical bay case fan mod...can someone link me to that information please? Thanks and once again...sorry if it has been asked before but this thread is at 44 freakin pages now









yay for the thread being 44 pages heheheh







hmm not sure what the rated CFM is but most if not all of us change them out. lol. if you are stock and dont plan on overclocking or dont have much components. stock should be good enough. but most of us like having a wind tunnel inside the case so we need uber CFM haha =P if you are lookin for a fairly low priced replacement, yate loon fans @ jab-tech.com are 3.50 each. those are what i use. with a fan controller, the high cfm ones are pretty quiet. if you dont wanna bother with a fan controller, low or medium is really good as well..

i dont know anythinga bout the thermaltake silent cats you have. sounds pretty good. low dBA with semi high cfm. should use those if u have any extras!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le0* 
Hmm. I posted picks but haven't been added to the list







.........









ah!!! im sowwiee!! buzy buzy this spring break.. adding you and whoever else applied now!









*edit*

Uhh can everyone check the front page to see if it is linked to the correct post you would like? also, if you have a SLi or CrossFire rig, please check if there is a symbol in front of your name, if you dont, tell me







thanks !!


----------



## Triplesec

Yup iandroo888 is right. The Depot has it, Lowes I know carries plexi.

Once you get that mesh to move the first time you will be home free! I just used the needle nose to make sure that the tab stayed straight while I was pushing on it.

I'm gonna check on the fans now. let ya know in a min.


----------



## Triplesec

Here ya go SGstryker: "The three 120mm fans are model A12025-12CB-3BN-F1 rated at 1200rpm / 44 CFM"

From this review: http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=get...63&articID=620

Hope this helps ya decide!


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Officialized by Spooky!!


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*


Officialized by Spooky!!


Yay!


----------



## iandroo888

yeahhhh! officialized woo


----------



## mtbiker033

I received my CM690 yesterday and I got started on it! It's a really nice case and I can't wait for the weekend to finish setting it up.


----------



## mtbiker033

couple more pictures:


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*


Officialized by Spooky!!


YAY!!! We are official now...look out!!...LOL!

Edit: Looks good so far mtbiker, Careful with those jagged edges...OUCH!!


----------



## KarmaKiller

So what are the benefits of being "officialized"?


----------



## iandroo888

mtbiker, what did u use to cut your fan grills?


----------



## Darin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


Here ya go Darin: "The three 120mm fans are model A12025-12CB-3BN-F1 rated at 1200rpm / 44 CFM"

From this review: http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=get...63&articID=620

Hope this helps ya decide!


I believe this was someone else, but on that note, I have scythe s-flex fans rated at 20db, 1200rpm and 49cfm, and I can tell you right now there is NO way those stock fans push 44cfm. the difference between the two is substantial.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


mtbiker, what did u use to cut your fan grills?


I used a dremel with the little round wheels, cut through it like butter!


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darin*


I believe this was someone else, but on that note, I have scythe s-flex fans rated at 20db, 1200rpm and 49cfm, and I can tell you right now there is NO way those stock fans push 44cfm. the difference between the two is substantial.


 LOL.. my bad. Fixed original post.

About the fans ...I dunno thats just what they are rated for. I got Yate Loons(Med. speed) waiting for my weekend project.( Gonna lapp my 6750 and Cooler, Plus change case fans)


----------



## Darin

looks like I'm heading to lowes/home depot over the weekend to pick up a can of blue paint, a sheet of plexi, some needle nose, u-channel, double sided tape, and start with the final case mods!


----------



## slngsht

Got the window done!!!!

Hope it's okay to post this many pictures. if not I apologize.

I still need to rewire the inside of my case. I'm going to do that when my motherboard comes in.

This is the sheet of clear acrylic I got a hold of. No, the rest isn't for sale. LOL I used to work at a sign company and they had this laying around unused for a while, so I grabbed it up. I gotta return it now that I have what I needed off of it.










Measuring where I needed to cut with the dremel. the thing got too hot to handle and started smelling funny, so I took a break and made myself a ham and cheese sammich










Acrylic piece cut to fit


















Mounted on the inside with brass machine screws










What it looks like mounted in the case


----------



## SG_Stryker

Hey thanks for the replies guys...yeah I guess I am going to replace all the fans then.

EDIT:

Big thanks on the link to jab-tech and info on the Yate's. I had went to Tigerdirect today and picked up a Big Typhoon and 2x62CFM case fans for a total of $81 with tax(I currently have a Igloo 5700 and only 1 good case fan). From Jab-Tech I saw the Thermalright Ultra Extreme for $56 and in stock so I grabbed one of those and 7 fans for a total of $88 with shipping. Needless to say I am taking a trip back to Tigerdirect tomorrow!!

Its okay..I am getting my CM690 from them tomorrow anyway so I had to make a trip regardless


----------



## Darin

nice job! I would look into picking up some u-channel, best way to cover up the metal edges.

p.s. Is that generally where you keep your manuals? LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SG_Stryker*


Hey thanks for the replies guys...yeah I guess I am going to replace all the fans then.


It's definitely not necessary. They are very quiet and move a reasonable amount of air. The thing is practically silent with them and stock cooler. You just have to decide how much you need to cool your system...


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darin*


nice job! I would look into picking up some u-channel, best way to cover up the metal edges.

p.s. Is that generally where you keep your manuals? LOL

It's definitely not necessary. They are very quiet and move a reasonable amount of air. The thing is practically silent with them and stock cooler. You just have to decide how much you need to cool your system...



Yeah get some u-channel it will help the look of the window greatly...Nice job.

And SG,

Darin is right the case with fac. cooling is dead quiet. If its something you do not need then save your money for other mods or upgrades.








I am doing my Yate loons and CPU lapping cause I will be generating a ton O heat after this weekend. I am going for 4.0-4.5GHz on air.


----------



## slngsht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darin* 
nice job! I would look into picking up some u-channel, best way to cover up the metal edges.

p.s. Is that generally where you keep your manuals? LOL


ROFL No I usually don't keep the manual there. It's a borrowed motherboard so I'm trying to protect if from my kids. They know i'll chop of fingers if they touch the insides of the computer. As for the uchannel, i'm planning on getting some. the edges look cruddy right now


----------



## Dismounted

That's my case (unmodded), the log is here.


----------



## pnuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slngsht*


ROFL No I usually don't keep the manual there. It's a borrowed motherboard so I'm trying to protect if from my kids. They know i'll chop of fingers if they touch the insides of the computer. As for the uchannel, i'm planning on getting some. the edges look cruddy right now












what you used to cut the acrylic, i used jigsaw/dremel effed up the whole thing cracked


----------



## .Style

Ok ill ask again...Does anyone know a online retailer for acrylic or plexyglass for the UK? Thx


----------



## slngsht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnuttz*











what you used to cut the acrylic, i used jigsaw/dremel effed up the whole thing cracked


Yep i used a dremel/jigsaw on the case. I used a jigsaw with a fine metal blade to cut the acrylic. It took a dog's year to do it though. I messed up one piece and cracked it when I used a "plastic" blade with medium teeth, so I just cut another piece using the "metal" blade.


----------



## slngsht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Ok ill ask again...Does anyone know a online retailer for acrylic or plexyglass for the UK? Thx


Make a trip or a call to a local sign shop. Usually they will have some scrap laying around you can buy for cheap and then you don't have to worry about shipping.


----------



## Le0

I wish I had the space and tools to do this stuff


----------



## YahonMaizosz

As I am living in an apartment, it is impossible for me to do all this stuffs to my CM-690.. I wish that I have a bigger space..


----------



## Darin

LOL dude I share a 2 bedroom apartment with 3 other people. Extension cords and outdoors work wonders when you lack indoor space. Kinda felt funny as a bunch of college students and hot chicks walked by and I'm faithfully cutting away at my chassis with a dremel, sparks flying everywhere...


----------



## slngsht

haha yeah. i did mine on the living room floor all over the carpet. went over REAL well with the wife.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slngsht*


haha yeah. i did mine on the living room floor all over the carpet. went over REAL well with the wife.


Oh god I bet it did,,lol


----------



## derek2esilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
hahaha this made me fall over laughing

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...need-help.html

he goes and creates a thread about wanting to make a window on this case.. and he wanted to make one that looked like mine







coulda just asked me here









*edit*

ok so i helped him a little. this is what i drew for him.










hope this helps him as well as anyone else who is interested in doing it.

where can i buy uchannel in a store?


----------



## Darin

just put the first coat of paint on the mesh, should be an interesting design. We'll see in about 3 hours!


----------



## mtbiker033

Got my 690 all set up this evening. Had a little problem that took me a few attempts to figure out, I had to get an 8-pin extension for my 2x4-pin CPU power and it wasn't plugged together good, once I was able to troubleshoot it she booted right up. My temps are WAY cooler than my old case. Same room temp as I normally run, 72F, and my ambient in the case is 5C cooler, my CPU is idling at 29C instead of 32C. My 8800GTS is idling at 46C.

Oh I tried some new TIM I had never heard of before today, it was highly reccomended. It's called Noctua and so far it seems to be working great. There is supposedly not set in time like AS5. So far so good.

I re-routed my main power cable to behind the others after I took the pics and made the cables look a little better.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


Got my 690 all set up this evening. Had a little problem that took me a few attempts to figure out, I had to get an 8-pin extension for my 2x4-pin CPU power and it wasn't plugged together good, once I was able to troubleshoot it she booted right up. My temps are WAY cooler than my old case. Same room temp as I normally run, 72F, and my ambient in the case is 5C cooler, my CPU is idling at 29C instead of 32C. My 8800GTS is idling at 46C.

Oh I tried some new TIM I had never heard of before today, it was highly reccomended. It's called Noctua and so far it seems to be working great. There is supposedly not set in time like AS5. So far so good.

I re-routed my main power cable to behind the others after I took the pics and made the cables look a little better.


Looks good. You're using a fan grill _inside_ of your case? Won't that slow down your exhaust airflow? Did you have a bad experience with losing a finger back in the day?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Looks good. You're using a fan grill _inside_ of your case? Won't that slow down your exhaust airflow? Did you have a bad experience with losing a finger back in the day?










lol on the silverstone?? heh that thing would do it I swear, yeah I need to move that to the back. I think I got my top and front fans the wrong way or something, I don't see much blue light from them at all. The airflow feels like its going the right way but I though they would light up my room.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


lol on the silverstone?? heh that thing would do it I swear, yeah I need to move that to the back. I think I got my top and front fans the wrong way or something, I don't see much blue light from them at all. The airflow feels like its going the right way but I though they would light up my room.


All your fans seemed pointed properly. Whichever side has the fan guards on it is the side the air will come out of. Or you could think of the air flowing in the direction that the fan guard side of the fan points.

The plastic molded grill stuff in the case blocks a lot of light. The metal grills themselves don't block much light though, only remove that for air-flow concerns. I've left my metal grills intact though because I like the look and it isn't hampering my airflow much.


----------



## Darin

Paint job complete, getting window kit from lowe's over the weekend, should finish up by tomorrow or sunday.










edit: the gloss coats made it really shine in the pictures, but in person it's much more low profile. A nice dark blue tone.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darin* 
Paint job complete, getting window kit from lowe's over the weekend, should finish up by tomorrow or sunday.

edit: the gloss coats made it really shine in the pictures, but in person it's much more low profile. A nice dark blue tone.

That looks pretty sweet. Is there a chance for a close up on the painted grill mesh?


----------



## Darin

sure, gimme a sec. will edit into this post.


----------



## mtbiker033

man this case rocks, I can't get over how much better my temps are. I just ran HL2 lost coast 1680x1050 maxed and never got above 34C, avg frames 164. CM690 FTW!!!


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darin* 
Paint job complete, getting window kit from lowe's over the weekend, should finish up by tomorrow or sunday.










edit: the gloss coats made it really shine in the pictures, but in person it's much more low profile. A nice dark blue tone.

Dude that looks so bada$$.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


Dude that looks so bada$$.


.

yeah that looks real nice


----------



## iandroo888

looks pretty sweet there. at first when i looked at the picture without reading what your wrote, i thought that was painters tape getting ready to paint haha


----------



## royalkilla408

I just got the side panel for mine, looks very nice and it makes less noise. I replaced the fan with a Yet Loon.


----------



## slngsht

Is that the one they are selling at some e-tailers? if so, it looks nicer than I was expecting


----------



## kanman

it does look much better then expected, and I thought it was ok in the get go....
If i didnt alrady have my own modded window i'd have gotten this fer sure


----------



## AntiHeroUK

Had to tidy mine up a little before I posted it here









Still a few things I need to get to finish this rig, but this is how it currently looks.




























I will be adding a second 3870, a corsair hx 620W PSU, another 2GB RAM, a Sata DVD drive (I hate my IDE drive) and a side window in the next month or so


----------



## mtbiker033

took a few more pics this morning to add:


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*


I just got the side panel for mine, looks very nice and it makes less noise. I replaced the fan with a Yet Loon.


the side window looks nice!! where did you find one in stock?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK*


Had to tidy mine up a little before I posted it here









Still a few things I need to get to finish this rig, but this is how it currently looks.

I will be adding a second 3870, a corsair hx 620W PSU, another 2GB RAM, a Sata DVD drive (I hate my IDE drive) and a side window in the next month or so










looks really nice chief!


----------



## AntiHeroUK

^^

Cheers mate. Great setup you have there. Chair looks very comfortable









As for the side panel the only stores I have seen with it in stock are Coolermaster.nl and Scan.co.uk.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK* 









You know, you'd get better airflow if you took out those unneeded HDD trays. You'd also cool that HDD better if you moved it down a slot or two.


----------



## AntiHeroUK

The HDD runs so cool anyway that a few degrees lower isn't going to make any difference. I am willing to sacrifice a little airflow for aesthetics, personally I think it looks better with all the trays in.

But thanks for the suggestion anyway


----------



## YahonMaizosz

I used the unneeded HDD trays (2 of them) to cover the wires underneath them. I can sacrifice a little bit of airflow for the sake of aesthetic too..


----------



## royalkilla408

Hey guys I got the side panel here: http://www.directron.com/ra690kwn1gp.html No taxes and great packaging, inside a box full of foam.


----------



## Sonic

Newegg lists the windowed side panel, *but they've been out of stock for a while*.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177


----------



## royalkilla408

Your right sonic i was going to buy it from newegg but I got tired of waiting, plus from the reviews newegg doent have great packaging and directron does.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK* 
Had to tidy mine up a little before I posted it here









Still a few things I need to get to finish this rig, but this is how it currently looks.




























I will be adding a second 3870, a corsair hx 620W PSU, another 2GB RAM, a Sata DVD drive (I hate my IDE drive) and a side window in the next month or so









sweet rig there and nice color scheme hehe.. i like the red.. maybe u should get a pc power and cooling 750 silencer crossfire edition to add more red! LOL


----------



## pnuttz

thats a massive cooler, what kinda temps do you get?


----------



## Sonic

Just a heads up, Semper deleted the CM 690 poster w/e you want to call it.


----------



## iandroo888

boo!

ok someone make a new one haha


----------



## YahonMaizosz

can you PM him to tell him that he had removed the picture??


----------



## AntiHeroUK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
sweet rig there and nice color scheme hehe.. i like the red.. maybe u should get a pc power and cooling 750 silencer crossfire edition to add more red! LOL

Yeah, I do like red, lol. I would have went with the silencer if it was modular. All those leads could prove to be the downfall of my cable management. I think I will get the Corsair HX 620 which has red on it as it should match quite nicely









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnuttz*
thats a massive cooler, what kinda temps do you get?

At 3.2Ghz I idle in the mid to high twenties. Gaming is around high thirties to low forties, and full load in prime 95 takes me up around the high forties low fifties mark


----------



## xlastshotx

Can I still be in the club, or is my CM690 to different now?


----------



## lordikon

lol, that is insanity.

How is the optical drive going to work once you have a side panel back on?

Very interesting, I think it has potential. I'll have to wait for it to be finished before I can say if it will be great or not.


----------



## xlastshotx

lol

I am working out how the cd drive will work, it may not stay there tho. I still have a lot more foam shaping though.


----------



## Iconoclast

Damn can't wait to see what you do with that madness! Good luck with that, you've got more patience than I do...


----------



## whatsthatsmell

unmodded


----------



## iandroo888

xlastshotx, heck ya you can still be in the club







u better get a hella creative name for that rig! oh also, you can try getting a slot load drive and having a slot on the front of the case??

antiherouk , cant wait to see it after all done.

whatsthatsmell, welcome to the club


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
xlastshotx, heck ya you can still be in the club







u better get a hella creative name for that rig! oh also, you can try getting a slot load drive and having a slot on the front of the case??

lol, awesome







! I don't even have a clue of what I am going to call it rite now. I may have to make a post later on to get ideas on the name... Maybe Super Duper Awesome Case?


----------



## iandroo888

maybe.. will see how "super duper awesome" it will be when ur done


----------



## Darin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Can I still be in the club, or is my CM690 to different now?


I think a good definition of "mod" is a "different" cm690. As far as the optical, it would work fine if you could turn the side panel into a door and set the bay flush with it, would be plenty of room behind, the big concern would be making it look professional. Keeping nice rounded edges and maintaining the cutout so it can be applied to the tray would be harder than anything I would think.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


maybe.. will see how "super duper awesome" it will be when ur done


haha true.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darin*


I think a good definition of "mod" is a "different" cm690. As far as the optical, it would work fine if you could turn the side panel into a door and set the bay flush with it, would be plenty of room behind, the big concern would be making it look professional. Keeping nice rounded edges and maintaining the cutout so it can be applied to the tray would be harder than anything I would think.


Well I decided to change that side idea as it was going to be way to much of a pain... but I you want to get more details about my case go to my [Project] Unwanted.. I dont want to hijack this thread.


----------



## iandroo888

wahhh hijacker! XD lol

my def of mod is just modified. whether its a little job like cutting fan grills off to what xlastshotx is doing... all good


----------



## AntiHeroUK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


antiherouk , cant wait to see it after all done.


Yeah me too, it'll be a month or two but I will update with pics along the way









One quick question, does the honeycomb plastic lift out easily or do I have to cut it out? I'm also considering a paint job, but some advice on what colour I should spray the internal would be good.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK* 
Yeah me too, it'll be a month or two but I will update with pics along the way









One quick question, does the honeycomb plastic lift out easily or do I have to cut it out? I'm also considering a paint job, but some advice on what colour I should spray the internal would be good.

You have to cut the honeycomes out. hmmm you could spray it the standard black


----------



## Darin

whatever you do, take your time, very hard to fix a botched paint job. Do it once, do it right.

edit: btw, as far as a logo goes, i'm going to try to contact coolermaster and see if they could provide something for us. worth a try.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

I have modded my CM690 now

Please remove me from the "stock" list









I cut out the inside of the top panel to fit a fan under it.... the Heatsink was blocking the internal fan slot and I wanted a fan there..... Its pumpin out lota hot air now!


















I really need to fix this error

















thanks


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK*


Yeah me too, it'll be a month or two but I will update with pics along the way









One quick question, does the honeycomb plastic lift out easily or do I have to cut it out? I'm also considering a paint job, but some advice on what colour I should spray the internal would be good.


either get a handheld cutter or dremel it out. i did mine white.. with a white mesh. (refer to Project Tuxedo in sig)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


You have to cut the honeycomes out. hmmm you could spray it the standard black


or u can customize and use a color of your liking









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darin*


whatever you do, take your time, very hard to fix a botched paint job. Do it once, do it right.

edit: btw, as far as a logo goes, i'm going to try to contact coolermaster and see if they could provide something for us. worth a try.


LOL.. i really doubt CM will do it. I think i wanna get someone from OCN to do it. im pretty sure someone in the OCN community have great photoshop skills and would be willing to do it (too bad my spring break is over otherwise id try my rusted stills at it) lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


I have modded my CM690 now

Please remove me from the "stock" list









I cut out the inside of the top panel to fit a fan under it.... the Heatsink was blocking the internal fan slot and I wanted a fan there..... Its pumpin out lota hot air now!


















I really need to fix this error

















thanks


Done.

i have two low speed yate loons there.. im plannin on switchin those two as well as my rear one for high speed yate loons.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Thanks but have you been able to fit the fans in there? my god it was such a ***** to cut the plastic without tools

I use siccsors and pliers to rip apart the protruding plastic lolz


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*












Did you make sure the tabs went through the hole/slot things?


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


Did you make sure the tabs went through the hole/slot things?


I think his fan is too big.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


Thanks but have you been able to fit the fans in there? my god it was such a ***** to cut the plastic without tools

I use siccsors and pliers to rip apart the protruding plastic lolz


i used cutters.. wire cutters. my hand hurt after cutting that honeycomb stuff off. would be a lot faster if u use a rotary tool (didnt have mine when i did it)

if u are using 120mm and using the stock holes, you would have to cut some of the plastic on the top panel near the back.. took me a while to get enough off to make the two 120mm's fit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


Did you make sure the tabs went through the hole/slot things?


gah. i slightly have the same problem. probably due to the fan behind under there. but it holds as long as i dont touch/pull on it.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Did you make sure the tabs went through the hole/slot things?

I actually cut the tabs off by accident

Im gonna replace the top this summer or something....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* 
I think his fan is too big.

read above - fan prevents a flush contact because a lack of 1mm clearance


----------



## mtbiker033

I saw that I was on the unclear/no pic list so I wanted to repost my pictures! I love this case!!


----------



## iandroo888

which is funny cuz i can almost swear i added u up there somewhere


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
which is funny cuz i can almost swear i added u up there somewhere

well I'm on there now!! thanks!


----------



## iandroo888

np


----------



## Darin

window installed, optical drive ghosted. about to clean up and put together a gallery. I think I took enough pictures to create a guide on ghosting the optical drive, so for those who are interested, it's super easy. Took me about 1 hr from start to finish.


----------



## AntiHeroUK

A guide would be great Darin







Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## .Style

Im not sure what to do...Buy 3 red fans...And some plexi so i can cut a window....Orrrrr buy a joystick...


----------



## iandroo888

what still uses joysticks (curious...)


----------



## .Style

Bf2...


----------



## marsey99

man some of your pics still make me drool









i love this case.


----------



## iandroo888

spread the love to your friends and make them join the ocn and club community haha


----------



## kkbob33

ive had this case for quite some time and havent really got around to modding it yet(the reason why this is my first post in this thread







). i just got all the stuff i need for a window but i forgot the bi-metal blade so ill have to go back to home depot tommorrow. once i get it done ill post some pics


----------



## mtbiker033

It wasn't easy but I got an 80mm fan installed on the back side behind the CPU. I had to slightly bend out the little tabs that catch as you slide the cover on to make sure they would catch. It took several attempts to get it to catch at the top and bottom. Whew.....


----------



## AntiHeroUK

Check out the work log of this CM 690 mod. It's the best I have seen so far.

Looking forward to seeing those pics kkbob33


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


It wasn't easy but I got an 80mm fan installed on the back side behind the CPU. I had to slightly bend out the little tabs that catch as you slide the cover on to make sure they would catch. It took several attempts to get it to catch at the top and bottom. Whew.....


yeah i did the same. couldnt slide the panel on so i took the fan out. need a slim 80mm fan. if it even does anything


----------



## SG_Stryker

Why would you need to bend stuff? I thought the space behind there was made for a fan? I am still waiting for Tigerdirect to get this in stock at the local store before I pick it up, but the fan behind the CPU was a big selling point for me(I currently have to have my side panels off and I want a case I never have to take the side panels off again)


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I'm currently modding mine! I've spay-painted my siding orange, so I have a Bengals case! Who-dey!


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
It wasn't easy but I got an 80mm fan installed on the back side behind the CPU. I had to slightly bend out the little tabs that catch as you slide the cover on to make sure they would catch. It took several attempts to get it to catch at the top and bottom. Whew.....


Quote:


Originally Posted by *whatsthatsmell* 
yeah i did the same. couldnt slide the panel on so i took the fan out. need a slim 80mm fan. if it even does anything










Quote:


Originally Posted by *SG_Stryker* 
Why would you need to bend stuff? I thought the space behind there was made for a fan? I am still waiting for Tigerdirect to get this in stock at the local store before I pick it up, but the fan behind the CPU was a big selling point for me(I currently have to have my side panels off and I want a case I never have to take the side panels off again)


You need a 80x80x15mm fan not the standard thickness ones. I picked up >this< one for my cm690 a while back and it fit perfectly with having to bend anything.


----------



## an51r

I have an extra 80mm that will fit in that case from when I used to have it PM and I will sell it.


----------



## lavieinjuste

I'll put my name in. I am pending a window mod. Still deciding on whether or not I want to hack up the side panel with a jigsaw...


----------



## derek2esilent

modded up my case this weekend. put an acrylic side panel on, cut out top plastic bars, those are so useless. ill try and post pics soon, i dont even own a digital camera.....=( so ya...


----------



## AntiHeroUK

My parents were out today so it gave me a chance to have a go at removing the honeycomb grill on the top and front panels today. I couldn't get the jigsaw to start a cut on either so I used a hammer and chisel which was much more effective than I had anticipated. I then proceeded to remove the rest with the jigsaw (which could really use a new blade) and although it didn't cut through it like butter, it wasn't particularly difficult to cut.

I took a few photos as proof.




























This has got me in the mood for more modding so who knows what I may do next


----------



## iandroo888

yes yes! more modding go go







haha


----------



## rcf22

You don't even need a jigsaw to remove the honeycomb mesh... Just some wire cutters and a little strength


----------



## Darin

Final Build. Thanks to everyone who helped along the way.


----------



## lordikon

^^^^ Your video card isn't clipped in all the way









With the handy little purple clips where screws normally go.


----------



## Darin

i used screws because it's so heavy...


----------



## slngsht

Yeah, i have a hard time clipping mine in as well.


----------



## Triplesec

Sup fellas. Just goofin around in PS, Got more I will upload tomorrow....What ya think......Just throwin some Ideas out.

Attachment 69062


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


Sup fellas. Just goofin around in PS, Got more I will upload tomorrow....What ya think......Just throwin some Ideas out.

Attachment 69062


It is a bit hard to read...


----------



## YahonMaizosz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


Sup fellas. Just goofin around in PS, Got more I will upload tomorrow....What ya think......Just throwin some Ideas out.

Attachment 69062


It is nice, but a little bit hard to read due to low resolution.


----------



## AntiHeroUK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


You don't even need a jigsaw to remove the honeycomb mesh... Just some wire cutters and a little strength










I didn't happen to come across any wire cutters in my garage, mostly due to how untidy it is, so the jigsaw was the next best thing. It also gave me a cut very close to the edge which I'm sure is more difficult to achieve with wire cutters..


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YahonMaizosz* 
It is nice, but a little bit hard to read due to low resolution.









Low res??? 1024x768...... You need glasses my friend.

I will post the others through Photobucket at 1680x1050, That might help some folks...LOL!


----------



## Triplesec

Heres one I threw together at lunch:

Attachment 69078

Will play some more after work Later......


----------



## stumped

That one, i think, looks a lot better. very nice job!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darin*


Final Build. Thanks to everyone who helped along the way.



































































man that's HAWT!! nice work!!


----------



## willbushby

just a quick q. on my cm690 should my power supply fan be facing up into the case or down to the ground?


----------



## slngsht

depends on your cooling situation already going on in the case. In most instances, facing the psu down will help it stay cooler by not sucking in already hot air thats in the case. If you don't have a lot of cooling at the bottom of your motherboard, it could help the lower slot components dissipate heat better if the fan is facing up, but it will make your psu run hotter and less efficiently. However, if you have your case on the floor and the fan is facing down, it may want to act like a vacuum cleaner. It's a trade off either way.


----------



## SG_Stryker

Right..the most important thing to realize is that fan inside the case is an intake fan...not an exhaust fan. I know some people might not realize the power supply sucks air from inside and then exhausts it out the rear.

So if you have a fan on the bottom(or top, depending on how you orient the supply) that is the intake fan.

My power supply has a fan at the front and back so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Darin

Most power supplies these days are designed to be quiet solutions anyway, so the amount of air they could exhaust from the lower (and by definition cooler) part of the case is trivial compared to a psu working at optimum potential. A good overclock always starts with the psu, so adding more heat isn't really a great idea.


----------



## iandroo888

as an example for some people. gointo explain my case setup. psu fan face down sucking air up and out (case on desk). 120 mm fan on side panel exhausting heat from lower mobo, video cards. 120mm intaking on bottom of case pushong air up. two 120mm on front ( stock spot and 5.25" bay intaking air. 2 exhaust 120mm on top and 1 on rear exhaust.. general idea.. front/bottom in.. rest out..

what u guys think?? good circulation?? maybe complete fail? haha


----------



## BTK

this thread got big


----------



## iandroo888

yay for the thread getting big


----------



## Darin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
as an example for some people. gointo explain my case setup. psu fan face down sucking air up and out (case on desk). 120 mm fan on side panel exhausting heat from lower mobo, video cards. 120mm intaking on bottom of case pushong air up. two 120mm on front ( stock spot and 5.25" bay intaking air. 2 exhaust 120mm on top and 1 on rear exhaust.. general idea.. front/bottom in.. rest out..

what u guys think?? good circulation?? maybe complete fail? haha

great, I'm generally concerned with the idea of a side panel fan. Just makes me wonder about turbulence in the case. I definitely like the idea of exhausting better than intaking, but would like to see some sort or airflow analysis either way.


----------



## iandroo888

lol i wish theres some "vision-type" device that can see airflow.. i wanna see how mine is doing XD

i tried intake and exhaust on side panel. i thought..

intake.. fan on video cards removing heat from cards.. so if intake.. blowing the heated air back at it..
exhaust.. fan on video cards remove heat.. fan help exhaust it faster.. maybe help. rofl.. but thats my idea >_>


----------



## AntiHeroUK

I think I'm going to spray my case black this week or next (just the inside) so can anyone recommend what type of spray I should use? Also does anyone know how to remove the blue PCI clips so they don't get sprayed too?

Would any of the following be any good? Matt Black Satin Black Gloss Black


----------



## iandroo888

paint for metals of course. always use primer first. you can remove the blue pci clips by pulling the metal pin out. u should see the top of it if u look close to the top of the clips. use something to move it and and pull it out. the clips will fall as the pin goes out.

probably wouldnt use gloss black for interior. would probably go for matte or satin.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


lol i wish theres some "vision-type" device that can see airflow.. i wanna see how mine is doing XD

i tried intake and exhaust on side panel. i thought..

intake.. fan on video cards removing heat from cards.. so if intake.. blowing the heated air back at it.. 
exhaust.. fan on video cards remove heat.. fan help exhaust it faster.. maybe help. rofl.. but thats my idea >_>


Hehe, this reminds me of some aerodynamics testing I've tried in my Silverstone TJ09B/W.

Things I tried (the case MUST be closed, and you must have a window for these ideas to work; either that, or you must have x-ray vision LOL):

Incense smoke through intakes (doesn't really work, though, if your fan is really powerful, as this disperses the smoke far too much for you to see the air flow pattern).

Strips of paper or light plastic (like from a shopping bag) taped at strategic places, which should show how the air is moving.

Remember, the case MUST be closed for this idea to work. An open-sided case doesn't work because the case is a closed system; the internal aerodynamics are completely different with the side panel off.

Hope this helps!

(By the way, I own a CM690 too. When I get pictures of that rig, I'll post them here.







)


----------



## iandroo888

incense.. the only ones i have are for praying >_> i dont want my computer smelling like that @[email protected]


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


incense.. the only ones i have are for praying >_> i dont want my computer smelling like that @[email protected]


LOL

Incense smells great! And don't worry about your computer retaining the smell. It won't.


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK* 
I think I'm going to spray my case black this week or next (just the inside) so can anyone recommend what type of spray I should use? Also does anyone know how to remove the blue PCI clips so they don't get sprayed too?

Would any of the following be any good? Matt Black Satin Black Gloss Black

use some primer first. then use engine paint. i like dupli color low or semi gloss paint. its like $5.5. here in the US


----------



## Darin

so I had an idea. I think I'm going to clean up the fan mounts on the top of the case (cut them away), and then add a window with a single 120mm fan in the middle. Definitely haven't seen that done yet. probably going to paint some of the plastic trim on the case white to give it a little more definition too. should end up pretty neato. will post pics as a work on it.


----------



## iandroo888

hmm cm 690 was originally black.. if u go white trim.. thats going to be.. the exact opposite of mine! haha!


----------



## Darin

ok so if iandroo is willing to be brothers in paint, I shall paint the plastic trim white. As for the window mod, behold:


























I didn't actually do any work to the chassis or clean up the plexi or plastic, so there is still a fair amount of cutting and sanding to go, but you get the idea.


----------



## iandroo888

that window on top looks nice! no fan on top? hows the temps?

i dont really mind in other poeple have similar or even the same thing as me.. its a free world.. anyone can do whatever.


----------



## Darin

before I installed the window, I covered the top and ran orthos for 4 hours. Temps (with the standard room temp) stayed the same for the most part. At one point ambient was 2c higher, but the processor temps and all other temps remained the same. I think it had to do with how my computer was setup previously compared to now. It's sitting on the ground and only about 4 inches separate the rear of the case from the wall, so I think a few factors effected the results. Still, I didn't, and haven't seen any significant temperature change. The way my hs/f is designed (open) it draws air from above below and behind, so I'm pretty sure having those top fans running just created unnecessary turbulence and ended up canceling themselves out as far as efficiency. I'm still not sure about the white trim, I just want a little bit more "flair" on the exterior to balance the windows and blue paint. It's between that and some sort of graphic next to the side panel window. And if I do that I'll probably add a large graphic to the other side panel too. What? I have no idea and am open for suggestions on both the paint and the graphics.


----------



## mtbiker033

I did the fan bay mod today but was so excited to get it back together I forgot to snap a pic, even had the camera on the table with me









Overall I'm not happy with the fans I got so I just ordered 4 Yate Loon 120mm x 25mm UV Reactive LED Fan - UV Blue (D12SH-124UB). The specs said 89cfm but they are also supposed to be pretty bright. Once I get them in I will put 2 of them on the front and 2 on the top! The CM690 should be lit up now!!


----------



## kkbob33

well i finally got around to grabbing a bi-metal blade for the jigg-saw at the "depot" so i finally got my window installed. srry about the crappy pic quality











as you can see i went a little ruff with my 20 year old jigg-saw and tore thru the tape scraping the hell out of the side-panel. im all out of black spray paint so off to "depot" again tommorrow









_TIP: _ for people putting in a side window for the first time make sure not to cut into the folded steel around the edges(like i did lol) it takes away from the strength of the panel











i have the DFI DK P35 with the reactive pci/ram/sata slots so i threw a uv light in there too. i think it looks kinda nifty







.

i bought a fan controller with 2 on/off switches figuring i would hook the light up to it but after getting it decided against it. the light came with a little switch that hooks up in the back and the UV light isnt bright at all so i will probbaly leave it on most of the time anyway. it only makes the slots glow







. besides, when i had a fan controller before i always left it at max and without it the case is more sleek.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darin*


ok so if iandroo is willing to be brothers in paint, I shall paint the plastic trim white. As for the window mod, behold:


























I didn't actually do any work to the chassis or clean up the plexi or plastic, so there is still a fair amount of cutting and sanding to go, but you get the idea.



is there a dvd drive in there?

i like the top panel alot. im not a big fan off the blue stripe but it looks nice and clean. great job


----------



## iandroo888

got a uv cathode in there?


----------



## kkbob33

yiperrs!


----------



## Iconoclast

Just finished my new E8400/780i build. Slightly modded the case. You can see what I did in my Blue Night build log.

Here's what she looks like:


----------



## Darin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


is there a dvd drive in there?

i like the top panel alot. im not a big fan off the blue stripe but it looks nice and clean. great job










the drive is ghosted, there is a button behind the esata port that ejects the drive. thanks for the honest opinion, I'm still trying to figure out how I was to finish the paint job.


----------



## kkbob33

i see the button now









where and how is it "ghosted"? do you have any pics? sounds really cool.....


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* 
Just finished my new E8400/780i build. Slightly modded the case. You can see what I did in my Blue Night build log.

Here's what she looks like:


















Are those yate loon's?? I just ordered some and was hoping thats what it was going to look like!!


----------



## Le0

I'm going to mod my 690 a little. I've decided to make my own fan and light controller. I want some really bright lights to glow up the inside of the case through the mesh. I don't have a window though. I just want it to make the whole case glow. Can anyone recommend some really bright cathodes to me? And also has anyone had experience with the military toggle switches? Was thinking of using them for the lights but want to know if they're as nice as they look in the pictures. Thanks!!!


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


Are those yate loon's?? I just ordered some and was hoping thats what it was going to look like!!































No. The top fan is a coolermaster that came with the case, and that bottom one, that barely lights up, is one I found at a local shop - Nikao is the brand. It doesn't look that good, but it runs at 79cfm so it does a good job pushing air. The CM fan is only around 30cfm, but it was the only other blue led fan I had. Wasn't looking for anything crazy though, just something to feed the TRUE some direct fresh air.
Other than that, the side and top fans are Antec Tri Cools - no leds - that are lit up by my blue cold cathodes.


----------



## Darin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
i see the button now









where and how is it "ghosted"? do you have any pics? sounds really cool.....

yes i do, pm me when you have the tools and I'll give you the info. You need a soldering iron, rosin solder, flux, some wire and a momentary switch, all can be purchased at radio shack. Also you have to cut away some the the mesh drive bay cover, so a dremel, or some strong wire cutters would do. Oh and double sided tape.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darin* 
yes i do, pm me when you have the tools and I'll give you the info. You need a soldering iron, rosin solder, flux, some wire and a momentary switch, all can be purchased at radio shack. Also you have to cut away some the the mesh drive bay cover, so a dremel, or some strong wire cutters would do. Oh and double sided tape.

k thanks. i have a dremel w/ about 300 bits. i can swing by my pops and grab the soldering iron and flux.

about how much does the rosin soldier and momentary switch cost?

is there any certain wire i should get or does it not matter?

i havent done much soldiering so im pretty much a noob


----------



## Darin

Solder and flux is cheap, the switch is like 2 bucks. If you have random old pc cases with parts lying around in a storage unit like i do, you could grab a quick disconnect from an old fan and molex converter so that when you pull off your top you have a way to disconnect the wiring job. In total I used about 2ft max of wire, and I have an excess of a good 8-12 inches. You only need 2 wires, so if you can find any kind of quick disconnect, just remove extra wires so you have two connected and it will work great. Not a necessity, but makes future modding much more accessible. BTW you have to void your warranty on your optical drive to complete the mod, so keep that in mind before you try it. Soldering is easy, as long as you have a steady hand it takes about 5 minutes to do that part.


----------



## kkbob33

alright ill pm ya when i grab the stuff.


----------



## ymuas82

hey i've got myself a 690 too... can i be added? i'll post up pictures of my... umm... haha, failed attemps for a window bay... DONT NOT BUY WINDOW KITS FROM DIRECTRON.COM... that kit sucks major... yea...


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ymuas82* 
hey i've got myself a 690 too... can i be added? i'll post up pictures of my... umm... haha, failed attemps for a window bay... DONT NOT BUY WINDOW KITS FROM DIRECTRON.COM... that kit sucks major... yea...

just post pics so you can be added!


----------



## core2strike

Here is mine!









Mod window and put somes stuff

Nice to join you guy


----------



## Triplesec

Got some new toys:
Attachment 69314

Attachment 69315

Attachment 69316

Got them in.









Attachment 69317

Attachment 69318

The TTBT got lapped along with my E6750. Temps dropped 15-20 deg. avg. so far.

Also not in pic's, I got a sheet of acryllic that I am going to make an entire side panel from. I will update as the panel progresses.


----------



## DavidNJ

It seems the case fits a 700w power supply nicely. The bottom vent lines up with the fan. The port in the motherboard plate allows the extra cables to slide underneath.

However, with the 1000w supply, the fan port doesn't line up and the the PSU covers most of the port in the motherboard plate, requiring the cables to be threaded in advance. And the gap between the bottom of the motherboard plate and the side of the case is too tight for the extra cables on the non-modular Cooler Master 1000w supply.

How do you run a big supply with non-modular cables in the CM-690 case?


----------



## unknownSCL

Just to make sure about somehting would this work with the cm 690?!


----------



## Triplesec

It should work. Rated for 70lbs.(large)

OK on a side note here's another one fellas.....
Attachment 69322


----------



## Darin

Good intentions triplesec, but I think it needs to be cleaner and more simple. The graphic will be in the thread's first post, so I would say it needs to have a white background by default, with only the logo itself on top of it. I personally don't think an image of the case is necessary in the logo, as anyone who clicks this thread most likely has an idea of what and why, and even if they don't in that very same post there will be links to plenty of pictures. I really wish I had photoshop, I'd give it some attempts. Try just finding a slick, clean font, and play with parallel/perpendicular lettering, some simple geometric fillers perhaps, and if you feel that lacks definition give the text a border so it's two tone. Clean and simple always wins out, look at any company logo out there.

Edit: Another idea would be to produce a large CM that acts as a background and layer 690 over top of it in smaller letters, finished with Club beneath. Find the right color scheme and fonts and I bet that will be all you need.


----------



## Triplesec

Thanks for the ideas Darin. Right now I am tinkering. That last one I put up was by no means supposed to be for the club(Should have stated that..lol) That one was a wallpaper I made for myself.
But I will take your advice and make up some clean images later.


----------



## iandroo888

oh man. havent had much time to go on ocn these few days. i got a physics and organic chemistry test coming up so studying up for that!

mtbiker033 - haha we all get excited for new thing XD i thought having a lighted case would look nice but after a while.. it gets boring.. lol.. i need different cathodes.. i didnt light the red as much as i thought.

kkbob33 - lol not bad for a 20yr old jigsaw. nice tip. think i mentioned that like 45 pages ago. ROFL. i like how DFI boards light up like that with UV. too bad Asus boards dont have it. dam thats a lot of bits for your dremel haha @[email protected]

Iconoclast - looks good. more mods! gogo! haha

ymuas82 - post pictures! u goin down in the undetermined now =P welcome









core2strike - thx for pictures and welcome









triplesec - oOo new toys







nice picture btw. looks like seomthin that can go on a t-shirt  (idea?) go with darin's ideas.. see how those follow thru. also would like to see some other designs too. see what u can come up with. thx for the extra effort for the club









DavidNJ - *shrugs* im using a 500w. planning on getting a 750 from corsair or pcp&c soon. if it doesnt work out.. *pulls out rotary tool* HEHEHE









To Everyone in the club - thanks for the nice support and help while im not here =P those of you who remind new members to post pictures and stuff. Thanks







we have become a fairly good club imo =P thx again !


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


Hehe, this reminds me of some aerodynamics testing I've tried in my Silverstone TJ09B/W.

Things I tried (the case MUST be closed, and you must have a window for these ideas to work; either that, or you must have x-ray vision LOL):

Incense smoke through intakes (doesn't really work, though, if your fan is really powerful, as this disperses the smoke far too much for you to see the air flow pattern).

Strips of paper or light plastic (like from a shopping bag) taped at strategic places, which should show how the air is moving.

Remember, the case MUST be closed for this idea to work. An open-sided case doesn't work because the case is a closed system; the internal aerodynamics are completely different with the side panel off.

Hope this helps!

(By the way, I own a CM690 too. When I get pictures of that rig, I'll post them here.








)










guess my fans too powerful. XD incense smoke dont work.. i see it go in.. but thats the extent of it haha. dang. "Strategic places" @[email protected] lol any suggestions? haha.. man @[email protected] i broke the lit part of incense accidently and it fell on my shorts.. near "that" area.. quickly took a paper towel and picked it up.. theres a small hole in my shorts now @[email protected] dam that was a danger to the next generation @[email protected]


----------



## Triplesec

Is this more like it......

Attachment 69334


----------



## iandroo888

too plain n simple imo @[email protected]


----------



## Triplesec

LOL..... For the love of god man...LOL I dress it up, y'all say dress it down, I dress it down y'all say too plain...LOL!


----------



## iandroo888

now u have limits







create something in the middle hehe.. 1/2 n 1/2 maybe hehe


----------



## Triplesec

LOL.. OK Will do.


----------



## Darin

Good idea trip, not too simple though i think. it's the need to do things like extrude edges and add gradients that make it seem like it's missing something. The more detail you add the more the entire design has to be detailed in it's synthesis. The gradient lacks the resolution required, which gives the image a blocky look. I think the layout is solid, more than simplicity I think the fonts are lacking in style. Lay off the fill effects, find some more detailed fonts (they do the "style" work for you), and just use a solid color scheme. Maybe a black/white/silver to keep with the case colors. If you find the text blending, do like I said and add a border. You want to make sure you are using tt fonts, and that everything has the same feel as far as smoothing is concerned. So if you want to go for an oldschool pc text effect, make sure the entire design follows that theme, if you want something more smooth and rich, make sure you avoid any fonts with sharp edges.


----------



## ignite

Got this case a couple months back for $25 at Microcenter and I must say, it's a really great case! Only thing that really drives me crazy is my 120mm fan on the top keeps rattling the top vent. Time to go find some rubber spacers


----------



## Darin

So I busted out ol' mspaint just to give an idea of what I'm suggesting. It's not about pretty effects or wild colors, it's more about creating something fresh, something that either has symmetry or synthesis. Please forgive the crudeness, but considering there are about 5 functions in mspaint, I was kinda limited in what I could do.










Not a fan of the oval backdrop, but the lettering at least has some sort of coherence. Maybe I'll try to hunt down a copy of photoshop and try to get back into graphic work.

Edit: And I now notice that our forums are actually a really light blue, so yeah, either make the background transparent (not too hard) or match the color.


----------



## Darin

Second try










Edit: The edges of the text are rough, thanks to mspaint, but a semi decent SUPER simple logo.


----------



## kkbob33

works for me---maybe add some color around the edges in photoshop or something


----------



## iandroo888

oOo. now add osmething more


----------



## Darin

I NEED PHOTOSHOP. DO YOU REALIZE THE HANDCUFFS INVOLVED IN OPENING MSPAINT AND TRYING TO MAKE SOMETHING AESTHETICALLY PLEASING?!?!?! It's like trying to paint a car with a brush and a bucket of whitewash.


----------



## OpieWan81

Guess I'll throw mine in here... Water cooling will follow soon...


----------



## TLa

Where the hell can I subscribe to this thread? Shouldn't there be a link or a button to subscribe to thread without having to reply to a thread? I also have CM 690 but i don't want to be an undetermined 690 club member







. Will upload photo if I have some chance taking it.


----------



## lavieinjuste

Transparent so it adapts to any background.


----------



## kkbob33

thats better









@TLA

go to thread tools at the top of the thread. the option will be in there


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lavieinjuste* 


















Transparent so it adapts to any background.









that looks tight! Nice work!


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darin* 
Good idea trip, not too simple though i think. it's the need to do things like extrude edges and add gradients that make it seem like it's missing something. The more detail you add the more the entire design has to be detailed in it's synthesis. The gradient lacks the resolution required, which gives the image a blocky look. I think the layout is solid, more than simplicity I think the fonts are lacking in style. Lay off the fill effects, find some more detailed fonts (they do the "style" work for you), and just use a solid color scheme. Maybe a black/white/silver to keep with the case colors. If you find the text blending, do like I said and add a border. You want to make sure you are using tt fonts, and that everything has the same feel as far as smoothing is concerned. So if you want to go for an oldschool pc text effect, make sure the entire design follows that theme, if you want something more smooth and rich, make sure you avoid any fonts with sharp edges.


OK heres the deal. I am a 36 year old father of two and do not have the time to continue this crap...This is not a business this is a club for a PC case, If you wanted it to be professional you should have asked for it to be.
I just figured this would be a fun little distraction, I have put enough of my spare time into this. You take it from here.

P.S. I'm not mad, I'm just done.


----------



## immanuelx2

hey guys, quick question about the 690 regarding the 80mm fan slot on the rear panel..... Is it just me or can I not get the fan to line up with the square hole?

The fan only fits in the screw holes that are slightly higher than the actual fan hole.


----------



## Darin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triplesec* 
OK heres the deal. I am a 36 year old father of two and do not have the time to continue this crap...This is not a business this is a club for a PC case, If you wanted it to be professional you should have asked for it to be.
I just figured this would be a fun little distraction, I have put enough of my spare time into this. You take it from here.

P.S. I'm not mad, I'm just done.

sorry triplesec, just got caught up in the moment. Didn't mean to upset you. Thanks for everything and forget what I said, I was just getting a little too involved I suppose.


----------



## Darin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *immanuelx2* 
hey guys, quick question about the 690 regarding the 80mm fan slot on the rear panel..... Is it just me or can I not get the fan to line up with the square hole?

The fan only fits in the screw holes that are slightly higher than the actual fan hole.

it should slip right in, but it will need to be a slim 80mm, standards won't fit. Even so the standards fit in the design, they are just too thick to allow the rear panel to close.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TLa* 
Where the hell can I subscribe to this thread? Shouldn't there be a link or a button to subscribe to thread without having to reply to a thread? I also have CM 690 but i don't want to be an undetermined 690 club member







. Will upload photo if I have some chance taking it.

uh *shrugs* LOL XD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lavieinjuste* 


















Transparent so it adapts to any background.









nice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
thats better









@TLA

go to thread tools at the top of the thread. the option will be in there

thx help info rofl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triplesec* 
OK heres the deal. I am a 36 year old father of two and do not have the time to continue this crap...This is not a business this is a club for a PC case, If you wanted it to be professional you should have asked for it to be.
I just figured this would be a fun little distraction, I have put enough of my spare time into this. You take it from here.

P.S. I'm not mad, I'm just done.

oh *****! hey triplesec. this is a friendly community! u can always stop putting in extra work for the club/site! im already greatful for contributing so much







everyone's life is different. in your case, your a father of two and also have a job and family to take care of. its already great u can even spend time to even do this kind of stuff with your computer! if you really decide to stop help making the banner, fine with me! if you decide to not come back to this thread or ocn.. fine with me also! lol! you are always welcome back tho =P

Quote:


Originally Posted by *immanuelx2* 
hey guys, quick question about the 690 regarding the 80mm fan slot on the rear panel..... Is it just me or can I not get the fan to line up with the square hole?

The fan only fits in the screw holes that are slightly higher than the actual fan hole.

i dont understand why some of you guys cant fit 80mm fans back there.. ive tried every 80mm and they fit perfectly (of course i cant close the rear panel) but it fits in that spot! lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darin* 
sorry triplesec, just got caught up in the moment. Didn't mean to upset you. Thanks for everything and forget what I said, I was just getting a little too involved I suppose.

*kick* ALL YOUR FAULT *kick kick* lol jk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darin* 
it should slip right in, but it will need to be a slim 80mm, standards won't fit. Even so the standards fit in the design, they are just too thick to allow the rear panel to close.

yah what i said! LOL


----------



## Darin

that's it I'm gonna find a copy of photoshop.


----------



## DavidNJ

Here they are:







\\


----------



## iandroo888

lol... why does that case look unmodded to me lol.. please prove me wrong haha


----------



## an51r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triplesec* 
It should work. Rated for 70lbs.(large)

OK on a side note here's another one fellas.....
Attachment 69322

I really like that logo, it def seems like you put alot of work into it. I had that case for a while but no longer. I would use that design you did as wallpaper if I still used the case, N1.


----------



## Darin

I'm gonna be trying out some crazy textured painting on my case over the next few days. Wish me luck, this is most likely going to turn out an absolute disaster.


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


I really like that logo, it def seems like you put alot of work into it. I had that case for a while but no longer. I would use that design you did as wallpaper if I still used the case, N1.


 Thanks, I am using it as a wallpaper...lol.

@ iandroo888, I never said I was mad. As a matter of fact in the same post I said I was not mad just done, Done working in PS. Not done with the club ya loon...LOL!

@ Darin, NP bro. You just made me realize why I stopped making sig's years ago.....LOL! It's all good bro. Now lets party!!!

ME--->







<---Darin .....LOL!


----------



## smb_

Yippe, first post!

I was gonna _wait_ and post up so I could join the modded group (case came apart today ...going black on the interior, going to paint the two chrome strips on the front either translucent green or red, and change out the LED's to match). Hopefully the black interior will hide the wires a little better, and I'll need some back SATA cables too.
But for now the unmodded group is fine









This is a few days after I first got it setup ...a little HDR just cause I was bored. 









-Justin


----------



## DavidNJ

well, it is if you consider the radiator hanging off its ass and the 5 140mm fans unmodded.

the 690 is a good looking case out of the box...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


Thanks, I am using it as a wallpaper...lol.

@ iandroo888, I never said I was mad. As a matter of fact in the same post I said I was not mad just done, Done working in PS. Not done with the club ya loon...LOL!

@ Darin, NP bro. You just made me realize why I stopped making sig's years ago.....LOL! It's all good bro. Now lets party!!!

ME--->







<---Darin .....LOL!


gomenasai!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smb_*


Yippe, first post!

I was gonna _wait_ and post up so I could join the modded group (case came apart today ...going black on the interior, going to paint the two chrome strips on the front either translucent green or red, and change out the LED's to match). Hopefully the black interior will hide the wires a little better, and I'll need some back SATA cables too.
But for now the unmodded group is fine









This is a few days after I first got it setup ...a little HDR just cause I was bored. 









-Justin


sweet! a8n32-sli board ftw! o btw. hope you can go to "User CP" and fill in your system spec's. would be nice for everyone to know what your computer is packin'









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DavidNJ*


well, it is if you consider the radiator hanging off its ass and the 5 140mm fans unmodded.

the 690 is a good looking case out of the box...


haha =D speaking of which...

I have recieved an idea from a fellow club member. the idea was to create a new 4th group in the club. The 3XTR3M3 Modded! to seperate those who have done more than just cut the fan grill and honey comb stuff out.. like W/C system, paint, window... etc. etc.. what you guys think?


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*









guess my fans too powerful. XD incense smoke dont work.. i see it go in.. but thats the extent of it haha. dang. "Strategic places" @[email protected] lol any suggestions? haha.. man @[email protected] i broke the lit part of incense accidently and it fell on my shorts.. near "that" area.. quickly took a paper towel and picked it up.. theres a small hole in my shorts now @[email protected] dam that was a danger to the next generation @[email protected]












You crack me up, iandroo!

As far as "strategic places," I mean putting some paper or light plastic strips near the fan (preferably just outside the fans' circumference, i.e., on the fans' housing). Just be careful that whatever you use as aerodynamic visual aids don't actually make contact with the fan blades and get tangled up.

Make these strips of paper/plastic just long enough (2 1/2" is good), but the key thing is that they're light enough to catch the air. The idea is to see how these strips move while in the air stream.

Last thing: Don't do this with the top-mounted fans if these are set to exhaust.


----------



## ymuas82

seems like i'm the only one on here with Photoshop. so i thought i would throw my 2 cents in... enjoi.

i lost the usb cord for my camera... so until i go out and buy a new one or find it... the pictures of my system are gonna be a while... enjoi the banners tho.


----------



## Triplesec

"gomenasai!"...................Ummmmm Wha?!?.....lol

@ ymuas82 Just load the jpeg from your PC.....And I have PS.


----------



## iandroo888

whoa ymusa82







i have photoshop. just dont have the time this weekend and next week to do it. and lost my PS skills over the years ahah


----------



## ymuas82

haha... the photoshop thing was meant as a joke... cause all the other banners or logos looks like they where made from MS Paint... haha... i'm sure there's plenty of members with photoshop...


----------



## Darin

one of my old laptops has photoshop on it so gimme a day or two and I'll come up with an actual logo.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smb_* 
Yippe, first post!

I was gonna _wait_ and post up so I could join the modded group (case came apart today ...going black on the interior, going to paint the two chrome strips on the front either translucent green or red, and change out the LED's to match). Hopefully the black interior will hide the wires a little better, and I'll need some back SATA cables too.
But for now the unmodded group is fine









This is a few days after I first got it setup ...a little HDR just cause I was bored.

-Justin

Welcome to OCN & the CM690 club!!


----------



## Darin

First try, still getting used to photoshop, still not as sharp as I'd like it to be.


----------



## DavidNJ

The 3D effects are in layer blending....


----------



## Darin

not sure what you mean there...


----------



## iandroo888

im just runnin them thru.. see what looks better haha


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Where can I get one of these cheap? I saw them for under $40 around the holidays after MIR: anything like that now?

I built a system on one of these cases and I love it! I need another for a new build.

Let me know of good deals! I'm certainly in no rush, so definitely REP+ if someone wants to PM me if they see a good deal in a couple months.

Here's a pic of my holidays build for my in-laws: LINK

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iandroo888

i havent seen any 690's on sale lately.. they been at like 60-80 dollars or so..


----------



## ymuas82

i bought it from a co-worker tho... haha... so i guess i got lucky. brand new and sealed for 40 bucks and this was a while back too. but eWIZ.com has on for about 62.00 bucks... without shipping... it'll probably be better to just walk into the store and buy one.


----------



## iandroo888

i bought mine at 30 after MIR with free card reader ($10 value!) lol so it was like 20 bux cuz i needed to buy that reader anyway haha


----------



## mtbiker033

My blue LED yate loons come in today! 2 on the front, 2 for the top my puter room will be blue tonight! A bit higher air-flow too than my current fans. Pics tonight/tomorrow


----------



## iandroo888

hmm i need to buy like 2 fan controllers.. replace all my 690 fans with high speed (set at low) yate loons. then replace my noisey comp's with the slow/med yate loons coming out of my 690 haha


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


hmm i need to buy like 2 fan controllers.. replace all my 690 fans with high speed (set at low) yate loons. then replace my noisey comp's with the slow/med yate loons coming out of my 690 haha


I got my loons from www.fronzencpu.com for $6.99 ea.


----------



## iandroo888

***? jab-tech ftw! 3.50 each ! wah









but what sucks is even at 3.50 each.. or things being so cheap. i still end up spending too much







lol

wish tehre was a store here that sold this stuff


----------



## mtbiker033

Here we go, yate loons installed. Looks great and a little better flow!


----------



## smokinbonz

Nice !! I like The way the top front fan went in . Im guessing you used the old knock outs, good idea.

I waiting on 4 new new fans hopefully this week i also got a sunbeam rheobus controller. i believe its 20 watts per channel and 4 channels , so for iandroo maybe something like that would work you could run 2 maybe 3 per channel depending on what fans you are using. Alot of people seem to like it, i dont plan on putting it in a drive bay probably external under the desk.


----------



## iandroo888

would be nice. how do u connect more than 1 fan to each controller?

i would most likely be using yate loons. so the connector is a 3-pin fan and a female molex (i think)


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darin*











First try, still getting used to photoshop, still not as sharp as I'd like it to be.


Hmm... I would LOVE to have a sticker to slap on my case! Great idea bud, needs a little work though, but this could be cooL!


----------



## TLa

Has anyone done the mod to ASUS LCD Poster which can be integrated into the CM-690 case? I just hate the LCD Poster tangling when I move my PC around. I am thinking of doing this.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TLa*


Has anyone done the mod to ASUS LCD Poster which can be integrated into the CM-690 case? I just hate the LCD Poster tangling when I move my PC around. I am thinking of doing this.


Link? I'd love to check this out...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Hmm... I would LOVE to have a sticker to slap on my case! Great idea bud, needs a little work though, but this could be cooL!


oh man. now im missing two thigns for my case







OCN applique and now this


----------



## DigMe

I'd really like to see some shots of the other side of the case with the panel removed for those of you who have really neat cable management. I'm into the neat look moreso than the flashy look and I'd like to see what some of you are doing back there. I know that's not all that exciting but I am interested.









brad


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigMe* 
I'd really like to see some shots of the other side of the case with the panel removed for those of you who have really neat cable management. I'm into the neat look moreso than the flashy look and I'd like to see what some of you are doing back there. I know that's not all that exciting but I am interested.









brad

LOL!! You don't really wanna see my red duct tape....do ya?


----------



## DigMe

Yes, I do! I get the feeling that a lot of people don't want to show the back for that reason - the back looks nasty because it's not the part you'll be displaying anyway nor does it need to look pretty for any practical reason. However, that's where the real practical stuff is occurring. I need useful, not pretty.

brad


----------



## iandroo888

ive shown the back of mine a few times in a few different threads for the sake of some people wanting to see the back (even tho some people thread smash about people who do post those pictures saying they are useless and no one wants to see it)..

but chances are, u arent talking about me so me shush now









not sure if i posted this in this thread. a little update i guess.










this psu horrible for management







atx connector cable was so big @[email protected]


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
ive shown the back of mine a few times in a few different threads for the sake of some people wanting to see the back (even tho some people thread smash about people who do post those pictures saying they are useless and no one wants to see it)..

but chances are, u arent talking about me so me shush now









not sure if i posted this in this thread. a little update i guess.










this psu horrible for management







atx connector cable was so big @[email protected]


that looks really nice!!!


----------



## ymuas82

here's a few pictures of my 690. pictures didnt come out as clear as i would like but it gives you an idea.

Black inside and out. painted with Krylon exterior anti rust paint.
window cut into the side panel.
120mm front and back and 2 80mm(for now) up top.
2 blue cathodes top and bottom.

future updates....
replace the mesh panel up top, remove usb, e-sata and audio to up front?
replace power button?
paint the chrome molding blue?
140mm for up top and bottom?
fan controller?
liquid cooling?
blu-ray player?
9800GX2 or another 8800GT for SLi?
who knows...
working for a computer retail store is a plus!

yea i know they're white zip ties... i just bought black one's this weekend... gonna clean her up on more time.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Any word on the new logo?


----------



## ymuas82

here's just another badge i was bored at work today...


----------



## mtbiker033

I am loving the CM690! The blue yate loons really set it off and my air-flow is amazing! With my ambient room temp of 22C, while playing COD4 for 3 hours, my CPU temps were ~31-33C at load!!


----------



## Skeletor

I'll be ordering me up one of these bad boys when I find a good deal







79.99 on the Egg right now is a bit steep.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I am loving the CM690! The blue yate loons really set it off and my air-flow is amazing! With my ambient room temp of 22C, while playing COD4 for 3 hours, my CPU temps were ~31-33C at load!!


grats!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skeletor*


I'll be ordering me up one of these bad boys when I find a good deal







79.99 on the Egg right now is a bit steep.


yeah just wait a bit. they bound to go down sometime. LOL. maybe a july 4th sale.. or black friday haha


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skeletor* 
I'll be ordering me up one of these bad boys when I find a good deal







79.99 on the Egg right now is a bit steep.

check microcenter

www.microcenter.com


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skeletor*


I'll be ordering me up one of these bad boys when I find a good deal







79.99 on the Egg right now is a bit steep.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


check microcenter

www.microcenter.com


They're going for $99.99! I bought mine for $40!!







I wanted another one...


----------



## iandroo888

yeah im hoping for another one for my fx-60 rig but havent seen any good deals lately


----------



## dranom

hopefully by summertime prices will go down


----------



## mtbiker033

yeah I paid $79.99 for mine, my big tax return bonus! heh


----------



## .Style

I paid 55 Quid for mine.Thats about 110 Bucks...


----------



## DigMe

Mine was $40 shipped once I got the rebate check.

brad


----------



## jaclipse

Unmodded, but happy owner.


----------



## TLa

I bought this case around Christmas for about 74 bucks. Today CoolMaster gives me $30 rebate. Happy me as well. Anyone has new 9800GTX in this case? Does it fit? I am thinking of acquiring this new video card.


----------



## Iconoclast

lol better late than never, I guess.
I don't understand why it takes so long for the MIRs.


----------



## wolfy87

Just a question for all proud CM 690 owners,
I think this case is awesome, and when i saw it first, i couldn`t believe something like that exists, especially at that value...








So i`ve been reading many reviews, and I`m interested in build quality, is it strong?
And also does the front mesh tend to acumulate lot of dust that is hard to remove from all those holes (after 4-6 months)?


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfy87* 
Just a question for all proud CM 690 owners,
I think this case is awesome, and when i saw it first, i couldn`t believe something like that exists, especially at that value...








So i`ve been reading many reviews, and I`m interested in build quality, is it strong?
And also does the front mesh tend to acumulate lot of dust that is hard to remove from all those holes (after 4-6 months)?

Haha I know man, love at first sight.

The dust does accumulate, especially with high cfm fans, but it's easy to clean out with a can of compressed air.

The build quality is high, but my only complaint would be the side case panels. They feel a bit flimsy and can be a pain in the ass to get on sometimes. A minor qualm.


----------



## iandroo888

i move my case a lot.. VERY sturdy.. pretty heavy too.. i love it. my panel only a butt to get off cuz i painted it. lol. it was easy when stock haha


----------



## .Style

Yeh i love the Sturdyness and strenght and quality of the build on this case..It is sooo good for a case that is pretty cheap...I had a xclio before and it was soo flimsy compared to the cm-690...


----------



## Darin

the chassis itself it super sturdy. The plastic molding is so so. The side panels are pretty weak, but then again you can only expect so much for such a low price. They have to make money somehow, and I have a feeling it's in lower grade steel and specially trained monkey assemblers who work for bananas. Only way i can imagine they could turn a profit. For a bargain performance case, there is nothing better out there, period.


----------



## mtbiker033

finishing touch!! replaced the stock black coolermaster fans on my side panel with the antec's I replaced with my loons!


----------



## BLADEY

I'm In


----------



## marsey99

ran orthos for about 45mins before with passive cooling on my cpu,










not too bad fo a fanless cpu cooler, will you flame me for saying my cm690 blows lol


----------



## Tufelhunden

I'm in Ill post pictures later if any one wants to see a stock case.









Has anyone tried to fit the Ultra or other such large heat sink in this case, looking at the XIGMATEK HDT-S1283, which is a little smaller than an Ultra. My QX6700 is roasting in there at only 3.1Ghz. Thanks in advance for replies.

BTW I tried a search and basically got every thread back.


----------



## iandroo888

what makes me wonder is why does core-temp show it being 3600MHz @ 450 x 8 and cpu-z saying 3200MHz @ 400 x 8... Lol..


----------



## FerdinandII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I'm in Ill post pictures later if any one wants to see a stock case.









Has anyone tried to fit the Ultra or other such large heat sink in this case, looking at the XIGMATEK HDT-S1283, which is a little smaller than an Ultra. My QX6700 is roasting in there at only 3.1Ghz. Thanks in advance for replies.

BTW I tried a search and basically got every thread back.










No problem fitting most HSF units with a 120mm fan. I have the Coolermaster 212 in mine. Contrary to most, I like the fact that this cooler has a bracket on the backside of the MB. I really don't trust those push-pin things.

BTW, I have the XIGMATEK HDT-983 in another build and it is nice. The direct-touch heatpipes work very well.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

O, here's proof of my now modded CM690!!


----------



## iandroo888

holy bengal lol @[email protected]


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FerdinandII* 
No problem fitting most HSF units with a 120mm fan. I have the Coolermaster 212 in mine. Contrary to most, I like the fact that this cooler has a bracket on the backside of the MB. I really don't trust those push-pin things.

BTW, I have the XIGMATEK HDT-983 in another build and it is nice. The direct-touch heatpipes work very well.

Thanks FerdinandII. That's what I was hoping to hear. I have read you can place a Tru bracket on the backside of the Xigametec to brace it better if you so desire. I'm choosing it as it's less expensive than the Tru and supposedly cools the same if not better.


----------



## Nivekz

unmodded
proud owner of the 690 though


----------



## lavieinjuste

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


O, here's proof of my now modded CM690!!



















They're GRRRRRRRRRRREAT!


----------



## iandroo888

i updated the list. i hope i got everyone. i went back a few pages and went thru the posts. hope there wasnt any before that i missed @[email protected] please check! thanks


----------



## kanman

so i'm getting a wc system, how hard is it to get a 240rad on the roof? (under it not over it)


----------



## marsey99

@kanman
seen it done but you need 25mm (depth) fans to fit under the top, not sure about mounting the rad but im sure its easy with a dremal and a drill


----------



## evoman898

How much room is there is in the CM 690 compared to similar cases of it size? Im thinking of investing in one in the summer when i get more money.


----------



## DorsalFin89

Ok this isn't my system it's my bros but I built it for him, it's decent 5000+ BE at 3.2Ghz (multiplier change







)asus m3a 770, OCZ Platinum 2GB ddr2 800, palit 8800gt 512mb w/ duo-orb, 320 gb hard drive, muskin 550 modular, has a infinity stuffed in there like 2 cm clearance from the side of the case lol, and did the front 3 bays 120mm trick for a total of 6 120mm case fans. And i'm extremly tempted to buy one to do a window mod on


----------



## DigMe

There's plenty of room. The PSU on the bottom allows for more room up top but it does create the need for longer PSU cables. My TT Toughpower 8pin power is not long enough to run behind the mobo tray.

brad


----------



## DigMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfy87*


So i`ve been reading many reviews, and I`m interested in build quality, is it strong?


Depends on how much you paid for it. Mine was $40 after I got my rebate check. The build quality is very good for $40. I think now they are selling for around $80. I'd say the build quality is on par with $80.

As has been said - the side panels are flimsy. When I got my first one from ZZF the cardboard box had been dented outside from a drop. Inside the flimsy side panels reflected that and they were bent to the point that the bottom thumbscrew would not go in. I traded it for another one. Lots of plastic and thin metal on this case. I'm certainly happy with it for $40 but no, I would say that compared to other cases the build quality is not that good. Nowhere close to Antec 180 or Coolermaster Cosmos. Then again, those are VERY expensive cases compared to this one. It's all relative.

brad


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Would it be possible for me to get that logo in a larger res please?


----------



## Triplesec

Well guys I made a change to my rig...... Now for Ver. 2.0 The nVIDIA Tribute:

Attachment 70153

Attachment 70154

Attachment 70155

Attachment 70156

Attachment 70157

Still waiting for my Green sleeving kit 2 more fans and Green cold cathodes. will get pics when it all arrives.


----------



## kkbob33

hey now! i just realised im not listed in the list under modded


----------



## markatto

Just picked mine up









Still waiting on some parts though, pics when i'm done!
evga780i
512gts SLi
q6600


----------



## ymuas82

sweet job on the paint triplesec. i was thinking about nvidia green on my rig too. but i think i'll just keep it black and simple...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triplesec* 
Well guys I made a change to my rig...... Now for Ver. 2.0 The nVIDIA Tribute:

Attachment 70153

Attachment 70154

Attachment 70155

Attachment 70156

Attachment 70157

Still waiting for my Green sleeving kit 2 more fans and Green cold cathodes. will get pics when it all arrives.

Looks great man!!! Nice job!!


----------



## Dismounted

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...quad-pics.html

Add me to the club







.


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


Looks great man!!! Nice job!!










Thanks!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


hey now! i just realised im not listed in the list under modded










uhh ok im sure i added u somewhere. but i dont see u anywhere @[email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dismounted*


http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...quad-pics.html

Add me to the club







.


added!

@ triplesec - sweet job !


----------



## Vlasov_581

hey I got one too.......


----------



## ymuas82

i've had a few people email me about the 690 banner or logo. i guess i can make a wallpaper. i've been kinda busy these past few days. but as soon as i can i'll make on up or something. maybe 1600x1000?? or something in that resolution. thanks for the replies.


----------



## iandroo888

added vlasov_581. welcome to club


----------



## ymuas82

aight folks... enjoi. you can resize it to your monitor. it looks pretty nice on a 22 inch.


----------



## iandroo888

looks pretty nice on my 24". good job!

how did u do that "Attached thumbnail" thing. i want to put that onto first post.


----------



## ymuas82

dont use the quick reply post. click on the advance, when it takes you to the next page scroll down to where it says "Addition Options" and then attach your files.


----------



## mtbiker033

Nice job on the wallpaper!!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Great job on the wallpaper, Rep point for you!


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triplesec* 
Well guys I made a change to my rig...... Now for Ver. 2.0 The nVIDIA Tribute:

Attachment 70154

I like that you removed the black mesh and painted under it. looks awesome. great color too. since ive seen this idea I will use the same method when i paint my own cm690.


----------



## ymuas82

thanks for the positive feed folks...


----------



## mtbiker033

i have that wallpaper on my desktop looks nice, I was looking for a blue theme to go with my blue lit case!


----------



## ymuas82

hey i just sli'd my system so badge me please! thanks in advance


----------



## GoOffroad

Pics of my modded CM690. I bought a P182B so I need to get rid of the CM690. Get me to 35+ rep so I can sell it,









Did a decent job modding it. I cut off the back panel lip to give more room for wires and taped off the sharp edge. Did not have a decent dremel so it didn't work too well. Took out the hardrive cage because I got scythes hard drive holder that fits into the 5.25 bay. More air comes in from the front.

Yes Newegg failed in packaging the window and the corner was damaged. Turns out they did that to everybody. Still fits fine but they won't cover it.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Just installed the Xigmatek HDT-S1283. It does fit our case but I had to remove the top side intake fan to do it, probably about 1/2 an inch to spare.

Overall fairly happy with the cooler, temps have dropped 2 degrees at idle, 42C now and 4C degrees at full use 68C. I think with a little creative air management I can get that down even more. May lap the CPU as well as the top is concave, can see it from the AS5 sits when I pull the fan off.

Just though I would post in case someone else was interested.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoOffroad* 









one fan is facing wrong way or seems odd.
orange fan is blowing exaust and black in blowing intake. maybe make them both blowing exaust.


----------



## ymuas82

rearranged some of my fans around. black zip tiddy all my wires. got 2x120mm up top now. with fan controllers so they arent whistling or vrooming like a vacuum. those are just 2 80mm that i zip tied to the video cards just to give them extra cooling. i didnt realize how hot SLi setups were gonna get. good thing i put a big ol' plexi-glass window where there used to be to awsome vents.

~yay for me on that one.... T____T

i've got plenty of drive bays left. thinking bout putting in a liquid cooling setup... anyone got any ideas on what's good and where i should head with this? buy a kit or piece by piece?


----------



## iandroo888

looks good guys! great to hear ur considering w/c ymusa82. would be a fun project.

petrastechshop and jab-tech would be a good start... petras has a lot of W/C'ing stuff


----------



## samuraiweasel

unmodded and a bit dusty


----------



## GoOffroad

little dusty that thing looks like it can't even get any air.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samuraiweasel* 
unmodded and a bit dusty

need some cable management too, the CM690 is great for cables, clean that thing up!


----------



## kanman

k so I need inspiration on how to put in a WC system, got one coming, (not soon :\\, relatives from the U.S), I'll have a 240 rad, cpu block, pump and a ST res, here are the ideas so far:

1)Mount rad on ceiling, and put in two yate loons under the mesh (it's a strech but it's been done before), pump in the HD cage (only have 1 HD), res to go near the GFX card, (where the pipe outlets are) so it can be seen from the window...

2) get a rack and fit the rad on the back side of the case, and the rest would be the same as (1).

3)your idea? cause I'm having a little creativity issue right now...

this is the Case as it is now: http://www.overclock.net/3418540-post122.html


----------



## durch

I just bought one for a friend's rig, and the screw holes in the motherboard tray were not fully tapped! I got the casters in enough to call it secure, but because I could not screw them in all the way, the motherboard is raised slightly higher than it should be, so the input/output plate doesn't fit









Overall I love the case, but this con is a fairly serious one. Anyone else get shafted like this?


----------



## Triplesec

Nope.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Nope..
My case went together with no issues.
My only complaint really about the case is the way the front panel comes off. After just a couple of removals, my front doesn't "snap" all the way back in place..


----------



## airbozo

Another 690 owner. Currently Stock, will be painting the interior in the near future and eventually adding WC parts. No plan to physically mod the case unless I have to...

First pic is before cable cleanup, second is after.


----------



## iandroo888

i never had problems with the front panel. mine has gone on and off probably a hundred times by now and it still fits very tightly.

will add ya to roster airbozo! welcome to club! have fun with the case







looking forward to your progress if you decide to mod or do a w/c system!


----------



## breakfromyou

wow, iandroo888, that CM690 looks SICK.

I have 2 CM690's









One has a clear side panel...the one made by Cooler Master :O I'll post with pictures one day.


----------



## iandroo888

thanks for the comment







glad you like it =D

will add u to undetermined for the meantime b4 u add pictures


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


They're going for $99.99! I bought mine for $40!!







I wanted another one...


Talk about overpricing!!!!! http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0278910


----------



## iandroo888

wow!


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlyFox* 
Talk about overpricing!!!!! http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0278910

I actually talked to the local Micro Center store manager about their pricing on this case. I showed him the (old) Fry's ad where they had it on sale for $59. Maybe they will drop the price sometime soon or never sell them.

I actually paid $99 for mine as well before they went on sale. Tried to get the price dropped, but I bought it way before the sale so no go.


----------



## iandroo888

ow. i bought mine around black friday. actually thanksgiving day. lol $30 after MIR + $10 value card reader. was a great deal. wish i got another one lol


----------



## Triplesec

Paid $35.00 ($65 -$30 MIR) at the EGG.


----------



## wierdo124

I'll join..post pics another time. Got it at ZipZoomFly though.


----------



## iandroo888

undetermined you go


----------



## kkbob33

hey iandroo- how come my names not on the starting page?


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlyFox* 
Talk about overpricing!!!!! http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0278910

Guys, if you paid attention it comes with a power supply.

Cooler Master's 550 Watt Real Power Pro Power Supply


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
hey iandroo- how come my names not on the starting page?

the front page hates you. i added you twice already >=[ lol or at least tried to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Guys, if you paid attention it comes with a power supply.

Cooler Master's 550 Watt Real Power Pro Power Supply

o. thx for clarification =D still kinda expensive. i got that psu FAR. lol


----------



## donnybrook

so like... i really like (not to bite his style or anything) dranom's case, white with the nice big window and the scythe kama on the top of the bays, fancontroller in the middle. question, how does the fan controller work? all the fans plug into it or what? my other question, before i start collecting for this mod, i plan on doing a good glossy paint job (the ones that take a couple weeks) and i dont have another case, is there a cheaper alternative? or should i jsut buy a cheap-o case, bare in mind i have that gemin2 CPU cooler with 2 big ol' fans on it, as well as my 9600.

what are those like.. no walled frame lookin things ive seen people have instead of cases? are they cheap?


----------



## iandroo888

fan controllers usually ahve 4 - 6 3-pin connectors for u to plug each fan into. ive heard the sunbeam tech rhoebus can have a few fans chained on each connector but i dont know how u chain them.

u can always run ur rig naked on the desk. just becareful lol. ive done it before.

kkkbob33 - can u reup ur pictures? or unless u can find the post u did in the past with the pictures. will try adding u again


----------



## Vlasov_581

i friggin love this case


----------



## donnybrook

Lol! i couldnt even imagine leaving mine just out on the desk... im a bit of a stoner and i can honestly say that i would destroy it somehow lol... there must be a more "friendly" solution! and vlasov, i know the feeling. this thing rocks, even with the closed side panel, its pretty as hell, and i get such good airflow with all these fans, 7 on mine, not super quiet, but then again, i play COD on the speakers full blast all the time, so a little humming when im hanging out on the forums aint gonna hurt nothin'


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donnybrook* 
so like... i really like (not to bite his style or anything) dranom's case, white with the nice big window and the scythe kama on the top of the bays, fancontroller in the middle. question, how does the fan controller work? all the fans plug into it or what? my other question, before i start collecting for this mod, i plan on doing a good glossy paint job (the ones that take a couple weeks) and i dont have another case, is there a cheaper alternative? or should i jsut buy a cheap-o case, bare in mind i have that gemin2 CPU cooler with 2 big ol' fans on it, as well as my 9600.

what are those like.. no walled frame lookin things ive seen people have instead of cases? are they cheap?

glad you like my case.








nyways to answer you questions
you just plug the 3-pin plug on the back of the controller and you can turn down the speed or crank it all the way up. you can also plug in 2 fans per slot depending on how power hungry your fans are. you just need a splitter. With mine i can plug in 2 120mm yate loons in one slot.

heres a pic for yah









in regards to the open case those are called tech stations

http://www.highspeedpc.com/


----------



## kkbob33

well here they are again







now i have some water cooling(i know its koolance but i got it for free) and sli 9600gt


----------



## DigMe

I have one but I haven't posted any pics yet because it's a work in progress...haven't done all the cable management because I'm planning on adding 3 to 4 more fans next month.

brad


----------



## iandroo888

@ dranom - thx for clarification. thought it was using a splitter. can u look up for me how much power zalman zm-mfc1 puts on each fan channel? would it be able to support 2 fans? maybe more? all yate loons (does it matter speed? if so.. all high =P)

@kkkbob33 - will update later. gotta head to school like RIGHT NOW @[email protected]!!!

@DigMe - we would like some progress pictures =P it doesnt have to be done. we'd like to see how its changing too =D


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
well here they are again







now i have some water cooling(i know its koolance but i got it for free) and sli 9600gt















very nice!! how are the SLI 9600's doing? I have been seriously tempted to buy 2 of them and join the SLI madness!


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


@ dranom - thx for clarification. thought it was using a splitter. can u look up for me how much power zalman zm-mfc1 puts on each fan channel? would it be able to support 2 fans? maybe more? all yate loons (does it matter speed? if so.. all high =P)


here you go:

4 CH - Adjustable channels by volume knob

1. Maximum Power : 7.0W per channel
2. Maximum Adjustable Range: +6.5Vmax (=Vfan(max) - Vfan(min))
3. Maximum Voltage Drop : +2.0Vmax (= Vpin(max) - Vfan(max))
4. Extension cable length (4pcs): 400mm

2 CH - Adjustable Ports by select switch

1. Maximum Power : Unlimited, while used power supply capacity (limited only by PSU)
2. Adjustable Range : Max voltage output or Min voltage output. (actually it is 0V, 12V and 5V)

i used 2 fans in each before and i have no problems w/ it. Are you gonna put 2 fans in each? 2 fans each is max. IMO
Also i think you can put 3 fans or more on the 2 switches coz it can crank out more power 5v=low 12v=high


----------



## iandroo888

guess ill try out getting a 4 channel sunbeam rhoebus for my server and splitters for my zalman.

i only use one of the 2 +5/+12V switches for my panaflo on the bottom. no connector so that worked perfectly.

thx for the help dranom =P +reppy fo u


----------



## dranom

the sunbeam has crazy bright leds. just a heads up coz i have it before and it lit up my room. Thats why i sold it


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


very nice!! how are the SLI 9600's doing? I have been seriously tempted to buy 2 of them and join the SLI madness!


SLI 9600gt are better than the 8800gtx at 1440x900 but they seem not to do as well at 1680x1050. i just bought A bigger monitor yesterday(22") and the performance hit on crysis benchie was substantial compared to a bigger single card solution but hey, thats only crysis and every other game does very well on 1680x1050. SLI is also dissapointing running 2 monitors







but they are still a great buy at 300 bucks


----------



## DarkX9109

well i guess its time to join the group...i have a cooler master 690
if you need picture proof ill have to borrow my dads camera but i can do it


----------



## iandroo888

@ DarkX9109 - will add you to undetermined group for now. will switch to modded or unmodded when you post pictures! Oh! welcome to the club









btw - W00T! 77 pages







and... 72 members!









*edit*

cant add DarkX9109 and kkbob33's nvidia sli symbol. for some reason, i cant save my edits on first post.


----------



## chil3nito

i want this case so bad!!!!!
any place to get it for less than $100 shipped???


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chil3nito*


i want this case so bad!!!!!
any place to get it for less than $100 shipped???


Not sure, just watch Newegg for MIR's..


----------



## NickN

Hey, recently brought a CM 690, will mod it sometime soon, had it two months, no money to buy anything, but just need ideas, any ideas on PSU? Graphics Card? RAM? Cooling (Fans/Heatsink)? Thanks!


----------



## iandroo888

psu - ocz, corsair, and pc power & cooling is the best. 500 - 750w would be the general range

graphics cards - since you're using a xfire board, would suggest the HD3850 or HD3870. which one u should get i dont know. i dont use ATI lol

ram - ddr 800. pretty cheap. could get like 2x1gb for like 30 bux if u look around for some deals. ur boards supports up to ddr2 1066 so if u want to use ur board to max potential, u can look for some of those. would be more expensive. OCZ, G.Skill, TeamGroup, and Corsair are good companies.

cooling - depends on budget. if u have a budget, probably the arctic cooling freezer would be a good choice. if not, tuniq tower or true would do wonders.

fans... what i plan to do is silverstone fm121 on heatsink and yate loon high speed on the case (controlled by fan controller of course). intake on the front and exhaust on side, top and rear.


----------



## Sonic

Visiontek is said to be the best brand for ATI.


----------



## NickN

thanks mate, helped a lot, my board supports nvidia too? someone told me... not sure though, might get this psu, http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=684734, are there any out there for xfire/crossfire? im gonna go for high end ram 1066 aswell, pretty cheap i seen it for, could u tell me how i would get the top off of my case?


----------



## iandroo888

nice pick for psu. corsairs are great! lots of people on ocn use corsair.

the only "Crossfire edition" power supply i know is pc power & coolings 750w silencer crossfire edition which is basically just colored red. lol.

as long as it has a pci-e, it can use nvidia but u wont be able to use SLi on that board. only board i know of that can use both SLi and CrossFire is the skulltrail.

what you need to do is take off both side panels and front panel (dont really need to but o well.. do it anyway) there are... about 6-8 tabs that stick down into the case.. two on rear should be parallel to the rear panel. should be 2-3 tabs runnin along the side. pop two at a time and you should be able to take it off. be careful of the sata/firewire/usb cable. if u have it hooked up, its gonna be pullin on the port.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Hello all. I have this case coming in the mail to replace my seven year old Antec Performance Series! In my old case the fan arrangement was simple (and not so effective), two 80mm in the front, and two 80mm in rear, air flow front to back.

I've been planning the airflow in the CM690 - I will have 7 Antec TriCool fans an one 80mm (behind the motherboard). I'll have the front and rear fans blowing front to back, and I will have the central side fan blowing in and the two top fans blowing out. So what about the side fan that's directly opposite the CPU? Should that one be blowing in or out? And what about the 80mm fan behind the mobo tray? Blowing in?

I'm also curious in general about everyone else's fan setup in their 690.


----------



## NickN

Hey, thanks for the help. I'm also wondering which fans I should go for? And how would I go about changing the LEDs?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickN*


Hey, thanks for the help. I'm also wondering which fans I should go for? And how would I go about changing the LEDs?


Changing the LEDs? You mean the LEDs in the fan are burned out, or you want to change the LED fan to a non-LED?









As for which fans, I settled for the Antec TriCools, which at about $9 each were the least expensive variable fans that I would settle for. The Silverstone FM121s were my first choice, but they're $13 each. Gets expensive when you buy seven. So it depends on your budget. If your tower is in a room that is well air conditioned in the summer, you might be able to skimp and get some cheap non variable fans (Masscools or something), but if your in a space like mine, which gets really damned hot in the summer, then you may want some variable RPM fans.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


So what about the side fan that's directly opposite the CPU? Should that one be blowing in or out? And what about the 80mm fan behind the mobo tray? Blowing in?

I'm also curious in general about everyone else's fan setup in their 690.


Ive place my fans by seeing how others have theirs.
my own:
Intake= front, bottom, _left side panel_(no fan because my fan vibrates panel)
Exhaust= rear, top (heat rises)
right side panel: i do not know which direction it should be.

Even though my home has central air I install a room ac unit in the window to keep pc room comfortable but not frigid.


----------



## NickN

I live in UK and it's hardly hot here lol. I just want to change my blue ones, to red. Which of these Graphics Cards should I go for?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=713729

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=691920

or should I get a 9600?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=773922


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Hello all. I have this case coming in the mail to replace my seven year old Antec Performance Series! In my old case the fan arrangement was simple (and not so effective), two 80mm in the front, and two 80mm in rear, air flow front to back.

I've been planning the airflow in the CM690 - I will have 7 Antec TriCool fans an one 80mm (behind the motherboard). I'll have the front and rear fans blowing front to back, and I will have the central side fan blowing in and the two top fans blowing out. So what about the side fan that's directly opposite the CPU? Should that one be blowing in or out? And what about the 80mm fan behind the mobo tray? Blowing in?

I'm also curious in general about everyone else's fan setup in their 690.

Congrats!! and welcome to the club!!

For mine I have 2 yate loons (88cfm) in the top exhausting up, a silverstone FM121 (110cfm) as the rear case exhaust, put the blue coolermaster fan that was in front of the HD bay in the bottom of the case blowing up intake, put another yate loon in front of the HD bay intake, modded another yate loon in the optical drive intake, and in the side panel I have two antec 79cfm as intakes, one brings in cool air to the GPU, the other to the CPU cooler. It's a great set-up and my cpu stays nice and cool, overclocked to 3.0ghz, 1.31 vcore, idles at 28, load ~34-36 in COD4.
pics:
http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z36/murphIV/CM690/

oh and btw the 80mm fan for the right side behind the cpu needs to be 80mm X 15mm!! and it should be for exhaust.


----------



## donnybrook

ok, i dont understand the fan dynamics as well, i just thot "if it blows on it, it cools it off" i ahve intake on the left panal ( stock that came with ) on the bottom bracket, i have the top bracket open because of my 2 fans on my gemin2, i figured a fan blowing on 2 fans might be overkill... opinions? i have the rear as exaust, and top as an intake as well. i just checked with my hand and i dont think the front fan i sblowing at all >.< i hate having to take stuff apart to see >.< but suggestions? is my fan set up funky? what should i add, and where?


----------



## KarmaKiller

I have mine setup like this:

2x Top fans exhaust
2x Rear exhaust (one's modded to fit)
1x Bottom intake
1x Backside of Mobo exhaust
2x front intake (one's modded to fit)

You want equal if not more exhaust then intake. At least, I've always had better cooling that way.


----------



## iandroo888

hmm im thinkin of getting a semi thick black plexi and putting it as a "divider" between psu "Area" and the top 2/3 of case. what you guys think?


----------



## .Style

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NickN* 
I live in UK and it's hardly hot here lol. I just want to change my blue ones, to red. Which of these Graphics Cards should I go for?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=713729

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=691920

or should I get a 9600?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=773922

8800Gt is best out of them...And scan.co.uk are wonders to deal with...Got my PC from there


----------



## NickN

na, wouldnt it block some airflow?


----------



## iandroo888

what if i were to mount a fan on the plexi in the area where a fan would be at?

1. it would "cover" the ugly psu cables...
2. it would cover the ugly psu cables from the rest of the case.
3. maybe would look nice? LOL


----------



## KarmaKiller

I've thought about that also. My question comes in at, do you paint the plexi? If so, does normal paint work?
And I would only do it if you add a fan hole to it. The bottom fan would be blocked by it.


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
I've thought about that also. My question comes in at, do you paint the plexi? If so, does normal paint work?
And I would only do it if you add a fan hole to it. The bottom fan would be blocked by it.

if you paint the plexi it will probably chip coz it wont stick.
how about tinting the plexi? what color are you planning to paint it in?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
I've thought about that also. My question comes in at, do you paint the plexi? If so, does normal paint work?
And I would only do it if you add a fan hole to it. The bottom fan would be blocked by it.

yah i know. thats why im adding a fan on the plexi. and u dont paint plexi.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
if you paint the plexi it will probably chip coz it wont stick.
how about tinting the plexi? what color are you planning to paint it in?

not tint..

there are plexi that is colored already. tinting is just a thin colored film on top. i want to get a dark brown to black colored plexi. but not sure where to get it haha

*edit*

mcmaster.com

12" x 24"
$13.30 Each
Material
Acrylic
Acrylic Material
Cast Acrylic
Backing
Plain Back
Shape
Sheets, Bars, Strips, and Cubes
Sheets, Bars, Strips, and Cubes Type
Rectangular Sheet
Sheet Style
Standard
Thickness
.236"
Thickness Tolerance
+.020" to -.040"
Length
24"
Length Tolerance
Â±.125"
Width
12"
Width Tolerance
Â±.125"
Opaque
Black
Operating Temperature Range
-40Â° to +170Â° F
Softening Point
175Â° F
Performance Characteristic
Weather Resistant
Tensile Strength
10,800 psi
Impact Strength
0.414 ft.-lbs./in.
Tolerance
Standard
Hardness
Rockwell M: 103
Specifications Met
Not Rated


----------



## KarmaKiller

I'm not sure if I'm gonna do it. It's a thought I've had, and apparently I'm not the only one.








And I never even thought about tint. That would work. And I know a couple of guys up at the auto sound store, so I could probably get some scraps big enough to do a false bottom.









+Rep for the good idea!


----------



## iandroo888

aww u guys suck with the hookups =P at first, i wanted to do a aluminum sheet painted black but i dont have anything that can cut metal and id ont know where to get those sheets. so idea went out the window.. i saw a piece of clear arcrylic i had extra when i did my side window and i was like.. hmm... wonder if using an arcrylic panel would be good.. if its thick enough, it wont sag/bent. HMMMMM lol


----------



## NickN

Hey, would i need to cut a hole in the bottom if I get a PSU? This one in fact, http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=446787. Hence that in this pic it's upside down.


----------



## iandroo888

no. one of the things i love about this case is that the psu area has a vent on the bottom. so it can just suck air from outside thru psu.. and back out without havent to vent into/from the case. if u were to put the psu with labels upright, fan will be on the bottom, cables will be closest to the mobo tray.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickN*


I live in UK and it's hardly hot here lol. I just want to change my blue ones, to red. Which of these Graphics Cards should I go for?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=713729

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=691920

or should I get a 9600?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=773922


If you can afford it, the 8800GTS just edges out the 8800GT, which just edges out the 9600GT. I would say the 8800 GT is the best compromise.


----------



## iandroo888

if i were to get a video card now (which i really want to).. i would get the EVGA 8800GTS 512MB KO. its like 220 on newegg. and as GoneTomorrow said, 8800GTS > 8800GT > 9600GT. for 220, its as good as it can get! besides, from one of my 939 skt club friends, they just got the 8800gts, plays crysis really well and hes overly addicted. haha







he got 11k on 3dmark06 too. on a 939skt. lol


----------



## chesterp

I hope we can post our case mod plans. I will walk you through what i'm planning on doing. These are plans for the summer so here we go. All fans will be aftermarket, low DB fans... i'll decide on what i want the day I purchase everything. This mod won't be proformed by me, a friend on here, yomomma9388 will be doing all the mods for me cause ima n00b xD.

Front:

Will be adding extra fan under optical drive.










Side Panel:

Side Panel will be cut out probably do some nice clear acrylic or dark acrylic havn't decided yet










Inside:

I will be doing a good job with cable management for my first build and this meens cable management slots for cables to route under the mobo tray. Also the case will be painted all black to make it look super s3xy... lolz. Yomomma will also be doing this cool thing with a cold cathode and putting it in an acrylic tube painted with UV reactive paint (something sick that Syrillian made up) to make my rig light up really nice.










Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## NickN

nice ideas, i want red fans throughout, any ideas how to change ones already on a fan? (that is not red)


----------



## iandroo888

better to just buy a new fan than change the ones on a fan. usually they are molded into the frame of the fan so u cant replace them.

dood that layout looks like my case >_> same window look. almost same front panel placement except i have dvd on bottom and zalman fan controller on top with 120mm fan in -between so its parallel with memory and cpu hsf and stuff =P


----------



## NickN

Name a gooooooood fan controller? How'd they work?








Whats the most you can connect?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickN*


Name a gooooooood fan controller? How'd they work?








Whats the most you can connect?


Six is the most I've seen a fan controller support.

I just ordered this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999171


----------



## iandroo888

the two fan controllers most liked is zalman and sunbeam. zalman has a 6 fan controller (6 knob) and a 6 fan controlller (4 knob 2 switch) and sunbeam's rhoebus. 4-6 fan controller all knobs.

the one gonetomorrow ordered looks nice with a brushed aluminum plate. good for cases like the rocketfish with the same brushed aluminum


----------



## NickN

does newegg ship to UK?
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=750145
what you think of this? 59db though... 190CFM


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NickN* 
does newegg ship to UK?
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=750145
what you think of this? 59db though... 190CFM

No Newegg only ships to US unfortunately.

Unless you want to be able to hear yourself think, I wouldn't order that fan. Your neighbor would think they live next to an airport.


----------



## NickN

xD
I've not a clue on what to order... i seen some yate loons on a UK site, but what do you reckon?


----------



## iandroo888

yate loons are good. very cheap too. scythe are good but a bit pricey


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NickN* 
does newegg ship to UK?
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Produ...oductID=750145
what you think of this? 59db though... 190CFM

Holy crap, that's so loud. I have four 80 mm fans right now that are blasting at 48 DB and it sounds like a jet taking off. 59 DB would drown out your speakers, esp. with seven of them!


----------



## agentbobo

Hey everyone
This is my first post. I would like to join this awesome group of people that share the love of the CM 690. I haven't modded my case yet but I plan to. I will post pics soon as I take them.

Question, those of you that painted the inside of the case, did you primer first and then paint? I'm going to paint the inside of mine black glossy or flat.
And I also understand that in order to paint the outside it is recommended to sand off the old paint before painting, has anyone painted the outside without sanding off the old stuff? Thanks in advance.


----------



## iandroo888

yes i primered then painted. i believe it would give a better result if all panels started with the same "base" color. the chassis of the case has a grey interior with a black top panel. so to get an "even" effect, i thought, it was better to do a primer coat first.

i.. didnt do any sanding. i just went straight to paint. all worked fine. no problems. check out first post for my picture or check out my work log in sig


----------



## DigMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
I've been planning the airflow in the CM690 - I will have 7 Antec TriCool fans an one 80mm (behind the motherboard).

Be sure an know that most 80mm fans won't fit between the mobo tray and the side panel. I think the width has to be 15mm or less. You can buy 80x15mm fans...just make sure you get that one though.

That fan should be set up as exhaust.

brad


----------



## iandroo888

yup yup


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigMe* 
Be sure an know that most 80mm fans won't fit between the mobo tray and the side panel. I think the width has to be 15mm or less. You can buy 80x15mm fans...just make sure you get that one though.

That fan should be set up as exhaust.

brad

Thanks, I realized that at the last minute and ordered an 80mm x 15mm fan.

rep


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentbobo* 
Hey everyone
This is my first post. I would like to join this awesome group of people that share the love of the CM 690. I haven't modded my case yet but I plan to. I will post pics soon as I take them.

Question, those of you that painted the inside of the case, did you primer first and then paint? I'm going to paint the inside of mine black glossy or flat.
And I also understand that in order to paint the outside it is recommended to sand off the old paint before painting, has anyone painted the outside without sanding off the old stuff? Thanks in advance.

Hi! its better to primer the case first before painting so your paint wont chip easily. you might wanna check out some self-etching primer at your local auto store. dupli color paints is a good choice coz the nozzles wont give your fingers fatigue.
If your gonna paint try looking at dupli-color engine paints. It easy to use and it has 3 different blacks glossy,semi gloss,flat
You dont need to sand the outside just prime it and your good to go.

post back if you need more help


----------



## iandroo888

at all costs... dont buy that spraypaint "gun" attachment thing.. saw on an worklog here before and oh man was that a distaster! gave the person a lot of trouble. had to sand it down and redo it over again!


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
at all costs... dont buy that spraypaint "gun" attachment thing.. saw on an worklog here before and oh man was that a distaster! gave the person a lot of trouble. had to sand it down and redo it over again!

yeah i saw that too! the paint was all over the place.








like i said the dupli color paints are very easy to use.


----------



## agentbobo

Sweet, thanks for all the helpful advice. So I will prime and paint. Won't get to it till this weekend tho, until then I have time to think about colors and maybe some vinyl graphic action. I will keep you updated on the progress.


----------



## iandroo888

i may do a double case work log in the next month. wont be a cm 690 (since there hasnt any on sale) will be on a rocketfish full tower and a aspire x-cruiser mid tower. not sure what to do yet tho


----------



## smb_

Update ...I finished putting it back together after painting and everything and well ...here it is.
Thanks fto everyone for the tutorials and ideas!


























I have a Window built for the side that just shows from the end of the hard drive cage on, but it's still being painted!


----------



## lavieinjuste

That looks nice!


----------



## DigMe

BTW, I can't recall if it's already been said in this thread or not but the Corsair PSU is a good choice because of the long power cable. My PSU's cable is so short it won't fit from the bottom of the case all the way up to the 8pin attachment so I'm going to have to buy an extension in order to run it behind the mobo tray.

Keep that in mind when looking at PSUs. Either get one with long cables or just go ahead and buy an 8pin extension cable when you buy your PSU.

brad


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Beautiful! How did you do it? It looks so clean and good!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigMe* 
BTW, I can't recall if it's already been said in this thread or not but the Corsair PSU is a good choice because of the long power cable. My PSU's cable is so short it won't fit from the bottom of the case all the way up to the 8pin attachment so I'm going to have to buy an extension in order to run it behind the mobo tray.

Keep that in mind when looking at PSUs. Either get one with long cables or just go ahead and buy an 8pin extension cable when you buy your PSU.

brad

for an extension cable for your CPU power I used this:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0260152


----------



## NickN

hey, how big is the front intake fan? how would i setup intake/exhaust?


----------



## DigMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NickN* 
hey, how big is the front intake fan? how would i setup intake/exhaust?

Front fan is 120mm just like the included rear and side fans. The front fan is pretty anemic..hardly moves any air. The rear and side fans are a bit better. Once I get the rest of my fans it will be one new 120mm fan in the front top right under the DVD drive, the stock fan on the lower front, two 120mm fans in the top of the case (you could also fit 140mm fans here if you want to), the stock 120mm fan on the side (you can also fit 140mm fans here, I'm not putting the second one on the side because it wouldn't fit with my TRUE 120), an extra 120mm fan on the bottom drawing air in from underneath and the stock 120mm in the rear.

Intake:
fronts, bottom, side

Exhaust:
Two up top, one in rear

brad


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smb_* 
Update ...I finished putting it back together after painting and everything and well ...here it is.
Thanks fto everyone for the tutorials and ideas!


























I have a Window built for the side that just shows from the end of the hard drive cage on, but it's still being painted!

good job bro! looks nice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigMe* 
BTW, I can't recall if it's already been said in this thread or not but the Corsair PSU is a good choice because of the long power cable. My PSU's cable is so short it won't fit from the bottom of the case all the way up to the 8pin attachment so I'm going to have to buy an extension in order to run it behind the mobo tray.

Keep that in mind when looking at PSUs. Either get one with long cables or just go ahead and buy an 8pin extension cable when you buy your PSU.

brad

*nods* shouldnt it be 4pin? 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Beautiful! How did you do it? It looks so clean and good!

think he had connections to a paint shop he used to work at.. (or maybe that was someone else....)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
for an extension cable for your CPU power I used this:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0260152


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NickN* 
hey, how big is the front intake fan? how would i setup intake/exhaust?

120mm..

Intake : Front (stock area) and 5.25" bay, and bottom (next to psu)
Exhaust : Side (hovering around card area), rear, and two on top

my "upgrade" plan is to get high speed yate loons and replace all of the fans. controlled by fan controller.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigMe* 
Front fan is 120mm just like the included rear and side fans. The front fan is pretty anemic..hardly moves any air. The rear and side fans are a bit better. Once I get the rest of my fans it will be one new 120mm fan in the front top right under the DVD drive, the stock fan on the lower front, two 120mm fans in the top of the case (you could also fit 140mm fans here if you want to), the stock 120mm fan on the side (you can also fit 140mm fans here, I'm not putting the second one on the side because it wouldn't fit with my TRUE 120), an extra 120mm fan on the bottom drawing air in from underneath and the stock 120mm in the rear.

Intake:
fronts, bottom, side

Exhaust:
Two up top, one in rear

brad

yah stock fans were kinda weak. yate loons only 3.50 each @ jab-tech







quiet and moves air! and cheap!


----------



## DigMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
*nods* shouldnt it be 4pin? 

Mine uses 8 cause it's twice as good.









brad


----------



## smb_

No paint shop here ...unless you call my garage a paintshop









I just picked up some Rustolium Metal Primer, and some black Rustolium (contractor grade) Semi gloss paint, and finished it with a 'gloss' clear coat just for protection.
I did 2 medium/heavy coats about 25 minutes apart for the primer, waited until the next day and did about 5 coats (two full cans, and they're BIG cans) about 25-45 minutes apart (was doing it between commercials hah). Waited another day and did the clear.
I didn't sand at all, no sanding before primer, no sanding between coats ...nothing.
And there are no noticeabel scratches yet. It's holding up well!









There's a few little runs you see if you look up close but nothing that will show in pictures


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigMe* 
Mine uses 8 cause it's twice as good.









brad

*cough* nah ew intel









Quote:


Originally Posted by *smb_* 
No paint shop here ...unless you call my garage a paintshop









I just picked up some Rustolium Metal Primer, and some black Rustolium (contractor grade) Semi gloss paint, and finished it with a 'gloss' clear coat just for protection.
I did 2 medium/heavy coats about 25 minutes apart for the primer, waited until the next day and did about 5 coats (two full cans, and they're BIG cans) about 25-45 minutes apart (was doing it between commercials hah). Waited another day and did the clear.
I didn't sand at all, no sanding before primer, no sanding between coats ...nothing.
And there are no noticeabel scratches yet. It's holding up well!









There's a few little runs you see if you look up close but nothing that will show in pictures









hmm. urs dried faster than mine. i used the same.. rustoleum professional flat black paint. took me a few days .... hows the smell coming along? lol @[email protected] i got headaches from it T_T had to put comp in garage for a day or two.. and used laptop for the meantime


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
*cough* nah ew intel











wow dork









seriously, who cares what chip you use as long as its faster............


----------



## smb_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
hmm. urs dried faster than mine. i used the same.. rustoleum professional flat black paint. took me a few days .... hows the smell coming along? lol @[email protected] i got headaches from it T_T had to put comp in garage for a day or two.. and used laptop for the meantime










I just waited until it was tacky and applied the next coat. But yeah, that Rustoleum Professional stuff STINKS, but works great!
It sat in the garage to dry for over a week and it still stunk up the spare room for a few days! I don't mind though, it's cheaper than weed or beer







lol


----------



## iandroo888

nah not cheaper than beer.







lol. well depends what beer u are talking about. lol

i actually messed up on my case.. theres like 2 spots where ur can see the runnings.. i did too thick of a coat and also rushed things. so some of the paint where the side panel hits is coming off. o well.


----------



## DAN-86

Hey all
This is my CM690 case as is now.
Done no mods unless you count removing that useless honeycomb plastic stuff!!.

Only plan on painting the inside black, oneday.

Some nice cases in here, very jelous lol!


----------



## marsey99

dan if you spin that freezer pro around 90 degrees and have the hr-5 parallel with it and your gpu so the cpu fan is sucking thru it you will cool both mobo and cpu with 1 fan. throw another fan in the roof above it and it will reduce your temps by a cuople of c.


----------



## iandroo888

@ dan-86. nice. yes i consider the honeycomb being cut out as a mod. im considering splitting the modded to "simple" and "extreme".. simple being like.. grill cutouts... cable management holes... adding a fan somewhere.. lol.. then extreme being like window mod, paint, custom water cooling, etc

@ marsey99 - nice suggestion.

@ _smb - updated your link on front page

everyone else - check to see if ur name is there and linked to correct post. if not, plz tell me and ill correct it asap!


----------



## DAN-86

thanks for the tip.
Do i get added tot he list?..lol...plz...

My temps are pretty good actually, usally 25c for most of the day, even with few hours of gaming, i rarely see it over 38. and under orthos for 9 hours it didnt go over 42c.

Planing on buy a new mobo soon though and cpu, got a 8800GT new in box that i cant use, stupid VIA chipsets!!!


----------



## iandroo888

i just added u.. or so i think *goes to check again*

wow thats crazy temps! wish i had temps that low T_T

actually, i noticed something, is that your atx cable running across the board


----------



## DAN-86

yeah it is, board is crap, ASUS M2V,
bought a M2N SLI Deluxe 4 days, and it dont work, cold boot i hear?.

Yeah my temps are pretty good i guess.


----------



## agentbobo

Yeah that looks really clean. I have been debating between painting my inside a flat black or a glossy black, I like both looks but I really like how your flat black looks. Good job with the cables too.
By the way how do you like that mouse, hows the response for gaming and such?

Oh btw can I get an add? I should be posting my pics over the weekend.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smb_* 
Update ...I finished putting it back together after painting and everything and well ...here it is.
Thanks fto everyone for the tutorials and ideas!


























I have a Window built for the side that just shows from the end of the hard drive cage on, but it's still being painted!


----------



## Anediz

You guys have lots of beautiful cases here!
I am jealous..


----------



## smb_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentbobo* 
By the way how do you like that mouse, hows the response for gaming and such?

The 'Revolution' is an okay mouse ... I find the scroll wheel to be a little loose, and I hate how it switches from fast scrolling to notrmal scrolling.

But it's nice an accurate, and it looks cool too









-Justin


----------



## sprung81

New here, so glad I found this thread.
Just started a build, waiting on a few items to get here. Removed the plastic grills from the front and top, cut the metal grill from the top, enlarged the the hole in the mobo tray for my PSU cables. Removed all the wiring from the top of the case, added a 5.25" multi-function front panel, and a fan controller (that may come out). That's all so far, except for some fan replacement. I will be cutting some more holes in the tray for cable management after the mobo arrives. I will get some pics very soon.

EDIT: Also got a side panel with a window, now only has 1 fan.


----------



## DAN-86

Welcome to OCN,

Post pics asap lol!!


----------



## iandroo888

welcome to ocn. welcome to the club. down to undetermined you go









yes post pics asap!


----------



## durch

Hey,

I'm about to go pick up a 120mm Yate Loon high speed fan at Microcenter tonight to replace the busted fan that came with my Tuniq Tower 120. My question is while I'm there, should I pick up any additional fans for the CM 690 case the Tuniq Tower is in? I know there are spots to mount additional 120mm fans, one on the bottom two on top, but wasn't sure if this would make any real difference or not. Also seems like it might make flow more turbulent.

One thing I was considering was replacing the back fan with another 120mm Yate Loon high speed fan, to match the one on the Tuniq Tower. Since the Tuniq Tower will be pushing 88cfm of air at the back fan, it made sense to me that the back fan should also push 88cfm. I could then mount the current fan on the back either on the top or bottom. Would you recommend this, and if so where would you put the now extra fan?

Any other suggestions are welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## iandroo888

the fans that come with the case are mediocre at best. if u dont overclock or whatever, it could be enough. but if u plan to over clock, those wont be enough.

theoretical airflow should be low => high.. if i were to pick.. (yate loons of course).. all high speed yate loons but controlled by fan controller. heres what my settings would be..

med/high on front, med in 5.25" bay, low/med on side panel and bottom. high on top and rear.

its best to get the highest cfm one for ur tuniq. considering its just 1 fan inbetween two towers of fans. its going to need to pull air thru and push air out. by the time it goes out of the heatsink, ur going to need a high cfm exhaust either above or behind it (depends how you are going to mount your tuniq..)

*edit*

just got my freebie ocn applique from rolandooo's freebie drawing.


















looks sah-weet! dam now i may need to put one on everything with a see thru panel @[email protected]


----------



## durch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
the fans that come with the case are mediocre at best. if u dont overclock or whatever, it could be enough. but if u plan to over clock, those wont be enough.

theoretical airflow should be low => high.. if i were to pick.. (yate loons of course).. all high speed yate loons but controlled by fan controller. heres what my settings would be..

med/high on front, med in 5.25" bay, low/med on side panel and bottom. high on top and rear.

its best to get the highest cfm one for ur tuniq. considering its just 1 fan inbetween two towers of fans. its going to need to pull air thru and push air out. by the time it goes out of the heatsink, ur going to need a high cfm exhaust either above or behind it (depends how you are going to mount your tuniq..)

Thanks for the response. Of course I'm overclocking, this is OCN after all. I've overclocked just fine in cases with far less airflow than the CM690, I know the current setup will work, but adding more yate loons might allow for those extra few MHz. At $12/pop I'm not going to be going crazy with them, but was wondering if the scenario I laid out above made any sense (putting a yate loon on the rear exhaust to match the power of the yate loon being put inside the Tuniq Tower). I have no idea how much air the CM690 fans move but I bet it's closer to 40cfm than to the 88cfm of the yate loon. That means the air being pushed through the TT probably won't all go through the exhaust fan and some might get recirculated.

A top fan above the TT (near the back of the case) seems wasteful, possibly harmful, as I want smooth laminer flow going front to back of the TT. I was thinking of putting another exhaust fan on the other top mounting spot (the one closer to the front of the case) but this might create turbulent flow with air being pulled toward the TT and also toward the top. However, it would create a low pressure area by the intake of the TT which could help. Too many variables for me to know for sure, that's why I'm asking you guys that may have already experimented with fan placement if you think it's worth it.


----------



## iandroo888

12 bux a fan? its 3.50 each on jab-tech!! i like have the fans around the heatsink.. of cos not as powerful as rear and heatsink but its to help pull out the heat from the northbridge, etc.


----------



## durch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
12 bux a fan? its 3.50 each on jab-tech!! i like have the fans around the heatsink.. of cos not as powerful as rear and heatsink but its to help pull out the heat from the northbridge, etc.

Yea, $12 each at Microcenter (at least according to their web site, we'll see how much they cost in-store). Unfortunately I need at least one by tomorrow so I can overclock the rig this weekend. I suppose I could order another 3 off jab-tech and install them on the case early next week. I'll probably just do that, a high power yate loon on the TT, two on the top exhaust, and one at the rear exhaust, then the CM fans on the side panel, bottom, and front as intake.


----------



## iandroo888

sounds good.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Heres mine:


----------



## iandroo888

stock?


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

pretty much yea, unless u count the side panel that i brought


----------



## agentbobo

Ok got started on painting, here are some pics so far.

Going for a military look, thinking about taking out the blue lights and throwing in some red ones.


----------



## smb_

Nice dude!

post some progess pics as you go!


----------



## iandroo888

nice keep goin! oh i saw something on "Overhaulin". Chip Foose used something to do a "Brushed" look on the paint to make it look like metal before the clear coat. maybe thats an idea for your military "rugged" look


----------



## agentbobo

Yeah Foose should start overhaulin PCs. I just saw on the last page of the latest Maximum PC that some guy modded a PC with the same look of a lime green Dodge Super Bee, for better or for worse.

Here is a progress report. Should be done by tomorrow some time, will post final pics.

Also, this is kinda funny, I have had this case for about 3 months and now that I'm modding it i realized that the silver "Cooler Master" logo on the front has a transparent protective film on it that can be peeled away


----------



## iandroo888

LOL ur not the only one.. i didnt notice the film (even after popping it off and putting it back on before and after modding.. like maybe 2 or so months after, i saw something.. played with it and pulled.. i like O_O LOL didnt know that was there >_>


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Alright, I'm officially in now. I've wrestled with this case for a while now, but I've finally got everything in. I like the case ok, but I broke the stupid cheap power button and it really bothers me. This seems to be not uncommon with this case.

So I have six Antec TriCool 120mm fans running on a Zalman fan controller. However, I couldn't fit a fan on the floor of the case. The PSU is just blocking the fan. I don't know if it's my huge PSU's fault or the case. Everything seems to be running cool though internally.

No mods, fairly Plain Jane on the front:









But not when you look inside!!:









I had no idea the 9800GTXs were going to be so damned huge, it was a tight fit. Accessing the CMOS jumper or nearly any part of the PCB is now difficult or impossible.


----------



## .Style

Wow that looks reaaaaal nice. And yeh i think its your PSU thats just big...


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentbobo* 
Also, this is kinda funny, I have had this case for about 3 months and now that I'm modding it i realized that the silver "Cooler Master" logo on the front has a transparent protective film on it that can be peeled away









lol iv had mine since the day of release in th uk i only found that when i read that.

lol ffs i had had the front off countless times and never noticed, i had to scratch it(the film, didnt mark the badge) to see it.






























nice bro


----------



## iandroo888

@ gonetomorrow - a little more work on the cabling and thats gonna be a sweet lookin system! (not like it doesnt already look like a sweet system). my psu fits pretty well. i still got like 1" to 1 1/2" between psu and fan. maybe just me tho. added you in club. welcome =P

@ marsey99 - lol dood i TOOK the badge off and i still didnt know.. i took it off and put it back on.. panel came off tons of times.. i didnt see it until somehow a corner was comin off and i saw it in the light from my window.. i was like.. huh.. *touches* *comes off* O_O.. hmm.. either they put it on really good or we just all blind


----------



## agentbobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Alright, I'm officially in now. I've wrestled with this case for a while now, but I've finally got everything in. I like the case ok, but I broke the stupid cheap power button and it really bothers me. This seems to be not uncommon with this case.

So I have six Antec TriCool 120mm fans running on a Zalman fan controller. However, I couldn't fit a fan on the floor of the case. The PSU is just blocking the fan. I don't know if it's my huge PSU's fault or the case. Everything seems to be running cool though internally.

No mods, fairly Plain Jane on the front:









But not when you look inside!!:









I had no idea the 9800GTXs were going to be so damned huge, it was a tight fit. Accessing the CMOS jumper or nearly any part of the PCB is now difficult or impossible.

Those cards are friggin titanic! But I am very jealous of your sli set up, that thing must kick.


----------



## agentbobo

Ok finished for now. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Very nice bobo!







Nice paint job and the LEDs look sharp.


----------



## Danylu

Yes I have the most unmodded case of them all... I am currently focusing on the OC part then I plan for SLI soon.

Oh and I see no point to put a window yet because my PC is under the desk cause the Northbridge fan is so LOUD! (Its the mini fan under the Scythe Infinity)


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
@ gonetomorrow - a little more work on the cabling and thats gonna be a sweet lookin system! (not like it doesnt already look like a sweet system). my psu fits pretty well. i still got like 1" to 1 1/2" between psu and fan. maybe just me tho. added you in club. welcome =P

That's about as good as my cabling will get. I am forever a cabling noob. As long as they don't impede airflow, I'm good.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentbobo* 
Ok finished for now. Let me know what you think.

Nice and simple two-tone, looks good. I wanted to get that windowed panel, but I didn't want to sacrifice one of my side panel fans.


----------



## agentbobo

Thanks guys. Planning on designing some graphics and getting them cut in vinyl.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentbobo*


Ok finished for now. Let me know what you think.


nice. cable management needs work. but nice green. i was thinkin of using a green similar to that for my comp room

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


Yes I have the most unmodded case of them all... I am currently focusing on the OC part then I plan for SLI soon.

Oh and I see no point to put a window yet because my PC is under the desk cause the Northbridge fan is so LOUD! (Its the mini fan under the Scythe Infinity)


cool will add ya to the club list =P

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


That's about as good as my cabling will get. I am forever a cabling noob. As long as they don't impede airflow, I'm good.










hah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentbobo*


Thanks guys. Planning on designing some graphics and getting them cut in vinyl.


vinyl


----------



## Sonic

I can't wait to get my build done(soon). Cable management will be very good that's all I got to say







.


----------



## iandroo888

Pics Or It Didnt Happen!


----------



## Sonic

Not yet







, but good try.


----------



## sprung81

Alrighty.... got it thrown together yesterday. I know, I know, my picture taking skills are lacking.


----------



## iandroo888

whoa thats a shiny heatsink... almost thought it was optimus prime's head







haha


----------



## .Style

Ill take some more pics of mine..I took apart an old PC last week and got a couple of fans...about 80mm and an intel one and put them in teh dvd drive bit..just zip tied them in...A lot cooler...very ghetto...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprung81*


Alrighty.... got it thrown together yesterday. I know, I know, my picture taking skills are lacking.


Nice cable management. Yuck, get rid of that Supreme FX "sound card," it's such a POS.


----------



## iandroo888

whats wrong with zip tieing? thats how all my rigs... lol.. zipties ftw


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Ill take some more pics of mine..I took apart an old PC last week and got a couple of fans...about 80mm and an intel one and put them in teh dvd drive bit..just zip tied them in...A lot cooler...very ghetto...










Yeah, I zip tied an 80 mm fan to the side of the hard drive cage blowing right between my graphics cards. Dropped the temps on them and the SB by 5c.


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprung81*


Alrighty.... got it thrown together yesterday. I know, I know, my picture taking skills are lacking.


 Nice bro!......... Hey that fan controller looks familiar!


----------



## sP00N

I personally prefer a power drill through the platters. My 24 volt cordless Dewalt power drill can punch through anything!


----------



## marsey99

heres what mine ended up looking like before i removed the p5nesli.

heres the front

again in dark

inside

and a nice angle showing the other heatpipe fins on the top










this new mobo just got thru in due to having a clan match on cod but i will be adding the nb heatsink of the p5n and tidying up the wires so il post another pic then


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Yeah, I zip tied an 80 mm fan to the side of the hard drive cage blowing right between my graphics cards. Dropped the temps on them and the SB by 5c.


hmm good idea.. may consider that...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


heres what mine ended up looking like before i removed the p5nesli.

heres the front

again in dark

inside

and a nice angle showing the other heatpipe fins on the top










this new mobo just got thru in due to having a clan match on cod but i will be adding the nb heatsink of the p5n and tidying up the wires so il post another pic then










ooo nice


----------



## sprung81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triplesec* 
Nice bro!......... Hey that fan controller looks familiar!









I think I bought that controller about 5 years ago, never used it. I like the fact I can change the faceplate to almost any color.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
whoa thats a shiny heatsink... almost thought it was optimus prime's head







haha

I did shine it up a little after install, wanted it to look good for its debut.

Might have to start the OC process now.


----------



## Triplesec

Yup got mine about 5yrs ago also....I like that you can change the color on the display too.


----------



## NickN

my coolermaster cm 690 came without washers?? did any of you get washers??


----------



## chris_robb

Hi all, I've been keeping an eye on this thread for a while now and kept meaning to introduce myself and have myself added to the list.
There's some great looking machines in here, far far too many to single any out but well done everyone, keep it coming, and the pics - we can all do with some inspiration from time to time!
I've just put a post up about making the CD/DVD drive stealthy, the front of my case now is just mesh (with the exception of a 3 1/2" card reader (Which I'll get onto later)).
If you interested have a look here. Like I said in the post, I can do a write-up how-to if anyones interested.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NickN* 
my coolermaster cm 690 came without washers?? did any of you get washers??

What are you referring to? Cardboard washers? I didn't get any with mine. Thankfully I had some from an old motherboard. If you don't have them, you can do without them, as sometimes I've used them and sometimes not, but I've never had any shorts or other problems from not using them.


----------



## BTK

ahhhh

I finished my cable mod it looks so nice like it's cleaner than this










I have 6 fans and one on the 8800GTX side panel looks awesome and my camera is broken


----------



## smb_

Hahah nice rig dude!


----------



## NickN

Alright, well, I don't know much or anything, about washers, I think the cardboard circles, yeah, lol, anyways, used some from old mobo, which fit, anyone have any ideas on tidying up cabling? + Would having an exhaust over the CPU, top, and a intake next to it?










Or the other way round?


----------



## BTK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickN*


Alright, well, I don't know much or anything, about washers, I think the cardboard circles, yeah, lol, anyways, used some from old mobo, which fit, anyone have any ideas on tidying up cabling? + Would having an exhaust over the CPU, top, and a intake next to it?










Or the other way round?


thats how mine is


----------



## chris_robb

Looking good BTK, I presume you sprayed that yourself?
I've just finished building mine, also sprayed, but with the original blue plastics left blue. The one problem I'm having is that when the side casing goes on it tends to scrape the paint off where they touch. It wasn't just a strip down and spray effort either, 3 coats of primer, countless main coats, then 3 laquers after too








just means I've got an excuse to strip it all down again sometime.
Great cable management too!

As for fan placement, The 1 rear and 2 top's are exhausting, and the bottom and fronts are intaking, I was going on the logic of even airflow - in at the bottom, out at the top. I suppose the only way to figure out which is best would be to take temperature reading with different combinations and compare them.

Chris


----------



## shredzy

Heres mine, sorry for poor quality







. Shall get a better one when get mobo either today or monday.


----------



## smb_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris_robb*


Looking good BTK, I presume you sprayed that yourself?
I've just finished building mine, also sprayed, but with the original blue plastics left blue. The one problem I'm having is that when the side casing goes on it tends to scrape the paint off where they touch. It wasn't just a strip down and spray effort either, 3 coats of primer, countless main coats, then 3 laquers after too








just means I've got an excuse to strip it all down again sometime.
Great cable management too!

As for fan placement, The 1 rear and 2 top's are exhausting, and the bottom and fronts are intaking, I was going on the logic of even airflow - in at the bottom, out at the top. I suppose the only way to figure out which is best would be to take temperature reading with different combinations and compare them.

Chris


That's _MY_ case, I'm not sure why he posted it again?









But yeah, I agree with you on Fan placment. Front and bottom for intake, and back and top for exaust.


----------



## chris_robb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smb_*


That's _MY_ case, I'm not sure why he posted it again?









But yeah, I agree with you on Fan placment. Front and bottom for intake, and back and top for exaust.


Hi SMB,
I hadn't made the connection sorry.
So then with my problem of having paint chipping, have you had any of the same? It's well worth the hassle though, makes it look alot smarter.
Your case looks fantastic, conratulations on that, especially with the cable management!
Chris


----------



## BTK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smb_*


That's _MY_ case, I'm not sure why he posted it again?









But yeah, I agree with you on Fan placment. Front and bottom for intake, and back and top for exaust.


if you READ my post

I finished my cable mod it looks so nice like it's cleaner than this

Quote:













I have 6 fans and one on the 8800GTX side panel looks awesome and my camera is broken

this is my old pic THAT IS MINE


----------



## smb_

It's holding up wel so far, only places that have really started to wear are where the doors go on and off.
I think adding a clear coat at the end is what does it. I noticed a difference after doing the clear coat.


----------



## tonschk

Top mesh & grill on the top exhaust 140mm fans produce stiff resistance to airflow ventilation of the CM690 









The big holes on the top exhaust grill of the Antec900 allow much better airflow speed in comparison with the little very small mesh holes of the CM690


----------



## iandroo888

if u tryin to bash the cm690, please leave. all cases have pros and con's. nothin is perfect.

about what you said about the front fan, i actually like it.. sure the hd bay blocks it but hey, it keeps all my hd's cooled. none are even slightly warm to the touch..

most of us who modded took out the mesh to improve the airflow. sure we had to mod it but hey, we dont mind







modding is fun.. its all the con's of things that make modding what it is hehe

*edit*

and last but not least... 690 looks a hecka lot better then the 590.. 590 looks like a naked 690 with only a front panel.


----------



## smb_

That's the whole point of the front fan ...to cool the hard drives. There's another intake on the bottom lots of room the the 5.25" bays to add another 120mm-140mm intake!


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smb_*


That's the whole point of the front fan ...to cool the hard drives.


The filter in front of that fan gets very dirty and clogged. only way to clean it is to remove whole front panel. those little plastic nubs that hole on the front panel dont seem like theyll be able to withstand the cleaning maintenance. i took the front fan and filter off and have other fans draw the air in from there. might not make much difference in temps though.

im adding a $400 cpu loop soon after upgrading to q9450 may 5.
thermochill 120.2 rad
D-Tek FuZion cpu block w/ nozzle
laing ddc 3.2 pump
t-line, 1/2" tubing ect...


----------



## iandroo888

ah lookin forward to it! u must post pictures of ur progress when u do it









i cut the "filter" on that thing.. help "improve" airflow. lol. iunoe why some people complain about the front panel getting lose from taking it off so much. mine still goes on REALLY good.. good as new. *shrugs* i understand it can wear down and stuff but i guess it depends on the person whos using it


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
ah lookin forward to it! u must post pictures of ur progress when u do it









i cut the "filter" on that thing.. help "improve" airflow. lol. iunoe why some people complain about the front panel getting lose from taking it off so much. mine still goes on REALLY good.. good as new. *shrugs* i understand it can wear down and stuff but i guess it depends on the person whos using it









It's not just the clumsiness of the person, it really is just flimsy. I noticed how flimsy some elements on this case were when I first got it, so I was being anally cautious about the top and front panel. Well, I took off the front panel for the first time then put it back on and snap! - there went the stupid power button. I had to mod it with a paper clip to get it back on.

I love the _design_ of this case immensely, but I hate the _construction_ of it. Too many plastic parts that shouldn't be plastic.


----------



## chris_robb

Hi folks, I think I've posted this before, but I've finished making my DVD Drive stealthy so that it is now hidden - much better than having it ruin the nice perforated panels of the case! Here's a quick preview of how it turned out, but I've linked to the original thread below the pictures, so if you like, be sure to check it out as it has a full guide on how to do it yourself in no more than a half hour



























So Like I said before - *have a look at the original thread with a guide.*

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## sepheroth003

@BTK

You have made making up my mind easier, I am buying a 690... you have the same mobo/gpu/psu as I will so my goal is to make mine as clean as yours, now I know it can be done.







(referring to post #28, PG 3)


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*


@BTK

You have made making up my mind easier, I am buying a 690... you have the same mobo/gpu/psu as I will so my goal is to make mine as clean as yours, now I know it can be done.







(referring to post #28, PG 3)


You could make it look a little better if your willing to drill some holes.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


You could make it look a little better if your willing to drill some holes.


Possibly, Ill get it and check it out...heading to newegg right now to buy the 690 and my 520hx...


----------



## sepheroth003

Just making sure... its this one right?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137


----------



## BTK

yep.......best case you can buy IMO theres about a 10 billion page thread on XS too

and if your talking about these



















that was when I had my 8800gt its actually CLEANER now

this case cable management is so easy its stupid.......and so many places for good fans for uber airflow


----------



## mtbiker033

I just installed 2x8800GT's in my 690, I was anxious about how the temps would be. They idle at 44C & 41C, load temps max at 60C on the top card, bottom one is always 3~4C lower. The 690 rocks!


----------



## .Style

Pics!!!!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Pics!!!!


i was so anxious to get SLI working I forgot to take pix lol. next time I open it up I will for sure!


----------



## rublik

Here is my 690


----------



## sepheroth003

Thanks all, I bought it last night. So we'll see if it lives up to the hype









Ill post pics when I get it all setup.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rublik*


Here is my 690


nice!!!!


----------



## NickN

What are you lot using to tidy your cables?

I don't wanna use cable ties, maybe something that covers the wires fully? How would i go about shortening the cables? My SATA cables are quite long...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NickN* 
What are you lot using to tidy your cables?

I don't wanna use cable ties, maybe something that covers the wires fully? How would i go about shortening the cables? My SATA cables are quite long...

I use twist ties and tie the excess of the SATA cables to the 5.25" drive cage (the back side of it). In fact, all my cables are routed that way: around back. How does my cabling look now Iandroo?


----------



## iandroo888

considering the cameras u got, u can take a way better picture then that!

-1 for bad picture. retake!


----------



## xguntherc

Hello Everyone.. I actually just barely got myself this Wonderful Case, the CM 690 you all kno so well..

So I currently have an ok system, I'm just starting to do my new build, I wanna go Quad Core and have a little more fun with it..

I recieved my 690 today. and I totally like it, IMO it is much better than the Antec 900 my brother has.. It's a sweet case, the inside just wins the race with all it's goodness..

So here's my problem. I love the case, but I want a side window. I don't want to cut apart my brand new case, but I totally don't want to buy the replacement Windowed side panel from newegg for $30.00. After finding and looking over this Club, I totally wanna do a Modd on my own and make a badass window. the replacement one is a lame window. I could get that and be happy, but I want something different. I looked at some of your guys mods.. like SpcCDR or whatever your name is. I really like the simple and nicely done window he had. I want something not to weird. probably just a nice square. maybe a little curve to it. I totally don't kno how to do this.. Whats the best and most easy way, is it hard. How much is it and where did everyone get the supplies to do the job.. I'd very much appreciate some input from everyone. cuz I don't wanna get the stock panel.. so PLEASE give me ur idea's and let me kno how the mod goes.. how easy it is. I don't wanna ruin my side panel. and I wanna possibly mount a fan on the new side window.. although I've read that side fan rattle's a lot. so maybe I should get rid of it when i do the window.. again I don't kno, never powered it on with anything in it.. So Please let me kno all I need to kno about this case..

Thanks in advanced.. Soon hopfully I can join the Modded list..

/Cory


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


considering the cameras u got, u can take a way better picture then that!

-1 for bad picture. retake!


Oh, breakin' my balls I see. It's just bad lighting! And that's a hand held shot with no image stabilization (very dark room).

I'll get a good daylight shot soon.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Shouldn't be too long now guys! I'm getting a V6 Stinger from frstfreddy, and a MCW30 for my chipset. I hope to take my Q6600 up to 4.0GHz on this board, and then I'll prove it to you guys !


----------



## iandroo888

@ gonetomorrow -







hehehe bood boy *pats his head* hahaha


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Shouldn't be too long now guys! I'm getting a V6 Stinger from frstfreddy, and a MCW30 for my chipset. I hope to take my Q6600 up to 4.0GHz on this board, and then I'll prove it to you guys !









AMD, I would be amazed to see you do that, because I couldn't really get any OC to be stable on that board with my Q6700. But some other poster did though, as he had the validation. But validations are meaningless without an Orthos screenie running for at least an hour! I could probably get my Q6700 to boot to Windows at over 4 GHz just long enough to do a CPU validation.


----------



## xguntherc

So how did you guys paint your Cases.. I'm going to paint my case tonight and tomorro.. Thats the plan at least.. got all the paint i THINK i need.. and I'm going to start painting here shortly.. Whats the best way to get the black paint to stick to the Case.. I kno it's hard to get paint to stick to any metals.. I got a really good For metal Surfaces Primer.. so hopefully that will work.. I prime it maybe 2 coats.. then do a good 2 or 3 coats with the color tomorro.. Right.

edit* I'm painting the INSIDE of the case, then doing some Fan Mods.. I'll post pictures also so I can maybe join the Modded list...









Has anyone did the inside painting, Did you have any problems you could save me from making??

Please let me kno, also is it easy to take the tooless design clips off like where the optical drives go??


----------



## iandroo888

the stuff i got was rust-o-leum professional spray paint from home depot.. they have a primer and color enamel. worked pretty well for me.. 2 coats of primer. 3-4 coats of color (depends how thin u do each layer) and clear coat on top.. a layer or two.

id suggest letting it sit between each coat for at least a day or two to fully "cure".

the optical drive tool-less things u can easily pop off with a small flat head screwdriver. slowly put it between and pop one side out... then the other side will come out .. the ones by the cards are held by a pin that u should be able to see that goes thru all of them.

post here or pm me if u need any more questions


----------



## Triplesec

I did pretty much the same as ian( Sorry had to do it!...LOL!) both times I painted mine. Just please for the sake of my OCD take the extra screws out of the sides, I flip out every time I see one of these cases painted and the screws are painted also. Take your time and do it right and you will have a killer paint job I'm sure!


----------



## iandroo888

lol its ok.. i dont mind someone copying me.. just means i did a good job for someone to follow









as triplesec said.. take the time.. do it right


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickN*


Alright, well, I don't know much or anything, about washers, I think the cardboard circles, yeah, lol, anyways, used some from old mobo, which fit, anyone have any ideas on tidying up cabling? + Would having an exhaust over the CPU, top, and a intake next to it?










Or the other way round?


i thought both should be exhaust? (hot air rises)

no?


----------



## chris_robb

Hi,
I just used a normal metal primer. I did 3-4 (thin) coats of this, then waited a day, then did 4-5 (thin) coats of satin black. I then waited another 24 hours and did about 3 coats of laquer on top. I was very impressed with the result initially, however I have started to get scratches in the paint where the doors clip in, obviously form it chipping off when the hooks touch.








But then with the amount of times they do come off I suppose that's to be expected a bit. Looks gorgeous though.
Like Iandroo says, the CD/DVD pins come off easily (squeeze the backs in using your fingers), and the PCI clips are held in with a pin that once rotated, slides out. The rest that's attached is just screws of various sizes.

Microsis: I'm sure I commented on that post with the pic before in more depth, but I have both the top fan's exhausting along with the back also. The front and bottom are intakes for me. I was going by the logic of in at the bottom & front, out at the top & back. Seems to be working for me, but It's just really a case of experimenting.

Chris.


----------



## mtbiker033

Here are some promised pics of my new SLI 8800GT's!! Scored 14,740 3dmark06 today


----------



## smb_

Sick dude!

I'm thinking about picking up a G92 8800GT


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
Here are some promised pics of my new SLI 8800GT's!! Scored 14,740 3dmark06 today









sweet little setup you got there







makes me kinda wish i grabbed 2 8800gt


----------



## stumped

I keep forgetting to take new pictures of my new setup.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


sweet little setup you got there







makes me kinda wish i grabbed 2 8800gt










thanks! I really wish I could upgrade my cpu but I will have to stick with my conroe for awhile!


----------



## Mercyflush64

Just got my case a week ago and did some minor mods so I can be added to the modded section.


----------



## tonschk

Here is my CM690 , I hate *modular* PowerSupply because I think *modular* PowerSupply produce more cable clutter and disorder inside the case


----------



## ymuas82

wow havent been in here for a while... i've added a 2nd 8800gt since then and went crazy with about 8gigs of DDR2 800... runs like a charm.... still loving the case.... waiting for temps to get up then maybe watercooling


----------



## littlekai




----------



## NickN

lol
forgot hot air rises
some nice cases in here
i need to mod mine


----------



## tangcoral

the bottom of the case, does it fit 120mm fan? or is that for 80mm?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tangcoral* 
the bottom of the case, does it fit 120mm fan? or is that for 80mm?

It will fit either a an 80mm, 120mm or a 140mm I believe. It's a bit close to where the PSU sits, so it may be impossible to fit a 120mm or 140mm unless you have a normal sized PSU. My gargantuan Silverstone PSU won't let me fit any fan.


----------



## tangcoral

520hx? considered gargantuan?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tangcoral* 
520hx? considered gargantuan?

No, those are normally sized I believe. PSU's that have over 800w peak power tend to be enormous. Eventually PSUs are going to be small nuclear reactors if the amount of power needed keeps increasing.


----------



## iandroo888

im sorry for not being here to update or anything this week.. its study week for me and finals are next week.. so i just pop in to see whats up and go..

if u guys will forgive me


----------



## Triplesec

No prob iandroo88, We all know how hectic preparing for finals can be.

P.S. You can remove the SLi badge from me. I have ordered my BFG 8800GTS 512 and it will be here by tue or wed. I wont be going SLi again as I am going to also replace my MOBO soon.


----------



## sepheroth003

Add me please







So far I absolutely love this case!! Its amazing. I dont have a fan hooked up on the bottom because I ran out of the fan>molex converters.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*


Add me please







So far I absolutely love this case!! Its amazing. I dont have a fan hooked up on the bottom because I ran out of the fan>molex converters.


Clean...why is it in the kichen?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

hook a brother up into the club:



the only semi-mod:



How do you guys clean this thing, there so many little holes.


----------



## cyborg939

I am a bit of a newbie to case modding. I want to build my new system (first one, the one in the sig, not yet ordered anything, parts tentative) and am thinking about getting the CM 690 since it is cheaper. I want to do a case window mod. I saw the mnpctech.com video on youtube, but I still need help finding the plexiglass. Where do I order that? Also, do I use a dremel or a jigsaw for the case body itself? I also wanted to do a nice paintjob on the inside. How do I go about doing that (want to paint it all black). Also, how is cable management on this case? I saw the pix of the little clips, but would those be enough or does someone have a tutorial to drill holes to hide the wires behind the motherboard tray? Thanks for the help.


----------



## tonschk

Yes i also add a Scythe KAZE JYU 100mm fan next to the 5 PCI slots


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Clean...why is it in the kichen?










Thats where I put it together on the fake tile (id say linoleum but I didn't know how to spell it...nm firefox fixed it!). I use to put it together on carpet but I put it together on that or the kitchen table now.

Still amazed by this case. Need to get some adapters so I can hook the 2 more fans up. Its surprisingly quiet with all these fans.


----------



## tonschk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyborg939* 
Also, how is cable management on this case? I saw the pix of the little clips, but would those be enough or does someone have a tutorial to drill holes to hide the wires behind the motherboard tray? Thanks for the help.


*I HATE MODULAR POWER SUPPLY*

MoBo FOXCONN Mars
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3GHz 6Mb Cache
3Gb DDR2 800MHz
Sparkle fanless nVidia 8800GT 512Mb
VGA cooler ArcticCooling AcceleroS1-Rev2
Seasonic 650W S12 Energy + *AVOID Modular PSU for me please*
Hitachi sata Deskstar 320Gb
Coolermaster CM690
CPU cooler Coolermaster Hyper 212
CD/DVD sata Samsung SH-S203

Field Value
Sensor Properties
Sensor Type National LM79 (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Driver (NV-DRV)

Temperatures
GPU 40 Â°C (104 Â°F)
GPU Ambient 33 Â°C (91 Â°F)
Hitachi HDT725032VLA360 30 Â°C (86 Â°F)

Cooling Fans
CPU 884 RPM


----------



## NickN

nice clean case, would i need to cut a hole in the back to make all the wires clean? i hate the mess man...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

tonschk,
where's your vid card with that huge fan?


----------



## tonschk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
tonschk,
where's your vid card with that huge fan?


MoBo FOXCONN Mars
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3GHz 6Mb Cache
3Gb DDR2 800MHz
Sparkle fanless nVidia 8800GT 512Mb
VGA cooler ArcticCooling AcceleroS1-Rev2
Seasonic 650W S12 Energy + *No Modular* *PSU for me please*
Hitachi sata Deskstar 320Gb
Coolermaster CM690
CPU cooler Coolermaster Hyper 212
CD/DVD sata Samsung SH-S203


----------



## stumped

tonschk: You might want to go ahead and fill out your system specs too. It helps a bit.


----------



## say5icxy

Check out my rig....what do u think? Give me some comments....I think my lighting combination is a bit off....

ASUS P5NE-Sli
E6750 2.66GHz OC to 3.6Ghz
Gigabyte 8800GTX OC to 612Mhz, 1080Mhz (single card)
OCZ Reaper 2GB DDR800 4-4-4-15
Enermax FMA 2 535watts
CM Aquagate S1
CM Blue Ice Northbridge Cooler
Maxtor Sata HD 80GB x 2
AC Ryan fans

I intend to buy a thermalright heatsink for my graphic card...but that will be later.


----------



## iandroo888

@ littlekai - nice lookin rig u got there. i like the led fans and the true. reminds me of this thermalright rig i saw in the past that i liked and wanted to do.

@ tonschk - pretty nice. first time i saw ppl use those cable err... thingies (forgot what they were called) in a rig.

@ say5icxy - blue looks a bit underpowered. looks nice otherwise. nvidia ftw


----------



## stumped

tonschk: what i meant was, do you see all the info located at the bottom of each of our posts? that's your system specs. You should put the specs of your rig into there by going to the *User CP* link in the banner, and then clicking on *Edit System* and fill in there. It helps to organize things neatly and help us diagnose problems should any come up in the future.

But looking good none the less!


----------



## wierdo124

Make me proven please!!









Not modded yet but will be soon.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

how do you add the clear window to the side of the case


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Water cooling is ON boys!! I'll post pics, and hopefully high OCs soon!!!!


----------



## Danylu

Any ideas on what I can do. Yer I know the cable management can be alot better. I'm gonna do that when I get my fan controller + fan cable extenders. But apart from that could someone give me ideas on how to improve this keeping in mind that SLI is not far off and an audio card. Cheers. Best thread for this case! Good work by all the contributors. I don't know anything else I can do because this is my first build, could i perhaps put a fan somewhere else etc. Thanks Again

Danylu


----------



## say5icxy

Yeah I agree.....I intend to change the bottom fan with a blue led fan instead. Heard coolermaster now has a new fan with fan flow of 90CFM at 2500RPM. That's decent airflow.

Btw....how do i fill up the specs? You know....the "system" section at the bottom of each post?


----------



## smb_

Quick Links (@ the top left hand side of the screen) > User Control Panel > Edit System


----------



## say5icxy

Got it....thanks. I'm going to change my liquid cooling system to swiftech. Intend to cool the CPU, northbridge and graphic card together. The current CM S1 is not powerful enough to cool my CPU i think.....temperatures are still quite high, and I get occasional crashes.

Any feedbacks on swiftech? Izzit good? Wanted to opt for danger den but it's not available in Malaysia, not to mention expensive.


----------



## smokinbonz

Alright fellas im looking for some assistance, ive been having some problems dunno if its case related or not but i did notice something so ill go over it all. My Pc seems too be ultra sensitive to esd like if i touch it and have it seems like even the slightest static it turns my monitor off. ive been doing some tracing and the grounds seem to be all good except for 1 ground. that is the case ground on the circuit board for the top usb ports and audio etc. Ive noticed there is no case ground path through the usb ports and usb plug. Granted if i used the headphone jacks and esata port there would be a ground path but i do not i only have the usb ports plugged in. Anyone think this may or may not be the problem ?? im probbaly just gonna solder a jumer wire in there, but im really looking to see why the hell its so damn sensitive.

Edit: Did the jumper still same issue, tried different outlets, same issue. It boils down to this if the usb board is plugged in the pc is iltra sensitive to esd even after mylittle worthless mod. So for now maybe forever im gonna leave the ports unplugged from the mobo and hope theres happy sailing. It kinda stinks i have to scrap them though it is a little more convinient. Still I am open to suggestions on what might be goin on with this. Thanks


----------



## cyborg939

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
how do you add the clear window to the side of the case

There is a great tutorial by Bill Owen from mnpctech.com on youtube here:












. That guy does a very thorough job explaning. That is what I will use when I get my CM 690.


----------



## sprung81

Or take the easy way out, as I did.


----------



## NickN

Interior, only started, so hey, empty, i'm falling behind on new technology i reckon, may sell my q6600, or something... not sure, need to sort the fan cables, how would i extend it to reach the fan controller?

Click here for image


----------



## tonschk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NickN* 
nice clean case, would i need to cut a hole in the back to make all the wires clean? i hate the mess man

Interior, only started, so hey, empty, i'm falling behind on new technology i reckon, may sell my q6600, or something... not sure, need to sort the fan cables, how would i extend it to reach the fan controller?

...

I dont think is necessary to open more holes in the CM690, with the two holes already there at the motherboard tray , i think already are enough , i dont like to open holes because the home made holes often are ugly ( not like nice made factory holes) with U shape borders to avoid cut cables and fingers

I think you have up side down that fan at the top or the case , that fan at the top must be exhaust , not intake









The top twins exhaust fans ( 140mm Yate Loon ) must be installed this way


----------



## NickN

ohh, so i've done it wrong? i thought i changed it to exhaust, hmm
thanks


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokinbonz* 
Alright fellas im looking for some assistance, ive been having some problems dunno if its case related or not but i did notice something so ill go over it all. My Pc seems too be ultra sensitive to esd like if i touch it and have it seems like even the slightest static it turns my monitor off. ive been doing some tracing and the grounds seem to be all good except for 1 ground. that is the case ground on the circuit board for the top usb ports and audio etc. Ive noticed there is no case ground path through the usb ports and usb plug. Granted if i used the headphone jacks and esata port there would be a ground path but i do not i only have the usb ports plugged in. Anyone think this may or may not be the problem ?? im probbaly just gonna solder a jumer wire in there, but im really looking to see why the hell its so damn sensitive.

Edit: Did the jumper still same issue, tried different outlets, same issue. It boils down to this if the usb board is plugged in the pc is iltra sensitive to esd even after mylittle worthless mod. So for now maybe forever im gonna leave the ports unplugged from the mobo and hope theres happy sailing. It kinda stinks i have to scrap them though it is a little more convinient. Still I am open to suggestions on what might be goin on with this. Thanks

Do you have your rig on a carpet? Is your entire room carpeted?


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iconoclast*


Do you have your rig on a carpet? Is your entire room carpeted?


yes that is true although i keep the pc on a cardboard footprint because i dont want it to sink in and clog the intake for my psu . If you have some ideas for me and want to see where im at with this because i have had some success i started a thread a few days ago here Thanks man Check it out maybe you can help me. I also have a fabric seat which dont help !


----------



## tonschk

I still dont understood your problem and have not idea , the only problem i can remember with the ports at the top on the roof of the CM690 is this post in a CM690 thread of the coolermaster forums , sorry i have any other idea

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewto...sd=a&start=135

by *iron_gr *on Sun Dec 02, 2007 1:33 pm

Bought this case. It's nice, a little more noisy, I expected it more silent.

It has a production error! The ground cable of the IEEE 1394 above the I/O panel is not grounded! It is with the screw that holds the i/o panel in place. I took it from there and grounded myself straight on case.

If you can pass it to the guys that put it together, would be nice.iron_gr 
LED Head

Posts: 4
Joined: Thu May 24, 2007 5:57 pm 
Private message


----------



## xguntherc

I've updated most my Rig, So here's my new Pics with the 2x2 Corsair Dominators, PCP&C 750w Quad, and the SLI 260's







oh and my new Sammy T240

Here's my CM 690, I painted the inside midnight black.. Hope you all like it.. PM me if have any questions, wanna see more pics. or have some Good Suggestions for me.

CLICK HERE!
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6749/img3067vg1.jpg






---------------------------------
Newest edition. I added a Window to my system. I've wanted to for a while. and I think it looks really good.

This is the beginning. See some sparks a flying. It was quick and fun, don't forget your safety goggles.


Here is the new window MOD


----------



## iandroo888

looks nice. should paint rear slot covers black too.

ive seen a fan be put on that heatsink area.. think evga has a fan on there. but some ppl say its noisy. maybe u can find a different solution or fanless is always good too..

management is pretty good. gj

oh u put the fan on there already hahaha. post picture of completed rig

*goes back to studying*


----------



## Kamui

Love it xguntherc

What is the name of the cooler u are using for the NB? I was looking for something just like that for my build!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

its the stock cooler that came with the evga 750i ftw board.

i have the same set up but i hate that fan

great cable management btw


----------



## cyborg939

How do you paint the inside black like that? How long does it take to dry? Could someone help me out?


----------



## Gear853

i am so getting this case... *is in love*


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gear853* 
i am so getting this case... *is in love*

It's a great case. I have never been happier with a case selection!!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

it's not perfect though. I wish it was in aluminum


----------



## Microsis

just got done modding my case. Will post pics as soon as i get access to my parents digital cam. Went with a red/black theme







Pics soon I promise!


----------



## Triplesec

Yay!!!!!!! New parts!!!!

Attachment 73176

Attachment 73177

Attachment 73178


----------



## iandroo888

Sorry for the delay! Finals are finally finished for me.

I have tried by best to update the roster as best as i can. Please check to see if you are on there and is linked to the correct post for your rig's pictures.

Also a little update on myself, i got my hands on some Zalman CNPS9700 (yes.. some.. 3 to be exact). Thx Fry's! $19.99 before tax. anniversary 1 day sale. maybe will take a picture of it and post. haha .


----------



## kkbob33

Well, i just bought a new loop ( D-tek Fuzion v2, Ek-NB block, EK-Mosfet cooler, and a passive HR-05 for the southbridge ) to replace this Koolance system. once i get it modded into the case I'll post some pics of the setup to share with you all


----------



## MeRcChRiS

Ok well how do you guys get all the wiring to fit behind the mobo tray? My PSU doesnt have cable management so I wanted to put the wires behind the mother board tray but there is no room because the sidepanel wont close when its all behind it.


----------



## iandroo888

spread them out across the board like webbing or fingers.. should lay flat... still takes a little force to close the side panel though


----------



## tonschk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeRcChRiS*


Ok well how do you guys get all the wiring to fit behind the mobo tray? My PSU doesnt have cable management so I wanted to put the wires behind the mother board tray but there is no room because the sidepanel wont close when its all behind it.



My Seasonic 650W Power Supply does not have cable management ,
I hide all the cables under the Mobo tray , was very easy , I preffer *no *modular PSU 
With *no* modular PSU is possible to hide even better the cables


----------



## MeRcChRiS

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817189014 my PSU is a mess.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I will be ordering my 690 sometime next week. I had a hard decision to make between the 690, COSMOS, nine hundred, and twelve hundred. I have a serious back injury that is going to require surgery shortly, and want to take the easiest/cheapest/least work path I can right now. THX to KarmaKiller, I decided for my personal style and needs at this point the 690 is going to end up being the easiest to modify to my likings. I spent the better part of my morning looking at all of the mods everyone has made to theirs and it has been both informative and inspirational. I have a few tricks up my sleeve now and just hope that my back will stand up to the challenge.


----------



## Triplesec

I hope all goes well with the surgery bro. You will enjoy the 690, It's easy to work with and is a great case for cooling, even un modded. 
I Look forward to seeing whats up your sleeve.........


----------



## KarmaKiller

Glad you gonna join the club! 
You'll love the case. Everyone that's come over to my house, and seen my setup, always asks first about the case..


----------



## kkbob33

_update:_

well i just bought this from Cyberdruid to go with my upcoming water cooling setup






i cant wait to get this thing together to see it in all its pimptacular glory









ill post some pics as soon as its up!


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


I hope all goes well with the surgery bro. You will enjoy the 690, It's easy to work with and is a great case for cooling, even un modded. 
I Look forward to seeing whats up your sleeve.........


THX, as do I. It's hard coping with this injury being 26 and having the nickname superman.







Had to find out the hard way that I really wasn't invincible









As for some magic tricks, lets just say that I have noticed a few small overlooked details that probably not many others can see that will all should add up in the end, granted that my hands can do the work that my head has envisioned for this case hehe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*

















Glad you gonna join the club! 
You'll love the case. Everyone that's come over to my house, and seen my setup, always asks first about the case..











I used to have an acrylic that had that same influence on guests, but there was not much I could do in terms of tidying up the cables. There's nowhere to run or hide them when it's all open and visible lol. So eventually the combination of wires exposed, cleaning the case once a month, how easily it scratched, and poor ventilation drove me mad enough to trash it. I went back to one of my first modified mid towers running a total of 6 high speed 120mm fans with a fan controller so I could obtain a few drops of performance from the old and outdated system. As you know KarmaKiller, I am still weighing a few options with the new build. I think I am going to hold off on the new parts until the end of June when the "new technology" starts popping up and hopefully the prices of what I want now will drop a few hundred bucks lol.

As for joining the club, I think I will like it around here, just have to get some of the newB smell out of the air lol.










Again THX for the link here and the recommendation of this case I should be ordering it along with a new 24" TV/Monitor the beginning of the week.

And for anyone that is interested this is what I have planed for my upgrade
CoolerMaster RC-690 of course
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4
Intel core 2 QUAD Q6600
Tuniq T-120 CPU cooler
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 1066 
CORSAIR CMPSU-620HX
EVGA 512-P3-N871-AR GeForce 9800 GTX(G92) 
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200 RPM 
ASUS SATA 20X DVDÂ±R DVD Burner with LightScribe
Acer P243WAid Black-Silver 24" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor with HDCP Support


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


_update:_

well i just bought this from Cyberdruid to go with my upcoming water cooling setup






i cant wait to get this thing together to see it in all its pimptacular glory









ill post some pics as soon as its up!










That looks sweet.


----------



## Zaxbys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


_update:_

well i just bought this from Cyberdruid to go with my upcoming water cooling setup






i cant wait to get this thing together to see it in all its pimptacular glory









ill post some pics as soon as its up!


How much do one of those setups cost?


----------



## Microsis

Can i join the club??????



(click for more pics)


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Microsis that is NiCE!
do you still have the lower intake fan?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Microsis that is NiCE!
do you still have the lower intake fan?

yup, i switched out the blue one though since it didn't go with the theme


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaxbys* 
How much do one of those setups cost?

well he's charging $100 on his website for the waterfall res but hes giving OCN members a better price(i guess). my whole setup is over 400 bucks but i didnt go cheap on anything so that kept the cost up(plus i have blocks for everything







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Can i join the club??????



(click for more pics)

sexy


----------



## Biohazard1984

Hey I like to get add pls







I'm in the middle of modding my case out right now while I'm waiting for the last of some parts. I'll post pics as soon as I find my Cam (I know its around here some where lol).

Edit: Added a few Pics of the mod so far


----------



## whtwrnglrx06

Put me in the club i dont know if it counts as modded heres the link to my modded page with pics

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...6k-beware.html


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Can i join the club??????



(click for more pics)


wow that looks awesome!! nicely done!!


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I just put the order through for mine, will have pics of a stock case getting stripped and modded once it gets here.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Sweet!
You should make a build log. It's good way to keep track, and post all the mods and what-not. When your done with it, then post your final pics in here.









Good luck!


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Sweet!
You should make a build log. It's good way to keep track, and post all the mods and what-not. When your done with it, then post your final pics in here.









Good luck!









I guess Karma is on my side for this stretch haha. I sure hope so, I have a ton of ideas, just hope my hands can do the work my brain is brewing.


----------



## Biohazard1984

I've got a quick question the side panel on my case sticks something fierce is there anything that i can do to make it slide out a bit better and is this just my case or do you all have the same problem?

Thnx
Bio


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biohazard1984*


I've got a quick question the side panel on my case sticks something fierce is there anything that i can do to make it slide out a bit better and is this just my case or do you all have the same problem?

Thnx
Bio


Didn't have that issue until I painted, then about 50 times of opening and shutting made it work a little better.


----------



## r_aquarii




----------



## Triplesec

Looks Good!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

looks like an alien spaceship


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Well here's mine safe, I mean stock for now.







I can be in the "stock" list for a few days. Weather is really crappy here right now so I can't do any painting just yet


----------



## KarmaKiller

Nice. Finally got it in eh?
Enjoy modding it.









What's the weather stripping for?


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Nice. Finally got it in eh?
Enjoy modding it.









What's the weather stripping for?



Yep took me all of an hour to have it stripped down too. haha
I am going to use the weather stripping for the rubber insulator between the power supply area (it's prolly not going to hold up to the paint I am going to use and doubt it will come off in one piece) and is also going to go between the plexiglas and the side of the case for an insulator. The big brown thing next to the case is a 24"X24"X1/8" sheet of plexi to play with


----------



## iandroo888

whoa.. hello. haha. was out of town for a few days. hecka trying to catch up on things again. will add those new on the roster asap.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I am at a stand still for what I can do at this point THX to nVidia/ATI and the likes. Gonna buy all new parts when the reviews and everything comes out next month, so in the meantime I have done a LITTLE cutting on the 960 to help wire management. Added my NMB 120mm monster blowers for now. A pic of the old case in there too for good measures. and yes painters tape FTW


----------



## KarmaKiller

Nice job.
So what's all the painters tape on there for then? Getting ready to put the window in or something?


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Nice job.
So what's all the painters tape on there for then? Getting ready to put the window in or something?


 Pretty much ya. My plan is to use the Jigsaw for the initial cutout, Route a piece of scrap board to fit the outside of the window frame and then use that board as a jig for the acrylic, which will be mounted on the exterior with nice looking bolts and washers. I am also going to paint the interior panels so that the wiring can be hidden that much more. I am also going to meticulously take all of the connectors off the new power supply and airbrush them semi gloss black to help once more with the wiring. The cat is out of the bag now lol. And yes those hideous IDE cables will be out of there with the new setup.


----------



## lavieinjuste

You have a lot of work ahead of you. If I had decided to put a window in my case, then I probably would have been following a similar process to what you are doing here, but my case is all closed in.









Good work so far though. It looks nice!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I read some numbers somewhere: In his case, it didn't make any difference (2-4 degrees C) in having just one low intake fan and one exhaust fan up top vs more than 2 fans intake at the 2 bottom and side panel, and having more exhaust fans up top. do you guys think it really makes huge difference that having so many fans, although seems uber cool, makes any considerable difference in lowering temperature in this case?


----------



## terrapcmod

its good to keep constant airflow comming on to your cpu and gpu rather then recirculating hot air. the mroe fans the better. If u want to see if u have good airflow in ur pc case blow smoke into an intake fan and if there is any smoke in the corners or anywhere, then u need more fans


----------



## scottath

Just thinking of getting this case - what is the clearense on the back of the m/b tray - 25mm for the fan?

Why does no-one have a crossfire setup in it? any reason or just not that popular?
I will proably be the first with a crossfire setup then if i do end up getting the case.

Also, can the top mounted I/O ports be moved to a front drive bay?


----------



## iandroo888

u goin to need a slim 80mm fan.. think the width is 15mm.

would be nice if u got an xfire setup.. not many people have dual cards in general.

u can do a mod like that.. but its not a "stock" place to move.. the i/o ports are just held by screws.


----------



## scottath

Is there no fan included for the back panel?
My Crossfire setup is a little cramped in my case atm so i want to upgrade it
see my sig for my specs


----------



## terrapcmod

Can i join XD


----------



## Microsis

just finished my window mod: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ed-5-26-a.html


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Is there no fan included for the back panel?
My Crossfire setup is a little cramped in my case atm so i want to upgrade it
see my sig for my specs


the only fans that it comes with are front, 1 side, and 1 rear. stock fans rated i think around 30 - 40cfm.

there are approx 8 - 9 places to put fans. front, 2 side, 1 bottom, 1 rear, 2 top, 1 behind mobo, and 1 could be fitted in the 5.25" bay if u have room.

*edit*

LOL @ terrapcmod - hey! u da guy who created a different thread on posting 690 mods and have the CM 690 club link in sig without actually being in it! LOL . pretty good rig there ya got. looks sweet!

will add u and microsis into club. welcome


----------



## yellowtoblerone

yeah looks great


----------



## Sonic

Just ordered my new psu about a couple hours ago. Making the HSF the only thing to get and have this baby is running.


----------



## terrapcmod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


the only fans that it comes with are front, 1 side, and 1 rear. stock fans rated i think around 30 - 40cfm.

there are approx 8 - 9 places to put fans. front, 2 side, 1 bottom, 1 rear, 2 top, 1 behind mobo, and 1 could be fitted in the 5.25" bay if u have room.

*edit*

LOL @ terrapcmod - hey! u da guy who created a different thread on posting 690 mods and have the CM 690 club link in sig without actually being in it! LOL . pretty good rig there ya got. looks sweet!

will add u and microsis into club. welcome


LOL ye thanks bro


----------



## Triplesec

OH boy! Fun times coming......Got some new mod parts on the way from CD and MNPCTECH. Window, U-Channel, 120mm Fan Ducts, Carbon Fiber vinyl, Green CCL kits. Should be in by Mon. at the latest. Then the modding begins.....YAY!


----------



## iandroo888

i need to buy some u-channel if i cant get my cuts straight and clean. not for this case tho.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

So I guess this is what it feels like to be that kid that gets picked last for the team huh? (mommy, I didn't make the team this year wha) HAHA, I'll get mine done when the puter parts start coming in


----------



## iandroo888

what???


----------



## -Devil-

well i own a 690 now, course it is in parts for my build up most likely will be 'unmodded' not counting a few new holes cut here and there for better wire management ...

would start up a build thread on it, but not sure if it would fit into the case mod build area...

ok here are a coupla quick pics ... specs for the comp are in my sig area



































in the process of checking out the fit on my new build ... and have a question

the Scythe Ninja Mini .. has an 80mm fan that comes with it, as you can see in the above photo i have 3 120mm fans right around the cooler fins ... should i still place the little 80mm there? 2 of the 3 fans will be pulling air out of the case straight across the fins .. the third one will be pulling air as well but isn't near it ...

































(NOTE: room temp was 81f during that run)


----------



## iandroo888

Welcome new members r_aquarii, Biohazard1984, -Devil-, and CRZYSTNG !!!

Happy modding to those who decide to mod. Happy CM 690 ownership to those who leave stock









roster should be updated. plz pm me if your name is not there! thx


----------



## CRZYSTNG

THX iandroo888, I have something decent to put in my sig now haha


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


i need to buy some u-channel if i cant get my cuts straight and clean. not for this case tho.


 Let me know how much you need, I went a little overkill with my order and got 12 feet of it...LOL! I'll send you some.


----------



## marsey99

muuhahahahar

i just won me some e-tailor vouchers playing cod4 so i have ordered the windowed side panel for my case and some other crap


----------



## Triplesec

@ -Devil-, Do you plan to overclock? If so I would def. recommend putting the fan on the cooler.
If not try without it and check your temps if they are ok then leave it off if you like. Good luck with the rest of your build and welcome to the club!


----------



## rublik

Just did the wiring to look better Here r the pics


----------



## rublik

And a few more


----------



## tonschk

Really funny I was checking the Coolermaster website and have found the Advertisement about the Coolermaster CPU cooler Hyper 212 with the CM690 and also with the FOXCONN MoBo MARS , exact the same I have installed in my CM690 . only the PSU is different


----------



## wolfy87

Do you think I could do good cable management of OCZ StealthXtreme 600W, in CM690?
it is not moddular...


----------



## tonschk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfy87*


Do you think I could do good cable management of OCZ StealthXtreme 600W, in CM690?
it is not moddular...










Why not ? I was looking for a *not modular *PSU ,if done properly the cable management of a not modular PSU is even better , because are less cables coming from the PSU , look the photo above , of course you need a case with holes on the motherboard tray like CM690


----------



## tonschk

CRZYSTNG said:


> Well done CRZYSTNG .congratulations , you have done very fast the build
> 
> May be in the future you can upgrade the top twins 120mm exhaust fans , with 140mm fans , i reccomend , the Yate Loon 140mm D14SM-12 1400RPM , i have installed this Yate Loon fans on the top of the CM690 , and are very good , there are also the Yate Loon 140mm D14SL-12 1000RPM even more silent


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rublik* 
Just did the wiring to look better Here r the pics

Nice job!


----------



## mtbiker033

new PSU in the box! time for new pics!


----------



## mtbiker033

one more!


----------



## Sonic

Nice, I got the same power supply. Was your 8pin cpu cable barely enough to reach? My 8pin connector is a bit more lower than your is and I'm not sure if it will reach, might need to buy an extender.


----------



## mtbiker033

it barely reached!! but was long enough, no stress on the wires or connector I was happy with it like this. I was previously using an 8-pin extension but wanted to eliminate it if I could.


----------



## xguntherc

ok so heres my question for everyone in the thread.. my temps are not as great as I thought they would be with all the Fans I have in this baby.. It could possibly be my Mount.. I'm going to try and remount it. I have the Q6700 GO OC'd to about 3.33GHz with a Tuniq Tower Cooler, and my Idle temps are around 45C how do those sound...I think they should be a little better.

So my question is has anyone Mounted a Fan to the backside of the Mobo tray. this case we all have CM690 comes with a 80mm mount for a fan to cool the Mobo, but it lines up right with the CPU.. if I added a nice 80mm fan there would it help, has anyone done that and noticed any difference.. or is that only going to help my Motherboard Temps.. I would think it would help the CPU also cuz it lines right up with it.. so please let me kno if you've done this.

also Pictures are more than welcomed.. PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Triplesec

As far as your temps go that is high for idle. Check the flatness of the Tuniq's base when you re-seat it. use a razor if possible or any perfectly flat piece of metal then look for light between the base and razor. If you see light then lapp the cooler. Do the same with the CPU. I have had to lapp every Tuniq I have installed in builds so far.


----------



## tonschk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


ok so heres my question for everyone in the thread.. my temps are not as great as I thought they would be with all the Fans I have in this baby.. It could possibly be my Mount.. I'm going to try and remount it. I have the Q6700 GO OC'd to about 3.33GHz with a Tuniq Tower Cooler, and my Idle temps are around 45C how do those sound...I think they should be a little better.

So my question is has anyone Mounted a Fan to the backside of the Mobo tray. this case we all have CM690 comes with a 80mm mount for a fan to cool the Mobo, but it lines up right with the CPU.. if I added a nice 80mm fan there would it help, has anyone done that and noticed any difference.. or is that only going to help my Motherboard Temps.. I would think it would help the CPU also cuz it lines right up with it.. so please let me kno if you've done this.

also Pictures are more than welcomed.. PM me.

Thanks!


The installation of the 80x80x15mm at the back of the mobo. in my opinion is not necessary , if you install that 80mm as *exhaust* at low speed ( *silent *), the strong negative pressure inside the case produced with the top twins exhaust 140mm fans plus the back exhaust 120mm fan , will be too much for that small 80mm and *even * if installed as exhaust , the air will enter through the grill of that 80mm exhaust low speed fan ( due to big negative pressure inside the case ), if installed as high speed *exhaust,* that 80mm exhaust fan will be unbeareable noisy . On the other hand ,is unnecessary install that small 80mm fan as intake , because the big negative pressure inside the case already develop a natural* intake *airflow through the 80mm grill even without a fan installed there ,therefore in my opinion , a 80mm fan installed in the CM690 is useless and not necessary


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonschk*


The installation of the 80x80x15mm at the back of the mobo. in my opinion is not necessary , if you install that 80mm as *exhaust* at low speed ( *silent *), the strong negative pressure inside the case produced with the top twins exhaust 140mm fans plus the back exhaust 120mm fan , will be too much for that small 80mm and *even * if installed as exhaust , the air will enter through the grill of that 80mm exhaust low speed fan ( due to big negative pressure inside the case ), if installed at high speed , that 80mm exhaust fan will be unbeareable noisy . On the other hand ,is unnecessary install that small 80mm fan as intake , because the big negative pressure inside the case already develop a natural intake airflow through the 80mm grill even without a fan installed there ,therefore in my opinion , a 80mm fan installed in the CM690 is useless


 Well said!


----------



## xguntherc

really.. you really think that it's completely unneeded.. and wont do anything, thats to bad, I wonder why they'd add something like that. That wouldn't do anything. probably to get people to think wow.. thats cool, I wanna get that case. haha Idk.

and as for Lapping the Tuniq. I checked it with a flat piece of Metal before I installed it.. and from my personal view it seemed pretty damn straight and smooth. the metal could be off.. it's best to use a razor, I didn't have one. I could check again. It was pretty flat tho, much better than just about EVERY True I've seen.. and my tuniq looked better than the one I installed on my brothers system.. yet his temps are better than mine.. so either it's not that.. or idk.

i think a good part of it could also be the Thermal Paste.. as I used about the size of an Uncooked Grain of Rice on mine, and I used a blob a little bigger than a BB on his.

I read the rice thing worked great. and it worked wonders on my AMD Dual 5400+

but I've also heard you should use a lil more paste on a Quad core.. so I think I'm going to remount it, check the flatness.. and use a blob about the size of a PEA of the AS-5.. and see if that does me better. I sure hope it does.. What about changing the stock fan in the Tuniq.????

thanks for all the responses..


----------



## tonschk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


really.. you really think that it's completely unneeded.. and wont do anything, thats to bad, I wonder why they'd add something like that. That wouldn't do anything. probably to get people to think wow.. thats cool, I wanna get that case. haha Idk.

..



I think the small and thin 80x80x15mm fan is unnecessary ,but the 80x80mm grill area at the back of the MoBo help to cool the back of the MoBo even without a thin 80mm fan installed there


----------



## Delphi44

have any of you guys cut the grills off the side panel? these 2 hi-speed yate-loons are driving me nuts


----------



## tonschk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi44*


have any of you guys cut the grills off the side panel? these 2 hi-speed yate-loons are driving me nuts


If you want to install the 120/140mm side fans , I think ,as* intake *this side fans produce noise due to airflow hitting the side grills .try to install something between the fan and the side grill ,to separate that fan from the side grill ( separation of 1cm away from the grill ), as* exhaust *,the side fans ( i think ) produce less noise ,and is not necessary to separate the fan from the grill


----------



## Delphi44

i have had someone suggest a used dryer sheet (OCN Chat) anything else you can think? otherwise dremel here i come


----------



## tonschk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi44*


i have had someone suggest a used dryer sheet (OCN Chat) anything else you can think? otherwise dremel here i come



If you want , use the bottom black plastic filter bracket to install the fan onto the side panel grill , i think this black bracket , reduce the noise


----------



## marsey99

you should have the front, side and base as in and rear roof and back of mobo aas out.

yea a bounce sheet might work or some small rubber gromets.


----------



## derek2esilent

Add me to the modded section









For more pics of my case and my turned hdd cage check out my how to:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...cm690-56k.html


----------



## lilmanmgf

Just finished mine.


----------



## smb_

Nice! Looks sick dude!


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonschk*


Why not ? I was looking for a *not modular *PSU ,if done properly the cable management of a not modular PSU is even better , because are less cables coming from the PSU , look the photo above , of course you need a case with holes on the motherboard tray like CM690


Ok thanks....can`t wait to get the case..








Do you know if Corsair TX 650W has longer cables than OCZ StealthXtreme 600w?


----------



## scottath

I'm now thinking of getting this case - are the Corsair HX-620's cabling long enough to get to the ESP12v connector?

Also - if someone has a HX-620 and a HD3870, can you show me [picture] how much clearance i will get if it is screwed into the lowest 2 PCI-E Slots

thanks

scottath


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilmanmgf* 
Just finished mine.


























i just got my WC setup but i couldnt get the fans i had setup in the top









ill post some pics as soon as i get my cam back.


----------



## lilmanmgf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
i just got my WC setup but i couldnt get the fans i had setup in the top









ill post some pics as soon as i get my cam back.

Yeah, I had to make a new mesh for the top using a staples mesh trash can. Otherwise there was no way.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Well, here's Franken Case. I guess you could say she has been modded some. No whinning about the looks of the rad or the outside fans as I will be making a performance shroud that will completely close in the top. I also plan to get some antech cool spots to cool the Mosfets, top outside fan is doing that. Not sure about how to get air to the video cards yet.









First thing I did was to create a wind tunnel under the 5 1/4 bays. It works really well at directing a ton of air into the case. No comments on the Gateway DVD player, it works and I'm cheap.


















I may put a splitter back here to direct air to the video cards.










Before water cooling I removed all of the holes up top for better airflow. I also removed all the plastic line pieces on the top, again for better airflow.










I made a cut on the backside of the mobo tray to allow for easier wiring routing.










Decided to go with water as I just could not cool the chip in this thing down and overclock at all. That's not a knock against the case, opening the side panel and stuffing a fan against the computer didn't help either. It's just a volt hog. Also, wiring is not to bad. Not happy with all the wiring in the hard drive cage area but for now it's okay.










Here's where I sat the rad for now. It will stay up top, but I am going to make a performance shroud to completely enclose it and provide better pull for the fans, as 1" just isn't enough space.










Those holes I cut befiore watercooling came in handy here.










Due to space limitations, the resivoir and pump, I have currently mounted two fans on the outside of the case. Upper is for the mosfets lower is for the SLI cards. Ran the wiring through holes beneath the fans.










Here she is all closed up and looking freakish!


----------



## -Devil-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triplesec* 
@ -Devil-, Do you plan to overclock? If so I would def. recommend putting the fan on the cooler.
If not try without it and check your temps if they are ok then leave it off if you like. Good luck with the rest of your build and welcome to the club!


if i do overclock it will be minimal at best ... i have the fan on now ... on the bottom blowing upwards twards the top fans ...

but the comp is DOA at the moment .. bad PSU that i have to rma already


----------



## Impulse741

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kanman*


k move me over to the modded section







i demand to be second!










































I know this is a realy late reply, but just thought i'd let you know ur tuniq tower is upside down ^^ Ill post my pic tommorow, and hopefully will be the first person with ATI Crossfire in a Cm 690!


----------



## iandroo888

derek2esilent - Updated to Modded
lilmanmgf - Added to Modded
Tufelhunden - Updated to Modded

Welcome and Gratz on "update" to Modded







hahaha

sorry havent been around ocn lately. been going out a lot haha.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Impulse741*


I know this is a realy late reply, but just thought i'd let you know ur tuniq tower is upside down ^^ Ill post my pic tommorow, and hopefully will be the first person with ATI Crossfire in a Cm 690!


his fan is probably seated the opposite of yours









i used to have a tuniq and the fan was reversible


----------



## Impulse741

ah right then, fair enough if it is, but i just thought it looks better other way round too


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Impulse741*


ah right then, fair enough if it is, but i just thought it looks better other way round too










well i do agree on that


----------



## andyroo08

Howdy people

After looking through the modded 690s in this thread I decided to give the ol' window mod a shot.

This if my first mod, thought it came out alright. No power tools used just a nibbling tool









Finished pics:

axle seems to like the warm air around the case









Closer shot









The nibbling tool. Leaves a nice clean cut, although it took a while.


----------



## marsey99

got the new side on my case

















shame its not clean


----------



## mtbiker033

I want to make a side window for my case but leave the 2 fans on the side, I know this will greatly limit the size of the window as I want to keep it between the fans and the supports for the media bays & HD bays. It would just be a small window that will give a little view inside but maintain the fans on the side.

I was considering getting the plexi and using the strong 3M two sided tape and maybe putting a couple screws through it for looks if I can find some cool looking hex head ones or something.


----------



## kkbob33

you could always make a window and put fans in it. i thought about that but decided against the extra work


----------



## Triplesec

When I find my friggin camera I will post pics of my window and lighting. 
I put a 120mm fan duct in my window directly on top of my Ultra Kaze thats mounted to my TTBT.
hehe don't get your fingers near that blender...LOL!


----------



## vwgti

Well its not the cleanest, but best I could do with the time frame I had available.


----------



## wolfy87

nice lol...

Guys, what fans from newegg are you suggesting me , I would go for blue variant...having a gigabyte x38-ds4 motherboard...
Also what CPU cooler for around 50-60bucks?
IÂ¸ll take e7200 at the moment and some quad later, OCing is involved...


----------



## Impulse741

why have so many people made a mess of their cases, putting cardboard in it and all.


----------



## kkbob33

well heres the pics of my new liquid cooling setup




























RAD had to go on the top becuase i couldnt get my fans to fit in the top and i didnt feel like removing the screening.


----------



## marsey99

looks nice and clean that bob but you want to get some anti kink wrap inbetween your cpu and power regs man, looks like it will be choking your flow to me.


----------



## jpye11

Hey guys - just wondering how you install a second front fan behind the 5.25" bays? do you need to mod the case at all??


----------



## k1t

guys... i am thinking of getting a CM690 for my brother's rig and is have a few concerns.. number is all the meshes in front and on top of the chassis itself... does it collect a lot of dust on it?
secondly, i am thinking of cutting the fan grill up front and install a generic dust filter (some filter foam i have lying in the house). the question now is how bad will it interrupt the airflow and cause my temp to go berserk inside...


----------



## marsey99

the front fan and dvd covers all have a filter on them, so does the fan mount in the bottom so you would only need them for any side fans you fitted.

but yes they do collect dust if you have a fan sucking thru them, but thats not as bad as no filter.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


looks nice and clean that bob but you want to get some anti kink wrap inbetween your cpu and power regs man, looks like it will be choking your flow to me.


i actually was thinking that and tried squeezing the tube totally round but it didn't help my temps at all. my proc is 58C @1.51vcore.


----------



## marsey99

it could just be the way the light hits it on those pics making it look worse than it is.

cant grumble at those temps for load on that vcore.

i love the res on the front too


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


it could just be the way the light hits it on those pics making it look worse than it is.

cant grumble at those temps for load on that vcore.

i love the res on the front too










Thanks







. Cyber Druid did a great jod. if anyone wants one they can be found here: http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidp...waterfall.html


----------



## Bacon_Is_Good

I know this may be a stupid question but do you have to mod this case to put the top exhaust fans on? Also how many spaces are there for the top fans (2 or 1)? Correct me if I'm wrong, but the stock case doesn't come with top exhaust fans... right?

Thanks!


----------



## mtbiker033

no modding needed for the top fans it comes with spaces for 2, up to 140mm. I personally use 120mm fans. It comes with 3 120mm fans, one blue LED in front of the hard drive cage, one as rear case exhaust, and one on the side if I remember right.

Btw welcome to OCN!! Bacon is good!! bacon FTW!!


----------



## Bacon_Is_Good

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


no modding needed for the top fans it comes with spaces for 2, up to 140mm. I personally use 120mm fans. It comes with 3 120mm fans, one blue LED in front of the hard drive cage, one as rear case exhaust, and one on the side if I remember right.

Btw welcome to OCN!! Bacon is good!! bacon FTW!!


Hey man thanks for the welcome and fast reply.

I guess I will put the side fan up top and order another fan to pair up next to it since I'd prefer not to have a side fan.

While in discussion (I'm sure this has been answered before) but does the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 cooler fit in this case (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...E16835233003)? Also how does this case compare to the Antec 900... that's the case I've been set on for a while but now I'm considering other options.


----------



## KarmaKiller

The case IMO has better air flow then the 900. Also, it's pretty easy to hide the wired in this case too. The CM690 has filters stock, which the A900 doesn't. Also, the PSU mounts on the bottom, which in the Antec it doesn't either.

And I haven't found a cooler yet that won't fit in this case.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

case is good, but how do you clean the dust that plague this case


----------



## Bacon_Is_Good

Also another question on how the motherboard is mounted: how are the clips for mounting and screwing in the motherboard, are they like rubber or metalish clips?


----------



## Triplesec

My wifes friend let me borrow her camera for a few seconds so I got two pics of my new mods.........Not the best pics but until I can find my camera this is all I can do.

My new window with 120mm fan duct for the Ultra Kaze.
Attachment 75159

New separation for the PS with 120mm fan duct, With Carbon Fiber vinyl. I did the MOBO tray also but didn't judge the size of the board correctly so I gotta go back and fix it.
Attachment 75160


----------



## wolfy87

nice...always prefered blue...but green can be cool too...
I`m going for some UV mod when I get mine (hope soon







)...
Anyone knows is there some UV paint or liquid, to paint some stuff on mobo, like heatsinks and connectors so they shine under UV light?


----------



## Triplesec

Yes they make spray and brush on UV paint. Look at your nearest hobby shop.

The green goes with my nVIDIA theme.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
case is good, but how do you clean the dust that plague this case

remarkably with so much airflow I don't have much dust at all in my pc. about once a week I open it up and check and the most I see is on the side of my top video card from the side fan. not much dust collecting anywhere and I guess it's due to so much air moving around it doesn't get to settle anywhere and gets blown out the back or top and also most of the intakes on this are filtered.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacon_Is_Good* 
Also another question on how the motherboard is mounted: how are the clips for mounting and screwing in the motherboard, are they like rubber or metalish clips?

the Xigmatech will fit but you might not be able to use the top side fan. that cooler is really good though, compares with the TRUE but costs much less.

The motherboard is connected by screws and there are small brass stand-offs that go onto the motherboard tray. The motherboard sits on these stand-offs and screws go through the motherboard into the stand-offs. They come with the case as they set your motherboard at the right height for the IO shield.


----------



## cyborg939

Does anyone have a good guide on how to paint the interior of the case black? I wanted to do that in addition to making a case window (which I already know how to do).


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyborg939*


Does anyone have a good guide on how to paint the interior of the case black? I wanted to do that in addition to making a case window (which I already know how to do).


I'm sure you came to the right place for that advice. I have never done any painting but alot of the members in this club have and will be able to help.

That's one sweet rig you are planning!


----------



## cyborg939

Also, does anyone know a good place that I can get a CM690 with cheap shipping.


----------



## TrueNoob

count me in heres a pic


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrueNoob*


count me in heres a pic


nice!!

I think our heatwave is supposed to subside a little wednesday night when a cold front comes through but your temp problems are definitely being caused by your high ambients. You have a SWEET rig!!


----------



## cyborg939

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


nice!!

I think our heatwave is supposed to subside a little wednesday night when a cold front comes through but your temp problems are definitely being caused by your high ambients. You have a SWEET rig!!


Heat wave may end tonight. T-storms are probably on the way!


----------



## markatto

I want in!

SLI 512 GTS, I dunno If I'm "modded" or not- I cut out the plastic crap so i could mount fans in the top (they wouldn't fit above my tuniq)

I'll add more pics when i get my wc loop in!


----------



## Silven

Thanks to you guys, I now want to downgrade to a CM690 lol. I might be better off saving the money from the cosmos ~_~


----------



## markatto

wanna trade?









actually I think the cosmos would be a pita for watercooling. Sweet case otherwise though.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyborg939*


Heat wave may end tonight. T-storms are probably on the way!










I sure hope so it's been ridiculous here the last few days, since Saturday.


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


Yes they make spray and brush on UV paint. Look at your nearest hobby shop.

The green goes with my nVIDIA theme.


Thanks, but I couldn`t find it in my place, in small town that I live...But my friend will be going for USA in the middle of July, so is there some of this stuff on newegg (varnish or paint)?


----------



## Silven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markatto*


wanna trade?









actually I think the cosmos would be a pita for watercooling. Sweet case otherwise though.


lol yeah but im not water cooling, check my sig







huge difference in price though, that's why im considering downgrading


----------



## Triplesec

No paint on Newegg. But These guys caryy it: http://www.dtekcustoms.com/index.asp...S&Category=223


----------



## wolfy87

thanks...I am going for some black-yellow combo...it is rare, everyone is doing blue, red, green...Some UV lights, and yellow cables... yellow is hard to find, but it is doable...

I`m still thinking on my colour combo, green looks nice...but still don`t have final idea...looking for inspiration...









I found some good stuff here-http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g44/...ml?id=F2bHuGxL
nice shop...


----------



## TrueNoob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
nice!!

I think our heatwave is supposed to subside a little wednesday night when a cold front comes through but your temp problems are definitely being caused by your high ambients. You have a SWEET rig!!


thx dude, that put a smile on my face







. ya though, i really hope it does cool down this wednesday. Still going to invest in an AC and some cooling upgrades ^^


----------



## Silven

would a silverstone op1000 evolution fit in the 690 with no hassle?
dimensions: 150 x 86 x 150mm (W x H x D)


----------



## yellowtoblerone

markatto:

how thin are your 120mm top exhuast fans? i didn't know you caan mount them in between the upper lid and the case


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silven*


would a silverstone op1000 evolution fit in the 690 with no hassle?
dimensions: 150 x 86 x 150mm (W x H x D)


You would not be able to use the bottom intake fan with that Power supply. But it will fit in the case.

Edit...Woot! 300th post!


----------



## iandroo888

yellow toblerone - to answer your question, they should be 25mm or so. (just refered to jab-tech for yate loon fan spec). thats what i have under my top panel. two 120mm high speed yate loons.


----------



## derek2esilent

all 120 mm fans are 25 mm thick (besides 38mm ones) how do you fit those under the top panel? i tried with my apevia fans and its not even close. and yes i have the plastic grill stuff cut out.


----------



## iandroo888

it should fit. i used stock holes. ran the cables on one side down the hole with the usb/firewire/esata. the middle one should fit fine with just the plastic honeycomb cut out. for the one near the back, that make take a little bit of modding.

two ways. either u use stock screw holes or not. some people didnt use stock screw holes and moved it so both fans were in the middle of that area.. and drill their own holes to mount. if u use the stock screw holes, ur gonna have to cut away some of the plastic near the end on the inside on that top panel. should fit.


----------



## vietrice89

you can cut the fan holes out... so you have better airflow =) the top of your case can hold your fans it snaps in and out


----------



## Silven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


You would not be able to use the bottom intake fan with that Power supply. But it will fit in the case.

Edit...Woot! 300th post!


+rep aw dayyummm... how much clearance do i have so as to be able to use the intake?


----------



## iandroo888

150mm ? that should fit.. as well as use the bottom intake fan. but hes going to need to expand the hole on mobo tray


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


it should fit. i used stock holes. ran the cables on one side down the hole with the usb/firewire/esata. the middle one should fit fine with just the plastic honeycomb cut out. for the one near the back, that make take a little bit of modding.

two ways. either u use stock screw holes or not. some people didnt use stock screw holes and moved it so both fans were in the middle of that area.. and drill their own holes to mount. if u use the stock screw holes, ur gonna have to cut away some of the plastic near the end on the inside on that top panel. should fit.


i tried fitting my 25mm Scythe SlipStreams under the grill after cutting out theplastic grill with no luck. The top just wouldnt latch







. i guess certain fans may be a tad bit smaller than 25mm.


----------



## andyroo89

I just got my CM 690 case I'll have pictures in a couple of hours!


----------



## rublik

there is a post in this thread that say a 20mm fan would fit


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


150mm ? that should fit.. as well as use the bottom intake fan. but hes going to need to expand the hole on mobo tray


 HAHAHA my bad I had the filter from the front intake mounted there and when I made the measurement I didn't account for it.....LOLZ!









Yeah will def. have to expand that hole.


----------



## Silven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
150mm ? that should fit.. as well as use the bottom intake fan. but hes going to need to expand the hole on mobo tray

oh cool, i was worried with having 1 less intake fan. what do you mean by expanding the hole on the mobo tray? would the psu be hitting something around that part? +rep


----------



## Triplesec

Yes. The hole in the bottom of the MOBO tray. It's where we all route our wires from our power supply through to the back of the case(To hide that huge bundle of joy) You will have to extend that hole further to be able to get the wires behind the tray.


----------



## iandroo888

^ agreed with triplesec. quick work with a dremel.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


^ agreed with triplesec. quick work with a dremel.


Don't forget to sand it some so it is smooth and not jagged. Again with the dremel is good.


----------



## aecker22

Hey...I've had the 690 for like 5 months already, but finally got my system built and running. I did some cable management, but I got bored of doing it at the end, so I kind of just slopped the last few cords around. Im actually not even using that power cable connected thats sitting on the bottom, so I could just take that out too. Later I'm most likely going to cut a window and purchase some green cathode lights. Here's a (crappy cell)pic of it..


----------



## NickN

nice setup aecker, my 520hx cable management is messy


----------



## NickN

Hey, here's my case, any ideas on cable management? it's messy









Inside



What's this? How do i get rid of it? I don't think i need it.

[img=http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/4980/p6134942wp1.th.jpg]

The back...

[img=http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/1305/p6134943ty1.th.jpg]

Better view of inside

[img=http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1209/p6134946ce0.th.jpg]


----------



## Triplesec

Just route it through to the back of the case. Never ever cut wires off of your power supply! You never know when you will need them and you run the risk of shorting it out!


----------



## NickN

90% are behind,thought there only 2/4 wires atm, but the one you see from the psu doesnt reach...


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickN*


Hey, here's my case, any ideas on cable management? it's messy









Inside



What's this? How do i get rid of it? I don't think i need it.

[img=http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/4980/p6134942wp1.th.jpg]

The back...

[img=http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/1305/p6134943ty1.th.jpg]

Better view of inside

[img=http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1209/p6134946ce0.th.jpg]



start by covering all the fan and case wires in black tape so they all look the same, try to hide as much as pos under the mobo tray and where you can cable tie them all together.


----------



## NickN

Wrap black tape around the wires?

Good idea, thanks, does the e-sata connect to a sata connection?


----------



## iandroo888

yes it does. the esata is basically an adapter changing sata to esata. nothing more.


----------



## Triplesec

YAY!!! I finally found my camera! Here is the pics I wanted to take:

Attachment 75472 Attachment 75473 Attachment 75474 Attachment 75475 Attachment 75476


----------



## markatto

when are you gonna update the list?

I want in haha! I posted pics a page or 2 back.


----------



## marsey99

@nick

yea m8, cover the multi colured wires for the fans and case in black tape, unless you want to get some black sleaving for them, it looks neater if they are all the same colour.

@trips

thats sick that man, real nice lite up in green


----------



## dead_j0ker

****ing wow! i love this case...I would love to buy it but I dunno if I could do a Side window or not!


----------



## andyroo89

Pictures of my case

Click for full size


----------



## scottath

Hi guys,

I'll be getting this case soon [later this week probably - need to sell my 7900GS first]
Dose on one yet have a crossfire setup in this case [on overclock.net]?
If not - i will be the first







[specs in sig]
Just wondering how easy it is to make a window for the case as my current case has a window and me being me loves to see my expensive hardware....


----------



## stumped

Well here's my new rig as promised a while back.














































Lolz @ the wire and tape mess.









Oh, and don't worry about the rubber band, it was just straightening out my gpu (my wire management pulled the gpu power too tight and the pcb started to bend, it's all fixed now)

Oh, and 2D pictures do not do my case *JUSTICE*


----------



## -Devil-

i finally got my PSU back from RMA (2 week turn-around) and have the computer up and running ... decided to try an OC on it just to check out the temps ... here are the idle and load









load


----------



## dead_j0ker

OUCH! An underclock and its idling around 40! But load temps are pretty good oh wait...that's not full load.


----------



## -Devil-

at a full load the core #1 occasionally hits 51 but most of the time stays in the high 40 range ... (ran prime95 for 2 hours before i took the s/c)

i may can get the idle down a little bit once i play with the fan direction and such .. but since my room temp is so high i doubt it will go to low...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

markatto :

i tried to seat it above the case and in b/w the top, regular 25mm fans dont fit


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


markatto :

i tried to seat it above the case and in b/w the top, regular 25mm fans dont fit


These would probably have a better chance at fitting.

http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120x12...d-pr-3825.html
http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120x12...d-pr-3826.html

Edit: Stumped, your Accelero doesn't look like its on correctly.


----------



## iandroo888

not a better chance, those do fit! haha. thats what i use =P


----------



## cbosdell

I would like to join the club -- my CM690 is currently unmodded (in my apartment pc build).

Thanks!


----------



## seba84_2005

Hi ALL:welcome: this is my casing


----------



## wolfy87

wow..nice man...and you mad a first post at the right place!


----------



## STDSkillz

I decided to go with a CM690 for my build, I read too many good things about it. When I saw it IRL at CompUSA, I knew it was the case for me (bought on Newegg, of course!).

I'm definitely in the "unmodded" demographic; I didn't choose a mathematics major over mechanical engineering for nothing lol

Here's a couple of very generic pictures:



Should probably get around to doing something with all those cords at the bottom. Humph, oh well. I've really enjoyed working with this case. I'm very glad I purchased it. I don't know how I didn't live with the screwless design before this!


----------



## BTK

mine


----------



## qwertab12

I want to be in the club Unmodded Currently in the works


----------



## Jay1ty0

well
here is mine...


















As you see I fkd up my side panel and cant remove the fan...

Is the side panel worth it?


----------



## B!ol

Since the screw is stripped and panel is already all scratched up, I suppose you could just go at it with some pliers to turn the screw. But I'd wait for some other suggestions first.


----------



## Jay1ty0

I am using that to try to remove the bolt...


----------



## Sonic

Ok sweet, I found out what type of screw that fits perfectly. Now I just don't know what type it is.

Pics to follow soon.


----------



## iandroo888

i made an acrylic thing that fits in the empty space between hd bay and psu. what u guys think? ignore the eraser there. took picture before i made something that goes in that spot.


----------



## Sonic

Wow, maybe you could make me that acrylic thing too







.

I literally thought it was a second PSU for a second.


----------



## iandroo888

lol it does look like flipped psu huh XD


----------



## go.kyuu

All Intake is blocked !


----------



## Jay1ty0

Please, someone with the side panel plz say something...

Because the fan is loud in the standard one...

And my intake fan is only at 800 Rpm...
This case is at least 10 degree warmer than my previous one...


----------



## go.kyuu

the side panel is loud because of vibration, dude 10 degrees warmer because there is no INTAKE!


----------



## Jay1ty0

I know it is because of the vibration...
Maybe I should remove the side fan and place it on the Led Fan...


----------



## go.kyuu

get vibration dampening screws


----------



## Jay1ty0

Well all fans are at 1200 RPM now...
I dont see a difference ...


----------



## Jay1ty0

HORRIBLE TEMPS!


----------



## Jay1ty0

If I remove all the unused HDD drive bays will it improve my air flow


----------



## Jay1ty0

New temps!!!
Good ones








Today my city is HOT.
35ÂºC out there :O
I inserted an exhaust slot down there, removed the sound card, and putted all fans at 100%


----------



## lavieinjuste

Four posts in a row??


----------



## Jay1ty0

Damn if you didnt post I would had five!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go.kyuu* 
All Intake is blocked !

nope. if u look closely, the acrylic piece has a fan mounted on there so i didnt lose the bottom intake. the 5.25" bay has an intake fan. and the front pnael intake in front of the HDD bay is just for cooling the hd's pretty much anyway


----------



## Jay1ty0

Well I figured out how to keep my PC cool and silent!
I putted the Side Panel fan making exaust!
I cant hear a thing now!
And it lowered my temps









Sorry for being a big pain in the ass...
I LOVE YOU OCN


----------



## yellowtoblerone

what do you mean by you putted teh side panel fan?

iandroo888,

what does that acrylic thing do?


----------



## iandroo888

nothing much. pretty much "fills" in the "empty" space between psu and hd. nothing in particular. cover some cables too. hehe


----------



## Hutkikz

I just found this Awesome site.








Heres what I've done to my 690 so far
























I'm a fabricator by trade that got carried away with my first "mod"








more pics here
http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/m...view=slideshow


----------



## marsey99

thats gunna look sick when its done m8, keep us updated or start a build log


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
i made an acrylic thing that fits in the empty space between hd bay and psu. what u guys think? ignore the eraser there. took picture before i made something that goes in that spot.

iandroo888,

looks awesome bro!!


----------



## illidan

hi everybody!

mine case still unmoded, but i'm starting to mod here is progress (still waiting for some parts) http://www.sx-team.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1200


----------



## Jay1ty0

Cat looks awesome








hehe he likes to have hot air on his belly?
<3


----------



## iandroo888

ugh crap i just remembered i forgot to add new pplz onto list! will do that after i get back from gym!

thx for the comments on my "mod" guys

and hutkikz... OMG.. DAAAAAMN!


----------



## slngsht

New pic. Got a couple 4850's on the way so I'll post pics as soon as I get them put in.


----------



## stumped

lol @ the floppy.
good job slngsht


----------



## iandroo888

floppy in hd rack  !!!


----------



## slngsht

ROFL! yeah, i didn't want it in the front. ruins the whole "new" feel of it. I only need it when I go to install XP RAID drivers. I'll probably end up pulling it out. Need the bay for another drive.


----------



## TheCh3F

Here's my cm690. I modded the top of the case and the removable panel to allow for my PA120.2 and tubing. Build log + more picshere.


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## iandroo888

when did u build yours


----------



## Hutkikz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


and hutkikz... OMG.. DAAAAAMN!


LOL Thanks for the comments

yesterday I picked up some plastic and started widening the faces. also started figuring out the wiring for the fans. I never liked molex connectors so went looking for replacement, Found some 1\\8" mini stereo jacks\\plugs at radio shack. I think these should work good, Any Opinions?


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## Jay1ty0




----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## derek2esilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
would somebody please post.
i swear whenever i post nobody really comments on my stuff and then the thread stops until i send one of these messages.

your case looks really good. did you paint the inside too?


----------



## Sonic

I like what you did with the fan controller, I plan on doing that when I get mine.


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## lhowatt

Hey guys i just ordered my 690 and have some questions.

What type of paint should i use if i choose to paint my case?
Also is the mesh on the case easy to remove?


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## iandroo888

i used Rust-O-Leum Professional spray paint from Home Depot. Worked well. Think it was specifically for metal too! used it on the plastic parts of the case too. worked well.

mesh its ok to take off. must remove the panels by tabs or a little force. the mesh has little tabs that stick thru the plastic "frame" and u need to bend straight and u can pull the mesh out. becareful.. they may break if u bend too much =o


----------



## lhowatt

Finaly got my case today. this thing is huge compared to my dell lol


----------



## iandroo888

painted? 1st pic looks painted. or is it just light or flash


----------



## seba84_2005

My new update


----------



## Sonic

Here is what I plan on doing.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


painted? 1st pic looks painted. or is it just light or flash


My case? No its not painted. My $300 video camera takes excellent videos but crappy photos


----------



## iandroo888

lol ouch. what camera? must get for concerts


----------



## lhowatt

Its some samsung my parents bought.


----------



## aecker22

Hey guys, I posted a while back showing my case before doing anything to it. Well, I finally got around to cutting a custom window in it, and I think I did alright. What do you guys think? btw sorry for the cell phone pic, no camera..


----------



## Jay1ty0

Its pretty good, but a bit shallow


----------



## aecker22

Im not sure what you mean by shallow?


----------



## scottath

Could have made is deeper around the edges / bigger window


----------



## aecker22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Could have made is deeper around the edges / bigger window


Oh, well I made it like this because I thought it looked really nice, and I do think the outcome is awesome. For my first ever case mod, and first time using the tools I did, I feel good about it.


----------



## go.kyuu

It looks sweet man, you've cover up all unnecessary eyesores, good job~!


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aecker22*


Hey guys, I posted a while back showing my case before doing anything to it. Well, I finally got around to cutting a custom window in it, and I think I did alright. What do you guys think? btw sorry for the cell phone pic, no camera..












Cell phone pic?!?! That's not bad for a camera-phone, what megapixels is it? You did awesome cabling... Can't say the same for my rig







I wish I can find my camera.


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aecker22*


Oh, well I made it like this because I thought it looked really nice, and I do think the outcome is awesome. For my first ever case mod, and first time using the tools I did, I feel good about it.


I think you did a great job!







You don't have to have a huge window for your case to look good. 
I made mine so you would see what I wanted to show off, Not the entire case. Smaller windows are better in my opinion cause it puts the eyes directly on what matters!


----------



## aecker22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


Cell phone pic?!?! That's not bad for a camera-phone, what megapixels is it? You did awesome cabling... Can't say the same for my rig







I wish I can find my camera.


yea..thanks for the compliments guys..The phone is an HTC-6800(Mogul) from sprint that has a 2mp camera...The key to good pics are good lighting and still hands...That picture was actually taken in a pitch black room, with the led flash.


----------



## Corbet

I'm really digging the side windows on the first 10 pages or so. Does anyone have a guide to putting on into the 690?


----------



## turkey4550

Hey guys I am new to the site, but have a badass cm-690 in the mix. Here is what is completed so far. It still has to be cleared so it will be nice and glossy when complete. The dude (me) airbrushing my current case also did a kickass job on a thermaltake armor .


----------



## turkey4550

here is the window, I did it while back it is green fluorescent acrylic, with the inside of the case done in black.



















That system is no longe rin it though. This case is empty and probbably going to the selling block.

Good looking cases on here.


----------



## seba84_2005

update 29-06-08


----------



## Triplesec

DUDE!! That is SICK CLEAN!!


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## TheRobotron

Looking to join, no pics but will post asap! Also I am unmodded for now.


----------



## lhowatt

Yeah count my in as a member of the 690 club. Btw does the case actualy have to have computer parts in it for me to be a member?


----------



## unknownSCL

Can anyone help me out with a "custom window"? i want something "different" besides just a plain window.

here is a pic of my side pannel so if anyone has any ideas please tell me!


----------



## aayushnair

Hope you all like this.. isnt really a mod just cable sleeving .. nothing else..


----------



## aayushnair

Hey Moderator. ... i'll love to be a member of this club.. my Case pix are posted just above this reply.. THX ..


----------



## iandroo888

hey gomenasai! hecka buzy lately! will add as soon as i can! sorry again!


----------



## kkbob33

hey if anyone is interested in my modded case i have it here: http://www.overclock.net/sale/352059...aterblock.html


----------



## Jay1ty0

How do you put another intake fan on the front???

Does is have holes?
or do you need an adaptor?


----------



## turkey4550

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0* 
How do you put another intake fan on the front???

Does is have holes?
or do you need an adaptor?

Cooler master makes a hardrive cage that will slide in there. Or you can just do what I have done. Get your hands on some soft foam cut the a hole to accomodate the fan then the outer diameter to fit the 5.25 drive bays. And stuff it in. As long as you cut the foam with enough excess, it should fit snugly, and be able push it all the way to the front of the case. The foam will also dampen any excess fan noise from vibration.


----------



## iandroo888

updating roster.......

please be patient......

*beep*

*beep*

*beep*

*beep*

Added to Modded

seba84_2005
Hutkikz
TheCh3F
baird gow
aecker22
Added to Unmodded

NickN
andyroo89
STDSkillz
qwertab12
Jay1ty0
illidan
lhowatt
aayushnair
Added to Undetermined

cbosdell (no pictures)
TheRobotron (no pictures)
Updated

Triplesec
stumped
slngsht
if theres anything wrong, or have SLi or XFire system and no "icon", or wrong post of pictures, or whatever, please tell me









hope i got everyone. please tell me if i missed you. i went back like 2 weeks and updated.

W00T! We Have 112 Members


----------



## BTK

this got big


----------



## WarPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seba84_2005* 
My new update










(Pics go here)


That is sick.







Ohhhh, GTX 280 fits in there. NICE!


----------



## seba84_2005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WarPriest* 
That is sick.







Ohhhh, GTX 280 fits in there. NICE!

Thanks. I just wait for the water block to my GTX









As already I will have this I will add new pictures


----------



## WarPriest

Hmm...that just made me want to get a 690 for my next build.


----------



## turkey4550

Well, I finally go the finishing touches done on my 690.


----------



## derek2esilent

sick looking case dude


----------



## spendavis

Hi all!

I came across this post and am now convinced that I am going to get a CM690 for my next build!







Have I made the right choice?!?









Anyhow, here are the planned specs to my next build (all comments most welcome):

Case : CoolerMaster 690 V2 Dominator
Motherboard : Asus Maximus Fomula
CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz (OC'd to 4.0GHz)
Heatsink : Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Memory : Corsair XMS2 DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 4GB (4x1GB)
Graphics Card : XFX nVidia 8800GT 512MB 112 Cores 1.8GHz GDDR3
PSU : Corsair HX620W
HDD : Samsung SpinPoint HD501LJ 500GB 7200RPM
Optical Drive : Optiarc/NEC AD 7200S-0B
Keyboard : Saitek Eclipse Blue Backlit Wired Keyboard
Thermal Paste : Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
Display : Samsung 22â€ 2232BW Glossy Black TFT Monitor
Mouse : Logitech MX620 Wireless Laser Mouse
Window : Coolermaster Side Window Panel for CM690
Lighting : Sharkoon 12â€ Blue CCFL 4in1 Kit

Also, im not sure how many fans I will need and what size (because I don't yet own the case







) - any recommendations? Furthermore, I plan on spraying the interior with Matt Black spray paint - are the panels on the CM690 easy to dismantle?

All comments and recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spendavis*


Hi all!

I came across this post and am now convinced that I am going to get a CM690 for my next build!







Have I made the right choice?!?









Anyhow, here are the planned specs to my next build (all comments most welcome):

Case : CoolerMaster 690 V2 Dominator
Motherboard : Asus Maximus Fomula
CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz (OC'd to 4.0GHz)
Heatsink : Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Memory : Corsair XMS2 DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 4GB (4x1GB)
Graphics Card : XFX nVidia 8800GT 512MB 112 Cores 1.8GHz GDDR3
PSU : Corsair HX620W
HDD : Samsung SpinPoint HD501LJ 500GB 7200RPM
Optical Drive : Optiarc/NEC AD 7200S-0B
Keyboard : Saitek Eclipse Blue Backlit Wired Keyboard
Thermal Paste : Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
Display : Samsung 22â€ 2232BW Glossy Black TFT Monitor
Mouse : Logitech MX620 Wireless Laser Mouse
Window : Coolermaster Side Window Panel for CM690
Lighting : Sharkoon 12â€ Blue CCFL 4in1 Kit

Also, im not sure how many fans I will need and what size (because I don't yet own the case







) - any recommendations? Furthermore, I plan on spraying the interior with Matt Black spray paint - are the panels on the CM690 easy to dismantle?

All comments and recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


 Its a great little case









I would recommend 120mm or 140 mm fans. 2 at the top, 1 in the back, 1 on the bottom, and one in the lower front. the stock ones(back and lower front) are weak but get the job done.


----------



## lhowatt

turkey4550: whats with the empty drive slots? better airflow? No easier way to get more air in your system than take the panels off lol.


----------



## seba84_2005

My last new update


----------



## lhowatt

I love your cooling system. It looks awesome could you post some external pics


----------



## seba84_2005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
I love your cooling system. It looks awesome could you post some external pics

THX man







and let they put out, I will find them


----------



## aecker22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seba84_2005* 
THx man







and let they put out, I will find them









Yeah man. Great job on the system. I'm loving the green! Keep up the G-work!


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seba84_2005* 
THx man







and let they put out, I will find them









tell me do you have any lights inside? Seeing your cooling makes me want liquid cooling and a window









BTW welcome to overclockers.net


----------



## seba84_2005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
tell me do you have any lights inside? Seeing your cooling makes me want liquid cooling and a window









BTW welcome to overclockers.net

I have highlighting UV, the liquid reacts on UV. I greet but this is not first my post on overclock


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seba84_2005* 
I have highlighting UV, the liquid reacts on UV. I greet but this is not first my post on overclock









Yeah but your still a newbie


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turkey4550* 
Well, I finally go the finishing touches done on my 690.





































Dude, that is one of the sickest cases I've seen. Awesome airbrush work!








+Rep for you sir!


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Dude, that is one of the sickest cases I've seen. Awesome airbrush work!








+Rep for you sir!


personaly not my style but its an excellent case with the best airbursh ever!

BTW what is the OC sticker on the left?


----------



## turkey4550

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


personaly not my style but its an excellent case with the best airbursh ever!

BTW what is the OC sticker on the left?


Another forum I am member to as well.


----------



## Danylu

Has anyone here bought the windowed side panel ????

I am wondering whether that comes with a fan or not.. THANKS!


----------



## chronostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


Has anyone here bought the windowed side panel ????

I am wondering whether that comes with a fan or not.. THANKS!


it comes with 1 fan, AFAIK


----------



## Offsprung

Have 2 CAV-T03. Mostly bought the 690 for the price. Sure seems people love the 690. I guess I am modded since it MUST be modded to add ide drives. It really seems to me that it is missing a SATA backplane. Never could understand why it has easy remove drive trays and yet you have to remove the other cover to connect cables. It also seems to get filthy EVERYWHERE with all the holes.
Nice tips and cool mods. Missed that under mobo tray cable hole, will have to check mine for clearance. Everyone seems to have removed those black cable ties.
Some of the mods I find confusing...like if you do not add a window why paint the inside?

I also replaced the front led fan with one with no flashing leds and removed that over the top front logo.


----------



## XedLos

I would love to join heres what ive don to my case

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ter-690-a.html


----------



## lhowatt

nice


----------



## Offsprung

Well got the ps cables routed under mobo tray but that lip on the back makes it near impossible to use this method. I bent it flat but just seems to be wrong the way they completely blocked it with that lip. I guess their plan was to back at bottom and back in at top next to cpu and a ps with 3 foot cables. Love cooler master cases but they all seem to have at least one little what the...like my Cav with a second exposed 3.5 bay that is not exposed.

On further thought I guess you'd paint the inside to look cool with no cover, like mine are most of the time







would just have to figure out what to do metal on metal. Doesn't the cover removal chip and scratch the paint? And drive remove/add if you do the bays?


----------



## aayushnair

Hey Moderator . ..howsya doin.. thx for including me here ... but hey im just adding to ur work ... ive just modded my case... !!

Thx in advance - for updating the records weneva u get the time..

Hope u all like the design.... sorry abt the grainy pix .. i only had my mobile phone handy at this time!!

TC Modders..


----------



## aayushnair

hey hope all like em !!


----------



## illidan

side window completed, waiting for TRUE and then case is going on paintjob


----------



## Sonic

I'm going to attempt to make something cover the 5.25" bays and hd racks and maybe the PSU whenever I have time and feel like doing it haha. Example in pictures.


----------



## iandroo888

hmm. black acrylic?


----------



## Sonic

I think I might just go with metal/aluminum w/e lol, I'll probably paint it black. We'll see I got to finish this build, pay the parents back, so whatever is left I'll make an attempt haha.


----------



## iandroo888

i guess if you can find the metal pieces and have the stuff to cut them, its okay. i dont know where to get metal panels like that so i went with acrylic. came out pretty good in a way...


----------



## Kimutaku

Hi guys im new here








When u saw my casing pls give me some comment.
My first time fixing computer and modding my casing.
Hope it is nice & u guys like it!! Cheers!! :thumb2:


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
i guess if you can find the metal pieces and have the stuff to cut them, its okay. i dont know where to get metal panels like that so i went with acrylic. came out pretty good in a way...

I don't know, nothing is set in stone. My dad has a lot of tools, mostly Dewalt. He's got a dremel, jigsaw, countless drills and mmm that's all I know of the top of my head.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
I don't know, nothing is set in stone. My dad has a lot of tools, mostly Dewalt. He's got a dremel, jigsaw, countless drills and mmm that's all I know of the top of my head.

Aluminium Mesh might work well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
side window completed, waiting for TRUE and then case is going on paintjob





































That looks quite nice, what screws did you use for the window? I might do something similar.


----------



## XedLos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XedLos* 
I would love to join heres what ive don to my case

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ter-690-a.html

Hey can i Join you can see my comp on the top link


----------



## m3th0d

Looking to get some medium speed Yate Loons on Jab-tech..

Which were the good ones? I forget the model number...

http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-...2-pr-3009.html
http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120x12...d-pr-3826.html

SM or SL?


----------



## MarineRevenge

Got my new rig (in sig) monday night, and i picked out the Cooler Master CM690 case cause i heard it was beastly, and that the 550W power supply they were offering with it for another 80$ was really good.

No pics yet, but soon. Un-modded case. Antec 92mm fan in the top side vent, Cooler Master 120mm in the bottom (came with case) the 120mm blue LED fan in the front that came with. Replaced the fan on the very back of the case, it wouldn't spin fast enough, replaced with an Antec 120mm fan.

Inside looks like hell. A giant video card, a giant HSF, too many fans, cables all over the place.. i'm suprised i get air flow sometimes.


----------



## mhawk

hello friends, I'm new here, awesum work with ur cabbys, some r rather inspiring. here's my 690 btw:


----------



## mhawk

i seek an advice from u frnds......

my rig is some 8-9 mnths old, and the cabby tends to gather some dust. I guess thats pretty obvious with all the fans in action. So, wat r u all doing to avoid dust/clean ur 690?


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


first off be fore you read this i believe that filters work for a little but get so clogged they cant pull much air through and start sucking the dust through. once the dust is in since its clogged and no pressure keeping dust moving it settles down on the components. so less filters and more fans and pressure the better. thats also why i i replaced every fan mount with all tricool antec fans in on medium speed.

i took the front filter off and also took off the filters on the back of the slot covers and i have had mine since last cmas and barly any dust, i would call it none. and i blew that off for the first time in almost 8 months with compressed air can and it worked well. Maybe do that 1 time every week if u have pets (i do) 1 time a month if not.
But i do often vacuum, blow off or pick off) dust and pet hair off the front grill that has the cooler master emblem.

this pic shows compressed air i use









well i also added aero slot covers by silverstone (bought from micro center). may have helped a little. i cut the bottom grill and replaced with a round grill that sticks out.

1 thing is a while back after i built it i did install a air purifier which may suck a lot of dust from room. funny thing is out of coincidence i just replaced filters 2 days ago and cleaned case the same day unintentional.










by the way i added to my case again i replaced clear side and bottom fans with green so now the bottom is green and above graphics card is blue.
my cpu fan is green but i may buy the blue led thermaltake v1

see all the cabling behind bottom fan well i rerouted them and some other little things looks much nicer. moved the cathode thing ill post them another time tired of trying to put the bulging side panel back on for an hour. looks amazing. ill prob upload them in 3 days
have passing league for hs football i have to drive to san diego from orange county 4 times 2 times tomarrow and 2 times sat it sucks bas but mostly gas cause we are driving our selves



shes a beauty claude


----------



## MarineRevenge

Heres my pics now...


----------



## Danylu

@ mhawk: I bought myself a $10 mini vacuum cleaner about the size of my thumb to pinky when my hand is fully stretched. It is so weak it can (barely) pick up dust so it won't suck up anything important. It doesn't get 100% but it sures goes close for $AUS10.

@ baird gow: Case coming along quite well!


----------



## 21276

can i join? i just placed an order on NCIX for a Coolermaster cm690! (and corsair vx550w, but thats irrelevant to this thread), will post pics as soon as it gets arrives!


----------



## scottath

My CM690 is coming soon - Monday i hope - i will be the first to get a crossfire symbol i think - Dual HD3870's


----------



## Danylu

Hi

I am thinking of modding a side panel window onto my CM690 and I have a few questions.
The window I plan to use is this;
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=6926
I have 2 questions related to that;
1. If no cothade lights are exposed to that, will it be clear?
2. Is it possible to rivet or screw the window onto the existing panel without the whole thing cracking?

And for the CM690 top panel, is the mesh on that easily detachable and reattachable? Does anyone know what holds it together with the sides?

Thanks. Reps will be passed out when all these questions are fully answered


----------



## scottath

1) - Yes it should be - if no light is getting to a substance it cannot refreact the said light
2) Yes - but pre-drill holes first - or as you said it will crack - and do not overtighen the screws - as that will crack it also


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
1) - Yes it should be - if no light is getting to a substance it cannot refreact the said light
2) Yes - but pre-drill holes first - or as you said it will crack - and do not overtighen the screws - as that will crack it also

Sounds great... now that would probs add an extra $50 to get the predrill holes... I have no idea where to get that done though. Any suggestions? Or can I drill the holes myself?


----------



## scottath

Just go down to Bunnings or some where and get clear acrylic - will be cheaper than PCCASEGEAR to.
Get/borrow a jigsaw/dremel and drill from a friend and make it yourself.

Drilling the holes is really easy and to get it all precut will cost alot more as you said


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Just go down to Bunnings or some where and get clear acrylic - will be cheaper than PCCASEGEAR to.
Get/borrow a jigsaw/dremel and drill from a friend and make it yourself.

Drilling the holes is really easy and to get it all precut will cost alot more as you said

But I want my case to be clear during day and UV during night and I don't think they sell UV windows at Bunnings







. Is there a thread anywhere where I can get the basics of drilling acrylic without breaking it? And how would I make the hole for countersunk screws (the ones where the head doesn't stick out)?

Reped on post#1288


----------



## scottath

I get you now....

Drill slowly









Get a nice new drill bit that is very sharp and drill slowly through it - make the bit as wide as the screw [not including the outer screw bits (spiral bit)]
Countersinking screws have little teeth under the head that counter sinks themselves - or you can buy a counter sinking bit to - basically a razor blade on the end of a drill bit looking thing


----------



## Vith

these cases are pro only thing was the buzzing from the side fan other wise wicked sick


----------



## opty165

im going to be picking up a cooler master 690 for my new build and i would like to know about fans for this case. what kind of fans would you recommend and should i occupy all the fan spots? also are all the fan mount spots 120mm or 140mm?

i wont be putting fans on the side panel. i'll be doing a window mod


----------



## Sonic

The rear and front only accept 120, the top and the bottom can hold 120/140. The back only fits 80x15.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
The rear and front only accept 120, the top and the bottom can hold 120/140. The back only fits 80x15.

so i take it the spot behind the motherboad takes the 80mmx15mm right?

now would 2 140mm in the top, 120m in the bottom, and 1 120mm in the front be good?


----------



## scottath

There is more mountings than that:
1 Front
1 Bottom
1 Back
1 right side [80x15]
1 Left side
2 Top
And you can mount another on the left side depending on the side panel and mount one in the disc drive bays
Opty165 - Pretty good i think


----------



## Sonic

I totally forgot about the side panel.


----------



## wolfy87

is that fan behinf the mobo helpfull?
anyone saw lower cpu temps? is it worth bothering?


----------



## scottath

From what i've read it can actually hamper temps in some case, i'm not bothering with it when my case comes


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
I get you now....

Drill slowly









Get a nice new drill bit that is very sharp and drill slowly through it - make the bit as wide as the screw [not including the outer screw bits (spiral bit)]
Countersinking screws have little teeth under the head that counter sinks themselves - or you can buy a counter sinking bit to - basically a razor blade on the end of a drill bit looking thing


Ok cool thanks. How many seconds do you think I would take to do a 4mm hole?


----------



## Outcasst

I need some advice. Can anybody tell me if the HR-03 Plus cooler fits in the case, and if possible how much room is between the edge of the Heatsink and the side of the case? I'm worried that I may have to remove my side fan


----------



## Danylu

I have another question... how about cutting Acrylic Panels? I assume I cannot get a saw and hack at the thing, I think laser cut is the only way to not make a mess out of it. Any aussies out there know where and how much $$? Dude... 480mmx480mm is like the same size as my side panel.

Or will I be able to cut it with one of those spinny electric saw things?


----------



## scottath

Bandsaw/jigsaw/scrolling saw/anglegrinder/dremel with right fitting should cut it fine - but laser will get best result

At school we use a bandsaw - you would have seen one at a butchers
Noidea where to get it done though


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Bandsaw/jigsaw/scrolling saw/anglegrinder/dremel with right fitting should cut it fine - but laser will get best result

At school we use a bandsaw - you would have seen one at a butchers
Noidea where to get it done though

Hm... I might see how much it costs to get laser done on it and compare to the result I might possibly get with my inadequate skills







.

On the picture here:
http://www.acryan.com/index.php?opti...d=29&Itemid=86
Is that a real representation of what the thing will look like with the cold cathodes on?


----------



## scottath

Your going to have plenty of off cut to practice with i think - might as well do it your self if you have the tools


----------



## Danylu

I have the tools... but not the skills. Or I could just buy the CM690 side panel lol. But I like UV Green...


----------



## scottath

As i said - you will have plenty of off cut to practice...

Yo could get a side panel from the nvidia version of the CM690 when it comes out - assuming the fittings are all the same


----------



## turkey4550

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
I have another question... how about cutting Acrylic Panels? I assume I cannot get a saw and hack at the thing, I think laser cut is the only way to not make a mess out of it. Any aussies out there know where and how much $$? Dude... 480mmx480mm is like the same size as my side panel.

Or will I be able to cut it with one of those spinny electric saw things?

A dremmel works perfectly for the job. You can go about it severalways actually. You can use a fiber reinforced cut-off wheel. Cut a little outside the lines thn clean up witha sandind drum. Then another option would be a router bit for a dremmel (some call it a sideways bit) but they are a little harder to control. The last option is a jigsaw. But if going with this option make sure to use a metal cutting bit (not as jagged) and ensure that use this only when cutting 1/8" or thicker acrylic. Anything thinner will be creacked from the reciprocation of the saw. I have done several hundred sidepanels in this fashion.


----------



## Danylu

I don't get what you mean by "you will have plenty of off cut to practice".

The nvidia version could take ages to come out. But then again I plan to do this mod around Christmas. One big mod then.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turkey4550* 
A dremmel works perfectly for the job. You can go about it severalways actually. You can use a fiber reinforced cut-off wheel. Cut a little outside the lines thn clean up witha sandind drum. Then another option would be a router bit for a dremmel (some call it a sideways bit) but they are a little harder to control. The last option is a jigsaw. But if going with this option make sure to use a metal cutting bit (not as jagged) and ensure that use this only when cutting 1/8" or thicker acrylic. Anything thinner will be creacked from the reciprocation of the saw. I have done several hundred sidepanels in this fashion.

Man this is getting too complicated... Thanks for the info everyone but I reckon I'm just going to leave it here. I need to work out and plan my watercooling mod before this window as the window is based on how I decide to do the wc mod.


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
I don't get what you mean by "you will have plenty of off cut to practice".

The nvidia version could take ages to come out. But then again I plan to do this mod around Christmas. One big mod then.

Comming out soon here - one of our suppliers at work has got in it's comming soon "part" of it's site

By cut off i mean - the sheet from PCCASEGEAR is much bigger than needed - so don't cut the window to size first - take it in small cuts to practice before you get to the right size


----------



## turkey4550

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Ok cool thanks. How many seconds do you think I would take to do a 4mm hole?

I also hate to rain on your parade, but you cannot countersink (per say)a side panel. Think about it. A countersinked fastener is tightened flush with the mating surface which means it the head of it penetrates the outer layer. The metal side panel is too thin. If the hole is large enough for the head to be flush with it, it passes all the way through, thus only being fastened to the acrylic and leaving a nice hole in the panel. On another note, the teeth on the under side of the head scrape paint off of the panel when tightened, and if removed and reinstalled you will have some nice shiny silver areas surrounding the fasteners. Small plastic tension clips such as the ones used on the thermaltake armor series work great. Or if you do not want any external fasteners, I use this mostly. 3M double sided tape! And always make sure to use masking ape around the holes you are drilling in caseyou slip with the bit you are less likely to cause any collateral damage.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Comming out soon here - one of our suppliers at work has got in it's comming soon "part" of it's site

By cut off i mean - the sheet from PCCASEGEAR is much bigger than needed - so don't cut the window to size first - take it in small cuts to practice before you get to the right size

I expect a Q42008 or Q12009 timeframe.

Oh... Ok, I get you now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turkey4550* 
I also hate to rain on your parade, but you cannot countersink (per say)a side panel. Think about it. A countersinked fastener is tightened flush with the mating surface which means it the head of it penetrates the outer layer. The metal side panel is too thin. If the hole is large enough for the head to be flush with it, it passes all the way through, thus only being fastened to the acrylic and leaving a nice hole in the panel. On another note, the teeth on the under side of the head scrape paint off of the panel when tightened, and if removed and reinstalled you will have some nice shiny silver areas surrounding the fasteners. Small plastic tension clips such as the ones used on the thermaltake armor series work great. Or if you do not want any external fasteners, I use this mostly. 3M double sided tape! And always make sure to use masking ape around the holes you are drilling in caseyou slip with the bit you are less likely to cause any collateral damage.

With the countersunk screws, I meant that the countersunk screws are in the acrylic. Do you have any links/pics of the plastic tension clips? I might rivet it actually... Looks pro.

I had thought about double sided tape but wasn't sure whether it would've held.

EDIT: Whats the thing is this pic called:









I can't seem to remember and I have a few of these in the garage I think...


----------



## turkey4550

that is a jigsaw


----------



## turkey4550

And as far as the double sided tape, it will hold alright. It is actually nearly impossible to get it back off with out destrying the sidepanel.


----------



## turkey4550

oh, and the tension clips are like plastic push rivets as you can see. Standard rivets can get risky, could crack the acrylic.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turkey4550* 
And as far as the double sided tape, it will hold alright. It is actually nearly impossible to get it back off with out destrying the sidepanel.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *turkey4550* 
oh, and the tension clips are like plastic push rivets as you can see. Standard rivets can get risky, could crack the acrylic.


I reckon the tape would simplify it so much.

So thats what its called... I have one in the garage I think... If I don't my uncle does. I think I could use that to cut the acrylic with good results. I found a website that tells you how to do it (thats where I got the pic)


----------



## illidan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
That looks quite nice, what screws did you use for the window? I might do something similar.











here is worklog (work is still in progress)
http://www.sx-team.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1200


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 









here is worklog (work is still in progress)
http://www.sx-team.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1200

Ok thanks. They fit in normal fan screw holes do they? If they do I might use these rather than normal screws for my radiator if I decide to get one...

EDIT: What language is it in so I can throw it through Google Translation?


----------



## hevymetl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
...Yo could get a side panel from the nvidia version of the CM690 when it comes out...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
...The nvidia version could take ages to come out. But then again I plan to do this mod around Christmas...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119157

It's been on New Egg for a couple weeks.

*nervously clicks "submit" for his first post*


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hevymetl* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119157

It's been on New Egg for a couple weeks.

*nervously clicks "submit" for his first post*









Cool but we're Aussie.

Welcome to OCN














!!!!


----------



## scottath

How easy is it to put IDE HDD's into the caddies? Does it require some cutting?


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
How easy is it to put IDE HDD's into the caddies? Does it require some cutting?

Annoying enough that I have mine mounted in a thermaltake I-Cage in the upper section... before that I had a simple adapter to shrink the bay size. Never fighured out a way to use the caddies for IDE... Cables make it impossible.


----------



## scottath

I have my IDE HDD's running through a Converter [IDE->SATA converters] - i just think i will have to make it fit - Anyone else tried in the caddies?


----------



## hevymetl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hevymetl* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119157

It's been on New Egg for a couple weeks.

*nervously clicks "submit" for his first post*










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Cool but we're Aussie.

Welcome to OCN














!!!!

Ahh. I knew I had to be missing something. No other resources in Australia, huh?

And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## scottath

Here you go Danylu:
Working with acrylic:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post4232350


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


Ok thanks. They fit in normal fan screw holes do they? If they do I might use these rather than normal screws for my radiator if I decide to get one...

EDIT: What language is it in so I can throw it through Google Translation?


i think that they are the same, didn't try. it's Serbian language


----------



## xlastshotx

Does my case still qualify to be in this club?


----------



## REax

Here is my final (so far!) CM690 mod. Not too much done. Interior and exterior paint. Flat black interior, flat grey exterior. Paint match CD-ROM. Cut a few holes for cable management. Changed all LEDs to white (power, HDD, CD-ROM). All screws painted black or grey to match. Let me know what you think!


----------



## iandroo888

holy crap! its finally finished! woot! heck yah man! uh. hmm lemme update this club.. after i get back from school... (is procrastinating and have test in less then 2 hours)


----------



## illidan

wow!! great paintjob!!!


----------



## scottath

Inside look really good - i personally don't like the gray on the outside - but at least it's uniform


----------



## scottath

My case came today









Will start building in about half an hour
Pictures to come soon


----------



## Danylu

Hi just wondering, does anyone know where I can get a blueprint of this case??? This will seriously help me with my upcoming mod


----------



## 21276

there seem to be A LOT of Corsair PSU's in the pics lol, makes me glad i ordered a cm690 with a vx550w

will post pics as soon as it arrives


----------



## scottath

Can finally add me to be the first with a Crossfire system - slightly modded








Pictures:


----------



## 21276

just thought id post and give the person who posts after me bragging rights for being post #1337 in this thread.









EDIT: actually, that would be 1337 reply, making this post #1337








/offtopic

ontopic: i cant wait for my CM690 to get here, i cant help but google pictures and videos, or even ANYTHING about it. i must have it!


----------



## m3th0d

Would it be possible to do the window mod with just a dremel? Like, would it give me nice clean cuts?


----------



## Danylu

@scottath

How thick are the fans mate? I sure hope those stickers don't melt off the HSF


----------



## scottath

They are mostly 38mm thick fans- the normal fans are 25mm thick


----------



## turkey4550

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m3th0d* 
Would it be possible to do the window mod with just a dremel? Like, would it give me nice clean cuts?

Yes, and if you really would like to add a finishing touch, places like frozencpu.com have very thin c-channel window moulding that really makes the cuts look clean.


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Can finally add me to be the first with a Crossfire system - slightly modded








Pictures:









































I think those double fans won`t bring you that much performance, as much noise they would generate...
you can do DVD-ROM door paintjob...


----------



## derek2esilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Can finally add me to be the first with a Crossfire system - slightly modded








Pictures:









































why is your front fan in drive bays backwards?


----------



## scottath

Yeah noticed the front fan - have sinced fixed that....

The DVD Drive will be changed later i think
The fans are not doubled - the fans on the right are actual fans, the ones on the right are shrouds - no fan in it


----------



## Jay1ty0

Well, I posted this guide not a long while ago, hahah, no one replied yet








http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...flow-your.html


----------



## Jay1ty0




----------



## xguntherc

Ya that on the NB is the stock fan, it's a little loud but I turned it down. It now blows hot air on my graphics card so I might remove it... and I had to take apart the entire case to get inside painted.. Take everything out, all of it. and paint all the parts with a primer, then a nice midnight black and add about 3 coats, then you have to use a clear sealant.. or buy the black with the sealant in the paint. Thats what I did..

More pics comming very soon today.. Check back soon.

Thanks.. oh and this case Rocks for Cable Management.


----------



## .Style

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 

Thanks.. oh and this case Rocks for Cable Management.

True dat...


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0* 









That is a Awesome Picture.
How was that made? - Are you just a fabulous drawer?


----------



## Jay1ty0

I kick ass at drawing







.


----------



## wolfy87

haha...you liar...I bet I can do it with ACDSee edit tool..


----------



## Jay1ty0

Haha, It was my Mustek DV5500 that did it.
Damn, this camera is full of functionalities


----------



## scottath

They are so cool......


----------



## Jay1ty0

glad you like them


----------



## scottath

Can you make them quickly with a program - like ACDSee?


----------



## Jay1ty0

My camera can take sketch pictures


----------



## scottath

iandroo888: Are the test finished yet?
I want my little ATi badge next to my name [also not there]


----------



## Robilar

Anyone have one of these yet?

I ordered one for my kids' rig (she loves green...)


----------



## m3th0d

I love that green color scheme!

All you people who added a side window... where did you buy your acrylic?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m3th0d*


I love that green color scheme!

All you people who added a side window... where did you buy your acrylic?


Lowe's. got a giant sheet for a mere $9


----------



## m3th0d

Do they have any smaller sizes? I really don't want to cut it down to size.

I only have a Dremel to work with.


----------



## k1t

you should check out Syrillian's acrylic guide in the case mod general section (it's stickied)

there include a small section on tools for dremel to cut acrylic.


----------



## 21276

so i just read this:

Quote:



NOTE: Acrylic sheet is a combustible thermoplastic. Precautions should be taken to protect this material from flames and high heat sources.


now i dont know what to think about side windowing my cm 690 when it arrives lol.


----------



## illidan

TrUE inside


----------



## m3th0d

Aren't the side fans pretty much useless?

I'm gonna be making a window...


----------



## 21276

pretty much yes. as long as you have good airflow with intake in the front and outs in the back, then your good.

a top and bottom should be good too, but im not really sure on that one...can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Jay1ty0

Well, on the guide I made, it shows that the side fans, pretty much destroy your airflow
It is on my sig







.


----------



## wierdo124

Hey, make me modded! Here's a validation picture of Alpha One







:


----------



## xguntherc

Jay1.. are you saying that having a side fan pretty much destroys any Airflow...??

I have the 690, and I have the stock front intake, I added a 120x38 Big high CFM fan on bottom intaking Air also, I then have 2 Top mounted exhaust fans. one bein covered completely by my Tuniq Tower CPU cooler basically.. then I have the Rear exhaust, thats a new Silverstone FM121, the 110CFM airflow fan, turned down to 70% of course cuz it's a loud one. then recently just because I had an extra 120mm blue led fan I added a side panel Fan.. is that side panel fan completely ruining my Airflow.. I added the side panel fan because it lines up with my new GTX260 and blows right on it.. but if you guys think i should remove it I will.. do you have temp proof that it's better airflow without.. or???

let me kno as I'm wanting to have the best air possible. even tho that new GTX260 keeps plenty cool, pretty surprised on it's performance actually..

Thanks!


----------



## Jay1ty0

when i started reading ur post i felt very intimidating haha







. so, my opinion: the side fan didnt lower the temps. it made them higher. i changed it from side to bottom and added a top fan.


----------



## m3th0d

From what I'm hearing, the side fans do absolutely nothing.


----------



## wolfy87

really they arent, I would just use them IF I have passive VGA or horizontal mounted CPU cooler, like orbs from ThermalTake...and in that case there would be some big duct mod, for directing air to heatsink, not damaging the front-back air moving...


----------



## xguntherc

hm... maybe I should try unplugging it and give that a go for a few days..


----------



## go.kyuu

If it's like up with your GPU then no leave it there, I haven't properly looked the the GTX260's heatsink design though I remember the 9800gx2 exhausted hot air out vents in the side face the side panel so switching it exhaust may help but that's just the GX2 lol.


----------



## xguntherc

thats possible... I'll give her a look tomorro. as I'm going to bed for now.. good idea tho.

thanks


----------



## Jay1ty0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go.kyuu* 
If it's like up with your GPU then no leave it there, I haven't properly looked the the GTX260's heatsink design though I remember the 9800gx2 exhausted hot air out vents in the side face the side panel so switching it exhaust may help but that's just the GX2 lol.

Yhea, it would create a lot of interference if the Side fan was on Intake.


----------



## Sonic

Glad I won't be using side fans, they make noise with the stock fans.

I'll be having a 140mm("94"cfm), 120mm tricool front, and 4 120mm 1900rpm scythe slipstreams(front 5.25", two top, and rear"). Temps should be no problem







, oh and I'll have a 2000rpm kaze on my true.


----------



## Jay1ty0

The stock fans are not noisy, the noise is produced by the side panel


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0* 
The stock fans are not noisy, the noise is produced by the side panel









I meant even with the cheap low cfm/dba fans they make a ton of noise, I just didn't write it right.







It's getting late... haha


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m3th0d* 
From what I'm hearing, the side fans do absolutely nothing.

Depends. On the EVGA 780i chipset it makes like 10C difference. (stock case blowing in @ 1200rpm)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0* 
The stock fans are not noisy, the noise is produced by the side panel









The side panel is rather thin and rattly when a fan is on it, I proved this to myself by taking off the side panel with fan still running and pressing on the panel with both my hands.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
I meant even with the cheap low cfm/dba fans they make a ton of noise, I just didn't write it right.







It's getting late... haha

... Or maybe you drink too much


----------



## wolfy87

enough now, I want to see some fresh MODDing!


----------



## iandroo888

Sorry everyone. been buzy this weekend and next few days. will update to roster when i can. plz be patient T_T


----------



## opty165

can add me now. i just got my case today. unmodded right now


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Please add me as well unmodded. Thanks!


----------



## iandroo888

pictures please! otherwise going into undetermined! *continues studying*


----------



## opty165

Can add me under modded now









More pics in sig under Project Spider


----------



## Microsis

Why am i in the "undertermined" list??? Link in my sig to my CM690 project! (btw i'll try get pics of my new cable management set-up if u guys wanna see it!)


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


pictures please! otherwise going into undetermined! *continues studying*


Here's mine unmodded.


----------



## xguntherc

not bad hawaiian.. is that many DVD drives necessary.. or do you do lots of video editing making or something..??


----------



## iandroo888

updated roster. go check roster to see if u are in appropriate place!

good job opty165, the red n black contrast looks great! keep it up!


----------



## scottath

I'm not on the list at all - modded [slightly] with ATi Crossfire


----------



## wierdo124

You forgot to put me in the modded section, i'm still in the stock section. Post 1368 proves my mod


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
not bad hawaiian.. is that many DVD drives necessary.. or do you do lots of video editing making or something..??

Yup, I do a lot of video editing. Every drive is different when using certain brands of dvd media.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Add me to the list! Slightly Modded (took out the plastic stuff behind the mesh, replaced the Power LED with an Orange LED.)
7x120mm, 1x92mm, 1x80mm.
The 92 is in the back of my expansion bays, and the 80 was taped to the back of my power supply because the supplied fan is useless. Yes, my CPU cooler is running passive. Since I took those photo's I've fixed up some of the wires, hiding most of the ones you can see in the pic.
Also, I'm running an external CMOS reset, which is just a fan extension cable with a broken tab on the female end. I put the fan cable over the CMOS reset pins, and routed it around my rear fan and down out the top gasket.


----------



## mbeefcake

Mine is still unmodded







But i'm very happy with this case!
Amazing airflow







Much better than every case i owned









Front: Intake Fan
Back: Exhaust Fan
Bottom: Intake Fan
Top: Intake and Exhaust Fan (to keep the TRUE cool)
CPU: Also one on the CPU


----------



## iandroo888

added everyone

wierdo124 - i cant tell where ur mod are. plz clarify on picture







use flash *cough*







sorry for being "anal" about the picture. just want a clearer picture for others to see when they look thru everyones rigs


----------



## Jay1ty0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbeefcake* 
Mine is still unmodded







But i'm very happy with this case!
Amazing airflow







Much better than every case i owned









Front: Intake Fan
Back: Exhaust Fan
Bottom: Intake Fan
Top: Intake and Exhaust Fan (to keep the TRUE cool)
CPU: Also one on the CPU

Place both top fans at exhaust


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
added everyone

You missed me again.....








I want to see my name with a nice ATi crossfire logo


----------



## iandroo888

your on there. just undetermined. no picture


----------



## scottath

Yes i have: http://www.overclock.net/4248566-post1336.html
Plenty of pics....

Have modded it a little more since picture....will keep going and get new pictures up when i'm done.....


----------



## opty165

hey is it a good idea to place an 80mm fan behind the mobo on the CM690? im thinking of trying it, since im gona have my phenom overclocked which means alot more heat.


----------



## scottath

Needs to be a 80x15mm fan.....

I have seen results somewhere that it actually increases heat....no idea how but if you have the right fan, maybe you can test it and see for us


----------



## hawaiian_geek

I have a evercool 80x15mm fan behind the mobo which does fine. I haven't experienced more heat but I think that's because I have a E8400 cpu.


----------



## k1t

maybe the 80mm will works better as an exhaust? so that heat doesn't get trapped in between the mobo or in the case...

just a thought though


----------



## go.kyuu

I'd automatically have it as an exhaust tbh


----------



## scottath

Some new pictures of mine:
   

Do i have enough fans do you think?


----------



## slngsht

um, what does having two fans layered on your TRUE accomplish? I mean, I can understand having one on both sides, but two on one side just seems redundant.


----------



## scottath

The one on the left is the fan - the one on the right [closes to the true] is a shroud - nothing in it


----------



## slngsht

OH ok, that does make a bit more sense... but why?


----------



## scottath

directs the flow of air more and make the fan be "not as loud"
Think of it as fan pushing air pushing air through heatsink
Not just the fan puching it directly through it.

There was a really good analogy i read somewhere but i cannot remember it.....


----------



## slngsht

oh, nice! I never thought of that to reduce noise. thanks for the word, i'll keep that in mind for my next project. +rep


----------



## scottath

Only problem is that the fan on the TRUE is so loud that it dosent really help - it only reduces sound if the fan is up against a tightly packed heatsink like a TRUE or a RAD


----------



## slngsht

That sounds like my tuniq. I ended up swapping out the fan in that for the blue LED fan that came in the 690, and it cools just fine and is much quieter.


----------



## MarineRevenge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
added everyone


Forgot me!









My pics are a few pages back.. should i quote the post? hehe


----------



## MarineRevenge

Here's a quote of my post for your convenience









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge* 
Heres my pics now...


----------



## lhowatt

okay so i have 2 apevia fans and the 3 stock fans. I plan on running a stock e8400 and ati 4850. Would having 2 stock fans on the top and 2 stock fan on the bottom and 1 apevia as the front intake and 1 apevia as the rear exhaust be a good setup?


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Anyone have one of these yet?

I ordered one for my kids' rig (she loves green...)

I WANTED TO ORDER ONE OF THOSE. where did you get it?!?


----------



## scottath

Try and keep intake nad exhaust equal - so have 3 exhaust and 2 intake.
2 at top, 1 at back and one/2 at the front OR 1 front, 1 bottom


----------



## xguntherc

I removed my Side panel Fan today, and I think I'm actually getting some better Temps. Now it's not messing with my Airflow.

Just my $0.02


----------



## lhowatt

is the front bottom fan good for intake? It seems like the HDD tray and everything really kills the airflow. I ask because my parts are comming tommorow and ive got 1 apevia fan int he front bottom and 1 as the rear exhaust. i have 2 of the stock fans at the top as exhaust and one of them at the bottom for intake. is this a good setup? The stock fans seems pretty craptacular.


----------



## wolfy87

awww..ASUS boards are so sexy...If i`m lucky I`ll get P5Q3 deluxe for my new rig...









*Side fans are killing your airflow, don`t put anything except window there!


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


I removed my Side panel Fan today, and I think I'm actually getting some better Temps. Now it's not messing with my Airflow.

Just my $0.02


Just removed it to see and i would of expected GPU temps to drop because thats where its located but CPU temps dropped a bit but GPU temps stayed the same







Anyways any idea where i should put this fan now?


----------



## wolfy87

well i haven`t read all the posts, but if you have one on front, and one at back, put one to intake at the bottom, and the two exausters at the top of the case...That is ideal setup for best temps...


----------



## MarineRevenge

Yeah the stock fans are awful.

I kept the front fan because its blue, the rest i replaced within 10 minutes of finishing putting everything together.


----------



## xguntherc

Well. ya the stock fans are not that great. but you don't need anything to amazing to replace them with. I replaced most of mine with your average 120mm Antec Blue LED fans with 3 speed control. and they are all on medium. but the exhaust fan is a Silverstone FM121. with 167CFM. it's very loud. but the speed control I mounted in the case. and it's set at 65% and it's perfect.

So I have the front fan, the bottom fan. 2 top fans, and that one exhaust fan. I used to have a side panel fan. and with my Q6700 Oc'd to 3.4 GHz I'd get a temp on average of about 38-40C on idle.. Now I've removed my side panel fan. I'm getting a pretty stable temp at the same clock speed 3.4 GHz of 33-34C idle.. thats a good 5 or so C. and while overclocking. that 5 degrees is the difference between getting to hot during Prime or OCCT tests.. and passing. so it's actually pretty exiting to get that big of a drop. I'm happy about that.

thanks for the info Guys! but now my case is not as cool. I really, really wanna add a window. but I don't wanna buy the ghetto one they supply. any suggestions to the best, and easiest way to make a window...?


----------



## scottath

Hi guys - finally got to moding my CM-690.....

In this mod i plan to spray paint the whole inside of the case black, cut out the grills of the fan mounts, paint the parts under the grilling on the front and top red so that you can see a dark red through the mesh and add some bright red LED fans to replace the blue fans currently in the case, i would also like to purchase some red cold cathodes to finish off the effect created by the fans.

I have taken apart all the panels and removed the mesh from the top and front panels.
I have started to take the grills of the fan mounts out.

Some Questions:
1) Should take out the oval looking plastic mesh stuff to and how do i cut it? Tin Snips?
2) How do i mount the 2 fans at the top between the metal and the plastic?
3) How do i prepare the metal and the plastic for spray painting?
4) What shade of Red paint should i get so that through the metal mesh it looks to be blood red?
5) Any hints/tricks to help with the above?

Thanks

scottath


----------



## brad89

If you want too mount the fans between the metal and the top panel, you need to cut the plastic stuff out. Then depending on the thickness of the fans i think you need to make the metal mesh stuff sit higher (so that it becomes more inline/slightly higher than the plastic chrome strip stuff)


----------



## scottath

I just need to cut out the plastic "stuff" and redrill some holes further along (towards the front) to mount the fan further forwards to avoid it hitting the end of the top facia.....Dont i??????


----------



## lamboman

I haven't posted in here before, so here is mine:


----------



## slngsht

excellent cable management there


----------



## slngsht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Some Questions:
1) Should take out the oval looking plastic mesh stuff to and how do i cut it? Tin Snips?

That's up to you. if you have clearance problems with your fans and your heatsink, you may want to do that. I kept mine on and painted the honeycomb plastic for a cool looking effect.

Quote:

2) How do i mount the 2 fans at the top between the metal and the plastic?
you will have to cut the honeycomb plastic to get them to fit, but they will fit if you get some low profile 120mm fans like the Yate Loons, but they arent LED's from what I've seen.

Quote:

3) How do i prepare the metal and the plastic for spray painting?
It's definitely imperative that you prep the metal before painting. this metal flakes like crazy if you don't prep it first. trust me, i'm dealing with it. I've read other people scuff the surface with 600 or 800 grit sandpaper first, put primer on it, then paint it. Make sure your coats are light enough to prevent running. You may need up to two coats of primer and three of regular paint. if you have another old case to test your skills out on, do that first just so you get an idea of how to go about putting the layers on to make it look good.

Quote:

4) What shade of Red paint should i get so that through the metal mesh it looks to be blood red?
I used Killz Candy Apple Red and it looks great.

Quote:

5) Any hints/tricks to help with the above?
Take a look at my mod project HERE for ideas and tips. Lots of pics there too. Take lots of pics!


----------



## illidan

painting in progress...


----------



## Jay1ty0

that is looking awesome








rep+


----------



## slngsht

did you primer it first? if not, be careful when working inside the case. it will flake like crazy.


----------



## illidan

no primer, just car paint, two layers


----------



## wierdo124

Here, is this clearer?


----------



## soloz2

you take your rig apart to upgrade, and when you put it all back together... nothing!
I just took everyting out to silence my cm690. I got a couple Scythe Slipstream 1200's and some acoustipac ultimate. I cut the crappy fan grills out and applied the foam, put a new hsf in put everything back in and nothing works







Now I have to go back and figure out what I did wrong.
In the end I'll probably just be







but now it's frustrating as hell...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
you take your rig apart to upgrade, and when you put it all back together... nothing!
I just took everyting out to silence my cm690. I got a couple Scythe Slipstream 1200's and some acoustipac ultimate. I cut the crappy fan grills out and applied the foam, put a new hsf in put everything back in and nothing works







Now I have to go back and figure out what I did wrong.
In the end I'll probably just be







but now it's frustrating as hell...

Heh... yeah that is always frustrating. Make sure this foam or whatever you're talking about isn't grounding out your board or something. Check all power connecters, usb connecters, power switch, reset switch etc. Good luck


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Heh... yeah that is always frustrating. Make sure this foam or whatever you're talking about isn't grounding out your board or something. Check all power connecters, usb connecters, power switch, reset switch etc. Good luck









nope, it was my RAM. running 4 sticks can be tricky and my mobo just wanted me to swap kits around. (mental note for next time) Then I booted it up and my mobo couldn't find my boot file... I swapped HDD cables as well... swapped them, made myself a snack and posted this on my desktop less than 15min later. Yep, one of those stupid oversights I can







about


----------



## iandroo888

how much was the acoustipac stuff? been looking for some dampening pads for a while but they are fairly expensive. >.<"

*edit* haha nice. gj finding the problem. i've done "misconnected" HDD cables before. haha.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
how much was the acoustipac stuff? been looking for some dampening pads for a while but they are fairly expensive. >.<"

*edit* haha nice. gj finding the problem. i've done "misconnected" HDD cables before. haha.

this is what I got:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/78...?tl=g7c117s778
but I have over a full sheet left as there just isn't a whole lot of non-perforated spaces on this case. so the "Lite" would do it. I got the Ultimate so I got a sheet of the thicker foam for the door.


----------



## iandroo888

OMG EXPENSIVE!!!! does it work? how much "sound" dampened?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
OMG EXPENSIVE!!!! does it work? how much "sound" dampened?

well my computer is silent now. I can't hear it when I'm sitting at my desk with my fans receiving about 9v, if I flip the switches and give them 12v it's barely audible


----------



## illidan

finished...


----------



## Jay1ty0

SICK CABLE MANAGEMENT























Rep+


----------



## illidan

thanks


----------



## 21276

ugh im still waiting on my 690 to get here. it was in Quebec on the 4th and STILL says its "In Transit". btw Montreal is like 12 hours from here. damn UPS, i want my CM690!


----------



## soloz2

I've been looking at all the neat cable jobs with this case and then looking at my case... my psu is simply too long to snake the cables through to the back. What psus are you guys using?
requirments:
stable (my standards are Seasonic, PC Power& Cooling, etc.)
quiet
at least 600w


----------



## slngsht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I've been looking at all the neat cable jobs with this case and then looking at my case... my psu is simply too long to snake the cables through to the back. What psus are you guys using?
requirments:
stable (my standards are Seasonic, PC Power& Cooling, etc.)
quiet
at least 600w


I doubt you will need a new psu. I have the silencer 750, and if I'm not mistaken, it's the same length as your 610. I turned mine upside down and fed the wires through. It overlaps the cable hole by about a quarter to a half inch. It's an understatement to say it's a tight fit, but with some elbow grease, it worked.


----------



## Sonic

Yeah my 750TX is a tight fit, though it worked and I was able to hide mostly all unused cables behind in the back.


----------



## 21276

add me to the list







, CM690 arrived this morning! no pics yet, im at work and dont have a camera handy anyway, but im working on it.


----------



## derek2esilent

just a little update for my rig (sorry about the quality, cell phone camera...)









glory shot of the fan i modded









side panel w/ modded window


----------



## johnim

My Main Machines


















slightly clearer pic without side









before cable management


----------



## go.kyuu

IMO *** is the point in using that 80 mm intake lol, buy a 120 MM, other than that good stuff.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Hey johnim, if you dont have a bottom fan , I seriously recommend you to.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*


Hey johnim, if you dont have a bottom fan , I seriously recommend you to.


He does have one but it's a 80mm one. *go.kyuu* pointed that out to him to get a 120mm fan which I agree!


----------



## 21276

i cant seem to get the front panel off, ive pulled and pulled but it isnt moving, and the manual shows 1 picture of a hand pulling it from the bottom...is there some trick/skill about it?

side note: this case is suprisingly roomy. the space between the top and the motherboard is large enough to work in. cable management is great, but im stuck with my old 300w psu until i get my vx550w back from RMA. very happy with my purchase


----------



## johnim

just updated case


















i also have one of these system blowers @ 120cfm on lowest setting blowing from front


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


i cant seem to get the front panel off, ive pulled and pulled but it isnt moving, and the manual shows 1 picture of a hand pulling it from the bottom...is there some trick/skill about it?)


Yuh, it can be difficult but pull it off from the bottom. Once you get it off it should be easier after that. I had the hardest time just pulling off the side cover when I first got my CM690.


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


Yuh, it can be difficult but pull it off from the bottom. Once you get it off it should be easier after that. I had the hardest time just pulling off the side cover when I first got my CM690.



thanks, ill keep trying when i get off work and go home. im just a little nervous about breaking it, i just fried my brand new PSU yesterday so i dont want to go 2 for 2 and break the front panel on the case lol. i noticed it just has the little plastic pieces holding it to the case, i tried squeezing them and pulling at the same time but it hardly moved at all.


----------



## johnim

i pull mine from right hand side with the power switch on and wiggle till it comes off

can someone tell me which way the right side processor back fan does it blow on the motherboard or suck as i have mine blowing at the moment thanks


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnim* 
i pull mine from right hand side with the power switch on and wiggle till it comes off

can someone tell me which way the right side processor back fan does it blow on the motherboard or suck as i have mine blowing at the moment thanks


personally, i would have it as an exhaust, pulling the warm air off the back of the CPU.

if it were an intake, it seems, it would trap too much hot air underneath the board.


----------



## STDSkillz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
i cant seem to get the front panel off, ive pulled and pulled but it isnt moving, and the manual shows 1 picture of a hand pulling it from the bottom...is there some trick/skill about it?

I thought the front panel was very difficult the first time I was working with the case, too. It took me A LOT of force to get it off the first time. I thought I was going to snap the thing in half. But it's a very durable case. The picture is correct, I put my right hand underneath the front of the case and put my left hand on top the front of the case. Then I pull up with my right hand, gripping the bottom. Just be precise and put some oomph into it, and you should be fine


----------



## johnim

thanks Flatliner

i will change them both tomorrow


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnim* 
thanks Flatliner

i will change them both tomorrow


a member actually posted a Guide somewhere around here about where to place fans for best airflow/temps in a CM690. the jist of it is, side fans seem to increase temps







, and your best placement is to have 120mm intake fans in the front and fill up the rear exhaust and top panel (exhaust)..i think. ill try and find the Guide, it isnt too shabby.


----------



## soloz2

for the top mounting of the fans... what's the best method, having the fans inside the case or sandwiching them between the top of the case and the top panel?


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


for the top mounting of the fans... what's the best method, having the fans inside the case or sandwiching them between the top of the case and the top panel?



you'll be able to fit larger fans if you put them inside, but if you sandwich them then i think you'll only fit an 80mm or two. i think.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
you'll be able to fit larger fans if you put them inside, but if you sandwich them then i think you'll only fit an 80mm or two. i think.

I know you can't fit 140mm fans because I tried, but I think I saw a picture of 120mm fans being sandwiched.


----------



## Sonic

You can use 120x20 fans in between the top plastic and case if thats what you mean.

http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-12...d-pr-3825.html
http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-12...d-pr-3826.html


----------



## hawaiian_geek

On the top exhaust I have (2) 140mm medium spd yate loons that I just installed a few weeks ago. For me they work well as exhaust fans. My motto is do what works for you since everyone has different amount of components in their cases where the case temps will vary.


----------



## 21276

120's? then the side case fan that comes stock must be 140mm? i tried to put it there and it wont fit without breaking a chunk off the top plate. i have a couple 80mm's i might put on the top tonight after work, granted i can reach my psu (stupid generic one i am using has really short cables, and im stuck with it until i get my vx550w back, its being rma'd)


----------



## Sonic

all the fans provided are 120mm.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
all the fans provided are 120mm.


couldnt get it to fit..







, i guess ill work on it later after work and see how it plays out. i know its useless as a side fan, but i have it as exhaust right now over my cpu. top would be optimal though.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Updated Pics of my 690..
I'm still waiting on some parts to come in so I can do the loop right. But for now it looks massive.


----------



## soloz2

I'm not sure your loop is long enough... better add another 6' to it!


----------



## GoOffroad

Hey wanted to let you all know. I put my case up in the freebie section. Winner pays shipping only in the United States. Take a look.

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/37...-but-free.html


----------



## Jay1ty0

I just wanted to know if this case is made of aluminum...

because I had a Tsunami Dream b4 and I had much better temps...

When I have the time I will test it.


----------



## gofaster

Hi there , I'm CM690 Owner from Bangkok, Thailand. Didnt doing some serious mods, only installed some blue led fan to the chasis and installed CM Hyper 212 for cpu.


----------



## gofaster

I made a new side window by a full acrylic plate which attach to the chasis by the magnetic sticker, Thank to the chasis that most part of it is steel.

Next week I'm gonna change MB and maybe RAM too. Will update if it done.

BTW we have a CM690 Club in Thailand , feel free to visit our club at http://forums.overclockzone.com/foru...d.php?t=202327


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## 21276

so i FINALLY got my front panel off lol, i ended up pulling from the top and it worked much easier. a couple flaws in the case that are slightly annoying: the bottom filter rubs against the 120mm fan that i took off the side panel and is quite annoying, and the metal grills on the top make annoying noises when fans are attatched lol.

the case is Golden other than that, its really big for a mid-tower, really easy to work with - even though it hardly fits on my desk lol.

definatly a prime candidate for mods, but since the pricetag was only 70 bucks its easier to deal with screwups.

curious, has anyone been able to mod a spot for another 120mm fan on the front, above the included blue fan?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
so i FINALLY got my front panel off lol, i ended up pulling from the top and it worked much easier. a couple flaws in the case that are slightly annoying: the bottom filter rubs against the 120mm fan that i took off the side panel and is quite annoying, and the metal grills on the top make annoying noises when fans are attatched lol.

the case is Golden other than that, its really big for a mid-tower, really easy to work with - even though it hardly fits on my desk lol.

definatly a prime candidate for mods, but since the pricetag was only 70 bucks its easier to deal with screwups.

curious, has anyone been able to mod a spot for another 120mm fan on the front, above the included blue fan?

I was able to use the foam that the fan for my XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 came in (with a few little pieces cut out of the foam) to almost perfectly fit a fan in there nice and snug, though pretty much any sturdy foam should work. Also be aware that the 5.25 drive bay clip things will get in the way if you don't unlock them first then put them back when you're done putting the foam and fan in.

Edit: Well now that's weird, I thought I had already posted here and joined the club. Well I'll post pictures in a few minutes for proof.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Millillion* 
I was able to use the foam that the fan for my XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 came in (with a few little pieces cut out of the foam) to almost perfectly fit a fan in there nice and snug, though pretty much any sturdy foam should work. Also be aware that the 5.25 drive bay clip things will get in the way if you don't unlock them first then put them back when you're done putting the foam and fan in.

Edit: Well now that's weird, I thought I had already posted here and joined the club. Well I'll post pictures in a few minutes for proof.


good idea, i have some parts arriving late next week/early the next week. ill use the foam from those. actually, tomorrow is my day off, so i may start modding then









now i just need to find some tools and an acrylic sheet


----------



## slngsht

Anybody else have the LED's die in their front fan? I pulled mine because I didn't want the blue led's on the front of my case anyways. I stuck it in my tuniq, but since I overclocked, I had to replace it with a higher CFM fan. I just pulled it and plugged it into a spare socket on the mobo, and found that three of the four LED's weren't working!


----------



## RPonstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


so i FINALLY got my front panel off lol, i ended up pulling from the top and it worked much easier. a couple flaws in the case that are slightly annoying: the bottom filter rubs against the 120mm fan that i took off the side panel and is quite annoying, and the metal grills on the top make annoying noises when fans are attatched lol.

the case is Golden other than that, its really big for a mid-tower, really easy to work with - even though it hardly fits on my desk lol.

definatly a prime candidate for mods, but since the pricetag was only 70 bucks its easier to deal with screwups.

curious, has anyone been able to mod a spot for another 120mm fan on the front, above the included blue fan?


The front of the case was really hard to pull off, but the more you take it off the easier it gets. I had to use washers for the fan at the bottom of the case because I experienced the same problem and now I am buying some anti-vibration pads to replace them. As for the second fan in the front, currently I have zip ties holding one there.


----------



## xguntherc

new card, in my exiting CM 690 case. and I'm enjoying this 260 very much.

Here's latest Mark06 score.

http://tinyurl.com/3DMark06


----------



## IM0001

I personally do not own a CM 690 but I have built about 3 computers for clients with the case. It is cheep, and really a great buy for the money. I am working with a P180 for my current build but if things do get cramped the CM 690 might be a potential replacement lol.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Yup, the CM 690 is a great case.







Right now I'm debating whether or not to purchase another one or to buy the lil brother CM 590.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IM0001* 
I personally do not own a CM 690 but I have built about 3 computers for clients with the case. It is cheep, and really a great buy for the money. I am working with a P180 for my current build but if things do get cramped the CM 690 might be a potential replacement lol.

LMK, I'll trade


----------



## illidan




----------



## AmaKatsu

*Update* new pic on August 15, 2008


----------



## lhowatt

shes a beaute. I should have painted the interior of my case before i put everything inside.... at first i was getitng tired of my 690 but now after i actualy put everything in it and the blue lights im so happy with it now


----------



## iandroo888

man all these new rigs are lookin great! sorry for the lack of update because this is my last week of summer school so im pretty much just buzy studying.

anywho...

man wish this case would drop in price again or i can find a cheap unmodded one somewhere. i have some ideas what i would do with it. =P anyone wanna donate? hehe


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
man all these new rigs are lookin great! sorry for the lack of update because this is my last week of summer school so im pretty much just buzy studying.

anywho...

man wish this case would drop in price again or i can find a cheap unmodded one somewhere. i have some ideas what i would do with it. =P anyone wanna donate? hehe

i believe buy.com sells it for like $80 shipped


----------



## Sonic

I wish they would drop in price too, with the nice rebates







.

I would of got another over the 300 because it's a bit better cooling with the mesh and all, though the 300 is pretty nice.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
i believe buy.com sells it for like $80 shipped

i got mine with a 3.5" card reader for $30 shipped... >.>"


----------



## KarmaKiller

Update pics.
I got rid of the messy loop. Look much more pretty now..








Still working on the top a bit though...


----------



## scottath

New modding done on my case - but have lost my 2 3870's







[metaphorically - sold them]

(Before i started)









After i had finished:


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmaKatsu* 
pics
pics
pics

*Update* new pic on August 15, 2008

WOW, first post, you must have been drolling on this thread for a while now...


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


New modding done on my case - but have lost my 2 3870's







[metaphorically - sold them]

(Before i started)









After i had finished:










































seems that this type of theme has become popular all of a sudden


----------



## IM0001

That case looks awesome lol. Love the fan controlers btw lol.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Just found this site and thread.. this place is great.. and i absolutely love this case.. its really nice.. getting another really soon! Here are my pics for my current setup..




























Sorry the pics dont look good since i took it wit my cell (K810i). i added the 2 side fans.. got rid of all the connections on the top.. and by browsing thru this thread.. i organized my wires behind the motherboard tray


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*


seems that this type of theme has become popular all of a sudden










Yeah - when i bought the case i always intended to do it.....then i saw yours and saw it was exactly as what i wanted to do.......so i actually didn't copy you but well - it looks like i did

I reckon mine would look better if i still had my 2 3870's in it.







(sold them)

I have 2 fan controllers because - the lower one is mostly dead - only the middle channel works and 2 fans reach it but not the other one and i don't have any more extension cables left......

Only annoying things with it - the paint comes off if scratched [probably should have left it overnight before building it....] and the 2 fans at the top are blue LEDs, not red ones


----------



## w6t9f

have been thinking of getting this case looks good and lots of mods for it


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Yeah - when i bought the case i always intended to do it.....then i saw yours and saw it was exactly as what i wanted to do.......so i actually didn't copy you but well - it looks like i did

I reckon mine would look better if i still had my 2 3870's in it.







(sold them)

I have 2 fan controllers because - the lower one is mostly dead - only the middle channel works and 2 fans reach it but not the other one and i don't have any more extension cables left......

Only annoying things with it - the paint comes off if scratched [probably should have left it overnight before building it....] and the 2 fans at the top are blue LEDs, not red ones


Haha, i just actually copied another members CM 690 mod, with the flat black and red theme. except i did a few more things red than he did


----------



## scottath

Must say that the red HDD rack is a little dominating - just my opinion
Who did you copy?


----------



## xguntherc

Hi everyone. I just thought I'd drop in and mention that I added a few pictures to my link of my CM690. if you go to the main page and click my name. xguntherc you can see them. also I got a new 22inch LCD so now I got Dualies and love it.

check it out, feel free to post comments. oh and I posted my new Mark06 score









oh and hellraiser. It's lookin good. Idea though. you should remove both side panel fans. Use one on the bottom front in front of the PSU as a input fan. and leave the other panel fan off. cuz the side ones mess with the straight back and up and out airflow. my temps dropped about 4C after removing ONLY my side panel fan. Give it a try. oh and how you like the K810. I hvae the K750i and I've been using SE for 4 years. got one and will never change. next is the K850i i think.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Hi everyone. I just thought I'd drop in and mention that I added a few pictures to my link of my CM690. if you go to the main page and click my name. xguntherc you can see them. also I got a new 22inch LCD so now I got Dualies and love it.

check it out, feel free to post comments. oh and I posted my new Mark06 score









oh and hellraiser. It's lookin good. Idea though. you should remove both side panel fans. Use one on the bottom front in front of the PSU as a input fan. and leave the other panel fan off. cuz the side ones mess with the straight back and up and out airflow. my temps dropped about 4C after removing ONLY my side panel fan. Give it a try. oh and how you like the K810. I hvae the K750i and I've been using SE for 4 years. got one and will never change. next is the K850i i think.



thanks.. ill try out your suggestion and let u kno how it goes in a lil bit.. the k810i is nice because it fit my budget at the time.. about a month ago.. ima real big fan of the K series.. and yes the k850i is nice.. my brother has one


----------



## 21276

i still cant believe they had the guts to include thumbscrews for the side panel. wth kind of airflow would be needed to move that thing!?


----------



## hellr4isEr

odd.. i added the fan at the bottom of the case as an INTAKE.. and i removed the 2 side panel fans.. and i got 50C degrees using CoreTemp.. ouch.. went up by 5 degrees.. my 45C degree idle on normal aint all that great either.. using stock cooling.. but i kno stock cooling isnt that bad.. hmm?


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


odd.. i added the fan at the bottom of the case as an INTAKE.. and i removed the 2 side panel fans.. and i got 50C degrees using CoreTemp.. ouch.. went up by 5 degrees.. my 45C degree idle on normal aint all that great either.. using stock cooling.. but i kno stock cooling isnt that bad.. hmm?


3 stock fans are pretty crappy. I bought 2 more apevia fans. i have 2 exhaust on the top 1 intake int he front and 1 ont he bottom and 1 exhaust in the rear


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


3 stock fans are pretty crappy. I bought 2 more apevia fans. i have 2 exhaust on the top 1 intake int he front and 1 ont he bottom and 1 exhaust in the rear


hey can u show me a link to the fans u replaced the stock fans with? Also which fans you bought for the top.. seems standard 120mm dont fit.. :\\


----------



## KarmaKiller

Standard 120's do fit though. Even 140's if you want.
I have 7 of these in my case now. (4 on rad.) and they are great fans. Cheap, moves a bunch of air, and all in all not overly loud.


----------



## BALISTX

Just happened upon this thread.

Here is my modded CM690. It's painted 2008 GM Atomic Orange Pearl on the Exterior and the Interior is painted a matte black.


----------



## 21276

LOL @ how you put the Corsair case badge on the PSU, nice.

very nice looking paint job too, i would have gone for a lighter orange (like the orange on the psu) personally, but nonetheless, it looks good.


----------



## BALISTX

I bought the PSU from a friend of mine and he had stuck the sticker on there.

Thanks for the comments about the paint job. Not bad for a spray bomb.


----------



## xguntherc

Case looks good. Where's the cable management tho. it's so easy witht he CM690. check out mine on the first page, thats cable management.

oh and hellraiser. Not sure about that. weird. I do have two 120mm top exhaust fans. so those might help me. but when I removed my side panel fans I got a good 4-5C drop in temps. sorry about that. lol, put one of those side panel ones on top and see if that helps. did for me, and normal 120's and 140's both fit the top.

So ur brother has the K850i huh. not fair. my only concern before I get it, is the touch sensitive area on screen for the top left and right bottons. not sure if I like that. does his work good?


----------



## hellr4isEr

balistx - thats a nice lookin case.. i wanna paint mine too









xguntherc - ill try out putting them at the top.. i tried b4 and it wouldnt fit.. the top wouldnt go on.. did u put then inside at the top? or at the top outside of the case under the top piece? i do like the phone tho.. picture quality from 3.2 and 5.0 megapixel doesnt look that much better.. overall use.. umm the touch part is kinda cool.. works well.. phones a lil thicker than mine.. id still go for mine.. cuz it was like $125 cheaper and the fact that his camera aint that much better go figure..


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Must say that the red HDD rack is a little dominating - just my opinion
Who did you copy?


I copied Slngsht. and i was trying to make sure the red didn't "over power" the case. Now if i kept my MSI K9N2 CF-F mobo, then there would of been too much red between my 4870, and the case parts. even thought of a PC p&c 750 crossfire edition, but that would be way too much red!


----------



## saturated

This my cm 690...
Slightly Modded with took out the plastic stuff at front and top fan.
i also do some cable management with it....this case rock....

cooler master rock..!! :cool2:


----------



## derek2esilent

^^looks good


----------



## hellr4isEr

for those of you who have fans at the top.. are they positioned for exhaust or intake? (im guessing exhaust?)


----------



## derek2esilent

yes exhaust


----------



## xguntherc

Hellhaiser, they are for exhaust, and also they are on the inside of the case. Like above the CPU cooler. the top will not fit if you put them there.. put them inside the case.


----------



## rublik

I just bought 5 new 90 CFM CM fans and esa module for my CM 690. Here r some pics of them.


----------



## rublik

Few more pics. Total number of fans 8. 2 in front as intake, 1 bottom as intake, 2 at the top as exhaust, 1 at the rear as exhaust and 1 behind the motherboard as exhaust.


----------



## TrueNoob

review our beloved case people !!

http://www.overclock.net/hardware/sh...hp?product=828


----------



## rublik

And here is the esa module which i can control the speed of 5 fans and also 3 fans as on/off (total 8 fans)


----------



## .Style

Whats an esa module? Like a fan controller?


----------



## rublik

The Enthusiast System Architecture (ESA) is the industryâ€™s first open-standard PC monitoring and control protocol for real-time communication and control of system thermal, electrical, acoustic and operating characteristics.

It works if you have a nvidia motherboard.

You can control and monitor hardware in windows.

The esa module i am using is sold as sliverstone commander esa.


----------



## Freelancer

Got mine today and just finished molesting it.
Looks great and feels classy.

And could someone enlighten me on what is needed to add a second fan at the front? is there like a special fan cage thing needed to add the 2nd fan?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## .Style

Just zip tie it to the dvd drive bay thingys...


----------



## PwnyGT

I just got my CM 690!

I have a quick question. How do you remove the front panel? The instructions didn't explain it at all. It looks like you just yank it off. Is that correct, or are there little screws or tabs that need to be removed first?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PwnyGT* 
I just got my CM 690!

I have a quick question. How do you remove the front panel? The instructions didn't explain it at all. It looks like you just yank it off. Is that correct?

Put your hand at the bottom of the front panel and pull it from there. It can be a PITA to remove but once it's removed it will be easier the next time.


----------



## Freelancer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


Put your hand at the bottom of the front panel and pull it from there. It can be a PITA to remove but once it's removed it will be easier the next time.










True took me 30 mins trying to "softly" remove it without any luck.









Then I decided to just YANK THAT B*TCH OUT







and boom it was out.


----------



## PwnyGT

Thanks for the help. I figured I would ask first before I broke anything.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rublik*


I just bought 5 new 90 CFM CM fans and esa module for my CM 690. Here r some pics of them.


Whats fans are those? And where can you get em?

EDIT: nm found out vapor at xs trashed em.


----------



## illidan

those fans don't have 90cfm


----------



## shizdan

Can i get some airflow help...?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

#5 can be intake fan. The side case fans can be intake or you can leave them without fans. Everything else looks okay. It's best to test out what configuration will work best for you. It depends on what types/brand of fans you'll be using and how many other components will be in your CM 690 case.

I have the rear fan as exhaust, top fans as exhaust, bottom fan as intake, lower side case fan as intake and the front fan as intake.


----------



## scottath

I think i need to re-organize my fans........

Picture before i modded it:








Fans available......
120x38mm Sunon - ~130CFM
120x38mm Sunon - ~90CFM
120x38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze- ~90CFM
120x38mm No name [well no sticker] also close to the scythe ~90CFM [no end on the cable - have to add - can omit this fan if you please]
120x25mm Scythe Slipstream - ~110CFM
120x25mm Nocta - ~50CFM
120x25mm Pccasegear LED blue generic - ~70cfm???
120x25mm Stock Blue LED fan
120x25mm Stock fan *2

Also have 2 120x38mm Shrouds to add to 2 of the fans

Righto - what fan and where? - you can have getto fans also - eg i have the second Sunon in the bottom 2 5.1/4" Bays atm


----------



## illidan

UV lightning


----------



## illidan

and cover for graphic card


----------



## iandroo888

nice cover. any heat issues? higher temps? is it just on there or did you mount it on some how?


----------



## illidan

double sided tape. so far temps are the same


----------



## Danylu

What would be the best way to attach acrylic to this case? Screws?

@ilidan: tell me how you made your window look so pro! Did you screw the holes for the window yourself?


----------



## illidan

yup









cut with hand saw myself, drilled myself (also the acrylic) everything fits just fine


----------



## El Maestro

It seems the CM 690 is SUPER-popular, IÂ´ve ordered one at 3 different shops and all of them tell me that its out of stock and they donÂ´t know when they get new ones, this is really annoying!


----------



## iandroo888

@ illidian = hand saw? oh my god... crazy









@ el maestro - whoa. this thread makes me more and more regret that i didnt buy a few more when i bought mine... lol


----------



## slngsht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
What would be the best way to attach acrylic to this case? Screws?


I went to the hardware store and bought copper screws and the matching eyes to put them in, so yes.


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


@ illidian = hand saw? oh my god... crazy










yea









it's slow, but it's flat line


----------



## iandroo888

worse combo of words to tell a student goin into medical... "flat line"... >_> xD


----------



## Sonic

Anybody know where I can get 4 standoffs? Somehow I managed to lose them.


----------



## slngsht

So I did a silly little mod to the 3.5" bay. I took the box that my motherboard came in and it had the "lanparty" logo on it, cut it out and placed it behind the 3.5" bay. IMO it looks pretty cool


----------



## iandroo888

sonic, give syrillian a pm. maybe cyberdruid. they should know where to get those.

you can also try a local computer store or frys.


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


sonic, give syrillian a pm. maybe cyberdruid. they should know where to get those.

you can also try a local computer store or frys.


Just made a thread @ CM Forums, I'll be putting the test on CM for how good there support is.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slngsht*


I went to the hardware store and bought copper screws and the matching eyes to put them in, so yes.











So you basically just drilled matching holes in the acrylic and screwed them together?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


Just made a thread @ CM Forums, I'll be putting the test on CM for how good there support is.


Not that good from my experience...


----------



## Sonic

Yeah I've read a few threads, though I can only hope.


----------



## iandroo888

hope is a good thing. GL


----------



## PwnyGT

Can somebody help me with some of the connectors the case came with? I'm confused to where I put my AC'97, my HD and the 1394 connectors.

My motherboard is a DFI Lanparty DK X38.


----------



## Sonic

Look at your motherboard manual


----------



## PwnyGT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Look at your motherboard manual









I did but its not the best


----------



## iandroo888

according to the manual layout and website, it doesn't look like it has the 1394 fire wire port on the board. the audio is on the mid left.


----------



## PwnyGT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
according to the manual layout and website, it doesn't look like it has the 1394 fire wire port on the board. the audio is on the mid left.

Ok, because I did not connect the 1394 wire to anything.


----------



## PwnyGT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
according to the manual layout and website, it doesn't look like it has the 1394 fire wire port on the board. the audio is on the mid left.

Could you also link me to what you are looking at as well?


----------



## iandroo888

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_prod...D=5855&SITE=US

specs list of the board

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Upload/Manual/d...glish%2013.pdf

manual

*edit*

who needs firewire anyway? ;D down with mac haha kidding


----------



## PwnyGT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_prod...D=5855&SITE=US

specs list of the board

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Upload/Manual/d...glish%2013.pdf

manual

*edit*

who needs firewire anyway? ;D down with mac haha kidding

I'm still a little confused as to where the AC'97 and HD Audio connectors go.

Sorry, I'm new =(


----------



## iandroo888

i think boards only have 1 audio port. so either ur using the AC97 or the HD. chances are you are using teh AC97. the port is on the mid left of the board. it should be called front panel audio or osmething like that.

if this helps any, i think the port ur suppposed to conenct to is green... (i think) should be default color right? green audio, red firewire, blue usb..


----------



## PwnyGT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
i think boards only have 1 audio port. so either ur using the AC97 or the HD. chances are you are using teh AC97. the port is on the mid left of the board. it should be called front panel audio or osmething like that.

if this helps any, i think the port ur suppposed to conenct to is green... (i think) should be default color right? green audio, red firewire, blue usb..

Ok, I think I did that. I think I used the HD Audio instead, though. I'll go home and fix it.

Regardless, that is where I plugged the connector into. Suck on some rep.

Btw, what is the difference between HD Audio and AC'97?

Also, my board doesn't have the 1394 port, so I want be able to use it. Is it crucial that I need it?


----------



## iandroo888

im not sure if the hd audio one works. if it works, then sweet. if it doesnt, switch to the ac97 one.

w00t 10 more reps until i get 2 flames haha.

how you like the case so far?


----------



## PwnyGT

I love the case! It is very sturdy. I made the hole a little bigger at the bottom next to the PSU so all the cables can fit in there without bending too much.

Cooler Master really did their homework on this one.

Hopefully I can get into the club soon!


----------



## iandroo888

oh crap. havent been updating. my bad! haha school started last week and my birthday was last weekend so havent had time really! haha

to all new members - if u havent posted pictures, please do so







thanks *poof*


----------



## illidan

mine is modded now








http://www.overclock.net/4338831-post1444.html


----------



## Sonic

Quote:

I will have it shipped out today, since we are both in california, you might just get it friday or monday.


----------



## iandroo888

^ what is this about?


----------



## scottath

Well no one replyed to this before - so i'll try again

I think i need to re-organize my fans........

Picture before i modded it:








Fans available......
120x38mm Sunon - ~130CFM
120x38mm Sunon - ~90CFM
120x38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze- ~90CFM
120x38mm No name [well no sticker] also close to the scythe ~90CFM [no end on the cable - have to add - can omit this fan if you please]
120x25mm Scythe Slipstream - ~110CFM
120x25mm Nocta - ~50CFM
120x25mm Pccasegear LED blue generic - ~70cfm???
120x25mm Stock Blue LED fan
120x25mm Stock fan *2

Also have 2 120x38mm Shrouds to add to 2 of the fans

Righto - what fan and where? - you can have getto fans also - eg i have the second Sunon in the bottom 2 5.1/4" Bays atm

EDIT: Since that photo - i have sold my 2 HD3870's and i now (temporary) have a 7900GS in the slot that the lower card is in the above slot


----------



## .Style

Lol why so uptight that no one replyed before? They're your fans..


----------



## iandroo888

whats wrong with your airflow or temps now?


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
^ what is this about?

The standoffs from CM, they should be here friday or mon. So they've been 1 for 1 with helping out so far.


----------



## iandroo888

oh yeah. cool.


----------



## scottath

Not trying to be uptight - just it's a little loud - even with the fan controller - just wondering if the placement of the fans may have something to do with that.


----------



## iandroo888

those high cfm ones are probably the loud ones. even on lowest setting, they are fairly loud. esp those sunon ones.


----------



## 21276

i just placed an order for some green cold cathodes (and a chipset heatsink/fan) and now i really want to be able to show it off with a side window.

which would be cheaper, to mod my own or buy one..i dont have that much experience with that sort of modding, as the only thing ive done to my cm690 is #1 cut the stupid honeycomb bits out of the top and modded a little fan on the expansion holes.


----------



## kgd1

Here are some small mods that I did.









Attachment 81914

Attachment 81915

Attachment 81916

Attachment 81917

Attachment 81918


----------



## slngsht

Gotta love the DFI DK color scheme behind those blacklights. Thanks for the pics there.


----------



## Freelancer

Hey guys.

Could anybody give me some tips about spray painting? I plan on painting the inside of the case black.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Im getting my 690 this week. I will be doing mods to it


----------



## Freelancer

Oh and how long do I have to wait after painting for the case to be usable again?

(sorry <--- noob)


----------



## iandroo888

best to let it dry 2-3 days before using. also, unless u want to get high, there's gonna be paint smell for like a week @[email protected]

howd u paint it?


----------



## Freelancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
best to let it dry 2-3 days before using. also, unless u want to get high, there's gonna be paint smell for like a week @[email protected]

howd u paint it?

Didn't touch it yet.

Just wondering about what do I need, going to get some of "car paint" cans I hear they're good and more cable extenders for the management.
Also taking out the stupid honey comb things and adding another fan at the front.

I'm thinking about 2 layers of black should do it, or just 3.

Since I'm taking the PC apart to install the CPU cooler once it gets here I thought It'd be a good time to mod the case.

But hmmmmm 2-3 days to dry and 2 weeks for the paint smell to disappear?

I can live 2 days without the PC but a week is pushing it @[email protected]


----------



## XenoMopH

Hey all, Looking at those greate mods, I thought I would do sumfn which hasn't been done quite often here: a Fancontroller mod on the top cover







(Cuz I don't have any front bays left







)
I bought this controller and stripped it:








Took off the top-cover and cut out the plasticwith a dremel:








The top and center:








Both sides cut out and inserted the controller to c if it fits:








And now the holes, how R we goingto do that....







:
Taped the old front to the case (first determained the position







) Cuz it has the correct distances of the holes.








Here we go...8 holes
















Then the top couldn't close cuz of the connector, so I had to cut a hole where the connector has to go through:
























Prtoected the components for pieces of metal....

















Hole is done and I put all things together:









































































And guesse what....it's working very well









I like the case for what it is right now, so no major mods for me at the moment, but I sure would like to be put in the CM690 List


----------



## yellowtoblerone

i have to say that is an awesome mod


----------



## 21276

yeah that is pretty cool.


----------



## slngsht

Yeah. that's a killer mod right there. +rep for posting it.


----------



## Danylu

Thats awesome


----------



## kgd1

Agreed


----------



## XenoMopH

Glad u all like it







I sure had fun modding it, and it's quite easy...as explained in the small tut. took me aprox 2.5 hrs.


----------



## ipod4ever

HOLY CRAP that is a amzing mod great job


----------



## .Style

Id liek to know why all your front bays are full up? lol.otherwise great mod...


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
Id liek to know why all your front bays are full up? lol.otherwise great mod...

Well, with 2 DVD writers and CM 3-4 module:








So no more space, LOL....


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Hey all, Looking at those greate mods, I thought I would do sumfn which hasn't been done quite often here: a Fancontroller mod on the top cover







(Cuz I don't have any front bays left







)

And guesse what....it's working very well









I like the case for what it is right now, so no major mods for me at the moment, but I sure would like to be put in the CM690 List









nice work...and give me some ideas for my case...+rep


----------



## energysnake

Hello 
sorry for my english








My *CM690* 
And soon *Scythe ZIPANG* king








and fans 6 x 140mm i 2 x 120mm ( forward-backward Blue Led fans ) *ZEPHYR* silent and cheeap








soon black in mod


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfy87* 
nice work...and give me some ideas for my case...+rep









Tnx!!








I added some pics of the created hole and the way the cover is put together.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

This is my first post on this site.









I bought a CM690 and wanted to mod one. This thread came up in my search and has inspired me.









I have finished the chassis, front and top. I am in the procees of completing the sides. Working with the perpex is proving to be a challenge. I will post more pics as I complete.










Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you...........










The CM690 "Razer"



















One little prob I am having is gaps around the bay device facias. I know from experience that these can be dust magnets. Any tips on how to seal around them?

cheers

Bobbavet

I found a way to install the 2 top fans without being too obtrusive into the chassis and without having to cut the plastic grill pattern off the top.

I cut the grill work out of the chassis top and made up cradle brackets for the fans. The fans now sit half and half off top chassis wall and the plastic grill fits over them.










Finished the side panels.



















*************************************
An update and some new pics.

Bought some goodies for inside the case:

e8500

GA-EP45-DS4P mobo

Corsair DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) PC2-8500 (1066Mhz) with fan cooler

Corsair HX 620 PSU

A 9400 gt to get me up and running then throw in my 260 gtx. Will probably keep 9400 in for a PhysX card.


----------



## darius_m5

That's a very nice mod.

How did you mod the fan controller to get that colour?


----------



## zyrxy

Hey, i got this case, but no matter what i do i cant reach my mobo with the main 24 pin connector or the 8 pin connector, if i try to cable manage them and put them behind. Even if i did cut a hole closer to the top it couldnt reach. I had to put the power supply upside down to even get near the 8pin connector. I have a 500w rosewill right now, with an intel d975xbx2 mobo.

Just curious if there are any power supply for under 100$ that could reach those plugs.

__________________
|* 8pin*mobobobobobo|
|mobobobobobobobo|
|mobobobob*20 pin*mo|
|mobobobobobobobo|
|mobobobobobobobo|
|videocardmobobobo|
|mobobobobobobobo|
|mobobobobobobobo|
| *PSU *|computercase|


----------



## XenoMopH

Ever thought abut sumfn like this:








http://www.computerpartsplus.com/ind...arget=d86.html


----------



## zyrxy

no, i didnt thanks, that should help a lot.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darius_m5*


That's a very nice mod.

How did you mod the fan controller to get that colour?


The Skythe KamaMeter has a backlight colour that you can change. 7 colours.










Also 3 choices of beizel colour, black, silver or white.

I do have to admit that I photo-shoped the green display in, as I cannot actually turn it on at the moment lol.


----------



## 21276

^^ dude that paint job looks awesome...i really REALLY want to go that color scheme now, and besides, i just ordered some green cold cathodes to highlight my WC setup.


----------



## bobbavet

Here is a pic of side panel without the perspex as I have been having probs cutting so far. hehe.


















I was temp working at a company called Razer and they had these tags lazer cut to attach to their product. I enjoyed the job, and fitted in with the mod. So a little momento for me.

The colour scheme is:

chassis - matt black
case - metalic charcoal, mettalic tropical green, clear gloss.
front bezel - original/some matt black and mettalic tropical green

Im not going much on the lighting thing. I will have a 2x120 green led's. One on perspex and 1 at front. Also a 80mm green led on the other side behind the cpu.


----------



## bobbavet

Some more pics......

The draw










The paint job on biezels










And the Cpu cooling tower.










I will have a fan in the middle and rear of tower. It also has a heat sink that attaches to the back of the cpu. That is the little tower which should position just below the top exhaust fan. Also the 80mm will be blowing on the rear Cpu block attached to the mini tower.


----------



## martyr187

Very Nice work


----------



## corey407woc

Wow i fell for the meatspin


----------



## iandroo888

that looks great bro! good job! man i should update the roster.. im like what.. 2 months behind? @[email protected]


----------



## treefrog07

Been working on this since May. Paint (yeah, it's purple and silver), lots of cutting and filing for wire mgmt and fans. Left the outside in the factory black and silver (I'm kind of conservative). Still working on the on/off, reset, and LEDs. I don't like them in the original position, but I don't want them on the top - so I'm modding the 3.5" bay pop-out. It's slow going. After that I'll cut the window and put in the acrylic. Four high-speed 120mms, 2 UV active, two plain.

Getting 52-57C on Core temp99 over-clocking the E8400 at 3.753GHz - 3DMark06=17118. That G.Skill has given me plenty of time for mods; had to RMA the originals. Prob should have gotten Corsair. But the beta BIOSes have allowed some improvements to the OC results - now that I have working memory.


----------



## bobbavet

I had a retry at cutting the perspex for the window this arvo.

Success!

Tips:

Clamp, clam, clamp and clamp. As close as practicle to your cuts.

Drill - Try to get a blunt one or I found some some drills my F.I.L. had. They look the same but are sort of flat sharpened with a litttle point. __^__

I got a cheap ass hole saw set from bunnings. Not one of the real cheap spring metal type, but a cheap copy of the real expensive ones. Cost around $10 on special. does 20 to 127 mm holes. Clamp down on some mdf, predrill the centre hole and away you go.

Hope to get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## bobbavet

I am test sliding the side panels.

I can get them on no probs, but am having trouble with them sticking and are hard to remove.

The paint is dry. I think it's just cause the coats of paint have bulked up the slide areas a touch.

Any tips for a better slide?

Was thinking a smear of Vaseline.


----------



## scottath

wear the paint off - mine is tight still


----------



## iandroo888

i did my case mod like 10 months ago, and its still tight for me.. haha >=[


----------



## Ervinr82

Thanks to a good sale at frys! Count me in!

My Build:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...long-time.html


----------



## bobbavet

Finished the side panels.


----------



## iandroo888

looks good bro. nice job


----------



## JackNco

Hey guys im new around here. Just got my new 690 for my new system (though I would buy early to get the case sorted.)

So far ive done 2 things.
1 - Started cutting the fan grills out.
2 - Taken a hammer and screwdriver to the top back left hand corner to bash a dent out after some muppet in the factory dropped the case and dented it so the side panel didn't fit flush and created a terrible rattle that would have been horrific when the system was built.

Case with the first grill cut out.

















The damaged corner...









Sorry about the shoddy images I just took some shots on my phone.

so 1.5 mods







. add me to the list









Also has anyone used the TT Silent Wheels in these cases?








Im fitting a couple on to the top of the case on the inside as exhausts. with rubber mounting bolt, also considering a ring of silicone as there's room for it in the design and I thought it might stop a little more vibration and stop air bleeding from the space created by the rubber bolts.

As I don't think I will be using the side fans I might also stick some sound deadening foam in there. any opinions or advice on that specifically in the 690?

EDIT: all of the grills removed, learned the hard way that those things are bloody sharp after they have been cut out


----------



## 21276

just stuck some green cold cathode lights in my 690, with the front and top being as open as they are due to the mesh filters, it illuminates the case very well...i dont even have a side window..yet..


----------



## muffman

Hi all i have cm690 wouldnt realy call it modded as i got it new with the side window for a extra 30 bucks but you can call it modded if ya want lol









im planning on spraying the inside but dont know what paint to use did you's have to get some type of heat treated paint ? anyway add me to the club heres my pics .... PLEASE NOTE they were taken with a phone lol so there not the best but u can still see it still


----------



## Clarkseth

Could i enter







?
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post4558195


----------



## kgd1

Count me in Please








http://www.overclock.net/4497924-post1584.html


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muffman* 
Hi all i have cm690 wouldnt realy call it modded as i got it new with the side window for a extra 30 bucks but you can call it modded if ya want lol









im planning on spraying the inside but dont know what paint to use did you's have to get some type of heat treated paint ? anyway add me to the club heres my pics .... PLEASE NOTE they were taken with a phone lol so there not the best but u can still see it still









Any spray paint meant for metal will work. Just scratch up the surface a bit with some sand paper so the paint has something to stick to, otherwise it might peel off easily.


----------



## muffman

Thanks i have lots of gold paint so imma spray inside today when it gets light only 6am atm


----------



## iandroo888

*updating list now*

please check the list to see if your name is on there. i hope i didnt miss anyone.

thanks for joining the club everyone









We currently have 64 modded, 49 unmodded, 14 undetermined. Grand total of 127 members


----------



## illidan

missed one







mine is modded


----------



## corey407woc

just got my cm 690. absolutely the greatest case ever. love the toolless design and its so quiet. amazing cable management. best 80 bucks i ever spent.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corey407woc* 
just got my cm 690. absolutely the greatest case ever. love the toolless design and its so quiet. amazing cable management. best 80 bucks i ever spent.

Now you can be a part of the CM690 club.


----------



## xguntherc

Question.. how do you guys add the RED CM 690 club thing to your Sig. I tried to copy the actual address to it.. but it shows up the way it is now.. how'd you guys get the cool red one..


----------



## stumped

here you go xguntherc

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[url=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-unofficial-cooler-master-690-club.html]CM 690 Club[/url]

[/CODE]

That's my personal CM690 tag.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
*updating list now*

please check the list to see if your name is on there. i hope i didnt miss anyone.

thanks for joining the club everyone









We currently have 64 modded, 49 unmodded, 14 undetermined. Grand total of 127 members









Well, I did mod my CM690..















: http://www.overclock.net/4503057-post1591.html


----------



## xguntherc

Thanks.

and thats pretty badass Xeno. I really like the custom fan controls. thats very cool.

is that your watercooling. the thing in the middle front?

Thanks Stumped.


----------



## XenoMopH

Hey, tnx for the compliments







....
Yeah, that's my WaterCooling...from coolitsystems.com But I'm going to build up a custom one with a dual rad. But it'll take some time before I will do that...


----------



## El Maestro

My CM690








I know the cable 'management' isn't really good, but I'll get to that later.



























Not really modded but I've bought the side panel with window and added 2 120mm fans.


----------



## tadgio

dude's here is my 690, it's not really modded, I just removed the wired crap infront of my 120 Led.



















soon be shopping for window and some extra lights


----------



## rameez25




----------



## evilfury

Here is mine:


















Not much has been moded.


----------



## slngsht

Even unmodded, it's a spectacular case. Welcome to OCN. Please fill out your system info in your user CP.


----------



## mustkill

i just wanted to ask is there air holes on the top of the case so i you can actually exhaust heat?

i see in their specs you can install fans on the top, but do you need to take the top panel off to exhaust heat?

caz atm i dont see holes on tthe top which can allow heat to exhaust

http://www.pccasegear.com/UserFiles/690win690.jpg


----------



## Sonic

There is holes.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
i just wanted to ask is there air holes on the top of the case so i you can actually exhaust heat?

i see in their specs you can install fans on the top, but do you need to take the top panel off to exhaust heat?

caz atm i dont see holes on tthe top which can allow heat to exhaust

http://www.pccasegear.com/UserFiles/690win690.jpg

As you can see Sonic posted a picture showing holes on the top of the case. You can remove that plastic thingy to get better ventilation from those exhaust fans.


----------



## mustkill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
As you can see Sonic posted a picture showing holes on the top of the case. You can remove that plastic thingy to get better ventilation from those exhaust fans.









does the one i posted from Pccasegear have holes on top?


----------



## Sonic

All of them should have holes on top.


----------



## mustkill

thx v much

i might try to get the money to buy this case =_=

somoene selling it secondhand?


----------



## xDhaha

dont think anyone would since its such a good case


----------



## mustkill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tadgio*


dude's here is my 690, it's not really modded, I just removed the wired crap infront of my 120 Led.



















soon be shopping for window and some extra lights











welcome to OCN


----------



## k1t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
thx v much

i might try to get the money to buy this case =_=

somoene selling it secondhand?

you can just ask MSY if they can sell it without the psu... i believe they will be happy to sell it since the psu alone will get them a healthy ~$60... and i dont think secondhand case from the net will be economically beneficial, as the postage alone will be well over $20


----------



## xguntherc

Hey guys. I have a question for everyone.. I think I may have asked this before. but I never followed up on it. but I will this time.

I have the CM 690, (Love It). but I don't have a window.. I really do not like the window side panel that they offer.. I don't like where the window is located. 
I've been meaning to mod my current panel and put a window on it. but it just seems like a lot of work, although I did a lot of work when I painted inside the case black.. look at my pics at the club link under XGUNTHERC if you'd like.

So, I wanna do the window. how easy is it guys.. and about how long does it take?

Also here's a possibility. Is there any other Cooler Master Cases that have windows that I can take the panel from and use with my current case. Like a different model with a window. or even a different brand name case. I know the metal little clip things that lines it up would probably be different on another brand. but the CM ones are the same I think. If anyone has done this. or knows of a case that I could use the windowed side panel for my CM 690. I'd really love to hear it.
. Thanks and let me know

edit* also I'll soon be adding a Q9650 to my system.








I'll add pictures and let you guys know how it goes. I'll get it Thursday. I'm very exited.


----------



## Clarkseth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Hey guys. I have a question for everyone.. I think I may have asked this before. but I never followed up on it. but I will this time.

I have the CM 690, (Love It). but I don't have a window.. I really do not like the window side panel that they offer.. I don't like where the window is located. 
I've been meaning to mod my current panel and put a window on it. but it just seems like a lot of work, although I did a lot of work when I painted inside the case black.. look at my pics at the club link under XGUNTHERC if you'd like.

So, I wanna do the window. how easy is it guys.. and about how long does it take?

Also here's a possibility. Is there any other Cooler Master Cases that have windows that I can take the panel from and use with my current case. Like a different model with a window. or even a different brand name case. I know the metal little clip things that lines it up would probably be different on another brand. but the CM ones are the same I think. If anyone has done this. or knows of a case that I could use the windowed side panel for my CM 690. I'd really love to hear it.
. Thanks and let me know

edit* also I'll soon be adding a Q9650 to my system.








I'll add pictures and let you guys know how it goes. I'll get it Thursday. I'm very exited.


Look my CM 690 for do a good window if you want:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post4558195


----------



## xguntherc

Damn. I must say thats probably one of my favorite. that just loooks very good. I really like that. will you do that for me.. I'll pay you and send you my panel. lol.

Here's the thing. If anything. I'd like to do it the way you did. that just looks so sweet. but I don't have the tools to actually cut the Plexi Glass.. I can cut the panel with a Dremel or whatever.. but I can't cut the plexi with that.

Your window looks good. and I really like the Chrome Letters. Do they rattle with the fan on the panel. or they stay on pretty solid?


----------



## Clarkseth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Damn. I must say thats probably one of my favorite. that just loooks very good. I really like that. will you do that for me.. I'll pay you and send you my panel. lol.

Here's the thing. If anything. I'd like to do it the way you did. that just looks so sweet. but I don't have the tools to actually cut the Plexi Glass.. I can cut the panel with a Dremel or whatever.. but I can't cut the plexi with that.

Your window looks good. and I really like the Chrome Letters. Do they rattle with the fan on the panel. or they stay on pretty solid?


The chasis is solid


----------



## tuka

Here's my modded 690 with the absolute best cable management i could achieve without using a dremel for holes.
every possible fan is mounted including one in the drive bay.


----------



## FairladyZ32

xGuntherc, this is my first post in this thread, I've looked through about 50 pages or so, there are some pretty amazing cases in here.

I have a CM 690 running almost 100% stock but very, very soon to be modded. I had a custom case built for me about 3 years ago that is outdated that I'm going to be temporarily using as my build case while I mode the CM 690.

I've ordered 11 fans (yes, I ordered a couple extras), 9 120mm tricools (red) and 2 80mm tricools (also red).

I came --- this close to ordering the side panel from newegg for the CM 690, but decided I really dislike it. So I'm also in that boat of wanting the side panel, but not knowing the first step on how to make one. Plus, I live in an apartment near my campus with three other guys, and space is pretty limited for tools and such.

Anyway, for my plans, here they are:
Cutting the metal/mesh out from the top/front fan slots.
Replacing top/front fans with the tricools
Possibly finding some "free flowing" mesh to put in front of the tricools (any suggestions?)
Adding a 120mm fan to the front in the bottom 3 bay slots (I've looked at mounting brackets, but they seem a bit overpriced, and I'm pretty sure I can point one in myself. I also don't want the 4 in 3 converter they make, simply because I've heard it's damn hard to replace that fan in there, and also I don't really need the hdd space, I'd rather have better airflow).
Ducting the above mentioned fan to go straight to the cpu fan
Improving my cable management - it's already pretty decent thanks to the CM 690 case, but it could use some improvement.
Adding the 80mm fan behind the mobo.
Adding the side panel window (taking it down to one intake on the side panel, going to try and place it blowing on the gfx card)

So that's my list of "desires"

*sigh* Now I just need the time.


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clarkseth*


Look my CM 690 for do a good window if you want:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post4558195


I saw that over @ Cooler Master's Forums, really nice.

I just cut out the plastic on the top panel, I'll try to get a pic soon.

Oh on another note I finally got my standoffs after like 2 weeks.


----------



## JackNco

Rigged up a silent wheel and the cooler master fans with some batteries a few mins ago. nice n quiet. be even better with nice fans in. just sounds like a quiet breeze.


----------



## Seanie's Show

Love this case to death, ive been after a case for ages where I could mount my complete water cooling kit inside the case and finally coolermaster came up with it, this did take a bit of modding however, I had to cut the metal fan grills out of the top and also the plastic cross links and some of the mesh top, basically the only thing holding my Rad and fans up there is the brick grill, "you'll see from the picts", this is a standard 240mm rad and standard 120x120x25mm fans, im trying to find a Black Ice 240mm GTS Rad here in the UK, so far without any luck and aslo a couple of 120x120x20mm fans, which will give me a few extra mm's of room, but right now, its dead close.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Yeah would have to say I to , do like the CM-690 and here is mine with Side Window Mod and my AC-Freezer7 Pro also NB cooling fan


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
I just cut out the plastic on the top panel, I'll try to get a pic soon.











I've pretty much modded this case a whole bunch.

All fan grills have been cutout, wire management holes, plastic grills in front and top panel grills cut out.










Flash kinda ruined it, but my room only has one light and it isn't that bright.


----------



## FairladyZ32

Sonic, do you have a worklog of the things you've done? I'm groping for ideas/things to do/things I have the capability to do/ etc =)

I'm moreso interested in giving fans room to "breathe" right now, and it sounds as if that was your priority once too ^^

Edit: Is this it? And, if so, would it be possible to re-host the pictures o.o


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FairladyZ32* 
Sonic, do you have a worklog of the things you've done? I'm groping for ideas/things to do/things I have the capability to do/ etc =)

I'm moreso interested in giving fans room to "breathe" right now, and it sounds as if that was your priority once too ^^

Edit: Is this it? And, if so, would it be possible to re-host the pictures o.o

Yeah but I never finished it, my priority changed to finishing my rig which sadly I haven't yet. All I was able to do was spray the internal side panels, pci expansion slots and clips, and 5.25" tool less clips black. Then I stopped







.

Also, sadly I lost all the pics. Though I can get pics of anything you want.


----------



## FairladyZ32

Do you have pictures of the front as well, I see the one of the top above...is that the same wire mesh stuff that comes on the CM 690? It looks odd, but that could just be the flash. Also - would it be beneficial at all to remove the mesh and use fan "grill" inserts to cover them, with mesh surrounding the inserts? I know that would be a PITA, but just wondering.

=) Thanks, this thread is fantastic.


----------



## Sonic

A little confused on what you mean.

I'll try to get a pic tomorrow maybe, my mom is taking her camera so I'm SOL.


----------



## iandroo888

updated roster (finally)

welcome all new members


----------



## muffman

Hi all ive been slowly working on my case been stuffing around with it i got around to taking some pic's for ya's will update with more pics later









hope you's like it also if u have any great idears that will sute my gold theme let me know thx


----------



## illidan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
updated roster (finally)

welcome all new members









mine is still in unmodded










http://www.overclock.net/4338831-post1444.html


----------



## tuka

illidan thats some awesome cable management, could you upload a pic of the routing behind the mobo please?


----------



## illidan

sure








sorry for bad quality... mobile phone camera


----------



## tuka

great, thank you very much, i'll probably use it for reference next time i do cable management


----------



## illidan

u r welcome


----------



## NYM

my cm690

























Simply spray the interior of my casing black. The rest stays the same.


----------



## daellum67

i picked up this case in-store from microcenter for 40 bucks after rebate. they had a sign out on the display that had it going for 25 but it turned out to be a mistake. still, 40 seems like a hell of a deal for this case.

im going to rebuild my sig pc into it later this week, once all of the yate loons i ordered for it get here.


----------



## TrueNoob




----------



## coelacanth

Just got my CM 690 and everything installed. I tried to cable it nicely, it came out OK, but not that great compared to some of the jobs I've seen on here. Modular PSU would help.

The panels on the front of my case are (top to bottom):

SilverStone Aluminum I/O Panel II - Black Model: SST-FP32B
(Thanks to losttsol for showing this to me, love it. It connects directly to motherboard pin-headers, not a back USB port.)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3607

Super Flower Fan Master Model: SF-609
http://www.super-flower.com.tw/produ...9pbmhlcml0PTEy

Sunbeam Rheobus Fan Controller 5.25" - Black Model: RHK-BA
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=363

I love the case, but have a 2 complaints:
1) Needs better hard-drive isolation (rubber / silicone grommets). RAID 0 Raptors make a lot of noise, in my Antec BQE on rubber grommets they were really quiet.
2) Dust - Could use a few more filters on open areas.

I'm going to try to come up with my own mods to address these things. It's the Overclock way.

Case has:

1 x 120mm front intake (in front of HDs), pretty high air flow, wanna keep the data cool.
1 x 120mm bottom intake (panaflo medium - tons of air)
1 x 120mm side intake (panaflo medium - tons of air)
1 x 80mm side intake (on the back of motherboard)

1 x 120mm rear exhaust (panaflo medium - tons of air)
2 x 120mm top exhaust

CPU cooler is also on fan controller.

I got sleeved 3-pin fan power extension cables from Performance PCs to reach from the fans to the fan controllers. Great buy IMO.

When I had the sides off of the case it was pretty cool (temp-wise), with the sides on temps are up about 4 degrees C, even with the fans cranked. Temps don't vary that much when fans are on minimum vs. cranked. So cooling might not be the best in this case. Maybe my airflow is messed up somehow with so many fans...Nevertheless temps are pretty low, no worries.

Love the look, great case overall.

-Coela


----------



## RodentOnAStick

add me!

http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/8...07largect3.jpg

unmodded.


----------



## xguntherc

Wow, those wires are everywhere above.

Rodent. Where's the actual MOD. or is it just stock?

Hey guys. I've finally got around to doing that MOD I've wanted to do for a long long time. Add I window to my System. I've finally done it.
Thanks to Core2Strike. member of the Club for answering my questions and giving me the link to his kit he got. I got my 12x12 Clear window from FrozenCPU.com and it was a fun, quick, and easy Mod. I used a Dremel. and some Blue Painters 3M tape and that was it. No glue, no double sided tape, no screws. There kit is just held in place by a smartly designed Rubber seal that locks into place. It's very very tight. Here's some pictures and I'll add them to my link in the list of club members as well. Enjoy.

This is the beginning. See some sparks a flying. It was quick and fun, don't forget your safety goggles.


Here's the Finished product. Pic is terrible quality sorry.


Here is the new window MOD now on my case.


Completely finished with a Re-seat of my cooler.


If anyone has any questions feel free to ask. I'm more than willing to help. As I was helped also.


----------



## miloshs

@xguntherc

Very nice 'n' clean windowz mod







... cheers


----------



## xguntherc

Ya thats what I was going for.
I wanted it to be clean and professional looking.

Thanks!


----------



## iandroo888

wow that edging u used is huge!


----------



## theCanadian

dude... post me up there as unmodded (mine doesn't even enter the mail system until 10/5.) I'll let you know when that status changes.


----------



## neon8

Hey guys, I'm from the P.I. and here's my rig:


----------



## neon8

Heres a good look on the face plate with the led lights on.


----------



## neon8

Here's my Rig's specification:

Xfx Nvidia 780i mobo
Xfx 8800GS x2(SLi)
Corsair XMS2 1024 x2 800mhz (2gb ram)
Corsair HX620 PSU
Zalman fans
Zalman Fan controller/ temp reader
Seagate Barracuda 120gb x2
Asus CPU cooler
Cooler Master 690 case (ofcourse)

Best,

Madz


----------



## hawaiian_geek

nice CM 690. Post your computer specs by accessing the User CP up above (user control panel).


----------



## waqasr

Dam those are some really nice looking rigs...I should be getting my CM690 in the next couple weeks and im glad its pretty dam moddable. Ive not looked through all the pics but how watercooling friendly is the case?..could i fit a PA 120.3 ontop??


----------



## soloz2

neon8

welcome to OCN. Please fill out your sig rig in your user cp.

Hop on over to the sound subforum and tell us about your audio setup as well.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
wow that edging u used is huge!

Yeah it reallu is, LOL!! I like it







..xgunthrc, what did u use for that?


----------



## zyrxy

This is my case, just painted inside black, but might redo it if i get unlazy and i just cut the window to my liking and stuck it on in the back and tried my first attempt at cable management. I cut window too big, but at least the cut is nice.


----------



## xguntherc

Yea Iandroo I know I used some big Rubber on my window. but I sort of like how big it is. I like that look.

So, I have some questions for everyone. I have the CM690. (Obviously) and I was wondering other then Water cooling, what could I do to get better temps. Mainly for some good temps in the case that would in turn get lower temps on my CPU.

I have the stock fan on front. Never cut the grill out though. Does that even help?
I have a 120x38 fan on the bottom as an intake. I have two 120mm Antec Tri Cooler fans on the Top for Exhaust. Both set for Medium. I have a Silverstone FM121 High CFM 120mm fan for the Rear Exhaust also. And then the fan in my Tuniq Tower.

My temps are just not as great as I'd like them to be. Does anyone have some good suggestions for me? I was also planning on maybe adding a fan under my DVD Drive and above my HD's. If anyone has added a Fan in there so they have 2 intake fans. could I see a picture possibly and could you tell me how you did it, whats the best way to attach a fan to the DVD drive area.

Any other Idea's to help with cooling would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Yea Iandroo I know I used some big Rubber on my window. but I sort of like how big it is. I like that look.

So, I have some questions for everyone. I have the CM690. (Obviously) and I was wondering other then Water cooling, what could I do to get better temps. Mainly for some good temps in the case that would in turn get lower temps on my CPU.

I have the stock fan on front. Never cut the grill out though. Does that even help?
I have a 120x38 fan on the bottom as an intake. I have two 120mm Antec Tri Cooler fans on the Top for Exhaust. Both set for Medium. I have a Silverstone FM121 High CFM 120mm fan for the Rear Exhaust also. And then the fan in my Tuniq Tower.

My temps are just not as great as I'd like them to be. Does anyone have some good suggestions for me? I was also planning on maybe adding a fan under my DVD Drive and above my HD's. If anyone has added a Fan in there so they have 2 intake fans. could I see a picture possibly and could you tell me how you did it, whats the best way to attach a fan to the DVD drive area.

Any other Idea's to help with cooling would be much appreciated.

Thanks!

Mine is still in the mail.... but,

Raise the speed of your fans.... Cutting the grill out does help (assuming the grill is close to flush with fan, if there is about an inch between the fan and the grill, cutting the grill out wont do much). Add that second fan you were talking about.... raise the case up like 2 inches off the ground, and putt some bottom intakes in.

Anything that is 4.0 ghz will only get so cold.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waqasr*


Dam those are some really nice looking rigs...I should be getting my CM690 in the next couple weeks and im glad its pretty dam moddable. Ive not looked through all the pics but how watercooling friendly is the case?..could i fit a PA 120.3 ontop??


I'm pretty sure the PA 120 is skinnier then my Black Ice. And I could have fit that in the top (internally) but running the tubing was gonna be a Bigpita.


----------



## scavenger

Just wanna share my painful wire management.


----------



## GoOffroad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scavenger*


Just wanna share my painful wire management.




















So that's how the pros do it. That's simply amazing. Wish I did that with my old case.

Wanted to let you guys know that I have a CM 690 Side Panel w/ window in the Freebies section.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scavenger*


Just wanna share my painful wire management.










Nice!!! Very good job on that...those pics made me descide to redo my wireing (again), lol.

@xgunthrc:
What did u use for that edging on ur sidewindow?


----------



## neon8

more photos of my rig:


















not that powerful but 2 of these works like a wonder:


----------



## soloz2

really the only temps I worry about in my rig is my chipset, and I plan to get an aftermarket cooler soon... screw the warranty issue... anyway.

Look for fans that maximize airflow to noise levels. I've been using Yate Loons and Scythe slipstream fans for he case and I put a noctua p12 on my cpu. all the fans are undervolted and my system temps are typically about 32, cpu about the same, northbridge just gets up to 50 from time to time... but that will change soon.


----------



## neon8

more...


----------



## epidemic

I am gonna start ordering parts for my new rig hopefully at the end of next week. CM690 is on the top of that list.


----------



## TrueNoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waqasr*


Dam those are some really nice looking rigs...I should be getting my CM690 in the next couple weeks and im glad its pretty dam moddable. Ive not looked through all the pics but how watercooling friendly is the case?..could i fit a PA 120.3 ontop??


a 120, i dont see a problem with that, you can fit that on the back or top. i could mod mine to fit up to a 360, but i am using a 480, so its mounted to the back with a custom bracket

here she is again


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neon8*


more photos of my rig:


















not that powerful but 2 of these works like a wonder:










Dude I'm impressed with how you decided to put a red case in a green room. I'm sure it took balls, but I look good, I mean, your case looks good.


----------



## JEK3

I just bought the Nvidia edition. Here are some pics in its current state. Put me down on the "unmodified" list.


----------



## neon8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Dude I'm impressed with how you decided to put a red case in a green room. I'm sure it took balls, but I look good, I mean, your case looks good.











Well, its very much in time with the season....Merry Christmas!!


----------



## FairladyZ32

Out of curiosity, how much was the nvidia case? Not trying to rant you or anything, I think it looks quite good. Just wondering.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neon8*


Well, its very much in time with the season....Merry Christmas!!










okay then...... *walks away slowly, checking shoulder every couple steps*


----------



## coollettuce

Alright put me under unmodified for now. And before anyone asks that's a air filter on top of my case. It helps keep the dust out of the case.


----------



## FairladyZ32

How hard is it for you guys to take all those damn rivets out to paint the case? I'm in a predicament, I spent about 20 minutes earlier today and only managed to get about 6 rivets out, then my drill bit broke >< (yes, yes, it was at a -slight- angle).

But I'm just wondering how everyone paints their cases. I wanted to do it right, no drips, no missing the corners, so I decided to start taking it apart. I'm almost regretting it.

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## neon8

check this link out

  
 



  



 
 , you don't have to take out the rivets to paint it well. I was able to paint my cm 690 chassis well without dismantling it. You just have to learn how to paint right.

I hope this helps


----------



## neon8

you don't need all the equipment to pull of a decent paint(though having the right tools will get you a good paint job). I was able to paint my rig with just a bunch spray cans, but it looked pretty ok. No mess, no smudges.


----------



## neon8

the outer shell of the cm690 are all snap on plastic parts. So it is easy dismantling them. Tho you have to be careful with the steel mesh because it is quite thin and brittle.

now regarding the sides panel locks where the side panel cover touches, I suggest for you not to paint it. It will just make the case too tight to close and open at the same time it will get scratched by the side panels.


----------



## xguntherc

Wow.. whoever did that cable management all Squared in the back was amazing.. can you do that to mine. I thought mine looked good. yours was PRO.

do you have OCD..??

and Xen.. I used a kit that came with my window.. YUes the rubber is pretty big, but I like the look. I got a 12x12 kit, that came with that rubber seal all from FrozenCPU.com. it was only $18.00 and it takes no screws, no glue, no tape. nothing. that rubber holds it in place.. and very well also.

get one and you'll like it.

and as to the Air movement. I'm going to try some things right now to help it. I already have plenty of fans. I have a intake on the bottom already. and I'm going to try and mount a fan to the side of my tuniq right now. see how it does.


----------



## scavenger

It took me more time thinking than installing.


----------



## FairladyZ32

I was actually hoping to paint the inside and outside different colors. I suppose I will give it an attempt to paint it, and just put painters tape all over the areas I'm not working on.

I am still going to twist that damn HDD bay though...silly of CM to put it in like that.


----------



## JEK3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FairladyZ32*


Out of curiosity, how much was the nvidia case? Not trying to rant you or anything, I think it looks quite good. Just wondering.


$109.99 at Microcenter. Yes, I know I could have gotten a regular one for half that, but I prefer green to blue, and I also thought it looked good.


----------



## illidan

that ide green cable is so out of the picture







go for sata


----------



## scavenger

Quote:



that ide green cable is so out of the picture go for sata


Yeah, I thought of that too, maybe in a few months coz they're still working. hehehe


----------



## xguntherc

Great pics Scav.. I really like it. Is it ok to run wires behind the Motherboard like that.. I was worried so i didn't put any underneath mine.

After seing yours I'm inspired to work a little harder on mine Sir.

Also I tried mounting my Tuniq sideways. if anyone's ever tried this. Or thinkin about it. Don't do it. My temps actually raised 3-4c doing this. I thought blowing it out the top mounted 2 120mm fans would make for better cooling. but apparently not.


----------



## 12462NOOB

This might be a strange question but what if you want the glass panel on the right side of the case and not the left what options do you have. It looks to me as if the default side the MOBO sits is the right side. Is it possible to have it sit on the left side? It would be pointless having a glass panel facing my computer desk and me not seeing anything.


----------



## iandroo888

i dont think its possible. even derivetting the case, i dont think u can switch it.

the only cases i can think of with the window on the right side is the lian li full towers.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


i dont think its possible. even derivetting the case, i dont think u can switch it.

the only cases i can think of with the window on the right side is the lian li full towers.


Im not sure if the Lian cases are included, but there ARE cases that are designed to be able to switch back and forth.

I think I also recall an OCN member doing a mod like this. He said it was such hell that he'd never do it again.

Rearrange your furniture???


----------



## 12462NOOB

I find that very very strange. I mean its not like everyone has theyre rig on the right. Just about every computer desk sold in the UK has a chassis hold on the left. I was going to get a glass panel 690 but if its redundant I guess it'll be the black tower on its own. And to be honest I want a glass panel because it looks **** otherwise - in my opinion that is. How sucky


----------



## 12462NOOB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Im not sure if the Lian cases are included, but there ARE cases that are designed to be able to switch back and forth.

I think I also recall an OCN member doing a mod like this. He said it was such hell that he'd never do it again.

Rearrange your furniture???


Ahahah


----------



## pohtangina

will 120x38mm fans (ULTRA KAZE) fit on top slots? I just have stock hsf right now...


----------



## iandroo888

it will fit if u put them inside the chassis. if u plan to put it in space betwen chassis and the top panel witht he honeycomb mesh cut out, ur gonna need thinner fans.. like yate loon low-med speed.


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pohtangina* 
will 120x38mm fans (ULTRA KAZE) fit on top slots? I just have stock hsf right now...

Yeah just if you put another HSF they might interfere with each other.


----------



## iandroo888

nah.. theres quite a bit of space between heatsink n top of chassis. shouldnt be a problem. just that if he plans to install those fans, would be easier to take everything out then install it..


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
nah.. theres quite a bit of space between heatsink n top of chassis. shouldnt be a problem. just that if he plans to install those fans, would be easier to take everything out then install it..

Yeah definately install with everything out. I just say they might because you can never be so sure, I don't want to say oh they'll fit no problem and then they come back saying "!$$!#!$! They don't fit!!!".


----------



## iandroo888

yeah true. also depends on the mobo design too. if he has a big heatsink around the north bridge around the cpu or not.

question tho. why ultrakaze? noisy


----------



## pohtangina

^^^ good revs and efficiency....bang for the buck
I might put a fan controller if they are...no OC for me though so it might be too much...you think I should just go for the 2k rpm vs 3k? 
Id hate to take out all of the stuff inside just to install fans...I realize you need some hand room to place them in...and screw them from the top

you think I should simplify and just get 120x25mm YATE LOONS? High speed? concerned about static air pressure strength...cheap too...I heard they are much more quiet...then I can just put 1 kaze rear (3k) and 2 for intakes (2k versions)


----------



## scottath

I tried with the Kaze's and with my TRUE - the fan clips will not fit on.
So if you want to put any 120*38mm fans at the top with a TRUE you need to have another method of securing the fan onto the TRUE

Any 25mm fans are quite fine though - see picture.....

Old photo but you the top fans are the same:









Before anyone asks - the fan on the TRUE isn't a double - it is a 38mm sunon fan and another 38mm shroud


----------



## pohtangina

^^^^ thanks








I will probably install my xigmatek a year from now...so Ill stick to stock for now...
but still I might just stick to led yate loons mediums...25mms >for the top...I dont want to make my life any harder to install exhaust fans...I get the idea that 25mms should be fine for my application (which is cough stock cough) just worried that it wont push air just like the cooler master fans that came with the case > they are POS fans---just might get 2k kazes vs 3k so I can get the fan controller to silence them


----------



## FairladyZ32

Scottath - I like your case =)


----------



## Danylu

Hi people

Just wondering, I have seen many people with CM 690 and other cases with a fan placed onto where some of the 5.25 bays should be for two front fans, does anyone have a picture so I can do the same on my case? Thanks


----------



## illidan

this is how i put it


















now there are two scythe s-flex in front


----------



## scottath

Not the best photo - but you can see the idea behind it.....


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


this is how i put it


















now there are two scythe s-flex in front


KK thanks.... I'm still not quite sure how I want to go about it, I'm about to put them in now, I guess I'll make it up as I go


----------



## iandroo888

i should have a picture of mine somewhere. looks better then theirs ;D










used small zipties thru those screw holes on both sides of the drive bay.

this is the best picture i had. too lazy to go take new one. haha


----------



## iandroo888

ok this is a new idea that came to mind. im goin to make a new list. showin the "cable management" of the rigs. should be helpful to those that are new to the case.







i only went back a few pages for the most "recent" cable management posts. if you like, you can post yours or repost if you have before and ill put it up









just finished updating roster.. i went 3 pages back to previous post that i said i updated. hope i didnt miss anyone! Welcome new members!

*edit*

71 Modded
58 Unmodded
16 Undetermined

Grand Total of - *145 Members!!*


----------



## scottath

Back to the drawing board for me then - mines all hidden - but not pretty.....


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
ok this is a new idea that came to mind. im goin to make a new list. showin the "cable management" of the rigs. should be helpful to those that are new to the case.







i only went back a few pages for the most "recent" cable management posts. if you like, you can post yours or repost if you have before and ill put it up









just finished updating roster.. i went 3 pages back to previous post that i said i updated. hope i didnt miss anyone! Welcome new members!

*edit*

71 Modded
58 Unmodded
16 Undetermined

Grand Total of - *145 Members!!*

Does putting a fan into the front 5.25 bays count as a mod?

My case has unique scratch marks only my case has so I think I should go into the modded section









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Back to the drawing board for me then - mines all hidden - but not pretty.....

Mines nearly all hidden now, but I don't get what you mean by pretty?

I'll get a pic soon so I can see what other people would rate it as.


----------



## scottath

I mean the cables are all stached in a big mess at the back - out of view - but it's a big ball of cable.....


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Does putting a fan into the front 5.25 bays count as a mod?

My case has unique scratch marks only my case has so I think I should go into the modded section









Mines nearly all hidden now, but I don't get what you mean by pretty?

I'll get a pic soon so I can see what other people would rate it as.









scratches dont count lol. and no adding fan doesnt count. xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
I mean the cables are all stached in a big mess at the back - out of view - but it's a big ball of cable.....

O_O must show must show







i wanna see that ball


----------



## scottath

Cannot see much - but the whole lowest HDD slot is half full of cable - as 3 of the drives are IDE running converters to make them sata - so i need the drives power+power for the converter + sata cables+ ide cable + power for another 2 HDD's
Thsi will change next week - getting a large (640gb) HDD










Slightly better image uploading atm


----------



## scottath

Here we go - bit better...










I got 2 raptors yesterday to tryout......
Still got 2 of the 3 IDE drives in there though


----------



## scavenger

Quote:

i should have a picture of mine somewhere. looks better then theirs ;D
I like the concept how you hide cables with black tubing. How do you call it?


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


ok this is a new idea that came to mind. im goin to make a new list. showin the "cable management" of the rigs. should be helpful to those that are new to the case.







i only went back a few pages for the most "recent" cable management posts. if you like, you can post yours or repost if you have before and ill put it up









just finished updating roster.. i went 3 pages back to previous post that i said i updated. hope i didnt miss anyone! Welcome new members!

*edit*

71 Modded
58 Unmodded
16 Undetermined

Grand Total of - *145 Members!! *


i'm still in unmodded...









waiting for some sleeving kit, than i would rearrange cable management, better looks







and new pictures soon


----------



## xlastshotx

Heres my CM690

































Modded?


----------



## iandroo888

i believe the sleeving is called conduit. fairly easy to work with. that and zipties works wonders. I came up with that idea because my psu's cables were not sleeved and they were silver! didnt match anything. Saw this conduit at frys and bought a few packs xD.

thats not modded lastshot. thats not even a cm690! xD kidding.

will change everything when i get home.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
I like the concept how you hide cables with black tubing. How do you call it?

















Your duorb looks shooped in for some reason.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Heres my CM690
Modded?

I didn't realize you used a CM 690 for that mod. Nice job!


----------



## .design

Here's my CM690, might cut out those cheesy grills at the front and top but thats it




































Top panel cables, tight fit


----------



## scavenger

Quote:

Your duorb looks shooped in for some reason.
Very large aperture has taken place. Don't know how to use the cam ^_^


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Very large aperture has taken place. Don't know how to use the cam ^_^

Going OT here, but what camera is it... DOF is very shallow, just curious...
Case looks nice too









Can't wait to post mine, just can't find someone to cut my plexi, and i lack the tools... you'd be surprised at how difficult it is to cut (And buy) plexi in Serbia. 1sqr meter is ~ 80$.... which i think is a lot... and im talking about 3mm thick one... freaking a lot


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Going OT here, but what camera is it... DOF is very shallow, just curious...
Case looks nice too









Can't wait to post mine, just can't find someone to cut my plexi, and i lack the tools... you'd be surprised at how difficult it is to cut (And buy) plexi in Serbia. 1sqr meter is ~ 80$.... which i think is a lot... and im talking about 3mm thick one... freaking a lot









Wow that is so much. I can by a 12"x12" 6mm thick piece for around $6


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Wow that is so much. I can by a 12"x12" 6mm thick piece for around $6

6mm one 12"x12" is 10$ 20c... hmmm when i callculate it... it's not that much of a difference...

how much is 3mm 12"x12"? it ~ 4$ 30c not that much either... 40"x40" is the forementioned 80$...
Altho when i think of it there are places in Serbia where you can buy it slightly cheaper, but not in the area where i live tho...

seems it's not that at expensive at all...


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
ok this is a new idea that came to mind. im goin to make a new list. showin the "cable management" of the rigs. should be helpful to those that are new to the case.







i only went back a few pages for the most "recent" cable management posts. if you like, you can post yours or repost if you have before and ill put it up









just finished updating roster.. i went 3 pages back to previous post that i said i updated. hope i didnt miss anyone! Welcome new members!

*edit*

71 Modded
58 Unmodded
16 Undetermined

Grand Total of - *145 Members!!*

You missed me. Unmodded right now... hopping to change that eventually.


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.design* 
Here's my CM690, might cut out those cheesy grills at the front and top but thats it


















Nice cable management but yours is a modular...
I have a fsp non modular and my sidepanel is WARPED from trying to close it with all those cable....wowz me


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Cannot see much - but the whole lowest HDD slot is half full of cable - as 3 of the drives are IDE running converters to make them sata - so i need the drives power+power for the converter + sata cables+ ide cable + power for another 2 HDD's
Thsi will change next week - getting a large (640gb) HDD










Slightly better image uploading atm


Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Here we go - bit better...











hmm...bottom hd slot eh...good idea- hope is not lost for moi--ive got too many cables


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
PS Have u guys heard?

heard what? that the bird is the word?

and also, pohtangina, can you please look through and post only a pic or two in one post? It's pretty old looking through at countless pics that have been posted 5 pages back and quoted 40 times. thanks!


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## yellowtoblerone

no way, the bird is the word????
the bird is the word!

this has been a public service announcement.

btw awesome cable man


----------



## Invasion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.design* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
I like the concept how you hide cables with black tubing. How do you call it?









Just wondering do both of you have the top fans both on output?
Or the one on the right input?
I have a TRUE and trying to figure out what to do...

To change this altogether, should I mount the TRUE vertically?
Does this change performance altogether?

Also on the eP35-DS3P, if you move the GPU to the bottom PCIe slot, can it still run @ 16x?
Or is the bottom PCIe slot stuck @ 4x?
I'm presuming its running @ 16x but since the top slot is utilized it gets cut down to 4x?


----------



## scottath

In my system - i have one of the stock 120mm fans intake (right side) and a scythe slipstream (110CFM) on the left side for exhaust.


----------



## scavenger

Quote:

Just wondering do both of you have the top fans both on output?
Or the one on the right input?
I have a TRUE and trying to figure out what to do...

To change this altogether, should I mount the TRUE vertically?
Does this change performance altogether?
I suggest if you have your True installed vertically, take the right fan as input to get cold air as it passes through the attached fan of your TRUE. Mine are both exhaust, CPU fan pushes air to the top.


----------



## theCanadian

The whirlybird song? Oh lawd. Brings back memories I didn't even have.


----------



## scottath

Redid my cables a bit - also testing the effectiveness of the shroud - thats why it isn't on the TRUE fan atm
I finally got a SATA burner also



























Thats 14 fans total:

2 Top
1 Rear
2 Front intake
2 in-between fans
1 bottom fan
3 fans on NB cooling
CPU fan
HD4870 fan
PSU fan


----------



## pd_snipe

Just joined overclock.net. thought i would post some pics of my rig.


----------



## Derp

Northbridge/Ram fan chain FTW!


----------



## scottath

Yep - works well also - nice and cool even with everything overclocked (ram at ~2.2v)


----------



## epidemic

Just ordered my CM690! I shall have crappy quality cell phone pictures up Thursday or Friday night.


----------



## Cubeman

They look like lovely cases. How well is cable management on them?


----------



## .design

Look up my post here.
Its great!







:


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cubeman* 
They look like lovely cases. How well is cable management on them?

Without even trying, your case will look clean. If you try.... well, lets just say the sky is the limit.

It's a very well thought out case. With the stock fans it comes with, it's SUPER quiet. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sonic

Cable management is good, though if you have a ton of connectors like myself it will get tough but not impossible.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 
Just ordered my CM690! I shall have crappy quality cell phone pictures up Thursday or Friday night.

It's ight. Remember 4 or 5 years ago when good digital camera was only 1.5 megapixel?

More than likely you got a 2 megapixel camera in your phone or better.

I'm really happy. I just picked up a used Olympus Stylus FE-220 7.1 Mega Pixel camera for $17. It's like a $130 new.

The LCD is broken but it's easier to take photos using the traditional view finder anyway.


----------



## mbones

I bought a CM 690 last Friday, and am in the process of modding it into a ninja-silent PC.







I can't stand this Antec Nine Hundred anymore.









So far I've cut out all the fan grills I want cut out, so all that's really left is to wait for my other stuff to get here.









I will post some pics when I'm done.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbones* 
I bought a CM 690 last Friday, and am in the process of modding it into a ninja-silent PC.







I can't stand this Antec Nine Hundred anymore.









So far I've cut out all the fan grills I want cut out, so all that's really left is to wait for my other stuff to get here.









I will post some pics when I'm done.









Mine is so stock it's amazing. I bought some 120mm from an OCN member a while ago. Several months latter I get my 690... what do I discover? The fans I bought were from a 690 or similar case. So I have installed stock fans which are non-stock









I will be modding..... eventually.


----------



## xguntherc

You guys that have the TRUE seated Vertically.. I've heard you will get better performance out of it mounting it Horizontally. the reason for this. is that with whatever cooler you have, you want the Heatpipes going from left, to right.. not top to bottom. as gravity takes effect.. as the "Liquid: I dare call it in the heatpipes stays in the bottom when mounted vertical. If it's horizontal it can move to the otherside better for more effective cooling. this has been tested many times.

Also someone said this a few pages back. about the Top mounted fans. I've heard that if you change the TOP closer to front Fan, and make it an Intake Fan, it supplies the CPU Cooler with Fresh Cold Air, and helps with cooling. and will lower temps. Has anyone tried, or can confirm this. As I'd like to think it will work before disassembling the Top..

Thanks!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Also someone said this a few pages back. about the Top mounted fans. I've heard that if you change the TOP closer to front Fan, and make it an Intake Fan, it supplies the CPU Cooler with Fresh Cold Air, and helps with cooling. and will lower temps. Has anyone tried, or can confirm this. As I'd like to think it will work before disassembling the Top..

Thanks!

I'm not sure about that, i think you would need some kind of a wall/shroud around the heatsink to prevent the TOP-FRONT fan from messing with the airflow... I was thinking about doing the same thing as it would actually help in cooling the RAM in my case... The mentioned fan is right above the DDR2 modules!
I had something like this in mind... what do you guys think?








Oh yes and the ORANGE thingy is supposed to be a shroud or a "wall" to prevent hot air from going to the right side...
I plan on replacing the two fans you guys see in the case with Scythe Kaze-Maru 1900rpm







110CFM







, loud as hell, but i modded a switch on top of my case that turns of all case fans at the flick of a button








And here's a comparison between the regular 7-blade CM fan and 11-blade Kaze-Maru

















P.S. Hot air tends to go UP, so i'm not sure about the top mounting intake fan...


----------



## theCanadian

Well. The cold dense air could come in from the top front and help force out the less dense hot air even faster out the top rear.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
I'm not sure about that, i think you would need some kind of a wall/shroud around the heatsink to prevent the TOP-FRONT fan from messing with the airflow... I was thinking about doing the same thing as it would actually help in cooling the RAM in my case... The mentioned fan is right above the DDR2 modules!
I had something like this in mind... what do you guys think?

Oh yes and the ORANGE thingy is supposed to be a shroud or a "wall" to prevent hot air from going to the right side...
*I plan on replacing the two fans you guys see in the case with Scythe Kaze-Maru 1900rpm







110CFM







, loud as hell, but i modded a switch on top of my case that turns of all case fans at the flick of a button








And here's a comparison between the regular 7-blade CM fan and 11-blade Kaze-Maru







*

P.S. Hot air tends to go UP, so i'm not sure about the top mounting intake fan...

they actually work good. i got 3 in my case.

i dont know how well that idea will work. that disrupting the air flow alot.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
i dont know how well that idea will work. that disrupting the air flow alot.

Exactly what i tought... maybe a lower CFM fan to blow over RAM, and more powerfull ones at the bottom and top for intake/exaust... Hehe, shroud would have to be really well made to make this work


----------



## theCanadian

Red is hot air, Blue is cold air, green is areas where airflow is likely to be turbulent.


----------



## iandroo888

need to account for the heat from video card as well. also. need fan in 5.25" bay to push air towards rear.


----------



## .design

When are you updating the list, iandroo?


----------



## iandroo888

when i remember to. lol. i need to go to class now @[email protected]


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Kaze-Maru










Are those in fact 140mm bladed fans w/ 120mm mounting? All vendors are saying 140mm though a lot of ratings are bashing them saying there only mountable using 120mm holes.

I wish there was more 140mm fans.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


Are those in fact 140mm bladed fans w/ 120mm mounting? All vendors are saying 140mm though a lot of ratings are bashing them saying there only mountable using 120mm holes.

I wish there was more 140mm fans.


Yup they are 140 with 120 holes, the actual size across the blades is ~132mm... but then again 120mm fans have 112mm across the blades so that's just fine...

I tell no lies, when you turn them on it's like a hurricane inside the case









P.S. they do require a little bit more space than regular 120mm ones, so if you have a 120mm only spot i doubt it will fit...


----------



## pohtangina

guys I need help.
I read here that you use a hammer chisel to take out the honeycomb filter on top. How without damagin the black mesh? Installed a 120mm thunderblade and the airflow is so restricted-


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pohtangina*


guys I need help.
I read here that you use a hammer chisel to take out the honeycomb filter on top. How without damagin the black mesh? Installed a 120mm thunderblade and the airflow is so restricted-










metal snips? you could probably even do it with scissors, its pretty thin stuff.


----------



## epidemic

The case is here sign me up.


----------



## xguntherc

Nice shot with the Dog..

I also just got two 120mm x 20mm low profile medium speed yate Loons.. and they don't move hardly any air compared to the Medium speed Antec Tri-cools that claimed to be less CFM.. so I'm not sure. but I want to remove the plastic.. not metal mesh, but plastic on top.. so ur saying to use wire cutters.. thats the easiest. did you sand the ends off.. and did you guys take off the black mesh on top first just in case.. to protect it.. or no?


----------



## miloshs

The wire cutters are ok, i did mine when i was getting it ready to be painted, so metal parts were taken off. But i don't see why you can't do it with the metal on...
If you do a good job with the wire cutters, no sanding is needed, but it actually depends on how you want it to look.

I didn't sand mine...


----------



## Krame

My first build. It has a Xigmatek SD964 on it now, the front honey comb grill is gone and I'll have a window installed once it gets here.


----------



## scottath

Nice work with the cabling Krame - i had to take a second look - i saw it on XtremeSystems first and thought it looked familiar


----------



## Jirk4

Can I join the club? : )
Im modding my CM690 right now, so theres only little tasting. In final will be white with metallic green lines


----------



## illidan

wow! nice painting









welcome to OCN and welcome to "the club"


----------



## iandroo888

ok im gonna spend a little time and update the roster again. before i go into korean mode and study for next 2 days lol

updated. hope i didnt miss anyone. check out list plz. thanks!


----------



## epidemic

After a bit of snipping...


Used some of the honeycomb to make fan mounts for the drive bay.


I guess that is about everything I am going to do to my case. (for now







)


----------



## theCanadian

Simple, but genius. Oxymoron?


----------



## Derp

@epidemic: +1 rep for that awesome idea of mounting additional intake fans using the fan grills you cut out.


----------



## slngsht

Yeah. +rep for that ingenious idea.


----------



## theCanadian

Now... put a rig in that puppy and fire it up!


----------



## 21276

FINALLY got a digital camera, so ill be able to post up pics of my 690 perhaps as early as tomorrow night..seeing as how im about 1000 miles from my rig.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


FINALLY got a digital camera, so ill be able to post up pics of my 690 perhaps as early as tomorrow night..seeing as how im about 1000 miles from my rig.


my computer wont detect my new digi cam


----------



## epidemic

I will have hardware for it by the end of this year... Gonna order a power supply and some fans at the end of next week.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 
I will have hardware for it by the end of this year... Gonna order a power supply and some fans at the end of next week.









Where are you ordering from? If your ordering from newegg... I suggest that you wait and buy as one, that way you pay less for shipping. Unless want something that isnt in production anymore. Both power supplies and fans have little if anything special to offer, so even if the model you are looking at does go out of production, there will always be another equal to replace it.

(all this is assuming you don't have any newegg deals to apply or something like that)


----------



## iandroo888

newegg has a corsair 750 for like 87.99 shipped after discount code .

fans. jab-tech ftw.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jirk4* 
Can I join the club? : )
Im modding my CM690 right now, so theres only little tasting. In final will be white with metallic green lines


















ughh.. thats goin to be so sexy


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
newegg has a corsair 750 for like 87.99 shipped after discount code .

Yeah there going to ruin my sale, oh well I didn't buy it *cough*parents*cough*. It'll be worth it when I get a 620HX, it's going to be really clean.


----------



## Krame

I guess I can be part of the modded list now.

New cpu cooler, added a window and cut out the front honeycomb grill.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
my computer wont detect my new digi cam










bummer, what kind is it?


----------



## pohtangina

Krame-
Nice pics thanks...was wondering about the 80mm fans...I couldnt fit a 120mm above where the hsf was...coz of the 2x4pin 12v cables are in the way...

btw---would a 80mmx25mm fan fit on top between the mesh and the case?


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
metal snips? you could probably even do it with scissors, its pretty thin stuff.

yup these worked...I took the garden shear size metal cutter from the shop I cut the front and top and you were right...they are not really thin but soft plastic...no problem cutting them out...I thought I was going to sweat it but it was like butter








note-the top mesh still inhibits airflow...oh well


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pohtangina* 
yup these worked...I took the garden shear size metal cutter from the shop I cut the front and top and you were right...they are not really thin but soft plastic...no problem cutting them out...I thought I was going to sweat it but it was like butter








note-the top mesh still inhibits airflow...oh well

yea... was waiting to hear back about how that turned out for you before i did that myself.... I really dont think that grills would look all that great on the top of a cm690... And I dont want to leave it open since it's too easy to stick finger into there....

I'm not sure how i'm going to mod my 690 yet.


----------



## iandroo888

i didnt even use sheers or tin snips. i used a wire cutter and cut em out.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
bummer, what kind is it?

Olympus fe-220


----------



## penguintwitch

oooh can i join the club







, ive had a look, you guys have very nice looking cm 690's, im jealous







. The white one looks insane







. I'm running a cm 690 now, after running a generic micro atx case, this is my first build ever, so its nothing great and out of this world, but im very happy with it







. I'm looking into getting some more fans for my case, i wish i could do some of this wicked looking mods ive seen so far :O. Here my build anyway, really basic.

The outside









The inside (i know the cablings messy but i tried







)









The back panels









A shot of my whole setup









This comp is a huge improvement over my old pc, the specs are
Gigabyte EP45 DS4P
HIS Radeon HD 3870 IceQ3
2GB DDR2 667Mhz Generic








Intel E8400 CPU
250gb Sata Drive
Silverstone ST50f Power Supply
It sounds weak i know, but compare it to my old system, this is a god for me







, my system is about 2 weeks old. cost 800$ all up (all i could afford







) so i guess my case would be classed as unmodded









Gigabyte GA-8SIML
Radeon 9200SE
Pentium 4 2.4 Ghz
1gb DDR 266 Mhz
200w Power Supply Generic

Also if anyone knows of any good fans to purchase for this case, would you let me know







, i think theres room for improvement, im running the stock fans except for 1x 8mm from my old pc in one of the top ports


----------



## penguintwitch

also, sorry for double posting, does anyone know of anyways to attach a 120mm fan above the current fan that is on the front, without snipping or sometype of welding or something







.


----------



## scottath

Best way is with good old Cable Ties


----------



## penguintwitch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Best way is with good old Cable Ties


its so simple :O, and i didnt think of it







, thanks mate thats a very good suggestion. I must try this out.


----------



## OGZON

Hi all..I am watching this "Cooler Master 690 Club" for quite some time and it realy good..All you guys have exelent cases,some of them are realy amazing..I bought my case month ago and you help me in it..








Hope soon I'll put some pictures if it's ok with you..


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *penguintwitch* 
also, sorry for double posting, does anyone know of anyways to attach a 120mm fan above the current fan that is on the front, without snipping or sometype of welding or something







.

This one was posted a couple posts back.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post4746143

Genius if you ask me.


----------



## 12462NOOB

If anyone can help me set up with case with an asus rampage formula MOBO I would really appreciate it. There's more cables than I have fingers and toes.


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12462NOOB*


If anyone can help me set up with case with an asus rampage formula MOBO I would really appreciate it. There's more cables than I have fingers and toes.


there are alot of holes 1 on top and 1 big and .5 in the bottom you should be able to run the case cables from top to bottom of mobo tray around the crevices to the bottom hole for the 1394-USB-AUDIO connections...also the big hole in the bottom you can just cram all the PSU wires through or dremel it to be bigger...


----------



## 12462NOOB

The top panel of the chassis has these cables :-

1394
USB
eSATA
HD Audio
AC, 97

The connectors on the motherboard are as follows :-

IEEE 1394a port connector
USB78 
USB910
USB1112
CPU_FAN (This is where I have the CPU stock cooler plugged in)
CHA_FAN1
PWR_FAN
CHA_FAN2
OPT_FAN1
CHA_FAN3
OPT_FAN2
OPT_FAN3

So where the hell do the chassis wires go?


----------



## iandroo888

look around the bottom right corner of your motherboard. its usually there. if not, refer to your motherboard manual.

also, would help if you went into your USER CP inputed your system specs! would display as your signature. would help a lot!


----------



## pohtangina

there is a row of pins on the bottom right side of the motherboard
(orientation would be cpu on top left - ram top right -pci slots bottom left)
now only if you have the manual of you mobo then you would know how the pins are connected to where (there >10 pins I think bunched in pairs) and the chassis plugs are labeled accordingly (reset-pwr-hddled...etc) each mobo is different from one another.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12462NOOB*


The top panel of the chassis has these cables :-

1394
USB
eSATA
HD Audio
AC, 97

The connectors on the motherboard are as follows :-

IEEE 1394a port connector
USB78 
USB910
USB1112
CPU_FAN (This is where I have the CPU stock cooler plugged in)
CHA_FAN1
PWR_FAN
CHA_FAN2
OPT_FAN1
CHA_FAN3
OPT_FAN2
OPT_FAN3

So where the hell do the chassis wires go?


.... usually the header you want to look for is called JFPT1 or JFP1.


----------



## pohtangina

heres the page for your mobo see attached pic
hopefully you be patient and attach each pin slowly one by one so you dont screw up the connections since it seems like your first time


----------



## 21276

so i can FINALLY verify that i have a cm690, i dont know if i count as modded or not, the only thing i did was cut out the plastic honeycomb stuff out of the top and put in a WC setup. anywho, heres some pics!


----------



## 12462NOOB

Those are all the connections. Starting at the top is the CPU fan which I'm certain goes where it should go on the board.

Second wire down is the memory fan wire, not sure where that should go.

Third wire down is the power connection to the PSU

Fourth wire down is the HD Audio, don't know where this should go

Fifth wire down is the AC'97, don't know where this should go

Sixth wire down on the left is the back panel fan wire, don't know where this should go

Seventh wire down is the USB wire from the top panel of the chassis. This is plugged into USB connector 1112 on the motherboard

Eighth wire down on the right is the eSATA wire, I'm guessing this slots into one of those blue plugs on the bottom side of the motherboard

Ninth wire down on the bottom right is the front panel fan wire, don't know where this should go

At the very bottom of the motherboard is the Asus Q-Connector. (The multicoloured wires). This has the PLED, IDE_LED, RESET, PWRSW, there is no so called speaker wire so that is empty. To get a better idea of what I mean, someone has already posted a picture of the Q-Connector above. Everything showing there is the same except no speaker.

Very bottom middle of the board is the 1394 wire from the chassis plugged into the IEEE 1394a connector on the motherboard.

All in all you can see I'm totally clueless. Any help appreciated.


----------



## pohtangina

12462NOOB said:


> Fourth wire down is the HD Audio, don't know where this should go
> 
> Fifth wire down is the AC'97, don't know where this should go
> 
> >>>both of these are 1 in the same...youve got a high end mobo so use the HD audio...
> esata can go to any sata open slot
> 
> will upload the manual file in a bit...
> 
> here it is attached...go to page 2-36 go up and or down you will find the right slots for them as for the fans I assume you can connect those to any chan fan (3 pin) on the mobo or you can just connect them to the PSU wires


----------



## 12462NOOB

Ok I connected the three fans to the motherboard labelled CHA_

The eSATA red wire goes in the any SATA slot. So that's four down

Does the HD Audio wire plug directly into the Supreme II soundcard on the left there, and not the motherboard?

Not sure where the memory fan wire goes still.

I'm assuming the AC'97 does not plug into anything.

The manual you posted is of the Q-Connector, and I have it as described except there is nothing that plugs into where it says 'Speaker'. So theres four pins there with nothing on them.

Once this is all sorted I'll clean up the wires as best I know how and install the HDD and GPU


----------



## Gr3m1in

when i just got it










And the only mod ive done to it thus far, modifying the bottom fan filter to attach to the front


















Next on the list is to stealth the CD Drive, add some more fans & a zalman fan controller which i might mod into one of the grills and to do something about the sound put out by those damn side pannel grills! first gonna try some black panty hose/stockings as a filter & sound dampner


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *12462NOOB* 
Not sure where the memory fan wire goes still.

I'm assuming the AC'97 does not plug into anything.

The manual you posted is of the Q-Connector, and I have it as described except there is nothing that plugs into where it says 'Speaker'. So theres four pins there with nothing on them.

dont worry about AC97 as far as I know they are all on the same wire with the HD audio so shouldnt be a prob...
I dont have the Q connector for mine even though my manual shows it--so you might have to do the sys panel one by one as for the sys speaker the cm690 doesnt have one so dont worry about it
as for the memory fan ifyour out of cha fan 3 pin on the mobo you can just have a 3pin-4pin molex and connect to PSU


----------



## 12462NOOB

Ok done, where does the HD Audio go? Into the soundcard or motherboard?

Where does the memory fan go?

Apart from that I'll clean up the wires. Gotta say this memory cooler looks hella ugly. Looks like its gonna disrupt airflow considerably, will have to see.

Just answer those few question if you can, I really appreciate it.


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *12462NOOB* 
Ok done, where does the HD Audio go? Into the soundcard or motherboard?

Where does the memory fan go?

Apart from that I'll clean up the wires. Gotta say this memory cooler looks hella ugly. Looks like its gonna disrupt airflow considerably, will have to see.

Just answer those few question if you can, I really appreciate it.

xxxDELETED xxx(re HD audio)

-as for the memory cooler (aka RAM cooler)(for the RAM right? or is this for the GPU or CPU?)> its just a fan so you can connect it nearest power 3pin outlet on the mobo IF not you can just connect it to the PSU cables via a 3-4pin molex which Asus probably had provided along with the accesories

EDIT
wait a minute...the fan you are talking about is that the one on page 2-15 of the manual? well that fan is actually for the CPU...pls verify this before proceeding
+
as for the HD audio Im perplexed...your board doesnt have that audio connection for the HD--it could be for you audio card---but it might fry your mobo...I would have guessed the ADH connection inbetween the 1394 and USB910 port...but its just a guess...let me know if the ADH<Azalia Digital Header> is a perfect fit...


----------



## 12462NOOB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pohtangina*


xxxDELETED xxx(re HD audio)

-as for the memory cooler (aka RAM cooler)(for the RAM right? or is this for the GPU or CPU?)> its just a fan so you can connect it nearest power 3pin outlet on the mobo IF not you can just connect it to the PSU cables via a 3-4pin molex which Asus probably had provided along with the accesories

EDIT
wait a minute...the fan you are talking about is that the one on page 2-15 of the manual? well that fan is actually for the CPU...pls verify this before proceeding


The CPU fan goes to _CPU slot at the top. I'm not installing that optional small fan on 2-15 because it says its not needed if you have active CPU cooler which I do.

The RAM fan I've connected to the nearest slot which is that one in the picture to the right of the memory. _OPT. This ok?

''xxxDELETED xxx(re HD audio)'' ????????????


----------



## pohtangina

HD AUDIO
those wires or 1 of them is suppose to connect to your Supreme FX II soundcard...apparently I cant help you out on this one...this is too tuff for moi---I dont want to be liable for this connection

edit-
yes you connected the mem fan on the right spot...that should power it up fine no issues

oh nice mobo btw...overlooked the fact that it is a x48


----------



## 12462NOOB

I've emailed Coolermaster and I'm waiting for a response for them. If it comes down to it I can e-mail Asus but have you ever tried filling in one of theyre support forms? Jesus


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12462NOOB*


I've emailed Coolermaster and I'm waiting for a response for them. If it comes down to it I can e-mail Asus but have you ever tried filling in one of theyre support forms? Jesus










ok you might grow a beard while your at it...

apparently you can do without those for now as they are NOT so important in getting your mobo up and running...its just incompletely installed


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gr3m1in* 
when i just got it










And the only mod ive done to it thus far, modifying the bottom fan filter to attach to the front


















Next on the list is to stealth the CD Drive, add some more fans & a zalman fan controller which i might mod into one of the grills and to do something about the sound put out by those damn side pannel grills! first gonna try some black panty hose/stockings as a filter & sound dampner

OK?! How the hell did you manage to put bottom fan filter up front?!







My bottom filter is just not wide enough to make it screw on... Can you explain how u did it? Please


----------



## iandroo888

probaly held with zipties or just left it there. and have the front panel hold in place.

the 4 screws u see if probaly just to mount fan?


----------



## miloshs

But there's 8 screws not 4







.... nice touch wouldn't you agree?!... Looks like its just stuck in between the sides with those 4 screws?


----------



## 12462NOOB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pohtangina*


ok you might grow a beard while your at it...

apparently you can do without those for now as they are NOT so important in getting your mobo up and running...its just incompletely installed


Thanks for the help pohtangina. I'll wait on coolermaster in the meatime.

When it comes to installing the GPU I may have issues but that is unlikely. How do I + rep your good self?


----------



## Gr3m1in

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
OK?! How the hell did you manage to put bottom fan filter up front?!







My bottom filter is just not wide enough to make it screw on... Can you explain how u did it? Please









Ill chuck up some pictures later i just took some quckly of it before i started it up but i havent resized em or hosted em up , ill do it later and show you but basically its just wedged in there nicely









the size of the air filter fits perfectly between the optical drive & the card reader its just a few millimeters larger so its got enough size to wedge in there tightly!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
probaly held with zipties or just left it there. and have the front panel hold in place.

the 4 screws u see if probaly just to mount fan?

Front panel isn't needed to hold it on at all







and theres not a ziptie anywhere in my case atm cause i know im gonna have to take out my mobo son to mount the backplate to the cooler im getting and im prob grabbing a new HD and im grabbing some more fans so i just threw all the cables i could behind the back panel or off to the side and do some better cable management later

i also have to grab an extension 24-24 pin cable because my main power cable wont reach if i thread it behind if i was using a full ATX mobo i could do it but since its a mATX board its an inch too short









basically im waiting til i have all the parts before i do anything more with the case









Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
But there's 8 screws not 4







.... nice touch wouldn't you agree?!... Looks like its just stuck in between the sides with those 4 screws?

I threw the screws in there so i didnt lose them and once i put it in i realised how nice it made it look cheers for noticing!

you could make a mount for it with a little drilling and longer screws if you really needed and that was the original plan to bend a lil betal etc but since i lucked out and it fit perfectly i didnt need to!


----------



## theCanadian

My 20+4 reaches fine.... but i'll probably solder an extension to my 4-pin power since it's like 4 inches too short. Actually purchasing an extension is just insane.


----------



## Gr3m1in

yeah mine reaches fine but if i wanted to manage the cable IE put it through the little hole in the mobo tray and route it up behind it and just have it come out and connect its an inch too short


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gr3m1in*


yeah mine reaches fine but if i wanted to manage the cable IE put it through the little hole in the mobo tray and route it up behind it and just have it come out and connect its an inch too short


Thats what i'm saying. my 20+4 is behind the tray, but the 4-pin is too short to go behind the tray. it's not difficult to solder in an extension.


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *12462NOOB* 
Thanks for the help pohtangina. I'll wait on coolermaster in the meatime.

When it comes to installing the GPU I may have issues but that is unlikely. How do I + rep your good self?

GPU installation is a snap...no screws needed to seat it in...those plastic clips on the case are easy to push once they are up just choose the preferred PCI-E slot (2 of them?)
and align properly...dont forget to attach the power from PSU "PCI-E" cable >>>> No problemo









btw...your better off contacting ASUS than coolermaster to connect your audio---they wouldnt care about connecting another companies item...your best best would be to go to the ASUS site and visit the forums.


----------



## iandroo888

it depends on the power supply if it reaches or not. my old ultra x-finity 500 couldnt reach. barely short. so i improvised. got a 650w one in there now. reaches fine with extra.. dunoe what to do with extra now. lol


----------



## Jirk4




----------



## theCanadian

epic win. nicely done.









eeeeeew at those sponges though.


----------



## zu903

does anyone have a pic of one of these next to a full tower i might get one and sell the Rocketfish.


----------



## theCanadian

eh... for some reason i think that would be hard to come by.... but i have a friend who does have a full tower, and the cm690 is very large, it's almost a full tower.


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
eh... for some reason i think that would be hard to come by.... but i have a friend who does have a full tower, and the cm690 is very large, it's almost a full tower.

yeah i love the rocket fish but i feel its to big and i need better cooling how is the size compared to the 900 and the 300 i have used both of those in builds.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zu903* 
yeah i love the rocket fish but i feel its to big and i need better cooling how is the size compared to the 900 and the 300 i have used both of those in builds.

it's roomy. it's bigger than almost any case that you would get if you purchased a prebuilt. I dont have experience with the the 300 or 900.

but it is narrower than a full tower and stands about 1 or 2 inches under the kneecap. (i'm 6' 1'')


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
it's roomy. it's bigger than almost any case that you would get if you purchased a prebuilt. I dont have experience with the the 300 or 900.

but it is narrower than a full tower and stands about 1 or 2 inches under the kneecap. (i'm 6' 1'')

thanks that's how tall i am. is there some more people that can help.


----------



## Krame

I loved Gr3m1in's idea of putting the bottom intake filter on the front of the case so I decided to try it out tonight. I was surprised it fit perfectly, those little clip things hold it in place in the drive bays without securing it with anything else. I also made a cover for the bottom fan grill to give it a rounded shape instead of the sqaure shape it is stock to match the top one. I'm deciding if I want to keep it the way it is and put a fan controller in the last bay in between the fans or move the top fan up one and put the dvd drive and controller in between. Now I just need matching fans. Heres some pics:


----------



## scavenger

Very nice indeed! Two Thumbs up for you and who thought of it.


----------



## zu903

does anyone think selling my rocketfish and getting one of these would be dumb. the rocket fish just takes up allot of room and it is boring me.


----------



## theCanadian

I believe this is a picture of a rocketfish next to a Centerion 5. Not really the same as a CM690, but there are similarities. If you don't like your rocketfish, I think that the CM690 will satisfy you. Espically since you can get one for about $50 from http://www.microcenter.com after MIR. So if you sell your rocketfish here on OCN, you can make a profit.


----------



## soloz2

I don't know the dimensions of the rocketfish case but here's an easy way to compare sizes
http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_com...ler-Master-690
I even put the CM690 in for you


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
I believe this is a picture of a rocketfish next to a Centerion 5. Not really the same as a CM690, but there are similarities. If you don't like your rocketfish, I think that the CM690 will satisfy you. Espically since you can get one for about $50 from http://www.microcenter.com after MIR. So if you sell your rocketfish here on OCN, you can make a profit.

thanks i live down the street from microcenter and i got the rocketfish in a trade so ill make a good profit.


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I don't know the dimensions of the rocketfish case but here's an easy way to compare sizes
http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_com...ler-Master-690
I even put the CM690 in for you

thanks would it be a bad idea to sell my rocketfish for a 690?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zu903*


thanks i live down the street from microcenter and i got the rocketfish in a trade so ill make a good profit.


oh in that case (pun pun), if you are going to do a pick up, you should get it for about $40 cause shipping was $17 for me.

using that tool:


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


oh in that case (pun pun), if you are going to do a pick up, you should get it for about $40 cause shipping was $17 for me.

using that tool: 










thanks im gonna go take a look at one right now and see how i like it.


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Howsit guys!!! Im new to the forum, Got my CM690 after looking at this thread, really chuffed with myself! Ill take some pics and post them during the week.


----------



## theCanadian

chuffed, lul.
















Looking forward to seeing you in other threads, welcome to OCN.

Edit: Oh... and go for SP3 I find that the 150 Meg install was worth being able to type in 'shutdown' in cmd promt.

/sarcasm


----------



## scavenger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krame*


I loved Gr3m1in's idea of putting the bottom intake filter on the front of the case so I decided to try it out tonight. I was surprised it fit perfectly, those little clip things hold it in place in the drive bays without securing it with anything else. I also made a cover for the bottom fan grill to give it a rounded shape instead of the sqaure shape it is stock to match the top one. I'm deciding if I want to keep it the way it is and put a fan controller in the last bay in between the fans or move the top fan up one and put the dvd drive and controller in between. Now I just need matching fans. Heres some pics:





































I think it's better if you add a fan controller on the top bay and the ODD in between fans.


----------



## penguintwitch

Hey Krame, when you cut out the honeycomb grille on the front, were there any downsides? and does it provide any better cooling? also does it bring in more dust now?







, im just curious and it looks great and i might try it







.


----------



## penguintwitch

also, sorry for double post here my edit button is playing up, has anyone got any solutions to the noise that the side fan makes? i think its caused by the way that air is drawn in becuase of the shape of the grille, but i could be wrong, it just seems annoying that i get this bad noise from it, ive tried filters ect. but they looks ugly and reduce airflow, although they do work







. Im thinking of getting some silverstone or antec fans and the increased airflow may make that noise worse, which is why i ask this.


----------



## sintoinsanity

I purchased the 690 and a 790i ftw mb, what psu can I use and fit to run 3 way SLI?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *penguintwitch*


also, sorry for double post here my edit button is playing up, has anyone got any solutions to the noise that the side fan makes? i think its caused by the way that air is drawn in becuase of the shape of the grille, but i could be wrong, it just seems annoying that i get this bad noise from it, ive tried filters ect. but they looks ugly and reduce airflow, although they do work







. Im thinking of getting some silverstone or antec fans and the increased airflow may make that noise worse, which is why i ask this.


my sidefan does the same... kinda thought it was a bad fan though. But it's not THAT bad. It's still pretty quiet, it's just louder than the others.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
my sidefan does the same... kinda thought it was a bad fan though. But it's not THAT bad. It's still pretty quiet, it's just louder than the others.

Use some rubber grommets on the side panel fan.


----------



## Rudick

See what holds my Bruce Banner, as for pics, will upload 'em soon!


----------



## theCanadian

It feels like my last post in here was 2 or three days ago... might have something to do with only 3-4 hours of sleep in the past 80 hours.... where is the insomniac thread?


----------



## xguntherc

With the sidefans you wanna put rubber gromets between the fan and the side panel as the vibration makes lots of noise..

Also get a lower speed fan as the fast air will whistle in as going through the grill. Better yet. Remove the Side Panel fan. I did and temps got better.

The CM 690's airflow goes from bottom front to top rear. and even better with some 120mm fans on top. So when you add the sidepanel fan all your doing is getting a side flow that ruins the regular front back airflow. and gets the air swirling instead of going straight out the top back.. I found that removing the side panel fan actually lowered my temps by 1-2c total. I noticed a solid difference with it off. and I've never used it since.

edit* Also I just got the PC P&C 750w Silencer PSU. they are one of the best you can buy. were over $200 in August. and now 144 on newegg.com. monday it went down to $114.00 with a 25 MIR and I had to get it. lol. thats cuz my HX520 is not enough power for my $.0 Ghz Quad and 260.

Does anyone have the PCP&C 750w in there CM 690. and how well did the power wire fit for the MOBO.. I've heard they are plenty long. but I'm just wondering. or any PCP&C PSU for that matter. so if you have one in your 690 let me know.

Thanks! (Also when I remove my side panel my temps get better) obviously cuz it's getting more air. So how can I improve this so opening it doesn't make temps better. Does that mean I'm not getting enough intake. or what?


----------



## theCanadian

Well for my case my CPU fan comes right up to that side vent... so it doesn't matter much. so I'm going to be putting a 140MM on the side... and replacing the stock thermaltake fan on cpu cooler with either this http://www.svc.com/a2368.html or this http://www.svc.com/y720ccd-25k1-gp.html


----------



## Bob818

Hi All,

This is a pretty sweet forum! I just picked up my 690 case last week and I am assembling it now. I will post pics when complete. So far I put a q6600 with a Gigabyte ga-ep45-ds3r/ds3. I have a couple of questions if anyone would like to throw out some help. First I was looking around and I see how many of you put your cables behind the motherboard. Is this suggested and if so, what is the best way to go about it? I also put Dominator 2 x 2gb ddr2 1066. I know Windows will only see about 3.5. I was planning on putting in xp pro 32 bit but now I am thinking about 64. Any suggestions? Also if anyone has good suggestions for my case, I would be glad to hear them! Great forum!


----------



## iandroo888

look at my first post on this thread. i have a small list of people who have shown their cable management. should help a little or at least give u an idea on what to do.

yah if u can put the cables behind mobo, its best to. increases airflow in your case so you dont have it all blocked by cables. it looks better as well..

you may need to do some slight cuts to the lip on the mobo tray. that might prevent some cabling be done. if u have a dremel or some sort of rotary tool, its easy work there. just cut like some slots for cables to go past and your golden.

if u can get access to a 64-bit version, its suggested. if u have the space, putting a 120mm in the 5.25" bay would help airflow as well.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Some nice looking cases, that's for sure. Just wondering if anyone has removed the HDD cage to run a 240 rad on the floor of this case? I'm in the midst (sorry, there will be no progress pics) of modding mine and found that if you relocate the HDD cage (I'm using one from another case) into the optical drive bay area, you can fit the PSU, 240 rad and 38mm all internally with intake coming from below. I dremeled out another 120mm fan hole in the floor next to the stock one to make it work. It's pretty tight, but if your PSU is not a behemoth, it will work. Here's a quick sketch of the plan thus far. Extra length on the tubing to the resevior is to aid in easy filling/draining.


----------



## Bob818

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


look at my first post on this thread. i have a small list of people who have shown their cable management. should help a little or at least give u an idea on what to do.

yah if u can put the cables behind mobo, its best to. increases airflow in your case so you dont have it all blocked by cables. it looks better as well..

you may need to do some slight cuts to the lip on the mobo tray. that might prevent some cabling be done. if u have a dremel or some sort of rotary tool, its easy work there. just cut like some slots for cables to go past and your golden.

if u can get access to a 64-bit version, its suggested. if u have the space, putting a 120mm in the 5.25" bay would help airflow as well.


Thanks for the tip. I should probably pull the mobo out before I dremel, correct?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bob818* 
Thanks for the tip. I should probably pull the mobo out before I dremel, correct?

I want your address. If you do choose to dremel while any part of your system is in the case, including your PSU, I reserve the express right to arrive at your house, unannounced, and beat you with a sock full of woodscrews.

I, _____________________X < Sign Here,

do hereby give theCanadian permission to perform the actions stated above, without risk of charges filed.

I, _____________________X < Here,

do hereby also agree to pay any and all medical charges resulting from the actions stated above.

______X <And Initial Here, to enter the contract.

Initial above to indicate that you fully understand the terms outlined in this contract.


----------



## Bob818

You have full permission. That was a pretty stupid question. My bad. While I'm at it, I'll continue to saw through my memory and cpu, still plugged into the wall. I wonder if that will void the warranty...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


With the sidefans you wanna put rubber gromets between the fan and the side panel as the vibration makes lots of noise..

Also get a lower speed fan as the fast air will whistle in as going through the grill. Better yet. Remove the Side Panel fan. I did and temps got better.

The CM 690's airflow goes from bottom front to top rear. and even better with some 120mm fans on top. So when you add the sidepanel fan all your doing is getting a side flow that ruins the regular front back airflow. and gets the air swirling instead of going straight out the top back.. I found that removing the side panel fan actually lowered my temps by 1-2c total. I noticed a solid difference with it off. and I've never used it since.

edit* Also I just got the PC P&C 750w Silencer PSU. they are one of the best you can buy. were over $200 in August. and now 144 on newegg.com. monday it went down to $114.00 with a 25 MIR and I had to get it. lol. thats cuz my HX520 is not enough power for my $.0 Ghz Quad and 260.

Does anyone have the PCP&C 750w in there CM 690. and how well did the power wire fit for the MOBO.. I've heard they are plenty long. but I'm just wondering. or any PCP&C PSU for that matter. so if you have one in your 690 let me know.

Thanks! (Also when I remove my side panel my temps get better) obviously cuz it's getting more air. So how can I improve this so opening it doesn't make temps better. Does that mean I'm not getting enough intake. or what?


I've got a Silencer 610 in my 690 the psu is long enough you can't really get the cables to run behind the mobo tray, but the main 24atx connector is long enough.

I have an Enermax Modu+ 525 on the way


----------



## Bob818

I am still building my system and this forum seems to have people who know what they are doing. I am debating if I should go the 32 or 64 bit route. I am also wondering if I should go xp or vista. My mind keeps changing. The only thing that is holding me back is driver and program compatibility. I am just confused and any advice will be greatly appreciated. This is my first build and I want to do this right. I mainly do web development with Dreamweaver and Fireworks cs3, actually 4 now, planning on backing up my movies and streaming them to my ps3, and I teach an online course at night and 5th grade during the day. That's mainly Microsoft Office applications. Sorry about the newbie questions. Any help would be appreciated. Overclocking will be my next venture. I should probably get the system built first


----------



## theCanadian

Dont worry, we all have our noob posts. Here is one of mine... it starts off being horrendously idiotic, but I manage to save face in the end.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...e-airflow.html

I do feel obligated to offer you an apology. I didn't realize you were a new member. Usually that kind of sarcastic humor is reserved for the members who have become familiar with the site.

Instead, what I should have done was provide you with these resources to aid you in your endeavor:
If you need any hardware or tools (pertaining to modifying your case) this thread should cover 99% of your needs. http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-category.html

This thread discuses how to go about planning for a wire management job. http://www.overclock.net/faqs/104839...-under-mb.html

This thread is more in-depth and talks about different methods of going about your wire management. http://www.overclock.net/faqs/81597-...anagement.html

Proper dremeling technique: http://www.overclock.net/faqs/16349-...e-dremmel.html

This thread is filled with thousands of different cable management mods. Its difficult to see how most of them do it, but it will give you ideas. http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...bles-here.html

Modders Manual (the under used resource) http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...resources.html

This video is of one way to do some case modding. I have put this here because whenever you do any cutting, you follow the same basic steps.

1.safety first
2.prep your case (tape it or do whatever to protect against mistakes)
3.DO IT!

The main reason why this is relevant is just so that you can see somebody actually doing it.












In your case, you would probably use a holesaw because wire management holes are kinda in that zone of too small for dremels, and too big for jigsaws.

edit: that video is what got me started on modding BTW.


----------



## theCanadian

double....

definitely build it first. But vista should be ight now... the updates have fixed most everything. i have experience with neither XP 64 or vista... however, vista has the advantage of being able to use DX10, where XP64 doesnt.


----------



## xguntherc

I have been using Vista 64bit for the last 6 months and I've had ZERO problems so far.. my system runs great. I've oc'd the crap outa it and i love it. Yea some say XP is better. but I have no complains with Vista. it's pretty solid and stable for me.

Also a few questions guys. the TRUE cooler. I know many people have it. I was wondering if anyone here had the CM 690 and a TRUE cooler & could tell me what the best way to mount it is? should I face it so the air will blow to the back out and.. or face it so the fans blow up to the top where I have two 120mm fans on the top?

Also does anyone have the CM 690 case and a PC P&C PSU. I've had the Corsair HX520, but I've since got a Q9650 now over 4.0 Ghz usually. 4.0 Ghz at lowest, and a GTX 260 pushing from 576mhz core to 720 mhz core. so they are both power hungry. I've just purchased the PC P&C 750 Silencer Quad, as it's one of the best PSU's and it was really really cheap with a great sale at newegg.com. So I'm wondering if anyone's used it in our case, and can I mount a PSU upside down? as the cables are on the top and the side away from the mobo tray. so I'll have to bend them over to the cable management hole I'd rather just flip it upside down so it's close to the tray

Any help or pictures would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## scavenger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintoinsanity* 
I purchased the 690 and a 790i ftw mb, what psu can I use and fit to run 3 way SLI?

1000W or higher.


----------



## sintoinsanity

would 3x 9800 gtx's fit with a 1000 watt psu?


----------



## theCanadian

120*3 = 360 watts
+------- 100 watts (CPU... depends on your cpu, could be as much as 145.)
+------- 15 watts (HDD)
+------- 15 watts (hdd2)
+-------25 watts (optical1)
+-------25 watts (optical2)
+-------150 Watts for function of motherboard

_690 watts minimum????
+100 so the psu doesnt have to strain to meet power demand
-------------------------------
~800W to be safe.


----------



## soloz2

You really only need to factor in 50w or so for the mobo (depending on chipset) and then don't forget about 5w for each fan, 6-7w if they are high performance/move a lot of air.

Also, it is highly unlikely all 3 gpus will pull that much power. and at idle the second will probably draw half what the main does and the third probably even less.

So there will be quite a difference between idle and load power requirements. So you'll want a psu that is highly efficient over a broad range.

For my sig rig it probably pulls about 175w idle and max load would be about 400w


----------



## JSB

I will not post my 690 so simple not even painted!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintoinsanity*


would 3x 9800 gtx's fit with a 1000 watt psu?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*











120*3 = 360 watts
+------- 100 watts (CPU... depends on your cpu, could be as much as 145.)
+------- 15 watts (HDD)
+------- 15 watts (hdd2)
+-------25 watts (optical1)
+-------25 watts (optical2)
+-------150 Watts for function of motherboard

_690 watts minimum????
+100 so the psu doesnt have to strain to meet power demand
-------------------------------
~800W to be safe.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


You really only need to factor in 50w or so for the mobo (depending on chipset) and then don't forget about 5w for each fan, 6-7w if they are high performance/move a lot of air.

Also, it is highly unlikely all 3 gpus will pull that much power. and at idle the second will probably draw half what the main does and the third probably even less.

So there will be quite a difference between idle and load power requirements. So you'll want a psu that is highly efficient over a broad range.

For my sig rig it probably pulls about 175w idle and max load would be about 400w



Basically... Yes.


----------



## robo

Hi all! You guys have amazing CM690's, it got me inspired so here's mine.


----------



## tadgio

look at that I finally modded it!


----------



## XenoMopH

Isn't your CM V8 mounted upside down?


----------



## DEC_42

O.O

I'm still on the fence as to what case I should buy next... The 690 looks nice and sleek, but what about airflow and cable management? Space?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DEC_42* 
O.O

I'm still on the fence as to what case I should buy next... The 690 looks nice and sleek, but what about airflow and cable management? Space?

Airflow in the CM 690 is good and cable management is easy to do as you can run the cables behind the mobo. Take a look at some of the pages in this thread and you'll see pics of other members CM 690 cases.


----------



## theCanadian

fook me!! robo that's well done. how did you make your c channel shiny like that?

Edit: your NB Heatsink looks like the one on my new saffire Pure.

I think that cold cathode you have on the right... should definitely go up top. I have my my bottome cathode where you have you yours, but the the second one tucks up away nicely in the top. I'll snap a photo in a second.

Edit... look closely in the second picture... you can see through my fans lol.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm getting a 690 and ordering in the parts for it. I'm getting the Thermochill PA160.1 radiator, and I was just wondering if there's room to fit it in the bottom fan mount. I know I would have to mod the case to install it, because the mount only takes 140mm fans, but is that section physically at least 166mm wide, or do I have to mount it on the back?

Thanks,
MrDeodorant

(PS: don't ask for my current hardware. You really don't want to know. I'll post my new computer when it's built, with pictures, and detail the mods I'll be making when I have the case and can properly plan them).


----------



## theCanadian

Doh! 165.1mm

Edit.... measured again and got 167... It really all depends on how big your PSU is though. My PSU is about 6.5 inches long... but it's hard to measure while it is still installed in the case.


----------



## MrDeodorant

You're killing me! I hope it fits, because I just know something will knock my radiator off if it's externally mounted. I'm not sure how big my PSU is.

Thanks for helping out a fellow Canadian.


----------



## robo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


fook me!! robo that's well done. how did you make your c channel shiny like that?

Edit: your NB Heatsink looks like the one on my new saffire Pure.

I think that cold cathode you have on the right... should definitely go up top. I have my my bottome cathode where you have you yours, but the the second one tucks up away nicely in the top. I'll snap a photo in a second.

Edit... look closely in the second picture... you can see through my fans lol.


Thanks. Well, its not a c channel but an automotive supply thing, I dont know what its called. Its available locally from where I live in three different colors, silver, black and checkered black and silver. I have a uv cold cathode on top and below, so that cold cathod on the right has nowhere to go. I tried putting two side by side, but the lighting is not good. Its annoying tho that when I put my side pannel on, it protrudes a bit.


----------



## waptech

can someone help me plz? i dont know why my wmp 10 isn't playing videos,just playing music.what can I do to solve this problem?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waptech*


can someone help me plz? i dont know why my wmp 10 isn't playing videos,just playing music.what can I do to solve this problem?


This is the wrong thread for that. Try here. I'm sure you will have better luck there anyway.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


You're killing me! I hope it fits, because I just know something will knock my radiator off if it's externally mounted. I'm not sure how big my PSU is.

Thanks for helping out a fellow Canadian.


One thing you might want to note, is that while the PSU is 6.5 inches long, the cables still have to come out the back. You might want to go for a front grill rad, there is plenty of room up there.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Up front? It's something that the guy who's guiding me through the process (babrbarossa of Hardware Canucks fame) mused about, but I'm not sure there's easy enough access for the tubing without mangling the hard drive mounts, and that's something I'm reluctant to do. I'd love to top mount it, if it'll fit, but I really doubt it would.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
Up front? It's something that the guy who's guiding me through the process (babrbarossa of Hardware Canucks fame) mused about, but I'm not sure there's easy enough access for the tubing without mangling the hard drive mounts, and that's something I'm reluctant to do. I'd love to top mount it, if it'll fit, but I really doubt it would.

Well, if you are cooling your CPU on water...(which I'm assuming you are) then you wont have a large CPU cooler in the way. The top of the CM690 can accommodate two 140mm fans. So I'm sure you could find a way to make it fit up there.


----------



## MrDeodorant

I hope so! I want good airflow in my case, because obviously if your internal temperatures are cooler, then the air blowing over your radiator is cooler. If I can top-mount the radiator and rear mounts as exhaust, then I can have the bottom and front mounts as intake, and check the airflow with smoke around the side ports to see if they would be worth adding fans to.

Because of the peculiarities of my computer desk, which is a pain-in-the-ass wooden behemoth, I can't keep my computer on the floor. It can only go on my desk. Has anyone had any luck removing the top USB/Audio jacks, and if so, what did you put in its place? I know you can just leave them unplugged, but having non-functional hardware on my computer will bug me, and I'd rather replace the top mesh with a single, unbroken piece. Where can you get suitable mesh?

Thanks.


----------



## DEC_42

Wait, 2 120mm or 2 140mm fans? I'm planning out a 690 build right now, and I'm not sure what size fans fit where, lol.


----------



## MrDeodorant

2 x 140, from what I hear, but I don't have the case, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## theCanadian

yes... but it also takes 2 x 120mm. most places on the CM690 can accommodate may sized fans. All but one place can take 120mm.


----------



## Hutkikz

Top,bottom and side fans can be either 120 or 140


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hutkikz*


Top,bottom and side fans can be either 120 or 140


the 'rear' sidefan is only 80mm though. I'm not sure if the front fan will take 140 mm and 120mm or not.


----------



## DEC_42

I would think the front slot would only accommodate a 120mm in order to sit flush with the vent. What about at the end of the HDD bays? is that 120mm only? Would it not fit if I had a 140mm fan on bottom?

And which way should the bottom fan be blowing in?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEC_42*


And which way should the bottom fan be blowing in?


Most systems blow up. The bottom is designed to take a 140mm... I had to fiddle quite a bit to make a 120mm fit... I dont know if my bottom filter is f'ed up(i think it might be) or if it normally comes that way.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Most systems blow up.

...I should hope not!

I actually had to read that three times to figure out what you meant!


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DEC_42* 
And which way should the bottom fan be blowing in?

The bottom fan should be as a intake fan. The 80mm x 15mm fan can be mounted behind the cpu & mobo. Not all brands of the 80x15 fan will fit flushed. I use a Evercool brand and I used zip ties to mount it. I believe the Hiper 80x15 fan from Performance-pcs.com will fit fine.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22757


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
...I should hope not!

I actually had to read that three times to figure out what you meant!

oh lol. yea you dont want you system to look you just did this to it.>>









You want the *air* to be blowing the *upward* direction.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Just the front panel is modded for now. STILL waiting for I7 to come out so I can put the damn thing together and go from there with it. Shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## theCanadian

i like that mod a lot... perhaps even more than the first time I saw it... I'll have to go back and take a second look at how you did that.

If I had the balls to deal with all the wires, I'd use this one .... I have like 10 fans in my CM690.... lol.

On the modding note. I did a minor one tonight. The grommet mod. Behold!



















Involved painters tape, 1/4" bit w/drill, and the patience to work the grommets into the hole! Now maybe that screamer of a fan will shut up.

Does this qualify me for the modded list? Or do I have to do something more involved.

Oh yea... and some gore too! The panel GOUGED my hand when it slipped out of my hand.










Anyone know of something creative that can be done with these?


----------



## Sonic

I ripped those things out as soon as I took off the front panel.

As for side fans, I heard the make temps slightly worse than without side panel fans.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


I ripped those things out as soon as I took off the front panel.

As for side fans, I heard the make temps slightly worse than without side panel fans.


100 CFM's blowing directly into the Big Typhoon? Really?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
I ripped those things out as soon as I took off the front panel.

As for side fans, I heard the make temps slightly worse than without side panel fans.

For me I could only use one side panel fan, the bottom one which helps my system temps since I have 5 dvd burners in there.


----------



## Sonic

Well it's supposed to "interrupt" airflow(front to back), making temps slightly a little higher. I'm just repeating what I heard.


----------



## theCanadian

ok.... well. that kinda makes sense... but the big typhoon is literally less than an inch away from the 100CMF fan... so i think I'll risk it.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


Just the front panel is modded for now. STILL waiting for I7 to come out so I can put the damn thing together and go from there with it. Shouldn't be too much longer.











How did you make those front fans? What fan controller did you use as the basis?


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
How did you make those front fans? What fan controller did you use as the basis?

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...cm690-mod.html


----------



## winderic

Hi,

I want to get this case also.
If anyone can tell me a Cooler Master Real Power 650W will fit in this case?
Since the PSU will have to be place at the bottom.

http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=22&id=2551

Thanks


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winderic*


Hi,

I want to get this case also.
If anyone can tell me a Cooler Master Real Power 650W will fit in this case?
Since the PSU will have to be place at the bottom.

http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=22&id=2551

Thanks


Yes it will.


----------



## theCanadian

you can put a PSU that's a foot long into the CM690. It's just a matter of whether or not you'll be able to use the bottom fan or not.

In your case, you will be able to use the bottom fan.


----------



## MrDeodorant

On that topic, what's the total length between the rear outtake for the PSU and the hard drive racks?


----------



## theCanadian

~13"


----------



## Jay1ty0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


Well it's supposed to "interrupt" airflow(front to back), making temps slightly a little higher. I'm just repeating what I heard.










 Yhea you are right, the guide on my Sig proves it.


----------



## BravoSquadSAS

Hey guys
Im expecting delivery of my new CM 690 on monday, along with an xfx nForce 750A Socket AM2+ Mobo (Click) and Coolermaster 520W Modular PSU.

I've got some big plans for my 690, good thing my school recently purchased a Â£250,000 laser cutter that i'm pretty handy with. It can do some amazing stuff. I'm thinking of making a custom designed windowed side panel and then painting the side panels white with black accenting, and making the front, top and edges matt black. With some some green and white lighting inside, and some UV of course.

Opinions or suggestions on things i could do with the laser cutter?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BravoSquadSAS* 
Hey guys
Im expecting delivery of my new CM 690 on monday, along with an xfx nForce 750A Socket AM2+ Mobo (Click) and Coolermaster 520W Modular PSU.

I've got some big plans for my 690, good thing my school recently purchased a Â£250,000 laser cutter that i'm pretty handy with. It can do some amazing stuff. I'm thinking of making a custom designed windowed side panel and then painting the side panels white with black accenting, and making the front, top and edges matt black. With some some green and white lighting inside, and some UV of course.

Opinions or suggestions on things i could do with the laser cutter?

Don't you know? With a lazer cutter, you can do almost ANYTHING (including loose a couple fingers)

Tell us about your interests and we can get more specific ideas layed out.

Edit: Wouldn't that burn the paint? I guess you said you were going to paint it anyway.


----------



## MrDeodorant

If I had a laser cutter, I would do something silly and gratuitous, like cutting a window into my case shaped like the Spider-Man logo. It would cost me a finger, and I would pay the price gladly for such an awesome case mod.


----------



## BravoSquadSAS

I was planning on painting the whole thing after laser cutting it anyway. and it's impossible to lose a finger on this machine, the laser wont even start unless the door is closed and the whole thing is completely air tight. You have to program it all into the computer software and it cuts it all out.

I think i'm gonna have some kind of random shaped window cut out of the side panel and have a go at etching something into the metal. I'm pretty open in terms of interests so i'm up for any suggestions.


----------



## theCanadian

well, let's see.... randomness. This is all I could come up with within 30 seconds. I might try harder later but I'm sleepy right now.


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
well, let's see.... randomness. This is all I could come up with within 30 seconds. I might try harder later but I'm sleepy right now.










Is this cutted or just shown where will you cut?


----------



## theCanadian

Actually it was intended to be more of an idea than a design. In that picture there many random shapes, but those shapes retain a certain 'geometric quality' about them. I was thinking something like that. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## *_*

hello

just wanted to ask:










is the front 5.25" covers mesh?

like i can install fan behind it and let air through?


----------



## theCanadian

Yes. Everything from the front bezel to the top panel is mesh. You can put 2 fans in the top if you want to.


----------



## nemlich22

Add me to the list! My CM690 just arrived the other day for my very first build! (specs in sig)

Just waiting on the motherboard to get here now to build it.

Already cut out the front honeycomb too


----------



## *_*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Yes. Everything from the front bezel to the top panel is mesh. You can put 2 fans in the top if you want to.

thankyou muchos!

i will buy this case then


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
thankyou muchos!

i will buy this case then

get it from microstar... its the cheapest place to get it.

edit: lol make that microCENTER

edit again:well it WAS the cheapest place to get it from (it was $55), but now its back up to $90


----------



## *_*

i live in australia sorry


----------



## TheCh3F

I recently did some work on my 690 while cleaning my loop. Extended the front fan opening up to fit a 240 rad in there.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
I recently did some work on my 690 while cleaning my loop. Extended the front fan opening up to fit a 240 rad in there.










Edit: HD cage was removed.

the cage comes out? or did you cut it out?


----------



## TheCh3F

Popped the rivits out from below and I had to cut out the bottom of the drive bay.

Edit: Added pics from a different angle ^^


----------



## Sonic

Where did you put the HD?


----------



## TheCh3F

HD sits below the rad. I have the option of also extending the front fan opening down, allowing the radiator to sit lower and in turn freeing up the 3rd drive bay. Ideally my case will end up like that but I wanted to try this setup for a while.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
hello

just wanted to ask:










is the front 5.25" covers mesh?

like i can install fan behind it and let air through?

I just added a 2nd intake fan in the front by using some zip ties. It provides more cool air into the case thus lower system temps for a build that I'm currently doing for a friend.


----------



## Krame

Updated pics. Added some more fans, fan controller and changed the setup of the front intake fans.


----------



## .Style

Gorgeous pictures mate, absolutely stunning


----------



## illidan

great picts Krame... i've just got asus p5q-e


----------



## theCanadian

Nice camera, either that or you have a great photo optimizing script.

Does Photoshop use scripts? I wouldn't know.... I use Paint Shop Pro... which does use scripts.


----------



## Jirk4

Krame, how is english name for that things on the cables? Thanks


















BTW My WhiteCM690 is on a good way to finish


----------



## WAZZ UP

first case mod, sprayed it bright green but unfortunately went horribly wrong at the top


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jirk4* 
Krame, how is english name for that things on the cables? Thanks


















It's called "wire loom".


----------



## iandroo888

im gonna update the list later. also, i think im gonna make a new list of people who "used" to have the cm690 and no longer do. Why? Cuz i've had some people message me about not having it anymore and i just sold my main rig which was my project tuxedo rig. so. haha im goin on that list too. xD


----------



## James-Headcrab

I got my CM690 the other day, I've got some fans and a new GPU cooler coming, I'll post pics when I get all that installed =D


----------



## rndyb

Where can i join this club?


----------



## James-Headcrab

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rndyb* 
Where can i join this club?

Here.
Post some pics of your CM690, modded or not and state that you wanna join


----------



## Lukeatluke

Here's mine.


----------



## rndyb

Here is mine. I hope you like it. A functional panel is coming this month: http://www.azerty.nl/producten/produ...B=omschrijving

Sorry of the quality of the photos I took it with my mobile phone.


----------



## *_*

hows the cable management in this thing with intel mobos?


----------



## iandroo888

whats the difference between amd and intel? the ports should approx be in same areas. i think.... >_> <_< boing? lol


----------



## *_*

amd's 24pin port is right next to the cpu.. in the middle of the motherboard while Intel's ports are on the side. i take it amd's cables are harder to manage.

and u havnt answered my question yet 0_0


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rndyb* 
Here is mine. I hope you like it.

Put your RAM into dual channel - it will run faster (ie both sticks in the same coloured slot)


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
hows the cable management in this thing with intel mobos?

Amazing!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
amd's 24pin port is right next to the cpu.. in the middle of the motherboard while Intel's ports are on the side. i take it amd's cables are harder to manage.

and u havnt answered my question yet 0_0

really... ? my a8n32-sli deluxe board was on the side. and i jsut looked at the evga 780i ftw board im going to get. same layout.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
amd's 24pin port is right next to the cpu.. in the middle of the motherboard while Intel's ports are on the side. i take it amd's cables are harder to manage.

and u havnt answered my question yet 0_0

I have a 20-pin socket A that is like that.... but most modern boards are not like that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rndyb* 
Here is mine. I hope you like it. A functional panel is coming this month: http://www.azerty.nl/producten/produ...B=omschrijving

Damn bre bre! you dropped some $$$ on that sucker. Nooice!


----------



## *_*

aiite.. so how is the cable management?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
aiite.. so how is the cable management?

It's very good. It comes with built in clips.... so you can run your cables flush to tray around the edge of the mobo... but it also has holes, so you can run it under the MOBO.


----------



## soloz2

I'm not too impressed with the cable management. There really isn't enough room to run all the cables behind the mobo tray. When I ran my main ATX cable behind the case it pressed against the side panel too much and transferred vibrations from the PSU to the case.


----------



## *_*

oh wow.. forum editor answered my question!

thanks for the tip guys!

+REP


----------



## Millillion

I've just got around to joining this club although I've had the case for a while. I've found good information here, like how to put an extra fan in the 5.25" bays, I don't know if that counts as modded, so just put me wherever.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'm not too impressed with the cable management. There really isn't enough room to run all the cables behind the mobo tray. When I ran my main ATX cable behind the case it pressed against the side panel too much and transferred vibrations from the PSU to the case.

I agree. The space behind the mobo could be 1/4" bigger, and some of the routing hole could be _slightly_ larger, but unless your running 5 HDD's and a million front panel stuff, it's acceptable...


----------



## theCanadian

anybody know where i can get a 5.25" fan controller for like $10?


----------



## *_*

u cant.... they are expensive as!

imo they are just a bunch of resistors with a knob on it


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
u cant.... they are expensive as!

imo they are just a bunch of resistors with a knob on it

exactly... maybe some caps. I mean come on. how much does it cost to make a variable voltage knob.... it cant be that much....


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hi









I found out about the Cooler Master CM690 club so registered to join in!







I have an unmodded case and in fact I've left the panels off because the BFG power supply I bought has such a huge freakin' mess of cables it's impossible to slide the panels on without seriously bending a ton of cables all over.

Some quick photos I took just a few moments ago; unfortunately the battery was running low so I had to turn off the flash for one of the shots.





I'll get some more of the front etc later on.










EDIT - forgot to mention that the above are clickable thumbnails. Apologies for the confusion.


----------



## mbones

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
anybody know where i can get a 5.25" fan controller for like $10?

You can get a Sunbeam Rheobus for about $15, works great.


----------



## Sonic

Pics are little smaller though slightly viewable.

Quote:

I have an unmodded case and in fact I've left the panels off because the BFG power supply I bought has such a huge freakin' mess of cables it's impossible to slide the panels on without seriously bending a ton of cables all over.
Trust me, it's possible. I used to have a 750tx in mine and I made it work.

What I did was place the panel on top, pushed down to where it was lined up on the holes, then just pushed it forward and wa la it was on. Then I just put the screws in and I was done.

I hope that was clear what I meant







.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Pics are little smaller though slightly viewable.


click them


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
click them

I tried but they wouldn't load, though now they do.










Now that I can see it better it looks like your PSU is covering a bit of that hole where you can put wires through.

You can probably stash them in the hard drive area if you only have a couple HD's.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Pics are little smaller though slightly viewable.
Trust me, it's possible. I used to have a 750tx in mine and I made it work.

What I did was place the panel on top, pushed down to where it was lined up on the holes, then just pushed it forward and wa la it was on. Then I just put the screws in and I was done.

I hope that was clear what I meant







.

The problem mainly has to do with the 90 degree alignment of the HD bays and the fact that BFG chose a design for the SATA power connectors that does not work well with the CM690's layout.

(Though as you can see the big mess of surplus cables at the bottom also doesn't help, heh)


----------



## Quantum Reality

Addendum. After seeing the "cable management" pictures I've got some ideas about how to try and clean things up a bit inside my case, especially if/when I get a smaller motherboard than my current one. I'm planning on upgrading to an Asus P5Q (possible Pro/Deluxe) along with a faster CPU of some sort. Once I do that I can take the opportunity to reroute some cables, particularly the SATA ones.


----------



## iandroo888

hmm after i finish this video, ill get to updating the roster.

also, if there are people who does not have the cm690 anymore thats on the roster, please tell me, will move you, as well as myself, down to the new list of "Nostalgics".

*edit*

updated and added all the new members. Hope i didnt miss anyone. Also, if you have an SLi or Crossfire system, tell me also, so i can put an icon next to your name. uhhh...

Welcome to all the new members. Hope this thread has inspired you to do more than just put everything into the case


----------



## *_*

this fan controller any good? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=5398


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
this fan controller any good? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=5398

I bought Cooltek, the cheapest one, and no kidding, the most powerful one, 5-12V and 17W per channel, works great and it looks great.


----------



## scottath

While your doing the updating iandroo888 - you will have to remove my ATi logo.....swapped my dual 3870's for a single 4870 (that may change soon though....i like dual cards







)


----------



## iandroo888

affirmative


----------



## theCanadian

Finally did some *real* cable management today.

Half of the wires that you can see 100% of are going to the side panel, so just kinda ignore those... Really the best way I could make it better would be to fix the 24-pin up a bit.... but that could be months away....









Edit: You DO NOT want to see what the other side of the case looks like


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Finally did some *real* cable management today.

Half of the wires that you can see 100% of are going to the side panel, so just kinda ignore those... Really the best way I could make it better would be to fix the 24-pin up a bit.... but that could be months away....









Edit: You DO NOT want to see what the other side of the case looks like

















Looking good Canadian. I will post pics of my new setup when I get some new toys next week.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Nice work, theCanadian (and hello, fellow Canuck







) - I've got to try and match that now!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Nice work, theCanadian (and hello, fellow Canuck







) - I've got to try and match that now!









Welcome to the forums.

Do it with 7 or 8 fans not counting PSU or GPU or chipset (though I'm passive on the chipset) and THEN come talk to me









That right there took me three hours.... but I've never been all that quick at cable management.


----------



## *_*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Welcome to the forums.

Do it with 7 or 8 fans not counting PSU or GPU or chipset (though I'm passive on the chipset) and THEN come talk to me









That right there took me three hours.... but I've never been all that quick at cable management.

im so slow @ the cables as well....

but

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## iandroo888

heres a picture of the inside before i sold my computer. it was a little more tidied up than in this picture. ziptied some together.. aligned a little more.. and dusted n wiped down a bit more.

i wanted to run the 24-pin atx behind but i didnt have enough time to do a mod on the lip behind the mobo tray for it to fit. and the buyer was happy enough as is.


----------



## illidan

and here is mine


















now with different motherboard.. will be some picts soon


----------



## iandroo888

thx for making mine look ugly illidan


----------



## *_*

do the stock fans on the CM690 push much air?

if so.. how many CFM?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
do the stock fans on the CM690 push much air?

if so.. how many CFM?

nobody knows for sure.... they are OEM and only come in CM cases.... my guess is 25-35 cfm per fan.... but dead silent.


----------



## TrueNoob

i would like to change my pic to some more recent ones


----------



## 21276

hmm, i seem to be on the "undetermined" list. i posted pics...


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
do the stock fans on the CM690 push much air?

if so.. how many CFM?

They are 45CFM, dead silent but for some serious ocing woin't be good.
I know you won't be glad to hear that but for some good results you should buy 4x 110CFM.


----------



## MNiceGuy

TrueNoob, I really like that shroud you made for the radiator area out back. There's always been something that bugged me about rear-mounts (had one myself) but that I like. Nice work!


----------



## bobbavet

An update and some new pics.

Bought some goodies for inside the case:

e8500

GA-EP45-DS4P mobo

Corsair DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) PC2-8500 (1066Mhz) with fan cooler

Corsair HX 620 PSU

A 9400 gt to get me up and running then throw in my 260 gtx. Will probably keep 9400 in for a PhysX card.


----------



## TrueNoob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
TrueNoob, I really like that shroud you made for the radiator area out back. There's always been something that bugged me about rear-mounts (had one myself) but that I like. Nice work!

ty, i love it, it even dropped the temps in my case, my graphics is 20c lower. now i know people might think its stupid that the 4 deltas intake, but the temps were much better than having them exhaust. my NB went down, my graphics went down ram, everything


----------



## nelson007

I will be posting my pics soon once i finish , do i put them here or the gallery section.

Thanks


----------



## bobbavet

WOW 2,019posts/251,885 views ,like this must be the biggest case owners club on the site if not the net.


----------



## illidan

well this case is special


----------



## iandroo888

guess having a higher exhaust over intake is true.

haha im glad i made this club


----------



## MarineRevenge

Still waiting for you to add me to the club.. i posted my pics back a couple months ago. I'll repost em next chance i get.


----------



## iandroo888

@[email protected] im guessing u didnt notice until now? every time i update, i ask if i missed anyone.. i try not to but guess i did.. Sorry T_T


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
@[email protected] im guessing u didnt notice until now? every time i update, i ask if i missed anyone.. i try not to but guess i did.. Sorry T_T

Yea i think you missed my "mod" I dont know if that counts... but that's what I did.

http://www.overclock.net/4849894-post1930.html


----------



## marl

First time poster, long time reader!









Here's my 690.





Took the pics from my iPhone, so sorry if they didn't come out too good.


----------



## theCanadian

For an iPhone, those pics are pretty good. Might do with fill light, but otherwise they're acceptable. I must say, nice wires.

Glad to have you here. Welcome to the fol- I mean club. Hey! iandroo! Can we hook this brotha up?


----------



## marl

Haha, thanks man!

Yeah, it took me a long time to do them. It was a pain in the rear installing the left side panel too, but thanks


----------



## GREENMAN.

Here is mine, not really modded much but I'm going to stealth the dvd drive soon. Also, not a mod but I'll add a few good fans (still only using stock ones







)


----------



## theCanadian

oh gawd. my e-peen just got smaller. With the exception of the dust on your gpu caps, that thing is immaculate!

Edit: *licks finger, rub rub rub*


----------



## GREENMAN.

Thanks


----------



## iandroo888

lol @ theCanadian. great lookin rigs here. making me miss my cm 690. damn it. xD maybe ill get it again for new rig and mod it again! >=]

added and updated roster. waiting of MarineRevenge on his repost (sorry again for missing you) and the list will be updated!

damn. the only way i'd remember how'd it look like stock is looking here LOL. i pretty much modded mine soon after i got it so i dont remember how stock looks. xD


----------



## theCanadian

doooo eeet! Or we will have a mutany!


----------



## theCanadian

damn... i just realized how wide my mobo is..... and it's so tall too. Well, maybe not too tall... but it's definitely wide.


----------



## iandroo888

ur mobo size looks fine to me...  ur BT looks a little tilted to the right.. has a little \\ compared to the heatsink below


----------



## johnim

monitor update from a 20in viewsonic vp201s









to this 24in dell s2409w and changed media bay

















And swaped my normal sized keyboards for these


----------



## theCanadian

OMG! You haz a dualie!


----------



## ChrisB17

How do u guys manage to get the wires behing your mobo tray? I did it and now my side panel has like a hump in it from so many wires. I dont want to damage anything. Is there a easier way of doing it?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
How do u guys manage to get the wires behing your mobo tray? I did it and now my side panel has like a hump in it from so many wires. I dont want to damage anything. Is there a easier way of doing it?

can you show us the back and how you've done it? I've only see the front....


----------



## lhowatt

yeah i used loads of electric tape and just kinda force it on


----------



## Swazi88

i'm still moding up my case just got a new power supply and a upgraded heat sink for my GPU. It doesn't look like much but in a couple weeks i should have a new motherboard and some visual Upgrades. heres a couple links to some pictures i took.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...9/limit/recent

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...8/limit/recent

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...7/limit/recent

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...6/limit/recent

My Faves are the GPU Cooler pics.

All the mods ive seen have given me some more ideas. thanks for posting pictures and congrats on a job well done to all you CM 690 Owners


----------



## mbones

I actually finished modding mine to ninja-silence-ness and migrated all my hardware into it, I'll have some pics soon.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


can you show us the back and how you've done it? I've only see the front....



Yea I will but I know I will have a BIT$% of a time getting the panel back on. Lemme take pics. BRB.


----------



## iandroo888

look on the first post of this thread. theres a list of some people who have shown their cable management behind the mobo. hope it helps


----------



## ChrisB17

I'm so embarrised. The tape is the only thing making it so the side panel can fit.


----------



## Sonic

Yikes.

I used to a 750TX in my CM690 and I had no problems closing the panel. I would place it on top, push it down, and slide it forward and put the screws in.


----------



## theCanadian

Oh my.


----------



## ChrisB17

Plz tell me how the hell I can fix it. Its kinda pissing me off.


----------



## theCanadian

OK. The shock is over... I think you kinda have the right idea... the main thing though is to flatten and smoosh your cables as much as you can prior to taping them down... Also, spread them out as much as possible.....

Meh, if I hadn't just moved my case into the "impossible to reach" corner, I would show you some pics of how I did mine.... Maybe in a hour or two I'll work up the courage to go into the dark dank corner of doom.


----------



## ChrisB17

The problem is my cables are FAT. So making them flat is like hard.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
The problem is my cables are FAT. So making them flat is like hard.

Mine are round too. Hang on... let me charge the battery for my camera and I'll take a couple pics....(45 min?)

Edit: How long did you spend on your cables.... I spent over three hours on mine. And there is still room for tons of improvement.


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok thanks.


----------



## jtypin

Hey any chance i can get in? It is ordered and shipping from NJ








Proof you say?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
Hey any chance i can get in? It is ordered and shipping from NJ








Proof you say?

100 inclucing a PSU is a pretty good deal (for newegg).

Edit: BULL CRAP! The NV 690 is now cheaper than the stock 690. Explain this to me.


----------



## jtypin

Because FanBoyism does not sell anymore?


----------



## ChrisB17

Better now? Not as much duct tape. And tryed to flaten out most of the cables.


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Better now? Not as much duct tape. And tryed to flaten out most of the cables.










.................Seriously? It's nice but still kinda messy. i think the "Spread them out" Suggestion was bad. I think all of them in one wide line (Think like a IDE Cable!) with only like 2 pieces would look neater.


----------



## scavenger

Patience is what we need to get the job done.


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Patience is what we need to get the job done.









.....Wow, that is some amazing managemant right there 0_0 Hey, want to organize my house? haha


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Better now? Not as much duct tape. And tryed to flaten out most of the cables.

Much better. I bet the panel goes on a bunch easier. I'll get a pic of mine up in about 5 minutes.... (







and I'll be switching to my back up rig. My ram is shipping out on RMA).


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
.................Seriously? It's nice but still kinda messy. i think the "Spread them out" Suggestion was bad. I think all of them in one wide line (Think like a IDE Cable!) with only like 2 pieces would look neater.

I dont have any IDE. And I cant to all together or it will get to thick and I cant put my side panel on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Patience is what we need to get the job done.


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Much better. I bet the panel goes on a bunch easier. I'll get a pic of mine up in about 5 minutes.... (







and I'll be switching to my back up rig. My ram is shipping out on RMA).

It goes on easy. But its a little bent from before. Its the best I could do. I want a tech bench as my next case. So I wont have to worry about it.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Patience is what we need to get the job done.









That's easy to accomplish when you don't have many components in the case. My own CM 690 has 5 dvd burners (2 pata & 3 sata) with 3 sata hard drives, and 7 fans as well.

*To ChrisB17:* I've used tie mounts & zip ties instead of 2 way tape or duct tape to hold the cables on the backside. Here's a build I just did that was quite easy to do the cable management since there was only 2 hard drives and 1 dvd burner along with 7 fans in there.


----------



## ChrisB17

I dont get why mine cant look good. Maybe I have more wires or somthing.


----------



## 21276

iandroo, you missed my post a while back with my pics, so im still in the undetermined list. heres the link to the post.

http://www.overclock.net/4763851-post1836.html


----------



## theCanadian

Oh, that was TOTALY 5 minutes.....









Sorry I didn't want to resize all of those.... is a zip ok for you?

Edit: Damn near ripped a SATA connector off my MOBO to accomplish this....


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
.................Seriously? It's nice but still kinda messy. i think the "Spread them out" Suggestion was bad. I think all of them in one wide line (Think like a IDE Cable!) with only like 2 pieces would look neater.

The back panel is not for looks.... what Chrisb17 was trying to accomplish is a non-warped panel.... Spreading them out (like butter?) helps to keep the thickness down.


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
The back panel is not for looks.... what Chrisb17 was trying to accomplish is a non-warped panel.... Spreading them out (like butter?) helps to keep the thickness down.

Ah now it makes much more sense in my head







I know i will have to manage my mass of cables / sarcasm

1xDVD Drive
1xHDD
ummm......... yeah thats quite about it for cables that need to reach the front!


----------



## nemlich22

Built my first rig last week. So far I have modded the case some by removing the honeycomb in the front and top areas. Plan to do a window soon. Please add me!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemlich22* 
Built my first rig last week. So far I have modded the case some by removing the honeycomb in the front and top areas. Plan to do a window soon. Please add me!

Shoot man. Those cables are only "average". But I like it better than mine. Go figure.









Edit: Are all 9800GT's that long? Are 9600GT's the same length?


----------



## jtypin

Does that 2600 have HIS IceQ? it seems like it from blue fan.


----------



## theCanadian

Yes it does have IceQ. The one on the top is Asus. The Asus is actually about 2 degress cooler, but it only has 256MB where as the HIS has 512MB.

Edit: even though this post is about my temps, ignore the image.


----------



## jtypin

That is a great trade off. Double the memory for 2C.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
That is a great trade off. Double the memory for 2C.

Except for its only a 128 bit bus so it doesn't really matter that much.

The difference in temp could also be that the ASUS has lower clock speeds. 800 and 700 on the ASUS, 830 and 930 on the HIS.


----------



## jtypin

HIS Is just better that way.


----------



## theCanadian

HAHA yup. Actually it has something to do with which batch of memory modules was chosen. There are actually 4 different types of memory used on the 2600's. Only one of them is the "faster" memory. Thus, it can handle the higher clocks. If I tried to put my HIS BIOS onto the ASUS, the ASUS wouldn't even load up.

Kinda sad that I've researched my 2600's right down to the part number on the RAM huh?


----------



## scavenger

Soon I'll be adding more components that will surely crack my head in managing cables. I admit, it's easy to manage when there's nothing much to manage. ^_^


----------



## DavidNJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Patience is what we need to get the job done.









You didn't use the tie wrap loops on the bottom plate. Why is that?


----------



## DavidNJ

BTW, I am about to change radiators. Actually, I 've had a few problems lately with my main system. My Gigabyte P35 won't boot with over one stick of RAM and had trouble booting the video unless the resolution is set low. Undoubtedly a problem converting power for memory and the the PCI-e bus.

Tonight, I am returning my EVGA 780i motherboard. It has run on my HighSpeed PC test bench with 8gb of Corsair 1066, a Q6700 cooled with a Xigmatek S-1283 HS with two Panaflo 38mm fans, and my ECS 8800GT with Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 with 120mm Panaflo.

It is going in the case with a D-Tek Fuzion V2 on the CPU, D-Tek GPU V2 on the video card, ViperJohn waterblock on the northbridge and his heat sinks on the power MOSFETs. The southbridge has the an Evercool VC-RE. A Themochill PA120.3 with 3 Noctua 12Ps on the Thermochill shroud is replacing a Swiftech MCP-220R with integral reservoir. Current plans are to mount a XPSC reservoir top DDC3.2 on top of the radiator. If not, I will use my current XSPC top DDC3.2 with a t-fitting to a Danger Den filltop.

What is unique is the radiator mounting though, which I think will improve airflow and backpanel access. Pictures to follow.


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
HAHA yup. Actually it has something to do with which batch of memory modules was chosen. There are actually 4 different types of memory used on the 2600's. Only one of them is the "faster" memory. Thus, it can handle the higher clocks. If I tried to put my HIS BIOS onto the ASUS, the ASUS wouldn't even load up.

Kinda sad that I've researched my 2600's right down to the part number on the RAM huh?

Not at all. I have my iPod serial in my head. I also will memorize my mobo serial so i can RMA it once it breaks. I bought one out of spur from ECS. like 65% of them fail within the first 3 months! haha i am so boned


----------



## scavenger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DavidNJ* 
You didn't use the tie wrap loops on the bottom plate. Why is that?

I used the "molding" tape instead that firmly holds the cables.


----------



## Sonic

Got my rig finally set up, I'll take some pics tomorrow I've been tinkering with it. I think I did fairly good on the cable management.


----------



## Nico901

Hi, IÂ´m new here i have seen this beautiful page and
I'd like to join the club once apologized for my bad english I come from Germany

here my mod











i hope u like it ^^ sry for the 2 last pics bad quali

i upload more better pics next weekend

GREETZ Nico


----------



## JackNco

hey guys.

Ive had my system running for about 2 or 3 weeks now and WOW it gets dusty. I have a fan cable tide at top in the top 3 bays as well as the fan that comes in the case at the front. but the really noticeable dust is at the top where I have 2 exhaust fans... Im assuming most of this dust is coming in through the sides where theres no grills or filter.

Foes anyone know where i can get 140mm filters from. I dont think the wire mesh things will do much good and I don't fancy cleaning this thing every 3 weeks.

John


----------



## theCanadian

Cleaning the CM690 should be a snap.... usually I just blow on the filters I'm done.... takes like 20 seconds.

Oh yea and wipe the mesh, another 20 seconds....









Edit: BTW, I dont even use filter except on the bottom one to keep the carpet out.


----------



## JackNco

maybe its just my room, having an ashtray near something thats recirculating close to 150cfm is probably part of the problem.

Any idea where I can get 140mm filters?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackNco* 
Any idea where I can get 140mm filters?

You could make some rather easily.


----------



## jtypin

I use thin coffee filters for a filter.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackNco* 
maybe its just my room, having an ashtray near something thats recirculating close to 150cfm is probably part of the problem.

Any idea where I can get 140mm filters?

Ouch mate. That secondhand smoke can be killer on a PC's lunges (AKA PSU, GPU, CPU, etc.)

Best way to extend the life of your PC would probably be to step away for that minute or two.









But that's a non-smoker talking to someone who's probably had 'the habit' for years and has always done it that way.


----------



## JackNco

Hey guys thanks for the replies.

Yeah I could make some, I like the coffee filter idea but I think it would be a little restrictive. I would prefer not to make one, its a new system that looks nice and im basically crap at making things, thye never look how i planned.

Yeah ive heard smoke can be a killer but ive never understood why. the things have HS on them and i clean them often enough. but yeah ive had "the habbit" (im under no illusions its an addiction but i enjoy it, everyone has a vice or 2).

Guess theres no pre made ones. thanks for your time guys. Rep for all.

John


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackNco* 
Hey guys thanks for the replies.

Yeah I could make some, I like the coffee filter idea but I think it would be a little restrictive. I would prefer not to make one, its a new system that looks nice and im basically crap at making things, thye never look how i planned.

Yeah ive heard smoke can be a killer but ive never understood why. the things have HS on them and i clean them often enough. but yeah ive had "the habbit" (im under no illusions its an addiction but i enjoy it, everyone has a vice or 2).

Guess theres no pre made ones. thanks for your time guys. Rep for all.

John

I have searched the high's and lows of the interwebs and i found nothing. only 120mm's and below. Sorry for not being able to find one, but i am sure someone on OCN can make one or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Cleaning the CM690 should be a snap.... usually I just blow on the filters I'm done.... takes like 20 seconds.

Oh yea and wipe the mesh, another 20 seconds....









Edit: BTW, I dont even use filter except on the bottom one to keep the carpet out.

I got myself a little kitchen brush, about the size of a fingernail brush but a bit softer. Makes cleaning the grills and the fan filters a snap. Usually gathers the dust bunnies into a big clump that's easily tossed in the trash. Then a quick blast with a can of air to finish up. Popping the case door open every couple weeks to blow out the inside dust only takes a minute.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackNco* 
Yeah ive heard smoke can be a killer but ive never understood why. the things have HS on them and i clean them often enough.

John

I guess if you clean it, it wouldn't be that big of a deal. But just make sure you clean all your tracers every now and then (at least I would). You never know, that smoke residue might be slightly conductive.

And the only thing I can come up with for filters is you could use the 140mm fans with the 120mm mounting holes, and use a 120mm filter. The only problem with that is that part of the fan won't be covered.

But hey, you could argue that your getting the best of both worlds right? High airflow and decreased dust.


----------



## jtypin

Only 20mm will not be covered







If you make pancakes do you make em half way then eat them? no you mix the little nubs up and cook em THEN eat them! I am still looking for 140mm fan filters. i found some, but they were Australian so i was like....ahhhhh no nevermind.


----------



## Krame

Didn't like the cheap look of the Sunbeam fan controller so I modded one of my spare 5.25 drive covers and some updated pics with the accelero.


----------



## TheCh3F

Got any pictures of the Sunbeam "mod-in-progress" so others might give it a try? I love my Rheobus but damn is it ugly.


----------



## 21276

got a question for those of you who watercool with a cm690, where do you hide cables from rad fans and


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
got a question for those of you who watercool with a cm690, where do you hide cables from rad fans and

I run everything along the right side of the case, between the back panel and the case door. I have one 3pin fan adapter extended out from the top rad to allow for easy+clean use of a side panel fan. Really you shouldn't have any wires interfering with your AC or WC setup if you take the time to do some cable management. Essentially, go crazy with the zip-ties.

*My DVD drive is on rma atm if you notice the hole in the front of my case.


----------



## 21276

oh your rad is on the top. Hmm, I might need to try that, though I would have to hack out some of the top metal.

Right now my rad is hanging off the back, so the fans cables have nowhere to go unless I put them running over the board.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
oh your rad is on the top. Hmm, I might need to try that, though I would have to hack out some of the top metal.

Right now my rad is hanging off the back, so the fans cables have nowhere to go unless I put them running over the board.

One rad in front as well.


----------



## sxulocktor

Hi people! how are you?

In 3 days, a CM 690 Nvidia edition Case will arrive to my house!!!

Now, i have a question, because in my country there are very few case fans to decide, and im looking for 2 cheap coolers and the best that i found are this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103022

so, in your opinion, will fit 2 blue led fans in the top of the case with all the datails in green of the Case? or it will be awful? because i can get those Fans at a very low price and i need cheap fans.

thank you!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krame* 
Didn't like the cheap look of the Sunbeam fan controller so I modded one of my spare 5.25 drive covers and some updated pics with the accelero.[/IMG]

dude, you need to post that on a regular basis. That thing is sick.


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sxulocktor* 
Hi people! how are you?

In 3 days, a CM 690 Nvidia edition Case will arrive to my house!!!

Now, i have a question, because in my country there are very few case fans to decide, and im looking for 2 cheap coolers and the best that i found are this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103022

so, in your opinion, will fit 2 blue led fans in the top of the case with all the datails in green of the Case? or it will be awful? because i can get those Fans at a very low price and i need cheap fans.

thank you!

Every 120mm and 140mm will fit on top, even scythe kaze which is 38mm thick.
It will look good, but 40CFM is quite small amount of airflow for 10$ and not to mention that original fans which come with cm690 are 40CFM version.
Get anything from scythe, i suggest SlipStream or UltraKaze(not 3000rpm if you don't like noise or have fan controller).


----------



## TheCh3F

My 38mm UltraKazes mounted to the top fan holes make the slightest contact with the MOSFET heatsinks on my mobo.


----------



## 21276

what size is required for in between the very top mesh and the metal grills?


----------



## scottath

120*25mm and 140*25 work also i think.
but you need to mod the plastic OR make a nwe set of mount holes for the further towards the back fan.

Annoyingly my motherboards mosfet coolers only allow me to use 1 38mm fan at the top - so i gave up on it and left one of the originals and a scythe slipstream (110cfm) at the top.....


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
what size is required for in between the very top mesh and the metal grills?

I'm not sure I understand the question. The previous two posts stated that 38MM should work fine, so I just want to make sure I understand the question.


----------



## scottath

he means not inside the case - but under the plastic top panel and ontop of the metal top of the case


----------



## JackNco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krame* 



















What cooler have u got on your 9800GT? Im after something for my 9600GT, im after something quiet but I plan to run 2 in SLI in the future. will that thing run passive or does it need a fan in there making SLI impossible?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
he means not inside the case - but under the plastic top panel and ontop of the metal top of the case

Oh, I wouldn't bet on a 25mm fitting in there. Might have to go 10mm to make that work. Even that might be a gamble.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackNco* 
What cooler have u got on your 9800GT? Im after something for my 9600GT, im after something quiet but I plan to run 2 in SLI in the future. will that thing run passive or does it need a fan in there making SLI impossible?

that looks like an AC Accelero S1

I've got a rev 2 on my 8800GTs


----------



## sxulocktor

NOOO, what i wanted to say is if a Blue led cooler will be "nice" in the CM 690 nvidia edition in the top of the case or if will be horrible because blue and green dont combine.?

because this coolers are my unique option.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


what size is required for in between the very top mesh and the metal grills?


You would need a fan that was less than 25mm.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sxulocktor*


NOOO, what i wanted to say is if a Blue led cooler will be "nice" in the CM 690 nvidia edition in the top of the case or if will be horrible because blue and green dont combine.?

because this coolers are my unique option.


Personally I would stick with one color.


----------



## jtypin

Do not do Green+Blue it will look Horrible man. Look for some Green ones at least or get plain black ones so they are "Incognito"


----------



## fraudbrand

Anyone know where I can score a 80x15mm fan for this case ?


----------



## TheCh3F

Google "80x15mm fan"

You'll see lots of products


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fraudbrand*


Anyone know where I can score a 80x15mm fan for this case ?


Performance-pcs.com.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ffe0f1376ff1fb


----------



## JackNco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
that looks like an AC Accelero S1

I've got a rev 2 on my 8800GTs



















Thanks for the info
Rep +1 for you my friend

EDIT or there would be if you had a button


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fraudbrand*


Anyone know where I can score a 80x15mm fan for this case ?


try zalman zm-op1


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JackNco*


Thanks for the info 
Rep +1 for you my friend

EDIT or there would be if you had a button


yes, no more reps for me


----------



## The 59th sycho

Just some pics from the first time i booted it. still need to get graphics cards and hard drives but i spent all my money on the quad core


----------



## fraudbrand

Thanks and rep+ for the helpful assistance guys !


----------



## iandroo888

great rigs everyone. sorry its study week for me here so im just quick on and quick off (procrastinating). i probably wont be able to update for at least a few days.. or when ever i decide to procrastinate more then the 5 minutes im doin now.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fraudbrand* 
Anyone know where I can score a 80x15mm fan for this case ?

I got mine from www.performance-pcs.com
Evercool "Thin" 80 X 15mm Case Fan - Sleeved
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2223

I had to do a little but of dremmeling to make it fit though.


----------



## iandroo888

jab-tech or petrastechshop should have it


----------



## illidan

The 59th sycho u should tide up a little those cables


----------



## The 59th sycho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
The 59th sycho u should tide up a little those cables

i intend to stealth them as best i can but i still have to paint the inside frame, finish some of the mods i have planned and pick up a few more componets. i just finally had to play with the quad core so i booted early


----------



## Mercyflush64

I completed a lot more mods and updated quite a few things. A lot more pictures and descriptions are located in the work log forums here: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...k-warning.html

The old system:










The new one:


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
jab-tech or petrastechshop should have it

I got the 80x15mm Zalman from Petra's last week. OMG that thing is LOUD. Sounds like a hair dryer in my case. I have to turn the controller down to 50% just to keep it at an acceptable level. I mainly installed it in preparation for the summer as my room gets way too hot.


----------



## illidan

mine zalman zm-op1 goes around 1200rpm


----------



## theCanadian

what are your normal temps??? that ultra should do just fine. Unless you've got multiple computers in your room, I dont think a 15mm fan is going to be of much use.


----------



## JackNco

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...silent%20wheel I have 2 of these in the top inside the case not over the mesh and im more than happy with them.


----------



## illidan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
what are your normal temps??? that ultra should do just fine. Unless you've got multiple computers in your room, I dont think a 15mm fan is going to be of much use.











scythe s-flex f @ 1200rpm on lapped true on lapped quad

it's q9400 R0 revision


----------



## theCanadian

bump and they all flock to the thread.


----------



## 21276

wheres all this hate for mixing green and blue coming from? i have a front blue intake fan (the stock cm690 one) and a zalman fan commander (blue lighting) and in the case itself i have two 12" green cold cathodes, it looks great.


----------



## TheCh3F

Didn't see any hating.


----------



## scavenger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
bump and they all flock to the thread.










Should the backpanel 80x80x15 be an exhaust or intake? Has anyone tried comparing the temperatures if there was a change between different orientations?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Should the backpanel 80x80x15 be an exhaust or intake? Has anyone tried comparing the temperatures if there was a change between different orientations?

I have mine as intake. To me, it makes more sense to have it intake. That way air should be coming in and be pushed across the entire back of the MOBO. However, static pressure is key in this configuration. I'm not sure how good my 80x15 fan is as I bought it second hand.


----------



## Mercyflush64

I have noticed that since I added a side window and lost my 120mm fan there that my GPU and CPU temps are higher now by about 4c.


----------



## JackNco

I have the original side panel but with no fans on it. it still pulls a hell of a lot of air in through them.


----------



## rush340

The panel cooler master makes with the weird shaped window works great. The 120mm fan is right over the video card. Some people don't care for the window shape though.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

I have my evercool 80x15mm fan as exhaust. My top fans are both 140mm exhaust fans. The bottom fan is 120mm intake fan, rear 120mm fan is exhaust and front 120mm fan is intake. I have one 120mm fan that is on the bottom of the side panel as intake.


----------



## scavenger

I've installed 80x15 intake and it dropped down a bit of 1-2C temperature on the motherboard. Thanks Canadian.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Today I decided that the fan controller and DVD drive didn't look good against the purple so I decided to make a change. The controller is a simple fix due to the fact that I rarely have to adjust my fans so I just removed the hold down screws and simply pushed it back into the bay. With it recessed into the case it really doesn't even need to be screwed down now. The cables plugged into it keep it in place.

The DVD drive was a bit different. I had painted my last two bay covers before doing this mod. I was hoping to just snap them in as normal with the drive recessed and just snap the covers in place and use a small putty knife to pry the cover off when needed. Good old CoolerMaster has to make a top notch product and these babies snap in place pretty good so that option was out. I had only so much room to work with as well so I had to remove the extra metal tabs and rolled over frame on the cover so I had just a flat piece of mesh.










I took a 6" plastic ruler and cut about Â½" off so it fit across the cover and used two sided tape to apply it. I then applied tape to the drive tray front and stuck it to the ruler. The tape allows the cover just enough movement to where all I have to do is press the lower right corner where the button is and the tray opens very smoothly. It takes even less pressure than the actual button did before and I don't have to search for it in the dark.
You can still see the green ruler that I used in this shot. It's too late in the day to paint it purple. I also didn't worry about lining it up straight or filing the face just yet as it will need a touch up with the paint as well.


----------



## James-Headcrab

12


----------



## tonschk

New mods done to my Aircooled CM690 ,cut the grills at the bottom to increase intake airflow and decrease the temperature of* Fanless *video card 8800GT to 36-38c ( room temp=23-25c )


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## flowtek

Hi all,








reading this thread and i got tempted







, just got one today, unmoded.. temps went down 5c at 4Ghz compare to my former mystique 632s, now idle at 25c


















flo


----------



## iandroo888

good lookin rigs everyone. sorry for the lack of updates on the roster. its study week and finals are next week. im just poppin in and out when im on my break from studying. please bear with me and ill update as soon as i can!

if anyone has any knowledge on intel rigs though, would like your help in another thread.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ing-q9650.html

thanks.


----------



## JackNco

Has anyone modified the motherboard tray so they can take replace coolers that would normally need the motherboard to be removed? As in cutting a hole in the back or removing the grill that's there already and making the hole bigger?

Im worried about strength, especially on mine as theres a kink in the mother board tray already.

Mainly I want to do this as I want to upgrade to a noctura but I may go water cooling not long after or just for reseating the cooler if it needs doing. has anyone done this?

I have an Asus P5N-D.

John


----------



## theCanadian

I've thought about it.... but never made plans to do so.... I don't think it will affect the strength of the tray that much....


----------



## JackNco

I guess theres one way to find out. ill have to take a hacksaw to it


----------



## iandroo888

interesting idea you have there. i dont believe it will reduce the strength of the mobo tray that much. the construction of this case is solid. anyone wanna try it? or send me a cm 690 so i can try it? haha it shouldnt effect it too much. considering its on the "top 1/2" of the tray.. and the weight of the mobo is pretty "spread out" over the tray with exception the heatsink being on the top half.. but i dont think its enough to bend the tray... not in this case anyway... if it was like thin aluminum, probably

kink? howd that get there?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackNco* 
I guess theres one way to find out. ill have to take a hacksaw to it









That there is dedication. A god damn hacksaw.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JackNco*


Has anyone modified the motherboard tray so they can take replace coolers that would normally need the motherboard to be removed? As in cutting a hole in the back or removing the grill that's there already and making the hole bigger?

Im worried about strength, especially on mine as theres a kink in the mother board tray already.

Mainly I want to do this as I want to upgrade to a noctura but I may go water cooling not long after or just for reseating the cooler if it needs doing. has anyone done this?

I have an Asus P5N-D.

John


A lot of people choose to make the cutout. The mb rests on the posts that in the CPU area are mostly near the rim giving it extra support anyway. When you place your case upright there is no real stress on that part of the tray because gravity just pulled it away.

Here is a link to a picture of the tray cut away in a Cosmos S. Not the same as a 690 but you get the idea. He also did a very cool black paint job to the exterior.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=&#662672


----------



## JackNco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
A lot of people choose to make the cutout. The mb rests on the posts that in the CPU area are mostly near the rim giving it extra support anyway. When you place your case upright there is no real stress on that part of the tray because gravity just pulled it away.

Here is a link to a picture of the tray cut away in a Cosmos S. Not the same as a 690 but you get the idea. He also did a very cool black paint job to the exterior.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...&key=?

Thanks man, Ill have a go at this when i upgrade the PSU next month then. Ill post pics of it going wrong in here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 

kink? howd that get there?

Basically the case was dropped in the factory and bent the chassi. I had to take a hammer to the corner and put my full weight on it to bend it back so I could get the back side panel on. Unfortunately I didnt notice this till after I hd cut the fan grills out so its not like I could take it back. When it was dropped it put it out of line by about 10mm till I fixed it. seems fine now.

John


----------



## Nico901




----------



## illidan




----------



## theCanadian

I is on u 690, watchin' u watch me.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*












My cats know better







They also know to stay off 'Daddy's' speakers


----------



## KarmaKiller

Small update for me. Got a new Mobo, pump, gpu installed.



























^I really like that pic for some reason.









Currently don't keep the side panel on. This GX2 runs HOT.
That's all for now.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 









All i have is a 115 pound German shepherd pure bred...seriously wheres the pics of the dogs? Id post but the only camera i have is on my phone and i had to send it in to be repaired


----------



## fraudbrand

My power supply is hampering my cable management


----------



## iandroo888

whoa karma killer. what fan u have under ur cpu ? howd u fit a fan that big  i wanna replace mine.. loud T_T


----------



## nelson007

I have a CM 690 case and i love it.
Will post pictures in a couple of days.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nelson007* 
I have a CM 690 case and i love it.
Will post pictures in a couple of days.

Looking forward to it. I get the feeling your going to make alot of posts in this thread.


----------



## iandroo888

man if there was a deal on the cm 690 for like 30 or 40 again. id hecka get it again.


----------



## theCanadian

I'll keep my eyes peeled for one. The Nvidia version was 49 on newegg not so long ago... i'll check if it's still there. brb.









edit: nope


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
whoa karma killer. what fan u have under ur cpu ? howd u fit a fan that big  i wanna replace mine.. loud T_T

It's a plain ole' 80mm. I was doing benchs that day, and the stock just wasn't cutting it. So I rigged up the 80mm with some paper clips. The fan hangs off one side, but this thing moves like 80cfm, and is loud as hell unless I turn it down in the bios.
But it kept my NB around 48 while benching, and idles in the lower 40's.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I finally got my i7 stuff ordered and installed, along with getting most of the case cut and painted. I still have to figure out something to do with the Corsairs' crappy cables. The heat shrink they use has too much glue inside which doesn't let the wires bend enough so I could get the back panel on. I'll figure something out in time. Anyways, here are a few pics of my modded CM690.


----------



## iandroo888

lookz sweet ! v8 is nice!

will update roster soon... almost done with finals! yay?


----------



## sxulocktor

Add me to the CM 690 Nvidia edition owners section


----------



## savnac

So I've had this case for about a year now. I love the case but am getting tired of all the led fans I have and getting sick of how loud my CPU and GPU fans are. I just ordered a bunch of new stuff and will be installing everything soon. Here is what I order and some of my other plans as well.

COOLER MASTER Hyper Z600 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103047

(2) ARCTIC COOLING Accelero S2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186017

5 pack of fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103052

This interesting fan possibly for a video card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185071

I am also thinking about doing a stealth dvd drive and maybe modding my Zalman fan controller into a bay cover.

I plan on taking some pictures of before and after and doing some benchmarks before and after for temps. If anyone has any requests or ideas let me know.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

I found the Yate Loon fans to be quieter than the cm's...


----------



## theCanadian

there's only 4 in that fan pack, but it's sold out. Here is the same thing at SVC for $2 more.... but SVC is on the average $2-$3 cheaper when it comes to shipping so it's about the same.

http://www.svc.com/r4-s2s-124k-gp.html


----------



## savnac

Yeah, I think I got the last one from newegg and shipping wasn't too bad since I bought a bunch of other stuff. I already have three cm 120mm blue led fans and I'm going to try and cut the led wire so that they don't glow anymore. Anyone have experience doing that?


----------



## fraudbrand

The bottom left front panel on my system will not secure . Anyone know how to fix this ? Or is this just one of the perils of owning a machine with plastic parts.


----------



## miloshs

Those 120mm 1200rpm CM's are quiet, thats a fact... but the 690's meshes, and honeycombs are the things that "make" the noise... cutout all the honeycombs, and your PC becomes stealthier by a big margin...

P.S. can i be added to the regular CM690 list... have one for 3 mnths now, and am still waiting for the UV paint to finish it up... don't want to reveal it until it's all done... Accelero S1 rev2 should be here soon too


































@fraudbrand

thats because you took it on and off too many times







, try by spreading the thingies a bit, but be carefull not tu break them... or you can make them thicker by mixing some grinded plastic with superglue and adding that to the thingies (the clip on thingies from the front panel







).. might work, for a while...


----------



## fraudbrand

I only took it off once.


----------



## miloshs

Maybe some cables interfering?! I took mine off at least 20 times, and it still hooks ok...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Those 120mm 1200rpm CM's are quiet, thats a fact... but the 690's meshes, and honeycombs are the things that "make" the noise... cutout all the honeycombs, and your PC becomes stealthier by a big margin...

P.S. can i be added to the regular CM690 list... have one for 3 mnths now, and am still waiting for the UV paint to finish it up... don't want to reveal it until it's all done... Accelero S1 rev2 should be here soon too










quiet is a relative term, but once you get into 'silent' or ultra quiet computers and noise dampening etc, the CM fans are horrible. I wouldn't say they are quiet to begin with, not if you compare to Yate Loon or Scythe Medium speed or low speed fans. Now, compare the CM to a so called 'quiet' Thermaltake and you have a valid point


----------



## miloshs

OFC, but you can't expect a fan to be quiet when the air goes through a honeycomb, plastic mesh and metal mesh... too much interference for them to be quiet

I agree Scythe, Yate and Silverstone are quieter, but what would you expect from a 3-4$ fan?








For most of the people running gaming rigs on their desktop CM's are quiet enough


----------



## illidan

milose daj te slike


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


milose daj te slike










LOL, when it's finished... when it's finished... it's nothing special it just takes too long
















Paintjob, cable managment, few neons... i ran into some problems with the stealthy dvd mod since i can't get small enough screws to do what i planned







... but i'll try and resolve that until i get the UV paint... but i doubt Accelero S1 will be here before January 09'... will see tho..


----------



## Krame

More pics of my rig again. Made some small changes, added some cold cathodes, fans grills, made a template for the front intake fans to make them perfectly circle and took off the front Cooler Master logo. I'm getting tired of how the led fans look so I have some non-led yates coming next week(the front led fans are staying).


----------



## miloshs

Very nice and clean mate... love it... only thing, it must glow like hell in complete dark







. I had one green led fan kicking the eyes out of me, and u got 6... It's carneval


----------



## savnac

So i've been working on my setup. Here is what my fan controller looked like.
And the finished product. I'll have more pictures of the inside of my case when i'm done with everything. Still haven't received my Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev. 2's for my 3870's. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## iandroo888

looks great! i had that fan controller too when i had the 690. i disliked how hard it was to drill into the covers though so i never modded it. looks great! will update the roster tonight if i have the chance! weeee


----------



## savnac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


looks great! i had that fan controller too when i had the 690. i disliked how hard it was to drill into the covers though so i never modded it. looks great! will update the roster tonight if i have the chance! weeee


Yeah, I really like the fan controller and all the features, but the lights on the front got really annoying. They would almost strobe a bright blue when turned up to high. I am really happy with how it turned out.

I'm still working on silencing the computer and de-leding it. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## fat_sumo

hey everyone im an owner of a cm690 and i think that stealthing drives looks awesome. however im a bit unsure on how to do it, is anybody willing enough to help me out here


----------



## iandroo888

i just modded my sunbeam rhoebus's.. added some 22k ohm 1/4w resistors on them. HECKA dimmed them down! i was like wow! easy job =P


----------



## fat_sumo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
Today I decided that the fan controller and DVD drive didn't look good against the purple so I decided to make a change. The controller is a simple fix due to the fact that I rarely have to adjust my fans so I just removed the hold down screws and simply pushed it back into the bay. With it recessed into the case it really doesn't even need to be screwed down now. The cables plugged into it keep it in place.

The DVD drive was a bit different. I had painted my last two bay covers before doing this mod. I was hoping to just snap them in as normal with the drive recessed and just snap the covers in place and use a small putty knife to pry the cover off when needed. Good old CoolerMaster has to make a top notch product and these babies snap in place pretty good so that option was out. I had only so much room to work with as well so I had to remove the extra metal tabs and rolled over frame on the cover so I had just a flat piece of mesh.










I took a 6" plastic ruler and cut about Â½" off so it fit across the cover and used two sided tape to apply it. I then applied tape to the drive tray front and stuck it to the ruler. The tape allows the cover just enough movement to where all I have to do is press the lower right corner where the button is and the tray opens very smoothly. It takes even less pressure than the actual button did before and I don't have to search for it in the dark.
You can still see the green ruler that I used in this shot. It's too late in the day to paint it purple. I also didn't worry about lining it up straight or filing the face just yet as it will need a touch up with the paint as well.










hey mercy how did you cut your bay covers? it looks as though you cut off all 4 sides? what did you use and was it easy? also do you need the ruler?


----------



## miloshs

One more about the stealthed drive.... how did you stick it on? double sided tape? does it hold good?


----------



## christalnet

This is my latest coolermaster build, a NV690SE.... sound off!










let me know whatcha think fellas!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christalnet* 
This is my latest coolermaster build, a NV690SE.... sound off!










let me know whatcha think fellas!



















too bright...


----------



## christalnet

What do you think with the side on though ehh?


----------



## theCanadian

CRT FTW. Nice.


----------



## christalnet

Lmao!


----------



## miloshs

LOL!!! Obviously just registered so he/she can type that out







LOL


----------



## tonschk

Tha new *TAGAN* *SEENIUM* is a mixture of Coolermaster CM590 and CM690

Eliminated the holes for watercooling ( I dont need watercooling )

http://www.tagan.com/index.php?optio...d=94&Itemid=94


----------



## miloshs

Damn cheap ripoff


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Damn cheap ripoff










Yeah ugly too







.

Blue is too bright for my taste.


----------



## theCanadian

damn... i thought that was a CM for a second. The side panel definitely came off the 690.

interesting to see if there is a lawsuit. If CM patented the mounting system and cable management clips i would bet on it.

Edit. and the HDD rack.

edit: and the pci slot mounting.... jesus. these guys are asking for it.

Edit: and the 3.5" device mount.

edit: and the screw holder.

edit: and the 80mm fan hole.

*faints*


----------



## illidan

but i like Tagan Black Pearl


----------



## fat_sumo

hey guys i just did my first mod to my cm690 lol. its only a light mod the stealth mod lol soo happy xD









the next on my to do list is replace all stock fans with scythe fans (so expensive in aus, and im only a student), add a fan controller, add cold cathodes and finally paint the interior black and maybe i might line the walls with sound dampening foam (still debating on this).


----------



## iandroo888

<<< is out of town... will update roster now cuz im waiting to take a shower hahaha

i updated the roster..

Welcome all new members. Updated those who wanted updates xD uhhh hope i didnt miss anyone. i went back two weeks.


----------



## tonschk

The First comercially available ( in the history ) 140mm Fan gasket , I hope in the future will be more , the situation of the 140mm fans today reflect exact the same situation of the 120mm fans eight-nine years ago , when the 120mm fans size were a new developed size difficult to find at that time

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g7/c...ers-Page1.html


----------



## .Style

Can people with watercooling in their CM690's post some pics of radiator placements!

Thanks


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonschk*


Tha new *TAGAN ** SEENIUM * is a mixture of Coolermaster CM590 and CM690


Holy sheet metal. I was looking for my next case that is as affordable and awesome as the cm690 and it's going to be the Tagan Seenium. I'm glad I saw your post, thanks guy.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonschk* 
The First comercially available ( in the history ) 140mm Fan gasket , I hope in the future will be more , the situation of the 140mm fans today reflect exact the same situation of the 120mm fans eight-nine years ago , when the 120mm fans size were a new developed size difficult to find at that time

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g7/c...ers-Page1.html

that my friend, deserves a rep


----------



## sxulocktor

you have forgotten to add me


----------



## iandroo888

sorry sxulocktor, missed it. i dont ahve a nvidia edition section so ill put you in undetermined until you have pictures!


----------



## Tsuna

My casing without much modification. I wish i could join.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fat_sumo* 
hey mercy how did you cut your bay covers? it looks as though you cut off all 4 sides? what did you use and was it easy? also do you need the ruler?

I did cut off all 4 sides. It just made it smoother for the bay to retract. I used ordinary scissors to make the cuts and then whipped out my dremel and a grinding stone to smooth it out. I have since changed that ugly green ruler. I found a clear purple one at Long's Drug Store for $1 and cut it Â¼" shorter than the bay. I used two strips as this gave the perfect thickness combined with the 3M double sided tape so that it now sits perfectly flush. A quick shot of paint and you can't even see it compared to the old green one that was just a temporary fix.

Will have to get a picture in the next couple days. I just installed a card 3Â½" card reader. Took one of the HDD bay holders and screwed it in there recessed to the middle of the bay. It has a single USB plug so I keep my Ready Boost drive plugged in there. Since I rarely download pictures from my camera via memory stick I don't mind unscrewing the door every so often. This keeps the front clean and no need to hide another drive front.


----------



## miloshs

forgot to add me to unmodded section too







... post #2178


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


One more about the stealthed drive.... how did you stick it on? double sided tape? does it hold good?


I used 3M ScotchÂ® Exterior Mounting Tape (4011) that you can get at most hardware stores for around $5

Once you have this stuff on and it sets in for a bit it will take quite the effort to get it off. Seriously this is why Bill Owens over at mnpctech.com calls the stuff the Tape of the Gods. I used it on the window as well as fixing the stock tape that comes with the feet pads on the 690. sorry but no way will they ever fall off again.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*


I used 3M ScotchÂ® Exterior Mounting Tape (4011) that you can get at most hardware stores for around $5

Once you have this stuff on and it sets in for a bit it will take quite the effort to get it off. Seriously this is why Bill Owens over at mnpctech.com calls the stuff the Tape of the Gods. I used it on the window as well as fixing the stock tape that comes with the feet pads on the 690. sorry but no way will they ever fall off again.


Ok, but did you tape it over the actual door or did you take off that front panel... i mean the one thats actually on the DVD door, not the one around it...


----------



## Krame

I got some new yate loon fans.


----------



## MM-K

Anyone know if a 4850x2 will fit in this case? Will a Sunbeam Core Contact cooler fit? How does the cooling with this case compare to others in its class? Also is there a way to mod or remove the HDD cage as well? I don't like the way it sits.


----------



## Sonic

That card and CPU cooler should fit, the case can fit a TRUE. You can remove the hard drive cage by removing the rivets with a drill.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM-K*


Anyone know if a 4850x2 will fit in this case? Will a Sunbeam Core Contact cooler fit? How does the cooling with this case compare to others in its class? Also is there a way to mod or remove the HDD cage as well? I don't like the way it sits.


I don't have the money to compare statistically for you, but I can tell you, that for the money, you will find non better.

Now. Personal experience: I open the side panel... *WOOOSH* comes the draft.


----------



## scavenger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krame*


I got some new yate loon fans.




















Photos were taken very professionally. Awesome!


----------



## illidan

those grills are ugly







paint them in black, will be much nicer


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


those grills are ugly







paint them in black, will be much nicer










Jel znas buraz di kod nas ima se uzme black chrome grills?


----------



## fat_sumo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


if you READ my post

I finished my cable mod it looks so nice like it's cleaner than this

I have 6 fans and one on the 8800GTX side panel looks awesome and my camera is broken

this is my old pic THAT IS MINE











hey btk what kind of black is that interior of your cm690? flat? or can anybody else tell me? i want to paint my interior like that lol


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Ok, but did you tape it over the actual door or did you take off that front panel... i mean the one thats actually on the DVD door, not the one around it...

I cut a strip of the tape to fit the entire front face of just the tray. This tape is so strong it's unbelievable. No worries at all about it coming off unless you want it to. The thickness of the tape and the rulers puts the grill flush with the rest of them. The tape has enough give that you can press the lower right corner of the grill in and it makes contact with the drive button to open it. Reach around and press the button to close like normal. Because I made mine a little thicker and cut out the extra sides I went to a local Ace Hardware store and got the smallest rubber grommets that I could find. They are about the same size as the drive button and I glued it on to the button so I didn't have to press the face plate in that far to get the drive open.

There is a mod to hookup an actual button to the exterior of the drive, most mount it up top by the rest of the connections. It is a rather easy mod but beware that it will definitely void your drive warranty because you have to open the casing and most have some sort of a security sticker that will ruin if you mess with it. Search the forums here, there are a couple different guides to doing it. I will do it at a later date but what I have done for now works perfecly fine for me.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*


I cut a strip of the tape to fit the entire front face of just the tray. This tape is so strong it's unbelievable. No worries at all about it coming off unless you want it to. The thickness of the tape and the rulers puts the grill flush with the rest of them. The tape has enough give that you can press the lower right corner of the grill in and it makes contact with the drive button to open it. Reach around and press the button to close like normal. Because I made mine a little thicker and cut out the extra sides I went to a local Ace Hardware store and got the smallest rubber grommets that I could find. They are about the same size as the drive button and I glued it on to the button so I didn't have to press the face plate in that far to get the drive open.

There is a mod to hookup an actual button to the exterior of the drive, most mount it up top by the rest of the connections. It is a rather easy mod but beware that it will definitely void your drive warranty because you have to open the casing and most have some sort of a security sticker that will ruin if you mess with it. Search the forums here, there are a couple different guides to doing it. I will do it at a later date but what I have done for now works perfecly fine for me.


Thanks mate... actually the only problem i have now is that the 3M double sided tape is so bloody expensive here, and i cant even find a single shop (carpenter or so) that will have a small strip just for me to apply to the tray... im getting seriously pissed off...

I already did the button mod, opened the DVD drive, linked everything and it works great, just need to put that front panel on it to make it look nice... and its seriously the only thing thats preventing me from showing my case in the thread.... grrrrr:swearing:

I wanted to screw the mask onto the DVD door with small screws, but seriously i cant find such a small screw , its like 1,5mm in diameter or so...

I'll figure something out, just need to get my hands on that tape









P.S. Any of you guys used some sound dampening material? How did that work out for you?


----------



## fat_sumo

ok so im waiting for about 5 scythe fans, 2 cold cathodes and a fan controller ($_$, scythes are expensive lol) anywhos, im also intending to paint my interior, maybe cut some holes (if i feel the need to) and once im dont with all of that ill post a pic of my case xD


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Jel znas buraz di kod nas ima se uzme black chrome grills?


ne znam za black chrome, ja sam ih ofarbao u mat crno


----------



## *_*

has anyone cut the 'mesh' on the case and replaced it with grills?

im wanting to cut them out since they block airflow but idk what tool to use


----------



## SayuM

Add me to the club!! Just finished my wiring, lighting, and window mod projects, and I thought I'd need to share with you guys.

Here's what it was like last week...









And here it is today!



























hope you like


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
has anyone cut the 'mesh' on the case and replaced it with grills?

im wanting to cut them out since they block airflow but idk what tool to use

You can use a dremal, jigsaw, metal snips. Any of those would work.


----------



## dartuil

nice SayuM what is your temperature with the q6600 with the blue orb? i planning to buy a q6600







thanks


----------



## SayuM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dartuil* 
nice SayuM what is your temperature with the q6600 with the blue orb? i planning to buy a q6600







thanks


at 3.0ghz, my CPU temp is 30ish, and load is around 38
cores stay around 34 idle and up to 45 load.


----------



## dartuil

thanks man this look good


----------



## theCanadian

Anyone know how the red orb and gold orb compare to the blue orb.


----------



## dartuil

blue orb is better than gold orb and red orb is the same than the blue orb


----------



## theCanadian

thanks


----------



## MM-K

What black spray paint did you guys use? Any good recommended brands? Also how well does this case cool HDD's? The HDD rack looks very restrictive.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
What black spray paint did you guys use? Any good recommended brands? Also how well does this case cool HDD's? The HDD rack looks very restrictive.

There is a fan right infront of the HDD's the rack cools fine.


----------



## Sonic

Yeah it cools fine, I have a Noctua fan blowing over it and the highest I've seen it go is 34c when running the HD Tune benchmark. It idles around 31-32c.


----------



## crimsonjax

Hey! Found my way over here from a link at TechReport.com's forums. I just recently bought a cm690 for my second build.







Thought it was cool that there was a cm690 ownership thread, so I signed up!









Anyhoo, I plan one building a i7 rig this spring, and look forward to you alls input.


----------



## flowtek

inspired by members here













































flo


----------



## miloshs

Kewl.... looks nice, only that yellow is a bit bright for my taste... Now all you need is a black PCB mobo... like mine


----------



## flowtek

yeah i was thingking to put my LT X48-T2R inside









flo


----------



## miloshs

That would be real sweet


----------



## Sonic

Yeah a black pcb motherboard and if that 3870 was black instead of Red it would look much better.

Here's what mine looks like for now unless I buy a GPU cooler or something.


----------



## flowtek

yeah next step probably making my 3870 cooler black, im gonna leave the mobo forawhile,.. yours very nice and simple sonic









flo


----------



## Launcherstrike

I like the name you gave your 690 flo


----------



## flowtek

thanks,.. it was taken from the spraypaint name


















flo


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

Wow. i cant wait to join this club... *hopes his parents get this case for Christmas*.


----------



## wire

Question for all you 690ers. What are the feet like on this case? My friend is looking at it and hes worried that they aren't very stable.


----------



## miloshs

They are very stable... Im having no problems with stability of my case on the floor nor the table...


----------



## MarineRevenge

Still waiting to be added to this club.. about 70 pages of waiting


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Question for all you 690ers. What are the feet like on this case? My friend is looking at it and hes worried that they aren't very stable.


The 690 is great. The psu is on the bottom and the rubber skids that the case sits on make it stable. I also set my case on board which was a shelf for my workstation desk which I believe allows for better fan intake airflow.

Aside from stability I really like the tool-free pci slots because in other perfectly good cases I've stripped the screw holes to where the screws keep spinning and never tighten.

The cm690 is similar to this COOLER MASTER Centurion 590 RC-590-KKN1-GP Black SECC / ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $50


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge*


Still waiting to be added to this club.. about 70 pages of waiting










Did you attach or insert a pic of your rig to a post? It's required


----------



## scavenger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


inspired by members here













































flo


I never thought that yellow will look better than I expected. I love YELLOW. Yeeehaaaa, Awesome!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=385810


----------



## flowtek

thx,.. i love black, it matches perfectly with yellow,.. well.. almost everything









flo


----------



## angrysasquatch

Look what santa brought..







Any ideas for cable management? I have to push the side with my head in order to close it


----------



## flowtek

HO HO HO HO









Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


I have to push the side with my head in order to close it










..now isnt that amazing









EDIT: ..might tight a bit with tape


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Look what santa brought..



Any ideas for cable management? I have to push the side with my head in order to close it










Did you take that with a wide angle lens or something? The perspective looks weird.


----------



## denn_is

i want in too.!!















































i this a good place for my probe?


----------



## fraudbrand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
Look what santa brought..







Any ideas for cable management? I have to push the side with my head in order to close it









The best option I see is to route the cables that you are not using behind the bottom fan holder and tuck them into the bottom of the HDD cage.


----------



## silent_nightr34

Hey guys, I just picked up this case today and was wondering if it came with screws that screw the motherboard onto the spacers on the case. The guy I bought it claims it's brand new but it seems like it's missing some stuff. Does it only come with 1 of the white tie wraps that have double sided tape on it? And how do I remove the long cable holder things that are along side the motherboard without breaking it? Thanks









I can't really complain to the guy about it.. I got it for $40









Never mind I checked Newegg's pictures and it seems like it does come with only one of the white tie wraps and motherboard spacers without screws..

I just realized the cable holder things just screw out.. Yay I'm smart


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silent_nightr34*


Hey guys, I just picked up this case today and was wondering if it came with screws that screw the motherboard onto the spacers on the case. The guy I bought it claims it's brand new but it seems like it's missing some stuff. Does it only come with 1 of the white tie wraps that have double sided tape on it? And how do I remove the long cable holder things that are along side the motherboard without breaking it? Thanks









I can't really complain to the guy about it.. I got it for $40









Never mind I checked Newegg's pictures and it seems like it does come with only one of the white tie wraps and motherboard spacers without screws..

I just realized the cable holder things just screw out.. Yay I'm smart




















It should come with standoffs, and a crap ton of screws. To remove the cable management clips, just turn them counter-clockwise.


----------



## silent_nightr34

Ah!!! Thank you soo much!! I didn't even think of those!


----------



## iandroo888

wahh i just got home from a 18th debut birthday party. hecka tired. will update the roster when i can.

oh man. think i should start a nvidia edition list too xD


----------



## Herr FlicK

Howdy!
Can I join







?

Case pics :









Before assembling








Case








Build in








Same








Nice!








Sunny








Side








Red!








Dual screen









For the big pics : http://picasaweb.google.nl/HerrFlicK.vespaciao/CM690#

Greets, Flick!


----------



## becco

My new CM 690






















































lovely ...

I need to replace the blue LED fan in front to red one in order to match the black and red theme of my PC


----------



## flowtek

@becco:
congrats, bro







, awsome case init? just wondering how much did u get, coz really a PITA our rate is lately







, bit more than a million rupiahs last time i checked









btw, enjoy your new case









flo


----------



## tonschk

I have foud this German case Laboratory test about many fan configurations of the Coolermaster CM690 , may be can be useful to add this info to the first post of this CM690 official thread , the best fan configuration may be was this

http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=...pevine&seite=5


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *becco*


My new CM 690


















lovely ...

I need to replace the blue LED fan in front to red one in order to match the black and red theme of my PC


man u need this psu
















http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/...crossfire.html


----------



## theCanadian

Santa was nice to a lot of people this year. I'm jealous. Oh, wait. Never mind.


----------



## becco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
@becco:
congrats, bro







, awsome case init? just wondering how much did u get, coz really a PITA our rate is lately







, bit more than a million rupiahs last time i checked









btw, enjoy your new case









flo

yep, i love this case over than my previous P180 which was suffer in airflow
this like downgrade in price but boost the airflow performance









i got this case for $93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
man u need this psu
















http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/...crossfire.html

nice one!


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


man u need this psu


















yep,.. couple of these fans 








and internal painjob, black









flo


----------



## JontyB

hey, finally got some pics of mine uploaded.










The front. minus the DVD drive, waiting for my new one to arrive. in process of creating the stealth cover.

As can be keen, plastic honeycomb is gone, component stickers on the bottom. Sunbeamtech Rheobus Extreme in bay 2, soviet air force "best of unit" badge on the cover of bay 3. its a nice touch


















My Shocking initial install attempt at cable management

























My new, far better attempt at cable management









rest of case pretty standard, but should be painting internals and externals eventually. also going to swap the LEDs for the power/hdd indicators, and also with the fan controller to fit my final theme better. and i hate blue lights grr

thoughts??


----------



## MM-K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonschk* 
I have foud this German case Laboratory test about many fan configurations of the Coolermaster CM690 , may be can be useful to add this info to the first post of this CM690 official thread , the best fan configuration may be was this

http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=...pevine&seite=5










Thanks for the link, very helpful. +rep


----------



## str8wick3d

Heres mine.


----------



## pez

Guys a quick question. So other than the HDD bays being sideways, the 590 and the 690 are the same right? What I'm curious about is the whole right where I see most of you run the 4-pin power connector for the motherboard. Does the 590 have that? Sorry I do like the 690, but the 590 price appeals to me







. If anyone could confirm this (especially w/ a pic, even if it needs to be PM'ed) then I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

To run the 4pin power connector the CM 590 will be the same as the CM 690. I own both the CM 590 & 690. At the moment I'm on my P4 pc so I don't have any pics of the CM cases.

Although may have to use a 4pin extension for your mobo depending how long your power supply 4 pin connector is.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


To run the 4pin power connector the CM 590 will be the same as the CM 690. I own both the CM 590 & 690. At the moment I'm on my P4 pc so I don't have any pics of the CM cases.

Although may have to use a 4pin extension for your mobo depending how long your power supply 4 pin connector is.


Thanks. I just looked at cooler master's site and they got a good shot of it. I was seriously wondering how people were hiding those w/ "stock" cases lol. Definitely going to be the case I buy soon.


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

Can you add me please!

I will update once i get my TRUE and my 8800GTS back from RMA


----------



## KishtClocker1111

i want to buy a new PSU,OCZ GameXStream 600W,is it good enough for overclocking and gaming?


----------



## iandroo888

what was wrong with your pcp&c 610w?


----------



## Viper897

What are you guys using for top exhaust fans, i am using thermaltake thunderblades right now but have had 2 failures so far, they start to vibrate bad after a month of use. I believe its cause the sleeve baering wasnt manufacutred correctly in it. But anyways do you all have any recommendations. I was considering some of the high speed Yate Loon blue LED ones that are ball bearing. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## iandroo888

i had yate loons in mine. tried both medium and high speed. works great. but if u are putting the fans between the chassis and the top panel, only the low and medium speeds will fit. but if u are just leaving it inside the chassis, any thickness should be fine.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viper897*


What are you guys using for top exhaust fans, i am using thermaltake thunderblades right now but have had 2 failures so far, they start to vibrate bad after a month of use. I believe its cause the sleeve baering wasnt manufacutred correctly in it. But anyways do you all have any recommendations. I was considering some of the high speed Yate Loon blue LED ones that are ball bearing. Any help is appreciated.


Get some Yate Loon medium speed fans from Petra's.

http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa1.html


----------



## KishtClocker1111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


what was wrong with your pcp&c 610w?


i want to know which one is better ?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KishtClocker1111* 
i want to buy a new PSU,OCZ GameXStream 600W,is it good enough for overclocking and gaming?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KishtClocker1111* 
i want to know which one is better ?

the Silencer 610 is a better PSU. if you want a better psu you'll have to pay for it. the Enermax Pro82+ and Modu82+ are both pretty good as are the new 850w Seasonics.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper897* 
What are you guys using for top exhaust fans, i am using thermaltake thunderblades right now but have had 2 failures so far, they start to vibrate bad after a month of use. I believe its cause the sleeve baering wasnt manufacutred correctly in it. But anyways do you all have any recommendations. I was considering some of the high speed Yate Loon blue LED ones that are ball bearing. Any help is appreciated.

I'm using medium speed Scythe slipstreams, but they're only getting about 8v. They are quieter than Yate Loons, but cost double.


----------



## kpyhere

Hello. I know that i don't have the 690, but i have the 590 case.
I tried to mod it. This is what i managed to do until now.


----------



## kpyhere

This are the resto of the photos.
Enjoy.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

^^^^
Nice CM 590 mods.....Looks good!


----------



## tonschk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpyhere*


This are the resto of the photos.
Enjoy.



Well done


----------



## Viper897

Thanks for the advice on the fans, but have you noticed any vibrations from the Yate loon fans. They will be mounted inside the case, not on top.


----------



## fraudbrand

Will a Zalman CNPS9700 fit inside my NV690 comfortably ?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fraudbrand*


Will a Zalman CNPS9700 fit inside my NV690 comfortably ?


Fits easy.... My HR-01 Plus, 160mm height has ~5mm more clearance from the side... And i have a window mounted from the inside so thats another 5mm. In total i think you would have 10-15mm clearance from the side...

But i dont see why would you change the Vendetta 2, cuz its much better than Zalman. Doesn't look better but performs better for sure.


----------



## fraudbrand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Fits easy.... My HR-01 Plus, 160mm height has ~5mm more clearance from the side... And i have a window mounted from the inside so thats another 5mm. In total i think you would have 10-15mm clearance from the side...

But i dont see why would you change the Vendetta 2, cuz its much better than Zalman. Doesn't look better but performs better for sure.


I am thinking of going full out on an Nvidia theme and then putting the rig up for sale.


----------



## KishtClocker1111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpyhere*


This are the resto of the photos.
Enjoy.


looks great


----------



## KishtClocker1111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


the Silencer 610 is a better PSU. if you want a better psu you'll have to pay for it. the Enermax Pro82+ and Modu82+ are both pretty good as are the new 850w Seasonics.


tnx for your help.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Spray painting outside in 30Â°F weather isnt easy. 10 minutes in a bin of hot water helped the paint in the primer and paint cans spray alot easier. Only did a couple of coats and the slightest touch of a molex scratches the paint noticably.
I also popped out the little plastic things covering the fans on top of the case. Use a 3/4 wood chisel to smooth it and smoothed it more with an all purpose sanding sponge. sorry no pic of the top.
*i did use primer then paint with appropriate dry times. my uncle and cousins own a garage and they have a paint booth. I should have taken my case to them but i wanted to have some fun and paint it myself.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whatsthatsmell* 
Spray painting outside in 30Â°F weather isnt easy. 10 minutes in a bin of hot water helped the paint in the cans spray alot easier. Only did a couple of coats and the slightest touch of a molex scratches the paint noticably.
I also popped out the little plastic things covering the fans on top of the case. Use a 3/4 wood chisel to smooth it and smoothed it more with an all purpose sanding sponge. sorry no pic of the top.

shes perdy









am i the only one who has a crap load of things plugged into they're mobo? not there are almost no ports empty on the back of my mobo...and forget about usb slots


----------



## The 59th sycho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whatsthatsmell* 
Spray painting outside in 30Â°F weather isnt easy. 10 minutes in a bin of hot water helped the paint in the cans spray alot easier. Only did a couple of coats and the slightest touch of a molex scratches the paint noticably.
I also popped out the little plastic things covering the fans on top of the case. Use a 3/4 wood chisel to smooth it and smoothed it more with an all purpose sanding sponge. sorry no pic of the top.

nice looking paint job considering though. if you repaint at any point i suggest you choose a paint made for automotive use. ive been testing some to use on my case and the automotive flat black from duplicolor holds well as well as being very resistant to scratching and flaking. always remember, primer is your friend


----------



## SheepMan128

This is my as yet un-modded CM690. I'm happy with it as it is but who knows?








And the inside...








I have 5 fans (4xCooler Master 120mm + 1xYate Loon 80mm). What do you think of my cable managment? I have tried to do my best as this is my first rig.

As a side note, my northbridge chipset cooler isn't very good and I am unsure what to buy as a replacement since it has a clip on heatsink.








If anyone knows of an efficient replacement I would appreciate any info on where to find one. I have considered this http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-portercn881.php but am unsure if it will work with the attachment on my motherboard.


----------



## miloshs

Seriously save your money for a new mobo...


----------



## SheepMan128

I'd like to make the most of what I've already got but what are your recommendations then?







Anything under Â£100 / $150 would be nice.


----------



## fraudbrand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMan128*


I'd like to make the most of what I've already got but what are your recommendations then?







Anything under Â£100 / $150 would be nice.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128359

See if you can find that one from a UK shop. Should be around that price range.


----------



## SheepMan128

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Seriously save your money for a new mobo...










Thanks, but I would like to know why my motherboard is so bad. I know it has crappy overclocking features and a fairly old chipset but I've had no problems with it apart from the heatsink getting a little hot. I'd like to try and make do with what I've already got but if it's really that bad I'll consider buying another board.


----------



## miloshs

Theres nothing wrong with your motherboard... i just think you shouldn't invest in it, and save your money for a new rig... in time every coin counts. NB heatsink will set you back 20-30$ and thats a lot in my opinion... and its not really necessary...

On the mobo subject... yes EP45-UD3R owns big time, and the Asus P5Q is also good, but my first choice would be UD3R...


----------



## SheepMan128

Ah, well. That's where buying on the cheap gets you.


----------



## miloshs

As my bro once said:

" Why do you bother buying a cheap CPU with expensive heatsink, just so u can OC it to the speed of a CPU that would cost the same cash as your cheap CPU and expensive HSF together?"

Was that true, or was that true?!


----------



## SheepMan128

For kicks! XD

Anyway, this is my first rig; next time I will do my research more thoroughly. My next rig will probably be an i7 so what the hell?


----------



## miloshs

Even better, save your money for an i7 build, and buy beer instead of a NB cooler


----------



## SheepMan128

Beer always comes first.


----------



## miloshs




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Id like in










Fan in the drive bays, worlds fastest and easiest mod! (For this case)









Gonna get to some proper cable management when my tx850 gets here...


----------



## miloshs

^ now thats what i call a crowded case









Welcome mate...


----------



## iandroo888

ok finally got some time this winter break. gonna do an update of the roster as soon as i ...... go to the restroom xD


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge* 
Still waiting to be added to this club.. about 70 pages of waiting

















wheres ur thingy. ive always asked if i have missed anyone every time i update. im so sorry! will try to find ur post and add u asap!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpyhere* 
This are the resto of the photos.
Enjoy.

sorry. cant add ur 590 ;D

UPDATED ROSTER! WELCOME NEW MEMBERS! ADDED NVIDIA EDITION LIST! WILL GO THRU THE ROSTER AND SEE IF I CAN FIND OTHERS AND PUT U DOWN THERE


----------



## denn_is

thank you!


----------



## JontyB

hey has anyone stealthed their DVD Drives? Pics? my ideas arent quite working out for me haha. cheers


----------



## miloshs

Im one step away of it... cant find a good 2 sided tape at a resonable price... and i just dont need 2miles of it at a price of 60-70 euro... I'll post pics soon, but dont expect it to be too soon


----------



## larrytan

My Gaming Rig. Any comment people?


----------



## 21276

^^ nice lookin rig. personally, id lose the ram fan, mainly because it seems to be really close and high up to your TRUE, and there already appears to be loads of airflow in that area. and then you'd also get the colors from your ram slots showing up.

EDIT: and by the way, nice cable management


----------



## larrytan

Ya I agree too. Maybe I may wanna remove the ram fan to make the slot grow too.







thanks for the good suggestion.


----------



## mtbiker033

larrytan said:


> My Gaming Rig. Any comment people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!! nice job!


----------



## grahamcrackuh

So I was going over a lot of the older posts on fan setup and this is what I came up with. Btw iandroo plz add







New cm690 member!

I am aware that it ignores the GPU but I'm sure you can all figure that out by itself. I've had a lot of success with this setup. This is not my PC, eventually ill have to steal a friends digital camera and get some pics of my rig.ED: I'm also gonna have to wait for the gtx 295 as I just sold my hd 4870 =/.


----------



## will barnz

Heres my 690. just put side window in







and put some LED's at front of case. Plus at front where my resivour is i hooked up the hdd led output to a bright red LED in it. just want some opinions (Y)


----------



## miloshs

Can anyone get a snapshot of CM's 4in3 module fitted inside the CM690??? Thinking of buying it used, and wondering if it will fit nicely behind the front panel and not stick out of the back of 5.25" drives? Thats 4in3 module with a mounted fan (but without module's front panel)

Can you take a pic of the front of the case (with the front panel on and off) and a pic from the side of the case (ofc without the side







)... any other photos are welcome...


----------



## treefrog07

larrytan said:


> My Gaming Rig. Any comment people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, especially your cable management. You may find that you don't really need all those fans for DFI mobos (I have 2 120mm and 1 80mm on my DK-X48-T2RSB +, and even with the [email protected] it's never exceeded 50C(CoreTemp99); NB and system hit 40C once, usually run 36-38C according to SmartGuardian).


----------



## fraudbrand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Can anyone get a snapshot of CM's 4in3 module fitted inside the CM690??? Thinking of buying it used, and wondering if it will fit nicely behind the front panel and not stick out of the back of 5.25" drives? Thats 4in3 module with a mounted fan (but without module's front panel)

Can you take a pic of the front of the case (with the front panel on and off) and a pic from the side of the case (ofc without the side







)... any other photos are welcome...

I dont have any front pics but I have one in mine and it fits pefectly. You just need to remove the plastic dust filter. Antec Tri-Cool fan is mounted on the front of the 4-3 with ample space to add another dust filter.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fraudbrand* 
I dont have any front pics but I have one in mine and it fits pefectly. You just need to remove the plastic dust filter. Antec Tri-Cool fan is mounted on the front of the 4-3 with ample space to add another dust filter.

Cool, just what i wanted to know... I reckon it will improve airflow in the upper part of the case (RAM, CPU areas), thats why im thinking of getting one. You think it will prove to be a good investment?

Think it will improve cooling capabilities over this:








Intake:Front Bottom
Exaust: 2xTop, 1xBack
Thats why i wanna add one more intake, since i decided with a bit of testing that having a fan at the bottom only disrupts the airflow...


----------



## Starman27

Here is mine. I just got done doing some cable management, and when I turned it back on it powered off after about 30 seconds. I quickly realized that the crappy pushpin heatsink hadn't been fully reseated, my mistake. I have a Tuniq in the mail and can't wait to get it, so I will post updated pics when it gets here. Oh, and no mods . . . as of yet

















































Pumpkin = bad for airflow :/


----------



## miloshs

@Starman27

EP45-UD3R?! And what CPU mate?
Looks nice... nice case you got there


----------



## Starman27

Yeah, it's the UD3R with a E8500, I love it. And also, before anyone points it out, I realized that my memory was not set up for dual-channel and fixed that.


----------



## flowtek

UD3R







is that PI Black?

flo


----------



## illidan

cute cat


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starman27* 
Here is mine. I just got done doing some cable management, and when I turned it back on it powered off after about 30 seconds. I quickly realized that the crappy pushpin heatsink hadn't been fully reseated, my mistake. I have a Tuniq in the mail and can't wait to get it, so I will post updated pics when it gets here. Oh, and no mods . . . as of yet


















Pumpkin = bad for airflow :/

Unless your motherboard is different your not running your ram in dual channel mode.

Ie: Run in slot 1 or 3, 2 or 4.


----------



## rush340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
So I was going over a lot of the older posts on fan setup and this is what I came up with. Btw iandroo plz add







New cm690 member!

I am aware that it ignores the GPU but I'm sure you can all figure that out by itself. I've had a lot of success with this setup. This is not my PC, eventually ill have to steal a friends digital camera and get some pics of my rig.ED: I'm also gonna have to wait for the gtx 295 as I just sold my hd 4870 =/.

It seems like that top intake fan would be pulling in a lot of the warm air that the top exhaust fan right next to it is spitting out, giving you a loop of warm air. It would probably be best to make all top fans exhaust anyways, considering heat rises.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

It seems like then the exhaust and the high cap fan on the heatsink would be competing for draw and create a lot of turbulence in that region. I don't think it really draws in any warm air cuz of the other exhaust tho because the other exhaust fan is very powerful.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlyFox* 
Unless your motherboard is different your not running your ram in dual channel mode.

Ie: Run in slot 1 or 3, 2 or 4.

Yeah, I realized that and put it in my second post, but thanks.

It is the Pi Black ram, and I love it so much. I am going to get 4 more gigs once I get the chance.


----------



## lansinwd

I am having a problem with cable managment using the Silencer 750 PSU. I would like to run the cables behind the motherboard tray, but the cut out seems to be too small for me to do this. The PSU sits out too far to let me put a fan on the bottom of the case. Can anyone give me some tips on modding the case to allow me to do both of these.

Thanks


----------



## iandroo888

probably gonna need to expand the hole. some people have done it here.


----------



## theCanadian

yes that hole is tiny if you have lots of cables.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hi all,

My old Pentium D 945 + Asrock 4Core1600Twins-P35 have been swapped in favor of a Pentium Dual Core E5200 (OCed to 3.0 GHz!) + Asus P5Q Pro (see sig for details







).

I also took the opportunity to tuck away some cables that didn't need to be hanging around, and wired up the rear fan to the mobo instead of using one of the adapters included with the case.

Images below are clickable thumbnails.


----------



## fraudbrand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Cool, just what i wanted to know... I reckon it will improve airflow in the upper part of the case (RAM, CPU areas), thats why im thinking of getting one. You think it will prove to be a good investment?

Think it will improve cooling capabilities over this:








Intake:Front Bottom
Exaust: 2xTop, 1xBack
Thats why i wanna add one more intake, since i decided with a bit of testing that having a fan at the bottom only disrupts the airflow...

I think you would be better off with a fan at the bottom with the way your HSf is positioned.


----------



## wiidoggy49120

Can I join the club?


----------



## wiidoggy49120




----------



## Quantum Reality

That's very nice







I still haven't bothered to make my case look a bit less like a rat's nest (aside from tucking some cables in drive bays and the like). Those cable clip things that come with the case are just too darn convenient for keeping cables lined up


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fraudbrand*


I think you would be better off with a fan at the bottom with the way your HSf is positioned.


I actually tried... i didn't get lower temps while using bottom fan... And GPU is kinda blocking the airflow to the upper region, while front fan only disturbs the airflow coming from the bottom fan..

I think upper front fan will get me a lot more "fresh" air in the upper part of the case...


----------



## NYM

updated rig picture


----------



## grahamcrackuh

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177

Newegg now sells the side panel!
Pretty exciting.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Anyone on here want to trade their standard 590 or 690 panel for my nVidia 690 panel with the green plexi window?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Got a link to the picture? I might be interested, though I'm a ATI guy


----------



## miloshs

Anyone tried extracting HDD rack from their CM690? How did you do it?

Thinking of doing this, since i got 4in3 module coming soon...









U guys think it would work?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Anyone tried extracting HDD rack from their CM690? How did you do it?

Thinking of doing this, since i got 4in3 module coming soon...









U guys think it would work?

I did that, and relocated the HDD cage to the empty 5 1/2" bays so I could put a 240 rad on the "floor". Really opens this case up IMO. Was a pretty tight squeeze for everything before removing it.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I did that, and relocated the HDD cage to the empty 5 1/2" bays so I could put a 240 rad on the "floor". Really opens this case up IMO. Was a pretty tight squeeze for everything before removing it.


Maybe post some photos? Or just link if you already posted here? How did you take out the HDD cage? Is it welded down? Im not home at the moment and id really like to know...


----------



## Slyr7.62

milo, the HDD cage should be held in w/ rivets. To remove the HDD cage, some people like myself drill out a number of rivets. I also actually put some rivets back in, completely secure the 5.25" bay area.

Right now I have my currently single HDD in the 5.25" using the modded card reader 3.5" adapter. It's sitting above my DVD Burner, they're in the bottom 2 drive spots.

Sorry know pics today. Perhaps someone else can help.


----------



## wiidoggy49120

I still haven't been added to the club.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


. I also actually put some rivets back in, completely secure the 5.25" bay area.


Does the 5,25" area lose on its strength a lot once the HDD cage is removed? 
How important is the HDD cage to the overall case rigidity?


----------



## soloz2

I soft-mounted my hdds. Now, they don't transmit any vibrations to my case and are much, much quieter







.



















mods to make this case/system quieter thus far:

1. isolate fans with mnpctech fan grommets (any grommet of the proper size will work really...) http://www.mnpctech.com/FanGrommet.html
2. remove metal 'grill' from fans
3. changed fans to all quiet Yate loon or medium speed Scythe Slipstream
4. all fans are undervolted
5. Case has acoustipack installed. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/78...?tl=g7c117s778
6. GPU is fanless
7. northbridge is fanless
8. cpu has undervolted noctua p series fan
9. change hdds from Seagate 7200.9 drives to a mix of WD and Samsung drives, only 2 internal drives
10. changed from 2 optical drives to one.
11. replaced Silencer 610 with Modu82+ 525

System is now near silent. I would likely have to get a different case or spend a lot more money to get any more silent.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Does the 5,25" area lose on its strength a lot once the HDD cage is removed?
How important is the HDD cage to the overall case rigidity?

Sorry, no cam, so no pics. But yeah, the cage is secured with rivets which can be drilled out with ease. I used a hex nut and bolt setup to secure it in the 5.25" bays, with my DVD-RW just above. The 5.25" bays are still plenty secure with the optical drive in place. I'll try to get some pics up of my case in the near future, but I want to finish up some odds and ends. I have modded a 5.5" LCD into the 5.25" bezel area that still needs some soldering and some other minor things. I want to do something with the side panel as well as I am no longer diggin' the green plexi window on the nVidia 690.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starman27* 








Pumpkin = bad for airflow :/

i loled...you should turn that into an avatar or something!


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Does the 5,25" area lose its strength a lot once the HDD cage is removed?

Like Aaron mentioned, the 5.25" area can be as secure as you want it to be. I riveted the bottom of the 5.25" bay so mine didn't lose any strength.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
i loled...you should turn that into an avatar or something!









Check my avatar.







(Starman27's cat).


----------



## illidan

awesome cat


----------



## larrytan

treefrog07 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> My Gaming Rig. Any comment people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, especially your cable management. You may find that you don't really need all those fans for DFI mobos (I have 2 120mm and 1 80mm on my DK-X48-T2RSB +, and even with the [email protected] it's never exceeded 50C(CoreTemp99); NB and system hit 40C once, usually run 36-38C according to SmartGuardian).
> 
> Never exceeded 50C include prime95 small FFT on 2 core? My temp max is 72 running small FFT on 4 core @ 3.6 @ 1.48. Oh ya, how do you think if I change my fan to a kind instead of many kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Rig


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treefrog07* 
you don't really need all those fans for DFI mobos (I have 2 120mm and 1 80mm on my DK-X48-T2RSB +, and even with the [email protected] it's never exceeded 50C(CoreTemp99); NB and system hit 40C once, usually run 36-38C according to SmartGuardian).

Sometimes you don't always need many fans to have great temps. I have a 120 in top front 5.25" area, 1 in rear of 5.25" area, 1 on CPU ofc, 1 in the rear(wind tunnel FTW). None in top atm. Also have a 120mm fan in the bottom to easily give the GPU cold(er) air. No fan in the bottom front, there's nothing there(HDD cage removed, mods FTW).

Using realtemp and coretemp, CPU idles @ 23-27Â°C(80Â°F), maxes @ 42Â°C w/ prime running over an hour and GPU idles @ 37-42Â°C depending on room temps or whether I use 40-45% fanspeed, GPU loads @ 50-60Â°C depending on the game w/ 55-60% fanspeed.


----------



## trogalicious

I can has join? The majority of my new machine is on the way. I have a dismantled 690 sitting at home... waiting to be painted/modded.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I can has join? The majority of my new machine is on the way. I have a dismantled 690 sitting at home... waiting to be painted/modded.

hey Trog!

welcome to OCN!

make sure you post up pics of that paint job you were talking about!


----------



## amantheboy

Add me.






















































Working with EFi-Xâ„¢ More Info about EFi-Xâ„¢ here

Still need some work on wiring waiting for extenders


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amantheboy* 
Add me.


















Still need some work on wiring waiting for extenders










boy she's perdy...you need to fill in your system specs so we know whats in there


----------



## amantheboy

Here they are.
I added my pc
and Thank you for the nice comments!


----------



## jackbarrel

I love my CoolerMaster NV 690!

Here is mine, completely stock


----------



## FlashIV

And another:









Haven't yet moved everything over, probably will tomorrow. Purely stock right now, but I plan on at least doing a little painting once the weather warms up.


----------



## jackbarrel

i have the same screw driver as you


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackbarrel* 
i have the same screw driver as you









LOL


----------



## jimwest

Add me to the club!


----------



## Guttboy

Hi Folks!

Doing my first ever build and simply LOVE this case! Here are some pictures of it with the sides off getting ready for the build! Using a Corsair 750TX for a PSU.

Please add me to the list of CM690 owners and fans!!!!!!!


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Hi Folks!

Doing my first ever build and simply LOVE this case! Here are some pictures of it with the sides off getting ready for the build! Using a Corsair 750TX for a PSU.

Please add me to the list of CM690 owners and fans!!!!!!!










Good luck buddy it looks like you have a very solid list of components there.

_Welcome to the Club_


----------



## Guttboy

Thanks lhowatt!!!!

Here is what it is looking like right now! Tight squeeze and hopefully it will run correctly!


----------



## depdogeod

Could use some advice on water cooling w/ the 690. DD has a 240 stealth that will fit topside in a pull config (3.2? cm) but if I run tri-280's do I need to add another 120 in series with the 240? Have not tried the OC thing yet, but ya'll know that won't last long. I'm cooling the CPU and GPU's. The 8 fans I have now are a little overkill and damn loud cumulative, even being ultras. Cheers, Nolan.

Attachment 94061
Attachment 94062Attachment 94067


----------



## iandroo888

wahh i see a lot of new updates







school for the week is over so im going to update this roster! lots of nice looking rigs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amantheboy* 
Add me.






















































Working with EFi-Xâ„¢ More Info about EFi-Xâ„¢ here

Still need some work on wiring waiting for extenders









my suggestion for u. try running the wires behind. i see a lot of slack left in some of the wires so they should be fine if u run them behind and out. would give a much cleaner cable management look

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimwest* 

































Add me to the club!









same as what i said above. try running it behind. this case has a LOT of room behind the mobo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *depdogeod* 
Could use some advice on water cooling w/ the 690. DD has a 240 stealth that will fit topside in a pull config (3.2? cm) but if I run tri-280's do I need to add another 120 in series with the 240? Have not tried the OC thing yet, but ya'll know that won't last long. I'm cooling the CPU and GPU's. The 8 fans I have now are a little overkill and damn loud cumulative, even being ultras. Cheers, Nolan.

Attachment 94061
Attachment 94062Attachment 94067

woo nice components u got there. sorry cant help u with watercooling. but id suggest u use two 240's if not a 360 and a 120. video cards push out quite a bit of heat. also not familiar with the cooling for the i7. are u thinkin of adding NB/SB mosfet waterblocks too?

ihowatt - great psu u got. i have that for my new rig. very nice. all cables sleeved. u might run into a little trouble putting all the cables behind the mobo but shouldnt be too much of a problem. lookin forward to see how ur management goes when all components in. also, those cable clips dont do much. lol. might as well takes those out xD


----------



## iandroo888

Just updated the roster.

I would be HAPPY to announce....

that.......

OUR CLUB HAS OVER 200 MEMBERS









91 modded 90 unmodded 22 undetermined


----------



## bobfig

you can add me if you want but i dont have a camera to take pics. i been watching this tread for a few months when i first got my cm690. btw its un-moded


----------



## jackbarrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Thanks lhowatt!!!!

Here is what it is looking like right now! Tight squeeze and hopefully it will run correctly!










that tx750 was a TIGHTTT squeeze, good luck getting your back to close, that was lots of fun! I'll take a picture of my cable management over the weekend if you are interested


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackbarrel* 
that tx750 was a TIGHTTT squeeze, good luck getting your back to close, that was lots of fun! I'll take a picture of my cable management over the weekend if you are interested

That would be great Jack! I am going to start prettying it up tomorrow but tonight I am just going to get the thing running smoothly. Everything works so far and I am at the BIOS stage of the game. My brother is using Linux and loves it but I am going to try Vista Ultimate 64. THEN I will go the Linux route for fun...dual boot I am sure.

Ill post some more pictures soon as well.


----------



## iandroo888

ur setup should run really smoothly. mine does at least. such a big difference between 32 and 64 bit. ud be happy. cant wait to see ur cable management. ill add ur picture to the cable management section when u post it up.


----------



## trogalicious

I'll upload a few pics at lunch so I can at least be verified. My 690 is sitting in parts right now. Panels are off, top honeycomb removed, all the screws.. etc. Just waiting for my sandpaper to come in before I paint... my hardware shop sucks here and the mother-in-law works for 3m.

just the same.

the PSU is already here.
mobo/cpu/os come in today.

hopefully I can get everything over the coming week and finish the install. Fun times.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835299003
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999152

Would I be able to take either of these, remove the outer casing, and use that fan for the 80mm 80mm 15mm socket behind the motherboard?

Tell me what you guys think. it's just a much cheaper option to be honest than dishin out like 15 post shipping for a regular fan with equal specs for some reason!?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hey guys, doing a total tear down of mine this weekend, with pics once it is done. Plans include -

full silver metallic outside
custom window (ditching the nVidia green one)
12"x5" mesh "window" on right side panel
insides black
finalize HDD cage position in 5.25" bays
replace all rivets with hex nut+bolts
clean up 240 rad "hole" in floor
mount WCing
hide cables (drilling/cutting)
insides flat black
remove all LED
and some other stuff as well...we'll see


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Btw, iandroo, I still haven't been added, even unofficially!

Offended cat is offended.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
ur setup should run really smoothly. mine does at least. such a big difference between 32 and 64 bit. ud be happy. cant wait to see ur cable management. ill add ur picture to the cable management section when u post it up.

Hi Folks,

I will post my pics for my hack at cable management in this post.

As you can see below there is a bunch of room in this case with opportunity for numerous fans. My case came installed with 3 x 120mm fans (front, rear, side). If you are using an aftermarket CPU cooler that is tall, then you will run into a clearance issue between the "top" side fan and your cooler. I have a Xigmatec S1283 for ref:









In the image below you can see how I routed the PSU's cords behind the motherboard tray. I have a Corsair 750TX that has GOBS of cabling. I had to pull the cords through the hole at the bottom and then wiggle the PSU into place. Very tight fit but worth it to keep the cords out of sight AND increase the airflow.









As you can see in the next photo, there is another hole to allow cabling at the top of the MOBO tray. This hole is not quite as convenient as the other one at the bottom. Although it is the same size as the bottom one, the top part of the hole is a bit hindered by the rail that the side panel hooks into. In order for me to get my 8pin CPU power up there I had to separate it into two 4 pin connectors. (Corsair allows this 8 pin to be separated and then snapped back into one pin!) Once through, I snapped it back together. If you are using this PSU you CAN get your power up there just be patient and manipulate the cabling once through the lower hole.









Another view of the case. I have removed the HDD trays below for better airflow and allows you to place some of the numerous cabling in the back of that space.









Overall great case! Cabling takes a bit of time but well worth it.

Hope this helps others in the future!!!! Sometimes pics are worth a thousand words!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835299003
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999152

Would I be able to take either of these, remove the outer casing, and use that fan for the 80mm 80mm 15mm socket behind the motherboard?

Tell me what you guys think. it's just a much cheaper option to be honest than dishin out like 15 post shipping for a regular fan with equal specs for some reason!?

oOo good idea. sounds like a good plan. it may work. not really equal specs per se. some reviews say the fan is noisy ;D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Hey guys, doing a total tear down of mine this weekend, with pics once it is done. Plans include -

full silver metallic outside
custom window (ditching the nVidia green one)
12"x5" mesh "window" on right side panel
insides black
finalize HDD cage position in 5.25" bays
replace all rivets with hex nut+bolts
clean up 240 rad "hole" in floor
mount WCing
hide cables (drilling/cutting)
insides flat black
remove all LED
and some other stuff as well...we'll see

 cant wait to see this. lots of stuff planned! hope it goes well for u!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
Btw, iandroo, I still haven't been added, even unofficially!

Offended cat is offended.

OMG I MISSED ONE?! NUUUUUUUUUUUU o wait. u didnt have a picture. but i forgot to put u in the list entirely. bloop.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Hi Folks,

I will post my pics for my hack at cable management in this post.

As you can see below there is a bunch of room in this case with opportunity for numerous fans. My case came installed with 3 x 120mm fans (front, rear, side). If you are using an aftermarket CPU cooler that is tall, then you will run into a clearance issue between the "top" side fan and your cooler. I have a Xigmatec S1283 for ref:









In the image below you can see how I routed the PSU's cords behind the motherboard tray. I have a Corsair 750TX that has GOBS of cabling. I had to pull the cords through the hole at the bottom and then wiggle the PSU into place. Very tight fit but worth it to keep the cords out of sight AND increase the airflow.









As you can see in the next photo, there is another hole to allow cabling at the top of the MOBO tray. This hole is not quite as convenient as the other one at the bottom. Although it is the same size as the bottom one, the top part of the hole is a bit hindered by the rail that the side panel hooks into. In order for me to get my 8pin CPU power up there I had to separate it into two 4 pin connectors. (Corsair allows this 8 pin to be separated and then snapped back into one pin!) Once through, I snapped it back together. If you are using this PSU you CAN get your power up there just be patient and manipulate the cabling once through the lower hole.









Another view of the case. I have removed the HDD trays below for better airflow and allows you to place some of the numerous cabling in the back of that space.









Overall great case! Cabling takes a bit of time but well worth it.

Hope this helps others in the future!!!! Sometimes pics are worth a thousand words!









ha u have no idea how much time i spent on cable management on that case LOL

one flaw that i thought of this case was that theres no fan next to the hdd bay on the other side. due to the design of the hdd rack, the front fan pretty much just cools the HDD's and thats it. I dont mind that i guess. i guess they "fixed" that issue with the bottom fan. works good for pushing air up. so not really any dead air spaces in the case.


----------



## Guttboy

You aint kiddin' iandroo888.....feel free to add it to the cable management if you see fit. I got some good ideas from folks there. I agree on the HDD fan at the rear of the rack, but with the fan blowing from the bottom there really are no dead spaces so to speak.


----------



## a.t.watson

i thought id post a few pics of my set up to see if it is worthy of joining , ive been reading this forum for a while and really enjoy it . i havnt finished with the cable managment yet and i made my own side panel with perspex . the cooler master rifle bearing fans do a really good job of keeping it cool ,the lcd read out is monitoring the graphics card . this is the first build ive done myself so im still learning , im keen for any advice . thanks


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a.t.watson* 
i thought id post a few pics of my set up to see if it is worthy of joining , ive been reading this forum for a while and really enjoy it . i havnt finished with the cable managment yet and i made my own side panel with perspex . the cooler master rifle bearing fans do a really good job of keeping it cool ,the lcd read out is monitoring the graphics card . this is the first build ive done myself so im still learning , im keen for any advice . thanks

Nice Job a.t,

I just completed my first build as well....well still tweaking it as assembly was yesterday







. You and I have the same PSU. You CAN route all the cabling through the hole at the bottom that you are running some of your cables through. It is a tight squeeze and takes a bit. All the cabling can then be pretty much placed between the side panel and the MOBO tray. I really like your cutout! How long did that take you and where did you get your stuff for it? That will be my next thing to do!


----------



## trogalicious

finally. I was able to link from my flickr because my photobucket hates me.


















aaand...









the first of many things I'm going to feed to my 690.

the x58/i7-920/vista 64 disc are at home too, just waiting.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amantheboy* 
Add me.






















































Working with EFi-Xâ„¢ More Info about EFi-Xâ„¢ here

Still need some work on wiring waiting for extenders









Why run that card at PCIe x8? Why not go x16?


----------



## a.t.watson

yea i notice that you managed to get all the cables through , i will have a crack at it again soon . the window is really easy and really cheap about $18 all up (im in new zealand so not sure about prices else where) just be carfull when drilling perspex it can crack so dont rush it and feed it through gentley , also go for perpex about 6mm thick i got 10mm and ive had a couple of problems with it hitting the rear fan . seeing your cable management has given me some ideas i might get into it today . thanks for the advice


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a.t.watson* 
yea i notice that you managed to get all the cables through , i will have a crack at it again soon . the window is really easy and really cheap about $18 all up (im in new zealand so not sure about prices else where) just be carfull when drilling perspex it can crack so dont rush it and feed it through gentley , also go for perpex about 6mm thick i got 10mm and ive had a couple of problems with it hitting the rear fan . seeing your cable management has given me some ideas i might get into it today . thanks for the advice

Hope the pics help. It is a PITA maneuvering the cabling. I had to have the PSU out of the case and then once I got the cables through I had to wiggle the PSU gently into place. BTW... I LOVE New Zealand! My family and I went there for 3 weeks on vacation in 2000. Absolutely beautiful! Spent a few days in Auckland, then a few in Christchurch, then ten days in Queenstown, and finally back up to Auckland for a night.


----------



## Guamon

Add me to the "Non-modded CM690 Owners" Thanks!!!

IT LIVES!!!!!








Average Cable Management. (4-Pin CPU Cable 1CM too short







)








OCZ Vendetta 2 & BallistiX


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
oOo good idea. sounds like a good plan. it may work. not really equal specs per se. some reviews say the fan is noisy ;D

Thing is, if you run the actual calculations for summing decibel values, once you throw in a scythe ultra kaze running @ 40 decibels or w/e, adding an additional 30 db fan literally adds about 1 to ur total each time since db is on a logarithmic scale. (and once ur @ 45 decibels its adding @ about .1 per 30db fan) They don't add linearly. Just having 2 ultra kaze on ur TRUe or w/e just kinda makes it piontless to care at all how mch noise the rest of ur fans are making.

Also, let it be noted that:
30db source + 30db source = 33 db + another = ~ 34. So if you keep everything @ around 30 db you're likely to only hit 35 as your total. Once you throw down for that ultra kaze though, you may as well give up







.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Here is a link to a nice calculator that I think everybody could make use of. I'm actually going to throw it up under the air cooling section and see if I can get some rep maybe







.
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-spl.htm


----------



## wiidoggy49120

My case will be modded tomarrow, along with some upgrades.


----------



## treefrog07

larrytan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *treefrog07*
> 
> Never exceeded 50C include prime95 small FFT on 2 core? My temp max is 72 running small FFT on 4 core @ 3.6 @ 1.48. Oh ya, how do you think if I change my fan to a kind instead of many kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Rig
> 
> My E8400 is dual-core; it's running at 1.225v (stock), not greater than 50C on Orthos for 24 hours and Prime95 for 8 hours after setup and basic early tests: OCCT, memtest86+, etc. to ensure basic stability. My rig is in an Antec P-160 (all aluminum case) with 2 antec 120 mm ball-bearing fans, the front mounted low and pulling air in, and the back mounted high pushing air out. I added an antec 80mm ball-bearing fan under the top-mounted DVD burner to pull in air parallel to the rear 120mm fan, and all are powered by the mobo. I had to mount my AC Freezer 7 to blow up toward the PSU because it wouldn't fit blowing to the back - the NB heatsink was in the way, and I didn't want to cut it.


----------



## treefrog07

Thought I'd upload my current config, added a window







, improved the cable mgmt, oh, and upgraded the video cards and cpu (see sig). Tried several fan arrangements







, have settled on 3 120mm yate-loons (2-front pulling, 1 rear pushing), and a little 80mm antec that just hangs around to blow on the NB







. Runs really well, with good temps and frame rates. Scored 20,493 in 3DMark06 (WinXPsp3)!









I have to say that reading over this thread is a lot of fun, I am amazed at what everyone has been doing with this case.


----------



## Guttboy

Nice TreeFrog! To be honest I have never seen anyone hang a fan by zip ties!!!! Do you think that the 80mm fan on the back of your MOBO helps much? Also, what is the size of it? I couldn't find one that fits mine.


----------



## treefrog07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Nice TreeFrog! To be honest I have never seen anyone hang a fan by zip ties!!!! Do you think that the 80mm fan on the back of your MOBO helps much? Also, what is the size of it? I couldn't find one that fits mine.

_Strong_ zip ties, and yellow like the board slots.







The 80mm on the side is a "Hiper" 80mm x 15mm, I think I got it at newegg or jab-tech. It doesn't do much as far as I can tell, but I'm too lazy to remove it. I took the sides off today to replace the BIOS EEPROM - had a bad flash the other day and had to replace it. Then I hot-flashed the old one, so now I have a backup!







So, anyway, I spent a little time re-arranging the cables after that. Then I thought what the heck, take some pics and post them.

Back to the fan that just hangs around: the memory heatsinks are a little high and block the air flow from the front fan over the NB + the case has all those little holes in the top that I didn't have to drill + I had a lot of nice, _strong_, yellow zip ties (from Home Depot). Yeah, the NB temp reached 44C once, but not any more.


----------



## JontyB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a.t.watson* 
yea i notice that you managed to get all the cables through , i will have a crack at it again soon . the window is really easy and really cheap about $18 all up (im in new zealand so not sure about prices else where) just be carfull when drilling perspex it can crack so dont rush it and feed it through gentley , also go for perpex about 6mm thick i got 10mm and ive had a couple of problems with it hitting the rear fan . seeing your cable management has given me some ideas i might get into it today . thanks for the advice

yay another kiwi with a cm690







welcome dude, where bouts ya from


----------



## a.t.watson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JontyB* 
yay another kiwi with a cm690







welcome dude, where bouts ya from

im from new plymouth / north island. where are you from ?


----------



## JontyB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a.t.watson* 
im from new plymouth / north island. where are you from ?

good ol timaru, in the south, studying in chch


----------



## Tsuna

Can i join? Pictures below.


----------



## Guttboy

Hi Folks....

I figured this would be the place to ask this question. I have the equipment located in my siggy. I have hooked up the audio lead from the top panel to the XFi Xtreme Gamer card. For some reason the mic will not work. Headphones work just fine.

I can get the microphone to work fine by plugging it to the back of the Xtreme Gamer and have tested it on my laptop.

Does anyone know what the problem might be? For folks that are using the same combo as myself have you experienced this problem?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jackbarrel

Hey guttboy, as i promised, here are my pics of cable management

im using that slim 70 mm fan to cool that stupid northbridge


----------



## a.t.watson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JontyB*


good ol timaru, in the south, studying in chch


i notice in your to do list you have sunbeam gear where do you get that down your way ? the reason i ask is that my mate steve is the importer for sunbeam and tunic he has a website and specializes in all sorts of modding nic naks http://www.modster-pc.co.nz/shop/ ..


----------



## Sonic

This is a great case, has served me well. Though with my Antec 1200 arriving Monday(ETA) I shall be switching to the dark side







.

Maybe my cm690 would go up in a freebie or spare build.


----------



## Andry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guamon* 
Add me to the "Non-modded CM690 Owners" Thanks!!!
Average Cable Management. (4-Pin CPU Cable 1CM too short







)










Switch upside-down the PSU, u will then have enaught length for the 4Pin CPU Cable to take it behind the mobotray


----------



## tonschk

I think the fan of the *PSU* must face downwards ,to suck fresh air direct from outside of the case and in this way you can easy hide all the cables of the PSU behind the mobo tray


----------



## miloshs

^Great job mate.... love how you did it. I did something similar







, only without a dremel and u-channels... looks like crap, damn it would be cool to have a dremel


----------



## scavenger

Just added 4 CM blue led fans and another 90CFM.


----------



## jimwest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
PICS

Your motherboard doesn't support/RAM isn't dual channel?


----------



## iandroo888

by the color of the slots, i think its right.


----------



## amantheboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Why run that card at PCIe x8? Why not go x16?


I am waiting for my second card, so I can use 4 monitors.

Lol. iandroo888, you put me as a NV690 owner, I am a Regular CM 690 Owner. Its all good though.


----------



## NakataOC

u guys got beautifull cases







i bought a cm690 1 month ago and i started making modding







i will put some pics laterrrrrrr.... (when i get back my board and graphic card... got some problems with them.. now at the shop.. garranty







)

here some pic before my board and graphic card gone to garranty





after my board and graphic got to garranty i make maked some mod.. like side panel.. etc.. when i got my pc back i will take some pics and i will post here
have a nice day and continue with those mod with cm690


----------



## wiidoggy49120

Add me to the modded nV 690 please


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Lol, can I ask why you did that?


----------



## fraudbrand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
Lol, can I ask why you did that?

I was thinking the same thing. More airflow I guess.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Haha, the holes on the mesh grill generally line up with the things he just ripped out.


----------



## scavenger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimwest*


Your motherboard doesn't support/RAM isn't dual channel?


That's how they designed it for dual channel. yellow-yellow, orange-orange.


----------



## wiidoggy49120

More air flow is right. The more things in front of the fan the harder the has to work. I'm seeing a 2 degree drop in cpu temp from removing the plastic things in the front and top.


----------



## larrytan

Update of my GAMING RIG

Any suggestion for my rig? Any room for improvement? I have no idea how to hide the blue sata cable to my dvd drive.


----------



## DAN-86

Wooo had to Dust PC out today as i haven't done it for ages!
Seen so many on here that are black on inside, so i decided to do mine like that.

Also a slack attempt at cable management lol.


----------



## mekon




----------



## Jay1ty0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Cool, just what i wanted to know... I reckon it will improve airflow in the upper part of the case (RAM, CPU areas), thats why im thinking of getting one. You think it will prove to be a good investment?

Think it will improve cooling capabilities over this:








Intake:Front Bottom
Exaust: 2xTop, 1xBack
Thats why i wanna add one more intake, since i decided with a bit of testing that having a fan at the bottom only disrupts the airflow...

Well Having a bottom Intake helped me alot, because it created a secondary airflow with the upper ones







.
The ones that I hated where the side fans, I dont use them there, because of the vibrations and it sucks a lot.


----------



## ltulod

I have the nvidia Edition Please add me


----------



## RussRahl

modified nv-690.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussRahl* 
modified nv-690.

HOLY HAND GRENADES BATMAN!!!!!

My god that has some cooling on it! Like the "Green" look!


----------



## treefrog07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DAN-86* 
Wooo had to Dust PC out today as i haven't done it for ages!
Seen so many on here that are black on inside, so i decided to do mine like that.

Also a slack attempt at cable management lol.










Really good component choices! Especially that board.








And nice paint work.







, well it looks kind of like a paint gun.......


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hi all,

I'm wondering why the flip-up card holder thing doesn't seem to work well for my single-slot card(s) - I used to have a 7600GT, and now an HD4850 - that I've put into the case. You may have noticed in my recent case pics that I use a screw to hold the video card in place.

When I try to push the tab down, it doesn't seem to lock the video card in place very well and I can wiggle it a bit. I don't like that, as it would seem to stress the PCI-E connections.

Can anyone offer some hints for better installation?


----------



## DAN-86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treefrog07* 
Really good component choices! Especially that board.







And nice paint work.







, well it looks kind of like a paint gun.......

Thanks mate. The DFI is Pure Awesome
















Oh and the paint is painted on with a Spray can. Just bought the most expensive one i could find, i took my time. turned Out Great!!


----------



## Glends

Her is my CM690









My 3x120 radiator mounted to the top, 1 single on the back and 2x120 on the bottom

Red eye on the dragon


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Hi all,

I'm wondering why the flip-up card holder thing doesn't seem to work well for my single-slot card(s) - I used to have a 7600GT, and now an HD4850 - that I've put into the case. You may have noticed in my recent case pics that I use a screw to hold the video card in place.

When I try to push the tab down, it doesn't seem to lock the video card in place very well and I can wiggle it a bit. I don't like that, as it would seem to stress the PCI-E connections.

Can anyone offer some hints for better installation?

Hmm Im gonna assume after you push the tab to the locked position you also lock it too. Ive didnt notice the 8600gts i had wiggle much but after i put in the 3870 I used a screw i just looked too drooopy for my taste without it. I think you figured out the only hint i had. Oh wait i remember now cutting 2 small peices of electrical tape and sticking them on the cards bracket where the plastic lock would meet the bracket. That made the 8600gts sit snugly and not droop.


----------



## Guttboy

Hi Folks,

I added a little guide on my PC build using the CM690 if anyone is interested....pretty much from cradle to grave!

Link Here

Hope it helps out some folks!


----------



## tonschk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


Hi Folks,

I added a little guide on my PC build using the CM690 if anyone is interested....pretty much from cradle to grave!

Link Here

Hope it helps out some folks!











Hello , great job , well done , I like that CORSAIR TX750 , I am thinking also about the new CORSAIR TX850 version , just a suggestion the Anti Static Wristband is helpful if the PSU is grounded ( even if switched off ) if the PSU is not grounded is useless to connect the Anti Static Wristband to the case


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


Hmm Im gonna assume after you push the tab to the locked position you also lock it too. Ive didnt notice the 8600gts i had wiggle much but after i put in the 3870 I used a screw i just looked too drooopy for my taste without it. I think you figured out the only hint i had. Oh wait i remember now cutting 2 small peices of electrical tape and sticking them on the cards bracket where the plastic lock would meet the bracket. That made the 8600gts sit snugly and not droop.


I had an 8600GTS in between the 7600GT and the HD4850 and that was a two-slot card. That seemed to lock in OK if I pushed the tabs down and locked them. It's just single-slots that seem to have this issie.


----------



## JontyB

i also had this issue with my 8500gt (dont laugh haha, its getting replaced), ended up doing something similar with tape


----------



## bobfig

Its all stock


----------



## Viper897

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


Its all stock











Nice, how do you like the fan controller that you put in it, im thinking about getting one of those when i graduate from school.


----------



## Viper897

Here are some pics of mine, put me in the stock category I at one point had an extra front intake fan but had to take it out due to some odd noises coming from the fan. I have also put in two yate loon medium speed fans in the top.


----------



## Guamon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andry*


Switch upside-down the PSU, u will then have enaught length for the 4Pin CPU Cable to take it behind the mobotray


















I was wondering why everyone has their PSU rightside-up and I have my PSU upside-down. Thanks!!! Also does that suck air up from the ground? I don't want it to suck up dust







. It's on the carpet right now.


----------



## soloz2

I have my PSU upside down as well. I figured that way it would get less dust and help pull warm air out of my case. It's efficient enough it shouldn't get too hot anyway.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guamon*









I was wondering why everyone has their PSU rightside-up and I have my PSU upside-down. Thanks!!! Also does that suck air up from the ground? I don't want it to suck up dust







. It's on the carpet right now.


Guamon...the ventilation holes on the bottom could pose a problem with a PSU fan that "sucks" in air if you have it on a carpet (dust, fibers, dog hair







. My Corsair 750TX sucks in air through the fan and exits through the rear of the unit. For my setup I actually want the air to come in from the bottom. With that being said, I have it on my desk and not on the floor (because of the carpeting). From what I can gather, the way you have it setup should pose no problems. Some one can correct me if I am wrong but I don't think the slightly warmer air coming from the inside of the case would present any problems at all.


----------



## Guamon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Guamon...the ventilation holes on the bottom could pose a problem with a PSU fan that "sucks" in air if you have it on a carpet (dust, fibers, dog hair







. My Corsair 750TX sucks in air through the fan and exits through the rear of the unit. For my setup I actually want the air to come in from the bottom. With that being said, I have it on my desk and not on the floor (because of the carpeting). From what I can gather, the way you have it setup should pose no problems. Some one can correct me if I am wrong but I don't think the slightly warmer air coming from the inside of the case would present any problems at all.

I don't have any pets so I don't have to worry about that but the dust might be an issue. I'm not worried about the warm air inside the case, I want to get that 4-Pin CPU power cable to go behind the motherboard plate. Thanks for the info


----------



## a.t.watson

so what have you got to do to get your name added ?


----------



## ltulod

Can I join the club?

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...my-set-up.html


----------



## trogalicious

I know you're busy, but I did add some clear pics, so I could at least be hooked up officially.

also, what size fans fit between the top of the aluminum case and the "top" of the case?

I wanted to think that it was a 120x120x18?


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Is it normal for me to have had a difficult time getting the back panel on. I did a great job with cable management but they always seemed to be in the way of getting it on. At one point, one of the pins on the back piece broke! I rebent everything and eventually got it in fine. Should I be ok with this?


----------



## .Style

Yeh same here, i get my bro to push down the side and i slide the panel...I've actually nearly bent the thumbscrews as the force coming back from the amount of wires back there lol...


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
Is it normal for me to have had a difficult time getting the back panel on. I did a great job with cable management but they always seemed to be in the way of getting it on. At one point, one of the pins on the back piece broke! I rebent everything and eventually got it in fine. Should I be ok with this?


Depending upon how many cables you have back there I would say "Yes".

I could get my back panel on fine, however, it required me laying the case on its side and pushing down while sliding the cover on. It was VERY tight for me and it would have been a lot easier if I had another person!


----------



## redalert

I bought this case today I really like even though my temps went up compared to my Antec 300. The problem is with this friggin psu to many wires and a little longer than most psu's. I wish I had a modular one


----------



## tonschk

May be this club must also include the CM590 because basically the CM590 have the same CM690 frame


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a.t.watson* 
so what have you got to do to get your name added ?

What fans are those?


----------



## tonschk

I am almost sure those fans are Coolermaster A12025-20RB-3BN-F1 , the same installed in the Coolermaster Hyper 212 CPU cooler


----------



## gashiz

my plain ol 690









this is it b4 its actually finished obviously cuz the ram isn't in. Cording was all eff'd up because my bro was too cheap to get us a better psu =/ OCZ FTL


----------



## a.t.watson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


What fans are those?


they are the cooler master rifle bearing fans"Cooler Master" 12cm BLUE LED FAN RIFLE BEARING

* 1. 90 CFM high airflow to enhance cooling performance
* 2. 19 dBA silent application for CPU cooling
* 3. Recommended for Hyper 212, Hyper Z600, Geminii S, COSMOS and COSMOS S
* 4. RoHS compliance for protecting the environment

Specifications:

*
o Available Color: Black
o Dimension (W / H / D): 120x120x25 mm
o Voltage: 12 V(DC)
o Current: (Ampere) 0.35 A
o Input (Watt): 4.2 W Â± 10%
o Speed (R.P.M.): 2,000 R.P.M
o Air Flow (CFM): 90 CFM
o Air pressure (mmH2O): 3.04 mm H2O
o Fan Noise Level (dB-A): 19 dBA
o Weight: 116 g
o Bearing Type: Long-life Sleeve
o Fan Life Expectancy: 50,000 hours
o Connector: 3 pin
o Screws: 4 pcs
o LED number: 4 Blue LED
o 3 to 4 pin Adapter: 1 pcs

i use two in the top for exhust one in the back for exhust two in the front for intake and one in the bottom for intake and im really happy with them they are heaps better than standard ones


----------



## wiidoggy49120

Latest pic of my rig.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a.t.watson* 
they are the cooler master rifle bearing fans"Cooler Master" 12cm BLUE LED FAN RIFLE BEARING

* 1. 90 CFM high airflow to enhance cooling performance
* 2. 19 dBA silent application for CPU cooling
* 3. Recommended for Hyper 212, Hyper Z600, Geminii S, COSMOS and COSMOS S
* 4. RoHS compliance for protecting the environment

Specifications:

*
o Available Color: Black
o Dimension (W / H / D): 120x120x25 mm
o Voltage: 12 V(DC)
o Current: (Ampere) 0.35 A
o Input (Watt): 4.2 W Â± 10%
o Speed (R.P.M.): 2,000 R.P.M
o Air Flow (CFM): 90 CFM
o Air pressure (mmH2O): 3.04 mm H2O
o Fan Noise Level (dB-A): 19 dBA
o Weight: 116 g
o Bearing Type: Long-life Sleeve
o Fan Life Expectancy: 50,000 hours
o Connector: 3 pin
o Screws: 4 pcs
o LED number: 4 Blue LED
o 3 to 4 pin Adapter: 1 pcs

i use two in the top for exhust one in the back for exhust two in the front for intake and one in the bottom for intake and im really happy with them they are heaps better than standard ones

can u post a link to were u got them?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


can u post a link to were u got them?


looks like the only place that sells them is in New Zealand


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gashiz*


my plain ol 690









this is it b4 its actually finished obviously cuz the ram isn't in. Cording was all eff'd up because my bro was too cheap to get us a better psu =/ OCZ FTL


flip your PSU around, and you can manage the cables a lot more easily. and your PSU won't over heat or anything. the CM690 was made for PUS's to be like that, that's why it's raised and there is a vent under the PSU.


----------



## a.t.watson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


can u post a link to were u got them?



"Rifle bearing similar to sleeve bearing however it has some special mechanism that will increase Life Expectance of the fan (still slightly less than ball bearing) and it is quieter than sleeve and ball bearing.

In the pic of "rifle_inside", you can see the rifling shaft on the left, and the rifling tube with some spiral pattern on the right. Oil is flowing inside and outside the rifling tube.

Imagine when the fan is placed vertically, the fan will weigh down a little bit, so friction is created between the top of fan and the axle, thus lowering the life expectance.

In case of rifle bearing, when the fan spins, due to the special design of rifle bearing, the oil pumps from the bottom to the top along the rifling shaft, and then flows back to the bottom along the side and recycles. the exit of oil at the top creates the force to encounter the friction, so protection is non-stop and hence, longer life expectance.
http://www.modster-pc.co.nz/shop/pro...oducts_id=2843
i know the guy who owns this shop he ships world wide and has them in stock


----------



## JontyB

awesome fans. i shop from them quite a bit.

how quiet are they compared to stock fans?

cheers from the SI


----------



## a.t.watson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JontyB*


awesome fans. i shop from them quite a bit.

how quiet are they compared to stock fans?

cheers from the SI










yea they are pretty quiet but more important they pump heaps of air


----------



## XenoMopH

Since the HD4870X2 gets quite hot, it sure raised my cpu temps....








So I came up with an idea to protect it a little form the heat and created a pci-triplex_slotcard. It's not inserted into a pci slot, but it works








It's not a real modification to the case, but it will only fit in this case due to the side-panel cooler....


----------



## wiidoggy49120

Man thats a sweet idea! Looks real nice let me know how it works.


----------



## trogalicious

okay, question here for you airflow guys...

I'm at the point of ordering a fan controller / fans to toss into my 690. I figure I'll run two up top, 1 in the front, 1 in the bottom, and 1 in the back. Front/bottom being intakes, top and back being exhaust.

I'm looking at going 120mm for all fans unless I can fit a 140 in there. I was thinking about running medium speed yate loons as my 3 exhausts and possibly 2 high speed as my intakes.

but for the exhaust, are there fans that will fit between the top of the aluminum case and under the plastic top cover (between the metal and the honeycomb/mesh) ?

Also, any fan controller recommendations? I'm looking at the rheobus pretty steadily...


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
flip your PSU around, and you can manage the cables a lot more easily. and your PSU won't over heat or anything. the CM690 was made for PUS's to be like that, that's why it's raised and there is a vent under the PSU.

check out how short his 24pin is. I doubt he could do much better.


----------



## l4n b0y

my modded CM690 just finished it last night.. BUILD LOG


----------



## JontyB

it was pay week this week. managed to buy some u channel and a sheet of acryllic, now i just need to track down a jigsaw and a dremel for my window


----------



## wiidoggy49120

Lookin good l4n b0y . Nice pics of the modding.


----------



## redalert

Does anyone have Scythe Kama bay in there case? I have one just wondering if it will fit without any problems.


----------



## Sonic

I had a Kama bay in my CM690, it worked fine.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
I had a Kama bay in my CM690, it worked fine.

Thanks for that info


----------



## FlashIV

Finished moving into my 690, here it is in it's final resting place:









And the guts:


----------



## FlashIV

And here's a separate post for my cable management if you want to add it to the front page iandroo. It's not spectacular but I think it turned out well. It'll probably get tweaked if/when I get around to painting this summer.

**I'm using a Veris multimedia station which switches some wire routes in my case. For instance the power switch wire first connects to the station in the 5.25" bay which then has it's own PWR SW wire that runs to the mobo. There's also an extra connection between the mobo and the 20+4-pin ATX power from the PSU. Enjoy




































Edit: Oops, I forgot to add the 1394 cable to the legend, it's the blue one connected at the bottom of the mobo next to the USB headers.


----------



## redalert

FlashIV that looks good. It makes me hate my power supply since the 24 pin connetor is too short if I run it from behind the motherboard. My PSU is a little longer than yours and blocks up the most of the hole to run the cables through I need a modular psu ASAP


----------



## xguntherc

Anyone with the CM 690 have some idea's for me. I'm going to be running Watercooling. but I'm only going to Cool my CPU with the loop for now, I'll do the GPU's later.

I want to know the best way to mount a 120.2, or a MCR220 in or on my CM 690 would be.

oh and I edited all my pics with new updates.


----------



## jimwest

I just ordered a new rig for a friend with this case. It came with my highest recommendation; after he saw how mine looked, he wanted one of his own. I'll get pictures up when all the parts come in and it's put together.


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiidoggy49120* 
Lookin good l4n b0y . Nice pics of the modding.

thanks man.


----------



## Guttboy

FlashIV,

Great job on the "legend" for your setup. Love the color coding and the explanation. +1 on the Reps for ya


----------



## bobfig

Hay guys i found those black fans and blue led's on cooler master store and there cheep. $4.99 a peace


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
Hay guys i found those black fans and blue led's on cooler master store and there cheep. $4.99 a peace



either there or here http://www.svc.com/200007680.html for 2.99 each.


----------



## trogalicious

I was able, over the past few days, to get everything sanded and primed for now. There were plans to wet sand today, but the temperatures haven't exactly been conducive for that exactly.

..and a few pics.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


either there or here http://www.svc.com/200007680.html for 2.99 each.


but that one has a clear fan not black


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


but that one has a clear fan not black


lol... my bad. Absolutely right.. but hey, we have two options for good cheap fans, right?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


lol... my bad. Absolutely right.. but hey, we have two options for good cheap fans, right?


lol shure but mine push almost twice as much air. but that one is the one on the front of the case


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viper897*


Nice, how do you like the fan controller that you put in it, im thinking about getting one of those when i graduate from school.


sorry didn't see it sooner. the fan controller is ok. its somewhat hard to read at large angels but it dose what it dose.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


sorry didn't see it sooner. the fan controller is ok. its somewhat hard to read at large angels but it *dose *what it *dose*.


My OCD must correct this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


sorry didn't see it sooner. the fan controller is ok. its somewhat hard to read at large angels but it *does* what it *does*.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


either there or here http://www.svc.com/200007680.html for 2.99 each.



I have 3 of those fans. I got them on sale for 1.50 each. They are AWESOME. Not top of the line, but certainly more than you can ask for for 1.50 a piece.


----------



## scavenger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


Hay guys i found those black fans and blue led's on cooler master store and there cheep. $4.99 a peace




This is great fan. Pushes a lot amount of air but the leds can easily be busted "All CM fans."


----------



## a.t.watson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


either there or here http://www.svc.com/200007680.html for 2.99 each.


 these are not the rifle bearing fans theyre just standard blue led cm fans . they dont even come close or look like them .

* 1. 90 CFM high airflow to enhance cooling performance
* 2. 19 dBA silent application for CPU cooling
* 3. Recommended for Hyper 212, Hyper Z600, Geminii S, COSMOS and COSMOS S
* 4. RoHS compliance for protecting the environment

Specifications:

*
o Available Color: Black
o Dimension (W / H / D): 120x120x25 mm
o Voltage: 12 V(DC)
o Current: (Ampere) 0.35 A
o Input (Watt): 4.2 W Â± 10%
o Speed (R.P.M.): 2,000 R.P.M
o Air Flow (CFM): 90 CFM
o Air pressure (mmH2O): 3.04 mm H2O
o Fan Noise Level (dB-A): 19 dBA
o Weight: 116 g
o Bearing Type: Long-life Sleeve
o Fan Life Expectancy: 50,000 hours
o Connector: 3 pin
o Screws: 4 pcs
o LED number: 4 Blue LED
o 3 to 4 pin Adapter: 1 pcs


----------



## smoke12291

May I join the Club?









just finished my CM 690 build about 30 minutes ago.

linky to build log

EDIT:
theCanadian, I beat you to 2500


----------



## theCanadian

2500th reply!!!!


----------



## BSBMX

I think you got beat to the punch.


----------



## xguntherc

I need some suggestions for Where to put a Dual 120mm RAD in my CM 690 Case,

I'm getting either a BIX II, or the MCR-220 RAD. and I'm not sure where I should put it. Can anyone give me some suggestions, will it fit inside the case somewhere?


----------



## Quizboy

Hi everyone, I have a question about the 690 case and a S-1283.

Is there any noticable difference between orientating the heatsink to have the fan blow through the rear or having it blow through the top? I recently bought some OCZ Freeze for reapplication and thought that since hot air rises, and there are 2 fans on the top rather than 1 on the rear, that the pc would be cooler if the fan blew through the top.

Since I am going to remove the heatsink, I might as well use the chance to do this now rather than taking it off later.

My case is very messy and unorganized right now, so I'm gonna hold back on the pics for now, but once I organize everything I would be glad to post pics.


----------



## xguntherc

Quiz, all cases are different, even when we all have the CM 690.. You might have different fans than me on the front, or rear. I changed out both my front fans, and added some pretty high powered fans on the top. if they aren't as strong as the rear fan, then they wont suck the air out as well.

basically.. if this makes sense try this. Don't look at all the metal on the heatsink. but rather look at the heat pipes.. You want the actual pipes to be going left to right.. instead up and down.

like this
http://www.davidcappello.com/img/S1283.jpg

see how they go down the heatsink, and back up.. going north and south. you want to turn it sideways so the pipes are going left to right.. I've been told this helps with the heat in the pipes. Not sure if it works. I used to have the Tuniq Tower. and I mounted it so it faced up to the top 120mm fans. and my temps were no better, if not worse. I could have also maybe had a bad mount. So you might want to just try both ways, more than once. and see how it goes. Make sure your using AS5, or OCZ Freeze for the TIM.

Another suggestion is leave it blowing towards the rear of the case. and put the closest to the front mounted Top fan as a intake fan.. so it blows fresh air in the case.. right in front of the CPU cooler. then the cooler will suck that fresh air right in. Does that make sense?

good luck! I removed my side panel fan and my temps dropped about 2-3c


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Can I join the club? This thread was the deciding factor in my first case purchase.







I was looking at the antec 900 and the sonata III but after seeing them in person and feeling how cheap and flimsy they were there was no doubt this was the case for me. Plus the price was a freaking steal! 
Mods to date... 
sleeved all the wires that weren't already done (fans and fan controller).
cut out the honeycomb grill on the front and top of the case. 
added 2 120mm yate loon low speed fans butted up together in a ghetto test shroud in the 5.25 bays for intake. it seems to be doing the job... 
covered up the top opening on the side panel to see if it helps with temps and airflow.
cut the back of mobo tray lip so I could pass the 24 pin cable around and behind. it did weaken the structure but nothing a strategically placed Q-tip can't fix, lol 
Still to come...
paint inside and out.
side window. I was thinking bout filling in the holes and cutting a tattoo style spiderweb into it. maybe put some lexan or mesh behind that
make a cover extending from the psu to the hdd rack to hide all my unused wires. 
Here's a couple pix and thanx for starting this thread








Attachment 95411

Attachment 95409

Attachment 95410


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a.t.watson*


* 1. 90 CFM high airflow to enhance cooling performance
* 2. 19 dBA silent application for CPU cooling


19dB and 90CFM only in dreams


----------



## tweek43110

Just got mine. Question, what type of fans fit in the side behind the CPU? I tried my 80mm but it was to thick. and my god was reaching that 4 pin cord a b****. Barely made it.

Pics are just before and after cable management


----------



## ltulod

80x80x15mm.


----------



## a.t.watson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


19dB and 90CFM only in dreams










i run 6 of them and the loudest thing on my system is probably the zalman cpu cooler and maybe the hard drive when its busy .


----------



## xguntherc

Can you link me to these 90CFM, 19dBA fans please?


----------



## Chaoangel

Add me in.
Any tips for watercooling in this case?


----------



## xguntherc

I'm trying to get some tips on H2O myself.. I'm ready to get my stuff *WET*


----------



## bobfig

For those fans the link where to get them is on post #2469 and #2489. The 2489 is streat from cooler master for $4.99 a peace. I just bought 5 and should be here in a few days.


----------



## xguntherc

oh ok, they are 70CFM at 19dBA.. not 90.. but 70 at 19dBa is still pretty darn decent.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a.t.watson*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


19dB and 90CFM only in dreams










i run 6 of them and the loudest thing on my system is probably the zalman cpu cooler and maybe the hard drive when its busy .










They aren't 19dba at 90CFM. Using another CM fan as an example, they can have the RPM lowered with the included fan controller, thus CM lists the quietest they are. Then, CM includes the max CFM. Are they lying, not really but they are tricking people like you.

Example: http://www.svc.com/y720ccd-25k1-gp.html

Quote:



COOLER MASTER Y720CCD-25K1-GP 120MM SILENT CASE FAN 110CFM 16DBA



Quote:



. Allows up to 110CFM in high performance mode and a very low 16.5dBA in silent mode.


But then looking at the specs.

Quote:



Noise
16.5~38 dBA


----------



## Sonic

I was going to say no way I believe they push 90cfm @ 19da nor 70.

My S-Flex's run at 63.7cfm @ 28dba, heck my San Ace pushes just over 102cfm @ 39dba.


----------



## a.t.watson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


They aren't 19dba at 90CFM. Using another CM fan as an example, they can have the RPM lowered with the included fan controller, thus CM lists the quietest they are. Then, CM includes the max CFM. Are they lying, not really but they are tricking people like you.

Example: http://www.svc.com/y720ccd-25k1-gp.html

But then looking at the specs.


these are different to my ones i have no controller etc . heres the only link i have to where i got them from

http://www.modster-pc.co.nz/shop/pro...oducts_id=2843


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


They aren't 19dba at 90CFM. Using another CM fan as an example, they can have the RPM lowered with the included fan controller, thus CM lists the quietest they are. Then, CM includes the max CFM. Are they lying, not really but they are tricking people like you.

Example: http://www.svc.com/y720ccd-25k1-gp.html

But then looking at the specs.


I have two of those fans but the clear versions, they are pretty nice fans but very loud when at max RPM, definitely at least 40dBA.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a.t.watson*


these are different to my ones i have no controller etc . heres the only link i have to where i got them from

http://www.modster-pc.co.nz/shop/pro...oducts_id=2843


 90CFM @ only 19dBA just doesnt happen, sorry but NO. if it was legit other stores would be selling them and when i mean selling them i mean selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Viper897

Anyone with the Corsair TX750 PSU have to widen the bottom wire management hole to fit all the cables in, i just dont want to force it in. I realize it will take some wiggling to fit but should it just drop into place?


----------



## TonyLee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper897* 
Anyone with the Corsair TX750 PSU have to widen the bottom wire management hole to fit all the cables in, i just dont want to force it in. I realize it will take some wiggling to fit but should it just drop into place?

I have this case with a Corsair 650TX and managed to get all the wires into the case hole, but it was a tight fit and took some time to make them all fit. It would be much easier with a larger space.


----------



## FloppyNL

Hello guys! This is my first post on OCN. Yesterday I finished my first selfbuilt rig! With ofcourse the lovely CM 690!!

Ill request membership of this club at saturday (divorced parents, meh) and I'll post photos with it! (No Cable Management atm, it's pretty difficult without experience







.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FloppyNL* 
Hello guys! This is my first post on OCN. Yesterday I finished my first selfbuilt rig! With ofcourse the lovely CM 690!!

Ill request membership of this club at saturday (divorced parents, meh) and I'll post photos with it! (No Cable Management atm, it's pretty difficult without experience







.


Welcome. As for the cable management, look back over the thread.. or even search back through. There are a lot of GREAT examples... and the only way to do it yourself is to try. That's the only way you'll gain experience, right?

I'm still in the middle of my mod.. haven't even started putting anything into the case yet, but the management is gonna be loads of fun.


----------



## Viper897

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TonyLee* 
I have this case with a Corsair 650TX and managed to get all the wires into the case hole, but it was a tight fit and took some time to make them all fit. It would be much easier with a larger space.

Thanks for the info. I was going to try and stuff them all in that hole to begin with but like i said i didn't want to force something in there.


----------



## FloppyNL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
Welcome. As for the cable management, look back over the thread.. or even search back through. There are a lot of GREAT examples... and the only way to do it yourself is to try. That's the only way you'll gain experience, right?

I'm still in the middle of my mod.. haven't even started putting anything into the case yet, but the management is gonna be loads of fun.









I know I know, I've indeed seen some GREAT examples. But I don't think I can hide the 8pin mobo Power thing, because I don't have space (2 120mmcasefans on top + Scythe Mugen. So no space ^^. But I'll see, I'm just glad the system works, and it's fast


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FloppyNL* 
I know I know, I've indeed seen some GREAT examples. But I don't think I can hide the 8pin mobo Power thing, because I don't have space (2 120mmcasefans on top + Scythe Mugen. So no space ^^. But I'll see, I'm just glad the system works, and it's fast









nothing a hole saw can't fix. If need be, bore a small hole on the upper left of the mobo tray, just big enough to pass the connection though.


----------



## flowtek

7x 120mm 2000RPM CoolerMaster 90CFM 19dB, lowered my temps 10c compared to stock CM case fan



















flo


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
7x 120mm 2000RPM CoolerMaster 90CFM 19dB, lowered my temps 10c compared to stock CM case fan



















flo

Nice work on the paint... great looking system too.


----------



## Viper897

where can you buy these cm fans that are 90cfm and 19dba


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper897* 
where can you buy these cm fans that are 90cfm and 19dba

go here

BTW those stats are false


----------



## Marin

It's impossible for a fan to be 90CFM and 19 dba. These brands list the lowest dba thats possible when undervolting the fan and the CFM that comes from the fans at max speed.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
It's impossible for a fan to be 90CFM and 19 dba. These brands list the lowest dba thats possible when undervolting the fan and the CFM that comes from the fans at max speed.

Exactly.

There are going to be fans that will push 90CFM, but they aren't going to do it at 19dba. You'll find fans that run at 19dba, but I guarantee they won't be pushing 90CFM. Realistically, I wish that the companies would list the dba of the fan at max rpm... etc.


----------



## Viper897

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
go here

BTW those stats are false

Yeah i went back a few posts after i posted wheres a link and found it. Kind of depressing that it doesnt push 90 cfm.


----------



## spazbob

Hi, got the CM690 (unmodded for now...hmmm) will put a picture up when I put my GTX260 in on saturday


----------



## .Style

Flowtek that is one gorgeous case...


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Flowtek that is one gorgeous case...


You think so?,.. Naaaah, c'mon







.. You make me... Oh well, meet my little yellow sunshine































































flo


----------



## Parental Fornicator

has anyone figured out how to keep the side panel from scratching the case when you put it on/take it off? I don't want to keep on touching up the paint if I can avoid it.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


You think so?,.. Naaaah, c'mon







.. You make me... Oh well, meet my little yellow sunshine


















flo


thats a great pic! looks like you have a very nice house as well


----------



## jamesman32

Here's my setup. Hope I can join the group.

So far, I've just taken out the honeycomb plastic behind the mesh, but this weekend I will be painting the inside of the case matte black, and the outside mesh will be painted red to match my crossfire setup


----------



## Gr3m1in

i only just realised even tghough ive posted in this thread god knows how many pages back now including mod pics i was never added to the club list


----------



## gian84

PLs add me! these cases are awesome. here's my cm690:










The tiny beasts within






















































PLs don't forget to add me!


----------



## jimwest

My friend had me build him a new comp under 600. I loved my CM690 so much I ordered one for him too! I didn't do a great job on wire management because I just wanted him out of my house so I can sleep. (Pic before the RAM was installed).

















Phenom 9600
Biostar 790GX
4GB GSkill PC6400
MSI 4850
WD Caviar 16MB 320GB


----------



## illidan

flowtek very nice, why u didn't also painted in yellow (or black) those nickel-like plastic


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
flowtek very nice, why u didn't also painted in yellow (or black) those nickel-like plastic

i was thinking, but decided not to ruin the bling


----------



## FloppyNL

Hey guys, question: I got two extra 120mm blue LED fans from cooler master. They're now mounted on top. Should I leave them there or like 1 on top and 1 in front? I think the last would be better, but I'm not sure









(It'd sure give me better chance for cable management, cause then my 8 pin connector would be able to be run through the back







)


----------



## jamesman32

Check your hard drive temps. If they run hot, install a front fan. If not, do what you please. Personally, I'd have the first top fan (the right one) pushing air in, so it brings cool air to the processor, and have the second top fan (the left one) pulling the hot air from the CPU out. So the air just comes down, through the processor, and then up and out again.


----------



## FloppyNL

Well you always have a front bottom fan cooling the HDDs and the GPU a bit, but the CPU might be cooler when I have a front-top intake fan, wouldn't hurt the airflow I guess.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamesman32* 
Check your hard drive temps. If they run hot, install a front fan. If not, do what you please. Personally, I'd have the first top fan (the right one) pushing air in, so it brings cool air to the processor, and have the second top fan (the left one) pulling the hot air from the CPU out. So the air just comes down, through the processor, and then up and out again.

wouldn't that create turbulence inside the case? having an intake/exhaust right next to each other would create a pocket of lukewarm stale air. From all of the diagrams that I've seen, it's better to have the top two fans and the back fan as an exhaust... and use the front/bottom fans for intake.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
Exactly.

There are going to be fans that will push 90CFM, but they aren't going to do it at 19dba. You'll find fans that run at 19dba, but I guarantee they won't be pushing 90CFM. Realistically, I wish that the companies would list the dba of the fan at max rpm... etc.

I have a different model of the same fan.... the packaging says 19dba at 45 CFM, and (i think) 35 dba at 90 CFM..... the company isnt misleading you, its the website. Even if that fan did 90CFM at 45 dba, it still wouldnt be a horrible fan.

Edit: Yea, the packaging says 35 dba.


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
wouldn't that create turbulence inside the case? having an intake/exhaust right next to each other would create a pocket of lukewarm stale air. From all of the diagrams that I've seen, it's better to have the top two fans and the back fan as an exhaust... and use the front/bottom fans for intake.

Nope, because the air being pulled in is then pulled by the CPU fan, and then expelled to where the next fan pulls that air out. So far, it's brought my temps down quite a bit.


----------



## iandroo888

Updated Roster!!!

Modded = 98
Unmodded = 85
NVidia Edition = 14
Undetermined = 25
Nostalgic = 1 >_>

Grand total of 223 members! XD

if u have a crossfire or sli rig. and u dont have an icon next to ur name, please tell me! or if i missed u when updating... (sorry in advance if i did)


----------



## scottath

iandroo888: in the cable management section on the OP - you spelt my name wrong...scottath not scottah

Thanks


----------



## jamesman32

Looks like I'm only 1 of 3 with Crossfire in the 690. I feel special









Tomorrow I'll be painting mine red, with a matte black interior. Pics to follow


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamesman32* 
Looks like I'm only 1 of 3 with Crossfire in the 690. I feel special









Tomorrow I'll be painting mine red, with a matte black interior. Pics to follow

Make that 1 of 4. I've had 2600XT's in mine forever. But I just enabled crossfire for the first time! I still keep it mainly on non-CF to fold though.
*
Iandrooooooooooooo!!!! Add me to the CF list!!! w00t!*


----------



## jaclipse

Update me for crossfire please


----------



## iandroo888

updated and edited! thx guys!

oh thecanadian. i noticed there wasnt a link on ur name. can u repost pix plz. thx


----------



## scottath

*Had* Crossfired HD3870's....(was the first in the CM690 club to







) but sold them in favour of a HD4870....soon to be 2 i think


----------



## gian84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
updated and edited! thx guys!

pls add me i already posted my pics:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-255.html

thanks


----------



## bobfig

you put me in the nvidia addition







...... im just a regular cm690


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gian84* 
PLs add me! these cases are awesome. here's my cm690:


















is the addition of more led 120mm fans considered a case mod? i mean the cooling and lighting isn't "stock" anymore right?


























a peek at the tiny beasts within







hehe still need to tidy my cable up









PLs don't forget to add me!









hmmm what is that youve set it on?


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper897* 
Anyone with the Corsair TX750 PSU have to widen the bottom wire management hole to fit all the cables in, i just dont want to force it in. I realize it will take some wiggling to fit but should it just drop into place?

Viper897,

Sorry for the late post but work has been a PITA! If you look in my signature block for the First Build Log/FAQ you can see some pictures of how I put in my Corsair 750TX. It is a tight fit but definitely "do-able".


----------



## gian84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
hmmm what is that youve set it on?

you mean my case? it's just piece of plywood i scavenged from my old PC table.lol i put it on there so i can just slide the case around the floor when i'm cleaning the place/gonna tinker with my PC.


----------



## scavenger

Stock CM690


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Stock CM690

pure beauty


----------



## iandroo888

updated - added and edited. thx guys









225 members


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Stock CM690


































Are you sure you're running dual channel?


----------



## iandroo888

usually its by color coded. if it follows that, its in dual.


----------



## Guamon

I also posted sum pictures of my unmodded CM690 too on page 240. Can I be add to the list also? Thanks!!!


----------



## iandroo888

i have my pages extended... i only go up to page 65 lol. what post is it? @[email protected]


----------



## trogalicious

So I'm still in the process of finishing the paint job on the case, but here are some of pics of the front/top covers and interior... interior only lacks a clearcoat and the panels are going to be a faux-carbon-fiber finish when I'm done. Side panels are a flat black with clearcoat as well. Anywho, here we go:


----------



## richardshewfelt

aha count me IN i got a stock one, im planing on modding as soon as i can get up the nerve to cut into it, im worried it will turn out bad aha, so its stock right now but i intend on modding, id like to take out the honey comb, cut our the fan grills, make some stealth drive covers, maybe relocate the power switch, etc..

ill post some pics in a few when i find my camara.


----------



## scavenger

trogalicious said:


> So I'm still in the process of finishing the paint job on the case, but here are some of pics of the front/top covers and interior... interior only lacks a clearcoat and the panels are going to be a faux-carbon-fiber finish when I'm done. Side panels are a flat black with clearcoat as well. Anywho, here we go:
> 
> Metallic? Nice paint job man!


----------



## scavenger

Yes! Running 128 from the Bios and all other hardware monitor such as Lavalys Everest.


----------



## scottath

NICE paint job....can you redo mine please


----------



## theCanadian

IANDROOOOOOOOOO!

My Mod: http://www.overclock.net/4849894-post1930.html

My CM690:


----------



## iandroo888

thats not a mod! update roster later. sleep now xD


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
NICE paint job....can you redo mine please









heh, thanks.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Metallic? Nice paint job man!

Metallic it is.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


thats not a mod! update roster later. sleep now xD


... I had to drill the panel out...


----------



## iandroo888

drill what panel out? (sorry need a picture that shows the mod in progress or something) those pictures dont show what the mod was. (@[email protected])


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


drill what panel out? (sorry need a picture that shows the mod in progress or something) those pictures dont show what the mod was. (@[email protected])


So you see the grommets? In order for them to go in and still be able to have the same size hole for the screws, you need to use a grommet with a larger outer diameter than the original hole. You need to drill the panel to make the grommet fit.

The whole point of this mod is to reduce vibration of the fan and thus noise. I was putting a high RPM fan in there.... something like 3700RPM.... so I really needed this damper in there.


----------



## Guamon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


i have my pages extended... i only go up to page 65 lol. what post is it? @[email protected]


hahah sry







, it's post #2400


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


So I'm still in the process of finishing the paint job on the case, but here are some of pics of the front/top covers and interior... interior only lacks a clearcoat and the panels are going to be a faux-carbon-fiber finish when I'm done. Side panels are a flat black with clearcoat as well. Anywho, here we


That's gonna look pretty sweet! Were you gonna do the carbon film or paint? I was thinking bout doing the same thing... (flat black, carbon fiber and a web imc)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator*


has anyone figured out how to keep the side panel from scratching the case when you put it on/take it off? I don't want to keep on touching up the paint if I can avoid it.


Anyone?







deburring? maybe a layer of something on the panel where they touch? 
While I'm askin... I was thinking about filling all the holes on the side panel so that i could cut a nice big tattoo style spiderweb starting at the top left corner and putting the lexan behind it. Other than cutting and welding a new piece into it what are you thoughts? Fiberglass bondo? JB Weld? idk


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


So you see the grommets? In order for them to go in and still be able to have the same size hole for the screws, you need to use a grommet with a larger outer diameter than the original hole. You need to drill the panel to make the grommet fit.

The whole point of this mod is to reduce vibration of the fan and thus noise. I was putting a high RPM fan in there.... something like 3700RPM.... so I really needed this damper in there.











Why not just use something like these? I use em and they seem to TCB. Plus they keep the fans from making direct contact with the case and side panel http://www.jab-tech.com/4-Pack-Anti-...s-pr-3269.html


----------



## iandroo888

ah i c i c. each mod has their own reason of being done. i just wanted to know what he did. i have no problem of what he did. will update later


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator*


That's gonna look pretty sweet! Were you gonna do the carbon film or paint? I was thinking bout doing the same thing... (flat black, carbon fiber and a web imc)


Let's see here...

I sanded, then primed, 3 bast coats of metallic silver, apply the mat and spray flat black through the mat and then mist the charcoal metallic (same color as the interior) over it.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
Let's see here...

I sanded, then primed, 3 bast coats of metallic silver, apply the mat and spray flat black through the mat and then mist the charcoal metallic (same color as the interior) over it.

nice


----------



## imson_jay

Hello to everyone!.....here's my cm690 nvidia edition,can i join to your club...?


----------



## Viper897

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


Viper897,

Sorry for the late post but work has been a PITA! If you look in my signature block for the First Build Log/FAQ you can see some pictures of how I put in my Corsair 750TX. It is a tight fit but definitely "do-able".












Thanks for the info. And mo problems on the late post. Im in college and i understand how much of a PITA things can be. But thanks again and +rep for you too.


----------



## squall325

if i use a gigabyte superb 550w PSU... should the fan face downward or upward? coz im not sure if its an intake or an exhaust fan (for the PSU and not the case)... i think its an intake...


----------



## theCanadian

fan faces down.


----------



## Blue83

Anyone know if the honeycomb mesh has been cut out above the 2 (120mm) fans in the top of the CM 690 case if 2 (*120mm x 20mm*) fans http://www.frozencpu.com/products/75...?tl=g36c15s771 would fit in between the top of the metal, and the top plastic panel? In between where you cut out the honeycomb. To clear up more space inside the case.

2 (120mm x 25mm) fans almost works, but doesnt quite let the top plastic panel snap shut all the way. But not sure if 2 (*120mm x 20mm*) fans would give me enough clearance to shut all the way? Anyone here tried or done this mod yet? I seem to remember someone else on the forums here try it also, but not sure if he or anyone ever suggested a 120mm x 20mm fan, and if it worked?


----------



## theCanadian

I *KNOW *a 15mm fan will work, and I *THINK *20 mm works...


----------



## trogalicious

So I put a LOT of stuff into the 690 today.. more pics will follow tomorrow, but here's the progress so far.

Enjoy:


----------



## scavenger

Monster Rig! Yeahhhhh!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

nice work.

one mod i did was put the power switch up to were the connectors are. this dont have to reach down for power

you could put the fan controller there as well


----------



## scottath

Nice work....i still want you to do the paint job for mine.....

Nice system also - good component choices


----------



## a.t.watson

nice set up . nice goodys too


----------



## Blue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I *KNOW *a 15mm fan will work, and I *THINK *20 mm works...


I am able to find 120mm x 120m x 20mm fans, but not able to fine any 120mm x 120mm x 15mm fans? Does anyone know where and or if they make* 120mm x **120mm x 15mm* fans?


----------



## Viper897

Nice rig there. I really need to manage my cables at some point in mine.


----------



## ltulod

30 inch monitor would complete the power of your rig .


----------



## trogalicious

I'm looking to upgrade my monitor next.. I've been eyeing the 24" acer/samsungs.


----------



## Shooter116

Alot of pages in this thread! I am also looking to buy one of these cases but need to verify something first. I am not sure if it has been posted, but I see that most of you use power supplys that come with the fan facing down. I would prefer to keep my PC on the floor... but the floor is carpet. Would it be safe to use a PSU that has the fan on the top, exposed to the insides of the case?


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Alot of pages in this thread! I am also looking to buy one of these cases but need to verify something first. I am not sure if it has been posted, but I see that most of you use power supplys that come with the fan facing down. I would prefer to keep my PC on the floor... but the floor is carpet. Would it be safe to use a PSU that has the fan on the top, exposed to the insides of the case?


You shouldn't have any problems


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


So I put a LOT of stuff into the 690 today.. more pics will follow tomorrow, but here's the progress so far.


holy hell that's clean









edit: didn't mean to double post, sorry bout that


----------



## iandroo888

whichever direction you put your psu, it should work.

Fan facing up, help remove any air between psu and cards (may experience slightly higher temps)

Fan facing down, fresh cooler air from outside thru psu and out without having to deal with heat inside case..

it should hurt too much. airflow inside the case is really good either way so i dont think temps would differ too much


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator*


holy hell that's clean









edit: didn't mean to double post, sorry bout that


it wasn't at 100% hooked up.. I still have to get the fans wired into the controller... but I've been working on it for the better part of the day. More pics coming soon. Check the build log, or keep an eye out here.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


it wasn't at 100% hooked up.. I still have to get the fans wired into the controller... but I've been working on it for the better part of the day. More pics coming soon. Check the build log, or keep an eye out here.


I know but even at this stage in the build I can already tell where it's going.


----------



## jamesman32

Got a new window for my 690, and painted the inside Gunmetal, so here's some pics for your enjoyment.


----------



## trogalicious

and here we go.


























I still don't have the fans on the controller, but everything is up and running... except for the side panels. That's for tomorrow.


----------



## MetsSFTF

Picked up a CM 690 Nvidia edition yesterday

















I was able to do a decent job with the cables, some were a bit short so had to run them direct

















Does anyone know where i can order the cooler master green led 120mm fans?


----------



## jamesman32

Try running your CPU wires under the motherboard, that's what I had to do, and it looks a whole lot neater.


----------



## iandroo888

from the cable tension it is at currently, doesnt look like he has enuf wire to run it behind mobo. he needs to get an extension


----------



## scottath

trogalicious: - so nice.....i still have the offer of do it for me....lol

Once again...nice system


----------



## *_*

cable management is such a pain in this case


----------



## InTeL

put me in the mix i have unmodded cm 690 regular edition


----------



## MetsSFTF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamesman32* 
Try running your CPU wires under the motherboard, that's what I had to do, and it looks a whole lot neater.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
from the cable tension it is at currently, doesnt look like he has enuf wire to run it behind mobo. he needs to get an extension

As iandroo said, the cable is as streched as it can be, and the 24 pin cable doesnt have much extra room
Once i get some time this weekend to crack it open again, i'll try to measure how much extra lenght i need to go aorund the back


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys I'm thinking of getting this case but dunno if I should get the version with a small case window and 1 side fan or the one with no case window and 2 side fans.

Opinions?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey guys I'm thinking of getting this case but dunno if I should get the version with a small case window and 1 side fan or the one with no case window and 2 side fans.

Opinions?

just get the cheaper. most don't use the top fan in the side only the bottom. I'm not a fan of the green Nvidia addition. you could just get the reguler and them buy the side for ~$30.


----------



## Shooter116

Is the Nvidia edition of this case the only one that comes pre-built with a window?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
just get the cheaper. most don't use the top fan in the side only the bottom. I'm not a fan of the green Nvidia addition. you could just get the reguler and them buy the side for ~$30.

cheaper? both are same price...

theres a version that has side panel that isnt the nvidia version

its like it but without all the green


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetsSFTF* 
As iandroo said, the cable is as streched as it can be, and the 24 pin cable doesnt have much extra room
Once i get some time this weekend to crack it open again, i'll try to measure how much extra lenght i need to go aorund the back

I think you guys are misinterpreting what I was saying. I don't mean route it behind the tray, I mean like actually taking out the motherboard, and routing it underneath. I had to do that, as mine wasn't long enough to go behind the tray.


----------



## Bartmasta

how does everyone here have their fans installed

Heard some people have intake on side but that blows directly into the exhaust


----------



## xguntherc

I took the side intake fan off.. and then modded case and put a 12x12 window on the side panel. Click my name on the list for pictures.

This is a great case, and next week I'll either be selling my PERFECT condition CM 690, thats painted black inside, and modded with a Side Window, or I'll be giving it as a freebie. So either for sale, or a freebie. As I'm getting the Coolermaster HAF Friday..

get the CM 690. you'll love it, It's served me very well.


----------



## MetsSFTF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesman32*


I think you guys are misinterpreting what I was saying. I don't mean route it behind the tray, I mean like actually taking out the motherboard, and routing it underneath. I had to do that, as mine wasn't long enough to go behind the tray.


o ok, i see what you are saying, i will give it a shot
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## xguntherc

yes, you can mount the 24, and 8 pin cables, or any cables for that matter under the Motherboard, saves the 2-3 inches you loose going behind the mobo tray. but almost all the new PSU's or good brands are usually long enough to fit.


----------



## Shooter116

So is it not a big deal to run a PSU with a bottom mounted fan, when the PC will be on the carpet? I see a few users have done so, and I haven't decided whether I should buy a top fan or bottom fan PSU.


----------



## Bartmasta

Ok thanks but which version should I get?

The one with 2 side fans or the one with 1 side fan and side window? Will having 2 side fans give me cooler temps (more than 1'C)?

They cost the same where I love.

Thanks. Reply quick please I wanna get it today.


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
So is it not a big deal to run a PSU with a bottom mounted fan, when the PC will be on the carpet? I see a few users have done so, and I haven't decided whether I should buy a top fan or bottom fan PSU.

PSU's are all the same. The fans aren't mounted on bottom or top. It's how you choose to mount the PSU itself in the case. Usually, it's fine to have the fan pulling in air from outside the case, that way its cold air, and goes straight through and out the back of the case. If you're on a carpet, you could still do it like that, but it's really a personal preference.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


So is it not a big deal to run a PSU with a bottom mounted fan, when the PC will be on the carpet? I see a few users have done so, and I haven't decided whether I should buy a top fan or bottom fan PSU.


If there's a bit of concern about your machine being on carpet, could you not pick up a small metal rack or something like this (http://www.lakewoodconferences.com/d..._Wire_Rack.jpg) for your case to call home? I have my 690 on the top rack and a cable modem/external hard drive/router/etc... stored underneath. Saves space and is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Ok thanks but which version should I get?

The one with 2 side fans or the one with 1 side fan and side window? Will having 2 side fans give me cooler temps (more than 1'C)?

They cost the same where I love.

Thanks. Reply quick please I wanna get it today.










Get the window... it doesn't really matter for temps and the one with the panel-window looks better.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamesman32* 
PSU's are all the same. The fans aren't mounted on bottom or top. It's how you choose to mount the PSU itself in the case. Usually, it's fine to have the fan pulling in air from outside the case, that way its cold air, and goes straight through and out the back of the case. If you're on a carpet, you could still do it like that, but it's really a personal preference.

So you are saying that any PSU can be flipped to work either way? If this is the case then i'll have much less of a headache


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
So you are saying that any PSU can be flipped to work either way? If this is the case then i'll have much less of a headache









Yeah, the 690 has holes for mounting it right side up or updside down.


----------



## Shooter116

sweet, now i'm sold


----------



## alanismajere

I just bought a 690, and running a gigabyte 750-sli ds4 and a hyper 212. I also have a 2ndary 120mm fan for the processor, and 120mm fans all throughout the case. Which direction is it best to mount the cooler master 212? facing the rear of the case or the top?

Thanks


----------



## alanismajere

oh also i'm looking into droping my 9800gtx+ in 3 weeks and buying a gtx285, will this card fit in the case?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alanismajere*


oh also i'm looking into droping my 9800gtx+ in 3 weeks and buying a gtx285, will this card fit in the case?


it fits with a bit a room (maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch) between the back of the card and the cage for the optical disks.

If I were you, I'd set the airflow on the processor to blow back as the rear case fan will adequately exhaust everything.

If you wanna see pics of a 285 in a CM690, check my build log.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


So you are saying that any PSU can be flipped to work either way? If this is the case then i'll have much less of a headache










it also depends on psu.

All my psu's were fine either way, but the new rosewill psu i bought only had 1 set of holes to allow it mounted fan down and air out back, rather than upside down.

silverstone, coolermaster psu's were fine


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey mates,

I am ordering the 690 tomorrow and I wanna know some stuff

1. Do I need to screw in the HDD's, Optical drives into the bays? 
2. I heard that Installing an optical drive is hard. By that I mean removing the mesh part from the outside so I can insert a disc. How would I install one?

3. Is there anything else I need to look out for.

If there is a video covering this stuff please link.

Thanks.


----------



## MetsSFTF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey mates,

I am ordering the 690 tomorrow and I wanna know some stuff

1. Do I need to screw in the HDD's, Optical drives into the bays?
2. I heard that Installing an optical drive is hard. By that I mean removing the mesh part from the outside so I can insert a disc. How would I install one?

3. Is there anything else I need to look out for.

If there is a video covering this stuff please link.

Thanks.

the HDDs dont need screws, just pop them into the trays and slide the trays into the rack
the optical drives dont need screws, but the tool less lock for them only holds one side, you can put screws into the other side

the hardest part of installing the optical drives is removing the whole front part
i would put everything on with out bolting it down first to figure out how you want to run your wires


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey mates,

I am ordering the 690 tomorrow and I wanna know some stuff

1. Do I need to screw in the HDD's, Optical drives into the bays?
2. I heard that Installing an optical drive is hard. By that I mean removing the mesh part from the outside so I can insert a disc. How would I install one?

3. Is there anything else I need to look out for.

If there is a video covering this stuff please link.

Thanks.

Good call on getting this case









1. You don't need screw's to install your HDD's. The cage they sit in is just flexible enough to get the retention posts into the screw holes. Then you just slide it home. Done.

2. Nope, it's VERY easy. Just grab the bottom of the front panel and pull out and up. It will feel like it's not gonna come off but it will. If I remember correctly each 5.25 drive cover (mesh) is held in with a bent tab on each end, just bend em and there you go.

3. The headphone jack on the case should hook right up to your mobo's front panel audio header.

Any other question's you had?


----------



## Bartmasta

That's all thanks a lot, bro.

When I get my case and run into some trouble I will post here.


----------



## redalert

here is a pic of my CM690 unmodded


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
here is a pic of my CM690 unmodded

cool beans.

why did you decide to make the psu fan face down?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
cool beans.

why did you decide to make the psu fan face down?

that's the way to install it in the CM690, there is a grill on the bottom and the PSU can draw in cool air from underneath!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

this case's got the easiest hd and cd installs


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


that's the way to install it in the CM690, there is a grill on the bottom and the PSU can draw in cool air from underneath!


Should I do it like that even though theres like an inch between the case and the wooden case that It will be on?


----------



## iandroo888

i had the computer on my table. the only space there was under the computer is the space the feet raises from the table. altho i wouldnt really suggest u having fan face down if u have the computer on carpet though


----------



## MetsSFTF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesman32*


I think you guys are misinterpreting what I was saying. I don't mean route it behind the tray, I mean like actually taking out the motherboard, and routing it underneath. I had to do that, as mine wasn't long enough to go behind the tray.


thanks again for the suggestion
ran the wire under the mobo(took my time getting it flat and taping it down to the case to make sure nothing got to it) but finally got it under there and it fit nicely









now all i need is a fan controller and i can get rid of the mess under the HDDs


----------



## jamesman32

Looks great! Only thing left I would recommend is just shoving all of those extra wires in front behind the motherboard tray, if you can.


----------



## dmbjohn

if your 690 is like mine the top of the front panel does not like to stay in. problem was solved with a couple 1/4 inch dia. screws. push the panel on and while holding, put the screw in to the opening of the tabs that are so posed to hold it in place , the dia. of the screw will keep them spread apart thus holding the panel in place

it helped to tape the screw to the screwdriver as I didn't have help. it's a three hand job


----------



## jackbarrel

Case update.
I found that after i removed the mesh on the side fan, things quite down a bit.
I also picked up the coolit pure to replace my stock intel cooler.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Nice rig *jackbarrel*. That green+black color theme I see there looks good, only thing I can think to change/add is painting the inside black like myself and some others have done. (Of course paint is purely for looks).


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
Nice rig *jackbarrel*. That green+black color theme I see there looks good, only thing I can think to change/add is painting the inside black like myself and some others have done. (Of course paint is purely for looks).










pffft. Only for looks? it adds another 3mhz to your OC and drops the temps by another 1.7c

the scheme does look nice, and painting is easy. Self-etching primer is your friend if you decide to do it.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
pffft. Only for looks? it adds another 3mhz to your OC and drops the temps by another 1.7c

For real?!?!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator* 
For real?!?!









well yeah, but only if your system incorporates a CM690. If you're in a NZXT/thermaltake/antec, it actually drops your clock speed, makes your machine run louder, and raises temps by 14c.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
well yeah, but only if your system incorporates a CM690. If you're in a NZXT/thermaltake/antec, it actually drops your clock speed, makes your machine run louder, and raises temps by 14c.

Strange but that makes perfect sense


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
well yeah, but only if your system incorporates a CM690. If you're in a NZXT/thermaltake/antec, it actually drops your clock speed, makes your machine run louder, and raises temps by 14c.

I lol'd. Oh yeah. Btw, I said only for looks so then others wouldnt be painting their case, we cant be giving everyone OC tips now can we.
















I actually used a bit of Primer(Black) on the inside of my side covers, then painted them(black), but didn't like the way it turned out so the rest of my case didn't get any Primer lol. Maybe another day I'll sand it down and use Primer and more than just 1 or 2 coats(of primer and paint).


----------



## jackbarrel

... And dont forget the green fast and furious neons will give it an addition .5 GHz as well.
3.25 + 3 + .5 = 6.75 Ghz!!

I will be painting it black but right now my priorities are two GTX 295 a 640G Caviar as I didnt know the 500G was slower >.<. Well actually its school.

Im looking for someone to trade my green CC tubes for UV ones (logisys kit comes with two that blinds you)
Also once I get my watercooling kit, i will have black tubing (hopefully norprene) and green UV anti kinky

*has anyone ever traded the green trim on the Hulk version for the regular chrome or vice versa*


----------



## mills

I currently have a CM-690 case but am planning on ordering a new one to paint/mod... any recommendations on what to do? I am pretty stock, my specs are below. I want to paint the inside black, not too into LEDs. I want to get a good air flow going. I was thinking of using a few of these Silverstone Scool121 for fans.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mills* 
I currently have a CM-690 case but am planning on ordering a new one to paint/mod... any recommendations on what to do? I am pretty stock, my specs are below. I want to paint the inside black, not too into LEDs. I want to get a good air flow going. I was thinking of using a few of these Silverstone Scool121 for fans.

as far as painting recommendations and going into it without LED's, take a look at my build log in my sig.

I would recommend starting off the painting with a coat or three of self etching primer.. followed by wetsanding.. then your base.. then wetsand and clear.

For fans, I'm running 6 120mm low speed yate loons.. 3 intake/3 exhaust. While I haven't measured my airflow, I know my cpu normally sits around 28c. You'll see die hard scythe x-flex fanatics.. or antec tri-cools... to be honest, if there was no budget, I'd recommend filling it up with noctuas. Others here will be able to add in their own .02 as that's all we can afford after building our systems.

Of course, that's idle temps at 4.0ghz with the cores at a temp around 36c. Just the same, I picked up my fans at jab-tech. It's a great case to get into... and can still look good without metric butt-loads of LEDs.

That being said, I'm looking at picking up a red cold cathode eventually, but controlling it with the last channel on my fan controller.


----------



## mills

What color is that you used on your build trog? It looks like a gun metal type color. Looks great. We essentially have the same build. I had the EVGA X58 board but had nothing but problems, so I changed to the ASUS board and have been running smooth since. When you say "Wet sand" what does that intel?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mills* 
What color is that you used on your build trog? It looks like a gun metal type color. Looks great. We essentially have the same build. I had the EVGA X58 board but had nothing but problems, so I changed to the ASUS board and have been running smooth since. When you say "Wet sand" what does that intel?

I used Rustoleum metallic charcoal for the interior and wet-sanding is exactly what it would sound like. You basically get a bowl of water with a drop or two of dish detergent in it. Dip a finer grit sandpaper (I wet sand twice on the primer and base coats, once with 800/1000 for sanding primer... 1000/1500 for base) and then sand across. There are tons of videos around youtube on wetsanding processes.

Keep us posted with the build


----------



## mills

Also, what is the padding at the bottom of your case? does it help with sound?

I think my biggest question now after looking at your pictures is what is the easiest way to paint the drive bay area?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mills* 
Also, what is the padding at the bottom of your case? does it help with sound?


I had a bit of acoustic tiling left from when I used to record a bit. It helps out with the sound somewhat, but I need to cover some more of the interior surface to deaden it even more.

Since you're in Charlotte check around with music-go-round, Sam Ash, or a guitar center... they may be able to hook you up with some auralex or something.

With painting the drive bay, I just hit it from all four angles when painting the interior of the case. If I didn't cover something on the first pass, I'd hit it on the next. It's all about patience really... well, that and being able to spraypaint upside down.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

any idea how much noise the foam cancels out?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator* 
any idea how much noise the foam cancels out?

no clue how to quantify it, but when I was running benchmarks last night I had my 285 fan at 100% as well as the rest of the fans in my system at 100% and it was barely audible. If I could hear anything it was the movement of air. There is very little noise from the hard drive, if any at all.

if I can get my hand on a db meter, I may check for you.


----------



## mills

Talking to a buddy now and he said to check Sam Ash as well, but do you think they will have scraps? Checked the price on this stuff and it's pricey to say the least.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

http://www.mnpctech.com/SonexWilltec.html I've been wondering if putting this inside would make a noticeable difference. I'm sure it does dampen some noise but just how much would be good info to have.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator* 
http://www.mnpctech.com/SonexWilltec.html I've been wondering if putting this inside would make a noticeable difference. I'm sure it does dampen some noise but just how much would be good info to have.

I would think it'd make a difference for sure. I'll see if I can get my hands on a dbmeter for you and do a test.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mills* 
Talking to a buddy now and he said to check Sam Ash as well, but do you think they will have scraps? Checked the price on this stuff and it's pricey to say the least.

They might have scraps. If not, check around for recording studios/musicians. It doesn't have to be the auralex stuff either.. just an idea. You can google audio tile or audio dampening and it will show up with quite a bit of products. I want to say that there are a few recording studios/venues near NoDa that might have some stuff around. It wouldn't take much in a computer to make a difference.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I would think it'd make a difference for sure. I'll see if I can get my hands on a dbmeter for you and do a test.

That would be awesome


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator*


That would be awesome










I'll give it a shot. There's a studio or two around that may have one laying around.


----------



## Dariniscool

Heres my 690, unmodded. I'd like to join this club


----------



## Guttboy

Hi Guys!

I am not sure if this has been posted but has anybody had a problem with excessive noise from the side fan? I have installed a Scythe Slipstream 120mm on the side and have used the Coolermaster fan as well, both with similar noises. When the fans run by themselves (aka not attached) they are dead quiet. However, when they are placed on the case they emit a whine/hum that is quite annoying. It happens when it is in the mounting position whether the side panel is off or if it is on.

It appears to me that the hole shape is causing the sound.

Has anyone else experienced this and if so do you have a solution? Case temps seem to be the same whether it is on or off so I may just leave it disconnected but would like to have it running when I get into some overclocking.

Thanks!










EDIT: Seems like this was discussed on page 218 of this thread...must have missed it prior....it is indeed the honeycomb pattern. Will try to come up with a solution or leave it off for now!


----------



## Takkei

Hey guys, I love these cases so I was wondering, are these better then the Antec 900? 
Always wondered that, if anyone could clear it up for me, thanks.







And if I did get one, I would fill every fan spot up. 7 fans, right?


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Hey guys, I love these cases so I was wondering, are these better then the Antec 900? 
Always wondered that, if anyone could clear it up for me, thanks.







 And if I did get one, I would fill every fan spot up. 7 fans, right?










Of course it's better, just look at this thread vs. the thread for the 900 (oh wait,there isn't 1). I've got a total of 13 fans in mine,hehe


----------



## jamesman32

There's holes for 7 120mm fans, and an 80mm. But, with a little modding, you can fit many more.


----------



## Guamon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Hi Guys!

I am not sure if this has been posted but has anybody had a problem with excessive noise from the side fan? I have installed a Scythe Slipstream 120mm on the side and have used the Coolermaster fan as well, both with similar noises. When the fans run by themselves (aka not attached) they are dead quiet. However, when they are placed on the case they emit a whine/hum that is quite annoying. It happens when it is in the mounting position whether the side panel is off or if it is on.

It appears to me that the hole shape is causing the sound.

Has anyone else experienced this and if so do you have a solution? Case temps seem to be the same whether it is on or off so I may just leave it disconnected but would like to have it running when I get into some overclocking.

Thanks!










EDIT: Seems like this was discussed on page 218 of this thread...must have missed it prior....it is indeed the honeycomb pattern. Will try to come up with a solution or leave it off for now!

That is the same exact problem I was just searching for too. I'm not liking this loud whine. I saw somewhere that they had to take out that honeycomb using a dremel


----------



## Blue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robo*












Where did you get those black spiral grills in front of your 2 120mm intake fans?


----------



## Opeth07

I finally got my new MOBO today from being RMA'd and I got everything set up! I actually had to setup my parents new computer as well and that is running like a dream too. So on the computer front everything is golden today.

I want to get some pictures up soon to show it off, its all stock but when you couldnt even use the damn thing I'll take whatever as long as it works. I'm loving this case and am glad I did so much for cable management. It looks real pretty inside even though I have no side window to admire it constantly.

I saw someone was having issues with a humming noise, I'm having the EXACT same problem. All my fans are nice and quiet but theres this low pitched hum and I think its coming from the side fan. If it wasnt there this thing would be almost silent







. Anyone know something about this?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Hi Guys!

I am not sure if this has been posted but has anybody had a problem with excessive noise from the side fan? I have installed a Scythe Slipstream 120mm on the side and have used the Coolermaster fan as well, both with similar noises. When the fans run by themselves (aka not attached) they are dead quiet. However, when they are placed on the case they emit a whine/hum that is quite annoying. It happens when it is in the mounting position whether the side panel is off or if it is on.

It appears to me that the hole shape is causing the sound.

Has anyone else experienced this and if so do you have a solution? Case temps seem to be the same whether it is on or off so I may just leave it disconnected but would like to have it running when I get into some overclocking.

Thanks!










EDIT: Seems like this was discussed on page 218 of this thread...must have missed it prior....it is indeed the honeycomb pattern. Will try to come up with a solution or leave it off for now!

I use rubber grommets on the side panel fan along with a 120mm Scythe Slipstream fan. No excessive noise at all.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
I use rubber grommets on the side panel fan along with a 120mm Scythe Slipstream fan. No excessive noise at all.

Hawaiian,

Can you point me to a link on your grommets? Are they simply spacers between the fan casing and the side panel or are they gaskets like for the power suppy opening?

I have tried moving the fan closer to and away from the honeycombs and it appears as though it has to be much further away than the screw distance.

Appreciate the help. I am down to one arm because of surgery last week so a dremel wont be in my future for at least 3 weeks or so....one handed typing is getting faster though!!!!!

Regards,


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


Hawaiian,

Can you point me to a link on your grommets? Are they simply spacers between the fan casing and the side panel or are they gaskets like for the power suppy opening?

I have tried moving the fan closer to and away from the honeycombs and it appears as though it has to be much further away than the screw distance.

Appreciate the help. I am down to one arm because of surgery last week so a dremel wont be in my future for at least 3 weeks or so....one handed typing is getting faster though!!!!!

Regards,











I used some spare rubber grommets I had lying around from a old cpu cooler that I used to have. I used them as a spacer between the fan and side panel.

If you want grommets specially for computer case you could get them from frozencpu.com or performance-pcs.com

http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html...&go.x=0&go.y=0

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ubber+grommets


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
I used some spare rubber grommets I had lying around from a old cpu cooler that I used to have. I used them as a spacer between the fan and side panel.

If you want grommets specially for computer case you could get them from frozencpu.com or performance-pcs.com

http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html...&go.x=0&go.y=0

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ubber+grommets

Thanks Hawaiian.....appreciate the links....going to attempt some mods with some parts in the garage to see how far away I have to get that fan....


----------



## cs_maan

I ordered the NV-690 the other day as part of my new rig, I'm waiting until it all comes in so I can do some cable management and post some pictures







.

I can't wait! I hate ground shipping!


----------



## Mr. Mojo

o hai!

I own one, and I love it. I can do better than a pic, I made a whole thread about it









I didn't mod mine. All I've done so far is buy a replacement side panel with a cutout from newegg and added a fan to the top and bottom. It's still too new for me to be breaking out the dremmel and krylon, but I will get around to that eventually.


----------



## Bartmasta

Since my case is coming on Monday I might as well ask some question.

Does the case some with screws for the fans does it come with? Also if I orderered some extra fans do they come with screws?

When I bought some fans earlier without any screws I use a 3cm long screw with a attachable bolt on the end so the fan doesn't move around.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Usually the fans themselves come with screws.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo*


Usually the fans themselves come with screws.


depends on what you order. I don't recall having received screws with any of my Yate Loons, coolermasters, or thermaltakes back in the day.

your mileage may vary with this one.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Since my case is coming on Monday I might as well ask some question.

Does the case some with screws for the fans does it come with? Also if I orderered some extra fans do they come with screws?

When I bought some fans earlier without any screws I use a 3cm long screw with a attachable bolt on the end so the fan doesn't move around.


the fans that come with the case, if I remember correctly, are already mounted... so yeah, they have screws. If not, order more screws when you order your fans. I picked mine up from jabtech, but lots of other places will have them as well.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


depends on what you order. I don't recall having received screws with any of my Yate Loons, coolermasters, or thermaltakes back in the day.

your mileage may vary with this one.



I've never ordered any Yates, but the Scythes, Coolermasters, ThermalTake, and Rosewill fans I have ordered all came with screws.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo*


I've never ordered any Yates, but the Scythes, Coolermasters, ThermalTake, and Rosewill fans I have ordered all came with screws.


wonder if I could RMA fans that were 4 years old because they left out my screws...









kidding of course. I must have just had bad luck with buying fans a while back. I knew the yates weren't going to have any with them.. but that's par for the course.


----------



## Blue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Since my case is coming on Monday I might as well ask some question.

Does the case some with screws for the fans does it come with? Also if I orderered some extra fans do they come with screws?

When I bought some fans earlier without any screws I use a 3cm long screw with a attachable bolt on the end so the fan doesn't move around.

Besides the screws that are already in the stock fans, the case comes with a bunch of extra screws, but not the bigger fan screws. But every fan I have ever ordered has came with screws.


----------



## Bartmasta

Okay this is ridiculous, the case was supposed to come on *Wednesday *(yesterday) but because the fans I ordered weren't in stock they told me they would ship it on *Thursday* (today). Now they tell me they will ship it out on *Monday*. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Might as well ask some questions

1. What are the screws for in the case (theres like a place where there are lots of screws for something)

2. Does the guide for the mobo tell me how to install my motherboard? I know I gotta screw in the things into the case, then screw the mobo into those things (dunno what they are called). Also how would you put in the mobo so all the stuff in the back of the mobo (USB ports, audio jacks, etc.) stick out?

3. How would you install a GPU into the case?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Okay this is ridiculous, the case was supposed to come on *Wednesday *(yesterday) but because the fans I ordered weren't in stock they told me they would ship it on *Thursday* (today). Now they tell me they will ship it out on *Monday*. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Might as well ask some questions

1. What are the screws for in the case (theres like a place where there are lots of screws for something)

2. Does the guide for the mobo tell me how to install my motherboard? I know I gotta screw in the things into the case, then screw the mobo into those things (dunno what they are called). Also how would you put in the mobo so all the stuff in the back of the mobo (USB ports, audio jacks, etc.) stick out?

3. How would you install a GPU into the case?


okay. Dude.

1. where did you order from? They sound like they're jerking you around a bit.
2. the mobo guide should show you how to install the motherboard into the case.. step by step. That stuff will be explained in the instructions for the motherboard.
3. that will be explained in the guide for your GPU.

Is this a first build? If so, good luck.. take your time.. and have fun. If you rush your install, things WILL get messed up.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Okay this is ridiculous, the case was supposed to come on *Wednesday* (yesterday) but because the fans I ordered weren't in stock they told me they would ship it on *Thursday* (today). Now they tell me they will ship it out on *Monday*. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Might as well ask some questions

1. What are the screws for in the case (theres like a place where there are lots of screws for something)

2. Does the guide for the mobo tell me how to install my motherboard? I know I gotta screw in the things into the case, then screw the mobo into those things (dunno what they are called). Also how would you put in the mobo so all the stuff in the back of the mobo (USB ports, audio jacks, etc.) stick out?

3. How would you install a GPU into the case?

Bart sorry to hear your frustrations!

There is a box within the shipping box that contains the motherboard spacers.
The guide does NOT tell you specifically how to install the MOBO. Essentially you take the brass colored spacers from the little box (there are a bunch) and screw them into the panel within the case. Align your MOBO on top of those spacers and use the screws provided to attach the MOBO to the spacers. REMEMBER to use the spacers provided AND ensure that you only use the spacers that have a corresponding hole on the MOBO. Your MOBO should have step by step instructions as Trogalicious indicated above.

Your MOBO will have, or should have, a piece that labels the inputs that are on your MOBO. You will need to snap this into place on your case. When you get the MOBO/CASE it will be pretty self evident.

Once you have the MOBO installed and your other things you will then be able to place your GPU in the associated slot on the MOBO. The case will have blue fasteners/locks at the back. Undo one (or two depending on your card) and slip the card into the slot on the MOBO. THEN snap the fastener/lock into place and you should be good to go!

Take a peek at my Intel/Mini Build FAQ located in my signature. This should give you a good way ahead. If you list all your parts we could certainly help you out as well. Don't hesitate to ask questions! My little build log should give you some good ideas and PM me or post if you have any questions....I am home from work due to surgery on my shoulder for the next couple of weeks and can certainly help you out!









Best of luck!


----------



## Blue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Might as well ask some questions

1. What are the screws for in the case (theres like a place where there are lots of screws for something)

2. Does the guide for the mobo tell me how to install my motherboard? I know I gotta screw in the things into the case, then screw the mobo into those things (dunno what they are called). Also how would you put in the mobo so all the stuff in the back of the mobo (USB ports, audio jacks, etc.) stick out?

3. How would you install a GPU into the case?



#1: The case comes with quit a few screws that are preinstalled/screwed into the 5.25" bay panel inside of the case. The screws are there just in case you need a case screw for something like screwing down your GPU, CD/DVD ROM, sound cards, fan controllers...ect. Anything that you might need a screw to fasten down. Even though most things you buy like that now days usually already comes with screws.

#2: The mobo manual should have some kind of illustration of how to install the mobo in the case. Though its probably not the best illustration. The case will come with a I/O plate already installed. (lil silver plate in the back of the case the mobo connections/ I/O ports stick out of) You DONT wanna use that I/O plate. Make SURE to use the I/O plate that comes with the mobo. Just spap the I/O plate that comes with the mobo inside the back of the case. Then install your mobo spacers/standoffs. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/34...1161_0505.html into the case lining up where your mobo holes are. Should be 9 of them on most occasions. The connectors that stick off of your mobo that hang out the back of the case that your USB/audio jacks are on is called I/O ports. Lay the mobo down inside of your case at an angle sticking the mobo I/O ports through the I/O plate first, then lining up the mobo holes with your spacers/standoffs. Then screw your mobo down. DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN THOUGH.

#3: Once you have your mobo installed, installing the GPU is just a matter of snapping it in the slot. Installing the GPU will be a piece of cake compared to installing the mobo.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*










































My Tuxedo/Oreo(replacement name). Sorry thats what i was calling mine since before i saw this thread. anyway i have been posting on a big 690 thread at http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=171070
and when i saw this i posted ur site. i just wanted to try and bring us all together as 690 brothers. so everybody start sareing on the other website also.


I love how this looks. I want to do this to a 690 if I get one, and maybe do a gloss white inside, along with blue LED fans.


----------



## JontyB

sweet, just chucked in a couple of exhaust fans under the top panel, idle temps have dropped 3-4C from what i had previously thought was a good effort.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I still haven't got any pics for you all, as I have no camera, and I've been at a bit of a stand still with my project due to finances. But I thought I'd share where I am at with it, with a promise of pics by Monday. I say Monday because I don't even have the internet at my house and am posting from my moms. Anyway, all I really need to finish this is some U (or C) channel, a couple more fans, mounting hardware (nuts, bolts, etc), and a few more coats of paint. Plus, my P5N-E just recently died and have been using a $50 Foxconn to hold me over until I can grab something like the P5N-D. I decided to post pone painting the outside of the case for now as time is nil as of late and the project already takes more time than I have. What I have done thus far is-

-finished half of the interior painting (ran out of paint)
-installed LCD but not finished PCB mounting or wiring, waiting on U-channel
-cut out for large mesh vent on right side panel
-cut out for plexi window, waiting on u-channel and plexi
-relocated HDD cage to 5.25" bays
-cut out space for 240 rad in case floor
-cut out wire management holes in motherboard tray
-cut out CPU backing plate access hole in motherboard tray

Just some good ol' MS Paint so you guys can get an idea where I am going with this. As you can see, I started with the standard window side panel and just made the window flow downwards so you'll be able to see my rad and res in the bottom front of the case.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Sounds like a nice mod Aaron. Did you start with the side panel from newegg, or did you cut that out yourself? The reason I ask is because I got the side panel from newegg, and the cutout looks similar except for the extended window at the bottom. I may try something like that myself because the window doesn't show my HDD's right now.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo* 
Sounds like a nice mod Aaron. Did you start with the side panel from newegg, or did you cut that out yourself? The reason I ask is because I got the side panel from newegg, and the cutout looks similar except for the extended window at the bottom. I may try something like that myself because the window doesn't show my HDD's right now.

The side panel was actually the stock "nVidia Edition" panel, but it's identical to the one from newegg except it came with green plexi to go with the nVidia theme. And yes, I just continued with the shape of the pre-existing window as I liked the shape, it just didn't show off my harware enough. I also wanted to keep the side fan on there as I can't see ever WCing my GPU's, so they kind of need it there I think. I think I'll just use clear plexi though when I get it, and run green coolant to keep with the nVidia theme. I was going to ditch the nVidia theme altogether and go silver outer, black insides, but I think I'll like it again once these mods are completed. Before I had the case, I really hadn't planned to mod, but I wasn't overly impressed with it stock to be honest. Now that I've opened her up a little space wise it's not so bad. The powder coat is terrible though, if I do say. The case isn't as great as everyone thinks IMO, but still a descent little setup. One thing that truly would have made it better is another 2-3cm above the motherboard so you can fit a rad+fans up there without modding.


----------



## Guttboy

Good Luck Aaron!

Nice use of MSPaint....I "FAIL" with that program









I have the side fan disabled in my rig currently because it creates WAY too much noise pulling air through the honeycomb! Even with it off though, my temps stay the same as with it on....strange....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

woooo! finally caught up to my favourite ocn thread! 270 pages in half a month







not too shabby









unfortunately, i am CM 690-less







, and have no idea when i'm going to get one. (and yes, i AM going to get one. someday.)

i have a few ideas for modding it though...


----------



## Willhemmens

Just bought this case a few days ago, it was this thread that made me buy this case over the Antec 900. Overall im very happy with my new case, does the job well and looks amazing.

Here are some shots:

Note Everest ultimate showing 22'c as cpu temp is wrong (it never changes).
34'c and 35'c arnt bad for 55 mins of occt on high.
































































^ 70mm Fan from amd HSF Held on with bluetack, intaking air








Cable have been tided since photos were taken.

And thats it for now, hoping to do more mods later + phenom + Xfire =








This page, possibly not 56K friendly..


----------



## iandroo888

aiyah must update this =X

*edit*

updated! added new members. 230 members in club now














welcome new members. if i missed anyone please tell me.


----------



## illidan

wow that's one huge club!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Just bought this case a few days ago, it was this thread that made me buy this case over the Antec 900. Overall im very happy with my new case, does the job well and looks amazing.

Here are some shots:

Note Everest ultimate showing 22'c as cpu temp is wrong (it never changes).
34'c and 35'c arnt bad for 55 mins of occt on high.

Cable have been tided since photos were taken.

And thats it for now, hoping to do more mods later + phenom + Xfire =








This page, possibly not 56K friendly..

Looks really great!


----------



## Willhemmens

Thanks


----------



## BTK

mine


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

looking through this thread, there is an amazing number of people with tuniq towers... i thought they were like... outdated?


----------



## iandroo888

outdated but still pwndizzle in the air cooling area xD


----------



## TLa

Hope you guys can help... I have an issue where the hard drives (total 4 of them in those slots) resonate to an unbearable noise. As long as I press down the at the font cover, the noise suppresses.

The thing is that sometimes it happens and sometimes it doesn't. Is there any way to isolate the noise of the hard drives? Those plastic slides in HD slots are flimsy and not tight fit in the steel walls.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey again guys! I've got another question.

How should I mount my PSU? Do I want the fan to be drawing air from the bottom or hot air (not sure if this would work since hot air rises) from the top? The case will be standing on a wooden floor.

EDIT:

Should I mount an intake fan on the bottom?

EDIT 2 LOL: I am not sure how I would mount a 6th case fan. I can plug one into the motherboard, and for the other 4 I would get some adapters that plug into molex ports. Although I only have 2 of those molex ports and 1 adaptor is 2 x 12 V and 2 x 5 V, which means only four 12 V plugs. I'd be able to plug one into 5V but it'd be slow...


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey again guys! I've got another question.

How should I mount my PSU? Do I want the fan to be drawing air from the bottom or hot air (not sure if this would work since hot air rises) from the top? The case will be standing on a wooden floor.

Either way you should be fine. I have my fan on PSU facing down to draw cool air from the outside into the PSU via the vent on the bottom. You can see picks in my "intel build/faq" in the siggy.


----------



## RAFFY

Your guys beloved case for $45.99


----------



## Bartmasta

heres the bottom fan im thinking of getting (please read previous post)

http://www.allegro.pl/item552152677_...m_120x120.html


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
heres the bottom fan im thinking of getting (please read previous post)

http://www.allegro.pl/item552152677_...m_120x120.html

translate?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
translate?

Specyfikacja:
- Wymiary: *120x120x25 mm*
- Typ łożyska: Hydro-Bearing o przedłużonej żywotności (Long Life Technology (TM))
- PobÃ³r prądu: 0,09 A
- Napięcie zasilające: 12 V DC
- Napięcie startowe: 7 V DC
- Moc: 1,08 W
- *Loudness: 17,8 dBa*
- Prędkość obrotowa: *1500 RPM*
- *Air Flow:* 43 CFM
- Podłączenie: *3-pin or 4-pin*
- *Cable Length: 400 mm*


----------



## trogalicious

cool... can't see any reason not to. Go for it. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Bartmasta

Although for this to work I will have to make one of my fans run at 5V instead of 12V, I'm thinking one of the top exhaust?

Unless you guys know how to make all of them work at full power. Like I said I've got 2 molex adaptors which is in total four 12 V and four 5V plugs + one 12 V plug in my motherboard which is 5 together and I will have

front
bottom
back
side
top
top

which is 6.

this is the molex adaptor

http://www.allegro.pl/item557766128_..._3pin_wwa.html


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Although for this to work I will have to make one of my fans run at 5V instead of 12V, I'm thinking one of the top exhaust?

Unless you guys know how to make all of them work at full power. Like I said I've got 2 molex adaptors which is in total four 12 V and four 5V plugs + one 12 V plug in my motherboard which is 5 together and I will have

front
bottom
back
side
top
top

which is 6.

this is the molex adaptor

http://www.allegro.pl/item557766128_..._3pin_wwa.html

have you thought about picking up a fan controller? I'm running a sunbeam rheobus, but there are plenty of other options out there that will allow you to hook up plenty.. and I mean plenty of fans.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hmm thanks for the idea. They are sort of expensive but they should be great considering I hate loud noise.

Know any good and cheap ones?

EDIT: There's a Zalman one that is for 6 fans, but I'm wondering if it's worth it, spending 30 dollars on one.


----------



## iandroo888

sunbeam rhoebus is cheap! its like 15 bux or so. u can hook 2-3 fans per channel. 20w per channel. 4 channels. can do about 8-12 fans on that controller. hecka love it. the LED's are bright though


----------



## Bartmasta

looks nice but I can't get it where I live


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hmm thanks for the idea. They are sort of expensive but they should be great considering I hate loud noise.

Know any good and cheap ones?

EDIT: There's a Zalman one that is for 6 fans, but I'm wondering if it's worth it, spending 30 dollars on one.

get it. It's 6 channels, but you can run more than 1 fan per channel. It's worth it to be able to crank up/down your fans when you want to. The LED's on the rheobus are bright... if you don't pull 'em from the PCB


----------



## iandroo888

where is warsaw?


----------



## Bartmasta

capital of Poland

please dont tell me you dont know where Poland is

Ok so this is how it's gonna work

I should get my case on Tuesday if not the next day.

First day I will probably just take some pics, plan it out, etc.

I will ask my dad to drive and buy the fan controller and the fan I need for the bottom of my case but he's probably gonna be busy so it might take a while. I am not sure if I should put my hardware into my new case because I will only have the front, side, and rear fans running which might make it a bit hot (I don't know really, opinions?). My dad is all like: You're putting so many fans into your computer you're gonna turn it into a helicopter. lol


----------



## le604

anyone have a corsair tx750 with some good cable management i can look at !! post pictures !! it was pretty tough getting the wires i didnt need through the hole near the PSU then its a little bit harder to close the sidepanel behind mobotray .. i have a total of 7 fans ..


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *le604* 
anyone have a corsair tx750 with some good cable management i can look at !! post pictures !! it was pretty tough getting the wires i didnt need through the hole near the PSU then its a little bit harder to close the sidepanel behind mobotray .. i have a total of 7 fans ..

Le604,

Take a look at my "First Build Log/FAQ" link in my signature. It shows many shots of how I did it. Don't get me wrong...its a tight fit but WELL worth it!

Regards,


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Its a work in progress, but I wanted to share it here...





































Wire management is rough on a person. Beer helps.




































I primed and painted the interior with two cans of metallic black krylon, cut a notch out of the side mobo tray to run power, and opened up a small hole on the lower right mobo tray for wire management. I turned the extra three 5.25 bays into a wind tunnel by mounting a 120mm fan in front of the cavity and another in the back (see picture). I still need to seal in the gaps with foam, but the two fans in series move a fantastic amount of air!


----------



## iandroo888

what type of foam are you using?


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Its a work in progress, but I wanted to share it here...


welcome to OCN







, nice setup


----------



## Sethy666

Not modded but still a CM 690... what a grand ol' case!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@ Fletcher Carnaby - nice rig! awesome painted interior, great (unintentional?) smoky effect with the blue LED's at the bottom right of the window... nice IceQ...(4870?) as well









must ask though, what is that CPU cooler? Zalman? doesn't look familiar..


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
what type of foam are you using?

Probably just ordinary grey sheet foam. 5mm. Like the kind used to line tool box drawers. Just enough to close the gaps around the fans and the bay.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@ Fletcher Carnaby - nice rig! awesome painted interior, great (unintentional?) smoky effect with the blue LED's at the bottom right of the window... nice IceQ...(4870?) as well









must ask though, what is that CPU cooler? Zalman? doesn't look familiar..

Thanks! I'm not a huge fan of leds in general, but I like the way things turned out. I wanted that type of paint job but didn't know how. Got lucky and appartently that type of paint applied in near-dry coats gives it that powder coat look.

Ever the iconoclast, I'm not running a Zalman. Its an ASUS silent knight II, copper edition.

I've heard it dismissed as newbish on other forums but I'm pleased with it. The cooler keeps my Q6600 under 50C at 3.4 GHz under full load. It looks nice, can't hear it, and it's exhaust is right in line with my case exhaust.

I have professional lapping equipment at work (I turn rock samples into microscope slides) and eagerly plyed my trade to it. The base looked pretty jagged out of the box, but to my suprise it tested as being essentialy flat during the first phase of lapping. I completed the process, though.


----------



## BSBMX

I'm currently modding my 690 nVidia case. I've cut out the plastic 'mesh' on the top and front panels. After playing around with stuff for a while, I was able to mount my HDD on top of the metal case and was able to fit the plastic/metal top panel over it (I just had to loosen the metal mesh a little to squeeze it over the HDD). I have the HDD mounted over one of the exhaust vents, and the other vent has a 120mm fan in it.

I'm just wondering if anyone has done this before (I've googled it quite a bit and never came across anything) and if so, are there any potential problems with this setup?

I only moved the HDD for space-management... I'll be using the HDD cage for other purposes.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Only problem could be blocking airflow...

Careful, though. Too much O2 and this happens....


----------



## Guttboy

Nice one Fletch!


----------



## Bartmasta

Ughh this sucks

case was supposed to be shipped last week and then this Monday and now it's Tuesday and it's still not shipped. I think it will be tomorrow though so I expect it this week

I've got a question though, in which direction should my front top fan be? Should it take hot air out or should it blow in cool air directly to in front of the CPU cooler?

Pic included lol


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Ughh this sucks

case was supposed to be shipped last week and then this Monday and now it's Tuesday and it's still not shipped. I think it will be tomorrow though so I expect it this week

I've got a question though, in which direction should my front top fan be? Should it take hot air out or should it blow in cool air directly to in front of the CPU cooler?

Pic included lol












I have both top fans set as exhausts.. with heat rising, I figured, why not help it on out of the case. I have my front two fans and the bottom fan as intakes, the back and top two fans as exhaust.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

I have both top fans set as exhausts.. with heat rising, I figured, why not help it on out of the case. I have my front two fans and the bottom fan as intakes, the back and top two fans as exhaust.
A few resources including CM reccomend that type of fan configuration.

http://www.coolermaster.com/UserFile...EN_640x480.jpg

But if you are using a cpu cooler that intakes really close to that front fan on top, I could see maybe using it as an intake.

The 80mm exhaust behind the mobo was also worth installing IMO. Shaved a couple of degrees off. If you do, make sure and use a skinny (10mm thick). A standard won't fit.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'll just test with both...

About the behind the mobo fan, the right side of my comp will be right next to a wall. Can't really do it.


----------



## .Style

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Ughh this sucks

case was supposed to be shipped last week and then this Monday and now it's Tuesday and it's still not shipped. I think it will be tomorrow though so I expect it this week

I've got a question though, in which direction should my front top fan be? Should it take hot air out or should it blow in cool air directly to in front of the CPU cooler?

Pic included lol










Is that a penis in your case or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Is that a penis in your case or are you just happy to see me?


lol


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Its a work in progress, but I wanted to share it here...





































Wire management is rough on a person. Beer helps.




































I primed and painted the interior with two cans of metallic black krylon, cut a notch out of the side mobo tray to run power, and opened up a small hole on the lower right mobo tray for wire management. I turned the extra three 5.25 bays into a wind tunnel by mounting a 120mm fan in front of the cavity and another in the back (see picture). I still need to seal in the gaps with foam, but the two fans in series move a fantastic amount of air!

Yo, nice rig, Nice to see someone else using the Silent Knight!!! Rock on dude.

Rian G.


----------



## Rian

My CM690 Unmodded,
All my parts had to come out recently because mobo broke down (Grrr)
And yea i know the cables are messy but i will post back when iv dne some small other mods and i get the mobo back, Add me to unmodded? xD

P.s, i said small mods becuase theres only so much a 13year old can do without help involving dremels!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Yo, nice rig, Nice to see someone else using the Silent Knight!!! Rock on dude.


Woof, Woof!









Quote:



P.s, i said small mods becuase theres only so much a 13year old can do without help involving dremels!


You're light years ahead of me at that age... but then there wasn't much modding a person could do with a Commodore 64 . I couldn't have dreamed of of having a machine like yours! But now I'm the same 13yr old, 20 years later with a professional job + money. Give it time, it just gets sweeter! ...sort of.


----------



## kkbob33

could you add me back on the list i am back in my CM690 case


----------



## Freelancer852

I disliked the Cooler Master sticker on the front of my case so I pried it off, do I count as modded now? In all seriousness though, I've ordered a 12"x12" window kit from Frozen CPU and I'll be installing it as soon as it arrives. Until then though, here are some pictures to get me into the club.












*And then I upgraded my GPU!*

Packaging:












Unboxing:




Installed:












Moved the side panel 140mm Scythe fan to the bottom location to ventilate the GPU better:






Cable management is a constant work in progress... It's decent at the moment though, still needs a lot of work, and I need to replace that ribbon wire with a rounded one...


----------



## lokepup01

Cable management is a constant work in progress... It's decent at the moment though, still needs a lot of work, and I need to replace that ribbon wire with a rounded one...[/QUOTE]

Dude, you just made me realize how much cable management I need to do!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wow! rian's rig is in SERIOUS need of some cable management


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Woof, Woof!









You're light years ahead of me at that age... but then there wasn't much modding a person could do with a Commodore 64 . I couldn't have dreamed of of having a machine like yours! But now I'm the same 13yr old, 20 years later with a professional job + money. Give it time, it just gets sweeter! ...sort of.

Haha, well times change i spose, so badly need some money atm though, want to go water cooling and get a 9800gtx+ xD, thanks for your comment.

Rian G.


----------



## Rian

Yea i know, was just a quick job to get things working, but now theres nothing in the case imma spray it black and properly re-wire everything, any tips?

Rian G.

Ohoh, and does anyone know which spray to get?, Want something as close as the oringinal as possible, Thanks!


----------



## lokepup01

Rian said:


> Yea i know, was just a quick job to get things working, but now theres nothing in the case imma spray it black and properly re-wire everything, any tips?
> 
> Did you look at freelancer's pictures?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Yea i know, was just a quick job to get things working, but now theres nothing in the case imma spray it black and properly re-wire everything, any tips?

Rian G.

Ohoh, and does anyone know which spray to get?, Want something as close as the oringinal as possible, Thanks!


I had good luck with cans of the professional rustoleum.


----------



## Rian

lokepup01 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> 
> Yea i know, was just a quick job to get things working, but now theres nothing in the case imma spray it black and properly re-wire everything, any tips?
> 
> Did you look at freelancer's pictures?
> 
> 
> Yea i did, i think im going to have to make the hole near the psu bigger since my psu covers half of it :-/, Thanks though.
> 
> Rian G.


----------



## mills

Opened a build log for a new CM690 build. Ordered the case and components yesterday, should be here tomorrow. Here is the link to the log if anyone wants to follow.

Blacked Out


----------



## Bartmasta

my case finally got shipped, should come tomorrow or Friday


----------



## lokepup01

Rian said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lokepup01*
> 
> Yea i did, i think im going to have to make the hole near the psu bigger since my psu covers half of it :-/, Thanks though.
> 
> Rian G.
> 
> OH, I see. hopefully I will not have to break out the nibbler (air tool for cutting sheet metal) because I have the same PSU intrusion as well. Wish I looked at this site before I wired mine up. My case looks like a 1990's server closet!


----------



## mills

If you painted your CM690, did you remove the HD rack etc.. or did you paint it with everything in it?

I will be painting mine this weekend and want to make it as easy and quality as possible.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mills* 
If you painted your CM690, did you remove the HD rack etc.. or did you paint it with everything in it?

I will be painting mine this weekend and want to make it as easy and quality as possible.

I left everything in mine except for the screws/tool-free clamps/expansion port clips.


----------



## Rian

lokepup01 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> OH, I see. hopefully I will not have to break out the nibbler (air tool for cutting sheet metal) because I have the same PSU intrusion as well. Wish I looked at this site before I wired mine up. My case looks like a 1990's server closet!
> 
> Haha, i feel you,
> I might just drill it out tbh, now that the case is bare, hrm....
> Just cant wait for Asus to send back my mobo!!
> Heres my bare case, all the fans are gonna be repalced with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ones very sooooon, Anyone have any ideas for me, id rely appereciate it!
> 
> P.s, these are the fans: http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/cata...oducts_id=1170 What does everyone think?, Meh think the white will be kcikass in contrast to the black im spraying the case, Lemme know!!
> 
> P.s.s, When do i get added!?!?!??!? =D


----------



## yellowtoblerone

this case just screams "mod me", and it's super easy too


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

If you painted your CM690, did you remove the HD rack etc.. or did you paint it with everything in it?

I will be painting mine this weekend and want to make it as easy and quality as possible.
Easy and quality are seldom friends...

If it's plastic, it comes out/off pretty easy. Even the power/reset switch comes out without much trouble. IMO taking the time to pull all of the clips, holders, and screws goes a long way to making things look nice.

Adhesion is a real concern when painting over a previous job (like the grey inside the cm 690). I gave the interior a good once over with fine sandpaper and wiped it down with isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol. Then a whole can of primer. It dires fast, aids adhesion, and really brings out the finish color (even black). Then I painted as directed, two cans of metallic black finish. Read the cans before you buy, some paints take much longer to dry than others. Metallics seem to dry the quickest, gloss the longest.

Careful during re-building. Even with sanding and priming it's pretty easy to scratch your work!

Good luck.


----------



## kkbob33

hey rian where did you get the fan filter in the drive bay i need one.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
hey rian where did you get the fan filter in the drive bay i need one.

I used the one at the bottom of the case near the psu, Slots right in and can hold a fan, have a look at the 2nd picture i uploaded, hope it helps.

Rian G.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
I used the one at the bottom of the case near the psu, Slots right in and can hold a fan, have a look at the 2nd picture i uploaded, hope it helps.

Rian G.









I forgot all about that lol

thanks


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 







I forgot all about that lol

thanks

Good good, glad you got it







.
Rian G.


----------



## mills

Anyone have the measurements for the side panel of the case? Designing my window and want to know what I'm working with.


----------



## theCanadian

I'm not at home... but I'll get them for you no one else does... you should also probably consider the HDD cage locations when designing.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mills* 
Anyone have the measurements for the side panel of the case? Designing my window and want to know what I'm working with.

Just measured it for ya:

16.75" tall by 18 and 7/8th" wide. Your actual "Workable" area is 15 and 3/8th" tall by 17 and 3/8" wide.

By "workable" area I mean the area that you could actually put the "window" in and still be able to mount your side panel using the tabs that are designed to hold it into the case itself.

Good luck and look forward to seeing what you have done! Post some pics and how you did it because I may go the same route!

Regards,


----------



## marl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
I used the one at the bottom of the case near the psu, Slots right in and can hold a fan, have a look at the 2nd picture i uploaded, hope it helps.

Rian G.

Rian, how did you get your filter to fit with the the front panel being able to close? I tried that but the panel won't go in smoothly, even with it being forced.


----------



## Bartmasta

I got the case today! It's so awesome. I will move my hardware into it on Friday or on the weekend.

SO SEXY OMG NERDGASM


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marl*


Rian, how did you get your filter to fit with the the front panel being able to close? I tried that but the panel won't go in smoothly, even with it being forced.










Yeah no kidding.


----------



## mills

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


Just measured it for ya:

16.75" tall by 18 and 7/8th" wide. Your actual "Workable" area is 15 and 3/8th" tall by 17 and 3/8" wide.

By "workable" area I mean the area that you could actually put the "window" in and still be able to mount your side panel using the tabs that are designed to hold it into the case itself.

Good luck and look forward to seeing what you have done! Post some pics and how you did it because I may go the same route!

Regards,












Awesome. I'm going to throw a design together really quick a post it. Thanks for your help


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys how do I take off the top panel I don't really get the picture in the guide. There are some things inside but do I push them or what? In which direction?


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Yeah no kidding.


Thats weird..... I just forced mine in and it closed, true it took a few shoves, but it still closed.... I have no idea, sorry guys.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Hey guys how do I take off the top panel I don't really get the picture in the guide. There are some things inside but do I push them or what? In which direction?


Bartmasta,

Push the tabs on the top panel TOWARDS the inside of the case.

That should get you going....remember you have the side ones and the back ones as well.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

Hey guys how do I take off the top panel I don't really get the picture in the guide. There are some things inside but do I push them or what? In which direction?
The flat plastic tabs, push them in toward the computer. For the first one or tow you have to lift gently on the top otherwise they'll just snap back in when you go for the next ones. I definately don't have to tear at mine. There's 2 on the back and either 2 or 3 on each side, none on the front.


----------



## Bartmasta

Okay thanks guys one more thing before I start putting my hardware into my case

I only have the possibility to run 5 fans on 12 V meaning one will have to be on 5V, which one should that be (one of the top?)


----------



## judasdoh

i upgraded to this from a cooler master centurion 5









i finally have somewhere to put my cables!


----------



## Guttboy

Since the side panel 120mm fan makes so much noise when running I decided to do a bit of "modding".

I took the side 120mm fan and moved it to the front of the case. Since I only run one DVD burner I was able to put this fan underneath it blowing from the front to the back of the case. Since I have no other devices installed in the optical bays, this provides a straight shot of cool air across the ram and into the CPU fan which then exits out the back!

Not a custom mod like others but seems to work out great for me!


----------



## Bartmasta

Turns out I have 3 molex ports so problem solved.

Now I have a couple of questions.

1. I want to start building tomorrow (Friday). I am missing 2 molex connectors which will mean I will run 3 fans at 3V and the rest on 5V. Another thing, I am also missing 1 fan.

2. Which fans where? I am gonna keep the stock fans where they are. Now, there are 2 spaces on the top and 1 space on the bottom for a fan. I have bought 2 140 mm fans (LED AND QUIET AS PHUQ) originally for the top, but I am thinking of using one for the bottom because they fit there. So where would I put the extra fan that I am going to buy? If I put it on top I won't have shiny LED's but will be less air flow (which might be bad or good I don't know if it's better to have more airflow from the bottom or more exhaust from the top. If top, back or front?

3. How do open the slot for my GPU?

4. Is it okay if I use a magnetic screwdriver?

5. How would I install a DVD drive? I know I have to take off the front panel, but then what?

6. The cables for the power button, reset button, power LED, etc. are very thin and different than the one I have for my case, where would I plug it in?

7. Not really a question but I suggest not putting your finger into the watercooling tube hole because it's hard to get your finger out and it hurts.

8. How do I install the bottom fan? How do I screw it in because the filter is blocking the screws?

9. Should I take off those plastic things attached to the case for wires? How would I take them out?

10. Because I have never built a computer before just looking at the case makes me wonder what to do.

Here is my plan:

1. Turn my computer off, take out all cables, external and internal.
2. Take out PSU.
3. Unscrew motherboard and just take it out? That simple? How exactly do I take it out? What about the part of the motherboard that sticks out from the back?
4. Unscrew HDD's take them out.
5 .Unscrew DVD drive then what? Just pull it out?

Putting into case:

1. Screw in headers.
2. Put the motherboard on the headers and screw it in (how much is not too tight?) What about placing it so it sticks out the back?
3. Install the PSU and sort out the cables.
4. Put in DVD drive.
5. Put in HDD's.
6. Put in cables for hardware.
7. Put in cables for fans.
8. Hope everything works out fine.

EDIT: So far I have the front top fan in.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Turns out I have 3 molex ports so problem solved.

Now I have a couple of questions.

1. I want to start building tomorrow (Friday). I am missing 2 molex connectors which will mean I will run 3 fans at 3V and the rest on 5V. Another thing, I am also missing 1 fan.

2. Which fans where? I am gonna keep the stock fans where they are. Now, there are 2 spaces on the top and 1 space on the bottom for a fan. I have bought 2 140 mm fans (LED AND QUIET AS PHUQ) originally for the top, but I am thinking of using one for the bottom because they fit there. So where would I put the extra fan that I am going to buy? If I put it on top I won't have shiny LED's but will be less air flow (which might be bad or good I don't know if it's better to have more airflow from the bottom or more exhaust from the top. If top, back or front?

*i dont remember exactly where the stock fans are but id keep one in front (u can mod and 1 in 5.25" bay too!) but 1 in front. 1 over card intaking air for video card. rear fan. and the rear top at minimum. if u have any extra fans, 1 for the bottom to push air up and the front top fan INTAKE air. so it intakes fresh cool air in thru heatsink and back out thru rear top or rear fan*

3. How do open the slot for my GPU?

*what you mean? all u need is the push the tab thingy down and u should be able to rotate the tab away letting go of the covers on teh case.*

4. Is it okay if I use a magnetic screwdriver?

*i use a magnetic to put the screw in but usually i switch for another to tighten =X*

5. How would I install a DVD drive? I know I have to take off the front panel, but then what?

*all u need to do is take off the front panel by putting ur hand on the bottom of the front panel and pulling. the drive bay covers are clipped on. u can use the tool-less feature of the case but i put screws anyway.. lol*

6. The cables for the power button, reset button, power LED, etc. are very thin and different than the one I have for my case, where would I plug it in?
*
bottom right of the mobo should be where the place u should conenct to is. refer to your mobo's manual for correct pins to connect*

7. Not really a question but I suggest not putting your finger into the watercooling tube hole because it's hard to get your finger out and it hurts.

*lol? chinese finger trap*

8. How do I install the bottom fan? How do I screw it in because the filter is blocking the screws?

*take off the filter.*

9. Should I take off those plastic things attached to the case for wires? How would I take them out?

*i believe they are screwed on.. turn counter clock wise while u slightly pull and they should come out. i never used those clips.. wrong placement for what i needed lol*

10. Because I have never built a computer before just looking at the case makes me wonder what to do.

Here is my plan:

1. Turn my computer off, take out all cables, external and internal.
2. Take out PSU.
3. Unscrew motherboard and just take it out? That simple? How exactly do I take it out? What about the part of the motherboard that sticks out from the back?
4. Unscrew HDD's take them out.
5 .Unscrew DVD drive then what? Just pull it out?

Putting into case:

1. Screw in headers.
2. Put the motherboard on the headers and screw it in (how much is not too tight?) What about placing it so it sticks out the back?
3. Install the PSU and sort out the cables.
4. Put in DVD drive.
5. Put in HDD's.
6. Put in cables for hardware.
7. Put in cables for fans.
8. Hope everything works out fine.

EDIT: So far I have the front top fan in.

make sure u put the mobo on like a static free bag and not on carpet or on a place where static electricity may be a problem.

the mobo should only be secured by 9 screws. the part of the mobo that sticks out the back is attached to the mobo. just slightly tilt in that direction and pull. should come right out. it shouldnt be attached to anything. take off the i/o plate too and put it in your new case. that plate is specific for your mobo.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

...yah what he said...

For being such complicated machines, computers are relatively easy to take apart and and assemble. Things are modular. Just disconnect wires, unscrew, remove.

The wiring connectors for nearly everything are goof-proof - it's [usually







] impossible to hook up things backwards or to improper voltages. ONE EXCEPTION (i'm sure there are others) are the LED, Power, Reset on the CM 690. These are just pin connectors can could be mixed up, but the cables are labeled and my mobo was also. The directions for your mobo will be really helpful for this and more.

Take your time. Find somewhere with lots of space to work (not the floor). *Watch out for static*, as was said keep mobo on static bag. Put the screws into a cereal bowl or something similar. It will make the rebuild go smoother.

#7 was hilarious. Made me laugh while @ work. Thanks.


----------



## imtony

For people with Corsair 750w or 850w PSU and route it through the back of the mobo tray, how do you close that side of the window? I can not get it to close in any way...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
...yah what he said...

For being such complicated machines, computers are relatively easy to take apart and and assemble. Things are modular. Just disconnect wires, unscrew, remove.

The wiring connectors for nearly everything are goof-proof - it's [usually







] impossible to hook up things backwards or to improper voltages. ONE EXCEPTION (i'm sure there are others) are the LED, Power, Reset on the CM 690. These are just pin connectors can could be mixed up, but the cables are labeled and my mobo was also. The directions for your mobo will be really helpful for this and more.

Take your time. Find somewhere with lots of space to work (not the floor). *Watch out for static*, as was said keep mobo on static bag. Put the screws into a cereal bowl or something similar. It will make the rebuild go smoother.

#7 was hilarious. Made me laugh while @ work. Thanks.

actually i heard somewhere not to put a board ON the static bag since it attracts all static to the outside in order to keep the inside safe. imo the pink/black plastic ish thing that the board sits on is great.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imtony* 
For people with Corsair 750w or 850w PSU and route it through the back of the mobo tray, how do you close that side of the window? I can not get it to close in any way...

When I close that panel on my case I have to lay it on the opposite panel and use my knees to hold the bottom part in the slots while using my hands to push down/slide the panel on...

Brute force always wins!

Honestly though, a lot of 690 owners that I've seen have cut a small "slot" into that back of the lip that sticks off of the motherboard tray. That way there's less pressure on the side of your case from all the cables routed through there.


----------



## Viper897

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
When I close that panel on my case I have to lay it on the opposite panel and use my knees to hold the bottom part in the slots while using my hands to push down/slide the panel on...

Brute force always wins!

Honestly though, a lot of 690 owners that I've seen have cut a small "slot" into that back of the lip that sticks off of the motherboard tray. That way there's less pressure on the side of your case from all the cables routed through there.

There is a bit of force needed for mine, i dont have all the cables back there but the 24 pin mobo connector is enough to cause me to have to mess around with the panel a bit when placing it back onto the case.


----------



## Blue83

I wanna be in a cool club!









This is what I got done so far...













































Sand blasted and painted the inside flat black. Removed the plastic grills infront and on top of the 120mm fans. Did a lil raptor hard drive mod, and some wire management. Thats about it for now.


----------



## iandroo888

you should mod that sidepanel to show the raptor =X


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:
Originally Posted by Bartmasta View Post
Turns out I have 3 molex ports so problem solved.

Now I have a couple of questions.

1. I want to start building tomorrow (Friday). I am missing 2 molex connectors which will mean I will run 3 fans at 3V and the rest on 5V. Another thing, I am also missing 1 fan.

2. Which fans where? I am gonna keep the stock fans where they are. Now, there are 2 spaces on the top and 1 space on the bottom for a fan. I have bought 2 140 mm fans (LED AND QUIET AS PHUQ) originally for the top, but I am thinking of using one for the bottom because they fit there. So where would I put the extra fan that I am going to buy? If I put it on top I won't have shiny LED's but will be less air flow (which might be bad or good I don't know if it's better to have more airflow from the bottom or more exhaust from the top. If top, back or front?

i dont remember exactly where the stock fans are but id keep one in front (u can mod and 1 in 5.25" bay too!) but 1 in front. 1 over card intaking air for video card. rear fan. and the rear top at minimum. if u have any extra fans, 1 for the bottom to push air up and the front top fan INTAKE air. so it intakes fresh cool air in thru heatsink and back out thru rear top or rear fan

3. How do open the slot for my GPU?

what you mean? all u need is the push the tab thingy down and u should be able to rotate the tab away letting go of the covers on teh case.

4. Is it okay if I use a magnetic screwdriver?

i use a magnetic to put the screw in but usually i switch for another to tighten =X

5. How would I install a DVD drive? I know I have to take off the front panel, but then what?

all u need to do is take off the front panel by putting ur hand on the bottom of the front panel and pulling. the drive bay covers are clipped on. u can use the tool-less feature of the case but i put screws anyway.. lol

6. The cables for the power button, reset button, power LED, etc. are very thin and different than the one I have for my case, where would I plug it in?

bottom right of the mobo should be where the place u should conenct to is. refer to your mobo's manual for correct pins to connect

7. Not really a question but I suggest not putting your finger into the watercooling tube hole because it's hard to get your finger out and it hurts.

lol? chinese finger trap

8. How do I install the bottom fan? How do I screw it in because the filter is blocking the screws?

take off the filter.

9. Should I take off those plastic things attached to the case for wires? How would I take them out?

i believe they are screwed on.. turn counter clock wise while u slightly pull and they should come out. i never used those clips.. wrong placement for what i needed lol

10. Because I have never built a computer before just looking at the case makes me wonder what to do.

Here is my plan:

1. Turn my computer off, take out all cables, external and internal.
2. Take out PSU.
3. Unscrew motherboard and just take it out? That simple? How exactly do I take it out? What about the part of the motherboard that sticks out from the back?
4. Unscrew HDD's take them out.
5 .Unscrew DVD drive then what? Just pull it out?

Putting into case:

1. Screw in headers.
2. Put the motherboard on the headers and screw it in (how much is not too tight?) What about placing it so it sticks out the back?
3. Install the PSU and sort out the cables.
4. Put in DVD drive.
5. Put in HDD's.
6. Put in cables for hardware.
7. Put in cables for fans.
8. Hope everything works out fine.

EDIT: So far I have the front top fan in.
make sure u put the mobo on like a static free bag and not on carpet or on a place where static electricity may be a problem.

the mobo should only be secured by 9 screws. the part of the mobo that sticks out the back is attached to the mobo. just slightly tilt in that direction and pull. should come right out. it shouldnt be attached to anything. take off the i/o plate too and put it in your new case. that plate is specific for your mobo.

Okay cool.

I'll take off side fan in that case and mount it on the top.

How do I take off the filter for the bottom fan?

I'm still not sure if using a magnetic screwdriver is okay, I don't want it to ruin my parts.

Thanks a lot guys!

EDIT: Is there a way to mount the bottom fan and have the dust filter on? I don't want dust in my case.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

you should mod that sidepanel to show the raptor =X
That'd look cool!

What's going on there anayway? Looks like a rappie (soft mounted?) out of the way for better airflow?


----------



## mills

Have another measurement question that someone might be able to help with. I'm looking for the measurements of the CD drive bay (possibly with a drive in the top bay?) Mocking up a wind tunnel out of acrylic and need the measurements for my build. Will post up the blue prints when finished.

let me clarify. I need the measurements of the inside of the bay. The length of the bay would also be nice, but not critical.


----------



## Blue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
you should mod that sidepanel to show the raptor =X


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
That'd look cool!

What's going on there anayway? Looks like a rappie (soft mounted?) out of the way for better airflow?

Yea I had been wanting/planning on modding the side panel to show off my raptor mod. Just havnt gotten around to doing it yet. That was the main reason of doing the raptor mod. I also have a WD 640GB hard drive that mounts in the very top 5.25" day drive.

These are 2 designs I have in mind for the side panel mod to show the raptor mod.








or


----------



## flowtek

*@Blue83*: is that CM 2000RPM ur using for your case fan?


----------



## mills

Here are spec/instructions on how to make the drive bay wind tunnel with acrylic. If you want a PDF, send me a PM.

This build would use a 120mm fan and enough acrylic for the required panels.


----------



## Blue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
*@Blue83*: is that CM 2000RPM ur using for your case fan?

Yea I have 10 CM 2000rpm 120mm fans in my case. Including the 2 on my TRUE in a push/pull config. I have 9 of these http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=116. Then the 1 fan on the side panel is the factory 120mm fan that came with it. I need to order 1 more of the CM 2000rpm fans to replace it also. And they really are pretty quiet. Even with 10 fans, its really not too loud. Hands down the best and best looking fans you can get for the money. High CFM, low DB. FTW


----------



## flowtek

very nice case fan, not to bright, i also got 5 of it but only installed one for heatsink at the moment, tried with all and temps amazingly drop as much as 6c under load







, but now i keep the other four for my new build..










flo

EDIT: ..its US$9 in my country







, but worth to get


----------



## Shooter116

I was interested in getting a few of those CM Hyper fans for my case too, but i'm worried because they are sleeve bearing fans, and I want to mount them on the top (horizontally). Would this be a bad idea?


----------



## ears1991

Really love all these cases here, very impressive
I was wondering if there was a good guide for how to make a side window, similar to that shown in the first post here (particularly with what looks to be the rubber around the window)

I would love to do this to my cm elite 330

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## flowtek

*Shooter116*: you wont see any immediate failure, fan would prolly run with slower rpm but it will last at least 2-3 years, well thats only my experience though


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ears1991* 
Really love all these cases here, very impressive
I was wondering if there was a good guide for how to make a side window, similar to that shown in the first post here (particularly with what looks to be the rubber around the window)

I would love to do this to my cm elite 330

Any help would be appreciated









I have one of those cases as well that I'm going to be doing a bit more aggressive mod than the 690. check the build log in my sig for the 690 and I'll post a new work log soon on the 330 elite case.


----------



## ears1991

^^Thanks for the reply









Will check it out

The other thing that i forgot to mention, was mounting the 120mm fan on the acrylic as has been done in the first post, which looks awesome, would that be tricky? for a noob at this stuff

Is there a name for the rubber stuff that is used on the window? Really need to get me some


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ears1991* 
Is there a name for the rubber stuff that is used on the window? Really need to get me some


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@ ears1991 - the rubbber stuff is called U channel or C channel.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

@ flowtek - Diggin' that yellow man, for some reason. Sweet job.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

mmm tbh i really don't like that yellow... but whatever floats ya boat


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

Honestly though, a lot of 690 owners that I've seen have cut a small "slot" into that back of the lip that sticks off of the motherboard tray. That way there's less pressure on the side of your case from all the cables routed through there.
Thats what I did. I have 98% of my cables routed through the back and can close that side of the case just as easily as I can close the "display" side. No extra pressure at all. Used a new pair of wire cutters to cut the lip, then pliers to bend and tear the rest. It was pretty easy. But it weakens the tray, makes it a little floppy. If you do try to make the cut do it up high or down low. File any sharp edges, cover with electrical tape. Remove the mobo before attempting.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
mmm tbh i really don't like that yellow... but whatever floats ya boat









heh!! ha ha, yeah right


----------



## Freelancer852

So I removed the honeycomb from my top grill for better airflow... And in an attempt to see if I could move the 120mm top fans in between the top of the case and the top mesh. Unfortunately the space is just to small to fit the fans up top...


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
So I removed the honeycomb from my top grill for better airflow... And in an attempt to see if I could move the 120mm top fans in between the top of the case and the top mesh. Unfortunately the space is just to small to fit the fans up top...

Unlucky =[, How thick are your fans?

Rian G.


----------



## turbogeek

i'm pretty sure you can fit the thinner 120x20 fans in the very top but you'll have to trim a lot of the plastic inside the 'lid.'


----------



## simao

Hi all







my first post... i'm enchanted with this great case...
















*the RIG:*

CPU : *Intel i7 920 @ 3.3*
CPU Cooling : *NOCTUA NH-U12P SE1366*
Motherboard : *ASUS P6T DELUXE SOCKET 1366 DDR3 TRI CHANNEL*
Memory : *6GB GSKILL DDR3 PC3-10600 1333MHz TRIPLE CHANNEL (3x2GB)*
Graphics Card : *EVGA GTX 260 216 CORE 55nm 896M - Returning from RMA*
Hard Drive : *Raid0 2 x Samsung F1 Spinpoint 320G + Maxtor DM10 250Gb (storage)*
Case : *Coolermaster 690*
Power Supply : *LC POWER HYPERION 700W 4-RAIL PCIe*
Monitor : *Samsung 2032BW 20'*
Speaker : *Logitech Z4 2.1 Black*
Mouse : *A4 Tech - X7 Laser XL755K Black*
OS : *Windows 7 Ultimate x64*

*Now the pics of the case and the cable management.
*



















*Please feedback*


----------



## Guttboy

Simao....

I would say that your cable management is bad but I would only be pulling your chain....LOL









Simply put NICE WORK! You gave me an idea on how to clean up my stuff behind the MOBO tray....I NEVER thought of using Electrical tape







!

+REP for ya on that one buddy....thanks a bunch!









Suggestions.....well I personally would put a 140mm or 120mm on the bottom next to your PSU to bring in cool air. Additionally you may want to consider putting an exhaust 120mm on the top to assist in removing heat. There are probably many pros/cons for doing such but I did and love it. Finally, Seeing that you are NOT using the other optical bays right now you may want to consider putting a fan there to blow from the front of your case through the optical bay. This would send cool air from the front straight at your CPU cooler...just a thought.

Other than that I like your setup....very clean!

Regards,


----------



## simao

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Simao....

I would say that your cable management is bad but I would only be pulling your chain....LOL









Simply put NICE WORK! You gave me an idea on how to clean up my stuff behind the MOBO tray....I NEVER thought of using Electrical tape







!

+REP for ya on that one buddy....thanks a bunch!









Suggestions.....well I personally would put a 140mm or 120mm on the bottom next to your PSU to bring in cool air. Additionally you may want to consider putting an exhaust 120mm on the top to assist in removing heat. There are probably many pros/cons for doing such but I did and love it. Finally, Seeing that you are NOT using the other optical bays right now you may want to consider putting a fan there to blow from the front of your case through the optical bay. This would send cool air from the front straight at your CPU cooler...just a thought.

Other than that I like your setup....very clean!

Regards,










Many thanks buddy.

Yes, it was my first REAL cable management.

You're right, during this week i will add some fans.

I'm thinking to add 3x NOISEBLOCKER BLACKSILENT XL2 RETAIL 120MM 21dBA

one to the buttom (intake) and the other 2 on the top (exausting).

maybe add another one to the bay's, as you suggested









what do you think?, and the cable management, there is something to improve?

Greetings from Portugal


----------



## Farley

This topic convinced me to order a CM-690.







Some very sleek case mods in here.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys are the stock fans for it bad? I heard they were around 45 CFM. My 140mm @ 16DBA are 60 CFM


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simao* 
Many thanks buddy.

Yes, it was my first REAL cable management.

You're right, during this week i will add some fans.

I'm thinking to add 3x NOISEBLOCKER BLACKSILENT XL2 RETAIL 120MM 21dBA

one to the buttom (intake) and the other 2 on the top (exausting).

maybe add another one to the bay's, as you suggested









what do you think?, and the cable management, there is something to improve?

Greetings from Portugal









In my opinion I think it looks great! I really have no experience with those fans, perhaps someone else can chime in. I also removed all the extra HDD cases so there would be a bit better airflow.

Portugal WOW....I haven't been to the mainland but I have been to the Azores a few times!

Best wishes!


----------



## simao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


In my opinion I think it looks great! I really have no experience with those fans, perhaps someone else can chime in. I also removed all the extra HDD cases so there would be a bit better airflow.

Portugal WOW....I haven't been to the mainland but I have been to the Azores a few times!

Best wishes!










Thanks

There is any way to decrease the side fan noise... it's disgusting...

There is any way to reduce that noise without using a controller and using it at max roration?

Thanks


----------



## Guttboy

Simao,

The noise from the side fan is because of the "honeycomb" pattern on the side panel itself. If you move the fan further INTO the case somehow then it reduces the sound a bit. I have tried this but have not found anything usefull yet. The other solution would be to remove the honecomb with dremel tool/hacksaw/snippers and replace it with some sort of grill or filter.

As far as the fan speed I do not know of any way except perhaps using a program called "speedfan" and manipulating it that way. I haven't used it in a long long time so not sure if it will work but essentially you would plug that fan into your MOBO and control it that way I assume.


----------



## simao

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Simao,

The noise from the side fan is because of the "honeycomb" pattern on the side panel itself. If you move the fan further INTO the case somehow then it reduces the sound a bit. I have tried this but have not found anything usefull yet. The other solution would be to remove the honecomb with dremel tool/hacksaw/snippers and replace it with some sort of grill or filter.

As far as the fan speed I do not know of any way except perhaps using a program called "speedfan" and manipulating it that way. I haven't used it in a long long time so not sure if it will work but essentially you would plug that fan into your MOBO and control it that way I assume.

Thanks for your quick reply's









Yes, i have a controller, but i wanted to use it at max rotation









I'll try to get a way to move the fan further inte the case, making a like a tunnel, i'll see what i can do.

Thanks man


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Unlucky =[, How thick are your fans?

Rian G.


They're standard size 120x25 120mm fans.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turbogeek*


i'm pretty sure you can fit the thinner 120x20 fans in the very top but you'll have to trim a lot of the plastic inside the 'lid.'


I need to check the local store for some thinner ones, hopefully they have some...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

daim... i have a question.

would a 140mm fan fit up top? i got the impression from this thread that there are 140mm holes inside the case, but there's not enough space in the actual top bezel. teh reason i ask is there are a couple of 140mm fans that are 20mm thin! so they are thin enough to fit, but i'm wondering whether they're small enough.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

140 fits the bottom for sure, but there aren't pre-drilled holes uptop for 140, only 120


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
140 fits the bottom for sure, but there aren't pre-drilled holes uptop for 140, only 120

There are 140mm pre-drilled holes on the top. I use (2) 140 x 25mm Yate Loons on my CM 690.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

nono... my question is not whether it will fit in the actual spot up the top, but whether it will fit in the mesh honeycomb bit if you cut it out.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
nono... my question is not whether it will fit in the actual spot up the top, but whether it will fit in the mesh honeycomb bit if you cut it out.


The 140's fit just fine on the inside of the case and I still have plenty of room for my TRUE.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*


The 140's fit just fine on the inside of the case and I still have plenty of room for my TRUE.


nooooo! i mean NOT in the interior! in teh top mesh honeycomb part!


----------



## Parental Fornicator

No. Calm down yo







read above this post as its been covered already


----------



## iandroo888

i am not sure if 140's will fit. only the slimmer versions of the 120mm will fit with some modding. 140 might be too big to fit flat against the mesh


----------



## cs_maan

I have a quick question about this case. When I bought it, it came with a bottom fan clip to keep the tool-less design, except, is that not supposed to fit 120mm fans? I've tried putting 3 different fans on it and none will fit, is it only for 140mm?

Also another annoyance is that when I put one of the intake fans (the side panel one) to intake air from the bottom, it hits the bottom of the case, is there anything that can be done that doesn't require me cutting the bottom fan grille (I'll eventually do this anyway) to stop it from grinding against the case?

Other than that I'm really happy with the case, $110 well spent







.


----------



## Sonorously

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I have a quick question about this case. When I bought it, it came with a bottom fan clip to keep the tool-less design, except, is that not supposed to fit 120mm fans? I've tried putting 3 different fans on it and none will fit, is it only for 140mm?

Also another annoyance is that when I put one of the intake fans (the side panel one) to intake air from the bottom, it hits the bottom of the case, is there anything that can be done that doesn't require me cutting the bottom fan grille (I'll eventually do this anyway) to stop it from grinding against the case?

Other than that I'm really happy with the case, $110 well spent







.

Get an anti vibration kit for 3$, it'll space the fan far enough so that it won't grind against the bottom panel.

http://www.jab-tech.com/120mm-Anti-V...k-pr-3268.html


----------



## cs_maan

Thanks







, wow I can't believe that didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## marsey99

you could just bend it away from the fan with some elbow grease too, but in truth you will just be better cutting the mesh away.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



I have a quick question about this case. When I bought it, it came with a bottom fan clip to keep the tool-less design, except, is that not supposed to fit 120mm fans? I've tried putting 3 different fans on it and none will fit, is it only for 140mm?


Every fan port on the case can handle a 140 OR a 120 mm fan. The tooless clips on that bottom filter can only take a 140mm fan but it takes a 120mm just fine if you use screws (you have to insert the screws through the bottom of the case steel into the fan plastic. The screws will never reach if you try to run the screws into the fan first!)

Quote:



Also another annoyance is that when I put one of the intake fans (the side panel one) to intake air from the bottom, it hits the bottom of the case, is there anything that can be done that doesn't require me cutting the bottom fan grille (I'll eventually do this anyway) to stop it from grinding against the case?


Forgive me if I'm not understanding this right, but if we are still talking about the same bottom intake fan, I really don't see why it would be hitting the bottom honeycomb. Could it also be that what the black filter with the clips is for is to act as a spacer? Like I said, It does fit 120mm fans when using fan screws...


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys i have a question

I have the cm690 with the side panel that has a window

when i took off the side fan there was a mesh thingy in front of it and now theres just a hole in my side panel

can i just tape the mesh back on cause i wanna put the fan somewhere else?


----------



## Viper897

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


hey guys i have a question

I have the cm690 with the side panel that has a window

when i took off the side fan there was a mesh thingy in front of it and now theres just a hole in my side panel

can i just tape the mesh back on cause i wanna put the fan somewhere else?


You could tape it there but i would suggest not blocking the hole completely. You can also probably get some fine thread bolts and nuts and put in place that way. Personally i would put a fan there if it fits.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

can i just tape the mesh back on cause i wanna put the fan somewhere else?
You can... but the side fan is to help cool you graphics card (along with the bottom fan if you have a long card).

Maybe think about ordering more - they don't live forever and there is alot of fan room in the 690. It's a shame you can't Newegg in Poland / the EU, but I bet you have your sources!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
You can... but the side fan is to help cool you graphics card (along with the bottom fan if you have a long card).

Maybe think about ordering more - they don't live forever and there is alot of fan room in the 690. It's a shame you can't Newegg in Poland / the EU, but I bet you have your sources!

Well I'm already gotta have a bottom and front fan which will cool the GPU effectively. I've got 5 fans, all except for the side, but from what I heard the side fan disrupts air flow...


----------



## Viper897

looking at this from an aerodynamic perspective, yes it does, but looking at it logically your pushing cold air in, and letting the heat rise towards the top two fans and the rear fan. A lot of people say that disrupting the flow like this is a bad idea but my opinion is if you can get more cold air in the computer that will lower the temps . Just my opinion and anyone feel free to correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

Well I'm already gotta have a bottom and front fan which will cool the GPU effectively. I've got 5 fans, all except for the side, but from what I heard the side fan disrupts air flow...
I heard that too... I gues it sort of depends of your setup. Maybe some experimenting is in order.

Regardless, the suggestion to use screws to hold the filter grille on the case is a good idea. You probably don't want that thing falling onto the back of your video card while it is operating. _*Poof, imprisoned souls within card are released*_


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Every fan port on the case can handle a 140 OR a 120 mm fan. The tooless clips on that bottom filter can only take a 140mm fan but it takes a 120mm just fine if you use screws (you have to insert the screws through the bottom of the case steel into the fan plastic. The screws will never reach if you try to run the screws into the fan first!)

Forgive me if I'm not understanding this right, but if we are still talking about the same bottom intake fan, I really don't see why it would be hitting the bottom honeycomb. Could it also be that what the black filter with the clips is for is to act as a spacer? Like I said, It does fit 120mm fans when using fan screws...


Thanks.

And yes, any fan hits the filter AND the bottom mesh, not sure why, the only one that didn't hit was the front intake fan when I tried it, but that one is absolutely garbage at anything but lighting up. I have to get replacements soon.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Well I'm already gotta have a bottom and front fan which will cool the GPU effectively. I've got 5 fans, all except for the side, but from what I heard the side fan disrupts air flow...

I heard people say that as well but when I added a side fan it helped my cpu and GPU temps a couple degrees. I have a Scythe Slipstream 88CFM for my front intake and 140mm Scythe 61cfm for the side. I order all new exhaust fans 2 140mm Sharkoon S1402515P-3 for top exhaust and 1 Nanoxia FX12-2000 for rear exhaust.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
I heard people say that as well but when I added a side fan it helped my cpu and GPU temps a couple degrees. I have a Scythe Slipstream 88CFM for my front intake and 140mm Scythe 61cfm for the side. I order all new exhaust fans 2 140mm Sharkoon S1402515P-3 for top exhaust and 1 Nanoxia FX12-2000 for rear exhaust.

Is that the one at performance pcs?

Did you also see that one UV fan that looks exactly like the Nanoxia but its called Gelid, they look exactly the same, are they from the same manufacturer??


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Is that the one at performance pcs?

Did you also see that one UV fan that looks exactly like the Nanoxia but its called Gelid, they look exactly the same, are they from the same manufacturer??

I saw those at performance pcs but I got the fans from Crazypc not sure who makes the Gelid fans. These are the fans I bought http://www.crazypc.com/products/5750.html http://www.crazypc.com/products/fx12-2000-56262.html


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
I heard that too... I gues it sort of depends of your setup. Maybe some experimenting is in order.

Regardless, the suggestion to use screws to hold the filter grille on the case is a good idea. You probably don't want that thing falling onto the back of your video card while it is operating. _*Poof, imprisoned souls within card are released*_

the thing is there isn't really a way to screw them in, where would i find a 3mm long screw anyways


----------



## Viper897

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
the thing is there isn't really a way to screw them in, where would i find a 3mm long screw anyways

Go to a hobby shop that sells RC car and plane stuff, i worked at one and thats a fairly common size to be honest.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator* 
No. Calm down yo







read above this post as its been covered already

it has? where?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
i am not sure if 140's will fit. only the slimmer versions of the 120mm will fit with some modding. 140 might be too big to fit flat against the mesh

mmm... the thing i'm wondering about isn't how *thin* or *tall* the fan is, i'm concerned about the *width* of it. is the honeycomb mesh stuff even 140mm wide? before it gets to the hard plastic side bits of the top panel?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
it has? where?

somewhere a hundred pages back. There are tons of wonderful things in this thread, but it's really hard sometimes to find it. Maybe we could get a collection of links in the first post to other posts in the thread about these common questions?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
mmm... the thing i'm wondering about isn't how *thin* or *tall* the fan is, i'm concerned about the *width* of it. is the honeycomb mesh stuff even 140mm wide? before it gets to the hard plastic side bits of the top panel?

In all fairness, I know it's been posted in the thread somewhere.. but it has to be a hundred pages back or so. As far as from what I recall, I think folks have been able to fit 120mm/140mm (X20mm) fans above the metal and below the top cover. I'll have to look back through myself as I'm planning on tossing some 140mm fans between there this weekend (if I can track down a 140x20mm).

Even though the top cover is somewhat tapered, I'm still 90% sure that the fans will fit without an issue.


----------



## Tony Garcia

Hello... i like to show you pictures of my rig, from Argentina.
Specs:
Intel C2D e8400 c0 3.0 @ 3.82, Msi P7n Sli Platinum, 2x Msi 280gtx oc (Sli), 4x Corsair xms dhx 2gb 800mhz, 2x Western Digital 160gb sata, Western Digital 500gb, Lite On Dvd-rw, CoolerMaster Hyper TX-2, Coolermaster Real Power Pro 1250w, CoolerMaster Cm 690 Nvidia Edition,
Hope you like the pictures... Peace!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper897* 
Go to a hobby shop that sells RC car and plane stuff, i worked at one and thats a fairly common size to be honest.

I'll try taping it at first with duct tape and say how it goes.

Actually I'll just get my dad to get a really short screw and I'll put a bolt on the end to stop it from moving around.


----------



## mills

pics of the new build coming tonight


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@Bartmasta: So was your case worth the wait? Are you done building, any pictures? (i'll be looking for yours, mills)

Man, I enjoy looking at other [CM 690] rigs - It's like sugar for the mind!


----------



## Bartmasta

Well my case looks great but I didn't put my hardware in it yet, currently my computer is getting fixed by some tech guy (I tried by myself and asked forums) because something with the CPU is messed up I think. I didn't want my new case to be scratched so I left it in it's old one.

I will post a picture tomorrow perhaps of the 2 140mm case fans that I bought mounted on top.


----------



## JontyB

update: new GFX Card.










my cable management has slipped just a bit, that will be corrected


----------



## mills

Here's my rig.









Bad picture.









The innards.

Add me to the club!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mills* 
Here's my rig.

Add me to the club!

looks good man.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

very nice Mills, very nice indeed. Those fans look great, and the window shape is perfect. Your pics really show how cramped this case is as your layout/cable management is spot on, and still no room to spare really.


----------



## cs_maan

Oh yeah add me as well, ill post more pictures once I get new fans and UV CCFL's.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@mills: I like the two round / two square corners on the window. Fans look good, too.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mills*


Here's my rig.

Add me to the club!


Mills,

OUTSTANDING JOB! I am envious! How long did it take you to make the window area and how much did it end up costing you? I am going to attempt to do that with my rig in the future and I LOVE the way you have it setup!


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Well my case looks great but I didn't put my hardware in it yet, currently my computer is getting fixed by some tech guy (I tried by myself and asked forums) because something with the CPU is messed up I think. I didn't want my new case to be scratched so I left it in it's old one.

I will post a picture tomorrow perhaps of the 2 140mm case fans that I bought mounted on top.


Bartmasta.....*what happened to your rig?* I might have missed something...I too am anxious to see your pictures! I am sure it will be worth the wait!

Regards,


----------



## mills

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Mills,

OUTSTANDING JOB! I am envious! How long did it take you to make the window area and how much did it end up costing you? I am going to attempt to do that with my rig in the future and I LOVE the way you have it setup!










*@ Guttboy* The window cost me around $12...

$8 ish for the acrylic sheet
$3 ish for the U-Channel from Autozone

Thanks for the compliments everyone


----------



## abp667

Hi everyone,
I am just about ready to pull the trigger on my first build and i'm going to be using the 690 for my case. I am trying to decide on a solid fan configuration. I was thinking intake in the front and bottom then exhaust from back and both of the top. Are any of the stock fans worth keeping? I was thinking of doing 120mm all around.

I was thinking of buying 2 of these APEVIA CF12SL-UBL 120mm Blue LED for the top exhausts then moving the side panel fan to the bottom. Should i swap the bottom intake and front fans for more powerful fans? I'm trying to keep everything coming from Newegg if possible. Any input is very welcome.

Thanks. Looking forward to joining the club.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mills*


*@ Guttboy* The window cost me around $12...

$8 ish for the acrylic sheet
$3 ish for the U-Channel from Autozone

Thanks for the compliments everyone










 Thanks Mills! Where did you pick up the acrylic sheet? I am assuming you cut out the panel with a dremmel with tape to protect the finish correct? How did you affix the panel to the case...did it fit into the U-channel or did you have to glue it?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


somewhere a hundred pages back. There are tons of wonderful things in this thread, but it's really hard sometimes to find it. Maybe we could get a collection of links in the first post to other posts in the thread about these common questions?

In all fairness, I know it's been posted in the thread somewhere.. but it has to be a hundred pages back or so. As far as from what I recall, I think folks have been able to fit 120mm/140mm (X20mm) fans above the metal and below the top cover. I'll have to look back through myself as I'm planning on tossing some 140mm fans between there this weekend (if I can track down a 140x20mm).

Even though the top cover is somewhat tapered, I'm still 90% sure that the fans will fit without an issue.


yea... i read through the entire thread. i've seen plenty of people with 120mm fans in the honeycomb top area, but i thought the external side bits would physically prevent a 140mm fan from fitting, thickness be damned.


----------



## [Hurricane]

Hey all!! Im new here, let's join the club









Q6600 ~ 3,20Ghz;
Asus P5Q Deluxe P45;
4GB Gskill PC8000;
ATI HD4850;
PC Power Silencer 610W (too much cables...)

My case.. really simple but clean


























Omg! The dark side
























And the final look

















Add me to the club


----------



## mills

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Thanks Mills! Where did you pick up the acrylic sheet? I am assuming you cut out the panel with a dremmel with tape to protect the finish correct? How did you affix the panel to the case...did it fit into the U-channel or did you have to glue it?

*@ Guttboy* I bought the acrylic at Lowes. They have lots of sizes and a couple of different types. Lexan is a more expensive acrylic but a little more durable (not really needed as I doubt you will be doing too much with the window) and the regular type of acrylic which is drastically cheaper.

I used double sided 3M tape to attach the window to the door, but now that I look back on it, I think I would have taken a different approach at the window. Probably made cleaner cuts and made the edge of the cut look clean and use a clean hex head bolt to attach the window. Anyways, the way I did it was probably the easiest way too attach the acrylic.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
Hi everyone,
I am just about ready to pull the trigger on my first build and i'm going to be using the 690 for my case. I am trying to decide on a solid fan configuration. I was thinking intake in the front and bottom then exhaust from back and both of the top. Are any of the stock fans worth keeping? I was thinking of doing 120mm all around.

I was thinking of buying 2 of these APEVIA CF12SL-UBL 120mm Blue LED for the top exhausts then moving the side panel fan to the bottom. Should i swap the bottom intake and front fans for more powerful fans? I'm trying to keep everything coming from Newegg if possible. Any input is very welcome.

Thanks. Looking forward to joining the club.


nothing wrong with putting 120mm everywhere.. but if you could step up to 140's on the top exhaust and bottom input, it'd be an improvement. I love the egg too, but you can do a lot better for a fan selection if you look on other sites. Petrastechshop, jab-tech, etc... I used to order everything from the egg, but if you can shop around.. .try to. As far as fans, I replaced all of mine and are actually ordering fans again today to replace those. I picked up low speed 120mm yates, but am moving to medium speed 140's on the top and bottom and low profile medium speed 120x120x20mm on the front back.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mills* 
*@ Guttboy* I bought the acrylic at Lowes. They have lots of sizes and a couple of different types. Lexan is a more expensive acrylic but a little more durable (not really needed as I doubt you will be doing too much with the window) and the regular type of acrylic which is drastically cheaper.

I used double sided 3M tape to attach the window to the door, but now that I look back on it, I think I would have taken a different approach at the window. Probably made cleaner cuts and made the edge of the cut look clean and use a clean hex head bolt to attach the window. Anyways, the way I did it was probably the easiest way too attach the acrylic.

This is my next project after the 4 in 3 device comes in today. Where in the world in lowes is the acrylic? I've been digging through but must be blind.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Bartmasta.....*what happened to your rig?* I might have missed something...I too am anxious to see your pictures! I am sure it will be worth the wait!

Regards,










Well actually I'm not exactly sure what happened. One day my games just started to stutter (it's not that much of a problem but it does get annoying when I play counter strike). I tried nearly everything and I'm thinking my cpu is messed up, although it survives stress tests and doesn't give me any crashes...

So the guy at the repair shop says, he doesn't see any problems and is asking me to come and show him the stuttering, but now I'm wonderinf if I should just take my rig back, I mean it will probably cost me a bit and I will probably have to wait till next week at least and I can't live with that...

:swearing:


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Well actually I'm not exactly sure what happened. One day my games just started to stutter (it's not that much of a problem but it does get annoying when I play counter strike). I tried nearly everything and I'm thinking my cpu is messed up, although it survives stress tests and doesn't give me any crashes...

So the guy at the repair shop says, he doesn't see any problems and is asking me to come and show him the stuttering, but now I'm wonderinf if I should just take my rig back, I mean it will probably cost me a bit and I will probably have to wait till next week at least and I can't live with that...

:swearing:

Sadly, it doesn't sound like the guy at the repair shop knows what he's doing (other than milking you for cash). You'd more likely get better help on these forums.. for free. All you'd need is a few screenshots/vidcaps of the problem or something. Keep a log of what you've tried and post that, etc.

If your PC is surviving stress tests/torture tests.. which ones? Are you running prime? OCCT? superpi? etc? what are temps when you do? running a few passes of 3dmark?

Let us know, we could probably help out a bit... and we won't try to sucker you into paying $22 bucks for a 120mm yate loon fan and 3 screws.


----------



## mills

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
This is my next project after the 4 in 3 device comes in today. Where in the world in lowes is the acrylic? I've been digging through but must be blind.

There should be a glass cutting area, I found it around where the key cutter/door hardware is. The acrylics will be there. Which Lowes are you near?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mills* 
There should be a glass cutting area, I found it around where the key cutter/door hardware is. The acrylics will be there. Which Lowes are you near?

Asheboro. I'll dig around back there this weekend and see what I can come up with.


----------



## mills

Yeah check it out. They should have it. If not, check Home Depot where the windows and doors are.


----------



## abp667

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


nothing wrong with putting 120mm everywhere.. but if you could step up to 140's on the top exhaust and bottom input, it'd be an improvement. I love the egg too, but you can do a lot better for a fan selection if you look on other sites. Petrastechshop, jab-tech, etc... I used to order everything from the egg, but if you can shop around.. .try to. As far as fans, I replaced all of mine and are actually ordering fans again today to replace those. I picked up low speed 120mm yates, but am moving to medium speed 140's on the top and bottom and low profile medium speed 120x120x20mm on the front back.


Ok. So let's say you are me. I'm not too concerned about weather or not i have led's everywhere. I just want a well cooled case. I'm planning on doing some overclocking but nothing too aggressive and I may SLI 285's down the road. What specific setup would you use for a 2 intake (front & bottom) and 3 exhaust system (2 tops & back)? Keep in mind i have no idea what manufacturers are more reliable or what CFM is preferrable.

I'm also thinking about getting a fan controller and any advice with that would be very welcome.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abp667*


Ok. So let's say you are me. I'm not too concerned about weather or not i have led's everywhere. I just want a well cooled case. I'm planning on doing some overclocking but nothing too aggressive and I may SLI 285's down the road. What specific setup would you use for a 2 intake (front & bottom) and 3 exhaust system (2 tops & back)? Keep in mind i have no idea what manufacturers are more reliable or what CFM is preferrable.

I'm also thinking about getting a fan controller and any advice with that would be very welcome.

Thanks again for all your help.



I've had a lot of luck with my Sunbeam Rheobus that I put in. For under 15 bucks or so, I can't really complain. No LED's here either. As far as air flow for a slight OC and sli 285's I would really recommend:
- 1 medium/high speed 140 on the bottom to get more cool air in to feed the 285/285's (that's what I'm shooting for too, overkill is fun).
- at least 1 high speed 120mm on the front in the stock location (another if you can manage the space for another fan in the 5.25 bays up top.
- 2 120x20mm fans mounted between the top of the case and the metal mesh after cutting out the honeycomb... OR 2 140mm fans on the inside of the metal. 
- 1 120 medium speed as the exhaust.

If possible run the intake fans linked to one channel on the fan controller, same for the exhaust.

As far as brands, you'll get tons of replies on fan brands. I've used Yate Loons that I normally buy from jab-tech.com. They're relatively inexpensive, reliable, and just a simple fan. The fans that I'm running are just straight forward black case fans. No leds, nothing fancy.. but they move enough air to keep my OC cool and the system pretty quiet too.


----------



## abp667

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I've had a lot of luck with my Sunbeam Rheobus that I put in. For under 15 bucks or so, I can't really complain. No LED's here either. As far as air flow for a slight OC and sli 285's I would really recommend:
- 1 medium/high speed 140 on the bottom to get more cool air in to feed the 285/285's (that's what I'm shooting for too, overkill is fun).
- at least 1 high speed 120mm on the front in the stock location (another if you can manage the space for another fan in the 5.25 bays up top.
- 2 120x20mm fans mounted between the top of the case and the metal mesh after cutting out the honeycomb... OR 2 140mm fans on the inside of the metal.
- 1 120 medium speed as the exhaust.

If possible run the intake fans linked to one channel on the fan controller, same for the exhaust.

As far as brands, you'll get tons of replies on fan brands. I've used Yate Loons that I normally buy from jab-tech.com. They're relatively inexpensive, reliable, and just a simple fan. The fans that I'm running are just straight forward black case fans. No leds, nothing fancy.. but they move enough air to keep my OC cool and the system pretty quiet too.

I have a couple of things.
-I'm having trouble finding 120x20 fans. I see plenty of 120x25's
-I found some scythe 140's that are circular. Will this cause an issue when mounting on the bottom and possibly on the top of the case?
-I was trying to find a controller that would handle all the intakes and exhaust on the same knob but i'm not sure if i'm looking in the right place or for the right thing.

Thanks again


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
I have a couple of things.
-I'm having trouble finding 120x20 fans. I see plenty of 120x25's

It might be difficult on the egg (I haven't looked clearly through their fan second just yet) to come up with a 120x20, but this is what I just ordered this morning: Yate Loon 120x20mm medium speed case fan.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
-I found some scythe 140's that are circular. Will this cause an issue when mounting on the bottom and possibly on the top of the case?

I can't think of any reason that it would be an issue. I have 120x25's up top right now and have seen (I think so anyway) a 120x38 used up top. As long as it clears your hsf, you're golden.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
-I was trying to find a controller that would handle all the intakes and exhaust on the same knob but i'm not sure if i'm looking in the right place or for the right thing.

Basically, each fan doesn't have to have its own channel/knob if you're planning on running certain fans at the same speed. For example, I have one connector from 1 input fan running to my rheobus, then link the other fans by the molex connection. 2 fans per channel on the rheobus runs smooth.


----------



## Bartmasta

Heya guys I'm gonna be putting my hardware in to my CM690 on Friday probably.

I'm a bit worried about messing something up though... I mean it's simple except for the motherboard. I'm worried about taking it out and putting it in. Does anyone know any good detailed guides and a video that can help me out?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Heya guys I'm gonna be putting my hardware in to my CM690 on Friday probably.

I'm a bit worried about messing something up though... I mean it's simple except for the motherboard. I'm worried about taking it out and putting it in. Does anyone know any good detailed guides and a video that can help me out?

Here ya go.

As far as taking it everything out of your current case, just remove everything from your current board. Place everyone on anti-static / non conductive surface.


----------



## Viper897

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Heya guys I'm gonna be putting my hardware in to my CM690 on Friday probably.

I'm a bit worried about messing something up though... I mean it's simple except for the motherboard. I'm worried about taking it out and putting it in. Does anyone know any good detailed guides and a video that can help me out?

see if you can get an anti static wristband, this you will clip to your case and ground yourself so when you handle the mother board you wont have to worry as much, but still place the mobo on an anti static bag. And not to worry its not bad, my sig rig is the first computer ive ever built and the build went smoothly. Just make sure you take your time and dont force things and youll do just fine.


----------



## abp667

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
It might be difficult on the egg (I haven't looked clearly through their fan second just yet) to come up with a 120x20, but this is what I just ordered this morning: Yate Loon 120x20mm medium speed case fan.

I can't think of any reason that it would be an issue. I have 120x25's up top right now and have seen (I think so anyway) a 120x38 used up top. As long as it clears your hsf, you're golden.

Basically, each fan doesn't have to have its own channel/knob if you're planning on running certain fans at the same speed. For example, I have one connector from 1 input fan running to my rheobus, then link the other fans by the molex connection. 2 fans per channel on the rheobus runs smooth.

OK here is what i've been able to put together over at Jab-tech
(3) YATE LOON 120mmx25mm Case Fan - High Speed (2 top exhaust, 1 intake front)
(1) YATE LOON 120mmx25 Case Fan - Medium Speed (Rear exhaust)
(1) Scythe "KAZE MARU" 140mm Case Fan - 1900rpm (bottom intake)
Fan Control
Sunbeam RHK-EX-BA Rheobus-Extreme Fan Controller Panel

For cable management i have a ton of short black zip ties but i was also thinking of buying some black wire sleeving. But i'm not sure how much a typical build needs. Right now in my cart i have 5' of 1/2" sleeving and 5' of 1/4" sleeving. Will these sleeves fit over all the different connections? I'm guessing they would have to.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
OK here is what i've been able to put together over at Jab-tech
(3) YATE LOON 120mmx25mm Case Fan - High Speed (2 top exhaust, 1 intake front)
(1) YATE LOON 120mmx25 Case Fan - Medium Speed (Rear exhaust)
(1) Scythe "KAZE MARU" 140mm Case Fan - 1900rpm (bottom intake)
Fan Control
Sunbeam RHK-EX-BA Rheobus-Extreme Fan Controller Panel

looks good to me. Also, since you're going to no LED, you'll need to unplug the leds from the PCB on the rheobus. There are links around here that show how, but I'm doing the same thing as soon as my fans get here, so I'll snap pics and upload them to my build log.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
For cable management i have a ton of short black zip ties but i was also thinking of buying some black wire sleeving. But i'm not sure how much a typical build needs. Right now in my cart i have 5' of 1/2" sleeving and 5' of 1/4" sleeving. Will these sleeves fit over all the different connections? I'm guessing they would have to.

I'm pretty sure they do. I only bought 3' of the cable sleeves and still had a lot leftover. Also, while you're there, you might want to pick up some fan connection extensions. I bought a few 12" extensions to reach back to the exhausts and still maintain the whole "hide as much as you can" doctrine that we adhere to.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
Here ya go.

As far as taking it everything out of your current case, just remove everything from your current board. Place everyone on anti-static / non conductive surface.

1. I don't have an anti-static bag, what can be a good anti static surface? Would a wooden desk be okay? I've got no carpets in my house.

2. That guide is the same as the one that came with my CM690, and it's not really detailed on how to insert the motherboard and doesn't say anything about removing one.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
1. I don't have an anti-static bag, what can be a good anti static surface? Would a wooden desk be okay? I've got no carpets in my house.

a wooden desk would be fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
2. That guide is the same as the one that came with my CM690, and it's not really detailed on how to insert the motherboard and doesn't say anything about removing one.

As far as installing the motherboard into the case, I think it's a pretty clear and detailed guide. You install your stand-offs. Place your board on top of the standoffs. Screw it in. When it comes to taking a motherboard out of a case, remove the peripherals (or don't, some have done it both ways). Unplug the power cables. You can leave the hsf/cpu in the board if you'd like. Unscrew it. Take it out. Take the guide I posted and just do everything backwards.


----------



## dieanotherday

too expensive... wish i had 1


----------



## trogalicious

what, the 690 is too expensive?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dieanotherday* 
too expensive... wish i had 1

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=109
$45 isn't too bad eh?


----------



## Bartmasta

well thanks a lot man but how do I handle the motherboard? Where do I hold it?

I still don't get how to take it out, I mean first I remove the screws, then I just pull it out and the i/o part should come off easy?

I'll check out some videos.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
Ok. So let's say you are me. I'm not too concerned about weather or not i have led's everywhere. I just want a well cooled case. I'm planning on doing some overclocking but nothing too aggressive and I may SLI 285's down the road. What specific setup would you use for a 2 intake (front & bottom) and 3 exhaust system (2 tops & back)? Keep in mind i have no idea what manufacturers are more reliable or what CFM is preferrable.

I'm also thinking about getting a fan controller and any advice with that would be very welcome.

Thanks again for all your help.

I just got 2 of these fans for my top exhaust http://www.crazypc.com/products/5750.html


----------



## Viper897

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


well thanks a lot man but how do I handle the motherboard? Where do I hold it?

I still don't get how to take it out, I mean first I remove the screws, then I just pull it out and the i/o part should come off easy?

I'll check out some videos.


Hold it by the sides of the board, and as long as you have removed everything and all the screws it will lift out pretty easily. Also you will have to pop the I/O shield plate out which isnt too hard at all.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



well thanks a lot man but how do I handle the motherboard? Where do I hold it?

I still don't get how to take it out, I mean first I remove the screws, then I just pull it out and the i/o part should come off easy?


Handle it by the sides. Make sure your hands are clean. Touch the metal on your case on your case before you touch the any of the hardware (vid card, mobo). This will help dissapate any static electricity.

Then, yah, you just remove the screws and it all comes out including the i/o part. Don't forget about the thin metal i/o panel. It should just pop out after you remove the mobo. You'll need the i/o panel for your new case.

I know it looks tough, but it's not that bad. The important thing it to take you time and don't force things. If it feels like something is pulling on the board stop lifting and make sure all wires are disconnected and all screws are removed. An ATX mobo usually has 9 screws, not just the 4 at the corners.

Do it once and you'll be able to do it in your sleep.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

...actually your mobo looks like it only has seven. But the point stands: there are more than 4 screws holding your mobo in place so be thorough. If you feel something pulling back as you lift, stop and double check that everything is unpluged/unscrewed.

Good luck!


----------



## pohtangina

re:mobo
careful of static elec.
do you have a wrist anti static band?


----------



## MetsSFTF

I need some ideas of a better way to mount an extra 120mm front fan in the 5.25" bays
I have 1 screw holding it in the break off metal peice covering the bay
all i have is a dvd drive on the top and a fan controller on the second bay


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MetsSFTF*


I need some ideas of a better way to mount an extra 120mm front fan in the 5.25" bays
I have 1 screw holding it in the break off metal peice covering the bay
all i have is a dvd drive on the top and a fan controller on the second bay


I just received this yesterday, the coolermaster 4in3 device bay. 

Of course, there are plenty of folks that have modded it to work with the bottom fan mount from the case... others have zip tied them.

I've seen folks cut the metal mesh that was in the drive bays and screw that in to mount fans as well. There are a few pics back through the thread that show that method.


----------



## mills

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetsSFTF* 
I need some ideas of a better way to mount an extra 120mm front fan in the 5.25" bays
I have 1 screw holding it in the break off metal peice covering the bay
all i have is a dvd drive on the top and a fan controller on the second bay

This is how I did it...

I took the bottom fan mount (on the bottom of the case), dremeled the 4 clips to a 1/2" length (I'm sure you could snip it with some scissors or snips), screwed the fan in place and attached it to the sides with zip ties. You can run the zip ties through screw holes on the side of the drive bay and run it through the holes on the side of the fan mount. It first perfect and looks like it's part of the case. I can take some pics when I get home. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bartmasta

Okay thanks a lot guys. I think I know everything now.

I don't have an anti static wristband, but as long as i'm not charged and I'm only touching my computer while standing on a wooden floor I should be fine right?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Okay thanks a lot guys. I think I know everything now.

I don't have an anti static wristband, but as long as i'm not charged and I'm only touching my computer while standing on a wooden floor I should be fine right?

You should be fine... good luck with the build once everything comes in.


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetsSFTF* 
I need some ideas of a better way to mount an extra 120mm front fan in the 5.25" bays
I have 1 screw holding it in the break off metal peice covering the bay
all i have is a dvd drive on the top and a fan controller on the second bay

do you want to secure it more? zippy ties are the cheapest solution if the fan mounting hole is misaligned. its gotta be nice and tight though.


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Okay thanks a lot guys. I think I know everything now.

I don't have an anti static wristband, but as long as i'm not charged and I'm only touching my computer while standing on a wooden floor I should be fine right?

you can have an electrical appliance plugged into a nearby outlet (metallic ex.lamp-toaster) and occasionally touching it to make sure your not +/- charged / preferably a 3 pronged plug for grounding purposes. for precautionary edit -measures


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pohtangina*


you can have an electrical appliance plugged into a nearby outlet (metallic ex.lamp-toaster) and occasionally touching it to make sure your not +/- charged / preferably a 3 pronged plug for grounding purposes. for precautionary edit -measures


Thanks for that. Although I don't think i've ever got shocked with static in my house.

Anyways, I took some pictures of me putting the fans in.

I've got a problem, I don't know what to do with the exhaust fan cable. I will play around with it once my motherboard is installed.

But before I put my parts into my new case, I will have to buy some canned air. My computer is really dusty.


----------



## MetsSFTF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pohtangina*


do you want to secure it more? zippy ties are the cheapest solution if the fan mounting hole is misaligned. its gotta be nice and tight though.


something to keep it secure and reduce the noise, cause right now its vibrating alot and making more noise than all the other fans combined


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Thanks for that. Although I don't think i've ever got shocked with static in my house.

Anyways, I took some pictures of me putting the fans in.

I've got a problem, I don't know what to do with the exhaust fan cable. I will play around with it once my motherboard is installed.

But before I put my parts into my new case, I will have to buy some canned air. My computer is really dusty.

Looks good so far, keep us posted.


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetsSFTF* 
something to keep it secure and reduce the noise, cause right now its vibrating alot and making more noise than all the other fans combined

1.rubber fan mounting screws

QUIET PC

EDIT JABTECH (cheaper option)

also

SVC

edit nvm this forgot you had a fan controller xxxx
2. or use a fan controller - guessing its a high rpmxxxxx


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Thanks for that. Although I don't think i've ever got shocked with static in my house.

Anyways, I took some pictures of me putting the fans in.

I've got a problem, I don't know what to do with the exhaust fan cable. I will play around with it once my motherboard is installed.


yea youll be ok...keep in mind about cable management. it might save you the time+headache of rearranging your cables later on (airflow/appearance) Im pretty sure there are many pics on this thread of how to tuck in those cables ha







ve fun


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pohtangina* 
...Im pretty sure there are many pics on this thread of how to tuck in those cables ha







ve fun

and just as many more that are done so well that you'll be riddled with jealousy!

I'm actually pulling every component this weekend just to redo mine. Of course, I'm switching out fans too.

And building a ram cooler.

pics to follow.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pohtangina*


yea youll be ok...keep in mind about cable management. it might save you the time+headache of rearranging your cables later on (airflow/appearance) Im pretty sure there are many pics on this thread of how to tuck in those cables ha







ve fun


Yeah of course.

I'm gonna first install the motherboard then the PSU. Then I will play a bit with cables and then finally install my HDD, cd drive.

Still not sure how to:

Take off the front panel
Where to plug in the front led, power button etc. stuff
Where to plug in some of the cables from the top (audio and USB I know not sure about the rest)


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Yeah of course.

I'm gonna first install the motherboard then the PSU. Then I will play a bit with cables and then finally install my HDD, cd drive.


If I were you, I'd get the PSU in there first. can be a hassle to feed the cables through that hole for it, and the last thing you'd want to do is slip and ding your mobo trying to shift your PSU around.

Just my recommendation.


----------



## Bartmasta

One more thing I forgot to add (please reply to my previous post), how do I uninstall and install the powersupply. Are there only screws in the back that I ahve to unscrew?


----------



## savagebunny

Ya, they are only 4 screws on the back and it will slide out


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
One more thing I forgot to add (please reply to my previous post), how do I uninstall and install the powersupply. Are there only screws in the back that I ahve to unscrew?

and when you install it in the 690, feed all of the plugs through the hole for them before you screw the PSU into the back. Like this:









It'll make it a little easier to get in if the cables are already through.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 

Still not sure how to:

Take off the front panel

honestly, it's scary the first time. You hold on to the front panel on the lower part of it. Under the front "foot" and then you literally just pull forward quickly. You'll feel like it's going to break, but it pops out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Where to plug in the front led, power button etc. stuff

You should see the little header pins on your motherboard that are labeled hdd led, pwr led, etc... look closely though as the print is going to be tiny. There should be a list for those as well in the manual for your motherboard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Where to plug in some of the cables from the top (audio and USB I know not sure about the rest)

Same thing as the hdd led, pwr ldd, reset etc. It should be listed in your motherboard manual.


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
xxx

Still not sure how to:

Take off the front panel
Where to plug in the front led, power button etc. stuff
Where to plug in some of the cables from the top (audio and USB I know not sure about the rest)

-front panel removal - the bottom has a handle - just pull outwards and should easily snap off

-front led...etc > it might be a lil intimidating but you have to know the proper inputs on your mobo. do it 1 by 1 and hopefully you still have your mobo manual if not download your manual from mfg website
-same thing with the top cables / only if your mobo allows all of them to be connected (esata+usb+firewire+audio)


----------



## Bartmasta

Okay I got the front panel off, how do I take off one of the mesh slots off?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Okay I got the front panel off, how do I take off one of the mesh slots off?

Hold the front panel so you're looking at the front of it, and push the mesh panel away from you/towards the back of the front panel.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Hold the front panel so you're looking at the front of it, and push the mesh panel away from you/towards the back of the front panel.


im pushing as hard as i can and it wont come out


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Okay I got the front panel off, how do I take off one of the mesh slots off?


There are two release tabs for each mesh slot. The tabs are located on the inside of the front panel. I can't remember which direction, but just push the tabs and the mesh slot should be able to slide out.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


There are two release tabs for each mesh slot. The tabs are located on the inside of the front panel. I can't remember which direction, but just push the tabs and the mesh slot should be able to slide out.


props man


----------



## Guttboy

Bartmasta,

Nice pics! As others have mentioned, do yourself a favor and put the PSU into the case first. Run your power cables through that hole that I noticed in one of your pics you have the cables from the top panel in. This will keep your case cleaner for the cable management.

Best of luck!


----------



## Bartmasta

I can't wait to put my hardware into my case! I will take pics and if I run into any trouble I will post here.

I've got a question though, how does any air get through the front with all that mesh?


----------



## lhowatt

sorry guys i had to upgrade


----------



## Guttboy

Bartmasta,

It actually gets through fairly well. I took a 120mm fan and put it where the Optical Bays are (I only have a DVD burner). There is enough space and I screwed it into the metal tabs...removed the other ones that weren't needed and it stays in just fine for me. Increases the airflow and shoots it straight over my RAM to my CPU cooler.

I can't wait to see your pics! Been following this for a while and am truly excited for you!


----------



## Tony Garcia

Add Me To the Club


----------



## Bartmasta

OK i've got the PSU in, but I don't know what to do with the power cable that plugs into the motherboard near the IO panel. If I make it go through the back like all the other cables it will be too short.


----------



## pohtangina

some ppl like to run their cables UNDER the mobo tray/board...just an idea...very neat outcome RE:ATX12 connectors 4/8pin


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



OK i've got the PSU in, but I don't know what to do with the power cable that plugs into the motherboard near the IO panel. If I make it go through the back like all the other cables it will be too short.


That's a common problem. I couldn't run mine through the back until I purchased an extenstion cable. It was cheap ($1.50usd) and easy. Just run it in front until you get one.

You should be ok on everything else except maybe fans and that will depend on your setup.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


OK i've got the PSU in, but I don't know what to do with the power cable that plugs into the motherboard near the IO panel. If I make it go through the back like all the other cables it will be too short.


Bartmasta,

Take a look at this link: LINK HERE

This is a good all around primer that may help you.

As far as the cable being tooooo short. You have a couple of options:

1. You could purchase an extension.
2. You could take that cable and run it ON TOP of the motherboard. What I mean by ON TOP is that you run it from the PSU itself directly to the power input...this would not hurt anything provided you don't get it jammed in a fan or on something else. Some cables are just not long enough to go behind your board and enter the power slot you need. It was TIGHT on mine to get it behind and to the power input.

You will be OK to do number two!


----------



## Guttboy

Bartmasta,

Here is how I rigged mine up...










^^^^Notice above the hole to the right of the power input. I had to finesse my cable through that hole.










^^^^Notice above how it fits.

Remember this was a TIGHT FIT and I ran into similar problems. It took a bunch of patience and some fiddling to get it into that top right hole and to the power input. You may have to go the extension route and as we have mentioned before that is fine OR you can just run it on top of the MOBO directly from your PSU to the power input.

Good Luck Buddy!


----------



## Bartmasta

Thanks a lot man, you rock. I will be posting pictures later.

SHINY FANS









CPU temps under 100% load are slightly higher :/

Edit: I changed the top front intake to exhaust and load temps down by 5'C


----------



## VortexBlast

Here's my rig (no, it's not blue. It's just the fans LED's) (Lots of pictures)

















Dark shots:


























The exterior is not really exciting but I've put loads of time for cable management. There was a lot of cables coming out from the power supply in fact I couldn't properly close the right side panel.
Well this setup is already enough to play Crysis at 1680x1050 with 16xQ anti aliasing smoothly. So am I in the club now? Oh yeah when I'll get my Noctua, I'll post some pics.

Edit: You want to see the right side panel? Here you go (face the horror







)


----------



## mtbiker033

I added an X-fi Fatality with front panel to the mix!

Still loving the CM690!


----------



## Swazi88

She looks beautiful Vortex, kinda like mine.. just you got an extra blue led fan lol


----------



## Bartmasta

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...m690-done.html


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...m690-done.html


very nice


----------



## Bartmasta

Does anyone here use a side fan on the right side of the case? Does it actually help temperatures? By how much? Should it be intake or exhaust?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Does anyone here use a side fan on the right side of the case? Does it actually help temperatures? By how much? Should it be intake or exhaust?

CM made that 80x15mm fan for exhaust although some have used it as intake. Also some have said that fan didn't make a difference as far as temps are concerned. But for me I do use a 80x15mm evercool fan as exhaust.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah i doubt it makes any difference to CPU tmeps or anything...but im pretty sure it would lower the motherboard PCB temps a LOT


----------



## Guttboy

I personally don't use one there, partly because I just didn't find one. My rig stays plenty cool for me 36C at idle and in the 40's under folding/prime...I have seen 50 once I believe. I have not really checked out the mobo temps and to be honest I dont know if I could check em.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well the inner layers of the motherboard PCB can (and usually do) get over 100C to my knowledge... hence the extra copper in gigabyte's UD3 line..


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Does anyone here use a side fan on the right side of the case? Does it actually help temperatures? By how much? Should it be intake or exhaust?


From what I've heard it doesn't sound like a side panel fan makes much of a difference on this case. I just ordered a side panel window kit and I don't currently have a fan on the side of my case, so I'm not going to bother installing one.


----------



## samster25

can this case fit a dual 120 radiator on top of the inside?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yes it can, and you may be able to fit some fans in the honeycomb mesh above it.


----------



## Bartmasta

How did some people mod their case so there is a fan where their optical drives go


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Does anyone here use a side fan on the right side of the case? Does it actually help temperatures? By how much? Should it be intake or exhaust?


Cooler Master says to use it as an exhaust. It shaves a couple of degrees off the mobo temp. Doesn't hurt the cpu temp either. It has to be a thin one (10mm). A standard 80x25mm won't fit.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



How did some people mod their case so there is a fan where their optical drives go


The easiest way is to use zip ties to hold a 120mm fan in place. I used two 120s to make an air tunnel out of three unused optical drive bays. Zip tied one up front by the case mesh and another about 6cm in back of it. Fans ran in series (one blowing into another) move alot of air.


----------



## kgd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bartmasta*


how did some people mod their case so there is a fan where their optical drives go


Attachment 99597

Attachment 99598

Attachment 99599

Attachment 99600


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

iandroo888 -

Would it be possible to update the member roster on page 1 of this thread?

- I'd be happy to help if you want!

No worries, though. Its fun just hanging around OCN.

~FC


----------



## Guttboy

Fletch,

What is your avatar? Is it from a JRR Tolkien novel? Just curious....I like it!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Thanks!









It's really more my rig's avatar...

Its concept art for the WoW version of Blackrock Spire. Must admit I don't play (can't justify fee), but I was all over Warcraft 2 and still play Warcraft 3+. Awesome games imo, claimed many hours of my life!

My new rig was a serious upgrade from my old one (yay professional job!). When I unboxed my CM 690 I was impressed to say the least. I knew it was larger for a mid-tower but just reading the dimensions doesn't really do the 690 justice. It's this intimidating black monolith! The name Blackrock Spire poped into my head and I didn't even know why. Had to google it for the reminder. Just sort of stuck after that.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hmm for one of my top fans I can't seem to get the screws to screw in all the way. I'm gonna ask my dad to help, but is it possible I will damage the fan by screwing it in by force like that?


----------



## scottath

May strip the thread - then you would have to use a bigger screw

Don't overtighten it - just enough so that it dosent rattle or move about


----------



## Jason_B

Cooler Master 690= WIN!

Just bought one for my friend, got all of his stuff mounted in it, went BEAUTIFULLY! Im glad I bought one for him, cuz im DEFF getting one for myself!

Wire management was a breeze with this baby!


----------



## iandroo888

wow sounds like its time for a big roster update..

So Sorry ! been busy lately and only been on OCN for quick checks. =X gonna update now =X

*edit*

Welcome new members! Sorry for the delay in updating the roaster!

We now have *248* Members! yay ! hope i didnt miss anyone =X


----------



## cs_maan

You missed me







.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

man Scavenger seriously deserves money for that cable management... AND he had to deal with IDE's!!!! Seriously that kind of dedication is just insane...

...and i thought tjharlow was a pro


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Could you update me to the Crossfire Modded section whenever you have a chance please?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

sweat cab man job. i can never get the wires fit properly on teh back


----------



## Caligula

Dah finally i find CM 690 club, coz i got things dat bugging me.. Ok i planning to trade my Cosmos S case to cheaper a case, and im impressed with cm 690.. but i doubt that this case can mount my gtx 295 card coz that card is huge!! and cm 690 is mid tower case.. so i am asking to all cm 690 member does this case can hold my card?? with my current system is it still have enough room for lights, etc.. and what about the airflow?? im very appreciate if someone answer my questions.. oww thanks btw


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caligula* 
Dah finally i find CM 690 club, coz i got things dat bugging me.. Ok i planning to trade my Cosmos S case to cheaper a case, and im impressed with cm 690.. but i doubt that this case can mount my gtx 295 card coz that card is huge!! and cm 690 is mid tower case.. so i am asking to all cm 690 member does this case can hold my card?? with my current system is it still have enough room for lights, etc.. and what about the airflow?? im very appreciate if someone answer my questions.. oww thanks btw


Airflow is excellent! As far as the card goes....I could place a Sapphire 4850X2 2Gb in mine before I went to the GTX 260....from what I can see the GTX 295 is smaller than the 4850X2 so from my look it will fit fine. Just confirm if your size is smaller than the 4850X2 and you will be just fine!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caligula* 
Dah finally i find CM 690 club, coz i got things dat bugging me.. Ok i planning to trade my Cosmos S case to cheaper a case, and im impressed with cm 690.. but i doubt that this case can mount my gtx 295 card coz that card is huge!! and cm 690 is mid tower case.. so i am asking to all cm 690 member does this case can hold my card?? with my current system is it still have enough room for lights, etc.. and what about the airflow?? im very appreciate if someone answer my questions.. oww thanks btw


it'll fit your card.
it'll fit your lights.
airflow will be great if you manage your cables.

also, please... please:
it's "cause" not "coz"
"that" instead of "dat"

So there's going to be an update on my behalf this afternoon as well. I'll be putting my 690 back together after replacing my low speed yates for mediums, and punching a few holes for cable management.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys sometimes I hear some quiet noise caused by my case. I think it's some of the metal vibrating. I mean if I push on it then the noise will stop.

My case fans are screwed in pretty tight, they don't move around at all. My side panels are screwed in.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey guys sometimes I hear some quiet noise caused by my case. I think it's some of the metal vibrating. I mean if I push on it then the noise will stop.

My case fans are screwed in pretty tight, they don't move around at all. My side panels are screwed in.

do you have a fan on the side panel? that could be it.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey guys sometimes I hear some quiet noise caused by my case. I think it's some of the metal vibrating. I mean if I push on it then the noise will stop.

My case fans are screwed in pretty tight, they don't move around at all. My side panels are screwed in.

Bartmasta,

I get the similar thing...in my situation it is from the HDDs and where they are sitting. I wiggled them slightly and the sound went away...you may want to try that. OR...you can take a peek and see if any of your cables from the top IO panel are vibrating against something...a few zip ties can clear this up as well. Good Luck!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Bartmasta,

I get the similar thing...in my situation it is from the HDDs and where they are sitting. I wiggled them slightly and the sound went away...you may want to try that. OR...you can take a peek and see if any of your cables from the top IO panel are vibrating against something...a few zip ties can clear this up as well. Good Luck!









will check it out thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
do you have a fan on the side panel? that could be it.

nope

EDIT: By the way, do you guys think the stock fans are bad?


----------



## redalert

the stock fans are only OK


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
By the way, do you guys think the stock fans are bad?

They're not bad for "free", but they're far from the best. They're quiet mostly because they usually spin under 1300rpm, like the Yate Loon low speed fans(1300rpm). Most of them use sleeve bearings, seem to be quieter than ball bearings, but dont last as long, but should last @ least 3 yrs.

If I had the money, I'd swap my CM fans for Yate Loon low speeds(BLACK, no LED, & cheapest price I can find), but if we're talking spending money on "good fans", I'd like to get some 38mm thick Panaflo Low speeds, or Delta Tri-Blade Low Speeds(maybe 120x38), whichever seem to be quieter. Svc has the Panaflos for a good price right now, $9/fan, I'd sleeve the wires myself.

Remember, anything restrictive in front of a fan is probably going to make noise, compared to a wire fan grille, or nothing. *The side fans, or more specifically the grill itself is notorious for making unwanted noise.* If I used a side fan, I'd cut out the fan grille(s) & use a wirefan grille. You see the wire fan grilles use round metal, & there's not much to them, so they increase airflow while decreasing noise somewhat.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
SpcCdr
Custom UV Blue side Window Mod:








also 140mm Aerocool fans on top (cut out grill work) and Vinyl dyed (Beige->Black) optical drives (Will post piccs when i find where I put them







)

















x_X

same HSF!

HI FEIF!


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


it'll fit your card.
it'll fit your lights.
airflow will be great if you manage your cables.

also, please... please:
it's "cause" not "coz"
"that" instead of "dat"

So there's going to be an update on my behalf this afternoon as well. I'll be putting my 690 back together after replacing my low speed yates for mediums, and punching a few holes for cable management.


O it's 'cause

or better yet

because










<3


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 

EDIT: By the way, do you guys think the stock fans are bad?

I think the front fan is absolutely terrible, the other two are OK as others have said, the front fan barely even spins, its just there to be green/blue whichever it is in your case. But I guess that's what a fan controller is for.


----------



## trogalicious

update update:


































































































Also, I have some measurements for you guys if you want to build up a 4 in 3 device bay. I'll get that sketched up and uploaded for you too.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

ya take off the side fan and either:
stick it on the bottom mount
stick it in one of the top mounts
ziptie it in the spare 5.25" bays


----------



## Slyr7.62

*trogalicious*, (edit: what paint?). In some pics it looks good like Gun Metal Grey, but you mentioned flat black in your build log. Enlighten me plz.

You cut out the top fan grills, but why not the rear? I cut out the rear fan grill and the plastic crap in the front and top, and I'm using a wire fan grill for the rear fan. I actually did not cut the front-bottom fan grill. Next time I get a chance I will though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
Also, I have some measurements for you guys if you want to build up a 4 in 3 device bay. I'll get that sketched up and uploaded for you too.

I build my own 4in3 device module, but I'd like to see what you have going.







. Right now I'm using the 3.5" adapter for my single HDD and its right above my DVD burner. I have 2 fans above the HDD in sequence for a wind tunnel effect.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
*trogalicious*, did you use Gun Metal paint? Nice job, looks good. Next time I mod and/or paint my case(again, or my other one, my month old, yet new 300) I might have to choose between Gun Metal and plain Matte black







.

It's a metallic charcoal on the inside, and oddly, the side panels are matte black.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
You cut out the top fan grills, but why not the rear?

I got lazy? Kidding. I have cats. I hate cats. I'd much rather have them not digging around in my PC though.. and the rest of the grills that are cut out are going to be covered anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
I cut out the rear fan grill and the plastic crap in the front and top, and I'm using a wire fan grill for the rear fan. I actually did not cut the front-bottom fan grill. Next time I get a chance I will though.
I build my own 4in3 device module, but I'd like to see what you have going.







.

I measured down to the 1/16th of an inch on the 4 in 3 that I had ordered.. have the size of pretty much everything laid out, just need to get sketchup on here. Being OCD and having CAD/CAM experience is a bad combo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
Right now I'm using the 3.5" adapter for my single HDD and its right above my DVD burner. I have 2 fans above the HDD in sequence for a wind tunnel effect.









That's kinda the same thing I'm looking at doing. 2 120mm fans will find home in the device bay... as soon as the paint dries for it.

Every time I plan on painting something, the weather craps out on me and I have to wait 2 or 3 more days before it's nice enough to finish.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious*
It's a metallic charcoal on the inside, and oddly, the side panels are matte black.

I have cats....the rest of the grills that are cut out are going to be covered anyway.

That metallic charcoal looks damn good.
I hear you, I know about the top mesh







. I don't use top fans, but I cut out the plastic anyways, another time I'll cut out the top and front-bottom (metal) grills also (maybe).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious*
I measured down to the 1/16th of an inch on the 4 in 3 that I had ordered.. have the size of pretty much everything laid out, just need to get sketchup on here. Being OCD and having CAD/CAM experience is a bad combo.

Whoa, down to 1mm. I recently got sketchup, cool program. I haven't exactly worked w/ CAD much, but I took drafting in high school(1-2 yrs ago). Note: I usually only use mm/cm for fan sizes and the like, otherwise I use inches and/or feet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious*
2 120mm fans will find home in the device bay

Every time I plan on painting something, the weather craps out on me and I have to wait 2 or 3 more days before it's nice enough to finish.

Holding mine is a mix of twist ties and custom made "*L*" brackets out of tin(cans).
*Edit:*Yes, I will make a better looking & better working way to secure the 5.25" bay fans.
Been raining the past 5 or 6 days here, can't do much of anything outside right now.


----------



## VortexBlast

Little update for my computer.

Attachment 100041

Attachment 100042

Attachment 100043

Attachment 100044

Attachment 100045

Now it's got the Noctua and it's huuuuuge. And I also did more cable management

Oh and thanks for putting me in the club


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VortexBlast*


Little update for my computer.

Now it's got the Noctua and it's huuuuuge. And I also did more cable management

Oh and thanks for putting me in the club


why 120's on top and not 140's


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
why 120's on top and not 140's









well most common reason would be there is alot more options for 120mm compared to 140mm. I have 2 140mm Sharkoons in the top of mine not really much difference to the Yate loons I was using except its pushing about 12-15 more CFM with the same noise level.


----------



## VortexBlast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
why 120's on top and not 140's









There's 2 reasons why I chose the 120's.
1. The two most popular computer shops that I know in Geneva (I live there), they don't sell 140mm fans. If they did, I would've gotten them already.
2. I don't have a credit card (I'm not old enough) to buy something from the internet and my family won't buy something from the internet.


----------



## Bartmasta

for some reason there's a pretty loud humming noise coming from my case now

I will check the cables but I don't think it's that. Hmmm

any ideas guys


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
for some reason there's a pretty loud humming noise coming from my case now

I will check the cables but I don't think it's that. Hmmm

any ideas guys

Tough to say Bartmasta but here is how I would isolate it:

1. Start by moving your head around the case and see where you hear it most. You may be able to get it down to a fan or something.
2. Start by turning ALL your *case fans* off and boot the computer...don't worry if you only run your computer for a little bit this wont hurt a thing. See if the sound goes away.
3. If the sound DID go away it is a fan and then you will have to start turning on fans individually to see which one it is.
4. If the sound did NOT go away in step 2 then it is a HDD, CPU Fan, GPU cooler, etc.....At that point you will have to try to isolate where that is coming from.

It may be as simple as a fan and the noise that occurs when the air passes over the honeycomb cutouts on this case.

Give that a shot!


----------



## Guttboy

Well I was cleaning out my moving boxes yesterday and found an OCN sticker that I got 2 years ago!!!!!! Proudly displaying it on my CM690


















Did I mention I LOVE this site and the folks here!!!!!


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Well I was cleaning out my moving boxes yesterday and found an OCN sticker that I got 2 years ago!!!!!! Proudly displaying it on my CM690


















Did I mention I LOVE this site and the folks here!!!!!

thats sweet... representing OCN







i wants one


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VortexBlast* 
Little update for my computer.
Attachment 100044
Now it's got the Noctua and it's huuuuuge. And I also did more cable management

Oh and thanks for putting me in the club

Those Noctua's are sweet, I'll try to get one some day, and/or just add a second fan onto my Xigmatek, hehe.







.


----------



## Bartmasta

guttboy it's happening when my CPU rpm is > 2000 or so

Right now it's at 2400 which is the max and I can hear it, but when it was at 1950 I didn't.

could it be dust


----------



## cs_maan

Maybe its the bearing on the CPU fan?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Maybe its the bearing on the CPU fan?

I didn't have this problem before I had my CM690. It's possible I didn't have it at first with my CM690 but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Freelancer852

*THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
_(Sorry, couldn't resist... I MADE the 300th page with my longpost. That's pretty epic)_

Well, I was having some difficulties installing the side panel on my CM 690 yesterday. Mainly because I'm ******ed and didn't actually read the instructions that were on the Frozen CPU website, I just went ahead and started cutting assuming that it would be like all the other case window installs that I've done. However, my previous case window mods were "tape mods' so all I did was use a square piece of plexi behind the panel "window hole" and taped it into place using Scotch/3M #4010.

However, this window kit uses U/H channel as an anchoring method. When I cut the whole in the case I used the window as a template by tracing around it, however I didn't use the included washer to add the extra space required for the u/H channel molding! Therefor when I went to install my window I found that the hole was to small to fit both the window and molding into! Noes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyhow, the nice thing about having holes that are to small, is that you can make them bigger... Which I did by measuring the amount of room required and making a new cut to trim about 10mm off two of the edges _(5mm per side x 2 sides = 10mm off left/bottom sides)_. Luckily enough for me, this fixed my problem! Here are some pictures (no work in progress pics unfortunately)!

Completed panel installed on the case:













































Computer back in it's home:


















Booting up:



























Internals:



























Also removed the top plastic honey-comb:


















And of course, a nice big glass of chocolate milk to finish the job!








_(Screw you, chocolate milk is the best drink ever!)_

Yes, those are stuffed animals/beanie babies in the display case in the background of some of the pics. No I'm not homosexual. Those have been there ever since I was like... 4 of 5 years old, and I've never gotten around to taking them out and replacing them with something else... Anyhow, you can throw me into the Modded CM 690 owners category now!









p.s. Large versions of all of the pictures are available here.


----------



## Bartmasta

nice mod and cool pics although im happy with my side window, no work required, heh

Why do you keep your computer on top of your desk, it's really crowded and could fall off


----------



## Swazi88

shes beautiful good mod







great job Freelancer


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Why do you keep your computer on top of your desk, it's really crowded and could fall off


I'm guessing it's better airflow since it looks like he has carpet on his floor. Less dust too..

...but if I were him, I'd have it on the right side just to be able to see in it.

Great looking window Freelancer. That's on deck for my next mod, how'd you like the kit?


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


nice mod and cool pics although im happy with my side window, no work required, heh

Why do you keep your computer on top of your desk, it's really crowded and could fall off


I'm fairly strapped for space in my room, and I do have carpet on the floor up here. I also have my Logitech Z-5500 sub on the ground under the PC so, there's no room over there. I doubt the 690 would fall off the desk unless I tried to push it off, the thing's so damn heavy...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


...but if I were him, I'd have it on the right side just to be able to see in it.

Great looking window Freelancer. That's on deck for my next mod, how'd you like the kit?


Originally had my old case _(had a side window)_ on the right side, but I kept getting distracted by all the lights while gaming... Also put a bit of glare on my screen _(I've got a cold cathode in the bottom of the case, had one on top in the old case as well)_.

The window kit is really nice, absolutely nothing to complain about from me besides my own stupidity!









Thanks for the comments all!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

The window looks nice!!!

It looks like you managed to the pannel cut witout any huge scratches on the paint, yes?

Any plans for lighting or interior paint?









edit: oops just saw the lights. look nice also. (sorry am [email protected] work)


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
The window looks nice!!!

It looks like you managed to the pannel cut witout any huge scratches on the paint, yes?

Any plans for lighting or interior paint?









edit: oops just saw the lights. look nice also. (sorry am [email protected] work)

I'm thinking of doing a Satin black interior paint job when I upgrade my motherboard. Not for awhile though.

Got off with only one scratch to the exterior, and it's under the window, barely visible. I'll touch it up with some paint.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I didn't have this problem before I had my CM690. It's possible I didn't have it at first with my CM690 but I am not 100% sure.


My guess would be as mentioned, your CPU fan may be going bad. Could it be possible that the sound was there all along? Also did you have your fan up that high pre-case mod? Since you have narrowed it down to the fan on the CPU....you essentially may have to replace that fan. Although you were probably very careful sometimes things get bumped when moving/replacing/reinstalling so that could have thrown it out of whack perhaps. I don't believe dust would be causing the hum....give it a good blow out with air and see....


----------



## Bartmasta

its possible the sound was there all along the but case is amiplfying the noise


----------



## Guttboy

It could be as simple as that....I would just keep an eye on it!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

lol, better too small than too big









nice lookin mod though, gratz


----------



## Freelancer852

Totally didn't just +Rep everyone that commented on my mod, lol...

Anyways, thank's for all the feedback guys! Now at least I've got window installation under my belt, so I never need to worry about a case no having one...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

pity i probably won't be a CM 690 owner for over a year


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
pity i probably won't be a CM 690 owner for over a year









keep an eye on the coolermaster store online... if it's a price thing, they hover around $44 bucks on the refurb store.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
It could be as simple as that....I would just keep an eye on it!

I pushed my case a bit towards the wall so now it's mostly under my desk and I can't hear the humming anymore.


----------



## Takkei

Why is the front bezel in the front and the very bottom pushed in a little bit on all of the cases? Is it suppose to be like that or what? It makes my OCD rage on the inside whenever I see it. Specially with the very first pic of this thread lol.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Why is the front bezel in the front and the very bottom pushed in a little bit on all of the cases? Is it suppose to be like that or what? It makes my OCD rage on the inside whenever I see it. Specially with the very first pic of this thread lol.

yup, they're all that way.

to be honest, when I first unboxed mine, I thought I had a busted case. Thankfully, I decided to just open my eyes a bit closer and see that it was, in fact, a great case that I had just opened up.

A case that would systematically engulf me into the world of making it better...

...faster...

....stronger.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I pushed my case a bit towards the wall so now it's mostly under my desk and I can't hear the humming anymore.









actually its still pretty loud


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


actually its still pretty loud










not cool. If it's getting worse, that's going to be the trend. If nothing else, contact the manufacturer and see if an RMA is possible. Again, since it's narrowed down to being a fan on the motherboard, it'd be easier to RMA the board than to replace a fan on the board itself.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


not cool. If it's getting worse, that's going to be the trend. If nothing else, contact the manufacturer and see if an RMA is possible. Again, since it's narrowed down to being a fan on the motherboard, it'd be easier to RMA the board than to replace a fan on the board itself.


its the cpu cooler not the mobo


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


its the cpu cooler not the mobo


I misunderstood. Either way, my advice is the same. RMA if possible. I've had no experience with RMA's from Arctic Cooling, but I'll wish ya good luck.


----------



## Bartmasta

I contacted AC support, waiting for response


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


its the cpu cooler not the mobo


How old is your cpu cooler anyways? - I think (anyone feel free to correct me) cooler fans only have a working life of about 2 years, depending on how you use your computer.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


How old is your cpu cooler anyways? - I think (anyone feel free to correct me) cooler fans only have a working life of about 2 years, depending on how you use your computer.


good call. Depending on their RMA process, it may be cheaper/more effective to replace it. If the price to RMA the cooler is even half the price of a new one, I'd pick up a new one. There are surely enough options out there for good cooling on a budget.


----------



## Bartmasta

5 months


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@bartmasta: Could be time for a RMA then. Man I hate it when that happens.

@Community + Bartmasta: Is it possible for a cpu cooler to come loose enough from the mobo to vibrate+make noise but still remove heat from the processor? This way it would make noise, but you wouldn't see the problem much in your cpu temps? It seems unlikely, but I've heard certain LGA pin-style cpu coolers can be a real pain sometimes.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


@bartmasta: Could be time for a RMA then. Man I hate it when that happens.


 I agree 100%

[/QUOTE]@Community + Bartmasta: Is it possible for a cpu cooler to come loose enough from the mobo to vibrate+make noise but still remove heat from the processor? This way it would make noise, but you wouldn't see the problem much in your cpu temps? It seems unlikely, but I've heard certain LGA pin-style cpu coolers can be a real pain sometimes.[/QUOTE]
I've had an arctic cooling freezer7 with the plastic pin not seat 100% and it rattled a bit. My temps didn't go through a ridiculously drastic increase, but it did go up... I just chalked it up to being a hot processor (3.4 prescott) and just being under more load than I had imagined.

It's possible that it could be how the HSF if mounted.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


keep an eye on the coolermaster store online... if it's a price thing, they hover around $44 bucks on the refurb store.


uhhyeh... thing is i don't live in the US, and no way dad's going to buy me a case just for the sake of having the case... so when he decides i need a new rig, CM 690 FTW


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


uhhyeh... thing is i don't live in the US, and no way dad's going to buy me a case just for the sake of having the case... so when he decides i need a new rig, CM 690 FTW

















Bummer. Rian said something sililiar a few pages ago. I used to hate asking my Dad for stuff. Always got totally shot down. Couldn't wait to be older. Now I am and it rocks pretty hard, but oh my the things that come with it... I won't go into it but I gotta say there are times when I wish I was young again.

So I guess my point is don't be in too much of a hurry. Enjoy where you are at - you'll never pass that way again.

And by the time you're flying on your own, think about the cool rig you'll be running then! CM 1090 anyone?

(sorry for the largely off topic mini-rant. at least I mention CM







)
Edit: (ps not that you need to hear any of this at all much less from the likes of me)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

eh, i don't get any income at all except birthday money, which dad takes lol..

its cool though, i get more stuff than i could afford if i kept the money myself so..

besides, a CM 690 would be a bit of an indulgence rather than a must have. at my current monitor size i don't see how i will need an upgrade for a few years (crysis @ very high xp hack playably







)

so once dad decides he has enough of a surplus of $$$... here comes 22/24"









/off topic


----------



## Freelancer852

Dark pics _(added another cold cathode on the top edge of the case)_:





Could anyone recommend an extremely quiet 80mm fan for the right side panel? Doesn't need to be lighted but I'd like it to be. Also, intake or exhaust on the 80mm side panel location?


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Dark pics _(added another cold cathode on the top edge of the case)_:

Could anyone recommend an extremely quiet 80mm fan for the right side panel? Doesn't need to be lighted but I'd like it to be. Also, intake or exhaust on the 80mm side panel location?

I had it exhausting air.. didnt make much of a difference but if you got the money go for it


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

that enermax 80mm is what most people use innit?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Dark pics _(added another cold cathode on the top edge of the case)_:

Could anyone recommend an extremely quiet 80mm fan for the right side panel? Doesn't need to be lighted but I'd like it to be. Also, intake or exhaust on the 80mm side panel location?

Tha dark picts look tight!

How about this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835119041

- I'm running one now. It's really quiet (IMO). The important thing is that the fan be 15mm thick, not the standard 25mm. CM says use it as an exhaust (see attached). It shaved a degree or two off my case temps.


----------



## Rug

Sign me up! It's unmodded, I just got this a couple of days ago.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Actually this is the link I meant to give







, this is the one I'm running. Its more expensive but seems to be of high quality. The one on the previous link is probably louder.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835226002

There are some recent negative reviews about it but mine works fine. I guess its a bit a gamble with either.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Actually this is the link I meant to give







, this is the one I'm running. Its more expensive but seems to be of high quality. The one on the previous link is probably louder.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835226002

There are some recent negative reviews about it but mine works fine. I guess its a bit a gamble with either.

Either way, you can't really rely on those newegg reviewers







.


----------



## pwncakes

This is my rig. I didn't really do any modding unless buying the side panel counts


----------



## CaBo0sE

Does anyone know if the refurbished CM690 from the CM store comes with 3 fans like a brand new one?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaBo0sE* 
Does anyone know if the refurbished CM690 from the CM store comes with 3 fans like a brand new one?

Not sure but you can get a 4-pack of the same CM fans for $20+shipping from the egg.


----------



## Bartmasta

the CM fans arent the best tho


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quite true. You get what you pay for, and $5.00us per fan will only do so much.


----------



## brm

This is interior of my beauty..

   

Nothing modded from outside..


----------



## scavenger

Added 2 HDD cooling fans decreased temp of 8C .


----------



## Rug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaBo0sE* 
Does anyone know if the refurbished CM690 from the CM store comes with 3 fans like a brand new one?

Yeah. I got mine refurbished. It looks and feels just like new.


----------



## bobfig

UPDATE!!!

i have modded my case over the weekend so i would like to join the modded section. i did brake 2 plastic pieces dose any one know were to get a new reset button???




































I enlarged the hole a little more and added some u-channel to the sharp edges.











































the texture of the case








using this


i also plan on changing all the fan led's to orange when the come in and some led strips that can be turned on and off by a switch.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Sexy. Kinda got a halloween thing going on. I like it. Orange fans will really make this one IMO. A little UV could look nice here too, might light up the orange on your mobo.

Quote:

any one know were to get a new reset button?
How about the (entire?) front bezel for $10.00?

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=197

Even if you found the button, it'd still be a dollar or two... Ok w/ shipping it's maybe $21.00 where I live. Pricey to replace a button I suppose but the bezel always seems like its going to break when I take it off... wouldn't suprise me if you needed the whole thing in the future anyway.


----------



## Guttboy

bobfig,

VERY NICE! I like it alot great job!


----------



## cs_maan

Just curious, do those screws on the 5.25" cage, serve any purpose? I thought they were the motherboard screws placed conveniently...but I realized that 2 days ago...I found different screws anyway from my A900.

bobfig, very cool paint job







.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Sexy. Kinda got a halloween thing going on. I like it. Orange fans will really make this one IMO. A little UV could look nice here too, might light up the orange on your mobo.

How about the (entire?) front bezel for $10.00?

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=197

Even if you found the button, it'd still be a dollar or two... Ok w/ shipping it's maybe $21.00 where I live. Pricey to replace a button I suppose but the bezel always seems like its going to break when I take it off... wouldn't suprise me if you needed the whole thing in the future anyway.

I think I'd seen that before. I e-mailed cm support to see if they will replace for free. From what ihere they brake easly. So I think they may. I realy don't want to get a nother bezzel because that means $8 for more Bed liner stuff.


----------



## scavenger

Nothing new!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@Scavenger: have you ever seen TJharlow's videos on youtube? how he's so great at cable management? *you put him to shame.*

now if only you had SATA CD drives instead of IDE...


----------



## Bartmasta

thats a weird cpu cooler

nice fans on top are they 140's?


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@Scavenger: have you ever seen TJharlow's videos on youtube? how he's so great at cable management? *you put him to shame.*

now if only you had SATA CD drives instead of IDE...

i concur cable management is simply beautiful


----------



## scavenger

Thanks! I don't have tools to put holes and strip some metal for better wire management. All parts must be as is to keep the value of their components.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Thanks! I don't have tools to put holes and strip some metal for better wire management. All parts must be as is to keep the value of their components.

with a modular psu, you have that option.


----------



## KishtClocker1111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
UPDATE!!!

i have modded my case over the weekend so i would like to join the modded section. i did brake 2 plastic pieces dose any one know were to get a new reset button???

i also plan on changing all the fan led's to orange when the come in and some led strips that can be turned on and off by a switch.

nice job


----------



## johnim




----------



## CaBo0sE

Does anyone have any experience trying to use an IDE HDD and DVD drive on the same cable with this case? I have an IDE HDD I'd still like to use when I get this case. I'm afraid the cable wouldn't be long enough. I'm probably going to try to use one of these: http://www.petrastechshop.com/24dudeatcasi.html Or maybe that might be too long?


----------



## Bartmasta

Scavenger that is the best cable management that i've ever seen

great job +rep


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaBo0sE* 
Does anyone have any experience trying to use an IDE HDD and DVD drive on the same cable with this case? I have an IDE HDD I'd still like to use when I get this case. I'm afraid the cable wouldn't be long enough. I'm probably going to try to use one of these: http://www.petrastechshop.com/24dudeatcasi.html Or maybe that might be too long?


EDIT: I'm stupid, it IS a 24".

It should work then but you won't be able to put it anywhere you like.


----------



## CaBo0sE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
EDIT: I'm stupid, it IS a 24".

It should work then but you won't be able to put it anywhere you like.

Ehh I'm fine with a little extra cable or a DVD burner at the bottom of the bays. Anything is better than my case right now, it's messy as hell and there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## cs_maan

But a dremel can







.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

scavenger has a hella lot of time on his hands. lol. and more patience than the majority of us methinks...


----------



## scottath

^^ LOL - i agree 100000% ^^


----------



## scavenger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
scavenger has a hella lot of time on his hands. lol. and more patience than the majority of us methinks...

Thank you. Patience is the key to my satisfaction.
A closer look!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
^^ LOL - i agree 100000% ^^

I agree, comparing the right side of my case to his, holy crap, mine is a jungle of electrical tape and cables.

His is organized with like perfectly parallel cables, perfect right angles, no tangling. Definitely requires a lot of patience.


----------



## Bassben79

Hi everyone heres my Cm 690!!!


----------



## bdodge85

Hey i found this site and had to post some of my own pics. and also ask where some of you picked up the plexy glass to make the side window. let me know what you think.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdodge85* 







Hey i found this site and had to post some of my own pics. and also ask where some of you picked up the plexy glass to make the side window. let me know what you think.

You buy the side panel with the plexi already on it.

Or if you want to make your own window, you can buy kits at performance pc's, crazy pc, and frozencpu







.

AND of course MNPCTECH







.

PS. Welcome to OCN!


----------



## bobfig

You can also puck the plexi up from local lows or home depot in the window section. Also get some car door molding(u-channel) from a local auto store for the edges around the window. Use some dubble sidde tape to attach the plexi to the cutout.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Thank you. Patience is the key to my satisfaction.
A closer look!









LOL just noticed your 24 pin ATX connector isn't routed around the back...guess that's why it's so neat. still, DAIM nice job...

i'm guessing the 24 pin wouldn't stretch around the back?


----------



## scottath

Yeah - the 24 pin will strech - i have the same case and PSU and it reaches - but it makes it quite messy - i might reroute it like you have scavanger......


----------



## TheByronoss

I'll post pics soon, but I have an SLI setup in a 690 Nvidia edition case.


----------



## scavenger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
LOL just noticed your 24 pin ATX connector isn't routed around the back...guess that's why it's so neat. still, DAIM nice job...

i'm guessing the 24 pin wouldn't stretch around the back?

The purpose of not putting the 24 pin at the backside is to easily take in and out of the modular cables in case i need to. If i routed them with the 24 pin, I guess it will be cramped for wire management. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Devilywan88

has anyone got pics of TRUE 120 in their 690 case?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devilywan88* 
has anyone got pics of TRUE 120 in their 690 case?

Blue83 does: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5625121


----------



## abp667

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Blue83 does: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5625121

Does it matter much if i have it aimed towards the rear exhaust and not the top?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
Does it matter much if i have it aimed towards the rear exhaust and not the top?

My preference would be top since you can put two exhausts up there as opposed to one in the back.


----------



## abp667

Yeah i picked up a pair of yate 120mm fans for the top exhaust. Can i just unscrew the mount and spin it so it facing up or do i need to remove the TRUE and reapply the thermal paste?


----------



## bobfig

hay guys just finished something new for my case. haven't put it in yet but its going to be good.
got this off of Jdub here in OCN
























to this
















more realistic color of the sleeving

















all gong into this


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


hay guys just finished something new for my case. haven't put it in yet but its going to be good.
got this off of Jdub here in OCN 
























to this
















more realistic color of the sleeving

















all gong into this










Woah that sleeving looks really cool, nice job







.

MOAR PICS!


----------



## bobfig

lol thanx but the only pics i can give u is when its in the case.


----------



## illidan

bobfig nice color mix









like hamman black miracle


----------



## bobfig

OMG that made me ^^^^


----------



## mattlyall06

seeeerriously

i'll post some pics later so i can has join

edit: i want to replace the front led 120 fan. how the hell do i get it outta there?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*









seeeerriously

i'll post some pics later so i can has join

edit: i want to replace the front led 120 fan. how the hell do i get it outta there?


take the front panel off
unscrew the three screws holding the black plastic piece in.
unscrew the four fans screws and blammo, no more fan in the front.


----------



## bobfig

the carnage of the install!?!? too many flippin cables but its tighter than spandex on a fat guy.



































i know its messy but im just happy it fit.

BTW the 24 and the 8 pin MB connectors are to short to go behind so there staying.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks sweet man


----------



## sxulocktor

hi people how are you???

well, this is my unmodded CM690 nvidia edition case:

   

and i want to mod it. do you have any suggestions of a nice and cheap mod?? i will add 2 more led fans, oone in the bottom and one in the back to rep`lace the stock one. in the photo it doesnt appear, but in the top there are mounted 2 coolermaster blue led coolers 120mm.

OH!, and do you think that cut the top and front honeycombs will increase the airflow? i say this because at leats to now i only have the stock coolermaster coolers and 2 of blue led 120mm coolers that i bought in a pack (they have only 39 cfm)

what do you think?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sxulocktor* 
hi people how are you???

well, this is my unmodded CM690 nvidia edition case:

   

and i want to mod it. do you have any suggestions of a nice and cheap mod?? i will add 2 more led fans, oone in the bottom and one in the back to rep`lace the stock one. in the photo it doesnt appear, but in the top there are mounted 2 coolermaster blue led coolers 120mm.

OH!, and do you think that cut the top and front honeycombs will increase the airflow? i say this because at leats to now i only have the stock coolermaster coolers and 2 of blue led 120mm coolers that i bought in a pack (they have only 39 cfm)

what do you think?

I would recommend cutting out the honeycomb. Absolutely so.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
bobfig nice color mix









like hamman black miracle









OMG JIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz










Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
OMG that made me ^^^^





you literally read my mind. i thought exactly the same...lol


----------



## scottath

What is it - looks like a cross between a Ferrari and a Koingzegg CCX (or however you spell that name)


----------



## illidan

it's ferrari f430 tuned by hamann http://www.hamann-motorsport.de/904.0.html

here are some bigger shots http://www.seriouswheels.com/cars/to...ck-Miracle.htm


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeh, just google it and it comes up "ferrari"

...lol.


----------



## Bassben79

did a little paint job today!! the hardest part was to remove those screens... the top one was a pain !!! but i like the result !!!



Have a great W-E!!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

nice work! do i see a second fan in the 5.25" drive bays?


----------



## Rian

Hey Hey people; Gonna spray th thingy vurrry soon, Any tips, Im sparyin it black btw.

Thanks!


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

Well... Ive finally have finished the RAZER project and is up and running.
Since blowing up the original Scythe controller I have added 2 other controllers.
































































See my signature for complete component list.

If anyone has some building questions give us a buzz and will help out if I can.









MODERATOR - Please update my front page link to this post.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@Rian - love the font colour









@bobbavet - wow when was the last time you posted that on this thread? I seem to remember the razer logo from trawling through this thread..


----------



## Bassben79

Yeah actually used parts from my dads antec900 series... they have three bay racs for 120mm fan.. found a way to fit them


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobbavet*


Gday Guys

Well... Ive finally have finished the RAZER project and is up and running.
Since blowing up the original Scythe controller I have added 2 other controllers.


bobbavet! Holy crap dude I love your PC! For my taste the green is a bit too much for the office I have mine in but OMG your case is amazing!

Very cool!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Hey Hey people; Gonna spray th thingy vurrry soon, Any tips, Im sparyin it black btw.

What you may already know:
1) lightly sand the existing grey paint, wipe down with alcohol or a clean dry rag.
2) coat it with dark primer. (I used 1 can)
3) spray w/color of choice (2 cans worked but could have done with 3)
4) let it dry for a couple of days. The paint will be dry to the touch much sooner but it is a good idea to let the paint "cure" which takes considerably longer. Read the paint cans in the store. Not all paint is the same. My "research" showed metallic paints to be the quickest drying.

Tips:
Don't forget to paint the insides of the side panels. I used blue masking tape to cover the outsides of the panels to protect them from stray paint. Make sure you have a work area that is really well lit and lets you access the project from all sides. Getting paint into all those nooks and corners inside a case can be harder than it looks. Most of all take your time. Rushing a spraypaint job is a guaranteed fail.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@Bobbavet: Wow, very nice! I like the way you carried the green through all of the front panels. It gives continuity and flow to the work.

Can we get a shot with the side panel off? And maybe a dark shot if you have time? No worries, though.

Welcome to the 690 club!


----------



## Jolting

Can you put a 140mm inplace of the 120 on the front or is it just 120s only.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolting*


Can you put a 140mm inplace of the 120 on the front or is it just 120s only.


120mm only.


----------



## Jolting

I want to get a 690 I plan on buying the refurbished and I would like a side window. Does anyone know where I can buy a side window or if any other side windows fit besides the standard CM 690 one. Or would it just be cheaper to buy some acrylic and just make the side panel.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolting* 
I want to get a 690 I plan on buying the refurbished and I would like a side window. Does anyone know where I can buy a side window or if any other side windows fit besides the standard CM 690 one. Or would it just be cheaper to buy some acrylic and just make the side panel.

You can get it from newegg for $25.

I'll get you a link.

Here is the link.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolting* 
I want to get a 690 I plan on buying the refurbished and I would like a side window. Does anyone know where I can buy a side window or if any other side windows fit besides the standard CM 690 one. Or would it just be cheaper to buy some acrylic and just make the side panel.

Well normally you have to buy the case with a normal side panel and buy the window side panel separately, but I got my CM690 with the window side panel so it came out cheaper. You just have to find the right store I guess.


----------



## Jesherie

Hey, other then the pre-installed fans, how many more fans can I install, and what sizes?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesherie*


Hey, other then the pre-installed fans, how many more fans can I install, and what sizes?


okay..

top can old two 120's or two 140's. bottom of the case is a 120 or 140, front can hold two 120's if you play your cards right, then the back is a 120 exhaust.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


okay..

top can old two 120's or two 140's. bottom of the case is a 120 or 140, front can hold two 120's if you play your cards right, then the back is a 120 exhaust.


top can also do 80 and something else

Bottom is 120 only with the dust filter, because there wont be a place to screw in the fan


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


top can also do 80 and something else

Bottom is 120 only with the dust filter, because there wont be a place to screw in the fan


odd, I seem to have a 140 in the bottom.. with the dust filter in.










that, that's a 140mm fan in the bottom, with the dust filter.


----------



## trogalicious

and don't forget the side panel, it can hold two more fans if you aren't using a tall HSF. If you are, you're more likely going to be limited to 1 fan on the side...


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

...and the 80mm x 15mm exhaust on the other (non-interesting) side of the case.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


...and the 80mm x 15mm exhaust on the other (non-interesting) side of the case.


indeed...

I need to get me one of those guys running...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


top can also do 80 and something else

Bottom is 120 only with the dust filter, because there wont be a place to screw in the fan


You can use a 140 with the dust filter too, that's what the retention clips are for







.

On a side note: I finally got rid of those top honeycomb plastic things, amazing results







, much quieter! For anyone who hasn't done it yet, I recommend it.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Not to nerd it up too much, but in fluid/aerodynamics honeycomb grates are used to promote laminar (straight) airflow as opposed to turbulent (swirly) airflow. We have them all over the benches in our clean lab at work.

In computers the idea is that laminar air currents flow better around things like memory modules and heatsinks. More efficient flow = better cooling. [/nerd]

That being said, the use of honeycomb in some areas of the CM 690 is pretty poor. It is pretty useless on the top (which is for exhaust) and only has a limited value at best on the front. IMO this is one of only a few flaws on an otherwise awesome case.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Not to nerd it up too much, but in fluid/aerodynamics honeycomb grates are used to promote laminar (straight) airflow as opposed to turbulent (swirly) airflow. We have them all over the benches in our clean lab at work.

In computers the idea is that laminar air currents flow better around things like memory modules and heatsinks. More efficient flow = better cooling. [/nerd]

That being said, the use of honeycomb in some areas of the CM 690 is pretty poor. It is pretty useless on the top (which is for exhaust) and only has a limited value at best on the front. IMO this is one of only a few flaws on an otherwise awesome case.


Wow that's pretty interesting, I thought it was there to obstruct the insides of the case. Once I cut them off I have a WAY clearer view inside, even if I did keep the metal grille. I thought it was purely cosmetics that are pointless and block airflow (and make noise).


----------



## scottath

some newer pictures of the 690 + sig system....and of my setup currently













































Note - actual system goes ontop of the wooden thing on the left of the picture
Note 2 - see the mess of cable where the HDD's are.....that's 2 sata drives + 2 IDE drives converted to sata

Whole thing paited black and red up top

Trying the TRUE in that position atm...may change it back to normal later


----------



## cs_maan

Let me know if you get any better results with the TRUE facing that way.


----------



## scottath

Is worse atm - but that is mainly due to the TIM...didnt re-apply it....
Dont have time really to fiddle with it either atm







got half yearly tests in 2 weeks (is the last year of school though







)


----------



## iandroo888

hey guys. sorry for the lack of updates. been SUPER busy with school and stuff so =X been only on to do quick checks.

ill certainly update everything sometime later in the week when all my tests are over =X


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@Iandroo - Thanks for the last update and for looking in on us!

I hope your classes are going well. School = good job = $$$ = more OCing =







.

This thread is really fun, Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesherie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


and don't forget the side panel, it can hold two more fans if you aren't using a tall HSF. If you are, you're more likely going to be limited to 1 fan on the side...


My current heatsink seems as if it would allow enough room, it's a...Artic Cooling Pro Freezer 7, I think that's the name. Either way, 6 or so fans are good. So 2 140s, and 4 120s?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesherie*


My current heatsink seems as if it would allow enough room, it's a...Artic Cooling Pro Freezer 7, I think that's the name. Either way, 6 or so fans are good. So 2 140s, and 4 120s?


depends on how tall the HSF is. If it allows you to get a fan on the side above the HSF, you're good to go. Were it a thinner fan, I'd imagine you would be fine. I know my v8 comes right up to the door.

as far as air cooling is concerned, you're good to go.


----------



## bobfig

hi guys my led's just got here so im in the works of incorporating them into my case. here's a tease of what i am doing


























EDIT and btw the blue led's in the fans are getting changed to these


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@scottath: noticed your post in the CM 690 thread after i saw it in the aussie ocn thread... don't feel like repeating my comment though


----------



## scottath

lol - i like the fact you like it


----------



## yellowtoblerone

BTW when i get my 295 i'm doing a cooling test. I'm having the two fans up top and back go inward, and the side fan on the window go outward. My true push and pull will be pointing down as well, thus hot air from cpu and 295 will exit through side fan. Maybe I'll get better temps.


----------



## Bassben79

Just added a V8 to my cm690 !!! awesome!!!





was able to crank my E8400 to 4.05 ghz !!!

and it's even cooler then it was with CM Aquagate S1!!!! at 3.6Ghz!!


----------



## Herr FlicK

Nice job,

Why no rear fan in your case?
It improves to get the warm air away from your cpu cooler.


----------



## homemadePopcorn

hey quick question..... does anyone have a Monsoon III cooler? and does it have enough clearance over the side fans?


----------



## Bassben79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herr FlicK*


Nice job,

Why no rear fan in your case?
It improves to get the warm air away from your cpu cooler.


not installed yetremoved Cooler master aquagate S1 cooling system that was installed right at that spot.... I will install a new one tommorow (just hope i have the time to do it







) but it will be done !!!

got my V8 yesterday night !!!! i was like a kid to install it !!! BTW theres a fan on the other side shooting fresh air into it ( i Have a 120 fan in front of my 690)


----------



## Nonsensical86

hi guys. new to this club and casing. can i ask wat's the best fans setup for CM 690 to bring the overall temp of all components to the lowest?


----------



## Guttboy

Nonsensical86,

If you look in my "Intel First Build/FAQ" link below you can see pics of my setup....

I have all 120mm fans. Two exhaust on top of the case, one exhaust on rear of case, two intakes on front of case, and one intake on bottom. The top intake on the front of the case is screwed on with 2 screws to one of the plates for the optical drives.


----------



## cs_maan

Just wondering, would it improve airflow if I use the I/O shield, because currently I do not use it. Is there even a point to it besides cosmetics?


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Just wondering, would it improve airflow if I use the I/O shield, because currently I do not use it. Is there even a point to it besides cosmetics?


I'd say it's mostly cosmetic, but w/o the I/O shield any airflow going through that area is probably minimal, so I doubt temps would change more than 2Â°C in any case. It depends on your case airflow, but if you have a high positive pressure setup(more intake than exhaust), it might be better w/o the IO shield, but it's minimal.
When I get a chance I'll take my IO shield out & paint it black to match the rest of my PC.
Dang, need to take the pci bracket off my GPU to paint it black







.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herr FlicK*


Nice job,

Why no rear fan in your case?
It improves to get the warm air away from your cpu cooler.


tbh the top fans take out more hot air than the rear


----------



## Bassben79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


tbh the top fans take out more hot air than the rear


Fixed it tonight...120 X 1 at rear .... 120 X 2 on top ... 120X 1 front bays... 120X1 HDD's... 120 X1 bottom of cm690 and 120 X1 side panel for gpu's

Dont forget 120 X1 in V8

cool n quiet


----------



## elson

how are the stock fans that come with it. I believe theres 3? Im looking at a 2x kaze (2000rpm) in top bay and back and 2 x S-flex (1600rpm)in the top/back and the front. But I want to know if the stocks are any good.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
I'd say it's mostly cosmetic, but w/o the I/O shield any airflow going through that area is probably minimal, so I doubt temps would change more than 2Â°C in any case. It depends on your case airflow, but if you have a high positive pressure setup(more intake than exhaust), it might be better w/o the IO shield, but it's minimal.
When I get a chance I'll take my IO shield out & paint it black to match the rest of my PC.
Dang, need to take the pci bracket off my GPU to paint it black







.

maybe a good way for the mofset to get some cooling


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bassben79* 
Fixed it tonight...120 X 1 at rear .... 120 X 2 on top ... 120X 1 front bays... 120X1 HDD's... 120 X1 bottom of cm690 and 120 X1 side panel for gpu's

Dont forget 120 X1 in V8

cool n quiet









I've got

Top: 2 140's
Side: None, I heard it disrupts airflow
Bottom: 120
Front: 120
Rear: 120

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
how are the stock fans that come with it. I believe theres 3? Im looking at a 2x kaze (2000rpm) in top bay and back and 2 x S-flex (1600rpm)in the top/back and the front. But I want to know if the stocks are any good.









They aren't terrible but they aren't great either. I heard they were 45 CFM. I suggest getting some better ones but you won't see a big difference.


----------



## elson

ugh 45CFM sounds petty to me. Ill stick with those 75/87 CFM ones. The S-flex are the 1900rpm ones sorry. A little sound won't matter because I usually got music or games running and I don't sleep with my comp on.


----------



## Nonsensical86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Nonsensical86,

If you look in my "Intel First Build/FAQ" link below you can see pics of my setup....

I have all 120mm fans. Two exhaust on top of the case, one exhaust on rear of case, two intakes on front of case, and one intake on bottom. The top intake on the front of the case is screwed on with 2 screws to one of the plates for the optical drives.

oic. i've smiliar set up at u. 2 x 120mm top as exhaust, 1 x 120mm rear as exhaust, 2 x 120mm front as intake but 1 is at the orginal position with dust filter and the other 120 is just after the hdd bay opposite the psu. as intake too. i used cable ties to secure it. as illustrated below. i do not have any fan for the bottom but my side panel has 1 x 120mm as intake. so what's ur current system temp, core 0 and 1 temp, gpu temp and etc? care to share? thanks.


----------



## bobfig

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ iii sooo love that case were u get it?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ iii sooo love that case were u get it?

Newegg for $70, or Cooler Master store has it for $45 refurbished (basically new though).








By the way I don't think they come with black interior.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Newegg for $70, or Cooler Master store has it for $45 refurbished (basically new though).








By the way I don't think they come with black interior.

lmao


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I've got

Top: 2 140's
Side: None, I heard it disrupts airflow
Bottom: 120
Front: 120
Rear: 120

Honestly i think that bottom fan disrupts the airflow (or at least doesnt help too much). I think everyone with the CM690 are better off with mounting a 120mm fan somewhere in the 5,25" bays.
I have a HD4850, and until few days ago it was equipped with Accelero S1 with no fans, had it running 32oC IDLE, and some 50-ish oC LOAD... tried to improve that by adding the bottom fan (120mm one), and nothing happened, temps remained the same.
At the moment my fan configuration is:

Bottom Front: 120mm CM (1200rpm)
Top: 2x 140mm Scythe Kaze-Maru ([email protected], but i modded it to 7V thus spining at 1100RPM)
Back: 120mm CM (1200rpm)

My CPU has Silverstone FM-121B (800-2400rpm) pointing upwards, and my Accelero S1 has 2x 120mm CM fans (1200 rpm)...

Here's a couple of photos










































Hope you guys like it...









P.S. don't mind the cables on the last photo, just moved, still haven't sorted out the TV cable, and the speakers. Lots of cables for those 5.1 speakers









EDIT: @Elson
If you put anything but ~1200rpm fans they're gonna generate much more noise, if you can live with that, then slap on some 3000rpm-ers and chill


----------



## Bassben79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Honestly i think that bottom fan disrupts the airflow (or at least doesnt help too much). I think everyone with the CM690 are better off with mounting a 120mm fan somewhere in the 5,25" bays.
I have a HD4850, and until few days ago it was equipped with Accelero S1 with no fans, had it running 32oC IDLE, and some 50-ish oC LOAD... tried to improve that by adding the bottom fan (120mm one), and nothing happened, temps remained the same.
At the moment my fan configuration is:

Bottom Front: 120mm CM (1200rpm)
Top: 2x 140mm Scythe Kaze-Maru ([email protected], but i modded it to 7V thus spining at 1100RPM)
Back: 120mm CM (1200rpm)

My CPU has Silverstone FM-121B (800-2400rpm) pointing upwards, and my Accelero S1 has 2x 120mm CM fans (1200 rpm)...

Here's a couple of photos


















[









Hope you guys like it...









P.S. don't mind the cables on the last photo, just moved, still haven't sorted out the TV cable, and the speakers. Lots of cables for those 5.1 speakers









EDIT: @Elson
If you put anything but ~1200rpm fans they're gonna generate much more noise, if you can live with that, then slap on some 3000rpm-ers and chill









Looks like your video card's a little bit heavy... when you need to hold it with tie wraps









Very nice paint job you got there BTW!!!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bassben79* 
Looks like your video card's a little bit heavy... when you need to hold it with tie wraps









Very nice paint job you got there BTW!!!









Tnx... all im missing now is the Ford Mustang front emblem... and maybe some red neons...

Since i had a HD3870 that totally bent on me, this time i decided to use some tie wraps, just to make sure... The bent on my new 4850 was not that bad, but i was afraid that if the card bent some more, the ramsinks would fall off (wich is exactly what happened with my 3870)... Imagine the weight that the card needs to carry:

- Accelero main heatsink
- 8x ramsinks
- 3x (or was it 4x) pwm heatsinks
- 2x 120mm fans, with additional weight after painting

Luckily 4850 from Palit that i have is a short PCB verision so it bends somewhat less than the long ones...


----------



## Bassben79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Tnx... all im missing now is the Ford Mustang front emblem... and maybe some red neons...

Since i had a HD3870 that totally bent on me, this time i decided to use some tie wraps, just to make sure... The bent on my new 4850 was not that bad, but i was afraid that if the card bent some more, the ramsinks would fall off (wich is exactly what happened with my 3870)... Imagine the weight that the card needs to carry:

- Accelero main heatsink
- 8x ramsinks
- 3x (or was it 4x) pwm heatsinks
- 2x 120mm fans, with additional weight after painting

Luckily 4850 from Palit that i have is a short PCB verision so it bends somewhat less than the long ones...


I had the same problem with my 2 9600gt ( especially with the one that as a TT Duorb on it... so the trick i used its olding it from the back using the power cable fixed on the rear of the MB tray... did the job pretty well!!!


----------



## Bartmasta

i don't know how to mount a fan where the 5.25 drives go

secondly I wouldn't have a dust filter on it and a lot of dust would get inside (my room is real dusty)

Also I wouldn't have negative air pressure anymore


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

omg... i think i just jizzed in my pants :S

(please don't quote comments with pics in them btw... bloats threads.)


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
i don't know how to mount a fan where the 5.25 drives go

secondly I wouldn't have a dust filter on it and a lot of dust would get inside (my room is real dusty)


Don't 5,25" bay covers have some kind of a sponge on them when you buy the case? I think that could do quite well when it comes to dust...
Anyhow the case is not hermetically sealed so what ever you do you'll get dust inside...

I have a negative air pressure, and i too have to clean the case every 7-10 days... I mean its not that serious that it needs cleaning, its just that i like my case clean. Vacuum and dust every 10 days is what i do on a regular basis...

I have 3x exaust, and 1x intake (i just added a 2nd intake on the bottom just to test it out)... Seriously, once u buy a tightly sealed case then we can talk negative/positive pressure. When i clean up my case i find dust in the most amazing places u can imagine, like at the touching points of the case chasis and the side panels... One big thing that makes the dust come in is that little 70mm fan spot on the back of the mobo, its a pain in the neck, that one is :swearing:

At least thats my opinion...

P.S. everyone would probably get cooler temps by opening a window instead of placing a fan on the bottom of the case... In my case, bottom fan can drop my temps in the range of 1-2oC... while opening the window yields 3-5oC... OFC that only counts when its cold (under 20-22oC) outside...









If you have good dust covers for your fans, then positive pressure is the way to go (if we're only talking about dust here)... while negative will give you suction of air into the case from every possible opening, including screwholes that are screwless









And i think theres a few post way back in this thread that show how to mount a fan at the top-front position with the bottom dust cover... i'll see if i can find it and post a link. If you just switch bottom one to 5,25" you would still have negative pressure if thats what you want..

cheers


----------



## Bartmasta

Hmm I might move my bottom 120 to the top or juts buy a 120

how would i mount it


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hmm I might move my bottom 120 to the top or juts buy a 120

how would i mount it

If you're talking about the top of the case:
just screw it in.

but...

If you're talking about the front/face of the case... in the 5.25 bays:
zip ties, a 4 in 3 device module, or build a fan holder. Others have used superglue.


----------



## 1nfinity

So I finally decided to get my a signature link for the club and join! Had my CM 690 for about a year and love everything about it, the room, the airflow, the look. It's an amazing centerpiece to my collection of PC stuffs. I <3 MY 690!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hmm I might move my bottom 120 to the top or juts buy a 120

how would i mount it

I personally dont have one mounted , cuz i messed up my bottom dust mesh (tried something and i failed







), but im still working on it.. Check these out, nice job there by Flowtek. Maybe you can pm him to explain how he did it. I tried his way, but at the time i didnt have the patience to do it...

1) Flowtek - (just the bottom dust cover and some screwe if im right) http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5152587

2) [FDG] Explosion - (requires some extra material if i can see correctly) http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5244005


----------



## cs_maan

miloshs, that is a great paint job, looks really cool!


----------



## illidan

miloshs nice









some interior pics


----------



## .Style

How do you take the blades off the fan if you get what i mean..to paint it?


----------



## sxulocktor

Hello!, here is my updated CM690. i dont know if it could be called modded, but, here it is!









*
Before:*
 

*
After:*
    

What do you think ?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sxulocktor* 
Hello!, here is my updated CM690. i dont know if it could be called modded, but, here it is!









What do you think ?









Well, if you did anything to the case afterwards to modify it from the original shipping. Not necessarily adding cfl's, etc... but maybe cutting around the honeycomb, modifying the original case would be modding it.

I think it looks great myself. Digging the look.









Love that wallpaper too


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sxulocktor* 
Hello!, here is my updated CM690. i dont know if it could be called modded, but, here it is!









*
Before:*
 

*
After:*
    

What do you think ?









As Rodney Reynolds would say, its "100% kickass".

Also, how in the world does everyone take such good pictures with the fans especially not looking like they're still. Does it have to do something the shutter speed, can you even adjust that in a digital camera?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
As Rodney Reynolds would say, its "100% kickass".

Also, how in the world does everyone take such good pictures with the fans especially not looking like they're still. Does it have to do something the shutter speed, can you even adjust that in a digital camera?

yah, you should have a manual setting on your digital camera. What camera are you using? Also, to be honest, setting up a camera to shoot on a tripod with no flash in the dark is a lot of fun as well. It could be an aperature or shutter speed. Most likely a combination of the two.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
yah, you should have a manual setting on your digital camera. What camera are you using? Also, to be honest, setting up a camera to shoot on a tripod with no flash in the dark is a lot of fun as well. It could be an aperature or shutter speed. Most likely a combination of the two.

It is a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FS20, 10MP and it has 4x optical zoom (if that even matters).

I've messed around with some of the settings, but never got near any of those pictures








, looked around google and nothing. I'll charge it up and see if has any manual settings.

Also tripod = win







.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


It is a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FS20, 10MP and it has 4x optical zoom (if that even matters).

I've messed around with some of the settings, but never got near any of those pictures







, looked around google and nothing. I'll charge it up and see if has any manual settings.

Also tripod = win







.


try a tripod and the starry sky setting. It's a 15 second exposure. Make sure your lights are off...

or you could try the night scenery setting too, that automatically turns off your flash.. so it'd be point/click as long as you were on a tripod... same thing with the candlelight setting and the ballerina on the stage thing.

looking over the manual, you don't have manual settings like that of a dSLR, but you should still be able to squeak out some good lights-out pics.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


try a tripod and the starry sky setting. It's a 15 second exposure. Make sure your lights are off...

or you could try the night scenery setting too, that automatically turns off your flash.. so it'd be point/click as long as you were on a tripod... same thing with the candlelight setting and the ballerina on the stage thing.

looking over the manual, you don't have manual settings like that of a dSLR, but you should still be able to squeak out some good lights-out pics.


Thanks will try that as soon as it gets dark here







.

What do you mean by "tripod rolling"? I'm a n00b when it comes to cameras, and accessories.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Thanks will try that as soon as it gets dark here







.

What do you mean by "tripod rolling"? I'm a n00b when it comes to cameras, and accessories.



I just meant to use your tripod... I have no idea where the "rolling" really came from. Any of those night settings will turn out better pics when you're on a steady base.

...too much coffee on my behalf I guess.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I just meant to use your tripod... I have no idea where the "rolling" really came from. Any of those night settings will turn out better pics when you're on a steady base.

...too much coffee on my behalf I guess.


Lol thanks,







I can't wait to try this tonight, going to turn on the CCFL and see what I can do with the tripod. 
Thanks again!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Lol thanks,







I can't wait to try this tonight, going to turn on the CCFL and see what I can do with the tripod. 
Thanks again!


keep us posted... AND update us later with pics!


----------



## MICRON

Hi, Id like to join in if I can?? Heres my new case [well my daughters







] I put together for her a week or so back!

E5200-3.81mhz, EP45-DS3L, Xig1264, 2x2 G-skill, ATI3870 AND A
CM-690!!!!! Love this case!!! Its so user friendly!

I modded the side cover as you can see, added all blue led fans!
The thing looks pretty cool at nite, The kids love it









Anyway heres some pics!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Very cool, the window shape especially! Good call on keeping the 2 120 fans there!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


How do you take the blades off the fan if you get what i mean..to paint it?


Maybe this would help...

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1695460/how_to_detail_strip_a_computer_fan/
Just be extra carefull when protecting the parts that won't be painted, especially the motor part (coil thingy)...

P.S. i dunno why the clip turns out so ******ed?!


----------



## iandroo888

Updated and Added New Members ^^ Hope i didnt miss anyone =X i went back like 7 pages to the last time i said i updated... =X

i probably missed ppl who said they wanted to join but didnt post pictures.. cuz i was only scrolling to find pictures and add/update =X


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


Updated and Added New Members ^^ Hope i didnt miss anyone =X i went back like 7 pages to the last time i said i updated... =X

i probably missed ppl who said they wanted to join but didnt post pictures.. cuz i was only scrolling to find pictures and add/update =X


I'll be posting mine some time tonight, since I didn't post pictures when I asked to be added







.


----------



## MICRON

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Very cool, the window shape especially! Good call on keeping the 2 120 fans there!

Thanks man! Yeah I like fans [Fans are your friend] It was fun to work on this case, I have a antec 900 that I like allot but this case here is much easier to work with! They did a nice job designing this thing IMO


----------



## cs_maan

That candle mode worked perfectly







.

Here are some pictures finally, so add me to the list







, also if you guys have any suggestions on anything just let me know.

Here goes.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
maybe a good way for the mofset to get some cooling

Sorry for the late reply. Yep, it's possible having the IO plate out could let a lil airflow go through that area & the mosfets might be a couple degrees cooler. Only way to know for sure is to test. I'd like to myself but my stuff runs cool all over and I quickly put in the IO plate w/o thinking about airflow going through that spot.
Someday I'd like to get Thermalrights mosfet, NB, and/or SB heatsinks for a mobo. They're not too expensive and lower temps are always good for everything besides HDD's.


----------



## CaBo0sE

Just moved my PC into the my new Cooler Master 690. Temps dropped by about 8 degrees! I have a lot of cables and devices in my comp, so wire management isn't as good as alot of yours. Also, I had to deal with an IDE DVD drive and IDE HDD. For anyone who wants to know, unless you buy a really long IDE cable, (mine was 24") you will not be able to connect a HDD and a optical drive on the same cord with the HDD in the HDD cage. You'll have to use the adapter for the 5.25 bays for the HDD.


----------



## miloshs

I just couldn't give it a break... following our story about the fan placement (bottom vs top_front) i started doubting my previous conclusions were wrong, so i did a little test.

Placement of the fans was the following (yellow-gold is the fan place i switched... duh!







)









*I fired up FurMark 1.5, Orthos and Everest and did the following:*

*1.1.* _place my 120mm fan at the bottom_
*2.1.*_ run 6 minutes of Orthos (blend) and FurMark 1.5 (640x480, Stability Test, Fullscreen OFF)_
*3.1.* _printscreen _

_-system cooldown between the tests was 10 minutes-_

*1.2.* _place my 120mm fan at the top front_
*2.2.* _run 6 minutes of Orthos (blend) and FurMark 1.5 (640x480, Stability Test, Fullscreen OFF)_
*3.2.* _printscreen (







)_

A*fter these setts of tests this is what i got:*









_







So if we say a margin of error is +/-2% we can say the difference is too small to make a difference..._

Although it is nice to see that the motherboard is actually 4oC cooler when the fan is at the top front position. Its also worth mentioning that i personally thing the difference would be greater if you were to have less fans in your case than i do... All in all i have 6x 120mm fans, and 2x 140m fans, i guess not a lot of people has that much, and maybe the either of the two fan positions would be better if there are less fans in the case.

I know its not the most acurate of tests, but i did say it was a fast test...
I'll post FurMark and Orthos pics as attachments...

Hope this helps someone decide where to put their fans.

Cheers, Milos


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

nice. when i eventually get a CM 690, i don't know whether i'll stick a fan in the bottom, or zip tie it to the hdd bays so it blows over my GPU(s)...

two front fans a certainty though.


----------



## cs_maan

I'm debating between moving my side fan and making it a front fan, or taking the top exhaust fan nearest to the front, and making it a front intake. 
I'll tell you which works better once I have time to do it.

Also I noticed my negative air pressure set up is work nicely. I put a piece of tissue on the front of the case where there are only drive bay covers and dust filters, and the tissue was "sucked" to the case







.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

take off the side fan! side fans inhibit airflow... i think i'm going to stick my rear exhaust and side stock fans (When i get a cm690) in the two top positions, or one in the bottom one in the top or something...


----------



## Nonsensical86

miloshs u want to try my set up? initially i've similar set up as u except that i do not have the number 1 and number 2 fans but i did have an extra fans at the HDD area. the temp was not really fantastic. running at 38 for system temp but yesterday i changed my top 2 fans as intake and the temp drop around 5 - 6 degrees. mine set up is consider as positive air flow which silverstone recommend. the bottom fan doesn't make any difference to me and my side panel has a fan as intake. tat's all.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


take off the side fan! side fans inhibit airflow... i think i'm going to stick my rear exhaust and side stock fans (When i get a cm690) in the two top positions, or one in the bottom one in the top or something...


Yes, side fans inhibit airflow, and also the side with the fans vibrates like crazy, at least it was in my case... and i've heard other people say the same thing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nonsensical86*

miloshs u want to try my set up? initially i've similar set up as u except that i do not have the number 1 and number 2 fans but i did have an extra fans at the HDD area. the temp was not really fantastic. running at 38 for system temp but yesterday i changed my top 2 fans as intake and the temp drop around 5 - 6 degrees. mine set up is consider as positive air flow which silverstone recommend. the bottom fan doesn't make any difference to me and my side panel has a fan as intake. tat's all.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa


I'm not really keen on switching my fans because i have them all tied up really nice, and cables behind the tray that i would go crazy if i had to do that again. But i seriously doubt making two top fans intake would make a difference... As we all know hot air rises and cold air drops, so logical thing to do would be to have as much possible low intakes, and upper exausts... but as we saw in my test thats not always the case (possibly because the CM690 case' bottom is pretty close to the ground)...

Im pretty happy with my setup, room temp is around 16-17oC (my pc is 2 feet from the heater wich still works, but the windows and doors are open so theres a draft - just got up







) and my temps are:

*HDD: 18oC
CPU: 24oC (mind that E5200 sensors are not that acurate at temperatures under 50oC - stated by Intel)
VGA: 28oC*

I think thats pretty decent...

And for the end a new, CoolerMaster just announced a white CM690...
Looks nice:








http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,6...scovered/News/


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

eh, i don't think it looks as good as Project: Tuxedo. or for that matter, the original black CM 690..


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


eh, i don't think it looks as good as Project: Tuxedo. or for that matter, the original black CM 690..


LOL, thats why Project:Tuxedo and the rest of our are called CUSTOM (or PIMPED







)...

One tought slips onto my mind... why the hell didn't they bestow this new CM690 with taller feet??? I think it would greatly improve cooling capabilities, altho it would sure turn out a bit more expensive.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I found these cases from Sigma called the Storm that seems to be strangely similar to our 690's. I kind of like them. What do you guys think? The blue one looks alright once you remove those LED fans.


----------



## miloshs

Lol, talking about copying CM690 design.... insides are the same as our CM690's...
Nevertheless they are ok


----------



## Space Pope

Most likely the quality on that case is pure crap.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Space Pope*


Most likely the quality on that case is pure crap.


 It's probably the same exact chassis, just a minor cosmetic change and rebrand I would think. So quality would be about the same as our 690's...could be wrong though.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
It's probably the same exact chassis, just a minor cosmetic change and rebrand I would think. So quality would be about the same as our 690's...could be wrong though.

Quality could be the same on the chassis, but i doubt plastic parts are as good as 690's.... whats the price on one of those?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Quality could be the same on the chassis, but i doubt plastic parts are as good as 690's.... whats the price on one of those?

Price is about the same as a 690 I think. So your saying the quality of plastic on the 690 is good? A lot of the plastic pieces on the Sigma look the same as the 690 if you look closely.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Price is about the same as a 690 I think. So your saying the quality of plastic on the 690 is good? A lot of the plastic pieces on the Sigma look the same as the 690 if you look closely.


The entire case in itself looks almost identical to the 690, which makes me kind of angry :swearing:


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
eh, i don't think it looks as good as Project: Tuxedo. or for that matter, the original black CM 690..











Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
LOL, thats why Project:Tuxedo and the rest of our are called CUSTOM (or PIMPED







)...

One tought slips onto my mind... why the hell didn't they bestow this new CM690 with taller feet??? I think it would greatly improve cooling capabilities, altho it would sure turn out a bit more expensive.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
The entire case in itself looks almost identical to the 690, which makes me kind of angry :swearing:

yeah. inside looks the same. probably really the same chassis. only the exterior panels are different.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
The entire case in itself looks almost identical to the 690, which makes me kind of angry :swearing:

I have to admit the way they did the face is a bit better(not necessarily better looking) than CM (from a modders standpoint







). Its much more easier to find matching taller feet than for our 690... I know, i know i can't help it i just like cases with tall feet


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
I have to admit the way they did the face is a bit better(not necessarily better looking) than CM (from a modders standpoint







). Its much more easier to find matching taller feet than for our 690... I know, i know i can't help it i just like cases with tall feet









Eh tall case feet, aren't really all that big of a deal for me, as long as it is a good distance off of the surface, I'll live







.

But still......


----------



## miloshs

I was actually really close to making a specially designed table to house my CM 690








A table with a hole so my CM can breathe properly, but... er... i gave up on that idea







.

All i can say (to relate on our earlier discussion about the airflow) is if you cut out all the plastic and metal meshes where fans are to be mounted, 690 really starts breathing like its NOT having a cold







- more breath, less noise...


----------



## bobfig

Hay guys back again with a new mod. i just changed all my fans that had blue to orange!! looks sweet.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

geez! talk about CM 690 copying.. insides are the exact same, and the feet look the same (Except the front feet look a little different.. or is that me)

side is different on both sides - it looks like it has sound dampening material on the inside - something the CM 690 doesn't have, and is sorely lacking in.

hate the front faceplate though. i'd say it isn't actually a copy, but more likely they have a deal going with CM... like that Kingwin company that gets other manufacturers products and produces them cheaper which allows them to sell them cheaper... eh, i'm blathering now


----------



## Mac the Geek

Time for me to sign up. Got the case delivered on Friday. Man, this thing is beautiful.

I don't intend to mod this case -- I'll add some acoustic foam, but that's it. I'm not big on LEDs and cold cathodes and stuff -- I already moved the front LED fan to the back and put an LED-free fan in its place.

Pics when I get the thing up and running (which will be next weekend, probably, as the mobo won't arrive until Wednesday.)


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mac the Geek* 
Time for me to sign up. Got the case delivered on Friday. Man, this thing is beautiful.

I don't intend to mod this case -- I'll add some acoustic foam, but that's it. I'm not big on LEDs and cold cathodes and stuff -- I already moved the front LED fan to the back and put an LED-free fan in its place.

Pics when I get the thing up and running (which will be next weekend, probably, as the mobo won't arrive until Wednesday.)

Welcome to the club! The only mod I realy recomend is cutting out the fan grills. The grills are what make a lot of noise in the case.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
Welcome to the club! The only mod I realy recomend is cutting out the fan grills. The grills are what make a lot of noise in the case.

Or at least the big plastic honeycomb mesh on top.


----------



## Mac the Geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


Welcome to the club! The only mod I realy recomend is cutting out the fan grills. The grills are what make a lot of noise in the case.


I may very well end up doing that. I think I'll try it "stock" first, though -- I need to establish a baseline before I put on my mad-scientist hat.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

I had some extra time last week and did some work on my 690. Added 15 feet of EL wire (1 kit in, 2 out), two 4 inch UV CCFs, and replaced and re-routed the stock sata cables with right angle UV-reactive SATA cables. Yah!










I don't usually run the UVs - they were for fun. But the EL wire is neat stuff. The picts don't do it justice. The EL glow is softer in person. Hot glue is burnier in person.










Sorry if there are a couple too many pictures here







. I enjoy this stiff a bit much!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


I had some extra time last week and did some work on my 690. Added 15 feet of EL wire (1 kit in, 2 out), two 4 inch UV CCFs, and replaced and re-routed the stock sata cables with right angle UV-reactive SATA cables. Yah!










I don't usually run the UVs - they were for fun. But the EL wire is neat stuff. The picts don't do it justice. The EL glow is softer in person. Hot glue is burnier in person.










Sorry if there are a couple too many pictures here







. I enjoy this stiff a bit much!



ROFL at the glue
















This is my new favorite rig to gawk at








Me likes this lots.

+1 for making me drool


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@fletcher... would look even cooler with the front honeycomb stuff cut out









given me an idea with that EL wire though... in a different colour of course


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

cs_maan: Thanks!























T3h_Ch33z_Muncha: I might ditch the honeycomb on top, but the stuff over the front intake is sort of earning it's keep at the moment. I kinda like the way it dims the light behind it and it should help to straighten airflow on the fan behind it (laminar vs turbulent). To that end, (prepare to be apalled







) I wish I had some for the upper "wind tunnel".


----------



## trogalicious

alrighty.. side window panel inbound. added an 8800gs for folding/physx duties. Pics to come post installation.


----------



## trogalicious

I ordered my window from frozenCPU. It's a 12x12. If that's what you're asking, then yes... it's a DIY kit. You either order the side panel from Coolermaster, or order the acrylic window and do it yourself.


----------



## VulcanX

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...aseoo7_009.jpg
That is the design style i wana follow, both fans and then perspex, obviously dont want it to be identical, thats just stupid, but want it similiar, how would i go about that, and please dont try flame me for this like mama's boy BCOZ i just want to mod my case, its not a typing test and im not here to offend, im here to learn... shot in advance


----------



## Guttboy

Trog,

What did you pick up your side panel for...Price? Ease of install? I am curious on what condition it arrives in. I have heard of folks getting the CM clear side panel and it arriving in horrid condition (note: that was the "official side panel" and not the kit you are using). Also if you could let us know how easy it was to install and what tools you needed that would be awesome. Pictures are a must!!!!! I am very interested to see how it turns out!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


Trog,

What did you pick up your side panel for...Price? Ease of install? I am curious on what condition it arrives in. I have heard of folks getting the CM clear side panel and it arriving in horrid condition (note: that was the "official side panel" and not the kit you are using). Also if you could let us know how easy it was to install and what tools you needed that would be awesome. Pictures are a must!!!!! I am very interested to see how it turns out!


I purchased the 12x12 window kit from FrozenCPU as opposed to the entire side panel, but I'll get pics of the unboxing/install and post it step by step. Xgunther pointed me towards this kit and it looked great in his 690.

I actually bought two kits. a 12x12 for my 690 and a 10x10 for the 330. As far as I can tell, installation is nothing more than cutting the side panel, installing the u-channel, and popping the window into the u-channel. It apparently holds the window in place.. as opposed to having to mount the window with double-sided tape, etc.

The 12x12 was $18 and the 10x10 was $12. I went this route because of the DIY aspect of the install.. not that the CM panel doesn't look good... it does. I just wanted the hands-on approach.

Just the same, I'll cross post the window install both here and in my build log.

Guttboy, you're my hero for using proper grammar


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I purchased the 12x12 window kit from FrozenCPU as opposed to the entire side panel, but I'll get pics of the unboxing/install and post it step by step. Xgunther pointed me towards this kit and it looked great in his 690.

I actually bought two kits. a 12x12 for my 690 and a 12x10 for the 330. As far as I can tell, installation is nothing more than cutting the side panel, installing the u-channel, and popping the window into the u-channel. It apparently holds the window in place.. as opposed to having to mount the window with double-sided tape, etc.

Just the same, I'll cross post the window install both here and in my build log.

Guttboy, you're my hero for using proper grammar











Did you use a jigsaw to cut the side panel for the window? Also is it hard to keep a straight line> I was thinking of doing this to an old HP case, basically mod the life out of it, but when it comes to straight lines I'm bad.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Did you use a jigsaw to cut the side panel for the window? Also is it hard to keep a straight line> I was thinking of doing this to an old HP case, basically mod the life out of it, but when it comes to straight lines I'm bad.


I haven't even started yet. I just ordered the kit yesterday. It should be here by mid-week. As far as what I'm using to cut the panel, I have a bit of luck with a dremel.. but wouldn't be against using a jigsaw. Because the u-channel covers the cut, it doesn't have to be 100% straight. That's another reason I dig this particular kit. There's overlap between the side panel, the u-channel, and the window itself.


----------



## Guttboy

Thanks for the information Trog! I have been debating which way to go on the side panel. On the one hand a pre-built panel is EASY but on the other hand a DIY gives you the feeling of pride that comes with making it yourself!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


Thanks for the information Trog! I have been debating which way to go on the side panel. On the one hand a pre-built panel is EASY but on the other hand a DIY gives you the feeling of pride that comes with making it yourself!


And with DIY, the only limit is IMAGINATION







.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


Thanks for the information Trog! I have been debating which way to go on the side panel. On the one hand a pre-built panel is EASY but on the other hand a DIY gives you the feeling of pride that comes with making it yourself!


yah. I also have some modders mesh coming in that I'm tempted to mount behind the window. Neat visual...

I guess next step is to find a CCFL that I like and get going with that.

I'll keep you guys posted on the window.


----------



## Mac the Geek

Trog, did you give up on the foam? I didn't see any in the most recent pics. Or maybe I just wasn't looking in the right place.


----------



## savagebunny

new rig and re-wired


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mac the Geek*


Trog, did you give up on the foam? I didn't see any in the most recent pics. Or maybe I just wasn't looking in the right place.










no, I haven't put it back in since I added the 140mm fans in. I've been busy working on the second rig in my signature.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Ha funny... I was just looking at Trog's foam job. Its nice!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Ha funny... I was just looking at Trog's foam job. Its nice!


soooon.... sooooon.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Can I join the 690 club? heres my most recent build:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brkbeat...7615083559896/

Thanks, 
Andrew


----------



## CaBo0sE

My CM690:
http://tinyurl.com/c7k7eq
I put spacers on my side panel fan, it cut the noise down a lot, but it's still louder than the other fans in my case. I'm going to try longer screws and longer spacers sometime soon.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Can I join the 690 club? heres my most recent build:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brkbeat...7615083559896/

Thanks, 
Andrew


Looks good







, take some shots in the dark too.


----------



## robertoburri

Hey everyone, I just want people to see my comp and tell me what you think!
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1114

plz do it on a 1-10 scale

oh this is my first build too!

go here and tell me what you think!
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...rig-cm690.html


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robertoburri*


Hey everyone, I just want people to see my comp and tell me what you think!
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1114

plz do it on a 1-10 scale

oh this is my first build too!

go here and tell me what you think!
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...rig-cm690.html


dude, no offense but...

those pics are horrible... hold the camera REALLY steady, or grab a tripod.

Based on the pics, I'd give it a 4 out of 10 I guess.

Holy cable management, and 3 optical drives?

snap some more pics that we can see, and repost it for us, I'm sure opinions would change quickly.


----------



## xybertaz

here's my new CM690...



















my cable management with HEC550AB PSU...



















i want to join in.. how?!


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I think they just add you after you post a image of your 690. Yours is pretty sweet. Where did you get that video card cooler that says nvidia sli on it? that is awesome.

~Andrew


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Welcome To The CM 690 Club, Welcome To OCN!!!








*The mod had been updating the list every few weeks based on the pictures posted! Your pic is your application!*

@ brkbeatjunkie: The green & black Zhamlan is sweet!

@ xybertaz: Those clips worked well. I'm always suprised at what clears the side panel.

@ robertoburri: Yah, some better pictures would help folks see you gear.

Computers are a surprisingly tough animal to photograph. Use the timer mode that you'd use to get yourself in a picture and a tripod. If you don't have a tripod just set it down on the nearest convient surface with a towel under it and line up the picture. Start the timer, setp away, and *bam* decent photo.

Now of course you have the whole flash / no flash thing plus all of the other camera settings to play with but the main trick is to not be holding the camera when the picture is taken. Taking tons of pictures also helps. I've found I'm only happy with about 1 out of every 15 computer pictures I take.

Welcome all (and anyone I missed directly) to the CM 690 club!


----------



## VulcanX

xybertaz i really would love to know where u got those clips, they are sexy as anything! I need to get those definitely, work like a charm, esp since i dont have a modular PSU the spare cables are quite a prob, wow that is one sexy rig man! Im gonna start modding my case this weekend (i hope), need to get spray paint etc and i will get going with it







will post pics as i go along


----------



## cs_maan

Xybertaz, don't forget to edit your system in your sig so we know what makes your CM690 fly







.

Also welcome to OCN, you too VulcanX







.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
cs_maan: Thanks!























T3h_Ch33z_Muncha: I might ditch the honeycomb on top, but the stuff over the front intake is sort of earning it's keep at the moment. I kinda like the way it dims the light behind it and it should help to straighten airflow on the fan behind it (laminar vs turbulent). To that end, (prepare to be apalled







) I wish I had some for the upper "wind tunnel".

eh, imo having honeycomb for the bottom front but no honeycomb for the top front fan kinda ruins the look... but its your case, whatever floats ya boat









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Did you use a jigsaw to cut the side panel for the window? Also is it hard to keep a straight line> I was thinking of doing this to an old HP case, basically mod the life out of it, but when it comes to straight lines I'm bad.

maybe if you put masking tape or marked a line with a pen then you could just follow the straight line?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
new rig and re-wired










i lol'd how the XFX radeon sticker's upside down..


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 

Computers are a surprisingly tough animal to photograph. Use the timer mode that you'd use to get yourself in a picture and a tripod. If you don't have a tripod just set it down on the nearest convient surface with a towel under it and line up the picture. Start the timer, setp away, and *bam* decent photo.

Now of course you have the whole flash / no flash thing plus all of the other camera settings to play with but the main trick is to not be holding the camera when the picture is taken. Taking tons of pictures also helps. I've found I'm only happy with about 1 out of every 15 computer pictures I take.

Welcome all (and anyone I missed directly) to the CM 690 club!









*Great tips...*

_- I would just like to add that setting the white balance right helps a lot (eg. use a gray card to set custom balance)

- If using a flash go for "slow sync" and use a "softbox" (eg. white piece of paper or a white t-shirt over the light source)

- Use the largest telephoto lens that the area ur in allows, so there is less "other" objects in the photo besides of your PC (eg use a 100-200mm lens if you have enough room to take a picture)

- Avoid using wide-angle lenses because they distort the image and its very difficult to eliminate the surroundings (eg. everything under 50mm is considered a wide angle lens, but everything between 35-50mm is OK since the real distortions start at under 35mm. 8-22mm is extremely wide-angle. 50mm lens is the closest u can get to a human eye view)

- Shoot at ISO 50,100 or 200 to aviod "high-iso" speckles on the photo and to get additional sharpness (you'll defo need a tripod if we're talking about indoor shooting, especially with a telephoto lens)

- Using an f-stop of 8 0r 11 is probably the best idea (if youre not going for some special depth-of-field effects) so you can get all the guts of your PC sharp and clear

- Stopping fans in motion requires at leat 1/200 shutter speed (dependent on the speed of the fan, but 1/200 will surely stop it in motion)_

+rep for Flethcer Carnaby

hope these tips help out...


----------



## VulcanX

Wow just to take a pic? LOL
Quick questions, what are the benefits of cutting the honeycomb out?
Should i cut the plastic honeycombs out as well? i see a lot of guys cut that out, what is the purpose of that?
Where can i get those clips so that i can neatly manage my cables behind the mobo tray?
Does cutting the honeycombs out really get rid of the heavy noise of a 2000RPM fan or is that just bcoz the fan itself is very noisy?
The dust filters, how good are they? I cut my dust filters out on the front fan and got much more air flow out of that fan.
What is the optimum RPM for 12cm fans with noise taken into account, i have seen 1200 RPM but the airflow (CFM) isnt that good..


----------



## xybertaz

@brkbeatjunkie
i just did it myself using some of my scrap acrylic plastic and put in 2x80mm fan on it... ^_^

@VulcanX
its called cable clamp and i bought it here in an office supply store locally. by the way goodluck with your case modification... ^_^


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@Vulcan - the honeycomb basically obstructs airflow and makes noise, besides (for some people) being an eyesore. fans really depend. a bad fan at 1500RPM won't push as much air as a good fan at 1500RPM.


----------



## VulcanX

Hmmm but here we cant get Yate Loon fans etc but i can get CM fans and antec, the tri cools are what i wana go for, but they too expensive, so i am rather getting 2 x http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=6037 and then 6 x http://www.prophecy.co.za/coolermast...m-p-22212.html as well as this http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=65&id=2542 which i will put the one NICE CM on







its nice all together, but i am currently running 2000RPM Thermaltake fans (stock black), i want my case to light up hence all these LED fans, but also want good cooling, so is 1200RPM enough or should i spend more and get Tri Cool fans or what u guys recommend, currently my system with 6 x 2000RPM fans is LOUD and wana get it quieter but still maintain my very nice temps (bcoz SA is hot), so what u guys rate? Sorry for the long message like clarifying


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanX*


Hmmm but here we cant get Yate Loon fans etc but i can get CM fans and antec, the tri cools are what i wana go for, but they too expensive, so i am rather getting 2 x http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=6037 and then 6 x http://www.prophecy.co.za/coolermast...m-p-22212.html as well as this http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=65&id=2542 which i will put the one NICE CM on







its nice all together, but i am currently running 2000RPM Thermaltake fans (stock black), i want my case to light up hence all these LED fans, but also want good cooling, so is 1200RPM enough or should i spend more and get Tri Cool fans or what u guys recommend, currently my system with 6 x 2000RPM fans is LOUD and wana get it quieter but still maintain my very nice temps (bcoz SA is hot), so what u guys rate? Sorry for the long message like clarifying


VulcanX,

Please feel free to use the "." every so often! That has got to be the LONGEST "run on" sentence I have seen here to date!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guttboy*


VulcanX,

Please feel free to use the "." every so often! That has got to be the LONGEST "run on" sentence I have seen here to date!










lol. no kidding.

I'll even go out far enough to say this:

If we can read what you're saying, it will make it that much easier for us to help you. When I posted what I did the other day about the TOS/Punctuation/etc, it was a set of rules that I created. It was a set of rules that Overclock.net has put out there for everyone that uses the forum.

Also, to help out somewhat, as far as I recall Antec Tri-cools are Yates.


----------



## VulcanX

Hmmm but here we cant get Yate Loon fans etc but i can get CM fans and antec, the tri cools are what i wana go for, but they too expensive. So i am rather getting 2 x http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=6037, and then 6 x http://www.prophecy.co.za/coolermast...m-p-22212.html, as well as this http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=65&id=2542 which i will put the one NICE CM on its nice all together. I am currently running 2000RPM Thermaltake fans (stock black), i want my case to light up hence all these LED fans, but also want good cooling, so is 1200RPM enough or should i spend more and get Tri Cool fans or what u guys recommend? currently my system with 6 x 2000RPM fans is LOUD and wana get it quieter but still maintain my very nice temps (bcoz SA is hot), so what u guys rate? Sorry for the long message like clarifying
Sorry for the long @$$ message again, tried to clear it up here








Oh and btw if Yate Loons are Tri Cools would that explain why they so expensive? I like the fact that u can get 1600RPM, i think that is the optimum, with air flow and noise taken into account.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanX*


Hmmm but here we cant get Yate Loon fans etc but i can get CM fans and antec, the tri cools are what i wana go for, but they too expensive. So i am rather getting 2 x http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=6037, and then 6 x http://www.prophecy.co.za/coolermast...m-p-22212.html, as well as this http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=65&id=2542 which i will put the one NICE CM on its nice all together. I am currently running 2000RPM Thermaltake fans (stock black), i want my case to light up hence all these LED fans, but also want good cooling, so is 1200RPM enough or should i spend more and get Tri Cool fans or what u guys recommend? currently my system with 6 x 2000RPM fans is LOUD and wana get it quieter but still maintain my very nice temps (bcoz SA is hot), so what u guys rate? Sorry for the long message like clarifying
Sorry for the long @$$ message again, tried to clear it up here








Oh and btw if Yate Loons are Tri Cools would that explain why they so expensive? I like the fact that u can get 1600RPM, i think that is the optimum, with air flow and noise taken into account.


same reason people will pay more for a Mercury when it's just a dressed up Ford... or an Acura, when it's really just a Honda.


----------



## TheFoister

Hi guys,

I'm new to case modding. I have an unmoded 690 and have been following the club for a while.
I'd like to have a window on the side panel. (something like his: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5837304).

Instead of normal transparent acrylic, I'll use the Acryan mirror2. The problem is, I have some experience using dremel on steel and aliminium cutting but have no idea on acrylic.

Is it possible to cut using dremel? If yes what kind of disc should I use? Or what do you suggest?
Thanks

PS.I'll post some as it is pictures asap.


----------



## VulcanX

I would also like to know the following as i wana get a clear panel exact same one as what foister wants and i wana try do as much as possible on my own, what material is strong, easy to work with and doesnt scratch too easily, with regards to acrylic etc etc...


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Hi guys,

I'm new to case modding. I have an unmoded 690 and have been following the club for a while.
I'd like to have a window on the side panel. (something like his: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5837304).

Instead of normal transparent acrylic, I'll use the Acryan mirror2. The problem is, I have some experience using dremel on steel and aliminium cutting but have no idea on acrylic.

Is it possible to cut using dremel? If yes what kind of disc should I use? Or what do you suggest?
Thanks

PS.I'll post some as it is pictures asap.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanX* 
I would also like to know the following as i wana get a clear panel exact same one as what foister wants and i wana try do as much as possible on my own, what material is strong, easy to work with and doesnt scratch too easily, with regards to acrylic etc etc...

read this: CyberDruid's Guide to Working With Acrylic

and the CyberDruid guide to basic PC mods

and the CyberDruid Window Mod Guide
the guy is an absolute genius. Read what he recommends, follow it, and you'll be alright.


----------



## abp667

Well it took me a while but you can finally count me in.
I got my replacement PSU in from newegg yesterday and finished the build/vista install around midnight. In all my excitement to get this thing finally finished i didn't take any interior shots. I did some light modding and removed the honeycomb from both the top and front. I also took the 120mm fan that came on the side panel and put it in the 5.25 bay. I have 2x 120mm Yates on the top as exhaust as well as the stock rear exhast. Then a 120mm x 38mm Ultra Kaze set to intake from the bottom of the case. Thanks to everyone here for your help.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abp667*


Well it took me a while but you can finally count me in.
I got my replacement PSU in from newegg yesterday and finished the build/vista install around midnight. In all my excitement to get this thing finally finished i didn't take any interior shots. I did some light modding and removed the honeycomb from both the top and front. I also took the 120mm fan that came on the side panel and put it in the 5.25 bay. I have 2x 120mm Yates on the top as exhaust as well as the stock rear exhast. Then a 120mm x 38mm Ultra Kaze set to intake from the bottom of the case. Thanks to everyone here for your help.


Dude, GLAD to see that everything is in and running for you. Welcome back. The case looks great.. as does the rest of the setup.


----------



## abp667

The desk is a certified disaster area... i'm working on it. I downloaded Memtest86, Prime95, C Cleaner, and CPU-Z. Are there any other freeware apps i should download? temp. monitors? anti-virus stuff? This is my first PC in years.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
The desk is a certified disaster area... i'm working on it. I downloaded Memtest86, Prime95, C Cleaner, and CPU-Z. Are there any other freeware apps i should download? temp. monitors? anti-virus stuff? This is my first PC in years.

I would recommend:

Intel Burn Test / GPU-Z / AVG / AntiMalwareBytes / Avast / 3dMark Vantage and 3dMark 06 / Coretemp / OCCT / Orthos / SuperPi

Open Office for your desktop publishing.
Gimp for advanced photo editing.
Picasa for basic photo editing/organization/posting.

Also, get the evga precision software for your card.. it's beautiful. If you're interested at ALL in folding, that 285 is an absolute beast.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
The desk is a certified disaster area... i'm working on it. I downloaded Memtest86, Prime95, C Cleaner, and CPU-Z. Are there any other freeware apps i should download? temp. monitors? anti-virus stuff? This is my first PC in years.

- E_verest 5 is a good monitoring/benching/info software (not sure tho if theres a free version)_
- *Avast 4 Home edition is a very good Antivirus program* - a must have
- *Ultimate Defrag FREE Public Edition is a GREAT defragmenting software* - a must have
- _Free Download Manager is also cool (altho Internet Download Manager is better but not free).
- OCCT 3.0.1, Orthos, Intel Burn Test for testing out your rig
- Picasa 3 is a very simple yet good (and free) photo manager, and its fairly easy on the PC resources_
- *Google Chrome (in my opinion), a very good, fast and lite web browser* - a must have
- _Open Office if you dont feel like paying for a regular MS Office







_
- *GOM Player is a great and simple media player (and it has built in codecs for most of the media types)* - a must have

That should get you started









Look *HERE* if you need more


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
- E_verest 5 is a good monitoring/benching/info software (not sure tho if theres a free version)_

What about SiSandra..? That's not too far off from Everest.

Also, I LOVE rocketdock as a neat windows addon.


----------



## miloshs

SiSandra is OK too... its just that i like Everest more... The only thing missing is the network activity monitor (download, upload and such)


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
- E_verest 5 is a good monitoring/benching/info software (not sure tho if theres a free version)_
- *Avast 4 Home edition is a very good Antivirus program* - a must have
- *Ultimate Defrag FREE Public Edition is a GREAT defragmenting software* - a must have
- _Free Download Manager is also cool (altho Internet Download Manager is better but not free).
- OCCT 3.0.1, Orthos, Intel Burn Test for testing out your rig
- Picasa 3 is a very simple yet good (and free) photo manager, and its fairly easy on the PC resources_
- *Google Chrome (in my opinion), a very good, fast and lite web browser* - a must have
- _Open Office if you dont feel like paying for a regular MS Office







_
- *GOM Player is a great and simple media player (and it has built in codecs for most of the media types)* - a must have

That should get you started









Look *HERE* if you need more









I also suggest Orthos, it's a great stress tester. Also Firefox >>> Chrome.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
SiSandra is OK too... its just that i like Everest more... The only thing missing is the network activity monitor (download, upload and such)

yah. I'm with you on Everest being worlds ahead of SiSandra. I swear I think Everest does a freeware version somewhere.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I also suggest Orthos, it's a great stress tester. Also Firefox >>> Chrome.

Read this. I run Firefox as well, but as far as security goes: Chrome > whatever you want to put up against it.


----------



## miloshs

Seriously Google Chrome (again in my humble opinion) the best browser out there. As i myself am a minimalist i don't need bunch of addons a stupid stuff that probably just slows your browsing experience down. I did a quick test on my PC few weeks ago and disocvered that Chrome loads pages and photos much faster than Firefox (at the time i used 3.0.1 i think), but what i appreciate the most in Chrome is its simplicity...

Chrome 2 beta is out, but i would advise against it since it chrashes way too often. Version 1.0.154.53 is another beast....

@abp667

Your rig rocks...


----------



## scottath

Chrome is build on Firefox....so they are quite similar
You dont need a defrager if running Windows 7
I use either VLC or Media Player Classic for "everything" media player......but this is all rather off topic


----------



## MICRON

Hey I have no prob if you copy my rig man! Ill even help you if you need some tips









Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanX* 
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...aseoo7_009.jpg
That is the design style i wana follow, both fans and then perspex, obviously dont want it to be identical, thats just stupid, but want it similiar, how would i go about that, and please dont try flame me for this like mama's boy BCOZ i just want to mod my case, its not a typing test and im not here to offend, im here to learn... shot in advance


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@Micron: Nice job & original style w/the window. Rep+


----------



## xybertaz

gudam guys! ^_^


----------



## Bartmasta

chrome may be secure but I hate the design of it


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


chrome may be secure but I hate the design of it


I love the design...

I guess it the good ol' "To each its own..."


----------



## Bartmasta

so anyways

what are some good ways to lower the temp of the inside of ur case

my fans are like

120 mm front intake stock fan 45cfm
120 mm bottom intake stock fan
120 mm rear exhaust stock fan
140 mm top exhaust fan blue LED 60 CFM
140 mm top exhaust fan blue LED 60 CFM


----------



## miloshs

Well you have them set up OK (just maybe move the botom one in a better place) and buy some faster fans... Nothing else i can say. Side fan NO-NO and bottom fans NO-NO








Switch the botom fan to be the top-front intake, that should help a lot


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

I think we were talking about this a while back but you could try turning your unused 5.25 bays into an "intake tunnel". Use zip ties to secure some 120's. Quick, easy, and actively blows air on ram and CPU HS.


----------



## xybertaz

this might help you guys...

http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xybertaz*


this might help you guys...

http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa


not really. The 690 is nowhere near closed enough to think about it. Silverstone on the other hand...


----------



## xybertaz

just some info about intake/exhaust of our case...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xybertaz* 
this might help you guys...

http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa

Silverstone, if I'm not mistaken are unibody cases, so they are perfect for that, but our CM690s are in a way related to the A900 design, open body etc so airflow can come in/get out from...wherever.

Good link though, I saw that a few days ago, pretty interesting. Their smoke machine tests are pretty cool too.


----------



## miloshs

At the end i honestly think they would perform almost the same...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
At the end i honestly think they would perform almost the same...

I even think, that the cases with a more open body design that let air come in from everywhere have a little advantage. Mostly for negative pressure cases though...I think...I confused myself


----------



## abp667

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Well you have them set up OK (just maybe move the botom one in a better place) and buy some faster fans... Nothing else i can say. Side fan NO-NO and bottom fans NO-NO








Switch the botom fan to be the top-front intake, that should help a lot

Was this for me?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
Was this for me?

nah. Senor Bartmasta was asking about his fan setup.


----------



## abp667

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
Also, get the evga precision software for your card.. it's beautiful. If you're interested at ALL in folding, that 285 is an absolute beast.

I bought the PNY version of the card (by accident) can i still use the EVGA precision software?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
I bought the PNY version of the card (by accident) can i still use the EVGA precision software?

I didn't even notice that. Uhm.. I don't know if it'd work with your card or not. Perhaps GPU-Z or rivatuner?

I'm blaming my oversight on bad antibiotics and heavy cold medication.


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I didn't even notice that. Uhm.. I don't know if it'd work with your card or not. Perhaps GPU-Z or rivatuner?

I'm blaming my oversight on bad antibiotics and heavy cold medication.

LOL - that explains why i've seen so many of your posts lately.....

I would think that the EVGA software may work......if the card is the same. unless the software looks at the bios manufacturer code - then it wont work - not harm in trying. failing that - use rivatuner


----------



## Nelson2011

It works on my brothers pny 8800gt also i ordered a CM 690


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

For our N.A. friends, our buddy is moving on newegg at the moment w/ a deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137


----------



## cs_maan

http://www.overclock.net/5877819-post5564.html

Making my case worse







, this is going to be a long week of work.


----------



## TheFoister

As I promised, here are my un-moded case pics.So I'd like to join to the club.

PS. "CyberDruid's Guide to Working With Acrylic" is very useful for beginners like me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Hi guys,

I'm new to case modding. I have an unmoded 690 and have been following the club for a while.
I'd like to have a window on the side panel. (something like his: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5837304).

Instead of normal transparent acrylic, I'll use the Acryan mirror2. The problem is, I have some experience using dremel on steel and aliminium cutting but have no idea on acrylic.

Is it possible to cut using dremel? If yes what kind of disc should I use? Or what do you suggest?
Thanks

PS.I'll post some as it is pictures asap.


----------



## Mac the Geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
For our N.A. friends, our buddy is moving on newegg at the moment w/ a deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137

Nice! The free shipping is the big perk here; Newegg wanted to charge me $18 to ship this case a couple weeks ago.

If you miss out on the free shipping at Newegg, ProVantage has the CM690 for $56 and then charges another $20 to ship. Ends up being just slightly cheaper than Newegg's current deal.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
I bought the PNY version of the card (by accident) can i still use the EVGA precision software?

Yes you certainly can. i have used it on a Palit 7600GS and a MSI 9600GT without probs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I didn't even notice that. Uhm.. I don't know if it'd work with your card or not. Perhaps GPU-Z or rivatuner?

I'm blaming my oversight on bad antibiotics and heavy cold medication.

...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
LOL - that explains why i've seen so many of your posts lately.....

I would think that the EVGA software may work......if the card is the same. unless the software looks at the bios manufacturer code - then it wont work - not harm in trying. failing that - use rivatuner

...

btw i would also recommend Realtemp to add to the software list









also consider rocketdock cos it OWNS


----------



## VulcanX

Hmm micron i am gonna follow those guides as closely as possible, but this weekend wana spray the interior a flat black (not shiny at all, bcoz i got a spray gun for it







)
What primers etc do i need to use or can i just spray it straight up guys?
With regards to fans, i cant get much in SA, but i wana 2 x 140mm fans for extraction on the top, how good are these? http://www.prophecy.co.za/lianli-bs0...o-p-30316.html or http://www.sybaritic.co.za/store/pro...ducts_id=18075
I rate the Lian Li much better, but would it fit etc etc? just wana clarify, even tho they dont have LED i want it to have good airflow overall. Plz let me know on ur guys recommendations, bcoz im currently gonna buy 2 x CM LED for the front http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=6037 (these) and then these for the rest (unless you guys think otherwise, u guys are the jedis







)http://www.sybaritic.co.za/store/pro...oducts_id=3845 for the rest of the case or these even http://www.prophecy.co.za/zalman-zmf...m-p-22206.html, please let me know what u guys recommend because im currenty VERY confused


----------



## Rudick

Here's my ugly mess. I've modded it a bit but don't have the latest pics as of now so for the time being, these will have to do.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^is that a green painted interior or just the camera?


----------



## scottath

^^ Just his camera - it is uniform/constant colour and the image quality is poor all over - so i reckon it's just the stock grey


----------



## trogalicious

With all hope, I should be taping off the side panel to install the acrylic window tonight. I'll post updates in my build log and perhaps a How To guide specifically for the 690/frozencpu panel.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
I think we were talking about this a while back but you could try turning your unused 5.25 bays into an "intake tunnel". Use zip ties to secure some 120's. Quick, easy, and actively blows air on ram and CPU HS.

I remember that but my cpu temps are fine. They've dropped quite a lot once I got my new case but my gpu temps still reach 60'C and I want em to reach 55'C max.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Well you have them set up OK (just maybe move the botom one in a better place) and buy some faster fans... Nothing else i can say. Side fan NO-NO and bottom fans NO-NO








Switch the botom fan to be the top-front intake, that should help a lot

Why is bottom fan bad?

Also top-front fan as intake is actually a bad idea. I tried it once but instead of it blowing cool air directly into my cpu fan it it was probably getting hot air into my case from the other top fan that is exhaust.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Also top-front fan as intake is actually a bad idea. I tried it once but instead of it blowing cool air directly into my cpu fan it it was probably getting hot air into my case from the other top fan that is exhaust.

maybe for you, my temps dropped when I put the top front fan in. If it's such a bad idea, why does this lovely contraption even exist?


----------



## Bartmasta

I thought you meant the top fan that was closer to the front


----------



## miloshs

As i've stated a couple of posts back...









temps were:










but thats just my case...


----------



## cs_maan

I actually moved my side fan as a front fan last night, I used the zip tie trick to hold the mesh on to the side panel. Don't know I'm going to get the zip ties off if I need to lol.

Temps for me dropped about 1C to 2C, not huge but I bet its better under load which I haven't tested yet. Hopefully the front dust filters don't get too dirty.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
As i've stated a couple of posts back...









temps were:

but thats just my case...

Well it's clearly gonna be better because it's blowing towards the cpu fan.

Although the difference is very small from what I've seen from your temps. I'll just stick with what I have.

Temps after 30min of tf2:

CPU core 0 -> 45'C
CPU core 1 -> 39'C
GPU -> 53'C
HDD 1 -> 48'C
HDD 2 -> 42'C


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 

Temps after 30min of tf2:

CPU core 0 -> 45'C
CPU core 1 -> 39'C
GPU -> 53'C
HDD 1 -> 48'C
HDD 2 -> 42'C

Not sure I'd use a 30 minute stretch of TF2 as much of a temperature benchmark. IBT/Orthos/OCCT.. sure.. even running 24 hours of [email protected]


----------



## miloshs

Yeah but, notice the temperature of the motherboard.... Im not saying that difference between 34oC and 38oC is something (cuz either of those is acceptable temp).

I think it always best to test out what works best for your case. I personally like it the way i showed before...

Anyhow... can anybody share a photo of CM690 with HDD bay removed? I'm seriously thinking on removing it...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Yeah but, notice the temperature of the motherboard.... Im not saying that difference between 34oC and 38oC is something (cuz either of those is acceptable temp).

I think it always best to test out what works best for your case. I personally like it the way i showed before...

Anyhow... can anybody share a photo of CM690 with HDD bay removed? I'm seriously thinking on removing it...


You thinking of doing this to improve airflow? Might be a good idea but how to mount the hard drive in the 5.25 bays.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

I can't remember where but I've seen a 690 mod that involved turning the drive cage 90 degrees. I'll try to dig it up when I get home in a couple of hours.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Not sure I'd use a 30 minute stretch of TF2 as much of a temperature benchmark. IBT/Orthos/OCCT.. sure.. even running 24 hours of [email protected]


I don't use stress tests because my temps never reach that high while gaming.

Even after a few hours of a modern game like fallout 3 and my cpu temps are < 50 but with a stress test they 60'C


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


You thinking of doing this to improve airflow? Might be a good idea but how to mount the hard drive in the 5.25 bays.



This will do:










@Fletcher
Tnx bro, of you could find it that would be great...


----------



## cs_maan

Woah, nice find, would be a good for those that don't really move their cases a lot, but tilt the case and that hard drive looks like it will slip out.

+1 regardless, its a good idea







.


----------



## miloshs

I guess you can always tie them down a bit more than shown on that photo... Or maybe use the existing CM HDD drawer to secure it somehow... We'll cross that bridge once we get there









And:
+hdd will give out less vibrations and further silence the case/PC


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scavenger*


Thank you. Patience is the key to my satisfaction.
A closer look!










What fans are those?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



What fans are those?


They look like Cooler Masters.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@miloshs: I still can't find the "how to" but the general idea was:

1) Drill out rivets holding the (two?) cage pieces in place
2) Turn 90 degrees and use old rivet holes to mark where new holes need to go on case
3) Drill new holes in case, re-fasten with rivets or short screws & nuts.

Here are a couple of picts that show the mod.


----------



## miloshs

Thanks mate...

I think ill probably leave the HDD bay out. I just hope it wont harm the integrity of the case, hope it will not go all wobbly on me after i remove the bay. I doubt i'll ever run more than one DVD-RW drive, and probably not more than 2 HDD's (3 tops) and i figure that and more can all fit in 5.25" area...

We'll see tommorow, i'm planning to do all of that, some more cable management and a proper photoshoot with my DSLR... We'll see how that goes. I got some rubber screws the other day and plan on installing those too (i'll probably take out my mobo and everything), and i hope my new desktop set will arrive tommorow too - Cordless Desktop Wave from Logitech... 
Looks wicked, eh?









Ahhhh, i'll be a happy camper if i get my delivery tommorow


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 

I think ill probably leave the HDD bay out. I just hope it wont harm the integrity of the case, hope it will not go all wobbly on me after i remove the bay.

I removed mine, well, relocated it into the 5 1/2" bays, and the case didn't seem to become any less rigid.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
I think ill probably leave the HDD bay out. I just hope it wont harm the integrity of the case

The 5.25 bays look pretty sturdy. I bet you'll be OK.

Logitech makes some fine equipment IMHO. My latest revolution bluetooth desktop is nice but had to pick up a corded razer for gaming. I picked up a harmony 880 remote when I upgraded to a "real" tv... Best universal remote ever! You can program it to do anything except get you another beer...


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I removed mine, well, relocated it into the 5 1/2" bays, and the case didn't seem to become any less rigid.

Any pictures?


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
They look like Cooler Masters.

Yeah I could see that, I just need the exact ones.


----------



## cs_maan

My guess would be these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103022


----------



## miloshs

@Aron Henderson
some pics would be great









@Fletcher
I bet that harmony is awesome remote... (had a few remotes, not Logi tho - too expensive for me). I personally have Logitech's Wireless DJ System... that one is great too, but its only for streaming your music wirelessly to your amplifier... bluetooth powered...

@Diesel Phreak
I had green (and blue) LED CM's (the ones that cs_maan linked) and i can tell you, those green ones are brighter and look beter imo. Altho i personally would like to have red ones


----------



## loop0001

hey guys, im seriously considering buying this case for an upgrade. i have been using this Stacker for 2+ years now and im getting sick of a huge monster that isnt even fully connected and i have a couple questions from those who have the intel...

i have seen and can say for myself that cooling is great for this case, how can i make it better without making it sound like a jet engine?

also, what steps (tho cheap ones mind you) can be utilized (cool word) to make this case quieter?

finally, for those who have their PSUs oriented so the fan is sucking in wind from below the case, how much dust do you gather? also, how often would you recommend cleaning up the case?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


hey guys, im seriously considering buying this case for an upgrade. i have been using this Stacker for 2+ years now and im getting sick of a huge monster that isnt even fully connected and i have a couple questions from those who have the intel...


It'd be a perfect case for ya then.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


i have seen and can say for myself that cooling is great for this case, how can i make it better without making it sound like a jet engine?


 You could get a fan controller and a few high or medium speed yate loons if you wanted. I have 3x140mm mediums and the rest are 120mm medium yates. I dial in the speed with a sunbeam rheobus.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


also, what steps (tho cheap ones mind you) can be utilized (cool word) to make this case quieter?


 Again with the fan controller. It'll help. Removing the "honeycomb" plastic cuts down on noise coming from the case. You could always consider more expensive (think noctua) quieter case fans. Silent fan mounts are also a very inexpensive option. Cutting the honeycomb is free. Cutting the fan grilles out is also free and effective.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


finally, for those who have their PSUs oriented so the fan is sucking in wind from below the case, how much dust do you gather? also, how often would you recommend cleaning up the case?


 I don't hardly notice any dust. With it pulling the air from underneath, it exhausts out the back. My case isn't on the floor, but I still clean (read that as air-dust) my case out one a week or so.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
hey guys, im seriously considering buying this case for an upgrade. i have been using this Stacker for 2+ years now and im getting sick of a huge monster that isnt even fully connected and i have a couple questions from those who have the intel...

*1.* i have seen and can say for myself that cooling is great for this case, how can i make it better without making it sound like a jet engine?

*2.* also, what steps (tho cheap ones mind you) can be utilized (cool word) to make this case quieter?

*3.* finally, for those who have their PSUs oriented so the fan is sucking in wind from below the case, how much dust do you gather? also, how often would you recommend cleaning up the case?


1. For good airflow you can buy some high CFM fans, that may be loud, but with a fan controller will still push a lot of air when under volted and still be quiet. (That being said in the most basic of ways)

2. For making the case itself quieter, sound dampening foam can be bough for pretty cheap, around $20 for four sheets which should be enough for most cases unless its gigantic.

3. I haven't checked mine, but my case itself doesn't get very dusty at all, maybe because its on my desk, if your case is on the floor it will get dusty quickly. I've had mine for 2 months and its virtually dust free







, so I'm assuming the PSU is too. As for cleaning the case, blast it with air compressor, or if you don't have one buy cans of compressed air. Hope this helps







.


----------



## loop0001

thanks both trogalicious and cs_maan

i havent ever used a fan controller before, but i have found a good quiet fan that is in my case now. the sunbeam controller looks great, but i can already tell its to much for the eyes. im looking to turn down the "brightness," so to speak, of my case, so ill be looking to rid of leds. ill check into the yate loons -always have heard good things about them-

yeah my computer has always rested on the ground and i live in a dusty house, i actually need to work on cleaning the case diligently.

cs_maan, can you find me a few links for good sound dampener?? i am definitely interested in it.

also, what can cut up the honeycomb metal? my gramps has a shop but i have no idea what i could use. -he has a huge air compressor tho









hmm....oh yeah i will have to find a new psu...one without the LED fan, and something that will have the power for a gtx 260 (future build). time to scour newegg


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
thanks both trogalicious and cs_maan

No prob.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
i havent ever used a fan controller before, but i have found a good quiet fan that is in my case now. the sunbeam controller looks great, but i can already tell its to much for the eyes. im looking to turn down the "brightness," so to speak, of my case, so ill be looking to rid of leds. ill check into the yate loons -always have heard good things about them-

Look into a fan controller. It's super cheap, easy to hook up, and WELL worth it to quiet your machine down and have control over your fans.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
yeah my computer has always rested on the ground and i live in a dusty house, i actually need to work on cleaning the case diligently.

Consider lifting the case, even if just a few inches from the ground. Use bricks, books, whatever if you must.. it'll make a LOT of difference.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
cs_maan, can you find me a few links for good sound dampener?? i am definitely interested in it.

Check performance-pc.com or just google "Auralex" it works wonders.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
also, what can cut up the honeycomb metal? my gramps has a shop but i have no idea what i could use.

Simple wire cutters will work. I used metal shears. Dremel tools can do it. Utility shears.. etc. A nice sharp Stanley utility knife will work wonders as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
hmm....oh yeah i will have to find a new psu...one without the LED fan, and something that will have the power for a gtx 260 (future build). time to scour newegg

Corsair HX520/620 if you want to go modular. TX750/850 if you don't need modularity. PC P&C/Antec are good choices too.


----------



## loop0001

a wealth of info!! goodness sakes. *says to self* "i love helpful people"
-plus fan controllers always look cool on the front of cases imo
-lifting the case...hmm, wonder how i could engineer that...oh! could also find something to cover up the carpet underneath it! there is a ton of dirt in carpet if you dont own a kirby....
-auralex..hmmm cool
-wire cutter hand tools? really? wow sweet, then i will have to find some way to make the open fans on the front even look good... (i am definitely not a skilled modder)
-corsair makes some great products ill look them up

thanks so much!! i really should order that case tonight...


----------



## trogalicious

If you wanna save a few bucks too, you could look on the coolermaster store online. They will occasionally have refurbished 690's for about $50 bucks or so. The condition has always been almost identical to a new one. I know Newegg has it on sale for the moment, but it can be found for less than even the sale price I think. Great case.

There are tons of helpful people here. One day, I hope I can grow up and be one.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
There are tons of helpful people here. One day, I hope I can grow up and be one.

off to a admirable start


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
off to a admirable start









I'm 74% full-of-crap, 22% half decent information, and the rest falls somewhere between case-mod-wannabe, coffee snob, and geek.

Just the same, welcome to the wonderful world of the 690. There are lots of good folks in this thread.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@Loop0001: I haven't tried it, but cutting away the metal honeycomb punched into the case (as opposed to the plastic honeycomb in the bezels which was already mentioned) is supposed to help with noise and promote airflow. I've also heard that those rubber fan mounting pins make a difference.

I think a couple of our club members are doing some work with acoustic foam in their 690s. Maybe if we are real lucky we'll get to see some in action soon. The stuff just looks cool.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
I think a couple of our club members are doing some work with acoustic foam in their 690s. Maybe if we are real lucky we'll get to see some in action soon. The stuff just looks cool.









...my ears are burning.









I promise I'll get it going again this weekend. I'm too focused on my second build right now.. but the window should be in the 690 by the end of this coming weekend.

Pics will follow.


----------



## loop0001

lol, quite the interesting combo trogalicious

-Fletcher Carnaby, yeah ill be looking for the ruber fan pins or at least grommets/washers. hope the action comes soon! ill will need to find out how to get the stuff in the case properly

edit: rofl, are your ears ringing aswell trog?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
lol, quite the interesting combo trogalicious

yeah ill be looking for the ruber fan pins

4 pack of rubber fan mounts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
edit: rofl, are your ears ringing aswell trog?

always.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
thanks both trogalicious and cs_maan

i havent ever used a fan controller before, but i have found a good quiet fan that is in my case now. the sunbeam controller looks great, but i can already tell its to much for the eyes. im looking to turn down the "brightness," so to speak, of my case, so ill be looking to rid of leds. ill check into the yate loons -always have heard good things about them-

yeah my computer has always rested on the ground and i live in a dusty house, i actually need to work on cleaning the case diligently.

cs_maan, can you find me a few links for good sound dampener?? i am definitely interested in it.

also, what can cut up the honeycomb metal? my gramps has a shop but i have no idea what i could use. -he has a huge air compressor tho









hmm....oh yeah i will have to find a new psu...one without the LED fan, and something that will have the power for a gtx 260 (future build). time to scour newegg


Well trog beat me to some of these but, here's some more stuff just for the sake of a second opinion.

1. For a fan controller the Scythe Kaze Master, should be easier on the eyes, its not all bright and flashy, and looks pretty sleek.

2. Put your case on a wooden, or plastic box/crate, it will decrease that dust significantly.

3. I found this at Frozencpu, looks like a good deal, since you get 4 sheets if I read correctly, and it will be enough to cover up the main spots that need the stuff.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/30...?tl=g7c117s208

4. For the plastic stuff, you can just use wire cutters to snip it off then sand it so its smooth. For the metal, grab a dremel....RHYME









5. Look into Silverstone power supplies, they are very durable and are great quality, also I'd like to back up the Corsair PSU's as well. I myself have an HX520, modular and everything, its extremely silent, and hasn't given any trouble whatsoever yet







.

@Fletcher, I have to say I'm nervous about this foam, after the way I butchered my tube job last night. I'm thinking I wait for trog so I can see a well done example







since I already know it will be







.

/has nightmares


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Loop, I just saw on the previous page... You can cut the metal honeycomb with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. Might need to use a wire cutters to upen a slot for the blade first.

edit: Ditto on the Kaze Master. I picked it for my build specifically because it wasn't flashy.


----------



## loop0001

kaze master looks cool, ill search more tho, im sure there are tons out there.
-raising the case, check!
-kudos on the rhyme lol

-second vote for the hx520! if it for sure works with the 260 i may get it, love the price point aswell

edit: thanks fletcher, im pretty sure i can steal those tools from my gramps for a bit









EDIT: have to let you guys know... *ORDERED!!* thank goodness for free shipping. i almost bought some 90 dollar case from lian li that had a 30 buck discount, but then shipping was 32 bucks!! coolermaster is much nicer


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I removed mine, well, relocated it into the 5 1/2" bays, and the case didn't seem to become any less rigid.


I also removed the HDD cage and put my single HDD in the 5.25" area. Case seems no less rigid and it's not like much weight will be in the 5.25" area. Someone can always secure a couple pieces of steel under the CD bay.

I should get pics in a day or 2 of how mine looks.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Loop, I just saw on the previous page... You can cut the metal honeycomb with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. Might need to use a wire cutters to upen a slot for the blade first.


I did mine with the wire cutter.... cuz im a poor lil' man with no dremel or a proper jiggzaw







Looks like C.R.A.P but its effective. Imagine me cuttiont out 3 of those honeycomb with a 4 inch long wire cutters,that are btw dull as hell









But it got it done... by the end i was using my wire cutters together with my pipe wrench, lol.... the pain, the misery, the joy


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


I did mine with the wire cutter.... cuz im a poor lil' man with no dremel or a proper jiggzaw







Looks like C.R.A.P but its effective. Imagine me cuttiont out 3 of those honeycomb with a 4 inch long wire cutters,that are btw dull as hell









But it got it done... by the end i was using my wire cutters together with my pipe wrench, lol.... the pain, the misery, the joy










Is the case all bent up now







?

Oh god coffee does wonders in keeping me up







. THIS NIGHT I SHALL NOT SLEEP.


----------



## loop0001

the honeycomb on the back isnt so bad but i will still want to be rid of it.
what about the front of these cases tho? that mesh must be hugely restricting, how would one open it up and still keep it clean?? pics anywhere?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


the honeycomb on the back isnt so bad but i will still want to be rid of it.
what about the front of these cases tho? that mesh must be hugely restricting, how would one open it up and still keep it clean?? pics anywhere?


Well the fan in front has a filter, so its a matter of opening the front panel and cleaning it up







, should take no more than 5 - 10 minutes. I've already cleaned it twice, it wasn't even that dust ridden.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Well the fan in front has a filter, so its a matter of opening the front panel and cleaning it up







, should take no more than 5 - 10 minutes. I've already cleaned it twice, it wasn't even that dust ridden.


what about air restriction? those are small holes...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


what about air restriction? those are small holes...


Chances are, you won't be able to make a noticeable difference without them. I'm sure there would be one, but definitely not noticeable enough to do it. Just get rid of the big plastic honeycomb stuff, that's what you want to target.


----------



## loop0001

righto

edit:
hmmm.... next issue... painting...i think i will want to do that before i switch over all the hardware... now i can either ask..or do some suicidal search thru the entire overclock.net site....could take months...

finding stuff!

i edit much to much: wow!! awesome guide for painting!


----------



## miloshs

I removed front plastic/metal honeycomb, top two plastic/metal and rear metal honeycomb, and the case is just breathing like crazy... it's a noticable difference as far as both airflow and noise goes....
It actually turned out pretty good, but the bad thing is i did it after the painting







Case is perfectly fine..

As far as painting/spraying the case goes... sanding and priming is most important. If you don't sand and prime properly paint is not going to stick for a long time. Mine was just sanded out a bit (no priming) and then went to my friends place to get painted. Air compressor and all. I used *Ferrari Black*/*Lamborghini Yellow* combination to paint my case. They are both pearl/metallic and i have to say it looks great... the only thing is - i should have used matte paint for the interior... it would look so much better. I'll post some pictures later


----------



## loop0001

that would be great if you could! and of the front panel of your comp also, seeing always helps comprehension.

yeah i am definitely planning on painting since i have never done it before and it always adds to a cases look. inside and out.


----------



## MICRON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


@Micron: Nice job & original style w/the window. Rep+


Thanks man! It was fun to do.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



i should have used matte paint for the interior


Yah I've seen some nice gloss paint applications (see flowtek) but matte, flat, and satin finishes are they way to go IMO. They are more forgiving when it comes to mistakes and if case lighting is used, non-gloss paints don't catch reflections.


----------



## gotspeed

you can add me to modded









quick wire management question the mesh behind the cpu would it be bad to zip tie wires there (ie. does it get to the point of melting wires) or would i wan't to avoid that. im running a i7 920 @ stock right now but when i get a cooler its going to be o/c a little.

*mods*
plastic mesh cut out in the front and top
metal mesh cut out on the top fans
case painted mat black
cd drives painted black
bottem of the psu vent cut out bigger for 140mm fan
hidden cd drives 
motherboard tray drilled for wires to pass through


























*system*
cm690 case
i7 920
evga x58 motherboard
evga was gtx 260 waiting on a 295 step up
Gskill 1333 6 gigs
1.5 tb hard drive
500 gig hard drive
74 gig 10,000 rpm hard drive
zalman 850 (1050watt max)
2x sata dvd burners 
24 inch acer 1900 x1200 wide screen main
19 inch dell 1280 x 1024 4:3 secondary

will post updated pics when the gtx 295 comes


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


that would be great if you could! and of the front panel of your comp also, seeing always helps comprehension.

yeah i am definitely planning on painting since i have never done it before and it always adds to a cases look. inside and out.


Matte on the inside is best, and anything works on the outside (personal preference pretty much).

Another very good spray painting guide.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ing-guide.html

Always remember to prime, and sand! DO NOT GO WITHOUT THOSE STEPS, BE PATIENT. Otherwise it will turn out shoddy.

For sanding, you just need to rough up the surface pretty much, no need to thoroughly sand the entire case, roughing up the surface is good enough in most if not all cases.

Also I believe after priming, you want to take some 1000 grit, and go over any bumps that formed for whatever reason. Use WetorDry sand paper, and just dab it in some water, make sure its not dripping too, and go over the bums, then wipe down with microfiber cloth.


----------



## loop0001

thanks! and i will definitely make a work log of the whole mess i make









awesome guide too, better than the other i found.
still thinking of the colors i may want, but i am starting to think of what kind of art i may want on the side panels mehehehe..









:: tidbit :: -this is some of my own art, i have much more, and i will post it on my work log, will be needing help to figure out what i really REALLY want to permanently put on the side of my case


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@gotspeed 
Quote:



(ie. does it get to the point of melting wires)


No you should be fine. I've seen other members use that area to bind wires.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
thanks! and i will definitely make a work log of the whole mess i make









awesome guide too, better than the other i found.
still thinking of the colors i may want, but i am starting to think of what kind of art i may want on the side panels mehehehe..









:: tidbit :: -this is some of my own art, i have much more, and i will post it on my work log, will be needing help to figure out what i really REALLY want to permanently put on the side of my case

















Woah that's nice







, that would be one heck of a stencil to cut out







. I hope you have an exacto blade.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Woah that's nice







, that would be one heck of a stencil to cut out







. I hope you have an exacto blade.


thanks








oh i dont have one now, but they are cheap to get.
seriously tho, i wouldnt do something that arduous on the side of the comp.
i like simple/subtle/elegant set ups


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


thanks








oh i dont have one now, but they are cheap to get.
seriously tho, i wouldnt do something that arduous on the side of the comp.
i like simple/subtle/elegant set ups


you could still cut out a negative of your design, sand down the side panel, prime it,give it a black base coat, pop the stencil down after the base coat dries, spray a charcoal metallic over it.. then clear that. You'd still have a simple looking case as the charcoal metallic would barely stand out at first....


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


you could still cut out a negative of your design, sand down the side panel, prime it,give it a black base coat, pop the stencil down after the base coat dries, spray a charcoal metallic over it.. then clear that. You'd still have a simple looking case as the charcoal metallic would barely stand out at first....










hmmmm.... smart man

edit: btw trogalicious...i have done alot of searching around about the fan controllers...and for 4 fans (max ill have in the case) the sunbeam rheobus may be my best option, i could just deal with the lights, or find some way to cover them up/dim them somehow


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*









hmmmm.... smart man

edit: btw trogalicious...i have done alot of searching around about the fan controllers...and for 4 fans (max ill have in the case) the sunbeam rheobus may be my best option, i could just deal with the lights, or find some way to cover them up/dim them somehow


Black Sharpie







.


----------



## loop0001

rofl, that'll work just grand


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*









hmmmm.... smart man

edit: btw trogalicious...i have done alot of searching around about the fan controllers...and for 4 fans (max ill have in the case) the sunbeam rheobus may be my best option, i could just deal with the lights, or find some way to cover them up/dim them somehow


If you wanted, you could run more than 1 fan per channel as well. Heck, the rheobus can control your lighting too.

You could link the (I'm assuming) 2 intake fans on one channel, 2 exhausts on another, and still have 2 channels on the rhebus open to hook up whatever else.

Also, I don't have lights on mine. I just unplugged the little LED's from the rheobus PCB. Nothing to it. Just some needlenose pliers and you're done.


----------



## loop0001

lighting?? as in cathodes? spiffy! but my case will be dark inside, im not fond of night lights


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


lighting?? as in cathodes? spiffy! but my case will be dark inside, im not fond of night lights


 yeah, you can control ccfl's with the rheobus as well.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


yeah, you can control ccfl's with the rheobus as well.


surely the rheobus undervolts whatever is hooked to it right?
not sure if this is true but doesnt that usually hurt/slowly damage (somehow) the fan/cathode?


----------



## cs_maan

UV cathodes







, I love UV, I recommend it to everyone, because its so damn awesome to look at, I wish I could make my room UV reactive to the light I have. I already have some posters (not appropriate to show but still)







.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I already have some posters (not appropriate to show but still)







.


lol, and i am sure you "just couldnt resist" could you?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

If you didn't care about controling fan RPMs (a quiet case person may), you could try this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812195004


----------



## thumbhammer

Modded: Top grills cut out and fan mounted in drive bay. Love this case.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


If you didn't care about controling fan RPMs (a quiet case person may), you could try this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812195004


OR, if you want to keep things tidy, and non controlled...I think. You could try wiring up a terminal block, so all your fans are hooked up to one spot. I'm not sure if you can control them but it would make things very neat.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

gotspeed and thumbhammer: Welcome to the 690 Club!


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
OR, if you want to keep things tidy, and non controlled...I think. You could try wiring up a terminal block, so all your fans are hooked up to one spot. I'm not sure if you can control them but it would make things very neat.

there is also this which could work the same right?


----------



## cs_maan

I don't see why it wouldn't







. Seems like it would be way easier to hook up, just the molex connectors wouldn't fit on the right side of the face. Other than that if you got a good spot for it, it should do just fine







.


----------



## loop0001

yeah i am on the edge of two sides here
i could get a fan controller and have 2-4 strong fans being turned up or down depending on how much i need the air..

or can buy a power hub like cs_maan and fletcher and just have some quiet fans go their regular speed and not have to think about it..

edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I don't see why it wouldn't







. Seems like it would be way easier to hook up, just the molex connectors wouldn't fit on the right side of the face. Other than that if you got a good spot for it, it should do just fine







.

excellent!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Speaking of fan buses, this mod caught my eye the other day.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post5878818

Not sure if it would fit in a CM 690, though.


----------



## loop0001

looks like it very useful for a tight fit
hmmm, ill have to look into that, if needed maybe some modder can do that for me
we shall see

good find to!


----------



## Mac the Geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
1. For a fan controller the Scythe Kaze Master, should be easier on the eyes, its not all bright and flashy, and looks pretty sleek.

I've got this installed in my case, but I'm still building, so I haven't gotten to try it out yet. Can't wait, though...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
3. I found this at Frozencpu, looks like a good deal, since you get 4 sheets if I read correctly, and it will be enough to cover up the main spots that need the stuff.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/30...?tl=g7c117s208

I bought this stuff, but haven't installed it yet. There are 4 sheets, but two of the sheets are larger (to silence the side panels) and two are smaller (to silence the top/bottom of the case). I have a lot of custom cutting ahead of me to get this stuff installed around my fans.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mac the Geek* 

I bought this stuff, but haven't installed it yet. There are 4 sheets, but two of the sheets are larger (to silence the side panels) and two are smaller (to silence the top/bottom of the case). I have a lot of custom cutting ahead of me to get this stuff installed around my fans.









Will you post pics when you are done installing the foam? I am greatly interested to see how it will look







.


----------



## loop0001

same here!!

2 more questions.
with the Corsair 520W PSU... does anyone know for sure if the 9 pin cpu cord can reach all the way up to the top right of a mobo and connect? thats where the plug in is at for my 680i...










the ooother question.....ummm...
well i forgot, will edit when i think of something


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

The 8-pin power is on the same place on my mobo. The cable on my psu (yah, dif brand) was long enough when hooked up "slop style" accross the front, but I had to buy an extender to route it around the back and through the top slot. I'm glad I did.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
The 8-pin power is on the same place on my mobo. The cable on my psu (yah, dif brand) was long enough when hooked up "slop style" accross the front, but I had to buy an extender to route it around the back and through the top slot. I'm glad I did.

an extender eh? mmk, if mine doesnt reach (when i actually buy the psu) ill get the attachment, cable management is going to be a main subject for the updates


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
same here!!

2 more questions.
with the Corsair 520W PSU... does anyone know for sure if the 9 pin cpu cord can reach all the way up to the top right of a mobo and connect? thats where the plug in is at for my 680i...










the ooother question.....ummm...
well i forgot, will edit when i think of something

Mine reaches, not that I need it because I use the 4 pin, but mine reaches, might need an extension though for a comfortable fit.


----------



## loop0001

ill be able to test it at least when i buy the psu, if it works woot, if not, ill buy the extension. ill have to wait a while for the new psu tho...no funds now that i ordered the 690


----------



## Nelson2011

are the stock fans any good? Also my case arrived


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
are the stock fans any good? Also my case arrived

they could be better.. but honestly, if you aren't going to do any ridiculous overclocks or anything, they'd be alright. Just don't expect top notch performance out of 'em, ya know?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
ill be able to test it at least when i buy the psu, if it works woot, if not, ill buy the extension. ill have to wait a while for the new psu tho...no funds now that i ordered the 690

If your buying the psu online buy the extension at the same time more then likely no one in the area is going to stock a 8 pin. Just went thur the same thing not even microcenter had a 8 pin new egg its 5 bucks and you will need it for sure my zalman didn't reach going behind and was tight going slopy style over video card. Had to buy it by its self so shipping was 6$ on a 4$ part and took a week to get it


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
@gotspeed

No you should be fine. I've seen other members use that area to bind wires.

K ty i was a little worryed about a zip tie holding up in a zone that is made to be used for cooling lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
@gotspeed

No you should be fine. I've seen other members use that area to bind wires.

K ty i was a little worryed about a zip tie holding up in a zone that is made to be used for cooling lol.


----------



## Nelson2011

What are some good fans for this case and i put some fans on the top and they barely push anything and their rated at around 100 cfm


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
If your buying the psu online buy the extension at the same time....

true true


----------



## VulcanX

With regards to the dust filter, i cut mine out the front and saw a 4-5 degree celcius drop in my HDD temps







not to mention i am running a 2400 RPM Enermax on the front. So cutting the filter out helped a lot, but now i am stuck with the ultimate question, do i rather buy 5 x Lian Li 140mm stock black fans and put a UV light (red) in my case, or do i buy the 1200RPM CM fans and then wont need the UV light? What would be easier but still get good airflow, as i am currently running 3 x stock CM fans and the rest are 2000RPM Thermaltakes and then 1 x Enermax at 2400RPM , with a fan controller on the high speed fans. This fan situation is a bit confusing, are the 140mm Lian Li fans really that good? Gonna go start cutting out mesh etc now when i get home, will put pics of my rig and also gonna pick up this (COOLERMASTER 4 IN 3 DEVICE MODULE).


----------



## rameez25

CPU: corei7 920(CM hyperz600 cooler)
MOBO: Asus P6T deluxe
RAM: 6GB of tri channel DDR3 Corsair with cooling fan.
GPU : 2 * XFX GTX295 (sli)
HDD: (150+ 300+ 300GB) WD velociraptor (games) +(1000+500+500) (misc data) 1 TB WD external
Case : CM690
PSU: Coolermaster 1250watts
Sound Card:Creative XFi Titanium Fatality Champion pro
Lcd: Hp22"
Lacie Bluray writer , lacie external DVD Burner with litescribe , asus internal DVD RW with litescribe
Speakers: Logitech G51
HeadPhones: Razer Piranaha , Steel series siberia 5.1
Misc:
logitech cordless rumble pad 2
Razer Trantula , Razer lachesis , logitech G15 , logitech G9 .


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

do i rather buy 5 x Lian Li 140mm stock black fans and put a UV light (red) in my case, or do i buy the 1200RPM CM fans and then wont need the UV light?
The idea is that a 140 moves more air per RPM. This gives you the option to run at full speed and move a heck lot of air or you can cut down on the RPMs quieting your machine but keeping the same amount of airflow as your stock 120s. At least that's the idea... I'm not sure on the quality of the Lian Li fans, but if they're anything like their cases they should be quite nice. Perhaps another member has more to add...

Pardon my correction but I think you mean to say "red CC (cold cathode) light". An UV (ultra violet) light, which is one type of CC light, is the one that emits the dark purple light that makes some things appear to glow.
________________________________
@rameez25: Welcome to the Club!!!


----------



## pipnasty

Hi fellow CM690'ers







I'm new to the forums, and I've just bought my CM 690 today. I haven't modded anything yet aside from cutting out the honeycomb grill and 2 metal holes on the top panel with a metal cutter.. too bad I don't have a dremel to smooth out the jagged edges.. oh well, they won't be seen anyway.

I need advise regarding what fans would you guys recommend I put in my new case.

Here's a picture of what I plan to do:








-got the picture from google

White numbers are intake while Red numbers are exhaust

Can you guys tell me what fans I could put on number 1-6?

I currently have:
2 120mm Cooler Master Long Life Fan w/ LED http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=4410
1 120mm Scythe Slipstream
2 120mm Cooler Master stock fans (that came with the case)
1 120mm Cooler Master led fan (that came with the case)

I'm thinking of placing 2 120mm AC Ryan "smoke black" fans at the top panel to illuminate the case, are these reliable? Thanks!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I would get rid of all those fans and get some kaze s flex or high speed yates for 2-6 and a 2k kaze master or undervolted 3k delta/san for 1.

A good fan at 1 cools nb and cpu down by 5-10 C


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rameez25* 
CPU: corei7 920(CM hyperz600 cooler)
MOBO: Asus P6T deluxe
RAM: 6GB of tri channel DDR3 Corsair with cooling fan.
GPU : 2 * XFX GTX295 (sli)
HDD: (150+ 300+ 300GB) WD velociraptor (games) +(1000+500+500) (misc data) 1 TB WD external
Case : CM690
PSU: Coolermaster 1250watts
Sound Card:Creative XFi Titanium Fatality Champion pro
Lcd: Hp22"
Lacie Bluray writer , lacie external DVD Burner with litescribe , asus internal DVD RW with litescribe
Speakers: Logitech G51
HeadPhones: Razer Piranaha , Steel series siberia 5.1
Misc:
logitech cordless rumble pad 2
Razer Trantula , Razer lachesis , logitech G15 , logitech G9 .

goodness sakes man...
ugh...that much just makes me feel sick...
lol and the only thing i can say is...."but my monitor is bigger so ha!!"
bet his make the HP look nicer tho...

to much..

edit: but good for you rameez25 lol, enjoy it!!! looks beyond awesome
i just worry about the temps on those 295s...


----------



## miloshs

*Hey guys, remmember i said im gonna get my rig straight, and sort out the cabling IN and AROUND the case...
*
Well i did a bit more. Ripped everything from my case and *redid the whole thing* again, also finished my *stealthed drive mod*, and *moved my CPU fan potentiometer* on top of my case (dismantled Silverstone panel that came with it). *Removed the HDD tray*, and moved my *HDD to 5,25"* area... I couldn't find elastic rope (to mount my HDD) so its just one-screw mounted in the 5,25". Also what remains to be done is to install a fan into my 5,25" area so it will cool my HDD and supply the top of the case with fresh air...

I'll post a few photos here, if you want to see all (45 that i've uploaded) follow the link in my signature... or click *HERE*

*Here it is:*

Insides:









Window side:









Top area (CPU fan knob, and stealthed DVD button):









Stealthed DVD drive (not entirely finished, needs some foam around the door to make it more silent):









Stickers are goooood







:









And finally the whole work area (damnit, i talked to my supplier and they informed me that my Logitech Cordless Desktop Wave won't get here until tuesday







so i might snap one more photo of my desk area once it gets here):









Hope you guys like it.

P.S. I share my room with my sister, so if you see some #@$%@, dont think im gay


----------



## loop0001

hey guys, if someone could be real helpful i need..umm...the helps









i need the exact dimensions/measurements of each side of the case (including where the fan holes are [dont need every exact dot])

and the dimensions for the top and front. including where the buttons/switches etc are.

reason being i am already brainstorming on the art (my art) that i want to pain all over the case. i might not end up being subtle, this could be a showcase!!!









umm...what else, oh yeah!! for the side panel (the main one that opens up to the mobo, could you also show me the distance from the bottom of the panel to the bottom edge of the mobo, and also the distance from the right edge of the panel to the right most edge of the motherboard.

this will be greatly appreciated!!!!

edit: btw miloshs, AWESOME CASE!! and very clean gj


----------



## cs_maan

Alright, I bought a jigsaw, (very impulsive purchase)....so now I'm ordering a window, and I'm getting rid of the regular green on the NV690, and I'm either putting a UV green window, or a regular clear one....decisions decisions. I also moved the side fan to the 5.25 bays....and now dust gathers on the front of the case







, I must think of a better place to put it...maybe further from the front of the panel and closer to the CPU fan.
Ideas anyone, on both subjects?

Also, loop0001, when I get come home a little later I'll see if I can pull that info from somewhere if anyone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@miloshs: Your case looks awesome, very clean! And with a non-modular psu, no less! Cleaver thinking with the foam.







Any chance of a dark shot? - I'm hungry for more.

Nice work!

@loop0001: If nobody else is able to, I'll get you some dimensions by tomorrow. Metric or imperial?


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

Miloshs...that's one hell of a sexy Rig....the yellow and black looks sick!!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
@miloshs: Your case looks awesome, very clean! And with a non-modular psu, no less! Cleaver thinking with the foam.







Any chance of a dark shot? - I'm hungry for more.

Nice work!

Thanks mate, appreciate it, really...

I actually removed my UV neons, and want to get me some green, blue or red... Or i might just go out and buy the UV reactive paint (which would probably be the best thinkg i could do...

So what im saying is, that now i only have one fan with LED's in my case so it won't be much of a night shot... not saying i'll not do it







... give me a day or two...

Thanks again...









@pharaoh & everyone








I almost forgot... got this one too (to be mounted in place of Coolermaster logo up front), but im hoping to find a real Mustang emblem... which is a pain in the arse here in Serbia...


----------



## Space Pope

Can I join?


----------



## Space Pope

sorry, double post.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@miloshs: dammit you stole my idea for the hard drive cage! did you actually remove it or just stick a black cover over it?

damn nice rig and desk setup in any case... did you paint that keyboard yellow? LOLZ


----------



## scottath

miloshs - your case should be on the desk - not in the corner......it looks that good







- also - how did you mount the HDD in the 5 1/4" bay? the provided adapter?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@miloshs: dammit you stole my idea for the hard drive cage! did you actually remove it or just stick a black cover over it?

damn nice rig and desk setup in any case... did you paint that keyboard yellow? LOLZ

Thanks mate,appreciate it...

HDD bay removed using the gettho modding - screwdriver and a hammer







, and yup keyboard teared apart and painted... i have a mouse too







but it was decomissioned cuz of the paint turning more greenish than it should









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottah*
miloshs - your case should be on the desk - not in the corner......it looks that good - also - how did you mount the HDD in the 5 1/4" bay? the provided adapter?

Tnx mate...

I want it on the desk too, just need to take down that "box" with books down, and it will be done...
The HDD is mounted by only means available at the time - a screw (yes one







). I plan on using "stretchy" cables to mount it properly i just couldn't find any in the shop the other day... it will be done soon


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Also, loop0001, when I get come home a little later I'll see if I can pull that info from somewhere if anyone doesn't beat me to it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
@loop0001: If nobody else is able to, I'll get you some dimensions by tomorrow. Metric or imperial?

thanks to you both!!

imperial is what i know *mutters to self* "dang you USA for not adopting metric like a smart country would....grrrr!" :swearing:


----------



## cs_maan

I found that so far, I'm still looking though so hang on there.

The second view on the right is from right panel to motherboard tray.


----------



## loop0001

nice! hey it is a start! and thanks for lookin


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

I like imperial for larger measurements like those used in carpentry and driving distance, metric for smaller measurements like those used in lab work. That's just me though.

cs-maan, that's a fantastic start. Even if you can't find anything better, I can probably add the dimensions to the one you found sometime tomorrow.


----------



## loop0001

schweet

always wanted to say it like that


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
I like imperial for larger measurements like those used in carpentry and driving distance, metric for smaller measurements like those used in lab work. That's just me though.

cs-maan, that's a fantastic start. Even if you can't find anything better, I can probably add the dimensions to the one you found sometime tomorrow.

I usually use metric for everything, but I'm slowly getting accustomed to imperials, I only have issues with like drill bit sizes and similar things like that. The "1/8th, 5/64ths " stuff if you know what I mean.

As for the picture, its the only one I could find having searched for about 45 minutes, I didn't think of adding the dimensions until you said it though xD, good thinking there







.


----------



## loop0001

if you guys want to do metric go for it, i can change it to imperial no problem, or even keep it metric...far better imo


----------



## cs_maan

Okay I whipped this up as best I could.


----------



## loop0001

that should work great, i can definitely go from there!
i will also be able to use the measurements from here
and soon ill be drawing!! woo!!
gosh...i havent made any art in a long time, putting it on my new case is sounding more and more like an awesome undertaking

and rep for you cs_maan


----------



## cs_maan

Can't wait to see pictures of this, don't forget to post em







.


----------



## loop0001

of course! ill make a big thread on the case mod logs page
hopefully i can really charge thru this


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
*Hey guys, remmember i said im gonna get my rig straight, and sort out the cabling IN and AROUND the case...
*
Well i did a bit more. Ripped everything from my case and *redid the whole thing* again, also finished my *stealthed drive mod*, and *moved my CPU fan potentiometer* on top of my case (dismantled Silverstone panel that came with it). *Removed the HDD tray*, and moved my *HDD to 5,25"* area... I couldn't find elastic rope (to mount my HDD) so its just one-screw mounted in the 5,25". Also what remains to be done is to install a fan into my 5,25" area so it will cool my HDD and supply the top of the case with fresh air...

I'll post a few photos here, if you want to see all (45 that i've uploaded) follow the link in my signature... or click *HERE*

*Here it is:*

Insides:









Hope you guys like it.

P.S. I share my room with my sister, so if you see some #@$%@, dont think im gay










Your video card looks like its drooping.
Awesome mods btw


----------



## scottath

miloshs - can you get a picture of the inside of the 5 1/4" bays please - want to see how you mounted the hdd's exactly


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@miloshs: dammit you stole my idea for the hard drive cage! did you actually remove it or just stick a black cover over it?

Lol, actually you and/or Milo "borrowed" the idea from me I'd say







(or maybe we both borrowed the idea from someone else entirely







.....nah). Don't worry, I'm not "hating" or anything. By all means, anyone who wants to, remove their HDD cage.









Example:



I'm not sure about Milo, but I'm currently using the 3.5" floppy to 5.25" adapter to hold current single HDD in the DVD bay right above my DVD Burner.

*scottath*, I hope Milo can get that pic of the 5.25" bays for us because right now I don't have a camera on hand.


----------



## scavenger

Insides:









One hell of a cable management. Very neat!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
Lol, actually you and/or Milo "borrowed" the idea from me I'd say







(or maybe we both borrowed the idea from someone else entirely







.....nah). Don't worry, I'm not "hating" or anything. By all means, anyone who wants to, remove their HDD cage.









Example:



I'm not sure about Milo, but I'm currently using the 3.5" floppy to 5.25" adapter to hold current single HDD in the DVD bay right above my DVD Burner.

*scottath*, I hope Milo can get that pic of the 5.25" bays for us because right now I don't have a camera on hand.









nah, my idea wasn't to remove the hard drive bays.

my idea was to have a normal front fan, seal off the left-side part of the HDD bays, cut holes (or a big hole) in the right side panel and seal off the hard drives from the rest of the system!


----------



## miloshs

*@Scottah*

Nothing much to it... i just screwed on the HDD using one screw,but as i've said its just temporary until i find that elastic rope thingy somewhere.. Heres a few photos... since i tought this is basic stuff, pics are low-res

























*@Fletcher Carnaby*

Here's a couple of night shots for you. It's not much since i have no neons, but i hope that will be done soon ( i might throw my UV's back just to take a few shots)



















the speckles you see on th night photos is dust on my EOS sensor... need to clean it ASAP... mind that the upper photo had 5 minute (*five minutes*) exposure,and lower had 3 minutes at ISO 100...

Sorry about this next shot... i just had to throw in a pic of my photo rig


















P.S. as i think most of the world has at least 1mbit connection to the internet... its not too much photos in one post








Cheers guys, and thanks for all the good words


----------



## loop0001

that camera is totally freaky, and oh so awesome, nice one


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

_That is a sweet camera. Mines a 3Mpix from 2003._

Loop, I'm working on your dimensions and I had a couple of questions:

1) For the fan holes, did you want the locations on the stock panel or tha factory mod window panel. Also, did you need to know where the grid for the 80mm fan is located on the "boaring" side panel?

2) I think I understand what you want on this one, but to double check: When you say from the "from the edge of the right panel to the edge of the mobo", is this what really what you want and not "from edge of mobo to edge of mobo tray" or "edge of mobo to beginning of hard drive cage"?

Thanks!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
*Hey guys, remmember i said im gonna get my rig straight, and sort out the cabling IN and AROUND the case...
*
Well i did a bit more. Ripped everything from my case and *redid the whole thing* again, also finished my *stealthed drive mod*, and *moved my CPU fan potentiometer* on top of my case (dismantled Silverstone panel that came with it). *Removed the HDD tray*, and moved my *HDD to 5,25"* area... I couldn't find elastic rope (to mount my HDD) so its just one-screw mounted in the 5,25". Also what remains to be done is to install a fan into my 5,25" area so it will cool my HDD and supply the top of the case with fresh air...

I'll post a few photos here, if you want to see all (45 that i've uploaded) follow the link in my signature... or click *HERE*

*Here it is:*

Insides:









Window side:









Top area (CPU fan knob, and stealthed DVD button):









Stealthed DVD drive (not entirely finished, needs some foam around the door to make it more silent):









Stickers are goooood







:









And finally the whole work area (damnit, i talked to my supplier and they informed me that my Logitech Cordless Desktop Wave won't get here until tuesday







so i might snap one more photo of my desk area once it gets here):









Hope you guys like it.

P.S. I share my room with my sister, so if you see some #@$%@, dont think im gay









i wouldn't put my hard drive like that unless you did the cd drive fan mod too other wise your hard drive is going to come to a early demise from heat with no fan blowing over it, that is a major selling point being able to keep the hard drives cool. and the cd drive mod can be done a little cleaner too







i cant find the thread but its just a piece of a ruler behind it and when you push it flxes and hits the button on the drive and it opens.

a black sharpie works very well for a touch up marks also







other then that nice work


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i wouldn't put my hard drive like that unless you did the cd drive fan mod too other wise your hard drive is going to come to a early demise from heat with no fan blowing over it, that is a major selling point being able to keep the hard drives cool. and the cd drive mod can be done a little cleaner too







i cant find the thread but its just a piece of a ruler behind it and when you push it flxes and hits the button on the drive and it opens.

a black sharpie works very well for a touch up marks also







other then that nice work

Lol i get everything you said mate... its just that it took me loads of time just to do all of this... i totaly moved all of my furniture (i did some room cable management), got everything outside of the case, ziptied everything in the case and around the room, dusting, vacuuming, making lunch, going out to buy double-sided tape (its damn hard to find one here),phoned like 5-6 shops to order my new desktop keyb/mouse set and went to the post office to get my money from the mice i sold.It took me frigin 12 hours to do everything









What i'm saying is that all you've said was already on my mind and i just couldn't make my self do it that day...

I know DVD stealthing could be better first of all with some black D-S tape and some black cardboard or foam behind the door, then the open/eject switch is not the one i wanted - it some chinese crap that don't work properly either... But good thing is that i'll get all that fixed as soon as i get the goods... also planing on silencing my PC (as much as possible) with some acoustic foam (couldn't find that either that day).
And BTW i didn't want to do the ruler mod, cuz i like it more this way...

Oh, and i plan on placing a fan in my 5,25" just didn't get around to do it yet... my HDD idle temp is now at 30oC (jumped up around 7-9oC), and my GPU temp is now 30oC (dropped by 2oC), CPU temp remained the same (give or take 1oC)...

Lol, tnx for your comments... not kidding, every comment is welcome


----------



## cs_maan

Its really not so bad that the hard drive is a little warmer, because the motor of the hard drive that spins the platters will get good lubrication (think of this like when you start your car and its cold). My HDD temp is around 32C WITH the front fan haha. If you can keep it under 40C-38C, there's nothing to worry about.

Also that is one cold happy GPU you got there







.

Overall I think you did one hell of a job with that case,







: looks really good







.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Also that is one cold happy GPU you got there







.

It jumps up to 45oC once loaded 675Mhz/975Mhz (10min run )


















BTW what are your temps when you run your 940 BE at 3.0Ghz?


----------



## Bartmasta

miloshs very nice comp/setup


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Loop0001: Here ya go! A few notes:

The measurements are accurate to about 1 mm, taken with a metal drafting ruler. Some of the measurements were tricky because of rounded surfaces on the exterior and "in the way" components on the interior.

For the side panel fans, I took the measurements from the outermost edge of the metal honeycomb cutouts (which are actually 1 mm further out than the edges of the 140 mm mounting holes).

As I mentioned on the internal diagram, the measurements concerning the power and reset buttons are in fact taken from the external user buttons (which I believe is what you wanted) and not from the internal switch box shown on the diagram. Thanks to cs_maan for finding the diagram!

If you have any questions or would like any other measurements, let me know. Good Luck!

_- if anyone wants to double check my work or add the diagrams, feel free. This is for anyone and everyone._


----------



## cs_maan

Dang that's a great diagram, puts mine to shame







, very nice definitely saving that for future reference.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Thanks!

Oh wow, I didn't even see yours though (I thought) I looked! (wasn't a 1-up thing







). They probably should go together since yours has elements mine doesn't...


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Loop0001: Here ya go! A few notes:

The measurements are accurate to about 1 mm, taken with a metal drafting ruler. Some of the measurements were tricky because of rounded surfaces on the exterior and "in the way" components on the interior.

For the side panel fans, I took the measurements from the outermost edge of the metal honeycomb cutouts (which are actually 1 mm further out than the edges of the 140 mm mounting holes).

As I mentioned on the internal diagram, the measurements concerning the power and reset buttons are in fact taken from the external user buttons (which I believe is what you wanted) and not from the internal switch box shown on the diagram. Thanks to cs_maan for finding the diagram!

awesome! this is great! i am thinking of using some smaller paper for the drafts, then scaling it up for when im ready to make a stencil, this helps a huge amount! especially for figuring out how big i want the window on the panel


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
It jumps up to 45oC once loaded 675Mhz/975Mhz (10min run )









BTW what are your temps when you run your 940 BE at 3.0Ghz?

That's really good for your GPU, mine gets really toasty haha.

The first time I ran FurMark, my GPU overheated and restarted the computer














, it was at 35% fan speed and it got to 95C.
Second time I bumped it up to 50% fan speed and hit 87C at the most damn these run hot.

Also for my CPU I idle around 31C with ambient temp of 21C-22C and load no more than 46C. (Tested with Prime95 small FFT, 10 minutes for FurMark AND Prime95).


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
nah, my idea wasn't to remove the hard drive bays.

my idea was to have a normal front fan, seal off the left-side part of the HDD bays, cut holes (or a big hole) in the right side panel and seal off the hard drives from the rest of the system!









Oh, I didn't realize. So, that's why you asked if Milo had a cover on his HDD cage.

At 1 time I actually had an idea similar to yours if my case still had the HDD cage. There would be a hole/spot in both side covers for a 120mm fan on both sides of the HDD cage(I actually mean sides, not front/back), then the "back" of the HDD cage(side facing mobo, etc.) would be sealed off. So the HDD(s) just have a wind tunnel going sideways through the case.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan*
That's really good for your GPU, mine gets really toasty haha.

The first time I ran FurMark, my GPU overheated and restarted the computer














, it was at 35% fan speed and it got to 95C.
Second time I bumped it up to 50% fan speed and hit 87C at the most damn these run hot.

Lol, that is hot... My reference cooler was pretty good... if i remmember correctly temps were ~55oC full load (i think gpu fan was ~40%), and that was an aluminum crap of a hsf... Like this one










Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan*
Also for my CPU I idle around 31C with ambient temp of 21C-22C and load no more than 46C. (Tested with Prime95 small FFT, 10 minutes for FurMark AND Prime95).

They run waaaaay cooler than Phenom I's.... thats good!


----------



## squall325

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
*Hey guys, remmember i said im gonna get my rig straight, and sort out the cabling IN and AROUND the case...
*
Well i did a bit more. Ripped everything from my case and *redid the whole thing* again, also finished my *stealthed drive mod*, and *moved my CPU fan potentiometer* on top of my case (dismantled Silverstone panel that came with it). *Removed the HDD tray*, and moved my *HDD to 5,25"* area... I couldn't find elastic rope (to mount my HDD) so its just one-screw mounted in the 5,25". Also what remains to be done is to install a fan into my 5,25" area so it will cool my HDD and supply the top of the case with fresh air...

I'll post a few photos here, if you want to see all (45 that i've uploaded) follow the link in my signature... or click *HERE*

*Here it is:*

Insides:









Window side:









Top area (CPU fan knob, and stealthed DVD button):









Stealthed DVD drive (not entirely finished, needs some foam around the door to make it more silent):









Stickers are goooood







:









And finally the whole work area (damnit, i talked to my supplier and they informed me that my Logitech Cordless Desktop Wave won't get here until tuesday







so i might snap one more photo of my desk area once it gets here):









Hope you guys like it.

P.S. I share my room with my sister, so if you see some #@$%@, dont think im gay









wow we got the same setup. same mouse (a4tech g-laser and an a4tech keyboard) also with a 19" monitor and same casing... haha.. and i assume your running a e5200?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squall325* 
wow we got the same setup. same mouse (a4tech g-laser and an a4tech keyboard) also with a 19" monitor and same casing... haha.. and i assume your running a e5200?









Almost... i run a4tech keyb, and a Logitech V450 mouse, E5200... but on tuesday ill get Logitech Cordless Desktop Wave, so after tuesday we'll only have the same CPU...


----------



## Hawk8808

Well i figured since i am part of this club that i should show some pix of my setup, leave some feedback if you like =) Sorry about the quality, i took them with my blackberry, lol


----------



## Conolly Boy

Well hello everyone.

I have been lurking around, looking at everyone's CM 690. You peeps sure put alot of work into your CM 690.

I'm not sure if i can still be added to the club, but i decided to uploads some pics of my CM 690 anyway.

Feel free to comment and make any suggestions on my case.


----------



## bobfig

You can deffinitly join. Very nice case moddin you have there.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Hawk8808 and Conolly Boy:







Welcome to the 690 Club!!!







The mod has been updating the list every few weeks or so. Thanks for sharing your rigs!

Conolly: The window mod is killer! And rightfully so - a setup like that deserves a special display. Is there any chance you can tell us what's under the hood by filling out your system info (listed under user cp)? Thanks and...

...Welcome to the Club!


----------



## Conolly Boy

Forgot about that.....its done now though


----------



## miloshs

Nice rigs guys, like the little window mod for the liquid tank on Conolly's PC...

Tell me ppl (you guys with WC setups)... Is watercooling supposed to be just more effective than air or effective and quieter than air? Looking at the photos of you watercoolers with 3-4 high rpm fans i wonder if its quieter than Air cooling?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
Oh, I didn't realize. So, that's why you asked if Milo had a cover on his HDD cage.

At 1 time I actually had an idea similar to yours if my case still had the HDD cage. There would be a hole/spot in both side covers for a 120mm fan on both sides of the HDD cage(I actually mean sides, not front/back), then the "back" of the HDD cage(side facing mobo, etc.) would be sealed off. So the HDD(s) just have a wind tunnel going sideways through the case.









that's exactly what i was thinking, in less words of course









Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Lol, that is hot... My reference cooler was pretty good... if i remmember correctly temps were ~55oC full load (i think gpu fan was ~40%), and that was an aluminum crap of a hsf... Like this one










They run waaaaay cooler than Phenom I's.... thats good!

[brag]looks like my *50% OCing*(factory OC'd a bit too) Palit 7600GS. black heatsink (i swear it was plastic) with no case fans, and at idle the gpu fan would shut down and still be 46C







[/brag]


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
that's exactly what i was thinking, in less words of course









[brag]looks like my *50% OCing*(factory OC'd a bit too) Palit 7600GS. black heatsink (i swear it was plastic) with no case fans, and at idle the gpu fan would shut down and still be 46C







[/brag]










LOL... what pisses me off the most is once the fan has stopped spining its nice, but when it needs to start up again then its bwzzzzzzzzzzz 10000rpm


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

actually what surprised me with my 7600GS rig was that i literally could not tell the difference between max fan speed and off (even with the side panel removed).

i only noticed after like a year that the fan was not running on idle..


----------



## scottath

same with my 7900GS (gainward)

Conolly Boy: NICE rig


----------



## gotspeed

were did you order the rubber seal for around the window. i have mine cut and the acrylic and i know what it should look like but i can't find it any place around here. something like

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
SpcCdr
Custom UV Blue side Window Mod:









a little bit of a rounded front and a slot on both sides to hold the acrylic in the middle of the panel


----------



## loop0001

need helps..

mmk for my build i want to mode the side panel...well not want...i NEED to, since i really dont like having plain fan holes where i wont put fans because they create to much noise..

i may put in a window...but i'd rather not because they take away alot of the space i want to use for the painting i will do on that area..
so i am wondering on an alternate solution.

basically, i want a side panel, without the fan holes...
and if i cant get that..ill just make a window..

is there a way...to get something like bondo, and cover up the wholes...then sand it off and *somehow* have just the panel?


----------



## Mccaula718

Internals. Spent a lot of time with wire management, only psu wires aren't long enough to hide behind mb tray and too cheap to buy extensions.








entire setup


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
were did you order the rubber seal for around the window. i have mine cut and the acrylic and i know what it should look like but i can't find it any place around here.

If it is anywhere in the US, you can use this if you plan to have the acrylic taped behind the sheet metal: http://www.crazypc.com/products/83010.html

or this if you plan to have the acrylic "level" with the sheet metal: http://www.crazypc.com/products/8302.html


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


need helps..

mmk for my build i want to mode the side panel...well not want...i NEED to, since i really dont like having plain fan holes where i wont put fans because they create to much noise..

i may put in a window...but i'd rather not because they take away alot of the space i want to use for the painting i will do on that area..
so i am wondering on an alternate solution.

basically, i want a side panel, without the fan holes...
and if i cant get that..ill just make a window..

is there a way...to get something like bondo, and cover up the wholes...then sand it off and *somehow* have just the panel?


If you know how to use Bondo, you can seal up the fan holes, and just paint over them, I think that would be the easiest way to do what you want.

Another option is, I'm not sure if you can paint it but, you can get a 2 way mirror in place of a regular side panel, and paint over it sort of like how they do on buses when they advertise so you can still see through it but it has the paint. I have no idea how to do this though.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
that's exactly what i was thinking, in less words of course









[brag]looks like my *50% OCing*(factory OC'd a bit too) Palit 7600GS. black heatsink (i swear it was plastic) with no case fans, and at idle the gpu fan would shut down and still be 46C







[/brag]










Ok, I hear ya







. I don't like talking too much, but I try to talk/type just enough not be misunderstood, sometimes.

Wow, 45-50Â°C idle w/o airflow, that's pretty good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
If you know how to use Bondo, you can seal up the fan holes, and just paint over them, I think that would be the easiest way to do what you want.

Using (Sandable) Bondo then painting it is exactly what I'm going to do, when I get the materials/time.


----------



## Hawk8808

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who complimented on my rig! Much appreciated guys! I am going to be redoing my cable management and i think i am going to paintthe inside of the chasis, i was thinking of possibly going with a dark blue of some sort or possibly a metallic finish inside. Any recomendations on a good paint to use, i don't have an air gun so thats out of the question? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
Using (Sandable) Bondo then painting it is exactly what I'm going to do, when I get the materials/time.

Dang, I didn't even know there is Bondo you can't sand, does that pretty much mean that if you get the wrong one it will crumble?


----------



## loop0001

goin bondo!! rofl, great solution, and you can paint bondo just like regular stuff right?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


goin bondo!! rofl, great solution, and you can paint bondo just like regular stuff right?


Absolutely







. If you want something more durable, I've heard of fiberglass being a little stronger than bondo, but it might be a little harder to use.


----------



## loop0001

yeah i think my gramps said he has the fiberglass kind







he's my tool guy and it rocks. he also has some 600 zip ties in a container aswell, such a good man









covering up the fan holes will be so much better compared to putting in an over sized window. this way i can cover the entire face with art









other good news: newegg says i get my new case on thursday!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


yeah i think my gramps said he has the fiberglass kind







he's my tool guy and it rocks. he also has some 600 zip ties in a container aswell, such a good man









covering up the fan holes will be so much better compared to putting in an over sized window. this way i can cover the entire face with art









other good news: newegg says i get my new case on thursday!










I'm excited for you, I love getting things delievered, I just got my new Vixia HF 100, I flipped when I saw the box.

I'm actually going the window approach on my 690, and cutting out the window it has now, and putting a square (rounded edge), clear acrylic window instead. The green grew old on me.


----------



## loop0001

what a vixia hf 100?? lol i havent heard of anything like that..

cant wait to see your new deal when its done, yeah clear is much better than green
question, will you have the H style rubber stuff and have the acrylic even with the side panel? or will you attach it behind the panel?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


what a vixia hf 100?? lol i havent heard of anything like that..

cant wait to see your new deal when its done, yeah clear is much better than green
question, will you have the H style rubber stuff and have the acrylic even with the side panel? or will you attach it behind the panel?


I actually specifically searched for a window that *doesn't* come with the H stuff, because it looks too gigantic for me and ugly, so I'm ordering 5 feet of regular C channel.

The only thing I'm unsure about is, since the stuff is sold by the foot, if I put 5 of those in my cart, do I get 5 feet, or 5x1 feet, I hope I get 5 feet.

P.S. The Vixia is an HD video camera from Canon, its not that big of a deal, but I like getting packages so I got excited xD.

Now I can has make HD videos for YouTube if I need to







.


----------



## loop0001

you will get 5 whole feet, remember all that tubing/wire/stripping stuff is manufactured in one huge piece to cut down on how much space it takes up in the warehouse









HD video camera??? nice!! yeah that is sweet, ill look it up to


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


you will get 5 whole feet, remember all that tubing/wire/stripping stuff is manufactured in one huge piece to cut down on how much space it takes up in the warehouse









HD video camera??? nice!! yeah that is sweet, ill look it up to


Thank god, I can sleep at night now lol, I was worried I'd get 5x1 feet, which would have upset me lol.

Hmm now, either to foam, or to paint the inside of the case, that's the tough part.


----------



## loop0001

rofl i am glad i was able to help you feel rested at night...or day...whichever works best







dont hurt the brain thinkin lol

edit: wait.... foam??


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


rofl i am glad i was able to help you feel rested at night...or day...whichever works best







dont hurt the brain thinkin lol

edit: wait.... foam??


Sound dampening foam, I'm still not sure if I should do it instead of paint because, it uses a permanent adhesive, and I hear its a PITA to take it off. 
Originally I was thinking of using that instead of painting, but I'm having second thoughts about it, plus it might not look so great through that window.


----------



## loop0001

oooh yeah! i had forgotten about that.
i've already decided to paint the inside of the case black tho, wanting it to bad,
maybe later on if i get ultra picky i can put in the foam.

you said the foam may not look so good thru the window...but the question is, how much will you see?? how big will the window be? is the foam white or black?
heck, maybe you can do a quick spray of the foam...
just a thought


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


oooh yeah! i had forgotten about that.
i've already decided to paint the inside of the case black tho, wanting it to bad,
maybe later on if i get ultra picky i can put in the foam.

you said the foam may not look so good thru the window...but the question is, how much will you see?? how big will the window be? is the foam white or black?
heck, maybe you can do a quick spray of the foam...
just a thought


Well I'm thinking of making my window about 11" X 13", and thinking about foaming anything that can be covered pretty much, including floor, entire motherboard tray, drive cages, top (not the fans though), and whatever I left to cover on the side panel with the window. It is black foam, but I have no idea how the texture of it is, nor have I seen any fully foamed case to see if I'll like it.

That's why I'm thinking of painting because I've seen how it looks, and I know how to do it decently most of all.


----------



## loop0001

lol "GUYS! guys, c'mere huddle! HUDDLE UP!! okay here's the plan..FOAM-IT-ALL! yes!!"


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
lol "GUYS! guys, c'mere huddle! HUDDLE UP!! okay here's the plan..FOAM-IT-ALL! yes!!"

I agre-gree









I updated mine (threw in 2 UV cathodes - unfortunately i still dont have UV paint to spice it up)... will take a night photo and post soon...


----------



## loop0001

hurry!!! lol


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
hurry!!! lol

YES! SIR!


----------



## loop0001

eep!! *sniff* why would you hurt me?!?!?!? *turns out the lights and hides under the desk*


----------



## cs_maan

And sweat profusely while hurting, yuck







.

Wow if I think about it, this case is really epic WIN for Cooler Master.


----------



## loop0001

we'll spray him with febreeze later









hehe yes this case is epic, and i cant wait to bask in it glory


----------



## loop0001

hey i just noticed something...








on each fan whole...it seems like you can mount at least 3 different sizes of fans...

what sizes can you put on each spot? can you put any 140mms where there are usually 120mms???


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


hey i just noticed something...








on each fan whole...it seems like you can mount at least 3 different sizes of fans...

what sizes can you put on each spot? can you put any 140mms where there are usually 120mms???


Only on the top two holes, and on the bottom one, all the others are 120mm.


----------



## Mac the Geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Will you post pics when you are done installing the foam? I am greatly interested to see how it will look







.


I will, but it's going to be a while. I'm not going to install any foam until I get cable management done; then I want to get my hands on a dB meter and do some testing to see how much difference the foam actually makes.

Oh, and I should buy a video card at some point, too.


----------



## loop0001

ooh...well fooi
i got excited for a moment!
so which holes are used for the 120s?? (sorry, brain has skipped and im lost)


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


ooh...well fooi
i got excited for a moment!
so which holes are used for the 120s?? (sorry, brain has skipped and im lost)


The front, the rear exhaust and the intake on the side...One way to know for sure is if you align the 120mm fan to its holes, and if there is an extra set just outside of its reach which would mean 140mm fans are possible.


----------



## loop0001

lol of course it is an obvious answer, thanks cs_maan







goodness what was put in my drink?!?!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


lol of course it is an obvious answer, thanks cs_maan







goodness what was put in my drink?!?!


Poizon Cheezburger


----------



## loop0001

cheezburger?! as a drink?!?!?! interesting flavor...


----------



## Error 404

Add meeeeeee....

I just got mine today!









Unmodded as of now, but there may be some additions soon









Pixz0rs:

Huh. Just realized I didn't have any of the finished deal....Oops.


----------



## loop0001

another claimed!! woo!


----------



## Kyshi

nice


----------



## loop0001

1st post for kyshi!
welcome to OCN!
we hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## thumbhammer

So, after buying myself the windowed side panel for my CM 690 I thought it would be fun to make my own windowed side panel out of the panel I wasn't using. Less fun than I thought it would be.... I measured the panel and marked myself roughly a 13"x9" window. After that I pulled out my trusty dremel and start cutting at the panel. Wow, that steel is some tough stuff. It vaporized my cutting disks. Lucky for me, I had forgotten that I had only one reinforced cutting disk and the rest were, well...not reinforced. The reinforced disk took out one side while it took three or four of the regular disks to finish up the rest of each side. Not fun. A friend and I ran out to wally world and bought a 14"x11" pane of glass and some double sided tape, thinking that our plan was going to succeed flawlessly. No, it didn't. I slapped on the double sided tape then slapped on the glass THEN tried it on the case. No go, it wouldn't fit! The glass was three quarters of an inch too close to the edge of the side panel (the side closest to the handle). Needless to say, I had to break out the glass and scrape all the double sided tape off with a razor blade!
(Sorry for the wall of text, I had to tell this epic fail.)
PICS!:


----------



## cs_maan

Thumbhammer, sorry to hear man, you gotta do your research before doing something like that. Have you seen the Mnpctech how-to, on modding side panel windows?


----------



## thumbhammer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Thumbhammer, sorry to hear man, you gotta do your research before doing something like that. Have you seen the Mnpctech how-to, on modding side panel windows?


No, no research. The window will work, I just placed it wrong, and the double sided tape was very, very unforgiving. Tomorrow i will post some pics of it finished, my friend is going to buy a replacement pane of glass.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thumbhammer*


No, no research. The window will work, I just placed it wrong, and the double sided tape was very, very unforgiving. Tomorrow i will post some pics of it finished, my friend is going to buy a replacement pane of glass.


Sweet deal, hope it turns out well







.


----------



## loop0001

aaw thumbhammer, sorry bout the glass, hope no cuts!!
best of luck for the next try!


----------



## loop0001

question... does this fit in the 690?? i know there is a new version out, so this one isnt on the coolermaster website anymore..
anyone know for sure??










edit: oops, sry for double post....im so ashamed.....
xtra edit for good measure: i cant wait to join this club


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
Ok, I hear ya







. I don't like talking too much, but I try to talk/type just enough not be misunderstood, sometimes.

Wow, 45-50Â°C idle w/o airflow, that's pretty good.

Using (Sandable) Bondo then painting it is exactly what I'm going to do, when I get the materials/time.

ya, may i remind you thats 45-50C idle in hot aussie weather while *50% Overclocked*

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Well I'm thinking of making my window about 11" X 13", and thinking about foaming anything that can be covered pretty much, including floor, entire motherboard tray, drive cages, top (not the fans though), and whatever I left to cover on the side panel with the window. It is black foam, but I have no idea how the texture of it is, nor have I seen any fully foamed case to see if I'll like it.

That's why I'm thinking of painting because I've seen how it looks, and I know how to do it decently most of all.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
lol "GUYS! guys, c'mere huddle! HUDDLE UP!! okay here's the plan..FOAM-IT-ALL! yes!!"

noooooooes! use Plasti Dip


----------



## VulcanX

Same as SA, the weather is crazy lately, my temps have gone up terribly all bcoz of the room temp being at 30+







depressing, but this is the work i did this weekend to my CM 690, and still PLENTY to do on it







Let me know what u guys think of the work, and will be doing my perspex (acrylic) sidepanel this weekend hopefully
Let me know what u guys think and hopefully now can be a part of the CM 690 Modding Club


----------



## VulcanX

Quote:



question... does this fit in the 690?? i know there is a new version out, so this one isnt on the coolermaster website anymore..
anyone know for sure??


With regards to this, yes it fits in a CM 690, i bought the 4-3 with fan etc







love it already, put it in like 30 mins ago, very worthwhile from what i can tell for quality etc
I got this exact model http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=65&id=2542
Very nice from what i can tell but only recently put it in so cant tell u the ins and outs







but its got a 120mm fan and takes up 3 5.25" bays allowing up to 4 HDDs in it, im using it purely for the fact its hot and can mount another fan there NICELY


----------



## miloshs

Heres two more pics of my rig chillin' at night



























Don't mind the dust


----------



## VulcanX

miloshs, WOW dude, ur case is super sexy, very nice GT350 man







keep up the hard work and making us newbies look like NOOBS







btw guys, im looking for a dragon 12cm fan grill, emphasis on dragon (hence im following the theme), so plz let me know where i can get these in South Africa, appreciate the help if possible, bcoz i need fan grills for when i cut the 12cm holes in the perspex







*woohooo*


----------



## loop0001

nice work on the case VulcanX
and i like the new version of the 4in3 module that you have, my only worry is...is that i have the last version of it, and i dont know if it will fit.
i have a strong feeling it will tho, because cooler master cases have the wonderful ability to practically have switchable accessory parts like this.
i guess ill find out for sure on thursday

nice pics miloshs!! well done


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Agreed. Nice pictures miloshs.









vulcanx: It might not be what you had in mind, but it looks like Frozen CPU has the MK dragon logo in 120mm and apparently they do international shipping. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/26...tl=g36c221s468


----------



## loop0001

dragon says "rawr."


----------



## miloshs

@VulcanX

Love what you did with your case man, i especially like those nice cuts you made with a dremel (*kicks himself in the head and wishes he had a dremel*)... Keep it coming (paitjob,grillz, loads fans







). I reckon its gonna look great once its done!!!

P.S. thanks for the good words









Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop*
my only worry is...is that i have the last version of it, and i dont know if it will fit.
i have a strong feeling it will tho, because cooler master cases have the wonderful ability to practically have switchable accessory parts like this.
i guess ill find out for sure on thursday

I also don't see why it shouldn't fit inside the CM690. I think that 4 in 3 module is designed to work with all Centurion class (wow it sounds like a spaceship when i say it like that







) cases, and including our 690, Stacker and HAF... actually i see no reason why it shouldn't fit in any case that has 3x spare 5,25 slots... it is actually made to fit in 3x5,25" area...
And i think the difference between the old and the new 4in3 module is the front mask on the new one... same thing on the inside!









P.S. nice PSU







, just notice d it









And for the end... the pic of my rig at night (the one in attachment)... i lied a little bit... I made a shot with exposure time of 116 seconds, and placed my cell phone inside of 5,25 area so the light from its display would shine onto the CPU heatsink... So its not like that all the time







... Looks nice tho, a little trickery is allowed? Right? Hehe...

@Fletcher & Loop

Thanks!


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
I also don't see why it shouldn't fit inside the CM690. I think that 4 in 3 module is designed to work with all Centurion class (wow it sounds like a spaceship when i say it like that







) cases, and including our 690, Stacker and HAF... actually i see no reason why it shouldn't fit in any case that has 3x spare 5,25 slots... it is actually made to fit in 3x5,25" area...
And i think the difference between the old and the new 4in3 module is the front mask on the new one... same thing on the inside!









P.S. nice PSU







, just notice d it









my psu?? umm...thanks you want it sometime? ill be replacing it soon, dont wan the blue led anymore

great news for the 4 in 3 module tho, cant wait to confirm!


----------



## tonschk

I plan to upgrade the small black heatsink attached in the middle of the CPU backplate to a bigger taller heatsink , now the problem is to get a backplate without a hole in the middle , can somebody tell me please where is possible to get a backplate without hole ? ,


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
my psu?? umm...thanks you want it sometime? ill be replacing it soon, dont wan the blue led anymore

Look at my sig (PSU area) and you'll see why i said it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonschk*
I plan to upgrade the small black heatsink attached in the middle of the CPU backplate to a bigger taller heatsink , now the problem is to get a backplate without a hole in the middle , can somebody tell me please where is possible to get a backplate without hole ? ,

Why would you want to do that?!?!








I don't get what is it that you're trying to achieve by doing that?


----------



## tonschk

Help to reduce the temp of the CPU


----------



## Nelson2011

How do you remove the hard drive bay?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonschk* 
I plan to upgrade the small black heatsink attached in the middle of the CPU backplate to a bigger taller heatsink , now the problem is to get a backplate without a hole in the middle , can somebody tell me please where is possible to get a backplate without hole ? ,

You might have more luck with this one if you post to a more appropriate thread (like one for mobos) using quality photos and detailed info. Just saying you want to replace a heatsink doesn't help much. I hope this doesn't come off as abrasive, its not meant to.







Good luck and welcome to OCN!

Nelson2011:

Quote:

How do you remove the hard drive bay?
Drill the out the rivets.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Look at my sig (PSU area) and you'll see why i said it









oh hey!! we have almost the same psu!! you happy with the quality aswell?
cooool

edit: grr...need 7 more reps...want to trade on here bad, not liking anyone on ebay these days


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

^^I know it doesn't help much now but I've got a good feeling about your 690 project... artist + casemod = Mad Rep+ (sometimes) =







(always)


----------



## loop0001

i have high hopes


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonschk*


Help to reduce the temp of the CPU


So you want to add a heatsink onto the backplate? What kind of a backplate do you have if its touching the back of the motherboard and transfering heat from the CPU that good? Do you have some kind of thermal pad between the mobo and the backplate?

Im asking this cuz if i remmember right, my backplate doesnt touch the back of the CPU socket...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop*

oh hey!! we have almost the same psu!! you happy with the quality aswell?
cooool


I really happy with it, so far no problems at all... I also removed the fan grill from my PSU cuz it seemed like it makes much more noise when the grill is present... That fan spins at 2000+ rpm when PSU gets hot enough...

I ran 4850+4870 in CF together with 9950 BE OC'd to 3.0Ghz and it held admirably... It can supply ~450W through 6-pins. Friend of mine and I planned on trying out 4850+4850+4870 combo, but then he sold his 4850 and the plan fell apart...


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
I really happy with it, so far no problems at all... I also removed the fan grill from my PSU cuz it seemed like it makes much more noise when the grill is present... That fan spins at 2000+ rpm when PSU gets hot enough...

I ran 4850+4870 in CF together with 9950 BE OC'd to 3.0Ghz and it held admirably... It can supply ~450W through 6-pins. Friend of mine and I planned on trying out 4850+4850+4870 combo, but then he sold his 4850 and the plan fell apart...

you took out the grill?? cool! do you think it is possible to trade out the fan?
heck i wouldn't get rid of it if i had the ability to take away the night light

lol i got it for when i had the 8800gtx, might have been a lil overkill but who cares about that here??


----------



## cs_maan

Dang, I haven't actually connected the molex cables that are for fan only on my PSU, so all this time its been running at low RPM's. I'm not sure if I should plug them in or not.


----------



## loop0001

lol. somethin to fix i suppose









edit. thanks for the rep miloshs


----------



## iandroo888

sorry for the lack of updates! was out of town over weekend for a district convention in woodland hills, CA! will update roster and catch up with everything this weekend! spring break next week! w00t


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
sorry for the lack of updates! was out of town over weekend for a district convention in woodland hills, CA! will update roster and catch up with everything this weekend! spring break next week! w00t

Lucky, mine just ended







.

Don't do too much of >


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


you took out the grill?? cool! do you think it is possible to trade out the fan?
heck i wouldn't get rid of it if i had the ability to take away the night light

lol i got it for when i had the 8800gtx, might have been a lil overkill but who cares about that here??


Why can't you? Just take the PSU apart and take out the fan... buy a ~2000rpm 120mm with no LED's and solder it to the fan connector inside the PSU (i think its soldered and not connected via pins)... You'll then have good ol' gameXstream only without the "Xstream"









Lol my head is busted... just spend the whole night programming in C#....







aaaa... 11pm-6:30am









I got my wicked cordless wave desktop set from Logitech... at least typing is a joy now


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Why can't you? Just take the PSU apart and take out the fan... buy a ~2000rpm 120mm with no LED's and solder it to the fan connector inside the PSU (i think its soldered and not connected via pins)... You'll then have good ol' gameXstream only without the "Xstream"










Because it could kill you would be enough reason for me to stay away from doing that. I would outright refuse to open up a PSU. Yeah, even with it unplugged. Negative on that from me.


----------



## cs_maan

The PSU fan, at least the ones I've seen have connectors sort of like the ones on a video card with the stock HSF, its that tiny small plastic kind, not the regular 3 pin.

@trog, before I ever knew what a PSU can do to a person, I blindly just opened one up thinking it was alright, thank god it was discharged because I touched EVERYTHING inside and luckily I didn't get zapped.

It is really dangerous to open a PSU keep that in mind, if you are going to let it discharge a LONG time, couple of hours at least.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Because it could kill you would be enough reason for me to stay away from doing that. I would outright refuse to open up a PSU. Yeah, even with it unplugged. Negative on that from me.


even with it unplugged??
and i dont even know how to solder...nor have the stuff to do it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


The PSU fan, at least the ones I've seen have connectors sort of like the ones on a video card with the stock HSF, its that tiny small plastic kind, not the regular 3 pin.


rofl, arent all computer connectors small and plastic?







(generalizing)


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


even with it unplugged??


Yeah the capacitors in a PSU can retain a charge for a gooooood long while after being unplugged. They can hold enough of a charge to do quite a bit of damage.

In short: there's a better chance of winged monkeys flying out of my butt than me opening up a PSU.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


*even with it unplugged??*

rofl, arent all computer connectors small and plastic?







(generalizing)


*Even unplugged, the capacitors inside hold a charge and need some time until they completely discharge, usually a few hours.*

LOL also, those are extra small


----------



## loop0001

new knowledge!! they keep a charge for a while, spiffy!
thanks!
ill just sell this off and then buy a new one, buying new is always nice


----------



## cs_maan

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ndex&cPath=249

Those are PSU specific fans, but they're all 80mm.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


new knowledge!! they keep a charge for a while, spiffy!
thanks!
ill just sell this off and then buy a new one, buying new is always nice










keep an eye on the wanted forums here. Tons of folders looking to pick up new PSU's


----------



## loop0001

no worky then, mine is a 120mm fan

edit: @trogalicious, will do!! people on here are much better than ebay people


----------



## thumbhammer

Following up on my _recent failure_, I have some good news. Today we tried again with a different pane of glass and ,with more measuring, got it to work. The outcome is exactly how I pictured it







!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thumbhammer*


Following up on my _recent failure_, I have some good news. Today we tried again with a different pane of glass and ,with more measuring, got it to work. The outcome is exactly how I pictured it







!




















Looks good







, you used just plain ol' glass? Is it heavy at all?


----------



## scottath

Why are you using glass....with the stuff that happens to my system i think glass would break every 3 days


----------



## thumbhammer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Looks good







, you used just plain ol' glass? Is it heavy at all?


It might be a little heavier, but not so much that it is a hindrance. It looks quite nice in person, the camera on my phone isn't the best in the world.


----------



## loop0001

nice fedora btw lol, good mod, glad the second piece of glass worked for ya


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Why are you using glass....with the stuff that happens to my system i think glass would break every 3 days

Glass should be cheaper at least 10 times... At least thats the case in my area...

@Thumbhammer

Looks good mate... The window cut is a bit bent on the left side, but i reckon thats because of your phone camera (wide lens)... yeah?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonschk* 
I plan to upgrade the small black heatsink attached in the middle of the CPU backplate to a bigger taller heatsink , now the problem is to get a backplate without a hole in the middle , can somebody tell me please where is possible to get a backplate without hole ? ,

why would you want a backplate without a hole? that doesn't give you any better temps...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Why are you using glass....with the stuff that happens to my system i think glass would break every 3 days









There's no excuse for abuse!


----------



## scottath

Talking about the side panel usually off, lans etc
My side panel is off probably 75% of the time....i like to fiddle


----------



## yellowtoblerone

How do I edit the size of my pictures? Thanks in advance.










my main exhaust fan










top two are intake

gpu at 44 idle
cpu at 30 idle

True with 2 undervolted deltas


----------



## VulcanX

Thnx for the compliments guys, and btw didnt use a dremel, used a jigsaw and sidecutters







And with regards to the CM 4-3 device, its pretty awesome except the fact that it comes with such a slow fan







but moved it to the bottom 3 bays, so it firstly looks better and blows air onto the top of my GFX too, i SHOULD get the sidepanel sorted out this weekend but lets keep ears to the ground
With regards to the dragon 12cm grill, $14 is a bit heavy on the price isnt it? i need two of them and in rands thats like R200 each which is kinda crazy...







maybe i look at making my own *deep in thought*
And getting a CM Hyper TX 2 very soon as well so that will help with CPU temps quite a bit as well








Quick question, why did u use glass instead of acrylic, wont the glass break way too easily?


----------



## scottath

Those delta's are not plugged into the motherboard are they?
High powered fans + mobo power = fried sometimes


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Warning: Do not connect high power fans directly to your motherboard header or fan controller as damage may result.








100+CFM on a lil 92mm fan? O.O

/off topic-ishness


----------



## scottath

I can agree with that......
my Sunon fan is scary - ~130cfm, 120*38mm, 5000rpm - i have lost blood thanks to that one


----------



## VulcanX

***** , 130 CFM? U guys dont mind a LIL noise do you? bcoz at 55DB i would go crazy... at 35+ DB i already get annoyed, lol and how exactly does mobo power damage the fans?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

*5000RPM!!!!!!!







*


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanX*


***** , 130 CFM? U guys dont mind a LIL noise do you? bcoz at 55DB i would go crazy... at 35+ DB i already get annoyed, lol and how exactly does mobo power damage the fans?


acutally its more the other way round. basically high powered fans need...high..power... which the board possibly can't provide, resulting in damage.


----------



## VulcanX

You guys are crazy, 5000 RPM???? I get 2000RPM and cant handle the noise firstly and secondly get 70+ CFM, so thats enough for me, u guys trying to get industrial fans or whats the story? trying to run a factory with those?


----------



## scottath

What is noise?????

That fan (and a slightly less powerful companion) are out of my copmuter atm - they are much more of a benching fan...
Current CPU fan is a Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM - still about 70cfm i think.

That reminds me - i should swap them around....kaze isnt powerful enough...too much heat

I would water cool - but it is cheaper to get more/more powerful fans.....and i dont sleep with it on

This was my system before my CM690 and before i swapped the dual 3870;'s for a 4870.....think this thing wanst noisy - about 12 fans in it i think









After i got the cm690 - i added more fans (got to 17) then decided to make it quieter....currently got 9 fans


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


What is noise?????

That fan (and a slightly less powerful companion) are out of my copmuter atm - they are much more of a benching fan...
Current CPU fan is a Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM - still about 70cfm i think.

That reminds me - i should swap them around....kaze isnt powerful enough...too much heat

I would water cool - but it is cheaper to get more/more powerful fans.....and i dont sleep with it on


certianly hope not...lol


----------



## VulcanX

Oh btw am i a part of the modded club yet or whats the deal? i really wana get into the modded section







who actually controls that firstly and secondly how will i know if i am a part of the modded CM 690 owners?


----------



## VulcanX

If u still WANT sleep then i recommend sleep with it off, bcoz first off you dont wana consume half the countries electrical supply for ur pc and secondly its kinda tough sleeping when u not sure if u hearing a tornado or your pc...


----------



## scottath

it is/was quite a tornado.....btw i edited the above opst with seom extra infor if you missed it.

Also has too many LED's to sleep with also...room is too bright

Infact i called the mod of "the system" - Titus Cyclonicus if i remember rightly


----------



## VulcanX

Quite original but good naming scheme, or the NoiseMaker, would be equally accurate







these 120mm fans have me a bit confused right now, need good looking LEDs, and good spin rate, up to 2000RPM or so and then must cost less then like $8 or so... In rands thats like R100 or so... Hmmm anyone know anything about the TT Thunderblade 120mm LED fans?


----------



## XenoMopH

Well, I finally did my large mod lol.
I am using a Freezone Elite TEC watercooling From Coolitsystems and wanted to insert a TFC XChanger 240 Dualrad into the loop, to bring down the load temp.
Ordered the stuff (got the kitkat for free, lol):








Radiator:








Tubes and stuff:








Reservoir:








Sleeved some fan extension cables:
















Sleeved the FZE:









And now the case. I planned to mount the rad on top of the case.
I already took out the honeycomb from the top a while back, but now I have to enlarge it to fit the radiator:








Done:








And now I have to drill some holes in the chassis itself to let the ubes in and out







:








Done:








With the rad on top:
























Installed everything and this is the result:

















And it indeed took down my load temps with 5C-6C.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Thanks for the tip,

No the deltas are not on the mobo. They're connected via noctua lna and ulna (no fan controller yet) to psu molex

Weird. After a night of prime, the GPU fan turned off.

I don't know why but when I saw that kitkat I yelled, "Woooo! kitkat!"


----------



## miloshs

@ XenoMopH

Looks nice, little overcrowded for my taste, but its good... Good stuff in that PC of yours









Does any of you guys by any chance has DUAL RED CATHODES in their CM? I was like 30 seconds from buying them and decided to ask you guys 1st if you got any pics to share? GREEN will do too...

Tnx

P.S. just found this photo from back when i bought my CM690... looked good then too


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 









question, does anyone know of a way to achieve the same effect those fan silencers do without spending the 1.50 each?

edit: btw XenoMoph, awesome build







really like the mods you did

more edit: lol i do this alot.. Started my work log! visit Here


----------



## Gyro

Let the bells ring out and the banners fly I'm here,I'm here









Hey folks, finally took the plunge and ditched the old Tt wing rs and moved
my stuff to a new 690.























Still working on a fan setup, once I get that sorted I see some modding in my future.

Having some trouble cooling the video cards,as you can see by the pic below the top card is sucking hot air right off the back of the lower card.

I think I might try pulling the fans off those twin turbos and make wind a tunnel.

The only con so far is the hdd bay blocks any kind of air flow from the front fan.

Well thats it for now.
More pics later.

Gyro


----------



## loop0001

sweet build, a thought about the HDD bay...you could cut it out..








or utilize the 140 mm fan slot on the bottom.
welcome to the club tho! i join tomorrow









edit: .....how in the world do you edit the title of your own thread?!?!?!?!


----------



## VulcanX

I got a Q guys, would it be wiser to face my new CPU cooler (CM Hyper TX 2) upwards so it blows out the top, or face it backwards to blow out the back? as long as i achieve the best temps then i am happy, or should i just test it all myself?


----------



## scottath

I have tried it - facing up atm but worse temps
going to move it back to venting out the back now


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Let the bells ring out and the banners fly I'm here,I'm here









Hey folks, finally took the plunge and ditched the old Tt wing rs and moved
my stuff to a new 690.























Still working on a fan setup, once I get that sorted I see some modding in my future.

Having some trouble cooling the video cards,as you can see by the pic below the top card is sucking hot air right off the back of the lower card.

I think I might try pulling the fans off those twin turbos and make wind a tunnel.

The only con so far is the hdd bay blocks any kind of air flow from the front fan.

Well thats it for now.
More pics later.

Gyro

hehe i have a Tt wingRS 100









highly doubt i'll be moving everything to a CM 690 though... next build my preciousss...yessssss


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanX*


I got a Q guys, would it be wiser to face my new CPU cooler (CM Hyper TX 2) upwards so it blows out the top, or face it backwards to blow out the back? as long as i achieve the best temps then i am happy, or should i just test it all myself?


If you have fan(s) in the top area of the case, then its better if you face it upwards (hot air tends to go UP and not SIDEWAYS







). I always say anyone with a CM690 should have fans at the back and top of the case...

If you have fans both at the top and back i dont think it will make a big difference... But anyway i woud go upwards...


----------



## scottath

I have fans (in excess) in my case - top and rear venting out - i seem to get better temps with my TRUE facing out the back...
But that's just me and my ....... 9 (atm) fans.....


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanX*


I got a Q guys, would it be wiser to face my new CPU cooler (CM Hyper TX 2) upwards so it blows out the top, or face it backwards to blow out the back? as long as i achieve the best temps then i am happy, or should i just test it all myself?


That cooler will only mount one way on amd unless you mod it.in your case on the m2n-sli that is horizontal.(front to back)
I had to mod mine for my m2n32-sli to make it face front to back. you have hacksaw the holddown clamp slots 90degrees,see pic

Gyro


----------



## MicroMiniMe

COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $79.99 free shipping with promo code: EMCLRLN22 valid until 4-8-2009.


----------



## miloshs

Hey guys....

I just oredered a pair of Coolermaster Red Cathodes and a Red LED rifle bearing CM fan to complement my case... It will be awesome when i shove those in my case... Ill see how they complement with my UV cathodes and if its good i'll leave them both...

I'll be getting them prolly on tuesday next week, and install it by thursday (got an exam on wednesday







)... then some nigh photos.

I also got some black double sided tape to avoid this:










and im also going to silence that DVD drive with some sponge... 
I'll share some photos (duh!







) as soon as im done!


----------



## loop0001

you workin on it now miloshs?? cus if you are i am Very curious as to how you will be using.... "sponge" to silence that dvd


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


you workin on it now miloshs?? cus if you are i am Very curious as to how you will be using.... "sponge" to silence that dvd


LOL... well its not really a sponge







... its those spongy thingies that you get when you buy your CM690, the ones that are behind free 5,25" covers...

We'll see how it goes...


----------



## loop0001

the dust filter deals???


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


the dust filter deals???


Maybe.... All i know is that you can find them behind the bay covers when you 1st buy your CM690









They may be dust filters, but they sure look like sponges








Looks like this, only i have thicker ones (something like 10-15mm) from i dont remmember where...










DVD and CD drives are awfully loud once you take off their front mask, so putting anything there helps to deafen the sounds coming from the spining disc...


----------



## loop0001

hmm...if you could take a pic of where you put the sponge deal ill do it, cus i will have at least 12 of those "sponges" lol left from my stacker


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


hmm...if you could take a pic of where you put the sponge deal ill do it, cus i will have at least 12 of those "sponges" lol left from my stacker










I will as soon as i do it, which wont be at least until wednesday probably thursday...

Im actually looking for some kind of acoustic foam but cant find it anywhere here. I need it for the DVD job and the whole case... to silence it as much as i can, or at least try to


----------



## loop0001

goooodnesss sakes man!! okay fine ill let you take your time....geez..

...

lol, jk of course

just got my case!!! woo for a late ups man!!


----------



## elson

I just got one today. Much bigger and more air flow now.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
I just got one today. Much bigger and more air flow now.

awesome!

add us to the club!!!

add me to the modded section!!


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*












Hey guys, been working on my new case alot tonight
aaaand i wanted to let everyone know..

THAT I CANNOT FIND ONE D**M WAY TO GET THAT MODULE INTO THE 690!! :swearing:


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


Hey guys, been working on my new case alot tonight
aaaand i wanted to let everyone know..

THAT I CANNOT FIND ONE D**M WAY TO GET THAT MODULE INTO THE 690!! :swearing:


I had to shove the bejeebus out of mine.. but I think we have slightly different modules there.


----------



## loop0001

possibly....yeah mine is totally blocked by small little stick outs that hold the dvds drives up and such... *sniff* oh well, there are other ways to mount a fan up in there..

still thinking of cutting up the HDD bays tho...


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


possibly....yeah mine is totally blocked by small little stick outs that hold the dvds drives up and such... *sniff* oh well, there are other ways to mount a fan up in there..

still thinking of cutting up the HDD bays tho...


I'm working on a google sketch up for a fan mount for the 690. If you can bear with me, I should have everything finished up by the end of this weekend.


----------



## loop0001

i can wait







thanks for doing so!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
i can wait







thanks for doing so!

I was mocking up the 4 in 3 device bay like the one I bought.. but I'd rather mount a fan and just leave the HDD's where they are.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I was mocking up the 4 in 3 device bay like the one I bought.. but I'd rather mount a fan and just leave the HDD's where they are.

leaves more space for air to run around in the top bays yeah.


----------



## loop0001

Here you go Miloshs


















This is all the leftover "sponge" lol, from my stacker, and ill be using it, i figure if i fold it a few times i should get some good sound and vibration dampening going....maybe for..ALL the fans ill put in


----------



## VulcanX

@ miloshs : The sponge is indeed dust filters, LOL







just to clarify that
with regards to the device module i bought the one with the cool design etc, looks pretty sexy (even tho it restricts the airflow somewhat) i just wanted a proper mounted fan as the 2000RPM i had mounted in the 5.25 bay just looked cheap and wasnt getting fresh cold air in 100%, so my opinion, buy this one
http://www.sybaritic.co.za/store/pro...ducts_id=13882
Thats what i bought and i personally feel it looks sexy and plus it mounts a fan EXACTLY where u need and looks professional







Even tho the airflow is restricted a tad, it still isnt that bad in my eyes, as fresh cold air (even at 70% of total) is better than nothing
Getting my Hyper TX2 today so will post pics for that







WOOOHOOO
Will face it back, bcoz i have fans blowing out the top and the back, so will face mine out the back as i dont wana hacksaw at the clips etc








But will keep that in mind none the less


----------



## loop0001

yeah the one you have is a good one, and i believe the only one that fits in the 690..the older versions dont work..grr
.cant wait to see the new Hyper!


----------



## miloshs

Enough with the _quote_ sponge _unquote_









I know they are dust filters i just said the ones i have look like the dust filters that came with the 690...
One more thing to consider is that not everyone is from english speaking area... Sometimes we do have trouble finding the right word at the given moment. Given the fact that english is not my mother tongue i think i speak and write/spell very good (apart from occasional misspell cuz im too excited







)

Before you guys start thinking im pissed... im not, just expressing my opinion on the matter.

In other news... I got my keyb/mouse few days ago and just got to phtographing it and heres a fresh photo. The set is great, altho the range is not quite that good (keyb wont work at over 3m/10feet) its a freaking joy to type on it... I'm not regretting spending 105$ on it...


----------



## Nonsensical86

anybody using HD 4870 ? wat's ur idle and load temp? when i play COD 4 its soaring to 71 degrees! anybody can help to make my CM 690 cooler. all suggestions are welcome! thanks.

cheers.


----------



## scottath

My 4870 is even hotter - and i have 9 fans......

Really all you need to do is manually set the fan speed - look in the drivers (overclocking bit) and force the fan to the highest level you feel bearable.

The HD series cards all run hot and are designed to do so - my card the highest i've seen it to was 77c.....


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nonsensical86* 
anybody using HD 4870 ? wat's ur idle and load temp? when i play COD 4 its soaring to 71 degrees! anybody can help to make my CM 690 cooler. all suggestions are welcome! thanks.

cheers.

Buy the Accelero S1 rev2 and it will be cool as hell... my HD4850 (Oc'd to 675mhz core) is ~46-48oC at LOAD.... I do have two 120mm fans on it, but it wasn't much worse when i had it fanless (i think it went to 55-ish oC)










That should keep it cool... i think its in 20-30$ range... yup im right 19.99$


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Enough with the _quote_ sponge _unquote_









I know they are dust filters i just said the ones i have look like the dust filters that came with the 690...
One more thing to consider is that not everyone is from english speaking area... Sometimes we do have trouble finding the right word at the given moment. Given the fact that english is not my mother tongue i think i speak and write/spell very good (apart from occasional misspell cuz im too excited







)

Before you guys start thinking im pissed... im not, just expressing my opinion on the matter.

rofl, okay man, ill stop abusing it, my bad.
Where are you anyways? and even tho English is not your first language you speak and write it wonderfully. And you are ahead of many of us american folk who only know one language.

btw, new keyboard and mouse are pretty slick man

edit: i second the Accelero rv2 i had it on my past 4850 and it worked awesome


----------



## Nelson2011

Put me in please


----------



## trogalicious

01/01/2007?

Just the same, welcome to the wonderful world of the 690. Nice lookin setup ya got there.


----------



## Nelson2011

It's my dads camera from work he never changed it lol


----------



## loop0001

yeup very good setup, wonder how well the crossfire works...

edit: just dawned on me that i havent proved that my new 690 is modded...cus i MUST be on the modded list here
















&








finished product in time


----------



## Nelson2011

WOW a torch lol a use than to cut through heavy metal not a case lol


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


WOW a torch lol a use than to cut through heavy metal not a case lol


it was a bit much yeah
but was fun!!

if i had a dremel i'd use it, awesome little tool
dont worry it turned out fine


----------



## Nelson2011

did you just paint the inside or you put primer?


----------



## loop0001

3 coats primer then paint, so far only 2 coats

edit: its flat/matte paint, not sure whether i should put on a clear coat or not...and if i do..i dont want super reflective..there is matte clear coat right?


----------



## Nelson2011

In my CM690 the temps are about 5C higher on my gpu's than in my ultra grid probably need new fans but is good to remove the filters and cut out the plastic on the top


----------



## loop0001

5C is a bit, but also may not be much, depends on how much you care


----------



## VulcanX

Holy moses loop! a blow torch man? LOL! and thats a very nice job u done dude, i cant wait to paint my interior too but time and effort is tough







i need sum inspiration, like a chinese girl


----------



## Nelson2011

I need some ultra kraze's lol


----------



## Nelson2011

Should i put my san ace fan as the front intake and out take the stocks dont push for crap. the san aces push about 100+ cfm


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanX* 
Holy moses loop! a blow torch man? LOL! and thats a very nice job u done dude, i cant wait to paint my interior too but time and effort is tough







i need sum inspiration, like a chinese girl
























well you see i needed that honeycomb out...and quick!
thanks, i hope the paint holds up well, im not sure how long i should leave it till it is ready for the hardware, maybe a week or 2...
already i love the color, it is 10 fold better than the light grey in most cases.

hmm...yes i agree chinese girls are a great source of inspiration









@nelson2011

100cfm to me seems like total overkill...will this new case i am going for silence and good cooling... ill have 3 fans for air in, then 3 for air out...i think between all three ill push 150cfm. that should be enough for sure.


----------



## Nelson2011

I just need to get a fan controller but im always using headphones and dont sleep in the room where my pc is in lol


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
I just need to get a fan controller but im always using headphones and dont sleep in the room where my pc is in lol

aaah, makes sense then, i always have my comp in my room...feels much more secure


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
In my CM690 the temps are about 5C higher on my gpu's than in my ultra grid probably need new fans but is good to remove the filters and cut out the plastic on the top

Have you moved the side fan? If you move it to the top pulling out, it should do you some good.


----------



## Nelson2011

I already filled up the fan slots you see in the pics on page 358


----------



## Rian

FINALY got motherboard back and put it all together, I tryed my best with cabling but yea, wasnt as good as i hoped but its a start compared to before!

And about the graphics card, My 9800GTX+ DIED, so im using this as spare, only temp!

Before i retured Mobo:







(I know, Bloody mess)

Now though!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
In my CM690 the temps are about 5C higher on my gpu's than in my ultra grid probably need new fans but is good to remove the filters and cut out the plastic on the top

I,m having the same issues with my 9800gt's w/twin turbos,to much turbulence
and they take forever to return to ambient.

This is my fan setup:

front 2x120 in @ 1200rpm
bottom 1x120 in @1400rpm
top 2x120 out @ 1500rpm
back 1x120 out @ 1400rpm
side lower 1x120 in @1300rpm
side upper blocked

got one more thing to try before I break out the dremel.
I'm going to try removing the fans,box in the cards and stick a fan on the end to blow through it and out back.

If anyone has any other thoughts on how to cool these puppies down,I,m all ears.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## Nonsensical86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Buy the and it will be cool as hell... my HD4850 (Oc'd to 675mhz core) is ~46-48oC at LOAD.... I do have two 120mm fans on it, but it wasn't much worse when i had it fanless (i think it went to 55-ish oC)










That should keep it cool... i think its in 20-30$ range... yup im right 19.99$


Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
My 4870 is even hotter - and i have 9 fans......

Really all you need to do is manually set the fan speed - look in the drivers (overclocking bit) and force the fan to the highest level you feel bearable.

The HD series cards all run hot and are designed to do so - my card the highest i've seen it to was 77c.....


Scottath: alright. thanks. so ur 4870 is idling at wat temperature and ur current fan speed? mine is idling at 52 degrees with a fan speed of 50% before that was 53 - 54 degrees @ 45%

Miloshs: Thanks. i'm using HIS HD 48701 ICEQ 4+ 1GB edition. that means i have to remove my current stock cooler and install the Accelero S1 rev2 right. will tat void my warranty? but it doesn't pushes hot air out like those stock cooler does. hmmmm.


----------



## scottath

Idles mid 70's with the fan on Auto.
from memory - 50% = close to 44c idle

Changing heatsink will usually void your warranty - yes.

Where abouts do you live? Yours seems hotter than mine all the time. Yours stock overclocked at all? mine isnt overclocked at all yet


----------



## loop0001

gosh i want a gtx 275....need money...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
FINALY got motherboard back and put it all together, I tryed my best with cabling but yea, wasnt as good as i hoped but its a start compared to before!

And about the graphics card, My 9800GTX+ DIED, so im using this as spare, only temp!

Before i retured Mobo:







(I know, Bloody mess)

Now though!

































































































































dude can i borrow your time machine?


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
dude can i borrow your time machine?

rofl, day/month/year

edit: unless im misreading his photo caption...


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


rofl, day/month/year

edit: unless im misreading his photo caption...


88 mph for the win. I just wanna get a ride in the Delorean.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


88 mph for the win. I just wanna get a ride in the Delorean.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


88 mph for the win. I just wanna get a ride in the Delorean.


lulwut?


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
lulwut?

Note the time of the photo.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nonsensical86*


Miloshs: Thanks. i'm using HIS HD 48701 ICEQ 4+ 1GB edition. that means i have to remove my current stock cooler and install the Accelero S1 rev2 right. will tat void my warranty? but it doesn't pushes hot air out like those stock cooler does. hmmmm.










Hey guys, back from the weekend (no web down there







)...

Depends on the card/manufacturer... i voided mine when i put it on, but some manufacturers don't mind. If you have one of those "warranty void if removed" sticker over one of the screws that hold the original fan/hsf in place then yes, your warranty will be voided... if no sticker then it almost 100% safe to do so. Probably the best thing to do is to send an e-mail to your gpu manufacturer (or reseller where you bought it) and ask if replacing the stock heatsink and fan voids your warranty... Thats what i did (i also had those stickers on the screws)

Like this:


----------



## Mech0z

This probobly have been answered, but thread is HUGE. Iam considering getting thise case instead of TT Element S, but I need to be certain I can have a 140mm fan mounted on the side and have space for my Scythe Mugen II as well (158mm tall)


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
dude can i borrow your time machine?


LOL, Time and Dates all scewey and i just cant make the effort to change it
Thanks Though! Im trying so save some money atm, 9800GTX+ Needs a fix (Grrr)

Rian G


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
rofl, day/month/year

edit: unless im misreading his photo caption...

The Dates screwed on the camera Cba to change it.









Rian G.


----------



## Mac the Geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mech0z* 
This probobly have been answered, but thread is HUGE. Iam considering getting thise case instead of TT Element S, but I need to be certain I can have a 140mm fan mounted on the side and have space for my Scythe Mugen II as well (158mm tall)

Dimensions for the CM690 can be found on the CM site (clicky). There's 176mm clearance between the motherboard and the side of the case; your cooler will fit, but not with enough headroom to squeeze a fan onto the side panel directly above it.

However, fret not. There are two 140mm-capable fan mounts on the side of the CM690 case; one is directly over the CPU, and the other is over the expansion slots/southbridge area. You should be able to mount that 140mm in the lower fan mount without any problems.


----------



## Mech0z

Its mostly the side fans I am conserned about as they seem to give quite a big boost to cpu temps.


----------



## ComaToast

Ugh... I just spent the last few days rifling through the entire thread and looking at all the awesome mods. I just got my 690 a couple weeks ago and am in the process of finishing my fan/cathode installation. My hopes are to have primarily blue lighting with customizable red, green, or red/green "afterglows" that activate with sound (thanks logisys!)

But anyways... quick question: Do I impede the airflow of the case at all by sticking all of my excess TX650 cables into the empty 5.25" drive bays? I don't have a fan there at all so I didn't really see a problem... but then again I could be wrong. If it does make any difference I guess I'll do my best to route the additional crap behind the mobo.

Awesome club btw!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ComaToast* 

But anyways... quick question: Do I impede the airflow of the case at all by sticking all of my excess TX650 cables into the empty 5.25" drive bays? I don't have a fan there at all so I didn't really see a problem... but then again I could be wrong. If it does make any difference I guess I'll do my best to route the additional crap behind the mobo.

Awesome club btw!

What you initially want to do is, stuff them behind the motherboard tray. As for the 5.25 bays, what I did was I left the top one unused, and put my DVD drive in the second one so I can stuff everything there.

I also have a fan in the other 3, 5.25 bays.


----------



## xguntherc

Hey everyone in this CM 690 Club.. I've been a member a long time. and I LOVE my case, but today is a sad day. I'm low on cash, and I need money for bills, and a cruise







. So I must sell my beloved CM 690 Case. I modded it nicely with a Window, and Painted the Inside Black. It looks great, and is in great condition.

I'm currently using a HAF 932 right now that fit's my water, but if I ever go Air again, I'll go back to this case.

I'm selling my CM 690, with window, painted black. extra better fans, and a 300w PSU.

Someone please buy it ASAP. Here's the thread.

Thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/sale/487682...d-painted.html


----------



## Nelson2011

How do you take the hard drive cage out? also i got my painting supplie's today but it got late too fast so ill have to wait till next time lol


----------



## kev_b

My main PC is my Lian-Li but today I finished putting together a CM 690 just for the hell of it because I'm so bored being on workman's comp.
I am running 3 exhaust fans, 1 on the rear and 2 on the top, 1 intake and no fan on the side door, the bottom fan opening is blocked by foam. Would putting some kind of dust filter on the side door be a good thing or a bad thing? My temps seam to be ok, AMD 9650 cpu @ 32c, same for the motherboard, I'm more concerned about dust on the inside, that canned air isn't cheap!


----------



## loop0001

@xguntherc

sorry to hear that man







we all are low on cash now days, i had to sell some stuff on ebay just to get the cash.

@kev_b

weird spot for the 24pin power to go... good lookin case tho


----------



## cs_maan

It would make a difference, I noticed even after I took off the side fan, dust builds up after a few days, like 4 or 5.

It takes a while for the case to get noticeably dusty inside though, which makes me love it more.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


@xguntherc

@kev_b 
weird spot for the 24pin power to go... good lookin case tho










I didn't want to block the air flow of the cpu cooler, I think it worked out well my self.








The adaptor the 24 pin is connected to is for the media display for power.


----------



## gotspeed

its done for the most part, i still need to be added to modded







i got my 295 and its fast. even in this case with all the fans that will fit in it it runs hot tho. so the side case fan thats no longer in use has been fixed to blow at the bottom of the card my temp dropped about 10c just a suggestion


----------



## Nelson2011

I should try that too my card run abit higher in this than my other +rep


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I didn't want to block the air flow of the cpu cooler, I think it worked out well my self.








The adaptor the 24 pin is connected to is for the media display for power.


hmm...interesting, works well tho?

@gotspeed

what temps does that run at? idle/load


----------



## gotspeed

a few more pics









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


I should try that too my card run abit higher in this than my other +rep


between that fan and the cd drive mod fan there is plenty of air moving around the card now lol

edit: o btw yes i do have 3 routers in my room... lol


----------



## loop0001

y 3 routers?!?!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
y 3 routers?!?!

one is a linksis wireless that has a bug in the firmware that dhcp (maybe dns) crashes it so it can't handle doing any dhcp on the network and got sick of having to set up static ip for every system on my network(normally 5-6) then the black us robotics was a print server but its just sitting there now. and then next to my dell D600 (school laptop for itt tech work) is another linksys wired router thats the main router for my desktop the wireless and a switch on the other side of the house that has a linksys nas200 network drive and another cm690 amd i built last year

pics of it with my first 260 in it for a few weeks before i built my i7 along with my psu in front of it to show the difference in size


----------



## Nelson2011

Wow that zalman 850 is huge(Don't say that what she said) And you still using that other rig?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
Wow that zalman 850 is huge(Don't say that what she said) And you still using that other rig?

lol i sent that same pic to my gf when i told her my psu was bigger then a normaly one and she said almost that same thing XD

the other rig is a 2.5 ghz 2 gigs of ram gigabyte mobo with a 500 gig hard drive and evga 7600gs for parents to use. since it was built 1 and half years ago now i have yet to touch it since other then when my 260 was in it for a few weeks it is a nice little power house for dad to rip all 80 gigs of mp3's in to and pretty soon movies too


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
one is a linksis wireless that has a bug in the firmware that dhcp (maybe dns) crashes it so it can't handle doing any dhcp on the network and got sick of having to set up static ip for every system on my network(normally 5-6) then the black us robotics was a print server but its just sitting there now. and then next to my dell D600 (school laptop for itt tech work) is another linksys wired router thats the main router for my desktop the wireless and a switch on the other side of the house that has a linksys nas200 network drive and another cm690 amd i built last year

ooooohhhh...righto


----------



## gotspeed

im working on posting most of the pics i took to a small little wordpress blog/home page i set up for people i have done work for just as a page to to go will post link when its done soon (hoping to finish it tonite)

kinda off topic but any one know how to do the html codes so when you fill in a form it will email all the text to a email address from the page? did it a few years ago in high school but i forgot it.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
*How do you take the hard drive cage out?* also i got my painting supplie's today but it got late too fast so ill have to wait till next time lol

Drill out the rivets holding it in. Use 2 or 3 screws/bolts or a pop rivet gun to re-secure the piece of metal on the bottom of the 5.25" bay.

bam!:


----------



## gotspeed

ok pics are up the page is at
www.louissuvoy.co.cc
*please be nice this is a personal site*


----------



## VulcanX

Haha here we go guys








Fitted my CM Hyper TX 2 , and wow!!!! My temps have dropped from 42C idle to 34-35c idle







my load temp is slightly high still, at 47 or so, so gonna apply Arctic Silver 5 and see how that helps out, but its amazing how much a CPU Cooler helps, and wish i bought this sooner, brilliant value for money, but only concern, is once i put the perspex sidepanel, i am not sure if there will be enough space to have a fan over it, actually quite a large heatsink (didnt realise it was so big).








Still waiting for my red fans, seem to be out of stock here in SA







no TT Thunderblades at all from any shops







*tear*







but none the less its all good news


----------



## mtbiker033

I ordered Yate loon 140mm low speed UV blue LED fans last night for my side panel. I am going to cut out the factory honeycomb fan grill, install the new fans and black wire fan grills over them. I will post pics and temp results. I currently have two antec pro's (79cfm) on my side panel but they are pretty loud as they have a bit of a whine to them. I'm hoping the low speed 140mm yate's will lower the noise a bit.

Btw I ordered the fans and grills from Jabtech!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanX* 
Haha here we go guys








Fitted my CM Hyper TX 2 , and wow!!!! My temps have dropped from 42C idle to 34-35c idle







my load temp is slightly high still, at 47 or so, so gonna apply Arctic Silver 5 and see how that helps out, but its amazing how much a CPU Cooler helps, and wish i bought this sooner, brilliant value for money, but only concern, is once i put the perspex sidepanel, i am not sure if there will be enough space to have a fan over it, actually quite a large heatsink (didnt realise it was so big).








Still waiting for my red fans, seem to be out of stock here in SA







no TT Thunderblades at all from any shops







*tear*







but none the less its all good news

Hey VulcanX, I have a fan on the upperleft hole and I still have about 1/4inch or 5mm from my tx2, without the fan it's about 30mm from the inside of the panel. So if your perspex is 1/4inch or less it will fit but it will be close.
If in doubt take a straight edge,lay it across the case and measure in to the top of the heatpipes.

good luck

Gyro


----------



## loop0001

@VulcanX

look at this link, may help you out!
Here


----------



## illidan

my black mamba. soon to be sold


----------



## loop0001

case looks great man, who can go wrong with black?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


my black mamba. soon to be sold




























































































how does the lights look with the tint on the plexiglass? im thinking about doing the same thing. o and you remember what % tint you did?


----------



## Brutuz

Just got mine, large case.

Shame about that ridge behind the motherboard tray, I could of stealthed all my PSU's wires if it wasn't for that... (Only the 24pin didn't fit.)


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
how does the lights look with the tint on the plexiglass? im thinking about doing the same thing. o and you remember what % tint you did?

just use 35% tint thats what i did for mine. maybe you can go to a tint shop and they may give it to u for free but mine carged like 5$. i didnt need a whole role so it was fine.

this is when my fans were blue now there orange, and yes i know crappy camera


----------



## illidan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
how does the lights look with the tint on the plexiglass? im thinking about doing the same thing. o and you remember what % tint you did?

i have UV lights and the light is just enough what i need







i don't know what % of tint is, just bought it by look









i don't like too bright light...

in my next project Domino light will be more discrete


----------



## Bassben79

Here's inside my blue cm690!! I love my V8


----------



## cs_maan

I just redid my 690, will post pics in a few minutes







.

It looks so much better than it did before.


----------



## loop0001

woo! cant wait! what did you do?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
woo! cant wait! what did you do?

I made some cable management holes, and I used some foam (that I got with my RMA hard drive that just came







). You'll see.


----------



## loop0001

*whimpers* neeeeedd


----------



## cs_maan

Cut some holez:









Set up teh case-less...setup:









Result #1: *The little foam sticking out on the bottom bothers me, but it is bearable*









Result #2:









Alternate shot:









I don't think there is any way to make it better other than get a sata DVD drive.
Tell me what you think guys







.
Also I'd like to be added to the modded section







.


----------



## scottath

Looks ok - that cathode is overpowering tohugh....
And i dont get what the foam is doing at all?????


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Looks ok - that cathode is overpowering tohugh....
And i dont get what the foam is doing at all?????

Hiding, some tubing going across to the back of the motherboard tray.







.
Not meant for silencing.

Its not so overpowering with the side panel, since you don't directly look at it, you just everything nice and lit up.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Cut some holez:

Set up teh case-less...setup:

Result #1: *The little foam sticking out on the bottom bothers me, but it is bearable*

Result #2:

Alternate shot:

I don't think there is any way to make it better other than get a sata DVD drive.
Tell me what you think guys







.
Also I'd like to be added to the modded section







.

Nice and tidy. I plan on getting one as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## loop0001

foam isnt meant for silencing?! hmm, lost me on that bit

otherwise... case looks awesome! very Very clean!

aaand.... quote, "Set up teh case-less...setup:"


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


foam isnt meant for silencing?! hmm, lost me on that bit

otherwise... case looks awesome! very Very clean!

aaand.... quote, "Set up teh case-less...setup:"










Thanks







, Yeah the foam doesn't really deaden noise, since its only one single strip to cover up that gap so the cables don't show. Its purely for aesthetics







.


----------



## loop0001

oooohhh. well cool beans anyways, and a point for inventiveness


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@ cs_maan: Nice work with the case! I like the GPU power run-through ...don't see that enough.


----------



## Brutuz

Say hello to your newest member.














Going to mod once I have access to some tools, acrylic, etc.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
oooohhh. well cool beans anyways, and a point for inventiveness










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
@ cs_maan: Nice work with the case! I like the GPU power run-through ...don't see that enough.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Nice and tidy. I plan on getting one as soon as I can afford it.









Thanks guys







, much appreciated.

I'm thinking of running the other PCI-E cable where the 8 pin cable is, so it looks a little neater, but that's for next time I find a reason to open the PC up.

Thanks again







.

@MicroMiniMe, you won't regret it one bit







.


----------



## scottath

Pretty good Brutuz - any pictures of it with out the fans on and with a good flash?
So we can actually see inside it lol


----------



## loop0001

goodness this club adds up members fast!


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Pretty good Brutuz - any pictures of it with out the fans on and with a good flash?
So we can actually see inside it lol

Yeah, I got a crap camera too, haha.

I'll get some more pics tonight, I've got barely any room to move around for pics, hahaha.


----------



## VulcanX

@cs maan : Brilliant work







im still a bit behind my schedule for my mod but going along slowly, should get the acrylic sidepanel done soon enough, but just need to measure etc and make sure i can fit a fan on the sidepanel over the CPU or not


----------



## iandroo888

updated and added ! dang! i was like two weeks behind! i hope i didnt miss anyone! GREAT looking rigs there. cant believe how big this club has grown in the past year or so.

278 members?!? did i miss count?! wow !


----------



## Nelson2011

I think you missed me. Im on the top of page 358 lol


----------



## Nelson2011

Thanks


----------



## iandroo888

can u do me a favor and copy the post link and if u are modded or not? my listings is different. this post is on page 92 for me =X


----------



## Nelson2011

http://www.overclock.net/5943262-post3571.html
and im unmodded for now


----------



## iandroo888

added!


----------



## Nelson2011

lol im on there twice?


----------



## VulcanX

Cool im a part of the club







wooohooo, thats legend man!


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
@MicroMiniMe, you won't regret it one bit







.

I believe you, this cheap Chinese mid-tower I've got is definitely getting cramped.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@Brutuz - half our aussie ocn club is in this thread now.. All we need now is Dany.. lol

@gotspeed - can you please not quote multi-pic posts. clutters up the thread...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@Brutuz - half our aussie ocn club is in this thread now.. All we need now is Dany.. lol

@gotspeed - can you please not quote multi-pic posts. clutters up the thread...

i was thinking about deleting the pics but i figured it would be nice to show them off again a page or 2 later for someone just flipping threw pages looking at pictures like i use too. lol


----------



## elson

http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/u...4052009088.jpgThere she is. running Nvidia /Intel. All the grills cut out. Add me!!


----------



## cs_maan

See the only thing I don't like about the 690, is the button connectors, especially the two ones that are one single lead...what is the point of that?


----------



## thumbhammer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
See the only thing I don't like about the 690, is the button connectors, especially the two ones that are one single lead...what is the point of that?

I agree. I have a Compaq case that has the reset, power, hard drive and power light all in one connector, like a USB connector. I wish all the mobo plugs were like that.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thumbhammer* 
I agree. I have a Compaq case that has the reset, power, hard drive and power light all in one connector like a USB connector. I wish all the mobo connectors were like that.

Same, when I was running case-less, I took the power button from my old HP computer, and plugged it in since my motherboard doesn't have a button on it







. The good thing was that it was bundled so no need to guess where what goes.


----------



## coollettuce

Well, I got out the dremel today and I cut off the top metal honey comb. I've had the plastic honey comb / whatever you wanna call it on the top and front panels cut off for a while now but I didn't think that was big enough to be considered "modded." So, I decided I'd get serious about it and cut some metal.

Please add me to the modded list!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

iandroo888 can you put me in the modded section when you have time.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


iandroo888 can you put me in the modded section when you have time.











I really like those fans on top like that.








If I didn't set my remotes and Zune on top of mine I would try that.


----------



## mtbiker033

After getting tired of the sound my Antec Pro's made on my side panel I decided to cut out the side panel fan grills, install 140mm low speed yate loons and black wire fan grills.

With the grills cut out and the new fans installed, it is much quieter!!! They are also blue LED so it looks better as well. My temps remained the same







.

The first picture is a before shot, the rest are of the new fans/grills!


----------



## Viper897

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


After getting tired of the sound my Antec Pro's made on my side panel I decided to cut out the side panel fan grills, install 140mm low speed yate loons and black wire fan grills.

With the grills cut out and the new fans installed, it is much quieter!!! They are also blue LED so it looks better as well. My temps remained the same







.

The first picture is a before shot, the rest are of the new fans/grills!


where did you get 140mm blue LED yate loon fans, i would love to get my hands on some, and also where did you get the black fan grills


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i was thinking about deleting the pics but i figured it would be nice to show them off again a page or 2 later for someone just flipping threw pages looking at pictures like i use too. lol


Unless you're a smart chap that has it set to 40 posts per page instead of 10 so you don't have to be continuously flipping pages...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viper897*


where did you get 140mm blue LED yate loon fans, i would love to get my hands on some, and also where did you get the black fan grills


http://www.jab-tech.com/

The fans are $7.99 each and the fan grills are $1.79 or around that. Btw, go with the cheapest USPS shipping, it still got to my house in 3 days.


----------



## SporkofdooM

Upcoming transplant project assuming it gets here unscathed by UPS...


----------



## thumbhammer

What did you get me







?


----------



## miloshs

Holy smokes batman!!!

Did you guys know that Coolermaster Aurora RED Cathodes are actually PINK!?!?!?







:swearing:















Ah what i always wanted a nice pink cathode... NOT!

These suck big time!!!

And one of them got here broken! Grrrr...

RED led fan on the other hand is actually RED as it supposed to be... OMG... I think im gonna send these back in a few days...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah it's really hard to make lights actually red... or thats what i thought anyway


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
yeah it's really hard to make lights actually red... or thats what i thought anyway

Lol what about making the casing out of red transparent plastic instead of just transparent plastic?!?!? Damnit coolermaster...


----------



## gotspeed

i don't want to hear any one cry about a 15$ fan being broken....

yea that day sucked bad. come on ups its just a box that says its has a 300$ 24 inch monitor don't use it like a hacky sack. and the plastic wasn't broken so i didn't know it was broke till it powered up


----------



## Kitarist

how much does the case usually go for


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
how much does the case usually go for

i got mine for 35$ for one (microcenter) and i paid 90$ for the 2nt one (microcenter) but it came with the 550 watt 70$ coolermaster psu. if you have a microcenter in your area or watch online every now and then they put it on a pretty good deal

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001Q3LWL6/...0&linkCode=asn

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i don't want to hear any one cry about a 15$ fan being broken....

yea that day sucked bad. come on ups its just a box that says its has a 300$ 24 inch monitor don't use it like a hacky sack. and the plastic wasn't broken so i didn't know it was broke till it powered up

Do you at least have a warranty?! The good thing with a 300$ monitor being broke is that its not a hard dilemma whether to send it or not for warranty... Only one choice actually... Where did you buy it?

But a fan or a cathode







... with those two its a big dilemma, to mod it or send it back







(joking ofc)

I kinda modded my cathodes with a red marker and it now shines RED instead of PINK


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Do you at least have a warranty?! The good thing with a 300$ monitor being broke is that its not a hard dilemma whether to send it or not for warranty... Only one choice actually... Where did you buy it?

But a fan or a cathode







... with those two its a big dilemma, to mod it or send it back







(joking ofc)

I kinda modded my cathodes with a red marker and it now shines RED instead of PINK









lol o i dragged that mofo monitor down the street when i saw it lol jk newegg they over nighted a new one (came in 2 days when i called at like 6 pm est) before i sent it back and ups had to pick it up and return it for free b/c it was a shipping fault. lol


----------



## Viper897

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


http://www.jab-tech.com/

The fans are $7.99 each and the fan grills are $1.79 or around that. Btw, go with the cheapest USPS shipping, it still got to my house in 3 days.


Thanks for the info, Im definently going to get some of those soon.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


lol o i dragged that mofo monitor down the street when i saw it lol jk newegg they over nighted a new one (came in 2 days when i called at like 6 pm est) before i sent it back and ups had to pick it up and return it for free b/c it was a shipping fault. lol


awesome, hows the new one work?? looks like it can be a sweet monitor when not bashed.


----------



## miloshs

Ah i "modded" my cathodes







..... apart from painting them with a red marker pen i soldered on another 3 feet of cables to one of them so i can mount it in the upper part of the case (btw that one came with one wire not soldered). It works great... little less brigh but definately RED and not PINK









Together with the red led fan goes great...


----------



## loop0001

rofl, i never knew one could do so many things with sharpies


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


rofl, i never knew one could do so many things with sharpies


I didn't get it... define "sharpies"









i guess there are some parts of "forum slang" that i didn't hear about before...


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


I didn't get it... define "sharpies"









i guess there are some parts of "forum slang" that i didn't hear about before...










Sharpies are permanent markers.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


Sharpies are permanent markers.











Aaahhhhh..... now i get it







Tnx


----------



## nzb7

:d


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzb7*


:d


Au kolega koji dzumbus unutra







....

you can do better









Here's mine at night after i installed my red neons and my new red led fan... Don't know why but my pics turned out so, so rubbish... Nevertheless here it is in all its glory... errr.. rubish i mean



























Damnit i think i overexposed my photos... And i just don't get it why are they so blurry/unsharp... I used ISO 100... bah i'll try again next week, and hopefully i'll get better results...


----------



## nzb7

Why kolega why to je samo igracko dizajnerska konzola


----------



## illidan

miloshe this is so bright


----------



## loop0001

case looks awesome miloshs, totally different from the black and yellow this was originally..now we have blue and red!! goodness


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


awesome, hows the new one work?? looks like it can be a sweet monitor when not bashed.


From n95:its very nice huge coming from a 19 inch 4:3 and very real looking i will post a link to it when i am home tonite atm reinstalling windows and some other stuff for some pc money hmm what to do with 150$ any idea's


----------



## miloshs

Ye, ye.... you guys just tease me... lol


----------



## gotspeed

maybe a new raptor 300 for games since the 78 is almost full


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@miloshs: Again, nice work!


----------



## gotspeed

@miloshs nice pics couldnt tell how good they looked from phone but on monitor they look nice
@loop0001 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009125 sadly tho they stop selling it







maybe google search for the p/n

edit: http://www.nextdaypc.com/main/produc...inid=ND0130014


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
@miloshs nice pics couldnt tell how good they looked from phone but on monitor they look nice
@loop0001 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009125 sadly tho they stop selling it







maybe google search for the p/n

edit: http://www.nextdaypc.com/main/produc...inid=ND0130014

You never know that might get reactivated, the Nirvana 120 got deactivated, then reactivated like a month later, its weird how they do that at newegg.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
You never know that might get reactivated, the Nirvana 120 got deactivated, then reactivated like a month later, its weird how they do that at newegg.

ok if it does it totally worth it, its a very very nice looking screen and its huge 2 full sheets of paper will fit side by side or 2 web sites and games look unreal.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
ok if it does it totally worth it, its a very very nice looking screen and its huge 2 full sheets of paper will fit side by side or 2 web sites and games look unreal.

Any idea how much they used to cost when they were activated? I'm kind of regretting getting this 2233SW, solely because, what the hell is the point of a 1080p monitor...that has no HDMI :swearing:!


----------



## gotspeed

mine was $279.99 with free shipping


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
mine was $279.99 with free shipping

I wish I had seen it before mine, $80 more isn't that bad.

@miloshs
Despite my *ZERO* knowledge in photography, those photos of your 690 look really good, what front fan are you using, it looks brighter than the sun


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I wish I had seen it before mine, $80 more isn't that bad.

@miloshs
Despite my *ZERO* knowledge in photography, those photos of your 690 look really good, what front fan are you using, it looks brighter than the sun









that was what i did i was looking at the 22 inch but then i saw the 24 was 100$ more for a higher rez and hdmi, dvi, vga and all the other stuff and from a company like acer was a nice deal.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

diggin the front fan miloshs


----------



## loop0001

still workin on my mod!


----------



## xguntherc

someone buy my old case from the FS section.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Hi.. new one here .. been lurking here for quite sometime now.. ^_^

Currently building a new rig .. Just want to join the club!









So far here's a glimpse of my mod









Also did paint the inside black

















All plastic and metal mesh have been cut except for the PSU spot and as you can see on the mobo tray..

Will update if i have some progress.. I hope to get listed! thanks!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Hi.. new one here .. been lurking here for quite sometime now.. ^_^

Currently building a new rig .. Just want to join the club!









So far here's a glimpse of my mod









Also did paint the inside black

















All plastic and metal mesh have been cut except for the PSU spot and as you can see on the mobo tray..

Will update if i have some progress.. I hope to get listed! thanks!









looks great! not really a fan of the white/silver but that black interior looks wicked







. as do the streamliner(s)









welcome to OCN!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

What did you do to this thing? It looks great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Hi.. new one here .. been lurking here for quite sometime now.. ^_^

Currently building a new rig .. Just want to join the club!









So far here's a glimpse of my mod









Also did paint the inside black

















All plastic and metal mesh have been cut except for the PSU spot and as you can see on the mobo tray..

Will update if i have some progress.. I hope to get listed! thanks!


----------



## miloshs

@YaGit

Thats one sweet case mate, i love the paintjob.. Simple but cool. Hope will see your rig in there soon.

@All

That front fan im using is a CM LED fan that i got the other day. I bought it together with the cathodes. While cathodes sucked big time when it comes to glowing red, the fan is awesome - konda got me thinking to just sell my cathodes and make a led lightbar out of those bright red led's. 
The fan is also rifle bearing an its a bit more silent than the regular sleeve bearing...

And can't you guys find a full HD 26-32" TV for ~500$ in the US? I think a full HD 32" TV is a win if you need more space on your desktop









http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1218061794284


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@T3h_Ch33z_Muncha, yellowtoblerone ,miloshs

Thanks guys!







..

Actually I've been lurking a lot of CM690 forums/threads on the net and surprisingly no one yet decided to do a black&silver paint job.. so I did mine


















also planning to make the plate on the CM4in3 module black










waiting for some parts to be available locally from where I am. hopefully by the end of April ..


----------



## miloshs

Whats that fan controller you're using?


----------



## Herr FlicK

@miloshs
The top looks 99% to a Zalman ZM-MFC2.

@YaGit
The 690 looks very nice dude!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Whats that fan controller you're using?


Just what Herr FlicK said .. It's the Zalman ZM-MFC2 Fan Controller ..









Quote:



@YaGit
The 690 looks very nice dude!


Thanks dude!


----------



## loop0001

@Yagit
really like the paint job on the case! its very sleek so well done!
very interesting to paint the front switches black so kudos there


----------



## loop0001

delete post

dunno what happened there.


----------



## cs_maan

@Yagit
Very nice paint job man, I like the silver/black combo.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

that fan controller he has, i think its scythe or zalman, was impossible to find.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

eurgh double post ><


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*

@All

That front fan im using is a CM LED fan that i got the other day. I bought it together with the cathodes. While cathodes sucked big time when it comes to glowing red, the fan is awesome - konda got me thinking to just sell my cathodes and make a led lightbar out of those bright red led's. 
The fan is also rifle bearing an its a bit more silent than the regular sleeve bearing...

And can't you guys find a full HD 26-32" TV for ~500$ in the US? I think a full HD 32" TV is a win if you need more space on your desktop










Indeed... 60Hz refresh rate kinda sucks though









great idea though.. hadn't really thought of that. 1920x1080 is a pretty big res that would need some good graphics, but it wouldn't be as expensive (for the monitor or graphics setup) as a 2560x1600 30" (smaller screen size!)

my god you are genius...


----------



## Viper897

does the cooler master 4 in 3 bay have a dust filter built in.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper897* 
does the cooler master 4 in 3 bay have a dust filter built in.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002

Yes.. it does have some sort of a filter.. though I did removed mine when i replaced the fan it comes with.. but yes it has..


----------



## elson

Im not added, btw Im on pg 367. Thanks


----------



## Viper897

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Yes.. it does have some sort of a filter.. though I did removed mine when i replaced the fan it comes with.. but yes it has..









thanks for the info, ordering one in the morning.


----------



## Ladiesman101

hey
i got the reg 690
not modded yet
can i join???
proof is right here

http://s573.photobucket.com/albums/s...t=DSCF2257.jpg

http://s573.photobucket.com/albums/s...t=DSCF2258.jpg


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Indeed... 60Hz refresh rate kinda sucks though









great idea though.. hadn't really thought of that. 1920x1080 is a pretty big res that would need some good graphics, but it wouldn't be as expensive (for the monitor or graphics setup) as a 2560x1600 30" (smaller screen size!)

my god you are genius...

its a waste of money tho a hd 32 inch tv as a monitor sucks it just sucks the start bar that you click on is 2 inchs tall you need the higher res other wise every thing is so big it looks like a toy


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its a waste of money tho a hd 32 inch tv as a monitor sucks it just sucks the start bar that you click on is 2 inchs tall you need the higher res other wise every thing is so big it looks like a toy

That might be, but if youre a gamer it would be great... If youre a designer or such you'd be better off with a 26" monitor 2560x.......

26" full HD TV tho would be good for most of the people...

Even i enjoy playing games on my HD ready 32" TV







... The bigger the better, together with 5.1 surround system i'ts great... Bullets flying around you, feels like you wanna jump into the monitor








The obvious thing is that it is a low resolution, image is not sharp... but its ok until i get full HD


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

but wouldn't the 1920x1080 res be high enough?


----------



## mtbiker033

Anyone wondering if you can fit SLI GTX260's in your CM690 PH3AR NOT!!! I even got a sound card sandwiched in between them!!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
but wouldn't the 1920x1080 res be high enough?

I reckon it would be a little bit bigger than running 1440x900 on 22" LCD monitor...

And aren't all LCD's supposed to be at 60Hz?!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 

And aren't all LCD's supposed to be at 60Hz?!









That's correct, it doesn't really matter what the refresh rate is on an LCD unless you have vertical sync on, which most of us don't, some LCD TV's on the high end range have a 120Hz refresh rate and I have no idea why. As far as monitors go the refresh rate shouldn't be a factor in anything though, just keep v-sync off and you'll be golden







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
Anyone wondering if you can fit SLI GTX260's in your CM690 PH3AR NOT!!! I even got a sound card sandwiched in between them!!

how did you mount that fan in the drive bay? is it 120mm?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
how did you mount that fan in the drive bay? is it 120mm?

I took out the metal pieces that were in the drive bays and cut them with a dremel to make a bracket. It's a 120mm fan.

1st pic is before, then the modded pics.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
I took out the metal pieces that were in the drive bays and cut them with a dremel to make a bracket. It's a 120mm fan.

1st pic is before, then the modded pics.

lol nice mod, i will give that a shot with my spare CM 120mm fans that my case came with. Thanks, +rep


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
how did you mount that fan in the drive bay? is it 120mm?

i used a few zip ties and just put them thru some of the holes in the drive bay and the screw holes in the fan helps with any noise the fan would make too


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i used a few zip ties and just put them thru some of the holes in the drive bay and the screw holes in the fan helps with any noise the fan would make too

I've seen people do that but i thought that would make the fan vibrate and create noise.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I've seen people do that but i thought that would make the fan vibrate and create noise.

I use zip ties as well to hold in place a 120mm fan in my CM 590 case. No vibration or noise.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
I use zip ties as well to hold in place a 120mm fan in my CM 590 case. No vibration or noise.
















you pull it as tight as you can right?


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


also planning to make the plate on the CM4in3 module black


Nice Silver and Black paintjob. When or if I get CM's 4in3 module I'll also paint the plate black.


----------



## coollettuce

I'm willing to bet a lot of you guys use Yate Loon fans. You should check out my newly created club.









http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...-fan-club.html


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


you pull it as tight as you can right?


yea the plastic dampens the noise just like foam would

on another note does any one elses top make a funny noise some times and touch it and it goes away?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea the plastic dampens the noise just like foam would

on another note does any one elses top make a funny noise some times and touch it and it goes away?


I cut out my honeycomb grills on the sides, top, and rear, also on the front i cut those plastic strip things and on the top. It reduced a lot of noise, i just hear air movement and it looks better because you see the fans and it doesnt restrict as much air.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I cut out my honeycomb grills on the sides, top, and rear, also on the front i cut those plastic strip things and on the top. It reduced a lot of noise, i just hear air movement and it looks better because you see the fans and it doesnt restrict as much air.


i have too just every now and then the top black metal that is on the piece that you can remove to cut the grills out gets a vibration in it and makes a little noise you rest any thing on it and it stops. i bent all the tabs that hold it a little tighter and i think it has stopped it was just annoying tho lol


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i have too just every now and then the top black metal that is on the piece that you can remove to cut the grills out gets a vibration in it and makes a little noise you rest any thing on it and it stops. i bent all the tabs that hold it a little tighter and i think it has stopped it was just annoying tho lol


try putting some tape either all round or key spots, i don't have that problem and my top part is kind of loose. Have you tried tightening your fans as much as possible? I screwed my fans as tight as i could and it helped.


----------



## nekromantik

Hey
Im new here









I just bought me PC parts inc a CM690 last week. Will have everything by Wednesday.

Will post pics once its set up. Will be using stock 3 fans. One at back, at top and front and a extra blue LED at the top too. Would that be a good choice or not. I will have the PC in my sig.


----------



## nirianto

Please add me to the club. Just finished my side window mod today.









Couldn't find any u-channel molding for cheap so instead I stripped down a spare phone line cable.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


Please add me to the club. Just finished my side window mod today.









Couldn't find any u-channel molding for cheap so instead I stripped down a spare phone line cable.


looks AWESOME!! very nice!!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
try putting some tape either all round or key spots, i don't have that problem and my top part is kind of loose. Have you tried tightening your fans as much as possible? I screwed my fans as tight as i could and it helped.

i got the sound to go away its been good since i painted it. i think one of the spots that the clips go to hold the top plastic on were lose and the thickness of the paint made it tight again


----------



## loop0001

@nirianto
really like the window







the light from the fans makes a great look


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
I reckon it would be a little bit bigger than running 1440x900 on 22" LCD monitor...

And aren't all LCD's supposed to be at 60Hz?!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
That's correct, it doesn't really matter what the refresh rate is on an LCD unless you have vertical sync on, which most of us don't, some LCD TV's on the high end range have a 120Hz refresh rate and I have no idea why. As far as monitors go the refresh rate shouldn't be a factor in anything though, just keep v-sync off and you'll be golden







.

True, LCD's don't actually "Refresh" 60 times a second likea CRT would. an LCD only refreshes when something changes on the display, at which point it would display a lot smoother if it had a higher refresh rate.

research has shown that >60FPS is noticeable with the human eye









/off topicness


----------



## gotspeed

just ordered my window molding 3 day shipping







will post when its in


----------



## yellowtoblerone

cable management ftw


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
cable management ftw

[URL=http://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss68/yellowt/007-1.jpg]http://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss68/yellowt/007-1.jpg[/URL]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
normaly when some one says cable management ftw they hide all there wires.... lol [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


normaly when some one says cable management ftw they hide all there wires.... lol










im surprised you are using stock cooler on an i7, nice cable management though, i still need to work on mine, it is a pain when they do not cut holes in the tray for you.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


im surprised you are using stock cooler on an i7, nice cable management though, i still need to work on mine, it is a pain when they do not cut holes in the tray for you.


im thinking about getting a true black 120 but the stock works fine i had it dumby oc for a little with out a problem even. maybe i will order it some time this weekend 
any one got a true 120 on a i7 how you likeit and how does it fit a evga x58


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


im surprised you are using stock cooler on an i7, nice cable management though, i still need to work on mine, it is a pain when they do not cut holes in the tray for you.


But that takes out all the fun in doing it yourself, why do it the lazy way?








There's no better way than your own







(Philosophy of the day)


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


But that takes out all the fun in doing it yourself, why do it the lazy way?








There's no better way than your own







(Philosophy of the day)










lol i guess so but it is annoying having to take out almost everything, lay down the case and make the cuts.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol i guess so but it is annoying having to take out almost everything, lay down the case and make the cuts.


Easier than it sounds, at least in my opinion. I just did it out of impulse when I did my cable management, it was 10PM lol, and I took everything apart and went in my garage to cut for a total of 10 minutes before realizing its too late. Finished the next day though by around 3PM, managed and good to go







.

That plus I enjoy taking my computer apart and nit picking about seeing what I can improve in whatever small way.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Easier than it sounds, at least in my opinion. I just did it out of impulse when I did my cable management, it was 10PM lol, and I took everything apart and went in my garage to cut for a total of 10 minutes before realizing its too late. Finished the next day though by around 3PM, managed and good to go







.

That plus I enjoy taking my computer apart and nit picking about seeing what I can improve in whatever small way.


yea i do too but just sometimes i don't feel like doing all that work and risk messing something up. Now i do love working on things like this late at night or just using power tools at night all together, something about it i just love.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Now i do love working on things like this late at night or just using power tools at night all together, something about it i just love.


Amen to that







.


----------



## Ladiesman101

hey
HOW CAN I JOIN
I have the Coolermaster Cosmos 690
here are links to pics!!!
PM ME about how to join plz

http://s573.photobucket.com/albums/s...t=DSCF2258.jpg
http://s573.photobucket.com/albums/s...t=DSCF2264.jpg

if you need more pics let me know
I jst want to join CM 690 club


----------



## loop0001

nighttime just rocks altogether

edit: @ladiesman101, the guy who runs the thread will add you in time no worries man


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ladiesman101*


hey
HOW CAN I JOIN
I have the Coolermaster Cosmos 690
here are links to pics!!!
PM ME about how to join plz

http://s573.photobucket.com/albums/s...t=DSCF2258.jpg
http://s573.photobucket.com/albums/s...t=DSCF2264.jpg

if you need more pics let me know
I jst want to join CM 690 club


Cooler Master....Cosmos 690























Its just Cooler Master RC690, or simply CM690 for short hahah, welcome to the club man







.

The Cosmos is a different Cooler Master case.


----------



## Ladiesman101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Cooler Master....Cosmos 690























Its just Cooler Master RC690, or simply CM690 for short hahah, welcome to the club man







.

The Cosmos is a different Cooler Master case.


shoot
sry
misspelled,
yeah
the cosmos series hasthe handlebars on top and bottom and is a fulltower
sorry
i got the CM RC 690
are those pics good enough?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ladiesman101*


shoot
sry
misspelled,
yeah
the cosmos series hasthe handlebars on top and bottom and is a fulltower
sorry
i got the CM RC 690
are those pics good enough?


No worries







.
And the pics are good enough don't worry, it just might take a while to get added.

Good news, I actually just saw that I was added to the modded section


----------



## loop0001

patience


----------



## doat

I have a CM 690 but the pics i have are bad and not up to date.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol i guess so but it is annoying having to take out almost everything, lay down the case and make the cuts.


quick tip: cut the holes under the board a little not right at the edge if you can for the smaller wires like the fan wire above the video card and below the ram. then put the wires in the wholes then put the motherboard in and i think it would look cleaner in the end


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


normaly when some one says cable management ftw they hide all there wires.... lol










what you talking about man, from the front you don't see any wires hee


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


what you talking about man, from the front you don't see any wires hee










it looks like a 3 pin fan wire above your gtx 295 (btw update your system info







lol )


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


quick tip: cut the holes under the board a little not right at the edge if you can for the smaller wires like the fan wire above the video card and below the ram. then put the wires in the wholes then put the motherboard in and i think it would look cleaner in the end


you mean like cut the holes under the mobo so the cables go through the tray hidden under the mobo? I don't like doing that, i mainly want to just manage my cables for better airflow i don't care how it looks inside because i never look at my pc or even have a window.


----------



## thumbhammer

I finally got a decent camera.


----------



## loop0001

sweet pic thumbhammer


----------



## nzb7




----------



## sxx

Hey ppl, buying cm690, should i choose window or extra fan version?








(or nvidia green lol







)


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sxx* 
Hey ppl, buying cm690, should i choose window or extra fan version?








(or nvidia green lol







)

It depends .. if you want to modify it get the window less side panel .. if your not into modding that much & want to show your system get the windowed or the Nvidia edition .. either way great case!


----------



## nekromantik

I bought a window-less version and wont have time to mod so will just buy the window


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzb7*












very nice! I would suggest you get your case up off the carpet, put a board or something under it as your psu is drawing air from underneath, also consider a fan in that bottom spot in front of the psu, it will bring cool air straight up to your 260.


----------



## Ratface

Hey guys, I'm thinking of buying a refurbished one and just wondering how loud and good the fans are stock. I want good airflow but without tons and tons of noise.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ratface* 
Hey guys, I'm thinking of buying a refurbished one and just wondering how loud and good the fans are stock. I want good airflow but without tons and tons of noise.

The fans are really quiet, especially the front LED fan. Air flow is mediocre though.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratface*


Hey guys, I'm thinking of buying a refurbished one and just wondering how loud and good the fans are stock. I want good airflow but without tons and tons of noise.


they are very quiet, i did not hear them when i first used them but i wanted more airflow so i got 4 yate loons. I want to change my front LED fan to a blue led yate loon.


----------



## Ratface

Well I'm trying to decide between this and the Antec 300 which will be $20 cheaper for me, and I like the second big exhaust fan on the top, but the size of this and the toolless things looks interesting, especially the size. I could always just cut a hole in the top and put a fan in myself, can't make the 300 bigger really.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratface*


Well I'm trying to decide between this and the Antec 300 which will be $20 cheaper for me, and I like the second big exhaust fan on the top, but the size of this and the toolless things looks interesting, especially the size. I could always just cut a hole in the top and put a fan in myself, can't make the 300 bigger really.


690 also has more cable management options, the 300 might be a little tough to manage without hole cutting. Its not a bad case, but the 690 is just better







in my eyes at least.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

The two top fans in the 690 make fine exhausts, a good difference in system temps.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


The two top fans in the 690 make fine exhausts, a good difference in system temps.


Especially the one towards the rear.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Especially the one towards the rear.

Quite true. And the rear top fan also gives the option of mounting the cpu cooler in a vertical configuration.


----------



## doat

Yea the top fans help a lot, i got 2 yate loons right above my heatsink and it keeps it very cool and my rear exhaust yate sucks the air from the fan on the heatsink. I could turn off all of my fans except for heatsink and gpu and temps would not move at all.


----------



## nekromantik

The amount of fans it can hold is one of the reaons why I got this case. the 300 dont look as good as this either.

man cant wait till wednesday to start putting it together


----------



## e6800xe

im thinking of getting 4x YL 140mms, two slips, and a ultra kaze 3000
ive got a fan controller, so if anythings too noisy i can drop the rpms. would these be good for the price, or no?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e6800xe* 
im thinking of getting 4x YL 140mms, two slips, and a ultra kaze 3000
ive got a fan controller, so if anythings too noisy i can drop the rpms. would these be good for the price, or no?

i didn't know YLs made 140mm fans, I got 4 120mm high speed YLs and i love them, they are actually quiet compared to what people say about them.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i didn't know YLs made 140mm fans, I got 4 120mm high speed YLs and i love them, they are actually quiet compared to what people say about them.

http://www.petrastechshop.com/140x25mmfans.html


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
http://www.petrastechshop.com/140x25mmfans.html

ahh but they don't move as much air as the 120mm do so i'll just stick with my 120 YLs.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

People all say the top two fans make great exhaust, however I get great temps with them as intake.


----------



## Viper897

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
People all say the top two fans make great exhaust, however I get great temps with them as intake.

well as an engineer, im sticking with heat rises so ill keep mine as exhaust for now, maybe i will experiment at some point with them as intakes.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

thats precisly the problem. heat from gpu/mobo goes up, through the cpu, upping the ambient temp near the cpu, and therefore making temps higher.

I've had a few dilemmas in having a non conventional air cycle, however, I just cannot argue with results. CPU, temps are lower. the rest of the temp are from new components (295 76max, mobo nb/46 max)

When I HAVe some time in the summer, i'll reverse it to waht you guys do and post the results. I also want to test out the issue with pressure. IT seems in my rocketfish, negative pressure did not yeild lower temps.


----------



## Mac the Geek

Looks like Newegg has pulled the plug on the free-shipping promo for this case.

ProVantage raised their price by $11 on the case, but they're still cheaper than the Egg; shipping costs are roughly the same for each.

Anyone seen better pricing recently?


----------



## bobfig

http://shop2.frys.com/product/536189...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

same price as the egg but free shipping
or 
http://www.directron.com/rc690kkn1gp.html $75+ shipping


----------



## Viper897

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


thats precisly the problem. heat from gpu/mobo goes up, through the cpu, upping the ambient temp near the cpu, and therefore making temps higher.

I've had a few dilemmas in having a non conventional air cycle, however, I just cannot argue with results. CPU, temps are lower. the rest of the temp are from new components (295 76max, mobo nb/46 max)

When I HAVe some time in the summer, i'll reverse it to waht you guys do and post the results. I also want to test out the issue with pressure. IT seems in my rocketfish, negative pressure did not yeild lower temps.


I might have time at some point to switch them around, also im going for positive pressure soon hopefully to keep the dust down. Basically in an engineering sense, mass flow in equals mass flow out in an ideal case. For positive pressure i need to raise the cfm in.

right now i have 70 cfm+ 40 cfm + 40 cmf out which is 150 cfm out
in is 40+40+40 which is 120 cfm

this at college equals lots of dust so if i put the top two fans to intakes that would help with the pressure but it would also cause more dust to get in since all intakes should have filters on them


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


http://shop2.frys.com/product/536189...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

same price as the egg but free shipping
or 
http://www.directron.com/rc690kkn1gp.html $75+ shipping


i bought my cm 690 just 2 weeks ago from directon
everythings in fine order, and it was cheaper than newegg by 20 bucks


----------



## t1n5l3y

Hey all,

I have been watching this thread for quite some time now, I even went through all the pages







, not thoroughly after a while though







. Awesome systems you all have, but its time to put mine up there with the rest







. Its not modded and I dont know if I am going to, I would love a mat black interior and maybe some touch up for the scratches that are on the case though.

I got one question, mostly if it would be a good idea to do. I wanted to get 6 Yate Loon D12SL-12's, putting two in the front, one on the bottom, two on the top and one on the back, with a Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Fancontroller. To make my airflow better but also keeping it at a nice quiet level. Would this be good or should I rather get some different fans for some higher cfm output?

Thanks in advance,

Tinsley

Edit: Here another pic, could only add 5 attachments.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

^^Welcome to the 690 Club & OCN!


----------



## doat

well with our case and yate loons, you should cut out the honeycomb grills and put those circle grills, it will make them much quieter. I have 4 high speed yate loons and they give excellent airflow but when i had the stock grills they were very very loud but after i completely cut out the grills i only hear the air movement and it is not that loud.


----------



## bobfig

the case is up for sale for 60$ on new egg
http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...0-59-99-a.html


----------



## kashi

it took me some time to decides whether to get TA-M11 or 690 , i am thankful to all those who suggested 690 and all those who showed their setup of 690

i had to pull out my board 5 times facing a different issue every time like loose case screw , unbalance etc ..in the end when i installed everything on board i faced a huge problem , my IDE connector pins on board got tilted and i had to disassemble every single thing on board because i have only 1 IDE connect and its direction is horizontal so i got totally F'ud up by that .....it took me 6-7 long exhausting hours to fully make my system to work and to my surprise i booted the OS already installed which i wasn't expecting ...i will look up for some addons later if i have some thing in my pocket to spend on it

1. The Box



2. Card and DVD-RW






3. The Inside








4. My Workspace










Sorry for the bad image quality


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^O.O that's an Intel desktop board, and an old one at that...

@the airflow issues... perhaps having the top two fans on exhaust starves the surrounding airflow? ie, the top fan towards the front sucks up air that the CPU fan is trying to get, starving the CPU fan of air, and the rear-top fan competes with the rear fan, thus creating a deadspot?

On the other hand, with the two top fans as intakes, the front-top fan blows air across the RAM which is then picked up by the CPU fan and shot across the HS fins. Then the rearmost top fan blows cool air into that which the rear throws out the back? Seems like having a rear-top fan wouldn't be a wise idea...

Of course, all this depends on CFM. if you had a 30CFM CPU fan and a 100CFM top-front fan, with the top-front fan sucking out, then that really would starve the CPU fan of air, wouldn't it? If it were around the other way, however, the top fan/s wouldn't have much of an effect at all.

Seems kinda weird, but that's my only explanation for it..

BTW, these are just my musings/thinking aloud-on-the-keyboard, so feel free to correct me!


----------



## coollettuce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
^O.O that's an Intel desktop board, and an old one at that...

@the airflow issues... perhaps having the top two fans on exhaust starves the surrounding airflow? ie, the top fan towards the front sucks up air that the CPU fan is trying to get, starving the CPU fan of air, and the rear-top fan competes with the rear fan, thus creating a deadspot?

On the other hand, with the two top fans as intakes, the front-top fan blows air across the RAM which is then picked up by the CPU fan and shot across the HS fins. Then the rearmost top fan blows cool air into that which the rear throws out the back? Seems like having a rear-top fan wouldn't be a wise idea...

Of course, all this depends on CFM. if you had a 30CFM CPU fan and a 100CFM top-front fan, with the top-front fan sucking out, then that really would starve the CPU fan of air, wouldn't it? If it were around the other way, however, the top fan/s wouldn't have much of an effect at all.

Seems kinda weird, but that's my only explanation for it..

BTW, these are just my musings/thinking aloud-on-the-keyboard, so feel free to correct me!









I knew I recognized that board! I sold that same exact board on ebay for $185 a couple months ago. Some people just don't do their research, lol.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I recognised it because of the tell-tale intel northbridge heatsink. every intel board (with the exception of the smackover) has had that heatsink


----------



## kashi

This is D975XBX2 {if it was a reply to my post } and i am using it for almost 1.5 years and never had a single issue even if we have power break downs after every 2-3 hours {always unexpected electricity shutdown here} , i am much satisfied with it btw


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

can it overclock at all?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
can it overclock at all?

theres something funny about that being posted on a website called overclock.net lmao


----------



## kashi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
can it overclock at all?

it has got the potential


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

oh. i thought intel boards were t3h f4i1 when it comes to overclocking...


----------



## rublik

Here are few pictures of my rig with some new items - QX9650, CM V8, GTX 295 and my old 8800GT as physx


----------



## rublik

And a few more


----------



## loop0001

freakish antennae! and really nice build! gj gj


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



freakish antennae!


Wow! I just noticed... That thing gives me a usb dongle inferiority complex!









Nice machine, Rublik. Is that a fan bus on the bottom of your drive cage?


----------



## kashi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


oh. i thought intel boards were t3h f4i1 when it comes to overclocking...


i dont think so


----------



## t1n5l3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


well with our case and yate loons, you should cut out the honeycomb grills and put those circle grills, it will make them much quieter. I have 4 high speed yate loons and they give excellent airflow but when i had the stock grills they were very very loud but after i completely cut out the grills i only hear the air movement and it is not that loud.


Thanks for the input, but I wanted to get the low speed ones from Yate Loon, although getting the highspeed ones will give me some rpm's to play with, but I'm sure that I wont have them running at high rpm's to keep it quiet. It will also save me some money, since there a bit more expensive.

Anyone else maybe have some input on putting 6 Yate Loon D12SL-12's (2-front, 1-bottom, 2-top, 1-back) in my case with a Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Fancontroller?

Tinsley.


----------



## Nuxly

My rig...










































*CPU:* Core 2 Quad Q9400 _Overclocked to 3.2Ghz_
*CPU Cooler:* CoolerMaster V8
*RAM:* 3Gb Kingston DDR-II 667Mhz CAS 5 _Overclocked to 800Mhz CAS 4_
*GPU:* Gigabyte 9800GTX+ 1Gb DDR-III
*Motherboard:* Asus P5N-T Deluxe
*Fan Controler:* Zalman ZM-MFC2
*PSU:* Corsair TX650W
*HDD:* Seagate DiamondMax 1Tb

Not modded.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuxly*


My rig...










*CPU:* Core 2 Quad Q9400 _Overclocked to 3.2Ghz_
*CPU Cooler: * CoolerMaster V8
*RAM:* 3Gb Kingston DDR-II 667Mhz CAS 5 _ Overclocked to 800Mhz CAS 4_
*GPU: * Gigabyte 9800GTX+ 1Gb DDR-III
*Motherboard: * Asus P5N-T Deluxe
*Fan Controler: * Zalman ZM-MFC2
*PSU: * Corsair TX650W
*HDD: * Seagate DiamondMax 1Tb

Not modded.


you need to stealth that cd drive asap


----------



## doat

lol, i don't really think making a black cd drive stealth is worth it unless it looks absolutely perfect with the other blank things.


----------



## cs_maan

Nuxly, good looking system, and nice V8







, just gotta take advantage of the cable management capabilities







.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol, i don't really think making a black cd drive stealth is worth it unless it looks absolutely perfect with the other blank things.


its worth it trust me lol looks really good all done. i could say i have 4 dvd burners and you wouldn't have a clue if i was telling the truth or not


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its worth it trust me lol looks really good all done. i could say i have 4 dvd burners and you wouldn't have a clue if i was telling the truth or not

you don't even have one cd drive!!!







I was thinking of doing it but i don't feel like doing it lol


----------



## illidan

kashi is that heatsink cover on xfx gts250 made of aluminium or plastic?


----------



## doat

most likely aluminum or some kind of metal, plastic would not be a good heatsink.


----------



## cs_maan

Its most likely aluminum, I haven't heard of anything besides aluminum or copper being used for a heatsink.


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
you need to stealth that cd drive asap

You mean hiding it behind a bay cover that opens with the tray?
What do I need for this?
I have never done case modding before.


----------



## BlueLights

My CM 690. Complete with as many 120 mm CoolerMaster Silent LED fans as I could fit, including a minor mod, I added a second fan to the inside of the front pannel, luckily there just as wide as three drive bay slots =) fit's fairly easily. I also bought a 90mm blue LED fan for the optional fan slot between the back pannel for behind the cpu, then realized I couldnt get the side pannel on, so I ran the power wire through the mesh and mounted the fan on the outside of the case, drawing air in to the underside of the CPU, it has a guard of course =)


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxly* 
You mean hiding it behind a bay cover that opens with the tray?
What do I need for this?
I have never done case modding before.

did you see my 2 pics on the last page? it takes 20 mins at the most and looks really good when its all done and it doent changed the cd drive at all. at the most you need to make one little whole for a screew in the cd drive slide so you can move the drive back a few cm's

here they are again







come on you know you want too do it


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
My CM 690. Complete with as many 120 mm CoolerMaster Silent LED fans as I could fit, including a minor mod, I added a second fan to the inside of the front pannel, luckily there just as wide as three drive bay slots =) fit's fairly easily. I also bought a 90mm blue LED fan for the optional fan slot between the back pannel for behind the cpu, then realized I couldnt get the side pannel on, so I ran the power wire through the mesh and mounted the fan on the outside of the case, drawing air in to the underside of the CPU, it has a guard of course =)

how well does that v8 cool?


----------



## Ratface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
did you see my 2 pics on the last page? it takes 20 mins at the most and looks really good when its all done and it doent changed the cd drive at all. at the most you need to make one little whole for a screew in the cd drive slide so you can move the drive back a few cm's

here they are again







come on you know you want too do it

How do you make the drive open then? Are you just jerry rigging a way to keep the mesh cover over the drive and taking it off when you use it?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ratface* 
How do you make the drive open then? Are you just jerry rigging a way to keep the mesh cover over the drive and taking it off when you use it?

no you glue a ruler across the part that slides open so when you push on the bottom part it pushs the buttem you have to bend the clips in flat on the cover then glue it on to the ruler

theres a how too some where on overclock.net


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


no you glue a ruler across the part that slides open so when you push on the bottom part it pushs the buttem you have to bend the clips in flat on the cover then glue it on to the ruler

theres a how too some where on overclock.net


Clever, I though you just right clicked on your drive in File Mangler and clicked on eject.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Clever, I though you just right clicked on your drive in File Mangler and clicked on eject.










that doesn't work when your installing a os or before boot


----------



## BlueLights

The V8 works very well, I would have to say it's by far one of the best Air cooling Heat sync you can get, my Cpu temp right now is at 17 C and the system temp is 24, though i havent done any major overclocking other then using the Asus AI suite.


----------



## ComaToast

Quote:



I also bought a 90mm blue LED fan for the optional fan slot between the back pannel for behind the cpu, then realized I couldnt get the side pannel on, so I ran the power wire through the mesh and mounted the fan on the outside of the case, drawing air in to the underside of the CPU, it has a guard of course


So wait... you just attached it to the outside of the side panel? Interesting concept.. does a fair amount of air actually get to the cpu though (it has to go through all those layers)? I only ask because I'm in the same predicament- I ordered an 80x80x25mm fan when I should have got an 80x80x15mm. Think you can post a pic of the attached fan for me?







Also, what do you guys think of cutting the area of the case that the little fan mounts to, and sinking the fan in enough so that you can get the side panel in (but the fan won't hit the mobo)? Any thoughts?


----------



## BlueLights

All I did was cut a small hole in the outside mesh so I could feed the power wire through without it being seen, then mounted it on the outside, i tested it on the powersource before i put the motherboard in, it seems to get a decent ammount of air through. Though with the V8 on my Cpu i doubt it's really needed, but its the only thing bringing air into the underside of the motherboard, so it's definately not a waste =) Heres a pic I just took of it, it's facing away from me so it's not posing any big threat to anything touching it.

Edit: Wow now that I look at that pic, the top grill is getting fairly dusty, soon time to get out the can of air Duster x)


----------



## Viper897

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
All I did was cut a small hole in the outside mesh so I could feed the power wire through without it being seen, then mounted it on the outside, i tested it on the powersource before i put the motherboard in, it seems to get a decent ammount of air through. Though with the V8 on my Cpu i doubt it's really needed, but its the only thing bringing air into the underside of the motherboard, so it's definately not a waste =) Heres a pic I just took of it, it's facing away from me so it's not posing any big threat to anything touching it.

Edit: Wow now that I look at that pic, the top grill is getting fairly dusty, soon time to get out the can of air Duster x)

im a college student, that amount of dust is nothing. I could have used a snow shovel on my case this past weekend to clean it out. College rooms are dust magnets.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
The V8 works very well, I would have to say it's by far one of the best Air cooling Heat sync you can get, my Cpu temp right now is at 17 C and the system temp is 24, though i havent done any major overclocking other then using the Asus AI suite.

wow im getting 36C but my ambient temp is like 78F and my cpu is overclocked. I wonder how low my temps would be with the V8 or V10.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
wow im getting 36C but my ambient temp is like 78F and my cpu is overclocked. I wonder how low my temps would be with the V8 or V10.

V10, ehh not that great.
V8 is probably the better choice of the two, since the V10 performs not-so-well for its price tag.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


V10, ehh not that great.
V8 is probably the better choice of the two, since the V10 performs not-so-well for its price tag.


i want to clock my cpu to 3.4ghz so its a full ghz from stock clock but i think with my current heatsink it will be idling at 40C+ and it is a 24/7 pc.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


wow im getting 36C but my ambient temp is like 78F and my cpu is overclocked. I wonder how low my temps would be with the V8 or V10.


Yeah, get the V10 if you don't mind removing your entire CPU cooler every time you swap our RAM


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Yeah, get the V10 if you don't mind removing your entire CPU cooler every time you swap our RAM










sounds like a bit of a negative there...hmmm


----------



## BlueLights

Yeah for what it is, the V10 wouldnt really be much of an upgrade from the V8 really, other then the fact that it cools ram too, though since I have the Reaper Hpc ram It wouldnt fit overtop of it anyway. Probably wouldnt be much of a temp drop between the two anyway.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


that doesn't work when your installing a os or before boot










That's what the paperclip hole is for. LOL


----------



## rublik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Wow! I just noticed... That thing gives me a usb dongle inferiority complex!









Nice machine, Rublik. Is that a fan bus on the bottom of your drive cage?


It is a ESA module to control the fans via software in windows. It works with NVIDIA boards. It is a Silverstone Commander ESA. It also has 4 temperature probes


----------



## Nuxly

Made a slideshow:


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
That's what the paperclip hole is for. LOL

that also won't work if its coved lol


----------



## kev_b

I'm getting ready to get a new CM 690 next week, my other one that I painted is chipping more then I though it would, this time I'll spend the $ to have it powder coated. Not sure yet what kind of mods I'll do to it or what color but I did come up with an upper fan mod for the top 3 bays, well the outside any ways.
When ever I look at other CM 690 with a 2nd front fan it just don't look right with the 3 bay covers in front of the fan or with the honycomb grill cut out so here's what I come up with.



















Also opinions on this fan, I'm thinking about 6 of them, no led fans for me, I like sleeping in the dark.








All I plan to have for bay devices is 1 CD/DVD drive and a fan controler


----------



## nekromantik

I got my case today and was putting everything. in. Very nice case. Did any of you guys have problems sitting a dual slot gfx card into the case? I got a Gigabyte EP45 UD3R motherboard and i put it in right as the stands offs were in the correct holes on the motherboard. When I slot the card in, it dont sit in the case slot properly. The bottom part is ok but its slightly bent as in the top part dont sit in and align with the holes. Also a small gap inbetween the case and top of card.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


I got my case today and was putting everything. in. Very nice case. Did any of you guys have problems sitting a dual slot gfx card into the case? I got a Gigabyte EP45 UD3R motherboard and i put it in right as the stands offs were in the correct holes on the motherboard. When I slot the card in, it dont sit in the case slot properly. The bottom part is ok but its slightly bent as in the top part dont sit in and align with the holes. Also a small gap inbetween the case and top of card.


Yeah forget the tool-less design there, and just screw it in and close the tabs as far as they will go. As far as video cards fitting, I can fit my 3870 X2 in there quite easily though and its a 13 inch card from what I remember. No bending no anything with the screws







.

Come to think of it, I never did like tool less design unless its for the 5.25 drives and the hard drives.


----------



## nekromantik

I tried using a screw and not clipping the blue clip down but the card wasnt aligned with the hole for the screw even. Do I need to remove the tool less clips before it will fit in properly?


----------



## loop0001

never truly liked the tool less part with cases...i want it secured with metal, not questionable plastic...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nekromantik* 
I tried using a screw and not clipping the blue clip down but the card wasnt aligned with the hole for the screw even. Do I need to remove the tool less clips before it will fit in properly?

You don't have to, it may just be the card sitting weird in the slot. I had to pull mine a little towards the back of the case so I can screw it down, not really an issue though.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nekromantik* 
I tried using a screw and not clipping the blue clip down but the card wasnt aligned with the hole for the screw even. Do I need to remove the tool less clips before it will fit in properly?

make sure its going in both of the holes on the motherboard tray. my 295 popped right in with out a problem and its even held in with the plastic clips. or maybe look at the pci slot and the little pci bracket on the card they might have a funny bend some where.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Hey does anyone know approximately where in this thread that look-a-like CM 690 pic was posted? the one that looks IDENTICAL to a CM 690 apart from the logo?

or was it in another thread :S


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Hey does anyone know approximately where in this thread that look-a-like CM 690 pic was posted? the one that looks IDENTICAL to a CM 690 apart from the logo?

or was it in another thread :S

Are u talking about post #2200


----------



## cs_maan

Here you are








http://www.overclock.net/5848303-post3180.html


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

thanks. rep+


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Also opinions on this fan, I'm thinking about 6 of them, no led fans for me, I like sleeping in the dark.








All I plan to have for bay devices is 1 CD/DVD drive and a fan controler

CoolerMaster has more quiet fans. I think they have a LED but there has to be a way to disable it.

2krpm and 19dba: http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=4355

1200rpm and 19.3dba - This one's led can be turned of: http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=2577

And just one more: 2krpm, 19dba, 69CFM: http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=4410


----------



## nekromantik

thanks guys
Will try again tommorrow once my Thermaltake bolt through kit arrives as the push pins kinda bent. Oops lol

I tried to push it towards the bracket to hold it by screw but it was quite tight and I was scared I would damage something if I pushed too hard. This is me first dual slot card, rest of me builds were easy as the cards just solt it fine and alogned with the holes correctly.


----------



## xybertaz




----------



## cs_maan

Woah I'm liking that Nvidia SLi logo, what card has that?


----------



## loop0001

lol and in his sig he has a 4850


----------



## doat

i just installed my new yate loon blue led fan and i put my CM led fan in my drive bays and it looks nice.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


lol and in his sig he has a 4850











Yeah I can see that in his rig







, I'm just curious what he's got underneath it, it looks damn cool, definitely has lots of UV potential.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i want to clock my cpu to 3.4ghz so its a full ghz from stock clock but i think with my current heatsink it will be idling at 40C+ and it is a 24/7 pc.


Well if you're going that high on an OC a TEC cooler like the V10 might be a little more helpful but, I'd still rather spend that money on a Megatron/TRUE/V8 with a 38mm fan. IFX14 would be your best bet I think.


----------



## loop0001

he's the first person i have ever seen/noticed with one ati card and an nvidia card....just so odd lol


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


he's the first person i have ever seen/noticed with one ati card and an nvidia card....just so odd lol


I'm assuming the Nvidia card is for PhysX, its possible to mix the two, just not connect them obviously.


----------



## loop0001

true..but wouldnt there be software issues?? cus wouldnt he need drivers for both?!
meh, ima noob as far as software goes tho...so ill just get confused..


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


he's the first person i have ever seen/noticed with one ati card and an nvidia card....just so odd lol


lol will that work even. i put a ati tv tuner in a nvida system and it wouldn't load the drives for any thing at all lol


----------



## cs_maan

It should work, my 3870 X2 worked while I still had my 9800GT drivers still, but I could be wrong, I haven't tried this yet.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


It should work, my 3870 X2 worked while I still had my 9800GT drivers still, but I could be wrong, I haven't tried this yet.


old drivers are diffreent from having to different cards tho lol i tried for like 6 months to get it to work just pulled it out and its in a drawer now lol


----------



## cs_maan

Yeah you've got a point, now I want to test this out lol, eh maybe over the summer when I have absolutely nothing other to do other than mod and mess with my computer(s)







.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Yeah you've got a point, now I want to test this out lol, eh maybe over the summer when I have absolutely nothing other to do other than mod and mess with my computer(s)







.

put a wig on before you start....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
put a wig on before you start....

Noted







, will also shut my blinds for good measure.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Noted







, will also shut my blinds for good measure.

the wig was more so when you got all done you would still have your real hair lol


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
the wig was more so when you got all done you would still have your real hair lol

Haha why would I lose my hair







, plus I don't have much to lose, I cut my hair really short anyway.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Haha why would I lose my hair







, plus I don't have much to lose, I cut my hair really short anyway.










you will want to pull the rest out lol. i had the tv card working with the drivers updated the video card and the tv tuner video went upside down and lost audio and all kinds of other weird stuff


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
you will want to pull the rest out lol. i had the tv card working with the drivers updated the video card and the tv tuner video went upside down and lost audio and all kinds of other weird stuff

Oh joy, maybe that's not one thing I'd want to kick my 690 over.

Maybe I'll paint it Red/Black over the summer, for an ATi theme, but keep the green things that stick out, to remind me of Nvidia.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Oh joy, maybe that's not one thing I'd want to kick my 690 over.

Maybe I'll paint it Red/Black over the summer, for an ATi theme, but keep the green things that stick out, to remind me of Nvidia.

lol red and block ati with all nvidia insides


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol red and block ati with all nvidia insides









Well its the opposite now







. Green/Black, with ATi/AMD innards lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Well its the opposite now







. Green/Black, with ATi/AMD innards lol.

yea but nvidia is so much better







gtx 295 ftw


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yea but nvidia is so much better







gtx 295 ftw

LOL, no money ftl








Dang, should have built an i7/GTX295 rig when I had the chance, not that I regret my current rig







.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
LOL, no money ftl








Dang, should have built an i7/GTX295 rig when I had the chance, not that I regret my current rig







.

staying at parents at 19 ftw lol even more ftw fixing computers for$ on the side







lol i7 and the rest of the system was from money fixing peoples computers hehe

o a little more on topic i got my window in now looks sweet


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
staying at parents at 19 ftw lol even more ftw fixing computers for$ on the side







lol i7 and the rest of the system was from money fixing peoples computers hehe

o a little more on topic i got my window in now looks sweet

Got pics







?

How did you star that "business"? I'm 18, with parents of course, and its definitely something I've been looking to do. People call me when they have computer issues but not often enough







(5 times so far, 3 of which I got paid, other 2 were favors) haha.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Got pics







?

How did you star that "business"? I'm 18, with parents of course, and its definitely something I've been looking to do. People call me when they have computer issues but not often enough







(5 times so far, 3 of which I got paid, other 2 were favors) haha.


get some business card stock and print your own cards and hand them out now and then. after about 6 montsh i went from 1 or 2 jobs a week to last week i had 4 of the 5 days i was busy and made like 450$ in 2 weeks lol. get a n95 smart phone too gps and calender sync ftw. also set up a free domain name at co.cc www.louissuvoy.co.cc and a free wordpress page. basic idea was to not spend any money and just make money from it and use the money to get what you need as you make money. also keep your prices cheap look at what geek squad charges and do half lol and do good work








i might end up building a quad core for a guy that sells stocks at home so he needs a lot of desktop space for charts and stuff. if i do it will be in a cm 690








most the time if i am at some ones house for 3 or 4 hours it would be like 80 bucks or so if you figure like 40$ to show up and like 10 bucks a hour. most of the time its simple stuff like doing msconfig and turnning off a lot of the start up programs or highjackthis to remove bho (boot helper objects) to speed up ie and fixing little stuff. and give people that you do work for a few cards to hand out to any one if they know some one with a problem.
aim:louissuvoy and we can try to keep thread more on topic lol


----------



## doat

i thought about doing that gotspeed, i like fixing computers and most of the problems people have are simple.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i thought about doing that gotspeed, i like fixing computers and most of the problems people have are simple.


yea you will find out after a few months/jobs most people don't have a clue what there doing lol.a guy i know bought a 9800gt video card for a quad core he got b/c he got a "high def" monitor and normaly just uses word and excel -_- lol


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea you will find out after a few months/jobs most people don't have a clue what there doing lol.a guy i know bought a 9800gt video card for a quad core he got b/c he got a "high def" monitor and normaly just uses word and excel -_- lol


lol a year ago some people came over my house and one guy i know brought his laptop and it was like top of the line and he had the resolution set to like 800 X 600 lol and the screen could handle well over 1600.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i build computers for people and make $100 profit


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea but nvidia is so much better







gtx 295 ftw


gtx 295 not enough power.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


i build computers for people and make $100 profit










100 sounds good normaly i do a reinstall for 100 and i was thinking like 200 for a build b/c i like to over do it (if you saw my system you would get the idea) and a few freebie support calls/visits

lmao listening to young jeezy get allot


----------



## Ladiesman101

I would likto b in this club
here are pics


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

eh, i think i'm being generous since a few people i know make 100% profit...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


gtx 295 not enough power.


how do you figure?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


eh, i think i'm being generous since a few people i know make 100% profit...


lol i try to get some really good deals i built a dual core with 2 gigs of ram and a evga 9500 for like 240$ in parts and the 200 would cover like fans and little stuff like that


----------



## WannabeArchimedes

I just transferred my upgraded PC to my new CM690. So far I've cut out the plastic fan grills on the top/front, but I don't have time/money for more extensive mods yet. I also lack a camera at the moment, but one of these days I will borrow one.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
how do you figure?

Low fps in the DX 10 games I play.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Low fps in the DX 10 games I play.


thats funny nothing i play gets less then 150 fps for the min the half life benchmark avgs at 320fps


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I'm betting those games don't involve crysis.










Top left screen, 14 fps. Thats not taking microstutter into account .


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


I'm betting those games don't involve crysis.

Top left screen, 14 fps. Thats not taking microstutter into account .


you try doing a clean reinstall after putting the card in? and who made the card evga, xfx, ect


----------



## kashi

Why my name is not in the list yet ...op plz update the thread


----------



## SnakeEyez

Hey guys, im new at this forum and gonna post soon my 690 xD


----------



## gotspeed

now with window







lol

im still amazed at how nice and clean the inside looks most of the wires are hidden and it makes less noise then a good ceiling fan


----------



## SnakeEyez

..........


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I may, finally have something to show you guys after this weekend. I should have most of my "mod" complete by then. My 690 has been in pieces for more than a month as I really don't get much time mess with it. My plans with it just recently changed though as I am getting a few more rads next week.

Mods so far -

drilled out rivets
painted insides flat black
removed HDD rack
added different HDD rack in the 5.25" bay area
removed green (chrome on standard 690's) inserts
modded 5" LCD screen into 5.25" bay covers
cut out space for a 240 rad in the floor
cut 16"x5" mesh vent on right side panel
custom window on left panel to show rad in floor and retain side 120 fan
removed fan grills on top and front 120 fan holes
removed honeycomb throughout
made a 5.25" bay cover suitable for drive stealthing

That's what is done so far. I have a 240 rad right now, and am getting another one next week along with a 120 and a 360. I don't think it is really feasible to fit the 360 internally, but I am thinking I can get another 240 rad in the ceiling by mounting it as close as possible to the left side panel. I might even then be able to get the 120 to go in the rear 120.

So here is what's left to do - 
cutout for 240 rad in ceiling
make cutouts in motherboard tray for backplate access and large slots for cables
repaint anything if necessary
apply c-channel
wire up LCD
buy Plexi for window cutout
reassemble with hex nut and bolt
buy 5 more Ultra Kaze 3000


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashi*


Why my name is not in the list yet ...op plz update the thread


List me too plz


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Our mod / founder has been updating the list every 2-3 weeks as of late. Be patient, fame will come!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SnakeEyez* 
I build my pc long time ago in 2008. I bought later some fans for airflow. I now have 6x120mm but my 80mm for the backside of motherboard did not fit







, which one should i buy?

you need to get a 80x15mm fan for the backside of the motherboard. they don't have much airflow and I'm not sure it would do anything as I never tried one.


----------



## SnakeEyez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
you need to get a 80x15mm fan for the backside of the motherboard. they don't have much airflow and I'm not sure it would do anything as I never tried one.

I will give it back to the store anyway, because there is so much light in my room atm


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SnakeEyez*


Hey guys, im new at this forum and gonna post soon my 690 xD


One question: How long have you had that P45 neo3? my neo3-FR died after three months









UD3P FTW!


----------



## SnakeEyez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
One question: How long have you had that P45 neo3? my neo3-FR died after three months









UD3P FTW!









ummm I already have it for almost 6Â½ months and still using it


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

overclocked?


----------



## Nuxly

Just found out CM was giving wallpapers for download.


----------



## SnakeEyez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


overclocked?


Not rly, but soon when i have a good cooler i will.


----------



## nekromantik

hi
i had installed my system inside the CM690 and after a OC to 3ghz. Max temps during stress testing was 50C. Now this seems ok temps as its under 70. But when looking inside my case, I noticed the right hand side top grill looked like it has been burnt, had darkned. I have not smelt any burning since the install and temps were always under 70. Is this caused by the heat inside or should I be worrid?


----------



## doat

maybe the fan is shorting out or something? I would get another fan and see if that fan darkens.


----------



## nekromantik

there is no fan there which is why I am confused.
I only got 1 fan at the top which is above the CPU heatsink on the left.
The fan grill next to it on the right is the one that looks burt and has darkned.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


there is no fan there which is why I am confused.
I only got 1 fan at the top which is above the CPU heatsink on the left.
The fan grill next to it on the right is the one that looks burt and has darkned.


can you rub it off? swipe your finger on it and see if it comes off, it could just be a shadow.


----------



## nekromantik

i will check that tommorrow as I am not home atm. 
thanks for the help, will keep ya updated once I check.
hope its not a shadow or il feel very stupid lol


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


i will check that tommorrow as I am not home atm. 
thanks for the help, will keep ya updated once I check.
hope its not a shadow or il feel very stupid lol


if i were you i would hope it is a shadow lol


----------



## iandroo888

oh man..

so sorry everyone! been really busy with week with my club. me nor anyone in the club almost is getting barely any sleep this week working on the events that were happening this weekend. im about to go out again for a conference =.="

ill try to update everything tonight if i get home early.... otherwise T_T


----------



## SnakeEyez

add me when u can also


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
oh man..

so sorry everyone! been really busy with week with my club. me nor anyone in the club almost is getting barely any sleep this week working on the events that were happening this weekend. im about to go out again for a conference =.="

ill try to update everything tonight if i get home early.... otherwise T_T

whats the club??
no worries man on the updates, you still rock


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SnakeEyez*


Not rly, but soon when i have a good cooler i will.


I don't recommend flashing the BIOS in windows. might work the first couple of times but don't count on it not bricking the board...


----------



## loop0001

MUAHAHAHAHA!! i am wrecking havoc (spelled right? thats what spellchecker said...) on my 690 tonight with my new dremel!!! goodbye certain parts of the mobo tray! goodbye evil edges on already cut fan holes, and goodbye 75% of the HDD bay!!!


----------



## kev_b

Got my CM 690 put together today, all I need to do now if fire it up tomorrow, it's still lacking something, maybe the black powder coating.


----------



## cs_maan

Very nice Kev B, nice cable management too







.


----------



## loop0001

seconded for the cable management kev!
i also really like how you mounted the top fan in the front..
wish i had an extra one of those for my build....
mb i can say that my case came with a broken one and then beg CoolerMaster to send me a new one


----------



## doat

very nice kev b, i need to make my slot next to the psu wider so i can fit all of my cables.


----------



## Herr FlicK

Nice case,
Like the cable management.

Where did you get those back brackets?
The one with the stripes-holes


----------



## cs_maan

Wait a minute, did anyone notice the front panel on kev b's case?! How did you do that?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Herr FlicK* 
Nice case,
Like the cable management.

Where did you get those back brackets?
The one with the stripes-holes

Microcenter
I like the way the cables came out to but it does look a bit empty inside.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Wait a minute, did anyone notice the front panel on kev b's case?! How did you do that?









I had lets just say a spare case with a bad paint job. I wanted a second fan in front but also wanted it to look the same as the bottom fan so thats what I came up with.


----------



## t1n5l3y

@ kev b,

In my oppinion you should remove the second Cooler Master brand thing on the top one, mostly because the other one is in the middle of the fan and the other one above is under it. And it will look more like one piece then 2 front panels put together,

just my oppinion on it.

Tinsley


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t1n5l3y*


@ kev b,

In my oppinion you should remove the second Cooler Master brand thing on the top one, mostly because the other one is in the middle of the fan and the other one above is under it. And it will look more like one piece then 2 front panels put together,

just my oppinion on it.

Tinsley


 I was going to add a few more of their logos to the top.








I just never got around to removing it until I read your post, you are right though, it does look better with out it.


----------



## Nonsensical86

is my temperature alright? Asus P5Q-E with Intel E8400 @ 3.0GHZ with coolermaster hyper N520. Graphic card is HIS 4870 1GB ICEQ+ Turbo. looking for ways to cool my system down further. anyway 2 intake from the top, 1 intake at the front panel and 1 intake at the HDD bay tied using cable tie and 1 rear exhaust. all using 120mm coolermaster 212 fans. i give up the side panel and bottom fans because it doesn't change much of the temperature.


----------



## SnakeEyez

.,,


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 
Patience is what we need to get the job done.









What are these things holding the cables? Where do you get that? The inside of my 690 is a bit messy, I need a better cables management.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuxly*


What are these things holding the cables? Where do you get that? The inside of my 690 is a bit messy, I need a better cables management.


i don't think i would try to match that you would go nuts just stick the wires in a area you can't see and be done with it


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

And with the top and bottom channels there really is allot of room hide wires.

But still, cable clips and ties are a handy thing to have around. If you are in the US, Performance PCs has a ton of cable management stuff: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...index&cPath=44

Their shipping was pretty reasonable on my last order, arrived quickly.


----------



## cs_maan

Their shipping is expensive IMHO, but the delivery is very fast on the other hand. Too bad there's not free shipping option, besides the in store pick up.

I definitely can't drive 1000 miles just to get some PC stuff







lol







.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Their shipping is expensive IMHO.


Yah, my last order was under a pound (some SATA cables), so they didn't get me too bad on the shipping. It was still way cheaper than dishing out over at BB where they wanted $20 for a plain old SATAII cable







. But you are right, the shipping there really isn't the best. Still quick, though.

@Nuxly: Also, stick-on clips like scavenger used are usually easy to find at office supply stores.


----------



## gotspeed

ok guys true 120 black or a coolermast v8? evga x58 motherboard. i heard there is a clearance problem with the trues so they have to be turned to blow upward but could a v8 mount so the V8 looked right on it for a i7 processor?


----------



## cs_maan

If it fits, get Megatron







. I think its a little higher off the board than the TRUE.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


If it fits, get Megatron







. I think its a little higher off the board than the TRUE.


MEGATRON!! ARE YOU MAD?! HE WILL DESTROY THE AUTOBOTS!!!! i couldn't resist


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


If it fits, get Megatron







. I think its a little higher off the board than the TRUE.


Is it cheaper? In my say so getting the best bang for the buck is something we all are looking for. And if there's one that's signif cheaper while not as much performance loss, get that one.

Personally I'm not a fan of coolermaster coolers (bad xp's). There are only 2 choices if you need a good cooler, the megatron/prime and true.

According the hwcanuck, true does not north west on the evga x58 unless you use the tri channel slots (2nd). WHich means unless you have 4 gb units, you wont get 12 gigs


----------



## cs_maan

I think its $60, whereas the TRUE is in the $70's but I could be wrong, I'll check.

EDIT: Yeah the TRUE at Performance-PC's is $75, and the Megahelms is $60.


----------



## gotspeed

im not supper worried about the top of the line i don't think. yea in benchmarks i7s get hot and need a heat sink but how often do you peg all 8 processors lol

i like the looks of the v8 and it looks like its pretty good and the true is a little more raw looking and works a little better. thinking about the v8 atm tho

btw im just a few miles from Performance-PC so i can do local pick up

Edit:this makes me want the true lol(the black edition of course, maybe with 2 blue coolermasters 120s on it)
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=16


----------



## loop0001

am i missing something??
see where the screw holes are?? i know something must go there, but i havent found it!! help please!


----------



## cs_maan

Looks like you're missing the eSata port xD.


----------



## loop0001

lol not the sata port, i have that.
but the screws or whatever secure the sata and the other deal (usb, audio, firewire)

i think i may have found them tho.. 4 real small screws with real big saucer heads...is this right?


----------



## gotspeed

yep sounds right

take a lot of pics as you build







so you can go back and look at how stuff was


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yep sounds right

take a lot of pics as you build







so you can go back and look at how stuff was









omg brilliant!!! i wish i had thought of that before







will start


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swazi88* 







omg brilliant!!! i wish i had thought of that before







will start









lol every one learns the hard way once


----------



## loop0001

lol very smart, i ended up going through all the screws i had taken from the case and figuring out where they go last night


----------



## SnakeEyez

Question guys,

I have 2x 120mm fans on my sidepanel and i want a new cpu cooler, i was thinking of a Coolermaster V8 or Thermalright ultra-120 extreme.

Will it fit without touching the side fans??


----------



## abp667

You will definitely need to remove the top side fan. Not positive about the lower one. Although i think most people here will agree that the Side fans do more harm than good. They disrupt the airflow through the case better off with one (or two) intakes in front, intake on bottom, 2 exhaust out top and one out back.


----------



## SnakeEyez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
You will definitely need to remove the top side fan. Not positive about the lower one. Although i think most people here will agree that the Side fans do more harm than good. They disrupt the airflow through the case better off with one (or two) intakes in front, intake on bottom, 2 exhaust out top and one out back.

mmm i see, then i'll put the top side one on the bottom. And the other one i don't know what to do maybe in front (but the screws are damn hard







)


----------



## abp667

Keep the stock intake in the bottom front and if you have room in the 5.25 bay use zip ties to put the 2nd fan (the screws won't reach)


----------



## doat

with my cooler i had to remove the top side fan so i am sure with the V8 you will have to also. Do the side fans really disrupt the airflow? My side fan blows right on my video card.


----------



## SnakeEyez

well yeah sinds i installed 2 120mm fans on the side, the temperature of my videocard dropped with 7c idle and its not above the ~70c on load. So i gues it's good but don't know what others mean.


----------



## SnakeEyez

btw how is the Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283, there are so many choices


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SnakeEyez* 
btw how is the Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283, there are so many choices









it is nice, idle temps are 35C currently for some reason usually i idle at 32C


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
it is nice, idle temps are 35C currently for some reason usually i idle at 32C

my i7 system temp idle is 25 lol core idle is 52-54


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
my i7 system temp idle is 25 lol core idle is 52-54

my cpu is overclocked from 2.4ghz to 3.5ghz


----------



## gotspeed

i know im still at stock clock and stock cooler


----------



## SnakeEyez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
it is nice, idle temps are 35C currently for some reason usually i idle at 32C

Sounds good and it's also not that expensive. But can't make decision between Dark Knight and Thermalright Ultra >.>, i don't wana have the v8 it's no need for me


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SnakeEyez* 
Sounds good and it's also not that expensive. But can't make decision between Dark Knight and Thermalright Ultra >.>, i don't wana have the v8 it's no need for me









well the TRUE heatsink looks practically identical to DK's heatsink so i don't see the difference unless they are made of different metals.


----------



## zu903

thinking about buying one local used what should i pay for a used one.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zu903* 
thinking about buying one local used what should i pay for a used one.

as nearly always..the keyword is "depends"

if you find a near perfect used one at better price than a new, maybe go for it...


----------



## scavenger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxly* 
What are these things holding the cables? Where do you get that? The inside of my 690 is a bit messy, I need a better cables management.

I'ts a molding tape behind the cables by Scotch that holds them firmly.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SnakeEyez* 
Question guys,

I have 2x 120mm fans on my sidepanel and i want a new cpu cooler, i was thinking of a Coolermaster V8 or Thermalright ultra-120 extreme.

Will it fit without touching the side fans??

well as other people have stated you will have to remove the top left side panel fan... but i would highly advise not to use any side panel fans at all.

my advice would be to put one in the 5.25" bays, fill up the top fan holes (unless they're already full) and put a remaining fan (if any) in the bottom fan holes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abp667* 
You will definitely need to remove the top side fan. Not positive about the lower one. Although i think most people here will agree that the Side fans do more harm than good. They disrupt the airflow through the case better off with one (or two) intakes in front, intake on bottom, 2 exhaust out top and one out back.

Yeah. what he said.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Got my CM 690 put together today, all I need to do now if fire it up tomorrow, it's still lacking something, maybe the black powder coating.









Wooh! M3n-Ht, Go you! Hardly ever see our boards around :-/


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
as nearly always..the keyword is "depends"

if you find a near perfect used one at better price than a new, maybe go for it...

i was thinking around $40


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Wooh! M3n-Ht, Go you! Hardly ever see our boards around :-/

I like the board, only thing I've never figured out is how to make the e-sata port on the back work.


----------



## loop0001

well, go seachin around zu903
i dont have one for ya, and i am quite sure there isnt one in the for sale section...
use lots of google

edit.. just came to me, but does anyone know how or even just someone that can help me with this??


----------



## SporkofdooM

I got my new power supply today, and after my accelero install, this thing is damn near silent, it's awesome!

CM 690 = win.


----------



## Heldelance

Hey everyone, I'm a proud owner of a CM690, have been for the past year but never really looked for an owner's club yet.

I'll give you people a quick rundown on some mods I'll be making (I'm getting new parts so I'm modding it before installing the upgrades)
1: I'll be taking out all the honeycombs that block the fans as well as removing the spars.
2: I MIGHT be putting a side window depending on suggestions from everyone.
3: I'm using a cheap ass mod I've found to be effective to silence the fans a bit more and keep the airflow in a smaller area which seems to decrease temps more. What I do is I get packing foam, cut a cavity in which the 120mm fan will fit into, this reduces vibrations from what I've heard on my old PC. Using a CD spindle cover, packing foam, and some adhesive plastic covering, I'm doing the following: cut foam so it fits end to end inside the spindle cover, laminate it on one side with the plastic cover. Add glue to inside of spindle cover and attach the packing foam. It necks the fan from 120 to 100 but it also seems to reduce the noise a lot from my otherwise jet like Ultra Kaze 2000rpms.

Now, seeing as the Palit vents the hot air inside the case, should I use the lower side fan as exhaust and the bottom fan as a directed (to the GPU) blower? If I need to use the side fan, I probably will not install a side window.

If anyone has questions on my parts, please look at the only PC in my profile, they're not my current parts, but I will be installing them.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

check this out .. I want one .. again!







http://translate.google.com/translat...istory_state0=


----------



## Heldelance

Doesn't black attract heat more?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Black absorbs light energy and radiates it as heat. No/low light (like inside a computer) = no heat.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
check this out .. I want one .. again!







http://translate.google.com/translat...istory_state0=

Oh man....NOW it comes out....

I can haz







?

I'll make mine just as good with some plasti dip.


----------



## kev_b

Since I just got a new CM 690, non black , this might be my cheapest alternative to the new black edition to the CM 690.


----------



## cs_maan

You're going to need more than one







.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
You're going to need more than one







.










If I can afford that many sharpies I can afford the new black edition!


----------



## loop0001

rofl, guys those sharpies are weenie... at work we have a a 44 magnum black marker!
i'ts about 7 inches long and 1.25 inches in diameter..a monster
the fumes from it could kill a deer man....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
rofl, guys those sharpies are weenie... at work we have a a 44 magnum black marker!
i'ts about 7 inches long and 1.25 inches in diameter..a monster
the fumes from it could kill a deer man....

HAHA I Have one of those








I used it to make poster one time for school, my room smelled like it for about a week or so. Things a monster







(that's what she said







)


----------



## kian

Greeting to all!

Here's my CM 690 WC


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@Kian: Nice rig! Welcome to the 690 club, Welcome to OCN!









Interesting job w/the side panel.


----------



## doat

/thread


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 









/thread











/thread
/thread

@kian, very nice rig, welcome to OCN and to the 690 Clewb







.


----------



## doat

isnt that the same size lol, my bro has the magnum sharpie the smell is strong as hell but you want to keep smelling it for some reason lol


----------



## cs_maan

Its a bit bigger, could be my eyes playing tricks on me though.

And yes, every time I open it, I want to keep smelling it for some reason, don't know why haha







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Its a bit bigger, could be my eyes playing tricks on me though.

And yes, every time I open it, I want to keep smelling it for some reason, don't know why haha







.

lol, it's like gasoline in the morning you know it's bad to keep smelling it and it smells bad or weird yet you want to keep smelling it.


----------



## loop0001

just got this done today
follow the link in my sig to the Generation work log for more









whatchya think??


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Black absorbs light energy and radiates it as heat. No/low light (like inside a computer) = no heat.

sucks to have four UV CCFL's then


----------



## gotspeed

i don't think you would see a change at all in temps with black/white inside lights or not

edit: what the #$#( over clocked my 295 a little and my room temp went from 68 to 81 now if you over clock your gfx set up a profile and only over clock it playing at the desktop a over clock doesn't step down like the normal clocking would.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
just got this done today
follow the link in my sig to the Generation work log for more









whatchya think??





























+1
That looks awesome, well worth the work you did







.


----------



## loop0001

!!! thanks cs_maan. i'm totally floored at how well this turned out. this build is my pride and joy and i cant wait to do more!

edit: also thanks to fletch! -you know y-


----------



## doat

awsome work loop, it came out really well.


----------



## Bartmasta

So I got these 2 stickers, Arctic cooling and Phenom II and I'm wondering where to stick them so they look good.

any ideas


----------



## Nuxly

I'm installing blue led fans but there are two red leds on my motherboard which kill the effect. Is there anything I can hide them with? Like some tape that resists to heat or something?


----------



## Quantum Reality

@loop0001:

Very nice design! I only wish I was that good. *looks at ordinary stock CM690 case with almost no cable management*


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
awsome work loop, it came out really well.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
@loop0001: Very nice design! I only wish I was that good. *looks at ordinary stock CM690 case with almost no cable management*









thanks to both!








it's a big project to do this quantum, but i assure you, it is totally worth the effort and time. seeing the case each day is my reward


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxly* 
I'm installing blue led fans but there are two red leds on my motherboard which kill the effect. Is there anything I can hide them with? Like some tape that resists to heat or something?

Sharpie over them







.


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Sharpie over them







.

Anything reversible?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxly* 
Anything reversible?

electrical tape..............WITH SUPER GLUE! lol j/k, try electrical tape thouh


----------



## Ladiesman101

im still not in sux
here are pics again


















no real cable management yet bc its not done, getn my new parts pretty soon


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
electrical tape..............WITH SUPER GLUE! lol j/k, try electrical tape thouh

Gonna use this, thanks !

--
edit: worked perfectly.


----------



## doat

you are most welcome


----------



## iandroo888

ok time for the long awaited update!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
ok time for the long awaited update!

stop teasing and post PICS!!!! IM GOING CRAZY!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH H


----------



## iandroo888

what? who said i was updating on pictures? i was updating the roster =X xD

ANYWAYS!!!!

Congrats to the new members of the club ! We now have 288 members ! and over 4000 posts ! O_O Oh. Also updated those who posted new links.

i cant believe how big this has gotten in the past year or so.

Please verify the link on your name and to see if you are under the correct category. Also, plz tell me if u have a Crossfire or SLi setup too so u can get a little icon next to ur name haha


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
what? who said i was updating on pictures? i was updating the roster =X xD

ANYWAYS!!!!

Congrats to the new members of the club ! We now have 288 members ! and over 4000 posts ! O_O Oh. Also updated those who posted new links.

i cant believe how big this has gotten in the past year or so.

Please verify the link on your name and to see if you are under the correct category. Also, plz tell me if u have a Crossfire or SLi setup too so u can get a little icon next to ur name haha

oh lol i thought you had pics, i still have not been added to the roster, i have a cm690, i cut out the fan grills.


----------



## t1n5l3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
what? who said i was updating on pictures? i was updating the roster =X xD

ANYWAYS!!!!

Congrats to the new members of the club ! We now have 288 members ! and over 4000 posts ! O_O Oh. Also updated those who posted new links.

i cant believe how big this has gotten in the past year or so.

Please verify the link on your name and to see if you are under the correct category. Also, plz tell me if u have a Crossfire or SLi setup too so u can get a little icon next to ur name haha

I'm in the right section, thanks for updating the list.

Updated my rig a bit, dont have a picture though, but I got the 24 pin power cable behind my motherboard tray and I only have 2 fans installed now with no LED's (front and back). Only a 2 Degrees Celcius rise on my HD4870 in idle, 67 to 69 (fanspeed 25%), nice and quiet when surfing the web etc. I personally dont mind its at this temprature idle. When gaming its under it, since I up the fan speed to 35%.

Tinsley


----------



## Nuxly

May the fan in the V8 be replaced? Did anybody try? Cause I have one with a better flow and less noisy.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxly* 
May the fan in the V8 be replaced? Did anybody try? Cause I have one with a better flow and less noisy.

I don't see why not, unless its attached somehow and cant be removed from the top part, and as long as its 120x25mm not 38mm, should be possible.


----------



## SnakeEyez

woohoo in tha club baby







,


----------



## Gyro

ya missed me.modded please. cut out fan grills, top, back & bottom.
post #3537.

thanks

Gyro


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxly* 
May the fan in the V8 be replaced? Did anybody try? Cause I have one with a better flow and less noisy.

I have the V8 and you have to remove the 4 allen screws on top and 2 screws at the bottom of the fan and it comes right out. I bought this cooler for looks alone, the fact I'm a Ford mechanic might have influanced me some.


----------



## Hawk8808

how does one get to be added to the 690 club list? i have upped some pix of my rig if there is anything else i need to do please let me know, thanks! ooh and monday i will be running gtx 260's in SLI WOOO HOO!! I am excited to do some heavy duty gaming!


----------



## SnakeEyez

How can i put a 120mm fan in the front of the case, some suggestions? And some pics if possible.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SnakeEyez* 
How can i put a 120mm fan in the front of the case, some suggestions?

this is what i did


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SnakeEyez* 
How can i put a 120mm fan in the front of the case, some suggestions? And some pics if possible.

http://www.overclock.net/6062818-post153.html

Loop had a better idea though, ask him. (Slightly modified version of the one I posted)

^Beat me to it xD


----------



## loop0001

why thank you cs_maan


----------



## SnakeEyez

lol nice is it stable loop/maan?


----------



## loop0001

it is totally stable..
the sticky foam on the bottom is a great cushion for vibrations, and it is REALLY sticky

4 zip ties gave me enough maneuverability to get the fan right in the center and it is impossible to move than fan...totally stable

only way i can get it out now is to cut it out


----------



## cs_maan

It is absolutely stable, it doesn't vibrate or anything, the worst it does is pull more dust that's about it.


----------



## SnakeEyez

I see it's looks tight, well my only option is zip ties then







.
And btw the front side of the case is a pain in the ass to get it out Â¬_Â¬


----------



## loop0001

it is a pain...and it freaks me out to have to wrench on it that hard to pull it off...but it lives thru the trouble.. i guess the plastic is stronger than i think

zip ties are great man...my case has over 50 inside it now







(see sig work log for proof lol)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
what? who said i was updating on pictures? i was updating the roster =X xD

ANYWAYS!!!!

Congrats to the new members of the club ! We now have 288 members ! and over 4000 posts ! O_O Oh. Also updated those who posted new links.

i cant believe how big this has gotten in the past year or so.

Please verify the link on your name and to see if you are under the correct category. Also, plz tell me if u have a Crossfire or SLi setup too so u can get a little icon next to ur name haha

Nice work iandroo888!! It is amazing how active this club is and how it has grown!!

Btw I'm using SLI


----------



## SnakeEyez

Lol man, you're creative


----------



## loop0001

we are together in the bliss that is the 690


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
So I got these 2 stickers, Arctic cooling and Phenom II and I'm wondering where to stick them so they look good.

any ideas

i stuck my gigabyte sticker on the top of my S1283









looks great


----------



## y_boy

Can I enter ur club?
Just bought the CM690 last month~

Here are some of my case pic

























Because lack of fund
just use the old psu which 24pin cable not even 12inch==
so i decide to place the psu at the 5.25 drive bay there

















there are some diy led
but still lack of expirence, not very nice to see









My poor cable management


----------



## Ladiesman101

Yay
im in
thanks for adding me


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@y_boy: may i ask what the two bottom fans are for?

...and where is your PSU?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@y_boy: may i ask what the two bottom fans are for?

...and where is your PSU?

He moved it to the 5.25 bays because his 24-pin is too short.


----------



## y_boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@y_boy: may i ask what the two bottom fans are for?

...and where is your PSU?

My 2 btm fan is for my grahic card de
the cooling of original graphic card not very good~ and not decide to buy a better cooling for it yet~
so place tat 2 fan there
12cm de blow up while tat 8cm suck the hot air out~

tat was reduce about Â±15Â°C whn plying devil may cry w/ super high quality~~^^


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
He moved it to the 5.25 bays because his 24-pin is too short.

ah ok.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Cooler Master Prepares Limited RC-690 Pure Black Chassis

http://www.techpowerup.com/92317/Coo...k_Chassis.html


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Cooler Master Prepares Limited RC-690 Pure Black Chassis

http://www.techpowerup.com/92317/Coo...k_Chassis.html

Makes me cry


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Cooler Master Prepares Limited RC-690 Pure Black Chassis

http://www.techpowerup.com/92317/Coo...k_Chassis.html










I WANT THAT!


----------



## Nuxly

Are the CCFLs worth buying? Is the effect good? Cause it is pretty expansive...


----------



## scottath

Thought i would put in a picture of my rig - i fully re-built my system and added another HD4870
















Annoyingly i can see plenty of cables - but you cannot see them without the flash on the camera - they are all behind the motherboard except for the 24pin atx - which is infront so i can shut the back panel easier


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Thought i would put in a picture of my rig - i fully re-built my system and added another HD4870
















Annoyingly i can see plenty of cables - but you cannot see them without the flash on the camera - they are all behind the motherboard except for the 24pin atx - which is infront so i can shut the back panel easier


----------



## scottath

lol - keep dreaming.......and drooling....lol

I'll get a picture of it on in a minute


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
lol - keep dreaming.......and drooling....and jizzing.....lol

I'll get a picture of it on in a minute

fixed


----------



## scottath

LOL

here we go - once again the flash drowns out all the colour - but my phone cannot focus on my system without it so......


----------



## Heldelance

I hope to be getting my new parts in the coming week. I'll be taking to the 690 with my dremel and doing a few things to it. Mostly removing the spars and the holey metal things as well as adding a few mods to it.

Does anyone know if stockings impede the intake of a fan much? I'm planning on buying some stockings to use as fan filters.


----------



## SnakeEyez

is it necessary to lapp the True?


----------



## scottath

Depends on the TRUE - some you dont need to - mine i did need to - the factory is inconsistant.
Put a razor blade on the base - hold it up to the light - if you can see light (alot) you probably should lap it.

Stockings will make good filters i think - they wont be that bad for airflow

My system looks much better on dosent it?


----------



## SnakeEyez

hmm ok i see, i'll get the true tomorrow and see if it's ok or not, it looks good in cm690


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Cooler Master Prepares Limited RC-690 Pure Black Chassis

http://www.techpowerup.com/92317/Coo...k_Chassis.html

"Cooler Master plans to take another couple of hundred all black limited cases to the field."

A couple hundred? I can see this stock going as fast as the tickets did to a Taylor Swift concert, 1 minute flat.


----------



## Frewen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Cooler Master Prepares Limited RC-690 Pure Black Chassis

http://www.techpowerup.com/92317/Coo...k_Chassis.html

Whoa, looks good! Hope the specs are improved though, as many 690 members here have shown that it's not too hard to do this yourself...


----------



## areal

Will this get me into the club?








Full frontal with matching external HDD








No honeycomb here








Lights don't work well but still controls the fans








Meh, still could use some work


----------



## scottath

Nice - i like the matching HDD....
Also - GTX260 is missing power


----------



## areal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Nice - i like the matching HDD....
Also - GTX260 is missing power









So maybe that's why I don't get no pictures on my looky box








Nah, I realized after posting that pic that it was one taken during assembly. I've also spent more time on cabling but haven't gotten around to taking any new pics yet.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *areal* 
Will this get me into the club?








Full frontal with matching external HDD


















how did you come up with the matching external drive
nice job btw


----------



## areal

Thanks gotspeed, and you to scottath. I wish I had some great story about how I fabricated the external enclosure but I didn't. It's an Enermax Jazz and I like it too.
http://www.enermaxusa.com/catalog/pr...roducts_id=136


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@areal - nice work on the fan controller! But why didn't you stealth the DVD drive









[email protected] external hdd...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *areal* 
Thanks gotspeed, and you to scottath. I wish I had some great story about how I fabricated the external enclosure but I didn't. It's an Enermax Jazz and I like it too.
http://www.enermaxusa.com/catalog/pr...roducts_id=136









i wounder if you could "stealth" the external drive in one of the cd drive bays.... the computers at school(itt-tech) have removable hard drives in the cd bay that you can unlock(with a key) and pull out and boot off of your own that you slide in. thinking a cd bay with a little blue light would look sweet. o and +1 for stealthing the other cd drive unless the other 3 are cd drives already have drives in them. showing the one would makes less people look for the other cd drives lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^ yeah but wouldn't that kinda defeat the purpose of an external hdd?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
^ yeah but wouldn't that kinda defeat the purpose of an external hdd?

how often do you walk away with the drive tho?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well i don't actually have one... but i assume the purpose of an external is portability?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
well i don't actually have one... but i assume the purpose of an external is portability?

it depends on how he uses it i guess. if its like hes o $#!T the house is on fire grab data and run or just as a 2nt drive to sneaker net stuff around with other computers. you could make it so it would slide in and out maybe instead of bolting it down like a normal hard drive would be. so all you would have to do is push the drive out from the back side and unplug it and its out. it could look really cool depending on how it fits in the bay

kinda like only case matching


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah cause if the house is on fire the first thing i would think of is my pr0nz collection
















that has got to be sigg'd. cmon guys


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
yeah cause if the house is on fire the first thing i would think of is my pr0nz collection
















that has got to be sigg'd. cmon guys









lol could be financial data or small business records but yea more then likely save the Pron!!! but really grabbing the hard drives and tossing them out the window in a fire ftw lol but then again i have over 2tb worth of stuff....


----------



## areal

1TB external drive, 1st partition 150GB for shuttling backups between home and office, 2nd partition 300GB music, 3rd partition 550GB "movies";-) In case of fire I'll still be beatin' my d!kk like it owes me money. I'll go back for my wife later.
It's just for back ups of home and work stuff, really. Boring.
I like the idea of the stealth disk drive. Before I go pouring back through this thread to find pics, anybody got a quick link to show how it's done?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Ok, seriously guys, my 690 modding is practically finished. I listed mods a few pages back, but while it was apart I decided to paint the outside "green to blue to purple" chameleon effect. All but the mesh of course. All that is left is cut the plexi I got for the side window, and secure that and the right panel mesh wish some adhesive of some sort. Double sided tape maybe. I will really try to get some pics up by tomorrow or so.


----------



## gotspeed

its not to hard bend all the tabs back and glue something to the back of the cover and then to the front of the cd drive TRAY ONLY lol and the plastic or what ever you glue to the back of the drive is what pushs the button.
tip: don't use gorilla glue lol looks like crap on the back side and it expands a little as it drys. you do need to drill a new whole in the side of the cd drive bay or put a slot so you can move the drive back a little to make it nice and even thats the hardest part of the whole thing lol

the pics look like crap b/c its a 8mp camera lol taking really close up pics you can't see any of that dust/fuzz/crap looking at it normally


----------



## Siriello

.


----------



## SnakeEyez

.....


----------



## doat

i wish the 4th pic was clear but nice.


----------



## SnakeEyez

ah well my phone haves 2megapixel


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SnakeEyez* 
ah well my phone haves 2megapixel









oh


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SnakeEyez* 
Hey, i just bought a v8 and not true extreme for some reasons







,

Probably got it for the same reason I got mine, LOOKS!


----------



## SnakeEyez

that's one of my reasons


----------



## zu903

picking one of these up Wednesday for $40 is it worth it.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zu903* 
picking one of these up Wednesday for $40 is it worth it.

is it worth it? Is overclocking worth it?

There's your answer


----------



## SnakeEyez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zu903* 
picking one of these up Wednesday for $40 is it worth it.

The temps are so far great, i overclocked my e8400 tot 3,4ghz yes 3,4 im a low overclocker







, idle temp was 36c load it was 45c those are cpu temps.
Core temps are idle 35c and load 39c


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siriello* 
Hi, i have a cm690 too







i'll add some photos ^^
anyway i want to ask you if u can make more photos about the 4in3 module, i'm planning to buy one but i want to see how it looks








Thank you cya









I'm on a Vacation! I'll post some when I get back home









CM 690 Club


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Mine, crap pics, but you get the idea.




The side window needs to be finished (cutting, plexi)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@aaron: is that a 5.25" SCREEN?








you win at the interwebz. pure sex


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@aaron: is that a 5.25" SCREEN?








you win at the interwebz. pure sex









That is for sure a 5.25" screen! I'll get some better pics later, I've modded the innards some as well. Thank man! No one even responded when posting about the mods with no pics. Now people can see! Anyone guess what I used for the side fan grill? Think - bikes.


----------



## scottath

I want that if that is a touch screen (or any screen for that point)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
I want that if that is a touch screen (or any screen for that point)

Nah, no touch.


----------



## JontyB

hey, can i be bumped up into the modded section? got bored today, bought some aviation tin snips, and cut my window.

heres the pics:









plans for the window









cut panel (bit rough, filed and attached trim after this)









no lights on, but the daily show is in the background. yes, we get that in New Zealand, its the best









internal lighting effects, blue fans on top to have LEDs changed over to green and yellow


----------



## josk1

hey every one,
here's my CM690...
as you can see, I like black end red.
what I got inside:
- Foxconn BloodRAGE
- Intel Core I7 920 C0 stepping @ 3,8GHz 24/7 (but max @ 4,5GHz)
- 6Go Corsair Dominator PC12800
- XFX HD4850
- Samsung SpinePoint F1 1To
- Corsair HX620W

and guess what... i like it


----------



## scottath

Nice rig - the black/red works well with your case

Hdd in the 5 1/4" bay i guess?


----------



## josk1

yes, you're right, it is watercooled as well as the CPU/GPU and motherboard's chipset! that makes it even more silent !


----------



## JontyB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josk1* 
yes, you're right, it is watercooled as well as the CPU/GPU and motherboard's chipset! that makes it even more silent !

you can do that??? thats awesome. i new ram could be done, but now harddrives as well??


----------



## josk1

have you been living in a cave??? these products exist for years:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...gle-Rev-2.html


----------



## Siriello

.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@josk1: epic rig... envious of the bloodrage.

imo it would look better with red tubes/red dye but eh.


----------



## JontyB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josk1* 
have you been living in a cave??? these products exist for years:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...gle-Rev-2.html

funny you should say that, the similarities between New Zealand and a cave are endless lol. cheers for enlightening me


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josk1* 
hey every one,
here's my CM690...
as you can see, I like black end red.
what I got inside:
- Foxconn BloodRAGE
- Intel Core I7 920 C0 stepping @ 3,8GHz 24/7 (but max @ 4,5GHz)
- 6Go Corsair Dominator PC12800
- XFX HD4850
- Samsung SpinePoint F1 1To
- Corsair HX620W

and guess what... i like it




















how did you make your 24 pin wires black?


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
how did you make your 24 pin wires black?

in before sharpies


----------



## josk1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
how did you make your 24 pin wires black?

I painted it (and the CPU 8 pin) with the same black paint I used for the case... pretty dumb I know, but the resulst's ok...


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Josk1: That is indeed a fine setup. Welcome to the 690 Club & OCN!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siriello* 
tyvm man









Here are some pics for your reference.. what exactly are you looking?

















Mine does come with a blue led fan but I change it.. it has a dust filter and the silver part w/ logo is aluminum..









Here is the inside just to show how it will fit with some HDs just got it from some thread too ..

















CM 690 Club


----------



## doat

i have always wanted to cut out my HDD bay and put something like that in it so i can focus a fan on cooling the drives and not take up a lot of space. Can you take a pic of your HDD bay please?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i have always wanted to cut out my HDD bay and put something like that in it so i can focus a fan on cooling the drives and not take up a lot of space. Can you take a pic of your HDD bay please?

I have not modded the HDD bays and besides.. as you noticed i don't have a sig.. my rig isn't build yet..









CM 690 Club


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


I have not modded the HDD bays and besides.. as you noticed i don't have a sig.. my rig isn't build yet..









CM 690 Club


Oh so your pc isn't built yet, is that the way you are going to set up your harddrives? Will it go inside the hdd bay or will you cut out the hdd bay and put that in?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Oh so your pc isn't built yet, is that the way you are going to set up your harddrives? Will it go inside the hdd bay or will you cut out the hdd bay and put that in?


I'll use the stock HDD bays .. because its easier and also hides the cables on the other side of the case.. I just wanted the CM 4in3 module to fill up the front bays and it's an extra air flow with its fan upfront









CM 690 Club


----------



## doat

ah i see


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
I'll use the stock HDD bays .. because its easier and also hides the cables on the other side of the case.. I just wanted the CM 4in3 module to fill up the front bays and it's an extra air flow with its fan upfront









Just cable tie a fan in the front bays - much cheaper


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Just cable tie a fan in the front bays - much cheaper


Yup, that's how I have my extra front intake fan on my CM 590 case.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Just cable tie a fan in the front bays - much cheaper

I did it before w/cable ties and the other is putting the the bottom fan filter that comes with the case onto the front bays ..

the thing is I got it really cheap but not cheaper than the cable tie







.. and besides I like it better on how it looks upfront ..









CM 690 Club


----------



## Siriello

.


----------



## doat

why do you use shoe ties? i would trust the holders the case comes with more than shoe laces.


----------



## Siriello

.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Siriello*


lot better to assorb vibrations compared to "stock mounting"










true but i don't have any vibration issue from the hdd bay, i think there are like rubber washers in the casing or whatever for that.


----------



## Siriello

.


----------



## Flirto_stud

heyy guys ..ive been around OCN for like almost 7 months now.....have gone through the whole of this thread...awesome mods done by all peeps...some inspired me more than others









so finally asking you sir iandro88 to add me to the club....will post detailed pics soon...

For now i want suggestions from u guys...



















*Since u see i have done a Window mod to my cm 690...now i wanted to add an intake in the window...its gonna be an led fan...now the problem is that i cant DECIDE where to put the fan and make the hole....So guys need ur suggestions on the placement of the fanhole....kindly keep in mind my Arctic cooling accelero x1 GPU cooler...it doesnt have enough clearance to make a hole directly above it

so shud i mae one directly below it...or toward the bottom right where the stock side panel 140 mm hole used to be...hope ur getting this







*

*Really looking forward to ur replies....

P.S....that black tubing is hiding the Ide cable for the DVD-writer ....

P.S.S.... and yeah thats my red X360 controller that i use with the pc...Modded it red and black myself







...lemme know if u wanna see pics of it too ...*


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

so shud i mae one directly below it...or toward the bottom right where the stock side panel 140 mm hole used to be...hope ur getting this








If you have the top 2 fans as exhaust, put the side fan directly below the GPU. Fresh air enters, cools GPU, warming the air. The warm air rises and is pulled out by the top and rear exhaust fans.

At least thats the idea... lots of folks here swear by no side fan at all. The idea here is that it disrupts airflow from front to back.

Welcome to the club, Welcome to OCN!!!









P.S. You'll get the most help/interaction if you use proper punctuation and spelling. Your writing doesn't need to be perfect, but a little care makes it much easier for members to read a person's posts.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@flirto stud... you have an HIS sticker on the front but a gigantic "NVIDIA" sticker on the side?


----------



## Su77en187

flirto stud; that is a nice window mod, man! I want to make one like that but slightly wider. Good job on that!


----------



## Flirto_stud

Thanks a lot for the comments guys...highly appreciated!

@ T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

dude thats because i had an HD 3870 before this nvidia gpu...replaced the ATI but really like the sticker so kept it







it represents teh rigs history









@Fletcher Carnaby
thanks man...yea i too have heard that side fan does disrupt airflow...but with ambients like mine the GPu does need fresh air.

so would you consider my writing fine or it needs improvement? i got this bad habbit of doing THIS >....< after every sentence instead of a simple comma









@Su77en187

Thanks for appreciating it man...and trust me dude this is as wide as the window gets...why you ask? cause i didnt wanna show the HDD bay through the window..also im hiding a cathode there too on the right side...see? pure stealth rules









*Now can some of u guru dudes answer my queries too...cause i really wanna add a fan to the window...as its really gettting hot in pakistan...by hot i mean 38C ambients 

The accelero's holding up for now at 58c idle but i dunno for how long..as its gonna get even more hot soon







*


----------



## t1n5l3y

Tiny update on my cable management







, picture is not so great, but you can see that my 24 pin is behind the mobo tray and I reseated my fans with one 120mm on the front, one 120mm on the bottom and one 120mm on the back. Cant put my processor power cable behind the mobo tray because its to short... Small update, but I aint making so many posts in here.. hehe







.

Also found out that on an HD4870, if I put my fan speed on 25% it idles at 70-72 but with 26% its on 65-66 degrees celcius...?

Tinsley


----------



## scottath

Just a suggestion - try running the 8/4 pin around to the left - under the front of the cards - less noticable


----------



## t1n5l3y

Ok I'll see if I can get it over on the left side, just wish those cables werent so sturdy... At some cables the protection, cant find the word hehe, around the cables is coming lose on one side.

Does anyone maybe know how to easely remove the scratches on the case, I have tons of scratches on my case and it really starts to annoy me. Think I'm tinkering with it to much.


----------



## scottath

repaint the case for the scratches - not easy though.

Insulation/sheilding/sleeve the word your looking for?


----------



## Flirto_stud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flirto_stud* 
heyy guys ..ive been around OCN for like almost 7 months now.....have gone through the whole of this thread...awesome mods done by all peeps...some inspired me more than others









so finally asking you sir iandro88 to add me to the club....will post detailed pics soon...

For now i want suggestions from u guys...



















*Since u see i have done a Window mod to my cm 690...now i wanted to add an intake in the window...its gonna be an led fan...now the problem is that i cant DECIDE where to put the fan and make the hole....So guys need ur suggestions on the placement of the fanhole....kindly keep in mind my Arctic cooling accelero x1 GPU cooler...it doesnt have enough clearance to make a hole directly above it

so shud i mae one directly below it...or toward the bottom right where the stock side panel 140 mm hole used to be...hope ur getting this







*

*Really looking forward to ur replies....

P.S....that black tubing is hiding the Ide cable for the DVD-writer ....

P.S.S.... and yeah thats my red X360 controller that i use with the pc...Modded it red and black myself







...lemme know if u wanna see pics of it too ...*


Any suggestions for me pls on the best placement


----------



## kev_b

Nice rig Flirto, I've got the same fan controler as you only I didn't use the mounting plate that came with it, on the CM 690 there's a knock out just below the rear fan that looked like it was custom made for that connector.


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Nice rig Flirto, I've got the same fan controler as you only I didn't use the mounting plate that came with it, on the CM 690 there's a knock out just below the rear fan that looked like it was custom made for that connector.


I think it is for the serial port but that's a great idea, I might copy this if you don't mind


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuxly*


I think it is for the serial port but that's a great idea, I might copy this if you don't mind


I knew I should have applied for a paten before I posted these pictures.


----------



## doat

kev b you just gave me an idea on how to seat my dark knight, i can't believe i did not see that. That way would actually be better helps cool the video card and you got two fans exhaust from the heatsink.


----------



## elson

Just one problem. You put me in the Nvidia edition section. Mine is stock unmodded. Thanks.


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Nice rig Flirto, I've got the same fan controler as you only I didn't use the mounting plate that came with it, on the CM 690 there's a knock out just below the rear fan that looked like it was custom made for that connector.


Where did you get these extensions covers?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuxly*


Where did you get these extensions covers?


Microcenter


----------



## Flirto_stud

haha really nice and innovative mod there with the power USB conn...highly impressed







kudos !!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


kev b you just gave me an idea on how to seat my dark knight, i can't believe i did not see that. That way would actually be better helps cool the video card and you got two fans exhaust from the heatsink.


My advice is always free, even if I didn't know I gave it.








If it wasn't for this forum my computer would have been all wires getting chewed up by fan blades.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


My advice is always free, even if I didn't know I gave it.








If it wasn't for this forum my computer would have been all wires getting chewed up by fan blades.


did you mount it the other way where it exhausts to the rear fan? if so did you notice a temp difference? I am very low on IC diamond compound so i don't want to reseat and use it up if there is no difference.


----------



## cs_maan

doat, logically it would be better to exhaust from the top, but it works differently for everyone.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


doat, logically it would be better to exhaust from the top, but it works differently for everyone.


whoa whoa slow the logical tits there chief, maybe i can test the arctic silver 5, long does it take to cure and how do i cure it?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


whoa whoa slow the logical tits there chief, maybe i can test the arctic silver 5, long does it take to cure and how do i cure it?












I think it takes like 2 or 3 days to cure, longer than any other TIM. If you want to speed it up, just stress test with P95 or possibly S&M (Disclaimer, this heats up your CPU more than anything else). Use P95 for a couple of hours 6-10, or S&M for around the same time, maybe less since its way more stressful.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
did you mount it the other way where it exhausts to the rear fan? if so did you notice a temp difference? I am very low on IC diamond compound so i don't want to reseat and use it up if there is no difference.

AMD and it won't mount facing the rear fan, of corse I didn't know that when I bought the Dark Night but my average temp is around 38c.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
AMD and it won't mount facing the rear fan, of corse I didn't know that when I bought the Dark Night but my average temp is around 38c.

Not even with bolt through kit?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Not even with bolt through kit?

The heat pipes are in the way, I think it will mount both ways if it was the intel cpu though.


----------



## cs_maan

Dang, I don't understand why they wont just make a universal bolt through kit for AM2 so that the coolers can face any direction, kind of makes me angry







.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Dang, I don't understand why they wont just make a universal bolt through kit for AM2 so that the coolers can face any direction, kind of makes me angry







.

I originally bought the Dark Night for my Lian-Li case but with no room for any top fans it got a bit too hot, so did the top of my case, that's when I got the CM V-8 and used the Dark Night for my CM 690.


----------



## cs_maan

Very nice Lian Li







.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Very nice Lian Li







.


Thank, it was my first build


----------



## doat

very nice kev, you really like those fans, what kind are they?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


very nice kev, you really like those fans, what kind are they?


xigmatek 
Low noise and looks cool with the white LED's, I have 3 120mm/1500RPM and 2 140 mm/1000RPM in my CM 690.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
xigmatek
Low noise and looks cool with the white LED's, I have 3 120mm/1500RPM and 2 140 mm/1000RPM in my CM 690.









they dont have any of the 89cfm fans for sale on there My dark knight has a 89cfm fan on it.


----------



## scottath

For the next update - my rig is once again crossfire - yay i get my little logo back


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
That is for sure a 5.25" screen! I'll get some better pics later, I've modded the innards some as well. Thank man! No one even responded when posting about the mods with no pics. Now people can see! Anyone guess what I used for the side fan grill? Think - bikes.


OH OH i know its looks like a disc for a disc break set on a bike!. About a 6 inch i would say


----------



## Oramac

Hi, I found this site on google, don't know where I would go to post my questions yet. I bought a Cooler Master NV 690 to use on my first build and thought maybe experienced people like yourselves could help me out, or direct me to the right area. Thanks!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oramac*


Hi, I found this site on google, don't know where I would go to post my questions yet. I bought a Cooler Master NV 690 to use on my first build and thought maybe experienced people like yourselves could help me out, or direct me to the right area. Thanks!


do you mean the right section to ask your question? If so then you are in the right section, just make a thread and wait less than a minute for multiple replies.


----------



## Heldelance

I'm currently modding my CM690, trying to make it Art Deco or Steampunkish (both have similar colors). Right now I'm trying to cut the steel honeycomb for the fans but my dremel ain't doing the job. Any idea as to what I can use to cut it? 
How else did everyone do it?

With the metal mesh on the central strip, I'm painting it copper. I was painting my model one time and I thought, "I'll paint my case". Biggest problem? Using a brush, not spray paint. The problem now is that my case only looks well painted from a few angles, view it at another few angles and it looks unevenly painted.


----------



## Flirto_stud

to cut the honey comb i used metal wire snippers...and some strength on my part










and then used metal sander to smoothen the edges..


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heldelance*


I'm currently modding my CM690, trying to make it Art Deco or Steampunkish (both have similar colors). Right now I'm trying to cut the steel honeycomb for the fans but my dremel ain't doing the job. Any idea as to what I can use to cut it? 
How else did everyone do it?

With the metal mesh on the central strip, I'm painting it copper. I was painting my model one time and I thought, "I'll paint my case". Biggest problem? Using a brush, not spray paint. The problem now is that my case only looks well painted from a few angles, view it at another few angles and it looks unevenly painted.


I use a dremel to cut anything on the case, you probably just aren't using the right disc (you need to use 1.5" reinforced). I know this works because I've cut things far thicker than the fan mesh with it







, things like screws nuts, and bolts.

As for the painting, I'd wait till its completely cured and give it 2 or 3 coats of spray paint.


----------



## Oramac

Ok well, I'm buying fans for my case (case being shipped as we speak). I was thinking about 2 140mm on top sycthe, 120mm aprevia green on bottom and an 80mm on the side. However I would like green fans up top but can't find 140mm ones, should I just use 120's? Tell me what you think about my system so far as well, first time and on a budget, its coming down to around $500 all together. Thanks!


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oramac* 
Ok well, I'm buying fans for my case (case being shipped as we speak). I was thinking about 2 140mm on top sycthe, 120mm aprevia green on bottom and an 80mm on the side. However I would like green fans up top but can't find 140mm ones, should I just use 120's? Tell me what you think about my system so far as well, first time and on a budget, its coming down to around $500 all together. Thanks!

120mm fans for the top would be ideal. Here is a CM 120mm green led fans from svc.com. Svc.com is a good online retailer.

http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20cg-gp.html


----------



## Oramac

Thanks! But why whould 120 be better?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oramac*


Thanks! But why whould 120 be better?


If you've read through this huge thread you'll see that some members have mentioned that using a 140mm fan for the top exhaust didn't do much for cooling just because it's bigger. The 120mm fan supposedly is better at cooling when used for the top exhaust.

Although I do have 2 Yate Loon med. spd. 140mm fans for the top exhaust in my CM 690 case. I bought and installed them before I read the comments from other members about using 120mm fans for the top exhaust instead of 140mm.

Here's a site that has 140mm LED fans but no green ones:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ndex&cPath=316

As I already mentioned SVC.com has Cooler Master green 120mm led fans.

Just my


----------



## WannabeArchimedes

Well, I got some new stuff for my PC and I took it as an opportunity to reorganize my case - and I was able to borrow a camera to get pics. I must say I'm pleased with my results, regardless of the duct tape.









Add me to the club! I've done very minor mods, just cut out the plastic grills and rigged up a 5.25" bay fan. More mods will come when I have more money! And, I'll eventually replace those Noctua's with more Scythe S-Flex fans, and I may be getting some free Yates from someone I know so I should be finishing up my cooling arrangement over the next couple weeks.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@Wannabe - how are those red LED fans? is it just the camera or are they a bit dim? what brand/model are they?


----------



## WannabeArchimedes

They're alright, they're just Rosewills. They're dim in the first pic because of the camera flashy, and only dim in that pic because I had them turned down on my fan controller so that the controller's LEDs would be red instead of blue. At full power they're pretty bright and push a fair amount of air, but they're kinda loud at full speed.

Also, I forgot to take out the black foam/mesh from the bay covers in front of the drive bay fan, so a lot of the light from top one got blocked.


----------



## doat

i got the same fan controller i also have a fan in the drive bays but i think the covers do a job as filters. I have my fan controller at the bottom and my cd/dvd rom drive at the top.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Ah ok. Does anyone know how these fans are? They don't have a clear housing soo... anyone have any experience with em? pics?


----------



## Freebird1

Hey everyone, this is my first post on here although Ive spent quite a bit of time looking at all the CM 690s in this thread. They all look great if you ask me. Love the case so I guess all I have to do is upload pics of mine to be a part of this club? Well here they are. This is my very first build, so go easy on me lol. I painted the inside flat black, enlarged the hole for the psu cords (because my psu was fairly long...silverstone 1000w decathlon), cut out all the plastic mesh and used the bottom fan filter to put a fan in the 5.25" drive bays. All ideas from you guys on here.



















I'll be the first to point out that there is a conspicuous lack of a video card. I bought two EVGA 260s to try out in a friends machine, but then decided to step up to 2 EVGA 285s....so im still waiting on them to send them out. Also its an i7 build w/ a Vigor Monsoon III on top of it (and the clearance between the two top fans and that thing is tight, like a 1/16") I was worried about it, but it worked out fine. By the way this is an awesome site, extremely helpful stuff all over, i love it!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@freebird... looks nice but needs more cable management lol.

nice paint job though


----------



## Freebird1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@freebird... looks nice but needs more cable management lol.

nice paint job though









Thanks, yeah most of that mess on the bottom is the 4 six pin connectors for the graphics. It will be more tidy soon... I just wanted to get it close so that when the cards arrive I wont have much work to do


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Ah ok. Does anyone know how these fans are? They don't have a clear housing soo... anyone have any experience with em? pics?

You can get those same fans from SVC.com for $9.99 each which is half the price of the site you linked to.

http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20ac-gp.html

http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20cr-gp.html

I should have gotten the blue led ones for a build I just completed. I had no idea CM had those fans. Instead I bought (2) Yate Loon med. spd fans from Petra's.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


You can get those same fans from SVC.com for $9.99 each which is half the price of the site you linked to.

http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20ac-gp.html

http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20cr-gp.html

I should have gotten the blue led ones for a build I just completed. I had no idea CM had those fans. Instead I bought (2) Yate Loon med. spd fans from Petra's.


Yeah, but the site you linked to is in USD, whereas mine is AUD + shipping costs to get here, so the price is pretty equivalent.


----------



## Oramac

Yeah, if I had the time to look through 417 pages I would have known lol. Thanks though, I will be buying these over the aprevia which look cheap, higher dba and less cfm. No brainer. I'll buy 3 of those. I'll send some pics when it all gets here and completed in a week or so. Can't wait.


----------



## 430

Nothing inside









This is the one I build it for my friend


----------



## bobfig

Hay guys if you guys were wondering about the noise output of those coolermaster fans(the green, red, and blue) I got a video of mine up here. I have 5 running full speed and it's not that loud. And just to let you know I wired orange LEDs in instead the blue ones.

http://Www.Overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post6109822


----------



## Oramac

Thanks Bob, I'm buying those green ones in about 30 min lol. The other fans I found that are green have louder dba's and less cfm then the cooler master, but they don't seem so bright like the aprevia hmm. Nice setup by the way. Also do you have the 80mm fan? What do you think about this one?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22992


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freebird1* 
Hey everyone, this is my first post on here although Ive spent quite a bit of time looking at all the CM 690s in this thread. They all look great if you ask me. Love the case so I guess all I have to do is upload pics of mine to be a part of this club? Well here they are. This is my very first build, so go easy on me lol. I painted the inside flat black, enlarged the hole for the psu cords (because my psu was fairly long...silverstone 1000w decathlon), cut out all the plastic mesh and used the bottom fan filter to put a fan in the 5.25" drive bays. All ideas from you guys on here.










I'll be the first to point out that there is a conspicuous lack of a video card. I bought two EVGA 260s to try out in a friends machine, but then decided to step up to 2 EVGA 285s....so im still waiting on them to send them out. Also its an i7 build w/ a Vigor Monsoon III on top of it (and the clearance between the two top fans and that thing is tight, like a 1/16") I was worried about it, but it worked out fine. By the way this is an awesome site, extremely helpful stuff all over, i love it!

spin your fan on the back around so the wire comes off to the top back and take it above the cpu and behind the back and out just in front of the psu.
ps. you have almost the exact same specs but one step down for every thing. i got 1333 gskill, evga 295, zalman 1050 max, and acer 24 inch lol.

i think i might give my gf 3 of my blue 120s(for a m9 mid gaming tower) and get a few red 120s for the exhaust fans kinda like the exhaust heated them up red, what ya guys think?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Ah ok. Does anyone know how these fans are? They don't have a clear housing soo... anyone have any experience with em? pics?

I do have those CM fans .. the blue ones.. I believe they have a 90cfm rating.. They do push good air but the thing is.. The leds get busted very quickly ..








aside from that it's a very good fan, quiet enough for me ..


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@Siriello

the mesh thing on the CM 4in3 module is I think has larger holes compare to the mesh on the case.. and besides you can always remove that mesh that comes with it easily if you don't want it ..


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
spin your fan on the back around so the wire comes off to the top back and take it above the cpu and behind the back and out just in front of the psu.
ps. you have almost the exact same specs but one step down for every thing. i got 1333 gskill, evga 295, zalman 1050 max, and acer 24 inch lol.

i think i might give my gf 3 of my blue 120s(for a m9 mid gaming tower) and get a few red 120s for the exhaust fans kinda like the exhaust heated them up red, what ya guys think?

Yeah that's my idea when i get a CM 690 (if?). But I can't decide whether to have
1: PSU+bottom fan BLUE LED's + two Blue/Green/UV cold cathodes (neon underglow!







), two blue front fans and two top red fans
2: PSU+bottom fan BLUE LED's + two Blue/Green/UV cold cathodes (neon underglow!







), two red front fans and two top red fans
and either 1 or 2 with a high performance non-led fan, or another red LED fan.

I know it would look cool with the blues intaking "cool" air and the red exhausting "hot" air, but it seems a little blue-overpowering.

Now, if someone would kindly steal my idea so i could see it in practice...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
I do have those CM fans .. the blue ones.. I believe they have a 90cfm rating.. They do push good air but the thing is.. The leds get busted very quickly ..








aside from that it's a very good fan, quiet enough for me ..









Cool. How loud are they at 90CFM? Obviously the 16 or 19dbA rating they state is at the minimum fan speed, so it would be interesting to see the actual dbA at 90CFM...

but in any case, how are the LED's? Are they bright? Are they just little dots of light constricted by the black instead of clear housing? Pics?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Cool. How loud are they at 90CFM? Obviously the 16 or 19dbA rating they state is at the minimum fan speed, so it would be interesting to see the actual dbA at 90CFM...

but in any case, how are the LED's? Are they bright? Are they just little dots of light constricted by the black instead of clear housing? Pics?


if your talking about the lack coole rmaster fans with blue led's aka. these

then just look at my vid...

mine are the blue ones that are linked but i changed the led's to orange to match my theam


----------



## bobfig

http://i698.photobucket.com/player.s...g/MVI_0149.flv


----------



## Heldelance

Alright! Got the top honeycombs off but my freaking cutting disc holder has bought the farm (the screw threads somehow burned out) meaning I gotta either borrow one or shell out more money (something I don't have at the moment).

I've painted the central strip copper and I'm painting the plastic edges (originally black, they're the bits on the sides of the silver stripes) blue-ish. I mixed navy blue and some black and silver paint and it's turned out sorta purple, I think it looks good though. Paint wise, I can't spray it any longer, I've gone too far doing it by hand. Still looks pretty good by my reckoning though.

Will post pics when I finish.


----------



## Siriello

.


----------



## Oramac

Yeah, I was going to buy those fans but they just don't seem bright enough probably because of the black housing. But they seem better then others. Maybe I should look into cold cathodes?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oramac*


Yeah, I was going to buy those fans but they just don't seem bright enough probably because of the black housing. But they seem better then others. Maybe I should look into cold cathodes?



In my opinion these fans are perfict to me. They light up, but not to much to light up the room. I would get then and if they arnt bright enough then get cathodes.


----------



## Oramac

Words of a true man.

Besides I was thinking cathodes in the future, make my cm look sexier.


----------



## gotspeed

page 420









Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I know it would look cool with the blues intaking "cool" air and the red exhausting "hot" air, but it seems a little blue-overpowering.

Now, if someone would kindly steal my idea so i could see it in practice...










maybe if i get a true 120 blue in front and a red behind it also. i don't know how much i would like the 2 tone tho all blue looks really clean and nice overall thats my only problem. if any one does steal this idea post pictures too lol


----------



## kidshenlong

Wow i really love these cases. Wish i discovered it sooner. Defo gonna be one of my top choices for my next build ( ETA christmas 2009)


----------



## Mikezilla

To All: I am looking to purphase a 690, let me know if you want to sell yours.


----------



## McBacker

Hi guys!

First post in this forum... could u please tell me if Corsair HX1000 will fit in this case without avoiding me to install a 120mm fan in the bottom?

Thanks!


----------



## Freebird1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


spin your fan on the back around so the wire comes off to the top back and take it above the cpu and behind the back and out just in front of the psu.
ps. you have almost the exact same specs but one step down for every thing. i got 1333 gskill, evga 295, zalman 1050 max, and acer 24 inch lol.

i think i might give my gf 3 of my blue 120s(for a m9 mid gaming tower) and get a few red 120s for the exhaust fans kinda like the exhaust heated them up red, what ya guys think?



Yeah, thats a good idea, I dont know why i didnt think of that lol







Yeah i wish evga would hurry up and send me my step-up 285(s)







How do you like the 295, and what model acer do you have...do you like it pretty well?


----------



## Freebird1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McBacker*


Hi guys!

First post in this forum... could u please tell me if Corsair HX1000 will fit in this case without avoiding me to install a 120mm fan in the bottom?

Thanks!


Just doing a little searching around, my power supply wont allow me to mount one in the bottom (silverstone da1000w). The length (or depth, however you define it) is 180mm and on the corsair, newegg lists it as 200mm long. So no you wont be able to mount a 120mm fan in the bottom with that psu.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freebird1*


Yeah, thats a good idea, I dont know why i didnt think of that lol







Yeah i wish evga would hurry up and send me my step-up 285(s)







How do you like the 295, and what model acer do you have...do you like it pretty well?


it took me like 14 days for my 260 to step up to my 295. i like it so far had it about a month maybe a little more.
acer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009125 i got it around 270$ and its nice i like the glossy more then the flat screens i think, i have a 19 inch dell next to it and the acer has more vivid color i think.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McBacker*


Hi guys!

First post in this forum... could u please tell me if Corsair HX1000 will fit in this case without avoiding me to install a 120mm fan in the bottom?

Thanks!


how come you need a fan in the bottom do like i did you may need to cut a little on the motherboard tray to hide the wires behind the tray like a normal psu but its worth it for how much cleaner the case is after.


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McBacker*


Hi guys!

First post in this forum... could u please tell me if Corsair HX1000 will fit in this case without avoiding me to install a 120mm fan in the bottom?

Thanks!


im pretty sure you will have to forgo that bottom installed 120/140mm fan
the hx is too long


----------



## McBacker

Thanks guys for the feeedback


----------



## gotspeed

@McBacker i think the fan on the power supply/hard drive cage just helps move the air from behind the cage. i didn't see a huge drop in temps but it helped


----------



## kev_b

I have my CM 690 torn apart right now, I am going to experiment with a few mods and then get it powder coated black.
The esata port on the top is one of the things I never liked about the 690 and up until today I never knew what to do with it, I have a Zune 80 and thought why not plug it right into the case and not the cradle, less wires running around on my desk.


----------



## doat

nice mod kev looks clean


----------



## gotspeed

o i would be worried about that getting bumped and snapping the connector or the zunes connector


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

[email protected]'s sig quote


----------



## gotspeed

hey i wasn't the one that said it


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I have my CM 690 torn apart right now, I am going to experiment with a few mods and then get it powder coated black.
The esata port on the top is one of the things I never liked about the 690 and up until today I never knew what to do with it, I have a Zune 80 and thought why not plug it right into the case and not the cradle, less wires running around on my desk.

+1 Smart thinking







.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
o i would be worried about that getting bumped and snapping the connector or the zunes connector

don't get me wrong i like the idea but i think for me a short wire might be better so it has some flex. it may just be how stuff is around here in this house lol.


----------



## doat

if nothing will have the possibility of bumping your pc then you should be alright but i think the weight of the mp3 player over time could bend the connector or something unless you hardly have it on there.


----------



## y_boy

hi

few days din on9~~

jz diy lengthen my psu cable

Before









After










i cut the 24pin cable 1 by 1 n lengthen it~~XD







include the 2x2 and sata power cable

finally can place my old n lausy psu on the place it should be


























Thn i neaten my cable~~

Here r the result~~

















give me some comment~thx


----------



## scottath

Much better - nice work considering the whole PSU situation....
Looks better than mine - but i aslo have heaps more stuff.....
Great work
9/10


----------



## y_boy

Thx for ur comment~

im so happy 2 hear that

that lausy psu just buy not long but when i buy i still dono nid how 2 choose~~

jz noe hw 2 select psu last month==

not goin 2 buy a new 1 becoz sort of budget.

Last week i saw a website gt sell these extension cable~~

thn i hav an idea to lengthen it~~

jz start tis morning and just took me about Â±1 hrs to complete it~

after testing till now still no problem~

so happy


----------



## gotspeed

@y_boy +1 rep for the work looks a lot better now lol, you made the funny kid look normal again lmao


----------



## y_boy

Thx~

+1 rep is wat???


----------



## gotspeed

on your stats under your name


----------



## y_boy

oo~
but for wat de??

gt wat meaning??


----------



## scottath

ust a thing that acumulates - the more rep (generaly) the more respect you have - think of it that way


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

rep = reputation points. Theoretically, if you have helped someone they are meant to acknowledge it with a rep+


----------



## y_boy

Oo

Thx a~~

Jz in tis forum~~still much dono yet


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I have my CM 690 torn apart right now, I am going to experiment with a few mods and then get it powder coated black.
The esata port on the top is one of the things I never liked about the 690 and up until today I never knew what to do with it, I have a Zune 80 and thought why not plug it right into the case and not the cradle, less wires running around on my desk.









Amazing idea, would benifit me and the zune, Im going to have to steal it,


----------



## Rian

Bored... So here are some pics =D


----------



## Nelson2011

do you have any intake fans?


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
do you have any intake fans?

Me?


----------



## doat

well from the pics he posted he should only have exhaust fans, the rear and the two at the top should be exhaust.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
well from the pics he posted he should only have exhaust fans, the rear and the two at the top should be exhaust.

Exactly... But just for refernce, iv got 2 130CFM 120's in the front as intake xD


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Exactly... But just for refernce, iv got 2 130CFM 120's in the front as intake xD


130cfm, link please


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


130cfm, link please


Cant seem to find them anymore.... Hmm
Found thses though 110cfm, Will carry on hunting down mine for you.

http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/coolj...21225buaf.html

Edit: 3000RPM ones are them;
http://www.ove rclo ck3 d.net/reviews.php?/cases_cooling/scythe_ultra_kaze_120mm_fans/1


----------



## doat

thanks man +1 rep, i have been looking for higher speed fans that don't cost like 20 bucks. I was trying to find the fan that came with my xigmatek dark knight, its 89CFM and like 32 DBA with long life bearings also feels quality, with no luck to finding it without the heatsink. That fan you linked me to, $15 is the max i will spend on a fan so that one i will consider unless one of us finds a better one cheaper.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@doat

Here have a look at these CM fans too .. I have the one with blue leds and it pushes a lot of air ..









Click here
Click here

Hope that helps!

CM 690 Club


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


@doat

Here have a look at these CM fans too .. I have the one with blue leds and it pushes a lot of air ..









 Click here 
 Click here 

Hope that helps!

CM 690 Club


those are very nice, i will look into those also. Thanks +rep. btw put the CM 690 club link in your sig so you don't have to keep putting it in your posts.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
thanks man +1 rep, i have been looking for higher speed fans that don't cost like 20 bucks. I was trying to find the fan that came with my xigmatek dark knight, its 89CFM and like 32 DBA with long life bearings also feels quality, with no luck to finding it without the heatsink. That fan you linked me to, $15 is the max i will spend on a fan so that one i will consider unless one of us finds a better one cheaper.

The newest CM 120mm fans can push 90cfm. I posted a question at the CM Forum to find out if they actually push that much air. The answer was yes.

Here's the link to that thread:
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewto...51005ccc26f82b

SVC.com has the CM 90 CFM Blue LED Silent Fan 120mm (R4-L2R-20CK-GP) for $9.99. They also have it in RED & GREEN LED.

http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20ac-gp.html


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
The newest CM 120mm fans can push 90cfm. I posted a question at the CM Forum to find out if they actually push that much air. The answer was yes.

Here's the link to that thread:
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewto...51005ccc26f82b

SVC.com has the CM 90 CFM Blue LED Silent Fan 120mm (R4-L2R-20CK-GP) for $9.99. They also have it in RED & GREEN LED.

http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20ac-gp.html

that is pretty cheap, i dont think my yate loons actually move 88cfm but they sure as hell move a lot of air quickly. Thanks for help +rep


----------



## Stellarex

Well, I'm waiting to get my digital camera (we broke ours. We gotta get a new one before we go to vegas but I'll list the mods I have done to this).

1. Stripped case to bare skeleton and plastidipped entire chassis (Looks like a black tank)
2. Pulled mesh off front and top and primed and painted blue
3. Blue cathode on top of case shining down on components
4. Terrible cable management provided by Corsair 750W (more cables than components)

I'll be 100% sure to post pictures as SOON as I get a damn camera!


----------



## doat

Pics or bannn!!!!


----------



## Stellarex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Pics or bannn!!!!









I WISH i could post pics. Stupid wife broke the camera when we were playing hockey... (Slippery Ice + LCD + Wifes first time skating = smash)


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stellarex* 
I WISH i could post pics. Stupid wife broke the camera when we were playing hockey... (Slippery Ice + LCD + Wifes first time skating = smash)

BAN HER!!!!! if she doesn't have an account here tell her to make one then BAN!!




























:swearing:


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stellarex* 
I WISH i could post pics. Stupid wife broke the camera when we were playing hockey... (Slippery Ice + LCD + Wifes first time skating = smash)

Blame it on the W-W-W-W-W-Wife...alcohol...


----------



## Stellarex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
BAN HER!!!!! if she doesn't have an account here tell her to make one then BAN!!




























:swearing:

She has had the banhammer dropped on her many times since then (if u know what I mean)


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stellarex* 
She has had the banhammer dropped on her many times since then (if u know what I mean)


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
those are very nice, i will look into those also. Thanks +rep. btw put the CM 690 club link in your sig so you don't have to keep putting it in your posts.

haha .. yeah you've noticed.. will do next post thanks for the tip!









Anyways if you want a strong fan I strongly recommend what i linked .. The non led is better because I got mine and it has 3 busted leds already for 4 months now..

CM 690 Club


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
haha .. yeah you've noticed.. will do next post thanks for the tip!









Anyways if you want a strong fan I strongly recommend what i linked .. The non led is better because I got mine and it has 3 busted leds already for 4 months now..

CM 690 Club


i got it bookmarked, i was thinking about getting blue LED fans to light up my case, just two for the top fans, so it will match the front of the case because i have 2 blue led fans and the fan controller LEDs turn blue on max speed.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
haha .. yeah you've noticed.. will do next post thanks for the tip!









Anyways if you want a strong fan I strongly recommend what i linked .. The non led is better because I got mine and it has 3 busted leds already for 4 months now..

CM 690 Club


how are the leds busted? they shouldn't burn out, did you bump them or mount it funny?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
how are the leds busted? they shouldn't burn out, did you bump them or mount it funny?

i have the same fans but idk people say they burn out but mine didn't till i changed the led's to a different color. its been abour 4-5 months with the ones i have.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i have the same fans but idk people say they burn out but mine didn't till i changed the led's to a different color. its been abour 4-5 months with the ones i have.

well you must have messed up somewhere when you switched the LEDs.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i have the same fans but idk people say they burn out but mine didn't till i changed the led's to a different color. its been abour 4-5 months with the ones i have.

bad connection?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
how are the leds busted? they shouldn't burn out, did you bump them or mount it funny?

I really don't know but sure thing is I never transfer the case that has that fan so no bumping .. and also I have another CM fan, the 90cfm rated black frame w/ 9 blades & blue leds .. also has some busted leds..

I think CM has issue on their fan leds.. but not all models..


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
bad connection?

no just not the color skeam i was going for lol
BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## Chimeracaust

I just got my CM690 today, and I must say I am loving this thing, very glad I chose it over an Antec 900. I would like to join the club, what do I need to do?

BTW put me down as un-modded for now, it's just stock and beautiful.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^just gotta post a pic of it - a little scrap of paper with your OCN name would help









highly recommended to mod it though - even if it's something simple like cutting out the honeycombs - a very moddable beautiful case


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
^just gotta post a pic of it - a little scrap of paper with your OCN name would help









highly recommended to mod it though - even if it's something simple like cutting out the honeycombs - a very moddable beautiful case









Alright, I will be putting several fans in it, after that I'll do what sounds interesting, but for now I am broke and a case modding newb.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
I really don't know but sure thing is I never transfer the case that has that fan so no bumping .. and also I have another CM fan, the 90cfm rated black frame w/ 9 blades & blue leds .. also has some busted leds..

I think CM has issue on their fan leds.. but not all models..









idk we have played with leds at school(itt-tech) and they don't blow till you put like 30volts to a 12 volt led.....









my guess is how ever you have them connected to the old one is a bad connection or the wire going to it is broken some how. try putting a volt meter to the leads on the ones not working see if there is any voltage at the led, that would tell you if its the led or wire.

edit: i have to have the most posts that wrap around to the next page lol this is like the 4th time now


----------



## nekromantik

I built me rig mid last month.
Not modded yet so add me to the UnModded


----------



## Sparky6string

Hey I've had one of these since September 07. I'm about to get another actually for a new build.

Mine isn't modded but I added some 140mm fans.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


Hey I've had one of these since September 07. I'm about to get another actually for a new build.

Mine isn't modded but I added some 140mm fans.


post some pics of it


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


post some pics of it










When my video card gets back from RMA I'll snap some shots of it. Might be putting in another board then too actually.


----------



## doat

I have always wondered if you could get two mobos, two CPUs, etc. and connect them together so you have two CPUs, ram, video cards, all that.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I have always wondered if you could get two mobos, two CPUs, etc. and connect them together so you have two CPUs, ram, video cards, all that.

its possable but you would need to know how the motherboards run and be able to code your own bios. i have a friend that has brothers that done that before and he able to get custom motherboards made too.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
its possable but you would need to know how the motherboards run and be able to code your own bios. i have a friend that has brothers that done that before and he able to get custom motherboards made too.

nice i have always wanted to buy another q6600 run two PCs and make them function as one.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

It's not the same thing as connecting two mobos together, but a server mobo is pretty close - two of everything except the board itself.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813182081


----------



## hy897t

Well here is mine. Just installed 2 more 120mm Blue LED fans on the top and new PSU and another 260 216. Here are a few pics I took oen of them at home then the rest at work. (We needed a 64bit OS to test on so I brought mine in plus I wanted to play a little HAWX during breaks) Not sure if it would be considered a mod since I used the window from CM but hey put me where i need to be


----------



## nekromantik

Yeah Im thinkin about buying the window too and putting a blue LED fan on the side to cool the gfx.


----------



## epidemic

I just replaced all my blue led fans because its too bright in my room at night.


----------



## Stellarex

Anyone else having real problems with cable management (especially a corsair psu) I have no idea where to put all these extra cables. seems like there just isnt enough room behind the mobo tray and the outside case.


----------



## cs_maan

I haven't had any issues, maybe because my PSU is modular. But you can always put some cables behind the HDD bays, and make sure you are using lots of zip ties.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stellarex* 
Anyone else having real problems with cable management (especially a corsair psu) I have no idea where to put all these extra cables. seems like there just isnt enough room behind the mobo tray and the outside case.

if you can upload a pic so we can get a idea of what your talking about how many cables are you trying to hide?


----------



## Flirto_stud

awr8 guys some ppl were impressed with my window mod and requested for pics...so here they are...i'll let them do the talking









*ok guys so i went on the with a few more mods...*

*Here is how the casing looked...naked b4 the window mod.....

*










*Here is the template drawn for the CUT...with ROUNDED edges !...*










*Here it is...with most of the hard work done..that is cut up with rounded edges...REPAINTED .....and the edging applied....the rubber edging was really really hard to find :S...but still got it done....*










*
Here is the close up of the rounded edges...what do ya think?*










*
Here it is with the window fitted and the cathodes off....just the led fans....*










*And here it is with the cathodes powered ON...*










*Here is how the casing looks from front....*

*
MOD 2*

*AND now for the second MOD where i cut the fan grills out and replaced them with my own custom ones....this greatly greatly improved the airflow...and really did reduce the noise.....*

*I took the pliers and went at it like beast !!*










*Here it is all cut out...*










*Did similar stuff with the bottom 140mm grill as well.....*

*Here are the three custom Chrome Fan grills i got....with one of them painted Flat black..eventually painted all 3 flat black...thats how i like em







*










*
And here is the pic with the custom grill in place....pretty sweet huh?
*










*AND HERE's the BOTTOM INTAKE FAN WITH GRILL.....*










*
soo lemme know what u guys think about this one?*


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flirto_stud* 
*AND now for the second MOD where i cut the fan grills out and replaced them with my own custom ones....this greatly greatly improved the airflow...and really did reduce the noise.....*
*Here are the three custom Chrome Fan grills i got....with one of them painted Flat black..eventually painted all 3 flat black...thats how i like em







*









how much did the back one reduce the noise. all but the back one right now on mine are cut out and im wondering if it would be worth it to take every thing out. cut 1 hole and put it all back to get rid of the very last little sound of air moving noise lol.
thinking maybe if i do a metal grill on the back about removing every other ring on it too. its would really be just to keep wires from going in. i know better then to stick my fingers in that hole...


----------



## Flirto_stud

dude the rings on these aftermarket grills dont restrict airflow whatsoever....so if i were u id keep the rings in place....for reasons that u know better









and yeah it rreally did reduce the noise...the back and bottom one showed the most gains...the top ones didnt that much...but thats maybe cause i got 88 cfm on bottom and rear...and CM generic fans on top...so thts why didnt notice much.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flirto_stud* 
dude the rings on these aftermarket grills dont restrict airflow whatsoever....so if i were u id keep the rings in place....for reasons that u know better









and yeah it rreally did reduce the noise...the back and bottom one showed the most gains...the top ones didnt that much...but thats maybe cause i got 88 cfm on bottom and rear...and CM generic fans on top...so thts why didnt notice much.

my back fan is the stock black cm fan every thing else in the case are blue led cm 120's.

i don't think i would have done it with the motherboard in still i would worry about a piece of metal falling some where after that i didn't notice and frying every thing lol

ps. did you paint the inside??


----------



## kev_b

I cut out the back for the rear fan yesterday and will be using a grill to dress up the hole, by the time the powder coating gets done it will be even cleaner.


----------



## doat

i need to put a grill on my rear fan, i had to use the filter from the bottom fan to cover the side fan and to help filter out dust and stuff, it looks a little awkward but helps.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stellarex* 
Anyone else having real problems with cable management (especially a corsair psu) I have no idea where to put all these extra cables. seems like there just isnt enough room behind the mobo tray and the outside case.

Stellarex,

Check out my build log here with pictures, it might help you out some.
HERE

The extra cabling that is from the Corsair can be placed in the HDD bay and tucked nicely down on the bottom. For the cables that you NEED for power, I have put them in between the mobo tray and the side panel. It is a TIGHT fit but keeps them out of the way quite nicely.

I have also modded my case to put a 120MM fan below my optical drive. It blows straight over my RAM to my Xigmatek....I have found that to work out quite nicely!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Stellarex,

Check out my build log here with pictures, it might help you out some.
HERE

The extra cabling that is from the Corsair can be placed in the HDD bay and tucked nicely down on the bottom. For the cables that you NEED for power, I have put them in between the mobo tray and the side panel. It is a TIGHT fit but keeps them out of the way quite nicely.

I have also modded my case to put a 120MM fan below my optical drive. It blows straight over my RAM to my Xigmatek....I have found that to work out quite nicely!

i put a fan in my drive bays also thanks to someone who gave me the idea on here forgot his name but i cut up the pieces of metal that block the drive bay slots and use them to mount the fan. It blows over my ram and into my xiggy dark knight too.


----------



## Guttboy

Same as what I did doat......works wonders!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
Same as what I did doat......works wonders!

yup














My fans are extremely loud when i turn them fully on it sounds like a jet engine turned on it is that loud. I turned them down to where i barely hear them and my temps actually dont change at all if i turn them off.


----------



## Guttboy

I actually removed the side fan and placed it in front. The honeycomb cutouts on the side panel really enhance the noise so that's why I moved it. Temps are actually a little bit better the way I have it now.


----------



## Stellarex

I'll have to tear my case apart this weekend, maybe even tonight when I put my new cooler in and I'll look into better cable management.

Thanks for the write up and support. +rep for you!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guttboy* 
I actually removed the side fan and placed it in front. The honeycomb cutouts on the side panel really enhance the noise so that's why I moved it. Temps are actually a little bit better the way I have it now.

yea i removed all of the honeycomb grills except for the upper side panel one because i can't put a fan there due to my xiggy. I need to get some grills.


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stellarex* 
I'll have to tear my case apart this weekend, maybe even tonight when I put my new cooler in and I'll look into better cable management.

Thanks for the write up and support. +rep for you!

No worries Stellarex.....glad I could help out! The Corsair can be a bit of a challenge to get it "in" but once it is there it is a great PSU. The cable management is also a bit of a challenge but once done is well worth the effort!


----------



## McBacker

Hi again!

I bought it! This is how i organized it....

  
  
  
 

Cya!


----------



## nekromantik

I got a blue LED fan and I have placed it on the side as a exaust but it has only brought idle GPU temps down by 2C. If I keep it as intake it drops by 5C but its very loud when attached as a intake. Its still the loudest fan I got on atm so not sure if its worth keepin as exaust if it only brings temps down by 2C and is loud.

I would show you guys a pic of me CM690 open but its a jungle in there lol
Not been able to cable manage at all.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Get a 120mm medium spd. Yate Loon or Scythe slipstream for the side panel.

120mm Yate loon med. spd. fan, $5.95
http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa1.html

Scythe Slipstream 120mm med.spd fan, $8.99
http://www.petrastechshop.com/12scsysstcaf2.html

I use the Scythe Slipstream on my side panel on my CM 690 & 590 cases as intake.

You may also want to do cable management in your CM 690 case which will also help bring down temps in your case.


----------



## nekromantik

Im looking for a LED fan for the side as I cant return the Thunderblade so will use the thunderblade as a exaust at the top and find a better fan for the side.

Was thinkin about the 120mm AKASA AK-174CB-4BLB. Its got 59cfm @ 29 db.
Will this be good or too loud?
Another option is a Coolermaster 42cfm @ 22db.


----------



## rammunition

just wondering, is this better than the antec 900 (1, not 2)


----------



## cs_maan

Yes, I have both, and in my humble opinion it is MUCH better than the 900 (1) not 2, its way easier to work with.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nekromantik* 
Im looking for a LED fan for the side as I cant return the Thunderblade so will use the thunderblade as a exaust at the top and find a better fan for the side.

Was thinkin about the 120mm AKASA AK-174CB-4BLB. Its got 59cfm @ 29 db.
Will this be good or too loud?
Another option is a Coolermaster 42cfm @ 22db.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/61...tl=g36c331s518


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason_B* 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/61...tl=g36c331s518

Im in the UK so cant get that. Not many places sell yate loons over here.









Thats 33db, wont that be as loud as my Thermaltake Thunderblade fan?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nekromantik* 
Im looking for a LED fan for the side as I cant return the Thunderblade so will use the thunderblade as a exaust at the top and find a better fan for the side.

Was thinkin about the 120mm AKASA AK-174CB-4BLB. Its got 59cfm @ 29 db.
Will this be good or too loud?
Another option is a Coolermaster 42cfm @ 22db.

Then get the new CM 120mm blue LED fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP which has 90cfm @ 19db. I'm sure you can get it where you're at.
Here's a link from the CM Forum regarding that CM fan.
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewto...51005ccc26f82b

CM 120mm Blue LED fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP
http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=4355

If you were in the USA that fan sells for $9.99 at SVC.com


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
Then get the new CM 120mm blue LED fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP which has 90cfm @ 19db. I'm sure you can get it where you're at.
Here's a link from the CM Forum regarding that CM fan.
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewto...51005ccc26f82b

CM 120mm Blue LED fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP
http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=36&id=4355

If you were in the USA that fan sells for $9.99 at SVC.com

have you got one of them. 19db for 90cfm sounds a bit too unrealstic as did my thunderblade 75cfm at 21db.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nekromantik* 
have you got one of them. 19db for 90cfm sounds a bit too unrealstic as did my thunderblade 75cfm at 21db.

No I don't have the fans yet but I do plan on buying 2 of them from SVC.com. I'm in the midst of building a Q9400 system for a relative. Another member here has them. If you read the link I posted from CM forum someone there has them as well.


----------



## bobfig

ok guys the stats are realistic in my opinion because i have 5 of the 70 CFM fans in my case and they run full blast and its pretty dang quiet.
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=116

MY VIDEO

that is with all 5 on a crappy digi camera.


----------



## doat

you should hear my 88cfm yate loons i am used to it but when i turn off my pc it is so much quieter.


----------



## cs_maan

I've yet to replace the fans in my 690, I still can't decide what ones to get, and I have a feeling I'm going to buy some Yate Loons and paint them UV colors for when I buy my UV stuff.

Argh! I have so much stuff left to buy.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I've yet to replace the fans in my 690, I still can't decide what ones to get, and I have a feeling I'm going to buy some Yate Loons and paint them UV colors for when I buy my UV stuff.

Argh! I have so much stuff left to buy.










you and me both dude


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


you and me both dude


Its frustrating man, but at least I got 3 things out of the way, and I am really excited for when the other two of the three get here




























:







.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Its frustrating man, but at least I got 3 things out of the way, and I am really excited for when the other two of the three get here




























:







.


okay now im curious...
what 3 first things did you get done?
and
what are the next 2 or three?! have you ordered them already?
teellllllll mmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## doat

yate loons are good but get a controller because they are loud, using wire grills help a lot and reduce case vibrations. With my loons the airflow is what the noise is.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


have you got one of them. 19db for 90cfm sounds a bit too unrealstic as did my thunderblade 75cfm at 21db.


Yeah... that's 90CFM at its fastest and 19dbA at its slowest.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


okay now im curious...
what 3 first things did you get done?
and
what are the next 2 or three?! have you ordered them already?
teellllllll mmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Well I got my Logitech Z-2300's today, because I'm a junkie for bass lol







.

The other two things on the way are Megatron







, with the Enzotech AM2 Retention Kit, and a High Speed Panaflo rated at 41 dBA and 103.8 CFM







.

@doat, thanks for reminding me about the wire grills, gotta add those to my to do list







.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Well I got my Logitech Z-2300's today, because I'm a junkie for bass lol







.

The other two things on the way are Megatron







, with the Enzotech AM2 Retention Kit, and a High Speed Panaflo rated at 41 dBA and 103.8 CFM







.

@doat, thanks for reminding me about the wire grills, gotta add those to my to do list







.


i bought one from a member on here for my rear exhaust fan so wires and stuff don't get caught up in the blades. Would a push/pull setup help with my heatsink? Only problem is i would have to use one of my yate loons because they are 88cfm and the xiggy is 89cfm but how would i hold the fan on the heatsink?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i bought one from a member on here for my rear exhaust fan so wires and stuff don't get caught up in the blades. Would a push/pull setup help with my heatsink? Only problem is i would have to use one of my yate loons because they are 88cfm and the xiggy is 89cfm but how would i hold the fan on the heatsink?

If you are using 25mm fans it would definitely help, just put the Xig in front and the yate in the back. You can hold them down with some zip ties, its quite easy







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
If you are using 25mm fans it would definitely help, just put the Xig in front and the yate in the back. You can hold them down with some zip ties, its quite easy







.

thing is my rear exhaust yate is very close to the heatsink, i know i can squeeze a fan in there but isnt my rear fan acting as a push/pull setup? im thinking of doing the plastic dip on my case to reduce vibrations but i wanna see results.


----------



## cs_maan

Check out grunion's thread about plasti-dip, I'll link you to it when it shows up in my subscriptions.

I think if its THAT close you'll be fine, either way the more the merrier







. You could always make a shroud so that you put it on the exhaust fan in the rear, and the other side of it is on the cooler.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...your-case.html

That's the link, its got tons of pictures of plasti-dipped cases.


----------



## Sparky6string

I think I might cut out the honeycomb grates like was shown a couple pages earlier and get some of those grills. I'd like to cut down the noise as much as possible. I just bought another one of these for a second build I have going on and if that mod works well enough I'll do it twice.

Also I don't like the location of the external usb/sata etc interface so I might add one for the front, but I'd also like to add a fan controller on the front. If I put both on the front I doubt there will be room for an extra fan. =/


----------



## doat

thx csmaan +rep
Sparky, cutting out the honeycomb grills will reduce sound dramatically but be sure to file the edges but they are sharper than razor blades.


----------



## Flirto_stud

Hell yeah cutting them is totally worth it...check out how i did mine here....heres the link









http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6180284


----------



## cs_maan

Please don't use tin snips if you want to cut them. No offense to those who do but, if you use tin snips its going to bed the case and make it look bleh. Use a dremel to cut the grills.
As for the plastic ones, I used wire cutters.


----------



## Stellarex

Does anyone know where I can get a new front bezel for the 690? The prongs that hold it in on mine are broken now (from moving and replacing fans on the front) and it wont sit right on my case and looks really poopy =(


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stellarex* 
Does anyone know where I can get a new front bezel for the 690? The prongs that hold it in on mine are broken now (from moving and replacing fans on the front) and it wont sit right on my case and looks really poopy =(

yea taking my front off multiple times has messed with the top right clip the gap between the case and the front is wider than the other side but not that much.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stellarex* 
Does anyone know where I can get a new front bezel for the 690? The prongs that hold it in on mine are broken now (from moving and replacing fans on the front) and it wont sit right on my case and looks really poopy =(

lol at the really poopy bit

i know what you mean, im waiting for the same thing to happen to me..

maybe email or call up the cooler master company themselves, tell them everything, and ask if they can send you a new one...
you might be able to get a new panel free. who knows


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
thx csmaan +rep
Sparky, cutting out the honeycomb grills will reduce sound dramatically but be sure to file the edges but they are sharper than razor blades.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flirto_stud* 
Hell yeah cutting them is totally worth it...check out how i did mine here....heres the link









http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6180284


Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Please don't use tin snips if you want to cut them. No offense to those who do but, if you use tin snips its going to bed the case and make it look bleh. Use a dremel to cut the grills.
As for the plastic ones, I used wire cutters.

Ya I think I'm sold, and when I can I'll give it a go. Thanks for the Dremel advice, and thanks for the template to follow Flirto.

I've got the 3 120mm fans in my case, I added two 140mm fans, then there's the Tuniq Tower's 120mm and my power source's 120mm. I wanted a cool case and I got one, but now the noise is starting to get to me and I need to do something before I go batty.


----------



## Stellarex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


yea taking my front off multiple times has messed with the top right clip the gap between the case and the front is wider than the other side but not that much.



The actual clip broke so my top doesnt clip the whole way. Looks rather poopy...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stellarex*


The actual clip broke so my top doesnt clip the whole way. Looks rather poopy...


ouch mine has just been squeezed and wont open back up to where it holds.


----------



## Stellarex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


ouch mine has just been squeezed and wont open back up to where it holds.


So much for the pictures for the club =( I can still kinda click it on there but it doesnt look very good and seamless on the top like I had planned =(


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


ouch mine has just been squeezed and wont open back up to where it holds.


Maybe try fit a spring mechanism in the opening so it springs back out? Given that its not broken.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stellarex* 
So much for the pictures for the club =( I can still kinda click it on there but it doesnt look very good and seamless on the top like I had planned =(

yea i need to get a better pic of my case to post in here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Maybe try fit a spring mechanism in the opening so it springs back out? Given that its not broken.

i was thinking of cutting the springs inside pens and putting it in there but not sure if it's strong enough


----------



## cs_maan

I was just thinking of bending a small/strong piece of metal into a "V" shape and wedging it in because the spring from a pen will be way too weak,


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I was just thinking of bending a small/strong piece of metal into a "V" shape and wedging it in because the spring from a pen will be way too weak,


good idea, it's nothing major it just looks a little wider than the other side can barely tell.


----------



## cs_maan

Yeah, I had that happen to me with an old ACER case, except I completely broke the clip so I had to duck tape the bottom front of the case to hold it together. Little things like that would bother more than anything in the world lol. Stupid ocd.


----------



## doat

lol, i sort of know what you mean, i have ocd like symptoms when i eat, for example, gummy bears. I have to suck on the red gummy bears longer than the others.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
lol, i sort of know what you mean, i have ocd like symptoms when i eat, for example, gummy bears. I have to suck on the red gummy bears longer than the others.

but when you eat skittles....
do you HAVE to sort them into colors and numbers, and eat them evenly and in order so when you have six left you have one of each color?

yeaaahhh.... me=


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
but when you eat skittles....
do you HAVE to sort them into colors and numbers, and eat them evenly and in order so when you have six left you have one of each color?

yeaaahhh.... me=









I do that sometimes haha, but because I'm bored, or I sort out all skittles of one color and eat them at the end, but not before counting them.


----------



## kev_b

I am working on my CM 690 little by little, I cut the top grill out and replaced it with something a bit more free flowing, it still looks like **** until I get the powder coat done, I just hope I get it done before my pending surgery on my back.
I still need to order 2 more grills for the bottom fans then 2 filters.
Next up is changing the hard drive cage for better air flow thru it.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
but when you eat skittles....
do you HAVE to sort them into colors and numbers, and eat them evenly and in order so when you have six left you have one of each color?

yeaaahhh.... me=









lol i wasnt saying i have a strong case of ocd.


----------



## scottath

What was the idea behind adding that grill above the fans if the plastic+metal mesh already goes on top?
How you planning on moifying the HDD bay?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
What was the idea behind adding that grill above the fans if the plastic+metal mesh already goes on top?
How you planning on moifying the HDD bay?

that is what i was thinking i just cut off the plastic strips and the grills all together and just use the mesh for filter. My top fans are exhaust anyway so i don't see how dust will get sucked in through there.


----------



## scottath

Same - i just have cut out the plastic strips nad the grill and left it like that


----------



## cs_maan

Its probably just for looks, so you don't have to look at the cutout. All I've removed so far is just the plastic strips.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
lol i wasnt saying i have a strong case of ocd.

well lucky you rofl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
What was the idea behind adding that grill above the fans if the plastic+metal mesh already goes on top?
How you planning on moifying the HDD bay?

this is how i did it

















but im sure others have their own way


----------



## doat

i thought about doing that to my harddrive bay since i will most likely only have 3 but i have them spaced out to get good air flow between them.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
What was the idea behind adding that grill above the fans if the plastic+metal mesh already goes on top?
How you planning on moifying the HDD bay?

I just wasn't sold on the pin hole grills on the CM case, looks mostly but more air flow as well.
The hard drive cage mod is more or less a copy from Lian-Li, its a little more of an open design, I am also using rubber bushings for mounting it for noise and vibration.


----------



## doat

very nice kev b.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I just wasn't sold on the pin hole grills on the CM case, looks mostly but more air flow as well.
The hard drive cage mod is more or less a copy from Lian-Li, its a little more of an open design, I am also using rubber bushings for mounting it for noise and vibration.

How exactly did you mount that in there?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
How exactly did you mount that in there?

It's just 2 L-brakets that I'll rivit to the bottom of the case and thumb screws that bolt the cage and bushings to that but I need to get another grill for the fan in front of the drive cage and see how far the fan goes in, the filter will be a 140 mm magnetic filter that fits over the grill so it will be easy to clean and I won't have to remove the fan to clean the filter that CM uses, I am going to do the same with the bottom floor mount fan.
I more or less been going thru this forum looking for something that hasn't been tried yet.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
It's just 2 L-brakets that I'll rivit to the bottom of the case and thumb screws that bolt the cage and bushings to that but I need to get another grill for the fan in front of the drive cage and see how far the fan goes in, the filter will be a 140 mm magnetic filter that fits over the grill so it will be easy to clean and I won't have to remove the fan to clean the filter that CM uses, I am going to do the same with the bottom floor mount fan.
I more or less been going thru this forum looking for something that hasn't been tried yet.









Thanks for that info, that seems like a great mounting system.

+1


----------



## xlr8ter

I finally was able to take pictures of my 690

I haven't done anything major. I cut out the plastic grill thing on the front and top, did a little mod where I separated the two LEDs so light doesn't cross over to the other (it really bugs me when LEDs do that), and I sharpied the entire front (I could see the gray through the mesh and it bugged me), I also used the bottom fan filter to mount a fan in the 5.25" bays.

Pictures:




































NOTE: The case is currently empty as i'm waiting for the motherboard and PSU


----------



## Sparky6string

Nice xlr8ter. Where did you get those filters on the front? Stock mine looks much different than that. I'd like to replace the grill on the front bottom fan and get rid of the plastic and foam like you did there.


----------



## xlr8ter

I just used the bottom fan filter and those metal 5.25" place holder things that are on there when you fist get the case.


----------



## Sparky6string

Oh I left that on the bottom. What are you using as a filter on the bottom?


----------



## xlr8ter

Thats the original filter that came with it

EDIT: Never mind, I thought you meant the bottom front filter. I just left the bottom open, might just put a piece of cardboard to block it.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys I've got a thermometer in my case that has a small magnet behind it, could it damage the motherboard if it's like 5 cm away or so?


----------



## cs_maan

Eh...I'd keep it away, I don't allow magnets near 5ft of my computer.


----------



## doat

i think strong magnets affect it but i still would not have a magnet in there.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Magnets have no effect on your PC.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Magnets have no effect on your PC.









Especially on the hard drives


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Magnets have no effect on your PC.









they have a Mass Effect, get it? mass effect the game ha ha he dammit


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
they have a Mass Effect, get it? mass effect the game ha ha he dammit









it was a brave effort man, but we're still gonna have to







you


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Magnets have no effect on your PC.









Run an electromagnet over your hard drive and tell me it has no effect












































Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
they have a Mass Effect, get it? mass effect the game ha ha he dammit









epic fail


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:

epic fail








Epic agree!


----------



## Stellarex

Horray for the wifes cell phone!









Thats without the front cover because its messed up (and sorry, her camera doesnt have a flash)

This is with the front cover on







Thats the stupid clip that broke


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Epic agree!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Run an electromagnet over your hard drive and tell me it has no effect












































epic fail









i was bored as hell lol


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i was bored as hell lol


Its okay







, it gave me some good lulz when I saw that







.


----------



## Flirto_stud

HEy guys i am Planning to add LED fans to my window...ONE 120mm and ONE 80mm...can u suggest that what IN YOUR OPINION IS the best placement for them?

i have decided on ONE 120mm fan towards the middle of the casing..just below the graphics card..and ONE 80mm just above the RAM (towards top ) ..to cool the ram...

*Kind of like this....* So lemme know what u think..is this okay or shud i change the placement ? OR WILL THIS JUST DESTROY THE LOOKS OF THE WINDOW ?










*
Fans will be added with FLAT BLACK Grills over them......*


----------



## doat

i hear side fans disrupt the airflow but with your case i don't think you need a fan blowing on your ram since your cpu cooler is right next to the ram so that is sucking heat from them.


----------



## cs_maan

Don't mess with the window, plus adding that 80mm fan will just disrupt airflow. Buy the Corsair XMS or OCZ memory cooler. Those look really cool and will cool your memory of course.


----------



## Bartmasta

Aluminum foil works too


----------



## xlr8ter

This thread left the top 10 for a sec, how could this happen???

Anyway, I would just leave the window how it is.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

I recently had Verizon Fios placed in my house and my installer told me about his new Quad Core build. I had heard about the Dual Core but nothing of the Quad Core. Since than I have been investigating daily...hours upon end. Basically about 7 hours a night...longer on weekends.

My last build was 8 single core Pentium computers in 2000!! I'm hoping my research has led me to a low cost, yet fast build.

So far I found the BEST case I think I could find, and reading from page 1 to page 76 verbatim of this forum... I have found a community that is TOP NOTCH in advice and encouragement. I'm looking forward to reading the rest!

My case will be here in two days, and I am ready to rip it apart and start the mods...paint, as well as working on the side panel. My Dremel will be working overdrive very shortly!~

I look forward to posting more as well as sharing pictures of the process!

Thanks for all of your input so far and I look forward to becoming a strong member in the future!

Insight


----------



## bobfig

welcom to the club. Watch out it will be addicting. And you will be able to runn faster since your walet will be empty soon.


----------



## cs_maan

Lol you are too correct bobfig. I had $169 last friday...now I'm down to $15 from upgrading my build. Money flies dammit.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Lol you are too correct bobfig. I had $169 last friday...now I'm down to $15 from upgrading my build. Money flies dammit.










ain't that the truth, i remember last summer i had $800 for my build, i bought everything and i had less than $20 left when i ordered the full system and then upgrades came later on.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Lol you are too correct bobfig. I had $169 last friday...now I'm down to $15 from upgrading my build. Money flies dammit.










lol ive been trying to save for some upgrades for the last months..and that has been failing horribly lol

i need some....800 bucks...and i have some.. -200 lol


----------



## cs_maan

I still need roughly about $400 lol, so I've got ages to go before I save all that up.


----------



## doat

i wish i had 35 rep so i can sell some laptops and other stuff on here, i need money for classes. Im soo close, 19rep!!! should have at least 25 but the people didn't rep me for the help i gave, oh well at least i helped someone.


----------



## loop0001

i should start selling drugs or something.... ...

kidding!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@doat

+rep for the tip


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


@doat

+rep for the tip










Seconded







.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Lol you are too correct bobfig. I had $169 last friday...now I'm down to $15 from upgrading my build. Money flies dammit.









i got one of these for my $ it keeps it from flying away









hey give me a break it was better then the mass effect joke lol


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i got one of these for my $ it keeps it from flying away









hey give me a break it was better then the mass effect joke lol
































LMAO, oh man, that made my morning much better.


----------



## gotspeed

@cs_maan no problem lol, most of the time i just look at how sweet my cm 690 looks and i feel better and the fact that my i7 has been on for over 1 week steady with out a signal reboot is a positive also.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


@doat

+rep for the tip










aww thanks yagit and csmaan


----------



## doat

This thread is not dying at page 438, tomorrow i will start cutting my mobo tray and work on my cable management and take progress pics. Hopefully it will not rain tonight or tomorrow so my backyard won't get wet. Thx again you two, you know who you are, i really appreciate it.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
This thread is not dying at page 438, tomorrow i will start cutting my mobo tray and work on my cable management and take progress pics. Hopefully it will not rain tonight or tomorrow so my backyard won't get wet. Thx again you two, you know who you are, i really appreciate it.

Hopefully not at 438!









Great keep us posted on your mod. hope to see it sooner..


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Hopefully not at 438!









Great keep us posted on your mod. hope to see it sooner..









I would like to start tonight but i think the sound of cutting metal on a monday night would disturb my neighbors, which sucks because i love working on projects at night.


----------



## loop0001

alright so soon i get to work on my case some more








i have plasti dip ready to go, have a new gpu on the way that needs a 6pin to power so have to reroute that cord, also have a sunbeam rheobus that i will connect to all my fans.

ill have to cut out all the zip ties i have in the case so i can redo all the cords and spray the case. also i will be cutting a couple holes to make management even easier for me.

as for the one unfinished side panel i still need to work on....not sure what i will do. im stuck in the same exact problem as when i first painted it.. kind of thinking of just making it all black again and then say done with it until i think up some entirely new way..

wanted to give the update! will take and post pics


----------



## scottath

Latest picture:

Hanging fan only there as benching atm (3dmakr06 - trying for 22k)
Nice camera phone image:


----------



## cs_maan

MegaTRAWNZ IZ HERE!

Arrived today with the retention bracket







...except I managed to "screw up" one of the screws that came with it







...







for the lame pun







. So now I have to go to the hardware store to get another one. And then mounting, and then pictures







.


----------



## doat

what is that on your ram? looks like a small fan

csmaan, optimus prime weakened your screws


----------



## scottath

Yep - it is a small fan from an old Socket A AMD heatsink.
I mounted it by screwing the board down with extra standoffs - then made a tower of them about 5 high and screwed that fan on with some other screws i found (meccano ones didnt fit)....it's my ram cooling


----------



## doat

nice,i dont think i need any ram cooling since my heatsink fan is right next to my ram and i have a fan in the drive bay next to it and i have two top exhaust fans right above it. I think my ram is cool.


----------



## scottath

My ram is running usually at >2.1v so it get nice and toasty.....(i can run them at 1300mhz each)

I need to put a fan back on my northbridge also - it dosent like this atm.....
Dual video cards, 4 Dimms and running 482mhz FSB....getting rather warm even with all the fans around


----------



## doat

i have not overclocked my ram, don't really know how to or if it will improve performance.


----------



## scottath

will increase performance a little - also helps CPU get higher (usually if CPU is overclocked - the ram is also as the FSB of the CPU is also the FSB for the ram)


----------



## doat

so overclocking my cpu overclocks my ram accordingly?


----------



## scottath

Yes.
You increase the FSB of your CPU and your ram divider is at 2:1 - your ram will increase at the same rate. (doubled - as it's ddr2) so atm with my FSB at 482mhz - the slowest my ram can run at is 964mhz - though they are running at i think 1170mhz


----------



## doat

oh, sweet, thanks +rep


----------



## scottath

carefull though - adding voltage will shorten their life if not cooled (hence- my ram has heatsinks and fans on it)
also - not all ram can overclock much....most can go up one level - 800->1066 etc......whereas mine have the best DDR2 chips available Micron D9GMH - and my 800mhz sticks can do >1300mhz


----------



## doat

i think mine goes up to 800mhz or 1066


----------



## Flirto_stud

np doat anytime man...looking forward to the pics of the management







keep us posted


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flirto_stud* 
np doat anytime man...looking forward to the pics of the management







keep us posted

I will take pics when i gut out my case, template, after each cut, and the finished product.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i got one of these for my $ it keeps it from flying away









hey give me a break it was better then the mass effect joke lol


Barely


----------



## aayushnair

Hows this ??


----------



## scottath

No picture......


----------



## aayushnair

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


No picture......


sorry !! - just edited the post


----------



## Flirto_stud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aayushnair*


Hows this ??


its gud man...but i think that you need to redo the interior paint...AS QUITE A LOT has chipped off :S and in places where i cant imagine how it got chipped in the first place...i mean the 5.25 bays ? seriously :O


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flirto_stud* 
its gud man...but i think that you need to redo the interior paint...AS QUITE A LOT has chipped off :S and in places where i cant imagine how it got chipped in the first place...i mean the 5.25 bays ? seriously :O

i was thinking more about the dust lol look at the north bridge and bottem fan
but +1 on the scratches *** comment


----------



## doat

yea the scratches just ruin it.

It looks sunny outside although it will be hot and muggy again.


----------



## doat

i am currently making my cut, i made one cut for the SATA cables and two PCI-E cables for my video card and i started on the other cut for the mobo power cable but my dremel is really hot so i am letting it cool down. Here are some teaser pics, that long thing is the broken file i am using to smoothen the extremely sharp edges.
















I hate the metal dust it acts like a magnet, i will clean it off with a damp rag and clean my filters.

UPDATE!!!
More pics!! Dremel finally lost too much juice and it takes forever to make a cut so it is charging right now. More pics will be up in a few hrs when it is charged.
2nd cut
















The Work Area, excuse the mess we recently used the grill and have not moved it back yet


----------



## doat

Here is the finished product i could not hide some of the cables because they are too short to route them properly especially the fan wires.


----------



## loop0001

hey doat..if you are working on that currently....best make a new thread in the work log section...then just post the link here


----------



## doat

I just finished it now and since i took out my cpu to clean it it reset my clock speeds. I'll just post the rest of the pics now if that is ok with everyone since i already got it setup.


----------



## Sparky6string

My second 690 just arrived. I'll take some shots of it when I remove it from box if I remember. I get to put this system together today. =D


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey again guys

I'm considering adding an intake fan to my 5.25 drive area. The pressure in my case will still be negative but close to neutral.

I wanna do this to help the temps on my cpu, but I don't know if it's worth it. Will dust get in my case?

Does anybody know a good blue LED fan that will work for this? I'm thinking of just getting another 140mm blue CM (61 CFM)


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey again guys

I'm considering adding an intake fan to my 5.25 drive area. The pressure in my case will still be negative but close to neutral.

I wanna do this to help the temps on my cpu, but I don't know if it's worth it. Will dust get in my case?

Does anybody know a good blue LED fan that will work for this? I'm thinking of just getting another 140mm blue CM (61 CFM)

There's these CM fans that look pretty cool, I'll post a link in a second.

Here it is.
http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20ac-gp.html

I think those fans a freaking sexy, especially in green.


----------



## Bartmasta

Airflow 90 CFM

Noise 19 dBA

sounds too good to be true

my 140 mm is 16dBA and 61 CFM


----------



## cs_maan

Well I think we can both agree that that 90CFM/19dBA is a little far fetched. I believe the 90CFM but not the 19dBA. I'd still get them though, which I will eventually.


----------



## Bartmasta

http://www.hardware.info/en-US/produ...LED_fan_120mm/


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


http://www.hardware.info/en-US/produ...LED_fan_120mm/


Guess I believed the wrong thing lol, either way they seem pretty good. And finally add some variety to the generic crappy green LED fans I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm thinking of getting this http://www.coolermaster.com/products...detail&id=4395

1) will my cpu temps drop

2) will dust get in

3) how will the fan affect the temps of other hardware


----------



## cs_maan

I don't think it will be a very small drop in CPU temps. And yes dust will get in, but it will get trapped by the filters (this happens to mine), some will make it in though.

As far as improving temps of other hardware, it could possibly keep the NB a little cooler if any air makes it there.


----------



## Bartmasta

so is it worth it


----------



## cs_maan

I'd say its worth it, anything to improve airflow is worth it to me.


----------



## gotspeed

actions speak louder than words


----------



## Bartmasta

looks nice


----------



## Sparky6string

Since there's some fan discussion going on I'm getting one of these to try out.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608004

They're supposed to be nice and quiet, and quality. Gonna start with one and see if they're good enough to get more.


----------



## SporkofdooM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


actions speak louder than words


Weirdly enough, I found that I had higher CPU temps when I put a fan into that bay space. Only made like 3 degrees difference, but it matters to me hehe


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SporkofdooM*


Weirdly enough, I found that I had higher CPU temps when I put a fan into that bay space. Only made like 3 degrees difference, but it matters to me hehe


you sure it was b/c of that fan not room temp or just something else?


----------



## cs_maan

I think I'm going to test this theory.
I just need a program that will show me progressively what my temps are...like a chart or something, is there anything that does this?


----------



## Sparky6string

OK I haven't uploaded pics of my computer because it's largely unspectacular looking. IMO a computer should not be heard other than the speakers, and only interfaces should be seen. Anyway...

Here's my rig in it's native environment.









Here's some guts.









A knock on the door and look what the stork delivered.









The youngster in placenta.









A chip off the old block.


----------



## cs_maan

So how come you ordered two.
You love it that much ?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I think I'm going to test this theory.
I just need a program that will show me progressively what my temps are...like a chart or something, is there anything that does this?

not sure what program you could use but please test it


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
not sure what program you could use but please test it

I'll test it Thursday because I'll have a lot of free time, that and it'll give me time to find a program that can make me a chart.


----------



## felipeanon

put me in =D http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/DSC018371.JPG


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
So how come you ordered two.
You love it that much ?









Yes. The first one worked so well for me that when I started this build for my son I went with another. I've had the first one since 2007.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm wondering if I should get 2 fans for my case

1 for the drive bay (waiting for cs maan to test the temperatures with it)

and 1 to replace my bottom fan, this one with an LED so the bottom of my case looks nice


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
Yes. The first one worked so well for me that when I started this build for my son I went with another. I've had the first one since 2007.

Very nice, that's what I call a true 690 club member. Although having owned one already, you purchased another







. Kudos to you.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Very nice, that's what I call a true 690 club member. Although having owned one already, you purchased another







. Kudos to you.

Well I do consider myself a club member but I don't think I've been officially added.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
Well I do consider myself a club member but I don't think I've been officially added.









You will be added in the next update I'm assuming, it took a while for me to be added as well but I did. Just have patience.


----------



## gotspeed

i hate noobs online this little 12 year old doesn't think i have a i7 with 6 gigs of ram playing lfs lmao.

here kid.
ps sorry for the off topic.


----------



## aayushnair

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


yea the scratches just ruin it.

It looks sunny outside although it will be hot and muggy again.


Hi,

I know mate !! I didnt have too much time on my hands, this weekend it's gonna be the paint job again, and the dust as well....need to get rid of it!!!

Will update the pix later this week, thanks.


----------



## aayushnair

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flirto_stud*


its gud man...but i think that you need to redo the interior paint...AS QUITE A LOT has chipped off :S and in places where i cant imagine how it got chipped in the first place...i mean the 5.25 bays ? seriously :O


Yah man !! im gonna have the paint job done this weekend ... i dont know either.. i mean nothing i can think of could have caused it in those regions !!


----------



## Vermillion

Hi guys,
Im thinking about upgrading to this case, and I have some questions.
How well does it support a 2x120mm radiator up top?(or a 2x 140mm for that matter)
How easy is it to remove the CM logo on the front?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

The logo on the front is easy to remove, but the mesh behind it is recessed in the shape of the CM badge. You'd probably want another (large) case badge to put in it's place.

Since I'm on air, I'll let one of our WC guys talk about radiators and rad mods to the 690... I have seen it done often, though.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Got my first set of toys yesterday... MB...Reapers, and Card.

Tomorrow I finally get my 690!!!

I've been progressing through the posts and am thankful to page 97 and cyborg939 for the great tutorial! I've seen color schemes of black and red, but have not yet seen any other colors....

First.....I'm wondering if anyone has given a shot at white?? I kinda figured the led fans would "pop" more with a light background. I know black is stealth, but would white be too revealing??

Second....as far as the mod to the case.... I'm looking at a specialized cutting...... has anyone done anything such as this aside from the random windows? I don't really care if you see all of my interior....but I thought it would be cool to make the cut-out of the case the showpiece! (I bought a Dremel to cut out pumpkins for Halloween for god's sake!!!!) Imagine what I would do for the computer!!









I know what I want to create...(won't let you in on that one quite yet)..... But what do you all think?? Has anyone done this yet??

I want to show the effort that all of you have in your creations, and give back to the community.....Kind of an OC tribute..... for thanks!

Any thoughts??

Insight


----------



## doat

Your ideas are great and original and i think a white mesh grill with a blue led fan looks really nice i have seen someone on here paint his case half black and white i will try to find a link for you but it came out really well. Word of advice, cut out the honey comb fan grills on the case for better airflow and nosie reduction and get the wire grills. Welcome to OCN.
Here is one that another person did http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ite-cm690.html


----------



## cs_maan

I got my stuffs today







. Four 901 Yate Loons and my Rheobus







, I must say the Rheo is pretty sexy. And despite the fact that my Yates aren't "real" for lack of a better term, they are pretty quiet and move a good amount of air







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I got my stuffs today







. Four 901 Yate Loons and my Rheobus







, I must say the Rheo is pretty sexy. And despite the fact that my Yates aren't "real" for lack of a better term, they are pretty quiet and move a good amount of air







.

Did your yates from jab-tech? that is where i got mine they are quiet but the air movement is loud due to it moving so much air.

Sorry i could not find the half white and black CM 690 case i really wish i could find it i looked through 15 pages of the case mod logs.


----------



## cs_maan

I got them from Xoxide actually, they were $3.99 a piece so I couldn't resist, if they end up sucking I'll just make fan shrouds from them or sell them.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I got them from Xoxide actually, they were $3.99 a piece so I couldn't resist, if they end up sucking I'll just make fan shrouds from them or sell them.

i got my fans from jab-tech for like $3.48 each HA, what are fan shrouds? i probably know but just never knew the name.


----------



## cs_maan

When you use the main frame of the fan and add it to a regular fan to improve the airflow of the fan usually and to work around the "dead zone" right by the circular part of the fan where the motor is.

Looks like this:


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
When you use the main frame of the fan and add it to a regular fan to improve the airflow of the fan usually and to work around the "dead zone" right by the circular part of the fan where the motor is.

so you cover the other side of the fan with the casing of another fan?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
so you cover the other side of the fan with the casing of another fan?

Pretty much, I'm not sure but I think it might also help static pressure as well.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i got my fans from jab-tech for like $3.48 each HA, what are fan shrouds? i probably know but just never knew the name.

Quoted the wrong one =D


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Pretty much, I'm not sure but I think it might also help static pressure as well.

i've always been confused about static, negative, and positive air pressure can you explain that?
Isn't like static is neutral air pressure, negative is exhaust and positive is intake?


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Actually I wasn't referring to the mesh..... I was talking about painting the inside of the case white.....

Any thoughts??


----------



## doat

Oh well if you are not going to have a window or some way of seeing the inside i don't see the point.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

The window will be large enough to see through, but the image is what I am looking for... not just an open window, rather... a picture to look through... and led's to escape from


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind*


The window will be large enough to see through, but the image is what I am looking for... not just an open window, rather... a picture to look through... and led's to escape from


I would paint the inside if you are going to do that, if you are going for a scheme them i would be thorough and paint everything that goes with it.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I would paint the inside if you are going to do that, if you are going for a scheme them i would be thorough and paint everything that goes with it.



Posted both... inside...... maybe White.... for effect...... Case.... cut out to show more..... OH nevermind..........Case comes tomorrow! Will share what I do when it happens! (may take some time)

Just changed from the Q9300 to the Q9400 due to price and availability! $5 more for a better all-around...here we go!

HD will be pulled from old comp...400GB and a second 450GB.... externals of 2 x 500 and one 750.

My wallet feels lighter already! Only one more buy! POWER.... any suggestions there??


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i've always been confused about static, negative, and positive air pressure can you explain that?
Isn't like static is neutral air pressure, negative is exhaust and positive is intake?

Static air pressure, in our terms is how much air the fan is capable of successfully pushing, through a dense area like a heat sink. That's why you want a 38mm fan for your heat sink especially if it has fins that are dense, so it can push air through them easier than a 25mm fan would. A 25mm fan would be ideal for a case, whereas a 38mm for a heat sink.

As for positive and negative air pressure here's how it goes:

Positive air pressure is when you have more air going into the computer than going out, which means that air will try to escape any way it can from any hole. So basically positive air pressure = more intake.

Negative air pressure is the opposite, you have more air going out that coming in. This means outside air will try and find its way inside the case by any opening available, such as side panels and grilles and stuff. So basically negative air pressure = more exhaust.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Static air pressure, in our terms is how much air the fan is capable of successfully pushing, through a dense area like a heat sink. That's why you want a 38mm fan for your heat sink especially if it has fins that are dense, so it can push air through them easier than a 25mm fan would. A 25mm fan would be ideal for a case, whereas a 38mm for a heat sink.

As for positive and negative air pressure here's how it goes:

Positive air pressure is when you have more air going into the computer than going out, which means that air will try to escape any way it can from any hole. So basically positive air pressure = more intake.

Negative air pressure is the opposite, you have more air going out that coming in. This means outside air will try and find its way inside the case by any opening available, such as side panels and grilles and stuff. So basically negative air pressure = more exhaust.

as for static pressure, luckily i just recieved 3 120 X 38mm 3k rpm scythe fans so i will be switching my xiggy fan for one of them but i am worried that the weight of it will pull the heatsink off the cpu a bit.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
as for static pressure, luckily i just recieved 3 120 X 38mm 3k rpm scythe fans so i will be switching my xiggy fan for one of them but i am worried that the weight of it will pull the heatsink off the cpu a bit.

Don't worry if you've mounted it properly it won't be a problem, they aren't that heavy nor is the heat sink so you'll be A-OK







. I have a Kaze 1k RPM on my Accelero S1 and it doesn't even bend it, regardless of it being upside down.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Don't worry if you've mounted it properly it won't be a problem, they aren't that heavy nor is the heat sink so you'll be A-OK







. I have a Kaze 1k RPM on my Accelero S1 and it doesn't even bend it, regardless of it being upside down.

I turned mine now it exhaust through the top fans, i am not sure if that would be better for airflow. Oh if you are interested in how IC7, AS ceramique and AS5 TIMs hold up in my test, visit my thread.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ompound-4.html


----------



## Icarus_Apothica

I Have the case, HOW TO JOIN THIS CLUB?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icarus_Apothica* 
I Have the case, HOW TO JOIN THIS CLUB?

just go to the first page and copy and paste the link in to your signature and post a pic of your case, welcome to the club.


----------



## WannabeArchimedes

I'm sure this has been answered many times, but is it worth picking up a 80x15mm fan for the back side of the motherboard?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannabeArchimedes*


I'm sure this has been answered many times, but is it worth picking up a 80x15mm fan for the back side of the motherboard?


no, i had one on and tested both ways, intake and exhaust, and i did not notice a difference in temps at all now i have a hole that leads straight to my mobo.


----------



## loop0001

woo!! im back home!!
and i missed OCN lol

@ doat, i know it was a few days ago...but plz forgive for my comment on you posting your pics...i should be encouraging that, sorry dude


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


woo!! im back home!!
and i missed OCN lol

@ doat, i know it was a few days ago...but plz forgive for my comment on you posting your pics...i should be encouraging that, sorry dude


oh don't worry about it, this thread isn't for mod logs but i was caught up in the mood with csmaan so i didn't think about making a thread.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


oh don't worry about it, this thread isn't for mod logs but i was caught up in the mood with csmaan so i didn't think about making a thread.


still.....









but caught up in the mood is a good thing!
righto....had to get that off my neck.

thanks dude


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


oh don't worry about it, this thread isn't for mod logs but i was caught up in the mood with csmaan so i didn't think about making a thread.


Haha sounds....yeah..









Anyway thanks for the link to that thread I'm going to read through it, I'm not sure what to buy next for my 690, although I figured out...that the Rheobus can control my CCFL which is bad ass because I don't need that clump of adapters anymore







.

Now I either have to buy some IC7, or UV CCFLS...oh goodness and only $16.58 left in my account..


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


still.....








but caught up in the mood is a good thing!
righto....had to get that off my neck.

thanks dude


welcome, it takes a lot to offend me so you can pretty much say how crappy my work is, although i know it is lol, and i won't be the least bit mad. 
Update on my case, tomorrow i will get some 18in extensions at fry's for my new fans. I hope they don't click when i undervolt them since these scythe 3k's are known to.

Welcome CS maan, glad to help out and give back. I am about to update that thread right now.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


welcome, it takes a lot to offend me so you can pretty much say how crappy my work is, although i know it is lol, and i won't be the least bit mad. 
Update on my case, tomorrow i will get some 18in extensions at fry's for my new fans. I hope they don't click when i undervolt them since these scythe 3k's are known to.

Welcome CS maan, glad to help out and give back. I am about to update that thread right now.


Well if it helps at all, my 1k doesn't click when I tested how it would perform under volted.

I need to get some more extensions too, it took me 3 hours to figure out how I'm going to set up my fans lol.

I had to cut off all the molex tails off of my YL's so I can fit them through the holes I made...which reminds me I have to buy heat shrink and sleeving...oh my god SO MUCH TO DO!

Good look with your setup too doat, always good to see someone working on their computer.







a toast to modding







.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Well if it helps at all, my 1k doesn't click when I tested how it would perform under volted.

I need to get some more extensions too, it took me 3 hours to figure out how I'm going to set up my fans lol.

I had to cut off all the molex tails off of my YL's so I can fit them through the holes I made...which reminds me I have to buy heat shrink and sleeving...oh my god SO MUCH TO DO!

Good look with your setup too doat, always good to see someone working on their computer.







a toast to modding







.


wow your to do list never shrinks lol, well i heard the 3ks are notorious for clicking or making some type of noise. Good luck with your setup too, mine seems to always turn out the same no matter what i try to do to hide my cables, i wonder if fry's has sleeves.
















TO MODDING!!


----------



## loop0001

@ doat, cool beans dude!









@ cs_maan, 3 hours?!?!?1 goodness, quite the planned dude

@ loop, well good news from me, i should have my rheobus and extensions for it in a day or 2 which is great, and if there isnt wind tomorrow i will be gutting the case and attacking it with plasti-dip. should be sweet!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


wow your to do list never shrinks lol, well i heard the 3ks are notorious for clicking or making some type of noise. Good luck with your setup too, mine seems to always turn out the same no matter what i try to do to hide my cables, i wonder if fry's has sleeves.
















TO MODDING!!










HOORAY!
Fry's does have sleeves and heat shrink and tons of it too. They also have heat guns if you need one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


@ doat, cool beans dude!









@ cs_maan, 3 hours?!?!?1 goodness, quite the planned dude

@ loop, well good news from me, i should have my rheobus and extensions for it in a day or 2 which is great, and if there isnt wind tomorrow i will be gutting the case and attacking it with plasti-dip. should be sweet!











3 hours man, taking apart, putting back in, repeat, forget something, take apart again, put back together. Hide cables once again, it was tough, it was literally a workout for me, I actually broke a sweat.


----------



## bobfig

hay loop have u tryed your 201's? or r they in the mail still?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*









HOORAY!
Fry's does have sleeves and heat shrink and tons of it too. They also have heat guns if you need one.

3 hours man, taking apart, putting back in, repeat, forget something, take apart again, put back together. Hide cables once again, it was tough, it was literally a workout for me, I actually broke a sweat.










sweet i'll pick up some to finally cover my cables and make my case actually look managed.

I know how you feel on the time man, thinking about taking it apart and stuff seems like it takes 10min but it takes a lot longer. When i was cutting my case the other day i was sweating too and getting stung by mosquitoes, dam humidity in houston.


----------



## bobfig

lmao that's y u ware bug spray here and there's a thing called A/C!!!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


lmao that's y u where bug spray here and there's a thing called A/C!!!


well i didn't have any off spray and i do my cutting outside. I fixed the problem by wearing wind breaker pants.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


well i didn't have any off spray and i do my cutting outside. I fixed the problem by wearing wind breaker pants.


Those pants are pure win against mosquitoes. I usually do my cutting in my garage near the door though, plus there aren't a lot of mosquitoes around anyway.

Question, might anyone know what the three digit number printed on the Yate Loon's means? And does it have any significance as to being faulty or not? Just wondering to make sure.

P.S. I just checked my tracking number, and MY AM2 MEGATRON BRACKET IS COMING TOMORROW!!! PARTY!!







I feel like its Christmas.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Those pants are pure win against mosquitoes. I usually do my cutting in my garage near the door though, plus there aren't a lot of mosquitoes around anyway.

Question, might anyone know what the three digit number printed on the Yate Loon's means? And does it have any significance as to being faulty or not? Just wondering to make sure.

P.S. I just checked my tracking number, and MY AM2 MEGATRON BRACKET IS COMING TOMORROW!!! PARTY!!







I feel like its Christmas.


The pants are also good for airflowing through and they are light, win all around.

I have always wondered what those numbers meant too

Watch out for Optimus Prime


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


The pants are also good for airflowing through and they are light, win all around.

I have always wondered what those numbers meant too

Watch out for Optimus Prime










Haha, I use each name every other week







, that way they get along. Man this retention is really making me nervous I hope the new one really does come tomorrow like it says.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Haha, I use each name every other week







, that way they get along. Man this retention is really making me nervous I hope the new one really does come tomorrow like it says.


what retention?


----------



## cs_maan

This Enzotech retention bracket that I ordered so I can use Megatron. Except I was totally unprepared to use it. What happened was I mangled one of the screws completely so I had to find an alternative, then I had to find some nuts which don't grab the screws strong enough. So one of the screws when I was tightening the bracket for Megatron, slid up, so right now he is pretty unsafely held there by luck LOL!

OH, and my Kaze 1k is definitely clicking, I just started noticing it...time to replace it lol.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


This Enzotech retention bracket that I ordered so I can use Megatron. Except I was totally unprepared to use it. What happened was I mangled one of the screws completely so I had to find an alternative, then I had to find some nuts which don't grab the screws strong enough. So one of the screws when I was tightening the bracket for Megatron, slid up, so right now he is pretty unsafely held there by luck LOL!

OH, and my Kaze 1k is definitely clicking, I just started noticing it...time to replace it lol.


wow you are lucky.
I just installed my wire fan grill for my rear exhaust fan since i cut out the honeycomb grill it was exposed. I decided to connect the kaze to the fan controller while i had the side panel off and man you can feel the torque of it, it twisted in my hand like with a muscle car you rev it up and the car twists from the engine. I also turned it down and did not hear any noise, hopefully the other 2 fans don't make any. I will use the xiggy 89cfm fan in place of my stock CM blue LED drive bay fan. I am going to have like 3 yate loons with no use lol, i'll put my kaze fans set to exhaust on the top since my heatsink is facing up there and use the rubber mounts with the other kaze and put it on my heatsink.

The back of the heatsink and the top fan are so close that i could probably just barely squeeze in a yate loon but the top kaze fan and the kaze on the heatsink should act like a push/pull setup right?

One more thing, i felt my heatsink and it was warmer than it was with IC7 but then again it could have cooled down more since the last time i touched it i was gathering my tools before.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*









HOORAY!
Fry's does have sleeves and heat shrink and tons of it too. They also have heat guns if you need one.

3 hours man, taking apart, putting back in, repeat, forget something, take apart again, put back together. Hide cables once again, it was tough, it was literally a workout for me, I actually broke a sweat.










ooooohhhh....makes sense then, yeah when i probably took the same amount of time to do that aswell...
cant wait to do it again!! yay! lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


hay loop have u tryed your 201's? or r they in the mail still?


you had a thread about it right? i posted my thoughts in there, but ill recap for ya

*ahem* ....







... The Sennheiser Hd201's. 
oh forget it, im bad at making up speeches...ill just bullet point!

*Good list*
-sound is great, very crisp, very clean, low bass (which i like alot)
-long cord, it reaches from my speaker plug in to my bed so i can sleep well at night








-look nice to
-Very light
*Bad List*
-ear pads are not comfortable...they feel stiff, not cushy, the material doesnt go well with sensitive ears. 
i still wear them a ton, at least 3 hours a day. i have gotten used to the not so comfy bit and still like them.
-your ears may get hot when you wear them. but since they are closed headphones i expected that and dont mind
*Conclusion*
Great headphones for the price, quality of sound is stunning for 25 bucks. However, the stiffness of the pads already has me wanting to save up to buy a new pair of headphones. The next pair will likely be above 50 bucks in cost and will be much more comfortable.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


you had a thread about it right? i posted my thoughts in there, but ill recap for ya

*ahem* ....







... The Sennheiser Hd201's. 
oh forget it, im bad at making up speeches...ill just bullet point!

*Good list*
-sound is great, very crisp, very clean, low bass (which i like alot)
-long cord, it reaches from my speaker plug in to my bed so i can sleep well at night








-look nice to
-Very light
*Bad List*
-ear pads are not comfortable...they feel stiff, not cushy, the material doesnt go well with sensitive ears. 
i still wear them a ton, at least 3 hours a day. i have gotten used to the not so comfy bit and still like them.
-your ears may get hot when you wear them. but since they are closed headphones i expected that and dont mind
*Conclusion*
Great headphones for the price, quality of sound is stunning for 25 bucks. However, the stiffness of the pads already has me wanting to save up to buy a new pair of headphones. The next pair will likely be above 50 bucks in cost and will be much more comfortable.


no i didnt have a thread about them. it just that im ordered some hd-555 and wana know how yours are doing. i just cant wate till they get here!!


----------



## loop0001

ooohhh, must have been some other dude then,
no worries
hd555s eh? those would be awesome, are they closed or open tho??
i always want closed headphones...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Static air pressure, in our terms is how much air the fan is capable of successfully pushing, through a dense area like a heat sink. That's why you want a 38mm fan for your heat sink especially if it has fins that are dense, so it can push air through them easier than a 25mm fan would. A 25mm fan would be ideal for a case, whereas a 38mm for a heat sink.

As for positive and negative air pressure here's how it goes:

Positive air pressure is when you have more air going into the computer than going out, which means that air will try to escape any way it can from any hole. So basically positive air pressure = more intake.

Negative air pressure is the opposite, you have more air going out that coming in. This means outside air will try and find its way inside the case by any opening available, such as side panels and grilles and stuff. So basically negative air pressure = more exhaust.

i know it was a few days ago. but what way is it that is suppose to create less dust?


----------



## xlr8ter

Does anyone here have one of these?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213001


----------



## Vermillion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
Does anyone here have one of these?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213001

WOW that is ALOT of CFM!!!!







I wonder what kind of CFM it outputs at lets say 30Db.

Oh and BTW I just ordered a CM 690. So by next week ill get my pics up.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
ooohhh, must have been some other dude then,
no worries
hd555s eh? those would be awesome, are they closed or open tho??
i always want closed headphones...

there open headphones. im upgrading from sony mdr-v150's whitch were on the ear closed. got them because my dad broke the last ones.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
there open headphones. im upgrading from sony mdr-v150's whitch were on the ear closed. got them because my dad broke the last ones.









I have a pair of those







.


----------



## shadowk

nice club







count me in


----------



## ANP !!!

Hello ppl, am new here, and would like to share my CM690

































With lights on


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@ANP !!!

Can you put the lights ON cant see the case! Nice skills with the photography


----------



## ANP !!!

Updated the post.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ANP !!!* 
Updated the post.

Wow man those are some spectacular pictures, very nice!! Welcome to the club.


----------



## gotspeed

what is it in your case thats purple, looking for a good purple like that for my gf's case.


----------



## ANP !!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Wow man those are some spectacular pictures, very nice!! Welcome to the club.









Thank you







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
what is it in your case thats purple, looking for a good purple like that for my gf's case.

Its a 12" UV CCFL, the purple on the wall is due to a long exposure shot.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ANP !!!*


Its a 12" UV CCFL, the purple on the wall is due to a long exposure shot.


so it doesn't look that good normally?


----------



## nekromantik

I not been added yet









could someone please add me..I posted a pic of my stock CM690 a few pages back.

Also anyone in the UK know where I can buy a CM690 side panel window?
I found 2 places only, scan is out of stock and dont know when and if they are getting anymore in and coolingshop is too overpriced. Anyone know any other places?


----------



## Aeogenia

Hello everyone,

I just completed and uploaded my new CM690 mod, called Fireblend.
Its a window and paint mod, tell me what you think.
Hereby I also apply for the club









Greetings


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


there open headphones. im upgrading from sony mdr-v150's whitch were on the ear closed. got them because my dad broke the last ones.


cool beans on the headphones man, hope they work for ya!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


I not been added yet








could someone please add me..I posted a pic of my stock CM690 a few pages back.

Also anyone in the UK know where I can buy a CM690 side panel window?
I found 2 places only, scan is out of stock and dont know when and if they are getting anymore in and coolingshop is too overpriced. Anyone know any other places?


patience man, there is one guy who takes care of the thread and he's pretty busy, you will be added thats for sure, it just might take a bit


----------



## ANP !!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


so it doesn't look that good normally?


It looks like that, just a bit less bright.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ANP !!!* 
It looks like that, just a bit less bright.

ok cool
thanks


----------



## SporkofdooM

My CM690 currently suffers from an unfortunate case of stock-itis


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SporkofdooM*


My CM690 currently suffers from an unfortunate case of stock-itis


Haha give it "healing"







.


----------



## erebus14

I notice the 690 is more modded than any of the other cases. Why is that so? Do you guys just not like how it is out of the box?


----------



## doat

I think we mainly mod them for looks more than function, i modded mine to cut the honeycomb grills on the top and rear.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erebus14*


I notice the 690 is more modded than any of the other cases. Why is that so? Do you guys just not like how it is out of the box?


Its not that we don't like it, its just fun to do







.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Ive just bought the NVIDIA edition of this case, can any of you cm690 owners recommend me some good 120mm green LED case fans that match the front green LED fan thats already on the case ???

Do you think this is the same:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/120MM-COOLERMA...3%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Ive just bought the NVIDIA edition of this case, can any of you cm690 owners recommend me some good 120mm green LED case fans that match the front green LED fan thats already on the case ???

Do you think this is the same:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/120MM-COOLERMA...3%3A1|294%3A50


Twords the bottem of the post. we also contacted cooler master about the specs of them.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post6156686

EDIT: just noticed ur over the pond. but try to find those i highly recomend them.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erebus14*


I notice the 690 is more modded than any of the other cases. Why is that so? Do you guys just not like how it is out of the box?


i don't think the problem is it, isn't a good case. its a great case i have 2 of them in the house (one stock, then my gaming case that is modded mad). i think what happens is there are so many people that buy this case that a lot of them want to do mods so they search the internet a little and find this forum. once they see what some other people have done and how versatile the case is they do some. but i think its just a mass amount of cm690s in the wild and there are so many options to mod them.

i have done:
side window
drive bay intake fan
painted the inside black
stealth cd drives
cut the plastic mesh front and top
cut the metal from the top
rigged a fan to blow at the gfx card
cut the motherboard tray so i can still hide wires from a 1k psu
neon lights
and i think thats it...

the micro center in mi around here has 3 cm690's if i remember right for there computers on the floor that people can use and they have a huge HUGE stock of them in the store.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


Twords the bottem of the post. we also contacted cooler master about the specs of them.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post6156686

EDIT: just noticed ur over the pond. but try to find those i highly recomend them.


Damm, id love those green ones but i cant find them on sale in the UK


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Damm, id love those green ones but i cant find them on sale in the UK










if your willing ill buy them for you and ship them for you. that may be more money then you want to spend tho...


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


if your willing ill buy them for you and ship them for you. that may be more money then you want to spend tho...


Thanks m8, do you know what the postage would be to the UK ??? It might be a bit of a mess about for a couple of case fans though. I just want a couple of green LED fans that will match the one ive already got in the case, you'd think id beable to find some somewhere in the uk

Arn't there any other decent green LED fans that i could buy ?


----------



## bobfig

fromf what i can say the ones you posted are the same ones that are in the case right now. the black ones are fairly new and originally came out on one of there cpu coolers.

if you could PM me your "zip code" i could try to find out the shipping for ya.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Does anyone know what the CFM is for the stock cm690 fans ???


----------



## bobfig

i think there like 40-50cfm just like the one you posted.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i think there like 40-50cfm just like the one you posted.

Seconded, 45-55 CFM, not too noisy until you use them for a couple of months, then they get clicky.


----------



## gotspeed

is it odd that my case is so quiet that the only noise i hear is when my cpu fan speeds up lol.

are there any 120 fans with 4 pin connectors like a cpu fan has. i want to get the true 120 but i would like to keep the cpu fan connected like its a normal cpu fan.


----------



## cs_maan

I would think that it would work the same way it would being a 3-pin as it would if it were a 4-pin. You have a pretty new motherboard so it can control the fan speed via voltage instead of PWM.


----------



## kakashi116

Anybody have any extra case fans they'd like to get rid of? I wouldn't mind filling up my 690 with a few more fans :]


----------



## YaGit(TM)

_Just to share some new pics.. _


----------



## doat

I switched my CPU for one of my kaze 3k X38mm and it is only a 3 pin connector so when i connect it to the mobo i have no control over the speed so it runs at max speed and it is extremely loud. I connected it to my fan controller and since there is nothing connected to the 4pin mobo i get a CPU fan error when i start up and have to press F1 to resume, is there any way to stop that screen from coming up?

@Yagit, very nice man i like your photography skills


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I switched my CPU for one of my kaze 3k X38mm and it is only a 3 pin connector so when i connect it to the mobo i have no control over the speed so it runs at max speed and it is extremely loud. I connected it to my fan controller and since there is nothing connected to the 4pin mobo i get a CPU fan error when i start up and have to press F1 to resume, is there any way to stop that screen from coming up?

@Yagit, very nice man i like your photography skills


The fan runs at full speed on the CPU fan header, even if its 4 pin? That's strange, mine never did that. Shouldn't you be able to control it from speed fan? You can always try and plug in a different fan in there like an exhaust fan or something.

Damn...I wish I had a dslr camera







, everyday I want one more and more







. So much money though sheesh.









@Yagit, those are some nice pics man, nice looking system too







.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


The fan runs at full speed on the CPU fan header, even if its 4 pin? That's strange, mine never did that. Shouldn't you be able to control it from speed fan? You can always try and plug in a different fan in there like an exhaust fan or something.

Damn...I wish I had a dslr camera







, everyday I want one more and more







. So much money though sheesh.









@Yagit, those are some nice pics man, nice looking system too







.


the fan has a 3 pin connector and the cpu fan on the mobo is 4pin so if i plug it in i cannot control the speed of it through anything, so i just connected it to my fan controller and made my side panel yate loon run max speed. I also elevated my pc on an old center speaker but i still don't feel much airflow from my psu, think maybe the fan is dead? I'll have to shine a light in there one day.

My bro has a DSLR, it takes amazing shots i cannot believe they now have high quality cameras that also record HD videos.

I am so close to 35rep!!! oh csmaan check out my thermal compound thread, i updated it with new temps for AS5. It seems to be good now but sometimes it jumps to 39C like earlier at my friend's house we were playing BF2 in his garage with the doors open and everything and i saw temps go to 39C idle.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@doat & cs_maan

Thanks guys!









Its just a normal cam w/ macro and placed somewhere .. hand held wont do the trick!


----------



## Aeogenia

Hello a few post ago I forgot to add my photo of my new case so here it is.
What does everybody think of this, its my baby
















Link


----------



## Flirto_stud

^^^^ looks great man...checked the work log...awesomely presented !!!

KUDOS ! DUAL WINDOW FTW !!!!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


the fan has a 3 pin connector and the cpu fan on the mobo is 4pin so if i plug it in i cannot control the speed of it through anything, so i just connected it to my fan controller and made my side panel yate loon run max speed. I also elevated my pc on an old center speaker but i still don't feel much airflow from my psu, think maybe the fan is dead? I'll have to shine a light in there one day.

My bro has a DSLR, it takes amazing shots i cannot believe they now have high quality cameras that also record HD videos.

I am so close to 35rep!!! oh csmaan check out my thermal compound thread, i updated it with new temps for AS5. It seems to be good now but sometimes it jumps to 39C like earlier at my friend's house we were playing BF2 in his garage with the doors open and everything and i saw temps go to 39C idle.



Don't worry about the airflow from your PSU, I don't feel mine much either but its still better than being on a carpet as it doesn't draw in a lot of dust.

I'm definitely in love with DSLR cameras man, the pictures I see on here make me go







, I think I might save up and get one, or have my parents buy me one as a graduation gift







.

Also for the AS5 thread, mine does the exact same thing, I'll be idling around 35-36, then randomly it will go to 38, stay a bit, then go back down to 35. I think I might be ordering some IC7 Diamond. Just wish it wasn't $7 for only 1.5g, 3g would be good for that price







.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Don't worry about the airflow from your PSU, I don't feel mine much either but its still better than being on a carpet as it doesn't draw in a lot of dust.

I'm definitely in love with DSLR cameras man, the pictures I see on here make me go







, I think I might save up and get one, or have my parents buy me one as a graduation gift







.

Also for the AS5 thread, mine does the exact same thing, I'll be idling around 35-36, then randomly it will go to 38, stay a bit, then go back down to 35. I think I might be ordering some IC7 Diamond. Just wish it wasn't $7 for only 1.5g, 3g would be good for that price







.


I would post some pics that my bro took with his DSLR but they are not computer or CM690 related.


----------



## nekromantik

anyone know any UK based websites thats sell the coolermaster side panel window?


----------



## j.woody

well mine is a nvidia edition that is a bit modded. In which section would it go? i changed the top so it would fit 2 fans and a radiator
for some pics go to here http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...tta-2-a-4.html


----------



## Nuxly

Changed a few things...


































I added two silent led fans, replaced the v8 fan with the 90cfm fan, and moved the original fan to the rear slot. I also zip tied a 90cfm fan on the front (first photo taken before I decide to use the 90cfm fan). Both blue fans are intake and the front one is exhaust. I won only a few degrees. I'm thinking of setting the rear fan as intake and change the direction of the v8 fan. This way I'd be sure it takes only fresh air. Perhaps would it allow me to change the direction of the top fans, cause intake fans are very noisy, especially on the top. Oh, and I unplugged my gpu fan cause it was too noisy, I use the Antec's VCool which works perfectly: my gpu never goes over 71Â°C (at the lowest speed, and it is totally silent).
I also improved my cable management as much as I could but it is still a bit messy. the IDE cable makes it look awful. As you can see I hid a SATA power cable under the hdd trays, I couldn't hide this one cause my psu has a lot of cables and the side panel would not close.

I like the way the 690 looks with the front and top panels removed. I whish I had the black edition, I'd leave it open.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I would think that it would work the same way it would being a 3-pin as it would if it were a 4-pin. You have a pretty new motherboard so it can control the fan speed via voltage instead of PWM.


the 4th connector is temp i think and the motherboard needs to know what the air temp is going thru the fan to control the speed.


----------



## j.woody

here is my cm690 nvidia edition that is slightly modded. im gonna put a h20 system soon.


----------



## kev_b

Here's what the top 2 fans and rear fan looks like lite, the front bottom will look like the top fans but with 1 fan, the other change I'm making is the hard drive rack, I did put together a Lian- Li cage I was going to use but changed my mind, I got these hard drive brakets from Mountain Mod that I will mount on the front bottom fan. I think it will cool 2 hard drives in a big way plus allow a lot more air into the case.


----------



## cs_maan

I see a lot of good looking systems here







.

Hmmm to buy the ridiculously expensive Murdermod sleeving kit, or not to buy the ridiculously expensive Murdermod sleeving kit


----------



## doat

Well just compare that sleeving kit with some others, ask yourself why is it so expensive? do you really need something with special material when you can just use normal sleeve kits that will suffice?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well just compare that sleeving kit with some others, ask yourself why is it so expensive? do you really need something with special material when you can just use normal sleeve kits that will suffice?

Trust me I've been on this topic all day. One side of me tells me to buy it because it has the sizes I need. That totally takes out the confusion of buying separate sizes and stuff.

On the other hand there are sleeving kits that are cheaper but of less quality. One of my main concerns is being able to see the wire, underneath the sleeving (after I sleeve the wire) so basically transparency haha.

I also have this McMaster stuff in mind but I've yet to get an answer in the thread I made. Oh well, I'm being patient. If I don't find anything I'm going to get some games with the $51 I have.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Trust me I've been on this topic all day. One side of me tells me to buy it because it has the sizes I need. That totally takes out the confusion of buying separate sizes and stuff.

On the other hand there are sleeving kits that are cheaper but of less quality. One of my main concerns is being able to see the wire, underneath the sleeving (after I sleeve the wire) so basically transparency haha.

I also have this McMaster stuff in mind but I've yet to get an answer in the thread I made. Oh well, I'm being patient. If I don't find anything I'm going to get some games with the $51 I have.

lol so if you do not find the same type of sleeving cheaper you will just buy some games hahahaha. I wouldn't really want to see my wires through the sleeving it will look weird, also sleeving them the same color as the inside of the case or a complementary color looks better in my opinion but that is just me.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
lol so if you do not find the same type of sleeving cheaper you will just buy some games hahahaha. I wouldn't really want to see my wires through the sleeving it will look weird, also sleeving them the same color as the inside of the case or a complementary color looks better in my opinion but that is just me.

Oh I agree totally on that, I'm going with black sleeving since I will be changing the inside of the case to black.

LOL also as for the sleeving/games, yeah like I said my brain hurts, I've literally been going back and forth all day through all these web sites to look for stuff since money is tight right now. But something just keeps drawing me to the McMaster stuff. But once I start thinking about sleeving I think of a 100 things I need to get with it...heat shrink, heat gun, some extension cables....etc.

Then my brain hurts







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Oh I agree totally on that, I'm going with black sleeving since I will be changing the inside of the case to black.

LOL also as for the sleeving/games, yeah like I said my brain hurts, I've literally been going back and forth all day through all these web sites to look for stuff since money is tight right now. But something just keeps drawing me to the McMaster stuff. But once I start thinking about sleeving I think of a 100 things I need to get with it...heat shrink, heat gun, some extension cables....etc.

Then my brain hurts







.

hahahaha, ever since my bro told me to get a watercooling setup because my case is so loud from all the fans i got i made a thread to get some help on a list for a cpu watercooling setup and it cost around $180. I kind of want to go watercooling but not really worth it since i don't do extreme overclock and such but then again my case would be nice and quiet.


----------



## kev_b

I'm happy with the Corsair HX620W with it's flat cables, I wouldn't mind the 1000 watt model (not that I need it) but I also don't want to block the bottom fan hole. I think I read somewhere of a new HX model being added to their line, and since I have all the time in the world right now I can wait.


----------



## cs_maan

@doat
Not worth the money if you aren't OC'ing a lot. My personal preference either way is air cooling







, but maybe I'll do a WC setup next year, not before I get a DSLR hahaha (so many things in mind)

@kev b
I have an HX520, I love the flat cables too but, I want to sleeve them just so they look better







, each cable individually sleeved (main reason I'm confused for length)







.
Do you think the new addition to the HX series will be a 750W?


----------



## kev_b

cs_maan;[email protected] b
I have an HX520 said:


> https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG], each cable individually sleeved (main reason I'm confused for length)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Do you think the new addition to the HX series will be a 750W?


It was either 7 something or 8 something, I'll have to try and find that review tomorrow.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
@doat
Not worth the money if you aren't OC'ing a lot. My personal preference either way is air cooling







, but maybe I'll do a WC setup next year, not before I get a DSLR hahaha (so many things in mind)

yea i was thinking it wasn't worth it, it is strange no matter what fans i get that are high CFM my temps don't get any lower i average around 33C with yate loons and the new kaze 3Ks but load temps are much lower with AS5 but i still have to test IC7 properly which will be a couple of weeks til AS5 is cured. I kind of don't really want to test IC7 after AS5 is cured due to the temp jumping around during the curing period which is annoying.


----------



## kev_b

Found it but for what ever reason it won't let me link to the site, so here's a screen shot.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
yea i was thinking it wasn't worth it, it is strange no matter what fans i get that are high CFM my temps don't get any lower i average around 33C with yate loons and the new kaze 3Ks but load temps are much lower with AS5 but i still have to test IC7 properly which will be a couple of weeks til AS5 is cured. I kind of don't really want to test IC7 after AS5 is cured due to the temp jumping around during the curing period which is annoying.

If you are going to re-test IC7 you better do it early lol, because I would hate myself if I had to re-test it once the AS5 is cured lol. Better early while its still doing its thing then later.

I think any PC can be silent with a fan controller, when I go to sleep I just turn off all the fans except for my Panaflo (obviously), case becomes near silent.

@kev b....








I wonder if it will be around the same price as the HX620


----------



## kev_b

There's nothing about price yet, I was also reading the forum I found this info at and it seems like the other HX model is going to be a 450 watt.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
If you are going to re-test IC7 you better do it early lol, because I would hate myself if I had to re-test it once the AS5 is cured lol. Better early while its still doing its thing then later.

I think any PC can be silent with a fan controller, when I go to sleep I just turn off all the fans except for my Panaflo (obviously), case becomes near silent.

When i sleep i turn most of the fans to max especially the heatsink fan but when i am watching a movie or something i turn them all down and it is reasonably quiet. I will change the IC7 now and update my thread in 2hrs after it cures.


----------



## ComaToast

Hey guys,

I've had my CM 690 case for a couple of months now, and I've finally found all of the parts that I wanted to put together (minus my CM V8) before I posted pics and joined the club.

So this is how I rigged my side panel (complete with two sound sensor and one regular circuit box for my logisys cathodes). It also shows my 15" green and red cathodes, as well as one of my two 4" blue cathodes (the other got cut off).










Here is the case with the side panel attached (I know there's a clutter of wires to right of the window, but this pic was taken behind my monitor, and from where I sit a don't see that part of the case).










This will give you an idea of how the cathodes look; I designed the layout so that one 15" cathode or the other could be selected, depending on my color preference.

Green Cathode:










Red Cathode:










And finally, here's a pic of my setup from a sitting perspective (on second thought, you would see a little more of the case lighting if you sat directly in front of the keyboard.










A few more pics of the case are included below.

Anyways, I just wanted to show some pics of my PC for anyone looking for info on "cathode management" with the CM 690 case









What do you guys think?


----------



## doat

very nice


----------



## ComaToast

On another note, I was wondering if I could get your opinions on something...

A couple of weeks ago I realized how ugly the "warranty void if removed" sticker was on my gpu. I decided to carefully peel it off and gently half-stick it to a piece of paper to store it.

Question- if my gpu ever does break down, would EVGA know if I just reapplied the sicker before sending it in to be fixed?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ComaToast* 
On another note, I was wondering if I could get your opinions on something...

A couple of weeks ago I realized how ugly the "warranty void if removed" sticker was on my gpu. I decided to carefully peel it off and gently half-stick it to a piece of paper to store it.

Question- if my gpu ever does break down, would EVGA know if I just reapplied the sicker before sending it in to be fixed?

Probably not...unless you messed it up, its not like its applied firmly on the card anyway.

@doat, can you remind me when you update the IC7 temps? Thanks







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
@doat, can you remind me when you update the IC7 temps? Thanks







.

of course, temps will be update now, it seems to have cured it cures in less than 2hrs.


----------



## loop0001

i may have a dead mobo....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
of course, temps will be update now, it seems to have cured it cures in less than 2hrs.

Can you link me to your thread again







?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 







i may have a dead mobo....

Oh noez what happened?!?


----------



## loop0001

oh it has gone totally bad...








took it out of the case and set it up on cardboard on my desk.
going to be modding my case more, first coat of plasti-dip is on, later i will cut it up more and add in the fan controller.

anyways...
getting various error codes, nothing is coming up on my screen. been trying everything i have looked up on 10 different sites and manufacturer FAQs...
reset cmos-no good
every variation i can put my ram in-no good
try a diff psu-no good
reseat cpu-no good
try to boot it barebones (cpu, one ram stick, vid card and nothing else)-no good
tried dif sata ports-no good
plug and replug everything over and over again-no good..
error codes included: 75, 7f, 52, 26..

had this mobo,cpu, and ram for almost 2 years now without one problem...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


oh it has gone totally bad...








took it out of the case and set it up on cardboard on my desk.
going to be modding my case more, first coat of plasti-dip is on, later i will cut it up more and add in the fan controller.

anyways...
getting various error codes, nothing is coming up on my screen. been trying everything i have looked up on 10 different sites and manufacturer FAQs...
reset cmos-no good
every variation i can put my ram in-no good
try a diff psu-no good
reseat cpu-no good
try to boot it barebones (cpu, one ram stick, vid card and nothing else)-no good
tried dif sata ports-no good
plug and replug everything over and over again-no good..
error codes included: 75, 7f, 52, 26..

had this mobo,cpu, and ram for almost 2 years now without one problem...










Oh mah, sorry to hear, are you sure there was nothing metal to come in contact with it when you put it on the cardboard box. A similar thing happened to me with an old mobo when I took it out for some testing.

On a good note, can't wait to see the Plasti Dip results







.


----------



## loop0001

yeah i have checked and rechecked for anything to go wrong...totally stumped..
horrible timing to...cus i have no cash!! lol

yeah i know the plasti-dip cant go wrong









how's your comp doing with its recent upgrades??


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


yeah i have checked and rechecked for anything to go wrong...totally stumped..
horrible timing to...cus i have no cash!! lol

yeah i know the plasti-dip cant go wrong









how's your comp doing with its recent upgrades??


Not bad at all actually, going to be sleeving soon if you haven't heard. I still have to Plasti Dip too, which I might actually do next weekend. OC'ing will start tomorrow







.

I just have to figure out how to set these YL's for good airflow. Right now I have a push pull on the hard drive cage, 2 top exhausts, one rear exhaust, and the green weak crappy fan is on the side panel just for show since it does nothing







.


----------



## loop0001

sweet deal man gj!
cant wait for results!

hmm...nice airflow config too


----------



## TheScOuT

I have been watching this thread for about 4 months...I finally decided to post my CM 690 mod. I have been waiting to clean up and mod this thing. It's just a basic mod inspired by the CM 690 owners here and another forum.

I love the black look of computer cases







I stripped it down and cut out the top and rear fan grills.









I saw a CM 690 with the fans cut in this thread. I did the same thing and cut the top off some Sycthe Ultra Kaze fans. That allowed me some extra room inside the case.









Here is a shot of the rear fan...I decided to mount it outside the case for even more room inside.









Here it is with the paint all dry and fans mounted.









Before the fans were almost resting on the V8...now I have some room to breathe.









I wanted to sleeve my cables. I have done this before and know what kind of time consuming headache it can be. I work a lot and have a family and no time...I used black electrical tape. Kinda silly but it actually works well.


















Overall it was a day well spent...Thanks to everybody here for the ideas. Great thread...









****EDIT**** New mod late August 09

Cut the hard drive bay out and mounted the hard drives in the 5" drive bays.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
oh it has gone totally bad...








took it out of the case and set it up on cardboard on my desk.
going to be modding my case more, first coat of plasti-dip is on, later i will cut it up more and add in the fan controller.

anyways...
getting various error codes, nothing is coming up on my screen. been trying everything i have looked up on 10 different sites and manufacturer FAQs...
reset cmos-no good
every variation i can put my ram in-no good
try a diff psu-no good
reseat cpu-no good
try to boot it barebones (cpu, one ram stick, vid card and nothing else)-no good
tried dif sata ports-no good
plug and replug everything over and over again-no good..
error codes included: 75, 7f, 52, 26..

had this mobo,cpu, and ram for almost 2 years now without one problem...









can you find what the error codes mean?


----------



## Oramac

Hey, just got a quick question. I posted some before and finally have all my pieces and put most of my comp together but I need some advice. I bought a BFG 550w and don't know whether to have it face up or down. Facing up would look nice but will it affect the GPU too much with the heat? I mean there is like 4-5 inches of clearance. Or do i face it down, but is there enough space for the psu not to get too hot? Sigh.

http://www.compusa.com/applications/...4&Sku=B52-3012

By the way THE Scout, I like your mods alot really nice setup too. I wish I had the money to buy that V8, look so sexy, im a muscle car guy too.


----------



## doat

very nice work Scout.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oramac*


Hey, just got a quick question. I posted some before and finally have all my pieces and put most of my comp together but I need some advice. I bought a BFG 550w and don't know whether to have it face up or down. Facing up would look nice but will it affect the GPU too much with the heat? I mean there is like 4-5 inches of clearance. Or do i face it down, but is there enough space for the psu not to get too hot? Sigh.

http://www.compusa.com/applications/...4&Sku=B52-3012

By the way THE Scout, I like your mods alot really nice setup too. I wish I had the money to buy that V8, look so sexy, im a muscle car guy too.


the fan should face down so it pulls air from out side the case


----------



## e6800xe

nice scout, love that black paint. looks perfect


----------



## Oramac

It pulls? I thought the fan blew....am i retarted?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^yeah every single PSU i've ever come across sucks air in, cools down the PSU and chucks it out the back.


----------



## Oramac

sorry for the pointless question thanks though!


----------



## TheScOuT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oramac*


By the way THE Scout, I like your mods alot really nice setup too. I wish I had the money to buy that V8, look so sexy, im a muscle car guy too.


I grew up in a family that drove classic cars. My mom had a 1963 Ford Fairlane 500 and my dad had a 1969 Chevy truck. My wife bought me the case and V8 for Christmas









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


very nice work Scout.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *e6800xe*


nice scout, love that black paint. looks perfect


Thanks...I really like it. It was fairly easy and only took a day. I had it all planned out before I started. This thread really helped me


----------



## Oramac

Yeah, I got a 67' Camaro with a V8 crate engine pushing about a little over 300. Fairlane's are nice too


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oramac*


Yeah, I got a 67' Camaro with a V8 crate engine pushing about a little over 300. Fairlane's are nice too










PICS!! i love that model camaro especially the one with the hidden headlights, was that the Z28 or the SS?


----------



## Oramac

Well the hidden headlights was an RS option, and yes I have those lights. So you could have it on a SS, or a Z28 even though the Z was very rare for 67 as there was no badging for it or anything. 69 had the 3 slots on the peek a boo so that if it didn't move cause of a malfunction it could still shine light. I'll get the pics on here at some point, on my other computer. She is blue with black top (coupe) and black bonnet stripe around the nose. And yes i love that Camaro too lol.


----------



## Nuxly

Is it worth buying a fan to cool the back of the motherboard?


----------



## TheScOuT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuxly*


Is it worth buying a fan to cool the back of the motherboard?


Me personally...I would say no. I bought one and installed it, not even 1c temp change. It did absolutely nothing. That may also be in part because of the bracket I have for the V8. I see you also have the V8









Maybe if somebody has a push pin style CPU cooler it may cool the motherboard more and they might see results.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuxly*


Is it worth buying a fan to cool the back of the motherboard?


LOL that was asked like 1 page ago... but yeah if you're looking for lower CPU temps, it's useless. However, it *will* cool the backside of the motherboard, where the inner layers usually go over 100Â°C. Unfortunately there's no temp monitors and such...

Basically, it's useless. The motherboards are designed to handle those heat loads. It's also tricky finding a 80x80x*15mm* fan, since most are 25mm thick. If you can find a 15mm thick 80mm fan and you have money to burn, go for it


----------



## j.woody

anyone going to add me to the club?

im feeling left out.. lol


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Here's a link for anyone looking for the fan that fits on the back of the motherboard (80x15)..

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...a83c695b5a8b04

Hope it helps!


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
If you can find a 15mm thick 80mm fan and you have money to burn, go for it









Well there's one on the CM's parts shop but I won't go for it if it is useless.
Also, if there back of the motherboard is about 100Â° hot, wouldn't that mean that there would be a ~100Â° air current spreading into the case? Or burning my face as my case is right next to me?


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
can you find what the error codes mean?

each one means quite a bit...
havent found any solid answers to them, nor have i figured out one problem that all may be pointing at


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


each one means quite a bit...
havent found any solid answers to them, nor have i figured out one problem that all may be pointing at


you still have the manual that came with your motherboard? normally in the back it has the codes.

here is one of our hot rods









bonus points to any one that can guess what year/motor/ and what we were doing to it.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
you still have the manual that came with your motherboard? normally in the back it has the codes.

here is one of our hot rods









bonus points to any one that can guess what year/motor/ and what we were doing to it.

I know that is a 1980 vette or early 1980 model because in 83 they came out with the edged vette and the flat back. As for the motor that is very hard, i want to say 427 but is it a small block chevy?


----------



## bobfig

iisnt it a stingray with a 350 or a 400 block?


----------



## wiggy2k7

im just about ready to strip my rig down and rebuild it in my new CM690... before i do are there any tips/info that would be good to know about this case before i go and do it ??? or is it all just pretty straight forward


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
iisnt it a stingray with a 350 or a 400 block?

that doesnt look like a stingray i think they had different rims and slightly different style.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
you still have the manual that came with your motherboard? normally in the back it has the codes.

nope...i have nothing original besides the mobo itself...ive had it for...2 years now? goodness


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I know that is a 1980 vette or early 1980 model because in 83 they came out with the edged vette and the flat back. As for the motor that is very hard, i want to say 427 but is it a small block chevy?

its a 75 stingray with a L82


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its a 75 stingray with a L82

dam it was a 70s model i thought those had the older body


----------



## bobfig

Woot i got it !!!!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxly* 
Well there's one on the CM's parts shop but I won't go for it if it is useless.
Also, if there back of the motherboard is about 100Â° hot, wouldn't that mean that there would be a ~100Â° air current spreading into the case? Or burning my face as my case is right next to me?

Nope, apparently that's the inner layers. The whole Ultra Durable 3 claim was to reduce inside layers of the PCB by 50 degrees with more copper..


----------



## iandroo888

wow been a while since ive been on here... *puts a sticky* must update after my nap. just went to doctors. been a little sick lately. man wish the price would drop a little lower! i wanna play with a 690 again rawr xD


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Thanks for looking in on us.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## doat

had anyone used the CM harddrive adapter? It has a fan on one side and holds 4 or 5 harddrives i was thinking of getting that for when i need more drives and put it in my drive 5.25" drive bay area.


----------



## cs_maan

I haven't used it but I've seen it, its pretty much like the hard drive cages on the Antec 900, except is a Cooler Master design.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I haven't used it but I've seen it, its pretty much like the hard drive cages on the Antec 900, except is a Cooler Master design.

i was planning on using up the rest of the space in my HD bay and modding my side panels to mount 2 80mm fans on each other, have the left side as intake and right side as exhaust but then i thought since i have more 120mm fans just laying around i thought about using those but they probably won't fit.

Do you smell it again csmaan? smells like cut metal.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i was planning on using up the rest of the space in my HD bay and modding my side panels to mount 2 80mm fans on each other, have the left side as intake and right side as exhaust but then i thought since i have more 120mm fans just laying around i thought about using those but they probably won't fit.

Do you smell it again csmaan? smells like cut metal.

Oh man it just so happens that I smell exactly what you speak of!









Strange isn't it







. I think I'm going to be smelling some cut metal this weekend hahaha....or paint...one of the two for sure.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Oh man it just so happens that I smell exactly what you speak of!









Strange isn't it







. I think I'm going to be smelling some cut metal this weekend hahaha....or paint...one of the two for sure.

ahhahaha but first i need to get a 35k RPM dremel so i can actually finish projects within 2hrs and not wait all day.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
ahhahaha but first i need to get a 35k RPM dremel so i can actually finish projects within 2hrs and not wait all day.

Oh man that will be a dream once you do, I'm going to be honest here, the cordless dremel was a mistake, no offense.








Did you get it because it was cheaper or something?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Oh man that will be a dream once you do, I'm going to be honest here, the cordless dremel was a mistake, no offense.








Did you get it because it was cheaper or something?

My bro bought it i told him to get the other one that has variable speed and 35K rpm but he came home with the wireless one and so far i was the only one to use it lol.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
My bro bought it i told him to get the other one that has variable speed and 35K rpm but he came home with the wireless one and so far i was the only one to use it lol.

Mistake on your brother's part. Oh well, just save and get a 35K rpm, I got mine for $50 at Wal Mart







. All you have to buy is some spare 1.5" discs which I'm sure you're familiar with







. SO SO SO SOOOOO Worth it, all you have to worry about is the carbon brushes which need replacing after a while.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Mistake on your brother's part. Oh well, just save and get a 35K rpm, I got mine for $50 at Wal Mart







. All you have to buy is some spare 1.5" discs which I'm sure you're familiar with







. SO SO SO SOOOOO Worth it, all you have to worry about is the carbon brushes which need replacing after a while.

yea its 50 bucks at walmart too i saw some black and decker rotary tools too but i think they were $60 or more and you get less accessories.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


yea its 50 bucks at walmart too i saw some black and decker rotary tools too but i think they were $60 or more and you get less accessories.


The choice is clear doat







, you must choose your path.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


The choice is clear doat







, you must choose your path.


lol i trust dremel their tools are quality and comes with more accessories, better bang for the your buck.


----------



## Stellarex

I picked up a "rotary tool" from Harbor tool and freight for 25$ and it works AWESOME... its variable speed and has lots of torque... I'll bet I cut my finger with it at LEAST 10 times in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stellarex*


I picked up a "rotary tool" from Harbor tool and freight for 25$ and it works AWESOME... its variable speed and has lots of torque... I'll bet I cut my finger with it at LEAST 10 times in the next couple of weeks.


if you do be sure to take pics, we love that stuff.


----------



## doat

ooo i found the black and decker 3 speed rotary tool for $26 at walmart, should go for it?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stellarex*


I picked up a "rotary tool" from Harbor tool and freight for 25$ and it works AWESOME... its variable speed and has lots of torque... I'll bet I cut my finger with it at LEAST 10 times in the next couple of weeks.












And you haven't cut your finger off/posted pics yet?!? Shame on you.


----------



## Stellarex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*











And you haven't cut your finger off/posted pics yet?!? Shame on you.










Waiting on my rocketfish... need to make plans after I get it first to see what im gonna do to it


----------



## Insightfullyblind

May I be added to the club please?

Yeah baby! Case finally came in a few days after the guts arrived. While money is tight and I prioritized my ordering incorrectly.... I've been waiting on my Corsair 750.

After running through the posts and seeing the great MODS... I figured I might as well do it all first and get it done with!

Reading all the posts about Dremel or Jigsaw, and watching how easy it was from the youtube posts... I purchased a Jig and blades which made my Dremel scream in thanks! I still used it for the edges..no need for a file.

Oh and by the way...please add me to the MOD list..... I loved cutting this case up!!









Thanks everyone for the info on painting the case! I didn't go with primer, but I roughed up the case with 220. The paint was a new paint... Rust-Oleum Universal AF All Surface. A tad more expensive but you can paint in all angles, no need for primer, and it had the texture I hoped for...(or was) "Hammered".

Hope you all like the case so far!

Insight


----------



## doat

NO THIS IS AN EXCLUSIVE CLUB!
j/k go to the first page and copy and paste the link in your signature, welcome to club fellow CM690 owner it is a very nice case.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


wow been a while since ive been on here... *puts a sticky* must update after my nap. just went to doctors. been a little sick lately. man wish the price would drop a little lower! i wanna play with a 690 again rawr xD


long time no see man









hope ya get better!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


had anyone used the CM harddrive adapter? It has a fan on one side and holds 4 or 5 harddrives i was thinking of getting that for when i need more drives and put it in my drive 5.25" drive bay area.


Yeah quite a few people in this club actually use the three 5.25" bay - four 3.5" bay adaptor from CM. Maybe someone will upload a pic again


----------



## Insightfullyblind

BTW... Is mnpctech the ONLY source for u-channel?? I've been googling my arse off!

Any help on this would be much appreciated!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

nah... uchannel should be in stock at any hardware or automotive store


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
nah... uchannel should be in stock at any hardware or automotive store









man i went to lowes....home depot...ace hardware...nothing....havent ordered it online....yet


----------



## iandroo888

hardware store usually dont have it. try a local automotive store like checkers/kragen or autozone. its called automotive door trim

*edit*

ALSO! an UPDATE is in ORDER







xD


----------



## loop0001

hmm, we have a few of those, thanks dude will go and look!


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
man i went to lowes....home depot...ace hardware...nothing....havent ordered it online....yet

trust me its at auto zone, napa, orilys, advance auto. its under door molding, used for the edge of the door. theres black, chrome, gold, and maybe a few others.


----------



## loop0001

chrome?!!? schweet, mb that stuff for my next build.
im all black right now


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
man i went to lowes....home depot...ace hardware...nothing....havent ordered it online....yet

wow, yeah as others have suggested auto stores - they use U-channel on car doors and stuff.


----------



## loop0001

lol now i feel pretty silly for not thinking of automotive stores
ill go tomorrow okay!! stop twisting my arm!!


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Picked up my u-channel molding today at Advance Autoparts.... cost around $6

A little advice....find a way to warm it up! Out of the box it is a pain to use because it has been wrapped. It winds all over the place as you try to apply it. PLUS, be careful of pulling past your rougher edges, no need to rip it up as you mount it!! If you have long straight edges, no worries, but if you have multiple curves it will pull away as you apply the next curve. I've gotten my fit, and it has some form of adhesive inside, but it's built for a thicker fit like a truck door. I'm thinking of laying down some 3M to secure it a little firmer before I lay down the plexi.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## bobfig

on the top part of my window it i acculy used superglue because it wouldnt stay and now it hasn't moves since. just squrt some in the channel part and hold it for 20 sec's and move on.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
on the top part of my window it i acculy used superglue because it wouldnt stay and now it hasn't moves since. just squrt some in the channel part and hold it for 20 sec's and move on.

Didn't think of that... might have to try! Thanks

Last coating of paint is sprayed, Corsair 750 arrived, so this weekend I'm waiting on additional fans, film, HD's and DVD burner. Can't WAIT to get this build finally finished!!


----------



## cs_maan

Have any of you guys used, that locking U/C Channel that is thick and is double channeled so the window sits on one side and the other side goes around the case?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Have any of you guys used, that locking U/C Channel that is thick and is double channeled so the window sits on one side and the other side goes around the case?

That's exactly the type i'll be using whenever i end up getting a CM 690. That would make for an extremely clean cut (instead of putting the acrylic on the other side of the side panel, you can put it *inside* the cut.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Have any of you guys used, that locking U/C Channel that is thick and is double channeled so the window sits on one side and the other side goes around the case?


thats what i got and its such a tight fit i couldn't put the locking piece in but its holding it good now. if you do it do round corners not square ones.


----------



## cs_maan

Hmm, I might have to stick with the regular U/C Channel because the thickness of this is way too much, but I see why its so thick.


----------



## welly321

Hey guys...add me. here is a link to a pic of my case with the side off. 
http://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc00146fzk.jpg
also what do you think of my cable management...anything i can do to improve it?


----------



## doat

welly move all your cables through the hole right next to the psu and hide them in the back of the mobo tray.


----------



## welly321

Ya i put most of them there... the ones that arent are the case headers and the 24 pin connector...I know i could move the case headers behind the mobo but i dont think the 24 pin connector will fit through the little hole near the psu.

I have another question. I removed the side fan and put it on the bottom because it was too noisy. It would make a wierd humming noise. I want to put a fan on the side again now but how can i stop it from making this noise. I heard using rubber washers works but i dont know where to buy them, or what they look like, or where to put them. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


Ya i put most of them there... the ones that arent are the case headers and the 24 pin connector...I know i could move the case headers behind the mobo but i dont think the 24 pin connector will fit through the little hole near the psu.

I have another question. I removed the side fan and put it on the bottom because it was too noisy. It would make a wierd humming noise. I want to put a fan on the side again now but how can i stop it from making this noise. I heard using rubber washers works but i dont know where to buy them, or what they look like, or where to put them. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


well for me i cut out the honeycomb grill that helps reduce noise a lot i would cut that out and put either a filter on it or a wire grill and make sure you screw it in tightly.


----------



## welly321

Ya i dont think i have the motivation to cut out the honeycomb thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


Ya i dont think i have the motivation to cut out the honeycomb thanks for the suggestion though


Its very simple if you have at least a 30,000 RPM dremel or rotary tool you will slice through the thin metal like butter, take only 1min to draw a template and 3min or so to cut. I used the bottom filter, since i dont have a bottom intake fan, to cover my side panel fan.


----------



## welly321

Ya i dont have a dremel and dont think id buy one just for that. I use a bottom intake fan anyways, so i wouldn't have a filter. Im thinking of putting some pieces of rubber on all four sides of the fan or even sanding the inside part of the case where the fan mounts. I need another intake fan and the only spot for it is on the side. I just hate that humming noise it makes.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


Ya i dont have a dremel and dont think id buy one just for that. I use a bottom intake fan anyways, so i wouldn't have a filter. Im thinking of putting some pieces of rubber on all four sides of the fan or even sanding the inside part of the case where the fan mounts. I need another intake fan and the only spot for it is on the side. I just hate that humming noise it makes.


Oh well if you plan on modding your case you will need a dremel and if you do get one i would not get the cordless one, it is useless.


----------



## j.woody

i didnt need a dremel to cut the honey comb. i used my hands and a knife. weakened it with a knife then use my hand to snap it off. then to finish it off i hand sanded it down.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j.woody*


i didnt need a dremel to cut the honey comb. i used my hands and a knife. weakened it with a knife then use my hand to snap it off. then to finish it off i hand sanded it down.


You make cleaner cuts with a dremel, using a knife to cut that would seriously damage or dull the knife.


----------



## j.woody

it was a stanley knife and the razors are cheap and easy to replace








ill show you how it turned out
and btw it was the top


----------



## doat

oh you cut the plastic honeycomb i was talking about the metal honeycomb grills. Yea i cut the top and front plastic strips i think it looks better and helps airflow.


----------



## j.woody

oh the metal grills, woops, my bad


----------



## Gattsu

I'm in







.

http://i42.tinypic.com/2zr0vph.jpg

Any tips or suggestions ? xD


----------



## doat

yea, trade you your right side panel for mine, i need one with the honeycomb grill my mobo is exposed through that.


----------



## loop0001

i guess i should post the newest version of my case....


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
i guess i should post the newest version of my case....

yes, were you the one who painted his case white and black but with art on it?


----------



## loop0001

yeppers that was me








still not completely finished tho, im hoping to have it DONE DONE by early june
ill go take pics now


----------



## loop0001

holy crap...
i have never had so much trouble taking off a side panel in my life..

NOTE: when you plasti-dip a case, it will become harder to remove a side panel!

ALSO: when you plasti-dip the inside side of a side panel...it will become FREAKISHLY HARD to remove it from a case!!!


















like this thing alot, the rheobus is great, on two of the switches/knobs i have 2 fans attached without any performance loss from the fan..

best to note that when you turn the knobs all the way to lowest power...the fan just stops moving rofl

in truth i also think that the fans are getting less power through the rheobus than how i had them powered before. I hear a whole lot less from my case now.. im sure this is partially because of the plasti-dip inside









*had to redo the entire mass in the back, was very fun putting it all together again. this time i only used black zip ties








*









im totally in love with how clean i can make a case now







:









close up of a crucial area...you can see that above the dvd drive i just stuffed some wires...no worries
tho i am sure that on the "post your cables" thread i will lose a point


----------



## doat

how do you people manage those cables? i have hardest time wit my cables whether they are too short of i have to make cuts. Anyway very nice job i regret cutting my right side panel grill behind the mobo now my mobo is exposed. Paint your fan controller and cd/dvd drive half white lol.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
how do you people manage those cables? i have hardest time wit my cables whether they are too short of i have to make cuts. Anyway very nice job i regret cutting my right side panel grill behind the mobo now my mobo is exposed. Paint your fan controller and cd/dvd drive half white lol.

i managed it with 70 holes drilled through the mobo tray, 50 zip ties, and about 3.5 hours to put it all together









went to sleep when i finally had the case finished..which was about 1:30am last night..it rocked

also....good idea with painting the fan controller and dvd drive...


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
i managed it with 70 holes drilled through the mobo tray, 50 zip ties, and about 3.5 hours to put it all together









went to sleep when i finally had the case finished..which was about 1:30am last night..it rocked

also....good idea with painting the fan controller and dvd drive...









it will look good, the two throw off the scheme but leave the knobs on the fan controller black and paint the other side white or just paint one side all white.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
it will look good, the two throw off the scheme but leave the knobs on the fan controller black and paint the other side white or just paint one side all white.

oh dear....have to paint it up again then...
AND I JUST PUT IT IN THERE!!!







rofl


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
oh dear....have to paint it up again then...
AND I JUST PUT IT IN THERE!!!







rofl

well put the tape on, take them out, paint em and stick em back there and take pics and nudes. The problem i am having is that i have to bundle up my cables sort of and when that happens it is hard to put the side panel panel correctly. I have to just cut off that bent part of the mobo tray near the drive bay area so i can put some cables flat on it and not disturb the side panel.


----------



## loop0001

true...well plugging it all back in may not be as bad as i think it will be....
fine fine ill do it!
but gimme a lil while lol i want to play games for a few days


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
true...well plugging it all back in may not be as bad as i think it will be....
fine fine ill do it!
but gimme a lil while lol i want to play games for a few days

GAMES NO TIME FOR GAMES! what games will you be playing?


----------



## loop0001

i will be playing all the games i couldnt while i had my 8500 in the box lol

list is
call of duty 4
counter strike source
far cry 2
half life 2
left 4 dead
Kotor 1
Fable
fallout 3
and GRID

missed them so much *sniff*


----------



## epidemic

I just ordered a window kit from Jab-tech hopefully it will be here Friday so I can do a little cutting this weekend.







And I plan on putting my cpu under water very soon!


----------



## doat

lol you can play HL2,CS:S with an integrated video card. I have not played HL 2 or CS:S for years and i have been debating on installing HL 2 for awhile now but i've beaten it so many times i can beat the game in my head. I tried far cry 2 but that game was just too boring for me, drive one place kill a few people, drive to another place shoot up a few people, over and over. Now COD 4 is badass i need to play that on PC, wonder if it will look better than xbox or if we can use the xbox controller.


----------



## loop0001

yeah i know i could play css with a wimpy card...but not on low specs...after seeing every one of my games maxed...i just cant do low settings lol


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
yeah i know i could play css with a wimpy card...but not on low specs...after seeing every one of my games maxed...i just cant do low settings lol

I know how you feel, you got a powerful pc and you just want to play the best graphical games, i want to play crysis but im afraid if i play it for a long period of time with my video card at high temps it will damage it. Luckily my CPU temps don't go past 60C


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I know how you feel, you got a powerful pc and you just want to play the best graphical games, i want to play crysis but im afraid if i play it for a long period of time with my video card at high temps it will damage it. Luckily my CPU temps don't go past 60C

exactly, i remember when i built my first comp like 2 years ago...mostly all the same parts but i had the 8800gtx and it rocked everything it came across

and i have to play with 50+ fps...its crazy

how hot does your gpu get??
wanna water cool it ??







jk


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
exactly, i remember when i built my first comp like 2 years ago...mostly all the same parts but i had the 8800gtx and it rocked everything it came across

and i have to play with 50+ fps...its crazy

how hot does your gpu get??
wanna water cool it ??







jk

last time i played crysis on my 50" plasma and my monitor temps reached 82+C, i dont think video cards support the refresh rate of TVs because crysis was not running as smooth as it does on my monitor than my HDTV.

I thought about getting a watercooling setup for CPU and GPU but i don't have the money for it plus i will always be paranoid about a leak. Does having a bottom fan help cool the GPU? I was thinking of putting one of my 88cfm yate loons there but i would need a filter.


----------



## loop0001

82 C isnt so bad...but is still highish.

it is odd how the TVs have lag...
no fun at all..
but still...the thought of crysis on a 50" ...wow

yeah going under water is spendy....but i cant wait to do it again


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
82 C isnt so bad...but is still highish.

it is odd how the TVs have lag...
no fun at all..
but still...the thought of crysis on a 50" ...wow

yeah going under water is spendy....but i cant wait to do it again









The cool thing was i could play crysis using my xbox controller but the sound plays through my pc speakers behind me if i am facing my tv but imagine how awsome it would look if it ran smoothly. I think it lags because the TV is 600hz and the video cards display like 60-75hz


----------



## Ryanb213

add me plz


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
i managed it with 70 holes drilled through the mobo tray, 50 zip ties, and about 3.5 hours to put it all together









went to sleep when i finally had the case finished..which was about 1:30am last night..it rocked

also....good idea with painting the fan controller and dvd drive...









nah, paint a spare 5.25" cover and stealth the bastard!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
i will be playing all the games i couldnt while i had my 8500 in the box lol

list is
call of duty 4
counter strike source
far cry 2
half life 2
left 4 dead
Kotor 1
Fable
fallout 3
and GRID

missed them so much *sniff*

You couldn't play KOTOR with an 8500GT?


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
nah, paint a spare 5.25" cover and stealth the bastard!









You couldn't play KOTOR with an 8500GT?









could stealth it..but i like pressing the button to open it
-yes i know there is a way to still be able to do it, but i am happy with it being regular

i think i could play kotor with the 8500...but just didnt have the heart
im kind of a play all or play none person i guess


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
could stealth it..but i like pressing the button to open it
-yes i know there is a way to still be able to do it, but i am happy with it being regular

i think i could play kotor with the 8500...but just didnt have the heart
im kind of a play all or play none person i guess
















well considering i got KOTOR maxed with an FX 5200...


----------



## loop0001

true...kotor is a really easy game to max out..
nowadays


----------



## iandroo888

boing.. hecka fell asleep yesterday... ATTEMPT TO UPDATE NOW XD

oh god gotta look thru 600 posts since last update... oh my... xD


----------



## TheScOuT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
boing.. hecka fell asleep yesterday... ATTEMPT TO UPDATE NOW XD

oh god gotta look thru 600 posts since last update... oh my... xD

I see you are updating...wow what a monumental task that will be







Can I be added to the Nvidia Edition list?


----------



## iandroo888

added u.. pretty sure i did.. i remember seeing ur post.. lol

hope i didnt miss anyone.. i tried to read every post but after a while.. gets tiring.. so looked for pictures... tried to get as many ppl as possible..

if i missed you, please right click on the post number and click copy location and paste it in your post telling me i missed you =X and if u are modded/unmodded/nvidia edition.

also, if u have xfire or SLI, please note that as well

hope i didnt miscount... otherwise we have *316* members !!!


----------



## y_boy

Thx for adding me to cm690 club









Here some diy small project on my cm690

some cooling for northbridge and ram...

(copy the idea frm dono where, forgot le)

i taking the colour fan from a cheap laptop cooler which hav blue led on it...










(p.s i taking photo after done)

after taking out the fan, the wire was toooo short..
i self lengthen it by soldering as like what i done on my psu
















This is the result..

on heatsink of northbridge


















on ram


























Overall~XD


----------



## welly321

dont forget to add me my post is on the previous page


----------



## iandroo888

gotcha welly


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


last time i played crysis on my 50" plasma and my monitor temps reached 82+C, i dont think video cards support the refresh rate of TVs because crysis was not running as smooth as it does on my monitor than my HDTV.

I thought about getting a watercooling setup for CPU and GPU but i don't have the money for it plus i will always be paranoid about a leak. Does having a bottom fan help cool the GPU? I was thinking of putting one of my 88cfm yate loons there but i would need a filter.


try turning the tv to a game mode settings some tv's try to scale and it can make it seem like there is a lagg


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
try turning the tv to a game mode settings some tv's try to scale and it can make it seem like there is a lagg

I gave up on playing PC games on the tv it doesnt feel right and the speakers are behind me and not around me. Thanks though, +rep


----------



## doat

This is strange my temps are now idling at 36-39C, i guess i need to turn on the AC but it is around 75F.

Now it's idling at 35C, dam AS5 needs to cure already.


----------



## kurosu

Add me to the club dudes!


----------



## kev_b

I'm still working on my CM 690 mod so its all torn apart but I am wondering about the side fan, I've been reading how people say it disrupts the air flow in the case, before I tore it apart my temps with the ASUS M3N-HT, and AMD 9950 with the CM V-8 were running 47c for both the [email protected] and the GTX 9800+ GPU.
I'm asking about the air flow because I just bought the CM Storm Scout and added 1 side fan in the window so the fan placment is more or less the same as the CM 690 and now my temps are much better with almost the same hardware, the only thing I changed is the motherboard (Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P), cpu at 29c and 30c for the gpu.
I have the CM 690 window that I hate and will mod it after I finish the case, I was planning on having a bottom fan for my CM 690 but now I'm not so sure what would work out better, a side fan or a bottom fan, I will be getting more air flow from the front bottom fan since I won't have the hard drive rack in the way.
Opinions much welcomed before I cut the bottom grill out of my case.


----------



## doat

nice harddrive mod kev, i got the same monitor except it's 22". Show us pics!!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


nice harddrive mod kev, i got the same monitor except it's 22". Show us pics!!


Of my monitor?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Of my monitor?










no your case lol


----------



## kev_b

2 mods I changed my mind on, I was going to use a top front fan but decided I wanted all 5 drive bays opened and the hard drive cage I made I chose to do something else, 2 hard drives only but 2 1 TB drives is more then enough plus better air flow and cooling.


----------



## kev_b

Then I have the esata mod on the top, I made it so I can plug my Zune into the top.








The other change will be the AMD 940 and not sure yet what I will use for the cou cooler, I'm still going to use my ASUS board because it worked so well for me.
I have 2 single fan grills that match the top grill I am waiting on then I can get the black powder coat done.


----------



## doat

Nice looks very good, how can i use my CPU xiggy DK cooler fan as a case fan? Remember it just has a 4 pin connector. I remember you posting up these two mods but not sure if it was in this thread or your build log.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Nice looks very good, how can i use my CPU xiggy DK cooler fan as a case fan? Remember it just has a 4 pin connector. I remember you posting up these two mods but not sure if it was in this thread or your build log.

By 4 pin do you mean, molex or PWM? If its PWM you just plug it in however it lines up. If its a molex try getting the plug to go to the back of the case, preferably to the top so you can use a PSU connector there to plug it in...this could work for wherever the fan is except maybe the side panel because it could be too short.


----------



## kev_b

cs_maan I see your to do list, what color acrylic window are you going to use? I want to do my window with a dark smoke color when I get around to it.
I wonder what an orange color window would look like, something that matches my fans.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
By 4 pin do you mean, molex or PWM? If its PWM you just plug it in however it lines up. If its a molex try getting the plug to go to the back of the case, preferably to the top so you can use a PSU connector there to plug it in...this could work for wherever the fan is except maybe the side panel because it could be too short.

its not molex so i guess its PWM it plugs into the mobo cpu fan pins since it is the stock fan that came with my xiggy DK cooler. I want to use my other 3k kaze fan right above my heatsink so it can be a push/pull like setup but the 4 pin power cable for the mobo is messing up the clearance. I am thinking of cutting off the clip or grinding it down so i can squeeze it in, what do yall think?


----------



## Caligula

Hi, actually i'm using this case from 2 months ago.. i swapped my cosmos s with this budget amazing case so i can have more money to change platform to i7!!! And i'm loving it.. The reason i'm not post my CM690 pics earlier it's simply because i'm not confidence enough to show off my old rig









Owwhh this is my case pics:

















In that pics i'm still using my old V8, and right now i'm using this amazing air cooler Prolimatech Megahalem.. My old V8 can't keep up i7 heat when OC'ing to 4Ghz.. Altough it's stable @ 3,6Ghz but the performance isn't good enough for using it @3,6Ghz daily









Mmhhh so now i'm officially became CM 690 Member???








ROFL


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
cs_maan I see your to do list, what color acrylic window are you going to use? I want to do my window with a dark smoke color when I get around to it.
I wonder what an orange color window would look like, something that matches my fans.









I'm not sure whether to do clear or get some kind of color, I like the dark smoke idea, but I also want something so my UV stuff (when I buy it) to stand out. Its a tough decision.
Any of you guys know if the acrylic window they sell at Mnpctech is a rectangle with 90 degree edges or are they rounded off?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
its not molex so i guess its PWM it plugs into the mobo cpu fan pins since it is the stock fan that came with my xiggy DK cooler. I want to use my other 3k kaze fan right above my heatsink so it can be a push/pull like setup but the 4 pin power cable for the mobo is messing up the clearance. I am thinking of cutting off the clip or grinding it down so i can squeeze it in, what do yall think?


There's no other place to plug it in? I mean you can do that but make sure you measure it out first so as not to mess it up, I don't think it should be an issue though...


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caligula* 
Hi, actually i'm using this case from 2 months ago.. i swapped my cosmos s with this budget amazing case so i can have more money to change platform to i7!!! And i'm loving it.. The reason i'm not post my CM690 pics earlier it's simply because i'm not confidence enough to show off my old rig










It's so GREEN!








I like


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caligula* 

In that pics i'm still using my old V8, and right now i'm using this amazing air cooler Prolimatech Megahalem.. My old V8 can't keep up i7 heat when OC'ing to 4Ghz.. Altough it's stable @ 3,6Ghz but the performance isn't good enough for using it @3,6Ghz daily









Mmhhh so now i'm officially became CM 690 Member???








ROFL

i7 at 3.6ghz isn't good enough for you? w t f are you doing lol i have a 920 @stock right now and it can't be slowed down.


----------



## Caligula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
It's so GREEN!








I like









Thanks, i bet youre guessing that i'm a nvidia fanboy right??

Nah i'm not, i just wanna use a same colors to match my case theme.. so when i'm using it at night, it doesn't blinding my eye and don't wake my gf with colorful lights









altough, i'ts still lil bit annoying


----------



## Caligula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i7 at 3.6ghz isn't good enough for you? w t f are you doing lol i have a 920 @stock right now and it can't be slowed down.

hahaha yeah even tough running i7 920 @ stock speed its still really fast for today computing..

IMHO buying $1500+ pc without squeezing it till last breath it's a little bit foolish.. it's like buying a ferrari just for riding in a small suburb, LOL

and oc is become one of my hobby, but i'm still not sure to use WC like any other extreme oc'ers (well i'm not that kind of extreme, LOL).. but hey air cooled with megahalem it's still amazing


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

IMHO buying $1500+ pc without squeezing it till last breath it's a little bit foolish.. it's like buying a ferrari just for riding in a small suburb, LOL










Well said.

Welcome to the CM club and OCN!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 

There's no other place to plug it in? I mean you can do that but make sure you measure it out first so as not to mess it up, I don't think it should be an issue though...

I think i would benefit more if it was above my heatsink since i have 1 of kazes above my ram on the top and a yate loon next to it and the other kaze on my heatsink so i have 1 kaze sitting in a box. I was thinking about putting it on the bottom so i can cool my video card but i don't have a filter for it because i am using the filter for my side fan but then again i do have my pc sitting on a center speaker so it won't be sucking up carpet dust.


----------



## cs_maan

A cheap filter replacement is using a stocking







, like the one a woman would use, preferably black...works just like a filter if you stretch it across the front of the fan...just in case you were wondering..plus nobody would see it since it would be facing down







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
A cheap filter replacement is using a stocking







, like the one a woman would use, preferably black...works just like a filter if you stretch it across the front of the fan...just in case you were wondering..plus nobody would see it since it would be facing down







.

lol well i was thinking of not putting one there since the casing of the speaker it's on is wood and i cleaned it before putting my pc on it but it still would suck in some dust. Thanks for the tip +rep.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Add me to the list for the CM690 NVIDIA edition owners, ive just got my rig swapped over into this case and all i can say is WOW... This case is amazing

Ive just ordered some more green LED cooler master 120mm fans to replace the side and back fans, i love this case!!!

EDIT... i'll post some pics when i get my N78 back from RMA this weekend

EDIT 2... These are all i have for now, i'll post finished build pics at the weekend:


----------



## ofiveo

How many fans come with CM690? So I know how many extra to order


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ofiveo* 
How many fans come with CM690? So I know how many extra to order

comes with like 2 or 3


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ofiveo* 
How many fans come with CM690? So I know how many extra to order

It comes with 3 fans, 2 normal and 1 LED. There is room for 7 or 8 if you get one without the window


----------



## doat

Would putting my kaze 3k on the bottom help cool my video card?


----------



## ofiveo

I'll be joining this club on thursday :d


----------



## Sethy666

Doat asked:

Quote:

Would putting my kaze 3k on the bottom help cool my video card?
The bottom fan is usually used as an intake fan.

Most people use one of the side fans as an intake that blows onto the CPU (upper side) or GPU (lower side).

Other still have modded their cases to have another 120mm mounted below their CDROM / DVD burner in the front as an intake as well. This seems to work well from accounts.

The bottom front fan doesnt appear to pull much air in for some reason.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Doat asked:

The bottom fan is usually used as an intake fan.

Most people use one of the side fans as an intake that blows onto the CPU (upper side) or GPU (lower side).

Other still have modded their cases to have another 120mm mounted below their CDROM / DVD burner in the front as an intake as well. This seems to work well from accounts.

The bottom front fan doesnt appear to pull much air in for some reason.

I have a side fan and a fan in the drive bay under my cd/dvd rom but it is the stock CM blue LED fan that came with my case so it doesn't really do much but i don't have to put it on the fan controller like all of my main case fans. If i used my kaze 3k on the bottom for intake i think that would blow enough air to help cool the card, also my side fan is a 88cfm yate loon i cannot put a fan on the upper side panel due to my cpu cooler taking up the space.


----------



## Sethy666

From what Ive read on this forum, if you have the correct intake / exhaust set up, the air flow is very good. Some say that the cpu and GPU cooling fans mess up the flow so its all hit and miss... I guess the sum of all of this relies on your own personal experience and if it works for you.

By the number of posts you have made and your rep points - Im probably singing to the choir here


----------



## doat

thankyou but i am no expert, my setup is like this
2 front intake fans 1 is 88cfm blue led yate loon, 1 side intake 88cfm yate, 1 rear exhaust 88cfm yate, heatsink fan 120cfm or so kaze 3,000 rpm 120X38mm blowing to the top, 1 88cfm yate right above heatsink, another kaze 3k 120X38mm above ram on the top. Top fans are exhaust.

I tried to put my other kaze right above my heatsink so i can get a push/pull like setup going but i can't fit it because of the 4 pin power cable for the motherboard, although, i was thinking about cutting off the clip so squeeze it in but that might complicate things. I have heard that a side fan disrupts air flow but with it on or off i do not notice a single degree in temp change.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



heatsink fan 120cfm or so kaze 3,000 rpm 120X38mm blowing to the top


When I first installed my Xiggy, I too had the fan at the bottom, blowing to the top. I then realised after a week that the fan was sucking up the heat from the GPU. I then turned the HS so the fan was blowing toward the rear exhaust. That small change resulted in 3c drop in CPU temps after burn in of the AS.

Are you able to rotate your HS, perhaps that may allow you to use a second fan?

The rest of your fan placement looks fine. Just coz Im nosey and enquiring minds need to know... why did you go 88 mm fans over 120mm?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


When I first installed my Xiggy, I too had the fan at the bottom, blowing to the top. I then realised after a week that the fan was sucking up the heat from the GPU. I then turned the HS so the fan was blowing toward the rear exhaust. That small change resulted in 3c drop in CPU temps after burn in of the AS.

Are you able to rotate your HS, perhaps that may allow you to use a second fan?

The rest of your fan placement looks fine. Just coz Im nosey and enquiring minds need to know... why did you go 88 mm fans over 120mm?


not 88mm 88CFM all of my fans are 120mm size most of them are rated at 88cfm.


----------



## Sethy666

Okay LOL... thats my que to get some sleep









Any chance of rotating your HS?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Okay LOL... thats my que to get some sleep









Any chance of rotating your HS?


oh yea i can rotate it but dont feel like re-applying AS5 and waiting 200hrs for it to cure again and watch my temps jump around. I guess i could just use the rest of my IC7 compound and give that another test run but it would be nice to use the other kaze as the rear and since it will also be very close it will act like a push/pull setup as well.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caligula*


hahaha yeah even tough running i7 920 @ stock speed its still really fast for today computing..

IMHO buying $1500+ pc without squeezing it till last breath it's a little bit foolish.. it's like buying a ferrari just for riding in a small suburb, LOL

and oc is become one of my hobby, but i'm still not sure to use WC like any other extreme oc'ers (well i'm not that kind of extreme, LOL).. but hey air cooled with megahalem it's still amazing










im thinking about geting a true 120 well see i got some money coming this next week from a few jobs, just got off the phone with another lady today so we will see the black edition true 120 looks like it might be soon. still a little confused on the 120 fan for it. i would like the mobo to control it and not need to get a fan controller.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


im thinking about geting a true 120 well see i got some money coming this next week from a few jobs, just got off the phone with another lady today so we will see the black edition true 120 looks like it might be soon. still a little confused on the 120 fan for it. i would like the mobo to control it and not need to get a fan controller.


Get a Megatron and save some cash







, the TRUE black is sexy though.

If you want to go the motherboard fan control route, then do a push/pull setup with 2x25mm fans.


----------



## doat

This is bugging me, what are the temps that TRUE and megatron get with a similar setup like mine?


----------



## cs_maan

Well grunion's review here on OCN, suggests that the Megatron beat the TRUE 120 which was also lapped by the way (Megatron Wasn't). And he had an i7 rig I believe, but to squeeze the most out of Megatron you need a 38mm fan for sure.


----------



## doat

i Kind of want to get a horizontal case because having the heatsink hanging sideways you can't really get absolute full contact.


----------



## cs_maan

If the pressure is good, you've got good contact. Having a horizontal case has its benefits but they don't outweigh the disadvantages. If you want to go to extremes, then maybe consider a horizontal setup otherwise its definitely not worth it.


----------



## doat

what's wrong with horizontal cases? well now that i think about it most of the ones i have seen are small. I just dont like how the screws on my DK stop at a certain point, im not sure if it stops because of the x bracket on the back or it is the springs.


----------



## cs_maan

They don't have the room that a vertical case has. Unless by horizontal case you mean tech station, then that would be cool but otherwise, most horizontal cases are made for HTPC in mind so they won't have much room, especially for tower coolers like the TRUE, Xig, and Megatron. Also they don't have much places for extra fans, usually they have one or two spots for 80mm or 120mm fan.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


They don't have the room that a vertical case has. Unless by horizontal case you mean tech station, then that would be cool but otherwise, most horizontal cases are made for HTPC in mind so they won't have much room, especially for tower coolers like the TRUE, Xig, and Megatron. Also they don't have much places for extra fans, usually they have one or two spots for 80mm or 120mm fan.


yea you are right, wish i could pressure mod my DK or something.


----------



## cs_maan

Do you have the bolt through kit for it? Without any plastic? That should give you a little more pressure than the push-pin type mounting which everyone dislikes (or at least I think so).


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Do you have the bolt through kit for it? Without any plastic? That should give you a little more pressure than the push-pin type mounting which everyone dislikes (or at least I think so).

It's not push-pin its a bolt through kit i don't think the xiggy DK comes with a push-pin crap but i think the x-bracket has a short amount of threads so the screws screw into it a certain amount. Ah screw it, it's fine, should i turn my heatsink again to face the rear instead of sucking hot air from my video card and going through the top? If i turn it to the rear i can put my other kaze 3k in place of rear yate loon and it will act like a push/pull setup because it will be very close to the heatsink.


----------



## cs_maan

That could probably work well, I don't see anything wrong with the idea







. Mine is set up the same way you described but even if I did put a 38mm to exhaust there will still be WAYY too much room for it to act like push/pull.

Although the Yate is exhausting a crap load of air, I think I feel more air coming from the rear of the case than anywhere else.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
That could probably work well, I don't see anything wrong with the idea







. Mine is set up the same way you described but even if I did put a 38mm to exhaust there will still be WAYY too much room for it to act like push/pull.

Although the Yate is exhausting a crap load of air, I think I feel more air coming from the rear of the case than anywhere else.

i feel a crapload of air exhausting from the top than the rear, I am thinking of just turning the heatsink and putting my other kaze in the rear exhaust slot and put a yate loon on the bottom to cool my video card but that would be loud and i dont have enough room on my fan controller for it.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i feel a crapload of air exhausting from the top than the rear, I am thinking of just turning the heatsink and putting my other kaze in the rear exhaust slot and put a yate loon on the bottom to cool my video card but that would be loud and i dont have enough room on my fan controller for it.

Why don't you buy a splitter. They cost $1.50 each I think, lets you do exactly what you want







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Why don't you buy a splitter. They cost $1.50 each I think, lets you do exactly what you want







.

a splitter, lets me control two fans on one knob? Link to this splitter you speak of.


----------



## cs_maan

Yes, here it is







.

http://www.svc.com/3pinyadapter.html

They had them on sale before that's why I thought they were $1.50.


----------



## doat

i think they have those at fry's, csmaan i love you!!! +rep
Just checked frys has it.


----------



## cs_maan

Glad I could help man







.

I need to go on a quest to find a 3-pin to 2-pin inverter cable for when I get some CCFL's so I don't have to use those stupid PCI switches. I love being able to control my light through the fan controller its great.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Glad I could help man







.

I need to go on a quest to find a 3-pin to 2-pin inverter cable for when I get some CCFL's so I don't have to use those stupid PCI switches. I love being able to control my light through the fan controller its great.


i have one of those cables, it came with something i don't remember but i have no use for it, if you only need one i can mail it to you or just mail it to you any way lol


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i have one of those cables, it came with something i don't remember but i have no use for it, if you only need one i can mail it to you or just mail it to you any way lol


Oh man for real? Can you do that, how much is shipping?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Oh man for real? Can you do that, how much is shipping?


i'll just mail it in an envelope so its free on your part just pm me your full address and when i get home from work ill get an envelope and stamp and mail it out.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Thanks for adding me to the MOD list!

Painting is complete, all installed, but waiting on three fans, five extension cables, fan controller, HD's, DVD drive and laminate.

I'm itching to GO, but glad for the wait time! So far cables have been run to the back pretty clean All I have is run, so once I get the rest of the pieces I'll post up the finished product.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind*


Thanks for adding me to the MOD list!

Painting is complete, all installed, but waiting on three fans, five extension cables, fan controller, HD's, DVD drive and laminate.

I'm itching to GO, but glad for the wait time! So far cables have been run to the back pretty clean All I have is run, so once I get the rest of the pieces I'll post up the finished product.


wait until you get your harddrives, fans, and all that, it will be hell trying to hide everything unless you don't have any IDE cables or have made cuts into your motherboard tray. I have been going insane trying to hide most of my cables but the fan wires are killing me, i have to bunch them all up at the fan controller i would have to buy like 4 or 5 extensions.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
wait until you get your harddrives, fans, and all that, it will be hell trying to hide everything unless you don't have any IDE cables or have made cuts into your motherboard tray. I have been going insane trying to hide most of my cables but the fan wires are killing me, i have to bunch them all up at the fan controller i would have to buy like 4 or 5 extensions.

LOL!! That is exactly what I did! I'm running full SATA, so the IDE cables are stashed in the back. (run along the case grooves and split the wiring harness in places to flatten them out) When I was running the fan cables, ALL were too short to where I hoped to place them for a clean look on the MB. SO, I ordered a fan controller and 5 18" extension cables!









I was questioned why I went Overkill on my Corsair 750, but this is the exact reason why! I planned on keeping the case clean and using the extra power I needed to run extensions to a Fan controller, as well as light them up with LED fans and such. My MB can fit it all in, so why not go for the BEST I can do!?

I started out looking for advice on a QUICK clean build with a reasonable price.... then I ran into THIS Forum!







Since than.... I've been waiting for orders!!

You ALL are crazy....And I love IT!!!


----------



## kev_b

I plugged my front fan in after the hard drive mod and with the drive cage removed the air flow was great, I think I will try and run this without a side fan or the fan on the bottom of the case and see what happens.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind* 
LOL!! That is exactly what I did! I'm running full SATA, so the IDE cables are stashed in the back. (run along the case grooves and split the wiring harness in places to flatten them out) When I was running the fan cables, ALL were too short to where I hoped to place them for a clean look on the MB. SO, I ordered a fan controller and 5 18" extension cables!









I was questioned why I went Overkill on my Corsair 750, but this is the exact reason why! I planned on keeping the case clean and using the extra power I needed to run extensions to a Fan controller, as well as light them up with LED fans and such. My MB can fit it all in, so why not go for the BEST I can do!?

I started out looking for advice on a QUICK clean build with a reasonable price.... then I ran into THIS Forum!







Since than.... I've been waiting for orders!!

You ALL are crazy....And I love IT!!!

holly 750 thats huge over kill on your setup lol i have a 850 zalman that i felt was over kill with a i7, 3 hard drives, 6 gigs of ram, like 9 fans, and a gtx 295 a good 500 would runs yours with out a problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Get a Megatron and save some cash







, the TRUE black is sexy though.

If you want to go the motherboard fan control route, then do a push/pull setup with 2x25mm fans.

post a link to a blue led fan that would work plz.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 

post a link to a blue led fan that would work plz.

Here are some choices from PPC's.

Apevia:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25078

Antec Tri Cool (Probably the best choice):
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3311

High speed Yate Loon Blue LED:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22037

EDIT: I also agree with the Cooler Master fan that hawaiian geek posted







.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
post a link to a blue led fan that would work plz.

Cooler Master 120mm Blue LED Case Fan - (R4-L2R-20AC-GP), $9.99,FREE SHIPPING
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-...3055725&sr=1-9

http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20ac-gp.html

Just my


----------



## scottath

Nice HDD mod kev_b - i will keep the stock ones though...i swap hdd's in and out too often


----------



## gotspeed

would it be bad for the motherboard to have a Y cable splitting the 4 pin on the motherboard and running 2 fans on it?


----------



## scottath

nope - all coming from the same source anyhow


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
would it be bad for the motherboard to have a Y cable splitting the 4 pin on the motherboard and running 2 fans on it?

As long as the fans don't exceed the amperage of the header on the motherboard then it would not be bad.


----------



## Tony Garcia

I add some updated pictures, hope you like them.


----------



## cs_maan

Nice setup Tony, but HOLY CABLE MONSTERS BATMAN!
Methinks its time for a little cable management?


----------



## Gyro

Nice cpu cooler







and your rig too








What are your temps with the e8400?
I've never been higher than 45c loaded with my x2 5000 windsor, and next week I want to get a 720be,and I'm hoping this puppy is going to be enough.
Wish me luck.

Gyro


----------



## Tony Garcia

the temp in the Intel burn Test max stress, 73Â° with 20 at 3.82 and 1.39v (BAD VID)
the sli in the furmark stress test is about 100Â° in 15 minutes (scary)
the wire managment, itÂ´s a dificult thing, actually you may no notice, but the case is modded, the ATX power cable donÂ´t fit in the hole without modding (sorry for my english)
2 vga, 6 disks, 6 fans (7 with the side fan). i think itÂ´s ok.
Peace BroÂ´s


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Another pic of my beast setup. I modded the floor to take a 240 rad, but I don't have the money to get more watercooling gear at the moment. I have 7 x Ultra Kaze's in there, one hidden in the drive bays.




The side window needs to be finished (cutting, plexi)


----------



## cs_maan

Damn, very nice rig, everything blends in well







.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Not the final setup, but I have kind of been digging the side-less look, it lets me have access to her insides without any coaxing on my behalf.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Not the final setup, but I have kind of been digging the side-less look, it lets me have access to her insides without any coaxing on my behalf.

That's how I used to run my old computer, (ACER) I just ran it side less because otherwise it looks dumb, that and the case was extremely small so it got pretty toasty inside.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I still haven't done any cable hiding except for a few of the fans and a couple other things. I'm not even using the two holes I cut in the mobo tray. I need another Accelero S2 for my other 8800GT, and either get my WCing going again or buy a descent HSF to tie me over until then. Some other minor things as well, but it's a slow process as time and money are hard to come by at the moment.

One last pic of my setup as of now.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I still haven't any cable hiding except for a few of the fans and a couple other things. I'm not even using the two holes I cut in the mobo tray. I need another Accelero S2 for my other 8800GT, and either get my WCing going again or buy a descent HSF to tie me over until then. Some other minor things as well, but it's a slow process as time and money are had to come by at the moment.


Its alright, I feel ya on the money, so much to do yet so little cash







...stupid time/economy.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tony Garcia*


I add some updated pictures, hope you like them.










holy snap man! Needs cable managementz!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Another pic of my beast setup. I modded the floor to take a 240 rad, but I don't have the money to get more watercooling gear at the moment. I have 7 x Ultra Kaze's in there, one hidden in the drive bays.


 so you could have two 240 rads in there!


----------



## doat

you run your pc with the side panel off? lol it looks like the cpu fan will be blowing in your face.


----------



## cs_maan

Nah that CPU fan is blowing down towards the motherboard, shouldn't be an issue







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Nah that CPU fan is blowing down towards the motherboard, shouldn't be an issue







.

oh yea its intake, didn't realize


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
you run your pc with the side panel off? lol it looks like the cpu fan will be blowing in your face.

Yeah, it gives me that "bed-head" look everyone goes for. Wake up, park myself on OCN for a bit, and I'm in for a good hair day.


----------



## Tony Garcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







holy snap man! Needs cable managementz!

 so you could have two 240 rads in there!









When the case is close, it looks vey nice, jeje, but any help or advise is welcome, i am really proud it`s a nice rig, and took a lot of work to find and to pay and to build this computer, in this country, Argentina, or like we like to call, el (the) culo (ass) del (off the) mundo (world) jeje.
But really, if you got some advise, thanks.
Peace bros.
The Next Picture Will Be with all the boxes...


----------



## Bartmasta

I believe someone was gonna experiment and see if adding a intake fan where the optical drives go would make a difference in temperature

did anyone do it?

The intake fans I have are barely blowing (the bottom one has nowhere to suck from and it blows to the GPU) and the front one is slow and the airflow gets blocked by the HDD's

I wanna add moar fans!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I believe someone was gonna experiment and see if adding a intake fan where the optical drives go would make a difference in temperature

did anyone do it?

The intake fans I have are barely blowing (the bottom one has nowhere to suck from and it blows to the GPU) and the front one is slow and the airflow gets blocked by the HDD's

I wanna add moar fans!

i dont think it was me but i do have a stock CM blue led fan that came with my case in my drive bay area, i like the way it looks from the outside but i dont think it does anything. Actually the majority of the fans i have in my case don't really help much, i did a test once where i turned off my 88cfm side, front and rear yate loon. With all of those fans off with only the 120 X 38mm kaze 3k fan on my heatsink and the kaze 3k on the top but above the ram on full blast, the temps did not change at all. I could just have those two fans going and temps would not change one bit.


----------



## cs_maan

I was the one, and honestly, having that fan changes nothing, in my case at least, I saw absolutely no difference between having one and not.


----------



## doat

oh csmaan i won't be able to send you the 2-3pin adapter and the 3 pin extension until tonight, i forgot i didn't have any stamps so i gotta get one from my dad and i am at work right now but i will put the envelope in the mailbox by tonight. It's amazing how something simple as putting those two things in an envelope takes forever to do lol.


----------



## Bartmasta

Okay thanks guys









I wanna add some stuff to my case though, to make it look more sexy. I am thinking of either adding some cold cathodes or replacing the current non led fans that I have with LED fans.


----------



## doat

I think LED fans would do more good than cathodes since fans help cool your case where as cathodes help warm up your case.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
oh csmaan i won't be able to send you the 2-3pin adapter and the 3 pin extension until tonight, i forgot i didn't have any stamps so i gotta get one from my dad and i am at work right now but i will put the envelope in the mailbox by tonight. It's amazing how something simple as putting those two things in an envelope takes forever to do lol.

No problem man, no rush, I got all summer if I have to wait







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Okay thanks guys









I wanna add some stuff to my case though, to make it look more sexy. I am thinking of either adding some cold cathodes or replacing the current non led fans that I have with LED fans.

Have you considered using Plasti-Dip or painting it black on the inside? Black ALWAYS looks sexy







. Also CM has really cool LED fans for $10 a piece, and if you buy two, and enter the promo code "memorial" you get free shipping...including next day air





















.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
No problem man, no rush, I got all summer if I have to wait







.

Have you considered using Plasti-Dip or painting it black on the inside? Black ALWAYS looks sexy







. Also CM has really cool LED fans for $10 a piece, and if you buy two, and enter the promo code "memorial" you get free shipping...including next day air





















.

cool

Dammit now you had to post up that CM special, must not buy fans!!! I am going crazy with case fans my case sounds like a 747 jet and temps are 36C but 33C with ac on. I am thinking of cutting a hole for another side bottom fan i think that would benefit the video card to bring in cool air right below the GPU fan. Uh oh, there is that smell again.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
cool

Dammit now you had to post up that CM special, must not buy fans!!! I am going crazy with case fans my case sounds like a 747 jet and temps are 36C but 33C with ac on. I am thinking of cutting a hole for another side bottom fan i think that would benefit the video card to bring in cool air right below the GPU fan. Uh oh, there is that smell again.

Lmao, if you keep making that smell you're going to suffocate man, GET OUTSIDE!!!

I'm debating either buying some of those suckers, or buy a window...what to do, what to do. WHAT. TO. DEW.

Lmao why did I spend $10 on GMOD? Can anyone tell me?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Lmao, if you keep making that smell you're going to suffocate man, GET OUTSIDE!!!

I'm debating either buying some of those suckers, or buy a window...what to do, what to do. WHAT. TO. DEW.

Lmao why did I spend $10 on GMOD? Can anyone tell me?









what is a GMOD?
That smell is intoxicating, it's like smelling gasoline early in the morning when you are pumping gas during a road trip, smells fan-f#$#ing-tastic. Now i need to buy that B&D rotary tool at walmart for $25.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
what is a GMOD?
That smell is intoxicating, it's like smelling gasoline early in the morning when you are pumping gas during a road trip, smells fan-f#$#ing-tastic. Now i need to buy that B&D rotary tool at walmart for $25.

Garry's mod 10 lmao, its a game where you use props from like HL2, TF2, CSS, and other source games to do fun things, make stuff, etc. Its fun and pointless but not worth the $10 I spent on it







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Garry's mod 10 lmao, its a game where you use props from like HL2, TF2, CSS, and other source games to do fun things, make stuff, etc. Its fun and pointless but not worth the $10 I spent on it







.

oh yea i heard about that but it does seem boring.
Finally my in laws are going back to New Jersey tonight so i can finally get started on testing the yate loon to cool my video card, i'll post a link to where i will be posting results but it will be in the GTX 285 owners thread.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
oh yea i heard about that but it does seem boring.
Finally my in laws are going back to New Jersey tonight so i can finally get started on testing the yate loon to cool my video card, i'll post a link to where i will be posting results but it will be in the GTX 285 owners thread.

PM some results on that yeah?


----------



## Bartmasta

I can try to make the inside black but I fail at painting









Also I want to sleeve my cables but I can't find any here in Poland.

So should I get those cold cathodes or some LED fans


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I can try to make the inside black but I fail at painting









Also I want to sleeve my cables but I can't find any here in Poland.

So should I get those cold cathodes or some LED fans









Go with the LED fans







. They are functional and sexeh.


----------



## doat

LED fans are better

I will pm you with the final verdict


----------



## Bartmasta

so which LED fans do you guys suggest?

I need 2 120mm, I want them to be the same color as the ones I have


----------



## doat

yate loon 88cfm, i got one and it is surprisingly quieter than my stock 88cfm yate loons also the lights are brighter than the stock CM blue led fan that came with my case.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
yate loon 88cfm, i got one and it is surprisingly quieter than my stock 88cfm yate loons also the lights are brighter than the stock CM blue led fan that came with my case.

Agreed







.

Or Apevia has some decent 120mm blue LED fans, but I think the Yates are better.


----------



## Bartmasta

i can't get yate loons in poland


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
i can't get yate loons in poland

what? Hitler still runs poland?







Just google high cfm LED fans and look for something above 70CFM and ball bearing, sleeve bearings don't last very long.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
i can't get yate loons in poland

How about Apevia fans? They are exactly the same, or blue LED Antec Tri Cools, those are awesome.


----------



## Bartmasta

Can't get Apevia here either


----------



## Bartmasta

what about these

http://www.komputronik.pl/Podzespoly...elny,id,22422/


----------



## doat

hmm 49CFM, what are your current fans CFM ratings?


----------



## cs_maan

Those are probably less CFM than the ones you have, are there any Antec fans?


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm not sure what CFM mine are, they are the stock CM690 ones. I think they are 40-45 CFM.

There are antec ones but they are 30 DBa, too loud

Maybe I should just get some cold cathodes instead since I can't get any good fans


----------



## cs_maan

30dBA isn't that loud, and I think if they are Tri-Cool's they have adjustable speed (L/M/H), if you can get those, they are great value and a great quality fan.

But if you don't want to you can always go with the Cathodes too







.


----------



## doat

yea 30DBA is not that loud, my 88 cfm yate loons (non LED ones) are like 40DBA and they are loud.


----------



## cs_maan

Yeah, although if you have no honeycomb fan grilles, then they will be actually very quiet, the only reason they are loud or can be loud is because of the fan grilles.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Yeah, although if you have no honeycomb fan grilles, then they will be actually very quiet, the only reason they are loud or can be loud is because of the fan grilles.

yea the grills do make them much louder but even with no grills on at all the sound of the air moving is loud as well but much quieter than it would be with the grills.


----------



## doat

Oh hell yes, i might be able to buy that B&D rotary tool at walmart tonight!! AH! Thinking of modifying on my HDD cage for better aiirflow OR cut a rectangle at the bottom of the left side and put 2 or 3 intake fans with a mesh grill. The smell is PUNGENT!!!

I am toying with a custom watercooling radiator idea, if i can find a way i would just need tubing, cpu block, and a pump then buy or build the radiator and reservoir cheaper than what you would normally get.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Another few random shots.


----------



## doat

what kind of temps are you getting with that setup? video cards look like they won't get good airflow and personally i don't like CPU cools that blow on the cpu.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
what kind of temps are you getting with that setup? video cards look like they won't get good airflow and personally i don't like CPU cools that blow on the cpu.

Temps are fine for now, I bought the cooler cheap so I could clean my Zalman 9700, which I haven't got around to yet, it's caked. Also, I refuse to buy a new cooler as I am a pump away from having another WCing setup for the cpu. Temps sometimes get to 70 C which I know is past safe point for this chip but I don't care if it dies. I have an e2160 I could run until I can buy the e8400 I've been wanting. This e4300 has served me well for a few years now at these speeds.

Oh, and video cards get mad airflow, those are 3000 rpm ultra kaze's you see in there. Couldn't possibly have more airflow and be able to be in the same room.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Oh hell yes, i might be able to buy that B&D rotary tool at walmart tonight!! AH! Thinking of modifying on my HDD cage for better aiirflow OR cut a rectangle at the bottom of the left side and put 2 or 3 intake fans with a mesh grill. The smell is PUNGENT!!!

I am toying with a custom watercooling radiator idea, if i can find a way i would just need tubing, cpu block, and a pump then buy or build the radiator and reservoir cheaper than what you would normally get.

Oh man a WC setup, I'm jealous! Its going to cost you though so you better







a lot before you buy it







.

I'm gonna stick out with air cooling until I can save for a good WC setup.







.


----------



## doat

oh well if you are close to buying a watercooling setup then go for that, i personally would love to go WCing but too broke.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Oh man a WC setup, I'm jealous! Its going to cost you though so you better







a lot before you buy it







.

I'm gonna stick out with air cooling until I can save for a good WC setup.







.


it's just a theory right now i most likely wont end up doing it because i am broke but i was thinking of using some of that fishtank tubing, fishtank pump and stuff lol. It's basically the same just on a smaller scale but i realized it won't move a lot of water through the blocks so it won't be as effective.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
it's just a theory right now i most likely wont end up doing it because i am broke but i was thinking of using some of that fishtank tubing, fishtank pump and stuff lol. It's basically the same just on a smaller scale but i realized it won't move a lot of water through the blocks so it won't be as effective.

Yeah I wouldn't do that if I were you, not worth the trouble. Especially considering you'd have to do lots of splicing of wires.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
it's just a theory right now i most likely wont end up doing it because i am broke but i was thinking of using some of that fishtank tubing, fishtank pump and stuff lol. It's basically the same just on a smaller scale but i realized it won't move a lot of water through the blocks so it won't be as effective.

Actually, I believe some of the better WCing pumps you can buy are actually meant for ponds/aquariums. They are not cheap though.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Yeah I wouldn't do that if I were you, not worth the trouble. Especially considering you'd have to do lots of splicing of wires.

oh yea forgot about the wires, there has to be another way to make a radiator that is just as good or better.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
oh yea forgot about the wires, there has to be another way to make a radiator that is just as good or better.

Make a radiator







, just pull the one from your car







, or any car for that matter.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Make a radiator







, just pull the one from your car







, or any car for that matter.

but how would it keep the water cool? I was thinking of using a small motor from some kind of small fridge or something to chill the water.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
but how would it keep the water cool? I was thinking of using a small motor from some kind of small fridge or something to chill the water.

Well its a car radiator, if it can keep an engine cool, I'm sure it can keep water coolant cool too lol.

For a chiller make sure to insulate everything perfectly to avoid condensation.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

There is no way a cheap aquarium pump will have enough power to pump all the way through a car radiator guys. Most people try heatercores.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Well its a car radiator, if it can keep an engine cool, I'm sure it can keep water coolant cool too lol.

For a chiller make sure to insulate everything perfectly to avoid condensation.

I dont know but obviously if i want to keep the radiator cool i would have to use a metal that retains coolness or is very conductive like copper. Idea just hit me actually it's a bad one, the first time i would run the watercooling setup, put the radiator in the freezer for a day or so then connect it and run the system, once the water gets to the radiator it will be chilled. Problem with that is it will most likely condensate and drip off the casing of the rad and won't stay cold or frozen very long. Feel like i am going insane.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I dont know but obviously if i want to keep the radiator cool i would have to use a metal that retains coolness or is very conductive like copper. Idea just hit me actually it's a bad one, the first time i would run the watercooling setup, put the radiator in the freezer for a day or so then connect it and run the system, once the water gets to the radiator it will be chilled. Problem with that is it will most likely condensate and drip off the casing of the rad and won't stay cold or frozen very long. Feel like i am going insane.

It won't only drip off the rad, it will drip off of the tubes, water block, and then you get big sparks on your stuff, and then your 690 will house a dead system







.

Stupid water being conductive.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
It won't only drip off the rad, it will drip off of the tubes, water block, and then you get big sparks on your stuff, and then your 690 will house a dead system







.

Stupid water being conductive.

So you can only watercool at certain temperatures otherwise everything will condensate and fry your system? What about if you insulate your tubing, wrap it with some type of insulating foam maybe the kind they use on the pipes of your AC for your home. Keeps the water cool and if it does condensate it wont leak and if there is a hole in the tubing it will pretty much be sealed with the insulation.


----------



## cs_maan

Well if anything is below room temperature, in terms of water cooling, it will condensate. But if you have insulation it should work better. Where would you mount the pump and the rad in your 690?


----------



## doat

Well the pump i could just put it behind the PSU under the video card or in the drive bay and mount the radiator on the top or on the back. Crap i would need a new case, dammit csmaan.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well the pump i could just put it behind the PSU under the video card or in the drive bay and mount the radiator on the top or on the back. Crap i would need a new case, dammit csmaan.

No no no no no, the case modder smell says that you should mod the F#@% out of it to fit a WC loop







.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


No no no no no, the case modder smell says that you should mod the F#@% out of it to fit a WC loop







.


ahahahahahah





















i'll work on it but until then i gotta work on my fan setup and get more airflow in the harddrive cage.


----------



## cs_maan

Lol yeah I think the fumes are getting to me, lets see how your idea sets off first







.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Lol yeah I think the fumes are getting to me, lets see how your idea sets off first







.


How about we both try to come up with a watercooling idea using fish tank supplies, i think the pumps for those will work just as well but the problem is small tubing so i don't know how they would be able to handle the 1 inch tubes and all of that water. Also we need to find a way to keep the water cool like a radiator. In order to find alternative ways we should learn exactly how it all works, i assume the fans on the radiator are there to cool the copper the water moves through thus cooling the water. I wish i had machines so i can custom build them but i do know someone who might have those machines problem is he lives in california.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


How about we both try to come up with a watercooling idea using fish tank supplies, i think the pumps for those will work just as well but the problem is small tubing so i don't know how they would be able to handle the 1 inch tubes and all of that water. Also we need to find a way to keep the water cool like a radiator. In order to find alternative ways we should learn exactly how it all works, i assume the fans on the radiator are there to cool the copper the water moves through thus cooling the water. I wish i had machines so i can custom build them but i do know someone who might have those machines problem is he lives in california.


Well I'm halfway there then, I have a fish tank, tubes and a pump







, except I'm scared







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Well I'm halfway there then, I have a fish tank, tubes and a pump







, except I'm scared







.

i was talking to my friend about this and he told me that i could use an oil or transmission cooler for cars he recommended i get one from a ford truck. Something like this http://www.speedalliance.com/images/...ION_COOLER.jpg we could use bigger lines but not sure how we would connect the big lines to the cpu block since those are like 1.25" or something. He also said you can get them from junkyards for like $5 so this is looking to be practical just want to find one that is about the size of pc radiators so it's not wider than the case.


----------



## cs_maan

Wow that could actually work quite well, I've never seen that before ...

Why do you live in TX haha, be my neighbor, my neighborhood needs more people like us.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Wow that could actually work quite well, I've never seen that before ...

Why do you live in TX haha, be my neighbor, my neighborhood needs more people like us.

ahahha thanks, i like doing this stuff, those coolers work just like the pc radiators and probably more efficient since they deal with extreme heat compared to PCs. Also i see you live next to a high school







I wish i had a full tower case so i can put everything inside and not have it outside.


----------



## doat

I just found a fish tank water pump that pumps 385GPH and a swiftech MCP655 that is rated at 317GPH, the fish tank pump costs less than $30 and the swiftech is over $70. Also has 1/2" or 3/4" barbs, this is amazing why are people buying the expensive stuff when we just found the same thing for fish tanks for less than half the price?

Im starting to smell something else here!!

EDIT: Crap just saw the max pressure for the fish tank pump is 9' and the swiftech is 50PSI.


----------



## cs_maan

Haha how'd you know I live next to a (my) high school???
Also I wish they made Cooler Master 790, full tower version of the 690







.
I was kind of debating buying another Antec 900 or maybe a 300 to mod it or something, but first I have to mod my HP case.

Also having the radiator on the outside will yield better temps







because there won't be any recycled hot air on the outside







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Haha how'd you know I live next to a (my) high school???
Also I wish they made Cooler Master 790, full tower version of the 690







.
I was kind of debating buying another Antec 900 or maybe a 300 to mod it or something, but first I have to mod my HP case.

Also having the radiator on the outside will yield better temps







because there won't be any recycled hot air on the outside







.

Google maps lol i was bored one night and decided to look up your house hahaha.

Yea a full tower 690 would be badass.

Lets get back to the pumps, i have found pumps with 7.5psi but they work with 150gallons of water.


----------



## cs_maan

Well I'm pretty sure any reservoir (I'm thinking integrate into the case somehow) won't even need a fraction of that much water moved. Those pumps could be loud though since they are made for moving that much water. Are we using 1/2" tubing or the 1.25"?

On a side note, totally forgot I gave you my address.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Well I'm pretty sure any reservoir (I'm thinking integrate into the case somehow) won't even need a fraction of that much water moved. Those pumps could be loud though since they are made for moving that much water. Are we using 1/2" tubing or the 1.25"?

On a side note, totally forgot I gave you my address.









not sure lol any size tubing really at least 1/2" would be good, those aquarium pumps are designed to not be loud since they are in the water or will be outside. I used to have a fish tank and the pump for that was not very loud just heard a low hum.

I think we should discuss this on aim lol, be quicker to bounce ideas off each other.


----------



## doat

It seems like we should just get the PC pump, blocks, and tubing then just use the transmission radiator. If we decide to do it that way then we will spend around $100 for it all.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
not sure lol any size tubing really at least 1/2" would be good, those aquarium pumps are designed to not be loud since they are in the water or will be outside. I used to have a fish tank and the pump for that was not very loud just heard a low hum.

I think we should discuss this on aim lol, be quicker to bounce ideas off each other.

I agree, care to meet me on aim around 8:30 P.M. CST, because I have to finish up painting my parents bedroom lol.

Man I feel like a jerk for mildly derailing the 690 thread







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I agree, care to meet me on aim around 8:30 P.M. CST, because I have to finish up painting my parents bedroom lol.

Man I feel like a jerk for mildly derailing the 690 thread







.

yea me too lol, i'll be on aim all day. Well we are trying to find ways to fit this stuff in a CM690 so we are kind of helping 690 owners that want to watercool, sort of.

What program can i use that shows the max temp of my GPU? I am using coretemp but it only shows the max temp that my CPU reaches.


----------



## cs_maan

I use Riva Tuner right now for my GPU, it logs temps so I suggest you get it







.


----------



## doat

I have rivatuner i just didnt know it logged temps lol. Where do i go for logging and looking at temps?


----------



## ltulod

lightly modded nvidia 690 edition, going to mod the side panel and paint the logo red. What you guys think?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Nice, the red looks awesome. The only thing I would change is the nVidia logo on the front, I'd paint the green part black I think. Red and green just reminds me of Christmas. Still looks wicked though. Digging the motherboard tray cut outs. How did the red paint hold up when you slid the "insert" things back into the top and front panel pieces? I was going to paint mine but thought the paint would chip as it's a tight fit.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I have rivatuner i just didnt know it logged temps lol. Where do i go for logging and looking at temps?

When you open the main window, next to the box where it says your video card model there is a little box with an arrow on the corner, you click it and then click the picture of the magnifying glass, and it takes you to all your temp monitors and stuff like that







.

The rest is self explanatory







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ltulod* 
lightly modded nvidia 690 edition, going to mod the side panel and paint the logo red. What you guys think?



















Very nice paint job I like the black and red, except you should have done the Nvidia eye logo too







. Overall its really cool though


----------



## doat

Oh i see now, thanks


----------



## ltulod

would a permanent red ink marker work on the logo? I'm open to suggestion on how to paint the logo.

I used the spray paint that bond with plastic on the red trim. It hold pretty good when I slid them in.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I still say to paint the logo black, but that's just me. I would just spray a bit of spray paint in a styro cup/plate and use a brush to hand paint the logo if you're just wanting to paint the "eye" part, not the lettering. If you want to paint the whole thing just peel it off and spray paint it. I have peeled mine off a bunch of times and it still sticks. You could always tape/glue it if it didn't.


----------



## cs_maan

Use a paint brush or something to paint the eye, or cut out a stencil of it and hold it over the eye so it paints just that.


----------



## ltulod

ok, I did a quick job on it. black permanent marker ftw?

Attachment 109666


----------



## cs_maan

Rofl, its a bit too shiny for the rest of the case but not bad, I would've went red but to each his own







.

Nice job either way.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks better, but I still say to use the same paint as you did for you case insides so the finish matches up. The pic probably makes them look more different than it really does I imagine.


----------



## doat

lol why dont you just cut off the nvidia symbol and leave the words Nvidia? or will there be a hole?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol why dont you just cut off the nvidia symbol and leave the words Nvidia? or will there be a hole?


There's a "recess" there in the same shape as the logo.


----------



## ltulod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Looks better, but I still say to use the same paint as you did for you case insides so the finish matches up. The pic probably makes them look more different than it really does I imagine.


yep, I'm going to do that but for now, I eliminated the early christmas look









I may go red or black, either color will look better than green









Thanks! for the great input tho.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


There's a "recess" there in the same shape as the logo.


That literally just stopped me as I was about to pull that logo off lol.

doat, aim??


----------



## doat

Oh i thought there would be something behind the logo

CSmaan, i am already on watching top gear through my xbox lol. I don't have anymore ideas but we can still chat about it if you want.


----------



## cs_maan

Well if I think of anything I'll message ya because honestly I have no ideas either lol. I need to organize my stuff anyways, gotta get rid of this one fan cable that's pissing me off haha.

I <3 Top Gear, its my favorite.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Well if I think of anything I'll message ya because honestly I have no ideas either lol. I need to organize my stuff anyways, gotta get rid of this one fan cable that's pissing me off haha.

I <3 Top Gear, its my favorite.


lol i cant wait for it to come back june 21st in HD, im going to do the video card cooling experiment after i watch this episode.


----------



## cs_maan

Sweet, I'm going to shop for some cathodes and plan what I'm doing next weekend.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Sweet, I'm going to shop for some cathodes and plan what I'm doing next weekend.


nice, i might get the rotary tool tomorrow or some time next week if i decide to make more cuts or modify my cuts.


----------



## cs_maan

That's awesome, let me know if you need any help or something, I've grown to work my Dremel quite well







.


----------



## doat

will do


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I was the one, and honestly, having that fan changes nothing, in my case at least, I saw absolutely no difference between having one and not.

Looks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Oh hell yes, i might be able to buy that B&D rotary tool at walmart tonight!! AH! Thinking of modifying on my HDD cage for better aiirflow OR cut a rectangle at the bottom of the left side and put 2 or 3 intake fans with a mesh grill. The smell is PUNGENT!!!

I am toying with a custom watercooling radiator idea, if i can find a way i would just need tubing, cpu block, and a pump then buy or build the radiator and reservoir cheaper than what you would normally get.

nah man... much simpler, cheaper, and more effective to get a bong cooler instead of a radiator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
So you can only watercool at certain temperatures otherwise everything will condensate and fry your system? What about if you insulate your tubing, wrap it with some type of insulating foam maybe the kind they use on the pipes of your AC for your home. Keeps the water cool and if it does condensate it wont leak and if there is a hole in the tubing it will pretty much be sealed with the insulation.

Like i said, bong coolers are much more versatile.... just buy a ColdPak or similar, put it in the freezer overnight and shove it in the Bong's res during the day









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I just found a fish tank water pump that pumps 385GPH and a swiftech MCP655 that is rated at 317GPH, the fish tank pump costs less than $30 and the swiftech is over $70. Also has 1/2" or 3/4" barbs, this is amazing why are people buying the expensive stuff when we just found the same thing for fish tanks for less than half the price?

Im starting to smell something else here!!

EDIT: Crap just saw the max pressure for the fish tank pump is 9' and the swiftech is 50PSI.

Where did you see this pump? I've been looking all over the interwebs for a cheap pump...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I have rivatuner i just didnt know it logged temps lol. Where do i go for logging and looking at temps?

two words: EVGA Precision.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ltulod* 
lightly modded nvidia 690 edition, going to mod the side panel and paint the logo red. What you guys think?

Why did you get the nvidia edition if you wanted red









try and find pics of Scottath's rig - he painted it black n candy red... looks hawt


----------



## FloppyNL

I would like to finally join =].

I think I did a pretty well job on the cable management, sure compared to when I didn't have cable management:


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^yeah nice cable management there bro, although you might want to shove those modular (molex?) cables behind the motherboard tray... unless there's something stopping you I'm unaware of?

Have you cut out any honeycomb or mesh anywhere? That will improve airflow and cut down on noise


----------



## FloppyNL

No, didn't touch the honeycomb yet







. And the 6pins modular cables are pretty impossible to run behind, since I need to saw two big holes then and all I have is an iron saw, so ye







.


----------



## gotspeed

guys for water cooling watch this
http://revision3.com/systm/cool
http://revision3.com/systm/supercooling


----------



## SporkofdooM

Here's my CM690, As I said a while ago, she's still stock for the time being. Nice and bright with a couple of led fans and some cold cathodes, I'd like to put a window on it, either by cutting up the old case door or just buying one of the stock windows from CM. She's pretty awesome either way though.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...M/IMGP0171.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...M/IMGP0173.jpg


----------



## ltulod

Why did you get the nvidia edition if you wanted red

it's an empty case that I don't use anymore. I was thinking of putting a bloodrage mobo or the evga classified and use the red and black theme on it. I change my mine, I'm selling it cuz it's too small for the for my 2nd i7 rig.


----------



## ltulod

updated pic.

Attachment 109886


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks good ltulod!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ltulod* 
Why did you get the nvidia edition if you wanted red

it's an empty case that I don't use anymore. I was thinking of putting a bloodrage mobo or the evga classified and use the red and black theme on it. I change my mine, I'm selling it cuz it's too small for the for my 2nd i7 rig.

how is it to small? i have the evga x58 in it with a i7 920 and every thing fits fine and temps are pretty low


----------



## wiggy2k7

I have a new Scythe s-flex 120mm fan just sat around doing nothing, were would be the best place to mount it. I just have the 3 stock fans at the minute (1 front, 1 side and 1 back) i was thinking of mounting it as an intake fan in the bottom slot in front of the psu, what do you think ???


----------



## Gyro

I'd say top rear, as exhaust.

Gyro


----------



## Bartmasta

i can't wait to get my mobo back I will get some cable sleeves for my cables and put on some stickers on my case

it will look cool


----------



## wiggy2k7

I was thinking of adding a fan behind here as an intake blowing onto my ram:



What would be the best way to do this ???


----------



## ltulod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


how is it to small? i have the evga x58 in it with a i7 920 and every thing fits fine and temps are pretty low


classified is eatx tho, It might not fit.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


I was thinking of adding a fan behind here as an intake blowing onto my ram:



What would be the best way to do this ???


Zip tie it there, but it really won't make a difference, I tried having a fan there and not, it really makes no difference, especially if you have a good CPU cooler (which it seems that you do). Just save that space if you want to add a fan controller there or a pump or something of that sort if you decide to WC in the future.


----------



## doat

i can backup cs_maan's statement, putting a fan in the drive bay is useless the top fans will help cool your ram and suck out the heat.


----------



## dhetox

This is my ride, its a little dirty, i tried to do my best with the cables....
Any advice is welcome
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/351/dsc03749.jpg
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7687/dsc03750h.jpg
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7913/dsc03753aoi.jpg
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/9756/dsc03754.jpg


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhetox* 
This is my ride, its a little dirty, i tried to do my best with the cables....
Any advice is welcome
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/351/dsc03749.jpg
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7687/dsc03750h.jpg
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7913/dsc03753aoi.jpg
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/9756/dsc03754.jpg

nice rig... you need to tuck some of those loose cables behind the mobo tray, i'll post some pics of my new CM690 NVIDIA edition build when i get my N78 back from RMA.

@ cs_maan... Thanks for the advice m8


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
@ cs_maan... Thanks for the advice m8

No problem







, you're better off trying other fan placements rather than there, its not worth it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ltulod* 
classified is eatx tho, It might not fit.









is it wider or taller then a normal atx board?

nvm just looked at newegg
classified is 12" x 10.38"
normal is 12.0" x 9.6"
i don't think it would be a problem in the case. plus we wouldn't have to kick you out of our cool little club


----------



## gotspeed

guys don't buy the latest fastest hottest hardware lol. this was a few days ago but its the same tonite again and i haven't even started up tf2 to play for a few hours before i go to sleep. keep in mind both of my windows are cranked all the way open and my fan is on high in the room. kinda wish this case didn't let so much heat out of the case now lol.

cpu cores 1-4 from 60c-62c at idle
system is 32c
vreg is 63c
gpu is 61 soon to go to 80 when gaming.
btw its only 70F (19c) outside
HELP


----------



## cs_maan

Haha my 3870 X2 got to 80+ regardless of ambient temp lol, don't worry its not all that bad, it idled way lower than your GTX295 but under load it was the same or above.








you wish your case didn't let out so much heat?


----------



## gotspeed

lol since i posted my room went up from 81 to 83 now
gpu is at 79 and 76
cpu went up to 67
system is up to 35c


----------



## doat

gotspeed, get a bucket of iced water and pour it all over your card that should work perfectly.


----------



## gotspeed

that bucket would need to be made of 50$ bills and total 550$ worth to do that lol then maybe lol


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
that bucket would need to be made of 50$ bills and total 550$ worth to do that lol then maybe lol

lol


----------



## Andru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


guys don't buy the latest fastest hottest hardware lol. this was a few days ago but its the same tonite again and i haven't even started up tf2 to play for a few hours before i go to sleep. keep in mind both of my windows are cranked all the way open and my fan is on high in the room. kinda wish this case didn't let so much heat out of the case now lol.

cpu cores 1-4 from 60c-62c at idle
system is 32c
vreg is 63c
gpu is 61 soon to go to 80 when gaming.
btw its only 70F (19c) outside
HELP


Try reseating your heatsink. You should be getting way cooler temperatures than that. For your gpu, you can try manually increasing the fan with something like evga precision.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andru*


Try reseating your heatsink. You should be getting way cooler temperatures than that. For your gpu, you can try manually increasing the fan with something like evga precision.


Or RivaTuner works too, whichever you prefer. I like EVGA precision myself.


----------



## gotspeed

i think the problem is the room is 84degs lol its trying to cool with hot air. and i7 on stock heat sink
its still stable running 299fps in tf2 lol


----------



## doat

299FPS, human can't even see that much.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i think the problem is the room is 84degs lol its trying to cool with hot air. and i7 on stock heat sink
its still stable running 299fps in tf2 lol


Yeah that's probably it, for that ambient temperature you're getting great temps lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


299FPS, human can't even see that much.


yea but when its doing 299 you know its not going to drop to 20 out of the blue lol


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea but when its doing 299 you know its not going to drop to 20 out of the blue lol


ahhaha you must be 1337


----------



## gotspeed

lol you just missed it i was the sniper but now engy gotspeed1212 come play if you have tf2


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


lol you just missed it i was the sniper but now engy gotspeed1212 come play if you have tf2










i dont have it but i would if i did.


----------



## gotspeed

this just in temp on core 1 73c room is up to 84f and the outside temp has dropped to 66F lol


----------



## Bartmasta

damn these xigmatek fans are so hot










i wanna get some for my case but orange + blue doesn't mix well


----------



## doat

i got the same fans but my blades are not orange they are black like the fan casing or shroud. I can't use it sadly because it is 4 pin.


----------



## .Style

Speaking of them I just ordered 4 for my case







Will post pics once I get them


----------



## Bartmasta

woo i cant wait


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i got the same fans but my blades are not orange they are black like the fan casing or shroud. I can't use it sadly because it is 4 pin.


you can use them.... the 4th pin is just a like a temp sender. it will still plug into the motherboard just fine


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


you can use them.... the 4th pin is just a like a temp sender. it will still plug into the motherboard just fine


i really don't have a place to use it, actually i think i could use it on the bottom it is the quietest fan i have so running it on full speed won't be as loud as my yate loons or kaze 3Ks.


----------



## bobfig

ya just wanted to let u know


----------



## doat

thanks but which color wire is the temp sender? I am thinking it is the blue one.


----------



## pipnasty

Just posting my CM 690









*Modded the top panel*









*Modded the hard disk bracket to accommodate HDD cooler*



























*Internal casing powder coated black*


----------



## doat

very nice, also nice wallpaper you like the universe?


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


very nice, also nice wallpaper you like the universe?


Thanks! Yeah, looks really great since it goes well with the Alienware theme


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


thanks but which color wire is the temp sender? I am thinking it is the blue one.


i think its the one on the right









Motherboard CPU Fan 4 Pin header Connector.

Pin Name Color
1 GND black
2 +12VDC yellow
3 Sense green
4 Control blue

http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/..._Fan_Connector


----------



## doat

ah thanks bobfig +rep


----------



## OSDCrusher

You can add me now. I will eventually post some pictures.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Ok so I promised to provide more pics once I received more of my parts and installed. Since than I got my first HD, and DVD drive. I've been trying to run everything as clean as I can with all parts as I get them. I've been running each wire to fill as tight as possible with each connection. I received my order of 3 Yate Loons the other day and promptly mounted and ran the wiring to the back. I ordered extension cables to run to the pending Scythe controller.(NOT thinking they would actually be included....oops) Scythe arrives before the extensions, so my order should only have been for one....not four! Guess I'll save these for the next build.







Everything is run aside from the front fan...still trying to be as stealth as possible. Nothing is pulled tight and the temp sensors are tentatively hanging where I want them.... Where do I actually attach the sensors????


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


damn these xigmatek fans are so hot










i wanna get some for my case but orange + blue doesn't mix well



Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


thanks but which color wire is the temp sender? I am thinking it is the blue one.


eh, i got one on my xiggy S1283 RS (Red Scorpion - dunno how they got red but meh..), not a fan of it really. the casing is ugly and the white LED's really look cheap to me.

@whoever it was who asked which pin was the temp sensor - it doesn't matter, just line up the two little plastic tabs on the connectors - they will only go in one way.


----------



## tsmithr1

I need some help. I just put in five coolermaster 69.69 cfm fans in my case. It flows like a mofo(temps dropped 4-5degrees across the board), BUT im getting some vibration from the top fans. The whole setup is a little louder than before but if i can manage to get rid of the vibration, i might keep the fans. If not, i might go back to the regular 43cfm fans that i had in there before. Any suggestions?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsmithr1*


I need some help. I just put in five coolermaster 69.69 cfm fans in my case. It flows like a mofo(temps dropped 4-5degrees across the board), BUT im getting some vibration from the top fans. The whole setup is a little louder than before but if i can manage to get rid of the vibration, i might keep the fans. If not, i might go back to the regular 43cfm fans that i had in there before. Any suggestions?


yay some one els with some balls to try thos fans. i got 5 of them in my case and they vibrate the top too but i have somehing up there to stop the vibes so i don't hear them. im wondering if you put 120 wire grils on them it would stiffin it up a little. maybe a rad grill may work.


----------



## tsmithr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


yay some one els with some balls to try thos fans. i got 5 of them in my case and they vibrate the top too but i have somehing up there to stop the vibes so i don't hear them. im wondering if you put 120 wire grils on them it would stiffin it up a little. maybe a rad grill may work.


Im going to try some rubber mounting screws to see if it'll absorb the vibrations. i'll run to frys after work today.

Yeah man, these fans blow and suck like my gf. haha. big difference.


----------



## wiggy2k7

I was thinking of buying one of those orange/white led xigmatek fans for my cpu fan... do they push the same air as the stock xiggy s1283 fan ???

EDIT... it says these push 61 CFM but the stock s1283 fan pushes 99.6 CFM so my cpu temp would go up wouldn't it ?


----------



## theCanadian

+1 for the person who goes through the thread and pulls up the photos of the guy who modded the front panel of his 690 so that his rheobus fan controller was stealthed.

another +1 for the person who pulls up the case that looks like a knock off cooler master (a rather good knock off). Kind of looks like a cross between a 690 and a 590.


----------



## epidemic

Sorry for the quality but here is my window mod finished 5 minutes ago.


----------



## bobfig

nice work


----------



## gotspeed

why does the gtx 295 have that little light on the back. mines blue (







) but its annoying kinda. like if you wanted a red case or something else to have a blue/green led.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


+1 for the person who goes through the thread and pulls up the photos of the guy who modded the front panel of his 690 so that his rheobus fan controller was stealthed.

another +1 for the person who pulls up the case that looks like a knock off cooler master (a rather good knock off). Kind of looks like a cross between a 690 and a 590.



This is a page for stealthing a DVD drive... Not what you asked for but maybe this will help you.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post3814926


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsmithr1*


I need some help. I just put in five coolermaster 69.69 cfm fans in my case. It flows like a mofo(temps dropped 4-5degrees across the board), BUT im getting some vibration from the top fans. The whole setup is a little louder than before but if i can manage to get rid of the vibration, i might keep the fans. If not, i might go back to the regular 43cfm fans that i had in there before. Any suggestions?


My first suggestion would be to cut out the honeycomb, and if that doesn't fix it, cut out the metal-with-holes-in-it (a few people have done so)

also, plasti-dipping the entire case should cut down quite a lot on vibration (plus look AWESOME!).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


I was thinking of buying one of those orange/white led xigmatek fans for my cpu fan... do they push the same air as the stock xiggy s1283 fan ???

EDIT... it says these push 61 CFM but the stock s1283 fan pushes 99.6 CFM so my cpu temp would go up wouldn't it ?


Wouldn't make a difference anyway - the xiggy's fins have too much space between them, so fan speeds matter little (or nothing in my tests anyway)


----------



## doat

thing is with those pics, we can't tell it is a CM690

EDIT: Nvm realized it opened a new window when i clicked on the pic and saw the top and edges, she is a 690, nice window job(Sounds dirty)


----------



## antd

I just bought my CM690, it arrives tomorrow









My current case temp is 50c in BIOS :-O
It has no system fans and no airflow :-O
CPU idles at 47c @ stock with Tuniq Tower AND also with the Zalman 9700 :-O
My room is a cool 14c!!! :-O

I hope the CM690 can lower my temps


----------



## sterik01

Well I guess I can be part of this too. I had no i idea this thread existed.









The second bay is for my memory card reader that's coming in the mail.


----------



## doat

why do you have a Thermalright sticker on the side panel? Looks bad


----------



## theCanadian

not to mention the hole in the front bezel.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
not to mention the hole in the front bezel.

He said it was for a card read that is on the way in the mail.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
why do you have a Thermalright sticker on the side panel? Looks bad

Where should I put it ?


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sterik01* 
Where should I put it ?










In the trash.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sterik01* 
Where should I put it ?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 
In the trash.









what he said ^ looks ugly and the case is made by cooler master not thermalright.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sterik01* 
Where should I put it ?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 
In the trash.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
what he said ^ looks ugly and the case is made by cooler master not thermalright.

dang guys be nice to him its his case.... lol


----------



## doat

I am just saying, it's putting a ferrari badge on a honda


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I am just saying, it's putting a ferrari badge on a honda

so ur calling our case a ricer????


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
so ur calling our case a ricer????
















no not our cases, his case lol


----------



## bobfig

but the funny thing is that i have seen that done..... a Ferrari decal thing on a car b4... i just pointed and laughed.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I am just saying, it's putting a ferrari badge on a honda


i would have said it the other way around. our case is like a ferrari and you went and stuck a hyundai badge on it.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i would have said it the other way around. our case is like a ferrari and you went and stuck a hyundai badge on it.









lol that's a hyundai badge, our cases are good but not the best.


----------



## gotspeed

speak for your self my case is the best









hyundia i think is just a little worst then honda thats why. i love my cm690 there are some bogaty veron of the case world but i would say a cm690 is on the level of a ferrari


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


speak for your self my case is the best









hyundia i think is just a little worst then honda thats why. i love my cm690 there are some bogaty veron of the case world but i would say a cm690 is on the level of a ferrari


its bugatti veyron lol, i also love this case i think it is up there in the ferrari and lambo level as well.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


its bugatti veyron lol, i also love this case i think it is up there in the ferrari and lambo level as well.


Lambo and Ferrari are much, much finer quality craftsmanship than these things.


----------



## wiggy2k7

where do you all get your overclock.net stickers for your cases from ??? Ive seen a few people with them


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Lambo and Ferrari are much, much finer quality craftsmanship than these things.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
its bugatti veyron lol, i also love this case i think it is up there in the ferrari and lambo level as well.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
speak for your self my case is the best









hyundia i think is just a little worst then honda thats why. i love my cm690 there are some bogaty veron of the case world but i would say a cm690 is on the level of a ferrari

i have to disagree with ya'll.. don't heart me but i think this case is in the class of the vet and the viper. expensive but yet affordable for the rich average person. a Ferrari is more like the lan-li or a tj-07. but its not saying that you can take a vett and turn it in to a Ferrari killer.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
bogaty veron




























































ROFL!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sterik01*


Where should I put it ?










on your heatsink imo, that's what i did with my gigabyte sticker on my xiggy









IMO your case would look sick as with a blacked out interior and some CCFL's...


----------



## cs_maan

Hey guys, if he likes his sticker there then let him be lol, its not like he's designing the case for you guys.

I say keep it there if you like it there sterik01


----------



## Oramac

Hi guys, I finally built my Cooler Master, she runs cool, quiet, and sexy. Can't wait to submit my pics of the NV version. I just ran 3DMark06 and feel like my computer is low







I got a 7977, is that like pathetic? But no matter I love my baby for who she is! Besides I can always upgrade her lol, just don't have the money since building her. Thanks for all the help guys with my questions!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
hey guys, if he likes his sticker there then let him be lol, its not like he's designing the case for you guys.

I say keep it there if you like it there sterik01









no he must remove it!!


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
no he must remove it!!

i got this..... .... *doat*


----------



## doat

hahahahha


----------



## loop0001

its just a sticker, now give me my bullet back


----------



## bobfig

doat i officially ban u from this thread for a total of 1 min 42 sec.
you may not post till your time is up.


----------



## loop0001

thats harsh!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
its just a sticker, now give me my bullet back

Bullet is MINE!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
doat i officially ban u from this thread for a total of 1 min 42 sec.
you may not post till your time is up.

Who are you to ban me!!







He can keep the sticker this isnt communism.


----------



## loop0001

if you dont give me back my bullet ill shoot another one through the same hole and push the first on all the way thru then ill attack your face with a hand towel soaked in lemon juice and when you scream in pain ill grab the bullet and run to my bunker..

you sure you want to go with this???


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
if you dont give me back my bullet ill shoot another one through the same hole and push the first on all the way thru then ill attack your face with a hand towel soaked in lemon juice and when you scream in pain ill grab the bullet and run to my bunker..

you sure you want to go with this???

ahahahhaha you'll have to soak the towel in alcohol to get it out of me!!


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Who are you to ban me!!







He can keep the sticker this isnt communism.

lol it was sarcasm...


----------



## doat

Ban me from this thread, I DARE YOU!!!

Im sorry dont do it please!


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
ahahahhaha you'll have to soak the towel in alcohol to get it out of me!!

fine then..pullin out the big guns.... a beach towel soaked in mercury and salt water!! *CHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGEEEE*


----------



## doat

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh







:turd:


----------



## loop0001

*steps in the poo*

eeeeieiiiiuuuuuuuu.... .

D**m.... hey doat could you get the hose for me?
stuff is gross....OH MAN ITS FRESH!! *cough cough*


----------



## doat

use the towel you got with my blood on it


----------



## loop0001

but i need the towel...and the poo is all in the treads of the boot...ugh...
well i guess this chase is off..

you got off easy doat,

wanna go get a beer?


----------



## doat

lol







man i am getting desperate for a pump or cpu water block


----------



## loop0001

workin on a new water loop??


----------



## doat

working on getting a water loop started, tired of loudness of my case just want to watercool it. I am planning on using a transmission or oil cooler from a car because it is basically exactly the same as a pc radiator and looks very similar. I will be able to get a D tek V1 from someone on here i just need to get the pump and i will be set.


----------



## loop0001

sweet, make sure to get me a link to the build log when you do it! cant wait till i watercool again...my planned loop is some 300+ bucks lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

*cough* PM *cough*...


----------



## loop0001

lol


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
sweet, make sure to get me a link to the build log when you do it! cant wait till i watercool again...my planned loop is some 300+ bucks lol

i will also i will be doing this in my CM690 and i have an idea on where to put my radiator that hopefully won't make the case any bigger and sort of fit "inside".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
*cough* PM *cough*...

i didn't get a pm lol just pm about what you want to sell me or hopefully trade for.
EDIT: Thank you for wasting my useless time Muncha and filling up my pm box


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i will also i will be doing this in my CM690 and i have an idea on where to put my radiator that hopefully won't make the case any bigger and sort of fit "inside".

might be hard to fit a car radiator in the 690... but until you have it in your hands u just dont know, im sure there's creativity in there to spare..


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
might be hard to fit a car radiator in the 690... but until you have it in your hands u just dont know, im sure there's creativity in there to spare..

you misunderstood what i meant, not the normal engine radiator the small radiators for the transmission oil and engine oil they are pretty much the same size for PC radiators and you can get them used for like 5 or 10 bucks.


----------



## loop0001

my bad there...hmm now you really got me curious, definitely want to see what you mean! cus im still unsure what it is..didnt know there were other radiators in the car


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
my bad there...hmm now you really got me curious, definitely want to see what you mean! cus im still unsure what it is..didnt know there were other radiators in the car

well if i can get a pump i will be able to get this thing started, i am getting desperate as i said earlier, i am willing to trade a 19" dell LCD for a pump and cpu block. I got $25 right now lol


----------



## loop0001

bit low on cash huh...


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
bit low on cash huh...

yup, dam school


----------



## loop0001

lol school is a good thing, i cant wait for the summer though...lined up a good job in a heavy tourist town...hoping my tips will fund my upgrades for the next couple months


----------



## doat

my summer has started for almost a month, i would get a job but sadly i have to work at my dad's store since my bro is taking summer classes.


----------



## loop0001

dang...sorry dude


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i have to disagree with ya'll.. don't heart me but i think this case is in the class of the vet and the viper. expensive but yet affordable for the rich average person. a Ferrari is more like the lan-li or a tj-07. but its not saying that you can take a vett and turn it in to a Ferrari killer.
















hey we have a vett

l82
t tops
4 speed stick
09 prom ride next Friday lol


----------



## doat

please change the color that looks terrible in brown, paint it black or something.


----------



## bobfig

that brown looks good on that classic


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
please change the color that looks terrible in brown, paint it black or something.

its all original and every time it goes to a show it gets gold class finishes because every thing on it matches and is dead nuts on with what the car should have









the car i took to my prom in 07 was a 96 impala







much more fun. the thing will cruise at 130 on the freeway all day long. this year tho her dress is going to match the vett.


----------



## bobfig

i think you need to transplant a 5 speed in that vett.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its all original and every time it goes to a show it gets gold class finishes because every thing on it matches and is dead nuts on with what the car should have









the car i took to my prom in 07 was a 96 impala







much more fun. the thing will cruise at 130 on the freeway all day long. this year tho her dress is going to match the vett.

Nice my bro used to have a 96 impala SS that car was just amazing the sound of it when he put an exhaust on was mean.


----------



## cs_maan

Well I have an '01 Acura 3.2 TL...cruises at 155 flawlessly, I've only taken it that high with my dad though, since then its racked up a ton of miles.


----------



## doat

I have a 98 accord 4 cylinder, i hate it when people say V4 doesnt make sense, i have taken it up to 100mph and it felt like a supercar as in it feels like it is going to tear itself to pieces. I wish it was manual because the automatic transmission is so slow and ******ed, when i start off from a stand still and turn it will engage first then rev and engage first again then shift gears it feels like a noob driving a manual. I guess the teeth on the gears are worn down and it's slipping or i need to change my tranny oil. BUT i have fixed the AC and now it finally blows nice and cold it use to just blow hot air strangely the air was hotter with the AC on than the air outside and here in houston during summer time, the low average is in the 90s.


----------



## bobfig

lol my trucks been to like 95 but that's for only 2 resins i wont go higher. 1 the speed govener is set at factory (98) and 2 i don't trust my tires. lol there cheep 65$ outta round pieces of :turd:


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i think you need to transplant a 5 speed in that vett.

na drove it a little today over to dads buddys house thats going to do the rear half shafts and bearings and 4 is all it needs lol. like i said the thing is like it rolled off of the line yesterday. the paint is clean the first brake job was done in 96 when we got the impala and took them both to a show its only got 40,500 miles on it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Nice my bro used to have a 96 impala SS that car was just amazing the sound of it when he put an exhaust on was mean.

ours:












the impala only has 17,000 on it. probably the meanest sounding intake from 2,500 to 4k rpm sounds evil. i was describing it to a guy as this. think of a big huge bear under the hood, and the gas pedal has a big sharp pointy stick that pokes this big bear right in the @$$. well the harder you poke the bear the more noise he makes and the more pi$$ed off he gets. every know and then it chirps the tires in to 2nt


----------



## doat

doesnt sound that mean, my bro just had a K&N too and exhaust it sounded dam nasty and flames shot out if you revved it enough.


----------



## cs_maan

Dang, doat, gotspeed is that a V8 or a V6, it sounds similar to my TL that's why I'm asking, I only took out the bigass intake resonator though.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Dang, doat, gotspeed is that a V8 or a V6, it sounds similar to my TL that's why I'm asking, I only took out the bigass intake resonator though.

what? its a V8 a corvette LT1 V8 i believe


----------



## bobfig

i hate to say it but that impala sounds like a ricer in the vid. lol
but thats just a crappy mic


----------



## gotspeed

@ cs_maan its the stock v8 lt1 motor from a 96 vett

my every day car is a 01 blazer extreme in "pull me over red", with tinted front windows i get to go talk to the magistrate monday about them. been tinted for 2 1/2 years and on April 1 i got pulled over for nothing but the windows. no speeding tickets or any thing else on my record and i get a bs tinted window ticket for 100$.







. also for the crapy shift i got a b&m electronic shift improver and its awesome. stage 1 more like the factory shift on a trans with 120K stage II well it lays rubber down going in to 2nt almost on command.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
what? its a V8

It was a compliment haha, sorry I'm not familiar with Impalas, I'm more of an import guy, but I do respect the muscle.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i hate to say it but that mpala sounds like a ricer in the vid. lol
but thats just a crappy mic

it sounds much better with a load on the motor going down the road not just free revving and the mic on the camera sucks. i love how you can hear the constant sucking sound at idle


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

This thread is now about cars:


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


@ cs_maan its the stock v8 lt1 motor from a 96 vett

my every day car is a 01 blazer extreme in "pull me over red", with tinted front windows i get to go talk to the magistrate monday about them. been tinted for 2 1/2 years and on April 1 i got pulled over for nothing but the windows. no speeding tickets or any thing else on my record and i get a bs tinted window ticket for 100$.







. also for the crapy shift i got a b&m electronic shift improver and its awesome. stage 1 more like the factory shift on a trans with 120K stage II well it lays rubber down going in to 2nt almost on command.


that electronic shift improver is not that good i hate to say. from what i read all it dose is increas the transmission line preassure to "firm up" the shifts. you would be better off with a vett servo and a shift kit.


----------



## gotspeed

sorry i have a.d.d.
hey you want to play ball with me?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


This thread is now about cars:










srry dude its about real American mussel not imports


----------



## doat

It's just a bad mic and view, the camera is near the engine and most cars never sound mean from the engine bay the exhaust is where you hear it.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


sorry i have a.d.d.
hey you want to play ball with me?


We should all fly down to the same park, and play some ball. I'm down.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


sorry i have a.d.d.
hey you want to play ball with me?


lmao i have adhd but caffeine cools me down.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


srry dude its about real American mussel not imports


As opposed to fake American muscle







? Joking haha.

Hey that S15 is sexy, imports are sex. But like I said, muscle is sex too, just not as much as imports...at least to me








.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


that electronic shift improver is not that good i hate to say. from what i read all it dose is increas the transmission line preassure to "firm up" the shifts. you would be better off with a vett servo and a shift kit.


i have had it for over a year now and i love it i can drive it on stage II in the summer and if mom or dad drive it they just pop it back to stage I and its normal. the only problem we had was a stuck ball in the valve body but other then that it has been good. the impala we have a hypertech programer and increased the line pressure on it and its been fine too.

i was looking at the shift kit b/c they were the same price but being able to turn it off when johnny law is around or if mom needs to drive it for some reason b/c the stage II is a really firm shift if your not holding on it will scare you lol. my blazer with a set of 150$ a piece michelin tires will chirp more then the impala on the stock tires it came with.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i have had it for over a year now and i love it i can drive it on stage II in the summer and if mom or dad drive it they just pop it back to stage I and its normal. the only problem we had was a stuck ball in the valve body but other then that it has been good. the impala we have a hypertech programer and increased the line pressure on it and its been fine too.

i was looking at the shift kit b/c they were the same price but being able to turn it off when johnny law is around or if mom needs to drive it for some reason b/c the stage II is a really firm shift if your not holding on it will scare you lol. my blazer with a set of 150$ a piece michelin tires will chirp more then the impala on the stock tires it came with.


well thats why i would do it is to keep the parents outa the car if they didnt like the way it drove.









BTW i already have a vett servo in mine


----------



## gotspeed

stage II in snow is underivable and rain is hard lol. you start to drive away in snow and let off the gas it shifts and the tires break lose. in rain you try to drive away and one side will light up and spin until you let off and some times won't stop till you tap the brakes lol. its safe to say i love driving be it on the computer or in real life.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
well thats why i would do it is to keep the parents outa the car if they didnt like the way it drove.









BTW i already have a vett servo in mine

how much work, time, and how hard of a shift does it give?
i have been that deep in to mine when we changed the trans fluid and filter


----------



## bobfig

what tranny u have?


----------



## gotspeed

4l60e
its the same for both the impala and the blazer


----------



## bobfig

skim through this
http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forums/...=servo+install

a walk through
http://www.gmfullsize.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1159
the servo is easly access on the passinger side and only loose a little fluid.


----------



## doat

alright we have derailed this thread lol


----------



## cs_maan

What doat said







.


----------



## bobfig

"lol go play with your crackerjack toys" -2 fast 2 furious


----------



## bobfig

woot 5000th post

a.d.h.d at work...


----------



## doat

ahahahahah


----------



## gotspeed

i found our thread in the news...


----------



## doat

lol we are still not helping


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This thread should be called "The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club where owners can talk about anything they want".


----------



## doat

or just be called The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club (DERAILED) *Pic/video of derailed train inside*


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
This thread should be called "The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club where owners can talk about anything they want".


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

maybe certain people can understand my *cough* PM *cough* post now...


----------



## bobfig

lol whats a pm?

/sarcasm


----------



## doat

oops


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
maybe certain people can understand my *cough* PM *cough* post now...

isn't that something those things call girls do??


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
isn't that something those things call girls do??

i think they rather call it "texting" .....


----------



## gotspeed

hey guys can you add me to the group









i have a cm690 its l33t. time for bed lol its 3 am seeya in the morning to help shovel all the stone back in between the ties after the clean up is done.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i would rather call it "texting" .....









how you going to just change my quote like that lol


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
how you going to just change my quote like that lol

rofl u messed my quote up


----------



## gotspeed

nite all


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
nite all

night

BTW i meant they as in girls


----------



## doat

good night sweet cheeks


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hey guys can you add me to the group









i have a cm690 its l33t. time for bed lol its 3 am seeya in the morning to help shovel all the stone back in between the ties after the clean up is done.

OMG finally a breath of fresh air







.

Nice looking 690 there







, welcome to the club, I'm pretty sure you'll be added next update.


----------



## HSVRALPHIE

Got my case last week this thread inspired me, now comes the upgrade!!
Fist up is to Plasti Dip it (spray) and Stealth the DVD drive.

UPGRADE: AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE, ASUS M4A78T-E, 5x 140mm Yate loon 1x 120mm Yate loon, 2x 2Gig OCZ Gold DDR3 1600, Sapphire HD4870 1GB
*Can i stick with the stock PSU with the above Upgrade???*





































Will look better after I Upgrade!


----------



## .Style

New fans!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
OMG finally a breath of fresh air







.

Nice looking 690 there







, welcome to the club, I'm pretty sure you'll be added next update.

i hope your joking. right?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i hope your joking. right?

Possibly







.


----------



## gotspeed

im hoping if i don't have to pay this window tint ticket thats 100$. if i get out of it the money will be for a true 120 and a fan or 2 for it.

on a side note any suggestions on how to beat a tinted front window ticket well be greatly appreciated. going to talk to the magistrate about it monday. theres a sun roof on the car and the tint is only 20% not 5% like limo dark so you can been seen inside. i took over 100 pictures in just over a hour and half of cars with tinted front windows, the law says nothing below the top 4 inchs on the side windows. they had been done for 2 1/2 years and i don't have any tickets, warrants, felony charges, or accidents on my recorded. and im a student at itt-tech.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

WTH happened to this thread? I like cars and all but seriously, can these people not read a frickin thread title and stay even remotely on topic?


----------



## gotspeed

well its a club. think of yesterday as a club picnic lol.


----------



## Jason_B

To those who have added a 2nd intake in the 5.25" Drive bays...what did you use to make it look good? Right now I have mine zip tied to the metal plates...







Want a little bit more..professional.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/71...?tl=g40c18s234

Ideas?


----------



## bobfig

what most of them did was take the filter off the bottom of the case and it fits in the drive bays thats what most of them did.


----------



## gotspeed

i just used some zip ties to the metal were like the screws go in and it looks like its just sitting there with nothing holding it.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
what most of them did was take the filter off the bottom of the case and it fits in the drive bays thats what most of them did.

Thats genius! I would of never though of that...time to take out that *****ty 1000rpm CM fan that I have there now...lol!

What would be a better benefit. 2x 140mm 1900rpm Scythe Kaze Maru fans as exhaust with grills cut out, or 1 exhaust, and one bottom intake?


----------



## bobfig

balance is good but more exaust is better for overclocking. when you have more exhaust it tends to get duster in there faster so its up to you.


----------



## Jason_B

Right now I currently have two of the CM blue led fans as side panel intake and as exhaust by the CPU Cooler, 1 Thermalright Fan(50CFM @ 1100rpm?) as top exhaust(furthest back), 1 Stock side panel CM Fan (1000 rpm) as bottom intake, and 2x Yate Loon 2100rpm @88cfm as intake.

Im planning on replacing the CM blue LEDs with 2 more Yate Loons as well as adding the 140mm exhausts.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


balance is good but more exaust is better for overclocking. when you have more exhaust it tends to get duster in there faster so its up to you.


More *INTAKE* means more dust not exhaust. Exhaust is the cleaner of the two.


----------



## doat

you should have higher CFM fans as exhaust
Csmaan get on aim


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


More *INTAKE* means more dust not exhaust. Exhaust is the cleaner of the two.


At the same time though, wouldnt more exhaust than intake create a lower pressure inside the case and thus higher temps?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


At the same time though, wouldnt more exhaust than intake create a lower pressure inside the case and thus higher temps?


I don't think so, but positive can have the same results. Positive = more intake = more dust build up on parts = more heat. Plus negative means all the hot air will get exhausted, which means that cool air will try and get in through any open gap in the case.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


New fans!





























Nice... I love the look of those orange Xigmatek fans, i want some for my rig but i dont think they'll look that great on the nvidia edition of this case


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason_B* 
To those who have added a 2nd intake in the 5.25" Drive bays...what did you use to make it look good? Right now I have mine zip tied to the metal plates...







Want a little bit more..professional.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/71...?tl=g40c18s234

Ideas?

Its called 4 in 3 device module by CM... i have it in my rig, looks pro (with or without the device front panel), and u can stick 4 hdd's in there... Also works nice to prevent transfering the HDD vibrations to the case chasis, so less noise too...










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=coolermaster
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2814

Not that expensive too









P.S. but im guessing Kama bay will provide more airflow... CM's fan is a little bit obstructed by the HDD mounting rails, and extra aluminum they got there...


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I don't think so, but positive can have the same results. Positive = more intake = more dust build up on parts = more heat. Plus negative means all the hot air will get exhausted, which means that cool air will try and get in through any open gap in the case.

Low pressure air is easier to heat up than high pressure air. There's less mass to it. That was my point. But I dont know how significant the difference in pressure is so I cant judge the magnitude of the effect.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Low pressure air is easier to heat up than high pressure air. There's less mass to it. That was my point. But I dont know how significant the difference in pressure is so I cant judge the magnitude of the effect.


Well either way, both have their ups and downs, and since its hard to get neutral without going case-less, you want the benefits of one or the other.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Its called 4 in 3 device module by CM... i have it in my rig, looks pro (with or without the device front panel), and u can stick 4 hdd's in there... Also works nice to prevent transfering the HDD vibrations to the case chasis, so less noise too...










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=coolermaster
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2814

Not that expensive too









P.S. but im guessing Kama bay will provide more airflow... CM's fan is a little bit obstructed by the HDD mounting rails, and extra aluminum they got there...



Wasnt quite looking for that, looking more along the lines of just a fan mounting system rather than a HD bay







Thanks though, it looks nice.


----------



## Preci

but doesnt this have a fan on it which you can take of and change and you dont need the hdd bays as well just use it as if it where a fan mount, but if it was me i would fo got the one thats on the bottom on the case or maybe look for another one very similar


----------



## gotspeed

yay i get to keep my 100$ well spend it on my system and not just buying donuts for the bad guys....
true 120 black soon to come


----------



## Preci

hi sorry think i should really introduce my self, i have been through these forums looked at every single page and you guys make me really want this case, spray it black and add some extra stuff to it, maybe even add a window when i get one as well. great work on the mods guys hope to see some more soon







.

i should have mine in 6 weeks time, i got to save the moneys, got to pay someone back before upgrades for the pc


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yay i get to keep my 100$ well spend it on my system and not just buying donuts for the bad guys....
true 120 black soon to come

so how'd u do it?


----------



## gotspeed

cried...

just told the guy look im going to school full time and wanted the extra security that tinted windows give me so if i leave my 300$ phone in the car some one doesn't smash the window and grab or steal the bose radio out of it. b/c it happened a lot with the blazers on the lot from the dealer that we got it from. he took the $ off of the fine and i have to remove the tint [already did







looks so dumb now lol] and show him Thursday. then going to go get a note from a eye doctor for medical reasons. basically looking at 2 computer monitors all day long the sun is a lot brighter and it is harder to drive with out the tint after being so use to it and driving in the realm of 2-3 hours a day.

still think its a dumb law that our police would rather pull people over for tinted windows then drive around and look for drunks and careless drivers. he told me every year 1 officer gets killed due to tinted windows. i wanted to ask how many get hit by drunk drivers when there giving tickets or driving around. there was a local city cop that was off duty that t-boned one of the county sheriffs and put both of them in the hospital in critical condition. that seems a lot more inportant then some 19 year old with a clean driving record, my parents have clean driving records, and i have never been in a car that was in a crash.

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/1480561/detail.html

btw sorry for off topic again.


----------



## bobfig

lucky u, now i been needing a lone foe 40 or so dollars.... can i have it? you will never see you money again


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
lucky u, now i been needing a lone foe 40 or so dollars.... can i have it? you will never see you money again

umm if you drive here.... lol


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason_B* 
Right now I currently have two of the CM blue led fans as side panel intake and as exhaust by the CPU Cooler, 1 Thermalright Fan(50CFM @ 1100rpm?) as top exhaust(furthest back), 1 Stock side panel CM Fan (1000 rpm) as bottom intake, and 2x Yate Loon 2100rpm @88cfm as intake.

Im planning on replacing the CM blue LEDs with 2 more Yate Loons as well as adding the 140mm exhausts.


I'm running a Blue LED 120 Yate Loon on the bottom as intake. One Blue LED 120 YL up top with the stock CM for exhaust. Blue LED 120 YL as exhaust on the back. Still have the stock CM blue LED as intake in the front.

CPU fan and front fan controlled by the mobo, all others are controlled by a KazeMaster Ace. Nothing on the side as I created a window. From what I've read, the side fans actually cause more problems than pleasure. Of course people also say the YL's are loud... I can't hear a thing! Your call.... have fun getting it all done!

JMHO,

Insight


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
umm if you drive here.... lol

since school is out and im off of work for a few days....so
i been needing a road trip!!! so where is here?


----------



## gotspeed

Detroit were every kid with tinted windows has a gun in the car and kills cops -_- man our country is ran by fools.

for any police that are reading this its called sarcasm.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Anyone that is running a GA-EP45-UD3P mobo send me a straight up pic of your internals.... (need to check my wiring) I messed up last night really bad! Forgot to unplug the system before connecting a cable! POP!!! BIG POP!!!

Hint... put down the beer!

Blew PSU... Mobo is prolly shot so it's on RMA as well... gotta love 1 yr full warranties!


----------



## gotspeed

lmao ^


----------



## bobfig

so... u killed a cop.... i though u had a clean record...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
so... u killed a cop.... i though u had a clean record...









i do, no speeding tickets, no street racing, no careless driving. i get all my kicks off my cm690







when im on the street im a good driver theres a reason no cop had pulled me over in the last 3 years even tho im driving a bright red sport truck. i have had officers follow me for 5 and 6 miles down the road before right behind me but never pulled me over because i never did any thing wrong other then the windows.


----------



## doat

gotspeed how about sending me some of that money to start a water cooling setup?


----------



## bobfig

hay im first!!!!


----------



## gotspeed

noooo its mine







need to get a few other things handled with prom and other stuff then the true will be ordered

i got my gtx 295 over clocked to 690 now for core clock speed from 576


----------



## mightyheysu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
cried...

just told the guy look im going to school full time and wanted the extra security that tinted windows give me so if i leave my 300$ phone in the car some one doesn't smash the window and grab or steal the bose radio out of it. b/c it happened a lot with the blazers on the lot from the dealer that we got it from. he took the $ off of the fine and i have to remove the tint [already did








looks so dumb now lol] and show him Thursday. then going to go get a note from a eye doctor for medical reasons. basically looking at 2 computer monitors all day long the sun is a lot brighter and it is harder to drive with out the tint after being so use to it and driving in the realm of 2-3 hours a day.

still think its a dumb law that our police would rather pull people over for tinted windows then drive around and look for drunks and careless drivers. he told me every year 1 officer gets killed due to tinted windows. i wanted to ask how many get hit by drunk drivers when there giving tickets or driving around. there was a local city cop that was off duty that t-boned one of the county sheriffs and put both of them in the hospital in critical condition. that seems a lot more inportant then some 19 year old with a clean driving record, my parents have clean driving records, and i have never been in a car that was in a crash.

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/1480561/detail.html

btw sorry for off topic again.


That function is system sustaining. It is to maintain that overall system. I could demonstrate to you that every single bank robbery; that in every single case, practically. The cost of the police was more than the actual money that the robbers took from the bank. Does that mean, "Oh you see there is no real economic interest involved then, they are not protecting the banks, the police are just doing this because they are on a power trip, or they're macho or they are control freaks, that's why they do it."

No! Of course its economic, of course they're defending the banks, because if they didn't stop that bank robbery - REGARDLESS of the cost, this could jeopardize the entire banking system.

You see there are people who believe that the function of the police is to fight crime, and that's not true. The function of the police is social control and protection of property.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind* 
Anyone that is running a GA-EP45-UD3P mobo send me a straight up pic of your internals.... (need to check my wiring) I messed up last night really bad! Forgot to unplug the system before connecting a cable! POP!!! BIG POP!!! !


Check my postbit pictures. I have more if you need.


----------



## cs_maan

Fletcher, I'm still in drool with your lighting haha, something about it + the color inside the case makes me







.

Congratulations, you have successfully pulled off blue lighting


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightyheysu* 
That function is system sustaining. It is to maintain that overall system. I could demonstrate to you that every single bank robbery; that in every single case, practically. The cost of the police was more than the actual money that the robbers took from the bank. Does that mean, "Oh you see there is no real economic interest involved then, they are not protecting the banks, the police are just doing this because they are on a power trip, or they're macho or they are control freaks, that's why they do it."

No! Of course its economic, of course they're defending the banks, because if they didn't stop that bank robbery - REGARDLESS of the cost, this could jeopardize the entire banking system.

You see there are people who believe that the function of the police is to fight crime, and that's not true. The function of the police is social control and protection of property.










you lost me there lol. if any thing the tint helps the police out b/c they don't have to waste there time filling out stolen item reports. if a guy is walking past a row of cars and he can't just glance in and see what there is to smash and grab he isn't going to do it. i watched kids in my high school walking through the lot looking for unlocked doors and rip the radio's out of cars. with the tint you couldn't just look in and see if the doors were locked or unlocked with out looking really hard at it. with the sun roof tho when you were behind the wheel all the sun coming in made it look like the interior lights were on and you can see the driver fine.

*thinks to self how could this be tied to a computer case*


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 

*thinks to self how could this be tied to a computer case*

Add tints...to keep the innards of your computer a mystery...but on top, put a window so you can see that everything is fine you see







.


----------



## doat

Dark tint should be legal, helps prevent auto break ins. I had really dark tint on my car when i first got it, at night i had to look for headlights because that is all i could see through the window and looking at the mirrors.

Well you can tint your window on your pc case.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 

*thinks to self how could this be tied to a computer case*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Add tints...to keep the innards of your computer a mystery...but on top, put a window so you can see that everything is fine you see







.

lol guys, thats y i tinted my cases window....hehe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Dark tint should be legal, helps prevent auto break ins. I had really dark tint on my car when i first got it, at night i had to look for headlights because that is all i could see through the window and looking at the mirrors.

Well you can tint your window on your pc case.

acutely the tint law is ment for te cops so when u get pulled over they can see inside. the resan being is that for some people have guns and mite pop a cap in that pig's rear end. its for there protection.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Add tints...to keep the innards of your computer a mystery...but on top, put a window so you can see that everything is fine you see







.

Hey that's not really a joke... someone in the XS 690 thread had a 30% tinted window... couldn't see through when his internal CCFL's were off, but when they were on...









totally gonna do that with mine whenever i get it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
lol guys, thats y i tinted my cases window....hehe

acutely the tint law is ment for te cops so when u get pulled over they can see inside. the resan being is that for some people have guns and mite pop a cap in that pig's rear end. its for there protection.

This thread has gone to hell


----------



## bobfig

^^^ no i talked about my case.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
acutely the tint law is ment for te cops so when u get pulled over they can see inside. the resan being is that for some people have guns and mite pop a cap in that pig's rear end. its for there protection.

...


----------



## bobfig

mehh picky picky picky


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
you lost me there lol. if any thing the tint helps the police out b/c they don't have to waste there time filling out stolen item reports. if a guy is walking past a row of cars and he can't just glance in and see what there is to smash and grab he isn't going to do it. i watched kids in my high school walking through the lot looking for unlocked doors and rip the radio's out of cars. with the tint you couldn't just look in and see if the doors were locked or unlocked with out looking really hard at it. with the sun roof tho when you were behind the wheel all the sun coming in made it look like the interior lights were on and you can see the driver fine.

*thinks to self how could this be tied to a computer case*

I actually think that the point cops are trying to make is that if u mess sht up, and they have to chase you all around town in their tinu-ninu cars, they rather prefer for you not to have tinted windows cuz then they can see who the heck is driving... Oh and also, it makes it easier for a police sniper to bust your face up
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightyheysu*
That function is system sustaining. It is to maintain that overall system. I could demonstrate to you that every single bank robbery; that in every single case, practically. The cost of the police was more than the actual money that the robbers took from the bank. Does that mean, "Oh you see there is no real economic interest involved then, they are not protecting the banks, the police are just doing this because they are on a power trip, or they're macho or they are control freaks, that's why they do it."

No! Of course its economic, of course they're defending the banks, because if they didn't stop that bank robbery - REGARDLESS of the cost, this could jeopardize the entire banking system.

You see there are people who believe that the function of the police is to fight crime, and that's not true. The function of the police is social control and protection of property.


So true... Defo we all know the cops are here to protect the rich pps and not us the real people. Seriously... i drive a 1988 Toyota







... And the damn cops would rather stop me and talk trash, than pull over some crazy ass rich kid in a 2009 CLK 55 AMG. Police tow trucks rather pick up damn 20 yr old Yugo's and Toyota's than any other car - "if it looks like crap, pick it up" motto... Omg im going berserk here









Dam.. i cnat be draw into this conversation no more









Lets talk about cases


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So anyway, I have this case here called the Cooler Master 690 that is pretty nice...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
So anyway, I have this case here called the Cooler Master 690 that is pretty nice...

...Wait a minute. Cooler Master 690, sounds familiar....Nah never heard of it.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha




----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


I actually think that the point cops are trying to make is that if u mess sht up, and they have to chase you all around town in their tinu-ninu cars, they rather prefer for you not to have tinted windows cuz then they can see who the heck is driving... Oh and also, it makes it easier for a police sniper to bust your face up
















So true... Defo we all know the cops are here to protect the rich pps and not us the real people. Seriously... i drive a 1988 Toyota







... And the damn cops would rather stop me and talk trash, than pull over some crazy ass rich kid in a 2009 CLK 55 AMG. Police tow trucks rather pick up damn 20 yr old Yugo's and Toyota's than any other car - "if it looks like crap, pick it up" motto... Omg im going berserk here









Dam.. i cnat be draw into this conversation no more









Lets talk about cases










Tehehehe rubs hands in a "Mr. Berns" like fashen..... "Welcome to the dark side." Darth Vader breathing sound "qushushsh"


----------



## miloshs

What do you guys think...

My rig (read nfo under nick), thinking of running as fanless as i can.
My accelero s1 can definately run fanless (40oC gaming / 50-55oC benchmark), and im thinking of removing the CPU fan on my HR-01 Plus, and just leave front intake, top exaust and PSU fan...

U guys think its doable?









Looks like this for now...


----------



## Gyro

Is it just my eyes or has removing the hdd cage made it to flimzy? The circled areas look to be bent.
I have though about removing mine but don't want the case to fold in half.

Gyro


----------



## antd

I got the CM690 finally. It lowered my system temperature by 20c =)


----------



## bobfig

i have been thinking hard and i acutely when i go water ima cut the cage so theirs like the three top hdd bays left and put a 220 rad down there. i like the idea and the rad should ad some support.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Is it just my eyes or has removing the hdd cage made it to flimzy? The circled areas look to be bent.
I have though about removing mine but don't want the case to fold in half.

Gyro

It may be bent but not because the HDD cage is removed. Mine has been removed for months, and I pick up, take apart, and move around my case all the time and it is plenty rigid.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i have been thinking hard and i acutely when i go water ima cut the cage so theirs like the three top hdd bays left and put a 220 rad down there. i like the idea and the rad should ad some support.

I have modded mine for a 240 rad in the botttom. I don't have pics of a rad in there (although I have one, I'm air cooling at the moment), but if you look a few pages back or so there are some pics showing two 120x38mm fans in the floor where the HDD cage used to be.


----------



## bobfig

ya i think ur the one that gave me the idea


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Is it just my eyes or has removing the hdd cage made it to flimzy? The circled areas look to be bent.
I have though about removing mine but don't want the case to fold in half.

Gyro


Nah its not flimsy, its just the reflection on the glossy paint... Case is still strong and rigid... I didnt even use rivets to reassemble 5,25" bay... just used zipties and its still going strong!

Oh and i see no one has an opinion on running fanless on my CPU?!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
lol guys, thats y i tinted my cases window....hehe

acutely the tint law is ment for te cops so when u get pulled over they can see inside. the resan being is that for some people have guns and mite pop a cap in that pig's rear end. its for there protection.

so if i roll my windows down before the cop comes to the car whats the problem with them then. there are other ways of dealing with dumb laws then just outlawing window tint b/c 1 cop got killed what about drunk drivers.... a lot more cops get killed by drunks then tints

if i do retint them the extra will go on my case window







20%'s


----------



## bobfig

no dont do 20 in the case window. my 35% is dark enough.


----------



## cs_maan

I don't understand tint %'s. Is it the higher the % the less you can see, or the lower the % the less you can see?


----------



## bobfig

lower the % more darker it is less % more you can see through it.


----------



## doat

the % is the amount of light that goes through so the lower the % is less light that can go through which means darker.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

[email protected] the apple sticker..


----------



## bobfig

it blasphemy i know... it would be better if i was running Linux and VMing Mac and Microsoft. now that would be funny


----------



## gotspeed

@bobfig how did you get the edges of your window to match up at the 45's?
i tried to do the same on all 4 and it looks ok but not the best


----------



## bobfig

If you mean the rounded parts just draw it as if its just a triangle then add the rounded part. Find sumthing about the right curve u like ( boal, a cd, can, or cup) then trace it.

EDIT: if you ment the molding then cut it like 1/8th inch longer at a 45degree and stuff it in there and slowly shave off with a razer.


----------



## gotspeed

ahh ok i used a pair of scissors..... 3 of them look good but one didn't match up that good. like one side is a little to long and the other side is a little to short


----------



## bobfig

trust me it took 2 tries and a crappy camera to pull it off


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


trust me it took 2 tries and a crappy camera to pull it off


lol
the top one looks worst the bottem looking down on it looks a lot better then that makes it look.
btw the light has been fixed since then lol

wish i could take a crappy phone with lol but n95 with a 5 mp camera takes darn good pics.







o btw you never will guess what was in the court house parking lot when i went to fight my window tint ticket.


----------



## doat

i am surprised you are using the stock heatsink


----------



## gotspeed

the blue subaru impreza wrx sti and then when i was leaving the very next light i was stopped at jays outdoor services from troy, mi. if you guys want call up and give him some crap about them lol. going to show the court when i go back Thursday to show i removed it *under breath* for the time being.

in other news going to order the true this weekend i think depending on how my gf's prom goes $ wise.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i am surprised you are using the stock heatsink


how come? its not over clocked and is running at 60C with system at 31. yea its a little hot but well with in the 100c limit and it no longer runs at 90c under load like it did before i reseted the heat sink.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


how come? its not over clocked and is running at 60C with system at 31. yea its a little hot but well with in the 100c limit and it no longer runs at 90c under load like it did before i reseted the heat sink.


make it run cooler get a better heatsink and use AS5 or IC7


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

You bought the highest performing CPU with the best motherboard and fastest single graphics card in the world...

...and didn't overclock it?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


the blue subaru impreza wrx sti and then when i was leaving the very next light i was stopped at jays outdoor services from troy, mi. if you guys want call up and give him some crap about them lol. going to show the court when i go back Thursday to show i removed it *under breath* for the time being.

in other news going to order the true this weekend i think depending on how my gf's prom goes $ wise.


no one likes tatel tails


----------



## bobfig

btw has anyone seen this thread?
http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...dd-smiley.html
i find it funny because i been using that smiely for like 3 months and finely some one sayse anything about it.


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
You bought the highest performing CPU with the best motherboard and fastest single graphics card in the world...

...and didn't overclock it?










lmao
epic win


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Well i am the owner of quite a substantial collection of image macros


----------



## miloshs

Omg no posts in two days in CM690 thread?!?!

Just tested some stuff in "our" case, and this is what i got... Tested my rig *without the fans on my CPU and GPU*, just to see where i stand when it comes to silent computing.

So far i've left 2x140mm at the top and 1x120mm at the back, and 1x120mm at the front. The next step will be removing as much case fans as i can and see what it looks like... Ultimately the goal is to leave just the front intake and one exaust (top or back)...

Heres the temp testing...








I tested Orthos and FurMark at the same time to simulate full 100% usage on the CPU and GPU at the same time so i can get maximum temp output of my PC.

My toughts on this is that if i leave only 1x intake and 1x exaust, that the GPU will have no problems running fanless while the CPU will probably have to be underclocked (currently OC'd from 2.5ghz -> 3.6Ghz)...

What do you guys think?

P.S. the case was completely closed for the testing!


----------



## e6800xe

update furmark, and use linx or ibt to cpu stability test
OCCT is also good for cpu/gpu testing

a intake side fan would work wonders for your gpu. ive got a shourded 2k kaze on my side panel and it pumps insane air right to my 8800gt. you could also intake the bottom fan near the psu for more air to the gpu


----------



## Sparky6string

This case has a pretty fair amount of space for cable storage/hiding. I just added my Corsair TX750w which has an overabundance of wires and was able to hide most of it all. Now the back slide panel is bulging though and might burst off at any moment.


















I did a similar job with my other 690.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Welcome to the club x2, Sparky!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e6800xe* 
update furmark, and use linx or ibt to cpu stability test
OCCT is also good for cpu/gpu testing

a intake side fan would work wonders for your gpu. ive got a shourded 2k kaze on my side panel and it pumps insane air right to my 8800gt. you could also intake the bottom fan near the psu for more air to the gpu

My CPU was tested ages ago with IBT and it passes with flying colors, i just ran Orthos to see how my temps will go while running fanless...

But seriously.... Fanless 4850, 100%usage getting 45oC, do i really need more air to the GPU?!?! I dont see the point in that, jezzz my stock (not the Radeon stock, but Palit Golden sample stock) had it at 55oC at full blast, and you could hear it a mile away...

After all the point of running fanless was to make my PC as silent as i can, i dont see how adding one more fan could improve its silentness









@Sparky6string

Nice 690, but is it my eyes or do i see dust web right under your GPU?








And for gods sake please get rid of that IDE DVD drive


----------



## Fitzbane

My new CM 690 is sitting in my living room right now..waiting on other parts to arrive.

I am wondering, how hard is it to hide the cables of a non-modular PSU in this case?

Also, taking off the top panel and the front panels..I felt like I was going to break the plastic locks on them. I didn't even take the top one off because I was afraid to break something...any tips? Or just go balls to the wall and rip them off lol.

Would moving the side panel fan to the top for exhaust be better?

thx.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
My new CM 690 is sitting in my living room right now..waiting on other parts to arrive.

I am wondering, how hard is it to hide the cables of a non-modular PSU in this case?

Also, taking off the top panel and the front panels..I felt like I was going to break the plastic locks on them. I didn't even take the top one off because I was afraid to break something...any tips? Or just go balls to the wall and rip them off lol.

Would moving the side panel fan to the top for exhaust be better?

thx.

Look 4 posts up at my pic after hiding the ridiculous amount of wires my Corsair has. It took some doing but it can be done.

Yeah the plastic panels you kinda have to be firm with. The top one removes easiest when you push the protruding parts from underneath the top inside the case.

I don't mind the side fan, but if you're going to move it IMO it would be best to move it to the bottom as an intake fan. The front fan is good for cooling the HDD area but insufficient as a main intake fan.


----------



## Fitzbane

could you post a picture of the other side of the motherboard tray possibly?


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
could you post a picture of the other side of the motherboard tray possibly?









If only I had taken a shot of it before I got it all together. It wasn't easy to get that back panel on, but that particular PSU has more cables than most. I'll get some shots of my other 690 that has an OCZ StealthXStream 700W PSU, and that one wasn't too difficult at all. I used zip ties with both.


----------



## Sparky6string

OK here's the other one.










The back aint so purty but it works...


----------



## Fitzbane

hrm...im thinking modular! haha.

thanks for the pics


----------



## Sparky6string

Haha yeah it would be much easier. Honestly that second one went together easily. The Corsair took quite some time to get presentable.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
My new CM 690 is sitting in my living room right now..waiting on other parts to arrive.

I am wondering, how hard is it to hide the cables of a non-modular PSU in this case?

Also, taking off the top panel and the front panels..I felt like I was going to break the plastic locks on them. I didn't even take the top one off because I was afraid to break something...any tips? Or just go balls to the wall and rip them off lol.

Would moving the side panel fan to the top for exhaust be better?

thx.

here is mine


----------



## Sparky6string

Nice bobfig. I like that orange sheathing. Nice board too.


----------



## .Style

Dayum Sparky how did you get it soo clean? My cables are a mess!










Here is the latest pic of mine..And I just don't have the patience to manage all of those cables!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:

i believe the sleeving is called conduit.










We call it Smurf Tube, it used to only come in Blue.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

bobfig said:


> here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use Rust-Oleum "Hammered" on your rig?? It look eerily similar to mine!
> 
> Maybe just with a few more coats...
> 
> Nice job btw... Looks great!


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
Dayum Sparky how did you get it soo clean? My cables are a mess!

It really doesn't take too much time to do, and it lasts a long time. It sure improves air flow and lowers temps too. I bet it would only take you an hour or less with that PSU.









Nice rig btw. What fans are those?


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Welcome to the club x2, Sparky!









Sorry I missed that- thanks!


----------



## bobfig

Insightfullyblind said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use Rust-Oleum "Hammered" on your rig?? It look eerily similar to mine!
> 
> Maybe just with a few more coats...
> 
> Nice job btw... Looks great!
> 
> no no paint acculy its truck beadliner from the auto store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5754614


----------



## gotspeed

would painting the inverter box with spray paint be bad? mines blue still and its "hidden" in the cd drive bay area but it stands out pretty good when you look in the area. going to mask off the plugs and spray it tomorrow maybe.

btw any one running folding at home and want to help me get some points for the evga team? they give evga bucks for folding points







and you can buy stuff with the evga bucks


----------



## .Style

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
It really doesn't take too much time to do, and it lasts a long time. It sure improves air flow and lowers temps too. I bet it would only take you an hour or less with that PSU.









Nice rig btw. What fans are those?

Xigmatek fans, and thanks









But My back panel is already bulging


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

bobfig said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind*
> 
> no no paint acculy its truck beadliner from the auto store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in recoating mine with this. My spray bomb job is chipping, because I'm always messing about in there. I figure the bedliner spray would last a lifetime. How did it adhere to the case? No chipping? How resiliante does it appear to be? What type of preperation was required before you sprayed? Most importantly, do your panels still close/line up correctly?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
But My back panel is already bulging










same here i almost wish the case had like a .25 inches more behind the tray and maybe a little less between the side with the window/fans so you have more room for wire management


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 

I am interested in recoating mine with this. My spray bomb job is chipping, because I'm always messing about in there. I figure the bedliner spray would last a lifetime. How did it adhere to the case? No chipping? How resiliante does it appear to be? What type of preperation was required before you sprayed? Most importantly, do your panels still close/line up correctly?

its been pretty good. tell you the truth i didnt sand any of it i just sprayed it because i was lazy. i figured i wont mess with it to much and if i do im careful about it. it dose chip badly but its pretty good. it took 3 cans. only where i got is on the door slide part but the best thing is just respray it if it chips and good to go.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
same here i almost wish the case had like a .25 inches more behind the tray and maybe a little less between the side with the window/fans so you have more room for wire management

Once you get into non-modular 750w or higher PSUs there can be problems. They seem to have more and longer wires. As a last resort you can remove the unused hard drive trays and use the hard drive bay for cable storage.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
@Sparky6string

Nice 690, but is it my eyes or do i see dust web right under your GPU?








And for gods sake please get rid of that IDE DVD drive









Wow nice eyes. It's not a web but some plastic hanging off the card I need to remove. Also I just noticed that was before I changed the ram and that's my old GSkill 800.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
Wow nice eyes. It's not a web but some plastic hanging off the card I need to remove. Also I just noticed that was before I changed the ram and that's my old GSkill 800.











But seriously guys, painting with no primer and withoud kick ass sanding wont give you chip-free paint. I screwed myself when i painted mine after just sanding, thinking "it will be OK"... Damn thing chips everywhere, lol...

Also i've come to conclude that the best paint type/color for the interior is matte black. Its just too good, and it doesnt reflect any light from the cathodes or led's

Also, i have to agree with Sparky on the non-modular PSU's. I have a non-modular 700W SLI OCZ PSU, and its busting my brains. First of all they are noisier, and have so much cables that cable management is a pain in the ass (ever had that problem with storage room where you're trying to manage all that stuff, and theres nothing you can throw away?







)...
Backside of my mb tray looks like a small forest


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
Once you get into non-modular 750w or higher PSUs there can be problems. They seem to have more and longer wires. As a last resort you can remove the unused hard drive trays and use the hard drive bay for cable storage.


tell me about it with this zalman 850 it is rated for 850 continuous at a temp and 1050 continuous at a higher temp so its pretty big. i had to cut my mobo tray so i could get the wires behind lol. i think i did a pretty good job its just so tight to close the case up. its mainly the 24 pin thats tight, but it would be nice to hide other stuff like the inverter for the lights behind the motherboard tray and other wires. some of the extra wires are under the fan i rigged to blow at the gtx 295.


----------



## gotspeed

is it just me or having the stock cooler master 120 fans on the top not really push that much air out that you can feel it.


----------



## bobfig

i cant feel that much on mine ether. even with better fans...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

They hardly push any air out at all. I was thinking about cutting a channel into the top, and then cutting out the imitation "vents" that run along both sides (the plastic part) of the top so air can escape through there. I don't think the mesh alone provides enough ventilation, and also causes the top fans to be noisier.


----------



## CaBo0sE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
is it just me or having the stock cooler master 120 fans on the top not really push that much air out that you can feel it.

Those fans really don't push that much air in any situation.


----------



## miloshs

I think CM690 stock fans (crapo's) push something like 38CFM (38CFM - metal mesh - plastic mesh = 2CFM







)... wich sucks big time.
I replaced my top ones with Scythe Kaze-Maru 1900RPM, and even at 5V those push more than stock CM's.










I've also cut out the plastic and metal mesh, just leaving the top fancy looking stuff on there. It greatly improved my airflow, and lessened the noise im getting

Generaly CM690 needs to be heavily cut out in order to get the airflow the case is famous for...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaBo0sE* 
Those fans really don't push that much air in any situation.

yea but 2 of them blowing hot air up should have a little bit of a feel like air is moving shouldn't they. the mesh on the case is cut out just the plastic piece mesh is on top and i have a .0000001 mph air flow were the back case fan i can few air a few feet away that its moving air out. before any one asks if there in right they are.
the motor were the wires go in is on the top side and the side facing the motherboard is the clean part. just like the back fan.

ps. i cut mine out nice and cleanly


----------



## scottath

Did some more routing over the weekend - ran into an issue of excess PCI-E cabling - so i just coiled it by the PSU for now.....


----------



## Sparky6string

I still need to cut that honeycomb stuff out, on both of them. The stock CM fans don't push a ton of air but they are fairly quiet at least when new. I think their logic is a higher number of quiet fans instead of fewer noisier ones. I kept two of the CM fans, use a Noctua 120mm for the side panel and have two 140mm fans for the bottom and top over the CPU. Works well, still I'll probably change things around before too ling and include a fan controller.


----------



## gotspeed

any one got any suggestions for a good pwm 120 mm fan for the true 120 for me. blue led and quiet and moving a good amount of air. cost isn't to much of problem as long as there not like 200$ a fan lol


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
any one got any suggestions for a good pwm 120 mm fan for the true 120 for me. blue led and quiet and moving a good amount of air. cost isn't to much of problem as long as there not like 200$ a fan lol

If you don't concern yourself with blue LED, I don't think much beats a scythe ultra - kaze (though some would say the san ace 1011s). Quite loud @ full rpm but its easy to control with speedfan and even at 50% these things are beastly.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Did some more routing over the weekend - ran into an issue of excess PCI-E cabling - so i just coiled it by the PSU for now....

 why did you mount the fan on the TRUE like that? Wouldn't it have been better to put the fan below, pushing up through it, and then the top fans sucking it out?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
If you don't concern yourself with blue LED, I don't think much beats a scythe ultra - kaze (though some would say the san ace 1011s). Quite loud @ full rpm but its easy to control with speedfan and even at 50% these things are beastly.

does any one make a fan that would plug in just like a normal cpu fan would and let the motherboard control speed?


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
 why did you mount the fan on the TRUE like that? Wouldn't it have been better to put the fan below, pushing up through it, and then the top fans sucking it out?

Your right - it was just there for the picture
I had the thing in the car so put it ontop so as to maybe take some pressure off the true whilst in the car....was a though at least

EDIT - i changed original post as it had both pics of the front - here is the back:


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
any one got any suggestions for a good pwm 120 mm fan for the true 120 for me. blue led and quiet and moving a good amount of air. cost isn't to much of problem as long as there not like 200$ a fan lol

This article might help.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
This article might help.

information overload lol.....

i guess i could over look the led but i want someone to say you should get one of these..... b/c its....
looking for something that will handle the high temp of a i7 cpu over clocked a little and last long due to the computer being on mostly 24/7.

o and plug in to the cpu power connector.


----------



## bkhc

Hi, I just recently ordered a CM 690 case, and I'm wondering which fans are recommended for this particular case. I ask this because I rmbr reading complaints where certain fans inside this case made a lot of noise. Is this because of the way the honeycomb grille was designed?

If I remember correctly, the CM 690 comes with 2x 120mm stock fans and 1x 120mm blue led fan. Would a 140mm fan be recommended instead of a 120mm fan for the top two exhausts?

I have these three choices for a 140mm fan...
- Scythe Kaze Maru 140MM Cooling Fan 1900RPM 41.3DBA 104.5CFM (SY1425SL12H)
- Scythe Kaze Maru 140MM Cooling Fan 1200RPM 26.6DBA 61.3CFM (SY1425SL12M)
- Yate Loon 140MM Quiet Cooling Fan 1400RPM 29DB 62CFM (D14SM-12)

Does anyone know if these are any good? I also plan to pick up a fan controller.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bkhc* 
Hi, I just recently ordered a CM 690 case, and I'm wondering which fans are recommended for this particular case. I ask this because I rmbr reading complaints where certain fans inside this case made a lot of noise. Is this because of the way the honeycomb grille was designed?

If I remember correctly, the CM 690 comes with 2x 120mm stock fans and 1x 120mm blue led fan. Would a 140mm fan be recommended instead of a 120mm fan for the top two exhausts?

I have these three choices for a 140mm fan...
- Scythe Kaze Maru 140MM Cooling Fan 1900RPM 41.3DBA 104.5CFM (SY1425SL12H)
- Scythe Kaze Maru 140MM Cooling Fan 1200RPM 26.6DBA 61.3CFM (SY1425SL12M)
- Yate Loon 140MM Quiet Cooling Fan 1400RPM 29DB 62CFM (D14SM-12)

Does anyone know if these are any good? I also plan to pick up a fan controller.

1st off the hunnycomd is going to make any fan loud. its just how it is( unless you add a shroud). i would just get 120mm fans if i were you.


----------



## Sparky6string

I personally like 140mm fans for more air flow with less noise. Those Yate Loons are nice. We're gonna see more fan manufacturers making them I think, like the new ones from Noctua.

There are two places that only fit 120mm fans though, and according to that article I linked the Gentle Typhoon and the Panaflo M are nice choices for air flow vs. noise.


----------



## e6800xe

does anyone got a problem where the front panel of the case doesnt close all the way?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bkhc* 
Hi, I just recently ordered a CM 690 case, and I'm wondering which fans are recommended for this particular case. I ask this because I rmbr reading complaints where certain fans inside this case made a lot of noise. Is this because of the way the honeycomb grille was designed?

If I remember correctly, the CM 690 comes with 2x 120mm stock fans and 1x 120mm blue led fan. Would a 140mm fan be recommended instead of a 120mm fan for the top two exhausts?

I have these three choices for a 140mm fan...
- Scythe Kaze Maru 140MM Cooling Fan 1900RPM 41.3DBA 104.5CFM (SY1425SL12H)
- Scythe Kaze Maru 140MM Cooling Fan 1200RPM 26.6DBA 61.3CFM (SY1425SL12M)
- Yate Loon 140MM Quiet Cooling Fan 1400RPM 29DB 62CFM (D14SM-12)

Does anyone know if these are any good? I also plan to pick up a fan controller.

What bobfig said about the honeycomb is true, i would also recommend cutting out the honey combs all-round the case!

Also i think you should take the Kaze-Maru 1900rpm fans, theyre not that expensive, and you can always slow them down to 5V operation when they will push more air than a stock CM690 120mm fan. And you will always have power in reserve...

I have two myself running at 5V... quiet as hell, just dont complain about the noise if you get them to work at full blast speed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *e6800xe*
does anyone got a problem where the front panel of the case doesnt close all the way?

Might be some cables interfering with the panel closing all the way. I've taken mine sometimes 3-4 times a day, and its still going strong, the only problem i had when my front fan cable went in there and i couldnt close...


----------



## kitaswandi

hi guys, can i join?
i have a modded CM690 here..


----------



## kitaswandi




----------



## kitaswandi




----------



## kitaswandi




----------



## kitaswandi




----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

holy crap man... apart from the quad-post, that is possibly the most detailed mod i've seen yet.

edit: i digress: 5-post


----------



## kitaswandi

sorry my bad


----------



## scottath

Can you show us more of what you did to the cards?


----------



## kitaswandi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
holy crap man... apart from the quad-post, that is possibly the most detailed mod i've seen yet.

edit: i digress: 5-post









THank you..haha


----------



## kitaswandi

..sorry again


----------



## kitaswandi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Can you show us more of what you did to the cards?

i just put a shroud to hide the red pcb of the card..
since i am only limiting the color in and out of my case.


----------



## kitaswandi




----------



## kitaswandi

thats my Fully modded cm690
Hope you like it guys..

_Pls let me in to this group...plsss_


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

lol "hands off please"


----------



## kitaswandi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
lol "hands off please"

LOLZ...
thats my official entry on PC Case Mods Olympics
Sponsored by CoolerMaster and Powercolor.


----------



## miloshs

WHAT THE FRENCH TOAST?!









Awesome job kitaswandi, hats off to you mate... Wish i had a workshop like you do, then i moght be able to do some similar stuff









Did you actually open up the PSU and replace its casing with a bigger one, or is it just a plexi shroud for the PSU?
And the GPU's... im guessing just the plexi shrouds?

How bout a link to the worklog, or a place where theres lots of photos to look at?

15/10 mate


----------



## kitaswandi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


WHAT THE FRENCH TOAST?!










Awesome job kitaswandi, hats off to you mate... Wish i had a workshop like you do, then i moght be able to do some similar stuff









Did you actually open up the PSU and replace its casing with a bigger one, or is it just a plexi shroud for the PSU? 
And the GPU's... im guessing just the plexi shrouds?

How bout a link to the worklog, or a place where theres lots of photos to look at?

15/10 mate










sorry mate, i dont have much time to do the worklog pics, since my time is only limited.
i bought the case last May 24 and i have to finished the full modifications for 3 days.
the last submission of entry was last may 27 ( pics only )

then after May 27, i do some polishing and minor adjustments.

Last June 1-3 was the showed off of all the participants on the Case Modz Olympics.


----------



## kitaswandi

edited..
sorry my bad..


----------



## kitaswandi

:d


----------



## loop0001

okay you got to stop double, triple....freaking 10 posts at a time,
/rant

a better way dude...is to just put all your pictures in one post, if you keep finding more pics, edit that first post.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


okay you got to stop double, triple....freaking 10 posts at a time,
/rant

a better way dude...is to just put all your pictures in one post, if you keep finding more pics, edit that first post.


Or even better, post all your photos onto a website like photobucket.com (please dont use imageshack cuz its slow as hell







), and then supply us with the link to your album(s)


----------



## loop0001

seconded


----------



## kitaswandi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


okay you got to stop double, triple....freaking 10 posts at a time,
/rant

a better way dude...is to just put all your pictures in one post, if you keep finding more pics, edit that first post.


aww.. sorry my bad..


----------



## kitaswandi

sorry guys, i edited my previous post..
cheers


----------



## loop0001

all is well dude, it is morning so please forgive my grumpiness. just that double posting is usually pointed out, and then you blow it out of the water









you can make any single post as long as you like and we wont mind at all, so please do it like that. it also makes the task of posting with pictures much easier over all.

again, sorry for biting your head off.

edit: oh dear!! you took them all away!!! goodness, umm....great now i feel like a shmuck, 
we really want to see your work Kitaswandi.

do you think you could make a whole new thread in the case mod section and post all your pictures there??? i really didnt expect you to take away 90% of what you posted..
kinda meant for ...future posts


----------



## kitaswandi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


all is well dude, it is morning so please forgive my grumpiness. just that double posting is usually pointed out, and then you blow it out of the water









you can make any single post as long as you like and we wont mind at all, so please do it like that. it also makes the task of posting with pictures much easier over all.

again, sorry for biting your head off.


No problem, Thanks mate..


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kitaswandi* 


































































Marry ME!


----------



## doat

Kitaswandi, 16.24/10 that is just amazing.


----------



## gotspeed

ok ok ok dude you win we will all stop posting pictures of our cases now and rename the thread in your honor lol nice job


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Best 690 I've seen kitaswandi, very nice.


----------



## kev_b

One word WOW!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kitaswandi*













































































hehehe


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kitaswandi*





































































WOAH best case I've ever seen, sincerely
Those pics made me cry


----------



## mostwanted

hello guys, im new here...i saw all the cm690, everyone got some really great rigs.,..so here is mine cm690


----------



## miloshs

^Cool rig, but whats with the little fan on the Z600?







Hehe

Welcome mate!!!


----------



## scottath

Extra cooling???

Can we stop quoting images please - here in Australia all internet is expencive.......20gb a month for $AU 40


----------



## doat

ahahaha sorry scottath i just wanted to do it as a joke.

That is a very weird heatsink Most Wanted, nice case 9/10. Looks very packed in there.


----------



## kitaswandi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
ok ok ok dude you win we will all stop posting pictures of our cases now and rename the thread in your honor lol nice job

LOL,
thanks, BTW

_add me to the group, pls...hahaha_


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kitaswandi*


LOL,
thanks, BTW

_add me to the group, pls...hahaha_


You'll get added in the next update for sure, don't worry







.


----------



## Sparky6string

Wow nice systems kitaswandi and mostwanted! Lots of green goin on there.


----------



## bkhc

Excuse me if I'm going on a tangent here asking about case fans, but it seemed like the best place to ask, considering how most of the case owners here are modders that have probably experimented with many types of fans.

Anyways to continue with my question...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


1st off the hunnycomd is going to make any fan loud. its just how it is( unless you add a shroud). i would just get 120mm fans if i were you.


I might consider cutting out the top honeycombs later on, since so many have said it helps with air flow. But why do you think a 120mm would be better off?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


I personally like 140mm fans for more air flow with less noise. Those Yate Loons are nice. We're gonna see more fan manufacturers making them I think, like the new ones from Noctua.

There are two places that only fit 120mm fans though, and according to that article I linked the Gentle Typhoon and the Panaflo M are nice choices for air flow vs. noise.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Also i think you should take the Kaze-Maru 1900rpm fans, theyre not that expensive, and you can always slow them down to 5V operation when they will push more air than a stock CM690 120mm fan. And you will always have power in reserve...

I have two myself running at 5V... quiet as hell, just dont complain about the noise if you get them to work at full blast speed










After looking at some 120mm fans, it seems that they can actually provide an equivalent or even better air flow than the 140mm fans I have mentioned! Since I'm currently on a budget ($10~/fan), I want to keep the original three 120mm stock CM fans. However, I don't know what their specs are, so I'm having a little trouble picking the right fans to create a positive pressure setup.

I'm assuming that any after market fan would push/pull more air than the stock CMs, so would the following mix of stock/after market fan setup be acceptable for positive pressure?

*Front:* _1x Yate Loon blue led 2400RPM 120mm fan 88CFM_
*Bottom:* _1x Yate Loon blue led 2400RPM 120mm fan 88CFM_
*Back:* _1x stock CM blue led 120mm fan_
*Top:* _1x stock CM 120mm fan, 1x Scythe Slip Stream Kaze Jyuni 1900RPM 120mm fan 110CFM_
*DVD bay:* 1x stock CM 120mm fan (zip-tied)

I rmbr that it was suggested not to use sleeve bearings for a horizontal fan setup, does it really matter?

Here's the complete list of fan choices I can pick from...

*140MM*
_- Scythe Kaze Maru 140MM Cooling Fan 1900RPM 41.3DBA 104.5CFM (SY1425SL12H)
- Scythe Kaze Maru 140MM Cooling Fan 1200RPM 26.6DBA 61.3CFM (SY1425SL12M)
- Yate Loon 140MM Quiet Cooling Fan 1400RPM 29DB 62CFM (D14SM-12)_

*120MM*
_- Scythe Slip Stream Kaze Jyuni 120mm Fan 1900RPM 110.3CFM 37DBA (SY1225SL12SH)
- Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm High Static Pressure Silent Fan 38MM 2000RPM 87.6CFM 32.9DBA (DFS123812-2000)
- Scythe Slip Stream Kaze Jyuni 120mm Fan 1200RPM 68.5CFM 24DBA (SY1225SL12M)
- Yate Loon 120mm Cooling Fan 1800RPM 62CFM 29DB Sleeve Bearing OEM (D12SM-12C)
- Yate Loon 120mm Quiet Cooling Fan 1300RPM 44CFM 21DB Sleeve Bearing OEM (D12SL-12C)_

*120MM* w/ blue led
_- Yate Loon 120MM UV Blue LED Cooling Fan 2400RPM 88CFM 40DB 3/4 Pin Sleeve Bearing OEM (D12SH-124UB)
- Yate Loon 120MM UV Blue LED Fan 1200RPM 45CFM 24DB 3/4PIN Ball Bearing Sleeved Retail (D12BL-12-UB)_

I am thinking of getting the "Sunbeam 4 Port Rheobus Fan Controller Kit Black (RHK-BA)" to control the fans. Does anyone have it?


----------



## miloshs

Seriously i have nothing but praise for Scythe Kaze-Maru 1900rpm fans, and trust me 120mm 2000-2400rpm ones (have one myself) are as loud as (or even a little louder at 2400rpm) those Scythe Kaze-Maru's...

I dont know about Yate Loon's and Ultra Kaze's but i can tell you from personal experience that Kaze-Maru fans will power-up and will run flawlessly at 5V (have 2x on 5V), which most of the high rpm fans have trouble with...

I would always go for 1900rpm ones sicne they're easily slowed down even if you don't have a fan controller, and at around 1000rpm they're pretty silent (if you cut out the honeycombs).

Rheobus is a great idea, but honestly i would take the 6 Fan Controller cuz once u get going youl definately have more than 4 fans in your CM690... trust me i started stock and now i have 10x (including the on on the PSU)...

Also as i've stated a few times before, in my own "test lab" i've come to conclude that bottom fan will only disrupt the airflow from the front fan and will thus increase temps slightly for your GPU and even the CPU.
Here are my results, if i remmember correctly it shows the difference in temps between having top-front (5,25" bay) mounted fan and a bottom mounted fan. Tests were 30min's with stress on the GPU and CPU together using i think Prime 95 and FurMark and the same time...









What i would do is get 2x 1900rpm Kaze-Maru's and 2x high-speed 120mm Yate Loon....
Slap 2x Kaze-Maru (exaust) at the top, and high speed Yate Loon's (intake) at the 5,25" bay and front intake, and slap one stock CM fan to the back (exaust), and seal out the bottom with some duct tape







. 
As i've also said before with a setup like this:

- Top 2x140mm KM's (ex)
- 5,25" LED CM fan (in)
- Front LED CM fan (in)
- Back Stock CM fan (ex)

I am able to run my GPU and CPU completely passive (Accelero S1 on the GPU, nad HR-01 Plus on the CPU), and my CPU is OC's from 2.5Ghz -> 3.6Ghz with an increase in voltage of ~150mV. My GPU stays ~45oC average (full load), and CPU at ~62oC average (full load 6,5hrs), and thats with the GPU and CPU running full load simultaneously!!!

So it's up to you, but thats what i would recommend... And with those high RPM's a fan controller is a must







, get the 6 port one - you won't regret it!!!


----------



## Rick Arter

kitaswandi that is the sickest 690 I have ever seen and possibly the sickest case modding quality on any case for that matter!

Great work I am getting one of these I think once I sell my darn stacker just lowered the price hope it sells soon.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Or even better, post all your photos onto a website like photobucket.com (please dont use imageshack cuz its slow as hell







), and then supply us with the link to your album(s)


In my experience photobucket is even worse than imageshack... movie trailers and all kinds of crap kept popping up... i just use tinypic now









And as scottath said above, can we please not quote the crap out of images... each time an image is multi posted, god kills a kitten people...


----------



## bkhc

@miloshs
In your diagram, are you comparing temperatures of having a bottom fan vs. a top front fan? I was thinking to use both in my setup!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


What i would do is get 2x 1900rpm Kaze-Maru's and 2x high-speed 120mm Yate Loon....
Slap 2x Kaze-Maru (exaust) at the top, and high speed Yate Loon's (intake) at the 5,25" bay and front intake, and slap one stock CM fan to the back (exaust), and seal out the bottom with some duct tape . 
As i've also said before with a setup like this:

- Top 2x140mm KM's (ex)
- 5,25" LED CM fan (in)
- Front LED CM fan (in)
- Back Stock CM fan (ex)


Hmm...so in this case, less (fans) = more? I have a question~
I thought only fans on the side panel would disrupt airflow, not the fan on the bottom? Wouldn't the GPU/CPU benefit more from drawing fresh air from both bottom and bottom front fans? I think the bottom front fan is pretty restricted since its going to be blocked off by the HDD cage...

I think the 4 port Rheobus one will do for me (price/function), since I plan to connect the top exhaust fans to a single knob. Regarding fan controllers, would turning up the knobs to the highest, short out the fans? I'm unsure whether dong so would allow the fan controller to push a surplus of watts into the fans, frying/shorting them.


----------



## miloshs

Yes in my diagram im comparing bottom vs front-top fan... And some logic deductions i made is that in a configuration like the one u quoted bottom fan is completely unnecessary, and the user wouldn't gain anything but increased noise levels..

As far as controllers go, my understanding is that knobs regulate voltage (lets say 5V-12V) and not the wattage, and wattage is there just to inform the buyers how many fans they connect to one port/knob....

So the 1900rpm KM's are rated 0.24AMP so they will drain 0.24x12 = ~3W while running at 12V power, and that Rheobus is rated at 20W (i guess combined power), so you get ~6W of power that goes to Scythe fans. Thats 30% of the power to one port/knob.... not sure if thats a good idea, 2400rpm Yate Loons are rated at 0.30A so thats 0.30x12 = 3,6-4W per fan

On the other hand running 2x CM stock fans on one knob is no problem since their wattage is ridiculously low - and so is the airflow









So the only problem you face if you connect 2x Scythe fans to one knob is that one port of the controller will die thus leaving you with only 3x ports which would also eventually die...









I hope my wattage callculation was right, someone please correct me if im wrong









Also check this out since i read that not few users had problems with 4 port Rheobus catching on fire, probably cuz they hooked up more fans than they're supposed to...

So definately one fan per knob/port is the best u can do, thats why a 6 port rheobus comes in handy. It will provide more power (W) and its less likely to catch fire LOLZ

EDIT: just looking at it and im not sure about it... Looking at the 4 port Rheobus vs 6 port Rheobus, the 4 port just says 20W of power while 6 port says 30W of power PER CHANNEL. So it might be that 4 port one is giving out 20W PER CHANNEL.Better check that out before buying, cheers


----------



## mostwanted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


^Cool rig, but whats with the little fan on the Z600?







Hehe

Welcome mate!!!










 thanx man..well i first placed a 120mm fan on the side of cooler but due to rams i was unable to use that fan, rams were in the fans way, so i put a 80mm fan atleast it gives me a push pull of air through the cooler


----------



## mostwanted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
ahahaha sorry scottath i just wanted to do it as a joke.

That is a very weird heatsink Most Wanted, nice case 9/10. Looks very packed in there.

thanx man...HS is CM hyper Z600 and the little fan is 80mm Dell fan..i had to tuse it bcz thr rams are too close to the HS..not much room to install a 120mm fan there.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mostwanted* 
thanx man..well i first placed a 120mm fan on the side of cooler but due to rams i was unable to use that fan, rams were in the fans way, so i put a 80mm fan atleast it gives me a push pull of air through the cooler

Hmm on the second pic it looks like the Z600 is well clear of DIMMs (height wise)... Cool, as long as there air moving im OK with it


----------



## mostwanted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
Wow nice systems kitaswandi and mostwanted! Lots of green goin on there.

thanx bro


----------



## Matteh

Hey guys, I recently aquired one of these beautiful cases, and I also have 4 Xigmatek XLF-1253 Fans and a Xigmatek HDT-1283 on the way, as well as 2 Nexus 'Real Silent' case fans already in my possession.

I have one question; How should I place these fans in the case?

Cheers.

::EDIT::
Also, I'll post pics once I get it all together


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matteh* 
Hey guys, I recently aquired one of these beautiful cases, and I also have 4 Xigmatek XLF-1253 Fans and a Xigmatek HDT-1283 on the way, as well as 2 Nexus 'Real Silent' case fans already in my possession.

I have one question; How should I place these fans in the case?

Cheers.

::EDIT::
Also, I'll post pics once I get it all together









Look at the post #5192 on the previous page of this thread...

And welcome to the club


----------



## Matteh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Look at the post #5192 on the previous page of this thread...

And welcome to the club










Thanks for the pointers mate, so I'd be looking at something like;

Front Lower: Xigmatek XLF-1253
Front Upper: Xigmatek XLF-1253
Top Back: Xigmatek XLF-1253
Top Front: Xigmatek XLF-1253
Rear: Nexus Real Silent

Correct?

If so, would it be better to orient the CPU front to back? or point it upward?

I'm not used to having so many fan positions -.-'


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I'd say orientation really depends... Personally I would point it upwards, since the dual core dies will benefit from increased heatpipe contact, and you have more CFM theoretically at the top rather than the rear


----------



## Matteh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


I'd say orientation really depends... Personally I would point it upwards, since the dual core dies will benefit from increased heatpipe contact, and you have more CFM theoretically at the top rather than the rear


That's what I initially thought, but I have noticed my GPU getting quite hot on top, and I was concerned about pumping that hot air through my CPU fan.

I understand that I may not get all the answers from you guys, I will ofcourse expirement. But I also like to have a few good set ups ready to try


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matteh*


That's what I initially thought, but I have noticed my GPU getting quite hot on top, and I was concerned about pumping that hot air through my CPU fan.

I understand that I may not get all the answers from you guys, I will ofcourse expirement. But I also like to have a few good set ups ready to try










It will go through your CPU fan one way or another cuz the CPU fan will direct all incoming air (hot or cold) more or less through the HSF fins. 
If you mount it upwards at least it will have a straight line going upwards (hot air i mean) from GPU -> CPU -> OUT through the top, and also keep in mind that hot air tends to rise directly up, and cold air tends to fall directly down. (thats why the A/C unit should always be kept as high as possible cuz the cold air will always drop to cool the room,and help circulate the air around the room)

But yes generally your setup looks fine with me (exactly how i have it set-up), and i also have my CPU HSF pointed upwards...

w8 on those pics mate
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*

I'd say orientation really depends... Personally I would point it upwards, since the dual core dies will benefit from increased heatpipe contact, and you have more CFM theoretically at the top rather than the rear


That too









Some tests at...er... arghhh, can't remmember but i think it www.silentpcreview.com pointed out that upwards facing HSF usually lower the temp of the CPU by 1-2oC additionaly compared to back facing HSF...


----------



## Matteh

Cheers for the help guys, I'll post pics in 2-5 business days [probably longer knowing my luck].

Oh, before I forget, Any tips on mounting the top/front fan?


----------



## matt110

Hey everyone, I signed up just to post in this thread.









CPU: AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3.30Ghz w/ Gigabyte G-Power Pro Cooler
MB: ASUS M2N-SLI 32 Deluxe
RAM: 4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR 800Mhz
GPU: ASUS ATI Radeon 4870 Dark Knight
PSU: Seasonic 750W Modular
HDD: 2.65TB total
Case: Coolermaster CM690
Monitor: BenQ 22" LCD @ 1920x1080

Accessories include Logitech G15, Steelseries Ikari mouse, Logitech X-530's, and a Plantronics GameCom 367 headset.
There's also a Zalman fan controller, numerous fans and those cathodes that seem to love keeping my room nice and bright.

I've removed the stupid mesh/honeycomb plastic from the top and front of the case, and have taken out those annoying cable management clips. I've added an extra fan amongst the 5.25" bays, just below the fan controller. I've had an attempt at a stealthed optical drive. It works fine, but I need some black double-sided tape rather than white.









I see you're discussing fans. I currently have 4x 90cfm CM's (led version) hooked up to the fan controller, and 2x 70?cfm CM's (black) hooked up as well. I have one 70 attached to the MB side of the HDD cage. I have two 90's + 1 70 as intake, and the numbers for exhaust.

I'll see if I can get a better shot of the cable management later, as i've worked pretty hard on it.

Picture
Another Picture


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matteh* 
Cheers for the help guys, I'll post pics in 2-5 business days [probably longer knowing my luck].

Oh, before I forget, Any tips on mounting the top/front fan?

Ah i see, we want Overnight shipping on those pics, and not Standard 2-5 business days









Yes,

- either use zipties to mount it somehow
- use the bottom dust filter to mount it (you can find how-to's in this thread, its maybe halfway through the thread)
- buy a CM 4 in 3 device module, where u can also mount your HDD's (fits 4 HDD's in 3 5,25" - duh!







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt110* 
Hey everyone, I signed up just to post in this thread.









Welcome mate, your rig looks cool... give us internals


----------



## bkhc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Yes in my diagram im comparing bottom vs front-top fan... And some logic deductions i made is that in a configuration like the one u quoted bottom fan is completely unnecessary, and the user wouldn't gain anything but increased noise levels..

I am still unclear as to why the bottom fan would not do anything to support the bottom front fan for better circulation. Are you saying that from personal trial and error, while having the setup of two front intakes, that adding a bottom fan will not yield any decrease in temperature?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Looking at the 4 port Rheobus vs 6 port Rheobus, the 4 port just says 20W of power while 6 port says 30W of power PER CHANNEL. So it might be that 4 port one is giving out 20W PER CHANNEL.Better check that out before buying, cheers

From other online venders, it does say 20W per channel, however, as you have alrdy mentioned, lots of reviews from newegg have said that the unit either dies in a few months or that it would catch on fire!! I'm kind of dissapointed because I like how it is a 5.25IN unit and it also fits within my budget. I asked on another site and some say it may be the cause of cheap voltage regulators.

Another option I may pick would be the "Scythe Kaze Q 3.5IN". However, does the CM 690 come with a 5.25" to 3.5" mount bracket? In pictures, I only see a 3.5" faceplate included.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkhc*


I am still unclear as to why the bottom fan would not do anything to support the bottom front fan for better circulation. Are you saying that from personal trial and error, while having the setup of two front intakes, that adding a bottom fan will not yield any decrease in temperature?


In my tests, that i posted screenshots off, i just compared having a fan in either bottom or front-top, and not having both at the same time. However, whenever i mounted a fan to the bottom of the case it proved that it didn't improve on anything but the overal noisiness of the PC. Temperature wise, you'll probably lose more than you'll gain...

Maybe i'll test it just to see how we stand on that...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkhc*

Another option I may pick would be the "Scythe Kaze Q 3.5IN". However, does the CM 690 come with a 5.25" to 3.5" mount bracket? In pictures, I only see a 3.5" faceplate included.


Yes, CM690 comes with a 5,25" to 3,5" front faceplate. I had mine on quite a while until i moved my Silverstone fan knob to the top of the case...


----------



## mushrooshi

Which has better cooling, the 590 or the 690?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Which has better cooling, the 590 or the 690?


690... bigger, more fans can fit inside, less clutter for the hardware and cables


----------



## Matteh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Which has better cooling, the 590 or the 690?

690, it's bigger = less clutter = better air flow.


----------



## barrysgoods

My power chord on my toughpower is not long enough to loop through the bottom and up to the top, is there a place to order a new chord that is longer?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barrysgoods*


My power chord on my toughpower is not long enough to loop through the bottom and up to the top, is there a place to order a new chord that is longer?


You can get it HERE, and pardon me for correcting you but its A CORD(or A CABLE), not A CHORD









Thats an extension 24-pin cable, and its 8,99$ at FrozenCPU


----------



## barrysgoods

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


You can get it HERE, and pardon me for correcting you but its A CORD(or A CABLE), not A CHORD









Thats an extension 24-pin cable, and its 8,99$ at FrozenCPU


Yeah I'm a guitarist so its a slip up. I need the 8pin cable. Found it though, thanks.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barrysgoods*


Yeah I'm a guitarist so its a slip up. I need the 8pin cable. Found it though, thanks.


i needed one too ended up just buying at a microcenter, every one else didn't have a clue what i was talking about lol best buy, radio shack, every other little computer shop near by lol


----------



## mushrooshi

Does anyone have any models of the 690 in Autodesk Inventor?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

** Update
---








---








---








---








---








---








---


----------



## cs_maan

Very nice paint job there


----------



## doat

Very very nice work all around, paint job and pics i can tell you are a photog. Your case looks like it came like that.


----------



## antd

swap 3 with 6!

how's this fan placement.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@cs_maan & doat

Thanks Guys!

doat.. no I'm not a photog.







.. its basically just a normal digital camera.. let me share it to you .. just grab a cam put it in a tripod or anywhere steady to take pics.. set the lights for better image capture .. turn on macro mode & no flash and viola..









Oh .. I forgot to mention blur the sorroundings in PS .. hahaha!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
@cs_maan & doat

Thanks Guys!

doat.. no I'm not a photog.







.. its basically just a normal digital camera.. let me share it to you .. just grab a cam put it in a tripod or anywhere steady to take pics.. set the lights for better image capture .. turn on macro mode & no flash and viola..









Oh .. I forgot to mention blur the sorroundings in PS .. hahaha!

well you at least know something about taking pics they look very good.

@Antd, that is good fan placement but you dont need a fan on the bottom.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
@cs_maan & doat

Thanks Guys!

doat.. no I'm not a photog.







.. its basically just a normal digital camera.. let me share it to you .. just grab a cam put it in a tripod or anywhere steady to take pics.. set the lights for better image capture .. turn on macro mode & no flash and viola..










Oh .. I forgot to mention blur the sorroundings in PS .. hahaha!

Well, you definitely have an "eye" for it. I mean, it kinda looks like tilt-shift because it looks like a miniature - especially in the last one.

How did you get the front intake fan to show through the grill like that?


----------



## mushrooshi

Hey I'm getting a 690 soon which fans do I need and do I not need? I heard the fan behind the mobo basicly does nothing...


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, you definitely have an "eye" for it. I mean, it kinda looks like tilt-shift because it looks like a miniature - especially in the last one.

How did you get the front intake fan to show through the grill like that?

Thanks!
















I did remove the plastic honeycomb grill and also the filter.. just leaving that thing holding the fan into the case..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Thanks!
















I did remove the plastic honeycomb grill and also the filter.. just leaving that thing holding the fan into the case..









Oh wow. Then you must have an older CM 690. The only way I can mount the front fan is to attach it to the filter, and then attach the filter to the case - just the way it was designed. Oh well.

Anyway I'm really liking what you did with your 690!


----------



## antd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Hey I'm getting a 690 soon which fans do I need and do I not need? I heard the fan behind the mobo basicly does nothing...

I think you need an intake fan where the CD-ROM drive bays are. The HDDs block the other intake.
Side fan may also not be needed as it can mess up air flow. If you have dusty carpet the bottom fan may not be needed.


----------



## scottath

Probably cut the mesh from the front filter - leaving the plastic thing there to hold the fan


----------



## Starbuck5000

YaGit, that is a wonderful CM690 reminds me of the old CM Stackers. Truely unique.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
YaGit, that is a wonderful CM690 reminds me of the old CM Stackers. Truely unique.

Thanks man!







.. yup I searched before I decided to go on painting my 690, noticed that no one has ever made a silver& black combination on their cm690







..

The old CM stacker has an all aluminum and black combo .. simply elegant!


----------



## t1n5l3y

Personally. So in my own oppinion.

I like YaGit's CM690 better then the one from Kitsawandi.


----------



## Sparky6string

I see a lot of people saying the bottom fan does nothing and I totally disagree. That thing does clog up easily though and when it does it significantly lowers it's effectiveness. Other than that though it brings in a great deal of cold air for my case. I have a 140mm there. When it clogs up I can see it in my temps and I know I need to clean it out.

I plan to use my front dvd spaces for things so another fan there is not an option, but I don't really need it to be. With the fan placement/air circuit I have going now I don't need it.

Also I have heard this before but I'll echo my support for the theory that having an exhaust fan on the top in the space closest to the front eliminates the air from the case before it has the chance to do any good. Just the rear exhaust and one on top directly over the hsf works best for mine, with the circuit of air starting from the bottom and side of the case and heading toward the top back corner.

Now my Q6600 doesn't have a crazy OC, though I might change that soon, but I have another CM690 of course with an E5200 that I plan to attempt to take to 4 Ghz providing everything works out. Along that road I'll be willing to try adding fans, changing placement etc we'll see.


----------



## miloshs

^Well it all depends on the case setup, thats why i always say what is my fan placement before stating that something works better or worse.
As far as i'm concerned, top fan thats closest to front helps me lead out hot air from my RAM as it is located right above the dimms, and top front fan delivers some fresh air onto the dimms...

It really all depends on the whole setup of your rig. For example some ppl might have dimms in other places, maybe they wont have passively cooled HD4850, and maybe they wouldn't have removed the HDD bay to improve airflow in the lower part of the case...

I can, with great confidence, say that after i removed the HDD bay the airflow in the lower part of the case and around the GPU was greatly improved, and the bottom fan has thus been unnecessary for my rig.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
^Well it all depends on the case setup, thats why i always say what is my fan placement before stating that something works better or worse.
As far as i'm concerned, top fan thats closest to front helps me lead out hot air from my RAM as it is located right above the dimms, and top front fan delivers some fresh air onto the dimms...

It really all depends on the whole setup of your rig. For example some ppl might have dimms in other places, maybe they wont have passively cooled HD4850, and maybe they wouldn't have removed the HDD bay to improve airflow in the lower part of the case...

I can, with great confidence, say that after i removed the HDD bay the airflow in the lower part of the case and around the GPU was greatly improved, and the bottom fan has thus been unnecessary for my rig.

I am one who thoroughly enjoys having a 120mm fan exhausting air out the top directly above the memory. I have noticed that this _definitely_ keeps them cooler.

But miloshs: what kind of work was involved in removing the bay, and where do you keep the HDDs now?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I am one who thoroughly enjoys having a 120mm fan exhausting air out the top directly above the memory. I have noticed that this _definitely_ keeps them cooler.

But miloshs: what kind of work was involved in removing the bay, and where do you keep the HDDs now?

Let me elaborate (just did this in PS







). So heres how i got mine set up:










As you all probably figured it out RED=exaust, BLUE=intake,GREEN=cpu fan (dunno why, but just had to use 3rd color)







... I recently bought that CM 4 in 3 device module, and since it can house a 120mm fan and 4 hard drives, thats where they are. With a configuration like this the bottom fan isn't helping at all since it misleads the cool air from the bottom intake. And whats even craziest above all is that i have better temps with my case closed, than when its open







. I reckon that when my case is open cool air escapes the case before it reaches the GPU which runs passive (nvm the fans on the photo, those were removed 2 weeks ago), which then dissipates hotter air onto the CPU and DIMMs/ My temps actually go up by 2-3oC when i open up the case.
As for the bottom fan, everyone might think thats the perefect place for a fan to cool the GPU, but i think that the bottom fan is... well... too close to the bottom to supply a decent amount of airflow to be really effective. Maybe cutting out the honeycomb would prove to improve usefullness of the bottom fan... dunno

Ah yes, and HDD bay was removed with a hammer and a screwdriver







. I just punched out the rivets, and once the bay was out i joined the 5,25" bay with zip ties. And, YES its still rigid and strong









And heres one more, 20mins of FurMark running completely passive on my HD4850 (stock mhz's):










And, when i did a test running passive on both the Accelero S1 and the HR-10 Plus:










Those are some decent temps for overclocked, passively cooled E5200









P.S. sorry about hte bunch of photos


----------



## TwoCables

Then damn, I definitely need to keep this 4-3 device in mind. I mean, not only does it look nice, I can put a good fan on it, and I can knock out the HDD bay.

But, what did you mean by the following?

Quote:

Ah yes, and HDD bay was removed with a hammer and a screwdriver







. I just punched out the rivets, and once the bay was out i joined the 5,25" bay with zip ties. And, YES its still rigid and strong








Especially the part about joining the 5.25" bay with zip ties. But I kinda need help understanding every word. I mean, when you took it out with a hammer and screwdriver and just punched out the rivets, how much damage did the bay receive? Will I need to accept any other damage that gets done by removing the rivets?


----------



## doat

miloshs i think you should have the exhaust fans the same speed or faster than the intake fans.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
miloshs i think you should have the exhaust fans the same speed or faster than the intake fans.

I agree. Negative pressure is a positive thing to have!

Or, negative pressure provides positive results!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Then damn, I definitely need to keep this 4-3 device in mind. I mean, not only does it look nice, I can put a good fan on it, and I can knock out the HDD bay.

But, what did you mean by the following?

Especially the part about joining the 5.25" bay with zip ties. But I kinda need help understanding every word. I mean, when you took it out with a hammer and screwdriver and just punched out the rivets, how much damage did the bay receive? Will I need to accept any other damage that gets done by removing the rivets?

There was no damage to the 5,25" bay. I just punched out the rivets and ziptied (or u can use the rivet gun if you have one) the holes where the rivets were... HDD bay on the other hand, well lets say it was unusable









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
miloshs i think you should have the exhaust fans the same speed or faster than the intake fans.

Actually NO! Its all about CFM (and math)









_You see those 140mm fans are rated at *104.54CFM @ 1900rpm* which makes them aprox *41.27CFM @ 750rpm*. That makes it *2x41.27=82.54CFM* while the 120mm fans that i have for intake are rated at *39.77CFM @ 1200rpm*, so that makes it *2x39.77=79.54CFM*...
And with the addition of that 120mm exaust (aprox *16.57CFM @ 500rpm*) that makes it_:

*2x41.27-2x39.77+16.57=19.57CFM* wich means I have more exaust than intake


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I agree. Negative pressure is a positive thing to have!

Or, negative pressure provides positive results!

I thought it's the other way around?!









Less dust having a positive pressure inside the case w/c means intakes should be more powerful (higher cfm) than exhaust ..









Check here http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
I thought it's the other way around?!









Less dust having a positive pressure inside the case w/c means intakes should be more powerful (higher cfm) than exhaust ..









Yes, but....

More intake = less dust = more heat
More exaust = less heat = more dust

So really either way, you're screwed


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
There was no damage to the 5,25" bay. I just punched out the rivets and ziptied (or u can use the rivet gun if you have one) the holes where the rivets were... HDD bay on the other hand, well lets say it was unusable









Actually NO! Its all about CFM (and math)









_You see those 140mm fans are rated at *104.54CFM @ 1900rpm* which makes them aprox *41.27CFM @ 750rpm*. That makes it *2x41.27=82.54CFM* while the 120mm fans that i have for intake are rated at *39.77CFM @ 1200rpm*, so that makes it *2x39.77=79.54CFM*...
And with the addition of that 120mm exaust (aprox *16.57CFM @ 500rpm*) that makes it_:

*2x41.27-2x39.77+16.57=19.57CFM* wich means I have more exaust than intake









ah i see, are you making up the part after the decimal? like are you making up the .57 in 16.57cfm?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
ah i see, are you making up the part after the decimal? like are you making up the .57 in 16.57cfm?

Nope...

*39.77:1200=X:500
1200X=39.77x500
1200X=39.77x500=19885
X=19885/1200
X=16.5708333333333 ~= 16.57* when rounded to two decimals...

Should know your proportions calculation









P.S. is it just my net, or has OCN really slowed down in the last hour?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Nope...

*39.77:1200=X:500
1200X=39.77x500
1200X=39.77x500=19885
X=19885/1200
X=16.5708333333333 ~= 16.57* when rounded to two decimals...

Should know your proportions calculation









P.S. is it just my net, or has OCN really slowed down in the last hour?

wow, i dont know if OCN slowed down i was playing a game.


----------



## Starbuck5000

I probably need more exhausts on my case. As I have a triple rad in the top I have those 3 fans on intake I then have the front lower fan on intake and then the only exhust is the 120mm at the back of the case


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
^Well it all depends on the case setup, thats why i always say what is my fan placement before stating that something works better or worse.
As far as i'm concerned, top fan thats closest to front helps me lead out hot air from my RAM as it is located right above the dimms, and top front fan delivers some fresh air onto the dimms...

It really all depends on the whole setup of your rig. For example some ppl might have dimms in other places, maybe they wont have passively cooled HD4850, and maybe they wouldn't have removed the HDD bay to improve airflow in the lower part of the case...

I can, with great confidence, say that after i removed the HDD bay the airflow in the lower part of the case and around the GPU was greatly improved, and the bottom fan has thus been unnecessary for my rig.

Yeah I can see with how yours is set up that might be so, especially after seeing your pics. Interesting work you've done on yours btw. On that second build if I have the room I may place a second fan on the front where the DVD players go, we'll see. I know my memory in my Q6600 build stays cool enough. I don't have a fan on it at all but there is so much air flow going through the case anyway, and I don't have my memory OCed.

If I had it to do again I probably would opt for the 590 for the second build. Oh well. That E5200 is going to get my Tuniq Tower, and I have a Noctua NH-U12F being shipped now to take it's place here. For the Tuniq though I'm going to try to add an extra fan on the front so that it has two fans on it. That should be interesting.

As far as negative/ positive pressure, I tend to go for more positive pressure. My thinking is that as long as I get the cool air in there it can find a way out. Often I think that fans blowing air out take whatever is available to them, and that may not be totally comprised of the air from the circuit I'm trying to create. Just my own theories.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
There was no damage to the 5,25" bay. I just punched out the rivets and ziptied (or u can use the rivet gun if you have one) the holes where the rivets were... HDD bay on the other hand, well lets say it was unusable









Was there any damage done to the floor of the case?

By the way - and I apologize for this - I am still confused as to what the zip ties are for. I mean, what happens when the HDD cage is removed?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
I thought it's the other way around?!









Less dust having a positive pressure inside the case w/c means intakes should be more powerful (higher cfm) than exhaust ..









Check here http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa

It's Backwards Day today. Sorry about that.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Was there any damage done to the floor of the case?

By the way - and I apologize for this - I am still confused as to what the zip ties are for. I mean, what happens when the HDD cage is removed?

Floor of the case is intact, and what happens once the hdd cage is removed is that theres no more rivets to hold lower parts of 5,25" together. If you had a rivet gun everything could be exactly the same as with the HDD cage, but unfortunately i don't have a rivet gun so i had to use zip ties.
Heres a photo so you can see where the zipties are... also don't mind the chipped paint







it only looks like the case is distorted but thats just cuz i couldn't be bothered to take a real camera and took the photo with my phone. The paint is obviously chipped cuz i painted the case 1st and then removed the HDD cage...










Cheers...

P.S. the HDD cage is only riveted to the case, not welded so if one has patience one can do the job flawlessly









P.S.2. and how do i post a youtube video in the forums?!?!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Floor of the case is intact, and what happens once the hdd cage is removed is that theres no more rivets to hold lower parts of 5,25" together. If you had a rivet gun everything could be exactly the same as with the HDD cage, but unfortunately i don't have a rivet gun so i had to use zip ties.
Heres a photo so you can see where the zipties are... also don't mind the chipped paint







it only looks like the case is distorted but thats just cuz i couldn't be bothered to take a real camera and took the photo with my phone. The paint is obviously chipped cuz i painted the case 1st and then removed the HDD cage...

Cheers...

P.S. the HDD cage is only riveted to the case, not welded so if one has patience one can do the job flawlessly









P.S.2. and how do i post a youtube video in the forums?!?!

You took that with your camera phone?!?! Whoa! What phone do you have? I gotta get that phone! It takes really good pics!

Anyway, if I get ambitious enough, then I might look into a rivet gun since I am really anal.







I don't know if I could stand having zip ties. But, if I could figure out how to get screws to attach and look clean, then I guess I would go for that instead. But you're using zip ties, so using screws must not be an option.

So, what's that blue thing at the bottom of the photo?

And finally, here's how to post a YouTube video (the order of events isn't that important):

Make sure the "Automatically embed media (requires automatic parsing of links in text to be on)." checkbox is checked. It's below the Submit and Reset buttons in the "Miscellaneous Options" section".
Copy/paste the URL into the message body.
Or, type the title of the video, then select it, then click the Insert Link







button, then Copy/Paste the url there.
Believe it or not, that's all there is to it.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
You took that with your camera phone?!?! Whoa! What phone do you have? I gotta get that phone! It takes really good pics!

Anyway, if I get ambitious enough, then I might look into a rivet gun since I am really anal.







I don't know if I could stand having zip ties. But, if I could figure out how to get screws to attach and look clean, then I guess I would go for that instead. But you're using zip ties, so using screws must not be an option.

So, what's that blue thing at the bottom of the photo?

And finally, here's how to post a YouTube video (the order of events isn't that important):

Make sure the "Automatically embed media (requires automatic parsing of links in text to be on)." checkbox is checked. It's below the Submit and Reset buttons in the "Miscellaneous Options" section".
Copy/paste the URL into the message body.
Or, type the title of the video, then select it, then click the Insert Link







button, then Copy/Paste the url there.
Believe it or not, that's all there is to it.

I must be crazy or blind but i cant see "Automatically Embed Media" anywhere in "Miscellaneous Options" (i presume you were talking about User CP options area?). Is it possible that only overclocked accounts can post videos?

The blue thing is just a sticker that was on my Southbridge heatsink on my mobo (P5Q-E). I took it off, and voila it fits perfectly down there









You could use screws to tighten it down, you would just need really small screws that i didn't have at that time. Since its good with zipties i never got to replacing them with screws...

And the phone is Sony-Ericsson C902, got it a month ago (210 euros). Its really good, and the camera is 5mpix, autofocus, flash and all that mumbo-jumbo. It takes great photos outdoors...

*edit:lolz just found those options under the post i'm writing... i'll try and post a video of my case now...*


----------



## miloshs

IT IS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!












Just wanted to post a video of my rig running my Kaze-Maru fans at 1900rpm







... Seriously this video doesn't give them justice, they sound much louder off the video. I had them on 1900rpm for the whole 10 minutes before i freaked out







. After those then minutes i was like... no way, back to 5V my precious...

Also those stupid front panel meshes... i mounted them wrong cuz i was just putting a non led fan in my 4 in 3 module, and removing the front panel off of the module. I noticed that they are mounted wrong after i was done with video capture... So don't mind that, everything is in perfect order now


----------



## Sparky6string

Yeah that's some noise you got there. Did you get that window from CM? I just went to their site and only saw a windowed panel for other models.

EDIT: BTW nice rig!


----------



## miloshs

Nah, thats a custom window. 3mm thick transparent plexi, and car window moulding from a local autoshop. CM has a windowed side for CM, but it sucks big time. Looks like u have a boomerang shaped window

















Looks lame if u ask me...

And tnx


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Nah, thats a custom window. 3mm thick transparent plexi, and car window moulding from a local autoshop. CM has a windowed side for CM, but it sucks big time. Looks like u have a boomerang shaped window









Looks lame if u ask me...

And tnx









Agree, I'm cutting mine this summer, I hate the stupid green window I have.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Agree, I'm cutting mine this summer, I hate the stupid green window I have.

Lolz... it really is a boomerang window... blah!


----------



## Sparky6string

I think it's kinda cool. Best thing is it leaves room for that side fan.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
I think it's kinda cool. Best thing is it leaves room for that side fan.

Side fan is obsolete once u already have 5 case fans and a good CPU cooler... Can't go lower than ambient









And dunno about you guys' CM690 but my side panel used to vibrate like crazy when i tried to mount fans on it (back in the days when i have just bought my 690)...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Lolz... it really is a boomerang window... blah!









It is, it sucks, that's why I'll be performing extensive surgery on it


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Side fan is obsolete once u already have 5 case fans and a good CPU cooler... Can't go lower than ambient









And dunno about you guys' CM690 but my side panel used to vibrate like crazy when i tried to mount fans on it (back in the days when i have just bought my 690)...

Yes eventually at least with case fans you reach the point of diminishing returns. I've heard about noise from the side panel fans before but I have never experienced this. These days I have a Noctua NF-P12 there anyway mounted with the rubber fasteners they have- extremely quiet, but that fan has a face for radio, and a window there might not be doing anyone any favors.


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Side fan is obsolete once u already have 5 case fans and a good CPU cooler... Can't go lower than ambient









And dunno about you guys' CM690 but my side panel used to vibrate like crazy when i tried to mount fans on it (back in the days when i have just bought my 690)...

ive got a 2k kaze undervolted on my side panel and its great
really does help the temps by a bit. even got my 8800gt 20 more core/50 more shader


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e6800xe* 
ive got a 2k kaze undervolted on my side panel and its great
really does help the temps by a bit. even got my 8800gt 20 more core/50 more shader

How did you fit a 38mm on the side lol, I can barely fit a regular fan on there.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e6800xe* 
ive got a 2k kaze undervolted on my side panel and its great
really does help the temps by a bit. even got my 8800gt 20 more core/50 more shader

My side panel fan works great for cooling also, but his case is set up a bit different and apparently it doesn't help his temps much.


----------



## nemesi5

I am getting this case soon, can someone tell me whats the best way to put to the air cooling at? I drew up a sketch, would this be good?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
I am getting this case soon, can someone tell me whats the best way to put to the air cooling at? I drew up a sketch, would this be good?

Check this out, and this. Ask questions after that


----------



## nemesi5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Check this out, and this. Ask questions after that









Thanks, so the bottom intake really screws up everything? You still didn't mention the side panel, would it screw up air flow if I were to use both as intake fans


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
Thanks, so the bottom intake really screws up everything? You still didn't mention the side panel, would it screw up air flow if I were to use both as intake fans









Well it all depends actually on the setup and the hotness of the components... But read last 10 posts before yours on the last page of this thread. Thats exactly the thing we were discussing... (i think bottom and side fans are unnecesary, some don't share my opinion)


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Well it all depends actually on the setup and the hotness of the components... But read last 10 posts before yours on the last page of this thread. Thats exactly the thing we were discussing... (i think bottom and side fans are unnecesary, some don't share my opinion)

If they were 200mm fans then maybe they would make a difference, but the 120s that can be put in our cases are pretty worthless in terms of performance.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
I must be crazy or blind but i cant see "Automatically Embed Media" anywhere in "Miscellaneous Options" (i presume you were talking about User CP options area?). Is it possible that only overclocked accounts can post videos?

The blue thing is just a sticker that was on my Southbridge heatsink on my mobo (P5Q-E). I took it off, and voila it fits perfectly down there









You could use screws to tighten it down, you would just need really small screws that i didn't have at that time. Since its good with zipties i never got to replacing them with screws...

And the phone is Sony-Ericsson C902, got it a month ago (210 euros). Its really good, and the camera is 5mpix, autofocus, flash and all that mumbo-jumbo. It takes great photos outdoors...

*edit:lolz just found those options under the post i'm writing... i'll try and post a video of my case now...*

lol Well, I told you that it's below the Submit and Reset buttons. I mean, I know I typed a lot, but it's all there in black and white. I knew I should have posted a screenshot.







Anyway, on to the video that I haven't watched yet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
IT IS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Just wanted to post a video of my rig running my Kaze-Maru fans at 1900rpm







... Seriously this video doesn't give them justice, they sound much louder off the video. I had them on 1900rpm for the whole 10 minutes before i freaked out







. After those then minutes i was like... no way, back to 5V my precious...

Also those stupid front panel meshes... i mounted them wrong cuz i was just putting a non led fan in my 4 in 3 module, and removing the front panel off of the module. I noticed that they are mounted wrong after i was done with video capture... So don't mind that, everything is in perfect order now









Yeah, that is definitely really loud. lol It sounds like a wind-tunnel or something!

So, how do you know they are at 5V? And how do you change that? I guess I'm finally really getting into my rig.







It must be because summer weather is here now. I mean, I built this rig in early May of 2008, and since I'm slow, it took me all of the summer and fall to kinda get used to it. And then Winter hit and I think that stalled everything for me because now I'm kinda getting the urge to customize it more. I might even mod it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
I am getting this case soon, can someone tell me whats the best way to put to the air cooling at? I drew up a sketch, would this be good?









Hmm. You might actually successfully achieve positive pressure with that. Positive pressure is definitely the preferred way. Here's one of many pages that describe it (although the English isn't the best on this one, but it's the only one I have right now)

http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa

Ever since I saw this page for the first time this afternoon, I am now setting a goal to get positive pressure. One of the reasons is to essentially have a "cleanroom" in my case.







But the other is to maximize my cooling.


----------



## mushrooshi

Should I skip the bottom and side fans then? And get only front, rear, and top?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Should I skip the bottom and side fans then? And get only front, rear, and top?

Why? Are you aiming for negative pressure then?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
So, how do you know they are at 5V? And how do you change that? I might even mod it!









Its quite easy,you just modify the molex connector... U see the photo i posted below:










You need to work it out so that fan wires (Red and Black) connect to corresponding wires on the molex connector. So for
1. *7V*
Fan Red goes to molex Yellow (+12V)
Fan Black goes to molex Red (+5V)
2. *5V*
Fan Red goes to molex Red (+5V)
Fan Black goes to molex Black (ground)
3. *12V*
Well just leave everything as it is









Technically by applying this technique you can also run your fans at 17V and 24V, but ofc thats not really recommended







Read More?, Guide!

Oh and go ahead and mod it, i'd like to see what you'll do to your case









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
Hmm. You might actually successfully achieve positive pressure with that. Positive pressure is definitely the preferred way. Here's one of many pages that describe it (although the English isn't the best on this one, but it's the only one I have right now)

Silverstone

Ever since I saw this page for the first time this afternoon, I am now setting a goal to get positive pressure. One of the reasons is to essentially have a "cleanroom" in my case.







But the other is to maximize my cooling.

And about this positive pressure for cleanliness... That actually works, BUT only in a completely hermetically sealed (except for fan holes ofc) case (like that Silverstone case). Unfortunately CM690 is full of holes so the dust does find its way in there no matter how you set up your case...

Also as i've said before:
*More intake = less dust = more heat
More exaust = less heat = more dust*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Its quite easy,you just modify the molex connector... U see the photo i posted below:










You need to work it out so that fan wires (Red and Black) connect to corresponding wires on the molex connector. So for
1. *7V*
Fan Red goes to molex Yellow (+12V)
Fan Black goes to molex Red (+5V)
2. *5V*
Fan Red goes to molex Red (+5V)
Fan Black goes to molex Black (ground)
3. *12V*
Well just leave everything as it is









Technically by applying this technique you can also run your fans at 17V and 24V, but ofc thats not really recommended







Read More?, Guide!

Whoa, that sounds like way too much work for me. I'd rather just adjust the fan speeds through BIOS.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Oh and go ahead and mod it, i'd like to see what you'll do to your case









Yeah, me too. I know me: once I start on it, it's going to end up like one of those ultra-perfect, ultra-clean things. It'll probably be a Mod of the Month.








All I have to do is figure out exactly how I wish my CM 690 looked, and then do the hard part: start making it look that way. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
And about this positive pressure for cleanliness... That actually works, BUT only in a completely hermetically sealed (except for fan holes ofc) case (like that Silverstone case). Unfortunately CM690 is full of holes so the dust does find its way in there no matter how you set up your case...

Also as i've said before:
*More intake = less dust = more heat
More exaust = less heat = more dust*

Yeah, I forgot to update this, but I realized it a while after posting. I mean, I kinda started looking at my case. And then I thought about it, and then I was like "well duh. How can that work with all this mesh? Keep dusting, man. Just keep dusting. It's worth it." hehe


----------



## mushrooshi

Joined! Just ordered!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Joined! Just ordered!

Congrats bro! Welcome to the Club!!









Post some







when your done building ..


----------



## kurosu

Did I ever get added to this club? I posted pics a while ago, but don't know how to tell if I was accepted.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
Did I ever get added to this club? I posted pics a while ago, but don't know how to tell if I was accepted.

You weren't added because you didn't request it (I'm still waiting for the right time to request it myself, as I don't like being a part of clubs). But to check, just go to the first page and do a Ctrl+F for your OCN name.


----------



## kurosu

Hmmm... then I hearby officially request to be a part of the cm690 club!!!!!!!!!! I got an Nvidia edition, and I cut two holes for cable manegment and also painted the inside black. Does that count as "modded"?


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
How did you fit a 38mm on the side lol, I can barely fit a regular fan on there.

its actually got a 25mm shroud on it too
ive got a vf700 on it, and it fits by like 3mm or so LOL

theres no way i could get even a 20mm fan on the topmost side panel fan mount area. my ccf blocks anything from there


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
How did you fit a 38mm on the side lol, I can barely fit a regular fan on there.

Mount it on the outside


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Reason why cables are visible: The powa supply is partially modular
That's an LG internal blu-ray burner in an external usb casing.


----------



## nathris

I figure I might as well join the club, and since I found the cable for my camera here is some poor quality photo proof:


















The cabling is a nightmare, but give me a break, I just got it yesterday and I've been working on my e8400 OC, also the ribbon cable really doesn't help.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
You took that with your camera phone?!?! Whoa! What phone do you have? I gotta get that phone! It takes really good pics!

i got a n95 6 months ago (Decemberish) and i love it, over 900 photos on it.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa, that sounds like way too much work for me. I'd rather just adjust the fan speeds through BIOS.









Its actually not, you just take out the molex connector pins and put them back in the right place. Total = 15sec of work. No soldering or similar stuff...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
Yeah, I forgot to update this, but I realized it a while after posting. I mean, I kinda started looking at my case. And then I thought about it, and then I was like "well duh. How can that work with all this mesh? Keep dusting, man. Just keep dusting. It's worth it." hehe

Exactly...








I dust mine like every week, sometimes every 2 weeks if im really lazy.

Kurosu and Nathris... Welcome


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
I thought it's the other way around?!









Less dust having a positive pressure inside the case w/c means intakes should be more powerful (higher cfm) than exhaust ..









Check here http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa

No, positive pressure means some of the air blowing in gets heated up and creates "dead spots", trapping heat inside the case. Also, there's a ridiculous amount of holes in a CM 690, so no matter what you do you'll get dust inside.

I'm a firm believer that negative pressure reduces temps, regardless of what silverstone/lian li says.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I'm a firm believer that negative pressure reduces temps, regardless of what silverstone/lian li says.

I think what they're shooting for is that u need less fans to keep your PC moderately cooled. If the case is hermetically sealed theres only the given amount of fan holes that air can go through. The point of Silverstone's case is to direct airflow the way you want (and not to keep dust outside







),and not having cooler temps as they state...

But we all know lying is a viable form of marketing







.... or should i say witholding the whole truth. How convenient that companies only tell us whats good with their products and not good and bad... Lol


----------



## doat

i have managed to fit my water cooling setup inside of my 690 but i suffered a leak while filling my reservoir and got on my video card and in my PCI slot. I am letting them dry overnight and hopefully it will work tomorrow but i must say it will not look pretty because i dont care about the cable management anymore.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i have managed to fit my water cooling setup inside of my 690 but i suffered a leak while filling my reservoir and got on my video card and in my PCI slot. I am letting them dry overnight and hopefully it will work tomorrow but i must say it will not look pretty because i dont care about the cable management anymore.











Sorry to hear mate, why didnt you leak test it outside the rig? And i hope your PC was off while filling the reservoir?!

Hope everything works OK









P.S. If u used distilled water, everything should be fine...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i have managed to fit my water cooling setup inside of my 690 but i suffered a leak while filling my reservoir and got on my video card and in my PCI slot. I am letting them dry overnight and hopefully it will work tomorrow but i must say it will not look pretty because i dont care about the cable management anymore.

try putting some white rice in a bowl and put it inside the case and maybe use like a garbage bag to seal it shut. the rice will take the moisture out of the air. works with cell phones if they get wet too. just scale it up a little and maybe wait 2 - 3 days.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Mount it on the outside


















Hahah, but that wouldn't look sexeh







. That doesn't excuse the fact that I didn't think of this lol.

I'm debating whether to build a tech station so I can put my stuff in it while I Plasti Dip the 690. If I do I'll name it Tech 490







(690 without...the case).

But at the same time, I feel a little lazy and might run caseless on my mobo box. AH What to do what to do.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 









Sorry to hear mate, why didnt you leak test it outside the rig? And i hope your PC was off while filling the reservoir?!

Hope everything works OK









P.S. If u used distilled water, everything should be fine...

i leak tested the hell out of the setup but the barbs on the res are too big for the tubing i got but i have some barbs coming in soon. Everything was off while i was refilling the res, i forgot to block the outlet barb on the cpu block and i didnt think the water would leak out from there but i had two microfiber towels right underneath it incase it did leak. I got the video card on the window sil right now with the sun shining on it and i have a fan blowing on my mobo on my mobo all night. I did use distilled water.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i leak tested the hell out of the setup but the barbs on the res are too big for the tubing i got but i have some barbs coming in soon. Everything was off while i was refilling the res, i forgot to block the outlet barb on the cpu block and i didnt think the water would leak out from there but i had two microfiber towels right underneath it incase it did leak. I got the video card on the window sil right now with the sun shining on it and i have a fan blowing on my mobo on my mobo all night. I did use distilled water.

Geezz.. hope evreything goes well!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Geezz.. hope evreything goes well!









It is working fine now and whats with the rolleyes smiley?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
It is working fine now and whats with the rolleyes smiley?

It's my guess that it's kinda like saying, "sigh... computers can be such a pain, huh?"


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's my guess that it's kinda like saying, "sigh... computers can be such a pain, huh?"

if so then he hit the nail on the freaking head, now that i am done with my water cooling setup i am tired.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
It is working fine now and whats with the rolleyes smiley?

The moment I read about that leak I was wondering ... "_If ever I setup a Water Cooled Rig would I mess up?!?! .. Hahaha_" I'm pretty sure of my self getting reckless and I dont want to mess up big time .. so no H2O for me in the near future ..









Quote:

It's my guess that it's kinda like saying, "sigh... computers can be such a pain, huh?"
Almost the same way I was thinkin'









....


----------



## TwoCables

Damn, I sure wish I could get my CM 690 to look like that. I know me, and I doubt it would turn out looking like it came from the factory that way. I mean, yours looks like it came that way. It's awesome.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Damn, I sure wish I could get my CM 690 to look like that. I know me, and I doubt it would turn out looking like it came from the factory that way. I mean, yours looks like it came that way. It's awesome.

I agree 100%, you did a great job, you should make a How-To on how we can get your 690's to look so sexy.


----------



## Tator Tot

Tator Tot checking in with my Cooler Master RC-690


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:

Damn, I sure wish I could get my CM 690 to look like that. I know me, and I doubt it would turn out looking like it came from the factory that way. I mean, yours looks like it came that way. It's awesome.
Thanks alot men!









Quote:

I agree 100%, you did a great job, you should make a How-To on how we can get your 690's to look so sexy.
You know thats the biggest mistake I did .. not making a worklog for the modding work I did with my case ... I mean I've seen and look at a lot of worklogs from various CM690 threads and thats where and how I did learn and thanks to all those I made mine looking like this..










I guess I was too excited doing the work on my own and not have the time jotting down & taking pictures ...


----------



## Nuxly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Thanks alot men!









You know thats the biggest mistake I did .. not making a worklog for the modding work I did with my case ... I mean I've seen and look at a lot of worklogs from various CM690 threads and thats where and how I did learn and thanks to all those I made mine looking like this..










I guess I was too excited doing the work on my own and not have the time jotting down & taking pictures ...
















oh wow, nice case


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Just joined the Overclock.net forums and "whatsthatsmell" suggested that I join The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club since I have that case. So here I am,









A little bit about my case:

It is physically unmodded, has 2 SilenX 120x120x38mm, 2 SilenX 120x120x25mm, 1 SilenX 80x80x15mm, 1 140x140x25mm psu fan, 1 120x120x25mm stock blue LED CM fan, and 1 120x120x25mm fan that came with the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 cooler. A Zalman MFC1 controls 3 of the fans (bought it before I realized I only needed a 4 fan controller, lol), I crank 'em up to 100% when I game and down to about 20% when it's at idle.

I take back the unmodded part, I cut a part of the HDD cage to fit my IDE hdd's when I still had IDE, they were to wide at the ribbon & molex connection.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxly* 
oh wow, nice case

Thanks!


----------



## Su77en187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
Thanks alot men!









You know thats the biggest mistake I did .. not making a worklog for the modding work I did with my case ... I mean I've seen and look at a lot of worklogs from various CM690 threads and thats where and how I did learn and thanks to all those I made mine looking like this..










I guess I was too excited doing the work on my own and not have the time jotting down & taking pictures ...
















That looks amazing!!! Shame on you for no log!! Just kidding. Very nice though. Loving the front panel.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

As promised, pics of my rig,









After seeing some of the pix of wire/cable routing, I got some ideas on how to clean mine up some. I already started with a 8" extension for the 8-pin cpu power, you'd think they would include something like this given how many people use cases this size these days,


----------



## flatlander4510

First post...
Just built my first all-new computer. Specs are in my sig. This was the best I could manage as far as cable management goes.


----------



## Matteh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flatlander4510* 
First post...
Just built my first all-new computer. Specs are in my sig. This was the best I could manage as far as cable management goes.

**PICS REMOVED**

Nice rig man, looks great









Is your back panel hard to close with the 24 pin cable around the back?

Mine is :/


----------



## smash_mouth01

here I have a few pics of my cm 690, it's still a work in progress


----------



## smash_mouth01

hardware on this little beast:

mobo: Gigabyte GA-MA790x-ds4 (budget overclocker)
cpu: AMD Athlon 64x2 6000+ @ 3.4 Ghz
Ram: 4Gb Kingston HyperX 1066 (soon to be 8Gb)
Graph: x2 Asus EAH 4850 512mb Crossfirex @ 680 mhz ea
HDD's: WD Velociraptor 10,000 RPM 150 Gb (os & games)
Seagate Barracuda 500 Gb (storage)
Seagate Barracuda 160 Gb (backup)

OS:Windows 7 Ultimate RC 1


----------



## mushrooshi

Mine will arrive Wednesday!!!

I think I'll make a Ghost in the Shell mod!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wow! in epic need of cable management there...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
As promised, pics of my rig,









After seeing some of the pix of wire/cable routing, I got some ideas on how to clean mine up some. I already started with a 8" extension for the 8-pin cpu power, you'd think they would include something like this given how many people use cases this size these days,









cut your motherboard tray for your psu and you might want to do the same on the bottem b/c the fan is half covered. i have the same one and it makes a huge huge difference in appearance. also does your wine some times if your in game like really high pitch when you have the sound off?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
hardware on this little beast:

mobo: Gigabyte GA-MA790x-ds4 (budget overclocker)
cpu: AMD Athlon 64x2 6000+ @ 3.4 Ghz
Ram: 4Gb Kingston HyperX 1066 (soon to be 8Gb)
Graph: x2 Asus EAH 4850 512mb Crossfirex @ 680 mhz ea
HDD's: WD Velociraptor 10,000 RPM 150 Gb (os & games)
Seagate Barracuda 500 Gb (storage)
Seagate Barracuda 160 Gb (backup)

OS:Windows 7 Ultimate RC 1

what psu?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
cut your motherboard tray for your psu and you might want to do the same on the bottem b/c the fan is half covered. i have the same one and it makes a huge huge difference in appearance. also does your wine some times if your in game like really high pitch when you have the sound off?

what psu?


I have an a-power 1200w it's the cheapest that won't blow well anytime soon


----------



## smash_mouth01

gotspeed how did you get that main power cable around the edge of the MB tray I thought that there wouldn't be enough room to fit it or did you cut out a section of the curled edging on the tray?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
gotspeed how did you get that main power cable around the edge of the MB tray I thought that there wouldn't be enough room to fit it or did you cut out a section of the curled edging on the tray?

i use to work out.... lol


----------



## smash_mouth01

so you did a stretchie job

oh and do you mean my psu making a whining noise if it is I wouldn't notice above the stock GPU coolers, the fans on then are at 100 %


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
so you did a stretchie job

just forced the side on kinda like knees on the open side reaching over the top and forcing the top and bottom locks in just a hair and then pushing on the front part as i slid it on. it was a pain in the but and i have yet to remove it since lol.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
just forced the side on kinda like knees on the open side reaching over the top and forcing the top and bottom locks in just a hair and then pushing on the front part as i slid it on. it was a pain in the but and i have yet to remove it since lol.


you will have fun when the time comes


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
you will have fun when the time comes

never its welded on lol jk


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
wow! in epic need of cable management there...


theres a couple of reasons it looks crap at the moment

1 I don't have a window in my case
2 I need to get a multi tool to make the cut's for my cable management for my phase 2 of the operation
3 yeah you're right it is a bit of a mess I'll have to see what i can do tonight


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
theres a couple of reasons it looks crap at the moment

1 I don't have a window in my case
2 I need to get a multi tool to make the cut's for my cable management for my phase 2 of the operation
3 yeah you're right it is a bit of a mess I'll have to see what i can do tonight

i wasnt going to say any thing lol but yea need to get rid of the ide drives dvd sata burners are 20 bucks on newegg. then get a short 24 pin extender so you can tuck your mobo power behind along with some of the other power cables.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i wasnt going to say any thing lol but yea need to get rid of the ide drives dvd sata burners are 20 bucks on newegg. then get a short 24 pin extender so you can tuck your mobo power behind along with some of the other power cables.


as much as i'd love to get rid of the ide cable my mobo only has 4 SATA 2 ports
thats one for each of my HDD's and the e sata

that will be adressed when I get my new mobo which isn't for a bit


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

do you actually need the esata port? I know when I get mine i'll just leave it unplugged.


----------



## Sparky6string

I didn't get good cable management right away. At every point though I though I had it all figured out. I look at my old pics now though and it's like something was nesting in there. At this point I think I got it but who knows- in a few months I may look at my current pics in horror.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
do you actually need the esata port? I know when I get mine i'll just leave it unplugged.

I don't use mine, I have absolutely no use for it so its unplugged, same with the firewire port.


----------



## Sparky6string

As external HDDs become cheaper, larger and more popular I think esata an important thing to have. It's so fast.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Su77en187* 
That looks amazing!!! Shame on you for no log!! Just kidding. Very nice though. Loving the front panel.

Thanks!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
I didn't get good cable management right away. At every point though I though I had it all figured out. I look at my old pics now though and it's like something was nesting in there. At this point I think I got it but who knows- in a few months I may look at my current pics in horror.

did you post a pic mine was the same way









said to say but this use to be mine lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
As external HDDs become cheaper, larger and more popular I think esata an important thing to have. It's so fast.

In that case you could just plug the eSATA cable back in


----------



## TwoCables

Cable management is easy without modifying the case:




























I took these pics on April 25th, so things are much more perfect now. However, to the casual observer, everything still looks exactly the same because I made small differences. I took these pics to give somebody in a different thread some cable management ideas.

I had to borrow my mom's camera to take these, and so it could be a while before I have new ones.

Anyway, this is my baby.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@TwoCables - that would look epic with a matte black interior :|


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
As external HDDs become cheaper, larger and more popular I think esata an important thing to have. It's so fast.

I'm looking for a enclosure that supports it and then move my 160 Gb back up drive to external


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@TwoCables - that would look epic with a matte black interior :|

No kidding! And a nice silver finish on the outside just like YaGit's! Maybe someday...

Thankfully, it looks better in person.


----------



## Matteh

@ TwoCables

Isn't the back panel hard to put on with all those cables?

I have done mine in a similar fashion, and my panel is warped :/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matteh* 
@ TwoCables

Isn't the back panel hard to put on with all those cables?

I have done mine in a similar fashion, and my panel is warped :/

Well, I don't know how to define "hard". However, it's definitely not warped. It took me a little while to figure out how to get the cables flat enough so that the panel doesn't bulge. But I admit it would have been easier if I had taken the time to be neat and clean back there.









But, it's definitely not easy to put back on. I have to do the following:

Lay the case on its side with the rear facing me. In other words, my kneese are by the expansion slots, and the front bezel is at the opposite end. The top is on the right, and the bottom is on the left.
I put the panel in place so that the little tabs are aligned with the holes, or "slots".
I then lay both forearms flat against the part of the panel where the tabs are and put some of my weight on the panel.
With my weight applied a little bit, I use my forearms (as well as my hands, of course) to slide the panel in place while making sure I keep the pressure on the tabs/slots so that each tab gets inserted as I slide the panel into position.
Then to complete it, I just push on the back part of the panel to complete the slide (it's usually just couple of millimeters at the most).
It's easier than it looks, but it's certainly not as easy as the other panel. That window panel goes on so easily that I sometimes have to double-check to make sure all the tabs went in the slots - and they always do.

Despite the fact that it requires that little bit of effort to get the back panel on, it's worth it.


----------



## Matteh

Cheers for the info man, my xigmatek S1283 and fans should get here tomorrow, so ill give it a whirl and follow your method


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^let us know how much clearance there is with the S1283 and the CM 690 side panel btw. I know with my crappy thermaltake case i had to take a hammer to it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matteh* 
Cheers for the info man, my xigmatek S1283 and fans should get here tomorrow, so ill give it a whirl and follow your method









I gotta warn you: if you're anything like me, then once you start, you can't stop. It's addicting. I mean, I started off with the intention of doing something really simple using the built-in system. But one thing lead to another and before I knew it, I was unscrewing those cable management thingies and the end result is what I have today. It's basically been the same for about a year now.


----------



## Matteh

Haha, I've already disposed of those cable management things, I think I need to tape my cables down better to flatten them out. I was just worried about breaking the damn panels; and I was wondering why there wasnt any talk of it :/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
^let us know how much clearance there is with the S1283 and the CM 690 side panel btw. I know with my crappy thermaltake case i had to take a hammer to it









It will cut it _extremely_ close, but it will fit.

Newegg says the s1283 is 159mm tall. That's precisely 6.25984252 inches. Newegg says that my Tuniq Tower is 153mm, which is precisely 6.02362205 inches. In other words, the s1283 is a hair shy of 0.24" taller (it's exactly 0.236220472 inches taller than the Tuniq Tower).

I measured, and if my measurements were correct, then the s1283 should either barely touch the side panel, or miss it by about 1mm.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matteh* 
Haha, I've already disposed of those cable management things, I think I need to tape my cables down better to flatten them out. I was just worried about breaking the damn panels; and I was wondering why there wasnt any talk of it :/

Tape can help, but the cables may eventually loosen the tape anyway. But what helps the best is to keep the panel on for a very long time so that the cables are "trained". That way they won't spring out when the panel is removed.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

geez i would have thought it would be much bigger than that... the cm 690 would have to be wider than my crappy Tt!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
geez i would have thought it would be much bigger than that... the cm 690 would have to be wider than my crappy Tt!

Wait a minute. I'm blind. I was looking at the half-inch marker on my ruler. Ahem. Nevermind. It'll have more room than that. Plenty of room.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

haha ok had me worried for a sec there :S


----------



## Matteh

@ T3h_Ch33z_Muncha: Well, I've been told that the Xiggy will fit, and by my measurements it will fit... I hope. [I've never had a tower cooler before. In fact my current cooler is actually the stock cooler from a friends Core 2 Quad Extreme. It's a bit beat up though.

@ TwoCables: Yeah, once I get everything in, the sidepanel will go on; and hopefully won't be taken off for a while :/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
haha ok had me worried for a sec there :S

hehe I'm out of practice with rulers. I think that's what happens when it's been 11 years since graduating high school.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matteh* 
@ T3h_Ch33z_Muncha: Well, I've been told that the Xiggy will fit, and by my measurements it will fit... I hope. [I've never had a tower cooler before. In fact my current cooler is actually the stock cooler from a friends Core 2 Quad Extreme. It's a bit beat up though.

@ TwoCables: Yeah, once I get everything in, the sidepanel will go on; and hopefully won't be taken off for a while :/

Yeah, the only time I remove that side panel is for my routine cleaning. But that's only like every 2 weeks, and cables can certainly be "trained" in 2 weeks. It may even take just a few days.

But yeah, I measured wrong, and the s1283 will have _plenty_ of room. But there won't be enough room for a fan to sit on that part of the panel.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Yeah i was certain it would fit, was just wondering by how much... never know what you could do with the extra space









edit: lol TwoCables you should get the status bar calculator extension for firefox...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Yeah i was certain it would fit, was just wondering by how much... never know what you could do with the extra space









edit: lol TwoCables you should get the status bar calculator extension for firefox...

Whoa. I just looked at the screenshots, and I literally said out loud, "whoa. That is waaaay over my head!" lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa. I just looked at the screenshots, and I literally said out loud, "whoa. That is waaaay over my head!" lol

lol it's not like that unless you want extremely complicated calculations - like its name says, it sits in the bottom right of the toolbar - just click the button and type 2+2 and it says 4









couldn't really get much simpler..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
lol it's not like that unless you want extremely complicated calculations - like its name says, it sits in the bottom right of the toolbar - just click the button and type 2+2 and it says 4









couldn't really get much simpler..

Oh, I didn't take the time to look it over. However, it wasn't that I needed a better calculator. You see, when I did all that measuring, I did this:

Pressed Ctrl+K to change the focus to Firefox's built-in search.
Quickly visually checked to make sure Google was selected.
Typed "convert 159mm to inches" for the s1283.
Pressed Alt+Enter to perform the search in a new tab.
Pressed Ctrl+K in the new tab.
Typed "convert 153mm to inches" for the Tuniq Tower.
Pressed Alt+Enter to perform the search in a new tab (to take advantage of the Ctrl-Tab extension)
Pressed the WinKey.
Pressed "C" for Calculator since it's always in the list of frequently used programs.
Subtracted the height of the Tuniq Tower from the height of the s1283.
Grabbed my ruler.
Measured.
Mistakenly looked at the half-inch marker as though it was the quarter-inch marker.
Posted my message with my incorrect results.
I then later realized my mistake.
So, it's that I was out of practice with rulers.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh, I didn't take the time to look it over. However, it wasn't that I needed a better calculator. You see, when I did all that measuring, I did this:

Pressed Ctrl+K change the focus to Firefox's built-in search.
Quickly visually checked to make sure Google was selected.
Typed "convert 159mm to inches" for the s1283.
Pressed Alt+Enter to perform the search in a new tab.
Pressed Ctrl+K in the new tab.
Typed "convert 153mm to inches" for the Tuniq Tower.
Pressed Alt+Enter to perform the search in a new tab (to take advantage of the Ctrl-Tab extension)
Pressed the WinKey.
Pressed "C" for Calculator since it's always in the list of frequently used programs.
Subtracted the height of the Tuniq Tower from the height of the s1283.
Grabbed my ruler.
Measured.
Mistakenly looked at the half-inch marker as though it was the quarter-inch marker.
Posted my message with my incorrect results.
I then later realized my mistake.
So, it's that I was out of practice with rulers.

ctrl k? What does that do? Thanks for mentioning alt-enter there, i had forgotten/mightn ot have known in the first place that that opens up a new tab with a search.

AFAIK you don't need the ctrl tab extension nowadays do you? I thought that was integrated into firefox 3... in any case i just use FireGestures anyway, allows me to get rid of the bar containing the forward/back (use my mouse button 4&5 for that, not FG), home etc buttons, streamlining my FF









/offtopicness. Although this thread has been known to be on the topic of cars once upon a time...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
ctrl k? What does that do? Thanks for mentioning alt-enter there, i had forgotten/mightn ot have known in the first place that that opens up a new tab with a search.

AFAIK you don't need the ctrl tab extension nowadays do you? I thought that was integrated into firefox 3... in any case i just use FireGestures anyway, allows me to get rid of the bar containing the forward/back (use my mouse button 4&5 for that, not FG), home etc buttons, streamlining my FF









/offtopicness. Although this thread has been known to be on the topic of cars once upon a time...









Well, as I said, I pressed Ctrl+K to change the focus to Firefox's built-in search. So, pressing Ctrl+K changes the focus to the built-in search. Also, if I press Ctrl+Down/Up Arrow after changing the focus to the search box (using either my mouse or Ctrl+K), then I can change which search engine I am using. I'm even using an extension called "Add to Search Bar". So, I can add pretty much any search field I find on the internet to Firefox's built-in search. It wasn't as easy before.

Also, speaking of opening things in new tabs automatically, do you know about middle-clicking? Middle click anything. Middle-click a bookmark. Type in a search and then middle-click the Search button (mine's a magnifying glass). Middle-click the back or forward button. Middle-click FTW. Middle-clicking a tab closes it.

What Ctrl-Tab does, is it makes the Ctrl+Tab function behave exactly like Alt+Tab (the Windows CoolSwitch). Without the Ctrl-Tab extension, Ctrl+Tab just switches between tabs sequentially.

I am using Firefox 3.0.4.

Oh, and speaking of cool things to do with the top, check this out:

Awesome Firefox (5.04 MB, 1680x1050 24-bit bitmap)









If you're wondering what that is between the Awesome Bar and the built-in Search, then this is what it is: QuickRestart

You seem to be missing out on a lot of cool Firefox extensions and tricks. For example, check out Back to Top.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, as I said, I pressed Ctrl+K to change the focus to Firefox's built-in search. So, pressing Ctrl+K changes the focus to the built-in search. Also, if I press Ctrl+Down/Up Arrow after changing the focus to the search box (using either my mouse or Ctrl+K), then I can change which search engine I am using. I'm even using an extension called "Add to Search Bar". So, I can add pretty much any search field I find on the internet to Firefox's built-in search. It wasn't as easy before.

Also, speaking of opening things in new tabs automatically, do you know about middle-clicking? Middle click anything. Middle-click a bookmark. Type in a search and then middle-click the Search button (mine's a magnifying glass). Middle-click the back or forward button. Middle-click FTW. Middle-clicking a tab closes it.

What Ctrl-Tab does, is it makes the Ctrl+Tab function behave exactly like Alt+Tab (the Windows CoolSwitch). Without the Ctrl-Tab extension, Ctrl+Tab just switches between tabs sequentially.

I am using Firefox 3.0.4.

Oh, and speaking of cool things to do with the top, check this out:

Awesome Firefox (5.04 MB, 1680x1050 24-bit bitmap)









If you're wondering what that is between the Awesome Bar and the built-in Search, then this is what it is: QuickRestart

You seem to be missing out on a lot of cool Firefox extensions and tricks. For example, check out Back to Top.









oh yeah sorry for not editing... i figured out what ctrl k does lol









haha yes i know about middle clicking links... how else could i see the 20+ subbed threads in my CP every afternoon









could never live without my button 4 &5 on my mouse though... it's a real chore at school moving the mouse to the back button and clicking









had a look at the addon page today for the first time in ~month - it's changed! Looks and functionality wise... just had a quick look at some themes though. Stickin with aerofox though


----------



## flatlander4510

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matteh* 
Nice rig man, looks great









Is your back panel hard to close with the 24 pin cable around the back?

Mine is :/

Thanks!
Yeah, but its not too bad. I just had to make sure all the cables looping around the back were evenly spaced and not overlapping each other. I have to lay the case on its side so I can use both hands to slide it on.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
oh yeah sorry for not editing... i figured out what ctrl k does lol









haha yes i know about middle clicking links... how else could i see the 20+ subbed threads in my CP every afternoon









could never live without my button 4 &5 on my mouse though... it's a real chore at school moving the mouse to the back button and clicking









had a look at the addon page today for the first time in ~month - it's changed! Looks and functionality wise... just had a quick look at some themes though. Stickin with aerofox though









Yeah, I like the new look of their addons site. It's about time they changed it.









Oh, if you end up thinking that you'd like to try my theme, then it's called Noia 2.0 (eXtreme). I really, _really_ love how this theme looks and performs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flatlander4510* 
Thanks!
Yeah, but its not too bad. I just had to make sure all the cables looping around the back were evenly spaced and not overlapping each other. I have to lay the case on its side so I can use both hands to slide it on.

This is exactly what I forgot to say that I did. I mean, I forgot to say that I had to space my cables out a bit so that I didn't have too many on top of each other.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
did you post a pic mine was the same way









said to say but this use to be mine lol

Wow. Yes I think I did take shots but I'll have to find them. I may have one hosted already, I'll check. I may be able to compete with that.

EDIT: ok here's a couple of before and after shots. The before is actually after I had started attempting to manage, which back then I thought meant to use those plastic cable guides.



















I need to take some new shots with my new Noctua NH-U12F.

TwoCables yours is even cleaner looking than mine.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
In that case you could just plug the eSATA cable back in









That's exactly what I did. I didn't have mine hooked up for a couple of years and only recently connected it to my board when my gf and I started talking about buying an external. Still haven't bought it yet though.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
lol it's not like that unless you want extremely complicated calculations - like its name says, it sits in the bottom right of the toolbar - just click the button and type 2+2 and it says 4









couldn't really get much simpler..

2+2 does not always equal 5 tho
see link


----------



## nemesi5

Mr Two Cables, can you tell me your fan set up? And whats fans you are currently using, I am getting this case soon and I want to make sure the case gets the best air flow, and since you know so much about the case, I'd like to know where your fans are set at so I could "COPY" you


----------



## bobfig

hay guys ill be going under water within a week hopefully


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
Mr Two Cables, can you tell me your fan set up? And whats fans you are currently using, I am getting this case soon and I want to make sure the case gets the best air flow, and since you know so much about the case, I'd like to know where your fans are set at so I could "COPY" you









Unfortunately, I chose these fans only for the sake of appearance, so I probably don't have the best airflow. hehe









However, I love how bright it is in there thanks to the "Neon" Cooler Master fans. I also love the way my front intake fan looks too. I mean, I used to use the "Neon" in front, but now I feel that it's too bright, and so this Silverstone is just right. Anyway, here are the fans

Front intake: Silverstone FN121-BL
Top, Rear, and Side (GPU): Cooler Master "Neon" TLF-S12-EB (really bright) (the same fan on Cooler Master's website)
Tuniq Tower: Cooler Master Y720DCD-25T1-GP (this is the one with the blue sleeving sticking out the back at the top - I paid Frozen CPU to sleeve it just for fun)
I could probably have much better airflow, but I don't yet know if I can find blue LED fans as bright as those "Neon" ones that have better performance. But they sure look nice.

The Silverstone has a little better performance, but it's a blue LED fan which is all I cared about - and I still kinda do.

But the Cooler Master fan in my Tuniq Tower takes the cake. Not only is it a blue LED fan, but it can go up to 110 CFM (2500 RPM). I have it at ~1800 RPM right now, and it's really quiet. I love the fan blade design. Oh, and the LEDs don't dim when I reduce the speed of this fan. That was pretty much what sold me on it (as well as having a nice fan controller). I couldn't have found a more perfect replacement for the plain black stock Tuniq Tower fan.

So, there's my mediocre "just for looks" fan setup.







Perhaps I can borrow my mom's camera and figure out how to take a Lights-Off shot to show off the brightness of those Neon fans. It's the Canon PowerShot G10, which I am told is among the best Point and Shoot cameras that are available.

Anyway, thank you for your interest. I had fun explaining this.


----------



## gotspeed

does any one make a 8 pin pci-e power extender or 6+2 or 6 pin. i want to get rid of the yellow in the power cables going to the 295 but i don't want to paint or do any thing to the stock wires. just a extender or something that i could paint or remake with all black wires. and preferably some flexible wires maybe its to hard to bend the zalman wires back the way i want to. i want them to come alone the front of the card and do a 180 and plug in instead of coming up from the side.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
[*]Tuniq Tower: Cooler Master Y720DCD-25T1-GP (this is the one with the blue sleeving sticking out the back at the top - I paid Frozen CPU to sleeve it just for fun)

80000 hour Fan Life Expectancy holly ****. i might just get that for my true how well does the temp sensor work on it, keep it pretty quiet?

http://www10.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=80000+hours

**** being brown stuff that is released from the body when scared ****less lol


----------



## cs_maan

I just ripped apart everything, running case less for the next few days of.....Plasti-dipping


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I just ripped apart everything, running case less for the next few days of.....Plasti-dipping























you idiot


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
you idiot

lol


----------



## cs_maan

He's jealous my case will look sexy and his will look...unmodded *shudders*







.


----------



## nemesi5

Two Cables, I am assuming your running an intake on the front and side and exhaust on the rear and top correct? Thinking of getting a bottom intake for the hell of it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
80000 hour Fan Life Expectancy holly ****. i might just get that for my true how well does the temp sensor work on it, keep it pretty quiet?

http://www10.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=80000+hours

**** being brown stuff that is released from the body when scared ****less lol

I am a control-freak, and so I don't use the temp sensor I didn't even hook up it's cable. I just keep it at ~1800 RPM 24/7, and it's practically dead-silent because those other 4 fans are at 1200 RPM. But if I want to make it quieter than those fans, then all I have to do is slip down to about 1750 RPM.

I kept the fan controller the way it came from the factory: in the 3.5" bay adapter, so controlling it is as easy as breathing.







If I want to do some stress testing, I just crank it up all the way. When I'm done, I open up HWMonitor and turn the fan down until I see 1750-1800.

When compared to the fan the Tuniq Tower came with, this fan has a very pleasing sound, even at ~2500 RPM. Yeah, 2500 RPM is kinda loud, but it doesn't sound annoying to me. I couldn't stand the other one. It was louder and more obnoxious: and it's maximum RPM was just ~2000.

Oh, and I didn't know it had a Life Expectancy of 80,000 hours! *Whoa*! So, this is a much better fan than I originally thought.

Even though 80,000 is obviously pretty sweet, what kind of Life Expectancy are you used to seeing?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
He's jealous my case will look sexy and his will look...unmodded *shudders*







.

you case will look like it was burned


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesi5*


Two Cables, I am assuming your running an intake on the front and side and exhaust on the rear and top correct? Thinking of getting a bottom intake for the hell of it.


Yep. That's exactly what I have going on. But I will probably have a new front intake fan in a few days, but it all depends on how good it looks. You see, I just ordered this blue LED Cooler Master fan from Buy.com for $14.73 using 2-Day shipping. But, I would have gone with Newegg if they weren't out of stock.

By going from the Silverstone FN121-BL to this Cooler Master fan, the following specifications will be upgraded:

From "Rifle Bearing" to "Long Life Sleeve"
From "1200 RPM Â± 250 RPM" to "2000 RPM"
From "53.24 CFM" to "90 CFM"
From "Max 0.91mmH2O" air/static pressure to "3.04 mmH2O"
From an unknown life expectancy to "50,000 hours".
Yeah. So, I hope it looks as good as it performs. Based on how similar this fan looks to the one I got for my Tuniq Tower, I'm pretty sure it kicks serious butt. The air pressure of the fan I got for my Tuniq Tower has an air pressure rating of 5.60mmH20! I don't know what that means, but it all sounds pretty impressive.

Anyway, regarding an intake in the bottom: I tried that, but my rig has to sit on carpet, and even though it's high-traffic carpet, it still collects dust _much_ quicker than the other fans, including the front intake. So, I got rid of that thing in a hurry. Besides, 4 case fans is a little bit overkill anyway because my ambients - or as I say, my "computer room temps" - are usually at around 21-24Â°C. But, I love extreme overkill like this.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

^^^You could have gotten that CM fan from Amazon with free shipping.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I am a control-freak, and so I don't use the temp sensor I didn't even hook up it's cable. I just keep it at ~1800 RPM 24/7, and it's practically dead-silent because those other 4 fans are at 1200 RPM. But if I want to make it quieter than those fans, then all I have to do is slip down to about 1750 RPM.

I kept the fan controller the way it came from the factory: in the 3.5" bay adapter, so controlling it is as easy as breathing.







If I want to do some stress testing, I just crank it up all the way. When I'm done, I open up HWMonitor and turn the fan down until I see 1750-1800.

When compared to the fan the Tuniq Tower came with, this fan has a very pleasing sound, even at ~2500 RPM. Yeah, 2500 RPM is kinda loud, but it doesn't sound annoying to me. I couldn't stand the other one. It was louder and more obnoxious: and it's maximum RPM was just ~2000.

Oh, and I didn't know it had a Life Expectancy of 80,000 hours! *Whoa*! So, this is a much better fan than I originally thought.

Even though 80,000 is obviously pretty sweet, what kind of Life Expectancy are you used to seeing?

idk but 9 years
first one i went to at newegg is http://www.apevia.com/ProductsInfo.asp?KEY=CF4SL-4C

part of the reason i built this was my xps gen 2 that was 4 years old or so not on as much as this one will be and the fans were making a ton of noise and about to die in it. so hearing 8 and 9 years of run time is nuts when you think about it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
^^^You could have gotten that CM fan from Amazon with free shipping.

Actually, it's only free shipping on orders $25 and over. *That's why I didn't buy it from Amazon.com*.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
idk but 9 years
first one i went to at newegg is http://www.apevia.com/ProductsInfo.asp?KEY=CF4SL-4C

part of the reason i built this was my xps gen 2 that was 4 years old or so not on as much as this one will be and the fans were making a ton of noise and about to die in it. so hearing 8 and 9 years of run time is nuts when you think about it.

Yeah, and now that I know this about my fan, I love it even more!

Oh, and speaking of turning a system on and off, here is some food for thought from that guy named Rodney Reynolds on one of his Q & A videos. The question he's trying to answer here is "Should you keep your system on 24/7, or turn it on and off?"












Before I saw this video, I used to turn my computer on/off everyday. But now I am experimenting with just leaving it on 24/7. I was turning it on/off everyday to try and save on electricity since it's like leaving a couple of 100W light bulbs on.

My previous system was a pre-built Gateway with a 500 MHz Pentium III, and 384 MB of memory as well as a Voodoo3 3000 AGP. It was so slow that I just left it on 24/7, and that thing never died. I think it lasted like 7-8 years. I mean, I built my rig almost 14 months ago now, and that pre-built was still working just fine on the last day - and then I built my rig and had the pre-built recycled. I think the reason why it lasted so long - and would probably still be working today - is because I never turned it off. I rebooted it every day, but I never turned it off.

So, I'm going to try the same thing with this system and I'll also hope that I can keep up with cleaning it more often. But I think it's worth it if it'll help every little part last longer.


----------



## doat

well it seems that when i leave my pc on for a long time it starts to get slow or something and after i reboot it runs a bit faster.


----------



## gotspeed

i have always just left it on. not so much as i want it to last longer but b/c im almost always on it. if you look at some of my reply's there any were from 8 am to 3 and 4 am and any time between. my pc really is my media center for my room with a 24 inch widescreen thats not any smaller then the 22 or 24 inch 10 year old tv that my ps2 is on. if my flat screen was in the middle of my stereo speakers i would probably get rid of the tv and use the computer monitor as my tv with a tv tuner card again, and have my ps2 going in to the tv tuner or get a ps3 and use the hdmi on the monitor. this case makes it easy to keep every thing relatively cool and very quiet. also with my phone and starting my own little biz doing pc repairs for people to fund some of my stuff that im doing as a full time student if some one calls i want to be able to set up an appointment right then not o wait one min let me boot my computer up and when ever i am around my computer the blue tooth syncs all the data on the calender goes to the phone and vise versa.

the only down side to leaving it on is b/c it moves so much air through it, its kinda like a cheap personal heater and warms the room up a little.

about the folding thing this 295 burns wu's like nothing else.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=455702
i changed teams a few weeks ago and the other day the ac turned on so im folding back a little from 24 7 but its still going every now and then


----------



## Sethy666

Hey guys,

I was originally in the 'unmodded' section. Does this simple mod qualify me for the 'modded' section now??

Quote:



http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...ml#post6449493


I did cut the case


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Hey guys,

I was originally in the 'unmodded' section. Does this simple mod qualify me for the 'modded' section now??

I did cut the case










i would say so. very nice


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


^let us know how much clearance there is with the S1283 and the CM 690 side panel btw. I know with my crappy thermaltake case i had to take a hammer to it










I just measured and its roughly 1cm from the tip of the heat pipe to the door and just under 2cm from the top fin.

Here's a really large blurry jpeg:


----------



## doat

yea you cant have a fan on the top side panel with a xiggy.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
yea you cant have a fan on the top side panel with a xiggy.

Mount it on the outside


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Mount it on the outside









that looks weird though it won't help either.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


well it seems that when i leave my pc on for a long time it starts to get slow or something and after i reboot it runs a bit faster.


That's cause a reboot clears all information in the RAM - so that program you opened last week and you never will again won't stay in your RAM for the next year


----------



## Matteh

As promised:










The cables on the bottom obstruct no airflow, and reduce clutter in the back


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wow that's really clean apart from the sata cables...


----------



## Matteh

Yeah, I have to fix them up, I had a problem with them when I put it back together and I kept getting disk failure so I made sure the cables were plugged in right and pulled them out a bit accidently :/

Oh well, can't see inside when the panel is on









N.B: the back panel is full of cables, I have 5 fans in at the moment so i put all the cables at the back for fan changing, as I'll be messing around and finding the best config for my set up this weekend


----------



## smash_mouth01

to all those whom critosized last time is this better


----------



## Matteh

Looks good, just put the sata cables down through the cable spot [like mine, 2 posts up]. I can't see much else you can do. That IDE cable is a *****. I'm lucky my port on the mobo is down the bottom...

Also, I want to mod in an on/off switch for my two top fans.

Anyone got ideas for where to put the switch?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


well it seems that when i leave my pc on for a long time it starts to get slow or something and after i reboot it runs a bit faster.


It's good that you mentioned this because some people might say "hey, I have been leaving my system on for 24/7 just like you said, but it's really slow now. Is my hardware dying?"

So yeah: reboot every single day. Or, just reboot whenever you are going to leave the computer for like an hour or more. But always reboot.

Thank you for bringing this up, Doat!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


to all those whom critosized last time is this better











It's better, but you can certainly put more effort into it. I mean, check this out:

http://www.overclock.net/6443821-post5332.html

And that's almost 2 months ago. So, it's even more perfect now. I should try to take new pics. For some reason, these pics just don't show how clean it really is.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's good that you mentioned this because some people might say "hey, I have been leaving my system on for 24/7 just like you said, but it's really slow now. Is my hardware dying?"

So yeah: reboot every single day. Or, just reboot whenever you are going to leave the computer for like an hour or more. But always reboot.

Thank you for bringing this up, Doat!


Does this happen to everyone? Because I keep my PC on for weeks at a time and nothing really changes lol? If anything its slower right after I boot it and it just gets faster.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Does this happen to everyone? Because I keep my PC on for weeks at a time and nothing really changes lol? If anything its slower right after I boot it and it just gets faster.


It sounds like there are two different things being discussed.

Of course, what you're experiencing is how everything is loading from memory instead of from the HDD. But, even though I don't know how to explain it or verbalize it, I think I understand what doat is talking about. Rebooting makes everything nice and fresh.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matteh*


Looks good, just put the sata cables down through the cable spot [like mine, 2 posts up]. I can't see much else you can do. That IDE cable is a *****. I'm lucky my port on the mobo is down the bottom...

Also, I want to mod in an on/off switch for my two top fans.

Anyone got ideas for where to put the switch?



how about on the imput output panel on the top one above the e sata and one below


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's good that you mentioned this because some people might say "hey, I have been leaving my system on for 24/7 just like you said, but it's really slow now. Is my hardware dying?"

So yeah: reboot every single day. Or, just reboot whenever you are going to leave the computer for like an hour or more. But always reboot.

Thank you for bringing this up, Doat!

It's better, but you can certainly put more effort into it. I mean, check this out:

http://www.overclock.net/6443821-post5332.html

And that's almost 2 months ago. So, it's even more perfect now. I should try to take new pics. For some reason, these pics just don't show how clean it really is.



yeah I'm still working on the sata cables they are in a prick of a spot inbetween my two graphics cards . but geeze the back of the eg you gave me is a mess but since I don't have a window and don't intend on having any I think it's a little less of an issue I'm not going for pretty as much as I'm going for practical


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


yeah I'm still working on the sata cables they are in a prick of a spot inbetween my two graphics cards . but geeze the back of the eg you gave me is a mess


Yeah, you like it? hehe

For the SATA cables, try to do what I did with mine.

For the CPU power cable, you might be able to run it under the video cards near the expansion slots.

Regarding the red eSATA cable: notice where mine is and how I stuffed it behind the motherboard tray.

You may also be able to sneak the external USB port cables underneath the slave video card.

Other than that, it's just small details to make it look pretty.









P.S. If you want your system details in your signature like the rest of us, then do this:

Click on "User CP" on the black bar at the top. Alternatively, click "Quick Links" over on the left, and then choose "User Control Panel", which is on the third dark bar down from the top of this menu.
Once in the User CP, click "Edit System" on the left.
Fill it in as best as you can. The more complete it is, the better.
When finished, press Enter. Alternatively, click "Save Changes" at the bottom.
The save confirmation is when you are automatically scrolled back to the top.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Does this happen to everyone? Because I keep my PC on for weeks at a time and nothing really changes lol? If anything its slower right after I boot it and it just gets faster.


I notice no change at all. BTW I'm fairly certain that the memory gets wiped only when cold booting.


----------



## doat

np twocables


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


I notice no change at all. BTW I'm fairly certain that the memory gets wiped only when cold booting.


That it does for sure, it gets dumped and when you boot up again everything is fresh....like pie..


----------



## smash_mouth01

I know this sounds dumb but is there any way at all to isolate and find out where unsightly vibrations are coming from in the case like for instance yesterday with my messy cables I didnt feel any vibrations but today I feel them through the desk and even worse when I fully close the box up


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


I know this sounds dumb but is there any way at all to isolate and find out where unsightly vibrations are coming from


Start taking things out one at a time until the vibration goes away.

P.S. Your avatar = creepy hahah no offense or anything.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


P.S. Your avatar = creepy hahah no offense or anything.


That is the point you imbecile, the joker is evil but that is the crappy joker.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


That is the point you imbecile, the joker is evil but that is the crappy joker.


Lol shut up, go stuff your face with chicken and rice.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Lol shut up, go stuff your face with chicken and rice.

i would except i am at work but i already stuffed my face into a slice beef bbq sandwhich.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
I notice no change at all. BTW I'm fairly certain that the memory gets wiped only when cold booting.

ram loses its contents went the power is removed from it. a restart normaly just closes programs that are open still after you cloes them or have other parts they leave open. like itunes.exe has a ituneshelper.exe it leaves open after the first start of itunes so the next time you open it part of the program is already running.

normally i have about 60-70 things in task manger running looking now after a week or so of it running on 24/7 its at 99. lol but 6 gigs of ram and a i7 its not a problem. going to end up shutting it down soon tho b/c im getting the true 120 Friday if things go as plan. i will post pics when its in.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


That is the point you imbecile, the joker is evil but that is the crappy joker.


I beg your pardon he is the true joker no offence to our dearly departed heath ledger trust me I don't think his acting was short from phenominal in the dark knight I loved him as the joker well I reacon I do I own the 1:6 deluxe figure both batman begins and the dark knight on DVD and Blueray
have a why so serious sticker on my case and a few othe things well I'm happy I got the last one out of two figures coming into ballarat Australia but to me Jack Nicholson (1989) is the true joker then Heath Ledger (2008) god rest his soul and Cesar Romero (1966) all of which are/where good jokers.

oh and to whom who mentioned to take out things peice by peice to eradicate vibrations I know what it was it was my Noctua fan the sso bearing leaked it's oil but a quick email to them and they are sending out a replacement no questions asked.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


oh and to whom who mentioned to take out things peice by peice to eradicate vibrations I know what it was it was my Noctua fan the sso bearing leaked it's oil but a quick email to them and they are sending out a replacement no questions asked.


That's good to hear, and very rare also to hear that a Noctua has broken down, at least to me haha since I use different fans etc. Good luck though anyway







.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
That's good to hear, and very rare also to hear that a Noctua has broken down, at least to me haha since I use different fans etc. Good luck though anyway







.

cheers


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
I beg your pardon he is the true joker no offence to our dearly departed heath ledger trust me I don't think his acting was short from phenominal in the dark knight I loved him as the joker well I reacon I do I own the 1:6 deluxe figure both batman begins and the dark knight on DVD and Blueray
have a why so serious sticker on my case and a few othe things well I'm happy I got the last one out of two figures coming into ballarat Australia but to me Jack Nicholson (1989) is the true joker then Heath Ledger (2008) god rest his soul and Cesar Romero (1966) all of which are/where good jokers.

oh and to whom who mentioned to take out things peice by peice to eradicate vibrations I know what it was it was my Noctua fan the sso bearing leaked it's oil but a quick email to them and they are sending out a replacement no questions asked.

Jack Nicholson was nothing what the joker should have been he was too clean and wasnt psychotic enough. Heath Ledger in my book is known as The Joker his name is not Heath Ledger, he was everything the joker should have been. He tested Batman to the extreme, he pushed him to the edge of corruption, which batman is suppose to be incorruptible, and he was always 3 steps ahead of Batman and when he was just on the screen or you knew of his presence a chill runs down your spine or at least it always ran down mine and still does especially when i hear his laugh. Batman Begins is when the true Batman story started all the earlier batmans with michael keaton and the ******ed george clooney(however you spell his name) were just for kids. If we could give negative rep points i would give you 50







j/k. I already know we will be debating for awhile and might get an infraction or the thread closed lol.


----------



## mushrooshi

Hey how do I put a CM 690 on carpet with a fan?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Hey how do I put a CM 690 on carpet with a fan?

What? do you mean putting a bottom fan behind the psu? I would put a filter and lift the case up to get air.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Hey how do I put a CM 690 on carpet with a fan?

Well just put a stocking on the underside of the fan to act as a filter, but I strongly advise against putting it on the carpet, at least set your PC on wooden box or some kind of crate or something.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Well just put a stocking on the underside of the fan to act as a filter, but I strongly advise against putting it on the carpet, at least set your PC on wooden box or some kind of crate or something.

yea i covered my bottom fan with a panty hose like cs maan told me to and i put my pc case ontop of a center speaker so it doesn't suck up dust and stuff from the carpet and has space to get some air.


----------



## mushrooshi

How do I buy pantyhose without risking my masculinity?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
How do I buy pantyhose without risking my masculinity?

Steal it lmao which will most likely demasculate you even more if you get caught







.

Or just take it from your mom or something or gf...


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Steal it lmao which will most likely demasculate you even more if you get caught







.

Or just take it from your mom or something or gf...

What she said ^


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
What she said ^

I prefer *IT*, it creates suspense







.


----------



## doat

lol


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
How do I buy pantyhose without risking my masculinity?

trust me that's not as bad as going to go buy tampons for a gf. just ell them if they ask its for soap on a rope. im a crasher and i don't really care what you buy, but i have seen pretty funny things.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
How do I buy pantyhose without risking my masculinity?

Does a human female live with you? Not those female robots the Japanese have.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
I notice no change at all. BTW I'm fairly certain that the memory gets wiped only when cold booting.

What do you mean by cold booting? I mean, when I say "cold boot", I am referring to those times when Windows locks up and you have to press the Reset button, or just flip the power switch (or hold the power button down for 5 seconds). I mean, that's the only definition of "cold boot" I have ever heard. But it's beginning to sound like that definition is out-dated or no longer used.

Anyway, the memory is wiped when the system is rebooted. I think it's even wiped if you only restart Windows without rebooting the entire system. But, I can't remember how to do that, otherwise I'd test it. I thought that it was done by holding Shift while telling Windows to Restart, but that doesn't work. Now that I think about it, maybe it was only possible in Windows 95/98.

Either way, when I reboot my system, the memory is certainly wiped because nothing loads from memory when launched for the first time after the reboot.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Does a human female live with you? Not those female robots the Japanese have.

Ahhh the Japanese always have all the newest technology. I'll bet tetanus cases spike though.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What do you mean by cold booting? I mean, when I say "cold boot", I am referring to those times when Windows locks up and you have to press the Reset button, or just flip the power switch (or hold the power button down for 5 seconds). I mean, that's the only definition of "cold boot" I have ever heard. But it's beginning to sound like that definition is out-dated or no longer used.

Anyway, the memory is wiped when the system is rebooted. I think it's even wiped if you only restart Windows without rebooting the entire system. But, I can't remember how to do that, otherwise I'd test it. I thought that it was done by holding Shift while telling Windows to Restart, but that doesn't work. Now that I think about it, maybe it was only possible in Windows 95/98.

Either way, when I reboot my system, the memory is certainly wiped because nothing loads from memory when launched for the first time after the reboot.

Yes that's the definition I am referring to also. Once I had some kind of virus in my memory and the only way I could rid myself of it was cold booting. Simply rebooting didn't do it. IDK.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


Ahhh the Japanese always have all the newest technology. I'll bet tetanus cases spike though.


The japanse are the F'd in the head because they isolated themselves for so long. Bunch of weirdos over there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Hey how do I put a CM 690 on carpet with a fan?


What exactly do you mean by this? Do you mean with a fan installed on the bottom (which, of course, should be intake - never exhaust)?

What kind of carpet is it? Is it high-traffic carpet, or is it the kind that would touch the metal on the bottom of the case due to the rubber feet sinking into the carpet? If it's the latter kind of carpet, then do not set it directly on the carpet. If the rig must go in that exact location, then lay a board down or something like that so it's as if you're putting the rig down on a surface similar to cement, or a hardwood floor, or tile, etc.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


How do I buy pantyhose without risking my masculinity?


If the cashier gives you a funny look, and if the cashier is an attractive girl/woman then you could say, "They're for me. I really like pantyhose!"

Actually, in all seriousness, it's very rare that you'll be judged by a cashier. Imagine being one yourself.

Or, just use the Self-Checkout.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


Yes that's the definition I am referring to also. Once I had some kind of virus in my memory and the only way I could rid myself of it was cold booting. Simply rebooting didn't do it. IDK.










At the time you had this virus, did selecting "Shut Down" work? I mean, after all, that turns the rig off completely.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


At the time you had this virus, did selecting "Shut Down" work? I mean, after all, that turns the rig off completely.


No. Cold booting was the only fix.

EDIT: I do remember that I had to run my virus program as well, but before the cold boot that was ineffective.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


The japanse are the F'd in the head because they isolated themselves for so long. Bunch of weirdos over there.


There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.


Relax and why does everyone hate the Dutch? I admit i dont know anything about them lol.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Relax and why does everyone hate the Dutch? I admit i dont know anything about them lol.


Or Austin Powers movies? That's actually a quote from one of them.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


Or Austin Powers movies? That's actually a quote from one of them.










He also hates Carnies, circus folk you know smell like cabbage, small hands.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


he also hates carnies, circus folk you know smell like cabbage, small hands.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
No. Cold booting was the only fix.

EDIT: I do remember that I had to run my virus program as well, but before the cold boot that was ineffective.

Now that sure is thought-provoking.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Now that sure is thought-provoking.


Yeah I don't know why or how but it worked and I was thankful.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


Yeah I don't know why or how but it worked and I was thankful.


Oh wait. Perhaps the virus was programmed to "Hibernate". And if that's the case, then of course there's no way for it to do so if the computer is just suddenly turned off or Reset. I put the word Hibernate in quotes because it sounds like it's doing the same thing Windows does when Windows Hibernates: it writes to the HDD, and then uses that data to put everything back in memory upon bootup. I mean, I think the virus was writing itself to the boot.ini or something upon the proper shutdown.


----------



## mushrooshi

I think I might paint mine brown and sand-tan, and add a window, and in the middle put the Pirate Bay logo.

EDIT: I dunno, I just want to case mod it. maybe ghost in the shell...


----------



## gotspeed

finally no more yellow wires. looks so much better now.

photo is from n95 but with flash off so it looks a little crummy being taken in a dark room looking at bright spots in the case.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


I think I might paint mine brown and sand-tan, and add a window, and in the middle put the Pirate Bay logo.


do it +1


----------



## smash_mouth01

lol small hands off the subject of small hands I'd love to have the luxury of being able to re-boot but every time I do since using win 7 it chucks a poo hit and I have to use the system disc to repair it


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


lol small hands off the subject of small hands I'd love to have the luxury of being able to re-boot but every time I do since using win 7 it chucks a poo hit and I have to use the system disc to repair it


I thought you were going to say something about the long boot up time...like for me...and Vista...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I thought you were going to say something about the long boot up time...like for me...and Vista...


arn't you suppose to be at the park? Why the hell are you at the park this late anyway?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


lol small hands off the subject of small hands I'd love to have the luxury of being able to re-boot but every time I do since using win 7 it chucks a poo hit and I have to use the system disc to repair it


try fixing the mbr...

edit: again first post on the next page lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


try fixing the mbr...

edit: again first post on the next page lol.


I don't have that problem.









Attachment 112313

Notice where it says "100 posts per page".







You may have to see the full-size version, so click on it after you mouseover it in order to see the 1680x1050 version.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What do you mean by cold booting? I mean, when I say "cold boot", I am referring to those times when Windows locks up and you have to press the Reset button, or just flip the power switch (or hold the power button down for 5 seconds). I mean, that's the only definition of "cold boot" I have ever heard. But it's beginning to sound like that definition is out-dated or no longer used.

Anyway, the memory is wiped when the system is rebooted. I think it's even wiped if you only restart Windows without rebooting the entire system. But, I can't remember how to do that, otherwise I'd test it. I thought that it was done by holding Shift while telling Windows to Restart, but that doesn't work. Now that I think about it, maybe it was only possible in Windows 95/98.

Either way, when I reboot my system, the memory is certainly wiped because nothing loads from memory when launched for the first time after the reboot.

A cold boot is exactly that. When all the components are cold (room temp), as opposed to hot booting when the components are still hot from a previous session and haven't had time to cool down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
Yes that's the definition I am referring to also. Once I had some kind of virus in my memory and the only way I could rid myself of it was cold booting. Simply rebooting didn't do it. IDK.









Well it's been proven RAM still retains data even after power is removed from it. I remember seeing somewhere a test where a pic of mona lisa was loaded into the RAM and they tested it after 5 min 10 min etc - most of the pic was still there. I think the reason was government data being stolen by someone taking the RAM and putting it in their own laptop/PC... it may have been at tomshardware if you want to try and find it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
A cold boot is exactly that. When all the components are cold (room temp), as opposed to hot booting when the components are still hot from a previous session and haven't had time to cool down.

According to Sparky6string, he was referring to when you just press Reset to reboot instead of doing it properly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What do you mean by cold booting? I mean, when I say "cold boot", I am referring to those times when Windows locks up and you have to press the Reset button, or just flip the power switch (or hold the power button down for 5 seconds). I mean, that's the only definition of "cold boot" I have ever heard. But it's beginning to sound like that definition is out-dated or no longer used.

Anyway, the memory is wiped when the system is rebooted. I think it's even wiped if you only restart Windows without rebooting the entire system. But, I can't remember how to do that, otherwise I'd test it. I thought that it was done by holding Shift while telling Windows to Restart, but that doesn't work. Now that I think about it, maybe it was only possible in Windows 95/98.

Either way, when I reboot my system, the memory is certainly wiped because nothing loads from memory when launched for the first time after the reboot.

Yes that's the definition I am referring to also. Once I had some kind of virus in my memory and the only way I could rid myself of it was cold booting. Simply rebooting didn't do it. IDK.









Not only that, see this excerpt of a Wikipedia article which fully explains it:

Quote:

*Hard reboot*

A _hard reboot_ (also known as a _cold reboot_, _cold boot_ or _cold start_) is when power to a computer is cycled (turned off and then on) or a special reset signal to the processor is triggered. This restarts the computer without first performing any shut-down procedure. (With many operating systems, especially those using disk caches, after a hard reboot the filesystem may be in an "unclean" state, and an automatic scan of on-disk filesystem structures will be done before normal operation can begin.) It may be caused by power failure, be done by accident, or be done deliberately as a last resort to forcibly retrieve the system from instances such as a critical error or virus-inflicted DoS attack. It can also be used by intruders to access cryptographic keys from RAM, in which case it is called a cold boot attack.
Again, here's the source. I intentionally used the # link as the source.

I found this with a Google search.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Well it's been proven RAM still retains data even after power is removed from it. I remember seeing somewhere a test where a pic of mona lisa was loaded into the RAM and they tested it after 5 min 10 min etc - most of the pic was still there. I think the reason was government data being stolen by someone taking the RAM and putting it in their own laptop/PC... it may have been at tomshardware if you want to try and find it.

Now this is something I am _very_ glad to know. I have always been under the understanding that memory really is completely wiped clean as soon as the system is shut down, or just rebooted. So, thank you for providing this information.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
According to Sparky6string, he was referring to when you just press Reset to reboot instead of doing it properly.

Huh?









Instead of using names for it let me explain what I had to do. Rather than shut the computer off normally (ie with buttons, or using Window's shut down) I had to reach around and shut the power source off while the computer was running. AFAIK that is the definition of cold booting- like I said to begin with. I'm not sure where the confusion lies here.

EDIT: wait I think we're referring to the same thing here actually. Although pressing the reset button restarts immediately and I think I had to wait a while, although it was a while back now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
Huh?









Instead of using names for it let me explain what I had to do. Rather than shut the computer off normally (ie with buttons, or using Window's shut down) I had to reach around and shut the power source off while the computer was running. AFAIK that is the definition of cold booting- like I said to begin with. I'm not sure where the confusion lies here.

EDIT: wait I think we're referring to the same thing here actually. Although pressing the reset button restarts immediately and I think I had to wait a while, although it was a while back now.

You're right: we're essentially referring to the same thing. But unfortunately, T3h_Ch33z_Muncha is a little bit misinformed on computer-jargon.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I thought you were going to say something about the long boot up time...like for me...and Vista...


No no no Windows 7 takes a grat big turd over the top of vista of any flavour
no system hangs or the dreaded b.s.o.d and loads in seconds and uses stuff all sys reasourses oh and the best bit it comes with DX 11 so I'm all geared up for the next wave of graphics hardware. But the down side is tha the RC1 version of Win 7 Ultimate is that it's only good untill the 1st of march next year and then from that point it shuts down every 2 hrs but the retail version will be out

but the release candidate is weart the 3 Gb dowload but also some software venders, drivers and apps havn't jumped onto the band wagon yet, it's a real shame because the OS is Solid except it doesn't like to be re-booted


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I thought cold booting was booting from a completely cold and fresh rig. By the time all the components are cold, the RAM should have been completely wiped.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
No no no Windows 7 takes a grat big turd over the top of vista of any flavour
no system hangs or the dreaded b.s.o.d and loads in seconds and uses stuff all sys reasourses oh and the best bit it comes with DX 11 so I'm all geared up for the next wave of graphics hardware. But the down side is tha the RC1 version of Win 7 Ultimate is that it's only good untill the 1st of march next year and then from that point it shuts down every 2 hrs but the retail version will be out

but the release candidate is weart the 3 Gb dowload but also some software venders, drivers and apps havn't jumped onto the band wagon yet, it's a real shame because the OS is Solid except it doesn't like to be re-booted

My son-in-law and I are considering creating a partition to add Windows 7 but not replace XP. Sounds like it's gonna be fun though huh?


----------



## mushrooshi

Should I upgrade to the RC? I'm on 7048 right now...


----------



## hackm0d

I'd like to join, I've got an unmodded, stock CM690.
Also you'll notice I had to cut the AC'97 audio cables, so I could use the HD header and for a neater look.
My setup is much neater now, but this picture will suffice for now.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I thought cold booting was booting from a completely cold and fresh rig. By the time all the components are cold, the RAM should have been completely wiped.

You're right. I had forgotten that I had to wait a while after shutting the computer down via the power button on the PSU.


----------



## miloshs

Im guessing it has nothing to do with components being cold, but actually has something to do with RAM modules still retaining some electric current (abysmall but still existent) even with power switch on the PSU shut off. After a while that electric current dissipates into "air" via heat thats when your RAM loses the data...

At least thats my logical understanding of the stuff... When the PC is on stand by/hibernate then your PSU supplies the DIMM slots with enough power to keep them from wiping the data clear from the modules...

So what im trying to say is, theres no need to wait until your PC is "cold"









Also i have to agree that Windows 7 (in my humble opinion) surpass Windows XP real soon. Its really good, and it overcomes all the greatest flaws that we saw in Vista (like the so enormously long and boring copy times...), and it runs DX10 games faster than Vista. And from what i've heard so far DX11 will only bring improvements compared to DX10. That remains to be seen


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
You're right. I had forgotten that I had to wait a while after shutting the computer down via the power button on the PSU.









Oh, so it was a cold, cold-boot.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Im guessing it has nothing to do with components being cold, but actually has something to do with RAM modules still retaining some electric current (abysmall but still existent) even with power switch on the PSU shut off. After a while that electric current dissipates into "air" via heat thats when your RAM loses the data...

At least thats my logical understanding of the stuff... When the PC is on stand by/hibernate then your PSU supplies the DIMM slots with enough power to keep them from wiping the data clear from the modules...

So what im trying to say is, theres no need to wait until your PC is "cold"









Also i have to agree that Windows 7 (in my humble opinion) surpass Windows XP real soon. Its really good, and it overcomes all the greatest flaws that we saw in Vista (like the so enormously long and boring copy times...), and it runs DX10 games faster than Vista. And from what i've heard so far DX11 will only bring improvements compared to DX10. That remains to be seen

Well, be careful there: Hibernation actually shuts the entire system off. But before it does that, it writes data to the HDD (it saves where you "are", so you can continue where you left off), and then it shuts down in a slightly different way. However, it still turns the system completely off. You could unplug the PSU, remove the battery, and then drain the capacitors by pressing the motherboard's power button, and then put it all back together and start the system back up, and it would still properly "resume", or properly come out of Hibernation.

But Hibernation was primarily designed for laptops/notebooks, which is why it's sometimes problematic for desktop users.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Im guessing it has nothing to do with components being cold, but actually has something to do with RAM modules still retaining some electric current (abysmall but still existent) even with power switch on the PSU shut off. After a while that electric current dissipates into "air" via heat thats when your RAM loses the data...

At least thats my logical understanding of the stuff... When the PC is on stand by/hibernate then your PSU supplies the DIMM slots with enough power to keep them from wiping the data clear from the modules...

So what im trying to say is, theres no need to wait until your PC is "cold"









Also i have to agree that Windows 7 (in my humble opinion) surpass Windows XP real soon. Its really good, and it overcomes all the greatest flaws that we saw in Vista (like the so enormously long and boring copy times...), and it runs DX10 games faster than Vista. And from what i've heard so far DX11 will only bring improvements compared to DX10. That remains to be seen

Man I'll defer to you guys on the cold boot thing. I chose that "Overclocker in training" moniker for a reason.









That's good news on the Windows 7 front, and echoes what my s-i-l has been saying to me. He's pretty jazzed about it as an OS himself. We both purposely avoided Vista.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
Man I'll defer to you guys on the cold boot thing. I chose that "Overclocker in training" moniker for a reason.









That's good news on the Windows 7 front, and echoes what my s-i-l has been saying to me. He's pretty jazzed about it as an OS himself. We both purposely avoided Vista.

I have purposely avoided Vista too. I'm going to jump straight to 7 when it goes full retail. And I'm getting the 64-bit version too. Then I'll go to 100% Single-Level Cell SSDs sometime after that.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Im guessing it has nothing to do with components being cold, but actually has something to do with RAM modules still retaining some electric current (abysmall but still existent) even with power switch on the PSU shut off. After a while that electric current dissipates into "air" via heat thats when your RAM loses the data...

At least thats my logical understanding of the stuff... When the PC is on stand by/hibernate then your PSU supplies the DIMM slots with enough power to keep them from wiping the data clear from the modules...

So what im trying to say is, theres no need to wait until your PC is "cold"









Also i have to agree that Windows 7 (in my humble opinion) surpass Windows XP real soon. Its really good, and it overcomes all the greatest flaws that we saw in Vista (like the so enormously long and boring copy times...), and it runs DX10 games faster than Vista. And from what i've heard so far DX11 will only bring improvements compared to DX10. That remains to be seen


I was reading an article in aus atomic and dx 11 is meant to be better in the way that it scales the graphics to the hardware you use and it adds new texture pipeline scalable tessilation like seen in the x box now its in pc (nice)
so what it does it that it pumps the mesh/animation/bump mapping into the chip and then it creates a scalable mesh that changes detail depending on the hardware you use and the distance you are from the subject unlike DX 10 which creats multiple LOD meshes, but all in all it's just and extension on DX 10.1 just to streamline it but can't wait to see the 5000 series Radeon cards


----------



## scottath

Got to say - Aus Atomic is COOL
DX11 is just an update to DX10 that i have read though.....like what 10.1 was


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, be careful there: Hibernation actually shuts the entire system off. But before it does that, it writes data to the HDD (it saves where you "are", so you can continue where you left off), and then it shuts down in a slightly different way. However, it still turns the system completely off. You could unplug the PSU, remove the battery, and then drain the capacitors by pressing the motherboard's power button, and then put it all back together and start the system back up, and it would still properly "resume", or properly come out of Hibernation.

But Hibernation was primarily designed for laptops/notebooks, which is why it's sometimes problematic for desktop users.

Lol, i know... just couldn't be bothered to explain that one too, and forgot to erase the "/hibernation" once i was done with typing









I personally have all the versions of all recent MS OS-es... (legally)
Windows XP Pro (x86, x64), Vista Ultimate (x86, x64), Windows 7 Ultimate RC (x86, x64) and Windows 7 beats Vista in all fields of battle. Ofc Windows 7 Ultimate x64 version owns, and thats what i have running now... even this RC version is soooo good.

And yes i know DX11 will be an upgrade from 10.1 but its gonna be a massive upgrade. Not in terms of new stuff, but in terms of overall optimization of the code and its implementation in the GPU. So we're looking here at better graphics than DX10.1 with more FPS... Gamers dream come true







- or at least thats what they say









EDIT: I have to say that Aus Atomic has now become my favourite website since they are the only ones that have the same opinion about Prototype game as i do. The game is absolute rubbish, and yet i see it getting nothing but 9's and 10' on other websites (Gamespot, IGN...)


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I have purposely avoided Vista too. I'm going to jump straight to 7 when it goes full retail. And I'm getting the 64-bit version too. Then I'll go to 100% Single-Level Cell SSDs sometime after that.









Yeah I can't wait for my first taste of good 64 bit. Had to look up that SLC SSD though- sounds awesome but expensive.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Got to say - Aus Atomic is COOL
DX11 is just an update to DX10 that i have read though.....like what 10.1 was

to true but its a shame they don't have the hot box section any more (no pun intended)
but yes in short it's an update only available to windows 7 so to all Ladys and Gentlemen polish off your HDD's, SSD's and fill up your wallets we are expecting to see the first of the DX 11 hardware at the end of this year


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I think i'll just get a bunch of MLC SSD's and RAID0 them when the time comes. All depends on how good the controllers are though... these JMicron's have really dented the perception of SSD's imo.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
to true but its a shame they don't have the hot box section any more (no pun intended)
but yes in short it's an update only available to windows 7 so to all Ladys and Gentlemen polish off your HDD's, SSD's and fill up your wallets we are expecting to see the first of the DX 11 hardware at the end of this year

Damn... when you count in that i need to get at least i5 platform by the end of the year, and now countig in DX11 gpu's... whole lotta money needed by the end of the year









All i can say is L. O. L.


----------



## smash_mouth01

well a lot of the cheaper SSD don't perform that much better than our humble VelociRaptor IMO the tech hasn't matured enough to make it mainstream viable the only one that fly's like the wind is the intel one and who wants to pay $800 + for 80Gb


----------



## smash_mouth01

as for platforms I'm going a AMD Dragon


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Damn... when you count in that i need to get at least i5 platform by the end of the year, and now countig in DX11 gpu's... whole lotta money needed by the end of the year









All i can say is L. O. L.









I'm with you there. I am hoping that i5 will be somewhat affordable upon release (I admit I have not done much reading on it yet). If so I may dive right in, if not I'll wait until prices reduce.

Not to mention my 8800gt is showing it's age. I'm probably going ATi after this one though. Mo money mo money mo money....


----------



## miloshs

Dunno, i have a netbook with a 4gb SSD (Lenovo S10) and i must say that i'm not in awe of its performance (i also doubt that its a performance model SSD). Seriously you can buy like 8TB of HDD's for one performance 80GB SSD... really is it worth it. And how much really are those SSD faster in real life?

AMD Dragon is certainly cheaper than i5 will be but i'm guessing the performance will be under it too, altho if youre a pure gamer AMD does a great job.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


Yeah I can't wait for my first taste of good 64 bit. Had to look up that SLC SSD though- sounds awesome but expensive.


Yep, they're way too expensive right now. So, I'm planning on waiting a year or two - or whatever it takes. Until then, I might look into doing a RAID 0 with 2-3 VelociRaptors.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


I think i'll just get a bunch of MLC SSD's and RAID0 them when the time comes. All depends on how good the controllers are though... these JMicron's have really dented the perception of SSD's imo.


well a lot of the cheaper SSD don't perform that much better than our humble VelociRaptor IMO the tech hasn't matured enough to make it mainstream viable the only one that fly's like the wind is the intel one and who wants to pay $800 + for 80Gb


And this is why I'm only considering the Single-Level Cell SSDs. I'm not about to put that MLC junk in my system only to be constantly worried that it might fail before I'm ready for it to fail. I'd much rather have the peace of mind using an SLC. But again, it'll be a year or two before I actually buy one since the prices are still way too high. It's just like with all super-new technology: I'd much rather wait a while so that it's affordable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Dunno, i have a netbook with a 4gb SSD (Lenovo S10) and i must say that i'm not in awe of its performance (i also doubt that its a performance model SSD). Seriously you can buy like 8TB of HDD's for one performance 80GB SSD... really is it worth it. And how much really are those SSD faster in real life?

AMD Dragon is certainly cheaper than i5 will be but i'm guessing the performance will be under it too, altho if youre a pure gamer AMD does a great job.


From what I've been reading here on OCN, SSDs in general are much, much faster. It's as if everything is loading from memory, including Windows. I saw one person mention a 15-second boot time on an SSD. It takes almost 15 seconds just for my system to do its POST!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@hackm0d

Welcome to the club, Nice rig you got there .. I really love that motherboard I wanted to get that before but it was to hard to find it from where I'm at... so decided to stick w/ the Green team..


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


well a lot of the cheaper SSD don't perform that much better than our humble VelociRaptor IMO the tech hasn't matured enough to make it mainstream viable the only one that fly's like the wind is the intel one and who wants to pay $800 + for 80Gb


SSD's really aren't about sequential reads - they simply rape hard drives at access times. >100 times quicker in most cases.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


SSD's really aren't about sequential reads - they simply rape hard drives at access times. >100 times quicker in most cases.


Exactly: imagine using your memory sticks as your "hard drive". Or, just imagine using a flash drive instead of a HDD.


----------



## smash_mouth01

but theres some from ocz that arn't that much faster than the WD Raper hdd (pun intended)

put a few of these in Raid O then get the equiv in back up and one for storage and let the good times spin but I was also reading that the ssd's lose charge in the cels the more often you write and read hmmm I wonder what the average shelf life is for these drives


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


From what I've been reading here on OCN, SSDs in general are much, much faster. It's as if everything is loading from memory, including Windows. I saw one person mention a 15-second boot time on an SSD. It takes almost 15 seconds just for my system to do its POST!


But seriously is it all about booting up?







I'm talking about like real user performance. Is it worth paying 10x more for "maybe" 3x increase in performance? I agree SSD's are the future, but is that future now? I think NOT! In two years as you say, maybe...

Seriously HDD in my desktop vs SSD in my netbook

*HDD *









*SSD*









If i could i would get that SSD out of the netbook into my desktop, but warranty is still valid







Netbook does have a much slower CPU, but still...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Exactly: imagine using your memory sticks as your "hard drive". Or, just imagine using a flash drive instead of a HDD.


I can. RAMdisk ~6GB/s. Beat that velociraptor...

edit: lol using a flash drive as a hard drive... mmm yeah 5mb/s appeals to me more than 100mb/s? >_>

flash drives = phalesauce


----------



## miloshs

LOL i guess my SSD is crap-o...


----------



## mushrooshi

Is it a good idea to cut out some of the HDD cages? Increase airflow.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


But seriously is it all about booting up?







I'm talking about like real user performance. Is it worth paying 10x more for "maybe" 3x increase in performance? I agree SSD's are the future, but is that future now? I think NOT! In two years as you say, maybe...

Seriously HDD in my desktop vs SSD in my netbook

*HDD *









*SSD*









If i could i would get that SSD out of the netbook into my desktop, but warranty is still valid







Netbook does have a much slower CPU, but still...



Look don't get me wrong I'm in the camp of when it gets cheaper and more Gb for your buck I'll go that route but now with the prices so high not a chance .
to me it's like an unstopable force vs an imovable object not good


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


but theres some from ocz that arn't that much faster than the WD Raper hdd (pun intended)

put a few of these in Raid O then get the equiv in back up and one for storage and let the good times spin but I was also reading that the ssd's lose charge in the cels the more often you write and read hmmm I wonder what the average shelf life is for these drives


And this is why I am going to wait a while. I want to wait until the technology has "matured" a bit more, as smash_mouth01 said.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


But seriously is it all about booting up?







I'm talking about like real user performance. Is it worth paying 10x more for "maybe" 3x increase in performance? I agree SSD's are the future, but is that future now? I think NOT! In two years as you say, maybe...

_(the screenshots were here, but I removed them to save space)_

If i could i would get that SSD out of the netbook into my desktop, but warranty is still valid







Netbook does have a much slower CPU, but still...


Based on these results, it looks like that is one really crappy SSD. Whoa.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


I can. RAMdisk ~6GB/s. Beat that velociraptor...

edit: lol using a flash drive as a hard drive... mmm yeah 5mb/s appeals to me more than 100mb/s? >_>

flash drives = phalesauce


But you know what I _meant_. Isn't that what counts in a conversation?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


LOL i guess my SSD is crap-o...










Yeah. But consider where it's coming from. Now if you bought a good "aftermarket" one, then you'd see much better performance.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


Look don't get me wrong I'm in the camp of when it gets cheaper and more Gb for your buck I'll go that route but now with the prices so high not a chance .
to me it's like an unstopable force vs an imovable object not good


Same opinion here...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Now if you bought a good "aftermarket" one, then you'd see much better performance.


Yes but at what price/capacity ratio?








For me SSD's are still far away... i can't afford a Raptor/VelociRaptor let alone SSD's... For gods sake i have 1x500gb SATAII HDD







, at this time i'd rather spend $500 on a new CPU/Mobo/RAM combo (read i5/i7) than buy an SSD... but i guess most of us agree on that!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Is it a good idea to cut out some of the HDD cages? Increase airflow.


Yes it will give you improved airflow, especially if you have a fanless GPU, and a high CFM fan in front...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Yes but at what price/capacity ratio?









Now that's a really good point!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
For me SSD's are still far away... i can't afford a Raptor/VelociRaptor let alone SSD's... For gods sake i have 1x500gb SATAII HDD







, at this time i'd rather spend $500 on a new CPU/Mobo/RAM combo (read i5/i7) than buy an SSD... but i guess most of us agree on that!

Amen to that, man! I'm just hoping that my plan to wait 1-2 years works out. If not, then I guess I'll wait longer. hehe







After all, I want to be able to get a good 250GB Single-Level Cell SSD for less than $200 (because my VelociRaptor was $179.99 shipped).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Yes it will give you improved airflow, especially if you have a fanless GPU, and a high CFM fan in front...

Yep. Just ask YaGit about it. He knows.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Amen to that, man! I'm just hoping that my plan to wait 1-2 years works out. If not, then I guess I'll wait longer. hehe







After all, I want to be able to get a good 250GB Single-Level Cell SSD for less than $200 (because my VelociRaptor was $179.99 shipped).

But, how much will a VelociRaptor cost in 1-2 years?









An endless IT debate: "Should i buy now or wait until faster/better comes out?"


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
But, how much will a VelociRaptor cost in 1-2 years?









An endless IT debate: "Should i buy now or wait until faster/better comes out?"









But I plan on waiting until something faster or better comes out so that what I want right now becomes much more affordable. Or, in the case with these SSD's, I'm waiting for them to become so mainstream that they are much more affordable.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But I plan on waiting until something faster or better comes out so that what I want right now becomes much more affordable. Or, in the case with these SSD's, I'm waiting for them to become so mainstream that they are much more affordable.


I know mate, i was just kidding







...

I'll wait until i actually feel comfortable about buying and SSD. Maybe thats it, if you don't feel sorry for the money then it's actually a good deal


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


I know mate, i was just kidding







...

I'll wait until i actually feel comfortable about buying and SSD. Maybe thats it, if you don't feel sorry for the money then it's actually a good deal










Yeah, it would be nice to have that luxury.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


But, how much will a VelociRaptor cost in 1-2 years?









An endless IT debate: "Should i buy now or wait until faster/better comes out?"











great chatting point I'll bet you could get one for $90 AU in two years and a 250Gb SSD for $150 but yeah whats this about this ram drive ? can anyone elaborate on it a bit more for me. but all in all chasing supreme pc power is like a dog chasing cars once you have it you don't know what to do with it.
I mean processors these days abeit 64 bit will surve thaverage user for years but we still have the McDonalds computer companys force feeding the average user whom surfs the net does a bit of spreadsheeting and maybe a tiny bit of gaming over powered for their needs for rediculus prices, for eg: we here in AUS have a company called Dick Smith I don't know wether you guys do over in the states but they sell a Intell 2.2 Ghz core 2 duo,2 Gb ram,500Gb hdd,win vista home premium and they want like $ 1400-$1500.

Now any computer buff could make the same for $900 or a thousand but people are spoon fed this crap and then have the ordasity to play mr big jhonson and insult our intelligence and say I paid more so mines better game.

Anyway sorry I lost the plot ahhh thats the point I was trying to make

yeah by the time you buy and put a this super gear together you may be king of the hill for a day because there is allways gear being made better all the time. Also most of all this grouse gear you would bearly get full use of it before you're allready looking to the next upgrade. I mean like 64 bit enabled cpu's have been around for quite a few years allready and it wasn't till 2003 that we saw OS's taking it up and still software venders are hesitant in taking it up.

but as it's looking it's not going to be a huge issue the CPU speed as it is going to be about how much ram , as more and more programs are going to be able to be loaded into and ran from ram

so chase the exe gear as much as you like as no one is the winner except the hardware manufacturers. phew that was a bit of a mouthful


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
A cold boot is exactly that. When all the components are cold (room temp), as opposed to hot booting when the components are still hot from a previous session and haven't had time to cool down.

Well it's been proven RAM still retains data even after power is removed from it. I remember seeing somewhere a test where a pic of mona lisa was loaded into the RAM and they tested it after 5 min 10 min etc - most of the pic was still there. I think the reason was government data being stolen by someone taking the RAM and putting it in their own laptop/PC... it may have been at tomshardware if you want to try and find it.

the way they were talking about saving what was in ram was to remove it from the system and freeze it. it needs to be done quickly also as after 10-30 seconds its lost. it was a collage study i think that first uncovered it and they were trying to read the encryption keys to unencrypted a hard drive. when some one steals government data normally its b/c of someone in the chain that "loses" a laptop or it wasn't handled properly to get fixed.

my gf's mom got a laptop for a prize at work that was donated from the mayors sister and when she gave it to me to fix up it had records of all the luncheons and diners and fundraising they had done to get him elected. including personal family photos. you would be surprised what you see when people hand you a computer to fix. every thing from nude personal shots in there my pictures folder(not hidden or any thing) to documents on the desktop of bank statements and password lists and bank acc info. people don't think about it really.


----------



## doat

what the hell are yall talking about?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Damn... when you count in that i need to get at least i5 platform by the end of the year, and now countig in DX11 gpu's... whole lotta money needed by the end of the year









All i can say is L. O. L.










just get a i7 920 motherboards are cheaper now ram is half the cost it was 6 months ago and you can overclock it to 3.2 like the 965 with a good cooler.

from what i heard every i7 is the same chip but they rate them for what temp they are and if they can run at the next clock rate up they lock them to that clock and sell them. so there is no difference from a 920 at 2.66 to a 965 at 3.2 other then the 920 will produce a little more heat at 3.2.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


what the hell are yall talking about?












Right?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*











Right?










lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


But seriously is it all about booting up?







I'm talking about like real user performance. Is it worth paying 10x more for "maybe" 3x increase in performance? I agree SSD's are the future, but is that future now? I think NOT! In two years as you say, maybe...

Seriously HDD in my desktop vs SSD in my netbook

*HDD *









*SSD*









If i could i would get that SSD out of the netbook into my desktop, but warranty is still valid







Netbook does have a much slower CPU, but still...


the netbook ssds are not the same as a desktop ssd drives


----------



## doat

What does any of this stuff have to do with a CM690?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


what the hell are yall talking about?


a computer case.....

maybe time to start a "unofficial Cooler Master 690 club for members of the official Cooler Master 690 that have ADD."


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


a computer case.....

maybe time to start a "unofficial Cooler Master 690 club for members of the official Cooler Master 690 that have ADD."


well i havn't read any of what you guys are saying lol mainly because they take up half the page.


----------



## gotspeed

lol i like the cover on my power cables so much better looking now. now just need to get the front usb and sound cables done and get a true 120 black and i can be "done" XD that will never happen.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


What does any of this stuff have to do with a CM690?


Wait... why? Hold on a sec...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


a computer case.....

maybe time to start a "unofficial Cooler Master 690 club for members of the official Cooler Master 690 that have ADD."


Oh, that's right. I see now. I forgot: this is the official CM 690 club thread. Now I get it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


well i havn't read any of what you guys are saying lol mainly because they take up half the page.


Would you like it if you could have it show you 100 posts per page?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


just get a i7 920 motherboards are cheaper now ram is half the cost it was 6 months ago and you can overclock it to 3.2 like the 965 with a good cooler.

from what i heard every i7 is the same chip but they rate them for what temp they are and if they can run at the next clock rate up they lock them to that clock and sell them. so there is no difference from a 920 at 2.66 to a 965 at 3.2 other then the 920 will produce a little more heat at 3.2.


Trust me if i had the money id buy i7 975 EE, 12gb's DDR3, 2x 4890, 4x1tb HDD, WC setup, and all the other mumbo-jumbo there is... Considering that at the moment i don't have enough money to by an E5200 (if i was to sell this one, i wouldnt have money to add 10e to buy a new one







)...

Damn you money, for being so important in life!!!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wait... why? Hold on a sec...
Would you like it if you could have it show you 100 posts per page?


I think it would be nice if it could show every single post in this thread actually


----------



## gotspeed

clubs do other things then what the club is about tho....
a car club still has picnics and diners....

would any one like to be the speaker today at the cm690 picnic?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I think it would be nice if it could show every single post in this thread actually










Well, if you want to have it show 100 posts, then you certainly can. It's in your Options. Just go to the User CP, click on "Edit Options", then scroll down to approximately the middle of the page, and you'll see it.

100 posts per page FTW. I'm on page 55.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Trust me if i had the money id buy i7 975 EE, 12gb's DDR3, 2x 4890, 4x1tb HDD, WC setup, and all the other mumbo-jumbo there is... Considering that at the moment i don't have enough money to by an E5200 (if i was to sell this one, i wouldnt have money to add 10e to buy a new one







)...

Damn you money, for being so important in life!!!










you do have a printer.......
my i7 and gtx 295 was only like 1500 and if you did a gtx 260 like i started with it would only be like 1200 now you could do the same thing for 800. with good stuff like evga zalman WD and Gskill. oh and of course a cm 690









lol on 100 post per page i get the first post again


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


clubs do other things then what the club is about tho....
a car club still has picnics and diners....

would any one like to be the speaker today at the cm690 picnic?


i have never seen a car club have a picnic hahahahahah what is everyone busting out their chevy, pontiac, and ford picnic baskets hahahaha


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i have never seen a car club have a picnic hahahahahah what is everyone busting out their chevy, pontiac, and ford picnic baskets hahahaha


Oh they do, they gather at parks with their whips and hang out, I've seen 'em around my area here. Its pretty cool actually.

All of us from the 690 club should fly to a central location, and have a club picnic this summer







......and then LAN PARTY!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Oh they do, they gather at parks with their whips and hang out, I've seen 'em around my area here. Its pretty cool actually.

All of us from the 690 club should fly to a central location, and have a club picnic this summer







......and then LAN PARTY!


how would all the stock boys tell there rides apart....


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Oh they do, they gather at parks with their whips and hang out, I've seen 'em around my area here. Its pretty cool actually.

All of us from the 690 club should fly to a central location, and have a club picnic this summer







......and then LAN PARTY!


i guess they do that stuff in certain states or with official clubs.

Yea lets show off our coolermaster blankets and baskets.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


you do have a printer.......
my i7 and gtx 295 was only like 1500 and if you did a gtx 260 like i started with it would only be like 1200 now you could do the same thing for 800. with good stuff like evga zalman WD and Gskill. oh and of course a cm 690









lol on 100 post per page i get the first post again










Nice. It's almost like you did it on purpose.


----------



## gotspeed

lol
nope just lucky i guess


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


lol
nope just lucky i guess


Well, if you made the 6,601st post, then that would be epic.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well, if you made the 6,601st post, then that would be epic.










??


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


??


i think he meant 5,601st post


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


??


Oh, my brain BSOD'd. I meant 5,601st.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i think he meant 5,601st post


I've been ratted out, boys...


----------



## gotspeed

only 87 more posts







lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
only 87 more posts







lol

hehe lol


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
I think I might paint mine brown and sand-tan, and add a window, and in the middle put the Pirate Bay logo.

EDIT: I dunno, I just want to case mod it. maybe ghost in the shell...











Don't forget the noctua fans. They may be one of the worst fans ever made but the colours are there.

Oh, and the stock case fans are are really freaking loud. I thought my Ultra Kaze was loud, but it turns out that was the case fans making all of the noise. I finally got around to hooking them up to my rheobus and just wow...

The stock Xigmatec fan could just barely keep my e5200 under 60C load at 34GHz, but aside from the engine noise my Ultra Kaze is quieter and keeps my e8400 at 3.75GHz below 50C!


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 









Don't forget the noctua fans. They may be one of the worst fans ever made but the colours are there.

Oh, and the stock case fans are are really freaking loud. I thought my Ultra Kaze was loud, but it turns out that was the case fans making all of the noise. I finally got around to hooking them up to my rheobus and just wow...

The stock Xigmatec fan could just barely keep my e5200 under 60C load at 34GHz, but aside from the engine noise my Ultra Kaze is quieter and keeps my e8400 at 3.75GHz below 50C!


what do you mean the worst fan ever made I enjoy the luxury of having them an their tower cooler and it keeps my Ath x2 6000+ @ 3.4/3.5 at only 52 degrees celcius under full load @ 20 degrees celcius ambient and it's a hotter package than your e8400 and thats at an inaudable 19 Db and the 6000+ 125w and last i heard the e8400 only uses 34w at full load so your saying that this cooler and fan does it at 10 degrees celcius and under 19 Db plus overclocked @ 4Ghz bull , I'm calling your bluff


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


what do you mean the worst fan ever made I enjoy the luxury of having them an their tower cooler and it keeps my Ath x2 6000+ @ 3.4/3.5  at only 52 degrees celcius under full load @ 20 degrees celcius ambient and it's a hotter package than your e8400 and thats at an inaudable 19 Db and the 6000+ 125w and last i heard the e8400 only uses 34w at full load so your saying that this cooler and fan does it at 10 degrees celcius and under 19 Db plus overclocked @ 4Ghz bull , I'm calling your bluff


Umm... with the NH-P12-1300 and my e5200 @ 3.4Ghz/1.34V I idled at 44 and went to 65 load.

The HDT-S1283 has denser fins than the NH-U12P, so its harder to get air through. Everything Noctua says about static pressure is an absolute lie. My slightly less crappy Artic 12 PWM, which doesn't even have side walls has more static pressure.

It may be quiet, but its pathetically weak, by far the weakest fan I've ever used. If it wasn't for the engine buzz I would say that my Ultra Kaze isn't noticeably louder.

Its not such a bad fan, but the fact that they are charging $20 for it is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## smash_mouth01

The Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812L-1000 has a 44+ CFM rating and a less than audible 19.81dBA noise rating.


----------



## smash_mouth01

and the noctua pushes a mere 54.31CFM compaired to 44 CFM its a quiet fan not a blow me a tornado fan and it has good static preasure 
so how do you explain my results using noctua gear a AMD ath x2 6000+ 125w package oc at 3.5 ghz at 52-54 degrees celcius under 100% load not 60% gaming so putting all the evidence together = great performance @ 19 DB


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


The Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812L-1000 has a 44+ CFM rating and a less than audible 19.81dBA noise rating.


I probably should have gotten it over the 3000. The added static pressure is all I really needed. My 3000 is probably around that range if you factor out the clearly audible engine noise









Also here's a comparison:

E5200 idle temps using the NH-P12-1300:










vs

E8400 load temps (its actually in the range of 49-52) using an Ultra Kaze at a bit less than 7V (can't tell with my rheobus)










Edit: I just turned off my case fans, and it seems like they make a terrible engine noise as well, which I mistook for my Kaze. With the case fans off all I hear is my PSU and if I strain my ears I'll be able to hear the clicking noise from my Kaze. I don't think my computer has ever been this quiet.


----------



## gotspeed

what do you guys think about this stuff for a case paint job? 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=20661
going to be doing gf's case and im thinking maybe black with a uv purple over top and a few uv lights on switches


----------



## smash_mouth01

is anyone really seeing my point and yes I looked at that fan the arctic 12 it pushes 57 CFM @ 30 db the noctua 58 @ 19 db so in what way may I ask is it patheticly weak?


----------



## smash_mouth01

oh and the added 6 years no fuss warranty on the noctua fans i like that too


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


is anyone really seeing my point and yes I looked at that fan the arctic 12 it pushes 57 CFM @ 30 db the noctua 58 @ 19 db so in what way may I ask is it patheticly weak?


If you want to find people that do appreciate the Noctua fans look at each and every professional reviewer that has reviewed them and the "Silent Computing" forum here at OCN. It does make sense that extreme overclockers would not be drawn to the Noctua fans since they most likely require more air flow and are less sensitive to the noise that comes with it. You're going to find many here though that are incapable of looking beyond their own situation and will continually slag Noctua fans as being virtually useless. You'll find no such problem with those into silent computing though.

I'm using one of their fans as a case fan in addition to the one on my cooler and it's been great for me. For most here though I think the Gentle Typhoon is a better choice for high cfm and very low noise.


----------



## doat

Enough of this ******ed chit chat here is my water cooled CM690
I just snapped these shots didn't really try to make them look very good and i had to use the flash to show the inside but i dont have enough lights lol.
















My cat Turkish walked in front of the case








See if you can spot where Turkish is now


----------



## Sparky6string

VERY nice doat! Time to change the sig specs.

BTW where did that name for the cat come from? I'm awful at naming animals- my newest cat's name is "New Kitty".


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


VERY nice doat! Time to change the sig specs.

BTW where did that name for the cat come from? I'm awful at naming animals- my newest cat's name is "New Kitty".










lol i named him after the character Jason Statham plays in the movie S-N-A-T-C-Hand yea i need to change my specs now BUT im getting a new radiator and plan on mounting on the top under the mesh grill or cut that out.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


If you want to find people that do appreciate the Noctua fans look at each and every professional reviewer that has reviewed them and the "Silent Computing" forum here at OCN. It does make sense that extreme overclockers would not be drawn to the Noctua fans since they most likely require more air flow and are less sensitive to the noise that comes with it. You're going to find many here though that are incapable of looking beyond their own situation and will continually slag Noctua fans as being virtually useless. You'll find no such problem with those into silent computing though.

I'm using one of their fans as a case fan in addition to the one on my cooler and it's been great for me. For most here though I think the Gentle Typhoon is a better choice for high cfm and very low noise.


that I agree with 
but before it's was compairing bread with bread with the fan that it was compaired with


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Enough of this ******ed chit chat here is my water cooled CM690
I just snapped these shots didn't really try to make them look very good and i had to use the flash to show the inside but i dont have enough lights lol.
















My cat Turkish walked in front of the case








See if you can spot where Turkish is now











very nice oh and cool looking cat


----------



## doat

Thanks


----------



## smash_mouth01

doat have you got two rads in that or just the one 120?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


great chatting point I'll bet you could get one for $90 AU in two years and a 250Gb SSD for $150 but yeah whats this about this ram drive ? can anyone elaborate on it a bit more for me. but all in all chasing supreme pc power is like a dog chasing cars once you have it you don't know what to do with it.
I mean processors these days abeit 64 bit will surve thaverage user for years but we still have the McDonalds computer companys force feeding the average user whom surfs the net does a bit of spreadsheeting and maybe a tiny bit of gaming over powered for their needs for rediculus prices, for eg: we here in AUS have a company called Dick Smith I don't know wether you guys do over in the states but they sell a Intell 2.2 Ghz core 2 duo,2 Gb ram,500Gb hdd,win vista home premium and they want like $ 1400-$1500.

Now any computer buff could make the same for $900 or a thousand but people are spoon fed this crap and then have the ordasity to play mr big jhonson and insult our intelligence and say I paid more so mines better game.


RAMdisk is just that. A drive recognisable by the OS as a storage medium. All you need is a program to create it. Unfortunately the blindingly fast read/writes and access times are somewhat limited by the fact that all the data on the drive needs to be backed up to a permanent medium at shutdown unless you wish to lose it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


what the hell are yall talking about?


CM 690's?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


http://home.comcast.net/%7Etim2679/BUNNY.JPG

Right? [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


Just made itself into my image macro repository









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well, if you want to have it show 100 posts, then you certainly can. It's in your Options. Just go to the User CP, click on "Edit Options", then scroll down to approximately the middle of the page, and you'll see it.

100 posts per page FTW. I'm on page 55.










Mine went up to 40 ppg when i changed mine a few months ago... will check...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


very nice oh and cool looking cat


can we please not quote images in this thread... epic bloat and uses up our bandwidth. You should know that being an aussie.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


that I agree with 
but before it's was compairing bread with bread with the fan that it was compaired with


Well I for one am very interested in how that turns out when you get those fans. I don't think I've ever seen anyone that replaced _all_ their fans with Noctuas before. Let me know how you like them.


----------



## smash_mouth01

is that a sledge lol , na I just well theres a particular model I'm after
Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm , they push 100 m2 per hour @ 17 Db but on the hirizon Noctua are releasing a 140mm version of the Noctua NF-P12 so it'll be interesting to see what they (the fan) brings to the table.
Yes I do think that the brand is a bit pricey but for the no fuss warranty it's werth it to me and plus if stuff goes wrong it's not a matter of sending the product back you tell then what went wrong and they are like no probs you can expect to see it in 14 days (depending where you live in world), and to all sorry about quoting the pics I didn't mean too as I have a 30 Mbps cable conection I didn't notice the lag some people might will try not to do it again.


----------



## iandroo888

weee im building a new system for a friend with the cm 690







whether or not it will be modded will be his decision T_T


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

pffffft, that's no decision!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


weee im building a new system for a friend with the cm 690







whether or not it will be modded will be his decision T_T


you seem to be having a problem with this so let me help you. it WILL BE modded!!! your going to do a window in the side, cd bay fan, cutting the metal mesh out from the top 2 fans and taking the plastic mesh out from the top and front fan, paint the inside, and stealth his cd drives(preferably stealth the cd drives with out him knowing lol) and post pictures here







. better now?

XD


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


you seem to be having a problem with this so let me help you. it WILL BE modded!!! your going to do a window in the side, cd bay fan, cutting the metal mesh out from the top 2 fans and taking the plastic mesh out from the top and front fan, paint the inside, and stealth his cd drives(preferably stealth the cd drives with out him knowing lol) and post pictures here







. better now?

XD


haahha stealth the drives without him knowing lol


----------



## loop0001

wow...finally decided to read up and then reply to this thread...i must have been gone long!!! i had to catch up on 5 pages!!! ...of 40 posts each!!!

goodness sakes...great cases, great discussions!
i definitely need to join conversation more often


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
wow...finally decided to read up and then reply to this thread...i must have been gone long!!! i had to catch up on 5 pages!!! ...of 40 posts each!!!

goodness sakes...great cases, great discussions!
i definitely need to join conversation more often

I dont even know what they are talking about and im sure if i read it i still won't know what they are talking about lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
haahha stealth the drives without him knowing lol

how sweet would it be to go o and the cd drives o crap i forgot to put the cd drives in. and then like slide your hand down the front were they go and 2 of the pop out epic. get it on video and post it i want to see the reaction.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


how sweet would it be to go o and the cd drives o crap i forgot to put the cd drives in. and then like slide your hand down the front were they go and 2 of the pop out epic. get it on video and post it i want to see the reaction.


rofl i wanna see that too.


----------



## GapTroll

sign me up?
everything done by me, my first case mod, and still smells like paint...i need to take some better pictures though...
removed the honeycomb plastic crap from top, left it on the bottom.
cut some aluminum strips (with a dremel







) and placed them behind the mesh drive covers...

Bondo'd the stock power buttons and placed one of those vandal switches in the front. overall 6 120mm fans, and 1 80x15mm on the back.

hope you all like it


----------



## Sparky6string

Damn I really like that one Gaptroll! Beautiful green.

Good to see another guitarist here too.


----------



## GapTroll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
Damn I really like that one Gaptroll! Beautiful green.

Good to see another guitarist here too.









haha yeah i spent more time in the store picking a nice green that i did painting








im happy with my choice

i didnt even realize my p.o.s. electric was in the picture, im more of an acoustic kinda guy


----------



## doat

I wish i still had my guitar i miss playing it


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GapTroll*


i didnt even realize my p.o.s. electric was in the picture, im more of an acoustic kinda guy


Acoustics rock. I just put my Yairi down to type this.


----------



## gotspeed

o boy here goes the thread again. so who will be the speaker at the picnic today lol


----------



## doat

HAHAAHAHHAAHHA, i prefer electric over acoustic


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


HAHAAHAHHAAHHA, i prefer electric over acoustic


Same here. I own one acoustic and 9 electrics.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


Same here. I own one acoustic and 9 electrics.


Give me one of your electrics, NOW


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Give me one of your electrics, NOW


But I only have 9.


----------



## doat

I don't have any......... we have a simple solution here, ship one and i pay for shipping.......................................... .................................................. .................................................. dot dot dot dot dot


----------



## GapTroll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


Acoustics rock. I just put my Yairi down to type this.










i have a 1964 gibson c-o classical that i love more than anything. it's not a commonly sought after instrument, but it's in excellent condition...and sounds amazing...


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I don't have any......... we have a simple solution here, ship one and i pay for shipping.......................................... .................................................. .................................................. dot dot dot dot dot


You drive a hard bargain. I actually do need to sell a couple.


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
You drive a hard bargain. I actually do need to sell a couple.

Well i am broke BUT i do have a 4in aperture telescope with a bunch of eyepieces that i would be willing to trade perhaps?

KYLE BUSCH IS AN IDIOT, that was a perfectly good guitar.


----------



## mushrooshi

Lol, 5555th post gratz.








I need to vacuum lol.


----------



## doat

I need to vacuum as well but mine is messed up


----------



## Floy

Right, my name can be added to the list! I am a proud owner of a STOCK CM-690.


----------



## doat

Stock pfft, be a man.


----------



## Floy

This is my very first actual build that I built myself, so I want to be pretty basic in the beginning


----------



## doat

Well if you want better air flow and less noise from your fans then cut out the fan grills and the plastic stuff on the front and top it will look better.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Stock pfft, be a man.

Dude it just came in a few hours ago!

That, and I don't have a dremel [yet]

edit: What are some practical mods I can do first? I don't just want windows and cathodes and stuff just yet, I just need airflow ATM. I'll do other mods as soon as I get the airflow down.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Dude it just came in a few hours ago!

That, and I don't have a dremel [yet]

edit: What are some practical mods I can do first? I don't just want windows and cathodes and stuff just yet, I just need airflow ATM. I'll do other mods as soon as I get the airflow down.

Do what i said and you will get better air flow also manage your cables, you just got it in a few hours ago GOOD get to work


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Dude it just came in a few hours ago!

That, and I don't have a dremel [yet]

edit: What are some practical mods I can do first? I don't just want windows and cathodes and stuff just yet, I just need airflow ATM. I'll do other mods as soon as I get the airflow down.

you want air flow up now down


----------



## doat

Gotspeed you are so stupid which is why i love you


----------



## gotspeed

lol im just saying.... you want more air flow not less. down imply's less


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol im just saying.... you want more air flow not less. down imply's less









sweet jesus mary and joseph, he means once he gets his air flow setup properly like get the amount of intake and exhaust fans right so he has good air flow COME ON!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


sweet jesus mary and joseph, he means once he gets his air flow setup properly like get the amount of intake and exhaust fans right so he has good air flow COME ON!










i know i know im just trying to get the count to 5600...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i know i know im just trying to get the count to 5600...


well you wont because i will get it!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


well you wont because i will get it!










no you won't


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


no you won't


yes
i will


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


yes
i will


o god now its going to be 50 posts of no yes no yes. we are going to have this thread closed



































lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


o god now its going to be 50 posts of no yes no yes. we are going to have this thread closed



































lol


No we won't.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


o god now its going to be 50 posts of no yes no yes. we are going to have this thread closed



































lol


im surprised we didnt get the closed when we derailed it and posted pics of a derailed train and cars.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


im surprised we didnt get the closed when we derailed it and posted pics of a derailed train and cars.


+1


----------



## mushrooshi

Lets not get this closed.









Added a fan in the front


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol i named him after the character Jason Statham plays in the movie S-N-A-T-C-H


Haven't been around lately while I'm waiting for an RMA. Hopefully getting it back by the beginning of next week.

Great choice on the name of your cat! Turkish was the best!

Turkish: [looks at the caravan] Look at it. How am I suppose to run this thing from that? We'll need a proper office. I want a new one, Tommy. You're going to buy it for me.
Tommy: Why me?
Turkish: Well, you know about caravans.
Tommy: How's that?
Turkish: You spent a summer in one, which means you know more than me. And I don't want to have my pants pulled down over the price.
Tommy: What's wrong with this one?
Turkish: [Pulls the caravan's door from its hinges] Oh, nothing, Tommy. It's Tip Top. It's just I'm not sure about the color.

Thanks for the memory DOAT! Heading down to watch it again now!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind* 
Haven't been around lately while I'm waiting for an RMA. Hopefully getting it back by the beginning of next week.

Great choice on the name of your cat! Turkish was the best!

Turkish: [looks at the caravan] Look at it. How am I suppose to run this thing from that? We'll need a proper office. I want a new one, Tommy. You're going to buy it for me.
Tommy: Why me?
Turkish: Well, you know about caravans.
Tommy: How's that?
Turkish: You spent a summer in one, which means you know more than me. And I don't want to have my pants pulled down over the price.
Tommy: What's wrong with this one?
Turkish: [Pulls the caravan's door from its hinges] Oh, nothing, Tommy. It's Tip Top. It's just I'm not sure about the color.

Thanks for the memory DOAT! Heading down to watch it again now!

lol thx and you are welcome my favorite
Turkish: What's happening with them sausages charlie?
Charlie: 2 minutes turkish
Turkish: It was 2 minutes 5 minutes ago

Boris: Heavy is good, heavy is reliable, if it doesn't work you can always hit him with it.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well i am broke BUT i do have a 4in aperture telescope with a bunch of eyepieces that i would be willing to trade perhaps?


I'm in the same boat as you- broke. I'd be selling to pay medical bills.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well if you want better air flow and less noise from your fans then cut out the fan grills and the plastic stuff on the front and top it will look better.


I still need to do that myself. Really want to but I don't have a Dremel either.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Added a fan in the front


Is that a 120mm? Just wondering how many spaces can be used up front and still have room for a 120mm fan there.


----------



## mushrooshi

That is a 120mm


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 

Is that a 120mm? Just wondering how many spaces can be used up front and still have room for a 120mm fan there.

2 cd drives and a 120 will still fit


----------



## mushrooshi

Duct tap modded!


----------



## Matteh

I did the same thing last night Mushroomishi. 

It works well


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
That is a 120mm


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
2 cd drives and a 120 will still fit


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Finally took picture that I'll upload tomorrow. Also, I took apart my entire rig / case so that I can paint it. What color should I paint hte inside / outside and what should I paint the random accessories on the inside "Like the thing that holds CD drives in place.

I already have blue fans and would like to hold onto them. So some nice colors on the inside that work well with blue lights and fans.

Thanks guys,
Graham


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
Finally took picture that I'll upload tomorrow. Also, I took apart my entire rig / case so that I can paint it. What color should I paint hte inside / outside and what should I paint the random accessories on the inside "Like the thing that holds CD drives in place.

I already have blue fans and would like to hold onto them. So some nice colors on the inside that work well with blue lights and fans.

Thanks guys,
Graham

post it tonite


----------



## mushrooshi

Dang those case management holes are tiny...

And STUPID IDE CABLE IS BIG.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Yep. That's exactly what I have going on. But I will probably have a new front intake fan in a few days, but it all depends on how good it looks. You see, I just ordered this blue LED Cooler Master fan from Buy.com for $14.73 using 2-Day shipping. But, I would have gone with Newegg if they weren't out of stock.

By going from the Silverstone FN121-BL to this Cooler Master fan, the following specifications will be upgraded:

From "Rifle Bearing" to "Long Life Sleeve"
From "1200 RPM Â± 250 RPM" to "2000 RPM"
From "53.24 CFM" to "90 CFM"
From "Max 0.91mmH2O" air/static pressure to "3.04 mmH2O"
From an unknown life expectancy to "50,000 hours".
Yeah. So, I hope it looks as good as it performs. Based on how similar this fan looks to the one I got for my Tuniq Tower, I'm pretty sure it kicks serious butt. The air pressure of the fan I got for my Tuniq Tower has an air pressure rating of 5.60mmH20! I don't know what that means, but it all sounds pretty impressive.

Anyway, regarding an intake in the bottom: I tried that, but my rig has to sit on carpet, and even though it's high-traffic carpet, it still collects dust _much_ quicker than the other fans, including the front intake. So, I got rid of that thing in a hurry. Besides, 4 case fans is a little bit overkill anyway because my ambients - or as I say, my "computer room temps" - are usually at around 21-24Â°C. But, I love extreme overkill like this.

I got the new fan in the mail today that I discussed above. Here's how it seems to compare to the Silverstone FN121-BL when they're at 100% speed while I'm holding them in my hands:

At 100% speed, the Silverstone spins at approximately 1200 RPM. The Cooler Master spins at approximately 1900-2000 RPM. At these speeds, the Cooler Master is just about as quiet as the Silverstone. I mean, it was kinda difficult to tell if the Cooler Master was any louder.

When I placed them standing upright on the floor, I put my hand in front of both of them, alternating to compare. The Silverstone felt really weak and pathetic, but the Cooler Master felt fairly powerful. I was amazed at how much of a difference there was between the two. After doing that comparison, I was pretty glad that I invested my money in this Cooler Master fan.

However, once I put the CM 690's front intake filter on it, it was as if I had turned the fan off. So, I decided to do the same thing with the Silverstone, but it was even worse. So, I figured that even though the fan filter basically kills the fan, I'm better off at having the more powerful fan installed.

My only complaint is the blue LED appearance. The Silverstone looks like its pictures, but the Cooler Master: not so much.

Here's the pic of the Cooler Master fan:









Now I admit that I could tell that this is an obvious photoshop job. However, what's real are the thin lines of blue light. The only exception is that they look a little thinner than that in real life. Actually, it was pretty attractive while I was holding it in my hands. But behind the fan filter and the front bezel of the CM 690, it doesn't look as good. It especially doesn't look as good as the Silverstone. Here's Newegg's pic of the Silverstone, and it's a very accurate representation (and just imagine what it looks like with the lights off!):









But with the difference in performance, I might have to stick with the new Cooler Master, or find one that's just as powerful - if not more powerful - that looks better. Either that, or I might have to cut the fan filter out, and then remove the "honeycomb" grill.

But perhaps I'll get used to it and have a preference for the way this one looks over the Silverstone.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^so you haven't removed the honeycomb? man!


----------



## miloshs

I bet that CM 2000rpm fan makes much more noise than Silverstone with the honeycombs still on... Im also thinking of slapping a faster fan to the front intake, but i dont wanna spend the money and them damn 140mm Kaze-Maru's can't fit in there!!!

And fan filters are for sissies... they kill the airflow completely!!! If you want airflow you need to remove:

1. fan filters
2. plastic honeycomb
3. metal honeycomb
4. manage the cables

and optional

5. remove the HDD bay

nuff said!


----------



## TwoCables

With the Cooler Master fan actually installed exactly like the Silverstone was in the front intake, it's not that much louder at all. I mean, it's still difficult to tell if it's any louder.

But yeah, if I can deal with the fact that I'd be pulling in much more dust, then I might cut the fan filter and plastic honeycomb as well as the other parts of my case.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

shouldn't bring in much dust if the case is raised off the ground...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
shouldn't bring in much dust if the case is raised off the ground...

I don't have that luxury.


----------



## mushrooshi

Are there any case mods so that I can put a power supply in the hard drive place? If I want SLI I'll need more wattage, and instead of put that nice PSU I have atm to waste, I could just add another PSU...


----------



## scottath

i cable tied a PSU into the 5 1/4" bays in my old case - worked OK - was rather bulky/messy though


----------



## mushrooshi

But I have a fan modded into there...


----------



## scottath

if it fits i dont see why not
May have to use a non-atx PSU though - like on out of a mini dell etc


----------



## TwoCables

The StealthXtream 700W has 56.25A on the +12V (675W). It might be enough.


----------



## mushrooshi

I used a wattage calculator and I got that I needed a 700w PSU.

Do they usually overrate it?


----------



## mushrooshi

BTW 5600th post (Suck it!)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
I used a wattage calculator and I got that I needed a 700w PSU.

Do they usually overrate it?

Well, the results you get can vary depending on certain selections you make; they can make the estimated power consumption to be very bloated, or slightly less than the actual.

But, which PSU calculator did you use? Was it this one? The one I linked is generally thought of as the best one, however, they're all just guides.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I don't have that luxury.

Get a block of wood to sit it on? or a stool or desk or something?


----------



## mushrooshi

Yep.I redid it, and it now says 670w. When did I get 700w lol.

I also set it for 4ghz overclock, but I'm guessing an i7 at 4ghz isn't really stable. For a practical stable overclock I think I'd reach 3.6ghz, and I set vcore to 2 lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Get a block of wood to sit it on? or a stool or desk or something?

No, I don't have that luxury. It is impossible to raise it any higher due to my keyboard tray. It has to stay where it is.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Yep.I redid it, and it now says 670w. When did I get 700w lol.

I also set it for 4ghz overclock, but I'm guessing an i7 at 4ghz isn't really stable. For a practical stable overclock I think I'd reach 3.6ghz, and I set vcore to 2 lol


After using the Pro version of the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator a few different ways, I'm rather confident that the StealthXtream 700W will be able to Crossfire the 4890 without any trouble.


----------



## miloshs

I had a Phenom II 9950 BE OC'd to 3.2Ghz, 4gb's of RAM, 1xSATA HDD,1xSATA DVD, 5 fans, and 2x4850+4870 in 3xCF running in my rig with GameXstream 700W PSU.. with no problems whatsoever. I also tried OC-ing 4850's to ~700mhz to keep 'em close to 4870 core, worked fine too. PSU didn't even get hot!

Those 9950 phenoms had some serious wattage!!! 4890 actually doesn't use much more power than 4870... and 2x4850 use ~400+W (and keep in mind thats the power consumption of the whole system...)








I'd say 700W would be quite enough... unless u plan on having 10 HDD's









And OMG TwoCables... keyboard tray?!?! Thats for noobs


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


I had a Phenom II 9950 BE OC'd to 3.2Ghz, 4gb's of RAM, 1xSATA HDD,1xSATA DVD, 5 fans, and 2x4850+4870 in 3xCF running in my rig with GameXstream 700W PSU.. with no problems whatsoever. I also tried OC-ing 4850's to ~700mhz to keep 'em close to 4870 core, worked fine too. PSU didn't even get hot!

Those 9950 phenoms had some serious wattage!!! 4890 actually doesn't use much more power than 4870... and 2x4850 use ~400+W (and keep in mind thats the power consumption of the whole system...)

http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/skymtl/GPU/SAPPHIRE-HD4890/HD4890-74.jpg
I'd say 700W would be quite enough... unless u plan on having 10 HDD's [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

And OMG TwoCables... keyboard tray?!?! Thats for noobs








​
​
​







i have a keyboard tray with a 10 year old keyboard, and a *stool* with my diamondback 3G


----------



## Matteh

Today I modded a switch into a bay cover so I can turn the fans off when I'm not doing anything to stress the system, or when i want to watch a movie or something...

I'll post pics when I get my hands on a camera.

That's right, a picture of a single rocker switch; I do plan to mod in some more stuff on the same panel. The switch looks lonely


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Yep.I redid it, and it now says 670w. When did I get 700w lol.

I also set it for 4ghz overclock, but I'm guessing an i7 at 4ghz isn't really stable. For a practical stable overclock I think I'd reach 3.6ghz, and I set vcore to 2 lol


i have seen a lot of people overclocking i7's to 4 ghz but more go 3.5 to 3.8 and claim its stable.
now you stuck it!!









@twocables you can't put a piece of plywood under it or a little 2x4 under the feet to lift it a few inches more?


----------



## grahamcrackuh

I wanna paint mod the whole thing, but need help deciding on colors. Definitely going blakc on the back panel so that it makes the rest of hte paint stand out but sitll need more colors! My computer is in pieces now but this is how it looks together, iandroo please put me in as confirmed now.

I wanna make the mobo tray and the rest of the stuff one color and then do accents such as the PCI clamps, CD drive clamps, and other accessories in another color. PICK 2 COLORS GUYS.

IM DOWN TO PAINT THE OUTSIDE TOO! One color for main part, one color for trim. COMMENT COMMENT


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
I wanna paint mod the whole thing, but need help deciding on colors. Definitely going blakc on the back panel so that it makes the rest of hte paint stand out but sitll need more colors! My computer is in pieces now but this is how it looks together, iandroo please put me in as confirmed now.

I wanna make the mobo tray and the rest of the stuff one color and then do accents such as the PCI clamps, CD drive clamps, and other accessories in another color. PICK 2 COLORS GUYS.

IM DOWN TO PAINT THE OUTSIDE TOO! One color for main part, one color for trim. COMMENT COMMENT

black and bright green


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
@twocables you can't put a piece of plywood under it or a little 2x4 under the feet to lift it a few inches more?

Nope. That's pretty much what I tried to say before.


----------



## gotspeed

hey guys look what i got today







going to see if i can con girl friend in to helping tear every thing out of this case and cut the back fan sodder up some all black wires for the neon and mount this sucker.

photos suck i know not enough light in room so i used flash and theres to many shiny surfaces so yea. but it looks so good hoping i can point the fan towards the back of the case. going to order one of these now too for it. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/69...?tl=g36c15s518


----------



## mushrooshi

Rate my cables

Find the OCZ freeze too!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wow epic cable blockage on the bottom fan...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 








Rate my cables

Find the OCZ freeze too!

well the front header cables(power reset hhd) could go in the hole and come from behind the tray.
the fan cables on the hsf's could be turned 180 at lest for the one on the back so the wire comes off next to the motherboard not on the font were it can be seen.
it looks like the usb and firewire header cables (i think thats them going over the bottom fan) could go in the power supply cable hole and come in from behind.
the 24 pin could go straight to the front instead of down towards the front.
the big black cable going over the video card on the left side, look near the motherboard and see if there is a opening were it can go between the video card and motherboard instead of over top of it.
and the esata port on the top that cable should go straight to the right and behind the tray instead of down.
if you really want to make it look clean inside take all the little wires you have in the cable clips that CM puts in and route them behind the motherboard tray and tape or zip tie them down.

every thing in my case at the time of this photo was plugged in other then the video card. all 3 hard drives 2 cd drives and a fan in every slot, including cd bay fan mod. all plugged in with the only case cutting for the longer psu that covered the CM hole in the motherboard tray. oh and the one fan header next to the 24 pin that was a drill hole before paint

the ocz freeze is in the hard drive rack?


----------



## doat

very nice window mod cheeze muncha


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Tell me what you guys think of my cm690 paint job.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-case-mod.html


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
Tell me what you guys think of my cm690 paint job.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-case-mod.html

I don't like the color scheme but you did a very good job.


----------



## bobfig

its ok but the painted heatsink and the orange back door is a little to much imo.


----------



## robertoburri

You know what this thread really needs a guide showing the best configurations for (everyone in this threads case) airflow in our cases. I have had this case about 3 months and I would really like to know the best configuration for the case.


----------



## mushrooshi

6/10

Some wires are in odd snaking patterns










old cables: http://www.overclock.net/6484191-post7145.html

I redid it. The CPU cables were a PITA


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


very nice window mod cheeze muncha


wut? I don't even have a cm690 yet much less a window


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


wut? I don't even have a cm690 yet much less a window










I was confused too.

By the way, if you don't have a CM 690, then why are you in this thread?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

cause i love em. Literally *the* only case i like. I like seeing what people do to them and participating in discussions on airflow, possible mods etc..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
cause i love em. Literally *the* only case i like. I like seeing what people do to them and participating in discussions on airflow, possible mods etc..

Oh. That's a good sign that you are, in fact, a geek.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Why thank you









guess that means i miss out on sex though... sad face.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Why thank you









guess that means i miss out on sex though... sad face.


Aw. Perhaps you can have some fun by making girls compete with your computer for your love and affection. hehe


----------



## mrck

My cm690


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrck*


My cm690


















HIS makes 4830's with IceQ4? Do want...


----------



## mrck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*









HIS makes 4830's with IceQ4? Do want...


HIS original with the IceQ4








HIS


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah i know they're theo nly ones with IceQ... i didn't know there was a 48*30* with IceQ


----------



## mrck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
yeah i know they're theo nly ones with IceQ... i didn't know there was a 48*30* with IceQ

I should say why you would choose this brand are you IceQ4
Manufacturers should be considered


----------



## mushrooshi

Are thin profile IDE cables good?

My i7 @ 3.66ghz overclock 1.128v undervolted works good!


----------



## bkhc

Okay, so all the major components have finally arrived today! I am only missing one or two fans. I am going to start building this weekend!

So back on the topic of airflow discussion! I did a quick diagram in PS to represent two possible ways in which I will set up the fans in a stock CM 690. Which one would you recommend if the case is placed in a wooden floor environment with moderate monthly dust build-up. From this: http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa, it appears that having positive air pressure is best, but I am unsure whether the information is biased or not.

*Here is a list of the fans that I will be potentially using (all will be controlled via. the Sunbeam Rheobus):*
2x stock CM 120mm - unknown CFM
1x stock CM blue led 120mm - unknown CFM
2x Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm - 1900rpm @ 41.3dba with 104.5 CFM
1x Yate Loon blue led 120mm - 2400rpm @ 40dba with 88 CFM
_*does anyone happen to know the specs of the stock fans that come with the CM 690?_

_Labels:
A: Hard drive
B: HD4850
C: Xiggy
1-7: Fans_

*TYPE 1:*








1. Xiggy's stock fan
2. stock CM 120mm
3. Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm
4. stock CM 120mm
5. Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm (zip-tied)
6. Yate Loon blue led 120mm
7. stock CM blue led 120mm (zip-tied)

*TYPE 2:*








1. Xiggy's stock fan
2. stock CM 120mm
3. Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm
4. stock CM 120mm
5. Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm (zip-tied)
6. Yate Loon blue led 120mm
7. stock CM blue led 120mm

_*note:
The reason why I placed one Scythe as an intake and the other as an output instead of having both as output is because that way, I have control whether the system will be a negative or positive pressure.system._

*My question regarding TYPE 1 is...*
- Although it is a fact that heat rises, if #5 is setup that way to blow air towards the memory and the cpu heatsink, should I change the Xiggy's fan direction to blow towards the back exhaust instead?
- Will the #7 fan be able to draw the fresh air from #6, since it is placed right up against the HDD cage?

*For TYPE 2...*
- By having #7 set up at the bottom, will it provide better airflow than #7's placement in TYPE 1, considering how the bottom placement has direct access to outside fresh air? _(this is assuming that #6's fresh air is lost blowing towards the HDDs)_

*And lastly, a general question...*
- Should I seal the side fan's openings with tin foil so that the heat will be directed out through the exhaust fans?

Remember, the environment is a wooden floor with only moderate monthly dust build-up!
So what are your opinions on this?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I think you should add another scenario in there...

Xiggy facing backwards with
2: Scythe kaze maru
5: scythe kaze maru
3: stock cm fan
4: stock cm fan

or even a kaze maru *on* the xiggy, and use the xiggy stock fan in #5...


----------



## bkhc

@T3h_Ch33z_Muncha 
When you say Xiggy facing backwards, do you mean Xiggy + its fan blowing towards the back? And if heat rises upwards, why do you suggest a stronger horizontal pull in airflow rather than vertical?

I just tested, the Scythe 140mm will not fit in the back, but it will JUST fit in the DVD bay. And WOW is it loud...hopefully my fan controller will be able to tame this beast.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

ahh yes forgot the back was a 120 only... in any case, thermal performance should increase ~2c with a quad core and a xiggy faced at the back. However, with more powerful fans on top, i think you would get better temps with it facing the top.


----------



## M1 Abrams

*@bkhc*
"And lastly, a general question...
- Should I seal the side fan's openings with tin foil so that the heat will be directed out through the exhaust fans?"
I have a side panel with only 1 fan , intake to video.
Seems to work just fine.

side panel-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I recommend against a side panel fan... too much noise and it *does* disrupt the airflow, even if it brings down the GPU temps by a bit. Best to have a bottom fan or a fan zip tied to the hard drive bays - preferably with lots of holes to get air through.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Why thank you









guess that means i miss out on sex though... sad face.

im a geek and me and my gf still *not appropriate for overclock.net*







lol

hehe


----------



## cs_maan

Guys I have to peel off my Plasti-Dip







.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I recommend against a side panel fan... too much noise and it *does* disrupt the airflow, even if it brings down the GPU temps by a bit. Best to have a bottom fan or a fan zip tied to the hard drive bays - preferably with lots of holes to get air through.

or like this


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
6/10

Some wires are in odd snaking patterns










old cables: http://www.overclock.net/6484191-post7145.html

I redid it. The CPU cables were a PITA

looks a lot better. time to update cd drives and get rid of the pata cable and go all sata if you got the ports open for it.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


or like this


Wow that's a really good idea there... could be improved by making a shroud around the fan to the bottom and hard drive bay...









rep to you anyway


----------



## bkhc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


or like this


LOL, that is pretty creative!
Thats like a merge between the two setups I have mentioned.
Too bad I'm not sure if my PSU has grills for me to zip-tie the fan to.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


looks a lot better. time to update cd drives and get rid of the pata cable and go all sata if you got the ports open for it.


I got a round IDE cable, so although not as good as the sata, its much better.

I got a dremel (Dremel 300 @ Lowes for $50 w/ lots of accessories!), and cut out the honeycomb.

I have a lower side fan, should I relocate it?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkhc*


LOL, that is pretty creative!
Thats like a merge between the two setups I have mentioned.
Too bad I'm not sure if my PSU has grills for me to zip-tie the fan to.


Could just prop it up with a block of wood or plastic or whatever. Or super strong tape might do it... so long as the angle's right, it should work in every case


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkhc*


LOL, that is pretty creative!
Thats like a merge between the two setups I have mentioned.
Too bad I'm not sure if my PSU has grills for me to zip-tie the fan to.


it needs to be a longer psu i don't think a 500 watt would be long enough.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Wow that's a really good idea there... could be improved by making a shroud around the fan to the bottom and hard drive bay...









rep to you anyway


i think the idea was just to pull air from that area no so much to seal it off but it would make it better.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Could just prop it up with a block of wood or plastic or whatever. Or super strong tape might do it... so long as the angle's right, it should work in every case









tape or wood wouldn't look as clean tho. maybe some fishing line....


----------



## M1 Abrams

I have a side fan @ video card as stated earlier.
(2) 285's overclocked 741/1490/1342..(stock 648/1476/1242)

cpu overclocked to 4.0GHz, max cores prime 95 ,68c, ambient 25c.

Crysis(not warhead) 1 hour play ambient 25c, 285 temp top card 63c/bottom 60c.

The side fan *does not* disrupt any airflow, it actually helps as temps display







.
Overclocked 285's on air @ temps stated above is quite a bit of cool in my book.
Oh and another plus...SB gets some airflow from side fan too
I have no bottom fan either.
I guess to be able to understand my setup you'd have to have 285's in sli, as I do


----------



## gotspeed

sli a side fan might help being able to get air in between the cards but i think for most of us that have signal cards we need air going through the case to move the air around them and not so much to fill to video card coolers with air. my gtx 295 runs 80's almost no mater what b/c its over clocked but theres so much air moving through the case it never gets higher and the gpu fan never goes above 40-45%.


----------



## gotspeed

the reason i wasn't posting at all yesterday was my rig was all apart and the true 120 is lapped and in now and OMG. idle temp went from 50-60c to 40c. running occt 3.1.0 right now and after 15 mins temp are steady at 65c with a 3.2 overclock. typing and uploading pics at the same time with out a problem lol.

this thing looks good. had to move the top fans outside of the case and mounted them with zip ties. once my fan comes Tuesday every thing will be done untill some one comes up with the next thing to mod on it..... come on guys give me something to do.

ps all the photos are from n95 phone and i threw in a quick one of my psu cut out.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams* 
I have a side fan @ video card as stated earlier.
(2) 285's overclocked 741/1490/1342..(stock 648/1476/1242)

cpu overclocked to 4.0GHz, max cores prime 95 ,68c, ambient 25c.

Crysis(not warhead) 1 hour play ambient 25c, 285 temp top card 63c/bottom 60c.

The side fan *does not* disrupt any airflow, it actually helps as temps display







.
Overclocked 285's on air @ temps stated above is quite a bit of cool in my book.
Oh and another plus...SB gets some airflow from side fan too
I have no bottom fan either.
I guess to be able to understand my setup you'd have to have 285's in sli, as I do

Like i said... it might improve temps but *it does* disrupt the airflow. Having a bottom fan or hard drive cage fan would give similar if not better temps, without disrupting the airflow.


----------



## gotspeed

passed and very happy







66c the highest temp


----------



## smash_mouth01

I' happy where my comp is

Amd Athlon 64 x2 6000+ @ 3.4 Ghz Idle : 28 degrees Load: 48-51 degrees
and my Radeon 4850's @ 700 mhz and ram @ 1100 mhz idle 38-40 load ? but they are rated at 110 degrees so I think I'm safe for now until I get my Gpu liquid loop


----------



## mushrooshi

hey guys:

I have an extra 5in bay cover, and a DVD drive. SHould I sand off some plastic from my DVD drive and put the CM 690 mesh over it so it blends in and looks like a sex.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^yeah it's called drive stealthing lol... you don't need to do any sanding. Pretty basic, simple mod with a ridiculous amount of guides on google. Basically just get some double sided tape, stick the 5.25" to the dvd drive and have an eraser or some object to sit against the button


----------



## smash_mouth01

stealth it


----------



## doat

Coming soon pics of my internally water cooled CM 690 with a dual radiator. I am halfway done and will post a link of my build log when i am finished hopefully tomorrow, i just need to drill holes for the zipties and cut out an area for the radiator.


----------



## mushrooshi

Here are my plans:

1. Cut out honeycombs.
2. Paint the case.
3. Add window.

I think I will paint it so that:

The side and round corners are a slick shiny glossy yellow.
The mesh part is a dull grey
The interior is either flat black or glossy white.
Add a tinted grey window.


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


the reason i wasn't posting at all yesterday was my rig was all apart and the true 120 is lapped and in now and OMG. idle temp went from 50-60c to 40c. running occt 3.1.0 right now and after 15 mins temp are steady at 65c with a 3.2 overclock. typing and uploading pics at the same time with out a problem lol.

this thing looks good. had to move the top fans outside of the case and mounted them with zip ties. once my fan comes Tuesday every thing will be done untill some one comes up with the next thing to mod on it..... come on guys give me something to do.

ps all the photos are from n95 phone and i threw in a quick one of my psu cut out.


I tried to get the fans mounted like that - on the outside - but i couldnt get them to get into position.....
How did you?


----------



## Spikeguns

add me i have a stock 690 and ati vid card.


----------



## t1n5l3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spikeguns*


add me i have a stock 690 and ati vid card.


They require a picture of your CM690 to make sure you have one







. Like with everyone else.


----------



## smash_mouth01

I'm planning on doing a few liquid loops 1 for graphics with a dual rad and one for the cpu with a dual rad fed into one res that then feeds 2 lian ddc pumps


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


I tried to get the fans mounted like that - on the outside - but i couldnt get them to get into position.....
How did you?


what fan where?
o i know what your talking about with the fans mounted on the outside of the top. cutt the mesh out and on the back fan i had to put a notch in to the plastic along the back b/c it goes over the fan and wouldn't lock b/c of the fan.
look at the top where i cut it a little.
thats how there cut on the top and i just put 2 of the corners in and had to twist it a little and the others popped in.


----------



## doat

Gotspeed, i cut that entire plastic wall on my top panel to fit my radiator only problem with cutting plastic with a dremel is the plastic melts and causes a mess.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Gotspeed, i cut that entire plastic wall on my top panel to fit my radiator only problem with cutting plastic with a dremel is the plastic melts and causes a mess.


XD wire clippers ftw. 4 years in high school robotics tought me never cut plastic with a dremel.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


XD wire clippers ftw. 4 years in high school robotics tought me never cut plastic with a dremel.


Well after i make the cuts i use a flat head screw driver to quickly get the pieces off and scrape off the melted shavings.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Gotspeed, i cut that entire plastic wall on my top panel to fit my radiator only problem with cutting plastic with a dremel is the plastic melts and causes a mess.


You cant run the dremel full speed when cutting plastic, you have to run it at half I think. For each material there's a certain speed you should cut it.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


You cant run the dremel full speed when cutting plastic, you have to run it at half I think. For each material there's a certain speed you should cut it.


You couldn't have told me that on aim you douchebag? I was cutting at medium speed.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


You couldn't have told me that on aim you douchebag? I was cutting at medium speed.


Then you were probably pressing too hard or not hard enough, plastic is tricky haha.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Then you were probably pressing too hard or not hard enough, plastic is tricky haha.


the blade slices through like you are cutting butter.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
the blade slices through like you are cutting butter.

I know but if you hold it too long it melts, so you have to do it swiftly but not too fast so as not to break the blade lol.


----------



## mushrooshi

Lol, plastic was easy for me...

Then again, I did have to vacuum my whole room...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Lol, plastic was easy for me...

Then again, I did have to vacuum my whole room...


did a older brother cut it and you just had to clean the room you guys share? lol.


----------



## mushrooshi

lol wut I don't have a brother.

I just dremeled and let the crap fall into my carpet. Then I deep vacuumed it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
lol wut I don't have a brother.

I just dremeled and let the crap fall into my carpet. Then I deep vacuumed it.

lol i was picturing like a older brother saying yea i can do that for you and just making you vacuum after.

any one have a newegg preferred account? is it any good and worth it or not?


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

*Just bought a CM 690 and i'm getting ready to join the club...but can someone tell me how to take the top panel off to install the fans??? i looked at the manual and i pressed on the points but the panel doesn't seem to snap off..







*

edit: figured it out...thanks guys


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pharaoh overclocker*


*Just bought a CM 690 and i'm getting ready to join the club...but can someone tell me how to take the top panel off to install the fans??? i looked at the manual and i pressed on the points but the panel doesn't seem to snap off..







*

edit: figured it out...thanks guys


get the front 2 on one side then do the other side. then work on to the next ones down and look at the back there are 2 going 90 degs from the ones on the side


----------



## mushrooshi

How do I remove the top metal panel? I want to dremel out the honeycomb but I don't feel like takin apart my whole rig...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


How do I remove the top metal panel? I want to dremel out the honeycomb but I don't feel like takin apart my whole rig...


just twist them and they break on the ends. no need for dremel mess.


----------



## mushrooshi

NO i mean the metal grill


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


get the front 2 on one side then do the other side. then work on to the next ones down and look at the back there are 2 going 90 degs from the ones on the side


maybe this then to take the top plastic off...


----------



## mushrooshi

Hey guys, I can whip up some photoshop color schemes for your CM690.


----------



## doat

Here is my case mod that i was talking about the other day
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post6503499


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Here is my case mod that i was talking about the other day
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post6503499


interesing. do you plan on putting u-channel around the mesh u cut out?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


interesing. do you plan on putting u-channel around the mesh u cut out?


have not thought about that.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Hey guys, I can whip up some photoshop color schemes for your CM690.

Those are pretty cool, certainly add some variety to the basic black/red/blue color schemes people usually do.

It could be hard to get some of those colors though..

+1 anyway







.


----------



## M1 Abrams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Like i said... it might improve temps but *it does* disrupt the airflow. Having a *bottom fan *or hard *drive cage fan* would give similar if not better temps, without disrupting the airflow.


Like you said....Is this how your CM690 case fans are configured??(bottom and/or drive cage)

Did you test your CM690 with & without side fan to determine this "disrupt airflow" theory?

As I have excellent temps the way i have mine setup, with side fan, no bottom or cage fan.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams*


Like you said....Is this how your CM690 case fans are configured??(bottom and/or drive cage)

Did you test your CM690 with & without side fan to determine this "disrupt airflow" theory?

As I have excellent temps the way i have mine setup, with side fan, no bottom or cage fan.


It works differently for everyone, it depends on the fans, and the hardware inside the case, also the cable management. So it might work for one guy but for the other it could make things bad.

All depends on hardware and type of fan used.


----------



## sweffymo

*Sign me up!*

I got one for my first build... If you want a pic see my profile picture or ask me for one; I've subscribed to this thread.

I love the CM 690, it's sort of a non-ostentatious HAF-932...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


How do I remove the top metal panel? I want to dremel out the honeycomb but I don't feel like takin apart my whole rig...


Removing the top part is more difficult than you might think, so it requires some effort. But it will definitely come off.

But the basic idea is to push the plastic tabs in and then lift. But it's not as easy as it sounds.

Once that's off, then you have easy access.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Removing the top part is more difficult than you might think, so it requires some effort. But it will definitely come off.

But the basic idea is to push the plastic tabs in and then lift. But it's not as easy as it sounds.

Once that's off, then you have easy access.


Best way I found to take it off, is to separate all the tabs except for the two nearest the back and then let them act like hinges sort of and they lift right up.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Best way I found to take it off, is to separate all the tabs except for the two nearest the back and then let them act like hinges sort of and they lift right up.


Come to think of it, I think I accidentally did that the last time I took the top off. But, I didn't really make a mental note to try it again, but I sure will this time. So, thank you.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Come to think of it, I think I accidentally did that the last time I took the top off. But, I didn't really make a mental note to try it again, but I sure will this time. So, thank you.


No prob







, I usually do it this way because I figure it wont wear out the tabs as fast.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Hey guys, I can whip up some photoshop color schemes for your CM690.


guys we have a problem showed gf pink and purple and i got the response of AWWWW ITS SO CUTE. any one want to trade a M9 case for a cm690







lol.

m9:


----------



## TwoCables

Oh no. No, no, no. Cases are not cute. Computers are not cute. Rigs are not cute. She's out of her mind.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh no. No, no, no. Cases are not cute. Computers are not cute. Rigs are not cute. She's out of her mind.










ha ha sucker post #5700


----------



## cs_maan

OMG She needs to be stripped.....of her case








hahah I kid I joke.

But seriously...what TwoCables said.


----------



## gotspeed

5701 suck it








30 second wait for fast post fail









lol well its going to be a quick little system when its all done. just waiting on funding. so far the OCZ Fatal1ty Edition 4GB 
LG sata light scribe dvd burner and the case are all in the house monitor will be here 2morrow got a acer 22 (for her little sister) at newegg for 139$ on sale. she gets a 24 like i got. should be done like in 2-3 weeks every thing will be here.

quad core on a gigabyte board with 1tb wd and a evga 9800gt


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


5701 suck it










I hate you









...But not really







.


----------



## gotspeed

when its all done it will be a good looking grown up girls computer. shes thinking black inside and purple wrap on the cables. don't tell her but i think i might do a coat of that uv purple over the black so when the uv lights are off its all black when the uv gets turned on every thing goes purple. what ya think??


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
when its all done it will be a good looking grown up girls computer. shes thinking black inside and purple wrap on the cables. don't tell her but i think i might do a coat of that uv purple over the black so when the uv lights are off its all black when the uv gets turned on every thing goes purple. what ya think??

Pics!! Why don't you keep the original exterior color, and cover it with clear UV paint







.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Pics!! Why don't you keep the original exterior color, and cover it with clear UV paint







.

when did i say i was going to paint the exterior? i will post pics when we get working on it/done. just buying parts on deals at the moment. how well does the uv paint work for large surfaces like the inside of a case?.

o and does it mater what color is under it. ie does a white back ground look better with uv paint on top then a black back ground would.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
when did i say i was going to paint the exterior? i will post pics when we get working on it/done. just buying parts on deals at the moment. how well does the uv paint work for large surfaces like the inside of a case?.

o and does it mater what color is under it. ie does a white back ground look better with uv paint on top then a black back ground would.

Lol, I read wrong, either way, would be cool, and it works as it should if you paint it on right, nice even coat, not too much not too little.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
ha ha sucker post #5700

lol I almost forgot about that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
5701 suck it








30 second wait for fast post fail










lol good job, man.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Lol, I read wrong, either way, would be cool, and it works as it should if you paint it on right, nice even coat, not too much not too little.


what i was asking tho is if its on a black paint job will it affect how well it works compared to if its on a white paint job would it be brighter or not affected by that.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


what i was asking tho is if its on a black paint job will it affect how well it works compared to if its on a white paint job would it be brighter or not affected by that.


That's a good question, I don't think it would make a difference really, but my guess would be that it stands out better if its on black.


----------



## doat

I knew you were awake cs maan!! Dam youuu


----------



## Crembo

Ahoy people, my first post in this forum. I joined it because someone linked me to this thread. So, here's my regular unmodded CM 690:


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Just to share some more images..








---








---








---









Well be having some major house renovation so have to postpone my build for now but not that long ..


----------



## johnim

JUST SLIGHT UPDATE had 3 260 in but was too cramped


----------



## tonschk

Update : cutout some horizontal bars of the PCI slots to allow better exhaust airflow through the PCI slots


















*I HATE MODULAR PSU*


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I knew you were awake cs maan!! Dam youuu

Aww can't live without me?









Haha I was on my ipod cool your...690







.

Peeling Plasti-Dip as we speak guys.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Aww can't live without me?









Haha I was on my ipod cool your...690







.

Peeling Plasti-Dip as we speak guys.

make a build log and take pics i actually liked it when i made my log.


----------



## cs_maan

I'm too in the middle of it to make a good log, I'll just put up results on here when its done.


----------



## doat

******


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Awhile back someone people asked about removing the HDD cage and adding a radiator in it's place. I don't have a pump yet, but this is how I plan to have it setup when I get one. I think a nice rad grill would look good, something simple, maybe black acrylic.



PS. Don't mind the dust.


----------



## doat

you should spin the radiator around so you can hide the wires and have a good loop to the pump and cpu block.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
you should spin the radiator around so you can hide the wires and have a good loop to the pump and cpu block.

It won't fit that way with my SLI setup and Accelero S2, the tubing would need 90's to make it work. If I was single card it might work. My Accelero leaves about 1cm of clearance between the case panel and the cooler.


----------



## doat

I see, you could mount it on the top like i did to get better air flow, you won't get that much flow with the rad being on the bottom. Then again which your rad it would stick out quite a bit.


----------



## iandroo888

A VERY LONG AWAITED UPDATE IS SOON TO COME







was planning on changing motor oil today but it was too hot outside... so gonna update now xD


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I see, you could mount it on the top like i did to get better air flow, you won't get that much flow with the rad being on the bottom. Then again which your rad it would stick out quite a bit.

I want to keep everything sleek, nothing sticking out the top. I have a plan for another 240 rad in the top, all internal, but I don't even have the pump yet alone another 240 rad. Airflow is actually pretty good with no grills or anything. Plus they are spinning 3000 rpm. I am happy with it.

EDIT *** And about the wires, I haven't tried to hide them, they aren't hooked up or anything. The fan wires will be invisible when I hook them up. And there is so little clearance I can't even add two more fans to the top of the rad, so there would definetly not be enough room for fittings and tubing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
A VERY LONG AWAITED UPDATE IS SOON TO COME







was planning on changing motor oil today but it was too hot outside... so gonna update now xD

Sweet, hurry up!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
A VERY LONG AWAITED UPDATE IS SOON TO COME







was planning on changing motor oil today but it was too hot outside... so gonna update now xD

i know exactly how you feel, the high pressure over us in houston is preventing storms from coming and giving us humidity. This week it wont get lower than 98 degrees, tomorrow through thursday it will be 100 but feel even hotter.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i know exactly how you feel, the high pressure over us in houston is preventing storms from coming and giving us humidity. This week it wont get lower than 98 degrees, tomorrow through thursday it will be 100 but feel even hotter.


Dude, how can you want humidity lol, I hate humidity, I mean storms are nice and all because its cool after a storm but the humidity stinks.

Its so humid/hot right now, tomorrow its supposed to reach over 95 here.


----------



## iandroo888

lol i live in a desert and was in tucson over the weekend... wasnt any better Lol xD


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Dude, how can you want humidity lol, I hate humidity, I mean storms are nice and all because its cool after a storm but the humidity stinks.

Its so humid/hot right now, tomorrow its supposed to reach over 95 here.


i dont want the humidity im saying the high pressure is giving us the humidity


----------



## Tator Tot

My next week is 90-100*F

And that's in Missouri!

But my basement keeps a nice and cool 26*C...mmm...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


My next week is 90-100*F

And that's in Missouri!

But my basement keeps a nice and cool 26*C...mmm...


That is one reason why i wish we had a basement all the cool air goes to the lowest point also it would be awsome to have a basement as your room.


----------



## iandroo888

lol u butts.. im going thru the pages and i see how like it went from the 690 case to cars >=[ lol

it is now the....

"The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club where owners can talk about anything they want"

....

kidding xD


----------



## doat

lol now it has changed to weather


----------



## iandroo888

xD

cars... back to teh case.... then to tints... lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


lol u butts.. im going thru the pages and i see how like it went from the 690 case to cars >=[ lol

it is now the....

"The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club where owners can talk about anything they want"

....

kidding xD


That's what I'm saying, in fact, I did say that awhile back in this thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


This thread should be called "The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club where owners can talk about anything they want".


http://www.overclock.net/6343135-post5004.html


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


xD

cars... back to teh case.... then to tints... lol



you are closing your eyes and opening your mouth? that is a bit awkward.....


----------



## iandroo888

i know. i copied that from there LOL

grishkathefool - thx for answering the question about the "sleeving" i used. lol i was like that rig looks familiar *looks closer* oh that was mine LOL ... yes it is conduit xD

*edit*

http://www.overclock.net/6401076-post5152.html

OMG O_O THATS ONE **** OF A MOD O_O *drools*


----------



## doat

yea kitswandi's case is awsome


----------



## iandroo888

10 pages to go... xD

when its done, please check your links to see if thats the post you want... all i do is if i see new pictures, i overwrite the old one.. lol (for the most part, it usually works.. but just incase there are other ones u want instead)

also, for those who have shown cable management pictures, im posting u on the bottom cable management section too


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


lol u butts.. im going thru the pages and i see how like it went from the 690 case to cars >=[ lol

it is now the....

"The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club where owners can talk about anything they want"

....

kidding xD


OMG haha ur like 2 weeks late!!!


----------



## iandroo888

shush T_T i has a lyfe ya kno =[ i dink >.<" xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Just to share some more images..








---








---








---









Well be having some major house renovation so have to postpone my build for now but not that long ..









Thank you for posting these new pics! It's almost like you read my mind because I _did_ want to see new ones!

So now I have a question: I noticed the paint is high-gloss, and I think it looks really great! But is it sticky at all? Or does it feel like the paint job was done at the factory?


----------



## iandroo888

ADDED AND UPDATED !!!







June 22 2009 Updated Roster









WE NOW HAVE........ *334* MEMBERS !







:






































hope i didnt miss anyone. as always, based on lookin at posted pictures. if you posted a link or just said i wanted to join, may have missed you.

as i said before, check your link to see if its the post you want, if not, PM me and gimme the Post # or link you want instead


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
ADDED AND UPDATED !!!







June 22 2009 Updated Roster









WE NOW HAVE........ *334* MEMBERS !







:




































:appl aud:























hope i didnt miss anyone. as always, based on lookin at posted pictures. if you posted a link or just said i wanted to join, may have missed you.

as i said before, check your link to see if its the post you want, if not, PM me and gimme the Post # or link you want instead









lol I wasn't ready to be added yet.


----------



## iandroo888

you are in anyway xD


----------



## sweffymo

You missed me









here, I'll add a pic so that I'll be easier to find...










Is that easy enough to find?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


you are in anyway xD










Is it ok if I don't put the link or text in my sig?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Thank you for posting these new pics! It's almost like you read my mind because I _did_ want to see new ones!

So now I have a question: I noticed the paint is high-gloss, and I think it looks really great! But is it sticky at all? Or does it feel like the paint job was done at the factory?


No sticky feeling at all .. just like a car on a showroom ..








_That give me an idea.. so my next computer room will have that kind of lighting_


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


No sticky feeling at all .. just like a car on a showroom ..








_That give me an idea.. so my next computer room will have that kind of lighting_










Damn. Then if I ever get to the point where I'm definitely going to paint my 690, then I may ask you for tips. hehe


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Damn. Then if I ever get to the point where I'm definitely going to paint my 690, then I may ask you for tips. hehe


Sure ..


----------



## Weston

Hey guys got a quick question for ya. I have the stock side panel, and want to put a window in it. I know how the whole process works, but do I need to make my cut on the top exactly right above the top left fan grill since theres a metal lip on the other side of the panel? In other words, does the metal lip looking thing on the back side of the right side panel serve a purpose in mounting the side panel?

Thanks!
Weston


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

*Add me to the CLUB*









sorry for the bad quality pictures.....and i'm going to work some more on the cable management....


----------



## GapTroll

thanks for adding me, but i do have to say...i dont have an nvidia edition...

i bought it stock and everything green on the case was modded to look this way


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
lol u butts.. im going thru the pages and i see how like it went from the 690 case to cars >=[ lol

it is now the....

"The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club where owners can talk about anything they want"

....

kidding xD

im sorry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
xD

cars... back to teh case.... then to tints... lol

again im sorry

lol

i tried to save it but these guys just wanted to talk about cars and tints and girls and every thing else.

on another note how long of a water loop could you make before it got to big... just had a idea how i could use my basement as a cooler for my computer in my room on the main floor. XD.


----------



## iandroo888

lol no need to apologize... i dont care if you guys go off topic... as long as you guys know to go back on topic haha

O_O..... how are you planning on running the loop to each room O_O *imagines a house full of watercooling loops* X_X


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


lol no need to apologize... i dont care if you guys go off topic... as long as you guys know to go back on topic haha

O_O..... how are you planning on running the loop to each room O_O *imagines a house full of watercooling loops* X_X



well my rooms sits at 80 almost 24 7 other then the times like when i put my true in it cooled down to 78. this is with the ac on at 72... so my room and all my tech in it makes it run a little warm. what i was thinking is like a 10-15 foot run through the floor in to the basement through a 360 radiator then back up to my room and in to the pc again. the basement stays around 60 so it would be a lot cooler then my room is lol. kinda more just a idea b/c i just spend 100$ on a true 120 and a fan for it and the fact that the water block for a 295 is 120 some dollars. just think how cool it would be tho for the radiator to be in a room that would be very cool no mater what. i was thinking a quick dissconnect kinda like an air line house has. something like (http://www.fittingsandadapters.com/brasquiccoup.html)









the thing i was wondering about is would the pump pull the water from that height (should b/c its pushing down on the other side) and is there a point were it just becomes pointless......

ps. any one feel like donating money to fund the idea? sure if i had the money i could talk parents in to letting me drill 2 1/2 inch holes in the floor. theres already one for all the communitacions in the house(phone cable and internet all pass though it) thought the cable was in it too... humm cable tv must be in the one behind the dresser lol


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


5701 suck it








30 second wait for fast post fail









lol well its going to be a quick little system when its all done. just waiting on funding. so far the OCZ Fatal1ty Edition 4GB 
LG sata light scribe dvd burner and the case are all in the house monitor will be here 2morrow got a acer 22 (for her little sister) at newegg for 139$ on sale. she gets a 24 like i got. should be done like in 2-3 weeks every thing will be here.

quad core on a gigabyte board with 1tb wd and a evga 9800gt



why waste money on pithy ram with some ****ers gaming handle on it, so companys stick his name on it and charge 50% more tool it doesn't go any harder than any other ram at that spec and I thought that the gaming league was thrown into the bin a while back


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

*Please move me to the Nvidia Edition Owners List.......*


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

hey guys ...i wanna ask you a question...i'm thinking about cutting the plastic mesh at hte top and front for some more airflow...has somebody tried that before and did it make a difference in temps??


----------



## Aardobard

I haven't done it yet myself, however I've seen folks take them all out and I've seen folks take every other one out. The biggest improvement seems to be with noise. Assuming the temps didn't change, it would then be possible to increase the airflow through the case and affect temps that way.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
why waste money on pithy ram with some ****ers gaming handle on it, so companys stick his name on it and charge 50% more tool it doesn't go any harder than any other ram at that spec and I thought that the gaming league was thrown into the bin a while back

simple it was the cheapest ram newegg has on sale lol. even now
some ****ers gaming handle:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227364

list of ddr2 1066 2x2GB ram:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ue&Order=PRICE

edit: like i said every thing is getting bought as deals come by so far. the case was 35$ @ micro center the cd drives were 20 with free shipping at newegg the ram was 39 with free shipping. the monitor we got the other day was 199 normally and we got it for 139 with free shipping. as the money comes deals pop up too.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
simple it was the cheapest ram newegg has on sale lol. even now
some ****ers gaming handle:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227364

list of ddr2 1066 2x2GB ram:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ue&Order=PRICE

edit: like i said every thing is getting bought as deals come by so far. the case was 35$ @ micro center the cd drives were 20 with free shipping at newegg the ram was 39 with free shipping. the monitor we got the other day was 199 normally and we got it for 139 with free shipping. as the money comes deals pop up too.


fair play I would of bought it to eventhough I live in aus for that price, damn my pc guys don't have it didn't mean to sound rude but I hate it when companys do crap like that


----------



## AxEmAn

Oh man thats an awesome case, how good would an SLI setup look in this


----------



## Hawk8808

Hey everyone, so i finally got my case painted, maybe this will get me out of the undetermined list, lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
fair play I would of bought it to eventhough I live in aus for that price, damn my pc guys don't have it didn't mean to sound rude but I hate it when companys do crap like that

its all about timing and watching what is happening. i bought my i7 back in January from micro center for $229 no one else had it under $299. the case was the same way for the first one 2 years ago $35 again at micro center. even my 295 was some what a deal. i bought a 260 at first played with it for 2 months then did evga's step up to the 295 when the price was still $499 or $509 and its gone up to $559 now. so i saved 40-50 bucks there.


----------



## gotspeed

o and fedex just arrived and left this on my door step.


----------



## nemesi5

someone show me a link to CM690 for 39$ on microcenter please I MUST BUY IT!
I am in southern cali too


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesi5*


someone show me a link to CM690 for 39$ on microcenter please I MUST BUY IT!
I am in southern cali too










lol that was like a year ago when it was like $60 with a $25 rebate. that's how i got mine


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesi5*


someone show me a link to CM690 for 39$ on microcenter please I MUST BUY IT!
I am in southern cali too










yea like a year or 2 ago but keep looking around









fan is in and temps are cool


----------



## gotspeed

1700 rpm and you can't hear it at all


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pharaoh overclocker* 
hey guys ...i wanna ask you a question...i'm thinking about cutting the plastic mesh at hte top and front for some more airflow...has somebody tried that before and did it make a difference in temps??

it helps reduce the blockage of airflow which is the cause of the "noise"

it helps a little but it really isnt noticeable... if u mod it correctly, u can fit two slim yate loons in where the honeycomb mesh used to be so u dont have to have it between your cpu heatsink and the chassis xD


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
someone show me a link to CM690 for 39$ on microcenter please I MUST BUY IT!
I am in southern cali too









lol good luck finding a deal like that now... i bought the 690 about a year and a half ago... it was $30 back then... now u rarely see it go even under 70


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


lol good luck finding a deal like that now... i bought the 690 about a year and a half ago... it was $30 back then... now u rarely see it go even under 70


they do ever now and then. some times only to like 45 or 40 after mail in.


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


it helps reduce the blockage of airflow which is the cause of the "noise"

it helps a little but it really isnt noticeable... if u mod it correctly, u can fit two slim yate loons in where the honeycomb mesh used to be so u dont have to have it between your cpu heatsink and the chassis xD


thanks for your help...but you're still putting me in the undetermined list...although i put a clear picture of my cm 690 in t[URL=]his post[/URL]


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pharaoh overclocker*


thanks for your help...but you're still putting me in the undetermined list...although i put a clear picture of my cm 690 in t[URL=]his post[/URL]


idk that could just be a cardboard box with green marker on it...


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


idk that could just be a cardboard box with green marker on it...



you must be kidding!!







so what type of clarification do i need??


----------



## gotspeed

lol give him a few days it will all get sorted out


----------



## sweffymo

He forgot me in the last update, so I put up a very large picture so that I'd be harder to miss


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
He forgot me in the last update, so I put up a very large picture so that I'd be harder to miss









ok........i'll take your advice









*Iandro*...*add me to the nvidia edition owners list*


----------



## mushrooshi

I'm working on my CM 690 in Inventor. Its not complete, of course. Only objective is semi-accuracy on the exterior. You can see that some things are inaccurate, like the side panel fans, since they do not have mounting-holes...


----------



## wiggy2k7

Here's my NVIDIA edition:


----------



## doat

why do you have a V8 next to your monitor? also that is a lot of icons on your desktop.


----------



## mushrooshi

Yay i'm done. its not perfect.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
o and fedex just arrived and left this on my door step.

Hey, I recognize that fan! Is that the 110 CFM fan that comes with a fan controller? Err, is it this one?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
1700 rpm and you can't hear it at all

If that's the fan that I linked above, then yeah, this is one really awesome fan. I have it at ~1750 RPM, and I still can't hear it. I used to have it at like 1810 RPM, but I could still hear it, although barely.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
why do you have a V8 next to your monitor? also that is a lot of icons on your desktop.

Hmm. That looks really cool just sitting on his desk like that. In fact, I think it looks so cool that I almost want to buy one just as decoration!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 

Hmm. That looks really cool just sitting on his desk like that. In fact, I think it looks so cool that I almost want to buy one just as decoration!

lol give it to me


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hey, I recognize that fan! Is that the 110 CFM fan that comes with a fan controller? Err, is it this one?

If that's the fan that I linked above, then yeah, this is one really awesome fan. I have it at ~1750 RPM, and I still can't hear it. I used to have it at like 1810 RPM, but I could still hear it, although barely.

yes it is.temp has yet to go above 50c today after a few hours of gaming. and for the first time today my system temp went 3 c below what the clock in my room said the temp was....

with all 7 120 mm fans the gtx 295 fan and 140 mm fan on the zalman psu i can't hear it till it hits around 1800 too. it does sound good too nice clean smooth sound.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yes it is.temp has yet to go above 50c today after a few hours of gaming. and for the first time today my system temp went 3 c below what the clock in my room said the temp was....

with all 7 120 mm fans the gtx 295 fan and 140 mm fan on the zalman psu i can't hear it till it hits around 1800 too. it does sound good too nice clean smooth sound.

But do you know that it's impossible for the temp to actually be 3Â°C lower? I mean, either the thermometer on the clock is wrong, or the system temp monitor is wrong.

Anyway, I agree that this fan has a really pleasing sound. It was one of the first things that I noticed when I cranked it all the way up. Unlike the plain black stock fan that comes with the Tuniq Tower, this Cooler Master fan actually sounds pleasing to my ear at full speed. That stock fan was so obnoxious.

I'm curious, though: how did you find out about this fan? And from where did you buy it? I have to admit that I have a vague memory of telling you about it and directing you to SVC. lol


----------



## Weston

Hey guys, how thick is the metal on the side panel of the 690? I'm looking to put this grommet in the window hole http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=21505 , but it can only be used between .9mm-1.6mm.

Thanks!
Weston


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But do you know that it's impossible for the temp to actually be 3Â°C lower? I mean, either the thermometer on the clock is wrong, or the system temp monitor is wrong.

Anyway, I agree that this fan has a really pleasing sound. It was one of the first things that I noticed when I cranked it all the way up. Unlike the plain black stock fan that comes with the Tuniq Tower, this Cooler Master fan actually sounds pleasing to my ear at full speed. That stock fan was so obnoxious.

I'm curious, though: how did you find out about this fan? And from where did you buy it? I have to admit that I have a vague memory of telling you about it and directing you to SVC. lol

it was from you... like a few 100 posts back when you said you had one on your tuniq tower.
as for the temps it might have to do with the clock being behind my computer maybe its a few degs warmer or just the cooler air from the floor. it wasn't like that for long but it was.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
it was from you... like a few 100 posts back when you said you had one on your tuniq tower.
as for the temps it might have to do with the clock being behind my computer maybe its a few degs warmer or just the cooler air from the floor. it wasn't like that for long but it was.

Ah ha! So my memory isn't as bad as I thought.









But yeah, I wasn't really thinking about the possibility that the clock is much higher up than the rig. lol doh.


----------



## gotspeed

idk you make scents of this.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


idk you make scents of this.


It looks like the TjMax is wrong or something. I find it hard to believe the idle is in the 40's. Shouldn't it be 10Â°C less?

Anyway, that 29Â°C is not the core temp. That's more than likely the temperature of the integrated heat spreader, or "IHS". I mean, the core temps are in the 40's. But like I said, I think that's 10Â°C too high, so it must be using the wrong TjMax. Unfortunately, I don't know what the TjMax is for the i7 920.

So, it actually makes perfect sense.


----------



## gotspeed

tjmax is 100C


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


tjmax is 100C


Is that what EVGA E-LEET Tuning Utility is calibrated for?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Is that what EVGA E-LEET Tuning Utility is calibrated for?


i would guess. it picks up what mobo and cpu you have its based on cpuid.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i would guess. it picks up what mobo and cpu you have its based on cpuid.


So, it's showing you that it's using a TjMax of 100Â°C in E-LEET's GUI?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So, it's showing you that it's using a TjMax of 100Â°C in E-LEET's GUI?


no it was what i heard on another forum and what another web site that did some testing found. i think its just the amount of air flowing through this case and every thing running so much cooler.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


no it was what i heard on another forum and what another web site that did some testing found. i think its just the amount of air flowing through this case and every thing running so much cooler.


But again: the 29Â°C is not referring to the core temp. It's more than likely referring to the temperature of the IHS, or Integrated Heat Spreader. Look just to the right and you'll see CPU Core #1, CPU core #2, CPU core #3 and CPU core #4. Those are the temps to be concerned with, and they look about 10Â°C too high. However, it could be that this is just how warm the i7 gets. I don't know as this is really the first time I have ever talked about the temperatures of an i7.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But again: the 29Â°C is not referring to the core temp. It's more than likely referring to the temperature of the IHS, or Integrated Heat Spreader. Look just to the right and you'll see CPU Core #1, CPU core #2, CPU core #3 and CPU core #4. Those are the temps to be concerned with, and they look about 10Â°C too high. However, it could be that this is just how warm the i7 gets. I don't know as this is really the first time I have ever talked about the temperatures of an i7.


i would say its just runs hot with the stock heat sink it running at 55-60c idle after reapplying the hsf a few times. even my 3.4ht from my dell was like that seems like all my processors are the newest and first version and hasn't had the reworking of a 2nt or 3ed year chip like the core 2s now. some core 2's run so cool a frozen pee sitting on it will keep it cool were this take a 800G heat sink with a 120 mm 110cfm fan on it to keep it under 40-50C

*pee like the little green thing you eat...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i would say its just runs hot with the stock heat sink it running at 55-60c idle after reapplying the hsf a few times. even my 3.4ht from my dell was like that seems like all my processors are the newest and first version and hasn't had the reworking of a 2nt or 3ed year chip like the core 2s now. some core 2's run so cool a frozen pee sitting on it will keep it cool were this take a 800G heat sink with a 120 mm 110cfm fan on it to keep it under 40-50C

*pee like the little green thing you eat...

No, I liked it better when it looked like you were referring to frozen urine. hehehe I mean, there I was just reading along, and all of the sudden I see "frozen pee". LOL But, I know you meant a frozen "pea".


----------



## gotspeed

lol its late.
just ran occt with the fan turned up and it never went to 60C. does any one else notice a high pitch wine when ever there gpu is being used heavily using folding @ home gpu or gaming.


----------



## miloshs

Hey guys, i already posted this in the graphics forum but since you're my homies from tha club i gotta do it here too so plz help me out if you can...









I just got the prerequisites to work on my graduation essay (yepeeeeee







). Now my professor threw me a bone saying "think about the subject, somethink you can find the materials on and we'll do that"...

Now the class is Computer Graphics (the likes of Photoshop, Delphi and so on... maybe even 3DS Max). Now im thinking about it, and not a single thing comes to my mind!!!









So if you guys have any suggestions, they're welcome... especially if its something with lots of info on the web (texts, photos, videos....)

Thanks to all you graphic inclined case painters


----------



## scottath

The effect of overclocking on 3d graphics rendering time ???


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

design a CM 690 in 3DS max and see what happens when you drop it from the Eiffel tower.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
why do you have a V8 next to your monitor? also that is a lot of icons on your desktop.

I thought it might help keep my desk cool... lol I just bought it and it came without a box, i havn't installed it yet.... i have a lot of software and games


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
The effect of overclocking on 3d graphics rendering time ???

Sounds interesting, but will it yield over 30 pages in text?!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
The effect of overclocking on 3d graphics rendering time ???

something like that but maybe with pictures of the thermal effects of over clocking. like the chip set and ram temps with higher clocks and the amount of time it takes to render a video and then how much faster for a higher clock. then how much more heat vs speed.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Sounds interesting, but will it yield over 30 pages in text?!

I've found (and done







) that half of all reports are filled with garbage, big words, and bs just to fill space, plus if you use Times Roman 14pt double space and justify, it amazingly fills up 30 pages quickly. (Condensed & 12pt is ~10 pages).


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


I've found (and done







) that half of all reports are filled with garbage, big words, and bs just to fill space, plus if you use Times Roman 14pt double space and justify, it amazingly fills up 30 pages quickly. (Condensed & 12pt is ~10 pages).


i had a 10 page paper that was about 7 pages of large words, and 2 pages of info and 1 page of margin editing.... you would be surprised at how much longer a paper gets by just taking .15 off both sides of the margin. on the other hand a full last page looks good. if you get to page 28 and your done make the margin a little less and see were it ends up then finish the page to the end. just so you don't have like 4 lines on the last page.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Couple questions guys:

1) Does the bottom slot hold a 140mm fan?

2) Once you start putting light in your case, is there any way to preserve the nice matte black look in the front? I always get light from the inside bleeding through and I find it a bit ugly.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
Couple questions guys:

1) Does the bottom slot hold a 140mm fan?

2) Once you start putting light in your case, is there any way to preserve the nice matte black look in the front? I always get light from the inside bleeding through and I find it a bit ugly.

1) yes

2) i would cut a few pieces of paper and hang them in the cd bay area to block the light from going that way but have them spread out so air flows kinda like

____
0 |
|
00 |
|____

had to use 0's if you just do | it does not stay in the layout


----------



## Weston

^^^Sorry for the blurryness, the stupid auto focus on my Canon 400D decided to focus on the background







^^^

















I'll post some more pics once its all said and done


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
^^^Sorry for the blurryness, the stupid auto focus on my Canon 400D decided to focus on the background







^^^









I'll post some more pics once its all said and done









on mine when i painted it i did the little springy pieces too. then you don't have to worry about any thing standing out in between them. looks good tho so far.


----------



## gotspeed

omg just nodiced on 100 posts per page i got top post with out trying again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weston

Thanks! IDK, I think I'll just leave the other springy pieces unpainted since you really don't see those, and I kinda like the silver between them. Oh well, if I change my mind I can always go ahead paint them LOL. Incase anyone was wondering, I left the two slots open for my 4890 that takes up two brackets.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Yay i'm done. its not perfect.

Hey guys?


----------



## doat

Has anyone plastidipped their CM690 and noticed any noise reduction? I would do it to mine if there is a noticeable noise reduction because i want my case to be silent when i watch movies.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^yeah someone on here said they were peeling their plastidip off recently...


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
^yeah someone on here said they were peeling their plastidip off recently...

Think that was CS_Maan, he is out for the night so i am unable to get a response from him on aim.


----------



## gotspeed

im over clocked now 3.29 ghz now









time to test it for stability


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Think that was CS_Maan, he is out for the night so i am unable to get a response from him on aim.

I think it does deaden noise, because when I had the plasti-dip on it still I hit it with a piece of metal...and it sounds like you're hitting a tree. No ding at all, so once I have all the plasti dip off and redo it I'll let you know how it is with noisy fans and such. Except this humidity is unbearable so this could take a while....might be looking at getting a 1200 or a HAF 932.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I think it does deaden noise, because when I had the plasti-dip on it still I hit it with a piece of metal...and it sounds like you're hitting a tree. No ding at all, so once I have all the plasti dip off and redo it I'll let you know how it is with noisy fans and such. Except this humidity is unbearable so this could take a while....might be looking at getting a 1200 or a HAF 932.

You are back, get on aim


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
omg just nodiced on 100 posts per page i got top post with out trying again!!!!!!!!!!!!

rofl I never would have noticed. You gotta stop doing that. hehe


----------



## scottath

What should i do in my case.....i feel its missing something....

I think i want more room and more efficient cooling (not as loud as it is now)

Suggestions of other mods i can do to it?

Also - how should i have the CPU fan - how it is in the pic or on the top - where is is now is a bit of a dead spot and it picks up alot of heat from the top 4870


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 









What should i do in my case.....i feel its missing something....

I think i want more room and more efficient cooling (not as loud as it is now)

Suggestions of other mods i can do to it?

Also - how should i have the CPU fan - how it is in the pic or on the top - where is is now is a bit of a dead spot and it picks up alot of heat from the top 4870

do you have a fan on the odd drivebays? the fan on the HDD bays does it push some air? it looks like it not pushing as much because it's intake is partially blocked... i think its better to put it above in the drivebays .. just a tip ..









and what temps are you getting with the 955 on TRUE-120 stock?


----------



## scottath

i did have one in the top drive bays - i took it out as its a bit of a loud fan.....need to get some more slower 120mm fans

The one on the HDD rack - moves a bit - but not heaps - its more of just a feeder or the gfx cards than an intake....just for directing i suppose you would call it

Full load folding @ 3.6ghz (cannot remember voltage) = 39-44c - depending on room temp - that is with a 2k Scythe Ultra Kaze on it (i have a 5k Sunon fan for benching....) - TRUE is lapped also


----------



## TwoCables

scottath: I would say that the case needs some good lighting.

But regarding the TRUE, is it possible to turn it 90Â° so that the fan is blowing air out the rear exhaust?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i did have one in the top drive bays - i took it out as its a bit of a loud fan.....need to get some more slower 120mm fans

The one on the HDD rack - moves a bit - but not heaps - its more of just a feeder or the gfx cards than an intake....just for directing i suppose you would call it

Full load folding @ 3.6ghz (cannot remember voltage) = 39-44c - depending on room temp - that is with a 2k Scythe Ultra Kaze on it (i have a 5k Sunon fan for benching....) - TRUE is lapped also

CPU-Z will tell you the voltage.


----------



## scottath

Both the clear fans are blue LED ones....so there is soem lighting - but not much (and i sleep with it on sometimes - where i unplug those fans)

TRUE can be rotated - but only with a new mounting kit - as it is an amd board.....

I know about CPU-z - been overclocking for a while now (Pentium D 805







) - system isnt on atm though - on my laptop


----------



## YaGit(TM)

thanks for the temps ..

Well your case is crowded but if you ask me its well ventilated.. the only thing i can think of is an antec spot cool fan ..


----------



## scottath

Spot cool for the RAM? they actually get very good airflow there....combination of the CPU fan and the top fan....they are only *just* warm to touch....

since that pic i have added a 40mm fan to the nb and taken the blue metal plate fomr the top of the nb and mofet heatsinks - brought temps down a bit


----------



## YaGit(TM)

so .. basically still you think something is missing? .. your cm690 is fully covered..









may be your getting an itch to get a full tower ..


----------



## scottath

this thing weighs enough already......lol

What other mods can i do to it?
I want to do something - more space would be nice - but i cannot put my finger on it....


----------



## TwoCables

Oh! Maybe paint the top of the TRUE either red or black!

That's all I can think of.


----------



## scottath

hmm - i shall see if i can find dads grinder.....
So cathodes an idea......i need to get some new thermal paste anyhow - could order some of them

If anyone else has an idea - shoot


----------



## derek2esilent

check out my mod, not complete yet but should be within a few days!
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...red-right.html


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
hmm - i shall see if i can find dads grinder.....
So cathodes an idea......i need to get some new thermal paste anyhow - could order some of them

If anyone else has an idea - shoot

turn your true and put a led fan on it.


----------



## catchthefloaty

OK I'm ready to be added as an unmodded. This is actually Sparky6string's second build and 690 but now that it's working it's mine. I'll see if we can get some pics up now that we added the Tuniq Tower.


----------



## Weston

Heres another update on the mod


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

^^This is looking cool, Weston. Never seen painted honeycomb before.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@scott - sound card









and some cathodes. ya got a window on that?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

epic double post. double you tee eff


----------



## gotspeed

double post


----------



## scottath

I got the stock side panel (windowed one)

Never got the idea of an extra sound card - my new board has HD 7.1 and its Dolby certified - so it musnt be too bad....

Nice font panel mate - personally - i cut them all out - but that looks effective - *awaits the rest of the case


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

cathodes it is then


----------



## scottath

From another thread - i think i'm going to mod the case to make it a BTX design (CPU at bottom, cards at the top)
Looks much better









Might get some cathodes then - what should i get? 20cm ones?
Where to get them? PCCG (Australian stores only please)


----------



## MiniTuckin

hey guys you can put me down on the list. mine is on its way to replace my antec 300 i sold a couple weeks ago. mine will probably end up getting airbrushed and maybe a side window.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah i'd say PCCG - the ACRyan ones. Are you sure about having the board upside down like that? How are you going to get an exhaust fan where the PCI slots are, and vice versa?


----------



## scottath

The whole back moves also - so the PSU goes to the top also

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...red-right.html


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

hmm interesting. I do agree about actually being able to see the pretty graphics card stickers and all, but i like my PSU's bottom mounted


----------



## scottath

same- ubt it will be the same as it is now - so all the cable routing etc will be the same - just the PSU at the bottom - though it will also get air from the top - so there is no heating issue


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well the PSU gets air from the bottom vent as it is now soo...


----------



## scottath

correct - so the SPU position isnt a real factor with this case+PSU

hmm - PCCG only have green/UV cathodes


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wth... they used to have heaps of cathodes from all different brands and colours... suggest it in the suggest box


----------



## dampkring

first post

i was redoing my build because its sloppy. i have four 120mm fans, the blue one in front of the hdds, the one blowing out the back of the case, and 2 in the top exhaust. the 2 in the top seems excessive, which one to remove and where to put it? side panel bottom, side panel top, intake or exhaust? also can only speed control 3 fans so one will be on high.

this is my first and only build btw, had it awhile just starting to play with it a bit. glad i found this forum. Its gonna take awhile to go through all these posts here.

love my CM690


----------



## xlr8ter

Just a small update on mine (as if you remember my first post...







) I bought two Ultra Kaze fans, put one on the cpu cooler and one in the 5.25" drive bays, and hooked all fans onto the new fan controller!

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catchthefloaty* 
OK I'm ready to be added as an unmodded. This is actually Sparky6string's second build and 690 but now that it's working it's mine. I'll see if we can get some pics up now that we added the Tuniq Tower.

Well allow me to welcome you!









Nice system. Whoever built it must be one bad mutha.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dampkring* 
first post

i was redoing my build because its sloppy. i have four 120mm fans, the blue one in front of the hdds, the one blowing out the back of the case, and 2 in the top exhaust. the 2 in the top seems excessive, which one to remove and where to put it? side panel bottom, side panel top, intake or exhaust? also can only speed control 3 fans so one will be on high.

this is my first and only build btw, had it awhile just starting to play with it a bit. glad i found this forum. Its gonna take awhile to go through all these posts here.

love my CM690

The front LED intake doesn't really bring much air into the case, nor does it need a controller so I would take that one off the controller, then move the top exhaust fan closest to the front to either the side or bottom as an intake. That should help your temps some.


----------



## e6800xe

heres mine plasti-dipped


















so far ive:
cut out the honeycomb stuff in the front and top, and have put the bottom fan filter into the cdrom bay place, and plasti-dipped the case
i still need to cutout the fan honeycomb things with a dremel.


----------



## dampkring

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
The front LED intake doesn't really bring much air into the case, nor does it need a controller so I would take that one off the controller, then move the top exhaust fan closest to the front to either the side or bottom as an intake. That should help your temps some.


Going to do it now, thanks.

For the record I'm unmodded, I'll post pics when I get it done. I've looked at a bunch of the system pics here and I have to say that my setup is quite unimpressive by comparison.


----------



## Bartmasta

hey again guys.

i feel like doing some modding to my CM690, but I don't know what...

Was thinking of maybe adding a fan to the optical drive area and adding some leds, but I don't have any power tools do there's not much I can do besides that


----------



## bkhc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkhc*


So back on the topic of airflow discussion! I did a quick diagram in PS to represent two possible ways in which I will set up the fans in a stock CM 690. Which one would you recommend if the case is placed in a wooden floor environment with moderate monthly dust build-up. From this: http://www.silverstonetek.com/tech/w...e.php?area=usa, it appears that having positive air pressure is best, but I am unsure whether the information is biased or not.

*Here is a list of the fans that I will be potentially using (all will be controlled via. the Sunbeam Rheobus):*
2x stock CM 120mm - unknown CFM
1x stock CM blue led 120mm - unknown CFM
2x Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm - 1900rpm @ 41.3dba with 104.5 CFM
1x Yate Loon blue led 120mm - 2400rpm @ 40dba with 88 CFM
_*does anyone happen to know the specs of the stock fans that come with the CM 690?_

_Labels:
A: Hard drive
B: HD4850
C: Xiggy
1-7: Fans_

*TYPE 1:*








1. Xiggy's stock fan
2. stock CM 120mm
3. Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm
4. stock CM 120mm
5. Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm (zip-tied)
6. Yate Loon blue led 120mm
7. stock CM blue led 120mm (zip-tied)

*TYPE 2:*








1. Xiggy's stock fan
2. stock CM 120mm
3. Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm
4. stock CM 120mm
5. Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm (zip-tied)
6. Yate Loon blue led 120mm
7. stock CM blue led 120mm

_*note:
The reason why I placed one Scythe as an intake and the other as an output instead of having both as output is because that way, I have control whether the system will be a negative or positive pressure.system._

*My question regarding TYPE 1 is...*
- Will the #7 fan be able to draw the fresh air from #6, since it is placed right up against the HDD cage?

*For TYPE 2...*
- By having #7 set up at the bottom, will it provide better airflow than #7's placement in TYPE 1, considering how the bottom placement has direct access to outside fresh air? _(this is assuming that #6's fresh air is lost blowing towards the HDDs)_

*And lastly, some general questions...*
- If the #5 fan is zip-tied near the back of the DVD bay, will it provide fresh air (must be at the back because of a dvd, card reader, and fan controller) or would it only serve to circulate heat direction?
- If the #5 can bring fresh air, should the Xiggy face the back exhaust instead (assuming that way it will be directing fresh air from #5 through the heatsink rather than warm air from the video card)?

Remember, the environment is a wooden floor with only moderate monthly dust build-up!
So what are your opinions on this?


A bump on this (updated the questions a bit)~
So I've finally cut out all the metal and plastic honeycomb grills! Took some time since I had to use metal cutters.
My main question now is *which direction should the Xiggy face*?
Refer to my general question above~
If the #5 spot is useless, would #4 be better served as an intake (after getting rid of #5)?

And regarding someone's previous suggestion of placing the #7 fan zip-tied at a slant, I've tried it but my PSU is too short so theres nothing to supprt the 120mm fan.


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkhc*


A bump on this (updated the questions a bit)~
So I've finally cut out all the metal and plastic honeycomb grills! Took some time since I had to use metal cutters.
My main question now is *which direction should the Xiggy face*?
Refer to my general question above~
If the #5 spot is useless, would #4 be better served as an intake (after getting rid of #5)?

And regarding someone's previous suggestion of placing the #7 fan zip-tied at a slant, I've tried it but my PSU is too short so theres nothing to supprt the 120mm fan.


look at my hsf placement on my comp. i think putting the hsf sideways like that is much better for airflow than having it intake from the heat of the graphics card.
#5 is not useless but it may be better to place the fan closer to the open hole on the front. and remove those sponge things on the front space holder things


----------



## t1n5l3y

'Xiggy' should blow hot air out of the case, but if its directly on the back of the CPU inwards with a dustfilter. '#5' would be a better intake since #4 will blow more air down then towards the cpu, I do not think that both as intake would make it any better then using only 5. So #4 in my oppinion is useless. I also have an HD4870 and putting seven on the panel will give you better temps on it then on the other side of the drive bay or on the bottom of the case, but noise wise I say put them on the bottom. 6 will hardly provide air for 7 to push to the video card since the hdd bays are in the way. So yea on the door for better temps like 2 3 degrees but on the bottom for lower noise.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkhc*


A bump on this (updated the questions a bit)~


Just wondering- how do you like those Kaze Maru 140mm fans? I still plan to buy three 140mm fans but have been favoring the Yate Loons. Been wondering about those Kaze fans though.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dampkring* 
Going to do it now, thanks.

For the record I'm unmodded, I'll post pics when I get it done. I've looked at a bunch of the system pics here and I have to say that my setup is quite unimpressive by comparison.

Let us know how it works for you. My computer is pretty plain Jane too actually. My son-in-law intends to bling his up though.


----------



## catchthefloaty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
Well allow me to welcome you!









Nice system. Whoever built it must be one bad mutha.
























haha hes ok. So I guess next is another 4850, then fans and a controller and cold cathodes.

Where do I get the cathodes from?


----------



## Sparky6string

IDK about the cathodes at all but maybe someone else here can help. I can help with the other stuff though. When you order your fans and controller I'll order mine too so hopefully we'll save on shipping.


----------



## mushrooshi

If I take apart my CM 690 and destroy the rivets, can I replace them with just normal bolts and nuts? I mean, why do people replace rivets with more rivets... aren't they just a hassle?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


If I take apart my CM 690 and destroy the rivets, can I replace them with just normal bolts and nuts? I mean, why do people replace rivets with more rivets... aren't they just a hassle?


IMHO rivets look cleaner and bolts tend to loosen over time


----------



## catchthefloaty

if anyone has a suggestion on where a good place to get cold cathodes is please let me know.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

what country?


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


what country?


We're in the US.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

not all of us are. But performance-pcs, xoxide and umm that other one similar to performance pcs have a large selection of cathodes


----------



## Sethy666

Okay - Ive wacked a side window and cut out that damn noisey side grill. Can you move me to the modded section now... please?

Thanks


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


not all of us are. But performance-pcs, xoxide and umm that other one similar to performance pcs have a large selection of cathodes










Thanks brother.







Neither of us knows anything about cathodes, and I don't even think floaty knows what color scheme he wants to go with. He wanted cathodes though so that he can stick with performance case fans instead of LED ones. Good idea I think.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Okay - Ive wacked a side window and cut out that damn noisey side grill. Can you move me to the modded section now... please?

Thanks

Dang nice work Sethy! I really like that window shape- probably my favorite so far.


----------



## Sethy666

Thank you Sparky6string, kind of you to say so. Been meaning to do the window mod for a while,,, just finished it tonight.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@sparky - remembered the other one: FrozenCPU


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Thank you Sparky6string, kind of you to say so. Been meaning to do the window mod for a while,,, just finished it tonight.

Did you keep a work log? I'd love to see how you did that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@sparky - remembered the other one: FrozenCPU


----------



## catchthefloaty

for cathodes- mobo is blue, heat sinks on board are gold, and there's a red light in there somewhere. might go blue/gold or blue/red. thanks T3h_Ch33z. that window is beast sethy- better than the CM one. make me one sparky.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catchthefloaty* 
for cathodes- mobo is blue, heat sinks on board are gold, and there's a red light in there somewhere. might go blue/gold or blue/red. thanks T3h_Ch33z. that window is beast sethy- better than the CM one. make me one sparky.









LOL see what you did Sethy? IDK if I have the tools to do it. We'll look into it.


----------



## Sethy666

Sorry Sparky6string, didnt mean to make work for you.

Not really a work log just some progress pics (enclosed). Bench saws sure make quick work of metal and poly carb. I admire the dremel users out there - must be slow and hard slog but they come up with some awesome wares!


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Sorry Sparky6string, didnt mean to make work for you.

Not really a work log just some progress pics (enclosed). Bench saws sure make quick work of metal and poly carb. I admire the dremel users out there - must be slow and hard slog but they come up with some awesome wares!

Nice- thanks. I haven't done any work yet- he may just get the CM one.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Sorry Sparky6string, didnt mean to make work for you.

Not really a work log just some progress pics (enclosed). Bench saws sure make quick work of metal and poly carb. I admire the dremel users out there - must be slow and hard slog but they come up with some awesome wares!


I just use my jigsaw to do what you did







, but I need to make a starting hole with the dremel. Lucky you have one of those, and BTW nice work


----------



## tonschk

I think can be good idea to add something at the flat head of the two 140mm exhaust roof fans to reduce turbulence , improve airflow and maybe decrease noise


----------



## cs_maan

Just wondering, how DO those cones reduce noise? Do they help reduce turbulence or something, I've always wanted to know.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Sorry Sparky6string, didnt mean to make work for you.

Not really a work log just some progress pics (enclosed). Bench saws sure make quick work of metal and poly carb. I admire the dremel users out there - must be slow and hard slog but they come up with some awesome wares!


lol i went to my dads friends house and used a air girder with a 4 inch cutting wheel made quick work of the grills.


----------



## tonschk

Because the spinner allow smoother and more efficient laminar airflow the turbulence is reduced


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

isn't turbulence wanted when cooling a computer?


----------



## kaosou

Hi,
Got this case about 3 weeks ago,
been reviewing it and decided this is the best bang for your buck.
kinda hard to find here, the distributors don't have it in stock.
So here it go,
4 Cooler Master Fan with led
Noctua fan for CPU and the bottom is the previous CPU Fan,
kinda breaks the color shceme but i am too cheap to throw it away.


----------



## doat

Nice kaosou but you might want to remove or cut out those metal blanks for your bay drive fan so it can get more air.


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

*Please move me to the nvidia edition owners list*


----------



## kaosou

hi doat,
i am not into cutting anything yet, maybe later.
the front fan is a temporary setup until i can devise something to hold it without cutting anything.
This case is perfect....


----------



## scottath

i made my CM690 into a BTX design tonight.....

It took me about 2hrs and looks good - only issues is i don't have any rivets and used meccano screws instead - therefor the side panels cannot go on - but it looks ok

Will get pics later when i finish rebuilding it (sleep time now though)

So now - looks a bit like this:

|DVD---PSU|
|FanC------|
|-------GFX|
|-------GFX|
|-----------|
|HDD-------|
|HDD-------|
|----CPU---|
|_________|

If that diagram makes sense?


----------



## loop0001

pics pls?


----------



## jasopan

Can someone help me out with my new 690? I got a HX620w Corsair PSU which is MOdular and as this is my first time i have HORRENDOUS cable management...theres just a bunch of cables at the bottom... Then the clips get in the way of my GTX275 so i have remove those and then all those cables from the top I/O are bloody annoying as well...Any ideas?

Will post pics later when i finish putting the rest together


----------



## jasopan

Oh also: What are some good ways to pimp this baby up? Nothing serious just more led's , maybe cathodes is what im thinkinG...


----------



## t1n5l3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasopan* 
Can someone help me out with my new 690? I got a HX620w Corsair PSU which is MOdular and as this is my first time i have HORRENDOUS cable management...theres just a bunch of cables at the bottom... Then the clips get in the way of my GTX275 so i have remove those and then all those cables from the top I/O are bloody annoying as well...Any ideas?

Will post pics later when i finish putting the rest together

Completely remove the PSU with all 'his' cables and then put it back, but before you put the PSU in its place, route all the cables through the hole in the bottom first, then you can bind cables together with some zipties that need to be routed to the same places, etc... and then tuck away any cables left by 'taping' them down. Closing the side panel might be a little tight, but it should not be much of a problem. The most fat cable would be the 24 Pin one as far as I know, and with it behind the motherboard tray my panel still closes but has a slight bump to it which in don't mind. The hole on the bottom might be smal but it should fit, no need to cut it bigger. Sturdy cables will form a bigger problem...

For the top I/O if you dont use the eSata for example just get rid of it by removing it or you could route it behind the drive bays along side the front of the case all the way down. Hope you see where I'm going. This is what I did and I dont have problems with it.

As for cathodes you could place one on the bottom of the case and one on the (inside) back of the case, on the left side of the 120mm fan. Also on Top off course... Most usuall places, but fans will leds that push more air and are more quiet then the stock fans will be more usefull in both ways of asthetics and functionality.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaosou* 
hi doat,
i am not into cutting anything yet, maybe later.
the front fan is a temporary setup until i can devise something to hold it without cutting anything.
This case is perfect....

lol well you really cut around the screws on those blanks so the fan is clear you can use gate cutters or something like that.


----------



## kev_b

Has anybody just bought a new CM 690 recently? I was in Fryes today and seen one on the shelf with the front removed and it looked like they screwed it up, the bottom fan mounting was like the windstorm knock off of the 690, everything else was the same as the old 690.


----------



## doat

That is the new CM690?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
That is the new CM690?

No, the picture I posted is the Windstorm but the CM 690 I seen had the same grill at the bottom is you see in the picture.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
No, the picture I posted is the Windstorm but the CM 690 I seen had the same grill at the bottom is you see in the picture.

that looks just like a 690 with a modded front.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
that looks just like a 690 with a modded front.

Windstorm is a cheap copy of the 690, even the motherboard has no cut outs of any kind. I know the pictures show the same motherboard as the 690 but that's not what one gets when they buy it.
Newegg


----------



## doat

Seems better than the cm690, has a couple things i would do to my case.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Seems better than the cm690, has a couple things i would do to my case.

I actually have this case in blue for a raining day.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I actually have this case in blue for a raining day.









I like how to has a fan slot on the side of the harddrives where it can actually cool the drives unlike the crappy front fan slot on the cm690 that hardly does anything.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I like how to has a fan slot on the side of the harddrives where it can actually cool the drives unlike the crappy front fan slot on the cm690 that hardly does anything.


Other then the cut outs the hard drive trays are metal and fit a bit lose but that shouldn't be to hard to silence.
The windstorm I have I swapped out the motherboard tray for one from another 690 I had laying around. Before AI do anything else to it I still have to finish a nvidia 690 case.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Other then the cut outs the hard drive trays are metal and fit a bit lose but that shouldn't be to hard to silence.
The windstorm I have I swapped out the motherboard tray for one from another 690 I had laying around. Before AI do anything else to it I still have to finish a nvidia 690 case.


ah so the craftsmanship is not solid.


----------



## Sethy666

@ tonschk,

Noted the heatsinks on the reverse of you 8800gt. Do you find any benefit from those?

Nice nose cones BTW


----------



## kev_b

It's amazing what one can do with a hole saw, I'm going to have it powder coated black next month.


----------



## doat

It is amazing what someone can do with a dremel, check out my sig Internally water cooled CM690, i wasnt sure it would work until i was about half way through it and then i was determined to get it just right.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
It is amazing what someone can do with a dremel, check out my sig Internally water cooled CM690, i wasnt sure it would work until i was about half way through it and then i was determined to get it just right.

Dremels are great unless you are like me and push to hard and break the cutting disc all the time.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Dremels are great unless you are like me and push to hard and break the cutting disc all the time.









I push the disk too hard and it burns the metal, that's about as close as I get to breaking one lol, which means I never broke one.


----------



## doat

Ban CS_Maan from the CM 690, traitor has a HAF 932 now!!


----------



## cs_maan

Hey its still a CM







, and I still have my 690







.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Dremels are great unless you are like me and push to hard and break the cutting disc all the time.









get a pack of these
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...t-Off%20Wheels
the little tan cut off wheels they give you like 50 of are worthless pieces of junk. get the reinforced cut off wheels and you will have to be dumb to break one.

ps if you are braking the reinforced ones im sorry for calling you dumb.


----------



## doat

lol got speed your link is messed up


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasopan* 
Oh also: What are some good ways to pimp this baby up? Nothing serious just more led's , maybe cathodes is what im thinkinG...

Put some cold cathodes underneath the case - double sided tape of zip ties through the bottom fan holes will do. Underglow neons ftw!


----------



## gotspeed

fixed


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


get a pack of these
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...t-Off%20Wheels
the little tan cut off wheels they give you like 50 of are worthless pieces of junk. get the reinforced cut off wheels and you will have to be dumb to break one.

ps if you are braking the reinforced ones im sorry for calling you dumb.










Those are the ones I break


----------



## doat

Those are fiberglass reinforced, fiberglass is something i would not use to reinforce a cutting blade.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Those are the ones I break










Yeah you want the 1.5" reinforced, they're beasts.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Those are fiberglass reinforced, fiberglass is something i would not use to reinforce a cutting blade.


why not, fiberglass can be very strong. older corvettes were fiberglass bodies.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


why not, fiberglass can be very strong. older corvettes were fiberglass bodies.


Yea but that is different.


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Windstorm is a cheap copy of the 690, even the motherboard has no cut outs of any kind. I know the pictures show the same motherboard as the 690 but that's not what one gets when they buy it.
Newegg


It's not a cheap copy. They're identical cases except for the side panel and the hard drive holders. Practically 1/10 of the cases on Newegg are rebranded CM or whoever manufactures CM's cases. Cooler Master used to be an OEM but Im not sure if they are or not any more because I know they don't make fans anymore.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.derp*


It's not a cheap copy. They're identical cases except for the side panel and the hard drive holders. Practically 1/10 of the cases on Newegg are rebranded CM or whoever manufactures CM's cases. Cooler Master used to be an OEM but Im not sure if they are or not any more because I know they don't make fans anymore.


They still make fans...

EDIT: I saw these at Fry's today...not bad looking but its literally a 690 but with a window and a different front mesh.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Yea but that is different.


how if it can be used to hold up a 3,000 pound card driving down the road why can't it be used to reinforce a little disk.

to the guy breaking them if they are the black reinforced disks make sure your using a high enough speed and not creating any side load on them as you cut. cut in straight lines and around 7 or 8 on the speed setting and you shouldn't have a problem. normally they will wear down but you should be able to cut a fan grill out and trim all the edges nice with a single disk.


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


They still make fans...


No they don't, I found the company that manufactures their line up a few months ago to prove to somebody that their expensive 20 dollar fan was identical to a cheap cm fan. Ill look it up if you care so much.


----------



## Afrodisiac

In 8 hours, the UPS guy should be here






























With my ticket to join this club


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.derp*


No they don't, I found the company that manufactures their line up a few months ago to prove to somebody that their expensive 20 dollar fan was identical to a cheap cm fan. Ill look it up if you care so much.


Relax I really don't haha, I had a CM fan that was made by Delta actually so I understand what you're saying, I just didn't comprehend what you said at first. My bad


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


In 8 hours, the UPS guy should be here






























With my ticket to join this club




































































hurry some one grab the keys and lock this club NOW lol jk congrats


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


hurry some one grab the keys and lock this club NOW lol jk congrats


DAMN! Got here too late


----------



## gotspeed

o forgot to say im going to be in a 24 hour race with one of my team members at www.windstyle.eu for liveforspeed. so i bought a G25 wheel ftw should be here Tuesday and this true 120 hs rocks. the fan on it sucks.... a whole ton of air though it and keeps it nice and cool will be handy for a 24 hour race 100% stable oc at 3.2 ghz.
btw race is on the 11th next month from 8est Saturday to 8 est Sunday
g25:








3 year old momo:


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
o forgot to say im going to be in a 24 hour race with one of my team members at www.windstyle.eu for liveforspeed. so i bought a G25 wheel ftw should be here Tuesday and this true 120 hs rocks. the fan on it sucks.... a whole ton of air though it and keeps it nice and cool will be handy for a 24 hour race 100% stable oc at 3.2 ghz.
btw race is on the 11th next month from 8est Saturday to 8 est Sunday

I don't know man... i hope you have a really good table cuz that G25 is a beast. Seriously its force feedback can snap some small hands







. I'd definately think about making a steel frame for the whole setup, including the recaro seat









Its one helluva gaming component. I'm jealous


----------



## dampkring

This is my CM690. Now don't be jealous of my Nvidia 8600GT and/or my AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ Brisbane lol.

Now I remember why I removed the side panel intake fan, its loud there. Think I'll put it back as top exhaust.


----------



## gotspeed

here just so no one is jealous another pic of my i7 and gtx 295







@ dampkring









here is my set up atm. going to add a 2x4 off to the side on my right side under the mouse pad for shifter. my momo is getting warn out, won't stay centered and has been driving over 85,000 miles in lfs alone lol.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dampkring* 
This is my CM690. Now don't be jealous of my Nvidia 8600GT and/or my AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ Brisbane lol.

Now I remember why I removed the side panel intake fan, its loud there. Think I'll put it back as top exhaust.

That is so cute


----------



## doat

Aww got speed i want that G25 i would dominate in forza 2 with that, i can get much better lap time with a realistic racing wheel an shifter i got the crappy microsoft one. How much is that G25?


----------



## gotspeed

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-96341.../dp/B000GP8448
220 with amazon prime trial with 1 day shipping and auto prime cancel


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-96341.../dp/B000GP8448
220 with amazon prime trial with 1 day shipping and auto prime cancel









dam $220, i want that full kit thing has the racing seat with the pedals, wheel, and shifter mounted on it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
dam $220, i want that full kit thing has the racing seat with the pedals, wheel, and shifter mounted on it.

just get a old wood chair and mod it







. thats all i did with this momo wheel.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
just get a old wood chair and mod it







. thats all i did with this momo wheel.

lol but that wont be comfortable


----------



## scottath

My now more modded CM690










Who likes it?

Only issue is that the side panels will not go on due to me using meccano screws to put it back together and they protrude too far - so i will get some rivots form dads work sometime later.....

THose sata cables are ony there as i was having issues with my raid.... - there is also a fan in the top missing


----------



## doat

I dont know if the pic is upside down or the mobo but why do you have the heatsink fan sucking in air from the bottom? You really should have it exhaust to the top or rear.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
lol but that wont be comfortable

well it worked for 2 years. thinking about modding a racing seat in to the frame from the chair.....
need a cheap racing seat tho


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I dont know if the pic is upside down or the mobo but why do you have the heatsink fan sucking in air from the bottom? You really should have it exhaust to the top or rear.

you want to pull air from bottom to top - that is like jumping against gravity - hot air naturally rises


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
well it worked for 2 years. thinking about modding a racing seat in to the frame from the chair.....
need a cheap racing seat tho

lol that would be awsome, that racing chair kit i was talking about is probably cheaper if you make it yourself.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol that would be awsome, that racing chair kit i was talking about is probably cheaper if you make it yourself.


just about any thing you do your self will be cheaper and in computers better then what you can buy


----------



## Afrodisiac

In, will post pics by end of today


----------



## t1n5l3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
you want to pull air from bottom to top - that is like jumping against gravity - hot air naturally rises

Nice to see alteast someone doing that kinds of stuff to his case, but if I have to go so far then I would just buy anotherone that already has that kind of layout. Hope you are going to repaint it and I hope you are going to share your temps with us soon =).


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^problem is there aren't many BTX cases.


----------



## derek2esilent

pics of my new mod:


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *derek2esilent* 
pics of my new mod:

Woah you made it BTX style haha, very nice







, I haven't seen this yet.


----------



## doat

What is the benefit of switching sides like that?


----------



## MiniTuckin

Only mod so far was remove the mesh in the front and the mesh from the top 2 fans.


----------



## scottath

I actually copied the idea from derek2esilent - just i was more efficient at doing it (faster)

Makes CPU temps slightly lower - as it is always getting fresh air from the bottom and not getting any heat from the GFX cards


----------



## derek2esilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Woah you made it BTX style haha, very nice







, I haven't seen this yet.

check the case mod work logs forum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
What is the benefit of switching sides like that?

not sure, i just like the design. maybe there are better reasons that someone else has...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
What is the benefit of switching sides like that?

Better cooling. Also some people think it looks better that way - for example you can actually see the pretty stickers on graphics cards instead of the PCB









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
I actually copied the idea from derek2esilent - just i was more efficient at doing it (faster)

Makes CPU temps slightly lower - as it is always getting fresh air from the bottom and not getting any heat from the GFX cards

Wouldn't that also mean the GFX would be hotter?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

not sure, i just like the design. maybe there are better reasons that someone else has...
They might not be huge advantages, but: 1) You can see the pretty 'upside' of the GPUs. Always nice when spending $$$ on hardware. 2) It's supposed to be easier on fan bearings like to _not_ have the blades pointing down.

I don't know how much I believe #2 but Nice work on the mod!


----------



## doat

That mod would be good for me if i ever do a window mod or something like that because the left side of my case is facing the wall.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


They might not be huge advantages, but: 1) You can see the pretty 'upside' of the GPUs. Always nice when spending $$$ on hardware. 2) It's supposed to be easier on fan bearings like to _not_ have the blades pointing down.

I don't know how much I believe #2 but Nice work on the mod!










I could attest to #2, because when I had my 3870 X2 in standard position the itty bitty bearing that was holding the fan broke, so I had to take one from a diff stock GPU cooler and replace it lol.


----------



## scottath

Interesting......(fan bearing....)

I just like the BTX layout better.....

Not sure on GPU temps - but i have a fan in the 5 1/4" bay pointing at both cards.....

Now just need to attach a fan to NB - case i cannot use gravity to keep it there now


----------



## ryanlusk

Just wondering how the front audio ports plug in , do they plug into the motherboard ?
If so , does the XFX 780i have the right plugin for it ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanlusk*


Just wondering how the front audio ports plug in , do they plug into the motherboard ?
If so , does the XFX 780i have the right plugin for it ?


If you have onboard sound, then yes they plug into the board, if you have a sound card, then you plug them into that.


----------



## mushrooshi

I just noticed my CM 690's front panel audio doesn't work. Bummer. I replugged it in and checked the connection up top, and it didn't work.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


I just noticed my CM 690's front panel audio doesn't work. Bummer. I replugged it in and checked the connection up top, and it didn't work.


IIRC, it's because they did a bad soldering job, you can fix that yourself if you have a soldering iron.


----------



## mushrooshi

I have one, and I'm not that bad of a solderer either!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*









I have one, and I'm not that bad of a solderer either!


Its actually simple man you can learn from youtube videos or reading up, i mostly learned soldering on my own and started learning in woodshop class.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Its actually simple man you can learn from youtube videos or reading up, i mostly learned soldering on my own and started learning in woodshop class.

I started soldering when I was 8ish lol


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
I started soldering when I was 8ish lol

My bro broke the remote for our surround sound and i took it apart and saw that the soldering for the battery on the board broke off so i soldered it back together but later on for some reason it started getting hot and melted the cover for the battery and part of the remote casing lol. It still works somehow too.


----------



## morkfromork

Can i join the club please guys. My newly modded 690.


----------



## doat

One cannot simply join the CM690 club!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morkfromork* 
Can i join the club please guys. My newly modded 690.


Yes you can







...just wait for the next update, you'll get added for sure







nice mod.

Oh and a word of advice....that guy doat....some say he knows only two facts about ducks..and they're wrong.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Yes you can







...just wait for the next update, you'll get added for sure







nice mod.

Oh and a word of advice....that guy doat....some say he knows only two facts about ducks..and they're wrong.

aahahahahhaha







get on aim


----------



## morkfromork

Lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Yes you can







...just wait for the next update, you'll get added for sure







nice mod.

Oh and a word of advice....that guy doat....some say he knows only two facts about ducks..and they're wrong.

XD
nice i take it your watching the new shows now too. as for the btx style case is there any reason like maybe there just a bad idea for why a lot of people don't make them like that.... lol it looks really good and would be nice to have a window on the other side but something about the cpu being at the bottom and the video cards sucking in cpu air would make me stay away from it.


----------



## doat

I forgot to say i bought UV lights, Dye and stop for my res which has a ******ed plastic stop that i have to wedge a flat head get it open. I will take pics when it arrives, during installation, and end result im so excited i i i just cant HIDE IT!!


----------



## MiniTuckin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I forgot to say i bought UV lights, Dye and stop for my res which has a ******ed plastic stop that i have to wedge a flat head get it open. I will take pics when it arrives, during installation, and end result im so excited i i i just cant HIDE IT!!





you can see her bush around 0.56-0.57 lolz


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minituckin* 
you can see her bush around 0.56-0.57 lolz

ahahahhahahahaha


----------



## MiniTuckin

you posted that because you like to see her bush...

cant lie to us


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiniTuckin* 
you posted that because you like to see her bush...

cant lie to us

i've never seen the video lol i just posted it because im so excited and i just cant hide it.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiniTuckin* 
you can see her bush around 0.56-0.57 lolz













ROFL


----------



## MiniTuckin

cash or credit and i jizzed in my pants hahaha

bad thing is we have that cd in the boat lolz


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasopan* 
Can someone help me out with my new 690? I got a HX620w Corsair PSU which is MOdular and as this is my first time i have HORRENDOUS cable management...theres just a bunch of cables at the bottom... Then the clips get in the way of my GTX275 so i have remove those and then all those cables from the top I/O are bloody annoying as well...Any ideas?

Will post pics later when i finish putting the rest together

For cable management ideas with the HX620W, please see these pics of my CM 690 which I took on April 25th, 2009. They're attachments.

Attachment 114120
Attachment 114121
Attachment 114122


----------



## doat

Very nice two cables


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Very nice two cables

Well, I'm not very happy with those pics, but, I guess they're good enough for now!

Thank you!


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Very nice two cables


it's a bloody mess

have a geezer at this minus the sata2 cables that arnt long enough to mess around with much more than this.


----------



## doat

Well his rig is a lot cleaner than mine, Lets put a smile on that face.


----------



## gotspeed

i think my cable management beats 2wires







the only cable you see from the front on mine is the 24 pin.

edit: i still need to sodder up a wire for the ccl inverter so i can hide it a little better but other then that you can't really see any wires







and i need to wrap the 8 pin cpu extender cable also.


----------



## sweffymo

I just used the clips that come with the case, but I had to shove some of the unused cables from my PSU into the 5.25" drive bay


----------



## doat

i hate you got speed i want that G25!!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i think my cable management beats 2wires







the only cable you see from the front on mine is the 24 pin.

edit: i still need to sodder up a wire for the ccl inverter so i can hide it a little better but other then that you can't really see any wires







and i need to wrap the 8 pin cpu extender cable also.

[email protected]"2wires".









But I agree that yours is better. It makes me wish I could improve mine somehow. Well, I suppose I could paint the interior and then replace the CM 690 window with a window of my own design... hmm.. maybe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I just used the clips that come with the case, but I had to shove some of the unused cables from my PSU into the 5.25" drive bay









Oh, so then you put like no effort into your cable management. I see.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Just want to post on the 600th page ..

















---








---








---

_will continue my build 4Q this year..







_


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
[email protected]"2wires".









But I agree that yours is better. It makes me wish I could improve mine somehow. Well, I suppose I could paint the interior and then replace the CM 690 window with a window of my own design... hmm.. maybe.

Oh, so then you put like no effort into your cable management. I see.









lol use to seeing 2wire routers....

you should drill a few holes... makes cable management a lot easier too. drill like right next to your sata cables and then do 90deg cables going out the back same with the wires going to the front. its the stuff that goes over the edges that makes it look a mess.


----------



## gotspeed

@yagit paint that rear fan grill black


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@gotspeed

was thinking of it too .. will do but not for now ..









Nice rig you got there! ..


----------



## TwoCables

YaGitâ„¢, stop posting pics of your case. You're making me overly jealous. hehe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol use to seeing 2wire routers....

you should drill a few holes... makes cable management a lot easier too. drill like right next to your sata cables and then do 90deg cables going out the back same with the wires going to the front. its the stuff that goes over the edges that makes it look a mess.

I'm not sure if I'm ready for that yet. We'll see, though.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
YaGit™, stop posting pics of your case. You're making me overly jealous. hehe

That's good might trigger you to do even better!







hehe .. peace!


----------



## gotspeed

i had to leave the center stock tho lol. yes my computer could kill some one.

your kidding me right post 6001 and the number 1 post on the next page.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh, so then you put like no effort into your cable management. I see.









I was in a hurry; my laptop was broken and I wanted to check my e-mail.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
That's good might trigger you to do even better!







hehe .. peace!

Exactly.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i had to leave the center stock tho lol. yes my computer could kill some one.

your kidding me right post 6001 and the number 1 post on the next page.

I bet you did that on purpose! hehe j/k of course.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I was in a hurry; my laptop was broken and I wanted to check my e-mail.









lol nice


----------



## jasopan

Where are the 7 fans on this? (sorry but im an idiot)

-Two can be put on the front, two on the top, one at the back, one on the side window and one on the bottom....Is that right? Or am i wrong?

Also what's the best way to cool down the GPU? im getting 40 degrees stock, and almost 70 on load...hmm


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasopan* 
Where are the 7 fans on this? (sorry but im an idiot)

-Two can be put on the front, two on the top, one at the back, one on the side window and one on the bottom....Is that right? Or am i wrong?

Also what's the best way to cool down the GPU? im getting 40 degrees stock, and almost 70 on load...hmm

The fan placement can be this way:

1 front intake
1 bottom intake
1 side panel intake for the GPU position
1 side panel intake for the CPU position
2 top exhaust
1 rear exhaust
Total: 7
And one 80mm fan behind the mobo tray, which makes 8 fans.
And as for your GPU temps: believe it or not, don't worry about them. They're not too warm. GPUs can take much more heat than a CPU, and so they're naturally warmer.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasopan* 
Where are the 7 fans on this? (sorry but im an idiot)

-Two can be put on the front, two on the top, one at the back, one on the side window and one on the bottom....Is that right? Or am i wrong?

Also what's the best way to cool down the GPU? im getting 40 degrees stock, and almost 70 on load...hmm

there are 2 fan slots on the side. most people tho do 2 fans in the front with 1 being in the cd drive bay

Q: how come some times i can't upload a photo yet other ones will upload with out problem?


----------



## smash_mouth01

gotspeed that cpu cooler is a true isn't it , have got a question for you.
Does your cooler have a little play when mounted or is it like you welded it on (sturdy wise)

also I hate where my sata 2 headers are situated it limits the options that I can have for aftermarket gpu coolers I wanted the thermalright t rad2's but the mounting of 25mm fans screws with the sata2 headers so I thought stuff it Ill get 2 Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro's and make my own extended vrm heatsinks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
there are 2 fan slots on the side. most people tho do 2 fans in the front with 1 being in the cd drive bay

Q: how come some times i can't upload a photo yet other ones will upload with out problem?

Some of the pics might be exceeding whatever requirements that need to be met. Perhaps they're too big, or maybe they have an unsupported extension.


----------



## smash_mouth01

damn I'll have to earn some rep


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The fan placement can be this way:

1 front intake
1 bottom intake
1 side panel intake for the GPU position
1 side panel intake for the CPU position
2 top exhaust
1 rear exhaust
Total: 7
And one 80mm fan behind the mobo tray, which makes 8 fans.
And as for your GPU temps: believe it or not, don't worry about them. They're not too warm. GPUs can take much more heat than a CPU, and so they're naturally warmer.

There's also that 80mm on the other side panel... and you can mod a second front intake


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
There's also that 80mm on the other side panel... and you can mod a second front intake









Regarding the 80mm fan, you might want to learn how to read, you goofball.







Look again. Oh, and look at your message with my quote. It's the last bullet! And no, that was not a ninja-edit. With friends like me, who needs enemies right? hehehe

Oh, and yes, I know that you can mod in a second front intake, but I'm only talking about the CM 690 at stock. But I admit that I should have mentioned that.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha




----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 









Don't worry, though. I bet you'll get me back soon enough. hehe


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I will indeed, sir 2Wire.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I will indeed, sir 2Wire.

lol I don't think that's ever going to get old for me! hehe There's just something about taking "TwoCables" and changing it like that.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
gotspeed that cpu cooler is a true isn't it , have got a question for you.
Does your cooler have a little play when mounted or is it like you welded it on (sturdy wise)

also I hate where my sata 2 headers are situated it limits the options that I can have for aftermarket gpu coolers I wanted the thermalright t rad2's but the mounting of 25mm fans screws with the sata2 headers so I thought stuff it Ill get 2 Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro's and make my own extended vrm heatsinks

its on like a 90's chevy ad, LIKE A ROCK












Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Some of the pics might be exceeding whatever requirements that need to be met. Perhaps they're too big, or maybe they have an unsupported extension.

no just jpeg's and they auto resize them so there not to big idk why it does it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I will indeed, sir 2Wire.

hey only i can call him that!!!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol I don't think that's ever going to get old for me! hehe There's just something about taking "TwoCables" and changing it like that.

Hahah yet you take it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
no just jpeg's and they auto resize them so there not to big idk why it does it.

Then perhaps it's just you. hehe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hey only i can call him that!!!

lol that made me feel weird.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Hahah yet you take it









hehe yep


----------



## gotspeed

lol the true moves around a little bit but its on pretty stable. i like the way you just bottom out the screws and the springs hold it on as tight as it should be.

if your thinking about getting one get it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol the true moves around a little bit but its on pretty stable. i like the way you just bottom out the screws and the springs hold it on as tight as it should be.

if your thinking about getting one get it

It moves? Like, can you turn it and stuff? Or does it feel like it's a part of the motherboard?

I mean, when it moves, do you mean that it kinda bounces around a little? If so, then well yeah: it's huge!


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol the true moves around a little bit but its on pretty stable. i like the way you just bottom out the screws and the springs hold it on as tight as it should be.

if your thinking about getting one get it


as much as I have read about them and they are oooooooooo so good at what they do the noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler beat it by 2 degrees at 4 ghz.
ah so those screw down heatsinks all do that ok, the noctua is the same in the respect of that all you do is bottom out the screws. since this is my first performance cooler without a clip I have owned I just got a little concerned when it had a little bit of play in it


----------



## jasopan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The fan placement can be this way:

 1 front intake
1 bottom intake
1 side panel intake for the GPU position
1 side panel intake for the CPU position
2 top exhaust
1 rear exhaust
Total: 7
And one 80mm fan behind the mobo tray, which makes 8 fans.
And as for your GPU temps: believe it or not, don't worry about them. They're not too warm. GPUs can take much more heat than a CPU, and so they're naturally warmer.


About the side one, i have the windowed version, and can only see one fan









Damn that means i can't get another fan blowing the CPU w/o moddinG?

So you can put a second fan above the first front intake right?

And what would u guys advise, more led fans or cathodes to make it look better?

cheers!


----------



## KG363

I am going to paint the inside black and the front and top middle sections will be red. in addition, I am going to put two red cathodes and replace the blue fans with red ones. A CM 690 clear window will be added also.


----------



## KG363

Thank you to Flash IV for the cable management help


----------



## sweffymo

I had to tape over the bottom fan slot because all I had was a 120mm fan and it wouldn't fit in the clip but I kind of need a filter on the bottom because my room is DUSTY... is there a way to make the stock clip fit a 120? (Zip ties?)


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Thank you to Flash IV for the cable management help










You don't need an 850w PSU







I have the 650w version of your PSU, by the way...

_Edit: That is very good cable management, by the way!_


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


You don't need an 850w PSU







I have the 650w version of your PSU, by the way...

_Edit: That is very good cable management, by the way!_


Yeah, but if he sticks another 4890 in there.... oh wow.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Has anybody gotten fans in their front 5.25 bays? I'd like to see how somebody did it if they could post it.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh*


Has anybody gotten fans in their front 5.25 bays? I'd like to see how somebody did it if they could post it.


You use the metal blanks that cover the drivebays and cut the extra parts so the fan can get more air in.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Would an intake fan in the bottom make much difference ???


----------



## doat

It would help cool your video card, i put an ultra kaze 3k rpm there and my load temps dropped 20C while playing crysis.


----------



## wiggy2k7

My video card is pretty cool now anyway, since ive had this 690 it idles @ 45*C default fan speed. Im just wondering if its gonna be worth the extra noise. I have a new 120mm Scythe S-flex 1200rpm just sat here doing nothing


----------



## doat

Well if you cant hear the fan over your case fans then i would put it in, always good to keep a video card cool under load.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It moves? Like, can you turn it and stuff? Or does it feel like it's a part of the motherboard?

I mean, when it moves, do you mean that it kinda bounces around a little? If so, then well yeah: it's huge!









no like moves like trying to push a truck in gear. its really hard and it only moves a little tiny bit not a big deal.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
Has anybody gotten fans in their front 5.25 bays? I'd like to see how somebody did it if they could post it.

zip ties in the mounting holes in the fan and thru the drive bay area.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Yeah, but if he sticks another 4890 in there.... oh wow.

That's exactly what i plan on doing


----------



## kev_b

I am playing with a CM 690 nividia case right now, I was thinking about powder coating it black but with the green window I think it will look too dark, it's green now thru the window so I might just leave it as is.
I'm going to order 5 of the CM R4 fans next week, 2 green led'son the top and 1 in the front, the other 2 will be with out the led's, in a couple of months I'll add the guts when I decide what I want inside.








Here's a few pictures so far.


----------



## gotspeed

@kev_b why not powered coat it green.


----------



## KG363

I am also going to paint my case in the near future. Red in the middle-front and middle-top. Also, paint the inside black. Should i just buy primer and paint? sand, primer, sand, paint. All input is appreciated


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
@kev_b why not powered coat it green.

It's still a good possibility that I will, I just had my Lian-Li powder coated orange and it was very impressive when I got it back, plus I am in no hurry to get this done with 2 other computers running right now.
If I do I will have to paint the front and top black after I get it done so it don't show thru the mesh.


----------



## coelacanth

I just bought some fan filters to cover up the openings on the case doors:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25562

These things are awesome, but they stick to the case via magnets. Can anyone comment on how "healthy" this is for the computer components in the case? Or are the magnets too weak to do anything?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


I just bought some fan filters to cover up the openings on the case doors:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25562

These things are awesome, but they stick to the case via magnets. Can anyone comment on how "healthy" this is for the computer components in the case? Or are the magnets too weak to do anything?


I use one on the side of my Scout and it works great and cleans up easly, I am going to try these on my 690, the front fan and bottom fan along with the bottom of the psu, I hate dust!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
I just bought some fan filters to cover up the openings on the case doors:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25562

These things are awesome, but they stick to the case via magnets. Can anyone comment on how "healthy" this is for the computer components in the case? Or are the magnets too weak to do anything?

i would say to weak to do any thing.


----------



## cs_maan

Magnetic next to my computer does not sound good.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

cmon i seriously doubt something as strong as a fridge magnet would cause any ill effects...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
cmon i seriously doubt something as strong as a fridge magnet would cause any ill effects...

Eh after I've seen what my brother has done with magnets, I'm extremely paranoid about them.


----------



## gotspeed

cs_maan there such week magnetics i don't think it would hurt any thing. inside eclectic motors there are magnetics. you still put those in your computer.....

if you want to destroy your data....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
cs_maan there such week magnetics i don't think it would hurt any thing. inside eclectic motors there are magnetics. you still put those in your computer.....

if you want to destroy your data....





That's true, haha I've seen that video too, its sick, especially when they shred a fridge.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Eh after I've seen what my brother has done with magnets, I'm extremely paranoid about them.

What did he do?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
What did he do?

He's ruined 3 TV's so far, one hard drive, one monitor. I think the hard drive was with a little sissy magnet too, the others somehow he got his hands on neodymium magnets...and yeah permanent damage.

So now, we keep magnets away from him, not even joking, my family does not allow him to have magnets.


----------



## gotspeed

i have heard about people using degassing systems in hotel rooms to recharge magnetics in rc motors the day be for a big regional event and it dims all the lights on that floor. it takes a lot of power to change all the bits on your hard drive at all once. a little weak magnet like what would be on a filter like that wouldn't harm the drive if you stuck it to the top side of the drive.


----------



## cs_maan

Haha I know, I know I can't help the paranoia haha, but I don't doubt what you guys are saying, either way I'd probably do the pantyhose way and compare the two







.

Although how you get pantyhose without demasculating yourself is beyond me.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

ebay. lol


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3h_ch33z_muncha* 
ebay. Lol

.....genius!


----------



## doat

Or you can just buy the panty hose and say, "I use them on your MOTHER!"


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

...or just steal em off ya sister/wife/gf


----------



## doat

Now you are thinking


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


That's exactly what i plan on doing










Oh damn. That's gonna be sweet.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh damn. That's gonna be sweet.









yeah. i'm gonna get a phenom II 940, another 4890, and mod the case( paint, window, lights)


----------



## Afrodisiac

Alright CM 690ers.

I currently have the 3 stock fans in the stock locations, and just ordered 5 Yate Loon red/black D12SL-12 120mm fans. I was thinking of putting the stock exhaust fan up front as an intake on top of the stock LED fan (will mod the 5.25 bay), and placing two of the Yates on top, exhausting, one on the bottom in front of the PSU, intaking, one exhausting at the back (where the stock fan normally goes) and one on the side panel above the CPU, intaking (the stock CM 690 fan on the side panel will stay where it is).

Is that a good plan? The reason I'm going to move the stock exhaust forward is,

A) I don't want to ruin the front of the CM 690, I want to keep it all black
B) I heard negative air pressure is better than positive
C) The red Yates will match my red RAM and red 4890 cooler at the back.

Does that sound OK?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yup. I would personally prefer two identical LED fans in the front but of course it's completely up to you.

note: no matter how powerful a 5.25" drive bay-modded-fan is, it is pretty much useless in terms of performance. ie, people have reported no difference in temps using it. I would suggest moving it further along the drive bay (towards the back of the case) instead of at the front - less noise and more/faster air hitting the RAM/CPU.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Good suggestion, I'll see what I can do when I get them.


----------



## gotspeed

@afrodisiac turn your back fan so the wire goes off the top back corner and in the hole right above the cpu.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
@afrodisiac turn your back fan so the wire goes off the top back corner and in the hole right above the cpu.

Good thinking man, thanks. When I get those fans, I'll keep that in mind. +rep


----------



## gotspeed

lol my new job is offering wire management for +rep points









any one else need wire management help upload a pic


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol my new job is offering wire management for +rep points









any one else need wire management help upload a pic









hehehe I liked your suggestion too. I was like "hey, that's exactly what I did, and it only took me like a month to figure it out on my own". Nice.


----------



## cs_maan

I love giving cable management advice, but I'm too blunt and always shoot with the Dremel approach lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
hehehe I liked your suggestion too. I was like "hey, that's exactly what I did, and it only took me like a month to figure it out on my own". Nice.

when i painted mine i was putting the fan back in like hmm wait a min let me turn this around.


----------



## gotspeed

hey any one got a good site to upload a gallery of pics to and give a link to. want to put a link in my sig with all the pics of my case.

hmm maybe i will use my own word press site....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hey any one got a good site to upload a gallery of pics to and give a link to. want to put a link in my sig with all the pics of my case.

hmm maybe i will use my own word press site....


I usually use tinypic(dot)com


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I usually use tinypic(dot)com










me too. quick and easy and doesn't *require* an account


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


me too. quick and easy and doesn't *require* an account










Hehe...quick and easy.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

>_>


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


when i painted mine i was putting the fan back in like hmm wait a min let me turn this around.


For me, I just kept obsessing over perfecting my cable management.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


hey any one got a good site to upload a gallery of pics to and give a link to. want to put a link in my sig with all the pics of my case.

hmm maybe i will use my own word press site....


Doesn't your ISP provide webhosting? Mine does, and 1GB per account with the ability to make 7 different accounts!


----------



## gotspeed

what i was looking for is more like a login site were i would be able to upload 50-60 full size photos and link to the group of them. kinda like http://louissuvoy.wordpress.com/pict...-new-computer/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


what i was looking for is more like a login site were i would be able to upload 50-60 full size photos and link to the group of them. kinda like http://louissuvoy.wordpress.com/pict...-new-computer/


Yeah. Well, if your ISP provides webhosting, then all you have to do is upload them all, and create a very simple index.html file using Notepad, kinda like this. I made that like a year ago to send to some family members so that they could see a video and then some pics of my niece. But, please don't watch the video. lol I sound like a fruit in it.









Anyway, the point is to say that if your ISP provides webhosting, then take advantage of it!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
what i was looking for is more like a login site were i would be able to upload 50-60 full size photos and link to the group of them. kinda like http://louissuvoy.wordpress.com/pict...-new-computer/

well you can do that with tinypic... if you have MSN you can use Skydrive which has 10GB of space you can upload to IIRC.


----------



## KG363

Guys, can someone walk me through the materials and techniques in painting a case.
O, and can i be added to the list now?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Guys, can someone walk me through the materials and techniques in painting a case.
O, and can i be added to the list now?

remove all the plastic pieces the front and top, the little clips on the pci slots come out when you slide the little bar out, you can remove the little springy pieces and the same with the cd drive holders. after doing mine i think i would prime it before painting. if you want a really cool look leave the motherboard studs in and screws in them and paint the screws heads the same color as the case.

from what i have heard/seen simi gloss looks the best. glossy is hard to make it look even in side the case. depending on what color you go with touch up could be easier. a color close to a sharpie works good for fixing little scratches because you will get a few little ones. also before you paint put it together and look for spots were you can drill a hole to have fan wires pass through the motherboard tray right next to the connector they need to go on same with cpu power and sata depending on where there at on the motherboard.


----------



## doat

Finally i was able to get some night time pics of my UV setup and here it is, the blue wasnt as dark as i expected but looks nice.


----------



## gotspeed

happy 4th









took my chair all apart and did some more painting today. so now it matches my cm690. its still tacky but its time for more practice laps for this 24 hour racing coming soon. fan is on high windows are open fully and gas peddle is on the floor boards. g25 took 3 seconds off my lap time


----------



## doat

I hate you gotspeed, the shifter seems too far to the right, if i had that wheel i could take at least 5 seconds off my lap times.


----------



## gotspeed

its almost perfect its in about the same spot it would be in a real car when your sitting at the wheel. kinda just in front and a little to the right of your arm rest area.


----------



## TwoCables

Nice pics, doat. But can you straighten the light?







Still, that just looks really awesome and it makes me want to do it, but meh... I'm not really _that_ interested in doing it.

Oh, and by the way, I'm a big fan of The Matrix, so here's the actual quote:

"I'd like to share a revelation that I've had... during my _time_ here. It came to me when I tried to _classify_ your species: I realized that you're not actually _mammals_. Every mammal on this planet instinctively develops a natural equilibrium with its surrounding environment, but you humans do not. You move to an area, and you _multiply_; and multiply until every natural resource is consumed! And the only way you can survive is to spread to _another_ area.

There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern.; do you know what it is? A virus. Human beings are a disease; a _cancer_ of this planet. You are... a plague. And we... are the _cure_."

hehe


----------



## gotspeed

straighten the light????


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Nice pics, doat. But can you straighten the light?







Still, that just looks really awesome and it makes me want to do it, but meh... I'm not really _that_ interested in doing it.

Oh, and by the way, I'm a big fan of The Matrix, so here's the actual quote:

"I'd like to share a revelation that I've had... during my _time_ here. It came to me when I tried to _classify_ your species: I realized that you're not actually _mammals_. Every mammal on this planet instinctively develops a natural equilibrium with its surrounding environment, but you humans do not. You move to an area, and you _multiply_; and multiply until every natural resource is consumed! And the only way you can survive is to spread to _another_ area.

There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern.; do you know what it is? A virus. Human beings are a disease; a _cancer_ of this planet. You are... a plague. And we... are the _cure_."

hehe









I cant move the cathode because of some screws so it has to be a bit crooked.

Hahahahaha yea movie is awsome but that is true, i like that quote.


----------



## gotspeed

o lol thought doat said that to me my bad. must be the fumes


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
straighten the light????

It's a metaphore.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I cant move the cathode because of some screws so it has to be a bit crooked.

Hahahahaha yea movie is awsome but that is true, i like that quote.

lol me too. That's almost my favorite part of the movie!

But, it's too bad about the screws being in the way. :/


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's a metaphore.









lol me too. That's almost my favorite part of the movie!

But, it's too bad about the screws being in the way. :/

not a big deal for me.


----------



## gotspeed

doat what racing games you play?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
not a big deal for me.

Oh, good. I'm just a perfectionist.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
doat what racing games you play?

forza 2 on xbox dont have any pc racing games but im debating on dl'ing GRID for pc.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
forza 2 on xbox dont have any pc racing games but im debating on dl'ing GRID for pc.

totally worth it!!


----------



## gotspeed

i played grid didn't really like it felt fake. if you want a good pc game download live for speed. its a lot of fun. going to try and maybe rec a lap here and make a quick video of a lap and post it so i can put this i7 to work


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i played grid didn't really like it felt fake. if you want a good pc game download live for speed. its a lot of fun. going to try and maybe rec a lap here and make a quick video of a lap and post it so i can put this i7 to work









i have played LFS for years i used to be on a drift team.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Is there a competitive scene for racing games?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Is there a competitive scene for racing games?


do you live under a rock. theres a huge scene for racing games live for speed has races almost weekly that are sign up wait a few weeks for it to start race 400 laps or 6 hours or something like that. im in the 2nt 24 hour race the LTC cruise team has done in the past year. thats just live for speed theres countless other groups that do it for other games like nascar 2004 and others.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


do you live under a rock. theres a huge scene for racing games live for speed has races almost weekly that are sign up wait a few weeks for it to start race 400 laps or 6 hours or something like that. im in the 2nt 24 hour race the LTC cruise team has done in the past year. thats just live for speed theres countless other groups that do it for other games like nascar 2004 and others.


Do you really need to be that rude?


----------



## doat

relax afrodisiac


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


relax afrodisiac


Does it look like I'm worked up?


----------



## gotspeed

sorry wasn't trying to be rude


----------



## mushrooshi

I just modded it:

removed honeycomb grills from back and top fans.
cut out part of mobo tray for access to the retention plate.


----------



## gotspeed

and again with out trying i get the first post







im going to go cry now. but really im working on video as we speak.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Does it look like I'm worked up?


Well, he was joking, but you interpreted it as though he were serious. Now, I can't blame you because I do this all the time due to my Asperger Syndrome. But still: try to always assume that people are joking with you the same way you joke with your best friends. I mean, give the benefit of the doubt. After all, I've noticed that most OCN members treat each other like family, and so if something seems rude, then perhaps they're just joking because they like you and consider you to be a friend.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


and again with out trying i get the first post







im going to go cry now. but really im working on video as we speak.


Damn, you have mad posting skills.


----------



## gotspeed

lol i guess. some how it just happens if i try i can't time it right tho if i just post it happens.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Does it look like I'm worked up?


Whoa whoa there cheesetits cool your jets maverick


----------



## gotspeed

i think that guy afro needs to be locked up in the looney bin.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Whoa whoa there cheesetits cool your jets maverick


lol see now if I didn't know any better, then I'd think you were being rude. But I see what you're doing, so I think it's funny.

As I said before: this is how men talk to each other. lol


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol see now if I didn't know any better, then I'd think you were being rude. But I see what you're doing, so I think it's funny.

As I said before: this is how men talk to each other. lol


lol i said it because of what you said hoping Afro would understand that i was joking with him. Most people who read that should think im joking, what kind of an insult is that lol.


----------



## gotspeed

yea so far none of us have brought up how two cables really got his name b/c he has two ****'s just below his belt since he was born. lol


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea so far none of us have brought up how two cables really got his name b/c he has two ****'s just below his belt since he was born. lol


not sure if you are talking about male or female genitals lol


----------



## gotspeed

well look at his avatar...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


well look at his avatar...


lol must be popular with chicks, "Counting both sizes im 16 inches baby."


----------



## gotspeed

lmao


----------



## TwoCables

lol too epic! Here we go:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol i said it because of what you said hoping Afro would understand that i was joking with him. Most people who read that should think im joking, what kind of an insult is that lol.


You're right: if that last one were an authentic insult, I'd be like "damn.. can't you do better than that? Maybe use Google or something!"









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea so far none of us have brought up how two cables really got his name b/c he has two ****'s just below his belt since he was born. lol


not sure if you are talking about male or female genitals lol


I was confused too, but I get it now. And so therefore:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol must be popular with chicks, "Counting both sizes im 16 inches baby."


Wow. I wish. Actually, counting both, I think it would be more like 4 inches!


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wow. I wish. Actually, counting both, I think it would be more like 4 inches!

















i think he squared his?!?!


----------



## gotspeed

yea doat i was going to give two cables the benefit of the doubt that counting both added up to like 3 inchs at the most not 16 XD lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


i think he squared his?!?!


Damn. He must've. I thought that nobody knew!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea doat i was going to give two cables the benefit of the doubt that counting both added up to like 3 inchs at the most not 16 XD lol.


Oooo I'm gonna get you for that!


----------



## doat

hahaha


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Whoa whoa there cheesetits cool your jets maverick

Cheesetits, I like that









See, now I know you're joking. Must, fix, joke detector.


----------



## gotspeed

hey well on a positive i don't have to worry about him trying to stick me in the *** with his two cables.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hey well on a positive i don't have to worry about him trying to stick me in the *** with his two cables.

Oh wow. I'm down for the count on this one. I don't know how to respond!

Just like in The Matrix: "backup!! Send backup!!!!!"


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Cheesetits, I like that









See, now I know you're joking. Must, fix, joke detector.

i think it needs moar jiggawattz


----------



## Afrodisiac

It passed Prime 95, I don't know what's wrong with it!!!


----------



## gotspeed

did i go to far? lol

its a club afro have some fun









video upload to youtube is almost done 13 mins remaining on a 1200x1600 video..... yea sorry youtube i think it might crash one of your servers. 250 mb for a 3 min video but it looks outstanding.


----------



## gotspeed

try this maybe afro.


----------



## doat

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA jesus christ im tearing up hahahahahaahi just saw the still part of the video and just busted out.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh wow. I'm down for the count on this one. I don't know how to respond!

Just like in The Matrix: "backup!! Send backup!!!!!"









waaaa???!?!? your not the ONE?


----------



## TwoCables

Or try this:


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
waaaa???!?!? your not the ONE?

Honestly, I don't know.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Honestly? I don't know.

haha i must take you to the orical


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
haha i must take you to the orical

but she was wrong so she is a crappy oracle.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
haha i must take you to the orical

You know the Oracle?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
You know the Oracle?

i do..... i love he fake cookies


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i do..... i love he fake cookies

Me too. I had one once. As soon I was done eating it, I felt right as rain.


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## bobfig

1 problem. you don't have enough cables..... and it runs on windows.


----------



## gotspeed

XD thats my new fav video


----------



## TwoCables

lol that's the first time I've ever seen that. And, of course, the ending was totally unexpected.


----------



## gotspeed

k its uploaded and youtube did some of its magic to it












what ya think?


----------



## doat

is it me or is the video messed up? Some parts it plays fine but then it gets choppy and slows down like slow motion and then does it all over again. You suck ass gotspeed


----------



## TwoCables

As he said: YouTube did stuff to it. I think it became too compressed.


----------



## gotspeed

some of it was slowing it down in game to show the car passing bye and what not. look at 1:28 on it


----------



## doat

Ah that is what you meant by youtube did stuff to it i thought you meant youtube fondled it balls and gave it a reach around.


----------



## gotspeed

no doat that would be two cables that would try something like that.


----------



## doat

hahaha


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
no doat that would be two cables that would try something like that.

Y'know, the funniest part about that for me is I play an online game (which I find that almost nobody has heard of) where this one player likes to call me King Tim ReachAround (I go by the name Tim26 in the game). This is actually a female, believe it or not. We give each other a ton of crap just for fun.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Y'know, the funniest part about that for me is I play an online game (which I find that almost nobody has heard of) where this one player likes to call me King Tim ReachAround (I go by the name Tim26 in the game). This is actually a female, believe it or not. We give each other a ton of crap just for fun.

how do you know it is a female? could be a SHEmale.


----------



## gotspeed

+1 for doats idea


----------



## doat

hahahahah it's amazing how we have derailed this thread so many times and it's still open.


----------



## gotspeed

hey any one know of a program to set up 2 monitors and adjust placement by fine tuning. want to raise my right side monitor by like 200 pixels. so when i drag a program across it lines up right


----------



## doat

you cant change the res on the monitor? i can do that if i add a 2nd monitor.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
how do you know it is a female? could be a SHEmale.









I wouldn't doubt it, though. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
hahahahah it's amazing how we have derailed this thread so many times and it's still open.

Yeah, there must be too much love for the CM 690 club that nobody reports it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hey any one know of a program to set up 2 monitors and adjust placement by fine tuning. want to raise my right side monitor by like 200 pixels. so when i drag a program across it lines up right

Hey, wait a sec! Off-topic! Wrong thread! No thread hi-jacking!

Oh the irony.


----------



## gotspeed

no like i want to raise it up in the virtual space. windows thinks its a little lower then it is so when you have a window spanning between it doesn't match up right it steps down a little.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Y'know, the funniest part about that for me is I play an online game (which I find that almost nobody has heard of) where this one player likes to call me King Tim ReachAround (I go by the name Tim26 in the game). This is actually a female, believe it or not. We give each other a ton of crap just for fun.


im off topic XD


----------



## scottath

you can move the monitors in windows also - just drag the pic of the monitor in display - it will even go ontop of the other monitor


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


you can move the monitors in windows also - just drag the pic of the monitor in display - it will even go ontop of the other monitor


yea i know that but i can't move it in the middle it wants to snap to the top edge of the main monitor or to the bottom edge and its more in the middle of it.

edit: picture added. can you see why i like my new desktop lol 5.03 gigs of ram used and 50+% cpu playing with video encoding.....


----------



## scottath

move it very slowly - i managed it


----------



## gotspeed

nvm arrow keys move it 40 pixels







its better now.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Y'know, the funniest part about that for me is I play an online game (which I find that almost nobody has heard of) where this one player likes to call me King Tim ReachAround (I go by the name Tim26 in the game). This is actually a female, believe it or not. We give each other a ton of crap just for fun.


What game is that? >_>


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


What game is that? >_>


The website for it isn't working right now, but it's actually a zone I play in with a game client called Continuum. It used to be called Subspace. The zone I play in is called Deathstar Battle. It's a Star Wars themed zone, but I play it mainly because I prefer the settings and the popularity. It's the only zone I play in.

Subspace, as most people still call it, came out in like 1992, or 1994 or something like that. I joined DSB on 8-20-2000.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The website for it isn't working right now, but it's actually a zone I play in with a game client called Continuum. It used to be called Subspace. The zone I play in is called Deathstar Battle. It's a Star Wars themed zone, but I play it mainly because I prefer the settings and the popularity. It's the only zone I play in.

Subspace, as most people still call it, came out in like 1992, or 1994 or something like that. I joined DSB on 8-20-2000.


you have a computer that is capable of playing crysis and you play a game that is 15 years old.










lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wow. you're old









>_> looks card-based


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


you have a computer that is capable of playing crysis and you play a game that is 15 years old.










lol


lol what can I say? I'm really odd!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


wow. you're old









>_> looks card-based


Card-based? It's just a 2D game that you play while you talk to each other. It's not complex at all either. I mean, there aren't multiple levels, or anything special like that - and it certainly doesn't involve cards that you can buy at a store!


----------



## doat

HAHAHAHAH that fial pic lol im trying not to literally lol to wake up my family hahahahahahaha


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

you think that's funny? visit my image macro repository...
couple of images that pertain to mr 2Wire:

































and finally:


----------



## doat

raptor jesus flying a jet


----------



## TwoCables

Wow. I'm speechless. I'm also touched.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

what, that:







?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wow. I'm speechless. I'm also touched.


i told you not to join the boy scouts. hey any one here about this cooler master case. im thinking about getting one i think its called the 690cm or 960 cm or something like that i heard its really quiet and very modifiable.


----------



## sweffymo

I just got on after like 12 hours of being away and I had like 15 pages of PURE GOLD! You guys are too funny.


----------



## sweffymo

And I'm still not on the list :-(


----------



## loop0001

dude, cheez muncha...you gotta upload all those images so i can have them to man, would be awesome!!! plz plz plz?!?!?!


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i told you not to join the boy scouts. hey any one here about this cooler master case. im thinking about getting one i think its called the 690cm or 960 cm or something like that i heard its really quiet and very modifiable.

There is no such case. Don't mess with are heads.

And i'm not on the list either


----------



## nemesi5

Ok so I just noticed that the front mesh of the case where the grills are at, you know the DVD players can be placed, I feel that it is blowing hot air out of the front without a fan, so if I were to purchase a fan for the front, should I make it blow out or in?


----------



## KG363

@nemesi5
in. It should be factory installed to blow air in from the beggining


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


what, that:







?


ROFL!!
















That reminds me of the Heavy from TF2.


----------



## gotspeed

cs i think thats two cables dad when he found out about the whole two cables thing.


----------



## 98uk

Let me in! Upgraded from a Silverstone TJ07 to a CM690


----------



## gotspeed

its not that easy alex you must pass a few tests first...
1st eat half a dozen raw eggs and upload to youtube.
2nt you need to eat a table spoon of Cinnamon...
na were joking with ya your in.


----------



## nemesi5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Let me in! Upgraded from a Silverstone TJ07 to a CM690









more like a downgrade?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Let me in! Upgraded from a Silverstone TJ07 to a CM690









What happend to the tj07?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Let me in! Upgraded from a Silverstone TJ07 to a CM690
























Can I has?

@gotspeed


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its not that easy alex you must pass a few tests first...
1st eat half a dozen raw eggs and upload to youtube.
2nt you need to eat a table spoon of Cinnamon...
na were joking with ya your in.









No we are not joking this is a serious thread, we are serious, rules of membership are,
1. Fondle the OPs balls for half an hour with cold latex gloves.
2. Drink a gallon of milk upside down above a pool of bull semen hanging from chicken wire.
3. Give me a HAF 932 and then Gotspeed will give you a reach around and CS_Maan will shave your ass and/or balls.


----------



## gotspeed

at least we will know why first thing monday thread will be closed lol.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
No we are not joking this is a serious thread, we are serious, rules of membership are,
1. Fondle the OPs balls for half an hour with cold latex gloves.
2. Drink a gallon of milk upside down above a pool of bull semen hanging from chicken wire.
3. Give me a HAF 932 and then Gotspeed will give you a reach around and CS_Maan will shave your ass and/or balls.

You really let your imagination run wild there didn't you.


----------



## dandoekno

Hi i have a cm 690 but i can't use my sidefan because it is too loud. Are there any recommendations you guys would have to reduce noise?


----------



## gotspeed

lol and i thought the last 10 pages scared every one away from joining

the side fan doesn't really help that much unless you have a sli set up better off with it in the cd bay area or on the back side of the hard drive rack.


----------



## mothow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
damn I'll have to earn some rep

Hit you off with a rep.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
at least we will know why first thing monday thread will be closed lol.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
you really let your imagination run wild there didn't you.

aahahahahah


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
dude, cheez muncha...you gotta upload all those images so i can have them to man, would be awesome!!! plz plz plz?!?!?!

lulwut? I did upload them... just right click them and select save picture as or copy image location...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
No we are not joking this is a serious thread, we are serious, rules of membership are,
1. Fondle the OPs balls for half an hour with cold latex gloves.
2. Drink a gallon of milk upside down above a pool of bull semen hanging from chicken wire.
3. Give me a HAF 932 and then Gotspeed will give you a reach around and CS_Maan will shave your ass and/or balls.

at first i was like
...
but now i'm like
...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dandoekno* 
Hi i have a cm 690 but i can't use my sidefan because it is too loud. Are there any recommendations you guys would have to reduce noise?

what's a cm690


----------



## doat

cheeze muncha what is wrong with you? you come into this thread and say what is a cm690? i should cut off your balls and sell them to a transvestite.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
cheeze muncha what is wrong with you? you come into this thread and say what is a cm690? i should cut off your balls and sell them to a transvestite.

ROFL, I just noticed that!

Cheez man, how could you







.

CM 690:


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i told you not to join the boy scouts. hey any one here about this cooler master case. im thinking about getting one i think its called the 690cm or 960 cm or something like that i heard its really quiet and very modifiable.

now why didn't he get raped


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
now why didn't he get raped









he did he said he was "touched"


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

he being you? lulz


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wow. I'm speechless. I'm also touched.

no him, and his dad said


----------



## TwoCables

lol oh wow I need to log in more often. Here we go: catch-up time!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i told you not to join the boy scouts. hey any one here about this cooler master case. im thinking about getting one i think its called the 690cm or 960 cm or something like that i heard its really quiet and very modifiable.

What do you say to something like this? lol I can't figure it out! But in my defense, I was tricked!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
And I'm still not on the list :-(

There is no such case. Don't mess with are heads.

And i'm not on the list either









Send a private message to iandroo888, who is the creator of this thread.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
Ok so I just noticed that the front mesh of the case where the grills are at, you know the DVD players can be placed, I feel that it is blowing hot air out of the front without a fan, so if I were to purchase a fan for the front, should I make it blow out or in?

If you're going to put a fan in the 5.25" drive bay, then I would guess it might be totally up to you. I would probably make it intake. However, making it exhaust might make sense too since it's up high. But if you have air coming out of that area, then you must have very, _very_ positive pressure in your case. And if you do, then how did you do it?!

If you don't know what positive pressure is, then it's when there's so much air being brought into the case that it would inflate if it were a balloon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
cs i think thats two cables dad when he found out about the whole two cables thing.

My dad can beat that guy up because my dad's neck is bigger.

Or something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dandoekno* 
Hi i have a cm 690 but i can't use my sidefan because it is too loud. Are there any recommendations you guys would have to reduce noise?

Try to find a place in your BIOS where you can control the fan speed. I was lucky and placed my fans on headers that are controllable through the BIOS. But I still leave the fans at 100% because they only run at approximately 1200 RPM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
now why didn't he get raped









I can run really fast,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
he did he said he was "touched"

but not fast enough.


----------



## gotspeed

lol epic post


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol epic post

I'm cranked up on 5-hour Energy.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Check it check it, just added 5 Yate Loons:


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I'm cranked up on 5-hour Energy.









a friend of mine at itt took one of those at school and fell asleep 20 mins later in class lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
a friend of mine at itt took one of those at school and fell asleep 20 mins later in class lol.

lol whoa


----------



## 98uk

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah... love the crap wire management:


----------



## gotspeed

@alex98uk take a little brighter picture of the cable mess and we can help you hide some of it









cable management for +1 rep is my new job here


----------



## 98uk

Will do tomorrow.

Problem is that I have so many cables due to having 3 hard disks, two fans on my GPU and CPU etc...

I don't really mind, I have no window and temps are great atm!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Will do tomorrow.

Problem is that I have so many cables due to having 3 hard disks, two fans on my GPU and CPU etc...

I don't really mind, I have no window and temps are great atm!

Yeah, but they could be lower with better cable management. Even a 2-3 degree drop in temps can sometimes make a big difference.


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Check it check it, just added 5 Yate Loons:










wat red/black fans are those?


----------



## 98uk

Look like Xilence Red Wings. I have them in the top 2 fans in my CM690


----------



## nemesi5

Found an 80MM yate loon laying around, I want to install it on the right side panel on the back of the mobo. Should I use it as an intake to blow cool air on the back of the mobo or use it as an exhaust and blow hot air out from the mobo?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesi5*


Found an 80MM yate loon laying around, I want to install it on the right side panel on the back of the mobo. Should I use it as an intake to blow cool air on the back of the mobo or use it as an exhaust and blow hot air out from the mobo?


Cooler Master's own diagrams show the 80mm behind the CPU blowing hot air out of the case. I have mine sucking air into the case, thought it would be cool to have some air-flow over the backside of the mobo.


----------



## nemesi5

Think I am going to make it blow out since my case is trapped inside a computer desk, you know the cabinet type where you open the front door and you see the computer


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesi5*


Found an 80MM yate loon laying around, I want to install it on the right side panel on the back of the mobo. Should I use it as an intake to blow cool air on the back of the mobo or use it as an exhaust and blow hot air out from the mobo?


It's my guess that it's best to go with the way Cooler Master thinks it should go and have it as an exhaust. I mean, if there's any heat on that part of the motherboard tray back there, then an exhaust should be more effective than intake. I mean, all an intake will do is blow that warm air around inside that area with nowhere for it to go, except for maybe inside the other parts of the case. However, I haven't experimented with a fan there, so I don't really know what the best position is. But I think exhaust is the best so that it takes any warm air away so that it helps dissipate that heat.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e6800xe* 
wat red/black fans are those?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Look like Xilence Red Wings. I have them in the top 2 fans in my CM690

Nope, they are Yate Loon D12SL-12 RED/BLACKs. 120mm, 1350RPM, 47CFM, 28DB.

Very high quality fans, push decent air. Adding 5 of them to my case dropped CPU idle temps from 43 to 34.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Check it check it, just added 5 Yate Loons:

]http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc158/kugelfangibz/IMG_0770.jpg


wow, i didn't know YL made anything other than brown and cream fans









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


a friend of mine at itt took one of those at school and fell asleep 20 mins later in class lol.


Wow someone can't hold his liquor ...softdrink?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Look like Xilence Red Wings. I have them in the top 2 fans in my CM690


naw, he said yate loons...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesi5*


Found an 80MM yate loon laying around, I want to install it on the right side panel on the back of the mobo. Should I use it as an intake to blow cool air on the back of the mobo or use it as an exhaust and blow hot air out from the mobo?


It must be *15mm* thick to fit in that space. There's only a couple that aren't 25mm soo... bl there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Nope, they are Yate Loon D12SL-12 RED/BLACKs. 120mm, 1350RPM, 47CFM, 28DB.

Very high quality fans, push decent air. Adding 5 of them to my case dropped CPU idle temps from 43 to 34.


...suddenly i'm not so interested. 47CFM at 28dba?? That's really not very good...


----------



## scottath

Its nocta that makes the cream and brown ones....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i don't know the difference


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



It must be *15mm* thick to fit in that space. There's only a couple that aren't 25mm soo... bl there.


I put a 25mm thick fan in that space. It *gasp* _bends the panel a little bit_ but it works... I'm going to try it with the fan blowing out now thanks to you guys' suggestions. I'm also going to re-wire my case tonight because I just threw my computer together to see if it worked and kinda forgot about it...

Does anyone know how much quieter the case gets when you cut out the plastic thingies that support the mesh on the top and front panels, because my case is pretty loud with all of my fans running through there...

I duct-taped the bottom hole of the case because my room is too dusty for it to be an intake, and it would make a really lame exhaust. (the filter is for 140mm fans and all I have are 120s, plus the filter that comes with it isn't very legit.)


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


...suddenly i'm not so interested. 47CFM at 28dba?? That's really not very good...


A lot of fan makers lie on their specs. These are the best bang for buck fans period. I got 5 for $25 CAD. Can't beat that.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Will do tomorrow.

Problem is that I have so many cables due to having 3 hard disks, two fans on my GPU and CPU etc...

I don't really mind, I have no window and temps are great atm!



fan on cpu neon light switch and a total of 6 or 7 fans almost no showing wires.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Wow gotspeed, for all the good tips you give, your cable management isn't that great










.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I put a 25mm thick fan in that space. It *gasp* _bends the panel a little bit_ but it works... I'm going to try it with the fan blowing out now thanks to you guys' suggestions. I'm also going to re-wire my case tonight because I just threw my computer together to see if it worked and kinda forgot about it...

Does anyone know how much quieter the case gets when you cut out the plastic thingies that support the mesh on the top and front panels, because my case is pretty loud with all of my fans running through there...

I duct-taped the bottom hole of the case because my room is too dusty for it to be an intake, and it would make a really lame exhaust. (the filter is for 140mm fans and all I have are 120s, plus the filter that comes with it isn't very legit.)


Too loud? Do you live in a hot environment? I mean, if not, then there's no need to have the fans running that fast. Plus, you only have one GPU.

Now, I know you have 6 case fans, plus the 80mm, so it would be rather difficult - or perhaps impossible to control each of the fans using the BIOS. So, if you can control at least some of them, then control the ones you can, and perhaps get a fan controller for the rest so that you can turn them down to a comfortable sound level. After all, you have 6 case fans!! So, unless you live in a really hot environment where it's like 80Â°F or more all the time, there's actually no need to have that many fans at such a high setting for a rig such as this.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So, unless you live in a really hot environment where it's like 80Â°F or more all the time, there's actually no need to have that many fans at such a high setting for a rig such as this.


Due to crappy A/C in my house, it fluctuates from 76-79 degrees in my room 24/7. At night (when I use my computer more) it is actually higher than it is during the day.

Keep in mind that I live in Pennsylvania, and you'll realize why 79 degrees is pretty bad.


----------



## sweffymo

I also want to keep my processor cool as it is running on the stock heatsink... I want to push my OC further at a later time, but to do that I may need another CPU cooler... I was thinking a Gemini II...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Wow gotspeed, for all the good tips you give, your cable management isn't that great







.

ha ha what! lol look at it again. all those wires behind are before the mobo went in.

edit: o and this http://louissuvoy.wordpress.com/mydesktopsystem

any one wondering about the performance of a true 120
compare this pic to

 this pic


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I put a 25mm thick fan in that space. It *gasp* _bends the panel a little bit_ but it works... I'm going to try it with the fan blowing out now thanks to you guys' suggestions. I'm also going to re-wire my case tonight because I just threw my computer together to see if it worked and kinda forgot about it...

Does anyone know how much quieter the case gets when you cut out the plastic thingies that support the mesh on the top and front panels, because my case is pretty loud with all of my fans running through there...

I duct-taped the bottom hole of the case because my room is too dusty for it to be an intake, and it would make a really lame exhaust. (the filter is for 140mm fans and all I have are 120s, plus the filter that comes with it isn't very legit.)


wow that's really interesting actually... i would have figured 10mm would be a little too much for a side panel.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


A lot of fan makers lie on their specs. These are the best bang for buck fans period. I got 5 for $25 CAD. Can't beat that.


I know but companies like Scythe are supposed to have pretty accurate specs and their specs pwn...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I also want to keep my processor cool as it is running on the stock heatsink... I want to push my OC further at a later time, but to do that I may need another CPU cooler... I was thinking a Gemini II...


imo a xiggy S1283, Sunbeam CCF or TRUE/megatron would be far better... exotic coolers like a gemini can't stack up in all honesty.


----------



## TheScOuT

Hey guys...well I have decided to do a little more modding whlie I have a few weeks off work









1. I want to do a few more cuts on the chasis...open the cable hole a little, open another hole for PCI-E power cables and SATA cables, take out the HD bay and open a hole behind the CPU for better access to the back plate.










2. Another thing I want is a different window. This is kind of what I have in mind.










I have never done a window mod before and I have a few questions for the forum. I am a complete nOOB when it deals with a window mod.

A. What should I use for a window? (I was thinking about getting a 24" x 24" sheet of Polycarbonate) It says it is stronger than Acrylic and Plexiglass. Will this work for a window?

http://www.estreetplastics.com/3_16_...3001585100.htm

B. What is the best way to secure the glass to the side panel?

C. What is the best U channel stuff to use? What size do I need?

Thanks in advance for any responses


----------



## t1n5l3y

Never made a window mod myself, but why dont you take the space of the side fan with it... and put that fan somewhere else. Since you are removing the entire harddrive bays you are already going to get improved airflow. I would say put the space of window covering the harddrive area and put that where the fan is now. Making it one big square.

A. I think normal acrylic is enough that is off course a bit larger then your window size
B. Strong double sided tape would do just fine, no need to glue anything down.
C. Any I suppose, maybe not to fat ones since you want to let the window stick to the double sided tape.

Question for you though how long did it take to get that black interior with priming painting etc...? Realy want to do it too, but not sure...


----------



## hokk

Unmodded but only got today


----------



## doat

I plan on doing a window mod too


----------



## nemesi5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Too loud? Do you live in a hot environment? I mean, if not, then there's no need to have the fans running that fast. Plus, you only have one GPU.

Now, I know you have 6 case fans, plus the 80mm, so it would be rather difficult - or perhaps impossible to control each of the fans using the BIOS. So, if you can control at least some of them, then control the ones you can, and perhaps get a fan controller for the rest so that you can turn them down to a comfortable sound level. After all, you have 6 case fans!! So, unless you live in a really hot environment where it's like 80Â°F or more all the time, there's actually no need to have that many fans at such a high setting for a rig such as this.

You'd be surprised how hot it is in the midwest to the southwest








100F everyday


----------



## TheScOuT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t1n5l3y* 
A. I think normal acrylic is enough that is off course a bit larger then your window size
B. Strong double sided tape would do just fine, no need to glue anything down.
C. Any I suppose, maybe not to fat ones since you want to let the window stick to the double sided tape.

Question for you though how long did it take to get that black interior with priming painting etc...? Realy want to do it too, but not sure...

I think I will just use normal Acrylic...it will also save me about $10. Double sided tape...I didn't think about that. I guess I would have to find some quality tape. I may just end up drilling holes and bolting it on. Maybe get some nice small anodized black bolts. I am still looking for the right U channel stuff









As far as painting my case...it really did not take long. I just took everything off so it was just a bare metal chassis. That took maybe an hour or so. Then I used some 800 grain wet/dry sand paper and roughed it up. That only took maybe 15 minutes. Sprayed it off in the shower to remove all dust...let it dry for about another hour. I put on two coats of primer and then two coats of flat black paint. All 4 coats were medium coats. It dried about 30 minutes between all 4 coats. Then I just threw it all back together. I did it on a Saturday and started about 9 in the morning and I was using it again at 1400. It actually turned out really good. The paint is stronger than I thought it would be.

I used indoor/outdoor Krylon primer and paint...it took about 1.5 cans of primer and paint. I soaked the cans in hot water before using them.

Primer - http://www.krylon.com/products/indooroutdoor_primer/

Paint - http://www.krylon.com/products/indooroutdoor_paint/

You can see what it looks like from the link in my sig


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@thescout.... there's a window modding guide somewhere on the case modding forum here IIRC. sorry i don't have time to linky it for you


----------



## KG363

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/micr...st09/rules.php


----------



## bobfig

hay guys i need help. i just added water cooling to my computer but now it doesn't turn on all the way. when i plug it in it turns all the fans on for like 3 sec and then shuts off. i lapped the cpu and cooler. when i unplug my 8pin header then it stays on but no vid or post. could it be the motherboard or the cpu?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/micr...st09/rules.php

HAHAHAH nice sig i remember that


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
hay guys i need help. i just added water cooling to my computer but now it doesn't turn on all the way. when i plug it in it turns all the fans on for like 3 sec and then shuts off. i lapped the cpu and cooler. when i unplug my 8pin header then it stays on but no vid or post. could it be the motherboard or the cpu?

sounds like a weak or dead psu.

my dell xps did the same thing with its psu died all the fans turned on but it didn't have the power to boot every thing and run.


----------



## bobfig

acculy the psu is fine. i took every thing out and found out that the back of the motherboard had been scratched so its a dead mb now.


----------



## gotspeed

that would do it lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

cut traces = screwed.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its not that easy alex you must pass a few tests first...
1st eat half a dozen raw eggs and upload to youtube.
2nt you need to eat a table spoon of Cinnamon...
na were joking with ya your in.










I'd have a crack at that


----------



## zukosaurus

Here is my little beast. Pay no attention to the cables!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Welcome to OCN! You can fill out your system specs in your User CP up top









dual socket server...







is that an 8800GT i spy in the lower expansion slot?


----------



## zukosaurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Welcome to OCN! You can fill out your system specs in your User CP up top









dual socket server...







is that an 8800GT i spy in the lower expansion slot?


Yes, it is









Had to move it there since I am fixing to add a SAS controller. Swapped the NB stock aluminum heatsink for a Enzotech forged copper one and fan. Still need to switch out the side fans and deal with the cable monster inside


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

cool! Do you use it for gaming or what?


----------



## zukosaurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


cool! Do you use it for gaming or what?


Gaming at times, but use it for virtualized systems, databases and some video/graphic stuff.

Run Everquest on it but its totally funny how fast the zones load on it, almost instant


----------



## doat

me want dual cpu board.............. I need to get one of those tiny fans on my south and north bridge because those things run hot.


----------



## illidan

do some crunching for World Community Grid


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zukosaurus* 
Here is my little beast. Pay no attention to the cables!

















holly cables bat man how many of those are connected to the system or are they just spare wire you had laying around and wanted to toss in the case. lol


----------



## KG363

i want me an i7 skulltrail. Not that I will EVER afford it. lol


----------



## P4LU777




----------



## doat

I plan on doing a window mod just like yours where did you get the edge molding?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I plan on doing a window mod just like yours where did you get the edge molding?


http://www.petrastechshop.com/neruedtrmo.html


----------



## doat

nice that is cheap, thx +rep


----------



## Rian

Hey, thinkig of going OC, anyone reccomend a rad to go on the top of the case? (Thats inside on the top =]) Thankks.


----------



## t1n5l3y

Wouldn't this fit? *http://www.petrastechshop.com/swmcqposerab.html*

Think any 2x120mm fan Radiator with max height of 25mm would fit.


----------



## gotspeed

hey guys im going to be building a new computer for a customer in a few months maybe. her problem is the dust in the room gets in the case she has now and clogs every thing up. at first i was thinking about doing a sealed up case and big heat sinks inside it then i thought about water cooling it. on a case similar to a cm690 maybe were you could mount the radiator inside the case or on top maybe and not need any fans on it. 
its not going to be a top of the line gaming system or any thing that hot. something like a dual core with 2 maybe 4 gigs of ram 1 or 2 hard drives and a video card to do dual monitors.

the dust is from 3 dogs that live in the same room as the computer and also is kind of a mud room from the outside in the front were people come in and the back where the 3 dogs come in and out so theres dirt and short and long dog hair in the air.

questions:
would a cm690 work good letting the heat from the chip sets, video card, and psu rise up and flow out of the case.
could you run a water cooler with out a fan on a 2x120 or maybe a 3x120 radiator?

this is a little more ontopic


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Hey, thinkig of going OC, anyone reccomend a rad to go on the top of the case? (Thats inside on the top =]) Thankks.


Check out my rig, internally water cooled cm690 link, i used a black ice gt 240 stealth and it fits nicely inside the top.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


hey guys im going to be building a new computer for a customer in a few months maybe. her problem is the dust in the room gets in the case she has now and clogs every thing up. at first i was thinking about doing a sealed up case and big heat sinks inside it then i thought about water cooling it. on a case similar to a cm690 maybe were you could mount the radiator inside the case or on top maybe and not need any fans on it. 
its not going to be a top of the line gaming system or any thing that hot. something like a dual core with 2 maybe 4 gigs of ram 1 or 2 hard drives and a video card to do dual monitors.

the dust is from 3 dogs that live in the same room as the computer and also is kind of a mud room from the outside in the front were people come in and the back where the 3 dogs come in and out so theres dirt and short and long dog hair in the air.

questions:
would a cm690 work good letting the heat from the chip sets, video card, and psu rise up and flow out of the case.
could you run a water cooler with out a fan on a 2x120 or maybe a 3x120 radiator?

this is a little more ontopic










Does she absolutely have to have it there? I mean, can she take better care of her computer and maybe put it in a cleaner part of the house? Perhaps she could also be taught the extreme importance of keeping the computer dust-free.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Does she absolutely have to have it there? I mean, can she take better care of her computer and maybe put it in a cleaner part of the house? Perhaps she could also be taught the extreme importance of keeping the computer dust-free.


not really. its a small house with only one other living room/family room area rest of the house is bedrooms bathroom and what not. also she does a lot of shipping and stuff from the garage so it would be better for the system to be close to the garage instead of having to track that dirt from the garage to the other side of the house to a bed room or were ever else.

as it is now she ends up having it cleaned out at the shop that built it once every 6 months it sounds like and before she know i did computer work she had them do a few little upgrades on it. nothing crazy quick but shes going to replace it next time it needs to be cleaned or fixed any thing like that it sounds like.

the room isn't a war zone just has a great Dane and 2 medium sized dogs. the computer is off the floor on the desk. the dust falling on stuff isn't that bad just the computer she has right now doesn't move the air that well so any that gets in isn't being moved through the case. i didn't check but its got a pretty small fan on the back and a psu fan and thats it i think. its got 6 or 7 horizontal ovals in the front of the case and she said about once a week you start to see the dust show up just below the opening.

im thinking a 65watt core2 processor.


----------



## alltoasters

hopefully i will be getting this case allong with a new rig soon

a freind of mine has one and i love it.

it is just such a nicely made case.


----------



## iandroo888

SPOILER !!!

SPOILER !!!

SPOILER !!!

OMG !!! WHAT IS THIS ?!?!?!










ITS A BRAND NEW VIRGIN 690 !!!










It's side uncovered


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yay iandroooooooooooooooooooooooooo

modz!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Should I cut off the plastic mesh in the top panel?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

prolly, but more dust will accumulate there...


----------



## Mottaman

Hi, I am brand new here... I purchased my cm 690 only 24 hours ago and will be building my new i7 system in the coming weeks. I need to ask, what is the maximum heatsink size for this case? I have been looking at the Akasa Nero which comes in at about 160.5mm and I want to make sure this will actually fit into my case prior to purchasing it.

Thanks for your replies. Ill be able to take some pictures after I put it all together, but other than adding some fans, it won't really be modded, I haven't ever tried anything like that but maybe in the future.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Add me. http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?d...system&i=38658


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mottaman*


Hi, I am brand new here... I purchased my cm 690 only 24 hours ago and will be building my new i7 system in the coming weeks. I need to ask, what is the maximum heatsink size for this case? I have been looking at the Akasa Nero which comes in at about 160.5mm and I want to make sure this will actually fit into my case prior to purchasing it.

Thanks for your replies. Ill be able to take some pictures after I put it all together, but other than adding some fans, it won't really be modded, I haven't ever tried anything like that but maybe in the future.


i have a true 120 black (63.44 x W132 x H160.5 mm) in mine with a window and it fits with a little to spare. i moved my top fans to the outside of the top side of the case to give a little more room around the top of the heat sink. just cut the grills out and made the sides bigg enough to slide the fan in to the middle and removed the plastic mesh in the top panel too. make it quieter too.

btw you have one of the best cases to mod








edit: just found this http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...r-group-test/7
if you got a few extra bucks the true would beat the akasa nero and if your thinking about over clocking down the road it would be handy there too.


----------



## Gyro

Mottaman,this should help.

Gyro


----------



## Mottaman

gyro: that is beyond perfect, where did you find it?

gotspeed: to be honest i was reading http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...r-group-test/9 and kind of just skipped to the end where it said the Nero was good, but i guess they r saying its the most bang for the buck at that price

Do you just have the 2 top fans and the back fans for the TRUE? i dont see you having a fan attached to it. I've never actually used a non stock cooler, this is new to me, each time i build a system I try to expand my customizations and overclocking is all new to me.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mottaman* 
gyro: that is beyond perfect, where did you find it?

gotspeed: to be honest i was reading http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...r-group-test/9 and kind of just skipped to the end where it said the Nero was good, but i guess they r saying its the most bang for the buck at that price

Do you just have the 2 top fans and the back fans for the TRUE? i dont see you having a fan attached to it. I've never actually used a non stock cooler, this is new to me, each time i build a system I try to expand my customizations and overclocking is all new to me.

no i got a fan on the front of the true. my system was kinda like yours, first after market heat sink and first time o/c on it. the true is beyond perfect and the fan that i have on it was a little pricey but even running at 1700 rpm you can't hear it inside the case. i can't find the link for it but the place i got it from was the only one i could find that had it and some one else in the club has the same fan. mine is just o/c to 3.2 atm but im sure i could hit 3.5 with out a problem its really easy to o/c this i7.


----------



## Gyro

Mottaman ,got it from the coolermaster site;http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=17&id=2908click on the support tab.

Gyro


----------



## Mottaman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
no i got a fan on the front of the true. my system was kinda like yours, first after market heat sink and first time o/c on it. the true is beyond perfect and the fan that i have on it was a little pricey but even running at 1700 rpm you can't hear it inside the case. i can't find the link for it but the place i got it from was the only one i could find that had it and some one else in the club has the same fan. mine is just o/c to 3.2 atm but im sure i could hit 3.5 with out a problem its really easy to o/c this i7.

Ok well i had purchased a few of noctua nf-s12 fans for the case, so i can put one on the heat sink and 2 on the top of the case.

The fans I put on the top of my case, should they be blowing in or out? I was reading about positive and negative air pressure and really cant figure out which cools better. I'll have the 3 fans that come with the case, front back and "window" and it appears 2 of them are intake fans. So, which way should i orient the top fans?

Also, I ran a test of my psu wires in the case tonight. I bought the PC Power and Cooling 750w and it blocks off half of the bottom wire hole, and the 8pin mobo wire looks like it will barely reach the socket. So I am thinking of expanding those holes a little. As I have no experience doing this, what is the best way to do it? My friend has a drill (and yes goggles) so I can go borrow his, but how do I go about smoothing the edges so they don't cut me or the wires?


----------



## bobfig

well kids hers my water cooling for those that didnt see it in the other thread. sorry for the crappy camera.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mottaman* 
Ok well i had purchased a couple of noctua nf-s12 fans for the case, but I guess I could go with only 1 on the top of the case, for now at least.

The fan I put on the top of my case, should it be blowing in or out? I was reading about positive and negative air pressure and really cant figure out which cools better. I'll have the 3 fans that come with the case, front back and "window" and it appears 2 of them are intake fans. So, which way should i orient the top fan? and will it really make a difference which of the 2 spots i put it in?

Also, I ran a test of my psu wires in the case tonight. I bought the PC Power and Cooling 750w and it blocks off half of the bottom wire hole, and the 8pin mobo wire looks like it will barely reach the socket. So I am thinking of expanding those holes a little. As I have no experience doing this, what is the best way to do it? My friend has a drill (and yes goggles) so I can go borrow his, but how do I go about smoothing the edges so they don't cut me or the wires?

dremel is your friend








i just cut mine and filed the edges clean. i have a zalman 850 so its covers the whole completely. made it longer and a little taller. also had to get a extender for the 8 pin cpu cable to run it behind the board ever thing else reached fine.

as for the fans use the back of the 2 top fan slots and make it blow out the top help get the hot air from after the cpu out of the case.

post some pics asap i do wire management for +1 rep


----------



## doat

Bobfig, what is that little wooden box?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Bobfig, what is that little wooden box?

Looks like an amp.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Bobfig, what is that little wooden box?

its a headphone amp. its the PCB version of a "Millett Starving Student hybrid amp " that i made about a month back. http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mil.../index231.html


----------



## gotspeed

thats what i was thinking and was going to post but got sidetracked









btw link is broken


----------



## doat

what does a headphone amp do?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
what does a headphone amp do?

it makes sound, sound more like sound....

sorry to any one that doesn't speak English natively thats is going to be a hard sentence to read


----------



## doat

It's hard to read for me and i speak english


----------



## Flirto_stud

Awr8 guys here's the latest build i did ! Used my fav case offcourse...the CM 690 !

*Gonna start out with the specs....
*

*Intel Core2duo e8200 @ 2.66ghz OC'ed to 3.2ghz (1600 FSB for now)
MSI P43 Neo 3-F ICH10R motherboard
Corsair XMS2 DHX CL4 pc6400 800Mhz Ram modules @ 4-4-4-12 timings
XFX Radeon 4870 1GB DDR5 edition
Western Digital 640GB Dual platter Caviar Green HDD 16mb cache
Cooler Master Real Power 620W Modular PSU
Sony DRU-860S Sata DVDRW
Cooler Master RC-690 Chassis
ViewSonic VX2260 22 inch full HD 1080p LCD*

*
And now for a little build log with pics !*

*
The parts for the build (CM PSU missing







)*










*The Beauty of a mobo that is the MSI P43 Neo3-F ( with processor and RAM fitted outside casing )*










*The CM 690 Chassis (out of stock everywhere...was a pain to find :l...but worth it! (thanks Ali







)*










*The Psu fitted and Cable management started...notice the cables routed towards back..and front panel connection routed to front through small holes that can only be thought after serious visualizing







*










*The cable management Completed ( rightward view of the case..what do you think ?) side panel was easily closed with no issues at all !*










*And finally! The COMPETED BUILD ( HQ PIC )*










*So guys lemme know what ya think..would love your feedback !*


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

have fun with that board







I had the P45 version (identical in every other way) and it died within 3 months, leaving me computer-less for another three months.







Gigabyte


----------



## Preci

Can i be added to the list please, in the process of buildin it and atm i have had the case for afew hours and its at its bare bones and i have taken the hunny come out from front and top. Its in bare bones because i am painting it black, just about to go get the paint to do it


















more pics to come


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
have fun with that board







I had the P45 version (identical in every other way) and it died within 3 months, leaving me computer-less for another three months.








Gigabyte









now now cheez muncha not every one chews on there motherboard every morning maybe his will fair better


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Mottaman,this should help.

Gyro

I never even thought to look on their site for something like that. That's something that will be useful to me in the future.

By the way, I think posting the URL to the PDF is easier.









http://www.coolermaster.com/support/...ion_RC-690.pdf


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
now now cheez muncha not every one chews on there motherboard every morning maybe his will fair better









pfffft, i didn't even overvolt the NB... just a cheap POS. Never buying MSI again.

next board will probably be a gigabyte P55 or 790FX... that biostar P55 does look good though.


----------



## gotspeed

lol
i never have bought msi just....
evga
gigabyte
western digital
seagate
lg
gskill
ocz
corsair
yea i think thats it. OH wait a min and CoolerMaster









building a system for a another friend next week







need to move some money around so i can buy the parts going to be in a CM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119189 its a nice little case half what a cm690 is but still very quiet and cool looking when its all done


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol
i never have bought msi just....
evga
gigabyte
western digital
seagate
lg
gskill
ocz
corsair
yea i think thats it. OH wait a min and CoolerMaster









building a system for a another friend next week







need to move some money around so i can buy the parts going to be in a CM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119189 its a nice little case half what a cm690 is but still very quiet and cool looking when its all done

i dont like the look on that case.... i think its the power button. try this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119161 for $10 less. i got that for my dad and been doing very nicely.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i dont like the look on that case.... i think its the power button. try this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119161 for $10 less. i got that for my dad and been doing very nicely.

na that case looks awsome in person the newegg pic doesn't look as good but in perosn that is a sweet looking case. got some flash and mostly dark. its kinda like the 690 with the flashy rails going up and across the top.

the feet were extra and im going to do them on this system as a surprise too, they match good with the led color

Edit: the blue ring around the power button if the hdd light so it lights up all the way around i don't have a pic of it lit but it looks good. its the main thing i like about the case.

hey guys what you think about this wallpaper im working on. i might turn some stuff around a little and clean it up some more. any ideas? btw its for evgas decade contests


----------



## hackm0d

Here's my completely unmodded, three-year-old incredibly dusty CM690!








I took the intake filter for the bottom fan and mounted it on the front! That should be a mod!








P.S. Can you spot the cables?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wow that is quite dusty...


----------



## hackm0d

I did mention it was three-years-old.








I dust out the fans and the insides, and wash the filters, but never got around to blowing out the case.


----------



## doat

Wow it really is incredibly dusty, you should cut out those fan grills.


----------



## hackm0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Wow it really is incredibly dusty, you should cut out those fan grills.

How (and why) would I do that?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

less noise and more air









and it looks better too


----------



## hackm0d

How do I cut the fan grills?


----------



## doat

Use a dremel and be sure to file the edges down because they will be very sharp.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hackm0d* 
How do I cut the fan grills?

With something that will cut through plastic or metal, depending on what you decide to cut.









Oh, and is your front bezel loose? I asked because I noticed that it's not on all the way.


----------



## doat

I would not use metal cutters because you can easily bend the case a dremel works best.


----------



## hackm0d

Yeah it is a bit loose, Cables, the first day the case came my brother punched it in jealousy and anger, leaving a minor dent in the side panel and the front bezel to come loose.








Also, I don't get it, what am I supposed to cut here? I've never modded anything, ever.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hackm0d* 
Yeah it is a bit loose, Cables, the first day the case came my brother punched it in jealousy and anger, leaving a minor dent in the side panel and the front bezel to come loose.








Also, I don't get it, what am I supposed to cut here? I've never modded anything, ever.









Like this BUT put filters on the side panel fans because it will get dusty quickly.


----------



## theCanadian

I wouldnt have cut out the grills over the side panel and the rear exhaust, but each to his own.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
I wouldnt have cut out the grills over the side panel and the rear exhaust, but each to his own.

Well with my yate loons and ultra kaze 3k i needed to because it was much louder with the grills on.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hackm0d* 
Yeah it is a bit loose, Cables, the first day the case came my brother punched it in jealousy and anger, leaving a minor dent in the side panel and the front bezel to come loose.








Also, I don't get it, what am I supposed to cut here? I've never modded anything, ever.









Oh. I thought it just loosened over time from taking it on and off. You see, I'm worried that this will happen, so I had to ask.

Anyway, not only can you cut like above, but with the front bezel, you would just cut the plastic stuff that almost looks like a honeycomb shape. You can also cut the filter portion out of the front filter assembly so that the fan can still be mounted in the front.

If you want to get an idea of how much of a difference it makes, then turn the computer off, unscrew a fan, then turn the computer back on (but go into the BIOS or something so you don't have to worry about taking the time to shut Windows down properly).

While holding this fan, feel the performance with the fan just out in the open with no obstructions. Then put the fan where it was before and then try to feel the performance. You'll notice a huge decrease in the airflow.

Now do the same with the front intake. Except this should be easier: take the front fan out along with the filter assembly. Turn the computer back on, and put it into the BIOS again to make it easy to turn the computer off when you're done. Detach the fan from the filter though. With the fan just sitting out in the open, feel its performance. Now just put the filter on the fan, but you don't need to attach the screws. Just put the filter on as though you're going to re-attach it. Now feel the performance. It feels like you just turned the fan off. The amount of difference is ridiculously huge.

So, if you ever need to increase your airflow, then this is one way to do it!! However, you shouldn't need to unless you live in a really hot place where your computer room's temps are always sweltering hot. Or, you can do it for e-peen.


----------



## doat

Twopenises i mean cables, its 4AM here do you really have to type that much?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Twopenises i mean cables, its 4AM here do you really have to type that much?


----------



## doat

HAHAHAHAAH i love that picture


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Twopenises i mean cables, its 4AM here do you really have to type that much?










I see what you did there too. LOL

But if I didn't type that much, then I wouldn't kill as much time.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I see what you did there too. LOL

But if I didn't type that much, then I wouldn't kill as much time.


haahha, i am killing time to see Mars and Venus near the moon but right now there are light clouds hopefully it will clear up by the time the sun rises. I hope i can see Mars and Venus in some detail.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


haahha, i am killing time to see Mars and Venus near the moon but right now there are light clouds hopefully it will clear up by the time the sun rises. I hope i can see Mars and Venus in some detail.


If not, then you can always find some nice pictures on the internet to tide you over.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If not, then you can always find some nice pictures on the internet to tide you over.










Space telescope pictures are good and all but seeing it in person is better.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Space telescope pictures are good and all but seeing it in person is better.


Technically, you'd be seeing them in person by looking at pictures. You'd be seeing the pictures in person!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Technically, you'd be seeing them in person by looking at pictures. You'd be seeing the pictures in person!


well yea technically all we see are pictures of them since it takes time for the light to travel to us so what we see is like looking into the past.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well with my yate loons and ultra kaze 3k i needed to because it was much louder with the grills on.


Always could have rubber mounted them.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Always could have rubber mounted them.


It also helps airflow.


----------



## theCanadian

recheck my post... i added a picture


----------



## doat

well i didnt have rubber mounts and i did notice that the fans were quieter without the grill.


----------



## gotspeed

wow guys just wow...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey,

i would like to join the CM690 club.
My case is modded. I cutted out the middle of the HDDrack, removed the stock power switch, hdd led, power led and reset switch. 
Now they are on top of my case, where the usb, sata, audio etc used to be. I filled it all up and sanded it. After that i painted it black/blue.
Drilled some holes and fitted led's and switches in.

Here are some pictures from my CM690 mod, called The Blue Bastard.
Ive got an Amd Phenom x4 9950 BE, 6gig ddr2 ram, 9600gt 1gb, and some other stuff.


















































































Testing led

Finished

(just delete it if its 2 big or 2 much)

There are 9 extra fans, a 140mm fan in my psu, 2x80mm on my GPU and 90mm on my cpu. Its running cold enough








got idle of 26 with all fans max, and 30 with 4 fans switched off, and the rest running as slow as possible without getting warnings from my zalman zm-mfc2.

Everything is stock speed, but i think i could overclock it a little...









grtz, Bassie


----------



## Preci

OK guys i posted eairlier today with my unmoded case, i have now sprayed it and put my inners in.









The dvd and PSU are to be replaced when i get some money to get it done.
Cables:








Back:


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

haha looks like scottath's case before he BTX'd it...


----------



## Preci

ye i guess it does a little bit, i dunno tho if he changed the front fan to red but i have, also stealthed my fan controller andwill probably do the same when i get my new dvd drive.

i am also goin to change that bloody gfx fan as well, its far to loud and i have a spare dial one controller so a 120 fan is goin on it tomoro and linked up to controlle it, also need to get some temp's for my cpu with the heatsink pointin down and then pointing sideways as well see which is better + i did the top fans wrong so they need changin as well, that will also be done 2moro


----------



## sweffymo

Has anybody who asked to be added to the group in the last few weeks been added? I really want to add your "insignia" to my uh... sig.

I guess that's why they're called "insignia..." <(^^,)>


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i would like to join, but there is no reaction on my post yet...


----------



## cs_maan

Great looking 690 Bastiaan, you'll get added as soon as iandroo888 updates the thread, just be patient


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thanx








costed me a lot of work to get the painting on the mesh look good, but now im happy the way it looks...
now ive got to upgrade the hardware, i want my cpu running around 3.0ghz, but my stressed temp is 50C with zalman cnps9500 and a lot of extra fans...
if there is anyone who wants to help with the cooling tell me in pm, i prefer air, but if therse no way out water would be the only option for my hot 140w cpu...


----------



## TwoCables

Or you could always just send a private message to the Thread Starter of a club and ask to join that way.


----------



## doat

Twopenises is at it again


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Twopenises is at it again









Now if I could only find two you-know-whats.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thanx








costed me a lot of work to get the painting on the mesh look good, but now im happy the way it looks...
now ive got to upgrade the hardware, i want my cpu running around 3.0ghz, but my stressed temp is 50C with zalman cnps9500 and a lot of extra fans...
if there is anyone who wants to help with the cooling tell me in pm, i prefer air, but if therse no way out water would be the only option for my hot 140w cpu...

I sent you a PM that should help you figure out what coolers you should look into and what fans







.

TwoCables you need to be more relentless towards doat







.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I sent you a PM that should help you figure out what coolers you should look into and what fans







.

TwoCables you need to be more relentless towards doat







.

I'll get him eventually. I just have to wait until I have a moment of pure genius. hehe


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I'll get him eventually. I just have to wait until I have a moment of pure genius. hehe

Hehe that should be easy, considering his "condition".


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Hehe that should be easy, considering his "condition".









I didn't know that he had one.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I didn't know that he had one.

Well if you can call ******** a condition then yes







.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Well if you can call ******** a condition then yes







.

Aw, but he's just joking around.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Aw, but he's just joking around.

Haha me too don't worry







. We do this on AIM all day.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Haha me too don't worry







. We do this on AIM all day.

Doh. hehe

Wait. Doat!


----------



## doat

i dont know what cs maan just said but he is a ***atron


----------



## Mottaman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i moved my top fans to the outside of the top side of the case to give a little more room around the top of the heat sink. just cut the grills out and made the sides bigg enough to slide the fan in to the middle and removed the plastic mesh in the top panel too. make it quieter too.


I got the dremel and im ready to do a little modding to my case since the holes near the top and bottom of the case were slightly in the wrong positioning for my wires.

Now I am trying to figure out the top of my case based on the quote from above. If i remove the plastic mesh is there enough room for a fan or do i NEED to cut the grills and hang the fan in the middle? If i just put them inside the case, is there enough room for the TRUE. How much airflow is blocked by leaving the grill intact? And is there any benefit in making one topfan an intake and the other an outtake fan, as opposed to both being outtakes (having a nice air rotation at the top)?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mottaman* 
I got the dremel and im ready to do a little modding to my case since the holes near the top and bottom of the case were slightly in the wrong positioning for my wires.

Now I am trying to figure out the top of my case based on the quote from above. If i remove the plastic mesh is there enough room for a fan or do i NEED to cut the grills and hang the fan in the middle? If i just put them inside the case, is there enough room for the TRUE. How much airflow is blocked by leaving the grill intact? And is there any benefit in making one topfan an intake and the other an outtake fan, as opposed to both being outtakes (having a nice air rotation at the top)?

i removed all the plastic mesh on mine front and top looks a lot cooler and reduced the noise a little. same with the case mesh on the top fans less stuff in the way of the fan less noise the air makes and more air flow. after doing it i think i could have zip tided the bottom of the fans to the case instead of the top of the fans on the out side. it wasn't needed to put the true in but it gave me some more room around it to put a cold cathode tube right above the true and in front of the fans.

the zip ties worked really well for holding the fans in because you otherwise would have had to do the screws from the middle of the fan to the outside. but next time i have every thing apart i think im going to move the fans up a little higher so there is just a little more room in the case and make the fans closer to the outside case mesh so more air gets pushed through it.

i did have to cut a little of the top plastic on the back so it would clip in but it was no match for a cheap par of wire cutters from my school tool box lol.

right now :
____________
|___| |___|

after:

___________
|---| |---|


----------



## Biddlyboobaa

I have one =) i haven't modded yet, are they easy to mod?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biddlyboobaa*


I have one =) i haven't modded yet, are they easy to mod?


yes.

can you use a dremel and zip ties?


----------



## Preci

Just finished modin my gfx card, (9600 GT)
Before:








After:








also taped up the side vents where cpu and gfx fans sit to help with the air in the case so that will help take temps down a little bit which it has, all fans on low temp was at 50 and with side taped up and fans still on low its at 48, fans on a little higher temp is on 45 so its goin down alot now, gfx temps have also gone down from 53 to 49-50 so its all good


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

for €25 you can buy an Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo. 
My idle went down with 10C and stressed with 16C.


----------



## TwoCables

LOL Preci: I was so not expecting the case fan. I sat there studying the un-modded version, and then I scrolled down really fast to instantly reveal the modded version, and I actually busted a gut for a sec. I mean, I seriously did not expect that. lol!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just some more pics of my 690. I am doing a full rebuild because I finally got another pump for my WCing setup. So as of tomorrow I should have pics of this thing on water. Here's a coupe progress pics, and a few of what my place looks like when I am building. Random parts everywhere. I left the "mess" out of the pics, but you still can see what I am talking about.

My temp rig I put together so I don't have to suffer without a pc while I work on my sig rig. Another CM case of course.
 

Now some parts, in need of some cleaning before I use them again in my 690.

Yum!



And my progress thus far.


And the modder, complete with Sunday morning hang over.

Here's a few more. The two little "knobs" sticking out the top mesh are hidden Zalman fan mates o control the two top fans as they are the loud ones.


----------



## doat

Very nice


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Very nice

Thanks man! I added a couple more pics while you posted, so there should be a few new ones you haven't seen now. Maybe you caught them.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Thanks man! I added a couple more pics while you posted, so there should be a few new ones you haven't seen now. Maybe you caught them.

Yea i dont see any pics so i probably did see them right after you posted them or something. Wish i could manage my cables like you did but i got a water cooling setup so it's very cramped in my case.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Yea i dont see any pics so i probably did see them right after you posted them or something. Wish i could manage my cables like you did but i got a water cooling setup so it's very cramped in my case.

Cable management has only just begun, notice I don't have my PSU in there yet! I'm really taking my time with it this time since I have a spare rig to play on until my beast is up and going again.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Would it be possible to find a way to mount a DVD drive on the bottom of the side of the case? In the area of the HDD bay, forgive MS Paint but I was impatient:









Where I drew the white box.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Would it be possible to find a way to mount a DVD drive on the bottom of the side of the case? In the area of the HDD bay, forgive MS Paint but I was impatient:









Where I drew the white box.

It might be, but it would be a pain I think. The HDD cage would likely need to be removed, and then you would want it so the side panel could still be removed easily so you likely would not be able to flush mount the drive with the case panel. Could always try it, but it won't be a simple mod IMO. Why would you want it there? Thinking of rad in the front or something?


----------



## Afrodisiac

I want to put a triple rad on top and have dual LED fans in front (the second one being right on top of the stock one). That leaves no space for a DVD drive AFAIK.

This is just an idea though, when I paint my case interior black soon, I'm going to examine it long and hard and measure everything that can be measured.


----------



## Preci

haha thanks twocables haha, ye i know about the heatsink but i dont have the money atm and wont for some time + im gettin a new gfx card when i get some money to so i dont wanna waste it on a new heatsink and some fans so just throw a case fan on it and have done with it, temps are a little higher but i can deal with that.

@Afrodisiac, y dont you mod the front bottom of the case under the fan cut it out and put it there save messin with the side panal, that way its out of the way and will be a pritty nice lookin mod to


----------



## Afrodisiac

Hm, good idea but is there any space down there?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hey,

@ Aaron_Henderson
looks real nice!
but 1 question, where are you going to put your hdd's? cause i dont see any place for them on the pictures, only in the 5.25" bays on top of your water reservoir.
anyway, it looks great, since i painted my interior black i dont want anything else








makes a big difference...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I want to put a triple rad on top and have dual LED fans in front (the second one being right on top of the stock one). That leaves no space for a DVD drive AFAIK.

This is just an idea though, when I paint my case interior black soon, I'm going to examine it long and hard and measure everything that can be measured.


I think you should be able to fit rad up top, DVD drive as high up as it can go in the 5.25" bays under the rad, and you should still be able to put a 120 in the remaining drive bay space. Would save you a lot of hassle. Good luck with the mod though!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hey,

looks real nice!
but 1 question, where are you going to put your hdd's? cause i dont see any place for them on the pictures, only in the 5.25" bays on top of your water reservoir.
anyway, it looks great, since i painted my interior black i dont want anything else








makes a big difference...


Thanks a lot! I mounted a sideways HDD cage from a Centurion case into the 5.25" bays so I can add up to 3 HDD's and still be "tool-less". So I am good there! Have to paint the cage still though, as you can see.


----------



## gotspeed

http://img505.imageshack.us/i/pict0329.jpg/
missing....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


http://img505.imageshack.us/i/pict0329.jpg/
missing....


I know, not sure what happened. I upload it again later, imageshack.us has been slacking lately because a bunch of my pics went MIA from other threads and I had to repost them. I'll probably wait until I have some more progress pics. I'm taking a bit of a break from it but I plan to have it done by tomorrow night or so.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ah, thats one option








should work i guess...
and if you have any time left maybe you should remove the original power switches and put them on top, gives the case a nice finishing touch. Its not much work, only put some bondo or stuff like that in the holes, sand it clean it and paint it...









@ Afrodisiac, ive got 1 120mm fan between my dvd drive and my zalman zm-mfc2, 3 bays is enough...


----------



## gotspeed

@doat post a pic of the inside of your case

@aaron try flickr a lot better









o and painting gf's case today. will post a pic or two later as its not a 690....


----------



## doat

Afro, how would you fit a triple rad on the top? do you plan on moving the top headphone jack, USB, etc. somewhere else? I would like to see progress pics because a triple rad would really help get the most out of my new water block.

Gotspeed, this is the newest pic i have of the inside of my case lol, i could take one right now but i would have to turn off my pc because for some reason when i move a cable it shuts down.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

@ Doat, just realized I've never seen the insides of your 690 yet, very nice!


----------



## doat

Thanks, i added more UV dye so it glows a darker blue i might take some pics of the glow tonight


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

@ doat, sounds like short circuit...
I just removed that usb and audio stuff.. there are now 5 led's and 5 switches there, power, 3 fans and 1 for extra led's. but if you want to put there a fan, you should remove some of the metal cover otherwise your airflow is real bad...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


@ doat, sounds like short circuit...
I just removed that usb and audio stuff.. there are now 5 led's and 5 switches there, power, 3 fans and 1 for extra led's. but if you want to put there a fan, you should remove some of the metal cover otherwise your airflow is real bad...


yea i think it is a short but i can't figure out where only place i can think of is my water block but i put electrical tape where the screws might touch on the back of the mobo tray. Ever since i got this new block it has been hell and i dont even notice a temp drop then again i need a triple rad to get the most out of it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, only thing you could do is check everything again..
i got also a shortcut in my system, 1 of my top switches, the 1 for all the led's, shuts my pc down if i activate it... but i dont have any time to fix it..

How far does your pc start up? or is it only power on and shut down without a startup?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, only thing you could do is check everything again..
i got also a shortcut in my system, 1 of my top switches, the 1 for all the led's, shuts my pc down if i activate it... but i dont have any time to fix it..

How far does your pc start up? or is it only power on and shut down without a startup?


well just a min ago i picked up my keyboard to shake out the stuff in it and it pulled the chord and my pc just shut down then booted back up, when it shuts down it just turns off like the power went out or the plug has been pulled.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


well just a min ago i picked up my keyboard to shake out the stuff in it and it pulled the chord and my pc just shut down then booted back up, when it shuts down it just turns off like the power went out or the plug has been pulled.


Haha, its probably because of the keyboard, by the way you used the wrong term for CORD, (*CHORD* is for musical instruments).

ALSO, I'm jealouz of your dSLR, I want one.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Haha, its probably because of the keyboard, by the way you used the wrong term for CORD, (*CHORD* is for musical instruments).

ALSO, I'm jealouz of your dSLR, I want one.


oh yea thats right it is cord lol didn't realize that thanks. I need a nap or something.

Well it's my bros and it is a Canon EOS digital rebel XTI but i think it also known as a DSLR and how did you know i was using that did you see pics of my new water block?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ok, im sure its a shortcircuit, i got the same.
the only thing is where... and the only way to find out is removing everything that is not needed for a startup, check if it starts, if its not than you should rebuild it... and isolate all the parts that could be the reason for a short. Cause i think you dont like to rebuild it 10 times...xD

(btw, i like this forum, finally something that interested me)


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


ok, im sure its a shortcircuit, i got the same.
the only thing is where... and the only way to find out is removing everything that is not needed for a startup, check if it starts, if its not than you should rebuild it... and isolate all the parts that could be the reason for a short. Cause i think you dont like to rebuild it 10 times...xD


Yea for me it is a pain to squeeze everything back in around the tubes and stuff. Are you suppose to put washers on the motherboard stand offs?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


oh yea thats right it is cord lol didn't realize that thanks. I need a nap or something.

Well it's my bros and it is a Canon EOS digital rebel XTI but i think it also known as a DSLR and how did you know i was using that did you see pics of my new water block?


I did see pics of your new WB, and the difference between a regular digital camera and a DSLR is like night and day, that's why I can tell







. The quality of a DSLR is amazing compared to a digital camera.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, if its close to anything from metal or some like that its maybe the best, 
but as maan said, maybe its just the keyboard...xD


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I did see pics of your new WB, and the difference between a regular digital camera and a DSLR is like night and day, that's why I can tell







. The quality of a DSLR is amazing compared to a digital camera.


Oh yea i love that camera in fact that pic of my glowing loop took like 10-15 seconds for one shot and i just love it.

I don't think its my keyboard because it happens when i move any cord and i didn't realize it was that douchebag CS_Maan because he changed his avatar lol.


----------



## Mottaman

Well the dremeling went well i think

As you can see from the pictures, this is my 1st time using the dremel, so its a little rough. On the top of the case i cut out the grills so i can get fans in those holes. I will be getting some ties tomorrow to attach the fans. Inside the case I expanded the holes on the top and bottom so I could fit the wires behind the mobo better. And I removed that peice of plastic on the bottom of the case because its only use seemed to be to piss me off and get in the way of my PSU's wires.

Once my heatsink arrives (tomorrow i hope) Ill finally be able to start actual assembly of the computer.

BTW, what tool is used to cut the plastic from the top of the case? Wire cutters? scissors dont get in there to apply the pressure needed to cut them, and I was afraid to use the dremel in case i went through the top of the case.


----------



## doat

Very nice i think you make the psu hole a bit taller unless you can keep the cables in a line or something.


----------



## Mottaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Very nice i think you make the psu hole a bit taller unless you can keep the cables in a line or something.



well what I am thinking is that the 2 MOBO power cables need to go in there. As well as 1 4pin for the dvd in the top slot and the graphics card cable.

Then maybe the front/top panel cables can come through there since they are really small.

After that I can see what else fits to just hide behind the mobo, and whatever else I can just run into the bottom slot under the front fan. I wish i had a PSU with detachable wires but that's not what I bought this time.

I just removed the front panel so I could install the dvd, the other slots have those thin pieces of metal that seem really flimsy, is there any reason to keep them in?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mottaman*


well what I am thinking is that the 2 MOBO power cables need to go in there. As well as 1 4pin for the dvd in the top slot and the graphics card cable.

Then maybe the front/top panel cables can come through there since they are really small.

After that I can see what else fits to just hide behind the mobo, and whatever else I can just run into the bottom slot under the front fan. I wish i had a PSU with detachable wires but that's not what I bought this time.

I just removed the front panel so I could install the dvd, the other slots have those thin pieces of metal that seem really flimsy, is there any reason to keep them in?


Well i took mine out because i had a fan in the drive bay but you can either leave them in or take them out doesn't matter.


----------



## gotspeed

look at the wire for the reset button.........


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
look at the wire for the reset button.........

what?


----------



## gotspeed

the front buttons maybe the wire for the reset butten going to the motherboard headers is shorting out.... and acting like you hit the reset button(ie shutting off and restarting.)


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
what?

DOAT


----------



## doat

So you think the pins for the buttons are loose? That is possible those things come out easily.


----------



## gotspeed

or something is touching both of the wires and acting like the switch shorting them together like if you pushed the button.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

for cutting the plastic you can use any wirecutter. After cutting them out, if you have 1, you can use a sanding stone or some like that to finish it. Thats how i did.

It looks nice


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Haha, its probably because of the keyboard, by the way you used the wrong term for CORD, (*CHORD* is for musical instruments).

ALSO, I'm jealouz of your dSLR, I want one.


It's actually a cable.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ah, what does it matter, the only thing that matters is that his pc is shutting down...








i hope he can fix it soon enough...

Btw, i bought:
1x Scythe Kama Bay 120 mm (fan will be changed for 1 of the slip streams)
1x XIGMATEK Dark Knight
3x MicroConnect SATA Cable (black, so the interior will be nicer, i dont like the red sata cables)
1x Revoltec Dark Blue 120mm (bottom of the case)
2x Scythe Slip Stream 1900rpm 120mm

I hope my cpu will drop around 10C so i can overclock it to 3.0ghz.
Only thing is, ive got a problem overclocking it. For some reason it wont change the multiplier. I tried in my bios, but if i select multiplier, i cant edit it, but it has an unlocked multiplier... kinda strange. Maybe someone who knows more about Amd overclocking and want to help me, could pm me...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I hope my cpu will drop around 10C so i can overclock it to 3.0ghz.
Only thing is, ive got a problem overclocking it. For some reason it wont change the multiplier. I tried in my bios, but if i select multiplier, i cant edit it, but it has an unlocked multiplier... kinda strange. Maybe someone who knows more about Amd overclocking and want to help me, could pm me...


as off topic as we have gotten on this thread in the past we could just do it here lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, its fine by me, but i dont want anything here deleted because of me, so pm is fine 2...

@ Aaron, are those GPU's running in sli? cause there aint no sli bridge on it atm, or do you have to put it back?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, its fine by me, but i dont want anything here deleted because of me, so pm is fine 2...

@ Aaron, are those GPU's running in sli? cause there aint no sli bridge on it atm, or do you have to put it back?


 Still have to add it in, I have to remove a bunch of tape off it first though that is why it's not there yet. But what you see, from top to bottom, is -

PCIe x1 - Sound card
PCIe x16 - 8800GT
PCIe x16 - 8600GT
PCIe x16 - 8800GT

All that is left to do is the slap the bridge on, install tubing, and fill her up with water. I could spend some more time on the cables, but I am happy with it for now. One day I will sleeve the 24-pin better and sleeve the two 4-pin cables as well.

What would you guys think of running heater hose instead of clear tubing? I am using a clear res so i will still be able to check coolant quality/level there.
Like this -


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

personaly i prefer clear tubing, but in your case it wouldn't look bad if you use it... maybe even better cause the rest is also black...


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Afro, how would you fit a triple rad on the top? do you plan on moving the top headphone jack, USB, etc. somewhere else? I would like to see progress pics because a triple rad would really help get the most out of my new water block.


Pics from this thread: http://forums.overclockersclub.com/i...c=152692&st=12

I'm gonna do what this guy did:









I'm probably gonna slaughter the case like that. And for the top cover, replace it with a longer strip of mesh:


----------



## bobfig

why would you want to run heater hose? i have some black tubing in mine. it was $26 american for 10ft.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Pics from this thread: http://forums.overclockersclub.com/i...c=152692&st=12

I'm gonna do what this guy did:









I'm probably gonna slaughter the case like that. And for the top cover, replace it with a longer strip of mesh:










That is very nice but i still want a full tower case for room.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Yeah, honestly I might even forget this whole cutting business and just buy a HAF 932. Instead of spending money on tools etc, I would get a much better case that fits everything I want in it stock, and I can sell a virtually untouched 690 for a decent amount of money.

I'm fine for the moment though, I'll probably get new stuff in Christmas but till then I won't do any buying/tinkering.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Yeah, honestly I might even forget this whole cutting business and just buy a HAF 932. Instead of spending money on tools etc, I would get a much better case that fits everything I want in it stock, and I can sell a virtually untouched 690 for a decent amount of money.

I'm fine for the moment though, I'll probably get new stuff in Christmas but till then I won't do any buying/tinkering.


Yea i would do that because if i sell my CM 690 the buyer pretty much has to water cool lol.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
why would you want to run heater hose? i have some black tubing in mine. it was $26 american for 10ft.

I am a "car guy" so the look appeals to me, and $26 for 10' feet? I'll be getting the stuff for practically free, it's just heater hose. I might pay $10 for 10' tops. Plus, everyone has the standard tubing, why not do something different?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
personaly i prefer clear tubing, but in your case it wouldn't look bad if you use it... maybe even better cause the rest is also black...

I was thinking it kind of fits the theme of my case as well, more of an industrial look. I am not one for flashy stuff anymore, like LEDs and coloured coolant.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats what i mean, im sure it will fit your case better cause there are no lights in it.

in my first cm case i had a sidewindow and a lot of lights, now only the fans have led, the rest is black, it gives a more powerfull look, not that pimp look...xD


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I am a "car guy" so the look appeals to me, and $26 for 10' feet? I'll be getting the stuff for practically free, it's just heater hose. I might pay $10 for 10' tops. Plus, everyone has the standard tubing, why not do something different?


ya its kinda expensive but i like it. its PrimoFlex Pro Black Tubing 7/16in. you can get it for $1.85 a foot but i didn't wana deal with shipping. i picked it up at my local microcenter. best ting is that there is no print on it


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


thats what i mean, im sure it will fit your case better cause there are no lights in it.

in my first cm case i had a sidewindow and a lot of lights, now only the fans have led, the rest is black, it gives a more powerfull look, not that pimp look...xD


 I used to be all over the lights and bling, but after seeing all the Lian Li, Silverstone and such cases, I like the "classy" and "industrial" look more. Here's a pic of my first ever WCing setup before I ditched the "bling" style.



Trying to stay away from this look this time around.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


ya its kinda expensive but i like it. its PrimoFlex Pro Black Tubing 7/16in. you can get it for $1.85 a foot but i didn't wana deal with shipping. i picked it up at my local microcenter. best ting is that there is no print on it


 I like the stuff, but am wanting to do something different with this build. And actually, the print and texture of the heater hose is my reason for wanting to use it. In fact I am on my way to go get some right now from Part Source. Nice rig by the way!

***whoops, sorry for double post!***


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Pics from this thread: http://forums.overclockersclub.com/i...c=152692&st=12

I'm gonna do what this guy did:









I'm probably gonna slaughter the case like that. And for the top cover, replace it with a longer strip of mesh:










BAD ASS!


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I like the stuff, but am wanting to do something different with this build. And actually, the print and texture of the heater hose is my reason for wanting to use it. In fact I am on my way to go get some right now from Part Source. Nice rig by the way!

***whoops, sorry for double post!***


thats god i just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats awsome canadian! i love the green black combo!

btw, i need 3 screens to view that picture...xD


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats awsome canadian! i love the green black combo!

btw, i need 3 screens to view that picture...xD


Same here i had the exact same idea on where to mount the pump but i dont like having my harddrives that close together.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

@ theCanadian - I know, I was checking buddy's thread, and wow, that is beyond bad azz! Can barely tell he crammed the 360 rad in there. All the little acrylic/mesh bits, the sleaving, just excellent, especially for a 690.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i dont think it would be a problem to get them that close, my hdd's can handle max 60C, and even with all the bottom fans off they wont raise higher than 42C if transfer big docs. 
I shut those fans down with switches, so they are totaly off, 0 rpm..

I like the water cooled cm690's but i dont want to give away 2 much money on my pc, what i already did... but putting some good watercooling in it would cost around €150-200 i think, and thats 2 much...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
BAD ASS!


















That board has a beautiful layout. Not a fan of the "peas and corn" colours though... moar oranges/redz plox.


----------



## Mottaman

Well I've finished construction tonight. Gonna hook it up to a monitor tomorrow, but it wont have an OS until I get a copy of win7, so I guess I can explore the bios and prep the overclock.

As you can see... most of the wires fit through the expanded hole on the bottom of the case. The rest I just ran up the side, and hid them under my dvd writer.

Looking at the right side... well its a mess, but its an out of the way, out of site kind of mess. I doubt ill need to be going back there anytime soon, so out of site, out of mind.

The fans on the top are doing well. I made one an intake and one an outtake. I'll see how this goes and maybe Ill change it later, but I'm trying to keep the pressure in the case positive, forcing the air through the vents with no fans in them even.


----------



## doat

I have a question that little connector you have on your video card with the white flag on it, what does it do?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats an spdif connection i guess, i got it 2
it transports stereo digital audio signals


----------



## doat

Ah, thanks


----------



## dark_fighter

here is my modded cm690, now can i step in the club?


----------



## 98uk

Dear god man, did you do the racing stripes with tippex?


----------



## dark_fighter

..


----------



## dark_fighter

no, i used paper tape to mark the 2 spots that the stripes would take place, then i covered all the front and upper panel with tape, then i removed the first 2 piece of tape and then i painted it with my graffiti sprays -D).i made the same with the side panel.

so do you like it???


----------



## 98uk

Heh, tippex is correction fluid:










It's just the paint job looks very uneven


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Heh, tippex is correction fluid:










It's just the paint job looks very uneven









looks very even to me... the 5.25" bays are slightly off but that's almost unavoidable.


----------



## dark_fighter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Heh, tippex is correction fluid:










It's just the paint job looks very uneven









oh, that's what are you talking about?here in Greece we call it blanko, so i didn't recognize the word.about the "uneven" painting now, aw i said it is made with graffiti sprayw and i were in my yard and the wind caused me this problem.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dark_fighter* 
oh, that's what are you talking about?here in Greece we call it blanko, so i didn't recognize the word.about the "uneven" painting now, aw i said it is made with graffiti sprayw and i were in my yard and the wind caused me this problem.

It looks good man, don't worry. Really does remind me of the old 1990's Vipers.


----------



## 98uk

Oh, don't get me wrong, I do like it, I was merely saying what I saw.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey,

nice 690 you got there! nice striping, first i wanted 2 do that... but i changed 2 painting it total.


----------



## dark_fighter

thx mate!


----------



## Conolly Boy

Has anyone tried placing an E-atx board in their CM690.

I want to upgrade to an X58 Classified.

Thanks,


----------



## Mottaman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thats an spdif connection i guess, i got it 2
it transports stereo digital audio signals


yea what the manual said was that if i use the DVI > HDMI adaptor the spdif wire would allow the audio to use the HDMI and not have to run another cable. I have no idea if ill ever hook this system up to an HDMI tv, but i figured it was thin enough to install without blocking any airflow, and if i didnt, i would probably lose the wire the day before I decided I wanted to use it lol

I dont know if you noticed how i ran that cable, it was kind of long, and i couldnt figure out how to deal with the slack.... so I ran it out of the watertube hole and back in through the other so you can see the cable outside my case if you look lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mottaman*


yea what the manual said was that if i use the DVI > HDMI adaptor the spdif wire would allow the audio to use the HDMI and not have to run another cable. I have no idea if ill ever hook this system up to an HDMI tv, but i figured it was thin enough to install without blocking any airflow, and if i didnt, i would probably lose the wire the day before I decided I wanted to use it lol

I dont know if you noticed how i ran that cable, it was kind of long, and i couldnt figure out how to deal with the slack.... so I ran it out of the watertube hole and back in through the other so you can see the cable outside my case if you look lol


try pushing the slack inbetween the 2 slots behind the video card. run it along the bottom of the card then push it through the space were the video card covers one of the pcie slots and then plug it in


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mottaman* 
yea what the manual said was that if i use the DVI > HDMI adaptor the spdif wire would allow the audio to use the HDMI and not have to run another cable. I have no idea if ill ever hook this system up to an HDMI tv, but i figured it was thin enough to install without blocking any airflow, and if i didnt, i would probably lose the wire the day before I decided I wanted to use it lol

I dont know if you noticed how i ran that cable, it was kind of long, and i couldnt figure out how to deal with the slack.... so I ran it out of the watertube hole and back in through the other so you can see the cable outside my case if you look lol

mine said it 2 xD
and i plugged it in, but im not using hdmi, for the same reason, i got enough stuff in my room, and that little cable is barely noticable...


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*


here is my modded cm690, now can i step in the club?











COPYCAT!!! Hehe... Looks awfully similar to mine


----------



## dark_fighter

i've made my front stripes right after xmas vacation, and at this time i dont even know the existence of this forum, so and of this thread.the stripes on my side panel is there about a month.and i started to read this thread just 4 days ago, o there is no way that i had copied you, although when i see your case i said that its quite similar to mine.


----------



## Fitzbane

So, I spent a good...well lets just say an excrutiating amount of time, redoing the cable management in my case. I am sad to say it did not make a big of a difference as I would have hoped. I just don't see how its possible to hide cables as well as some people do, or maybe I just have to use too many cables in my machine.

I also figured out that having the ability to sleeve and change PSU wire configurations and lengths would be extremely helpful.

None the less, it was an improvement, however my right side panel is still hard to close.

Ill post some pics when I get my camera back.


----------



## gotspeed

post a picture of your cm690 and ask me about cable management


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dark_fighter* 
i've made my front stripes right after xmas vacation, and at this time i dont even know the existence of this forum, so and of this thread.the stripes on my side panel is there about a month.and i started to read this thread just 4 days ago, o there is no way that i had copied you, although when i see your case i said that its quite similar to mine.

No probs mate, i was just kidding... I don't own the rights to stripes







.
Yours look good too, only you should have dismantled the whole case before painting.


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
post a picture of your cm690 and ask me about cable management









I should have pics soon...

Question: Why do you support EVGA's folding team openly on OCN's website, when the two teams are rivals!?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

wow miloshs, youve got an amazing casemod there!! personaly i would prefer the stripes being blue, but it looks awsome!


----------



## TwoCables

miloshs: they're indeed similar, but your stripes have very clean, perfect edges. Plus, they look perfectly straight and perfectly even. It looks like a computer-operated machine did it!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fitzbane*


I should have pics soon...

Question: Why do you support EVGA's folding team openly on OCN's website, when the two teams are rivals!?


because evga hands out evga money for folding.....









all evga stuff in the case. wasn't really thinking about the overclock.net folding team but in the grand scheme its about the folding more then the team. all tho havn't been folding as mom was a little po'ed about the eclectic bill and the heat in my room with the ac on. works better in the winter time when you can close the air vent in to my room and just run [email protected] gpu and it keeps the room warm.


----------



## samstaee

Heres my CM690.
May I join teh club?

















Ugggh reflection








Inside


----------



## doat

If you trade side panels with me you can


----------



## bobfig

^^ nice but u stole my window design lmao jkn since were all in a "you copied me " mood


----------



## samstaee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


If you trade side panels with me you can










hehe. You pay for shipping to get my side panel to USA? and your side panel to New Zealand. k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


^^ nice but u stole my window design lmao jkn since were all in a "you copied me " mood


Yeah I prolly did. Whoops. It looks so awesome with it like that...


----------



## doat

I would do a window mod but dont want to buy the acrylic and all that stuff lol.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I would do a window mod but dont want to buy the acrylic and all that stuff lol.


I always thought the same thing, then I saw that a sheet of 1/8" acrylic was like $5 at Home Depot. I just re-did my CM Storm Scout window (link in sig)


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samstaee*


hehe. You pay for shipping to get my side panel to USA? and your side panel to New Zealand. k

Yeah I prolly did. Whoops. It looks so awesome with it like that...


Dammm why New Zealand!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


I always thought the same thing, then I saw that a sheet of 1/8" acrylic was like $5 at Home Depot. I just re-did my CM Storm Scout window (link in sig)


yea i saw that log very nice work, what section is the acrylic in?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I would do a window mod but dont want to buy the acrylic and all that stuff lol.


dont be a wuss. that stuff is like $10 max.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


what section is the acrylic in?


like where in the store? by the windows. there should be a lot of sizes/thicknesses/materials, too. oh, and I know Lowe's has it too


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


dont be a wuss. that stuff is like $10 max.


*Takes a deep breath* Did you call me a wussssss?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


like where in the store? by the windows. there should be a lot of sizes/thicknesses/materials, too. oh, and I know Lowe's has it too


Lowe's is too far for me Home Depot is like 5min away i am going to go there to try and find a metal cap for my res.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


*Takes a deep breath* Did you call me a wussssss?










yes but if u want i could help u with it if u live on the west side. but im going outa town for 2 weeks this Friday.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


yes but if u want i could help u with it if u live on the west side. but im going outa town for 2 weeks this Friday.


I live up north, i don't need help i've dont some modding before it's just buying the glass and doing all the measuring that i don't feel like doing, probably because right now i am tired lol. Thanks for the offer though i appreciate it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, on my previous case i did it too.
bought some acrylic 80x80cm for only €5 and cutted out some metal.
its not a big job


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, on my previous case i did it too.
bought some acrylic 80x80cm for only â‚¬5 and cutted out some metal.
its not a big job









yea i know its not a big job i actually like modding my case i am proud of my first real case mod, check sig, does anyone know if they sell the C channel edge molding at home depot?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


yea i know its not a big job i actually like modding my case i am proud of my first real case mod, check sig, does anyone know if they sell the C channel edge molding at home depot?


no they don't...i got mine at the auto store. its called "door trim" they have different colors like black silver gold maybe blue and red. not shure.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


no they don't...i got mine at the auto store. its called "door trim" they have different colors like black silver gold maybe blue and red. not shure.


yea i did some searching and saw that autozone has some trim/molding, after i go to home depot to find a cap for my res and see if they have the acrylic then swing by autozone.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
yea i did some searching and saw that autozone has some trim/molding, after i go to home depot to find a cap for my res and see if they have the acrylic then swing by autozone.

Woot!!! Pearpressure modding FTMFW!!!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
Woot!!! Pearpressure modding FTMFW!!!









lol, i have always wanted to do this mod mainly to help resale value and check for leaks since i cut out the entire top of the case to fit my radiator so the next buyer pretty much has to water cool unless they can figure out a way to mount fans on the top.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


Woot!!! Pearpressure modding FTMFW!!!










Pearpressure:


----------



## Vermillion

I just got some Yate Loon high speed fans and boy do they haul.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

But, do they squish tomatoes?


----------



## gotspeed

no just grapes.....


----------



## alltoasters

arrived today


----------



## theDarkDisciple

add me to teh club please. oh and u can probably see a hint of the side window in the 3rd pic. more pics comin later.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

looks nice








I like the cable management!
More pictures!!! xD


----------



## doat

Well guess what i picked up at Home Depot today! Acrylic window 11 X 14 and super strength double sided tape that holds up to 5lbs also some microtubing because home depot doesnt have edge molding so i figured i could cut the tubing in half and flatten it out a bit.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

sounds nice!
Im looking forward to see your sidewindow









today i took my total case apart, for the upcoming mods.
I installed all hardware without a case, and placed it on the window-ledge.
As cpu cooler i used my Scythe mugen with 2x140mm @1900rpm, kinda hard to make that cooler fit, i had to change my nb cooler to the old one, cause i had a space issue


















Now its all running nice, the lowest temp ive seen while i was online, so i had some programs running, was 25C and max was 32C right after boot, havent seen it higher than 30C after that, so thats kinda nice. Only problem is the space, i dont want my pc filled with that ugly cooler.

The Dark Knight will be here saturday, and i dont have to work, so i can put it on as soon as its delivered.

As soon as ive got it all together ill post some pictures


----------



## doat

Nice Dark Knight is a good cooler but be sure to look up how to apply TIM on HDT there is a certain method to get the best results.

I just cut a couple of inches off of the roll of microtubing and cut the piece in half and it seems that it will be perfect to edge molding just need to straighten and flatten it out a bit.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, what size is it? cause ive got an other case with some ugly taping as cover for the sharp edges, but maybe ill change that for tubing









i heard something about mounting that dark knight, first aply the TIM on and between the heat pipes, then on the cpu and after that put it all together, or am i wrong? 
Anyway, im afraid it will blow vertical, but i want it to blow horizontal, so maybe ill need to change it...

I go to bed now








Ive got to work tomorrow, then finaly weekend


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Nice Dark Knight is a good cooler but be sure to look up how to apply TIM on HDT there is a certain method to get the best results.

I just cut a couple of inches off of the roll of microtubing and cut the piece in half and it seems that it will be perfect to edge molding just need to straighten and flatten it out a bit.


the edging on my window it tends to come off so i super glued it and its been there since i did it. no problems what so ever.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theDarkDisciple*




















add me to teh club please. oh and u can probably see a hint of the side window in the 3rd pic. more pics comin later.


i think i would remove the little fan above the cpu behind the cooler and move the led one there. the little one is going to make the most noise out of all the fans in the case and the led in that spot isn't doing any good as far as getting hot air out.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, what size is it? cause ive got an other case with some ugly taping as cover for the sharp edges, but maybe ill change that for tubing









i heard something about mounting that dark knight, first aply the TIM on and between the heat pipes, then on the cpu and after that put it all together, or am i wrong? 
Anyway, im afraid it will blow vertical, but i want it to blow horizontal, so maybe ill need to change it...

I go to bed now








Ive got to work tomorrow, then finaly weekend










The microtubing is 1/4" found in the tubing area of home depot or the plumbing.

just put the TM on the heatsink do not put it on the cpu that will trap air and be too much

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


the edging on my window it tends to come off so i super glued it and its been there since i did it. no problems what so ever.


yea i might put some glue on it

Stay tuned for my worklog http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...indow-mod.html
Also does anyone know how i can get the writing off of the tubing so it's all black?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well guess what i picked up at Home Depot today! Acrylic window 11 X 14 and super strength double sided tape that holds up to 5lbs also some microtubing because home depot doesnt have edge molding so i figured i could cut the tubing in half and flatten it out a bit.


how much was the acrylic?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


how much was the acrylic?


You won't believe it, it's like $4 bucks after tax the price tag says like $3.15 for 11 X 14 they didn't have any 12 X 12 that was pretty much the smallest size with the exception of a really small on that was like half a foot or something. With all of the parts the total was $13.20
$4.97 for the double sided tape
$4.07 for the 50ft roll of 1/4" microtubing
$3.15 for the 11 X 14 acrylic window

It would have cost more to buy all of this stuff online.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Also does anyone know how i can get the writing off of the tubing so it's all black?


maybe light sand paper to it or just paint it black after u get it on.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


maybe light sand paper to it or just paint it black after u get it on.


yea i figured that would work.

This sucks im out of painter's tape i only have some clear duct tape


----------



## iandroo888

all stock. no mods.


----------



## gotspeed

on that true did you see a drop in temps with the 2 fans? i have one on mine and its doing really good.


----------



## dark_fighter

won't it be more effective if the cpu cooler had the same direction with the fan on the back of the case?


----------



## scottath

You cannot - its an AMD board.....
(well you can but you have to buy a mod...)


----------



## iandroo888

for cases like the 690 and 900, either direction is fine. due to the case's design to have vents on top and back.

and i wouldnt know. i never had a TRUE before nor did i test it would 1 fan xD


----------



## dark_fighter

Im askin cauze ive seen many 690 with the ac 7 pro (that i am using) to have it like this, and i am just curious to know who would be more effective...


----------



## illidan

iandroo888 what mod are we going to see with this new 690


----------



## doat

My mod is almost complete!!! Just need to get some super glue and mount the window. I knew i would run into a problem with the window, the edge molding holds the window up from the side panel so i have to put the tape on the molding and maybe try to push the window to flatten the molding enough to use the side panel to hold it down.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
iandroo888 what mod are we going to see with this new 690









nothing. T_T its gonna be butt stock. lol


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dark_fighter* 
won't it be more effective if the cpu cooler had the same direction with the fan on the back of the case?

There are fans in the top of the case too...

BTW iandroo, welcome back. I knew you couldnt resist.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
The microtubing is 1/4" found in the tubing area of home depot or the plumbing.

thanx for the info, ill check if they have it @ some nearby shops, maybe ill put it on the edges.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
just put the TM on the heatsink do not put it on the cpu that will trap air and be too much

Okay, ill try that, hopefully it works


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
There are fans in the top of the case too...

BTW iandroo, welcome back. I knew you couldnt resist.

of course i cant resist. i made this club after all. if i didnt like this case, why would i do that? right? Lol


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thanx for the info, ill check if they have it @ some nearby shops, maybe ill put it on the edges.


No problem, it is a pain cutting the tube and fitting it on the edge but it's not too bad.


----------



## SinX7

Got a question on this case, will it be able to fit the promel mega?


----------



## iandroo888

yes. its a little shorter (according to jab-tech dimensions) than the TRUE by like 1.5mm. the TRUE fits (i just installed the TRUE today) :]


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

iandroo, i know you are sleeping at the moment xD
but as soon as you read this could you please update the list with members? cause since post 640 ive seen some guys who are not in the list, but asking for it








thanx,

Bassie


----------



## solidgear

I purchased a 690 and wanted to remove the front intake fan for a new one. However I put to much pressure on the screws that I caused them to lose their grip. I tried hard to remove them but that dug in even further into the screw and caused them to lose more grip. Now I can't even remove the front intake fan from the fan mount. I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions to my problem or has a spare 690 front fan mount or know where I could get one? Thanks for the time guys.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

try to drill them out and use bigger screws, make sure you dont use a bigger drill than the screw itselve, not the head, that will work








i always do that on cars if i mess something up


----------



## iandroo888

rotary tool for the win. cutting disc. cut a slit into the screw and use a flat-head screwdriver.

hoiiii bastiaan_NL. i ask every time i update the roster if i missed anyone. If they were really prominant (did i use the right word here?) about joinin the club, they would check and tell me =X i try my best not to miss anyone but hey, im human







i think i may plan to update the roster in a bit when i overclock the sig rig. during stability testing.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

okay, im just one of those guys...xD
i know you're a human, otherwise tell me, ill make some picks and hit the news, might get some money for pictures from an alien xD(kidding)
but i just didnt see my name in there..









anyway, i just got cm690 club in my sig, dont think thats a problem


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
okay, im just one of those guys...xD
i know you're a human, otherwise tell me, ill make some picks and hit the news, might get some money for pictures from an alien xD(kidding)
but i just didnt see my name in there..









anyway, i just got cm690 club in my sig, dont think thats a problem

You have not been added to the list NO LINK FOR YOU!!!







*Presses backspace furiously*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lols, its just a link to the first page xD
anyway, i pmmed with iandroo, and (thats what i think) i got a nice cm690, so i think ill be added xD
anyway, bed time, you just woke up... cyah xD


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lols, its just a link to the first page xD
anyway, i pmmed with iandroo, and (thats what i think) i got a nice cm690, so i think ill be added xD
anyway, bed time, you just woke up... cyah xD

LIKE I SAID! NO LINK FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DUN DUN DUUUUUUUNNN, i am really bored lol


----------



## iandroo888

lol you guys xD


----------



## bobfig

I seriously think thes thread lately has tuened into a "soap". Dun dunnn dunnnnnaaaaa


----------



## gotspeed

o this thread has been all over the place. just to bring it alittle more off topic my gf's case is done now kinda still waiting for video card but i "stole" one from a system i am building for someone this week so here it is.

don;t get me wrong i would have gotten a cm690 for her too but she was paying and didn't want to fork out the cash for a 100$ cm690 case i tried guys but this 30$ on sale at microcenter won







looks pretty good tho no were near as clean as mine inside tho.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats a nice case! but i prefer cm690 xD

@ doat, ive got the same "bored" problem...xD


----------



## iandroo888

lol. ill never buy a case with psu mounted on top ever again. even if it may not be the 690. ill never go back to top mount agian. xD fell in love with bottom mount (thx 690...) and wont ever change again xD unless they have some new creative way of mounting it >_> lol


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


thats a nice case! but i prefer cm690 xD

@ doat, ive got the same "bored" problem...xD


lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


lol. ill never buy a case with psu mounted on top ever again. even if it may not be the 690. ill never go back to top mount agian. xD fell in love with bottom mount (thx 690...) and wont ever change again xD unless they have some new creative way of mounting it >_> lol


suspended in the middle with two feet of string.


----------



## gotspeed

yea don't get me wrong im not jumping ship here and switching to this case. its nice but no were near as clean or as easy to work on took 6 hours to put every thing in. screws wouldn't go in, pieces were hard to get to fit right, side panel looks like a numbnut took a chop saw to it and cut the slots in it. i think i am going to get a piece of acrylic from the home depot and replace it. oh and i took the fan bay mod and applied it to this case it doesn't have 2 front fans







it has 1 on a removable hard drive rack thats in between the cd drive bays. if it were at the bottom the video card (9800gtx+) wouldn't fit in the case.

btw just passed my stableity test 1 hour 100% load occt stress test well i play tf2 on my desktop. i love having 2 monitors







lol 24 for gaming 19 for monitoring another system.

its late leave me alone lol btw again i painted it it was the same as a cm690 stock.


----------



## theDarkDisciple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
looks nice








I like the cable management!
More pictures!!! xD

thanks mate. more pics soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i think i would remove the little fan above the cpu behind the cooler and move the led one there. the little one is going to make the most noise out of all the fans in the case and the led in that spot isn't doing any good as far as getting hot air out.

you think? ill put the rosewill in place of the smaller 80mm one and check teh temps. and yes the 80mm makes a lot of noise and doesnt really move quite a lot of air. i had that lying around and space in the 690 so i put it in.

any ideas what can be done with spare 80mm fans that are just lying around? a mod perhaps..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
rotary tool for the win. cutting disc. cut a slit into the screw and use a flat-head screwdriver.

hoiiii bastiaan_NL. i ask every time i update the roster if i missed anyone. If they were really prominant (did i use the right word here?) about joinin the club, they would check and tell me =X i try my best not to miss anyone but hey, im human







i think i may plan to update the roster in a bit when i overclock the sig rig. during stability testing.

add me to teh list as well please. pics here: http://www.overclock.net/6760830-post6464.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
lol. ill never buy a case with psu mounted on top ever again. even if it may not be the 690. ill never go back to top mount agian. xD fell in love with bottom mount (thx 690...) and wont ever change again xD unless they have some new creative way of mounting it >_> lol

bottom-mount PSU ftw!!


----------



## theDarkDisciple

on a side note, ima thinking of getting a CM V8 cooler for the CPU. thing is, Im having second thoughts, as i can use the same cash to get a better processor or a bigger LCD.

opinions? do u think a V8 would be overkill for an e4400? i do intend on upgrading to a quad in the next 2 months, q8200 i think.

also, im thinking of this mod. its pretty simple, gloss-red paint the silver plastic strips on the top and front. thing is, im having a hard time removing the strips on the top panel. the front panel silver strips are easy cuz theyre screwed to the panel. the top ones are a bit tricky though. any help/suggestions..?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



lol. ill never buy a case with psu mounted on top ever again. even if it may not be the 690. ill never go back to top mount agian. xD fell in love with bottom mount (thx 690...) and wont ever change again xD unless they have some new creative way of mounting it >_> lol


I agree, Since I got the CM690 I just want a bottom mounted PSU ..







Basically it looks more neat and easier psu installation ..

Gee.. We are nearing "Page 690" .. will be posting on that page .. hopefully!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

**Update
---








---








---


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
I agree, Since I got the CM690 I just want a bottom mounted PSU ..







Basically it looks more neat and easier psu installation ..

Gee.. We are nearing "Page 690" .. will be posting on that page .. hopefully!









690? I'm only on page 66:


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
_Nothin' new yet .. just want to share some old pics_
















_Just passing through_ ..









Thats kinda nice! i like that silver paint on the front and top panel! and youve got my fan controller xD
whats that thing under that controller?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

YaGit - Case is looking sexy as usual. I still say you've got one of the nicest 690's around.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thats kinda nice! i like that silver paint on the front and top panel! and youve got my fan controller xD
whats that thing under that controller?

That's the Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module.

Here's Newegg's product page for it too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thanx for the info








i just ordered a scyte bay cooler, so its a little too late now








but it will do, i like the design, and its ideal for water coolers, you'll have a lot of room if you cut out the hdd rack and just mount them in one of these in your 5.25"bays...

btw, i changed my cpu cooler.
first i had the zalman cnps9500. This week i ordered the Xigmatek dark knight, but just for fun i installed a mugen with 2x140mm 1900 rpm fans on it.
lowest temp seen was 25C and highest 45C with 60% load







kinda strange, i checked the thermal paste, and again like i had before the middle was untouched, and there was only a minimum amount of paste on it...
So i changed again for the cnps9500 but now with the 2x140mm 1900rpm fans on it, or between it, cause its to small to mount them on.
Minimum seen was 26C and max 39, that was around 50% load, but i didnt stress it at all.
Here are some pics


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:

690? I'm only on page 66:
Opps.. I'm on a 10 post/page setting ..









Quote:

whats that thing under that controller?
Yup.. that's the CM 4-in-3 Device Module. I just removed the logo ..









Quote:

YaGit - Case is looking sexy as usual. I still say you've got one of the nicest 690's around.
Thanks Aaron







.. Hopefully I can complete the build sooner .. Right now I can't afford the i7 build I want so I go AMD's way for now







.. my new mobo & ram is on its way and hoping for other parts to follow ..


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theDarkDisciple* 
on a side note, ima thinking of getting a CM V8 cooler for the CPU. thing is, Im having second thoughts, as i can use the same cash to get a better processor or a bigger LCD.

opinions? do u think a V8 would be overkill for an e4400? i do intend on upgrading to a quad in the next 2 months, q8200 i think.

also, im thinking of this mod. its pretty simple, gloss-red paint the silver plastic strips on the top and front. thing is, im having a hard time removing the strips on the top panel. the front panel silver strips are easy cuz theyre screwed to the panel. the top ones are a bit tricky though. any help/suggestions..?

if u intend to go quad, a better cooler will be needed. not sure if u need to go as far as getting the v8 if ur on a budget. a xig s1283 would suffice if u were on a low budget.

as for the silver strips. i dunoe. xD i left em silver when i painted it. just covered it with painters tape xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
I agree, Since I got the CM690 I just want a bottom mounted PSU ..







Basically it looks more neat and easier psu installation ..

Gee.. We are nearing "Page 690" .. will be posting on that page .. hopefully!









yah im only on page 66 =X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
_Nothin' new yet .. just want to share some old pics_
















_Just passing through_ ..









nice nice :]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thanx for the info








i just ordered a scyte bay cooler, so its a little too late now








but it will do, i like the design, and its ideal for water coolers, you'll have a lot of room if you cut out the hdd rack and just mount them in one of these in your 5.25"bays...

btw, i changed my cpu cooler.
first i had the zalman cnps9500. This week i ordered the Xigmatek dark knight, but just for fun i installed a mugen with 2x140mm 1900 rpm fans on it.
lowest temp seen was 25C and highest 45C with 60% load







kinda strange, i checked the thermal paste, and again like i had before the middle was untouched, and there was only a minimum amount of paste on it...
So i changed again for the cnps9500 but now with the 2x140mm 1900rpm fans on it, or between it, cause its to small to mount them on.
Minimum seen was 26C and max 39, that was around 50% load, but i didnt stress it at all.
Here are some pics


































looks like a wind tunnel in the making there LOL


----------



## theDarkDisciple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
if u intend to go quad, a better cooler will be needed. not sure if u need to go as far as getting the v8 if ur on a budget. a xig s1283 would suffice if u were on a low budget.

as for the silver strips. i dunoe. xD i left em silver when i painted it. just covered it with painters tape xD

one of my friend has a Q66 running at 3.9GHz (cant seem to hit 4 lol) with a V8 and excellent temps on load, so its a good cooler. Q66 is 65nm, the newer quads (pre-i7 that is) are 45nm, therefore less heat.







besides, it will be a HUGE improvement over my almost 3-year old crappy noisy Star Ice.

Also, was finally able to remove the strips, broke some of the damn clips but painted em gloss red, 4 coats. left to dry out since 5 hours now. pics comin your way in a bit.

oh and *YOU STLL HAVENT ADDED ME TO THE LIST YET!!*. getting a bit lazy are we?







lol jk


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
looks like a wind tunnel in the making there LOL

hmm, thats what im trying to do...xD
i want to use high air flow fans with a nice cpu cooler, so ive got a tunnel trough my case








it worked with some 1200rpm cm fans, but i wonder how it works with 2x120mm 1900rpm scythe fans and a Dark Knight, i hope it can keep it cool with my cpu around 3.2ghz, shouldnt be a problem i guess...xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theDarkDisciple* 
oh and *YOU STLL HAVENT ADDED ME TO THE LIST YET!!*. getting a bit lazy are we?







lol jk

Wouldn't it be easier and faster to just send him a private message? Not to mention, more convenient for him.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theDarkDisciple* 
one of my friend has a Q66 running at 3.9GHz (cant seem to hit 4 lol) with a V8 and excellent temps on load, so its a good cooler. Q66 is 65nm, the newer quads (pre-i7 that is) are 45nm, therefore less heat.







besides, it will be a HUGE improvement over my almost 3-year old crappy noisy Star Ice.

Also, was finally able to remove the strips, broke some of the damn clips but painted em gloss red, 4 coats. left to dry out since 5 hours now. pics comin your way in a bit.

oh and *YOU STLL HAVENT ADDED ME TO THE LIST YET!!*. getting a bit lazy are we?







lol jk

i know. im not saying the v8 is bad. im just saying if u had a budget, u have other options.

and hey! busy summer life. T_T

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, thats what im trying to do...xD
i want to use high air flow fans with a nice cpu cooler, so ive got a tunnel trough my case








it worked with some 1200rpm cm fans, but i wonder how it works with 2x120mm 1900rpm scythe fans and a Dark Knight, i hope it can keep it cool with my cpu around 3.2ghz, shouldnt be a problem i guess...xD

nice nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wouldn't it be easier and faster to just send him a private message? Not to mention, more convenient for him.

what would be MORE convenient is on top of that PM, please note the POST NUMBER not PAGE NUMBER. i only have 66 pages. majority is on the 10 post per page therefore have like 500+ pages. post # would be great :] much faster to be added. less trouble for meeh :]


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
nice nice

thanx








as soon as i got it all in my case you'll see it here








only thing is, i should get it all today, but ther'se some delay with the Dark Knight







so will take at least till tuesday before i get them...

And ill send a pm with the post number etc


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thanx








as soon as i got it all in my case you'll see it here








only thing is, i should get it all today, but ther'se some delay with the Dark Knight







so will take at least till tuesday before i get them...

And ill send a pm with the post number etc









Or, you could just give him the URL to one of these:










If you give him the URL to the post #, then he will only have to worry about loading the one post. But if you give him the "permalink" number, then he has to load the entire page just to see the post.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i sended the pm before i readed your post...xD
but thats for the next 1








thanx anyway









and for me the loading takes place in only 2 seconds for 100 posts, so that wouldnt be a problem i guess xD

[edit]sended a second pm with the link


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, i sended the pm before i readed your post...xD
but thats for the next 1








thanx anyway









and for me the loading takes place in only 2 seconds for 100 posts, so that wouldnt be a problem i guess xD

[edit]sended a second pm with the link









It may not take 2 seconds for _everyone_ though.


----------



## iandroo888

yah. best thing to do is right click on the post number and copy the link location. then all i need to do is just use that link.

ok ok.. heres what i need pm'ed to me.

name. the copied post link. modded/unmodded/nvidia. crossfire/sli/none

if u can give me all 4 of that info. you are golden :] and ill be happy :]


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
yah. best thing to do is right click on the post number and copy the link location. then all i need to do is just use that link.

ok ok.. heres what i need pm'ed to me.

name. the copied post link. modded/unmodded/nvidia. crossfire/sli/none

if u can give me all 4 of that info. you are golden :] and ill be happy :]

should add that to the OP...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
should add that to the OP...

Yeah, I was just thinking the same thing. So, this is vote #2.


----------



## iandroo888

DONE xD can u guys check for me to see if that makes any sense xD haha


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Guys ... can anyone show or direct me to a high def logo (just the flame) of Overclock.net .. I just got something in mind ..









Thanks!


----------



## iandroo888

think u can find it on the arts and design thread near the bottom of the forum


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Guys ... can anyone show or direct me to a high def logo (just the flame) of Overclock.net .. I just got something in mind ..









Thanks!









Sticky: OCN logo

Location: Art / Graphics


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

okay, again sended a pm to iandroo888 xD
i think he's getting mad @ me for all the pm's....
@ YaGit, thinking about spraying that logo on your rig? i want something like that, the name of my rig or some kind of tribal painting


----------



## theDarkDisciple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thanx for the info








i just ordered a scyte bay cooler, so its a little too late now








but it will do, i like the design, and its ideal for water coolers, you'll have a lot of room if you cut out the hdd rack and just mount them in one of these in your 5.25"bays...

btw, i changed my cpu cooler.
first i had the zalman cnps9500. This week i ordered the Xigmatek dark knight, but just for fun i installed a mugen with 2x140mm 1900 rpm fans on it.
lowest temp seen was 25C and highest 45C with 60% load







kinda strange, i checked the thermal paste, and again like i had before the middle was untouched, and there was only a minimum amount of paste on it...
So i changed again for the cnps9500 but now with the 2x140mm 1900rpm fans on it, or between it, cause its to small to mount them on.
Minimum seen was 26C and max 39, that was around 50% load, but i didnt stress it at all.
Here are some pics


































nicely done mate (Y)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wouldn't it be easier and faster to just send him a private message? Not to mention, more convenient for him.

my apologies for not thinking of this earlier. sending a PM to iandroo now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theDarkDisciple* 
nicely done mate (Y)

my apologies for not thinking of this earlier. sending a PM to iandroo now.

It's ok. Just don't let it happen again, or I'll post joemaniaci's avatar.

For example:


----------



## theDarkDisciple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's ok. Just don't let it happen again, or I'll post joemaniaci's avatar.

For example:










Lol noooo anything but that









a bit off-topic: but anyone knows any e-retailers that ship to the subcontinent, or more specifically, to Pakistan. Im looking for some blue led fans (yate loons perhaps), some ccfls, and AS5, among some other stuff.

up till now, Ive tried these 3:

1. mnpctech: theyre good, prompt replies to emails. but inventory is very limited and they dont really have everything i need.
2. sidewindercomputers.com: their inventory seems to be a bit dated, plus they are not replying to my emails, which means that they could quite possibly be out of business (verification please?).
3. frozencpu: they have everything i need, but in the end the shipping cost was just insane! around 200+ bucks for 80-90 USD worth of stuff.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Sticky: OCN logo

Location: Art / Graphics










Thanks dude!









Quote:

thinking about spraying that logo on your rig? i want something like that, the name of my rig or some kind of tribal painting
Nah.. not something like that (spray paint) but I'll definitely put that logo on the case.. It just struck me and now I'm wondering (_brainstorm_) on what and how to put it in a minimalistic way .. but still looks good ..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, like adding a badge on the front in stead of the cm logo?








make 2 of them and send one to me xD
btw, i was thinking about some kind of scratch on the side of my case, like a tiger cut with his nails trough some cloth, but then trough my side panel, mount some acrilic behind it and i should have one amazing effect...xD


----------



## doat

Twopenises you sick bastard! lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, like you aint sick with your twoyouknowwhat...xD


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bastiaan_nl*


lol, like you aint sick with your twoyouknowwhat...xd


ahh i read your book you magnificent bastard!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, kinda spamlike this...xD
and what book you readed?xD am i that stupid?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, kinda spamlike this...xD
and what book you readed?xD am i that stupid?










lol have you seen the show newsradio? Heres a video of what i am talking about skip to 2:15


----------



## sweffymo

Redid my cable management!


----------



## gotspeed

yea but what does it look like from the front.







better then mine on the rear lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Twopenises you sick bastard! lol


Hey, you can't blame me. You gotta blame Joe! hehe


----------



## KG363

nice cable management


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Redid my cable management!


nice, better than mine at the back, but i also wonder how the inside looks like









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol have you seen the show newsradio? Heres a video of what i am talking about skip to 2:15 





lols, now i know what you're talking about xD


----------



## sweffymo

I'll have a little photo shoot with it with my 30D tomorrow...


----------



## TwoCables

I miss Phil Hartman...


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I miss Phil Hartman...

He was one of the best on that show a long with Stephen Root lol, you can tell Phill was in theater and stuff.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
He was one of the best on that show a long with Stephen Root lol, you can tell Phill was in theater and stuff.

Yeah, Phil was awesome. Just that scene alone where they were throwing him one cane after another amazes me. I mean, it looks and sounds as though he's improvising. My favorite part was "this one displeases me". lol


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Yeah, Phil was awesome. Just that scene alone where they were throwing him one cane after another amazes me. I mean, it looks and sounds as though he's improvising. My favorite part was "this one displeases me". lol

rofl yea, this one you can break later, this one i like i'll keep it, this one displeases me. Here you go skip to 3:30


----------



## iandroo888

most recent work on the cable management... what u guys think? =X









angle view xD









i love these shots for some reason....









view of the cable management from the side that "matters" xD









case closed  xD

--------------------------

yeah yeah i know it looks better with a black interior but owner doesnt want it =X o well whatever..


----------



## TwoCables

Nice, iandroo888!! Now that's what I call cable management!


----------



## iandroo888

thanks twocables.. did my best =X im starting to get an itch.... kind of want to go from split loom conduit sleeving to expandable per wire sleeving n heatshrink O_O worried about the part of losing warranty tho xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


thanks twocables.. did my best =X im starting to get an itch.... kind of want to go from split loom conduit sleeving to expandable per wire sleeving n heatshrink O_O worried about the part of losing warranty tho xD


But voiding warranties is what we do.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But voiding warranties is what we do.


haha, thats right








lost it on almost all my parts right after i bought them...

nice cable management iandroo888, ive got almost the same tubing here like you used around some of the cables, i also want to use it for cable management, but my stuff is still outside the case cause the new coolers arnt here yet...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*










view of the cable management from the side that "matters" xD


take the front header wire and have it come out of the hole on the bottom were the power is at.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
thanks twocables.. did my best =X im starting to get an itch.... kind of want to go from split loom conduit sleeving to expandable per wire sleeving n heatshrink O_O worried about the part of losing warranty tho xD

I'm not so sure that stuff will make good sleeving, its not too flexible and its a PITA to work with, I remember when I was going to do that to my cables and it took me a good 4-5 hours to find out it looked silly and just aggravated me lol.

I'm not trying to discourage you but I'm just telling you from a past experience lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm,
i wont use it for all the sleeving, just the big groups of cables, the others got the normal sleeving, or some kind of fuel hose, just what i think is the nicest at that moment


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I'll have a little photo shoot with it with my 30D tomorrow...











It's not the most beautiful thing in the world, but it sure beats how it used to be.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 









It's not the most beautiful thing in the world, but it sure beats how it used to be.

thats pretty nice








but if i where you i should get that front panel header and also the top panel cables and put them trough the psu hole under your mb, also i should remove the sata cables going to the connectors at the back.
but i like the rest of it








cant wait to put my beasty together again


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thats pretty nice








but if i where you i should get that front panel header and put it trought the psu hole under your mb, also i should remove the sata cables going to the connectors at the back.

I use those to hook up my laptop's hard drive...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I use those to hook up my laptop's hard drive...

hmm, ther'se nothing to do about that, but it has got to be usefull, not only good looking








sometimes im used to make that mistake, cause i dont use external stuff, only on usb and ive got enough usb ports on the back, thats why i removed the top connectors and putted some switches and led's there


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 









It's not the most beautiful thing in the world, but it sure beats how it used to be.

i would try putting the sata, front usb, audio, and the front power on off reset in the hole next to the power supply and have the extra cable behind the motherboard and get a cleaner look with less wires in the air flow.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i would try putting the sata, front usb, audio, and the front power on off reset in the hole next to the power supply and have the extra cable behind the motherboard and get a cleaner look with less wires in the air flow.

LOL I already have 2 extra cables back there. I'm pretty sure that my SATA cables are too short to go through that hole, but I have a couple of extra red







ones that I might be able to use. Right now this desktop is my only operational computer so I'm not sure when I will be able to do all this, but thanks for the input!


----------



## TwoCables

I dunno; I kinda like being able to see the cables when they're not butt-ugly. And for some reason, these aren't butt-ugly to me. They have a nice color, and it kinda adds some excitement. It actually makes me want to carefully route my cables in my case so that they can be seen and so that they look nice, but are not causing the airflow to change.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I dunno; I kinda like being able to see the cables when they're not butt-ugly. And for some reason, these aren't butt-ugly to me. They have a nice color, and it kinda adds some excitement. It actually makes me want to carefully route my cables in my case so that they can be seen and so that they look nice, but are not causing the airflow to change.

That's kind of what I did here, but I only did it because it was easier. It doesn't look too bad, and they're not in the way of my airflow right now. The combination of redoing my cable management and getting a new CPU cooler have gotten me another 100-150 mhz, and the AS5 hasn't been on there too long so maybe more!


----------



## doat

Twopenises, why do you have a tutorial on how to delete a thread/post?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Twopenises, why do you have a tutorial on how to delete a thread/post?

lol you desperately needed a reason to post, huh? hehe

So yeah: hi









Oh, y'know what's great about having two?


----------



## doat

lol yea i am bored so right now i am looking for any chance to mess with someone.

What is great about have to TWOPENISES other than working out with both arms?


----------



## sweffymo

Guess what? My new "daily use" OC is 3690 mhz! Do I win something cool?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Guess what? My new "daily use" OC is 3690 mhz! Do I win something cool?


Guess what? NO


----------



## sweffymo

Ok, anyone OTHER than DoaTROLL have something to say?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol yea i am bored so right now i am looking for any chance to mess with someone.

What is great about have to TWOPENISES other than working out with both arms?


It keeps me busy!


----------



## doat

HAahahah doatroll hahahaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It keeps me busy!


LOL


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


HAahahah doatroll hahahaha

LOL


It was either that, or "It keeps my hands full!".


----------



## doat

ahahahah


----------



## Vermillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Guess what? My new "daily use" OC is 3690 mhz! Do I win something cool?












lol


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vermillion*











lol


LOL that's a good one. I like your avatar btw.


----------



## doat

HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH im tearing up ahahahahahahah i was looking for a gif like that


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


haha, thats right








lost it on almost all my parts right after i bought them...

nice cable management iandroo888, ive got almost the same tubing here like you used around some of the cables, i also want to use it for cable management, but my stuff is still outside the case cause the new coolers arnt here yet...










ive used this split loom conduit in a few computers. works nice in some small areas where u dont wanna deal with all the sleeving and heatshrinking.. its a cheap alternative imo.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


take the front header wire and have it come out of the hole on the bottom were the power is at.


will look into that :]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I'm not so sure that stuff will make good sleeving, its not too flexible and its a PITA to work with, I remember when I was going to do that to my cables and it took me a good 4-5 hours to find out it looked silly and just aggravated me lol.

I'm not trying to discourage you but I'm just telling you from a past experience lol.


as i said. ive used this in a few rigs. very convenient to use imo. i like it. quick cheap way to keep things together n semi clean. its flexible enuf to fit my needs. so its ok hehe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm,
i wont use it for all the sleeving, just the big groups of cables, the others got the normal sleeving, or some kind of fuel hose, just what i think is the nicest at that moment










yah i like using them to like group together the front panel led n switches..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I dunno; I kinda like being able to see the cables when they're not butt-ugly. And for some reason, these aren't butt-ugly to me. They have a nice color, and it kinda adds some excitement. It actually makes me want to carefully route my cables in my case so that they can be seen and so that they look nice, but are not causing the airflow to change.


thats called.. murdermod. to make it look clean and hecka nice while still showing it all xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vermillion*











lol


+1 xD i remember seeing this in a movie.. what was it...

---------------------------------------------

SOOOO here's a little story of my day so far... i was about to read up on new posts on this thread update after right right? ... then my phone/dsl decides to poop and go out. i called the phone company... said estimated repair time.. JULY 28 2009 2:30 PM.... *looks at calender* july 27, 2009 3:30 PM... X_X but thankfully it got fixed like 2 hours ago.. so im back haha


----------



## doat




----------



## Preci

iandroo it was dodgeball










got some more mods to come on case soon, takin the hex out and a window maybe soon as well i hope


----------



## cs_maan

iandroo888, glad to hear it worked better for you than it did for me







, good luck...and PICS!


----------



## doat

why are you on here but not on aim ***atron?


----------



## iandroo888

who?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


why are you on here but not on aim ***atron?


Because I was playing GRID haha, but now I'm off to bed so I'll see ya on AIM tomorrow.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
who?

***atron of course


----------



## TwoCables

lol "I am ***atron!"


----------



## Preci

taken out the hex and droped temp by 2Â°


----------



## TwoCables

Plus, you made it easier to clean the fans! Damn, I really need to do this.


----------



## doat

I was talking to CS_maan


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i dont have my hardware in my case, so maybe its a good idea for me to cut out those grills, so the noise of my 140x1900rpm fans wont make that insane noise and also easy cleaning...








nice 1








btw, ocing my 9800gt stressed 42C so i have some heatroom


----------



## Preci

way i did it with my fans in was with a pare of wire cutters








simple just cut the thin bit of the hex and your good to go then


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, i dont have my hardware in my case, so maybe its a good idea for me to cut out those grills, so the noise of my 140x1900rpm fans wont make that insane noise and also easy cleaning...








nice 1








btw, ocing my 9800gt stressed 42C so i have some heatroom










its worth it do it now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

at the moment 5% overclock on gpu, 5% on shader and 3% on gRam, using expertool, all the other programs wont work for some reason, but this one works, everest and some other programs are showing the overclocks, so its working









stressing it all at the moment and havent seen more than 43C so maybe 0.5-1C for 5% overclock... not bad i think...

only thing is, i hate waiting for the stress testing, using ATITool, i know its needed but i just wanna have fun with it xD


----------



## gotspeed

hi guys


----------



## gotspeed

lol again 1st post on the next page

btw any one see these? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...P6C-_-20220406


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol again 1st post on the next page

btw any one see these? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...P6C-_-20220406

lols, is thats what your life is about? xD
anyway, thats one amazing flash drive, and the price also...xD

btw, its kinda strange, i beated up my gpu, its all running fine, but on 3dmark05 i drop 1392 points, but my cpu score improves with 400 points but its stock... kinda confusing


----------



## gotspeed

@bastiaan_NL no it was from a few pages back every time i posted it turned out it was the start of a new page happened like 4 times 2 in a row i think.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, but the latest post on the previous page is a post from you with no usefull information xD


----------



## gotspeed

lol didn't want to miss it. at 100 posts perpage new pages don't come as often


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

haha, use the 10perpage layout, youve got plenty of new pages to post on...xD
i prefer 100 myselve, i like 2 scroll


----------



## gotspeed

before i wasn't even trying and it seemed like i would end up doing it. its fun to try every now and then tho









scrolling is fun but normally i just middle mouse and drag down.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ive got the logitech g9, i can unlock the scroll wheel and just give it a push and it scrolls down all the 100 posts


----------



## TwoCables

I prefer 100 posts per page combined with Autoscroll too. I also have my scrolling speed set to be very high, but I also have it set to scroll farther as I scroll faster.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yes, i could configure that 2, but 2 lazy for it..xD


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol "I am ***atron!"


oh. man i didnt know. u butts know how much i pay attention T_T xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


hi guys


yo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preci*



















taken out the hex and droped temp by 2Â°


i wanted to do it with my friends computer. but he wont let me mod it T_T

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Plus, you made it easier to clean the fans! Damn, I really need to do this.


lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preci*


way i did it with my fans in was with a pare of wire cutters








simple just cut the thin bit of the hex and your good to go then


ow for the hand after a while. if i start. im gonna end up cutting out all the fan holes.. then cutting out all the honeycombs too =X lol. dremel... where r uuuuu xD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

im here, somewhere between your tools and hardware! xD

lols, i would like to do it now but i dont have the time :s

got to work every day this week, and i get my new cpu cooler Thursday so i should do it before... no way i could make that








so ive got 2 have fun with my caseless crap xD


----------



## doat

You really should use a dremel to cut those honeycomb grills less chance of bending the case.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i do use a dremel for it, also did it for the honeycombs and the hdd rack, works nice









ive got my 9600gt 1024mb clocked at: core:700mhz 8%oc, shader:1740mhz 8%oc and gram:845mhz 5%oc


----------



## Jay1ty0

Hello people, I want to place 2 fans on the top of the Cm690 (I have 1x 120MM on top and a 92Mm too, but the 92mm fan died







)

are the NoiseBlocker XL1 a good choice?
Or should I go with the Xl2? (they are noisier, but they move more air...)

Edit:

How about 2 XL2 for my TRUE and 2 XL1 for the Case?


----------



## gotspeed

@iandroo888 "i wanted to do it with my friends computer. but he wont let me mod it T_T"

my gf said the same thing when i asked her about cutting the mesh out of the back fan and doing a round wire grill


----------



## iandroo888

well i dont feel like asking now. dont feel like doing the cable management again. xD

if i said it would make it quieter b/c it helps airflow, i think he would let me do it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*


How about 2 XL2 for my TRUE and 2 XL1 for the Case?


i dont think thats a bad idea, the more fans the better it cools... as long as one of the fans doesnt block the airflow of the other. in+out on your true would cool it good enough


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I prefer 100 posts per page combined with Autoscroll too. I also have my scrolling speed set to be very high, but I also have it set to scroll farther as I scroll faster.









I use the home/end, pageup/pagedown and arrow keys lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
@iandroo888 "*i wanted to do it with my friends computer*. but he wont let me mod it T_T"

my gf said the same thing when i asked her about cutting the mesh out of the back fan and doing a round wire grill









i thought of something else...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I use the home/end, pageup/pagedown and arrow keys lol

I do too. Epic win!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i thought of something else...

Yeah, so did I.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Haha, I ordered a TRUE, a Vortex fan and 4 XL2 fans









2 for the top, one for the back, and other for the bottom


----------



## iandroo888

whats an xl2 n vortex


----------



## Jay1ty0

NoiseBlocker XL2 
Noctua Vortex


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

with other words, some nice fans








for some reason i stick with scythe for fans, all the fans without leds i bought are scythe fans, only one 70x15x3000rpm sharkoon fan...
total 6 scythe fans: scythe kama bay 120mm, 2x scythe slip stream 1900rpm 120 mm, 2x scythe kaze maru 1900rpm 140mm and one i dont know the name of, just a regular 120mm 1200rpm fan...


----------



## iandroo888

noctua ive heard of.. never heard of noiseblocker 

im a yate loon/panaflo.. first went into scythe on the sig rig.. not bad actually.. could save a little if they dont use such nice packaging ;D


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


never heard of noiseblocker 


i did hear of it, but not much xD
its german as far as i know, so maybe thats the reason you dont know it








i like their fan designs but i stick with scythe, maybe an other build....









http://www.noiseblocker.de/


----------



## iandroo888

they dont look bad.. look good for a radiator.. may consider if i mod my pc-7f.. i was thinkin of modding to have my fans outside of teh case on top b/c there isnt room to put them inside.


----------



## nemesi5

Time to add me iandroo


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesi5*


Time to add me iandroo










just thought about doing that on our black 96 impala's hood, would look sick probably leave a scratch tho lol my case is to heavy. but the black on black reflection would look sick. i think at last count the hood alone has 15 coats of wax.


----------



## doat

Oh sweet jesus now everyone is going to have to put their CM690s on car hoods


----------



## nemesi5

i started the trend








add me iandroo!


----------



## doat

now i am going to kill you


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Oh sweet jesus now everyone is going to have to put their CM690s on car hoods

Nah, he just wanted to brag that he knows somebody who has a Mercedes. hehe

Did you see what I did there?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Nah, he just wanted to brag that he knows somebody who has a Mercedes. hehe

Did you see what I did there?









Yes i saw mr. two schlongs


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Yes i saw mr. two schlongs

lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Oh sweet jesus now everyone is going to have to put their CM690s on car hoods

NO way, i wont do that...xD
We are driving a Peugeot 306xn









(not this one, it looks a bit different, but not any nicer xD)

And this are the speeds atm for my 9600gt


----------



## doat

lol peugeout, what on earth made you want to buy one of those?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
lol peugeout, what on earth made you want to buy one of those?

Ask my sister...xD
She bought the car first. After 2 years she got married and didnt need the car anymore, so my dad bought it.
For a long time we didnt have a car, cause we dont need it








My dad's work is at the end of the street, so just a minute walking...xD


----------



## doat

lol nice


----------



## iandroo888

gee i would never put my computer on my car... dont want it to fall and damage my car.. nor do i want it to scratch my car or dent my car... car + computer on top = no no.. car + computer built in = oOo xD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
gee i would never put my computer on my car... dont want it to fall and damage my car.. nor do i want it to scratch my car or dent my car... car + computer on top = no no.. car + computer built in = oOo xD

hmm, nice idea, build your cm690 inside your car








only problem is: driving+gaming=problems


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, nice idea, build your cm690 inside your car








only problem is: driving+gaming=problems


well that guy in the first fast and the furious was playing a PS2 in his car


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, nice idea, build your cm690 inside your car








only problem is: driving+gaming=problems

driving+tinted windows+state cop+stupid Michigan laws+ ******ed cop that enforces stupid Michigan laws=problems

sorry you had to be here like 3 months ago to get the joke


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, thats could be right cause i dont really get it xD

@T3h Ch33z Muncha: yeh, and he was a looser...xD
anyway, you wont use it in your care, just 2 big... 
hmm, lets go to my car and start folding...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


driving+tinted windows+state cop+stupid Michigan laws+ ******ed cop that enforces stupid Michigan laws=problems

sorry you had to be here like 3 months ago to get the joke










LOL, I remember this







.


----------



## iandroo888

lol....


----------



## Babduberance

I will Haz CM 690 very soooooon!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babduberance*


I will Haz CM 690 very soooooon!


WElcome to the club!


----------



## Cubemonkey

Hey all. Just found this thread after having my 690 since September '07.

For a long time I had been running an mATX mobo, but just switched to an ATX EVGA X58 SLI LE, but I don't have enough standoffs. The 5 I had with my mATX board were actually from another case.

I heard there were standoffs in the 690 but I can't find any of them. I only see a bunch of screws on either side of the drive bays. Can anyone tell me where these things are? I feel like an idiot!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*


Hey all. Just found this thread after having my 690 since September '07.

For a long time I had been running an mATX mobo, but just switched to an ATX EVGA X58 SLI LE, but I don't have enough standoffs. The 5 I had with my mATX board were actually from another case.

I heard there were standoffs in the 690 but I can't find any of them. I only see a bunch of screws on either side of the drive bays. Can anyone tell me where these things are? I feel like an idiot!


I think there should be a little bag with some screws and standoffs, I can't remember exactly though. Was the box sealed when you got it?


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I think there should be a little bag with some screws and standoffs, I can't remember exactly though. Was the box sealed when you got it?


Yeah it was brand new. I guess they must have been lost in the last two years. Bummer.

It's impossible to find standoffs in NYC, oddly enough.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*


Hey all. Just found this thread after having my 690 since September '07.

For a long time I had been running an mATX mobo, but just switched to an ATX EVGA X58 SLI LE, but I don't have enough standoffs. The 5 I had with my mATX board were actually from another case.

I heard there were standoffs in the 690 but I can't find any of them. I only see a bunch of screws on either side of the drive bays. Can anyone tell me where these things are? I feel like an idiot!


Aaron is correct: there was a very small pouch/bag/baggy that had the stand-offs in it. If you can find that, then you are all set!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Was the bag with the standoffs shoved in the HDD cage with the quick release things for the HDD's? Hope that made some sort of sense.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Was the bag with the standoffs shoved in the HDD cage with the quick release things for the HDD's? Hope that made some sort of sense.


I think it was in that white box. But, it was over a year ago.


----------



## nemesi5

Yes its a small pouch that comes in a white box.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I had the same problem, this cm690 was used for 2 months with a mATX mobo, and the rest of the screws was lost. Fortunatly i had some crap case with some standoffs still in it... Things are hard to find without a case...


----------



## Afrodisiac

Afrodisiac did some work cutting out the plastic mesh thing


----------



## doat

Did you just mention yourself in the third person?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Did you just mention yourself in the third person?

Damn right Afrodisiac just mentioned himself in the third person.

@plastic mesh thing
They were seriously hampering airflow. I never did calculations but heck, I'm willing to say they blocked 50% of the airflow. Also, the ones on the top panel were much easier to cut than the ones up front. I can noticeably feel more air coming out of the top of my case, so I'm glad I removed these things. I'm not sure if I got a temp improvement, maybe 2 or 3C but I'm probably just imagining it.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Damn right Afrodisiac just mentioned himself in the third person.

@plastic mesh thing
They were seriously hampering airflow. I never did calculations but heck, I'm willing to say they blocked 50% of the airflow. Also, the ones on the top panel were much easier to cut than the ones up front. I can noticeably feel more air coming out of the top of my case, so I'm glad I removed these things. I'm not sure if I got a temp improvement, maybe 2 or 3C but I'm probably just imagining it.

haahahahahahahah

Yea i cut out all of that crap didn't notice a temp improvement but it does help.


----------



## MaxSteR

Hey there... im new here... was browsing around seeing mods... love seeing what u all have done... i just finished my 1st time modding my case (CM690 Nvidia Ed), even though all i did was sprayed it a little and added in a few LED fans but at the moment thats the best i can do cause this is my 1st time doing someting like this...ill be posting sometime this week...im hoping to get some feed backs and some ideas if anyone cares to share... xD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Welcome here









nice cpu you got btw, same as me xD
Everyone has to start with a simple mod, i dont think anyone had a first build with all the possible mods in it...
i would like to see some pics, cause i still like the nvidia edition the most...









@Afrodisiac: nice job cutting that stuff out, its kinda strange to have mesh with plastic behind it... i would encourage everyone with a cm690 to cut that stuff out... it makes less noise with more airflow...


----------



## MaxSteR

yeah im gonna post in the pics sometime this week cause ill be gone for a few days...well basicly the nvidia theme is still there cause i am using green LED fans







... and yeah i love this case... and currently in my house theres 3 ppl using em... and one using a HAF 932... booo ...hahahaha...


----------



## Afrodisiac

I always wanted to switch out my fans (1200RPM stock fans + 5 Yate-Loon 1350RPM fans) for those ridiculous Cooler Master R4s, 90CFM, but I think it's not necessary now. My plan was to paint the interior black, cut out a window and get a crapload of green LED R4s.

First thing I'll do is get an aftermarket CPU cooler (Mugen 2 with Ultra Kaze), and if my temps aren't great, I'll get the R4s.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, 
sometimes i got those moments 2, today i almost ordered a sli mobo, ddr2-8500 4 gig, and 2x gtx280, they call it impulses...xD

anyway, the shop where i ordered my Xigmatek dark knight has got some problems getting it, it seems all dark knights in Holland are sold... 
So maybe Bassie is going to buy some water cooling, cause my cpu cooler has got a big job keeping my cpu cool... and i still wanna overclock it..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

sorry for the double post, but could some of the WC-ers check this out? im planning to have WC, but i need some help









Grtz Bassie


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
sorry for the double post, but could some of the WC-ers check this out? im planning to have WC, but i need some help









Grtz Bassie

You just wasted post 6,666.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i know, had a reason for it








got almost all the parts sorted out, but i need confirmation from the hardcore wc-ers!

only thing left is a nice sli mobo, under €100.... and some ddr2 8500 ram...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Grmmbl, why is it so quiet here?
now ive got to double post again...xD

Well, i made my decision, im gonna order WaterCooling today or tomorrow.
This is what ill order:

Rad: XSPC RS240 black: (€37.95)

Pump+reservoir: XSPC X2O 5.25" 750 dual bay reservoir-pump: (€55.00)

Tubing: Tygon R3603 HighFlow 1/2ID 3/4OD Clear: price per meter, 2meter is more than enough. (€24.02)

Fittings: Bitspower G1/4 Silver Shining 1/2 Fitting Real Hi-Flow: (2 for res, 2 for rad, 2 for cpu block=6) (€23.94)

Clamps: Slangklem RVS Zilver:8 (€7.92)

Cooling Fluid: Feser One Cooling Fluid UV BLACK: 2l (1L res capacity, 0.5l loop capacity?)(€25.90)

Cpu Block: Watercool HeatKiller Rev. 3.0 S754/939/AM2 (€62.99)

Thermal Grease:  Arctic Silver 5 (€13.65)

€251,37

link

For the guys that helped me out, thanx








ill start a new topic somewhere with the building of the WC setup,

grtz


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

omg, clicked 1 time and 2 posts show up :O


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
omg, clicked 1 time and 2 posts show up :O

Check out my sig.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i did, but there aint no way to remove your post without asking an admin? kinda strange









anyway, i ordered the parts listed above


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
i did, but there aint no way to remove your post without asking an admin? kinda strange









anyway, i ordered the parts listed above









The staff have found that it's better that we don't have the ability to delete our own posts. I think it's because there are just too many people who wouldn't use it responsibly, or something like that.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The staff have found that it's better that we don't have the ability to delete our own posts. I think it's because there are just too many people who wouldn't use it responsibly, or something like that.

Wouldn't it be better to delete a post instead of having a useless post saying NVM or something?


----------



## roddy

i just pick up one of these case's and my old ocz mod 450 have very short power lines so i think im going to pick up a new ps. is there a list of ps that work best with 690?
thanks for any help rod


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roddy*


i just pick up one of these case's and my old ocz mod 450 have very short power lines so i think im going to pick up a new ps. is there a list of ps that work best with 690?
thanks for any help rod


My corsair works fine with it don't have any issues i don't see why you would with any psu unless it was one of those long ones.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roddy*


i just pick up one of these case's and my old ocz mod 450 have very short power lines so i think im going to pick up a new ps. is there a list of ps that work best with 690?
thanks for any help rod


There's no specifically case designed PSU, but aim for something like what doat has. Or perhaps get a modular PSU, like an HX520, HX750, HX 850, and HX1000..
Except the 1000 might block up the cable management hole, not sure but worth a shot and if you have you you can make the hole bigger with some dremeling


----------



## iandroo888

oh my. its been two months since i last updated. i should start now. =P


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Wouldn't it be better to delete a post instead of having a useless post saying NVM or something?


That's why I created the tutorial. You see, as I said, I know that the staff have found that it's much better that we don't have the ability to delete our own posts or threads. I also know that they prefer that we use the Report Post button to make deletion requests. This way they get to make the call as to whether or not it's okay for that thread or post to actually be deleted. You see, not everyone is a mature, responsible man/woman. I can't think of any examples, but they've found that some people like to abuse the privilege of deleting their own threads or posts.

So yes, it's better, but it's one of those instances where one person has ruined it for everyone. We used to be able to delete our own threads and posts as recently as slightly over a year ago. But this was only if that thread or post hadn't had any views.


----------



## iandroo888

wow.. 20 pages to go thru.. and its 20 one hundred post page


----------



## iandroo888

im confused. theres updates on peoples names from like mid 5k posts.. but my last update file was in may 21st.. did i update it since then???


----------



## loop0001

you slacker


----------



## sweffymo

All I know is that no one in the last 6 weeks or so has been added...

Sorry I can't help you more, but that's when _*I*_ started an account on OCN, so I can't tell you any more than that.


----------



## iandroo888

cuz the last file for the roster i have is may 21.. i dont have naything in between then and now.. then when im updating.. theres a lot of links that are after may 21.. so im confused LOL


----------



## iandroo888

DAMN IT. i was right.. there was an update in june 22 =X


----------



## Cubemonkey

Hi all - just found this thread and though I'd display my new build.

Here's the old one:










And here's the new one:










Blue lights aren't my style yet









I tried to do a decent job with the wire management, but it was my first time. That darn 24pin connector just would not fit behind the mobo tray - couldn't close the side panel.

I have a question for the wizards regarding fans. I have:

1 Bottom intake
1 Front intake
2 Top Exhaust (inside the case)
1 Rear Exhaust

With my Zalman MFC1 fan controller maxed, I don't really feel much air moving when I put my hand over the top of the case. Should I move those two top fans to the area just under the top grill? Also, I don't have a lower side intake because I feel like it would disturb the updraft from the bottom intake. Is that valid?

All of the fans are old 63CFM Scythe fans: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185029 Though I'm not sure if my controller is maxing them, since it can only output 7 watts.

I tried searching for this but every result is from someone with a stack full of tools that ripped the top grill apart, and I don't have the tools







Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## iandroo888

quite an upgrade there.

try putting all ur psu cables thru the hole under mobo.. then doing cable management after. i dont think any of us will be able to close the case without a little weight onto the panel to push it down to close.

7 pages to go! and my pm inbox!


----------



## iandroo888

UPDATED! So if i missed anyone, please follow the following instructions









To get added, post your pictures in the thread, then PM me the following information:
1) Your Name.
2) Right click on your post number and click "copy link location" and paste it in the PM.
3) Make sure the post has pictures showing you "mods" if you have any and/or if you have an nVidia version otherwise it will be noted as a unmodded case.
4) If you have Crossfire or SLi, please note that too :]

P.S. - Please make sure your pictures are resized to about 1024x768.

------------------------------------

O btw. we have 368 members now


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
UPDATED! So if i missed anyone, please follow the following instructions









To get added, post your pictures in the thread, then PM me the following information:
1) Your Name.
2) Right click on your post number and click "copy link location" and paste it in the PM.
3) Make sure the post has pictures showing you "mods" if you have any and/or if you have an nVidia version otherwise it will be noted as a unmodded case.
4) If you have Crossfire or SLi, please note that too :]

P.S. - Please make sure your pictures are resized to about 1024x768.

------------------------------------

O btw. we have 368 members now






























Good Job! +1 just for fun.


----------



## Kzage

Still waiting for some money to get 3 Scythe Gentletyphoons for the Rad.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey* 
All of the fans are old 63CFM Scythe fans: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185029 Though I'm not sure if my controller is maxing them, since it can only output 7 watts.

I tried searching for this but every result is from someone with a stack full of tools that ripped the top grill apart, and I don't have the tools







Any advice is appreciated.

Get some better fans like CM R4's
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-...pr_product_top

Or buy some 140mm Yate Loon medium speed fans for the top exhaust from Petra's but there out of stock at the moment.
http://www.petrastechshop.com/14yalod1cafa1.html

Or buy some 120mm Yate Loon med. speed fans. There out of stock as well.








http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa1.html

I didn't cut out my grilles but I do have 140mm Yate Loons for the top exhaust and I use 120mm Yates for the bottom intake and front intake. I use a Antec Tricool 120mm for the rear exhaust and use a Scythe Kaze 120mm for side intake fan. I get good temps for both cpu and system.









Just my


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*


I tried to do a decent job with the wire management, but it was my first time. That darn 24pin connector just would not fit behind the mobo tray - couldn't close the side panel.


No offense intended, but just brotherly love: you didn't try hard enough. First time or not, you can still do a much better job than that. If I can do a very anal and very clean and almost-perfect cable management job, then anyone can; even you. So go for it! You have nothing to lose but time, and what you have to gain is much better-looking cable management, better airflow, and probably even lower temps by a degree or two (maybe even 3 or 4 - you never know).

Additionally, everyone else can close their side panels with all their cables behind, including the 24-pin, so there's no reason why you can't either. All you have to do is lay the case on its side, then put a little bit of pressure on it while you slide it shut. But before you begin applying pressure 'n' sliding it, make sure the tabs are aligned with the holes so that you don't have to stop what you're doing and bend the tabs back to where they were. That can be annoying when all you want to do is get the panel on and be _*done*_. So, it can be done; you just have to try harder, just like with the cable management. If you don't feel like you have the energy, then do it anyway and the energy/strength will come to you as you need it. It did for me. As I got more and more into it, I got more and more energy and enthusiasm for it, and before I knew it....... well, I'll have to post a pic for ya!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*


I have a question for the wizards regarding fans. I have:

1 Bottom intake
1 Front intake
2 Top Exhaust (inside the case)
1 Rear Exhaust

With my Zalman MFC1 fan controller maxed, I don't really feel much air moving when I put my hand over the top of the case. Should I move those two top fans to the area just under the top grill? Also, I don't have a lower side intake because I feel like it would disturb the updraft from the bottom intake. Is that valid?

All of the fans are old 63CFM Scythe fans: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185029 Though I'm not sure if my controller is maxing them, since it can only output 7 watts.

I tried searching for this but every result is from someone with a stack full of tools that ripped the top grill apart, and I don't have the tools







Any advice is appreciated.


The only answer that I would be able to give you is basically repeat information because the only way you're really going to feel the airflow out the top, or from the front intake fan (with your hand in the case) is to remove that plastic stuff that almost resembles a honeycomb pattern. And for the front intake, this also means you should cut the screen out on the filter so that it's converted to a plain old fan mount.

Go ahead and do this test:

Turn the system off.
Unplug and remove the front intake fan.
Plug it back in with the fan just sitting out somewhere.
Keep the filter within reach.
Turn the system back on.
Enter the BIOS so you can quickly turn the system off when you're done with this test.
Put your hand in front of the fan to feel the airflow and memorize it.
Now put the filter on as though you're about to put it back on the front of the case.
Feel the difference in the airflow. You will notice that it's like you just turned the fan off.
Now take the filter away and notice how the airflow returns.
You can now turn the system off and put the fan back in the way it was.
This is because the air is being very-heavily diffused by the filter. The same thing is happening with the fans by the metal and plastic mesh. The air is being diffused so much that it just kills the airflow. It's like those diffusers on hair dryers that you use to prevent messing up your hair when you're trying to dry it.

So that's why people cut the metal and plastic mesh out as well as the screen on the filter.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey* 
Hi all - just found this thread and though I'd display my new build.

Here's the old one:










And here's the new one:










Blue lights aren't my style yet









I tried to do a decent job with the wire management, but it was my first time. That darn 24pin connector just would not fit behind the mobo tray - couldn't close the side panel.

I have a question for the wizards regarding fans. I have:

1 Bottom intake
1 Front intake
2 Top Exhaust (inside the case)
1 Rear Exhaust

With my Zalman MFC1 fan controller maxed, I don't really feel much air moving when I put my hand over the top of the case. Should I move those two top fans to the area just under the top grill? Also, I don't have a lower side intake because I feel like it would disturb the updraft from the bottom intake. Is that valid?

All of the fans are old 63CFM Scythe fans: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185029 Though I'm not sure if my controller is maxing them, since it can only output 7 watts.

I tried searching for this but every result is from someone with a stack full of tools that ripped the top grill apart, and I don't have the tools







Any advice is appreciated.


im with twopenises on this one try harder. your front header (power sw reset sw and hdd leds) could go in the whole next to your power supply same with the usb and audio wires. and just like twocables err i mean twopenises said your 24 pin will fit behind the motherboard tray you might have to lay it on the open side and put the side on, use both of your forearms to push along the edges with all the clips sticking out and your fingers at the front part for all the tabs along the front panel. also i would split up your hard drives move the top one down 1 spot and the one below it down 2 spots so there in the air flow from the front fan more and have a space between them.

now:
hdd
hdd
=
=
=

after:
=
hdd
=
hdd
=


----------



## TwoCables

[email protected]









I did forget to mention that I like the fact that the unused hard drive rail mounts have been removed. Too many people leave them in not understanding that they can and should remove them.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I have the three steps of my cable management.

Step 1, my 4890 hadn't arrived yet so it was just a rough slap-it-together to test for DOAs:









Step 2, 4890 here, patched it up, still not perfect:









Step 3, the next day my 5 Yate Loons got there, and while installing them I decided to go gung-ho on the cables, and behold, final step:


----------



## TwoCables

Damn, Afrodisiac! That's nice! I love the detailing that you did!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Afrodisiac
Great job on the cable management Afro, i like it







+rep!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kzage*


Still waiting for some money to get 3 Scythe Gentletyphoons for the Rad.










Thats one insane casemod you got there Kzage, it just looks awsome! + rep!

btw, is there any chance my 24 pin wil go between mobo and mobotray?
cause its to short to go behind the mobo, and my 24pin connector is at the left of my mobo, so i dont think it will fit between the side of the mobo and the back of the case... is there anyone with the same problem?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Thanks for the nice comments guys


----------



## Kzage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


btw, is there any chance my 24 pin wil go between mobo and mobotray?
cause its to short to go behind the mobo, and my 24pin connector is at the left of my mobo, so i dont think it will fit between the side of the mobo and the back of the case... is there anyone with the same problem?










Thanks Bastiaan! Much appreciated.

I doubt the 24 will be able to fit there, perhaps if you either got rid of your sleeving or sleeved them individually they might fit.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kzage*


Still waiting for some money to get 3 Scythe Gentletyphoons for the Rad.











That's some bloody good photography right there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*












very clean! i like it!


----------



## gotspeed

i know this is a kinda odd request but does any one make a good quiet 120 purple led case fan...
i found a cm but it looks discontinued and a Logisys that moves 20 cfm. or is there a way to change the color on a blue/green/any color led fan to purple?


----------



## doat

Purple? you are starting to worry me man don't be like twopenises over there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i know this is a kinda odd request but does any one make a good quiet 120 purple led case fan...
i found a cm but it looks discontinued and a Logisys that moves 20 cfm. or is there a way to change the color on a blue/green/any color led fan to purple?


The LEDs can be changed, although I personally don't know how to do it. But I do know that it can certainly be done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Purple? you are starting to worry me man don't be like twopenises over there.


But purple means Royalty!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The LEDs can be changed, although I personally don't know how to do it. But I do know that it can certainly be done.

But purple means Royalty!










yea Royalty to taking it!


----------



## gotspeed

well its for some one with twolips....

im sorry was that to far XD


----------



## doat

lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i know this is a kinda odd request but does any one make a good quiet 120 purple led case fan...
i found a cm but it looks discontinued and a Logisys that moves 20 cfm. or is there a way to change the color on a blue/green/any color led fan to purple?

UV...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
well its for some one with twolips....

im sorry was that to far XD

lulz. so now it's 2Wire, TwoPenises and TwoLips.

icic.


----------



## TwoCables

LOL I don't know what else to say but W O W .

Big LOL @ TwoLips.


----------



## KSIMP88

So, this case cools amazing, is black, and is silent???
how about compared to the Antec 300?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
So, this case cools amazing, is black, and is silent???
how about compared to the Antec 300?

It's only silent if you don't have really high-speed/noisy fans.









Oh, and I personally can't compare it to the Antec 300. Although, after looking at it, I am very glad that I have the CM 690.


----------



## KSIMP88

I mean, the fans that come with it are silent?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
UV...

lulz. so now it's 2Wire, TwoPenises and TwoLips.

icic.

twolips is a different person then twopenises....


----------



## Afrodisiac

Stock fans are virtually silent in my experience, but I have tinnitus in one ear and I generally game and play guitar at dangerously loud volumes so you may find it loud.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Stock fans are virtually silent in my experience, but I have tinnitus in one ear and I generally game and play guitar at dangerously loud volumes so you may find it loud.

In other words you are hard of hearing?


----------



## KSIMP88

lol, I ask again, is it silent at stock?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
lol, I ask again, is it silent at stock?

I wouldn't say it is absolutely silent but it would be a lot quieter than high speed fans or anything else pretty much but you won't get much airflow if you are using a high end rig like most of us are.

With all of my case fans off it is very quiet in the room but when i turn them on full blast you can hear it from downstairs if you listen carefully mainly because of the ultra kaze 3krpm fan lol.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
In other words you are hard of hearing?

Mildly so. You know what tinnitus is?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Mildly so. You know what tinnitus is?

no but i have heard of it just never bothered to look it up lol


----------



## KSIMP88

ok, because I need it to be below 10 dB


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
no but i have heard of it just never bothered to look it up lol

Permanent ringing in the ear.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Permanent ringing in the ear.

ah that sucks i get a ring every now and then happened ever since a black cat popped in my hand sometimes my left ear just rings for a min although it hasnt happened lately.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
LOL I don't know what else to say but W O W .

Big LOL @ TwoLips.

>_> is it just me or is there a double meaning @ TwoLips...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
So, this case cools amazing, is black, and is silent???
how about compared to the Antec 300?









imo there is no comparison... this craps all over the 300.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
I mean, the fans that come with it are silent?

Yeah but i heard the side panel fan rattles. Easily solved by moving it up top or whatever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
twolips is a different person then twopenises....

 who?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
I mean, the fans that come with it are silent?

The stock fans run at approximately 1200 RPM at their full speed, but even at that speed they are _*very*_ quiet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
twolips is a different person then twopenises....

Oh, I didn't know that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
ok, because I need it to be below 10 dB

Why does it have to be that quiet? Is it even possible for a computer system to be that quiet?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
>_> is it just me or is there a double meaning @ TwoLips...

I think it's just you. Perhaps you're lonely. hehe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







imo there is no comparison... this craps all over the 300.

It :turd:'s all over the Antec 300.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Yeah but i heard the side panel fan rattles. Easily solved by moving it up top or whatever.

Mine never rattled, nor does it rattle. Perhaps it was loose or the fan's cable was hitting the fan blade.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kzage* 
Thanks Bastiaan! Much appreciated.

I doubt the 24 will be able to fit there, perhaps if you either got rid of your sleeving or sleeved them individually they might fit.

no problem, good work needs some attention








ye, i was also thinking about that, but i wonder if i can get them between the leftside of the mobo and the case, guess you'll see 24 cables side to side...xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The LEDs can be changed, although I personally don't know how to do it. But I do know that it can certainly be done.

But purple means Royalty!









yes you could change them, drill them out, buy some uv/purple led's, glue them in,(make sure you drill the right size) and connect the wires. Make sure they have the same voltage, otherwise use resistors to bring down the voltage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
well its for some one with twolips....

im sorry was that to far XD

hahahaha, nice 1 xD


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
Get some better fans like CM R4's
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-...pr_product_top

Or buy some 140mm Yate Loon medium speed fans for the top exhaust from Petra's but there out of stock at the moment.
http://www.petrastechshop.com/14yalod1cafa1.html

Or buy some 120mm Yate Loon med. speed fans. There out of stock as well.








http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa1.html

I didn't cut out my grilles but I do have 140mm Yate Loons for the top exhaust and I use 120mm Yates for the bottom intake and front intake. I use a Antec Tricool 120mm for the rear exhaust and use a Scythe Kaze 120mm for side intake fan. I get good temps for both cpu and system.









Just my









Ok ok. Hawaiian Geek, TwoCables, and gotspeed convinced me. +rep

I'll order some new fans, and when I get them I'll redo the wires and cut out the plastic in front and the honeycomb at the top.

Those R4s look nice. I bet they sound like tornados. I have to read about the Yates, since everyone has them. Still, if I can get the R4s and turn them down, I may do that.

Is the bottom side intake fan a waste with the bottom intake? Also, why not get a 140MM for your bottom intake?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey* 
Ok ok. Hawaiian Geek, TwoCables, and gotspeed convinced me. +rep

I'll order some new fans, and when I get them I'll redo the wires and cut out the plastic in front and the honeycomb at the top.

Those R4s look nice. I bet they sound like tornados. I have to read about the Yates, since everyone has them. Still, if I can get the R4s and turn them down, I may do that.

Is the bottom side intake fan a waste with the bottom intake? Also, why not get a 140MM for your bottom intake?

That "R4" fan is very quiet. I have the blue LED version, and it's currently running at about 1950 RPM, and it's extremely quiet. It replaced the Silverstone FN121-BL, which ran at approximately 1200 RPM, and it's barely any louder than that fan was. So obviously, if you go with it, then you should have no need to make any efforts to make it quieter. And if you can control it from the BIOS like I can, then you will certainly have no problem getting it to perform the way you want it to. Speaking of its performance: the website says 90 CFM, but the box says 69.69 CFM. Everything else is pretty much the same. It's almost like the original ones were 69.69 CFM and now the newer ones are 90 CFM. I e-mailed Cooler Master a couple times over the past couple months regarding this, but they haven't replied.

The best reason to have a side intake fan right there is for the GPU. Otherwise, I guess it would be up to the user.

As for a bottom intake: I tried that once, but it collected so much dust that I would have been cleaning it about every 2-3 days. And since I can't exactly _see_ it like I can with the front intake, I decided to just not go with one. Besides, I already have extreme overkill with 4 case fans. 2 is plenty. 3 is better, and 4 is just insane. I have so many fans that you'd think I'm preparing for a really hot environment or something.







But my ambient temp (my computer room temp) is usually around 70-75Â°F.

Anyway, I guess that's my reply.


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The best reason to have a side intake fan right there is for the GPU. Otherwise, I guess it would be up to the user.

As for a bottom intake: I tried that once, but it collected so much dust that I would have been cleaning it about every 2-3 days. And since I can't exactly _see_ it like I can with the front intake, I decided to just not go with one. Besides, I already have extreme overkill with 4 case fans. 2 is plenty. 3 is better, and 4 is just insane. I have so many fans that you'd think I'm preparing for a really hot environment or something.







But my ambient temp (my computer room temp) is usually around 70-75Â°F.

Anyway, I guess that's my reply.









My bottom intake has the stock filter on it, and if I put my hand over it, running at 12v, it is pumping in a lot of cool air. I find it very useful. I'm tempted to put an ultra kaze at the bottom, R4s at the top, and perhaps an external R4 blowing on the CPU hsf =P

That said, my current fans are 63CFM, so I don't know how much of an improvement I'll see by buying R4s, which are only 69CFM as you said. I may try cutting out the grills/honeycomb first.

Link to my current fans: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185029


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, if you want extreme performance you should look at the scythe slip stream 1900, but they are loud... also pulling 110 cfm... so its a choice you make, maybe a switch on it so if you are gaming you put them on, and if you finished you put them off, cause you dont need 110cfm idling...

anyway, Project TBB-H2O has started








gonna cut some grills out now, ill create a big work log xD


----------



## doat

I hear slipstreams are not good and that S-sycthe or whatever are better and have better static pressure.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I hear slipstreams are not good and that S-sycthe or whatever are better and have better static pressure.

S-Flex you mean lol.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
S-Flex you mean lol.

Yea that's it you drunk russian.


----------



## hostler

Painted the case









before:









after:









Some more:

































What do you think? Am i CM690 club worthy?

greetz!


----------



## doat

Don't think the pics are big enough i can see through the holes.


----------



## hostler

haha sorry about the size


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

^^Looks nice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hey hostler









lol, we helped eachother with modding








both dutch, thats why we have got the same, both painted the mesh xD

anyway, looks great hostler









Project TBB-H20 is going great, did the first mods to the case so i can put my stuff in, should arive tomorrow


----------



## doat

Work log work log work log work log work log work log


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

haha, not yet, youve got to wait for me finishing todays work








darn, i cant wait for my parts to arive!xD
gonna cut some more out, its now 21.06 and i only got till 22.00, not allowed to make such a loud noise as i do after 22.00....


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
haha, not yet, youve got to wait for me finishing todays work








darn, i cant wait for my parts to arive!xD
gonna cut some more out, its now 21.06 and i only got till 22.00, not allowed to make such a loud noise as i do after 22.00....









Lol i have never seen anyone use 24hr time


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Lol i have never seen anyone use 24hr time

lol, thats cause im from holland, im used to use 24 hours








not saying it, but i do write it that way xD
anyway, gonna edit my psu so it can run without mobo, and than im finished









btw, for a socket am2 mobo, is the cpu always in the exact same spot? so i can use my old mobo to get the length for the tubing... cause the mobo will arive at the end of the week...


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol, thats cause im from holland, im used to use 24 hours








not saying it, but i do write it that way xD
anyway, gonna edit my psu so it can run without mobo, and than im finished









btw, for a socket am2 mobo, is the cpu always in the exact same spot? so i can use my old mobo to get the length for the tubing... cause the mobo will arive at the end of the week...

I am not familiar with AMD boards but every single motherboard i have seen the cpu has been in the same spot.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

okay, i will take some extra cm's or for you inches(guess 1 inch is enough) for the tubing, so i wont have a problem with it. 
and im going to make the worklog right now


----------



## doat

Yaaayyyyyy


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lols, now i know how you get those 2.6k posts...xD


----------



## doat

Well i get bored a lot at work and i hate how people judge by their post and rep ratio, if someone has 1000 rep points they could still give bad info or someone will less rep could give better info.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i understand, i got the same problem at work, i like it if therse some usefull info here, so i can think if im working about new upgrades etc...xD
anyway, the worklog is taking a lot of time, but it will be here before 23.00/11pm gmt+1








[edit] youve got a nice post/rep ratio, 1 rep each 20 posts isnt bad i guess..


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i understand, i got the same problem at work, i like it if therse some usefull info here, so i can think if im working about new upgrades etc...xD
anyway, the worklog is taking a lot of time, but it will be here before 23.00/11pm gmt+1








[edit] youve got a nice post/rep ratio, 1 rep each 20 posts isnt bad i guess..


I should have more rep, what pisses me off the most is when i spend literally hours helping someone or some people and i don't even get a thank you. Also on another forum i try to help people but since the majority of them are f'in idiots that go with the crowd. Perfect example, i was trying to help someone buy the right HDTV for them, i told them that you only need 1080P for sitting about 10ft or further and at least 50" but the guy would only be sitting 5-7ft away and mostly would use it for movies and occasional gaming so i recommended the same TV i have, Samsung 720P 50" plasma. People kept saying that you do need 1080P the closer you sit and that LCD NOT PLASMA has better picture quality!!! I tried showing them charts and even told them tests i did personally but of course dealing with morons they don't understand science and how the human eye works.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i know how it feels, had it a lot of times on some other forum, spended hours and hours to get something fixed and just not happy with it... but i dont think rep is thats reliable, sometimes one good reaction can compensate 10 bad reactions.. damn, i look like a psychiatrist here xD comon, be happyxD 
worklog almost finished!! xD


----------



## gotspeed

lmao at the people that didn't get the twolips joke.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Okay, the work log is opened








http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post6504053l

@gotspeed, kinda lol indeed xD hmm, how could you dont get that...xD


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lmao at the people that didn't get the twolips joke.

Nothing is better than twopenises or schlongs!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, we are kinda getting offtopic xD
lets talk about ... i mean the CM690 xD


----------



## doat

That is going to be difficult


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, we are kinda getting offtopic xD
lets talk about ... i mean the CM690 xD

your new here. this thread is the poster child for how to be off topic.

how do you think twopenis, window tint tickets, cars, and girls have come up in here lol.

o btw i am going to be off for a little going to install win 7 rc on another hd for desktop so i can play lfs 3 weeks is to much time not to be able to drive in racing sim!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, dont drink and use/abuse a forum...









hmm, do you have any idea how i could fix my problem with the 24 pin?
maybe cut some MB out? (bad idea) or make a little hole in the back of my case, from behind till 0,5cm above the MB, so that i can put my 24 pin from behind the mobo tray to the front of the mobo?

@ gotspeed, lools, i know im new here, and for every forum ive ever seen this is the best, but you guys know how to talk about everything exept the topic...xD
anyway, i just like it xD


----------



## doat

I made a little cut out in my motherboard tray right next to where the 24pin is.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, ill do that tomorrow, i hope it will work


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I should have more rep, what pisses me off the most is when i spend literally hours helping someone or some people and i don't even get a thank you.

With all joking and kidding aside, you have to learn how to help people while expecting absolutely nothing in return. The less you expect in return, the more helpful you will be to others. Not only that, but nobody owes you a thank-you or a rep in return for your help (meaning, it's not a requirement to say "thank you" or to Rep+ just because they were helpful. That's up to you, and it shouldn't have to do with how helpful you think they were). Your reward should be in the form of how helpful you noticed that you were. After all, we're all on this planet doing the same thing together. These little things just don't matter.

A thank-you or a Rep+ is the same as a tip that a waiter/waitress gets: it is not to be expected.

You see, helping while expecting absolutely nothing in return (where receiving a thank-you or even a Rep+ is a huge surprise that you don't feel worthy of because you just want to be at their service) prevents you from being pissed off because you spent all day helping somebody (or all week) and they never thanked you or gave you a Rep+. But there again, the reward should come in the form of how helpful you know you were; it should come in the form of how high the quality of your service was.

So, if you want more Rep and more thank-yous, then stop caring about Reps and thank-yous. Stop expecting something in return. If you do this, then the returns will come like a flood and you'll never feel like you deserve them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Also on another forum i try to help people but since the majority of them are f'in idiots that go with the crowd. Perfect example, i was trying to help someone buy the right HDTV for them, i told them that you only need 1080P for sitting about 10ft or further and at least 50" but the guy would only be sitting 5-7ft away and mostly would use it for movies and occasional gaming so i recommended the same TV i have, Samsung 720P 50" plasma. People kept saying that you do need 1080P the closer you sit and that LCD NOT PLASMA has better picture quality!!! I tried showing them charts and even told them tests i did personally but of course dealing with morons they don't understand science and how the human eye works.

Life's too short.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
With all joking and kidding aside, you have to learn how to help people while expecting absolutely nothing in return. The less you expect in return, the more helpful you will be to others. Not only that, but nobody owes you a thank-you or a rep in return for your help (meaning, it's not a requirement to say "thank you" or to Rep+ just because they were helpful. That's up to you, and it shouldn't have to do with how helpful you think they were). Your reward should be in the form of how helpful you noticed that you were. After all, we're all on this planet doing the same thing together. These little things just don't matter.

A thank-you or a Rep+ is the same as a tip that a waiter/waitress gets: it is not to be expected.

You see, helping while expecting absolutely nothing in return (where receiving a thank-you or even a Rep+ is a huge surprise that you don't feel worthy of because you just want to be at their service) prevents you from being pissed off because you spent all day helping somebody (or all week) and they never thanked you or gave you a Rep+. But there again, the reward should come in the form of how helpful you know you were; it should come in the form of how high the quality of your service was.

So, if you want more Rep and more thank-yous, then stop caring about Reps and thank-yous. Stop expecting something in return. If you do this, then the returns will come like a flood and you'll never feel like you deserve them.

Life's too short.









Calm your tits mr. well endowed, i still help people even though i hate people.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
...nobody owes you a thank-you or a rep in return for your help (meaning, it's not a requirement to say "thank you" or to Rep+ just because they were helpful.

Whilst it's not a requirement, it's still good to have some common courtesy. As who know's who's day you are shining on by just being polite and remembering your manners.









As I duely hope that your parent(s) did not raise you without them. As they are an essential tool in life.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Whilst it's not a requirement, it's still good to have some common courtesy. As who know's who's day you are shining on by just being polite and remembering your manners.









As I duely hope that your parent(s) did not raise you without them. As they are an essential tool in life.

It sure as hell seems like there are a lot of lazy parents because i have seen adults that are just ignorant, moronic, and rude.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
It sure as hell seems like there are a lot of lazy parents because i have seen adults that are just ignorant, moronic, and rude.

As much as I'd love to blame the parents I know that after a certain age there is nothing left that they can do, and then it is up to that person to make his or her decision to be a better person.

Not all make the right choice, but we are human. So boundaries of the mind are not overcome in a day.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
It sure as hell seems like there are a lot of lazy parents because i have seen adults that are just ignorant, moronic, and rude.

I've noticed that this is mostly caused by too much selfishness. So many people in this world are hateful and rude because they're a legend in their own mind and everyone should treat them a certain way - otherwise they're the enemy.


----------



## Afrodisiac

It's not always right to blame the parents. It's not like my parents beat the good manners into me. The kid has to have a desire to not be a jerk. My sister is a condescending tool. I'm an angel (OK exaggeration). Same parents. So yeah.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I've noticed that this is mostly caused by too much selfishness. So many people in this world are hateful and rude because they're a legend in their own mind and everyone should treat them a certain way - otherwise they're the enemy.

I dont think of myself as a legend lol


----------



## cs_maan

This is why, when I help someone, I expect the worst all the time, it helps ME not to think I deserve something more than I do, if I do at all.

It seems a bit negative but its great







.


----------



## doat

It's not that i think i deserve it but like someone said earlier it's common decency, i have held the door open for people who are kind of far so i had to stand there for a bit and they just walked in the place without acknowledging me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


It's not that i think i deserve it but like someone said earlier it's common decency, i have held the door open for people who are kind of far so i had to stand there for a bit and they just walked in the place without acknowledging me.


So? They don't owe it to you. You made the choice to do that. It's not like they asked you to do it. If you made the choice all by yourself to help somebody (even when somebody is asking a general audience for help), they still don't really have to say "thank you". I mean, besides: we're intelligent enough to know that the help is appreciated without needing to hear or see a "thank you", or an added Rep+.

The best way to help people is to help them while not expecting anything in return. You should help them and expect to receive nothing.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So? They don't owe it to you. You made the choice to do that. It's not like they asked you to do it. If you made the choice all by yourself to help somebody (even when somebody is asking a general audience for help), they still don't really have to say "thank you". I mean, besides: we're intelligent enough to know that the help is appreciated without needing to hear or see a "thank you", or an added Rep+.


I do admit sometimes that if the guy I just helped is somebody who has significant amounts of rep himself and therefore I assume very familiar with the rep system doesn't give you a rep for the help, I get annoyed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I do admit sometimes that if the guy I just helped is somebody who has significant amounts of rep himself and therefore I assume very familiar with the rep system doesn't give you a rep for the help, I get annoyed.


If I had it my way, then there wouldn't be anything like the Rep+ system. It would just be 100% neutral.

Whenever somebody gives me a Rep+, I always feel like they're wasting their time because I'm probably the least-knowledgeable person on here.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
If I had it my way, then there wouldn't be anything like the Rep+ system. It would just be 100% neutral.

Whenever somebody gives me a Rep+, I always feel like they're wasting their time because I'm probably the least-knowledgeable person on here.









In this other forum I'm a member of (full of jack******), it didn't have a rep option until this year. And I've been a member there since '05 I think.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
So? They don't owe it to you. You made the choice to do that. It's not like they asked you to do it. If you made the choice all by yourself to help somebody (even when somebody is asking a general audience for help), they still don't really have to say "thank you". I mean, besides: we're intelligent enough to know that the help is appreciated without needing to hear or see a "thank you", or an added Rep+.

The best way to help people is to help them while not expecting anything in return. You should help them and expect to receive nothing.

Yea i see what you mean but it just annoys me a little


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Yea i see what you mean but it just annoys me a little

Hmm. Maybe it's because I'm getting old.







I mean, I remember a time when I would get annoyed when I wouldn't get a thank-you or something.


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
No offense intended, but just brotherly love: you didn't try hard enough. First time or not, you can still do a much better job than that. If I can do a very anal and very clean and almost-perfect cable management job, then anyone can; even you. So go for it! You have nothing to lose but time, and what you have to gain is much better-looking cable management, better airflow, and probably even lower temps by a degree or two (maybe even 3 or 4 - you never know).

Additionally, everyone else can close their side panels with all their cables behind, including the 24-pin, so there's no reason why you can't either. All you have to do is lay the case on its side, then put a little bit of pressure on it while you slide it shut. But before you begin applying pressure 'n' sliding it, make sure the tabs are aligned with the holes so that you don't have to stop what you're doing and bend the tabs back to where they were. That can be annoying when all you want to do is get the panel on and be

Gave it another shot. Better? Pointers?










Ignore the black line diagonally across - an accident in MS Paint that I didn't notice =P


----------



## Afrodisiac

Still somewhat mediocre. There's a hole above the motherboard for a reason. Use it for the 8-pin instead of stretching it across the entire case.


----------



## doat

That is a bad gill job cut away the whole thing so you don't see any of the honeycomb crap and do you need the holes for 80mm fans?


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Still somewhat mediocre. There's a hole above the motherboard for a reason. Use it for the 8-pin instead of stretching it across the entire case.

Would if I could. It won't reach. I'm going to wait until I have to order something and I'll order an extension.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
That is a bad gill job cut away the whole thing so you don't see any of the honeycomb crap and do you need the holes for 80mm fans?

There came a point on the second grill that there would be no real extra returns to cutting more away, since the fan was clear. I didn't cut the 80mm holes away because my cutting tool was insufficient.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Ah, my bad.


----------



## doat

Ah, i see


----------



## Afrodisiac

Lol, that was funny:

Cube posts pics
Doat and I criticize
Cube explains
Doat and I both say "Ah, I see".


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Lol, that was funny:

Cube posts pics
Doat and I criticize
Cube explains
Doat and I both say "Ah, I see".

Appreciate the critiques. Like I said the 8-pin will eventually make its way behind the mobo, and since nobody ever sees the remnants of the top grill I left it ugly.

I also cut out the bottom intake grill, leaving the stock dust filter in there. I think I'm going to make coasters out of these things.

I meant to move the HDDs as I had been told to, but forgot to do so when I actually got down to work.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Move where? You mean rotate the HDD cage? I've thought about that but it's too much work to just do alone. If I'm about to strip the case to paint it, then I might rotate it.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Lol, that was funny:

Cube posts pics
Doat and I criticize
Cube explains
Doat and I both say "Ah, I see".


lol you saw what i did there


----------



## TwoCables

Cubemonkey, that's certainly better. I think all that's left really are little touch-ups for the sake of appearance.

However, it does look like the cable for the sound card has some slack that can be pulled out through the back. But if I'm wrong, then so be it.

Also, I think that there's a possibility that the CPU power cable can be put underneath the sound and video cards near the expansion slots. It might be a tight fight, but it might work.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
lol you saw what i did there

haha, ye he did









lol, we look like psychiatrists trying to help doat xD
i get his point, helping someone without even getting a thanx isnt fun, but your not helping them for the thanx. I know it aint fun, you can put a lot of time into helping someone, and finaly not even a single word... but hey, thats life xD

hmm, PARTS ARE COMING SOON!!!xD

[edit]i wonder what that grey round thing is that comes up with a lot of cases, some sort of ring, it sits around the front panel header cable stuff. anyone knows what im talking about?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
haha, ye he did









lol, we look like psychiatrists trying to help doat xD
i get his point, helping someone without even getting a thanx isnt fun, but your not helping them for the thanx. I know it aint fun, you can put a lot of time into helping someone, and finaly not even a single word... but hey, thats life xD

hmm, PARTS ARE COMING SOON!!!xD

[edit]i wonder what that grey round thing is that comes up with a lot of cases, some sort of ring, it sits around the front panel header cable stuff. anyone knows what im talking about?









I don't, but I'd like to see a pic.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
haha, ye he did









lol, we look like psychiatrists trying to help doat xD
i get his point, helping someone without even getting a thanx isnt fun, but your not helping them for the thanx. I know it aint fun, you can put a lot of time into helping someone, and finaly not even a single word... but hey, thats life xD

hmm, PARTS ARE COMING SOON!!!xD

[edit]i wonder what that grey round thing is that comes up with a lot of cases, some sort of ring, it sits around the front panel header cable stuff. anyone knows what im talking about?









No one or group of psychiatrists can help me!!!! get on aim see if it works and why are you up so early lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

im on aim, and i couldn keep my eyes shut








nah, my family is waking up around 7, so its hard for me to sleep on.. and my eye hurted... got some metal in it, thats what you get for cutting without glasses xD


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


im on aim, and i couldn keep my eyes shut








nah, my family is waking up around 7, so its hard for me to sleep on.. and my eye hurted... got some metal in it, thats what you get for cutting without glasses xD


yea i told you to use glasses and gloves


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


im on aim, and i couldn keep my eyes shut








nah, my family is waking up around 7, so its hard for me to sleep on.. and my eye hurted... got some metal in it, thats what you get for cutting without glasses xD


Oh no man, WEAR GLASSES..I got a piece of plastic stuck in my tear duct one time, you don't want that to happen especially with metal!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Oh no man, WEAR GLASSES..I got a piece of plastic stuck in my tear duct one time, you don't want that to happen especially with metal!










Well you are an idiot


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well you are an idiot


Well it takes one to know one...Yes I went there.


----------



## TwoCables

You're all idiots. gg

/thread


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Well it takes one to know one...Yes I went there.












Says the guy who has two penises, yea want some ointment for that BURN?!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thanx a lot, i know im an idiot, but the glasses i have suck... and not on a nice way...xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


thanx a lot, i know im an idiot, but the glasses i have suck... and not on a nice way...xD


Well that sucks.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


thanx a lot, i know im an idiot, but the glasses i have suck... and not on a nice way...xD


Please you are not an idiot, Cs maan is a drunk russian idiot and twopenises is a freak with two ding dongs


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Please you are not an idiot, Cs maan is a drunk russian idiot and twopenises is a freak with two ding dongs


Lol, of course male genitalia would be on YOUR mind and nobody elses.


----------



## TwoCables

Freaky deaky FTW!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Lol, of course male genitalia would be on YOUR mind and nobody elses.


says the guy who has "toys" all over his room and posters of male genitalia EVERYWHERE!!! Even your shifter on your car is a "toy".


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


says the guy who has "toys" all over his room and posters of male genitalia EVERYWHERE!!! Even your shifter on your car is a "toy".


Wow. On that note, I think I'm gonna go watch a movie.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


says the guy who has "toys" all over his room and posters of male genitalia EVERYWHERE!!! Even your shifter on your car is a "toy".


Well I got them from you so, that says a lot right there.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wow. On that note, I think I'm gonna go watch a movie.










lol SICK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Well I got them from you so, that says a lot right there.


I got a special coming up with some new products


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

whahah, damn guys, open a new topic, fight between doat cs_maan and twocables xD


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


whahah, damn guys, open a new topic, fight between doat cs_maan and twocables xD


Haha that's just how we are, don't be frightened young one.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

mmm, back on my THG days there was (and still is) no rep system, but i didn't care, and in fact i think i posted more simply because it was easier to find threads and more threads to find.

anywho, this thread is now about narwhals


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


mmm, back on my THG days there was (and still is) no rep system, but i didn't care, and in fact i think i posted more simply because it was easier to find threads and more threads to find.

anywho, this thread is now about narwhals


















Ch33z, we match in reps







.

I mean...Narhwals say moo.

I mean...my 690 is still unfinished (fact).


----------



## doat

ROFLO HAHAHAAHAHAHAH jesus christ i am trying not to bust out laughing hahaahhaahhahahaha
The funny thing about that pic is that there are two things sticking out from the water and the other two norwals only have one HAAHAHAHAH Twocables is underwater giving csmaan a handjob


----------



## Sr20kidD

here is my rig, i posted in the "rate my rig" but i think i will become an unmodded 690 member if you let me...

XP Pro x64
coolermaster 690
gigabyte ep45 ud3p
6gigs of tracer 6400 ram
Intel e6850 @ 3.5
MSI/nvidia 8600gts oc
LG x22 speed DVDR
x2 74gb raptors raid 0
and 1 300gb maxtor for backups and what not
Antec 550 ps

need to get sata cables in one color :lol:
Temps are as 32c with load upto 37 or 38 cant cant remember. However, for 60 bux i went back to what I previously had Cooler master hyper 212, with x2 120mm fans, since i was getting 27c at idle and 32-35c at load, sure its louder, but since i have my headphones on most of the time, i don't notice.
Because someone asked in my other thread what kind of fans i have blowing on my hyper 212, they are antec led fans running @ full speed which is i believe 2200 rpm. I think i could do a little better on the cable management but i think its good enough till i get another videocard..


----------



## doat

awww you derailed the thread!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

first search for doat on google:










@ sr20kidD, nice rig you got there


----------



## doat

lol link FAIL
This is the first pic when i search doat









Lol i think we overloaded the forum pics arnt working


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye its working, right mouse button, show image


----------



## doat

Weak it shows your pic but not mine


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Weak it shows your pic but not mine










hmm, yours shows on my pc, but only have to rightclick and select show image...
btw, i uploaded it to tinypic.com


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Ch33z, we match in reps







.

I mean...Narhwals say moo.

I mean...my 690 is still unfinished (fact).

ROFL compare the unique reps though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
ROFLO HAHAHAAHAHAHAH jesus christ i am trying not to bust out laughing hahaahhaahhahahaha
The funny thing about that pic is that there are two things sticking out from the water and the other two norwals only have one HAAHAHAHAH Twocables is underwater giving csmaan a handjob



























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
first search for doat on google:










@ sr20kidD, nice rig you got there









LOLZ. Thread successfully derailed


----------



## doat

You are so meann!!


----------



## TwoCables

This is the best thread EVAR!

Welcome to the thread, Sr20kidD.


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Move where? You mean rotate the HDD cage? I've thought about that but it's too much work to just do alone. If I'm about to strip the case to paint it, then I might rotate it.


No no. Gotspeed suggested I move my HDDs like so:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GotSpeed*

now:
hdd
hdd
=
=
=

after:
=
hdd
=
hdd
=


But I forgot to.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Whoa .. This thread is all about almost anything eh??! haha ..








Come on guys post some old/new pics of your systems ..









Peace!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

coming soon, im now building my sig rig again, with watercooling. if you want you can follow it with the link posted in my sig








the pictures are over there atm


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*


Gave it another shot. Better? Pointers?











looks better


----------



## iandroo888

wow what has this thread become in to.. =X damn u guys =P carry on xD


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


wow what has this thread become in to.. =X damn u guys =P carry on xD


 Don't worry, there's a 690 shoved in here every so often, in between the goats and two penis references!


----------



## loop0001

my rig is some....60-80 pages back but i'd be happy to post it again


----------



## gotspeed

wires what wires?


----------



## loop0001

it's a shiny fan!!!


----------



## TwoCables

[email protected] thread. Perhaps I should start taking pics with my parents' PowerShot G10 so that I can get some really neat ones. They probably won't be any better than YaGit's, but I can certainly try.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


it's a shiny fan!!!


nope just a bright led


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


nope just a bright led










you just killed the happy...


----------



## TwoCables

Happy killer!!


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## TwoCables

Wow, I'm never watching that again. rofl


----------



## bobfig

wdf gotspeed


----------



## doat

Gotspeed that was awsome, i could easily beat you but i might get banned


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*   Don't worry, there's a 690 shoved in here every so often, in between the goats and two penis references!  
Don't forget the Narwhals!!!
  
 



  



 
 Narwhals, just don't let 'em touch your balls!
Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *gotspeed*   



  
...lulwut.


----------



## sweffymo

Happy Tree Friends is terrible. When I see any of those videos I laugh but I know that I'll be scarred for life afterward.


----------



## iandroo888

lol this thread reminds me of how Syrillian's thread's always goes. Its like bam bam (about the project) then pages of randomness then bam (another post about the project) then bam bam bam all randomness haha


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
lol this thread reminds me of how Syrillian's thread's always goes. Its like bam bam (about the project) then pages of randomness then bam (another post about the project) then bam bam bam all randomness haha

Noticed it too .. after awhile someone will post back on topic.. It's definitely keeping this thread very active indeed .. Lots to talk about


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Noticed it too .. after awhile someone will post back on topic.. It's definitely keeping this thread very active indeed .. *Lots to talk about*









Like Narwhals!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wow. On that note, I think I'm gonna go watch a movie.









I didn't realize my quote above was the first post on the 69th page with 100 Posts Per Page. It's especially funny when you put it back in the context it was in. Ok, so it's funny to me.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I didn't realize my quote above was the first post on the 69th page with 100 Posts Per Page. It's especially funny when you put it back in the context it was in. Ok, so it's funny to me.

stupid


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I didn't realize my quote above was the first post on the 69th page with 100 Posts Per Page. It's especially funny when you put it back in the context it was in. Ok, so it's funny to me.

....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
....

Aw. I had a feeling it was funnier in my head.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, this is crazy, i went to bed 10pm and woke up 11am, and see what you guys posted...xD
Happy Tree Friends FTW!!!
anyway, my eye is healing ok, its hard to look with one eye, but i dont have parst for the Project atm, so i will continue fryday or saturday...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol, this is crazy, i went to bed 10pm and woke up 11am, and see what you guys posted...xD
Happy Tree Friends FTW!!!
anyway, my eye is healing ok, its hard to look with one eye, but i dont have parst for the Project atm, so i will continue fryday or saturday...

happy tree friends has got nuthin on my narwhals.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The narwhals are fun, but i prefer Happy Tree Friends


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
The narwhals are fun, but i prefer Happy Tree Friends









happy tree friends don't have a kickass facial horn.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
happy tree friends don't have a kickass facial horn.

Oh, there's a perfect, but inappropriate joke for this.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
you just killed the happy...









no you killed the happy(tree friends)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
no you killed the happy(tree friends)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 









Yeah, but if the dog farts and you claim it, then you might be a *******!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe xD

anyway, I CAN SEE!!
but all i see is tears... seems like i cant stop crying xD
damn, seriously, dont take the risk of cutting without glasses...


----------



## doat

I told you to where glasses, according to Jeremy Clarkson you Dutch are on drugs lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, ye you did, and i didnt... and i aint on drugs








anyway, cant wait for the parts to arive, problem with these projects is, if you are building you got something to do







but if you are finished you fall down in some gap, with nothing to do, thinking about possible mods, but hey, i just finished one...


----------



## Viper897

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper897* 
Here are some pics of mine, put me in the stock category I at one point had an extra front intake fan but had to take it out due to some odd noises coming from the fan. I have also put in two yate loon medium speed fans in the top.


























any suggestions on stuffing that mass of cables behind the side panel, ive tried but i dont want to force something and break anything. I tried to stuff them behind the panel twice now and both times i feel like im gonna break something or bend a wire to the point of breaking, oh and i have two 4870's in there but toying with the idea of only using one.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i guess you should try some different holes, so dont put it all trough one...
make sure you flatten them out, so there wont be 2 cables on eachother. you could also tie rip them to the mobotray. it should work, cause i have a non modular psu, and i can put them all behind the mobo tray








gl with it


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper897* 
any suggestions on stuffing that mass of cables behind the side panel, ive tried but i dont want to force something and break anything. I tried to stuff them behind the panel twice now and both times i feel like im gonna break something or bend a wire to the point of breaking, oh and i have two 4870's in there but toying with the idea of only using one.


It takes some doing. See below







I would say that you should unplug everything connected to the PSU and literally remove the psu. After that, with the psu still out of the case run all of the cable through that hole and behind the mobo. Then screw the psu back in and get to work.

At the end of the day, it may look as messy as mine:









You won't break any cables. Trust me.


----------



## Cubemonkey

I bought some fan goodies today:

2x Scythe Slipstream SH http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060

2x Panaflo NMB-MAT http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835705003

Also some OCZ Freeze.

I am going to reseat my Dark Knight using the OCZ Freeze and strap a Panaflo to it.

Then I think I'll put the other panaflo as the bottom intake, and the two slipstreams as top exhausts.

The problem is that I think I'll have to point the DK towards the back as opposed to the top - I don't think the Panaflo will clear the NB heatsink. If that's the case then I'll put one slipstream as the rear top exhaust and the other as the rear panel exhaust. Does that sound reasonable?

Is there any reason in this case to have the front top exhaust? I think that it may just suck out the high CFM coming from the bottom before it can get to the DK.


----------



## doat

I hear slip streams are crap and that S-Flex are better.


----------



## iandroo888

i used the s-flex f's on my friends comp.. they are hecka quiet! i was suprised. i kinda wanna get those now but expensive T.T


----------



## gotspeed

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *doat*   I told you to where glasses, according to Jeremy Clarkson you Dutch are on drugs lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper897* 
any suggestions on stuffing that mass of cables behind the side panel, ive tried but i dont want to force something and break anything. I tried to stuff them behind the panel twice now and both times i feel like im gonna break something or bend a wire to the point of breaking, oh and i have two 4870's in there but toying with the idea of only using one.

You definitely have to be forceful with it. But you won't break anything. But if you're still in doubt, then keep in mind that if everyone else can do it with this case, then so can you.

Be sure to lay the cables flat while trying to minimize the amount of cables that are on top of others. If you keep at it, then you'll have a perfect cable management job completed before you're fully aware of it.


----------



## mushrooshi

Sorry if this is old, but the Xigmatek Midgard is almost exactly like the CM 690!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Sorry if this is old, but the Xigmatek Midgard is almost exactly like the CM 690!

Ye, it has got a lot of the same things, but still i prefer the cm690 xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 





lols, i aint on drugs xD
ive been clean my whole life


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Ye, it has got a lot of the same things, but still i prefer the cm690 xD

lols, i aint on drugs xD 
ive been clean my whole life










if you saw his head bounce around it means your on drugs.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


if you saw his head bounce around it means your on drugs.










come on... don't knock the new guy so hard. you might scare him off.









here you go Bastiaan_NL


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


come on... don't knock the new guy so hard. you might scare him off.









here you go Bastiaan_NL










HEY! i saw that little baggie what was in there?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


HEY! i saw that little baggie what was in there?


GD if you be nice we may share


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, im not afraid of them ^^
doat is just some guy thinking he's got it all xD
and the rest, well... just the same as me, just stupid...









that bag? well, it kept some fittings inside for my WC setup









kidding xD


----------



## doat

Lol, i don't think i got it all otherwise i wouldn't want a HAF 932


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Lol, i don't think i got it all otherwise i wouldn't want a HAF 932

Thats why its "kidding"








anyway, i would like to have a HAF, but still i prefer the CM690 for its beauty...

btw, just ordered the original sidewindow panel, i was too lazy to build my own xD
i just like it that way


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats why its "kidding"








anyway, i would like to have a HAF, but still i prefer the CM690 for its beauty...

btw, just ordered the original sidewindow panel, i was too lazy to build my own xD
i just like it that way










LIKE I SAID, dam dutchies on drugs


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


LIKE I SAID, dam dutchies on drugs


dont blaim me, blaim the guy selling it...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


hey! I saw that little baggie what was in there?


every thing you needed to build the computer!!!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, at least to calm you down building the computer


----------



## gotspeed

no its every thing i tell you motherboard power supply every thing is in the little baggy duchy boy 0_8

lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


no its every thing i tell you motherboard power supply every thing is in the little baggy duchy boy 0_8

lol


hehe, and do you sell it?


----------



## doat

this thread has turned into almost everything and now it is a drug dealing thread hahaha


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hehe, and do you sell it?










no duchy i do not sell your drugs in little baggy


----------



## bobfig

omg guys im in so much pain now... i got like a 2nd degree sunburn on my upper arms.went tubing with relatives and had so much fun. there all bubbly and oozing puss every where


----------



## Nlclock

Eya guys









This is my cm690:









I received it today and installed it inmediatly








my cosmos s is going to be used for my i7 build.

I hope you guys like it


----------



## gotspeed

looks like veggy juice cooling


----------



## iandroo888

looks like green paint consistancy to me according to what i see in the res


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
omg guys im in so much pain now... i got like a 2nd degree sunburn on my upper arms.went tubing with relatives and had so much fun. there all bubbly and oozing puss every where

hell, that doesnt sound real nice... went to a docter or something? cause getting burned that bad can cause skin cancer if you are getting burned an other time... watch out with it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
this thread has turned into almost everything and now it is a drug dealing thread hahaha

hehe, you wanna buy some?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
no duchy i do not sell your drugs in little baggy

darn, dont want to do it myselve...xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nlclock* 
Eya guys









This is my cm690:









I received it today and installed it inmediatly








my cosmos s is going to be used for my i7 build.

I hope you guys like it
















looks like a nice case to me, bit shiny picture xD
is that juice uv reactive? if so put some uv cold cathodes in









btw, ive seen a guy covering his gpu with some acrilic, now im gonna do something like that, im gonna cut out some acrilic, and paint it the same blue as the mesh on my case, and just put it on the gpu, as a little cover, and to hide that awfull green backside







only thing is, gotto find a way to get it on so that it wont fall. maybe some kind of screws would fit into some little holes, but i dont want to see them, just a clean top... anyway, ill show pictures @ the work log if i do it


----------



## Viper897

thanks for all the advice on wire management guys, ive looked at some more pictures of all the different ideas and i think ill be able to do it no problem at this point. Gonna make sure the system is running stable for a few days then ill attempt it, just had to RMA the motherboard.


----------



## Apocolypze01

Heres mine. Nvidia Edition


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Apocolypze01*


Heres mine. Nvidia Edition


Nice Nvidia edition you got there, but shouldnt the front fan be green? or am i wrong?

Just finished my gpu cover today:










Worklog can be found here.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Nice Nvidia edition you got there, but shouldnt the front fan be green? or am i wrong?

Just finished my gpu cover today:










Worklog can be found here.

That's sick. I like it!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
That's sick. I like it!

thanx







i also like it, i wonder how it looks like in my finished build...
but as far as i can say i wont get my parts today...








So monday it will be here i guess, and tuesday im at home, so i can finish it, at least i hope so...


----------



## iandroo888

grats to apocolypze01. he followed my directions in pm'ing me to ask to be added to the roster. xD

note to everyone new or want updates, directions are in the OP. post here with pictures. then follow those directions.


----------



## Preci

I want a update

















painted the motherboard tray white, has some small errors, paint wouldnt stick to some of the black so had to sand it down and repaint it and becasue of that got paint on bottom top and inside pritty much everywhere but cant really tell that much tbh










also took fan off the bottom and put it in the top above dvd hdd and fan controller










Also my arctic freezer pro 7 broke, 2 of the push pins snaped and wouldnt sit so had to go to stock, will be gettin This when i have the money tho


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preci* 
I want a update

















painted the motherboard tray white, has some small errors, paint wouldnt stick to some of the black so had to sand it down and repaint it and becasue of that got paint on bottom top and inside pritty much everywhere but cant really tell that much tbh










also took fan off the bottom and put it in the top above dvd hdd and fan controller










Also my arctic freezer pro 7 broke, 2 of the push pins snaped and wouldnt sit so had to go to stock, will be gettin This when i have the money tho

why didnt you cover everything except the mobo tray? or did you want to make it like this? it looks kinda strange








anyway, the cable management looks good







isnt there an option for your dvd drive to use sata? cause sata cables are a lot smaller than ide


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
why didnt you cover everything except the mobo tray? or did you want to make it like this? it looks kinda strange








anyway, the cable management looks good







isnt there an option for your dvd drive to use sata? cause sata cables are a lot smaller than ide









But if a drive is an IDE drive, then it won't have a SATA port. Likewise, if it has a SATA port, then it won't have an IDE port. What I mean is this: an IDE drive is an IDE drive, and a SATA drive is a SATA drive. I have not yet seen a "SATA/IDE" drive where it has both ports on it. Although, now that I said it, it would make sense for drives like this to exist.


----------



## deathstorm

I'd like to join.


----------



## doat

Ooh look page 690!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathstorm* 
I'd like to join.









nice cm690 you got there









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But if a drive is an IDE drive, then it won't have a SATA port. Likewise, if it has a SATA port, then it won't have an IDE port. What I mean is this: an IDE drive is an IDE drive, and a SATA drive is a SATA drive. I have not yet seen a "SATA/IDE" drive where it has both ports on it. Although, now that I said it, it would make sense for drives like this to exist.

ye, i know, but i wasnt sure about their existance... thats why i ask him xD
but on some other picture i didnt see sata ports on the drive, so i guess its a no. anyways, better black ide than grey ide...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Ooh look page 690!!

no, only page 69

with 100ppp


----------



## doat

***


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
***

no u


----------



## gotspeed

o boy guys your nuts....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


o boy guys your nuts....


had to read that four times before i understood...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


no u


No *U*!!










hehe







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


nice cm690 you got there









ye, i know, but i wasnt sure about their existance... thats why i ask him xD
but on some other picture i didnt see sata ports on the drive, so i guess its a no. anyways, better black ide than grey ide...









no, only page 69

with 100ppp


For IDE, there's one thing better than those ribbon cables: round IDE cables!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812104034










Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


o boy guys your nuts....


 had to read that four times before i understood...


Yeah, I know what you mean. Hey gotspeed: it'll look better if you change "your" to "you're".


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


No *U*!!











oh no u didn't... i is the king of image macros/motivational posters!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goat*


***











hehe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


For IDE, there's one thing better than those ribbon cables: round IDE cables!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812104034











ye, i got 1 myselve, but i prefer sata, dont have any ide drives anymore


----------



## TwoCables

lol I can't compete with that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


ye, i got 1 myselve, but i prefer sata, dont have any ide drives anymore










Yeah, me too. I even have all round sata cables.


----------



## Preci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
why didnt you cover everything except the mobo tray? or did you want to make it like this? it looks kinda strange








anyway, the cable management looks good







isnt there an option for your dvd drive to use sata? cause sata cables are a lot smaller than ide









well i did only want the motherboard tray done but i just couldnt be bothered to cover the while case so i just did a little but thinkin it would be enough but i suck at sprayin so that didnt help as well.

Ye i am goin to get a SATA DVD drive soon so i can move my IDE hdd (primary) into the bay at the bottom but atm the ide wont fit deom back of bay to dvd bay so thays y its like that.

ye spent a few hours on it last nite doin cables and im glad i did, things when i first did it went wrong but there fixed now and in there place.


----------



## gotspeed

i got the top post again lol. it was to late last nite all punctuation went out the window.


----------



## cs_maan

Do I fit in now?


----------



## bobfig

HAY GUYS GESS WAT !!!!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 

HAY GUYS GESS WAT !!!!!





Oh, I thought you were going to announce you finally sorted that red rash on your sack. Guess not.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Oh, I thought you were going to announce you finally sorted that red rash on your sack. Guess not.

sorry to disappoint... u wana help with that?


----------



## 98uk

Eurax, twice daily to infected area.

Done.


----------



## bobfig

sorry my back hurts can u apply it for me?


----------



## 98uk

Sure, just take all your clothes off.


----------



## bobfig

sweet just don't be afraid of this computer tan i got going on.


----------



## 98uk

No problem. Mind if we leave the webcam on?


----------



## bobfig

no dont want to im still a little shy since its my first time


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 









Do I fit in now?

links dead...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
links dead...

I can see it just fine...but here it is again







.


----------



## doat

shut up and get on aim


----------



## sweffymo

That seriously was a waste of time/space there.


----------



## MaxSteR

hehe finally got a camera from a friend to capture some pics... my 1st time building a pc... hope u guys like it



























was easy putting up the front fan and im delighted with it


















its a bit messy but thats the best i can do for the moment... i've scrolled through some pages in the thread and u all are amazing with the wire management...hope that i can do it the way u all have done it..someday hopefully...





































just got that Z600...wow love it really...



























































the spray job isnt the best since its my 1st time but i am quite satisfied with it...


















and thats all... hope u guys like it really...


----------



## Afrodisiac

Oh my God my eyes, THEY BURN!!

Seriously though, if you like the mixture of colors, then great job; it looks clean. Fix those cables though man, seriously. Now. QUICK, HURRY.


----------



## MaxSteR

haha... i like the colors... red orange... the kinda blend








about the cables... ill be doing em again later...just have to figure on how to really keep em nice and neat...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


That seriously was a waste of time/space there.


Welcome to the CM690 thread


----------



## MaxSteR

ah thanks...loving the thread really... hope to learn alot on modding this case with u all so that one day i could try and make mine better


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


haha... i like the colors... red orange... the kinda blend








about the cables... ill be doing em again later...just have to figure on how to really keep em nice and neat...


Welcome aboard







.


----------



## MaxSteR

btw i know the cable management kinda sucks and i did see someone that made a great management in this thread , i just forgot which page but it was just WOW... seeing that i was really speachless...
i just dont know how to manage the cables i have right now... but i will learn bit by bit from the post u all have provided...any tips would be great...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
btw i know the cable management kinda sucks and i did see someone that made a great management in this thread , i just forgot which page but it was just WOW... seeing that i was really speachless...
i just dont know how to manage the cables i have right now... but i will learn bit by bit from the post u all have provided...any tips would be great...









Shoving cables behind the mobo tray and the HDD bays is the way to go without dremeling. Later on if you feel like cutting some cable routing holes you can easily hide 95% of cables.


----------



## iandroo888

i have posted some links on the OP near the bottom of some peoples cable managements if u'd like to see.


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Shoving cables behind the mobo tray and the HDD bays is the way to go without dremeling. Later on if you feel like cutting some cable routing holes you can easily hide 95% of cables.

oo thnkx for the tip... for now i dont have the tools... gonna get me the dremel and jigsaw maybe around early of 2010...really trying to get into modding... learning one step at a time...thinking of making me a window side panel early next year...still planning since im just a student so i dont really have the budget to do this just yet..









Quote:

i have posted some links on the OP near the bottom of some peoples cable managements if u'd like to see.
ah... thnkx... ill view em later on...i personally love scavenger.. no words can describe what that kind of cable management is to me


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*












hey, nice case you got there








its kinda strange, the combo white black green, but i like it







on this picture it looks like fire inside! xD

and for the cable management, its okay, sure there are things that could be done better, but its your first time, so you've done a good job!


----------



## MaxSteR

ah thankx Bastian...the cable i will try it later on once i get some idea on how to manage em... iandroo showed me where to look... i was awed...ill try and manage mine based on what he has shown...but it will be done some other time... this week is a busy week(exam week)







...
the color combo i figured since im using the nVidia Ed, why not go green...and making a white panel with a stripe going through the middle made it nice, from my view that is...as for the fire inside...at 1st i pictured it would look great hanging beside the z600 and still from my view , i like it







...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*












move your front header wire (power sw reset sw hdd led) to the hole right under were they plug in if you can slip them in there one by one or to the power supply hole. also that one coming form the power supply if it won't fit in the whole in the tray try to tuck it behind the fan so it doesn't stand out so much.


----------



## MaxSteR

owh okay thnkx... ill do it tommorow after class... thnkx for the tip...i think i will be able to tuck the front header into that hole one by one... i think that is... i wont know if i havent tried right...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


owh okay thnkx... ill do it tommorow after class... thnkx for the tip...i think i will be able to tuck the front header into that hole one by one... i think that is... i wont know if i havent tried right...










It should fit, I did it







.


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
move your front header wire (power sw reset sw hdd led) to the hole right under were they plug in if you can slip them in there one by one or to the power supply hole. also that one coming form the power supply if it won't fit in the whole in the tray try to tuck it behind the fan so it doesn't stand out so much.

thnkx man... i did it...it looks nicer... thnkx... i hid the front header and the one cable from the PSU i tucked it right beside the fan...so that from side view it isnt noticeable...


----------



## gotspeed

what about the wires from the power supply can you tuck those down and post a after pic


----------



## Preci

ye it should fit but for a easy way of getting them in is to slip it in the middle, bend and then snap them off that way its a little hole then so there is no fear of stippin the wire and it then not workin.

i have just redone mine/last nite and got this.








as you can see there is hardly any cable visable other than IDE and SATA cable and power to the board but there goin to be visiable as its on top of tray









good luck hope it all goes well for you


----------



## MaxSteR

ill try and post a pic later on... cuz the camera is my friend's camera and his currently sleeping... cuz its like 7.25am rite now...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preci*


ye it should fit but for a easy way of getting them in is to slip it in the middle, bend and then snap them off that way its a little hole then so there is no fear of stippin the wire and it then not workin.

i have just redone mine/last nite and got this.








as you can see there is hardly any cable visable other than IDE and SATA cable and power to the board but there goin to be visiable as its on top of tray









good luck hope it all goes well for you


i would move your hard drive up a like 2 spots so it gets better flow around it. the logic board needs air flow around it more then the top does.

and that little red fan on the bottom left is doing nothing at all for your air flow just making noise you could remove it too.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
and that little red fan on the bottom left is doing nothing at all for your air flow just making noise you could remove it too.

that red fan look like its blowing cool air into the gfx card


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
that red fan look like its blowing cool air into the gfx card

its not moving enough air to make it worth while tho. if any thing it looks like its blowing out the back but its not cooling any thing and doesn't need to be there at all.


----------



## TwoCables

MaxSteR: believe it or not, all it takes is perseverance (linked to prove it's spelled right hehe). But not just that, it takes a desire to do whatever it takes to hide the cables. If you obsess over it enough for a half an hour to an hour, then you can have extremely-impressive cable management that would even impress Scavenger. I mean, there are no mysteries to it. You just have to do it, and you have to have the desire for it to be done right. If you saw my cable management at all, then I want you to know that I did that without looking at anyone else's examples. I just started small and it eventually blossomed into what I consider to be perfection (even though the back is a complete mess). The reason I consider it perfection is because it's even more perfect today than it was when I took the pictures.

So, all you have to do is just begin and before you know it, one thing will lead to another and you'll start coming up with all _sorts_ of cable management ideas which has lead people like Scavenger to have the cable management that they have.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
MaxSteR: believe it or not, all it takes is perseverance (linked to prove it's spelled right hehe). But not just that, it takes a desire to do whatever it takes to hide the cables. If you obsess over it enough for a half an hour to an hour, then you can have extremely-impressive cable management that would even impress Scavenger. I mean, there are no mysteries to it. You just have to do it, and you have to have the desire for it to be done right. If you saw my cable management at all, then I want you to know that I did that without looking at anyone else's examples. I just started small and it eventually blossomed into what I consider to be perfection (even though the back is a complete mess). The reason I consider it perfection is because it's even more perfect today than it was when I took the pictures.

So, all you have to do is just begin and before you know it, one thing will lead to another and you'll start coming up with all _sorts_ of cable management ideas which has lead people like Scavenger to have the cable management that they have.

thats right








for me its the same, i just started putting the cables in some holes, and it may take half an hour or an hour, but you'll be satisfied.
so if you've got any time, DO IT!! xD

Btw, all the parts are on their way, they all left the shopt, only my sidepanel is still pending


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


what about the wires from the power supply can you tuck those down and post a after pic




















1st step (sorry the pic is a bit blurry)...next time ill try and redo the back...









Quote:



MaxSteR: believe it or not, all it takes is perseverance (linked to prove it's spelled right hehe). But not just that, it takes a desire to do whatever it takes to hide the cables. If you obsess over it enough for a half an hour to an hour, then you can have extremely-impressive cable management that would even impress Scavenger. I mean, there are no mysteries to it. You just have to do it, and you have to have the desire for it to be done right. If you saw my cable management at all, then I want you to know that I did that without looking at anyone else's examples. I just started small and it eventually blossomed into what I consider to be perfection (even though the back is a complete mess). The reason I consider it perfection is because it's even more perfect today than it was when I took the pictures.

So, all you have to do is just begin and before you know it, one thing will lead to another and you'll start coming up with all sorts of cable management ideas which has lead people like Scavenger to have the cable management that they have.


ah thnkx twocables...i know it will take some time and patience so i will make some time get some smokes and plan on how to do mine in my own way with a little insparation from u guys... btw thnkx for adding me to the club iandroo


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 









1st step (sorry the pic is a bit blurry)...next time ill try and redo the back...









ah thnkx twocables...i know it will take some time and patience so i will make some time get some smokes and plan on how to do mine in my own way with a little insparation from u guys... btw thnkx for adding me to the club iandroo























looks really good.


----------



## TwoCables

MaxSteR: whoa, it's looking much better already. I knew you could do it. Before long, you'll have almost completely invisible cables - at least looking at it from the inside.


----------



## gotspeed

hey twopenis he needs to have some wires -_- why not just have the bulk of them behind the tray out of view instead of in front where they will be seen and in the way.


----------



## MaxSteR

hee...thnkx gotspeed & twocables...for now im quite satisfied with the current cables...but after some time and planning, ill redo the cables on the other side...do some touch ups...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ey maxster, thats a nice upgrade, its a lot better this way


----------



## MaxSteR

haha thnkx... this is all due to boredom... got no more games to play... haha...btw any of u have any recommendations on games plus im planning on getting a cooler for my VGA in 2-3 months time... suggestions?? (so that i could save some cash







)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


hey twopenis he needs to have some wires -_- why not just have the bulk of them behind the tray out of view instead of in front where they will be seen and in the way.


lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


haha thnkx... this is all due to boredom... got no more games to play... haha...btw any of u have any recommendations on games plus im planning on getting a cooler for my VGA in 2-3 months time... suggestions?? (so that i could save some cash







)


What kind of games are you into?

I'm currently playing Mirror's Edge, and I actually recommend it.


----------



## MaxSteR

yeah mirrors edge is great... played it...a bit weird at 1st cuz ur playing like a running based game with a 1st person view...hehe...im done with Last Remnant and is currently playing Street Fighter 4...hehe... ST4 is the best...but im looking for a hack&slash game or just an adventure game with a nice story line...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Oblivion!


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:













I really like the green/orange. Reminds me of Mirror's Edge, and it's a very nice change from *all blue all the time* like most rigs. Are those orange fans Xigmatek fans? What about the green ones?

Don't stress about the cable management too much. I'm still working on mine, but it takes time. I try to neaten it when I swap out fans/components:










I just got an 8'' extension for that mobo power cable on the left, but I'm not sure it's gonna be enough to get it all the way around from behind the mobo


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*


I really like the green/orange. Reminds me of Mirror's Edge, and it's a very nice change from *all blue all the time* like most rigs. Are those orange fans Xigmatek fans? What about the green ones?

Don't stress about the cable management too much. I'm still working on mine, but it takes time. I try to neaten it when I swap out fans/components:


Yeah they are the xiggy white led fans with orange blades - one came with my S1283 RS.


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:



I really like the green/orange. Reminds me of Mirror's Edge, and it's a very nice change from all blue all the time like most rigs. Are those orange fans Xigmatek fans? What about the green ones?


yeah those orange fans are Xigmatek fans... as for the green ones...i bought the cooler master LED silent fan as those are the only ones i could find in my area


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


yeah those orange fans are Xigmatek fans... as for the green ones...i bought the cooler master LED silent fan as those are the only ones i could find in my area










 I love those Xigma fans, wish they carried them locally! Best fans available around me are Scythe branded.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*


I really like the green/orange. Reminds me of Mirror's Edge, and it's a very nice change from *all blue all the time* like most rigs. Are those orange fans Xigmatek fans? What about the green ones?

Don't stress about the cable management too much. I'm still working on mine, but it takes time. I try to neaten it when I swap out fans/components:










I just got an 8'' extension for that mobo power cable on the left, but I'm not sure it's gonna be enough to get it all the way around from behind the mobo










I must have serious OCD because I did about 99.99% of my cable management in one day. I just couldn't stop once I started!


----------



## Preci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i would move your hard drive up a like 2 spots so it gets better flow around it. the logic board needs air flow around it more then the top does.

and that little red fan on the bottom left is doing nothing at all for your air flow just making noise you could remove it too.


that little red fan is blowin air out from the gfx card. also the hdd at the bottom isnt my main drive and i hardly use it so its not really doin much, it just seems to switch its self off untill i want to use it so it wakes up.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preci*


that little red fan is blowin air out from the gfx card. also the hdd at the bottom isnt my main drive and i hardly use it so its not really doin much, it just seems to switch its self off untill i want to use it so it wakes up.


That's a Windows setting.

But the point of moving the hard drives like that is to help increase airflow through the case from the front to the back.


----------



## Preci

how does it tho becasue surly the fans are turnin and the air will just hit the HDD and stop the flow of air rather than move the air into the case so if you have it at the bottom it doesnt touch it so there is more air getting into the case?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preci*


how does it tho becasue surly the fans are turnin and the air will just hit the HDD and stop the flow of air rather than move the air into the case so if you have it at the bottom it doesnt touch it so there is more air getting into the case?


I dunno. I don't worry about it for my case because with the filter in place, the airflow is pretty much reduced to nothing anyway. That's why people cut the filter section part out of the filter assembly for the front intake in addition to cutting out the plastic honeycomb-like stuff on the front bezel. Some people also remove the hard drive bay and use the Cooler Master 4-in-3 bay device that takes up three 5.25" bays and holds up to 4 hard drives.

Not only that, but I never have to worry about temps with the way I use my computer combined with my computer room's temperature always being 100% comfortable.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey* 









I just got an 8'' extension for that mobo power cable on the left, but I'm not sure it's gonna be enough to get it all the way around from behind the mobo









im sure its enough to get around, i bet you could make it to your gpu if you use the hole next to the psu, and go all the way around, and come back trough the hole above the mobo.

btw, i need some extension for my 24 pin, does someone know if those are for sale? and where to get them in holland xD
im afraid shipping costs more than the extension itselve...


----------



## smash_mouth01

dude now that's tidy.
I have been working on a idea to see how this case goes as a positive pressure case, like instead of the two top exhausts having them draw air in and only have the rear as exhaust
the results are looking good dropped my Idle to 38-40c

oh BTW hows is every one going ?


----------



## MaxSteR

i just redid the cable management...


----------



## doat

Whats with the purple light do you have blacklights in your room lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*











i just redid the cable management...










Nice. How does it look from the other side?

Keep up the good work, though. I still see room for improvement. I can't help but wonder how many more PSU cables you can literally squeeze through that hole. Over time, you'll end up seeing more and more opportunities for detail-oriented work.


----------



## MaxSteR

doat : hahaha the purple light came from my friend's PC...its like right next to mine...

twocables : the other side looks almost the same as the previous photo i uploaded with the exception that the drive bay is much more clearer with just the 3 pin connectors from the fans in there...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


doat : hahaha the purple light came from my friend's PC...its like right next to mine...

twocables : the other side looks almost the same as the previous photo i uploaded with the exception that the drive bay is much more clearer with just the 3 pin connectors from the fans in there...


Oh, I didn't look closely enough. That's better than I thought!


----------



## MaxSteR

hehehe... well thnkx Twocables...its all thankx to u guys...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

that looks real nice! now ive got something to do if mine is finished xD
keep up with the others.... lol, ill do my best^^


----------



## Cubemonkey

_x-post from the air cooling board:_

Question for the gurus here:

I have two Panaflos and two Slipstreams arriving today. I'm trying to decide on how I'm going to set them up.

Panaflo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835705003

Slipstream SH: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060

I'm thinking of putting the Xigmatek DK fan as a bottom intake, one slipstream as intake in the 5.25'' bays and the other as exhaust at the rear, with the two panaflos strapped to the Dark Knight. I will also have an old Scythe Minebea 64CFM as the top rear exhaust.

I have a Lamptrom FC-2 to control everything.

Does this setup sound fair? For noise reasons, would it be unwise to have the Pull panaflo rigged to a 5v/12v/off switch if I don't need it? Would having the Push panaflo blowing into the other one a bad idea?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Preci

well what you need is a Pull and Push system, pull the air in but with little noise so i would put a Slip on the front, maybe move the bottom fan and put it up the top in the dvd bay as not much are gets in from the bottom, also you need to think about the heat, heat rises naturally so having a good exaust is good, depending on which way your have your heatsink, you may wanna try that in 2 ways, sideways with air goin out the back or upwards with air goin up through the top of case.

the panaflo are a little louder and have a little less airflow so maybe one on the heatsink would be a good idea and the other one on the top or back depending on which way your heatsink is pointing, the 64cfm i would place with the top one or if the heatsink is pointin maybe on the back if you get that.

anyways thats what i think, Slipstream front, bottom, Panaflo 1 CPU, ither top or back depending on heatsink and the 64CFM ither top or back depending on heatsink again.


----------



## TwoCables

Actually, it's a Push/Pull system: one fan pushes the air through the fins, and the other fan pulls the air out.


----------



## Preci

ye i know but he ment on his case so i was sayin use the same on his case









not a fan of 2 fans on heatsink tbh, one could be goin to quick and other 2 slow and you just get dead air then and not really much heat out of it, But each to there own i guess, could maybe put a y connector on so 2 fans are controlled by 1 nob i guess


----------



## smash_mouth01

what about using positive air pressure ?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
what about using positive air pressure ?

That = a lot of dust in your case, negative is more dust free







. But the closer you get to balancing the two, the better.


----------



## smash_mouth01

with 2 panaflo's in push pull equals very cool but noisy case depending on rpm,
lets just say I have seen pics of 2 100mm delta fans in push pull..................what was that you said........wait a sec I'll cut the power to the jet engine..... that's better.

On some coolers I heard that such high speed fans can cause a high pitched squeal when put in push / pull.
have you thought about depending on your config of the cooler having one pushing through the cooler and then one as the exhaust behind it ?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
That = a lot of dust in your case, negative is more dust free







. But the closer you get to balancing the two, the better.


I thought positive reduced dust ? I'll have to check that out do you know of any articles or threads about negative and positive air pressure.

thanks in advance

I just noticed how it reduced my idle temp by a couple degrees


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
with 2 panaflo's in push pull equals very cool but noisy case depending on rpm,
lets just say I have seen pics of 2 100mm delta fans in push pull..................what was that you said........wait a sec I'll cut the power to the jet engine..... that's better.

On some coolers I heard that such high speed fans can cause a high pitched squeal when put in push / pull.
*have you thought about depending on your config of the cooler having one pushing through the cooler and then one as the exhaust behind it ?*

Thats how mine is right now, but the fan pulling has a shroud behind it because when I had it directly on the cooler it was extremely noisy, but the shroud eliminated that noise







. I don't think push pull makes that much of a difference in my opinion, maybe under load it does.


----------



## smash_mouth01

and when I said exhaust I meant on the case. I just read my post it sounds like I just explained push/ pull twice.

How much of a difference does a shroud make ?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
and when I said exhaust I meant on the case. I just read my post it sounds like I just explained push/ pull twice.

How much of a difference does a shroud make ?

Well it really just eliminates noise if its behind the pulling fan. If its in front of the pushing fan it eliminates the dead zone behind the fans motor, so that might be helpful for cooling since a bigger part of the cooler has air going through it.


----------



## smash_mouth01

point taken


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


That = a lot of dust in your case, negative is more dust free







. But the closer you get to balancing the two, the better.


Actually, believe it or not, positive pressure reduces dust. _Perfect_ positive pressure would eliminate it. For example, "clean rooms" use positive pressure in order to help keep the environment as clean as possible.

But if you're not doing it the proper way with dust filters in the right places, then the dust-reducing properties of positive pressure will be reduced, if not eliminated.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Actually, believe it or not, positive pressure reduces dust. _Perfect_ positive pressure would eliminate it. For example, "clean rooms" use positive pressure in order to help keep the environment as clean as possible.

But if you're not doing it the proper way with dust filters in the right places, then the dust-reducing properties of positive pressure will be reduced, if not eliminated.


Indeed; negative pressure isn't actually negative in that the pressure is equalised by sucking air (and therefore dust) through every little crack and crevice in the case. Positive pressure (while also not being technically positive) blows air out through these holes.

I do prefer Negative pressure as a principle, however. An equal amount and type of intake and exhaust fans are optimal, as other fans such as the grpahics card and PSU will give it a slight negative pressure. Too much either way is undesirable.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

if you have positive pressure, with filters on all those fans, the case wont suck in dust trough holes etc, so the case is more clean than if you use negative pressure, it will suck in dust trought the holes...

btw, parts are only 10 miles away







now deliver them!


----------



## MaxSteR

i have a particularly simple/stupid question to ask...hehe... what would be the easiest way for me to cut off the honeycombs on my case?
would a plier cutter be suffice?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

almost everything will do... if you have wire cutters its some of the most easy tools to do it, but like i said, almost everything will do, if its sharp enough








i did it with my dremel, and finished it with sanding paper


----------



## MaxSteR

hahaha... i want to get a dremel... but currently im kinda short on cash...hehehe...
but looking at the honeycomb i think a wire cutter could cut it... but it would take some force to do it...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

its just some weak crap







i first tried it with wirecutters, but took me too long...


----------



## MaxSteR

well cutting the honeycombs are in my plan...and many more... slowly budgeting my way to make my pc...








but at the moment i really want to get a cooler for my VGA... cuz its kinda hot...any recommendations for 9800GTX+


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i guess the arctic cooling accelero twin turbo will fit[it fits on 9800gtx, checked it out], its an awsome cooler, brought down my stressed gpu temp from 60c to 40c...
[edit]cant find it at newegg, is there any other site or shop you buy from?


----------



## MaxSteR

oo it looks great... reading the details seems to be just nice for what i have...and the price is not very high...
hmm...in the near future


----------



## smash_mouth01

what about the thermalright TRad 2 a bit exe but I'll bet it'll keep your 9800 gtx as cool as a cucumber, hell I even want a pair BTW does anyone know of any one that uses Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro's .
I just want to know how they perform, I know that they are not the best but I cannot find a review anywhere can anyone help?


----------



## MaxSteR

hahaha yeah it looks great and the details are great... and yeah it is a bit exe...








depending on cash flow for next 2 months ill see which i could and would get... 
im really new to building a pc so i dont really know bout SLi so could anyone direct me or tell me if i could put 9800GTX+ with GTX285... how does SLi really work.?


----------



## smash_mouth01

as far as I'm aware SLI works by one card renders a frame then the other renders the next,or one card renders the top half of the screen and the other renders the bottom.
But as for those cards working together you would be limited by the slowest card .
So your best option is 1. get another 9800 or 2. run the gtx 285 for graphics and the 9800 for PhysX.
But as for them going together I am unsure because I use ATI but if they could you would of wasted your money on the 285 because the limiting factor is the 9800 it can only run as fast as the slowest card, so I guess no 2 is your best option or you could spend the extra and get the 295 which is in Sli already and still use the 9800 as PhysX


----------



## MaxSteR

owh okay... so best way is to get a VGA around the same range if im doing SLi is it?
well this is just me wanting to know... as far as getting another VGA... thats a longterm posibility








well thnkx for the info Smash


----------



## smash_mouth01

no prob, but read more into it though I may of missed something


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
hahaha yeah it looks great and the details are great... and yeah it is a bit exe...








depending on cash flow for next 2 months ill see which i could and would get...
im really new to building a pc so i dont really know bout SLi so could anyone direct me or tell me if i could put 9800GTX+ with GTX285... how does SLi really work.?

Two different nVidia GPU's are not compatible with SLi. They must be the same GPU (ie, two GTX 285's.). They don't have to be from the same manufacturer, however (ie, one EVGA and one XFX).

ATi on the other hand, lets you crossfire most cards within the same series. You can, for example, Crossfire a 4850 and a 4870 together, but i think the 4870 is slowed to the 4850's speed.


----------



## MaxSteR

oo so meaning for me i have to get the NVIDIA 9 series (ie 9800GTX) am i right...
btw how does the SLi effect the temperature? does it get really high?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Two different nVidia GPU's are not compatible with SLi. They must be the same GPU (ie, two GTX 285's.). They don't have to be from the same manufacturer, however (ie, one EVGA and one XFX).

ATi on the other hand, lets you crossfire most cards within the same series. You can, for example, Crossfire a 4850 and a 4870 together, but i think the 4870 is slowed to the 4850's speed.


Thank you for clearing that up ,but my theory about the one for graphics (gtx285) and one for PhysX (9800) is sound yes ?
And yes the top card will get warmer than the bottom by a few degrees


----------



## MaxSteR

yaay finished cutting the honeycombs...
wow it was like hell cutting em using diagonal cutting pliers...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


oo so meaning for me i have to get the NVIDIA 9 series (ie 9800GTX) am i right...
btw how does the SLi effect the temperature? does it get really high?


One card might heat up more than the other, usually this happens with the card that is on the top slot.


----------



## MaxSteR

oo.. so if i were to SLi would it mean that i have to get a cooler for the VGAs...
or if i just leave em as it is , is still okay?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
oo.. so if i were to SLi would it mean that i have to get a cooler for the VGAs...
or if i just leave em as it is , is still okay?

In most cases its okay to leave them as is, maybe reseat each cooler and apply some IC7 or AS5 to the card to replace the factory thermal compound.


----------



## MaxSteR

oo... okay... thnkx for clearing things up...
learning bit by bit...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
oo... okay... thnkx for clearing things up...
learning bit by bit...
















Sure thing, happy to help







.


----------



## bobfig

wow guys what happened??? were back on topic?!?!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


wow guys what happened??? were back on topic?!?!


Ahh!










That's better







.


----------



## MaxSteR

how is that better and why does that rabbit look more tasty that that pancake...


----------



## cs_maan

Because we here at the CM690 Owners Club...tend to stay off topic more than on topic lol, it pains me to say it but we do.

And my thoughts exactly on that bunny.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


wow guys what happened??? were back on topic?!?!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Ahh!










That's better







.


aahahhahahahaa i love u guys


----------



## doat

This thread never gets old hahahaha


----------



## MaxSteR

heee ive just cut the combs...


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
heee ive just cut the combs...









nice pics


----------



## MaxSteR

hehehe thnkx


----------



## doat

HEY don't get back on topic here


----------



## MaxSteR

I SURRENDER


----------



## TwoCables




----------



## MaxSteR

i keep falling down looking at the pancake


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


i keep falling down looking at the pancake











Then it should say "WATCH FOR PANCAKES".


----------



## MaxSteR

should have edited the pic...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


should have edited the pic...










No, u!


----------



## MaxSteR

what do u mean by "No, u!"


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*











what do u mean by "No, u!"


Oh, I thought you were saying that I should have edited it. Doh! My bad.


----------



## MaxSteR

if the bear really did fall because of pancakes... then LMAO...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


if the bear really did fall because of pancakes... then LMAO...


lol you edited it! LOL


----------



## MaxSteR

yeah i did... at 1st i forgot cuz was rushing just to reply hahahahaha...


----------



## bobfig

SERIOUSLY is this what the world is coming to... pancakes and poler bears?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
yeah i did... at 1st i forgot cuz was rushing just to reply hahahahaha...









Oh, I thought you edited because I said so! hehe


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
SERIOUSLY is this what the world is coming to... pancakes and poler bears?









if thats the world then good bye


----------



## cs_maan




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lols guys, not here for half a day and see whats on the forum... nice pics, i was rofl


----------



## gotspeed

hey one looking to get this case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-L6-_-11119137

with free shipping : EMCLWMM23

best deal i have seen on a cm690 since i got mine.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hey one looking to get this case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-L6-_-11119137

with free shipping : EMCLWMM23

best deal i have seen on a cm690 since i got mine.

Dammit. With free shipping, that's lower than what I paid for mine from ChiefValue.com. I paid like $72-$73 after shipping (that was around April/May of 2008)


----------



## gotspeed

i got mine at microcenter both times one was 35$(first time for the living room build) and the other time (my modded case) was 110 or so i think but it came with a 550watt coolermaster power supply that i gave to my gf for her system lol but its about a 50-70$ psu so it brought the total price down to like 30-40 bucks for the case.


----------



## doat

I might be selling my CM690 soon and getting a HAF 932


----------



## gotspeed

kick him out asap!!!!


----------



## doat

Kick out CS_Maan too because he has a HAF


----------



## smash_mouth01

damn the only time I would get free shipping is if I decided to walk to the PC shop and back
geeze you guys over in the states get some great deals and rebates in australia the only discount I get is trade


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I might be selling my CM690 soon and getting a HAF 932


Blasphemy! Heretic! Or, is that "hairy tick!"?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


damn the only time I would get free shipping is if I decided to walk to the PC shop and back
geeze you guys over in the states get some great deals and rebates in australia the only discount I get is trade


Ha, it could always be much worse.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Blasphemy! Heretic! Or, is that "hairy tick!"?

Ha, it could always be much worse.










lol its heretic


----------



## Preci

just thought i would share my madness again.

my old GFX card xfx 8400gs goin for some upgrades.
from:








to









puttin the old gfx card in for some points on hwbot, older your stuff and the better it is the more points you get


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


damn the only time I would get free shipping is if I decided to walk to the PC shop and back
geeze you guys over in the states get some great deals and rebates in australia the only discount I get is trade


hey try out myus.com

gives you usa address and credit card and forwards shipments to international addresses. you could buy stuff from newegg and maybe beat some of the auzie deals


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hey try out myus.com

gives you usa address and credit card and forwards shipments to international addresses. you could buy stuff from newegg and maybe beat some of the auzie deals









I will have to look into that cheers, but trade is good for eg I built a computer for a person with a athlon 5200+ it had $115 au on it and I got it for $96 au
and I can purchase oem OS's without buying the rest of the pc which will be handy for win7.......oh BTW Gotspeed +1 cookie


----------



## gotspeed

i got a cookie yay!!!


----------



## doat

Back off i want that cookie!!


----------



## gotspeed

nope i eated it already


----------



## smash_mouth01

now in the black corner wearing the black trunks we have Doat and in the red corner wearing the red trunks Gotspeed welcome lady's and gentlemen to the world cookie wrestling wrestling federation ding.....ding....ding

Speaking of which has anyone seen that movie The Wrestler ? if you have not I'd say see it tis good


----------



## gotspeed

posted first i win the cookie


----------



## doat

I am going to reach down your throat and take the cookie out of your stomach!!


----------



## gotspeed

go ahead try to.


----------



## doat

Bring it


----------



## bobfig

omg haha boys settle down


----------



## gotspeed

he started it!


----------



## Cubemonkey

Update today.

Installed 2x 104CFM panaflos and 2x 110CFM Slipstreams. Slipstreams are front and rear exhaust. Panaflos are on DK and bottom intake. One scythe minebea is top rear exhaust, and another is bottom front exhaust.

I sealed up the top front exhaust with the plastic from one of the slipstream packages =P

I also installed the Lamptron FC-2 and replaced the AS5 paste with OCZ Freeze. Haven't tested it yet.

With just the front top exhaust and rear exhausts going, I idle at 44C with ambients around 26-28C. With the panaflos going it drops to 39C idle. I've never seen lower than 39C, so I don't really trust the measurements at these levels.

Pics:




























forgot to attach 8pin for the picture - whoops.









_
*Big question here*_. If I turn the lamptron all the way down for any of these fans, is that bad for them? They stop running, but I'm not sure if there's enough juice still flowing to do damage. This image from a lamptron review shows that ~0.4V are still getting to the fans.










As a sidenote, the panaflo on the bottom does not seem to like being horizontal. It whines unless it's going at ~11V or more. There's no grill down there, either, so it's definitely the fan.

edit - the bottom panaflo just whines no matter what. the one on the DK makes no noise aside from the wind. I'll have to swap the bottom panaflo to the rear exhaust to reduce noise.

Should I then take the stock Dark Knight fan as the bottom intake? I've heard that slipstreams don't like being horizontal, so I'm hesitant to put the slipsteam currently doing rear exhaust as the bottom intake. Thoughts?


----------



## gotspeed

@Cubemonkey the zip ties on the fans should go through holes inside the front plain other wise when you put the front face and side panels on there going to hit the zip ties. use smaller ones if you have them and the screw holes then they won't be in the way.


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
@Cubemonkey the zip ties on the fans should go through holes inside the front plain other wise when you put the front face and side panels on there going to hit the zip ties. use smaller ones if you have them and the screw holes then they won't be in the way.

Yep I noticed that. I decided that I was done for the night so I forced it shut.

I'll revisit it when I move the bottom panaflo.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
lol its heretic

I actually liked "hairy tick" better. Say "heretic" like "hairy tick", and it just sounds better.

Well, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey* 









VERY nice.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I actually liked "hairy tick" better. Say "heretic" like "hairy tick", and it just sounds better.

Well, maybe it's just me.









I think the extra testosterone from your two wedding veggies are messing with your head. lol it was hard to type that without laughing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I think the extra testosterone from your two wedding veggies are messing with your head. lol it was hard to type that without laughing.

And I thought *I* was strange.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

looks good cube









and darn, what are gutspeed and goat idiots....xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
looks good cube









and darn, what are gutspeed and goat idiots....xD

I used to think it was "goatspeed". Not recently, but way back like several months ago.


----------



## doat

that is how i roll


----------



## martyr187

No thrills really, Never have been able to get spare cash to finish it out like I want







but parts are gettin cheaper so maybe soon


----------



## gotspeed

i have always been GotSpeed respect it! lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i have always been GotSpeed respect it! lol

Ba-a-a-a-aa.

martyr187: that's pretty cool. But may I ask why you still have those unused hard drive rail mounts in?


----------



## doat

nospeed


----------



## gotspeed

daot it took you 3 mins to say that you have nospeed


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


daot it took you 3 mins to say that you have nospeed


That is because i just saw the post lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


That is because i just saw the post lol


It took you 3 minutes to see it. How slow. Perhaps you should upgrade.

Wait, I just looked at your sig rig. Nevermind.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It took you 3 minutes to see it. How slow. Perhaps you should upgrade.

Wait, I just looked at your sig rig. Nevermind.


hahahaha i was watching a show called John Adams


----------



## martyr187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Ba-a-a-a-aa.

martyr187: that's pretty cool. But may I ask why you still have those unused hard drive rail mounts in?


Just hadn't got around to taken em out, and it helps to hide some of the hideous clutter I've amassed on the backside of the case







Gonna work on that....eventually...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
oo so meaning for me i have to get the NVIDIA 9 series (ie 9800GTX) am i right...
btw how does the SLi effect the temperature? does it get really high?

I personally wouldn't go for a new SLI setupright now, especially not the 9 series. But yes you can, and the top card will most likely be hotter because of the rising heat from the lower card and/or the top card being the "master"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I used to think it was "goatspeed". Not recently, but way back like several months ago.

doat+gotspeed = goatspeed


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martyr187* 
Just hadn't got around to taken em out, and it helps to hide some of the hideous clutter I've amassed on the backside of the case







Gonna work on that....eventually...

Oh, you cheater! Quick! Somebody get a rope!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
doat+gotspeed = goatspeed









To be absolutely honest: that's actually what made me see "goatspeed". I seriously scrolled back up one day going, "wait... is his name really goatspeed?! LOL", and then a few seconds later I was like "oh. It's GotSpeed... damn." I love when that happens.


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I personally wouldn't go for a new SLI setupright now, especially not the 9 series. But yes you can, and the top card will most likely be hotter because of the rising heat from the lower card and/or the top card being the "master"

ah okay...wasnt really gonna SLi my 9800GTX+...just wanted to know thats all but thnkx alot...
im planning on selling it early 2010 and getting a new one...dunno which one so have to wait till early of 2010 to be sure























lmao goatspeed


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
ah okay...wasnt really gonna SLi my 9800GTX+...just wanted to know thats all but thnkx alot...
im planning on selling it early 2010 and getting a new one...dunno which one so have to wait till early of 2010 to be sure























Ha, by then the GTX 200 series will be like today's 8/9 series.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
lmao goatspeed









Baaaa-aa-a-aa-a-aa-a!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

twopenises has five flames


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
twopenises has five flames









Oh, LOL I didn't even _notice_! Crazy. Thank you for telling me! That's pretty cool, I guess!

So, w00t??


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

let's throw a party!

Narwhals narwhals swimmers of the ocean
causing a commotion
cuz they are so awesome


----------



## doat

I am surprised to see so many people on this late unless you are in the UK or something.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I am surprised to see so many people on this late unless you are in the UK or something.


Nah, I'm just somebody who has no life outside of Overclock.net.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Nah, I'm just somebody who has no life outside of Overclock.net.


Well i don't really have a life either but i like staying up late.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well i don't really have a life either but i like staying up late.


Me too. It's much better this way.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Me too. It's much better this way.










Well my past has led me to be a bit anti-social and not as outgoing as i used to be, also i don't have any money to spend on going out. I don't like people except for you guys


----------



## MaxSteR

well my country is a bit slow... so if u guys get something new... it will take around 4 months till mine gets em and it will be very2 expensive...
so early of next year i havent decided what to buy so im gonna see what i can afford and what there is to offer at that time...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well i don't really have a life either but i like staying up late.


haha to u guys it might be late... for me its 4.22pm...and damn hot right now...zzz


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well my past has led me to be a bit anti-social and not as outgoing as i used to be, also i don't have any money to spend on going out. I don't like people except for you guys

















Aw, that's better than my reasons.









I have to live at home with my parents, and I'm 30 years old. I've never moved out, and if you've ever spent too much time with one person, then you probably fully understand. I mean, I love my parents, but I need a very long vacation from both of them. So, I've gotten to the point where I just sleep during the day and stay up all night. I nearly keep completely opposite hours, and so we don't see as much of each other as we otherwise would, and so therefore I think we get along better as a result.

And luckily, I'm able to do that. So, whew. And even more luckily, I have Overclock.net. Overclock.net keeps me really balanced!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Aw, that's better than my reasons.









I have to live at home with my parents, and I'm 30 years old. I've never moved out, and if you've ever spent too much time with one person, then you probably fully understand. I mean, I love my parents, but I need a very long vacation from both of them. So, I've gotten to the point where I just sleep during the day and stay up all night. I nearly keep completely opposite hours, and so we don't see as much of each other as we otherwise would, and so therefore I think we get along better as a result.

And luckily, I'm able to do that. So, whew. And even more luckily, I have Overclock.net. Overclock.net keeps me really balanced!


Most people would say that you are a loser but i am not a sheep. I am only 19 and i need a vacation from my parents, you won't believe the incompetence and laziness i deal with.

Out of curiosity, why do you still live with your parents and do you live in the basement? I wish we had a basement i would make that my room it's badass.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


well my country is a bit slow... so if u guys get something new... it will take around 4 months till mine gets em and it will be very2 expensive...
so early of next year i havent decided what to buy so im gonna see what i can afford and what there is to offer at that time...

haha to u guys it might be late... for me its 4.22pm...and damn hot right now...zzz


Same here. I have this 20" swivel floor fan blowing on me from about 10 feet away at it's lowest setting - it's just enough to keep my hands dry, otherwise they'd be sweaty. It's perfect. I also have it on a surge suppressor because it has an power switch, and so the surge suppressor sits right next to me so I can remotely control the fan.


----------



## MaxSteR

thats a nice fan... my fan burned down so currently im just sleeping in the living room with the ceiling fan and its really slow...
btw theres nothing wrong with living with ur parents...though my dad has been trying to get me out since i was 15...lol..
currently renting a place with some friends but i get home from time to time...
and yeah my sleep time is the same as u...
i think most guys have the same way of time arrangement


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I am surprised to see so many people on this late unless you are in the UK or something.


Australia. lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Aw, that's better than my reasons.









I have to live at home with my parents, and I'm 30 years old. I've never moved out, and if you've ever spent too much time with one person, then you probably fully understand. I mean, I love my parents, but I need a very long vacation from both of them. So, I've gotten to the point where I just sleep during the day and stay up all night. I nearly keep completely opposite hours, and so we don't see as much of each other as we otherwise would, and so therefore I think we get along better as a result.

And luckily, I'm able to do that. So, whew. And even more luckily, I have Overclock.net. Overclock.net keeps me really balanced!


waaaaaaat i thought you had a wife


----------



## scottath

go the 690 and Australia...FTW

lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Most people would say that you are a loser but i am not a sheep. I am only 19 and i need a vacation from my parents, you won't believe the incompetence and laziness i deal with.

Out of curiosity, why do you still live with your parents and do you live in the basement? I wish we had a basement i would make that my room it's badass.


Oh no, no basement?! Yikes. I don't know if I could feel safe in a house that didn't have a basement; especially during tornado season.

Anyway, you're very right that most people would call me a loser. But that's always what happens with people when they don't understand something. It happens to me too!

So I still live with my parents because I have a disability called Asperger Syndrome. I was diagnosed in late April of 2006. Ever since then I have been understanding it better and better. Like I've only recently begun to fully understand just what it is about Asperger Syndrome that would make it pretty much impossible for me to live on my own. So for now, I live in my parent's basement. Not only that, but I have never really been successful with jobs, and thanks to this diagnosis, I finally understand why. And so now I am living off Disability and I am not working. So, I spend all of my time on the computer - almost literally.

I think it's pretty awesome, although when I say that, I feel like I'm bragging. What I'm really saying though is that I don't feel like I deserve to have it so good. I mean, I'm nobody special. I didn't do anything to deserve such awesomeness. But yet I have it anyway. And even though there are some problems associated with it, such as being frustrated by the fact that I find my parents (especially my dad) to be incredibly annoying, I am still very happy with my situation (besides, I know I find them to be annoying because we see each other every single day). Life has dealt me a hand that will be very hard to give up some day - and I know it will happen eventually. After all, my parents aren't getting any younger, and so I'll eventually have to get a place of my own so they can grow old in peace.

So yeah, that's the truth right there!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Australia. lol

waaaaaaat i thought you had a wife










Nope, that's not me. But isn't there somebody on here with a name that's somewhat similar to mine?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh no, no basement?! Yikes. I don't know if I could feel safe in a house that didn't have a basement; especially during tornado season.

Anyway, you're very right that most people would call me a loser. But that's always what happens with people when they don't understand something. It happens to me too!

So I still live with my parents because I have a disability called Asperger Syndrome. I was diagnosed in late April of 2006. Ever since then I have been understanding it better and better. Like I've only recently begun to fully understand just what it is about Asperger Syndrome that would make it pretty much impossible for me to live on my own. So for now, I live in my parent's basement. Not only that, but I have never really been successful with jobs, and thanks to this diagnosis, I finally understand why. And so now I am living off Disability and I am not working. So, I spend all of my time on the computer - almost literally.

I think it's pretty awesome, although when I say that, I feel like I'm bragging. What I'm really saying though is that I don't feel like I deserve to have it so good. I mean, I'm nobody special. I didn't do anything to deserve such awesomeness. But yet I have it anyway. And even though there are some problems associated with it, such as being frustrated by the fact that I find my parents (especially my dad) to be incredibly annoying, I am still very happy with my situation (besides, I know I find them to be annoying because we see each other every single day). Life has dealt me a hand that will be very hard to give up some day - and I know it will happen eventually. After all, my parents aren't getting any younger, and so I'll eventually have to get a place of my own so they can grow old in peace.

So yeah, that's the truth right there!


Well here in Houston we don't get any tornadoes we get floods if anything. That sucks man at least you don't have more control over it than some people. At least you have two penises


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


thats a nice fan... my fan burned down so currently im just sleeping in the living room with the ceiling fan and its really slow...
btw theres nothing wrong with living with ur parents...though my dad has been trying to get me out since i was 15...lol..
currently renting a place with some friends but i get home from time to time...
and yeah my sleep time is the same as u...
i think most guys have the same way of time arrangement
























Yeah, my only complaint about this fan is that it doesn't have a lower setting. I mean, the lowest setting just isn't quite low enough. I'd move the fan further away, but it's not an option. Oh well. But that's why I keep the surge suppressor next to me so that I can turn it off when I've had enough of it.

So, then how old are you _now_?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well here in Houston we don't get any tornadoes we get floods if anything. That sucks man at least you don't have more control over it than some people. At least you have two penises










Oh, no wonder there's no basement. haha









I guess it sucks, but I actually have it made. I bet lots of people my age would _kill_ to be living the way I do.

And yeah, I feel really blessed to have this attitude about it too. I mean, I could be like all depressed and extremely discontent due to wanting more. But I can't do that when my way of life is already ultra-cushy. Except, I often feel like I need to do something in order to feel like I'm worthy of all this.

And yeah, it's nice having two of 'em since being unemployed can get pretty boring. BWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, no wonder there's no basement. haha









I guess it sucks, but I actually have it made. I bet lots of people my age would _kill_ to be living the way I do.

And yeah, I feel really blessed to have this attitude about it too. I mean, I could be like all depressed and extremely discontent due to wanting more. But I can't do that when my way of life is already ultra-cushy. Except, I often feel like I need to do something in order to feel like I'm worthy of all this.

And yeah, it's nice having two of 'em since being unemployed can get pretty boring. BWAHAHAHAHA!!!










LOL, i love basements i visited a cousin in ST. Louis and his room was the basement and i spent the night down there, it was awsome.


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yeah, my only complaint about this fan is that it doesn't have a lower setting. I mean, the lowest setting just isn't quite low enough. I'd move the fan further away, but it's not an option. Oh well. But that's why I keep the surge suppressor next to me so that I can turn it off when I've had enough of it.

So, then how old are you _now_?


im 21...a bit old to have just started to learn on building a pc... since theres alot of ppl started at a young age...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


im 21...a bit old to have just started to learn on building a pc... since theres alot of ppl started at a young age...










I started taking things apart when i was 5, i took apart my old monster truck toy because one of the buttons on the back stopped working and i fixed it. I was 5!!! I must be a genius or something


----------



## xlr8ter

Another tiny update: Moved my other ultra kaze from 5.25" drive to my cpu cooler for push-pull










I think it looks cool, what do you guys think?


----------



## doat

I think, WHY DID YOU DERAIL THE THREAD WITH THIS COMPUTER CRAP!!??


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I started taking things apart when i was 5, i took apart my old monster truck toy because one of the buttons on the back stopped working and i fixed it. I was 5!!! I must be a genius or something


yeah i guess u are...i just take things apart.. and destroy em... 
never really put things back together accept for TAMIYA cars...lol
and then i went through a stage where everything was sports...
and now that cycle has stopped and im into PC's suddenly...








other than that i spend my evenings wall climbing


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


LOL, i love basements i visited a cousin in ST. Louis and his room was the basement and i spent the night down there, it was awsome.


Whoa, was his room the entire basement? Mine isn't. I have a 10'x8' room with a 6'9" high ceiling. Although, it feels a little bit bigger than it sounds. Still, it's not big enough to have friends hang out in it with me. I mean, it's just a little too weird being in a room that small with another guy. Especially when the only places to sit are one little office chair and a bed. However, the computer is right outside my bedroom door. So, I essentially do have the entire basement to myself. There's even a freakin' stand-up freezer, a regular refrigerator, and a bathroom complete with a shower. So I constantly wonder what I did to deserve all of this awesomeness. Oh well. I know my time is coming where I'm going to be living in a place where my computer desk is like.... a table. And I probably won't have a shower, but just a bath. And I'll probably have neighbors who want absolute silence, so I'll probably have to be reduced to just 2.0 speakers. lol yeah, I predict living on my own will suck.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


im 21...a bit old to have just started to learn on building a pc... since theres alot of ppl started at a young age...










I built my first computer in April of 2008. I first started learning about it in February of 2008, and I'm 30 years old. Besides, there's no reason to think that you started late just because lots of others started younger. "Normal" is whatever particular hand life has dealt you.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Whoa, was his room the entire basement? Mine isn't. I have a 10'x8' room with a 6'9" high ceiling. Although, it feels a little bit bigger than it sounds. Still, it's not big enough to have friends hang out in it with me. I mean, it's just a little too weird being in a room that small with another guy. Especially when the only places to sit are one little office chair and a bed. However, the computer is right outside my bedroom door. So, I essentially do have the entire basement to myself. There's even a freakin' stand-up freezer, a regular refrigerator, and a bathroom complete with a shower. So I constantly wonder what I did to deserve all of this awesomeness. Oh well. I know my time is coming where I'm going to be living in a place where my computer desk is like.... a table. And I probably won't have a shower, but just a bath. And I'll probably have neighbors who want absolute silence, so I'll probably have to be reduced to just 2.0 speakers. lol yeah, I predict living on my own will suck.









I built my first computer in April of 2008. I first started learning about it in February of 2008, and I'm 30 years old. Besides, there's no reason to think that you started late just because lots of others started younger. "Normal" is whatever particular hand life has dealt you.










Yea his room was the entire basement so it was as wide as the house wall to wall, it was awsome you could talk loudly and hear the echo.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Yea his room was the entire basement so it was as wide as the house wall to wall, it was awsome you could talk loudly and hear the echo.










whoa. That's a party room! Damn. I'd have it furnished with nice incandescent light fixtures (like maybe floor lights that are like 6 feet tall), including colored ones, rope lights, a couch, a love seat, a La-Z-Boy style rocking chair/recliner, a T.V., a 7.1 surround sound setup, a game console, a coffee table, a compact refrigerator, a coat rack, etc.









Oh, and a kitchen table complete with like 4 chairs too... oh the list could keep growing.


----------



## MaxSteR

well yeah theres no reason to compare to others...
its the passion that counts...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*









Another tiny update: Moved my other ultra kaze from 5.25" drive to my cpu cooler for push-pull










I think it looks cool, what do you guys think?










Whoa, that looks awesome. I bet the performance is even better than it looks! Just...... WOW.


----------



## doat

Yea it looks good but ruins the thread!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Yea it looks good but ruins the thread!!


lol I know, I was like "WHOA!"


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh no, no basement?! Yikes. I don't know if I could feel safe in a house that didn't have a basement; especially during tornado season.

Anyway, you're very right that most people would call me a loser. But that's always what happens with people when they don't understand something. It happens to me too!

So I still live with my parents because I have a disability called Asperger Syndrome. I was diagnosed in late April of 2006. Ever since then I have been understanding it better and better. Like I've only recently begun to fully understand just what it is about Asperger Syndrome that would make it pretty much impossible for me to live on my own. So for now, I live in my parent's basement. Not only that, but I have never really been successful with jobs, and thanks to this diagnosis, I finally understand why. And so now I am living off Disability and I am not working. So, I spend all of my time on the computer - almost literally.

I think it's pretty awesome, although when I say that, I feel like I'm bragging. What I'm really saying though is that I don't feel like I deserve to have it so good. I mean, I'm nobody special. I didn't do anything to deserve such awesomeness. But yet I have it anyway. And even though there are some problems associated with it, such as being frustrated by the fact that I find my parents (especially my dad) to be incredibly annoying, I am still very happy with my situation (besides, I know I find them to be annoying because we see each other every single day). Life has dealt me a hand that will be very hard to give up some day - and I know it will happen eventually. After all, my parents aren't getting any younger, and so I'll eventually have to get a place of my own so they can grow old in peace.

So yeah, that's the truth right there!


yeah i think you've mentioned that before; i still don't really it, but it may explain your fascination with computers!









I personally have a pretty easy life, consisting of two things:
1: school
2: my PC










Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Nope, that's not me. But isn't there somebody on here with a name that's somewhat similar to mine?


no, i guess i just somehow assumed it...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


im 21...a bit old to have just started to learn on building a pc... since theres alot of ppl started at a young age...










like me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I started taking things apart when i was 5, i took apart my old monster truck toy because one of the buttons on the back stopped working and i fixed it. I was 5!!! I must be a genius or something


ahh, but were you using an apple 2E at like three years of age?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Whoa, was his room the entire basement? Mine isn't. I have a 10'x8' room with a 6'9" high ceiling. Although, it feels a little bit bigger than it sounds. Still, it's not big enough to have friends hang out in it with me. I mean, it's just a little too weird being in a room that small with another guy. Especially when the only places to sit are one little office chair and a bed. However, the computer is right outside my bedroom door. So, I essentially do have the entire basement to myself. There's even a freakin' stand-up freezer, a regular refrigerator, and a bathroom complete with a shower. So I constantly wonder what I did to deserve all of this awesomeness. Oh well. I know my time is coming where I'm going to be living in a place where my computer desk is like.... a table. And I probably won't have a shower, but just a bath. And I'll probably have neighbors who want absolute silence, so I'll probably have to be reduced to just 2.0 speakers. lol yeah, I predict living on my own will suck.









I built my first computer in April of 2008. I first started learning about it in February of 2008, and I'm 30 years old. Besides, there's no reason to think that you started late just because lots of others started younger. "Normal" is whatever particular hand life has dealt you.










damn that's about the same time i started learning about different parts/brands/overclocking. I can't say i really envy your life; i think that would be awesome for like a year to just not have to work or anything, but ultimately i don't think i could stand not having an occupation/education.


----------



## xlr8ter

Sorry, I hadn't read the previous page.

Anyway, I would post a random/funny image but i dont have any...


----------



## doat

Cheez muncha, i was hacking the gibson when i was 2 years old.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

oyer well... i got nuthin









speaking of which, you should learn how to play guitar or something mr-dude-with-two-penises!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


oyer well... i got nuthin









speaking of which, you should learn how to play guitar or something mr-dude-with-two-penises!


Oh hell yea playing the guitar is awsome, i wish i still had mine had to sell it just when i was getting decent at it. Since you are in the basement might as well suck in some knowledge or discover new talents don't let all that time go to waste.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I have my guitar and three picks sitting within arms reach; had lessons for one year, was a bunch of boring old songs and chords really. There are free online lessons so i should probably learn how to play again...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


I have my guitar and three picks sitting within arms reach; had lessons for one year, was a bunch of boring old songs and chords really. There are free online lessons so i should probably learn how to play again...


Give me the guitar!! I want to learn to play TOOL songs, they are the only reason why i really pushed myself to get a guitar.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

ROFL if you want to pay shipping to the USA... and it's acoustic too btw.

Dunno how, but it also keeps its tune perfectly - in over two years it has not gone out of tune.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


ROFL if you want to pay shipping to the USA... and it's acoustic too btw.

Dunno how, but it also keeps its tune perfectly - in over two years it has not gone out of tune.


Weak i already have an acoustic i prefer electric you can get more sounds out of it.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

no :turd: sherlock

damn i need new headphones... the left one on this goes louder or softer depending on how the cable loops or something... had to software alter the balance lol

edit: ZOMG OCN TOOK AWAY THE TURD!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


no :turd: sherlock

damn i need new headphones... the left one on this goes louder or softer depending on how the cable loops or something... had to software alter the balance lol

edit: ZOMG OCN TOOK AWAY THE TURD!

















lol, i need headphones too these Creative HS-900s hurt my left ear after awhile of using them and i hate the stupid suede padding bottles in heat and gets dirty easily and impossible to clean, also it has terrible noise cancellation.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


yeah i think you've mentioned that before; i still don't *really it*, but it may explain your fascination with computers!










lol! It looks like you accidentally a word there.

But yeah, it really explains my fascination with computers quite well. Once I learned that aspect of Asperger Syndrome, I was like "oh, now I get it."

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


I personally have a pretty easy life, consisting of two things:
1: school
2: my PC











Oh nice. Y'know, I actually kinda miss school sometimes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


no, i guess i just somehow assumed it...


Hmm. I guess that means my age is really showing.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


damn that's about the same time i started learning about different parts/brands/overclocking.


Interesting. It's hard to explain why that's interesting, but it just is (I guess that's Asperger Syndrome for ya).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


I can't say i really envy your life; i think that would be awesome for like a year to just not have to work or anything, but ultimately i don't think i could stand not having an occupation/education.


I'm actually glad to hear that you don't envy it. I'm not one who enjoys having others looking up to me or thinking that I'm something special or whatever. So my response to that is "Whew. Good." hehe







It's not that I think negatively about my situation, though.

But you're right: I've been unemployed for about a year solid now, and it's starting to get to me. I think it's starting to affect my desire to help people here on OCN, and to do so patiently. I'm even starting to say things like, "Well, like I already said before 5 posts above..." and other rather impatient things like that. lol I'm such a perfectionist.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


oyer well... i got nuthin









speaking of which, you should learn how to play guitar or something mr-dude-with-two-penises!


Well, this might surprise you all, but I'm a drummer! I've been playing for maybe 15 years now (although, I don't have the skills and musical vocabulary of somebody who's been playing that long). So,


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


ZOMG OCN TOOK AWAY THE TURD!

















It's so tempting to sig this.

Done.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol! It looks like you accidentally a word there.

But yeah, it really explains my fascination with computers quite well. Once I learned that aspect of Asperger Syndrome, I was like "oh, now I get it."

Oh nice. Y'know, I actually kinda miss school sometimes.

Hmm. I guess that means my age is really showing.









Interesting. It's hard to explain why that's interesting, but it just is (I guess that's Asperger Syndrome for ya).

I'm actually glad to hear that you don't envy it. I'm not one who enjoys having others looking up to me or thinking that I'm something special or whatever. So my response to that is "Whew. Good." hehe







It's not that I think negatively about my situation, though.

But you're right: I've been unemployed for about a year solid now, and it's starting to get to me. I think it's starting to affect my desire to help people here on OCN, and to do so patiently. I'm even starting to say things like, "Well, like I already said before 5 posts above..." and other rather impatient things like that. lol I'm such a perfectionist.

Well, this might surprise you all, but I'm a drummer! I've been playing for maybe 15 years now (although, I don't have the skills and musical vocabulary of somebody who's been playing that long). So,










Well i do envy your calm/patient personality, lol... i haven't met a better guy on OCN (or anywhere now that i think of it actually) than you.

Awesome to hear you're a drummer!

edit: LOLZ honoured to be sigged


----------



## Cubemonkey

Folks I need at least one question answered from my post =P

Is it bad to use the Lamptron FC-2 controller to turn fans off when I'm not using them?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*


Folks I need at least one question answered from my post =P

Is it bad to use the Lamptron FC-2 controller to turn fans off when I'm not using them?


I don't see why not a fan controller is a fan controller to me


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*


Folks I need at least one question answered from my post =P

Is it bad to use the Lamptron FC-2 controller to turn fans off when I'm not using them?


Don't see why not.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Well i do envy your calm/patient personality, lol... i haven't met a better guy on OCN (or anywhere now that i think of it actually) than you.

Awesome to hear you're a drummer!

edit: LOLZ honoured to be sigged









Wow, that almost made me cry a little. I'm not used to receiving such awesome compliments. Thank you. But I confess that I give all the credit to my... um... Creator (I have to try and stay 100% neutral for OCN's ToS). I was never really like this a couple years ago, but then one day out of nowhere I just changed, and I've been different ever since. And I know where that change came from too. Ahem.









So yeah, I guess that's why I am so different. And I'm aware of it too. But thankfully, I never feel like I'm better than anyone because of it.

But believe it or not, I have made *many* posts where I think I did an alright job at concealing some extreme rage for whatever the reason happened to be at the time. So, I'm not always patient and calm, but I try very hard to let people feel it at those times since I know that's one thing that they certainly don't need. Hmm, I think I'm showing my age again. lol









So yeah, I think this sigged quote has to be a keeper. After all, people are gonna be like "lolwut?" hehe I find those to be my favorite sigged quotes where I laugh but yet I don't get it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey* 
Folks I need at least one question answered from my post =P

Is it bad to use the Lamptron FC-2 controller to turn fans off when I'm not using them?

Wait...what post? You made a post? Where? hehe I'm only kidding.









But regarding the question: it's probably 100% safe, however, I don't have experience with that particular fan controller, so I don't know. However, if it's not safe, then they will have something in the manual/user guide about it. So, if there's no mention of it in any of the documentation, then it must mean that it's absolutely safe.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, there are a lot of posts since my last view @ this topic...xD
story's about your lifes etc, kinda crazy xD
its so much i dont read it









@ xlr8ter thats a insane setup!! i wonder how your temps are...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol, there are a lot of posts since my last view @ this topic...xD
story's about your lifes etc, kinda crazy xD
its so much i dont read it









@ xlr8ter thats a insane setup!! i wonder how your temps are...

I love it when you post because it seems like most of your posts always happen when like 50-100 replies have been posted. And then you're like "what............. <pause> Omg. No. tl;dr" hehe

But hey, we have to do _some_thing while this thread just sits here not receiving any on-topic posts!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i want a cm 690


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i want a cm 690









I don't blame ya, but your case looks better (at least I think so). Err, it's more pleasing to my eyes.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I don't blame ya, but your case looks better (at least I think so). Err, it's more pleasing to my eyes.

uhm, WHAT? My case is UGLY, flimsy, small and cheap. Do not want


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i want a cm 690









im happy with my cm690... id pick a cm690 anyday rather then a haf932... hehehe
its kinda too big the haf932... and theres one just right beside me...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
uhm, WHAT? My case is UGLY, flimsy, small and cheap. Do not want









newegg.com 100 deals under 100$ has a cm690 for 69$ with free shipping i had a post a page or 2 back (100ppp)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
yeah i guess u are...i just take things apart.. and destroy em...
never really put things back together accept for TAMIYA cars...lol
and then i went through a stage where everything was sports...
and now that cycle has stopped and im into PC's suddenly...








other than that i spend my evenings wall climbing























i have a nitro traxxas revo 3.3 and nitro rustler with a 2.5 and a eclectic rustler. tons of fun. the revo has got to be the best 45+ mph awd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Nope, that's not me. But isn't there somebody on here with a name that's somewhat similar to mine?

yea his name is twopenises....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
let's throw a party!

Narwhals narwhals swimmers of the ocean
causing a commotion
cuz they are so awesome









*puts gun to T3h_Ch33z_Munch's head* *BANG BANG*

was thinking about trying to a little higher o/c on my i7 then i saw this..... lol maybe not yet


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
newegg.com 100 deals under 100$ has a cm690 for 69$ with free shipping i had a post a page or 2 back (100ppp)

i have a nitro traxxas revo 3.3 and nitro rustler with a 2.5 and a eclectic rustler. tons of fun. the revo has got to be the best 45+ mph awd

yea his name is twopenises....

*puts gun to T3h_Ch33z_Munch's head* *BANG BANG*

was thinking about trying to a little higher o/c on my i7 then i saw this..... lol maybe not yet









i only played the little tamiya cars...like dash yankuro kind...lol... couldnt get a revo...never had the money...









ooo what did burn the house hahahaha


----------



## whatsthatsmell




----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
newegg.com 100 deals under 100$ has a cm690 for 69$ with free shipping i had a post a page or 2 back (100ppp)

i have a nitro traxxas revo 3.3 and nitro rustler with a 2.5 and a eclectic rustler. Tons of fun. The revo has got to be the best 45+ mph awd

yea his name is twopenises....

*puts gun to t3h_ch33z_munch's head* *bang bang*

was thinking about trying to a little higher o/c on my i7 then i saw this..... Lol maybe not yet









*****t


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


uhm, WHAT? My case is UGLY, flimsy, small and cheap. Do not want










Oh ok. It's hard to tell from just pictures alone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea his name is twopenises....


Oh, now I remember! Thank you!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


newegg.com 100 deals under 100$ has a cm690 for 69$ with free shipping i had a post a page or 2 back (100ppp)


Problem being newegg doesn't ship to australia. It is pretty cheap too (~$110 AUD), but i know dad won't buy it so there goes that plan.


----------



## MaxSteR

bummer that newegg only ships in the US...
theres alot of hardware there... 
unlike Malaysia, theres limited hardware to choose from


----------



## [email protected]

I become a Cooler Master CM 690 proud owner just a few weeks ago and I'll add some sexy pics soon. See ya


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
bummer that newegg only ships in the US...
theres alot of hardware there...
unlike Malaysia, theres limited hardware to choose from









Newegg used to be pretty sweet until sales tax in Los Angeles was raised to 9.75%. That kinda kills it a lot of times, especially when there's no tax and usually free shipping from Amazon.


----------



## TwoCables

Dude.... 9.75%?!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Dude.... 9.75%?!









Yea man, my income tax is about 32%, sales tax 9.75%, I get taxed on my cell phone, taxed on my car lease, property taxes, gas is ~$3.40 / gallon (premium) due to taxes...

It's a ra3p party out here.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey* 









I like the bottom 38mm Panaflo! I have a Panaflo there too, and another 38mm Panaflo as the back exhaust. I've got the medium Panaflos and keep them on a fan controller at about 7V because they are super loud at 12V. They move some serious air and they're pretty cheap!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Yea man, my income tax is about 32%, sales tax 9.75%, I get taxed on my cell phone, taxed on my car lease, property taxes, gas is ~$3.40 / gallon (premium) due to taxes...

It's a ra3p party out here.


Oh damn, and your vehicle requires Premium...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Yea man, my income tax is about 32%, sales tax 9.75%, I get taxed on my cell phone, taxed on my car lease, property taxes, gas is ~$3.40 / gallon (premium) due to taxes...

It's a ra3p party out here.


Two things are certain in life: death, and taxes.


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


I like the bottom 38mm Panaflo! I have a Panaflo there too, and another 38mm Panaflo as the back exhaust. I've got the medium Panaflos and keep them on a fan controller at about 7V because they are super loud at 12V. They move some serious air and they're pretty cheap!


Thanks, but I had to move it, actually







The thing made a loud whine when undervolted and horizontal. I swapped it with the top front intake, which was a slipstream SH. Dropped load temps to 59C @ 3.6ghz with everything on full blast.

Now I just have to figure out why my computer seems louder than normal even with the fans off. I'm wondering if my Lamptron FC-2 fan controller is making a whine noise when the fans are turned down.

What controller do you use?


----------



## MaxSteR

btw mind me asking... would my cpu cooler (CM Z600) be able to support the AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE???


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


btw mind me asking... would my cpu cooler (CM Z600) be able to support the AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE???


looks like it
http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:...&ct=clnk&gl=us(wouldn't pull up the page but heres a cashed copy from google)


----------



## TwoCables

Hmm. It's working for me, but it's pretty slow right now. Everybody and their grandma must be online right now.

But here's Cooler Master's Product Page for the Z7600R: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2694 Scroll down to see more. The links at the top aren't relevant to the question.

It doesn't mention the Phenom II, but then again, it says "etc." at the end of the little list. I mean, at the bottom of the black section just before the listed specifications, it says, "- AMD Phenom, Athlon 64x2, Athlon X2, AMD Sempron, *etc.*"


----------



## MaxSteR

yeah ive checked it at coolermaster's web... and yeah it wrote etc...
so just wanna check with u all if it was compatible...
cuz im thinking of getting the AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE...
if its not compatible then my Z600 would go to waste








and i just got it not too long ago


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
yeah ive checked it at coolermaster's web... and yeah it wrote etc...
so just wanna check with u all if it was compatible...
cuz im thinking of getting the AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE...
if its not compatible then my Z600 would go to waste








and i just got it not too long ago

Yeah, I had a feeling that you were looking for people to speak from experience.

But a better place to ask would be in a new thread since you'd have a title that attracts the right people.


----------



## MaxSteR

ah okay...thnkx... and sorry for putting like simple/stupid questions around the thread


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
ah okay...thnkx... and sorry for putting like simple/stupid questions around the thread









I'm sorry that you feel that you need to apologize. hehe









No question is too simple or too stupid. They all deserve an answer.


----------



## MaxSteR

hehehe... well apologizing is the polite way i think








cuz some ppl would just be like what the hell...
so to avoid things like that from happening we be polite...hahahaha..
sounds a bit corny


----------



## TwoCables

It sounds corny because deep down you know there's no sense in apologizing for being who you are. I am guessing that you also know deep down that people really wouldn't react that way for you asking questions to get the answers you need. If they do, then that's their problem that they have to deal with for the rest of their life.


----------



## doat

Oh christ cables is at it again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Oh christ cables is at it again.

And both of my hands are full too.


----------



## doat

ahahahah


----------



## MaxSteR

ready...

aim...


----------



## cs_maan




----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*












Hey, that reminds me of going to the bathroom when I first wake up.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Hey, that reminds me of going to the bathroom when I first wake up.


Except double right?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Except double right?










LOL YEP! hehe


----------



## doat

Bunch of ***s LOL


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Bunch of ***s LOL


Hmm. I don't see any. Perhaps I'm going blind!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Hmm. I don't see any. Perhaps I'm going blind!


They say that happens if you keep your hands full too much







.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


They say that happens if you keep your hands full too much







.


lol


----------



## doat

Rofl


----------



## [email protected]

Yo people get ready to look at some fine pictures soon...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, im ready for it








mine is almost finished now, ive got to connect some little things inside, hide a lot of cables and put some things in, i guess i finish it saturday, im kinda busy now...

anyways, looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hehe, im ready for it








mine is almost finished now, ive got to connect some little things inside, hide a lot of cables and put some things in, i guess i finish it saturday, im kinda busy now...

anyways, looking forward to the pictures!


Well, that depends on what they're pictures of. With this thread, I find it hard to predict what's going to happen next. hehe


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well, that depends on what they're pictures of. With this thread, I find it hard to predict what's going to happen next. hehe


maybe its you showing some dirty stuff, i dont hope so.... i like pc's more than that kinda guys...xD

anyways, i think its a nice improvement:
stock on xp32:








15% oc on w7 64:









btw, my gpu was on both of the runs @ stock. At the moment it wont overclock @ w7, no need for it atm...xD


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


maybe its you showing some dirty stuff, i dont hope so.... i like pc's more than that kinda guys...xD

anyways, i think its a nice improvement:
stock on xp32:








15% oc on w7 64:










Wow 3DMark06 must hate me, I got terrible results with my setup except I had a 9800GT instead of what I have now. Even at stock settings.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

its 3dmark05, forgot to say it, i will check out 3dmark06


----------



## cs_maan

Haha oh okay I was scared for a bit.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

okay, here is the 06 bench, not high at all...









btw, check that common system... lol, i would call it high end... core i7 920, gtx295.... compared to my 9600gt......... ye, kinda strange i have 6k less points...xD


----------



## TwoCables

Meh, all that matters is how it performs for you anyway.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye, it performs great, i couldnt wish anything more than a nice gpu, but atm i cant afford it.

i seriously like it this way, not as much sound as i had, and an advantage of 2.8k points is not bad i guess...









btw, i checked out google, and compared to a lot of other 9600gt's and 8800gts' etc i had nice results









only thing i think is kinda strange, why do they set such an high end pc as common? cause my build, not the best but i can do what i want, has 6k less than a common system....xD


----------



## gotspeed

yea i would call my system high end lol. i bought the heat sink the other day forgot to say should be here soon will upload a few new pics then


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye, yours is high end, you paid $250 for the cpu, and $500 for the gpu...
i paid E160 for my cpu, and E110 for my gpu...xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
ye, it performs great, i couldnt wish anything more than a nice gpu, but atm i cant afford it.

i seriously like it this way, not as much sound as i had, and an advantage of 2.8k points is not bad i guess...









btw, i checked out google, and compared to a lot of other 9600gt's and 8800gts' etc i had nice results









only thing i think is kinda strange, why do they set such an high end pc as common? cause my build, not the best but i can do what i want, has 6k less than a common system....xD

I think the reason why they set such high end specifications as "common" systems is probably because those companies (like Intel and NVIDIA) make more money that way. It's like really effective advertising. You see, it's a trick: it makes people really discontent with their current system, and so they go out and buy the i7 920, GTX 295, etc. to get the results that they're after so that their system is no longer inferior. It's always about the money, and making more of it. And unfortunately, it works.

So, I kind of hate benchmarking as a result. But the whole point in benchmarking is to see if you've done everything you can to get the most out of your system by comparing it to others who have the same system as yours, or at least very similar. It's the pursuit of performance with what you already have and making sure it's maxed out instead of seeing how inferior it is compared to better systems.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey* 
Thanks, but I had to move it, actually







The thing made a loud whine when undervolted and horizontal. I swapped it with the top front intake, which was a slipstream SH. Dropped load temps to 59C @ 3.6ghz with everything on full blast.

Now I just have to figure out why my computer seems louder than normal even with the fans off. I'm wondering if my Lamptron FC-2 fan controller is making a whine noise when the fans are turned down.

What controller do you use?

I have 2 fan controllers, because I have 8 fans including my GPU fan.
These are the ones that I have:

SuperFlower Fan Master (Model: SF-609)
http://www.super-flower.com/sf609.html
Adjustable from 5V to 12V

Sunbeam Rheobus Fan Controller (Model: Model: RHK-BA)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=363
Adjustable from 0V to 12V

I've had both of them for years now and they've worked great. The Sunbeam is great because it's 20W per channel!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I think the reason why they set such high end specifications as "common" systems is probably because those companies (like Intel and NVIDIA) make more money that way. It's like really effective advertising. You see, it's a trick: it makes people really discontent with their current system, and so they go out and buy the i7 920, GTX 295, etc. to get the results that they're after so that their system is no longer inferior. It's always about the money, and making more of it. And unfortunately, it works.

So, I kind of hate benchmarking as a result. But the whole point in benchmarking is to see if you've done everything you can to get the most out of your system by comparing it to others who have the same system as yours, or at least very similar. It's the pursuit of performance with what you already have and making sure it's maxed out instead of seeing how inferior it is compared to better systems.

ye i know it, and still hate it... always moneymoneymoney...xD there should be an effort bench, just see how much someone did to get his points xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


ye i know it, and still hate it... always moneymoneymoney...xD there should be an effort bench, just see how much someone did to get his points xD


Oh, like it would show their settings? Dude that would be cool.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye, kinda, and how many hours of tweeking... like xfire, a lite program running on the background, you start it at the moment you start tweeking, and only if you change settings often it will save it....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


okay, here is the 06 bench, not high at all...









btw, check that common system... lol, i would call it high end... core i7 920, gtx295.... compared to my 9600gt......... ye, kinda strange i have 6k less points...xD


Haha I can get a little over 18k with a slight overclock..

Take a look. My CPU was only at 3.6GHz at the time.


----------



## iandroo888

i get like 17.8k with my current rig


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
And unfortunately, it works.

and fortunately it causes prices to drop and newer faster hardware. i kinda like funding for the high end cards so they can develop faster hard ware and what is the top of the line now will then become mid range in a year or 2.

the dell xps we bought 5 years ago was a 3.4ht (1 core 2 cpu's) with 2 gigs of ram and an ati 9800xt it was a little over 3k from dell. a year ago i was at a guys house that had a core 2 at 3.2 ghz (2 cores) with 4 gigs of ram and a 8800gt and he said he paid like 1k or so for it. in the 4 years since i had got my xps the top of the line at the time. they have made such a big change in prices/performance this 1k dell that he had just to get on line and work on word docs and do spread sheets was a better gaming system then my full blown gaming system that i got 3-4 years ago.

give it 2 years this gtx 295 will be down to 150$ and i7's will be cheaper then all get up. and you could build this same system i have for 700$.

why the 9600gt? i got a 9800gtx+ for 129$ for my gf's desktop, runs cod wow on a 23 inch with out a problem.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
and fortunately it causes prices to drop and newer faster hardware. i kinda like funding for the high end cards so they can develop faster hard ware and what is the top of the line now will then become mid range in a year or 2.

the dell xps we bought 5 years ago was a 3.4ht (1 core 2 cpu's) with 2 gigs of ram and an ati 9800xt it was a little over 3k from dell. a year ago i was at a guys house that had a core 2 at 3.2 ghz (2 cores) with 4 gigs of ram and a 8800gt and he said he paid like 1k or so for it. in the 4 years since i had got my xps the top of the line at the time. they have made such a big change in prices/performance this 1k dell that he had just to get on line and work on word docs and do spread sheets was a better gaming system then my full blown gaming system that i got 3-4 years ago.

give it 2 years this gtx 295 will be down to 150$ and i7's will be cheaper then all get up. and you could build this same system i have for 700$.

why the 9600gt? i got a 9800gtx+ for 129$ for my gf's desktop, runs cod wow on a 23 inch with out a problem.

That wasn't my point, but you made a good one too. However, we're saying two different things here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
and fortunately it causes prices to drop and newer faster hardware. i kinda like funding for the high end cards so they can develop faster hard ware and what is the top of the line now will then become mid range in a year or 2.

the dell xps we bought 5 years ago was a 3.4ht (1 core 2 cpu's) with 2 gigs of ram and an ati 9800xt it was a little over 3k from dell. a year ago i was at a guys house that had a core 2 at 3.2 ghz (2 cores) with 4 gigs of ram and a 8800gt and he said he paid like 1k or so for it. in the 4 years since i had got my xps the top of the line at the time. they have made such a big change in prices/performance this 1k dell that he had just to get on line and work on word docs and do spread sheets was a better gaming system then my full blown gaming system that i got 3-4 years ago.

give it 2 years this gtx 295 will be down to 150$ and i7's will be cheaper then all get up. and you could build this same system i have for 700$.

why the 9600gt? i got a 9800gtx+ for 129$ for my gf's desktop, runs cod wow on a 23 inch with out a problem.

You are right with those prices, but our problem was the unfair comparison.
For that gpu, i couldnt find any here at that time under 150, and that was a lot more than i wanted to pay... its more than 6 months ago that i bought this gpu









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Haha I can get a little over 18k with a slight overclock..

Take a look. My CPU was only at 3.6GHz at the time.

ye, so that means your cpu is running .6ghz faster than mine, and youve got the ati 3870x2...xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
i get like 17.8k with my current rig

for you the same xD cpu @ 4ghz, and a gtx260..








i cant keep up with those gpu's but hey, my system works fine and it looks awsome, at least thats what i think


----------



## TwoCables

Not just the unfair comprison, but how it looks like they try to assert that those are "common" specifications just to make people go "







my system sucks. I need to buy what's listed in the Common system". And if there's one thing I hate, it's when somebody tries to make somebody else unhappy with what they have just to make more money. Especially when what they have is already perfectly good enough for them.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Not just the unfair comprison, but how it looks like they try to assert that those are "common" specifications just to make people go "







my system sucks. I need to buy what's listed in the Common system". And if there's one thing I hate, it's when somebody tries to make somebody else unhappy with what they have just to make more money. Especially when what they have is already perfectly good enough for them.

ye, but it doesnt make me go







i only think why the .... do they do it xD
anyways, the only reason i should get a better gpu is gta iv... all the other games are good enough... and even with gta iv i have 1x-40fps outside...
btw, i dont care if they make money, but do it on a fair way, dont mislead the guys thinking their system is running great, and than show that they are on the bottom of the gaming rigs xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
ye, but it doesnt make me go







i only think why the .... do they do it xD
anyways, the only reason i should get a better gpu is gta iv... all the other games are good enough... and even with gta iv i have 1x-40fps outside...
btw, i dont care if they make money, but do it on a fair way, dont mislead the guys thinking their system is running great, and than show that they are on the bottom of the gaming rigs xD

But they didn't. You were using 3DMark05 and then used 3DMark06 which is more demanding.


----------



## coelacanth

My GPU has been fine for gaming for a while (GTS 250, $99). But my problem now is that I've been modding all my games with new meshes, textures and other eye-candy. The games look insane now but the frame rates have taken a huge hit. So now I want a new card to feed my game modding addiction!*

* Mostly Oblivion and IL-2 Sturmovik 1946.


----------



## gotspeed

i guess my point was they need to make money to build big(well smaller) faster gpus/cpus/hard drives/every thing and they need to push people with older hardware to upgrade.

theres two ways to build a gaming computer.
One: spend 500-700$ build a screaming budget system that every now and then you upgrade, say go from a 9600 to sli or a gtx 200 series card, bigger heat sink and o/c.

Two: spend all the money you can muster up and build what is the top of the line system and hold on for a few years (3-4) with out needing to do any big upgrades to it as a whole (ie no cpu, gfx, ram, upgrades) and do 1 of 2 things (when that system gets to the point where its slow) save up to build a nother balls out fastest pc on earth or do a big upgrade like new cpu and gfx maybe more ram if its needed and continue down the road of not having to upgrade for a good while.

note: this is for always playing newly launched games. for the most part if you are just posting on forums on the internets or looking for dirty pictures that some one told you were on the internet well any thing from the last 15 years would do that for ya just fine







lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
My GPU has been fine for gaming for a while (GTS 250, $99). But my problem now is that I've been modding all my games with new meshes, textures and other eye-candy. The games look insane now but the frame rates have taken a huge hit. So now I want a new card to feed my game modding addiction!*

* Mostly Oblivion and IL-2 Sturmovik 1946.

how much are you looking to spend on a upgrade?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
how much are you looking to spend on a upgrade?

It's just a pipe-dream at this point. If you look at my system, it's in need of a complete overhaul. I'm gonna hold out for a while longer and keep thinking to myself how incredible modded Oblivion looks, even at 10 fps


----------



## doat

well goatspeed if they do what you suggest then there wouldn't be any place between for cheaper upgrades it would be like either stay with a slightly outdated system or spend more to buy an upgrade. It would be like having a 260 but the only next card is a 295.

IT IS STUPID JUST A STUPID IDEA!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
It's just a pipe-dream at this point. If you look at my system, it's in need of a complete overhaul. I'm gonna hold out for a while longer and keep thinking to myself how incredible modded Oblivion looks, even at 10 fps









i would maybe look and see if oblivion would be able to take advantage of sli(scratch that your mobo can't lol) and look for a used gtx 250. play around with over clocking that one.

my guess would be that gpu isn't being pushed as hard as it could be b/c the cpu is on the older side maybe look for a mobo cpu ram that could do sli later down the road. and reuse the gtx 250 for it.

side note: first post again with out trying LOL


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
well goatspeed if they do what you suggest then there wouldn't be any place between for cheaper upgrades it would be like either stay with a slightly outdated system or spend more to buy an upgrade. It would be like having a 260 but the only next card is a 295.

IT IS STUPID JUST A STUPID IDEA!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAA

no because as the next hotest thing comes out some one is building a screamer and they use that the guy that just build one 6 months ago has the last card that was the fastest hes now got the card going towards the middle of the road.


----------



## doat

I dont like how they come out with a new gpu but come out with "new" ones when it is just the same base model just overclocked.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
well goatspeed if they do what you suggest then there wouldn't be any place between for cheaper upgrades it would be like either stay with a slightly outdated system or spend more to buy an upgrade. It would be like having a 260 but the only next card is a 295.

IT IS STUPID JUST A STUPID IDEA!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAA

Oh! What you did there! I see it!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I dont like how they come out with a new gpu but come out with "new" ones when it is just the same base model just overclocked.

yea the ftw and ssc and all the other factory over clocked gpu's are kinda annoying. if it can run stable at that speed SELL IT AT THAT SPEED FROM THE BEGINNING!!!!!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea the ftw and ssc and all the other factory over clocked gpu's are kinda annoying. if it can run stable at that speed SELL IT AT THAT SPEED FROM THE BEGINNING!!!!!


Yeah but that way they won't make more money which in the end is what they're after.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Yeah but that way they won't make more money which in the end is what they're after.


so is your mother


----------



## cs_maan

Lol...our CPU's have the same OC right now...and same voltage..weird.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Lol...our CPU's have the same OC right now...and same voltage..weird.


me or goatspeed?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


me or goatspeed?


You.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


You.


well mine is better


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


well mine is better


Nope mine is.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Yeah but that way they won't make more money which in the end is what they're after.


they could make one with better cooling and a little bit higher voltages so it could be o/c more. not the same stock card just hard wired 60 mhz faster. most of the time the ftw and ssc o/cs are at the same speed any nub could get with a download and hitting apply. they could do some real marketing and put naked women on them and then it would be a for the win video card and i wouldn't lmao at some one that bought one but really all the ftw cards are good for is to see what o/cs you can set on you "stock" gfx card.


----------



## doat

with video cards it doesn't seem that ati and nvidia are trying to out do each other, seems like they are just matching their speeds but out doing each other with style or casing.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


they could make one with better cooling and a little bit higher voltages so it could be o/c more. not the same stock card just hard wired 60 mhz faster. most of the time the ftw and ssc o/cs are at the same speed any nub could get with a download and hitting apply. they could do some real marketing and put naked women on them and then it would be a for the win video card and i wouldn't lmao at some one that bought one but really all the ftw cards are good for is to see what o/cs you can set on you "stock" gfx card.


Hahah I guess you have a point, damn well at least it gives us something to do, like volt mod and such...


----------



## gotspeed

i want to see a single gpu that is faster then 4 gtx 295s with 2 of them a dual pcb with all the air flow going out of the case. none of this co-0p with air blowing towards the front of the case(luckly i didn't get stuck with that on my 295) and make a card that no one can o/c b/c its running as fast as it can.


----------



## gotspeed

o and games that are multi threaded for 8 processors lol.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I dont like how they come out with a new gpu but come out with "new" ones when it is just the same base model just overclocked.

I'm sure the gfx card manufacturers speed bin the GPUs just like the RAM manufacturers do with RAM chips.

And over time the production process gets better and better, and as a result the cards with the later GPUs generally OC better than the first gen GPUs.

For instance, my current G92 GPU on my GTS 250 runs at 760 MHz, whereas my old G92 8800GTS couldn't clock that high.


----------



## coelacanth

3DMark06 = 10090.

Much crappier than the pedestrian "Common System" with it's i7 920 CPU and GTX 295 video card.

I would also love to have this "Common System." Must be owned by a lot of housewives or something because I don't personally know anyone with a computer that baller.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
3DMark06 = 10090.

Much crappier than the pedestrian "Common System" with it's i7 920 CPU and GTX 295 video card.

I would also love to have this "Common System." Must be owned by a lot of housewives or something because I don't personally know anyone with a computer that baller.

That's kinda my point: they know there are people who aren't as smart as we are who will see what the supposed "Common System" is, and then they'll go "oh, well then I will get all of those parts since my rig is obviously very old and inferior now." And then bam: they have them fooled, and they have their money. And of course, I'm saying that I think these companies collaborated with FutureMark to get it set this way.


----------



## coelacanth

Looking at other peoples' benchies at the Futuremark website...I think my CPU is really holding back my vid card. People with the same card but with better CPUs are blowing my score away.

Upgrade-itis...setting in...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Looking at other peoples' benchies at the Futuremark website...I think my CPU is really holding back my vid card. People with the same card but with better CPUs are blowing my score away.

Upgrade-itis...setting in...

hehe it's working!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
hehe it's working!

LOL totally. They got me!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
LOL totally. They got me!

Well, then I guess you'd better upgrade that severely out-dated system. hehe


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
3DMark06 = 10090.

Much crappier than the pedestrian "Common System" with it's i7 920 CPU and GTX 295 video card.

I would also love to have this "Common System." Must be owned by a lot of housewives or something because I don't personally know anyone with a computer that baller.

wow that is pretty fail.. i get 12k with my e5200 and 9600GT


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, then I guess you'd better upgrade that severely out-dated system. hehe

Yeah it must be like 15 years old or something..right?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Yeah it must be like 15 years old or something..right?

It sure looks that way.


----------



## doat

looks?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
looks?

Appears. Wait! Seems.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Yeah it must be like 15 years old or something..right?

hahahahha my box and I are getting dogged on pretty hard here.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

jesus nice ram there... CL2!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, its not that bad... it works, and youve got almost the same results as me with a 9600gt but a 3ghz cpu... so its not that bad...xD


----------



## gotspeed

hey you know me....i have a "common system"

but really, look at putting like 250-300$ and what you would get from it. reusing your case, power supply, cd drives, and video card.
ocz gold 4 GBhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227199
evga 750i SLIhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188033
intel core2 duo 2.93 GHz(and you could use your zalman heat sink on it)http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115056

and later down the road you could do a core2 quad in it and another 4GB kit of ram and SLI.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, first thing to upgrade for me will be the gpu, in combination with a psu, maybe sli...









anyways, uploaded a lot of pictures to the work log


----------



## Sr20kidD

i just purchased a gts 250 with 1 gig... then i ran gpuz and saw it was 65nm not 55nm damn you pny.. im going back to microcenter and returning this and probably just get either 2 galaxy gts 250 with 512 to do sli for $200 or a 1 gig 4870.. what would perform better??

oh and i had a corn dog for dinner... all for under a buck!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD* 
i just purchased a gts 250 with 1 gig... then i ran gpuz and saw it was 65nm not 55nm damn you pny.. im going back to microcenter and returning this and probably just get either 2 galaxy gts 250 with 512 to do sli for $200 or a 1 gig 4870.. what would perform better??

oh and i had a corn dog for dinner... all for under a buck!

wat


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD* 
i just purchased a gts 250 with 1 gig... then i ran gpuz and saw it was 65nm not 55nm damn you pny.. im going back to microcenter and returning this and probably just get either 2 galaxy gts 250 with 512 to do sli for $200 or a 1 gig 4870.. what would perform better??

oh and i had a corn dog for dinner... all for under a buck!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 









Oh crap, not again.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh crap, not again.









all im going to say

some one needs to photoshop some flames in to that photo.... i would but im getting ready for school.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
all im going to say

some one needs to photoshop some flames in to that photo.... i would but im getting ready for school.

lol that would be awesome. Then we could have two pics: one for when threads go off-topic, and then another for threads that go off-topic with a flame-war!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
all im going to say

some one needs to photoshop some flames in to that photo.... i would but im getting ready for school.

But it's saturday.....wait wait wait !....isn't this a case owners club









Why are people talking about off topic posts lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
But it's saturday.....wait wait wait !....isn't this a case owners club









Why are people talking about off topic posts lol

Wait, which thread is this now?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I'm confused. Are we still talking about crysis and emu's with awesome expressions on their faces?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I'm confused. Are we still talking about crysis and emu's with awesome expressions on their faces?

Oh crap this is confusing. hehe It's a good thing the thread names are so drastically different in size.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I'm confused. Are we still talking about crysis and emu's with awesome expressions on their faces?

Emu's are awesome


----------



## gotspeed

yea sat classes and 2 of them!!!! im in class for 10 hours!!!! learning about microprocessor code,programing plc's and hard coding roms kinda stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol that would be awesome. Then we could have two pics: one for when threads go off-topic, and then another for threads that go off-topic with a flame-war!

doat








no for off topic and a thread going down in flames off topic.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yea sat classes and 2 of them!!!! im in class for 10 hours!!!! learning about microprocessor code,programing plc's and hard coding roms kinda stuff.

doat








no for off topic and a thread going down in flames off topic.

I know, but the one with flames would be one that went off-topic because people are throwing fire at each other, thereby setting the entire thread on fire.


----------



## Deano12345

Crysis thread got locked


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

sad face. PM's flying all over the place


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Crysis thread got locked









I was hoping the staff member who locked it was going to laugh or at least say something funny in the closing post. Meh, oh well. Can't win 'em all, I guess.









But that was a ton of fun.


----------



## gotspeed

what crysis thread?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


what crysis thread?


This one: I can max CRYSIS.

It received 152 replies, and then mega_option101 closed it.

Oh, and take notice of how I got the first post on the 2nd page.


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


what crysis thread?


"I can MAX crysis"

Epic thread.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberalelephant*


"I can MAX crysis"

Epic thread.


Oh lol I nearly forgot that I told you about this thread. rofl Welcome. hehe


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh lol I nearly forgot that I told you about this thread. rofl Welcome. hehe


I haven't gotten any infractions yet....lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

me neither









surprising they haven't deleted any of my posts... usually admins have something against motivational posters ಠ_ಠ


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
I haven't gotten any infractions yet....lol

If anyone will, I think amdcpu4life will. He used profanity and was really rude to that guy. Even I wanted to break his jaw.


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
If anyone will, I think amdcpu4life will. He used profanity and was really rude to that guy. Even I wanted to break his jaw.

I have posted like 100 posts in his threads lol. They always turn into epic displays of stupidity haha.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
I have posted like 100 posts in his threads lol. They always turn into epic displays of stupidity haha.

lol I'm not surprised. I bet his so-called "friend" takes advantage of his stupidity all the time for his own entertainment.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lets bring the topic back on the rail again xD









i placed 2 140mm x1900rpm fans on top of my case, just 2 check out the temp changes, but i dont see any difference...








those fan pulling cold air trough my rad dont work i guess... the 2 fans blowing air trough the rad work fine, keeping my cpu under 30 if im just in windows, surfing/chatting etc


----------



## mm46

Hello everyone







Here is my slightly modded c690...almost all painted black (I ran out of paint







), custom hard drive cage to maximize air flow, cut out those plastic things under mesh and I think that's it for now








Some pictures, wil make better ones when I get back my dslr camera



























the blue fan is just for the moment there until I get the same one as in front









and my (messy) desk

















With original hd cage and without the front top fan the cpu temp was 6-8 degrees higher (with cpu fan at 200rpm more than now), the gpu temp was ~5 degrees higher


----------



## Deano12345

Looks clean


----------



## scottath

looks nice mate.
love the P5E - my old sig rig board (now a HTPC)
PS - flash it to the rampage bios if overclocking - much better nad more voltage refinements etc....

and your desk isnt messy....i cannot see my desk except for the mousepad


----------



## MaxSteR

nice job...
looks great...
and ur desk aint messy...looks organized from my view


----------



## Axxess+

I'll post the pictures of my rig shortly. It is still unmodded for the moment, but do not fear, it won't last long.


----------



## doat

give me your G25 racing wheel NOW!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


give me your G25 racing wheel NOW!


No give ME it, because doat sucks.


----------



## gotspeed

ah another g25 owner







what racing games you play? ever play live for speed?

o btw the front fans look epic.


----------



## mm46

Thanks all for comments








@gotspeed: Most of the time I play Richard Burns Rally, because I just love rallying (you can see signed poster of subaru world rally team behind the case







). I tried LFS but didn't like it that much, I don't know why. I also play GTR2 and Race07 in our national league (Picture of my bmw I painted myself







).
The front fans are from xigmatek and I will also buy one for the side pannel.


----------



## gotspeed

i loaded gtr2 demo up on steam and it won't launch, comes up with end task (something like) race07.exe has not responded nothing about gtr2...

i really like live for speed feels the most realistic. you got a s2 licence? im on a cruise team thats a ton of fun. not as hard core racing as the rest of lfs but every now and then there are some fun "street" races.


----------



## mm46

GTR2 demo is available HERE and has nothing to to with race07...GTR evolution on the other hand is an expansion of race07


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Last month, I sent my 690 through a (final?) round of modding. My post here is a condensed version of my first attempt at a work log located HERE (shameless plug







).

The goals here were to install a HX 750 PSU, tighten up the cable management behind the mobo, get rid of all plastic honeycomb and some of the metal honeycomb, install some CM R4 fans, and install another velociraptor.

(Since my last post to the club, I also added another 4850 and got some RAID 0 cookin' but that was months ago)

Before:









After:









I used a wire cutter for the cuts and and smoothed the scars with a Dremel. Using the wire cutter went fine at first...









...but about 75 cuts later...









...Modhand. Ow. Both of my jobs are "hands on" so I was sort of surprised at how bad my hand got trashed.









Reassembled.









Electric mayhem!









The original Electric Mayhem!









No plastic honeycomb. Comb removal dedicated to cs maan.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Electric mayhem!









Thats a nice looking cm690 youve got there!








i like all the uv reaction on this pic


----------



## Axxess+

Awesome cable management and lights effect, Fletcher !


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Thanks!!!


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

*Fletcher*.....i think the only thing you need is to get a better heatsink and push that q6600 of yours to 3.6ghz or more...great modding BTW


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thats a nice looking cm690 youve got there!








i like all the uv reaction on this pic









IN this pic not ON


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pharaoh overclocker* 
*Fletcher*.....i think the only thing you need is to get a better heatsink and push that q6600 of yours to 3.6ghz or more...great modding BTW









The SKII does a surprisingly decent job cooling, but still... that's a good point. It's about the last place I can take this project (short of WCing, which I wasn't planning). The problem is that I'm without air conditioning and it gets really hot in Midwest this time of year, so I've had to put OCing experiments and folding on hold. Fortunately, I've been able to keep the 3.2 GHz OC. In another month or two, it'll be a different story...

And thanks for compliment(s), Pharaoh and everyone!







It's gasoline on the fire!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
No plastic honeycomb. Comb removal dedicated to cs maan.



















Your rig looks great! Love the light show







.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
IN this pic not ON
















shut up xD
i just like it


----------



## doat

hahahahaha


----------



## indianaryan

This is my first build. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm46* 
GTR2 demo is available HERE and has nothing to to with race07...GTR evolution on the other hand is an expansion of race07









hate to say it but just like race 07 that game sucks. you would be just as good with a joypad playing it. once the car slides you can't save it tires wouldn't pop even after a long long burn out lol. the crash damage is good but other then that the game doesn't feel like the wheel is connected to it. drive the fzr doing 150 in to a turn and have the back end start to come around and you can save it all the way thru the turn in lfs. it will over heat the tires and slow you down in the end but its a lot more skill involved in it.

lfs is more about driver skill and tuning your set up to match your driving style. the race guys are nuts about it but thats why i like to fool around more on the cruise servers and race with people. its more like driving on the street if there wasn't any police around and you could drive as fast as you wanted to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indianaryan* 
This is my first build. Suggestions are welcome.

remove the hard drive trays your not using. also put the other power cables behind the motherboard tray instead of in the hard drive rack area will clean up the air flow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 

...Modhand. Ow. Both of my jobs are "hands on" so I was sort of surprised at how bad my hand got trashed.









yea doing those "hand jobs" will mess up your hands


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

yea doing those "hand jobs" will mess up your hands
Took long enough. Post has been up for hours







.

@ Indianaryan: Welcome to the club.







We's hand-on chimps here!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Took long enough. Post has been up for hours







.

@ Indianaryan: Welcome to the club.







We's hand-on chimps here!

hey give me a break i was at a friends house lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hey give me a break i was at a friends house lol

Proof:










It looks like you were rather busy.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Proof:










It looks like you were rather busy.









well i had to make doat do his job today.....(im laying back in the photo







)


----------



## mm46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


hate to say it but just like race 07 that game sucks. you would be just as good with a joypad playing it. once the car slides you can't save it tires wouldn't pop even after a long long burn out lol. the crash damage is good but other then that the game doesn't feel like the wheel is connected to it. drive the fzr doing 150 in to a turn and have the back end start to come around and you can save it all the way thru the turn in lfs. it will over heat the tires and slow you down in the end but its a lot more skill involved in it.

lfs is more about driver skill and tuning your set up to match your driving style. the race guys are nuts about it but thats why i like to fool around more on the cruise servers and race with people. its more like driving on the street if there wasn't any police around and you could drive as fast as you wanted to.


Yes, lfs has a much better physics, I agree but I play track sims just for fun and we have national championship just in race07 (wtcc cars), 90% of the time I spend driving RBR







I bet you could never beat me here with a joypad, especialy on those new czech stages









OK, we are slightly off topic here









edit:now it's lfs


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Reassembled. 









Electric mayhem!










WOW those 4870 IceQ's are just so damn sexy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


shut up xD


shut down









Quote:



Originally Posted by *indianaryan*


















/007.jpg[/IMG]This is my first build. Suggestions are welcome.


looked good as i was scrolling down... and then i saw the pile of cables at the bottom









would be really good if those were hidden behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm46*


Yes, lsf has a much better physics, I agree but I play track sims just for fun and we have national championship just in race07 (wtcc cars), 90% of the time I spend driving RBR







I bet you could never beat me here with a joypad, especialy on those new czech stages









OK, we are slightly off topic here










you will learn soon enuf the title should be "*Official*cm690 club every now and then, mostly off topic till then tho"

live speed for(as you put it)... lfs i think makes the g25 more fun. you have a s2 licence for it?(drive all the cars & tracks online)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


well i had to make doat do his job today.....(im laying back in the photo







)


lol oh I can't wait for his response.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


well i had to make doat do his job today.....(im laying back in the photo







)


i hate to say it but i my self wouldnt want a nother guy giving me a hand job and brag about it.....


----------



## mm46

No I don't have the licence (don't have the credit card)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


i hate to say it but i my self wouldnt want a nother guy giving me a hand job and brag about it.....










I'd brag about it if a guy with two penises gave me a handjob.

...or vice versa ^^


----------



## gotspeed

hey i didn't bring it up you guys asked. im not bragging just stating facts.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


i hate to say it but i my self wouldnt want a nother guy giving me a hand job and brag about it.....










lol but given the choice of giving or receiving.... lol its a lose lose but at least one you get something out of it.... o boy thats bad wording there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


I'd brag about it if a guy with two penises gave me a handjob.

...or vice versa ^^










Wow. That was weird. lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wow. That was weird. lol


yea... it was kinda

wheres doat?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea... it was kinda

wheres doat?


Viewing the thread.


----------



## gotspeed

btw first post on the next page AGAIN!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


btw first post on the next page AGAIN!


lol I didn't even notice until you said this.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wow. That was weird. lol


Yeah, i have that effect on guys.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Yeah, i have that effect on guys.










Hmm. It's not often I see guys saying this sort of thing. Is there something you're not telling me? Like, perhaps a secret you need to come clean about?

hahaha


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i must say... i do like breasticles
















seriously, i don't even know what that means :3


----------



## Monst3r

ooo, u might like my misses ones then hahha


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i must say... i do like breasticles
















seriously, i don't even know what that means :3

This is a whole new scale of weird! lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

your misses is a hermaphrodite?







i can't say i envy you


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


btw first post on the next page AGAIN!


no wonder if you spam like this...xD
darn, its getting weirder and weirder over here..... almost scaring me...xD


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## indianaryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
remove the hard drive trays your not using. also put the other power cables behind the motherboard tray instead of in the hard drive rack area will clean up the air flow.

I'd love to put the power cables behind the motherboard tray (I did put some back there), but that power supply came with a TON of cables. There's just no way to fit them all back there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indianaryan* 
I'd love to put the power cables behind the motherboard tray (I did put some back there), but that power supply came with a TON of cables. There's just no way to fit them all back there.

Believe it or not, there is. You just have to work at it for a while and before long, you will eventually get them all back there. Others have done it with the same amount of cables. It just requires a bit of muscle sometimes.


----------



## indianaryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Believe it or not, there is. You just have to work at it for a while and before long, you will eventually get them all back there. Others have done it with the same amount of cables. It just requires a bit of muscle sometimes.

I better start going to the gym then I guess.

Is it really better to have a mess of cables behind the motherboard tray than to have them nicely bundled in the hard drive bay?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Yes it is. Put them behind the 5.25 bay, lots of space there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indianaryan* 
I better start going to the gym then I guess.

Is it really better to have a mess of cables behind the motherboard tray than to have them nicely bundled in the hard drive bay?

I'll be honest with you: I don't get any exercise. If I were to go walk for 1 mile, then I would probably feel it the next day. Or, when I'm trying to get the last bit of ketchup out of the bottle, I'll take advantage of gravity and do like a windmill thing. When I do that, I get sore the next day. I'm very, very weak (but I am not like bony or anything).

The point is: I was able to do it, so there's no reason anyone else who's built normally (no physical defects, etc.) can't do it. The only excuse would be lack of desire, laziness, etc.

You see, I'm a perfectionist. When I began on my cable management, I only wanted to do a tiny bit and then call it good. I was even going to use the built-in plastic cable routing thingies that can be unscrewed. So, I put a few cables in there, and then I put like 2 behind the motherboard tray. Pretty soon, 2 became 3. And then 3 became 5. And before I knew it, I was unscrewing those plastic things and shoving all the cables back there. And then soon after that, I had picked up my entire rig and put it on my bed so I could reach it easier without kneeling on the floor. Within a half an hour to an hour, I had the cable management highly detailed and clean. The only cables that could be seen were the ones plugged into the motherboard as well as the PCI-E cable into the 9800 GTX+. On top of that, you can also see the two right-angle SATA cables plugged into my hard drives. After all, they're right-angle, so they point down, but they curve off to the left going right behind the motherboard tray, and then they're looped around, and come back out and bend around the tray and plug into the motherboard.

I did tons and tons of detailing like this to hide the cables as best as humanly possible without actually unplugging and removing the cables.


----------



## cs_maan

Have any of you guys though of a way to block off the gap between the motherboard tray and the 5.25/HDD bays...so people can't see the cables running across?

I kind of want to make something but I don't have the tools lol, so all I came up with is fill that area with foam.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Have any of you guys though of a way to block off the gap between the motherboard tray and the 5.25/HDD bays...so people can't see the cables running across?

I kind of want to make something but I don't have the tools lol, so all I came up with is fill that area with foam.


Well, you could cut two holes in that panel. One hole would be be behind the motherboard tray, and the other would be behind the 5.25" bay. So then you'd exit the cables through the hole behind the motherboard tray, stretch them across the panel to the other hole, and then enter the cables in through the hole behind the 5.25" bay, and then you have successfully hidden them even better than before.

Except then you'd have to keep that side of your rig against a wall or something.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well, you could cut two holes in that panel. One hole would be be behind the motherboard tray, and the other would be behind the 5.25" bay. So then you'd exit the cables through the hole behind the motherboard tray, stretch them across the panel to the other hole, and then enter the cables in through the hole behind the 5.25" bay, and then you have successfully hidden them even better than before.

Except then you'd have to keep that side of your rig against a wall or something.










Lol damn, I was just thinking of getting a piece of steel or aluminum big enough to cover the gap and somehow attaching it to the motherboard tray...But I don't have the tools to shape it so I have to find one that's already in the shape I need it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Lol damn, I was just thinking of getting a piece of steel or aluminum big enough to cover the gap and somehow attaching it to the motherboard tray...But I don't have the tools to shape it so I have to find one that's already in the shape I need it.

Well then it's time to get out the Dremel and make those holes. hehe







I just hope you have a nice place to put your rig to hide the back panel.

Wee!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Have any of you guys though of a way to block off the gap between the motherboard tray and the 5.25/HDD bays...so people can't see the cables running across?

I kind of want to make something but I don't have the tools lol, so all I came up with is fill that area with foam.

Remember Miloshs' mustang case? He did the foam partition and ditched the HDD cage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
What do you guys think...

My rig (read nfo under nick), thinking of running as fanless as i can.
My accelero s1 can definately run fanless (40oC gaming / 50-55oC benchmark), and im thinking of removing the CPU fan on my HR-01 Plus, and just leave front intake, top exaust and PSU fan...

U guys think its doable?









Looks like this for now...


----------



## doat

Well it is good to have fans you could just get some low cfm or low dba fans so you still get some airflow but it won't be loud.


----------



## indianaryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I'll be honest with you: I don't get any exercise. If I were to go walk for 1 mile, then I would probably feel it the next day. Or, when I'm trying to get the last bit of ketchup out of the bottle, I'll take advantage of gravity and do like a windmill thing. When I do that, I get sore the next day. I'm very, very weak (but I am not like bony or anything).

The point is: I was able to do it, so there's no reason anyone else who's built normally (no physical defects, etc.) can't do it. The only excuse would be lack of desire, laziness, etc.

You see, I'm a perfectionist. When I began on my cable management, I only wanted to do a tiny bit and then call it good. I was even going to use the built-in plastic cable routing thingies that can be unscrewed. So, I put a few cables in there, and then I put like 2 behind the motherboard tray. Pretty soon, 2 became 3. And then 3 became 5. And before I knew it, I was unscrewing those plastic things and shoving all the cables back there. And then soon after that, I had picked up my entire rig and put it on my bed so I could reach it easier without kneeling on the floor. Within a half an hour to an hour, I had the cable management highly detailed and clean. The only cables that could be seen were the ones plugged into the motherboard as well as the PCI-E cable into the 9800 GTX+. On top of that, you can also see the two right-angle SATA cables plugged into my hard drives. After all, they're right-angle, so they point down, but they curve off to the left going right behind the motherboard tray, and then they're looped around, and come back out and bend around the tray and plug into the motherboard.

I did tons and tons of detailing like this to hide the cables as best as humanly possible without actually unplugging and removing the cables.

I gotcha. Originally I tried to use the plastic cable brackets also. I decided that looked too messy so I got rid of those and wired what I had in the brackets behind the motherboard panel. Maybe I'll try to wire everything behind the MB panel. Right now I have the USB and the firewire cables coming through the hole that the power cables go through. How did you route those? Were you able to get those through the same hole near the audio header?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indianaryan* 
I gotcha. Originally I tried to use the plastic cable brackets also. I decided that looked too messy so I got rid of those and wired what I had in the brackets behind the motherboard panel. Maybe I'll try to wire everything behind the MB panel. Right now I have the USB and the firewire cables coming through the hole that the power cables go through. How did you route those? Were you able to get those through the same hole near the audio header?

Due to the header placements, I have the firewire through that really little rectangular hole above the power supply, and the I have the USB through the PSU cable hole. I also have the front panel audio header through the PSU cable hole as well.


----------



## xlr8ter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Lol damn, I was just thinking of getting a piece of steel or aluminum big enough to cover the gap and somehow attaching it to the motherboard tray...But I don't have the tools to shape it so I have to find one that's already in the shape I need it.

You could do something like thins:


----------



## TwoCables

Now that's beautiful.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
You could do something like thins:









Yeah that's what I was thinking of doing too, Maybe I'll do it to my HAF since it has more space.


----------



## gotspeed

to hide the wires you could do a 120mm fan in between the hard drive rack and power supply.





































newest pic


----------



## doat

Sorry but i can see microscopic germs in your system and dust mites having an orgy on your mobo.


----------



## TwoCables

I also see a Winnie the Pooh DVD or VHS. Hmm.


----------



## doat

I also spy shemale porn


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, doesn't that say "Porn Club" on it? hehe


----------



## doat

and it says Shemale Edition on the bottom very hard to see.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
and it says Shemale Edition on the bottom very hard to see.

Oh, but only you would know. hahaha







I'm telling your mom!


----------



## doat

Nnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Nnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooo

hehehe I gots her e-mail address. brb. Typing it up.







hehe


----------



## gotspeed

im sorry my photo takes 5 mp pictures lmao


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
im sorry my photo takes 5 mp pictures lmao

I like pictures that big though. I mean, sure: I have to scroll. But I'd rather be able to see the detail than have to lean forward.


----------



## gotspeed

yea i would rather a 4k by 4k photo then a 50 by 50 thumbnail pic


----------



## doat

I can show you my big pic


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I can show you my big pic









We'd need to zoom in at like 800%.


----------



## doat

AHAHAHAHAH i hate you


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
AHAHAHAHAH i hate you

hehe


----------



## gotspeed

heres some new pics i got of it smaller for the guys that don't know about ctrl + scroll wheel
cleaned out
.
new hard drives installed and painted
.
after installing the 2nt gtx 295
.
todays system
.


----------



## miloshs

Yo! Guys... I just replaced my E5200 with a Q9550 E0 SLB8V. Installing Windows now and will try overclocking a bit, and post some pics later on. Aiming at 4.0Ghz 24/7!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Have any of you guys though of a way to block off the gap between the motherboard tray and the 5.25/HDD bays...so people can't see the cables running across?

I kind of want to make something but I don't have the tools lol, so all I came up with is fill that area with foam.

The black foam stuff that your motherboard sits on in its box









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well it is good to have fans you could just get some low cfm or low dba fans so you still get some airflow but it won't be loud.

random statement?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
heres some new pics i got of it smaller for the guys that don't know about ctrl + scroll wheel
cleaned out
.
new hard drives installed and painted
.
after installing the 2nt gtx 295
.
todays system
.

I c nuttin


----------



## doat

You are a random statement!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

no u


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
heres some new pics i got of it smaller for the guys that don't know about ctrl + scroll wheel
cleaned out
.
new hard drives installed and painted
.
after installing the 2nt gtx 295
.
todays system
.

Wow, those are tiny pics.









So, am I the only one who gets it?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wow, those are tiny pics.









So, am I the only one who gets it?

i think so.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i think so.

Wow. That's pretty sad, especially considering how sad I am. hahaha


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Yo! Guys... I just replaced my E5200 with a Q9550 E0 SLB8V. Installing Windows now and will try overclocking a bit, and post some pics later on. Aiming at 4.0Ghz 24/7!

i just bought that same cpu at micro center about a week or 2 ago. it was for gfs system. let me know how it goes.


----------



## indianaryan

This better?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

^^Nice work!


----------



## gotspeed

very nice


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i just bought that same cpu at micro center about a week or 2 ago. it was for gfs system. let me know how it goes.


It goes like crazy... 4.04Ghz easy, the guy i bought it from had it running at 4.4ghz (benching) and 4.25Ghz 24/7 on his UD3P. 
So far i've gotten to 4.04Ghz but with some 0.045V more than he did (1.3625V) which i hope i can get lower in the next few days. I plan on leaving it ~4.0Ghz 24/7 and after i find the lowest voltage i can do that with i'll see how far i can push it...

I tried a bit but lucked out while trying to boot at >500mhz (altho i could POST all the way up to 520mhz FSB), and i didn't really try hard. I'll try flashing my P5Q-E with a modded BIOS (from a Deluxe) and see how that goes, but honestly i'm really close to changing my P5Q-E for a UD3R/P!!!

*Im currently at:*
*Passed LinX 10 iterations at 4.04Ghz*

*vCore = 1.3625V (1.360V LOAD)
CPU PLL = 1.54V
0/2 GTL ref = 0.635x
1/3 GTL ref = 0.650x
FSB Termination Voltage (VTT) = 1.32V
NB Voltage = 1.34V
NB GTL ref = 0.670x

LLC = enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum = disabled
C1E = disabled*
_*Speedstep = disabled*_


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club where users can talk about monstrosities such as CPU voltages









I much prefer narwhals and sexual jokes aimed at a man with two penises.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club where users can talk about monstrosities such as CPU voltages









I much prefer narwhals and sexual jokes aimed at a man with two penises.


how high of a vcore can a man with two penises take?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, lets try!!
i guess we should try 45.0V with 0.2A first, he should feel it, and than bump up the volts to 50V, i wonder how he feels









anyways, nice speed miloshs, if i got a lot of time ill try to get mine at 3.5ghz, maybe some more, but i want it to stay cool even under load...


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
The "Official" Cooler Master 690 Club where users can talk about monstrosities such as CPU voltages









Hey, hey... If its in a CM690 we can talk about it... can't we?!?


----------



## kingsquat

Dude, that looks freaking clean! I'm going to go home tonight and do up my rig like that. Of course, I'll have to stop somewhere to buy ten thousand zip ties... lol


----------



## miloshs

Just an info for my CM690 fellas...

I noticed that you can download Window 7 x86/x64 Final Release from MSDN AA website, so if any of you joined the MSDN AA network (college students) you can download it since 14. August 2009.

I'm downloading my x64 version now.

So it's not an RC but a Final Release!

Also to all of you that are college student and didn't join, think about it since all the software can be downloaded free of charge. So its $0 for Windows XP/Vista/7 and bunch of other M$ software including SQL server 2008 and Visual Studio 2008. Downloads are ofcourse free only if u use them in academical purposes!

http://www.e-academy.com/


----------



## Axxess+

Holy hell, the sidefan is so noisy ! It does a constant ''Criiiiii'' sound... It's not the fan, I tested it outside the case... it probably making the case vibrates or something, because when I put my hand in front of it, the sound stops.
How did you guys fix that up on yours ?


----------



## indianaryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Holy hell, the sidefan is so noisy ! It does a constant ''Criiiiii'' sound... It's not the fan, I tested it outside the case... it probably making the case vibrates or something, because when I put my hand in front of it, the sound stops.
How did you guys fix that up on yours ?

Washers. You have to put some space between the fan and the panel.


----------



## miloshs

You fix it by not using the side fan... The whole side panel vibrates when it has a fan on it!


----------



## indianaryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
You fix it by not using the side fan... The whole side panel vibrates when it has a fan on it!

That too. I'm getting another GTS 250 in my rig on Friday. So that side fan will be useful for getting air to both cards, whereas the bottom fan would push air to the GTS 250 that is on the bottom, but not as much for the one on top. If you have one card it's probably not really needed.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Holy hell, the sidefan is so noisy ! It does a constant ''Criiiiii'' sound... It's not the fan, I tested it outside the case... it probably making the case vibrates or something, because when I put my hand in front of it, the sound stops.
How did you guys fix that up on yours ?

That nois is acculy the air getting suked threw the hunny comb style hole. Cut that stuff out and it will be quiet.


----------



## boneybone

Sign me up!









I don't have any pictures yet, still waiting for an extension cable for the PSU so when that arrives, I'll upload a couple.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

boney: Welcome to the Legion of 690!









Don't forget to PM iandroo according the instructions in the original post.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, the Legion of 690, sounds great! now get 690 members!


----------



## TwoCables

Oh dude, I missed so much. I was kinda wondering why my morning felt so electrifying (it's currently 5:03 PM right now, and so I'm referring to 6:30 AM earlier this morning when you guys talked about voltage).


----------



## PKV

Sign me up too. After having read all the great info on this thread I purchased a CM 690 recently and am just about finished putting her together. I replaced the side panel with the Coolermaster windowed version, added more fans plus another front intake. Does that count as modded? Will put up some pictures very soon. I also had a question about the small side fan behind the motherboard and cpu. Do I want to use it as an intake fan or as an exhaust fan. What seems to work best. Thanks


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

CM's airflow schematic for the 690:










- Its supposed to be for exhaust. Shaves a degree or two off temps. The fan can only be 15mm thick. A standard (25mm) fan won't fit.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Axxess+

Well, I wanted to take photos, but I don't have batteries. Seems stupid, doesn't it ? I'll post it as soon as I can, but beware, it's not really modded or anything(yet!).
I plan to make a tunnel fan in the upper front slots, as many already did, and I plan to change my sidefan for the Scythe Kaze that is currently placed as exhaust on top of the case. The stock sidefan will probably replace the Scythe Kaze, and I will take another CM blue LED fan so the front is all lighted up. That's pretty much it for the moment, however I'll probably start to arrange my cable arrangement, too.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PKV* 
I also had a question about the small side fan behind the motherboard and cpu. Do I want to use it as an intake fan or as an exhaust fan. What seems to work best. Thanks

It's supposed to be an exhaust, but as exhuast or intake it doesn't do a thing, I put $5 into a useless fan for that slot. But I'm not mad, I like testing things.


----------



## PKV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PKV* 
Sign me up too. After having read all the great info on this thread I purchased a CM 690 recently and am just about finished putting her together. I replaced the side panel with the Coolermaster windowed version, added more fans plus another front intake. Does that count as modded? Will put up some pictures very soon.

Here are some pics of my new rig. Big rep to this thread for all the info and ideas.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Holy hell, the sidefan is so noisy ! It does a constant ''Criiiiii'' sound... It's not the fan, I tested it outside the case... it probably making the case vibrates or something, because when I put my hand in front of it, the sound stops.
How did you guys fix that up on yours ?


IMO the best fix would be to remove it. The side panel is obviously not a fixated part of the case; it can be taken on and off. This means there's gaps between where it makes contact with the rest of the case. When there's a fan attached to it, it moves, hitting where it's screwed in etc again and again making lots of vibrations which = noise.


----------



## Rian

Hey guys, help appericated here.. How will the Swiftech MCR220-QP-RES go about fitting in the top of a 690? As in the top inside.

Swiftech MCR220-QP-RES
Swiftech MCR220-QP-RES

Sorry if the links didnt help, i need a quick response as i want to buy it soonish. How would i go about mounting? Sorry, New to WC here =]

+Rep for help Thanks.

Edit: Radiator suggestions now needed as i can no longer get that one. Still puzzled as to how these get mounted though, do they just screw in??







Thanks.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*




Edit: Radiator suggestions now needed as i can no longer get that one. Still puzzled as to how these get mounted though, do they just screw in??







Thanks.






mounting a rad on the top will only allow you to screw one 120mm fan holes in because the spacing between the rad and the case is different. all u do to mount it is use "4m" (metric) bolts from a hardware store. just make sure there the right length or it will puncture the rad behind the hole.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey,

i got the xspc rs240 and im kinda happy with it. Ive got good temps with the heatkiller 3.0.

if you want to look at some building suggestions look at my worklog, or check out Doat's,

Grtz Bassie


----------



## br4d

Hey,

I wanna present to you a new page, and this page's want to show you nice PCs. It's a "hungarian MDPC". Check thiz out! 









petho's PC









kelzsoca's PC









for3l's PC









g4ga's PC

Hope you love their PCs. :-D
Click here, and watch the other computers too, if you want! 
Sorry for bad english, and please don't delete this post.

br4d


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

^^Those are some nice machines you guys have there!







Fine photography also!

Is one of those yours?


----------



## br4d

Thank you!

I have HAF 932, here's it.


----------



## gotspeed

you build those for people?

they look very nice. even the ones on the web site. good job


----------



## br4d

No, I'm not. The owners built these PCs.
I built only my PC, the Cooler Master HAF 932. Check thiz out!


----------



## doat

How dare you come into this CM690 thread and post pics of CM690s!!!! SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## br4d

Oh, I'm SORRYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## doat

BAN THIS MAN!!! or give me your HAF 932 and we'll call it even


----------



## br4d

I give it to you, just pleaseeeeee... Don't ban meeeeeehhh! :-D


----------



## doat

Ill pm you with my address. DO NOT BAN THIS MAN! yet.
Cs_maan, twopenises, goatspeed, and I have worked too hard to derail this thread to let you with a HAF 932 to bring it back on track. This thread is different then every other thread on this site, it stays off topic.


----------



## gotspeed

br4d don't worry about doat hes the kid we keep locked up in the corner. he has to be here but just gets in the way most of the time







lmao


----------



## br4d

gotspeed: LEAAAAAAAVEEEEEEEE DOAAAAAAAAT ALOOOOOOOOOONE!

) j/k lol.


----------



## doat

HAHAAHAHAH i hate you goatspeed, WHERE ARE MY FISH HEADS!!!


----------



## gotspeed

br4d fwd his pm with address to me and i will send my boot that way. also i will reply back with mine for payment (of a haf932) for taking care of the problem.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


br4d fwd his pm with address to me and i will send my boot that way. also i will reply back with mine for payment (of a haf932) for taking care of the problem.


I am going to eat your babies


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I am going to eat your babies


bring it


----------



## doat

It's time to kickass and chew bubble gum and i am all out of gum.


----------



## gotspeed

ok enuf is enuf i got to work on a 10 page paper for tomorrow only got 1.3 pages now. good thing my mic works good with speech recognition lol.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


ok enuf is enuf i got to work on a 10 page paper for tomorrow only got 1.3 pages now. good thing my mic works good with speech recognition lol.


I tried that and when i said, Hey how is it going the recognition said, Hey shows you are gay, i swear hahaahhaha. I couldn't get it to open firefox or any other program that i normally use so i just stopped using it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, *****fight is up again








i choose side for goatspeed


----------



## br4d

doat to win! :-D


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, *****fight is up again








i choose side for goatspeed










You traitor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *br4d*


doat to win! :-D


You are my new best friend


----------



## br4d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
You are my new best friend

YEAAAAAAAAAAAH! :-D
I kill gotspeed!








But i don't kill Bastiaan, he's waiting for you, man!


----------



## gotspeed

what was that whales video thing a few months ago? asap plz

edit: nvm found it


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


It's time to kickass and chew bubble gum and i am all out of gum.










That guy has a nice G36 on his back. From the stock you can tell that it's a G36K or a regular length.

There, now we're back off topic.


----------



## doat

See, now that is a CM690 member.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *br4d*










kelzsoca's PC










oh wow.... that's pretty much what i envision my CM 690 to look like


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@br4d
Sexy ..








--------------------

I think the orange one is the pure version, just a guess.. looks great!


----------



## boneybone

To whom it may concern,

I am a member of this club and I demand to be on the list, ASAP!

Regards,

Boney


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boneybone*


To whom it may concern,

I am a member of this club and I demand to be on the list, ASAP!

Regards,

Boney


I think you need to pm your details to iandroo888.. just go to the 1st post and read on .. there you'll find how to get listed.


----------



## boneybone

I, in fact couple of days ago, completed that very step mister but to this day, no avail.

Yes, yes.

As a club member, I feel left out and consider myself a man, who does not deserves such a treatment and therefore blame this all on, to the management itself.

Thank you,

Boney


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boneybone*


I, in fact couple of days ago, completed that very step mister but to this day, no avail.

Yes, yes.

As a club member, I feel left out and consider myself a man, who does not deserves such a treatment and therefore blame this all on, to the management itself.

Thank you,

Boney


Well I guess you have to wait just like anybody else ..


----------



## boneybone

Fine, be like that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boneybone* 
To whom it may concern,

I am a member of this club and I demand to be on the list, ASAP!

Regards,

Boney

Oh really? If you keep this up, then we'll have to take away your CM 690, and replace it with a really cheap generic case.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *boneybone* 
I, in fact couple of days ago, completed that very step mister but to this day, no avail.

Yes, yes.

As a club member, I feel left out and consider myself a man, who does not deserves such a treatment and therefore blame this all on, to the management itself.

Thank you,

Boney

Only real men get added to the CM 690 club! So, if you haven't been added yet, then perhaps you have a secret to let out of the closet! iandroo888 sees all, and knows all. He is the owner of the great Cooler Master 690 club!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lols doat, actualy goatspeed is the combo of u and gotspeed....xD so im not betraying you...xD


----------



## Axxess+

Argh. The sidefan is killing me. I,ll be replacing it for another Scythe Kaze Jyuni and probably use it as a tunnel fan in the drives cage.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

scythe has a nice option for that, a bay cooler, just screw it in place like a cd drive and plug it in









btw, after gpu overclock and cpu from 3.0 to 3.2 i hade a nice improvement:

10863 - 12174 3dmark 06
17004 - 18298 3dmark 05
30681 - 34799 3dmark 03


----------



## Axxess+

Finally, here's my pictures.
I know my cable management sucks, but I'm wayyy to lazy to rearrange it and it won't do a really huge difference thermal-wise.
Planning to fix/get a new fan for my side panel, the stock one buzzes and it's driving me nuts. I'll probably get another Scythe Kaze, as I said and take the stock one and do a tunnel fan in my drive cage.

















Leaning head to the right...
















More head leaning !


----------



## TwoCables

Axxess+: I think you would be surprised by the difference in temperatures from having the cables out of the way. I've seen some people's temps drop 5Â°C or more. But, the only real reason to keep everything as cool as you possibly can is to help avoid instability caused by too much heat - especially when stuff is overclocked.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Axxess+: I think you would be surprised by the difference in temperatures from having the cables out of the way. I've seen some people's temps drop 5Â°C or more. But, the only real reason to keep everything as cool as you possibly can is to help avoid instability caused by too much heat - especially when stuff is overclocked.

i dropped around 3Â°C with all the wires to the sides. But youve got stock cpu cooling so if you would like to drop more just buy some aftermarket stuff...








anyways, welcome


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

be aware using a different side fan may not fix the buzzing, as that's created by the side panel vibrating against the case (because there's a fan there obviously).


----------



## Floy

Anyone have any ideas how I could best use the HX850 from Corsair with my stock unmodded CM690? The HX850 takes away more than half of the hole on the motherboard tray...right next to the PSU...

Also, the PSU goes over the area made for the PSU (on the bottom), which means that the fan is sucking up air from an area where there is no grill...

I can still send the PSU back, so would it best to send it back and get an HX620 then? I've seen pictures of the HX520/HX620 in this thread and it fits perfectly...

Also, if I want to add a fan to the bottom of the case, would I need to remove the dust filter? The holes for the screws are not aligned properly...


----------



## scottath

put cables through hole before putting PSU in - it will still be fine with the fan - it will still suck what it needs from that PSU hole provided as the fan still covers some of the hole.....

Should be fine if you can fit the cables through.....

Else - direct swap







lol


----------



## Floy

That's what I did and the problem is I can't fit the cables in. There is just so little space left by the hole. It is either I only put the 24pin ATX cable in OR I put all other cables EXCEPT the 24pin ATX cable...I would like to put ALL cables through there...

Haha, direct swap - Germany-Australia...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Anyone have any ideas how I could best use the HX850 from Corsair with my stock unmodded CM690? The HX850 takes away more than half of the hole on the motherboard tray...right next to the PSU...

Also, the PSU goes over the area made for the PSU (on the bottom), which means that the fan is sucking up air from an area where there is no grill...

I can still send the PSU back, so would it best to send it back and get an HX620 then? I've seen pictures of the HX520/HX620 in this thread and it fits perfectly...

Also, if I want to add a fan to the bottom of the case, would I need to remove the dust filter? The holes for the screws are not aligned properly...

With your rig, you could easily get away with the HX520W and less. I mean, even the HX520W would be overkill for what you have right now. So yeah, it would be better to get the HX520W.


----------



## Floy

I suggested the HX620 because I want to be somewhat future proof...so that I don't always have to buy new parts...you know what I mean? I also want to to be able to run the new line of video cards coming out later this year...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
I suggested the HX620 because I want to be somewhat future proof...so that I don't always have to buy new parts...you know what I mean? I also want to to be able to run the new line of video cards coming out later this year...

I bet that you'll be able to run them with the HX520W. However, I have to admit that I wish the logo on the HX520W were red - or even blue. Oh well. At least it fits really nicely.


----------



## Floy

The price difference between the HX520 and the HX620 is only 15€, so I honestly do not see a reason why I should NOT choose it. At least I should be set for a few years, unless I have been mistaken.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
The price difference between the HX520 and the HX620 is only 15â‚¬, so I honestly do not see a reason why I should NOT choose it. At least I should be set for a few years, unless I have been mistaken.

Oh, well then yeah: get the HX620. It will cover you for at least 1-2 years for damn sure - unless you decide to Crossfire or SLI some top-of-the-line DX 11 cards. I'm guessing that they together will need a bit more than the HX620W can provide.


----------



## Floy

Alright, thank you for your help with this! I will be sending the HX850 back then and order the HX620...

Now for another question regarding the case. Do I have to remove the dust filter on the bottom if I want to add a fan there? Currently the filter's screw holes are not aligned with the holes on the case.

I have seen some pictures where there is a fan on the filter...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

if you remove the filter, screw a fan to the filter, and remount the filter you have a filtered fan, there are existing holes on the filter








i also got it mounted this way.


----------



## Floy

Alright, I will try that.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, well then yeah: get the HX620. It will cover you for at least 1-2 years for damn sure - unless you decide to Crossfire or SLI some top-of-the-line DX 11 cards. I'm guessing that they together will need a bit more than the HX620W can provide.



Quote:



Alright, thank you for your help with this! I will be sending the HX850 back then and order the HX620...

Now for another question regarding the case. Do I have to remove the dust filter on the bottom if I want to add a fan there? Currently the filter's screw holes are not aligned with the holes on the case.

I have seen some pictures where there is a fan on the filter...


Ohh.. that's one sweet psu your sending back ..









But yeah! The Corsair HX620 can carry a load of 740w .. It can do SLI/Xfire setups but will not recommend to stress the psu that much.. It definitely can last you 1-3 year more ..


----------



## Axxess+

I'll look for a way to move my cables... my PSU is not modular so it's a bit hard.
But hell, I'll do it just for the sake of a few degrees ! Will post pics when done(one week or so lol).

So for the buzzing... If I get washers, do I put it on the fans(screws) or on the sides of the side panel ?


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Ohh.. that's one sweet psu your sending back ..









But yeah! The Corsair HX620 can carry a load of 740w .. It can do SLI/Xfire setups but will not recommend to stress the psu that much.. It definitely can last you 1-3 year more ..










I know. I actually feel sad to send it back because I got to like it so much in the very little time I had it!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
I know. I actually feel sad to send it back because I got to like it so much in the very little time I had it!

why not just make the hole a little longer i had to for my zalman 850


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This thread has been sucking lately. YaGit, post some more pics would ya?


----------



## indianaryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
So for the buzzing... If I get washers, do I put it on the fans(screws) or on the sides of the side panel ?

Put the washers between the fan and the side panel. It helps if they're rubber washers or some material that will cut down on the vibration.


----------



## Floy

Oh, so the vibration is what caused the loud sound on the side panel fan?


----------



## doat

I would say yes, i had a side panel fan on and it was really loud but when i pushed the side panel it quietened down a lot.


----------



## boneybone

Pantyhose also works for minimizing that sound.


----------



## iandroo888

HOI! WHO WAS COMPLAINING ABOUT BEING ADDED !

little did u guys know... i had a bday party 2 days ago... and a board meeting yesterday...

equals... not on computer period. xD

and to make it more not my fault... he doesnt have pictures uploaded...


----------



## boneybone

The man is busy and you guys complain about not being added while not a single photograph uploaded to show your case?









Pathetic!









Don't you worry man, got yer back and happy birthday!









Anyways, I got some errands so ta ta!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


HOI! WHO WAS COMPLAINING ABOUT BEING ADDED !

little did u guys know... i had a bday party 2 days ago... and a board meeting yesterday...

equals... not on computer period. xD

and to make it more not my fault... he doesnt have pictures uploaded...


It is not our fault that you had a bday party, that is no excuse!!! The only excuse should be you were being sodomized a polar bear then maybe we would accept it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

happy bday iandro888








and you cant help it you're not here...xD
at least i dont care, we can have some more fun, we stay offtopic...


----------



## iandroo888




----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Alright, thank you for your help with this! I will be sending the HX850 back then and order the HX620...

Now for another question regarding the case. Do I have to remove the dust filter on the bottom if I want to add a fan there? Currently the filter's screw holes are not aligned with the holes on the case.

I have seen some pictures where there is a fan on the filter...


Nice! Both power supplies are of the same quality. The only difference is the amount of power they can provide. Oh wait, and the HX620W will actually fit without forcing you to do a modification to the motherboard tray.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


why not just make the hole a little longer i had to for my zalman 850


Because that would be extremely excessive overkill for the rig.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


This thread has been sucking lately. YaGit, post some more pics would ya?












Actually I'll post pics soon, got some changes recently .. been very busy 
lately..









Hopefully I can get this build finish by October. I got the parts but it's still stateside.. 
House renovation almost done so my funds flow back to my rig ..


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Nice! Both power supplies are of the same quality. The only difference is the amount of power they can provide. Oh wait, and the HX620W will actually fit without forcing you to do a modification to the motherboard tray.









Because that would be extremely excessive overkill for the rig.









look twopenises you didn't read i asked why not make the hole bigger. like i had to for my 850


----------



## doat

Hey only i can call him twopenises


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


look twopenises you didn't read i asked why not make the hole bigger. like i had to for my 850


There's a really good joke here, but it could get me an infraction.







Ahem...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Hey only i can call him twopenises


There's enough of me to go around.

Ok, that just got weird right there.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


There's a really good joke here, but it could get me an infraction.







Ahem...

There's enough of me to go around.

Ok, that just got weird right there.


Oh i beg to differ


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Oh i beg to differ


Hey, no begging!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


hey only i can call him twopenises


i gave him that name!!!!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twocables*


hey, no begging!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i gave him that name!!!!


garbage files!


----------



## gotspeed

doat your out of hand with this off topic stuff

so guess what i saw on my way to school today.


----------



## br4d

LOL, TwoPenises, haha, thatz fakin fanny. :-DDDDDD


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


doat your out of hand with this off topic stuff

so guess what i saw on my way to school today.


A 40in strap on?
YOU ARE OUT OF HAND! YOU, ARE, OUT, OF, HAND!


----------



## TwoCables

No, u!


----------



## bobfig

lol whos ready for school????


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


A 40in strap on?
YOU ARE OUT OF HAND! YOU, ARE, OUT, OF, HAND!


nope.
i saw a car with tinted windows lmao

hows that for off topic.


----------



## bobfig

lame


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


lame


i concur, my comment was more random.


----------



## gotspeed

@doat lmao


----------



## doat

ahahhaha I have another one with a baby but has the F and B word in it and im not sure if that is allowed here.


----------



## scottath

^^ Wow you lot argue alot....


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


ahahhaha I have another one with a baby but has the F and B word in it and im not sure if that is allowed here.


ummmm try whats the worst that could happen...

you don't return and what would we lose, i mean really


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


^^ Wow you lot argue alot....


Its only a friendly argument we don't take it seriously or personally.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


ummmm try whats the worst that could happen...

you don't return and what would we lose, i mean really










Well ocn is the site i mostly surf, ah crap it's a funny pic maybe the mods will give me a warning hopefully.


----------



## gotspeed

that looks like the face just before the fall backwards and cracking head over for 30 mins


----------



## scottath

i know its friendly - but i have to scroll SO much lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i know its friendly - but i have to scroll SO much lol

you didn't want to say that now every one is going to reply about how they have there mouse wheels set up to scroll 30 posts in a click.


----------



## Floy




----------



## gotspeed

that needs a few more curves in it.


----------



## doat

THATS WHAT SHE SAID! BAM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 









You just realized that now? Where were you like a couple hundred pages ago?


----------



## scottath

LOL - i do use the wheel - but my finger is getting RSI from it lol.....


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
^^ Wow you lot argue alot....

Oh yeah? Well your butt stinks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i know its friendly - but i have to scroll SO much lol

Page Up/Page Down. Increase scrolling speed. Set it to scroll farther as you scroll faster. Use the Back to Top extension in Firefox. This also allows you to instantly go straight to the bottom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
LOL - i do use the wheel - but my finger is getting RSI from it lol.....

Uh-oh! It looks like we need to call the waaaahmbulance!


----------



## scottath

lol - i do use the page *** keys - alot.....

i was mealy humouring the argument.....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
lol - i do use the page *** keys - alot.....

i was mealy humouring the argument.....

The page WHAT keys? Are you insulting me? I'm going to file a complaint!


----------



## scottath

killing 2 birds with 1 stone - Page *up* and *down*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
killing 2 birds with 1 stone - Page *up* and *down*

There are also the End and Home keys.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh yeah? Well your butt stinks!

Page Up/Page Down. Increase scrolling speed. Set it to scroll farther as you scroll faster. Use the Back to Top extension in Firefox. This also allows you to instantly go straight to the bottom.

Uh-oh! It looks like we need to call the waaaahmbulance!

you're kidding right... Home/End keys...


----------



## scottath

yes i know - infact - my keyboard has 2 page up, page down, home, end keys......


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

two of them? why?

>>me has two keyboards though


----------



## scottath

Numpad is also a shortcut pad if disabled - look it up - Logitech Illuminated


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

orite the one i recommended aye







lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
you're kidding right... Home/End keys...

You're blind, right? I posted the following 26 minutes before you posted the above:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
There are also the End and Home keys.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

oyer well... i didn't refresh the page









or maybe i just pg down'd too quickly


----------



## jinl88

Been using this case for 2 months now...





 

feel free to comment..cheers


----------



## MaxSteR

oo Jin... nice setup... owh the cables are a little messy though


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye, fix the cables and it pwns!!


----------



## G4ga

Here is my CM690 ...

I think is a beatiful case with minimal modding.








My CM690


----------



## doat

What is an RC690 looks just like a CM690


----------



## G4ga

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
What is an RC690 looks just like a CM690

Ok. I correctively my mistake.


----------



## jinl88

Where can i hide those wires? i have lots of those connecting to fans and etc...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
What is an RC690 looks just like a CM690

the RC-690 is the official model # of the Cooler Master RC-690 case.


----------



## indianaryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinl88* 
Where can i hide those wires? i have lots of those connecting to fans and etc...

Ha that's what I said too. Then I did this:









These guys tore apart my lack of cable management, so I tried harder. Now I'm glad I did. It looks WAY better.

Btw, I see you have your E8400 OC'd to 4.05 GHz also. What's your CPU voltage at if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


oyer well... i didn't refresh the page









or maybe i just pg down'd too quickly










lol you got me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinl88*


Been using this case for 2 months now...

 

feel free to comment..cheers


Nice ninja clean-up. hehe







j/k

So yeah, I agree: the cable management can indeed be much better. The 690 has so much room to stuff cables out of view so it almost looks like that you don't have any cables.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinl88*


Where can i hide those wires? i have lots of those connecting to fans and etc...


There's a hole right next to the PSU. There's also a rectangular-shaped, tiny little hole right above the PSU (that Cooler Master created when they punched that tab through for the PSU). There's also that big space behind the motherboard tray in between the "rear" panel and the motherboard tray.

It isn't as hard as you might be thinking. All you need is a desire to hide the cables so that they cannot be seen, and before you fully realize it, you'll be finding all _kinds_ of places to hide your cables. There are no rules - you just *do *it*.*

Here are pics of mine that I took on April 25th, 2009. It's not perfect (I think it could look way cleaner, but I am my own worst critic), however, I guess it's just another example of what you can (and should) do with your cables. It doesn't take as long as you might think, and it's actually pretty fun.














































If you have any questions about my cable management, then please ask!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:













That's some nice frontside cabley work indiana!


----------



## Ryanb213




----------



## TwoCables

How do you keep your room and your desk so clean? I seriously need advice on this.


----------



## iandroo888

great setups guys.

i should take note that the only way i will be updating now is if by request on PM w/ all the required information. Its just a little uploading work (for pictures) for u onto the thread.. copy and pasting that post link onto the PM with ur name.. modded/unmodded/nvidia and sli/xfire/none. thats it. so easy.

makes life easier for me. makes it quicker for me to add u. win win?









and damn Ryanb213 !!! thats clean as heck









lol notice there is like a a/c vent right there.. turn ur case around.. blow into the front and exhaust out the back xD


----------



## scottath

i need to change mine to non-crossfire again - one card died and i now have my second rig (old sig rig) in my 690 - i bought a Lian Li V2010b.....

HOW does he keep his room that TIDY !!!!!!!


----------



## iandroo888

must of been just for the picture. he moved everything out of the picture view xD


----------



## br4d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
Pics

You've got a nice room.















For sure, I like your workdesk too.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
must of been just for the picture. he moved everything out of the picture view xD

That's what I was thinking!

Nice avatar, br4d! I know exactly where you got it from too!







Did you check out the original of that pic? If so, then isn't that freaky?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@Ryanb213
Very neat room/desk .. nice job!

Quote:

How do you keep your room and your desk so clean? I seriously need advice on this.
I would suggest you make a list or just remember what is just supposedly be on the desk to minimize clutter.. (mounting LCD & Speakers also help) ..

If there are many stuff on it just get rid and store the ones you least need/use..


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


How do you keep your room and your desk so clean? I seriously need advice on this.










1. you need a Fredrik from IKEA for through the roof cable management built into the desk.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40111124

2. its simple, just do it.. clean everything up and get into the habit... no i did not clean it up for a picture either









3. get a wall mount (got mine free from best buy with rewards zone points)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


@Ryanb213
Very neat room/desk .. nice job!

I would suggest you make a list or just remember what is just supposedly be on the desk to minimize clutter.. (mounting LCD & Speakers also help) ..

If there are many stuff on it just get rid and store the ones you least need/use..










thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


and damn Ryanb213 !!! thats clean as heck









lol notice there is like a a/c vent right there.. turn ur case around.. blow into the front and exhaust out the back xD


yea it keeps it cool in the days of august but when winter comes around that vent gets closed!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


That's what I was thinking!










i didnt even take that pic today, lol... atm i have my pc pulled out because i broke the antenna off my wireless adapter so i pulled it out to get a better signal until my new one arrives


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


@Ryanb213
Very neat room/desk .. nice job!

I would suggest you make a list or just remember what is just supposedly be on the desk to minimize clutter.. (mounting LCD & Speakers also help) ..

If there are many stuff on it just get rid and store the ones you least need/use..










Wow. I've never looked at it that way before. I don't know why, either. When I ask myself "ok, so what is SUPPOSED to be on the desk, and what _doesn't_ have to be on it?" When I do that, it suddenly feels like cleaning it up is going to be easier and less overwhelming. I feel kinda dumb for saying this because I can see how obvious it is now, but this is the perspective that I've always needed. It's opening my eyes to other perspectives that may eventually lead me to being just as tidy and clean as Ryan.

So, YaGit: thank you. I don't know if you can tell, but I am very grateful to you for saying something that seems so obvious. But sometimes the little things can be really huge to other people.

I won't lie to you guys: I have Asperger Syndrome, and I learned that people with A.S. typically have trouble with this. My psychologist once asked me if I have a narrow path in the clutter and mess in my room (and a narrow space on my desk with clutter all round it), and the answer was a shameful, but eye-opening "yes..". But, I just wish she had said, "then when you want to clean up, just ask yourself what is supposed to be there, and then just remove everything that isn't, and then you're done". LOL w00t!

lol I keep looking at my desk going "wow. This perspective is amazing". It doesn't seem like that big of a mess anymore.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wow. I've never looked at it that way before. I don't know why, either. When I ask myself "ok, so what is SUPPOSED to be on the desk, and what _doesn't_ have to be on it?" When I do that, it suddenly feels like cleaning it up is going to be easier and less overwhelming. I feel kinda dumb for saying this because I can see how obvious it is now, but this is the perspective that I've always needed. It's opening my eyes to other perspectives that may eventually lead me to being just as tidy and clean as Ryan.

So, YaGit: thank you. I don't know if you can tell, but I am very grateful to you for saying something that seems so obvious. But sometimes the little things can be really huge to other people.

I won't lie to you guys: I have Asperger Syndrome, and I learned that people with A.S. typically have trouble with this. My psychologist once asked me if I have a narrow path in the clutter and mess in my room (and a narrow space on my desk with clutter all round it), and the answer was a shameful, but eye-opening "yes..". But, I just wish she had said, "then when you want to clean up, just ask yourself what is supposed to be there, and then just remove everything that isn't, and then you're done". LOL w00t!

lol I keep looking at my desk going "wow. This perspective is amazing". It doesn't seem like that big of a mess anymore.


i have a post that inspired me, ima look it up and send it to you. i forget what it was but ill find it... i remember i quoted it on page 721 of one thread.. myabe it will hit me.









edit, sent PM


----------



## TwoCables

You found it! http://www.overclock.net/6841801-post7207.html

Damn. I've been kind of scared of that thread because I didn't want to feel worse about my own setup - especially with how cluttered/messy/dusty I think it is.

But now that I have this new perspective thanks to YaGit, I just might be able to look at that thread and have some true inspiration.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wow. I've never looked at it that way before. I don't know why, either. When I ask myself "ok, so what is SUPPOSED to be on the desk, and what _doesn't_ have to be on it?" When I do that, it suddenly feels like cleaning it up is going to be easier and less overwhelming. I feel kinda dumb for saying this because I can see how obvious it is now, but this is the perspective that I've always needed. It's opening my eyes to other perspectives that may eventually lead me to being just as tidy and clean as Ryan.

So, YaGit: thank you. I don't know if you can tell, but I am very grateful to you for saying something that seems so obvious. But sometimes the little things can be really huge to other people.

I won't lie to you guys: I have Asperger Syndrome, and I learned that people with A.S. typically have trouble with this. My psychologist once asked me if I have a narrow path in the clutter and mess in my room (and a narrow space on my desk with clutter all round it), and the answer was a shameful, but eye-opening "yes..". But, I just wish she had said, "then when you want to clean up, just ask yourself what is supposed to be there, and then just remove everything that isn't, and then you're done". LOL w00t!

lol I keep looking at my desk going "wow. This perspective is amazing". It doesn't seem like that big of a mess anymore.


Yup! As simple as is sound yet it will motivate you to do so.. I don't know why but it does work thinking that way rather than the thought of "cleaning my room"

No problem! Glad I can help ..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


Yup! As simple as is sound but it will motivate you to do so.. I don't know why but it does work thinking that way rather than the thought of "cleaning my room"

No problem! Glad I can help ..










Yeah! That's exactly why I love this perspective. It's no longer a matter of cleaning my desk, but a matter of simply taking the things off my desk that don't have to be there. Like, making a clear distinction between the two and saying "ok, so what doesn't have to be on this desk?". And that's what it boils down to: making it two things, instead of 500 things. hehe

 Thing one: the things that are supposed to be on my desk (speakers, monitor, etc.)
 Thing two: the clutter.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol you got me.









Nice ninja clean-up. hehe







j/k

So yeah, I agree: the cable management can indeed be much better. The 690 has so much room to stuff cables out of view so it *almost looks like that you don't have any cables.*

There's a hole right next to the PSU. There's also a rectangular-shaped, tiny little hole right above the PSU (that Cooler Master created when they punched that tab through for the PSU). There's also that big space behind the motherboard tray in between the "rear" panel and the motherboard tray.

It isn't as hard as you might be thinking. All you need is a desire to hide the cables so that they cannot be seen, and before you fully realize it, you'll be finding all _kinds_ of places to hide your cables. There are no rules - you just *do *it*.*

Here are pics of mine that I took on April 25th, 2009. It's not perfect (I think it could look way cleaner, but I am my own worst critic), however, I guess it's just another example of what you can (and should) do with your cables. It doesn't take as long as you might think, and it's actually pretty fun.
!


2WIRE MADE A MISTAKE!!!!!!!1111111111111ONEOENOENOENOEN


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


2WIRE MADE A MISTAKE!!!!!!!1111111111111ONEOENOENOENOEN











ROFL I was debating on that one too. I kept removing the word "that", and then putting it back in. Pretty soon I said "ok, whatever. It's staying in."

I knew I should have left it out. hahaha lol epic.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yer dat rite u mere mortal


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


ROFL I was debating on that one too. I kept removing the word "that", and then putting it back in. Pretty soon I said "ok, whatever. It's staying in."

I knew I should have left it out. hahaha lol epic.


Twocables, this is what i use to make it look so tidy, the FREDRIK has a built in cable management system. i have a whole power strip in there...







it goes inside the support that connects the two legs


----------



## doat

Oh nice wood floors i love wood floors


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


yer dat rite u mere mortal










Doh. My secret's out. hehe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


Twocables, this is what i use to make it look so tidy, the FREDRIK has a built in cable management system. i have a whole power strip in there...







it goes inside the support that connects the two legs











Whoa. All that desk needs now is a nice keyboard tray that locks into position.


----------



## Incipe

Hey guys, new to the forums and just did my first build this summer with the CM690case.
Will get some picks up soon for you, unmodded case and pretty much standard build.
Never the less, ive gotten plenty inspiration here and looking forward to start tweaking around


----------



## Floy

Welcome to OCN! You will find lots of very useful information here and especially in this thread about the CM690! I myself love seeing everyone else's cases.


----------



## indianaryan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


That's some nice frontside cabley work indiana!










Thanks man! I'll be getting some updated pics on here soon. I've added another GTS 250 to my setup. Plus my friend has a killer camera and the whole professional lighting setup. Is it considered nerdy to take professional photos of your computer? lol


----------



## Floy

Quick question again, is there any point in still keeping the weak covers that cover the ODD drives? (behind the front cover). Will their removal cause more dust build up?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *indianaryan*


Thanks man! I'll be getting some updated pics on here soon. I've added another GTS 250 to my setup. Plus my friend has a killer camera and the whole professional lighting setup. Is it considered nerdy to take professional photos of your computer? lol


It's only nerdy if you think it's nerdy. So, do it. Everyone will actually love it and ask for more.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Quick question again, is there any point in still keeping the weak covers that cover the ODD drives? (behind the front cover). Will their removal cause more dust build up?


One good reason to keep some of them is in case you want to mount a fan on two of them (the top part of the fan and bottom part of the fan would mount on two that are spaced apart to allow maximum airflow). Otherwise, just remove them. Without attaching a fan to them or some other silly thing, they're pointless and actually pretty ugly.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Quick question again, is there any point in still keeping the weak covers that cover the ODD drives? (behind the front cover). Will their removal cause more dust build up?


Do you mean the metal covers behind the mesh? That's the first thing I've removed from mine ..









But removing it or leaving it may have very minimal effect on airflow hence the build up of dust.. so your choice









Quote:



they're pointless and actually pretty ugly


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, I couldn't believe how low-quality the metal was when I removed mine. But please be careful when you remove them. I found that there's a high risk of getting sliced if you are too aggressive with it. So, just turn it one way, then the other. Then turn it again the first way, then spin it back. Keep flipping forward and backward until it comes off. It's still sharp and you still have a risk of being cut, but going slowly like that significantly reduces the risk.


----------



## Floy

Right, just removed them. Looks a lot better now! This will also help when managing cables, you can now tie cables with ease at the front!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Right, just removed them. Looks a lot better now! This will also help when managing cables, you can now tie cables with ease at the front!


Not that you need to, but ok.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Crappy camera today, but I finally got the motivation to get the WCing ready to go. I'll get some better pics when I get my camera back.


----------



## Floy

Very nice!


----------



## TwoCables

It's black!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Very nice!

Thanks man. What do you think about the black heater hose tubing? I got some heat on here for planning to use it.


----------



## Floy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Thanks man. What do you think about the black heater hose tubing? I got some heat on here for planning to use it.

Not knowing too much about water-cooling, I can't say much. But from how it looks, it looks really nice! Especially because you painted the case black, it fits really well!

Did you mount the HDD rack where the ODD drives would go?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@Aaron_Henderson
Very nice indeed! Nice work keeping it all inside the case..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Not knowing too much about water-cooling, I can't say much. But from how it looks, it looks really nice! Especially because you painted the case black, it fits really well!

Did you mount the HDD rack where the ODD drives would go?

I heard that he uses invisible hard drives.

Ok, j/k. Take a closer look. You can see that there's a device in there similar to the Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module. You can see it from the front and from the rear view of the bay.

Not only that, but where else could the hard drives be?









Anyway, I agree very much that it looks nice. It's unique, and it looks like it matches perfectly. Plus there's white writing on the hoses making it look more industrial.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Aaron_Henderson said:


> Crappy camera today, but I finally got the motivation to get the WCing ready to go. I'll get some better pics when I get my camera back.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> wow, that looks nice!! i like the display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ye, its almost all black xD


----------



## doat

That looks hideous i would rather have sex with the elephant man than look at that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i want to have sex with the elephant man









LOLWUT?!


----------



## doat

hahahahaha


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
hahahahaha









LOL oh the look on that guy's face as he walks out the door. It's like "oh look a camera hehe"

WAIT A MINUTE! Um. We have a Maplewood here in Minnesota, and we also have a 5 Eyewitness News with the EXACT SAME LOGO FOR THE #5. Um... hmm. I am going to Google this reporter's name.

OH NO!! IT _*IS*_ FROM MAPLEWOOD, MINNESOTA!! NOOOOOO!!!!!!!! LOL LOL


----------



## doat

Haahahahahha


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

oh my goodness...xD


----------



## TwoCables

I know. I'm so embarrassed. And the worst part: Maplewood is a neighboring city.







It's about a mile away.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 

wow, that looks nice!! i like the display








and ye, its almost all black xD


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I heard that he uses invisible hard drives.

Ok, j/k. Take a closer look. You can see that there's a device in there similar to the Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module. You can see it from the front and from the rear view of the bay.

Not only that, but where else could the hard drives be?









Anyway, I agree very much that it looks nice. It's unique, and it looks like it matches perfectly. Plus there's white writing on the hoses making it look more industrial.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
@Aaron_Henderson
Very nice indeed! Nice work keeping it all inside the case..










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Very nice!

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Not knowing too much about water-cooling, I can't say much. But from how it looks, it looks really nice! Especially because you painted the case black, it fits really well!

Did you mount the HDD rack where the ODD drives would go?

I used a different HDD cage from a Centurion case, and mounted it sideways in the optical bay area to leave enough room for the res to squeeze in beside.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
That looks hideous i would rather have sex with the elephant man than look at that.

Thanks for the kind praises Doat!

Anyway guys, I want to redo the side window. What do you guys think of something like this?


----------



## doat

You know i am just joking, that looks really good man i like the sleeves on the tubes.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


You know i am just joking, that looks really good man i like the sleeves on the tubes.


I know man, it all poops and giggles, no worries. It is the 690 thread after all. It's not sleeving on the tubes though, that is the actual tubing. It's 1/2' automotive heater hose.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I know man, it all poops and giggles, no worries. It is the 690 thread after all. It's not sleeving on the tubes though, that is the actual tubing. It's 1/2' automotive heater hose.


Oh nice, how much were they?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Oh nice, how much were they?


$1.19 per foot. I only needed about 5 feet in this loop, but bought 7 feet. Was like $9 or something.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


hahahahaha










oh god, imagine what the camera guy was thinking XD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
$1.19 per foot. I only needed about 5 feet in this loop, but bought 7 feet. Was like $9 or something.

if im going to build an other loop ill use that, im working @ a garage, and i can get it real cheap...xD

@ the sidepanel, im sure it will be weak this way, but hey, its no tank!









what do you think about this? kinda haf style...








(the striped lines are the acrilic panels behind the metal, you could also use just 1 panel...)
maybe smoked acrilic, cause clear will mess up your black look!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
if im going to build an other loop ill use that, im working @ a garage, and i can get it real cheap...xD

@ the sidepanel, im sure it will be weak this way, but hey, its no tank!

what do you think about this? kinda haf style...








(the striped lines are the acrilic panels behind the metal, you could also use just 1 panel...)
maybe smoked acrilic, cause clear will mess up your black look!

Looks good, but I started out with the pre-windowed panel I wouldn't be able to pull that off. I was thinking tinted as well, though I don't know where to get any around me. I can't really order online. I was thinking maybe somekind of tinting film, like the type you can buy for headlights and such. Maybe even regular automotive glass tint might work, but I think you might need a heat gun for that, which the plexi wouldn't like. I know you need a heat gun to get that crap off a window. If I used the tint, I could stencil something into it, like subtle flames or something, so that would remain clear, while the rest would be tinted. Like this, sort of -



Flames would be clear, and the rest tinted? Don't mind the flames, that's some freehand $5 optical mouse work right there. In Paint. Also, I'd put the tint on the inside so that you won't be able to feel the stencil cut lines from the outside.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

oh, my bad...
youve got the boomerang window, like me









i guess the tint will work, if youve got a heat gun, you could use it, dont get to close to the acrilic... sometimes ive got to use it on car bumpers or something like that, all plastic, and acrilic is much stronger...
if you are going to use a film, do it before you mount the acrilic to the sidepanel, or even before cutting the acrilic, cause if you srew up you dont have to do things twice...xD

[EDIT @ your edit







]
Wow, that a good idea!, guess it will pwn...xD
maybe get your name in, or something like that... ocn flames...









[Second Edit xD]
inside is the best, if you would scratch it you could remove it... and my painting was worse...xD using uhm, my G9 on full speed in windows paint...xD
and ye, its a nice idea to keep the flames clear, the will let more light pass than the tinted parts, so it looks like uhm, you dont have light inside?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
oh, my bad...
youve got the boomerang window, like me









i guess the tint will work, if youve got a heat gun, you could use it, dont get to close to the acrilic... sometimes ive got to use it on car bumpers or something like that, all plastic, and acrilic is much stronger...
if you are going to use a film, do it before you mount the acrilic to the sidepanel, or even before cutting the acrilic, cause if you srew up you dont have to do things twice...xD

[EDIT @ your edit







]
Wow, that a good idea!, guess it will pwn...xD
maybe get your name in, or something like that... ocn flames...









[Second Edit xD]
inside is the best, if you would scratch it you could remove it... and my painting was worse...xD using uhm, my G9 on full speed in windows paint...xD

I thought of OCN flames, but I don't think it would work well as it would really only be the outline. Well, I could do it I guess. Maybe just "OVERCLOCK.NET" on there somewhere. And adding my name is a bomb idea. In a good way. My name along with "overclock.net" in this type of font -



Scratch that. After looking at the logo some more, I think I'll just use the whole logo, but replace "the pursuit of performace" with my name.

Oh yeah, no lights right now. But I might try to wire some white LED's hidden throughout the case. I hate those cathode tubes, unless they are completely hidden from sight.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Looks good, but I started out with the pre-windowed panel I wouldn't be able to pull that off. I was thinking tinted as well, though I don't know where to get any around me. I can't really order online. I was thinking maybe somekind of tinting film, like the type you can buy for headlights and such. Maybe even regular automotive glass tint might work, but I think you might need a heat gun for that, which the plexi wouldn't like. I know you need a heat gun to get that crap off a window. If I used the tint, I could stencil something into it, like subtle flames or something, so that would remain clear, while the rest would be tinted. Like this, sort of -



Flames would be clear, and the rest tinted? Don't mind the flames, that's some freehand $5 optical mouse work right there. In Paint. Also, I'd put the tint on the inside so that you won't be able to feel the stencil cut lines from the outside.

What about having the flames be the tinted part while the rest is clear?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What about having the flames be the tinted part while the rest is clear?

I know, it's a bit of a dilemma! Not sure which way I'll do it yet...

Anyway, what about something like this? This is just the basic idea remember. And my name replacing "the pursuit of..." -



or maybe this?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I know, it's a bit of a dilemma! Not sure which way I'll do it yet...

Anyway, what about something like this? This is just the basic idea remember. And my name replacing "the pursuit of..." -



or maybe this?




If you do the first idea, then the logo and flames could be the tinted part. Or, of course, the logo would be an applique. But why would you change the OCN motto to have your name in it? That's blasphemous.









If you did the second idea, then the flames could be the clear part with the applique down there with the rest tinted. Mmm......


----------



## [email protected]

Here you go folks. Some photos of my Cooler Master CM 690...


























































































I did some minor cable management, change a few vents, install the Scythe SCKB-1000, remove the dust filters from the front mesh and this is just the beginning...

Fans installed:

Scythe SY1225SL12M (rear exhaust)
Scythe SY1225SL12M (replacement for the Scythe SCKB-1000 stock vent)
Scythe SY1425SL12M (side intake)

Any comments?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If you do the first idea, then the logo and flames could be the tinted part. Or, of course, the logo would be an applique. But why would you change the OCN motto to have your name in it? That's blasphemous.









If you did the second idea, then the flames could be the clear part with the applique down there with the rest tinted. Mmm......


 So who's gonna send me a free applique? And I'm bigger than than OCN's motto. I'm thinking the second one is the way to go. With clear flames like you said. I don't think I want to use an applique anyway, I want an understated look and that would pop too much. I think I'll just cut it out of the tint with a hobby knife. That way, hopefully, you'll have to catch it in the right light to see the flames and logo.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


So who's gonna send me a free applique? And I'm bigger than than OCN's motto.


Wooo bigger than OCN's motto. hehe









And it's your idea to maybe use an applique, so you have to buy it.


----------



## indianaryan

Here's some pics that my friend took for me. He's got a camera that makes mine look like a toy. Also, I've added another GTS 250.


























































































Here's one off my camera of the cable management in the back:


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@indianaryan
Nice!

Here's mine .. as requested








---------------------------------------
Made a cover for the module so the blades shows up even more.. 








--








--
Ohh... Sexy back!







.. Notice there's another fan on the module that was spare fan I have.. decided to put it there so the module does have a push-pull config .. 








--
My favorite shot .. 








--
Here's another shot .. It's afternoon here
















--
All the white CM fans from my last post are gone (too bright) .. changed to Xiggy DK fans
















--








---------------------------------------


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@Aaron_Henderson
Those artwork will look better if it was laser etched to the window panel .. just a suggestion though ..


----------



## gotspeed

i see your photo skillz and i raze you 6 gigs.(oh and the power to stop a fan in motion).



























no flash, computer off, looks sweet.









the mess of wire you don't see









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


--








---------------------------------------


my paper mobo didn't work, how did you get yours to boot?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



my paper mobo didn't work, how did you get yours to boot?










Nice! 
I forgot to remove it before the shoot.. just a reference on where will I plug the fans on to the board ..









Damn you got some storage there.. Wish I can get that 74gb Raptor for my OS .. does it heat up like hell?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*









Nice! 
I forgot to remove it before the shoot.. just a reference on where will I plug the fans on to the board ..









Damn you got some storage there.. Wish I can get that 74gb Raptor for my OS .. does it heat up like hell?










not really i think its one of the cooler drives i got. the 500 i think is the hotest in there.

hd tune 2.55 
following temps
1500Gb:44C
74:44C
500:47C

need to reboot and set up the other drive brb


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


not really i think its one of the cooler drives i got. the 500 i think is the hotest in there.


Ok thanks for that info .. I'll have to scout for that Raptor HDD .. I was just concern about the temps .. the airflow there is poor..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

@indianaryan thats a nice build you got there!
@yagit, for you the same







looks darn nice, i like the silver black combo!
@Goat Darn, gimme that gpu!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


@Aaron_Henderson
Those artwork will look better if it was laser etched to the window panel .. just a suggestion though ..










I don't really have that kind of money for the time being. The only money I've spent on my rig in the last 6 months is $9 for tubing. The tint will look good, trust me.

And the case is looking gorgeous as usual. Love the new subtle mod. Still my fav 690.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i see your photo skillz and i raze you 6 gigs.(oh and the power to stop a fan in motion).


Nice rig man, it's a beast!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@Bastiaan_NL & Aaron_Henderson
Thanks alot guys!







Really nice to know someone appreciate the work if done.









@Aaron_Henderson
I was unsure if it was a real "Laser" its more like engraved onto it .. anyways Im sure the tint your planning will look sleek too.. keep us updated


----------



## illidan

YaGit™ great looking case... waiting for more pictures


----------



## TwoCables

indianaryan: your friend takes some awesome pictures. He really, really, really knows what he's doing. Many of those pictures look like they belong in a brochure!

gotspeed: nice fan on your TRUEb!


----------



## Teixas

*Yagit, what is the name of that bay cover that you put on your 690?
it looks great in the case, and i want to buy one.

Nice Case.*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teixas* 
*Yagit, what is the name of that bay cover that you put on your 690?
it looks great in the case, and i want to buy one.

Nice Case.*

That's the Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module.

Here it is on Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002

I don't blame you: I'd buy it for my case if I had the room for it!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


That's the Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module.

Here it is on Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002

I don't blame you: I'd buy it for my case if I had the room for it!


ye, lucky yagit that he has got the room for it, i dont... but i like it darn much!

btw, uploaded some pictures:























































also at my work log, with all the rest of the pics...


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@illidan
Thanks! Will post more when I get some of my parts and complete the build .. hopefully very soon!








@Teixas
Yup its a modified Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module / _thanks Twocables_









Quote:

ye, lucky yagit that he has got the room for it, i dont... but i like it darn much!
well you can always make room for it ..








Nice pics too .. love the lighting on your rig specifically the first pic.. not too much light more like a soft glow.. sleek!

I just noticed .. looked at the 3rd pic on your post and on the top fans .. it somehow resembles your avatar dog image like .. pretty cool!









EDIT : Thanks for the +rep guys. I just noticed it recently


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
well you can always make room for it ..








Nice pics too .. love the lighting on your rig specifically the first pic.. not too much light more like a soft glow.. sleek!

I just noticed .. looked at the 3rd pic on your post and on the top fans .. it somehow resembles your avatar dog image like .. pretty cool!









EDIT : Thanks for the +rep guys. I just noticed it recently









problem is, ive got a zalman fan controller taking 1 bay, dvd drive taking 1 bay, and my res/pump taking 2 bays, so ive only 2 bays left....








Thanx







i like it too, its not super bright, but the uv makes my socks glow, kinda funny xD

hehe, if im stupid enough maybe ill get that avatar airbrushed on the side....








@ the rep, you deserve it


----------



## doat

I think the reason why you don't see your UV stuff glow as much is because of all of the LEDs probably lighting up the case too much and overpowering the UV glow.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I think the reason why you don't see your UV stuff glow as much is because of all of the LEDs probably lighting up the case too much and overpowering the UV glow.


ye, i guess so, i can see it with my eyes, but you wont see it on the photo's.
maybe ill buy some blue fluid and refill it, only thing is, the black fluid is wasted... i dont think i can sell it if its used for 1 month and doesnt have the original bottel...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
ye, i guess so, i can see it with my eyes, but you wont see it on the photo's.
maybe ill buy some blue fluid and refill it, only thing is, the black fluid is wasted... i dont think i can sell it if its used for 1 month and doesnt have the original bottel...

why not save it and put it in another bottle to use at a later date...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
ye, i guess so, i can see it with my eyes, but you wont see it on the photo's.
maybe ill buy some blue fluid and refill it, only thing is, the black fluid is wasted... i dont think i can sell it if its used for 1 month and doesnt have the original bottel...

What other pictures have you posted so far besides the one in the edit above?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
why not save it and put it in another bottle to use at a later date...

ye i could, but if i would buy any other i guess it would be feser one blue, and thats around E15 for 1L.... so i dont think im going to have 4L of that stuff, cause my res is 1L and the loop about 0.3L so i need two 1L bottles to fill the loop, and i dont think mixing them up is a good idea, or is that ok?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What other pictures have you posted so far besides the one in the edit above?

you can find any pictures in my worklog. If i made some nice pictures with a better camera ill upload them and also post them here


----------



## jinl88

indianaryan said:


> Here's some pics that my friend took for me. He's got a camera that makes mine look like a toy. Also, I've added another GTS 250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the added front fan(2nd front fan) actually help lowering down the temp of the system??? have u ever tested it with and without the fan?


----------



## jinl88

I am also using CM 690 and Xigmatek Dark Knight. What fan orientation for the heatsink is best? ( blowing hot air out thru the top with 2 fans installed on top? or blowing it out towards the rare of the case? )

Glad if someone could help...

Thankx


----------



## Sno

Hello people just thought I would join the club







Pics


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
you can find any pictures in my worklog. If i made some nice pictures with a better camera ill upload them and also post them here









Now I can see how not-very-uv-reactive it is. What about going with that green stuff I think I saw you mention?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinl88* 
I am also using CM 690 and Xigmatek Dark Knight. What fan orientation for the heatsink is best? ( blowing hot air out thru the top with 2 fans installed on top? or blowing it out towards the rare of the case? )

Glad if someone could help...

Thankx

the best is getting your hot air out of your case as soon as possible, so blowing cpu heath out trough the top is the best...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sno* 
Hello people just thought I would join the club







Pics










Nice system you have there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Now I can see how not-very-uv-reactive it is. What about going with that green stuff I think I saw you mention?

well, like you said its not very uv reactive, it could be better...xD
the green is glowing darn nice, but i prefer keeping my case blue, i guess the green would mess up all the blue....


----------



## TwoCables

Ok, I'm curious: how are some of you screwing up the quote? I apologize, but I don't understand because it's usually text that I don't play with when I'm quoting somebody.


----------



## Floy

That's because the syntax is not correct. They have only got


> ...
> 
> It should be [ quote ]text here [ /quote ] (all without spaces).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
That's because the syntax is not correct. They have only got [/quote]...

It should be


> text here


.

Yeah, I know that. But that's not what I was asking.

Fixed.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Ok, I'm curious: how are some of you screwing up the quote? I apologize, but I don't understand because it's usually text that I don't play with when I'm quoting somebody.

lol, its just a little mistake i make if i dont have time, and still wanna post








i dont want to quote 10 pictures so i remove 9 links, but by accidence i remove the [/quote] tag...








my bad...


----------



## indianaryan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinl88*


Does the added front fan(2nd front fan) actually help lowering down the temp of the system??? have u ever tested it with and without the fan?


I've never tested it. But it would make sense that it would help lower the temps. It's cold air directed straight toward the cpu heatsink and fan. The front lower fan has to pass through the hard drive cage and whatever hard drives are there, then make its way towards the top of the case. Not very effecient for anything but cooling the hard drives.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinl88*


Does the added front fan(2nd front fan) actually help lowering down the temp of the system??? have u ever tested it with and without the fan?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *indianaryan*


I've never tested it. But it would make sense that it would help lower the temps. It's cold air directed straight toward the cpu heatsink and fan. The front lower fan has to pass through the hard drive cage and whatever hard drives are there, then make its way towards the top of the case. Not very effecient for anything but cooling the hard drives.


ive tested it and it does help a lot.
Before i had watercooling i had a lot of fans in my case but still high temps for my quadcore. I added a fan in the 5.25" rack and it lowered my cpu temp with 5 degrees. so ye, it helps


----------



## jinl88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


ive tested it and it does help a lot.
Before i had watercooling i had a lot of fans in my case but still high temps for my quadcore. I added a fan in the 5.25" rack and it lowered my cpu temp with 5 degrees. so ye, it helps










oh wow... thankx ... i'll add a 120mm fan in the front







i can test it at the same time.. now w/o and future with.. see which gives lower temps.. then i'll update here with my results...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinl88*


oh wow... thankx ... i'll add a 120mm fan in the front







i can test it at the same time.. now w/o and future with.. see which gives lower temps.. then i'll update here with my results...


no problem, good luck on the testing


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Also: depends where you mount it in the 5.25" bays - close to the front and it looks cool, close to the back and your temps drop


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Why not do both? Put one up front and one in back of the empty 5.25'' bays.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Why not do both? Put one up front and one in back of the empty 5.25'' bays.


Bit of a waste of money..


----------



## nemesi5

Wait, so I am planning to buy some high speed yateloons, I want to fit one on the front of the case, preferably the 5.25 drive area, do I have to zip tie the fans together? Does anyone have a picture of their fan being zip tied to the 5.25 Drive bay area? REP+ for help, I cant really afford 19$ for kama bay


----------



## scottath

Yeah - just zip tie it through the screw holes there for the drives.....


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Zip ties work well.

Front Fan:









Front w/foam:









Rear Fan:


----------



## nemesi5

Wow ! Thank you, rep+
Anyways, I was wondering, is there any vibration w/o the foam because I am afraid the fan my fall off or something & can I leave the mesh that came with the case on or do I have to take them off in order to not restrict the airflow, if I were to remove them, I'll probably using a fan guard








anyways, thanks!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

NP!









No vibration, the foam was just to optimize airflow. Not at all necessary. Zip ties do a really solid job holding the fans in place. I only used two per fan and they aren't going anywhere.

You can use the stock mesh + filter foam and still have about 1'' of clearance.


----------



## gotspeed

look close at the cd drives you can see where the zip tie goes in and out


----------



## pipnasty




----------



## YaGit(TM)

@pipnasty (Ei co-tpc'er)
Very Nice!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

@pipnasty wow, that looks nice!!

@ the 5.25" bay stuff, i had mine at the front of the bay, and it lowered 5C never tested it at the back of the bay, so closer to the cpu fan...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Love the window Pipnasty. Looks like a nice gloss black paint job as well?


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
@pipnasty (Ei co-tpc'er)
Very Nice!









haha thanks bro









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
@pipnasty wow, that looks nice!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Love the window Pipnasty. Looks like a nice gloss black paint job as well?

thanks guys! i had it modded. was supposed to do the paint job myself but was too busy with work, so i had it made by a modder instead







it's not a "mirror" finish paint job, though it is glossy


----------



## kashi

yay...i made it to this thread ...thanks iandroo888


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipnasty* 


















could you post a close up of how the window is attached


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
could you post a close up of how the window is attached

basically it's screwed in







the acrylic is behind the side panel and was attached via screws (drilled)


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipnasty* 
basically it's screwed in







the acrylic is behind the side panel and was attached via screws (drilled)

Good job on that window man, looks sick!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipnasty* 
basically it's screwed in







the acrylic is behind the side panel and was attached via screws (drilled)

it kinda looked like how my gf's m9 case is with little push in plugs.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
it kinda looked like how my gf's m9 case is with little push in plugs.

thats the same as my side window, just plastic push in plugs...








and i like that window a lot









Final pictures posted from my casemod! you can find them here. Ill post some here sooner or later


----------



## Jest

I like the look of this case, how quiet is it and how good is the airflow? I'm currently shopping for a case for my new build in my sig.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jest* 
I like the look of this case, how quiet is it and how good is the airflow? I'm currently shopping for a case for my new build in my sig.

i have lights in mine to be able to tell if its on.... a room with any amount of music, tv, window open, or any conversation and you can't hear it.

air flow wise being able to have 3/4/5 intake 120 mm fans and 3 exhaust 120mm fans it moves a lot of fresh air in. wire management is easy and its got a lot of space inside to hide wires and what not.


----------



## Advil

guys im going to buy a 690 and a corsair psu but im confused !!should i get the hx620
or tx750??? and is the 750tx cables easy to manage !?cuz i know nothing about cable managment!!!
Or should i buy tough power 750w modular!!!?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
guys im going to buy a 690 and a corsair psu but im confused !!should i get the hx620
or tx750??? and is the 750tx cables easy to manage !?cuz i know nothing about cable managment!!!
Or should i buy tough power 750w modular!!!?

it kinda depends what is the rest of the build and later down the road do you want to spend more money on a power supply or spend a little more now and get a 750 thats modular. i would think with some zip ties and skillz you could hide a good deal if not all the extra wires behind the mother board tray


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
guys im going to buy a 690 and a corsair psu but im confused !!should i get the hx620
or tx750??? and is the 750tx cables easy to manage !?cuz i know nothing about cable managment!!!
Or should i buy tough power 750w modular!!!?

With your current rig, the HX620W would be an excellent and a perfect choice. You could even get the HX520W, but it has a bright yellow logo.







It looks good, but if I had an ATi card, then I think I would probably shoot for parts with red on them. hehe

Regarding cable management: believe it or not, there's actually nothing to know about cable management. I mean there are no rules; you just _*do*_ it. It's not like overclocking where you have to know a few things. All you have to do is have a goal of hiding all the cables. And if you need examples of what you can do with your cables, then just look through this thread; there are hundreds of pictures. But really, you don't need any special knowledge. You just need the determination and the desire. After all, they're just cables, and it's just a matter of moving them around until you're pleased with the results.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


guys im going to buy a 690 and a corsair psu but im confused !!should i get the hx620
or tx750??? and is the 750tx cables easy to manage !?cuz i know nothing about cable managment!!!
Or should i buy tough power 750w modular!!!?


I have a TX650, and I have to say that it is the easiest to implement PSU I've ever owned. It only has 1 12v rail, which makes it really easy to install because you just plug the parts in and you're done. Plus, it is fairly easy to organize the cables to make the inside front almost empty...



















This is an unmodified 690, and yes, I moved those fan cables.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


With your current rig, the HX620W would be an excellent and a perfect choice. You could even get the HX520W, but it has a bright yellow logo.







It looks good, but if I had an ATi card, then I think I would probably shoot for parts with red on them. hehe

Regarding cable management: believe it or not, there's actually nothing to know about cable management. I mean there are no rules; you just _*do*_ it. It's not like overclocking where you have to know a few things. All you have to do is have a goal of hiding all the cables. And if you need examples of what you can do with your cables, then just look through this thread; there are hundreds of pictures. But really, you don't need any special knowledge. You just need the determination and the desire. After all, they're just cables, and it's just a matter of moving them around until you're pleased with the results.


if any one knows something about hidding cables its twopenises lol. but more on topic post a pic and we can all help ya out too.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


if any one knows something about hidding cables its twopenises lol. but more on topic post a pic and we can all help ya out too.


Well, you know what they say: two heads are better than one! BWAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well, you know what they say: two heads are better than one! BWAHAHAHAHA!!










but in your case you have 3 and non of them have any thing in them


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


but in your case you have 3 and non of them have any thing in them










True. The last time I went to the doctor to have my head examined, they didn't find anything.

And then when I went to a specialist, they didn't find anything there either. hehehe


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
but in your case you have 3 and non of them have any thing in them









I LOL'd


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

oh not again


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
oh not again









Oh come on! You didn't think were done, did you? LOL


----------



## GazzyG

Hi CM690 club,
Here's some pics of my nvidia 690 rig.
Please add me to your list. Apart from it being the nvidia case I have taken out the 2 fans front and rear and got 6 120mm green coolermaster fans fitted.
2 at the front,1 rear,1 side,2 at the top!
Cheers.....
GazzyG.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GazzyG* 
Hi CM690 club,
Here's some pics of my nvidia 690 rig.
Please add me to your list. Apart from it being the nvidia case I have taken out the 2 fans front and rear and got 6 120mm green coolermaster fans fitted.
2 at the front,1 rear,1 side,2 at the top!
Cheers.....
GazzyG.

Got any pictures of the cable management? I hear some guy on here only needs 2 cables to wire a whole computer...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
got any pictures of the cable management? I hear some guy on here only needs 2 cables to wire a whole computer...

lol


----------



## GazzyG

Added some more pics. A few more cables viewable than two!!!
Ha! Ha!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GazzyG* 
Added some more pics. A few more cables viewable than two!!!
Ha! Ha!

Looks pretty good! However, as a member of the CM 690 club, I am obligated to inform you that you could do better (everyone gets told that







) and that you should remove the empty plastic hard drive holders to improve airflow...

If you want to see what mine looks like, look a few posts back, I think I re-posted my pics fairly recently...


----------



## TwoCables

I agree. It doesn't look bad, but there's absolutely no reason to keep the 3 empty HDD rail mounts in there. Every little bit helps towards improving the airflow and the appearance.


----------



## sweffymo

See, I've only been here for like 3 months, but I already know the drill


----------



## GazzyG

Yeah, I never really thought about taking the empty plastic hard drive holders out but I will now!
Cheers for the advice!!!
BTW checked your pics out Is your side panel hard to fit with all the cables behind the mobo? I know mine is!!!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GazzyG* 
Yeah, I never really thought about taking the empty plastic hard drive holders out but I will now!
Cheers for the advice!!!
BTW checked your pics out Is your side panel hard to fit with all the cables behind the mobo? I know mine is!!!

It takes 2 people to put mine on... especially since I'm using a regular thickness 80mm fan on the back


----------



## GazzyG

LoL!!!
Was thinking of getting a 80mm fan in there as well!!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I agree. It doesn't look bad, but there's absolutely no reason to keep the 3 empty HDD rail mounts in there. Every little bit helps towards improving the airflow and the appearance.

imo it actually looks better with all the HDD cages in there. But because removing them improves airflow, when i get my CM 690 (







), i'll put a foam thingo from a motherboard box or something similar so it looks better and improves the airflow


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GazzyG* 
LoL!!!
Was thinking of getting a 80mm fan in there as well!!!

If you do, get the thinnest one you can find. Trust me. My case has a nice, ugly bulge on the side.

Well, I guess I should go to bed... It's 3:30 here and I have classes tomorrow. Congrats on the new system and I'll waste some more time with you guys (gender neutral term here in the Northeastern US) tomorrow...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GazzyG* 
Yeah, I never really thought about taking the empty plastic hard drive holders out but I will now!
Cheers for the advice!!!
BTW checked your pics out Is your side panel hard to fit with all the cables behind the mobo? I know mine is!!!

Anyone who stuffs cables back there is going to have a tighter fit with that side panel. That's just the way it goes.









You can make it a looser fit by re-arranging the cables back there so that there are less cables on top of each other, but in the end it doesn't really matter. As long as the panel can be put back on, then it's all good.


----------



## Floy

I ordered the HX620 yesterday so I should be getting it later this week. I used the pay-in-advance option. If I would have chosen the pay-at-the door option, I would have gotten it today.

Anyway, once I get that, I will start my cable management and will post some pics then.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



I ordered the HX620 yesterday so I should be getting it later this week. I used the pay-in-advance option. If I would have chosen the pay-at-the door option, I would have gotten it today.

Anyway, once I get that, I will start my cable management and will post some pics then.


post some pics after fixing the cables ..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i guess im going to upgrade my gpu, 2 weeks no upgrade is way to long for me xD
im looking for a gpu around 200euro's but not more than e230.

i made a topic for it, so if therse anyone who would like to help, please do it!


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


post some pics after fixing the cables ..










I sure will! I will try my best at it since it will be the first time that I do it. Once I have posted the pics, I would love to hear what I could do better. Just to let you all know, I have not any modding to my case, therefore I will be using the stock case...let's see how that goes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


I sure will! I will try my best at it since it will be the first time that I do it. Once I have posted the pics, I would love to hear what I could do better. Just to let you all know, I have not any modding to my case, therefore I will be using the stock case...let's see how that goes.


One thing I can say is this: be very, very detail-oriented.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


I ordered the HX620 yesterday so I should be getting it later this week. I used the pay-in-advance option. If I would have chosen the pay-at-the door option, I would have gotten it today.

Anyway, once I get that, I will start my cable management and will post some pics then.


I personally don't like modular PSUs because they have twice the potential to get a bad connection, but they sure do look better once you get them set up...

I don't really think that it makes a real difference; it's just a personal preference. I'm sure your cable management will be better than mine.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Got any pictures of the cable management? I hear some guy on here only needs 2 cables to wire a whole computer...


well his nick name is twopenises i don't know if any of his computers ever booted up lol he might not have any wires in his.

as for wire management
1 the header wires fit in that little slot under where it plugs in on most mobo's.
2 remove unused hard drive holders and move your hard drives so the air flow goes around them not just below or above them.
3 usb, audio, (sometimes)sata, and all power cables should go through the hole next to the power supply if possible. and stuff the extra wire behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, im almost buying an evga gtx275...xD i just wait till i got my money form my work, and i guess ill be ordering it soon...








darn, cant wait...xD


----------



## iandroo888

Hey guys. Just wanted to say real quick, fall semester just started. on the 2nd week, still tryin to get used to my schedule. at school pretty much every day. UGH ! been receiving pm's from some of you requesting to be added, ill add u asap... but at the moment... im just staying to get enuf sleep =.=


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lolled, gl with it!

btw, is school more important than us? lol


----------



## iandroo888

yes. trying to graduate this spring -.-" xD im hungry in biochem lecture T.T


----------



## gotspeed

school is over rated lol

im graduating next quarter got to take 1 class then im all done


----------



## iandroo888

what degree?


----------



## Advil

At last i got my 690 plz count me in , great case ill post some pic , but i have some issues
first the side fan sounds wierd , its really loud !!!!!!!! is it normal !
also after i reinstalled the front panel i fee l its a bit off !!!
And how to install the backside fan ?! I cant find the screws for it !!!
mm also how to install the top fan !?


----------



## gotspeed

a ceet degree from itt-tech. Computer and Electronics Engineering Technology


----------



## gotspeed

At last i got my 690 plz count me in , great case ill post some pic , but i have some issues
first the side fan sounds wierd , its really loud !!!!!!!! is it normal !

*the side fan makes more noise b/c its so close to the outside.*

also after i reinstalled the front panel i fee l its a bit off !!!

*might give it a feel firm hits with your palm around the edges.
*
And how to install the backside fan ?! I cant find the screws for it !!!

*by back side i think your referring to the behind the cpu fan. its a bracket thats attached with screws and you would use the screws that come with the fan. NOTE: its a 15mm thick fan not a 25mm like most fans. and most say it is pointless.
*
mm also how to install the top fan !?

*remove the top and they mount inside the case with the screws on the outside under the plastic top that pops off. push the first 2 sets of tabs on one side in then on the other side and then pop the rest in pulling up a little and it should come right off. no problem.*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
At last i got my 690 plz count me in , great case ill post some pic , but i have some issues
first the side fan sounds wierd , its really loud !!!!!!!! is it normal !

Wow. What's up with the side panel fan? Mine was silent at ~1200 RPM. It was still silent when I replaced it with a better fan that also ran at approximately 1200 RPM. Is it just the newer CM 690s that have this problem? I got mine about a year and 4 months ago.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
also after i reinstalled the front panel i fee l its a bit off !!!

Can you elaborate on this? We should be able to help you get it on so that it feels correct.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
And how to install the backside fan ?! I cant find the screws for it !!!

The case only comes with the three 120mm fans and no extra fan screws for the additional fan placement options. So, there are no screws for the 80mm fan that goes behind the motherboard tray.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
mm also how to install the top fan !?

The top of the case comes off. There are 4 push-in tabs that allow you to lift the top up. However, this can prove to be a test of your patience, so expect this to be a little frustrating and difficult. Fortunately, putting it back on is literally a snap.

Once it's off, hold the fan up against the top of the case, and the insert the screws down into the holes.


----------



## Advil

gotspeed and twoCables thnx a lot !
I installed the top fan using an old 120 mm !!
The 80 fan came with the case (im surprised as u !!! i didn't buy it) but i dont know how to install it i mean do the screws in the case work , and where should i install it!?
The strange thing is pushing the power/reset buttons feels weird !


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
gotspeed and twoCables thnx a lot !
I installed the top fan using an old 120 mm !!
The 80 fan came with the case (im surprised as u !!! i didn't buy it) but i dont know how to install it i mean do the screws in the case work , and where should i install it!?

The standard placement for an 80mm fan in a CM 690 is behind the motherboard tray. Although, you have to install the fan before installing the motherboard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
The strange thing is pushing the power/reset buttons feels weird !

Well, even though it's a nice case, it's not the highest quality thing out there. So they should feel kinda cheap or weird. Mine do too, but they work, so that's what counts. You will get used to it, and once you do, you won't really think about it anymore.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
The strange thing is pushing the power/reset buttons feels weird !

ye, minde did too, and cause my case is standing with the mobo towards the wall im looking at, its hard to use those buttons, so with the last casemod i moved them to the top, you can see it in my work logs, if you wanna give it a try...xD

anyways, gl with the case!!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
And how to install the backside fan ?! I cant find the screws for it !!!

There's a little bracket that you have to take a part on the back. The bracket is designed so that you don't short out the motherboard. All you have to do is unscrew the 2 little screws on the bracket and take off the metal piece, then stick the corners of the fan into these two little holes that are opposite the little bracket thing, and then put the bracket on the fan and tit back up.


----------



## Advil

Quote:

ye, minde did too, and cause my case is standing with the mobo towards the wall im looking at, its hard to use those buttons, so with the last casemod i moved them to the top, you can see it in my work logs, if you wanna give it a try...xD
i think im gonna leave it as it is since im not good in mooding !!!

Quote:

The standard placement for an 80mm fan in a CM 690 is behind the motherboard tray. Although, you have to install the fan before installing the motherboard.

Quote:

There's a little bracket that you have to take a part on the back. The bracket is designed so that you don't short out the motherboard. All you have to do is unscrew the 2 little screws on the bracket and take off the metal piece, then stick the corners of the fan into these two little holes that are opposite the little bracket thing, and then put the bracket on the fan and tit back up.
ok but the problem is i have everything installed !!! does it worth it wasting some time
just to install it?!

Quote:

Well, even though it's a nice case, it's not the highest quality thing out there. So they should feel kinda cheap or weird. Mine do too, but they work, so that's what counts. You will get used to it, and once you do, you won't really think about it anymore.
I like the case its awesome !!


----------



## TwoCables

Advil: it looks like I was wrong. sweffymo corrected me that you can easily install this fan with the motherboard installed.


----------



## Floy

Right, got my HX620 today. I am still waiting for some S-ATA cables to arrive. I ordered a few cables with the 90Â° connector.


----------



## nirianto

Does cutting the black plastic mesh on the top case cover improve airflow at all?
I have put two 69cfm fans on the top but I don't feel any strong airflow coming out at all.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


Does cutting the black plastic mesh on the top case cover improve airflow at all?
I have put two 69cfm fans on the top but I don't feel any strong airflow coming out at all.


It certainly does. The metal mesh and the plastic mesh annoyingly act as air diffusers which kills the airflow. But without them in the way, the air flows very similarly to the way it does when you're holding the fan in your hand.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


Does cutting the black plastic mesh on the top case cover improve airflow at all?
I have put two 69cfm fans on the top but I don't feel any strong airflow coming out at all.


It does feel as if the airflow coming out at top is weak (when you place your hand to feel the air coming out), but i think that's normal. I also have a 69cfm CM fan w/ blue led on top (rear side), but left the other one w/o a fan. I also had the honeycomb at the top panel removed. I dunno if it improves airflow but theoretically, yes bec. there is less obstruction.


----------



## nirianto

yeah, i'll give that a try. I'll cut the plastic mesh first then see how the airflow is. Worst come to worst i'll cut both, lol.


----------



## Advil

ok just installed the 80 fan , easy installation thank u all 
i have an extra 120mm fan where is better front(intake) or top (exhaust )cuz 
the mugen2 blocking the 2nd side panel opening !!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
ok just installed the 80 fan , easy installation thank u all
i have an extra 120mm fan where is better front(intake) or top (exhaust )cuz
the mugen2 blocking the 2nd side panel opening !!
















front in the cd bay area will drop the cpu temps the most.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
ok just installed the 80 fan , easy installation thank u all
i have an extra 120mm fan where is better front(intake) or top (exhaust )cuz
the mugen2 blocking the 2nd side panel opening !!
















Glad I was able to help.

I agree with gotspeed, the CD bay would be best.

Or you could just do what I do and put a fan in all 7 "default" locations...







Surprisingly, my case isn't really that loud even with 11 fans (6x 120mm, 2x 92mm on the CPU cooler, 1x 80mm, the 80mm on my GPU, and whatever is in my PSU) The good thing about having millions of fans is that you can turn their speed way down and still have them be effective.


----------



## doat

When the hell did this thread get back on track?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

as long as you wasnt here posting crap...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


When the hell did this thread get back on track?










Whoa, you gained weight! hehehe


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lolled, and not a little....xD


----------



## doat

ahahahaha


----------



## Floy

Are the stock case fans any good compared to after-market ones? Any recommendations on fans that would outperform the stock fans and at the same time be fairly cheap?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Are the stock case fans any good compared to after-market ones? Any recommendations on fans that would outperform the stock fans and at the same time be fairly cheap?


Stock fans are good enough... They run pretty silent, and provide enough airflow to keep the air circulating nicely. Unless you want more powerfull fans (the 1800-3000rpm ones), they will do what u want them to do, and without unneccessary noise!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Are the stock case fans any good compared to after-market ones? Any recommendations on fans that would outperform the stock fans and at the same time be fairly cheap?

My only complaint about the stock fans has to do with the LEDs. Both of the LED stock fans now only have 3 working LEDs instead of 4. So I replaced them with these extra-bright 120mm Cooler Master "Neon" blue LED fans:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999061

The performance is decent I guess, but I was after the appearance. After all, I always have a comfortable ambient of around 70Â°F, and I also keep my rig relatively dust-free. It's "relatively" dust-free because I only clean it like once a month, maybe twice a month at the most. But when I clean it, I also clean the fan blades to avoid dust build-up because that adds weight to the fan blades which is not a good thing.

Realistically, if your ambients are comfortable like mine are, then you really don't need much more than 2-3 somewhat-decent fans. As long as you have good cable management, then that's all that's really needed. But if you usually have warmer ambients, then having 3-4 or even 5 case fans might be a good idea.

But when you get right down to it, it's a practical matter: it depends on your cooling needs and your ambient temperature (again, that's the air temperature in your computer room). After all, the purpose for case fans is to get rid of the heat build-up and replace it with fresh air.

So, if your ambient is already pretty cool and comfortable like mine is, then you shouldn't need to replace the stock fans. But if your ambient is cool and your rig is generating a lot of heat due to an extreme overclock with air cooling and frequent gaming, then it might be time to upgrade the 3 stock fans.


----------



## Floy

My ambient temperature during the summer is a *minimum* of 25Â°C which is about 77Â°F. It can rise to about 30Â°C as well, which is 86Â°F.

Right now, it's at 25.5Â°C. But going into the autumn and winter, it will decrease a little. But then again, I will have the heating on as well.

So I would be better off with more fans then?

Btw, you say BOTH fans with LED's...my case came only with 3 fans, 1 of which has LED's. That is the the one in the front of the case...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
My ambient temperature during the summer is a *minimum* of 25Â°C which is about 77Â°F. It can rise to about 30Â°C as well, which is 86Â°F.

Right now, it's at 25.5Â°C. But going into the autumn and winter, it will decrease a little. But then again, I will have the heating on as well.

So I would be better off with more fans then?

Btw, you say BOTH fans with LED's...my case came only with 3 fans, 1 of which has LED's. That is the the one in the front of the case...

Oops. I had a major brainfart on that. I mean, I know it comes with just one blue LED fan, but for some reason I was picturing it with two. lol Oh well.









Anyway, you can either get another fan or two, or replace all 3 stock fans with better ones.

But I need to say something here before we get too crazy: heat can be the sole cause of instability. So, I recommend waiting to see if replacing the stock fans (or just adding a fan or two to them) is even necessary. I mean, it might be more than enough to keep the temps low enough to maintain perfect stability, even considering the ambient temperatures.

So if you find that heat is causing instability, then one thing to try is increasing the airflow of the chassis.


----------



## Floy

With a deal that I can get now, I can get the Megahalem for an incredibly cheap price. I will be getting that heatsink and the AMD retention module so that I can mount the heatsink so that the fan blows to the back. Currently, my fan is facing my video card.

That should decrease temperates as well. I have not done the cable management yet, so that should also bring down temperatures.

What would be a nice set of fans to get, which would be better than stock, which are quiet and are not expensive?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
My ambient temperature during the summer is a *minimum* of 25Â°C which is about 77Â°F. It can rise to about 30Â°C as well, which is 86Â°F.

Right now, it's at 25.5Â°C. But going into the autumn and winter, it will decrease a little. But then again, I will have the heating on as well.

So I would be better off with more fans then?

Btw, you say BOTH fans with LED's...my case came only with 3 fans, 1 of which has LED's. That is the the one in the front of the case...

Im guessing the temperatures in Germany are almost the same as in Serbia (outside temp, up to -20oC in winter and up to +35oC in the summer) so i would say get 5 fans i total. Three stock fans place on top and back (all 3 exaust), and buy a good (higher cfm) fan to be placed in front (intake), and one more decent fan in the 5,25" bay (as intake if you got room in 5,25")...

If you run not more than 4 HDD's, and 2 5,225" device you could also consider removing the HDD bay, and placing your hard drives in CM's 4 in 3 device module that can also facilitate one 120mm fan. Removing tha hdd bay does wonders when it comes to front intake fan.

I did that with mine, and after i removed the HDD bay keeping the case open to improve cooling actually makes no sense since i get better airflow and temp when my case is closed...

Thats pretty much the setup i have in my case... HDD temp is around 31oC, VGA is around 36oC (mind i have the Accelero S1 cooler on it, fanless), and my Q9550 @ 4ghz is at around 35oC... these are all IDLE temps. VGA loads at 58-ish oC, and CPU at 67-ish oC (and i run a pretty decent voltage on it at 1.375V in BIOS)...

Hope that helps...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa, you gained weight! hehehe

i thought doat was the guy playing with him self in the walmart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
When the hell did this thread get back on track?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
With a deal that I can get now, I can get the Megahalem for an incredibly cheap price. I will be getting that heatsink and the AMD retention module so that I can mount the heatsink so that the fan blows to the back. Currently, my fan is facing my video card.

That should decrease temperates as well. I have not done the cable management yet, so that should also bring down temperatures.

What would be a nice set of fans to get, which would be better than stock, which are quiet and are not expensive?

i would do a 120 in the back of the two top fans behind the cpu. put a 120 in the drive bay and maybe another 120 down next to the psu area blowing up. 3 good 120 mm fans blowing in and 2 sucking air out should be plenty. my room sits around 80-82F(i wish it was 78 even all the time) and with a o/c'ed i7 and a very hot 295 i haven't had a problem with stability when i ran it for 24-48 hour stability tests.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i thought doat was the guy playing with him self in the walmart

so the first thing you looked at was a man's crotch, instead of the weird fat chick.

I see.


----------



## Floy

So if I would add fans to the top, would there be enough room to put the 8-pin 12v cable through the whole on the top? If so, what would be the best way to put the cable through and where should it be tightened with cable ties?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
So if I would add fans to the top, would there be enough room to put the 8-pin 12v cable through the whole on the top? If so, what would be the best way to put the cable through and where should it be tightened with cable ties?

There will be plenty of room to put it through. But cable ties are optional. After all, nobody looks at the cable mess behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
so the first thing you looked at was a man's crotch, instead of the weird fat chick.

I see.

well i thought doat could move since he was at a computer to post. that lady on the other hand doesn't look like she has moved in years.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
so the first thing you looked at was a man's crotch, instead of the weird fat chick.

I see.

ye, thats goatspeed...xD


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Hey guys, have had a cm690 for a while and love it, very mod-able case, great price. I'm glad I chose it for my modding project. Only problems I have with it is that my power supply was too big to mount a bottom fan, and the top periodically rattles. Anyways, I'll post mine.

























































The blinding blue in the last pic is actually a meager LED on my motherboard. I was thinking about covering it up with electrical tape, so I'll get around to that eventually.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thosesneakyfrench* 
Hey guys, have had a cm690 for a while and love it, very mod-able case, great price. I'm glad I chose it for my modding project. Only problems I have with it is that my power supply was too big to mount a bottom fan, and the top periodically rattles. Anyways, I'll post mine.

mine does that same rattle. like on off on off and you touch the top or the side and it stops?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thosesneakyfrench* 
Hey guys, have had a cm690 for a while and love it, very mod-able case, great price. I'm glad I chose it for my modding project. Only problems I have with it is that my power supply was too big to mount a bottom fan, and the top periodically rattles. Anyways, I'll post mine.

The blinding blue in the last pic is actually a meager LED on my motherboard. I was thinking about covering it up with electrical tape, so I'll get around to that eventually.

I like how you optimized your rear intake to draw cold air from the outside


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
mine does that same rattle. like on off on off and you touch the top or the side and it stops?

Yeah that's the stuff. Not to mention if I put something on top of my case. It's a minor flaw, and I tend not to notice it when I have my headphones on.


----------



## doat

Mine doesn't rattle and i have a radiator sitting in the middle of my top panel lol.


----------



## gotspeed

lol i have a 2.5 hard drive enclouser sitting on top and it keeps it from making any noise most of the time.


----------



## bobfig

mine rattles but i just turn the fan speed down 100-200rpms and it stops. i also stuffed some copper wire between the mesh and the silver molding on the case and it seems like it helps some.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, mine isnt making any noise...










only the fans do, and my oldest hdd... just the regular noise


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thosesneakyfrench* 










Nice work, very unique!


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Nice work, very unique!









Thanks, the whole thing is actually themed around the website newgrounds.com. Don't worry though, I like ocn just as much.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

how are those Tt fans treating you? Out of a case the one i got with my case felt like it was pushing quite a decent amount of air, but in the case i felt next to nothing o_o

orange ftw though







good job!


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

They're...treating me...lol. I mostly chose them because of the color, painting fans never even occurred to me. Pretty bad choice on my part, considering the ones on my TRUE are almost as loud as a delta, without a controller.


----------



## jinl88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thosesneakyfrench*


Hey guys, have had a cm690 for a while and love it, very mod-able case, great price. I'm glad I chose it for my modding project. Only problems I have with it is that my power supply was too big to mount a bottom fan, and the top periodically rattles. Anyways, I'll post mine.



Nice work... is the rare an intake fan??


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thosesneakyfrench* 
They're...treating me...lol. I mostly chose them because of the color, painting fans never even occurred to me. Pretty bad choice on my part, considering the ones on my TRUE are almost as loud as a delta, without a controller.

If you're referring to painting the fan blades, then that's probably a bad idea because the paint will add extra weight to the blades.


----------



## rchads89

Hi i have bought the cm 690 for my new build, just googled the case as i am really confused with the case.... This thread has come up which is great







i will stick around on this forum for sure.... Now on with the case

I am unsure were all the fan slots are as on the box and manual it shows x2 fans at the front but i only see one slot for a fan at the front and thats already in..... Also i am unsure on the places on the fans that can be installed if anyone can point out the possible installing points?

Now my problem.... The case is very demanding for fans thats why i bought the case







But i just dont have enough connectors/power plugs, the fans i am thinking of getting are 3 pin... so i will need 3 pin to 4 pin connectors which = more cables!!! i am thinking of 140mm x2 on side and 140mm x2 ontop .... The only way i think possible of connecting all of these fans is by fan controller or splitting cables i.e running 2 fans off splitters which i think might make the fans run slower?

Any help would be great thanks alot!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Hi i have bought the cm 690 for my new build, just googled the case as i am really confused with the case.... This thread has come up which is great







i will stick around on this forum for sure.... Now on with the case

I am unsure were all the fan slots are as on the box and manual it shows x2 fans at the front but i only see one slot for a fan at the front and thats already in..... Also i am unsure on the places on the fans that can be installed if anyone can point out the possible installing points?

Now my problem.... The case is very demanding for fans thats why i bought the case







But i just dont have enough connectors/power plugs, the fans i am thinking of getting are 3 pin... so i will need 3 pin to 4 pin connectors which = more cables!!! i am thinking of 140mm x2 on side and 140mm x2 ontop .... The only way i think possible of connecting all of these fans is by fan controller or splitting cables i.e running 2 fans off splitters which i think might make the fans run slower?

Any help would be great thanks alot!









Hey,

ive got a lot of fans in my case, and i had more. What most of the guys do over here is tieripping that second front fan in, therse actualy no real mounting spot for it. You could buy a scythe kama bay, thats actualy taking 3x5.25" slots to mount 1 120mm fan.
For the top and the side 140mm's are nice.
I also got a fan controller for all the fans, you could slow them down if you want less noise, and turn them on full speed if you want the best cooling.

I guess splitting the cables will reduce the speed, but im not sure on that one...


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Hey,

ive got a lot of fans in my case, and i had more. What most of the guys do over here is tieripping that second front fan in, therse actualy no real mounting spot for it. You could buy a scythe kama bay, thats actualy taking 3x5.25" slots to mount 1 120mm fan.
For the top and the side 140mm's are nice.
I also got a fan controller for all the fans, you could slow them down if you want less noise, and turn them on full speed if you want the best cooling.

I guess splitting the cables will reduce the speed, but im not sure on that one...

Thank you for taking time to reply







I will have to play about with splitters i think, if it does not slow it down that much i might just use splitters on them all


----------



## KG363

I just felt like sharing my latest cable management.


----------



## Floy

Nice! I would just remove the hard drive trays that you are not using. It will help improve airflow.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Nice! I would just remove the hard drive trays that you are not using. It will help improve airflow.

thanks, and good idea


----------



## Advil

guys here's my 690
i really need some serious cable managment :


----------



## rchads89

very good idea about the hdd racks i will remove all of mine tomorrow, Advil mine is worst than that trust me. When i get my 140mm fans to fill the slots it will be even worse so i will be having splitters everywere to power them up


----------



## KG363

lol. you DO need cable management


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
guys here's my 690
i really need some serious cable managment :










you my friend need aleve.

k. turn your fan on the cpu around so the wire comes off on the top side next to the motherboard.

take all the black plasic clips out and run the 24 pin behind the motherboard tray along with the cd drive and hard drive power (move your hard drive down 2 spots so its in the air flow not above it)

remove the other unused hard drive cages

try putting your 8or4 pin cpu power cable behind the motherboard and have it come out the hole at the top and down to the plug. if it won't reach get a extender or try to fit it between the video card and motherboard so it doesn't stand out so much.

the 3 pin fans on 3 to 4 adapters can be done behind the motherboard tray. put the wires in the whole plug in the adapters behind the tray and have the wire come out next to the fan.

there is a fan wire at the bottom and it looks like a 3 pin plug on the motherboard that isn't being used. plug that fan in to the motherboard instead of the adapter.

the usb and fire wire cables can come out of the hole next to the psu and go to the motherboard also.

lol take a deep breath and get on them wires and watch your temps come down.

edit: also move your top fan to the back slot. behind your cpu heat sink. where it is now your pulling the cool air out of your case before it does any thing.


----------



## Advil

wow , many thanks ill try ur tips.

Quote:

k. turn your fan on the cpu around so the wire comes off on the top side next to the motherboard.
I just installed it and dont know if removing the fan is tricky without removing the mobo !
Also i tried the mobo cable behind the tray but i felt like i wont be able to close that side,
this cable is HUGE !


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
wow , many thanks ill try ur tips.

I just installed it and dont know if removing the fan is tricky without removing the mobo !
Also i tried the mobo cable behind the tray but i felt like i wont be able to close that side,
this cable is HUGE !

they will all fit, tight but they will.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, everyone else is routing these cables behind there. So, you can do it too.


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

For my power supply, I had to cut a seperate hole to make my cpu connector reach, and even then it was tough. Also, I figured out it's a lot easier to put the cables in behind the motherboard panel, and then put the power supply in. So when you're tidying up, unscrew your power supply, it should make things easier.


----------



## Advil

ok i did most of what u told me (Thank u very much ) but the cables connecting to
the motherboard i couldn't do anything about them! And i hardly closed the right
side panel after many attempts and i feel it open at the middle (feel a space) but
it's forced closed !!!Is it ok for the cables to be pushed that hard !
mmm and i didn't use the clips with the psu i used these some how plastic weak wires(see pic ), and also couldn't remove the case platic clips .
before managment i got 31 idle now i get 30 idle !with the case open 28 ,what do u think.
*sorry for all these questions








PIC :


----------



## Advil




----------



## iandroo888

la de da.... i added 2 ppl into roster. GazzyG & Sno because they correctly sent me all info needed. I believe advil missed on some info.

note to all new people who wants to get added, please follow the instructions in the OP on how to get added. will do it asap.

ok. need to pay attention in class now. X_X


----------



## Advil

sry i forgot to make it 1024x768


----------



## Floy

Advil, if I were you, I would remove the plastic clip things that are attached to the motherboard try, especially the ones you are not using. They just look silly in my opinion.


----------



## Advil

how to remove them ?Just cut them ?


----------



## Floy

You just have to unscrew them, like a thumbscrew.


----------



## rchads89

Anyone have having any problems with the annoying Standard 120mm coolermaster fan on the side panel that comes with the case? Mine seems quite loud and often changes speeds for no reason







I might swop it with the back one on my other case coolermaster 330 see if its any better









By the way is there any need to install 140mm fans in the side panel and the top or shall i just go with 120mm fans??? Would they be much different in the two?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Anyone have having any problems with the annoying Standard 120mm coolermaster fan on the side panel that comes with the case? Mine seems quite loud and often changes speeds for no reason







I might swop it with the back one on my other case coolermaster 330 see if its any better









By the way is there any need to install 140mm fans in the side panel and the top or shall i just go with 120mm fans??? Would they be much different in the two?

It sounds like it's changing speeds because it's plugged into a fan header on the motherboard that can be controlled from the BIOS. This fan header's control is probably set to a type of automatic setting which is determined by the temperature. So if you want to get it to stop changing speeds automatically, then go into the BIOS where the fan speed can be controlled and then change it to a manual type of setting, and then set it to whatever speed you want.

Regarding whether or not it's necessary to use a 140mm fan: the only time you really need to change your fans - or get bigger ones - is when you need to lower the temps by improving the airflow in the case. You'll know when you have to do this because heat is one of the causes for instability.


----------



## Floy

I have been thinking of getting the Megahalem and the AMD mounting kit for it, so that I could have my fan facing the back...what would be a good fan for it?

Then about case fans, I have the stock CM690 fans right now, one in the back, one on the bottom, sucking air in and the one fan with the blue LED's as my front intake fan. Is this enough or should I get more to cool better? I want to keep my system as cool as possible.

I have been reading about Yate Loons a lot here and lots of people seem to like them...would that be a wise investment?


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It sounds like it's changing speeds because it's plugged into a fan header on the motherboard that can be controlled from the BIOS. This fan header's control is probably set to a type of automatic setting which is determined by the temperature. So if you want to get it to stop changing speeds automatically, then go into the BIOS where the fan speed can be controlled and then change it to a manual type of setting, and then set it to whatever speed you want.

Regarding whether or not it's necessary to use a 140mm fan: the only time you really need to change your fans - or get bigger ones - is when you need to lower the temps by improving the airflow in the case. You'll know when you have to do this because heat is one of the causes for instability.

Thanks for your reply, I want to increase airflow but i am unsure on weather to use 120mm fans to fill the slots or 140mm fans to fill the slots. Is there a difference or is it not worth it ?


----------



## CleaNBreaK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 









seriously, those holes in the mobo tray are there for a reason, you should use them. The cables you have are more than long enough to reach in the hole and behind. the main ones being the 4/8 pin connector going up inside the case


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Thanks for your reply, I want to increase airflow but i am unsure on weather to use 120mm fans to fill the slots or 140mm fans to fill the slots. Is there a difference or is it not worth it ?

I guess what it comes down to is whether or not it's necessary. You see, heat is one of the causes for instability, so if the overclock is limited by heat, then one of the things that people look into is improving the airflow of the case. Otherwise, it's not necessary and would be a waste of money.

For most people, 2-3 120mm fans is all that's needed.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
You just have to unscrew them, like a thumbscrew.

good going you scared him away and he isn't gong to post here any more









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I guess what it comes down to is whether or not it's necessary. You see, heat is one of the causes for instability, so if the overclock is limited by heat, then one of the things that people look into is improving the airflow of the case. Otherwise, it's not necessary and would be a waste of money.

For most people, 2-3 120mm fans is all that's needed.

2-3 i have built a few systems that only had a signal 120 in the rear and a 140 psu fan and the system was stable after 24 hour load test lol.


----------



## Advil

Quote:

good going you scared him away and he isn't gong to post here any more
y?!! I removed them and it was very easy i just didnt notice that these clips are like
screws !!







thnx guys
anyway which is better an exhaust fan on the top(above the cpu cooler) or an intake at the bottom ? also a friend of mine told me to put the psu upside down so the fan absorbs more heat ,is that true?


----------



## gotspeed

o i forgot to tell yall, look what showed up at my door step today....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
2-3 i have built a few systems that only had a signal 120 in the rear and a 140 psu fan and the system was stable after 24 hour load test lol.

Exactly my point. Unless the ambient temps are like 80Â°F or more, there's really no need for more than 2-3 case fans. I'm being this generous because no matter how many posts we have like yours above, people will just never feel comfortable with 1 case fan (unless it's a huge 250mm fan taking in cold air from an air conditioner, y'know?).

I mean, the majority of us have ambients between 65 and 75Â°F, so therefore 1-2 120mm fans is all that's needed unless the rig has something like 2-3 GTX 295's, and like 3+ HDDs. In that case (literally: in that case), 2-3 120mm case fans is sufficient, depending on how easy it is to keep things stable. So if stability is an issue, and if the heat is causing it, then perhaps a 4th case fan could be employed in such an extreme rig.

But for people who have to put up with 80Â°F or more ambients, 3-4 case fans is a decent idea for most rigs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
y?!! I removed them and it was very easy i just didnt notice that these clips are like
screws !!







thnx guys
anyway which is better an exhaust fan on the top(above the cpu cooler) or an intake at the bottom ?

If the rig is not on carpet, then it would be ok to use a bottom fan. But really, you probably don't need to worry about it so much. You probably only need the stock fans unless you're having problems with heat causing some instability thereby limiting some overclocks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
also a friend of mine told me to put the psu upside down so the fan absorbs more heat ,is that true?

For the CM 690, the proper and optimal placement is with the fan facing the floor. This means that it will suck in the cool air from underneath. The air inside the case is a little warmer, so the last thing you need is for your PSU to be taking that warmer air in. The cooler every single component is, the easier it will be to maintain stability with massive overclocks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
o i forgot to tell yall, look what showed up at my door step today....

Now that is pretty!!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 

Now that is pretty!!

i know i kinda want to go to a hotel room with it...

really tho with what i would think is a massive over clock on my 295 max temp now is 66C instead of the use to be normal 80C and it looks stunning in the case. imho this is how this card should have been sold even if they had to wait like 3 weeks for it to be 20$ cheaper to build the card so they still made the same profit from them when they sold them. before it was like they halfbutt'd the card and just put it out asap. with the back plate it looks like a $500 video card should look!!

now if there was just something i could do to get my room temp down from 80-82F to that 65-75F you speak of. that being said with 4 hard drives and a hot 295 and a o/c i7 i think this system would still be "stable" with like 2 well placed fans other then the cpu and psu fans. the temps would be high but you would have to be sucking air in from a fire before the case temp got to hot for any of the components to be hot to the point of crashing. mainly the idea of keeping every thing as cool as you can is to make it last a little longer really. a psu thats sucking in hot air isn't going to make efficient power and a hard drive thats sitting on a hot plate isn't going to last very long either. both will still work fine well there till the point where they fail.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
For the CM 690, the proper and optimal placement is with the fan facing the floor. This means that it will suck in the cool air from underneath. The air inside the case is a little warmer, so the last thing you need is for your PSU to be taking that warmer air in. The cooler every single component is, the easier it will be to maintain stability with massive overclocks.

Now that is pretty!!









that's debatable. As you said, with the PSU fan in hte case, it'll be sucking in warm air and blowing it out the back - obviously reducing the hot air in the case and cooling things down (ie, GPU). However, i still recommend having the fan pointing out the bottom


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







that's debatable. As you said, with the PSU fan in hte case, it'll be sucking in warm air and blowing it out the back - obviously reducing the hot air in the case and cooling things down (ie, GPU). However, i still recommend having the fan pointing out the bottom









I have no idea what you said here. I mean, you are saying the same thing I said, but differently. So, I don't know what's debatable.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I have no idea what you said here. I mean, you are saying the same thing I said, but differently. So, I don't know what's debatable.

no, you said the PSU will be sucking in hot air which is undesirable, i mean the PSU will be taking hot air out of the case, which will cool down other parts.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
no, you said the PSU will be sucking in hot air which is undesirable, i mean the PSU will be taking hot air out of the case, which will cool down other parts.

It's not good for the PSU to be taking in warmer air like that because it will make the PSU warmer. That's why the design of the CM 690 is good because the fan sucks in cool air from underneath and cools the PSU.

With the CM 690, there's no reason to have a PSU sucking air in from inside the case - especially not to help cool the case down.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's not good for the PSU to be taking in warmer air like that because it will make the PSU warmer. That's why the design of the CM 690 is good because the fan sucks in cool air from underneath and cools the PSU.

With the CM 690, there's no reason to have a PSU sucking air in from inside the case - especially not to help cool the case down.

or you could get a psu like this one and there is no debate at all b/c the fan blows psu air out of the case instead of sucking it in and its such a crappy fan it probability will break with in the first week of use and won't pass any air then at all. see problem solved

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817165023*

this is that psu shortly after the kid presses the power button to his new i7 quad sli gtx 295 rig

*note: do not think for half a millisecond that i endorse buying a $12 450 watt psu. the probability of it releasing all of the magic blue smoke from every one of your components in your case is very high.


----------



## M00NIE

First post!

I'm new to these communities just getting into it, long time lecher of this site steeling your knowledge but ill leave all that to the introduction forum so here is my contribution to this thread (also my first build)

also with some luck would any of you know where i could get hold of the 690 side panel window in the uk?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M00NIE* 
First post!

I'm new to these communities just getting into it, long time lecher of this site steeling your knowledge but ill leave all that to the introduction forum so here is my contribution to this thread (also my first build)

also with some luck would any of you know where i could get hold of the 690 side panel window in the uk?

hey, welcome









you got a nice rig there, good job on the cable management too! +rep

anyways, i got my new psu and gpu mounted, for those who would like to see it, therse more in my work log, link is down there \\/








btw, the 9600gt is gone, so is that power cable for it, and the back panel is on the case again, so those black wires are almost invisible...


----------



## gotspeed

@moonie not bad that one stray wire next to the bottom fan could be behind the mobo tray but other then that looks good. welcome to the club house.


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
@moonie not bad that one stray wire next to the bottom fan could be behind the mobo tray but other then that looks good. welcome to the club house.

Yea I've noticed it and will eventually sort it, it arose as the PSU had only 3 power connectors and with the 4 hard drives and the bottom and then my cd drive higher up i couldn't make it work (you can see the other cable to the cd drive in 10.jpg) down the lack of planning during the build. & Thanks Bastiaan have been following your build for some time, good inspiration.


----------



## pakje

hello,

just a quick question do the 2 side fans have to be intake fans and do they have dust filters?


----------



## gotspeed

the side fans should be intakes and they don't have dust filters on them.


----------



## M00NIE

They can be mounted either way but i believe they work better as intake, and no they don't come with dust filters which is kind of a problem for me which you can see from my pic's one of the reasons I'm trying to get the windowed version


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M00NIE* 
They can be mounted either way but i believe they work better as intake, and no they don't come with dust filters which is kind of a problem for me which you can see from my pic's one of the reasons I'm trying to get the windowed version

Unfortunately, the CM 690 window's screen isn't much of a dust filter. I have the window, and I can say that if you want a dust filter on the side panel, then a better choice might be an actual dust filter, or the pantyhose "trick". Although, I don't know anymore than that about this pantyhose trick thing.


----------



## M00NIE

Ah well thier not much anyway, been looking for a good 30mins now the cheapest i can find the windowed side panel is Â£45 becuase of shipping, uk sucks


----------



## NYM

Hey guys,

Can someone give me a simple guide in removing the silver lining from the front and top panels? I tried removing it by force but to no availability.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Hey guys,

Can someone give me a simple guide in removing the silver lining from the front and top panels? I tried removing it by force but to no availability.


what part are you talking about exactly? pics plz.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


what part are you talking about exactly? pics plz.


There's only one possible part that he could be talking about. It's the shiny, chrome-colored accent. On the NVIDIA models, it's green.

For the record, I don't know how to remove them, nor have I ever tried or even considered it.


----------



## nemesi5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Hey guys,

Can someone give me a simple guide in removing the silver lining from the front and top panels? I tried removing it by force but to no availability.


You remove the front panel, and on the front panel, you see the meshes and a screw, use a small screwdriver and remove all of the screws.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


There's only one possible part that he could be talking about. It's the shiny, chrome-colored accent. On the NVIDIA models, it's green.

For the record, I don't know how to remove them, nor have I ever tried or even considered it.


for the logo i would think maybe a little heat from behind on it.

maybe the chrome rails along the front and top tho... idk


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


for the logo i would think maybe a little heat from behind on it.

maybe the chrome rails along the front and top tho... idk


Yeah, he means the chrome-colored "rails". That's why he wants to know how to remove them from the front and top panels.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
There's only one possible part that he could be talking about. It's the shiny, chrome-colored accent. On the NVIDIA models, it's green.

For the record, I don't know how to remove them, nor have I ever tried or even considered it.

yea thats the part i'm refering to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
You remove the front panel, and on the front panel, you see the meshes and a screw, use a small screwdriver and remove all of the screws.









i don't remember seeing screws in the underside of the front panels, but i'll try.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


yea thats the part i'm refering to.

i don't remember seeing screws in the underside of the front panels, but i'll try.


ive removed them 1 time, and there are some screws. dont know if it was the top or the front panel. anyways, youve got to get these screws out, and than use a little force to get these sort of clambs loose, just look a little longer and you will see


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


yea thats the part i'm refering to.

i don't remember seeing screws in the underside of the front panels, but i'll try.


There is if i remmember correctly 3-4 screws for every chromed line. I took em off while painting my case... Theyre kinda tricky to pull out (i had to use pliers to do so), and it gets easier if you take off the metal mesh first...

It goes like, tako off panel, take off mesh, unscrew the screws, and pull it out...


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M00NIE*


Ah well thier not much anyway, been looking for a good 30mins now the cheapest i can find the windowed side panel is Â£45 becuase of shipping, uk sucks










Found it here mate Â£22.98 inc VAT:

http://www.thecoolingshop.com/produc...oducts_id/3378


----------



## rchads89

Hi, i have installed x2 120mm blue led fans at the top of the case.... They are like vibrating or something making a really annoying noise!!! Whats going off i have tryed loosing one of them thinking i have screwed them to close too tight.. I fitted them taking the top of the case off and screwing them down as its really a pain in the arse doing it other way cos everything is in the way like motherboard etc.... Is it a poor design or something? When i push the mesh down the noise kinda stops









Cheers for any help!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Hi, i have installed x2 120mm blue led fans at the top of the case.... They are like vibrating or something making a really annoying noise!!! Whats going off i have tryed loosing one of them thinking i have screwed them to close too tight.. I fitted them taking the top of the case off and screwing them down as its really a pain in the arse doing it other way cos everything is in the way like motherboard etc.... Is it a poor design or something? When i push the mesh down the noise kinda stops









Cheers for any help!


mine does the same thing you could get some rubber dampeners like (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998027) i have a old portable 160 hard drive at leave on top of my case and it stops the noise. tho i might pick up 2 of the "Anti-Vibration" fan things the next order i put in to newegg and see if it helps or not. it should tho...


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Found it here mate Â£22.98 inc VAT:

http://www.thecoolingshop.com/produc...oducts_id/3378


Awasome, cheers for the pm to, much love


----------



## Advil

guys iv removed the plastic clips but couldn't do anything about the cables betweem the psu and the motherboard







:


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


mine does the same thing you could get some rubber dampeners like (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998027) i have a old portable 160 hard drive at leave on top of my case and it stops the noise. tho i might pick up 2 of the "Anti-Vibration" fan things the next order i put in to newegg and see if it helps or not. it should tho...


Ok thanks mate, could you let me know if those rubber things work please?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Ok thanks mate, could you let me know if those rubber things work please?


yea. im suppose to be getting some cash from a lady soon to build her son a desktop so i will toss them in with that order







should get them next week or so.


----------



## Freelancer852

I am now SLi RiGGeD







!
































































Is nice! /borat

I know, I know... I need to fix my cable management now...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


I am now SLi RiGGeD







!

Is nice! /borat

I know, I know... I need to fix my cable management now...


thats nice!







i love those evga gpu's!!








btw, why dont you get 2x6pin psu cables for the top gpu from your psu? you could remove those 4pin to 6 pin's and save up a lot of cables i guess...


----------



## doat

Give me one of those 285s so i can sli, oh wait they are EVGA, CRAP!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Give me one of those 285s so i can sli, oh wait they are EVGA, CRAP!!!









ye, urs is crap!







kiddin

they are both crap! kiddin again

hmm, i would like to have all 3 of them...xD


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


thats nice!







i love those evga gpu's!!








btw, why dont you get 2x6pin psu cables for the top gpu from your psu? you could remove those 4pin to 6 pin's and save up a lot of cables i guess...


I'm currently using the 2x6+2pin cables that are physically attached to the PSU for the top GPU, the bottom GPU is using 2x6+2pin modular cables because my PSU didn't come with any straight up 6pin GPU cables... They're all 6+2pin cables!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Give me one of those 285s so i can sli, oh wait they are EVGA, CRAP!!!










I have a friend using an EVGA 8800 GTX 768MB and my old BFG 8800 GTX 768MB in SLI, they're exactly the same card, as goes for any video cards out there. You can mix and match different manufacturers cards as long as they're the same chip, they'll sync to the lower clock speeds and all that by themselves.

Also, I think I might RMA the top card since it's older and running a good 5-10 degrees hotter than the newer model... Maybe I'll get a newer model back from them!


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


yea. im suppose to be getting some cash from a lady soon to build her son a desktop so i will toss them in with that order







should get them next week or so.


ok mate nice one


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
I'm currently using the 2x6+2pin cables that are physically attached to the PSU for the top GPU, the bottom GPU is using 2x6+2pin modular cables because my PSU didn't come with any straight up 6pin GPU cables... They're all 6+2pin cables!

I have a friend using an EVGA 8800 GTX 768MB and my old BFG 8800 GTX 768MB in SLI, they're exactly the same card, as goes for any video cards out there. You can mix and match different manufacturers cards as long as they're the same chip, they'll sync to the lower clock speeds and all that by themselves.

Also, I think I might RMA the top card since it's older and running a good 5-10 degrees hotter than the newer model... Maybe I'll get a newer model back from them!

try blowing the heat sink out with compressed air. did it to my gtx 295 the other day temps dropped 15Degs. it was running in the 90' normaly sat at 80-82 max and it was going up to 95 at times. took it out and used a small compressor around 40 psi and there was a good amount of dust coming out of it from the the heat sink. was kinda surprised b/c it had only been like 6 months old and it will filled with dust.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
try blowing the heat sink out with compressed air. did it to my gtx 295 the other day temps dropped 15Degs. it was running in the 90' normaly sat at 80-82 max and it was going up to 95 at times. took it out and used a small compressor around 40 psi and there was a good amount of dust coming out of it from the the heat sink. was kinda surprised b/c it had only been like 6 months old and it will filled with dust.

gotspeed, you just had the 7777st post!








[edit]my bad, the 7777st reply, actualy rchads89 has the 7777st post









anyways, ive ordered some parts, and im going to build a second rig, that will be silent so it could be running at night. You can follow my work *here*, and guys please, give me some idea's!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

so i herd this cm69 thing was pretty sexy.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


so i herd this cm69 thing was pretty sexy.


i think your missing a part of that number....


----------



## TwoCables

Forgive me if I missed anything, but I've been gone a while.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

welcome back









you did miss a lot... but no b*tchfights...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


welcome back









you did miss a lot... but no b*tchfights...


lol when I quickly skim through, it looks like I missed a bunch of on-topic stuff.


----------



## doat

well while you were gone some douchebags tried to bring the thread back on topic!!! See what happens when you leave twopenises?! HUH


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Forgive me if I missed anything, but I've been gone a while.


i heard something about doat losing a limb maybe you could give him one of your two.....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i heard something about doat losing a limb maybe you could give him one of your two.....


I like him, but not like that. hahaha


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i heard something about doat losing a limb maybe you could give him one of your two.....


ahahhaahahah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I like him, but not like that. hahaha


You can spare it i promise i won't play with it too much


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


ahahhaahahah

You can spare it i promise i won't play with it too much


We're definitely back off topic now. LOL


----------



## doat

and keep it that way!


----------



## gotspeed

back to the good old days. doat maybe every thing one day will be normal for you down there again.


----------



## doat

ahahahahahha


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

whohooo, now i know what i was missing lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

seems everyone's re-reading the whole thread like me...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







seems everyone's re-reading the whole thread like me...

lol, if im off for more than 3 days i dont, takes too much time...xD


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Started re-reading the thread couple days ago... up to page 6 now (100ppp).


----------



## Advil

guys what is the best setup for 5 fans ?!
And where is the best place for this fan :
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...47&language=en


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

5 fans i'd say
2 in the front as intakes
2 on top as exhausts
1 rear as exhaust.


----------



## bobfig

here we go again.... totally un acceptable









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
guys what is the best setup for 5 fans ?!
And where is the best place for this fan :
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...47&language=en

placement as above

why would you whant that fan??? there are better then that out there


----------



## Advil

Do i install the 2nd one in front using zip ties only ?!
i did : 1 front , 1 side , 1top, 1 rear and 1 bottom ,and noticed 4-5 dfference in coretemp!

Quote:



why would you whant that fan??? there are better then that out there


Tell that to my little brother , i told him to buy a *14 cm *scythe kaze maru *1200* and he returned with AC 1000 Rpm !!!!!!!
Thnx guys .


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i advise moving the one on the side to the top. Not only does it rattle and make a lot of noise, but it's disrupting the airflow. The bottom fan is more than sufficient for cooling a graphics card.


----------



## Advil

ok , but do u know what's the speed of the 690 fans ?!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


ok , but do u know what's the speed of the 690 fans ?!


Approximately 1200 RPM max, and the airflow is probably between 25 CFM and 40 CFM without any obstructions, such as fan filters or those small metal holes.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3h_ch33z_muncha*


5 fans i'd say
2 in the front as intakes
2 on top as exhausts
1 rear as exhaust.


+1


----------



## rchads89

I have just recently filled my cm690 with 7 120mm fans running at 1200rpm with 20db noise... The 2 at the top vibrate so if you was to install the fans at the top be sure to buy a anti vibration kit for them.... I wouldnt say that the fans at the side disrupt airflow at all.... as i said i have filled my case with all the fan slots and my temps are amazing


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
I have just recently filled my cm690 with 7 120mm fans running at 1200rpm with 20db noise... The 2 at the top vibrate so if you was to install the fans at the top be sure to buy a anti vibration kit for them.... I wouldnt say that the fans at the side disrupt airflow at all.... as i said i have filled my case with all the fan slots and my temps are amazing









That's interesting. I have the 120mm blue LED fan links below in the top exhaust (above the memory slots), the rear exhaust, and on the side panel CM 690 window. All of them are running at ~1200 RPM and are very quiet.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999061

I also have the following fan in the front intake at ~1900 RPM, and it's really quiet too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103061 (but I have the blue LED version, although Newegg's Product Page for the blue LED version has some misleading pictures)

So, either this is a characteristic of the newer CM 690s, or I just have some amazing luck.


----------



## Advil

Quote:



The 2 at the top vibrate so if you was to install the fans at the top be sure to buy a anti vibration kit for them.


I bought my 690 2 weeks ago , and just relocated the fans , i put 2 fans (one is the stock cm and the second is a generic one ) at the top and cant feel or hear any vibrations !
now my setup : 2 top, 1 rear, 1 front and 1 bottom (cant install a second one in front







) 
gonna buy another 120mm for the side panel !!! This Case Is AWESOME !!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, thats why we recommend it lol...xD


----------



## rchads89

Yeah the case is amazing well worth the money for the cooling performance.... Thats weird how mine vibrate then.... I had to take the top off the case which i napped 3 of the clips off







so they are like screwed down if that makes any difference at all i dont no...


----------



## gotspeed

@rchads89 mine does the same vibrating noise. if you have a spare hard drive or some rubbery usb key or something like that just toss it on the top of the case and it won't do it any more.


----------



## pakje

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


5 fans i'd say
2 in the front as intakes
2 on top as exhausts
1 rear as exhaust.


what about 6 fans









offtopic: cybran is also my favorite race


----------



## nemesi5

Update my case


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesi5*


Update my case



























-.- You stole my screw driver. I want it back.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pakje* 
what about 6 fans









offtopic: cybran is also my favorite race

lol







cybrans ftw... nothing beats a spiderbot. Been playing UEF lately though...

anyway, about this 69 thingy, a sixth fan i'd put on the bottom. If i had two graphics cards (or jebus forbid, three D







i'd ziptie it to the drive bays so it blows directly into them both. In this case, i'd also cut holes in the drive bay where it doesn't interfere with the mounting system, but allows max airflow.


----------



## pakje

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
lol







cybrans ftw... nothing beats a spiderbot. Been playing UEF lately though...

anyway, about this 69 thingy, a sixth fan i'd put on the bottom. If i had two graphics cards (or jebus forbid, three D







i'd ziptie it to the drive bays so it blows directly into them both. In this case, i'd also cut holes in the drive bay where it doesn't interfere with the mounting system, but allows max airflow.









i'm not really a case modder, so i'm going with the bottom
i do have 2 hd 4770s but they dont get so hot

edit: if you want 2 fans in front, do you need to mod/use zipties or does the case have the screwholes?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pakje* 
i'm not really a case modder, so i'm going with the bottom
i do have 2 hd 4770s but they dont get so hot

edit: if you want 2 fans in front, do you need to mod/use zipties or does the case have the screwholes?

zip ties but its easy and works perfect.


----------



## pakje

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
zip ties but its easy and works perfect.

oke now i need to find the ties xD
thx


----------



## sweffymo

So I was bored and I decided to draw the OCN logo and put it on the inside of one of my 5.25" drive bays...










Sorry for the crappy pic, but I lost my 30D's charger...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pakje* 
i'm not really a case modder, so i'm going with the bottom
i do have 2 hd 4770s but they dont get so hot

edit: if you want 2 fans in front, do you need to mod/use zipties or does the case have the screwholes?

zipties are fine, in fact i prefer them to screws in most cases. Also for less noise you can put some packing foam or whatever came with your parts in the spaces between the second fan and the drive bays.

btw, whenever i eventually get a CM 690, I'm thinking (or so the plan is atm) of cutting the cybran symbol into the side panel, and putting an acrylic window on the other side... possibly tinted red. In any case, red cathodes abound!


----------



## rchads89

I would just like to share my temps now i have spent some time with the case fitting fans etc, Big improvement!

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3582/mytemps.jpg

As you can see counter strike source is running and have been playing that for 30 mins or so


----------



## Floy

Oh wow, those are nice temperatures!


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Oh wow, those are nice temperatures!

Thanks


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
I would just like to share my temps now i have spent some time with the case fitting fans etc, Big improvement!

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3582/mytemps.jpg

As you can see counter strike source is running and have been playing that for 30 mins or so









i would say your hard drive temp is wrong... unless the system is like out side at nite in like 13C weather.


----------



## pakje

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
zipties are fine, in fact i prefer them to screws in most cases. Also for less noise you can put some packing foam or whatever came with your parts in the spaces between the second fan and the drive bays.

btw, whenever i eventually get a CM 690, I'm thinking (or so the plan is atm) of cutting the cybran symbol into the side panel, and putting an acrylic window on the other side... possibly tinted red. In any case, red cathodes abound!

i have some nexus rubber screw drives, can i also use some rope to attack them. I absolutely have no clue where i can find zip ties -_-


----------



## Weston

Enjoy!

Weston


----------



## bobfig

^^^ very nice







i like it


----------



## doat

You made that desk didnt you? Why did you leave the area where the top fans are unpainted it looks like you have a radiator there.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
Enjoy!

Weston

wow, that cool stuff m8!!


----------



## Weston

Thanks guys! Doat, it is painted. It's hard to see because of the mesh over it. Heres a pic before I put the mesh on


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pakje* 
i have some nexus rubber screw drives, can i also use some rope to attack them. I absolutely have no clue where i can find zip ties -_-

hardwear store like home depot or lowes or a local place should have them.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks sweet weston, the black mesh over the red gives a bit of a metallic look from far away. Anyway guys, I've been gone for a week or two, I miss anything in our thread? Here's what I did when I was internet deprived, finally got around to wiring up my front display -


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Looks sweet weston, the black mesh over the red gives a bit of a metallic look from far away. Anyway guys, I've been gone for a week or two, I miss anything in our thread? Here's what I did when I was internet deprived, finally got around to wiring up my front display -


lol, you didnt miss much, only the offtopic crap







oh yeh, my next casemod and a new gpu lol...









anyways, thats cool, i need something like that, but i dont have any space for it...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, you didnt miss much, only the offtopic crap







oh yeh, my next casemod and a new gpu lol...









anyways, thats cool, i need something like that, but i dont have any space for it...










I noticed you have the same Centurion case as me - 
You can see it the pics I just posted. I ripped those bar things off mine though. I am going to use some discarded 690 parts to mod it soon, like the stock green window. Oh, how's the new GPU? I'm way overdue for an upgrade.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I noticed you have the same Centurion case as me - 
You can see it the pics I just posted. I ripped those bar things off mine though. I am going to use some discarded 690 parts to mod it soon, like the stock green window. Oh, how's the new GPU? I'm way overdue for an upgrade.


ye, i see it now lol







cm centurion 532, its a nice case, only those bars suck... but the haf has got something from that case, that profile in on the front... i like that!

well, that gpu is fantastic! i really love it. It was around 250 euro's. Its the 1.8 gig version, and it does really well. Only thing is, my cpu needs some more ghz...







And its big and needs a nice psu, but thats no problem i guess


----------



## Weston

Thanks guys!!


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i would say your hard drive temp is wrong... unless the system is like out side at nite in like 13C weather.


I dont know... i would not say so only got 1 500GB harddrive in the rack and its in the centre directly infront of the front fan ....

By the way anyone got this trouble top of the case were the x2 fans out take the hot air rackle and vibrate really pissing me off this is


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I have my new nVidia edition CM690 sitting in its box next to my desk and I'm hoping to transfer my gear into it this weekend. It won't be modded for a while as I'm upgrading soon-ish and don't want to have to do the paint job and any other physical mods until I have all the new parts. Will post a few pictures once I have made the transfer!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
I dont know... i would not say so only got 1 500GB harddrive in the rack and its in the centre directly infront of the front fan ....

By the way anyone got this trouble top of the case were the x2 fans out take the hot air rackle and vibrate really pissing me off this is









you can only cool it so much tho, you can't get a object cooler then the air temp in the room if your blowing room temp air over it.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
you can only cool it so much tho, you can't get a object cooler then the air temp in the room if your blowing room temp air over it.

Not sure then, all i know is the pc has got plenty of room for air rotating rount it etc and its got alot of fans in the case ... my hdd mostly is below 20, right now its 15


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Not sure then, all i know is the pc has got plenty of room for air rotating rount it etc and its got alot of fans in the case ... my hdd mostly is below 20, right now its 15









if your room temp isn't less than 15, that's simply impossible. Sensors can be wrong, my friend.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
if your room temp isn't less than 15, that's simply impossible. Sensors can be wrong, my friend.

Maybe so but my room is in loft and its getting cold now even with radiator on







Like you say the sensors could be wrong .... i know on the voltage it says that something is running at 15v instead of 12v but in bios it says its running at 12.something v so like you say could be wrong but still very good temps!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Maybe so but my room is in loft and its getting cold now even with radiator on







Like you say the sensors could be wrong .... i know on the voltage it says that something is running at 15v instead of 12v but in bios it says its running at 12.something v so like you say could be wrong but still very good temps!

Hopefully this does not come across as rude, but you need to know this -

There is no possible way to get hardware temps lower than the ambient air temp without the aid of extreme cooling which usually involves Peltiers, TEC, or Ln2 Pots. Unless you can bend the laws of physics of course!


----------



## pakje

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Maybe so but my room is in loft and its getting cold now even with radiator on







Like you say the sensors could be wrong .... i know on the voltage it says that something is running at 15v instead of 12v but in bios it says its running at 12.something v so like you say could be wrong but still very good temps!

most of the time sensors get less accurate as the temperature drops


----------



## rchads89

lol... jesus, Aaron_Henderson everything was fine intill the last bit i suppose that was added on there for people reading so they could laugh at it funny guy... anyway i didnt make the software so i am just going on what it says yeah your right could be wrong i dont care but there good temps even if there wrong/right.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


lol... jesus, Aaron_Henderson everything was fine intill the last bit i suppose that was added on there for people reading so they could laugh at it funny guy... anyway i didnt make the software so i am just going on what it says yeah your right could be wrong i dont care but there good temps even if there wrong/right.


but if the sensor is wrong you have no way of knowing whether the temps are good or not, so therefore you can't say "the*y're* good temps".


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


lol... jesus, Aaron_Henderson everything was fine intill the last bit i suppose that was added on there for people reading so they could laugh at it funny guy... anyway i didnt make the software so i am just going on what it says yeah your right could be wrong i dont care but there good temps even if there wrong/right.


Wasn't trying to be funny, just putting it as blunt as possible.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Wasn't trying to be funny, just putting it as blunt as possible.


I like your style.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


but if the sensor is wrong you have no way of knowing whether the temps are good or not, so therefore you can't say "the*y're* good temps".


nice mock typical forum idiot, Well the temps wont be way out so there good enough no need for the way people are taking it...

Is my english writing ok there for you 'The Cheese Muncher' have i missed anything should i be using more punctuation so you can understand me?


----------



## gotspeed

this can be the last post on this subject







my room temp is 73F or 22.7C 
my system temp is 28-29C 
the coolest of my 4 hard drives is 33C on a 500 gig Maxtor
then a 400gig Seagate 35C 
WD Raptor at 37C
and finaly 38C on a 1.5 TB Seagate.

with the computer on the floor with all the windows open with 70F or 21C temps out side. my i7 o/c cpu temp is 27C vreg 55C. the temps on your hard drive being off lets say 20C is it a big deal not really unless one day on the same verison of the software your using to look at it all of a sudden goes to like 40C then i would run and get the fire extinguisher quick. in order to see a hd temp of 15C your room would have to be around 50F









http://www.bbspot.com/News/2002/08/house.html
edit found it







:


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


this can be the last post on this subject







my room temp is 73F or 22.7C 
my system temp is 28-29C 
the coolest of my 4 hard drives is 33C on a 500 gig Maxtor
then a 400gig Seagate 35C 
WD Raptor at 37C
and finaly 38C on a 1.5 TB Seagate.

with the computer on the floor with all the windows open with 70F or 21C temps out side. my i7 o/c cpu temp is 27C vreg 55C. the temps on your hard drive being off lets say 20C is it a big deal not really unless one day on the same verison of the software your using to look at it all of a sudden goes to like 40C then i would run and get the fire extinguisher quick. in order to see a hd temp of 15C your room would have to be around 50F









http://www.bbspot.com/News/2002/08/house.html
edit found it







:










The point in all of that was???

Your going back on what i have already said about *MY* temps.

Stop trying to be smart if the software is wrong so what? My cooling will keep it cool what ever the temps on the software say!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, you shouldnt take it serious, they are just messin' with you... 
Those temps arnt the real temps, but your hdd wont be very hot, unless you dont have any cooling on it. So just let it go, be the smartest and stop talking about it


----------



## ruffo

this is my cooler master 690
















Took me forever to mod.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruffo*


this is my cooler master 690
















Took me forever to mod.


ummm. you have built computers before right.... you don't throw away the big metal box that the face was attached too.


----------



## TwoCables

rchads89: the reason they were teasing you is because they like you and accept you. It's no different how you probably tease your friends in real life.

But if you can't handle it, then I would personally recommend that you avoid this thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruffo*


this is my cooler master 690
















Took me forever to mod.










You're doing it wrong.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
rchads89: the reason they were teasing you is because they like you and accept you. It's no different how you probably tease your friends in real life.

But if you can't handle it, then I would personally recommend that you avoid this thread.








You're doing it wrong.

yea like twopenises said you will get ripped apart on here if we like you


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruffo*


this is my cooler master 690
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...o/IMG_4282.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...o/IMG_4279.jpg
Took me forever to mod.


i lol'd


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruffo*


this is my cooler master 690
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...o/IMG_4282.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...o/IMG_4279.jpg
Took me forever to mod.


Couldn't help but laugh. Chuck it in a beer crate and you'll have the perfect mod


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Couldn't help but laugh. Chuck it in a beer crate and you'll have the perfect mod










spermm0nkey if he put it in a beer crate it wouldn't be in a cm690 case like it is now and he couldn't post it in here.....


----------



## TwoCables

I'm still laughing at the pic. I think my favorite part is that it was ruffo's first post ever here on Overclock.net!


----------



## gotspeed

he said a whole 10 words and 3 letter and posted 2 pictures and has yet to return. lmao

that being said i just fired up precision and look what i found.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


he said a whole 10 words and 3 letter and posted 2 pictures and has yet to return. lmao

that being said i just fired up precision and look what i found.


Nice. lol!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


spermm0nkey if he put it in a beer crate it wouldn't be in a cm690 case like it is now and he couldn't post it in here.....











Spermm0nkey? Lol learn to read haha. He can't post it here anyway really coz it's not even in the case. But he if he leans the front panel against the beer crate and it would be a 690 mod.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Spermm0nkey? Lol learn to read haha. He can't post it here anyway really coz it's not even in the case. But he if he leans the front panel against the beer crate and it would be a 690 mod.









dang those two letters must have slipped my mind







owell i think we found your new name


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
dang those two letters must have slipped my mind







owell i think we found your new name









Nice work, goatspeed!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Nice work, goatspeed!

i thought it kinda rolled right off the finger tips lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i thought it kinda rolled right off the finger tips lol

Well yeah, especially since it looks like "spiderm mOnkey"!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
he said a whole 10 words and 3 letter and posted 2 pictures and has yet to return. lmao

that being said i just fired up precision and look what i found.

time to bong.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yea like twopenises said you will get ripped apart on here if we like you









lol fair enough.... btw that is a mad amount of games you have on your steam....


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
lol fair enough.... btw that is a mad amount of games you have on your steam....

well you do see what my sig system is right. i have to have some games to play on it. there are some others you can add to that list like crysis warhead cod world at war stuff like that far cry and farcry 2 and all the hl2 from the orange box are on there too below in the not installed part b/c my 74 gig raptor is full of the other games lol. i need a ssd like 128. any one wanta send me some $ for the "buy gotspeed a speedy ssd fund"


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Nice work, goatspeed!

Goodness, I've been on the forum 2 days and I already have a nickname :S Not a guy either so I guess it doesn't quite fit haha.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Goodness, I've been on the forum 2 days and I already have a nickname :S Not a guy either so I guess it doesn't quite fit haha.

squirtm0nkey maybe... na lol hmmm

GUYS WE NEED A NAME FOR HER ASAP


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
squirtm0nkey maybe... na lol hmmm

GUYS WE NEED A NAME FOR HER ASAP

lol oh wow, you said squirtm0nkey.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
well you do see what my sig system is right. i have to have some games to play on it. there are some others you can add to that list like crysis warhead cod world at war stuff like that far cry and farcry 2 and all the hl2 from the orange box are on there too below in the not installed part b/c my 74 gig raptor is full of the other games lol. i need a ssd like 128. any one wanta send me some $ for the "buy gotspeed a speedy ssd fund"

lol yeah those games should sure run sweet on that 295 you have to much money







enjoy your games


----------



## gotspeed

any one know of a video card that can support 4 video out puts at the same time and sli/xfire ....
need to run 8 monitors......


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
lol yeah those games should sure run sweet on that 295 you have to much money







enjoy your games









na just free room and board. altho have a gf is expensive but most of the money i made on the side went to this system.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
any one know of a video card that can support 4 video out puts at the same time and sli/xfire ....
need to run 8 monitors......


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 









hey its a system i might build for a guy







it could be for my ssd drive money


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hey its a system i might build for a guy







it could be for my ssd drive money









What's he going to do with 8 monitors?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What's he going to do with 8 monitors?

he has 4 24inch dell monitors and 4 19's above them for showing graphs and buying selling stocks.

yea i know i want to play games on it. its a stick looking set up. right now he only can do 4 of the 6 that he has now (all the 24's) and wants to be able to do 8 on a new system. its a old dell xps 600(i think) newer then my gen 2 but not to much faster so its getting long in the tooth for what hes doing and needs to replace it soon. hes just waiting for windows 7 to come out.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
na just free room and board. altho have a gf is expensive but most of the money i made on the side went to this system.

u did well


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
he has 4 24inch dell monitors and 4 19's above them for showing graphs and buying selling stocks.

yea i know i want to play games on it. its a stick looking set up. right now he only can do 4 of the 6 that he has now (all the 24's) and wants to be able to do 8 on a new system. its a old dell xps 600(i think) newer then my gen 2 but not to much faster so its getting long in the tooth for what hes doing and needs to replace it soon. hes just waiting for windows 7 to come out.

Does he know that he could be using Windows 7 right now?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
any one know of a video card that can support 4 video out puts at the same time and sli/xfire ....
need to run 8 monitors......

Yeah, a 5870 2GB lol

two 4850X2's = 8 DVI's though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
he has 4 24inch dell monitors and 4 19's above them for showing graphs and buying selling stocks.

yea i know i want to play games on it. its a stick looking set up. right now he only can do 4 of the 6 that he has now (all the 24's) and wants to be able to do 8 on a new system. its a old dell xps 600(i think) newer then my gen 2 but not to much faster so its getting long in the tooth for what hes doing and needs to replace it soon. hes just waiting for windows 7 to come out.

lol, my dad used to manage his stocks on a single 17"... now he's got a whopping 19" widescreen


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What's he going to do with 8 monitors?

Look at a LOT of porn lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *;*
Yeah, a 5870 2GB lol

two 4850X2's = 8 DVI's though.

can you run 4 monitors on each card at the same time?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *;*

lol, my dad used to manage his stocks on a single 17"... now he's got a whopping 19" widescreen









he does a lot of quick trading it sounds like. and use to work for a company that NASA goes to for fuel for there rockets...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Does he know that he could be using Windows 7 right now?

yea kinda just going to wait till its out and put the final copy on and not have to mess with his "production" machine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Look at a LOT of porn lol

life sized pics of center folds


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Look at a LOT of porn lol

Precisely.









8 monitors could be like a half-circle, and the user would sit on a swivel chair...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
can you run 4 monitors on each card at the same time?

he does a lot of quick trading it sounds like. and use to work for a company that NASA goes to for fuel for there rockets...

yea kinda just going to wait till its out and put the final copy on and not have to mess with his "production" machine

life sized pics of center folds

Well considering Eyefinity was basically made for a large array of monitors, i think a 5870 or two would be perfect. Gotta wait a couple months for them though.

If CF is turned off, i believe you can use all the outputs on two 4850X2's.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Well considering Eyefinity was basically made for a large array of monitors, i think a 5870 or two would be perfect. Gotta wait a couple months for them though.

If CF is turned off, i believe you can use all the outputs on two 4850X2's.

im looking for some way other then doing like a dual head set up type of thing. doing 2 internal cards that can handle 8. eyefinity does up to 6 if i heard right?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
im looking for some way other then doing like a dual head set up type of thing. doing 2 internal cards that can handle 8. eyefinity does up to 6 if i heard right?

I've seen eyefinity with 24 panels. I don't think it's limited by anything but the amount of outputs. I believe the 2GB 5870 has 6 outputs? I know the 5870 1GB has two dvi's and two HDMI's... two of them = sweet.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
well you do see what my sig system is right. i have to have some games to play on it. there are some others you can add to that list like crysis warhead cod world at war stuff like that far cry and farcry 2 and all the hl2 from the orange box are on there too below in the not installed part b/c my 74 gig raptor is full of the other games lol. i need a ssd like 128. any one wanta send me some $ for the "buy gotspeed a speedy ssd fund"

lold, make it the cm690 owners speedy ssd fund, i need some of them too!!
and darn, you guys post a lot in one night, took me a long time to read it all









for that monitor issue, i think you need some sort of splitter, but i havent done anything with that so i dont know...

and darn those nicknames, make them more funny than oversexed or something like that...


----------



## FAF

Wait... There's a "CLUB" for people who own a $60 computer case? This I do not understand...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FAF* 
Wait... There's a "CLUB" for people who own a $60 computer case? This I do not understand...

uh lol, this case is amazing and it loves modding. And why taking down our fun? we love this case and thats why we have this Club!
A case doesnt have to be $150+ to be nice...


----------



## FAF

It just seems odd to me, but to each their own.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FAF* 
Wait... There's a "CLUB" for people who own a $60 computer case? This I do not understand...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *FAF* 
It just seems odd to me, but to each their own.

loltroll. Go back to your $600 Lian Li mmk


----------



## FAF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
loltroll. Go back to your $600 Lian Li mmk

I'm not a troll.... I'm a Human, with feelings


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FAF* 
Wait... There's a "CLUB" for people who own a $60 computer case? This I do not understand...

hey i got one of my two cm690s for 35$ new! from a store so na shove it lol. the other was 110$ but it came with a 70$ psu.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *FAF*   I'm not a troll.... I'm a Human, with feelings  
rly? I had no idea.


----------



## FAF

um... ok. I'm just going to walk the _other_ way


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

k cool beans


----------



## dandoekno

Well my cm690 is old and I've been tinkering with it a lot and now when I try to put the Front panel cover back on the top part just wont stay it keeps getting loose like it won't snap in. I think I've worn down the thing that's suppose to go into the hole. Anyone got an ideas to help fix this? Thanks.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

If you've got fans where the honeycomb was, that usually makes it hard/impossible to close the top panel. Could always double sided tape/blu tac it lol


----------



## GJF47

My new CM690 came last week along with all the other parts I ordered:


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dandoekno* 
Well my cm690 is old and I've been tinkering with it a lot and now when I try to put the Front panel cover back on the top part just wont stay it keeps getting loose like it won't snap in. I think I've worn down the thing that's suppose to go into the hole. Anyone got an ideas to help fix this? Thanks.

i have an extra panel if you want but its going to be missing the reset button. i broke the one with the case and asked for a rma. took them a few weeks or so but they sent me a whole new front cover. or you culd order a new one from CM.http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=197 the shipping may kill it for you tho. could always try to rma it?!?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
rly? I had no idea.






lol, i stopped at 20 seconds....







haha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wow. You're a snob. You're also trolling. And yes: there is a difference between a troll and a person who is trolling. The term Trolling was derived from fishing where you use a trolling motor to go along at slow speeds with your fishing lure in the water hoping to catch some fish. So, you're hoping somebody will take your bait.

A troll is a fictitious creature.

Yeah, we're all so inferior to you, right?

Amen. I think you hit the nail right on the head. This guy is doing nothing but looking down on us as though we're totally inferior and a bit clueless because we are so enthusiastic about a $60 case.

By the way, FAF: it's not a $60 case. It usually goes for $79.99 before shipping. I'm just taking the opportunity to tell you when you're wrong, that's all.

Yeah, you do that. Bye! Good riddance!









haha, you're going deep to show your opinion









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
My new CM690 came last week along with all the other parts I ordered:

looks good mate, nice clean blue setup







and as far as i can see youve done a great job on the cable management!







(could you show some more pics from the side?)

[edit]i pwnd goatspead, first post of the 80'th page


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


[edit]i pwnd goatspead, first post of the 80'th page


lol if i wasn't being lazy i could have had it









the 10$ for the front panel is sweet maybe get the front and top and try some color mix like the red with blue under the mesh would look sweet.









only in blue


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


lol if i wasn't being lazy i could have had it









the 10$ for the front panel is sweet maybe get the front and top and try some color mix like the red with blue under the mesh would look sweet.









only in blue










YOU LAZY ... Bastard lol
i think if you go blue you need something like fluorene blue, cause normal blue will be less noticable than bright blue... and i guess that would look a lot nicer...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


YOU LAZY ... Bastard lol
i think if you go blue you need something like fluorene blue, cause normal blue will be less noticable than bright blue... and i guess that would look a lot nicer...










just a subtle blue not something to loud. the only problem is you wouldn't see it very well where my case is being covered on the top and the front of it facing away from me lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, mine is under my desk, i could also have some stupid ugly system, cause i cant see it 95% of the time...









but its just what you want, if you want to see it as bright as your led's inside the case i would choose vor fluorene, i think that would give an awsome result...

if you dont want to see it go for normal blue...


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, i stopped at 20 seconds....







haha

haha, you're going deep to show your opinion










looks good mate, nice clean blue setup







and as far as i can see youve done a great job on the cable management!







(could you show some more pics from the side?)

[edit]i pwnd goatspead, first post of the 80'th page


Cheers mate. I just put it together quickly to make sure everything was working. The cables are messy at the moment but I will be doing it all properly soon and maybe spraying the inside black


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Cheers mate. I just put it together quickly to make sure everything was working. The cables are messy at the moment but I will be doing it all properly soon and maybe spraying the inside black










With your rig I would say leave it the way it is instead of painting it black. They blue/grey looks good. Maybe paint it a nice metallic grey or something? Or even white? But of course it would still look good if you painted it black too.


----------



## gotspeed

i would paint it. black and blue psu and the black in the heatsink would look sweet. even blue mobo.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
haha, you're going deep to show your opinion









hehe yep!


----------



## gotspeed

lol first post on the next page again

http://www.lfsforum.net/showthread.p...55#post1265555


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Cheers mate. I just put it together quickly to make sure everything was working. The cables are messy at the moment but I will be doing it all properly soon and maybe spraying the inside black










well, for a quick installation its nice, if i do it quick you cant see any hardware cause the cables are in front of everything...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i would paint it. black and blue psu and the black in the heatsink would look sweet. even blue mobo.


ye, thats a nice combo, but white/grey would also be nice, its just up to him i guess...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


lol first post on the next page again

http://www.lfsforum.net/showthread.p...55#post1265555


..............


----------



## Floy

Right, I will be ordering the megahalem tomorrow, along with more case fans. I just wanted to hear your opinions about the fans and their placement...

I thought about ordering two 25mm Scythe Slip Stream 1600 rpm fans for intake. Would they be a good choice?

If so, I thought about this kind of placement...

Front: Two Scythe Slip Stream 1600 rpm
Rear: Stock CM690 front LED fan
Top: The other two stock CM690 fans.

Would that be a good setup or should I replace the stock fans as well? Also, should I add a fan to the bottom?

EDIT: I will also be using a fan controller...the Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme Silver...I cannot get the black version anywhere in Germany and I do not want to pay the extra premium for buying it from the UK...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Right, I will be ordering the megahalem tomorrow, along with more case fans. I just wanted to hear your opinions about the fans and their placement...

I thought about ordering two 25mm Scythe Slip Stream 1600 rpm fans for intake. Would they be a good choice?

If so, I thought about this kind of placement...

Front: Two Scythe Slip Stream 1600 rpm
Rear: Stock CM690 front LED fan
Top: The other two stock CM690 fans.

Would that be a good setup or should I replace the stock fans as well? Also, should I add a fan to the bottom?

EDIT: I will also be using a fan controller...the Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme Silver...I cannot get the black version anywhere in Germany and I do not want to pay the extra premium for buying it from the UK...

Can't see anything wrong with that although I believe the Slipstreams are kind of pricey.

EDIT - Just noticed too, if you're going to be running the Slipstreams off a fan controller, I recommend going with the highest RPM Slipstreams you can get, that way you'll have access to a wider range of fan speeds with the controller. You can easily run a 3000 rpm fan at 1600 rpm with a controller.


----------



## Floy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Can't see anything wrong with that although I believe the Slipstreams are kind of pricey.

I can get one slip stream for 7,90â‚¬...fans are pretty cheap here.
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...20x25mm--.html


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
I can get one slip stream for 7,90â‚¬...fans are pretty cheap here.
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...20x25mm--.html

Yeah, my bad, it's the S-Flex that are the $$$ ones.


----------



## Floy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Yeah, my bad, it's the S-Flex that are the $$$ ones.

Correct, those are about twice as much as the Slip Streams. Still, the Slip Streams should be ok then?

Also, should I care about adding a sixth fan to the bottom? If so, what should I get for it?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Correct, those are about twice as much as the Slip Streams. Still, the Slip Streams should be ok then?

Also, should I care about adding a sixth fan to the bottom? If so, what should I get for it?

Get the highest RPM Slipstreams you can if you are running them of a fan controller though, you get a larger RPM range that way. And you could use another Slipstream at the bottom. The bottom fan blows at the GPU area pretty well, I would use it. But I also have 7 Ultra Kaze 3000's in my case, so I like my airflow.


----------



## Floy

I have heard reports that if you use a high RPM fan and tone it down with fan controller, it makes clicking noises...is this true?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
I have heard reports that if you use a high RPM fan and tone it down with fan controller, it makes clicking noises...is this true?

So they say, but I haven't encountered it yet. I think it only applies to sleeve bearing fans, which, the Slipstreams are as well as my Ultra Kaze's. Like I said though, I've not seen it and all of mine are run at 1200 RPM or 1600 RPM on the rad. And I've had them for months now running that way.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ive got slipstream 1900rpm fans on my rad, and if i slow them down to 800-1200rpm i dont hear anything, so maybe they just had a bad fan or something... but i dont have that noise.


----------



## e6800xe




----------



## gotspeed

@e6800xe pretty nice

i think if i come across another blue led fan i might put it at the back side of the cd bay area. one fan at the front pulling air in and one in the back pushing it towards the cpu fan. what you guys think? shouldn't add any noise at all since it would be deep inside the case. and should have a pretty good flow of air through it.


----------



## Advil

i installed an arctic cooling 1000rpm silent fan on the side panel and cant hear the noise i was hearing using the cm stock fan .


----------



## Floy

Alright, the 1900RPM version costs the SAME as the 1600, so I will be getting 3 of them then. I will be ordering today. Cheers for the help!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Alright, the 1900RPM version costs the SAME as the 1600, so I will be getting 3 of them then. I will be ordering today. Cheers for the help!


nice, im sure it'll keep it cool








gl with it


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


nice, im sure it'll keep it cool








gl with it










I just ordered them. I should be getting them later this week.

Too bad the AMD Retention Module for the Prolimatech Megahalem is out of stock EVERYWHERE, so I will not be able use the megahalem until October. It is a good thing I did NOT order it yet. So I will be trying my best with cable management with the Dark Night.


----------



## gotspeed

why is this the fix.....

  
 



  



 
 it is almost imposable to hear but it was buzzing before and after it stopped lol

on a side note the people that can hear the buzz on there case how old are you and the ones with out the buzz how old are you?? i may have a theory


----------



## Advil

Quote:



it is almost imposable to hear but it was buzzing before and after it stopped lol

on a side note the people that can hear the buzz on there case how old are you and the ones with out the buzz how old are you?? i may have a theory


I cant hear anything!!!! 
do u mean the buzz from the side fan or the top fan ?!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
I cant hear anything!!!!
do u mean the buzz from the side fan or the top fan ?!

its kinda just the whole case. i can touch the top or the side and it goes away. theres no side fans so i don't know why touching the side panel would stop it.

on the noise i was talking about your own case. the sound in the video i think isn't high enough frequency to record it.


----------



## TwoCables

My theory isn't the person's hearing ability, but rather when the case was made My CM 690 doesn't have the noises many of you are describing, but I have noticed a trend that 690's that are newer than mine seem to commonly receive complaints about noise.

So, to everyone who's 690 is making these noises: how long ago did you buy the case? I ordered mine from ChiefValue on April 3rd, 2008.


----------



## gotspeed

idk twopenises maybe you do have something in one of those heads

the older case in the other room doesn't make any noise, however it also isn't modded and only has 2 120 mm fans in it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


idk twopenises maybe you do have something in one of those heads

the older case in the other room doesn't make any noise, however it also isn't modded and only has 2 120 mm fans in it.


Ah ha! So that's confirmation #1 of my theory. I'm looking forward to seeing how many more I get.









However, I need to know how old the 690's are. This not only helps me, but it also helps others.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

I can't get this noise issue on the case.. I tested mine several times @ max speed and aside from the fans I can't hear any noise coming "from the case" ..

Better to double check your screws tightened it to the point it does not have any space to vibrate..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


I can't get this noise issue on the case.. I tested mine several times @ max speed and aside from the fans I can't hear any noise coming "from the case" ..

Better to double check your screws tightened it to the point it does not have any space to vibrate..










When did you buy your case?


----------



## Advil

I bought the 690 about 2 weeks ago and using a side fan really makes a lot of noise,
i replaced it with a silent fan and cant hear a thing , except the sound of my old 
psu fan which i installed at the bottom (not noise just the sound of the fan spining which is ok)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


I bought the 690 about 2 weeks ago and using a side fan really makes a lot of noise,
i replaced it with a silent fan and cant hear a thing , except the sound of my old 
psu fan which i installed at the bottom (not noise just the sound of the fan spining which is ok)

















Ah yes: another confirmation that the newer CM 690's are noisier! Keep them replies coming, guys.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

the side fan on all cm 690's should be loud... i've been re-reading the entire thread and every few pages there's someone complaining about the noise. This is over a year ago, mind you.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Mine is noiseless, with 5 120x38 Ultra Kaze's ,and I've had it for at least 6 months. Can't remember when exactly, but long enough ago that I paid over $100 for it. It was the nVidia version though. Of course the fans make noise, I mean noiseless as in no case rattles or anything.


----------



## gotspeed

i think its more has to do with age and being able to hear the noise. mine is pretty high pitched and my parents have never said any thing about it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
the side fan on all cm 690's should be loud... i've been re-reading the entire thread and every few pages there's someone complaining about the noise. This is over a year ago, mind you.

What kind of noises were they talking about?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i think its more has to do with age and being able to hear the noise. mine is pretty high pitched and my parents have never said any thing about it.

Oh. I thought we were only referring to like rattling, buzzing, and other sounds related to the fan vibrating. I mean, you are right that such high-pitched sounds become absolutely inaudible as you get older, but I have been saying that mine is rattle/buzz free. It's just the soft sound of moving air. But to be able to hear that, I have to put my ear up to it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What kind of noises were they talking about?

Oh. I thought we were only referring to like rattling, buzzing, and other sounds related to the fan vibrating. I mean, you are right that such high-pitched sounds become absolutely inaudible as you get older, but I have been saying that mine is rattle/buzz free. It's just the soft sound of moving air. But to be able to hear that, I have to put my ear up to it.

it sounds like a cell phone on vibrate like in between the top and the bottom part of the top of the case.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
When did you buy your case?

About 11 months ago ..









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
it sounds like a cell phone on vibrate like in between the top and the bottom part of the top of the case.

I believe thats the pure power of the fans you use .. what fans are you using btw?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
About 11 months ago ..









I believe thats the pure power of the fans you use .. what fans are you using btw?

the 40 cfm cooler master fans.... nothing special just 2 on top with zip ties. the zip ties are tight and the top of the case is all locked in but








. lol

maybe i need to steal the case from the other computer paint it black drill the holes cut it all up and do the rest of the hacking on it and put my stuff in it for my room







lol


----------



## YaGit(TM)

I have a generic case fan and it does sound like what you are saying like a vibrating buzz but very soft buzz but still audible after putting some grease on it the noise disappear .. may be your fans are dried-up.. how old is it? nvm .. just put some lubricant on it


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


I have a generic case fan and it does sound like what you are saying like a vibrating buzz but very soft buzz but still audible after putting some grease on it the noise disappear .. may be your fans are dried-up.. how old is it? nvm .. just put some lubricant on it










its not legal yet! leave it alone you can't have it lol. would it be "dried" up after 6 months or so? and what kind of grease should i use. just wd40 or like automotive grease? maybe someone from Athens can send me some......


----------



## ruffo

Hey hoping to join the club. I added the window and cut some holes so I could hide the wires better, and painted it black, and it glows blue, but its too hard to see with flash. I might add something else to hide the bottom wires coming from hard drive. And I cheat cause I use an usb dvd/cd/drive burner drive that was given to me, so I dont have to do deal with those wires. And im not the best photographer, I dont really get how to take good pictures of it to portray its coolness.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


why is this the fix.....





it is almost imposable to hear but it was buzzing before and after it stopped lol

on a side note the people that can hear the buzz on there case how old are you and the ones with out the buzz how old are you?? i may have a theory


lol, im 19 and i dont hear it...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


My theory isn't the person's hearing ability, but rather when the case was made My CM 690 doesn't have the noises many of you are describing, but I have noticed a trend that 690's that are newer than mine seem to commonly receive complaints about noise.

So, to everyone who's 690 is making these noises: how long ago did you buy the case? I ordered mine from ChiefValue on April 3rd, 2008.


i bought it from someone i know, and he bought it somewhere around august 2008...







anyways, my top is modded, i have a rad there with 2 high speed fans and a large cutout in the middle of the top...







only the cover is painted and removed 100+ times


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruffo*


Hey hoping to join the club. I added the window and cut some holes so I could hide the wires better, and painted it black, and it glows blue, but its too hard to see with flash. I might add something else to hide the bottom wires coming from hard drive. And I cheat cause I use an usb dvd/cd/drive burner drive that was given to me, so I dont have to do deal with those wires. And im not the best photographer, I dont really get how to take good pictures of it to portray its coolness. 


















take them with out flash and if you can mount the camera on a hard surface and use the timer on it if it has one. so you can push the button and let it sit till it takes the photo and wait for it to finish

side note. i just botched my windows 7 install some how







. installed a game i downloaded... and now i got a corrupt .sys file







and it trys to fix the boot and fails then reboots and tries again


----------



## TwoCables

Ruffo: I agree that you can take a picture without the flash. But if you want to avoid having any blur, then set the camera on a stationary surface so that the camera is absolutely not moving. Or, if the camera has a timer, then set the camera on a stationary surface and use the timer.

Believe it or not, you don't have to be a photographer to take halfway decent pictures.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its not legal yet! leave it alone you can't have it lol. would it be "dried" up after 6 months or so? and what kind of grease should i use. just wd40 or like automotive grease? maybe someone from Athens can send me some......

lol ..









The wd40 will just leak out.. Try the ones that looks like these i don't know what brand but any will do















the one on the left ..


----------



## maxnanabas09

hi to all new member here

CM690 user from Philippines


----------



## maxnanabas09

edit


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxnanabas09* 


















hi to all new member here

CM690 user from Philippines

Welcome to the club!


----------



## rchads89

question about the stock side panel..... Having both fans at the side 120mm ones does it disrupt airflow in anyway?? Maybe the stock cpu cooler?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
question about the stock side panel..... Having both fans at the side 120mm ones does it disrupt airflow in anyway?? Maybe the stock cpu cooler?

The idea behind the fan that would be across from the CPU is that it would assist a stock CPU cooler. But for people like me who have a giant heatsink, it isn't physically possible to stick a fan there. But even if it _could_ fit, I still wouldn't want to stick a fan there because the heatsink's fan isn't pointing towards the CPU, but rather either out the back or out the top (mine happens to be pointing out the top).

So, if you plan on only using the stock CPU cooler, then it might make sense to stick a fan on that part of the side panel. But if you plan on using anything else where the fan is pointing either out the back or the top, then it would probably be a waste of a fan to stick one there.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxnanabas09* 

hi to all new member here

CM690 user from Philippines

nice rig! welcome to the club


----------



## maxnanabas09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
nice rig! welcome to the club

















thanks!


----------



## FAF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wow. You're a snob. You're also trolling. And yes: there is a difference between a troll and a person who is trolling. The term Trolling was derived from fishing where you use a trolling motor to go along at slow speeds with your fishing lure in the water hoping to catch some fish. So, you're hoping somebody will take your bait.

A troll is a fictitious creature.

Yeah, we're all so inferior to you, right?

Amen. I think you hit the nail right on the head. This guy is doing nothing but looking down on us as though we're totally inferior and a bit clueless because we are so enthusiastic about a $60 case.

By the way, FAF: it's not a $60 case. It usually goes for $79.99 before shipping. I'm just taking the opportunity to tell you when you're wrong, that's all.

Yeah, you do that. Bye! Good riddance!









You call me a snob, yet you act this way? go suck a railroad pike. It's a good thing I don't need your guys help, because you treat your members like crap. I was confused as to why there is a club for a computer case. I didn't call you out and give you guys trash. YOU did this.

To the few of you who helped me, thank you for your courtesy.

To the butt-munches who treated me like crap, grow up, and learn some damn respect.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FAF* 
You call me a snob, yet you act this way? go suck a railroad pike. It's a good thing I don't need your guys help, because you treat your members like crap. I was confused as to why there is a club for a computer case. I didn't call you out and give you guys trash. YOU did this.

To the few of you who helped me, thank you for your courtesy.

To the butt-munches who treated me like crap, grow up, and learn some damn respect.

Then I misunderstood your intention. But now that I know I misunderstood your intentions, I take back what I said. Believe it or not, I want to work this out with you. I mean, again: I'm pretty sure now that I must've misunderstood you. I mean, I have to wonder now: were you just clowning around a little bit just like the rest of us do here in the CM 690 club? Or, were you genuinely surprised that there are clubs for certain computer parts? I admit that if I came to Overclock.net having never built my own computer before, then I would be surprised too. I mean, it would indeed seem kind of silly to me; but now that I know this is quite a passion for us, it's very easy to get kinda nuts over a particular part, or several of them. For example, I really, really, really like power supplies. lol

So yeah, we do indeed have a club for this case. It's just that good of a case. In other words, if you end up trying to decide on which case to get, then one of your considerations can definitely be the CM 690. It's one of those cases that should cost more money, but it doesn't! I mean, it has a bottom-mounted power supply design, it has excellent cable management options, it has a tool-less design all the way throughout the entire case (except for the front fan filter), it has side-ways mounted hard drive rail mounts which slide and snap neatly into place thereby making it extremely easy to install hard drives and also to uninstall or swap them out.

Beyond that, it has excellent airflow, the option to have up to 8 fans in it, you can fit a complete water cooling system in it as well as a radiator in the top of the case, and also one of the best cases around for people who like to make modifications. Oh, and one of my favorite features are the rounded edges inside the case so that I can't cut myself on any sharp metal edges.

So for what you can get out of this case, and for the host of features that it has, it should actually cost much more than $100, but thankfully Cooler Master cut some corners here and there and made it much more affordable. And fortunately, those corners that they cut aren't all that noticeable.

So, yeah: the CM 690 is an excellent choice and I am very happy to own one!

In other words, FAF: I apologize for being stupid and not understanding what you meant and for not understanding your intentions.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FAF* 
You call me a snob, yet you act this way? go suck a railroad pike. It's a good thing I don't need your guys help, because you treat your members like crap. I was confused as to why there is a club for a computer case. I didn't call you out and give you guys trash. YOU did this.

To the few of you who helped me, thank you for your courtesy.

To the butt-munches who treated me like crap, grow up, and learn some damn respect.

I suppose the
speaker club
headphones club
CM 590
CM HAF 932
various antec
XFX fan club
EVGA boycott club
various GPU and CPU owners clubs, including the useless "blue crew", "green machine", and "red tide" clubs
Firefox club
Softdrink club

just to name a few, are less ridiculous









some of those clubs don't even talk about anything, just a bunch of clubs saying "add me!!". In this club we talk constructively about the case... among other things









seriously, i don't know where all the hate is coming from. Just calm down. If you like the club, great, participate. If not, leave.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I suppose the
speaker club
headphones club
CM 590
CM HAF 932
various antec
XFX fan club
EVGA boycott club
various GPU and CPU owners clubs, including the useless "blue crew", "green machine", and "red tide" clubs
Firefox club
Softdrink club

just to name a few, are less ridiculous









some of those clubs don't even talk about anything, just a bunch of clubs saying "add me!!". In this club we talk constructively about the case... among other things









seriously, i don't know where all the hate is coming from. Just calm down. If you like the club, great, participate. If not, leave.

^^^ you forgot car club


----------



## sweffymo

Twopenises: I bought my CM 690 in June and I don't hear any buzzing or humming... Just a lot of whooshing from my 7x 120mms (6x case fans and the PSU fan), 2x 92mms, 2x 80mms (including the one on my GPU), and 1x 25mm I stole from a 1U case... Plus there is a little bit of noise generated by my 4890 because whenever my computer is turned on I'm folding... Plus the makeshift wind tunnel I made out of a 2-liter bottle.

By the way, moving my bottom fan to the 5.25" bay and making the wind tunnel dropped my core and NB temps by about 5c idle and 3c load... Sitting the 25mm on top of my GPU pushing air under my CPU cooler to my NB lowered my NB tempe by another 3c idle and 2c load.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

FAF, I don't know where the hell you live to only pay $60 for the case... I just got my nVidia edition CM690 for $215NZ... It's hell expensive for me but it's worth it. It looks incredible and I know that once I move my gear into it, it will be far quieter than the Thermaltake Soprano body and Tsunami front that I am currently using.

There is nothing strange about creating a club for something that many people would swear by. It's like having a car club. You create it because you want to hang around with people who share your respect for that car. You show off your car to others and they show off theirs to you. You talk about specs and what you plan on doing to improve it etc. It's just the same for this case. We're a bunch of like-minded people who think this case is fantastic and want to clump together and drool over it


----------



## TwoDigitz

How do i join this club? I have 2 main rigs and 1 is CM 690.

Here are my pix for authentication :


























Some more pix in me gallery


----------



## bobfig

thats all it takes. nice computer. and i like the idea u did with the fan controler. i may steal that some day


----------



## Floy

So I am working on my cable management right now. So far everything has been alright, but I noticed that my 8-pin 12v CPU power connector is too short!

Obviously I have put my PSU cables through the hole right next to the PSU and then I wanted to put the 8pin 12v CPU power connector through the top big hole and to my motherboard. It reaches the motherboard, but not where it should!

So, would the easiest solution be to buy an 8pin extender? Or would it be better to get a 6pin PCIe to 8pin 12v CPU power adapter? Or does it make a difference?

This is the adapter I have been thinking about...

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...-cm::6613.html

It is 8pin - 4 plus 4...


----------



## AIpha

Hmm...if I'm doing a build with this case am I included in it?










although I'm building it for someone else. xD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

What to do if youve got too much time...xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Hmm...if I'm doing a build with this case am I included in it?









although I'm building it for someone else. xD

if its not your sigrig you wont be included but the owner of that case, at least if he posts here.
You can only join if you own one yourselve


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
So I am working on my cable management right now. So far everything has been alright, but I noticed that my 8-pin 12v CPU power connector is too short!

Obviously I have put my PSU cables through the hole right next to the PSU and then I wanted to put the 8pin 12v CPU power connector through the top big hole and to my motherboard. It reaches the motherboard, but not where it should!

So, would the easiest solution be to buy an 8pin extender? Or would it be better to get a 6pin PCIe to 8pin 12v CPU power adapter? Or does it make a difference?

This is the adapter I have been thinking about...

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...-cm::6613.html

It is 8pin - 4 plus 4...

get a 8 pin cpu extender the pci-e have different cuts on the plug so it wouldn't fit for cpu power. tried


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz* 
How do i join this club?

According to the OP of this thread, send iandroo888 a private message with a link to your post number (right-click yours which is #7962, and use your browser's option to copy the link location), and you may also tell him why you're sending this to him.

That's all there is to it. Welcome to the club! And by the way: nice name.


----------



## Smoochy

Unmoded with GTX 275 in SLi.

A video of my setup before the fan controller was installed.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smoochy* 
Unmoded with GTX 275 in SLi.

A video of my setup before the fan controller was installed.






cool pics/movie!!!


----------



## Floy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
get a 8 pin cpu extender the pci-e have different cuts on the plug so it wouldn't fit for cpu power. tried









Yep, that's the one I ordered. Should be here tomorrow...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Alright. Today my bf and I spent 5 hours shifting my hardware from my old Thermaltake 'Soprani' (combo of their Soprano and Tsunami cases), into my lovely new CM690 nVidia edition case. Please be aware that a) Can't find my camera so had to use a crappy point and shoot. b) The purpose of the work we did today was to just get it all up and running. It's still incredibly untidy in my view and as I fix it up I'll update my pictures. c) I can't do all the modifying I want until I have saved up for all my new gear- i7 920 etc. No point painting it, scratching it putting/taking my current stuff in and out then the new stuff









So without further ado, I present to you my modded CM690 nVidia, aka Green Machine.

Minus side: Removed the fan grill from the bottom of the case. Padded up the edges of my radiator with foam and then used black tape to cover it over to look tidy (did the same with the pump to stop vibrations). Seals it all off nicely. Fan is taped down to the radiator rather than being screwed. Allows for easy removal and again the tape stops air escaping through the gaps. Tank amazingly sits where it is without needing to be tied back. Yay!










Want to get a fan with a green LED instead of blue to match my black and green setup.










You can't see it here but I cut out the gay honeycomb grill at the front and the top. Much happier with it now!










Can't see it here either but the second day I had this case (wasn't even using the darn thing) I managed to scratch the bottom half of the perspex in a pretty obvious and chunky way







So I put it back in the box and left it for two weeks so I wouldn't get upset every time I saw it lol.










Cable management to happen tomorrow! Quite looking forward to it actually.










UPDATE
Painted the lock sliders on the 5.2 1/4" tooless devices thanks to Bastiaan's video.









Some yummy foam to make it look tidy. Foam is like carpet imo lol.









Drilled this out and filed it down (didn't take a photo once I was done but it looked awesome) for fan cable management.









Drilled another hole beneath the fan controller so that I could hook up the front green fan, just for aesthetics

















Night shot with UV lights going









Bought some bolts and nuts to keep the mesh in place on the side panel. The fan was in the way of my pump -.- Painted the bolts green.









My dad gave me a hand with the hacksaw and we cut some spaces out of the ridge on the side of the mobo tray. So now I don't have a bulging case

















Shot with the 30cm green neon going









Side shot with neon









Sucks coz the camera makes the neon look more cyan than what it really is. A lot more yellow in that green than the camera will capture. And when I get the time I'll take some 'studio' shots








Future plans: Paint the case so that some of the insides are metallic black and others metallic green. It's going to work out really well I think! Hope you guys like my progress so far


----------



## bobfig

Nicely done







FYI those fans you can solder new leds to it inssted of buying new ones


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Alright. Today my bf and I spent 5 hours shifting my hardware from my old Thermaltake 'Soprani' (combo of their Soprano and Tsunami cases), into my lovely new CM690 nVidia edition case. Please be aware that a) Can't find my camera so had to use a crappy point and shoot. b) The purpose of the work we did today was to just get it all up and running. It's still incredibly untidy in my view and as I fix it up I'll update my pictures. c) I can't do all the modifying I want until I have saved up for all my new gear- i7 920 etc. No point painting it, scratching it putting/taking my current stuff in and out then the new stuff









So without further ado, I present to you my modded CM690 nVidia, aka Green Machine.

Minus side: Removed the fan grill from the bottom of the case. Padded up the edges of my radiator with foam and then used black tape to cover it over to look tidy (did the same with the pump to stop vibrations). Seals it all off nicely. Fan is taped down to the radiator rather than being screwed. Allows for easy removal and again the tape stops air escaping through the gaps. Tank amazingly sits where it is without needing to be tied back. Yay!

Want to get a fan with a green LED instead of blue to match my black and green setup.

You can't see it here but I cut out the gay honeycomb grill at the front and the top. Much happier with it now!

Can't see it here either but the second day I had this case (wasn't even using the darn thing) I managed to scratch the bottom half of the perspex in a pretty obvious and chunky way







So I put it back in the box and left it for two weeks so I wouldn't get upset every time I saw it lol.

Cable management to happen tomorrow! Quite looking forward to it actually.

Future plans: Paint the case so that some of the insides are metallic black and others metallic green. It's going to work out really well I think! Hope you guys like my progress so far









Nice job! i like that nvidia case, if i didnt put this much work in my normal edition i would buy that one and mod it








Now ive got to wait for the "finished" case.

little question, Do we ever finish with these casemods? cause if im done im looking forward to the next mod...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
Nicely done







FYI those fans you can solder new leds to it inssted of buying new ones

Oh cool. Unfortunately I don't have access to a soldering iron, so I'll just have to buy a new fan lol.

Getting better temperatures with this new water loop as well. 30 idle with radiator fan on low, whereas it was previously about 35-38 with the fan on medium. It's probably good that it's sitting at those temperatures as we're coming into summer in New Zealand and it gets very hot in my room. I came back from school after having left the pc on with the rad fan on low all day and it was idling at about 50-60 degrees lol. Hopefully the chances of that happening again are lowering!

And yes Bastiaan, it is a nice looking case. I saw the standard 690 and this one and decided I would fork out the extra $80 for this. I'm absolutely loving it so far. And no, we never finish case mods







There is ALWAYS something we are able to find to try and improve or change.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Oh cool. Unfortunately I don't think I'll have access to a soldering iron after next week so unless I'm quick about it, I'll probably have to buy a new fan









Getting better temperatures with this new water loop as well. 30 idle with radiator fan on low, whereas it was previously about 35-38 with the fan on medium. It's probably good that it's sitting at those temperatures as we're coming into summer in New Zealand and it gets very hot in my room. I came back from school after having left the pc on with the rad fan on low all day and it was idling at about 50-60 degrees lol. Hopefully the chances of that happening again are lowering!

And yes Bastiaan, it is a nice looking case. I saw the standard 690 and this one and decided I would fork out the extra $80 for this. I'm absolutely loving it so far. And no, we never finish case mods







There is ALWAYS something we are able to find to try and improve or change.

hmm, lucky you that youve seen that green one before buying any other case...








i bought this case from a colleague. He had it running with an amd 2.6ghz dual, hd4650, 450w psu, 2dvd drives, foxconn mAtx mobo, 2 gig ram and a scythe mugen. I bought that with screen, keyboard, mouse, jbl creation sound system and a lot of other stuff for only 400 euro thats about $580... couldnt resist it, cause i knew some little things about that 690, great airflow etc, but not that there was a perfect looking nvidia edition...









and for that question, its was actualy a rhetorical question....







but ye, we never finish, to the annoyance of all the family...









anyways, keep up the good work


----------



## rchads89

Anyone no were i can get the clear side panel from in the UK (websites)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, lucky you that youve seen that green one before buying any other case...








i bought this case from a colleague. He had it running with an amd 2.6ghz dual, hd4650, 450w psu, 2dvd drives, foxconn mAtx mobo, 2 gig ram and a scythe mugen. I bought that with screen, keyboard, mouse, jbl creation sound system and a lot of other stuff for only 400 euro thats about $580... couldnt resist it, cause i knew some little things about that 690, great airflow etc, but not that there was a perfect looking nvidia edition...









and for that question, its was actualy a rhetorical question....







but ye, we never finish, to the annoyance of all the family...









anyways, keep up the good work









Yeah I figured it was a rhetorical question but I chose to answer it anyway!







I feel like a traitor as just after I purchased the nVidia edition, I got an ATi card. I feel guilty every time I look at the card and I plan on saving for a GTX 275 just to make me feel better! But I did also make a wallpaper to look like the front of the case with a green ATi label instead. http://noir-badger.deviantart.com/ar...-ATI-136982388


----------



## hackintosh

Name: Hackintosh

I have the nVidia edition:


















And of course, the insides:
(Some things in DIRE need of upgrades)









And to everyone, the Halo 3 posters are my brothers, I just moved in his room and I haven't had time to rip them up ;D


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hackintosh* 
Name: Hackintosh

I have the nVidia edition:

(Some things in DIRE need of upgrades)

And to everyone, the Halo 3 posters are my brothers, I just moved in his room and I haven't had time to rip them up ;D

Very nice! The nVidia edition cases really do look nice, stock or modded


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Alright. Today *my bf and I* spent 5 hours shifting my hardware from my old Thermaltake 'Soprani' (combo of their Soprano and Tsunami cases), into my lovely new CM690 nVidia edition case. Please be aware that a) Can't find my camera so had to use a crappy point and shoot. b) The purpose of the work we did today was to just get it all up and running. It's still incredibly untidy in my view and as I fix it up I'll update my pictures. c) I can't do all the modifying I want until I have saved up for all my new gear- i7 920 etc. No point painting it, scratching it putting/taking my current stuff in and out then the new stuff

















thought you were a guy for a moment...


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







thought you were a guy for a moment...









+1


----------



## bobfig

wow u guys are slow...... i got my cudi shot after i saw that yesterday.... so im good how about you?


----------



## Smoochy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hackintosh* 
Name: Hackintosh

I have the nVidia edition:


















And of course, the insides:
(Some things in DIRE need of upgrades)









And to everyone, the Halo 3 posters are my brothers, I just moved in his room and I haven't had time to rip them up ;D

Ahh, we put our Corsair badges in the same place lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







thought you were a guy for a moment...

you were not here when we came up with her nick name where you?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
you were not here when we came up with her nick name where you?

i'm sure i was, since i've read every post in this thread at least once.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
squirtm0nkey maybe... na lol hmmm

GUYS WE NEED A NAME FOR HER ASAP


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
spermm0nkey if he put it in a beer crate it wouldn't be in a cm690 case like it is now and he couldn't post it in here.....










none of this rings a bell?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

ahh yes squirtmonkey.. mhm.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yeah I figured it was a rhetorical question but I chose to answer it anyway!







I feel like a traitor as just after I purchased the nVidia edition, I got an ATi card. I feel guilty every time I look at the card and I plan on saving for a GTX 275 just to make me feel better! But I did also make a wallpaper to look like the front of the case with a green ATi label instead. http://noir-badger.deviantart.com/ar...-ATI-136982388


lol, why do you feel like a traitor? i like the nvidia cards, but i have no problem with ati at all. If i didnt have my 9600gt, bought an sli mobo and upgraded it to the gtx275 i could have an ati card right now, but i cant crossfire them on my mobo, so that would be a waste of money...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hackintosh*


Name: Hackintosh

I have the nVidia edition:

And of course, the insides:
(Some things in DIRE need of upgrades)

And to everyone, the Halo 3 posters are my brothers, I just moved in his room and I haven't had time to rip them up ;D


looks good! i like the green monsters









Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*









thought you were a guy for a moment...


uh, ur slow









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*









+1


and u too!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


wow u guys are slow...... i got my cudi shot after i saw that yesterday.... so im good how about you?


ye they are








but yesterday? that means that you arent slow but not really fast either...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


you were not here when we came up with her nick name where you?


i guess they didnt see it...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


i'm sure i was, since i've read every post in this thread at least once.


Read them *all* again, maybe therse some usefull information for you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


none of this rings a bell?


lol, dont give too much hints at the same time









Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


ahh yes squirtmonkey.. mhm.


Whohooo, he gets it









lol, couldnt resist to put it all in one post


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Read them *all* again, maybe therse some usefull information for you










...which i am in the process of doing. Hence the "at least once". Up to page 23 or something i think.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


...which i am in the process of doing. Hence the "at least once". Up to page 23 or something i think.


lol, youve got tooo much time i guess


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I lolled at ALL of you







Today I spent about 3hrs working on the cables and tidying up my case some more. Put foam on the bottom, black insulation tape around the bright sata cables and also had some INCREDIBLE cable management going at the back until.... I realised I'd ****ed something incredibly important up: power for the fan controller. DOH! Turns out my longest molex cable is the only one long enough to get to the fan controller, and also the only one long enough to get to the dvd drive and removable hdd tray. So I had to prioritise and it means that I can't take pictures tonight of all my hard work because it's back to being a frigging mess. Just need to get the extender and I'll be all ready to parade my beast for a second round ;P

And bastiaan, I guess I feel guilty because I was so excited about getting an nVidia case and being a fangirl! Now I'm like some cheap slut who sold her grandma for drugs or something...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


...which i am in the process of doing. Hence the "at least once". Up to page 23 or something i think.


And you certainly get points for dedication. I gave up after about the 100th page I think and then just clicked through the links to all the modded cases


----------



## TheScOuT

Have a few updates...

New parts: WD Caviar Blue 320GB ( local store ) 
eVGA 780i ( bought on another forum ) 
Corsair Dominator ( Newegg )
Corsair Dominator fans ( Local store )

Cut out hard drive rack and mounted the hard drives in the 5'' drive bays with the Scythe mounting kit. Real easy actually...took about 10 minutes with a Dremel and a touch of spray paint.

I love this motherboard already







The first thing I did was a BIOS flash then set FSB to 1600 and the RAM to 1200 and it has ran smooth as silk for over a month. I wanna do some testing this week and see what it'll do


----------



## TwoCables

lol Bastiaan! Now that looked like fun! hehe


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
And you certainly get points for dedication. I gave up after about the 100th page I think and then just clicked through the links to all the modded cases









note: that's page 23 on 100 posts per page... therefore equivalent to 230 "normal" pages. lol

funny which posts i remember reading from months back though...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
note: that's page 23 on 100 posts per page... therefore equivalent to 230 "normal" pages. lol

funny which posts i remember reading from months back though...

Goodness... And here I am on 10 posts per page -.-


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Goodness... And here I am on 10 posts per page -.-

haha it's easy to change... just go User CP>Edit Options, then scroll down to "Number of Posts to Show Per Page", and change the value to 100.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I lolled at ALL of you







Today I spent about 3hrs working on the cables and tidying up my case some more. Put foam on the bottom, black insulation tape around the bright sata cables and also had some INCREDIBLE cable management going at the back until.... I realised I'd ****ed something incredibly important up: power for the fan controller. DOH! Turns out my longest molex cable is the only one long enough to get to the fan controller, and also the only one long enough to get to the dvd drive and removable hdd tray. So I had to prioritise and it means that I can't take pictures tonight of all my hard work because it's back to being a frigging mess. Just need to get the extender and I'll be all ready to parade my beast for a second round ;P

And bastiaan, I guess I feel guilty because I was so excited about getting an nVidia case and being a fangirl! Now I'm like some cheap slut who sold her grandma for drugs or something...

lold, dont you have any extendercable or something? would be easy to fix...








i made some cables myselve cause i ran out of long ones, just cut the cable next to one side of the connectors and strip it, grab some other cable and extend it with the length you need. and solder it, or use some quickblocks or something like that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheScOuT* 
Have a few updates...

New parts: WD Caviar Blue 320GB ( local store )
eVGA 780i ( bought on another forum )
Corsair Dominator ( Newegg )
Corsair Dominator fans ( Local store )

Cut out hard drive rack and mounted the hard drives in the 5'' drive bays with the Scythe mounting kit. Real easy actually...took about 10 minutes with a Dremel and a touch of spray paint.

I love this motherboard already







The first thing I did was a BIOS flash then set FSB to 1600 and the RAM to 1200 and it has ran smooth as silk for over a month. I wanna do some testing this week and see what it'll do









thats a sweet looking mod! i like the black look









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol Bastiaan! Now that looked like fun! hehe

lol'd









Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
haha it's easy to change... just go User CP>Edit Options, then scroll down to "Number of Posts to Show Per Page", and change the value to 100.









hmm, i was about to post that, but as always im a bit to slow with posting... cause i dont







that







in english...







(not that it took me an hour to write this, but i didnt refresh before posting...







)


----------



## Floy

Very nice case scout!

Nice to see another German here!


----------



## aytus

guys would the cooler master Hyper 212 *PLUS* fit in this rig?


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Anyone no were i can get the clear side panel from in the UK (websites)


Anyone?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aytus* 
guys would the cooler master Hyper 212 *PLUS* fit in this rig?

Ye, im sure it will fit. Ive had the Scythe mugen and it did fit with some extra space, but the top side fan did hit the mugen. The mugen is ~160mm and the hyper 212 is also ~160mm, so im pretty sure it will fit









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Anyone?

you mean the boomerang sidepanel? or do you mean a panel without anything on it? or just plexi?


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Ye, im sure it will fit. Ive had the Scythe mugen and it did fit with some extra space, but the top side fan did hit the mugen. The mugen is ~160mm and the hyper 212 is also ~160mm, so im pretty sure it will fit









you mean the boomerang sidepanel? or do you mean a panel without anything on it? or just plexi?

The one with the side fan on it







So it might be the boomerang sidepanel! Cant find any uk sellers for this!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


you mean the boomerang sidepanel? or do you mean a panel without anything on it? or just plexi?


This:










Although, unfortunately I don't know where in the UK this can be purchased.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


This:










Although, unfortunately I don't know where in the UK this can be purchased.


YES YES! Thats the little bugger! i cant find it anywere in the uk to buy. Really would like this too


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


YES YES! Thats the little bugger! i cant find it anywere in the uk to buy. Really would like this too










http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=240


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



lold, dont you have any extendercable or something? would be easy to fix...
i made some cables myselve cause i ran out of long ones, just cut the cable next to one side of the connectors and strip it, grab some other cable and extend it with the length you need. and solder it, or use some quickblocks or something like that


Yeah I just gotta grab it off my bf sometime. Need to get a hacksaw and cut a few holes in the case too. Can't put the left side on because the cables run over that ridge at the edge of the mobo tray.

Also, anyone know how to completely take the hdd tooless devices apart? I want to be able to spray the blue lock sliders without having to mask over the black.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=240


That nl i am in the UK but cheers anyway


----------



## hackintosh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Very nice! The nVidia edition cases really do look nice, stock or modded










Thank you! I really think the 690 is a amazing looking case. And I like the nVidia edition just to show off my corporate loyalty....


----------



## Phoenixx45

I decided to upgrade to a full tower case - Cooler Master ATCS 840
So i have a Cooler Master RC-690 case for sale. Its only about 2 months or LESS old, still in perfect condition, with 2 Blue LED fans added on the top (Cost me about $10 per fan).

Love the case to death, but could use the cash to go to next upgrade so I'm not sure if anyone is interested, weather you have one or not, you could test paint it, part it out, whatever you want. PM if your interested.

$80 + Shipping (Bought it for $110)


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phoenixx45*


I decided to upgrade to a full tower case - Cooler Master ATCS 840
So i have a Cooler Master RC-690 case for sale. Its only about 2 months or LESS old, still in perfect condition, with 2 Blue LED fans added on the top (Cost me about $10 per fan).

Love the case to death, but could use the cash to go to next upgrade so I'm not sure if anyone is interested, weather you have one or not, you could test paint it, part it out, whatever you want. PM if your interested.

$80 + Shipping (Bought it for $110)


They is a whole sale tab for this near the bottom of the forum index. you need to post this there


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


They is a whole sale tab for this near the bottom of the forum index. you need to post this there


But Overclock.net requires a member to have at least 35 Rep points in order to be able to sell anything. They have it worked out so that it's impossible for a member to post in the For Sale section if they have less than 35 Rep points.

Unfortunately, this rule also applies to selling through private messages.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


That nl i am in the UK but cheers anyway


Found one for you!

http://www.thecoolingshop.com/produc...oducts_id/3378

I went through the list of places you can purchase Cooler Master stuff from in the UK and FINALLY managed to find one for you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Found one for you!

http://www.thecoolingshop.com/produc...oducts_id/3378

I went through the list of places you can purchase Cooler Master stuff from in the UK and FINALLY managed to find one for you.

That's a good price, too! I mean, it's average, but it's not overpriced!


----------



## Cult

This case is awesome i still have it lying around somewhere but don't use it anymore...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
That's a good price, too! I mean, it's average, but it's not overpriced!

I wouldn't really know tbh. I live in New Zealand and have no idea what sort of price is high or low in any other currency. I'm just stoked that I managed to find this.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I wouldn't really know tbh. I live in New Zealand and have no idea what sort of price is high or low in any other currency. I'm just stoked that I managed to find this.

Well, I cheated:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&s...&aq=f&oq=&aqi= (UKÂ£ 19.90 = 31.71662 U.S. dollars)

Then I compared that to this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177 (the CM 690 windowed side panel for $24.99 USD before shipping)


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I wouldn't really know tbh. I live in New Zealand and have no idea what sort of price is high or low in any other currency. I'm just stoked that I managed to find this.

Thanks mate +Rep


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, I cheated:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&s...&aq=f&oq=&aqi= (UKÂ£ 19.90 = 31.71662 U.S. dollars)

Then I compared that to this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177 (the CM 690 windowed side panel for $24.99 USD before shipping)

Would newegg ship over to the uk without it being a killer on costs?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Thanks mate +Rep

No worries, just glad I could help you out









And TwoCables, using that method, it converts to $44 for me heh. That's pretty pricey, although converting from pounds to NZD is ridiculous.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Would newegg ship over to the uk without it being a killer on costs?

Unfortunately, they don't ship to the UK. :/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
No worries, just glad I could help you out









And TwoCables, using that method, it converts to $44 for me heh. That's pretty pricey, although converting from pounds to NZD is ridiculous.

lol that's what I keep hearing. It makes me feel extremely blessed to be living where I do.


----------



## 0mar32

Here is my case:


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0mar32*


Here is my case: 










thats the same psu as what i put in my gf's system









pull the hard drive cages your not using out and put them some where to store them so the air flow is better around the hard drive.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yeah I just gotta grab it off my bf tonight. Need to get a hacksaw and cut a few holes in the case too. Can't put the left side on because the cables run over that ridge at the edge of the mobo tray.

Also, anyone know how to completely take the hdd tooless devices apart? I want to be able to spray the blue lock sliders without having to mask over the black.


i had the same problem with that ridge... but i moved all the cables into that little hole, between the mobo tray and the outside of the case, just below that ridge. But if you wanna cut it, be sure to cover all your hardware, it doesnt like metal parts on places where it doesnt belong...









hmm, i dont know how to take them apart, but do you mean the 5.25" toolless things? cause the hdd is just sliding them out, and for those toolless things just bend the pins to eachother and remove them. Be sure that you dont crack them


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yeah I just gotta grab it off my bf tonight. Need to get a hacksaw and cut a few holes in the case too. Can't put the left side on because the cables run over that ridge at the edge of the mobo tray.

Also, anyone know how to completely take the hdd tooless devices apart? I want to be able to spray the blue lock sliders without having to mask over the black.


i wouldn't cut that ridge. it would take most of the strength out of the mobo tray.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i had the same problem with that ridge... but i moved all the cables into that little hole, between the mobo tray and the outside of the case, just below that ridge. But if you wanna cut it, be sure to cover all your hardware, it doesnt like metal parts on places where it doesnt belong...









hmm, i dont know how to take them apart, but do you mean the 5.25" toolless things? cause the hdd is just sliding them out, and for those toolless things just bend the pins to eachother and remove them. Be sure that you dont crack them










I never had a problem with this ridge. Actually, I don't even know what you're referring to.

Anyway, she is referring to the hard drive rail mounts.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I never had a problem with this ridge. Actually, I don't even know what you're referring to.

Anyway, she is referring to the hard drive rail mounts.



if you look at the mobo tray, from the back, you see a little ridge next to the hdd/drive rack, that ridge is close to the panel, so you dont have much room to guide cables between them.

And ye, that was the other point







i dont know how to get them apart, but it should be possible...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


if you look at the mobo tray, from the back, you see a little ridge next to the hdd/drive rack, that ridge is close to the panel, so you dont have much room to guide cables between them.

And ye, that was the other point







i dont know how to get them apart, but it should be possible...










Oh that. lol It didn't get in my way.










This was taken on 4/25/09, but it still represents how the ridge doesn't affect me.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh that. lol It didn't get in my way.










This was taken on 4/25/09, but it still represents how the ridge doesn't affect me.


i guess you have to put a lot of pressure on that sidepanel, cause the ridge i mean is the edge where you get all your cables around, to the mobo...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i guess you have to put a lot of pressure on that sidepanel, cause the ridge i mean is the edge where you get all your cables around, to the mobo...










I guess I do, but I never really think about it. But yeah, it's certainly different from putting other panel on: I have to lay the case down, then I just use the length of my forearms to apply pressure along the top and bottom so that all the tabs go in the slots as I slide the panel on. It sounds difficult, but it's really easy.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Nah I screwed up. I meant the 5.2" ones.

And I don't plan on cutting away that ridge completely. On my motherboard the mobo power cable is on the right and it would look messy to extend the cable and run it through the hole above the board. I'm going to cut a few small sections in that ridge so that I can run my cables along the side. I'll probably tape some anti-static bags over my hardware while doing that so that I don't have residue flying all over my gear. Although using the air compressor on it all before powering it up again will do the trick too.

Today I drilled some holes in the back of the 5.2" cage to run the molex cable to the fan controller in an unobtrusive way, as well as all the other fan cables. Just need to file back the edges of the holes and tape them so they're not sharp. It's looking good. I may have to start my own build log







I'm really putting a lot of time and thought into this build since I purchased the case myself. I've always been using my bf's spare parts so now that I've got this I feel like I've got free reign to mod it how I want!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I guess I do, but I never really think about it. But yeah, it's certainly different from putting other panel on: I have to lay the case down, then I just use the length of my forearms to apply pressure along the top and bottom so that all the tabs go in the slots as I slide the panel on. It sounds difficult, but it's really easy.


well, i used to do that the same way, but now i dont have to anymore, cause i guided all my cables trough holes, also in the bottom and top corner of the mobo tray, and now it just slides on, at least i dont have to apply pressure on it


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh that. lol It didn't get in my way.










This was taken on 4/25/09, but it still represents how the ridge doesn't affect me.


Ah I see. I'm still planning on cutting it since I already started with the tin snips today but wasn't strong enough to finish the job. I don't really want to have a bulge (even if it's not too big) in the side panel, but that's really just my own personal preference. I've lived with it before and now that I have the chance to change it, that's what I intend on doing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Nah I screwed up. I meant the 5.2" ones.

And I don't plan on cutting away that ridge completely. On my motherboard the mobo power cable is on the right and it would look messy to extend the cable and run it through the hole above the board. I'm going to cut a few small sections in that ridge so that I can run my cables along the side. I'll probably tape some anti-static bags over my hardware while doing that so that I don't have residue flying all over my gear. Although using the air compressor on it all before powering it up again will do the trick too.

Today I drilled some holes in the back of the 5.2" cage to run the molex cable to the fan controller in an unobtrusive way, as well as all the other fan cables. Just need to file back the edges of the holes and tape them so they're not sharp. It's looking good. I may have to start my own build log







I'm really putting a lot of time and thought into this build since I purchased the case myself. I've always been using my bf's spare parts so now that I've got this I feel like I've got free reign to mod it how I want!


Wow. Has the CM 690 changed somehow? My cables fit over that ridge just fine. wth?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I don't know how you guys managed it, but my psu cables are fat as heck... Even if I tape them down they still stick out a lot so it's my only option unless I give up and just stick with the bulge


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I don't know how you guys managed it, but my psu cables are fat as heck... Even if I tape them down they still stick out a lot so it's my only option unless I give up and just stick with the bulge










Avoid having any cables on top of other cables. And yes, it will bulge slightly. That's a guarantee.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Nah I screwed up. I meant the 5.2" ones.

And I don't plan on cutting away that ridge completely. On my motherboard the mobo power cable is on the right and it would look messy to extend the cable and run it through the hole above the board. I'm going to cut a few small sections in that ridge so that I can run my cables along the side. I'll probably tape some anti-static bags over my hardware while doing that so that I don't have residue flying all over my gear. Although using the air compressor on it all before powering it up again will do the trick too.

Today I drilled some holes in the back of the 5.2" cage to run the molex cable to the fan controller in an unobtrusive way, as well as all the other fan cables. Just need to file back the edges of the holes and tape them so they're not sharp. It's looking good. I may have to start my own build log







I'm really putting a lot of time and thought into this build since I purchased the case myself. I've always been using my bf's spare parts so now that I've got this I feel like I've got free reign to mod it how I want!


hmm, i personaly dont like drilling/cutting next to my hardware, but if you are sure you can clean it, why not...








and you should start a work log, its always nice to see the mods going on









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Ah I see. I'm still planning on cutting it since I already started with the tin snips today but wasn't strong enough to finish the job. I don't really want to have a bulge (even if it's not too big) in the side panel, but that's really just my own personal preference. I've lived with it before and now that I have the chance to change it, that's what I intend on doing.


ye, why not... i dont see it at my own case, but if it would be there i would fix it...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wow. Has the CM 690 changed somehow? My cables fit over that ridge just fine. wth?


i guess so, or you messed up your mobo tray...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i guess so, or you messed up your mobo tray...










Hmm. Then perhaps I am really strong.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I don't know how you guys managed it, but my psu cables are fat as heck... Even if I tape them down they still stick out a lot so it's my only option unless I give up and just stick with the bulge










well, my cables arnt fat







corsair ftw, but none of my psu cables go around that ridge. only the small 4pin molex cables for hdd, drive and pump power. The 2 cables for my gpu are going trough that little hole on the bottom, between the mobo tray and the panel.

if i see the cables that two-youknowwhat has got behind his mobo tray im getting a bit confused, why do you have so many cables there?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Hmm. Then perhaps I am really strong.










i guess so


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


well, my cables arnt fat







corsair ftw, but none of my psu cables go around that ridge. only the small 4pin molex cables for hdd, drive and pump power. The 2 cables for my gpu are going trough that little hole on the bottom, between the mobo tray and the panel.

if i see the cables that two-youknowwhat has got behind his mobo tray im getting a bit confused, why do you have so many cables there?










Because it looks awesome! That's why I have a pic of it!









But hey - I never thought of putting the PCI-E power connector through the hole by the PSU. Hmm. I might have to try that, but I have so many cables through there right now that I seriously doubt it would fit. I don't think I could fit something like a threading needle through there.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Because it looks awesome! That's why I have a pic of it!









But hey - I never thought of putting the PCI-E power connector through the hole by the PSU. Hmm. I might have to try that, but I have so many cables through there right now that I seriously doubt it would fit. I don't think I could fit something like a threading needle through there.


lol, but, it works for me, i cut out a larger hole for the psu cables, cause i now have the corsair hx850w, and that thing is huge! so i couldnt fit my cables trough. note, i have my mobo power on the left side, so the 24pin cable isnt going trough that hole!

anyways, here are some pictures:









right behind the cable for the power button etc, therse the hole i mean, right under that ridge..









and just a nice picture









[edit]this was before my new psu and gpu... and not with all the cables in, but there are not many cables behind my mobo tray, modular ftw!


----------



## TwoCables

Are you talking about the black cable that has the white zip ties on it? Why don't you just pull the excess to the area behind the motherboard tray?

And what does it look like from the other side?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Are you talking about the black cable that has the white zip ties on it? Why don't you just pull the excess to the area behind the motherboard tray?

And what does it look like from the other side?


i actualy mean the white-blue-white-yellow-white-red-white-green cable








but for that black sata cable, the connector is right on the edge of my mobo, so this way its nice









ill take some pictures right now, just a minute


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i actualy mean the white-blue-white-yellow-white-red-white-green cable








but for that black sata cable, the connector is right on the edge of my mobo, so this way its nice









ill take some pictures right now, just a minute










Do you see those blue round cables behind my motherboard tray? Those are SATA cables. Here's a pic (again, from 4/25/09):










And again, the back:


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I don't really want to have a bulge (even if it's not too big)


I should hope not


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


I should hope not










LOL all I can say is this: great minds think alike, but I was trying so hard to avoid this joke. hehehe


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ah okay, from the front it looks clean







but at the back its a mess, at least the parts you dont see... for me its the same, but its all black inside, so you dont see it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


ah okay, from the front it looks clean







but at the back its a mess, at least the parts you dont see... for me its the same, but its all black inside, so you dont see it










And now I'm thinking that it would look even cleaner if I routed the 6-pin PCI-E connector through the hole by the PSU. That is, if I can get it through there. It would take the Jaws of Life.









*Edit:* and I forgot to say one thing: thank you. I must be my own worst critic because I think it could look a whole lot cleaner.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

why not just cut a hole in the motherboard tray underneath the board/slightly to the right of it for the 24pin/PCIe cables? That's my plan at the moment...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


And now I'm thinking that it would look even cleaner if I routed the 6-pin PCI-E connector through the hole by the PSU. That is, if I can get it through there. It would take the Jaws of Life.









*Edit:* and I forgot to say one thing: thank you. I must be my own worst critic because I think it could look a whole lot cleaner.


lol, just try it...







if ive got some more time im going to move some cables too..

hole on the bottom









back









front









front with panel on, and you dont see any cables, not on the picture and not with the eye








(only the gpu power cables and some cables in the back... i should paint the back panel black, guess you dont see the cables anymore...







)









ok, here you see almost all the cables...


----------



## TwoCables

You have less cables than I do or something.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


You have less cables than I do or something.


ive got other cables, all those red/black cables you see next to the 5.25" rack are cables for the custom top panel lights/switches... i still need to clean that up, and ye, behind the mobo tray i only have the 4pin mobo cable and the power/hdd led cables etc. But it could be a lot cleaner if i tried, but i rushed it cause i had a deadline...








but as i said, it could be a lot cleaner if i tried, so i guess ill try soon


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
ive got other cables, all those red/black cables you see next to the 5.25" rack are cables for the custom top panel lights/switches... i still need to clean that up, and ye, behind the mobo tray i only have the 4pin mobo cable and the power/hdd led cables etc. But it could be a lot cleaner if i tried, but i rushed it cause i had a deadline...








but as i said, it could be a lot cleaner if i tried, so i guess ill try soon









Oh, I see now: I didn't look closely enough at the interior. I see the 24-pin cable now too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh, I see now: I didn't look closely enough at the interior. I see the 24-pin cable now too.

hehe, stealth aint it?







nah, i hate that cable, but i dont know any option, only sleeving all the 24 cables one by one, cut out a hole at the left side of my mobo, so also cut a part out of my mobo, and get all those 24 cables there. and than put the connector back on, but it would take me 5 days i guess..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hehe, stealth aint it?







nah, i hate that cable, but i dont know any option, only sleeving all the 24 cables one by one, cut out a hole at the left side of my mobo, so also cut a part out of my mobo, and get all those 24 cables there. and than put the connector back on, but it would take me 5 days i guess..

lol Stealth Cable is stealthy.

Anyway, that sounds like way too much work to me. Yikes.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol Stealth Cable is stealthy.

Anyway, that sounds like way too much work to me. Yikes.

i was kiddin, but as far as ive seen and i could think of it would take too much time for the satisfaction... so i guess i wont do that with the 24 pin, but all the other cables can have a big improvement if i just take my time...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I should hope not









*sigh* I forget that you're all males









On my board the 24pin is hard up against the right edge of the board, just about the IDE ports and being a perfectionist, the only way to do it that's gonna be clean and tidy is to cut the ridge. It's a win-win scenario. The side of my case doesn't bulge and I don't have to struggle with it everytime I want to put it on, and I get nice tidy cable work







Now all I gotta do is find me a hacksaw...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
i had the same problem with that ridge... but i moved all the cables into that little hole, between the mobo tray and the outside of the case, just below that ridge. But if you wanna cut it, be sure to cover all your hardware, it doesnt like metal parts on places where it doesnt belong...









hmm, i dont know how to take them apart, but do you mean the 5.25" toolless things? cause the hdd is just sliding them out, and for those toolless things just bend the pins to eachother and remove them. Be sure that you dont crack them









Ah just saw this. I know how to take them out of their position, but what I'm wanting to know is how to take the purple lock slides out. I want to paint them green because purple just does NOT roll with black and green


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Ah just saw this. I know how to take them out of their position, but what I'm wanting to know is how to take the purple lock slides out. I want to paint them green because purple just does NOT roll with black and green









I thought they were blue. This is embarrassing.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I thought they were blue. This is embarrassing.

Heh, they're more of a lavender colour but there is a lot of blue in them so for those that see colours a little differently then they will look blue.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

here is the solution to your problem, dont look at the bad quality and the f*cked up lock, but it works










  
 



  



 
just twist it


----------



## Floy

OH NO!

So I got the cables I ordered and started to do the cable management (my first time). Everything was going well right until the end when I turn on my computer and what do you know, the computer will not boot, nothing will start spinning...

I had everything connected, so I left my HX620 in the case and then put my VX450 right next to the case and connected the 8 and 24 pin power connectors and the computer booted right away. Obviously with no harddrives connected, I could could not start up windows or anything...but everything was alright...

So here I am with a faulty HX620...ARGH!!!!! This is so frustrating. I have been planning this for a long time and I had lots of fun putting everything in and all of that has gone lost! I am so annoyed right now...

****EDIT****
Weird. Now it boots. I disconnected the 8 and 24 pin power connectors and put them in again and now it booted and everything works well! I guess either one of the cables was not plugged in all the way, even though I made sure they were! What a relief!


----------



## TwoDigitz

Ive been waiting a few days for a reply off IanDroo888 bout my sig link and confirmation etc but ive not had a reply and you guys have knocked out over 100 posts since, thatz 1 hellova busy thread.

Ive seen some nice 690`s on here, a modders dream indeed you may just inspire me to pick up a Dremmel and a can of satin black


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
OH NO!

So I got the cables I ordered and started to do the cable management (my first time). Everything was going well right until the end when I turn on my computer and what do you know, the computer will not boot, nothing will start spinning...

I had everything connected, so I left my HX620 in the case and then put my VX450 right next to the case and connected the 8 and 24 pin power connectors and the computer booted right away. Obviously with no harddrives connected, I could could not start up windows or anything...but everything was alright...

So here I am with a faulty HX620...ARGH!!!!! This is so frustrating. I have been planning this for a long time and I had lots of fun putting everything in and all of that has gone lost! I am so annoyed right now...

****EDIT****
Weird. Now it boots. I disconnected the 8 and 24 pin power connectors and put them in again and now it booted and everything works well! I guess either one of the cables was not plugged in all the way, even though I made sure they were! What a relief!

hmm, strange problem, but nice that it works now, i hope it wont show up again...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz* 
Ive been waiting a few days for a reply off IanDroo888 bout my sig link and confirmation etc but ive not had a reply and you guys have knocked out over 100 posts since, thatz 1 hellova busy thread.

Ive seen some nice 690`s on here, a modders dream indeed you may just inspire me to pick up a Dremmel and a can of satin black









hehe, iandroo is busy with school as far as i know, so maybe it takes an other week or so before you get added. You can put the link in your sig anyway, and feel part of the crew...








about the modding, feel free to do it, we like to see mods


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz* 
Ive been waiting a few days for a reply off IanDroo888 bout my sig link and confirmation etc but ive not had a reply and you guys have knocked out over 100 posts since, thatz 1 hellova busy thread.

Ive seen some nice 690`s on here, a modders dream indeed you may just inspire me to pick up a Dremmel and a can of satin black









Again:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz* 
How do i join this club?

According to the OP of this thread, send iandroo888 a private message with a link to your post number (right-click yours which is #7962, and use your browser's option to copy the link location), and you may also tell him why you're sending this to him.

That's all there is to it. Welcome to the club! And by the way: nice name.









_(original version)_


----------



## Floy

Will the next person's name be TwoComponents?

I will be redoing a small part of the cable management tomorrow so I am not quite done yet...will post pictures when I am done.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Will the next person's name be TwoComponents?


lol I know hehe


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
here is the solution to your problem, dont look at the bad quality and the f*cked up lock, but it works














just twist it









Legend!! Thanks heaps!


----------



## TheScOuT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz* 
Ive seen some nice 690`s on here, a modders dream indeed you may just inspire me to pick up a Dremmel and a can of satin black









This case has endless mod possibilities...









Flat black looks much better than satin...I tried satin on an old case and was not happy. Tried flat black and it looks amazing


----------



## TwoCables

Which paint should I use and which application method? I want to paint mine flat black for sure, but man... I'm both lazy and I also want to do it right and also perfectly the first time.


----------



## TheScOuT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Which paint should I use and which application method? I want to paint mine flat black for sure, but man... I'm both lazy and I also want to do it right and also perfectly the first time.

When I did mine it was actually easy. I did all the cutting first...I had everything planned already. That took like an hour or so.

Then I took it in the shower for a good cleaning







Some hot water and let it sit for an hour out in the summer heat. The case was so hot I could hardly touch it.

After that I sprayed 2 coats of primer letting it dry for about 30 minutes between coats.

Then came 2 coats of Krylon Flat Black...same thing...30 minutes between coats.

That's it, I did not sand or anything. It looks great and dried very tough, only a few small scratches 6 months later.

Total time was about 6 hours from unplugging everything to starting it back up









****EDIT****

I had many people tell me that a jigsaw make better cuts and is more easy to use. I used a dremel and it slid right thorugh the metal with no issues. Nice clean cuts.

Here is a shot of the rear fan cut I did.










For paint it took about 1.5 cans of each...primer and paint.
http://www.krylon.com/products/indooroutdoor_primer/
http://www.krylon.com/products/indooroutdoor_paint/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheScOuT* 
When I did mine it was actually easy. I did all the cutting first...I had everything planned already. That took like an hour or so.

Then I took it in the shower for a good cleaning







Some hot water and let it sit for an hour out in the summer heat. The case was so hot I could hardly touch it.

After that I sprayed 2 coats of primer letting it dry for about 30 minutes between coats.

Then came 2 coats of Krylon Flat Black...same thing...30 minutes between coats.

That's it, I did not sand or anything. It looks great and dried very tough, only a few small scratches 6 months later.

Total time was about 6 hours from unplugging everything to starting it back up









Wow, that was an excellent description. Thank you! I think I can remember that for when I might be finally ready to take on this task which seems quite enormous to me. But I admit that I would enjoy it once I am finally doing it.


----------



## TwoCables

Whoa, I like that silver color scheme you have there.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol I know hehe

I think the next guy will be called TwoDigits.


----------



## TheScOuT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But I admit that I would enjoy it once I am finally doing it.

It will feel good when you are done and taking pictures for us to see









Give it a shot...why not


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Legend!! Thanks heaps!

no problem







just keep us updated and its fine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheScOuT* 
This case has endless mod possibilities...









Flat black looks much better than satin...I tried satin on an old case and was not happy. Tried flat black and it looks amazing


















thats sweet looking! somehow i prefer no lights, not that i dont like cases with lights, but like you have it all black gives an amazing look!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Which paint should I use and which application method? I want to paint mine flat black for sure, but man... I'm both lazy and I also want to do it right and also perfectly the first time.

ye, ur lazy as @$#%, so get to work!! show us some mods









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wow, that was an excellent description. Thank you! I think I can remember that for when I might be finally ready to take on this task which seems quite enormous to me. But I admit that I would enjoy it once I am finally doing it.

so get to work!!!


----------



## TheScOuT

We'll be waiting for pics...I'll give ya till dinner time tomorrow


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheScOuT* 
It will feel good when you are done and taking pictures for us to see









Give it a shot...why not









Yeah, I know: why not? I don't *know* why not. lol! And now would be the perfect time since the air is crisp and dry. Not only that, but I've had my rig in the CM 690 since the first week of April of 2008, so it needs a very thorough cleaning.

And y'know, I would probably enjoy the task since it would mean I would go caseless for those times when I would want to take a break and spend time using my system. I kinda miss having a caseless rig.

*Edit:* lol wow I still don't feel like doing it quite yet. But I do hate physical labor. lol


----------



## TheScOuT

Keep us posted...I'll be waiting.

Me personally...as soon as I get a case I am thinking about how to tear it up







I can never leave anything the way it is designed.

Maybe I should have been an engineer? That is one of my next goals, making a complete computer case from scratch...all aluminum...just the way i want it









I had to cut out the hard drive bay last month...I hated that thing there


----------



## TwoCables

I do wish I were more like you, TheScOuT.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheScOuT*


Keep us posted...I'll be waiting.

Me personally...as soon as I get a case I am thinking about how to tear it up







I can never leave anything the way it is designed.

Maybe I should have been an engineer? That is one of my next goals, making a complete computer case from scratch...all aluminum...just the way i want it









I had to cut out the hard drive bay last month...I hated that thing there










It looks really good without the hdd bay there. Nice and clean and spacious. I would take mine out but I'm just so happy that I can finally mount my hdd. In my last case the tube from the pump to cpu block was in the the way of all the hdd bays. The 5.2" adaptor I had vibrated too much so I ended up just laying my hdd upside down on a piece of foam in the bottom of the 5.2" cage and it was fantastic. No noise whatsoever. Just as good in the 690 too except now it's mounted and secure. Still very little noise too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


It looks really good without the hdd bay there. Nice and clean and spacious. I would take mine out but I'm just so happy that I can finally mount my hdd. In my last case the tube from the pump to cpu block was in the the way of all the hdd bays. The 5.2" adaptor I had vibrated too much so I ended up just laying my hdd upside down on a piece of foam in the bottom of the 5.2" cage and it was fantastic. No noise whatsoever. Just as good in the 690 too except now it's mounted and secure. Still very little noise too.


you could always try the cm 4 in 3 hdd mounts. for $25 you can cut out the hdd rack and put all your hdd's in 3 5.25" bays...

personaly i like the hdd rack, not too much open space, open means wasted...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


you could always try the cm 4 in 3 hdd mounts. for $25 you can cut out the hdd rack and put all your hdd's in 3 5.25" bays...

personaly i like the hdd rack, not too much open space, open means wasted...










That could be an option if I ever choose to part with my removable hdd tray







Looks quite discreet.

Slight update. Thanks to Bastiaan for being so awesome, I'll paint my lock sliders green today. Also going to put in a few UV lights so that my liquid will glow again. I've missed that heaps! Should hopefully have a new fan coming some time soon (possibly a scythe) to put on the radiator instead of the blue one. Also plan on getting a green Vantec fan to run on a 5V switch at the front of the case just for aesthetics. Aiming to cover all the other visible cables with black insulation tape today too. Would prefer to sleeve the cables but I don't think I"ll be having this PSU for much longer due to the noisy fan, so don't want to waste the best part of a day on that. I guess I'll probably look at starting a work log too.


----------



## TwoCables

So they should rename it to "Enermax Noisemaker".


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


That could be an option if I ever choose to part with my removable hdd tray







Looks quite discreet.

Slight update. Thanks to Bastiaan for being so awesome, I'll paint my lock sliders green today. Also going to put in a few UV lights so that my liquid will glow again. I've missed that heaps! Should hopefully have an Arctic Cooling 12L fan coming some time soon to put on the radiator instead of the blue one. Also plan on getting a green Vantec fan to run on a 5V switch at the front of the case just for aesthetics. Aiming to cover all the other visible cables with black insulation tape today too. Would prefer to sleeve the cables but I don't think I"ll be having this PSU for much longer due to the noisy fan, so don't want to waste the best part of a day on that. I guess I'll probably look at starting a work log too.


Start a log now!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So they should rename it to "Enermax Noisemaker".


hmm, thats an option, but its getting close to the name of my bro's setup... noise-generator...


----------



## bobfig

wow i cant believe it... this is all it took for us to get back on the thread topic, a GIRL. lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


wow i cant believe it... this is all it took for us to get back on the thread topic, a GIRL. lol


Oh. I thought ti was more that we needed a change, and going back on topic was just what the doctor ordered.

But still: lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh. I thought ti was more that we needed a change, and going back on topic was just what the doctor ordered.

But still: lol

Haha. Perhaps it was not necessarily a girl that was needed, rather someone with enthusiasm about their current work in progress mod.

The Noisetaker would be suitable for most people. It is pretty quiet but I'm after a near silent case and the fans in the Noisetaker are just a little louder than I want. Also gotta get some noise dampening foam to go on the panels and bottom of the case. Keep forgetting about that one...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Haha. Perhaps it was not necessarily a girl that was needed, rather someone with enthusiasm about their current work in progress mod.

The Noisetaker would be suitable for most people. It is pretty quiet but I'm after a near silent case and the fans in the Noisetaker are just a little louder than I want. Also gotta get some noise dampening foam to go on the panels and bottom of the case. Keep forgetting about that one...

Hmm. Noise dampening foam sounds like insulation to me, which means higher temperatures. And higher temperatures increases the possibility of instability of an otherwise-stable overclock.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh. I thought ti was more that we needed a change, and going back on topic was just what the doctor ordered.

But still: lol

lol i thought we were doing googd for the last 70 or so pages (10 post per page)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
lol i thought we were doing googd for the last 70 or so pages (10 post per page)

100 posts per page. Get with it.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
100 posts per page. Get with it.









f 100posts per page thats to much scrolling. expecally when you go to pages with pics.


----------



## XiDillon

this needs to be a 690/590 club....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
f 100posts per page thats to much scrolling. expecally when you go to pages with pics.

If you're using Firefox, then you can just use the extension called "Back to Top". That's what I began using after changing to 100 Posts Per Page.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hmm. Noise dampening foam sounds like insulation to me, which means higher temperatures. And higher temperatures increases the possibility of instability of an otherwise-stable overclock.

Yes that is possible, but being on water and about to upgrade to a more powerful radiator fan I think I'm fairly safe. My idle temps are around 30 degrees with the rad fan on low, so I feel pretty comfortable with lining the case in noise-dampening foam.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 
this needs to be a 690/590 club....

I believe there is already a 590 club somewhere around here...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

K, started a build log-->http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...n-machine.html


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz*


Ive been waiting a few days for a reply off IanDroo888 bout my sig link and confirmation etc but ive not had a reply and you guys have knocked out over 100 posts since, thatz 1 hellova busy thread.

Ive seen some nice 690`s on here, a modders dream indeed you may just inspire me to pick up a Dremmel and a can of satin black










What can i say? We like to talk about this case , as well as narwhals, boats, planes and anything else we randomly think of

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


f 100posts per page thats to much scrolling. expecally when you go to pages with pics.


better scrolling in comfort with my page up/page down/up/down arrow keys than having to click my mouse on a small link every 30 seconds :|


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Haha. Perhaps it was not necessarily a girl that was needed, rather someone with enthusiasm about their current work in progress mod.

The Noisetaker would be suitable for most people. It is pretty quiet but I'm after a near silent case and the fans in the Noisetaker are just a little louder than I want. Also gotta get some noise dampening foam to go on the panels and bottom of the case. Keep forgetting about that one...

hmm, you could always replace the fan for a silent one, saves you enough money for the foam i gues... btw, i did foam on my other rig too, the stuff i had was hard to cut, but works great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hmm. Noise dampening foam sounds like insulation to me, which means higher temperatures. And higher temperatures increases the possibility of instability of an otherwise-stable overclock.

depends on where you put it. If you keep an airflow going trough your case you are fine. i havent seen any problems yet with the other rig.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Yes that is possible, but being on water and about to upgrade to a more powerful radiator fan I think I'm fairly safe. My idle temps are around 30 degrees with the rad fan on low, so I feel pretty comfortable with lining the case in noise-dampening foam.

if you are on water and you have enough airflow to the rad you are fine. Just make sure you dont block that, those temps are fine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
What can i say? We like to talk about this case , as well as narwhals, boats, planes and anything else we randomly think of

better scrolling in comfort with my page up/page down/up/down arrow keys than having to click my mouse on a small link every 30 seconds :|

lol muncha, dont say stuff in white...xD
but ye, we like to have a good talk...







and i use the slide bar on the right, works fine, and you are from top to bottom in half a second...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Bf has a Vantec psu lying around with a 14cm fan that has a bit of a knock in it. Possibly going to replace that fan and then use it in my machine instead. The radiator is sealed off so that air only escapes from the vent in the bottom of the case. It's a good setup having the fan on top pushing. I can feel the warm air coming out underneath the case so I know it's doing its job.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Bf has a Vantec psu lying around with a 14cm fan that has a bit of a knock in it. Possibly going to replace that fan and then use it in my machine instead. The radiator is sealed off so that air only escapes from the vent in the bottom of the case. It's a good setup having the fan on top pushing. I can feel the warm air coming out underneath the case so I know it's doing its job.

hmm, if that Vantec psu is better, why not








and personaly i wouldnt like to have my rad on the bottom, cause ive got a 240, ive got not enough space there, but if you feel hot air coming out it means it gets a lot of hot air from your cpu. I dont feel it actualy, and mine is idling around 30ish.. but if i stress its getting pretty hot in here...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, if that Vantec psu is better, why not








and personaly i wouldnt like to have my rad on the bottom, cause ive got a 240, ive got not enough space there, but if you feel hot air coming out it means it gets a lot of hot air from your cpu. I dont feel it actualy, and mine is idling around 30ish.. but if i stress its getting pretty hot in here...

I agree







I hope that I can use it. I've had it before and it was noisy but for some reason that was because of my mobo. I'm in a different setup now so it should work better.

As for a 240 rad.. It would be possible to have it on the bottom of the case, if you removed the hdd bays and cut some vents into the bottom of the case. I was originally wanting to put my rad above the mobo but there wasn't enough room. If I do upgrade to a 240 rad I'd probably be tempted to remove the hdd bay (undo the rivets holding it in) and test having the rad there. If it worked and was efficient I'd keep it there. If it wasn't I guess I'd just mount it externally, although that's not really what I want to do. I still need portability with this case and having a massive radiator out back wouldn't help that a lot.


----------



## TheScOuT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


It looks really good without the hdd bay there. Nice and clean and spacious. I would take mine out but I'm just so happy that I can finally mount my hdd.



I see you want to mount your RAD at the bottom. Send me the demensions of the RAD and I will measure mine tonight.

Also...with removing the hard drive racks...I have mine mounted in the 5" drive bays. I used these, very nice and good quality.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817984001

If you click on the link in my sig you can see my work log with a picture of them mounted.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheScOuT* 
I see you want to mount your RAD at the bottom. Send me the demensions of the RAD and I will measure mine tonight.

Also...with removing the hard drive racks...I have mine mounted in the 5" drive bays. I used these, very nice and good quality.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817984001

If you click on the link in my sig you can see my work log with a picture of them mounted.

Oh it was just an idea. I don't have a 240 rad. I'm on a 120 rad bottom mounted. Was just thinking that if I upgrade to a bigger one then I'll cut the drive cage and mount it on the bottom. Wouldn't be too difficult to do I don't think and it would fit.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
better scrolling in comfort with my page up/page down/up/down arrow keys than having to click my mouse on a small link every 30 seconds :|

Then use the Firefox extension called Menu Editor in combination with Back to Top so that you can end up with a context menu that's similar to this:










If I want to go to the bottom, then all I have to do is right-click and press "B" for "Go to bottom".

If I want to go to the top, then I just right-click and press "T" for "Go to top".

But when I come this thread, I only have to use "Go to top" because I come here by clicking the "Go to first new post" button that is located to the left of the thread title in my User CP. I'm referring to the "New Subscribed Threads" area in my User CP.

So by clicking that to come here, it's kinda like I came to the thread and then clicked "View First Unread", but it's easier since it's a single-click.

So yeah: gg.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Then use the Firefox extension called Menu Editor in combination with Back to Top so that you can end up with a context menu that's similar to this:










If I want to go to the bottom, then all I have to do is right-click and press "B" for "Go to bottom".

If I want to go to the top, then I just right-click and press "T" for "Go to top".

But when I come this thread, I only have to use "Go to top" because I come here by clicking the "Go to first new post" button that is located to the left of the thread title in my User CP. I'm referring to the "New Subscribed Threads" area in my User CP.

So by clicking that to come here, it's kinda like I came to the thread and then clicked "View First Unread", but it's easier since it's a single-click.

So yeah: gg.









...or you could just use the keyboard?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
...or you could just use the keyboard?









I have some problems with that:

When I click on the link to bring me to the First Unread Post, my right hand is already on the mouse and it doesn't leave the mouse until I begin typing a reply.
My left hand is *always* on the left-portion/side of the Home Row on the keyboard (a s d f).
So when I want to go back to the top, all I have to do is keep my right hand on the mouse, right-click and then press "T" with my left hand which is already on the keyboard. And "T" is always pressed with the left hand.
If I were to use Page Up/Page Down or Home/End instead, then I would have to lift my right hand off the mouse, navigate to one of those keys, and then press them. It's not THAT much work, but it's MUCH easier and MUCH more economical to do it the way I am describing to you.
So, what sense does it make for me to use Page Up/Page Down or Home/End when my left hand is already on the keyboard and therefore ready to press "T" and "B" (which are always pressed with the left hand) and also when my right hand is always on the mouse in this particular situation?

But there are times when I navigate using only the keyboard. But it has to be practical, it has to make sense, and it has to be the most economical and most ergonomic way to do it.

So again: gg.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I have some problems with that:

When I click on the link to bring me to the First Unread Post, my right hand is already on the mouse and it doesn't leave the mouse until I begin typing a reply.
My left hand is *always* on the left-portion/side of the Home Row on the keyboard (a s d f).
So when I want to go back to the top, all I have to do is keep my right hand on the mouse, right-click and then press "T" with my left hand which is already on the keyboard. And "T" is always pressed with the left hand.
If I were to use Page Up/Page Down or Home/End instead, then I would have to lift my right hand off the mouse, navigate to one of those keys, and then press them. It's not THAT much work, but it's MUCH easier and MUCH more economical to do it the way I am describing to you.
So, what sense does it make for me to use Page Up/Page Down or Home/End when my left hand is already on the keyboard and therefore ready to press "T" and "B" (which are always pressed with the left hand) and also when my right hand is always on the mouse in this particular situation?

But there are times when I navigate using only the keyboard. But it has to be practical, it has to make sense, and it has to be the most economical and most ergonomic way to do it.

So again: gg.









oh ok... i only use the mouse for clicking links, then my right hand flies back to the keyboard. Now if only you had three hands instead of two penises...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I agree







I hope that I can use it. I've had it before and it was noisy but for some reason that was because of my mobo. I'm in a different setup now so it should work better.

As for a 240 rad.. It would be possible to have it on the bottom of the case, if you removed the hdd bays and cut some vents into the bottom of the case. I was originally wanting to put my rad above the mobo but there wasn't enough room. If I do upgrade to a 240 rad I'd probably be tempted to remove the hdd bay (undo the rivets holding it in) and test having the rad there. If it worked and was efficient I'd keep it there. If it wasn't I guess I'd just mount it externally, although that's not really what I want to do. I still need portability with this case and having a massive radiator out back wouldn't help that a lot.

its possible to mount a rad on top of the case, even inside the metal framework. Doat did it with the rad on top of the frame, so you see the rad coming trough the mesh, and i did it inside the case, so inside the metal framework. If you put the rad close enough to the panel with the side window, you got some space left, but its a hard fit. It does work but youve got to cut some parts out etc.

you could check out this link for my build, and this one for Doat's build


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
oh ok... i only use the mouse for clicking links, then my right hand flies back to the keyboard. Now if only you had three hands instead of two penises...

Ah ha, I see why it's so economical for you: it's an established habit, so therefore you don't have to think about it one bit! Nice.

But my way is still better, ergonomically speaking. hehe









Oh and I would definitely love to have a third arm/hand. After all, I need two hands to type, and then one more to operate the mouse at a moment's notice. lol So, I'd always have one hand resting on the mouse and then two hands on the keyboard. lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Ah ha, I see why it's so economical for you: it's an established habit, so therefore you don't have to think about it one bit! Nice.

But my way is still better, ergonomically speaking. hehe









Oh and I would definitely love to have a third arm/hand. After all, I need two hands to type, and then one more to operate the mouse at a moment's notice. lol So, I'd always have one hand resting on the mouse and then two hands on the keyboard. lol


hmm, why not have 5 arms+hands? cause if you are going to mod your body even more, why not give it a try...


----------



## Floy

Right, I am putting heatshrink tubing on my fan cables. I have done my 3 pin extension cables already and I am just wondering if it is worth putting the tubing on the stock CM690 fans? I would put them if I would be 100% sure that I would use the fans, but should I get some better fans first and then put the tubing on them? Or are the stock fans worth it?

I have read lots of people have replaced them right away...

I already have 3 Scythe Slipstream 1900RPM fans as intake, so if I should replace the stock fans, which ones would be good to get?

High speed Yate loons? Cooler Master R4?

I am using the Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme fan controller, so I can always turn the fans down if they get too loud...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, why not have 5 arms+hands? cause if you are going to mod your body even more, why not give it a try...










rofl I'd end up looking like those two multi-armed beasts in Mortal Kombat 2!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Right, I am putting heatshrink tubing on my fan cables. I have done my 3 pin extension cables already and I am just wondering if it is worth putting the tubing on the stock CM690 fans? I would put them if I would be 100% sure that I would use the fans, but should I get some better fans first and then put the tubing on them? Or are the stock fans worth it?

I have read lots of people have replaced them right away...

I already have 3 Scythe Slipstream 1900RPM fans as intake, so if I should replace the stock fans, which ones would be good to get?

High speed Yate loons? Cooler Master R4?

I am using the Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme fan controller, so I can always turn the fans down if they get too loud...


Well, I guess my way of answering that is this: what is the temperature in your computer room (your "ambient temp")? If it's like 20-23Â°C or something, then there's practically absolutely no reason to have more than three decent 120mm fans in the CM 690. After all, the main reason to keep temperatures down is to help keep massive overclocks stable during full load when they're generating the most heat. I mean, excessive heat can easily make an otherwise-stable overclock become unstable.

So, if you have the need to lower any temperatures, then I guess it would be a good idea to replace the stock fans with fans that are just as good as the 3 Scythe Slipstreams. But if your temperatures are fine, then you could experiment and just eliminate the stock fans altogether, and then use one Scythe as a rear exhaust, one on the side panel as intake by the GPU, and then one in the front as intake just to see how your temperatures are during load and during heavy gaming. If they're still fine and if everything is still rock-solid stable, then you know that your case cooling is still excellent with just the 3 Scythe Slipstreams.


----------



## Floy

In the summer my room can get to about 30Â°C!!! In the winter it usually is around 25-26Â°C with the radiator on...so my room is pretty warm throughout the year. I never like being cold.

So I am guessing it would be best to have a nice number of fans then to lower the temperatures?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


In the summer my room can get to about 30Â°C!!! In the winter it usually is around 25-26Â°C with the radiator on...so my room is pretty warm throughout the year. I never like being cold.

So I am guessing it would be best to have a nice number of fans then to lower the temperatures?


In my limited experience, I would have to say that it depends on whether or not the temperatures of your components are getting too high. But if they're not getting too high, then you may be able to get away with less fans. But if they're getting so high that you sometimes experience slight instability of some kind, then it most certainly means that better airflow/heat dissipation is needed.

I like to think practically for these kinds of things.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


In the summer my room can get to about 30Â°C!!! In the winter it usually is around 25-26Â°C with the radiator on...so my room is pretty warm throughout the year. I never like being cold.

So I am guessing it would be best to have a nice number of fans then to lower the temperatures?


ah, your room is hot!







mine is now about 16-18c, kinda cold, but in the summer sometimes its 30c..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


In my limited experience, I would have to say that it depends on whether or not the temperatures of your components are getting too high. But if they're not getting too high, then you may be able to get away with less fans. But if they're getting so high that you sometimes experience slight instability of some kind, then it most certainly means that better airflow/heat dissipation is needed.

I like to think practically for these kinds of things.










well, its not hard at all. What are your temps? if your cpu max temp is 60c or higher you need some cold air. For the gpu i cant say it, depends on the max temp and the temp you reach, and if thats hot, you should cool it down.

My gpu reaches 69c if im gaming with fan speed on auto @ 40%. If i put it on 100% its getting around 50c. For my cpu, depending on the ambient, its max 40c. Its up to you, do you like your max temps? if yes, keep it this way, dont you like your max temps? change something, put some extra fans in, check if you can adjust the fan speed etc.


----------



## Floy

True









I was just thinking, since I use a fan controller, I could turn down the fans when I do not need them too much (winter) and then then turn them up again when needed (mainly summer). Since fans are very cheap here in my opinion, I could replace the stock fans with better ones so that I would have lots of airflow when needed. How would that sound?

I can feel that my RAM can get pretty warm, even when idle. My CPU is around 40Â° idle, which is by far not the best temperature at all. Mind you that is with an OC of 3.2ghz. I have been planning on increasing to about 3.5 or 6 for example.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I just go overkill with my fans. Can't cool your rig too much, now can you? If I owned the fans, they would be in my case is there was room. You should hear my case though. It's a little on the noisy side with five of my Ultra Kaze's running full tilt at 3000rpm. And it runs 24/7 like that. When I turn it off it seems so silent in the house. Surprisingly, the rents don't care, and it's right in the living room!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


True









I was just thinking, since I use a fan controller, I could turn down the fans when I do not need them too much (winter) and then then turn them up again when needed (mainly summer). Since fans are very cheap here in my opinion, I could replace the stock fans with better ones so that I would have lots of airflow when needed. How would that sound?

I can feel that my RAM can get pretty warm, even when idle. My CPU is around 40Â° idle, which is by far not the best temperature at all. Mind you that is with an OC of 3.2ghz. I have been planning on increasing to about 3.5 or 6 for example.


hmm, if you are going to overclock more you should look into even better air cooling for your cpu, or go watercooling... but what are your stressed temps on that thing?

btw, for your ram you could get something like this: http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSea...productDetails

but thats up to you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I just go overkill with my fans. Can't cool your rig too much, now can you? If I owned the fans, they would be in my case is there was room. You should hear my case though. It's a little on the noisy side with five of my Ultra Kaze's running full tilt at 3000rpm. And it runs 24/7 like that. When I turn it off it seems so silent in the house. Surprisingly, the rents don't care, and it's right in the living room!


well, i think the same, overkill cooling isnt bad for your rig, only better. But sometimes it makes a little too much noise. fan controllers can help that down, but i dont like to slow down fans.
So i made myselve a silent rig, and that works too, so for the gaming i go with the sig, and for dlling etc i use the green one below


----------



## TwoCables

I'd add more advice, but I would just be repeating what has already been said. I mean, at this point the case cooling is already excellent, so a better CPU cooler is certainly in order - not better case cooling.

Also, when you say that the memory already feels warm, how warm does it feel? Does it sometimes feel so hot that it would hurt if you were to keep touching them for longer than 5-10 seconds? Or does it just feel warm?

If it's hot, but yet you could touch them for even like an hour without feeling pain from the heat, then they're not too hot. But if touching them for even just 1 minute straight might cause pain or even a burn, then they're too hot and should be cooled down with better case cooling, or getting good ram cooling. But I don't know what's good for ram cooling.

Oops. I added more advice anyway.


----------



## Floy

This computer was meant to be a budget, but good build, so I do not want to upgrade much anymore, so a new cooler would be a bit too much right now. I thought about the Megahalem, but then I decided not to get it.

I will not get the most out of my CPU at this stage, but that is what I expected. I can't say how warm the CPU is when it is stressed as I have not checked it (I probably should have though...). My RAM is warm as I said, but I think I could hold my fingers on the sticks without burning them.

Because this is a budget build, I thought it would be cheapest to replace the stock fans with better fans...

If you guys think that my airflow is good enough already, then I guess I could use the stock fans. When I built this computer, I had future-proofing in mind. I do not want to make a complete upgrade until a few years from now...though I may have to change my video card in between...

Just for your information, this is my first build, so I am learning new things all the time...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


This computer was meant to be a budget, but good build, so I do not want to upgrade much anymore, so a new cooler would be a bit too much right now. I thought about the Megahalem, but then I decided not to get it.

I will not get the most out of my CPU at this stage, but that is what I expected. I can't say how warm the CPU is when it is stressed as I have not checked it (I probably should have though...). My RAM is warm as I said, but I think I could hold my fingers on the sticks without burning them.

Because this is a budget build, I thought it would be cheapest to replace the stock fans with better fans...

If you guys think that my airflow is good enough already, then I guess I could use the stock fans. When I built this computer, I had future-proofing in mind. I do not want to make a complete upgrade until a few years from now...though I may have to change my video card in between...

Just for your information, this is my first build, so I am learning new things all the time...


hmm, so you mean you havent checked your max cpu temp while it is overclocked? hmm, bad idea..







you'd better check that out, cause overheating your cpu is a bad idea...


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, so you mean you havent checked your max cpu temp while it is overclocked? hmm, bad idea..







you'd better check that out, cause overheating your cpu is a bad idea...










I know. I do not believe it is overheating, as I have not had any problems or instabilities...when I set my computer up again, I will play some games and then check temperatures. If they are too hot, I will lower my OC.

As much as I want to always be upgrading etc, my brain tells me not to. I want to save all the money I can get so that I can go study.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
This computer was meant to be a budget, but good build, so I do not want to upgrade much anymore, so a new cooler would be a bit too much right now. I thought about the Megahalem, but then I decided not to get it.

I will not get the most out of my CPU at this stage, but that is what I expected. I can't say how warm the CPU is when it is stressed as I have not checked it (I probably should have though...). My RAM is warm as I said, but I think I could hold my fingers on the sticks without burning them.

Because this is a budget build, I thought it would be cheapest to replace the stock fans with better fans...

If you guys think that my airflow is good enough already, then I guess I could use the stock fans. When I built this computer, I had future-proofing in mind. I do not want to make a complete upgrade until a few years from now...though I may have to change my video card in between...

Just for your information, this is my first build, so I am learning new things all the time...

As long as it is stable, and as long as the RAM isn't like really hot to the touch, then everything is fine. One reason for knowing the temperatures is this: if there is instability, then you can use your knowledge of what the maximum core temperatures are in order to help determine whether or not the instability was caused by excessive heat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
I know. I do not believe it is overheating, as I have not had any problems or instabilities...when I set my computer up again, I will play some games and then check temperatures. If they are too hot, I will lower my OC.

As much as I want to always be upgrading etc, my brain tells me not to. I want to save all the money I can get so that I can go study.

You can run the Small FFTs test in Prime95 for 5-10 minutes with Core Temp open in order to determine the maximum temperature.


----------



## Floy

Ok.

So, just to confirm, I do NOT need to replace the fans? They will be fine for my needs? If so, I will also put the heatshrink tubing on them as well...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Ok.

So, just to confirm, I do NOT need to replace the fans? They will be fine for my needs? If so, I will also put the heatshrink tubing on them as well...

Before anyone answers, can you run the Small FFTs test in Prime95 for 5-10 minutes in order to determine the maximum core temperatures (while Core Temp is open, of course)?


----------



## Floy

I will connect everything again and test it out...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


I will connect everything again and test it out...


Oh.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, nice reply twothings, i thought he had it in his case...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, nice reply twothings, i thought he had it in his case...










lol yeah I had no clue.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol yeah I had no clue.


me neither, i was thinking he had it all in his case, but no


----------



## Floy

Sorry if I confused anyone









I have heard that HWMonitor falsely shows some temperatures, but anyway, I ran Prime95 and HWMonitor showed these temps for my CPU after 10 minutes:

TMPIN0: 34Â°C (93Â°F)
TMPIN1: 47Â°C (116Â°F)
TMPIN2: 46Â°C (114Â°F)

By far not the best temps...

I will reboot and tell what my BIOS says...

EDIT:

BIOS reported the following...

System Temperature: 33Â°C
CPU Temperature: 38Â°C

So which temps are to be believed?

Mind you, I only had 3 fans inside the case and ALL of them were intake (scythe slipstreams). My exhaust fans were not even in the case, as I was in the middle of working on stuff...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Sorry if I confused anyone









I have heard that HWMonitor falsely shows some temperatures, but anyway, I ran Prime95 and HWMonitor showed these temps for my CPU after 10 minutes:

TMPIN0: 34Â°C (93Â°F)
TMPIN1: 47Â°C (116Â°F)
TMPIN2: 46Â°C (114Â°F)

By far not the best temps...

I will reboot and tell what my BIOS says...


Did you make sure to select the Small FFTs test in Prime95? Based on those temps, I would say that you didn't. But if you *did*, then those are great temperatures!

Either way, try again using Core Temp as I recommended before.

Also, the temps in the BIOS will never reflect any load temps from stress testing. The temps plummet back to idle within 5 seconds of ending a stress test.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Sorry if I confused anyone









I have heard that HWMonitor falsely shows some temperatures, but anyway, I ran Prime95 and HWMonitor showed these temps for my CPU after 10 minutes:

TMPIN0: 34Â°C (93Â°F)
TMPIN1: 47Â°C (116Â°F)
TMPIN2: 46Â°C (114Â°F)

By far not the best temps...

I will reboot and tell what my BIOS says...

EDIT:

BIOS reported the following...

System Temperature: 33Â°C
CPU Temperature: 38Â°C

So which temps are to be believed?

Mind you, I only had 3 fans inside the case and ALL of them were intake (scythe slipstreams). My exhaust fans were not even in the case, as I was in the middle of working on stuff...


if i see these temps i think you got the mobo. And for the bios read the cpu, but bios is not correct im afraid of, so get coretemp like twocables says









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Did you make sure to select the Small FFTs test in Prime95? Based on those temps, I would say that you didn't. But if you *did*, then those are great temperatures!

Either way, try again using Core Temp as I recommended before.

Also, the temps in the BIOS will never reflect any load temps from stress testing. The temps plummet back to idle within 5 seconds of ending a stress test.


use the program TC says and you are fine, just stress it with p95 and show us those results


----------



## TwoCables

More specifically, the Small FFTs test in Prime95. The default test in Prime95 is the Blend test, and that doesn't create as much heat as the Small FFTs test does.


----------



## Floy

Yes, I selected the Small FFT's.

I will run again and make 110% sure that I have them selected. I will also run CoreTemp.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Yes, I selected the Small FFT's.

I will run again and make 110% sure that I have them selected. I will also run CoreTemp.

Then I may not know AMD CPUs, but those look like really good core temps.


----------



## Floy

Mind you, these are stock volts! (1.25v)

Idle is showing 26Â°C right now with CoreTemp.

Once I install the exhaust fans, I should have some better temps. Also, this is all with my case open!


----------



## Floy

Ok, here are my results of 10 minutes of Small FFT Stress Testing...these are stock volts BTW!

Stress:
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/5531/stresstest.png

Idle: (my nephew's smile explains the result)
http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/3770/idle.png

So, just to recap, these results are from 3.2ghz at stock volts...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Ok, here are my results of 10 minutes of Small FFT Stress Testing...these are stock volts BTW!

Stress:
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/5531/stresstest.png

Idle: (my nephew's smile explains the result)
http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/3770/idle.png

So, just to recap, these results are from 3.2ghz at stock volts...


hmm, that are good temps! you could overclock it a bit without any problems. But if you go for 3.5 you'll need 1.45vcore or something like that and things will heat up, so you will be around 55c stressed, maybe some more.

and for the images upload, i should go for tinypic.com i use it and i like it









just found this on an other forum, just if we need it sometimes...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Haha. Perhaps it was not necessarily a girl that was needed, rather someone with enthusiasm about their current work in progress mod.

The Noisetaker would be suitable for most people. It is pretty quiet but I'm after a near silent case and the fans in the Noisetaker are just a little louder than I want. Also gotta get some noise dampening foam to go on the panels and bottom of the case. Keep forgetting about that one...

would the form help any fan/air noise tho really?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh. I thought ti was more that we needed a change, and going back on topic was just what the doctor ordered.

But still: lol

ti wasn't a order to stay on topic for the last 200 posts tho. should just be new member on topic 5-8 posts later off topic again









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
wow i cant believe it... this is all it took for us to get back on the thread topic, a GIRL. lol

just give her like 2 months and she will have a modded cm690 and this whole thread again will be off topic just like the good old days....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


would the form help any fan/air noise tho really?

ti wasn't a order to stay on topic for the last 200 posts tho. should just be new member on topic 5-8 posts later off topic again









just give her like 2 months and she will have a modded cm690 and this whole thread again will be off topic just like the good old days....


lol








im sure sooner or later we will lose track of the topic, and we will try to pwn eachother...


----------



## Floy

So I assume that I do not need to replace the stock fans based on those temps?

When I posted those, I did not even have them installed! I only had the 3 scythe slip streams as intakes. The case was also open...

If I do not need to replace, then I can put everything to how it should be!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
So I assume that I do not need to replace the stock fans based on those temps?

When I posted those, I did not even have them installed! I only had the 3 scythe slip streams as intakes. The case was also open...

If I do not need to replace, then I can put everything to how it should be!

i guess you dont need to, its fine this way








so you can build up your rig again









btw, nice update on the way on my worklog


----------



## Floy

Ok, good to know! Cheers mate! I will probably be ordering a dedicated sound card, so that I will not have to use onboard. HOPEFULLY this will be my LAST upgrade for some time now...I really need to save money...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Ok, good to know! Cheers mate! I will probably be ordering a dedicated sound card, so that I will not have to use onboard. HOPEFULLY this will be my LAST upgrade for some time now...I really need to save money...









haha, i hope so for you, and be sure to post a lot of pictures









some pics of SBD


----------



## Floy

Oh I will...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


would the form help any fan/air noise tho really?

just give her like 2 months and she will have a modded cm690 and this whole thread again will be off topic just like the good old days....


Yeah the foam should help a good bit with noise. It would help more if I had a solid side panel without a window but with such a sweet setup I want to be able to see it!

And I think 2 months is probably a bit too much time. I'm looking to be finished my first big mods by the end of this week. I can't do the painting until I get my new gear which will probably take at least 4 months to happen.

Today I cut the segments out of the mobo tray and paint the bolts for the mesh that I got.


----------



## coelacanth

Just finished re-fanning my case.

I had both door fans blowing into the case, because I wanted some more airflow on my 4870s (they get pretty hot). But with them blowing in, the 4870s were getting ever hotter.

Now I have a single fan in the door (bottom door fan slot), blowing hot air out and no fan on the upper door slot.

The door fan and the rear exhaust are 120x38mm Panaflo mediums. Using them as exhausts, I've created negative pressure in the case. The case is sucking a good amount of cool air in from the top door fan grill, and the grill on the backside of the mobo, while the rear and side exhaust are expelling a lot of hot air.

Temps are WAY down versus trying to blow a lot of air into the case using fans.

Another happy negative pressure story.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yeah the foam should help a good bit with noise. It would help more if I had a solid side panel without a window but with such a sweet setup I want to be able to see it!

And I think 2 months is probably a bit too much time. I'm looking to be finished my first big mods by the end of this week. I can't do the painting until I get my new gear which will probably take at least 4 months to happen.

Today I cut the segments out of the mobo tray and paint the bolts for the mesh that I got.


i wonder i could putt enough foam in to do any thing effective really. i mean where im i going to put it...
the top fans are in, a bottom fan is in kinda, i have a pretty big window, and a few modded front fans. really the only place would be, behind the motherboard tray and i need the space for all the fan wires 7 sata, cables, power, and ever thing else.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Just finished re-fanning my case.

I had both door fans blowing into the case, because I wanted some more airflow on my 4870s (they get pretty hot). But with them blowing in, the 4870s were getting ever hotter.

Now I have a single fan in the door (bottom door fan slot), blowing hot air out and no fan on the upper door slot.

The door fan and the rear exhaust are 120x38mm Panaflo mediums. Using them as exhausts, I've created negative pressure in the case. The case is sucking a good amount of cool air in from the top door fan grill, and the grill on the backside of the mobo, while the rear and side exhaust are expelling a lot of hot air.

Temps are WAY down versus trying to blow a lot of air into the case using fans.

Another happy negative pressure story.



the door fan should be a intake. as there is nothing to heat the air by the time it gets there. it helps cool gpu temps with fresh cold air on the card.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


the door fan should be a intake. as there is nothing to heat the air by the time it gets there. it helps cool gpu temps with fresh cold air on the card.


Yea that's what I thought as well. I had the lower fan blowing directly onto the 2 video cards...and the temps were spiking way too high. I'm guessing it was just blowing hot air from the vid cards back onto the cards, and possibly it was creating a positive pressure system.

Now the door fan is blowing out. It is located right next to the heat pipes on the vid cards, and sucking a substantial amount of heat off of them. They run much cooler now with the heat being wicked right off of them and out of the case.

Cool air is coming in passively from the top door slot, the grill on the backside of the mobo, and from the 2 intake fans I have (bottom of the case, and front of the case).

It's counter-intuitive, but the cards are staying much cooler now having a fan sucking the hot air off of them, than by blowing air in from outside directly onto them.

It makes sense. The video cards are by far the hottest things in the case. By using an exhaust fan right next to them, a ton of hot air is being immediately sucked out, instead of pushed back into the case where it can circulate around, and eventually find its way out elsewhere.


----------



## mehul0519

Hello guys,

I am new in this forums but I have been watching this forums..

I have CM690 as well. I am trying to paint but not sure the exact procedure to do it ....

anyone pls explain...

Is sanding the case required? and which sanding paper to get and from where?

pls tell me ... i want it to use black color ...do I have to use primer?

pls explain...I am thanking yo you all who can help me out.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehul0519* 
Hello guys,

I am new in this forums but I have been watching this forums..

I have CM690 as well. I am trying to paint but not sure the exact procedure to do it ....

anyone pls explain...

Is sanding the case required? and which sanding paper to get and from where?

pls tell me ... i want it to use black color ...do I have to use primer?

pls explain...I am thanking yo you all who can help me out.


I personally haven't painted my case (bf did the last one for me) but I believe the process is sanding the case, using primer and letting it dry, then applying a coat of paint, let it dry then apply another coat and let it dry and then if you want, apply another coat of paint. The thicker the paint the more difficult it will be to chip it. If you have access to a rivet gun, you could de-rivet the case and sand each part individually. That would be the way to do it if you were wanting the paint job to be perfect. Afterwards just re-rivet the case and paint the rivets.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i wonder i could putt enough foam in to do any thing effective really. i mean where im i going to put it...
the top fans are in, a bottom fan is in kinda, i have a pretty big window, and a few modded front fans. really the only place would be, behind the motherboard tray and i need the space for all the fan wires 7 sata, cables, power, and ever thing else.










Yeah probably not a lot of room for the foam for you







I have the standard 690 window so I want to put the foam around the edges of that window. Also want to put it on the bottom of the case and up the top. Having watercooling means not as many fans so I have a bit more room for the foam


----------



## TwoCables

coelacanth:

Your re-fanning was perfectly timed. I recently ordered a new GTX 260 (see my signature!), and I expect it to be delivered on either Monday or Tuesday, so I'm going to turn the side panel around so that it's an exhaust fan. I mean, I completely agree that it makes much more sense to use that fan to take the heat away rather than blow it around in the case only to be sucked through the heatsinks of the chipset and CPU air coolers.

I'm looking forward to experimenting! I have a prediction: while I once used to feel warm air coming out of the top of my CM 690 while watching movies or gaming, I predict that will no longer feel warm air thanks to the side panel taking the GPUs warm air out of the case.

Nice.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

All the warm air comes out of the bottom of my case thanks to the slipstream pushing it through the radiator and out the fan grill. I moved my pc closer to my mouse pad so when it's cold I can use that heat to keep my hand warm while gaming LOL.


----------



## mehul0519

Thank for quick reply...

so sanding is called doing primer spray?

or you have to rub the sanding paper on case?

Thankx again

do you know where to get those spray? if u can link it to me ?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mehul0519*


Thank for quick reply...

so sanding is called doing primer spray?

or you have to rub the sanding paper on case?

Thankx again

do you know where to get those spray? if u can link it to me ?


i didn't prime mine and it came out ok. i had another guy paint it kinda b/c it was to cold here to paint at the time.
i painted my gf's case my self and i would say just prime it and paint no sanding needed. mine the paint chips pretty easy hers doesn't chip as easy. if your painting it just a simi gloss black you can use a normal sharpie to touch it up if it scratches.

as for ordering paint online don't you have to pay for ground shipping and it costs more then going to your local hardware store.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mehul0519*


Thank for quick reply...

so sanding is called doing primer spray?

or you have to rub the sanding paper on case?

Thankx again

do you know where to get those spray? if u can link it to me ?


Actually, using Primer paint and sanding are indeed two different things. But using a Primer paint is necessary for laying down a good base for the regular paint. This helps the regular paint apply really well and it makes it look better. It "primes" the surface before you actually paint it. This helps prevent the paint from chipping or flaking off too.

Can you get Krylon brand spray paint where you live? If so, then that's usually what people use.

Krylon Primer

Krylon Paint


----------



## mehul0519

thank ya all again.. for wonderful help...

I live in NJ

I heard flat is better than gloss? any suggestions?

I heard krylon name again and again...I would love to try that...

pls help me find ..and how much I need them...ready to start...

thankx again

What color am I buying for Primer? Black?

and how much is waiting between one coat after another?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Actually, using Primer paint and sanding are indeed two different things. But using a Primer paint is necessary for laying down a good base for the regular paint. This helps the regular paint apply really well and it makes it look better. It "primes" the surface before you actually paint it. This helps prevent the paint from chipping or flaking off too.

Can you get Krylon brand spray paint where you live? If so, then that's usually what people use.

Krylon Primer

Krylon Paint



Darn, you beat me to it. I was just going to tell him what primer was lol.

It is definitely recommended you paint a layer of primer on the case before you do the spray painting. I can't really add anything more than what has already been said except for paint a few coats! I can't stress that enough. One coat will chip easily. Just build up the paint until you're satisfied with it. I'm gonna have to re-paint the chipped bits on my last case because I think only a few layers were put on and then it got bashed around a bit. Good luck though!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehul0519* 
thank ya all again.. for wonderful help...

I live in NJ

I heard flat is better than gloss? any suggestions?

I heard krylon name again and again...I would love to try that...

pls help me find ..and how much I need them...ready to start...

thankx again

What color am I buying for Primer? Black?

and how much is waiting between one coat after another?

The instructions are both on their website and on the cans.









But you can use either white or black Primer. For a black finish, I personally would use a black primer. For a colored finish, white Primer is best.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
coelacanth:

Your re-fanning was perfectly timed. I recently ordered a new GTX 260 (see my signature!), and I expect it to be delivered on either Monday or Tuesday, so I'm going to turn the side panel around so that it's an exhaust fan. I mean, I completely agree that it makes much more sense to use that fan to take the heat away rather than blow it around in the case only to be sucked through the heatsinks of the chipset and CPU air coolers.

I'm looking forward to experimenting! I have a prediction: while I once used to feel warm air coming out of the top of my CM 690 while watching movies or gaming, I predict that will no longer feel warm air thanks to the side panel taking the GPUs warm air out of the case.

Nice.

Congrats on the new 260, it's gonna make your gaming much more enjoyable!

I see that you have an overclocked E8400 @ 4GHz. I'm gonna try to clock mine to 4GHz this weekend. What MHz is your RAM running at? Are you using a divider?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
haha, i hope so for you, and be sure to post a lot of pictures









some pics of SBD









I dig that mes on the side panel. Good work bro









Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Just finished re-fanning my case.

I had both door fans blowing into the case, because I wanted some more airflow on my 4870s (they get pretty hot). But with them blowing in, the 4870s were getting ever hotter.

Now I have a single fan in the door (bottom door fan slot), blowing hot air out and no fan on the upper door slot.

The door fan and the rear exhaust are 120x38mm Panaflo mediums. Using them as exhausts, I've created negative pressure in the case. The case is sucking a good amount of cool air in from the top door fan grill, and the grill on the backside of the mobo, while the rear and side exhaust are expelling a lot of hot air.

Temps are WAY down versus trying to blow a lot of air into the case using fans.

Another happy negative pressure story.

Yet another example of why i always advise against side panel fans and positive pressure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehul0519* 
Hello guys,

I am new in this forums but I have been watching this forums..

I have CM690 as well. I am trying to paint but not sure the exact procedure to do it ....

anyone pls explain...

Is sanding the case required? and which sanding paper to get and from where?

pls tell me ... i want it to use black color ...do I have to use primer?

pls explain...I am thanking yo you all who can help me out.

Clear or Black Primer, and then a few coats of the paint should be fine. No need for sanding.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
All the warm air comes out of the bottom of my case thanks to the slipstream pushing it through the radiator and out the fan grill. I moved my pc closer to my mouse pad so when it's cold I can use that heat to keep my hand warm while gaming LOL.









man your bf is lucky lulz

@twopenises: did you get that 260 on special or something?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Congrats on the new 260, it's gonna make your gaming much more enjoyable!

I see that you have an overclocked E8400 @ 4GHz. I'm gonna try to clock mine to 4GHz this weekend. What MHz is your RAM running at? Are you using a divider?

Thank you. I am really really looking forward to it. The newest game I have right now is Mirror's Edge, and other than that it's Quake 4. So, I will need at least one or 2 games that I will be able to max out with the new 1792 MB GTX 260 Core 216 in my system. But I am still looking forward to seeing what it does for Mirror's Edge.

Anyway, all of the information on my overclock is indeed in my sig rig: http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=31646

I run it like this because I have an nForce chipset. With the nForce chipset (except for the 790i), it's best to just use the stock memory clock and go with the tightest timings possible instead of raising the memory clock.

My FSBRAM divider is 10:9, and that's because I am using the nForce chipset's "Unlinked" feature. This basically creates dozens of dividers which essentially allows me to use almost any memory clock I want regardless of my overclock. And since I have it at 800 MHz with my FSB at 444.5 MHz (1778 MHz), the divider is 10:9.

With these timings, I tried to go with a higher memory clock just for the fun of it, but it is only stable at 800 MHz. And thanks to these really tight timings (meaning the 1T Command Rate is maxing it out), my memory needs at least 2.175V to be stable (2.181V according to hardware monitoring programs like Everest Ultimate Edition 4.60).

Now, before I learned that it's best to just use the stock memory clock and use tighter timings, I did have it stable at over like 1016 MHz or something. The timings were 5-5-5-15 with a Command Rate of 2T. When I compared the difference between 5-5-5-15 @ 1016 MHz to 5-5-5-15 @ 800 Mhz, I did not feel any bit of difference whatsoever. But when I used 4-4-4-12-1T @ 800 MHz, I definitely felt a difference. Most of that difference was due to the 1T Command Rate.

But since you have the X48 chipset, I would recommend going with the highest memory clock that you can achieve by loosening the timings first, and then tightening them down on top of the memory overclock. That way it'll be nice and clean like that.

Finally, I have 2 questions for you: is your E8400 the C0 stepping, or the E0? If you're not sure, then you can check it with CPU-Z. It's in CPU-Z's "Revision" field (even though it's a Stepping, not a Revision. Even Intel calls it a Stepping).

I would also like to know what your E8400's VID is. You can see this most easily in Core Temp. Just in case, this isn't the current core voltage, but rather it's just a characteristic of the CPU. Mine happens to be 1.2500V. The VID is the core voltage that the CPU would request from the motherboard if the voltage were set to Auto (at least that's what I have been told - I haven't checked yet).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@twopenises: did you get that 260 on special or something?

I got it for $238.99 shipped!









https://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=EV-G260_17


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
man your bf is lucky lulz

Lol I guess... I suppose I'm just lucky that I actually enjoy gaming otherwise I'd be pretty unhappy at the amount of time he spends gaming. This way we can game together and have fun killing each other


----------



## mehul0519

thankx so much for all the clear information provided ...

I will post my pics soon...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I got it for $238.99 shipped!









https://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=EV-G260_17


Not sure if that's good or not, i'll just take your word for it lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol I guess... I suppose I'm just lucky that I actually enjoy gaming otherwise I'd be pretty unhappy at the amount of time he spends gaming. This way we can game together and have fun killing each other










Why can't there be more female gamers


----------



## mehul0519

I am trying to get satin black instead gloss... does the primer change according to it?

thankx


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mehul0519*


I am trying to get satin black instead gloss... does the primer change according to it?

thankx


Nah I wouldn't think so.


----------



## mehul0519

I saw online that satin color need satin primer....

gloss has its own primer...it changes I guess ..can anyone one confirm this?

http://www.krylon.com/products/categories/multipurpose/

check pruduct 1 and 3 ... pls


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Not sure if that's good or not, i'll just take your word for it lol.


hehe yeah, it was a great deal. It was the lowest price that I could find anywhere. But of course, that doesn't matter to you since you have to live in Australia.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Why can't there be more female gamers










I agree.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol I guess... I suppose I'm just lucky that I actually enjoy gaming otherwise I'd be pretty unhappy at the amount of time he spends gaming. This way we can game together and have fun killing each other










im trying to do the same thing with my gf so when we are both playing all day long she won't have any room to yell at me for spending all day on the computer lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Reported.


??


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


??


Check out the signature. It's a spammer.

*Edit:* Err, it *was* a spammer. lol


----------



## gotspeed

did i miss something here?


----------



## sweffymo

I'm going to turn my fans around so that all the fans that have filters and/or are on the top (Front 2 fans, top 2 fans) are intakes and the ones without (side 2 fans, back fan, fan behind mobo) will be outlets. This should cut down on dust. and maybe help my CPU temp.

I'll report on it once I'm done, which might be tonight if you behave yourself in the grocery store (how many times have you had THAT line used on you?







)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


did i miss something here?


Oh, you didn't even *see* the spammer. I understand now.

A spammer posted a very simple message that looked like it was from a genuine new member, but the link in their signature made it obvious so I reported them.


----------



## sweffymo

I love how everybody ignores everything I say... If I had Two Penises ore even 2wires, you'd all pay attention to me and rep me up for no reason...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I love how everybody ignores everything I say... If I had Two Penises ore even 2wires, you'd all pay attention to me and rep me up for no reason...











Wow. Just because I didn't reply to you, it doesn't mean I ignored what you said.

And I don't receive reps for "no reason".


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I love how everybody ignores everything I say... If I had Two Penises ore even 2wires, you'd all pay attention to me and rep me up for no reason...










How did we ignore you? There was *one* damn post after yours!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
How did we ignore you? There was *one* damn post after yours!

Look, I'm a needy guy, Okay? How do you expect me to get by with only 1Wire?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Look, I'm a needy guy, Okay? How do you expect me to get by with only 1Wire?

Oops. I took you seriously before. My fault.









*Edit:* I'll be back later, though. I have a few things to take care of.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oops. I took you seriously before. My fault.









Let's hope you never make _that_ mistake again...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Let's hope you never make _that_ mistake again...

Yeah, especially in this thread!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I'm so lost... lol.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

facepalm.jpg


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I'm so lost... lol.









Then read through the replies.


----------



## gotspeed

i saw the post didn't see the link in the sig what was it of? not one of these twitter nude nakey girls that want me to come over is it? im so tired after going to all these girls houses only to see a guy at a laptop in the living room before i knock.....lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i saw the post didn't see the link in the sig what was it of? not one of these twitter nude nakey girls that want me to come over is it? im so tired after going to all these girls houses only to see a guy at a laptop in the living room before i knock.....lol


lol!

I don't remember what it was a link of. I just remember knowing that it was a spammer based on the link.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*









Then read through the replies.


I did but didn't see anything.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I did but didn't see anything.


Then don't worry about it.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

calm down twopenises. Stroke em if you must.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


calm down twopenises. Stroke em if you must.


lol calm down from _what_?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*









Then read through the replies.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Then don't worry about it.


Seemed a bit "short" to me
















oh i like double meanings.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


calm down twopenises. Stroke em if you must.


ah hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha

how could i never see that one cumming.....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


ah hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha

how could i never see that one *cumming*.....


WINRAR!

random text


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Seemed a bit "short" to me
















oh i like double meanings.


Well, I suppose I could spend 10 minutes or more fully explaining it to her, but it's really not important at all. I mean, she missed a post by a spammer, so it's not like she missed something important.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


WINRAR!

random text


----------



## TwoCables

Whoa LOL


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa LOL

theres nothing here keep moving


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
theres nothing here keep moving


----------



## gotspeed

see we are off topic again









thread is fixed


----------



## sweffymo

I Think you're right.


----------



## sweffymo

Goat, you missed the first post!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

facepalm.jpg









i only did the random text to keep winrar in captials


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
facepalm.jpg









i only did the random text to keep winrar in captials











In all seriousness, I really want to joke around...

And since when are you the one not fooling around, Ch33z?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Goat, you missed the first post!

hahaha that's because I stole it!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 









lol
stop reading between the lines
im going to bed guys im sick and it feels like my nose is filled with water.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol
stop reading between the lines
im going to bed guys im sick and it feels like my nose is filled with water.









That's not water!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*









That's not water!


It's a SPACE STATION!


----------



## Tator Tot

This thread


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean...


We don't stoop to that level here...


----------



## TwoCables

No, he says "BAM! And the dirt is gone!", not "Bang".


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Why can't there be more female gamers










i agree!

and darn, you guys post fast, i didnt refresh and see whats happening...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


No, he says "BAM! And the dirt is gone!", not "Bang".


but a gun says bang and when i point my css gun at T3h_Ch33z_Muncha he will be gone too


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


but a gun says bang and when i point my css gun at T3h_Ch33z_Muncha he will be gone too


hehe BAM!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, ill leave you guys spamming here








time to go to school







have fun...


----------



## sweffymo

This video is where our thread is going.


----------



## gotspeed

lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, ill leave you guys spamming here








time to go to school







have fun...









Lulwut? How old are you? I thought you were mid 20's.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Lulwut? How old are you? I thought you were mid 20's.

He's 19, so he's probably either going to his final year in High school, or he's going to college. Many people say they're going to "school" when they're going to college.

For example: when people find out that I'm 30, they say, "oh! Are you going to school? And if so, then for what?"


----------



## sweffymo

So 2wire, what made you decide to get a 260 instead of a 4890 or a 275?

(Small talk)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
So 2wire, what made you decide to get a 260 instead of a 4890 or a 275?

(Small talk)

The money. $238.99 was a bit of a stretch for me. Not only that, but I am 100% confident that my HX520W will shrug it off without any problem. But if I could afford the 4890, then I wouldn't be as sure. I'd feel better with the HX650W (I like the HX series).

I'm really excited about the idea that I'll be going from this 512 MB 9800 GTX+ to the 1792 MB GTX 260 Core 216. It's gonna be fun!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The money. $238.99 was a bit of a stretch for me. Not only that, but I am 100% confident that my HX520W will shrug it off without any problem. But if I could afford the 4890, then I wouldn't be as sure. I'd feel better with the HX650W (I like the HX series).

I'm really excited about the idea that I'll be going from this 512 MB 9800 GTX+ to the 1792 MB GTX 260 Core 216. It's gonna be fun!

That makes sense. I was going to get a 260 or a 4870, but then I got some mad graduation money, and the 4890 Toxic was like $250 at the time and i was like "Why not..."

Of course, all of the current generation cards are coming down right now so i may have to pick up another one if I can find one









I happen to like the TX series because it's got a single 12v rail and it's not modular, so basically you have to be a real moron to have it not work. Just plug in the stuff and you're good!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
but a gun says bang and when i point my css gun at T3h_Ch33z_Muncha he will be gone too

you just wait till i upgrade my Cybran ACU with the chest mounted Microwave lazor. You iz be disintegrated mmk

note: i actually dl'd the MP3 for the narwhals song XD


----------



## sweffymo

So basically you even get us off topic when we're already off topic?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
That makes sense. I was going to get a 260 or a 4870, but then I got some mad graduation money, and the 4890 Toxic was like $250 at the time and i was like "Why not..."

Of course, all of the current generation cards are coming down right now so i may have to pick up another one if I can find one









I happen to like the TX series because it's got a single 12v rail and it's not modular, so basically you have to be a real moron to have it not work. Just plug in the stuff and you're good!

Ah, but the new HX models they have out have a single rail now. I was told that even my HX520W has a single rail even though the sticker says it has 3. They said that they updated the PSUs to only have 1 rail but just never changed what the specifications say. I kinda don't know if I can believe that, but hey I don't mind: I absolutely love my HX520W!

The new HX series I'm referring to are these: HX450W, HX650W, HX750, HX850, and I think even the HX1000W now too. I also saw somebody say yesterday that they're discontinuing the 520 and 620.

But yeah, I think I'd feel a bit more confident with a true single rail too.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Ah, but the new HX models they have out have a single rail now. I was told that even my HX520W has a single rail even though the sticker says it has 3. They said that they updated the PSUs to only have 1 rail but just never changed what the specifications say. I kinda don't know if I can believe that, but hey I don't mind: I absolutely love my HX520W!

The new HX series I'm referring to are these: HX450W, HX650W, HX750, HX850, and I think even the HX1000W now too. I also saw somebody say yesterday that they're discontinuing the 520 and 620.

But yeah, I think I'd feel a bit more confident with a true single rail too.

It's cool that they finally realized that we OCers are lazy and don't feel like doing math until they start overclocking...

I love my TX650W, too. It seems like Corsair is the most consistently good PSU maker right now. What's better is that my PSU is on sale on Newegg for $100 (instead of $170) so that is a major plus.


----------



## gotspeed

idk guys my zalman 850 is a trooper and seems a little pricey but its zalman so you know its quiet and it runs cool.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
idk guys my zalman 850 is a trooper and seems a little pricey but its zalman so you know its quiet and it runs cool.

Yeah, Zalman is usually good but it seems like every brand except for Corsair and a couple of others make some good PSUs and some bad ones (or if you buy a crappy brand, mostly to all bad ones).

Well, I'm going to drug myself up with NyQuill and try to get some extra sleep... I hate not being able to breathe through my nose...

I'm going to be in the top 1500 folders finally tomorrow!!!

Good evening from the EST!
Edit: I mean good morning I guess because it's 2:15...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
idk guys my zalman 850 is a trooper and seems a little pricey but its zalman so you know its quiet and it runs cool.

So then you're planning on going with the GTX 295 in SLI right?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
So then you're planning on going with the GTX 295 in SLI right?

yea one day. im kinda hoping to get a dual pcb gtx 295 (what they call a gtx 295 plus) and sli them some day. need some more money tho.
edit: im really hoping to get the 2nt card "new" so i can get a warranty from evga on it but if not maybe when the 3xx's come out i can snatch up a cheap one


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yea one day. im kinda hoping to get a dual pcb gtx 295 (what they call a gtx 295 plus) and sli them some day. need some more money tho.

Ooo nice plans!! I hope that you succeed in this quest. That would be extremely awesome.


----------



## TwoCables

Wow. Here's a video that GH0 just posted in a new thread. I must share it with you guys. You might need to turn the volume up a little bit more than normal (but not by much). This is just something he found.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Ooo nice plans!! I hope that you succeed in this quest. That would be extremely awesome.

then it would be a quad core cpu with quad core gpu









should be a pretty powerful long lasting system then and then look for another 6 gig ram set and ssd drives

then i will have a system like this


----------



## TwoCables

lol @ the sticker geared towards gullible consumers.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol @ the sticker geared towards gullible consumers.

read the small print on it.

upgrade the the fastest computer on the market for $99 not a bad deal if you ask me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
read the small print on it.

upgrade the the fastest computer on the market for $99 not a bad deal if you ask me.

lol "Plus, upgrade your PC to the latest model on the market every 2 years for only $99!"

I am so very, very grateful that I don't have to buy computers like these.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol "Plus, upgrade your PC to the latest model on the market every 2 years for only $99!"

I am so very, very grateful that I don't have to buy computers like these.


yea with jet fans and wires all over the place inside.

i am scared just thinking about it now. ahah *runs away*


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Never obsolete... What a load of crap. You just can't even PUT a sticker like that on anything coz we all know that things are phased out by better versions within a few MONTHS of release lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Never obsolete... What a load of crap. You just can't even PUT a sticker like that on anything coz we all know that things are phased out by better versions within a few MONTHS of release lol.


Read the fine print on the sticker. It says, ""Plus, upgrade your PC to the latest model on the market every 2 years for only $99!""


----------



## tonschk

Update : installed Aerodynamic blue nose to the top 140mm D14SM Yate-Loon Full Matt Black Fans


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

did it lower noise? Also, why the copper RAMsinks on the backside of the GPU? I Doubt an 8800GT would have double sided RAM...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonschk*













Lol'd. Hard.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonschk*


Update : installed Aerodynamic blue nose to the top 140mm D14SM Yate-Loon Full Matt Black Fans



























That cpu cooler seems to be abit pointless with the fan in that position surely its blowing the heat from the cpu down the case towards the gpu


----------



## Floy

I have installed all fans now and here are my temps! The first is my idle temp on STOCK voltages @3.2ghz...ambient temperature right now is 21Â°C.

The next one is on full load from 20 minutes of prime95 using small FFT's...all fans running at max speed...

Can these temps be true?!? If so, then


----------



## gotspeed

ummm. post a pic of the insides...


----------



## Floy

Will do once I find the camera, lol.

Ok, here we go. These are not the best pictures, I took them very quickly and that is not how my computer will be set up. I have set up like this for now so that I could make easy changes etc...

The cable that you see in between the HDD cage and the 5.25" area is not going to stay like that. It is meant for my new sound card which is coming, it needs a floppy power connector, so I have it there so that I can easily access it when installing the sound card...also the SATA cable for my dvd drive is not that tight, I fixed it...

Now to the back, we did not have any electrical tape, as it ran out, so that is why some cables like the 8 pin EPS12v cable are hanging how they are.

The HDD cables etc I put as nicely as I could right now.

The 5.25" area was always going to be a bit tougher, but I did it as well as I could to not hinder airflow as much.

Remember, this is my FIRST time doing cable management. I am very pleased myself of how it turned out, however I am very open to suggestions on what I could do better...

Once everything is done, I will post "official" pictures so to say.


----------



## gotspeed

also whats the room temp and how close is it to the ac in the room?


----------



## Floy

Room temperature right now is 22Â°C and we do not even have air conditioning in the house.


----------



## gotspeed

whats your min temp now?


----------



## Floy

According to core temp, 23Â°C.


----------



## gotspeed

i would say the cm690 case is working its magic here....

22 room temp 23 core wouldn't be to hard for a big hsf loads seem kinda on the low side but kinda good too....... hmm. still wanta see pics


----------



## Floy

http://www.overclock.net/7300597-post8252.html

Basically check a few previous posts.

Like I posted, they are not the best pics. I will post better pics once everything is 100% done...


----------



## gotspeed

from the looks of it i would say its all true temps
no huge gfx card giving off a ton of heat a bottom and cd bay fans bring in cool air should be really good temp wise.

i would say your all good


----------



## Floy

Nice! Any other suggestions on what I could do better?


----------



## gotspeed

what more do you want your 1c above room temp the only next best thing would be liquid nitrogen cooling.....


----------



## Floy

True









Now I just have to wait for the sound card to come, then I will wrap everything up and post "official" pictures so to say.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lulwut? How old are you? I thought you were mid 20's.


im 19 lol, im acting like im old...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


He's 19, so he's probably either going to his final year in High school, or he's going to college. Many people say they're going to "school" when they're going to college.

For example: when people find out that I'm 30, they say, "oh! Are you going to school? And if so, then for what?"


well, i guess its my bad, we call everything school over here. Even university is called school. So i still go to school, but im doing MBO, thats translated with a site: secondary vocational education. 
ive done, primary school from 4-12 years old, secondary education from 12-16 years old, and now im doing MBO Carmechanic from 16-20 years old i hope









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


idk guys my zalman 850 is a trooper and seems a little pricey but its zalman so you know its quiet and it runs cool.


hmm, i got the corsair hx850w and its silent, goodlooking and powerfull







and a lot of cables coming with it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
im 19 lol, im acting like im old...









well, i guess its my bad, we call everything school over here. Even university is called school. So i still go to school, but im doing MBO, thats translated with a site: secondary vocational education.
ive done, primary school from 4-12 years old, secondary education from 12-16 years old, and now im doing MBO Carmechanic from 16-20 years old i hope









hmm, i got the corsair hx850w and its silent, goodlooking and powerfull







and a lot of cables coming with it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817379007
12 sata
140 mm fan with heat pipes to help cool it
4 pci-e 2x6+2's and 2 6 pins
128 amps on the 12volt
and 86% efficiency

i don't know thats one mean mother fer....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817379007
12 sata
140 mm fan with heat pipes to help cool it
4 pci-e 2x6+2's and 2 6 pins
128 amps on the 12volt
and 86% efficiency

i don't know thats one mean mother fer....

I'd say. Things a beast spec wise.


----------



## gotspeed

haven't had one lick of truble with it for 10 months now. with my sig rig

295 i7 4 hard drives one a 10,000 raptor about 8-9 usbs and 7or 8 fans and 2 cold cathodes umm and i think thats it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, mine got 70amps on 12 volt....








that thing is a beast indeed, but it aint mine, so sux...








nah kidding, nice stuff gotspeed....


----------



## gotspeed

new name gotamps....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


new name gotamps....


haha, good idea









btw, wherse doat?


----------



## gotspeed

idk...


----------



## doat

Sorry i was busy testing out some dildos


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Sorry i was busy testing out some dildos

If there's something Doat's known for, it's definitely testing dildo's. Like, if you knocked on his door, he'd be like "One minute! Just let me pull this thing out of my...". Then if you called him, he'd answer "Hi, yeah, can you hang on a sec, I'm in the middle of something........uhgg......ahhhh.....oh jeez...............hey, I'm back. So what's up man?"


----------



## Smoochy

New side panel just arrived.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
If there's something Doat's known for, it's definitely testing dildo's. Like, if you knocked on his door, he'd be like "One minute! Just let me pull this thing out of my...". Then if you called him, he'd answer "Hi, yeah, can you hang on a sec, I'm in the middle of something........uhgg......ahhhh.....oh jeez...............hey, I'm back. So what's up man?"

That was too long for a joke that should have been short.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


That was too long for a joke that should have been short.


'Twas sort of the point. Sorry Doat if I offended in anyway, it was an inside joke between me and some guy who will likely never read this.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


'Twas sort of the point. Sorry Doat if I offended in anyway, it was an inside joke between me and some guy who will likely never read this.


I don't take any offense to anything on here lol. I have a sense of humor like nobody else on this forum.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Sorry i was busy testing out some dildos


if you want a used dildo doat is not your guy to go to because he really fu#k!s them up when he tests them, if you want a guy you can ask what is the best dildo to go buy doats your guy.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
That cpu cooler seems to be abit pointless with the fan in that position surely its blowing the heat from the cpu down the case towards the gpu









naw, the fan's blowing *up*, through the CPU cooler, and the two top fans extract that hot air out the top









@that 23 degree temp, i'm gonna call BS... even watercooling has trouble getting 1c above room temp. The CPU is most likely not calibrated correctly...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
if you want a used dildo doat is not your guy to go to because he really fu#k!s them up when he tests them, if you want a guy you can ask what is the best dildo to go buy doats your guy.

wat


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
if you want a used dildo doat is not your guy to go to because he really fu#k!s them up when he tests them, if you want a guy you can ask what is the best dildo to go buy doats your guy.

Well i have to make sure they can withstand the punishment they will take.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


naw, the fan's blowing *up*, through the CPU cooler, and the two top fans extract that hot air out the top









@that 23 degree temp, i'm gonna call BS... even watercooling has trouble getting 1c above room temp. The CPU is most likely not calibrated correctly...

wat


mine sits around 4-5 c above room temp. with as little as he has in his case and a x3 i don't think the temp on it is that far off if it is at all. big huge heat sink ton of cold air coming in and no hot components in the box shouldn't be a problem to keep it cool

right now after gaming my 295 is at 56c and my cpu temp is 28 in a room temp of 24c. take away the heat coming off the 295 and cpu would cool down another 2-3 c i would bet.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I don't take any offense to anything on here lol. I have a sense of humor like nobody else on this forum.

bull ****!!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
I have installed all fans now and here are my temps! The first is my idle temp on STOCK voltages @3.2ghz...ambient temperature right now is 21Â°C.

The next one is on full load from 20 minutes of prime95 using small FFT's...all fans running at max speed...

Can these temps be true?!? If so, then









Screw you. Those temps are amazing -.- Lowest temp I ever got was 16 degrees and that was winter after frosts. Lol... BF left the case in the car one night in winter and there was a frost. He brought it in the next morning and turned it on and ended up with temperatures under 10 degrees







So the moral of the story is, leaving computers in cars during winter is a good idea.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Screw you. Those temps are amazing -.- Lowest temp I ever got was 16 degrees and that was winter after frosts. Lol... BF left the case in the car one night in winter and there was a frost. He brought it in the next morning and turned it on and ended up with temperatures under 10 degrees







So the moral of the story is, leaving computers in cars during winter is a good idea.


other then the moisture that would be on every thing....


----------



## AIpha

It really looks worse than it is...

I'm goin in for round 2! lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*











It really looks worse than it is...

I'm goin in for round 2! lol


remove the hard drive trays your not using and move the hard drive to the middle. also you unscew the wire management clips and really clean up the looks what them out.

other then that doesn't look to bad.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


So the moral of the story is, leaving computers in cars during winter is a good idea.


Up until the point where the condensation builds up and it starts raining down on your components, shorting them all out.

Yay water damage!

Anyone have any suggestions on mounting a bottom mounted fan in this puppy now that I've got the HX1000Watt in there? I've had it for awhile but it's so long that I had to remove the 140mm Scythe fan I had in there pushing cold air up into the GPU_(s)_.

The old _(no problems)_:









The new _(god this PSU is so damn big holy cow (problems) my god look how big it is)_:








Obviously the PSU isn'at the only thing that's changed...

Painting the interior of this case satin black as soon as I can find some Canadian store that sells Krylon Indoor/Outdoor Paint/Primer...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


Up until the point where the condensation builds up and it starts raining down on your components, shorting them all out.

Yay water damage!

Anyone have any suggestions on mounting a bottom mounted fan in this puppy now that I've got the HX1000Watt in there? I've had it for awhile but it's so long that I had to remove the 140mm Scythe fan I had in there pushing cold air up into the GPU_(s)_.

The old _(no problems)_:

The new _(god this PSU is so damn big holy cow (problems) my god look how big it is)_:








Obviously the PSU isn'at the only thing that's changed...

Painting the interior of this case satin black as soon as I can find some Canadian store that sells Krylon Indoor/Outdoor Paint/Primer...


take a look at how i did mine. my zalman 850 is a longer case like that too. you may need to find a different way to mount it to the psu but the hard drive rack would be the same and it helpped gpu temps a little i think too.

http://louissuvoy.files.wordpress.co...7/dsc08810.jpg


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Sorry i was busy testing out some dildos


ye, like you aint got any better things to do....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


If there's something Doat's known for, it's definitely testing dildo's. Like, if you knocked on his door, he'd be like "One minute! Just let me pull this thing out of my...". Then if you called him, he'd answer "Hi, yeah, can you hang on a sec, I'm in the middle of something........uhgg......ahhhh.....oh jeez...............hey, I'm back. So what's up man?"


lold.....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Screw you. Those temps are amazing -.- Lowest temp I ever got was 16 degrees and that was winter after frosts. Lol... BF left the case in the car one night in winter and there was a frost. He brought it in the next morning and turned it on and ended up with temperatures under 10 degrees







So the moral of the story is, leaving computers in cars during winter is a good idea.


well, im not sure if this is possible. Those temps are awfully close to the room temp, also for goatspeed. I personaly think cpu's are inacurate at low temps. So if your cpu is between 40-70c im sure you have some temps that are right, but below 30's im almost sure that you aint see the actual temp. So its just a little "bug" in the cpu. Anyways, if it says 20c it could be 25c or something, but it still is a nice temp. 30c stressed would be insane, but if you up the voltage a little (0.05-0.1v) and stress the system with linX i wonder if you could keep it below 40c's, acutaly i would like to see if that happens. And be sure to watch your ambient.

Some guy had his rad under the window in his room, so his 2x360 rad with way too much fans was pulling cold air from outside into his room. He had temps around 10c idle and 20c stressed. But that was cheating


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


well, im not sure if this is possible. Those temps are awfully close to the room temp, also for goatspeed. I personaly think cpu's are inacurate at low temps. So if your cpu is between 40-70c im sure you have some temps that are right, but below 30's im almost sure that you aint see the actual temp. So its just a little "bug" in the cpu. Anyways, if it says 20c it could be 25c or something, but it still is a nice temp. 30c stressed would be insane, but if you up the voltage a little (0.05-0.1v) and stress the system with linX i wonder if you could keep it below 40c's, acutaly i would like to see if that happens. And be sure to watch your ambient.

Some guy had his rad under the window in his room, so his 2x360 rad with way too much fans was pulling cold air from outside into his room. He had temps around 10c idle and 20c stressed. But that was cheating










It's possible to have zero variation between idle and load, as well as slightly under-ambient temps with a bong.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

maybe it is possible, but who says that your cpu temp reading is right? i personaly think it isnt below 30 and above 70c but who says im right... anyways, its sure below 40c so its a nice temp, i dont say it aint nice







but its hard to say what the exact temp is.

btw, i dont think its possible to have zero variation, cause you have many reducting factors, like TIM, and the thermal resistance of all the parts, plus the cpu is heating up(even at idle, cause it is using 30W maybe more, so all those Watts have to be cooled down...), so getting it below room temp isnt possible, and keeping it on room temp is bs imho, but thats just me


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


maybe it is possible, but who says that your cpu temp reading is right? i personaly think it isnt below 30 and above 70c but who says im right... anyways, its sure below 40c so its a nice temp, i dont say it aint nice







but its hard to say what the exact temp is.

btw, i dont think its possible to have zero variation, cause you have many reducting factors, like TIM, and the thermal resistance of all the parts, plus the cpu is heating up(even at idle, cause it is using 30W maybe more, so all those Watts have to be cooled down...), so getting it below room temp isnt possible, and keeping it on room temp is bs imho, but thats just me










room temp i would think for a quad core that is only running 3 cores with a huge heat sink with a few intakes fans and fans on the heat sink its self shouldn't be that hard at idle.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


take a look at how i did mine. my zalman 850 is a longer case like that too. you may need to find a different way to mount it to the psu but the hard drive rack would be the same and it helpped gpu temps a little i think too.

http://louissuvoy.files.wordpress.co...7/dsc08810.jpg


I don't think that will work very well in my case due to the fact that I have a second GPU installed. I'm thinking it might be beneficial to attach a fan onto the side of the hard drive cage, facing the GPU's... I'll look into it tomorrow while I'm waiting for my 3rd monitor to show up in the mail...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


I don't think that will work very well in my case due to the fact that I have a second GPU installed. I'm thinking it might be beneficial to attach a fan onto the side of the hard drive cage, facing the GPU's... I'll look into it tomorrow while I'm waiting for my 3rd monitor to show up in the mail...


there has been 1 or 2 with fans like that also.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


I don't think that will work very well in my case due to the fact that I have a second GPU installed. I'm thinking it might be beneficial to attach a fan onto the side of the hard drive cage, facing the GPU's... I'll look into it tomorrow while I'm waiting for my 3rd monitor to show up in the mail...


that's a great idea, so long as you cut holes into the drive bays. Alternatively, you could angle one at the end of the 5.25" bays down onto the graphics cards.


----------



## TwoCables

Freelancer852: my advice is to replace the PSU with a smaller one. The HX1000W is extreme overkill; it's better suited for rigs with like three GTX 295's, a major water cooling setup, several hard drives, a few optical drives, tons of big fans, etc.

So, if you want to put a fan in the bottom, you need to get a shorter PSU. Don't be afraid: you can safely use the HX750W with this rig (meaning you don't have to worry about the risk of the computer not turning on due to lack of power).

But if you're preparing for a future with such an extreme rig, then nevermind.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Freelancer852: my advice is to replace the PSU with a smaller one. The HX1000W is extreme overkill; it's better suited for rigs with like three GTX 295's, a major water cooling setup, several hard drives, a few optical drives, tons of big fans, etc.

So, if you want to put a fan in the bottom, you need to get a shorter PSU. Don't be afraid: you can safely use the HX750W with this rig (meaning you don't have to worry about the risk of the computer not turning on due to lack of power).

But if you're preparing for a future with such an extreme rig, then nevermind.


I got the HX1000 so I wouldn't have to worry about upgrades, as you stated. I am planning on adding at least two more high capacity hard drives.

I went for the following setup, and I'll cut larger holes in the HDD cage when I get around to cutting the other holes in my case for cable management and then paint it... This even dropped both my GPU temps down a few degrees!


















Works for me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


that's a great idea, so long as you cut holes into the drive bays. Alternatively, you could angle one at the end of the 5.25" bays down onto the graphics cards.


I toyed with that idea while I was playing around, my 140mm fan wouldn't fit unless it was on an angle so I figured I might try that. Decided for the above solution instead because I'm planning on getting something like the following:








http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...0%28ME%29.aspx

I'm going to try and get this to fit "behind" the front 5.25" drive panels so I don't need to remove them.


----------



## TwoCables

But going with 2 more large-capacity hard drives still won't put the HX1000W to work. You'd still be able to get away with either their HX650W or their HX750W and still have upgrade room for big hard drives.


----------



## gotspeed

looks good. how much did your back plate drop your temps?
mine only seems like 5-7c at best.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But going with 2 more large-capacity hard drives still won't put the HX1000W to work. You'd still be able to get away with either their HX650W or their HX750W and still have upgrade room for big hard drives.


maybe there is water in his future.... lol

look here twopenises leave him alone, maybe it was a good deal and he wants to put it to use or maybe a another 285 or higher o/c's on all that hardware is in order soon.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But going with 2 more large-capacity hard drives still won't put the HX1000W to work. You'd still be able to get away with either their HX650W or their HX750W and still have upgrade room for big hard drives.


Well, I'm not about to ditch this PSU, and then spend over a hundred dollars on another PSU just to get my fans to install correctly... And I got the HX1000 for about $25 CAD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


looks good. how much did your back plate drop your temps?
mine only seems like 5-7c at best.


I'm getting 3.2c lower on the card with the backplate. I never intended to buy a backplate model but EVGA started slapping them on for free when I wasn't looking apparently. I got it for the same price as the top EVGA 285 which doesn't have it.

I never noticed the part numbers had changed when I bought the second one, though it doesn't really matter.

Top card - 01G-P3-1281-AR
Bottom card - 01G-P3-1180-AR

Don't ask me why the newer card has a lower part number >.>


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Well, I'm not about to ditch this PSU, and then spend over a hundred dollars on another PSU just to get my fans to install correctly... And I got the HX1000 for about $25 CAD.

I'm getting 3.2c lower on the card with the backplate. I never intended to buy a backplate model but EVGA started slapping them on for free when I wasn't looking apparently. I got it for the same price as the top EVGA 285 which doesn't have it.

I never noticed the part numbers had changed when I bought the second one, though it doesn't really matter.

Top card - 01G-P3-1281-AR
Bottom card - 01G-P3-1180-AR

Don't ask me why the newer card has a lower part number >.>

thats pretty sweet. i wish my 295 came with the back plate for nothing (it should have for $500 why not toss in a $15 plate). i got it at a online store and it took them 32 days before they shipped it





















and then it took again 14 days to show up at my door. yea had that e retailer lazer removed from brain. but i had heard of drops more around 10c from other forums and reviews and kinda disappointed in the performance but it looks sick on the card.
ps what kind of windows does your case have. i saw the lights so its not the plain side is it?


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


thats pretty sweet. i wish my 295 came with the back plate for nothing (it should have for $500 why not toss in a $15 plate). i got it at a online store and it took them 32 days before they shipped it






















and then it took again 14 days to show up at my door. yea had that e retailer lazer removed from brain. but i had heard of drops more around 10c from other forums and reviews and kinda disappointed in the performance but it looks sick on the card. 
ps what kind of windows does your case have. i saw the lights so its not the plain side is it?


Did it myself, I hate the windowed side panel CM sells for this case.

Flash:









No flash:


----------



## CM690

Do i count as modded? I've cut out the top honey comb mesh stuff for the rad? xD


----------



## rchads89

this cable management is mad i have spent ages on it now and i still cant get the side on flush







i have a tx650w i dont think its possible as the big thick cable that plugs onto the board is just too big and the connector ends stick out to much







how did you guys do it?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
this cable management is mad i have spent ages on it now and i still cant get the side on flush







i have a tx650w i dont think its possible as the big thick cable that plugs onto the board is just too big and the connector ends stick out to much







how did you guys do it?

I have the same PSU as you and my side would be flush if I didn't have a really thick 80mm fan behind my motherboard tray...


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I have the same PSU as you and my side would be flush if I didn't have a really thick 80mm fan behind my motherboard tray...












Good job, I really dont know how you have managed to do that... How do you connect your 2 side fans on the side panel? Thats another problem i will have







And the cables to the right with the connetors on just stick out too much :s


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Good job, I really dont know how you have managed to do that... How do you connect your 2 side fans on the side panel? Thats another problem i will have







And the cables to the right with the connetors on just stick out too much :s


To attach the side panel fans, I run extensions from my fan controller... Before I got the fan controller I would put the side panel right next to the case and connect the fans to the motherboard or to a molex adaptor, and then close the case.


----------



## Freelancer852

My case is featured in this video, and some of the pictures, so I can post this here right?

  
 



  



 
Images:


----------



## Smoochy

CM690, HX1000, with lower 120mm fan.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


My case is featured in this video, and some of the pictures, so I can post this here right?











im on my way over right now!!!


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoochy*


CM690, HX1000, with lower 120mm fan.


I assume all your modular plugs are on the top level and you stuffed the 120mm in underneath them? I tried that but I didn't like it very much, to crowded for my tastes...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I'm going to turn my fans around so that all the fans that have filters and/or are on the top (Front 2 fans, top 2 fans) are intakes and the ones without (side 2 fans, back fan, fan behind mobo) will be outlets. This should cut down on dust. and maybe help my CPU temp.

I'll report on it once I'm done, which might be tonight if you behave yourself in the grocery store (how many times have you had THAT line used on you?







)


Okay, I finally did this, and while I had the case apart I decided to cut out the plastic honeycomb on the top and front as well as the metal fan grille on the top (tin snips FTW!). It really helped my temps a lot on both my CPU and GPU!

*Old Idles:*

Temp1: 34
Temp2: 35
Temp3: 33
Core: 37
GPU Core: 43 (60% fan)

*New Idles:*

Temp1: 34
Temp2: 31
Temp3: 32
Core: 31
GPU Core: 38 (56% fan)

I actually made the top side panel fan an intake because my NB temps idled a lot higher (38) and I wanted to make it blow on the little heatpipe things on my NB heatsink.

I strongly encourage everybody to try this as it should cut down on dust a lot too, and it's not too hard to change back if you decide you don't like it.

PS--Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Okay, I finally did this, and while I had the case apart I decided to cut out the plastic honeycomb on the top and front as well as the metal fan grille on the top (tin snips FTW!). It really helped my temps a lot on both my CPU and GPU!

*Old Idles:*

Temp1: 34
Temp2: 35
Temp3: 33
Core: 37
GPU Core: 43 (60% fan)

*New Idles:*

Temp1: 34
Temp2: 31
Temp3: 32
Core: 31
GPU Core: 38 (56% fan)

I actually made the top side panel fan an intake because my NB temps idled a lot higher (38) and I wanted to make it blow on the little heatpipe things on my NB heatsink.

I strongly encourage everybody to try this as it should cut down on dust a lot too, and it's not too hard to change back if you decide you don't like it.

PS--Let me know how it works for you.


Yea I did the same thing, I have the top side-door fan blowing in (to cool NB) and the bottom side-door fan blowing out, taking heat away from the GPUs. Bonus from the top door intake fan is that CPU temps have also decreased. I have more air being exhausted from the case than being taken in, creating negative pressure. This has also helped drop my temps because the negative pressure makes the case suck in cool air from outside.

As for dust I covered all the intakes/exhausts on my 690 with these. They're awesome!

Side-door dust filters 140mm
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25562

Backside of mobo 80mm
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25546


----------



## Smoochy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
I assume all your modular plugs are on the top level and you stuffed the 120mm in underneath them? I tried that but I didn't like it very much, to crowded for my tastes...

Aye, it is a bit crowded. But that fan blows directly to my lower GTX275 fan intake, which keeps it cooler than the top one by some ~4 degrees. Function before form I guess.


----------



## Freelancer852

My top card is the one that heats up a bunch, so that wouldn't really help me very much either way then... >.>


----------



## Smoochy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
My top card is the one that heats up a bunch, so that wouldn't really help me very much either way then... >.>

Yeah I don't really know what to do about the top one either lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smoochy* 
Yeah I don't really know what to do about the top one either lol.

i know i saw someone on here that had 120 i think maybe a 80 mounted on the end of the two cards.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smoochy* 
Yeah I don't really know what to do about the top one either lol.

Use the side fan mount on your case to have a fan blowing across your cards.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Use the side fan mount on your case to have a fan blowing across your cards.


That may or may not work. I had a Panaflo Medium blowing onto my dual 4870s and they were getting insanely hot.

So I reversed the Panaflo to have it blow out and it lowered the temps of my vid cards considerably.

Of course there are a lot of variable at play here, namely how you have your other fans blowing etc.

The best way to go is to just keep reconfiguring your fans until you find a setup that works.

In my experience, having the door fan blow on my vid cards was just keeping a ton of hot air in my case, instead of exhausting it.

@Tator Tot: I've been reading the OCZ Plat LV thread, great stuff!


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, OCZ Blade/Platinum LV kits are awesome.

And that is true, but it depends if you have a negative or positive pressure case, and what direction air flows.

In my Antec 300, with dual 120mm intake, & 2x120 + 140mm exhaust (along with PSU & GPU) it's better to reverse my door fan onto my GPUs, (when I was running SLi 8800GTS 640's, CrossfireX HD2900Xt's, ect..I've had a huge GPU collection)


----------



## maxnanabas09

my cm690


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CM690* 
Do i count as modded? I've cut out the top honey comb mesh stuff for the rad? xD

Ye, you count as modded









Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxnanabas09* 
my cm690

looking good







but why did you choose for green fans? isnt that messing up the blue stock fan?


----------



## maxnanabas09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Ye, you count as modded









looking good







but why did you choose for green fans? isnt that messing up the blue stock fan?


"Green Theme"









look at this its not messing blue fan


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

current design of side panel:









white = clear acrylic
red = red tinted acrylic


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxnanabas09* 
"Green Theme"








look at this its not messing blue fan

hmm, its looking better this way









Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
current design of side panel
white = clear acrylic
red = red tinted acrylic

how do you think you could do that? cutting out parts from the clear acrylic and glue the red parts in, or glue the red parts onto the clear? cause the last option will show a lot of glue between the parts, and will make it less nice as the red glued into the clear.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 

how do you think you could do that? cutting out parts from the clear acrylic and glue the red parts in, or glue the red parts onto the clear? cause the last option will show a lot of glue between the parts, and will make it less nice as the red glued into the clear.

you can do the second part but u have to be careful. its basically soak the red in acetone and place it on the clear. but the catch is if u get acetone on the clear and try to wile it off you will make a smudge on it.

EDIT: the best option for him would probly make a clear window and use clear red vinyl on it to do it that way.


----------



## rchads89

finally cable managment done... fans replaced....corsair powersupply fitted.... Murgen 2 fitted.... This has taken me SOOO long

Next on my list for the case is that side panel which i have to wait 3 weeks for the stock to come in, in the uk


----------



## Herr FlicK

Anyone with a CM690 and a Ati 5870 ?
I want to know if it fits.. I can't find pictures of this combination..


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herr FlicK*


Anyone with a CM690 and a Ati 5870 ?
I want to know if it fits.. I can't find pictures of this combination..


it should i have a gtx 295 in mine and it has about 1 inch or so of clearance between it and the drive bays


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye, im pretty sure it fits... and the power cables are on the side as far as i know so that wouldnt be a problem either


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


well, im not sure if this is possible. Those temps are awfully close to the room temp, also for goatspeed. I personaly think cpu's are inacurate at low temps. So if your cpu is between 40-70c im sure you have some temps that are right, but below 30's im almost sure that you aint see the actual temp. So its just a little "bug" in the cpu. Anyways, if it says 20c it could be 25c or something, but it still is a nice temp. 30c stressed would be insane, but if you up the voltage a little (0.05-0.1v) and stress the system with linX i wonder if you could keep it below 40c's, acutaly i would like to see if that happens. And be sure to watch your ambient.

Some guy had his rad under the window in his room, so his 2x360 rad with way too much fans was pulling cold air from outside into his room. He had temps around 10c idle and 20c stressed. But that was cheating










It's definitely possible. Overnight during winter here, it will get to barely over 0 degrees celcius, and more often than not it will be less than 0. My room has terrible insulation and I don't tend to have heaters on overnight so it's probably about 5-10 degrees warmer inside than out. The condensation that drips off my windowsills should be good proof of that lol. The temps I got were very realistic and believable for that period of time if you consider all the factors.


----------



## rchads89

Is they any point in using the fan slot at the bottom of the case? What benefits does it have?


----------



## Smoochy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Is they any point in using the fan slot at the bottom of the case? What benefits does it have?

Well, as we all know, hot air rises, which means in normal circumstances the lower the air you can get to, the cooler it will be. Also, typically, the lower fan will provide additional cooling to large graphics cards, as the lower slot lines up nicely with the PCI-E slots on mobo's.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
how do you think you could do that? cutting out parts from the clear acrylic and glue the red parts in, or glue the red parts onto the clear? cause the last option will show a lot of glue between the parts, and will make it less nice as the red glued into the clear.

Well i mean, the cleanest way would be to have no u-channelfor the clear, just perfectly flush with the side panel, and the red perfectly flush with the clear. I'm smart enough to know that would be extremely hard though. I'm thinking thin strips of that uber strong double-sided tape, which happens to be red, would go pretty well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
you can do the second part but u have to be careful. its basically soak the red in acetone and place it on the clear. but the catch is if u get acetone on the clear and try to wile it off you will make a smudge on it.

EDIT: the best option for him would probly make a clear window and use clear red vinyl on it to do it that way.

red vinyl? whree would i get that and how much would it cost?

hmm. just had another thought... if i had access to some transparent but UV reactive red paint (i know where to get blue and green but no red







), i could just put tape on the bits i didn't want to paint and do it that way...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Is they any point in using the fan slot at the bottom of the case? What benefits does it have?

Optimal airflow straight to your GPU's fan. IDK how beneficial it would be to a multi GPU setup though, as the bottom card would probably block most of the airflow from the top card. In that case, a fan in the 5.25" or 3.5" drive bays would probably be better.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
red vinyl? where would i get that and how much would it cost?

just google vinyl decals and shops will come up. email them if they could make a custom decal to your specs. i would think it would cost $50 max but idk.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Is they any point in using the fan slot at the bottom of the case? What benefits does it have?


I think there is. I'm using it for my radiator and it is much more efficient than in my last setup where the radiator was outside of the case. Although in this new setup I have a much more direct water loop.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


just google vinyl decals and shops will come up. email them if they could make a custom decal to your specs. i would think it would cost $50 max but idk.


ugh. too expensive... i would also like to be able to see through it.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


ugh. too expensive... i would also like to be able to see through it.


just ask them. it may cost $5-$10 and may have a see threw. you dont know till u ask.









EDIT: i found some other option, Red Tail Light Lens Film. its like $25 but u get 2x more then needed. i wound if they would be willing to sell half of it.
http://www.decalfx.com/red_tail_light_film.html

or a Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

for get that Amazon for the win!!














$4 
http://www.amazon.com/Tail-Light-Cov...8&s=automotive


----------



## Freelancer852

I used colored slightly transparent vinyl for a similar case window mod when I was at school and had access to an automated vinyl cutter _(cut computer generated designs automatically)_. Applied the design to a clear acrylic window and it looked great, though the design was way different and we used green instead of red.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
just ask them. it may cost $5-$10 and may have a see threw. you dont know till u ask.









EDIT: i found some other option, Red Tail Light Lens Film. its like $25 but u get 2x more then needed. i wound if they would be willing to sell half of it.
http://www.decalfx.com/red_tail_light_film.html

or a Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

for get that Amazon for the win!!














$4
http://www.amazon.com/Tail-Light-Cov...8&s=automotive

cool beans! That looks great! Not sure what the postage to AUS would be from amazon though... in any case, it'll be ages until i can actually do this mod









no cm 690 = no mods


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Is they any point in using the fan slot at the bottom of the case? What benefits does it have?


In my experience, none whatsoever.

When I first build my rig, I stuck the fan down there and I thought that it was a good idea, but it ended up bringing in a ton of dust without the filter, and not bringing in enough air with the filter. I moved the fan to the 5.25" bay and zip tied it in, and that dropped my CPU and NB temps by about 4c. I also made a fan duct out of a 2 liter bottle which dropped them by about 1-2c.

I have since duct taped the bottom vent shut to keep out dus

As for hot air rising, I personally believe that in a case that has fans, convection does not cause an issue.

The whole purpose of fans is so that you can make the air your B!7CH and have it do whatever you want it to do...

Right now I actually have the top fans as an intake and the lower of the side panel fans as an outlet, and it helped my temps a lot, too. (Another 5c idle, 3c load). Before I started messing with airflow, my CPU idled at 42c and maxed out at 58c. With the changes I listed, it idles at an indicated 31 (probably 33-35) and tops out at 47-48 after half an hour of Prime95.

Oh, and the new temps are at 3552 mhz, the old ones are at 3485.

I have since duct taped the bottom vent shut to keep out dust.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


other then the moisture that would be on every thing....


If you're dumb enough to bring the cold computer straight into a warm room then yeah it's a problem. Condensation is only going to occur when things start warming up and since it stays at around 0 all night, that's not likely to happen. You take a cold computer into a cold room and they'll both warm up at relatively similar temperatures, avoiding the moisture problem. It's been done before and condensation has not been present. You'd have to be an idiot to bring a freezing computer into a warm room though...


----------



## XeRion

I got one of these here cases last week... i don't think pics are necessary since its unmodded.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeRion*


I got one of these here cases last week... i don't think pics are necessary since its unmodded.


if you want to join the club (ie, the unmodded section), you'll have to post pics. Otherwise, into the "undetermined" you go


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


red vinyl? whree would i get that and how much would it cost?

hmm. just had another thought... if i had access to some transparent but UV reactive red paint (i know where to get blue and green but no red ), i could just put tape on the bits i didn't want to paint and do it that way...


that would look sweet +1


----------



## overclockmasta

Hello everyone,

Boy this is one long thread about a case...and i love it, all 800+ pages.

I have had a 690 for about a year with simple mods done; all plastic and metal honey comb cut out. Clean cable managment. Lots of fans.

Here are some pics. I apologize in advance, the pics are horrible quality, i do not have a camera, and i had to use my phone.

ENJOY!

Case Open









Case Open Low Light









Side View









Top View









Oh look what just came in the mail!









AeroCool A2000 Touch Screen Temp and Fan Monitor









Installed









Installed and Dark (screen can be turned off for complete stealth


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

wow, that nice overclockmasta









welcome to our little club


----------



## rchads89

This might be a noob question but how can you tell if the fan is blowing cool air in or not as i dont have arrows on my blue led fan .... if i say put a fan on the side does the main sticker you know were it says the make etc etc be mounted to the panel near the grill or towards the actual pc itself... I have also held a fan in my hand while on and it does not make a difference. (that i can tell)


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
This might be a noob question but how can you tell if the fan is blowing cool air in or not as i dont have arrows on my blue led fan .... if i say put a fan on the side does the main sticker you know were it says the make etc etc be mounted to the panel near the grill or towards the actual pc itself... I have also held a fan in my hand while on and it does not make a difference. (that i can tell)

If you were looking at the sticker on the fan with the info, and the fan was on, the air would be blowing at your face.


----------



## Floy

With a high CFM fan, you can tell by putting your hand over the fan. I assume the fan you put your hand over did not have a very high CFM rating.

From what I have understood is that air moves in the direction that the sticker with the model # etc is facing.


----------



## infans

Hello everyone, im new to this forum and well, i'd like to start with my case









Its something between modded and unmodded, i've cut the top honeycombs (front is going out tomorrows).

The basic idea was to make an airflow as i drew in this little jpg.










I've used the floppy carrier to support the upper front intake fan, drilled holes in it and used regular hard wire to tighten the fan in it.

There's as much as 10 fans inside the case, as demonstrated on the upper jpg, two front, two top, one on the back, gpu fan, ps fan and another 12cm on the bottom, cpu fan and a side fan.

This would really make for an unbareable jet engine sound if directly connected to the supply, but well, i've just got myself a zalman fan controller which is a real life saver







Plus, it contributes greatly to the whole black-blue image of the case. I've never really been a fan of overpimping a case, just a subtle detail here and there and im happy









Well, to cut the chatter, here's the front of the case










My xfx4890 happily spinning inside










My 12cm'ers happily spinning next to my poor amd stock fan










And the cable management i've managed to manage to avoid the case rainforest










Well, thats mostly it







i'm really happy to be a part of cm 690 club








Enjoy your cases everyone









ps. for those who like to know whats heating those little cogs, its phenom II x4 on 3.4 (wont go above that with stock cooling), 4 gigs of corsairs on 1066, and xfx4890 core clocked to 950, memory to 1000


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


If you were looking at the sticker on the fan with the info, and the fan was on, the air would be blowing at your face.


So not the made/brand of the fan the other bit were it tells you the volts etc etc


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


So not the made/brand of the fan the other bit were it tells you the volts etc etc


Pictures are always better. Here's how the air flows.


----------



## rfjunkie

Here are a few pictures of my 690... What does it take to join this thread?

There is a picture of my fleet of Cooler Master cases... I have 2 more Cooler Masters in the Garage too. One of them is a ACTS 840 that I'm saving for something really special..


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Pictures are always better. Here's how the air flows.


cheers for that dude... i think i may have my fans the wrong way dohhhh


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Here are a few pictures of my 690... What does it take to join this thread?

There is a picture of my fleet of Cooler Master cases... I have 2 more Cooler Masters in the Garage too. One of them is a ACTS 840 that I'm saving for something really special..



well someones^^ a fanboy...

its fun trolling in your favorite thread.
i c u doat


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infans* 
Hello everyone, im new to this forum and well, i'd like to start with my case









Its something between modded and unmodded, i've cut the top honeycombs (front is going out tomorrows).

The basic idea was to make an airflow as i drew in this little jpg.

I've used the floppy carrier to support the upper front intake fan, drilled holes in it and used regular hard wire to tighten the fan in it.

There's as much as 10 fans inside the case, as demonstrated on the upper jpg, two front, two top, one on the back, gpu fan, ps fan and another 12cm on the bottom, cpu fan and a side fan.

This would really make for an unbareable jet engine sound if directly connected to the supply, but well, i've just got myself a zalman fan controller which is a real life saver







Plus, it contributes greatly to the whole black-blue image of the case. I've never really been a fan of overpimping a case, just a subtle detail here and there and im happy









Well, to cut the chatter, here's the front of the case

Well, thats mostly it







i'm really happy to be a part of cm 690 club








Enjoy your cases everyone









ps. for those who like to know whats heating those little cogs, its phenom II x4 on 3.4 (wont go above that with stock cooling), 4 gigs of corsairs on 1066, and xfx4890 core clocked to 950, memory to 1000

nice rig









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Here are a few pictures of my 690... What does it take to join this thread?

There is a picture of my fleet of Cooler Master cases... I have 2 more Cooler Masters in the Garage too. One of them is a ACTS 840 that I'm saving for something really special..

In the first post you see what it takes to be in







just pm iandroo, i hope he will see it, cause he's a busy man








Nice CM army you've got there


----------



## coelacanth

Recently upgraded my computer.

Old:
Opteron 185 @ 2.6GHz on Asus A8N-E with Nvidia GTS 250 512MB.

New:
E8400 @ 3.6GHz on Asus P5E Deluxe with 2 Radeon HD 4870 1GB cards in CrossFireX (GDDR5 memory).

CM690 case of course.


----------



## gotspeed

some one talk me down plzzz. i found another monitor like my second one that i want to get for $50 and i already tested it i can toss in a old 7600 card and run all 3 monitors at 50 fps in tf2 and the other games i play. i am really thinking about getting it and doing 3 monitors...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
some one talk me down plzzz. i found another monitor like my second one that i want to get for $50 and i already tested it i can toss in a old 7600 card and run all 3 monitors at 50 fps in tf2 and the other games i play. i am really thinking about getting it and doing 3 monitors...

just do it lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
just do it lol









o you don't know how bad i want too. but atm i got like 200$ on my credit card and have yet to start my real job and no real side jobs set up at the moment









im really thinking getting it tho because its the only one i found online for sale.

idk i might just jump!!!!


----------



## Floy

This morning I received the sound card that I ordered and got it installed. Now my system is all finished and I have set everything set-up to how I want it.

Here are the picture I said I would post.


























































































And again, my temps are the same as what I posted before...

And if you are wondering, there is room between my video and sound card, so obviously they are not touching. The pictures just do not show the space...


----------



## gotspeed

i jumped....well i made my mom jump for all the free tech support she gets so should be here 4-8 days. im hoping before next weekend. $60 for a dell 1801fp on ebay and a stand for $10.

is it odd that my evga 7600gs runs hotter then my 295. 7600 no power connectors just a low budget, low power, low performance, video card and it idles at 60C where my 295 idles at 54-56. i also can't control the fan speed on the 7600 with precision







any ideas?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i jumped....well i made my mom jump for all the free tech support she gets so should be here 4-8 days. im hoping before next weekend. $60 for a dell 1801fp on ebay and a stand for $10.

is it odd that my evga 7600gs runs hotter then my 295. 7600 no power connectors just a low budget, low power, low performance, video card and it idles at 60C where my 295 idles at 54-56. i also can't control the fan speed on the 7600 with precision







any ideas?


get that crap stock fan of, and put a larget 120mm over the HS on the gpu, and let it blow away all your problems









my gtx275 idles around 35....








stock cooled fan at auto ~40%

@ tizmo, lookin good mate


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


get that crap stock fan of, and put a larget 120mm over the HS on the gpu, and let it blow away all your problems









my gtx275 idles around 35....








stock cooled fan at auto ~40%

@ tizmo, lookin good mate










im kinda wondering if just the 120 blowing towards it would keep it cool. if im right its not doing any processing just passing the video though it so it shouldn't have a "load". idk give me a few mins let me do some dual screen gaming on it lol. got the 3ed monitor the 2nt input on the 18 that i have so it has 3 videos playing and every thing like if 3 different monitors where hooked up to it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

im pretty sure a 120 keeps it cooler than that stock 80mm or smaller fan... grab a high speed fan and you'll be fine, 3krpm isnt bad









nah, kidding, 1200 rpm will do i guess


----------



## gotspeed

yea what im thinking tho is just removing the fan and let the one i have on my power supply/hard drive rack blow on it.

i have it in the bottom pci-e slot so its away from the heat of a o/c 295 at 75-80c but theres a little less air hitting it then it would need i think

edit: pic added. it kinda kills the whole clean and open look of the case now with a ugly green pcb sticking out







i wounder if you could spray paint.... hmm


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, i wouldnt paint it if i were you, just get some acrylic and cut it to size, drill some holes in the acrylic, paint it the color you want, screw some spacers in the vidcard and screw the acrylic backplate to the vidcard, and you have your own









but to keep it cool i would grab a 120mm fan in stead of removing the fan on it and use the psu, im pretty sure it cools worse than with the stock fan on it...


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


This morning I received the sound card that I ordered and got it installed. Now my system is all finished and I have set everything set-up to how I want it.

Here are the picture I said I would post.


























































































And again, my temps are the same as what I posted before...

And if you are wondering, there is room between my video and sound card, so obviously they are not touching. The pictures just do not show the space...


See to me it looks like the fan would be pulling the air out of the case there instead of taking it in because of the fan blades rotation could be wrong though


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, i wouldnt paint it if i were you, just get some acrylic and cut it to size, drill some holes in the acrylic, paint it the color you want, screw some spacers in the vidcard and screw the acrylic backplate to the vidcard, and you have your own









but to keep it cool i would grab a 120mm fan in stead of removing the fan on it and use the psu, im pretty sure it cools worse than with the stock fan on it...


i think i got a fix. i have a old zalman VF900 â€" CU from my 9800xt and then my x1650 both of witch have died over the last 5 years in my dell. i am going to use the fan from that. maybe i don't know yet but maybe the controller too if i can make it look good somehow. it should help lower the idle 60C lol it idles hotter then a i7 with stock heat sink ***.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i think i got a fix. i have a old zalman VF900 â€" CU from my 9800xt and then my x1650 both of witch have died over the last 5 years in my dell. i am going to use the fan from that. maybe i don't know yet but maybe the controller too if i can make it look good somehow. it should help lower the idle 60C lol it idles hotter then a i7 with stock heat sink ***.


i had the vf900 led, its a darn good cooler! so i think that one will help you out


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i had the vf900 led, its a darn good cooler! so i think that one will help you out










im going to shut down for a hour or so and see what i can come up with. will post pics when its done.

pics or it didn't happen
thats my $3,200 3.4 ghz 2 gigs of ram 250 gig hard drive with a 74 gig raptor 9800xt and 18 inch monitor dell xps gen 2 that if you ask me sucks lol case wise you would kill your self after just opening it up. i did like how i had the fan controller hidden on it. i replaced the cd drive pata with a round one but that case just sucked as far as layout.


----------



## YaGit(TM)




----------



## Tator Tot

@YaGit

Wow! That's a really awesome lookin man.


----------



## gotspeed

@YaGit
they should sell a sliver black combo like that. looks sick. now all you need to do is stealth the cd drive on it and get a side panel







lol

as for gpu stock hsf 60C idle zalman vf900-cu 40c
295 temp is 51 - 53


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=749860








i did a little suicide run







couldnt get it stable at 3.5, couldnt even boot at 3.6...xD

@ yagit darn man, you almost make me re-do my sig rig....









@ goatspeed, nice temp drop









darn, i cant wait to buy that phenom 965....







stock 3.4ghz... bump up the multi 2 times and you have 3.6 soo simple...xD


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@Tator Tot
Thanks!

@gotspeed
Thanks man! I do hope they do!.. (day dreamin')







.. Im planning to get that cooler master aluminum besel .. but was wondering if the texture/color of it will match the look of the case but for now i'm leaving it as is.. I'm kinda' loving those little logo's on that optical drive ..

@Bastiaan_NL
Thanks dude! .. saw your post on the other thread.. You are indeed planning on revamping your rig! 965BE


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

@Bastiaan_NL
Thanks dude! .. saw your post on the other thread.. You are indeed planning on revamping your rig! 965BE







[/QUOTE]








thats more a hardware update(im getting crazy from this cpu, cant boot it past 3.5 and cant get it stable at 3.3... the 965 is stock 3.4....







), but for the looks, that silver rocks! its seriously so nice.... you should finish it....


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


@Bastiaan_NL







thats more a hardware update(im getting crazy from this cpu, cant boot it past 3.5 and cant get it stable at 3.3... the 965 is stock 3.4....







), but for the looks, that silver rocks! its seriously so nice.... you should finish it....










oh.. anyways that's a nice cpu you are getting..







you'll be also getting more of it since you got your system under H2o


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


oh.. anyways that's a nice cpu you are getting..







you'll be also getting more of it since you got your system under H2o










hehe, i hope its nice, it should be worth its money...








it was around 230euro at the time it came out
now it is 180 euro.... so i guess its time to buy that beasty








and ye, for its under H2o i bet it should be stable at 4.0... so i hope i get a good chip


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 









Your case always make me giddy! Pic is stunnin as usual man. Still got my vote for nicest 690 on the net. So clean, looks like it should have came that way. Reminds me of the older Gigabyte cases for some reason. Must be the colours.


----------



## gotspeed

im working on my o/c some more so i can squeeze a little more out of my 295 make it run 3 monitors nicely







. hoping for around 3.5-3.8 range maybe....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
im working on my o/c some more so i can squeeze a little more out of my 295 make it run 3 monitors nicely







. hoping for around 3.5-3.8 range maybe....

dont disturb our party around yagit's case!!

nah kidding, you should get that cpu at 4.0...







ive seen a lot on air at around 4.0 so why not?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
dont disturb our party around yagit's case!!

nah kidding, you should get that cpu at 4.0...







ive seen a lot on air at around 4.0 so why not?









im working up to it slowly lol. i have a dream.... one day my cpu will just feel like running 10x its stock speeds, but till then i have to force it lol. this i7 is the first time i have o/c so im trying to take it slow and still have it 24/7 stable. since its on all day and nite and gets used heavily. i'm really looking to be able to run like l4d, tf2, and lfs all at 4860x1200 or what ever it works out too in the game above 30 fps. right now l4d was only doing about 15 the other day but i think something else was messing with it and i didn't have the sli enhancement installed i don't think at the time.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Your case always make me giddy! Pic is stunnin as usual man. * Still got my vote for nicest 690 on the net*. So clean, looks like it should have came that way. Reminds me of the older Gigabyte cases for some reason. Must be the colours.


Wow! Thanks man! As the owner .. I feel the pressure in terms of aesthetics.. Geez .. I have to make the cable management somewhat suprior on this build!









Quote:



don't disturb our party around yagit's case!!










lol

@gotspeed
That's sweet if you can hit 4Ghz for a 24/7 usage ..


----------



## sweffymo

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*












All I can think of is Star Wars when I see this :S Idk why.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


All I can think of is Star Wars when I see this :S Idk why.


----------



## BikePilot

That is very well done YaGit!


----------



## gotspeed

WOOT 3.4ghz


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
WOOT 3.4ghz

on your northbridge...xD
nah, nice speed...







hurry up for the 4ghz!!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
on your northbridge...xD
nah, nice speed...







hurry up for the 4ghz!!

im working at it. monitor should be here today. i got a idea what i am going to do for a spot to mount it. i think one of my sticks of ram died tho...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
im working at it. monitor should be here today. i got a idea what i am going to do for a spot to mount it. i think one of my sticks of ram died tho...

nice, so you are waiting behind the door for the delivery guy to come...xD
hmm, windows detects 6 gig but can only use 4 gig, strange... if it died it cant be detected i think... but i dunno...









anyways, i also got a 5.9 as lowest score for hardware, but thats my hdd...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


nice, so you are waiting behind the door for the delivery guy to come...xD
hmm, windows detects 6 gig but can only use 4 gig, strange... if it died it cant be detected i think... but i dunno...









anyways, i also got a 5.9 as lowest score for hardware, but thats my hdd...










hows this for a page of sweets








i don't know why but my gpu scores are hitting a limit it seems too


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lookin nice









24/7 usage:









what do you think of this? (note, it was a suicide run, not stable...







)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=749860


----------



## gotspeed

i like mine stable tho







more useful that way lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i like mine stable tho







more useful that way lol


true, but my new beasty will be ordered soon, and thats stock clocked at 3.4ghz....xD so i dont *have* to oc... but im sure i do, i should try to get it at 4.0...xD


----------



## gotspeed

but its only 4 processors in windows so







i haz 8s


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


but its only 4 processors in windows so







i haz 8s


ye, but 8 halve cores also make 4 normal cores









nah, i dunno how that stuff works, but im pretty sure those 8 cores dont have 3.4 or what evah ghz themselves, its only half the cpu speed....


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


ye, but 8 halve cores also make 4 normal cores









nah, i dunno how that stuff works, but im pretty sure those 8 cores dont have 3.4 or what evah ghz themselves, its only half the cpu speed....










from what i under stand from HT is that there 2 threads on each cpu instead of just 1 thread per cpu. but they both run at cpu speed (3.4) and are just as productive just need to be able to take advantage of more then x number of threads.
so a program that only uses 2 threads it will run just as good on a core 2 duo or core 2 quad as a i7 but a program that uses 5+ threads like handbrake or some other higher end programs a i7 kills a core 2 quad because the cpu is able to run all 8 threads at 3.4 instead of just 4 threads 3.4


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, its still a bit confusing...








the part i dont get is, there are 4 actual cores, so how can you get 8x3.4
i would say its 8x1.7 or 4x3.4 but i dont know...
anyways, its fast


----------



## JMT668

what do you 690 boys think of this case?

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...56k-death.html


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

looks good








i like the xig dark knight








but i prefer the cm690 front


----------



## JMT668

thats what i like, an open mind. i was expecting flame wars: the flame strikes back.

i dont really think there is much difference tbh, both very nice cases. i love some of the modded 690's on here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


thats what i like, an open mind. i was expecting flame wars: the flame strikes back.

i dont really think there is much difference tbh, both very nice cases. i love some of the modded 690's on here.


hehe, i aint no flamer








but ye, i like both cases. Only thing i prefer the 690 above the midgard is the front i guess, and the name o/c


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
what do you 690 boys think of this case?

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...56k-death.html

690 boys and girls









Looking at those pics, the Xigmatek Midgard looks a lot like the 690.

The motherboard tray is better than the 690 IMO because of the access to a backplate, I like the open grill next to the HDs, which the 690 doesn't have. They're so similar though, that I have to wonder how much of a hand Cooler Master had in creating the Midgard, or is Xigmatek somehow affiliated with Cooler Master? I mean, it's basically a 690.

However, I'm now reading reviews of the Midgard and just got a good look at the hard drive trays. They're almost the same as on the Antec BQE, and they are my favorite hard drive trays of all time. Way better sound isolation than on the 690.

And I keep my tower on the floor, so top power button is also a plus.

And it's got more cuts to run cables from the PSU through to the backside of the case.

I may have to pick up a Midgard! (Heresy, I know). It looks like 690 2.0.

Sadly, I could only find 2 or 3 retailers that sell it, and all of them are the side window version, which I wouldn't want.

(I'm the one that's gonna get flamed now, not you JMT668.)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
690 boys and girls









Looking at those pics, the Xigmatek Midgard looks a lot like the 690.

The motherboard tray is better than the 690 IMO because of the access to a backplate, I like the open grill next to the HDs, which the 690 doesn't have. They're so similar though, that I have to wonder how much of a hand Cooler Master had in creating the Midgard, or is Xigmatek somehow affiliated with Cooler Master? I mean, it's basically a 690.

However, I'm now reading reviews of the Midgard and just got a good look at the hard drive trays. They're almost the same as on the Antec BQE, and they are my favorite hard drive trays of all time. Way better sound isolation than on the 690.

And I keep my tower on the floor, so top power button is also a plus.

And it's got more cuts to run cables from the PSU through to the backside of the case.

I may have to pick up a Midgard! (Heresy, I know). It looks like 690 2.0.

Sadly, I could only find 2 or 3 retailers that sell it, and all of them are the side window version, which I wouldn't want.

(I'm the one that's gonna get flamed now, not you JMT668.)

if you want your power button on the top you could always do this:


----------



## coelacanth

haha *some* people are capable of that. I'm afraid that I don't have the skill or tools to do this. (My dremel just exploded!)

I use Raptor 10K RPM HDs, so my main gripe with the 690 was the sound isolation for the Raptors (As I said in the post where I joined the 690 club) it's not very good. Not to mention I end up scratching my HDs with the metal pins in the 690 plastic trays. I've used those HD trays before (from the Midgard, the Antec BQE uses those), and the Raptors are nearly silent and don't get scratched.

I was thinking of modding my 690 to be able to accommodate my Antec hard drive trays, but now I don't need to.

Unfortunately I can't find the Midgard anywhere without the side window.
Edit:
Found a spot with the normal, non-window door:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Xigma...-Holes-w-o-PSU


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

so you are going to leave us for that case?







....


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


so you are going to leave us for that case?







....










hahaha no, I'm not going to cheat on the 690 and leave her for another case.

I love the 690, it's still my favorite case, and it's sexier than the Midgard, with it's flowing chromed plastic accents.

Here are some pics of mine


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ah, nice to hear








and some nice pics too!


----------



## JMT668

very nice! just you wait until i get modding and get all my nice shiney fans.

i have already installed a fan controller on the front, have a look in the pics.


----------



## gotspeed

sorry i didn't post the other day but here it is. monitor and today the stand came. now tomorrow or maybe this weekend i will work on a way to mount them......

now how to mount 3 monitors in the space of 2 hmmmm.


----------



## rchads89

hmmm maybe i have cack fans at the top of my case but... I dont really feel any air being forced out the top







i feel it slighty but not much....

I was thinking it might be worth me using the mother power on 3 pin see if that makes a difference? I have 3 pin fan connector on the motherboard near the top and i also have a 3 pin connector called KWB PWR can i run my other fan from that 3 pin connector that says this on it ?

Sorry it might not make much sense its 3:20am here must go to bed now









Thanks for any help


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
sorry i didn't post the other day but here it is. monitor and today the stand came. now tomorrow or maybe this weekend i will work on a way to mount them......

now how to mount 3 monitors in the space of 2 hmmmm.









hmm, its getting a bit messy around your computer







clean that stuff up before your mom can see it...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
hmmm maybe i have cack fans at the top of my case but... I dont really feel any air being forced out the top







i feel it slighty but not much....

I was thinking it might be worth me using the mother power on 3 pin see if that makes a difference? I have 3 pin fan connector on the motherboard near the top and i also have a 3 pin connector called KWB PWR can i run my other fan from that 3 pin connector that says this on it ?

Sorry it might not make much sense its 3:20am here must go to bed now









Thanks for any help









hmm, do you still have the honeycomb grill in there? Cause cutting that one out will allow the air to move out quicker. Are you sure your fans are with the right side up, so are they taking out air from the case?
Anyways, it doesnt matter if the fans are connected to the psu or the mobo, both ways they will have max power. Only if you put them on a fan controller they will lose a little speed(normaly).

Grtz


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, its getting a bit messy around your computer







clean that stuff up before your mom can see it...









hmm, do you still have the honeycomb grill in there? Cause cutting that one out will allow the air to move out quicker. Are you sure your fans are with the right side up, so are they taking out air from the case?
Anyways, it doesnt matter if the fans are connected to the psu or the mobo, both ways they will have max power. Only if you put them on a fan controller they will lose a little speed(normaly).

Grtz

ok thanks for your reply







I think its just the metal from the case and then the normal mesh from the cash







Do you know if i can use that 3 pin KWB PWR connector on the motherboard to power a fan?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
hmmm maybe i have cack fans at the top of my case but... I dont really feel any air being forced out the top







i feel it slighty but not much....

That's kind of funny...my case, if I place a CD on top of it, it becomes a mini hovercraft and shoots off to the side.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
That's kind of funny...my case, if I place a CD on top of it, it becomes a mini hovercraft and shoots off to the side.

I accidentally put a dvd on top of the case after wiring up the fans for testing and when I power up it hovers.. yup it's kinda' cool actually..









Since that i was looking for some kind of toy like a surfer kind to place it on top with a string held by a magnet.. i hope you got the idea .. so yeah it hovers on top which means a lot of air going out-top!

@rchads89
Check your fans .. is your fan spinning at all or at what orientation intake or exhaust??


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, its getting a bit messy around your computer







clean that stuff up before your mom can see it...









Grtz

i really just need a bigger room lol. im basically live in my room like its an apartment. it will be better in a few days when this next project is done tho.


----------



## iandroo888

sorry for delay everyone. hecka busy with school and this organization i am part of. i just updated it with the one i recieved by pm. thats the only way im adding people now.

so plz follow the instructions in OP! >.<" had to check some peoples post to get the info =.=


----------



## Weston

I've made some slight changes since I last posted. I bought a new back panel from CM and painted it black in place of the red one. The CPU fan and rear 120mm fan have both been rotated 90 degrees to hide the cables a little bit better, and I made a quick run up to Home Depot today and got some 1/2" black split loom to help hide some more cables.

Weston


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 









I've made some slight changes since I last posted. I bought a new back panel from CM and painted it black in place of the red one. The CPU fan and rear 120mm fan have both been rotated 90 degrees to hide the cables a little bit better, and I made a quick run up to Home Depot today and got some 1/2" black split loom to help hide some more cables.

Weston

looks really good.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


I accidentally put a dvd on top of the case after wiring up the fans for testing and when I power up it hovers.. yup it's kinda' cool actually..









Since that i was looking for some kind of toy like a surfer kind to place it on top with a string held by a magnet.. i hope you got the idea .. so yeah it hovers on top which means a lot of air going out-top!


Put a DVD or CD on top, and then set a thumb tack in the middle of it so it can't hover it's way off the case. The closest fan to the front of mine gets it hovering over a centimeter off the case! I should take a video.


----------



## gotspeed

o boy this thread has jumped the shark now....

lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Put a DVD or CD on top, and then set a thumb tack in the middle of it so it can't hover it's way off the case. The closest fan to the front of mine gets it hovering over a centimeter off the case! I should take a video.


hmm, lets see if it works with my fans, they blow trough a rad, so i dont think therse much airflow left...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


o boy this thread has jumped the shark now....
lol


got any problems with it? haha


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


o boy this thread has jumped the shark now....


...leather jacket and all!


----------



## gotspeed

we have like 5 pages 100ppp all about the case







wheres all the off topic and trolling that this thread is known for people!!!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha




----------



## YaGit(TM)

Forgot to say thanks to 
sweffymo & BikePilot









Guys .. Is it OK to cut the other audio pin-out that came w/ the case .. there are 2 labeled as "AC'97" and "HD Audio" the AC'97 being the other!







will it still work after i cut it?

It's a real pain in the eye seeing it .. messy ...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

if it's not plugged into anything on your board. just unplug it. I thought the top panel connections were modular?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Guys .. Is it OK to cut the other audio pin-out that came w/ the case .. there are 2 labeled as "AC'97" and "HD Audio" the AC'97 being the other!







will it still work after i cut it?

It's a real pain in the eye seeing it .. messy ...










yea should.just make sure non of the wires are connecting with the others.

on a side note, just put together my invoice for my new job that i did this last week. 160 for 5 hours of work + miles. so my ssd might not be that far away


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
if it's not plugged into anything on your board. just unplug it. I thought the top panel connections were modular?

Yup .. I mean I'm just gonna' use the one labeled "HD Audio" I want to know if it still work after cutting the other header labeled "AC'97"


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yea should.just make sure non of the wires are connecting with the others.

on a side note, just put together my invoice for my new job that i did this last week. 160 for 5 hours of work + miles. so my ssd might not be that far away









Yeah, that's what i was also wondering since the cables are just tapped into the main cables of the pins..

Wooot .. 160?! for 5hr?!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
Yeah, that's what i was also wondering since the cables are just tapped into the main cables of the pins..

Wooot .. 160?! for 5hr?!









25 a hour fixing printers and servers and what not and like 40 cents per mile to the site. had a server 911 call that needed a fan. 1 hour to find out what part was needed and order the part over night air shipping next day 1 hour to find out that it was the wrong fan, order another fan over night air and install, server back up and running now. lol quick way to rack up some time tho.

ps. all at the company's cost lol not mine. probably cost 50 bucks to ship a 5$ part lol. but it was a server class fan with 5 pin connector not a standard 3 pin


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
25 a hour fixing printers and servers and what not and like 40 cents per mile to the site. had a server 911 call that needed a fan. 1 hour to find out what part was needed and order the part over night air shipping next day 1 hour to find out that it was the wrong fan, order another fan over night air and install, server back up and running now. lol quick way to rack up some time tho.

ps. all at the company's cost lol not mine. probably cost 50 bucks to ship a 5$ part lol. but it was a server class fan with 5 pin connector not a standard 3 pin

darn, thats a lot of money









here is some fun with 2 high speed fans:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

lol @ Bastiann

I need to get my video up but I don't know where to host it. Youtube wants a cell number to send a confirmation number but I don't have one! I have the video though of my "hover 690"


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

you can try tinypic.com. You wont see a video on forums, but its a link to the video.
Also, i dont have to give my cell number for a youtube account...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
you can try tinypic.com. You wont see a video on forums, but its a link to the video.
Also, i dont have to give my cell number for a youtube account...









Yeah, it was probably a scam page or something, that if I gave them a number they would spam my phone with crap. I'll try tinypic.com.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

View My Video

There, some hover action to liven your morning.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

haha, thats cool








my airflow on the top fans is to low after being reduced by the radiator. So the dvd wont hover there...







i had to make myselve a little toy to do it...xD


----------



## 0mar32

This time I got a hell lot of pics of my CM 690,
Front








Right Side








Back








Left Side








Front-Left Pose








Inside after I removed some cables and HDD racks


----------



## gotspeed

what do you guys think about a 40 mm fan on the heat sink on the vregs. there idle at 56-57c and i would like to lower them a little since the system is on all the time.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0mar32* 
This time I got a hell lot of pics of my CM 690

lookin' good









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
what do you guys think about a 40 mm fan on the heat sink on the vregs. there idle at 56-57c and i would like to lower them a little since the system is on all the time.

i guess it wouldnt hurt your hardware







56idle isnt that cold.... so ye, i would do it if i were you...


----------



## gotspeed

going to toss in 1 maybe 2 to a order to newegg when i get some money from a lady im building a computer for. lol going to be a big newegg order. 3pk of windows 7 a list of parts 4 120 fans and 1 maybe 2 40mm fans and cables and what not.

would 2 fit side by side maybe?

edit: working on new top for the 3 monitors also right now.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:

going to toss in 1 maybe 2 to a order to newegg when i get some money from a lady im building a computer for. lol going to be a big newegg order. 3pk of windows 7 a list of parts 4 120 fans and 1 maybe 2 40mm fans and cables and what not.

would 2 fit side by side maybe?

edit: working on new top for the 3 monitors also right now.
lots to buy.. lots to do .. in short, having a great time!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
View My Video
There, some hover action to liven your morning.

Very cool!


----------



## Roman5

Well, I don't know if mine is classified as modded, I guess so? Here's my pics.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roman5*


Well, I don't know if mine is classified as modded, I guess so? Here's my pics.


I like the colours of your fans







Especially the blue and green one. Nice machine!


----------



## Roman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I like the colours of your fans







Especially the blue and green one. Nice machine!










Thanks!







I'm glad you like. Funny thing is, I think most people dislike the blue green ac ryan fan, and many have said to me I have too much colour and too many different fan brands, like cooling on hallucogenics.


----------



## gotspeed

omg big news to come guys.....


----------



## gotspeed

i got my 3ed monitor hooked up and got my desktop made up now. going to get some formica top to dress it all up and go with the black theme some more. in games it looks killer thats all i can say lol. pictures / video / words can not describe how sweet it looks. its 52 inchs from screen edge to screen edge and rez is 4480x1200


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i got my 3ed monitor hooked up and got my desktop made up now. going to get some formica top to dress it all up and go with the black theme some more. in games it looks killer thats all i can say lol. pictures / video / words can not describe how sweet it looks. its 52 inchs from screen edge to screen edge and rez is 4480x1200

Awesome! I guess it's a monitor day today because my 22" Trinitron monitor died on Saturday and today I got the 24" LCD that I ordered







I can't believe how spacious my desk is now!! Plus I'm off to a LAN this weekend (first one that I can register for now that I'm 18 lol) so I'll be able to show it off haha. Once I've finished my work for the day I'll take a few pictures so y'all can see the space!


----------



## gotspeed

who's monitoring me.... lol

i love them. its going to be hard to get a new laptop or sit at any other computer now lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
Well, I don't know if mine is classified as modded, I guess so? Here's my pics.










looking good







i think you count as unmodded, unless you have cutted out something, painted something or so









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i got my 3ed monitor hooked up and got my desktop made up now. going to get some formica top to dress it all up and go with the black theme some more. in games it looks killer thats all i can say lol. pictures / video / words can not describe how sweet it looks. its 52 inchs from screen edge to screen edge and rez is 4480x1200

darn, that looks way too nice...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Awesome! I guess it's a monitor day today because my 22" Trinitron monitor died on Saturday and today I got the 24" LCD that I ordered







I can't believe how spacious my desk is now!! Plus I'm off to a LAN this weekend (first one that I can register for now that I'm 18 lol) so I'll be able to show it off haha. Once I've finished my work for the day I'll take a few pictures so y'all can see the space!

hehe, i think i have to buy a new monitor too, im still on 19"wide...








but my new cpu first....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
who's monitoring me.... lol

i love them. its going to be hard to get a new laptop or sit at any other computer now lol

haha, ive got that same feeling each time im at school, they have slow crappy pc's with 15" monitors and cr*p mice.... but it works...


----------



## gotspeed

lol ours at itt-tech are like 2.4 ghz p4 dells with a gig of ram maybe and there so slow b/c of all the stuff they do to lock them down







loging in takes like 5-10 mins some days. altho they do have like 18 inch or 20inch screens.

just played tf 2 a little, can't get all 3 working yet. i had it before when i was tricking it but for some reason it wouldn't go now.

temp wise tho omg they shot up. it may just be the o/c settings but temp went up to 87C with the back plate and the fan ramped up to 65% on auto. fps tho was around 250-300 pretty steady. i had l4d going and it was around 30 fps on all 3 screens.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

As promised, here's the picture of my new monitor/setup







I think it looks fantastic. Now there's plenty of room on the desk for my monitor, speakers, keyboard AND tablet. My tablet is 12x10" so it's not exactly small. I had to have it on my lap previously but now that I can have it on the desk it makes work a LOT easier.


----------



## gotspeed

^^ nice
is yours 1920x1200(16x10) or 1920x1080(16x9)?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
^^ nice
is yours 1920x1200(16x10) or 1920x1080(16x9)?

It's a 16:9 so 1920x1080. I went on a rampage getting wallpapers before I got the monitor so now I'm sorted for a little while. Was surprised at how many wallpapers there were once I actually started looking. Previously I'd not been able to find anything decent. Started browsing the hi-res section of 4chan and that started the ball rolling nicely.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol ours at itt-tech are like 2.4 ghz p4 dells with a gig of ram maybe and there so slow b/c of all the stuff they do to lock them down







loging in takes like 5-10 mins some days. altho they do have like 18 inch or 20inch screens.

just played tf 2 a little, can't get all 3 working yet. i had it before when i was tricking it but for some reason it wouldn't go now.

temp wise tho omg they shot up. it may just be the o/c settings but temp went up to 87C with the back plate and the fan ramped up to 65% on auto. fps tho was around 250-300 pretty steady. i had l4d going and it was around 30 fps on all 3 screens.

lol, at school we have 3.0ghz p4 with 0.512-1gig ram. But it takes 5 minutes to log in... Way to much crap to load...
but you have nice fps, only a bit high temps... but you could waterool it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
As promised, here's the picture of my new monitor/setup







I think it looks fantastic. Now there's plenty of room on the desk for my monitor, speakers, keyboard AND tablet. My tablet is 12x10" so it's not exactly small. I had to have it on my lap previously but now that I can have it on the desk it makes work a LOT easier.


















nice


----------



## bobfig

i feel sorry for u guys about the computers at your schools.. mine have 20" wide screens and q9450's or q9550's not 100% sure from what i remember. XD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i feel sorry for u guys about the computers at your schools.. mine have 20" wide screens and q9450's or q9550's not 100% sure from what i remember. XD

Not fair!!! anyways, im only about 1 hour in 3 weeks online at those pc's so have nothing to complain about


----------



## gotspeed

lol i just take my laptop to school so don't have to deal with them lol

as for wall papers windows 7 will auto switch wallpapers if you set it up. its really cool. now if someone made 3 monitor wall papers that you could span all 3 with to match up.... hmm lol.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol, at school we have 3.0ghz p4 with 0.512-1gig ram. But it takes 5 minutes to log in... Way to much crap to load...
but you have nice fps, only a bit high temps... but you could waterool it









Jealous... We have core 2 duo's but they're crappy and we have around 700mb of RAM. The old art room computer was a frigging celeron running at 1.8gHz with 512mb of RAM. Took forever to do anything art-related on that thing. Luckily they saw sense and upgraded it but I still take my laptop to school for photography and have skipped class a few times to do my work at home instead. My pc is far superior to both my laptop and the single computer in the room so it's pointless to attend the class unless I need some ideas or help with anything.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Jealous... We have core 2 duo's but they're crappy and we have around 700mb of RAM. The old art room computer was a frigging celeron running at 1.8gHz with 512mb of RAM. Took forever to do anything art-related on that thing. Luckily they saw sense and upgraded it but I still take my laptop to school for photography and have skipped class a few times to do my work at home instead. My pc is far superior to both my laptop and the single computer in the room so it's pointless to attend the class unless I need some ideas or help with anything.


well, for me its only making some tests at those pc's, and i cant do them at home. So for those half hour test i wont take my rig with me, cause i dont have a laptop.

Anyways, its darn cold here:S my cpu is at 25C with a lot of crap running, working for school atm... i think ambient is around 15C in my room, but i dont wanna fire up the heater....


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


well, for me its only making some tests at those pc's, and i cant do them at home. So for those half hour test i wont take my rig with me, cause i dont have a laptop.

Anyways, its darn cold here:S my cpu is at 25C with a lot of crap running, working for school atm... i think ambient is around 15C in my room, but i dont wanna fire up the heater....










Heh fair enough. I keep my laptop with me at school most of the time.

Found the screenshot I took of my cold temps on a winter morning the other day too. CPU was at 16 degrees! Pretty damn good. And when it is a cold morning I usually put the rad fans on full to keep the temps the same lol.


----------



## gotspeed

fire up [email protected] warm up the room quick lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, im not sure about that, cause 15c ambient will give me 35c stressed on the cpu, but the air comin' out of the rad is around 25c so it wont heat up that much. For the vidcard, that thin' will max around 60c so that will heat up a bit, but not that much...

btw, halfway typin' this reply my g didnt work anymore.. im getting that bug more and more
now the point isnt working anymore, Wherse my g11!!
btw, the letters you see are ctrl-c ctrl-v work









[edit]Plugged in the G11 and its working fine, love the G11!!!








i think its a software bug or something with the razer lycosa, at least i hope so...
gonna test it on my other pc if im back this afternoon, maybe its w7 vs razer software...


----------



## Roman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


looking good







i think you count as unmodded, unless you have cutted out something, painted something or so










Awwwww. Oh wait!... my fingerprints are all over it. You can't see them, but if you were to dust down the case with ID kit powder you'd see them. That must count? It could be my fingerprint artwork


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roman5*


Awwwww. Oh wait!... my fingerprints are all over it. You can't see them, but if you were to dust down the case with ID kit powder you'd see them. That must count? It could be my fingerprint artwork










hmm, try some fingerpaint







should look awsome








nah, kiddin. There are some little mods, like cutting out the honeycomb grill etc. Those mods will also allow you to join the modded section


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hehe, im not sure about that, cause 15c ambient will give me 35c stressed on the cpu, but the air comin' out of the rad is around 25c so it wont heat up that much. For the vidcard, that thin' will max around 60c so that will heat up a bit, but not that much...

btw, halfway typin' this reply my g didnt work anymore.. im getting that bug more and more
now the point isnt working anymore, Wherse my g11!!
btw, the letters you see are ctrl-c ctrl-v work









[edit]Plugged in the G11 and its working fine, love the G11!!!








i think its a software bug or something with the razer lycosa, at least i hope so...
gonna test it on my other pc if im back this afternoon, maybe its w7 vs razer software...


i had a guy with win7 on that can't type on his keyboard with out it messing up words.... maybe its a win 7 bug?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i had a guy with win7 on that can't type on his keyboard with out it messing up words.... maybe its a win 7 bug?


yea, probably... My g11 doesnt have that bug...
But the razer lycosa does... Anyways, i had an other bug before, if i was in windows just doing regular stuff, windows mediaplayer suddenly started. 
I shut it down, and it starts and so on. Sometimes it was so fast that i could keep on clicking on the cross to shut it, but it re-opened at the same time. 
I couldnt use anything cause that media player was always up front, and i couldnt get it away... After some testing i found out that if i wasnt touching the keyboard, it took some longer between each time media player opens... So i downloaded new software from the razer site, and that problem was solved.
Now i have it again, but now with keys that wont work....:S
so that keyboard will go on my second rig, with xp on it and i guess it wont bug there...









[edit]Just ordered some stuff for some friends and family, and with that i ordered this little beast:
Amd Phenom II 965 BE


----------



## Mitchell7

Can I be added to the club too?









Sorry about the pics, I need a new camera.



























Should post some shots of the inside later, it's probably dusty lol


----------



## Floy

You have to PM iandroo888, I believe he only adds people to the club if people PM him. He is very busy so it can take a while.

Anyway, to anyone interested, I thought I would post my current temps. Ambient temp is 21Â°C and my 720BE is still at stock voltages at 3.2ghz.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Tell your friends if they want to get on the CM 690 bandwagon there's a great Combo deal going on right now. http://bit.ly/3RlHyF


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


You have to PM iandroo888, I believe he only adds people to the club if people PM him. He is very busy so it can take a while.

Anyway, to anyone interested, I thought I would post my current temps. Ambient temp is 21Â°C and my 720BE is still at stock voltages at 3.2ghz.


Thats pretty darn cold....







im around 13c ambient these times, and i get 22c cpu temp....







Bad room insulation....xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Tell your friends if they want to get on the CM 690 bandwagon there's a great Combo deal going on right now. http://bit.ly/3RlHyF










wow, thats a good deal! if i would live there i would probable pick up an extra case...


----------



## Floy

That is a really nice deal.

I wish there would be a newegg.eu.


----------



## KG363

nice. too bad i have both of those


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


nice. too bad i have both of those


Me too, but it makes me want to build another computer...


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Well I did it!







Didn't need the case but a CM-690 is worlds better than what I'm using now and I've been meaning to upgrade that old IDE hardrive to something better. 640 GB Caviar Black is a lot better than an old 200 GB drive. Sorry about you fellows that don't have NewEgg in your countries. Bummer!


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Me too, but it makes me want to build another computer...

Everybody should have a backup if they can afford it...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Well I did it!







Didn't need the case but a CM-690 is worlds better than what I'm using now and I've been meaning to upgrade that old IDE hardrive to something better. 640 GB Caviar Black is a lot better than an old 200 GB drive. Sorry about you fellows that don't have NewEgg in your countries. Bummer!









Welcome to the club. The 690 is amazing, you're going to love it.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


I accidentally put a dvd on top of the case after wiring up the fans for testing and when I power up it hovers.. yup it's kinda' cool actually..









Since that i was looking for some kind of toy like a surfer kind to place it on top with a string held by a magnet.. i hope you got the idea .. so yeah it hovers on top which means a lot of air going out-top!

@rchads89
Check your fans .. is your fan spinning at all or at what orientation intake or exhaust??










should be a exhaust ... i think it would work better of this KWB power if thats a fan slot on the motherboard i am not sure.... its a 3 pin connector


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Welcome to the club. The 690 is amazing, you're going to love it.

Thanks man, err chimpman. Appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## gotspeed

yay new member


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Everybody should have a backup if they can afford it...









hmm, if you upgrade your first pc, youve got to put all the old stuff in a box, and if youve upgraded each part of your first pc, you have enough stuff for a second one, thats how i did it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yay new member

lol...

















Lowest temp this morning on the cpu was 20.5c.
Ive got a new record....







darn, i dont wanna know what my ambient is if it gets around 0c outside... its now 5c outside 10c in my room, with only a small window open for ventilation.... and that one stays open, cause oterwise ive got a lot of condens...


----------



## Floy

Hehe, ambient 17Â°C in my room with the window open...

The low temperature is what it was when I woke my computer up from it's sleep.

My hard drives are showing 14-15Â°C.


----------



## Freelancer852

Guys, something went missing from my PC, guess what.










FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUU


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Guys, something went missing from my PC, guess what.










FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUU


omg some one stole your case!!! guys this is extreme i have heard of thieves stealing computers and hard drives out of computers but men we need to bolting down our cases so that are cases them selfs can not be stolen. i will be back in a hour or 2 going to the store for some 1 inch lag bolts and nuts for them. bbl


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, the case of my second rig is gone too!! STOP THE THIEVES!! ill post pics soon


----------



## Freelancer852

Look Blue, A clue!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Look Blue, A clue!










look it must have been a girl she left a huge double sided dilldo in the back of that pic on the board. lol. so we are looking for 2 girls maybe no clothes.

where is sperm0nkey at i think we need to question her!!! lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
look it must have been a girl she left a huge double sided dilldo in the back of that pic on the board. lol. so we are looking for 2 girls maybe no clothes.

where is sperm0nkey at i think we need to question her!!! lol














































btw, wasnt her name squirtmonkey?


----------



## gotspeed

maybe....


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
look it must have been a girl she left a huge double sided dilldo in the back of that pic on the board. lol. so we are looking for 2 girls maybe no clothes.

where is sperm0nkey at i think we need to question her!!! lol

LOL I hope you know that that is a scrub brush...

PS-- Krylon + case = profit.

Edit: I know what it is already.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
LOL I hope you know that that is a scrub brush...

PS-- Krylon + case = profit.

Edit: I know what it is already.









shhhh!!!!! it was a clue. i am about to alert the authorities to the problem we have.


----------



## Freelancer852

Hey, that's my dildo, nothing to see here... Move along...










No really, it's just a scrub brush.

Another clue!


----------



## gotspeed

omg its been stripped ahh! o guys the casemanity lol


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Hey, that's my dildo, nothing to see here... Move along...










No really, it's just a scrub brush.

Another clue!









The unexpected plot twist: goodbye fan grates/honeycomb!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

oh my dear goodness...








and look who has to go to bed, now that the fun begins...








ye, thats right, me...


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
The unexpected plot twist: goodbye fan grates/honeycomb!

I'm actually keeping the metal honeycomb, all the plastic honeycomb is gone though.










That should give you an idea of what I was dremeling for.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
I'm actually keeping the metal honeycomb, all the plastic honeycomb is gone though.










That should give you an idea of what I was dremeling for.

I've wanted to do this for a long time. My PSU is longer and that hole needs to be bigger to fit cables through for l33t cabling.

I wish I had the tools to do it.


----------



## gotspeed

cut out the metal mesh too makes the air flow better and its quieter without it. on the spots where you need a grill do the round ones that mount on the fans.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
cut out the metal mesh too makes the air flow better and its quieter without it. on the spots where you need a grill do the round ones that mount on the fans.

Meh, maybe some other time, I've already washed the case in prep for [secrets].

On another note, these buttons are awesome:









I would be dead without them.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
cut out the metal mesh too makes the air flow better and its quieter without it. on the spots where you need a grill do the round ones that mount on the fans.

This. I did it with tin snips and it made my case a lot quieter.

Just removing the honeycombs will be a significant improvement though.


----------



## sweffymo

Secrets = Airbrushed wizard on the side (like a 70's van)


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Meh, maybe some other time, I've already washed the case in prep for [secrets].

On another note, these buttons are awesome:









I would be dead without them.

i would do it now since you have it all apart already. your 5 mins away from it instead of a hour away from being able to cut them out.


----------



## Freelancer852

Noise isn't really an issue for me with this case, it's a lot quiter than my previous case. And I can use tin snips later if I want, so there won't be a need to repaint.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
I'm actually keeping the metal honeycomb, all the plastic honeycomb is gone though.










That should give you an idea of what I was dremeling for.

Hooray, someone else who cut the mobo tray ridge







I'm not alone!

You did a better job of it than I did though. I had to use a hacksaw to cut it and then used pliers to bend it down out of the way. Don't have a dremel







Of course I forgot to take my HDD out while doing that too so I got very worried that I'd ruined it with all the vibration but luckily it's still truckin' along nicely


----------



## gotspeed

hard drives i think are a lot better then they use to be. most (if not all) park the head if they feel vibrations that could damage them or a fall and impact about to happen. when i was working on my new desk surface i was banging on the shelves with the computer on playing audio. after like 5 hits to break the shelves loose to move them i was like o crap, computer on, running, banging on with hammer, bad. lol i wouldn't go around picking up computers and smashing the hard drives with hammers or other big heavy tools but a few little vibrations here and there i don't think would give a hard drive a one way ticket to a early grave.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hard drives i think are a lot better then they use to be. most (if not all) park the head if they feel vibrations that could damage them or a fall and impact about to happen. when i was working on my new desk surface i was banging on the shelves with the computer on playing audio. after like 5 hits to break the shelves loose to move them i was like o crap, computer on, running, banging on with hammer, bad. lol i wouldn't go around picking up computers and smashing the hard drives with hammers or other big heavy tools but a few little vibrations here and there i don't think would give a hard drive a one way ticket to a early grave.

Thankfully not







It does make a bit more noise now but it still works fine and has no bad sectors or S.M.A.R.T errors so I'm happy to keep using it. It was an expensive drive and trumps all others in nearly every HDD benchmarking test so it's not one I want to give up without a fight.


----------



## Freelancer852

*IMAGE ALERT, 56K GET OUT!*

*Case work paint log:
*

Washing it down after cutting:









Primer coat 1 _(back)_:









Primer coat 2 _(back)_:


















Primer coat 1:



























Primer coat 2:



























Paint coat 1 _(back)_:



























Paint coat 2 _(back)_:



























Paint coat 1:



























Paint coat 2:




































Paint coat 3:



























*Finalized painting:*













































I'm going to let it sit over night, inspect in the morning and do any touch ups that may be required. PC will be reassembled tomorrow night for sure!


----------



## gotspeed

and the award for the most bandwidth used up in one post goes to... drum roll plz

Freelancer852

looks good. i had mine back together the same nite as the paint job altho it did make the room smell funny for a few hours well i was sleeping..... hmm

edit: the bottom of the hard drive rack looks a little light on the paint.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
edit: the bottom of the hard drive rack looks a little light on the paint.

I just noticed there's some serious lack of paint under the expansion slots, I'll get on that and the HDD cage tomorrow.


----------



## gotspeed

quick video of the 3 monitors playing tf2. looks like theres a huge lagg in the video there isn't. its running at 50-60 fps. very playable.


----------



## Freelancer852

Are you using TripleHead2Go to play on Steam games? I've heard VAC has issues with SoftTH, and that's the only reason I haven't tried any Steam games on my triple 24" setup yet.


----------



## gotspeed

nope just softTH. altho i can't get cs:s to play on all 3 yet. if you can get it working let me know what you had to change


----------



## Freelancer852

Not big on CS:S, Left4Dead and TF2 are more my area. I've got CSS and I can take a look, but I doubt I'll make any progress if you've actively been looking into it.


----------



## gotspeed

i have both tf2 and l4d running with out problem. its only cs:s that i can't and like you said i too have not actively been trying just tossed all the same files in and try to boot up the game and it crashes. really want to run the hl2 benchmark and see what i get for fps on all 3 in that test.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

@ gotspeed. It seems strange that the config files for the software triple head works for your other games, but not CS:S. It may be a compatibility issue with the game. I would fiddle with the config file for a bit though and see what you can do. I remember it was a bit fiddly to set up for every game, but once you do it works great. I posted a thread years ago about the free software triple head app and no one really seemed interested in it. It works well enough I would never even think about buying the hardware Triple Head from Matrox.


----------



## gotspeed

i tried a few things with the config but nothing seemed to allow me to pick higher then the 1920x1080 or 1920x1200 rez or it would just crash the game on start up. it was one of those things were after like 30 mins of having to log off to quit the locked up program then re-login and try again. i was like you know what its tf2/l4d/lfs, game time lol.

im with you on the hardware tho don't really feel like spending a ton of money on an adapter when you can do the same thing just as good for 1/3 the cost.


----------



## Freelancer852

Honestly, the only reason I didn't go with the TH2G is because of the resolution limits. If the create a version of the digital edition that somehow lets you go above the current resolution limits, I'll be all over it.

The reason for that? I have a couple games that have some lag on the side monitors, and I'm unable to rid myself of it no matter what I try.


----------



## gotspeed

you have your sides in 16 bit mode. thats suppose to help.

yours should be a tad bit better then my really since you are doing it with 285
's and not basically a par of 275's. how much of a lagg on the sides?


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
you have your sides in 16 bit mode. thats suppose to help.

yours should be a tad bit better then my really since you are doing it with 285
's and not basically a par of 275's. how much of a lagg on the sides?

This illustrates it a bit:


----------



## gotspeed

i think that has more to do with how the game handles a bigger fov. some handle it better i think. honestly i don't think a th2g would help that.

lfs just had a beta update that supports multi monitors and fixed some of angle problems and fixes some of that weird laggy feel to it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I used to run GTR 2 on 8600GT SLI and get excellent frames at 3072x768 or something similar. Can't remember for sure about resolution, but there was zero lag on the side monitors. I remember reading something about it to fix the issue though. I'll see if I can dig it up...

@ gotspeed - Try checking source game forums to see if there is a custom resolution hack or something. Maybe something of that nature, combined with the STH2G files, might work. I'm reaching here...Did you say you tried other source games and they worked? If so, maybe it has something to do with the servers not allowing a larger FOV, because it could kind of be considered a cheat in a way, since you can see guys coming from more directions. If that makes sense.


----------



## gotspeed

i think that has more to do with how the game handles a bigger fov. some handle it better i think. honestly i don't think a matrox would help that.

lfs just had a beta update that support multi monitors and fixed some of the angle problems and fixes some of the weird laggy feel to it.


----------



## gotspeed

***^

i didn't see but like 4 posts on the steam powered games about softTH and a few link bate sites going to widescreengamingforum.com all about the same post.


----------



## Roman5

Guys, need some advice for more palatable colour balance in the case since several people have criticized my choices, particularly the green one. Bought 2 more ac ryans, blue, and blue orange. I was thinking of moving the blue/green fan to the front fan case replacing the stock coolermaster blue fan, but not sure the best places to add these 2 new fans, one of which will replace the side cover fan. Which would look the best arrangement? You can't see it in this picture, but there is already an identical blue ac ryan in the top of the case directly above the enermax. Do you think the blue/orange fan should replace the white sharkoon, or the VGA fan?


----------



## Freelancer852

When it comes to colors, only you can decide what's right for your case! obviously there are some choices that are more popular than others, but you shouldn't be going by "what's popular" you should be going on "what you like best"! Good luck!

*O:*






















































*Edit -* Boot test, first image I have of the PC all together in the new case:









*Edit Edit -* Show pics:































































*Edit Edit Edit -* First start up while back at home:








































































I'm taking 42MB's of your bandwidth and leaving now!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

holy pictures batman! seriously... that's a killer for aussie internets


----------



## gotspeed

lol

what are the clips holding yours fans on that true 120?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

wow, thats looking pretty darn good


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol

what are the clips holding yours fans on that true 120?

The proper ones!
_^ Amazing Canadian retailer btw, awesome prices and customer support._

Amazon link...


----------



## JMT668

looking sweet!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
The proper ones!
_^ Amazing Canadian retailer btw, awesome prices and customer support._

Amazon link...

is there room between the true and the top fans to use that. i had to use zip ties on the top to hold the fan because the wire clip wouldn't fit with the fans there. for some reason i don't like the idea of a piece of wire just chilling out above my $500 video card lol. even with the back plate i could see a problem with it falling and hitting the wrong thing some day.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

The UPS man just delivered it and I'm overjoyed.









http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/u...90_1stLook.jpg


----------



## Hawk8808

got some updated pix here guys, sorry about the quality, had to take them with my blackberry, which apparently sux at pictures lol, since i cant find my digital atm, but anyway let me know what ya think


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
is there room between the true and the top fans to use that. i had to use zip ties on the top to hold the fan because the wire clip wouldn't fit with the fans there.

I've noticed that all the EVGA motherboards I've tried have the CPU a little higher up than the ASUS Striker Extreme I'm using right now. I had a little experiment one day with an EVGA nForce 680i FTW motherboard, as I was hoping to replace my Stiker Extreme with it so I could break my 3.1Ghz OC barrier. I was unable to use a top rear fan at all with the TRUE installed on that board, it was simply to high up.

CM 690 + eVGA nForce 680i FTW + TRUE = NO room for rear top fan!
Attachment 126193

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk8808* 
got some updated pix here guys,

Looks good in black, and I can finally say I've joined that club


----------



## Hawk8808

i have the 790i with the scythe mugen 2 and i have both top fans installed, i don't see why that True would be much different


----------



## Freelancer852

680i =/= 790i... Take a look at the picture I posted, it doesn't lie.


----------



## Hawk8808

thats odd that there is that much of a difference, thats a sweet HS as well, did you try to pull the top off the case and mount the fans up top? see if that will work for ya. You would have to cut the meshing out, if you haven't done that already.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

so where's cs_maan these days


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk8808* 
thats odd that there is that much of a difference, thats a sweet HS as well, did you try to pull the top off the case and mount the fans up top? see if that will work for ya. You would have to cut the meshing out, if you haven't done that already.

that is done already lol. all the metal mesh and the plastic is cut out every where even the back fan. i might be able to move them up more and mount the face thats closest to the cpu to the case and have them be more in the space where the mesh would have been to get some more room. i might order 2 and look for another 110cfm cooler master fan like the one i have on the front and mod one of the rear fan controllers to have 2 knobs and switches for both fans on one slot.

cpu up higher = more cool air below it to cool cpu?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk8808* 
got some updated pix here guys, sorry about the quality, had to take them with my blackberry, which apparently sux at pictures lol, since i cant find my digital atm, but anyway let me know what ya think









get as much light on it as you can when you take the picture. my n95 is kinda the same way less light crappy picture, more light really nice 5mp picture.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Hey gotspeed, speaking of cable management where do you fellows buy cable extentions for wires that are too short to route behind the mobo? My 6 pin video card cable really needs a couple more inches and the 8P connector had to be routed on the inside.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Hey gotspeed, speaking of cable management where do you fellows buy cable extentions for wires that are too short to route behind the mobo? My 6 pin video card cable really needs a couple more inches and the 8P connector had to be routed on the inside.


newegg. or a good local pc shot like microcenter if you have one or frys maybe....(never been to a frys)


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk8808* 
thats odd that there is that much of a difference, thats a sweet HS as well, did you try to pull the top off the case and mount the fans up top? see if that will work for ya. You would have to cut the meshing out, if you haven't done that already.

I tried mounting the fans in between the top of the actual case and the top mesh part, there wasn't enough room even after cutting the plastic honeycomb out. I'm not going to cut on the mesh, it's the best looking part!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


I tried mounting the fans in between the top of the actual case and the top mesh part, there wasn't enough room even after cutting the plastic honeycomb out. I'm not going to cut on the mesh, it's the best looking part!


the mesh that he is talking about is the metal mesh under the top. its just in the way of air flow not the top case part but where the fans mount and slipping the fans in to the middle of that. i have a few pics let me look for them.

edit: pics added. look at the back part of the case that plastic needed to be trimmed a little bit so it closed right. im thinking maybe trimming more off there and the fans should mount up that half inch higher using the zip ties on the other side of the fan.

the first one is just to show how you have to have it cut out to slip the fan in there.


----------



## Freelancer852

Oh, he meant the metal honeycomb, not the mesh, I see.

It may have worked had I donw it that way, but as you say, the lip on the top part of the case near the back would also need some trimming.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


Oh, he meant the metal honeycomb, not the mesh, I see.

It may have worked had I donw it that way, but as you say, the lip on the top part of the case near the back would also need some trimming.


it doesn't that a whole lot to trim that lip off. i just used a pair of wire cutters. just eye balled it with where the fans hit it and clipped away.


----------



## Freelancer852

Well, good thing I didn't have to do it in the end, extra work ugh.


----------



## TheScOuT

Could take it a step further and cut the metal and cut the fan


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I thought of doing that TheScout. That will let you fit 25mm thick fans there?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
newegg. or a good local pc shot like microcenter if you have one or frys maybe....(never been to a frys)

Have to be the Egg, Radio Shack is about the best brick and morter outlet here. I'll see what I can do and post some pics when I have it a little more tidied up. Thanks!


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheScOuT* 
Could take it a step further and cut the metal and cut the fan


















Clever mod, like the way you trimmed the flange on the upper part of the fan to push it up through the hole. Neat idea and I assume they fit underneath the top cover or you wouldn't have done it. By the way, how is the top attached? I just got my case yesterday but haven't really looked all that closely at it yet. Just wanted to get my system booted up again.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

you could simply use one of those rubber fan mounts and have the fan partially at the top and partially inside.


----------



## gotspeed

Omg I GOT IT. cs:s working on all 3

all you need is
-w 5860 -h 1200

in the set launch opitons under properties when you click the game

edit: just did the video stress test in cs:s 29.9 avg fps wow lmao. on just the 24 it was 298.9 avg fps.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
Omg I GOT IT. cs:s working on all 3

all you need is
-w 5860 -h 1200

in the set launch opitons under properties when you click the game

edit: just did the video stress test in cs:s 29.9 avg fps wow lmao. on just the 24 it was 298.9 avg fps.

lol


----------



## gotspeed

i got it from

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com...hlight=counter

im uploading a video of the stress test now to youtube will post a link once its done.


----------



## friendlyarrows

I have the nvidia edition, its not modded, only filled with all the fans. I also do not run crossfire, but I did add another green led fan in the front for intake.


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Hey gotspeed, speaking of cable management where do you fellows buy cable extentions for wires that are too short to route behind the mobo? My 6 pin video card cable really needs a couple more inches and the 8P connector had to be routed on the inside.

Meh. Just make your own. Grab an old power supply and one of the 3pin fan power- molex power converters (the standard ones that come with fans) and make one. I did that and I can finally use my dvd drive. It's far cheaper than buying one. You just cut the two molex connectors off from the converter, cut a length of cable from the old psu, join em and voilÃ*! Your own extension cable.

@ TheScout
Nice work! I had not thought of mounting the fans like that. I considered putting my radiator up top initially but it wasn't going to work because I couldn't fit the fans in the top. Might reconsider it next time around


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendlyarrows* 
I have the nvidia edition, its not modded, only filled with all the fans. I also do not run crossfire, but I did add another green led fan in the front for intake.

You could use some cable management in that case... Maybe a round IDE cable.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
You could use some cable management in that case... Maybe a round IDE cable.

more just needs to route the cables behind the mother board tray. there are a few nice looking cable management jobs that used flat ide cables. there a problem but in that case the lest of his worries lol.

start off all the cables to in the hole next to the psu.


----------



## scottath

gotspeed:
How did you get your monitors to work together like above?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
gotspeed:
How did you get your monitors to work together like above?

offering young children to satan and he help me set up the technology.

google softTH and read a few more above posts of mine.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hey Scottah, here's an OLD thread I posted on the STH2G -

http://www.overclock.net/monitors-di...lehead2go.html

Not sure if they'll actually be anything useful in it, I posted it a couple years back.


----------



## scottath

i run DX10 on everything i can anyhow.....and i need another 24" before i can do it properly.....

Thanks for the link - i'll check it out


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hey Scottah, here's an OLD thread I posted on the STH2G -

http://www.overclock.net/monitors-di...lehead2go.html

Not sure if they'll actually be anything useful in it, I posted it a couple years back.

EDIT - Don't know how this got here? And almost an hour after the first one?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

---








---








---
Will post more pics when I get my vga on steroids


----------



## friendlyarrows

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
more just needs to route the cables behind the mother board tray. there are a few nice looking cable management jobs that used flat ide cables. there a problem but in that case the lest of his worries lol.
start off all the cables to in the hole next to the psu.

Yea lol I got some serious wires hangin around aye? I have a lot of wires though because of my power supply, its a Corsair 750w. I also was wanting to get some opinions on what to do with that HD audio front panel connector going into the sound card, its not long enough to go above, any ideas? heres some pics I took with my phone, so you can get any idea of what cable management I actually did do.


----------



## friendlyarrows

Better picture of the cable I'm talkin about.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendlyarrows* 
Yea lol I got some serious wires hangin around aye? I have a lot of wires though because of my power supply, its a Corsair 750w. I also was wanting to get some opinions on what to do with that HD audio front panel connector going into the sound card, its not long enough to go above, any ideas? heres some pics I took with my phone, so you can get any idea of what cable management I actually did do.

click on the link in my sig and look at how mine is done. all the cables from that 750 should go in the hole next to it and go to the hard drives and cd drives from behind. all the fan adapters can be in the hard drive area or tucked back behind the mobo tray. the 24 pin should reach on yours. the only one that might not with out a extender is the cpu power (4/6/8 pin)

on the audio cable try slipping it behind your video card so its between our video card and mobo. pull the card out of the slot put the wire under the connecter and push the card back in to the slot. i did that with a fan speed controller wire for my cpu fan behind my 295
take out that other hard drive tray if your not using it also.


----------



## coelacanth

YaGit, your 690 always makes me jealous. So awesome.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


---

---

---
Will post more pics when I get my vga on steroids










Ey man, have you looked at getting the newer TRUE Bracket that allows for East/West mounting on AMD?

AMD Retention Kit Revision 2


----------



## Roman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


where do you fellows buy cable extentions for wires that are too short to route behind the mobo? My 6 pin video card cable really needs a couple more inches and the 8P connector had to be routed on the inside.



I bought 2 x 12 inch pci-e 6 pin extension cables from ebay for my card. Free P&P and Â£5 total. Cheap as chips.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
I bought 2 x 12 inch pci-e 6 pin extension cables from ebay for my card. Free P&P and Â£5 total. Cheap as chips.

Not as cheap as making your own


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Not as cheap as making your own










unless he doesn't have a dead psu laying around


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
YaGit, your 690 always makes me jealous. So awesome.

Thanks!









Quote:

Ey man, have you looked at getting the newer TRUE Bracket that allows for East/West mounting on AMD?

AMD Retention Kit Revision 2
Actually that's the one I'm using .. may be if i do a push pull config i'll twist it to EW direction ..


----------



## gotspeed

i got something to make YaGit jealous now lol.

just found a sweet wall paper tonite and a little app called displayfusion.

edit: we really need to just spam the rest of the 100ppp so we can get to the next page. it takes like 4 mins for this page to load. lol


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i got something to make YaGit jealous now lol.

just found a sweet wall paper tonite and a little app called displayfusion.

edit: we really need to just spam the rest of the 100ppp so we can get to the next page. it takes like 4 mins for this page to load. lol


Woot! Indeed that's a very tempting setup ..


----------



## gotspeed

if you would have asked me when i started this build if i would ever have this i would have said never but now that its at this point i don't know what else to do. short of a simulator chair or something really wild like that, at best maybe, maybe 2nt 295 to quad sli this but i don't think it would help enough to make it worth the price tag.

im kinda looking for a cooler for the ram. something that would look good in a CM690 with all blue and black theme 2 or 3 fans. that would fit on 3x ddr3 sticks.
something like







but black with blue fans and less branding ie. HyperX type of stuff on it .


----------



## scottath

^^ Could paint it.....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

dominator/OCZ RAM coolers? i know the OCZ one is silver with blue LED's...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*











Will post more pics when I get my vga on steroids










oh my..... Thats insane!!!


----------



## gotspeed

o and i forgot to say a few days ago.... i am waiting behind the door again for my favorite delivery guy to come today.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i got something to make YaGit jealous now lol.


And I've got something that will make you jealous now, 3 x 24" 1920x1200 Samsungs:








_(Old pic)_

Desktop example:









What are you using DisplayFusion for? Why not just edit the images in Photoshop so they display properly across all three monitors? That's what I do since it doesn't require and additional program running in the background. I should get out my flight sim controls now that I've got the perfect setup for it...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*












Lets take a walk


----------



## gotspeed

looks better








it only needs to run to set the image then you can close it. and its free


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I have that tree pic above, but not enough pixels to use it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I have that tree pic above, but not enough pixels to use it.

well you could but they would turn in to tooth picks with green mold on them instead of tree trunks with leafs on them lmao


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I have that tree pic above, but not enough pixels to use it.

Do you want the 5760x1200 version that I have? Two of your monitors are smaller than mine so there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## NameUnknown

how is the cable management on this case? it currently in a combo deal with WD 640GB Caviar Black, so if its good I might just buy it. if possible could i get some pics of cable management in the case?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


how is the cable management on this case? it currently in a combo deal with WD 640GB Caviar Black, so if its good I might just buy it. if possible could i get some pics of cable management in the case?


Have a look at the first page of this thread and in the first post you'll find a section on cable management. There are some great examples there but don't forget that it's highly dependant on your psu.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


how is the cable management on this case? it currently in a combo deal with WD 640GB Caviar Black, so if its good I might just buy it. if possible could i get some pics of cable management in the case?


Take a look a few pages back, there are tons of pics in this thread.

Old pics of my cable management:


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Have a look at the first page of this thread and in the first post you'll find a section on cable management. There are some great examples there but don't forget that it's highly dependant on your psu.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Take a look a few pages back, there are tons of pics in this thread.

Old pics of my cable management:


















Looks as goo as the HAF in terms of cable management. Maybe better considering its a mid tower and not a full. As for the PSU aspect of it, Ive already got a modular PSU in that rig. 5yr old 600W Ultra X-Connect so thats not really an issue. I just want to breathe some new life into this rig and keep it running longer, and the current case has very little airflow between the fans (1x120mm & 2x80mm) and the cable management (there is none.). Ive got an *old* thread in case mods with pics of it as well as in appraisals now due to consideration of a purchase of a CM690 if you want to see what I mean by no air or cable management.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
oh my..... Thats insane!!!

Thanks!









---

Nice monitor setup guys .. drool ..


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


how is the cable management on this case? it currently in a combo deal with WD 640GB Caviar Black, so if its good I might just buy it. if possible could i get some pics of cable management in the case?


you came in to this thread asking us about cable management what gives dude we don't care about that crap here.
what wires








i don't see no stinking wires
















ok ok i guess theres some wires but there not in the air flow at all and you really can't see them untill you start looking for them









o ps. look what came today....








that puts the count (if any one is keeping track) at 3 in the house for me now lol. going to build sister her own desktop with parents money for my enjoyment








sorry for the late post was reinstalling xp for someone


----------



## Freelancer852

The only thing I'd request from Cooler Master is that they ship the case with a black interior from the factory.


----------



## gotspeed

o and my vreg fans came today. i am not sure if i want to go through the trouble right now to put them on or just hold on to them till next the next time the tower is out and apart. whats your guys take?


----------



## scottath

guys - please with the images


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


The only thing I'd request from Cooler Master is that they ship the case with a black interior from the factory.


hehe...


----------



## gotspeed

and you pay for it lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

not really, i'd venture a guess that would be cheaper and better than painting it yourself.

But where's the fun in that?!?!

(the prices are in AUD... lol)


----------



## TwoCables

http://www.coolermaster.com/product....roduct_id=6607


----------



## gotspeed

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1...&q=CM+690+PURE


----------



## 0mar32

Can someone tell me the steps, tools, requirements for painting the case in Black


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0mar32* 
Can someone tell me the steps, tools, requirements for painting the case in Black

the serch button is you friend http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...rior-case.html


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0mar32* 
Can someone tell me the steps, tools, requirements for painting the case in Black

umm
primer
paint
maybe a screw driver

remove all the plastic bits, prime, let sit, paint, put all the plastic bits back on. let me know if you need more lol.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0mar32* 
Can someone tell me the steps, tools, requirements for painting the case in Black

I suggest using plasti-dip instead of regular paint.. it absorbs vibrations (less noise) as well as looks cool. Also removes the need for primer and i don't think it likes clearcoat.


----------



## rchads89

hi i have installed a top fan like this guy has here : http://www.overclock.net/attachments...b-img_6141.jpg Can i just ask how the hell he has got that plate to fit at the top as mine does not clip in? only plate that fits top is were he has his fan controller installed fits at the top ...


----------



## Axxess+

It may seem liek a stupud question, but how the hell am I suppose to install a new fan on the top of the case ?
I just bought two Antec TriCool Blue LED fans, but can't figure out how to put it on the top of the case.
Do I need to take the bezels off ?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@rchads89
What plate are you referring to? Some here just use a cable tie to hold the fans on the drive bays .. nice way to reduce vibration too..

@Axxess+
Yup! you really need to remove the top panel so you can screw it on to the case.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
hi i have installed a top fan like this guy has here : http://www.overclock.net/attachments...b-img_6141.jpg Can i just ask how the hell he has got that plate to fit at the top as mine does not clip in? only plate that fits top is were he has his fan controller installed fits at the top ...

slip a few zip ties in the screw holes and use them to hold the fan in not the 4.5 to 3.5 adapter plate that i am thinking your trying to use.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
It may seem liek a stupud question, but how the hell am I suppose to install a new fan on the top of the case ?
I just bought two Antec TriCool Blue LED fans, but can't figure out how to put it on the top of the case.
Do I need to take the bezels off ?

The top panel does indeed need to be removed. There are 6 tabs total: 2 on either side, and then 2 in the back. The tabs on the sides need to be pushed in, and the tabs on the back need to be pulled out away from the case. This can be a physically demanding job, so be prepared!

Once the top panel is off, hold the fan up to the ceiling of the case while you insert the screws from above.

When you're ready to put the panel back on, make sure to keep it level while re-inserting those tabs. Otherwise the edge near the front won't come down all the way, and then you're stuck having to try and release the tabs again which can be a real pain at times.

But in general, this is actually quite easy. You'll see what I mean once you're done.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The top panel does indeed need to be removed. There are 6 tabs total: 2 on either side, and then 2 in the back. The tabs on the sides need to be pushed in, and the tabs on the back need to be pulled out away from the case. This can be a physically demanding job, so be prepared!

Once the top panel is off, hold the fan up to the ceiling of the case while you insert the screws from above.

When you're ready to put the panel back on, make sure to keep it level while re-inserting those tabs. Otherwise the edge near the front won't come down all the way, and then you're stuck having to try and release the tabs again which can be a real pain at times.

But in general, this is actually quite easy. You'll see what I mean once you're done.









ye, this is the way to do it, but like he says, it can be a pain in the ass...








anyways, long time ago i posted here


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
ye, this is the way to do it, but like he says, it can be a pain in the ass...








anyways, long time ago i posted here









lol same here.


----------



## gotspeed

don't listen to them its easy to do. takes maybe 15 mins the first time then you will get quicker at removing the top once you see how it comes off. just go slow and take your time


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
don't listen to them its easy to do. takes maybe 15 mins the first time then you will get quicker at removing the top once you see how it comes off. just go slow and take your time









well, the first time it took me 2 minutes, but its still a pain in the ass


----------



## gotspeed

lol,
first one to say it windows 7 FTW


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol,
first one to say it windows 7 FTW









uh, i dont get it?xD


----------



## gotspeed

its out today.... its 7:33 am 10/22/09.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its out today.... its 7:33 am 10/22/09.

ah, thats right








but its 1:34pm atm xD


----------



## TwoCables

Heh, mine shipped out from Newegg about 8 hours ago, and is scheduled to be delivered on Monday.


----------



## gotspeed

i am going to end up ordering like 5 or 6 so far i think. for computers in the house and others that i have built. as for right now tho i got one coming for a build and one for the other computer that has xp on it still. mine will be in a week or so


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, 160 euro for the 64 bit ultimate, kinda expensive...









ill wait, and see what comes up...


----------



## gotspeed

its $109 (us) at newegg and they have a deal right now for free shipping.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, 160 euro for the 64 bit ultimate, kinda expensive...









ill wait, and see what comes up...

But there's no reason to get Ultimate. Unlike Vista, Home Premium is truly a premium edition. I mean, unlike Windows Vista, Windows 7 Ultimate doesn't come with any extra fun goodies or special treats that Home Premium or Professional doesn't. Ultimate is for the business owner who needs it all. With Windows 7, the Home Premium edition is very much like Vista's Ultimate edition without all of that unnecessary Business garbage that none of us ever use or need.

For more information and to see why Home Premium is the best choice for users who don't have a business, see the following two links:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...-editions.html
http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/0...n-the-editions
As you can see, there is truly nothing that the other editions offer this time around (unlike Vista). So, go with Home Premium!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its $109 (us) at newegg and they have a deal right now for free shipping.

But he can't get it from Newegg.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
@rchads89
What plate are you referring to? Some here just use a cable tie to hold the fans on the drive bays .. nice way to reduce vibration too..

@Axxess+
Yup! you really need to remove the top panel so you can screw it on to the case.

I have a fan installed there at the top but you know the mesh plate wont fit on the top slot on my case? only the plate that fits is the rectangular hole shape one, so i was wondering how the guy got a blank mesh plate to fit on the top of his case


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Meh. Just make your own. Grab an old power supply and one of the 3pin fan power- molex power converters (the standard ones that come with fans) and make one. I did that and I can finally use my dvd drive. It's far cheaper than buying one. You just cut the two molex connectors off from the converter, cut a length of cable from the old psu, join em and voilÃ*! Your own extension cable.

I actually have a soldering iron and never even thought of that. I could probably get some cable sleeving as well. Good suggestion.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
unless he doesn't have a dead psu laying around









Could just go to Radio Shack and get some spools of colored wire and solder in some splices to extend the length. Buy some sleeving and you're good to go. It's all behind the mobo tray anyway and won't be seen. That's what I'm going to do anyway. And I do agree that buying extensions is not the best solution. Even easier if your PSU is modular like mine is.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Could just go to Radio Shack and get some spools of colored wire and solder in some splices to extend the length. Buy some sleeving and you're good to go. It's all behind the mobo tray anyway and won't be seen. That's what I'm going to do anyway. And I do agree that buying extensions is not the best solution. Even easier if your PSU is modular like mine is.

a cheap little $5 extender is a lot cheaper for me then chopping up a $200+ power supply and voiding my warranty tho. its less work and in the end i think it turns out looking cleaner then splicing some wire in.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
a cheap little $5 extender is a lot cheaper for me then chopping up a $200+ power supply and voiding my warranty tho. its less work and in the end i think it turns out looking cleaner then splicing some wire in.

I love modular PSU's even though they cost somewhat more but I see your point. Who buys a $200+ PSU anyway? You must have some serious **** going on in that box of yours. LOL


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
a cheap little $5 extender is a lot cheaper for me then chopping up a $200+ power supply and voiding my warranty tho. its less work and in the end i think it turns out looking cleaner then splicing some wire in.

You don't necessarily need to chop up your power supply to extend the cables and nor do you meed to buy an extender. As long as you have a fan power to molex power adaptor spare (they come with pretty much every fan you buy) then all you have to do is chop the molex stuff off, find some wire and join it up to each end. It's a homemade extender. But $5 is cheap and if you can't be bothered doing that then meh. lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
I love modular PSU's even though they cost somewhat more but I see your point. Who buys a $200+ PSU anyway? You must have some serious **** going on in that box of yours. LOL

check the link in my sig and read a few recent posts with youtube videos.

i have a
i7 3.4
gtx 295
4 hard drives over 2 TB's
2nt video card for 3ed monitor
8 120 mm fans
tons of usb devices (ipod 160gig clasic, logitech web cam, g25 wheel, wireless mouse and kb, bluetooth for n95 phone and a head set to use as mic in games, and all kinds of other stuff lol).

its a zalman 850 (1050 watt peek continuous) and if you figure possibly doing a 2nt 295 or maybe a gtx 300 series or what ever else comes out i think it fits this set up pretty good.

i rather spend the extra 40-50 bucks for a nice (insert name of part here) then have to upgrade it in 6 months and spend all the money over again. i also got a deal on the psu it was only like 140 when i bought it







lol. the way it is now i won't have to worry about leaving it on 24/7 and having a dead psu because it was maxed out half the time.

most up to date picture as of right now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats a lot of crap...xD
nah kiddin, you have a lot of power in there









btw, i got my amd phenom II 965be up and running








did a small suicide run @ 4.0ghz and it works fine, but im now at the stock speed of 3.4ghz cause thats enough, if ive got more time ill overclock it as high as possible under normal temps


----------



## Freelancer852

Fans, they're the tacticool accessory for PC cases just like accessory rails are for guns! So I added another one, up to eight 120mm fans in this beast now...




























Someone post about this so that I can post my latest cable management pictures in their own post. Then I'll let iandroo888 update his original post to include my setup under cable management!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

so where's doat and cs_maan these days >.>


----------



## Freelancer852

*My cable management as of October 23rd 2009:*

Here's what you see 99% of the time:









I've hidden away the cables the best I possibly can, unfortunately my sound card and RAID card have a few cables that are practically impossible to hide:


















Then there's the backside of the thing, this is where the magic happens:




































Hopefully this can give those of you struggling with cable management some ideas. If you've got questions on how/where to route cables you can ask me!


----------



## xguntherc

Nice work sir, very well done. Looks the way mine used to when I had my CM690 and SLI.. but now I have a Q9650 and the 1050w psu and water cooling that didn't fit my 690, but I still have that case thats for sure.

great case I'll recommend over the A900 ANYDAY!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
so where's doat and cs_maan these days >.>

good question, havent seen them for a long time, usualy i talk with doat on aim, but i dont have time to do it, i guess he's too busy with school.... same as me....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
so where's doat and cs_maan these days >.>

I thought something in our thread was missing. I'm sure they'll be back though.

@ Yagit - I know the pic is a few pages back now, but it's good to see all the hardware is keeping with the overall theme of your beautiful case. I was originally planning to do a very similar paint scheme, with the silver, but you beat me to it. And did a way better job than I would have I bet!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
*My cable management as of October 23rd 2009:*

Here's what you see 99% of the time:









I've hidden away the cables the best I possibly can, unfortunately my sound card and RAID card have a few cables that are practically impossible to hide:









Hopefully this can give those of you struggling with cable management some ideas. If you've got questions on how/where to route cables you can ask me!

try putting the audio wire between your video card and motherboard. pop the card out and bend the wire so it goes under the sound card and tuck it just under the pci-e slot and pop the video card back in. my rear fan controller wire is done like that.


----------



## KruperTrooper

I wanted to know what the best fan set-up would be for my CM 690. Its the nvidia edition. Right now I have 4 120mm fans (1 Green LED Stock, 2 Black Stock, 1 Green LED R4) and one 80mm fan that I salvaged from my old case.
A) 1 Intake fan in the front by the HDs (120mm stock black).
B) 1 Exhaust fan in the top rear (120mm stock black,Temp Controlled),
C) 1 On the bottom serving as intake (R4),
D) 1 80mm on the top serving as a exhaust (Temp Controlled).
And one Intake in the door panel (120mm stock green led),

The R4 bottom fans blows cool air right into my GTX 260 and that has decreased idle temps by about 5C.
Do I have the right airflow around my case?








-Thanks


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i'd put the two green LED's in the front - ziptie one into the 5.25" bays, and the two stock 120mm's on the back and top. the 80mm could go on the bottom or the second top bay, doesn't really matter.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
I wanted to know what the best fan set-up would be for my CM 690. Its the nvidia edition. Right now I have 4 120mm fans (1 Green LED Stock, 2 Black Stock, 1 Green LED R4) and one 80mm fan that I salvaged from my old case.
A) 1 Intake fan in the front by the HDs (120mm stock black).
B) 1 Exhaust fan in the top rear (120mm stock black,Temp Controlled),
C) 1 On the bottom serving as intake (R4),
D) 1 80mm on the top serving as a exhaust (Temp Controlled).
And one Intake in the door panel (120mm stock green led),

The R4 bottom fans blows cool air right into my GTX 260 and that has decreased idle temps by about 5C.
Do I have the right airflow around my case?








-Thanks

welcome to the club.
i personally wouldn't use the 80 mm unless for spot cooling to keep the case quiet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i'd put the two green LED's in the front - ziptie one into the 5.25" bays, and the two stock 120mm's on the back and top. the 80mm could go on the bottom or the second top bay, doesn't really matter.

i would do basically what T3h_Ch33z_Muncha came up with only change would be leaving the bottom fan in place and move the side fan to the front. that would make more of a inprovement on cpu temps. the 80 mm isn't going to help as much for any noise it makes/will make over time best to just let it sit out.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
I wanted to know what the best fan set-up would be for my CM 690. Its the nvidia edition. Right now I have 4 120mm fans (1 Green LED Stock, 2 Black Stock, 1 Green LED R4) and one 80mm fan that I salvaged from my old case.
A) 1 Intake fan in the front by the HDs (120mm stock black).
B) 1 Exhaust fan in the top rear (120mm stock black,Temp Controlled),
C) 1 On the bottom serving as intake (R4),
D) 1 80mm on the top serving as a exhaust (Temp Controlled).
And one Intake in the door panel (120mm stock green led),

The R4 bottom fans blows cool air right into my GTX 260 and that has decreased idle temps by about 5C.
Do I have the right airflow around my case?
-Thanks

Unless that 80mm fan is an Arctic Cooling fan, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. The majority of smaller fans are very noisy. The 80mm AC fans move a good amount of air and are also pretty much silent. I'm a silence freak and have almost achieved complete silence in my case despite having 3 fans. The 80mm fan is one of those and even on its highest speed setting, it's barely audible yet pushes a good amount of air over my 4830. I don't have ramsinks on that card yet the 80mm does its job so well that I can get away with it.

Being a water-cooler I can't give you any decent advice about fans so listen to the other guys, but what I can say is having a fan to keep airflow going over your gfx card is a good thing! Keep it if you can.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
I wanted to know what the best fan set-up would be for my CM 690. Its the nvidia edition. Right now I have 4 120mm fans (1 Green LED Stock, 2 Black Stock, 1 Green LED R4) and one 80mm fan that I salvaged from my old case.
A) 1 Intake fan in the front by the HDs (120mm stock black).
B) 1 Exhaust fan in the top rear (120mm stock black,Temp Controlled),
C) 1 On the bottom serving as intake (R4),
D) 1 80mm on the top serving as a exhaust (Temp Controlled).
And one Intake in the door panel (120mm stock green led),

The R4 bottom fans blows cool air right into my GTX 260 and that has decreased idle temps by about 5C.
Do I have the right airflow around my case?








-Thanks

That looks pretty good.

Negative pressure will also help keep things cool; i.e. exhaust fans are moving more air out than the intakes are moving into the case. This will create negative pressure (somewhat of a vacuum), which will suck cool air into the case from wherever it can get it. The downside is that it will be sucking a little bit more dust in.

To combat noise, condiser a fan controller. I keep my fans undervolted at ~7 volts when doing anything but gaming. While gaming, I crank them up to keep things cool. Here a great fan controller:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-808-_-Product

To combat the dust, I put screens over all of the grills on the side doors of the case.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25562


----------



## Axxess+

I finally solved my top fan problem, and everything is alright... Buuuut, since my two Antec TriCool went of the top, and my SlipStream now has nowhere to go to, I replaced my stock side fan with it.
It still does a buzzing sound, so I managed to get washers... and guess what.
BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
Anyone can help ?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I thought something in our thread was missing. I'm sure they'll be back though.

@ Yagit - I know the pic is a few pages back now, but it's good to see all the hardware is keeping with the overall theme of your beautiful case. I was originally planning to do a very similar paint scheme, with the silver, but you beat me to it. And did a way better job than I would have I bet!

Well I Beat you to it







.. but yeah I was really planning to paint it yellow/black combination but after seeing one since that I hesitated painting it the same .. just wanna be unique I think co'z literally I don't see any silver CM RC-690









Quote:

I finally solved my top fan problem, and everything is alright... Buuuut, since my two Antec TriCool went of the top, and my SlipStream now has nowhere to go to, I replaced my stock side fan with it.
It still does a buzzing sound, so I managed to get washers... and guess what.
BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
Anyone can help ?
What washers did you use, the soft rubber ones ?? It just works that way I guess.. fans vibration .. just have to find a nice quiet case fans







..


----------



## KruperTrooper

I wanted to get 2 more 120mm fans to serve as a top exhaust. The one Coolermaster R4 that i have is running at full speed and makes a hum. Are there any other fans that would be quieter than these? Would these Yate Loons be quieter?
I would prefer having Green LED fans.

-Thanks


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Well I Beat you to it







.. but yeah I was really planning to paint it yellow/black combination but after seeing one since that I hesitated painting it the same .. just wanna be unique I think co'z literally I don't see any silver CM RC-690









What washers did you use, the soft rubber ones ?? It just works that way I guess.. fans vibration .. just have to find a nice quiet case fans







..

Yes, the rubber ones. That's what people said I should take for buzzing issues.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
check the link in my sig and read a few recent posts with youtube videos.

i have a
i7 3.4
gtx 295
4 hard drives over 2 TB's
2nt video card for 3ed monitor
8 120 mm fans
tons of usb devices (ipod 160gig clasic, logitech web cam, g25 wheel, wireless mouse and kb, bluetooth for n95 phone and a head set to use as mic in games, and all kinds of other stuff lol).

its a zalman 850 (1050 watt peek continuous) and if you figure possibly doing a 2nt 295 or maybe a gtx 300 series or what ever else comes out i think it fits this set up pretty good.

i rather spend the extra 40-50 bucks for a nice (insert name of part here) then have to upgrade it in 6 months and spend all the money over again. i also got a deal on the psu it was only like 140 when i bought it







lol. the way it is now i won't have to worry about leaving it on 24/7 and having a dead psu because it was maxed out half the time.

most up to date picture as of right now.









Nice rig, you obviously spent a lot of money on it.


----------



## KruperTrooper

^ Yea thats a sexy case. Did you paint the insides black? I want to start modding my case, but not sure what I can do really.

-Thanks


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Nice rig, you obviously spent a lot of money on it.









why did you have to remind me lol.

i don't think it was to bad, for the power in it, all said and done i wanta think around 1,500. when you figure its a top of the line power house like it is the same thing from any pc vender would be 2x that and not look as cool or be as nice to work on or hide wires in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
^ Yea thats a sexy case. Did you paint the insides black? I want to start modding my case, but not sure what I can do really.

-Thanks

yea just a few spray cans of black, the stock case is that normal gray/sliver color. altho there is a cm690 pure that is all black but its a little pricey but its less work.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
I wanted to get 2 more 120mm fans to serve as a top exhaust. The one Coolermaster R4 that i have is running at full speed and makes a hum. Are there any other fans that would be quieter than these? Would these Yate Loons be quieter?
I would prefer having Green LED fans.

-Thanks

Anyone?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Anyone?

Tried NewEgg? I'm soon to be looking for blue LED quiet fans myself.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Anyone?

the Yate Loons are gonna be quieter since their on 38CFM compared to 90CFM R4


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Anyone?


I was going to say this earlier, but I was afraid due to my lack of knowledge to expand on it. But, I think this has to do with the bearing type, and from what I remember, the sleeve bearing is said to be the loudest or something. But what I _don't_ know is what the _quietest_ bearing type is.

But I know the hum noise you're talking about. I have these white LED Cooler Master Neon fans in my case, and one of them is making a humming sound. It's the one that's serving as a top exhaust fan. It does indeed have the sleeve bearing, and I am beginning to think that the bearing is the culprit. I also believe it's because it's mounted horizontally.

But, it might just be the luck of the draw too. I'll explain:

Before even considering getting the white LED fans, my previous setup was like this:

The top exhaust, rear exhaust, and side intake were all the blue LED Neon fans (the link is to Google Products search results. Here it is on Newegg for some more pictures).
The front intake was the blue LED version of the R4.
Now, the top exhaust fan used to be the front intake until I got the R4 fan. All 4 of these fans were quiet. They had no humming at all. But that all changed when I decided that I wanted to replace the R4 with another blue LED Neon fan just to get the brightness back. So, I ordered a brand new one, and it ended up humming.

So, I dealt with that for a while. Then I bought this GTX 260, and the side that faces the window is red and attractive whereas the 9800 GTX+ that I had was plain and boring. So, the blue LED fans were no longer the right color, and I decided to get white Neon ones I mentioned earlier in order to bring out the true color of the interior of my rig, especially for the color of the new GTX 260.

So, I bought 4 white Neon fans with the original intention of replacing all 4 of the blue Neons. But I quickly decided to leave the front intake as blue, and proceeded to replace the top, rear and side fans. While replacing them, I decided to replace the front intake with one of the other blue Neons in order to have silence again. After all, the rest were quiet.

But then I turned my system on and that humming was still there, but it wasn't coming from the front intake. The blue Neon that I swapped out for the other blue Neon was indeed quieter just as I thought. It turns out that the white Neon that I put in the top exhaust was humming, so I swapped it out for the 4th white Neon that was originally planned to go in the front intake but never did. Except this one made the same humming noise!

Unfortunately, installing and routing the cable for the top exhaust is quite a demanding task for me, so I haven't tried swapping it for one of the others to see if it's just because it's mounted horizontally instead of vertically. But, I guess I can do that today as I'm actually feeling a little bit up to the challenge. Besides, the humming noise is really annoying. It's whisper-quiet, but it's still audible and it's still annoying. I mean, it actually has a tone, so it's not just white noise.

Although, I think there's one thing I should mention: there are dates stamped on all 8 of these fans. The blue LED fans have a dates in the mid to late summer of 2008 (one is 7-02-2008, another is 8-22-2008, another is 10-17-2008...) while the white LED fans are older and all have the same date: 3-21-2006. Yeah, that's a little over 2 years older than the blue ones. Not only that, but all of the white ones have the same date, and both the white ones I tried in the top exhaust have the same exact hum, so I am skeptical that trying either of the other 2 will make any difference.

So yeah, there ya go.







lol


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Anyone?


I didn't check out the dBA on these, but here's some green LED fans.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25077
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2942
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2376
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=20906
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26392
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=295

For keeping any fan quiet, consider a fan controller. I really like the flexibility. I undervolt most of the fans normally and my case is pretty quiet. When I'm making a lot of heat gaming, I turn the fans up, and it's louder, but not so loud as to disturd me.
My personal favorite fan controller. You can probably stick 4 fans on each channel.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-808-_-Product


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


I didn't check out the dBA on these, but here's some green LED fans.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25077
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2942
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2376
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=20906
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26392
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=295

For keeping any fan quiet, consider a fan controller. I really like the flexibility. I undervolt most of the fans normally and my case is pretty quiet. When I'm making a lot of heat gaming, I turn the fans up, and it's louder, but not so loud as to disturd me.
My personal favorite fan controller. You can probably stick 4 fans on each channel.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-808-_-Product


I guess I should have included the following comment in my above reply: no matter what speed I set the fan to, it still makes this humming noise. Although, instead of being a constant hum, it pulses between a hum and silence.

So again: I think it has to do with the type of bearing the fan has.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I guess I should have included the following comment in my above reply: no matter what speed I set the fan to, it still makes this humming noise. Although, instead of being a constant hum, it pulses between a hum and silence.

So again: I think it has to do with the type of bearing the fan has.


Quality and design as well because I have a 120mm case fan with ball bearings and even with my Vantec fan controller on minimal its the loudest in the case. I recently read a fan comparison review that tested dozen's of fans but I can't remember where I read it. Best fan review I've read in years. Could kick myself for not bookmarking it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

You can't judge the noise of a fan without testing them first. dBa doesn't mean a lot because unless the fans were tested in a completely silent room, you're not getting an accurate reading (and a completely silent room could be hard to find). My advice? If you can, go to a pc shop and ask to test fans. Some will let you, others won't. You simply cannot tell how loud it is going to be if you haven't tested it first.

My Slipstream also makes a buzzing noise regardless of whether I'm holding it, or if it is sitting on something. Imo, they're a crap fan noise-wise. They can move a lot of air (110CFM) but they're too noisy and the buzzing sound is present on mine regardless of what speed it is running at.

When I don't have such a hot cpu, I want to switch to the Vantec fans. They move about 60CFM but are near silent. My boyfriend has one on his radiator and it's barely audible.

Good luck on your fan hunting quest


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
You can't judge the noise of a fan without testing them first. dBa doesn't mean a lot because unless the fans were tested in a completely silent room, you're not getting an accurate reading (and a completely silent room could be hard to find). My advice? If you can, go to a pc shop and ask to test fans. Some will let you, others won't. You simply cannot tell how loud it is going to be if you haven't tested it first.

My Slipstream also makes a buzzing noise regardless of whether I'm holding it, or if it is sitting on something. Imo, they're a crap fan noise-wise. They can move a lot of air (110CFM) but they're too noisy and the buzzing sound is present on mine regardless of what speed it is running at.

When I don't have such a hot cpu, I want to switch to the Vantec fans. They move about 60CFM but are near silent. My boyfriend has one on his radiator and it's barely audible.

Good luck on your fan hunting quest









I have one problem with testing fans before bringing them home: before swapping that white Neon with the other white Neon to try and eliminate that humming noise, I tested it while holding it in my hand. I held it vertically and horizontally, and it was silent in both positions. So, I figured the other fan was just a bad fan as far as noise is concerned, so I installed it, turned the system on, and it has been humming ever since.

So, the sound of a fan can change quite a bit once it's installed.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I have one problem with testing fans before bringing them home: before swapping that white Neon with the other white Neon to try and eliminate that humming noise, I tested it while holding it in my hand. I held it vertically and horizontally, and it was silent in both positions. So, I figured the other fan was just a bad fan as far as noise is concerned, so I installed it, turned the system on, and it has been humming ever since.

So, the sound of a fan can change quite a bit once it's installed.

I don't think there is anything wrong with testing a fan before you install it personally. It gives you an idea of what it SHOULD sound like. Once in the case if it is making more noise than you expected, there are probably things causing it to not sound the way it should. Grills, vibration against the case etc. Then it's simply a case of eliminating what is causing those problems.

I've been doing that recently. My psu fan was noisy so got a 14cm fan that had a low CFM (and was completely silent when powered up) and swapped my psu for one in another machine and used the 14cm fan in it. By doing so, I discovered that my pump is vibrating against the case causing a lot of noise also. You just have to figure out why there is noise and where it's coming from. It's difficult since cases are a confined space but it can be done.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
You can't judge the noise of a fan without testing them first. dBa doesn't mean a lot because unless the fans were tested in a completely silent room, you're not getting an accurate reading (and a completely silent room could be hard to find). My advice? If you can, go to a pc shop and ask to test fans. Some will let you, others won't. You simply cannot tell how loud it is going to be if you haven't tested it first.

My Slipstream also makes a buzzing noise regardless of whether I'm holding it, or if it is sitting on something. Imo, they're a crap fan noise-wise. They can move a lot of air (110CFM) but they're too noisy and the buzzing sound is present on mine regardless of what speed it is running at.

When I don't have such a hot cpu, I want to switch to the Vantec fans. They move about 60CFM but are near silent. My boyfriend has one on his radiator and it's barely audible.

Good luck on your fan hunting quest









Good gravy, a female hardware fanatic. I'm in love!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I don't think there is anything wrong with testing a fan before you install it personally. It gives you an idea of what it SHOULD sound like. Once in the case if it is making more noise than you expected, there are probably things causing it to not sound the way it should. Grills, vibration against the case etc. Then it's simply a case of eliminating what is causing those problems.

I've been doing that recently. My psu fan was noisy so got a 14cm fan that had a low CFM (and was completely silent when powered up) and swapped my psu for one in another machine and used the 14cm fan in it. By doing so, I discovered that my pump is vibrating against the case causing a lot of noise also. You just have to figure out why there is noise and where it's coming from. It's difficult since cases are a confined space but it can be done.

I didn't say there was anything wrong with testing a fan before buying it. I was just sharing my experience and saying that the way the fan sounds when testing it might not be an accurate representation of what it WILL sound like.

I think what I'm experiencing is an amplification of what my fan sounds like when it's horizontal. It's not buzzing, rattling or emitting any other noises that can be eliminated. It's humming, and I think the metal top of my 690 is amplifying the natural sound of this fan, particularly these white Neon fans.

However, I am still somewhat in the mood to experiment by swapping it out with one of the other 2 white Neon fans that I have (and which are presently installed on the case), and I also have rubber screws that I bought once so I could actually attach a fan to the front intake filter, so if all else fails, then I will try the rubber screws to see if it makes any difference. If it does, then rubber screws FTW. But if not, then it's exactly like I said: I'm not saying there's anything wrong with testing a fan before bringing it home, but it's not a guarantee that _that_ is how it will sound once it's installed.


----------



## Axxess+

I'm pretty much ****ed on my fan case.
I can't take it out, as it seems to cool off my 4870 pretty well(off to a 5 degrees differance in load), and it cools down my mobo as well.
I plugged it into my mobo, and not on a molex, so to let my mobo control the RPM, but it does nothing.
I'm even forced to put my exhaust top fans (my two Tricool) on Low, since on Medium they do a pretty audible whoosing sound.
ARGH.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I'm pretty much ****ed on my fan case.
I can't take it out, as it seems to cool off my 4870 pretty well(off to a 5 degrees differance in load), and it cools down my mobo as well.
I plugged it into my mobo, and not on a molex, so to let my mobo control the RPM, but it does nothing.
I'm even forced to put my exhaust top fans (my two Tricool) on Low, since on Medium they do a pretty audible whoosing sound.
ARGH.

Put on some loud trance or progressive house. You won't notice it at all


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Put on some loud trance or progressive house. You won't notice it at all









Personally, I like The Buzz on Shoutcast.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Put on some loud trance or progressive house. You won't notice it at all









Agreed!

@TwoCables

Rubber screws sound pretty sweet.. Let us know if there's any difference. I don't have a need for them at present but who knows.. In future I might so it'd be cool to know if they are useful


----------



## Axxess+

Yeah, but when I'm playing games... It's kind of annoying, you know ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Agreed!

@TwoCables

Rubber screws sound pretty sweet.. Let us know if there's any difference. I don't have a need for them at present but who knows.. In future I might so it'd be cool to know if they are useful









My only beef with rubber screws is they're pulled through, not driven through. I have to use a grippy needle-nose pliers in order to pull them through. And then when I want to remove them, I have to squish the screw just enough to allow it to come back out while I try to pull on the head of the rubber screw pinched between my thumb and forefinger. So, they can be a pain in the butt, but if they make make noise become silence, then they'd certainly be worth it.

I'm about a half an hour away from attempting this, so Please stand by. hehe


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Yeah, but when I'm playing games... It's kind of annoying, you know ?

Err.... when you're playing games you turn off the music and turn up the game volume







Works just the same lol.


----------



## egarcia3223

Next in line to the CM690 Mod Club
Here is my rig the "Slave I" after Boba Fett's Ship.










































I branded it with the symbol of the Mandalorian Clan, Jango and Boba Fett clan.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egarcia3223* 
Next in line to the CM690 Mod Club
Here is my rig the "Slave I" after Boba Fett's Ship.










































I branded it with the symbol of the Mandalorian Clan, Jango and Boba Fett clan.

Nice box, not too sure the CPU is your best bet.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

holy cables batman!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


holy cables batman!


Oh, I just noticed. Wow. With a case like this, there is absolutely no excuse to have that many cables visible.


----------



## Freelancer852

Mandalorian anything automatically gives you +100, awesome logo man!

Two things are bugging me though;

1) Cables, as stated, fix them _(feel free to ask me if you want some more suggestions)_!

2) The fan grill that you've attached to your acrylic seems to serve no purpose practical purpose, right? It's just there aesthetically? Not a problem, I'm just wondering.


----------



## gotspeed

hes not allowed in till he fixes the cable mess...
and pm's iandroo888 like the first post says, lol

for wiremanagement look at the bottom of the first post








http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post3403540


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


hes not allowed in till he fixes the cable mess...
and pm's iandroo888 like the first post says, lol

for wiremanagement look at the bottom of the first post








http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post3403540
ohai


yo goatspeed i herd u leik white text so i put a white text in yo white text so i can lol while u lol


----------



## gotspeed

lol


----------



## TwoCables

I finally swapped my new white LED fans around that I talked about earlier to see if any of the others would be quieter in the top exhaust position. As it turns out, I was right: they all make the same freakin' noise, and I'm not surprised since they all have the same creation date of 3/21/2006. My blue LED fans each have a different creation date, so naturally, they all sound different. Heh. I'm tempted to order a few more just to see if I get lucky. These white Neon LED Cooler Master fans are awesome due to how bright they are.

Actually, are there really super, super bright 120mm white LED fans that are known to be quiet thanks to the bearing? The fans I have now make this annoying humming noises. It's almost like a musical instrument. Heh.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I finally swapped my new white LED fans around that I talked about earlier to see if any of the others would be quieter in the top exhaust position. As it turns out, I was right: they all make the same freakin' noise, and I'm not surprised since they all have the same creation date of 3/21/2006. My blue LED fans each have a different creation date, so naturally, they all sound different. Heh. I'm tempted to order a few more just to see if I get lucky. These white Neon LED Cooler Master fans are awesome due to how bright they are.

Actually, are there really super, super bright 120mm white LED fans that are known to be quiet thanks to the bearing? The fans I have now make this annoying humming noises. It's almost like a musical instrument. Heh.


Could you do without LED fans? May be get a bunch of Yate Loons?

Post a pic of your current case, if it's not too much trouble, I'd like to see what you got goin' on there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Could you do without LED fans? May be get a bunch of Yate Loons?

Post a pic of your current case, if it's not too much trouble, I'd like to see what you got goin' on there.


If I go without LED fans, then the inside of my case goes dark. I don't want to go through the trouble of dealing with cold cathodes if I can help it.

But as for a pic: that would be nice, but I don't have that option right now. My mom owns the camera that I would use, and I can't get to it right now. So maybe I'll be able to take pics in the future.

But I went from having all blue Cooler Master Neons to white, and I really liked the change. Instead of everything being colored by the blue lights, the actual colors of everything is showing and so it kinda sparkles like it's under showroom lights or something. But with how noisy these older white LED fans are when any of them are installed as a top exhaust, I just might go with one of the blue ones again.

Or, if I get really ambitious, I just might go with 2-3 (or 4?) white cold cathodes. I love the way it looks with these white LEDs. Oh, did I mention that already?







The red part on the side of my GTX 260 really stands out now. I love it. The inside of my case didn't look so interesting with all blue LEDs. But it looks cool because these blue LED fans are super bright. They light up the entire interior.


----------



## scottsee

I just spent 2 hours in this thread. Wow, my 690 needs WORK!!! On the pluss side, I did install 3 new San Ace H101's last weekend, modded to 7v. I think I'm going to invest in some primer and red, black, and clearcoat sparypaint for my case.. Red to mach the Bloodrage motherboard..


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If I go without LED fans, then the inside of my case goes dark. I don't want to go through the trouble of dealing with cold cathodes if I can help it.

But as for a pic: that would be nice, but I don't have that option right now. My mom owns the camera that I would use, and I can't get to it right now. So maybe I'll be able to take pics in the future.

But I went from having all blue Cooler Master Neons to white, and I really liked the change. Instead of everything being colored by the blue lights, the actual colors of everything is showing and so it kinda sparkles like it's under showroom lights or something. But with how noisy these older white LED fans are when any of them are installed as a top exhaust, I just might go with one of the blue ones again.

Or, if I get really ambitious, I just might go with 2-3 (or 4?) white cold cathodes. I love the way it looks with these white LEDs. Oh, did I mention that already?







The red part on the side of my GTX 260 really stands out now. I love it. The inside of my case didn't look so interesting with all blue LEDs. But it looks cool because these blue LED fans are super bright. They light up the entire interior.


OK cool I see. The showroom analogy is a good one. I hope you can find some suitable LED fans soon. I totally understand what you're going through, I've spent hours and hours reading about...computer case fans...

And I have to say it was a lot of fun =)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


OK cool I see. The showroom analogy is a good one. I hope you can find some suitable LED fans soon. I totally understand what you're going through, I've spent hours and hours reading about...computer case fans...

And I have to say it was a lot of fun =)


Hmm. If that's the case, then I might have to start looking into what everyone thinks the best white cold cathodes are. But my one concern about these things is that they will cause noise interference. I mean, I've seen people say things about having some strange new noise coming through their speakers or headphones after installing one cold cathode.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *egarcia3223*


Next in line to the CM690 Mod Club
Here is my rig the "Slave I" after Boba Fett's Ship.

I branded it with the symbol of the Mandalorian Clan, Jango and Boba Fett clan.


Thats a darn cool setup man! fix the cables and its just perfect









Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


I just spent 2 hours in this thread. Wow, my 690 needs WORK!!! On the pluss side, I did install 3 new San Ace H101's last weekend, modded to 7v. I think I'm going to invest in some primer and red, black, and clearcoat sparypaint for my case.. Red to mach the Bloodrage motherboard..


well, some guys overreact it...xD dont spend too much time on it and drop other things, just do it if you want, otherwise let it go, it runs without all those extra things...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Hmm. If that's the case, then I might have to start looking into what everyone thinks the best white cold cathodes are. But my one concern about these things is that they will cause noise interference. I mean, I've seen people say things about having some strange new noise coming through their speakers or headphones after installing one cold cathode.


Hmmm looks like you've got some more research to do. I don't have any cold cathode experience.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Hmmm looks like you've got some more research to do. I don't have any cold cathode experience.


Either I have research to do, or I have to force myself to get used to this noise so that I don't notice it anymore.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well if the fan doesn't make the noise outside of the case, then it's due to vibration/contact with the case; a simple mod like a bit of foam around it and/or rubber mounting screws would fix it, would it not?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
well if the fan doesn't make the noise outside of the case, then it's due to vibration/contact with the case; a simple mod like a bit of foam around it and/or rubber mounting screws would fix it, would it not?

But these fans are identical to my blue LED fans, other than the color of the LEDs and their apparent age (the creation date is printed on each fan). Oh, the other difference is that the blue ones don't make this humming noise. It's a smooth sound. It's not a vibrating sound. I just think that the fan always makes this sound, but gets amplified by the case when it's attached.

But both my white and blue LED fans that I own now are 120mm Cooler Master Neon fans.

I think that I like the white LEDs so much that I'm going to see if I can find some alternative white LED fans that are this bright (or brighter!).

Or, I'll go with white case lighting of some kind.


----------



## Arcl4yd

I highly recommend Noctua fans. They are very quiet and superb quality.

*NF-P12-1300*

Normal:92,3 mÂ³ / h
L.N.A:78,5 mÂ³ / h
U.L.N.A:63,4 mÂ³ / h

Normal:1300 RPM
L.N.A:1100 RPM
U.L.N.A:900 RPM

or

*NF-S12B FLX*

Normal: 100,6 m3/h
L.N.A.: 75,8 m3/h
U.L.N.A.: 49,2 m3/h

Normal: 1200 RPM
L.N.A.: 900 RPM
U.L.N.A.: 600 RPM


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

and look very pretty


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arcl4yd* 
I highly recommend Noctua fans. They are very quiet and superb quality.

*NF-P12-1300*

Normal:92,3 mÂ³ / h
L.N.A:78,5 mÂ³ / h
U.L.N.A:63,4 mÂ³ / h

Normal:1300 RPM
L.N.A:1100 RPM
U.L.N.A:900 RPM

or

*NF-S12B FLX*

Normal: 100,6 m3/h
L.N.A.: 75,8 m3/h
U.L.N.A.: 49,2 m3/h

Normal: 1200 RPM
L.N.A.: 900 RPM
U.L.N.A.: 600 RPM

That's nice, but I'm looking for bright-white LED fans. They have to be _bright_ to light up my whole case. These Cooler Master Neon fans do that job very well, but they're just a bit too loud. All they do is hum. It's like somebody's constantly going "ooooooooooooo".


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

have you got a fan controller by any chance twopenises? If not, you could try taking them down to 7v... the LED's would presumably dim a bit, but it might cut down on the noise.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
have you got a fan controller by any chance twopenises? If not, you could try taking them down to 7v... the LED's would presumably dim a bit, but it might cut down on the noise.

It doesn't matter what speed they're at. The sound indeed changes, but it's still there.

I control them via the BIOS.

And yes, I thought of rubber screws, but that's not an option considering where it's installed.


----------



## KruperTrooper

I finally decided actually have some sort cable management in my case. Before they were everywhere, and the only thing I really used were those stupid black plastic clips, which didn't do a very good job in hiding the cables. I spent about 3 hours hiding them, mainly because I was watching TV at the same time. Its not as nice as what some other people have, but its better than what I had before. =D
Pics:

*Before*

















*After:*

























Yea I know, my mobo sucks, my cpu sucks, and I only have 1 HD.


----------



## redalert

you need to ditch that ribbon IDE but the wire mangement is better than it was


----------



## KruperTrooper

what should I use instead of that?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
what should I use instead of that?

sata cd drives or get a round ide cable like:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-045-_-Product

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hmm. If that's the case, then I might have to start looking into what everyone thinks the best white cold cathodes are. But my one concern about these things is that they will cause noise interference. I mean, I've seen people say things about having some strange new noise coming through their speakers or headphones after installing one cold cathode.

never have heard any noise on my blue cold cathodes. a cell phone receiving or sending info is normally the source of noise like that not cold cathodes.


----------



## JMT668

any one got any pics of a case with the honey comb grills removed?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
a cell phone receiving or sending info is normally the source of noise like that not cold cathodes.

I hate that.


----------



## scottsee

I'm really not happy with my StealtxStream 700w PSU, I hate it's cable managment. I wish I would have spent the extra $50 for a PSU that you can remove the cables that are unused. The only way i can make the cables any nicer is by cutting the case, or rewireing the PSU.

Before










After


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



I'm really not happy with my StealtxStream 700w PSU, I hate it's cable managment. I wish I would have spent the extra $50 for a PSU that you can remove the cables that are unused. The only way i can make the cables any nicer is by cutting the case, or rewireing the PSU.


Modular psu are made for that reason.. very easy to have a clean and manage cable.. It's worth the money i guess..
---
I'll post some pics w/ my cable management .. but it's not final due to my vga.. I'm still unsure what to get atm..


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


I'm really not happy with my StealtxStream 700w PSU, I hate it's cable managment. I wish I would have spent the extra $50 for a PSU that you can remove the cables that are unused. The only way i can make the cables any nicer is by cutting the case, or rewireing the PSU.

Before










After











Isn't your PSU upside down? The cables should exit the PSU housing next to the mobo tray and the fan grill is on top instead of the bottom.







I see you have the same problem I do with your 8P cable not being long enough to go behind the mobo. Try routing it under your video card and it will be less noticeable.


----------



## KruperTrooper

LMAO, upside down psu.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


LMAO, upside down psu.


It's not upside down, that the ATX form factor standerd guys... Fans twords components!







I did try it upsidedown for a few day, and within a week my PSU blew, after getting back from OCZ I just left it the way it's suppose to be..

What 8p are you talking about?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


any one got any pics of a case with the honey comb grills removed?


yes


----------



## scottsee

That looks good.. Do you really see airflow improvments?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


That looks good.. Do you really see airflow improvments?


it reduced some of the noise from them. as far as cooling my i7 sits at or 1 deg above room temp at idle even with a 3.43 o/c. the power supply fan seems like it doesn't move at all. and the top fans even with 40 cfm cooler master fans have a feeling that there really moving air out of the case not just there doing nothing.

















the way there cut you can mount the fans out side the case and gain a little more room too if you want.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


it reduced some of the noise from them. as far as cooling my i7 sits at or 1 deg above room temp at idle even with a 3.43 o/c. the power supply fan seems like it doesn't move at all. and the top fans even with 40 cfm cooler master fans have a feeling that there really moving air out of the case not just there doing nothing.


Thats good temps. I have the 2 coolmaster fans mounted up top ventilation, I can hardly tell they work when I'm not benchmarking. 3.43ghz? didn't want the extra heat hu?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


It's not upside down, that the ATX form factor standerd guys... Fans twords components!







I did try it upsidedown for a few day, and within a week my PSU blew, after getting back from OCZ I just left it the way it's suppose to be..

What 8p are you talking about?


Hmm, you do realize the hole in the bottom of the case is for the PSU fan intake don't you? There are two kinds of mobo CPU power connectors: 4P (4 pins) and 8P (8 pins). I assumed yours was 8P because most intel mobo's are.


----------



## scottsee

I understand there is a case vent under the PSU, but the case runs more effecent when the fans are faceing in twords the components, part of the PSU ATX FF design.. My PSU has the dual 4pin cpu connectors, I thought you were talking about a "mini-usb 8p" cable, I was a little confused, I didn't know what you were talking about..

I might take out my dremmle and cut a notch right above my 8pin CPU connector for the cables, I was looking at it last night and I think it will fit...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
I understand there is a case vent under the PSU, but the case runs more effecent when the fans are faceing in twords the components, part of the PSU ATX FF design.. My PSU has the dual 4pin cpu connectors, I thought you were talking about a "mini-usb 8p" cable, I was a little confused, I didn't know what you were talking about..

I might take out my dremmle and cut a notch right above my 8pin CPU connector for the cables, I was looking at it last night and I think it will fit...

its better for the power supply if its pulling its own cold air in. just like every thing else it runs more efferent and stable if its cooler. the case as plenty of cooling and imho doesn't need 1 more fan pulling the air form the bottom of the case that hasn't cooled any thing out. turn it over, it moves the wires closer to the hole they go in and will help make the power supply last longer and run cooler.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Thats good temps. I have the 2 coolmaster fans mounted up top ventilation, I can hardly tell they work when I'm not benchmarking. 3.43ghz? didn't want the extra heat hu?

i have been bumping it up ever now and then. was 3.2 for 6 months or so about a month ago or so i bumped up to 3.43. running 3 monitors in games i think the cpu i think is holding back the fps a little. i might get back in to it in a month or 2 and look for 3.8 maybe...

its on 24/7 and i want it to last a few years also


----------



## JMT668

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yes


























nice thing im going to do all the fan slots on my case. Cheers Rep+


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its better for the power supply if its pulling its own cold air in. just like every thing else it runs more efferent and stable if its cooler. the case as plenty of cooling and imho doesn't need 1 more fan pulling the air form the bottom of the case that hasn't cooled any thing out. turn it over, it moves the wires closer to the hole they go in and will help make the power supply last longer and run cooler.

PSU fans are designed to pull the hot air out of your case and out the back as a bottem rear vent to help keep the case cooler. Thats also why I placed my GPU so close to the PSU. I "did" try it the other way for a week, with the fans sucking in from the bottem, but in 7 days of using it that way it blew and I had to RMA it.

I understand by drawing the cooler air in from the bottem keeps the PSU cooler. 6 to 1, half a dozen to the other. Each have a benifit. My argument for the matter is the newer ATX power supply were designed as a standerd to draw air from the case and exit it through the rear, PSU's run as designed like this. "Once I add more components, I might mount it upside down to keep it cooler. But for the time beeing, 1 hd, 1 blu-ray, 7 fans running a 7v, I'm not over powering my PSU enough to need the exta ventilation..

Besides, the 2x 4pin CPU are still to short to fit behind the motherboard even when it's mounted upsidedown..







Tried it when I had it that way for a week. I just need to buy an 8pin CPU extention cable...


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
I understand there is a case vent under the PSU, but the case runs more effecent when the fans are faceing in twords the components, part of the PSU ATX FF design.. My PSU has the dual 4pin cpu connectors, I thought you were talking about a "mini-usb 8p" cable, I was a little confused, I didn't know what you were talking about..

I might take out my dremmle and cut a notch right above my 8pin CPU connector for the cables, I was looking at it last night and I think it will fit...

The case vent as you call it is for the air intake on the PSU to draw cooler air from outside the case and then dump it back outside again. If you flip your PSU over the cables will exit the PSU closer to the mobo tray and will show less than the way you currently have them. Not trying to tell you what to do just trying to explain how the case was designed. Good idea about cutting a small hole for your 8P cable. It will be closer to where it plugs in and you won't need an extension.







Here's some photos of my current config. As you can see it's a work in progress.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


PSU fans are designed to pull the hot air out of your case and out the back as a bottem rear vent to help keep the case cooler. Thats also why I placed my GPU so close to the PSU. I "did" try it the other way for a week, with the fans sucking in from the bottem, but in 7 days of using it that way it blew and I had to RMA it.

I understand by drawing the cooler air in from the bottem keeps the PSU cooler. 6 to 1, half a dozen to the other. Each have a benifit. My argument for the matter is the newer ATX power supply were designed as a standerd to draw air from the case and exit it through the rear, PSU's run as designed like this. "Once I add more components, I might mount it upside down to keep it cooler. But for the time beeing, 1 hd, 1 blu-ray, 7 fans running a 7v, I'm not over powering my PSU enough to need the exta ventilation..

Besides, the 2x 4pin CPU are still to short to fit behind the motherboard even when it's mounted upsidedown..







Tried it when I had it that way for a week. I just need to buy an 8pin CPU extention cable...


you must have just had a bad power supply. every one else in the thread has theres sucking in from outside the case and thats how the case was designed to work and no one else has had a power supply after years of working like this they have yet to die. i personally have 2 computers i built in the house using cm690 cases with power supply's facing down. one is 2 years old and mine that i built 10 months ago and is fine.


----------



## scottsee

Fact still remains, it draws hot air out of the case..


----------



## gotspeed

but there is no hot air in the bottom of the case and blowing hot air over your power supply isn't the best idea. a hot psu would die before a cooler one would. look at every pc part, dust = more heat = death to part. so using your $40, $50, $100, or what ever power supply as a $5 fan doesn't make scene, subjecting it to any of the extra heat.


----------



## scavenger




----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


any one got any pics of a case with the honey comb grills removed?


I can probably put one up in a few weeks time once I've cut the bastards out. They're restricting the airflow of my psu fan so I had to add another one underneath the outside of my case. Looks so @#$%* stupid. My computer looks so ugly now. But it'll get better in a few weeks once I've painted my case. I hope


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Fact still remains, it draws hot air out of the case..


Heat rises man, it doesn't sink.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

If you've got your psu at the top of the case then yeah maybe it is drawing hot air out of the case. Not at the bottom though. Putting the psu at the bottom of a case is a VERY smart idea. Because heat rises, your psu would only be sucking in hot air if it was at the top. How is that going to cool your psu you ask? Well, quite simply, it's not. All the hot air from your gfx cards, cpu, pwm and anything else you've got in there, is gonna rise up and prevent the psu from staying cool.

Putting the power supply at the bottom of the case so it can suck in cold air from outside instead of inside means that you can lower your chances of sucking warm air into an already hot psu. If there was ANY piece of hardware that you want to keep cold, it's your psu. That little baby is what gives power to all your gear and if something bad happens, you could fry more than just your psu: an expensive accident.

Keep the psu facing down. It's the most sure-fire way of keeping your psu in good shape. And if you want to really seal the deal, cut out the honey comb grill. That'll help the fan suck more air in to cool everything down.


----------



## KruperTrooper

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm...LED-Quiet-22db

Found that green fan that comes Stock with the CM690 NV edition cases. CFM:dB is pretty good as well, 42CFM :22dB.

I live in US though, so I wouldn't be able to buy it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm...LED-Quiet-22db

Found that green fan that comes Stock with the CM690 NV edition cases. CFM:dB is pretty good as well, 42CFM :22dB.

I live in US though, so I wouldn't be able to buy it.

i have used some of these, little lower cfm, little quieter also, and its a 4 pack for the price of 2.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103022

this is the stock fan tho it looks like spec wise.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999061


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm...LED-Quiet-22db

Found that green fan that comes Stock with the CM690 NV edition cases. CFM:dB is pretty good as well, 42CFM :22dB.

I live in US though, so I wouldn't be able to buy it.

I've been using it to suck air out of my radiator to help my Scythe out a bit. That CM fan is pretty much silent although it really doesn't move a lot of air at all.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Would my next best option would be yate loons? I want a fan that is quiet as the stock CM fans, and something that has bright green LEDs. I don't have a fan controller, so whatever fans I buy would be running at full speed.

-Thanks


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scavenger* 

















Friggin A1, just like your cooler.


----------



## Axxess+

STOP QUOTING PICTURES, DAMMIT.
****ty 20Gb/month here in Canada. It's worse than goddamn Australia.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


STOP QUOTING PICTURES, DAMMIT.
****ty 20Gb/month here in Canada. It's worse than goddamn Australia.


was just about to say that... al though for me its more about the 100 post pre page and having to load a ton of huge images still slows down any internet connection.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


was just about to say that... al though for me its more about the 100 post pre page and having to load a ton of huge images still slows down any internet connection.


thats right, dont post too large pics and make sure you dont quote them, or not more than one... also my internet fails, even if its not that slow...


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Great box you have there scavenger. Super clean!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thats right, dont post too large pics and make sure you dont quote them, or not more than one... also my internet fails, even if its not that slow...









got comcast 8 mpbs and like 2 pages ago it took like 20 seconds for the page to load lol


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
got comcast 8 mpbs and like 2 pages ago it took like 20 seconds for the page to load lol

I've got Comcast as well. Can't stand the company policy playing footsy with things like Torrent's but can't fault them for giving us a 250 GB monthly limit. Feel bad for members who don't get as good of a deal from their ISP's. What a bummer!


----------



## KruperTrooper

Hehehehe


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Hehehehe











Man, I wish I could have some of that.


----------



## KruperTrooper

^ my ping on that test is off though. Its more like


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


STOP QUOTING PICTURES, DAMMIT.
****ty 20Gb/month here in Canada. It's worse than goddamn Australia.


Sorry dude, chill out.


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Sorry dude, chill out.

Lol don't take it too seriously.

He isn't fo realz.


----------



## gotspeed

kinda funny how changing to a different server changes it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Yeah, well -



- and you guys are comlaining.


----------



## gotspeed

well your on rogers what to you expect? get off your next door neighbors wifi and you will have faster speeds lol.

i know who rogers is


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

It's only temporary, I'm on wireless in the other room so it's slow. It's normally not that bad though.


----------



## Freelancer852

Speeds are actually:
7.5Mbps
0.5Mbps _(512Kbps)_
Truly unlimited bandwidth per month

The reason speedtest.net shows faster is because Shaw offers me a "speed boost" for about 5-20 seconds when I first start downloading something... It gets boosted up to about 15Mbps, so downloading small files is almost instantaneous, and larger files get a little boost right off the bat. Loading web pages and stuff also speeds up, basically anything that starts a download is sped up for a certain amount of time.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 









Speeds are actually:
7.5Mbps
0.5Mbps _(512Kbps)_
Truly unlimited bandwidth per month

The reason speedtest.net shows faster is because Shaw offers me a "speed boost" for about 5-20 seconds when I first start downloading something... It gets boosted up to about 15Mbps, so downloading small files is almost instantaneous, and larger files get a little boost right off the bat. Loading web pages and stuff also speeds up, basically anything that starts a download is sped up for a certain amount of time.

Leacher!!!!


----------



## Freelancer852

You'd think that wouldn't you? I have a seedbox for all my torrents and I just let them seed back to the community for however long it takes to get a 1.0 ratio.

1.6GB's takes about a week.
350MB's takes 1-2 days.

Discussion about piracy is against the rules, but torrents aren't necessarily pirated material. All I'm going to say is that the file sizes I mentioned aren't arbitrarily picked numbers...


----------



## gotspeed

if its a seed box why not like a 2.0 or 3.0 ratio to help out the community


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
never have heard any noise on my blue cold cathodes. a cell phone receiving or sending info is normally the source of noise like that not cold cathodes.

I'm well aware of the sound caused by cell phones. The sound caused by cell phones is so extremely different from what I am talking about that a person would have to be extremely stupid to hear that noise and go "Hmm, I wonder if that's coming from my cold cathodes".


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I'm well aware of the sound caused by cell phones. The sound caused by cell phones is so extremely different from what I am talking about that a person would have to be extremely stupid to hear that noise and go "Hmm, I wonder if that's coming from my cold cathodes".

i wouldn't put it past some tho.

but yea never heard a sound from my tubes


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
got comcast 8 mpbs and like 2 pages ago it took like 20 seconds for the page to load lol

lol, its strange but ive got slow internet, and it only takes about 5-10 seconds, to load a page like my build log with large pictures. For this page it only takes 3-5 seconds...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
STOP QUOTING PICTURES, DAMMIT.
****ty 20Gb/month here in Canada. It's worse than goddamn Australia.

:/ i have 12GB ADSL... i know people on dialup too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Speeds are actually:
7.5Mbps
0.5Mbps _(512Kbps)_
Truly unlimited bandwidth per month

The reason speedtest.net shows faster is because Shaw offers me a "speed boost" for about 5-20 seconds when I first start downloading something... It gets boosted up to about 15Mbps, so downloading small files is almost instantaneous, and larger files get a little boost right off the bat. Loading web pages and stuff also speeds up, basically anything that starts a download is sped up for a certain amount of time.

:| that is so sneaky...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol, its strange but ive got slow internet, and it only takes about 5-10 seconds, to load a page like my build log with large pictures. For this page it only takes 3-5 seconds...



i think it was 84 (100ppp) it had a work log and some one quoted the whole work log of big pictures. no joke took like 20 seconds for it to load all the pics.


----------



## TwoCables

scottsee, with all due respect:

The reason the PSU blew is not because it was positioned the other way. It was just a bad PSU. How do I know? I know because you had the fan pulling in the cooler air from the bottom and pushing it out the rear of the case instead of pulling in the warmer air from inside the case which makes a warm PSU only _warmer_.
The reason your current PSU is lasting longer is not because of its position. It's because it's not defective. *Edit:* I'd like to correct myself: it's because OCZ fixed your current PSU so that it is no longer defective.
By having the PSU's fan pulling in that warmer air from inside the case only makes a warmer PSU even warmer. That's not good.
For the love of your rig (and for the love of your PSU), mount it the other way so that the fan is pulling in the cooler air from underneath the case.

The cooler the PSU is, the more efficient it is.
The cooler the PSU is, the longer it will last.
By having the PSU pull the warmer air in through it and then out the back makes the already warm PSU even warmer. This reduces the efficiency and it increases the chances of a catastrophic failure which could destroy some or even all of your components attached to it.
With all due respect, there's no logic behind using the PSU to remove the warm air from inside the case:

That's why it's better to put the PSU at the bottom instead of at the top.
That's why many of us like the CM 690: we get to mount the PSU at the bottom which keeps the PSU cooler by having it pull in air from underneath instead of pulling in the warmer air from inside the case (which again, only makes a warm PSU become warmer).
That's why there's a vent at the bottom of the CM 690.
That's why certain cases with a bottom-mounted PSU that _don't_ have a vent have a structure which significantly raises the PSU off the "floor" in order to allow the fan to pull in air.
That's why most higher-end cases have you put the PSU at the bottom so that it can pull in the cooler air from underneath the case.
That's why all of us have our fans pulling in the cooler air from underneath. We want to keep our PSUs as cool as possible.
That's why most PSU manufacturers position their label so that it is right-side up when the PSU is positioned correctly.
That's why the cables come out on that one side instead of the other. This way, when the PSU is mounted correctly, the cables are right next to the wall and out of the way. But with the way you're mounting your PSU, the cables are not right next to the wall, and so they're in the way. Why else do you think the PSU is designed so the cables exit the PSU out that one side?
If you want to remove the warm air from inside the case, then that's what case fans are for, not the PSU. You don't want to include the PSU as a tool to remove some of that warm air. That's only asking for expensive trouble. Again, it's very important to keep the PSU as cool as possible.

So, please: for the love of your rig and for the love of your PSU, please turn it over so that its fan is pulling in the cooler air from underneath. Again, the first one died because it was faulty/defective, not because it was facing the other way. All you're doing to your current PSU is making it run warmer than it would otherwise be if you had it positioned the other way. And by running warmer, it's less efficient.

Yeah, I know what you're thinking: "ATX standard: fan towards the components". Believe it or not, that's actually not the ATX standard. You see, having the fan facing the components is only true when the PSU is mounted at the top because there is no other way to do it. But the problem with having it mounted at the top is that this is the warmest part of the case, and as we know, the PSU fan pulls air inward and then pushes it out the back. Therefore, when the PSU is mounted at the top, all it's doing is pulling in that warmer air at the top of the case thereby making that already-warm PSU warmer which reduces its efficience and increases the chances of PSU failure. Thus we prefer to mount the PSU at the bottom instead so that it is pulling air in from underneath the case instead of pulling in the warmer, interior air. This means a cooler PSU, a more _efficient_ PSU, and a longer-lasting PSU. So, I suppose the question then is, "So why is the original design with the PSU at the top?" That's because we didn't know any better. Plus, it was more convenient to have the back of the PSU up off the ground like that so we didn't have to bend over so far. But now that rigs are producing so much heat, it's much more important to mount the PSU at the bottom.

I don't know what else to say without being much more redundant/repetitive than I have already been. But please trust me on this. Or, if you can't trust ME, then just browse through the pictures in this thread and take notice of how almost all of us have our PSU fans pulling in the air from underneath, instead of pulling in the interior air. In other words, take notice of how many of us have our PSUs mounted right-side up instead of up-side down. For all PSUs with a fan on one side like this, the solid part is always the top. Your PSU is up-side down.

If you don't believe me after all of this, then make a thread asking all of Overclock.net about it. But I know the question still remains: "but what about the other PSU that blew up when it was mounted the correct way, according to you?" Well, then why aren't _we_ experiencing problems? Why is mounting it this way the preferred method? Think about it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

after the problem with long quotes, i wont quote your reply, but i agree with you TwoCables, its the way the psu should be mounted.
In my silent rig ive got the psu in the top, and it gets darn hot in there... i dont even feel safe with it, im thinking about cutting a hole in the top, turn around the psu so it doesnt have to use that hot air coming from the cpufan...
Its your choise, but wrecking your hardware is a bad choise


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
if its a seed box why not like a 2.0 or 3.0 ratio to help out the community









Because, by the time I usually get my ratio to an acceptable point I've got new stuff to download. I keep my old torrents running until the new ones come out, unless the old torrents haven't met the 1.0 minimum ratio that I like to enforce on myself.

@ scottsee: I also completely agree with that suggestions peopel have given you about your PSU mounting. No matter how you go about it, mounting the PSU with the fan down is better for your entire system.


----------



## TwoCables

I finished editing my big post. I made it a little easier to read, and plus I added a few sentences/words here and there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
after the problem with long quotes, i wont quote your reply, but i agree with you TwoCables, its the way the psu should be mounted.
In my silent rig ive got the psu in the top, and it gets darn hot in there... i dont even feel safe with it, im thinking about cutting a hole in the top, turn around the psu so it doesnt have to use that hot air coming from the cpufan...
Its your choise, but wrecking your hardware is a bad choise









Well, the problem was with quoting pictures because it only duplicates the pictures and makes it more frustrating to load the page with a slower connection. But text isn't a big deal.

But yeah, I am glad that you said what you said regarding how "it gets darn hot in there". I also like how you pointed out that another reason we prefer to mount the PSU at the bottom is because it's pulling in the warm air that's coming from the CPU. It further illustrates why having it mounted at the bottom and why having the fan pull in the outside air from underneath the case is FAR better because this way it's not pulling in ANY of that warmer interior air. The air it's pulling in is certainly cooler than the air inside the case, even if it is only 1-3 degrees warmer inside. *And this is why having the side panel fan as an exhaust is a good idea.* Think about it: it's right above the PSU. Nice.

Right?

So, the ATX standard is not having the PSU fan facing the components, but rather facing down so that the cables exit the PSU next to the wall/motherboard tray, and so the fan can have proper airflow whether at the top or bottom. Again, that's why there's a vent at the bottom of the case, and that's why the case's feet are so big: it raises the case off the floor in order to allow the airflow to happen.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

that talking about the quote was a joke, text quoting wont slow down your internet that much









but i think its hotter inside the case than ambient+3c, for me its almost +5-10c. (aircooled rig) The cm690 will be around ambient if im just doing regular stuff. But if you are gaming, so the cpu is stressed @ about 60%, your gpu is stressed @ 80% you'll see some hot temps. And now imagine that something that needs cool air, gets that hot air from your cpu and gpu, thats like giving someone who needs money a big bill...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
that talking about the quote was a joke, text quoting wont slow down your internet that much









but i think its hotter inside the case than ambient+3c, for me its almost +5-10c. (aircooled rig) The cm690 will be around ambient if im just doing regular stuff. But if you are gaming, so the cpu is stressed @ about 60%, your gpu is stressed @ 80% you'll see some hot temps. And now imagine that something that needs cool air, gets that hot air from your cpu and gpu, thats like giving someone who needs money a big bill...

For me, I like to compare the PSU to a human being: imagine being really warm and all you want is a nice cold glass of water, or all you want is to go into a room where the air is much cooler. But now imagine that instead of a cold glass if water, you get a _warm_ one (not room temp, but warm!) Or, imagine that instead of getting to a room with cooler air, you can only find rooms with warmer air, but yet the coolest place is already too warm for you and all it's doing is making you warmer. But now imagine that the coldest place to be is outside (even if by only 5-10 degrees). So then what do you do? Go outside, of course!

It's the same thing with the power supply: the cooler it is, the better. And the cooler air is almost always outside of the case.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
For me, I like to compare the PSU to a human being: imagine being really warm and all you want is a nice cold glass of water, or all you want is to go into a room where the air is much cooler. But now imagine that instead of a cold glass if water, you get a _warm_ one (not room temp, but warm!) Or, imagine that instead of getting to a room with cooler air, you can only find rooms with warmer air, but yet the coolest place is already too warm for you and all it's doing is making you warmer. But now imagine that the coldest place to be is outside (even if by only 5-10 degrees). So then what do you do? Go outside, of course!

It's the same thing with the power supply: the cooler it is, the better. And the cooler air is almost always outside of the case.

i feel sorry for the psu, it cant even walk away to the cooler room....


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So, the ATX standard is not having the PSU fan facing the components, but rather facing down so that the cables exit the PSU next to the wall/motherboard tray, and so the fan can have proper airflow whether at the top or bottom. Again, that's why there's a vent at the bottom of the case, and that's why the case's feet are so big: it raises the case off the floor in order to allow the airflow to happen.


I see your argument, and it's valid. though that last part isn't. It is, and will continue to be the forum factor standerd for PSU. Please contact your favorate vender in their contact pages within their websites and ask them. Pick up an A+ cert book and read into the night about ATX standers. No if, ands or buts. It may be more effecent, and will provide the benifits of having cooler air over your psu components and will reduce defecenty. I'll give you that. It's pretty common sence. If somone's smart enough to build a pc they know heat rises and cool air sinks based on air density. I'll even extend the plesentry of saying I agree with you that it a better way to cool your PSU!!

But I'll also tell you, you're wrong and I'm right regaurless of how much better of an argument you make, and untill they change the ATX PSU standers in design peramiters the logical statment will never be as you posted above, but insted; It's just more effecent way of cooling your PSU, just not the right way. Well, that is untill they get off their lazzy asses and change it..


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


I see your argument, and it's valid. though that last part isn't. It is, and will continue to be the forum factor standerd for PSU. Please contact your favorate vender in their contact pages within their websites and ask them. Pick up an A+ cert book and read into the night about ATX standers. No if, ands or buts. It may be more effecent, and will provide the benifits of having cooler air over your psu components and will reduce defecenty. I'll give you that. It's pretty common sence. If somone's smart enough to build a pc they know heat rises and cool air sinks based on air density. I'll even extend the plesentry of saying I agree with you that it a better way to cool your PSU!!

But I'll also tell you, you're wrong and I'm right regaurless of how much better of an argument you make, and untill they change the ATX PSU standers in design peramiters the logical statment will never be as you posted above, but insted; It's just more effecent way of cooling your PSU, just not the right way. Well, that is untill they get off their lazzy asses and change it..










oh. my. cod. Are you trolling or are you really that stupid?


----------



## scottsee

Don't get all defensive..


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

get out.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, i dont say someone is stupid, but if all the psu's ive ever seen, are mounted this way, i say that you are wrong with the form factor atx talking. The only way my psu is correct is with the fan to the bottom, there is not other way mounting it normaly...


----------



## scottsee

It's better and more effecent to have the psu mounted with the intake fan pulling ambient air from the extierior of the case. It's just making the argument it's not how they were designed within the ATX psu standerds. Don't shoot the messenger. If it wasn't more effecent way to mount the psu they wouldn't make cases like they do on our cs 690's with the air vents on the bottem pannels so the PSU could draw cooler air.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


It's better and more effecent to have the psu mounted with the intake fan pulling ambient air from the extierior of the case. It's just making the argument it's not how they were designed within the ATX psu standerds. Don't shoot the messenger. If it wasn't more effecent way to mount the psu they wouldn't make cases like they do on our cs 690's with the air vents on the bottem pannels so the PSU could draw cooler air.


for factor atx psu's are designed to be with the fan to the bottom, just take a look at all the cases with the psu on top of the case, they all have the fan at the bottom, the only difference between the top and the bottom mounted psu cases is that the psu is at the bottom... so i dont get your point, form factor atx psu are as far as i know ALWAYS mounted with the fan down, unless you change it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i feel sorry for the psu, it cant even walk away to the cooler room....










lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


I see your argument, and it's valid. though that last part isn't. It is, and will continue to be the forum factor standerd for PSU. Please contact your favorate vender in their contact pages within their websites and ask them. Pick up an A+ cert book and read into the night about ATX standers. No if, ands or buts. It may be more effecent, and will provide the benifits of having cooler air over your psu components and will reduce defecenty. I'll give you that. It's pretty common sence. If somone's smart enough to build a pc they know heat rises and cool air sinks based on air density. I'll even extend the plesentry of saying I agree with you that it a better way to cool your PSU!!

But I'll also tell you, you're wrong and I'm right regaurless of how much better of an argument you make, and untill they change the ATX PSU standers in design peramiters the logical statment will never be as you posted above, but insted; It's just more effecent way of cooling your PSU, just not the right way. Well, that is untill they get off their lazzy asses and change it..










I knew that you were going to play the card called "But no matter what, I'm right and you're wrong".

But what are you referring to the standard ATX form factor for? The standard ATX form factor doesn't have anything to do with where the fan is. Go ahead and prove me wrong. But again, ask yourself the following: why is it that when you mount the PSU at the bottom of the case up-side down, the cables that exit the PSU are not right next to the wall/motherboard tray? Why is it that if I were to mount my PSU the way you mount yours that the logo would be up-side down?

I don't understand your logic, nor do I understand your stubbornness. Having the fan pulling in the interior air at the bottom of the case doesn't mean you are conforming to the standard ATX form factor. It has absolutely nothing to do with it.

But ask yourself this too: why do the specifications for bottom-mounted-PSU cases say that it conforms to the standard ATX form factor?


----------



## scottsee

Fans are always facing "in" twords the the boards. Google it...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


It's better and more effecent to have the psu mounted with the intake fan pulling ambient air from the extierior of the case. It's just making the argument it's not how they were designed within the ATX psu standerds. Don't shoot the messenger. If it wasn't more effecent way to mount the psu they wouldn't make cases like they do on our cs 690's with the air vents on the bottem pannels so the PSU could draw cooler air.


What?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Fans are always facing "in" twords the the boards. Google it...


okay, so all the bottom mounted psu cases have those holes at the bottom for fun? common, dont be stupid.....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

oh my. Successful troll could not be any more successful. Why don't we just let this be..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Fans are always facing "in" twords the the boards. Google it...


Fail.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol

I knew that you were going to play the card called "But no matter what, I'm right and you're wrong".

But what are you referring to the standard ATX form factor for? The standard ATX form factor doesn't have anything to do with where the fan is. Go ahead and prove me wrong. But again, ask yourself the following: why is it that when you mount the PSU at the bottom of the case up-side down, the cables that exit the PSU are not right next to the wall/motherboard tray? Why is it that if I were to mount my PSU the way you mount yours that the logo would be up-side down?

I don't understand your logic, nor do I understand your stubbornness. Having the fan pulling in the interior air at the bottom of the case doesn't mean you are conforming to the standard ATX form factor. It has absolutely nothing to do with it.

But ask yourself this too: why do the specifications for bottom-mounted-PSU cases say that it conforms to the standard ATX form factor?


1. Becasue it's a more effecent way to mount the psu, thats why cases are designed that way.

2. It's not stubbornness if I agree with you, I'm just debating with you my argument on "why" it is considerd correct to mount the psu with the fan facing the boards..

3. I agree with mounting psu with the draw intake from the ambient air.. It's better..


----------



## TwoCables

Look, Scott: I'm not going to Google it because no matter what you say, I will always be right, and you will always be wrong.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Fail.


lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Look, Scott: I'm not going to Google it because no matter what you say, I will always be right, and you will always be wrong.










+1


----------



## scottsee

I fail


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


1. Becasue it's a more effecent way to mount the psu, thats why cases are designed that way.


Then why do you have your PSU mounted up-side down?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


2. It's not stubbornness if I agree with you, I'm just debating with you my argument on "why" it is considerd correct to mount the psu with the fan facing the boards..


It's not correct to have the fan pulling in the interior air when the fan is mounted in the bottom of the case. This has NOTHING to do with the form factor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


3. I agree with mounting psu with the draw intake from the ambient air.. It's better..


Then why do you have your PSU mounted incorrectly?! Are you doing it because you think it's conforming to the standard ATX Form Factor, and therefore correct somehow? That's bullocks, and you _know _it!

You are really confusing me, man!


----------



## scottsee

So you guys are not going to acknowledge that PSU's are designed to draw air out of the case and out of the rear of the PSU? And that I'm making this alll up to be a troll?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


So you guys are not going to acknowledge that PSU's are designed to draw air out of the case and out of the rear of the PSU? And that I'm making this alll up to be a troll?


Sigh.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


2. It's not stubbornness if I agree with you, I'm just debating with you my argument on *"why" it is considerd correct to mount the psu with the fan facing the boards..*


Oh let's see... IT'S NOT? PSU's are designed to be facing *down*, whether that's facing in the case (top-mounted, facing down), or facing out of the case (bottom-mounted, facing down).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


3. I agree with mounting psu with the draw intake from the ambient air.. It's better..


*Then what is your point, and why do you have it mounted the wrong way??*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


So you guys are not going to acknowledge that PSU's are designed to draw air out of the case and out of the rear of the PSU? And that I'm making this alll up to be a troll?


I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i just read trough the form factor atx standards and i havent seen anything about there the fan should be.

As all psu's ive ever seen have it on the bottom, cause otherwise it wont fit all those thousends of cases with form factor atx psu's mounted at the top i assume that its supposed to be at the bottom of the psu.

As all the bottom mounted form factor atx cases ive ever seen have vents at the bottom for the psu to intake cool air, i assume that the fan is supposed to be at the bottom.

so with my brain i cant even get it that the psu should be mounted upside down, IF you didnt change it, and i googled it and i didnt find any psu that had the fan on the top, and the cables at the mobo side....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


So you guys are not going to acknowledge that PSU's are designed to draw air out of the case and out of the rear of the PSU? And that I'm making this alll up to be a troll?


first of all they were designed to intake air trough the back, next to the power plug/switch and blow it into the case, after that they made it like an exhoust fan, so it pulls air out of the case, if mounted on top, if mounted on the bottom it pulls cold air in from outside, and exhousts it again outside, so it has got its own air circulation. (seen it at the form factor atx standards.pdf)

well, if you are a troll or not, you still think you are right although we show you a lot of things, but you still dont believe us, and you dont have any proove...

[edit]Sorry for DP


----------



## TwoCables

Scott, just turn your PSU over so the fan is pulling in the cooler air from underneath the case, and be done with it. There's no reason to put so much thought into this. It's such a simple thing, and here we are making it really complicated.

Not only that, but you seem to be flip-flopping. Now you are simultaneously agreeing and disagreeing with us. Which is it?

And did you read this, or did you just skim over it hoping to get the basic point? If you didn't read it, then read it and read it carefully. You will see that if you want to pull warmer air out of your case, then you do it with case fans, NOT your power supply!!

And for the record: NOBODY is denying the fact that the ORIGINAL design intention of the power supply IN THE OLD DAYS before computers were producing this much heat was to help pull warm air out of the case. Back then it didn't matter as much. But TODAY, we need to go to much greater lengths to keep everything cool, *especially* the PSU. So who the hell cares about the original intention of this design? It doesn't matter anymore!

Bastiaan_NL: you're right. He hasn't shown any proof. But at the same time, I have no clue what he's trying to say or accomplish. I don't know what he believes.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i just read trough the form factor atx standards and i havent seen anything about there the fan should be.

As all psu's ive ever seen have it on the bottom, cause otherwise it wont fit all those thousends of cases with form factor atx psu's mounted at the top i assume that its supposed to be at the bottom of the psu.

As all the bottom mounted form factor atx cases ive ever seen have vents at the bottom for the psu to intake cool air, i assume that the fan is supposed to be at the bottom.

so with my brain i cant even get it that the psu should be mounted upside down, IF you didnt change it, and i googled it and i didnt find any psu that had the fan on the top, and the cables at the mobo side....


I also prefer it downwards .. sucking air from outside-in.. if it sucks ari inside the case it gets the hot air form other parts heating the psu i think..

to be sure how it mount to the case .. make sure the stickers on the side is not upside down pretty obvious ..









anyways here are some pic on my cable .. not final no vga .. but that would just be easy to manage .. (2x6-pin)
---








---








---








---


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


I also prefer it downwards .. sucking air from outside-in.. if it sucks ari inside the case it gets the hot air form other parts heating the psu i think..


Naturally, which is why it is incorrect to have the fan pulling air in from the interior of the case when mounted at the bottom. Like I said before, it only makes the already-warm PSU even warmer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


to be sure how it mount to the case .. make sure the stickers on the side is not upside down pretty obvious ..










lol yep.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


anyways here are some pic on my cable .. not final no vga .. but that would just be easy to manage .. (2x6-pin)










Nice pics, and very, very nice cable management!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

What's the thin cable running out back Yagit?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Don't conform scottsee (to the the ATX form factor), anarchism is the way to be!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Don't conform scottsee (to the the ATX form factor), anarchism is the way to be!

Careful: he might believe that you agree that the placement of the fan has something to do with the form factor.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:

Nice pics, and very, very nice cable management!
Thanks 2CaBLEs!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
What's the thin cable running out back Yagit?

Ow.. that's the cable for the LCD poster that came w/ the board..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
Ow.. that's the cable for the LCD poster that came w/ the board..









I take it that's not the final cable position for the LCD? What GPU are you going with?

Oh, it's 5:00am still, so my posting might not make too sense.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I take it that's not the final cable position for the LCD? What GPU are you going with?

Oh, it's 5:00am still, so my posting might not make too sense.

Better get some sleep..









But yeah ... I just put it there.. not the final though..

I was really planning and saving for the Bigboy 5870 .. but after seeing one its too long but it still fits in the case.. just too long ..

So since I was originally planning to get gtx285 .. performance wise I'm settling down w/ 5870 little brother 5850







(_I can get another if i need power in the future_)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

lol i see you took a leaf out of Scavenger's book, Yagit


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
Better get some sleep..









But yeah ... I just put it there.. not the final though..

I was really planning and saving for the Bigboy 5870 .. but after seeing one its too long but it still fits in the case.. just too long ..

So since I was originally planning to get gtx285 .. performance wise I'm settling down w/ 5870 little brother 5850







(_I can get another if i need power in the future_)









I was going to suggest a GPU with a red/black theme, but I'm pretty sure that would be nearly anything ATI. Should look sweet, with the red/black PSU. And I am a bit of a reverse insomniac. I can't sleep in anymore. I got up about an hour ago.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Careful: he might believe that you agree that the placement of the fan has something to do with the form factor.

It does though, at least, that's the impression I was under. No serious in this post


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
lol i see you took a leaf out of Scavenger's book, Yagit









To tell you the truth.. In terms of cable management .. his case/cable management has a huge influence on me to get this case ..

His case just looks an organized mess .. catches my attention along with the case back then









Quote:

And I am a bit of a reverse insomniac. I can't sleep in anymore. I got up about an hour ago.
I used to be liked that.. if I stay a waked too late .. can't get sleep when i lay down..


----------



## Capwn

Picking up my 690 tomorrow . I wont post any pics till I'm done modding it and don't you worry Ill keep a great work log. I still can decide to get the Nvidia one or the regular black. I just cant decide. OMG its 4:20 am


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I wouldn't waste the money on the nVidia version if you plan on modding anyway. I bought my nVidia version with plans to never mod it at all. I tried for months to leave the poor thing unmolested, to no avail.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Picking up my 690 tomorrow . I wont post any pics till I'm done modding it and don't you worry Ill keep a great work log. I still can decide to get the Nvidia one or the regular black. I just cant decide. OMG its 4:20 am
















Depends on what modification you are going to do .. If the color of the Nvidia edition does not concern you

and the price I forgot .. better get the standard ed. or if budget's not a problem get the pure version .. save your self from painting the frame..

Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Capwn

I dont want to have to cut a window in or buy one for 30 dollars if I get the black one. With the window the black one comes out to 100 bucks.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


I dont want to have to cut a window in or buy one for 30 dollars if I get the black one. With the window the black one comes out to 100 bucks.


nvm









Happy modding! keep us posted!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


So you guys are not going to acknowledge that PSU's are designed to draw air out of the case and out of the rear of the PSU? And that I'm making this alll up to be a troll?


Scottsee, I'm gonna be straight with you. Stop being stupid. Have you any common sense lad?

Who gives a flying **** about form factor standards. USE YOUR HEAD MAN! Are you going to keep your psu COLD if you are sucking hot air into it from inside the case? NO.

Are you going to keep your psu COLD if you are sucking cold air into it from outside the case? YES.

You're making yourself look like a fool. PSU's are NOT designed to draw hot air out of a case. That would be like saying the point of a fan is to convert power. Yeah. Lets see you try using your fan as a psu!

A power supply is designed to convert power into something usable for hardware. THAT is what it was designed for. FANS are designed to move air in and out of the case. If you are trying to use your psu to take warm air from within the case and move it outside, *you're doing it wrong.* (and you're being stingy. fans are cheap!)

This case was designed to separate out the heat zones and provide a better and more efficient cooling solution for the beloved PSU and it works. I suggest you use your power supply for what it was designed to do.

Stop arguing. You are wrong and everyone in this thread knows it except for you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I was going to suggest a GPU with a red/black theme, but I'm pretty sure that would be nearly anything ATI. Should look sweet, with the red/black PSU. And I am a bit of a reverse insomniac. I can't sleep in anymore. I got up about an hour ago.


So, if you are a bit of a reverse insomniac, then wouldn't that mean you have less trouble sleeping than regular insomniacs?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Don't conform scottsee (to the the ATX form factor), anarchism is the way to be!


Careful: he might believe that you agree that the placement of the fan has something to do with the form factor.


It does though, at least, that's the impression I was under. No serious in this post










I almost replied too.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just so people are aware though, many PSU are actually designed to intake warm air from the case and exhaust out the back. Not like that makes what scottsee is saying valid or anything, but once upon a time most PSU's functioned the way he believes they all should.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Just so people are aware though, many PSU are actually designed to intake warm air from the case and exhaust out the back. Not like that makes what scottsee is saying valid or anything, but once upon a time most PSU's functioned the way he believes they all should.


That is not their true purpose though. That may be how the case of the psu was designed but we all know that the real point of a psu is for power. Not moving air. That's a fans job.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So, if you are a bit of a reverse insomniac, then wouldn't that mean you have less trouble sleeping than regular insomniacs?


Touche...what would you call me then? Just an early bird I guess, but I never seem to get the worm...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*









I almost replied too.


 Thought I'd get someone (u!







) with that one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


That is not their true purpose though. That may be how the case of the psu was designed but we all know that the real point of a psu is for power. Not moving air. That's a fans job.


It's still part of the intake/exhaust "system" as a whole though. And most PSU's can cope with being blasted with warm case air as they were made with that in mind. Really, the PSU could be mounted either way, the main noticeable benefit coming from cable routing and right side up stickers. Unless the PSU is exhausting into the case I would say it's not a big deal really.


----------



## Capwn

How hard is it to cut a window in the side of the 690? If I do just get the black one?
Could I do it with some wire cutters and Tin snips? I dont have any power tools anymore.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Unfortunetly, you'll need something other than tin snips. Most common used tools are "Dremel" or rotary tools or a jigsaw. Holesaws and a drill come in handy for fan holes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Scottsee, I'm gonna be straight with you. Stop being stupid. Have you any common sense lad?

Who gives a flying **** about form factor standards. USE YOUR HEAD MAN! Are you going to keep your psu COLD if you are sucking hot air into it from inside the case? NO.

Are you going to keep your psu COLD if you are sucking cold air into it from outside the case? YES.

You're making yourself look like a fool. PSU's are NOT designed to draw hot air out of a case. That would be like saying the point of a fan is to convert power. Yeah. Lets see you try using your fan as a psu!

A power supply is designed to convert power into something usable for hardware. THAT is what it was designed for. FANS are designed to move air in and out of the case. If you are trying to use your psu to take warm air from within the case and move it outside, *you're doing it wrong.* (and you're being stingy. fans are cheap!)

This case was designed to separate out the heat zones and provide a better and more efficient cooling solution for the beloved PSU and it works. I suggest you use your power supply for what it was designed to do.

Stop arguing. You are wrong and everyone in this thread knows it except for you.


Well, it's that he thinks that the purpose of the PSU's fan is to pull warm air out of the case. But what he doesn't understand is that the *sole purpose* of the PSU's fan is to cool the PSU, and that the reason it blows it out the rear is because it would have been stupid to have it dump that heat into the case.

But as technology evolved, our systems got warmer. As they got warmer, we humans quickly learned that having the PSU at the top of the case was becoming less and less of a good idea (it was never a good idea, but with how cool our systems used to run in the old days, it didn't matter). Therefore, we decided to mount the PSU at the bottom of the case so that its cooling fan could draw in the cooler outside air from underneath the case.

This design is quickly becoming the standard *placement* of the PSU. *It has nothing to do with the form factor.* Just because the the fan used to be forced to pull in the interior air and push it out the back when it was mounted at the top, it does not mean that this is correct, nor does it mean that this was the intended design. Again, the sole purpose of a PSU's fan is to cool the PSU (to help prevent heat build-up by dissipating the heat). It just means that we didn't know any better. It doesn't mean that the Standard ATX Form Factor dictates that no matter _where_ you place the PSU, the fan must always be pulling in air from inside the case. Again, and for the last time: it has nothing to do with the form factor. It has nothing to do with ANY standard.

So, Scott: there is absolutely no relation between your PSU dying and having it mounted the best way. You just had a defective PSU, and that is all there is to it. The reason it hasn't died yet is because OCZ fixed it. So for the love of your PSU, turn it over so that it can run cooler. Then the PSU will be more efficient and it will last longer. Not only that, but turning it over will bring the big bunch of cables closer to the cable routing hole. *And that's why that hole is there, and not somewhere else.*


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Just so people are aware though, many PSU are actually designed to intake warm air from the case and exhaust out the back. Not like that makes what scottsee is saying valid or anything, but once upon a time most PSU's functioned the way he believes they all should.


No, many cases are designed to use the PSU fan as a case fan to extract heat from VRM's, CPU, RAM etc. PSU manufacturers had no choice but to make their fans and PSU cooling better to accommodate this. Nowadays, case manufacturers are deciding to put fans on the top in place of the PSU fan to extract heat from that area, simultaneously improving the cooling of the CPU/VRM area and the PSU at the bottom.

That is all. Can we please get off this topic now?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


No, many cases are designed to use the PSU fan as a case fan to extract heat from VRM's, CPU, RAM etc. PSU manufacturers had no choice but to make their fans and PSU cooling better to accommodate this. Nowadays, case manufacturers are deciding to put fans on the top in place of the PSU fan to extract heat from that area, simultaneously improving the cooling of the CPU/VRM area and the PSU at the bottom.

That is all. Can we please get off this topic now?


That's kind of fail in the engineering department if PSU's from back in the day didn't take the general mounting position into account when designing them. I'll get off the topic though.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


...

That is all. Can we please get off this topic now?


+1


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So...Yagit, do something about that LCD cable would ya!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


So...Yagit, do something about that LCD cable would ya!


It's actually organize from the backplate it has it's own hole.. I'll figure a way to make it clean looking..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


It's actually organize from the backplate it has it's own hole.. I'll figure a way to make it clean looking..










I was half kidding actually. I've yet to route the power cable for my 5" LCD properly yet, and your cable routing murders mine. Badly. I just have, should I say, high expectations for your case.


----------



## TwoCables

But when Scott comes back, we will be right back on this topic. So it must run its course.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


That's kind of fail in the engineering department if PSU's from back in the day didn't take the general mounting position into account when designing them. I'll get off the topic though.


But like I said before, it didn't matter as much back then because our systems were not generating as much heat. But as technology evolved, our systems generated more and more heat. It has gotten to the point today where mounting the PSU at the top has the potential of making it so hot that it either kills it, or dramatically reduces its efficiency and lifespan. That's why we're seeing bottom-mounting becoming so common. I imagine that we are looking at a future where the bottom is the only place PSUs are mounted, just like how it _used_ to be the top! Or, we will see more and more compartmentalized systems where the PSU is in a compartment all by itself where it draws in cool air from underneath and blows it out the rear and is also accompanied by a cooling fan that is next to the PSU pulling in air from underneath to further aid the PSU in keeping cool (much like the CM 690, except having that lower area sealed off).

So yes, even back "in the beginning", so to speak, the fan in the PSU had only one purpose: to cool the PSU. But since heat wasn't that much of an issue back then, lots of pre-built systems simply took advantage of how the fan was sucking in air and blowing it out the back just to have SOME kind of airflow for the passive cooling solutions on the components, such as the CPU.

But today, it's a much different story. We have systems that generate massive amounts of heat thereby making top-mounted PSUs quickly becoming a thing of the past. After all, who wants a PSU sitting at the top of the case drawing in all that warm air thereby making their PSU warmer? It's even dumber to be purposely using the PSU's cooling fan to help remove warm air out of the case, or to help improve airflow - especially in a case like the CM 690.

But you see, Scott seems to think that because the PSU fan was always forced to draw in the warmer interior air at the top and push it out the back, and that because some manufacturers actually just decided to use that fan and nothing in addition to it, well he seems to think that this is the _purpose_ of the PSU's fan. But the PSU's fan has one purpose, and it always _has_ had one purpose: to dissipate the heat inside the PSU order to prevent heat build-up inside the PSU. Or, in other words, the PSU fan's sole purpose is to cool the PSU. They didn't add a fan to the PSU in order to suck warm air out of the case. But again, it just so happens that having the PSU at the top is quickly becoming a thing of the past due to all of the heat our systems are making, especially with multiple high-end graphics cards.

So Scott: I'm not disagreeing with the fact that they decided to make it easy back then and just use the PSU's cooling fan to suck warm air out of the case. After all, it wasn't a big deal back then and it so it was good enough. Hell, I went through 3 pre-built systems, and guess what: all 3 forced the PSU's fan to do double-duty: cool itself and also remove the warm air out of the case, if any (or to be more accurate: to create at least _some_ kind of airflow). But today, we have case fans, CPU heatsink fans, GPU fans, and even fans strictly placed in the chassis just for hard drives. We have fans running all _over_ the place. So now things have changed, but the Standard ATX Form Factor is still the same.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But when Scott comes back, we will be right back on this topic. So it must run its course.

But like I said before, it didn't matter as much back then because our systems were not generating as much heat. But as technology evolved, our systems generated more and more heat. It has gotten to the point today where mounting the PSU at the top has the potential of making it so hot that it either kills it, or dramatically reduces its efficiency and lifespan. That's why we're seeing bottom-mounting becoming so common. I imagine that we are looking at a future where the bottom is the only place PSUs are mounted, just like how it _used_ to be the top! Or, we will see more and more compartmentalized systems where the PSU is in a compartment all by itself where it draws in cool air from underneath and blows it out the rear and is also accompanied by a cooling fan that is next to the PSU pulling in air from underneath to further aid the PSU in keeping cool (much like the CM 690, except having that lower area sealed off).

So yes, even back "in the beginning", so to speak, the fan in the PSU had only one purpose: to cool the PSU. But since heat wasn't that much of an issue back then, lots of pre-built systems simply took advantage of how the fan was sucking in air and blowing it out the back just to have SOME kind of airflow for the passive cooling solutions on the components, such as the CPU.

But today, it's a much different story. We have systems that generate massive amounts of heat thereby making top-mounted PSUs quickly becoming a thing of the past. After all, who wants a PSU sitting at the top of the case drawing in all that warm air thereby making their PSU warmer? It's even dumber to be purposely using the PSU's cooling fan to help remove warm air out of the case, or to help improve airflow - especially in a case like the CM 690.

But you see, Scott seems to think that because the PSU fan was always forced to draw in the warmer interior air at the top and push it out the back, and that because some manufacturers actually just decided to use that fan and nothing in addition to it, well he seems to think that this is the _purpose_ of the PSU's fan. But the PSU's fan has one purpose, and it always _has_ had one purpose: to dissipate the heat inside the PSU order to prevent heat build-up inside the PSU. Or, in other words, the PSU fan's sole purpose is to cool the PSU. They didn't add a fan to the PSU in order to suck warm air out of the case. But again, it just so happens that having the PSU at the top is quickly becoming a thing of the past due to all of the heat our systems are making, especially with multiple high-end graphics cards.

So Scott: I'm not disagreeing with the fact that they decided to make it easy back then and just use the PSU's cooling fan to suck warm air out of the case. After all, it wasn't a big deal back then and it so it was good enough. Hell, I went through 3 pre-built systems, and guess what: all 3 forced the PSU's fan to do double-duty: cool itself and also remove the warm air out of the case, if any (or to be more accurate: to create at least _some_ kind of airflow). But today, we have case fans, CPU heatsink fans, GPU fans, and even fans strictly placed in the chassis just for hard drives. We have fans running all _over_ the place. So now things have changed, but the Standard ATX Form Factor is still the same.


All I meant was that the average pc case still has a top mounted PSU, and PSU manufacturs need to take that into account when designing the PSU's. If the PSU's failed/overheated in every case with a top mount which forces the PSU to intake warm case air, there would be some large issues going on right now in the PSU RMA departments. They cannot just overlook that. The PSU's pretty much have to be designed to be able to cope with warmer than ambient intake air, because that is what they will be dealing with once put to use by the average consumer.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

The ATX form factor has nothing to do with it, apart from possibly the mounting holes for the PSU. I don't know why that was even mentioned.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


That's kind of fail in the engineering department if PSU's from back in the day didn't take the general mounting position into account when designing them. I'll get off the topic though.


I wasn't going to respond to this, but since twopenises has decided to continue the discussion, i will.

Like i said, PSU manufacturers did take the mounting position and the accompanying heat into account, because they were forced to by case manufacturers. PC P&C, as an example, has basically shot itself in the foot by admonishing 120mm bottom fans on their PSU's, instead sticking with the 80mm rear fan. The reason there originally was only a small 80mm fan at the back was because PSU's didn't have to deal with system heat. Other manufacturers jumped onto the 120, and eventually 140mm fan bandwagon in an effort to preserve efficiency and reduce noise with the increased levels of system heat. Unfortunately PC P&C is too pig headed to go back on their word and use larger fans, but that's getting a bit off the point now. /rambling

edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


All I meant was that the average pc case still has a top mounted PSU, and PSU manufacturs need to take that into account when designing the PSU's. If the PSU's failed/overheated in every case with a top mount which forces the PSU to intake warm case air, there would be some large issues going on right now in the PSU RMA departments. They cannot just overlook that. The PSU's pretty much have to be designed to be able to cope with warmer than ambient intake air, because that is what they will be dealing with once put to use by the average consumer.


Indeed, and that's why PSU's can change fan speeds to deal with different levels of heat. At the top, the PSU should still retain its efficiency, but the fan will be far louder, depending on load and system heat. At the bottom, the PSU is at its peak in terms of efficiency and noise reduction.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


All I meant was that the average pc case still has a top mounted PSU, and PSU manufacturs need to take that into account when designing the PSU's. If the PSU's failed/overheated in every case with a top mount which forces the PSU to intake warm case air, there would be some large issues going on right now in the PSU RMA departments. They cannot just overlook that. The PSU's pretty much have to be designed to be able to cope with warmer than ambient intake air, because that is what they will be dealing with once put to use by the average consumer.


But we aren't average consumers. There's an ever-increasing market for enthusiasts, and in this market we are seeing bottom-mounting becoming more and more common. I think we will see a future where no enthusiast would build a computer with a top-mounted PSU, unless it's one where heat isn't a concern.

Fortunately, case cooling today is so good that a top-mounted PSU isn't all that bad anyway. And some people prefer the look of having the PSU at the top since that's the way it used to be for every single tower in existence.

I guess one of the things I am saying is that I realize that having the PSU at the top isn't a big deal at all. But some systems generate way too much heat, so it means that it's a much better idea to put the PSU on the bottom.

Take my rig for example: when I'm playing Crysis, I notice that my PSU feels really warm, almost hot. So if it were in a case where the PSU is mounted at the top, then it would definitely get warmer because it's both in the warmer part of the case, and also because the PSU's fan is trying to cool the PSU with the warmer air that is inside the case. This reduces the efficiency of the PSU, and it possibly reduces its lifespan. It also increases the chances of a shutdown due to being too hot.

But I guess since console gaming seems to be taking over and probably replacing PC gaming, we may be looking at quite a different future than we would otherwise like.


----------



## Arcl4yd

There is also a matter of dust in this question of mounting psu. Keep in mind, that psu facing down will be sucking dust from floor, pushing it through the whole psu and finally emitting it outside. Having pc in a dusty enviroment, I have no other option than to place psu upside down, keeping dust outside my case.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
I see your argument, and it's valid. though that last part isn't. It is, and will continue to be the forum factor standerd for PSU. Please contact your favorate vender in their contact pages within their websites and ask them. Pick up an A+ cert book and read into the night about ATX standers. No if, ands or buts. It may be more effecent, and will provide the benifits of having cooler air over your psu components and will reduce defecenty. I'll give you that. It's pretty common sence. If somone's smart enough to build a pc they know heat rises and cool air sinks based on air density. I'll even extend the plesentry of saying I agree with you that it a better way to cool your PSU!!

But I'll also tell you, you're wrong and I'm right regaurless of how much better of an argument you make, and untill they change the ATX PSU standers in design peramiters the logical statment will never be as you posted above, but insted; It's just more effecent way of cooling your PSU, just not the right way. Well, that is untill they get off their lazzy asses and change it..









the atx standards are for the power supply at the top rear of the case, so by the very fact that the power supply is in the bottom makes the case layout a non atx standard design. it uses a atx standard power supply but the case its self truly isn't a atx layout. but mounting an atx style power supply like you would in a normal case (pull air in from bottom, blow out back) turns out in a bottom mounted psu case you have a fan facing down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
For me, I like to compare the PSU to a human being: imagine being really warm and all you want is a nice cold glass of water, or all you want is to go into a room where the air is much cooler. But now imagine that instead of a cold glass if water, you get a _warm_ one (not room temp, but warm!) Or, imagine that instead of getting to a room with cooler air, you can only find rooms with warmer air, but yet the coolest place is already too warm for you and all it's doing is making you warmer. But now imagine that the coldest place to be is outside (even if by only 5-10 degrees). So then what do you do? Go outside, of course!

It's the same thing with the power supply: the cooler it is, the better. And the cooler air is almost always outside of the case.

this is going to make a few other readers(non cm690 owners) power supply's jump from the ledge.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
get out.

REMOVED


----------



## TwoCables

That reminds me of Boxxy.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
That reminds me of Boxxy.

yea. any one else get a feeling of boxxy and the like are a little more then just some girl in front of a cam doing it them self?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, you guys post a crap load of stuff, i dont even take the time to read it









@ yagit, gimme your case, its tooo nice








And where the heck are doat and cs maan? i miss them!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol, you guys post a crap load of stuff, i dont even take the time to read it









@ yagit, gimme your case, its tooo nice








And where the heck are doat and cs maan? i miss them!









thats b/c we are


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
thats b/c we are









scary...


----------



## scottsee

1. Good morning
2. PSU failed because my cat did't get his cheesburger so he sabotaushed it.
3. godspeed's 100% right.
3 1/2. nice cable mangment!
4. I'm still right.
5. LOL @ girl
6. New topic plz.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
1. Good morning
2. PSU failed because my cat did't get his cheesburger so he sabotaushed it.
3. godspeed's 100% right.
3 1/2. nice cable mangment!
4. I'm still right.
5. LOL @ girl
6. New topic plz.

Uh huh. Now turn your PSU over the right way so that the fan is pulling in that cooler air from underneath the case, and be done with it. After some of the things you said, I don't understand why you still have it mounted incorrectly.


----------



## JMT668

my case has a dust filter on the bottom for the PSU so no cat problems here!


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Uh huh. Now turn your PSU over the right way so that the fan is pulling in that cooler air from underneath the case, and be done with it. After some of the things you said, I don't understand why you still have it mounted incorrectly.

Becaue I don't have the time to do it right now, maybee tonight. Didn't you see how much work I put into running my wires? Give a guys some time before he blows all his hard work and starts over!!!!

*Don't confuse what I'm debating. Mounting the psu with the bottem fan as an intake is a better design and more effecent. I'm just providing evidence supporting my claims that using the PSU exhaust fan to remove heat for the PSU was the intended design for current atx V2.2 form factor..*









Current ATX Form Factor PSU design guidelines..

http://www.formfactors.org/developer...public_br2.pdf

Section 4.3

Quote:

The _ATX Specification_ allows for numerous (and often confusing) possibilities for power
supply fan location, direction, speed, and venting. The designer's choice of a power supply
cooling solution depends in part on the targeted end-use system application(s). At a
minimum, the power supply design must ensure its own reliable and safe operation.

*Fan location/direction*. In general, exhausting air from the system chassis enclosure via a
power supply fan at the rear panel is the preferred, most common, and most widely
applicable system-level airflow solution. Other solutions are permitted, including fans on
the topside of figure 5 and the Wire harness side of figure 4 or 5. Some system/chassis
designers may choose to use other solutions to meet specific system cooling requirements


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
1. Good morning
2. PSU failed because my cat did't get his cheesburger so he sabotaushed it.
3. godspeed's 100% right.
3 1/2. nice cable mangment!
4. I'm still right.
5. LOL @ girl
6. New topic plz.

next topic and no more of this if i mount my power supply the right way it blows up topic crap or i bring my gun...


----------



## TwoCables

lol wow. That document needs to be updated.


----------



## scottsee

V2.2 is the current ATX spec... So, as I said before, fans were designed in the most common manner, as a *STANDERD* to have air drawn out of the case, hence, fan facing in twords the boards.

So, how about them Mets...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



In general, exhausting air from the system chassis enclosure via a
power supply fan at the rear panel is the preferred, most common, and most widely
applicable system-level airflow solution


ye, so if its on top of the case the gap to exhaust the air will be on the bottom of the psu, and if you have the same psu and mount it at the bottom the gap will also be at the bottom, they dont make different kinda psu's so you have to buy an other one to fit it at the bottom...


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



@ yagit, gimme your case, its tooo nice


 nahh..








---

Wow!! still the same psu atx/mounting topic come'on?!? :








but seriously I like to know too .. where's doat & cs_maan nowadays


----------



## KruperTrooper

v2.2 is from friggin *2005*. Me thinks they didnt have quad-cores and the GTX/4800 line of GPUs.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
v2.2 is from friggin *2005*. Me thinks they didnt have quad-cores and the GTX/4800 line of GPUs.

Still the current starderd model AFAIK. /end debate!


----------



## Capwn

GOOODBYE ANTEC 300 . hello CM 690 . Start pics coming soon. With mods to follow.
NEW CM 690 regular OWNER here. Oh 300 what to do with you..!?..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


GOOODBYE ANTEC 300 . hello CM 690 . Start pics coming soon. With mods to follow. 
NEW CM 690 regular OWNER here. Oh 300 what to do with you..!?..


welcome









keep that 300 as a second case, put all your spare hardware in it and enjoy a silent second rig


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


V2.2 is the current ATX spec... So, as I said before, fans were designed in the most common manner, as a *STANDERD* to have air drawn out of the case, hence, fan facing in twords the boards.

So, how about them Mets...


Look at the way the 4 mounting screws are positioned in back. Coolermaster designed the case to have the intake fan pointed down. Case (pun intended) dismissed.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


V2.2 is the current ATX spec... So, as I said before, 
So, how about them Mets...


What the eff? Mets? I think you mean Yanks. 
Oh wait if you are a Mets fan, than this level of stupidity is to be expected.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


GOOODBYE ANTEC 300 . hello CM 690 . Start pics coming soon. With mods to follow. 
NEW CM 690 regular OWNER here. Oh 300 what to do with you..!?..


Welcome! I've heard old cases work great for target practice, and if you want to use the case again you'll have improved airflow!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Still the current starderd model AFAIK. /end debate!



It is an outdated standard. It might be the most recent one but you cannot deny that it is now outdated due to the introduction of quad core processors and the like. It's about time the standards were re-considered and revised.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


GOOODBYE ANTEC 300 . hello CM 690 . Start pics coming soon. With mods to follow. 
NEW CM 690 regular OWNER here. Oh 300 what to do with you..!?..


I've looked at the 300 and have to say that nothing Antec makes can compete with the CM690 no matter how expensive. There are better cases out there but they are few and far between and cost several times as much. CM690 is the "true" best bang for the buck!







I don't even think that Coolermaster makes a better case than the 690.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


It is an outdated standard. It might be the most recent one but you cannot deny that it is now outdated due to the introduction of quad core processors and the like. It's about time the standards were re-considered and revised.


I did many, many post ago.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


I did many, many post ago.


You're very stubborn, I'll give you that. But I do not understand why you continue to deny that things HAVE changed significantly since the initial release of the 2.2 standards in 2005 meaning that parts of it no longer apply or that there have been innovations in design to make things more efficient.

You're a strange one


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


I did many, many post ago.


What? It *IS* outdated. Its from 2005. Quad cores didnt come out until Q4 of 2006. They didn't anticpate the amount of heat radiated from that type architecture. You should effing know about the heat they can generate; you have an i7 and a 4870. I'm beginning to think you don't know much about computers at all.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


I've looked at the 300 and have to say that nothing Antec makes can compete with the CM690 no matter how expensive. There are better cases out there but they are few and far between and cost several times as much. CM690 is the "true" best bang for the buck!







I don't even think that Coolermaster makes a better case than the 690.


I agree. I spent years looking for the right computer case for me. I found what I was looking for in the 690. I still look at cases all the time, but nothing can compete with the 690.

I've previously owned:
Generic beige case (







)
Antec SLK3700-AMB
Antec SLK3700-BQE
Silverstone TJ05
Cooler Master Praetorian 730

The 690 is the best all-around in terms of features, and I think that it looks the best.

The Xigmatek Midgard (690 v 2.0 IMO) has awesome hard drive trays with excellent HD vibration isolation, but its exterior aesthetics are inferior to the 690 if you ask me.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


I agree. I spent years looking for the right computer case for me. I found what I was looking for in the 690. I still look at cases all the time, but nothing can compete with the 690.

I've previously owned:
Generic beige case (








)
Antec SLK3700-AMB
Antec SLK3700-BQE
Silverstone TJ05
Cooler Master Praetorian 730

The 690 is the best all-around in terms of features, and I think that it looks the best.

The Xigmatek Midgard (690 v 2.0 IMO) has awesome hard drive trays with excellent HD vibration isolation, but its exterior aesthetics are inferior to the 690 if you ask me.


I'm a cheapo and have to spend my cash wisely. Not because I don't like to spend money but because I don't have a lot of it to spend. I love the value of the CM690 and only wish I could justify upgrading my other 3 boxes as well. You're pretty cool for a chimp in a jumpsuit.


----------



## scottsee

You guys need to start reading this debate from 10 pages ago.. It has nothing to do with this crap. I was about a statment i made about fan orentation in atx standerds and case effency *not* psu effency. Everyone is putting words into my mouth.. I never blamed my psu failier on how it was mounted..

I'm not stubburn, I'm holding to my argument and have sucesfully proved that I was correct. Regaurdless of how people feel about me, or the V2.2 standerds I'm not going to be let someone tell me I'm wrong when I know I'm right. No matter how may posts or rep points they have! Thats not arrogence, that Human and social conditioning..

I encurage everyone to re-read all of my post from the begining of this topic.. I don't know how many times I've said the psu are more effecent when they draw air from outside the case & it's a better way to mount the psu.. Christ, I think from the very first page!

Actually here, Post #8702 is my first post..
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-871.html

srry, typing one hand..


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


What? It *IS* outdated. Its from 2005. Quad cores didnt come out until Q4 of 2006. They didn't anticpate the amount of heat radiated from that type architecture. You should effing know about the heat they can generate; you have an i7 and a 4870. I'm beginning to think you don't know much about computers at all.


Now thats trolling..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


You guys need to start reading this debate from 10 pages ago.. It has nothing to do with this crap. I was about a statment i made about fan orentation in atx standerds and case effency *not* psu effency. Everyone is putting words into my mouth.. I never blamed my psu failier on how it was mounted..

I'm not stubburn, I'm holding to my argument and have sucesfully proved that I was correct. Regaurdless of how people feel about me, or the V2.2 standerds I'm not going to be let someone tell me I'm wrong when I know I'm right. No matter ho may posts or rep points they have!

I encurage everyone to re-read all of my post from the begining of this topic.. I don't know how many times I've said the psu are more effecent when they day air from outside the case & it's a better way to mount it.. Christ, I think from the very first page!


I have been reading the debate. You however continue to confuse me and probably a few others with some of the things you say. TwoCables also stated numerous times that he also agrees that the psu failed because it was a bad psu.

It has come across that instead of arguing that a psu is more efficient when drawing air from outside, that you seemed to think it was specifically designed to help cool the case by drawing air from inside to out. You need to be more careful with your words. By saying the psu was designed to take air from in the case and push it out you could be suggesting a few things. 
1. It was designed this way to help the psu remain cool
2. It was designed this way to help the case remain cool

I think that this is what has stemmed the most confusion. Please clarify for myself and all others what you are meaning. I do not doubt that the placement of a fan in a psu was so that air could be taken from the case, into the psu and then exhausted out the back. However I do not know which reason you think that it is for. I personally opt for the first one.

Before the release of such hot running processors this was an efficient way. Now not so much but again, clarify which of the two you were meaning.

With any luck we can stop this silly argument.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
I'm not stubburn, I'm holding to my argument and have sucesfully proved that I was correct. Regaurdless of how people feel about me,

scottsee, I don't have a problem with you and you're free as far as I'm concerned to do as you wish with your components. Thank you for your passion. But... I don't wish I were young again.


----------



## coelacanth

As for PSU orientation, I don't think there's a right answer.
The best you can do is try it both ways and measure the results. Air flow and temps in a case are pretty much case-specific anyway.

I'd rather have it blowing out of the case, than into the case. I have other fans for intake.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
scottsee, I don't have a problem with you and you're free as far as I'm concerned to do as you wish with your components. Thank you for your passion. But... I don't wish I were young again.









Nor do I have a problem with you. Like MicroMiniMe said, you're passionate and determined. I just wanna get to the bottom of this silly argument so we can go back to being in love with our 690's lol.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Now thats trolling..

how the fack is that trolling? You are the dumbass that keeps saying the same crap over and over. You are obviously wrong but you do not want to admit it because you got some sort of macho complex going on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
It's not upside down, that the ATX form factor standerd guys... Fans twords components! I did try it upsidedown for a few day, and within a week my PSU blew, after getting back from OCZ I just left it the way it's suppose to be..

This implies that you thought because you mounted it with the fan pulling in external air, it blew up.

No one is going to re-read what you said for three reasons.
1) Its fifteen pages of us giving you correct information and proving you wrong numerous times.
2) You always change what you say.
3) And if we do prove you correct, you basically say "I'm right and you're wrong." No matter how wrong you are.

Now I suppose you want to argue that the world is FLAT.

Good day to you, madam.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Ontopic, CM690 best case ever.
amiright?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krupertrooper* 
ontopic, cm690 best case ever.
Amiright?

+1 qft


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

effing fak crapping dumbasses - that was respectable banter right there.


----------



## KruperTrooper

ty


----------



## scottsee

Guys there is no argument. Every rebuttle I've made sence page 872 has been about the ATX form factor recomended fan orentation standerds. Nothing else.. I even posted when I get a chance I'm mounting my psu the more effecent way.. Fan down. I was only proving a point that I knew what I was talking about..

When the question pops up: "On my bottem placing PSU what way should I install my psu, fan up or fan down?" I think the best possable answer suggests; "ATX V2.2 current standerds recomend fan side twords the boards, though, The current ATX is outdated and the more _effecent_ way is to install the PSU with the fan drawing air from the outside, ambient air.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
I understand there is a case vent under the PSU, but the case runs more effecent when the fans are faceing in twords the components

Right there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
how the fack is that trolling? You are the
2) You always change what you say.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
When the question pops up: "On my bottem placing PSU what way should I install my psu, fan up or fan down?" I think the best possable answer suggests; "ATX V2.2 current standerds recomend fan side twords the boards, though, The current ATX is outdated and the more _effecent_ way is to install the PSU with the fan drawing air from the outside, ambient air.

I'm still confused. I thought that the fan on the PSU was an exhaust, not an intake.

It doesn't draw air in, it spits air out.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Guys there is no argument. Every rebuttle I've made sence page 872 has been about the ATX form factor recomended fan orentation standerds. Nothing else.. I even posted when I get a chance I'm mounting my psu the more effecent way.. Fan down. I was only proving a point that I knew what I was talking about..

When the question pops up: "On my bottem placing PSU what way should I install my psu, fan up or fan down?" I think the best possable answer suggests; "ATX V2.2 current standerds recomend fan side twords the boards, though, The current ATX is outdated and the more _effecent_ way is to install the PSU with the fan drawing air from the outside, ambient air.

Okay thanks argument closed.
Besides if the case has a bottom mounted psu slot, it's not hard to figure out. Look at the bottom of the case and if there is a grill there, fan goes down. Doesn't take a lot of thinking to figure that out I didn't think. I've never had a bottom mounted case before and the first thing I did was put the psu in fan down.

Must resist urge to correct your spelling.......


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
how the fack is that trolling? You are the dumbass that keeps saying the same crap over and over. You are obviously wrong but you do not want to admit it because you got some sort of macho complex going on.

This implies that you thought because you mounted it with the fan pulling in external air, it blew up.

No one is going to re-read what you said for three reasons.
1) Its fifteen pages of us giving you correct information and proving you wrong numerous times.
2) You always change what you say.
3) And if we do prove you correct, you basically say "I'm right and you're wrong." No matter how wrong you are.

Now I suppose you want to argue that the world is FLAT.

Good day to you, madam.

Just because you're unable to grasp my argument dosen't make the point less clear. ATX standerds recomend PSU fans faceing the board. If you don't feel like it, write the comittie and have it changed..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
I'm still confused. I thought that the fan on the PSU was an exhaust, not an intake.

It doesn't draw air in, it spits air out.

Nope, surprisingly it is an intake. Or at least mine is. Brings air in through the bottom and that gets pushed over the components, then out the grill at the back.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Must resist urge to correct your spelling.......

I know, one hand typing takes eyes off the screen, srry..


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
I'm still confused. I thought that the fan on the PSU was an exhaust, not an intake.

It doesn't draw air in, it spits air out.

The new setup for PSU and cases goes like this. I'll use the CM690 as an example. PSUs have 2 fans, 1 intake, 1 exhaust. You mount the PSU on the bottom with its intake fan on the "floor" of the case. I say "floor" because there is actually a honeycomb grill on the floor of the case for the intake PSU fan. The PSU intakes the cooler external air and cools its components and the exhausts the air out of the rear of your case.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Right there.

The *CASE* does run more effecent when you add another exhaust fan..


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
The *CASE* does run more effecent when you add another exhaust fan..









Yes it does, when you add an exhaust fan. Which would be a CASE fan. Not a PSU fan.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
I know, one hand typing takes eyes off the screen, srry..

Heh no worries.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Nope, surprisingly it is an intake. Or at least mine is. Brings air in through the bottom and that gets pushed over the components, then out the grill at the back.

Hmmm that's a change from the direction of the old 80mm PSU fans, that blew out.

I'll check when I get home, I'm just curious. My interest in this conversation has more to do with procrastinating on school work and messing around in MS Paint than anything else.

I thought it went like this.

But if it's an intake, it makes more sense to have it facing down no matter if it's in the bottom or the top of the case.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Just because you're unable to grasp my argument dosen't make the point less clear. ATX standerds recomend PSU fans faceing the board. If you don't feel like it, write the comittie and have it changed..

What part of outdated do you not get?


----------



## scottsee

still adds case effentcy, draws air out creating negitive pressure bringing air twords the dead spots above the PSU. Anything else?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


What part of outdated do you not get?


Look there's no need to argue, especially since both of you are saying the same thing.

He's simply pointing out what the standard is, and he qualified it saying that it's better with the fan down.

You're saying the same thing.

Everyone just relax, let's not get our beloved thread locked.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Hmmm that's a change from the direction of the old 80mm PSU fans, that blew out.

I'll check when I get home, I'm just curious. My interest in this conversation has more to do with procrastinating on school work and messing around in MS Paint than anything else.

I thought it went like this.

But if it's an intake, it makes more sense to have it facing down no matter if it's in the bottom or the top of the case.


It works better when you have a fan dedicated to bringing air into the psu. Sure air can get in there on its own and then be pushed out, but the majority these days will have a single fan that brings air into the psu to cool the components. That air will then escape out the grill at the back.

It works better to have a fan constantly sucking air in


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


It works better when you have a fan dedicated to bringing air into the psu. Sure air can get in there on its own and then be pushed out, but the majority these days will have a single fan that brings air into the psu to cool the components. That air will then escape out the grill at the back.

It works better to have a fan constantly sucking air in










This is fantastic information. Thank you.


----------



## scottsee

Just because a law is outdated dosen't mean it's not still the law.

Same goes for the this. Antec, OCZ, Crosshair all *must* make PSU according to this old outdated ATX form factor to be competitive in the computer market sence ATX is the currently accepted standerd. By doing so they add aditional options to the power supply, like removable cords, more effency in the rails, fail safes for over voltages, exc. Every ATX PSU is built to encompus the older standerds. To fix the ineffency in this ATX design and for current computer hardware case companys have picked up the slack and made *NON ATX* standerd case designs that incorperate ATX stander motherboards. Now it was up to the PSU companies to accomidate this, so the put the stickers upside down! Effectivly caling it an ATX PSU.

Rember back in the 80's when it was "IBM compatable" Same thing here. ATX will eventually change or adapt, or it will be droped. Kinda supprised it hasn't yet beeing as out dated as it is.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Just because a law is outdated dosen't mean it's not still the law.

Same goes for the this. Antec, OCZ, Crosshair all *must* make PSU according to this old outdated ATX form factor to be compeditive in the computer market. Buy doing so they add things above the required fields to stay above the compitition, like removable cords, more effency, fail safes for ove voltages. Every ATX PSU is built to encompus the older standerds. To fix the ineffency in this case companys have picked up the slack and made *NON ATX* standerd case designs that incorperate ATX stander motherboards. Now it was up to the companies to accomidate this, so the put the stickers upside down! Effectivly caling it an ATX PSU.


Lol. Thats kinda funny. Anyways. Of course they need to make stuff to ATX standards, it's just the people who wrote the standards who need to get off their asses and consider a revision since components have changed so much in the last 5 years. Yep the companies need to fabricate their components to the standards but then the consumer gets the choice on whether to conform to what the standards suggest or if they want to try something that they think might be better.

I don't think they're necessarily laws, more just guidelines that they recommend we follow. We don't have to, but it's recommended. I don't really mind. I'm happy with all of my parts and their placements. They don't all conform with the ATX guidelines but it's efficient and it works for me.


----------



## scottsee

The law part was just a metaphore. This one handed shi* takes forever to edit.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
The law part was just a metaphore. This one handed shi* takes forever to edit.

It's more that people should realise that they are only guidelines and that we are free to experiment with different methods (at our own risk of course) that could be better than the suggested methods







Try typing with both hands, it's really quite easy haha.


----------



## scottsee

Sleeping girl


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
As for PSU orientation, I don't think there's a right answer.
The best you can do is try it both ways and measure the results. Air flow and temps in a case are pretty much case-specific anyway.

I'd rather have it blowing out of the case, than into the case. I have other fans for intake.

Oh now you've gone too far! I take back what I said about your nice jumpsuit. You are grounded young man!


----------



## KruperTrooper

They didn't just put the stickers "upside down" because then the cords would be on the wrong side. ATX doesn't refer to placement of components in the case. It refers to the SIZE and SHAPE of the motherboard.

On topic, where is the best place to buy yate loons?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Ontopic, CM690 best case ever.
amiright?

****i8ng A, you're right!


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
They didn't just put the stickers "upside down" because then the cords would be on the wrong side. ATX doesn't necessarily refer to placement of components in the case. It refers to the SIZE and SHAPE of the motherboard.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX

On topic, where is the best place to buy yate loons?

Wrong.. Thats only the ATX mothrboard standerds, thery are component specific. Goto formfactor.org and educate yourself before trying to debuck somthing you know zero about!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
They didn't just put the stickers "upside down" because then the cords would be on the wrong side. ATX doesn't refer to placement of components in the case. It refers to the SIZE and SHAPE of the motherboard.

On topic, where is the best place to buy yate loons?

www.performance-pcs.com

Awesome, and they sleeve them and 3-pin them.

Highly recommend that shop.


----------



## scottsee

Go with San Ace 101h.. Better undervolting


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Just because a law is outdated dosen't mean it's not still the law.

Same goes for the this. Antec, OCZ, Crosshair all *must* make PSU according to this old outdated ATX form factor to be competitive in the computer market sence ATX is the currently accepted standerd. By doing so they add aditional options to the power supply, like removable cords, more effency in the rails, fail safes for over voltages, exc. Every ATX PSU is built to encompus the older standerds. To fix the ineffency in this ATX design and for current computer hardware case companys have picked up the slack and made *NON ATX* standerd case designs that incorperate ATX stander motherboards. Now it was up to the PSU companies to accomidate this, so the put the stickers upside down! Effectivly caling it an ATX PSU.

Rember back in the 80's when it was "IBM compatable" Same thing here. ATX will eventually change or adapt, or it will be droped. Kinda supprised it hasn't yet beeing as out dated as it is.

I get it now. Don't be offended but you're seriously conservative.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Wrong.. Thats only the ATX mothrboard standerds, thery are component specific. Goto formfactor.org and educate yourself before trying to debuck somthing you know zero about!

Lol I did and this is all that showed up:

"Apache is functioning normally"


----------



## scottsee

Naww. I'm liberal as fawk.. I'm just proving a point. I need a break


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

If I had a PSU with a 120 fan on the top/bottom, I would place it so it would intake hot air from my SLI GPU's and dump the heat outside the case. The minor efficiency loss from the PSU would not be noticable in my system at all, and the benefit of drawing the heat build up from the dead spot in the GPU area is greater than that of more efficient PSU operation. The PSU would not fail because it is designed with higher than ambient intake air in mind. Point is - there is more than one way to put a PSU, get over it guys already. He has already admitted in his situation that he should heed the advice and switch it around. But would it really be that big a deal if he didn't?


----------



## scottsee

http://www.formfactors.org/

V2.2 ATX PSU design standers.

http://www.formfactors.org/developer...public_br2.pdf


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


If I had a PSU with a 120 fan on the top/bottom, I would place it so it would intake hot air from my SLI GPU's and dump the heat outside the case. The minor efficiency loss from the PSU would not be noticable in my system at all, and the benefit of drawing the heat build up from the dead spot in the GPU area is greater than that of more efficient PSU operation. The PSU would not fail because it is designed with higher than ambient intake air in mind. Point is - there is more than one way to put a PSU, get over it guys already. He has already admitted in his situation that he should heed the advice and switch it around. But would it really be that big a deal if he didn't?


Good point. I have a 120x120x38mm Panaflo Medium on the bottom door grill (right next to my CrossFireX video cards) blowing out of the case. The effect of sucking super heated air straight out of the case was dramatic in lowering temps. (Not for silent computing people).

This solution would work even better then flipping the PSU over, IMO.


----------



## KruperTrooper

http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/atx2_2.pdf
Section 5.1

Quote:



The power supply should be placed in close proximity to the processor if the power supply is expected to cool the processor properly (but be sure to observe the component height keepouts over the PC board). Chassis venting should be placed strategically to allow for proper cooling of other components such as peripherals and add-in cards. A system fan should be considered to allow for proper cooling of all system components.


Read that. Now, because your PSU is mounted on the bottom of your case and the processor is ALL the way at the top of the case. It makes no sense to have the PSU mounted that way. It does not cool the CPU in any way whatsoever. Making your ATX form factor "laws" outdated garbage.

Maybe you should research throughly before trying to tell other people to educate themselves.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol I did and this is all that showed up:

"Apache is functioning normally"


Put it in google, and follow the link through there.

Google fixes everything.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


If I had a PSU with a 120 fan on the top/bottom, I would place it so it would intake hot air from my SLI GPU's and dump the heat outside the case. The minor efficiency loss from the PSU would not be noticable in my system at all, and the benefit of drawing the heat build up from the dead spot in the GPU area is greater than that of more efficient PSU operation. The PSU would not fail because it is designed with higher than ambient intake air in mind. Point is - there is more than one way to put a PSU, get over it guys already. He has already admitted in his situation that he should heed the advice and switch it around. But would it really be that big a deal if he didn't?


He has a Sapphire 4870, which has an exhaust in the rear of the case.

In your case, yea that would work. But imo, I wouldn't want that because that could lead to a shorter lifespan and eventual failure.

Aaron, that is a pretty nice OC on a CPU thats meant to go 1.8GHz


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/atx2_2.pdf
Section 5.1

Maybe you should research throughly before trying to tell other people to educate themselves.


You myfriend should revist the link I posted up the page about ATX PSU Design standerds. Stop beeing a tool.. That section is about the optional older ATX design where the fans BLEW on the components to cool the case, has nothing to do with whats going on in this thread....


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


You myfriend should revist the link I posted up the page about ATX PSU Design standerds. Stop beeing a tool.. That section is about the optional older ATX design where the fans BLEW on the components to cool the case, has nothing to do with whats going on in this thread....


I did read that.

Quote:



The designerâ€™s choice of a power supply cooling solution depends in part on the targeted end-use system application(s).



Quote:



In general, exhausting air from the system chassis enclosure via a power supply fan at the rear panel is the preferred, most common, and most widely applicable system-level airflow solution.


Although it does say that this is the most widely accepted option. They don't take into account the fact that there are quad core processors and "radiator" GPUs. 
Your standards state that "PSU cooling solution depends on targeted end-use system applications." Which means that you need to assess how much heat your system generates and what the best option would be. These are merely guidelines NOT rules.

You should learn how to properly spell. And i don't mean at a 4th grade level. Christ's sake there is even spell check for you to use.


----------



## KruperTrooper

I'm done with this kid. No one will ever get through to him.


----------



## scottsee

Go away troll. Just accept it's the *current* ATX design and also the ATX recomended method of PSU ventilation. Thats the last post I'm going to bother with you..


----------



## MicroMiniMe

In this old man's opinion I just wanted to say: "There you go man, keep as cool as you can. Face piles of trials with smiles. It riles them to believe you can perceive the web they weave. Keep on thinking free!" Moody Blues


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Okay. Somehow we've all got it wrong. He's actually trying to say that regardless of whether the form factor standards are outdated or not, that having the psu with the fan facing components is how they recommend it. The original argument wasn't about what the better was of positioning the psu was. He has stated numerous times that yes, sucking in cold air from outside IS the most efficient way of cooling the psu. He was originally following the recomendations of the atx standards by having his psu facing (what we consider) upside down, rather than the case design.

AFAIK he was simply saying that actually the form factor standards recommend having the psu fan facing the components. However everyone (including me) took it to mean that he was trying to cool the inside of his case using his psu, which in turn caused a great uproar and a lot of name calling from our side.

He was right. It IS the form factor standard to have the fan directed at components. If my memory serves me correctly he wasn't trying to argue that cooling the case using the psu was particularly efficient. In fact probably the opposite.

Have I got the right end of the stick here scottsee or not?


----------



## scottsee

100%

Stated on my first post #8706

Quote:

It's not upside down, that the ATX form factor standerd guys... Fans twords components!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


100%


Okay cool. Well as long as the others can see your intention then hopefully we can put this nonsense behind us.


----------



## gotspeed

*goes to get shot gun again*

*chk chk* are we still talking about this?

k, working on building a core 2 duo now in a CM RC332.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119189
if you wanted a nice quiet case and couldn't afford a cm690 this would be the next best thing. will post a few pics maybe tonite or tomorrow


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


*goes to get shot gun again*

*chk chk* are we still talking about this?

k, working on building a core 2 duo now in a CM RC332.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119189
if you wanted a nice quiet case and couldn't afford a cm690 this would be the next best thing. will post a few pics maybe tonite or tomorrow


Lol don't shoot me, I'm just trying to clear things up and point out that pretty much everyone missed the point and was raging at scottsee because they didn't understand what he was actually debating (including me).


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


100%

Stated on my first post #8706


I found what he was saying pretty clear from the beginning. He wasn't advocating the standard as "the thing to do," just pointing out what it was.

Good synopsis, spiderm0nkey.

Now let's all get back on track, this thread never leaves the rails


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol don't shoot me, I'm just trying to clear things up and point out that pretty much everyone missed the point and was raging at scottsee because they didn't understand what he was actually debating (including me).


if i find you on l4d of tf2 i might still shoot lol. jk no worries


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


I found what he was saying pretty clear from the beginning. He wasn't advocating the standard as "the thing to do," just pointing out what it was.

Good synopsis, spiderm0nkey.

Now let's all get back on track, this thread never leaves the rails










All this talk about psu's -.- When you said rails I instantly thought of the 12V rails inside psu's. Argh.

Oh. I should be painting my case within the next few weeks. You guys want me to post some pictures when I'm done?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Okay. Somehow we've all got it wrong. He's actually trying to say that regardless of whether the form factor standards are outdated or not, that having the psu with the fan facing components is how they recommend it. The original argument wasn't about what the better was of positioning the psu was. He has stated numerous times that yes, sucking in cold air from outside IS the most efficient way of cooling the psu. He was originally following the recomendations of the atx standards by having his psu facing (what we consider) upside down, rather than the case design.

AFAIK he was simply saying that actually the form factor standards recommend having the psu fan facing the components. However everyone (including me) took it to mean that he was trying to cool the inside of his case using his psu, which in turn caused a great uproar and a lot of name calling from our side.

He was right. It IS the form factor standard to have the fan directed at components. If my memory serves me correctly he wasn't trying to argue that cooling the case using the psu was particularly efficient. In fact probably the opposite.

Have I got the right end of the stick here scottsee or not?


You both are so "old school". Surely you both must realize that when the modern ATX standard was ratified you didn't have to worry about 140 watt CPU's and GPU's that are designed to run at 80C and beyond. Times have changed and it's time to realize that the PSU is the heart of any system like a pre-cursor to the motherboard (not saying anything about mothers). In modern PC's, hardware enthusiast's know that "heat" is the enemy and getting it out of the case is primary. Coolermaster engineers know this better than any of us. They have Master's degrees in engineering. Hence the reason they designed the case the way they did. With the PSU's air intake on bottom drawing air in from outside the case. How can we argue with their chosen design? I recognize it's logic and elegance but doubt I could do better. Perhaps we should defer to them?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I should be painting my case within the next few weeks. You guys want me to post some pictures when I'm done?


Work log =)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


You both are so "old school". Surely you both must realize that when the modern ATX standard was ratified you didn't have to worry about 140 watt CPU's and GPU's that are designed to run at 80C and beyond. Times have changed and it's time to realize that the PSU is the heart of any system like a pre-cursor to the motherboard (not saying anything about mothers). In modern PC's, hardware enthusiast's know that "heat" is the enemy and getting it out of the case is primary. Coolermaster engineers know this better than any of us. They have Master's degrees in engineering. Hence the reason they designed the case the way they did. With the PSU's air intake on bottom drawing air in from outside the case. How can we argue with their chosen design? I recognize it's logic and elegance but doubt I could do better. Perhaps we should defer to them?


Lol? How am I old school? I'm not even old enough to be considered old school. Even though the most recent ATX standard was set out in 2005 I'm not advocating that I agree with it. Back then it was cool and it probably worked a treat, but yes things have changed. Yes we now have more hardcore hardware that puts out heaps more heat.

I'm just agreeing with scottsee that it IS the most current standard (despite being old lol).


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Work log =)


I don't think many people bother to look at it


----------



## scottsee

I added a blurb to my signiture. I'm tired of saying the same thing over and over and over..

I don't know the answer to this, but how many current Dell, Acer, Hp, Gateway, Alienware, Apple, and Sony computer come with top mounted PSU's?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol? How am I old school? I'm not even old enough to be considered old school. Even though the most recent ATX standard was set out in 2005 I'm not advocating that I agree with it. Back then it was cool and it probably worked a treat, but yes things have changed. Yes we now have more hardcore hardware that puts out heaps more heat.

I'm just agreeing with scottsee that it IS the most current standard (despite being old lol).


Look you're sweet. I get that. Buying into his argument looks like you agree with his position. My position is that he's wrong but it's his PC and I respect his decision. I'm not out to beat him down or hurt his feelings. It's his choice how he orients his PSU and I'll always respect that. People don't have to be disagreeable when they disagree. You know what I think about Coolermaster engineering as I've stated previously..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Look you're sweet. I get that. Buying into his argument looks like you agree with his position. My position is that he's wrong but it's his PC and I respect his decision. I'm not out to beat him down or hurt his feelings. It's his choice how he orients his PSU and I'll always respect that. People don't have to be disagreeable when they disagree. You know what I think about Coolermaster engineering as I've stated previously..


I've said it before and I'll say it again. I don't agree with the form factor standards because they are outdated but because they haven't been updated, they're the most current ones we've got. I understand where scottsee is coming from. He is right in saying that they are the most recent standards but they are most certainly outdated.

As I have also stated previously I like the design of the cooler master case and I would prefer to never buy a case with a top mounted psu orientation again. I'm just as much in agreement with you as I am with him. I agree that it is definitely better to have the psu sucking cold air from outside to keep it cool and I also agree that v2.2 of the form factor standards are the most current we've got. I don't agree with what the standards recommend.


----------



## scottsee

Unless its a top mounted PSU.


----------



## TwoCables

After selecting the 2nd quote, I got too pissed off to continue reading. This is driving me up the wall.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Guys there is no argument. Every rebuttle I've made sence page 872 has been about the ATX form factor recomended fan orentation standerds. Nothing else..


Why do you care about the stupid so-called standard that was made in the year *2005*?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


I even posted when I get a chance I'm mounting my psu the more effecent way.. Fan down. I was only proving a point that I knew what I was talking about..

When the question pops up: "On my bottem placing PSU what way should I install my psu, fan up or fan down?" I think the best possable answer suggests; "ATX V2.2 current standerds recomend fan side twords the boards, though, The current ATX is outdated and the more _effecent_ way is to install the PSU with the fan drawing air from the outside, ambient air.


Why would somebody try to answer that question by checking that silly standard? That standard DOES NOT INCLUDE OR CONSIDER MOUNTING THE POWER SUPPLY AT THE BOTTOM OF THE CASE!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Just because you're unable to grasp my argument dosen't make the point less clear. ATX standerds recomend PSU fans faceing the board. If you don't feel like it, write the comittie and have it changed..












Who the hell cares about that stupid standard? It's 4 years old!! Our rigs run hotter now!! But again, that standard does NOT consider mounting the PSU at the bottom. But if it DID, then they would state that the fan MUST face down in order to pull in the cooler air from outside. *After all, the sole purpose for a PSU's fan is to help keep the PSU from overheating.

*I bet there are hundreds if not _thousands_ of standards in this world that we no longer conform to or even care about. It's human nature: we keep learning, and we keep improving upon those standards.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


After selecting the 2nd quote, I got too pissed off to continue reading. This is driving me up the wall.

Why do you care about the stupid so-called standard that was made in the year *2005*?

Why would somebody try to answer that question by checking that silly standard? That standard DOES NOT INCLUDE OR CONSIDER MOUNTING THE POWER SUPPLY AT THE BOTTOM OF THE CASE!!!










Who the hell cares about that stupid standard? It's 4 years old!! Our rigs run hotter now!! But again, that standard does NOT consider mounting the PSU at the bottom. But if it DID, then they would state that the fan MUST face down in order to pull in the cooler air from outside. *After all, the sole purpose for a PSU's fan is to help keep the PSU from overheating.
*


Love this thread


----------



## coelacanth

TwoCables, relax.

This just turned into a pissing contest, and scottsee's ultimate point is that the 2005 standards are the most current. He is correct. He's not advocating following those standards.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Love this thread










Yeah, and I'm about to unsubscribe. I can't stand people who don't get the simple concept of how we are constantly learning and constantly improving upon our own standards. So Scott, just because it's a standard, it doesn't mean that anyone like us has to conform to it - ESPECIALLY when logic dictates that the standard is no longer current, valid, logical, etc.


----------



## scottsee

TwoCables.. You're still talking about PSU effency. I'm not.. You're right, it's more efficent. Once more.. The post that cause this whole ordeal as about it being the "current" atx standerd. I never said it was better then doing it the more effecent way, just that it was more effecent for the "case" to have the extra exhaust fan..

Good to see you agian..


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yeah, and I'm about to unsubscribe. I can't stand people who don't get the simple concept of how we are constantly learning and constantly improving upon our own standards. So Scott, just because it's a standard, it doesn't mean that anyone like us has to conform to it - ESPECIALLY when logic dictates that the standard is no longer current, valid, logical, etc.


You're agreeing with him. I think we're making a breakthrough!


----------



## scottsee

Don't conform to it. I would conform to the Borg.. Flip the PSU over and flip off Intel! Kinda feels good!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


TwoCables, relax.

This just turned into a pissing contest, and scottsee's ultimate point is that the 2005 standards are the most current. He is correct. He's not advocating following those standards.


 It sure looks that way. After all, he said something like, if somebody asks how they should mount their PSU (fan up or down), then they should look at the standard form factor which basically says that the PSU fan should always be facing the interior of the case regardless of whether or not it's at the bottom. But that old standard does not even consider bottom-mounted PSUs. It's an old standard. It's for the way technology was in 2005. We've moved on. We've evolved. There's a new standard new, but apparently they haven't written an official document yet. But I don't care whether or not there's a stupid document. All I care about is what makes the most sense.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


I added a blurb to my signiture. I'm tired of saying the same thing over and over and over..

I don't know the answer to this, but how many current Dell, Acer, Hp, Gateway, Alienware, Apple, and Sony computer come with top mounted PSU's?


and how many of them fail in a few years.

2 days ago i had to replace a 200watt hp power supply for a friend of mine. its not worth cooking your psu to use it as a system fan.


----------



## TwoCables

Scott, you've said it several times now that since it's the standard, people should use it to answer their question of "which way should I mount my PSU if it's at the bottom?"


----------



## coelacanth

*Petition To Stop Talking About PSU Standards*

Summary of key points:

1) We all agree that the most recent PSU design and orientation standards are ATX v2.2 from 2005.

2) We all agree that those guidelines are not practical in today's computing environment.

3) CM 690 is awesome.

Can we all get on board with this?


----------



## scottsee

@ Twocables. would you flip a top mounted PSU so the intake is ambient or leave the fan faceing the board?


----------



## gotspeed

not a bad pile of parts for $500 including windows 7 oem


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


*Petition To Stop Talking About PSU Standards*

Summary of key points:

1) We all agree that the most recent PSU design and orientation standards are ATX v2.2 from 2005.

2) We all agree that those guidelines are not practical in today's computing environment.

3) CM 690 is awesome.

Can we all get on board with this?



Signed: spiderm0nkey


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


not a bad pile of parts for $500 including windows 7 oem


Nice parts!. Good luck with that PSU, alot of problems with the 700w SxS. I was in Frys last weekend, 2 were on the return table DOA, mine fried in 7 days of use. Maybe a bad bunch, hopefully they fixed it..


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I've said it before and I'll say it again. I don't agree with the form factor standards because they are outdated but because they haven't been updated, they're the most current ones we've got. I understand where scottsee is coming from. He is right in saying that they are the most recent standards but they are most certainly outdated.

As I have also stated previously I like the design of the cooler master case and I would prefer to never buy a case with a top mounted psu orientation again. I'm just as much in agreement with you as I am with him. I agree that it is definitely better to have the psu sucking cold air from outside to keep it cool and I also agree that v2.2 of the form factor standards are the most current we've got. I don't agree with what the standards recommend.


Hence, the reason I said you and he were "old school". The standards are outdated and that's why we who are immersed in computer hardware on a daily basis should know better. You have both stated that 2005 standards are out of date yet continue to argue in their defense. If it were 2005 today with 2005 computer hardware there would be no argument. All computer cases that I have ever looked at with bottom mounted PSU's had the air intakes on the bottom except one. It was still mounted the same way but was elevated a fraction of an inch above the bottom and so drew air from inside the case. But it wasn't upside down. Glad you don't agree with what the standards used to recommend so why does is sound like you do? Scottsee is a grown man and will be just fine. Don't worry nobody is out to get him. Quite the contrary, I think people like him just fine. I do.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Section 4.3 of the current ATX Psu design V 2.2 form factor recomends PSU fans orentation to draw intake air from the case as an exhaust. This is less effecent way of cooling a PSU, and is currently out dated form of cooling. It is more effecent and common in modern cases to orentate the PSU intake fan to cool its self using ambient air insted of the air inside the case.

The only benifit of using the older (but still current) ATX psu recomended cooling is to eliminate airflow dead spots above the PSU.


You need to mention here that they are only talking about mounting the PSU at the top. You also need to include here that the only purpose of a fan inside of a PSU is to help cool the PSU. It has nothing to do with removing warm air from the case. That's just a side-effect when the PSU is mounted at the top.

You also need to state what you mean when you say to orient the PSU to cool itself using ambient air instead of interior air. There will be people who will think that they can some how mount it at the top to do this, or somehow reverse their fan. Not everyone will understand that you simply mean "when you have the option to mount it at the bottom of the case, then this is a superior option."

Either way, people like us shouldn't even consider thinking about things like this. Just do it the most logical way, and be DONE with it. That standard is out-dated, wrong, useless, etc. It's not current.


----------



## gotspeed

its a 400 watt and i have had 4-5 of them that i have used with out problem. one sec


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


TwoCables, relax.

This just turned into a pissing contest, and scottsee's ultimate point is that the 2005 standards are the most current. He is correct. He's not advocating following those standards.


Uhh.. actually he was using those standards to justify mounting his PSU upside down. So yes, he was advocating following those standards.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Hence, the reason I said you and he were "old school". The standards are outdated and that's why we who are immersed in computer hardware on a daily basis should know better. You have both stated that 2005 standards are out of date yet continue to argue in their defense. If it were 2005 today with 2005 computer hardware there would be no argument. All computer cases that I have ever looked at with bottom mounted PSU's had the air intakes on the bottom except one. It was still mounted the same way but was elevated a fraction of an inch above the bottom and so drew air from inside the case. But it wasn't upside down. Glad you don't agree with what the standards used to recommend so why does is sound like you do? Scottsee is a grown man and will be just fine. Don't worry nobody is out to get him. Quite the contrary, I think people like him just fine. I do.


Ah I get you a little more now. You confused me with your last reply. To be honest I didn't even really know what form factor standards were until this discussion.

And I didn't think I sounded like I agreed with the standards. I just agreed that they're the most recent despite being years old. I don't give a darn about the standards because heck, I didn't even know about them before yesterday.







Sorry if you took what I said the wrong way though.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Don't conform to it. I would conform to the Borg.. Flip the PSU over and flip off Intel! Kinda feels good!


Oh now I'm beginning to agree with you. Conform to the Borg and piss off Intel. Man, I'm in favor of anything that ticks off ChipZilla. LOL.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
You also need to include here that the only purpose of a fan inside of a PSU is to help cool the PSU. It has nothing to do with removing warm air from the case. That's just a side-effect when the PSU is mounted at the top.

One problem.. You're wrong. It's main design is to eliminate excess heat from the case. I just proved that..


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
not a bad pile of parts for $500 including windows 7 oem

You mean your computer hardware is from the dark side? Oh man, I don't know if I can deal with that. Where's my antacid?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
You mean your computer hardware is from the dark side? Oh man, I don't know if I can deal with that. Where's my antacid?

??


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
@ Twocables. would you flip a top mounted PSU so the intake is ambient or leave the fan faceing the board?

If I were a case modder, and if my ONLY option were to mount the PSU at the top, then there is a small chance that I would cut a hole in the top (and then make it look clean and professional), and then flip the PSU over so that it is sucking air in from outside (yes, from above that part of the case).

But since I'm _not_ a case modder, and since mounting a PSU at the top is NOT my only choice, then I'll keep buying cases where the PSU is mounted at the bottom.

The only time I would *ever* feel comfortable buying a case where the PSU is mounted at the top is when building either an HTPC or just a regular old office/internet machine. After all, a rig like that will not generate as much heat as a gaming rig, and therefore I won't be worried about adding heat to my already-warm PSU thereby making it warmer. The warmer a PSU is, the less efficient it is, and I'm talking about power here, not airflow.

I know what you're trying to do, though: you're trying to get me to say "why, I would abide by the old, out-dated Standard ATX Form Factor where it says that the PSU should be mounted that way." just so that you can have some pleasure. Well, you're out of luck because I march to the beat of my own drummer. Therefore, I will always be looking for the BETTER way to do things whenever possible. I do not care about standards unless I don't care enough to try and find a better way.

Again, we humans are always learning and improving upon our own standards. That old standard ATX Form Factor from 2005 just does not apply anymore. 2005 is so very drastically different from 2009.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Uhh.. actually he was using those standards to justify mounting his PSU upside down. So yes, he was advocating following those standards.

If he ever did advocate conforming to those standards, he backed away from that position pages and pages and pages ago.

He has stated numerous times that he's not saying people should follow those standards.

He only has 3 points now, that he keeps making over and over again:

1) ATX v2.2 is the most current standard. This is true.
2) The primary purpose of the fan on a PSU (according to those standards) was to exhaust hot air from the case.
3) It's more efficient to have the fan facing away from the board (when the PSU is at the bottom of the case).


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Ah I get you a little more now. You confused me with your last reply. To be honest I didn't even really know what form factor standards were until this discussion.

And I didn't think I sounded like I agreed with the standards. I just agreed that they're the most recent despite being years old. I don't give a darn about the standards because heck, I didn't even know about them before yesterday.







Sorry if you took what I said the wrong way though.

Oh no, I didn't take what you said the wrong way. Scottsee was using the 2005 ATX standards to justify having his PSU mounted upside down which is fine. I'm just saying it's bad engineering but it's his choice and none of our business. I'm frequently wrong about things and try to learn from my mistakes. God, I'm so flawed it's not even funny. I'm here to learn and teach and just talk with people who share my addiction, uhh sorry, passion with computer hardware.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
??

The stuff I saw in the picture was Intel based was it not?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
One problem.. You're wrong. It's main design is to eliminate excess heat from the case. I just proved that..

I use case fans to eliminate excess heat from my case, and I use my power supply to provide power to my system. My PSU uses its fan to keep itself as cool as it possibly can. Therefore, I don't care about that old 4-year old standard. And in the world of technology, 4 years is like 400 years or something.

So while that document disagrees with me, my logic is correct. I don't give a flying you-know-what about that standard. It's too old to apply to today's unwritten standards.

This is a huge waste of time.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Oh no, I didn't take what you said the wrong way. Scottsee was using the 2005 ATX standards to justify having his PSU mounted upside down which is fine. I'm just saying it's bad engineering but it's his choice and none of our business. I'm frequently wrong about things and try to learn from my mistakes. God, I'm so flawed it's not even funny. I'm here to learn and teach and just talk with people who share my addiction, uhh sorry, passion with computer hardware.

No worries. He did say a while back that he was changing the orientation of his psu to match the way it was intended to go in the case so hey, we all change our views on things







It's always funny when people start arguing about hardware though. Some people are so damn passionate about it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
The stuff I saw in the picture was Intel based was it not?

yes. core 2 duo 2.93 ghz 4 gigs of ddr 2. very fast when its all done. built a few


----------



## scottsee

Go ahead Twocables. When you study for the A+ cert just make sure to pass it by learning the actual standerds..


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Go ahead Twocables. When you study for the A+ cert just make sure to pass it by learning the actual standerds..

hey i want my A+. saw a job doing dell field tech support for $75 a hr....


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I use case fans to eliminate excess heat from my case, and I use my power supply to provide power to my system. My PSU uses its fan to keep itself as cool as it possibly can. Therefore, I don't care about that old 4-year old standard. And in the world of technology, 4 years is like 400 years or something.

So while that document disagrees with me, my logic is correct. I don't give a flying you-know-what about that standard. It's too old to apply to today's unwritten standards.

This is a huge waste of time.

You started this rediculas mess of idocyncricy with your "no disrespect" ramble. I never even took an opposing front on your effecentcy lecture, I just skimmed it becasue I know its more effecent, everyone know it's more effecent. It's the other 10 or so people that kept calling me stupid and telling me there is no ATX psu form factor to go by, including yourself..


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
If he ever did advocate conforming to those standards, he backed away from that position pages and pages and pages ago.

He has stated numerous times that he's not saying people should follow those standards.

He only has 3 points now, that he keeps making over and over again:

1) ATX v2.2 is the most current standard. This is true.
2) The primary purpose of the fan on a PSU (according to those standards) was to exhaust hot air from the case.
3) It's more efficient to have the fan facing away from the board (when the PSU is at the bottom of the case).

I see your point. Perhaps I was standing too close to the trees to see the forest. But it was my original observation that started the whole thread when I mentioned that his PSU was mounted upside down and he justified his choice by quoting ATX standards which is what I thought the thread was about. My view was and still is that Coolermaster engineers have an excellent design that probably none of us can better. Well except for the finer details that is.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Go ahead Twocables. When you study for the A+ cert just make sure to pass it by learning the actual standerds..

I wish I could use profanity. I would say something really colorful right now ending with the word "you!".


----------



## coelacanth

Cooler (Master) heads need to prevail.

Everyone please relax. No need to start getting personal over something that has just turned into a misunderstanding.

It would be great if the members of OC.net could use this situation to show that we're better than the rest of the inter-troll-netz, and be civil.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
No worries. He did say a while back that he was changing the orientation of his psu to match the way it was intended to go in the case so hey, we all change our views on things







It's always funny when people start arguing about hardware though. Some people are so damn passionate about it.

Exactly my point. Addicted... damn there I go again. I meant Passionate about it. Smart young spidermOnkey!


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yes. core 2 duo 2.93 ghz 4 gigs of ddr 2. very fast when its all done. built a few









Eeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuwwwwwwwww........... LOL


----------



## scottsee

Personaly I think they should rip your Rep points away, if this is how you act in real life when somone proves you wrong I hope you have the patience to count to 10.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 









This picture deserves to be quoted. Funny picture is very funny.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
You started this rediculas mess of idocyncricy with your "no disrespect" ramble. I never even took an opposing front on your effecentcy lecture, I just skimmed it becasue I know its more effecent, everyone know it's more effecent.

I started it? I merely joined in on what was already started, so screw you dude.

And stop not making sense. At first you said that you mounted your PSU the correct way and then it blew up. That implied that you think that mounting it that way caused it to blow up, and so therefore it's better to have the PSU's fan facing the interior of the case when at the bottom. You also mentioned that it's the ATX Standard to do it that way which implies that you believe that it explains why your PSU blew up.

So from the beginning, it sounded like you were trying to defend the logic of mounting the PSU with the fan facing the interior.

And then you seemed to flip-flop between that and the logic of having the fan bring in cooler air from underneath the case.

And then you settled on that and started defending the simple and pointless argument that the ATX Form Factor says this, and everyone is wrong if they disagree with it.

Soon after that, you stopped flip-flopping and you were finally going in the complete opposite direction and you started saying that you are in total agreement with me, but that I'm still wrong because apparently, I was disagreeing with the Standard ATX Form Factor.

But in the end, you haven't really said anything. You haven't made any points, you haven't accomplished anything except for trolling this thread ever since your up-side down PSU got its first comment.

So what the hell is your position? Do you honestly care what the that document says the Standard ATX Form Factor says?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Eeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuwwwwwwwww........... LOL

whats wrong with power???


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Personaly I think they should rip your Rep points away, if this is how you act in real life when somone proves you wrong I hope you have the patience to count to 10.

Do you mean you don't have a clue as to why I'm reacting this way? Are you aware of yourself at all?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Personaly I think they should rip your Rep points away, if this is how you act in real life when somone proves you wrong I hope you have the patience to count to 10.

Are you speaking to someone in particular? Hard to say when you don't quote. But then again some things are better left unsaid..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Are you speaking to someone in particular? Hard to say when you don't quote. But then again some things are better left unsaid..

Yeah, he's talking to me. Only 12 days on here, and he's already accomplished quite a bit, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
whats wrong with power???

Oh don't even go there man, what about bang for the buck? I'm picturing you in a black helmet like Darth Helmet on Space Balls.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol
i don't know it just seems easier. core 2 due or core 2 quad on the same motherboard up to 8 gigs on most.

Oh, my antacid my antacid. I can't find it...


----------



## gotspeed

dude honestly mount it how ever you want.
coolermaster drilled (i cut the mesh out) the bottom of the case so a power supply can breath cool air from out side the case for a reason. if they didn't want the fan on the bottom then they wouldn't have spend the time on putting the holes there. your the only one here looking stupid fighting about how something as little and silly as were the air that cools the power supply should come from, inside a warm case or like all the new high end cases, from the our side and blows back out the case.


----------



## Capwn

I mount my PSU however it seems to work best. I know one thing, I dont need some standard blah blah telling ME the best way to mount MY psu. Its more common sense than anything.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
dude honestly mount it how ever you want.
coolermaster drilled (i cut the mesh out) the bottom of the case so a power supply can breath cool air from out side the case for a reason. if they didn't want the fan on the bottom then they wouldn't have spend the time on putting the holes there. your the only one here looking stupid fighting about how something as little and silly as were the air that cools the power supply should come from, inside a warm case or like all the new high end cases, from the our side and blows back out the case.

Sigh.. Seriously, It's my fault people don't think there is an ATX psu recomended fan orentation? Yea, it's out dated.. Making the statment "I'm mounting my psu according to the ATX standerds" It's like saying I'm not going to j-walk becasue I don't want to get a ticket to your friend. Just becasue it's a law that isn't upheld doesn't mean its not a law..

It just is what it is and people have a problem with that..


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
I mount my PSU however it seems to work best. I know one thing, I dont need some standard blah blah telling ME the best way to mount MY psu. Its more common sense than anything.

well some have less of that common sense stuff , thats why we have laws, speed limits, and rules.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Oh. I should be painting my case within the next few weeks. You guys want me to post some pictures when I'm done?

Yes please, but be gentle with our bandwidth. Some of us have ISP's from Hell and there but for the grace of god go I. I never want to own a 2400 baud modem again...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Sigh.. Seriously, It's my fault people don't think there is an ATX psu recomended fan orentation? Yea, it's out dated.. Making the statment "I'm mounting my psu according to the ATX standerds" It's like saying I'm not going to j-walk becasue I don't want to get a ticket to your friend. Just becasue it's a law that isn't upheld doesn't mean its not a law..

It just is what it is and people have a problem with that..


its not the fact that there is a standard or not, no one is debating that. what there saying is that, the standard that you keep bringing up is so out of date that using it in a new high end case like a cm690, that is designed to allow the psu to run cooler since it is being asked to give more power, and cleaner power. the amount of power that any newer high end power supply like a i7 needs creates more heat inside the case then what a power supply should be subjected to. my zalman 850 is rated for 850 at 45C so by turning it around and pulling in hot case air is going to raise that temp up to the point where the power isn't going to be stable or clean. that makes the power regulators work harder bring up a low signal or more importantly dissipating heat from a power supply sending to much power. how would to get a more stable power source? cool the components more so they are able to work with in there designed specs. so now your going to say they were always being heated up before why not still. because they were not having to supply 130-300+ watts for a overclocked cpu.

Stock CPU speed (MHz) 2667
Stock Vcore (V)1.2

Overclocked CPU speed (MHz) 3800
Overclocked Vcore (V)1.45

Overclocked CPU Wattage:270

so if someone is playing with o/c a i7 to 3.5 - 3.8 the power supply is needing to supply the cpu alone 300 watts or more. so asking a psu to give that much power then asking it to take the heat from that is nuts, so now that you have started to cook your power supply and its no longer able to give clean power to your system the voltage regulators have to work harder(more heat) trying to give the cpu stable power. it turns in to a vicious circle of more heat, less stable, more regulation, more heat, less stable, so on.

what does this mean in the end, its very possible that in the time you had your power supply turned facing the components you where sucking air that was hot enough to damage the power supply irreversibly to the point where when you turned it around the cooler air could have caused a capacitor, regulator, or some other component fail catastrophically when it was cooler then it was use to.

leave your power supply the way it is and when it fails again after months of the 50C or 60C air from your video card blowing through it, and it fails in that configuration you will see who was right. one of the main reasons some one would spend 60+ bucks on this case is because it has very good ventilation, there are very few if any that have as many fans to help cooling. to say that you need to put your psu in upside down( instead of facing to the bottom like the cases is designed to have) to get some extra cooling you have a problem some where else then. you have 1 of 2 problems 1. a fire in the case that is generating so much heat it can't be put out. or 2 new age components that create and use more power and need more stable power. more then likely you have the later of the two problems.

but using the psu to help in cooling is like putting your face in the way of a bullet that would have just passed your hand. you let it pass(let the hot air find its way out) and you (and your psu) stay alive. or you like a fool move your head in to the path of the bullet that wouldn't have caused such a big problem if it hit your hand(or passed though a normal system fan) and because you made it hit your head(power supply) your dead now(power supply).

fans fail for many reasons, heat, over voltage, load, or what ever else you want to come up with. so using a system fan that costs 5 or at most 15 bucks to replace makes more sense then trying to save a few bucks like oem, dell and hp do by using a power supply as a fan. using your 100+ buck psu to cool an already good air flow case and risk having a catastrophic failure on your power supply and it blowing your motherboard, cpu, ram, video card, hard drives, or cd drives would be silly if you ask me.

as for where i get my info, the last 2 years at itt-tech taking computer electronics engineering (ceet) and making power amps and voltage regulators and programming plc (programable logic controllers).

now drop this plz its pointless.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

IDK why you guys didn't believe me in the first place when i said scott was trolling. He is consistently inconsistent with his arguments, going back and forth that 
1: It's the ATX standard and therefore is the most efficient
2: It's the ATX standard but regardless, ambient air is more efficient than hot air (really?







)

So it's the ATX standard. What is your point? Taking things out of context is never fair my friend







. the ATX standards (note: guidelines, not laws, and not applicable in every situation) were designed with a specific design - a top-mounted PSU with most likely, no case fans.

The ATX standards do not say this is the best for the PSU. They say it is the most accepted method of mounting and cooling. If you want what's best for your PSU, you mount it sucking in ambient air. That is all. ATX standards mean nothing to PSU cooling. It is up to you whether you want your PSU to be more efficient and last longer or not.

Your argument is pointless. You achieve nothing by it. Yay - it's the outdated ATX standard. Your point? So you score big on the all important "A+" test? Give me a break.

I sincerely hope you get with the banhammer you deserve.


----------



## scottsee

getting banned for debating and proveing my point would be a bit of a stretch.. I hurt someones feeling who put himself out there without fully understanding what my point was and assumed I was trolling. It's perfectly clear what my point is, and I've proved I'm correct.. I don't care if you believe me or not.. Not anymore. I'm done with this topic.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Good. I'm glad you've stopped trolling after more than 100 posts...


You've had nothing constuctive to say in this thread from the second I brought up my point. Stop calling me a troll and trying to be an internet tough guy. You and Twocables are the only people who don't get it.. Everyone else understands my point.. STOP..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Yes please, but be gentle with our bandwidth. Some of us have ISP's from Hell and there but for the grace of god go I. I never want to own a 2400 baud modem again...


Don't worry, I re-size my pictures to a maximum of 1024x768. Usually it's 800x600 though. Plus I save them at a lower quality so the files aren't too big.









To be honest, I think it would be wise for this debate to be dropped now guys. Obviously it's not doing anything other than annoying people so be the bigger men (or women) and just change the subject and have the self control to let it go and move on. Stop trying to be right or trying to prove other people wrong etc. Get back on topic and talk about the damn case. Otherwise take this argument to a separate thread.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


You've had nothing constuctive to say in this thread from the second I brought up my point. Stop calling me a troll and trying to be an internet tough guy. You and Twocables are the only people who don't get it.. Everyone else understands my point.. STOP..


No, if you bothered to read my post i understand exactly what you're saying, although of course that has changed virtually every post since the original.

Your point isn't a point. So it's an (old and outdated) ATX standard. Your point? Can you even make your mind up which is more efficient? Apparently not.

IF, like you've said a couple of times, you're just stating the ATX standard but believe the opposite (as your sig seems to suggest), then why are you bothering? What's the point of upholding something when you believe the complete opposite? I'm finished with your trolling, just let it go.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Do you mean I might be able to take him off ignore soon?


judging by the above post, i wouldn't bother.


----------



## Capwn

I didnt want to post any pics of my new 690 build, so I could post the completed project . But Im very tempted to post some, Heck anything to get this thread back on topic and end this debate.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


I didnt want to post any pics of my new 690 build, so I could post the completed project . But Im very tempted to post some, Heck anything to get this thread back on topic and end this debate.


Do it...


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


No, if you bothered to read my post i understand exactly what you're saying, although of course that has changed virtually every post since the original.

Your point isn't a point. So it's an (old and outdated) ATX standard. Your point? Can you even make your mind up which is more efficient? Apparently not.

IF, like you've said a couple of times, you're just stating the ATX standard but believe the opposite (as your sig seems to suggest), then why are you bothering? What's the point of upholding something when you believe the complete opposite? I'm finished with your trolling, just let it go.

judging by the above post, i wouldn't bother.


I just spent the last 3-4 mins browsing through your last 100 post. You're a waist of my time..

Capwn.. On topic, post up..


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Do it...


Photo of my test fit and cable route figuring.


----------



## scottsee

What size Push-Pull fans are those on your cooler?


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


What size Push-Pull fans are those on your cooler?


92 mm. they will match soon enough. I haven't even begun my mod list.


----------



## TwoCables

As 1 or 2 of you may know, my case has been brightly lit up by 3 of these 120mm blue LED Cooler Master "Neon" fans:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999061

They are indeed very bright! I have always enjoyed it and I would often look at my system through the Cooler Master side panel window made specifically for the CM 690. Sometimes I would just stare.

And then I bought this GTX 260:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999061
 
Notice how the side facing the window has that pretty red panel? Well, imagine what that red would look like under blue lights. Yeah, exactly. So, I decided that I needed to find the _white_ "Neon" fans instead!

To my surprise, I actually _found_ some! I purchased 4, and I'm using 3 of them right now. The 4th was going to go in the front intake, but that's still being occupied by a 4th blue "Neon" fan, and I figured that since it wasn't providing light to the interior that I would just leave it for the sake of appearance.

As soon as I turned my system on for the first time with these new white "Neon" LED fans, I couldn't stop looking at the interior of my case. It is so pretty. The beautiful shade of red of my GTX 260 shines through with perfect brilliance, and just everything shines through and it looks like it's on a Showroom Floor! I didn't know my system looked so pretty. It's making me wish I had never gone with blue LEDs for the interior.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


As 1 or 2 of you may know, my case has been brightly lit up by 3 of these 120mm blue LED Cooler Master "Neon" fans:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999061

They are indeed very bright! I have always enjoyed it and I would often look at my system through the Cooler Master side panel window made specifically for the CM 690. Sometimes I would just stare.

And then I bought this GTX 260: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999061

Notice how the side facing the window has that pretty red panel? Well, imagine what that red would look like under blue lights. Yeah, exactly. So, I decided that I needed to find the white "Neon" fans.

To my surprise, I actually _found_ some! I purchased 4, and I'm using 3 of them right now. The 4th was going to go in the front intake, but that's still being occupied by a 4th blue "Neon" fan, and I figured that since it wasn't providing light to the interior that I would just leave it for the sake of appearance.

As soon as I turned my system on for the first time with these new white "Neon" LED fans, I couldn't stop looking at the interior of my case. It is so pretty. The beautiful shade of red of my GTX 260 shines through with perfect brilliance, and just everything shines through and it looks like it's on a Showroom Floor! I didn't know my system looked so pretty. It's making me wish I had never gone with blue LEDs for the interior.


Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Pics or it didnt happen.


I wish. I can't afford much, and so when I want to take pictures of anything, I have to borrow my mom's camera.







So, pics could come, but it might _be_ a while.


----------



## TwoCables

Scott: I saw your post in that quote up there. You did not hurt my feelings. You annoyed me in the same way that a fly annoys me when it keeps flying near my food. So, I shoe'd (or, "shoo'd") you away by putting you on Ignore. That means I can't see what you post unless somebody quotes it.

As we can see, I'm not the only person you have annoyed in this thread. You think too highly of yourself. But I want you to know that we are all in the same boat here. We all share a common interest. Get over yourself so we can be friends. You are no better than any of us, and none of us are any better than you.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I wish. I can't afford much, and so when I want to take pictures of anything, I have to borrow my mom's camera.







So, pics could come, but it might _be_ a while.

Cameraphone? I know those pics come out sorta janky, but I'm curious to see the showroom.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
92 mm. they will match soon enough. I haven't even begun my mod list.

92mm? thats kind of an odd pair.. Where did you get those?


----------



## gotspeed

lol @ my post


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol @ my post

lol where's doat when you need him?

IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!!


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
92mm? thats kind of an odd pair.. Where did you get those?

HSF ~ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=hyper%20tx3

Pull fan ~ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835209004


----------



## TwoCables

Hey OCN Live viewers: IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol where's doat when you need him?

IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!!

lol, wasn't even trying for that....
i was talking about my long long post with no reply about it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i think im gonna send doat a pm, and order him to come back NOW!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

lol goatspeed


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Poor Capwn trying to squeeze his 690 pictures in amongst this mess. Totally fact-less, irrelevant points being made on both sides of this argument, as much as it will bug people to face that. Nobody has made any particularly intelligent remarks on the subject, so why even say anything? I could pick apart everyone's arguments from both sides like a douche, or I could just leave it alone. I think the latter would be the best choice.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Photo of my test fit and cable route figuring.









welcome,

finally some one that knows how to put a psu in right







. it almost looks as if your missing a wire or to and in that current state it won't work.... nice job tho


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
welcome,

finally some one that knows how to put a psu in right







. it almost looks as if your missing a wire or to and in that current state it won't work.... nice job tho

oh you just had to put that in there didn't you...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


oh you just had to put that in there didn't you...










it fit


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Photo of my test fit and cable route figuring.


OCZ PSU, nice. That heat sink you have is nice also. Which one is it?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


As 1 or 2 of you may know, my case has been brightly lit up by 3 of these 120mm blue LED Cooler Master "Neon" fans:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999061

They are indeed very bright! I have always enjoyed it and I would often look at my system through the Cooler Master side panel window made specifically for the CM 690. Sometimes I would just stare.

And then I bought this GTX 260: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999061

Notice how the side facing the window has that pretty red panel? Well, imagine what that red would look like under blue lights. Yeah, exactly. So, I decided that I needed to find the _white_ "Neon" fans instead!

To my surprise, I actually _found_ some! I purchased 4, and I'm using 3 of them right now. The 4th was going to go in the front intake, but that's still being occupied by a 4th blue "Neon" fan, and I figured that since it wasn't providing light to the interior that I would just leave it for the sake of appearance.

As soon as I turned my system on for the first time with these new white "Neon" LED fans, I couldn't stop looking at the interior of my case. It is so pretty. The beautiful shade of red of my GTX 260 shines through with perfect brilliance, and just everything shines through and it looks like it's on a Showroom Floor! I didn't know my system looked so pretty. It's making me wish I had never gone with blue LEDs for the interior.


Nice, did your case come with the side window or did you install it yourself?


----------



## gotspeed

o btw twopenises fix the link you posted the same newegg link twice there...


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


welcome,

finally some one that knows how to put a psu in right







.


Coming from someone who has their i7 @ 3.4ghz. that really hurts!







My signiture is all you guys will ever need if you feel like continuing your inmature, pointless banter..


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Coming from someone who has their i7 @ 3.4ghz. that really hurts!







My signiture is all you guys will ever need if you feel like continuing your inmature, pointless banter..


so what should my i7 be at? btw whats yours that your idle temp is 7 degs hotter


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Coolermaster case fans on Ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Cooler-Maste...item20ad7622db


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Poor Capwn trying to squeeze his 690 pictures in amongst this mess. Totally fact-less, irrelevant points being made on both sides of this argument, as much as it will bug people to face that. Nobody has made any particularly intelligent remarks on the subject, so why even say anything? I could pick apart everyone's arguments from both sides like a douche, or I could just leave it alone. I think the latter would be the best choice.

Troll!!!

j/k

The PSU discussion was a lively debate, and good fun.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Coolermaster case fans on Ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Cooler-Maste...item20ad7622db

I've got a couple of those. They're nice and super quiet, and that's a kickin' price. But they don't move enough CFM for my taste. Panaflo Mediums on fan controller ftw.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
so what should my i7 be at? btw whats yours that your idle temp is 7 degs hotter

Hu?

My idle temps at 4.1ghz are 36-34-36-32 idle and 78-76-76-72 linux 20 passes "all settings. I live in Arizona so my ambient temps are alot hotter. It's 80ish today!


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Does anybody know whether a 12 or 25mm fan will fit inside the case at the stock mounting location and what heatsink you use for clearance? My Thermalright is just too tall and I know some of you must have a fan in that location and would have info on what heat sinks fit. What about Coolermaster heatsinks like the Hyper 212 or Hyper N 520 or V8. Thanks!

I didn't know Coolermaster made these? Cooler Master R4-LUS-07AB-GP 200mm Blue LED case fan
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cooler-Master-R4...item2c512d2883


----------



## scottsee

Are you talking about the top mounted fans? My Mugen 2 allows 38mm on both top, and rear exhaust. Well with my motherboard at least..


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
Are you talking about the top mounted fans? My Mugen 2 allows 38mm on both top, and rear exhaust. Well with my motherboard at least..

No, the top hole in the L side cover is directly over my CPU heat sink and I'd like to put a fan there. Right now there's about 3/8" space which no 120mm fan I know of will fit. The plan is to use a 4 pin PWM Y connector so both side cover fans run off the same mobo connector. Coolermaster doesn't make PWM fans does it?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Okay so with all this horse-sht going on, mainly trolls, my original question got lost.

Since I can't buy the stock green LED fans that came with the nvidia edition 690, would green Yate Loons be the next best thing? I am more concerned with dB rather than CFM (it obvisouly matters though). I'm not overly sensitive to noise, but that hum emitting from my CM R4 fan is annoying.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Okay so with all this horse-sht going on, mainly trolls, my original question got lost.

Since I can't buy the stock green LED fans that came with the nvidia edition 690, would green Yate Loons be the next best thing? I am more concerned with dB rather than CFM (it obvisouly matters though). I'm not overly sensitive to noise, but that hum emitting from my CM R4 fan is annoying.

I think I answered you a few pages back, it probably got lost in the scrum.

From years of reading it's pretty clear that Yate Loons are really nice fans, and very quiet for the CFM they push.

You can get them here (and they'll snip the molex and sleeve the 3-pin if you want).

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...page=1&sort=5a


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Okay so with all this horse-sht going on, mainly trolls, my original question got lost.

Since I can't buy the stock green LED fans that came with the nvidia edition 690, would green Yate Loons be the next best thing? I am more concerned with dB rather than CFM (it obvisouly matters though). I'm not overly sensitive to noise, but that hum emitting from my CM R4 fan is annoying.

Here's your green Coolermaster 120mm case fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103062 So, what are you so angry about? Bad day at work?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Okay, thanks. But I looked and they didn't have any green led ones?

Are these similar to the ones in that other link you gave me?
http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1grle.html


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
No, the top hole in the L side cover is directly over my CPU heat sink and I'd like to put a fan there. Right now there's about 3/8" space which no 120mm fan I know of will fit. The plan is to use a 4 pin PWM Y connector so both side cover fans run off the same mobo connector. Coolermaster doesn't make PWM fans does it?









This may sound unorthodox, but you could mount a fan on the outside of the door blowing into the case onto your CPU cooler. To avoid getting your fingers hurt or cats stuck in the fan you could put a fan grill over it.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=249

Wiring could be tricky unless you make a hole in the door that a 3-pin fan tail could pass through.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
This may sound unorthodox, but you could mount a fan on the outside of the door blowing into the case onto your CPU cooler. To avoid getting your fingers hurt or cats stuck in the fan you could put a fan grill over it.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=249

Wiring could be tricky unless you make a hole in the door that a 3-pin fan tail could pass through.

Your right, I could do that but I've done it in the past on a blowhole and it looked tacky which is why I'm trying to fit it inside even if I have to get another heatsink. Do you know of a short enough heatsink that will allow a 12mm thick fan? Thanks!

Edit: Wow that link you provided has a lot of neat gear.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Your right, I could do that but I've done it in the past on a blowhole and it looked tacky which is why I'm trying to fit it inside even if I have to get another heatsink. Do you know of a short enough heatsink that will allow a 12mm thick fan? Thanks!

I have a Zalman CNPS9700 LED with a 120x120x25mm fan blowing on it from inside the door like you want.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Is there a way to buy fan wire extenders? I might get a fan controller, and the length of the wires coming out the fan isn't long enough to stretch that far.

I was looking at the Sunbeam Rheobus but the reviews on newegg are only 49% 5 star reviews.
Or the Sunbeam Extreme. That one has better reviews.

But both of them light up blue, and i wanted to go with a green theme cuz its an Nvidia case. Any suggestions?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


I have a Zalman CNPS9700 LED with a 120x120x25mm fan blowing on it from inside the door like you want.


Cool, is there a picture of your setup on the back pages? If so, do you know approximately where?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Is there a way to buy fan wire extenders? I might get a fan controller, and the length of the wires coming out the fan isn't long enough to stretch that far.

I was looking at the Sunbeam Rheobus but the reviews on newegg are only 49% 5 star reviews.
Or the Sunbeam Extreme. That one has better reviews.

But both of them light up blue, and i wanted to go with a green theme cuz its an Nvidia case. Any suggestions?


Here you go pardner. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812119146


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Is there a way to buy fan wire extenders? I might get a fan controller, and the length of the wires coming out the fan isn't long enough to stretch that far.

I was looking at the Sunbeam Rheobus but the reviews on newegg are only 49% 5 star reviews.
Or the Sunbeam Extreme. That one has better reviews.

But both of them light up blue, and i wanted to go with a green theme cuz its an Nvidia case. Any suggestions?


I've owned 2 Sunbeam Rheobusses (Rheobi?) and they are awesome. 40W per channel, so you can probably hook 4 fans up to each channel.

As for 3-pin extension wires, I got nice sleeved ones to reach the fan controller from...you guessed it:
www.performance-pcs.com
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=257

You can probably get a 3-pin extension super cheap from:
www.monoprice.com

If you're feeling adventurous, you could probably swap the blue LEDs for green ones, however that might be difficult.


----------



## KruperTrooper

^ Thanks for that =D

Will they dim my leds when I turn down the speeds?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


^ Thanks for that =D


You mean me? If so you're welcome. I've been looking stuff up all day. Found extensions to 8P and 6 pin PCIe extensions as well.









EDIT: The fan LED's on my other box connected to my Vantec fan controller dim when I turn the speed down.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


^ Thanks for that =D

Will they dim my leds when I turn down the speeds?


No the Sunbeam has bright blue LEDs from 7-12v, and under 7v they turn red.

The LEDs are really bright, like the reviews say.

Attached are some pics of my Sunbeam to show you what I mean.


----------



## KruperTrooper

yesh, ima boss. I think ill do that


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
No the Sunbeam has bright blue LEDs from 7-12v, and under 7v they turn red.

The LEDs are really bright, like the reviews say.

Attached are some pics of my Sunbeam to show you what I mean.

Oh sorry, i didn't mean the leds on the controller. I meant the ones on my fans.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
yesh, ima boss. I think ill do that

Dude awesome Sunbeam Rheobus mod vid.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Thanks for the Youtube link KruperTrooper. I enjoyed watching dude mod that controller. Didn't know you could buy loose LED's like that and change colors on stuff.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Is there a way to buy fan wire extenders? I might get a fan controller, and the length of the wires coming out the fan isn't long enough to stretch that far.

I was looking at the Sunbeam Rheobus but the reviews on newegg are only 49% 5 star reviews.
Or the Sunbeam Extreme. That one has better reviews.

But both of them light up blue, and i wanted to go with a green theme cuz its an Nvidia case. Any suggestions?

normally i don't like it when a few of the reviews say that they had fires in the cases using someones product....


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Cool, is there a picture of your setup on the back pages? If so, do you know approximately where?

Here's the current setup.

I have a 120x120x38mm Panaflo M on the bottom door fan spot blowing out, and a 120x120x25mm Antec fan blowing on onto the CPU cooler from the top door slot.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
I mount my PSU however it seems to work best. I know one thing, I dont need some standard blah blah telling ME the best way to mount MY psu. Its more common sense than anything.

Actually, I agree with you 100%









The ATX standard does not take in to consideration the fact that people like us have massive air flow in our cases and our methods create an excess amount of heat! The ATX standard address the 'top mount' PS and mostly common production builds like a Dell, Compaq, etc...

Having said that...
1. A PS's biggest enemy is heat.
2. Pulling fresh cool air from out side the case furthers the cooling effect of the load we put on our PS.
3. Drawing fresh air usually provides for less dust build up, another enemy of the PS.
4. If drawing air from outside the case furthers the cable configuration, all the better too.


----------



## The Duke

I've taken out some of the trash.
Please don't make me come back with a bulldozer!!!

Stay On Topic, be friendly


----------



## KruperTrooper

Found another mod video for the Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme controller. This one is a little bit more advanced so I think ill stick with the other one.

But I figure I would post this so that if anyone else has soldering experience, they can do this mod if they wish.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Here's the current setup.

I have a 120x120x38mm Panaflo M on the bottom door fan spot blowing out, and a 120x120x25mm Antec fan blowing on onto the CPU cooler from the top door slot.

Sweet, that's what I needed coelacanth. Much appreciated.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Actually, I agree with you 100%









The ATX standard does not take in to consideration the fact that people like us have massive air flow in our cases and our methods create an excess amount of heat! The ATX standard address the 'top mount' PS and mostly common production builds like a Dell, Compaq, etc...

Having said that...
1. A PS's biggest enemy is heat.
2. Pulling fresh cool air from out side the case furthers the cooling effect of the load we put on our PS.
3. Drawing fresh air usually provides for less dust build up, another enemy of the PS.
4. If drawing air from outside the case furthers the cable configuration, all the better too.

That's an aspect that hadn't occurred to me about getting more cable length pulling air from the bottom. I just spent most of the day looking for cable extensions on Ebay and NewEgg.


----------



## lemerex

Hey guys, I am Lemerex from VSPerformance, new here to the site and saw that there is a a forum for my CM690...

I got a youtube account too...soo feel free to sub if you would like....
www.youtube.com/user/lemerex1


----------



## KruperTrooper

Cool computer bro.

Liked that you picked green


----------



## coelacanth

@lemerex

That looks awesome! Throbbing with unholy powers. Reminds me of a Necron from Warhammer 40K.

Sweet.


----------



## scottsee

Reminds me of the matrix.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Nice, did your case come with the side window or did you install it yourself?


I installed it myself. Here is the Cooler Master side panel window for the CM 690:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2813










Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


o btw twopenises fix the link you posted the same newegg link twice there...


Thank you! I fixed it! For the sake of convenience, here's the correct address to the GTX 260 that I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130497

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Here's your green Coolermaster 120mm case fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103062 So, what are you so angry about? Bad day at work?










Those fans aren't bright enough. They have good performance and they're really quiet, but they need to be brighter. If they had used slightly brighter LEDs and clear fan blades, then it would be great!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


^ Thanks for that =D

Will they dim my leds when I turn down the speeds?


Because the power to the LEDs is generated by the spinning of the fan blades. Try this: use a vacuum (or reverse its airflow if it is so equipped) to try and get the fan to spin really fast. You'll see the lights become brighter the faster the fan spins.

But some LED fans power the LEDs through the cable instead. But I don't think there's really any way to know which ones operate which way without asking others to see if they know from experience.


----------



## lemerex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Cool computer bro.

Liked that you picked green









Thanks....i picked it because of AMD....my machine is AMD so might as well make it look like one...


----------



## lemerex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
@lemerex

That looks awesome! Throbbing with unholy powers. Reminds me of a Necron from Warhammer 40K.

Sweet.

Thanks!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I've taken out some of the trash.
Please don't make me come back with a bulldozer!!!

Stay On Topic, be friendly










haha, you made me laugh, thanx for cleaning up duke









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemerex*


Hey guys, I am Lemerex from VSPerformance, new here to the site and saw that there is a a forum for my CM690...

I got a youtube account too...soo feel free to sub if you would like....
www.youtube.com/user/lemerex1


i like that build, now im waiting for the boomerang window to come...







like TwoCables posted...


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Because the power to the LEDs is generated by the spinning of the fan blades. Try this: use a vacuum (or reverse its airflow if it is so equipped) to try and get the fan to spin really fast. You'll see the lights become brighter the faster the fan spins.


Yea i have done that with compressed air. 
It got me thinking about that because as I was waiting for my computer to turn off before I installed my new GPU, I noticed that the leds remained dimly lit until the blades stopped moving. Must be the movement of the blades to cause the leds to light up.

But from the pictures, it looks like the yate loons have wires going to each of the leds. So I think they power the leds via the PSU, not by using a "generator."


----------



## lemerex

i like that build, now im waiting for the boomerang window to come...







like TwoCables posted...







[/QUOTE]

I am actually not going to be buying that boomerang window...i will make my own window


----------



## lemerex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
haha, you made me laugh, thanx for cleaning up duke









i like that build, now im waiting for the boomerang window to come...







like TwoCables posted...









I am actually not going to be putting in the boomerang window....i will be making my own....


----------



## KruperTrooper

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

Waiting till black Friday to see if I can get a better deal on those two. But seriously I don't think there is a better combo in terms of power vs. money. And you can OC the processor like crazy and the board still keeps up.


----------



## lemerex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

Waiting till black Friday to see if I can get a better deal on those two. But seriously I don't think there is a better combo in terms of power vs. money. And you can OC the processor like crazy and the board still keeps up.

That mobo is the Intel Version of mine....


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemerex*


That mobo is the Intel Version of mine....


So you mean the better version?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Well I did it coelacanth, bought the Zalman 9700 NT with PWM, 2 Cooler Master blue LED fans, cable extensions for my video card/8P cable and a PWM splitter cable. Thanks again for your advice, now I'll be able to mount both side door fans to the same mobo connection.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Yea i have done that with compressed air. 
It got me thinking about that because as I was waiting for my computer to turn off before I installed my new GPU, I noticed that the leds remained dimly lit until the blades stopped moving. Must be the movement of the blades to cause the leds to light up.


But that's exactly what I said: the brightness of the LEDs depends on how fast the fan is spinning.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


But from the pictures, it looks like the yate loons have wires going to each of the leds. So I think they power the leds via the PSU, not by using a "generator."


Like I said, some fans give the power to the LEDs via the cables, and not via the internal generator. But having 4 wires vs. 3 doesn't necessarily mean that the LEDs are powered by the cable. For example, the newest blue "Neon" fan I have (again, by Cooler Master) has 3 wires/pins, but the LEDs are powered through the cable. I have turned the fan all the way off before, but the LEDs still remain on all the way. But yet when I manually spin the fan blades with a vacuum or something, the LEDs light up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemerex*


That mobo is the Intel Version of mine....


Actually, the Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4P is.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Which Gigabyte board is best on newegg then?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemerex*


Thanks....i picked it because of AMD....my machine is AMD so might as well make it look like one...


Good point, makes me wish I'd picked green myself. Looks good!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I installed it myself. Here is the Cooler Master side panel window for the CM 690:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2813

Those fans aren't bright enough. They have good performance and they're really quiet, but they need to be brighter. If they had used slightly brighter LEDs and clear fan blades, then it would be great!

Because the power to the LEDs is generated by the spinning of the fan blades. Try this: use a vacuum (or reverse its airflow if it is so equipped) to try and get the fan to spin really fast. You'll see the lights become brighter the faster the fan spins.

But some LED fans power the LEDs through the cable instead. But I don't think there's really any way to know which ones operate which way without asking others to see if they know from experience.


Oh, thery're not bright enough because the blades aren't transparent. Thanks for the link to that side panel but not a big fan of boomerangs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

Waiting till black Friday to see if I can get a better deal on those two. But seriously I don't think there is a better combo in terms of power vs. money. And you can OC the processor like crazy and the board still keeps up.


My eyes, my eyes..


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


My eyes, my eyes..










amazingness ain't it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Which Gigabyte board is best on newegg then?


Probably the UD3P, but I don't know if it's still the best.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Probably the UD3P, but I don't know if it's still the best.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358


Yea I figured as much. Just wanted a second opinion.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


amazingness ain't it?


No comment.







I see you changed your avatar, is that an Nvidia symbol or something else?


----------



## lemerex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
So you mean the better version?

haha...trying to be funny i see







...but i think it is....

i cannot stand this mobo.....takes so freaking long to post for some reason...
i updated bios and talked to gigabyte...or should i say i didn't...because their support really really sux


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Yea I figured as much. Just wanted a second opinion.


UD3P is nice BUT...

If you're going to CrossFireX, the UD3P only has 8x/8x PCI-E 2.0 lanes. That will cripple your gfx performance with any decent CrossFire setup.

If you want 16x/16x PCI-E 2.0 for CrossFire, I'd recommend Asus P5E Deluxe.

If you're not going to CrossFire, then it doesn't matter.

Also, if you're not going to CrossFire, but want that board, why not get the UD3R? It's cheaper.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128359


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Well I did it coelacanth, bought the Zalman 9700 NT with PWM, 2 Cooler Master blue LED fans, cable extensions for my video card/8P cable and a PWM splitter cable. Thanks again for your advice, now I'll be able to mount both side door fans to the same mobo connection.










Awesome.

I have my my CNPS9700's fan on a fan controller at around 8 or 9v with Arctic Silver 5 and my CPU never goes above 59 degrees C.

The NT is nice looking!


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


No comment.







I see you changed your avatar, is that an Nvidia symbol or something else?


Yep nvidia logo. 
Oh I see why you said that. Its cuz you are an AMD kinda gay. I mean *guy*


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Awesome.

I have my my CNPS9700's fan on a fan controller at around 8 or 9v with Arctic Silver 5 and my CPU never goes above 59 degrees C.

The NT is nice looking!


Yeah, it looks nice but the copper would have been a little better looking. Couldn't get the 4 pin connection though and that was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Yep nvidia logo.
Oh I see why you said that. Its cuz you are an AMD kinda gay. I mean *guy*









Oh, now my chest is hurting. Where's my medication..


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


UD3P is nice BUT...

If you're going to CrossFireX, the UD3P only has 8x/8x PCI-E 2.0 lanes. That will cripple your gfx performance with any decent CrossFire setup.

If you want 16x/16x PCI-E 2.0 for CrossFire, I'd recommend Asus P5E Deluxe.

If you're not going to CrossFire, then it doesn't matter.

Also, if you're not going to CrossFire, but want that board, why not get the UD3R? It's cheaper.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128359


I am not gonna cross-fire. I am a Nvidia guy. No ATI for me. I'm just getting that mobo because it has gotten rave reviews, awesome OC potential, and one of the best boards out there (IMHO).

Once I get my own job and have enough money to blow on a nice computer, im gonna go all out and build a better one. But for me right now, E8400 + UD3P = best value for money/performance


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

Waiting till black Friday to see if I can get a better deal on those two. But seriously I don't think there is a better combo in terms of power vs. money. And you can OC the processor like crazy and the board still keeps up.


i take it you saw this one...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115056
but wanted the bigger L2?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i take it you saw this one...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115056
but wanted the bigger L2?

Yep Yep


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i take it you saw this one...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115056
but wanted the bigger L2?

In addition E7500 lacks virtualization.


----------



## gotspeed

i can tell you there win7 score is 6.4-6.6 i want to say (just did a 2.8 and its scores 6.3 processor and ram.) my [email protected] 3.4 is 7.6

would be interesting in seeing what it scores a 6mb l2 at stock speeds







*hint hint*

edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
In addition E7500 lacks virtualization.

yea but how often are you going to need full cpu power when running a vm?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
In addition E7500 lacks virtualization.

Believe it or not, the E7500 has the same Virtualization Technology that the E8400 has.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Believe it or not, the E7500 has the same Virtualization Technology that the E8400 has.

Some do, some don't.

Read the newegg reviews. Even batches that are claimed to have it don't.

Intel decided to add it to some CPU lines that formerly didn't have it. What we have now is a bunch of spec sheets that say one thing, and the reverse in real life.

Also, it's necessary if you want to run XP Mode in WIndows 7.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Some do, some don't.

Read the newegg reviews. Even batches that are claimed to have it don't.

Intel decided to add it to some CPU lines that formerly didn't have it. What we have no is a bunch of spec sheets that say one thing, and the reverse in real life.

Also, it's necessary if you want to run XP Mode in WIndows 7.

if i heard right you would only need it to run the xp mode at full speed other wise it just emulates right?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
would be interesting in seeing what it scores a 6mb l2 at stock speeds







*hint hint*

Once I get my new mobo, and CPU ill let you know


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
if i heard right you would only need it to run the xp mode at full speed other wise it just emulates right?

I'm not sure. From what I've read it was a prerequisite.

Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Some do, some don't.

Read the newegg reviews. Even batches that are claimed to have it don't.

Intel decided to add it to some CPU lines that formerly didn't have it. What we have now is a bunch of spec sheets that say one thing, and the reverse in real life.

Also, it's necessary if you want to run XP Mode in WIndows 7.


I don't see any reasons why a home user would need Windows XP Mode. It's especially useless to gamers since Windows XP Mode doesn't run games. It's primarily to allow businesses to upgrade to Windows 7 and still keep their old productivity software that won't work in anything newer than XP. Windows XP Mode emulates a standard office computer running XP so that these businesses can remain productive instead of buying new productivity software and then spending even more money training their employees how to use it.

It's Microsoft's little way of saying, "hahaha I know how we'll get them to buy Windows 7: Windows XP Mode!"


----------



## lemerex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I don't see any reasons why a home user would need Windows XP Mode. It's especially useless to gamers since Windows XP Mode doesn't run games. It's primarily to allow businesses to upgrade to Windows 7 and still keep their old productivity software that won't work in anything newer than XP. Windows XP Mode emulates a standard office computer running XP so that these businesses can remain productive instead of buying new productivity software and then spending even more money training their employees how to use it.

It's Microsoft's little way of saying, "hahaha I know how we'll get them to buy Windows 7: Windows XP Mode!"

Thats why microsoft left it out on the home premium edition of it. Only Pro and Ultimate have that option to run XP mode


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@lemerex
Welcome to OCN and to this awesome







club ..








_
TIP: Go to "User Control Panel" and under "System Information" edit your system..







_


----------



## Capwn

Check out my 690 work log I just uploaded. http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ter-690-a.html


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Coming from someone who has their i7 @ 3.4ghz. that really hurts!







My signiture is all you guys will ever need if you feel like continuing your inmature, pointless banter..












Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


UD3P is nice BUT...

If you're going to CrossFireX, the UD3P only has 8x/8x PCI-E 2.0 lanes. That will cripple your gfx performance with any decent CrossFire setup.

If you want 16x/16x PCI-E 2.0 for CrossFire, I'd recommend Asus P5E Deluxe.

If you're not going to CrossFire, then it doesn't matter.

Also, if you're not going to CrossFire, but want that board, why not get the UD3R? It's cheaper.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128359


Neg, even 5870's barely see a performance drop from x16 to x8.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemerex*


Thats why microsoft left it out on the home premium edition of it. Only Pro and Ultimate have that option to run XP mode


Exactly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


@lemerex
Welcome to OCN and to this awesome







club ..








_
TIP: Go to "User Control Panel" and under "System Information" edit your system..







_


Or do this:

Click "User CP" on the black bar at the top.
On the left hand side, click "Edit System".
When finished, leave your cursor in the last field you were in and press Enter. Or, just click "Save Changes".
There is no confirmation except that you're scrolled back to the top of the page.
When you do this, it will automatically show up in your signature for every post you have made and also for every post you will make. It will look just like our signatures.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Check out my 690 work log I just uploaded. http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ter-690-a.html


Nice job Capwn, really like the fan mod. Don't know how you figured out where to punch the holes but it must have taken some good eye-ballin. Great color theme too.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

NewEgg Shellshocker for today only for any friends looking for a new case and free WD Caviar Green 640 GB hardrive. It's a great deal and thought you might want a heads up. Free shipping too.

http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/Sh...mit=ChangeItem


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


NewEgg Shellshocker for today only for any friends looking for a new case and free WD Caviar Green 640 GB hardrive. It's a great deal and thought you might want a heads up. Free shipping too.

http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/Sh...mit=ChangeItem


I can't view your shopping cart.

Wait, I know: view the product, see the deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136298. Just scroll down.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


NewEgg Shellshocker for today only for any friends looking for a new case and free WD Caviar Green 640 GB hardrive. It's a great deal and thought you might want a heads up. Free shipping too.

http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/Sh...mit=ChangeItem


sir we here do not speak of that case....

lol thats a better deal then the cm690 and 640 gig drive they did a few days ago.


----------



## gotspeed

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.279658


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.279658


----------



## TwoDigitz

Hey i dint get my 690 URL off `Iandroo` can someone explain how i can make one ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz*


Hey i dint get my 690 URL off `Iandroo` can someone explain how i can make one ?


It's in the original post of this thread. But here it is anyway:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-unofficial-cooler-master-690-club.html]CM 690 Club[/url]

[/center]

[/CODE]
Or,

CM 690 Club​


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 









Signiture post from The_chuckles_munch...


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I can't view your shopping cart.

Wait, I know: view the product, see the deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136298. Just scroll down.


I wasn't logged in so didn't realize.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


sir we here do not speak of that case....

lol thats a better deal then the cm690 and 640 gig drive they did a few days ago.


LOL and Hey, that's how I got my CM690 and the 640 GB drive was a Caviar Black not green.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's in the original post of this thread. But here it is anyway:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-unofficial-cooler-master-690-club.html]CM 690 Club[/url]

[/center]

[/CODE]
Or,

CM 690 Club​

Can I use this even though I haven't recieved word yet that I'm in? I've posted pictures of my CM690.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*











Neg, even 5870's barely see a performance drop from x16 to x8.


Huge performance drop going from 16x/16x to 8x/8x.

Plenty of articles all over the netz to substantiate this.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Huge performance drop going from 16x/16x to 8x/8x.

Plenty of articles all over the netz to substantiate this.


Depends what card you have. The ones requiring higher bandwith will be hurt by 8x instead of 16x.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/16x-...-answer-33367/


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Depends what card you have. The ones requiring higher bandwith will be hurt by 8x instead of 16x.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/16x-...-answer-33367/


Yea I'm talking high-end video cards, hardcore gaming, big resolution, settings cranked to max, drivers set to max.

If you're going to game on a little screen at low settings 8x/8x is fine. If you're going to go big, you need PCI-E *2.0* 16x/16x.


----------



## KruperTrooper

^ If i had 2 GTX 260s on 16x and 8x they would still work fine. And yea even if all the settings were maxed.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


^ If i had 2 GTX 260s on 16x and 8x they would still work fine. And yea even if all the settings were maxed.


Agreed, most of us don't game on 30" monitors with everything maxed out. Crossfire and SLI are highly overrated IMHO because single cards are so powerful nowadays. My 1 1/2 y/old 4850 is soon destined to be replaced by a 5850 and that will be good for 2 years at least. So damn powerful, it will make any game fly on my 24" monitor.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Yea my GTX on my 22inch monitor looks amazing. Even though it has a serious bottleneck from the GPU of 1.8 Ghz. :O


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Yea my GTX on my 22inch monitor looks amazing. Even though it has a serious bottleneck from the GPU of 1.8 Ghz. :O


GPU of 1.8 GHz? Are you talking about the shaders or memory speed and why is that a bottleneck?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Oh lol i meant CPU speed of 1.8GHz


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Oh lol i meant CPU speed of 1.8GHz


Sorry to hear about that. The last time I ran at 1.8 GHz was with an Athlon64 3000+ in 2006 and it was dog slow. My sympathies, but it gives you something to look forward to.


----------



## savnac

I've been checking in on this tread for a long time now and have really enjoyed all the advise. I've been on a quest to make my case completely quite and completely dark (no led's). Now I have 2 questions:

1. Has anyone used any sound dampening material in this case. Would it even be worth it, since it would probably cut down some air flow.

2. Is cutting out the metal around the fans really worth it, how much quieter did the computer become? And cutting out the plastic thingies in the front and top, did that help?

Thanks, any advise would help.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Sorry to hear about that. The last time I ran at 1.8 GHz was with an Athlon64 3000+ in 2006 and it was dog slow. My sympathies, but it gives you something to look forward to.

Yea........

I'm gonna turn my current computer into 2 comps.
Already have a 400w PSU from before, a Gateway computer case, 17inch Acer monitor. I will get a 1.8Ghz CPU and an Intel mobo salvaged from my current computer. Only thing left is to buy a new HDD, Windows 7, and the mobo and cpu.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Yea........

I'm gonna turn my current computer into 2 comps.
Already have a 400w PSU from before, a Gateway computer case, 17inch Acer monitor. I will get a 1.8Ghz CPU and an Intel mobo salvaged from my current computer. Only thing left is to buy a new HDD, Windows 7, and the mobo and cpu.


Please be advised that I meant no offense.







I certainly don't have the money to go out and buy everything I want when I want. I mostly sell old stuff on Ebay to pay for my upgrades and it works pretty well because I *had* years of junk sitting in the corner and in drawers. Now I have a fat load of cash in PayPal and plan to spend most on my new 5850. Sucks being poor..


----------



## KruperTrooper

hahaha, no im not offended. Why did you think that?

I was just saying what im planning to do.

I normally don't get offended. Except when there is a n00b that thinks he is always right, and tries to teach me something that i already know.

Been on the interwebz long enough to know when people really mean something, or are just joking.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


hahaha, no im not offended. Why did you think that?

I was just saying what im planning to do.

I normally don't get offended. Except when there is a n00b that thinks he is always right, and tries to teach me something that i already know.

Been on the interwebz long enough to know when people really mean something, or are just joking.


My bad, it's just that you started you message with "yea......." and I took it wrong.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savnac*


I've been checking in on this tread for a long time now and have really enjoyed all the advise. I've been on a quest to make my case completely quite and completely dark (no led's). Now I have 2 questions:

1. Has anyone used any sound dampening material in this case. Would it even be worth it, since it would probably cut down some air flow.

2. Is cutting out the metal around the fans really worth it, how much quieter did the computer become? And cutting out the plastic thingies in the front and top, did that help?

Thanks, any advise would help.


I'm about to do the above. If you want a silent case, first look at the fans you are using. I thought my Scythe slipstream was causing the noise but after changing the fan in my psu to a lower cfm fan, the noise disappeared and I was left with a gentle hum from my Scythe and a vibrating pump. Once I clear up the vibration issues I'll be down to a near silent case when the fans are on low.

Cutting out the metal mesh could also be helpful too if you have a fan at the bottom. Hoping to cut that out of mine and just have a rounded grill covering the spot so I don't cut off my fingers when I warm my hands in winter under the case









As for noise dampening, that's also on my list of things to do.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
hahaha, no im not offended. Why did you think that?

I was just saying what im planning to do.

I normally don't get offended. Except when there is a n00b that thinks he is always right, and tries to teach me something that i already know.

Been on the interwebz long enough to know when people really mean something, or are just joking.

yea i think we had a problem with that here once......









Quote:


Originally Posted by *savnac* 
I've been checking in on this tread for a long time now and have really enjoyed all the advise. I've been on a quest to make my case completely quite and completely dark (no led's). Now I have 2 questions:

1. Has anyone used any sound dampening material in this case. Would it even be worth it, since it would probably cut down some air flow.

2. Is cutting out the metal around the fans really worth it, how much quieter did the computer become? And cutting out the plastic thingies in the front and top, did that help?

Thanks, any advise would help.

check out the link in my sig and look at the fans in mine. i heard a differences in noise from the case after. as of now the only fans with a "grill" in front of it is the front 2 fans. i cut out the rear grill, top grills and the bottom under the power supply. as far as doing padding or foam dampening type of stuff i don't think you could put amount in the case that would help any noise that your going to get. i would look at removing whats making the noise rather then trying to dampen the sounds being made.

now its back to l4d2 demo








pic1 l4d
pic 2 l4d2 demo


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Can I use this even though I haven't recieved word yet that I'm in? I've posted pictures of my CM690.









Did you send iandroo888 a private message? If so, then how long has it been? If not, then send him one to ask to be added.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Did you send iandroo888 a private message? If so, then how long has it been? If not, then send him one to ask to be added.


Yes, but it's only been a couple of days. Should give him more time he's probably busy. Thanks!


----------



## KruperTrooper

Damn I want to get L4D2 but I also wanna get the $80 COD (for 360) thats coming out soon. Gahh

AHHH

ahh?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Anyone know a good website where i can purchase some 5mm Green LEDs?


----------



## bobfig

ebay
seriously i got 100 3mm orange led's for ~$8 shipped from hong kong


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Damn I want to get L4D2 but I also wanna get the $80 COD (for 360) thats coming out soon. Gahh

AHHH

ahh?


its kinda short if you ask me, i know its a demo and all but its really short. 15 mins of game play is it. its going to be a lot of fun when its out but the demo is kind of a waste of time.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


ebay
seriously i got 100 3mm orange led's for ~$8 shipped from hong kong


Found them, thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_2175wt_1166


----------



## M3rcat0n

Anyone got a 690 side windowed panel they don't want?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, most of them like it so much they wont sell it...


----------



## bobfig

i have a front panel i dont want. i got it from a RMA a little while back.


----------



## KruperTrooper

^ is it the regular or nvidia one?

Might be interested in this.


----------



## bobfig

haha its the reguler one. its also missing the reset button because thats whay i had a rma for it. they sent me the whole panel....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
haha its the reguler one. its also missing the reset button because thats whay i had a rma for it. they sent me the whole panel....

thats a good one for someone that wants to try a mod on the buttons, like me, cause i dont like them how they are stock....
ive got all the buttons/lights on top of my case... so if you would like to mod yours but you are not really sure it will turn out perfect you have an extra one...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just thought I might as well post this after all the PSU orientation discussion in here. This is what Corsair says -


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

so basicly its not a problem if the psu is pulling in warm air from the pc, but its not designed to cool the system. Thanx for the information Aaron









Btw, im again busy with modding, you can follow the worklog(if you want to)

[edit]
Also Ghost2501 is making a name batch for me. Its a freebe. And it will be on the blue bastard, with the text: The Bastard
And an other thing, some guys are making a thing called Phantomled, if it is for sale i will order it.. so ive got some work to do


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Here's your green Coolermaster 120mm case fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103062 So, what are you so angry about? Bad day at work?









lol I didn't see what you wrote until now.

no, I don't work yet. I'm 17.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Just ordered my Rheobus and a Round IDE cable. About to order 2 Yate Loons from petra's techshop and a Dual 12inch CFL kit.

Where is the best place to put one of these CFL kits? I want it to be hidden, but light up my case at the same time. My CM 690 is the one with the window.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Just ordered my Rheobus and a Round IDE cable. About to order 2 Yate Loons from petra's techshop and a Dual 12inch CFL kit.

Where is the best place to put one of these CFL kits? I want it to be hidden, but light up my case at the same time. My CM 690 is the one with the window.

i have mine above(right next to the top 2 fans) and below(mounted on the side of my power supply) my custom window, you might try that with one above every thing and one below the video card

my gskill rma just arrived, yay 6 gb of ram again lol.


----------



## KruperTrooper

^ Bah I have 2 gb of generic ram.........

Should have jumped on that G.Skill 4gb deal


----------



## gotspeed

k ram is installed and i mounted my vreg fans. all though im kinda disapointed they dropped vreg temps 1-2C







its now around 58-59 instead of 60-61. they are running on 5 volts tho. i need to make up an addaptor to switch the hot wire to the 12 volt and close the end so i don't plug something that needs 5 volts in to a 12 plug that would be bad lol. should move some more air at 12 and cool them more, was looking for more like 10C drop, also i don't want to hear a word about the wires, i am pretending they are not there till the next time i can do some management on them.

they are made to be turned the other way so the wires come off the backside and up to the top and down on the back side. shouldn't be able to see any wires from them then also.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Look at those WIRES!!!

wow....


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Look at those WIRES!!!

wow....


----------



## h65

greatings everybody... been reading here for some time but this is my FIRST POST!

I was hoping somebody would be able to help me out with my build; need CPU cooler and fan advice and I think you're the best group to help out..

CM-690, of course
I7-860 - planning on mild overclock
ASUS P7P55D Evo
GSkill 1600MHZ 8-8-8-24 4 GB
ASUS 5850
Corsair 750TX

Was going to go with the Dark Knight but can't find anybody with the adapter plate for the 1156 in stock. Next idea was the ZALMAN CNPS10X QUIET 120mm, on sale at Newegg for cheaper than the Dark Knight would come to (by $1) but some not so positive reviews floating around. Next I was considering the Megahalems, but concerned about clearance and no idea what fan would be best for it.

Also, I was planning on getting an extra set of 4 CoolerMaster fan for the case. Planning on the LED one up front, on bottom for PSU, one in back, 2 up top and a side one if it fits...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103052
They look ok or should I go with something else?

Thanks for your time and input


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Well I'm happy and I'm bummed. I got my new stuff yesterday, the Zalman 9500 wire extensions Cooler Master fans etc. Installed it and again my box wouldn't power up. I didn't touch anything and it's done this before. So I break out the spare PSU plug in the 24 and 8P connectors and sure enough it fires up. The irony of the situation is that this OCZ PSU is an RMA replacement for my previous OCZ Modstream (couple months back). So now I have to get it RMA'd again.

Sheesh, anyway just wanted to also make a minor complaint about the Zalman HS/fan. It's Nvidia branded and has a green LED. My AMD Dragon feels violated and so do I... Oh well, just have to live with it and the good news is that it's short enough that my Cooler Master fan fits. Surprising what a few mm's difference will do. I didn't know you could put 140mm fans in the side cover. Cool!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Well I'm happy and I'm bummed. I got my new stuff yesterday, the Zalman 9500 wire extensions Cooler Master fans etc. Installed it and again my box wouldn't power up. I didn't touch anything and it's done this before. So I break out the spare PSU plug in the 24 and 8P connectors and sure enough it fires up. The irony of the situation is that this OCZ PSU is an RMA replacement for my previous OCZ Modstream (couple months back). So now I have to get it RMA'd again.

Sheesh, anyway just wanted to also make a minor complaint about the Zalman HS/fan. It's Nvidia branded and has a green LED. My AMD Dragon feels violated and so do I... Oh well, just have to live with it and the good news is that it's short enough that my Cooler Master fan fits. Surprising what a few mm's difference will do. I didn't know you could put 140mm fans in the side cover. Cool!


try that power supply on another computer maybe it was just bumped and plugging in a new one made a connection that you didn't have or it just didn't feel like booting the first time. would save you rma time,

now its off to rma a WD hard drive lol couldn't install windows 7 on a computer kept getting a 00000050 bsod on win7 install ***


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


try that power supply on another computer maybe it was just bumped and plugging in a new one made a connection that you didn't have or it just didn't feel like booting the first time. would save you rma time,

now its off to rma a WD hard drive lol couldn't install windows 7 on a computer kept getting a 00000050 bsod on win7 install ***










Yeah, maybe I will but its done this several times (2 different mobo's) and I can reset the BIOS all day and it stays lifeless. All I did was swap heatsinks plug in some extensions and an extra fan and it wouldn't do anything. Plug in a different PSU and it's fine since. Confusing and frustrating.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Yeah, maybe I will but its done this several times (2 different mobo's) and I can reset the BIOS all day and it stays lifeless. All I did was swap heatsinks plug in some extensions and an extra fan and it wouldn't do anything. Plug in a different PSU and it's fine since. Confusing and frustrating.


its hard to tell maybe it quit maybe it was loose, its all just kinda odd like that sometimes. my xps when its psu died did the same thing. it was fine one day added a fan(that zalman to my video card) and it wouldn't boot ended up the psu didn't feel like playing any more but it was 3 3/4 years old, thank you dell for the 4 year warranty lol.


----------



## Trevdog

Attachment 128031whats up guys new Oclock. hears a pic of mine a work in progress


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trevdog* 
Attachment 128031whats up guys new Oclock. hears a pic of mine a work in progress

move your hard drive down a little and take out the other trays, gets better air flow and cools the hard drive more. put it in the 3ed spot instead of the very top


----------



## Trevdog

thanks man this is and old picture. i plan on putting an updated one up somethime this monthe after i swap mobo's and do a little more cable manegement and such(ran out of sipties)


----------



## KruperTrooper

Ya know its zipties right? Not "sipties"


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Ya know its zipties right? Not "sipties"

Ya know that S is right above Z on the keyboard right? So it was probably just a typo


----------



## KruperTrooper

oh lol 
I thought he actually thought it was sipties.

My bad Trevdog.


----------



## TwoDigitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


thats a good one for someone that wants to try a mod on the buttons, like me, cause i dont like them how they are stock....
ive got all the buttons/lights on top of my case... so if you would like to mod yours but you are not really sure it will turn out perfect you have an extra one...










Any pix of your button mod, i`d like to take a gander coz i`m thinking of doing summat about the crumby buttons and those LEDz, if the lighthouse ever breaks down on Lands End you cud take my 690 out there as a back up til they fix it


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

-First i removed those connectors etc from the top. 
-After that i made some metal strips that go in to the little space under those connectors, and glued these onto it.
-I drilled holes for led's and for the switches.
-I filled it all up with some kinda polyester bondo, or how you call that stuff, with plugs into the holes so i wouldnt fill them up.
-After it was hardened out i drilled out the holes again, but this time i didnt have to drill trough the metal, so the bondo wouldnt fall of. (got this stuff from my dad, and its really strong, also hard to sand...)
-After that i sanded it all nice and flat, and painted it black, several layers so it would look nice.
-I putted in the led's and the switches, and fastened them.
-Finaly i did the wiring.

Atm this is where i use them for:
Led 1: connected to 5 other led's on the top panel, just for the light 
Led 2: not connected
Led 3: not connected
Led 4: power led
Led 5: destroyed by a mistake....
Switch 1: switch for the 6 top panel leds
Switch 2: not connected
Switch 3: reset switch
Switch 4: power switch
Switch 5: not connected

thats it i guess, 
and this is how the front looks like:









Link is in my sig, The Blue Bastard


----------



## TwoCables

lol I have always wondered why you call it The Blue Bastard.

Damn, you did really nice work on that.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol I have always wondered why you call it The Blue Bastard.

Damn, you did really nice work on that.


thanx, i like to put a lot of work in something i like to do, so is modding also a thing i put way too much time in. I dont wanna think about the money/time i put into this one.... But im happy you like it









The reason why its called The Blue Bastard is a long one.
It started with a friend of me. I was over at his place, and we where playing games and drinking(like always). At some moment, after some alcohol, we took some energy drink, but his mom bought a new brand, called Blue Bastard. I really liked that one, and it was the only thing i drinked there for 3 weeks, till he ran out of cans...







After some time i was about to mod my pc again, but didnt know any name, looking at it, and drinking some energy(really bad for your health, but who cares...) i had the word blue in my mind, and suddenly i thought THATS IT







the blue bastard...xD 
pretty stupid story, but thats how it went...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


thanx, i like to put a lot of work in something i like to do, so is modding also a thing i put way too much time in. I dont wanna think about the money/time i put into this one.... But im happy you like it









The reason why its called The Blue Bastard is a long one.
It started with a friend of me. I was over at his place, and we where playing games and drinking(like always). At some moment, after some alcohol, we took some energy drink, but his mom bought a new brand, called Blue Bastard. I really liked that one, and it was the only thing i drinked there for 3 weeks, till he ran out of cans...







After some time i was about to mod my pc again, but didnt know any name, looking at it, and drinking some energy(really bad for your health, but who cares...) i had the word blue in my mind, and suddenly i thought THATS IT







the blue bastard...xD 
pretty stupid story, but thats how it went...










wow that was long... lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
wow that was long... lol

pff, and now imagine that ive had a lot of vodka..... it was a hell to get that on paper/the forum......


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thanx, i like to put a lot of work in something i like to do, so is modding also a thing i put way too much time in. I dont wanna think about the money/time i put into this one.... But im happy you like it









The reason why its called The Blue Bastard is a long one.
It started with a friend of me. I was over at his place, and we where playing games and drinking(like always). At some moment, after some alcohol, we took some energy drink, but his mom bought a new brand, called Blue Bastard. I really liked that one, and it was the only thing i drinked there for 3 weeks, till he ran out of cans...







After some time i was about to mod my pc again, but didnt know any name, looking at it, and drinking some energy(really bad for your health, but who cares...) i had the word blue in my mind, and suddenly i thought THATS IT







the blue bastard...xD
pretty stupid story, but thats how it went...









hehe I love how it got named!


----------



## KruperTrooper

Better name would be Fat Bastard.

har har har


----------



## gotspeed

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*   pff, and now imagine that ive had a lot of vodka..... it was a hell to get that on paper/the forum......







  
like this guy?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


hehe I love how it got named!


Thanx







strange how you come up with such a name, just a perfect combination of stupid things...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Better name would be Fat Bastard.

har har har


nah, i try to let her lose some weight... so saying she's fat isnt the best thing to do.... But still she's 18.5kg









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


like this guy?






hahaha, epic fail is epic


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thanx







strange how you think such a name, just a perfect combination of stupid things...

nah, i try to let her loos some weight... so saying she's fat isnt the best thing to do.... But still she's 18.5kg









hahaha, epic fail is epic










in soviet russia you do not crash forklift, forklift crashes you, , , ,does that mean its not your fault and you won't get fired for it??


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


in soviet russia you do not crash forklift, forklift crashes you, , , ,does that mean its not your fault and you won't get fired for it??


i hope so for that guy, maybe he had the choise to pay for everything, or get lost....xD


----------



## doat

shut up bastiaan


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

w00000t, doat is still alive


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
shut up bastiaan









omg someone call the nsa, someone hacked doats computer and is posting as him!!!


----------



## bobfig

dos any one know doats address so i can go slap him on the back of the head? XD


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
dos any one know doats address so i can go slap him on the back of the head? XD









don't need his address i could poke him from here, well maybe going there would be softer lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, he told me once.... so maybe therse some log or something like that.....








anyways, it to far away for me...


----------



## doat

I know where you all live MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TwoCables

Whoa, doat has returned! Hi, doat!


----------



## doat

hey twopenises


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
hey twopenises

lol it's nice to have you posting in here again!


----------



## doat

I have been busy with school and then i sort of forgot about ocn lol but i am busy with school now since the semester is almost over.


----------



## bobfig

I wont accept those excuses doat.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


I wont accept those excuses doat.


Ok i was auditioning for a dildo, fleshlight, and anal bead tester and reviewer.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Ok i was auditioning for a dildo, fleshlight, and anal bead tester and reviewer.


That's what I thought, but I didn't want to say anything before.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


That's what I thought, but I didn't want to say anything before.


lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


That's what I thought, but I didn't want to say anything before.


XD same here

edit: i just had a idea, i know alot of us are gamers why don't we start a CM690 steam group. every one in here that has a 690 can join and play games together. what ya say any one game? (pun intended)


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
XD same here

edit: i just had a idea, i know alot of us are gamers why don't we start a CM690 steam group. every one in here that has a 690 can join and play games together. what ya say any one game? (pun intended)

I saw you at the audition too but you are an amateur. I don't have steam installed and i don't really play pc games anymore except for crysis and BF2 but i barely play them.


----------



## gotspeed

lol no you didn't


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol no you didn't









Oh yes i did, i saw you adjusting your fake beard.


----------



## gotspeed

it took your 4 months but your finally coming up with some funny jokes


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


it took your 4 months but your finally coming up with some funny jokes


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


XD same here

edit: i just had a idea, i know alot of us are gamers why don't we start a CM690 steam group. every one in here that has a 690 can join and play games together. what ya say any one game? (pun intended)


i dont mind i play borderlands, L4D, Team fortress, and assassins creed.

add [bos_luckycharms]


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

you'd better start an xfire team, i dont have steam, and no way im installing it....xD


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


you'd better start an xfire team, i dont have steam, and no way im installing it....xD


i had xfire and i didn't like it not as stable or as powerful as steam is. its pretty nice to be able to download all the games and the deals they do are the best. i bough me and my gf assassin's creed for $5 each. i would try it m8

going to set up a group in a few









http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CM690


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

now where's cs_maan


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


now where's cs_maan










Oh he is in my basement bound and gaged, lets just say the HAF 932 club just got a new member


----------



## gotspeed

lol


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Oh he is in my basement bound and gaged, lets just say the HAF 932 club just got a new member









1 problem... there's no basements in texas.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
XD same here

edit: i just had a idea, i know alot of us are gamers why don't we start a CM690 steam group. every one in here that has a 690 can join and play games together. what ya say any one game? (pun intended)

Yeah sure. I doubt I'll be able to join most games since I'm in NZ.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i had steam and i burned my hands on it...xD
i just dont like it, and neither the way you get games, i have them all on an original dvd, you have them installed and on some server somewhere in the world...








i prefer mine, and btw, i dont play any games that require steam...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, i had steam and i burned my hands on it...xD
i just dont like it, and neither the way you get games, i have them all on an original dvd, you have them installed and on some server somewhere in the world...








i prefer mine, and btw, i dont play any games that require steam...









yea but i can go to a friends house login and download one of my games on the spot, and theres just a ton of people so you end up with friends and when your playing games with a few friends its always better then not knowing any one else in the server.

i had xfire a few years ago and it seemed like it crashed the game a lot and couldn't do any thing but chat with people, no 50-75% games or free demos and free weekend games like ut 3. i have got the who hit man set of games for $10 assassins creed for $5 day of defeat for 5 ccs for 10 i think it was. its worth it just to get and wait for the sales they do







and you don't have to worry about losing the cd or the stupid cd key getting lost/not working and looking for updates it does automatic patches for all the games.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its hard to tell maybe it quit maybe it was loose, its all just kinda odd like that sometimes. my xps when its psu died did the same thing. it was fine one day added a fan(that zalman to my video card) and it wouldn't boot ended up the psu didn't feel like playing any more but it was 3 3/4 years old, thank you dell for the 4 year warranty lol.

OCZ sure is taking their time getting back to me about my RMA request. That Seasonic I'm using is still functioning flawlessly and I just updated my CM690 box to Windows 7 Professional with a free key from a friend with 10 licenses. Last but not least, no more IDE for me. I bought 2 cheap Lite-On DVD burners with SATA connectors. More stuff for Ebay. LOL


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, i dont have any problems at all with xfire, but you might not have any problems at all with steam. So we all have different tastes etc, and i just like xfire








i have a lot of friends there, and all the servers i play have a lot of regular players, and i know most of them


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
well, i dont have any problems at all with xfire, but you might not have any problems at all with steam. So we all have different tastes etc, and i just like xfire








i have a lot of friends there, and all the servers i play have a lot of regular players, and i know most of them









What about MMO D&D Online Eberron Unlimited? It's free.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
1 problem... there's no basements in texas.

That is what you think


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
That is what you think









I grew up in Texas pardner and he's right there aren't any..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

dont underestimate doat....

btw. atm i only play cod4, gtaiv, asassins creed, and thats it... so i dont need steam









http://www.xfire.com/profile/bastiaannl90/


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
dont underestimate doat....

btw. atm i only play cod4, gtaiv, asassins creed, and thats it... so i dont need steam









http://www.xfire.com/profile/bastiaannl90/

you could add your cd keys to steam and have all of those games in steam and let them auto update and chat and all that for free in game







and then you could join the club


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


dont underestimate doat....

btw. atm i only play cod4, gtaiv, asassins creed, and thats it... so i dont need steam









http://www.xfire.com/profile/bastiaannl90/


I would never underestimate a man of his reputation. Has anybody tried the new L4D 2 Demo? I wonder if it's multiplayer online or if you have to buy the full version. Anyway, I'm downloading it now from Steam and will see what's up when I have time.

Edit: Whoops I followed your Steam CM690 link and joined up. I see you guys have been playing L4D 2 Demo.


----------



## gotspeed

i got it a few days ago b/c i bought l4d2 already through steam, it is online, it isn't the best demo but its pretty good. only one level it takes about 15 mins to beat it.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i got it a few days ago b/c i bought l4d2 already through steam, it is online, it isn't the best demo but its pretty good. only one level it takes about 15 mins to beat it.


I'm ignorant of how to join a game with Steam CM690 members. Can anybody help me out. I've been playing anonymously and having a pretty good time except my box has BSOD's twice. Increased the vcore and see if that helps.


----------



## xieper

Add me please, I should have found this thread ages ago....
Here is my system.
(in a CM690 case of course







)


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
I'm ignorant of how to join a game with Steam CM690 members. Can anybody help me out. I've been playing anonymously and having a pretty good time except my box has BSOD's twice. Increased the vcore and see if that helps.

go to groups list of people right click and hit join game.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


go to groups list of people right click and hit join game.


Thanks I'm finally beginning to figure it out. Been playing all night.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
I grew up in Texas pardner and he's right there aren't any..









I live in Texas and i know there are no basements but like i said, that is what you think meaning i built my own basement and put cs_maan down there and stole his haf 932.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I live in Texas and i know there are no basements but like i said, that is what you think meaning i built my own basement and put cs_maan down there and stole his haf 932.


maybe if u sayed that u hog tied him and put him in your out house out back then maybe i would believe ya.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


maybe if u sayed that u hog tied him and put him in your out house out back then maybe i would believe ya.










You could let the zombies have him in L4D 2 Demo.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
You could let the zombies have him in L4D 2 Demo.









+1 for that idea

edit: ah how it never fails


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


maybe if u sayed that u hog tied him and put him in your out house out back then maybe i would believe ya.


----------



## Capwn

Little update on my build can be found HERE


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*












Look at him, I still say we should let the zombies have him. His skin is already missing....


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Look at him, I still say we should let the zombies have him. His skin is already missing....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

goatspeed, you did it again.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
goatspeed, you did it again.

i know seems like every time i do it im like jee this page is long i wonder what post # it is then i see its a xx01 im like ah what ever lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol goat, you never fail indeed...


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol goat, you never fail indeed...









XD goat? did u mix these 2 guys up?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
XD goat? did u mix these 2 guys up?

hehe, everyone has his nickname, i could better say goatspeed, cause goat looks like doat... but ye, we mix them if we want to...xD


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


XD goat? did u mix these 2 guys up?



no goat was doat i believe


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


no goat was doat i believe


but i was talking about you, kinda confusing...xD it was my bad, i mean GOATSPEED









stupid idiots dont even know what im talking about.......


----------



## gotspeed

no i think you meant doatspeed

you have to do the white text after you post noob


----------



## bobfig

ok so whos drunk


----------



## doat

What the hell? I think goat is drunk and bastiaan is just on drugs like all dutchies.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i think doat has a weird avatar


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


i think doat has a weird avatar


It's an album cover from TOOL.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


It's an album cover from TOOL.


well i think we found our TOOL

now every one can go here and click the button


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


well i think we found our TOOL

now every one can go here and click the button


silence you


----------



## gotspeed

No


----------



## TwoCables

No, u!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye, i was on drugs, had a lot of alcohol and some other stuff, but i dont get the point...








kidding, doat is just an idiot


----------



## XiDillon

ahh. so this is how you have so many pages here. pointless discussions


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, it keeps the topic alive... if there wouldnt be any posts, nobody would reply anymore


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


ahh. so this is how you have so many pages here. pointless discussions










hey HEY!! this thread is not supposed to be about CM690 cases alright, it's supposed to be about "pointless discussions" so shush it mister!


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


ahh. so this is how you have so many pages here. pointless discussions










This is cereal business.


----------



## Capwn

Did my painting today here is a taste. more pics can of course be found in my Sig work log.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Did my painting today here is a taste. more pics can of course be found in my Sig work log.










what the hell is that? Case discussions are banned in this club thank you very much. Reported.

joking in case you took the last bit cereally :/


----------



## TwoCables

Epic thread is epic.


----------



## BreakDown

Hello,

im a cm 690 owner. As most of you, i find the noise coming from the side panel fan could be improved, and i was wondering if the fan from the side panel with window from cooler master, for the cm 690, is quieter, or if i could replace the fan, if so, which one do you recomend?

wich other improvements should i make on my case?

thank all of you for your time.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Hello,

im a cm 690 owner. As most of you, i find the noise coming from the side panel fan could be improved, and i was wondering if the fan from the side panel with window from cooler master, for the cm 690, is quieter, or if i could replace the fan, if so, which one do you recomend?

wich other improvements should i make on my case?

thank all of you for your time.

so you must be new here let me refresh it for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
what the hell is that? Case discussions are banned in this club thank you very much. Reported.

joking in case you took the last bit cereally :/


Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
hey HEY!! this thread is not supposed to be about CM690 cases alright, it's supposed to be about "pointless discussions" so shush it mister!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Epic thread is epic.

and we don't waste epic threads on talking about a epic caes like the cm690,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
This is cereal business.

lol k on a more cereal note, the side fan is kinda useless unless your running sli/xfire move it to the bottom or to the cd bay area and you will get better air flow in the case. post a few pics so we can help you more







and welcome to the most epic thread that may just have the most uses of epic in any of the threads on overclock.net









epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i agree, just take the side fan off. and replace it with a window!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i have been reading some interesting posts on here for a few days and have seen some VERY nice CM690's. Good job from everyone that has modded their cases. Anyways i would like to be added to the list. Got a slightly modded Cooler Master CM690 Nvidia Ed case. i cut the hole at the bottom for power supply cables to run through, i also cut a small hole in the 3rd drive bay and on the right side so i could route all fan controller wires and fan extension cables through there to make it look somewhat cleaner. i also painted the inside black as well as the inside of the right door cover. hated looking in there and seeing a silver back of the door(panel) while everything else was black. also painted the front cover behind the mesh (nothing new i know)
anyways here it is, nothing special really. really built it to give to my son after i overclock the new EP45-UD3P...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i have been reading some interesting posts on here for a few days and have seen some VERY nice CM690's. Good job from everyone that has modded their cases. Anyways i would like to be added to the list. Got a slightly modded Cooler Master CM690 Nvidia Ed case. i cut the hole at the bottom for power supply cables to run through, i also cut a small hole in the 3rd drive bay and on the right side so i could route all fan controller wires and fan extension cables through there to make it look somewhat cleaner. i also painted the inside black as well as the inside of the right door cover. hated looking in there and seeing a silver back of the door(panel) while everything else was black. also painted the front cover behind the mesh (nothing new i know)
anyways here it is, nothing special really. really built it to give to my son after i overclock the new EP45-UD3P...

looks nice, but why the floppy? o and move the hard drive down 2 spots so its in the air flow
you looking to adopt i live close







(garden city)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
looks nice, but why the floppy? o and move the hard drive down 2 spots so its in the air flow
you looking to adopt i live close







(garden city)

why the floppy? not entirely sure just yet. i had an asus p5n32e-sli pop and blow up, so i transferred everything to a new case with a new board.
and the hard drive will be moved down, i actually got this thing running yesterday and got in a hurry after cable management was done. will move drive down, will mount the Antec Tricool on other side of drive cage, clean up wires to cold cathode and hide everything. plus im butchering up an Ultra Aluminus so i have a lot of aluminum from it thats already black so i may add a cover to hide the wires at the bottom of the drive cage..

oh and hello neighbor. !!


----------



## TwoCables

XtremeCuztoms, please see the Original Post of this thread (the 1st post) for instructions on how to be added to the Club.

In a nutshell, send the request to iandroo888 in a private message along with the address of the "permalink", which can be found on the top-most right hand corner of your post. If using Firefox, then just right-click and choose "Copy Link Location". If using IE, then right-click and choose "Copy Shortcut".

But be sure to see the Original Post for the instructions before doing this.


----------



## TwoCables

If I didn't have a fan controller in the 3.5" bay, then I'd have a floppy drive there. After all, it's all about the appearance.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
XtremeCuztoms, please see the Original Post of this thread (the 1st post) for instructions on how to be added to the Club.

In a nutshell, send the request to iandroo888 in a private message along with the address of the "permalink", which can be found on the top-most right hand corner of your post. If using Firefox, then just right-click and choose "Copy Link Location". If using IE, then right-click and choose "Copy Shortcut".

But be sure to see the Original Post for the instructions before doing this.

got it, i guess i should have paid more attention. maybe the 3 hrs of sleep last night has caught up with me?? either way i did exactly what was said.
thanks.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
got it, i guess i should have paid more attention. maybe the 3 hrs of sleep last night has caught up with me?? either way i did exactly what was said.
thanks.

Well, to be honest - and I hope he doesn't see this - I think that the OP could be improved a lot. It seems like everyone misses it.


----------



## Axxess+

I just ordered my Zalman CNPS9700 with some MX-2 Thermal Paste.
Feels good, man.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
XtremeCuztoms, please see the Original Post of this thread (the 1st post) for instructions on how to be added to the Club.

In a nutshell, send the request to iandroo888 in a private message along with the address of the "permalink", which can be found on the top-most right hand corner of your post. If using Firefox, then just right-click and choose "Copy Link Location". If using IE, then right-click and choose "Copy Shortcut".

But be sure to see the Original Post for the instructions before doing this.

When do you think he'll get around to doing that? iandroo888 that is. I'm still waiting to be added to the unmodded list.







Dude must be busy.


----------



## e6800xe

its plasti dipped and all honey grills are cut out


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, to be honest - and I hope he doesn't see this - I think that the OP could be improved a lot. It seems like everyone misses it.

there isn't any thing he could put in the first post that people going to the last post would see tho....


----------



## iandroo888

man wish i could spend more time on OCN. all i can almost do nowadays is bump my sale threads LOL. ill try to update the roster after my tests on monday n tuesday. i have a few pm's asking for to be added. didnt forget u guys. schools been really hectic this semester for me. too many tests and events with student organization. =.= yah. but i do sometimes get to skim over the pictures you guys post up on here. looks great.

if theres a sale on the 690 this black friday, i may pick one up again to play with this coming winter break. wonder if i can figure out some really sick mod ;D


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
so you must be new here let me refresh it for you.

and we don't waste epic threads on talking about a epic caes like the cm690,

lol k on a more cereal note, the side fan is kinda useless unless your running sli/xfire move it to the bottom or to the cd bay area and you will get better air flow in the case. post a few pics so we can help you more







and welcome to the most epic thread that may just have the most uses of epic in any of the threads on overclock.net









epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic epic


Well, here is my cm 690, im sorry for the quality, ill post better pictures tomorrow.

its an unmodded cm 690

















specs:
Intel Core i7
6 gb ram
asus rampage gene 2
sapphire radeon HD 4890 vapor X 2 gb

so, should i just change the side fan to the top in order to reduce noise?

im also interested in starting some slight modifications.

should i open a thread for this?

thank you


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i agree, just take the side fan off. and replace it with a window!









i dont know how to make myself a window, just starting to peek at this world, i was thinking in buying the cm side window for the case.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Well, here is my cm 690, im sorry for the quality, ill post better pictures tomorrow.

its an unmodded cm 690

















specs:
Intel Core i7
6 gb ram
asus rampage gene 2
sapphire radeon HD 4890 vapor X 2 gb

so, should i just change the side fan to the top in order to reduce noise?

im also interested in starting some slight modifications.

should i open a thread for this?

thank you

don't use the clips, go to the first post and look at wire management and look at mine and a few others


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
don't use the clips, go to the first post and look at wire management and look at mine and a few others









im going to look into that right now. im not very familiar with the inside of my computer, but i want to learn.


----------



## BreakDown

i see what do i have to do to keep the case "cleaner", move all the cables to the other side, this seems pretty straight forewward, but i have never done it my own, is there any advices or hints i should know about? first time i will ever disconect something from my computer.


----------



## str8wick3d

I have a bigger rad but i need new O rings it had a leak :/ gonna paint case black to. Also just a rough draft of the water loop shouldnt be able to see the top cpu power cable and the pump cable when I redo after paint.


----------



## dartuil

hello im just getting my 690 pure black yesterday and i cant remove the panel to put my dvd driver can u help me? im afraid to broke my panel
thanks


----------



## Capwn

its quite a pain the first few times. try to pop one of the bottom corners first and just wiggle and pull . I was expecting mine to break the first time it was so tough, but it came off cleanly.


----------



## dartuil

last question what is your temperature with the tx3? for me it's it or the 212 plus







but i dont think that my case will fit the 212 plus with the fan on the left side


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
i see what do i have to do to keep the case "cleaner", move all the cables to the other side, this seems pretty straight forewward, but i have never done it my own, is there any advices or hints i should know about? first time i will ever disconect something from my computer.

just go slow and look for the shortest, cleanest way of doing it.
as for tips, its kinda hard since every motherboard is different, but on the bottom of the mobo tray right at the edge of the mobo there is that little slot if you take your time you can push all the front header wires in that if its close to where they plug in.

if you look closely you can see kinda were im talking about.(from the link in my sig)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
When do you think he'll get around to doing that? iandroo888 that is. I'm still waiting to be added to the unmodded list.







Dude must be busy.

He's busier than a cat on a hot tin roof.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
there isn't any thing he could put in the first post that people going to the last post would see tho....

But look at the OP. The instructions on how to be added don't really stand out; they blend right in. Then if you scroll a little further down, then there's a picture. This is about where people stop reading and just look at the pretty pictures.

So, I think that the instructions should be the first thing in the OP. Not only that, but it should be something that really sticks out.

But if you're thinking that I'm unaware that people come directly to the first page, then I will tell you now that I am fully aware of it. But not everyone goes directly to the last page. Many also look at the first post. But when I look at the first post, it's not immediately obvious to me where the instructions are until I scroll down a little bit. But when I scroll down a little, I see a picture. It's also a very distracting picture (which is quite a compliment to iandroo's work).

So, I'll say it again: I do feel that the OP could be improved to reduce the number of people who have seen the OP but still don't know how to be added.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
He's busier than a cat on a hot tin roof.

But look at the OP. The instructions on how to be added don't really stand out; they blend right in. Then if you scroll a little further down, then there's a picture. This is about where people stop reading and just look at the pretty pictures.

So, I think that the instructions should be the first thing in the OP. Not only that, but it should be something that really sticks out.

But if you're thinking that I'm unaware that people come directly to the first page, then I will tell you now that I am fully aware of it. But not everyone goes directly to the last page. Many also look at the first post. But when I look at the first post, it's not immediately obvious to me where the instructions are until I scroll down a little bit. But when I scroll down a little, I see a picture. It's also a very distracting picture (which is quite a compliment to iandroo's work).

So, I'll say it again: I do feel that the OP could be improved to reduce the number of people who have seen the OP but still don't know how to be added.

Done. xD and very much yes, busier than a cat on a tin roof. Try 5 upper division science classes + 2 labs + being on the appointed board of a student community service organization.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dartuil* 
last question what is your temperature with the tx3? for me it's it or the 212 plus







but i dont think that my case will fit the 212 plus with the fan on the left side









I have not lapped it or my cpu. My cpu sometimes will sit a degree or so lower than my chipset. Average IDLE/Browsing temp is about 26-35*C. works just fine for this lower end chip I got. TX3 is A-oK for me.


----------



## iandroo888

Capwn - ??? Windows 7 Ultimate Eternity Edition x64 ?!? whats this? lol this caught my eye.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
Capwn - ??? Windows 7 Ultimate Eternity Edition x64 ?!? whats this? lol this caught my eye.

Its a "modified" version of 7.. MUCH BETTER IMO. has allll kinds of sweet little nuggets added. my favs are all the shortcuts and links that are added to your right click menu. Google it. Its out there. Dont know what M$ has to say about it... I love it tho.


----------



## TwoCables

So is the Eternity Edition just a fancy combination of the current Windows 7 and the way Vista was originally going to be? I saw some references to Longhorn.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
I have not lapped it or my cpu. My cpu sometimes will sit a degree or so lower than my chipset. Average IDLE/Browsing temp is about 26-35*C. works just fine for this lower end chip I got. TX3 is A-oK for me.

i lapped my heat sink but left my cpu stock, i see the idea behind doing both and i guess since its o/c the warranty is already done for but is it worth it to lap both really?
i mean its 1 or 2 degs at best doing both and i already see room temps at idle.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e6800xe* 








its plasti dipped and all honey grills are cut out

can you post any other photos of the case? preferably with no board; i'm interested in plasti-dipping my future 690...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
i dont know how to make myself a window, just starting to peek at this world, i was thinking in buying the cm side window for the case.

nah, IMO the optional window looks pretty terrible. Making your own is very easy, here's the famous video that started it all pretty much:


----------



## doat

I did not need to watch a video it is very simple just make sure you curve your edges so it is easier to put the edge molding on. Why are we off topic by talking about cases?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

cause doat wasnt here to talk about other stuff?


----------



## magicase

I'm buying the CM690 case very soon and i'm wondering if anyone knows if i can use the Scythe Ultra Kaze fans (38mm thick) on all fan slots in the case?

Also wondering if any knows which one for the following 2 is more quiet
- Scythe SlipStream 12cm Fan 1900RPM
- Scythe Ultra Kaze 12cm Fan 2000RPM


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magicase* 
I'm buying the CM690 case very soon and i'm wondering if anyone knows if i can use the Scythe Ultra Kaze fans (38mm thick) on all fan slots in the case?

Also wondering if any knows which one for the following 2 is more quiet
- Scythe SlipStream 12cm Fan 1900RPM
- Scythe Ultra Kaze 12cm Fan 2000RPM

The Ultra Kaze would be more quiet, but you cannot use it as a front intake.

Though, both fans are not that good for a case application. A Scythe S-Flex G would be better.

The RFA-120-K's are also nice fans.

Yate Loon High Speeds are the best value, but you'll have to wait for them to come back in stock.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hey Yagit, if you see this, have you seen this yet -

http://www.techpowerup.com/106926/Gi...Bandwagon.html

Would look mighty sexy in your case.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Hey Yagit, if you see this, have you seen this yet -

http://www.techpowerup.com/106926/Gi...Bandwagon.html

Would look mighty sexy in your case.

Looks nice! I would if I could ..









I'm into black pcb's atm .. which makes me wondering if asus will launch another hi-end x58 rog mobo w/ these usb.3 and 6gb sata

but i'm not switching .. just kinda' curios how will it look?!


----------



## MrDeodorant

I might as well join up with my somewhat modded 690. Pictures can be found here and here, and I can take more later if more proof is needed.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Looks nice! I would if I could ..









I'm into black pcb's atm .. which makes me wondering if asus will launch another hi-end x58 rog mobo w/ these usb.3 and 6gb sata

but i'm not switching .. just kinda' curios how will it look?!

New 890FX chipsets will come out in Spring with AM3 (possible AM3r2 in the future support) USB 3.0 & SATA 6Gb/s Native to the SB8x0's (SB850 for the 890FX/X/GX chipsets, SB810 for the other chipsets.)


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magicase* 
I'm buying the CM690 case very soon and i'm wondering if anyone knows if i can use the Scythe Ultra Kaze fans (38mm thick) on all fan slots in the case?

Also wondering if any knows which one for the following 2 is more quiet
- Scythe SlipStream 12cm Fan 1900RPM
- Scythe Ultra Kaze 12cm Fan 2000RPM

also may i suggest the s-flex f's. quiet. good airflow (60 something cfm).

for the front fan, u can only fit 25mm or smaller fans. 38mm will not fit in that area.


----------



## Regamaster

Hey guys, I've got a CM NVIDIA 690 and I need some help.

I recently removed the black stock 120mm fan from the side panel which I replaced with a CM 120mm Green LED fan. I figured the stock 120mm fan that I replaced still had good use so I mounted it face down to intake air on the bottom of the case (on the pre-installed filter, next to the power supply). After doing this the fans bearing started ticking and has gotten worse overtime, maybe these fans aren't designed to face down??

Well, anyway I need a heads up on what fan would be good for the bottom slot. I noticed the 120mm was to small to utilize the clips on the bottom, would a 140mm do? thanks


----------



## MrDeodorant

A Scythe S-Flex would be good. They have fluid bearings instead of rifle or whatever the other type is.

140mm fits, but I don't know which ones are good.


----------



## magicase

Thanks for all the help everyone. I'll probably use the Ultra Kaze 2kRPM everywhere apart from the front and use Slipstream 1.9kRPM in the front because i need good cooling for my hard drives.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magicase*


Thanks for all the help everyone. I'll probably use the Ultra Kaze 2kRPM everywhere apart from the front and use Slipstream 1.9kRPM in the front because i need good cooling for my hard drives.


any med speed fans would be good. i believe i had like a yate loon med speed fan in front. kept hd's nice n cool while being quiet.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

just uploaded the pictures from the GirlFriend for the blue bastard








(total 50mb of pics, might take some time to load







)


----------



## doat

Nobody cares my case is superior to all.

I need some quick help with my surround sound setup for my tv and xbox. When i play a game, say modern warfare 2, the sounds i hear when i am facing them like when i shoot or someone in front of me is shooting i hear the sound in full detail just fine BUT when i hear sounds from my sides or behind me it sounds like i am using crappy cheapo speakers. The quality is very poor, no sound detail or bass. I have an old AIWA surround sound receiver, i will try to play with the wires see if any are loose since my cats run around behind the tv and such.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Nobody cares my case is superior to all.

I need some quick help with my surround sound setup for my tv and xbox. When i play a game, say modern warfare 2, the sounds i hear when i am facing them like when i shoot or someone in front of me is shooting i hear the sound in full detail just fine BUT when i hear sounds from my sides or behind me it sounds like i am using crappy cheapo speakers. The quality is very poor, no sound detail or bass. I have an old AIWA surround sound receiver, i will try to play with the wires see if any are loose since my cats run around behind the tv and such.

hmm, cant really help you, try every speaker one by one, to check out if that makes any difference, and o/c the wires, maybe the system died....


----------



## doat

Yes i must overclock it!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Yes i must overclock it!!


give it a try...xD


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

See if you can manually set the volume for each speaker channel. Sometimes you have to play with the volumes of each speaker depending on where the listening position is, and how the room is setup Doat.


----------



## doat

How do i play with the volume of each speaker? its an old aiwa receiver, i think the connection is loose or they are just dying.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i guess the last, but sometimes you can edit it with the remote... otherwise search the webzzz...


----------



## gotspeed

some times if you open the case there is a screw (normally says do not turn) and i would say for starters give it like 2 1/2 turns to the right that will be about 10% o/c you should be safe there for now. make sure you have 110 volt house current other wise if may cause a brown out on the street you live on and the power company won't be pleased with you.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
some times if you open the case there is a screw (normally says do not turn) and i would say for starters give it like 2 1/2 turns to the right that will be about 10% o/c you should be safe there for now. make sure you have 110 volt house current other wise if may cause a brown out on the street you live on and the power company won't be pleased with you.

sweet i will do that when i get home, i will take pics of the inside so i know which screw.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

wow, this is going to be amazing, DONT FORGET THE PICS!!! and make sure to run some validations!!


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
can you post any other photos of the case? preferably with no board; i'm interested in plasti-dipping my future 690...

nah, IMO the optional window looks pretty terrible. Making your own is very easy, here's the famous video that started it all pretty much:





































































hopefully no one minds all these pics
plasti dip is great, but it really comes off too easily
i wonder if you could powder coat plasti dip


----------



## gotspeed

i wounder if there is a powered coat that would work better then plasti dip? wouldn't be to much more the a few rattle cans if you go to a good place.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
sweet i will do that when i get home, i will take pics of the inside so i know which screw.









any luck?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e6800xe* 
hopefully no one minds all these pics
plasti dip is great, but it really comes off too easily
i wonder if you could powder coat plasti dip









Plasti dip put a nice finish.. rubbery stuff .. to bad it also easily peels off as you said ..

well if you want to get it powdered .. you will have to strip it again bare metal ..
they will dip it in some kinda' solution and the plasti dip will react to it messing up the finish ..


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i wounder if there is a powered coat that would work better then plasti dip? wouldn't be to much more the a few rattle cans if you go to a good place.

any luck?

uhh my receiver was on the second shelf of the tv stand and now it is sitting in my backyard in pieces. It somehow exploded and shot through the window..maybe i overclocked it too much.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
uhh my receiver was on the second shelf of the tv stand and now it is sitting in my backyard in pieces. It somehow exploded and shot through the window..maybe i overclocked it too much.

Forgot to put the thermal paste ?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Forgot to put the thermal paste ?









guess so, same problem with his pc, he doesnt want to admit it, but his cpu is at 101c 103c 102c 102c idle.... and he thinks its cool....


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Plasti dip put a nice finish.. rubbery stuff .. to bad it also easily peels off as you said ..

well if you want to get it powdered .. you will have to strip it again bare metal ..
they will dip it in some kinda' solution and the plasti dip will react to it messing up the finish ..










all that needs to be said


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'm building a new machine for 2010 and using a HAF932 and it WILL BE POWDER COATED... for FREE !! pay's to have friends that own their own business doing powder coatings....

i might do something off the wall on the inside other then black. maybe Candy Black Translucent or Candy Burnt Orange Translucent..


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


I'm building a new machine for 2010 and using a HAF932 and it WILL BE POWDER COATED... for FREE !! pay's to have friends that own their own business doing powder coatings....

i might do something off the wall on the inside other then black. maybe Candy Black Translucent or Candy Burnt Orange Translucent..


who do you know that does powder coating?

i went to 
http://www.exoticcoatings.com/samples.html(my wheels that i had done are the bottom right, black wheel with a natural lip) and they turned out really nice.


----------



## gotspeed

another deal at newegg for a cm690 and hard drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...-_-Combo292105


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
who do you know that does powder coating?

i went to
http://www.exoticcoatings.com/samples.html(my wheels that i had done are the bottom right, black wheel with a natural lip) and they turned out really nice.

i have a buddy that lives over near me in F.Hills that does it as a side business.


----------



## the_geek

OK, I need someone to sell me on the CM690, versus the HAF 922. AND QUICK!
I don't really want to spend any extra money on the 922, unless it is absolutely worth it.

I have a few extra 120mm fans that are rather quiet, and wouldn't mind buying a few more, as I hear the 690 is great with more fans than the stock count.

Also, how big are the top fan slots on the 690? I've heard 140mm; can anyone verify?

thanks,
the_geek

PS, this is my sig rig I'm planning on downsizing; can someone verify that all my components will fit?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_geek*


OK, I need someone to sell me on the CM690, versus the HAF 922. AND QUICK!
I don't really want to spend any extra money on the 922, unless it is absolutely worth it.

I have a few extra 120mm fans that are rather quiet, and wouldn't mind buying a few more, as I hear the 690 is great with more fans than the stock count.

Also, how big are the top fan slots on the 690? I've heard 140mm; can anyone verify?

thanks,
the_geek

PS, this is my sig rig I'm planning on downsizing; can someone verify that all my components will fit?


i think the last 9297 posts would be a good reason why the cm690 is a better case. check out my sig and look over my desktop, top fans are able to fit 140's along with the bottom and side fans on the door. i think air flow wise the cm690 is a better case, its a little smaller then the haf and has more spots for fans. i love mine and have bought 2 others since(one for the living room desktop and one for my sisters soon to be desktop). its very modifiable and pretty quiet even with a bunch of fans in it. with a fan in every possible spot my i7 3.45 ghz idles at 30C and you can sleep in the room.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

love my CM690 nVidia Edition. my E6750 is overclocked to 3.36 and sits on a even 21C at idle and 43C after 29hrs of prime95. great case, easy to mod, tons of fans and looks so perfect. not to big, not to small. a good buy !!!!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_geek*


OK, I need someone to sell me on the CM690, versus the HAF 922. AND QUICK!
I don't really want to spend any extra money on the 922, unless it is absolutely worth it.

I have a few extra 120mm fans that are rather quiet, and wouldn't mind buying a few more, as I hear the 690 is great with more fans than the stock count.

Also, how big are the top fan slots on the 690? I've heard 140mm; can anyone verify?

thanks,
the_geek

PS, this is my sig rig I'm planning on downsizing; can someone verify that all my components will fit?


Well tbh, there's not much difference.

CM 690 = better looking, IMVHO. No other case on the planet is as good looking as a 690.
CM 690 = cheaper
CM 690 = same size
CM 690 = similar/better airflow

anything else? A case is more than anything a personal taste. If it has enough space and fulfills cooling and user needs, then it's all up to price tag.


----------



## gotspeed

its like nike said a few years ago. JUST DO IT.


----------



## Ulver

Hi guys!
The first pic was before installing my Megahalems (this week).
This is the Japanese Edition (I'm living in Japan for now, although I'm Brazilian







) so the "usb and etc" bay is on the front.
Anybody else owns this type?

Anyway, its pretty much stock. Just changed the fan config. and added some dust filters.

Great case!


----------



## h65

Quick question for the group. Trying to confirm if a 80mm x 80mm x 25mm fan will fit on the side of a CM 690 behind the Mobo or if I need a more shallow one. What is the recommended orientation for that? Intake/EXhaust?

THANKS!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h65*


Quick question for the group. Trying to confirm if a 80mm x 80mm x 25mm fan will fit on the side of a CM 690 behind the Mobo or if I need a more shallow one. What is the recommended orientation for that? Intake/EXhaust?

THANKS!


its a 80x80x15 i think


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


its a 80x80x15 i think


correct its a slim 15mm thick fan that fits back there


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


correct its a slim 15mm thick fan that fits back there


Where in the world do I find that?

and the the backing plate of my CPU doesn't align with the 80x80x15 fan slot, so is it even worth putting one in anyway? any significant results?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


Where in the world do I find that??



Here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


and the the backing plate of my CPU doesn't align with the 80x80x15 fan slot, so is it even worth putting one in anyway? any significant results?


Mine _does_ line up with the cpu plate and adding the 80x80x15 fan shaved 1-2 degrees off the processor temp. It's not a big benefit, but it doesn't really hurt either...


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Here

Mine _does_ line up with the cpu plate and adding the 80x80x15 fan shaved 1-2 degrees off the processor temp. It's not a big benefit, but it doesn't really hurt either...


Thanks alot, I searched all over newegg and couldn't find them, I was getting aggravated.. +rep

2C is pretty decent drop I suppose, but considering this fan is wedged into such a tight spot, how loud might it be?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Thanks alot, I searched all over newegg and couldn't find them, I was getting aggravated.. +rep

2C is pretty decent drop I suppose, but considering this fan is wedged into such a tight spot, how loud might it be?

Hard to say... my rig is stuffed with fans and I live above two bars in a downtown area. My entire existence goes *Blamo* every five minutes. Add to that a 18-year long career of going to concerts and well... you'll have to speak into the hearing aid, sonny!









Seriously though, I don't think you'd notice it above any other fans you may have, but noise is sort of a subjective thing.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h65*


Quick question for the group. Trying to confirm if a 80mm x 80mm x 25mm fan will fit on the side of a CM 690 behind the Mobo or if I need a more shallow one. What is the recommended orientation for that? Intake/EXhaust?

THANKS!


I'm pretty sure i've seen some people who've stuffed a 22m behind there with some panel bashing, but it's designed for 15mm.

But, IMHO an 80mm fan there is pretty useless.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h65*


Quick question for the group. Trying to confirm if a 80mm x 80mm x 25mm fan will fit on the side of a CM 690 behind the Mobo or if I need a more shallow one. What is the recommended orientation for that? Intake/EXhaust?

THANKS!


It's designed to have an 80x15mm fan.

Not useful though, as it doesn't really help with anything.

And the options you have are expensive (IE: $10+ for the fan.







)


----------



## M1 Abrams

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h65* 
Quick question for the group. Trying to confirm if a 80mm x 80mm x 25mm fan will fit on the side of a CM 690 behind the Mobo or if I need a more shallow one. What is the recommended orientation for that? Intake/EXhaust?

THANKS!

An 80x15mm fan will fit there,as intake.

I own a cm690 and I have one behind MB.

And yes it does make a few degrees difference in coretemp i7 920.

I tested temp with my cm690 case with & without fan to compare.


----------



## Axxess+

Just installed my new Zalman 9700LED.
Idle temps went from 35C to about 20C, and load temps went from 46C to 28C.
My mobo went from 42-54C to 26-38C.
Fanmate2 for the win.


----------



## 5291Crash

Joining the club









Love this case its so nice to work on

i moved the fans to occupy the top 2 slots and the rear slot
Current fans are:
1 stock CM A12025-12CB-3BN-F1 Speed: 1200 RPM Airflow: 44.03 CFM Noise: 19.8 dBA
1 Lian Li L11212255L-4 # Speed: 1500 RPM Airflow: 56 CFM Noise: 24.7 dBA Power: 3.24 W
1 Vantec SF12025L RPM 1500 Air Flow 53 CFM Noise Level 28 dBA

i got my case second hand it was lightly used and had a minor scratch that doesn't bother me.

still thinking about mods but one is to strip it down and paint the inside black removing the fan grates at the same time

i have 4 blue LED 120mm CM fans and a Zalman MFC1 6 fan controler, and a 1tb Spinpoint F3 headed this way now from Newegg.


----------



## nathris

New fans and PSU came yesterday so I spent a bit of time tonight rewiring everything.

My HX750 cuts off most of the hole in the mobo tray so all I could really fit in there was my 8 pin AUX, which fits with room to spare!!!

Before (cheating a little bit with the wires







):










After:










If you're wondering, the black on the heatsink is just hockey tape, since I couldn't get the tape off of the aluminum. The zip tie on VRM-R2 is holding end of my 4870 level, since the PCB bends under the weight.










I think I need to get my roommate a tripod for his camera(which I'm using because he's not here right now).

Here's a 1 second exposure shot, using a glass as a tripod:









I think I might get an orange cathode for the back of the case.

My leg isn't a very good tripod:










Insanely bright rheobus:









I'm using every fan slot but the bottom and side panels, all of them hooked up to my Rheobus:

Header 1 ("Rear")
-Rear exhaust: Noctua NF-P12-1300

Header 2 ("Load")
Rearmost top fan: Stock HDT-S1283 fan
Front intake: Stock CM690 blue led fan
80MM VRM-R2: Crap multi-color led from an old case
All of them are very loud, so I only turn them on under load.

Header 3("Top")
-Foremost top fan: Xigmatek XLF-F1253

Header 4("CPU")
-HDT-S1283 fan: Xigmatek XLF-F1253

I would have gotten another 2 XLFs for the top and front, but I decided to get a Panaflo, which sucked hard.


----------



## WUZAP

Question on putting fans in between the top of the case and wire mesh panel, Will these 120mm x 20mm fit http://www.frozencpu.com/products/75...?tl=g36c15s771 or will i have to play it safe with the 120mm x 12's?

I measured the space, and it looks like there is 20-21mm. Wondering if anyone was able to cram in the 20mm's in that space without any problems?









(im not able to put the fans inside the case due to space issues with my megahalems)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I'm almost certain 20mm's fit without any trouble. There may be a small bulge in the mesh, but that's about it.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
just uploaded the pictures from the GirlFriend for the blue bastard








(total 50mb of pics, might take some time to load







)

Really great case mod, but that's not a CM690. What is it?


----------



## JMT668

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Just installed my new Zalman 9700LED.
Idle temps went from 35C to about 20C, and load temps went from 46C to 28C.
My mobo went from 42-54C to 26-38C.
Fanmate2 for the win.










































dude! did you not know that Zalmans suck!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah but they look cool


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Really great case mod, but that's not a CM690. What is it?

Thanx








thats a cheap case i got for free.
Its called MStech lc30. Crap, dont buy it, but if youve got it for free, you can have a lot of fun cutting it...xD


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668*
dude! did you not know that Zalmans suck!

dude, did you not know that quoting pictures is bad ?
Also, I don't really care about what _you_ guys said, since I've read a lot of reviews praising this heatsink, and the results that I have right now are excellant ones.
Like I already said, before, with the stock AMD heatsink, I was getting about 40C idle and 52C load, which is wayy too high, since I was planning to overclock.
Now, with my 9700, I'm getting about 21C idle, and no more than 29C load, that is, on the *normal* speed mode.
If I put it on the quiet mode, it's 24C idle and 31C load, never higher.

I don't know where you guys heard, or saw, that this heatsink wasn't good, but hell, these temps were taken with my overclock(3.1Ghz to 3.5Ghz) on.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

that heatsink pwns! i have the 9500 and its good, the 9700 is even better... and the copper one rocks... so no way its bad...
Nice temps Axxess+


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
dude! did you not know that Zalmans suck!

Zalman CPU Coolers are decent, only up to Dual-Cores though, anything beyond that, you'll need something different


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


Zalman CPU Coolers are decent, only up to Dual-Cores though, anything beyond that, you'll need something different










I have the Zalman CNPS9700 LED. It's great! CPU (E8400 @ 3.6 GHz 1.208v) never goes above the high 50s. Plenty of cooling headroom with this (old) CPU cooler that I've had for years.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams*


An 80x15mm fan will fit there,as intake.


Cooler Master's air flow diagrams show the 80x80x15mm fan on the backside of the motherboard as an exhaust, not an intake, though it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Code-Red

Figure I'll post up a couple pics of my rig. Only one 9800 GX2 in there for now, I'm replacing the thermal paste and removing the covers on the other one to see how much cooler it runs vs. stock.


















Please don't ask me for pictures of the cable management







:, I really don't fancy taking off that other side panel







.

This is the second 690 I've owned, and frankly my favourite case out of the hundreds I've owned. This one is housing my SigRig. I'm going to do a little Folding/Gaming with how it is now, but I'll be retiring from Folding once I get my hands on some 5870's. That should be well into Q2 '10, gonna wait for the 5800 series price drop (hopefully).


----------



## STDSkillz

How do you like that Corsair H50?


----------



## Code-Red

Works really well actually. The only issue I have is with the side panel, the top fan hits the radiator of the H50, so I have to jimmy the door back on. Once it's on though, its the perfect spot for an exhaust fan to route that hot air coming in form the H50. I've actually got both fans on the door as exhaust, because the 9800's exhaust that way.

I'd like to compare it to some of the high end air coolers I've owned, but since this is a new low power CPU/socket I don't think it would be necessarily fair. I will say that it does beat most, excusing maybe one or two, air coolers.


----------



## STDSkillz

Ah - I can see what you're saying about the side panel. Didn't even think about it. How was installation otherwise?


----------



## Code-Red

Quite easy, in fact, just as easy as installing a HSF. The only thing to watch for - I know in some video reviews a number of people did it wrong - the fan has to intake air into the case, and the rad must be mounted with the hoses on the bottom.

Other than that, I'm quiet pleased with the purchase. I'd recommend it.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


dude, did you not know that quoting pictures is bad ?
Also, I don't really care about what _you_ guys said, since I've read a lot of reviews praising this heatsink, and the results that I have right now are excellant ones.
Like I already said, before, with the stock AMD heatsink, I was getting about 40C idle and 52C load, which is wayy too high, since I was planning to overclock.
Now, with my 9700, I'm getting about 21C idle, and no more than 29C load, that is, on the *normal* speed mode.
If I put it on the quiet mode, it's 24C idle and 31C load, never higher.

I don't know where you guys heard, or saw, that this heatsink wasn't good, but hell, these temps were taken with my overclock(3.1Ghz to 3.5Ghz) on.


the 9700 was good for its time, but it is far outdated by modern HDT coolers, especially on quads.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


the 9700 was good for its time, but it is far outdated by modern HDT coolers, especially on quads.


Muncha, *I couldn't resist!*

I have to agree. Actually, I've never considered the 9700 to be good because for as long as I've known, there has always been at least one better choice than the 9700 for about the same cost or less. It's one of those coolers that has acceptable performance, but it's a rip-off at that price.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i take it you didn't read my sig









double you tee eff at yours though...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


i take it you didn't read my sig









double you tee eff at yours though...


You were supposed to use the Quote feature. Dammit.

hehe


----------



## TwoCables

I used white text.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

oh i see what you did thar


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


dude, did you not know that quoting pictures is bad ?
Also, I don't really care about what _you_ guys said, since I've read a lot of reviews praising this heatsink, and the results that I have right now are excellant ones.
Like I already said, before, with the stock AMD heatsink, I was getting about 40C idle and 52C load, which is wayy too high, since I was planning to overclock.
Now, with my 9700, I'm getting about 21C idle, and no more than 29C load, that is, on the *normal* speed mode.
If I put it on the quiet mode, it's 24C idle and 31C load, never higher.

I don't know where you guys heard, or saw, that this heatsink wasn't good, but hell, these temps were taken with my overclock(3.1Ghz to 3.5Ghz) on.


I've got a Zalman and it works great and looks great. Plus, I can use both my side panel fans which makes the CPU run even cooler. Keep the faith brother!


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code-Red*


Figure I'll post up a couple pics of my rig. Only one 9800 GX2 in there for now, I'm replacing the thermal paste and removing the covers on the other one to see how much cooler it runs vs. stock.

Please don't ask me for pictures of the cable management







:, I really don't fancy taking off that other side panel







.

This is the second 690 I've owned, and frankly my favourite case out of the hundreds I've owned. This one is housing my SigRig. I'm going to do a little Folding/Gaming with how it is now, but I'll be retiring from Folding once I get my hands on some 5870's. That should be well into Q2 '10, gonna wait for the 5800 series price drop (hopefully).


Yeah, I'm going to wait for the price and availability to get better early next year. I figure a single 5850 will last me for my purposes the next couple years. Considering my current 4850 is certainly fast enough for most games and only slows down occasionally.


----------



## Code-Red

^ Haha just as I made that post, I wandered into the ATI section and learned that the 5970 is coming out this week! Doh!

Depending on how much it costs, I actually might seriously consider it. Hopefully TSMC has a "better" fail rate than with their 5800 series cards, I don't need to be paying inflated prices on an inflated card







.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code-Red*


^ Haha just as I made that post, I wandered into the ATI section and learned that the 5970 is coming out this week! Doh!

Depending on how much it costs, I actually might seriously consider it. Hopefully TSMC has a "better" fail rate than with their 5800 series cards, I don't need to be paying inflated prices on an inflated card







.


That'll be a seriously expensive dual GPU video card. But the fastest card on the planet.


----------



## Code-Red

Hey, I'm committed.









People originally though the 9800GX2 might have issues fitting in this case.... I think I'm going to have to remove all the hard drives, haha! We'll see. Hopefully ATI doesn't pull a stupid and put the power connectors on the end like they usually do.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Code-Red* 
Hey, I'm committed.









People originally though the 9800GX2 might have issues fitting in this case.... I think I'm going to have to remove all the hard drives, haha! We'll see. Hopefully ATI doesn't pull a stupid and put the power connectors on the end like they usually do.

There are some early photos out in the wild. Check it out...


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

I still haven't build my own PC yet, sadly, but will this case be able to fit the 5870 or bigger?


----------



## Regamaster

Here's my girlfriend's CM NVIDIA 690 which I built for her 21st birthday.


----------



## BreakDown

*Before*









*After*









That was my best at trying to avoid cables being all over the place. I can notice a BIG change (the before photo does no justice to the chaos i had before). Do you guys think its at least OK now?

I was thinking in replacing the back fan and adding another front fan, since i cant place any fans on the top in order to illuminate the inside. which blue led fans do you recommend? i want them to be silent.

Do you know anything about the "Bluegear B-cool" fan? is it a good product? or are there any equivalent fans which are better?

thank you for your time, my knowledge is pretty poor, but im trying to learn as much as possible.

Cheers


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoldYrPistlstr8* 
I still haven't build my own PC yet, sadly, but will this case be able to fit the 5870 or bigger?

5870, yes. If, by bigger, you are referring to a 5970, plausible. Depends on where your PCI x16 slot's are. I happen to have one right underneath my CPU, and I think I might be able to get away with having a bit of the card in the bottom 5.25" drive bay.

My 9800GX2 is 10.5", and it looks like there is only about 2 inches, possibly 2.5" from the end of it to the hard drive cage near the bottom of my board.

I'm crossing my fingers that they aren't going to gouge the living snot out of the 5970. If they don't I'll pick one up and shoot some pics to let you 690 users know what works and what doesn't.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
thank you for your time, my knowledge is pretty poor, but im trying to learn as much as possible.
Cheers

I'll (hesitantly) grab some pics of the rear of my mobo tray tomorrow. It'll give you some idea as to how I went about my cable management. In the mean time, a couple questions:

1. Are you on a hardwood floor? If so, flip that PSU around and put a filter on the fan. Having it pull cool air from the floor with slightly less airflow will be better than pulling lots of hot air from the case in. If you're on a carpet, disregard this question.

2. Do you mind setting up your cables in a manner that is difficult, time consuming, a headache to change anything? If so, my cable management isn't going to appeal to you.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code-Red*


I'll (hesitantly) grab some pics of the rear of my mobo tray tomorrow. It'll give you some idea as to how I went about my cable management. In the mean time, a couple questions:

1. Are you on a hardwood floor? If so, flip that PSU around and put a filter on the fan. Having it pull cool air from the floor with slightly less airflow will be better than pulling lots of hot air from the case in. If you're on a carpet, disregard this question.

2. Do you mind setting up your cables in a manner that is difficult, time consuming, a headache to change anything? If so, my cable management isn't going to appeal to you.


First of all i would like to make clear that im new to ALL of this. i never even opened a PC before i came to OCN, the pc was put together where i purchased it.

So far ive opened it up, installed a card reader on my own, disconnected fans to clean them, and disconnected the power supply of the graphics card in order to "clean up a bit" the cables. (i know its not a big deal, but its a great improvement for me)

1. The PC is on a wooden desk, so i understand i should flip the power supply and add a filter to the fan of the corsair to make cool air come even if there is less airflow right? I will look further into how to do that. (never done it before).

2. Well, im interested in learning how to do it properly, im just scared of breaking anything. Or connecting something where it shouldn't. But ill try my best.

Is there any guides i should read before proceeding?

I really appreciate you help. Thanks

EDIT: im really looking for a guide to start from scratch


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code-Red*


Hey, I'm committed.









People originally though the 9800GX2 might have issues fitting in this case.... I think I'm going to have to remove all the hard drives, haha! We'll see. Hopefully ATI doesn't pull a stupid and put the power connectors on the end like they usually do.


IIRC the 690 has 12.5" of space for a graphics card. Long cards almost always have the power connectors on the top of the card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


*Before*
That was my best at trying to avoid cables being all over the place. I can notice a BIG change (the before photo does no justice to the chaos i had before). Do you guys think its at least OK now?

I was thinking in replacing the back fan and adding another front fan, since i cant place any fans on the top in order to illuminate the inside. which blue led fans do you recommend? i want them to be silent.

Do you know anything about the "Bluegear B-cool" fan? is it a good product? or are there any equivalent fans which are better?

thank you for your time, my knowledge is pretty poor, but im trying to learn as much as possible.

Cheers


well it's OK for airflow but not up to the looks-standard we have here









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


First of all i would like to make clear that im new to ALL of this. i never even opened a PC before i came to OCN, the pc was put together where i purchased it.

So far ive opened it up, installed a card reader on my own, disconnected fans to clean them, and disconnected the power supply of the graphics card in order to "clean up a bit" the cables. (i know its not a big deal, but its a great improvement for me)

1. The PC is on a wooden desk, so i understand i should flip the power supply and add a filter to the fan of the corsair to make cool air come even if there is less airflow right? I will look further into how to do that. (never done it before).

2. Well, im interested in learning how to do it properly, im just scared of breaking anything. Or connecting something where it shouldn't. But ill try my best.

Is there any guides i should read before proceeding?

I really appreciate you help. Thanks

EDIT: im really looking for a guide to start from scratch


if you're talking about flipping the PSU over so the fan is pulling air in from the bottom, that's fine; you don't need a filter.


----------



## Axxess+

I cleaned my fan filters, and I also took out the drive metal meshes.
I also took out the black foam protecting the black plastic meshes.
I can now see my rig all the time lol.


----------



## zorecuda

Hi everyone!
I will post my cm690 pictures soon as im not free currently.


----------



## BreakDown

Ive just flipped the Power supply. I didnt add a filter beacause i didnt have one, but ill probably buy one. i know that it cuts out some ariflow, but i dont want my PSU getting dirty.

i tried to manage the cables a bit more. but gote more or less the same result.


----------



## gotspeed

why did i just get a email today that there was a replay 4 days ago?

@BreakDown i wouldn't worry about a filter on the psu, most all of the dust with get cough on the grill exiting the psu and a quick wipe of the finger will remove it, filters get clogged and reduce air flow and more then likely will be forgotten about.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
why did i just get a email today that there was a replay 4 days ago?

@BreakDown i wouldn't worry about a filter on the psu, most all of the dust with get cough on the grill exiting the psu and a quick wipe of the finger will remove it, filters get clogged and reduce air flow and more then likely will be forgotten about.


then i will leave it as it is. thank you.

this is really a nice case (specially compared to my previous case, which was a stock packard bell case)


----------



## gotspeed

yea just about any oem case will be incomparable to any after market case. as they are looking for the cheapest design that doesn't make the inside turn in to a pressure cooker, and after market cases are trying to build the best case available, and so far coolermaster is winning i think....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


Ive just flipped the Power supply. I didnt add a filter beacause i didnt have one, but ill probably buy one. i know that it cuts out some ariflow, but i dont want my PSU getting dirty.

i tried to manage the cables a bit more. but gote more or less the same result.


I have had my HX520W since 3/12/08. My system has been on 24/7 since then, and guess what: I recently looked through the bottom into the PSU with a flashlight, and to my surprise, I didn't see any dust on the leading edges of the fan blades, nor could I see any dust on the internal parts. I was expecting it to be nasty. But, I guess that's because its fan never goes faster than its slowest speed because I never make it work that hard. And I'll tell ya something: unless you put 3 4890s in your rig, you will have the same pleasure.

By the way: I'm very glad that you mounted the PSU correctly. It is much better this way both for the PSU and your system. I mean, it's better for your system because it's better for your PSU.


----------



## scottath

i can also vouch for ^^
My HX-620 is still dustless and is a good 1.5yrs+ old running probs ~18hrs most days


----------



## Code-Red

As promised, some (bad quality) pictures of my cable management.










I ran every single cable from the PSU through that bottom slot. I didn't want to run anything up those black plastic cable managers, and in fact, I ripped them out.










This is hard to see, sorry. It's the AC '97/HD Audio, the USB, and the 1394 (Firewire) cables that come with the case. I wrapped them around the back of the mobo tray, and there is a tiny slot to the left of the larger one were I routed all the stuff from the PSU. Not sure where all those connections are on your mobo, but they were on the left side of mine so it worked out well.










Again, these are all the cables for the case hookups, plus the power and SATA connection for my lone DVD drive. I wrapped these as tightly as possible around the top corner of the DVD cage.










The back of the motherboard tray. Really cluttered back there. I suppose I could have gone all out and aligned everything, zip tied everything down, but my job works. It just requires both hands and a foot to close the panel







. Any large connectors (molex, sata, etc) that had to sit against the motherboard tray I bent in a fashion that they would be as flat as possible.










The 5.25"/HDD cages. I shoved as many cables into the empty HDD area as I could. Again, any large connectors (molex, sata, etc) that had to sit against the 5.25" cage I bent in a fashion that they would be as flat as possible.










I tried to wrap some of the wires into that channel there, to free up some space to run the cables on the back of the mobo tray.










Just finished removing the covers and adding IC7 thermal paste to my other GX2 and slapped that sucker back in! 12 degrees cooler







. Thought I ordered enough IC7 for both, but I didn't, another time perhaps.

If you have any other questions, let me know. Obviously the difficulty of this job is variable depending on your PSU and how this the cables are, and what all you've got installed.

- CR


----------



## dartuil

hello i have a problem my e-sata isnt working someone to help me please ?


----------



## KG363

i'll try to upload my most recent pics this weekend. I just put in a gpu cooler and some fans so i need to do some cable management.

BTW, I got some CM R4 fans and the airhole/grill things restrict the airflow and the air rushing through makes so much noise. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


hello i have a problem my e-sata isnt working someone to help me please ?


Which, the top panel one?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


BTW, I got some CM R4 fans and the airhole/grill things restrict the airflow and the air rushing through makes so much noise. anyone have any ideas?


One of the downfalls of this case, the mesh.... you'd have to remove it, or install a fan that moves more air at less RPM. There aren't many ways around it unfortunately.

.....or go watercooling







.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


hello i have a problem my e-sata isnt working someone to help me please ?


you have it plugged in to a good sata port? and does the device have its own power source?


----------



## BreakDown

@ code red

i see what you did, i will do that at some point, right now i dont have the necessary knowledge to do it. i dont know where everything connects. so im scared of unplugging something and then not remembering where it goes. but im learning a bit more every day, so ill be doing it soon enough.

one question, what type of performance does the corsair h50 have? i was thinking in changing my noctua to place that. but ive heard that it has a similar performance.

pros and cons?

-----

by the way, i had the same problem when trying to close the right side panel, all the cables made it hard, so i stacked 4 of them here:


















and it does help, now its farily effort less to close the right side panel.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


hello i have a problem my e-sata isnt working someone to help me please ?


I see some possibilities as to why it's not working. But don't worry: these aren't assumptions, but just possible causes:

No power to the device plugged into the e-Sata port.
e-Sata is not enabled in the BIOS.
The e-Sata cable is not plugged in all the way on the motherboard
The e-Sata cable is not plugged in all the way to the top panel (it's a special connector).
Other (no clue)


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code-Red*


One of the downfalls of this case, the mesh.... you'd have to remove it, or install a fan that moves more air at less RPM. There aren't many ways around it unfortunately.

.....or go watercooling







.


its not just the front mesh, its the side panel, too. o well. Thinking about getting a clear side panel and that comes with a fan. I wanted those fans for so long and i can't even use them


----------



## dartuil

ok i will look for my cables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Code-Red* 
Which, the top panel one?

.


yes the top panel one

question : It is better to put sata in IDe mode or in AHCI mode in bios?


----------



## Roman5

Hmm, just noticed that my silver power on button takes a couple of pushes to respond. And the reset button below it doesn't work at all now, and I only ever used it once. Feels like there's no spring working. Is this something easy I can fix?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roman5*


Hmm, just noticed that my silver power on button takes a couple of pushes to respond. And the reset button below it doesn't work at all now, and I only ever used it once. Feels like there's no spring working. Is this something easy I can fix?











Not mine, man. Both working fine here, never had to press it more than once, always responding. 
But, this buttons invite a little mistake due to their cool but unusual setup (in my opinion, that is): some people tend to use them as if they're "front buttons", when they're actually "side buttons"








Due to the positioning of the spring and the actual switch under the silver colored button, it works best if you press them right-to-left, rather than front-to-back, I guess.

Now, thats my personal "theory"







and it may well be bs








Anyway, I think they're actually pretty simple and maybe you got faulty ones...


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 








Not mine, man. Both working fine here, never had to press it more than once, always responding.
But, this buttons invite a little mistake due to their cool but unusual setup (in my opinion, that is): some people tend to use them as if they're "side buttons, when they're actually front buttons








Due to the positioning of the spring and the actual switch under the silver colored button, it works best if you press them front-to-back, rather than right-to-left, I guess.

Now, thats my personal "theory"







and it may well be bs









It also may be that you got a faulty one...

They were both working absolutely fine, and all of a sudden they've both become faulty. I'll take the front cover off and see what I can do. It's an awesome case, looks great, couldn't wish for better cooling and I love the tool free design. But I always thought the way the buttons press is pretty crappy, they don't have a satisfying feeling when you push them.


----------



## BreakDown

Cable managment improvement?


----------



## Axxess+

Anybody else took off the foam on the front meshes ?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Anybody else took off the foam on the front meshes ?


i didn't/wont because it acts like a filter for dust


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Anybody else took off the foam on the front meshes ?


I left the foam there because they are dust filters. This case is almost always going to have negative pressure, and without those dust filters, all you're doing is showing your rig how much you don't care about it. Dust is an overclocker's #1 enemy because the more dust there is, the more heat there is.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code-Red*







































Thank you for confirming my reasons for getting the HX model over the TX. Flat cables + modular is a godsend!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*











Cable managment improvement?


Much better


----------



## gotspeed

@nathris don't quota images like that, remove the picture links next time.







ty

edit:sorry didn't see the original post first. its late im going to bed lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
@nathris don't quota images like that, remove the picture links next time.







ty

edit:sorry didn't see the original post first. its late im going to bed lol

Get a faster connection, you goat.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Get a faster connection, you goat.









speed isn't the issue. Some of us would dance around naked if we had a 250GB cap rather than cry our eyes out over it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Get a faster connection, you goat.









i do have a 6mbit comcast connection, speed isnt my problem. but at 100 ppp it takes forever to scroll around


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i do have a 6mbit comcast connection, speed isnt my problem. but at 100 ppp it takes forever to scroll around


I have some solutions for that:

Accelerated Scrolling: scroll farther when you move the wheel faster. Due to my limited experience with mice, I only know that the Intellipoint software has it. The mouse driver that comes with Windows might have it too.
Autoscroll: click the mouse wheel, move the mouse a little, then let go.
Back to Top: it's a Firefox extension. *T* and *B* are the keyboard shortcuts after you right-click.
Menu Editor: remove "Back" from the menu and anything else that interferes with the keyboard shortcuts *T* and *B*.
Page Up/Page Down
Home key
End key
These things make extremely long pages absolutely nothing. They could be 10 times the length, and it still wouldn't matter.

So, since speed isn't the issue, then perhaps it's because you haven't made your system user-friendly enough.


----------



## gotspeed

look here TwoPenises it isn't a problem for me its for the other ocners (lol) i just click the mouse wheel and drag it to the bottom and it flys down a page.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
look here TwoPenises it isn't a problem for me its for the other ocners (lol) i just click the mouse wheel and drag it to the bottom and it flys down a page.

hehe I'll be serious now: I agree that if somebody quotes a post that has a picture, then they should delete it out of the Quote because it only makes things worse for people with slower connections (or slower computers).


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I have some solutions for that:

Accelerated Scrolling: scroll farther when you move the wheel faster. Due to my limited experience with mice, I only know that the Intellipoint software has it. The mouse driver that comes with Windows might have it too.
Autoscroll: click the mouse wheel, move the mouse a little, then let go.
Back to Top: it's a Firefox extension. *T* and *B* are the keyboard shortcuts after you right-click.
Menu Editor: remove "Back" from the menu and anything else that interferes with the keyboard shortcuts *T* and *B*.
Page Up/Page Down
Home key
End key
These things make extremely long pages absolutely nothing. They could be 10 times the length, and it still wouldn't matter.

So, since speed isn't the issue, then perhaps it's because you haven't made your system user-friendly enough.









No. When the images load, they load full-size and THEN get scaled down. So you start scrolling, images get scaled and you get bumped back up again. It's not a speed issue OR a system issue, it's a problem with people uploading massive images and then OCN trying to scale them to fit to the page.

Anyways.

Some may say that I've taken a step back regarding my pc. It looks like ass at the moment especially when you consider that I've gone from this:


















to this:
























However there is reason to the chaos. Those of you who pick up on small details will notice that I've gone from a Black Ice 120 to a 240! As well as going from the cute little kitchen container to a big, real tank.
Very soon (next Thursday in fact), everything will be pulled out of the case and the water cooling removed. I plan to de-rivet the case into a few smaller pieces and make some significant cuts into the body.

Where is that rad going? On the bottom of the case! :O Madness! I've worked out that I can cut a small segment from the bottom of the HDD cage to allow my radiator to slide in there. I will lose 2 possibly 3 HDD bays but I'm not concerned as all I need to do is buy a second 1TB drive and I then have enough space to keep me happy for a long time yet.

The silly metal honeycomb grills at the bottom of the case will be cut out, as well as a hole at the HDD end of the case. I switched fans in my power supply and the metal honeycomb prevents the fan from sucking in enough air and my power supply overheats which is why I have the case on a shoebox with a fan underneath pushing air into the psu.

The case is then going to go to a friendly panelbeater (if I can find one) who will give it a good spray over with black and green metallic paint. (boo to flat black!) Then I get to put it all back together with a few special little things added into the cooling loop: copper joints. I have 3 elbow joints and will need some special 45 degree angle joints made up for the radiator as the barbs will be in the HDD cage and if I don't put some 45 degree joints on, I'll lose all my HDD bays or my tubes will kink badly. Luckily my bf has a mate who bends copper so I'll get my joints made up nice and cheap. Kinda hoping that I can chrome dip them to make it all match haha.

Ah and I got my new ram yesterday

















Unfortunately both of my cameras are broken so I had to use my sisters.

The ram is OCZ DDR2 PC2-8500 Platinum series 4GB Edition Dual Channel kit running at 1066mhz with timings of 5-5-5. I was lucky enough to get about $30-50 off and the cooling was a bit of a surprise too as I was under the impression that I was only getting the ram.

Gotta try find the DFI Lanparty UT P45-T2RS sometime soon as well. It's black and green so will match my setup but they're very hard to get in New Zealand, to the point that only 1 place seems to sell them and they're out of stock, potentially not getting them back in.







Someone got one they'd like to sell??


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
No. When the images load, they load full-size and THEN get scaled down. So you start scrolling, images get scaled and you get bumped back up again. It's not a speed issue OR a system issue, it's a problem with people uploading massive images and then OCN trying to scale them to fit to the page.

Yeah, I took that into consideration. Maybe I don't have that problem because my computer is so awesome.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 

Gotta try find the DFI Lanparty UT P45-T2RS sometime soon as well. It's black and green so will match my setup but they're very hard to get in New Zealand, to the point that only 1 place seems to sell them and they're out of stock, potentially not getting them back in.







Someone got one they'd like to sell??

^very nice

on the lanparty board try www.myus.com and go to newegg and get it







i heard about them a few months ago. you pay them and they pay for the parts and forward the shipping to you any where in the world, even if the place is upside down

and for the record whats wrong with kinky tubes? lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Yeah, I took that into consideration. Maybe I don't have that problem because my computer is so awesome.

it happens on pages with a ton more pictures, only had it happen on one ocn page where it took like 20 seconds for the page to load. normally you don't notice because the computer is slow enough that it can download all the pictures before it handles the html. its not that your computers fast its that its slow


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
^very nice

on the lanparty board try www.myus.com and go to newegg and get it







i heard about them a few months ago. you pay them and they pay for the parts and forward the shipping to you any where in the world, even if the place is upside down

and for the record whats wrong with kinky tubes? lol

it happens on pages with a ton more pictures, only had it happen on one ocn page where it took like 20 seconds for the page to load. normally you don't notice because the computer is slow enough that it can download all the pictures before it handles the html. its not that your computers fast its that its slow









That's a really great idea! I've contacted the place in New Zealand that has them to see if they'll order one in for me but if they can't I'll definitely do that. Thanks for the recommendation!

And were you being serious when you said 'whats wrong with kinky tubes'?


----------



## coelacanth

spiderm0nkey, those mods sound awesome. Make sure to upload some gigantic pics when you're all done. =)

I've also been wanting to make a number of cuts to the metal inside the case.

My dremel exploded (luckily the housing bore the brunt of the bits flying everywhere, and my hand came away unscathed), so for the time being I'm SOL.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
spiderm0nkey, those mods sound awesome. Make sure to upload some gigantic pics when you're all done. =)

I've also been wanting to make a number of cuts to the metal inside the case.

My dremel exploded (luckily the housing bore the brunt of the bits flying everywhere, and my hand came away unscathed), so for the time being I'm SOL.

Thanks, I'm really looking forward to getting it all sorted. I'll miss having the rad outside the case because it stays nice and cool no matter what but I doubt there'll be much change putting it in the bottom of the case. Can't wait to get started next week


----------



## BreakDown

ok, here is a stupid question, but i just have to ask.

How do you install another front fan on the cm690, and moreover, can you have 2 fans in front, and still have 3 unused bays? is there anyway around that?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

How do you install another front fan on the cm690
Zip ties. I only used 2 on top and the fan stays put.









Quote:

still have 3 unused bays?
An 80mm fan might just fit, but there would be gaps on the side.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Zip ties. I only used 2 on top and the fan stays put.

An 80mm fan might just fit, but there would be gaps on the side.


3 is how many you need free lol. works better if you suspend the fan with 4 zip ties in the corners

kinky tubes


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Zip ties. I only used 2 on top and the fan stays put.
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...pictureid=8317

An 80mm fan might just fit, but there would be gaps on the side.


note how i snipped the IMG tags









Q: what edging stuff did you use around that fan?

@squirtmonkey: dang girl. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


However there is reason to the chaos. Those of you who pick up on small details will notice that I've gone from a Black Ice 120 to a 240! As well as going from the cute little kitchen container to a big, real tank. 
Very soon (next Thursday in fact), everything will be pulled out of the case and the water cooling removed. I plan to de-rivet the case into a few smaller pieces and make some significant cuts into the body.

Where is that rad going? On the bottom of the case! :O Madness! I've worked out that I can cut a small segment from the bottom of the HDD cage to allow my radiator to slide in there. I will lose 2 possibly 3 HDD bays but I'm not concerned as all I need to do is buy a second 1TB drive and I then have enough space to keep me happy for a long time yet.

The silly metal honeycomb grills at the bottom of the case will be cut out, as well as a hole at the HDD end of the case. I switched fans in my power supply and the metal honeycomb prevents the fan from sucking in enough air and my power supply overheats which is why I have the case on a shoebox with a fan underneath pushing air into the psu.

The case is then going to go to a friendly panelbeater (if I can find one) who will give it a good spray over with black and green metallic paint. (boo to flat black!) Then I get to put it all back together with a few special little things added into the cooling loop: copper joints. I have 3 elbow joints and will need some special 45 degree angle joints made up for the radiator as the barbs will be in the HDD cage and if I don't put some 45 degree joints on, I'll lose all my HDD bays or my tubes will kink badly. Luckily my bf has a mate who bends copper so I'll get my joints made up nice and cheap. Kinda hoping that I can chrome dip them to make it all match haha.


If it were me, I'd top mount the radiator since you could push/pull fan it if it were top mounted, stick the pump in the 5.25" bay, and mount the reservoir vertically along the bays or back of the case.

In *my* opinion it would look better, but if you're going for a unique look, you'd definitely get it!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Anyways.

Some may say that I've taken a step back regarding my pc. It looks like ass at the moment especially when you consider that I've gone from this:

to this:

Oh man I just got home from school and saw the pictures. The jam jars are classic!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
If it were me, I'd top mount the radiator since you could push/pull fan it if it were top mounted, stick the pump in the 5.25" bay, and mount the reservoir vertically along the bays or back of the case.

In *my* opinion it would look better, but if you're going for a unique look, you'd definitely get it!

I've certainly considered doing it that way however due to heat rising and my current setup putting out a LOT of heat, I decided to go for a unique look and have the radiator at the bottom. It means that I can push the hot air out the bottom before it gets a chance to move into the case.

Plus I've never seen anyone put a dual rad in the bottom of this case before so I want to be the first to do it and try something new.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I've certainly considered doing it that way however due to heat rising and my current setup putting out a LOT of heat, I decided to go for a unique look and have the radiator at the bottom. It means that I can push the hot air out the bottom before it gets a chance to move into the case. 
*
Plus I've never seen anyone put a dual rad in the bottom of this case before so I want to be the first to do it and try something new.*


it's been done







\\

but, that makes no difference to the outcome, IMHO. Virtually everything you do in your life has already been done - multiple times, by other people.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Plus I've never seen anyone put a dual rad in the bottom of this case before so I want to be the first to do it and try something new.


ya its been done by a member here not to long ago but i still like it more then having it on the top or back. i can try to find it for u if u want.

FOUND: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6732031


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

Q: what edging stuff did you use around that fan?
A: Wonderfoam! - plain ol' foam sheeting folded in falf and wedged in the gaps.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
ya its been done by a member here not to long ago but i still like it more then having it on the top or back. i can try to find it for u if u want.

FOUND: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6732031

Ah okay. Btw that link took me straight back to the top of this page.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Ah okay. Btw that link took me straight back to the top of this page.


Worked for me, try this instead:
http://www.overclock.net/6732031-post6391.html


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


Worked for me, try this instead:
http://www.overclock.net/6732031-post6391.html


worked ;D


----------



## TwoCables

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6732031

There.


----------



## TwoCables

Wait a second....... I know why it worked for you when you first posted it: because you had already been there. Now that I've been there, the original posted URL works.


----------



## gotspeed

hey twoposts there is a edit button








i think i might change my name on oc.net to gotfirst... lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hey twoposts there is a edit button








i think i might change my name on Overclock.net to gotfirst... lol

Yes, there is indeed an Edit button. But there people who were viewing the thread. You see, I have a rule: if I make a post and discover that I need to edit it, I first refresh and see if anyone is viewing the thread. If nobody is viewing the thread, then I edit it as quickly as possible. But if people are already viewing it, then I just make another post.

But yeah, I was actually wondering how you managed to get the first post on this page. lol I was like "how does he DO that?!"
"


----------



## Axxess+

Added a new fan on the front. Note that I attached it with wire ties very quickly, as I will get a new TriCool soon, and wanted to try it before.
Pretty nice, I even took the meshes for the top, to limit the dust coming in.
Did a minor difference on my temps.
Idle: 19C, with my 9700 and current ambiant is 21C. THAT'S AIRFLOW
Load: 28-29C, after 1 hour of Prime95.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

damn goatspeed...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Added a new fan on the front. Note that I attached it with wire ties very quickly, as I will get a new TriCool soon, and wanted to try it before.
Pretty nice, I even took the meshes for the top, to limit the dust coming in.
Did a minor difference on my temps.
Idle: 19C, with my 9700 and current ambiant is 21C. THAT'S AIRFLOW
Load: 28-29C, after 1 hour of Prime95.


It is absolutely impossible to make an object cooler than air using air. If the ambient temperature is 21, then it's absolutely impossible to have an idle temperature of 19Â°C. I apologize, but these temperatures are very inaccurate. It is likely that they are at least about 10Â°C higher.


----------



## dartuil

my HDD are about 38-42Â°C that is dangerous or no? im a bit afraid, im right or wrong?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

no that's fine. normal operating temp.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


my HDD are about 38-42Â°C that is dangerous or no? im a bit afraid, im right or wrong?


It's only dangerous if it begins to exceed 50 to 55Â°C.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It is absolutely impossible to make an object cooler than air using air. If the ambient temperature is 21, then it's absolutely impossible to have an idle temperature of 19Â°C. I apologize, but these temperatures are very inaccurate. It is likely that they are at least about 10Â°C higher.


It seems that Everest, Speedfan and HW Monitor can't put out good temps then. Or that my thermostat does not show the good temp. The latter is the most probable.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


It seems that Everest, Speedfan and HW Monitor can't put out good temps then. Or that my thermostat does not show the good temp. The latter is the most probable.


21Â°C is 69.8Â°F. So, does it feel like it's probably 69.8Â°F?

But still, those temps are really low. What's the core voltage?


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


21Â°C is 69.8Â°F. So, does it feel like it's probably 69.8Â°F?

But still, those temps are really low. What's the core voltage?


Stock voltages, so something like 1.325, I think.
@ 3.5 Ghz, here.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Stock voltages, so something like 1.325, I think.
@ 3.5 Ghz, here.


Well then those temperatures are definitely at least 10Â°C higher than that.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well then those temperatures are definitely at least 10Â°C higher than that.


butthurt, you seem to be.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


butthurt, you seem to be.


I know you're joking, but seriously: they're wrong. With that voltage, they should be about 10Â°C higher.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I know you're joking, but seriously: they're wrong. With that voltage, they should be about 10Â°C higher.


Then why do I get the same readings in each programs ?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Then why do I get the same readings in each programs ?


because the sensors themselves are reporting incorrect temperatures? It is literally impossible for air cooled temps to be below air temperature, unless you know a way around the laws of physics.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


because the sensors themselves are reporting incorrect temperatures? It is literally impossible for air cooled temps to be below air temperature, unless you know a way around the laws of physics.


Screw yo' physics, dawg.

It seems it is not my mobo's sensors, but rather my thermostat's sensor that is clunked.
It's placed in a very high spot, so the heat in the room always influences it's showed temps.
I always leave my windows open(Quebecer here, it's about 5C outside) so my room doesn't go over 24C in about an hour.
And since cold air goes down, all the cool air goes directly in my computer, which is on ground level.
Which all explains my temps.
My temps are exact, it is my ambiant temps that aren't.
If I truly left my windows closed and booted up Prime95, my temps would go up in the mid-30s easily, but with my windows open, and my room temps to 17-18C, my idle temp can't go over 21C.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


because the sensors themselves are reporting incorrect temperatures? It is literally impossible for air cooled temps to be below air temperature, unless you know a way around the laws of physics.


windchill.....
lol but ya idle temps never go below room temps. the best i ever got was 1.5-2 c above room temp. if your using a clock to messure room temp leave it next to the front of the computer to get the room temp.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


windchill.....is a human experience and has no effect on computer parts
lol but ya idle temps never go below room temps. the best i ever got was 1.5-2 c above room temp. if your using a clock to messure room temp leave it next to the front of the computer to get the room temp.


fixed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Then why do I get the same readings in each programs ?

Because they're using the wrong Tj. Max for your CPU.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
windchill.....
lol but ya idle temps never go below room temps. the best i ever got was 1.5-2 c above room temp. if your using a clock to messure room temp leave it next to the front of the computer to get the room temp.

fixed.

hey you don't know that maybe the computer will feeling cooler then it really was
lmao


----------



## YaGit(TM)

---








---


----------



## xd_1771

I don't have time to take any picture just yet, but I own a CM 690 - currently unmodded, but with plans to purchase a side window panel replacement from NCIX.







Great case so far, esp. with the air cooling options.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


Worked for me, try this instead:
http://www.overclock.net/6732031-post6391.html


Oh that worked







It's actually not quite what I'm doing so I may potentially be the first to cut only a segment out of the HDD cage to fit the rad, rather than removing the whole cage.

And thanks to whoever the heck it was that suggested going through newegg. I got a reply back from the people that were originally stocking the board and they won't be getting it in anymore. As soon as I have the cash, newegg it is!


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Because they're using the wrong Tj. Max for your CPU.


And how would one change this said Tj. Max ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


And how would one change this said Tj. Max ?


Unfortunately, I don't know what your CPU's Tj. Max is, but I do know that HWMonitor's Tj. Max can be changed very easily. But for the others you're using, I don't know yet just because I don't use them.









Open hwmonitorw.ini
Change the value for *CPU_0_TJMAX* to something about 10Â°C higher.
Save it and it's done.
But, until somebody comes along and tells you what a more-accurate reading would be than simply saying "10 degrees higher", you'll have to use this for now. I'm only saying 10 degrees higher because it seems like every time I see this voltage being used with this kind of cooling with this ambient temperatures, the load temp is always about 45 to 50Â°C with the Small FFTs test - sometimes slightly higher.

More than that, with this voltage, it is impossible to have idle temperatures even the same as the ambient temp. They should be at _least_ 5-10Â°C warmer than ambient at idle.

So, this is a very educated guess.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Unfortunately, I don't know what your CPU's Tj. Max is, but I do know that HWMonitor's Tj. Max can be changed very easily. But for the others you're using, I don't know yet just because I don't use them.









Open hwmonitorw.ini
Change the value for *CPU_0_TJMAX* to something about 10Â°C higher.
Save it and it's done.
But, until somebody comes along and tells you what a more-accurate reading would be than simply saying "10 degrees higher", you'll have to use this for now. I'm only saying 10 degrees higher because it seems like every time I see this voltage being used with this kind of cooling with this ambient temperatures, the load temp is always about 45 to 50Â°C with the Small FFTs test - sometimes slightly higher.

More than that, with this voltage, it is impossible to have idle temperatures even the same as the ambient temp. They should be at _least_ 5-10Â°C warmer than ambient at idle.

So, this is a very educated guess.


If you say that it's al least 10 degrees higher, we still have to take in note it is a 9700 that I have here, and that the max temperature I saw with my off-temps was with Prime95 was 31C. It _can't_ go to 50C.


----------



## gotspeed

i think it depends on where the room temp is coming from if its pulling a room temp from 15 feet away it might not be accurate and with a dual core cpu with a good copper heat sink he may only be 2-5C off and wouldn't be a big deal if those are idle temps. if those are load temps then its a different story

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Oh that worked







It's actually not quite what I'm doing so I may potentially be the first to cut only a segment out of the HDD cage to fit the rad, rather than removing the whole cage.

And thanks to whoever the heck it was that suggested going through newegg. I got a reply back from the people that were originally stocking the board and they won't be getting it in anymore. As soon as I have the cash, newegg it is!

it was me








you got to go threw myus.com to newegg lol. let me know how it works and how much they charge would be nice to know if its worth while to others or just a waste of time. it sounds like there pretty good tho


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i think it depends on where the room temp is coming from if its pulling a room temp from 15 feet away it might not be accurate and with a dual core cpu with a good copper heat sink he may only be 2-5C off and wouldn't be a big deal if those are idle temps. if those are load temps then its a different story

it was me








you got to go threw myus.com to newegg lol. let me know how it works and how much they charge would be nice to know if its worth while to others or just a waste of time. it sounds like there pretty good tho

I will







I dont' too much about how much they'll charge because I neeeeeed that board. The only other black and green 775 board is the UT X48 T3RS which is $357 and I don't want to pay that much for a 775 board when the only difference between that one and the one I want is an extra heatpipe going out the back of the case.

As soon as I have the money I'll put the order through to newegg for that board. They sell it cheaper after the currency conversion than where I was going to get it from.


----------



## BreakDown

Some newbie questions:

Does a 14mm fan fit on the bottom of the case?
How do you atach another fan on the front, without using staps.
Are there any good blue led fans to illuminate the case (i do want them to be SILENT) i dont care if they are expenisve fans, but they have to be good. (or is it better to buy a cathode?)

i want simple illumination, not over the top "look at me".

thanks


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Some newbie questions:

Does a 14mm fan fit on the bottom of the case?
How do you atach another fan on the front, without using staps.
Are there any good blue led fans to illuminate the case (i do want them to be SILENT) i dont care if they are expenisve fans, but they have to be good. (or is it better to buy a cathode?)

i want simple illumination, not over the top "look at me".

thanks

cathodes would be best bet i think since if you don't want it lit up you can turn them off 2 works very well one at the top and one on the bottom
a 14mm fan fits in the bottom as long as you don't have a long power supply 750+ normally.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Some newbie questions:

Does a 14mm fan fit on the bottom of the case?
*How do you atach another fan on the front, without using staps.*
Are there any good blue led fans to illuminate the case (i do want them to be SILENT) i dont care if they are expenisve fans, but they have to be good. (or is it better to buy a cathode?)

i want simple illumination, not over the top "look at me".

thanks

Without using straps ? I don't think you can, except if you really want to go complicated. Just get wire ties.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Hope nobody minds but I just thought I'd share the link on this new Cooler Master case.

http://www.coolermaster.com/news.php...tter=2&id=6188


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Some newbie questions:
How do you atach another fan on the front, without using staps.

This might also work, and for some pic's check a older post of mine here


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Some newbie questions:

Does a 14mm fan fit on the bottom of the case?
How do you atach another fan on the front, without using staps.
Are there any good blue led fans to illuminate the case (i do want them to be SILENT) i dont care if they are expenisve fans, but they have to be good. (or is it better to buy a cathode?)

i want simple illumination, not over the top "look at me".

thanks

yes a 14cm fan fits at the bottom
good quiet blue fans would be of the Yate Loon or CM variety
and attaching a second fan to the front can either be sort of "stuffed in there" with foam around it and such, zip tied, or slotted into a professional cage like a scythe kama bay or CM 3-5.25" to 5 3.5" bays or whatever it is.

@the tj max thing, i could be wrong, but i don't think AMD has a tj max. AFAIK that's an intel measurement.


----------



## biaxident

hi im new to overclock.net and i want to join cm690 club







Unmodded case btw









By lokiley, shot with DSC-P72 at 2009-11-21









By lokiley, shot with DSC-P72 at 2009-11-21


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biaxident* 
hi im new to overclock.net and i want to join cm690 club







Unmodded case btw

Here's a warning for you. Someone WILL tell you that your cables could use some work. Be prepared







Looks quite nice though







Sometimes I prefer the clean, unmodded 690. *looks wistfully at the messy 690 sitting next to her*


----------



## biaxident

thx dude! and talking about the cables i will work on that!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
If you say that it's al least 10 degrees higher, we still have to take in note it is a 9700 that I have here, and that the max temperature I saw with my off-temps was with Prime95 was 31C. It _can't_ go to 50C.

I made a thread about this in order to get the truth:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...emp-setup.html


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I made a thread about this in order to get the truth:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...emp-setup.html


I'm happy we finally cleared that out.








... I can't resist. I TOLD YOU.
Well, since we have this out of our way...

I'm pretty impressed by the performance of the 9700. It did not only made my CPU temp fall, but since it's makes a nice win tunnel, my mobo's temp fell too !


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


I'm happy we finally cleared that out.








... I can't resist. I TOLD YOU.
Well, since we have this out of our way...

I'm pretty impressed by the performance of the 9700. It did not only made my CPU temp fall, but since it's makes a nice win tunnel, my mobo's temp fell too !


But you never told me that these run much cooler or anything like that. By making that thread, I learned something that I guess you could have told me. Like I said before, I don't know AMD's very well.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But you never told me that these run much cooler or anything like that. By making that thread, I learned something that I guess you could have told me. Like I said before, I don't know AMD's very well.

I did not really thought about it. I thought you know. But oh well, at least now we have an answer. =D


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I did not really thought about it. I thought you know. But oh well, at least now we have an answer. =D

But if I knew, then why would I have persisted?


----------



## BreakDown

Ok, im asking everywhere, but ill ask here aswell (hope im not bothering you).

I need a 120mm and 140mm fans, both with blue led, and i need them to be silent. I dont mind if its an expensive fan, i just need it to be good.

I would also like opinions or equivalent fans to Noctua NF-S12B-FLX-1200.

Cheers.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


Ok, im asking everywhere, but ill ask here aswell (hope im not bothering you).

I need a 120mm and 140mm fans, both with blue led, and i need them to be silent. I dont mind if its an expensive fan, i just need it to be good.

I would also like opinions or equivalent fans to Noctua NF-S12B-FLX-1200.

Cheers.



like i said before if you don't want the lights really bright do cold cathodes, so you can turn them off when you don't want the light, if your going to do led fans just get the coolermaster r4-l2s and put them in the top of the case,front drive bay, rear, and bottom and your done. there 19db and move a good amount of air and there cheap. you can get them in a 2 pack for a little over 10 bucks, you can't hear them, and they move enough air to keep a i7 and gtx 295, both over clocked 3.5 cpu and 680 core(stock 576, 82c with auto fan and the evga back plate) cool and you can still sleep in the same room with it on.

non led 4 pack:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103052
led 2 pack:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103022


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


like i said before if you don't want the lights really bright do cold cathodes, so you can turn them off when you don't want the light, if your going to do led fans just get the coolermaster r4-l2s and put them in the top of the case,front drive bay, rear, and bottom and your done. there 19db and move a good amount of air and there cheap. you can get them in a 2 pack for a little over 10 bucks, you can't hear them, and they move enough air to keep a i7 and gtx 295, both over clocked 3.5 cpu and 680 core(stock 576, 82c with auto fan and the evga back plate) cool and you can still sleep in the same room with it on.

non led 4 pack:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103052
led 2 pack:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103022


I took notice of what you said. I just want to be open to both possibilities. Ive read that cathodes are not good beacause they create static electricity and that can harm the pc. i dont have a clue if its true or not, and thats why im looking for led fans, if it turns out not to be true, i can just buy noctuas or Scythe fans.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


I took notice of what you said. I just want to be open to both possibilities. Ive read that cathodes are not good beacause they create static electricity and that can harm the pc. i dont have a clue if its true or not, and thats why im looking for led fans, if it turns out not to be true, i can just buy noctuas or Scythe fans.


i have had cold cathodes in my case for the last 10 months with no problems, its on 24/7 and i only have had 1 stick of ram fail well i was bumping my o/c up and it was replaced under warranty with out question.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Hope nobody minds but I just thought I'd share the link on this new Cooler Master case.

http://www.coolermaster.com/news.php...tter=2&id=6188


Its a cool case







only thing i dont like is that picture on the side, it isnt looking that awsome as desktop background...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Its a cool case







only thing i dont like is that picture on the side, it isnt looking that awsome as desktop background...










can you say blown up low rez ftl


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

eurgh that red is done horribly.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Ok, im asking everywhere, but ill ask here aswell (hope im not bothering you).

I need a 120mm and 140mm fans, both with blue led, and i need them to be silent. I dont mind if its an expensive fan, i just need it to be good.

I would also like opinions or equivalent fans to Noctua NF-S12B-FLX-1200.

Cheers.

Well, there's the Tricool
for the 120mm and this for the 140mm, but I don't really know it will glow blue, since it's a white LED.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


Ok, im asking everywhere, but ill ask here aswell (hope im not bothering you).

I need a 120mm and 140mm fans, both with blue led, and i need them to be silent. I dont mind if its an expensive fan, i just need it to be good.

I would also like opinions or equivalent fans to Noctua NF-S12B-FLX-1200.

Cheers.


Vantec Spectrum UVLED fans. They move around 60cfm and if you have them on a fan controller they are incredibly quiet. They have blue LED's in them which can easily be changed should you decide you want a different colour.

I have 2 of them on my radiator and they do a damn good job of cooling as well as being pretty quiet. You'll never get a silent fan unless it moves very little to no air.

Also Cooler Master do a 14cm fan with blue LED's that moves a decent amount of air and IS completely silent. I have one in my power supply now. When I tested it, the only thing the psu was plugged into was the wall and that fan and there was no sound from the fan whatsoever.


----------



## coelacanth

CM 690 for $46.33 shipped after tax and rebate.

From newegg.
$64.99, free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137
There's a $25 rebate here:
http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfil...ov2509lh15.pdf


----------



## savnac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
CM 690 for $46.33 shipped after tax and rebate.

From newegg.
$64.99, free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137
There's a $25 rebate here:
http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfil...ov2509lh15.pdf

Dang, beat me to it. Great deal for anyone waiting for one of these. Almost as good as the deal I got 2 years ago $35 AR from CompUSA on Black Friday.


----------



## dartuil

i really like this case







it can do fit long GPU as 5870 what can i ask more .? btw the max longer is 31cm im wrong?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Coolermaster says the max is 31.5 cm. Official schematic + additional unofficial measurements.


----------



## dartuil

you the man thanks a lot


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


i really like this case







it can do fit long GPU as 5870 what can i ask more .? btw the max longer is 31cm im wrong?


i can fit my 295 in it with about 1 inch between it and the hard drive cage. the closest spot to the card is just a flat piece on the bottom of the cd bays, also if you really needed to you could trim it back with out any problem.


----------



## dartuil

i think my next card will be 5850 or 5870 i wait for availability first


----------



## treefrog07

I just got an email from Newegg - CM-690 $39.99 (after $25 rebate), free shipping:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


CM 690 for $46.33 shipped after tax and rebate.

From newegg.
$64.99, free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137
There's a $25 rebate here:
http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfil...ov2509lh15.pdf



Quote:



Originally Posted by *treefrog07*


I just got an email from Newegg - CM-690 $39.99 (after $25 rebate), free shipping:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137


so did he lol


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


so did he lol


I just noticed it on their site, and decided to add taxes to the total (9.75% in LA County).

I paid $79.99 (+tax) for my 690 in September 2008...worth every penny!!!


----------



## savnac

COOLER MASTER RC-690 + OCZ 500W modXstream Power Supply

Combo Discount: -$15.00
Combo Price: $114.98
$25.00 Mail-In Rebate Card pdf
$25.00 Mail-In Rebate pdf
Price After Mail-In Rebate(s): $64.98
10 % OCZ discount -$6.50
Final Price = 58.48
Plus free shipping on both

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1691407


----------



## doat

Well i am back and i got a Q9550 clocked at 4ghz at 1.35V and will be trying to drop the volts a bit. The only problem i have now is my dam signature i cannot remove or add any links without getting a BB code value is too high message, which makes no sense


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well i am back and i got a Q9550 clocked at 4ghz at 1.35V and will be trying to drop the volts a bit. The only problem i have now is my dam signature i cannot remove or add any links without getting a BB code value is too high message, which makes no sense

how easy was the o/c on that q9550? same as what is in my gf's little rig and im trying to convince her to get a zalman 9700 or w/e and o/c it a bit.


----------



## sbalbaguio

Hi guys! This is my first build since my last desktop way back 1999!










I7 920
DX58SO
6GB Kingston DDR3 (upgrading soon!)
HEC Cougar 1000W ( I want a Corsair HX1000!)
320GB Western Digital Caviar Blue (incoming 1Tb caviar black this weekend!)
Palit GTX260 216SP (still waiting for 300 series before my next upgrade)
Cooler Master V8

and of course, the CM 690! Let me join the club!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well i am back and i got a Q9550 clocked at 4ghz at 1.35V and will be trying to drop the volts a bit. The only problem i have now is my dam signature i cannot remove or add any links without getting a BB code value is too high message, which makes no sense

nice doat








I had the same issue with the signature, you should try to remove as much useless codes as you can, maybe rewrite it all, helped for me...








but why again crap intel?kidding, that cpu rocks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbalbaguio* 
Hi guys! This is my first build since my last desktop way back 1999!
I7 920
DX58SO
6GB Kingston DDR3 (upgrading soon!)
HEC Cougar 1000W ( I want a Corsair HX1000!)
320GB Western Digital Caviar Blue (incoming 1Tb caviar black this weekend!)
Palit GTX260 216SP (still waiting for 300 series before my next upgrade)
Cooler Master V8
and of course, the CM 690! Let me join the club!

Nice rig







good job on the cable management too


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well i am back and i got a Q9550 clocked at 4ghz at 1.35V and will be trying to drop the volts a bit. The only problem i have now is my dam signature i cannot remove or add any links without getting a BB code value is too high message, which makes no sense

i had that too a while ago; i figure the only logical explanation for my code being over the limit is that the limit has been lowered.


----------



## doat

Intel > AMD overclocking this q9550 was not really that hard because i had someone help me the only problem that is annoying me at the moment is the stuck sensor. It says the hottest core temp is 36C and has been that was all day except for when i ran linx. I have the window open next to my pc and it is cold as tits outside, 55F, and when it is this cold with the window open my temps would drop to 28C with my q66. Load temps on this q9550 are 58C max when linx ran the last few minutes of the test but throughout most of the test it was at 44C.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


i had that too a while ago; i figure the only logical explanation for my code being over the limit is that the limit has been lowered.



It's the only reason why I removed mine. I couldn't get it to work with anything else in the sig.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Intel > AMD overclocking this q9550 was not really that hard because i had someone help me the only problem that is annoying me at the moment is the stuck sensor. It says the hottest core temp is 36C and has been that was all day except for when i ran linx. I have the window open next to my pc and it is cold as tits outside, 55F, and when it is this cold with the window open my temps would drop to 28C with my q66. Load temps on this q9550 are 58C max when linx ran the last few minutes of the test but throughout most of the test it was at 44C.


qoute meh








dont wanna start a fight, but i think amd and intel are on the same line... both produce amazing chips, and they all perform darn good...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbalbaguio*


Hi guys! This is my first build since my last desktop way back 1999!

I7 920
DX58SO
6GB Kingston DDR3 (upgrading soon!)
HEC Cougar 1000W ( I want a Corsair HX1000!)
320GB Western Digital Caviar Blue (incoming 1Tb caviar black this weekend!)
Palit GTX260 216SP (still waiting for 300 series before my next upgrade)
Cooler Master V8

and of course, the CM 690! Let me join the club!


Whoa. Nice upgrade!

If you want to join the club, then see the first post of this thread.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


qoute meh








dont wanna start a fight, but i think amd and intel are on the same line... both produce amazing chips, and they all perform darn good...










Well too bad because you just started one!!!!

Not really


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well too bad because you just started one!!!!

Not really









lol...







i wont continue, doesnt matter what you say...xD


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol...







i wont continue, doesnt matter what you say...xD

Everything i say matters to all because i am awesome. Have fun with your crappy non 4ghz cpu


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I agree with Bastiaan. The overclocking depends greatly on the chip and the board and the ram blah blah. Both companies make some great CPU's and unless you've overclocked a chip from each company with the same specifications on the same board and ram and actually PROVED (could be tough to do lol) that one is better than the other, I think it's unfair to say that one of them is better









Intel vs AMD is simply a matter of personal preference although Intel are kinda out in front atm with the release of the sexy i7 stuff. I'm sure AMD will catch up though.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I agree with Bastiaan. The overclocking depends greatly on the chip and the board and the ram blah blah. Both companies make some great CPU's and unless you've overclocked a chip from each company with the same specifications on the same board and ram and actually PROVED (could be tough to do lol) that one is better than the other, I think it's unfair to say that one of them is better









Intel vs AMD is simply a matter of personal preference although Intel are kinda out in front atm with the release of the sexy i7 stuff. I'm sure AMD will catch up though.


Yea i think it is personal preference as well but i like to mess with people by saying intel is better only because i have more experience with intel.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Everything i say matters to all because i am awesome. Have fun with your crappy non 4ghz cpu

hehe fail, mine will run 4ghz easy








i did it for benching etc, and it was stable, but i dont need it, so i dont clock it 24/7 on 4ghz









some guys have had their phII 965 on 4.6ghz... on air, beat that








btw, the stock speed of your cpu is 2.83ghz, mine is 3.4ghz, beat that









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820327 just saw this one, guess he's on phase...


----------



## doat

I have step speed on so when i am just surfing the net or whatever it is at stock speed and 1.1000V, which is my VID







and when i do something more cpu intensive it rams up to 4ghz easy. The only thing holding me back is my ram i am already pushing them by clocking them to 943mhz from 800.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hehe fail, mine will run 4ghz easy








i did it for benching etc, and it was stable, but i dont need it, so i dont clock it 24/7 on 4ghz









some guys have had their phII 965 on 4.6ghz... on air, beat that








btw, the stock speed of your cpu is 2.83ghz, mine is 3.4ghz, beat that









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820327 just saw this one, guess he's on phase...









well i have 8 cpu's and i could o/c to 4ghz on air if i wasn't lazy, i7 ftw!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Yea i think it is personal preference as well but i like to mess with people by saying intel is better only because i have more experience with intel.









Mega lol. I've only ever had experience with AMD. I always believed that to go to Intel was to go to the dark side. My maturity levels have since improved haha. About to get a Q9400. They look like good overclockers and they're better priced than an i7 too. Overclocked it should perform pretty damn well.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Mega lol. I've only ever had experience with AMD. I always believed that to go to Intel was to go to the dark side. My maturity levels have since improved haha. About to get a Q9400. They look like good overclockers and they're better priced than an i7 too. Overclocked it should perform pretty damn well.

why not get a Q9550 microcenter has them for $70 off for a few more days i think

Q9550:$169.99
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0299412
Q9400:$189.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-131-_-Product


----------



## TedSouza

Hello... Does this case, the RC 690 supports the OCZ 850w power supply? And, does the HD 5870 fits in?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TedSouza* 
Hello... Does this case, the RC 690 supports the OCZ 850w power supply? And, does the HD 5870 fits in?

yes yes and yes


----------



## doat

I bought my Q9550 from micro center and got it for $184 after tax, which was $14, and i got a magical Q9550 with a vid of 1.1000 or 1.2000 it fluctuates.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

you guys cant beat one thing, the 3.4ghz on stock cpu...







and that for only 180 euro's....xD
the i7 920 is for sale for 233 euro at the same shop... so that a big difference...xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
yes yes and yes

Oh, and yes.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
why not get a Q9550 microcenter has them for $70 off for a few more days i think

Q9550:$169.99
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0299412
Q9400:$189.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-131-_-Product

Coz I don't live in the states?







And doesn't look like either of those sites will ship outside of the US. Plus I don't have cash for the next little while too.

NZ prices:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz Socket 775 $292.50
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz Socket 775 $386.21

Plus by the time I have the money, the microcenter price would be back up to $240 which translates to $327 NZ. Then include postage if I have it shipped to a US address first through MyUS.com and I'll be looking at over the price of what I could get it from here







I wish I lived in the states sometimes just for the great prices you guys get.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Coz I don't live in the states?







And doesn't look like either of those sites will ship outside of the US. Plus I don't have cash for the next little while too.

NZ prices:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz Socket 775 $292.50
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz Socket 775 $386.21

Plus by the time I have the money, the microcenter price would be back up to $240 which translates to $327 NZ. Then include postage if I have it shipped to a US address first through MyUS.com and I'll be looking at over the price of what I could get it from here







I wish I lived in the states sometimes just for the great prices you guys get.

did you order that board yet?


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


why not get a Q9550 microcenter has them for $70 off for a few more days i think

Q9550:$169.99
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0299412
Q9400:$189.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-131-_-Product


Micro Center prices for CPU's are in store sales only.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone !!


----------



## dartuil

yes happy thanksgiving guys








i want to buy the OCZ Glaciator Max and i saw it is 165mm will my case fit it well?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


did you order that board yet?


No I haven't. I decided to not go through MyUS as it was going to be a bit messy. I would have to go to my bank and add a secondary address to my debit card etc. There was a place called motherboardpro.com who had the T3RS (model up from the one I wanted) for even cheaper than the board I had my eye on initially. Plus they will ship to NZ so since it requires very little time to set up, I'll get it through them.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


No I haven't. I decided to not go through MyUS as it was going to be a bit messy. I would have to go to my bank and add a secondary address to my debit card etc. There was a place called motherboardpro.com who had the T3RS (model up from the one I wanted) for even cheaper than the board I had my eye on initially. Plus they will ship to NZ so since it requires very little time to set up, I'll get it through them.


nice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Micro Center prices for CPU's are in store sales only.


o sorry about that i though they did shipping from there site too.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


nice

o sorry about that i though they did shipping from there site too.










No worries







I appreciate the help!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


yes happy thanksgiving guys








i want to buy the OCZ Glaciator Max and i saw it is 165mm will my case fit it well?


The 690 accepts coolers up to 176.7mm in height.

Happy Thanksgiving, All!!!


----------



## sbalbaguio

I finally got a WD Caviar Black 1TB!

By the way, I used to place my HDD at the top but since I tried it at the bottom, it lowered my CPU and video card temps by 2-3C. Can anybody else try this? Or maybe mine is just an isolated case. Weird, haha!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Is that plastic on your mobo screws? - Aren't they are supposed to make contact with the metal to ground the board?

Regardless, nice job on the cable management. Tidy.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbalbaguio* 
I finally got a WD Caviar Black 1TB!

By the way, I used to place my HDD at the top but since I tried it at the bottom, it lowered my CPU and video card temps by 2-3C. Can anybody else try this? Or maybe mine is just an isolated case. Weird, haha!

Nice cable management!









Mine is very messy compared to that








My HDD is at the middle right now, never changed so hard to say... Will try later on









By the way, whats that stuff on your mobo screws? Is it really plastic? Why did u put it there?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

GUYZ

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/cm690ii/


----------



## sweffymo

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/cm690ii/










Edit: Oops, too slow!


----------



## dartuil

thanks man







i'll get the ocz then


----------



## sweffymo

OK guys, we all have to turn this into the "old" 690 thread and look down upon all "new" 690 owners.


----------



## sbalbaguio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Nice cable management!









Mine is very messy compared to that








My HDD is at the middle right now, never changed so hard to say... Will try later on









By the way, whats that stuff on your mobo screws? Is it really plastic? Why did u put it there?


that's masking tape.

i don't know why did the guy from the store put that in the first place. based on my observations, several techs here in the philippines do that so I didnt bother to change it.

weird, right?


----------



## sbalbaguio

anyway, i found this.

http://www.windowsvistaplace.com/avo...ase/tutorials/


----------



## sbalbaguio

double post sorry


----------



## YaGit(TM)

..regrading that CM690-II Advanced

Quote:



http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/360/RC-690K_360.swf


I love the modern look.. very sleek .. I remember when i saw the 1st CM690 @ first.. I was attracted to it instantly compared seeing it on pics..

I hope to see this new model soon and lets see how..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbalbaguio*


anyway, i found this.

http://www.windowsvistaplace.com/avo...ase/tutorials/


I just read somewhere before an article regarding this and about DIY / static electricity ..

For me I believe in a percentage .. about 80% of all doa mobo purchased online is caused by static from the user at first hand..

I mean you can't touch a new mobo / vga / cpu.. etc out of the box without somehow clearing/grounding yourself..


----------



## coelacanth

CM 690 II. Can't wait.

Only 4 5.25" bays and looks like power and reset are up top somewhere.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
..regrading that CM690-II Advanced

I love the modern look.. very sleek .. I remember when i saw the 1st CM690 @ first.. I was attracted to it instantly compared seeing it on pics..

I hope to see this new model soon and lets see how..









I just read somewhere before an article regarding this and about DIY / static electricity ..

For me I believe in a percentage .. about 80% of all doa mobo purchased online is caused by static from the user at first hand..

I mean you can't touch a new mobo / vga / cpu.. etc out of the box without somehow clearing/grounding yourself..

Ram too. Best thing to do is having the power off but the power cord still plugged in so that the case is earthed, work with no clothes on and be in a concrete room lol. Some people don't seem to realise just how much static electricity we can have going through us and that it's bad for hardware. If you can feel a zap when you touch something, that's heaps of static right there and if you discharge that into some hardware? Unlikely you'll get much life out of that component.

Static electricity is the enemy of all computer components.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Just Finally updated Mine seeing my New PSU arrived I could now Install the EVGA-GTX-295, man thats a beast of a GPU,,


----------



## dartuil

nice rig btw I wait my new silverstone 110cfm and my scythe kaze master and i 'll post screen of my case







i need some cable management help too


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Just Finally updated Mine seeing my New PSU arrived I could now Install the EVGA-GTX-295, man thats a beast of a GPU,,










http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...cEA-750PSU.jpg

where did you get a dual pcb 295 and is it new/able to be registered with evga

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Ram too. Best thing to do is having the power off but the power cord still plugged in so that the case is earthed, work with no clothes on and be in a concrete room lol. Some people don't seem to realise just how much static electricity we can have going through us and that it's bad for hardware. If you can feel a zap when you touch something, that's heaps of static right there and if you discharge that into some hardware? Unlikely you'll get much life out of that component.

Static electricity is the enemy of all computer components.









hehe im i the only one that wants to come over and help build a computer with u? lol jk


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
where did you get a dual pcb 295 and is it new/able to be registered with evga

Yes is brand new and registrable Won it in Folding Competition on OCForums folding Team32


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Yes is brand new and registrable Won it in Folding Competition on OCForums folding Team32

o thats not even cool







. i want a 2nt 295 to see if it helps out with the 3 monitor playback but i don't like the co-op's and would like to be able to get the life time warranty on it from evga like the one i have right now.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 

hehe im i the only one that wants to come over and help build a computer with u? lol jk









trust me... You arnt the only one


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
trust me... You arnt the only one

btw thats also the same way i build all mine but i do it on a wood floor, its a little warmer and softer








we are going down hill again....


----------



## ruffo

Lets see some other painted cm690s I just got too bored looking at that black all day.


















yes i used camera phone so you cant see the bad spots in detail.


----------



## gotspeed

sorry its an all black one but i finally got around to moving the wires around and cleaning every thing up a little today.

new: 2 40mm fans on voltage regulators
new cpu fan holder
relocated fan temp probe (little blue with white dot http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1259383321) to inbetween the cpu and heat pipes
moved the top fans higher out and mounted the rear one on a angle so the top still snaps shut.
and took 3 degs worth of dust out of it lol. temps dropped from 30-33 idle to 27-30 idle now and at a lower fan speed since the probe is working more now.

i wonder if the snap on panels would be swappable with the new one and the one out now?


----------



## Gejimayu

Hello, newbie here! I'd like to join the club!







Here's my 690:


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

doesn't look noob to me... damn nice, apart from the 24 pin. what fan controller is that?


----------



## gotspeed

read the first post how how to join the club







and your in very nice system


----------



## Gejimayu

thanks! I already sent a PM







By the way, the fan controller is a deep cool rockman.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@Gejimayu

Nice rig you got there!


----------



## Gejimayu

Hi Yagit!







Thanks! Your rig is really nice too, especially the color combinations!


----------



## gotspeed

@Gejimayu pull out the hard drive racks that your not using and you may try leaving a space in between the drives


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gejimayu*


thanks! I already sent a PM







By the way, the fan controller is a deep cool rockman.










i sent a PM twice, been waiting 3 weeks or more and still no word on joining club, i have all but given up joining....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye, iandroo is kinda busy with school... you can call yourselve in, only you are not in the list


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
ye, iandroo is kinda busy with school... you can call yourselve in, only you are not in the list









not the same, but know what your sayin ! !


----------



## gotspeed

does any one know if there is a 90 deg adapter for the 24 pin connector? that would send it to the right, like a little block you could plug in? had a idea....


----------



## mrfajita

I am going to be ordering one of these refurbished from Cooler Master either today or tomorrow. for the past week I have been seeing pictures of this case everywhere and I love the design, the pictures are taunting me!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
I am going to be ordering one of these refurbished from Cooler Master either today or tomorrow. for the past week I have been seeing pictures of this case everywhere and I love the design, the pictures are taunting me!

I bought my 690 from CM refurbished too and i didn't see why it was refurbished it looked like it was brand new.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I bought my 690 from CM refurbished too and i didn't see why it was refurbished it looked like it was brand new.

Good to know, I have always had fairly good luck with refurbished stuff as well


----------



## spiderm0nkey

O hai guys. Today I have a nice little challenge for you all. Took my gear out of the case last night so it's all ready to be cut and painted. Am running my system on the desk (lol) but this morning discovered that for some reason, my RAM is under-volting. Should be running at 2.84v. I have it set to this in the bios but Smart Guardian (which has NEVER failed me) is showing that the RAM is running at only 2.33v! Tut tut. I don't doubt that my boyfriend will figure it out but I thought I'd throw it out to the masses to see what you guys think.

Here's a screenie too btw. The 16 degree screenshot was from a while ago, just to show the original settings that I was running at.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
O hai guys. Today I have a nice little challenge for you all. Took my gear out of the case last night so it's all ready to be cut and painted. Am running my system on the desk (lol) but this morning discovered that for some reason, my RAM is under-volting. Should be running at 2.84v. I have it set to this in the bios but Smart Guardian (which has NEVER failed me) is showing that the RAM is running at only 2.33v! Tut tut. I don't doubt that my boyfriend will figure it out but I thought I'd throw it out to the masses to see what you guys think.

Here's a screenie too btw. The 16 degree screenshot was from a while ago, just to show the original settings that I was running at.

Hmmm I'm thinking ghosts.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Hmmm I'm thinking ghosts.









Haha. I'm thinking dodgy voltage regulator. We pushed the volts up to 3.17 and it was still sitting quite low, around 2.4 I think. Went away for a while, came back, turned it on and it was actually reporting being at 3v. So I turned it back down to 2.7v and it's now sitting back at 2.64 like it should







Problem solved so it's gaming time


----------



## mrfajita

Just ordered the refurb CM690.
rsfkevski, You are awesome for giving me the free ship coupon code, I got free UPS 2nd day air shipping with that!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

That's a pretty sweet deal! So damn cheap!

In other news, board is still playing up :'( Giving it to my boyfriend tomorrow to check over. If it's bust I'll use the spare 939 board he has, but it means we gotta go through the boring process of re-overclocking again. Gonna have a hunt around home and find some stuff to sell so I can buy my new board already.


----------



## mobile

This is my first PC I've built, any things you see that you think would improve the look of the cable management let me know


----------



## M1 Abrams

I think you did a real good job!


----------



## Cretz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobile*


This is my first PC I've built, any things you see that you think would improve the look of the cable management let me know




















I have that same power supply, I just realized that Im supposed to run the cables in the back of the case and pull them out of the holes...my cables are all jumbled at the bottom of my case. I wonder if my temps would drop if I organized them neat like that...


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mobile* 
This is my first PC I've built, any things you see that you think would improve the look of the cable management let me know

Well, having no cables would improve it!









Its great, man! Very nice and tidy. I don't think theres anything else u can do, except the occasional "OCD-style" minor tweaking.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Very good mobile, but that 24 pin could be improved.


----------



## mrfajita

Can't wait until tomorrow! I shoveled the snow off my porch as a courtesy to the UPS guy, getting my CM690 delivered tomorrow (hopefully, unless UPS manages to mess something up)


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobile*


This is my first PC I've built, any things you see that you think would improve the look of the cable management let me know

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...3/CIMG1744.jpg

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...3/CIMG1754.jpg


i was reading the email of that before i saw the pictures going o boy another first time builder that has no idea how to do any kind of wire management but as far as i can see looks good. more for the visual effects push the 24 pin wire behind the motherboard tray and may try bringing the lower sata cable up to the bottom of the other sata and have them go behind the video card where they go off the edge and behind but looks good, welcome to the club


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cretz* 
I have that same power supply, I just realized that Im supposed to run the cables in the back of the case and pull them out of the holes...my cables are all jumbled at the bottom of my case. I wonder if my temps would drop if I organized them neat like that...

Well, it's not that you're *supposed* to run the cables back behind the motherboard tray like that, but it's that it's a good idea. There are no rules here.

But I think you would most definitely see a drop in temperatures if you had much better cable management. I don't know by how much, but it could be anywhere from maybe 1Â°C to as much as 5Â°C. Some have seen more. But as always: your results may vary.

However, I think the most important thing is that the better job you do with the cable management, the better the interior looks. And the better the interior looks, the better you feel about your system. The better you feel about your system, the better you take care of it. After all, you built it, so why not make it as perfect as you can?


----------



## gotspeed

^^what he said

FYI: I'm a guy.
WITH TWOPENISES


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
^^what he said

FYI: I'm a guy.
WITH TWOPENISES

lol you sure are special.


----------



## KG363

Very good job. I would want that corsair lettering and logo going horizontally instead of diagonally like it is.


----------



## mrfajita

Wow just got mine set up, and wow I love this case
Compared to my old POS Rosewill case it is practically silent, and dropped my CPU idle temp 10*F, and GPU idle temp by 5*F.
All that, and it looks 500 times nicer










Add me to the club, stock.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Look at all the new people! Yay!

And btw, my motherboard AND ram got fried. Turns out there was a little leak on a patch of resistors right below the cpu and that is what screwed things up. :'(

So now I've purchased the DFI Lanparty UT P45 T3RS, Q9400 and Team Group Dark Xtreem DDR3 6GB triple channel kit running at 1600mhz. It's set me back a lot, to the point that I no longer have any money, even in my savings account









But who cares coz I'm getting sexy new gear xD And I'll start cutting my case next week and then when I have money again (in a fortnight) I'll have it painted.


----------



## bobfig

nevermined


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
But who cares coz I'm getting sexy new gear xD And I'll start cutting my case next week and then when I have money again (in a fortnight) I'll have it painted.

Sorry to hear about all the dead hardware...bummer.







...
But sexy new gear, one of life's (simple?) pleasures.

Once I'm done with exams later this month I'm also going to try my hand at some 690 cutting.

What are you going to use to cut it? Do you have the gear or are you going to have someone else do it?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


nevermined


Lol yeah. I saw on motherboardpro.com that the T3RS was cheaper than the T2RS and I couldn't understand why as I thought the T3RS was the newer model. Turns out the numbers are indicative of the ram type supported haha.

Quote:



Sorry to hear about all the dead hardware...bummer....
But sexy new gear, one of life's (simple?) pleasures.

Once I'm done with exams later this month I'm also going to try my hand at some 690 cutting.

What are you going to use to cut it? Do you have the gear or are you going to have someone else do it?


Got an angle grinder and possibly a dremel as well. Going to try and do it all myself. Although I don't want to ruin the case so I may see if my boyfriend will do it instead


----------



## bobfig

i am thinking hell froze over...... its snowing in houston texas ....... sofar about a 1 Â½" of snow and still falling. for some its not a big deal but here so far south it only snows about every 6-8 years


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


i am thinking hell froze over...... its snowing in houston texas ....... sofar about a 1 Â½" of snow and still falling. for some its not a big deal but here so far south it only snows about every 6-8 years


don't worry its still warm up here in Michigan its 30-40 today and it rained yesterday.


----------



## coelacanth

Los Angeles, CA. 69 degrees. Not a cloud in the sky.

=)


----------



## Axxess+

About 5C here. Snow is supposed to fall tonight.
I love Canada.


----------



## Floy

1Â°C right now. No snow yet.


----------



## mrfajita

About 20*F now, didn't get above 28 today. it was about 2*F this morning when I left for school.
Colorado is cold


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

...never had snow here. ever. lol

saw some on the side of a road in new zealand though


----------



## mrfajita

690 in HDR


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
1Â°C right now. No snow yet.

We should start a club.


----------



## rhem09

newbie here from the philippines

here's my cm 690 no modifications yet just added some fans and fan controller. cable managed


----------



## coelacanth

@Tizmo:

An Arsenal fan in Germany. I guess that's no stranger than an Aston Villa fan in California.
<--------


----------



## Floy

@yellowtoblerone

Nice to see another Gooner here! We should start a club.

@coelacanth

That just shows how widespread the premier league is. No wonder it is the most watched league!

@rhem09

Not bad! Are you using all of your hard drive slots? If not, I would remove all extra trays, it will help with cooling a little bit.


----------



## mtbiker033

I was going to put this in the wanted section but thought to try here first!!

I am looking for a stock side panel with the window. I just ordered an i5/P55 FTW set-up with a dark knight and I am thinking the DK will be too tall for the upper side fan.

Anyone in the club have a stock side panel with window they want to sell?


----------



## nathris

Ok this is officially the best case ever:


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Ok this is officially the best case ever:



















omg that is so sweet, I ordered the same board yesterday and this is exactly what I had in mind!! nice!


----------



## rfjunkie

I recently re-did some of the cable management in my 690.....

And the second to the last picture is of all of my current machines for a group shot...

The last picture is what the inside of my 690 used to look like before cleaning it up a little bit....


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I was going to put this in the wanted section but thought to try here first!!

I am looking for a stock side panel with the window. I just ordered an i5/P55 FTW set-up with a dark knight and I am thinking the DK will be too tall for the upper side fan.

Anyone in the club have a stock side panel with window they want to sell?


Your looking for the stock panel with the window???? the panel with the window is an option you can buy, but its not stock... I have 2 stock panels without windows if you need one....

How tall is that cooler that your getting??? is it the same height as the Vendetta 2??? I know my Vendetta 2 is really close to the window on my "Daily Driver".

The side panel with the window is only 30 bucks.... Side Panel

Or of you want to modify your current side panel here is a kit you can get.... Window Kit


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


I recently re-did some of the cable management in my 690.....

And the second to the last picture is of all of my current machines for a group shot...

The last picture is what the inside of my 690 used to look like before cleaning it up a little bit....


nice fan grills, i think all black looks nice on them tho.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
nice fan grills, i think all black looks nice on them tho.

I got the grills locally at Micro Center and the chrome is all they had.... If they had black in stock I would have probably have got them instead... Maybe... The chrome adds a little "Bling" to the whole inside.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


I got the grills locally at Micro Center and the chrome is all they had.... If they had black in stock I would have probably have got them instead... Maybe... The chrome adds a little "Bling" to the whole inside.


rattle can ftw if you look at it you can see where i taped off the logo so it still looked evil lol
btw i got mine at microcenter too here just outside of Detroit.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


rattle can ftw if you look at it you can see where i taped off the logo so it still looked evil lol
btw i got mine at microcenter too here just outside of Detroit.


Good to know... I will think about painting them. I had one that was chrome on the inside of one of the cases I painted flat black on the inside... It looked looked cool.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Good to know... I will think about painting them. I had one that was chrome on the inside of one of the cases I painted flat black on the inside... It looked looked cool.

one thing tho is make sure you let them dry and letting the smell go away from them before putting back in and running the computer lol


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
one thing tho is make sure you let them dry and letting the smell go away from them before putting back in and running the computer lol

I usually let my painted stuff sit for at least a week before putting it back together... Extra time to cure. I don't think I will be doing any painting until spring.


----------



## Bartmasta

i hope my ocn appliques come soon, then ill put them on as well as all my stickers


----------



## KG363

I can't find any pictures of the cm 690 II mentioned earlier. Anyone know where to find them?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Don't think it's out yet. I've only seen teaser screens of logos and titles.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

I can't find any pictures of the cm 690 II mentioned earlier. Anyone know where to find them?
We could show you but then we'd have to kill you.









Seriously though, I don't think any images been released yet.

EDIT: I take that back, it appears that CM USA twittered this:










link

But now that yous seen this we gotta fit yous with some cement overshoes...


----------



## KG363

Good luck finding me. I've already left the country


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Your looking for the stock panel with the window???? the panel with the window is an option you can buy, but its not stock... I have 2 stock panels without windows if you need one....

How tall is that cooler that your getting??? is it the same height as the Vendetta 2??? I know my Vendetta 2 is really close to the window on my "Daily Driver".

The side panel with the window is only 30 bucks.... Side Panel

Or of you want to modify your current side panel here is a kit you can get.... Window Kit


Understood, yes I was talking about the optional side panel with window (1x120mm) and was wondering if anyone had one they didn't want anymore.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
Understood, yes I was talking about the optional side panel with window (1x120mm) and was wondering if anyone had one they didn't want anymore.

That's what I thought... Just making sure.









Might be easier to just get a window kit from crazypc...


----------



## Bartmasta

wow you guys have nice cases! I wish I had more money so then I could add some stuff to my case

currently I've got 5 fans, 3 of them are blue LED. i might add a blue cold cathode later on.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I can't find any pictures of the cm 690 II mentioned earlier. Anyone know where to find them?

the first pic we saw leaked has now been taken down lol...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
We could show you but then we'd have to kill you.









Seriously though, I don't think any images been released yet.

EDIT: I take that back, it appears that CM USA twittered this:

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=11142

link

But now that yous seen this we gotta fit yous with some cement overshoes...









 that's now two pics with that front styling... hmm.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i know i read this a few hundred pages back but to lazy to read through to find the info.
what are the best fans for the bottom (140mm) .... front (120mm).... side and rear (120mm) ?

i have 2 antec Tricool 3 speed blue 120's on the top, a CM R4 green on the CPU Cooler, And a antec Tricool on the back of the drive cage angled to the vid card. stock ones on back, side panel, and front.

i have no issues with heat what so ever, my cpu idles at 18-20C, case at 21-25C and 8800GTS 640MB sitting around 40C. but i would like to add some nice fans with some nice flash, although the rear and side ones could be w/o led's but would like the front one to be green or blue since im using the nVidia edition with green and blue fans.
thanks in advance


----------



## YaGit(TM)

That sneak pic







looks good.. the gutter along w/ the silver lining is a dust/dirt collector









690-II is more rugged looking than the orig. but lets wait and see until they reveal it ..

_repost_









--


----------



## illidan

sweet and clean!

can u zoom that rear exhaust fan grill


----------



## doat

Yes Yagit we get it your case is awesome


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Yes Yagit we get it your case is awesome

lol inorite, i was just reading his first posts around the page 50 mark yesterday...


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


sweet and clean!

can u zoom that rear exhaust fan grill










Here's an old pic I got ..

















Quote:



Yes Yagit we get it your case is awesome


i just want to post!








nahh..I just noticed the thread is dead silent these past days..


----------



## TwoCables

I love seeing your case, YaGit. Every time I see it, I think "Damn. Cooler Master should make it come looking exactly like this from the factory, right down to every detail" (except for the system, of course heh). I mean, I'm even talking about the 4-in-1!


----------



## doat

Yagit, every time i see your case i have the urge to replicate it but make it better.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Yagit, every time i see your case i have the urge to replicate it but make it better.


its already been done







mine lol, jk but really black and sliver looks over the top sweet good job sir


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Thanks again guys!!







.

Quote:

every time i see your case i have the urge to replicate it but make it better.
I bet you can just need time .. really!


----------



## mrfajita

I ordered some awesome case stickers, really nice ones with 3D embossed metal under a plastic molded dome, put one on my 690.
Really hard to get a good photo of them, but here is an idea:









http://www.directron.com/bgradblksilver.html


----------



## KG363

I have the urge to replicate, then i realize I have no idea how


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


its already been done







mine lol, jk but really black and sliver looks over the top sweet good job sir











Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Thanks again guys!!







.

I bet you can just need time .. really!










I would make it look more stealth like i just don't have the supplies or money to do it.


----------



## Freelancer852

CM 690 II Anyone?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

...meh. if the original is cheaper when i go to buy, that's what i'm getting.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
...meh. if the original is cheaper when i go to buy, that's what i'm getting.

From initial pics it seem there is no improvement over original other than placement of WC parts. But in reality we'd put it just exactly above the cpu, where we do it now anyways. However if the aesthetic black interior is something you must have, it's a good reason to go for it.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Missing a 5.25 bay?! :/

I like the current 5-bay config - allows for a drive, fan contoller, and still enough room for a 120mm fan(s).


----------



## marsey99

yea, less bays and wc pipes out moved, looking at the img i think its a new chassis tbh.

so are cm690 A owners getting in here too









hope so coz i might get one


----------



## Buttnose

i can't tell if it still has the honeycomb behind the mesh


----------



## xd_1771

That looks marginally better... however I think the different lower side fan placement could detract a bit [might not be aligned with some video card intakes]


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hate to say it but I wish I'd waited and got the 690 II. Looks hot as. I am starting to dislike the front of my nvidia edition quite a bit. The green of the nvidia logo doesn't match the other greens in the case so I've actually had my case on the desk minus the front panel because I hate it so much lol.

Got my new setup yesterday too. DFI UT P45-T3RS + Q9400 + 4GB DDR3 Team Group 1600mHz RAM.

Now I can chop my case up since I'm running everything on air in my old Thermaltake case. Damn that was a good case too. Wish it had a bit more space because then I'd sell my 690 and go back to it.


----------



## xd_1771

Note: HUGE images... and yes, the cable management is terrible







Took these while installing my new Dark Knight cooler
Now can I be officially joined into this club?








The case is unmodded but I'm planning some interior [non-case] mods....as well as a custom side panel...


----------



## iandroo888

ok i know that ive been lacking updates.... and i apologize ! this is finals week ! my final test is tomorrow ! weeeee then winter break ! i promise to update when im on break !! =] i need to update myself ur updates too @[email protected] XDD kk bai bai


----------



## bennieboi6969

hey this my first ever post on any forum and i thought my handy work might be interesting for sum you guys


----------



## ticallista

Lots of nice 690s here







.

I remembered seeing a page on this thread with really nice mods from like a Scandinavian website. I can't seem to find it among the 900+ pages or so lol.

Anyone got a link to it? Much appreciated.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ticallista* 
Lots of nice 690s here







.

I remembered seeing a page on this thread with really nice mods from like a Scandinavian website. I can't seem to find it among the 900+ pages or so lol.

Anyone got a link to it? Much appreciated.

Here you go.. http://pc-style.hu/word/

I was looking for it too last week ..


----------



## Defiler

Has anyone seen the pics of the top of the new CM 690 II? I just got the latest Maximum PC mag in and it has an ad for it. The top has a built in SATA dock so you can just slide a SATA drive in and it lays flat against the case. This alone would make me look at this over the original.


----------



## ticallista

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Here you go.. http://pc-style.hu/word/

I was looking for it too last week ..









Thanks YaGit. And yes, I love your case







.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Has anyone seen the pics of the top of the new CM 690 II? I just got the latest Maximum PC mag in and it has an ad for it. The top has a built in SATA dock so you can just slide a SATA drive in and it lays flat against the case. This alone would make me look at this over the original.

That's pretty awesome. Useful for quick transfers and backup !


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Has anyone seen the pics of the top of the new CM 690 II? I just got the latest Maximum PC mag in and it has an ad for it. The top has a built in SATA dock so you can just slide a SATA drive in and it lays flat against the case. This alone would make me look at this over the original.

That is awesome, but even the ESATA port on the normal 690 is a bit useless to me, since my board will not run in AHCI mode, and I don't have power cables outside my case.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
That is awesome, but even the ESATA port on the normal 690 is a bit useless to me, since my board will not run in AHCI mode, and I don't have power cables outside my case.

I thought eSATA devices were to be powered by a power cable that comes with the device.









I've never needed it so I've never used it, so I'm really clueless about eSATA.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I thought eSATA devices were to be powered by a power cable that comes with the device.









I've never needed it so I've never used it, so I'm really clueless about eSATA.

It's setup like a dock. It has the power and SATA port there. It's pretty cool.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
It's setup like a dock. It has the power and SATA port there. It's pretty cool.

Damn. That _is_ pretty convenient.


----------



## KG363

I'll probably end up getting it when i do my next build in two years


----------



## BreakDown

hello again.

could someone give me advice on cable managment?

i cannot find a way to fix this:

























Plus, i was thinking in painting the inside of the case. any guide over here?
i guess i just have to polish and then paint with paint made for metal, like car paint or something.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


hey this my first ever post on any forum and i thought my handy work might be interesting for sum you guys


hello,
what everyone is going to tell you, is that you should spend some time doing your cable management... some guides around.

But its not hard at all, just pull all your PSU cables through that hole on the metal plate where the mobo sits, and that should get you going.

cheers!


----------



## TwoCables

BreakDown: pull any and all cables around behind the motherboard tray. This includes any cables that need to plug into the hard drives and optical drives because you can pull them behind the motherboard tray, and then bend them to have them sneak back out to where it needs to be plugged in. The same thing goes for every cable. Pull all of the slack behind the motherboard tray.

To be honest, a guide isn't necessary. You just have to have the desire to have it look perfect. And the key is to just pull the slack of every cable behind the motherboard tray (and 1 or 2 may need to go behind the 5.25" bays) and make it look as neat and clean inside as you can while the back of the motherboard tray looks like a disaster.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


BreakDown: pull any and all cables around behind the motherboard tray. This includes any cables that need to plug into the hard drives and optical drives because you can pull them behind the motherboard tray, and then bend them to have them sneak back out to where it needs to be plugged in. The same thing goes for every cable. Pull all of the slack behind the motherboard tray.

To be honest, a guide isn't necessary. You just have to have the desire to have it look perfect. And the key is to just pull the slack of every cable behind the motherboard tray (and 1 or 2 may need to go behind the 5.25" bays) and make it look as neat and clean inside as you can while the back of the motherboard tray looks like a disaster.


oh, i know it should go behind the mobo tray, in fact, they are all there, its hard to close the right side panel. But those on the photograph, cannot go behind since they have to connect there. Most of them are the ones from the USBs, jack, esata and firewire.... plus the ones coming from my dvd drive.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


oh, i know it should go behind the mobo tray, in fact, they are all there, its hard to close the right side panel. But those on the photograph, cannot go behind since they have to connect there. Most of them are the ones from the USBs, jack, esata and firewire.... plus the ones coming from my dvd drive.


But isn't there still some slack?

Oh, and it's _supposed_ to be hard to put the panel on with all of the cables back there.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@ticallista
Thanks!









Quote:

Has anyone seen the pics of the top of the new CM 690 II? I just got the latest Maximum PC mag in and it has an ad for it. The top has a built in SATA dock so you can just slide a SATA drive in and it lays flat against the case. This alone would make me look at this over the original.
can you take some pics?! ..


----------



## Bartmasta

http://www.overclock.net/7875818-post1.html


----------



## Floy

Very nice!


----------



## Defiler

Here is the ad and a close up of the SATA dock.


----------



## Floy

That is really nice!


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
hello again.

could someone give me advice on cable managment?

Plus, i was thinking in painting the inside of the case. any guide over here?
i guess i just have to polish and then paint with paint made for metal, like car paint or something.

-bore a 2-3 inch hole on the cable side of the 5.25 cage for all the top side connectors to pass through + bore another hole /elongated hole (for you matx is too small) on the mobo TRAY of the case near where your ESATA/MOBO power/USB/ HD audio connectors are (cleanest hole you can make then add some hole trimmings (just like the window kits have/performance pcs.com?)

-to paint the inside everyone seems to use plasti DIP (in can or spray)


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Here is the ad and a close up of the SATA dock.


I'm in love


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Here is the ad and a close up of the SATA dock.

I'm actually loving the new CM690-II.

Finally 6 HDD slots.


----------



## Bartmasta

new cm690 is nice but im perfectly happy with mine


----------



## btwalter

you can add me to this list. Just ordered it off of CM's store. Since it will be the 1st thing i'm getting for my new system (with the exception of the GTX 260 which is in my closet) I'll be modding it as soon as I get it.
Internal will be painted black
Front mesh, top, back, and sides will be powder coated sonic blue with clear coat to make it shine, corner trim will be sanded down and powder coated black with clear coat.
dvd burner will be stealthed, power/reset buttons will be relocated to the top of the case probably on eSATA panel with blue led switches.
Will possible do a full acrylic window with a nice custom OCN logo on it... CM690 OCN Edition anyone... LOL
Once I get it in, I'll start up a mod/build log.







This will be my 1st build in years, and my 1st case mod project.

Edit - 12/28/2009:
Got to open the box on xmas. the thing is BRAND NEW. The only thing refurbished about it is the box it came in. a 590 box. LOL.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btwalter* 
you can add me to this list. Just ordered it off of CM's store. Since it will be the 1st thing i'm getting for my new system (with the exception of the GTX 260 which is in my closet) I'll be modding it as soon as I get it.
Internal will be painted black
Front mesh, top, back, and sides will be powder coated sonic blue with clear coat to make it shine, corner trim will be sanded down and powder coated black with clear coat.
dvd burner will be stealthed, power/reset buttons will be relocated to the top of the case probably on eSATA panel with blue led switches.
Will possible do a full acrylic window with a nice custom OCN logo on it... CM690 OCN Edition anyone... LOL
Once I get it in, I'll start up a mod/build log.







This will be my 1st build in years, and my 1st case mod project.

Please create a work log. I can't wait to see this


----------



## btwalter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Please create a work log. I can't wait to see this


sure thing man, ive got nothing but time to work on it...well..when weather and my daughter allow me to.


----------



## coelacanth

@iandroo888
Good luck with finals, man.
I had one on the 4th, 9th, and 10th. 1 more to go, then I'm going to start hacking up the inside of the ol' 690.

@spiderm0nkey
How are the new bibs and bobs working out?

690 II is looking sweet!!! Thanks for the pics. I think I like the looks of the classic 690 better, but functionality-wise, the new one looks awesome.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Here is the ad and a close up of the SATA dock.


eurgh, those new hard drive bays look fugly. It's definitely taller than the original though... i personally prefer the original. Only way i'm getting a CM 690 II is if it's cheaper


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


eurgh, those new hard drive bays look fugly. It's definitely taller than the original though... i personally prefer the original. Only way i'm getting a CM 690 II is if it's cheaper










They look better "in person". I haven't seen the CM 690 II in person, but I've seen these bay types in person, and they do look better. They are more stylish or something.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

meh, we'll see when it arrives in stores. my bet is it will be $150+ AUD.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


meh, we'll see when it arrives in stores. my bet is it will be $150+ AUD.


This isn't the only Cooler Master case with these hard drive bay rail mounts. Take a look at the following cases to see these rail mounts (this is in random order):

HAF 932
HAF 922
ATCS 840
The regular Storm Sniper
There might be others, but I know for sure that these CM cases have the same ones.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah... i prefer the normal 690's.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


yeah... i prefer the normal 690's.


Oh. So then you've seen these newer HDD rail mounts in person?


----------



## gotspeed

i think those look better from a design standpoint, they look cleaner from a usability not so sure.

my rig in action







finally a good video of it lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh. So then you've seen these newer HDD rail mounts in person?


no, but i've seen pictures of both.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


no, but i've seen pictures of both.


K, check 'em out in person if you can. They're actually quite attractive!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

cool video goatspeed







i like that shifting, looks pretty realistic...xD


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i think those look better from a design standpoint, they look cleaner from a usability not so sure.

my rig in action







finally a good video of it lol





haha like that speaker hanging off the chair


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@gotspeed

Whew .. Very nice!
I like the G25 setup .. I'll get one those .. hopefully ..


----------



## wonderlust

Hi

I have recently changed my case from a Gigabyte 3D Aurora to a CM690.

The 690 is on the floor under my desk, and due to the rubber feet does not slide in and out very easily.

I am toying with the idea of fitting some casters to the bottom of the case, the alternative (and may be better looking) would be a set of Lian Li Wheels, but these cost about half of the cost of the 690.

Has anyone else installed casters/wheels to a 690? If so have you any pictures and/or tips on how to go about it?


----------



## Floy

Welcome to OCN!

I just use a cart that you can get from a local hardware store.

Here are some pictures of what I use.










Rubber wheels, ideal for wooden floors.










If needed, I can easily pull my case out.










Though thinking about this, should I raise the case a little bit more to let more air in from the bottom? Air does come in though, because the case is raised by the rubber feet. Then again, I could always cut a big hole in the middle of the cart.


----------



## gotspeed

lol yea im looking for a more sporter chair, something about a wooden chair doesn't feel sporty. but between the 5.1 on the chair and the way the wheel mounts it feels pretty real. just need a better chair and minus a dash its a full blown car lol.

on a side note i started folding again... that is just my desktop points no other systems helping. Linux vmware smp ftw.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=455702

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Welcome to OCN!

I just use a cart that you can get from a local hardware store.

Here are some pictures of what I use.

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/994/p1070274.jpg

Rubber wheels, ideal for wooden floors.

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2267/p1070275.jpg

If needed, I can easily pull my case out.

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/3493/p1070277.jpg

Though thinking about this, should I raise the case a little bit more to let more air in from the bottom? Air does come in though, because the case is raised by the rubber feet. Then again, I could always cut a big hole in the middle of the cart.

why not cut a few like 2 inch holes in the wood that would let it pull air


----------



## Floy

Talking about chairs, my chair is a wooden one and is not really ideal. Can anyone recommend me a nice chair, preferably with rubber wheels?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Welcome to OCN!

I just use a cart that you can get from a local hardware store.

Here are some pictures of what I use.

Rubber wheels, ideal for wooden floors.

If needed, I can easily pull my case out.

Though thinking about this, should I raise the case a little bit more to let more air in from the bottom? Air does come in though, because the case is raised by the rubber feet. Then again, I could always cut a big hole in the middle of the cart.

It doesn't need to be raised. It's fine the way it is. With all due respect, I think you're worrying about it a bit more than you need to.


----------



## KG363

I like the new rail mounts. I didn't like one ones in the original 690


----------



## djohny24

Hello! this is my new CM 690 Pure black. The best case!!!

Interior:










Cockpit










I have one question, the fan place in the middle (between psu and hdd), is for 130mm or 140mm? thanks!


----------



## TwoCables

djohny24: it can fit up to a 140mm fan!


----------



## djohny24

Wow hehe great ^^ i will install it! thanks!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Wow hehe great ^^ i will install it! thanks!


You're welcome. The basic rule of thumb is that if it fits, then it will work.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
Hello! this is my new CM 690 Pure black. The best case!!!

Interior:










Cockpit










I have one question, the fan place in the middle (between psu and hdd), is for 130mm or 140mm? thanks!

Looks Great!


----------



## djohny24

Thanks!!!









Oh, one question... is there any fan like this but... smaller?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Thanks!!!









Oh, one question... is there any fan like this but... smaller?


Actually, that's a regular fan inside that silver enclosure thingy.


----------



## djohny24

Yes, thats right, but it can extract all warm air from my crossfire side exhaust


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Yes, thats right, but it can extract all warm air from my crossfire side exhaust


Yeah, but isn't that just a part of the case? I mean, isn't that just a thingy on the case that holds whatever fan you put in there?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

I just used a cm690 for one of my customers builds, and i'm very impressed!


----------



## djohny24

I think that is an optional part for Lian Li cases, not compatible for our cases, but i want put it in the same place, or at least another brand or model :S

look:










When you close the case, one fan puts cold ir in the graphics cards and the other fan, extract the how air


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah. But is your rig really generating that much heat? I mean come on.


----------



## djohny24

Mmm crossfire 5770 is really hot xD. The stock cooler of this graphics put hot air in the case...

I want to create a new mod, with this 









but sounds like a jet xD

thanks for your advices!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
Mmm crossfire 5770 is really hot xD. The stock cooler of this graphics put hot air in the case...

I want to create a new mod, with this
http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggIma...999-704-01.jpg

but sounds like a jet xD

thanks for your advices!

DON"T USE one of those they suck, last maybe 6 months and they sound like your pet Hamster moved his wheel in to your computer then started to try to run out of the computer on the wheel. i had 2 of them in my older dell xps case becuase there was no exhaust so it was a very hot box and i had 2 video cards die so i got one of those and it made so much noise after a few months i took it out and tryed another one and again after 4 months or so it was out again.

pic unrelated lol


----------



## KG363

I lol'd at that picture


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Talking about chairs, my chair is a wooden one and is not really ideal. Can anyone recommend me a nice chair, preferably with rubber wheels?


play seats (http://www.playseat.com/en) are suppose to be one of the nicer ones out from what i see/hear.


----------



## mobile

So I decided to paint my CM-690...

Here are a few pictures of how far I got today.

Couple coats of primer, couple coats of Matte Black

Tomorrow I'll start putting the case back together then putting the final coats of clear coat on it hopefully.

Not the best at taking pictures haha but I tried


----------



## TwoCables

Whoa, mobile: that's going to look really nice!


----------



## Floy

Indeed, nice work!


----------



## KG363

Keep it up! That's how I was originally gonna do mine before I realized I was too lazy.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Keep it up! That's how I was originally gonna do mine before I realized I was too lazy.

we all hit that at some point, some just have a higher point of laziness. lol


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Talking about chairs, my chair is a wooden one and is not really ideal. Can anyone recommend me a nice chair, preferably with rubber wheels?

speaking of wheel, casters and chairs...... do yourself a favor, go buy a cheap leather chair (pleather-simulated leather) with the cheap plastic casters on it and buy these.....









i just got me a set for my office chair and a nice set for a future HAF932 build


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hey guys, haven't been popping by very often lately, but that's because I actually left my rig alone for about 6 months. Very unusual for me, but anyway. I'm moving soon, and decided my behemoth of a 690 should probably be taken down. Reasons -

1 - Dust penetrating every orifice, clean or die type stuff
2 - ran 6 months no clamps
3 - ran 6 months straight tap water no additives
4 - the thing weighs a ton

So I moved all my gear sans water cooling into a Centurion for now until after the move. Oh, and by the way, running clamp-less went trouble free, even with 1/2 ID tubing on 1/2" barbs. And surprisingly, the tap water had absolutely no ill effects. No scum, nothing. I mean, I always kept an eye on the res, but still expected my Apogee to be gunked up to some degree, but it was cleaner than it's ever been before after taking down the loop. Anyway, some may remember me posting pics of my case previously in this thread, but I figure while I have it torn apart again, I might do a complete overhaul. Do some things I wanted to do before but didn't have the patience at the time. I have access to dirty cheap powder coating (as long as the guy doesn't lose his job their anytime soon), in nearly any colour. I was thinking of redoing my 690, but something a little more radical. I was thinking an orange pearl interior, satin black motherboard tray and 5.25" bays, white sides, krylon the plastic white, and leave the mesh as is. Here's how it's sitting right now -



Any opinions on the colour combo?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

I suggest you make it all white except for the mesh parts..

Just picture it ..









black tubing ..
black cable sleeves
black fans .. on a white interior

that's sick..









first one too ..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
I suggest you make it all white except for the mesh parts..

Just picture it ..









black tubing ..
black cable sleeves
black fans .. on a white interior

that's sick..









first one too ..

Kind of a storm trooper theme...I like it. Maybe some clear LED lighting, though I always seem to become annoyed with a glowing pc after a short period of time. I am not going to rush the decision though, I have a month or two to decide. I do know I want to make sure I don't do something that's already been done, and you've taken my original plan, so I am still brainstorming. My only real issue being that I am powdering the metal, but the plastic will need sprayed, and depending on the colour it may be tough to find a close match between spray and powder. I was thinking of grabbing another Swiftech rad to jam in there too, we'll see though. I have a few things on the go tying up finances, so it's hard to say.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Kind of a storm trooper theme...I like it. Maybe some clear LED lighting, though I always seem to become annoyed with a glowing pc after a short period of time. I am not going to rush the decision though, I have a month or two to decide. I do know I want to make sure I don't do something that's already been done, and you've taken my original plan, so I am still brainstorming. My only real issue being that I am powdering the metal, but the plastic will need sprayed, and depending on the colour it may be tough to find a close match between spray and powder. I was thinking of grabbing another Swiftech rad to jam in there too, we'll see though. I have a few things on the go tying up finances, so it's hard to say.

yeah .. less LED .. its quite painful to the eyes for quite sometime ..









I hope the white color for powder coating (metals) and a spray paint for the plastic is not that of a hassle match..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
yeah .. less LED .. its quite painful to the eyes for quite sometime ..









I hope the white color for powder coating (metals) and a spray paint for the plastic is not that of a hassle match..









White should actually be fairly easy I think, I have about 30 options of white powder, so I think I'll buy the spray first, do a test piece, and then see if I can match that to one of the powder samples.


----------



## Gejimayu

Hi gotspeed, thanks for the suggestion.







I decided to revise my airflow and am happy the results as thecpu temps are down by 7 degrees on the average. I was able to squeeze-in the 24-pin behind the mobo tray without making the right side panel bulge enough to be a pain.







The HDD temps are stable at 34 degrees.


----------



## KG363

Very nice!


----------



## gotspeed

why can't motherboard power connectors just be like a 5 pin? why does it need to have so many ugly wires going to it








@Gejimayu what was my suggestion? lol


----------



## Gejimayu

you suggested that i remove hdd holders that i didn't use and spread the hdd's farther out.







It made me realize that i need redo my cable management hahaha!


----------



## HDZ955FBK4DGM

Nvidia Outside, ATI inside


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HDZ955FBK4DGM* 
Nvidia Outside, ATI inside









http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/r...ng/cm690RI.jpg

http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/r...ng/cm690LI.jpg

http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/r...ng/cm690FR.jpg

http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/r...ng/cm690AO.jpg

not that its something i say often but remove the hard drive trays your not using, and move the drives in one so there more in the air flow with one space between them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gejimayu* 
you suggested that i remove hdd holders that i didn't use and spread the hdd's farther out.







It made me realize that i need redo my cable management hahaha!









like i was saying before some of us are just less lazier lol like you, go to remove hard drive trays and end up filling them with more drives and completely redoing all your wires in the case. show off! lol


----------



## xlr8ter

Hey, when did the thread title get changed? I didn't even notice till now!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
Hey, when did the thread title get changed? I didn't even notice till now!

This is in the OP:

_"Last edited by Robilar : 3 Weeks Ago at 06:47 PM"_


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i didn't even notice. Why?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i didn't even notice. Why?

It must not really be the _official_ Cooler Master 690 Club. It also no longer says "thread" in the title, but that's a good thing.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist* 
Officialized by Spooky!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Iandroo should PM Robilar about that and find out why.

This thread definitely has the requirements for being official
IE: Large Member Base & Active Thread


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

problem being iandroo isn't here 99% of the time. i do honestly think he should swap the thread over to someone else, like danylu did with the aussie OCN club. Besides, he doesn't even have a 690 anymore, the traitor!

avoid looking at my sig rig..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
problem being iandroo isn't here 99% of the time. i do honestly think he should swap the thread over to someone else, like danylu did with the aussie OCN club. Besides, he doesn't even have a 690 anymore, the traitor!

avoid looking at my sig rig..

...says the guy with the - oh wait.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

I thought you guys already noticed and just ignore it .. I did notice it (hours/days after) but ignored it too .. lolz ..

But yeah... "Official" sounds better ..









Quote:

problem being iandroo isn't here 99% of the time. i do honestly think he should swap the thread over to someone else, like danylu did with the aussie OCN club. Besides, he doesn't even have a 690 anymore, the traitor!

avoid looking at my sig rig..
lolz ..


----------



## Roman5

I changed most of my fans around since my last pics. Still a bit of a mish mash of fans and colours but slowly improving it.







Replaced stock case fans from side cover and front panel with better cfm fans, removed the blue green fan from vga cooler, and added an ac ryan blue-orange to the cpu. Is it in any way improved from my last pics in terms of colours? Does the xigmatek work colourwise with the others? I've mostly got ac ryan fans now and considering replacing the enermax and xigmatek with ac ryans to at least keep a theme of one fan brand
















.....
















.....
















.....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i actually like the colour combo there







what brand/model are the bottom and GPU fans?


----------



## doat

I think your video card is bent lol


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I think your video card is bent lol

Yep, thats bended. 8mm fan? heavy!

Anyway, nice build


----------



## tyg3r741

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
I changed most of my fans around since my last pics. Still a bit of a mish mash of fans and colours but slowly improving it.







Replaced stock case fans from side cover and front panel with better cfm fans, removed the blue green fan from vga cooler, and added an ac ryan blue-orange to the cpu. Is it in any way improved from my last pics in terms of colours? Does the xigmatek work colourwise with the others? I've mostly got ac ryan fans now and considering replacing the enermax and xigmatek with ac ryans to at least keep a theme of one fan brand
















.....
















.....
















.....









Hey cool build!!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

seriously. can you not quote a crapload of photos, or at least remove the IMG tags...


----------



## mrfajita

Modded my 690 a bit tonight, just replaced the front fan grill mostly.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The fan grill looks kind of cool, nice job.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
I changed most of my fans around since my last pics. Still a bit of a mish mash of fans and colours but slowly improving it.







Replaced stock case fans from side cover and front panel with better cfm fans, removed the blue green fan from vga cooler, and added an ac ryan blue-orange to the cpu. Is it in any way improved from my last pics in terms of colours? Does the xigmatek work colourwise with the others? I've mostly got ac ryan fans now and considering replacing the enermax and xigmatek with ac ryans to at least keep a theme of one fan brand










Wow thats a big VGA cooler... I thought my Scythe MUSASHI was big... Well its longer just not as heavy as what that one looks... Is that thing nickel plated copper or what?


----------



## Roman5

Thanks all. The card does tend to bend, even when the stock cooler was on.
Now I have a 120mm fan on the VGA which is more weight, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i actually like the colour combo there







what brand/model are the bottom and GPU fans?

Both AC Ryan Blackfire 4, 120mm. 77.70cfm (so they say anyway). AC Ryan Blackfire 4 120mm also in the front panel of case, and AC Ryan Blackfire 4 120mm blue-orange on the cpu cooler.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Wow thats a big VGA cooler... I thought my Scythe MUSASHI was big... Well its longer just not as heavy as what that one looks... Is that thing nickel plated copper or what?









I'm not sure tbh. It's the thermalright HR 03 GT, about the only cooler than would fit my non reference gpu.


----------



## KG363

I love my scythe Musashi. Nice build. I just hope that pcb doesn't snap


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
The fan grill looks kind of cool, nice job.

it looks much better in person


----------



## tyg3r741

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
seriously. can you not quote a crapload of photos, or at least remove the IMG tags...

seriously, are you a Mod wannabe??
Is that all you have to do ?
You have a lot of time on your hands...LOL


----------



## rchads89

Has anyone got a spare mesh plate thing for the front i can buy off them? I live in the UK... really in need of one of these as when the ppl swapped my case over they put the wrong mesh plate on


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tyg3r741* 
seriously, are you a Mod wannabe??
Is that all you have to do ?
You have a lot of time on your hands...LOL

But he has a point. There are several Cooler Master 690 club members who have really slow internet connections. So we all try our best to avoid leaving images in the quotes.

Worse yet, getting a faster internet connection is not possible for these people.

Besides, it's just generally good etiquette to delete the images when Quoting a message that has any - especially when you're only replying with a single sentence. But really, there's almost never a need to leave the images in the Quote.


----------



## btwalter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Has anyone got a spare mesh plate thing for the front i can buy off them? I live in the UK... really in need of one of these as when the ppl swapped my case over they put the wrong mesh plate on









are you looking for the drive bay mesh? or the mesh that covers the front fan with the CM logo?

here is a link to the drive bay mesh from the europe CM store
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=437


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tyg3r741* 
seriously, are you a Mod wannabe??
Is that all you have to do ?
You have a lot of time on your hands...LOL


It bothers people (cause they have to scroll the whole damn thing again) and it takes forum space for nothing (cause if someone wants to see the imgs they were already posted before).
Its pretty pointless unless you are showing again something that was originally posted 999 pages ago.
So, quoting pictures is noobish, end of story.









and calling people "mod wannabe"







doesn't change a thing.


----------



## mrfajita

So I was hanging out with the user deerleg today (we are good friends), and I decided to copy his mod he posted here (http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...i-version.html) on my 690.
Before:








After (also a new fan grill):


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tyg3r741* 
seriously, are you a Mod wannabe??
Is that all you have to do ?
You have a lot of time on your hands...LOL

maybe its because he wants to help out new people like you when they show up in here. so he stays active just like me and a few others, a intelligent user would go back and edit there post after a comment and say ty not bash on the guy for helping you out.

just remove the







around the links to the pictures


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
maybe its because he wants to help out new people like you when they show up in here. so he stays active just like me and a few others, a intelligent user would go back and edit there post after a comment and say ty not bash on the guy for helping you out.

just remove the







around the links to the pictures

Or, if you're using the WYSIWYG editor, then just delete the images.


----------



## xDuBz




----------



## gotspeed

looks nice but there kinda small kid lol


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Advance
--








--
to all!


----------



## smash_mouth01

hey whats up guys, I hope all of you guys have a Merry Christmas and a happy new year.

Here's a new pic of my clean system.


----------



## KG363

Looks really nice!


----------



## gotspeed

some of the gigabyte boards with the light blue colors looks really cool. would be neat to see a black/blue or dark blue/light blue system with that board. just a idea for some one to do


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

merry Christmas guys


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

lol.


----------



## wonderlust

It was suggested that I post this in the main thread too:-

My Caster mod to a CM690

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...mod-cm690.html


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
some of the gigabyte boards with the light blue colors looks really cool. would be neat to see a black/blue or dark blue/light blue system with that board. just a idea for some one to do

That sounds nice, that would look tasty.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 









merry Christmas guys









How did you know that she was on my wish list .....lol,
wait let me guess she's Mrs claus.........santa you lucky bastard lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
How did you know that she was on my wish list .....lol,
wait let me guess she's Mrs claus.........santa you lucky bastard lol.

and the funny part is my name is santa....


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
and the funny part is my name is santa....









If you lived in Finland, I would have believed you.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, who says i dont? some information over there <<?
maybe thats just wrong? xD


----------



## Freelancer852

I'll just leave this here:












Got a Canon T1i so I can actually shoot some decent video!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
I'll just leave this here:





Got a Canon T1i so I can actually shoot some decent video!

nice setup m8, you make me buy 2 extra monitors xD


----------



## gotspeed

pretty nice, with the 285 can you still run all 3 and be in sli mode? my 295 you can't run all 3 monitors and have it running sli on the card.

nice wall paper btw lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
pretty nice, with the 285 can you still run all 3 and be in sli mode? my 295 you can't run all 3 monitors and have it running sli on the card.

nice wall paper btw lol

ye, thats one of the better things with a big monitor...xD
real size p0rn


----------



## gotspeed

hey its still pretty life size with 2 18's on the side and a 24 in the middle


----------



## Freelancer852

I could run my 285's in SLI if I had a TripleHead2Go module, however they don't support 5760x1200 due to physical limitations on DVI bandwidth. I've got the SLI bridge connected but I can't use it when running all three monitors because I have all four DVI ports _(two per card)_ connected and SLI disabled the ports on the second card.

"Four you say? I only see three monitors!"

One is setup to output HDMI because I frequently go over to a buddies house and hook up to his 110" 1080p projector/home theater. I think I have a video of this somewhere, I know I have an older video using his non-HD projector on YouTube.


----------



## xDuBz

sorry for d small pics.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
I could run my 285's in SLI if I had a TripleHead2Go module, however they don't support 5760x1200 due to physical limitations on DVI bandwidth. I've got the SLI bridge connected but I can't use it when running all three monitors because I have all four DVI ports _(two per card)_ connected and SLI disabled the ports on the second card.

"Four you say? I only see three monitors!"

One is setup to output HDMI because I frequently go over to a buddies house and hook up to his 110" 1080p projector/home theater. I think I have a video of this somewhere, I know I have an older video using his non-HD projector on YouTube.

if thats the case get your self a cheap 6xxx 7xxx or 8xxx and have it pass the video to another dvi then you can sli and do all 3, thats how mine is set up. the 2nt or in your case 3ed card doesn't do any thing video wise just passes the video through. that is if your mobo has 3 pci-e 16 slots


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i thought 180 onwards drivers included multi monitor SLI support...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i thought 180 onwards drivers included multi monitor SLI support...

Only on Vista/Win7. Adding another card to drive the other display *should* work though with software triple head, I would think anyway. It works without SLI, can't see why it wouldn't work but you never know.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i thought 180 onwards drivers included multi monitor SLI support...

windows and multi monitors is kinda wonky no mater how you do it. i can run all 3 out puts on my 295 and have 3 displays hooked up but i can't have multi gpu support turned on, if i turn it off one of the gpus on the 295 will do video and the other will sit there idle in a game, the way it is now both do video and the 7600gs is idle and all 3 monitors run the same speed. it took a few days to get softTH set up and fix the little bugs that shouldn't have been there but hey it works now lol.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xDuBz* 
sorry for d small pics.










Whats with the stock CPU heat sink???

Your not overclocking on that thing are you?

Just razzing you a little... well maybe a lot...

Should at least throw a Vendetta or Freezer 7 pro on that thing.

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas! (Maybe you got one for a gift...)


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Whats with the stock CPU heat sink???

Your not overclocking on that thing are you?

Just razzing you a little... well maybe a lot...

Should at least throw a Vendetta or Freezer 7 pro on that thing.

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas! (Maybe you got one for a gift...)

i think if he was over clocking with that the plastic would have melted and the fan fallen off already. lol


----------



## coelacanth

Merry Christmas, 690-ites! <<(-


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i thought 180 onwards drivers included multi monitor SLI support...

Only for certain games and general desktop use, still doesn't work properly for what I want. I do have a single PCI-E slot available, I'll try adding another card in the future and enabling SLI.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Only for certain games and general desktop use, still doesn't work properly for what I want. I do have a single PCI-E slot available, I'll try adding another card in the future and enabling SLI.

it can be a really low end card mine was a 7600 that the fan was making noise on so i removed the fan and put on my old zalman cooler after i get a 8600 for the other computer.

i been thinking about swapping them back tho put the 7600 with the zalman in the other system and the 8600gt in here so i can run [email protected] gpu on it, im trying to hit 1mill before the evga contest is over for the $







any one wanta donate some [email protected] points lol


----------



## HDZ955FBK4DGM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HDZ955FBK4DGM* 
Nvidia Outside, ATI inside













































changing cpu cooler with thermolab baram


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HDZ955FBK4DGM* 
changing cpu cooler with thermolab baram










Looks great.


----------



## bennieboi6969

hey hows this for old school air cooled

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=906932

tehehe


----------



## xDuBz

to be honest yes i did oc'd my cpu from stock to 2.80 using EASYTUNE and its pretty stable.. used that program called prime95 for 2 hrs.









max temp is 75C LOADED

then i realized i dont need so much power so i underclocked it to stock again.

=/ so em i in d club now?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969* 
hey hows this for old school air cooled

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=906932

tehehe

2.4 to 2.7? o come on you can do better then that lol i got my i7 form 2.6 to 3.8 on air.


----------



## KG363

at HD......giberish, Can you put all of those green power cables thru the slit that you in the motherboard tray. I think that might look a bit nicer


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 

~Merry Christmas All~











From your Friends At the Coolermaster Storm Scout Club.


----------



## Swoosh19

Hi guys can i join your club?
i also have a CM 690 pure black edition
i edited my first post i included my 690 its not modded yet but i'm planning to do a side panel job for it
i'm still thinking about the design for it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 

~Merry Christmas All~











*From Your Friends at the
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club.*


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 

~Merry Christmas All~











He had a good Christmas


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 
Hi guys can i join your club?
i also have a CM 690 pure black edition
i edited my first post i included my 690 its not modded yet but i'm planning to do a side panel job for it
i'm still thinking about the design for it.











if you send iandroo a pm with the information stated in the OP you are allowed to put the club tag in your sig, iandroo may react a bit late, but he's a busy man









Btw, someone just gave me an awsome idea!! nice rig m8


----------



## Swoosh19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
if you send iandroo a pm with the information stated in the OP you are allowed to put the club tag in your sig, iandroo may react a bit late, but he's a busy man









Btw, someone just gave me an awsome idea!! nice rig m8









Thank you... ill be proud to put it on my sig








maybe ill send him a message proly he will be able to read it


----------



## xDuBz

is that the corsair water cpu water cooling? nice case man


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDuBz*


is that the corsair water cpu water cooling? nice case man


ye, its the H50

i'd love to have it in my silent rig, but that one should be budget...xD


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*From Your Friends at the
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club.*


LOL! I just noticed the Scout case in the background. Too busy looking at the Christmas tree I guess.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


LOL! I just noticed the Scout case in the background. Too busy looking at the Christmas tree I guess.


and the big round things with fluffy stuff on them on the tree too lol


----------



## xDuBz

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2059

try 1 cutting the window.. with out Plexiglas

brb gonna do some wire management.. byeee


----------



## offmarsboy

Hi i am new here.

This is what i have made to my cm690 : http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/9499/p191209191501.jpg

it's not over yet but soon it will be


----------



## Takkei

Love this case's airflow. <3

Add me!









Some kinda-blurry pics for you guys.


----------



## coelacanth

Cooler Master Storm Scout club. Those guys are OK in my book!


----------



## Freelancer852

So I got a few things yesterday on sale:









Excuse the missing cage, the primer coat was drying when I took the picture _(I painted my case interior flat black and had to match the iCage, for those of you who're wondering what I'm on about)_!









Looks pretty good installed!









Kinda had to mess up a bit of cable management to get everything fitting properly, but it's not horrible:









So now I have four 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black's in the normal hard drive bay, and my two 500GB drives in the iCage! I've got the 1TB's in two separate RAID 1 arrays, so that's 2TB of storage protected from drive failure!

Also, while getting the Mechwarrior Living Legends beta setup, I finally got around to yoinking the front off my case and removing the honeycomb from it!


----------



## Axxess+

@Freelancer852
Did you use a dremel to take out the honeycomb, or you just took them out with your hands ?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


So I got a few things yesterday on sale:
http://leimg.lancersedge.com/images/...9386478542.jpg

Excuse the missing cage, the primer coat was drying when I took the picture _(I painted my case interior flat black and had to match the iCage, for those of you who're wondering what I'm on about)_!









Looks pretty good installed!
http://leimg.lancersedge.com/images/...6755573420.jpg

Kinda had to mess up a bit of cable management to get everything fitting properly, but it's not horrible:
http://leimg.lancersedge.com/images/...6487209698.jpg

So now I have four 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black's in the normal hard drive bay, and my two 500GB drives in the iCage! I've got the 1TB's in two separate RAID 1 arrays, so that's 2TB of storage protected from drive failure!

Also, while getting the Mechwarrior Living Legends beta setup, I finally got around to yoinking the front off my case and removing the honeycomb from it!
http://leimg.lancersedge.com/images/...1951117105.jpg

http://leimg.lancersedge.com/images/...1164437659.jpg

http://leimg.lancersedge.com/images/...4127600235.jpg


just a friendly reminder, just because there in raid doesn't mean they are invencible to loss raids can fail and destroy data too on a side note any one willing to get me a drobo for a late xmass present i won't stop ya


----------



## Azathoth

Hi guys, just have a quick question.

I have purchased the Asus Rampage II Gene mobo and have read that the NorthBridge tends to get hot and was wondering will the stock cooling on CM 690 ( which I also bought ) be enough to cool it ? Is instaling a heatsink absolutely necessary or should the addition of couple of more fans be enough ?

Will appreciate any feedback/advice.

Thanks


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


@Freelancer852
Did you use a dremel to take out the honeycomb, or you just took them out with your hands ?


I cut them out with wirecutters myself.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azathoth*


Hi guys, just have a quick question.

I have purchased the Asus Rampage II Gene mobo and have read that the NorthBridge tends to get hot and was wondering will the stock cooling on CM 690 ( which I also bought ) be enough to cool it ? Is instaling a heatsink absolutely necessary or should the addition of couple of more fans be enough ?

Will appreciate any feedback/advice.

Thanks



the Cm690 has a lot of cooling power from itselve.
What are the temps you get?
and do you have the windowed or the stock side panel? The sidepanel with 2 120mm fans will keep your HS cool enough, if they are intake at least.

Maybe its an idea to buy a little 40mm fan and place that on top of your HS.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
@Freelancer852
Did you use a dremel to take out the honeycomb, or you just took them out with your hands ?

I used these little wire/plastic cutters:








_(also used these to remove the honeycomb from the top of the case)_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
just a friendly reminder, just because there in raid doesn't mean they are invencible to loss raids can fail and destroy data too

I'm well aware of how RAID protects against drive failure, not data corruption or other unforeseen types of data degradation. These are setup specifically so that if one drive fails on the array, it can be replaced and I can keep going.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azathoth*


Hi guys, just have a quick question.

I have purchased the Asus Rampage II Gene mobo and have read that the NorthBridge tends to get hot and was wondering will the stock cooling on CM 690 ( which I also bought ) be enough to cool it ? Is instaling a heatsink absolutely necessary or should the addition of couple of more fans be enough ?

Will appreciate any feedback/advice.

Thanks


i would look at replacing it with a better heat sink if it is still giving you problems in the cm690 case. if its got that much heat in it over time its going to start having other problems.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
I used these little wire/plastic cutters:








_(also used these to remove the honeycomb from the top of the case)_

I'm well aware of how RAID protects against drive failure, not data corruption or other unforeseen types of data degradation. These are setup specifically so that if one drive fails on the array, it can be replaced and I can keep going.

Thanks. I just got back from cuting the front ones, will do the top ones probably the day I do my cable management, so it's announced for this week !








I didn't had my case manual with me, and did not remember where the top-panel connectors went lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

does removing the honeycomb really reduce temps that much? i have my E6750 overclocked to 3.8 and im seeing temps idle @18C and after 6hrs of MW2 @ 39C, so is removing the honeycomb gonna make that much of a difference? i bet NO !


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


does removing the honeycomb really reduce temps that much? i have my E6750 overclocked to 3.8 and im seeing temps idle @18C and after 6hrs of MW2 @ 39C, so is removing the honeycomb gonna make that much of a difference? i bet NO !


yes it does, as well as decreasing noise and looking better...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


does removing the honeycomb really reduce temps that much? i have my E6750 overclocked to 3.8 and im seeing temps idle @18C and after 6hrs of MW2 @ 39C, so is removing the honeycomb gonna make that much of a difference? i bet NO !


ok now that you know the before temp take the honeycomb out and play mw2 for another 6 hours







and report back.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


ok now that you know the before temp take the honeycomb out and play mw2 for another 6 hours







and report back.


nah, to much work, temps are fine with honeycomb, plus spending time on my powder coated HAF932 now, this CM690 is getting ready to go into a COLO in the area and become a game server so it is fine the way it is.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


nah, to much work, temps are fine with honeycomb, plus spending time on my powder coated HAF932 now, this CM690 is getting ready to go into a COLO in the area and become a game server so it is fine the way it is.


why would you put such a nice case in a colo








whats the name of the colo your putting it in? (maybe i will end up having to go fix a printer there one day lol)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
why would you put such a nice case in a colo








whats the name of the colo your putting it in? (maybe i will end up having to go fix a printer there one day lol)

CM690 is gonna go next to my Thermaltake Armour i have sitting on their shelf. Armour is used for web hosting and CM690's gonna be for gaming...

where, Madison Heights, Waveform ~ http://www.michigan-colocation.com/ FTW !!!


----------



## Azathoth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


the Cm690 has a lot of cooling power from itselve.
What are the temps you get?
and do you have the windowed or the stock side panel? The sidepanel with 2 120mm fans will keep your HS cool enough, if they are intake at least.

Maybe its an idea to buy a little 40mm fan and place that on top of your HS.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i would look at replacing it with a better heat sink if it is still giving you problems in the cm690 case. if its got that much heat in it over time its going to start having other problems.


I haven't assmebled the build yet. Everyting will be stock at first.

My case has 3 stock fans. 1 front intake, 1 side intake and a rear exhaust. I am planning on adding one more side fan and two fans on the top. I hope thats enough.

btw, a noobish question but how do i know whether the fan I purchase is an intake or exhaust fan ? Or does it depend on the case where I am putting it ? i.e, the case has set which positions are for intake and exhaust and we just put a fan in it.

Thanks


----------



## bobfig

a fan is a fan its just the way its facing/blowing


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

front = intake
bottom = intake
rear = exhaust
top = exhaust

some fans have arrows on them on the plastic shrouds indicating direction of air flow. buy a bunch of fans and plug em in, you'll see where they should go, i hope !


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
yes it does, as well as decreasing noise and looking better...

a noticeable amount of noise?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

depends on the fan.


----------



## egarcia3223

I finally got around to buy some new parts like
1. upgraded from phenom 9700 to phenom II 945 95W
2. Corsair 550W to 750W
3. Zalman 9500a to 9700

I fixed up most of the cables from last post, but there are some cables that i can't reroute anywhere except the front. (SUCKS) Now i think i should be put on the list of modded. Thanks.


----------



## M4ng03z

Now that I got my fan controller for Christmas, I took the time to put in the effort my rig deserved. I got rid of all that plastic honey-comb crap and obstructive fan grills on the top, front, bottom, and back as well (no fans on the side so I left the grills there so I don't have a hole in my case).

**The bowels of the beast**








**The back (eww)**








**The top exhaust fans with honey-comb plastic and grills snipped out**








**Suspended 80mm and fan controller as well as honey-combless front panel**















Hope you enjoyed the pics, I know I enjoyed doing it.


----------



## xDuBz

are they updating the LIST?...  iandro still going OL?

hey egarcia3223 did you use a drill to put that fan in the window?


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


DON"T USE one of those they suck, last maybe 6 months and they sound like your pet Hamster moved his wheel in to your computer then started to try to run out of the computer on the wheel. i had 2 of them in my older dell xps case becuase there was no exhaust so it was a very hot box and i had 2 video cards die so i got one of those and it made so much noise after a few months i took it out and tryed another one and again after 4 months or so it was out again.


I had a similar experience, after 6 months use, something went awry and it started running at 40+dB.


----------



## TwoCables

M4ng03z: why did you leave the hard drive rail mounts in? I mean, why not remove them for an even cleaner look as well as possibly slightly better airflow?


----------



## Swoosh19

Honeycombless that sounds interesting








maybe i should do that too...


----------



## tyg3r741

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*


Now that I got my fan controller for Christmas, I took the time to put in the effort my rig deserved. I got rid of all that plastic honey-comb crap and obstructive fan grills on the top, front, bottom, and back as well (no fans on the side so I left the grills there so I don't have a hole in my case).

**The bowels of the beast**








**The back (eww)**








**The top exhaust fans with honey-comb plastic and grills snipped out**








**Suspended 80mm and fan controller as well as honey-combless front panel**















Hope you enjoyed the pics, I know I enjoyed doing it.



even w/o fans on side it looks great!!!


----------



## TwoCables

Please stop leaving images in the quotes. Even I'm having a tougher time with the page load thanks to it. It's really annoying, dammit!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Please stop leaving images in the quotes. Even I'm having a tougher time with the page load thanks to it. It's really annoying, dammit!


i think that needs to be put in a sig.....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i think that needs to be put in a sig.....


I think it needs to be plastered all over OCN.


----------



## gotspeed

it really should just be coded in to the forum software. hit quote and it removes image tags from quoted post

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


Honeycombless that sounds interesting








maybe i should do that too...


remove the


----------



## KG363

Well I just took off the front honeycombs


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


M4ng03z: why did you leave the hard drive rail mounts in? I mean, why not remove them for an even cleaner look as well as possibly slightly better airflow?


*goes and takes the empty ones out out*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


it really should just be coded in to the forum software. hit quote and it removes image tags from quoted post

remove the
((removed pic of honeycomb cereal))


removing the honeycomb made a huge difference in looks and sound, and probably airflow too.

and quoting should definitely remove images(although i like the image in gotspeed's post!)


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*


*goes and takes the empty ones out out*

removing the honeycomb made a huge difference in looks and sound, and probably airflow too.

and quoting should definitely remove images(although i like the image in gotspeed's post!)










i always have the best images that are related but arn't really related


----------



## btwalter

finally got my 690 on friday, so the modding will begin shortly. 1st up...painting the inside, then removing the honeycomb, and painting the mesh and side panels. w00t.


----------



## dartuil

hello guys







according you what is the best way for cooling :
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/diver...7344f.jpg.html
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/diver...c97bc.jpg.html
im going to rebuild my case for cable managing and cleaning


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


hello guys







according you what is the best way for cooling :
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/diver...7344f.jpg.html
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/diver...c97bc.jpg.html
im going to rebuild my case for cable managing and cleaning


definitely the second one.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dartuil* 
hello guys







according you what is the best way for cooling :
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/diver...7344f.jpg.html
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/diver...c97bc.jpg.html
im going to rebuild my case for cable managing and cleaning

you want to set the fans up to help the hot air rise out the top and the back of the case, and pull the cool air from below the case in and push it out the top.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

So. What have I missed in the last few weeks from this thread?


----------



## KG363

Lots of off topic-ness and some cm 690 pictures.

Ooh, and the CM 690 II teasers


----------



## egarcia3223

Yeah, i used my dremmel with the a special drill bit to to the four holes. It's kinda tricky since the drill bit isn't the same size as the hole, you have to barely touch the sides of the circle to get it right or mess up the window.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDuBz*


are they updating the LIST?...  iandro still going OL?

hey egarcia3223 did you use a drill to put that fan in the window?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


So. What have I missed in the last few weeks from this thread?


hey squirtm0nkey, you missed a ton. well worth it to go back and read a few pages


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



you missed a ton. well worth it to go back and read a few pages


Just did that ..









Changed my system name to .. "Project: RELiC"








I Just realize after all this is an old case

- 690 - released : *anyone??*
- 690 Pure released : 2009
- 690 II - release date : Jan 2010
---
_some recent pics last time i clean the system







_
--








--








---
Hope i get my gpu early 2010


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Just did that ..









Changed my system name to .. "The RELiC"
http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/o...DSC04405-1.jpg
I Just realize after all this is an old case

- 690 - released : *anyone??*
- 690 Pure released : 2009
- 690 II - release date : Jan 2010
---
_some recent pics last time i clean the system







_
--
http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/o...9/DSC_0004.jpg
--
http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/o...9/DSC_0003.jpg
---
Hope i get my gpu early 2010










i would wait till the gtx 3xx's come out.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Single 5850. All you need, even for 2560x1600.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



i would wait till the gtx 3xx's come out.


Already ordered ..

Quote:



Single 5850


This!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yay, might be getting a second hand 690 with the honeycomb already cut out lulz...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yoyo,

i just disassembled my 690.
Im going to build my rad externally.
A few things are ordered at a shop, and will be here in a few days. (90degree fittings, anti kink coil(for the looks), shrouds, fans, extentions etc)

so a few updates soon









grtz


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
yay, might be getting a second hand 690 with the honeycomb already cut out lulz...

whats they


----------



## dartuil

ok thanks for the answer dudes


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Lols. I read back to page 97. I haven't really missed much at all coz my last post was on page 97 (i think) haha.

You guys have a good Christmas? Mine was okay. Unfortunately both my 8800GT and 4830 are dead so I can't use my kickass new system







Gonna pick up a cheap 9800GT to see me through until I can afford something better.

In the meantime, hopefully gonna pop some rivets today and start cutting into my case so my 240 rad fits in the bottom. Either that or I'll wait and get the CM 690 II *evil grin*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Just did that ..









Changed my system name to .. "Project: RELiC"

http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/o...DSC04405-1.jpg

I Just realize after all this is an old case

- 690 - released : *anyone??*
- 690 Pure released : 2009
- 690 II - release date : Jan 2010
---
_some recent pics last time i clean the system







_
--
http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/o...9/DSC_0004.jpg
---
http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/o...9/DSC_0003.jpg
---
Hope i get my gpu early 2010










The release date of the Product Release Sheet July 31st, 2007. The release date of the 690's manual was October 15th, 2007.

[Source]


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Holy snap.. Have you guys SEEN the details on the CM 690 II? I'm selling my 690 and buying that.

Modular removable HDD bays (so you can remove a couple and leave in a couple) means that I don't have to cut holes in the case to put my radiator on the bottom.

The case is already painted black so I save money by then only potentially painting a few parts green. The overall design is nicer and there's a bloody sata hdd dock on the top as well. They removed the awful honeycomb mesh too! Only catch is that there isn't a windowed side panel for it yet so you can either wait until they release one or make one yourself.

Plus it will be around $120 US (89 euro) which translates to $180NZ so I'd be stupid to keep my 690 around any longer with my dream case being that cheap. Hot damn. I wish I could pre-order!

More details and specs here:
http://www.caseandcooling.fr/boitier...-prix-officiel


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Holy snap.. Have you guys SEEN the details on the CM 690 II? I'm selling my 690 and buying that.

Modular removable HDD bays (so you can remove a couple and leave in a couple) means that I don't have to cut holes in the case to put my radiator on the bottom.

The case is already painted black so I save money by then only potentially painting a few parts green. The overall design is nicer and there's a bloody sata hdd dock on the top as well. They removed the awful honeycomb mesh too! Only catch is that there isn't a windowed side panel for it yet so you can either wait until they release one or make one yourself.

Plus it will be around $120 US (89 euro) which translates to $180NZ so I'd be stupid to keep my 690 around any longer with my dream case being that cheap. Hot damn. I wish I could pre-order!

More details and specs here:
http://www.caseandcooling.fr/boitier...-prix-officiel

Whoa. I gotta get this case!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yay... released around the time i'll be getting my original 690. Lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


yay... released around the time i'll be getting my original 690. Lol.


i lol'd!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

tbh i really don't see the point in the 690 II. rads don't interest me; bongs do. therefore, the revised external WC tubing hole placement is a negative. That also means i don't care about the individually removable hard drive cages. I'm also not a fan of the new front. the only things i really like about the case are the enlarged cable management holes, which are too large imo, and the black painted interior, which i would prefer to plasti-dip myself. and presumably the 690 II is going to cost more? come off it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


tbh i really don't see the point in the 690 II. rads don't interest me; bongs do. therefore, the revised external WC tubing hole placement is a negative. That also means i don't care about the individually removable hard drive cages. I'm also not a fan of the new front. the only things i really like about the case are the enlarged cable management holes, which are too large imo, and the black painted interior, which i would prefer to plasti-dip myself. and presumably the 690 II is going to cost more? come off it.


i like the removable hard drive racks but the only problem is half of my wires in my case are behind there and on the bottom of the case behind the motherboard, it looks like the way the tray is cut you will be hard pressed to hide any wires in it and make it look near as clean as the one we have now.


----------



## doat

Dammit, i hope they give original CM690 owners some kind of deal like we send in the case and we only pay the difference or something.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Dammit, i hope they give original CM690 owners some kind of deal like we send in the case and we only pay the difference or something.


lol unless you have modified it... like just about every one of us here, with paint, cutting, bending... and so on.


----------



## TwoCables

I like the idea of the modular hard drive bay mount thingies. I mean, even though I won't be sticking a radiator down there, I love the fact that it *helps with airflow from the front fan to the other fans*.

It also looks much cleaner. Of course, I'd probably be better off not buying this case unless I have somebody like Monkey92 make me a custom window to display the entire interior while still keeping a fan for the GPU area.


----------



## bobfig

umm wow i thought i wouldnt care about the revised case but only real resion i would get it would be for the bottom mount rad.


----------



## Freelancer852

Took a photo of my case with my new Canon T1i to show what the iCage did to my cable management and it turned out as a decent entire case shot:


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Holy snap.. Have you guys SEEN the details on the CM 690 II? I'm selling my 690 and buying that.

Modular removable HDD bays (so you can remove a couple and leave in a couple) means that I don't have to cut holes in the case to put my radiator on the bottom.

The case is already painted black so I save money by then only potentially painting a few parts green. The overall design is nicer and there's a bloody sata hdd dock on the top as well. They removed the awful honeycomb mesh too! Only catch is that there isn't a windowed side panel for it yet so you can either wait until they release one or make one yourself.

Plus it will be around $120 US (89 euro) which translates to $180NZ so I'd be stupid to keep my 690 around any longer with my dream case being that cheap. Hot damn. I wish I could pre-order!

More details and specs here:
http://www.caseandcooling.fr/boitier...-prix-officiel


Welcome to two weeks ago.









EDIT: Link now to post #


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Welcome to two weeks ago.










Can you post the link to the Post # instead of the permalink? In massive threads like this, the permalink doesn't always work.


----------



## Defiler

Fixed.


----------



## gotspeed

i wounder were they figure fitting 2 240 radiators internally would fit? one up top and on on the bottom under the removable hard drive racks? seems kinda tight with 2 pumps and 2 holding tanks and all the tubes wouldn't it?


----------



## will13k7

Still waiting for my CPU Cooler to arrive, and I could do a better job with cable management, but it works


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *will13k7* 
Still waiting for my CPU Cooler to arrive, and I could do a better job with cable management, but it works









welcome to overclock.net and the cm690 club house. instead of using the plastic clips run all the cables behind the motherboard tray, looks cleaner and less stuff on the front side of the board=more air flow over it.

you plan on overclocking your 940?


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *will13k7* 
Still waiting for my CPU Cooler to arrive, and I could do a better job with cable management, but it works









Source on your wallpaper ?


----------



## xd_1771

Anyone have pics of a custom backplate hole on the motherboard tray?
I'm looking at cutting one up... as well as a few 120mm holes on the back-side panel, since I do have some Scythe 120x12mm fans that I could fit back there...








Though I really wouldn't have any use for a backplate hole unless I get a new cooling system soon - but hey, it's convenient


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


Took a photo of my case with my new Canon T1i to show what the iCage did to my cable management and it turned out as a decent entire case shot:










Awesome photo. 
Just finished modding the AC-97 audio connector to plug into the proprietary connector on my Audigy SE. Headphones without reaching behind the case=win, just in time for the new years LAN tomorrow. 
I followed this guide, for anyone interested: http://audigy2zshowto.blogspot.com/


----------



## will13k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


welcome to overclock.net and the cm690 club house. instead of using the plastic clips run all the cables behind the motherboard tray, looks cleaner and less stuff on the front side of the board=more air flow over it.


Thanks for the tip, I have to take out the motherboard to install the CPU Cooler anyways, I'll give that a shot then.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


you plan on overclocking your 940?


Just a moderate overclock, maybe 3.4-3.6Ghz, if I can get the CPU temps down. I usually just use this system for gaming, and the CPU doesnâ€™t appear to be the bottleneck, rather, the GPU, so overclocking the CPU will just be for fun. With the stock cooler it goes above 80c when running prime 95 just after a few minutes at the stock CPU clock rate (2.93Ghz), which seems odd to me. The CPU fan maxes out at 2008 rpm, even with the fan management turned off via the biosâ€¦. But when I first power on the system, for a brief second the CPU fan speed seems much higher due to the noise it generates. Oh well, things should be much better with the new CPU cooler.


----------



## will13k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Source on your wallpaper ?


Prowler 1 Wallpaper


----------



## BTK

just mine


----------



## KG363

Is that side panel with the window worth buying? Please don't tell me to do it myself because I don't have the proper tools, means, or skill.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Doesn't look like it. If it was a huge, clear window, then sure, but this is basically the stock side panel with like a single tiny piece of window.

Not worth it for me.


----------



## mrfajita

Speaking of windows in 690s I am going to window mod mine tomorrow. will post pics when its done.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Is that side panel with the window worth buying? Please don't tell me to do it myself because I don't have the proper tools, means, or skill.


ask around with your friends one of them may be able to help you out with it. the stock one is just kinda boring looking and plain. get a piece of lexan from the local hard ware store and cut a 14x16 sized hole about and mount the window in it, or theres a few window kits you can get even for 10-20 bucks that have the gasket even if you wanted to make it a flush window and you will like it a lot more then just buying the cm window.

http://www.crazypc.com/products/PX82170.html


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Is that side panel with the window worth buying? Please don't tell me to do it myself because I don't have the proper tools, means, or skill.

It depends. In my opinion, I think it's very worth it if you have absolutely no way to make your own or if you just don't want to do that and would rather simply buy one and be done with it.

I have to admit that I would rather have a much bigger window, but y'know: this one has grown on me and now I like it. It's certainly better than *not* having a window!


----------



## Freelancer852

A custom window installation for a complete noob shouldn't take longer than a couple hours, after doing it once or twice you can have it down to 30 minutes or less! The window kit I purchased from FrozenCPU.com came with very detailed instructions and all the materials I needed except for a cutting tool.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Is that side panel with the window worth buying? Please don't tell me to do it myself because I don't have the proper tools, means, or skill.

If you don't feel like doing any cutting and just want to see the CPU cooler and part of your video card its a neat side panel.... I have one on my 690 and 590 cases. (same side panel.)

Edit-If you haven't noticed in my pictures, I added a filter to the side panel fan. It keeps the dust off of the inside of the window. I was cleaning the window at least once a week before adding the filter. Now its once a month instead.

I made some changes in my 690 not that long ago... The Freezer 7 pro was replaced by a Vendetta...

I need to figure out what I'm going to do with my extra Freezer 7's now. I have one new one in the box still and one I took out of the 690 build... (anyone looking for a decent air cooler?







)


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It depends. In my opinion, I think it's very worth it if you have absolutely no way to make your own or if you just don't want to do that and would rather simply buy one and be done with it.

I have to admit that I would rather have a much bigger window, but y'know: this one has grown on me and now I like it. It's certainly better than *not* having a window!

This
I'm in the perfect angle to see my heatsink and video card.


----------



## mrfajita

Got my window cut, just need to get u-channel for it but it looks good regardless.


----------



## GnookGnook

Here is my CM 690
Painted the outside glossy white and the inside is a flat black. Other than that it is stock. I need to get a nice Dremel and change that at some point xD


----------



## KG363

How much would a dremel cost from a place like home depot?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
How much would a dremel cost from a place like home depot?

i got this one from the home depot about 2 years ago maybe longer and its pretty nice. variable speed is a must tho, they have a 2 speed thats like 50 bucks but really i think that would be a waste of money you can turn it way down for sanding or crank it up and cut the steel in a computer case with ease.

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-400-2-5...2333604&sr=1-2

there is also a little bit cheaper one with fewer bits and a case that doesn't look as handy for 20 bucks less.
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-300-1-2...333520&sr=8-16

every thing i have heard about the cordless ones are are crap.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, i bought a dremel here in holland for ~€40 with variable speed without steps, just a slider to increase the speed. And a lot of extra tools included. Gotta love that thing








But its still an unknown brand...


----------



## KG363

Kinda expensive. I guess i'll have to wait and ask for it for my birthday in April


----------



## mtbiker033

I ordered a side panel with window today from newegg for $26.99 with free shipping!

I have been using a 140mm fan on my side panel, I know the window panel only has a 120mm spot so I am going to mod it to fit my 140mm fan. I'm using a low speed yate loon 140 and it's so quiet and has good airflow I want to keep using it there, feeding cool air to my SLI cards!


----------



## XedLos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 









Whats that thing in the middle and what is the knob for? is it a fan controller?


----------



## nathris




----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XedLos* 
Whats that thing in the middle and what is the knob for? is it a fan controller?

4 in 3 bay from cooler master for putting hard drives in the cd bay area

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-002-_-Product


----------



## Hydraulic

Well, I would like to start off by saying nice work everyone! Ive been out of town so I have not been able to be at my desktop(netbook FTL) but I found this thread, and read all 987 pages over the past three days, lol.










I know the cable management is bad. most of it i could fix but idk what to do with the 24 pin power connector, its too short to go from the hole behind the motherboard and wrap aroudn the back. I have the 4 pack of 120mm cooler master ordered on their way to my house as i type this.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hydraulic* 
Well, I would like to start off by saying nice work everyone! Ive been out of town so I have not been able to be at my desktop(netbook FTL) but I found this thread, and read all 987 pages over the past three days, lol.

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/4421/cm690.jpg

I know the cable management is bad. most of it i could fix but idk what to do with the 24 pin power connector, its too short to go from the hole behind the motherboard and wrap aroudn the back. I have the 4 pack of 120mm cooler master ordered on their way to my house as i type this.

welcome to overclock.net and to the cm690 club house







. fill out your system specs under user CP. i would toss that little blue fan to be honest. i have only heard them make a ton of noise and they don't really do much else. other then that looks like you got the hang of it. other then your hard drive being upside down


----------



## Hydraulic

tbh its a wierd situation. with my crappy modular power supply, i only have one cable to run to my disk drive and my harddrive, and the length between the molexes is like 4 inches, which can only be reached if my HD is in the top bay so that the sata power socket is on the side closest to the dvd sata power one. yea i need to find the rest of my modular cords, or get a different ps


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XedLos* 
Whats that thing in the middle and what is the knob for? is it a fan controller?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
4 in 3 bay from cooler master for putting hard drives in the cd bay area

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-002-_-Product

that thing on top is a zalman zm-mfc2

And like gotspeed says, that big thing is the 4 in 3 bay.


----------



## Axxess+

Link to my cable management: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8064286


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hey guys,

ive got some good and some sad news.
The good news is for me, and the bad news is for you guys.

Lets start with the good news:
I ordered the Coolermaster ATCS 840.

Now the bad news:
I'll be selling my Coolermaster CM690.

It'll give me a lot of pain to do it, but i wont keep it. If therse someone really interested in the case, give me a pm and i'll see what i can do. I'll sell it for 20 euro cause its modded, so not really worth a lot of money.

Grtz, and o/c ill keep a subscription here, cause i can say ive been a proud owner of one of the best cases ever build


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hey guys,

ive got some good and some sad news.
The good news is for me, and the bad news is for you guys.

Lets start with the good news:
I ordered the Coolermaster ATCS 840.

Now the bad news:
I'll be selling my Coolermaster CM690.

It'll give me a lot of pain to do it, but i wont keep it. If therse someone really interested in the case, give me a pm and i'll see what i can do. I'll sell it for 20 euro cause its modded, so not really worth a lot of money.

Grtz, and o/c ill keep a subscription here, cause i can say ive been a proud owner of one of the best cases ever build









You'll always be one of us. The CM690 will stay in your heart forever.









I hope the 840 treats you well, I was looking at that case too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
You'll always be one of us. The CM690 will stay in your heart forever.









I hope the 840 treats you well, I was looking at that case too.

thanx bro, those words touch my heart








The 690 gave me pain, tears, and a lot of fun.
(cutted my fingers, had some metal in my eyes, my eye didnt stop with "leaking", and of course all the fun with gaming and just looking at it)

CM690 for evah, HURAY!!


----------



## nathris

The window really helps to cut the noise. I can't even hear my H50 pump anymore



























More here: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...cm690-mod.html


----------



## coelacanth

I have wanted to make those exact same cuts on the inside. I will get around to it sometime.

Nice work!


----------



## veblen

Hello all, thought I'd join the club too! Here's how my CM690 looks like. I tried to run all my cables through the hole at the bottom near the PSU but my corsair 850HX blocks part of the already tiny hole so I had to settle for my PCI-E cables outside. Putting the side panel on where the cables are is a workout!

Oh, and I have a cooling problem I hope you guys can help me with - my top card runs at least 6 degrees hotter than the bottom card. Is there a way to place my fans so that the top card gets better airflow?

I currently have 3 front air-intakes, 1 bottom air-intake, 2 top exhausts, 2 rear exhausts in push-pull configuration for the H50, all 120mm fans.

Thanks!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@nathris
I like that window mod you did .. just above the psu and not revealing the odd/hdd bays .. nice pics too .. great job!

@veblen
how about your side panel? do you have a fan(s) on it?

@Bastiaan_NL
Good luck with the new case! you'll have plenty of room for your wc setup!
nice choice too!









see yah' around!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*   hey guys,

ive got some good and some sad news.
The good news is for me, and the bad news is for you guys.

Lets start with the good news:
I ordered the Coolermaster ATCS 840.

Now the bad news:
I'll be selling my Coolermaster CM690.

It'll give me a lot of pain to do it, but i wont keep it. If therse someone really interested in the case, give me a pm and i'll see what i can do. I'll sell it for 20 euro cause its modded, so not really worth a lot of money.

Grtz, and o/c ill keep a subscription here, cause i can say ive been a proud owner of one of the best cases ever build







  
i say to he** with him    
 



  



 
 people!! JK your friends @ the sm690 club. you will end up buying a new one again to rejoin in a week. just watch.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


@veblen
how about your side panel? do you have a fan(s) on it?

see yah' around!










I'm currently running with the side panel off because of my first video card's temps at load (up to 95 degrees). Would fitting another 2x80mm fans (those are the spare ones I have right now) to the side panel and closing it make for lower temps?


----------



## gotspeed

put a 120 on the back side of the hard drive cage and another 120 or 140(if your psu doesn't block the holes) in the bottom of the case. should help out a ton. my 295 folding temps are 85 at the most with the highest stable over clock both on core and with the shaders bumped up more. 2x 285's shouldn't be to crazy hot. but i wouldn't bother with a 80mm the noise to air ratio sucks. it will make a ton of noise pushing not very much air at the cards.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
put a 120 on the back side of the hard drive cage and another 120 or 140(if your psu doesn't block the holes) in the bottom of the case. should help out a ton. my 295 folding temps are 85 at the most with the highest stable over clock both on core and with the shaders bumped up more. 2x 285's shouldn't be to crazy hot. but i wouldn't bother with a 80mm the noise to air ratio sucks. it will make a ton of noise pushing not very much air at the cards.

+1

Quote:

i say to he** with him
lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehehe, i probably will, but not this year








maybe ill buy a cm690 II later on, but first enjoy this one


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, not much action here....









well, my brother will use this case, so it'll stay in the family.








only con is, ive got to build it for him....xD


----------



## veblen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
put a 120 on the back side of the hard drive cage and another 120 or 140(if your psu doesn't block the holes) in the bottom of the case. should help out a ton. my 295 folding temps are 85 at the most with the highest stable over clock both on core and with the shaders bumped up more. 2x 285's shouldn't be to crazy hot. but i wouldn't bother with a 80mm the noise to air ratio sucks. it will make a ton of noise pushing not very much air at the cards.

Thanks for the tip! I've zip-tied two 120mm fans - one to the hard drive case blowing inwards towards the cards, and one in the 5.25 inch bays, also blowing inwards. I've just enough room for a 120mm fan at the bottom and I've placed one there as well.

Let's see how my temps look. Oh, should I also place fans on the side-panel blowing inwards at the cards?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veblen* 
Thanks for the tip! I've zip-tied two 120mm fans - one to the hard drive case blowing inwards towards the cards, and one in the 5.25 inch bays, also blowing inwards. I've just enough room for a 120mm fan at the bottom and I've placed one there as well.

Let's see how my temps look. Oh, should I also place fans on the side-panel blowing inwards at the cards?

I had the same dilemma.
Originally I had both fans on the door blowing inward at my video cards. I reversed the lower fan to blow out (figured it would wick hot air out of the case since the fan is right next to the vid cards), and that configuration actually lowered my temps.
You don't want too many fans blowing into the case, because having negative case pressure will generally lead to lower temps than having positive case pressure.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i wounder were they figure fitting 2 240 radiators internally would fit? one up top and on on the bottom under the removable hard drive racks? seems kinda tight with 2 pumps and 2 holding tanks and all the tubes wouldn't it?

That's true. I guess if you don't want to have 2 240 rads in there it at least gives you 2 options on where to put it. You could have 2 rads in 1 loop but that can be restrictive...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

11 hours


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
11 hours

Oh btw the countdown is based on your local time.

Change the date to the 6th and you'll see that even when it reaches 0 nothing happens. :/


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

LOL fail


----------



## veblen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
I had the same dilemma.
Originally I had both fans on the door blowing inward at my video cards. I reversed the lower fan to blow out (figured it would wick hot air out of the case since the fan is right next to the vid cards), and that configuration actually lowered my temps.
You don't want too many fans blowing into the case, because having negative case pressure will generally lead to lower temps than having positive case pressure.

Got it, thanks. I tried having the fan blow inwards at the cards but it didn't do anything. Will try having it blow out and see if that changes.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Oh btw the countdown is based on your local time.

Change the date to the 6th and you'll see that even when it reaches 0 nothing happens. :/

Generally when countdowns are based on local system time, they don't actually add the new content to the website until it goes live... lol


----------



## gotspeed

did i miss something? what count down?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
did i miss something? what count down?

Until the CM 690 II page goes "live".


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, only 1 hour 25 minutes left


----------



## coelacanth

Yo Bastiaan_NL, what's up with you? New computer case. New avatar. What's going on?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Yo Bastiaan_NL, what's up with you? New computer case. New avatar. What's going on?


Yo, 
the problem with my avatar was this:
I thougt, lets make a nice christmas avatar. I changed it, but overwrited the original........ So my nice avt was screwed, and i didnt want to remake it.
So that why i have a new avt.

And the case, well i like upgrading, and this thing is just too awsome









ill post my worklog link here too, if im finished,

Grtz


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
And the case, well i like upgrading, and this thing is just too awsome









ill post my worklog link here too, if im finished,

Grtz

I have a question about the 840. Is there more space between the motherboard tray and the side panel for routing cables than on the 690?

I wish someone would make a computer case with just a little more space back there.


----------



## KG363

^^One of the few flaws of the 690


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



I wish someone would make a computer case with just a little more space back there.


I know few of them namely Coolermaster sniper & scout , both have that bulge side panel designs..


----------



## KG363

But they have less room for video cards. cm 690 is like 314 mm


----------



## YaGit(TM)

the scout maybe ..

same mid-tower but the sniper has a bigger room compared to 690 ..


----------



## KG363

I was referring to the scout. sorry for the confusion. I can't find the max video card length on the coolermaster website so I can't really comment on that.


----------



## doat

Bastiaan where in the tits have you been? You are never on aim anymore, dam dutchies and their drugs.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
I have a question about the 840. Is there more space between the motherboard tray and the side panel for routing cables than on the 690?

I wish someone would make a computer case with just a little more space back there.

ye, there is more space. A lot between the tray and the panel, and also more between that edge like the 690 has got and the panel. At this case its a strong "beam", and the space between that beam and the sidepanel is ~1.5cm, maybe more.
Ill upload pics to my worklog, so you can check it out there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Bastiaan where in the tits have you been? You are never on aim anymore, dam dutchies and their drugs.

hehe, i guess i was using a bit too much, forgot about aim...xD (and ive been busy with my new case...







)

w00t, first one to post on page 100








9901 posts, who'll make the final 99?xD


----------



## KG363

I found a 690 II review


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I found a 690 II review





*jizz*

Do you think it probably would have been wiser to wait for that? I went ahead and bought my 690 for Christmas, but that looks far superior.


----------



## KG363

You're gonna be very happy with your cm 690. Don't get buyer's remorse


----------



## offmarsboy

here is mine

































































































still need to finish the side panel and get the graphics card


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


*jizz*

Do you think it probably would have been wiser to wait for that? I went ahead and bought my 690 for Christmas, but that looks far superior.


I think it all depends on your needs as well as your opinion.


----------



## KG363

Wow that looks great!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wow, really nice work there marsboy! You've just persuaded me to use the two-strip approach when i get my 690


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@offmarsboy

Very nice!


----------



## liberalelephant

Is there enough room to install a tall heatsink like a TRUE or VenomX AND a fan above it on the door?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
Is there enough room to install a tall heatsink like a TRUE or VenomX AND a fan above it on the door?

i think you wont be able to mount a fan at the top spot on the door using a big HS. I used the Scyte mugen and couldnt fit a second 120mm fan on the door.


----------



## Killerzoza

I have a CM690 unmodded . May add a side window to the bezel later.


----------



## Floy

Welcome to OCN! That is one nice system you have there!


----------



## marsey99

if you have a big tower heatsink the fan mount on the stock side is unusable but you dont want one there anyway as the fan would cause turbulance and have a neg effect on your temps as it disrupts the airflow over the heatsink.


----------



## mtbiker033

Got my stock side window today, changed out the fan on it with a high speed yate loon and threw it on.

I also added a shroud to my Dark Knight. It wasn't easy to get on there and it just clears my ram but it did lower load temps by a 2-3C.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Oh wow, the 690 2 looks brilliant. Unfortunately we're not getting them in New Zealand until late February/early March..... Unless Australia gets them early I'll have to wait rather impatiently for one.

Offmarsboy, nice paint job!!! That looks darn cool!

Check this article out too... There are actually 2 new 690 releases.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=431&Itemid=61


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Oh wow, the 690 2 looks brilliant. Unfortunately we're not getting them in New Zealand until late February/early March..... Unless Australia gets them early I'll have to wait rather impatiently for one.

Offmarsboy, nice paint job!!! That looks darn cool!

Check this article out too... *There are actually 2 new 690 releases.*

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=431&Itemid=61

didn't we already know this?


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
if you have a big tower heatsink the fan mount on the stock side is unusable but you dont want one there anyway as the fan would cause turbulance and have a neg effect on your temps as it disrupts the airflow over the heatsink.

This is true. Thx


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Cut out the side panel and tossed a 250mm fan in there going to pain the inside and finish the edges of the side panel.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
didn't we already know this?

I hadn't seen any mention of it in this thread but owell.

@computergeek485

Wow.... that is one hot looking side panel. The big fan looks very cool.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
Got my stock side window today, changed out the fan on it with a high speed yate loon and threw it on.

I also added a shroud to my Dark Knight. It wasn't easy to get on there and it just clears my ram but it did lower load temps by a 2-3C.

You have a very nice rig... those 260's look great through your side windows, wish i had an SLI mobo, id grab another 260


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*

@computergeek485

Wow.... that is one hot looking side panel. The big fan looks very cool.


Thanks it makes a big difference in gpu temps, it was a hard thing to install though it sat too deep in the case had to create a spacer that pulled the fan out of the case


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@ computergeek: my old rig (bro's rig now) has the same fan with blue LED's


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
You have a very nice rig... those 260's look great through your side windows, wish i had an SLI mobo, id grab another 260

thank you very much I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## 5291Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5291Crash*


Joining the club









Love this case its so nice to work on

i moved the fans to occupy the top 2 slots and the rear slot
Current fans are:
1 stock CM A12025-12CB-3BN-F1 Speed: 1200 RPM Airflow: 44.03 CFM Noise: 19.8 dBA
1 Lian Li L11212255L-4 # Speed: 1500 RPM Airflow: 56 CFM Noise: 24.7 dBA Power: 3.24 W
1 Vantec SF12025L RPM 1500 Air Flow 53 CFM Noise Level 28 dBA

i got my case second hand it was lightly used and had a minor scratch that doesn't bother me.

still thinking about mods but one is to strip it down and paint the inside black removing the fan grates at the same time

i have 4 blue LED 120mm CM fans and a Zalman MFC1 6 fan controler, and a 1tb Spinpoint F3 headed this way now from Newegg.


Just an update, little while back when i was cleaning i got busy and cut that plastic cross pieces under the top mesh out they just looked stupid in there.

All the fans are installed along with a single blue 12" CCFL thats standing upright along the outer edge of the drive rack

Some updated pics and temps 
Still the stick HSF lol


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComputerGeek485*


Cut out the side panel and tossed a 250mm fan in there going to pain the inside and finish the edges of the side panel.











omg...you made a lightbulb pop out of my head!


----------



## GeekInSaNe

Hi... i have a Storm Scout, but before have a CM 690..





































Saludos desde Monterrey, MÃ©xico!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *5291Crash* 
Just an update, little while back when i was cleaning i got busy and cut that plastic cross pieces under the top mesh out they just looked stupid in there.

All the fans are installed along with a single blue 12" CCFL thats standing upright along the outer edge of the drive rack

Some updated pics and temps
Still the stick HSF lol











maybe time to do a dryer vent from the out side in to the front intakes then the exhaust back out lol. how high up is the window btw?


----------



## 5291Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


maybe time to do a dryer vent from the out side in to the front intakes then the exhaust back out lol. how high up is the window btw?


actally i have it blocked in so the intake gets the cooler air lol or cold air depending on how warm it is outside i've walked in the room and noted the Storage drive at -2*C lol but it was to damn cold in the room to sit so i lowered the window a fair bit

its about 10-12' above the sidewalk but internaly blocked from opening farther thanks to a screw out closet rod lol

one upside to its location is very little dust compaired to beside the desk


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5291Crash*


actally i have it blocked in so the intake gets the cooler air lol or cold air depending on how warm it is outside i've walked in the room and noted the Storage drive at -2*C lol but it was to damn cold in the room to sit so i lowered the window a fair bit

its about 10-12' above the sidewalk but internaly blocked from opening farther thanks to a screw out closet rod lol

one upside to its location is very little dust compaired to beside the desk












you need somehting like this going to the window for the cold air then the window wouldn't need to be opened so much. let the fans pull the air through that and in to the case, maybe let it blow in to the room or do the same for the rear so the "hot" air goes back out side. when i say hot i mean the whole 10 degs warmer then -2C lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, you guys are crazy. Its around 14c in my room, and i wouldnt like it to be any colder than this. My cpu is at 22c, and hdd's at 22 and 19c, so cool enough imo...









(btw, this is in my new case, so not a 690)


----------



## Floy

Hehe, I've been a sick lately (cold) so I have warmed my room up to about 25Â°C. Obviously CPU temps are a higher as a result, but it has helped me. I am still a bit sick, one night before I went to bed I measured if I have fever and the metre said 37.6Â°C, so I have been a bit careful lately.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Hehe, I've been a sick lately (cold) so I have warmed my room up to about 25Â°C. Obviously CPU temps are a higher as a result, but it has helped me. I am still a bit sick, one night before I went to bed I measured if I have fever and the metre said 37.6Â°C, so I have been a bit careful lately.


thats what you get for wanting lower and lower temps, you'll get sick soon enough...xD


----------



## will13k7

At the stock clock rate, dropped about 20c at load when running prime95 (from 80s to 60s) when compared to the stock cooler... but still running into high temperatures (>90c) with prime95 when trying to overclock to 3.6-3.8Ghz... not sure if my cpu voltage is too high (1.37500, max Intel specifies), or I didn't apply the correct amount of thermal paste (4mm pea drop of NT-H1)... I guess that's a question for another thread... so many others seem to be able to keep the temperature in the 70's when around 3.6-4.0 GHz with this CPU cooler.

<edit> Yeah, it does seem to be the cpu voltage, I dopped down to 1.2250 when OC'd to 3.6 GHz and my temps are in the 70's at load with prime95 now (large ffts).


----------



## xDuBz

:-s can some1 help me how to change the rubber feet of the case? =/..


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDuBz*


:-s can some1 help me how to change the rubber feet of the case? =/..


they should have a hole each with a screw inside.


----------



## wonderlust

The rear feet are held on with two screws each, but they are aslo stuck on with sticky tape.

the front foot panel is held on with four screws two each side under the small rubber pads.

I removed mine and replaced the with casters


----------



## mtbiker033

dudes, we are 6 pages away from 1000 pages!! (depends on how many you view per page).

so awesome!


----------



## gotspeed

man 1000 pages was ages ago. * i got 1 post per page LOL*


----------



## KG363

This club is what made me join OCN lol


----------



## Freelancer852

Page 995 here!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Page 995 here!

ZOMG WE'RE ON PAGE 100!!!1!!one

Only 5900 posts to go before we get to page 690!


----------



## 5291Crash

498 here but i have it set to 20/page


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


This club is what made me join OCN lol


this...xD
for me the same, this club did it


----------



## gotspeed

first google results when i was looking for mods to do on our first cm690 and it all went down hill from there lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


first google results when i was looking for mods to do on our first cm690 and it all went down hill from there lol.


lol xD

i finished my first mods and was looking what others did to their cases, so took a look at google, and found this one. Been looking here a few times and decided to post my beestie here too, and that how things started... bad day in history...xD


----------



## Ryanb213

995 xD


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


This club is what made me join OCN lol


Haha, same here.

690 ftmfw!!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I was excited about getting the 690 and while googling it, stumbled across this thread and very quickly got excited about all the mods I could possibly do. So when I got my case, I joined. Can I still be in the club when I sell my 690 and get the 690 2?


----------



## xDuBz

i thnk







as long as its 690 cm


----------



## Ryanb213

We are going to need the CM 692 Club. Do i dare make it?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, my brother is owning my 690 now, but its still in the same room








this thing became part of me...xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
We are going to need the CM 692 Club. Do i dare make it?

nah, we should include it here, make a nice big club


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol, my brother is owning my 690 now, but its still in the same room








this thing became part of me...xD

A Cooler Master family...nice!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

tbh thats not all, my youngest brother is owning my first case, a coolermaster centurion 532...xD so its: me: CM ATCS 840, Brother 1: CM 690, Brother 2: CM Centurion 532, and all happy with those cases









Centurion has got a self made sidewindow, cutted away those tubes on front, fan hole on top, and so on....










and this is my new case:


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol, my brother is owning my 690 now, but its still in the same room








this thing became part of me...xD

nah, we should include it here, make a nice big club









I agree. the 690 II should be in this thread.


----------



## Freakn

Does a Centurion 690 fit into this club?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Does a Centurion 690 fit into this club?









don't you mean 590?


----------



## Ryanb213

make this the place for the 690 II club. no need for another one.


----------



## kurosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
make this the place for the 690 II club. no need for another one.

Tru dat!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
make this the place for the 690 II club. no need for another one.

Does the Xigmatek Midgard also get to play here? =)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nah, its not coolermasters case








its almost the same tho, but it doesnt have coolermasters seal of approval xD


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Does the Xigmatek Midgard also get to play here? =)

I do not condone midgards stepping foot on cm territory.


----------



## JMT668

i have a Xiggy and love it. In some places its better than the 690.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
i have a Xiggy and love it. In some places its better than the 690.

It will nevar beat the 692.









I need a new case anyways. Either that, or some serious modding of this one. Does anybody know how much the HX850 covers the cable management hole on this case? i mean jesus, i cant even fit all my modular cables in there. I might cut out the bottom HDD Bays like the 692. I need to run my case with the sidepanel off right now because its too hot in there for my 5870.

Ima get some fans, and a saw, and make this work.


----------



## TwoCables

It's the 690 II, not the 692.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's the 690 II, not the 692.

hmm, i like 692 tho... xD


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's the 690 II, not the 692.

The model number indeed is RC-692-KKN2

but the official name is 690 II, i guess you could argue either way.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
i have a Xiggy and love it. In some places its better than the 690.

But it's got a huge price with cheap and filmsy drive bays. And flimsy doors. It's construction is horrible, which is key for a case.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
It will nevar beat the 692.









I need a new case anyways. Either that, or some serious modding of this one. Does anybody know how much the HX850 covers the cable management hole on this case? i mean jesus, i cant even fit all my modular cables in there. I might cut out the bottom HDD Bays like the 692. I need to run my case with the sidepanel off right now because its too hot in there for my 5870.

Ima get some fans, and a saw, and make this work.









what are you considering as "hot" gpu temps can be much higher then cpu temps and still be safe. gaming my 295 will sometimes get up to 79-85 degs on both cores. unless your much higher then that your in the safe zone.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
what are you considering as "hot" gpu temps can be much higher then cpu temps and still be safe. gaming my 295 will sometimes get up to 79-85 degs on both cores. unless your much higher then that your in the safe zone.

Its not my gpu, its my vram, and it gets to the point of crash. But i got it sorted for now. I have very little airflow in my case. My cable managment is near perfect, i just need to install some fans. I have one fan in the rear for my rad, one on the side panel exhausting, and one intake in the from bottom for the hdd's. I need to get air out the top badly.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
Its not my gpu, its my vram, and it gets to the point of crash. But i got it sorted for now. I have very little airflow in my case. My cable managment is near perfect, i just need to install some fans. I have one fan in the rear for my rad, one on the side panel exhausting, and one intake in the from bottom for the hdd's. I need to get air out the top badly.

you may be better off with the side(or put it in the bottom) fan as a intake fan, with it sucking air out it will show lower temps but won't help that much with getting cooler air to the card fast. blowing room air towards the card should lower the temps better.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
It will nevar beat the 692.









I need a new case anyways. Either that, or some serious modding of this one. Does anybody know how much the HX850 covers the cable management hole on this case? i mean jesus, i cant even fit all my modular cables in there. I might cut out the bottom HDD Bays like the 692. I need to run my case with the sidepanel off right now because its too hot in there for my 5870.

Ima get some fans, and a saw, and make this work.









depends on your opinion







i think 690 > 690 II


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
you may be better off with the side(or put it in the bottom) fan as a intake fan, with it sucking air out it will show lower temps but won't help that much with getting cooler air to the card fast. blowing room air towards the card should lower the temps better.

Well, this is initially what i though, BUT it seems the 5870 blows hot air into your case, and lots of it. Right below the crossfire connector there is a huge vent, and it blows a ton of air out of that. This is how they manage such a small exhaust on the back. My fan is exactly lined up with the crossfire bridges, so i figure i could get that hot air out of the case pretty quick using that as an exhaust.

Im going to have it like this:

Bottom Front: intake

Side panel (windowed version from CM) : exhaust

Rear: intake (for corsair radiator)

Top: 2 exhausts.

Debating on weather or not i should use a bottom intake, with a dust filter ofc. Its on hardwood floors so i'd get some pretty good flow i think down there.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
depends on your opinion







i think 690 > 690 II

What puts the 690 ahead of the 692? (Easier to type, but I know it's really 690 II, guess they didn't want to be Antec)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
What puts the 690 ahead of the 692? (Easier to type, but I know it's really 690 II, guess they didn't want to be Antec)

Well first up i think the new front panel is a step back. The hard drive bay section with the stock fan is disproportionate to the 5.25" bay size. You now cannot use two front fans, a fan controller and a DVD drive. I also dislike the new WC hole placement (of the utmost importance to me), and the new 3.5" drive bays. I think it looks better with a complete cage from top (5.25") to bottom (3.5"), with the trays then individually removable. I realise this opens more space for rads and such, but i could not bring myself to buy a rad when i know about bongs. I find the top SATA bay useless, and the cable management holes too big (though that's better than none at all...). I do like the black painted interior, but i'm going to plasti dip mine anyway so that's sorta irrelevant.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Well first up i think the new front panel is a step back. The hard drive bay section with the stock fan is disproportionate to the 5.25" bay size. You now cannot use two front fans, a fan controller and a DVD drive. I also dislike the new WC hole placement (of the utmost importance to me), and the new 3.5" drive bays. I think it looks better with a complete cage from top (5.25") to bottom (3.5"), with the trays then individually removable. I realise this opens more space for rads and such, but i could not bring myself to buy a rad when i know about bongs. I find the top SATA bay useless, and the cable management holes too big (though that's better than none at all...). I do like the black painted interior, but i'm going to plasti dip mine anyway so that's sorta irrelevant.

The top sata port is perfect for an SSD.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

that's nice, but i'm not going to get an SSD in the near future, and if i did, i would tape it to the back of the motherboard tray or in the 5.25" bays or on the bottom of the case.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
The top sata port is perfect for an SSD.

Hey, that would look kinda cool. I'd love to have somebody be like "oooo what's that?" only to proudly say "That's my solid state disk!".


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hey, that would look kinda cool. I'd love to have somebody be like "oooo what's that?" only to proudly say "That's my solid state disk!".









hehe, a conventional 3.5" is too big to sit there it looks, you might even be able to put the cover over that thing with an SSD in there, you wouldn't even bump it.

THEN you could take out the 4 bottom HDD bays. Put your two 3.5" HDD's inside the case, and your SSD on top









Plus you get tons of extra space inside the case without those HDD bays!

look at the top, tell me that isnt perfect for an SSD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...omputer%20Case


----------



## gotspeed

i think one of the big +'s in the new one is more space behind the motherboard tray. if you were lucky make you could figure out some way to hide the hard drives behind there. it would attract some questions i would bet. the racing strip bends in the top look pretty sweet same with the rearranged face plate. only 4 cd drives tho you lose the option to do 2 cd drives and a 120 mm fan in there. over all its a nice update. unless you still burn cds for in the car or friends you may be able to get away with non having a cd drive in it to clean up the front and get more air intake space. i wish i had unlimited funds it would be exciting to see what you could pull off in the updated 690. it almost could me on the lines of the million dollar pc stuff.


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hey, that would look kinda cool. I'd love to have somebody be like "oooo what's that?" only to proudly say "That's my solid state disk!".









To which they reply "No, thats my solid state disk." Then they punch you in the face, steal your SSD, change their name, and move to Bangladesh.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberalelephant*


To which they reply "No, thats my solid state disk." Then they punch you in the face, steal your SSD, change their name, and move to Bangladesh.


and they would have your ssd with your os and all your personal info. they could change there name to....... yours lol.


----------



## Freelancer852

People put personal information on their computers?! NO!

In all seriousness though, I think the only personal information I put on my OS drives is my first name _(which is linked to my user account)_. All other information is on my storage drives.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


People put personal information on their computers?! NO!

In all seriousness though, I think the only personal information I put on my OS drives is my first name _(which is linked to my user account)_. All other information is on my storage drives.


what about ie temp files with bank acc numbers or email address books and the stuff like that, you would be amazed what you can find when you search a drive even after its been reformatted. just about any file you have opened can be to some extent can be recovered or at the very lest see file names and partial data.

had a problem with copying off data and reinstalling where i lost a bunch of images this guy had and after 24hr's of my little desktop atom rig scanning it found stuff that was images from web sites he visted 4-5 years ago, resumes that he hadn't touched in years and fully recovered almost 110gigs from a 160 gig laptop drive. you may not have it set to save there but who knows were windows is putting temporally opened files and all the info it uses to recover from a session if it crashes.

all it takes is the right person with the right motive


----------



## Freelancer852

That's true, at least I don't have to worry about stuff like this since I properly write "white data" over all my drives when selling them.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







don't you mean 590?

Sorry that should of read "Coolermaster Centurion RC-590"


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Sorry that should of read "Coolermaster Centurion RC-590"


They have a Club Here


----------



## wonderlust

My CM690 slightly modded










inside










other side










new use for these?


















Specs
[email protected] cooled by a T.R.U.E/Nexus 120PWM
MSI P45 Platinum
4 Gb PC6400 Patriot @ 4.4.4.12
BFG GTX260 216 OCX
3 x 1Tb Samsung F3s
2 x Samsung SH-S223B DVDRW
Highpoint Cardreader with USB and Esata
Hiper 580w Typer R PSU
case fans, 2 nexus 120s, 1 nexus 120pwm, front fan is the original CM led fan.
Casters from Screwfix


----------



## TwoCables

If you wrap the SATA cables around behind the motherboard tray, then it will look much better.


----------



## JMT668

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


But it's got a huge price with cheap and filmsy drive bays. And flimsy doors. It's construction is horrible, which is key for a case.


Huge Price? I got mine for Â£50! The its not the drive bays that are flimsy its the sliding tray in the drive bay that is, but once there's a HDD in it there fine. The only bad point is as you said the side panels are a bit crap.

But I still love my Xiggy!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


It will nevar beat the 692.









I need a new case anyways. Either that, or some serious modding of this one. Does anybody know how much the HX850 covers the cable management hole on this case? i mean jesus, i cant even fit all my modular cables in there. I might cut out the bottom HDD Bays like the 692. I need to run my case with the sidepanel off right now because its too hot in there for my 5870.

Ima get some fans, and a saw, and make this work.










Very true! If I had the cash I would get a 690 II Advanced insted.


----------



## jorre

hi all

i want ask..whether this case fits HD 5890 ???


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jorre* 
hi all

i want ask..whether this case fits HD 5890 ???

HD5890 has not been release or announced yet.

If you are referring to HD5870, then yes.
If you are referring to HD5970, then no.


----------



## ruffhhouse

I purchased a 80 X 15 fan to go on the side behind the motherboard tray (you call that side the right or left?), but can't figure out how to secure it...

I've removed the little two-screw bracket but can't see how it can help secure the fan without some serious modification.

It's got to be simpler than this... any help?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

woot.. look @ the page ..









----








----








----








----


----------



## btwalter

yeah, but who is going to be post 1k?


----------



## BreakDown

the regular cm 690 hold 5 bays, and you could use 3 of them to place a fan, but in the new one, you cant if you have a fan controller and a optical unit. so my question is, is there a way to have two front fans a optical unit and a fan controller on the new cm 690 II?

maybe the airflow is even better and you will not need it?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nice pics yagit, things coming together for you?


----------



## wonderlust

Glad to see that i am not the only one with a TRUE facing upwards


----------



## Ryanb213

1,000 pages!









The 5970 would actully fit in the 690 II, if you take out that bottom four HDD bays, and use you bottom PCI-E. I'd imagine if you have a 5970, you have a bottom PCI-E.


----------



## benjy911

I will get some pics of mine up soon


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Huray, weve got 10000 posts!!! congrats to you benjy911


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
1,000 pages!









The 5970 would actully fit in the 690 II, if you take out that bottom four HDD bays, and use you bottom PCI-E. I'd imagine if you have a 5970, you have a bottom PCI-E.

I think that would only work if it had a top mounted PSU. The card would be too high for taking the hdd bays to give it more room


----------



## benjy911

Not the best pics so I will take some more at the weekend as well as doing a few of the inside.


----------



## iandroo888

man so pissed. CM was in another at Aria in City Center for CES. i wanted to see the 690 II Advance. son of a rawr.. xD =[

omg 10k posts.. over 1m views... u guys are good =X


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


man so pissed. CM was in another at Aria in City Center for CES. i wanted to see the 690 II Advance. son of a rawr.. xD =[

omg 10k posts.. over 1m views... u guys are good =X


and you too, you started this awsomeness


----------



## KG363

I will almost definitely use the 690 II for my next rig, whenever that may be


----------



## mtbiker033

happy over 1k pages and 10k posts CM690 club!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
HD5890 has not been release or announced yet.

If you are referring to HD5870, then yes.
If you are referring to HD5970, then no.

if the 5970 is under 12.6" then it will fit...


----------



## Freelancer852

I'm actually really liking the 7+1 expansion slot system on the 690 II, the extra vertical one would be great for a USB 3 expansion slot that plugs right into the motherboard USB ports _(instead of taking up a PCI/PCI-E slot)_.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
I'm actually really liking the 7+1 expansion slot system on the 690 II, the extra vertical one would be great for a USB 3 expansion slot that plugs right into the motherboard USB ports _(instead of taking up a PCI/PCI-E slot)_.

but according to some reviews, the cables don't stretch that far







i think it would be useful for those sound cards which have a second bracket for more input/outputs though.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
if the 5970 is under 12.6" then it will fit...










I thought that it was confirmed that it doesn't fit


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I haven't heard anything of the sort. The case can fit 12.59" GPU's, and if the 5970 is under that, it will fit. If not, you'll just need to cut a bit of a hole in one of the HDD bays.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
nice pics yagit, things coming together for you?









Thanks!









Love the new case of yours .. very elegant looking!
----

1000+ pages (1/4 nonsense!)









Congratz to the club


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Thanks!









Love the new case of yours .. very elegant looking!
----

1000+ pages (1/4 nonsense!)









Congratz to the club









I'd say 3/4


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
if the 5970 is under 12.6" then it will fit...

newegg says its 12.9inch, and an other site says its 30.1cm, so maybe it will fit, maybe it wont....xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
Thanks!









Love the new case of yours .. very elegant looking!
----

1000+ pages (1/4 nonsense!)









Congratz to the club









thanx m8, its elegant indeed(and big/heavy, 24kg's is a lot...xD)

and i also think that its around 3/4 nonsense...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

solution:
1: chop off 1" red batmobile vents
2: dremel HDD cage
3: ???
4: Profit!


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
but according to some reviews, the cables don't stretch that far







i think it would be useful for those sound cards which have a second bracket for more input/outputs though.

Soldering wire extensions isn't *THAT* hard!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
solution:
1: chop off 1" red batmobile vents
2: dremel HDD cage
3: ???
4: Profit!

a good 4 pound sledge will work too.


----------



## doat

You call that a sledgehammer? This is a sledge hammer


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

damn straight lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

doat has a new avatar









and that sledge is small...


----------



## doat

Its the same band, TOOL, but i like that album cover.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Its the same band, TOOL, but i like that album cover.

hmm, its pretty strange imo, but its your avt


----------



## gotspeed

na a good 4 pound in the right hands would be all you would need to fit a silly ati card in, since they can't make a smaller card thats as fast


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
na a good 4 pound in the right hands would be all you would need to fit a silly ati card in, since they can't make a smaller card thats as fast









hehe, i know smaller tools to fit it...dremel


----------



## doat

You two are pansies, 4lb hammer pfft.


----------



## gotspeed

so doat how big of a weapon do you need against some light steel?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
so doat how big of a weapon do you need against some light steel?


----------



## gotspeed

man you are weak


----------



## doat

lol


----------



## Scuba_Steve

This is my rig.... its pretty good. It was a budget build... and my first build might i add. (Fyi... I was stupid with the paint and the side panel isnt done yet... Out of money.. LOL)














































Here's My Ghetto Fan exhaust mod!!!





































Specs...

Cpu: Intel C2D E6750 OC @ 3.4ghz
Heatsink: Zalman CNPS10x Extreme
PSU: OCZ Fatality 550w
Gpu: BFG Nvidia GTS 250 1gb (Getting a second one soon)
Ram: OCZ Platinum DDR2 PC 6400
MOBO: MSI P6N Diamond 680i
Case: Ok i dont think i need to tell you what the case is... LOL


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

holy pictures batman







you couldn't have resized them...


----------



## ruffhhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruffhhouse* 
I purchased a 80 X 15 fan to go on the side behind the motherboard tray (you call that side the right or left?), but can't figure out how to secure it...

I've removed the little two-screw bracket but can't see how it can help secure the fan without some serious modification.

It's got to be simpler than this... any help?

Above is my original post... didn't get any replies... I know it's a simple question for you advanced modders, but can any of you spare a moment for an answer?

I LOVE my 690!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruffhhouse* 
Above is my original post... didn't get any replies... I know it's a simple question for you advanced modders, but can any of you spare a moment for an answer?

I LOVE my 690!









I really don't feel like trawling through the last 50 pages (100 posts per page FTW) so I'll just try to explain:

The bracket goes on the square part on the outside of the fan, but it doesn't cover the whole width of the fan. It only covers the little lip on the outside. The two little holes are for the corners of the fan, and then you screw the bracket onto the other side of the fan. Get it?

Edit: The temps will be better if you make that fan an exhaust. Trust me.

Another edit: I just remembered that there's a link to the back of my mobo tray in the OP









Hope this pic helps!

Edit #3: I decided to just add the picture, so ignore that link.


----------



## Scuba_Steve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruffhhouse* 
Above is my original post... didn't get any replies... I know it's a simple question for you advanced modders, but can any of you spare a moment for an answer?

I LOVE my 690!









I have one word for you.... Paperclips.... trust me they work... lol..

I mounted a fan on the back of my case behind the expansion bays... only using paperclips.... they work (Pictures a couple of posts above)

And trust me, if that is back fan then it doesnt matter if it looks really really good... you dont see it. so who cares...

Zipties also work fyi


----------



## Scuba_Steve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
holy pictures batman







you couldn't have resized them...

LOL... ya i didnt care about resizing soo ya... sorry LOL


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scuba_Steve* 
LOL... ya i didnt care about resizing soo ya... sorry LOL

pretty inconsiderate... that's several megabytes wasted; and OCN resizes them anyway.


----------



## doat

Im pretty sure this happens for everyone but doesn't OCN resize them and you click the bar above the picture to see the full size?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Im pretty sure this happens for everyone but doesn't OCN resize them and you click the bar above the picture to see the full size?

yes, but if your internet was as slow as mine you would see they slowly load to full size, and then OCN resizes them. When you click them, you don't magically download extra. The download is there to begin with; OCN doesn't decrease the file size, OCN decreases the viewing size.


----------



## Scuba_Steve

Ya... sorry about that... i resized them... i didnt realize how slow it made the page load... LOL... Srry bout that...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
holy pictures batman







you couldn't have resized them...

Whoa! Who pooped in your corn flakes this morning?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
pretty inconsiderate... that's several megabytes wasted; and OCN resizes them anyway.

Inconsiderate? And what do you call your responses? Helpful? I hope you see what I'm getting at.


----------



## doat

Corn flakes sucks, frosted flakes are better i used to eat those without milk late at night.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa! Who pooped in your corn flakes this morning?

Inconsiderate? And what do you call your responses? Helpful? I hope you see what I'm getting at.

i could say the same to you. You haven't been yourself lately.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i could say the same to you. You haven't been yourself lately.

He has two penises what do you expect?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

where's that guy with the avatar of a guy with the hand poking thorugh his head when you need him.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
where's that guy with the avatar of a guy with the hand poking thorugh his head when you need him.

You mean this one?








It's the same guy but different album cover


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

facepalm.jpg


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
facepalm.jpg

Silence you


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

no u


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
holy pictures batman







you couldn't have resized them...

haha nevermind. was gonna say something then realised he resized them.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruffhhouse*


Above is my original post... didn't get any replies... I know it's a simple question for you advanced modders, but can any of you spare a moment for an answer?

I LOVE my 690!










I also bought an 80x80x15 fan to stick back there, but I had to dremel the plastic of the fan to get it to fit the way CM wants it to.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

Originally Posted by ruffhhouse
Above is my original post... didn't get any replies... I know it's a simple question for you advanced modders, but can any of you spare a moment for an answer?

I LOVE my 690!
The stock 80mm fan bracket is for use with the type of fan that has mounting holes that aren't connected all the way through the fan body by a plastic "tube". If your fan is the type where the screw holes are sealed all the way through the body, you can use carefully threaded zip ties to hold it in place. Make sense? I can post picts tonight if it doesn't.

Good Luck!


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
pretty inconsiderate... that's several megabytes wasted; and OCN resizes them anyway.











Nice to see how people still like this case


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scuba_Steve* 
Ya... sorry about that... i resized them... i didnt realize how slow it made the page load... LOL... Srry bout that...

Scuba_Steve you rig looks awesome!! Nice!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
The stock 80mm fan bracket is for use with the type of fan that has mounting holes that aren't connected all the way through the fan body by a plastic "tube". If your fan is the type where the screw holes are sealed all the way through the body, you can use carefully threaded zip ties to hold it in place. Make sense? I can post picts tonight if it doesn't.

Good Luck!

thats the way, zip ties will work, but the clip will only work with the fans without the tube between the screw holes


----------



## KG363

Steve, I'm jealous of that window


----------



## marsey99

steve thats a cracker that m8, ignore him hes just pis sed you killed his dial up


----------



## Scuba_Steve

HAHA... Thanks... ya i got the window idea from the corsair obsidian.... =) Looks cool


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa! Who pooped in your corn flakes this morning?

Inconsiderate? And what do you call your responses? Helpful? I hope you see what I'm getting at.

twopenises calm down! Inconsiderate? And what do you call your responses? Helpful? I hope you see what I'm getting at.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

_so quiet







_
---








---


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
_so quiet







_
---
http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/o...9/DSC04902.jpg
---









Yagit, you make me jealous, your case is just too awsome....
Do you have a worklog? otherwise POST IT DUDE!! cause i cant get enough


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Yagit, you make me jealous, your case is just too awsome....
Do you have a worklog? otherwise POST IT DUDE!! cause i cant get enough










Actually there's no build log for it.. my mistake.. I did the mod before joining ocn and the club is the only reason back then that makes me join ocn ..









Dont be jealous your case looks sick stock!


----------



## Defiler

It has arrived...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119216


----------



## Freelancer852

It was actually on NewEgg a few days ago, lol.


----------



## 98uk

Anyone have experience in fitting an SSD in a CM690? Do I have to use the plastic adaptor in the case? Do I have to buy a separate 2.5" to 3.5" adaptor? How exactly does it work?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Anyone have experience in fitting an SSD in a CM690? Do I have to use the plastic adaptor in the case? Do I have to buy a separate 2.5" to 3.5" adaptor? How exactly does it work?

It depends on how anal you are. For me, I just rest my SSD on the hard drive rail mount and leave it. I would have used Velcro and attached it to the side of one of the walls somewhere, but I didn't feel like messing with all of that. I like everything to be extremely easy to remove when I clean my rig.

In other words: you can mount it any way you want. You can even leave it dangling just for the sake of being comical. So, it really depends on you!


----------



## 98uk

Ha, you just replied as I wrote a velcro thread









http://www.overclock.net/ssd/649911-...nting-ssd.html


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Ha, you just replied as I wrote a velcro thread









http://www.overclock.net/ssd/649911-...nting-ssd.html

Oh hehe that's too perfect.









Hey wait! You can use duct tape too!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, you can buy a 3.5" to 2x2.5" mounting thing so you can mount 2 ssd's above eachother in a 3.5" rail. Ive got a thing like that and works pretty nice


----------



## Ryanb213

What about velcro on the back of the motherboard tray behind everything? you could probably mount a few back there.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


What about velcro on the back of the motherboard tray behind everything? you could probably mount a few back there.


That would be a hell of a lot of fun. Damn, I'd just mount them all over the show. An SSD covered case. Expensive, but tacky!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
That would be a hell of a lot of fun. Damn, I'd just mount them all over the show. An SSD covered case. Expensive, but tacky!









Tacky?

Oh! I see what you did there!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Tacky?

Oh! I see what you did there!


Ahahaha.


----------



## benjy911

Could I be added to the modded list


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benjy911*


Could I be added to the modded list










The OP shows how to be added.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

*watches some tumbleweed fly by*

Sooo...

We need some more 690 pr0n.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


*watches some tumbleweed fly by*

Sooo...

We need some more 690 pr0n.


I believe someone on here was talking about angle grinders and all sorts of other neat stuff. If only I could remember who...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
*watches some tumbleweed fly by*

Sooo...

We need some more 690 pr0n.

me get 690 soon


----------



## Akomplice209

have had the 690 for sometime now, always forget to ask to be added









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-case-mod.html
heres a thread with pics of my case (sprayed the interior black)

its also the Nvidia Edition


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
me get 690 soon









Want mine? I'm trying to sell it lol. Pre-modded so you don't have to do some of the work


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Want mine? I'm trying to sell it lol. Pre-modded so you don't have to do some of the work









i would but
1: i want to mod it








2: i want red
3: postage would be insane
4: the seller hates his 690 so much he's running caseless, and it's like an unloved puppy


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i would but
1: i want to mod it








2: i want red
3: postage would be insane
4: the seller hates his 690 so much he's running caseless, and it's like an unloved puppy









Fair enough. My dad is heading to Australia soon so I coulda smuggled it in his suitcase lol. Gotta get rid of the damn thing so I can get some cash. Need supplies for the new case mod -.- It's sitting bare and dead in my room.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

must be a big suitcase


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
must be a big suitcase









You bet







Big enough to smuggle a small child even.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
You bet







Big enough to smuggle a small child even.

<.<

*calls customs*


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Fair enough. My dad is heading to Australia soon so I coulda smuggled it in his suitcase lol. Gotta get rid of the damn thing so I can get some cash. Need supplies for the new case mod -.- It's sitting bare and dead in my room.


What's your next case going to be?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


What's your next case going to be?


The CM 690 2 advanced, simply because it's already painted black and has the ability to hold a 240mm rad in the bottom of the case. Oh and because it has better airflow for the psu too. My psu fan often wouldn't start spinning because there was not enough air at the bottom of the case


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


The CM 690 2 advanced, simply because it's already painted black and has the ability to hold a 240mm rad in the bottom of the case. Oh and because it has better airflow for the psu too. My psu fan often wouldn't start spinning because there was not enough air at the bottom of the case










sounds like a bad power supply fan should be plenty of air for it, even when mine was half covered by the solid bottom it was fine.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


sounds like a bad power supply fan should be plenty of air for it, even when mine was half covered by the solid bottom it was fine.


It's a low cfm Cooler Master fan that I put in due to it being so quiet. I thought initially it might not have been given enough voltage to start up but now that it's mounted in the top of one of my old cases, it starts up just fine so I guess it was an air thing







Kinda lame really but I don't want to go back to the old one. It made some pretty annoying sounds lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


It's a low cfm Cooler Master fan that I put in due to it being so quiet. I thought initially it might not have been given enough voltage to start up but now that it's mounted in the top of one of my old cases, it starts up just fine so I guess it was an air thing







Kinda lame really but I don't want to go back to the old one. It made some pretty annoying sounds lol.


more then likely if its making noise it could be a bad bearing or something else coming apart and that would cause it to have trouble starting but a little bit of case mesh shouldn't affect it one bit


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


The CM 690 2 advanced, simply because it's already painted black and has the ability to hold a 240mm rad in the bottom of the case. Oh and because it has better airflow for the psu too. My psu fan often wouldn't start spinning because there was not enough air at the bottom of the case










tbh i would just go with the 690 II standard, not the advanced. I would be very surprised if you used any of the extra features the advanced offers.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


tbh i would just go with the 690 II standard, not the advanced. I would be very surprised if you used any of the extra features the advanced offers.


SHH! she is giving the all mighty cooler master more money to design a better case some day later down the road.


----------



## Campo

Hi all, first post in here, (and yes, I did just read this WHOLE thread) just recently got a 690 (sig rig







) Am loving it so far, unmodded at the moment, will get pics up soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
HD5890 has not been release or announced yet.

If you are referring to HD5870, then yes.
If you are referring to HD5970, then no.

5970 actually DOES fit. Even though it's VERY tight.

Here's some pics from XS.org:

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Its the same band, TOOL, but i like that album cover.

YAY FOR TOOL!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

---








---








---


----------



## georaldc

A bit late, bought my 690 the same time the GTX 275 was released. The best case I've owned eversince (well, mostly because its the first time I didn't go with a generic case lol). No mods here though:





































Any tips on cathode tips? I've been wanting to buy some (maybe 1 is enough), but I don't what'll look good on it (color and placement)


----------



## benjy911

I have blue cathodes with one at the top and one at the bottom and routed the switch to the little gap below the 120mm fan at the back.

Also, does anyone have any idea whether or not I will be able to fit my current side panel from my 690 on the 690 advanced?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benjy911* 
Also, does anyone have any idea whether or not I will be able to fit my current side panel from my 690 on the 690 advanced?









Doesn't look like it... the "classic" uses four slots on the top and bottom to secure the pannel, the "advanced" only has three on each.


----------



## benjy911

Aww dam - will have to get the dremel out again


----------



## KG363

^^ Such a good looking case.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


---








---








---










That looks AMAZING. How are those bay covers constructed, and what type of paint did you use for the interior?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
tbh i would just go with the 690 II standard, not the advanced. I would be very surprised if you used any of the extra features the advanced offers.

Be surprised then. The standard 690 2 doesn't have the removable drive bays which is the ONLY reason why I'm upgrading in the first place.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Be surprised then. The standard 690 2 doesn't have the removable drive bays which is the ONLY reason why I'm upgrading in the first place.


Proof? I dont remember seeing the removable HDD bays in the excluded list.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
Proof? I dont remember seeing the removable HDD bays in the excluded list.

this...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Bastards. I could've SWORN it said it didn't have it







\\

EDIT:
This is what confused me...


----------



## iandroo888

i believe the modular hdd bay is avail on both of them. i saw the comparison video and i think it said it both had it

yagit - ur case only gets better and better.. me want xDD

so how many people is drooling over the CM 690 II & the advanced version? i want T_T the price seems reasonable. esp since its a new design and stuff too.. makes me wonder if advanced is worth getting.. the additional sata on top of the case is interesting but it still takes up a spot on ur mobo... for me, i dont have that many sata ports on my board so kind of useless to me. and teh hdd bay can fit uhh 5? 6? hdd's now? and how good are teh fans included? sure they 140mm's but wonder how good they are... might just settle w/ the standard and get some 140s yates or something 

man.. im hecka falling behind... >_>


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


i believe the modular hdd bay is avail on both of them. i saw the comparison video and i think it said it both had it


Mmmmn so it seems. I got a little confused about it (see above post lol)


----------



## Viper897

I would love to get the advanced version, or whichever one has more stuff. But the funds are tight at the moment and also the original CM690 is still working for me, if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## Ryanb213

I am going to paint my interior black, but i dont need anything done as far as cable management holes or anything.

I did cut away part of that lip behind the motherboard tray since that pretty much stops the right side panel from going on if you have your 24-Pin running back there. Since i have a modular power supply, i dont need any extra holes. My cable managment is stellar, and i wish i could take decent photos. (I'll put that on my wishlist, a camera.)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


That looks AMAZING. How are those bay covers constructed, and what type of paint did you use for the interior?


That's the Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module.

http://www.coolermaster.com/product....roduct_id=2542


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



That looks AMAZING. How are those bay covers constructed, and what type of paint did you use for the interior?


It's an automotive paint, so you'll need a spray gun/compressor to apply it







.. but I would suggest get the interior powder coated (_matte black_) instead..

@iandroo888
Thanks!


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


It's an automotive paint, so you'll need a spray gun/compressor to apply it







.. but I would suggest get the interior powder coated (_matte black_) instead..

@iandroo888
Thanks!










Yea, i was going to go with a flat black finish. Nothing reflective.


----------



## ambientmf

*nervously puts hand in the air*
I'm waiting for my 690 II Advanced to arrive...Can I join? XD


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ambientmf* 
*nervously puts hand in the air*
I'm waiting for my 690 II Advanced to arrive...Can I join? XD

The OP _should_ make it so that 690 II users can join. It'll probably happen, but post pictures man! (if you can







)


----------



## flightsimnerd

picking up my CM 690 II advanced on Friday. Lots of pictures and a review to come!!


----------



## iandroo888

heck yah ! id be stupid not to let the new version of this class not in the club xDD *edits OP now*


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flightsimnerd*


picking up my CM 690 II advanced on Friday. Lots of pictures and a review to come!!


i don't know who you are or where you came from be your case better be more then just "Generic" when you get your cm 690 son! lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I think I'll have to unsubscribe from this thread once there are pictures of the 690 2 up. It'll be too painful to look at







I'm already jealous enough as it is and having to wait until late february/mid march is going to kill me. Screw newegg and amazon for not shipping to NZ and screw CM for not shipping the case out to NZ sooner!


----------



## JMT668

pics pics pics!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I think I'll have to unsubscribe from this thread once there are pictures of the 690 2 up. It'll be too painful to look at







I'm already jealous enough as it is and having to wait until late february/mid march is going to kill me. Screw newegg and amazon for not shipping to NZ and screw CM for not shipping the case out to NZ sooner!

















lol, you could ask someone to ship it to you from any place close...


----------



## jplum1556

Got done painting and doing a few mods on my cm 690 and then found this thread XD, so i thought I'd share. I cut the hdd tray down so the front fan has nothing impeding it's airflow to the video card.
Sorry about the horrendous picture quality, only have my phone for pictures.









I'm debating if i want to paint the plastic behind the front and top mesh a dark red. Inside is already painted a flat black.


----------



## flightsimnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i don't know who you are or where you came from be your case better be more then just "Generic" when you get your cm 690 son! lol











im new here







hahahah, yup i have been dealing with this piece of junk plastic office case for a while now and surprisingly my temperatures have been pretty good. 47 C load for my E8400 at 3.6ghz and 65 on load for my GPU with fan speed on 70. Im excited to see if this case will really helps my airflow and temperatures.

*goes and changes his system info to CM 690 II


----------



## ambientmf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
The OP _should_ make it so that 690 II users can join. It'll probably happen, but post pictures man! (if you can







)

I can guarantee there will be pics. I made a thread with my new system here. Just gotta wait for UPS to drag it from the other side of the country.


----------



## ma2k5

Would the Thermalright Venomous X CPU cooler fit in the 690 II?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ma2k5*


Would the Thermalright Venomous X CPU cooler fit in the 690 II?


It should.


----------



## Gyro

Does this side panel http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177have that hum/drone/vibration the stock side panel has when you have a fan mounted.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Does this side panel http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999177have that hum/drone/vibration the stock side panel has when you have a fan mounted.

Thanks

Gyro

I have it and dont notice anything. Seems really quiet to me.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, you could ask someone to ship it to you from any place close...










Wish I could. The closest place is Australia and I've no idea when they're getting them however I expect it would be a similar time.

@jplum1556
Love what you did to that side panel! I think painting the front meshes in the same way would really finish it off beautifully. Looks awesome!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jplum1556*


Got done painting and doing a few mods on my cm 690 and then found this thread XD, so i thought I'd share. I cut the hdd tray down so the front fan has nothing impeding it's airflow to the video card.
Sorry about the horrendous picture quality, only have my phone for pictures.









I'm debating if i want to paint the plastic behind the front and top mesh a dark red. Inside is already painted a flat black.


hmm... inspiring. How did you do the side panel?


----------



## jplum1556

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


hmm... inspiring. How did you do the side panel?


Got the idea from someone on another thread. To do the side panel i primed, sprayed gloss black, than sprayed red in little areas while dabbing plastic wrap in the wet paint right after spraying to get the textured look. With clear coat on top. Jig saw was used to cut out the side panel and than got some u channel molding from mnpctech, amazing store btw. Design on plexi-glass was made by sandblasting.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jplum1556* 
Got the idea from someone on another thread. To do the side panel i primed, sprayed gloss black, than sprayed red in little areas while dabbing plastic wrap in the wet paint right after spraying to get the textured look. With clear coat on top. Jig saw was used to cut out the side panel and than got some u channel molding from mnpctech, amazing store btw. Design on plexi-glass was made by sandblasting.

awsome job m8, looking pretty cool









now youve got to paint all the other panels the same way


----------



## YaGit(TM)

just want to share saw these accidentally. ..


----------



## jplum1556

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


awsome job m8, looking pretty cool








now youve got to paint all the other panels the same way










Other side panel is done the same way. Once i go home during a break in school i'll probably bring the mesh with and try painting that the same look.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


just want to share saw these accidentally. ..











That a pretty sweet window layout. Im sticking with mine, i got the defualt window side panel


----------



## kingLex

New build, watercooled CM 690.




























Ordered the japanese style top to replace the orignal. 3x120mm Yate Loons (20mm) fit nicely under there. Wanted to go push/pull and place the same fans on the inside but they didn't all fit. So now I have 1 yate Loon + 1 Scythe 120mm (12mm) fan to make it a semi push/pull config


----------



## KG363

That looks Great!


----------



## theCanadian

Wait, there is an OEM top panel? Where do you get that? I love fans!


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingLex*


New build, watercooled CM 690.




























Ordered the japanese style top to replace the orignal. 3x120mm Yate Loons (20mm) fit nicely under there. Wanted to go push/pull and place the same fans on the inside but they didn't all fit. So now I have 1 yate Loon + 1 Scythe 120mm (12mm) fan to make it a semi push/pull config











 Where do i get one of these top panels!!!?!?!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

its the normal panel customized


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


its the normal panel customized










No, it's not. He said:

Quote:



Ordered the japanese style top to replace the orignal


----------



## tyg3r741

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kingLex* 
New build, watercooled CM 690.




























Ordered the japanese style top to replace the orignal. 3x120mm Yate Loons (20mm) fit nicely under there. Wanted to go push/pull and place the same fans on the inside but they didn't all fit. So now I have 1 yate Loon + 1 Scythe 120mm (12mm) fan to make it a semi push/pull config









A guys gotta love the way you did that top panel with those fans









nice job!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

for those who don't know. the japanese version has the "top" I/O ports in the top 5.25" bay.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


for those who don't know. the japanese version has the "top" I/O ports in the top 5.25" bay.


I need to get one of these.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


No, it's not. He said:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


for those who don't know. the japanese version has the "top" I/O ports in the top 5.25" bay.


my bad.
I was looking at the top panel, and it also goes down next to the second fan, like our panels do. thats why i thought that xD


----------



## kingLex

Should have said "mesh" instead of "top". You can order the mesh here CM Shop
The plastic top is the same, I just put the dremel to it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


just want to share saw these accidentally. ..











Mmmmn the side window for the 690 2. I like the shape however I don't like the fan grill, simply because I only need 2 fans and they're for my radiator. The grill just messes up what could've been a nice window. It's good for those who run on air tho


----------



## Floy

Hmm, I just measured the amount of power that my computer uses and the result was surprisingly low. My brother and I connected a power-metre which went in between the wall and the main power cable for my system. I ran GTA IV with sound and all and I got a result of about 260W!!! When the computer was idle, it only took about 180W! Are these measurements correct, it seems awfully low. I know my HD4670 does not take much power, nor does the CPU, but can this be true? If so, then this is really neat!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

that should be correct.
With a phenom II 965 and a gtx275 and a lot of fans i idle at around 170W
dunno the stressed but will be some more than 260 i guess xD
but i guess its pretty right ye.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kingLex* 
Should have said "mesh" instead of "top". You can order the mesh here CM Shop
The plastic top is the same, I just put the dremel to it.

Yea, but where can i find it for the USA


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Hmm, I just measured the amount of power that my computer uses and the result was surprisingly low. My brother and I connected a power-metre which went in between the wall and the main power cable for my system. I ran GTA IV with sound and all and I got a result of about 260W!!! When the computer was idle, it only took about 180W! Are these measurements correct, it seems awfully low. I know my HD4670 does not take much power, nor does the CPU, but can this be true? If so, then this is really neat!

This is absolutely correct. Your reaction is the most common reaction I see when people find out how much power their system is actually drawing when doing heavy gaming as opposed to what they THOUGHT it would draw. I had the same reaction with my system when I ran it through this very thorough and detailed power supply calculator:

http://web.aanet.com.au/~SnooP/psucalc.php


----------



## kingLex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
Yea, but where can i find it for the USA

I think they do ship to the US ? I just checked my account, and I can change my country to the "US".
Maybe make an account and place an order until you come to the payment screen ?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Hmm, I just measured the amount of power that my computer uses and the result was surprisingly low. My brother and I connected a power-metre which went in between the wall and the main power cable for my system. I ran GTA IV with sound and all and I got a result of about 260W!!! When the computer was idle, it only took about 180W! Are these measurements correct, it seems awfully low. I know my HD4670 does not take much power, nor does the CPU, but can this be true? If so, then this is really neat!

Yeah the typical power consumption for a pc is very low. A lot of people go all out and buy ridiculous 1000W power supplies but their hardware doesn't consume near enough wattage to justify having that much power. Besides, it's not the wattage rating that is the important part, it's the efficiency of the psu. For example, my power supply is rated at 600W but is 72-78% efficient (which is better than most) Subtract 22% (using the higher efficiency as an example here) from 600W and you can then get an accurate measure of the true wattage of the psu. Mine supplies 468W total when it is at it's highest efficiency. (I'm fairly sure this is correct, as it's what my techy bf explained to me







)

My last power supply had a built in power meter at the back so you could see how much power you were drawing from the wall socket. It really is astonishing to see.


----------



## xlr8ter

Got some new stuff! Bought two blue LED fans, new side panel, And noise reducing stuff(really works). Here's some pics:


----------



## xDuBz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
got some new stuff! Bought two blue led fans, new side panel, and noise reducing stuff(really works). Here's some pics:


























is that a black foam i see inside your case?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
Got some new stuff! Bought two blue LED fans, new side panel, And noise reducing stuff(really works). Here's some pics:










Love it! I was dead set on getting some noise reducing material but I don't think it would matter now. My system is pretty much dead quiet hehe. I like those fans too! They look really neat


----------



## xlr8ter

@xDuBz

Yeah, its a noise dampening foam
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16800999369

I have it on both side panels too, and still some left over!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xDuBz* 
is that a black foam i see inside your case?

That is the noise-reducing stuff he mentioned.


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yeah the typical power consumption for a pc is very low. A lot of people go all out and buy ridiculous 1000W power supplies but their hardware doesn't consume near enough wattage to justify having that much power.


Agreed. I do not understand why people pay the amount of money for a PSU with high wattage. My Corsair VX450 could have easily ran this system, even with upgrades. I chose the HX620 since I wanted a modular PSU and wanted to be more future proof. The HX450 would have also been a good choice, but when I bought the HX620, the HX450 was not available. I am happy with my PSU, it will last me for some time now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, ive got a high wattage psu too, for the simple reason i had sli in mind.
My current GPU needs 40amps on the 12v rail, this one has got 70amps.
I guess thats enough for tri sli, but i wont run more than 2way.
Also if you overclock your cpu it'll take more power from your psu.
You might be someone running an awsome system, but its not overdone like some guys have it, and those guys use the big psu's with 1000+Watt. And thats not without a reason, i think im close to 500w stressed now, so thats a lot. I wouldnt be safe with my 580watt HKC psu. Its just the headroom i like to have, like a lot of other guys here.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Agreed. I do not understand why people pay the amount of money for a PSU with high wattage. My Corsair VX450 could have easily ran this system, even with upgrades. I chose the HX620 since I wanted a modular PSU and wanted to be more future proof. The HX450 would have also been a good choice, but when I bought the HX620, the HX450 was not available. I am happy with my PSU, it will last me for some time now.


It seems that most people get PSUs that are overkill because they don't know how much their system needs, and so they just want to be sure. Others do it so that they don't have to replace the PSU when their chosen upgrade means that they also need to upgrade the power supply.

But others prefer that their power supply is never forced to provide more than like 75% of its capacity or something like that. It has something to do with making sure that their power supply is as efficient as it can possibly be most of the time. And there's a certain point for every PSU that it has a maximum efficiency.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


This is absolutely correct. Your reaction is the most common reaction I see when people find out how much power their system is actually drawing when doing heavy gaming as opposed to what they THOUGHT it would draw. I had the same reaction with my system when I ran it through this very thorough and detailed power supply calculator:

http://web.aanet.com.au/~SnooP/psucalc.php


The wattage that your PC consumes and the minimum PSU that you need to run are two different things. There are two types of calculators. One that calculates actually draw, and one that calculates the rated wattage of the PSU that is recommended for your system. I've noticed that actual draw is about half the rating of the PSU that you need to install in order to avoid stability issues and early death of your PSU.

My system only draws 270W at full load, but the recommended PSU is around 550W


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


The wattage that your PC consumes and the minimum PSU that you need to run are two different things. There are two types of calculators. One that calculates actually draw, and one that calculates the rated wattage of the PSU that is recommended for your system. I've noticed that actual draw is about half the rating of the PSU that you need to install in order to avoid stability issues and early death of your PSU.

My system only draws 270W at full load, but the recommended PSU is around 550W


I can almost guarantee you that your system would even run fine with the 380W Antec Earthwatts (provided it has all of the correct connectors). The GTS 250 doesn't draw that much power.

Who said that the recommended PSU is a 550W?


----------



## flightsimnerd

http://img718.imageshack.us/g/1000768.jpg/

Some pics of my first cable management job ever. In the CM 690 II. More pics and a review to come.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I can almost guarantee you that your system would even run fine with the 380W Antec Earthwatts (provided it has all of the correct connectors). The GTS 250 doesn't draw that much power.

Who said that the recommended PSU is a 550W?


Both of my GPU's each have a maximum draw of around 100w. It doesn't mean that they draw 100w all the time. My CPU pulls down another 100w. All other power draw might amount to 50-75w total. While this does fit (barely) into the specs of an Warthwatts 380w, the issue remains that the power signal would be very dirty. Running a PSU at it's max rating not only doesn't provide you with clean power (with most PSU's), which is important for stability, but when you run your PC 24/7 as I run mine, it would almost certainly result in reduced life of the PSU.

I'll admit, running a highly overspec'd PSU can shorten life as well.... IIRC


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I can almost guarantee you that your system would even run fine with the 380W Antec Earthwatts (provided it has all of the correct connectors). The GTS 250 doesn't draw that much power.

Who said that the recommended PSU is a 550W?


But what is the efficiency of that PSU? It's never going to fully output 380W to his components, based on how efficient it is.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Both of my GPU's each have a maximum draw of around 100w. It doesn't mean that they draw 100w all the time. My CPU pulls down another 100w. All other power draw might amount to 50-75w total. While this does fit (barely) into the specs of an Warthwatts 380w, the issue remains that the power signal would be very dirty. Running a PSU at it's max rating not only doesn't provide you with clean power (with most PSU's), which is important for stability, but when you run your PC 24/7 as I run mine, it would almost certainly result in reduced life of the PSU.

I'll admit, running a highly overspec'd PSU can shorten life as well.... IIRC


I was just making a point, however when I got caught up in writing my reply, I forgot about the 9800 GT that is also in your system. So, if I were to recommend a very solid PSU for your system while trying to spend the least amount of money possible, then I would probably recommend the Corsair VX450W, or some other really high-end 450W unit.

I still don't understand what or who told you that your system needs a 550W unit. The GTS 250 is basically identical to the 9800 GTX+, and I could have easily ran my system with the 9800 GTX+ using the 380W Antec Earthwatts. But I didn't because when I built my system, everyone said it required at least a 500W unit, and so I ended up with the Corsair HX520W.

But that's not all: at the time I had an 8600 GTS. When I upgraded to the 9800 GTX+, everyone said my HX520W was overkill, but that it was a good thing since overkill is fun (when isn't it fun).

So even with the 9800 GT in there alongside the GTS 250, this system does not really _require_ a quality 550W. But that's not to say that I recommend buying a PSU that would be at like 85% of its capacity or more most of the time.


----------



## xd_1771

What is that noise reducing stuff, that looks like a hella interesting way to lower noise and hide cables


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


What is that noise reducing stuff, that looks like a hella interesting way to lower noise and hide cables










It's just like a foam. The purpose is so that the sound waves get absorbed and scattered in different directions when it hits the foam as opposed to bouncing off the hard walls, ceiling and floor of the chassis.

So any sound waves that are not absorbed get scattered and then get absorbed somewhere else. Many of the sound waves will still escape, but this foam gets a large portion of them.

It's a very similar effect to when you have a large gymnasium and then put carpet on the walls, floor and ceiling.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
The wattage that your PC consumes and the minimum PSU that you need to run are two different things. There are two types of calculators. One that calculates actually draw, and one that calculates the rated wattage of the PSU that is recommended for your system. I've noticed that actual draw is about half the rating of the PSU that you need to install in order to avoid stability issues and early death of your PSU.

My system only draws 270W at full load, but the recommended PSU is around 550W

The only reason a 550watt PSU is recommend is because many of them only carry 400watts on the 12v rail.

Your computer would run just fine on a Antec EA380D or EA430D. Provided noise wouldn't be that great (since they are Delta's with 80mm fans)

You usually want to pick a PSU that keeps you within 20-88% when in use. Since that's most PSU's prime spots as far as efficiency, ripple suppression, voltage stability, and such are concerned.

An i7 @ 4.2ghz (as tested by Shinji2k) is only about 205watts durring Linpack testing.
The GTS250 is around 105watts during Furmark

That's the main of your system running on 310watts total. Throw in a CM690 full of .8amp fans (IE: Delta AFB1212SH's) and you have a total system draw of only 360watts on the 12v rail. Though, those fans are much more draw than what we would normally use on case fans (.35amps to .5amps is the norm)


----------



## xDuBz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
@xDuBz

Yeah, its a noise dampening foam
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16800999369

I have it on both side panels too, and still some left over!

hey ty.. i think im gonna need that cause ima bout to buy some jet fighter engine fan


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The only reason a 550watt PSU is recommend is because many of them only carry 400watts on the 12v rail.

Your computer would run just fine on a Antec EA380D or EA430D. Provided noise wouldn't be that great (since they are Delta's with 80mm fans)

You usually want to pick a PSU that keeps you within 20-88% when in use. Since that's most PSU's prime spots as far as efficiency, ripple suppression, voltage stability, and such are concerned.

An i7 @ 4.2ghz (as tested by Shinji2k) is only about 205watts durring Linpack testing.
The GTS250 is around 105watts during Furmark

That's the main of your system running on 310watts total. Throw in a CM690 full of .8amp fans (IE: Delta AFB1212SH's) and you have a total system draw of only 360watts on the 12v rail. Though, those fans are much more draw than what we would normally use on case fans (.35amps to .5amps is the norm)

In which case you could get away with a 550W psu as long as it had decent efficiency.. I personally dont' think I'll be moving away from my 600W psu anytime soon, even if I do upgrade to an i7.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
In which case you could get away with a 550W psu as long as it had decent efficiency.. I personally dont' think I'll be moving away from my 600W psu anytime soon, even if I do upgrade to an i7.

Depends on the unit. As long as you have a good unit, I wouldn't bother changing PSU's.

I've been using my Zephyr 750 across multiple boxes (as it's my testing PSU.) Great unit, only a 78-80% Eff (not good enough for 80+.) But I'm not worried.

Though, I don't know about your Vantec ION unit. That might be wroth a change depending on it's quality.

Realistically, many OCN users could be running there rigs off of Corsair VX550's or CX400's (only named for quality and brand recognition reasons.)
Very few of us need anything along the lines of an HX750 or HX850.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flightsimnerd* 
http://img718.imageshack.us/g/1000768.jpg/

Some pics of my first cable management job ever. In the CM 690 II. More pics and a review to come.

You need to do something about that 24 pin connector.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


But what is the efficiency of that PSU? It's never going to fully output 380W to his components, based on how efficient it is.


i think you might have that backwards the efficiency should be how much power is being pulled from the wall to make 500 watts for the system, so a 500 watt 80% would pull like 600 watts from the wall.

right now my i7 gtx 295 is pulling around 300 watts at idle(along with 2 routers and a modem and phone charger) when i had it folding 24/7 it was more in the 500-550 range with my cpu and both 295 cores running.

btw got my 1million folding points for Evga so i have a free killer Xeno pro coming








edit: the power wire that came with my zalman 850 is the one on the left hand side with the white sticker on it, by far the thickest computer power cable i have seen its 14 gage wire lol. and is rated for 13 amps it says on the sticker, the close up shows a noticeable difference


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yeah the typical power consumption for a pc is very low. A lot of people go all out and buy ridiculous 1000W power supplies but their hardware doesn't consume near enough wattage to justify having that much power. Besides, it's not the wattage rating that is the important part, it's the efficiency of the psu. For example, my power supply is rated at 600W but is 72-78% efficient (which is better than most) Subtract 22% (using the higher efficiency as an example here) from 600W and you can then get an accurate measure of the true wattage of the psu. Mine supplies 468W total when it is at it's highest efficiency. (I'm fairly sure this is correct, as it's what my techy bf explained to me







)

My last power supply had a built in power meter at the back so you could see how much power you were drawing from the wall socket. It really is astonishing to see.


tbh the rated wattage means jack all. 12v amperage is the only real indication of a PSU's capability. and yes efficiency is important too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


well, ive got a high wattage psu too, for the simple reason i had sli in mind.
My current GPU needs 40amps on the 12v rail, this one has got 70amps.
I guess thats enough for tri sli, but i wont run more than 2way.
Also if you overclock your cpu it'll take more power from your psu.
You might be someone running an awsome system, but its not overdone like some guys have it, and those guys use the big psu's with 1000+Watt. And thats not without a reason, i think im close to 500w stressed now, so thats a lot. I wouldnt be safe with my 580watt HKC psu. Its just the headroom i like to have, like a lot of other guys here.


I'm going to call BS on that. My rig with a 4890 (coming soon







) doesn't even use 20 12v amps out of my combined 32A.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, i dont give a .... about it if its bs or not, if they say its the safe max it needs, i go for that, i dont like unstable hardware. And besides that, its an awsome psu, so why not...xD


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's just like a foam. The purpose is so that the sound waves get absorbed and scattered in different directions when it hits the foam as opposed to bouncing off the hard walls, ceiling and floor of the chassis.

So any sound waves that are not absorbed get scattered and then get absorbed somewhere else. Many of the sound waves will still escape, but this foam gets a large portion of them.

It's a very similar effect to when you have a large gymnasium and then put carpet on the walls, floor and ceiling.


Interesting; do you think I could get this at a hardware store? I know it's on Newegg but shipping costs might be a problem for me as Newegg.ca's shipping in Canada doesn't have much options. Thanks btw
EDIT: Yep, the shipping costs (as well as the overall cost of the material) will throw my dad off.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Interesting; do you think I could get this at a hardware store? I know it's on Newegg but shipping costs might be a problem for me as Newegg.ca's shipping in Canada doesn't have much options. Thanks btw
EDIT: Yep, the shipping costs (as well as the overall cost of the material) will throw my dad off.


Anything that will not reflect sound waves like those hard surfaces inside will work. But I wouldn't go with thin sheets of cloth or anything.

I grant you that this Thermaltake stuff is probably prettier than what you'd end up using, but the goal is to basically change the interior walls, floor and ceiling from a "reflective" surface (for sound waves, not light waves) to a non-reflective one. So, its like the gymnasium analogy: the more surfaces there are to absorb sound waves and not allow them to bounce off and remain intact, the better the results. The goal is to make it so that when a sound wave hits the surface, it is partly absorbed and partly reflected and simultaneously scattered and partly destroyed. But usually a sound wave will bounce off a nice hard, reflective surface and remain intact (in a loosely similar way to a laser bouncing off of a mirror - imagine a laser pointed at a pile of clothes or something).

The thicker the stuff the better too because the sound waves will penetrate the material and get dispersed in all directions inside of the material.

But yeah, I want to get back to the gymnasium analogy once more: imagine what it would be like to be in a noisy gymnasium full of people with the following things on the walls:

Nothing but the bare brick (and nothing but the reflective wooden and cement floor as well as the cement ceiling).
A really thin single-layer of bedsheet-like material covering the walls, ceiling and floor.
A thick single-layer of something like a blanket covering the same (replaced the bedsheet-like material).
Approximately 5 layers of thick carpet covering the ceiling and walls with a really nice thick carpet for the floor.
Which one do you think will result in the deadest sound both inside and out? Actually, which one do you think will contain the sound the best?

And that's what it's really all about: containing the sound waves. The harder it is for the sound waves to escape and the quicker the sound waves die, the quieter it is.

I remember riding the same school bus every single day one year when we suddenly got a new schoolbus: this thing had an acoustic-tile ceiling (it had excellent sound absorption properties), and I think the rest of the interior had some other kind of sound absorption properties. The result was absolutely amazing: It was very difficult to get somebody to hear me at the back of the bus if I was at the front. I mean, it was a very, very, very quiet ride. It was like being on an airplane after my ears pop and all of the sudden I have trouble even hearing the person NEXT to me. I'm shaking my head right now because it was just WEIRD. But I understand how it all worked: the sound waves were not only absorbed by the ceiling, but by all of our clothing and our bodies (and the material that they had on the seats along with this special rubber floor).

The goal with that bus was to keep it quiet for the bus driver. I still remember getting to know the bus driver and being able to have nice quiet conversations with him while the other kids were able to be extremely loud in the back. I could tell that they were being loud by the sound of their voice, but the actual volume was really low. It was almost freaky.

So yeah, I hope that's enough to enable you to come up with some great solution that you can afford and easily obtain and install. You can probably find something at like a major home improvement/hardware store that has "everything".


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Anything that will not reflect sound waves like those hard surfaces inside will work. But I wouldn't go with thin sheets of cloth or anything.

I grant you that this Thermaltake stuff is probably prettier than what you'd end up using, but the goal is to basically change the interior walls, floor and ceiling from a "reflective" surface (for sound waves, not light waves) to a non-reflective one. So, its like the gymnasium analogy: the more surfaces there are to absorb sound waves and not allow them to bounce off and remain intact, the better the results. The goal is to make it so that when a sound wave hits the surface, it is partly absorbed and partly reflected and simultaneously scattered and partly destroyed. But usually a sound wave will bounce off a nice hard, reflective surface and remain intact (in a loosely similar way to a laser bouncing off of a mirror - imagine a laser pointed at a pile of clothes or something).

The thicker the stuff the better too because the sound waves will penetrate the material and get dispersed in all directions inside of the material.

But yeah, I want to get back to the gymnasium analogy once more: imagine what it would be like to be in a noisy gymnasium full of people with the following things on the walls:

Nothing but the bare brick (and nothing but the reflective wooden and cement floor as well as the cement ceiling).
A really thin single-layer of bedsheet-like material covering the walls, ceiling and floor.
A thick single-layer of something like a blanket covering the same (replaced the bedsheet-like material).
Approximately 5 layers of thick carpet covering the ceiling and walls with a really nice thick carpet for the floor.
Which one do you think will result in the deadest sound both inside and out? Actually, which one do you think will contain the sound the best?

And that's what it's really all about: containing the sound waves. The harder it is for the sound waves to escape and the quicker the sound waves die, the quieter it is.

I remember riding the same school bus every single day one year when we suddenly got a new schoolbus: this thing had an acoustic-tile ceiling (it had excellent sound absorption properties), and I think the rest of the interior had some other kind of sound absorption properties. The result was absolutely amazing: It was very difficult to get somebody to hear me at the back of the bus if I was at the front. I mean, it was a very, very, very quiet ride. It was like being on an airplane after my ears pop and all of the sudden I have trouble even hearing the person NEXT to me. I'm shaking my head right now because it was just WEIRD. But I understand how it all worked: the sound waves were not only absorbed by the ceiling, but by all of our clothing and our bodies (and the material that they had on the seats along with this special rubber floor).

The goal with that bus was to keep it quiet for the bus driver. I still remember getting to know the bus driver and being able to have nice quiet conversations with him while the other kids were able to be extremely loud in the back. I could tell that they were being loud by the sound of their voice, but the actual volume was really low. It was almost freaky.

So yeah, I hope that's enough to enable you to come up with some great solution that you can afford and easily obtain and install. You can probably find something at like a major home improvement/hardware store that has "everything".

i like your long posts twopenises


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i like your long twopenises









lolwat


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
lolwat


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i like your long posts twopenises









Well, that's because everything about me is big and long.

*Edit:* Wait a sec: what kind of _posts_ are you talking about?


----------



## Markus

Hello OCN!








Been browsing this site quite a bit lately, well mostly this thread, but registered today, so it's my first post (obviously).









Just thought I'd post a pic of my computer and see what you guys have to say about the cable management and so on.








I do apologize for having the Intel stock CPU cooler on there, but the mounting hardware for my noctua was a bit broken and I'm getting the parts shipped to me as fast as possible. I am also sorry for the, well, not so great image quality.









So anyway, here's a pic of the computers inside









Mods done to the case:
I've cut out the plastic honeycomb stuff from the top and front, I've also cut the metallic thing off from one of the top fans using some tongs, it broke after cutting the first one and I haven't gotten a new one to finish the job.








I've also used some "plastic bands" (not really sure what their name is in English







) and hung a fan in the drive bay for better airflow and that's about it, really.


----------



## benjy911

Welcome to the site


----------



## Markus

Thank you







You got any pointers for my build?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Hello OCN!








Been browsing this site quite a bit lately, well mostly this thread, but registered today, so it's my first post (obviously).









Just thought I'd post a pic of my computer and see what you guys have to say about the cable management and so on.








I do apologize for having the Intel stock CPU cooler on there, but the mounting hardware for my noctua was a bit broken and I'm getting the parts shipped to me as fast as possible. I am also sorry for the, well, not so great image quality.









So anyway, here's a pic of the computers inside









Mods done to the case:
I've cut out the plastic honeycomb stuff from the top and front, I've also cut the metallic thing off from one of the top fans using some tongs, it broke after cutting the first one and I haven't gotten a new one to finish the job.








I've also used some "plastic bands" (not really sure what their name is in English







) and hung a fan in the drive bay for better airflow and that's about it, really.









normally i pull the fan wire out just a bit and have it go around the posts on the intel coolers when i use one so its down lower and takes some of the slack out of wire, pull it down and to the left a little on the bottom one and then put it below where you would push with your thumb then do the same to the top left one.


----------



## wonderlust

I am currently running a CM690 with a hiper Type R 580w PSU.

I have just had one a Type R 530w die in one of my other PCs so I am looking for a replacement.

The Type R has a 600mm P4 12V lead so it runs under the motherboard nicely for a nice tidy case.

So can anyone reccomend a CM690 friendly modular PSU that for about Â£60-70 to runthe rig below? I would prefer not to have an extension for the P4 12v if it can be helped.

I would like a ready braided psu possibly

The graphics card clocks in case it helps

Edit seem to think the Corsair HX750 would make a nice psu even if nearly double my budget!


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Hello OCN!








Been browsing this site quite a bit lately, well mostly this thread, but registered today, so it's my first post (obviously).









Just thought I'd post a pic of my computer and see what you guys have to say about the cable management and so on.








I do apologize for having the Intel stock CPU cooler on there, but the mounting hardware for my noctua was a bit broken and I'm getting the parts shipped to me as fast as possible. I am also sorry for the, well, not so great image quality.









So anyway, here's a pic of the computers inside









Mods done to the case:
I've cut out the plastic honeycomb stuff from the top and front, I've also cut the metallic thing off from one of the top fans using some tongs, it broke after cutting the first one and I haven't gotten a new one to finish the job.








I've also used some "plastic bands" (not really sure what their name is in English







) and hung a fan in the drive bay for better airflow and that's about it, really.









Very nice cable management. And I think you are referring to "Rubber Bands"


----------



## Campo

I'm going to try a bit of cable management tomorrow. What's the best way to start? Unplug everything and route it to back of mobo and go from there?


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
I'm going to try a bit of cable management tomorrow. What's the best way to start? Unplug everything and route it to back of mobo and go from there?


that's what I did, it turned out pretty well.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i like your long posts twopenises









Same


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Hello OCN!








Been browsing this site quite a bit lately, well mostly this thread, but registered today, so it's my first post (obviously).









Just thought I'd post a pic of my computer and see what you guys have to say about the cable management and so on.








I do apologize for having the Intel stock CPU cooler on there, but the mounting hardware for my noctua was a bit broken and I'm getting the parts shipped to me as fast as possible. I am also sorry for the, well, not so great image quality.









So anyway, here's a pic of the computers inside









Mods done to the case:
I've cut out the plastic honeycomb stuff from the top and front, I've also cut the metallic thing off from one of the top fans using some tongs, it broke after cutting the first one and I haven't gotten a new one to finish the job.








I've also used some "plastic bands" (not really sure what their name is in English







) and hung a fan in the drive bay for better airflow and that's about it, really.









Cables?! *What* cables? hehe

Seriously, though: that's very nice cable management! I admit that I would make it look more perfect, but at this point it's just a matter of appearance. I mean, you did an excellent job and all that's left now is to just make it look prettier and more perfect (as though it was done by a precise machine that is controlled by a computer). But if you don't care about that, then neither do I.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
I am currently running a CM690 with a hiper Type R 580w PSU.

I have just had one a Type R 530w die in one of my other PCs so I am looking for a replacement.

The Type R has a 600mm P4 12V lead so it runs under the motherboard nicely for a nice tidy case.

So can anyone reccomend a CM690 friendly modular PSU that for about Â£60-70 to runthe rig below? I would prefer not to have an extension for the P4 12v if it can be helped.

I would like a ready braided psu possibly

The graphics card clocks in case it helps

Edit seem to think the Corsair HX750 would make a nice psu even if nearly double my budget!

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/l...andy/gpu-z.png

For your rig, you don't need to get anything more than a quality 500-550W power supply. The HX750W would be extreme overkill. Not only that, but the HX750W is not as good as the HX650W (the HX650W is made by SeaSonic and the HX750W is made by Channel Well Technology, or "CWT"). Additionally, the HX750W is too expensive for this budget. The HX650W is too, but at least it's a better power supply.

If you want to get good power supply recommendations for your system, then make a new thread about it. Just ask for the best possible 550W-600W modular power supply that's not much more than Â£70, and you should be good. Why am I recommending 550W-600W when I said 500W-550W earlier? Because the majority will probably not know what they're talking about and so they will be very uncomfortable trying to recommend a 500-550W power supply. They will think that it will be insufficient, even if it's a very high quality unit. But you see, I know of a guy who ran a nearly-identical system to yours (especially concerning the CPU and GPU) on Corsair's VX450W without any problems whatsoever. He even later added a full watercooling system.

Oh yeah, and when you see posts from meticadpa, shinji2k or Phaedrus2129, listen to what they say because they really know what they're talking about. But don't PM them directly because anything discussed in the thread you might create will be very useful to other people both for our Members and Guests.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
I'm going to try a bit of cable management tomorrow. What's the best way to start? Unplug everything and route it to back of mobo and go from there?

You're right: it would be best to unplug everything and just leave as much of the extra cable slack hidden behind the motherboard tray (in between the motherboard tray and the "back" panel) as possible. And while you're at it, make it look nice too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Same









I get this from women all the time.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I get this from women all the time.

what's a women


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
what's a women









I'm not sure either, so here's this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryWin* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
whats a "girl"?

Well.. a girl is a guy that had a couple parts sergically disabled at birth because one of the cores couldn't run stable. Some people have tried to re-enable them.. but it never works right.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

alrighty. i think i'll need to do some more research though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
alrighty. i think i'll need to do some more research though.

Also keep an eye out for the humans who, if they're old enough, have 2 giant bumps on their chest that are mysteriously fun to stare at.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Also keep an eye out for the humans who, if they're old enough, have 2 giant bumps on their chest that are mysteriously fun to stare at.

oh I've seen them. They usually weigh about 200 kilos though.


----------



## chappell943

just finished my build with a cm690


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

um... did you go a bit crazy in paint with the spraypaint or is that just a weird camera? Looks good, but i advise cutting out the front and top honeycomb.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
oh I've seen them. They usually weigh about 200 kilos though.

Whoa. When they're that big, how can you tell what their gender is?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa. When they're that big, how can you tell what their gender is?









gender...









i see more research is called for


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
gender...









i see more research is called for

I recommend spending some time doing this research outside. You'll eventually be able to spot the differences. Although some women actually look like men, and some men actually look like women. But fortunately for the most part, they all look the way they're supposed to.


----------



## wonderlust

@twocables

I will take note of what you have said, I just thought that the CM690 owners know which powersupplies fit well in this case


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
@twocables

I will take note of what you have said, I just thought that the CM690 owners know which powersupplies fit well in this case









It's one of those things where it doesn't matter.







Well, except for maybe the cable length. But that's something that can be discussed once you have made some final selections before making the absolute-final selection.


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Very nice cable management. And I think you are referring to "Rubber Bands"

Thank you.







No, rubber bands are not the things I used, but.. cable ties might be the correct name for them, it sounds like it could be anyway.


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Cables?! *What* cables? hehe

Seriously, though: that's very nice cable management! I admit that I would make it look more perfect, but at this point it's just a matter of appearance. I mean, you did an excellent job and all that's left now is to just make it look prettier and more perfect (as though it was done by a precise machine that is controlled by a computer). But if you don't care about that, then neither do I.









Thank you, TwoCables.








Yeah, I'll try to hide those SATA cables a bit more when I get my dvd-drive and fan controller, and probably remove the eSATA on top too, since I already got two at the back of my computer and I never use one anyway.








As for now, I'm going to remove the top panel and cut out the rest of the metallic stuff that's blocking airflow and creating noise.









Edit: Sorry for double-posting btw. :/


----------



## gotspeed

i heard with the right motherboard you can unlock the disabled parts....


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Sigh... I feel so de-feminised.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Sigh... I feel so de-feminised.

Success!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Success!

I suppose it's not hard... I work with men, hang out on male dominated forums, I build computers, play shooters and get hardware for my birthdays... It was bound to happen sometime soon.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I suppose it's not hard... I work with men, hang out on male dominated forums, I build computers, play shooters and get hardware for my birthdays... It was bound to happen sometime soon.









So does this mean you're playing for our team now?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
So does this mean you're playing for our team now?

Unless I sprout different sexual organs during the night, no, not really haha.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Unless I sprout different sexual organs during the night, no, not really haha.

I guess we'll have to wait till tomorrow then


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Unless I sprout different sexual organs during the night, no, not really haha.

Oh, I didn't know that can happen!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I guess we'll have to wait till tomorrow then

rofl!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I guess we'll have to wait till tomorrow then


Indeed


----------



## Campo

Sean that bloke had cold cathodes not paint, nub.


----------



## booby219

i finely got a CM 690 and i modded it to fit a 240 rad on the top and panited the inside black it still need some work but when is a case/computer DONE? any ways here is some pictures


----------



## KG363

That black looks very nice, but I think you should clean up the mess in the case, or I think you have a mess. I can't really tell from the pics


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Off topic briefly... CPU-Z (new version) is showing the incorrect clock speeds for my processor... The old version shows it correctly (but it thinks I'm running a Pentium 3 lol!) as does the System Properties screen. Any idea why? I re-installed it and still showing 2247 instead of 2995 like the others.

Or, I've missed something really obvious... idk

EDIT Oh and booby219 I'm jealous. Your board has a green LED for your error code readout. Mine is red and glaringly obvious.


----------



## booby219

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


That black looks very nice, but I think you should clean up the mess in the case, or I think you have a mess. I can't really tell from the pics


there is alot of clean up but can't do much cause power cables are short and haven't got longer ones


----------



## jplum1556

Nice Booby, i really like the orange fans with the black side panels. Is the inside a satin black?


----------



## booby219

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jplum1556*


Nice Booby, i really like the orange fans with the black side panels. Is the inside a satin black?


thanks


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Sean that bloke had cold cathodes not paint, nub.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Off topic briefly... CPU-Z (new version) is showing the incorrect clock speeds for my processor... The old version shows it correctly (but it thinks I'm running a Pentium 3 lol!) as does the System Properties screen. Any idea why? I re-installed it and still showing 2247 instead of 2995 like the others.

Or, I've missed something really obvious... idk

EDIT Oh and booby219 I'm jealous. Your board has a green LED for your error code readout. Mine is red and glaringly obvious.

speedstep?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 









speedstep?

Must be. I'm guessing that the old version of CPU-Z didn't show/support that, which is why the speed never changed.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Off topic briefly... CPU-Z (new version) is showing the incorrect clock speeds for my processor... The old version shows it correctly (but it thinks I'm running a Pentium 3 lol!) as does the System Properties screen. Any idea why? I re-installed it and still showing 2247 instead of 2995 like the others.

Do you have some sort of power-saving enabled in BIOS? Did you try taking a look at CPU-Z with Prime running? At idle my CPU freq. is 2.4, but loaded it's 3.6, because I have SpeedStep enabled.


----------



## i7newbie




----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Do you have some sort of power-saving enabled in BIOS? Did you try taking a look at CPU-Z with Prime running? At idle my CPU freq. is 2.4, but loaded it's 3.6, because I have SpeedStep enabled.


Yeah that must be what it is


----------



## booby219

i7newbie nice clean up! and it looks good


----------



## i7newbie

thnx working on oc'ing now new to this lol havent built one since p4 socket 478 days


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Yeah that must be what it is









Woops didn't even realize that it was a repost.


----------



## gotspeed

doing some external mods for my sisters cm690 case..... pics to come in a little byte


----------



## jplum1556

Nice work there Speed. I've always wanted to use bondo, good luck with the finishing.


----------



## btwalter

nice GS. I'm actually going to be doing a little bondo work myself if I decide to keep my 690 and not go with the advanced.
I plan on relocating the power/reset buttons and leds to the top inbetween the esata port, and bondoing the hole where they are currently, then painting the whole thing.


----------



## F1ForFrags

Here are some pics of my baby


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags*


Here are some pics of my baby


























Wow... she's pretty! ^^


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags* 
Here are some pics of my baby

























Man it is so fresh I like it
I would pay someone to do something like that for me :/


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

^^I like the blue, F1. Very nice!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dartuil* 
Man it is so fresh I like it
I would pay someone to do something like that for me :/

well if you want to pay for the shipping.... lol, its not that hard really just start one piece at a time and before you know it you will be doing bondo work on a case for your little sister... lol.


----------



## illidan

paint in blue also that red on gpu







then it would be perfect!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@F1ForFrags
sweet .. nice to see another paint mod









---








---


----------



## xlr8ter

Just found a sharpie.

Before:









After:









I couldn't quite get the bottom cables when they leave the power supply, or in between the thin cables of the 24 pin connector.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

xlr8ter, is that a foam treatment? - looks cool!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags*


Here are some pics of my baby


















Nice to see another machine that has a colour scheme


----------



## alansg

*My Argentinian CM690 =D
*


----------



## xd_1771

That's a nice way of managing cables without actually hiding any







nice!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yay my CM 690 is being posted tomorrow...


----------



## F1ForFrags

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


paint in blue also that red on gpu







then it would be perfect!


I like my warranty TYVM









I did put some thought into that though....


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags* 
I like my warranty TYVM









I did put some thought into that though....

I saw someone (can't quite remember who now) who had a blue sticker on their psu so they scanned it, changed the colour to red, had it printed and stuck that on instead. You could do something kinda similar if you wanted to change the colour of it without voiding your warranty


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
yay my CM 690 is being posted tomorrow...

Bout time!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I saw someone (can't quite remember who now) who had a blue sticker on their psu so they scanned it, changed the colour to red, had it printed and stuck that on instead. You could do something kinda similar if you wanted to change the colour of it without voiding your warranty









i remember seeing that too


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Bout time!

the fault: it r not mein


----------



## F1ForFrags

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I saw someone (can't quite remember who now) who had a blue sticker on their psu so they scanned it, changed the colour to red, had it printed and stuck that on instead. You could do something kinda similar if you wanted to change the colour of it without voiding your warranty









I could, but I just wouldn't be able to bear the thought of having a sticker plastered to my video card. I think I might have a phobia of stickers.


----------



## ambientmf

Finally got my rig built! Damn power supply took forever to ship.
Here's some pics.

























Pre-build pics of the case.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ambientmf*












haha sweet


----------



## KG363

Awesome picture. That plastic cross in the front on top of the fan annoys me though. I'd have to cut it off


----------



## kev_b

That cpu back plate looks like it almost didn't fit the hole, I had the same problem with my Scout and a MSI board.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ive got the same problem, cutted a hole in my mobo tray to have access to the backplate. I used my asrock mobo to cut it, but my asus mobo didnt fit...


----------



## Baconslayer09

Count me in.



















Oh, I'd also like a tip about managing my SATA cables. Where do you guys run them through?


----------



## Sangko

Hi,

Registered to join in on the fun


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

oh wow... that is a seriously cool case mod. I do recommend cutting out the honeycomb though









MOAR PICS!


----------



## Sangko

Thank you







I'm probably going to that once I can have the time to disassemble the system. I need to build up 10 posts in order to PM the owner of the thread so I can get listed as well


----------



## benjy911

Get talking then









I PM'd him over a week ago but my name still isn't there


----------



## Sangko

Will do sir







Still trying to rack up the posts, don't want to just post stuff at random and incur the wrath of the mods.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benjy911*


Get talking then









I PM'd him over a week ago but my name still isn't there










don't worry man... he doesn't sign in much. So long as you've posted pics of your rig, you're in this club as far as I'm concerned, and are eligible to copy the club sig link into your sig.


----------



## Sangko

Message sent


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sangko*


Will do sir







Still trying to rack up the posts, don't want to just post stuff at random and incur the wrath of the mods.



















o don't worry, ask any of the longer members of this thread, there are NO mods that read this thread lol. welcome to the club also, nice mods. you should post some pics of it in day light of the insides on the mods


----------



## Sangko

Thanks for the welcome







Yeah, I'll try and get some pics of the interior in daylight once I am content with the cable management, looking into getting a few acrylic plates to hide the cables and make sure the air goes straight to the locations I want it to


----------



## catmmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


o don't worry, ask any of the longer members of this thread, *there are NO mods that read this thread lol.* welcome to the club also, nice mods. you should post some pics of it in day light of the insides on the mods


Come again?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


Come again?


mods do watch ..









_repost ..







_
---








---








---








---








---


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
Come again?

lol, don't go back like 6-8 months ago and check all the off topic, club chatter for instance my sig quote lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sangko* 
Thanks for the welcome







Yeah, I'll try and get some pics of the interior in daylight once I am content with the cable management, looking into getting a few acrylic plates to hide the cables and make sure the air goes straight to the locations I want it to









lately i have been thinking about a black acrylic piece behind the cd bay area, i watched some dust go in the case and some from the cd bay fan went right out the top of the case with out even going close to the ram, something on the front edge of the fan that would go below the ram at least

my thoughts for it:
black option 1
white option 2 (the one i like right now)


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol, don't go back like 6-8 months ago and check all the off topic, club chatter for instance my sig quote lol.


hay there dont tell her that.... we may get baned for what we did


----------



## catmmm




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


----------



## benjy911

haha


----------



## KG363

What you did 6-8 months ago is what made me join. And don't worry, I wasn't in the club "officially" for a month


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Hey i would like to join! Ive got a modded CM 690.

I am VERY late, i remember when this Club was just a baby, i don't know why i didn't join then but i am now









I have painted the inside black and cut off the honey comb.
I also replaced the side fan grill and made a "Panty Hoes" filter
I have also replaced the door fan, front fan, put the one from the door under my DVD drive pulling air in though the front and put some blue LED fans on the top...

Enough blabbering on and PICTURES!!










































































And it took me a while to notice but this theme makes my PSU fit in really nicely.


----------



## catmmm

I actually have a CM690 that I am in the process of painting. I had to take a break for the winter though because it's too cold for paintingggg


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


I actually have a CM690 that I am in the process of painting. I had to take a break for the winter though because it's too cold for paintingggg










Dang, I live in AUS so its summer and MAN it is hot! But when i went to start painting my CM 690 to what it is now it started raining







but it was hot again the next day


----------



## Sangko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


lol, don't go back like 6-8 months ago and check all the off topic, club chatter for instance my sig quote lol.

lately i have been thinking about a black acrylic piece behind the cd bay area, i watched some dust go in the case and some from the cd bay fan went right out the top of the case with out even going close to the ram, something on the front edge of the fan that would go below the ram at least

my thoughts for it:
black option 1
white option 2 (the one i like right now)


Hmmm, I don't know. The acrylic plates I was thinking about would be parallel to the plate to minimize blockage. Won't those plates totally block the airflow from the front of the case? Why not try using those thin aircondition airfilters instead of acrylic? You could cut them to size, then place them in the position you indicated. If it's not stiff enough, create an acrylic or wire frame to make it hold its position? Still, you know the airflow of your rig better than I do and are in a much better position to make that decision


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Killerbunny, that is one hell of a paint job. Would look sweet continued onto the sides too xD Rep for nice painting!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sangko* 
Hmmm, I don't know. The acrylic plates I was thinking about would be parallel to the plate to minimize blockage. Won't those plates totally block the airflow from the front of the case? Why not try using those thin aircondition airfilters instead of acrylic? You could cut them to size, then place them in the position you indicated. If it's not stiff enough, create an acrylic or wire frame to make it hold its position? Still, you know the airflow of your rig better than I do and are in a much better position to make that decision









when the dust went in it basically went from the bottom of the cd drive right out the front top fan, what i was thinking is that blocking off the top would force the air in to the space on the bottom with a little more velocity and hopefully push the air more towards the ram and cpu heat sink, instead of just making a free trip in to the case and back out not touching any thing.

on a related note any one ever use a smoke emitter pen? and would the smoke damage any thing in the case? got a pretty low cpu temp now but i know summer is coming soon and normally we open the windows 80% of the summer so im looking to drop temps as low as i can now.
something like: http://inspectusa.com/smoke-emitter-...cks-p-237.html


----------



## Sangko

Try it out bro, I wanna see it (and if it works, maybe copy it)







It sounds good although consider what effect the other fans will have on the airflow.







Oh and that smoke pen is pretty sweet, no idea on what it would do to one's system.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol, don't go back like 6-8 months ago and check all the off topic, club chatter for instance my sig quote lol.

page 51 to be specific









you learn these things scrolling through this gigantic thread of trollin and off topicness twice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBunnys122* 
Hey i would like to join! Ive got a modded CM 690.

I am VERY late, i remember when this Club was just a baby, i don't know why i didn't join then but i am now









I have painted the inside black and cut off the honey comb.
I also replaced the side fan grill and made a "*Panty Hoes*" filter
I have also replaced the door fan, front fan, put the one from the door under my DVD drive pulling air in though the front and put some blue LED fans on the top...

Enough blabbering on and PICTURES!!









And it took me a while to notice but this theme makes my PSU fit in really nicely.


----------



## gotspeed

Muncha don't be silly there was plenty more then just 1 page lol.


----------



## Viper897

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09* 
Count me in.



















Oh, I'd also like a tip about managing my SATA cables. Where do you guys run them through?

Does the fan control you have work with less than 10watts per channel, cause i was going to get that exact same controler, but read somewhere that it needs a minimum of 10 watts per channel to run.


----------



## Pckid212

Add me. Stock CM690


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pckid212* 
Add me. Stock CM690

pics or get the f out lol just messing with ya


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
pics or get the f out lol just messing with ya

You really want pics of a stock CM690? Just go to Newegg... rofl.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pckid212* 
You really want pics of a stock CM690? Just go to Newegg... rofl.

hardware inside... and how you set yours up, and we can suggest changes you could do, thats kinda how it works normally.


----------



## ears1991

Finally got my 690 II








All lights controlled by the built in fan LED switch
Will post some more pics after ive sorted the cables properly



(click to view a couple more)

Looove this case, although missing having a window, might have to cut this up if they dont release the windowed side panel soon


----------



## btwalter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
hardware inside... and how you set yours up, and we can suggest changes you could do, thats kinda how it works normally.

i'm gonna post some pics of my setup so far tonight. note, it's missing a cpu, ram, hdd, dvdrw.








mainly looking for cable management tips.
already posted my stock image


----------



## btwalter

Any advice on how to manage these cables would be great.
Note: still waiting to get a CPU, Ram, HDD, and DVDRW so those are not installed.

































I dont have tools to mod the case yet. Will probably pick up a dremel next week.


----------



## TwoCables

*btwalter*: take all of the excess slack and pull it behind the motherboard tray (and then make it look pretty on the inside, of course). 1 or 2 cables may need to go behind the optical drive bays, but that may only apply to perhaps the power/reset button cable and maybe the front intake fan.

You can also utilize that tiny hole directly above the power supply for perhaps the front panel cable. That way about 90% of it can be behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

^^^
yeah, i have a 590 (which is kinda the the same layout) and every cable from my psu goes through the little hole & back out in appropriate places so that it doesn;t look very messy on teh outside (it can look as messy as you like on the other side of the tray though coz noone will ever see it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG* 
^^^
yeah, i have a 590 (which is kinda the the same layout) and every cable from my psu goes through the little hole & back out in appropriate places so that it doesn;t look very messy on teh outside (it can look as messy as you like on the other side of the tray though coz noone will ever see it









But I'm talking about utilizing the tiny whole above the PSU - not next to it. I used mine for the front panel firewire cable even though I actually don't use it.


----------



## Sangko

it puts the cables through the holes or else it gets the hose again...

*rocks back and forth*


----------



## Sangko

seriously, try routing all the psu cables through the hole. if there are cables which won't reach, identify them, find an optimal path then cable tie and spiral wrap the suckers together so they look neat.


----------



## TwoCables

The idea is to just put some effort into it and have a goal of hiding as of the cable slack as possible. Try to avoid thinking that there are rules to follow: just do what you have to do to get it done.


----------



## TrueNoob




----------



## Takkei

That's hot. /jizz


----------



## mtbiker033

Worlds coolest work pc? that is nice!!


----------



## sweffymo

I just redid my cable management, stealthed my DVD drive, moved fans around, and moved my fan controller to the internal hdd bay.

I will post pics soon!


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I just redid my cable management, stealthed my DVD drive, moved fans around, and moved my fan controller to the internal hdd bay.

I will post pics soon!


How can i stealth my DVD drive, it has puzzled me.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


How can i stealth my DVD drive, it has puzzled me.


I'll show you when I post pics. I'll make a little howto, maybe...


----------



## xlr8ter

This tread has really slowed down lately... I think its 'cause they took out *unofficial* from the title.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I just redid my cable management, stealthed my DVD drive, moved fans around, and moved my fan controller to the internal hdd bay.

I will post pics soon!

Here are the pics I promised.

Before:









After:









The drive:









In the dark:









This is a MAJOR improvement over what it used to look like. Spending the extra 2 hours really helped.


----------



## sweffymo

To stealth a drive on a CM 690 you have to cut pieces off of the bay cover so that it will fit in there but be flush. It will look like this:










Then you take some strong double sided tape or an adhesive pad and attach them. If you want to you can make it so that you can push the button by pushing on the front by making a lump of tape on the backside of the bay cover in the place that the button is.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


To stealth a drive on a CM 690 you have to cut pieces off of the bay cover so that it will fit in there but be flush. It will look like this:










Then you take some strong double sided tape or an adhesive pad and attach them. If you want to you can make it so that you can push the button by pushing on the front by making a lump of tape on the backside of the bay cover in the place that the button is.


thanks, not sure if i want to do this, unless ofc i can order more drive bat covers.


----------



## realcyberbob

690 II Advanced! Just got my computer put together last night, it's my first build and it seemed to turn out pretty good to me! It was hard trying to hide all the wires though, it seemed like my power supply had a lot. It's just stock yet but I'm pretty excited since it's my first build so I figured I'd post a picture.


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper897* 
Does the fan control you have work with less than 10watts per channel, cause i was going to get that exact same controler, but read somewhere that it needs a minimum of 10 watts per channel to run.

I think it's up to 10 watts per channel.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
thanks, not sure if i want to do this, unless ofc i can order more drive bat covers.









what do you have to lose? If you stuff up the drive bay cover, you can just put the DVD drive back in like it was before...


----------



## btwalter

cyber bob. that looks pretty clean man. from the looks of it, I'll be getting a dremel tool, making more cable management holes, then going to remove the HDD cage, cut it in half (wont need all those HDD bays) then I can put a 240rad on the bottom. ( I should just get a damn 690 II LOL


----------



## liberalelephant

Can any owners of the 690 II tell me if there is enough clearance below the 7th PCIE slot and the PSU area to install a dual slot card in the 7th PCIE slot? It looks like there may be just enough space but its very close.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cryptedvick

I will join this club once my 690 II Adv arrives tuesday.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberalelephant*


Can any owners of the 690 II tell me if there is enough clearance below the 7th PCIE slot and the PSU area to install a dual slot card in the 7th PCIE slot? It looks like there may be just enough space but its very close.

Thanks guys!


I highly doubt it. Even if there were space, you would have to cut a hole or something. I'm sure if there were the space, CM would have put an 8th slot there to compete with full towers


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *btwalter*


cyber bob. that looks pretty clean man. from the looks of it, I'll be getting a dremel tool, making more cable management holes, then going to remove the HDD cage, cut it in half (wont need all those HDD bays) then I can put a 240rad on the bottom. ( I should just get a damn 690 II LOL


LOL yea, I actually bought the 690 and was about to build it until I saw pictures of the 690 II. I was lucky enough to find one here too because Fry's and Microcenter had none.

T3h_Ch33z_Muncha is right, there isn't enough space for an 8th slot.


----------



## Ckaz

please add me to the list!

I am about to start a case mod. I will post a thread with a worklog and the works when I can.

I do have a question though. I can't seem to get the bottom case foot, the one thats at the front of the case, off! The back two feet had visible screws on them, but the case foot at the front, doesn't have any visible screws. There are two rubber pads that look to be hiding some screws, but that doesn't seem to want to come off. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ckaz

nevermind guys, I got it off with a little force and a flat head. As soon as I can, I will post a thread with a worklog of my mod.


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


To stealth a drive on a CM 690 you have to cut pieces off of the bay cover so that it will fit in there but be flush. It will look like this:










Then you take some strong double sided tape or an adhesive pad and attach them. If you want to you can make it so that you can push the button by pushing on the front by making a lump of tape on the backside of the bay cover in the place that the button is.


I did this ages ago!







But i took them off for some reason. not sure why but i might put them back on...


----------



## Dr-Rag

Hey guys heres my CM690 ... bone stock haha


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







what do you have to lose? If you stuff up the drive bay cover, you can just put the DVD drive back in like it was before...

dont think i have the original cover still.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

got my 690 today (after about a year of research), just spent 4 hours putting everything together. will probably post pics tomorrow


----------



## Floy

Nice! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Xs1nX

Have the 690 II Advanced on my list. However the Radeon 5870 i have (Sapphire Vapor X) has the 2x pcie power sockets on the back of the PCB not on the side as the reference design.

Anyone here have a video card same length as a 5870 or longer with the PCIE connector(s) on the rear of the PCB and be able to comment on fit ?


----------



## KG363

I am pretty sure they will fit. I don't know from experience but the debate is whether a 5970 will or will not fit. It there is enough room or almost enough room for a 5970, I'm sure a 5870 with the power sockets on the back will fit.


----------



## ears1991

Anyone else considered stealthing their dvd drive on a 690 ii, my only worry was that because the mesh is much bigger than the 690, you will be able to see through it and see all the logos and stuff, although i guess the dust filter will sort of reduce how much of it you can see.

Any thoughts?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ears1991* 
Anyone else considered stealthing their dvd drive on a 690 ii, my only worry was that because the mesh is much bigger than the 690, you will be able to see through it and see all the logos and stuff, although i guess the dust filter will sort of reduce how much of it you can see.

Any thoughts?

Paint over the logos.


----------



## patrickmanning94

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr-Rag* 
Hey guys heres my CM690 ... bone stock haha










Awesome dude! I have this case but I find that if I try to run the cables behind the motherboard it is a tight fit and the side panel barely fits?? How did you get around this?? Also, I love the black on the inside of your case..... how did you go about painting it??????


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
Have the 690 II Advanced on my list. However the Radeon 5870 i have (Sapphire Vapor X) has the 2x pcie power sockets on the back of the PCB not on the side as the reference design.

Anyone here have a video card same length as a 5870 or longer with the PCIE connector(s) on the rear of the PCB and be able to comment on fit ?

IIRC the hard drive cage is removable on the 690 II isn't it? If so, this should pose a problem.

If not... not sure. The 5870 is what.... 11 3/4 inches? With the connector that adds another half inch, with the power cables probably bent into a 90 another half inch. Kind of doubt it


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *patrickmanning94* 
Awesome dude! I have this case but I find that if I try to run the cables behind the motherboard it is a tight fit and the side panel barely fits?? How did you get around this?? Also, I love the black on the inside of your case..... how did you go about painting it??????

That's the CM 690 II, not the CM 690


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
That's the CM 690 II, not the CM 690

Nah, he just painted his CM 690.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *patrickmanning94* 
I have this case but I find that if I try to run the cables behind the motherboard it is a tight fit and the side panel barely fits?? How did you get around this??

It will be a tight fit. Just squeeze it in...


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Code-Red* 
IIRC the hard drive cage is removable on the 690 II isn't it? If so, this should pose a problem.

If not... not sure. The 5870 is what.... 11 3/4 inches? With the connector that adds another half inch, with the power cables probably bent into a 90 another half inch. Kind of doubt it

it looks to me like it should just about fit, but id really like someone with a similar length card with PCIE on the rear of PCB to give me some feedback before i do anything else as the margin for error is in the millimetres.

I do have other case choices but this one looks to be by far the best bang for buck one.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
That's the CM 690 II, not the CM 690

Yeah she's a 690. The 690 2 doesn't have a HDD cage like that, or 5 ODD bays


----------



## RexTuner

Hey iandroo888, Add me to the Club! I can't PM you cause I'm not a member of either ICQ or AIM, and never will be!!!
Great thread everyone, if we can stay on topic, lol.









RexTuner
Pretty much a stock CM690 case, in SLI setup w/ nVidia 780i 3-Way SLI, (2) 9800GT's, plus a couple of Noctua P12's, a Thermaltake Blue LED and a 80mm SilenX iXterema Pro for the back of the CPU.

I've added a custom fan filter and fresh air CPU duct for the stock CPU cooler fan you can see in the last pic, it dropped my CPU temp by -6* Celsius!




























Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
thanks, not sure if i want to do this, unless ofc i can order more drive bat covers.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=197

i can't find the cover for the cm690 alone but i know they had them and there like 2.99 or so.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ears1991* 
Anyone else considered stealthing their dvd drive on a 690 ii, my only worry was that because the mesh is much bigger than the 690, you will be able to see through it and see all the logos and stuff, although i guess the dust filter will sort of reduce how much of it you can see.

Any thoughts?

Paint over the logos.

sharpie works faster


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *patrickmanning94* 
Awesome dude! I have this case but I find that if I try to run the cables behind the motherboard it is a tight fit and the side panel barely fits?? How did you get around this?? Also, I love the black on the inside of your case..... how did you go about painting it??????

It's normal for it to be a tight fit. But if you want to make it looser, then try to make sure to reduce the amount of cables that are on top of each other. However, it's going to be tight no matter what. I have to work much harder to get the right-side panel on than the left because of all those cables. It's just the way it is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
That's the CM 690 II, not the CM 690

Look closer: that's not the CM 690 II.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:

Hey iandroo888, Add me to the Club! I can't PM you cause I'm not a member of either ICQ or AIM, and never will be!!!
Great thread everyone, if we can stay on topic, lol.
but you have posted here w/c says you are a member of OCN .. nonetheless that's all you need to be a member of this club..

so go ahead and send a PM to the OP ..


----------



## xlr8ter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RexTuner* 
Hey iandroo888, Add me to the Club! I can't PM you cause I'm not a member of either ICQ or AIM, and never will be!!!
Great thread everyone, if we can stay on topic, lol.









RexTuner
Pretty much a stock CM690 case, in SLI setup w/ nVidia 780i 3-Way SLI, (2) 9800GT's, plus a couple of Noctua P12's, a Thermaltake Blue LED and a 80mm SilenX iXterema Pro for the back of the CPU.

I've added a custom fan filter and fresh air CPU duct for the stock CPU cooler fan you can see in the last pic, it dropped my CPU temp by -6* Celsius!




























Let me know what you guys think!

This guy _has_ to be added to the Cable Management section!

Amazing job, Good alternative for those who can't fit all cables through the back.


----------



## dampkring

Time to update my rig, the old pics are here:
http://www.overclock.net/6561116-post5937.html
lol

so far I added a 9800GT and got the following:
Corsair 400W PSU CMPSU-400CX
550BE HDZ550WFGIBOX
Asus M4A77D mobo
OCZ Vendetta

Hoping to unlock an extra core or 2. Remove the plastic honeycomb stuff from the top and front of the case. (yes? no?)

I'm replacing the EA-380 PSU with the Corsair. The EA-380 has a 80mm fan on the back but the Corsair has a 120mm fan on the bottom.

*The jist:*
That means either the fan faces the grate below and sucks air from below the case or I flip it upside down and it sucks air from inside the case. I have 4 - 120mm fans in the case already. If it sucks air from below the case I would think I would need an inlet filter there or the PSU will get crusty. And the grate looks like it needs to be at least partially cut out or it will be impeding the air flow to the PSU.

Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
This guy _has_ to be added to the Cable Management section!

Amazing job, Good alternative for those who can't fit all cables through the back.

But the thing is, even all of these cables can fit behind the motherboard tray.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dampkring* 
Time to update my rig, the old pics are here:
http://www.overclock.net/6561116-post5937.html
lol

so far I added a 9800GT and got the following:
Corsair 400W PSU CMPSU-400CX
550BE HDZ550WFGIBOX
Asus M4A77D mobo
OCZ Vendetta

Hoping to unlock an extra core or 2. Remove the plastic honeycomb stuff from the top and front of the case. (yes? no?)

I'm replacing the EA-380 PSU with the Corsair. The EA-380 has a 80mm fan on the back but the Corsair has a 120mm fan on the bottom.

*The jist:*
That means either the fan faces the grate below and sucks air from below the case or I flip it upside down and it sucks air from inside the case. I have 4 - 120mm fans in the case already. If it sucks air from below the case I would think I would need an inlet filter there or the PSU will get crusty. And the grate looks like it needs to be at least partially cut out or it will be impeding the air flow to the PSU.

Any tips would be appreciated!

Believe it or not, the PSU will be absolutely fine mounted with the fan pulling in air from underneath without a filter or any kind of modification.

The rig will probably never use more than 50% of the PSUs total capacity, so the fan is likely to stay at its slowest speed for the entire time. So, this means that there's no need for a dust filter since the fan will only be spinning at maybe 600 to 800 RPM. Not only that, but the cables will be right next to the routing hole, and so that means only an inch or so of those cables will be showing as long as you pull them all through (which should be easy, even though it does require some physical labor).

I used to have the HX520W and the 9800 GTX+ in my system with exactly the way it is now since March 12th, 2008, and as near as I could tell, I could never get the fan to spin faster than its slowest speed. My ambient temperature is always 70-75Â°F. My system was just a piece of cake for it.

About 2 months ago, I swapped out the PSU for the HX650W to be prepared for the future (and also because a friend needed a really good PSU, so it was worth it). So the HX520W was in my system for over a year and a half, and it was mounted with the fan pulling the air in from underneath the case without any modification to that grill and without a dust filter. How much dust do you think I found? To my surprise, I couldn't see ANY dust. There was a little bit on the fan, but not enough to notice without careful study. But I guess I shouldn't be surprised considering that the fan was always spinning so slowly.

So there you have it: I am here to say that you basically have absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## xlr8ter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But the thing is, even all of these cables can fit behind the motherboard tray.

I'm just saying, for those who really can't, or simply don't feel like doing it, they can do what this guy has done and it will still look good and have good air flow. It's an alternative.

Just sayin'


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
I'm just saying, for those who really can't, or simply don't feel like doing it, they can do what this guy has done and it will still look good and have good air flow. It's an alternative.

Just sayin'

It's a cable management method that CM obviously thought was a good option. I've never had any trouble fitting all of my psu cables behind the mobo tray though. It's probably a tad easier to shove them all into those clips though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
It's a cable management method that CM obviously thought was a good option. I've never had any trouble fitting all of my psu cables behind the mobo tray though. It's probably a tad easier to shove them all into those clips though.

And it also looks hideous to me. But I've always been an All-or-Nothing type of person. That means that when I began working on my cable management (on the day I put my system in the case), I quickly found myself going from saying "I'll just hide a couple of cables" to spending 3-4 hours making it as perfect as humanly possible (at least on the interior; but it's a total mess behind the tray). So that means I began by using those clips and then quickly found myself removing them altogether as I continued to hide more and more cables behind the tray. I couldn't help myself!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
And it also looks hideous to me. But I've always been an All-or-Nothing type of person. That means that when I began working on my cable management (on the day I put my system in the case), I quickly found myself going from saying "I'll just hide a couple of cables" to spending 3-4 hours making it as perfect as humanly possible (at least on the interior; but it's a total mess behind the tray). So that means I began by using those clips and then quickly found myself removing them altogether as I continued to hide more and more cables behind the tray. I couldn't help myself!

You sound just like me xD I'm a cable management nazi. I'm really hating my temporary setup atm because the cables are messy in my view. Others would probably consider it to be really tidy!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
You sound just like me xD I'm a cable management nazi. I'm really hating my temporary setup atm because the cables are messy in my view. Others would probably consider it to be really tidy!

Exactly! Every time I show my rig to somebody, they're like "WHOA!", and then I go "yeah, but that cable's not perfectly straight, and that one needs to be hidden a little better, but it's not possible...etc."


----------



## St.God

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Yeah she's a 690. The 690 2 doesn't have a HDD cage like that, or 5 ODD bays









Well I feel stupid. I saw the black screwless drive bays and didn't looks twice. I assume KG did the same


----------



## btwalter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
That's the CM 690 II, not the CM 690

2C and others are correct, it's the 690. If he didn't paint it, then it's the 690 Pure


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Exactly! Every time I show my rig to somebody, they're like "WHOA!", and then I go "yeah, but that cable's not perfectly straight, and that one needs to be hidden a little better, but it's not possible...etc."









Haha I know what that's like







You should check out my build log and see what my plans are for extreme cable management









Quote:


Originally Posted by *St.God* 
Well I feel stupid. I saw the black screwless drive bays and didn't looks twice. I assume KG did the same

Yeah it takes me a few seconds to work it out tbh. It shouldn't since I know both like the back of my hand lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btwalter* 
2C and others are correct, it's the 690. If he didn't paint it, then it's the 690 Pure

Yep


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St.God* 
Well I feel stupid. I saw the black screwless drive bays and didn't looks twice. I assume KG did the same

lol, That's EXACTLY what I did. I, too, feel stupid


----------



## Volvo

Guys, how good is a CM 690 in terms of cable management?
Look at the PSU in my sig rig.. And my current case.
Now that doesn't total up right


----------



## dampkring

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Believe it or not, the PSU will be absolutely fine mounted with the fan pulling in air from underneath without a filter or any kind of modification.

The rig will probably never use more than 50% of the PSUs total capacity, so the fan is likely to stay at its slowest speed for the entire time. So, this means that there's no need for a dust filter since the fan will only be spinning at maybe 600 to 800 RPM. Not only that, but the cables will be right next to the routing hole, and so that means only an inch or so of those cables will be showing as long as you pull them all through (which should be easy, even though it does require some physical labor).

I used to have the HX520W and the 9800 GTX+ in my system with exactly the way it is now since March 12th, 2008, and as near as I could tell, I could never get the fan to spin faster than its slowest speed. My ambient temperature is always 70-75Â°F. My system was just a piece of cake for it.

About 2 months ago, I swapped out the PSU for the HX650W to be prepared for the future (and also because a friend needed a really good PSU, so it was worth it). So the HX520W was in my system for over a year and a half, and it was mounted with the fan pulling the air in from underneath the case without any modification to that grill and without a dust filter. How much dust do you think I found? To my surprise, I couldn't see ANY dust. There was a little bit on the fan, but not enough to notice without careful study. But I guess I shouldn't be surprised considering that the fan was always spinning so slowly.

So there you have it: I am here to say that you basically have absolutely nothing to worry about.

Thanks man, guess I was just overthinking it again. I'm going to put her together tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## RexTuner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Guys, how good is a CM 690 in terms of cable management?
Look at the PSU in my sig rig.. And my current case.
Now that doesn't total up right









The original 690 that I own is a bit tight on the back side for cable management, there's not a lot of places for the cable ends to come back around to the front, wish they released the new one back last Aug when I got mine.

But the New CM690 II Basic and 690 II Advanced have a redesigned motherboard tray with side slots specifically designed for cable management, very nice and well thought out! (They must be checking out this forum!!!)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Indeed i did find the hole a bit tight inb4thatswutshesaid
but i did get all the cables around the back anyhoo


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


Guys, how good is a CM 690 in terms of cable management?
Look at the PSU in my sig rig.. And my current case.
Now that doesn't total up right










It's excellent for cable management!!! But so is the CM 690 II.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dampkring*


Thanks man, guess I was just overthinking it again. I'm going to put her together tomorrow and see what happens.










You're welcome! I'm looking forward to the results!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RexTuner*


(They must be checking out this forum!!!)


This is the truth. I saw on another forum that Cooler Master reps often browse the net to find out what consumers like and dislike about their cases. I think it's great that they are doing that and listening to our opinions.


----------



## BreakDown

quick question, do all of the GPU 5XXX series fit the original CM 690?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


quick question, do all of the GPU 5XXX series fit the original CM 690?


Theoretically yes, but there is some conjecture about the 5970.


----------



## BreakDown

many thanks!


----------



## Campo

5970 does fit, although it's tight.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


5970 does fit, although it's tight.


that's what she said anyway.

and by she i mean spidermonkey


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


5970 does fit, although it's tight.


thanks!


----------



## xlr8ter

Never mind


----------



## 0mar32

how do I remove the 3.5" bay from the case


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0mar32*


how do I remove the 3.5" bay from the case


Err out of the CM 690? You will need to remove the rivets holding it in.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0mar32*


how do I remove the 3.5" bay from the case


Believe it or not, it just slides right out. All you have to do is release it with the tool-less thingy. So, do this:

Slide the purple lock over to the left.
Lift the black part away.
Slide the purple lock back over to the right (the locked position).
Let the black part fall back down (having the purple slider in the locked position prevents the little pins from going back in the holes so that you don't have to hold onto this black/purple assembly while you work).
Pull the 3.5" bay adapter out the front. It can feel kind of like it's stuck, so you might have to pull harder than you might predict.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Believe it or not, it just slides right out. All you have to do is release it with the tool-less thingy. So, do this:

Slide the purple lock over to the left.
Lift the black part away.
Slide the purple lock back over to the right (the locked position).
Let the black part fall back down (having the purple slider in the locked position prevents the little pins from going back in the holes so that you don't have to hold onto this black/purple assembly while you work).
Pull the 3.5" bay adapter out the front. It can feel kind of like it's stuck, so you might have to pull harder than you might predict.

That's for the 5.25" stuff. He needs to be a little more specific and state whether he is meaning how to remove the entire 3.5" cage or just a single hdd or whatever...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
That's for the 5.25" stuff. He needs to be a little more specific and state whether he is meaning how to remove the entire 3.5" cage or just a single hdd or whatever...

Uh, yeah. I _know_ it's for the 5.25" stuff. I know what I was talking about too.

But you see, you already said that the rivets for the hard drive bay need to be removed in order to remove it, so I decided to cover the other base too. Plus, there's no reason anyone would ask how to remove one of those black hard drive rail mounts. That's just silly.

So, obviously, between the 2 answers here, 0mar32 is most definitely covered. But don't get me wrong: I fully understand that many people want to remove the entire hard drive bay for reasons like putting a radiator there, or just for allowing free airflow from the front fan. Or, for just making it look cleaner.

So, instead of replying like you did, you probably could have just left it alone.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Uh, yeah. I _know_ it's for the 5.25" stuff. I know what I was talking about too.

But you see, you already said that the rivets for the hard drive bay need to be removed in order to remove it, so I decided to cover the other base too. Plus, there's no reason anyone would ask how to remove one of those black hard drive rail mounts. That's just silly.

So, obviously, between the 2 answers here, 0mar32 is most definitely covered. But don't get me wrong: I fully understand that many people want to remove the entire hard drive bay for reasons like putting a radiator there, or just for allowing free airflow from the front fan. Or, for just making it look cleaner.

So, instead of replying like you did, you probably could have just left it alone.

















Okay easy tiger lol. I just wasn't sure if you'd read his post right since you quoted him and started talking about 5.25" instead







But yes he is covered now


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 







Okay easy tiger lol.

Don't worry, sport.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I just wasn't sure if you'd read his post right since you quoted him and started talking about 5.25" instead







But yes he is covered now









Well thank you for the benefit of the doubt. That was pretty cool of you!


----------



## JMT668

any one got the 690 II yet??


----------



## ears1991

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


any one got the 690 II yet??


Aye


----------



## jplum1556

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
random boners?











I think i like the look of the older CM 690 over the new version, i do like the black inside but don't like how they changed the exterior.


----------



## rchads89

Can anyone explain how to install a fan on the bottom slot? i am trying to install a 120mm fan on the bottom slot and its pointless just keep popping out or does it have to be 140mm so it clips in each sides ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Can anyone explain how to install a fan on the bottom slot? i am trying to install a 120mm fan on the bottom slot and its pointless just keep popping out or does it have to be 140mm so it clips in each sides ?


It can be a 120mm fan. Why does it keep popping out? Oh, and how sure are you that you need a bottom fan? I mean, it's not like you have four graphics cards and are living in a hot environment such as Australia (with no air conditioning too).


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Can anyone explain how to install a fan on the bottom slot? i am trying to install a 120mm fan on the bottom slot and its pointless just keep popping out or does it have to be 140mm so it clips in each sides ?


i do believe its still held in with screws....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i do believe its still held in with screws....


It is indeed, Mr. Speed.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It is indeed, Mr. Speed.


was just a guess you know i don't have 1 or 2 of these cases lol.

i should take a group photo of them one day....


----------



## rchads89

I want the fan there as i have my card on bottom pci-e slot so its close to the PSU so i thought a fan would be better there than on the side









So you place the fan on the grill thing and screw underneeth the case ?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


I want the fan there as i have my card on bottom pci-e slot so its close to the PSU so i thought a fan would be better there than on the side









So you place the fan on the grill thing and screw underneeth the case ?


your card should be in the top slot other wise it won't run at full 16x speed. a fan in the bottom would still help it cooling wise, i think you have to remove the filter and screw the fan in to the filter then put the filter back in.

but on a side note you screw in a bed don't screw under your case.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


your card should be in the top slot other wise it won't run at full 16x speed. a fan in the bottom would still help it cooling wise, i think you have to remove the filter and screw the fan in to the filter then put the filter back in.

but on a side note you screw in a bed don't screw under your case.


Nah my board has pci-e 16x slot 1 and 2 and the 3rd pci-e slot is 8x So its cool being in the 2 slot









Alright i will mess around with it tomorrow cheers.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jplum1556* 









I think i like the look of the older CM 690 over the new version, i do like the black inside but don't like how they changed the exterior.

holy crap someone who actually agrees with me









anyway here's a validation pic of my long awaited 690

















doesn't look anything special yet, mainly cause i don't have a window lol. Phase two will be all red and black


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
holy crap someone who actually agrees with me









anyway here's a validation pic of my long awaited 690

















doesn't look anything special yet, mainly cause i don't have a window lol. Phase two will be all red and black









Gasp














its stock looking


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


Gasp














its stock looking










no... front and top honeycombs are cut out


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


holy crap someone who actually agrees with me









anyway here's a validation pic of my long awaited 690








http://i45.tinypic.com/ws93yd.jpg
doesn't look anything special yet, mainly cause i don't have a window lol. Phase two will be all red and black










Congrats!
















You've been waiting a long time...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


holy crap someone who actually agrees with me









anyway here's a validation pic of my long awaited 690

















doesn't look anything special yet, mainly cause i don't have a window lol. Phase two will be all red and black










booo this man!!!

spray paint time...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

darn darn darn, it could have been me








btw, pretty cool rig munchah








i love the dark knight, got it running in an intelrig im building








Q9550 3.5ghz pretty cool temps


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

not a dark knight, an S1283 RS (with a non RS fan)









and i did try getting plastidip goatspeed, but bunnings didn't have any >.< anyway, painting and all that jazz is going to be part of the black and red rig.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
not a dark knight, an S1283 RS (with a non RS fan)









and i did try getting plastidip goatspeed, but bunnings didn't have any >.< anyway, painting and all that jazz is going to be part of the black and red rig.

well hop on it and get it done. lol about time you got the case to join the club its only been what 3 years now?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

1 year. and i'm not going the red and black route until my CPU/board/RAM/possible GPU upgrade.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@T3h_Ch33z_Muncha
Officially welcome to the club ..









waiting for some insane modifications ..


----------



## Campo

Well if he's not painting til he upgrades, you blokes will be waiting a while....He's a hobo.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Well if he's not painting til he upgrades, you blokes will be waiting a while....He's a hobo.


a hobo with a card twice as fast as yours


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


a hobo with a card twice as fast as yours










And a cpu half as fast


----------



## RexTuner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


booo this man!!!

spray paint time...

edit:hahahahha again with out trying. it never fails


Nah, spray paint only makes the interior look good (which it does look great), it does nothing for the performance, in fact it hurts it in two ways:
1) by retaining heat!!!
2) loosing the ground points for the mb and peripherals (unless you remove the paint around the mount points)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


And a cpu half as fast










remind me what matters in games?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RexTuner*


Nah, spray paint only makes the interior look good (which it does look great), it does nothing for the performance, in fact it hurts it in two ways:
1) by retaining heat!!!
2) loosing the ground points for the mb and peripherals (unless you remove the paint around the mount points)


actually #2 is a good point... i've never thought of that :S


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


remind me what matters in games?


May I remind you that not everyone uses their PC to game only.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


May I remind you that not everyone uses their PC to game only.


sorry i forgot you do industrial video encoding... or something...


----------



## RexTuner

You got a nice clean system Ch33z, paint or no paint, not playin games, whatever, lol!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

god that top panel audio cable annoys me though. friggen gigabyte...


----------



## Campo

'Tis the reason I don't use top panel audio Sean.


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


sorry i forgot you do industrial video encoding... or something...


+ folding + DVD ripping + converting


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


'Tis the reason I don't use top panel audio Sean.


Neither do i, but it's still there for the off occasion where i would. Doesn't bother me atm though, since i don't have a window.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


+ folding + DVD ripping + converting


1: sure
2:








3:


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Why aren't I in the club yet??


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBunnys122* 
Why aren't I in the club yet??









because iandroo rarely logs in. Thanks for reminding me btw, i better PM him and get the club link in my sig


----------



## Floy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
because iandroo rarely logs in. Thanks for reminding me btw, i better PM him and get the club link in my sig










Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-unofficial-cooler-master-690-club.html]CM 690 Club[/url]

[/center]

[/CODE]

Just copy that into your sig.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


+ folding + DVD ripping + converting


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=455702

you don't fold like i can fold









in general tho if you are doing any thing like folding or converting video the cost of building that system in to a gaming rig is just the price of the video card at that point. so why wouldn't you spend the extra 150-200 bucks and be able to play pc games when you have some down time.


----------



## Sangko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBunnys122* 
Why aren't I in the club yet??









I feel your pain, haven't been added yet as well


----------



## gotspeed

can we join the club more then once, or twice...

still working on sisters side panels

her college rig: 
intel q9550
gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L 
evga gts 250 1024 mb
4 gb's ocz reaper hpc ddr2
ocz modxstream 500 watt
WD 640GB black
2 sata dvd burners


----------



## iandroo888

the long long long time you guys been waiting for =X

time to update !

FREAKING SCHOOL ! RAWR ! freakin put 4 of my tests on the same week T_T] why am i a science major *sob sob sob*


----------



## btwalter

lol welcome back man.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBunnys122*


Why aren't I in the club yet??











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sangko*


I feel your pain, haven't been added yet as well










Did you guys send iandroo888 a private message, just like he instructed in his OP?


----------



## iandroo888

they prob did. wait an hr or two.. or until i say i finished =X LOL

quite a bit of unread msgs in inbox >.<" SORRY !

im adding a section for modded and unmodded 690 II's =]

*edit*

rawr at u ppl that didnt give all the info >=[ *skips u and puts ur pm in another window until i get all the easy ones done* xD


----------



## gotspeed

hes alive!!!!!!


----------



## iandroo888

409 MEMBERS !!!


----------



## gotspeed

congrats


----------



## Cryptedvick

I got the case a few days ago. 
you can add me now please.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


409 MEMBERS !!!







































Congratulations!!


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## TwoCables




----------



## iandroo888

lmao. u guys are funny =X


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
lmao. u guys are funny =X

duh! why do you think so many people have bought this case just to join overclock.net and join this club


----------



## TwoCables

Great. Now I have that song stuck in my head. It's everyone's fault! All 409 of you!! Hey wait!! I'm one of those 409 members! Doh!


----------



## iandroo888

anyone know how to embed spreadsheets into a post ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
anyone know how to embed spreadsheets into a post ?

I don't, but BenBrown does:

New Site Feature: Google Spreadsheets In Your Post


----------



## Philippkthx

Just bought this case last night, your gonna have to count me in


----------



## iandroo888

ur gonna have to pm me with the info in OP to get added


----------



## Philippkthx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


ur gonna have to pm me with the info in OP to get added










Okay, I'll take the pictures when the case arrives.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


duh! why do you think so many people have bought this case just to join overclock.net and join this club


this...xD


----------



## Aaroman

Question: After I cut out the plastic stuff under the top grill will I be able to fit fans up there?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaroman*


Question: After I cut out the plastic stuff under the top grill will I be able to fit fans up there?


yes

ed: missed the last update by hours... and...
iandroo888 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Sangko

Just got Watercooling for my system, letting it bleed and run for 24 hours to leak test, then going to install it. Piccys soon


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaroman*


Question: After I cut out the plastic stuff under the top grill will I be able to fit fans up there?


no you need to cut the metal out too and on the one towards the back of the case need to trim the plastic at the back edge of it and angle the fan a little bit. but they can be made to fit up there. and give you more room around your cpu heat sink. my true with the nicer fan holder wouldn;t fit east west with 2 top fans in stock location


----------



## Sangko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


no you need to cut the metal out too and on the one towards the back of the case need to trim the plastic at the back edge of it and angle the fan a little bit. but they can be made to fit up there. and give you more room around your cpu heat sink. my true with the nicer fan holder wouldn;t fit east west with 2 top fans in stock location


Hmmm, how much space would be cleared up by this mod? Around an inch? (really bad with estimating lengths so I had to ask) It looks rather interesting. I think I've seen this done before to fit a radiator on the top of the case.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sangko*


Hmmm, how much space would be cleared up by this mod? Around an inch? (really bad with estimating lengths so I had to ask) It looks rather interesting. I think I've seen this done before to fit a radiator on the top of the case.










the depth of the fan you put there minus the plastic mounting it. its hard to show but you mount the fan out side the box with the mounting flange on the inside of the box with zip ties so it can be on an angle

theres some more pics of it.


----------



## Sangko

Ahhh, ok, I get it now. Looks like an addition half inch or so.







hmmm, might just do that next time I'm in a cutting mood.







Was wondering what effect it would have on the structural integrity of the case. Any problems?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


yes

ed: missed the last update by hours... and...
iandroo888 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


resend ! sorry for the inconvenience ! XD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaroman*


Question: After I cut out the plastic stuff under the top grill will I be able to fit fans up there?


yes if ur only to cut the plastic honeycomb mesh, it will only fit 120x25mm's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


no you need to cut the metal out too and on the one towards the back of the case need to trim the plastic at the back edge of it and angle the fan a little bit. but they can be made to fit up there. and give you more room around your cpu heat sink. my true with the nicer fan holder wouldn;t fit east west with 2 top fans in stock location


thats if u want to fit thicker than 25mm fans.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sangko*


Hmmm, how much space would be cleared up by this mod? Around an inch? (really bad with estimating lengths so I had to ask) It looks rather interesting. I think I've seen this done before to fit a radiator on the top of the case.










25mm. LOL


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


resend ! sorry for the inconvenience ! XD

yes if ur only to cut the plastic honeycomb mesh, it will only fit 120x25mm's

thats if u want to fit thicker than 25mm fans.

25mm. LOL


you mean 15mm a 25 won't fit up there with just the mesh out, you can put lower profile 15 mms up there but you won't get the top back on with a 25 in both spots.

i would say you gain about 20-23mm above your cpu, but if you are close it will free up what feels like a foot or 2 of room.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sangko*


Ahhh, ok, I get it now. Looks like an addition half inch or so.







hmmm, might just do that next time I'm in a cutting mood.







Was wondering what effect it would have on the structural integrity of the case. Any problems?


as far as structural integrity goes i wouldn't sit on top of the case(recently watched a guy use a hp as his main computer chair) but its still just as strong if you ask me. the front fan will be touching the mesh if done right


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hurrah ch33z muncha, you finally got your case! Welcome to the family


----------



## iandroo888

im pretty sure its 25mm. i fit low/med [forgot speed] yate loons inbetween the chassis and the top panel with just removing the honeycomb mesh in there. and they are 120mm x 25mm fans


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=455702

you don't fold like i can fold









in general tho if you are doing any thing like folding or converting video the cost of building that system in to a gaming rig is just the price of the video card at that point. so why wouldn't you spend the extra 150-200 bucks and be able to play pc games when you have some down time.


I had already spent $1500 on the system, and was waiting for Fermi to release before upgrading card. Fermi is taking ages, so am getting a 5770 soon.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


im pretty sure its 25mm. i fit low/med [forgot speed] yate loons inbetween the chassis and the top panel with just removing the honeycomb mesh in there. and they are 120mm x 25mm fans


pics or i call bs on that, you can fit them in the 1 right above the cd drive/ram but not the rear one.


----------



## iandroo888

i dont even own that rig n e more.

-----------------

on the other hand.. workin on switchin over to spreadsheet style on the OP


----------



## gotspeed

the back fan hits on the plastic there was a lot of plastic that had to be removed to make it fit right.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Hurrah ch33z muncha, you finally got your case! Welcome to the family



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
im pretty sure its 25mm. i fit low/med [forgot speed] yate loons inbetween the chassis and the top panel with just removing the honeycomb mesh in there. and they are 120mm x 25mm fans

i have a YL low speed in the top slot furthest to the back... i can barely feel any air at all coming out of the top. and that's with the honeycomb cut out









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
I had already spent $1500 on the system, and was waiting for Fermi to release before upgrading card. Fermi is taking ages, so am getting a 5770 soon.

and according to atomic, the fermi's shown at CES were only 40% faster than the 285


----------



## xlr8ter

@iandroo888

Could you please update my pictures? the new pictures are on post #10152 on page 102(set to 100 posts per page)


----------



## iandroo888

yah had to cut a little more than just the honeycomb but it fits still =.=

was atomic able to try the fermi ? =[ they wouldnt let me get near it.. had to take pictures of the computer with it inside from a distance >.<" lol

rawr xlr8ter. making me have to hunt ur post down >=[


----------



## Aardobard

I have been trying to get my 25mm fans between the chassis top and the plastic cover for a while. The only way there is enough space in my rig to do this is to inset the fans a few millimeters below the top of the chassis as described a few posts ago. It works! I made a few more cuts to both my case and my formerly solid corner fans and now the top will snap on.

Initially I assumed there was enough space to put them up there and was disappointed to discover that not only was there insufficient clearance, but that the rear portion of the plastic bezel was unfriendly to the configuration as well.

Iandroo888, either you had a case that differed from mine, or you have a wish masquerading as a memory. I hope it's something that was addressed in the CM690 II Adv.


----------



## iandroo888

what u mean a wish masquerading.. i did the mod myself. i took out some more plastic than just the honeycomb fan. it was the rear part i believe. i took off just enuf to fit two yate loons with original fan screw holes.


----------



## Aardobard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


what u mean a wish masquerading.. i did the mod myself. i took out some more plastic than just the honeycomb fan. it was the rear part i believe. i took off just enuf to fit two yate loons with original fan screw holes.


Then obviously my case is somehow different than the one you modded, as I said.


----------



## xlr8ter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 

rawr xlr8ter. making me have to hunt ur post down >=[

Sorry, i'll post them again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
@iandroo888

Could you please update my pictures? the new pictures are on post #10152 on page 102(set to 100 posts per page)









You could have just linked it. But in a very large thread like this, make sure you never use the permalink, but instead use the link to the post number itself.

For example:

http://www.overclock.net/8273222-post10152.html


----------



## larryparamedic

Just received notification of case shipment so I will have pics soon and hope to join this fine group!
Happy Valentine's Day to me!

_Order Status: Shipped - These items have shipped. Please check your email for tracking information.
To view detailed information for your order, please click here to log in.
QTY ITEM NUMBER DESCRIPTION UNIT PRICE EXTENDED PRICE Return / Exchange
1 C283-2064 Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced ATX Mid-Tower Case Method: UPS GROUND
Date Shipped: 02/13/10_


----------



## Sangko

Hey guys, got some pics of my new setup, first time to setup a loop. Gonna have to upgrade the rad and block but it works for now...it looks much better irl than in the photos for some reason T_T


----------



## 98uk

Anyone having hard disk vibration issues with the original CM690. I can't get mine to stop humming. It's like a constant on/off vibration that drives me mad. I can stop it by pushing in the HD cage with my hand, but obviously I can't stay there forever.

Does the new CM690 have any HD anti vibration features?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Anyone having hard disk vibration issues with the original CM690. I can't get mine to stop humming. It's like a constant on/off vibration that drives me mad. I can stop it by pushing in the HD cage with my hand, but obviously I can't stay there forever.

Does the new CM690 have any HD anti vibration features?

That doesn't happen to me... Sounds like your HDD is unbalanced or something... You may want to check the S.M.A.R.T. status.

On the other hand, it could be a problem with he case, like a loose rivet or something.


----------



## 98uk

It's definitely the case as when I press the HD cage (the bit of metal that separates the HD's from the main chamber), the vibration stops.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
It's definitely the case as when I press the HD cage (the bit of metal that separates the HD's from the main chamber), the vibration stops.

See if you can isolate the location of the vibration and fix it easily like by jamming a piece of paper into a crack or something... If it's not so easy you may have to break out the welder or the epoxy. If it's coming from the HDD simply rattling in the bay (which I don't think it is) you might be able to fix it bu moving the drive to a different bay.

Also, make sure that it's not a fan vibrating the case. My CPU cooler's fan went bad the other day and it was shaking my whole motherboard!


----------



## 98uk

It's definitely the bit near near the HD's. Also, it only started after I moved the HD's and installed my SSD


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
It's definitely the bit near near the HD's. Also, it only started after I moved the HD's and installed my SSD









If you can pinpoint its location you may be able to stop the vibration... Try to find EXACTLY where it's coming from.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

The CM 690 2 does have anti vibration features in place in regards to HDD's.

"Each 3 Â½" bay is actually a little drawer. The pegs that hold each hard drive have a rubber piece to absorb the hard drive vibration, thus preventing the noise generated by the hard drive from propagating to the chassis."


----------



## defcrash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sangko* 
Hey guys, got some pics of my new setup, first time to setup a loop. Gonna have to upgrade the rad and block but it works for now...it looks much better irl than in the photos for some reason T_T






































Very Nice!! How did you do the SANGKO stencilling? Is that a metal plate? It looks excellent!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Anyone having hard disk vibration issues with the original CM690. I can't get mine to stop humming. It's like a constant on/off vibration that drives me mad. I can stop it by pushing in the HD cage with my hand, but obviously I can't stay there forever.

Does the new CM690 have any HD anti vibration features?


I think there's a possibility that either one of the hard drive rail mounts are not inserted all the way, or perhaps one of the hard drives are not inside of its rail mount properly. Like, perhaps one of those pins aren't all the way in the screw holes on the sides of one of the hard drives.

In other words, check the installation of each hard drive rail mount as it pertains to how it's inserted into the bay. But also check the installation of each hard drive as they relate to being installed in the rail mounts to ensure that they are indeed secure and correctly installed. But examine them extremely carefully as it is very easy to overlook these things. These hard drive rail mounts have an anti-vibration feature which will only work properly when the hard drive is inside of the rail mount "all the way".

If the above 2 possibilities are found to not be the cause, then perhaps its related to the part of the bay where the rail mount is inserted. So, in that case, I would recommend that you try different levels to see what happens.


----------



## b0klau

Got my case yesterday! Here it goes.








My ugly cable management: (I need to buy me a modular PSU)








Inside the case:








Front of case:


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Nice and clean. I like it.


----------



## Sangko

Good build







Spider cables in the back though (can't help with that since I have the same problem with my builds)


----------



## KG363

Is there more room behind the motherboard tray?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Is there more room behind the motherboard tray?

No, it's exactly the same, except in the 2nd version, there is no ridge at the edge of the mobo tray so getting cables around it without creating a bulge in the side panel is easy.


----------



## iandroo888

thats good to know.


----------



## gotspeed

ok im putting a call to the masses, a few days ago i saw some one that had put plexiglass in the cd drive covers to make the leds from the front fan not so bright i need linky plz


----------



## larryparamedic

Here are my pics! I love this case.
Can I please be added now?

























It's Aliiiive!


----------



## shatter86

After days of looking through this forum, I've finally almost done with my cm 690 cabling!
- Cut off the plastic honeycombs at top and front
- Placed 2 fans at the 5.25 drive bay with one tilted down to blow my graphic card
Not so complete with my color fans yet though..








Add me to the club please!
Cheers!


----------



## KG363

@larryparamedic:
That is a very nice first build. Congrats


----------



## btwalter

whelp, here it is:


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

...the front panel isn't on?


----------



## btwalter

lol I was still installing stuff. here is this better:


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

looks stock! get rid of that honeycomb asap lol


----------



## btwalter

yeah, it is stock until it warms up. Unless you want to donate me a garage?








Once it warms up I'll be cutting the honey comb out the front and top, modding the top to fit a stealth 240 rad, then painting the internal black, and the external blue. then probably changing the blue LED fan to a white LED


----------



## GJF47

is it safe to extend the bottom hole (for the PSU cables to go through) by about 2" as my PSU is a bit long and i cant get the 24pin cable through with all the rest of the cables? Will it weaken the motherboard tray?

Also, how do you remove the blue clips at the back (the PCI-e clips) for when i spray the inside black?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
is it safe to extend the bottom hole (for the PSU cables to go through) by about 2" as my PSU is a bit long and i cant get the 24pin cable through with all the rest of the cables? Will it weaken the motherboard tray?

It's absolutely safe and it's even Modder-Recommended.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
Also, how do you remove the blue clips at the back (the PCI-e clips) for when i spray the inside black?

Here's how to remove them:

Remove the rear exhaust fan.
Study the silver L-shaped rod that holds the clips in.
Take the section of the rod that is bent over the top of the expansion slots, and pull it outward.
Lift it straight up.
The rest is actually pretty straight forward. But if you have any troubles, then be sure to say something about it here.


----------



## KG363

@btwalter:
I love seeing pictures of builds with all the boxes and generally exactly how you did it.

Bravo!


----------



## Axxess+

I just realised I put the club sig in my sig, without even sending a PM to iandro.
Hmm.
Well, time to argue. I currently have a Scythe Kaze Jyuni that is screwed to my side panel, but not plugged to anything(I just leave it on so it doesn't make a hole in my side panel). 
Should I plug it in, as in will it even make a difference ?


















EDITING LIKE THE FIST OF THE NORTH STAR
The second picture is a older picture, my cable management is muuuuch better now it was only to show you the fan.


----------



## TwoCables

Axxess+: the only way to get the definitive answer is to experiment.







While experimenting, be sure to test with the fan both as an intake and as an exhaust.


----------



## loop0001

amazed that this thread is still going strong...goodness sakes.
though in truth ive only been gone for like 3 months









anywho i c that 2cables is still puttin out good advice as per norm lol


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's absolutely safe and it's even Modder-Recommended.









Here's how to remove them:

Remove the rear exhaust fan.
Study the silver L-shaped rod that holds the clips in.
Take the section of the rod that is bent over the top of the expansion slots, and pull it outward.
Lift it straight up.
The rest is actually pretty straight forward. But if you have any troubles, then be sure to say something about it here.


Thanks mate! just given it a coat of primer now and its started snowing so its put on hold until it stops now


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
amazed that this thread is still going strong...goodness sakes.
though in truth ive only been gone for like 3 months









anywho i c that 2cables is still puttin out good advice as per norm lol

hehe thank you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
Thanks mate! just given it a coat of primer now and its started snowing so its put on hold until it stops now









You're welcome! But I hope it stops snowing soon!!


----------



## KG363

TwoCables is always helpful. He's well endowed

with a helpful personality


----------



## GJF47

yes it stopped snowing and i managed to drag the heater into the shed and finsh the spraying! pics coming tomorrow with my new Noctua NH-D14 and Noiseblocker fans


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Hey loop, ever finish your 690 mod?


----------



## HeliXpc




----------



## KG363

Nice!


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Hey loop, ever finish your 690 mod?


sadly no, im afraid that side panel will remain incomplete for a long while. probably until i sell the case. what i should do is buy an all new stock side panel that way i have something that doesnt look like crap.

Sadly with my current position my opportunity to mod is pretty much nill. ill be stuck with it for a while.

no worries tho, hardware that counts.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
TwoCables is always helpful. He's well endowed

with a helpful personality


----------



## gotspeed

donez, what ya guys think.

better pics in a few days after some wax and polishing.

edit:thats a lens flare on the last pic, its a sold black side no half moon thing on it.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

um... what exactly did you do? just repaint the outside?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


um... what exactly did you do? just repaint the outside?


its the little stuff that makes a bigg difference.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8311420


----------



## sweffymo

@Gotspeed: The paint looks good. Your jet heater is bigger than mine.









@Spider: Your avatar scared the crap outta me! Seriously!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


@Gotspeed: The paint looks good. Your jet heater is bigger than mine.









@Spider: Your avatar scared the crap outta me! Seriously!


lol its a friend of my dads garage i wish ours was heated, filled in all the fan holes. sanded them smooth primed and wet sanded. then color sanded them today, they need a few coats of wax on them and they will look really good.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


@Spider: Your avatar scared the crap outta me! Seriously!


Ahaha...







I saw the picture on Facebook and couldn't resist using it.


----------



## mrfajita

Loving all the 690 II pics


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Ahaha...







I saw the picture on Facebook and couldn't resist using it.


That is probably the reason that the humans and the Na'vi didn't get along too well... Mr. Bean wouldn't make a good ambassador...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


its the little stuff that makes a bigg difference.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8311420


Oh, I see now: you made it become unholy.


----------



## b0klau

Okay, so I have no idea what these plastic rivets are for.., I'm assuming for a fan mount? How are you supposed to mount it? Someone please explain. (I'm talking about the 4 screw looking things at the bottom right of this picture.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh, I see now: you made it become unholy.

yep, jb weld sheet metal to the back and body filler in the holes, then spot filler to fill in the small spots, it was like 5-10 hours of work total for the whole thing but it looks really wild. got some green cm fans coming with 4 inch ccfl's and a hyper 212. going to remove front mesh and dust filter so both front fans look the same.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b0klau* 
Okay, so I have no idea what these plastic rivets are for.., I'm assuming for a fan mount? How are you supposed to mount it? Someone please explain. (I'm talking about the 4 screw looking things at the bottom right of this picture.









to mount a fan, use them instead of screws.


----------



## Gyro

The female part is inserted into the fan screw hole on the fan,then place fan over mounting holes and the insert male part into female until fully home.

ok,: off for a cold shower now









Gyro


----------



## GJF47

Finally sprayed the inside black (after many snow interruptions and added my new cooler, fans and cathodes but ran out of paint before i could do the back panel









Primer coat









Satin Black coat









Putting it back together


----------



## b0klau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Finally sprayed the inside black (after many snow interruptions and added my new cooler, fans and cathodes but ran out of paint before i could do the back panel










Looks nice, how are those Noiseblocker fans working? Are they ultra quite at full speed?


----------



## TwoCables

b0klau: the manual isn't very helpful, but it does say that the plastic rivets are for, and I quote: "Fan". That is literally as helpful as the manual gets regarding these rivets.


----------



## nugget

Ive got a 690 and i would like in plx


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nugget* 
Ive got a 690 and i would like in plx









read the first post and post some pics


----------



## dampkring

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


No, it's exactly the same, except in the 2nd version, there is no ridge at the edge of the mobo tray so getting cables around it without creating a bulge in the side panel is easy.


I just got finished redoing my rig but that ridge was just a bad idea. I may cut and/or bend and/or file it some next time. Anyone else here done such a mod?


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b0klau* 
Looks nice, how are those Noiseblocker fans working? Are they ultra quite at full speed?

The NB fans are very quiet yes, but i dont notice much difference because i've still got all the other old fans in there


----------



## eMikey

Hey guys what's that tray like thing at the bottom of the optical drive rack, and can it be removed for painting?? I hope someone understands what I'm trying to ask.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eMikey* 
Hey guys what's that tray like thing at the bottom of the optical drive rack, and can it be removed for painting?? I hope someone understands what I'm trying to ask.

It's the 3.5" bay adapter. It's typically used for floppy drives. It can be removed by releasing the tool-less latch on the side. Then the adapter can slide straight out.

Tip: when releasing the tool-less latch things, be sure to slide the purple lock back into the locked position so that you can let the assembly fall back down and not have to worry about the pins going back into the holes. This way you can work with both hands instead of using one hand to hold the latch.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's the 3.5" bay adapter. It's typically used for floppy drives. It can be removed by releasing the tool-less latch on the side. Then the adapter can slide straight out.

Tip: when releasing the tool-less latch things, be sure to slide the purple lock back into the locked position so that you can let the assembly fall back down and not have to worry about the pins going back into the holes. *This way you can work with both hands* instead of using one hand to hold the latch.


you're good at that aren't you


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


you're good at that aren't you










lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


you're good at that aren't you










Whoa. I didn't see that coming! It's like old times in here.


----------



## Sangko

Cheeze, you just made me smile


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sangko* 
Cheeze, you just made me smile


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


you're good at that aren't you










if your good at it you don't even need to use your hands.


----------



## Sangko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
if your good at it you don't even need to use your hands.

Remember: pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
if your good at it you don't even need to use your hands.

Exactly! You use somebody ELSE's hands!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sangko* 
Remember: pics or it didn't happen.









pic's unrelated







lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dampkring* 
I just got finished redoing my rig but that ridge was just a bad idea. I may cut and/or bend and/or file it some next time. Anyone else here done such a mod?

I cut 2 segments out of it. One for the 24pin connector and then another for all my sata cables. I cut 2 slits for each segment then used a pair of pliers to bend it down. File back the sharp bits and it should be fine.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wow, i like the edited avatar spider. is that actually what's on your case or just shooped?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


wow, i like the edited avatar spider. is that actually what's on your case or just shooped?


Actually made the whole avatar from scratch







Originally made it as a wallpaper to match my pc then decided to make a smaller version to use as an avatar. I am hoping to have the logo in place of the CM logo on the case though


----------



## Floy

Stupid question time.

Can someone explain to me the benefit of removing the honeycombs? Does it greatly improve airflow? I have not made any modifications to my case and I have excellent temperatures.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Stupid question time.

Can someone explain to me the benefit of removing the honeycombs? Does it greatly improve airflow? I have not made any modifications to my case and I have excellent temperatures.


It'll reduce the sound, improve the airflow and the looks.
You wont see the ugly honeycomb trough the front mesh








I did it and i could hear the difference with my powerfull fans.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Stupid question time.

Can someone explain to me the benefit of removing the honeycombs? Does it greatly improve airflow? I have not made any modifications to my case and I have excellent temperatures.


It can be done for practical reasons and it can be done for cosmetic reasons. Some prefer to do it only for the cosmetic reasons while others prefer to do it only for the practical reasons.

So in your situation, I would recommend doing it only for cosmetic reasons since there is currently no practical reason to do it.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Redalert -----Well I'm already gotta have a bottom and front fan which will cool the GPU effectively. I've got 5 fans, all except for the side, but from what I heard the side fan disrupts air flow...

@Redalert ....So From personal experience 8 ( i can tell you, if you fill all the places that it can put a stock fan. it kills the airflow, and eventually will kill a fan or two. particularly (bad speeling, lol) the top side fan. my burned out and now moves about a swift 10rpm lol. P/s im doing a serious rentevation on my cables and going round the back of the mobo tray and adding as many fans as i can, i got 5 on standby 8 )


----------



## Xs1nX

I decided to go with the CM 690 II Adv for my build in the end, despite a few reservations that I have so hopefully all goes well..


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


Redalert -----Well I'm already gotta have a bottom and front fan which will cool the GPU effectively. I've got 5 fans, all except for the side, but from what I heard the side fan disrupts air flow...

@Redalert ....So From personal experience 8 ( i can tell you, if you fill all the places that it can put a stock fan. it kills the airflow, and eventually will kill a fan or two. particularly (bad speeling, lol) the top side fan. my burned out and now moves about a swift 10rpm lol. P/s im doing a serious rentevation on my cables and going round the back of the mobo tray and adding as many fans as i can, i got 5 on standby 8 )


i have fans in every hole and then some in my case and over a year of them on 24/7 with no problem...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


*i have fans in every hole* and then some in my case and over a year of them on 24/7 with no problem...


must resist...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


must resist...


what you don't put fans in every hole?


----------



## TwoCables

I need TwoHoles.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I need TwoHoles.


well lucky for you the cm 690 case has plenty of holes to put fans in, in the front or the back, even in the top or around the bottom.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


well lucky for you the cm 690 case has plenty of holes to put fans in, in the front or the back, even in the top or around the bottom.


I like the 2 holes for water cooling!


----------



## btwalter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I like the 2 holes for water cooling!


yeah, they fit real nice around my tubing.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *btwalter*


yeah, they fit real nice around my tubing.










kinda kinky


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


kinda kinky










Oh man, I hate it when I get a kink in my tubing.


----------



## btwalter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh man, I hate it when I get a kink in my tubing.


yeah, it messes up the flow real bad


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh man, I hate it when I get a kink in my tubing.


that's what she said....


----------



## TwoCables

I like where this is going.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I like where this is going.


i do too


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I like where this is going.


Oh no, not page 72 (IIRC, correct me sean) again!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Oh no, not page 72 (IIRC, correct me sean) again!


nope you got it


----------



## TwoCables

Ah good ol' Page 72.


----------



## gotspeed

i have a feeling we just entered a


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i have a feeling we just entered a









is that a hole or a trap?


----------



## gotspeed

a hole with a rat in it, other wise know as a rathole...

read the part here about it
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBreak#MacBreak_Weekly


----------



## Vbp6us

Very cool.


----------



## doat

I am sorry i left you guys, i sold my cm690 to someone, waiting on him to pay, and i bought a haf932 but i already miss my cm690. All the work i put into her, lets take a trip back to memory lane shall we folks?

It all started with a young kid who wanted to build a fast computer, so I put together a wish list on newegg.com to get the total price and save up. After working for a summer I was able to buy the parts and put the beast together. After I put it together i came across a website called overclock.net, OCN, and learned how to properly overclock a cpu, modify a case, what parts are best, etc. After i clocked my q6600 up to 3.5ghz on air, i met someone on ocn who is a freak when it comes to tuning and his name is freakb18c1.Thanks to freak, who bought my q66, i was able to buy a Q9550 at microcenter and he helped me clock it to 4ghz. Freak was generous enough to give me some water cooling parts, thus getting my feet wet in water cooling. I come across another gentlemen named Juggalo23451 who guided me to buying the best bang for my buck water cooling parts and taught me everything i know about water cooling.

Now that i got all of my water cooling parts i wanted to fit it all inside of the case for a stealth look. Which leads us to my first case mod. Here is the log, also in my sig.
http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=6504053l
Here it started








The final product









Then i wanted the ability to peer into my case without having to remove the side panel, thus the side window mod for my cm690 was born.
The log
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-56k-bake.html

The start









The finish









I would like to end this love story by saying, i will forever miss you Coolermaster 690, you taught me everything i know about computer cases, modifying, cable management, and how to cut thin metal. I had to move on to a bigger case that supports my needs so i had to part ways with you my love. You will always live on in my heart.


----------



## Vbp6us

Logitech G5 mouse
LINKSYS WMP54G 32bit PCI2.2 Wireless-G
Seagate Barracuda ES.2 ST3250310NS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s
AMD Phenom 9600 Agena 2.3GHz
GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2H AM2+
Kingston HyperX 2GB (2 x 1GB) PC2 6400
COOLER MASTER NV 690 NV-690C


----------



## Floy

Very nice Vbp6us!

However, I would work more on the cable management. Also, please clean that fan from dust!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@doat
so you left us huh?! :swearing:

nah .. I was also planning to get a black sniper with clear side window .. going to do the same mod i did with my 690 .. but i cant seem to sell this 690.. may be i'll just build another system ..









coz' it make more sense having a Crosshair motherboard on a Sniper case" then naming it "M82" << _a variety of a sniper riffle _..

so i'll update you guys ..









also guys if you have some time do visit/comment & rate this TIA


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, i left you guys too, the 690 is still on my room, but not mine anymore, its now my brothers pc. But i like you guys, so i keep watching this thread...xD


----------



## doat

This thread will live on in my heart, now why are we back on topic dammit?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

doat, you started with the haf....


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Very nice Vbp6us!

However, I would work more on the cable management. Also, please clean that fan from dust!


Haha you're right. I am waiting for my hardware to arrive (any day now) so I can do an overhaul. I'll be taking out all that stuff from the 690 out and putting my specs from my signature in there. I'm switching cases.

The dust is there because that was my last AMD machine and I pretty much gave up on that computer. I've moved to Intel so for some reason I kinda abandoned that whole computer.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


doat, you started with the haf....










Exactly so lets discuss the HAF in the CM690 thread


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Exactly so lets discuss the HAF in the CM690 thread










no, i want to talk about my 840, much cooler xD
the haf isnt bad either tho, but it has got too much plastic imo


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


no, i want to talk about my 840, much cooler xD
the haf isnt bad either tho, but it has got too much plastic imo










I hate you and your $200+ case


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I hate you and your $200+ case

















you shouldnt hate me m8, to be honest i love your case.
We are brothers tho, cause we both owned amazing internally watercooled cm690's, and those things are rare. 
The second thing why we are still brothers is that we still own cases from the same brand, with the same hdd/dvd bays.

Now its your turn.









[edit]i had to google that hdd/dvd bay part xD


----------



## doat

Yes internally water cooled 690s are a rare breed alright. Well we are brothers because we are young water cooling freaks of nature that have upgraded to full towers. I just wish corsair would hurry up and send me a new psu but apparently it's still under review.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, whats up with it? did you try to start your car with it again?
you know thats bad for your 3v line, you should use the 12v !!


----------



## doat

haahhahaha no the 24pin cable has to be bent a certain way to power the mobo.


----------



## Xs1nX

I have a 690 II on order, kind of wondering if this is the right choice though as im concerned by the reports of paint coming off the side panels because of tightness of fit on removal/replacment of panels and that people are saying the fan grills amplify fan noise to a noticeable degree.

My order is on hold at retailer for a while waiting on video card and Vertex LE to come in stock before shipping out whole order so i can make changes if need be...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


haahhahaha no the 24pin cable has to be bent a certain way to power the mobo.


so you mean the copper inside the cables is broken? hmm, that would be a lot of work to fix









@Xs1nX: pm a few guys that have pictures in this topic from their 690 II, maybe they can tell you it, i dont know cause i own a awsome 840 instead xD


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

how can you break the copper inside a cable? I could bend them around in a coil and not snap them...

unless i had some liquid nitrogen


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

you can, ive seen it more than one time with cars, and also with a few other things, but then again, im not sure if thats the problem, only mister Dood didnt tell us if thats the problem


----------



## doat

I dont know what was broken i tried pushing the wires into the connector to make sure the pins didnt come out and i still had to bend the cable for power to go to the mobo.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I dont know what was broken i tried pushing the wires into the connector to make sure the pins didnt come out and i still had to bend the cable for power to go to the mobo.



sounds like a broken cable to me, but who knows...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


sounds like a broken cable to me, but who knows...










I already sent it in and they said they are backed up so it will take awhile to get it fixed or replaced.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


sounds like a broken cable to me, but who knows...










maybe twocables...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
maybe twocables...


----------



## gotspeed

^ wat?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
^ wat?

dunno, might be me on drugs again, not sure...


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*












lmao, its just too good,


----------



## sweffymo

Cooler master just sent me their newsletter, and guess what was in it?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats nice, though i think its not as nice as the cm690 side window


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thats nice, though i think its not as nice as the cm690 side window









I like it because it will show more of the system.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Hey Everyone, i've had this case for a while and am just getting to messing with it. I did some easy mods...
1. Removed plastic mesh from front & top
2. insulated floor with foam, to ease the sound burden
3. placed two fans up top (in the case) one is l.e.d. had 2 other led's but they were cheap and crappy, gotta couple yates
4.added fan to cd drive space and one to the HDD drive space moved HDD to top shelf above dvd burner
5. stealth-e-fide the dvd burner
6. and ditched the stupid side fan and routed cables to the back


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


Hey Everyone, i've had this case for a while and am just getting to messing with it. I did some easy mods...
1. Removed plastic mesh from front & top
2. insulated floor with foam, to ease the sound burden
3. placed two fans up top (in the case) one is l.e.d. had 2 other led's but they were cheap and crappy, gotta couple yates
4.added fan to cd drive space and one to the HDD drive space moved HDD to top shelf above dvd burner
5. stealth-e-fide the dvd burner
6. and ditched the stupid side fan and routed cables to the back


why not put the fan on the hard drive cage in the bottom slot, get more air inside the case. with nothing in the hard drive bay area that will flow pretty good, but with a nice bottom fan should be able to get some more fresh air in the case there too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I like it because it will show more of the system.


youve got a point there twocables, but i personally think that the 690 window shows enough









my 840 sidepanel shows a bit too much, i can see the dvd/hdd bays. But its looking symmetrical so pretty fine


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
youve got a point there twocables, but i personally think that the 690 window shows enough









my 840 sidepanel shows a bit too much, i can see the dvd/hdd bays. But its looking symmetrical so pretty fine









Yeah, I'd admit that I'd like a window that has more of an "L" shape so that it doesn't show the optical bay but still shows the HDD bays - especially since they're a bit more attractive in the CM 690 II.

Actually, I'd even like an "L" shaped window for the original 690 for the same reason.


----------



## Sangko

Man, I don't know...I think the CM690 window is ok, although I'd prefer more viewage space







It would encourage me to not hide stuff in the lower right section of the case when cable managing







lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

haha, i just put every cable i can find behind the mobo tray, as much as possible, so you dont see it even if the sidepanel is off









But i agree with loadsofcables, the dvd drives dont look bad, the new system from CM rocks!!


----------



## gotspeed

heres a quick update

jb welded some 4 inch ccfl's on the out side.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


why not put the fan on the hard drive cage in the bottom slot, get more air inside the case. with nothing in the hard drive bay area that will flow pretty good, but with a nice bottom fan should be able to get some more fresh air in the case there too.


I still have a few yates, sitting around, do u think i should put one one the bottom of the case guys, i have heard mixed opinions about that placement and wasn't sure whether i should or not. i also have my pc jacked up off the floor using a couple of pieces of wood, so it sits about 4 inches from floor to bottom of the case... pics to follow

fan on bottom or not? also can u add me 2 the list?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


I still have a few yates, sitting around, do u think i should put one one the bottom of the case guys, i have heard mixed opinions about that placement and wasn't sure whether i should or not. i also have my pc jacked up off the floor using a couple of pieces of wood, so it sits about 4 inches from floor to bottom of the case... pics to follow

fan on bottom or not? also can u add me 2 the list?


i would why not


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i would why not


idk a few hundred pages back ppl said it messes with the air flow


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


idk a few hundred pages back ppl said it messes with the air flow


thats the side fans your thinking about.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


thats the side fans your thinking about.


10-4 good buddy, ill put one in when i get home from work lol. ill c what my temps do


----------



## sweffymo

I have the WEIRDEST airflow of anyone here I bet! However, my temps are best this way, and I get very little dust even though I have hardwood floors so my house is super dusty.

Sorry about the crappy picture but I just whipped it up in like 2 minutes using Windows XP's MS Paint on my laptop...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
This thread will live on in my heart, now why are we back on topic dammit?

It's because you're officially out of the club. If we can kick "EZ ch33z" out then there won't be any fun people left anymore besides 2Wire, but he's no fun unless provoked...


----------



## gotspeed

hey i can egg twopenise on, and i got 3 cm690s now so doat and muncha can use one of mine to join again


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

sweffymo said:


> I have the WEIRDEST airflow of anyone here I bet! However, my temps are best this way, and I get very little dust even though I have hardwood floors so my house is super dusty.
> 
> Sorry about the crappy picture but I just whipped it up in like 2 minutes using Windows XP's MS Paint on my laptop...
> 
> so i agree u have the wierdest set up i have seen, much props for taking the time to make that; awesome, super, cool, totally sweet, time consuming drawing and using "Windows XP's MS Paint". i guess heat sinks in ur case.
> your post freaking rocked! ... and im serious, not sarcastic (seriously)


----------



## Xs1nX

Am a bit confused..

Have read in varuious places that the front Fan can be ether 1x140mm or 2x80mm, but have also read it can have 1x120mm in place of the 140mm to.

Can someone say for certain that you can replace the front 140mm fan with a single 120mm one ?

I have the case and stuff arriving on Wed/Thurs and I have yet to order my fans and fan controller for this build.. talk about leaving things till last minute ..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


Am a bit confused..

Have read in varuious places that the front Fan can be ether 1x140mm or 2x80mm, but have also read it can have 1x120mm in place of the 140mm to.

Can someone say for certain that you can replace the front 140mm fan with a single 120mm one ?

I have the case and stuff arriving on Wed/Thurs and I have yet to order my fans and fan controller for this build.. talk about leaving things till last minute ..


If it says that the 140mm fan can be replaced by a 120mm fan, then you can use a 120mm instead of the 140mm.


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If it says that the 140mm fan can be replaced by a 120mm fan, then you can use a 120mm instead of the 140mm.


Thing is im getting varying information as to what fans are supported at the front. I thought you could put a 120m in here instead but the manual says otherwise, although people on forums seem to have 120mm in there.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


Thing is im getting varying information as to what fans are supported at the front. I thought you could put a 120m in here instead but the manual says otherwise, although people on forums seem to have 120mm in there.


If it fits a 140mm fan, it'll fit the 120mm fan as well.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
Thing is im getting varying information as to what fans are supported at the front. I thought you could put a 120m in here instead but the manual says otherwise, although people on forums seem to have 120mm in there.

So, you're referring to the CM 690 II, right? You see, the page for the Basic says that the front stock fan is a 120mm while the page for the Advanced says that it comes with a 140mm fan. However, what I don't know is whether not the Advanced will support the installation of a 120mm fan. But, based on how they look like they're exactly the same case with very slight differences, I would assume that the Advanced supports the installation of a 120mm fan in the front. After all, the Basic comes standard with a 120mm fan in the front.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

what disappoints me most about the 690 is the inability to have two front fans, which is entirely possible with the original.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


what disappoints me most about the 690 is the inability to have two front fans, which is entirely possible with the original.


also if you noticed ..IMHO the front looks somewhat messed up .. 4 bays.. it looks like wearing a high waist pants







..

and when the fan lit up on front.. the logo is not centered.. just looks wrong for me..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


also if you noticed ..IMHO the front looks somewhat messed up .. 4 bays.. it looks like wearing a high waist pants







..

and when the fan lit up on front.. the logo is not centered.. just looks wrong for me..


I never noticed the lack of a centered logo with the front LED fan. And y'know, I really like having a front LED fan, so I have a new reason to not get the CM 690 II.


----------



## Floy

I have not noticed that either. That is because I moved the stock LED fan to be my rear exhaust.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
I still have a few yates, sitting around, do u think i should put one one the bottom of the case guys, i have heard mixed opinions about that placement and wasn't sure whether i should or not. i also have my pc jacked up off the floor using a couple of pieces of wood, so it sits about 4 inches from floor to bottom of the case... pics to follow

fan on bottom or not? also can u add me 2 the list?

well the bottom fan worked out, dropped my temps to low, low,low, lowwww. idk where the 9 came from but it sits at 16c

the second pic i put in there as a...... yayaaaa


----------



## Markus

Hi again OCN!
Just wondering if anyone has tried removing the extra, perhaps unnecessary, piece of metal behind the motherboard tray that makes cable management a bit harder having to really force that side panel on because the 24-pin cable sticks so long out? It shouldn't make the case more fragile in my opinion, but hey, who knows? I guess you might.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


Hi again OCN!
Just wondering if anyone has tried removing the extra, perhaps unnecessary, piece of metal behind the motherboard tray that makes cable management a bit harder having to really force that side panel on because the 24-pin cable sticks so long out? It shouldn't make the case more fragile in my opinion, but hey, who knows? I guess you might.










There are some/few of us done that so they can have enough room to put it @ the back ..

based on your sig.. the hx750 is quite long and blocks the hole going to the back ..

but i think the trick is .. put all the wire that needs to go at the back first before placing the psu .. then it's all about your imagination ..


















no problem closing the side panel ..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

and again, yagit shows us his awsome rig























Yagit, i want to see pictures, really large, all in one post!!


----------



## Floy

I second that.

I have been thinking about doing a big cleaning operation on my system. Last week I did clean it a little bit, but what I mean is completely take out every component and then thoroughly clean the case. I might also remove the honeycombs, but I am not sure yet.

I have a few questions regarding painting. I have never painted a case, or used spraypaint that much to be honest. What exactly is primer? What does it do to the case and why is it needed?


----------



## Markus

Oh I've gotten the cables through that hole before mounting the PSU, yes.
It's just that long piece of metal that sticks out where you need to put the 24-pin cable to get it to the MB, between the MB tray and the HDD cage, that I'm wondering if it could be removed. On the pic you posted that would be to the left, just where your 24-pin goes "into" the case, if you know what I mean ?








And yes, give pictures of your rig other than the back side of the MB tray.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

primer is to give the paint something to stick to, it primes the surface for painting ( prepares it) and use automotive paint matte black seems the most popular


----------



## Floy

Ok, makes sense. Cheers for that mate!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Oh I've gotten the cables through that hole before mounting the PSU, yes.
It's just that long piece of metal that sticks out where you need to put the 24-pin cable to get it to the MB, between the MB tray and the HDD cage, that I'm wondering if it could be removed. On the pic you posted that would be to the left, just where your 24-pin goes "into" the case, if you know what I mean ?








And yes, give pictures of your rig other than the back side of the MB tray.









if your talking about the lip on the edge, somewhere on this thread it says a few people have cut the lip (and filed it) and said it worked wonders for them, they also said it does affect the rigidity.integrity of the mobo tray but not a significant amount to the pont where they would discourage others from cutting and filing it down.


----------



## gotspeed

its pretty sweet












looking for other mods i should do on mine.... any ideas?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Oh I've gotten the cables through that hole before mounting the PSU, yes.
It's just that long piece of metal that sticks out where you need to put the 24-pin cable to get it to the MB, between the MB tray and the HDD cage, that I'm wondering if it could be removed. On the pic you posted that would be to the left, just where your 24-pin goes "into" the case, if you know what I mean ?








And yes, give pictures of your rig other than the back side of the MB tray.









you may try taking a pair of pliers and bending the edge down a little maybe also.


----------



## madswimmer

add me to regular 690's unmodded


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
if your talking about the lip on the edge, somewhere on this thread it says a few people have cut the lip (and filed it) and said it worked wonders for them, they also said it does affect the rigidity.integrity of the mobo tray but not a significant amount to the pont where they would discourage others from cutting and filing it down.









That's exactly the metal thing I'm talking about, yes.








Thank you for telling me that, next time I'm opening my computer I'll probably take out the hardware and start filing the places I'd like to, well, not be there.








That way I won't have to force the panel as hard and it'll make the cable routing easier too.








+rep for you, good sir !









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
you may try taking a pair of pliers and bending the edge down a little maybe also.

Also a good idea, I'll just have to see what I do then.








+rep for you too


----------



## azcrazy

ok here is the link for the case http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...date-pics.html


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
That's exactly the metal thing I'm talking about, yes.








Thank you for telling me that, next time I'm opening my computer I'll probably take out the hardware and start filing the places I'd like to, well, not be there.








That way I won't have to force the panel as hard and it'll make the cable routing easier too.








+rep for you, good sir !









Also a good idea, I'll just have to see what I do then.








+rep for you too









Filing will take you AGES. Grab a hacksaw (or a dremel if you're lucky enough to have one) and cut 2 slits in the ridge, then grab some pliers and bend the section down. You can file the sharp edges afterwards to make it smoother so you don't end up cutting into your cables. There's no way you're gonna be able to file that sucker down unless you spend days on end doing it. I did the above method and it worked a treat. I didn't notice any loss in rigidity of the mobo tray at all.







Let us know how you go.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i c ur point, hes right, if u have the convenience of tools use them, by refolding it u maintain the rigidity. keep in mind i didn't do this mod so take his word for it, as he HAS done it ; )


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Do I dare point out my gender again? lol..


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

ooops my bad maybe i should read sigs.... ur one bad 4$$ super chic! sorry

what does n e 1 think of the Accelero XTREME GTX Pro for gtx 275?


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Filing will take you AGES. Grab a hacksaw (or a dremel if you're lucky enough to have one) and cut 2 slits in the ridge, then grab some pliers and bend the section down. You can file the sharp edges afterwards to make it smoother so you don't end up cutting into your cables. There's no way you're gonna be able to file that sucker down unless you spend days on end doing it. I did the above method and it worked a treat. I didn't notice any loss in rigidity of the mobo tray at all.







Let us know how you go.


Guess I really shouldn't think about modding computers when I'm really tired, eh? Makes me miss obvious details apparently.








Should have a hacksaw somewhere in the small "workshop" we got anyway, just hope the saw's sharp enough.








Thank you, and judging on your other comment, I assume it's safe to say "Thank you, miss" ?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
i c ur point, hes right, if u have the convenience of tools use them, by refolding it u maintain the rigidity. keep in mind i didn't do this mod so take his word for it, as he HAS done it ; )


Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Do I dare point out my gender again? lol..

i thought they only got pointy in the cold?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

*insert rage/killing music here* j/k your 10x the modder i am monkey, u make what i do look like kiddie stuff


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
ooops my bad maybe i should read sigs.... ur one bad 4$$ super chic! sorry

what does n e 1 think of the Accelero XTREME GTX Pro for gtx 275?

that cooler looks pretty good imo, only i would love to see an aircooler that cools the ram too, and not only with those silly ram heatsinks, but just a full cover aircooling heatsink









Anyways, they make pretty good stuff, i had the twin turbo on a 9600gt and that thing was awsome...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Lol.. I think I need one of those custom titles under my username saying 'I AM A WOMAN!' hehe. Must find out how I can get one of them...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Lol.. I think I need one of those custom titles under my username saying 'I AM A WOMAN!' hehe. Must find out how I can get one of them...

You need an overclocked account.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Lol.. I think I need one of those custom titles under my username saying 'I AM A WOMAN!' hehe. Must find out how I can get one of them...

You have two options:
1.) Buy an Overclocked Account ($5/month)
2.) Get 250 REP and be on the site for 1 Year (Free Account.)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
You need an overclocked account.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
You have two options:
1.) Buy an Overclocked Account ($5/month)
2.) Get 250 REP and be on the site for 1 Year (Free Account.)

*sigh*

I guess the only other option would be to propose they add another default title for the females on OCN.

I'll have to look into the benefits of having an overclocked account before I even consider it though. Money is tight enough as it is heh.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

or u ca make the first thing in ur sig *I AM FEMALE!*


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
and again, yagit shows us his awsome rig























Yagit, i want to see pictures, really large, all in one post!!

















will do if i got some new pics .. i've not taken new ones lately .. just gettin' busy ..

@Tizmo
If you have powdercoating services nearby go for that .. no chipping on the paint ..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Oh I've gotten the cables through that hole before mounting the PSU, yes.
It's just that long piece of metal that sticks out where you need to put the 24-pin cable to get it to the MB, between the MB tray and the HDD cage, that I'm wondering if it could be removed. On the pic you posted that would be to the left, just where your 24-pin goes "into" the case, if you know what I mean ?








And yes, give pictures of your rig other than the back side of the MB tray.









oh ok.. got what you are pointing out









its like the spine of the mobo tray .. it's safe to cut and bend a piece.. it may weaken the structure but just a bit i guess ..


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i has Q6600 and dominators now







looks a little bit better.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i thought they only got pointy in the cold?











I'm surprised nobody responded to this yet.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 









I'm surprised nobody responded to this yet.

lmao, i didnt even see it


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## Floy

Haha!


----------



## NYM

Found some pictures of my first computer half a year back. Moved on to HAF922


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
Hey Everyone, i've had this case for a while and am just getting to messing with it. I did some easy mods...
1. Removed plastic mesh from front & top
2. insulated floor with foam, to ease the sound burden
3. placed two fans up top (in the case) one is l.e.d. had 2 other led's but they were cheap and crappy, gotta couple yates
4.added fan to cd drive space and one to the HDD drive space moved HDD to top shelf above dvd burner
5. stealth-e-fide the dvd burner
6. and ditched the stupid side fan and routed cables to the back

i know the cabloe management needs works but... at posting this idle temps are 17c cpu and 32c gpu and the memory clock is up to the OCX level


----------



## Markus

Alright, redid some cable management and put in the bottom filter again, didn't get to sawing and bending that metal lip down yet tho, found no saw so will have to go pick one up some day.
Thinking about plasti-dipping my interior too, since I've read about it a bit and it seems to me like it reduces noise by quite a bit and definitely improves the looks. Also, can anyone confirm if the side panel to the 690 II Advanced fits on the original CM690?








Tell me what you think please


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


Also, can anyone confirm if the side panel to the 690 II Advanced fits on the original CM690?










No, the side panel from a 690 II will not fit an original 690, and the opposite is also true.

Edit: also, nice cable management, looks nice and clean. I'm about to tear into mine again and try to clean it up a bit, but I doubt it will come out looking that nice


----------



## Markus

Alright, will either have to do the window mod or just buy the other side panel then, time will tell which one it'll be.








Thank you for the compliment







It's not that hard to do though, really. Just takes the will to do it and a bit of time, zip-ties, and some patience.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Alright, redid some cable management and put in the bottom filter again, didn't get to sawing and bending that metal lip down yet tho, found no saw so will have to go pick one up some day.
Thinking about plasti-dipping my interior too, since I've read about it a bit and it seems to me like it reduces noise by quite a bit and definitely improves the looks. Also, can anyone confirm if the side panel to the 690 II Advanced fits on the original CM690?








Tell me what you think please









markus that looks great, you have wayyy more patients then i do, i was








also i c u have a big card, if u put a fan in the back of the case on the outside where the vents are for ur gpu your temps will drop like 10c pic are here of temps and where to put the fan http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-cool...andard-16.html


----------



## Markus

Thanks.








Hm, that seems like it would definitely be worth a try.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

thats what i said, man and i gave it a try.... 2 minutes to get 10c totally worth trying, i used double stick tape pads to hold it in place, that way theres no zippies on the outside of my case.


----------



## Markus

Unfortunately that didn't work wonders for me. :/
Only saw temp drops of a few degrees. That's surely to blame my for cooler not pushing the hot air out of my case tho. Although to the next card I'm getting, probably a 5850/70, well any card around their performance that exhausts the hot air really, this trick should work a bit better.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

still a few degrees is worth the time to put a fan back there right? was that gpu or cpu?


----------



## Floy

Looking very neat there Markus!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 









I'm surprised nobody responded to this yet.

I chose to ignore it


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I chose to ignore it









ya, and i already made an A$$ outta myself so i wan;t going to touch it


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
still a few degrees is worth the time to put a fan back there right? was that gpu or cpu?

Sure it was worth the time putting it there, don't think I'll leave it there. It was 2 degrees on GPU core, 2.5 on memory. No changes in CPU temp tho, guess the hot air from the cpu gets exhausted already.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Looking very neat there Markus!

Thanks mate.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Sure it was worth the time putting it there, don't think I'll leave it there. It was 2 degrees on GPU core, 2.5 on memory. No changes in CPU temp tho, guess the hot air from the cpu gets exhausted already.










i think my temps ddropped so much because my oc is about a 10in from the wall and the air wasnt dispersing outside the case enuf.


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
i think my temps ddropped so much because my oc is about a 10in from the wall and the air wasnt dispersing outside the case enuf.

Probably, and your card also exhausts the heat whereas mine doesn't which is also a reason as to why your temps dropped so much as far as I can tell anyway.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

thats wut u get for using ati lol


----------



## Markus

Guess that's what I get for using non reference coolers ;P


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I chose to ignore it










ya, and i already made an A$$ outta myself so i wan;t going to touch it










But replying to such things is what this thread is all about.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i meant to say " so i dont wanna touch it" oops


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


i meant to say " so i dont wanna touch it" oops


i see what you did there......xD


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

hmm... anyone know off the top of their head whether P35's need a bios update for 45nm cpu's?


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
hmm... anyone know off the top of their head whether P35's need a bios update for 45nm cpu's?

Uhhh, but you have a P45.....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Uhhh, but you have a P45.....

is that what i was asking? there are other boards in the world...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
hmm... anyone know off the top of their head whether P35's need a bios update for 45nm cpu's?

Which board?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Which board?

an abit P35. nevermind, i presume it does...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
an abit P35. nevermind, i presume it does...

The abit IP35 Pro?

I'm about to Google it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
is that what i was asking? there are other boards in the world...

Lolled.


----------



## Ryanb213

From what i found on google, people say that it does support 45nm without a bios flash.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i really hope people check for answers before they post them







jk, that smilie was hard to find oh and spidermonkey


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
an abit P35. nevermind, i presume it does...

yup it does ..

my friend has a p35 gigabyte mobo with e8400 before .. i guess you just have to update the bios to make sure


----------



## Markus

Got a little question regarding the tool-less PCI slot things, not at home right now so can't check by myself, otherwise I'd do that.
Anyway, is it possible to remove two of them and leave the rest in or is it just all there or none? Replies greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Got a little question regarding the tool-less PCI slot things, not at home right now so can't check by myself, otherwise I'd do that.
Anyway, is it possible to remove two of them and leave the rest in or is it just all there or none? Replies greatly appreciated.










it is possible


----------



## Markus

Cheers for the fast response bobfig !


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

if you look at my pics, sum where back the it shows i pulled one off. its, next to the ghettonduct tape and string


----------



## alansg

I need help to cut the right side of case, i need examples for this.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:

I need help to cut the right side of case, i need examples for this.
Here is a popular window mod video that demonstates case cutting.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Got a little question regarding the tool-less PCI slot things, not at home right now so can't check by myself, otherwise I'd do that.
Anyway, is it possible to remove two of them and leave the rest in or is it just all there or none? Replies greatly appreciated.









Here's how to do it:

Take the L-shaped silver rod and pull it away from the back wall of the case (it's an upside-down L shape, or like a capital "T" with the left side missing).
Lift it until it is completely removed.
Proceed to remove the clips that you wish to remove.
Re-insert the rod.
Do a little dance and then drink a little water.


----------



## kev_b

I bought the CM 690 II advance the other day and was planning on using my MSI 790FX-GD70 MB but after I installed the board I found out the CPU cut out on the MB tray is useless, it's not large enough for the back plate to be removed, it just barly fit on my Scout case, but it did clear.
I may have to consider the ASUS Crosshair III board because the cpu sits farther back and would clear the cut out.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

so heres an update on my sig rig, after over clocking my 275OC to the OCX level plus a lil more, i ended up putting a 120 fan at the exhaust vents of said GTX (its a tight squeeze only about 70 coverage of vents) and my temps for gpu dropped 10c, and cpu about 4-8c depending on ambient. so with that said, i had an exposed 120 on the back of my case next to monitor and headphone cables. now dont get me wrong u can stop those fans with a finger so ( im ranting, sorry) but i was a lil worried about the thin Headphone cable, and since i leave my computer on while im at work (so the dog can watch movies, otherwise he gets bored and pisses and craps on the floor







). long story short, i built a shroud outta stuff around the house...

ya kno: duct tape, cardboard, steel mesh, show polish and a sharpie ( i ran outta black spray paint, painting the hood of my P.O.S. car, ghetto i kno.
Tell me what u think.... not of my ranting (which im sure you'll do anyway) of the shroud, its my first one, keep in mind, and i used shoe polish fcol


----------



## Sangko

Arise all CM690 users for the time of reckoning is upon us all!

Sorry, I really wanted to say that ever since I joined the club. Just needed to get it out of my system.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

lmao, and the shroud?


----------



## Xs1nX

Having problems here with my build, it involves the CM 690 II Advance and MSI Big Bang Trinergy Motherboard and the Corsair H50.

I can not for the life of me get the IO shield to align properly with the ports on the Mobo. The PS2 ports in particular are rendered useless, some of the USB/ESATA are to as when mounted the board is clearly uneven with a "slope" going in the direction of the PS2 Ports and the PCB more visible then it should be at one end of the IO shield then the other.

At first i thought it was a clearance issue with the H50 backplate interacting with the 690 motherboard tray.. I even removed the sticky pads from the H50 back plate to gain a mm or two extra clearance. This did not help. I also though it may be to do with the Chipset/VRM heatsink mount/pins on the back of the board. This after further investigation is also unlikely.

Running the system without the IO Shield is not something I am comfortable with at all so that is not and should not be what i have to do to resolve this.

At this time I am pointing the blame at ether the motherboard or the case. But Im not sure what to do about this.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
Having problems here with my build, it involves the CM 690 II Advance and MSI Big Bang Trinergy Motherboard and the Corsair H50.

I can not for the life of me get the IO shield to align properly with the ports on the Mobo. The PS2 ports in particular are rendered useless, some of the USB/ESATA are to as when mounted the board is clearly uneven with a "slope" going in the direction of the PS2 Ports and the PCB more visible then it should be at one end of the IO shield then the other.

At first i thought it was a clearance issue with the H50 backplate interacting with the 690 motherboard tray.. I even removed the sticky pads from the H50 back plate to gain a mm or two extra clearance. This did not help. I also though it may be to do with the Chipset/VRM heatsink mount/pins on the back of the board. This after further investigation is also unlikely.

Running the system without the IO Shield is not something I am comfortable with at all so that is not and should not be what i have to do to resolve this.

At this time I am pointing the blame at ether the motherboard or the case. But Im not sure what to do about this.

That sounds a bit strange. I thought it was a form factor standard for the placement of the I/O section to be positioned just right in relation to the placement of the motherboard. May I ask why you're not comfortable running the system without the I/O shield?


----------



## TwoCables

Use the I/O shield that comes with the motherboard.


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Use the I/O shield that comes with the motherboard.

I am using the IO shield with motherboard.


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
May I ask why you're not comfortable running the system without the I/O shield?

For dust/dirt and risk of damage reasons. I would not feel comfortable reaching around the back of my system to plug/unplug things knowing that if i make a wrong move a plug/finger could hit something its not ment to. That and it just looks wrong/ugly to.


----------



## Xs1nX

This situation is complicated by the fact I can not return ether the motherboard nor case as being unsuitable as i have used/unpacked them enough to be unable to use the 7 day distance selling regs(I am in UK) to return as unwanted.

So im more then a little screwed here it seems.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
For dust/dirt and risk of damage reasons. I would not feel comfortable reaching around the back of my system to plug/unplug things knowing that if i make a wrong move a plug/finger could hit something its not ment to. That and it just looks wrong/ugly to.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
This situation is complicated by the fact I can not return ether the motherboard nor case as being unsuitable as i have used/unpacked them enough to be unable to use the 7 day distance selling regs(I am in UK) to return as unwanted.

So im more then a little screwed here it seems.

Is it safe to assume you have tried putting the I/O shield on the mobo before putting it in the case to make sure that the shield does actually fit? If it doesn't then it is the fault of the manufacturer and I would recommend you contact them and let them know. Otherwise, must be the case/mobo combination.

This probably doesn't help at all but I've been running my current system for months without the I/O shield on and I don't have any issues with dust or poking things that weren't meant to be poked.. (dirty minds...). Probably helps that I have a massive heatsink below the ps2 ports though so I get better airflow without the I/O shield anyway.


----------



## kev_b

Hard Drive dock is now a Zune dock.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Hard Drive dock is now a Zune dock.









Nice job mate!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Hard Drive dock is now a Zune dock.









Excellent idea, nice work!


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Is it safe to assume you have tried putting the I/O shield on the mobo before putting it in the case to make sure that the shield does actually fit? If it doesn't then it is the fault of the manufacturer and I would recommend you contact them and let them know. Otherwise, must be the case/mobo combination.

This probably doesn't help at all but I've been running my current system for months without the I/O shield on and I don't have any issues with dust or poking things that weren't meant to be poked.. (dirty minds...). Probably helps that I have a massive heatsink below the ps2 ports though so I get better airflow without the I/O shield anyway.









I have looked at the pairing of IO shield and motherboard outside of the case and can find no issues with alignment there.

Im not at all comfortable with the idea of no IO shield as there are in my motherboards case more then just a huge heat sink back there, some of the ports are only 1 port high as it were and around/behind them are SMD's and other components vulnerable to being poked.

Also IO Shield or not doesn't get away from the fact that the PCB of the motherboard itself gets distorted on fitting in the case with the IO shield and that distortion is what is causing the misalignment. And bottom line IMHO there is no excuse for this at all.

I will phone the retailer i bought the case and motherboard(and pretty much everything else) from tomorrow and see what they say i guess.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


I have looked at the pairing of IO shield and motherboard outside of the case and can find no issues with alignment there.

Im not at all comfortable with the idea of no IO shield as there are in my motherboards case more then just a huge heat sink back there, some of the ports are only 1 port high as it were and around/behind them are SMD's and other components vulnerable to being poked.

Also IO Shield or not doesn't get away from the fact that the PCB of the motherboard itself gets distorted on fitting in the case with the IO shield and that distortion is what is causing the misalignment. And bottom line IMHO there is no excuse for this at all.

I will phone the retailer i bought the case and motherboard(and pretty much everything else) from tomorrow and see what they say i guess.


Going thru the content that came with my case there are a few MB stand offs that are different (longer), you might double check your stand offs. Is it possible to show any pictures of your set up, might help.


----------



## ears1991

What are those taller standoffs meant for?
I had some trouble with the io shield with my 690 ii but is that because i didnt use those 2 standoffs? :S


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

if you're using the I/O shield that came with the motherboard the right way up, i find it impossible that it could not work. Insert it from the inside prior to installing the motherboard, PS/2 ports closest to the top.


----------



## Xs1nX

Have checked standoffs, there was one that was different, have replaced it with a normal looking one. Things still look out of alignment and not right however.

http://picpaste.com/ioshield.jpg

Ths is the best picture I could arrange to explain the problem.

Everything looks a few mm's out on the Left hand side nearest the PS2 Ports to about half way along the shield.

Am worried that this will affect port usage and i have no desire to pull system apart once its built if it does as that would mean reinstalling CPU cooler and all the trouble that entails (this is by far my least favourite thing to do pc build wise.. ever)


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
Have checked standoffs, there was one that was different, have replaced it with a normal looking one. Things still look out of alignment and not right however.

http://picpaste.com/ioshield.jpg

Ths is the best picture I could arrange to explain the problem.

Everything looks a few mm's out on the Left hand side nearest the PS2 Ports to about half way along the shield.

Am worried that this will affect port usage and i have no desire to pull system apart once its built if it does as that would mean reinstalling CPU cooler and all the trouble that entails (this is by far my least favourite thing to do pc build wise.. ever)

My esata and firewire port are like that a bit but it looks like things will plug in, did you try plugging things in to see if it they fit?
One thing you can try is remove your MB and use like the handel of a hamer and push on the motherboard tray where the top 2 rear stand offs are, with them removed of course, all you need is 1 or 2 mm, it might do the trick.


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
My esata and firewire port are like that a bit but it looks like things will plug in, did you try plugging things in to see if it they fit?
One thing you can try is remove your MB and use like the handel of a hamer and push on the motherboard tray where the top 2 rear stand offs are, with them removed of course, all you need is 1 or 2 mm, it might do the trick.

Ive tested the USB and PS2, USB seem to do ok, not sure about PS2 and dont have anything esata to try.

Oh and to make things even more fun, somehow one of the side panels has gotten scratched in the last few hours.. more then likely because ive been so pre occupied with solving this IO shield issue and hence prehaps been a bit less careful overall when ive been handleing the side panels. Dammit.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


Ive tested the USB and PS2, USB seem to do ok, not sure about PS2 and dont have anything esata to try.

Oh and to make things even more fun, somehow one of the side panels has gotten scratched in the last few hours.. more then likely because ive been so pre occupied with solving this IO shield issue and hence prehaps been a bit less careful overall when ive been handleing the side panels. Dammit.


It looks like we need to enlist the help of the modders in here to see if they have a way to make it look like it's brand new again.


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It looks like we need to enlist the help of the modders in here to see if they have a way to make it look like it's brand new again.


The scratch combined with the io shield issues and the hassle ive had with the video card for this build has me thinking perhaps getting back into the build game was not a good idea. On the other hand i have nearly Â£2k's worth of stuff here that says i HAVE to get this done heh.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


The scratch combined with the io shield issues and the hassle ive had with the video card for this build has me thinking perhaps getting back into the build game was not a good idea. On the other hand i have nearly Â£2k's worth of stuff here that says i HAVE to get this done heh.


After seeing the pic of the I/O shield's alignment, I can almost say that there's nothing wrong with it except that it's not 100% _perfect_. And y'know, I don't blame you: I am one of the most anal perfectionists you might ever meet. However, it looks like everything can go into their respective ports and jacks just fine, so there's no reason to be concerned about it.

But as for the 5770: that's new technology for ya. You're not alone, either.

So don't worry man: these are small bumps even though they don't feel like it. You're far better off with a custom built than some irritating pre-built.


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
After seeing the pic of the I/O shield's alignment, I can almost say that there's nothing wrong with it except that it's not 100% _perfect_. And y'know, I don't blame you: I am one of the most anal perfectionists you might ever meet. However, it looks like everything can go into their respective ports and jacks just fine, so there's no reason to be concerned about it.

But as for the 5770: that's new technology for ya. You're not alone, either.

So don't worry man: these are small bumps even though they don't feel like it. You're far better off with a custom built than some irritating pre-built.

Thing is, if in future if it does interfere with functionality it would mean a whole heap of trouble/hassle to correct.

As to the scratch I have contacted Cooler Master and see if i can get a replacement side panel as ive looked on CM EU and US part stores and cant see any which is a bit worrying. I did pay for 28 day accidental installation damage insurance(was only a few Â£ per item). Probably not worth using such an "oh crap what have I done button" on purely cosmetic issues.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


Thing is, if in future if it does interfere with functionality it would mean a whole heap of trouble/hassle to correct.

As to the scratch I have contacted Cooler Master and see if i can get a replacement side panel as ive looked on CM EU and US part stores and cant see any which is a bit worrying. I did pay for 28 day accidental installation damage insurance(was only a few Â£ per item). Probably not worth using such an "oh crap what have I done button" on purely cosmetic issues.


Well, I went without an I/O shield for about the first 7 or 8 months with my sig rig, and to be honest, I now wonder what purpose they serve.

The only reason I have one now is because I'm anal.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, I went without an I/O shield for about the first 7 or 8 months with my sig rig, and to be honest, I now wonder what purpose they serve.

The only reason I have one now is because I'm anal.

I read that the worst way possible lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I read that the worst way possible lol.

lol it's so good to have you back.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

The positioning of the I/O shield looks just fine. I think it would be pretty rare to get it all positioned perfectly anyhow.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol it's so good to have you back.









Yea i think the I/O shield is for people who want to enclose their case, not have any gaps i guess or protect the back part of the mobo.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 







Yea i think the I/O shield is for people who want to enclose their case, not have any gaps i guess or protect the back part of the mobo.

Plus, it can be painted, or engraved, or modded in some other way just for fun.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Plus, it can be painted, or engraved, or modded in some other way just for fun.


Well on my CM690 i ended up going nuts on my shield because it was stuck, i could not even take out my mobo.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well on my CM690 i ended up going nuts on my shield because it was stuck, i could not even take out my mobo.


Oh! It was an accidental mod!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh! It was an accidental mod!


I will never put on an I/O shield ever again


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I will never put on an I/O shield ever again










Oh yeah? Well fine! Then I'm going to go to sleep!









Err, actually, I'm kind of sleep deprived so I need some sleep for real. lol So that's why I'm logging out right now!

Have fun with your naked system! hahaha


----------



## superfreshmonkey113

very nice, gives me an idea of how i can better my cable management


----------



## ears1991

New Lights











Click for a few more pics









What do you think?

edit: btw the green is for my nvidia replacement for the 4850 (hopefully a 470 or 480) and the blue is obviously intel


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ears1991* 
New Lights











Click for a few more pics









What do you think?

edit: btw the green is for my nvidia replacement for the 4850 (hopefully a 470 or 480) and the blue is obviously intel









That green and blue combination go together well they also go well with your screen background.


----------



## kev_b

I got my window in today and already cut a new one to rid my case of the side fan, although I might put the original one back in after I get my fans.
Already 2 mods to a new case, I'm still thinking what else I can do to it.


----------



## ears1991

Glad you like!
I plan on cutting a window in a few days hopefully as i cba to wait for cm to release the window in the uk, and like you i dont need a side panel fan
love the zune dock idea!

edit:

:S what did you do with the window?? get a new piece of acrylic or whatever and cut it to the perfect same shape as the original? looks great


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ears1991*


Glad you like!
I plan on cutting a window in a few days hopefully as i cba to wait for cm to release the window in the uk, and like you i dont need a side panel fan
love the zune dock idea!

edit:

:S what did you do with the window?? get a new piece of acrylic or whatever and cut it to the perfect same shape as the original? looks great


Yup, just cut a new window is all, I might go with a blue window though after I see what it looks like after my blue noise blocker fans are up and running, 5, 120mm and a 140mm in front.


----------



## Ckaz

here is my first case mod
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ect-magic.html


----------



## gotspeed

@Xs1nX my io doesn't line up that well on mine but if you put a usb or what ever in the top slot it will help line every thing else up, been like that over a year now. just got a funny kink in it some where. it won't damage any thing just takes a little bit more force to remove the top usb's.

i have built 6-8 systems the last year or so and most io panels fit pretty good in the cheaper cases because they flex on the motherboard tray a little bit more i think. cheaper being like a CoolerMaster Elite http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119189

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


i meant to say " so i dont wanna touch it" oops


i wanta touch it plzz


----------



## i7newbie

question...does the side panel from the cm690 fit the cm690 II


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i7newbie*


question...does the side panel from the cm690 fit the cm690 II


Has been mentioned a few times before. It doesn't unfortunately.


----------



## i7newbie

sorry started going through but would be here all day reading all these posts


----------



## Chunderface

man its march but there still not in NZ yet =[ i want a 690 ii advanced already!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i7newbie*


sorry started going through but would be here all day reading all these posts


Massive thread is massive









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunderface*


man its march but there still not in NZ yet =[ i want a 690 ii advanced already!


I know! Gotta wait until mid-march though







That's when things start happening for you and I. I'm checking pricespy every day now in the hopes that it is in stock.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i7newbie*


sorry started going through but would be here all day reading all these posts


For future reference, use Ctrl+F. For example, you can do a Ctrl+F search for "window" on the most recent pages - specifically, those that have posts that were posted after the 690 II's release date.







And if you think that this is too much work, then you can change your Overclock.net Account so that your Thread View is "100 Posts Per Page".


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunderface*


man its march but there still not in NZ yet =[ i want a 690 ii advanced already!


it's here in aus as of yesterday









...only 50% more than the original


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


it's here in aus as of yesterday









...only 50% more than the original










Ouch bad luck D: It's $219 here (pre-list lol) and the old one is $127. If it's in Aus already then it won't be much longer until it's here.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Ouch bad luck D: It's $219 here (pre-list lol) and the old one is $127. If it's in Aus already then it won't be much longer until it's here.


well $105 for the standard (got mine second hand for $50







) and $149 for the II advanced here.


----------



## spectre023

http://img18.imageshack.us/i/image024er.jpg/

you can add me... its currently stripped down and the paint is drying








gonna do an h50 res mod and add uv heat shrink on my wires.


----------



## johnmerrick

hi,

first post! has anyone ever had any problem with the usb headers on this case? they are much more 'fussy' on what they accept externally than the motherboard ones on the back.

mine also seem a bit loose.


----------



## Floy

Welcome to OCN! My usb ports all seem to be fine.


----------



## gotspeed

no problems with my front/top usb here


----------



## 98uk

I just bought a CM690 II for my i7









Replaced the top fan with 2 x 1200RPM Sharkoon 140mm and put the Coolermaster 140mm fan on the side panel. I note they still have the issue where putting a high RPM fan on the side panel creates a buzzing noise as air is pulled over the grill


----------



## Floy

Welcome to the club! Just PM iandroo (details in the first post) to get _officially_ added to the club.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnmerrick* 
hi,
first post! has anyone ever had any problem with the usb headers on this case? they are much more 'fussy' on what they accept externally than the motherboard ones on the back.
mine also seem a bit loose.

i Had your problems when i first built my case, check to make sure that your usb are plugged in correctly to your mobo, also as far a them being loose, check the screws that hold the ports in place and if needed improvise some way to hold them ie duct tape for example also, i used thick paper to close up the lil gap around the usb ports (from the inside). these should do the trick, also as a side not dont use your sound ports on top, they have a tendancy to leak noise, or at least mine do.... then again maybe i just got a bunk case







. but even the worst 690 is the best case!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
i Had your problems when i first built my case, check to make sure that your usb are plugged in correctly to your mobo, also as far a them being loose, check the screws that hold the ports in place and if needed improvise some way to hold them ie duct tape for example also, i used thick paper to close up the lil gap around the usb ports (from the inside). these should do the trick, also as a side not dont use your sound ports on top, they have a tendancy to leak noise, or at least mine do.... then again maybe i just got a bunk case







. but even the worst 690 is the best case!

the only problem with the top audio port is you have to make sure the jack is all the way in, my sisters and mine are touchy with head phones my parents case works a little better but there all a little to deep in the case.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

ya, i checked that too, do u have nice headphones? mine still has a little hum in it, barely noticeable, i notice it less with my cheapo headset then with my gaming headset.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


ya, i checked that too, do u have nice headphones? mine still has a little hum in it, barely noticeable, i notice it less with my cheapo headset then with my gaming headset.










I've found that the best thing to do is to hide as much of the cable behind the motherboard tray as possible. This isolates it from the rest of the system thereby hopefully reducing any noise.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

mine are, just half ***ed... no biggy the cord is long enough to route to s.card


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
mine are, just half ***ed... no biggy the cord is long enough to route to s.card

Where *is* the cable?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

... lol two black ones on the bottom right of mobo, if you were being sarcastic.... im a doof


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
... lol two black ones on the bottom right of mobo, if you were being sarcastic.... im a doof









So it's plugged into the motherboard?

Unfortunately, I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

oh lol... ya there there. not like that one guys lian li in rate your cable thread, that was crazy, sorry lil off topic. i wonder if any one else has my issue with background noise in those ports?

please post your answer and the headset you use or speakers everyone!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
oh lol... ya there there. not like that one guys lian li in rate your cable thread, that was crazy, sorry lil off topic. i wonder if any one else has my issue with background noise in those ports?

please post your answer and the headset you use or speakers everyone!

I was looking for it being plugged into the sound card, not the onboard audio header. My fault.

I'm guessing that the noise is just coming from some interference within the motherboard itself. After all, none of that stuff on the board is shielded from the rest of the stuff on the board.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

lol, i don't plug it into the sound card because of the original sound issue. otherwise i definitely would. very convenient that was a plus when i bought the case.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
lol, i don't plug it into the sound card because of the original sound issue. otherwise i definitely would. very convenient that was a plus when i bought the case.

Oh. I must've missed the posts concerning that issue.

Just in case: I don't have any noise, and my CM 690's HD Audio front panel cable is plugged directly into my XtremeGamer. To be clearer: I remember being surprised at how studio-quiet it was. I was using the Sony MDR-EX71 earbuds. http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl...121c88310e67e3

I would say that about 95% of the cable is behind the motherboard tray - perhaps more (meh, it's not much different to how much of your cable is exposed).


----------



## Floy

I don't even use the front panel, yet I still have it connected to my audio card, lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
I don't even use the front panel, yet I still have it connected to my audio card, lol.

hehe me too. I'm a "just in case" type of person along with being an "all or nothing" type of person.


----------



## spectre023




----------



## kev_b

I recieved my 140mm NB-Black Silent fan today, tomorrow I get the 5 NB-Black Silent 120mm PWM fans.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnmerrick*


hi,

first post! has anyone ever had any problem with the usb headers on this case? they are much more 'fussy' on what they accept externally than the motherboard ones on the back.

mine also seem a bit loose.


my top USB ports appear to be 1.1


----------



## Markus

Well that aint right :S

Edit: At least they shouldn't be 1.1, might depend on where you got them plugged in in the motherboard tho, can't say for sure tho.


----------



## gotspeed

i belive they would be 2.0 and depending on what they are plugged in to would make them 1.0,1.1,2.0 but the plug and wire its self should be able to do 2.0 speed...


----------



## Cryptedvick

we need more 690 II members ... its only 4 of us. :|


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
we need more 690 II members ... its only 4 of us. :|

5 members, I'm just not on the list yet.


----------



## Flamous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spectre023*








*Looks like you have your fan at the bottom as exhaust instead of intake















*


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
we need more 690 II members ... its only 4 of us. :|

I'll be on there very soon


----------



## spectre023

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flamous*


*Looks like you have your fan at the bottom as exhaust instead of intake















*


yeah.. i could change it back.. but i actually used a roll of lit incense sticks to check airflow and as an intake it caused a bunch of the smoke to swirl and hover under the gpu, taking quite a while to exhaust.
i flipped it around and the case evacuates quite quickly now. 
i plan on reworking all the fans later this week when i install the uv cathodes and sleeving.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

holy jamoly i never thought of incest, great idea


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


5 members, I'm just not on the list yet.











Me too. Just waiting to finish some of my wire management before posting pics.

Steve


----------



## TwoCables

I apologize for being selfish like this, but damn: please stop leaving the images in the Quote. It really slows the page-load time down more than you might think.


----------



## Flamous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I apologize for being selfish like this, but damn: please stop leaving the images in the Quote. It really slows the page-load time down more than you might think.


*Sorry







*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flamous*


*Sorry







*


Just don't let it happen again, Mister! If you do, then I might have to say mean things and make fun of you!









Yeah, I know: how threatening.







hehe


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

hey guys i have 100$ to spend on my pc how should i spend it ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


hey guys i have 100$ to spend on my pc how should i spend it ?


If you'd like to overclock the CPU, then definitely buy an air cooler. Most them are well under $100.

Or, you can save it and put it towards a larger monitor.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

my cpu only over clocks to like 2.4 stable i have really good temps without a cooler, so i dont want to mess with it. 11c idle, 35 under load, ambient is around 25c i think. gpu is cold too

edit: wife won't let me get a bigger monitor b/c the one we have is good enough







wutushhhh


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
my cpu only over clocks to like 2.4 stable i have really good temps without a cooler, so i dont want to mess with it. 11c idle, 35 under load, ambient is around 25c i think. gpu is cold too

edit: wife won't let me get a bigger monitor b/c the one we have is good enough







wutushhhh

Who purchased the monitor?

What about the Lycosa? Is there anything you don't like about it? Will there by anything that you can upgrade without causing your wife to act like she's the man of the house?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i doubt it lol. i told her to shut up and get in the kitchen, that didnt go off to well, we did it together it was a bad purchase from friends advice... hes a .....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
i doubt it lol. i told her to shut up and get in the kitchen, that didnt go off to well, we did it together it was a bad purchase from friends advice... hes a .....

Aw man. I have so much to say that I shouldn't say. I guess I'm what people might call a "Neanderthal" (just as an exaggeration).


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

ya it was pretty bad, we bought it a few years ago b4 i got into computers, now i have a tech business, he does to and has it longer but duh, wth!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
ya it was pretty bad, we bought it a few years ago b4 i got into computers, now i have a tech business, he does to and has it longer but duh, wth!

If you decide on what to upgrade, and if she says that it's good enough (whatever the component is), then is there a chance that you can use your expertise to allow her to see why that component is no longer good enough?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


i doubt it lol. i told her to shut up and get in the kitchen, that didnt go off to well, we did it together it was a bad purchase from friends advice... hes a .....


is it your computer or both of yours, you could get a nice 23 acer for like 130-140 on sale and have 2 monitors or let her have that one for her desktop.... bigger monitor makes a huge difference.

coming from someone with 3 lol.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
holy jamoly i never thought of incest, great idea









uhh...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
my cpu only over clocks to like 2.4 stable i have really good temps *without a cooler*, so i dont want to mess with it. 11c idle, 35 under load, ambient is around 25c i think. gpu is cold too

edit: wife won't let me get a bigger monitor b/c the one we have is good enough







wutushhhh

uhh....


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 

uhh....









Lol I thought the same thing about that one too


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
uhh...









uhh....









Sorry the grammar nazi's wanted me to use proper spelling so the Fox automatically corrected it to incest instead of incense.

and ya, ...havnt u guys (and girls) seen it before, just dont put a heatsink on your CPU, it works great


----------



## Floy

You should also pour some water onto the motherboard and PSU, that works really well.


----------



## gotspeed

why not do both at the same time


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

wow, talk about even distribution of heat


----------



## Icejon

I have a CM 690 II Basic, can I join soon?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icejon* 
I have a CM 690 II Basic, can I join soon?

Yeah go ahead







Post some pics.


----------



## gotspeed

a new monitor really would be the best option tho, at 18 inchs your not using that much gpu in games your more cpu bound, and a larger screen would make online tv, and you tube stuff more enjoyable (for her) to watch and gaming a lot more fun and you would get better scores.


----------



## Floy

Just post some pics of your system and you're in! To _officially_ be in, check the first page.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


my cpu only over clocks to like 2.4 stable i have really good temps *without a cooler*, so i dont want to mess with it. 11c idle, 35 under load, ambient is around 25c i think. gpu is cold too

edit: wife won't let me get a bigger monitor b/c the one we have is good enough







wutushhhh


uhh....










He meant that he's using stock cooling.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

awwww, you ruined it cables!, i was having fun too


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


awwww, you ruined it cables!, i was having fun too










Oh. I thought he didn't understand you for real.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

oh. . . maybe he didn't. that didn't even cross my mind lol. um, ya, i use a stock cooler... epic temps for it too, but thats b/c of ambient


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


oh. . . maybe he didn't. that didn't even cross my mind lol. um, ya, i use a stock cooler... epic temps for it too, but thats b/c of ambient


Wow. That's not bad considering that it's California.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

its winter... 56f here now


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


its winter... 56f here now


Which city? I have a friend who lives in Long Beach who used to live here in St. Paul, MN, and he said that he's finding it harder to keep his system cool. He's not an overclocker, but he's just like most people here on OCN in every other respect.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


Sorry the grammar nazi's wanted me to use proper spelling so the Fox automatically corrected it to incest instead of incense.

and ya, ...havnt u guys (and girls) seen it before, just dont put a heatsink on your CPU, it works great










...you do know what incest means right


----------



## TwoCables

Firefox doesn't automatically correct words. It just underlines the ones it doesn't recognize.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

lmao, sure do... o cmon its a JOKE. apparently im not funny


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


lmao, sure do


Just in case you missed it:

Firefox doesn't automatically correct words. It just underlines the ones it doesn't recognize.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

oh i get it now


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


oh i get it now










So you seriously thought he meant that his CPU was bare (no heatsink, nothing)? I mean, his sig rig says "Stock".


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
holy jamoly i never thought of incest, great idea










haha sigged. I use incense to test airflow as well, works really well.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Planned upgrades (kind of in order): 22" Monitor, Goliathus Omega (mousepad), new chair, Windows 7, CM 690, new desk, Ideazon ZBoard MERC, Sennheiser HD201, bong, DX 11 card(s)+necessary PSU
Epic things happening in 2010: Toy Story 3, new H.I.M album, Supreme Commander 2, MechWarrior, The Elder Scrolls V, Mafia II, Star Wars: The Old Republic, Bioshock 2, Crysis 2, Iron Man 2


hahahahaha just noticed that!


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


we need more 690 II members ... its only 4 of us. :|


Long time lurker, thought I'd register and share some more 690 II pics (even though I am horrible with a cam).

Attachment 145758 Attachment 145759 Attachment 145760

My 8800GT was in the process of being RMA'd, so pics are with a sweet Quadro card from work.







Case was fun to work with, though shutting the back panel with all of those wires back there was a tricky process. I've been using aluminum CM cases for the past 9-10 years, so going back to steel was interesting to say the least.

Did anyone seal off the side vents? I'm debating whether or not I should do that; don't want anymore dust getting into the case (and in turn into the H50) than need be.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hipzilla*


Long time lurker, thought I'd register and share some more 690 II pics (even though I am horrible with a cam).

Attachment 145758 Attachment 145759 Attachment 145760

My 8800GT was in the process of being RMA'd, so pics are with a sweet Quadro card from work.







Case was fun to work with, though shutting the back panel with all of those wires back there was a tricky process. I've been using aluminum CM cases for the past 9-10 years, so going back to steel was interesting to say the least.

Did anyone seal off the side vents? I'm debating whether or not I should do that; don't want anymore dust getting into the case (and in turn into the H50) than need be.


its a lot of work...


----------



## gotspeed

but totally worth it.

my sisters cm690, cost around $30-40 bucks for bondo, spot putty, scrap sheet metal to back the holes held on with j b weld and some Dupont spray paint. rustoleum will not work on bondo or spot putty at all.

put the backing plate on with jb weld but don't use it to fill the holes sanding j b weld will not work, once the j b weld has cured fill the holes good with the bondo, then do spot putty and sand with 400-600 to make it smooth. then do 2-3 coats of primer and wet sand smooth, do a coat or 2 of color, wet sand again, then do a final coat of color.

looking at it from the out side you wouldn't be able to tell there was 5 mins of work spent on them, they turned out really well. it did take 2-3 days to do it with drying time and sanding on them.

so far im the only one to have done it, that i know of.


----------



## hipzilla

That looks amazing. :O

I was just going to screw some plastic or sheet metal onto the panels using the fan mounting holes... but now I might have to go to Home Depot to pick up real supplies.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hipzilla*


That looks amazing. :O

I was just going to screw some plastic or sheet metal onto the panels using the fan mounting holes... but now I might have to go to Home Depot to pick up real supplies.


if you do it take some pics along the way


----------



## Name Change

My 690 II Advanced should be here on Monday or Tuesday. But when i started to think about it, i'm not sure how long my 8 pin is on my psu might not be long enough, Sigh, i may have to order a extender or get a new psu.


----------



## gotspeed

just order a extender now, there 5-10 bucks at the most and you will need it, there are very few board psu combos that will be in the right place so the stock wire reaches.

thinking about getting a 24 pin and another 8 pin from nzxt so there black sleeved already

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812170008


----------



## overclockmasta

Sup guys,

I have been working on a secret project with a 690 and i finally did the first layer of primer. I wanna share some pics with you guys.

I have been working on this now for about 6 months, 2 hours a week on Saturdays with the first 1.5hrs spent on thinking and rethinking and 0.5hrs actually cutting/painting









Anyway, enjoy the pics. Second and third layer of primer are going to be laid down in the coming weeks followed with flat black and satin clear coat. I will keep taking pics.

*The black marks are primer thickness indicators made with a black Sharpie in case someone is wondering.

-OverClockMasta


----------



## theCanadian

Nice. You're going to get some good airflow out of the top vents, but it might be a little loud. Sometimes the air gets buffeted pretty bad when you stack fans like that.


----------



## mitchbowman

Hay guys looking at getting a new case and have settled on the CM 690 but i don't know if i should get the Pure Black (with window $131) or the ll Advanced (no window $149) i am planing on water cooling my sig rig and want to run the top fans under the grill on the outside off the case and then mount a 240 rad in side on the top i was just wondering if there is more room under the top grill on the Advanced model over the Pure Black as this will probably be the deciding factor 
thanks


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

lol goatspeed, you're the first to do that because anyone who wants to get rid of those vents just replaces them with a window


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Nice. You're going to get some good airflow out of the top vents, but it might be a little loud. Sometimes the air gets buffeted pretty bad when you stack fans like that.


there not stacked tho just one with the top mesh cut out, should be pretty quiet i would think

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


lol goatspeed, you're the first to do that because anyone who wants to get rid of those vents just replaces them with a window










hater! it looks really neat. my sis didn't want a flashy window and all that so i talked her in to letting me fill them and do some led fans and ccfl's







i win!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*   Hay guys looking at getting a new case and have settled on the CM 690 but i don't know if i should get the Pure Black (with window $131) or the ll Advanced (no window $149) i am planing on water cooling my sig rig and want to run the top fans under the grill on the outside off the case and then mount a 240 rad in side on the top i was just wondering if there is more room under the top grill on the Advanced model over the Pure Black as this will probably be the deciding factor 
thanks







  
The Basic may be all you need.


----------



## gotspeed

any one else think the cm690 may be a little bit hotter then the girl....


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
The Basic may be all you need.

The CM 690 ll is beautiful has everything i need but where i was planing on buying it dose not stock them. I'll ring them tomorrow and see if i can get it special ordered


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
any one else think the cm690 may be a little bit hotter then the girl....

Totally.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Totally.









ah 1080P computer case videos lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Totally.










yeah but you would think that...

or would you >.>


----------



## Su77en187

Here is my CM690. Although I've had it for quite some time, I've finally finish making it the way I like it. The color scheme is a bit off due to new PSU and the fans. I'm still planning to change the fan to a different color (Black/white). The only mod in my case is the back plate opening, the two top 120mm fan grills along with the back fan grill have been all cut off, and the interior has been painted flat black. I've also taken out the "screw-less" bay locks and the locks for the sound and video cards. Next mod I might do is add a window on the side panel, but not sure if I will do that, or get a new case. There it is. Count me in!


----------



## TwoCables

overclockmasta:

I really love what you did with the top! That's beautiful! I like your choice of fans too just because the curved part of the fan's frame goes really well with the round top you made. I just love it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Nice. You're going to get some good airflow out of the top vents, but it might be a little loud. Sometimes the air gets buffeted pretty bad when you stack fans like that.


gotspeed is correct: they're not stacked. Look closer.


----------



## metro

Here's mine. I have done a few little mods to it, nothing major. Swapped out the power and DVD LEDs for orange ones (my timing sucked so I gave up on taking a picture of the DVD light), and I stealthed my Rheobus and DVD drive.


----------



## Pavelow

here's mine.. non modded...


----------



## Icejon

Here is a representational picture of the fans inside my CM 690 II basic. I don't have a PWM controller yet, but to me these Excalibur fans are quiet at 86cfm ish.

The metal frames also look hot, while keeping my stuff cool. Warning: Eye candy below:










Gonna try get some pictures this weekend but my 5 year old cybershot died.


----------



## theCanadian

My fans never look that appealing when I hold them in that pose.


----------



## overclockmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
overclockmasta:

I really love what you did with the top! That's beautiful! I like your choice of fans too just because the curved part of the fan's frame goes really well with the round top you made. I just love it!

gotspeed is correct: they're not stacked. Look closer.

If you like that, here are some more pics.

The basic theme of this case is going to be.....if you guessed BLACK you are right.

Everything is going to be black in one way or another. The front and top silver stripes sanded down and painted flat black. All fans black, black inside, black grills, black screws on the grills! Everything! You might have noticed the XFX850 Black Edition PS already in the background, probably going to throw in there a Thermalright Ultra120 Black Ed. heat sink, dual XFX Black Ed. 5850's, PhenomII Black Ed.....everything black.

Enjoy

-OCM


----------



## Takkei

That's hot. +rep


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Great mod overclockmasta!
That's what you call a *HAF-690* ..









plus rep+


----------



## overclockmasta

Thanks guys, appreciate it.

I just love how clean the plastic trim and black grills came out. And the pics are horrible in quality (cell cam) everything looks so much better in real life then in the pictures.

Anywhooo, i thought i also post up a couple quick shots of my current system (sig...as you can see, its time for an upgrade).

-OCM


----------



## grazz1984

hi heres a couple of pics of my cable management let me kno what you all think and if you have any tips please let me kno


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


My fans never look that appealing when I hold them in that pose.










Mine do


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Mine do










I saw this one coming from a mile away.


----------



## Markus

Overclockmasta:
I think that rig you're working on is going to be pretty sweet.







The top mesh mod thing looks really awesome too.









Grazz1984:
Looks tidy, but there's really small details that could make it even nicer, in my opinion at least.







You could push the power, reset, HDD activity cables through that tiny hole right under the pins there, the one that's probably meant for zip-ties or something like that.







Also you should put the SATA-cables in the same "row", as in, one cable in the slot under the other one, since I only see you using two cables at the moment. In my opinion that also goes towards a cleaner look.









Edit: It should also be possible to put the HD audio cable through the hole above the processor, the one where you have the processor powercables through, that way it'll be less visible too.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


I saw this one coming from a mile away.










Lol yep







Btw, you'd probably be able to get your 165 running at 2.8gHz too. Mine was until the mobo died from a sneaky water spill while I had it lying on my desk until I got my new case


----------



## grazz1984

ok will have ago now and post another pic shortly...


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol yep







Btw, you'd probably be able to get your 165 running at 2.8gHz too. Mine was until the mobo died from a sneaky water spill while I had it lying on my desk until I got my new case










I've tried but I think my RAM is the limiting factor. But I honestly didn't put too much time into it. I am happy for right now with 2.25Ghz. I am upgrading EVERYTHING (except the PSU, keyboard, and display) after the 890FX chipsets come out. My little one will be getting this rig then. So, no need to spend time on it right now. As usual, too many things going on ATM.


----------



## theCanadian

Please revert my "member link" to this picture.

The current picture isn't even of my case. I just posted it cause it looked cool.










BTW, I've been looking for this post for well over a year now... http://www.overclock.net/4894897-post1963.html


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
I've tried but I think my RAM is the limiting factor. But I honestly didn't put too much time into it. I am happy for right now with 2.25Ghz. I am upgrading EVERYTHING (except the PSU, keyboard, and display) after the 890FX chipsets come out. My little one will be getting this rig then. So, no need to spend time on it right now. As usual, too many things going on ATM.









That's strange... I was using generic ram plus a DFi UT board and it went pretty well. I sure do miss that setup. It was so solid! Could handle anything I threw at it. Gonna try bake the board and see if we can get it working again. Might give it to my sister


----------



## grazz1984

ok well done that bits of wirein i said was going to do hows it looking..

again any advise or tips please let me kno


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
ok well done that bits of wirein i said was going to do hows it looking..

again any advise or tips please let me kno









Only thing I can suggest is to sleeve your wires...


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krame*


Updated pics. Added some more fans, fan controller and changed the setup of the front intake fans.


Thats sooo clean, you fit the fan controller too, i was just wondering how to do this and now i dont have to ask, how many fans are you controlling and are u using any "Y" connectors?


----------



## Acapella75

Add me to the club


----------



## ChosenLord

Nice rigs.

Count me in


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

 H50's are getting really popular... are those two cards in your system really GTX 285's lord? I've never seen an aftermarket 285, though i'm sure they do exist...


----------



## xira

Original 690 here, Feb build.



















edit: whoops, almost forgot desk


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
 H50's are getting really popular... are those two cards in your system really GTX 285's lord? I've never seen an aftermarket 285, though i'm sure they do exist...

They certainly are my friend, although i paid over the odds for em, I should have got these!!


http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?W...ode=25-3640371

Cheaper and better oc potential, oh well i'm looking to water cool these beasts, saving up for a couple of water blocks and then the loop.

This is my current OC



Want to push em higher!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wow... three new 690's in 18 minutes LOL, don't anyone ever say this thread is slowing down...


----------



## TwoCables

To be added to the club, read the OP (Original Post) of this thread and follow the instructions.

Anyway, welcome! Nice rigs!!!


----------



## Floy

Xira, I would remove all hard drive bays that you are not using. It will help with airflow. Other than that, it's looking very nice!


----------



## TwoCables

I agree. There's no good reason to keep unused hard drive rail mounts inside the case.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Xira, I would remove all hard drive bays that you are not using. It will help with airflow. Other than that, it's looking very nice!

pity we can't see the other two's hard drive racks


----------



## ChosenLord

I like the design of the 690, but when you're jamming in all of this cable man' becomes an issue, especially when you're looking at non-modular psu's (like mine)

I agree with the hard drive option, i keep my spare molex and sata power tucked in at the bottom, but with a few dvd drives and hdds the space soon becomes limited,

this is the best i can do atm with cables!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

three things wrong with that picture:
1: Hard drive cages. You know what to do.
2: Cables: stuff them around the back. It can be done, even with a monster like a TX 950.
3: is that side panel fan sucking in air from... blocked metal and a little bit of two fan grilles? lol


----------



## TwoCables

ChosenLord: believe it or not, all of those cables can be stuffed behind the motherboard tray. You gotta put more effort into it.


----------



## grazz1984

has anyone have any ideas of wot i could use as wire sleeving?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
has anyone have any ideas of wot i could use as wire sleeving?

um... wire sleeving that you buy at computer shops? i don't know what else you could call it...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
has anyone have any ideas of wot i could use as wire sleeving?

I personally don't know what's available in the UK, but there are online shops that sell sleeving and sleeving tools. I guess we just need somebody to come along who says "...and I know exactly which stores sell those things to the UK".


----------



## xira

Thanks guys, taking out the HD racks


----------



## Pavelow

I ended up shoving the cables into the 5.25" bays XD it seems to be a good aux cable storage spot... look @ how clean my case is now ;D =>


----------



## TwoCables

Just put the cables behind the motherboard tray. Do I have to take more pictures of my massive cable mess behind my motherboard tray? I mean, come on! Don't you love your system?


----------



## Pavelow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Just put the cables behind the motherboard tray. Do I have to take more pictures of my massive cable mess behind my motherboard tray? I mean, come on! Don't you love your system?









i can't fit them behind the tray/i don't wanna break anything


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavelow* 
i can't fit them behind the tray/i don't wanna break anything

Believe it or not, nothing will break. I know it feels like something might break, but nothing will break. Yeah, I know it makes the "back" side panel fit tightly, but that's normal.


----------



## grazz1984

who do i talk to to join the cm 690 club guys?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
who do i talk to to join the cm 690 club guys?

Read the OP (Original Post) of this thread.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

long time no post here









anyways, im building a rig atm for a friend, using the cm590(was cooler in his opinion...xD)
the funny thing is that he'll get the same psu as i had in my 690. The interior is the same(only the hdd bays are different) and i managed to get the not modular cables from the HX850W through the cable hole. You only have 2 cm space, but with some force you can get it in









ill try to get some pics up tomorrow, cause i'll finish it this evening.
Gonna find out if he's allowed to be in here too...xD
(my bad, no 590 allowed in the club







anyways, gonna show pics







)

grtz


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


three things wrong with that picture: 
1: Hard drive cages. You know what to do.
2: Cables: stuff them around the back. It can be done, even with a monster like a TX 950.
3: is that side panel fan sucking in air from... blocked metal and a little bit of two fan grilles? lol


Hey man,

I'll take the hard drive cages out, but the plastic holders are good to hook spare lengths of cables between,

2 i've run all but the pci-e cables behind the mobo, and what you can see is the pci-e cables coming from the bottom of the case and looping behind the gpus,

3 see below, i know i should mod the side panel but this is working for me atm dont ask how? but this is the direction of airflow


----------



## TwoCables

Thanks to all of these pics, I am now inspired to log off, shut down my computer and clean it like there is no tomorrow. I haven't done any cleaning for like 3 months. To put that into perspective, I used to clean it about once every 2-3 _weeks_!

So, I'll be doing that in about 10-15 minutes.









*Edit: *It looks like I'm totally caught up with all of my thread subscriptions, so I guess I'm doing it right now! See you all in an hour or so!


----------



## grazz1984

ok guys jus done some more work with cables let me kno what you think and do you think i deserve to go in cable management list?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


ok guys jus done some more work with cables let me kno what you think and do you think i deserve to go in cable management list?










When I'm done cleaning, I'll take pictures of my cable management in order to show you what I think you can do. One of the things I want to show you is that you can put all of those cables behind the motherboard tray (like those SATA cables) in order to make it look neater.


----------



## grazz1984

ok mate am looking fwd to it ill have a look at yours then get some tips and prob redo it all again cheers


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


ok guys jus done some more work with cables let me kno what you think and do you think i deserve to go in cable management list?










Hey man, that looks a lot better, but one thing.... where is the cpu?

Are you just mounting the mobo before the cpu? becuase you might need to take the mobo out to mount a decent cooler (backplate) unless you're gonna use the little hole at the back of the 690 mobo try, but that could be fiddley,

I think i'm goona go for a super tidy tonight, i hate being an obsessed perfectionist!!

+REP


----------



## grazz1984

im waiting for my cpu to arrive will be here friday and i have a arctic cooling freezer 7 pro to sit onit!


----------



## TwoCables

Alright, I'm all done cleaning. All I want to do right now is catch up with my subscribed threads. But after that, I'll upload the new pictures of my cable management.


----------



## grazz1984

exellent will lwt you kno what i think


----------



## TwoCables

As promised, here are the pictures that I took just a couple of hours ago!























































Here's the back to show how I did this:


----------



## Swoosh19

can i be added to list also
just painted my 690 and other parts
















Here is the inside of my 690


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 
can i be added to list also
just painted my 690 and other parts








http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6117/img2614ud.jpg

http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9798/img2203m.jpg

Whoa! I like that!! It's classy! And it reminds me of an Oreo too. hehe

If you want to be added, then see the information in the OP of this thread.


----------



## xira

very nice twocables, wish i had spent the extra on a modular to make things extra tight.

that cpu cooler is huge


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xira* 
very nice twocables, wish i had spent the extra on a modular to make things extra tight.

that cpu cooler is huge

Thank you! Even if I didn't have a modular PSU, then I know that I'd still be able to get all of the unused cables out of there. I think it just matters which ones are pulled through first, second, third, fourth, etc.

About the CPU cooler: it's funny you mentioned it because I'm not even overclocking anymore. Something's up with my board and it won't even stay stable at 3.60 GHz, so I just leave it at 100% stock now.







So now I have extreme overkill; just the way I like it!


----------



## btwalter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xira* 
very nice twocables, wish i had spent the extra on a modular to make things extra tight.

that cpu cooler is huge

same.
And yes, the Tuniq is a beast. loving mine.
Now that it's warming up, I'll be prepping to paint my case and mod it a bit. just gotta remember how I had everything arranged so I can get my cables back to how they are now. LOL. Will probably start painting it in April. and do a window mod while I'm at it.


----------



## Floy

Looking good there TwoCables!

Swoosh, excellent work. That is a really nice looking case and amazing cable management there!

I will also be doing some more cleaning soon. I will be taking every component out, wash the case and arrange everything again.

Pictures will be posted.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Looking good there TwoCables!

Swoosh, excellent work. That is a really nice looking case and amazing cable management there!

I will also be doing some more cleaning soon. I will be taking every component out, wash the case and arrange everything again.

Pictures will be posted.

Thank you!

And whoa! You have quite a project planned there. I doubt I'd ever take my cleaning that far. But that just means that I'm jealous.









And I definitely agree: Swoosh's cable management is quite excellent! I love that attention to detail.


----------



## mrfajita

I will be painting my 690 as soon as my ammo case is complete (gotta have a case, I don't trust caseless with how dry Colorado is).
I think I may paint the mesh white like the one above, that is awesome looking.


----------



## btwalter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


I will be painting my 690 as soon as my ammo case is complete (gotta have a case, I don't trust caseless with how dry Colorado is).
I think I may paint the mesh white like the one above, that is awesome looking.


white would look cool with the blue led fan already in there.
I'm going to be doing the inside black, the mesh, side panels, and back a electric blue or cobalt blue, PCI slot covers black, painting the black trim a gloss black, and switching the LED fan to a White LED fan. then do a window mod, and add more cable management holes.

Since I'm only going to use a max 2 slots in the HDD bay, I might just mod that (cut it in half) this way I can mount a 240 rad in that bottom spot. Or I'll go way overboard and make the bay removable. LOL


----------



## Swoosh19

thanks guys for the comments on my case...
that is the best i can do on my cable management....there is this one guy in country that totally hid all his cables...its like a wireless cpu








i'm still waiting for my side panel to arrive from the mod shop...will post pics as soon as i got it..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


thanks guys for the comments on my case...
that is the best i can do on my cable management....there is this one guy in country that totally hid all his cables...its like a wireless cpu








i'm still waiting for my side panel to arrive from the mod shop...will post pics as soon as i got it..


Oh man I want to see pictures of that guy's rig. I wanna know how he did that. hehe

Actually, I wanna know how you did yours too. What are those white things for the SATA cables?


----------



## Swoosh19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh man I want to see pictures of that guy's rig. I wanna know how he did that. hehe

Actually, I wanna know how you did yours too. What are those white things for the SATA cables?


ok twocables..i'll try to find the pics of that...the white ones are for cable management also i just used to hold the sata cables in place..i'll posting pics of it also while doing the cable management...

ok found it







its not 690 though


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


ok twocables..i'll try to find the pics of that...the white ones are for cable management also i just used to hold the sata cables in place..i'll posting pics of it also while doing the cable management...

ok found it







its not 690 though










Whoa! That is SLICK!!!

Anyway, I think I know what those white things look like now. Where did you get them?


----------



## Swoosh19

I just got them from the hardware store with the zip ties...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


I just got them from the hardware store with the zip ties...


Hmm. Well I like them! And one of the reasons why I like them is they have this diagonal line pattern thing happening - kinda like a barbershop pole or something. It's like it's unintentionally stylistic.


----------



## btwalter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 
ok twocables..i'll try to find the pics of that...the white ones are for cable management also i just used to hold the sata cables in place..i'll posting pics of it also while doing the cable management...

ok found it







its not 690 though









I can see his 4pin.








but WOW..straight WOW...
Def might try something like this to hid some stuff. Looks like he has some false panels in there to help hide stuff.


----------



## grazz1984

yea mate that is some nice work ive managed to get through 150 cable ties doint my rig lol


----------



## Markus

Please try not to quote 50 (exaggerated) large images.. ;p Makes the loading time unbearable for some of us. A simple removal of the


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


yea mate that is some nice work ive managed to get through 150 cable ties doint my rig lol


Thank you!

I only used one cable tie, and it was for those two SATA cables that are coming out of the side of my mobo.

Anyway, can you remove the pics from the Quote? I'm sorry to be nit-picky/bossy/rude etc., but this isn't just for my benefit: some of the CM 690 club members 
have fairly slow internet connections.

*Edit:*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


Please try not to quote 50 large images.. ;p Makes the loading time unbearable for some of us. A simple removal of the tags should do it afaik

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
grazz1984: I was late. But this is what I mean. This won't be the first person to talk about it.


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Thank you!

And whoa! You have quite a project planned there. I doubt I'd ever take my cleaning that far. But that just means that I'm jealous.









And I definitely agree: Swoosh's cable management is quite excellent! I love that attention to detail.


When it comes to cleaning, I am very thorough and picky about that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


When it comes to cleaning, I am very thorough and picky about that.

















It's weird: I totally thought I was. I mean, I tend to start a really quick clean-up job that seems to always blossom into a very thorough job.


----------



## grazz1984

sorry guys for the pics in quote just taken them out


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


sorry guys for the pics in quote just taken them out










So I was curious: do you have any questions about my cable management? Or, do these pictures do an ok job of answering any questions you might have?


----------



## grazz1984

yea a couple of question ive been lookin on a few of these builds and dont anyone use the external sata port ontop of these cases and i think i need to get myself a couple of them round sata cables look alot neater and is there really any need for me to use my extra 2 usb cables i have plugged into my board?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


yea a couple of question ive been lookin on a few of these builds and dont anyone use the external sata port ontop of these cases and i think i need to get myself a couple of them round sata cables look alot neater










I remember reading about somebody using the eSATA port on the CM690 and they said that it worked as expected - but they had to remember to re-enable eSATA in their motherboard and plug the cable into the motherboards eSATA header. hehe

And yeah, I like those round cables. My only complaint is that they don't have a feature that locks them into place, and I could really use it right about now for my secondary optical drive. Take a look: you can see that it's not in all the way and it's actually being pulled upwards. The worst part about it is that there's hardly any pull in that direction. It just doesn't stay in all the way (if I push it in all the way, then it'll get pushed back out about a millimeter or 2). But if I had a locking one, then the problem would be solved.

Actually, now that I'm thinking about it, I might have to do some shopping.


----------



## grazz1984

what about the 2 usb ports i have plugged into my board u can see them in my pics just above the power supply i dont think i will be needing them as my board has six on already and case has 2 so 8 usb ports is more than anough.... i think i will take it out cables look messy coming off the board too


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


what about the 2 usb ports i have plugged into my board u can see them in my pics just above the power supply i dont think i will be needing them as my board has six on already and case has 2 so 8 usb ports is more than anough.... i think i will take it out cables look messy coming off the board too










It's funny that you asked because prior to cleaning my rig and taking those pictures, I actually had that top-panel USB cable unplugged from my motherboard because I was planning on pulling it out through the hole and leaving it hidden and stuffed behind the motherboard tray. But I plugged it in for the sake of the pictures and then before I started taking pictures I realized that I was also going to be needing it for the camera. hahaha So I used one of the top-panel USB ports today which was the first time in over 6 months.

What's even funnier is that I have never used the top-panel Firewire port and my Firewire header is even disabled in the BIOS - but yet I have the cable plugged in!! You can see it coming out of that tiny hole above my PSU and it's plugged into the motherboard right beneath the video card (near the expansion slots - the other cable coming out of the big cable management hole is that USB cable).

I also never use the eSATA, so that's not even plugged in. But it certainly *used* to be! lol I guess I like everything to be complete. But then if I like everything complete, then perhaps I should install the ugly beige accessories that came with the CM 690. hahahaha But I think I leave the Firewire cable plugged in so that people can see a possible way to route that cable.

In other words: if you're not using it, then disable it in the BIOS (where applicable), and unplug it!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

is any one here using the 690 with a k9n2 mobo. i got sum ?'s


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


is any one here using the 690 with a k9n2 mobo. i got sum ?'s


Ask them anyway.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


ok twocables..i'll try to find the pics of that...the white ones are for cable management also i just used to hold the sata cables in place..i'll posting pics of it also while doing the cable management...

ok found it







its not 690 though










Is this a BTX board?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


is any one here using the 690 with a k9n2 mobo. i got sum ?'s


What are your questions? Even though I don't have the board, there's still a small chance I might be able to help you arrive at the answer.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

no! it has to be sum1 with the sam stuff! . . . j/k um i plugged the case leds in the wrong place in my mobo. i could just look it up, i guess







(pure laziness) but i thought some one might be bored and since im at work i hoped for an answer before i got home. i digress. i could look it up online now that i think 'bout it. ill just do that, unless some one wants to answer anyway... anyone else at work?


----------



## TwoCables

Well since you're at work, I'm going to let you do what they are paying you to do. This can certainly wait until you get home, right?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

im a renta-cop and i AM payed to sit here lmao... why? do some people have to work for there money?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


im a renta-cop and i AM payed to sit here lmao... why? do some people have to work for there money?


Every single job that I ever had, I was only getting paid to do what was in my job description. Plus, they hired me out of all of the other applicants, so in order to show how grateful I was that they picked me instead of somebody else, I decided to avoid doing anything that they weren't paying me to do. So when I had jobs that had me sitting in front of a computer, I didn't use it for personal use.









But hey, don't let me stop you!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i asked for permission first. they said ya go ahead and use it just dont go on youtube or anything ftw!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


i asked for permission first. they said ya go ahead and use it just dont go on youtube or anything ftw!


hehehe nice.

But yeah, I think you're right that it is just a matter of looking it up. I mean, I had to be completely dependent on my motherboard's manual to hook that thing up. I think I spent much more time on it than most people too. So, as a result, I taped it up so that I can unplug it without it coming apart.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i did that this time, i just taped it when they were in the wrong positions







i got it right the first time but didnt look when i did it this time, again just pure laziness, but i miss my red HDD loading light :crie


----------



## Buttnose

what case is this? i'd want to mod my 690 to look like this


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
i did that this time, i just taped it when they were in the wrong positions







i got it right the first time but didnt look when i did it this time, again just pure laziness, but i miss my red HDD loading light :crie

Aw, you're lucky that you get to watch it. My rig is sitting down to my left and the very front of the case is literally directly to my left and it's so close that even if I look down, then I still can't see the LED. lol I have to turn a little bit and move my left arm out of the way.

I can't wait until I have a place where I can put my rig on my desk and to my right.


----------



## ChosenLord

Right after reading and seeing some posts I decided to clean up my cables

Hope this is clean enough, this is the BEST i can do without getting new sized cables



and the back



Lots of cable ties later and i'm happy!


----------



## Swoosh19

this the back end of 690....
and the red case that i post is just an ordinary mATX case that is just modded by the owner himself and yes he used some fake panels to hide every cable possible


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


ok guys jus done some more work with cables let me kno what you think and do you think i deserve to go in cable management list?










It's ineligible as it's only partially complete









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I remember reading about somebody using the eSATA port on the CM690 and they said that it worked as expected - but they had to remember to re-enable eSATA in their motherboard and plug the cable into the motherboards eSATA header. hehe


I don't have an eSATA port on my 690







one of the downsides of a second hand case i suppose. Not that i would have used it, it's just a bit of a gaping hole









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Aw, you're lucky that you get to watch it. My rig is sitting down to my left and the very front of the case is literally directly to my left and it's so close that even if I look down, then I still can't see the LED. lol I have to turn a little bit and move my left arm out of the way.

I can't wait until I have a place where I can put my rig on my desk and to my right.


The LED's on mine are a bit weird tbh... i disconnected the blue one, which i thought was the hdd (as it flickered due to activity) but it was actually labeled PWR_LED









anyway, the red LED is plugged i and reflects off my dad's desk







looks pretty cool imo.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


Hey man,

I'll take the hard drive cages out, but the plastic holders are good to hook spare lengths of cables between,

2 i've run all but the pci-e cables behind the mobo, and what you can see is the pci-e cables coming from the bottom of the case and looping behind the gpus,

3 see below, i know i should mod the side panel but this is working for me atm dont ask how? but this is the direction of airflow




lol how is the cold air getting it to that exactly?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


im a renta-cop and i AM payed to sit here lmao... why? do some people have to work for there money?


i get paid to drive prototype cars does that count? xm/sirus radio, built in gps, free gas, and getting to see the newest preproduction cars before they are available to the public. driving around 300-500 miles a night 8-10 hours


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol how is the cold air getting it to that exactly?

i get paid to drive prototype cars does that count? xm/sirus radio, built in gps, free gas, and getting to see the newest preproduction cars before they are available to the public. driving around 300-500 miles a night 8-10 hours

I'm no the wiser, but i've tested it extensively and it seems to compress the air between the fins and jet the cold air into the case at quite a rate, i wouldn't like to guess but my gpus are really cool, they never go above 65c when testing with furmark (stability) - either by some miracle or sheer blind luck it has a significant effect on my system? I'm sure some fan expert will tell us why? and how to improve,

But i'm waiting on some of these to come!!!! then we're talking


----------



## gotspeed

i would bet they would be the same with out the fan....


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i would bet they would be the same with out the fan....

you may be right but if i provide benchmarks and temp tests would you believe me then? lol

There is nowhere really for this fan to go, its huge, so short of modding the side panel....(which i'll do eventually) its the lesser of 2 evils, i can assure you it works,


----------



## grazz1984

hiya anyone posting anymore pics of there mods/cable management today be cool to see some of your work


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


hiya anyone posting anymore pics of there mods/cable management today be cool to see some of your work










for sure , did this last night after a few St. Patricks day Guinesses


----------



## grazz1984

thas some nice work mate did the guiness give you a energy boost lol


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


thas some nice work mate did the guiness give you a energy boost lol










Cheers man, lol, the black stuff gave me the luck of the Irish, well considering i'm part paddy anyway i presumed it would be fitting!

4 fans to come as well as a fan controller, then we'll see how the cable man goes.


----------



## grazz1984

ill be glad when i can get my sytem finished so i can post my finished system on here should be pretty cool when finished just waiting for me cpu, wich im picking up saturday and my graphics card i cant wait to see it boot for first time ive never spent so much time on a pc getting everything rite how i want it


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


ill be glad when i can get my sytem finished so i can post my finished system on here should be pretty cool when finished just waiting for me cpu, wich im picking up saturday and my graphics card i cant wait to see it boot for first time ive never spent so much time on a pc getting everything rite how i want it

















Pride of ownership my friend, you cant beat that feeling!


----------



## KG363

I just clicked my the link for my picture that allowed me into the club. It was a rat's nest. I haven't even modded it but there is such an improvement.
So I guess thanks to everyone in the club who have helped me out. I never even realized how much it changed


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
Pride of ownership my friend, you cant beat that feeling!

Exactly. It's like the difference between a biological parent and an adoptive parent. There's nothing like that bond between you and your own creation.


----------



## grazz1984

hiya guys just thaught i would post a pic of the outside of my case with lights on and stuff to see what you think comments and tips welcome


----------



## YaGit(TM)

_nothin' new_








---








---








---








---








---

_Gallery_


----------



## doat

I am really getting sick of you posting your case Yagit because it is so sexy! Don't make me post a pic of my HAF.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## doat

BOOM!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, your front fan is on fire m8, watch it!


----------



## doat

Damn right it is, "SHE'S ON FIYYAAAA!!!, burn through the night at the speed of lliiiiiiiggghhhtttt SHE'S ON FIYYAAA"


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Damn right it is, "SHE'S ON FIYYAAAA!!!, burn through the night at the speed of lliiiiiiiggghhhtttt SHE'S ON FIYYAAA"

isn't that from GTA3 lol...


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
isn't that from GTA3 lol...

Well it is a song that is in GTA 3, yea.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well it is a song that is in GTA 3, yea.

What afooking awesome soundtrack, bothe gta3/san an/gta4

Mother.... tell you children not to walk my way.....


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Ahh I can't WAIT to get my mod finished so I can post here, in the wc/ing thread and the cable management thread. Will add to the large sense of satisfaction that building a sexy pc gives


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I am really getting sick of you posting your case Yagit because it is so sexy! Don't make me post a pic of my HAF.











nice HAF .. the front fan looks like molten lava ..









That's just it for my rig . no planned upgrades for now ..
my LCD or mouse may be ..









next stop is 2011








_actually thinking of a new build .._

@Bastiaan_NL
looks nice.. its a huge case..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 









That's just it for my rig . no planned upgrades for now ..
my LCD or mouse may be ..









next stop is 2011








_actually thinking of a new build .._

@Bastiaan_NL
looks nice.. its a huge case..









Which camera are you using again? I'm interested in buying that same model now.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Which camera are you using again? I'm interested in buying that same model now.

I think its a 3yr. old digicam .. it's a sony DSC-W35


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
I think its a 3yr. old digicam .. it's a sony DSC-W35









I really like the way it takes non-flash pictures!! Well, I just like the way it takes pictures in general based on your pics alone.


----------



## grazz1984

what do you people think of my case it nothing special but have you got any tip or ideas?


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I am really getting sick of you posting your case Yagit because it is so sexy! Don't make me post a pic of my HAF.



This is only for cm 690 aint it why you posting you HAF here


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I really like the way it takes non-flash pictures!! Well, I just like the way it takes pictures in general based on your pics alone.


yup .. specially when natural light hits the object .. looks amazing








been very busy lately but i will try to post some new pics ..

I'm just having a hard time during that special hour of the day.. here around 2-4pm .. natural light coming inside the house .. great for shooting


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


yup .. specially when natural light hits the object .. looks amazing








been very busy lately but i will try to post some new pics ..

I'm just having a hard time during that special hour of the day.. here around 2-4pm .. natural light coming inside the house .. great for shooting


Or, you can take pictures at "the golden hour" when the sunlight looks like gold in the morning.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Or, you can take pictures at "the golden hour" when the sunlight looks like gold in the morning.









.. will try that .. I wish I can ..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 







.. will try that .. I wish I can ..









Why not?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Why not?

morning laziness







.. hahaha


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
morning laziness







.. hahaha

Oh yeah. Me too.


----------



## crowat

Hi All,

First of all, Holy thread batman. Over 1000 pages?

I am new to the forum and also a new 690 II owner (will post my pics this weekend).

I did have a quick question about the top fans. I put in 2 CM 120 fans blowing air out of the case on top. Should I mount the fans on top of the case shell (between the shell and the removable cover) or inside of the case shell?

I get this almost soothing vibration noise and I didn't know if that was the problem. I am using the Cooler Master 120MM R4 Series Dark Smoke Case Fans and I am a bit ticked as one of the LEDs on the fan already died...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xira* 
very nice twocables, wish i had spent the extra on a modular to make things extra tight.

that cpu cooler is huge

I have the little brother of your PSU and I managed to get this:










I probably could do better, but I don't feel like it...


----------



## TwoCables

Like I said: all of those can fit.


----------



## Floy

Ah, 18.5Â°C outside! Finally it's getting warmer!

For those in the US, 18.5 ÂºC = 65.3 ÂºF


----------



## KG363

That's still cold if you ask me


----------



## Markus

Still cold? No way.







Only about 1Â°C outside here in Finland..


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

markus, i love you!.....
its 60f here and only 930am


----------



## Floy

Well, considering we had a pretty long and cold winter, it's pretty warm for this time of the year!


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
This is only for cm 690 aint it why you posting you HAF here

Son, i have been a member in this club alone longer than you have been a member on OCN. There are somethings you need to learn about this thread.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Son, i have been a member in this club alone longer than you have been a member on OCN. There are somethings you need to learn about this thread.

LOL pretty much everyone has...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
@Bastiaan_NL
looks nice.. its a huge case..









Huge? i had to cut of my legs to fit under my desk, darn ting is taking over my room









thanx anyways xD


----------



## MICRON

Just received a refurbished CM 690 from the CM store, Paid $39.99 shipped and the thing looks like brand new! I'm very happy with it! Just a heads up if anyone is looking for one not a bad deal!







Not sure if they have them in stock all the time or not.

Going to mod the door the same as i did here


----------



## crowat

Nice window. I a debating doing something similar with my 690 II advanced. Also, in other news the side window for the 690 II is out of stock now. Dam right as I was about to order one...


----------



## MICRON

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crowat* 
Nice window. I a debating doing something similar with my 690 II advanced. Also, in other news the side window for the 690 II is out of stock now. Dam right as I was about to order one...

Thanks, just be careful when you cut this much out of it it gets very weak and flexes all over the place when removed


----------



## Name Change

Just got mine put together last night, happy 8pin was more then long enough. Nice case little bigger then I expected but very happy I went with it instead of haf 922. I love the looks. Air flow is very nice, have couple more 140mm fans coming monday so it should be even better. =P

Having a little trouble getting the HD dock working.

Couple pics done with my lappy. horrible quality but gf has my cam lol.


----------



## rickyman0319

Hi. I have version 1 of CM690. i installed 1 rad on the rear of the case. and i also want to put the second rad but i dont know where do i put it. can anyone please tell me where i can put the 2nd rad?

thank you.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rickyman0319* 
Hi. I have version 1 of CM690. i installed 1 rad on the rear of the case. and i also want to put the second rad but i dont know where do i put it. can anyone please tell me where i can put the 2nd rad?

thank you.

you can mod it into the top, or seriously mod it into the bottom. Other than that, i can only suggest the CM 690 II, which has stock placement for rads all over the place.


----------



## realcyberbob

Quick update to my setup, got the clear window panel w/fan from Cooler Master and made my own acrylic panel without a cutout for a fan. I think it looks much cleaner, and also added a couple of white CCFL's and a few more fans.


----------



## tanderson

did anyone purchase one from fry's. i saw one today in their store but dont know if it is the advanced version or not (CM 690 II, by the way) and what exactly is the difference between the basic and advanced?

thanks!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanderson* 
did anyone purchase one from fry's. i saw one today in their store but dont know if it is the advanced version or not (CM 690 II, by the way) and what exactly is the difference between the basic and advanced?

thanks!

this has already been answered here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
The Basic may be all you need.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
this has already been answered here

Note there's also a Plus version .. so CM692 actually has 3 variants

Regular
Plus
Advanced


----------



## grazz1984

just got my q6600 yayy goin to install it after put kids to bed then just to wait for my graphics card to arrive


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

add me to the club!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanderson* 
did anyone purchase one from fry's. i saw one today in their store but dont know if it is the advanced version or not (CM 690 II, by the way) and what exactly is the difference between the basic and advanced?

thanks!

Here are the 2 versions on Cooler Master's website for the sake of comparison:

CM 690 II Basic
CM 690 II Advanced
Quote:


Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x* 
add me to the club!

Check out the OP of this thread to learn how to be added.


----------



## grazz1984

hiya guys just installed my q6600 and fan letting it run for a while to let the compound set so thought it would take a couple of pics and post them on here so you can tell me what you think


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I believe the Plus version is possibly an Australasian thing? At least this is what I was told by the North American branch of Cooler Master when I asked how long it would take for the case to be released here


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I believe the Plus version is possibly an Australasian thing? At least this is what I was told by the North American branch of Cooler Master when I asked how long it would take for the case to be released here









It's the "Asia-Pacific Edition":

http://www.coolermaster.com/product....roduct_id=6646

I went to the "Global" area of their site and then looked for the CM 690 II Plus.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Wow I was actually right about something... lol.

Doesn't really look like it's any different to the other 2 versions.


----------



## mitchbowman

I just compared them, there's not much at all that's different
Here is the link to the comparison page


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
I just compared them, there's not much at all that's different
Here is the link to the comparison page

That link doesn't work because it's just a .php page. To see what I mean, close your browser, open it back up, and then click the link that you posted.


----------



## mitchbowman

no it was a link to the page so you can compare them


----------



## Tator Tot

I just looked at the Comparison, and the Plus apparently is missing the VGA holder.


----------



## mitchbowman

so really the plus is just another version of the basic case for people who cant get the basic in there area


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
no it was a link to the page so you can compare them

No it wasn't. Again: close your browser, open it back up and then click the link you posted that is in your reply. It is only then that you will see first hand what I am talking about.

I'm not saying that I don't know what you were trying to post. I'm saying that it isn't possible to post that page because it is what I guess I could call a "session-only" page. It's a generated page that will only work for you until you close your browser and open it back up. It won't work for anyone else. After all, it's just a *.php* page.

For example: click here for a comparison between the CM 690, the CM 690 II Basic, and the CM 690 II Advanced:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product_comparison.php

What did you see?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


No it wasn't. Again: close your browser, open it back up and then click the link you posted that is in your reply. It is only then that you will see first hand what I am talking about.

I'm not saying that I don't know what you were trying to post. I'm saying that it isn't possible to post that page because it is what I guess I could call a "session-only" page. It's a generated page that will only work for you until you close your browser and open it back up. It won't work for anyone else. After all, it's just a *.php* page.

For example: click here for a comparison between the CM 690, the CM 690 II Basic, and the CM 690 II Advanced:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product_comparison.php

What did you see?


I didn't mean it like that i know that it was a php page but all i was trying to do was supply a link to the general product comparison page so you could pick the cases to compare your self

I know what you were thinking in that i was trying to provide a comparison but i didn't compare any products on the page prior to posting the link it would of just been a waste of time

Sorry for any confusion


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


I didn't mean it like that i know that it was a php page but all i was trying to do was supply a link to the general product comparison page so you could pick the cases to compare your self

I know what you were thinking in that i was trying to provide a comparison but i didn't compare any products on the page prior to posting the link it would of just been a waste of time

Sorry for any confusion










Oh. I guess I'm used to so many people posting those kinds of pages thinking that everyone else will see the same thing. hehe


----------



## johnny13oi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


_nothin' new_








---








---








---








---








---

_Gallery_


Hi nice case, I had a question, does painting the inside of the case like that have an effect on cooling? Does it lower the ability of the case itself to expel heat from inside the case due to a layer of paint being introduced thus limiting the ability of air to transfer heat to the case effectively.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny13oi*


Hi nice case, I had a question, does painting the inside of the case like that have an effect on cooling? Does it lower the ability of the case itself to expel heat from inside the case due to a layer of paint being introduced thus limiting the ability of air to transfer heat to the case effectively.


not one bit


----------



## Acapella75

Quick question. I sent a PM to the thread creator to be added to the club as per the first post rules. Is he/she still active or is there a new person in charge?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acapella75* 
Quick question. I sent a PM to the thread creator to be added to the club as per the first post rules. Is he/she still active or is there a new person in charge?

He's still active, but just busy with school.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
He's still active, but just busy with school.

i think he died... JK


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i think he died... JK

There's something very familiar about this.


----------



## gotspeed

it happened one other time with him but some one brought him back


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


it happened one other time with him but some one brought him back


Oh crap. He's a zombie now!


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*












One of you dies while the other 3 meet with the L4D2 cast.


----------



## Lulzcakes110

Hey guys, I got a question about fan placement for the Cooler Master 690, I have 4 120mm fans any idea where I should place them in my case?


----------



## gotspeed

4 total or 4 on top of the 2 that it comes with?


----------



## Lulzcakes110

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


4 total or 4 on top of the 2 that it comes with?


4 total, the 3 stock, and 1 Apevia 120mm Blue LED fan.


----------



## gotspeed

1 in the back, 1 in the bottom, 1 lower front and cd bay.


----------



## Lulzcakes110

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


1 in the back, 1 in the bottom, 1 lower front and cd bay.


Alright I'll try that, thanks for the tip.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


1 in the back, 1 in the bottom, 1 lower front and cd bay.


with four fans i would much prefer 1 in the back, two in the top and one in the front...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
with four fans i would much prefer 1 in the back, two in the top and one in the front...

i have a feeling that your not talking about this case and computer fans...


----------



## TwoCables

4 fans:

1 on the side panel for the GPU, 1 for the rear, 1 for the top, and 1 for the front.

The side panel fan should be experimented with. Sometimes exhausting is better than intake for this position, *so try both*. It is worth it.

The rear should be exhaust, and the front should be intake.

The top fan is another fan that should be experimented with. Again, sometimes it's better to have this fan as intake, and others it's better to have it as an exhaust. So experiment with both positions.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i have a feeling that your not talking about this case and computer fans...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 









lol when you grow up you will under stand, i think there is some video of it on the internets...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
lol when you grow up you will under stand, i think there is some video of it on the internets...


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Some more great CM-690,s here now, great to see!

Currently mine is going through a Total Revamp/Upgrade for the Work log on the modding just go here Jolly's CM-690 Case [Main Rig Revamp-Update]


----------



## Rogue1266

11,005 "REPLIES" / 1,324,442 "VIEWS"; and on Page: 1101! NICE.. <<<<WOW, WOW guys... Just wanted to stop in and say: 'Congrats' on those numbers... Amazing!!!!....










































From CM:Storm Scout CLUB........


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
11,005 "REPLIES" / 1,324,442 "VIEWS"; and on Page: 1101! NICE.. <<<<WOW, WOW guys... Just wanted to stop in and say: 'Congrats' on those numbers... Amazing!!!!....










































From CM:Storm Scout CLUB........









Thanks on behalf of the crowd here and believe me this is ol'_*CM690 related*_ discussion & _*On-Topic*_ thread ..


----------



## Floy

I can't wait to do a major clean operation on my system! I am waiting on my custom xigmatek mounting system to arrive. I will also be going to the world's largest music/audio engineering exhibition/trade show next week, so my cleaning will have to wait until April.

Like I've said before, I will be taking out all components and then wash the case. Along with that I will also be redoing my whole cable management. Ah, I cannot wait!


----------



## stvptrsn

I hope a cross-post with the cable ratings thread is ok. I wanted to get these picturs in here also...

Finally "finished" this just in time for this weekends LAN party. Probably won't change until I go to a full water cooling setup. The 3M di-noc film on the H50 is there because when I had it in my previous case (Scout) the logo was upside down


















I made the 24pin extension from some cable I got from a PS maker. Quite the pita to get the pins crimped on and lined up but I'm very happy with how it turned out.










Third picture is of the wiring harness that powers the front panel (120mm) and rear panel (80mm) fans, the bottom intake fan (140mm), the two top exhaust fans (120mm) and the white LED bar that's hidden at the top of the case. The LED bar is also controlled by the built in light switch. The harness sends 12v to the bottom and rear panel fans as well as the LED light and 7v to the rest of the fans.










I also swapped out the blue front fan for red and changed the disk activity light to blue to match the bluray drive activity light.

Thanks for looking,

Steve

Edit: To include all picturs in this one post...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats really awsome stvptrsn!!
i love that 24pin cable, and all of the other cables. Seeing this i want to re-do all my cables..









congratz with your awsome rig


----------



## stvptrsn

Thanks!

Here is one more of the whole thing buttoned up showing the red front fan and white interior lighting.










I was going to make a new window for it but that fan cools my chipset by more than 10C. This board gets hot so it needs all the help it can get.


----------



## crowat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*


Thanks!

Here is one more of the whole thing buttoned up showing the red front fan and white interior lighting.

I was going to make a new window for it but that fan cools my chipset by more than 10C. This board gets hot so it needs all the help it can get.


Dam that looks pretty nice. I think I am going to get the window soon it is back in stock on their site. Then I can debate about cutting my own plexiglas for the no fan combo. I just hope they don't jack the price.


----------



## KG363

If they make a model where it comes with the window, I will buy it on the spot. This one looks so much better


----------



## iandroo888

dang u new butts for not including all the req info needed for membership rawr ! [mostly giving wrong link or not mentioning mods or no mods.. and version] making me do more work >.<" xDDD

oh also, will need to take off the sli/xfire badge. image limit per post -.-" rawr

updated with what i can. welcome new members who followed directions =] oh if you got put in wrong section, tell me [mostly should blame your insufficient information provided. xDDD]


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
with four fans i would much prefer 1 in the back, two in the top and one in the front...

Agreed, ideally 2 top, 1 back, 1 front and 1 side


----------



## Swoosh19

just installed h50 on my cpu..and painted the hdd dock...


----------



## TwoCables

Whoa. Those hard drive rail mounts look really sharp being white like that! I mean, the same goes for everything, but still!


----------



## Swoosh19

@Two Cables

thanks man...if i will take a closer shot with it,,its not sharp








because i didnt sand the rails before painting them they have some tiny bubbles








but i looks great enough for me


----------



## sweffymo

That's a *huge* CM 690! I guess you could afford to build it since you have all those Ferraris...


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

what temps are ya'll getting with your fan array? (include cpu, gpu, and ambient temps)

i'll start








3-front 
2-top
1-bottom
2-rear (one outside case to pull air from gpu)
temps are- 22ambient, cpu 22, gpu 35. . . . idle


----------



## Swoosh19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
That's a *huge* CM 690! I guess you could afford to build it since you have all those Ferraris...

LOL....yes this is the first big case i got since i got a computer...and yes i have many Ferraris but it's all free from filling up my gas tank


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 
LOL....yes this is the first big case i got since i got a computer...and yes i have many Ferraris but it's all free from filling up my gas tank









That thing must be over 100 feet tall! What can you get your vCore to with that 1500nm process?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 
@Two Cables

thanks man...if i will take a closer shot with it,,its not sharp








because i didnt sand the rails before painting them they have some tiny bubbles








but i looks great enough for me

Did you say tiny bubbles?




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
That's a *huge* CM 690! I guess you could afford to build it since you have all those Ferraris...

Oh. That's trick photography. He used a special lens, and then he used Photoshop.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh. That's trick photography. He used a special lens, and then he used Photoshop.

No way, man. That's gotta be legit.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


No way, man. That's gotta be legit.


Nah. I can tell. I looked really close.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Nah. I can tell. I looked really close.


You mean he lied to us? To me? He'll pay for this. Mark my words, oh he'll pay...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


You mean he lied to us? To me? He'll pay for this. Mark my words, oh he'll pay...










So, how much do you charge?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So, how much do you charge?


Well, the going rate for hostages is $526,315.79...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Nah. I can tell. I looked really close.


Who gave me a Rep+ for my Quoted post above? It says "Thanks for the help with the vDroop".

If you don't want to say it was you in this thread, then please send me a private message.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Who gave me a Rep+ for my Quoted post above? It says "Thanks for the help with the vDroop".

If you don't want to say it was you in this thread, then please send me a private message.


They must have been referring to your sig...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


They must have been referring to your sig...


Yeah, but there's nothing in there about vDroop. That thread is indirectly related, but it's not about vDroop.


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*


http://www.overclock.net/attachments...e-img_1366.jpg


Can you, or anyone else tell me what fans you have on your H50?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M00NIE*


Can you, or anyone else tell me what fans you have on your H50?


They look like CM Excaliburs, the billited sides cause a huge loss in static pressure. The blade design is garbage for heatsinks, and the specs seem false to me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


They look like CM Excaliburs, the billited sides cause a huge loss in static pressure. The blade design is garbage for heatsinks, and the specs seem false to me.


It looks like they're trying to copy an Enermax fan I saw that had a similar aggressive style with the ability to remove the fan blades for cleaning.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It looks like they're trying to copy an Enermax fan I saw that had a similar aggressive style with the ability to remove the fan blades for cleaning.


Causes the blades to be brittle, and the loss of air through the billets causes lots of noise.

It's a terrible design all in all.


----------



## Icejon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Causes the blades to be brittle, and the loss of air through the billets causes lots of noise.

It's a terrible design all in all.

Actually you are wrong. The holes are a secondary intake at high speeds. At low speeds they also prevent the edge turbulence.

In my CM 690 II they have reduced noise to manageable level and look great. The blades aren't brittle on mine, and I take them out and wash them independently all the time and they never warp.

They are definitely 80+ CFM, but its not the CFM that makes them great, its the high airpressure.


----------



## stvptrsn

Yeah, they are Excaliburs. I really have nothing to say about performance on them. I haven't thought to check which direction air is flowing through the holes in the cage. I'll check it out tonight.

I know they are pretty loud at full voltage (~2300rpm) but quiet down considerably at about 1500rpm.

Steve


----------



## M00NIE

Thanks for the info, ill be getting a CM-690 II soon so just putting together the style in my head.


----------



## SgtBigRig

Ohh CM690 club. I may have to get in on this


----------



## Floy

Just read the first post


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M00NIE* 
Can you, or anyone else tell me what fans you have on your H50?

Hey man, I've just replaced mine with some of these beasts!! Super quiet too



















Beware this can happen!!


----------



## Swoosh19

@chosen_lord

is that fungus?growing on your rads?how many months before you cleaned your rad?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


@chosen_lord

is that fungus?growing on your rads?how many months before you cleaned your rad?


looks like cat hair getting trapped.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


@chosen_lord

is that fungus?growing on your rads?how many months before you cleaned your rad?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


looks like cat hair getting trapped.


Haha, No NO NO! that is regular dust!! about 4 months worth, i didn't realise the Corsair fan was so attracted to dust!!

It just shows where the airflow was being directed, as you can see not the whole rad was getting good airflow!

My room is clean too, at least a hoover 2wice a week! its because it was a push/pull it was sucking a lot of air in!! and therefore lots of dust, i'm surprised i didn't find bits of weed in it to be honest!

ps. i do live in holland!!


----------



## gotspeed

do you have a cat/dog/any other pets?


----------



## grazz1984

Hiya guys just a quick question about grounding when i built my rig i built my system on a carpeted floor but none of my hardware touched the carpet and i did touch the inside of case before i worked on anything after installing my cpu i powerd on just to set the compound i cant test any further as i havnt recieved my gpu yet and another quick question on my lcd poster when i plug power in before even powering on pc it says cpu init on display is this normal..... sorry im just new to all this ive built pc's before but none asgood as the one i am in the prosess of building

Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


Hiya guys just a quick question about grounding when i built my rig i built my system on a carpeted floor but none of my hardware touched the carpet and i did touch the inside of case before i worked on anything after installing my cpu i powerd on just to set the compound i cant test any further as i havnt recieved my gpu yet and another quick question on my lcd poster when i plug power in before even powering on pc it says cpu init on display is this normal..... sorry im just new to all this ive built pc's before but none asgood as the one i am in the prosess of building

Thanks


I don't know, but I can bet you that the motherboard's manual knows. But it certainly sounds normal.


----------



## Floy

Sorry, but I am having a lot of trouble reading that sentence. Could you please use punctuation.

Correct me if I am wrong, but you put the thermal compound onto the CPU while your system was ON? I would never do that as there is a high chance of damaging your CPU as you do not have thermal compound NOR a cooler when powering on. A CPU without TIM (thermal paste) and a cooler does not need long to be damaged/blow up.

About the message on your screen, I would not worry about it. I would think it just a "screen boot up" message.

So, you built your system, you built it on a carpet?









Please, when building systems, do NOT build on a carpet. Even if you ground yourself and the components do not touch the carpet, there is still a danger of getting static electricity. Please build system where there is not much carpet. I have found the kitchen to be the best place to build systems. That is where I built mine.

I don't mean to jump on you, I just want the best for your system.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Sorry, but I am having a lot of trouble reading that sentence. Could you please use punctuation.

Correct me if I am wrong, but you put the thermal compound onto the CPU while your system was ON? I would never do that as there is a high chance of damaging your CPU as you do not have thermal compound NOR a cooler when powering on. A CPU without TIM (thermal paste) and a cooler does not need long to be damaged/blow up.

About the message on your screen, I would not worry about it. I would think it just a "screen boot up" message.

So, you built your system, you built it on a carpet?









Please, when building systems, do NOT build on a carpet. Even if you ground yourself and the components do not touch the carpet, there is still a danger of getting static electricity. Please build system where there is not much carpet. I have found the kitchen to be the best place to build systems. That is where I built mine.

I don't mean to jump on you, I just want the best for your system.











lol no the system wasnt on when i applied the cpu compound i didnt switch system on untill the compund and cooler was fitted to system sorry for bad typing :S


----------



## Floy

Haha! Don't worry, everyone does that at one point!

But to be honest, I was very confused


----------



## grazz1984

so my system seems to be ok to you then? when powerd on (with cpu on) lol everything lites up and all fans spin and on lcd poster it dose some mem tests and other ones but then comes up with a error on lcd poster but i think that may be due to not having a gpu installed yet..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


lol no the system wasnt on when i applied the cpu compound i didnt switch system on untill the compund and cooler was fitted to system sorry for bad typing :S


Nah, this just a language barrier which is to be expected on the internet due to it being accessible from all over the world. It's all good.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


so my system seems to be ok to you then? when powerd on (with cpu on) lol everything lites up and all fans spin and on lcd poster it dose some mem tests and other ones but then comes up with a error on lcd poster but i think that may be due to not having a gpu installed yet..


I love your passion for this, but everything is working perfectly considering that the build isn't finished yet.

But like I said before: if you're in doubt, then check the motherboard's manual.


----------



## ears1991

Would be interesting to see how the apache fans compare in terms of their spread, was considering buying one for my cpu cooler
the spread on those corsair ones seems pretty good


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
do you have a cat/dog/any other pets?

If you class 2 auzzies and an indian as pets/flatmates same thing! they're here when i leave and come back? usually curled up on the carpet!!

but to answer no i have no animals in my house, like i said its jsut the pure power of the push/pull sucking every air and dust particle into my RAD!

Hoovered it out and its all good now, i just knew it would cause some concern!

so just be wary of how often you clean you're pc, i'm doing it every other week now!


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ears1991* 
Would be interesting to see how the apache fans compare in terms of their spread, was considering buying one for my cpu cooler
the spread on those corsair ones seems pretty good

Well i can tell you that compared to the Corsair stock it beats the shiz out of it!

REally REALLY quiet, and nice solid look/feel to them they have some kind of military grade magnet in or whatever?

But i love the look and temps!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
If you class 2 auzzies and an indian as pets/flatmates same thing! they're here when i leave and come back? usually curled up on the carpet!!

but to answer no i have no animals in my house, like i said its jsut the pure power of the push/pull sucking every air and dust particle into my RAD!

For 4 months, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
Hoovered it out and its all good now, i just knew it would cause some concern!

so just be wary of how often you clean you're pc, i'm doing it every other week now!

Believe it or not, I think most people don't really know how fast dust can build up when it's being accelerated by a fan. Actually, I think many people don't really realize how quickly dust builds up even when it's just falling _naturally_.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
so my system seems to be ok to you then? when powerd on (with cpu on) lol everything lites up and all fans spin and on lcd poster it dose some mem tests and other ones but then comes up with a error on lcd poster but i think that may be due to not having a gpu installed yet..


When you built your system, was the psu in the case and plugged into the wall?

Unless you are using the onboard video, it sounds fine to me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


When you built your system, was the psu in the case and plugged into the wall?

Unless you are using the onboard video, it sounds fine to me.


I didn't know that the Asus Striker II Formula has onboard video!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I didn't know that the Asus Striker II Formula has onboard video!


It doesn't.

The Crosshair II does (nForce 780a)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Meh well I didn't know lol. Frow what I interpreted of his non-punctuated messages, it sounded like there was something coming up on-screen.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It doesn't.

The Crosshair II does (nForce 780a)


I know. I was just playing stupid on purpose to say that it doesn't have onboard video.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Meh well I didn't know lol. Frow what I interpreted of his non-punctuated messages, it sounded like there was something coming up on-screen.


There's an LCD diagnostic display that shows codes and stuff. Read his post slower and more patiently and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Ah k. They're pretty useful... Just wish mine had green letters rather than red -.-


----------



## doat

You are not a girl, girls do not have CM690s it is just not possible.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


You are not a girl, girls do not have CM690s it is just not possible.


I've only got one 690 atm though so I'm still a girl but once my 690 2 arrives I'll be a real man. *sniff*


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I've only got one 690 atm though so I'm still a girl but once my 690 2 arrives I'll be a real man. *sniff*

Pics or ban


----------



## spiderm0nkey

http://www.overclock.net/7262460-post7972.html


----------



## doat

That is a fake CM690 and i meant pics that prove you are a girl


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Correct me if I am wrong, but you put the thermal compound onto the CPU while your system was ON? I would never do that as there is a high chance of damaging your CPU as you do not have thermal compound NOR a cooler when powering on. A CPU without TIM (thermal paste) and a cooler does not need long to be damaged/blow up.


no, that is an overrated and incorrect myth for modern CPU's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


That is a fake CM690 and i meant pics that prove you are a girl


xD


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


That is a fake CM690 and i meant pics that prove you are a girl


I couldn't care less whether people believe that I'm a girl or not. Putting up pictures on a male dominated forum is like throwing a small carcass into a pack of starving dogs.

I refuse to feed the dogs lol.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I couldn't care less whether people believe that I'm a girl or not. Putting up pictures on a male dominated forum is like throwing a small carcass into a pack of starving dogs.

I refuse to feed the dogs lol.


ur reel gurl? on teh internets?

yeah right.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I couldn't care less whether people believe that I'm a girl or not. Putting up pictures on a male dominated forum is like throwing a small carcass into a pack of starving dogs.

I refuse to feed the dogs lol.

Try peanut butter instead of carcasses. Get a couple kong toys, fill them with peanut butter, and throw them to the dogs. You'll get a better reaction.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Im sure its a girl, besides who cares what sex, she or he may be, the person is an OVERCLOCKER, thats all that really matters. And now im curious of how many women and what age group percentages of each male, feamle, old and young are on this site. um the cm690 is a great case (thats to be OT)


----------



## sweffymo

Hmmm... @doat:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post8499813

Mini-trolling is fun. People like me take you too seriously. (However, in this case I'm bored and have nothing better to do than read through a work log to find a picture that I remember seeing 3 weeks ago because I just beat Mass Effect 2 after staying up past 4AM 5 days in a row because I have no time other than that to play games and I'm so tired that I write run-on sentences that never seem to end unless you stop reading them but that's not very nice but neither are you so I guess it doesn't matter too much except that if you're not still reading this sentence it will hurt my feelings and my feelings are very fragile because I said so and I am jealous because I don't have TwoPenises like some people do and that makes me feel insecure and I could keep writing this forever but actually it's time to get on a bus and go home from class because my classes end at 11:00 AM on MWF but you don't care about that and if I keep writing like this I will continue to be amused but I will miss my bus so I am going to end this sentence right now.)


----------



## doat

Well who wouldn't be jealous of TwoCables for having two penises? Also i am pretty sure she knows i am just joking around.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well who wouldn't be jealous of TwoCables for having two penises? Also i am pretty sure she knows i am just joking around.

I know. I was bored (read: at my laptop). Now that I'm back home and not bored (at my desktop) I no longer feel the need to write excessively long sentences.

Edit: It's nice to having you posting in here still, doat. It was getting pretty boring...


----------



## KG363

was he gone?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I know. I was bored (read: at my laptop). Now that I'm back home and not bored (at my desktop) I no longer feel the need to write excessively long sentences.

Edit: It's nice to having you posting in here still, doat. It was getting pretty boring...

It is what i do best









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
was he gone?

I sold my CM690 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I sold my CM690 a couple weeks ago.


But he's too embarrassed to admit it so he doesn't list his case in his sig...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


But he's too embarrassed to admit it so he doesn't list his case in his sig...


lol that is because i have a HAF 932


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol that is because i have a HAF 932










That's like going from a Porsche 911 to a Dodge Viper. The Viper is better on paper, but it's also a lot tackier styling-wise and quite a bit less refined.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i wouldnt mind a viper or a porche







that case=


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


That's like going from a Porsche 911 to a Dodge Viper. The Viper is better on paper, but it's also a lot tackier styling-wise and quite a bit less refined.


Not really, if anything it is more like going from a porsche to a GTR. It performs better, airflow wise, more space, looks a little better imo.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Not really, if anything it is more like going from a porsche to a GTR. It performs better, airflow wise, more space, looks a little better imo.

Looks worse IMNSHO, is more complicated, performs a little bit better...

The only thing that doesn't fit into that analogy is the cost









It's not like I'm going to get you to change your mind; I'm just bugging you for leaving us.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I couldn't care less whether people believe that I'm a girl or not. Putting up pictures on a male dominated forum is like throwing a small carcass into a pack of starving dogs.

I refuse to feed the dogs lol.

Woof! Woof woof! WOOF!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Hmmm... @doat:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post8499813

Mini-trolling is fun. People like me take you too seriously. (However, in this case I'm bored and have nothing better to do than read through a work log to find a picture that I remember seeing 3 weeks ago because I just beat Mass Effect 2 after staying up past 4AM 5 days in a row because I have no time other than that to play games and I'm so tired that I write run-on sentences that never seem to end unless you stop reading them but that's not very nice but neither are you so I guess it doesn't matter too much except that if you're not still reading this sentence it will hurt my feelings and my feelings are very fragile because I said so and I am jealous because I don't have *TwoPenises* like some people do and that makes me feel insecure and I could keep writing this forever but actually it's time to get on a bus and go home from class because my classes end at 11:00 AM on MWF but you don't care about that and if I keep writing like this I will continue to be amused but I will miss my bus so I am going to end this sentence right now.)

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol

I really lol'd pretty hard!! Nice work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well who wouldn't be jealous of TwoCables for having two penises? Also i am pretty sure she knows i am just joking around.

Whoa. I didn't know that I'm a female! I guess it's true what they say: _"you learn something new every day"_.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa. I didn't know that I'm a female! I guess it's true what they say: _"you learn something new every day"_.

Yay for ambiguous dangling [sentence] bits!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Yay for ambiguous dangling [sentence] bits!

I'm so confused now. What does that mean?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I'm so confused now. What does that mean?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dangling_modifier


----------



## TwoCables

Does Wikipedia have a new look?


----------



## doat

You moonface i was about the supposed chick in this thread not you twopenises.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


You moonface i was about the supposed chick in this thread not you twopenises.


lol @ "moonface".

Now I know how to describe guys like Bill Murray.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I know you're just joking doat









I still get mildly annoyed about it tho because when I started gaming and guys found out I was a girl, I'd constantly get the old 'get in the kitchen' crap and 'pics or you're lying!'. After 2 years of that.... ugh. Waaaay over it lol.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Althoug i defended you, i''m usually the first to say- get in the kitchen id it jokeingly, never thought about the other 50+ ppl saying it too tho


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


Althoug i defended you, i''m usually the first to say- get in the kitchen id it jokeingly, never thought about the other 50+ ppl saying it too tho


Meh, almost all people who say such things are doing it just for fun. I guess you can call it "friendly trolling". It's like it's a way to see how cool the person is or how fun they are (kinda like we do in this thread).


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Meh, almost all people who say such things are doing it just for fun. I guess you can call it "friendly trolling". It's like it's a way to see how cool the person is or how fun they are (kinda like we do in this thread).


I thought it was funny for the first few days... But then after about the 20th guy saying it...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I know you're just joking doat









I still get mildly annoyed about it tho because when I started gaming and guys found out I was a girl, I'd constantly get the old 'get in the kitchen' crap and 'pics or you're lying!'. After 2 years of that.... ugh. Waaaay over it lol.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*












Lol ty doat.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

oh noes, this is where doat becomes creepy....xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


oh noes, this is where doat becomes creepy....xD


Wait, hold on a sec. I think I missed something. Was there a time when doat wasn't creepy?

bwahahahaha


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twocables*


wait, hold on a sec. I think i missed something. Was there a time when doat wasn't creepy?

Bwahahahaha :d


qft

Edit: Yes! Goats-peed didn't get 11101!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wait, hold on a sec. I think I missed something. Was there a time when doat wasn't creepy?

bwahahahaha





















































hmm, my bad...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 











































hmm, my bad...

lol nice reaction too.


----------



## KG363

Oh how I love this club. I'm learning so much about my cm 690


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Oh how I love this club. I'm learning so much about my cm 690










That's what we're here for! hehe


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Oh how I love this club. I'm learning so much about my cm 690










keep the questions coming my friend, if im not busy with my bottle or with having some fun ill try to help you xD
with other words therse a chance of 5% that i'll be able to post here before twothings does, even if its midnight...









btw, i was checking for how much money i ordered at my favorite shop.
This includes builds for others, like friends and family:

6835.24 euro's - 9116.84 US Dollars








they'll be happy over there...xD


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


keep the questions coming my friend, if im not busy with my bottle or with having some fun ill try to help you xD
with other words therse a chance of 5% that i'll be able to post here before twothings does, even if its midnight...









btw, i was checking for how much money i ordered at my favorite shop.
This includes builds for others, like friends and family:

*6835.24 euro's - 9116.84 US Dollars*








they'll be happy over there...xD











A true OCNer


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*










A true OCNer











hehe thanx, now im starting to realize this, im getting more crazy every second.
This is only from one site, not talking about the others that i order 50% of the other stuff... xD this is the shop with the most hardware in stock though, so if its not here, i look for the other shops.

i guess the total is somewhere around 10-12k euro's....xD
Gotta love building pc's


----------



## KG363

Don't worry. If I had money and an income, I'd do the same thing


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hehe thanx, now im starting to realize this, im getting more crazy every second.
This is only from one site, not talking about the others that i order 50% of the other stuff... xD this is the shop with the most hardware in stock though, so if its not here, i look for the other shops.

i guess the total is somewhere around 10-12k euro's....xD
Gotta love building pc's
















Hell YEAH!

But Bastiaan, where in the NL do you get your shiz from? I live in Den Haag and there is like virtually no specialist computer shops, media markt is a joke too!!

So i go back to my roots and order from OCuk, Very decent prices compares to over here!


----------



## doat

I think the drugs are making you crazy Bastiaan you Dutch biscuit. I havn't even started being creepy yet. I don't want to scare her off just yet i have to let her get comfortable with me then the fun starts.


----------



## sweffymo

Awww, you got 11111... I wish we had a decent computer store in my town... The closest thing to a "computer store" is Best Buy. Back when I was a kid, Electronics Boutique was the place to buy PC stuff... Nowadays it's been turned into GameStop, the store for moms to buy M-Rated FPS games with no plots for their 12-year-old brats' Xbox 360s...


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Awww, you got 11111... I wish we had a decent computer store in my town... The closest thing to a "computer store" is Best Buy. Back when I was a kid, Electronics Boutique was the place to buy PC stuff... Nowadays it's been turned into GameStop, the store for moms to buy M-Rated FPS games with no plots for their 12-year-old brats' Xbox 360s...

Ain't that the truth then they complain when their kids replicate the game in real life. People are morons.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Don't worry. If I had money and an income, I'd do the same thing


Tbh only 4-5k is mine from the total 10k + the other money is from friends and family...xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


Hell YEAH!

But Bastiaan, where in the NL do you get your shiz from? I live in Den Haag and there is like virtually no specialist computer shops, media markt is a joke too!!

So i go back to my roots and order from OCuk, Very decent prices compares to over here!


I live in Bergambacht, close to Gouda. But i always order online.
Ive got a few shops that i like, but they are all far away from me. I prefer Azerty, as second Salland and if i cant get it there i order at Alternate and if those 3 dont have it, i just look for a random website selling hardware.
I wish i had a big store close, with lots of stuff in stock, so i could go there with a client and select the hardware over there. More fun and a lot easyer...xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I think the drugs are making you crazy Bastiaan you Dutch biscuit. I havn't even started being creepy yet. I don't want to scare her off just yet i have to let her get comfortable with me then the fun starts.


hehe, i know your style, you tried the same for me, but i managed to escape..


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i love looking to the right and seeing this beautifully symmetrical arrangement of black mesh and chrome rails


----------



## gotspeed

sorry been busy









making more moneys!


----------



## Markus

I'm gonna need some advice here now.








There might be a possibility for me to "upgrade" from the original 690 to a 690 II Advanced when one of my friends buys his parts. As in, he'll buy my old case for X amount of euros and I get the new one instead. Well I might actually be able to just trade cases with him if I tell him I'll put his computer together and do the cable management and whatnot.
So.. A good idea to move from a CM690 to a CM690 II Advanced or not..?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
I'm gonna need some advice here now.








There might be a possibility for me to "upgrade" from the original 690 to a 690 II Advanced when one of my friends buys his parts. As in, he'll buy my old case for X amount of euros and I get the new one instead. Well I might actually be able to just trade cases with him if I tell him I'll put his computer together and do the cable management and whatnot.
So.. A good idea to move from a CM690 to a CM690 II Advanced or not..?









The answer mostly depends on what you think. I mean, take some time carefully comparing the features and design characteristics of both the CM 690 and the CM 690 II Advanced to see if you end up feeling like it'll be a good idea. I mean, if you end up feeling like it will be a good idea, then that's a sure sign that it is. But if not, then perhaps it might be best to buy a new CM 690 for him (or whatever case he wants) so that you can keep your CM 690.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

The only features that the newest revision has over the old one is that it comes painted in black, has removed those silly tool-less functions for the expansion slots, has more cable management holes pre-drilled and has a partially removable hdd rack should you choose to go to water. If you don't really need those functions, then the reason to upgrade would simply be having a change of scenery I suppose.


----------



## Markus

True. The changes are rather small, but the removable HDD tray really gets my interest along with the cable management slots.
And seeing as I might invest in water-cooling one day, that case would be quite a bit better for it. It also looks slightly better overall in my opinion.
Guess it's gonna be the CM690 II Advanced for me sometime in the near future then. Thank you, sir and miss.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
True. The changes are rather small, but the removable HDD tray really gets my interest along with the cable management slots.
And seeing as I might invest in water-cooling one day, that case would be quite a bit better for it. It also looks slightly better overall in my opinion.
Guess it's gonna be the CM690 II Advanced for me sometime in the near future then. Thank you, sir and miss.









You're welcome! I'm very glad that I was able to assist (or really, "contribute") in helping you arrive at a final decision.


----------



## KG363

I've been thinking of the same thing for the kinda near future. I've heard that the 690 II has problems with noise and vibrations. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Markus

Well as far as I know, although I'm not 100% sure, the 690 II has about the same noise levels as the original one, maybe a small bit higher due to the larger holes in the mesh? (need confirmation about this though)
As for the vibrations, the only thing(s) I could think of that would cause more vibrations in the newer model is the new HDD rack system, although, again, I'm not sure.








Edit: From some review "The biggest danger here is drive vibration" but I'm not sure that it's a large problem anyway.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Well as far as I know, although I'm not 100% sure, the 690 II has about the same noise levels as the original one, maybe a small bit higher due to the larger holes in the mesh? (need confirmation about this though)
As for the vibrations, the only thing(s) I could think of that would cause more vibrations in the newer model is the new HDD rack system, although, again, I'm not sure.








Edit: From some review "The biggest danger here is drive vibration" but I'm not sure that it's a large problem anyway.









They've implemented vibration dampening material in each of the little drive cages to try and prevent it, but I'm not entirely sure how efficient it is at this stage.


----------



## theCanadian

... Drive vibration? C'mon. Any drive worth it's salt now a days can handle vibration. Any case worth it's salt won't be too bad on vibration. Unless you get a $20 case...


----------



## Markus

With "drive vibration" I think they referred to the HDDs making some vibrating sounds that resonate (correct word?) through the case, not that the HDDs would take any damage from it. I might have misunderstood you right now though.


----------



## TwoCables

Well, they're saying that since this HDD bay structure is modular, it has the potential risk of making noises due to vibrations.


----------



## Markus

Ah, I see.
You could probably fix that with a bit or rubber I guess, if it really becomes an issue.
Off for school now, have a great day everyone !


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
I'm gonna need some advice here now.








There might be a possibility for me to "upgrade" from the original 690 to a 690 II Advanced when one of my friends buys his parts. As in, he'll buy my old case for X amount of euros and I get the new one instead. Well I might actually be able to just trade cases with him if I tell him I'll put his computer together and do the cable management and whatnot.
So.. A good idea to move from a CM690 to a CM690 II Advanced or not..?









Personally i wouldn't, but i think the general consensus is that the II is a better case.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Personally i wouldn't, but i think the general consensus is that the II is a better case.

you would think...

I've got to say my goodbyes to the CM-690 i've just ordered the Corsair 800d so i'll have one going spare soon, it has been a great case to me and my first stand alone case ever. I did look long and hard at other options but this was the best for me at that given time, but because i have BIG plans i need a BIG case.

So just to summarise the cm-690 is legendary (as you can see from the amount of pages in this thread) well worth it and unless you're looking at a serious water loop or 2 this case will see you for a VERY long time!

goodbye to you my friend!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
you would think...

I've got to say my goodbyes to the CM-690 i've just ordered the Corsair 800d so i'll have one going spare soon, it has been a great case to me and my first stand alone case ever. I did look long and hard at other options but this was the best for me at that given time, but because i have BIG plans i need a BIG case.

So just to summarise the cm-690 is legendary (as you can see from the amount of pages in this thread) well worth it and unless you're looking at a serious water loop or 2 this case will see you for a VERY long time!

goodbye to you my friend!











By the way, this thread is starting to get back on topic so I am going to post this video to keep it where it belongs.


----------



## sweffymo

Woah, no replies for 4 hours... I was afraid the thread got closed or something...


----------



## KG363

Thanks for getting us back on the real point of this thread. Too much cm 690 talk. This should be in the off topic section


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Thanks for getting us back on the real point of this thread. Too much cm 690 talk. This should be in the off topic section










Don't say that too loud; the mods look at this thread every once in a while!!!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


you would think...

I've got to say my goodbyes to the CM-690 i've just ordered the Corsair 800d so i'll have one going spare soon, it has been a great case to me and my first stand alone case ever. I did look long and hard at other options but this was the best for me at that given time, but because i have BIG plans i need a BIG case.

So just to summarise the cm-690 is legendary (as you can see from the amount of pages in this thread) well worth it and unless you're looking at a serious water loop or 2 this case will see you for a VERY long time!

goodbye to you my friend!










And another one bites the dust....


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

*snffles*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i know how it feels, though my old 690 is still in my room, my bro uses it, so its not mine anymore...








though i still enjoy CM's quallity!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


you would think...

I've got to say my goodbyes to the CM-690 i've just ordered the Corsair 800d so i'll have one going spare soon, it has been a great case to me and my first stand alone case ever. I did look long and hard at other options but this was the best for me at that given time, but because i have BIG plans i need a BIG case.

So just to summarise the cm-690 is legendary (as you can see from the amount of pages in this thread) well worth it and unless you're looking at a serious water loop or 2 this case will see you for a VERY long time!

goodbye to you my friend!










it had to be an 800D...


----------



## xlr8ter

I'm curious... Did anyone else's case come with the "Cooler Master" badge off the case?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
I'm curious... Did anyone else's case come with the "Cooler Master" badge off the case?

nope.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
I'm curious... Did anyone else's case come with the "Cooler Master" badge off the case?

My CM 690 didn't. I know your sig rig says CM 690, but are you referring to the CM 690 II? If not, then what do you mean? Was the badge just not attached and loose inside the box? Or was it in a little bag or something like that? I mean, did it look like it was supposed to come that way?


----------



## mrfajita

Well I just moved my sig rig into my ammo case, going to start modding my 690 hopefully tomorrow. Going to paint the inside, and probably the outside as well flat black, cut more cable management holes, clean up my hack-job of removing the top honey-comb stuff, and add cathodes so no more ghetto wired LEDs. I can't wait to start modding


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Some more great CM-690,s here now, great to see!

Currently mine is going through a Total Revamp/Upgrade for the Work log on the modding just go here Jolly's CM-690 Case [Main Rig Revamp-Update]


Lots of work and modding has been done to date on my New revamp Update, see link above for worklog!


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







it had to be an 800D...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 







And another one bites the dust....

Sorry guys, but you've seen the 800D you know how good it is, i'd be fooling myself if i stayed with the CM-690, its ok because i'll be putting my 'spare' parts in it, all it needs is a cpu cooler and a cpu!

but guys don't despair the Cm-690 will live on in the hearts and minds of us all!

Long live the 690! bring on the 800D!


----------



## xlr8ter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


My CM 690 didn't. I know your sig rig says CM 690, but are you referring to the CM 690 II? If not, then what do you mean? Was the badge just not attached and loose inside the box? Or was it in a little bag or something like that? I mean, did it look like it was supposed to come that way?


It's the original 690. When I opened the box the badge was stuck to the plastic that wraps the case...

Not saying this as a bad thing, was just curious if it was just me, or if thats how it's supposed to be... guess it was just me then.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


Sorry guys, but you've seen the 800D you know how good it is, i'd be fooling myself if i stayed with the CM-690, its ok because i'll be putting my 'spare' parts in it, all it needs is a cpu cooler and a cpu!

but guys don't despair the Cm-690 will live on in the hearts and minds of us all!

Long live the 690! bring on the 800D!


if i had the choice between a $10,000 lian li and a CM 690 i would take the 690. Same goes for the 800D :/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


It's the original 690. When I opened the box the badge was stuck to the plastic that wraps the case...

Not saying this as a bad thing, was just curious if it was just me, or if thats how it's supposed to be... guess it was just me then.


Oh. Then it was not supposed to come that way. I mean, I'm just going by the fact that it was stuck to that plastic bag.


----------



## theCanadian

Yeah, the badge comes off fairly easily. They use a pretty weak adhesive, and it doesn't stick too strongly to mesh. When my case arrived, the badge was slightly skewed. If you bump the badge it kinda shifts around too. They may do this on purpose so that it's easier to mod/paint and such.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


if i had the choice between a $10,000 lian li and a CM 690 i would take the 690. Same goes for the 800D :/


Same, unless I needed a full tower. If I had $10,000 to spend on a case, I would have someone handcraft me a full tower 690 out of aluminum


----------



## trivium nate

I love my CM 690


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


I love my CM 690










don't we all


----------



## Chunderface

I love my 690 ii but it still is not even in the country yet =[ cant wait untill next week when the shipment "hopefully" arrives in NZ


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
don't we all

No, I much prefer mine.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
No, I much prefer mine.

GTF- oh wait, this isn't msn.

yeah i don't get it


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
GTF- oh wait, this isn't msn.

yeah i don't get it

Gee look at that, another joke Sean doesn't get....

He said he loves his CM690. Then you said don't we all, implying that we all love his CM690. And then I said no, I much prefer mine.

I'm starting to get sick of explaining everything to you tbh.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Fail joke is fail. imo that should be moved to Jokes and Humour where it belongs.


----------



## Styxy-UK

Does anyone know when the windowed side panel will be available in UK? Can't find anywhere that has it currently.
Thanks


----------



## sweffymo

Jokes and humor? But it wasn't funny! Although it did let me know that you know each other in RL. That will help with my intelligence gathering!


----------



## vinaypro

Is it beneficial to add two 140mm fans on the top??

Also is there any possiblity for the HDD tray of the new CM690 II would work for the old one?? I really like the new layout of the HDD tray of CM690 II.


----------



## Floy

I have two 120mm fans (the two stock black cm-690 fans) on the top as exhaust and it helps me a lot.


----------



## gotspeed

same here with 120's in the top, the front one im not sure how much it helps but the rear one with my TRUE helps a lot.

watched some dust go in and right out the front top fan before it got close to any thing on the motherboard....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
*Jokes and humor? But it wasn't funny!* Although it did let me know that you know each other in RL. That will help with my intelligence gathering!

that was the point


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Finally got around to painting the inside of the case


----------



## crowat

Well I finally got around to taking some pictures. It's not done yet. I have some additional LED fans I plan to install. Also, I am trying to root out the vibrations coming from the top of the case. I ordered some rubber mounts and will replace those shortly. Finally, my Saaphire 5870 Toxic should be in by Thursday!

Insides, note the case is pretty easy to hide cables. I didn't put a lot of effort in it.


Sorry about the poor image quality. I would blame the camera but I am a terrible at taking photos.


The side clear side window and CM fan. I used the rubber mounts for vibration dampening.


System:
Mobo: MSI P55-GD65
CPU: Intel i5 750
GPU: EVGA 8800 GTS 640MB
Mem: 2x 2 GB G.Skills Ripjaws DDR3 1600
HD: Seagate Barracuda 320 GB
PSU: Corsair HX850
Case: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced

My i5 runs around 26 - 29 idle, 50 - 60 load. My gfx card is around 45 - 53 idle and pretty hot under load...


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

looks fantastic! . . . zipties for the HS fan cable through the corner mount holes.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crowat*


Well I finally got around to taking some pictures. It's not done yet. I have some additional LED fans I plan to install. Also, I am trying to root out the vibrations coming from the top of the case. I ordered some rubber mounts and will replace those shortly. Finally, my Saaphire 5870 Toxic should be in by Thursday!

Insides, note the case is pretty easy to hide cables. I didn't put a lot of effort in it.


Sorry about the poor image quality. I would blame the camera but I am a terrible at taking photos.


The side clear side window and CM fan. I used the rubber mounts for vibration dampening.


System:
Mobo: MSI P55-GD65
CPU: Intel i5 750
GPU: EVGA 8800 GTS 640MB
Mem: 2x 2 GB G.Skills Ripjaws DDR3 1600
HD: Seagate Barracuda 320 GB
PSU: Corsair HX850
Case: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced

My i5 runs around 26 - 29 idle, 50 - 60 load. My gfx card is around 45 - 53 idle and pretty hot under load...


Nice job mate, you pushing your i5 to 4ghz? if so those temps are ballistic, i was running my i5 @ stock the other day and was blown over at how cold my h-50 got it!! like 2 degrees BELOW ambient, i was at 19c on all cores!!

The Psu is a bit overkill for your parts, but you mentioned you're getting a 5850/70? and that made more sense. anyway mate looking good keep up the good work!


----------



## crowat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


Nice job mate, you pushing your i5 to 4ghz? if so those temps are ballistic, i was running my i5 @ stock the other day and was blown over at how cold my h-50 got it!! like 2 degrees BELOW ambient, i was at 19c on all cores!!

The Psu is a bit overkill for your parts, but you mentioned you're getting a 5850/70? and that made more sense. anyway mate looking good keep up the good work!


I tried messing with my i5 OC. I got it to ~3.6 stable but I am running it at stock now. I think I am going to push it back up. Either way temps didn't go past low 30s idle / 65 load (p95).

Yeah, the PSU is a sign of things to come. The new 5870 is otw as we speak (waited to see what nVidia can do...). Hopefully, there will be another one in a year for CF. Also, one or two more SSDs once the price comes down a bit. The goal was to get a quality PSU with enough headroom for future endeavors. Also, I love the flat modular cables!


----------



## nictron84

Has anybody noticed a significant difference in temps when/if they have used the 80x15mm fan below the mobo socket?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nictron84*


Has anybody noticed a significant difference in temps when/if they have used the 80x15mm fan below the mobo socket?


That's a negative. I have one. It may drop the temp by one or two degrees, but my temps fluctuate by at least that much depending on the time of day. I think the main advantage of using that fan is that it puts some airflow across the back of your mobo's PCB. And besides those 80mm low profile fans are sooooo hard find anymore.


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


And besides those 80mm low profile fans are sooooo hard find anymore.


Performance-pc's
There is 13 of them right there


----------



## nictron84

I would _imagine_ that pulling the air out from beneath the mobo would be more effective?


----------



## Styxy-UK

Nice work Crowat







. Do you have any pictures of your cable management in the back of the case?


----------



## crowat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Styxy-UK*


Nice work Crowat







. Do you have any pictures of your cable management in the back of the case?


Nope, I didn't take any. I will take some shots (before and after) when my new GFX card comes in.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nictron84* 
I would _imagine_ that pulling the air out from beneath the mobo would be more effective?

No because on the other side of the mobo most of the fans are exhaust, you'd be fighting all that negative pressure.


----------



## Fooxz

I am the proud owner of a CM 690 as well.
Here is what i have accomplished today.

I painted the mesh on the case, as well as the internal metal. Matte black and florescent orange for the mesh.

The computer in the case is my sig-rig

no before pictures, since you all know what the case looks like









When i put it all back together after drying, i did not spend much time on wire management, since i'm expecting a H50 sometime this week, so ill update then.

Fans are as followed:

Bottom - Intake - Yate Loon 140 Medium
HDD bay - Intake - Noctua NF-P12
Top - Exhaust - 2x Scythe 3Ks (will be Yate Loon 140 Medium when i switch to H50)
Rear - Exhaust - Yate Loon 120 Low blue LED (will be H50 w/ 3Ks)
Side - Intake - Spare NXZT fan (will be the blue led YLs)
I do also have a 80x15 HIPERflow transparent fan on backside of CPU

Future Mods i plan are adding a window to the side, and orientating 2x120mm fans as intake to GPU.

With the current setup and using the PhenomMSRtweaker, down to 1400MHz on the first two cores and 800MHz on the 3rd and 4th, can get down to 2 degrees above ambient. (currently 27C ambient and 31C CPU) The only problem is with load temps will rise to 56C, thus me wanting to get a better cooler. (planning to do dual 120 rads and res with H50







)

I have loved this case since i built the computer. So very versatile.


----------



## Takkei

Fooxz, the paint job and fan grill mods look pretty sweet, but I have to say, your cable management completely ruined it for me... 









So I hope when you update it with your H50, it better be nice and neat!


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


No because on the other side of the mobo most of the fans are exhaust, you'd be fighting all that negative pressure.


Sorry for double post, but having the 80mm fan on the back would be more beneficial to have it as exhaust.

One thing you do not want is dust behind there, so exhausting that stagnant air would be better.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Fooxz, the paint job and fan grill mods look pretty sweet, but I have to say, your cable management completely ruined it for me... 









So I hope when you update it with your H50, it better be nice and neat!











As he said, _"When i put it all back together after drying, i did not spend much time on wire management, since i'm expecting a H50 sometime this week, so ill update then."

_So therefore, we have no reason to be judging his cable management.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


As he said, _"When i put it all back together after drying, i did not spend much time on wire management, since i'm expecting a H50 sometime this week, so ill update then."

_So therefore, we have no reason to be judging his cable management.



Like I said, :/ , after he puts in his H50, I hope it'll be better. Sheesh..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Like I said, :/ , after he puts in his H50, I hope it'll be better. Sheesh..


Of course it will. That's what he said.


----------



## Fooxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Like I said, :/ , after he puts in his H50, I hope it'll be better. Sheesh..


Trust me, it will be. It was much better before i took everything out to paint, didnt want to waste time on it since ill be re doing it this week. just needed it together to get some work done.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fooxz*


Trust me, it will be. It was much better before i took everything out to paint, didnt want to waste time on it since ill be re doing it this week. just needed it together to get some work done.


Haha alright, good deal. I really like the mods, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Sorry for double post, but having the 80mm fan on the back would be more beneficial to have it as exhaust.

One thing you do not want is dust behind there, so exhausting that stagnant air would be better.


...positive air pressure = less dust, not more.


----------



## Earlyrizer

Hi iandroo888:

My name is Earlyrizer. I finished my first build a couple of hours ago and I would like to join the Cooler Master 690 & 690 II [Standard/Advanced] Club. My post reply number is: http://www.overclock.net/newreply.ph...reply&t=294838. Attached are pictures of my build:

The main components: ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 MB; Intel Core i7-920 2.66GHz; EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+; 12 GB KINGSTON 1333 MHZ RAM; 2- 500GB WD Caviar Blues. An Antec TP-750 fires up the unit and a Noctura NH-U9B SE2 keeps the CPU cool.
To increase air flow, I have sleeved the Molex cables that power the DVDs and the fans. Every fan that the case will support is utilized. Sensors report to the Fan Controller the temperature of the Graphics Card, RAM, CPU and HDDs. In order to make future modifications easy, I've labeled wires and cables.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^you sorta need to PM him that...


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Earlyrizer*


Hi iandroo888:

My name is Earlyrizer. I finished my first build a couple of hours ago and I would like to join the Cooler Master 690 & 690 II [Standard/Advanced] Club. My post reply number is: http://www.overclock.net/newreply.ph...reply&t=294838. Attached are pictures of my build:

The main components: ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 MB; Intel Core i7-920 2.66GHz; EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+; 12 GB KINGSTON 1333 MHZ RAM; 2- 500GB WD Caviar Blues. An Antec TP-750 fires up the unit and a Noctura NH-U9B SE2 keeps the CPU cool.
To increase air flow, I have sleeved the Molex cables that power the DVDs and the fans. Every fan that the case will support is utilized. Sensors report to the Fan Controller the temperature of the Graphics Card, RAM, CPU and HDDs. In order to make future modifications easy, I've labeled wires and cables.


Nice job mate, but with that case you could do alot better with cable management, this will give you a clean look and increase the airflow too, this is what i did with my cm-690, not many hanging wires


----------



## Swoosh19

Got a fan controller and two new cm fans








will post pics after I installed them


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


Got a fan controller and two new cm fans








will post pics after I installed them


















Good luck with those fans, had 5 of them die in a 3 month period


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComputerGeek485*


Good luck with those fans, had 5 of them die in a 3 month period


i have 3 of those for a few months with out any problems, you have them on a controller or something maybe causing problems?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i have 3 of those for a few months with out any problems, you have them on a controller or something maybe causing problems?

no, he had them in his bath, he was trying to create a whirlpool...


----------



## Swoosh19

my friend also told me that to stay away from those fans because the leds on his fans died within months..but they were on sale so i bought them anyways








the s flex would cost me a fortune







so i have to save some on those really good fans


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


Got a fan controller and two new cm fans








will post pics after I installed them


















I've had 4 of those fans for about a month, so far so good!


----------



## Swoosh19

After installation... controlling 5 fans now at full speed lowered the temps by 2c not bad...


----------



## nictron84

What kind of paint do you guys use for the mesh? I'm a total noob to any kind of really fun modding but looking at your rigs is making me want to experiment.


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i have 3 of those for a few months with out any problems, you have them on a controller or something maybe causing problems?

nope the fans were just plugged directly into the motherboard, by die i mean the physical fan would make an incredibly irritating vibrating noise making them far too irritating to run.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComputerGeek485*


nope the fans were just plugged directly into the motherboard, by die i mean the physical fan would make an incredibly irritating vibrating noise making them far too irritating to run.


could be the case or how there mounted


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


Got a fan controller and two new cm fans








will post pics after I installed them










I have one of those rubber mounted on my sidepanel. I hardly ever run it at full speed since it's pretty loud, but it still moves a lot of air even at about 50%.


----------



## crowat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


my friend also told me that to stay away from those fans because the leds on his fans died within months..but they were on sale so i bought them anyways








the s flex would cost me a fortune







so i have to save some on those really good fans


I'we had a couple on different rigs and yesterday I noticed that one of the leds died. I already have some replacement ones but just kinda annoying!

I though it was just my bad luck or putting too much tension on the cables...


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


could be the case or how there mounted


nope i pulled them out of the case and ran them same vibration/annoying noise
it was something that developed over time too, one failed about a month into having them thought it was a fluke, second about 2 months into running, then 2 failed concurrently about 2.5 months in and the 5th was about 3 months in.


----------



## gotspeed

mines been on 24/7 since i put it in and its still silent and all the leds are working still. and its been 4 or 5 months i think


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yay I get to re-join the club very soon. My 690 2 advanced was ordered yesterday and should hopefully arrive on Thursday


----------



## mrfajita

I couldn't wait for the paint to properly cure, of course, so I reassembled my 690 today (very carefully)








It doesn't have any lights yet, as I am waiting for my cathodes to arrive (hopefully tomorrow or Thursday)
And yes I know my power supply is filthy, I will clean it when I install my cathodes

I also cleaned out my PSU while I was at it, since I don't remember when I last did that.








That is after cleaning half the dust off the fan, and the supply itself was even worse.


----------



## orangeTheory

I'm in. CM690 w/ the 2 extra LED 120mm fans on the top


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earlyrizer* 
Hi iandroo888:

My name is Earlyrizer. I finished my first build a couple of hours ago and I would like to join the Cooler Master 690 & 690 II [Standard/Advanced] Club. My post reply number is: http://www.overclock.net/newreply.ph...reply&t=294838. Attached are pictures of my build:

The main components: ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 MB; Intel Core i7-920 2.66GHz; EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+; 12 GB KINGSTON 1333 MHZ RAM; 2- 500GB WD Caviar Blues. An Antec TP-750 fires up the unit and a Noctura NH-U9B SE2 keeps the CPU cool.
To increase air flow, I have sleeved the Molex cables that power the DVDs and the fans. Every fan that the case will support is utilized. Sensors report to the Fan Controller the temperature of the Graphics Card, RAM, CPU and HDDs. In order to make future modifications easy, I've labeled wires and cables.

As stated in the OP of this thread, here's how to join the club:

Post pictures of your rig in the thread.
Right-click on the post number of your reply (yours is #11184), and copy the URL. (In Firefox, choose "Copy Link Location". In Internet Explorer, choose "Copy Shortcut".) *Do not copy the "permalink"!*
Begin a private message to iandroo888.
Say whatever you want, but don't forget to paste the that copied URL into this private message.
Send the private message.
Wait patiently because iandrooo888 is very busy and doesn't have much time to devote to OCN right now.


----------



## Chunderface

Just got my 690 ii advanced, how do i remove the top to change the fan?


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunderface* 
Just got my 690 ii advanced, how do i remove the top to change the fan?

It should be the same or similar to the CM-690....

take the front panel off and then on the underside of the case roof there should be some plastic clips just push them forward/backwards (depending on you disposition) and it should just snap off?

By the looks of things cooler master have moved the usb/audio to the front, eliminating the trail of wires when you take the top off!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunderface* 
Just got my 690 ii advanced, how do i remove the top to change the fan?

If it's anything like the CM 690, then all you have to do is take the side panels off and push some tabs in one direction or the other (be sure to look at the tabs so you know which direction to push them), and pull up on the top panel. There might be 6 tabs total: 2 for the rear, and 4 for the sides (2 on either side).

These tabs will snap back into position when you put the top panel back on.


----------



## 98uk

I have a CM690 sitting and doing nothing. I'm very close to chucking it out. What shall I do with it?


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
I have a CM690 sitting and doing nothing. I'm very close to chucking it out. What shall I do with it?

ME too, but i'm using it to keep my spare parts in.

I wonder if there is a rebate we can get somewhere?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
I have a CM690 sitting and doing nothing. I'm very close to chucking it out. What shall I do with it?

...sell it?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
...sell it?

Can't really be bothered and I probably won't get much including cost of postage.


----------



## GJF47

Dont suppose anyone in the UK has got a windowed side panel for the 690 (retail or custom window i dont mind as long as it looks ok) they would want to sell? I really haven't got the time to do my own at the moment due to work.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Dont suppose anyone in the UK has got a windowed side panel for the 690 (retail or custom window i dont mind as long as it looks ok) they would want to sell? I really haven't got the time to do my own at the moment due to work.


I have a half eaten pack of mini eggs i'd sell you? But no sidepanel.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I have a CM690 sitting and doing nothing. I'm very close to chucking it out. What shall I do with it?


I'm in the same boat. Have been waiting for a nice day so I can set up some white sheets for a photo shoot so I can sell the damn thing.


----------



## crowat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
If it's anything like the CM 690, then all you have to do is take the side panels off and push some tabs in one direction or the other (be sure to look at the tabs so you know which direction to push them), and pull up on the top panel. There might be 6 tabs total: 2 for the rear, and 4 for the sides (2 on either side).

These tabs will snap back into position when you put the top panel back on.

There are six snap-on clips (tabs) that you need to push in and then you can take the top off. It's not as easy as I think they should have made it but meh. Also, if you are mounting the fans between the case and the top cover make sure you use some rubber gorments. Seems the fans are making the top mesh vibrate quite a bit. At least on the two 690 IIs I'we dealt with.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I have a half eaten pack of mini eggs i'd sell you? But no sidepanel.


I would have considered it if it was a full packet


----------



## Earlyrizer

ChosenLord
Thanks for the advice. I went back and rerouted the SATA cables that were in hanging down in the case outside and back in. I am still trying to find SATA cables that are short than 18."


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earlyrizer* 
ChosenLord
Thanks for the advice. I went back and rerouted the SATA cables that were in hanging down in the case outside and back in. I am still trying to find SATA cables that are short than 18."

Two great places to order SATA cables that are shorter than 18" are actually Newegg and MonoPrice.com.

Newegg - 6" - 10" SATA cables
Newegg - 11" - 15" SATA cables
Newegg - 6" - 10" SATA II cables
Newegg - 11" - 15" SATA II cables
MonoPrice.com - the USB Cables department
I think the only difference between SATA and SATA II is that locking connector.


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Dont suppose anyone in the UK has got a windowed side panel for the 690 (retail or custom window i dont mind as long as it looks ok) they would want to sell? I really haven't got the time to do my own at the moment due to work.


i have the retail one but im in the US, i'd sell it for shipping + like 5$ i bought it then modded my original


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Earlyrizer*


ChosenLord
Thanks for the advice. I went back and rerouted the SATA cables that were in hanging down in the case outside and back in. I am still trying to find SATA cables that are short than 18."


Hey man, i have LOAD lying about, having bought 2 mobos in the last 3 month i always have spare, I'm using my short ones atm for my Obsidian 800D as it has SUPERB cable management.

Are you in the UK if so, contact Overclockers.co.uk they have some awesome deals and are prompt with delivery!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

you did not just post that corsair in here...


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


you did not just post that corsair in here...


Sowwy! edited it ! i'm following too many threads!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

ye dats wat i tort


----------



## Csokis

Joining the Club with CM 690 II Advanced!


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I think the only difference between SATA and SATA II is that locking connector.


And the fact that SATA II is faster than SATA I.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


And it also looks hideous to me. But I've always been an All-or-Nothing type of person. That means that when I began working on my cable management (on the day I put my system in the case), I quickly found myself going from saying "I'll just hide a couple of cables" to spending 3-4 hours making it as perfect as humanly possible (at least on the interior; but it's a total mess behind the tray). So that means I began by using those clips and then quickly found myself removing them altogether as I continued to hide more and more cables behind the tray. I couldn't help myself!


Just like me!! it took me 4.5 hours to get it perfect..... then the day after my 800d arrived and i started all again, labour of love!


----------



## 1ch!go

Here's my Case


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ch!go*


Here's my Case



















Nice, noticed you also have a hd-cooler? is that any good? the front fan was good enough for me? 21c constant on all drives save my Raptor which was at 26c

Nice luminosity to!


----------



## Floy

_*56K WARNING!!!!*_

Right, so I got my custom mount yesterday! Before I started installing it, I took apart my whole system and did a big cleaning operation to it. I could have cleaned it more if I wanted to, but I wanted to get my system back and running as soon as possible. I took one whole day of cleaning the system and then another whole day (today) installing everything again and redoing my whole cable management.

So, here is a "before" picture:








The back of my case "before"








The 5.25" drive bay "before" - sorry for it being sideways...








All taken apart!








Empty:








I got a new idea how to mount my second front fan. This time I also used my mum's old pantyhose:








This is actually very stable:








The 5.25" bay "after"








All front panel and fan cables via the top!








The back of my case "after" - I never use the front panel audio or the eSATA port, so I tucked those cables behind.








My mount, all cleaned and ready for the custom mount:








Fan attached:








Custom mount attached:








And the "after" picture!:








From a slightly better angle, more of the case shown:








All up and running:








My setup








And finally, my IDLE temperatures. The fan is pushing air towards the heatsink. *Ambient temperature currently, 18-19Â°C*:









My core temperatures fluctuate between 18Â°C and 19Â°C. I have not tested LOAD temperatures yet, but before I got the new mount, they never went above 30Â°C!

So there you, that is my system setup how it should be, in regards to CPU fan position! Now I also have access to ALL four RAM slots!

I am happy with my cable management, though one thing that still bothers me is the power cable for my sound card. However, it does not disrupt airflow at all and it only bothers me for aeshetic reasons only. I tied the power cable to the side of the motherboard tray. The cable is pretty short so I was not able to put it behind the motherboard tray. I also did not have any extenders...

Well, there is "new" system with pictures, like promised! Please let me know what you think.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
And the fact that SATA II is faster than SATA I.









But the cables are still identical except for that locking connector that the SATA 2 cables have. For SATA 1 and 2, it's the device that dictates the speed, not the cable. I know that the packages for SATA 2 cables talk about 3.0 Gb/sec while the SATA 1 cable packages talk about 1.5 Gb/sec, but that's just marketing. Unfortunately, the only difference is the locking connector.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
Just like me!! it took me 4.5 hours to get it perfect..... then the day after my 800d arrived and i started all again, labour of love!

Amen!


----------



## ahmedelbehery

please help
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


please help
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


Bumped.


----------



## btwalter

anyone willing to do a window mod for my 690? Dont have any tools to do it myself. I can order a OEM side panel, and have it drop shipped to your place. then i'd just pay for the job, and shipping back.. ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *btwalter*


anyone willing to do a window mod for my 690? Dont have any tools to do it myself. I can order a OEM side panel, and have it drop shipped to your place. then i'd just pay for the job, and shipping back.. ?











This might make a good thread just in case there's somebody here on Overclock.net who actually provides this service who may have missed this post here.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Bumped.


what is the meaning of Bumped


----------



## btwalter

it means he responded to your thread so it will bring it to the top and also display it on the front page for a few seconds (with the rate of posters here)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
what is the meaning of Bumped

It means that I replied to the thread. This way it'll be seen on the main Overclock.net page in the 'latest discussions" for a minute or 2 and it will also be seen in Overclock.net Live for a while. Overclock.net Live can be accessed by clicking the little gray "live" link next to where it says "latest discussions" on the main page.

Additionally, it "bumps" the thread back to the top of the listed threads in the Computer Cases forum since that's where the thread is located.

The desired result is that certain people will see it for the first time and maybe even reply. Of course, there's no guarantee that those people who see it will reply, but it's what you hope for.

Unfortunately, the staff here on Overclock.net do not like it when people bump their threads more frequently then about every 12 hours. This is because Overclock.net is a very busy message board and so they want to make sure that every thread has a fair chance.

But by frequently and impatiently bumping a thread, it reduces the chances of the other threads getting replies. But worse than that, being impatient like that reduces your chances of receiving help because impatience is an irritating character trait.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It means that I replied to the thread. This way it'll be seen on the main Overclock.net page in the 'latest discussions" for a minute or 2 and it will also be seen in Overclock.net Live for a while. Overclock.net Live can be accessed by clicking the little gray "live" link next to where it says "latest discussions" on the main page.

Additionally, it "bumps" the thread back to the top of the listed threads in the Computer Cases forum since that's where the thread is located.

The desired result is that certain people will see it for the first time and maybe even reply. Of course, there's no guarantee that those people who see it will reply, but it's what you hope for.

Unfortunately, the staff here on Overclock.net do not like it when people bump their threads more frequently then about every 12 hours. This is because Overclock.net is a very busy message board and so they want to make sure that every thread has a fair chance.

But by frequently and impatiently bumping a thread, it reduces the chances of the other threads getting replies. But worse than that, being impatient like that reduces your chances of receiving help because impatience is an irritating character trait.


Of the misfortune I'm not that good English and I can not understand this talk


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


Of the misfortune I'm not that good English and I can not understand this talk


Then do this:

Open this page in a separate tab or a separate window: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/
Open your thread (http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html) in another separate tab or window.
Now you have two tabs or two windows open: one tab/window has the forum and the OTHER has your thread.
Post a reply to your thread.
Refresh/reload (press F5) the tab/window with the Computer Cases forum open.
You will see that your thread is now bumped back up to the top.
Your thread also shows up in the "latest discussions" area on www.overclock.net (main page) for a short time.
I hope this helps clarify it.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

OK i will do


----------



## mrfajita

Got my cathodes in the mail today.
The cables are pretty well hidden along the back panel, which is good considering they are white.
















Hard to see in the pic, but my graphics card and some wires glow.








Plexi Drive Bay Light Diffusers are sweet








A PCI Express power connector is pin compatible with my modular PSU outputs if I break one pin off, so I cut the molex off the cathode and wired it direct into the PSU for much better cable management.


----------



## Earlyrizer

Thanks TwoCables. I'll take a look at those vendors.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Earlyrizer*


Thanks TwoCables. I'll take a look at those vendors.


You're welcome!


----------



## godofdeath

can anyone give me a shot of where the power on n reset buttons are on the cm690 the old one


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


can anyone give me a shot of where the power on n reset buttons are on the cm690 the old one


3/4 of the way down the right hand side of the front panel.


----------



## Earlyrizer

godofdeath:

Check out this location:http://www.cluboc.net/reviews/cases/...r/cm690/p2.asp


----------



## godofdeath

ok next question 
what size fans can go where?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
ok next question
what size fans can go where?

1 x 120x25mm up front
2 x 120mm on the side panel or 1 x 120mm on the side panel w/ window
2 x 120mm or 2 x 140mm up top
1 x 120mm in the back
1 x 80x15mm on the back of the mobo tray
1 x 120mm on the floor


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
1 x 120x25mm up front
2 x 120mm on the side panel or 1 x 120mm on the side panel w/ window
2 x 120mm or 2 x 140mm up top
1 x 120mm in the back
1 x 80x15mm on the back of the mobo tray
1 x 120mm on the floor

I'm glad you did it coz I really couldn't be bothered


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I'm glad you did it coz I really couldn't be bothered









I answer questions when I see them and know the answer









I'll have to get ahead of TwoCables again. I got lazy/busy with school


----------



## godofdeath

where can you find a 120*25 for the front that has no disgusting lights
sorry if sum1 likes the lights i dont


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
where can you find a 120*25 for the front that has no disgusting lights
sorry if sum1 likes the lights i dont

Newegg. Most fans are 120x25mm

For quiet: Rebranded Yate Loon

For High Air Flow: Rosewill RFX-120


----------



## godofdeath

what's some good 140mm for the top?
high wind n low noise


----------



## Tator Tot

NZXT FN-140RB

Or Xigmatek XLF-F125x Orange, Blue, or Black


----------



## godofdeath

hmm might get 2 of the nzxt or 2 orange xiggy, omg the black one of xiggy is like 6 dollars shipping ***

then the yate loon prolly for the front n move the front to the bottom, hopefully its not too bright down there, or i might move the back one to the bottom n the front one to teh back


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, looking at getting another case while my scout is being painted, what is the biggest video card you can fit into this case without modding?


----------



## Floy

Anyone have anything to comment about my cable management? Pictures are a few pages back.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
ok, looking at getting another case while my scout is being painted, what is the biggest video card you can fit into this case without modding?

5970









_reference pic_


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
ok, looking at getting another case while my scout is being painted, what is the biggest video card you can fit into this case without modding?

any video card currently in existence.

suck on that antec


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Anyone have anything to comment about my cable management? Pictures are a few pages back.

imo .. The "before" shots are cleaner looking .. cant really tell the difference except the shots on the back of the mobo tray..









I suggest you pull the cables more hiding it on the back side making it look more tucked behind ..


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
any video card currently in existence.

*suck on that antec*


----------



## Danny Boy

What is the main differences between the 690, 690 ii basic and 690 ii advanced?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

690 II basic and 690 Advanced are very similar, basically the only extra features you get with the adv are the top e-sata slot, and that GPU holder/cooler thingo.

differences between 690 and 690 II are too numerous for me to bother laying out, but basically the II has 1 more HDD bay and 1 less 5.25" bay (not good), has an uglier front, black painted interior, moved watercooling holes, inbuilt support for rads everywhere, different HDD bays, and slightly better cable management.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
690 II basic and 690 Advanced are very similar, basically the only extra features you get with the adv are the top e-sata slot, and that GPU holder/cooler thingo.

differences between 690 and 690 II are too numerous for me to bother laying out, but basically the II has 1 more HDD bay and 1 less 5.25" bay (not good), has an uglier front, black painted interior, moved watercooling holes, inbuilt support for rads everywhere, different HDD bays, and slightly better cable management.

It doesn't stop there though... The majority of the top I/O cables are removeable if you don't need some of them so you can reduce cable clutter. It has e-sata and a built-in hotswap dock that they like to call 'X-Dock' (a bit too extreme imo lol). The advanced also contains an adaptor to mount a single SSD in one of the HDD slots and there is also a hole behind the general CPU area instead of a silly grill. The whole case has a much nicer finish and they removed the dumb plastic honeycomb grill <3

Oh and the top and front panels are SO much easier to remove now. It's quite honestly the nicest and most well thought out case I have ever owned. They took all the great stuff about the 690 and improved on all the bad stuff. The 690 2 is definitely worth the money.

One more thing... is it grill or grille? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grill Third definition in the 'Other' section (once applied to computers) would lead me to believe that grille would be the right way of spelling it but idk...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
It doesn't stop there though... The majority of the top I/O cables are removeable if you don't need some of them so you can reduce cable clutter.

This is true for the first 690 as well.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
It has e-sata and a built-in hotswap dock that they like to call 'X-Dock' (a bit too extreme imo lol). The advanced also contains an adaptor to mount a single SSD in one of the HDD slots and there is also a hole behind the general CPU area instead of a silly grill. The whole case has a much nicer finish and they removed the dumb plastic honeycomb grill <3

Oh and the top and front panels are SO much easier to remove now. It's quite honestly the nicest and most well thought out case I have ever owned. They took all the great stuff about the 690 and improved on all the bad stuff. The 690 2 is definitely worth the money.

One more thing... is it grill or grille? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grill Third definition in the 'Other' section (once applied to computers) would lead me to believe that grille would be the right way of spelling it but idk...

It's "grille". Compare the Noun entries here:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/grill

And then, of course, here's Grille all by itself:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/grille


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

dammit twopeepee's you beat me again -.-

oh and i alluded to the x-dock spermm0nkey


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But the cables are still identical except for that locking connector that the SATA 2 cables have. For SATA 1 and 2, it's the device that dictates the speed, not the cable. I know that the packages for SATA 2 cable talk about 3.0 Gb/sec while the SATA 1 cable packages talk about 1.5 Gb/sec, but that's just marketing. Unfortunately, the only difference is the locking connector.


Mm.. I feel like I should've been told.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


This is true for the first 690 as well.









It's "grille". Compare the Noun entries here:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/grill

And then, of course, here's Grille all by itself:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/grille


Cheers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


dammit twopeepee's you beat me again -.-

oh and i alluded to the x-dock spermm0nkey










Mmmn I guess







It's more an external dock than e-sata though.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


690 II basic and 690 Advanced are very similar, basically the only extra features you get with the adv are the top e-sata slot, and that GPU holder/cooler thingo.

differences between 690 and 690 II are too numerous for me to bother laying out, but basically the II has 1 more HDD bay and 1 less 5.25" bay (not good), has an uglier front, black painted interior, moved watercooling holes, inbuilt support for rads everywhere, different HDD bays, and slightly better cable management.


Dont forget the removable HDD mounts. it gives you a ton of room and looks alot better when it's taken out.

Sorry if someone already pointed this out.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
help

LOL


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
LOL









I presume he's referring to his sig link, which is therefore mindless advertising, and i therefore refuse to click it.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r.a.m*


Which Case is better ?
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


You made a new account to spam your thread? Wow.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

b4n


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


help



Quote:



Originally Posted by *r.a.m*


Which Case is better ?
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


That's Low man























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


You made a new account to spam your thread? Wow.


I agree. Troll !!!!


----------



## theCanadian

Don't worry, I banned him. Seriously. You guys know if you report a new user who is just spamming, they get banned immediately right?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Don't worry, I banned him. Seriously. You guys know if you report a new user who is just spamming, they get banned immediately right?


Um... no they don't.







If that were true I'd have banned several dozen "HOW TO CONVERT BLAHBLAH" spambots by now. I mean yes, the duplicate is banned now, but... reporting them doesn't ban them immediately.


----------



## gotspeed

now we just need one of these quiet mods to clean up after the dog in here....


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Um... no they don't.







If that were true I'd have banned several dozen "HOW TO CONVERT BLAHBLAH" spambots by now. I mean yes, the duplicate is banned now, but... reporting them doesn't ban them immediately.



I do not believe all members have this ability, it might only be given to members of a certain rep count. This definately works. r.a.m. was removed from the members list as soon as I reported him. I checked.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Of course I have it, I've been here a month longer than you and almost have a fourth flame. That button does not ban the member, it does what I like to call "spam-trashing" where the post is sent to a queue invisible to non-staff for cleansing. According to the usage terms that's right in that screenshot, you abused that button by using it on the duplicate.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Of course I have it, I've been here a month longer than you and almost have a fourth flame. That button does not ban the member, it does what I like to call "spam-trashing" where the post is sent to a queue invisible to non-staff for cleansing. According to the usage terms that's right in that screenshot, you abused that button by using it on the duplicate.

No, because he was spamming dupe posts across the forum. It technically is spam.

And how do you explain his disappearance from the site the moment I reported him and checked that box? Coincidence?


----------



## gotspeed

we need computer fans like this


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
we need computer fans like this 




That fan design would produce almost no static pressure, not even suitable for use as a case fan. I do feel he's onto something, though...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
That fan design would produce almost no static pressure, not even suitable for use as a case fan. I do feel he's onto something, though...

i would think you could build up some pressure with it, seems really powerful and looks like its moving a s*word i can't say here* tons of air.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


we need computer fans like this 





i don't think they would be good case fans but i have seen them at a local store and they do move a "ship" load of air very fast and almost silent


----------



## theCanadian

so.... anyone have a 690? Off topic much!


----------



## godofdeath

should i or should i not stick a fan on the bottom part where you can?
120 or 140 x2 on the top?


----------



## Floy

I have one 1900RPM fan on the bottom as intake, along with 2 1900RPM fans on the front. It works really well for me.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
so.... anyone have a 690? Off topic much!



















we were on topic


----------



## Floy

This thread is on topic when not talking about the case!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
should i or should i not stick a fan on the bottom part where you can?
120 or 140 x2 on the top?

If your system is on carpet, then having a bottom fan will be irritating because it'll collect much more dust than any other fan.

But you can also look at it from the practical standpoint: if you don't need to lower your temperatures, then adding fans can be a waste of time.

*Edit:* hey gotspeed: nice job with the first post on this page (when viewed as 100 Posts Per Page)!


----------



## godofdeath

just put all my stuff into this case and typing from it

now i got no sound?
do I need to connect the top audio panel thing to get sound?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


*Edit:* hey gotspeed: nice job with the first post on this page (when viewed as 100 Posts Per Page)!










i was going to say something but i didn't then one of the mods cleaned up the dog poop and now im not first post









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


just put all my stuff into this case and typing from it

now i got no sound?
do I need to connect the top audio panel thing to get sound?


there will be a audio plug on the motherboard that it will plug in to, only fits one and only fits it one way


----------



## Floy

LOL! So much fail in this thread!

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...temp-okay.html


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

http://www.lafautealamanette.org/blo...-seins-128.jpg

Click for lulz. You won't regret it.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


http://www.lafautealamanette.org/blo...-seins-128.jpg

Click for lulz. You won't regret it.


Ledgend.


----------



## Floy

How are these? My ambient temperatures are about 22-23Â°C.

Idle:








Load:









It has been stable for now, playing some games and just running how I normally have been running. I ran Prime95, using small fft's for one whole test which was about 20 minutes and everything was fine. I have not run Prime95 for several hours yet, I will be doing that, to test its real stability.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



there will be a audio plug on the motherboard that it will plug in to, only fits one and only fits it one way


so I gotta use the front audio or w/e to get sound?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


so I gotta use the front audio or w/e to get sound?


yes

just like the usb 1 and usb2 ports for the top usb ports, my audio is on the left side at the edge of the board and the usb is to the right side


----------



## grazz1984

hi guys just a quick question, ive just orderd my 8800gtx oc gpu but didnt kno they were so long will it fit in my cm690?

Thanks


----------



## Floy

Yes.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
hi guys just a quick question, ive just orderd my 8800gtx oc gpu but didnt kno they were so long will it fit in my cm690?

Thanks

Without a doubt. But can you explain why you ordered a 8800gtx now??


----------



## grazz1984

Low on cash cant really afford anything else but i think the cards are pretty good and will do me untill i can afford a better one


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


so I gotta use the front audio or w/e to get sound?


Not if you use the ports on the motherboard itself ofc.








But yes, if you want to use the front audio ports you will have to plug the cables into your motherboard.
Check your motherboard manual to see where the cable should go, on the cable it should say HD_Audio or ACÂ´97 or something like that if I remember correctly.


----------



## grazz1984

What is wrong with the 8800 gtx oc then?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


Not if you use the ports on the motherboard itself ofc.








But yes, if you want to use the front audio ports you will have to plug the cables into your motherboard.
Check your motherboard manual to see where the cable should go, on the cable it should say HD_Audio or ACÂ´97 or something like that if I remember correctly.










thanks i looked at the manual and remembered when i got the board that i can use the jumpers after checking out google

next question

does the power led work? if so does anyone have a shot of it?
I dont think mine does or the hdd one either


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


What is wrong with the 8800 gtx oc then?


Oh nothing, im just not sure how they hadle games thesedays, when I was going to get one for cheap i was advised not too so nothing wrong just wondering.


----------



## grazz1984

Ok no problem ive been looking at the 9800gtx+ aswell would i be better off getting one of these instead of going for the 8800gtx OC?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


Ok no problem ive been looking at the 9800gtx+ aswell would i be better off getting one of these instead of going for the 8800gtx OC?


might as well just go for the gts250 which runs cooler and uses less power, just opt for the 1gb ram versions


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


Ok no problem ive been looking at the 9800gtx+ aswell would i be better off getting one of these instead of going for the 8800gtx OC?


Not rely, Why are you getting another? Can your 8800GTX not max every game at the res your playing at atm?


----------



## grazz1984

Yea im playing gears 2 at max atm!


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


Yea im playing gears 2 at max atm!



Then why get another one?


----------



## grazz1984

What is rong with trying to be better, im sure you look at your system and think hmm i could upgrade that?


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


What is rong with trying to be better, im sure you look at your system and think hmm i could upgrade that?


Im not critisising just wondering, well have fun sli'ing


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
does the power led work? if so does anyone have a shot of it?
I dont think mine does or the hdd one either

Yeah, they both work as long as you have them plugged in.









Just look in your motherboard manual (again) and see where you should plug in the small cables that say PWR led and HDD or something along those lines.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


Which Case is better ? 
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


I've never done this before but...

reported.

There's a first time for everything









EDIT: And thanks for the PM a while back also advertising your thread


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Why reported? Dont quite understand :S


He sends spam pm's and goes to popular threads with links to his thread. It's bugging the hell out of me


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


He sends spam pm's and goes to popular threads with links to his thread. It's bugging the hell out of me


He's been doing this since his first ever post, I just used the "triangle" button too not 5 minutes ago because he's spamming the same thing over at the HAF932 thread.


----------



## KG363

He sent me a PM on March 24th.

How hasn't it been closed?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


He sent me a PM on March 24th.

How hasn't it been closed?


Beats me, but its starting to get annoying with all his spam.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


How are these? My ambient temperatures are about 22-23Â°C.

Idle:








Load:









It has been stable for now, playing some games and just running how I normally have been running. I ran Prime95, using small fft's for one whole test which was about 20 minutes and everything was fine. I have not run Prime95 for several hours yet, I will be doing that, to test its real stability.


ocing in the cold of space is cheating


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


ocing in the cold of space is cheating










i would say that chip isn't going to last very long considering space is like -270C. if he is running it at 34c stable there is a lot of extra voltage there, also the lag from a usb cable (hopefully with a usb hub on this end and just one long usb)and dvi cable going to the system from earth would void out any benefits from super chilling a chip that cold, i'm just saying.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i would say that chip isn't going to last very long considering space is like -270C. if he is running it at 34c stable there is a lot of extra voltage there, also the lag from a usb cable (hopefully with a usb hub on this end and just one long usb)and dvi cable going to the system from earth would void out any benefits from super chilling a chip that cold, i'm just saying.


I want to sig that but it makes my sig longer than 600 char


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

rofl. only problem is, space is a vacuum. IE no air. and with no air, there is no way to dissipate heat


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I want to sig that but it makes my sig longer than 600 char










can't you do that hidden sig thing where you have more text then you show but you need to click the link...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

spoiler tags don't reduce the BB code count.


----------



## sweffymo

I want to post something witty here, but I can't think of anything right now.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i love my 690


----------



## godofdeath

where can you get an oem side door for the front side or w/e, the side u open to change parts


----------



## Danny Boy

Count me in, have a CM 690 arriving this week as a temp house for my intel system, then when my scout mod is done, my amd system will go in the 690. Will Post pics as soon as i get it, and also will be modding it just for the hell of it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Idk how to do that though Mr ch33z


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I want to post something witty here, but I can't think of anything right now.


well the hard part is thinking of something witty quickly after it happens, not days later


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
thanks i looked at the manual and remembered when i got the board that i can use the jumpers after checking out google

Pardon my anal retentiveness, but they're not jumpers. The pins on the motherboard make up what is called the "header". The "headers" are where cables are plugged into for things like the front panel/top panel connectors, power LED, HDD activity LED, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
next question

does the power led work? if so does anyone have a shot of it?
I dont think mine does or the hdd one either

Unfortunately, the best thing to do is just read the motherboard's manual to find out which cables are plugged into where, and also which of the little cables go on which pins. It's not exactly the same from motherboard to motherboard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
where can you get an oem side door for the front side or w/e, the side u open to change parts

Do you mean the side panel with the window? Or, are you just looking for a replacement panel that is identical to the one that comes with the CM 690?

Cooler Master makes a windowed side panel for the CM 690. I can provide links if this is what you're looking for. But I'm not saying that you can't Google it yourself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Idk how to do that though Mr ch33z









To do this, use the "Spoiler" code as follows:



Spoiler



You found my hidden text! 



This becomes:



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



You found my hidden text!











You can also customize _"Hidden Text Below!"_ to say anything you want by doing it like this (use the same layout that I do here, complete with pressing Enter and everything):



Spoiler: Click here to see my hidden text



This is my hidden text. Do you like it?



Becomes:



Spoiler: Click here to see my hidden text



This is my hidden text. Do you like it?



But take notice of the difference if I type the code like this:



Spoiler: Click here to see my hidden text



This is my hidden text. Do you like it?



Becomes:



Spoiler: Click here to see my hidden text



This is my hidden text. Do you like it?



You can also format it as you wish because the only difference is that there's code that hides it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 

To do this, use the "Spoiler" code as follows:



Spoiler



You found my hidden text! 



This becomes:



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



You found my hidden text!











You can also customize _"Hidden Text Below!"_ to say anything you want by doing it like this (use the same layout that I do here, complete with pressing Enter and everything):



Spoiler: Click here to see my hidden text



This is my hidden text. Do you like it?



Becomes:



Spoiler: Click here to see my hidden text



This is my hidden text. Do you like it?



But take notice of the difference if I type the code like this:



Spoiler: Click here to see my hidden text



This is my hidden text. Do you like it?



Becomes:



Spoiler: Click here to see my hidden text



This is my hidden text. Do you like it?



You can also format it as you wish because the only difference is that there's code that hides it.

Thanks







You must have an enormous head too as you seem to know pretty much everything we ever want to know.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Thanks







You must have an enormous head too as you seem to know pretty much everything we ever want to know.









Well, hehehe, I have too much time on my hands.
















Anyway, you're always welcome!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

like i said before, i don't think using spoiler tags will make a difference, assuming the BB code limit is the problem. In fact, that will only make it worse. Spoiler tags are great for when you want to add a number of sig quotes, but would otherwise exceed the line-limit, but not the code limit.

ed: ^ie, his hands are always full of his two cables...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







like i said before, i don't think using spoiler tags will make a difference, assuming the BB code limit is the problem. In fact, that will only make it worse. Spoiler tags are great for when you want to add a number of sig quotes, but would otherwise exceed the line-limit, but not the code limit.

Yeah, I think that this is true since the only use I've seen for the Spoiler code is to be able to have a bunch of quotes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
ed: ^ie, his hands are always full

Ironically, the first thing a drummer should probably learn is the Double Stroke roll. Get it? Double Stroke?

hahahahahaha









Ok, so that was funnier in my head.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i like how you edited my edit


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i like how you edited my edit









Me too. hehe







I felt that it needed to be respected.







Oh, and of course I wanted to mess with everyone and make them wonder how that makes sense.


----------



## Aardobard

I had a busy weekend. I built an i7 system in one of our beloved cm690s for my brother and made some time to do a few cable management mods I've been pondering for a while.

To do mods, you must start with the right tools.









After seasoning the grill with bacon, we threw a steak on there. The bacon was not wasted, it was put aside for breakfast bacon omeletes.









While that was going on I did a little cuttin'.
Overview:









The upper motherboard cable hole:









The middle motherboard cable hole:









The PSU cable hole widening project.









And the top fan fitting in the top of the case mod.









I had to fit these in like this because there is not enough room for my 25mm case fans between the metal top and the plastic cap, if I want the top case cap to snap in and stay. As it is, the mesh on top has about 2mm of play before engaging the fans.

There is still more tidying up to do, but I was itching to get back to computing, so the tidying will have to wait.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

what a great looking motherboard.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aardobard*


To do mods, you must start with the right tools.









After seasoning the grill with bacon, we threw a steak on there. The bacon was not wasted, it was put aside for breakfast bacon omeletes.










i want some bacon


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


Low on cash cant really afford anything else but i think the cards are pretty good and will do me untill i can afford a better one


Aye i still have one 8800gtx in my other rig and its still eats games, but one won't MAX everything at 1920x1200, but pretty close!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


What is wrong with the 8800 gtx oc then?


nothing at all

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Not rely, Why are you getting another? Can your 8800GTX not max every game at the res your playing at atm?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Then why get another one?


Sli these puppys and' i'd say you'd have similar performance to a single gtx275 or 280, but i must say going for the gtx285 you'll see one hell of a difference, but like he said, he's short on cash so its a good choice as you can pick these up now for round 60Squids!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i want some bacon










Don't we all!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i had bacon for dinner tonight


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


i had bacon for dinner tonight










I am undeniably jealous.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I am undeniably jealous.


and tender pork, with apple sauce.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


and tender pork, with apple sauce.


I wish I could give you negative rep for making me hungry right before I go to bed


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


and tender pork, with apple sauce.


MMMMMM!!!!! how much do you have left, ill pay for express post


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

that's why i have toast with vegemite and apricot jam (though not on the same piece of toast, i tried that once







+ decaf coffee before i go to bed


----------



## jmv

So, can you guys make suggestions for my airflow setup??

I've got a 690 II Advanced, with all the stock fans in the stock locations, plus a thermaltake TT-1225 in the bottom as an intake, and a Noctua 14cm on the side, over the GPU, also as an intake.

Also, my CPU cooler is a noctua NH-C12P SE14, which has its fan blowing towards the motherboard. Not the most efficient design, I know, but its what I have.

What do you guys think?? Is there a way I could setup my fans to be more efficient?? Or is there a particular spot I should consider adding a fan, and if so what kind?? My house is almost always quite hot (mostly out of my control), and I want the best airflow I can get to let me overclock once I get everything ready and running.


----------



## theCanadian

Put a fan in your 5.25" bay to push air across the motherboard. You could also upgrade the fans to something that pushes more air. In addition you could ask around for a better fan to put on the CPU heatsink.


----------



## jmv

I had thought that the noctua fans were pretty good??

Also, what kind of fan (and how) should I put in the 5.25 bays??


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmv* 
I had thought that the noctua fans were pretty good??

Also, what kind of fan (and how) should I put in the 5.25 bays??

they better be at 20+ for 1

use zip ties i guess


----------



## sepheroth003

I'm not at home so I cant measure but does a 5850 fit in the CM 690 alright? About to order this one...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102884

Also looking for a couple 140mm fans to put in the top, and a couple new 120s to put on my H50. I was originally thinking some Yate Loons but they dont sell them at newegg and Id like to order everything from one place, or do you think they're worth it to buy somewhere else?

Otherwise thinking...
140mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835146002

120mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835146001


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheroth003* 
I'm not at home so I cant measure but does a 5850 fit in the CM 690 alright? About to order this one...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102884

Also looking for a couple 140mm fans to put in the top, and a couple new 120s to put on my H50. I was originally thinking some Yate Loons but they dont sell them at newegg and Id like to order everything from one place, or do you think they're worth it to buy somewhere else?

Otherwise thinking...
140mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835146002

120mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835146001

Those NZXT Fans are okay for case fans, but not for your H50.

I would pick up two Rosewill RFX-120's.
They have much higher static pressure, come with fan grills, and fan controllers. Very nice deals for what you get.
They'll be perfect for your H50.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Those NZXT Fans are okay for case fans, but not for your H50.

I would pick up two Rosewill RFX-120's.
They have much higher static pressure, come with fan grills, and fan controllers. Very nice deals for what you get.
They'll be perfect for your H50.

rep+ forgot about static pressure. So those nzxt fans would be ok for my case cooling? 2 140mm for the top, and 1 for the front? Right now I'm using cooler master blue led ones. They are super quiet but dont push much air at all.

Also should I consider shrouds to keep the fans away from the rad a little? Right now I have one fan and the rad inside the case and the other fan hanging on the back of the case. I dont really like it but I dont think I can fit the rad and 2 fans on the inside.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheroth003* 
rep+ forgot about static pressure. So those nzxt fans would be ok for my case cooling? 2 140mm for the top, and 1 for the front? Right now I'm using cooler master blue led ones. They are super quiet but dont push much air at all.

Also should I consider shrouds to keep the fans away from the rad a little? Right now I have one fan and the rad inside the case and the other fan hanging on the back of the case. I dont really like it but I dont think I can fit the rad and 2 fans on the inside.

Yeah, the NZXT's are good for case fans. Quiet, and they're fine in any position.

FYI, sleeve baring fans do not like to be placed horizontal.

And you probably won't see much a difference with shrouds, but you should be able to fit two fans & H50 inside your case. I've seen it before.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Yeah, the NZXT's are good for case fans. Quiet, and they're fine in any position.

FYI, sleeve baring fans do not like to be placed horizontal.

And you probably won't see much a difference with shrouds, but you should be able to fit two fans & H50 inside your case. I've seen it before.

My cousin got both fans to fit inside his, but he has an x58 mobo, I'm running this older P35 and the CPU socket is just too close.

I dont know anything about the construction of fans, the NZXT ones are sleeve baring? Then I wouldnt want those 140s because they will be horizontal (exhaust in the top of the case)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

what i suggest filling up in order (maybe we should sticky this on the OP or something)
1 front
1 rear
2 top
second front
1 bottom
optional, and debatable 1/2 side fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*


My cousin got both fans to fit inside his, but he has an x58 mobo, I'm running this older P35 and the CPU socket is just too close.

I dont know anything about the construction of fans, the NZXT ones are sleeve baring? Then I wouldnt want those 140s because they will be horizontal (exhaust in the top of the case)


NZXT's are Rifle baring, so they're fine. Yate's are Sleeve's though. 
Ball Barings are fine for horizontal positioning as well.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


what i suggest filling up in order (maybe we should sticky this on the OP or something)
1 front
1 rear
2 top
second front
1 bottom
optional, and debatable 1/2 side fans.


Right now Im running..

2x 120mm fans on top blowing out
2x 120mm fans running push/pull out back on H50 rad
1x 120mm fan running intake on the front

Now ideally I think Id like to run

2x 140mm fans on top blowing oout (bigger fans)
2x 120mm fans running push/pull on H50 (better fans)
1x 120/140mm on front intake (does it support 140?)
1x 120/140mm on bottom for intake (does it support 140?)

Ill be home relatively soon so I can check it out but Id like to just order this stuff already if you guys got the answers.


----------



## Tator Tot

The front of the case only supports 120mm fans.

And the floor supports 140mm if you take off that fan holder thing. Otherwise, just 120mm


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The front of the case only supports 120mm fans.

And the floor supports 140mm if you take off that fan holder thing. Otherwise, just 120mm


so where can you get a replacement filter for the holes?
might want some in the front too if possible

anyone know?


----------



## sepheroth003

Ok made it home. Now I got another problem. 1 of the fans on the rad right now is the one that came with the H50, it runs off the CPU header (4 pin). So I probably cant replace that one, so should that be the push or pull one?

I'm leaning towards just buying all Yate loon mediums


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*


Ok made it home. Now I got another problem. 1 of the fans on the rad right now is the one that came with the H50, it runs off the CPU header (4 pin). So I probably cant replace that one, so should that be the push or pull one?

I'm leaning towards just buying all Yate loon mediums


well i think u should have same speed fans on the push pull, if anything just stick that one in the front of something and get the yates


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

you can just plug a 3 pin or even 2 pin fan into the 4 pin CPU fan header with no problems.

ed: oh and you can use the 4 pin on 3 pin headers too, so long as there's room around it.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
you can just plug a 3 pin or even 2 pin fan into the 4 pin CPU fan header with no problems.

ed: oh and you can use the 4 pin on 3 pin headers too, so long as there's room around it.

Oh thanks, didnt know a 3 pin would work on that header.

Well I ordered my 5850, Im going to do more research on fans tomorrow. Theres just so much information, so Im going review hunting at work.


----------



## godofdeath

are the filters in the front good?


----------



## spectre023

so does anyone have any advice on making the wires from the power switch and usb and such less visible? try as i might, they just glare at me lol. check the mod link in my sig... you'll see what i mean i think.
edit.. nvm.. its a bit dark. i'll try to find a better pic


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*


Ok made it home. Now I got another problem. 1 of the fans on the rad right now is the one that came with the H50, it runs off the CPU header (4 pin). So I probably cant replace that one, so should that be the push or pull one?

I'm leaning towards just buying all Yate loon mediums


I would go with the Rosewill fan's they'd be better for the H50.

Also, you can run 2 of those Rosewill fans on the 4pin header of your board if you get a 3pin Y splitter. (or if you go PWM fans you can get a 4pin Y Splitter)

The 4pin PWM header on your board has a max of 1Amp IIRC, so most 2 fan combos will work on it. 

 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


are the filters in the front good?


In the front of the CM690?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spectre023*


so does anyone have any advice on making the wires from the power switch and usb and such less visible? try as i might, they just glare at me lol. check the mod link in my sig... you'll see what i mean i think. 
edit.. nvm.. its a bit dark. i'll try to find a better pic


Well what I did was pushed them tight against the front metal panel and then led them across the floor of the case.
then I put them through the little cut out at the bottom of the mobo tray and led them around the back and through the square ish hole at the bottom of the motherboard.

I'll take a better pic tonight to show you what I'm talking about. But it under construction ATM I'm adding a Crazy Frog electronic noise maker so that when you hit the power button it does the whole crazy frog motor noise.

http://www.overclock.net/6576105-post5989.html

This is what it looks like now after my upgrade.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

hey guys, guess what i'm having for dinner tonight.

Yeah that's right...

BACON!


----------



## smash_mouth01

What like Ch33z_n_ Bacon pie lol, and I'm having a marinara pizza.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I would go with the Rosewill fan's they'd be better for the H50.

Also, you can run 2 of those Rosewill fans on the 4pin header of your board if you get a 3pin Y splitter. (or if you go PWM fans you can get a 4pin Y Splitter)


Nice, rep+ that will allow me to not install another set of molex connectors to my PSU. The back of my case is getting quiet full and I like how clean it is now so I dont want to run any on the inside. I already have to install another 6pin connector for the 5850.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Also, you can run 2 of those Rosewill fans on the 4pin header of your board if you get a 3pin Y splitter. (or if you go PWM fans you can get a 4pin Y Splitter)

The 4pin PWM header on your board has a max of 1Amp IIRC, so most 2 fan combos will work on it.

Be careful when using Y splitters on headers. You can blow your motherboard if you use too many fans. Do not exceed 2 medium performance fans per header on most motherboards.


----------



## vinaypro

Guys will Thermalright Venomous-X fit into case or will be too tight or not at all? It has 160mm height.


----------



## btwalter

it'll fit. you wont be able to use the top side panel fan slot though. my tuniq is .5cm shorter and fits just fine without that fan there.


----------



## vinaypro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btwalter* 
it'll fit. you wont be able to use the top side panel fan slot though. my tuniq is .5cm shorter and fits just fine without that fan there.

Thanks..
I have the with arcylic window, so the fan wont be a problem.


----------



## godofdeath

billion questions time

1) what filter is recommended for 120mm and 140mm
2) where can i get some fan to molex cables? I'm looking to hook them up to molexes instead of y splitting them on 1 fan thing
3) where can i get a ~1 ft long male to female molex?
4) is there something i can use to cable manage the back? like some sort of screwed on clip or something?
5) how fat should a cable/s be, i feel that the 24pin cable sleeved is a little too fat and bulging up the case
6) where should I cut to get better cable management?
7) anyone got tools i can borrow?

might be more q's later


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


billion questions time

1) what filter is recommended for 120mm and 140mm
2) where can i get some fan to molex cables? I'm looking to hook them up to molexes instead of y splitting them on 1 fan thing
3) where can i get a ~1 ft long male to female molex?
4) is there something i can use to cable manage the back? like some sort of screwed on clip or something?
5) how fat should a cable/s be, i feel that the 24pin cable sleeved is a little too fat and bulging up the case
6) where should I cut to get better cable management?
7) anyone got tools i can borrow?

might be more q's later










The only questions I can answer are 4 and 5 (and consequently, #6):

*4 - *Believe it or not, this isn't necessary. I mean, you can use zip-ties or strong tape, but since nobody sees it, it doesn't have to be pretty.

*5 - *everyone's 24-pin makes the "rear" side panel do that. Just make sure that the cable isn't on top of other cables and that other cables aren't on top of the 24-pin for the best results. But it's perfectly ok for it to be bulging a little bit.

*6 - *So, even though some people make cuts, I feel that it's not _necessary_ even though it can be quite desired.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The only questions I can answer are 4 and 5 (and consequently, #6):

*4 - *Believe it or not, this isn't necessary. I mean, you can use zip-ties or strong tape, but since nobody sees it, it doesn't have to be pretty.

*5 - *everyone's 24-pin makes the "rear" side panel do that. Just make sure that the cable isn't on top of other cables and that other cables aren't on top of the 24-pin for the best results. But it's perfectly ok for it to be bulging a little bit.

*6 - *So, even though some people make cuts, I feel that it's not _necessary_ even though it can be quite desired.


i actually wanna expand the bottom psu one, its so small, the stupid 24 pin is a space hog


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i actually wanna expand the bottom psu one, its so small, the stupid 24 pin is a space hog


Indeed it is. I admit that it's extremely tight for me, but I can still fit every cable through there. Although, the cables had to be pulled through in a specific order. But thankfully I have a Corsair HX series PSU.


----------



## Danny Boy

Which side panel is better out of these 2, my cm 690 arrives thursday

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=322

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=460

I dont like the factory panel on the side, and i know it probobly has been asked before, but how many fans(and size) can you mount in the 690.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Which side panel is better out of these 2, my cm 690 arrives thursday

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=322

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=460

I dont like the factory panel on the side, and i know it probobly has been asked before, but how many fans(and size) can you mount in the 690.

can i have ur factory panel my doesnt seem to fit that well for some reason, the part where u put in the thumb screws has like extra space and its not aligned that well


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Which side panel is better out of these 2, my cm 690 arrives thursday

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=322

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=460

I dont like the factory panel on the side, and i know it probobly has been asked before, but how many fans(and size) can you mount in the 690.

Only the first one will work with the CM690, the other is for the CM692.

Also, CM690 stock will do:
1 x 120mm Front
2 x 120mm Side Panel
1 x 120mm Floor
1 x 120mm Back
2 x 140mm Top
1 x 80x15 behind mobo.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Only the first one will work with the CM690, the other is for the CM692.

Also, CM690 stock will do:
1 x 120mm Front
2 x 120mm Side Panel
1 x 120mm Floor
1 x 120mm Back
2 x 140mm Top
1 x 80x15 behind mobo.

i thought the floor could do 140 also?


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Which side panel is better out of these 2, my cm 690 arrives thursday

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=322

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=460

I dont like the factory panel on the side, and i know it probobly has been asked before, but how many fans(and size) can you mount in the 690.

Only the first one will fit. I'm getting in on the 12th









And I believe its 8 with the stock panel, 7 with window


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i thought the floor could do 140 also?


it can, as can the top and side.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i thought the floor could do 140 also?


It can, but you need to take off the fan holder, and many PSU's run into it.


----------



## godofdeath

hm then should i bother with a bottom 140 or just keep the 120?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


hm then should i bother with a bottom 140 or just keep the 120?


It can really be just a matter of what's needed. But it can also be determined by what's underneath your case too: if there's carpet, then don't put a fan there because the dust build-up is immense. If there's no carpet or if it's on your desk, then it can be determined by whether or not you need the extra help in keeping the temperatures low.

In most situations, three 120mm fans in the front, side and rear are absolutely plenty.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Only the first one will work with the CM690, the other is for the CM692.

Also, CM690 stock will do:
1 x 120mm Front
2 x 120mm Side Panel
1 x 120mm Floor
1 x 120mm Back
2 x 140mm Top
1 x 80x15 behind mobo.


Unless I'm wrong, your wrong.

The CM690 will do:
2x80mm -140mm Side
2x80mm -140mm Top
1x120mm Front
1x80mm -120mm Rear
1x80x15 Behind Mobo
1x140 Bottom


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Unless I'm wrong, your wrong.

The CM690 will do:
2x80mm -140mm Side
2x80mm -140mm Top
1x120mm Front
1x80mm -120mm Rear
1x80x15 Behind Mobo
1x140 Bottom


We're both right, but you gave ranges. Most people don't use small fans though.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It can really be just a matter of what's needed. But it can also be determined by what's underneath your case too: if there's carpet, then don't put a fan there because the dust build-up is immense. If there's no carpet or if it's on your desk, then it can be determined by whether or not you need the extra help in keeping the temperatures low.

In most situations, three 120mm fans in the front, side and rear are absolutely plenty.


guess i will, since its on my desk

recommend me 120 and 140 filters?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

speaking of dust buildup, there's a pretty horrendous amount built up on my 5.25" bay covers, presumably cause of the negative pressure and fan there...


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

interesting


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


interesting










unlike your case


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


guess i will, since its on my desk

recommend me 120 and 140 filters?


The stock 120mm filter is sufficient.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


unlike your case


hey, it's the performance that matters







+ mods made my case 50% better


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


hey, it's the performance that matters







+ mods made my case 50% better


yeah... thing is the 690 was pretty much built for modding.

also, how do you get performance out of a case







fans?


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


yeah... thing is the 690 was pretty much built for modding.

also, how do you get performance out of a case







fans?


lol, hardware performance you noob


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah... considering my case is cheaper than yours i think i got the better hardware for my money


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


yeah... considering my case is cheaper than yours i think i got the better hardware for my money










idk hes sig system says it has 4 80 mm fans, those are huge and move a ton of air, no way a cm690 with 7-8 120 mm fans could keep up with that performance


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


lol, hardware performance you noob


One question, do you have a CM 690?
Also if rep was an indication of your intellect age yours would be a perfect fit.

So in short don't take a dump in your own backyard.

Hey ch33z do you have a bong up and running ?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


One question, do you have a CM 690?


neg. he has this sexy beast:


----------



## smash_mouth01

What's that a shoe box?

Where you being serious about it being sexy?


----------



## TwoCables

Don't mind Hawk-nVidia: his very first post in this thread was to say _"interesting :lachen:"_, which we know is Post #11390.

In other words: he's just trolling. So, let's move along because there's nothing to see here.


----------



## smash_mouth01

We'll do


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


In other words: he's just trolling. So, let's move along because there's nothing to see here.


What? nah im not trolling at all lol, i was just bored


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


What? nah im not trolling at all lol, i was just bored


Believe it or not, it's very easy to troll without intending to.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Believe it or not, it's very easy to troll without intending to.


Well atleast i have made that clear.... hence not responding to the 6 posts of trolling at me for no reason.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


What's that a shoe box?

Where you being serious about it being sexy?


nup, that was sarcasm


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


Well atleast i have made that clear.... hence not responding to the 6 posts of trolling at me for no reason.


Well hey, you trolled us first.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well hey, you trolled us first.


I still don't understand how you think my first post was trolling?








....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


I still don't understand how you think my first post was trolling?








....


I already said that a person can troll quite easily without even knowing it.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
neg. he has this sexy beast:









ok new rule,

sexy and a picture of that case should not be used together. thats just what i want a case with handles on the top so i can swing my $1,500 gaming rig around doing core 2 quad axle twists


----------



## KG363

Do you even know how to do axel twists?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Yeah, put your car up on a jack and rotate the wheel 360 degrees.
There you go an axle twist...lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
Yeah, put your car up on a jack and rotate the wheel 360 degrees.
There you go an axle twist...lol

^beat me to it


----------



## godofdeath

is there a way to not use the toolless design for the cd drives?
i want to move my card reader up and not have it down there


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is there a way to not use the toolless design for the cd drives?
i want to move my card reader up and not have it down there


Just use screws then? You don't necessarily have to use the toolless design, its just there for convenience.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is there a way to not use the toolless design for the cd drives?
i want to move my card reader up and not have it down there


Fortunately, that 3.5" bay adapter is removable. I mean, you might be able to move it to any part of the bay you wish.


----------



## Floy

I found the 3.5" bay adapter to be very handy when installing my second front fan.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


I found the 3.5" bay adapter to be very handy when installing my second front fan.


how did you do it?

i found using the screws unaligns a lot of stuff


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


how did you do it?

i found using the screws unaligns a lot of stuff


True that when I installed my FDD (wasn't aware at the time of USB bios flashing) the FDD bracket made the FDD stick out 2 mm on one side.


----------



## sepheroth003

So any recommendations on how to mount a fan in the drive bays? I ordered 4x yate Loon 120mm and 3x Nzxt 140mm. Planning on running push/pull in my drive bay, intake lower front 120 and 140 on bottom. Exhaust 120 in back, 2x 140s up top.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*


So any recommendations on how to mount a fan in the drive bays? I ordered 4x yate Loon 120mm and 3x Nzxt 140mm. Planning on running push/pull in my drive bay, intake lower front 120 and 140 on bottom. Exhaust 120 in back, 2x 140s up top.


Zip Ties. Alternatively, if you've ever bought a xigmatek cooler, the foamish thing that the fan sits in makes a great anti vibration mount and fits snugly in the 5.25" bays.


----------



## lgmcben

Hi.

I need help choosing the position for my last exhaust fan. My situation is as follow.

I have 5 fans available for my CM 690.
I'm aiming for 3 intakes and 2 exhaust.
I installed 4 fans in these positions:

- intake -
1. Front (for HDD cooling)
2. Left (for VGA cooling)
3. Bottom

- exhaust -
1. Back (my CPU cooler is Zalman CNPS 10X which blow the air towards this back exhaust fan)
2. .....

*** Question: ***
I have 2 placement options for my last exhaust fan:
- mid top
or
- rear top

Which one do you recommend and why?

I'd choose rear-top because it should help take out the hot air from my Zalman CPU cooler. But the back exhaust fan is already doing that job.

If I choose mid-top, I'm not sure if it will steal cold air form Zalman CPU cooler.

Please give me advice.

Thank you in advance =)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

ok with five fans i think 1 rear exhaust, two top exhaust and two front intake/ one front intake + one bottom intake > positive pressure.


----------



## Icejon

My blue themed CM 690 II Advanced PC internals and another expensive hobby tool - my nail gun. Any thoughts on cable management?









There are 2 x 140mm new model Cooler Master blue led fans, with a CM R4 blue LED fan in exhaust. The front 140mm is on.









I have the new Cooler Master acrylic side window and it shows my X58 mobo nicely while V8 looks huge.









This is why the CM 690 II is darn cool, the top deck is just air! *No silly plastic grate*







like the original CM 690.









The new GX 750 is not modular, so it was fun hiding all the cables. My HD radeon 4670s are in Crossfire X, and my V8 just is hanging. The side panel fan is the old TLF-S12EB Cooler master type.









The new CM 690 II is hecka better than the old 690 IMHO since this build only took me 1 hour to transfer. Lets give team Antec 900, 902 a run for their money.
Share thoughts, feedback, cookies?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

LOL @ the assault rifle


----------



## Floy

To all wondering how I mounted my second front fan in the drive bay, here is a picture. I found the 3.5" drive adapter to be very handy. I just fastened the fan into place with two zipties. Even two it is only connected with two zipties (one per side), it is very sturdy.










With this system, I can easily take the fan out if needed. It's kind of like the removable HDD mount.


----------



## Icejon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


LOL @ the assault rifle


Someone has to fight teh zombies. I think of it like a nail gun and the nails that come out of it are just going really really fast.


----------



## KG363

For the CM 690 II, Do those black "T's" that cross the fans get annoying? Would I be able to cut them off? Or do they look better in person


----------



## Chunderface

They look fine imo no need to cut them


----------



## Danny Boy

Ok, i have a CM 690 arriving today and i have nothing to go in it for now so i figure i should start modding it. My questions are, what are the main mods needed for better cable managment and also, i have 2 huge 250MM Blue LED fans, and would like to mod the side panel so i can install one of them...any ideas best placement for it??


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Ok, i have a CM 690 arriving today and i have nothing to go in it for now so i figure i should start modding it. My questions are, what are the main mods needed for better cable managment and also, i have 2 huge 250MM Blue LED fans, and would like to mod the side panel so i can install one of them...any ideas best placement for it??


Over your video card area is very good. CF or not, it will lower your temps


----------



## Casper123

Hey add me please, i received my UPS order on Monday and am waiting till i get my new MB in till i put it all together. Ill post pics of the case on saturday


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Casper123*


Hey add me please, i received my UPS order on Monday and am waiting till i get my new MB in till i put it all together. Ill post pics of the case on saturday


I suggest reading the OP.


----------



## theCanadian

@Danny Boy. There are a couple quick ones that come to mind. Cutting out a hole in the mobo tray where the CPU is for easy access to the bracket so you wont have to take the mobo out and mess up your cable management.

Some people like to enlarge the bottom cable hole next to the PSU as the stock one can be a little bit tight.

Might want to punch a hole or two in the area to the right of the mobo for your SATA devices.

To improve airflow of the top fan placements, alot of people will cut out the honeycomb there, it can also help to reduce vibrations.

If you intend to use side mount fans, you might want to enlarge the fan mounting holes and put in a 1/4" inner diameter rubber grommet as that side-panel tends to amplify vibrations. If you want to use a high speed fan here, it's pretty much mandatory. You can do this on the side panels too.

A very cool sound dampening idea is to spray the inside of your case with "Rubberized Undercoating". It makes it look better too. But do some practice first, as its a little harder than paint to keep the stuff evenly coated.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Ok, i have a CM 690 arriving today and i have nothing to go in it for now so i figure i should start modding it. My questions are, what are the main mods needed for better cable managment and also, i have 2 huge 250MM Blue LED fans, and would like to mod the side panel so i can install one of them...any ideas best placement for it??

1: cut out fan honeycomb at the top and in the front
2: mod in a 120mm fan in the bottom three 5.25" bays using zip ties
3: enlarge PSU cable hole
4: cut more holes near the edge of where the motherboard would be for epic cable management
5: paint the interior - conventional paint is good, but plasti dip (the rubberised undercoating canadian is referring to)

for side panel fans, i suggest putting one over the CPU/RAM (seeing as how you don't have a huge vertical heatsink) and one over the GPU(s).


----------



## spectre023

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
Well what I did was pushed them tight against the front metal panel and then led them across the floor of the case.
then I put them through the little cut out at the bottom of the mobo tray and led them around the back and through the square ish hole at the bottom of the motherboard.

I'll take a better pic tonight to show you what I'm talking about. But it under construction ATM I'm adding a Crazy Frog electronic noise maker so that when you hit the power button it does the whole crazy frog motor noise.

http://www.overclock.net/6576105-post5989.html

This is what it looks like now after my upgrade.










if youre serious about the crazy frog thing... that is the greatest idea ever..

the idea itself deserves rep.. lol..

and for the cable management idea. haha thanks


----------



## EnzoLT

i had one since release!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnzoLT* 
i had one since release!

When was that, exactly?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Looks very clean smash mouth. That IDE cable irks me a bit though >.<


----------



## EnzoLT

got it around 2 years ago when MC had a sale on it. ill post pics whenever possible


----------



## ahmedelbehery

good thread


----------



## mitchbowman

In Order

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
please help
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
what is the meaning of Bumped


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
Of the misfortune I'm not that good English and I can not understand this talk


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
OK i will do


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
good thread

I'm thinking he is ether a troll








or just throwing of at this club








if not its one heck of a language barrier









EDIT: let's not forget the r.a.m incident as well


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
In Order

I'm thinking he is ether a troll








or just throwing of at this club








if not its one heck of a language barrier









EDIT: let's not forget the r.a.m incident as well


sorry i dont speake english excuse me


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


If you intend to use side mount fans, you might want to enlarge the fan mounting holes and put in a 1/4" inner diameter rubber grommet as that *side-panel* tends to amplify vibrations. If you want to use a high speed fan here, it's pretty much mandatory. You can do this on the *side panels* too.


You got many side panels there ?


----------



## godofdeath

where can you get another 3.5 inch drive bay converter thing?


----------



## Markus

Don't think you can buy them separately.. You'll probably have to ask someone with a 690 if they could sell theirs to you.


----------



## Floy

I actually have one converter which I am not using at all. It's not from Cooler Master though, it's just a generic cheap one that I bought some time ago.

It's plastic, but it seems like it should get the job done.


----------



## Markus

Well there you go.








It may not fit in a hundred percent, but at least it's better than nothing.









Of course, if you like, you could try using one of the 5.25" (correct me if I'm wrong) bay covers and bend / cut it to fit.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
You got many side panels there ?









That last sentence was actually an edit. I meant to say you can put undercoating on the side-panels as well as the chassis to reduce vibrations.


----------



## Markus

Ah, I see.
That's a good idea actually.








When I get around to getting the plasti-dip I'll spray every single part that isn't black already I think.


----------



## godofdeath

how much room is in between the back metal sheet and the side panel?

I need to do some serious cable management and was looking things like tie mounts and such an was afraid they would be too high


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Casper123*


Hey add me please, i received my UPS order on Monday and am waiting till i get my new MB in till i put it all together. Ill post pics of the case on saturday


To be added, follow the instructions in the OP of this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-690-club.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


good thread


Would you please stop? Seriously: stop posting in here. I know that the only reason you're posting in here is so that you can get more help in your threads.

Again: POST A REPLY TO YOUR THREADS WITH THE WORD "Bump." Everyone will understand. Do this one time every 6 or 12 hours.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


I'm thinking he is ether a troll








or just throwing of at this club








if not its one heck of a language barrier









EDIT: let's not forget the r.a.m incident as well


Maybe. I admit that a part of me is convinced that he's nothing more than a troll, but the other part is giving him the benefit of the doubt. But that other side has no patience left.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


sorry i dont speake english excuse me


If you don't speak English, then why are you on an English-speaking message board? If you don't speak English, then how were you able to form that sentence telling him that you don't speak English?

Anyway, *STOP POSTING IN THIS THREAD JUST TO GET MORE REPLIES TO YOUR THREADS.* Is that clear? Should I use pictures instead?


----------



## xDuBz

can i ask the owner or admin of this fan club to move me to MODDED







.

i made a window side panel
and i cut the plastic comb thingy in front and on top of the case
i added a 120mm fan in the window i made


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


To be added, follow the instructions in the OP of this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-690-club.html

Would you please stop? Seriously: stop posting in here. I know that the only reason you're posting in here is so that you can get more help in your threads.

Again: POST A REPLY TO YOUR THREADS WITH THE WORD "Bump." Everyone will understand. *Do this one time every 6 or 12 hours.
*
Maybe. I admit that a part of me is convinced that he's nothing more than a troll, but the other part is giving him the benefit of the doubt. But that other side has no patience left.

If you don't speak English, then why are you on an English-speaking message board? If you don't speak English, then how were you able to form that sentence telling him that you don't speak English?

Anyway, *STOP POSTING IN THIS THREAD JUST TO GET MORE REPLIES TO YOUR THREADS.* Is that clear? Should I use pictures instead?


the rule is once every 24 hours. No more.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDuBz*


can i ask the owner or admin of this fan club to move me to MODDED







.

i made a window side panel
and i cut the plastic comb thingy in front and on top of the case
i added a 120mm fan in the window i made










you'll have to PM him with pics or a link to a post with pics.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
the rule is once every 24 hours. No more.

It doesn't say anything about this in the rules. The only rules that specifically talk about this are the rules for the marketplace threads.

Or, can you just show me where it says this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xDuBz* 
can i ask the owner or admin of this fan club to move me to MODDED







.

i made a window side panel
and i cut the plastic comb thingy in front and on top of the case
i added a 120mm fan in the window i made









you'll have to PM him with pics or a link to a post with pics.

xDuBz: When you give him the link, use the Post #, *not the "permalink"*.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It doesn't say anything about this in the rules. The only rules that specifically talk about this are the rules for the marketplace threads.

Or, can you just show me where it says this?

xDuBz: When you give him the link, use the Post #, *not the "permalink"*.

i don't know, it's just an enforced rule. ask a mod.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i don't know, it's just an enforced rule. ask a mod.

The only time I've ever seen it truly enforced is in the marketplace. However, I've always known that it specifically mentions it in those rules. But concerning the Terms of Service / Forum Rules, it says nothing about it.

To be honest, I agree with their enforcement for all of the forums because then people might think that they can just bump their thread once every 5 minutes. So, I would actually like to see it be included and defined in the Terms of Service / Forum Rules.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The only time I've ever seen it truly enforced is in the marketplace. However, I've always known that it specifically mentions it in those rules. But concerning the Terms of Service / Forum Rules, it says nothing about it.

To be honest, I agree with their enforcement for all of the forums because then people might think that they can just bump their thread once every 5 minutes. So, I would actually like to see it be included and defined in the Terms of Service / Forum Rules.


just look at all these...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


just look at all these...


I looked at the first few, and none of those people are Forum Moderators, Senior Moderators or anything like that. The one guy was an editor, the other was a gameserver mod and the others were just people like us.

So again, read the Terms of Service / Forum Rules; it doesn't say anything about this. It doesn't even _hint_ at it. The only rules that talk about this are the Marketplace Rules as seen here: http://www.overclock.net/marketplace...vised-new.html. Or, see #15 in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/marketplace...raphrased.html

There is no specific rule that pertains to the rest of this message board. But it's still really irritating for people to be impatient, so it's strongly preferred by the staff and most established OCN members that people wait at least 6-12 hours between bumps.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

ok whatever. How is your "every 6 or 12 hours" any more proven/accurate?


----------



## Inglewood78




----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


ok whatever. How is your "every 6 or 12 hours" any more proven/accurate?


Common sense? I never said it was written down or accurate or anything. I'm just saying that there's nothing in the general rules for Overclock.net that says this.

But I added to my reply above. I apologize (because there's a big picture now







).

If you want to discuss this point further, then I can certainly ask Chipp, Burn or The Manual or one of the Senior Moderators. Perhaps they'll be able to explain this better.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

The way I understand it, outside the OCN Marketplace it's an IMPLIED rule that appears to be loosely (and, at best, randomly) enforced. It's not worth arguing about, tbh.

Inglewood78, you've made some great use of the space in that thing; just need a better block and you'll be set for a long while.


----------



## xDuBz

heres the picture of the window panel i did








ahmm for the combs.. ill take a picture tomorrow cause its almost 5 am here >.<


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


The way I understand it, outside the OCN Marketplace it's an IMPLIED rule that appears to be loosely (and, at best, randomly) enforced. It's not worth arguing about, tbh.


I've never seen it enforced outside of the marketplace nor have I ever _heard_ of it being enforced outside of the marketplace, so this is where I got the impression that it was more or less a preference of the staff (and many members).


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


The way I understand it, outside the OCN Marketplace it's an IMPLIED rule that appears to be loosely (and, at best, randomly) enforced. It's not worth arguing about, tbh.

Inglewood78, you've made some great use of the space in that thing; just need a better block and you'll be set for a long while.










The TDX is classic though







(haha).

I'd like to add a 5870 block eventually but would have to add a new rad for the added heat...just have to figure out a good space for it.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I've never seen it enforced outside of the marketplace nor have I ever _heard_ of it being enforced outside of the marketplace, so this is where I got the impression that it was more or less a preference of the staff (and many members).


That's pretty close to how it is, yes. Still, it does get a bit annoying with the person that asks about a case, then bumps every 5 minutes. Unless it's like a "I've got the wife's CC right here and I MUST order NOW" kinda thing, I don't see the point in bumping that often.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*


The TDX is classic though







(haha).


Eh, I dunno. For the same money you can get a Heatkiller 3.0LC, and that thing looks a LOT better and performs with the top 5 or 6, too.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*












That looks really good


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


That looks really good










I agree! It's almost like one of those Million Dollar PCs!.


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Eh, I dunno. For the same money you can get a Heatkiller 3.0LC, and that thing looks a LOT better and performs with the top 5 or 6, too.


Yea, I'm only using the TDX b/c I got a deal on the DD 4404 H2O kit and that's the block that it came with. I'll eventually swap it out for a HK or EK Sup.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

You'll have to post a new pic when you do, you've made everything look really nice and that TDX just distracts too much.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I agree! It's almost like one of those Million Dollar PCs!.


wow, never seen that site before! Some of the systems look awesome









Inglewood78, can you post some more pics?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*


http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz133/Inglewood78/CIMG4454.jpg


wow... epic rig and epic photography









also, can we not quote the picture 10 times in the next few hours...

ed: oh and what's that red stuff in the cable management holes such as the one near the RAM?


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


wow, never seen that site before! Some of the systems look awesome









Inglewood78, can you post some more pics?


I did link some other pics on my thread over in the H2O section.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...irst-loop.html

If anyone is curious, I am using this pump top (http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=934). It's attached to my rad on the bottom of the case.


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


ed: oh and what's that red stuff in the cable management holes such as the one near the RAM?


Oh, thats just the opening in the back of my case. I have a red accent wall in my office. I don't have the back panel on, so you can see my red wall through that opening in the back of the case


----------



## CinderellaBoy

I've had mine for about 2 months, not sure if it counts as modded , all I've done so far is to remove the plastic grilles from front & top. I also moved one inside fan for the GPU and and added the obligatory hood ornament that's attached to every other grille around here. LOL This was only my third build and my first real attempt at cable management, so keep that in mind.


----------



## grazz1984

the badge dont make up for the mess inside your case pal!!


----------



## CinderellaBoy

I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CinderellaBoy* 
I'm always open to suggestions.

That molex plug on your board is useless, you can stop using it.

And either paint the inside black, or use Plastidip.

Also, get rid of those big clips, and just use zip or twisty ties.


----------



## CinderellaBoy

Will do on the clip removal and zip ties. I'm not real motivated when it comes to painting the interior (the right way anyway).That,and I have my sights set on CM Scout soon as I can fit it in the budget. The manual for my board says that molex is for my video card, does that mean the on board video? Also, since my video card doesn't have a it's own plug, am I to assume it gets power directly through the PCI?


----------



## KG363

I have the molex graphics power plug plugged in on my board as well. It would have to serve a purpose, wouldn't it?


----------



## CinderellaBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That molex plug on your board is useless, you can stop using it.

And either paint the inside black, or use Plastidip.

Also, get rid of those big clips, and just use zip or twisty ties.

Done and done. Thanx for the heads up on the molex connector!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Pretty good cable management, but i think those sata cables could go behind the tray... oh well still looks neat.


----------



## godofdeath

is there a right angle molex 4 pin thing?
my board needs a molex and im trying to keep it clean lol


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is there a right angle molex 4 pin thing?
my board needs a molex and im trying to keep it clean lol


Yes, but you have to wire them yourself. http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/Molex_Plugs.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CinderellaBoy*


Will do on the clip removal and zip ties. I'm not real motivated when it comes to painting the interior (the right way anyway).That,and I have my sights set on CM Scout soon as I can fit it in the budget. The manual for my board says that molex is for my video card, does that mean the on board video? Also, since my video card doesn't have a it's own plug, am I to assume it gets power directly through the PCI?


IGP gets power through the 24pin Mobo connector. And So do your GPU, it gets power through the PCIe slot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I have the molex graphics power plug plugged in on my board as well. It would have to serve a purpose, wouldn't it?


A molex connector is supposed to be for when you're running two cards in SLi/CrossfireX that do not have separate PCIe power plugs. Though, they are never needed as it was only a design impliment for future proofing.

As PCIe 1.x = 75w for 16 Lanes
PCIe 2.x = 150w for 16 Lanes

The design purpose was to keep things flowing for future generation of Videocards just in case.

But ATi & nVidia stick to the original 75w limit and choose not to pass it to ensure compatibility with all boards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CinderellaBoy*


Done and done. Thanx for the heads up on the molex connector!


That's good work. It's tidy and neat. Everythings out of the way and held in place well.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is there a right angle molex 4 pin thing?
my board needs a molex and im trying to keep it clean lol


Yeah check here
http://www.adpmods.com/Right-Angle-Molex-p-1-c-172.html


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Yes, but you have to wire them yourself. http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/Molex_Plugs.html


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/76...387s1001#blank

is that it

omg i shoulda ordered it yesterday if it is with my order ugh
but then again i dont have a molex tool lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/76...387s1001#blank

is that it

omg i shoulda ordered it yesterday if it is with my order ugh
but then again i dont have a molex tool lol

Yeah, those are the connectors. They're pretty nice, and not that hard. FYI, you can pin removal with a paper clip.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Yeah, those are the connectors. They're pretty nice, and not that hard. FYI, you can pin removal with a paper clip.

really u can remove molex like that?

ok ill get it a whirl on some spare molexes


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
really u can remove molex like that?

ok ill get it a whirl on some spare molexes

Make sure they're thick/stiff. But yes you can do it.

All you're doing is sticking it in the molex plug and depressing a small piece of metal.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Make sure they're thick/stiff. But yes you can do it.

All you're doing is sticking it in the molex plug and depressing a small piece of metal.

is it just one piece of metal or more like i know the pci kind has 2 pieces

and where do you even poke?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is it just one piece of metal or more like i know the pci kind has 2 pieces

and where do you even poke?


It's hard to explain without photos to use, but you depress small barbs on the inside (3) and just pull the molex pin through.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's hard to explain without photos to use, but you depress small barbs on the inside (3) and just pull the molex pin through.


ill be lazy n just ebay one lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ill be lazy n just ebay one lol


They're cheap, you can grab them for 3 and it is easier.

Sunbeam has a PSU mod kit that's cheap though. All PSU cables for cheap.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


They're cheap, you can grab them for 3 and it is easier.

Sunbeam has a PSU mod kit that's cheap though. All PSU cables for cheap.


where is it sold for 3? ebay is like 8 with like 10% off if i use cashback and stuff


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


where is it sold for 3? ebay is like 8 with like 10% off if i use cashback and stuff


It depends, you just have to find them.

http://www.anartik.com/momapinre.html

That's one right there, $3.50.


----------



## CinderellaBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Pretty good cable management, but i think those sata cables could go behind the tray... oh well still looks neat.


OK so Im bored today and thinking you guys have great ideas, so here's my last one for the night LOL.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It depends, you just have to find them.

http://www.anartik.com/momapinre.html

That's one right there, $3.50.


lol its still like 8 bucks once shipping is factored in

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CinderellaBoy*


OK so Im bored today and thinking you guys have great ideas, so here's my last one for the night LOL.












nice cable management, i need to do some once all my fans and stuff come in


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CinderellaBoy*


OK so Im bored today and thinking you guys have great ideas, so here's my last one for the night LOL.











Very nice. I don't like the brown PCB however. MSI boards just look ugly to me. Can I request a picture of how you mounted that 120mm fan in your drive bay?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Very nice. I don't like the brown PCB however. MSI boards just look ugly to me.


lol

i think i might go get some vented pci covers


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


lol

i think i might go get some vented pci covers


Don't they can disrupt airflow.

Unless you have a back to front type flow going on. Or a GPU which doesn't vent out the back.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Don't they can disrupt airflow.

Unless you have a back to front type flow going on. Or a GPU which doesn't vent out the back.


ok good to know


----------



## hitoriko

Another CM690 member!

picked it up used from ebay in AUST for $65 AUD








good condition just waiting on the rest of my bits and pieces to put into it


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Another CM690 member!

picked it up used from ebay in AUST for $65 AUD








good condition just waiting on the rest of my bits and pieces to put into it


welcome
now show pics 
which i need to do

i wish i was in Australia also, then i can get some items i need for my comp


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

All your 690's are belong to me. That is all.


----------



## hitoriko

pics when its put together


----------



## godofdeath

is there any filter for the psu?
or should there be one?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is there any filter for the cpu?
or should there be one?


How do you mean?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


How do you mean?


woops meant psu


----------



## Markus

Well as far as I know, in the 690 II there's a removable filter for the psu. In the CM 690 original there isn't though.

As to if you need it or not, I can't tell you. But if you have your case on something other than a rug, you'll be fine. I got my computer sitting at my desk, well really only a piece of wood about 10-15 centimetres off the floor, and the last time I switched stuff in my case I took a look inside the PSU. Only a little dust residue on the fan, nowhere else. So in my opinion, no, you do not *need* a filter for your PSU. Especially not if you have it mounted so it sucks air from inside the case and blows it out the back.









Edit: If anything was unclear, I apologize, haven't slept for 43 hours so now I'm gonna go to bed and sleep for a loong time. Nighty night guys and girls.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey guys,

a few weeks ago i build a pc for a friend.
He has got the cm590, but its the same from the inside, only the bays are a bit different.
So here are a few pics i would like to share:

The cable management from the back:









Me having some fun unboxing his awsome hardware:









The interior of the case, with pretty nice cable management imo:
(like said below, i would put the other cables trough the hole if i had time to do it, but i thought about it too late







)









And now the coolest part, this is a corsair HX850W, 18cm long, fitted inside this chassis, without a single cut. If i would redo this, i would put the modular cables trough the hole too, but my mate didnt allow me to do it...xD









Specs:
Amd phenom II X4 965BE cooled by a Coolermaster V8
Asus motherboard
8gig corsair dominator 1333mhz ram
Asus hd5770 cucore 1gig 
Corsair HX850W
a lot of fans and a fan controller
And a coolermaster cm590


----------



## theCanadian

There is a 590 Club.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


There is a 590 Club. Just judging by the bad colors on the MOBO, MSI?


i know m8, but its not about the case itselve, its for the cables and the psu fitting in there








i thought it wouldnt fit without cutting the hole, like many of us do, but it does fit.
Btw, i never had anything to do with the 590 club, but i owned a 690, so this is my favorite club on ocn


----------



## theCanadian

Granted.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Granted.


Thanx


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is there any filter for the psu?
or should there be one?


For the HX520W, no filter is needed. I mean, some lower quality power supplies have a fan that spins pretty fast most of the time, but I imagine that the fan in your HX520W hardly ever spins all that fast.

However, if you find that you can hear it spinning most of the time, or perhaps like half of the time or something - and if your rig is on carpet or a rug - then I would say that you may want to filter it somehow.

One way you can filter it is to ghetto-rig some pantyhose (cut a circle out of some pantyhose) on the bottom of the case so that it can filter any dust. This way you don't have to remove the PSU at all!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

K time for me to re-post with my new case. No laughing please









This is my 690 2 in its current state.









She's getting sanded pretty soon and will then be off to the powdercoaters. The stock paint job was terrible









And a few pictures to show that those parts really do belong to this case haha









Test fitting of a water loop I had in mind ^^










That's as much of me as you'll probably ever see







Those cables were ridiculously long though. Chopped about 20 cm out of them and soldered the cables back together again









When the build is finished, I shall post back here again and have myself moved from the CM 690 list to the CM 690 2 modded list


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

You have beautiful hands. i mean nipples...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


You have beautiful hands. i mean nipples...


I see what you did there....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

and it took you three minutes to figure it out?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


and it took you three minutes to figure it out?










Nope, got an e-mail instantly and white text shows up black in there


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

sad face


----------



## TwoCables

pwnd.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


pwnd.


at least i don't have two penises...


----------



## bobfig

sad part is i kinda wished i did.... double the pleasure if you catch my drift.


----------



## theCanadian




----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha




----------



## bobfig

lulz


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

That's right bobfig. Sometimes palms just aren't enough.


----------



## xlr8ter

Updated

Added water loop:


----------



## KG363

That looks very nice!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


Updated

Added water loop:


























those tubes look weird and really bendy

but nice job


----------



## xlr8ter

Thank you!

@godofdeath: Yeah, they're norprene tubes. VERY bendy!


----------



## godofdeath

is there 2 different types of front fan holders?

after looking through some pictures, I realized some people on the front fan has a black one with a mesh filter, but mine is a metal one with the honeycomb holes


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is there 2 different types of front fan holders?

after looking through some pictures, I realized some people on the front fan has a black one with a mesh filter, but mine is a metal one with the honeycomb holes


yeah, most of us have cut out the honeycomb


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


at least i don't have two penises...


Don't worry. You'll get your second one someday. It's a rite of passage or something.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


sad part is i kinda wished i did.... double the pleasure if you catch my drift.


For some reason, that reminded me of those Double Mint gum commercials.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


That's right bobfig. Sometimes palms just aren't enough.


But sometimes, 2 palms are plenty.

I could be talking about trees here.


----------



## ThaJoker

ears1991 said:


> Finally got my 690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All lights controlled by the built in fan LED switch*
> Will post some more pics after ive sorted the cables properly
> 
> 
> 
> Hey how did you hooke em all up to the led switch!! im a nub be gentle.
> PS: could i hook all my antec tri-cool led fans to it aswell as my 2 cold cathodes?


----------



## ears1991

http://www.overclock.net/8398167-post8.html
you could but the fans would be on or off, as the leds are on the same circuit as the fan (unless you get fans like the cm ones with the on off switch)


----------



## KG363

I just got a window panel for my birthday today. Pics when I have time. And I get my sound card tonight


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I just got a window panel for my birthday today. Pics when I have time. And I get my sound card tonight









HAPPY B-DAY


----------



## KG363

lol thanks! It looks better than I thought it would. It shows more than I thought it would


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


lol thanks! It looks better than I thought it would. It shows more than I thought it would


Sweet b'day present







My parents wouldn't know what to get, let alone where to look.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Sweet b'day present







My parents wouldn't know what to get, let alone where to look.

Trust me, my dad wouldn't either. I gave him links, which he couldn't figure out how to open









I think he just had his secretary order it


----------



## KG363

Sorry for bad quality/lighting/photography
































Feel free to criticize my wiring and stuff like that

I won't get the sound card until later tonight so it's not in there yet


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Sorry for bad quality/lighting/photography

Feel free to criticize my wiring and stuff like that

I won't get the sound card until later tonight so it's not in there yet


Nice rig, man









Why u don't use the back exhaust? No difference on your temps?

Anyway, cable management looks pretty decent. Better than mine by a long shot (will post some updates here by next week).


----------



## KG363

Thanks! I don't use the back fan because i don't have another fan. I forgot I didn't have one there









I think I'll pick one up from compusa later this week


----------



## wingman1659

first ever Cable management attempt


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wingman1659* 









first ever Cable management attempt









how many cables are running into that gfx card?


----------



## realcyberbob

This may be a dumb question, but since when does a BFG GTS 250 require the power of 2 pci-e's?

Edit: Apparently the sig system isn't the same as in the pic, lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
how many cables are running into that gfx card?

Two power cables. Look closer.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *realcyberbob* 
This may be a dumb question, but since when does a BFG GTS 250 require the power of 2 pci-e's?

Edit: Apparently the sig system isn't the same as in the pic, lol.

That's wingman1659's system.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Two power cables. Look closer.










isn't one of the cables looping, showing that it needs like 2 plugs in it, and you only see 2 cables 1 looping and 1 from psu maybe, so yea...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


isn't one of the cables looping, showing that it needs like 2 plugs in it, and you only see 2 cables 1 looping and 1 from psu maybe, so yea...


Well, it's technically just 1 cable with all of the wires inside of it for all of the PCI-E connector pins thingies.

Err, I mean, 1 big cable with 24 wires inside. Or, maybe it's just 12. Either way, look closer. hehe

I'm so sleepy that I can't even talk.


----------



## sepheroth003

Well installed all my new fans today.
-120mm YL lower front intake
-120mm YL drive bay front intake
-2x 120mm YLs on H50 radiator (YES! got them to fit inside the case)
-2x 140mm NZXT fans top exhaust
-1x 140mm NZXT fan bottom intake (removed fan holder)

So far I'm really impressed with the NZXT fans, they seem to blow about the same amount of air as the Yate Loons but is considerably quieter. The Yate Loons are fairly loud but the tone of them doesnt make them overly annoying. With this setup my 5850 was idling at 34C. Pretty impressed so far.

Pictures are bad, was tired from doing yard work today.

























Old Fans


----------



## godofdeath

i think i'll get 5 120mm GT for the case

more like 3 for the case
2 for my coming heatsink


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Sweet b'day present







My parents wouldn't know what to get, let alone where to look.

I know exactly what i'd get a daughter of mine.


----------



## Icejon

Have any of you tried using the CM 690 II advanced windowed side panel for the CM 690? The 690 original looks pretty bad in comparison.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icejon*


Have any of you tried using the CM 690 II advanced windowed side panel for the CM 690? The 690 original looks pretty bad in comparison.


I don't think it fits.


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icejon* 
Have any of you tried using the CM 690 II advanced windowed side panel for the CM 690? The 690 original looks pretty bad in comparison.

I think I asked that earlier in this thread, can't remember where tho, and I got the response that no, the CM 690 II side panel does not fit on the CM 690. And that's a shame.


----------



## GJF47

Yeah it is a shame im after a side panel for my 690 and the new one for the 690 II looks a lot better than the old one


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Best thing about stock panels is being able to cut your own window







Then you can make it look as cool or silly as you like and know it's gonna fit the case.


----------



## godofdeath

woo my fans n cables came from newegg, but gonna wait til i can install it n stuff


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Do you think I could do good cable management of OCZ StealthXtreme 600W, in CM690?
it is not moddular...


----------



## realcyberbob

I have a OCZ StealthXtreme 700W, which is also not modular, and didn't have a problem hiding wires, it just takes a little patience.


----------



## godofdeath

yay i got my nzxts


----------



## ThaJoker

Thinking of this for my new fan setup im goin with some Xigmatek's, And for the behind-cpu fan is 80x80x15mm by CM... neways hows this look for pressure?


----------



## realcyberbob

Maybe I don't know enough, but I don't really see the point in having a fan behind the cpu/motherboard. I don't think there's much heat there to blow out.


----------



## ThaJoker

no blow in silly im gonna make it an intake :O


----------



## realcyberbob

Oops, yea I guess that makes more sense, but would it really decrease temps that much?


----------



## ThaJoker

nah not really but couldn't hurt!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


nah not really but couldn't hurt!


I had that 8x8x1.5 behind the cpu but after I installed my Megahalems, the back plate of the cooler almost blocked the space between the mobo and the fan, so it was making a lot of noise.

It was almost useless even before that.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

no one liked mah lollipop/vibrator?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


no one liked mah lollipop/vibrator?


No girls around here maybe









I did laughed about it last night, though. It took me a while to realize wt hell was that









EDIT=> btw, I do have a daughter. She is gorgeous but only 8 months old, and I wouldn't give her that or any other vibrator. I think she can choose the one she likes by herself (preferably some 18 years from now, and I hope I never know about it).


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
no one liked mah lollipop/vibrator?

I was about to comment something like "Would you seriously get something that's advertised as vibrant for your daughter?








" but then I ended up not doing it.


----------



## godofdeath

heads up people

NZXT PLASTIC IS LIKE WEAK [email protected]

seriously I was taking it out of the box and it broke
my finger graze the screw hole and a part chipped off (thank god its really minor and I can still use it.)

But seriously the fan blades had some sort of egg shelly feel to it, so I guess they break easier?


----------



## Floy

Yay, I just ordered my new hard drive- the Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB! It is already being delivered and should arrive tomorrow. If not tomorrow, then Friday.


----------



## godofdeath

y did someone say the filter doesnt work for 140mm when it does


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


y did someone say the filter doesnt work for 140mm when it does


I don't remember anyone saying that it won't work or fit.


----------



## ThaJoker

hey dudes thinking of something like this for my CM 690 the theme will continue on the whole case .



was also thinking maybe instead of paint.. have thosse cells cut-out and replaced with perspex and the glow from my ccfl's (blue) will show through..

just some thoughts hope you can elaborate or add ideas and then ill start a mod thread


----------



## Floy

Woot! My drive arrived! It only took about 19 hours to arrive after I ordered it.


----------



## corx

Hey, ordered today 690 II Advanced. Should arrive on Monday, will post pics then  .


----------



## ears1991

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


hey dudes thinking of something like this for my CM 690 the theme will continue on the whole case .



was also thinking maybe instead of paint.. have thosse cells cut-out and replaced with perspex and the glow from my ccfl's (blue) will show through..

just some thoughts hope you can elaborate or add ideas and then ill start a mod thread










looks awesome, dont know how easy it would be to pull off cutting out the cells though with a clean edge


----------



## ]i[con

Ok, new blood here. I've been following this thread for a while and thought its about time I do my own 'show & tell'









I've had this system for just over a year now.


































As you can see i've not gone wild inside the case other than remove the honeycomb (isn't that mandatory ?







)

I have also put the second front fan in the drive bays by using the bottom fan bracket. It just sits in the front opening without any need for messing about and as a bonus both fan filters look the same.


----------



## GJF47

^^^ thats a great idea with the front fan there









Added my new 5870 and blue sata cables


----------



## theCanadian

I need that headphone girl.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


^^^ thats a great idea with the front fan there









Added my new 5870 and blue sata cables


Very nice, man!
You've put a big monitor on the wall to watch movies? hehe


----------



## Chunderface

Ok guys here is my finished cm690 ii advanced! time to join the club! Top notch case.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

black and red







Smooth. very nice work mate.


----------



## Chunderface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


black and red :thumb Smooth. very nice work mate.


Thanks =] also looking to get a somewhat full sized window on the side panel.


----------



## Inglewood78

Just added a Thermalright VRM R-4 to my 5870 and was able to O/C it to 1000mhz core (finally!)


----------



## godofdeath

i wish i got the 690 II
but eh 40 for the first one off craigslist new is a good deal lol


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Very nice, man!
You've put a big monitor on the wall to watch movies? hehe










Thats my TV but i do use it for gaming, movies and football off the computer









@Chunderface, that looks great I like the black and red theme


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
You have beautiful hands. i mean nipples...

hand mate, for all we know from that pictures she could be a double leg amputee and right arm amputee....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
sad part is i kinda wished i did.... double the pleasure if you catch my drift.

and half the time....


----------



## godofdeath

yay got 3x GT 1850 coming in
will see how they are physically and then i might get the 1450 for my cpu or maybe 2x mroe 1850


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


yay got 3x GT 1850 coming in
will see how they are physically and then i might get the 1450 for my cpu or maybe 2x mroe 1850


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*












Water cooling gear.

I only know this because I used Google.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*












Scythe Gentle Typhoon's.

1850 & 1450 are RPM Specs

The Gentle Typhoon AP-14's are the 1450 RPM models
The Gentle Typhoon AP-15's are the 1850 RPM models.

I knew this off the top of my head as I have the AP-15's.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Scythe Gentle Typhoon's.

1850 & 1450 are RPM Specs

The Gentle Typhoon AP-14's are the 1450 RPM models
The Gentle Typhoon AP-15's are the 1850 RPM models.

I knew this off the top of my head as I have the AP-15's.










You geek.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
You geek.









No he's a GOD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
No he's a GOD









He's just a potato product.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
You geek.






































































































































































Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
No he's a GOD









Not really. I've just spent way to much time with Hardware.

If I was a god, I'd know more about Software, and I'd probably be doing more with Software & Hardware.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 




























































































































































Sigh. Emo. hehehe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Not really. I've just spent way to much time with Hardware.

If I was a god, I'd know more about Software, and I'd probably be doing more with Software & Hardware.

That's putting it lightly, isn't it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Sigh. Emo. hehehe









That's putting it lightly, isn't it?









I could down trot myself some more, but I'm more Meta-cognitive than most. I do know what I know. But I also know what I don't know. And I know what I'm only partially knowledgeable about.

AKA: I know AMD Systems and Overclocking well
I know Intel System and Overclocking well.
I do not know a whole lot about Mice.
I know some things about Keyboards.
And my Knowledge of water cooling is ever expanding.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I could down trot myself some more, but I'm more Meta-cognitive than most. I do know what I know. But I also know what I don't know. And I know what I'm only partially knowledgeable about.

AKA: I know AMD Systems and Overclocking well
I know Intel System and Overclocking well.
I do not know a whole lot about Mice.
I know some things about Keyboards.
And my Knowledge of water cooling is ever expanding.

Geez. What a geek.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Geez. What a geek.









I'm still working on the spinaltap where I can just jack in a wire and dump knowledge out and organize it on my computer with my mind.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I'm still working on the spinaltap where I can just jack in a wire and dump knowledge out and organize it on my computer with my mind.









Oh, I think Apple already has that. I think it's called The iTap or something.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh, I think Apple already has that. I think it's called The iTap or something.

BUT I JUST PURCHASED MY


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
BUT I JUST PURCHASED MY 




hehehehehehehe


----------



## gotspeed

really not one comment about my last post,







*goes of to cry*


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
BUT I JUST PURCHASED MY 




LOL








i think i just laughed so hard i nearly passed out


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i think the emoticon spam sort of worked against you there


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


really not one comment about my last post,







*goes of to cry*


Oh, I think I can help you out:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


You have beautiful hands. i mean nipples...


hand mate, for all we know from that pictures she could be a double leg amputee and right arm amputee....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


sad part is i kinda wished i did.... double the pleasure if you catch my drift.


and half the time....


No comment.


----------



## grazz1984

My rig. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Floy

Looking good.

Just make sure to securely fasten the sound card. I can tell that it's not completely in place. That clip should be completely closed, like the others.

Also, remove any hard drive trays you don't need, as that will help with airflow.


----------



## grazz1984

Hiya mate i will remove hdd racks.. also the sound card is screwed in that why clip is slightly off i didnt really trust the clip. have you any i ideas how i can improve?

Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
Hiya mate i will remove hdd racks.. also the sound card is screwed in that why clip is slightly off i didnt really trust the clip. have you any i ideas how i can improve?

Thanks

So wait: you trust the clip for the graphics card, but not for the little sound card?


----------



## godofdeath

remove the long wire and take out all the tool less clips and you can screw them all in insteaad?


----------



## vinaypro

I just got 140mm aerocool Silver Lightning and tried fitting it between case and the top cover. And it did not fit. I did read it somewhere here that these will fit. If its possible am i missing something?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinaypro* 
I just got 140mm aerocool Silver Lightning and tried fitting it between case and the top cover. And it did not fit. I did read it somewhere here that these will fit. If its possible am i missing something?

IIRC those fans are 32mm thick, and will not fit because of that.


----------



## godofdeath

wait where are you trying to stick the fan onto? got a picture?


----------



## vinaypro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


IIRC those fans are 32mm thick, and will not fit because of that.


They are 20mm thick..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


wait where are you trying to stick the fan onto? got a picture?


i just fixed up whole system so no pic.. I was actually putting it in between case and the top bezeel.. i will try posting some pics..

EDIT:here you go ... not my pc.. some pic by googleing..


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinaypro*


They are 20mm thick..

i just fixed up whole system so no pic.. I was actually putting it in between case and the top bezeel.. i will try posting some pics..

EDIT:here you go ... not my pc.. some pic by googleing..



















i dont think anything will fit unless maybe you cut out that plastic designs part?


----------



## vinaypro

yeah thats wat i fiqured .. i wanted to avoid the cutting part.. looks like i will fix it inside the case itself..


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
So wait: you trust the clip for the graphics card, but not for the little sound card?

The clips on gpu are nice and tight and it doesnt move anywere but it was really loose on soundcard and was moveing around.


----------



## grazz1984

Heres a couple of pics of outside my case let me kno what you think..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


hey dudes thinking of something like this for my CM 690 the theme will continue on the whole case .



was also thinking maybe instead of paint.. have thosse cells cut-out and replaced with perspex and the glow from my ccfl's (blue) will show through..

just some thoughts hope you can elaborate or add ideas and then ill start a mod thread










It would take a lot of careful planning and measuring to pull that off. I would recommend getting a laser cutter or waterjet cutter for that stuff. A dremel just wouldn't be accurate enough to do that and make it look tidy. It's a good idea though


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinaypro* 
I just got 140mm aerocool Silver Lightning and tried fitting it between case and the top cover. And it did not fit. I did read it somewhere here that these will fit. If its possible am i missing something?

yes, you can fit a 140mm fan in there but you need to cut that honeycomb grill out of the top cover and also because you are trying to fit a 140mm fan up the top you will also have to move the position of the fan eg. back fan further forward or the front fan back further and re drill the mounting holes to suite other wise the fan will hit because the grill only covers the 120mm mounts so the 140mm fan will hit on the cover

on the other hand you could swap that 140mm fan for one of the 120mm in your case and not have to move the mounts but it all relay is just trial and error

hope you work it out


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


Heres a couple of pics of outside my case let me kno what you think..


y dont you stick another 120mm fan in the front


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


My rig. let me know what you guys think.


Nice and clean, except for the PCIE cable... the others are routed around the back so why isn't it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So wait: you trust the clip for the graphics card, but not for the little sound card?


this lol... but i use two screws on my GPU.


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


It would take a lot of careful planning and measuring to pull that off. I would recommend getting a laser cutter or waterjet cutter for that stuff. A dremel just wouldn't be accurate enough to do that and make it look tidy. It's a good idea though










yeah i know someone that has a laser cutter so it is possible but i was just wondering if it looked ok cause ill continue the theme all over the case. otherwise just paint it. Im an ex-panelbeater that did show cars with my dad so wont be hard.


----------



## mitchbowman

you could always experiment with the 2 ideas and paint the whole side panel green then lay a thick layer of black over the top 
then get your mate with the laser cutter to etch you design on the side panel just deep enough to burn of the top layer of black leaving the green 
i dont know if it will work im just throwing ideas around here but it would be cool


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

dammit i missed 6,666 posts


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Nice and clean, except for the PCIE cable... the others are routed around the back so why isn't it









this lol... but i use two screws on my GPU.

because when i route it round the back its pretty tight because for some strange reason the pci-e cable is pretty short i dont kno why i need to upgrade my power supply.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


you could always experiment with the 2 ideas and paint the whole side panel green then lay a thick layer of black over the top 
then get your mate with the laser cutter to etch you design on the side panel just deep enough to burn of the top layer of black leaving the green 
i dont know if it will work im just throwing ideas around here but it would be cool


Green? Looks blue to me. Well, more of a cyan colour really.


----------



## mitchbowman

if you want to be exact it's turquoise


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


if you want to be exact it's turquoise


no, if you want to be exact you need to use a hexadecimal code


----------



## mitchbowman

NO! 2 far


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

too*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


The clips on gpu are nice and tight and it doesnt move anywere but it was really loose on soundcard and was moveing around.


Weird. I have exactly the opposite thing happening: The sound card is just fine without a case screw, but I decided to use 2 screws for my graphics card because it was sagging a bit. I mean, it was purely a matter of appearance.







Otherwise, there weren't any problems when it was being held in only by those clips.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


because when i route it round the back its pretty tight because for some strange reason the pci-e cable is pretty short i dont kno why i need to upgrade my power supply.


Hmm... it sounds like you would really enjoy a modular power supply.


----------



## grazz1984

Hiya guys i took some of your advise moved some things around let me kno what you think now.

Thanks


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


no, if you want to be exact you need to use a hexadecimal code










This is the truth. Can you actually post the hex code? I'm curious about it now.


----------



## cs_maan

Guys I'm sad to say that I'm out of the club, my CM690 now belongs to another member of OCN by the name of deerleg. Had great times working on that case







.


----------



## staryoshi

CM 690 II Advanced on the way! Going to put two 140mm ziggies in there I think. I am torn between going blue, orange, green, or yellow for my color scheme... My last one was red


----------



## mitchbowman

I'm excited my CM690 II and water cooling gear is arriving today


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
CM 690 II Advanced on the way! Going to put two 140mm ziggies in there I think. I am torn between going blue, orange, green, or yellow for my color scheme... My last one was red










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
I'm excited my CM690 II and water cooling gear is arriving today









You guys are gonna love the case. Staryoshi, I reckon go for something less common. Blue has been done almost to death now, but orange, green and yellow are still contenders. Yellow especially









What w/c gear are you getting mitch?


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
Hiya guys i took some of your advise moved some things around let me kno what you think now.

Thanks

Looks super clean


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Guys I'm sad to say that I'm out of the club, my CM690 now belongs to another member of OCN by the name of deerleg. Had great times working on that case







.

i offer my sincere condolences for your loss


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
What w/c gear are you getting mitch?

It just arrived, un-packing it now

WC gear
CPU Block- Swiftech Apogee XT
RAD- Swiftech MCR220-QP
Pump- EK-DCP 2.2
Res- Bitspower 5.25 bay res
Fans- Xigmatek 120mm blue x2

Barbs are Bitspower Matte black all round


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
It just arrived, un-packing it now

WC gear
CPU Block- Swiftech Apogee XT
RAD- Swiftech MCR220-QP
Pump- EK-DCP 2.2
Res- Bitspower 5.25 bay res
Fans- Xigmatek 120mm blue x2

Barbs are Bitspower Matte black all round

well at least there not matte black on just one half


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
well at least there not matte black on just one half

lol


----------



## gotspeed

sorry i haven't been around much, i got a second job... and can't talk about some stuff im doing due to nda's and stuff. whats up with all the regulars and new guys?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

---








---


----------



## gotspeed

^ you can stop showing off now







lol, looks sick


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

someone should count the number of times yagit has posted pics of his 690 in this thread


----------



## JMT668

YaGit you should get a custom mount for that cooler!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

^C'mon guys .. here and other site i posted is the only place it gets appreciated ..









here at home my wife, relatives & friends see's it just like any other pc .. you now what i mean









very few ... very few ..
















Quote:



YaGit you should get a custom mount for that cooler!


what do you mean?


----------



## JMT668

so you can rotate the cpu cooler to exhaust out the back, I just though it would look nicer?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


so you can rotate the cpu cooler to exhaust out the back, I just though it would look nicer?


actually i can rotate it with that mounting mech... 
but the thing is i get lower temps on that orientation ..









*_the 2 top fans are also exhaust_


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*










---








---



















what are you using to mount your heatsink?
looks like cooler master's x claw mounting thing


----------



## mitchbowman

@YaGit

very clean and well presented, love it


----------



## windfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 








---








---


















Would a *red* rear case fan be more awesome?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
what are you using to mount your heatsink?
looks like cooler master's x claw mounting thing

It's the Thermalright AM# V2 bracket it allows for either orientation of North/South or East/West.

This bracket works for the VenX as well.


----------



## corx

Hou, hou! What did the mailman deliver?

http://yfrog.com/j5img0520bj










Alright, finished:

Cable managment: http://yfrog.com/j7img0521lj
Case finished: http://yfrog.com/jyimg0523dj

It's awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## whoisron

hey guys does anyone know if a noctua d14 will fit inside the COOLER MASTER CM690 II Advanced? thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


^C'mon guys .. here and other site i posted is the only place it gets appreciated ..









here at home my wife, relatives & friends see's it just like any other pc .. you now what i mean









very few ... very few ..

















I think I know what you mean.









I think your rig might be the best-looking rig in this entire club. I love it when you post new (or even old) pics of it!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


hey guys does anyone know if a noctua d14 will fit inside the COOLER MASTER CM690 II Advanced? thanks


I think we need a list of what doesn't fit in the CM690's. Not much doesn't, if anything at all.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Would a red rear case fan be more awesome?


I can't find the ones i like.. smokey translucent blade







..
i wish GELID makes a red version of it ..

Quote:



I think I know what you mean.


yeah kinda' jealous there .. but when it comes to cars .. oh they do know what to say ..









Quote:



I think your rig might be the best-looking rig in this entire club. I love it when you post new (or even old) pics of it!

















Thanks!


----------



## godofdeath

when someone mentioned removing the honey comb from the top, did you meant the plastic design thing or the metally one?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


when someone mentioned removing the honey comb from the top, did you meant the plastic design thing or the metally one?


The plastic. However, you may remove the metal part if you wish.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The plastic. However, you may remove the metal part if you wish.


what do i use to remove the plastic, i doubt i want to remove the metal

and if i remove the plastic, is there room up there now to stick 25mm high fans?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


what do i use to remove the plastic, i doubt i want to remove the metal

and if i remove the plastic, is there room up there now to stick 25mm high fans?


A knife if you want. I can't remember the name of the things I used. TwoCables will probably suggest it. And no. I don't think there is enough room to stick fans in there. From memory you have to remove the metal grille.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
what do i use to remove the plastic, i doubt i want to remove the metal

and if i remove the plastic, is there room up there now to stick 25mm high fans?

I would use anything that can cut through wood or metal, or anything that can clip somewhat-thick wires. I've never done this, so I don't know what most people use.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
A knife if you want. I can't remember the name of the things I used. TwoCables will probably suggest it. And no. I don't think there is enough room to stick fans in there. From memory you have to remove the metal grille.

But I've never done this (or any modding).


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I would use anything that can cut through wood or metal, or anything that can clip somewhat-thick wires. I've never done this, so I don't know what most people use.

But I've never done this (or any modding).

Oh. I had hoped that you would use your powers to pull the image out of my head and tell me what it was called







I think what I'm thinking of anyway are wire cutters lol.


----------



## godofdeath

i dont think my tiny wire cutters will do the trick
i think i might take the mesh thing off and then do it
that'll probably be done in like 1 month from now


----------



## xlr8ter

I did my mod with Tin snips and a carpet blade. Worked pretty well.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


I did my mod with Tin snips and a carpet blade. Worked pretty well.


got pics?


----------



## xlr8ter

I can't really get a picture of it because the radiator is sitting on top of it.

But this was also done with Tin snips:

















Tried to get a shot from the bottom:


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Oh. I had hoped that you would use your powers to pull the image out of my head and tell me what it was called







I think what I'm thinking of anyway are wire cutters lol.


I tried to, but then I got a bit confused. But I think that it's because you're a female.







I mean, you know how complex women are to most men.









But it looks like I was right after all even though I made other guesses. I just needed a Pause button.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

tin snips/wire cutters/dremel.

Q: if i said fermi uses too much power and puts out too much heat would you guys deem that being trolling?


----------



## gotspeed

i cut mine out the plastic with a good sized wire cutters, fans will fit with just the plastic but cutting the metal out makes them a bit quieter and mounted down a tad bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


tin snips/wire cutters/dremel.

Q: if i said fermi uses too much power and puts out too much heat would you guys deem that being trolling?


say it and lets see what happens...


----------



## windfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
I can't find the ones i like.. smokey translucent blade







..
i wish GELID makes a red version of it ..


So, you are a fan of Gelid fans?









Good News to you. Gelid does have a red fan, esentially like their Wing 12 Blue and Green.

Phoyba is Gelid's (European) OEM and it carries a *red* . It is called Nano-G 12. The 120mm fan has a waterproof black frame model and a non-waterproof transparent frame model. There is also a 140mm black frame waterproof model.

Link: http://www.aquatuning.de/manufacture...c/106/categ/47


----------



## ThaJoker

thats one phat rad you got there!!


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoisron* 
hey guys does anyone know if a noctua d14 will fit inside the COOLER MASTER CM690 II Advanced? thanks

It fits in the original 690 easily so it should fit in the 690II


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *windfire* 
So, you are a fan of Gelid fans?









Good News to you. Gelid does have a red fan, esentially like their Wing 12 Blue and Green.

Phoyba is Gelid's (European) OEM and it carries a *red* . It is called Nano-G 12. The 120mm fan has a waterproof black frame model and a non-waterproof transparent frame model. There is also a 140mm black frame waterproof model.

Link: http://www.aquatuning.de/manufacture...c/106/categ/47

geezz...









now I was thinking .. that would be pretty expensive to ship here ..
but damn....









i'll get those red blade fan .. for sure ..


----------



## Chunderface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *windfire* 
So, you are a fan of Gelid fans?









Good News to you. Gelid does have a red fan, esentially like their Wing 12 Blue and Green.

Phoyba is Gelid's (European) OEM and it carries a *red* . It is called Nano-G 12. The 120mm fan has a waterproof black frame model and a non-waterproof transparent frame model. There is also a 140mm black frame waterproof model.

Link: http://www.aquatuning.de/manufacture...c/106/categ/47

I suddenly feel the urge to buy these right now. however i just spent all the effort painting mine red i just dont think it would be right replacing them =S


----------



## Styxy-UK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoisron* 
hey guys does anyone know if a noctua d14 will fit inside the COOLER MASTER CM690 II Advanced? thanks

Yes it does. Using it atm. The 140mm fan touches the side panel if you have it set quite high. From side panel to the heatpipes is about 1cm and the distance from panel to first of the heatsink layers is about ~2cm.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i cut mine out the plastic with a good sized wire cutters, fans will fit with just the plastic but cutting the metal out makes them a bit quieter and mounted down a tad bit.

say it and lets see what happens...

would it fit without you sticking them down partially?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
would it fit without you sticking them down partially?

yes but you have to mod the metal grill a bit to raise it up about 5mm


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

8 hours without posts?!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
8 hours without posts?!









Dammit, we were going for a record!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
8 hours without posts?!









ahem, have I told u guys that I've gotten that side window from cm?









Looks good... but my rig is kind of lame... you know, blue theme for the fans and all... I will post some new pics later to join the other thousand of blue styled cm690's around









I love it though


----------



## vinaypro

Hey guys does the front and the top bezel of CM690-II fit on a CM690(old version)?

EDIT: I found out it cant be done.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

indeed it cannot


----------



## Markus

Staying on topic as usual I have a/a few question(s) for you guys.

In your opinion, would it be beneficial for me to sell my core i7 860 and HD 4890 for 350 euros to a friend of mine and then get a core i3 530 and a HD 5870 and clock the juice out of that core i3? I mainly use my system for gaming, browsing the web and watching some movies and stuff, so my electrical bill would be reduced quite a bit if I were to do this "trade".

Seeing as I'm going to overclock this processor quite a bit since I got an awesome cooler (and case with magnificent airflow, thanks CoolerMaster ! ) it shouldn't be that far, if at all, behind my core i7 in games such as WoW, CoD:MW2, BF:BC2, should it?

TL;DR version: Would I benefit from trading my i7 860 and HD 4890 for a core i3 530 and HD 5870 as I mainly do some gaming, browsing the internets and watching movies on my computer?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


Staying on topic as usual I have a/a few question(s) for you guys.

In your opinion, would it be beneficial for me to sell my core i7 860 and HD 4890 for 350 euros to a friend of mine and then get a core i3 530 and a HD 5870 and clock the juice out of that core i3? I mainly use my system for gaming, browsing the web and watching some movies and stuff, so my electrical bill would be reduced quite a bit if I were to do this "trade".

Seeing as I'm going to overclock this processor quite a bit since I got an awesome cooler (and case with magnificent airflow, thanks CoolerMaster ! ) it shouldn't be that far, if at all, behind my core i7 in games such as WoW, CoD:MW2, BF:BC2, should it?

TL;DR version: Would I benefit from trading my i7 860 and HD 4890 for a core i3 530 and HD 5870 as I mainly do some gaming, browsing the internets and watching movies on my computer?


The only game that would really see a benefit from that is Bad Company 2.

You should be smoking through the other games.

Also, WoW might actually be downgraded, as it's a CPU intensive game, not GPU.


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The only game that would really see a benefit from that is Bad Company 2.

You should be smoking through the other games.

Also, WoW might actually be downgraded, as it's a CPU intensive game, not GPU.

By saying that you mean that bad company 2 would benefit from me going from a quad-core to a dual-core, am I right?

Again, smoking through the other games with the i3, yes?

Well WoW isn't as multithreaded as other games are, as it is now, it rarely uses more than 2, possibly 3, cores.

So overall it seems like a good switch, no?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
By saying that you mean that bad company 2 would benefit from me going from a quad-core to a dual-core, am I right?

Again, smoking through the other games with the i3, yes?

Well WoW isn't as multithreaded as other games are, as it is now, it rarely uses more than 2, possibly 3, cores.

So overall it seems like a good switch, no?

No, the GPU Upgrade will benefit BC2

Your current setup should be doing fine on MW2 & WoW

And WoW is still multi-threaded. It can use up to 4 cores if my memory is correct.

The Core i3 should do well in games, but not as good as your Core i7.

I would go middle ground, and get an i5 750 potentially.


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No, the GPU Upgrade will benefit BC2

Your current setup should be doing fine on MW2 & WoW

And WoW is still multi-threaded. It can use up to 4 cores if my memory is correct.

The Core i3 should do well in games, but not as good as your Core i7.

I would go middle ground, and get an i5 750 potentially.


Ah, okay.

So the reasonable thing to do would be to sell my i7 and HD 4890 and get and i5 750 and HD 5870 and just be happy.

Just hope I get a good sample since my i7 860 is just simply great for overclocking.









Alternatively I'll just stick to my i7 860 and just get a hd 5870 instead of my hd 4890.


----------



## mitchbowman

i would stick with the i7 and get a 5850 and O/C it to around 860/1200 and you would get the same performance if not more than a factory clocked 5870 for half the price


----------



## godofdeath

got my gentle typhoons for the case


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


Ah, okay.

So the reasonable thing to do would be to sell my i7 and HD 4890 and get and i5 750 and HD 5870 and just be happy.

Just hope I get a good sample since my i7 860 is just simply great for overclocking.









Alternatively I'll just stick to my i7 860 and just get a hd 5870 instead of my hd 4890.










If you can, that's what I'd do.

Turning off the HT basically turns your CPU into an i5 7x0 Series CPU, except you also have vPRO technology, witch the i5 700 series does not have. 
The i5 600 series does though.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


Staying on topic as usual I have a/a few question(s) for you guys.

In your opinion, would it be beneficial for me to sell my core i7 860 and HD 4890 for 350 euros to a friend of mine and then get a core i3 530 and a HD 5870 and clock the juice out of that core i3? I mainly use my system for gaming, browsing the web and watching some movies and stuff, so my electrical bill would be reduced quite a bit if I were to do this "trade".

Seeing as I'm going to overclock this processor quite a bit since I got an awesome cooler (and case with magnificent airflow, thanks CoolerMaster ! ) it shouldn't be that far, if at all, behind my core i7 in games such as WoW, CoD:MW2, BF:BC2, should it?

TL;DR version: Would I benefit from trading my i7 860 and HD 4890 for a core i3 530 and HD 5870 as I mainly do some gaming, browsing the internets and watching movies on my computer?


1: On most games, a higher clocked dual (and those i3's clock friggen fast







) will best a slower quad. BC2 DOES take advantage of a quad, however, as will, i anticipate, most/all DX 11/new games.
2: I like how you incorporated the case into that








3: JOO STOLE MAH SIG THINGY THING


----------



## xlr8ter

How has this club not been made Official yet? It's like the biggest case club on OCN!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
How has this club not been made Official yet? It's like the biggest case club on OCN!

I think that this is a great question. I guess I wonder now: does the Thread Starter of a club have to ask the staff to make it official? I mean, this thread's title used to say that it's the "official" CM 690 club, but it was changed several months ago, and I think it was changed by a staff member.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


How has this club not been made Official yet? It's like the biggest case club on OCN!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I think that this is a great question. I guess I wonder now: does the Thread Starter of a club have to ask the staff to make it official? I mean, this thread's title used to say that it's the "official" CM 690 club, but it was changed several months ago, and I think it was changed by a staff member.


it has









Officialised by spooky way back on pages 1-3... i'll go find it.

ed: found it:
http://www.overclock.net/3580478-post443.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*


Officialized by Spooky!!


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
i would stick with the i7 and get a 5850 and O/C it to around 860/1200 and you would get the same performance if not more than a factory clocked 5870 for half the price

That thought actually did cross my mind, but I kinda wanted the best graphics card I could afford at the time. However, seeing as the XFX HD 5850 costs roughly 300 euros in Finland at the moment, and the HD 5870 being about 100 euros more expensive, I guess it's gonna be the HD 5850 for me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*
1: On most games, a higher clocked dual (and those i3's clock friggen fast ) will best a slower quad. BC2 DOES take advantage of a quad, however, as will, i anticipate, most/all DX 11/new games.
2: I like how you incorporated the case into that
3: JOO STOLE MAH SIG THINGY THING

1. True, I guess it just wouldn't be worth getting a dual-core at the moment as new games are more and more CPU reliable.

2. Thank you.









3. Whaat? Nowai


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


That thought actually did cross my mind, but I kinda wanted the best graphics card I could afford at the time. However, seeing as the XFX HD 5850 costs roughly 300 euros in Finland at the moment, and the HD 5870 being about 100 euros more expensive, I guess it's gonna be the HD 5850 for me.









1. True, I guess it just wouldn't be worth getting a dual-core at the moment as new games are more and more CPU reliable.

2. Thank you.









3. Whaat? Nowai


















maybe your planned upgrade thing?


----------



## NemesisCavalry

Let me in








Have been using this case for 2yrs+



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## theCanadian

Your macro's while indeed very large(epeen?), are impossible to view on 99% of monitors out there. In the future might I suggest saving us all some throughput by resizing your photos.

Nice rig by the way.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

eurgh, you couldn't have resized them... i don't really see the point especially when ocn resizes them anyway...


----------



## TwoCables

Nice rig, NemesisCavalry! I especially and personally love how the X-Fi logo sticks out like that.







It's like the logo itself is lit up by some kind of backlighting that's glowing through the logo, kinda like how backlights on a keyboard glow through the lettering on the keys!


----------



## NemesisCavalry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Nice rig, NemesisCavalry! I especially and personally love how the X-Fi logo sticks out like that.







It's like the logo itself is lit up by some kind of backlighting that's glowing through the logo, kinda like how backlights on a keyboard glow through the lettering on the keys!

Thks man, almost broke my back fixing all the cable and fans








and the X-FI logo indeed has a light behind it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NemesisCavalry* 
Thks man, almost broke my back fixing all the cable and fans








and the X-FI logo indeed has a light behind it









Oh! And here I thought that it was kinda glowing or reflecting from the cathodes!

Anyway, I hear ya: this is truly a labor of love.







:


----------



## xlr8ter

Small update: Added MOAR FOAM! Also added my old PS3 HDD and rearranged fans.


----------



## NemesisCavalry

xlr8ter said:


> Small update: Added MOAR FOAM! Also added my old PS3 HDD and rearranged fans.
> 
> what is the foam for?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NemesisCavalry*


Let me in








Have been using this case for 2yrs+


We'll let you in if you resize those pictures. You're keeeelling my internet!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

if you guys haven't already, check out the lolz that is the current aussie OCN club xD


----------



## gotspeed

does the foam really help that much?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

form?

ed: oh foam. i would presume it does, depending on where you put it...


----------



## xlr8ter

Yeah it helps. When I take off the side panel It gets quite a bit louder.


----------



## gotspeed

mine with out foam gets loader when the side comes off... i don't see any need for it really.


----------



## xlr8ter

It's also the tone of sound though.

With the panel on it sounds more like a low steady hum, almost soothing. With the panel off it sounds a bit more high pitched and turbulent... it's hard to really explain.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

only problem with insulating foam like that is the insulation - it traps heat as well as noise.


----------



## xlr8ter

Your right, but as long as you have good airflow it's not really a problem.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


Small update: Added MOAR FOAM! Also added my old PS3 HDD and rearranged fans.

http://i44.tinypic.com/1zclhft.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/hstc45.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/20zwtw9.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/v68cu9.jpg


That looks nice and it also looks like it sounds nice. But I have one major problem with it: please take the foam off of the PSU. It's insulating it, and therefore it is likely making it run warmer than it otherwise would 24/7 - especially when under load. This means that it will have a shorter life. Not only that, but it is now less efficient (I think?).

Don't get me wrong here: I fully and deeply understand the reason for the foam. But why would you cover something in foam that's already generating heat? Would you cover your graphics card? Would you cover the CPU? Would you cover a hard drive?

How would you feel if somebody covered your entire body in that foam stuff, especially when you're working out/exercising? For the love of your power supply (and consequently for the love of your entire system), please take that foam off of the power supply.

*Edit:* By the way: I fully understand that the fan is pulling in air from underneath the case and pushing it out the back, but that doesn't really matter in this situation because now the PSU is insulated thereby making every part of the PSU work harder.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


That looks nice and it also looks like it sounds nice. But I have one major problem with it: please take the foam off of the PSU. It's insulating it, and therefore it is likely making it run warmer than it otherwise would 24/7 - especially when under load. This means that it will have a shorter life. Not only that, but it is now less efficient (I think?).


This is both true, and false at the same time. 
While yes, when a PSU runs warmer, it gets less efficient. 
But depending on the material use, and exactly what the PSU is pushing, I doubt the foam will have any negative effects.

His unit is designed to run 100% load @ 40*C. But it can handle (with ease) up to 50*C.

And unless he's constantly running the PSU @ 40*C when just idle/desktop/light gaming, he's not going to be harming it in any way.

If he does have sufficient air flow, and decent ambients, there will not be a problem with running the unit like that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
This is both true, and false at the same time.
While yes, when a PSU runs warmer, it gets less efficient.
But depending on the material use, and exactly what the PSU is pushing, I doubt the foam will have any negative effects.

His unit is designed to run 100% load @ 40*C. But it can handle (with ease) up to 50*C.

And unless he's constantly running the PSU @ 40*C when just idle/desktop/light gaming, he's not going to be harming it in any way.

If he does have sufficient air flow, and decent ambients, there will not be a problem with running the unit like that.

Well, this is good because I actually love the way it looks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, this is good because I actually love the way it looks.

The Corsair TX750 is based on the CWT-PSH Platform, and it's built like a tank.

It's a tad rusty and clunky by todays standards, but still purs as long as it's taken care of.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The Corsair TX750 is based on the CWT-PSH Platform, and it's built like a tank.

It's a tad rusty and clunky by todays standards, but still purs as long as it's taken care of.

I admit that when I posted all that I was kinda thinking to myself, _"but you're talking about the TX750W here... come on"_. But I decided to post it anyway because I honestly wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## grazz1984

Ive just won my cm690 II advanced in exellent condition for Â£37 will be posting pics when built


----------



## xlr8ter

What can I do with 50 thumb screws? lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


What can I do with 50 thumb screws? lol



50-piece Confetti set.
Thumb screw fight with a friend (you both get 25 screws).
Melt them all down and make something interesting.








Keep building rigs until you use them all up.
Go to the highest level in at a mall and casually toss them down to the lower levels every so often until you run out of screws or get kicked out of the mall.


----------



## gotspeed

i vote for option 5 with video


----------



## mitchbowman

i vote #5 but with a shanghai


----------



## KG363

Good Day!


----------



## Buttnose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NemesisCavalry*


Let me in








Have been using this case for 2yrs+



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



GTs and stock hsf? DIE!


----------



## mitchbowman

@ KG363
looks good 
you could prob clean up the fan wire's a bit but nice cable management

i have to ask, where and how did you get those 5770 so cheep


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

facepalm... did you have to quote all those images for a random comment..


----------



## Buttnose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NemesisCavalry*


Let me in








Have been using this case for 2yrs+



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



GTs and stock hsf? DIE!


----------



## TwoCables

2 things:

Please don't leave the images in a quote for a quick reply.
Use the Edit







feature instead of posting another message to correct the first one. There are no do-overs: just Edit the post and you're good.


----------



## mitchbowman

Double facepalm !!


----------



## Buttnose

I clicked back to return to the edit menu, saved the changes and it reposted. Can't figure out how to delete posts.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


@ KG363
looks good 
you could prob clean up the fan wire's a bit but nice cable management

i have to ask, where and how did you get those 5770 so cheep


http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...5770-a-21.html

Why is $60 a piece a good deal?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...5770-a-21.html

Why is $60 a piece a good deal?










This is why http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...&cPath=193_962


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buttnose* 
I clicked back to return to the edit menu, saved the changes and it reposted. Can't figure out how to delete posts.

But by clicking Back, you are going back to the Submit Reply page. That's why you ended up with 2 of the same posts.

Unfortunately (and usually fortunately), we don't have the option to delete our own posts.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...5770-a-21.html

Why is $60 a piece a good deal?









i would go back and buy another 10....


----------



## godofdeath

what was the difference between the 690ii advance and basic?
besides
top hotswap hd thing
video card holder
ssd drive rack


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i would go back and buy another 10....


I didn't want to push my luck


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

rofl if i could get 5770's for $60 i'd buy as many as dad would let me then sell them on ebay for epic profits


----------



## KG363

I should've bought the other one on the shelf


----------



## mitchbowman

easy $150 profit


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I should've bought the other one on the shelf









i would ask if you can special order them by the shipping container at that price lol.

something like:
you: yes, i was wondering if i could order a few more 5770 video cards.
store lady: well sir how many are you thinking
you: how many are on a pallet?

btw what store was that in?


----------



## Freelancer852

Took a dremel to my bottom fan grill/mount since my setup makes it impossible to use, and attached it to the fan on my Thermaltake iCage so both front fans have the same grill pattern. Thanks to ]i[con for giving me the idea!


----------



## xlr8ter

That looks really nice, matching DVD drives AND fan filters!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Well the dvd drives aren't quite matching but i agree; it does look good.


----------



## marduke83

Thought I'd pop in and say G'day. My first post here (be nice...







). I got my CM 690II Advanced the other day, and love it! Even though I haven't got a motherboard in it as of yet..







Still waiting for the MB to arrive (was delayed in the UK due to the volcanic ash cloud). So when it comes in and I get everything in and the cable management sorted I'll post up some pics for you guys








It wont be modded (yet)... I may get the urge for a different colour (midnight purple used on R32 nissan GTR's). Anyways enough blabbering. 
Loving some of the clean setups some of you guys have too!








Cheers, Rob


----------



## godofdeath

does anyone know where to get the accesorries for cm690 front io panel? besides cooler master


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i would ask if you can special order them by the shipping container at that price lol.

something like:
you: yes, i was wondering if i could order a few more 5770 video cards.
store lady: well sir how many are you thinking
you: how many are on a pallet?

btw what store was that in?


It was a bestbuy


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Been an absentee on here for a few months, looks like I missed out on some slick 690 builds. Nice too see the 690 modders are still coming up with ideas and mods. Amazingly, I haven't touched a thing since I last posted pics, so I'll refrain. Yagit ever finish off his 690? Anyway, happy modding!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@Aaron_Henderson
I hear ya'mate








yeah i did.. just try to back-read 5 or 10 plus pages.. you'll see it









why so busy? no plans about your 690?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


It was a bestbuy


that explains it all


----------



## wingman1659

One that splits into 2. The red at the bottom are SATA into my MB


----------



## godofdeath

what would be something good to file the plastic honey comb?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


what would be something good to file the plastic honey comb?


Any fine grit files would be fine.

I actually had my Sister pick up a multi-sided fingernail file and use those for filing down plastic as they have 4 sides so when you're done the plastic is flat and polished.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Any fine grit files would be fine.

I actually had my Sister pick up a multi-sided fingernail file and use those for filing down plastic as they have 4 sides so when you're done the plastic is flat and polished.


guess i'll go buy like 4 more of those
i got one that i use for my nails, so i guess i will start using that one

maybe i'll glue some 200 grit or so when i can't file with it anymore and make a filing stick


----------



## marduke83

Well I decided to start with some basic cable management. Using a 'dummy' MB for the time being to help with where the cables need to go. I will be doing it in 2 stages, 1: all non-power cables, 2: all power cables. It's not much yet, but it's a start, won't be able to do much more until the new MB arrives.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


does anyone know where to get the accesorries for cm690 front io panel? besides cooler master


What do you mean?

Regardless, one good place out of many is Newegg.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


What do you mean?

Regardless, one good place out of many is Newegg.


o like the i/o thing with the speaker and mic jack, usb, esata, from the japanese version that they have on the cm store
but not getting it from the cm store but some other source, it's just because i didn't want to pay for the shipping


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marduke83*


Well I decided to start with some basic cable management. Using a 'dummy' MB for the time being to help with where the cables need to go. I will be doing it in 2 stages, 1: all non-power cables, 2: all power cables. It's not much yet, but it's a start, won't be able to do much more until the new MB arrives.


you can get an idea of what goes where if you know what the mobo looks like and if you remove all the cables you dont need/won't be using
like i removed my whole top i/o since i don't need it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


o like the i/o thing with the speaker and mic jack, usb, esata, from the japanese version that they have on the cm store
but not getting it from the cm store but some other source, it's just because i didn't want to pay for the shipping










Then I recommend searching for it with Google Product Search. But try Newegg too. They have several things that have free shipping.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you can get an idea of what goes where if you know what the mobo looks like and if you remove all the cables you dont need/won't be using
like i removed my whole top i/o since i don't need it


I just discovered that those wires are disconnectable like a month ago. I've had this case for like two years now.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I just discovered that those wires are disconnectable like a month ago. I've had this case for like two years now.


lol, you learn something new everyday i guess
i saw the screws and immediately removed them lol


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Then I recommend searching for it with Google Product Search. But try Newegg too. They have several things that have free shipping.


nah the egg doesnt have, i guess cm store is the only place since it is their special parts


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


nah the egg doesnt have, i guess cm store is the only place since it is their special parts


Did you try Google Product Search?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Did you try Google Product Search?


currently too lazy to cuz im half studying lol


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
you can get an idea of what goes where if you know what the mobo looks like and if you remove all the cables you dont need/won't be using
like i removed my whole top i/o since i don't need it

Yeah i was using an image of the MB for referencing. But wanted the other MB (which had pins in a similar placing) as a dummy so i could plug the connectors onto to hold them in place while I fixed them on the back. Worked a treat too








And yeah my plan was to remove the eSATA cable from the top I/O as I wont ever use it. I may even plastic weld a blanking plug in over the eSATA plug... Am really loving this case though, so easy to hide the cables and it looks good, glad I went with this over the Antec 902.


----------



## godofdeath

does the cm690 II fit fans between the metal case and the top mesh if possible?


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
does the cm690 II fit fans between the metal case and the top mesh if possible?

According to the user manual, yes it does. But only 120mm fans can be used.


----------



## godofdeath

is the hot swap thing removable also?


----------



## marduke83

The connector is if you remove the whole top I/O assembly. But the recessed part is molded into the top cover. It comes with a slide in cover though to hide it.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


does the cm690 II fit fans between the metal case and the top mesh if possible?


yes they do 
i have 2 120 up there pulling air out of my case through my rad and they fit fine


----------



## Ballz0r84

My CM690

After looking at the same case for 2 years,I decided i'd painted my case yellow

It came out pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## NemesisCavalry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


My CM690









After looking at the same case for 2 years,I decided i'd painted my case yellow









It came out pretty cool in my opinion.


Hmm, I believe a few more irregular-shape stripes will make it even more bad-ass


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NemesisCavalry*


Hmm, I believe a few more irregular-shape stripes will make it even more bad-ass










Ye i was thinking of that also,I'll Try when i im free of working again









Tnxs


----------



## godofdeath

just got some 200 grit or so nail filers, for the leftover plastic hopefully i can get to them on friday or thurs night


----------



## ubernewhacks

How well will this case handle TriFire 5870's on an ASUS P6X58D-E
XFX 5870 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150476
ASUS P6X58D-E - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131641
I have a good opportunity to acquire one for ~$95 tonight at Microcenter, I will check it out and advice on the subject would be wonderful.


----------



## gotspeed

it will handle it no problems, i don't think there is a video card on the market that won't fit in a cm690


----------



## ubernewhacks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
it will handle it no problems, i don't think there is a video card on the market that won't fit in a cm690

All 3 with reasonable airflow?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 
All 3 with reasonable airflow?

Absolutely.


----------



## ubernewhacks

Well asking in the Fanboy thread is prolly a biased answer but what the **** I'll pick up a CM 690 II at Microcenter for $90 why not.


----------



## godofdeath

there aren't that many extra long graphics cards, i got 2 gts 250 in my case no problem


----------



## ubernewhacks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
there aren't that many extra long graphics cards, i got 2 gts 250 in my case no problem

Is that longer or as long as the 5870.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 
Is that longer or as long as the 5870.

It'll fit just fine!


----------



## Buttnose

just finished my window mod, thank god for edge trim.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buttnose*


just finished my window mod, thank god for edge trim.


then post pics


----------



## godofdeath

anyone know how long it takes for cooler master erma?
im waiting for them to gimme my new side panel


----------



## Buttnose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


then post pics



















just a quick photo before i clean things up


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buttnose* 
just a quick photo before i clean things up

stop making it so dark lol


----------



## xlr8ter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks*


How well will this case handle TriFire 5870's on an ASUS P6X58D-E
XFX 5870 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150476
ASUS P6X58D-E - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131641
I have a good opportunity to acquire one for ~$95 tonight at Microcenter, I will check it out and advice on the subject would be wonderful.


I'm fairly certain that you needed 8 expansion slots to tri-fire with that board. It's not the length of the card thats the problem.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


I'm fairly certain that you needed 8 expansion slots to tri-fire with that board. It's not the length of the card thats the problem.


No, if your case has enough space at the bottom you don't need a full 8 slots.

And the board is only ATX 12x9.6


----------



## xlr8ter

But the last PCI-E slot is on the very last expansion slot, so the half of the card with the exhaust port would be blocked. Also, looking at my case right now it would probably hit or touch the PSU.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
But the last PCI-E slot is on the very last expansion slot, so the half of the card with the exhaust port would be blocked. Also, looking at my case right now it would probably hit or touch the PSU.

Probably. His Rocket-Fish has the space though.


----------



## xlr8ter

Agreed, That is awesomely large case.


----------



## ubernewhacks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
Agreed, That is awesomely large case.

So the CM 690 II wouldn't fit it? I see the motherboard I picked out using 6 PCI slots on the case, then the 3rd theoretical GPU using one more for 7, which the CM 690 II has.
Can someone check to prove me wrong?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 
So the CM 690 II wouldn't fit it? I see the motherboard I picked out using 6 PCI slots on the case, then the 3rd theoretical GPU using one more for 7, which the CM 690 II has.
Can someone check to prove me wrong?











Nah, not enough space at the bottom.


----------



## xlr8ter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 
So the CM 690 II wouldn't fit it? I see the motherboard I picked out using 6 PCI slots on the case, then the 3rd theoretical GPU using one more for 7, which the CM 690 II has.
Can someone check to prove me wrong?

No, your gonna need a case with at least 8 expansion slots.

I suggest the Lian LI Lancool PC-K62. It's layout is very similar to the CM690 II
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-239-_-Product


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buttnose* 








just a quick photo before i clean things up

Any reason you run the AC7 at 7V? I have one and its damn near dead silent at 12V?


----------



## TheEnergy

Ok I have a CM 690 case.I was looking at the 1st page of this sticky post, and looked at the cable management pictures for ideas. I DID run my cables behind the motherboard tray, and had a hell of a time with the big fat Corsair 750TX cables through that little hole.

I just wonder, how some of you had all those cables running behind the Mobo, and STILL were able to get the side panel closed..... Mine created a bulge etc.. even with zip ties and some electrical tape to flatten it down....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX* 
Ok I have a CM 690 case.I was looking at the 1st page of this sticky post, and looked at the cable management pictures for ideas. I DID run my cables behind the motherboard tray, and had a hell of a time with the big fat Corsair 750TX cables through that little hole.

I just wonder, how some of you had all those cables running behind the Mobo, and STILL were able to get the side panel closed..... Mine created a bulge etc.. even with zip ties and some electrical tape to flatten it down....

Mine bulged the panel too. But I spent some extra time making sure that I had as few cables on top of each other as possible in order to minimize this bulge. The result is a smaller bulge that isn't noticeable unless carefully examined. Another result (which I suppose is obvious) is that it's easier to get that panel on, even though it requires more work than the other panel.


----------



## godofdeath

its the 24 pin that makes it bulge if you run it through the back and snake it around, because of the curved metal piece


----------



## Freelancer852

Gave my PC a good dust-out today with our air compressor, plugged in the halogen construction lamps my dad had in the garage and snapped some pics:


























































































I know, the plastic bits need to be cleaned better... Hand and fingerprints all over the flat surfaces etc...


----------



## TheEnergy

Yeah, its the 24 pin! Thats the thickest cable too! I'm used some electrical tape to tape it down plus some zip ties, but I've seen people use these little plastic tab thingies that you can put zip ties on if there are no holes available on the mobo. I'm gonna see if I can go buy some from like a hardware store tomrrow.

BTW, that case looks awesome. Really clean, and I love that side panel!


----------



## TwoCables

Here's a thread that Robilar started just a few minutes ago called Computer Case summary 8 slots/Side fans. It's a database of different cases, one of which being cases that have 8 expansion slots for things like Tri-Fire/SLi.


----------



## gotspeed

@Freelancer852 you should try removing the front grill and flatting the spot where the logo was. back it on one side and use some pressurize on the other side.


----------



## marduke83

Finally got my MB! have been shrink wrapping any exposed coloured wires (ie front I/O connectors), well technically I haven't 'shrunk' them yet as I don't have a lighter or matches etc.... *sigh* Will have to pick one up tomorrow at work from one of the boys. Now just waiting on the RAM and this thing will be operational!







Will get some completed pics when it's all done too.
Oh and I have decided to paint part of the case in Midnight Purple (from r32/r33 nissan GTR skylines). Just the plastic bits around the edges, it's going to look shmick


----------



## ubernewhacks

Will a Noctua NH-D14 and a Asus P6X58D-E fit in this case?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131641


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks*


Will a Noctua NH-D14 and a Asus P6X58D-E fit in this case?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131641


Yeah both fit just fine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks*


Will a Noctua NH-D14 and a Asus P6X58D-E fit in this case?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131641


Yeah both fit just fine.


----------



## Buttnose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Any reason you run the AC7 at 7V? I have one and its damn near dead silent at 12V?


It is reasonably low noise at 12v/2400rpm compared to high rpm case fans, but not quiet and a long way from dead silent.

Thanks though, you made me concentrate on the noise it does make and I think its actually gotten quieter after having done my window mod. I suppose the missing two fan mounts have something to do with that.

p.s I was an avid spcr reader when putting this build together.


----------



## crazypete00

Hope i can join your club.

im now a proud owner of a CM-690 II Advanced. Got it today now just waiting for my other parts to arrive.

Here's some pics




























Quick background.

had a Antec P180 modded before this, but had an accident, fish tank leaked and even though my pc is miles away from the tank it still managed to get water inside my case. So it fried my new xfx 780i board (2 months old) and my BFG 8800gts. Managed to get the mobo sorted under warrenty - excellent service from xfx. But my card was old and needed replacing. So i went out to get a xfx gtx260 black edition. Hoping to start a thread soon which will keep you uptodate with what i have planned.


----------



## wingman1659

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neon8*


Hey guys, I'm from the P.I. and here's my rig:





























I want your life! (...okay just the room setup)


----------



## ears1991

GTX 480 goodness


----------



## KG363

nice!


----------



## mitchbowman

sweet
dose that card run hot


----------



## ears1991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
sweet
dose that card run hot

nah in the 690 its fine, ive added a 140mm intake at the bottom of the case which i imagine helps somewhat, and i have an extra fan in the dvd drive bays but other than that its the standard cooling that comes with nthe case and the card runs at about 50 idle and 85 under load with the fan on automatic, which is about 1500rpm idle and 2200 load, barely audible too


----------



## ubernewhacks

Ordered this just now. Hope I like it. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks*


Ordered this just now. Hope I like it. I'll let you guys know.


you will


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 
Ordered this just now. Hope I like it. I'll let you guys know.

if not i call dibs on the case


----------



## sweffymo

I changed my CPU cooler fan, and modded the front panel so that I could put the PWM dial on it.










Maybe over the summer I'll paint the inside of my case black and make an acrylic side panel... If I have time.

Edit: Added a more fitting dial... The fan is pretty loud at 100%... Literally almost as loud as my GPU fan at 100%. Like 65dB.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I changed my CPU cooler fan, and modded the front panel so that I could put the PWM dial on it.

Maybe over the summer I'll paint the inside of my case black and make an acrylic side panel... If I have time.

Edit: Added a more fitting dial... The fan is pretty loud at 100%... Literally almost as loud as my GPU fan at 100%. Like 65dB.

Nice! Love the guitar volume


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Nice! Love the guitar volume









I like it. I don't really use my guitar anymore, sadly. Just like my $200 skateboard that I bought when I was a kid (because of THPS2). It was legit. Zero deck, Monster trucks, hex bearings... Reminds me of elementary school...

/nostalgia

It's nice to get some use out of that dial. I just wish the volume went to 11...


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I like it. I don't really use my guitar anymore, sadly. Just like my $200 skateboard that I bought when I was a kid (because of THPS2). It was legit. Zero deck, Monster trucks, hex bearings... Reminds me of elementary school...

/nostalgia

It's nice to get some use out of that dial. I just wish the volume went to 11...

Don't give up the guitar, man!
OCing it's a mind-thing, but guitar it's a soul-thing


----------



## mitchbowman

grab the nearest sharpie and draw an 11 on it then it will get twice as loud
best cheap mod ever


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Don't give up the guitar, man!
OCing it's a mind-thing, but guitar it's a soul-thing









Which is why I never really stuck to it. I do, however, still play my Alto Sax.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
grab the nearest sharpie and draw an 11 on it then it will get twice as loud
best cheap mod ever

I want it to look professional...

http://www.drumza.com/product/DiMarz...-11-Creme.html

Plus, it's kinda not the point to make my CPU cooler even louder...


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Which is why I never really stuck to it. I do, however, still play my Alto Sax.

Then it's cool


----------



## grazz1984

My new cm690 II advance let me kno what you guys think of cable management


----------



## corx

Looks nice and with a good airflow. +rep to you buddy!









By the way, how about updating the club? I still haven't been added, author is dead on this thread?


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
Looks nice and with a good airflow. +rep to you buddy!









By the way, how about updating the club? I still haven't been added, author is dead on this thread?


Are you on about me updating it? if you are how do i do it?


----------



## corx

lol, naah dude. I'm not talking about you, the original creator of the thread can only update the 1st post.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corx*


lol, naah dude. I'm not talking about you, the original creator of the thread can only update the 1st post.










Oh lol my bad... How you finding windows 7 on your system i installed it on mine a couple of days ago and thought it was crap, (bad for drivers for my board) so went back to vista ultimate 64bit lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
It's nice to get some use out of that dial. I just wish the volume went to 11...

lol!! That was the first thing I thought of!

_"But it goes up to 11."_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
lol, naah dude. I'm not talking about you, the original creator of the thread can only update the 1st post.









Have you sent him a private message?


----------



## theCanadian

... I know iandroo sold tuxedo, but didn't he buy another 690? And yeah, he's still around. He just doesn't update as often as he used to.

I know he had another 690 at least briefly, but the only rig I see that has a 690 was apparently built for a friend. There is another one, but it's the one he sold.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


... I know iandroo sold tuxedo, but didn't he buy another 690? And yeah, he's still around. He just doesn't update as often as he used to.

I know he had another 690 at least briefly, but the only rig I see that has a 690 was apparently built for a friend. There is another one, but it's the one he sold.


He said that he's really busy with school.


----------



## godofdeath

do the screw holes line up on the back side of the case for cd/dvd drives and such? 
I have half a mind to tip out the plastic for some reason and just want to know


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


do the screw holes line up on the back side of the case for cd/dvd drives and such? 
I have half a mind to tip out the plastic for some reason and just want to know


Absolutely. They designed it so that users can completely bypass the tool-less design.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Absolutely. They designed it so that users can completely bypass the tool-less design.


my stuff never seems to align for some odd reason 
maybe i'll try again


----------



## corx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
Oh lol my bad... How you finding windows 7 on your system i installed it on mine a couple of days ago and thought it was crap, (bad for drivers for my board) so went back to vista ultimate 64bit lol

Fine here with Win7. Been using it already for months, very nice. No probs with drivers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Have you sent him a private message?

Nop, it's not that extremely necessary to be adden to the club. Let the guy take a break from the club.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
my stuff never seems to align for some odd reason
maybe i'll try again

I had the same problem. I just couldn't allign it in the right position. Next day when I was searching for the prob, I took the front side off, slided in the dvd, closed those bays and I slided dvd to fit the screws and wola - it worked. I don't know why it didn't work when I had the front placed? Maybe with that front those dvdrooms where too high placed, anyway, try that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corx*


Nop, it's not that extremely necessary to be adden to the club. Let the guy take a break from the club.










But as his OP says, it is the only way to be added.


----------



## corx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But as his OP says, it is the only way to be added.


lol ty, didn't know that. Sending a message now.


----------



## dartuil

hello , dude something is wrong for me :/ 
my blue led refuse to light i dont understand and now the HDD led is so redened 
help


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


hello , dude something is wrong for me :/ 
my blue led refuse to light i dont understand and now the HDD led is so redened 
help 






you might need to get a 3 pin connector head,
i think the supplied cable is in 2 pin connector head
so you might need to change to that
OR
flip it around like if red was on the right and yellow on the left make yellow on the right


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


hello , dude something is wrong for me :/ 
my blue led refuse to light i dont understand and now the HDD led is so redened 
help 






your led status and power status are wrong, swap the power led with the hdd status and look for the power status on the motherboard.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah i'm pretty sure my hdd/power leads are mislabeled too.


----------



## dartuil

thanks dudes i'll look at this
problem fixed you were right man thanks


----------



## godofdeath

where is that pic of someone using the 3.5 inch floppy holder to attach fans?
i can't seem to find it when needed


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
where is that pic of someone using the 3.5 inch floppy holder to attach fans?
i can't seem to find it when needed

http://www.overclock.net/8994869-post11426.html

It's page 115 if your User CP options are set to View 100 Posts Per Page. So what I did was I just went back one page at a time using Page Down to search for the image. Then I grabbed the URL of the Post #.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


http://www.overclock.net/8994869-post11426.html

It's page 115 if your User CP options are set to View 100 Posts Per Page. So what I did was I just went back one page at a time using Page Down to search for the image. Then I grabbed the URL of the Post #.










thx a lot
mine zipped tied GT looks like its floating lol


----------



## StockDC2

Dang, just opened my first CM 690 case and all I can say is WOW, I've been missing out! I've been a faithful Antec 900 user for quite some time now. In fact, I just finished a build for a customer yesterday. Needless to say, I'll NEVER be going back to the 900 again; the 690 is just too awesome!


----------



## gotspeed

^ duh, and it has the coolest club on overclock.net


----------



## Michael Cox

Hey everyone,

I posted a new rig and one of the members told me to join the club here. So here I am.

After looking at some of the pages here I need to do a better job with Cable managment. I see some of you were able to run the cables in the back. I really didn't think there would be enough room to get the side panel back on if I did that.









Any way here is a pic of my new set up and a link to my OP.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...1st-build.html


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michael Cox*


Hey everyone,

I posted a new rig and one of the members told me to join the club here. So here I am.

After looking at some of the pages here I need to do a better job with Cable managment. I see some of you were able to run the cables in the back. I really didn't think there would be enough room to get the side panel back on if I did that.









Any way here is a pic of my new set up and a link to my OP.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...1st-build.html


you should have no problem getting all the wires behind the tray and remove the black plastic clips, the back panel is a little tricky to slide on then some times but it really makes the case look nice. also you can remove the hard drive trays your not using to make it look a little cleaner too.

before 








after


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


you should have no problem getting all the wires behind the tray and remove the black plastic clips, the back panel is a little tricky to slide on then some times but it really makes the case look nice. also you can remove the hard drive trays your not using to make it look a little cleaner too.












Yup,it can be tricky to slide it on.but you can get a lot of cables rid there.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


you should have no problem getting all the wires behind the tray and remove the black plastic clips, the back panel is a little tricky to slide on then some times but it really makes the case look nice. also you can remove the hard drive trays your not using to make it look a little cleaner too.

before 
http://louissuvoy.files.wordpress.co.../dsc083231.jpg
after
http://louissuvoy.files.wordpress.co...3020091018.jpg
http://louissuvoy.files.wordpress.co...6192009968.jpg


Before: (Well, mildly cable-managed)



















After:


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michael Cox*


Hey everyone,

I posted a new rig and one of the members told me to join the club here. So here I am.
b
After looking at some of the pages here I need to do a better job with Cable managment. I see some of you were able to run the cables in the back. I really didn't think there would be enough room to get the side panel back on if I did that.









Any way here is a pic of my new set up and a link to my OP.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...1st-build.html


Here are pics that show both my cable management and case management:














































And finally, here's the mess in the back which gives away all of the secrets:










Try to copy what we are doing with our cases and cables and you'll be good to go. But now even though it's more difficult to get that side panel back on, it's still easy. I mean, it requires more effort, but it's not impossible.


----------



## Freelancer852

Here's what my "rats nest" looks like:


















I cut off some of the "metal lip" on the motherboard tray to make more room for the main 24pin power cable in order to reduce side-panel bulging. I also made some cuts to extend the lower hole in the motherboard in order to fit all my cables from my HX1000 behind the motherboard tray.

And the result:









I just need to find some way to clean up the cables behind the 5.25" drive bay... When I upgrade to a SATA optical drive it shouldn't be nearly as hard to keep clean!


----------



## gotspeed

i got my first flame


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 







i got my first flame

congratzzz im going for my 3rd xD


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*









i got my first flame


i thought u did something wrong lol


----------



## Michael Cox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Here are pics that show both my cable management and case management:










Try to copy what we are doing with our cases and cables and you'll be good to go. But now even though it's more difficult to get that side panel back on, it's still easy. I mean, it requires more effort, but it's not impossible.


That's super clean. Thanks for the pics.

I'll get to work on it this week. I think I need more fans LOL...


----------



## Michael Cox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*












Thanks for the reply. I'm going to add that fan. I like that idea. The only issue is my case fits in a hole on my desk. The ends are open so there is air flow but I put the right side of the case (as you are looking at the front) against the panle so that the left side (as you look at the front) is as far away from the panel as possible so I get good air flow.

Did you happen to notice if that little fan actually helped at all?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michael Cox*


That's super clean. Thanks for the pics.

I'll get to work on it this week. I think I need more fans LOL...


You're welcome! And thank you for the compliment!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michael Cox*


Thanks for the reply. I'm going to add that fan. I like that idea. The only issue is my case fits in a hole on my desk. The ends are open so there is air flow but I put the right side of the case (as you are looking at the front) against the panle so that the left side (as you look at the front) is as far away from the panel as possible so I get good air flow.

Did you happen to notice if that little fan actually helped at all?


Keeping these systems in a deskhole is a huge no-no. Even though both ends are open, it's still very bad. I have the same kind of deskhole where it's very open and there are two walls on either side with plenty of room to spare. But the difference in temperatures between my system being in the hole and being out is about 15-20Â°C.

If you don't believe me, then just compare the difference for yourself: run a stress test such as the Small FFTs test selection in Orthos while your system is in the hole for about 10 minutes. And then take your system out of the hole and run it again for another 10 minutes. But use Real Temp or Core Temp to monitor the temperatures.

It won't matter what kind of fan setup you have really unless you like your system to make tons of noise. But this is true for just about everyone, even me.

In other words: if you plan to do any overclocking at all, then you have to keep the rig outside of that deskhole while it's overclocked. It's still bad for it to be in there while running at stock, but it least there isn't all that extra heat that's generated by an overclock.

If you think that it would be inconvenient to take it out, then I agree: I would strongly prefer to have my rig back in my deskhole, but I have to leave it in an inconvenient place thanks to the difference in temperatures. But if you can place it on your desk - or simply somewhere else - to avoid the inconvenience of taking it out of the deskhole, then please do so.

But if you have absolutely no choice whatsoever, then don't overclock anything until you have a choice.


----------



## rheicel

I am about to change my mid-atx case untill I saw this beautiful Thread!

Modded RC690
1. CPU cut-out
2. Bottom Fan cut-out
3. Mid Fancut-out
4. Black and Red Paint
5. Remove HDD Cage
6. Wide Side Window cut-out
7. Inclusion of Red-Fans

I am open to suggestions. Thanks for looking!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

nice... but i can't figure out whether it's orange or red







some pics are different...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


nice... but i can't figure out whether it's orange or red







some pics are different...


As he said, it's black and red paint with some red fans.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


nice... but i can't figure out whether it's orange or red







some pics are different...


Sorry, my camera is not that good. It is painted with red/black only. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## corx

Nice, I like it. Would be sweet to see some pics with good camera..


----------



## gotspeed

for a suggestion, cut out the rear fan grill along with the top 2 fan spots


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corx*


Nice, I like it. Would be sweet to see some pics with good camera..










Sure, will put that in my budget next payday! Do you have in mind a good but budget camera? thanks!


----------



## rheicel

I need a new nibler in that case!


----------



## rheicel

gotspeed, thanks. i have that in my mind too.


----------



## sweffymo

I love how when someone asks for cable management tips, we interpret it as "Who has the best cable management? Picture contest!!!!!1!one!!"

Of course, looking at pics really does help when it comes to cable management...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael Cox* 
Thanks for the reply. I'm going to add that fan. I like that idea. The only issue is my case fits in a hole on my desk. The ends are open so there is air flow but I put the right side of the case (as you are looking at the front) against the panle so that the left side (as you look at the front) is as far away from the panel as possible so I get good air flow.

Did you happen to notice if that little fan actually helped at all?

It helps a little bit when I had it as an exhaust, (like 1-2c on NB, 1c on CPU) but it was making too much noise. That's why in my "after" pics it's not there.


----------



## Nelson2011

I miss my cm690 lol my bro has it right now i change cases too much i went through like 10 last year lol


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I love how when someone asks for cable management tips, we interpret it as "Who has the best cable management? Picture contest!!!!!1!one!!"

Of course, looking at pics really does help when it comes to cable management...

take your sata cable and put it behind the tray and out that one hole then the other wires and slide them thru the hole next to it just doesn't work as well as a picture


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
take your sata cable and

thought you were going to say something else then...


----------



## Michael Cox

OK fellas, I couldn't wait so here is my new cable management that I copied from yall.

Here is a before and after.

Note I did more the original fan that was on the bottom to the top so there are two up there now. The blue one I stole from the front of the case. I think I will put it back after I buy a few more of the Magma fans. I really like those to red ones.

Also I am thinking about putting that second rad fan outside the case and put a shroud in the case so from inside the case it would go; fan, shroud, rad, case, fan. Not sure on that though.

As always tips/advice is always appreciated. Now that I have the cables set I need to learn to oc.

right now I am using the gigabyte Easy Tune set on the first setting.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
thought you were going to say something else then...

why would you ever think that this is a very Serious club, we don't play silly little games like that here....


----------



## xlr8ter

You could route the I/O port cables out the side of 5.25" cage. It's the hole with the tab that hold up the ODD

Like so:


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


You could route the I/O port cables out the side of 5.25" cage. It's the hole with the tab that hold up the ODD

Like so:
*snip*


I did that in my old 690. I expanded the hole so it would fit the 4-pin molex connector through it for my cathode converter. Definitely a good way of routing those cables


----------



## grazz1984

Hiya guys have any of you put watercooling in a dm690 advanve yet? i want to start watercooling for first time and would like some advive and whats the best water systems for the 690 advance. Pics would be exellent too if possible

Thanks


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I expanded the hole so it would fit the 4-pin molex connector through it

2 hours has passed and no one has said anything dirty about this ?
















And yes, I'm bored enough to write this.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
I miss my cm690 lol my bro has it right now i change cases too much i went through like 10 last year lol

lol
u tossed away a good case


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


2 hours has passed and no one has said anything dirty about this ?
















And yes, I'm bored enough to write this.










i bet there was some male help with expanding that hole.... lol


----------



## godofdeath

anyone got any idea with what to do with the stock fans
I got 4
3 black and 1 plastic
1 black was from the new side panel from rma

resell?


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
anyone got any idea with what to do with the stock fans
I got 4
3 black and 1 plastic
1 black was from the new side panel from rma

resell?

Ive got stacks of fans i always keep the good ones just incase any of mine go im running now.. Always handy to have spares!


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i bet there was some male help with expanding that hole.... lol

Well there we go.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
anyone got any idea with what to do with the stock fans
I got 4
3 black and 1 plastic
1 black was from the new side panel from rma

resell?

Well I'd say keep them, you probably wouldn't get all that much for them anyway, since they're not the greatest fans. Pretty quiet, but not much airflow.
You could always hook them up to a few batteries, put them in your window and tadaa, you got your home-made air-conditioning thingy right there.


----------



## Michael Cox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


You're welcome! And thank you for the compliment!!

Keeping these systems in a deskhole is a huge no-no. Even though both ends are open, it's still very bad. I have the same kind of deskhole where it's very open and there are two walls on either side with plenty of room to spare. But the difference in temperatures between my system being in the hole and being out is about 15-20Â°C.


Hey TwoCables,

What does your system run at at idle and then at it's highest?

I looked at your "My system" but it says it is stock, are you oc now?

FYI according to Core Temp I'm running: Ambient 24-26C

Core/Low/High (Just browsing the net/email)

1/38C/51C
2/38C/48C
3/36C/45C
4/37C/47C
The pic shows a screen shot of an FFT test I just did it ran 18 test in 22min.

I thought I was oc to 3.1 but I had to do a restore and that may have switched it back to stock. I'll redo it and put that up when it's done.

I apprciate any info...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


Hiya guys have any of you put watercooling in a dm690 advanve yet? i want to start watercooling for first time and would like some advive and whats the best water systems for the 690 advance. Pics would be exellent too if possible

Thanks


I kinda have.. It's not running but I cut up some tubing etc and put in a demo loop. Only thing is that I don't use the 5.25" bays for anything so my pump is in there and I plan to drill a hole for the tubing to pass through the bottom of the 5.25" bay to go to the rad at the bottom.


----------



## Michael Cox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


anyone got any idea with what to do with the stock fans


Cut the centers out and make shrouds?!...


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michael Cox*


Cut the centers out and make shrouds?!...


guess i would do that
since
i killed the lights on the plastic clear one anyway lol


----------



## asabaraba

Hey guys

I wasn't sure if the CM690 supported E-ATX boards, but apparently it does











I wasn't ready to change my beloved CM690 haahaha (Stock thou. Don't yell at me







)


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *asabaraba*


Hey guys

I wasn't sure if the CM690 supported E-ATX boards, but apparently it does











I wasn't ready to change my beloved CM690 haahaha (Stock thou. Don't yell at me







)


dude the heatsink is crooked


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


dude the heatsink is crooked


That's an LGA 1156 board, but he's using the LGA 775 mounts on the board (as it has both 1156 & 775 holes) but the LGA 775 holes must be off center some so they won't overlap with the 1156 ones. Thus making it so the heatsink is crooked.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


dude the heatsink is crooked


Why does it matter? I'm pretty sure energy doesn't have a preferred orientation.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Why does it matter? I'm pretty sure energy doesn't have a preferred orientation.


It can on MCP's (Multi Chip Packages) like the Core i3/i5 Dual Cores, Pentium G Series, & Core 2 Quad Series CPU's.

EDIT: Energy doesn't have a preferred orientation, but the flow of liquid/gas in heatpipes does.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It can on MCP's (Multi Chip Packages) like the Core i3/i5 Dual Cores, Pentium G Series, & Core 2 Quad Series CPU's.

EDIT: Energy doesn't have a preferred orientation, but the flow of liquid/gas in heatpipes does.


You'd have to fully flip the heatsink upside down for that to matter at all.

And please explain how having an 'MCP' makes any difference. Either you make contact or you don't. As long as it's making contact, it'll be just as good.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


You'd have to fully flip the heatsink upside down for that to matter at all.

And please explain how having an 'MCP' makes any difference. Either you make contact or you don't. As long as it's making contact, it'll be just as good.


It matters because in a MCM package, heat gets distributed, more so, in whichever direction the the two dies make wider. 
Which is usually Left-Right

When your heat transfer devices are closer to the source, they transfer heat better.

This has a larger impact on HDT cooler. Which the Vendetta 2 is.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It matters because in a MCM package, heat gets distributed, more so, in whichever direction the the two dies make wider. 
Which is usually Left-Right

When your heat transfer devices are closer to the source, they transfer heat better.

This has a larger impact on HDT cooler. Which the Vendetta 2 is.


I would think the difference would be negligible when dealing with an angle as small as 10 or 15 degrees.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I would think the difference would be negligible when dealing with an angle as small as 10 or 15 degrees.


It depends.

Some people report up to a 2*C change on C2Q CPU's with specific orientations.

I know in Open Air, my brothers system's (which I build for him) Q9450 has a 2*C difference on the Dark Knight depending on how I position the cooler. He's running on a open bench, so it's not an airflow thing.


----------



## theCanadian

... that's a negligible difference. Unless somehow it compromises an overclock. And even then, if you're depending on a difference of 2C for the stability of your overclock, I really dont think that counts as stable.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


... that's a negligible difference. Unless somehow it compromises an overclock. And even then, if you're depending on a difference of 2C for the stability of your overclock, I really dont think that counts as stable.


That Two degree's can be very vital.

Take into consideration a Phenom II/Athlon II. 55*C is about the breaking point, that's a very low top-out for a CPU.

And negligible would 1*C as that can be a room shift, but a constant of 2*C does mean it's a slightly more effective method. More so considering it was re-tested over and over again and got the same results.

Lapping usually doesn't give more then 2-3*C different besides some coolers like the TRUE where the base was so un-even you'd think they cut it with a chisel.


----------



## [email protected]

Owned the 690 II Advanced for about a month now and I'm loving it.




























The last two images aren't exactly the best, but they'll do.

Oh yeah, the reason why that case is not used for my sig-rig is because I'm using it for my office/secondary [email protected] rig.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Owned the 690 II Advanced for about a month now and I'm loving it.

The last two images aren't exactly the best, but they'll do.

Oh yeah, the reason why that case is not used for my sig-rig is because I'm using it for my office rig.

please turn on the lights for the pics or flash or w/e

or i might just be blind


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I love how when someone asks for cable management tips, we interpret it as "Who has the best cable management? Picture contest!!!!!1!one!!"

Of course, looking at pics really does help when it comes to cable management...

Exactly: a picture is worth a thousand words.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael Cox* 
OK fellas, I couldn't wait so here is my new cable management that I copied from yall.

Here is a before and after.

Note I did more the original fan that was on the bottom to the top so there are two up there now. The blue one I stole from the front of the case. I think I will put it back after I buy a few more of the Magma fans. I really like those to red ones.

Also I am thinking about putting that second rad fan outside the case and put a shroud in the case so from inside the case it would go; fan, shroud, rad, case, fan. Not sure on that though.

As always tips/advice is always appreciated. Now that I have the cables set I need to learn to oc.

right now I am using the gigabyte Easy Tune set on the first setting.

If you mean that you no longer have a front fan, then you need to put it back. I think that the 2 main fans are the front intake and the rear exhaust. I think that any other fans in addition to that are just extra fans.

And again, you should not overclock until you get your system out of that deskhole. Try to trust me: I know from experience.

But if you *do* get your system out of that deskhole, then the only place where you should be doing overclocking is through the BIOS. Using software is only a good idea when the BIOS does not have any overclocking options. So uninstall EasyTune (try to trust me). But get your system out of that deskhole first.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael Cox* 
Hey TwoCables,

What does your system run at at idle and then at it's highest?

I looked at your "My system" but it says it is stock, are you oc now?

My sig rig always reflects the most current state of my system, so that means it is currently not overclocked. The reason why is because ever since I upgraded from the 9800 GTX+ to the GTX 260, I haven't been able to get *any* overclock stable, so I have absolutely given up on it.

But as I said before: get your system out of that deskhole. The difference in system temperatures between having the system inside and out is about 10-20Â°C! If you don't believe me, then do as I said and do this:

Run the Small FFTs test for about 10 minutes while the system is in the deskhole. Then take your system *out* of the deskhole and run the test again for another 10 minutes - all the while monitoring temperatures; I guarantee you that you will see a very big difference.

I'm going to keep after you until you do it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael Cox* 
I thought I was oc to 3.1 but I had to do a restore and that may have switched it back to stock. I'll redo it and put that up when it's done.

I apprciate any info...

No overclocking should be done until the system is permanently removed from that deskhole. I'm sorry, but if you love your system at all, then you'll find a new place for it where it can breathe. Yes, I know that both ends are open, but trust me! I am speaking from experience! My desk is the same way!

And by the way, the following is in response to your screenshot of Core Temp: I had my E8400 overclocked to 4.0 GHz using 1.352V on full load with an ambient temperature (meaning, I used a room thermometer placed near my system) of about 70Â°F. *My full-load core temperature never exceeded 50Â°C with the Small FFTs test.* Compare that to your screenshot: your CPU is at 100% stock, *but yet the highest temperature was 63Â°C!!* That's 13Â°C higher than my full-load core temperature, and yours isn't even overclocked! So again: please find a new permanent home for your system where it has *PLENTY* of room to breathe on all 5 sides (I'm including the top).


----------



## Coneman

Got my CM690II Advanced case about a month ago. had to change motherboard (fried). and been tryin' to clean up wiring (still got more to do).










edit1:can't get my image to show
edit2: fixed


----------



## gotspeed

my other cm690 runs fine in its desk hole....










the back is cut out around the back fan and pushed all the way back so the air blows out the back of the hole and so that the wires stick out behind it a bit but it doesn't have any temp issues


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
my other cm690 runs fine in its desk hole....

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...1220101408.jpg

the back is cut out around the back fan and pushed all the way back so the air blows out the back of the hole and so that the wires stick out behind it a bit but it doesn't have any temp issues

What other fans do you have other than the front intake and rear exhaust?

I'm asking because I just remembered that when I had my system in my desk hole, my side panel was an intake. So, I think that if I had turned it around to exhaust air, then I probably would have had "normal" temperatures.

So here's what I'm saying: even though I still want to stand by what I said in that big reply, I think that if you either don't use a side panel fan or have it exhausting air, then everything should be gravy!


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rheicel* 
I am about to change my mid-atx case untill I saw this beautiful Thread!

Modded RC690
1. CPU cut-out
2. Bottom Fan cut-out
3. Mid Fancut-out
4. Black and Red Paint
5. Remove HDD Cage
6. Wide Side Window cut-out
7. Inclusion of Red-Fans

I am open to suggestions. Thanks for looking!

Nice Paintjob!


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Nice Paintjob!

Thanks for liking my job. These are the comments that drives peoples talent!

I am actually planning to modify the cable sleeves too, I just could dont have the time.










Did you see that GPU water block hanging on the side of the PSU? I bought a 4890 water block. Unfortunately, I coudn't make my card work with that GPU water block. The GPU will not post at all with the block installed. Not sure if it needs to sense a fan or something, it is really frustrating.









Amd by the way, I also painted the stripes of antec 1000W with red. LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
please turn on the lights for the pics or flash or w/e

or i might just be blind

Flash is already turned off, just using my desk light. My camera doesn't do so well in the dark...


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rheicel* 
Thanks for liking my job. These are the comments that drives peoples talent!

I am actually planning to modify the cable sleeves too, I just could dont have the time.
Did you see that GPU water block hanging on the side of the PSU? I bought a 4890 water block. Unfortunately, I coudn't make my card work with that GPU water block. The GPU will not post at all with the block installed. Not sure if it needs to sense a fan or something, it is really frustrating.










Youre welcome.









Yeah i know all about not having enough time,I did my CM in a weekend i was free for once.









Btw maybe you should ask on the forums here what could be the problem with the card,A lot of helpfull people here.









Quote:

Amd by the way, I also painted the stripes of antec 1000W with red. LOL
Its the small things that turn out great


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Flash is already turned off, just using my desk light. My camera doesn't do so well in the dark...









He's actually asking if you can either turn the lights on, or use the flash.


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


He's actually asking if you can either turn the lights on, or use the flash.


You beat me to it by quite a bit.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
You beat me to it by quite a bit.









Oh... Well, I'll see if I can bring the computer outside to get some daylight for the pictures.

I told myself to never use flash on my camera because it looks absolutely horrible.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


Youre welcome.









Yeah i know all about not having enough time,I did my CM in a weekend i was free for once.









Btw maybe you should ask on the forums here what could be the problem with the card,A lot of helpfull people here.









Its the small things that turn out great











Thanks dude. I will have to sneak around in some forums and see if they are having the same problem on the card when using an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Oh... Well, I'll see if I can bring the computer outside to get some daylight for the pictures.

I told myself to never use flash on my camera because it looks absolutely horrible.


I have the same problem with my camera. I think we need to buy a new one, probably the one with a big camera lens and a good light sensitivity.










See how horible my camera is! The paint should be RED but it comes out as orange


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Thanks dude. I will have to sneak around in some forums and see if they are having the same problem on the card when using an aftermarket cooler.


Good luck !

and again youre welcome.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


What other fans do you have other than the front intake and rear exhaust?

I'm asking because I just remembered that when I had my system in my desk hole, my side panel was an intake. So, I think that if I had turned it around to exhaust air, then I probably would have had "normal" temperatures.

So here's what I'm saying: even though I still want to stand by what I said in that big reply, I think that if you either don't use a side panel fan or have it exhausting air, then everything should be gravy!


i think the side is a intake.

as for the pictures try turning on some rooms lights, will help out a lot.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Oh... Well, I'll see if I can bring the computer outside to get some daylight for the pictures.

I told myself to never use flash on my camera because it looks absolutely horrible.


Just use the flash anyway. Or, if you have more lights in that room, then turn them on and still use the flash. Nobody is going to say "yuck, what horrible picture quality!" Instead, we will be looking at the subject because that's the whole point of the picture. After all, this isn't a photography club.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


See how horible my camera is! The paint should be RED but it comes out as orange










I think the white balance on your camera is on the wrong setting. White balance has a large effect on the colours in a photo and setting it wrong will distort these colours from what they are naturally.

Btw guys, what do you think of this? Ignore the side panel entirely, that's not how it will look. Wanted to focus solely on the front panel in this mockup. Planning on replacing the mesh on the front with a single sheet since I don't use my dvd drive often enough to warrant destroying the front of a nice case. (Going to put it in an external enclosure)


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
i think the white balance on your camera is on the wrong setting. White balance has a large effect on the colours in a photo and setting it wrong will distort these colours from what they are naturally.

Btw guys, what do you think of this? Ignore the side panel entirely, that's not how it will look. Wanted to focus solely on the front panel in this mockup. Planning on replacing the mesh on the front with a single sheet since i don't use my dvd drive often enough to warrant destroying the front of a nice case. (going to put it in an external enclosure)










0_0


----------



## TwoCables

Whoa, spiderm0nkey! That looks really nice!!! I say Do it!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
0_0


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa, spiderm0nkey! That looks really nice!!! I say Do it!

Sweet







Just wanted to see what you guys thought of it. Hoping to get the mesh in the next few weeks. Going to replace the top mesh as well to match the front.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

I can't believe I haven't put up a picture of my 690 since I redid it.
No top on the case because of the rad. When I move all of the hardware in the 690 to my new case, the top will be back on.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I think the white balance on your camera is on the wrong setting. White balance has a large effect on the colours in a photo and setting it wrong will distort these colours from what they are naturally.

Btw guys, what do you think of this? Ignore the side panel entirely, that's not how it will look. Wanted to focus solely on the front panel in this mockup. Planning on replacing the mesh on the front with a single sheet since I don't use my dvd drive often enough to warrant destroying the front of a nice case. (Going to put it in an external enclosure)

_<snip>_


Have you considered using a slot loading optical drive? All you'd need to do is cut a very slim slot in that front mesh if you're going to replace it. Would be a way better solution imo, just get some type of spacer between the eject button and the front mesh so all you need to do is apply a bit of pressure to the mesh to eject the disk.

Plus it's all internal this way, much more sleek!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


Have you considered using a slot loading optical drive? All you'd need to do is cut a very slim slot in that front mesh if you're going to replace it. Would be a way better solution imo, just get some type of spacer between the eject button and the front mesh so all you need to do is apply a bit of pressure to the mesh to eject the disk.

Plus it's all internal this way, much more sleek!










or just a normal drive and stealth it?


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
or just a normal drive and stealth it?









A stealthed drive would require more work though, and we can't have that.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 

Btw guys, what do you think of this? Ignore the side panel entirely, that's not how it will look. Wanted to focus solely on the front panel in this mockup. Planning on replacing the mesh on the front with a single sheet since I don't use my dvd drive often enough to warrant destroying the front of a nice case. (Going to put it in an external enclosure)










nice simple case! just use portable BD/DVD drive. the front grill portrays mono theme which is very stunning!


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I think the white balance on your camera is on the wrong setting. White balance has a large effect on the colours in a photo and setting it wrong will distort these colours from what they are naturally!


Good Point, I will try to simulate the camera settings till I get the right picture. Thanks spiderM!


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet* 
I can't believe I haven't put up a picture of my 690 since I redid it.
No top on the case because of the rad. When I move all of the hardware in the 690 to my new case, the top will be back on.

Nice and clean!


----------



## gotspeed

i think an external would be the best, no slot and could be totally hidden.


----------



## rheicel




----------



## rheicel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i think an external would be the best, no slot and could be totally hidden.

slot down the bottom would be nice as well!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


slot down the bottom would be nice as well!


if it were me i would get a usb or esata 5.25 inch enclosure and just put it some where that its easy to get to and out of view of any photos lol.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993037


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


if it were me i would get a usb or esata 5.25 inch enclosure and just put it some where that its easy to get to and out of view of any photos lol.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993037


100% agree gotspeed!


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
if it were me i would get a usb or esata 5.25 inch enclosure and just put it some where that its easy to get to and out of view of any photos lol.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993037

She could also, if she's got a 690 II Advanced that is, just plug a DVD-drive in the SATA-dock thingie on the top and remove it for shots ?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


She could also, if she's got a 690 II Advanced that is, just plug a DVD-drive in the SATA-dock thingie on the top and remove it for shots ?










i don't think a 5.25 drive would dock up there just 3.5 and 2.5's


----------



## xxmintixx

i have a CM 690 pure but im still modding it. painted most the fan's white and cut the grill's just got to paint the psu fan's then my build is done for now and then ill get some pic's

its my first gaming build so its not the best


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i don't think a 5.25 drive would dock up there just 3.5 and 2.5's


Oh, that I did not think of.


----------



## mrfajita

I am thinking about getting a Corsair H50, will the radiator fit in the top panel? I tried with my radiator for my water cooled 88GTX and it does not fit.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


I am thinking about getting a Corsair H50, will the radiator fit in the top panel? I tried with my radiator for my water cooled 88GTX and it does not fit.


where? on the top panel


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxmintixx* 
i have a CM 690 pure but im still modding it. painted most the fan's white and cut the grill's just got to paint the psu fan's then my build is done for now and then ill get some pic's

its my first gaming build so its not the best

we would love to see your build here.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i think an external would be the best, no slot and could be totally hidden.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


if it were me i would get a usb or esata 5.25 inch enclosure and just put it some where that its easy to get to and out of view of any photos lol.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993037


I'm using the 5.25" bays to house my pump and half of the tank since I didn't want to put my dvd drive there so slot loading wouldn't work unfortunately with the planned waterloop.

I'm hoping to make my own external enclosure for the drive, to match the theme of the case


----------



## NoGuru

Hey guys, I am looking at possibly getting the 690 II A in the near future, and was wondering if you can fit any size 240 RAD in it?
I do a lot of benching, and like the X dock for swapping out HD's.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Hey guys, I am looking at possibly getting the 690 II A in the near future, and was wondering if you can fit any size 240 RAD in it?
I do a lot of benching, and like the X dock for swapping out HD's.

Yeah you should definitely be able to. Putting it in the bottom will be the best place for a thicker sized rad since you don't have to worry about clearing the RAM or CPU. Best case I've ever owned


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yeah you should definitely be able to. Putting it in the bottom will be the best place for a thicker sized rad since you don't have to worry about clearing the RAM or CPU. Best case I've ever owned










Thanks Spider. What about access to the Hard drive cables?
The reason I ask, right now I have to disconnect my two drives I use on a regular basis to hook up a benching drive.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks Spider. What about access to the Hard drive cables?
The reason I ask, right now I have to disconnect my two drives I use on a regular basis to hook up a benching drive.


Access is easy (lol). Just got to remove the rear panel and the cables will be right there







This case just screams easy access!


----------



## godofdeath

the 690 is remove the rear panel and you have access to the back where the cables lie


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Access is easy (lol). Just got to remove the rear panel and the cables will be right there







This case just screams easy access!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


the 690 is remove the rear panel and you have access to the back where the cables lie


Thanks guys, I think I'm sold. rep for you 2


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks guys, I think I'm sold. rep for you 2










No worries. I'm confident that you will love this case. It really is SO user friendly.


----------



## godofdeath

how is the front removed on the cm690 II?
just like the first one? with the tabs?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Just saw this club, got my CM690 NV edition 2 years ago.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


how is the front removed on the cm690 II?
just like the first one? with the tabs?


Grab the front panel from the bottom and pull. It comes off far more easily than the one on the 690. I was expecting it to be just as difficult so gave it a good yank and it came flying off


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Grab the front panel from the bottom and pull. It comes off far more easily than the one on the 690. I was expecting it to be just as difficult so gave it a good yank and it came flying off










bah me no like tabs lol
o well can't have it all


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
how is the front removed on the cm690 II?
just like the first one? with the tabs?

Do you mean the top panel? I'm asking because the front panel does not have tabs: it is simply pulled off from the bottom (just like the instructions illustrate). The top panel is the only one that has tabs to be pushed in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
bah me no like tabs lol
o well can't have it all

I hope I clarified this.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Do you mean the top panel? I'm asking because the front panel does not have tabs: it is simply pulled off from the bottom (just like the instructions illustrate). The top panel is the only one that has tabs to be pushed in.

I hope I clarified this.

the front had the circle tabs or expanding tabs or something


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
the front had the circle tabs or expanding tabs or something

Yep. So are you saying that you'd rather not have anything holding the front panel in? I mean, I don't know about you, but I don't want to have to use tape or something to hold a panel on because it didn't come with some sort of design like this to hold it in place.










Besides, it's incredibly easy to remove, so just imagine how much easier it is to remove the front panel on the new 690.


----------



## azcrazy

time to be in this thread


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
time to be in this thread


Great looking mods, man!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Access is easy


Good to know









Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*












Holy crap, this is what i've been thinking of for ages now (though smaller)... how'd you etch the OCN logo? Or is it just one of those big appliques...


----------



## Campo

You can sandblast it sean.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Good to know









Holy crap, this is what i've been thinking of for ages now (though smaller)... how'd you etch the OCN logo? Or is it just one of those big appliques...


that looks etched


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


that looks etched


I'd like to go as far as saying that it's _obviously_ etched.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
You can sandblast it sean.

...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I'd like to go as far as saying that it's _obviously_ etched.

yeah i figured the overclock.net text sort of gave it away... i'm interested though.

Would a laser work?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
...

yeah i figured the overclock.net text sort of gave it away... i'm interested though.

Would a laser work?









Well, just look at the solid part of the OCN logo.


----------



## gotspeed

http://louissuvoy.squarespace.com/

what ya guys think?


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
...

It's easy to do, just do the reverse of a normal sticker, and then put it in the sandblaster and the sandblaster will frost the glass/plastic/acrylic/yourpenis.


----------



## gotspeed

who has given him rep, *** (let me give you a hint, 3 letter word, starting with a w, contains a t and ending with a f)


----------



## GJF47

Does anyone else get an annoying buzzing sound from the fromt mesh of the CM690 (where the front fan/logo is)? It goes away with a quick tap of the mesh but comes back minutes later


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
Does anyone else get an annoying buzzing sound from the fromt mesh of the CM690 (where the front fan/logo is)? It goes away with a quick tap of the mesh but comes back minutes later









Nope..You could try to tighten the front mesh though


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
Does anyone else get an annoying buzzing sound from the fromt mesh of the CM690 (where the front fan/logo is)? It goes away with a quick tap of the mesh but comes back minutes later









my top mesh did that for a while i think it was a clip that wasn't all the way in.


----------



## xieper

Hi








Add me please, I put my request in ages ago, but I am still not listed as a member.....
Here is my system.
(in a CM690 case of course







)


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xieper* 
Hi








Add me please, I put my request in ages ago, but I am still not listed as a member.....
Here is my system.
(in a CM690 case of course







)

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/DSCF1485.JPG
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/DSCF1484.JPG
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/DSCF1494.JPG

read the first post plz


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:

]Hi








Add me please, I put my request in ages ago, but I am still not listed as a member.....
Here is my system.
(in a CM690 case of course







)

Quote:

(temporarily not adding anymore. post image limitation)
From first post.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Good to know









Holy crap, this is what i've been thinking of for ages now (though smaller)... how'd you etch the OCN logo? Or is it just one of those big appliques...






































my hand was tired when done but it was well worth (me thinks)


----------



## azcrazy

and if u guys want more info

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-all-must.html

if u guys need advice let me know i will help u guys


----------



## zalittle

I have a stock Cooler Master 690 II advanced. I love the case and prefer it the stock black. Although at some point I do plan on a modification to the case soon.


----------



## godofdeath

any easy way to remove the top mesh?
I feel that i will end up bending the thing if i pull too hard


----------



## xlr8ter

Pull on it from one side with one hand, And with your other hand press in on the tabs, one by one, front to back


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Meh, I'll post another pic of my dust bucket. I can't remember the last time I did anything with it. The water cooling has been running clamp-less now for t lest 6 months with nothing but distilled. Haven't even had to top the res up. Same hardware as before.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
any easy way to remove the top mesh?
I feel that i will end up bending the thing if i pull too hard

There are 6 bendable tabs that hold the top panel in place. Just look at it from underneath the top panel.


----------



## mitchbowman

More pic's of the Water Cooling Here

What do you guy's think
Just finished it this morning


----------



## Hydraulic

Yea, the top comes off easy if you apply pressure slightly up while pushing out the tabs one at a time. Its the front that gets me every time. If you remember(or can search) i posted a picture of my 690 earlier( either here or the cable management thread). Right now i have all the rivets drilled out and over the next week a friend of mine will be powder coating it. My question is should i powder coat the mesh, or will it screw up because it is so fine. If i should just spraypaint it let me know.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


What do you guy's think 
Just finished it this morning


Nice. I like the cable management, but to be honest, those elbow joints kill your look.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Nice. I like the cable management, but to be honest, those elbow joints kill your look.


it's not an elbow joint 
it's a t piece for the drain line that runs down and behind the hdd's


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


Yea, the top comes off easy if you apply pressure slightly up while pushing out the tabs one at a time. Its the front that gets me every time. If you remember(or can search) i posted a picture of my 690 earlier( either here or the cable management thread). Right now i have all the rivets drilled out and over the next week a friend of mine will be powder coating it. My question is should i powder coat the mesh, or will it screw up because it is so fine. If i should just spraypaint it let me know.


Tbh, powdercoat it. Replacing the mesh should be pretty easy if the powdercoating ruins it anyway. I'm about to replace the mesh on the front of my 690 2 advanced with a single sheet.


----------



## Hydraulic

Another question about Powder Coating it. Should I put anything in the screw holes to protect the threads, or will they be just fine?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hydraulic* 
Another question about Powder Coating it. Should I put anything in the screw holes to protect the threads, or will they be just fine?

You want to protect those holes. For sure.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hydraulic* 
Another question about Powder Coating it. Should I put anything in the screw holes to protect the threads, or will they be just fine?

simple yes, other wise you will have to run a tap in to every hole again.


----------



## hbfs

Any recommendations on 140mm and 80mm dust filters to use for the side panels of the 690 II? Also, while we're dealing with dust filters, this is pretty interesting: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=209801


----------



## realcyberbob

I use pantyhose for all my fans.


----------



## hbfs

Besides pantyhose


----------



## godofdeath

dryer sheets?


----------



## hbfs

I was thinking more along the lines of something I could purchase.. something less ghetto.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hbfs*


I was thinking more along the lines of something I could purchase.. something less ghetto.


I've seen several pantyhose fan filter mods that look very professional - as though they are high-quality, store-bought filters.

In other words, you get what you put into it. But the pantyhose fabric is almost the best material, so...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I've seen several pantyhose fan filter mods that look very professional - as though they are high-quality, store-bought filters.

In other words, you get what you put into it. But the pantyhose fabric is almost the best material, so...


Dryer Sheets are a better option.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=209801


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Dryer Sheets are a better option.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=209801


Oh, then I stand freshly corrected. Ahem.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's a good link as the data is in reduction by percentage which is a much more valuable number.

Though, seriously, used dryer sheets...sometimes I just wonder about us PC "Enthusiasts"


----------



## godofdeath

whats the max sized circle cutter thing i should use if i want to still keep the 120 mm holes on the top?

and where can i get some inexpensive cheap circle cutters?


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
whats the max sized circle cutter thing i should use if i want to still keep the 120 mm holes on the top?

and where can i get some inexpensive cheap circle cutters?

If i under stand your question correctly, I used a CD as the circular template which i traced with a sharpie. Then I used a drill press with a big round cutting bit that was around 11cm. After that I finished off the cut with some tin snips.


----------



## NoGuru

Just picked up the 690 II today, but I can't seem to upload my picks in JPEG.
I'll give it a try later.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


If i under stand your question correctly, I used a CD as the circular template which i traced with a sharpie. Then I used a drill press with a big round cutting bit that was around 11cm. After that I finished off the cut with some tin snips.


no got any of those machines


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


no got any of those machines


Go buy a dremel then if you don't already have one and cut it with that and then use a file to smooth the edges.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Go buy a dremel then if you don't already have one and cut it with that and then use a file to smooth the edges.


lol trying to do this on a tight budget


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


lol trying to do this on a tight budget


Believe me, I know exactly what that's like. Unfortunately for you though, a dremel is the best option for the best price. Tin snips would be another way of doing it but could end up messy. I've had average experiences with tin snips.


----------



## Hydraulic

Well looks like the friend I had that can powder coat is going out of town for his daughters wedding and he said it would atleast be a month before i could powder coat my case. So in that case i am going to paint it myself. I would like to put stripes down the mesh front, should i sand that down at all? Its because i am tired of not being able to use a case after i have completely dismantled my case( i drilled out all the rivets, and its in a box ). see pics of what i am talking about.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


You want to protect those holes. For sure.


lmao


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just picked up the 690 II today, but I can't seem to upload my picks in JPEG.
I'll give it a try later.


If you're trying to use OCN's built-in attachment feature, then the JPEGs could have too high of a resolution (max of 1600x1200, but it can still be something like 1440x900), or it could exceed the file size limit (1 MB).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If you're trying to use OCN's built-in attachment feature, then the JPEGs could have too high of a resolution (max of 1600x1200, but it can still be something like 1440x900), or it could exceed the file size limit (1 MB).


Thanks TC, I was just coming to this thread to ask about it. My images are 3664 X 2748 so that is the problem. Do you know how to re-size them, and what is the best size?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks TC, I was just coming to this thread to ask about it. My images are 3664 X 2748 so that is the problem. Do you know how to re-size them, and what is the best size?


Scaled down to 1280x1024 or 1280x720

Those are usually the best resolutions to uses as they fit on almost all monitors well and generally have a small file size.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks TC, I was just coming to this thread to ask about it. My images are 3664 X 2748 so that is the problem. Do you know how to re-size them, and what is the best size?


My only way of resizing images is with Microsoft Paint. But I am willing to bet that there are much better options that are still free.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Scaled down to 1280x1024 or 1280x720

Those are usually the best resolutions to uses as they fit on almost all monitors well and generally have a small file size.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


My only way of resizing images is with Microsoft Paint. But I am willing to bet that there are much better options that are still free.


Thanks guys, I'll give it a shot.

Edit: LOL, I am terible with software, so I just set is as my background for now.
I am going to do better on the cable mgt. later, have a WC loop coming soon.
Going to shrink wrap the exposed cables too. The 24 pin might have to get electrical tape around it, unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


My only way of resizing images is with Microsoft Paint. But I am willing to bet that there are much better options that are still free.


IrfanView is free, fast and even do some "photoshop kind-of-stuff" if u want. Light as a feather.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
IrfanView is free, fast and even do some "photoshop kind-of-stuff" if u want. Light as a feather.









I'll give it a try, thanks. Last post edited.

That program works for me, thanks and +rep to yous guys.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

paint.net is far superior than irfanview... i can even do more in it than photoshop, though i'm betting that's just cause i fail at PS









much easier though. just Image > resize > ok > happy days


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


paint.net is far superior than irfanview... i can even do more in it than photoshop, though i'm betting that's just cause i fail at PS









much easier though. just Image > resize > ok > happy days


Really? Didn't know about that one. Will give it a try, man!


----------



## GJF47

Image resizer is a good tool it allows you to select multiple pictures at a time and resize them all in one click









http://www.vso-software.fr/products/...ge-resizer.php


----------



## grazz1984

how do i fit a 240mm rad to top of cm690 case (nvidia edition)

thanks


----------



## Rolim

hi, first time poster here and i just wanted to ask two questions

I sort of messed up the right side panel (the one next to the back of the motherboard) and it won't go on anymore and was wondering is there any place that sells the right one and not the left one. There is the left one that has the side window but I'm not sure if that one would fit in the right side.

Also right now I have 1 intake fan, 2 exhaust fans, and 2 push/pull fans on the heatsink. I want to lower my temperatures a bit to OC a bit mroe (60c on 100% load) and was wondering which fan i should get to get the best temperature drop. I'm using the Coolermaster 212+ as my heatsink.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolim*


I sort of messed up the right side panel (the one next to the back of the motherboard) and it won't go on anymore and was wondering is there any place that sells the right one and not the left one. There is the left one that has the side window but I'm not sure if that one would fit in the right side.


Could you provide pictures? You may be able to fix it.

If not, contact Cooler Master and they should be able to supply you with one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolim*


Also right now I have 1 intake fan, 2 exhaust fans, and 2 push/pull fans on the heatsink. I want to lower my temperatures a bit to OC a bit mroe (60c on 100% load) and was wondering which fan i should get to get the best temperature drop. I'm using the Coolermaster 212+ as my heatsink.


What fans do you have on the Hyper212+

You may also need to increase the airflow in the case.

You can do this by adding either a fan to the 5.25" Drive bay area or on the door.


----------



## theCanadian

You can talk to coolermaster, they should be able to ship you a new one. If it's still under warranty they should even ship it to you for free.


----------



## Rolim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Could you provide pictures? You may be able to fix it.

If not, contact Cooler Master and they should be able to supply you with one.

What fans do you have on the Hyper212+

You may also need to increase the airflow in the case.

You can do this by adding either a fan to the 5.25" Drive bay area or on the door.

Well it does fit after lots of force and pushing. When I was building the comp I took out the side panel and put them on my chairs, I wasn't paying attention and sat on them, the right one being on the top now has a dent and the middle 'hook' thing that clips onto the top doesn't fit. It fits but there's a little dent going outwards.







Im not sure if coolermaster would replace when I did something so stupid









Im using the stock fan and another coolermaster sickleflow. Not sure if I should be getting different ones for the 212+.

I am OCing my 1055T, right now 60 max at 3.8Ghz, trying to get to 4 though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolim* 
Well it does fit after lots of force and pushing. When I was building the comp I took out the side panel and put them on my chairs, I wasn't paying attention and sat on them, the right one being on the top now has a dent and the middle 'hook' thing that clips onto the top doesn't fit. It fits but there's a little dent going outwards.







Im not sure if coolermaster would replace when I did something so stupid









Im using the stock fan and another coolermaster sickleflow. Not sure if I should be getting different ones for the 212+.

I am OCing my 1055T, right now 60 max at 3.8Ghz, trying to get to 4 though.

CM actually offers the right side panel for $13

As for a fan, put the sickleflow on the side panel and use a BladeMaster 120mm with your heatsink.
BladeMaster's are good fans, on par with Yate Loons except they're PWM. But still, good fans and they come stock with the Hyper212+

Though, the thing is, when you put two fans on a heatsink, you want to make sure they match so one fan does not burn up the other fan. And since the Hyper212+ comes with a blade master, another one is a perfect match.


----------



## Rolim

Does the 690 one fit with the 690 II?

Should i also get 1 more sickleflow so I have 3 intake and then have the 2 exhaust and 2 more on the heatsink.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolim*


Does the 690 one fit with the 690 II?

Should i also get 1 more sickleflow so I have 3 intake and then have the 2 exhaust and 2 more on the heatsink.


I don't know if the 690 II has the same side panel as the 690.

And as for getting another Sickleflow, well that's up to you. You'll go to a positive pressure setup then, which is usually worse for temps.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I don't know if the 690 II has the same side panel as the 690.

And as for getting another Sickleflow, well that's up to you. You'll go to a positive pressure setup then, which is usually worse for temps.


the 690 one can fit you have to bend some of those tabs, theres a youtube mentioning it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thanks guys, I'll give it a shot.

Edit: LOL, I am terible with software, so I just set is as my background for now.
I am going to do better on the cable mgt. later, have a WC loop coming soon.
Going to shrink wrap the exposed cables too. The 24 pin might have to get electrical tape around it, unless someone has a better idea.

Here's how to resize an image in Microsoft Paint as it pertains to Windows 7:

Of course, open the image with Paint
Click the "Resize" button on the left part of the toolbar at the top (it's in between Crop and Rotate, vertically speaking). Alternatively, just press Alt, H, then *re*.
Make sure to enable "Maintain aspect ratio"
Leave the selection as "Percentage" just for the sake of simplicity
Enter something like 50 for now.
The resolution is always on the Status bar (middle-left part of the Status bar). If you don't have a Status bar, then choose the View ribbon (view "Tab"?), and enable "Status bar"
If the percentage you choose doesn't reduce the image to something that is less than both 1600 wide and 1200 tall, then Undo it (or just press Ctrl+Z to avoid using the mouse. Ctrl+Y is Redo)
Keep using different percentages and undoing each change until you achieve the biggest resolution that does not exceed 1600x1200.
The reason for using Undo after each change is to avoid messing with the image quality too much. I mean, you make the change, Undo it, and then try again.

Then, of course, you can either Save it, or perform a "Save As...".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolim* 
hi, first time poster here and i just wanted to ask two questions

I sort of messed up the right side panel (the one next to the back of the motherboard) and it won't go on anymore and was wondering is there any place that sells the right one and not the left one. There is the left one that has the side window but I'm not sure if that one would fit in the right side.

Also right now I have 1 intake fan, 2 exhaust fans, and 2 push/pull fans on the heatsink. I want to lower my temperatures a bit to OC a bit mroe (60c on 100% load) and was wondering which fan i should get to get the best temperature drop. I'm using the Coolermaster 212+ as my heatsink.

Can you post some pictures of the damaged part of the panel? It may be possible to repair it with a pair of pliers.


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks Cables, but the program that was posted "Irfanview" works great and easy.
I tried the others but that one seems to work the best for me.
What did you think of the rig?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thanks Cables, but the program that was posted "Irfanview" works great and easy.
I tried the others but that one seems to work the best for me.
What did you think of the rig?

I know. I don't miss anything.







But this is more for future reference just in case you feel that you can rely on Paint.

Anyway, I saw the pic too. I liked the cleanliness and the blue IDE cable as opposed to using one of those ugly ribbons. Your pic makes me want to get the 690 II! Maybe some day...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I know. I don't miss anything.







But this is more for future reference just in case you feel that you can rely on Paint.

Anyway, I saw the pic too. I liked the cleanliness and the blue IDE cable as opposed to using one of those ugly ribbons. Your pic makes me want to get the 690 II! Maybe some day...

You guys talked me into it, I was waiting to see the new HAF X coming out, but this was just better looking IMO.
That blue Ribbon IDE was from a Intel board I ordered and never used, worked out though. I will post more pic next week when I start my WC loop.


----------



## Rolim

Let me try to describe it.

near the top of the panel there are 3 clips, where i dented it was near the middle one on the top so it still fits but the middle top one doesnt because it's dented outwards.

does anyone know if the panels can be changed positions (left panel for right side and vice versa) because I may just buy the CM 690 II side window and just install that and take the one that isnt damaged right now and put that in the right side. I'd do it myself but right now I'm out of town and there is a place nearby that does sell the side panel.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

pretty sure the side panels are incompatible between the 690 and 690 II guys...


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


pretty sure the side panels are incompatible between the 690 and 690 II guys...


This.
The side panel from the 690 does *not* fit on the 690 II and vice versa (spelling?) .


----------



## xlr8ter

@Rolim: After all, which case do you have? CM690 I or II?


----------



## grazz1984

Anyone selling a cm690 II advance. sold mine with a pc as im starting a new build and would love another one as they are really good cases and i cant find a case as good for around the same price.. i have the first cm690 nvidia edition but as i want to watercool my next build i dont really have any use for it as i dont really want to be cutting holes out ofit and mess it up.

Thanks


----------



## mitchbowman

how much do you guys think a window mod would cost 
i have a dremel and that already


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

the cost of a piece of acrylic from Bunnings, lol.


----------



## theCanadian

Dont forget doublesided tape and cutting disks. So $20-$30.


----------



## godofdeath

piece of acryllic from home depot is 4 dollars at 11x14
tape = 5 dollars?
discs and stuff to cut ??


----------



## godofdeath

o here some guy doing a mod for the side panel


----------



## Rolim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


@Rolim: After all, which case do you have? CM690 I or II?


It's a CM 690 II advanced. I really don't feel like modding it so I'll just live with the little dent for now until CM comes out with the side panel for the right side.


----------



## trivium nate

my case like makes like popping sounds or something once in a while sounds like its coming from the top or something


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
my case like makes like popping sounds or something once in a while sounds like its coming from the top or something

Popping sounds? Could it be the hard drive?


----------



## ears1991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
my case like makes like popping sounds or something once in a while sounds like its coming from the top or something

interesting, mine does something similar, not sure what it is, but it does sound like its coming from the top, i guessed it could be the disc drive but it happens even when theres nothing in it, and very rarely. :S


----------



## trivium nate

its not the drive as ive never heard the noise from them its the case


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
its not the drive as ive never heard the noise from them its the case

It could be similar to how a house creaks and pops as the temperature changes outside.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


time to be in this thread




















Did you dremel the metal rails for extra hds out? I've been wanting to do this as well so I can put my res top there.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vbp6us* 
Did you dremel the metal rails for extra hds out? I've been wanting to do this as well so I can put my res top there.

cant you rivet it out?
i think he derivetted it since it looks painted inside


----------



## ubernewhacks

You guys were wrong. I can't fit 3 5870's in this case.
However, you can redeem yourselves by recommending me fans for the case I got. Also, the colored LED's on my front fan don't light up :[


----------



## ears1991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 
You guys were wrong. I can't fit 3 5870's in this case.
However, you can redeem yourselves by recommending me fans for the case I got. Also, the colored LED's on my front fan don't light up :[

is the switch pressed on the top of the case?
either that or the led connector has come unplugged (it looks like a normal fan 3 pin plug)


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolim*


It's a CM 690 II advanced. I really don't feel like modding it so I'll just live with the little dent for now until CM comes out with the side panel for the right side.


Here is a Side Panel for CM-690 Advanced II


----------



## xlr8ter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks*


You guys were wrong. I can't fit 3 5870's in this case.
However, you can redeem yourselves by recommending me fans for the case I got. Also, the colored LED's on my front fan don't light up :[


I'm pretty sure we said It wouldn't fit (at least I know I did), and I'm pretty sure we determined that it was the motherboards fault, not the case.

Anyway, I recommend these Rosewill fans:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...me=35-40%20dBA


----------



## NoGuru

The new case will be getting some upgrades soon.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


I'm pretty sure we said It wouldn't fit (at least I know I did), and I'm pretty sure we determined that it was the motherboards fault, not the case.

Anyway, I recommend these Rosewill fans:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...me=35-40%20dBA


I'd stay away from the RFA's, they're just about the same as the RFX's but don't undervolt as well.

RFX's come in Red & white, but those are OOS right now.


----------



## xlr8ter

What does it mean that they don't undervolt as well?

I have five on a fan fan controller right now and they work fine...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 
You guys were wrong. I can't fit 3 5870's in this case.
However, you can redeem yourselves by recommending me fans for the case I got. Also, the colored LED's on my front fan don't light up :[

err, i really don't see how it can't, unless you tried to put the third in the bottom slot


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 
You guys were wrong. I can't fit 3 5870's in this case.
However, you can redeem yourselves by recommending me fans for the case I got. Also, the colored LED's on my front fan don't light up :[

of course not there are only 7 back slots
and then the bottom would get blocked from the psu
you need a 8 back pci slot thingy case


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks*


You guys were wrong. I can't fit 3 5870's in this case.
However, you can redeem yourselves by recommending me fans for the case I got. Also, the colored LED's on my front fan don't light up :[


Well, let me join the chorus: no you can't put 3 5870s in there. You need... yada yada







Why do you need all that graphic firepower anyway? Benching? Gotta love OCN









Anyways, how exactly did they stop working (the LEDs I mean)? Did u move things around on the case or done some other stuff that might have broken the LED wire?


----------



## xlr8ter

Actually you're all wrong, this case CAN do triple-crossfire! But, like I said, not with the motherboard that ubernewhacks has! That motherboard has the last PCIe port on the very bottom of the board. If it were one slot higher, like the EVGA P55 FTW, it would work!

Just so people don't get discouraged from buying this case.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
Actually you're all wrong, this case CAN do triple-crossfire! But, like I said, not with the motherboard that ubernewhacks has! That motherboard has the last PCIe port on the very bottom of the board. If it were one slot higher, like the EVGA P55 FTW, it would work!

Just so people get discouraged from buying this case.

I agree
I have my gtx 285 on the last pciex and it has plany of space ,so 3 way sli/crossfire should be possible if mobo helps.

the 3x sli should be ok


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vbp6us* 
Did you dremel the metal rails for extra hds out? I've been wanting to do this as well so I can put my res top there.

u can go check my log to get some ideas

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-all-must.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


What does it mean that they don't undervolt as well?

I have five on a fan fan controller right now and they work fine...


As in, the RFA's can only go down to about 7-8v depending on the batch (I've had a few bad ones) and on PWM controllers, they make a click.

Though, RFX's don't have that problem. And most can go down to 5-6v


----------



## godofdeath

OMG!!!!!

2 days of no posting?

finals everyone?


----------



## NoGuru

Almost done with my first loop. Just waiting on a fan controller and do some cleaning up.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Almost done with my first loop. Just waiting on a fan controller and do some cleaning up.

Damn, thats a big rad!








Anyway, looks great! Loved the tubing color


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Damn, thats a big rad!








Anyway, looks great! Loved the tubing color










Thank you


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thank you









thats a thick rad

why didnt you get sata optical drives?
or maybe some round ide cables that're blue


----------



## bobfig

just a little update on mine since its been a while. got new 38mm panaflows on my rad and (for those that can remember) took off my apple logo from my window.
(i know the dark pics look red but its really orange)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


thats a thick rad

why didnt you get sata optical drives?
or maybe some round ide cables that're blue


LOL, I actually have blue round IDE cables, I was just doing an experiment.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL, I actually have blue round IDE cables, I was just doing an experiment.


you really wanted to cut it up and tape them?
if so i do too
but dont want to lol


----------



## [-Snake-]

I just grabbed a new 690 II from my local store and am now wondering if I made the right decision or not...Should I keep this or go for the sniper? I can still return it for a full refund since I didn't open it.

lol I know I am in the 690 club but I need some confirmation that I made the right decision.


----------



## mrfajita

Mounted a fan on the inner part of my drive bays, dropped my GPU VRM and Memory (both are passive) temps by 5 degrees.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you really wanted to cut it up and tape them?
if so i do too
but dont want to lol


I've done that. It was fun, but I wound up throwing them away. It's better to just buy round IDE cables. That way you don't loose any usable length, and it looks a lot better.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-Snake-]*


I just grabbed a new 690 II from my local store and am now wondering if I made the right decision or not...Should I keep this or go for the sniper? I can still return it for a full refund since I didn't open it.

lol I know I am in the 690 club but I need some confirmation that I made the right decision.


what do you plan to stick in your case
or what's your setup?
the one in your sig?


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


what do you plan to stick in your case
or what's your setup?
the one in your sig?


Yea pretty much. I am not happy with the air flow of my 800D. The sniper or the 690 II are the only ones I am stuck on regarding air flow performance. I went for the 690 since you can stick on like ten or eleven fans on it but I am still unsure.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-Snake-]*


Yea pretty much. I am not happy with the air flow of my 800D. The sniper or the 690 II are the only ones I am stuck on regarding air flow performance. I went for the 690 since you can stick on like ten or eleven fans on it but I am still unsure.


is it the advance or basic im just curious

you should stick with it
if you use one optical you can stick another fan in that area
and since the hd bays are removable and you use 2x hd you can increase the airflow by getting the bottom cage so yea
plus i like design of the case over the scout sniper w/e (this is the one with the handles right?)

did you do a reverse air meaning back sucking in like they do in the h50 vids? to get better temps maybe


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
is it the advance or basic im just curious

you should stick with it
if you use one optical you can stick another fan in that area
and since the hd bays are removable and you use 2x hd you can increase the airflow by getting the bottom cage so yea
plus i like design of the case over the scout sniper w/e (this is the one with the handles right?)

did you do a reverse air meaning back sucking in like they do in the h50 vids? to get better temps maybe

No, the one with the handle is the scout, and it's fugly.










To be honest, I really don't like the last couple cases CM has released, they look like 'gamer' cases.

Edit: I am looking forward to the new HAF though. I may get that one. What is it called again?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecanadian* 

edit: I am looking forward to the new haf though. I may get that one. What is it called again?

haf-x


----------



## godofdeath

half x


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
is it the advance or basic im just curious

you should stick with it
if you use one optical you can stick another fan in that area
and since the hd bays are removable and you use 2x hd you can increase the airflow by getting the bottom cage so yea
plus i like design of the case over the scout sniper w/e (this is the one with the handles right?)

did you do a reverse air meaning back sucking in like they do in the h50 vids? to get better temps maybe

It is the advanced one. Too bad the case does not have 5 drive bays for my fan controller (takes one) + intake fan mod (takes 3 slots) + CD drive (takes one). Look's like I will have to improvise some way.

I have done a lot of experimenting with the H50 and decided to just make it exhaust.

The one with the steel frame handle is the Scout while the Sniper is the one I was looking at.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[-Snake-]* 
It is the advanced one. Too bad the case does not have 5 drive bays for my fan controller (takes one) + intake fan mod (takes 3 slots) + CD drive (takes one). Look's like I will have to improvise some way.

I have done a lot of experimenting with the H50 and decided to just make it exhaust.

The one with the steel frame handle is the Scout while the Sniper is the one I was looking at.

if your fan controller is not that super long kind you can still stick a fan in there, itll just be back more


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


if your fan controller is not that super long kind you can still stick a fan in there, itll just be back more


That's what I did. Sorry for the bad cell phone pic.


----------



## iTravis

One of the best mid case available, too bad I'm not planning to run WC anytime soon


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iTravis*


One of the best mid case available, too bad I'm not planning to run WC anytime soon


----------



## jtluongo

Add Me please. its a 690 II advanced. unmodded


----------



## mushrooshi

I'm painting my case's interior, and I am considering chroming out my fans and mesh.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

*Jollys-CM-690-Case Mod*

Well after a long wait on getting all the parts for the above Project,
it is Now Finished , full worklog in link above & sig


















































































*Now need to OC this Baby and see how she performs,

Pretty happy how it has turned out!*

The next Update to the system will be the CoolIT VANTAGE ALC system that I have coming from CooIT Systems, in June
I have two being dispatched to me, cant wait to try them out and Review too!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks "Jolly" good mate!


----------



## KG363

very clever!









lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Looks "Jolly" good mate!

Well that's certainly a knee-slapper!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

uh... brown paint?







looks pretty good otherwise though.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


uh... brown paint?







looks pretty good otherwise though.



Thanks Guy's for the comments!

Not Brown paint, its Black with accents of Copper Paint to give it a Rustic look


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Thanks Guy's for the comments!

Not Brown paint, its Black with accents of Copper Paint to give it a Rustic look


Yeah, I was thinking "how did he get it to look so rusty?"








Looks good!


----------



## Gejimayu

Hi, is the club still open for new members?


----------



## Ulver

Nice cable management, man!


----------



## TwoCables

3 days, 3 hours, and 9 minutes without a reply.

I just lost the Quiet Game.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

holy carp... is that the longest silence this thread has ever had?!









DON'T DIE 690 CLUB!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111


----------



## xlr8ter

You'd think after the launch of the 690 II this thread would pick up again...

@Gejimayu: Thats a lot of fans! Does it move forward when you tun it on?


----------



## NoGuru

I was thinking about waiting to see the new HAF X but I'm very, very happy with the 690 II. I do like the rubber around the cable holes that added to the HAF though, I may try to order them if possible.


----------



## ears1991

The haf x is an awesome case feature wise, but the 690 ii is way better looking imo
Personally i prefer not having the rubber bits, it looked a bit messy on the corsair cases imo, but thats just me


----------



## KG363

If I find some money this summer I think I might get the HAF X.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


If I find some money this summer I think I might get the HAF X.


Where do you "find" money? I would like to look there.


----------



## KG363

Oh wouldn't you like to know.

I have my "sources"


----------



## Gejimayu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


@Gejimayu: Thats a lot of fans! Does it move forward when you tun it on?


hahaha! fortunately, it doesn't.







It's very humid here right now with ambient temp reaching 38 degrees, so I think having these low-profile fans all around does the trick.


----------



## lilvipr05

I should have my CM 690 II Advanced today. Going to be transplanting everything from my modded Antec 900 to it. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## KoolMan

Hey there.
I was cleaning out my 690 a while back. i took out the front and when i was putting it back i broke the reset button. is there any place i can get one?


----------



## captain_clayman

I
am
in


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolMan*


Hey there.
I was cleaning out my 690 a while back. i took out the front and when i was putting it back i broke the reset button. is there any place i can get one?


I'm sure you will have to get a hold of CM for that.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolMan*


Hey there.
I was cleaning out my 690 a while back. i took out the front and when i was putting it back i broke the reset button. is there any place i can get one?


i broke mine when i painted mine and i just filled out a form on cooler master's site and they sent me a whole new front panel for free.


----------



## godofdeath

erma and then post on forums to speed things up

or buy a new one


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gejimayu*


hahaha! fortunately, it doesn't.







It's very humid here right now with ambient temp reaching 38 degrees, so I think having these low-profile fans all around does the trick.










38Â°C?! Is that your room temperature? How do you stay cool? Damn.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


i broke mine when i painted mine and i just filled out a form on cooler master's site and they sent me a whole new front panel for free.


Was it on this page?

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/erma.php

I mean, I am interested because I worry about the day when my routine cleaning wears out the front panel so much that it doesn't stay on.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *captain_clayman*


I
am
in


i doubt it







unless you've pm'd iandroo...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


38Â°C?! Is that your room temperature? How do you stay cool? Damn.

Was it on this page?

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/erma.php

I mean, I am interested because I worry about the day when my routine cleaning wears out the front panel so much that it doesn't stay on.










i wonder if coolermaster aus has a similar procedure...


----------



## Ulver

Hey guys, I'm getting a 5970 and wondered where would be the best place to stick it (bottom slot is 8x, so I'm confused about either the middle or top slot) considering airflow. 
I know it barely fits on a classic CM-690 anyways...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

presumably the top...


----------



## KG363

I thought it just barely didn't fit...

Not that I know from experience


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I thought it just barely didn't fit...

Not that I know from experience

if so then just stick it in the middle/bottom slot and take out appropriate hdd bays.


----------



## Ulver

Check this guy's picture (original post here)

















I have the same mobo as him so it looks like the top slot won't fit


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


I have the same mobo as him so it looks like the top slot won't fit










Don't put it in the top slot then....
Sounds simple enough to me...?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Don't put it in the top slot then....
Sounds simple enough to me...?


Well, after seeing those pics, it seems simple indeed.


----------



## godofdeath

mod it! lol

any that card sure is a tight fit, better get a powerful front fan


----------



## KG363

Guys, I need a recommendation for a new case. My CM 690 is ageing and I need more features like cpu cut out and lots of dust filters. Can anyone recommend me a new one. I don't wanna pay too much. I like the HAF X but it's like twice as much as I want to spend


----------



## Campo

^ cm690 ii?


----------



## godofdeath

haha yea get the new cm 690 ii

cutout though doesnt align well
filters, more room for 140s
all black


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

just cut out a CPU cutout yourself and buy some dust filters? lol


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
just cut out a CPU cutout yourself and buy some dust filters? lol

We have a winnar!


----------



## godofdeath

NO!
buy pantyhose


----------



## Naruto2000

My CM 690 II, I would like to thank my dad for helping me build and paying for it.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
NO!
buy pantyhose









you should have plenty laying around








JK


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naruto2000* 
My CM 690 II, I would like to thank my dad for helping me build and paying for it.

those sata cables could be better managed but otherwise it looks pretty damn clean.


----------



## godofdeath

yea move the pci-e cable down a hole or 2 and the hd ones to the back and through the side or bottom


----------



## doat

pantyhose works wonders i used them for my old cm690 and i use them for my haf 932 and it works excellently.


----------



## Naruto2000

godofdeath and muncha thanks for your advice, i thought of doing it like that and now i will
cheers fellas


----------



## Kirby.

This is my first post on this forum but I have been browsing these forums for a while researching products and what you guys use for your very beautiful rigs. 
It was an accident that I stumbled upon this case. I have fallen in love with it and will be ordering one within the next couple of days.
I recently bought a XFX HD5870 and was wondering if it would fit in this case with enough room for the HDD Bay fan?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirby.* 
This is my first post on this forum but I have been browsing these forums for a while researching products and what you guys use for your very beautiful rigs.
It was an accident that I stumbled upon this case. I have fallen in love with it and will be ordering one within the next couple of days.
I recently bought a XFX HD5870 and was wondering if it would fit in this case with enough room for the HDD Bay fan?

did you buy cm690 i or ii?
ii being the all black one with room for more 140mm fans and stuff

and yes it will fit the 5970 just barely fits so the 5870 being shorter i think will fit


----------



## Kirby.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


did you buy cm690 i or ii?
ii being the all black one with room for more 140mm fans and stuff

and yes it will fit the 5970 just barely fits so the 5870 being shorter i think will fit


I haven't bought the case yet but I would be buying the II.
From memory the 5970 is just less than an inch shorter.
I remember the II having a HDD bay fan mount and my concern is that I wouldn't be able to put that fan on it's no big deal, it would just be for nicer airflow.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


did you buy cm690 i or ii?
ii being the all black one with room for more 140mm fans and stuff

and yes it will fit the 5970 just barely fits so the 5870 being shorter i think will fit


all black isn't the distinguishing feature







remember the CM 690 Pure..


----------



## KG363

How is the CM 690 II in terms of dust filters?


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

I figured I would post pics of my rig since this thread was what inspired me to get a cm690 II









I don't think my camera likes that fan...



























The 850 watt (currently overkill) power supply is so that i can soon get another GTX 260 and overclock my i7 860


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


How is the CM 690 II in terms of dust filters?


it has them anywhere you would want to put an intake


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
How is the CM 690 II in terms of dust filters?

Has them all down the front panel of the case and a big one at the bottom of the case.


----------



## KG363

I'm thinking about getting a CM 690 II if the HAF X doesn't go on a massive sale and if I get the $$$. Wish me luck!


----------



## trivium nate

my cm 690 i have it so that my psu the fan on the bottom is pointing down like outa the case obviously heat rises so would it make more sense to have the fan pointing upwards like into the case? cuz i notice when playing games i can feel a bit of heat coming from it would it raise case temps?
ive got my sli 260's fans set to 70%


----------



## TwoCables

I forgot to mention that 2 weeks ago today, I upgraded from the EVGA 680i SLI (122-CK-NF68) to the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P!!

I also replaced the board's stock SATA cables for these nice 24" clear/silver ones:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 (90Â° to 180Â° for the SSD and HDD)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 (plain straight ones for optical drives)

They look really nice in my system!

I'm much happier with my system now.


----------



## trivium nate

switched the psu around and it made my bottom 260 rise in temps quite a bit so i said F that and switched it back around


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
switched the psu around and it made my bottom 260 rise in temps quite a bit so i said F that and switched it back around

The fan pulls air in and pushes it out the back, so when the PSU is mounted as per the design of this case, it is pulling in the cooler air from underneath and pushing it out the back of the PSU.


----------



## trivium nate

oh okay thanks


----------



## Campo

Finally got some pics of my 690 today! After I reseated my TRUE and managed some cables!

http://pic.leech.it/i/94ab0/2b3e80bbimg0028.jpg

Rear:
http://pic.leech.it/i/fa7f5/80663e5img0026.jpg

Any tips?


----------



## Br4T

hmmm pretty good








this case rocks....


----------



## NoGuru

Campo use some zip ties and plan each wire.


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Campo use some zip ties and plan each wire.

Thanks, problem is, I have no zip ties haha. I'll need to get a 4 pin extender as well, as it can only JUST reach when going over the GPU like it is.


----------



## godofdeath

more tape stat!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Finally got some pics of my 690 today! After I reseated my TRUE and managed some cables!

http://pic.leech.it/i/94ab0/2b3e80bbimg0028.jpg

Rear:
http://pic.leech.it/i/fa7f5/80663e5img0026.jpg

Any tips?


Well, all that's left now is making it look nicer. But, the cables are out of the way, so the rest is up to you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Thanks, problem is, I have no zip ties haha. I'll need to get a 4 pin extender as well, as it can only JUST reach when going over the GPU like it is.


The fan cable can be unwound. Then you can run the cable underneath the graphics card (it would be "underneath" it if the motherboard were the bottom of the system) and through the little hole that's directly above the PSU. Then the cable can connect behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well, all that's left now is making it look nicer. But, the cables are out of the way, so the rest is up to you.

The fan cable can be unwound. Then you can run the cable underneath the graphics card (it would be "underneath" it if the motherboard were the bottom of the system) and through the little hole that's directly above the PSU. Then the cable can connect behind the motherboard tray.


Thanks, might try do that later on.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I forgot to mention that 2 weeks ago today, I upgraded from the EVGA 680i SLI (122-CK-NF68) to the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P!!


haha bit late to the game but good choice anyway


----------



## NoGuru

Off Topic, but Ch33z why do you have such a mild OC on your setup?
If you need help I would be happy to lend a hand.


----------



## Michael Cox

Here is a pic of my new mods. You can see the whole thing here

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...amusement.html


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


haha bit late to the game but good choice anyway










Well you know what they say: it's better late than never!


----------



## godofdeath

2 120.1 rads and 2 pumps?


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Off Topic, but Ch33z why do you have such a mild OC on your setup?
If you need help I would be happy to lend a hand.


Coz he's a nub.


----------



## Kvjavs

I'm curious on this case after owning a CM Elite 341... how thin is the metal, also does the mesh cause a "whining" sound when an intake fan is pressed against it on the inside? My 341 did that and I had to cut the mesh away.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Off Topic, but Ch33z why do you have such a mild OC on your setup?
If you need help I would be happy to lend a hand.


lol, my Q6600 is beyond help.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Coz he's a nub.


at least my cables aren't half arsed


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


at least my cables aren't half arsed


At least it doesn't matter coz I can still get 4Ghz


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


lol, my Q6600 is beyond help.


Don't worry though. I knew it because I can read; I mean, after all, your sig rig's title is _"I HAZ POS Q6600"._ Plus, it says _"FFFFF"_ in your sig rig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


at least my cables aren't half arsed


I agree. If it were my system, then I would also want to make the cable management look really nice on top of getting them out of the way.


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I agree. If it were my system, then I would also want to make the cable management look really nice on top of getting them out of the way.


I can see some point to it, but realistically, who's going to be looking at it? You? I'm the only one (apart from people on here when I posted the pics) that will look at mine, so meh.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


I can see some point to it, but realistically, who's going to be looking at it? You? I'm the only one (apart from people on here when I posted the pics) that will look at mine, so meh.


Oh, I see: you're not passionate about your system.

See, you're the one who has to look at it.

I dunno.... to me, my system is like "my baby", y'know?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


At least it doesn't matter coz I can still get 4Ghz


oh yeah well my pentium can get to 150Mhz. Different architecture comparisons ftw









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


I can see some point to it, but realistically, who's going to be looking at it? You? I'm the only one (apart from people on here when I posted the pics) that will look at mine, so meh.


if you don't care then why bother posting pics?


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, I see: you're not passionate about your system.

See, you're the one who has to look at it.

I dunno.... to me, my system is like "my baby", y'know?


Well, I love my system, but I believe my time would be better spent working to earn money to spend on upgrades. This is all my opinion, obviously.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


if you don't care then why bother posting pics?


So that I can join the club.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


oh yeah well my pentium can get to 150Mhz. Different architecture comparisons ftw









if you don't care then why bother posting pics?


He doesn't care about the beauty, but he cared about our opinion regarding whether or not the cables were out of the way enough for good airflow.


----------



## Naruto2000

Second go at cable management !!!!!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



I dunno.... to me, my system is like "my baby"


^same here!


----------



## maxnanabas09

CM690 II Advanced with Clear side panel


----------



## corx

Just ordered CM 690 II transparent window side panel with some CM R4 red/black fans to change the stock ones. Should arrive here in a week.

Still need to get some angled sata cables and a modular power supply. I'm looking at Corsair 650HX, would buy 620HX though because I'm going after black/red style but can't seem to find it anywhere.. oh well.

p.s nice pics guys


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corx*


Just ordered CM 690 II transparent window side panel with some CM R4 red/black fans to change the stock ones. Should arrive here in a week.

Still need to get some angled sata cables and a modular power supply. I'm looking at Corsair 650HX, would buy 620HX though because I'm going after black/red style but can't seem to find it anywhere.. oh well.

p.s nice pics guys










In that case, I recommend the 650W Antec TruePower New. It's 100% black.


----------



## half a moon

I'm considering a CM 690 but I need some help.

Honestly, I'd be fine with most of the cases in this forum's club threads. If it has LED and a see through side, awesome, if not, no probs. I'm only looking for the best fan number,placement, and size for my air cooling needs.

This is what I want to build:
-5850 with stock cooling
-17-930 over clocked to around 4.0GHz
-Corsair H50 with push/pull
-ASUS P6X58D-E 
-G.SKILL 6GB tripple channel kit

These are the features I like:
-cable routing holes 
-CPU backplate cutout 
-70$ through $150


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *half a moon* 
I'm considering a CM 690 but I need some help.

Honestly, I'd be fine with most of the cases in this forum's club threads. If it has LED and a see through side, awesome, if not, no probs. I'm only looking for the best fan number,placement, and size for my air cooling needs.

This is what I want to build:
-5850 with stock cooling
-17-930 over clocked to around 4.0GHz
-Corsair H50 with push/pull
-ASUS P6X58D-E
-G.SKILL 6GB tripple channel kit

These are the features I like:
-cable routing holes
-CPU backplate cutout
-70$ through $150

get the cm690 ii

it has better holes and stuff and can be used with larger fans
there is also the cput back cutout


----------



## maxnanabas09

please add me on the list i have my CM690 II Advanced With Clear Side Window


----------



## KG363

read the instructions on the first page


----------



## sgr215

I just finished moving over my sig rig to my new 690II Advanced. This is my first good case and it really is amazing what you get for $100. I did have some issues though:

CM forgot to include the case speaker, various screws, cable ties, etc. Basically if it's small they forgot it. Not a big deal but I did have to waste a good 10-15 minutes searching for spare parts around the house.
Shipping was pretty bad despite only one day in transit. The small box inside the case wasn't attached to anything so it was banging around the whole time. Also, the box it shipped in looks like UPS ran it over a couple times. Luckily I don't see any damage to the case though.
The top 140mm fan is horrible. I barely feel any air whatsoever. The front fan also is pretty bad too. While it keeps the HDD's cool I don't feel much air at all making it into the mobo area.
Despite these issues I'm still blown away by how well thought out this case is. I've only used cheap cases in the past so this was definitely a pleasure to work with. It's incredibly easy to make the insides look nice and organized even with my non-modular PSU. It also dropped my temps by 2c and that's with the stock fans. I can't imagine how it'll do when I replace the fans. Anyhow, time to go buy some better fans and the clear side panel.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
I just finished moving over my sig rig to my new 690II Advanced. This is my first good case and it really is amazing what you get for $100. I did have some issues though:

CM forgot to include the case speaker, various screws, cable ties, etc. Basically if it's small they forgot it. Not a big deal but I did have to waste a good 10-15 minutes searching for spare parts around the house.

I didn't know that this case is supposed to come with a motherboard speaker and cable ties. But what screws were missing? I mean, is there like a check-list that this case comes with just to see if anything truly is missing?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 


Shipping was pretty bad despite only one day in transit. The small box inside the case wasn't attached to anything so it was banging around the whole time. Also, the box it shipped in looks like UPS ran it over a couple times. Luckily I don't see any damage to the case though.

Believe it or not, this is very common.







That's why Cooler Master packs these cases the way they do. :/ Yeah, they wouldn't have to if UPS/FedEx/etc. would be more careful, but they don't have time to be careful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 


The top 140mm fan is horrible. I barely feel any air whatsoever. The front fan also is pretty bad too. While it keeps the HDD's cool I don't feel much air at all making it into the mobo area.

This is due to air diffusion. To see what I mean, I recommend this: remove one of these fans and hold it in your hand. With it plugged in and in your hand, turn the system on and go right into the BIOS (just so that you can turn it off cold). Now feel the airflow: it will be much, much better without anything diffusing the air. But now while holding the fan in your hand, hold a fan filter on it and feel the air movement again: it dies because of the air being diffused.

This is the same effect that women prefer when adding a Diffuser to their hair dryer. They get to use the hair dryer without blowing their hair all over the place.

Therefore, if you want the full airflow of the fans without air diffusion, then it's time to modify the case.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I didn't know that this case is supposed to come with a motherboard speaker and cable ties. But what screws were missing? I mean, is there like a check-list that this case comes with just to see if anything truly is missing?


Yeah, according to the manual I should have received a ton of screws, stand offs, lock BKT parts (not sure what this is), a dozen cable ties, plastic revits for fans, and a case speaker. It's not that big of a deal but I could have used the fan revits.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


This is due to air diffusion. To see what I mean, I recommend this: remove one of these fans and hold it in your hand. With it plugged in and in your hand, turn the system on and go right into the BIOS (just so that you can turn it off cold). Now feel the airflow: it will be much, much better without anything diffusing the air. But now while holding the fan in your hand, hold a fan filter on it and feel the air movement again: it dies because of the air being diffused.

This is the same effect that women prefer when adding a Diffuser to their hair dryer. They get to use the hair dryer without blowing their hair all over the place.

Therefore, if you want the full airflow of the fans without air diffusion, then it's time to modify the case.










That makes perfect sense, thanks! The only thing I find odd is that the 120mm in back has the same grill yet I feel a decent amount of air moving when I put my hand up to it. However, with the 140mm there's so little air moving that when I turned the PC on for the first time I originally thought I forgot to plug it into the PSU until I verified it was indeed spinning. Perhaps it's just a much lower CFM? I feel so little air that if I was blind folded I'd have no idea if it was on or off.









*Edit:* Nevermind. Both grills look the same from far away but forgot that the top one has a really fine filter so I guess that's it. Thanks TwoCables for the good info and +rep.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


Yeah, according to the manual I should have received a ton of screws, stand offs, lock BKT parts (not sure what this is), a dozen cable ties, plastic revits for fans, and a case speaker. It's not that big of a deal but I could have used the fan revits.


Oh, then I hope Cooler Master sees this: good job, Cooler Master. Get your act together, you guys









That's just wishful thinking.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


That makes perfect sense, thanks! The only thing I find odd is that the 120mm in back has the same grill yet I feel a decent amount of air moving when I put my hand up to it. However, with the 140mm there's so little air moving that when I turned the PC on for the first time I originally thought I forgot to plug it into the PSU until I verified it was indeed spinning. Perhaps it's just a much lower CFM? I feel so little air that if I was blind folded I'd have no idea if it was on or off.









*Edit:* Nevermind. Both grills look the same from far away but forgot that the top one has a really fine filter so I guess that's it. Thanks TwoCables for the good info and +rep.










You're very welcome!


----------



## jpyumul

I decided to start ordering the case early than the other parts for my new rig so I can take my time on modding this hot case. A lot of options to play with which is so cool about this kickass case. I didn't regret buying this. Got it from nearby Fry's for $94.99 with a $10 rebate.

I'm planning a budget Quad System depending on my budget in the next 2 to 3 weeks. Deciding between PII 955 or AII 635. They're on my watch list. And also XFX 5670 or XFX 5750. Been a fan of XFX for years







.

My dilemma right now is where the hell I could get those orange/black fans from Xigmatek. They have it on Newegg but still on ETA: June 28th. My nearby Micro Center has it but for $15 each and it's a 30 mile drive! Got no time right now but I think I'll wait 'til Newegg has them.

Unless you guys can recommend an orange colored fan that would be really helpful.

Thanks and I would be happy to be a member of this club







.


----------



## iandroo888

oh man. ive been MIA for a long while huh.. *sigh* school >.<" im gonna go back like to page 100 and look at stuff from there lol. xDD


----------



## SandHammer

How many running fans do you guys currently have?

For me,

1 GPU
1 PSU
1 Rear
1 Front
1 Side
2 Top
*
7 Total*

Is this an overkill? I have an i7 build.


----------



## godofdeath

i got like 8
2 top
2 front
1 bottom
1 back
2 on heatsink


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpyumul*





























I decided to start ordering the case early than the other parts for my new rig so I can take my time on modding this hot case. A lot of options to play with which is so cool about this kickass case. I didn't regret buying this. Got it from nearby Fry's for $94.99 with a $10 rebate.

I'm planning a budget Quad System depending on my budget in the next 2 to 3 weeks. Deciding between PII 955 or AII 635. They're on my watch list. And also XFX 5670 or XFX 5750. Been a fan of XFX for years







.

My dilemma right now is where the hell I could get those orange/black fans from Xigmatek. They have it on Newegg but still on ETA: June 28th. My nearby Micro Center has it but for $15 each and it's a 30 mile drive! Got no time right now but I think I'll wait 'til Newegg has them.

Unless you guys can recommend an orange colored fan that would be really helpful.

Thanks and I would be happy to be a member of this club







.


dude why is there an extra pci-e slot cover?
the vertical one?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpyumul*


http://i986.photobucket.com/albums/a...mul/Pix852.jpg

http://i986.photobucket.com/albums/a...mul/Pix851.jpg

http://i986.photobucket.com/albums/a...mul/Pix850.jpg

I decided to start ordering the case early than the other parts for my new rig so I can take my time on modding this hot case. A lot of options to play with which is so cool about this kickass case. I didn't regret buying this. Got it from nearby Fry's for $94.99 with a $10 rebate.

I'm planning a budget Quad System depending on my budget in the next 2 to 3 weeks. Deciding between PII 955 or AII 635. They're on my watch list. And also XFX 5670 or XFX 5750. Been a fan of XFX for years







.

My dilemma right now is where the hell I could get those orange/black fans from Xigmatek. They have it on Newegg but still on ETA: June 28th. My nearby Micro Center has it but for $15 each and it's a 30 mile drive! Got no time right now but I think I'll wait 'til Newegg has them.

Unless you guys can recommend an orange colored fan that would be really helpful.

Thanks and I would be happy to be a member of this club







.


if you had the time you could get some cooler master R4 fans and mod them with new orange leds line mine. (profile pic)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
dude why is there an extra pci-e slot cover?
the vertical one?

it comes with the 690 II


----------



## godofdeath

oooo i c


----------



## mushrooshi

My case after 2 weeks after painting the interior, front, and back glossy black. Its hard to scratch now, even with a screwdriver.

(link to 1 image which refuses to upload itself to OCN http://upurs.us/image/14507.jpeg)


----------



## realcyberbob

How did you hold down the fan on the bottom of the case? I have one there too but it just sits there without anything holding it down.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


How did you hold down the fan on the bottom of the case? I have one there too but it just sits there without anything holding it down.


Fan screws.


----------



## godofdeath

so want the 690 ii
but i do miss the screws in the pc case lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SandHammer*


How many running fans do you guys currently have?

For me,

1 GPU
1 PSU
1 Rear
1 Front
1 Side
2 Top
*
7 Total*

Is this an overkill? I have an i7 build.


Actually, you have 5 fans total because the ones in the GPU and PSU aren't counted.

Anyway, the only way it's overkill is if you can find that you still have good temperatures for everything when you remove each fan, one by one testing as you go. I mean, let's say you remove 1 top fan and then use the system for a while and find that the temperatures are still the same. So let's say you remove the other top fan and the temperatures still remain unchanged. Well now let's say that you remove the side fan and yet the temperatures still remain unchanged. That would indicate fan overkill.

But now let's say that you decide to add another case fan one day and discover that it improves your temperatures. Well, I guess it's obvious what that means.







But still, experimentation can go a very long way.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


My case after 2 weeks after painting the interior, front, and back glossy black. Its hard to scratch now, even with a screwdriver.

(link to 1 image which refuses to upload itself to OCN http://upurs.us/image/14507.jpeg)



Errr... I hate to sound like an attention whore... but can I get some comments on my case









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Actually, you have 5 fans total because the ones in the GPU and PSU aren't counted.

Anyway, the only way it's overkill is if you can find that you still have good temperatures for everything when you remove each fan, one by one testing as you go. I mean, let's say you remove 1 top fan and then use the system for a while and find that the temperatures are still the same. So let's say you remove the other top fan and the temperatures still remain unchanged. Well now let's say that you remove the side fan and yet the temperatures still remain unchanged. That would indicate fan overkill.

But now let's say that you decide to add another case fan one day and discover that it improves your temperatures. Well, I guess it's obvious what that means.







But still, experimentation can go a very long way.


I have:
1 fan on the bottom
1 fan on the bottom for the PSU
2 fans in the front (The bottom slot and one secured in the bays)
2 fans on the top
1 fan on the rear
ZERO fans on the sides
2 fans on my Mugen 2 heatsink for the CPU
1 fan on my 4890.

Total: 10 fans









All fans except for the 4890 are 120mm too


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Errr... I hate to sound like an attention whore... but can I get some comments on my case









I have:
1 fan on the bottom
1 fan on the bottom for the PSU
2 fans in the front (The bottom slot and one secured in the bays)
2 fans on the top
1 fan on the rear
ZERO fans on the sides
2 fans on my Mugen 2 heatsink for the CPU
1 fan on my 4890.

Total: 10 fans









All fans except for the 4890 are 120mm too

But the fans for the PSU and GPU are a given, so you have 8 fans.


----------



## 98uk

Hey, thought i'd throw in a few pics of what I have to offer. I added an internal fan when summer hit to help with temps:


----------



## mushrooshi

How would this look for a window cut out?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Hey, thought i'd throw in a few pics of what I have to offer. I added an internal fan when summer hit to help with temps:


do you use 2x 5.25 drive bays?
if not you can chuck the fan there, to help the cpu cooling


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But the fans for the PSU and GPU are a given, so you have 8 fans.









not necessarily... pretty sure you can get passive/wc'd GPUs, and even a few WC'd PSUs.

total (operational; ie connected to a power source) fans:
1 PSU
1 GPU
1 CPU
1 Rear exhaust
1 Top (another but no power)
2 front

7 total


----------



## KG363

2 top
1 front
2 back/cpu
1 side
1 bottom
2 gpu
1 PSU

10 total


----------



## Ulver

yep, I'm somewhere near also:
2 x14 - top
1 x 14 -bottom
3x 12 - front+back+sidewindow
2 x 12 - megahalems (pluuged to cpu header)

Total of 8 fans. 1 intake (front 12) and 1 exhaust (back 12) are controlled by the mobo and the other 4 are on my Zalman fan controller:


----------



## corx

06/03/2010 Preparing [PayPal IPN]
06/04/2010 Processing
06/07/2010 Sent

Yeah, 5x CM R4 Red/Black fans and CM 690 II side window has been sent out


----------



## danding

may join too.


----------



## [-Snake-]

^

Nice rig. The lesser the tubes, the better it looks!


----------



## captain_clayman

quick question about the 690 II advanced:

how the **** do i remove the top panel? i need to replace a fan.


----------



## realcyberbob

There are 6 tabs you need to push to release the top. There's 3 on each side, 1 on either end and 1 in the middle. It's hard to explain, just run your finger between the frame and the outer part of the top.










You can sort of see the rectangular holes the top goes in to the frame. You have to push the tabs out.


----------



## dirty

Quick question. I'm thinking about picking up a 5870, will it fit in the 690II Advance?


----------



## KG363

yes


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
not necessarily... pretty sure you can get passive/wc'd GPUs, and even a few WC'd PSUs.

total (operational; ie connected to a power source) fans:
1 PSU
1 GPU
1 CPU
1 Rear exhaust
1 Top (another but no power)
2 front

7 total

Sigh... yeah, there are exceptions, but why should we consider them? I mean, I wasn't dealing with the exceptions even though I am *fully* aware of them.


----------



## Cryptedvick

well since everyone's talking about how many fans they have I'll post mine too.








I've got 2 top fans, one on the back, one on the front, on on the bottom, one on the side-panel and two on my TRUE.
that makes it 8 total except PSU and GPU.


----------



## Campo

Hmm, still not been added to the club....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Hmm, still not been added to the club....


Did you follow the instructions in the OP of this thread?


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Did you follow the instructions in the OP of this thread?


Yup.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Yup.


Well, he is a busy person, so it might be a while. :/


----------



## EXVAS3221

wears my name on this list, lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EXVAS3221*


wears my name on this list, lol


Did you follow the instructions in the OP?


----------



## mushrooshi

Whats better, the CM 690 or 690 II?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Whats better, the CM 690 or 690 II?


690 II by a long shot.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Whats better, the CM 690 or 690 II?


It can depend on you. I mean, it's a case and therefore an extremely personal decision.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It can depend on you. I mean, it's a case and therefore an extremely personal decision.

Agree completely.
I think the CM-690 II adv is more "functional" than CM-690, but, given the choice, I would still have bought a CM-690 just cause I think it's better looking.








Pretty personal


----------



## godofdeath

get the ii if you can
unless you're cheap then get the first one


----------



## Avyroochy

Add me to the club also please CM690 PURE


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avyroochy*


Add me to the club also please CM690 PURE


There are specific instructions in the OP on how to get added.


----------



## Avyroochy

holy **** just read it now ill post up a pic in abit.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avyroochy*


holy **** just read it now ill post up a pic in abit.


Lay off the coke, dude. He was just giving u a heads-up.


----------



## Avyroochy

Are you his lawyer?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avyroochy* 
Are you his lawyer?

Nope.
Though I like to think I am his friend.

What I meant before was that he has just politely pointed you to the "rules" (not that serious of course), in case you've missed them, which is unclear from your post. That's that.
Just keep it civil, man.

In any case, Iandro is usually busy and you won't be added for a couple of days anyway. But if you've got a 690 and want to talk about it, hey, welcome!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avyroochy*


holy **** just read it now ill post up a pic in abit.


Nah, you're not the first person. It's actually rather common that people don't look at the OP to find instructions on how to be added.

To be honest, I am getting close to sending iandroo888 a private message suggesting that we get a Google Spreadsheet or something so that we can just add ourselves. He's an extremely busy person (one of the busiest people I've come across here on OCN).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Nope. 
Though I like to think I am his friend.

What I meant before was that he has just politely pointed you to the "rules" (not that serious of course), in case you've missed them, which is unclear from your post. That's that. 
Just keep it civil, man.

In any case, Iandro is usually busy and you won't be added for a couple of days anyway. But if you've got a 690 and want to talk about it, hey, welcome!










Actually, all I got from his reply was "oh damn, thank you! I totally missed that! I'm sorry, everyone!"


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twocables*


actually, all i got from his reply was "oh damn, thank you! I totally missed that! I'm sorry, everyone!"










hehe


----------



## mushrooshi

Well, I redid the inside of it, and it looks great


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Nah, you're not the first person. It's actually rather common that people don't look at the OP to find instructions on how to be added.

To be honest, I am getting close to sending iandroo888 a private message suggesting that we get a Google Spreadsheet or something so that we can just add ourselves. He's an extremely busy person (one of the busiest people I've come across here on OCN).

Actually, all I got from his reply was "oh damn, thank you! I totally missed that! I'm sorry, everyone!"









tbh if he doesn't have the time to administer to the thread then he needs to give the reins to someone else. That's what Danylu did with the aussie club.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
tbh if he doesn't have the time to administer to the thread then he needs to give the reins to someone else. That's what Danylu did with the aussie club.

Well, then I'd like that job. I think I'm perfect for it!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well, then I'd like that job. I think I'm perfect for it!


No offense to the op .. but this club needs be managed by an active member so.. I'll support you on that ..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I just thought I'd say this since people were talking about the amount of fans in their system. Since PSU, CPU and GPU fans aren't included, I have.... none!







Runs nice and cold all the time, but that's probably because it's winter here lol. Temp systems ftw


----------



## Avyroochy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Nope. 
Though I like to think I am his friend.

What I meant before was that he has just politely pointed you to the "rules" (not that serious of course), in case you've missed them, which is unclear from your post. That's that. 
Just keep it civil, man.

In any case, Iandro is usually busy and you won't be added for a couple of days anyway. But if you've got a 690 and want to talk about it, hey, welcome!










Proper nice guy you!


----------



## saifbukhari

Hey Folks, Glad to be in the Club, this case is good, but i guess too much overkill in terms of the cmponenets and hence i am not able to justify the cable mess, but all in all its great!!!!! Any advise though on Cable Management is more than Welcome

Also please check this URL for the 6th Pic:-










Anxious to know your feedbackFolks ....

PS: i have updated to the SSD yesterday only and hence its not visible in the case pic. Will do it later.


----------



## KG363

Are your R4 a lot louder than expected? Both of mine are the loudest part of my system at idle and even at load. I had to get a fan controller to quiet them


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Are your R4 a lot louder than expected? Both of mine are the loudest part of my system at idle and even at load. I had to get a fan controller to quiet them

"Loud" is different to every one. i have 5 R4's (only using 3 at the moment) and its not that bad. may be because i cut the grills out in front of them, they cause the sound the most.


----------



## KG363

I cut the grills too. They added a ton of noise.

but i'm talking about the fans themselves.


----------



## corx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saifbukhari* 
Hey Folks, Glad to be in the Club, this case is good, but i guess too much overkill in terms of the cmponenets and hence i am not able to justify the cable mess, but all in all its great!!!!! Any advise though on Cable Management is more than Welcome

Add back the HDD bay and hdd holders in it, and throw all the cables in there. I had the same problem as you. I removed the HDD bay at first but later on added it back and made my life easier - all cables there. Can't wait to get my hands on some modular power supply.


----------



## sgr215

So here's a little followup to my previous post regarding my new case and missing parts:

I doubt I'll buy anything CoolerMaster in the near future unless I get an apology from CM soon. Don't get me wrong, I like my new case and all but it feels as if it's been used; especially considering a lot of the smaller accessories were MIA and everything appeared as if someone already unpacked it and then returned it but forgot to include all the parts. I contacted support four days ago by email and never received a response to date. That simply is unacceptable in my opinion. I spent money on their product, the least they can do is provide support for it. I realize much of what I'm missing can be replaced via a trip to the hardware store but seriously, I shouldn't have to do that. I'm simply asking CM to mail me the missing parts, of which probably cost them $2, yet I've gotten no response to date. That says something about the company IMHO. Hopefully they are just crazy busy and I'll get a response eventually but until then I'm not buying anything CM. It's a shame too, I like CM products. In fact, I was planning on buying some CM fans and the side window next. Oh well, it gives me an excuse to mod a window myself and there are plenty of other companies to get fans from.


----------



## saifbukhari

Hi KG36, nah they are not that noisy although I do have the NZXT Sentry 2, but the noise is negligible, and Hey Corx - yeah i agree that the HDD bay thingy should be put back in its just that im not getting enough time to reopen the beast. But yeah will do it pretty soon...

Cheers Mates


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
So here's a little followup to my previous post regarding my new case and missing parts:

I doubt I'll buy anything CoolerMaster in the near future unless I get an apology from CM soon. Don't get me wrong, I like my new case and all but it feels as if it's been used; especially considering a lot of the smaller accessories were MIA and everything appeared as if someone already unpacked it and then returned it but forgot to include all the parts. I contacted support four days ago by email and never received a response to date. That simply is unacceptable in my opinion. I spent money on their product, the least they can do is provide support for it. I realize much of what I'm missing can be replaced via a trip to the hardware store but seriously, I shouldn't have to do that. I'm simply asking CM to mail me the missing parts, of which probably cost them $2, yet I've gotten no response to date. That says something about the company IMHO. Hopefully they are just crazy busy and I'll get a response eventually but until then I'm not buying anything CM. It's a shame too, I like CM products. In fact, I was planning on buying some CM fans and the side window next. Oh well, it gives me an excuse to mod a window myself and there are plenty of other companies to get fans from.









actually your best bet to get missing stuff responded to or busted parts responded to is use the cm forums, and post it like everywhere lol

because that is what i did and they respond to that muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh quicker


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Well, I redid the inside of it, and it looks great

It looks awesome, but can you have the pic hosted on a different site? It's killing the load time for this thread (at least for me).









Or, if that's too much of a hassle then the image can always be changed to just a text URL.









I mean, every single time I load this page (page 123), I have to wait over a minute for this "sadpanda" server.


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


So here's a little followup to my previous post regarding my new case and missing parts:

I doubt I'll buy anything CoolerMaster in the near future unless I get an apology from CM soon. Don't get me wrong, I like my new case and all but it feels as if it's been used; especially considering a lot of the smaller accessories were MIA and everything appeared as if someone already unpacked it and then returned it but forgot to include all the parts. I contacted support four days ago by email and never received a response to date. That simply is unacceptable in my opinion. I spent money on their product, the least they can do is provide support for it. I realize much of what I'm missing can be replaced via a trip to the hardware store but seriously, I shouldn't have to do that. I'm simply asking CM to mail me the missing parts, of which probably cost them $2, yet I've gotten no response to date. That says something about the company IMHO. Hopefully they are just crazy busy and I'll get a response eventually but until then I'm not buying anything CM. It's a shame too, I like CM products. In fact, I was planning on buying some CM fans and the side window next. Oh well, it gives me an excuse to mod a window myself and there are plenty of other companies to get fans from.










Sorry to hear about this. When I ordered the clear side panel for my CM690 II, the plexiglass was broke and cracked in various places, even though the box was intact. I contacted customer service and they replied within 1 day and eventually sent out a whole new side panel (panel + plexiglass), for free, even though I only asked for just the plexiglass. They were pretty good to me, not sure why you're not getting any help.


----------



## KG363

I think sgr215 just got unlucky


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It looks awesome, but can you have the pic hosted on a different site? It's killing the load time for this thread (at least for me).









Or, if that's too much of a hassle then the image can always be changed to just a text URL.









I mean, every single time I load this page (page 123), I have to wait over a minute for this "sadpanda" server.

I load all my pics as JPEG which should help a lot.

Why is it taking so long for the thread to load for you TwoCables?
It's only takes milliseconds for me.


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I load all my pics as JPEG which should help a lot.

Why is it taking so long for the thread to load for you TwoCables? 
It's only takes milliseconds for me.










Probably because it's in your cache. It takes a while for it to load on my computer too.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I load all my pics as JPEG which should help a lot.

Why is it taking so long for the thread to load for you TwoCables?
It's only takes milliseconds for me.









I already explained why. But I will try to clarify it further:

I have 100 Posts Per Page selected, so if I keep this setting, then there are 43 posts more to go before a new page is created so that I no longer have to deal with the post I'm referring to (the one that has that photo).
If I let this entire page load, then every page load after that is extremely fast because it's in my cache. *But if I restart Firefox, then it's slow again.*
How many Posts Per Page do you view? Is it 10? How many pages do you see in this thread? If you're on page 123 as well and if this thread's page loads almost instantly even if you restart your browser, then the reason why it's slow for me would be that the connection that I have to this "sadpanda.us" server is a bad one. There's nothing I can do about that. But if that's not the case, then I *can* do something about it, and so that's why I made that request.

Take now for example: it's loading slower than it would on dial-up!!!! That image is really pissing me off.

*Edit:* It took over 7 minutes for that image to download. I just refreshed the page, and the image appeared instantly, but I am still seeing "Transferring data from sadpanda.us..." in the Status bar! I bet I'll see that for the next 7 minutes now. (*edit:* it took 2 minutes for that to disappear from the status bar...)

This is why I use the webspace that is provided by my ISP.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I already explained why. But I will try to clarify it further:

I have 100 Posts Per Page selected, so if I keep this setting, then there are 43 posts more to go before a new page is created so that I no longer have to deal with the post I'm referring to (the one that has that photo).
If I let this entire page load, then every page load after that is extremely fast because it's in my cache. *But if I restart Firefox, then it's slow again.*
How many Posts Per Page do you view? Is it 10? How many pages do you see in this thread? If you're on page 123 as well and if this thread's page loads almost instantly even if you restart your browser, then the reason why it's slow for me would be that the connection that I have to this "sadpanda.us" server is a bad one. There's nothing I can do about that. But if that's not the case, then I *can* do something about it, and so that's why I made that request.

Take now for example: it's loading slower than it would on dial-up!!!! That image is really pissing me off.

*Edit:* It took over 7 minutes for that image to download. I just refreshed the page, and the image appeared instantly, but I am still seeing "Transferring data from sadpanda.us..." in the Status bar! I bet I'll see that for the next 7 minutes now. (*edit:* it took 2 minutes for that to disappear from the status bar...)

This is why I use the webspace that is provided by my ISP.

I see.
So you could speed it up by reducing the amount of posts per page but it an easier reference for answering posts.

Is that the only ISP in your area?

I do agree that pics should be in a different format or a lot smaller.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I see.
So you could speed it up by reducing the amount of posts per page but it an easier reference for answering posts.

Is that the only ISP in your area?

I do agree that pics should be in a different format or a lot smaller.


What I'm saying is that I would love for that picture to be hosted on a different server other than this "sadpanda.us" one.

Anyway, there's no way I'm going to change my setting to something different than 100 Posts Per Page.

As for my ISP: I live with my parents.









So does it load fine for you even if you reboot and then load that for the first time?


----------



## vietrice89

with a corsair h50 installed can i fit a 140x140x25 on the side panel? i just wanted to know if theirs enough clearance to fit both of them on there.


----------



## NoGuru

Everything loads right away but post 12240 is taking some time. About 10 seconds for 12240 to load.
I set my posts per page to 100.


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

Just thought i'd post this for anyone who is looking to put a radiator in the bottom of the Cm 690 II...it'll give you an idea of what you can fit.

The psu is a corsair tx850










made the measurements myself.

hope i eased someone's suffering


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

a minute for the page to load? Dude, i live in australia and it's not anywhere near that bad for me. I suggest increasing cache size


----------



## corx

Just received my 690 II side panel with few CM R4 fans. But lol, the side panel came a bit damaged, I'm glad I could fix it!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
Just received my 690 II side panel with few CM R4 fans. But lol, the side panel came a bit damaged, I'm glad I could fix it!

where did you get the side panel from ???
i have only been able to find the 690 I panels


----------



## corx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
where did you get the side panel from ???
i have only been able to find the 690 I panels

Got it from coolermaster.nl shop. Europe shop link here and USA shop link here.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
where did you get the side panel from ???
i have only been able to find the 690 I panels










http://www.google.pl/search?q=RA-692-KWN1&ie=

not fast enough









any way. mitchbowman you should search for this product number
RA-692-KWN1


----------



## mitchbowman

thanks for the S/N but im in AUS and cant get it here 
i sent an email to CM inquiring about a completely blank side panel as i want to do my own window but no luck so far


----------



## prznar1

ask them about side panel - http://www.coolermaster.com/where.ph...lia&sales_id=7 
they should help you getting a windowed side panel.

i wish you luck on blank one


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


a minute for the page to load? Dude, i live in australia and it's not anywhere near that bad for me. I suggest increasing cache size










Here's a clarification of what's happening (even though I already said this):

I am referring this post made by mushrooshi, which is Post #12240 on the 123rd page. We are still on the 123rd page.
The image in his post has the following URL: http://sadpanda.us/images/144878-FDA74JW.jpg
When I try to load page 123 for the first time in a Firefox session, I have to wait an extremely long time for this image to load.
The rest of the thread finishes loading, but thanks to this, I am left looking at some random part in the thread as opposed to what I *want* to look at: the first unread post.
I can either press Stop and scroll down, or I can wait for it to finish downloading that image from that slow server so that I am automatically brought to the first unread post.
Sometimes it's a million times easier to just let it finish in a separate tab so that I don't have to guess which post is the first unread post.
Yes, I could just press Stop, scroll back up, and then click View First Unread, but I shouldn't have to do that.
It's extremely irritating to have to always merely *hope* that the rest of the thread is finished downloading, press Stop, and then scroll down hoping that I don't miss any posts.
I can't wait until we make a new page.
So no, it has nothing to do with my settings.


----------



## sweffymo

I am currently viewing this thread on a virtual desktop on my crappy laptop and 100 posts per page and I am not having that problem with my crappy 1.5 Mbps internet...


----------



## btwalter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Here's a clarification of what's happening (even though I already said this):

I am referring this post made by mushrooshi, which is Post #12240 on the 123rd page. We are still on the 123rd page.
The image in his post has the following URL: http://sadpanda.us/images/144878-FDA74JW.jpg
When I try to load page 123 for the first time in a Firefox session, I have to wait an extremely long time for this image to load.
The rest of the thread finishes loading, but thanks to this, I am left looking at some random part in the thread as opposed to what I *want* to look at: the first unread post.
I can either press Stop and scroll down, or I can wait for it to finish downloading that image from that slow server so that I am automatically brought to the first unread post.
Sometimes it's a million times easier to just let it finish in a separate tab so that I don't have to guess which post is the first unread post.
Yes, I could just press Stop, scroll back up, and then click View First Unread, but I shouldn't have to do that.
It's extremely irritating to have to always merely *hope* that the rest of the thread is finished downloading, press Stop, and then scroll down hoping that I don't miss any posts.
I can't wait until we make a new page.
So no, it has nothing to do with my settings.


holy shiz. that 1st link took for ever to load. and I'm on a 40Mbit Fiber connection. Image needs to be downsized. most likely it's a 10+Mpixel image which is why it is so large.
This has nothing to do with caching.


----------



## sweffymo

That picture did take forever to load for me though. It didn't mess with my scrolling though...


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Here's a clarification of what's happening (even though I already said this):

I am referring this post made by mushrooshi, which is Post #12240 on the 123rd page. We are still on the 123rd page.
The image in his post has the following URL: http://sadpanda.us/images/144878-FDA74JW.jpg
When I try to load page 123 for the first time in a Firefox session, I have to wait an extremely long time for this image to load.
The rest of the thread finishes loading, but thanks to this, I am left looking at some random part in the thread as opposed to what I *want* to look at: the first unread post.
I can either press Stop and scroll down, or I can wait for it to finish downloading that image from that slow server so that I am automatically brought to the first unread post.
Sometimes it's a million times easier to just let it finish in a separate tab so that I don't have to guess which post is the first unread post.
Yes, I could just press Stop, scroll back up, and then click View First Unread, but I shouldn't have to do that.
It's extremely irritating to have to always merely *hope* that the rest of the thread is finished downloading, press Stop, and then scroll down hoping that I don't miss any posts.
I can't wait until we make a new page.
So no, it has nothing to do with my settings.

I tried that post from my laptop at my university and it takes a freaking long time to load. (3 min and counting).
Connection here is great (100Mbps and very consistent. Downloads at random places around the web usually run around 6-10Mbps).
So it must be this sad panda thats f***ing up


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Well, I redid the inside of it, and it looks great
"image here"

Nice cable management, man!
I will take a close look at this when redoing mine (will install my new HX850w plus new RAM, physx card and a fan controller in a month or so).
The tachikoma avatar is pretty funny as well


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btwalter* 
holy shiz. that 1st link took for ever to load. and I'm on a 40Mbit Fiber connection. Image needs to be downsized. most likely it's a 10+Mpixel image which is why it is so large.
This has nothing to do with caching.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
I tried that post from my laptop at my university and it takes a freaking long time to load. (3 min and counting).
Connection here is great (100Mbps and very consistent. Downloads at random places around the web usually run around 6-10Mbps).
So it must be this sad panda thats f***ing up









Finally, people who get it. Thank you both for being here!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Here's a clarification of what's happening (even though I already said this):

I am referring this post made by mushrooshi, which is Post #12240 on the 123rd page. We are still on the 123rd page.
The image in his post has the following URL: http://sadpanda.us/images/144878-FDA74JW.jpg
When I try to load page 123 for the first time in a Firefox session, I have to wait an extremely long time for this image to load.
The rest of the thread finishes loading, but thanks to this, I am left looking at some random part in the thread as opposed to what I *want* to look at: the first unread post.
I can either press Stop and scroll down, or I can wait for it to finish downloading that image from that slow server so that I am automatically brought to the first unread post.
Sometimes it's a million times easier to just let it finish in a separate tab so that I don't have to guess which post is the first unread post.
Yes, I could just press Stop, scroll back up, and then click View First Unread, but I shouldn't have to do that.
It's extremely irritating to have to always merely *hope* that the rest of the thread is finished downloading, press Stop, and then scroll down hoping that I don't miss any posts.
I can't wait until we make a new page.
So no, it has nothing to do with my settings.


my point is it doesn't affect all of us, even those with slow internet connections, so it must be your settings. I suggest increasing FF cache size like me (500MB IIRC)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *btwalter*


holy shiz. that 1st link took for ever to load. and I'm on a 40Mbit Fiber connection. Image needs to be downsized. most likely it's a 10+Mpixel image which is why it is so large.
This has nothing to do with caching.


it's not 10mp... it's 2560x1920. barely even 3mp iirc


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


my point is it doesn't affect all of us, even those with slow internet connections, so it must be your settings. I suggest increasing FF cache size like me (500MB IIRC)

it's not 10mp... it's 2560x1920. barely even 3mp iirc


Changing the cache size has no effect on it.

As both btwalter and Ulver discovered, it's not just me. It's the server. But I will say that there are indeed times (especially like right now) where it loads reasonably fast. But as soon as daytime comes around here in the U.S., it takes about as long as it would on 56k dial-up.

Now, do you still think it's my settings?


----------



## hodgoes2001

My Coolermaster 690 Advanced II








Only "mods" are 3 CoolerMaster 12cm Blue LED Fans (two in the side and one in the top), 1 CoolerMaster 80mm Blue LED Fan (behind the CPU),a NesteQ Fan Max 8-channel Fan Controller on the front and 2 Cold Cathods underneath which came out of my old case.

Link to this post http://www.overclock.net/9649527-post12281.html


----------



## YaGit(TM)

love this thread always On Topic ..
















@hodgoes2001
nice build ..


----------



## godofdeath

wow thats so blue lol


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


So here's a little followup to my previous post regarding my new case and missing parts:

I doubt I'll buy anything CoolerMaster in the near future unless I get an apology from CM soon. Don't get me wrong, I like my new case and all but it feels as if it's been used; especially considering a lot of the smaller accessories were MIA and everything appeared as if someone already unpacked it and then returned it but forgot to include all the parts. I contacted support four days ago by email and never received a response to date. That simply is unacceptable in my opinion. I spent money on their product, the least they can do is provide support for it. I realize much of what I'm missing can be replaced via a trip to the hardware store but seriously, I shouldn't have to do that. I'm simply asking CM to mail me the missing parts, of which probably cost them $2, yet I've gotten no response to date. That says something about the company IMHO. Hopefully they are just crazy busy and I'll get a response eventually but until then I'm not buying anything CM. It's a shame too, I like CM products. In fact, I was planning on buying some CM fans and the side window next. Oh well, it gives me an excuse to mod a window myself and there are plenty of other companies to get fans from.










CM came through after all. I got a package from them today with all the pieces I was missing along with a ton of stuff I already had like the video card bracket, 2.5'' bracket, fan filters, etc. Apparently they weren't ignoring me and had shipped it out and just never told me they did. So CM has earned my returned business. Time to go order the side window from them.









Good job CM! However, a simple email saying "No problem, we shipped you the missing parts" would have helped avoid any confusion but perhaps I just caught them at a busy time. (It was during memorial day weekend)


----------



## godofdeath

anyone use the top usb on the cm 690?
it looks weird since both the usb are in one header thing so i dont know if it works


----------



## hodgoes2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
anyone use the top usb on the cm 690?
it looks weird since both the usb are in one header thing so i dont know if it works

well mine work on my cm 690 II. not sure about the original.


----------



## CinderellaBoy

Both of mine work, I use them mostly for camera stuff. I don't like how they collect dust though, so I got some of these cool little plastic "plugs" for lack of a better description, to put in them when they're not in use.


----------



## godofdeath

yea i just tried it and it worked.
where can you the plastic SLOT COVERS?? lol
I wish there was a cover for the whole top as I cant use those on my desk


----------



## CinderellaBoy

Actually they came with my TV LOL. They were in the USBs on the side, but I figured I needed them more in the USBs on my 690 since they face up.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CinderellaBoy*


Actually they came with my TV LOL. They were in the USBs on the side, but I figured I needed them more in the USBs on my 690 since they face up.


bah i wanted to cover all the top ones lol
i was about to cut up some of the drive bay mesh to do it
but got lazy and felt it wouldnt look nice


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


CM came through after all. I got a package from them today with all the pieces I was missing along with a ton of stuff I already had like the video card bracket, 2.5'' bracket, fan filters, etc. Apparently they weren't ignoring me and had shipped it out and just never told me they did. So CM has earned my returned business. Time to go order the side window from them.









Good job CM! However, a simple email saying "No problem, we shipped you the missing parts" would have helped avoid any confusion but perhaps I just caught them at a busy time. (It was during memorial day weekend)


Next time you need something from them, use their live support chat. It took a ten minute chat to get me a accessories box for my Hyper 212+ to be sent to me free of charge because they forgot to send me fan clips with my cooler.


----------



## godofdeath

yea use the chats or bombard their stupid forums, yes i hate their forum just cuz i have to type my long email in it, and they will respond or check thing rma number


----------



## sgr215

I originally used their support email but then used their chat. I must have bad luck because their chat system was horrid when I used it. When I explained the issue the rep took several minutes to respond and finally said "Use this link (RMA info)" and ended the chat before I could respond and explain that it wasn't an RMA issue. Anyhow, their support email finally came through at least despite the lack of communication.


----------



## godofdeath

lol forums seriously it'll take a day at least for them to respond but you'll know they do since they reply, i know because i had a busted panel door and they responded and asked for numbers and such and then told me when it got shipped


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Hey guys, just picked up a 690 II advanced for my sig rig after not being satisfied with a Storm Sniper...

Quick question...i bought a second 140mm blue led cm fan (same as the stock fan that comes with it) for the top exhaust..

I didnt realize that the top can accommodate 2x120mm fans...will i see a difference if i get higher cfm 120mm fans (r4?) that the 2x140mm cm fans i will have?

it probably wont make a difference, im just curious..thanks!

cant wait to start my build tonight!


----------



## saifbukhari

Congrats mate for getting this Cool Case, and good luck for your build,

I bought this case recently a month and a half ago & trust me This case is very Good, although I am one of those who is eyeing for the EVGA SR2 & the asssocaiated Configuration, but thats a different topic.... ;-)

Well speaking of the fans i would recommend you the one which i have the CM RA4's led ones with 2000rpm, these bad boys are awesome and i am using them as Push/Pull for my Corsair H50. Also i have one as a side side exhaust and it definetly moves Tons of air. For some it might be a bit noisy but performance wise its great.(i dont think its noisy though) Well speaking of your question of it making a difference well yeah it does when you have good airflow and the only other fans i can think of in this category would be the Noctua.

Since this case got room for like 10 fans, make good selection in choosing them,

In my Config i've got two in push/pull, two on top for exhaust, one as bottom intake, one as side exhaust, and a 140mm front led fan which came with the case also not to forget the 80 mm led fan on the righ side of the case as intake.

Let me know if you want additional inputs , would be glad to share mate 

Saif


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saifbukhari* 
Congrats mate for getting this Cool Case, and good luck for your build,

I bough this case recently a month and a half & trust me This is case is very Good, although I am one of those who is eyeing for the EVGA SR2 & the asssocaiated Configuration, but thats a different topic.... ;-)

Well speaking of the fans i woudl recommend you the one which i have the CM RA led ones with 2000rpm, these bad boys are awesome and i am using them as Push/Pull for my Corsair H50. Also i have one as a top exhaust and it definetly moves Tons of air. For some it might be a bit noisy but performance wise its great. Well speaking of your question of it making a difference well yeah it does when you hae good arflow and the only other fans i can think of in this category would be the Noctua.

Since this case got room for close to 10 fans, make good selection in choosing them,

In my Config i've got two in push/pull, two on top for exhaust two one as bottom pull and a 140mm front led fan which came with the case.

Let me know if you want addition inputs , would be glad to share mate 

Saif

Thanks for the great input, I will be sure to pick up a few of those r4 2000rpm fans!! thanks so much, and i will report back once i move everything into the cm690 II


----------



## TwoCables

Only 3 more posts to go before this wretched, slow-loading page is gone. I am referring to this post.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Only 3 more posts to go before this wretched, slow-loading page is gone. I am referring to this post.

That's part of the reason I leave it on 10PPP, easier/quicker loading.

More so if you're accessing on slow WiFi or a Netbook.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's part of the reason I leave it on 10PPP, easier/quicker loading.

More so if you're accessing on slow WiFi or a Netbook.


I tried a setting less than 100 more than once since I switched, but I always find that I have a very strong preference for it.

Oh yeah, and now we have just 1 more post to go. It will generate a new page. hehe

Man, I am so selfish.







I will never forget Page 123.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

one more quick question..

for a spare 120mm fan, where do you guys think is more beneficial as intake on the 690 II..

on the bottom blowing up or on the side blowing in (i am getting the clear side panel)

my other fans will be configured as such:

stock 140mm front intake
2x120mm r4 top exhaust
2x120mm gentle typhoon push/pull exhaust rear on my h50

which will be better for cooler temps/better airflow


----------



## realcyberbob

I would say on the bottom would be best, assuming the rig isn't sitting on carpet, but if it is, put it on the side. The fan is louder being on the side than on the bottom as well.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


I would say on the bottom would be best, assuming the rig isn't sitting on carpet, but if it is, put it on the side. The fan is louder being on the side than on the bottom as well.


sitting on hardwoods


----------



## mitchbowman

nah that would be good then 
but if u put it down the bottom then u HAVE TOO put the dust filter on or your case turns into a vacuum cleaner and that's not fun "trust me"


----------



## realcyberbob

I put a pantyhose filter on mesh on the bottom of the case, plus another pantyhose filter on the fan. Might be overkill but it works good!


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

I'm in!


----------



## Ulver

Fellas, please take a look at my water cooling loop plan here and give me some feedback!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uno_zapdos_tres* 
I'm in!



























looking good!

i pulled all my parts out of my sniper case and will start the build in the 690 II tonight, cant wait!

where did you order the clear side panel from, im trying to see who has it cheapest...thanks!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

anyone using the cooler master 4 in 3 drive cage with then 690 II?

Only reason its appealing to me is that theres a blue led fan in there and its blowing towards the mobo and ram?

Or would it not make a difference?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
anyone using the cooler master 4 in 3 drive cage with then 690 II?

Only reason its appealing to me is that theres a blue led fan in there and its blowing towards the mobo and ram?

Or would it not make a difference?

I have the Evercool drive cage wit a fan, and it doesn't blow very hard at all.
I bet the CM one will be similar. It is nice to have if you can take out your original HD cage and have the room in the 5.25 slots.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have the Evercool drive cage wit a fan, and it doesn't blow very hard at all.
I bet the CM one will be similar. It is nice to have if you can take out your original HD cage and have the room in the 5.25 slots.

great, thanks for the input


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Rebuilding my rig with this case, and i would like to hear feedback on whether i should set my h50 to intake or exahaust?

Fan Setup:

2x120mm Cm R4 fans exhaust top
1x140mm CM stock intake front fan
Maybe add a bottom 120mm r4 as intake

so, which would be better for flow, making the H50 (gentle typhoon push/pull) as intake or exhaust?

In my antec 902 i had it as exhaust (never tried intake actually) but im thinking maybe having it as intake would blow over my mobo and ram a bit, maybe cooling them a bit? and then being sucked up through the 2 r4 top fans?

or should i just go exhaust like i had? or would that not allow for good airflow (2 top exahuse and 2 rear exhaust and intake fans are in front and bottom?)

One extra note is that my 5850 does not exit heat through the back og the case, but rather around the card, in the case

thanks again, hope you arent getting annoyed at all my posts, im a bit neurotic if you havent noticed by now lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
Rebuilding my rig with this case, and i would like to hear feedback on whether i should set my h50 to intake or exahaust?

Fan Setup:

2x120mm Cm R4 fans exhaust top
1x140mm CM stock intake front fan
Maybe add a bottom 120mm r4 as intake

so, which would be better for flow, making the H50 (gentle typhoon push/pull) as intake or exhaust?

In my antec 902 i had it as exhaust (never tried intake actually) but im thinking maybe having it as intake would blow over my mobo and ram a bit, maybe cooling them a bit? and then being sucked up through the 2 r4 top fans?

or should i just go exhaust like i had? or would that not allow for good airflow (2 top exahuse and 2 rear exhaust and intake fans are in front and bottom?)

One extra note is that my 5850 does not exit heat through the back og the case, but rather around the card, in the case

thanks again, hope you arent getting annoyed at all my posts, im a bit neurotic if you havent noticed by now lol









Exhaust would be a better way to go. The 140 in the top is blowing in, so the fresh air would move right across the RAD and out of the case.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Exhaust would be a better way to go. The 140 in the top is blowing in, so the fresh air would move right across the RAD and out of the case.









well, no, i am going to have 2x120mm cm r4 exhausting out the top of the case

the 140mm is intake at the front of the case, and another intake at the bottom (120mm if i decide to put that in)


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Exhaust would be a better way to go. The 140 in the top is blowing in, so the fresh air would move right across the RAD and out of the case.









wait, unless im mistaken, the stck fan on the top of the cm690 is intake or exhaust?


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
wait, unless im mistaken, the stck fan on the top of the cm690 is intake or exhaust?

Exhaust.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


Exhaust.


thats what i thought...so what do you guys think, intake or exahust at the rear for my h50 push/pull


----------



## realcyberbob

I would say exhaust, if you did it as an intake the air will just right out the top.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


I would say exhaust, if you did it as an intake the air will just right out the top.


let me just add some background as to why im asking...

i had an antec 902 before this, and had all the stock fans (2x120mm intake front, 1x230mm top exhaust, and h50 exhaust push/pull at the rear) and my temps were awesome

I deciced i was tired of the case and a few days ago bought a cm storm sniper with all the stock fans (side 200mm intake, front 200mm intake, and top 200mm exhaust) with the h50 as exhaust, and my temps on the cpu, mobo and gpu all went up at least 5 degrees at idle..i didnt like that at all

so i picked up the cm 690 ii and decided to give it a go (the sniper was just obnoxiously huge)

so what im wondering is if maybe the second front 120mm intake fan on teh 902 was blowing air over the mobo and reducing the temps a bit

i guess in the end ill just try both intake and exhaust for the h50 in the 690 ii and see which nets me better results


----------



## saiyanzzrage

last question (i promise







)

top exhaust fans...

which will get me better cooling? (if i would be running 2 of each)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-077-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-060-_-Product


----------



## doat

I think 140mm fans would be better since they are larger they can exhaust a wider area.


----------



## Michael Cox

Hey fellas,

I am getting two Rads for my new wc setup. A 360 (be mounted external) and a 240 (internal) can I see pics of your setups with a 240 installed? I would like to get some ideas as to how some of you have done it.

*Recap:*

I need pics with your 240 Rad installed internally.

Thanks.


----------



## hodgoes2001

general rule with fans. bigger = more air and quiter. and small = less air and louder


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hodgoes2001*


general rule with fans. bigger = more air and quiter. and small = less air and louder


I disagree. Big fans could have a low RPM and so wouldn't push as much air but would be quieter. Small fans can have low RPM's too and would act just the same. In this situation, size doesn't matter, but RPM does. My 80mm Artic Cooling fans push far more air than my 14cm fan and both are silent


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michael Cox*


Hey fellas,

I am getting two Rads for my new wc setup. A 360 (be mounted external) and a 240 (internal) can I see pics of your setups with a 240 installed? I would like to get some ideas as to how some of you have done it.

*Recap:*

I need pics with your 240 Rad installed internally.

Thanks.










have a look at the link in my sig (~Code BLUE~)


----------



## hodgoes2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I disagree. Big fans could have a low RPM and so wouldn't push as much air but would be quieter. Small fans can have low RPM's too and would act just the same. In this situation, size doesn't matter, but RPM does. My 80mm Artic Cooling fans push far more air than my 14cm fan and both are silent










true rpm is a huge factor. but you find that a big fan will normally create more airflow at the same rpm as the small fans. and are quieter then the small fans for the same airflow


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hodgoes2001*


true rpm is a huge factor. but you find that a big fan will normally create more airflow at the same rpm as the small fans. and are quieter then the small fans for the same airflow


For sure. RPM and fan size go hand in hand


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hodgoes2001* 
true rpm is a huge factor. but you find that a *big fan will normally create more airflow* at the same rpm as the small fans. and are quieter then the small fans for the same airflow

Correction, the larger the fan the less RPM's you need to move the same amount of air. The higher the RPM's is what makes smaller fans push small amounts of air farther.

If you have a long case then consider smaller higher rpm fans.

Large Fans = volume of air
Small fans = Distance.


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


looking good!

i pulled all my parts out of my sniper case and will start the build in the 690 II tonight, cant wait!

where did you order the clear side panel from, im trying to see who has it cheapest...thanks!


I don't actually remember where...but it seems to be about the same price everywhere.


----------



## godofdeath

the side panels are more or less gotten off cm store

you can always try
frozen cpu or performance pc


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thinking about getting one of the CM 692's but need to have something confirmed before I do. I'll be using the EP45-UD3P in it and need to know if the cpu retention bracket hole in the motherboard try lines up with the cpu socket or not. The few reviews and pics I have found so far have used a different mobo and the socket doesn't always line up. I know that I could always cut it to fit with my dremel, but I still would like to know before I purchase it.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I asked in the EP45-UD3 thread, but no one answered so I figured I would ask over here. And yes, I have been looking in this thread for the info, but there are a LOT of posts to dig through and I've only been able to get through some of it today. I tried a search, but nothing of relevance came up.


----------



## hodgoes2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Thinking about getting one of the CM 692's but need to have something confirmed before I do. I'll be using the EP45-UD3P in it and need to know if the cpu retention bracket hole in the motherboard try lines up with the cpu socket or not. The few reviews and pics I have found so far have used a different mobo and the socket doesn't always line up. I know that I could always cut it to fit with my dremel, but I still would like to know before I purchase it.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I asked in the EP45-UD3 thread, but no one answered so I figured I would ask over here. And yes, I have been looking in this thread for the info, but there are a LOT of posts to dig through and I've only been able to get through some of it today. I tried a search, but nothing of relevance came up.


I can reply with a big yes. because i have this case and motherboard


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thank you and +1 Rep. Now let's hope my daughters and grandkids are nice to Grandpa this fathers day so I can afford to get one.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I disagree. Big fans could have a low RPM and so wouldn't push as much air but would be quieter. Small fans can have low RPM's too and would act just the same. In this situation, size doesn't matter, but RPM does. My 80mm Artic Cooling fans push far more air than my 14cm fan and both are silent









well, i returned the 2 2000rpm 69fcfm cm fans and got 2 led 140mm 1000rpm 60cfm cm fans for the top exhaust...should be ok i guess


----------



## iandroo888

updated list. total 440 members !!

man a lot of you people who pm'ed need to follow OP [note to new members]

probably 25 of the 30 of u i had to check each individual link. change link to post link [not page link]. check if its a modded or unmodded [b/c some thought painting wasnt a mod.. lol] and which version of the case.

sorry for delay. went from spring semester straight into summer without a break pretty much. tryin to pass my classes and graduate >.<" i have glanced on here periodically when i have time.. i saw someone [prob twocables lol] say that a google spreadsheet would be more convenient for people to add themselves but, you see, the problem is people dont follow directions to even send the right info, im afraid someone is gonna accidentally mess up and screw up their entire thing while they are tryin to add themselves. =3

will continue with just doing it myself [altho it takes a while SORRY!]

i have considered leadership passing but you see, when a thread like this goes official, the thread starter gets a code in PM. as some may know, we reach limits quite easily and have to delete... eh.. one of those "deleting" rounds had that PM with the code @[email protected] Lol sooooooo yahhhhh xD

if u guys are interested [probably not] to know what ive been up to.. pretty much its just school. a little over 1/2 a year ago, i acquired my own DSLR so my hobby is leaning quite towards photography now. i find it to be a more longer lasting hobby over computers [not saying computers would die... still love computers.. xDDD] but saying it has a more long term value and skill vs computers. xD and plus. photography equip [if kept in good condition], value doesnt depreciate too much so they keep their cost [unlike comp parts... 2 years later.. OBSOLETE no one wants.. xDD]

on the up side of things, this is one of the two cases i suggest to people when i they ask me for help to build them a new computer. back then it was the 690 and 900. now its the 690 II Advanced and the 902 xD [i still prefer the 690 over 900 hahaha.. not tryin to be biased.. its just so much better RIGHT?!? xDD]


----------



## TwoCables

I admit that I would very quickly grow tired of how people are disrespectful enough to not follow the instructions.

However, there's a chance I may be able to create and then offer you a revised OP for consideration which should noticeably reduce the chances of people screwing it up. I guess one good motivation for me would be like 10 people in a row screwing it up. I think it would piss me off enough to do it.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I admit that I would very quickly grow tired of how people are disrespectful enough to not follow the instructions.

However, there's a chance I may be able to create and then offer you a revised OP for consideration which should noticeably reduce the chances of people screwing it up. I guess one good motivation for me would be like 10 people in a row screwing it up. I think it would piss me off enough to do it.

eh o well. due to how "often" i update, i usually dont mind spending a little more time correcting their errors =3 maybe just me being nice. lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

TwoCables, it wouldn't matter what you would do to the OP, people still would just go directly to the end of the thread and post their "Add Me" message. It's just the way it is, especially once a thread get's longer than 30 posts or so. People like that just outright refuse to start at the beginning and nothing anyone can do will change that. The best you can do is simply refer them to the beginning of the thread to get the information they need to join.


----------



## godofdeath

people would read maybe if it was in big 500000 font size bolded all caps exclamation on instructions


----------



## Ulver

Naah, they would still go to page 1299 and post the usual "add me!"








Anyways, cool hobby iandro!








I play the electric guitar and I guess it works in a similar way for me.
I love my computer (dear money-pit), but the guitar gives me more satisfaction somehow!
Btw, when u say "school" do mean you college, high school or what?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Naah, they would still go to page 1299 and post the usual "add me!"









Got that right. I've been on message boards since day one and it's always been like that. I always like to read at least the first half dozen posts in a thread like this just to get a starting point before I cut to the end, but those people couldn't be bothered to do so. They are also the ones who will ask for help without ever telling you what hardware and software they need help with and then get offended when you ask them to provide the info you need to give them any meaningful assistance.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


TwoCables, it wouldn't matter what you would do to the OP, people still would just go directly to the end of the thread and post their "Add Me" message. It's just the way it is, especially once a thread get's longer than 30 posts or so. People like that just outright refuse to start at the beginning and nothing anyone can do will change that. The best you can do is simply refer them to the beginning of the thread to get the information they need to join.


Yes, I know. Give me some credit, eh?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Update: Finally moved my build from an antec 902 case to the CM 690 II advanced.. and I am in LOVE with this case

LOVE the look, ease of use, and COOLING!

From my 902 with stock fans, to this CM 690 II with 2x140mm top exhaust, 1x140mm front intake, 1x120mm bottom intake, and 2x120 push/pull exhaust on my H50, my idle CPU temps dropped 4 degrees to 27c, and my gpu dropped a few degrees to 32c, and my mobo temp dropped 2c!

Getting the clear side panel in the mail tomorrow, so I will be putting that on, and experimenting to see if i get different temps moving the bottom 1x120mm intake to the side panel blowing on my 5850. Doubt it will make a difference, but well see









Onr thing i just noticed was, i think my LED on/off button broke??? Its pushed in all the way and doesnt work when i press it??


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


Update: Finally moved my build from an antec 902 case to the CM 690 II advanced.. and I am in LOVE with this case

LOVE the look, ease of use, and COOLING!

From my 902 with stock fans, to this CM 690 II with 2x140mm top exhaust, 1x140mm front intake, 1x120mm bottom intake, and 2x120 push/pull exhaust on my H50, my idle CPU temps dropped 4 degrees to 27c, and my gpu dropped a few degrees to 32c, and my mobo temp dropped 2c!

Getting the clear side panel in the mail tomorrow, so I will be putting that on, and experimenting to see if i get different temps moving the bottom 1x120mm intake to the side panel blowing on my 5850. Doubt it will make a difference, but well see









Onr thing i just noticed was, i think my LED on/off button broke??? Its pushed in all the way and doesnt work when i press it??


hmm..the front 140mm that the led on/off switch is supposed to control is spinning...what did I do wrong?

last night i had the rig on just to test my connections and it worked fine, and now it doesnt?? is there a power wire that im supposed to connect? the fan is spining so what am i missing?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
updated list. total 440 members !!

man a lot of you people who pm'ed need to follow OP [note to new members]

probably 25 of the 30 of u i had to check each individual link. change link to post link [not page link]. check if its a modded or unmodded [b/c some thought painting wasnt a mod.. lol] and which version of the case.

sorry for delay. went from spring semester straight into summer without a break pretty much. tryin to pass my classes and graduate >.<" i have glanced on here periodically when i have time.. i saw someone [prob twocables lol] say that a google spreadsheet would be more convenient for people to add themselves but, you see, the problem is people dont follow directions to even send the right info, im afraid someone is gonna accidentally mess up and screw up their entire thing while they are tryin to add themselves. =3

will continue with just doing it myself [altho it takes a while SORRY!]

i have considered leadership passing but you see, when a thread like this goes official, the thread starter gets a code in PM. as some may know, we reach limits quite easily and have to delete... eh.. one of those "deleting" rounds had that PM with the code @[email protected] Lol sooooooo yahhhhh xD

if u guys are interested [probably not] to know what ive been up to.. pretty much its just school. a little over 1/2 a year ago, i acquired my own DSLR so my hobby is leaning quite towards photography now. i find it to be a more longer lasting hobby over computers [not saying computers would die... still love computers.. xDDD] but saying it has a more long term value and skill vs computers. xD and plus. photography equip [if kept in good condition], value doesnt depreciate too much so they keep their cost [unlike comp parts... 2 years later.. OBSOLETE no one wants.. xDD]

on the up side of things, this is one of the two cases i suggest to people when i they ask me for help to build them a new computer. back then it was the 690 and 900. now its the 690 II Advanced and the 902 xD [i still prefer the 690 over 900 hahaha.. not tryin to be biased.. its just so much better RIGHT?!? xDD]

I don't understand... the OP owner was easily switched to scottath in the aussie OCN club.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:

i have considered leadership passing but you see, when a thread like this goes official, the thread starter gets a code in PM. as some may know, we reach limits quite easily and have to delete... eh.. one of those "deleting" rounds had that PM with the code
I guess you missed this portion of his post even though you quoted it in yours. It clearly explains why.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

clearly? What the hell is a "code in PM"?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The code needed to switch the ownership of the thread.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Naah, they would still go to page 1299 and post the usual "add me!"








Anyways, cool hobby iandro!








I play the electric guitar and I guess it works in a similar way for me.
I love my computer (dear money-pit), but the guitar gives me more satisfaction somehow!
Btw, when u say "school" do mean you college, high school or what?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


I don't understand... the OP owner was easily switched to scottath in the aussie OCN club.


college. about to get my Bachelors in Biological Sciences. then going for Masters of Physician Assistant after that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I guess you missed this portion of his post even though you quoted it in yours. It clearly explains why.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


clearly? What the hell is a "code in PM"?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The code needed to switch the ownership of the thread.


yah. the code was given when the thread is approved to be official to the starter of the thread. that proves that is the person who has ownership of it. its like having the title to a car. lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

like i said... didn't appear to be a problem for the aussie club. And i didn't get an official code when i created the hobo club either. Must have been a Spooky thing. anyway i doubt that thing matters anymore.


----------



## Kirby.

Count me in.
Bought it today, had a quick play around with it today.
I'll post some pictures of it once I get my motherboard.
This case is amazing.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirby.* 
Count me in.
Bought it today, had a quick play around with it today.
I'll post some pictures of it once I get my motherboard.
This case is amazing.

perfect example of what we're talking about. If you want to join, read the first post.


----------



## mitchbowman

how long is it since the OP has been updated

i did post my pic's and send the PM off ages ago but i don't seem to be on the list (iv'e never checked before)

Should i re-post my pic's


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


how long is it since the OP has been updated

i did post my pic's and send the PM off ages ago but i don't seem to be on the list (iv'e never checked before)

Should i re-post my pic's


Yesterday mate. Probably better to send iandroo another PM


----------



## iandroo888

lol gomenasaiiii mitch.. im a human being... mistakes are certainly to be made and i guess i missed your pm. oops ! sorry =D [btw ignore what i said in the pm i replied u]

bwahaha.. its now 4:06 am. im still up n studying. gosh. =[


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


lol gomenasaiiii mitch.. im a human being... mistakes are certainly to be made and i guess i missed your pm. oops ! sorry =D [btw ignore what i said in the pm i replied u]

bwahaha.. its now 4:06 am. im still up n studying. gosh. =[


i wasn't having a ago at you or anything like that and sorry if it came over that way i just dnt know if u had been on lately


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


college. about to get my Bachelors in Biological Sciences. then going for Masters of Physician Assistant after that


Really?! 
I have a Bachelors in Biological Sciences








And an MSc. in Plant Ecology.
I'm in the second year of my PhD in Plant Ecological Physiology at the moment!
(hard as hell







)

So, different paths in a similar area.
Good luck with your career, man!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


Update: Finally moved my build from an antec 902 case to the CM 690 II advanced.. and I am in LOVE with this case

LOVE the look, ease of use, and COOLING!

From my 902 with stock fans, to this CM 690 II with 2x140mm top exhaust, 1x140mm front intake, 1x120mm bottom intake, and 2x120 push/pull exhaust on my H50, my idle CPU temps dropped 4 degrees to 27c, and my gpu dropped a few degrees to 32c, and my mobo temp dropped 2c!

Getting the clear side panel in the mail tomorrow, so I will be putting that on, and experimenting to see if i get different temps moving the bottom 1x120mm intake to the side panel blowing on my 5850. Doubt it will make a difference, but well see









Onr thing i just noticed was, i think my LED on/off button broke??? Its pushed in all the way and doesnt work when i press it??


anyone help me with this? How does the led on/off switch work in this case? My front fan is spinning but when i hit the led on/off switch the led doesnt come on...what needs to be connected? Thanks.


----------



## ears1991

theres 2 sets of wires coming from the fan, one for the power which you obviously have plugged in as its spinning, and one for the leds, follow that one and it should go all the way to the switch at the top. i think there is a 3 pin fan connector on the set of wires for the leds so that the fan is easily removable so maybe that has been unplugged


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ears1991*


theres 2 sets of wires coming from the fan, one for the power which you obviously have plugged in as its spinning, and one for the leds, follow that one and it should go all the way to the switch at the top. i think there is a 3 pin fan connector on the set of wires for the leds so that the fan is easily removable so maybe that has been unplugged


just checked, and the second wire going up to the switch is connected...guess the switch broke or something..or maybe the wire came loose at the connection to the switch?

i can check that out too,,,not a big deal, worse case ill just buy a new front blue led fan for the front

love this case!


----------



## ears1991

Hmm yeah its worth taking a look at the switch as if you pull the wire hard enough it is likely to come away from the switch, but yeah, awesome case


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


just checked, and the second wire going up to the switch is connected...guess the switch broke or something..or maybe the wire came loose at the connection to the switch?

i can check that out too,,,not a big deal, worse case ill just buy a new front blue led fan for the front

love this case!


Time to dig out the DMM and determine if you are getting any power through the switch and to the fan.


----------



## Irocing

New here, first scratch build.
Up and running finally
Clean looking forum









Rig in sig.
Pic.

Later


----------



## theCanadian

Welcome to OCN! Nice build!

Your current signature violates our 8 line rule. Please place your rig information here.


----------



## CinderellaBoy

Here's the latest shot of mine with the new window and cold cathode tubes.


----------



## Kirby.

How are did you guys find cable management with the Advanced II?
I am finding it a bit hard as i am not able to get the side panel on.
Any tips you guys would have to make it a little easier.


----------



## realcyberbob

I also had a bit of trouble but I found it easier to get the side panel on by laying the case down instead of it standing up. Also, make sure all your tabs on the side panels are good, when I tried putting the side panel on the first time it bent one so I wouldn't go in all the way. I just bent it back with a flathead screwdriver.


----------



## Kirby.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


I also had a bit of trouble but I found it easier to get the side panel on by laying the case down instead of it standing up. Also, make sure all your tabs on the side panels are good, when I tried putting the side panel on the first time it bent one so I wouldn't go in all the way. I just bent it back with a flathead screwdriver.


I have tried that but it is probably more a case of there is too much clutter.
The 24 pin cable makes it hard to fit anything around it.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirby.*


I have tried that but it is probably more a case of there is too much clutter.
The 24 pin cable makes it hard to fit anything around it.


I had a similar problem.
You can buy a flat 24pin cable extension (usually some 5 to 10 cm only).


----------



## Kirby.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


I had a similar problem.
You can buy a flat 24pin cable extension (usually some 5 to 10 cm only).










It is probably poor knowledge with cable management by me as well.
I will post some photos tonight.


----------



## TwoCables

It is _*supposed*_ to be more difficult to get that side panel back on after doing cable management.


----------



## doat

ain't that the truth i was scared because i thought i bent my cm690's side panel but it was fine. I miss my baby.


----------



## NoGuru

I only had a bit of trouble the first time I put the side panel on. I just make sure it's not balled up to much and pull them al very tight with zip ties.
Now my side panel slides off and on with ease.


----------



## taggy786

can i join the list ?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taggy786* 
can i join the list ?

Read the first post


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *taggy786*


can i join the list ?


You're only allowed to join if you know how to read... I'm a bit skeptical atm


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
You're only allowed to join if you know how to read... I'm a bit skeptical atm









Ooooooo


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Ooooooo

Well, it's not like the rules aren't on the first page... And it's LOGICAL to check the first page of any group to see how to join. At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## hodgoes2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
You're only allowed to join if you know how to read... I'm a bit skeptical atm









I agree with that. (hopes i read it properly when i joined).


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
You're only allowed to join if you know how to read... I'm a bit skeptical atm









+1 Rep for that one.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Well, it's not like the rules aren't on the first page... And it's LOGICAL to check the first page of any group to see how to join. At least that's the way I see it.

But you're a girl, so it just makes it a little more powerful. hahaha I mean, he got told by a girl!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But you're a girl, so it just makes it a little more powerful. hahaha I mean, he got told by a girl!


That's right...


----------



## iandroo888

lol damn ppl. xD be nice to the n00b. =P dont be mean b/c they can't/aren't reading







*runs before i get tackled*


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


lol damn ppl. xD be nice to the n00b. =P dont be mean b/c they can't/aren't reading







*runs before i get tackled*


It's honestly not that hard to do though... We all managed it just fine. *tackles*


----------



## iandroo888

>_o ow !


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
*But you're a girl*, so it just makes it a little more powerful. hahaha I mean, he got told by a girl!

sexist sexist sexist


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


sexist sexist sexist


Lol true enough, but I chose to take it as a compliment as opposed to an insult


----------



## Scorpion87

Guys, i have a serious question. 
I just received my CM690II Advanced, i saw the interior dimensions. 
Now i also ordered an Scythe Yasya, will it fit in the case? cause it seems to be a bit tight.

Also add me on the club list









Pics through sig. (just click on "The Star Geyser")


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion87*


Also add me on the club list









Pics through sig. (just click on "The Star Geyser")


not picking on you but since no one is going to the OP

ill bring the OP to you

Quote:



INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ADDED INTO THE CLUB !!!

To get added, post your pictures in the thread, then PM me (iandroo888) the following information:

1) Your Name.
2) Right click on your post number and click "copy link location" and paste it in the PM. [Please make sure it only directs to

YOUR single post ONLY !]
3) Please post pictures of your case to prove ownership. Make sure the post has pictures showing you "mods" if you have any

and/or if you have an nVidia version otherwise it will be noted as a unmodded case.
4) If you have Crossfire or SLi, please note that too :] (temporarily not adding anymore. post image limitation)

P.S. - Please make sure your pictures are resized to about 1024x768.

All in all. Welcome again and have fun


----------



## Scorpion87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


not picking on you but since no one is going to the OP

ill bring the OP to you


Ok, never mind, dont have time for such an procedure.
Still doesn't help me with my question.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

procedure being copy the post number and PM it to him?







...


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scorpion87* 
Ok, never mind, dont have time for such an procedure.
Still doesn't help me with my question.

sorry

yes it should fit


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
sorry

yes it should fit

is she sure about that...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
is she sure about that...









what doesnt fit nowadays... xD


----------



## M00NIE

Hey guys, I was thinking of spending a bit of money on looks and stuff that doesn't really matter







but i will be buying the CM 690 II and was wandering if i can replace the front fan.

A picture of what i have in mind is black and orange theme using all all the fans from my current pc as well as buying some NZXT pre sleeved cables and a Sharpie should look kind of cool, for reference an old shot of my build:



























i removed the ram fan as well as fixed the lose wire at the bottom long ago.

So CM 690 II filled with orange black Xigi Fans, Black Sharpie on the bottom PSU wires, NZXT pre sleeved cables on anything else that is visible, and some black sata cables, replace the drive bay fan, remove all the stickers from the GTX 280 and mount CPU cooler upright. Possible paint the drive bay holders and expansion bay covers orange

So before i order some more fans can the front fan be easily replaced?
And i know jpyumul that this more or less what you have in mind I've also been thinking about this for some time, i promise that please don't kill me in my sleep.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Of course you can replace the front fan.


----------



## a Rubber Duckie

The front fan is replaceable with a140mm fan. It is a little bit of a tight fit trying to slide out the old one though. If there's not enough room you can remove the bottom part of the hard drive cages though. Oh, and if you replace the front fan you won't be able to use the button on top that controls the front fan's Leds. The 140mm that comes with the case has special wiring.


----------



## M00NIE

Thanks for clearing that up i will probable go with the 140 either way i haven't decided on using 2 hd bays and the rest in the drive bays but i guess it doesn't matter and ill let the decision be made when trying to fit a 140


----------



## M00NIE

I'm placing orders now, atm I would need 1more 140 for the front as well as a 120 for the front (drive bay mod thingyo) but I'm thinking is it possible to get a 140 at the bottom where I currently have the 120 while all of the hard drive bays are in place if so I can just use that 120 in the drive bay.


----------



## Flamous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
sorry

yes it should fit

*That's what she said.







*


----------



## theCanadian

Please revert my "member link" to this picture.

The current picture isn't even of my case. I just posted it cause it looked cool.










BTW, I've been looking for this post for well over a year now... http://www.overclock.net/4894897-post1963.html


----------



## Swiftes

Just ordered myself a CM690 Pure, the black edition one, prefer it's looks to the CM690II


----------



## Scorpion87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


sorry

yes it should fit












Sry for the inconvenience earlier, i finally found this, so it should really fir. But won't know for sure till early July.


----------



## ThaJoker

Hey dudes its been a while since ive posted my new beast so here she is. CM690 II in all her glory. i still need to put in some false walls to hide some wires maybe ill even do my cable management again.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


Hey dudes its been a while since ive posted my new beast so here she is. CM690 II in all her glory. i still need to put in some false walls to hide some wires maybe ill even do my cable management again.










Nice sleeving!


----------



## ThaJoker

Cheers


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
sexist sexist sexist

Just in case you really were confused by what I meant:

For a male to be told buy a female is more significant than being told by another male, and spiderm0nkey understands that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scorpion87* 
Ok, never mind, dont have time for such an procedure.
Still doesn't help me with my question.

It will literally take less than 5 minutes. Seriously, how can you not have time for something that takes 5 minutes or less?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Please revert my "member link" to this picture.

The current picture isn't even of my case. I just posted it cause it looked cool.

BTW, I've been looking for this post for well over a year now... http://www.overclock.net/4894897-post1963.html

Did you send iandroo888 a private message?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

wazz up guys .. active thread again..









anyways.. was planning to replace all my xiggy fans .. getting tired of the leds ..
I want to replace it all w/ the ones on my rear (Gelid) ..

hows the thread ownership goin?


----------



## Swiftes

Right, hopefully my case should be here today, will get some snaps later


----------



## sgr215

I got my side window today. I did a double take at first because it was packed in a Centurion 590 box for extra protection.









Anyhow, I was a bit rushed in putting it together and ran out of cable ties so I've got some work to do. I also ordered another WD 1TB black to get rid of the IDE drive altogether. I figure when it comes I'll work on cabling too. Pics:


----------



## hbfs

I absolutely love the ability of the 690 II to hide cables!


----------



## KG363

^^very nice!

And I just saw the photos linked to my name in the OP
http://www.overclock.net/6579786-post6023.html

What an embarrassment!









I joined a year ago and my rig has changed so much...
Thanks OCN for a great year! And Thanks to everyone in this club- the reason I joined OCN. I have learned so much!


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@hbfs
pretty nice..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


^^very nice!

And I just saw the photos linked to my name in the OP
http://www.overclock.net/6579786-post6023.html

What an embarrassment!









I joined a year ago and my rig has changed so much...
Thanks OCN for a great year! And Thanks to everyone in this club- the reason I joined OCN. I have learned so much!


Sounds like it's time to upload some new photos of how it looks now.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sounds like it's time to upload some new photos of how it looks now.

I'll try to do some soon


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm still trying to work out a deal to get one, but the funds are tight.


----------



## KG363

*Before*(a year ago)





































*Middle*



















*Now*


----------



## Ulver

Nice pics man! I might copy you on the before/after idea


----------



## KG363

Thanks a lot. And do it! It makes you see just how far you've gone


----------



## jpyumul

Cable Management:









Before Fans:









Before Fans (Stressed on Prime95):









After Fans were installed (Total of 8 case fans):









After Fans (Stressed on Prime95):









Fans Spec:

2 X 120mm Intake @ Front
1 X 120mm Intake @ Hardrive Cage
1 X 140mm Intake @ Side Window
1 X 140mm Intake @ Bottom

2 X 120mm Exhaust @ Top
1 X 120mm Exhaust @ Rear

I bought 6 of these : http://store.cwc-group.com/coma12x12suu1.html

Then I decided to move the stock rear 120mm to my CPU cooler as an exhaust or secondary fan. Then I move the stock front 140mm to side window and placed at the bottom one. Lastly, I moved the stock 140mm top fan at the bottom.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpyumul* 









































Cable Management:









Before Fans:









Before Fans (Stressed on Prime95):









After Fans were installed (Total of 8 case fans):









After Fans (Stressed on Prime95):









Fans Spec:

2 X 120mm Intake @ Front
1 X 120mm Intake @ Hardrive Cage
1 X 140mm Intake @ Side Window
1 X 140mm Intake @ Bottom

2 X 120mm Exhaust @ Top
1 X 120mm Exhaust @ Rear

I bought 6 of these : http://store.cwc-group.com/coma12x12suu1.html

Then I decided to move the stock rear 120mm to my CPU cooler as an exhaust or secondary fan. Then I move the stock front 140mm to side window and placed at the bottom one. Lastly, I moved the stock 140mm top fan at the bottom.

awesome! I was going to also add an intake in the HDD cage..how did you secure it there, zip ties?


----------



## demonsblood

anyone know if a triple radiator could fit in a cm690 ii


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


awesome! I was going to also add an intake in the HDD cage..how did you secure it there, zip ties?


I recommend removing all of the images from your quote before somebody with a slower connection gets angry.


----------



## Swiftes

UPS lost my case









5k posts tho


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


UPS lost my case









5k posts tho










Ha! Lost? I doubt it. I bet some UPS driver totally geeked out when he saw what it was (after all, they ship it naked, so to speak) and stole it.









I'm only speculating. hehe


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Ha! Lost? I doubt it. I bet some UPS driver totally geeked out when he saw what it was (after all, they ship it naked, so to speak) and stole it.









I'm only speculating. hehe


haha I expect so buddy, it better turn up soon!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


haha I expect so buddy, it better turn up soon!










Now, when you say they lost it, do you really mean that? I mean, what does the tracking information say?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Now, when you say they lost it, do you really mean that? I mean, what does the tracking information say?


Long story cut short, shop I bought it from and UPS have no clue where the stuff is







Tracking says billing info received.


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
awesome! I was going to also add an intake in the HDD cage..how did you secure it there, zip ties?

You mean at the front?
YUP zip ties haha...

Can't think of any more secure way.. But yes! It holds!


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I recommend removing all of the images from your quote before somebody with a slower connection gets angry.










??? It doesn't load the pics twice..... I think it's more the scrolling that it takes to skip the pics we looked at 1 post before it...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Long story cut short, shop I bought it from and UPS have no clue where the stuff is







Tracking says billing info received.

Whoa. How long ago was that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
??? It doesn't load the pics twice..... I think it's more the scrolling that it takes to skip the pics we looked at 1 post before it...

I said it because I've seen people complain about longer load times due to pictures being quoted.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

I forgot to say it, but I can be added to the 690 modded club. Here's my proof


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo* 
I forgot to say it, but I can be added to the 690 modded club. Here's my proof









Cool! Now see the first post and follow the instructions.


----------



## vinodfrndz

heres my cm690 !!!!!!!


----------



## woodstock

Hello fellow CM 690 owners!

I'm looking to add two fans to my rig and figure someone here can help me out.

I would like to replace the 120mm fan that sits directly in the front of case (where the logo is). What is the maximum size I can put in there? 140mm?

Also, I'd like to put in an 80mm in the spot behind the motherboard. Do I need a specific type of fan? Does it need to be slimmer than usual? Most fan's that I'm looking at are about 25mm in depth, although the slimmest I can find on Newegg are 20mm.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodstock* 
Hello fellow CM 690 owners!

I'm looking to add two fans to my rig and figure someone here can help me out.

I would like to replace the 120mm fan that sits directly in the front of case (where the logo is). What is the maximum size I can put in there? 140mm?

Also, I'd like to put in an 80mm in the spot behind the motherboard. Do I need a specific type of fan? Does it need to be slimmer than usual? Most fan's that I'm looking at are about 25mm in depth, although the slimmest I can find on Newegg are 20mm.

yes the biggest fan you can put on the front is 140mm

the fan behind the mobo tray i don't know for sure but i thought it was a 40mm fan just don't quote me on that


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


yes the biggest fan you can put on the front is 140mm

the fan behind the mobo tray i don't know for sure but i thought it was a 40mm fan just don't quote me on that


you can't put the 140 in the front
why?
he has the first cm690
you can only do a 120mm

the back i have no clue


----------



## vinodfrndz

the mobo backplate fan is a low profile 80x10 mm fan ..,, others wont fit into it !!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you can't put the 140 in the front
why?
he has the first cm690
you can only do a 120mm

the back i have no clue


sorry i didn't see that he had a 690 I


----------



## godofdeath

woouldnt a 80x80x10 be noisy?


----------



## Ulver

its 80X80X15 if im not mistaken and its noisy as hell. I had one there for a month or so.
Unistalled as it made almost no difference on temps.









And yeah, cm690's front fan is a 12cm max and min, unless you're moding.


----------



## Swiftes

I'll just leave this here, work in progress, figured it was about time someone did one, interior is done, ill screenie that later


----------



## doat

Hey Medicadpa is now playing Oblivion


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


hey medicadpa is now playing oblivion










omg, i so didnt notice. I did, but meh, it will be uploaded by tonight!


----------



## doat




----------



## Swiftes

Well what do we have here?





































And excuse the stock cooler, waiting for my megahalems as I sold my WC loop due to funds (or lack of!







)



















Was really happy with cable management, promise to make it better when my sleeving comes, and then I shall be modding it


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*











I'll just leave this here, work in progress, figured it was about time someone did one, interior is done, ill screenie that later










Very nice! You wanna do a 690 II version for us nubs who tried, got frustrated and then gave up with Sketchup?







Doing it all in Photoshop takes soooo long.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Very nice! You wanna do a 690 II version for us nubs who tried, got frustrated and then gave up with Sketchup?







Doing it all in Photoshop takes soooo long.


Sure, I am getting good at sketchup now


----------



## Ibage

Its a CM 690 first iteration with the side panel window. I'll post more images but I'm not done with it yet

And I do plan on taking a decent picture. I'm stuck with my crappy cell phone


----------



## trivium nate

i took out my ide dvd drive out put in a fan controller hooked the front instake the two top outtake ones and the bottom instake fan to the controller and put the extra wires inside the case up top and cleaned all the fans with a can of air thingy maybe ill take pics its also on top of the ac vent so the bottom fan takes in some nice cold air







cpu temp is 34 celcius


----------



## BCCDuckie

~~


----------



## trivium nate

-








-


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys.

2yrs since the CM690 RAZER and I have had the mod itch strike again. I keep saying never again....but









I have started a new build. Have no real name, just called it "Hades" for the "red" tones.

Will post a few pics of the internals to start with. Feel free to ask any questions in regard to modding the CM690II or any of the items I have used.

Some specs

OS - Win7 x64 HP

Cpu - Intel i7 920 D0
Mobo - Giga GA-EX58-UD5
Ram -12gb Gskill 1600 DDR3
GPU - 2x Giga ATI 5850

SSD - IntelX25 80gb 
HDD - 1tb WD Green, 2x 350gb WD Blue
DVD Burner - LG
GPU - 2x Giga ATI 5850

PSU - Coolermaster 850W Silent Pro

Waterblock - Swiftech Apogee GTZ
Waterpump - EK-DCP 4.0
Rads - 2x Swiftech MCP120 stackables
Res - Swiftec Micro-res v2

Fans - 7x Xigmatek XLF-F1253 120mm LED Fans. 3 in rad push pull, 3 in case, 1 in Coolermaster drive cage.

1x Bitspower X-Station Power Board

1x Coolermaster 4-in-3 Device Module (HDD bay)

cheers

Bobba


----------



## bobbavet




----------



## bobbavet




----------



## bobbavet




----------



## bobbavet




----------



## KG363

That build looks fantastic


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@bobbavet
great looking mod ...









I myself has some crazy ideas of ways to mod that 692 .. I must resist








actually .. very tempted to get one and start working on it .. (_w/ build log now for sure







_)

but just for my imagination for now ..


----------



## Swiftes

Megahalems in, lush cable management (took me hours!)


----------



## TwoCables

Since you're not using those 2 hard drive bays, can you take them out? They're a bit unsightly.

But yeah, that is certainly really nice!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Megahalems in, lush cable management (took me hours!)

*snip*

Nyaha.... it was worth it though right? Now you have a beautifully managed system that looks great


----------



## TwoCables

The only thing I would change is the power supply cable for the optical drive: I would move it (if it's possible) so that it doesn't hang down, but instead goes straight behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Since you're not using those 2 hard drive bays, can you take them out? They're a bit unsightly.

But yeah, that is certainly really nice!

Cheers, yeah I may just do that, OCD will make me so no thought haah









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Nyaha.... it was worth it though right? Now you have a beautifully managed system that looks great









Indeed it was, this has to be one of the easiest cases I have owned to work with, My little Gene looks small in there too, actually, this was a good one to work with:

STC-810










Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The only thing I would change is the power supply cable for the optical drive: I would move it (if it's possible) so that it doesn't hang down, but instead goes straight behind the motherboard tray.

Ill do that next time I strip it down


----------



## KG363

The Time paid off. It looks incredibly clean


----------



## danding

Change from nvidia to ati.









my full acrylic side panel.









Installed.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
The Time paid off. It looks incredibly clean

Cheers mate


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

anyone using the clear window for the CM690 II Adv yet?
advantage or disadvantage to using it?
i see it's only 24.99 @ TD
just curious, finally putting my CM690 II Adv together after it's been in the corner empty for 2 months.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danding* 
Installed.









Love the full window panel. I'm assuming it's help on with magnets correct?


----------



## danding

no sir. its 3m double sided tape.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, I wouldn't want exposed magnets anywhere near my computer.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danding*


no sir. its 3m double sided tape.










Okay. I figured it was one or the other.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yeah, I wouldn't want exposed magnets anywhere near my computer.


It would take magnets with a LOT more power than what would be used here to do anything harmful to a computer. You can see the four pieces of tape in the image (what I thought might be magnets) that wouldn't have enough magnetic pull to do a darn thing. In fact, your computer speakers 3 feet away from the computer case would have a more powerful magnetic field at the case than those 4 magnets would, even if all four were placed directly on a hard drive. It takes a BIG magnetic field to do any damage or compromise data on a computer. I've been doing this since the mid 70's and have know full well how much magnetic power it takes to do any damage.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Okay. I figured it was one or the other.

It would take magnets with a LOT more power than what would be used here to do anything harmful to a computer. You can see the four pieces of tape in the image (what I thought might be magnets) that wouldn't have enough magnetic pull to do a darn thing. In fact, your computer speakers 3 feet away from the computer case would have a more powerful magnetic field at the case than those 4 magnets would, even if all four were placed directly on a hard drive. It takes a BIG magnetic field to do any damage or compromise data on a computer. I've been doing this since the mid 70's and have know full well how much magnetic power it takes to do any damage.


Considering in the older computer cases an actual speaker was put in for the error code beeps, I would have to agree.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Considering in the older computer cases an actual speaker was put in for the error code beeps, I would have to agree.


You canstill buy them and install them on your computer. The Sr-2 still has an onboard BIOS alert speaker.

Those speakers are tiny though, they hardly have a magnetic field.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Those speakers are tiny though, they hardly have a magnetic field.


My point precisely







Using magnets of that size for any other purpose in a computer is just fine. Heck, I'm probably going to hold my rear side panel shut with a magnet in the end. (Rear panel is to be hinged once I get to that point in the mod)


----------



## PapaSmurf

And hard drives actually have magnets in them, very powerful magnets. The old 5.25" MFM and RLL hard drives had magnets that weighed over a pound. If that didn't erase the drive or cause problems it's impossible that something as small as what he would have used for that clear panel would.


----------



## TwoCables

Ok already.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
My point precisely







Using magnets of that size for any other purpose in a computer is just fine. Heck, I'm probably going to hold my rear side panel shut with a magnet in the end. (Rear panel is to be hinged once I get to that point in the mod)

That's a pretty good idea. . .

been looking for a clean way to install a full acrylic side to my case without thumb screws.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
That's a pretty good idea. . .

been looking for a clean way to install a full acrylic side to my case without thumb screws.

Yeah that would be a sweet way of doing it. If you got soft rubbery magnetic strips it would eliminate side panel vibration too.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what I though the other guy was using.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

@bobbavet

Did you use primer?


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yeah that would be a sweet way of doing it. If you got soft rubbery magnetic strips it would eliminate side panel vibration too.


Hmm I could probably drill a hole in just deap enough for a round magnet and then just attach it to the side of the case. Don't know what I should use for the inside. . . Probably just some superthick super glue that way it doesn't get everywhere.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Love the full window panel. I'm assuming it's help on with magnets correct?


HAHA! I didn't even see this page and that post. . .

I just got started talking about magnets and came up with that idea. . .


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And hard drives actually have magnets in them, very powerful magnets. The old 5.25" MFM and RLL hard drives had magnets that weighed over a pound. If that didn't erase the drive or cause problems it's impossible that something as small as what he would have used for that clear panel would.


pretty sure if you ran a magnet of the same strength as the one in the hard drive lolz would ensue









i don't know for certain but i think there would be some sort of shielding between the motor and the platters lol. Otherwise metallic objects would be sticking to your hard drive.

Also great work swiftes, only things that could be improved if you were as anal as me would be 
1: full size ATX board for the bottom connectors
2: cut holes right underneath the Gene for those connectors


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
pretty sure if you ran a magnet of the same strength as the one in the hard drive lolz would ensue









i don't know for certain but i think there would be some sort of shielding between the motor and the platters lol. Otherwise metallic objects would be sticking to your hard drive.


In a word, bull. There isn't any way to shield the platter from the magnet. If there was then external degaussing magnets wouldn't work to erase them. One just needs to get over all of their pre-conceived misconceptions abouts magnets and hard drives and learn the truth. It simply isn't possible for a small magnet like the ones found on clip holders, small decorative picture frames, small timers, and your common refrigerator magnets magnets to have ANY adverse affects on your computer or your hard drive, even if placed directly on the hard drive and left there for an indefinite period. The drive will wear out from old age or the spindle lubrication will dry out centuries before the magnet will do anything to to.

And you better keep your case fans far away from the hard drives as well as they also contain magnets. That's what makes them spin. The magnetic field in your average case fan is considerably more than what those tiny magnets you would use to hold a side cover on.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i'm not disagreeing with having small magnets in a case, i'm just saying a magnet as incredibly powerful as the rare earth ones used in hard drives would certainly be enough to erase a drive if rubbed over a platter. Therefore there must be something stopping that happening.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i'm not disagreeing with having small magnets in a case, i'm just saying a magnet as incredibly powerful as the rare earth ones used in hard drives would certainly be enough to erase a drive if rubbed over a platter. Therefore there must be something stopping that happening.

It sounds like shielding, much like the way many speakers are shielded.


----------



## sgr215

Anyone else have issues with fans whining on the bottom slot of the 690II? I tried three different fans: SFlex F, Gentle Typhoon, and a CM R4. All three produced a clearly audible whine when placed on the bottom 120mm slot. It's bad enough to give you a headache. I eventually decided to sacrifice the CM R4 for a fan shroud and that finally fixed it. The bottom 120mm is a major cooler for me too. It decreased my 5850/CPU by 3c and 4c respectively.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Finally found the video I was looking for earlier that shows the magnets in a currant 3.5" hard drive. Check out around the 3:40 mark and again around the 7:20 mark.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Finally found the video I was looking for earlier that shows the magnets in a currant 3.5" hard drive. Check out around the 3:40 mark and again around the 7:20 mark.







I don't know what the magnets look like or where they are, so I didn't see them. Can you guide me?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Watch the video. The tech mentions the magnets when he puts them back in at around the 7:20 mark or so. If you watch it you can NOT miss them unless you aren't paying attention.

You can see the various parts labeled in the pic on this site, but they don't really show you just how powerful they are like the video does.

http://www.reuk.co.uk/Hard-Disk-Driv...d-Turbines.htm


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


i'm not disagreeing with having small magnets in a case, i'm just saying a magnet as incredibly powerful as the rare earth ones used in hard drives would certainly be enough to erase a drive if rubbed over a platter. Therefore there must be something stopping that happening.


Again. Look at the video I linked to and you'll see that the magnets are NOT shielded in any way, shape, or form. They sit there right out in the open next to the platter.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Well,

Here is my 690 II advanced


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


Anyone else have issues with fans whining on the bottom slot of the 690II? I tried three different fans: SFlex F, Gentle Typhoon, and a CM R4. All three produced a clearly audible whine when placed on the bottom 120mm slot. It's bad enough to give you a headache. I eventually decided to sacrifice the CM R4 for a fan shroud and that finally fixed it. The bottom 120mm is a major cooler for me too. It decreased my 5850/CPU by 3c and 4c respectively.










Do you have the dust filter on the bottom by any chance? That's the only thing I can think of that would cause that, since it is 3 fans and not one making the noise.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Watch the video. The tech mentions the magnets when he puts them back in at around the 7:20 mark or so. If you watch it you can NOT miss them unless you aren't paying attention.

You can see the various parts labeled in the pic on this site, but they don't really show you just how powerful they are like the video does.

http://www.reuk.co.uk/Hard-Disk-Driv...d-Turbines.htm


Oh, well you didn't tell us to watch the video.







All you said was to see 3:40 and 7:20 which I did.

Now I can see why it's safe to have these magnets in the drive: it's due to their placement and their angle. They're off to the side, and they're horizontal; but if you were to take them out and hover them over the platter, then yeah, I suppose some damage to the data would occur.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Do you have the dust filter on the bottom by any chance? That's the only thing I can think of that would cause that, since it is 3 fans and not one making the noise.


I actually tried it with it on and off. The SFlex got much louder with it on but the R4 and GT pretty much stayed the same. I'm guessing it has to do with static pressure since the shroud fixed it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, well you didn't tell us to watch the video.







All you said was to see 3:40 and 7:20 which I did.


Most people are intelligent enough to figure that out without needing to be told, at least anyone over the age of 5.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Now I can see why it's safe to have these magnets in the drive: it's due to their placement and their angle. They're off to the side, and they're horizontal; but if you were to take them out and hover them over the platter, then yeah, I suppose some damage to the data would occur.


The point is that you guys are worried about adverse affects to your hard drives from having what is essentially a small, low powered refrigerator magnet on your case located several inches to a over a foot away from them when you have much larger and more powerful magnets right inside the hard drives themselves. That proves your irrational fear of magnets and your total lack of comprehension of what it takes in the way of magnetic fields to actually have an adverse affect on them.

Now can we move on and get back to something more pertinent?


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Now I can see why it's safe to have these magnets in the drive: it's due to their placement and their angle. They're off to the side, and they're horizontal; but if you were to take them out and hover them over the platter, then yeah, I suppose some damage to the data would occur.


I've got a hard drive I don't care about and a few magnets of different strength. I'm tempted to see how strong of a magnet is required to corrupt data. Only issue would be how to detect corruption on a 250GB HDD filled with data?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


I've got a hard drive I don't care about and a few magnets of different strength. I'm tempted to see how strong of a magnet is required to corrupt data. Only issue would be how to detect corruption on a 250GB HDD filled with data?










Do it! Run a chkdsk on the drive first so you can see if it has any bad sectors or any files that need fixing. Let it fix all of those and then use the magnets. Chkdsk again afterwards and see if there's anything different


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

we're not worried about small magnets. I never said that was the case. I'm just saying there must be something protecting the platters from the motor magnet, because i've seen weaker magnets FUBAR'ing hard drives. Running a magnet over a hard drive doesn't just corrupt the data on the platters; it can screw up the controller leading to a bricked drive.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Do it! Run a chkdsk on the drive first so you can see if it has any bad sectors or any files that need fixing. Let it fix all of those and then use the magnets. Chkdsk again afterwards and see if there's anything different










I'll do it tomorrow after work. I have to find the HDD first. I know it's in a junk room but I have no clue where. (Most people have junk drawers, I have a junk room filled with old tech







) I'll try a bunch of different weak magnets first. If that doesn't do it I'll physically place them all over the drive. If that still doesn't do it I'll bring out the big magnets.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Most people are intelligent enough to figure that out without needing to be told, at least anyone over the age of 5.


Wow. Ok fine. Then screw you.

You're making me wish I could use profanity (you just stepped over the line).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The point is that you guys are worried about adverse affects to your hard drives from having what is essentially a small, low powered refrigerator magnet on your case located several inches to a over a foot away from them when you have much larger and more powerful magnets right inside the hard drives themselves. That proves your irrational fear of magnets and your total lack of comprehension of what it takes in the way of magnetic fields to actually have an adverse affect on them.

Now can we move on and get back to something more pertinent?


Can you stop being a complete dick first? What the hell is wrong with you? Didn't you get enough sleep? I mean, what gives?!

Yes, you pissed me off!

Oh yeah, and who the hell do you think you are telling us to get back to something more pertinent? This isn't your thread and this isn't your message board!


----------



## doat

When i had my cm690 sitting on a center speaker, the ATT tech guy came over to install a new router and setup a line for our upgrade and he asked me if i had a shield for my harddrives. I told him no since the magnets are extremely weak they would not be able to get through the case itself let alone affect the harddrive magnets. He kept saying i should put a shield on blah blah well i had it sitting on that speaker for over a year and have not had any issues. I didn't want to get into an argument with the guy since we was doing his job and upgrading our internet







also my brother kept agreeing with him and he doesn't know anything about PCs.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
When i had my cm690 sitting on a center speaker, the ATT tech guy came over to install a new router and setup a line for our upgrade and he asked me if i had a shield for my harddrives. I told him no since the magnets are extremely weak they would not be able to get through the case itself let alone affect the harddrive magnets. He kept saying i should put a shield on blah blah well i had it sitting on that speaker for over a year and have not had any issues. I didn't want to get into an argument with the guy since we was doing his job and upgrading our internet







also my brother kept agreeing with him and he doesn't know anything about PCs.

I honestly don't think there's much of a risk either when it comes to having speakers near your PC. I've had this rear channel speaker on my HTPC for a couple years with no issues:










In my opinion, I think only a decent magnet held VERY close to a naked HDD would damage it but I suppose there are rare exceptions I guess. In my opinion though that ATT guy is just paranoid and I would have ignored him too.


----------



## doat

yea, he loved my mouse too he touched it everyone does because it looks dented, MX 518 gaming mouse.
*Generic image*


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


yea, he loved my mouse too he touched it everyone does because it looks dented, MX 518 gaming mouse.
*Generic image*










Haha, I got the same reaction when I had that mouse. My mum was appalled as I got it second hand and she thought it was broken. Certainly is an awesome design


----------



## doat

ahaha i love this mouse it fits perfectly, excellent weight, glides nicely not too easy but has enough grip to control your hand and the button placement is perfect.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


ahaha i love this mouse it fits perfectly, excellent weight, glides nicely not too easy but has enough grip to control your hand and the button placement is perfect.


Same! The only reason why I changed to my G5 v2 is because I love flicking the mouse wheel side to side. Left flick is a double click and right flick is close. On the MX518 I had the middle mouse button as DC and the bottom button as close, but this feels a little more comfy to use. Requires less movement, which is a good thing since I have problems with my right hand


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK* 
@bobbavet

Did you use primer?

Yes I used primer.

3M Etch primer/filler for the panels

Automotive Etch primer for miscellaneous steel parts

Clear plastic primer for the plastic top and front panels from hardware store

cheers Bob


----------



## Markus

Hm.. Regarding the painting of the inside of a case.. Can you just start spraying the goodness onto your case or do you need to give it a go with some sandpaper first and then start or something along those lines ?








If a go with some sandpaper is needed, what grit would be preferred, something rough or something really smooth-ish ?

Thanks, Markus.


----------



## javaneze

Stumbled upon this thead googling and decided to contribute








It's my htpc and hardware used is an Asus P5b dlx with an intel q6600,
cooled by zalman 9700led, 6 gigs of ram (2*2 + 2*1),
a gtx285 and a chieftec 560w psu.

Nice to meet you mates.

.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Hm.. Regarding the painting of the inside of a case.. Can you just start spraying the goodness onto your case or do you need to give it a go with some sandpaper first and then start or something along those lines ?








If a go with some sandpaper is needed, what grit would be preferred, something rough or something really smooth-ish ?

Thanks, Markus.

Not sure about sandpapering it first if it is bare metal (someone else answer that one perhaps) but you must use self-etching primer on the case before painting. Self-etching primer will give the paint a surface to stick to and should result in a better quality paint job. A couple of coats of clear after you've sprayed the colour on go along way to help prevent scratches too. The more layers of paint the better, BUT not to the point that you can't re-assemble your case if you de-rivetted it lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sanding isn't necessary unless there are rust spots that need to be dealt with, but scuffing the surface with one of these type pads is definitely recommended. You can pick one up at any auto supply store, hardware store, etc.


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sanding isn't necessary unless there are rust spots that need to be dealt with, but scuffing the surface with one of these type pads is definitely recommended. You can pick one up at any auto supply store, hardware store, etc.

Alright, going to try to find one of those then and give the case a go with it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Not sure about sandpapering it first if it is bare metal (someone else answer that one perhaps) but you must use self-etching primer on the case before painting. Self-etching primer will give the paint a surface to stick to and should result in a better quality paint job. A couple of coats of clear after you've sprayed the colour on go along way to help prevent scratches too. The more layers of paint the better, BUT not to the point that you can't re-assemble your case if you de-rivetted it lol.

Mm.. Might do this instead / aswell. Will have to decide tomorrow in the store but for now I'm off to sleep, got to get up early tomorrow (2 o' clock here already ) for work.








Got it dis-assembled (correct ?) already so when I get home from work tomorrow with the paint and primer/pad thingy I'll be going for my case.









Thanks for the replies.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You need to use the scuff pad first, then self etching primer if you want the paint to stick. Otherwise it will start chipping fairly quickly and easily. Either one by themselves isn't going to work nearly as well.


----------



## 12Cores

7 total fans
4 on 240mm radiator (push pull)
1 side fan on cpu
1 exhaust fan in back
1 in front

This is my first build - System is water cooled idles at room temps - This is not a gaming machine - Looking forward to building an i5-750 powered system and adding it to this case later this year.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
anyone using the clear window for the CM690 II Adv yet?
advantage or disadvantage to using it?
i see it's only 24.99 @ TD
just curious, finally putting my CM690 II Adv together after it's been in the corner empty for 2 months.

epic........... that's why i always loved this thread..... make a post and totally ignored.









Thanks for the great info !!


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
anyone using the clear window for the CM690 II Adv yet?
advantage or disadvantage to using it?
i see it's only 24.99 @ TD
just curious, finally putting my CM690 II Adv together after it's been in the corner empty for 2 months.

I have the clear window but I swapped it out for plexiglass without the fan mount. I would imagine placing a fan on the glass would help with temps for your gpu. The fan mount on the original plexiglass is right between the gpu and cpu, maybe a little lower, so it wouldn't fit with a fan for me because of my cpu cooler. I paid that much from Cooler Master, I think everywhere else is the same price.


----------



## PapaSmurf

XC, I've seen a couple of posts in this thread where people have it on their systems, but none of them made any comments about how they liked (or disliked) it from what I remember. It definitely looks a lot better than the one for the original CM690 though.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *realcyberbob* 
I have the clear window but I swapped it out for plexiglass without the fan mount. I would imagine placing a fan on the glass would help with temps for your gpu. The fan mount on the original plexiglass is right between the gpu and cpu, maybe a little lower, so it wouldn't fit with a fan for me because of my cpu cooler. I paid that much from Cooler Master, I think everywhere else is the same price.


thx guy's... that was exactly what i was after. i was curious if the original clear window panel with the fan on it would be in the way of the cpu cooler or the card. i mean, it's only 24.99 and it's not a lot to spend, i just hate ordering it and have it come in to find out that i can't use it because the fan hit's the cpu cooler.

*realcyberbob*
i like that panel, might have to look into that one.. i just don't like the stock one, to bland...


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
epic........... that's why i always loved this thread..... make a post and totally ignored.









Thanks for the great info !!

Sorry, somehow I missed it. I have the side window and really like it. If you go a few pages back you can see some pictures of it. My only grip is that if you add a 120mm fan it's usually pretty loud due to vibration. I solved it by adding a small strip of rubber though. I have a Gentle Typhoon 120MM on it now and it dropped my GPU temp by 3c as well as my CPU temp by 2c. If you want any additional pictures just ask...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Thanks *sgr215*
i looked few a bunch of pages and didn't really see anything. but like i said i was curious to know where the fan location is on that panel would it be in the way with a Megahalems or a TRUE in push/pull.....?

if a 120MM fan on that clear panel is in the way of the cpu cooler i could always opt to not put a fan on there and just use it as a "vent" but just wanted to get other thoughts on it .....


----------



## sgr215

Unfortunately I don't have a Megahalems or TRUE so I can't say for sure but obviously you'll be fine just using the 120mm mount as a vent. I have a S1283 with AMD so it mounts sideways and from the looks of it if I was able to mount it the right away pointing towards the back of the case it would just barely fit. Considering the size of both heatsinks you're talking about I highly doubt you'd still be able to mount a 120mm fan. Here's a pic of what it looks like on my rig:


----------



## crosshairiv

this case is awesome i love my cm692


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

basically all high end CPU coolers are 159mm high. If the S1283 fits, anything will.

cool story: i had to bash out the side panel of my POS thermaltake case for my S1283 fit when i originally got it. The very tops of the heatpipes were butting up against the mesh...


----------



## crosshairiv

if the cash is too thin it wont fit


----------



## sgr215

Yeah but he's asking if it'll still allow him to fit a 120mm fan on the side window. If the Mega or TRUE is long enough to get in the way of the fan mount though, it *definitely* won't fit. My S1283 overhangs the 120mm fan on the side window by at least a half inch. Obviously worst case you just don't install a 120mm fan on the window though.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i guess for 24.99 it's not bad. gonna order it tomorrow.
got a few things left to get before i put it all together, deciding on a few other smaller items..... thx for the input and the pictures...

XC


----------



## sgr215

No problem. Crap, I just noticed from my pic I have a small crack on the window by the top right 120mm screw hole. How did I not notice that before?









Luckily it's barely noticeable.


----------



## crosshairiv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
No problem. Crap, I just noticed from my pic I have a small crack on the window by the top right 120mm screw hole. How did I not notice that before?









Luckily it's barely noticeable.

isnt there one on the left too


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crosshairiv* 
isnt there one on the left too

Nope, that's actually part of the design on the window. Luckily now that I have a strip of rubber and a 120mm fan on it you can't even see the crack and definitely not worth returning. (I just got it a week or so ago)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
cool story: i had to bash out the side panel of my POS thermaltake case for my S1283 fit when i originally got it. The very tops of the heatpipes were butting up against the mesh...

At least you were smart enough to modify the side panel. I was involved in a thread on a different forum where the guy was complaining that his expensive cpu cooler wasn't working. Turns out that it was so tall that to get it to fit he removed a few of the fins and cut off a half inch from each of the heat pipes then epoxied them closed. The guy was clueless and couldn't understand why the loss of a few fins would cause his temps to skyrocket like that. Took us a week to convince him that by cutting the heat pipes he had ruined his brand new expensive heatsink.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
At least you were smart enough to modify the side panel. I was involved in a thread on a different forum where the guy was complaining that his expensive cpu cooler wasn't working. Turns out that it was so tall that to get it to fit he removed a few of the fins and cut off a half inch from each of the heat pipes then epoxied them closed. The guy was clueless and couldn't understand why the loss of a few fins would cause his temps to skyrocket like that. Took us a week to convince him that by cutting the heat pipes he had ruined his brand new expensive heatsink.

LOL... wow.
well i looked around and there seems to be an issue with a 120mm x 25mm fan being on the side panel with large cpu coolers. i have no problem leaving the spot empty and use it as a vent. heck, a friend has a waterjet cutter, i might take my stock panel and have something cut into it for some added bling... now, just gotta catch him when he is free which is never....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobbavet*












Bobbavet, what size sheet of acrylic did you use for this window? I won't be ordering my 692 for a few weeks but will be at a store where I can pick up the acrylic for the window over the weekend. This is the only chance I'll have to be there without having to take the bus and transfer about 6 times so it would be a lot easier to do it when we'll be there in a car.


----------



## godofdeath

u can get some acryllic at home depot


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


u can get some acryllic at home depot


I know that. I can also get it at Lowe's, Menard's, Fleet Farm, and a few other places that I'll be going right past this weekend on the way to my daughters home. If you notice I didn't ask WHERE to get it, but WHAT SIZE his is. I'm just trying to determine how big of a sheet to get to end up with a larger window like Bobbavet's and have enough left over for a couple of other case windows I will be installing.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Bobbavet, what size sheet of acrylic did you use for this window? I won't be ordering my 692 for a few weeks but will be at a store where I can pick up the acrylic for the window over the weekend. This is the only chance I'll have to be there without having to take the bus and transfer about 6 times so it would be a lot easier to do it when we'll be there in a car.


I had a sheet that was 500mm x 500mm and then cut it from that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thank you.


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


No problem. Crap, I just noticed from my pic I have a small crack on the window by the top right 120mm screw hole. How did I not notice that before?









Luckily it's barely noticeable.


Mine came with 2 holes cracked/broken, I emailed CM and asked for a new plexiglass piece, they asked for a few pictures, and the mailed me a whole new panel with the plexiglass already installed, for free. Great customer service.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


Mine came with 2 holes cracked/broken, I emailed CM and asked for a new plexiglass piece, they asked for a few pictures, and the mailed me a whole new panel with the plexiglass already installed, for free. Great customer service.


for a CM690 or CM690 II Adv. ?
i see the one for the CM690, does CM have the one for the CM690 II Adv ?


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


for a CM690 or CM690 II Adv. ?
i see the one for the CM690, does CM have the one for the CM690 II Adv ?


What do you mean? I have a CM 690 II advanced.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well the size is up to you... surely you know roughly the size of the side panel; so just buy a piece of acrylic to fit?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *realcyberbob* 
What do you mean? I have a CM 690 II advanced.

Never-mind, earlier when i looked i didn't see it.
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2982

i will get it from TD. got a credit there anyways so it will be $1.29


----------



## bobbavet

OK guys I got the window in and looked good. Put in the stock cooler and kicked it in the guts, pics pending.


----------



## bobbavet




----------



## bobbavet




----------



## bobbavet




----------



## bobbavet




----------



## bobbavet




----------



## bobbavet




----------



## bobbavet

Looks best in natural light.


----------



## bobbavet

Can't wait to hook up the water to the "rad tunnel"


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

damn, what a sexy beast. the RED looks great.. Well Done


----------



## KG363

bobbavet, That looks simply amazing.

I can get a cm 690 II adv for $80 bucks off the egg with discounts and everything. Is the upgrade worth $80. I'm 17 and only have about $200 so I just want to know if it's worth it

I also might get some coolers for my 5770's @ $25 each


----------



## javaneze

Any leads on where to purchase the 690 II side window in Europe?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


bobbavet, That looks simply amazing.

I can get a cm 690 II adv for $80 bucks off the egg with discounts and everything. Is the upgrade worth $80. I'm 17 and only have about $200 so I just want to know if it's worth it


The main difference between the 690 you currently have and a 692 Advanced would be different placement of the control buttons and IO panel and the addition of the External SATA dock. It won't actually perform or cool any better and you lose one 5.25" drive bay with the 692 Adv. You can easily paint your interior black for less than $10 if that is one of the things you are looking for.

In the end, only you can decide if it's worth it to you to spend $80 for it to replace your existing 690, if in fact your system spec is correct and that is what you have now.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javaneze*


Any leads on where to purchase the 690 II side window in Europe?


I would suggest looking for greek websites if I were you.

One website I know is www.highflow.nl.
http://highflow.nl/behuizingen/coole...n1.html?&sl=EN

Shipping costs to Greece: 38 euros








So total price would be 44 euros...


----------



## Markus

Ah, there we go.. Case painted now, just gonna let it dry until tomorrow, eventhough it's probably dry soon anyway. Parts going back in asap, cables will be done nicely, nicer than before I hope, and I will be extremely happy.









Pics of before and after might be a possibility, unless my HDD really has crashed. >.<


----------



## javaneze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kodessr*


http://highflow.nl/behuizingen/coole...n1.html?&sl=EN

Shipping costs to Greece: 38 euros








So total price would be 44 euros...


Unfortunately, none to be found currently in Greece. I'm unable to locate in the uk either.
Thanx for the link mate, eventhough i didn't manage to find the shipping costs for Greece.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javaneze* 
Unfortunately, none to be found currently in Greece. I'm unable to locate in the uk either.
Thanx for the link mate, eventhough i didn't manage to find the shipping costs for Greece.

shipping costs for greece are calculated when your logged in and in the checkout









In your sig rig you have a HAF, so if you are going to buy a cm690II with a side window, www.overclockers.co.uk has a cm690II with sidepanel.
They ship internationally on some products, not sure if they ship a case to Greece.


----------



## ears1991

Im in the UK and i have a spare 690 ii window but i assume the shipping would cost just as much


----------



## M00NIE

CM 690 II arrived some pic's - also I pulled the stickers of my GTX 280 and cant get the sticky residue off, you guys know anything I can buy, if its something common that I can get at local shops that's even better.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M00NIE*


CM 690 II arrived some pic's - also I pulled the stickers of my GTX 280 and cant get the sticky residue off, you guys know anything I can buy, if its something common that I can get at local shops that's even better.










Ducktape








Put the tape over the residue, take off the tape. 
Put the tape back on, take it off.
Rinse and repeat.

Your PSU is really the minimum you can have in your system btw


----------



## PapaSmurf

Goo Gone, Goof Off, or any citrus based cleaner are what I normally use.


----------



## M00NIE

It's really hard dried on stuff I cant scratch it off with my nails I was thinking something chemical wise, without drowning it, so duck tape wont do the job. And my PSU been going good for 1.5years no problems yet


----------



## Markus

Why do so many people on here use Orange/White LED Xiggys in their case ? Now I feel less special..
















Anyway, pics of freshly painted computer with my second ( ever ) try at cable management / hiding, coming soon !







.. Just have to find my camera or my phone-cam thingy will have to do the trick.. for now


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M00NIE*


It's really hard dried on stuff I cant scratch it off with my nails I was thinking something chemical wise, without drowning it, so duck tape wont do the job. And my PSU been going good for 1.5years no problems yet










That's why I recommended the Goo Gone, Goof Off, or cirtrus based cleaner. The citrus in them will penetrate and soften the dried on residue making it fairly easy to remove. Just let it sit on the residue for a few minutes to let it soak in and soften it up, then wipe it off. Really dried out stuff can take 15 minutes or more, but that is the rare exception.

Cooking oil also works at times. Again, just let it soak for a few minutes to loosen it up.


----------



## M00NIE

ill order some from Ebay, guess it will be handy to keep around to - thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Your should be able to find it at your local store where you purchase cleaning supplies.


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

I have 6 case fans installed (Intake: Front, bottom, side panel-Exhaust: Top x2, Rear) and there is no airflow from the back of my cpu heatsink and rear exhaust fan.
Couple of questions; how detrimental is this to my overall airflow and is this just caused by the two exhaust fans up top?


----------



## Markus

Alright this is how it turned out.. Still gonna remove one of the HDDs and SATA-cables since it has way too much noise, is slow and whatnot.

http://i48.tinypic.com/22ko7r.jpg
So there it is, sorry for the amazingly shining heatsink.. My dual led flash isn't really optimal for these kinds of photos, but you get the general idea of how it looks.









Tell me what you think please.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Alright this is how it turned out.. Still gonna remove one of the HDDs and SATA-cables since it has way too much noise, is slow and whatnot.

http://i48.tinypic.com/22ko7r.jpg
So there it is, sorry for the amazingly shining heatsink.. My dual led flash isn't really optimal for these kinds of photos, but you get the general idea of how it looks.









Tell me what you think please.









looks pretty decent. bright yes.... those fan's ok for you as case fan's? i like the looks of em but seem to me not to move a lot of air. got about 10 of em laying around.

oh and is that electrical tape on the fan cable to the panel?


----------



## Markus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
looks pretty decent. bright yes.... those fan's ok for you as case fan's? i like the looks of em but seem to me not to move a lot of air. got about 10 of em laying around.

oh and is that electrical tape on the fan cable to the panel?









Thanks, I think it came out pretty nice, especially since it's my first time ever painting a case, I take every compliment, no matter if it's a large or small one, very personally when it comes to my computer.









Yeah in my opinion they move pretty much air, not really sure how much that would be tho since I don't really have any other fans to compare them with.









And yes, that is electrical tape on the cable, wanted to hide the uglyness of the black, red and yellow wires and couldn't find anything else around the house to cover it with so electrical tape did the job, and rather well in my opinion too.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya, electrical tape is awesome. i have used some in the past on some of my fan's and front audio connections.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kodessr* 







Ducktape








Put the tape over the residue, take off the tape.
Put the tape back on, take it off.
Rinse and repeat.

Your PSU is really the minimum you can have in your system btw









Duct tape*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kodessr* 







Ducktape








Put the tape over the residue, take off the tape.
Put the tape back on, take it off.
Rinse and repeat.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
Duct tape*









Actually, both are correct. Duck Tape is a BRAND name for one tape manufacturer.
http://www.duckbrand.com/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Actually, both are correct. Duck Tape is a BRAND name for one tape manufacturer. 
http://www.duckbrand.com/


But they are selling duct tape. They even call their duct tape by its proper name.

This type of tape's original purpose was to be used on air ducts. That's why the standard color is silver, and that's why it's called duct tape.

Don't be stupid.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But they are selling duct tape. They even call their duct tape by its proper name.

This type of tape's original purpose was to be used on air ducts. That's why the standard color is silver, and that's why it's called duct tape.

Don't be stupid.


Usually people (in the proffesional or otherwise world) refer to it as DUCK tape because they want the brand.

It's brand recognition. Which some people pay for.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Usually people (in the proffesional or otherwise world) refer to it as DUCK tape because they want the brand.

It's brand recognition. Which some people pay for.


I just thought that most people pronounce it "duck tape" for either 1 of 3 reasons:

They don't know any better
They're saying "duct tape", but it always sounds like "duck tape"
It's easier to just say "duck tape" when speaking quickly
I mean, I have always known about the Duck brand, but I think that it's different from people saying "kleenex" when they really mean "facial tissue", or "rollerblades" when they really mean "in-line skates".


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

oh man... to funny. i like liquid tape too, works well...


----------



## Ulver

C'mon guys... it's just a tape.
I also call it duct tape but, who cares!?


----------



## Swiftes

Not gonna lie, excellent choice of motor vehicle on there first tab of the flash animation


----------



## bobbavet

Finished the water cooling in the "Hades" build.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice. You always do great work on your builds and this one is no exception.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Nice. You always do great work on your builds and this one is no exception.


Thanks mate. I always say never again.









But you know what happens.......................


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep. You see something that sparks a new idea and you are right back at it.


----------



## new001

Just got my CM 690 II in the mail today! Rest of my build coming in by Wednesday.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *new001* 
Just got my CM 690 II in the mail today! Rest of my build coming in by Wednesday.
]

ENJOY!









Well today is the day, its goodbye to the RAZER

























You have served me well and I salute you.









*plays last post*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobbavet* 
ENJOY!









Well today is the day, its goodbye to the RAZER
















You have served me well and I salute you.









*plays last post*

That is one of my favorites in the entire thread.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That is one of my favorites in the entire thread.









It's memory will live on in our hearts







and in the threads of overclock.net


----------



## PapaSmurf

I saved all of the pics on my hard drive. It presented me with some ideas for what I want to do when I finally get a 692 Adv., assuming I ever do get one.


----------



## godofdeath

what change are you changing to if not the cm690


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
what change are you changing to if not the cm690


If that was for me, ????? If it wasn't then ?????


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If that was for me, ????? If it wasn't then ?????

nah not you someone said they are retiring their case from the previous pg


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you mean Bobavet, then he is retiring his Green Razor 690 and replacing it with his new Orange Hades 692 Adv. build that he just finished. That build is only a few posts before the post about retiring Razor.


----------



## bobbavet

I back. Razor is dead! Long live the Hades!


----------



## javaneze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kodessr*


In your sig rig you have a HAF, so if you are going to buy a cm690II with a side window, www.overclockers.co.uk has a cm690II with sidepanel.


I allready own a 690IIadv. [link]








Thanx for the link though, intresting stuff in that shop, hard to come by in Greece, especially sleeved cables. Unfortunately they don't sell the side window separately. I ll just keep looking.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ears1991*


Im in the UK and i have a spare 690 ii window but i assume the shipping would cost just as much


I wouldn't know, but thanx for even suggesting it mate.
Could you give me a link to where you purchased it?


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javaneze* 
I allready own a 690IIadv. [link]








Thanx for the link though, intresting stuff in that shop, hard to come by in Greece, especially sleeved cables. Unfortunately they don't sell the side window separately. I ll just keep looking.

I wouldn't know, but thanx for even suggesting it mate.
Could you give me a link to where you purchased it?

http://en.mdpc-x.com/
cable sleeving, sleeve your own and then sell them in Greece for big money









If I shipped you a new panel it would be around the 40-60 Euros







, so thats not gonna happen


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papasmurf*


if that was for me, ????? If it wasn't then ?????


lmao


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If that was for me, ????? If it wasn't then ?????



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


lmao


Sometimes I amazes even myself.


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

For the life of me I cannot get my 24 pin to hit my MOBO by routing it through the back. 750tx psu with an asus m4a79xtd-evo and the first gen case. About to take a dremel to the damn thing


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehmoonrulz* 
For the life of me I cannot get my 24 pin to hit my MOBO by routing it through the back. 750tx psu with an asus m4a79xtd-evo and the first gen case. About to take a dremel to the damn thing

You could also buy a cheap extension for the 24 pin cable like this here.
It's easy to find and it costs almost nothing (10-15 dollars, maybe less).


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
You could also buy a cheap extension for the 24 pin cable like this here.
It's easy to find and it costs almost nothing (10-15 dollars, maybe less).









Ya use an extension. You don't need to be bothered to make holes and such in your case.


----------



## dirty

Any recommendations for upgrading the top two exhaust fans? Any opinions on this product?:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-036-_-Product

Was also thinking about adding a bottom intake fan, any suggestions?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehmoonrulz* 
For the life of me I cannot get my 24 pin to hit my MOBO by routing it through the back. 750tx psu with an asus m4a79xtd-evo and the first gen case. About to take a dremel to the damn thing

12" 24pin ATX extension for $6.99 and free shipping. SVC is a very good source for things like this. Their shipping costs are quite often considerably less than the other guys charge, especially for smaller items like this.

http://www.svc.com/cbl-eps24p-24p.html


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dirty* 
Any recommendations for upgrading the top two exhaust fans? Any opinions on this product?:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-036-_-Product

Was also thinking about adding a bottom intake fan, any suggestions?

I have that same XLF fan on the same place you want to put it and it's good. It is not a perfect fan, though (like a Sanyo Denki for example). Especially on the horizontal. It rattles sometimes when varying speed (fan controller or BIOS settings after boot). Nevertheless airflow is good for 1000rpm and it is silent too.

For the bottom slot I'm using a Globe fan and it works better than my XLFs, but its so damn ugly that I am thinking on changing it soon.









If you want silence and performance I think you will be better of with Sanyo Denki or Yate Loon but if looks are important then XLF's wont be a bad trade-off.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i don't see why you would need an extension... i'm pretty sure a TX 750 would have longer cables than my PSU and it fits fine









fair enough maybe for the 8 pin CPU, but not the 24 pin...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i don't see why you would need an extension... i'm pretty sure a TX 750 would have longer cables than my PSU and it fits fine









fair enough maybe for the 8 pin CPU, but not the 24 pin...

I agree. I think the TX and HX series have very similar-length 24-pin cables, and mine is more than long enough.


----------



## antig24

Hey guys, I'm currently debating between getting a 690 II and a 922. On the 690 II, is there enough room to install a fan on each of the side openings and still have enough room to install a push pull H50 setup on the exhaust with both fans on the H50 being inside the case?
Thanks!


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

Final pics are in

The Radeon 5850 in and ready to go.
























LOCKED DOWN FOR LAUNCH! :thumbup:










Hades finds a home.


















Thanks to everyone for the encouragement. Twice I almost thew the whole water cooling idea, but persistence has paid off.

Can't wait to get a 2nd 5850 in place and I will take some more pics.

cheers

Bobbavet


----------



## Ulver

Great looking case, Bobbavet!









Your 5850's temps gone up after installing those rads as "hot intake"?
Or not much of a difference?


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antig24* 
Hey guys, I'm currently debating between getting a 690 II and a 922. On the 690 II, is there enough room to install a fan on each of the side openings and still have enough room to install a push pull H50 setup on the exhaust with both fans on the H50 being inside the case?
Thanks!

I was considering a H20 for my build. I was going to have a fan on the inside with the rad and pull fan on the outside. If you cut out the rear grill you can make a small slot up to the tube grommets and the H20 tubes can run in through them. I was also going to pull the air in from the back. Just use the top fans for exhaust.

The only reason I didn't do a H20 was to get some set up experience with conventional WC. It definitely would have been cheaper by 2/3's.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Great looking case, Bobbavet!









Your 5850's temps gone up after installing those rads as "hot intake"?
Or not much of a difference?

I don't have figures, but it would be minimal. I'd estimate 1deg up on the intake by the time it has passed through the rad tunnel.

Cpu idles at 30deg temp. Intel burn test set to MAX goes up to 43deg.

Gpu idle 37deg/20% fan speed. No different to when it was set up with just an intake fan in front.


----------



## 2010rig

Hey guys,

WOW, this thread is HUGE, and a LOT to cover, I only wish I could read it all, but I'm working on it.









I just bought the parts for my build, and I'm just going over my fan placement ideas, and which route to take.

I am hoping you guys can provide me with some feedback and advice, I've been reading as much as I can in this thread, but I'm still unclear as to which way to move forward with my fan placement.

First - my build is primarily for video editing, working on Premiere, Photoshop, and other CS5 programs. I considered getting a GTX 470 and it runs way too hot, and I want to see how the Fermi pans out over time.

Therefore, I went with the GTS 250, since it has CUDA support, along with Opengl 3.2 support, and it's more then plenty for my needs, plus it leaves me room to upgrade later.

Plus, I wanted this to be a fairly quiet build:

Case: 690 II Advanced
i7 930 + Asus P6X58D-E
*SSD*: X-25M 80GB ( boot )
*HDD*: 1TB Samsung F3 Spinpoint ( storage )
*RAM*: 6GB OCZ Platinum ( 7-7-7-24 )
*GPU*: Zotac GTS 250
*HS*: Noctua NH-D14
*PSU*: Corsair 650W Modular 650HX

I plan to model this air cooling set up:



*FANS*: I bought 2 x Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm Case Fans ( 2 top fans )

1 x Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm ( REAR )

That's as far as I got with the fans, and I'm willing to return these for a better fan layout. I had to purchase the build to take advantage of rebates with some items, and I ran out of time and steam.

Now, the parts are here, and I'm trying to figure out which way to move forward, I don't want to put anything together until all fans are in place.

Should I get 2 x 120mm fans for the front, Plus, 1 x 120mm fan for the bottom as intake?

Will this give me a proper air flow? If not, which front and bottom fans should I get, that will go well with these Noctuas?

The following fan options are somewhat loud, and I'm looking for some other options in high performing quiet fans, that cost no more than $15 each. Possible?

I could also match the Noctua fans ( if necessary ) but just need to know which ones and how many.

*Option 2 & 3 Fan Placement:*

2 Top Exhaust
1 Rear Exhaust
2 Front Intake
1 Bottom Intake

6 of these fans - Ultra Performance 120mm
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...?EdpNo=5598837

Fan Speed: 2100 RPM
Noise Level: 33.6 dBA
Air Flow: 79.3 CFM

*Option 3:*

Buy 6 Scythe Ultra Kaze 120MM High Static Pressure Fan 38MM 3000RPM
133.6CFM
45.9DBA
http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=14110AC5417

Of course, I would need a Fan controller to quiet these down.

*Option 4:* Please suggest a better fan layout, and fans.









OH - and PSU placement, what would be ideal? Should the PSU be facing down?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i think you mean a H50









also, what pump is that? One of those EK ones?


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i think you mean a H50









also, what pump is that? One of those EK ones?

Yup the larger one.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 

2 Top Exhaust
1 Rear Exhaust
2 Front Intake
1 Bottom Intake


For quiet and good airflow I would do this

1 x140 intake floor (get a good mesh filter for it)
1x 140 intake front
1x120 exhaust rear

1x140 exhaust top rear mounted out side chasis
1x140 intake top front mounted inside chasis
Like this:









1 x80 intake coolermaster thin at back of cpu.

Also if you can source one of these, it provides lower voltages so the fans run slower and quieter than they would on 12v. Also limit cable clutter.


----------



## 2010rig

Ok - thanks for that feedback.

Would I be able to use the stock fans for the front and bottom intake? Or should I use the Noctuas, or just get different ones?

That's a lot of 140mm fans, why so many?

In regards to the top fans....

I didn't really want to mod the case, can they just go inside up top, 1 exhaust, 1 intake?

Also, would you mind explaining the logic behind this set up, just so I can understand the airflow better?

One last thing, what is one of "those"?







- this is my 1st build in 7 years, and I've been out of the loop for a couple years...

Thanks!


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
Ok - thanks for that feedback.

Would I be able to use the stock fans for the front and bottom intake? Or should I use the Noctuas, or just get different ones?

Yes you could use stock. up to you

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
That's a lot of 140mm fans, why so many?

Fill the void and stop air leaving where you dont want it to leave. Alternatively entering where you dont want it to enter.

up to you

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 

In regards to the top fans....

I didn't really want to mod the case, can they just go inside up top, 1 exhaust, 1 intake?

you can have them both on top or inside no mods necessary. I have them that way to prevent the top front intake sucking in the hot to rear exhaust air. Having the front on the inside also closer to your ram.

up to you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
Also, would you mind explaining the logic behind this set up, just so I can understand the airflow better?

Cool air in front top and bottom and remove rear top. It's natural.

80mm fan at back of cpu socket to keep cool whilst under load.

More fans in than out = higher case air pressure. Meaning air/dust will not be sucked in through any gaps or unused fan holes in your case.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
One last thing, what is one of "those"?







- this is my 1st build in 7 years, and I've been out of the loop for a couple years...

It is a powerboard that allows you to choose what voltage ie fan speed you want. 5v/7v or stock 12v. Info here


----------



## 2010rig

Ahh I see - ok - thank you for clarifying all of that.

I heard the stock fans aren't very good, and that's why I'm looking at other options.

Is the mod "really worth it" - if so, how long did it take you to do that, and which top fans did you use? I'm not sure if it will make sense with where my computer is being placed, but I'm willing to explore it, since I want great and quiet airflow.

I have found "one of those"









http://www.shopbot.ca/m/?m=Bitspower+X-Station

I had a really good experience with NCIX, and will probably order it from there, where did you place yours?


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
Is the mod "really worth it"

I'm no telling you you have to mod it. Just advising on some fans. I spent months on mine maily due to the time to save for hardware and the mod itself is costly and time consuming. A test of skill and patience. AARRRRRRGHH!

I did it mainly because it is a hobby. I am a tradesmen and was always building stuff as a kid.

Im only advising on how to set ya fans up for a cool result. I definitely recommend a slim coolermaster 80mm at the back of the cpu if you are doing video processing. Even if it is GPU Cuda based.

I know the power board is a bit flasy, but it is definitely practical in reducing cable clutter and reducing fan speeds. They don't sell plain ones though









I used Xigmatek 120 mm fans all round. If I had my time over I probably would have put 140's as the top fans.

The stock fans are OK sure they are not big budget or quietest, but they are no box of bees either.


----------



## 2010rig

ahhh - ok - thanks for clarifying all that.

I would prefer not to have to mod the case, at least not right now.

I can't see this being a big heat producing machine, for a while, I was leaning towards the GTX 470, and do to its high power consumption, and heat generation, I would've had to rethink my build and cooling. Beside the GTS 250 is plenty for me, for now.

I just want proper air flow, with 10% - 20% intake vs exhaust to keep things nice cool, and would like to keep this as simple as possible.

I'll definitely get the 80mm fan for the CPU.

With your set up suggestion:

1 x140 intake floor (get a good mesh filter for it)
1x 140 intake front
1x120 exhaust rear

1x140 exhaust top rear mounted out side chasis
1x140 intake top front mounted inside chasis

You mentioned:

Quote:

*I have them that way to prevent the top front intake sucking in the hot to rear exhaust air.*
I really like your mod idea, but I don't think I have time for it right now, how can I get away with having the fans inside the case, while having a nice and proper air flow?

I'd love to have something like this:











With ALL fans inside the case.

Any other advice is welcomed.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


ahhh - ok - thanks for clarifying all that.

I would prefer not to have to mod the case, at least not right now.

I can't see this being a big heat producing machine, for a while, I was leaning towards the GTX 470, and do to its high power consumption, and heat generation, I would've had to rethink my build and cooling. Beside the GTS 250 is plenty for me, for now.

I just want proper air flow, with 10% - 20% intake vs exhaust to keep things nice cool, and would like to keep this as simple as possible.

I'll definitely get the 80mm fan for the CPU.

With your set up suggestion:

1 x140 intake floor (get a good mesh filter for it)
1x 140 intake front
1x120 exhaust rear

1x140 exhaust top rear mounted out side chasis
1x140 intake top front mounted inside chasis

You mentioned:

I really like your mod idea, but I don't think I have time for it right now, how can I get away with having the fans inside the case, while having a nice and proper air flow?

I'd love to have something like this:





With ALL fans inside the case.

Any other advice is welcomed.


The top rear fan can be on top of the case but still in the mesh/plastic bezel


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kodessr* 
The top rear fan can be on top of the case but still in the mesh/plastic bezel

Yeh Im trying to tell him you DONT have to mod the case to do the fans that way. Lust lift of the top bezel, install fan on top, put back on bezel.

Go figure.

You have to take of the top bezel to screw in the inside top front fan anyway.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobbavet*


Yeh Im trying to tell him you DONT have to mod the case to do the fans that way. Lust lift of the top bezel, install fan on top, put back on bezel.

Go figure.

You have to take of the top bezel to screw in the inside top front fan anyway.


it depends on what 690 you have, the version I or II

the 690 I u can JUST fit 2 120mm fan's under the top cover but u have to play with the mesh height and cut the honeycomb stuff out but i don't know about 140mm fan's

the 690 II you can fit ether 120mm 0r 140mm without a hassle thayt go straight in


----------



## 2010rig

I've got the 690 II Advanced.









So basically, 1 x 140mm on top of the case ( Exhaust )
then 1 x 140 mm inside top Intake

1 x140mm intake floor (get a good mesh filter for it)
1x 140mm intake front
1x 120mm exhaust rear
1 x 80mm CPU fan intake
PSU facing down ( Exhaust )

Total = 3 x 140mm intakes + 1 x 80mm intake
1 x 140mm top exhaust
1 x 120mm rear exhaust
PSU exhaust

I actually like the idea of this air flow, seems way more balanced.

Is it better than this set up?

2 top exhaust fans ( 120mm )
1 rear fan 120mm
1 front intake ( 140mm )
1 bottom intake ( 140mm )
PSU facing down
and MAYBE another 120mm front intake?

Thanks a LOT for the feedback, this is my 1st build in 7 years, and back then, we didn't have to do any fan placements - 'cuz quite frankly it didn't matter - lol


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i use a CM690 now and building a CM690 II Adv.
this is what i am doing.
2 140MM's on top for exhaust.
1 120MM on rear for exhaust.
1 140MM in Front for Intake.
2 120MM's on bottom for Intake. (or 1 140MM on bottom...2 140MM's won't fit)
2 120MM's on Cooler for Push/Pull
1 80MM x 15MM on back side panel for Intake

was going to use fan's on the side panel too, but opted to get the clear panel instead and run with no fan's on it since i will be using a Megahalems

all running on 3 pin fan extension cables and 3 pin Y-Splitter cables to Lamptron FC-6.

almost all together, need to sleeve the front header cables.... my god are they nasty looking.


----------



## 2010rig

Nice - I had something similar in mind.

That top 2 fans as intake and exhaust is interesting.

Which fans are you going with - and is low noise important to you?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
Nice - I had something similar in mind.

That top 2 fans as intake and exhaust is interesting.

Which fans are you going with - and is low noise important to you?









you're suppose to use the top 2 to exhaust since hot air rises, you dont want to be pulling hot air from the top


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well all the 140MM's are Med Speed Yate Loon. All the 120MM's are High Speed Yate Loon.
the 80MM is a hyper blue led.

the top i wanted as exhaust since heat rises. i originally thought i could do a dual 140MM on the bottom but that isn't the case, dual 120's is fine. so since the Med Speed Yate Loon's move a good amount of air and are pretty quite i went that route.

noise, i am not worried about noise, right now i have an Ultra Kaze 120mm x 38mm 3000rpm fan on my True and it's really loud, but my Q9550 stays cool, and that's the main thing since i push it kinda hard.


----------



## 2010rig

Is it a good idea to remove the bottom HD bay?

For now, I have 1 SSD drive, and 1 x 1TB drive, plus 2 x 1 TB EXTERNAL drives, so I'm sure I will get even better air flow without the bottom HD bay.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Is it a good idea to remove the bottom HD bay?

For now, I have 1 SSD drive, and 1 x 1TB drive, plus 2 x 1 TB EXTERNAL drives, so I'm sure I will get even better air flow without the bottom HD bay.


If you're not using its good, right!?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
Is it a good idea to remove the bottom HD bay?

For now, I have 1 SSD drive, and 1 x 1TB drive, plus 2 x 1 TB EXTERNAL drives, so I'm sure I will get even better air flow without the bottom HD bay.

Well let me ask you this: why would you leave unused hard drive mounts in there?


----------



## 2010rig

He he - well - I have 3 TB storage, which I sure will not use any time soon, I know I won't be filling up those HD bays any time soon, and if it's going to help improve air flow, then I'll remove them.

I "heard" removing will improve air flow, because with it, it's pretty much in the way. It's what I "heard" - correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


He he - well - I have 3 TB storage, which I sure will not use any time soon, I know I won't be filling up those HD bays any time soon, and if it's going to help improve air flow, then I'll remove them.

I "heard" removing will improve air flow, because with it, it's pretty much in the way. It's what I "heard" - correct me if I'm wrong.










Well, it's not like it matters anyway since the metal part of the HDD bay is blocking the airflow, but people like me just think it looks a million times better without the empty mounts in there.


----------



## 2010rig

Do you have any pics of your rig?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Do you have any pics of your rig?










I have a bunch, but they're all relatively old. But my HDD bay area has always looked the same regarding how I only have 2 mounts in there.

So here's one of those pictures:

http://home.comcast.net/%7Etim2679/C...ics/Front1.png

I guess my rig isn't _that_ much different now. The only changes are a new motherboard and new SATA cables (I am using clear flat ones instead of those round blue ones - I couldn't find round clear ones).


----------



## 2010rig

Nice cable management, that looks very clean.

After all the feedback I've gotten, I believe I am set with the fans.









I'm debating on getting 2 more 120mm fans for the top exhaust, and then using the 2 x 140mm for the front and bottom intake. Plus the 80mm cpu fan - I think my exhaust still exceeds the intake, since the PSU will exhaust as well.

Now, I'm just deciding if I'm going to keep the Noctua fans - those fans are so well made, and I know for sure they will run silently. Spending $115 on fans doesn't make much sense though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Nice cable management, that looks very clean.


Thank you! It's my baby.







hehe


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Nice cable management, that looks very clean.

After all the feedback I've gotten, I believe I am set with the fans.









I'm debating on getting 2 more 120mm fans for the top exhaust, and then using the 2 x 140mm for the front and bottom intake. Plus the 80mm cpu fan - I think my exhaust still exceeds the intake, since the PSU will exhaust as well.

Now, I'm just deciding if I'm going to keep the Noctua fans - those fans are so well made, and I know for sure they will run silently. Spending $115 on fans doesn't make much sense though.










The PSU shouldnt count in your air flow, it has its own air flow system.
If you get 2 more 120 mm you will still have positive air flow, so its up to your wallet if you get them









You can slowly upgrade all your fans to Noctua, start with Noctua on your CPU cooler.


----------



## 2010rig

I already have the NH-D14, plus 2 x Noctua NF-P14 + 1 x Noctua NF-P12, if I get 2 more 120mm's for the top, I'd be set.

It's settled, I'm getting 2 more NF-P12's, they have a $5 discount on them now, those savings will pay for the shipping









The 80mm fan I'm considering is: Scythe S-FLEX SFF80C 80mm Case Fan

I've taken the bottom HD bay out now, and before I place the 140mm intake fan, should I have it pointing at the hard drives, or place it at the very bottom?


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


The 80mm fan I'm considering is: Scythe S-FLEX SFF80C 80mm Case Fan


No No No. that fan like 99% of all 80mm fans is 25mm/1Inch thick. It will foul up on anything at the bac of the mobo.

You need one of these here.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I've taken the bottom HD bay out now, and before I place the 140mm intake fan, should I have it pointing at the hard drives, or place it at the very bottom?


In the rear, near the PSU. Not at the HDDs they wont get too hot.

bobbavet is right, you have to use slim fans... the only one I know of that is good is that coolermaster one.


----------



## 2010rig

ok great - good to know.









I can't seem to find that fan though.









http://www.shopbot.ca/m/?m=CoolerMaster+Slim+80mm+Fan

I guess newegg does carry it, but they're out of stock:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-081-_-Product

They don't even have it on coolermaster.com








http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2978


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well let me ask you this: why would you leave unused hard drive mounts in there?










So you can find then when you need them. The front fan is really only to cool the drives anyway. The bottom fan (between the hard drive cage and the psu) is the main inlet.


----------



## 2010rig

Yeah, I'll grab it when ever it's available.

I thought the front intake would be at the very bottom? Not facing the hard drives...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kodessr*


In the rear, near the PSU. Not at the HDDs they wont get too hot.

bobbavet is right, you have to use slim fans... the only one I know of that is good is that coolermaster one.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Newegg is a terrible place to shop for fans. Their prices w/shipping tends to be too high and their selection is very poor. There are a LOT of other places that sell 80 x 80 x 15mm fans.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=36_394


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
Yeah, I'll grab it when ever it's available.

I thought the front intake would be at the very bottom? Not facing the hard drives...

you can change the position of the front fan, it has 2 places to mount, but you cant mount 2 fans.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kodessr*


you can change the position of the front fan, it has 2 places to mount, but you cant mount 2 fans.


Yea, I hear that - it sucks that you can't mount 2 fans, and I want to place it where it's most efficient, and to me it seems it would be at very bottom, since it has a clearer air flow.

Also, supposedly there's a place to put an HD fan, I could use the stock 120mm that came with the case for that, if I need it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Newegg is a terrible place to shop for fans. Their prices w/shipping tends to be too high and their selection is very poor. There are a LOT of other places that sell 80 x 80 x 15mm fans.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=36_394


Unfortunately, I'm in Canada, and the cheapest option to ship here is $18, and who knows how long shipping takes, it didn't specify. The Noctua fans are also more expensive there, so it wouldn't be worth it to buy it from there.

I'm buying 2 more Noctua NF-P12 fans from Newegg, they're $18.99 right now, so it would've been nice if I could add the 80mm fan to that order, since it's all under 1 shipping price.

When I bought all my computer parts, I got everything here in 2 days, and the shipping was only $20, it was well worth it.


----------



## 2010rig

I may have found an 80mm fan:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-212-_-Product

It should do the trick for now, until I find something else.

Thoughts?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That should work just fine. It's the right size.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That should work just fine. It's the right size.

That's what she said!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That should work just fine. It's the right size.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
That's what she said!

Not when she was talking to you though.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Not when she was talking to you though.

No, when she was talking to TC she said "They should work just fine... those two are just the right size"


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


No, when she was talking to TC she said "They should work just fine... those two are just the right size"


Please don't encourage him. He claims to have a problem with my attitude, and so his comment towards me is not a friendly one by any means.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I'm quite aware of that fact


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


I'm quite aware of that fact










Oh really?

Then do you have a problem with me too?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wait what


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


wait what










Well, if you're aware of that fact, then why did you join him/encourage him? I mean, put yourself in my shoes.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

So much for a joke reviving the TwoPenises thing. What happened to this club...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


So much for a joke reviving the TwoPenises thing. What happened to this club...


Put yourself in my shoes.

It would have been fine had that been anyone other than PapaSmurf.

So if you want to blame somebody, then blame him. He claims I have a bad attitude, but yet he's the one acting like a child.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I'm not blaming you. I don't have a problem with you. Just because an ass makes a post as a stab to someone doesn't mean i can't make a joke out of it anyway.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Put yourself in my shoes.

It would have been fine had that been anyone other than PapaSmurf.

So if you want to blame somebody, then blame him. He claims I have a bad attitude, but yet he's the one acting like a child.

If he acts like a child, his claims aren't valid.

Don't go down to his level, you have to ignore the trolls or things can get pretty bad.

On Top:
Is there a fan controller in particular that looks really good with the cm 690 II?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

the sunbeam rheobus?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
So much for a joke reviving the TwoPenises thing. What happened to this club...

get some booze and chill out for a minute ..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I'm not blaming you. I don't have a problem with you. Just because an ass makes a post as a stab to someone doesn't mean i can't make a joke out of it anyway.

Imagine for a moment if our roles were reversed. You encouraged him knowing full-well that he has a problem with me. This wouldn't be an issue if you were ignorant of that fact, but you knew and therefore it's an issue.

Do you like it when your friends laugh and support the jokes an enemy of yours makes at your expense? How about when your friends know that the person is your enemy?


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
the sunbeam rheobus?

It looks nice









I can only find the Extreme edition where I live, the only difference
is that it has 30W per channel right?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (2 members and 4 guests)

spiderm0nkey, Cubemonkey

That should be changed to 2 monkeys and 4 guests imo.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
currently active users viewing this thread: 6 (2 members and 4 guests)

spiderm0nkey, cubemonkey

that should be changed to 2 monkeys and 4 guests imo.

lmao


----------



## danding

goodday guys.

updated my water cooling solution.....

from this









to this









waiting for my gpu block.


----------



## sweffymo

Haven't posted here in a while... Hi guys! (And spiderm0nkey too, I guess)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danding*


goodday guys.

updated my water cooling solution.....

to this

waiting for my gpu block.


Looks great, def a huge improvement. Get some more pics!

@ TwoCables

Just ignore PapaSmurf if he's getting to you that bad. I'm sure your popularity will not be harmed by such trivial comments. And you're more than likely just giving him the response he's looking for anyway. I thought his comment was just a joke, but if not, nothing stops you from just skipping past his post.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Looks great, def a huge improvement. Get some more pics!

@ TwoCables

Just ignore PapaSmurf if he's getting to you that bad. I'm sure your popularity will not be harmed by such trivial comments. And you're more than likely just giving him the response he's looking for anyway. I thought his comment was just a joke, but if not, nothing stops you from just skipping past his post.


This, if people are immature to me I ignore them, he is pre empting a response from you, don't feed the troll!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I love it when other people make wisecracks it's all in good fun, but if I make one I'm attacking someone. Get real people.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I love it when other people make wisecracks it's all in good fun, but if I make one I'm attacking someone. Get real people.

Perhaps it might be to do with the fact you have trolled TwoCables since you joined this thread?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Perhaps it might be to do with the fact you have trolled TwoCables since you joined this thread?

Not even close. I was reading this thread LONG before I ever ran across any of his posts in it.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not even close. I was reading this thread LONG before I ever ran across any of his posts in it.


Thats interesting, you appear to have registered In february 2010, thats a lot of lurking.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not really. While I started reading this thread from the very beginning, I didn't start until after I registered and his posts didn't appear in the thread for quite awhile into it. Prior to registering I had only checked out a few threads for a couple of days to determine if this forum in general had the information I was looking for about some of the hardware I had and planned to purchase. Once I determined that it did I registered and started exploring more threads.

As for TC, the only problem I have is his attitude, the very attitude he is exhibiting now. Anytime someone posts something contrary to what he thinks is correct he seems to take it as a personal affront all too often and lashes out in attack mode.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Looks great, def a huge improvement. Get some more pics!

@ TwoCables

Just ignore PapaSmurf if he's getting to you that bad. I'm sure your popularity will not be harmed by such trivial comments. And you're more than likely just giving him the response he's looking for anyway. I thought his comment was just a joke, but if not, nothing stops you from just skipping past his post.

I am not concerned about any popularity I might have; it just bothers me that this attitude from PapaSmurf seems _very_ sudden as of June 30th. But yet he's the one who says I have an attitude problem.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I love it when other people make wisecracks it's all in good fun, but if I make one I'm attacking someone. Get real people.

I am referring to this post:

http://www.overclock.net/9851713-post12497.html

But yet you say that you have a problem with my attitude. Judging from this post, you're the one with the bad attitude. So if anyone should have a problem with somebody's attitude, then I should have a problem with yours.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Perhaps it might be to do with the fact you have trolled TwoCables since you joined this thread?

Thank you, Swiftes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Not even close. I was reading this thread LONG before I ever ran across any of his posts in it.

The first time I think I saw you post in this thread was back on or around June 30th when you gave me that childish attitude.

*Dear friends of the CM 690 Club:* this is the post I'm talking about. This is the true PapaSmurf! Enjoy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh, well you didn't tell us to watch the video.







All you said was to see 3:40 and 7:20 which I did.

Most people are intelligent enough to figure that out without needing to be told, at least anyone over the age of 5.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Now I can see why it's safe to have these magnets in the drive: it's due to their placement and their angle. They're off to the side, and they're horizontal; but if you were to take them out and hover them over the platter, then yeah, I suppose some damage to the data would occur.

The point is that you guys are worried about adverse affects to your hard drives from having what is essentially a small, low powered refrigerator magnet on your case located several inches to a over a foot away from them when you have much larger and more powerful magnets right inside the hard drives themselves. That proves your irrational fear of magnets and your total lack of comprehension of what it takes in the way of magnetic fields to actually have an adverse affect on them.

Now can we move on and get back to something more pertinent?

And this remains unresolved. I felt that this was unnecessary, unjustified, undeserved, and extremely childish.

PapaSmurf, do you know what a child does when he or she doesn't like another child? He or she makes every effort to make it clear to that other child by doing things that are no different than what you did here (and what you are _still_ doing). But mature men and women don't even bother because they know that it's not worth it. If you were a mature man, then you would have just ignored me either literally, or you would have put me on ignore. Either way, you wouldn't have decided to cross the line like that.

But since you *have* crossed the line, you and I now have a problem and I fully intend to resolve it. But you refuse to resolve it and you refuse to explain what started this. You claim that you don't have a problem with me, but instead just my attitude. But my attitude is a part of me, and therefore you have a problem with me. Now again: what started this?

Look, if you want to see a bad attitude, then here's one: you are a part of a very small minority (in fact, you might be the only one on here who has a problem with me). I have 2007 reputation points that I have received since the day I joined on December 17th of 2008, and about 99% of them have very positive comments giving me nothing but thanks and praise. In addition to that, there are plenty of posts scattered throughout this message board that are full of praise for me. So if I have a bad attitude, then why do I receive all this love and praise? Why have some people been known to call me "a god" on here? Think about that, PapaSmurf! You're the one with the problem, not me!

Now *THAT* is a bad attitude, and it's something you will _never_ see me say ever again because I absolutely hate talking like that.


----------



## blu3flannel

I own the CM 690 II Advanced, unmodded. Here are the pics:\\



















There are a few parts missing, but it's a build in progress. Definitely need some sleeving though.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blu3flannel*


I own the CM 690 II Advanced, unmodded. Here are the pics:\\



















There are a few parts missing, but it's a build in progress. Definitely need some sleeving though.


Lookin' good bro


----------



## Ulver

Don't worry TwoCables, I feel u man.
You are always polite and helpful to all that post on any thread were you're active. This Papasmurf guy, just came out of the blue recently and started posting like he owns the place; and I can't help but think "wth?!" when reading some of the stuff he's been saying.
I'm sure everyone can see what you mean.

@PapaSmurf: You should apologize for being outright rude at that post (and you know which one I'm talking about). And be polite to all is an OCN policy so, keep that in mind, man. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and, with a little bit of good sense, we can all get along, have fun and help each other here. So, shall we?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i miss cs_maan doat and goatspeed...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


i miss cs_maan doat and goatspeed...


Where did they go? Haven't seen 'em in ages!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

dunno... probably got sick of the downhill direction this thread took.


----------



## blu3flannel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Lookin' good bro










Thanks man. Once I slap an i5 750, a (temp till I can afford a 5850) 5750, and an H50 in there I might have something going. For some reason the PCB of the motherboard looks brown here, but it doesn't irl.


----------



## Swiftes

TwoCables: No prob man, just helping a nice guy out.

PapaSmurf: Why the attitude problem? Also, I would like to add, there is a flaw in your whole "oh I read after I joined, then TC started posting"

Doing a simple search brought up this.

Date posted: 26/10/09, by TwoCables, a lot earlier than which you joined this forum


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
TwoCables: No prob man, just helping a nice guy out.

PapaSmurf: Why the attitude problem? Also, I would like to add, there is a flaw in your whole "oh I read after I joined, then TC started posting"

Doing a simple search brought up this.

Date posted: 26/10/09, by TwoCables, a lot earlier than which you joined this forum









And what significance does that post have with this?

My EXACT wording is as follows: "While I started reading this thread from the very beginning, I didn't start until after I registered and his posts didn't appear in the thread for quite awhile into it." That isn't at all what you are trying to make it out to be. I never stated when he MADE his posts, only that his posts don't appear until well into that thread. Since I started the thread from the first post I didn't run into them for quite some time (there are a LOT of posts in this thread and so far I'm still working my way through it). Unfortunately, the more I read of it the more evidence I find to back up my statements about his attitude.

I don't question his knowledge, or his dedication to wanting to help others, only the way he goes about it at times.

But as I've stated on more than one occasion, let's drop this and get back on topic as this is not going to get anyone anywhere and will only rile him up more causing an even bigger scene like the entire ATX Form Factor Fiasco rants. Now can everyone just get a grip and settle down. It just isn't worth it to be so combative about this.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

if you want us to get over it then stop making stupid snide comments..


----------



## danding

....just post post post post and post....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
And what significance does that post have with this?

My EXACT wording is as follows: "While I started reading this thread from the very beginning, I didn't start until after I registered and his posts didn't appear in the thread for quite awhile into it." That isn't at all what you are trying to make it out to be. I never stated when he MADE his posts, only that his posts don't appear until well into that thread. Since I started the thread from the first post I didn't run into them for quite some time (there are a LOT of posts in this thread and so far I'm still working my way through it). Unfortunately, the more I read of it the more evidence I find to back up my statements about his attitude.

Please give me some examples.

Besides, are you a perfect, or flawless human being? If not, then quit judging me. Do you ever see me act the way you're acting towards me?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I don't question his knowledge, or his dedication to wanting to help others, only the way he goes about it at times.

I am begging you to give me some examples. As I said before, I am not perfect (and neither are you). After all, I am just a man and so for you to sit there and judge me like this is very annoying. Do I have to be absolutely perfect and angelic 100% of the time? Is it even possible? As I said, I am just a man and therefore I am flawed (and so is everyone else on this planet, including you).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
But as I've stated on more than one occasion, let's drop this and get back on topic as this is not going to get anyone anywhere and will only rile him up more causing an even bigger scene like the entire ATX Form Factor Fiasco rants. Now can everyone just get a grip and settle down. It just isn't worth it to be so combative about this.

Then why did you start this? Since you have a problem with me (again, my attitude is a part of me, and therefore you have a problem with me), then either put me on ignore, or just avoid responding to me and also avoid talking about me! If you have to pretend that I don't exist, then do it! I mean, you started this and now it's unresolved, so I refuse to drop this until it *is* resolved. I didn't do anything to you directly and yet you act like this towards me! I would expect this kind of behavior from somebody I offended directly, but you came out of nowhere!

So, let's resolve this like the grown men that we are. If you can't do that, then avoid me and pretend that I don't exist ok?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
if you want us to get over it then stop making stupid snide comments..

Thank you!

PapaSmurf, put yourself in my shoes: to me, you came out of nowhere on June 30th and attacked me for absolutely no reason whatsoever. I know you think you had a good reason, so that's why you need to see it from my perspective. Everything was going absolutely fine in here until you made that post (and you know which one I am talking about).

To be perfectly honest with you, it looks to me like _you're_ the one with the attitude problem here. Not only that, but you must think that you're an absolutely perfect human being since you feel so free to judge another man like this. I mean, everyone has flaws and you know it. Your opinion of me is nothing more than that: it's _your opinion_. So stop presenting it as though it's a fact that you think everyone needs to become aware of.

In other words: when you have a problem with someone, the problem is never with that person, but instead it's with you. I mean, every single human being on the face of this earth is imperfect, and so no one - not even you - is/are free to judge others. Everyone has both a good side and a bad side, and all you are looking at is my bad side. You have a bad side too, so you have absolutely no good reason (or the right) to judge me.

Instead of judging me and hating me (yes, this is exactly what you're doing), try to understand me better. After all, is that not the mature, civilized approach? Or would you rather continue acting like a 5 year-old?

Finally, are you oblivious to the fact that I have a disability that directly affects my social skills? I mean, it's been sitting in my signature for at least 3 months now (I put it there to hopefully avoid situations like this). Or are you unwilling to look into it because you don't like me?

I guess a part of what I'm saying is that you need to get over yourself.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

cant we all just get a bong? you guys both have great advice. lets stick to advising on this thread and leave opinions out of it. isn't that the hospitable and mature thing to do at this point. continuing on will not help you guys... just agree to disagree... although i admire your efforts to try to resolve this, your resolutions (both of you) come off very aggressive. i just want you both to enjoy this thread again


----------



## TwoCables

PapaSmurf: actually, I bet you don't like me because I remind you too much of yourself. I bet the thing or things you don't like about me is/are the very same thing(s) that you don't like about yourself!


----------



## Ballz0r84

After almost finished paintjob


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


Well folks,Finished my paintjob completly.Wich i hadn't in my previous post.So here you go : http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9168470


Dude, that's a nice paint job - Congrats


----------



## godofdeath

i really need a dremel for the stupid first 690 because of that stupid hole

thank god for cable management clips and such


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
cant we all just get a bong?


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


dunno... probably got sick of the downhill direction this thread took.



This thread is in need of a SERIOUS Enema.









To all the thread crappers. Stop it or









Are you's live 5yo or something? <insert "nappy" smiley>

I come in to see whats new or help and all I see is









Mods's please archive and start over.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Dude, that's a nice paint job - Congrats


Tnxs man


----------



## bobbavet

For those interest in my rad set up.










I found a template used for a x58extreme mobo here and it worked 4.0ghz straight of the bat.

I am rather pleased at the idle of 44deg which means I will be happy to have it running 24/7. :thumbup:

I am concerned with the intel burn test results. I had everything maxed out and it maxed 89deg at one stage. I let it sit for a couple of mins, but I was ****tin myself so stopped it. Returned straight down to 47deg then back to idle 44.

Is around 89 to be expected on Intel burn maxed right out?

When I play BFBC2 the cpu maxed at 70deg, but alt-tabing a bit I could see it avg about 60. Thats at 1920x1200 every thing maxed out in the game settings.


----------



## Markus

Hm.. That seems like a bit of a high temperature to me, can't say for sure if it is or if it is not tho since I do not have a water-cooling setup of my own. But at least I was under the impression that water-cooling was quite a bit more efficient than high-end air-cooling.

If anyone proves me wrong, thank you as I'm partly here to learn.


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobbavet* 
For those interest in my rad set up.

I found a template used for a x58extreme mobo here and it worked 4.0ghz straight of the bat.

I am rather pleased at the idle of 44deg which means I will be happy to have it running 24/7. :thumbup:

I am concerned with the intel burn test results. I had everything maxed out and it maxed 89deg at one stage. I let it sit for a couple of mins, but I was ****tin myself so stopped it. Returned straight down to 47deg then back to idle 44.

Is around 89 to be expected on Intel burn maxed right out?

When I play BFBC2 the cpu maxed at 70deg, but alt-tabing a bit I could see it avg about 60. Thats at 1920x1200 every thing maxed out in the game settings.

Seems like pretty high temps for a WC setup imo.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
Seems like pretty high temps for a WC setup imo.

Yeh Im on to that.

1 I had to high Vcore

2 the fans in the rad setup are on the 5v pins of the power board. I need to switch them to the 12v outlets and get the air goin through the rads decent.


----------



## Grobinov.

i used screws because it's so heavy...


----------



## Ulver

@Bobbavet: u have one the most consistent color schemes around, man! I can't help but admire it, every time you post a new shot of it.







If your mobo was on tones of red or orange (EVGA or some Foxcom maybe) it would be even better... 
Anyways, it looks great!
Seeing it makes me wanna redo my rig's colors just so I can post it here too!


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
@Bobbavet: u have one the most consistent color schemes around, man! I can't help but admire it, every time you post a new shot of it.







If your mobo was on tones of red or orange (EVGA or some Foxcom maybe) it would be even better...
Anyways, it looks great!
Seeing it makes me wanna redo my rig's colors just so I can post it here too!









Thank mate.









Yeh I wish Giga had a black or red board. I am over the gay blue but they are the best in my eyes.

Was thinkin foxconn but they are nasty and EVGA nice, but I like cash to stay in my pocket.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobbavet*


Thank mate.









Yeh I wish Giga had a black or red board. I am over the gay blue but they are the best in my eyes.

Was thinkin foxconn but they are nasty and EVGA nice, but I like cash to stay in my pocket.


Yeah EVGA mobos are a rip-off


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

@ Ballz & Bobbavet - killer setups/paint jobs guys!


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


@ Ballz & Bobbavet - killer setups/paint jobs guys!



Tnxs dude!


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


@ Ballz & Bobbavet - killer setups/paint jobs guys!


Thanks mate


----------



## manoy385

Here's mine:


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

oh man... the dust on the front kills it lol


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
@ Ballz & Bobbavet - killer setups/paint jobs guys!

indeed ..








keep em'coming guys..


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manoy385*


Here's mine:
"pics"


Nice setup, dude.
Dusting would help indeed, but its nice nonetheless!


----------



## TwoCables

I've never seen dust look consistent and solid like that. It looks like a mod of some sort to me.

But I can't deny the dust on the side panel. Perhaps all of it _is_ dust. If so, then this rig gets no love.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I've never seen dust look consistent and solid like that. It looks like a mod of some sort to me.

But I can't deny the dust on the side panel. Perhaps all of it _is_ dust. If so, then this rig gets no love.


 Yeah, could be his dust filters?!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

looks as even as my 5.25" bay dust... that's what happens when you have a constant flow there lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Yeah, could be his dust filters?!










They're sheets of paper. He built a hotbox!









It's gotta be dust.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

if that was a piece of paper i think the fan would have chewed it up long ago


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


if that was a piece of paper i think the fan would have chewed it up long ago










But fans only eat air, dust and the occasional insect or arachnid. I mean, watch the Discovery Channel: their diet doesn't include paper.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


indeed ..








keep em'coming guys..










Well youre RC 690 is also one sexy case YaGit™!


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Painted my case


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

looks great! MOAR PICS!!!


----------



## Gyro

manoy385 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is clearly a filter of some sort, you can see the wrinkles/waves from not being taught.
> 
> But then again his intake could be so strong it is creating dust dunes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


----------



## manoy385

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manoy385* 
Here's mine:

It is clearly a filter of some sort, you can see the wrinkles/waves from not being taught.

But then again his intake could be so strong it is creating dust dunes.









Gyro

Yes, they are dust filters that come by default on the 690 II 5.25 drive covers. I have a Scythe Ultra Kaze behind it that's why it accumulated so much dust.


----------



## Jras

Hey Guys;

Just moved to a 690 II Basic from an Antec 900, will post pics later to officially join the club. But for now I want to ask a question.

Right now I have 2 x 120mm and 1 x 140mm fans, i have 4 more 120mm fans coming from newegg, but those are gonna take a few weeks to arrive.

Whats the best placement for these 3 fans that I have right now? Currently I have the 140 in the front, a 120 in the back and the other 120 at the bottom as an input.


----------



## ears1991

leave them as they are, when you get your new fans add 2 as exhaust in the top and one intake in the 5.25 bays
someone in this thread suggested having the top rear fan as exhaust and the other top one as intake, but mounting the exhaust one in the top part of the case (between the chassis and the top part that unclips) so that might be worth trying, if it doesnt make sense go back a few pages and they posted pics


----------



## danding

This is my final build. hope you like it guys.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Well youre RC 690 is also one sexy case YaGit™!


Thanks!









@danding
from tpc post ko..

Quote:



"Lupet"







haha
Nice Build


----------



## danding

@yagit - hehehe. active ka dito.. hehhee... oooopsss...


----------



## Ballz0r84

@ Danding,Nice clean Build dude!


----------



## danding

Thanks Ballz0r84


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

does anybody here know how thick of a radiator u fit can internally? a 25mm or a 29.6mm?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x*


does anybody here know how thick of a radiator u fit can internally? a 25mm or a 29.6mm?


You mean at the top, right?
I know a Black Ice Stealth will fit, but not much thicker than that. It also depends on your mobo. Mine would fit 35mm nicely (measured recently, before I gave up H2O







).

25mm, for sure. 29.6mm, probably but you better measure it.


----------



## TwoCables

I saw a thread earlier posted by a guy who's looking for a case that can fit longer graphics cards than the Antec 900 can and also has a black interior. So, a couple of us recommended the 690 II and here's his reply:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeets* 
I know that this is a lot later, but do you have pics of a "longer" GPU in a CM 690 II...

The reason I put this off earlier is because the specs I read put this case at the same length as my 900, so I didn't even look at pics... I want to see how much clearance would be between the drive bays and the GTX 470 I am putting in... I don't want to be in the same situation as in the pic in the beginning of thread...

Also do you have any comments on the cable management of the 690 II...? It is slightly smaller than the Storm Sniper and doesn't have a outward dented rear panel that gives A LOT of cable management space...

Thanks!

So, I think all we need to do is tell him about how well the GTX 470 fits in it and what the cable management is like.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Finally moved my rig into a cm690II advanced from an antec 902 and the 690 ii is incredible..i mean, i cant believe this case was so cheap..the quality and options on this thing is crazy...bought the clear side panel as well..it might be the perfect case, or close to it

something I noticed, though, and maybe you guys can help me with..

I have my fans set up as follows:

1x140mm blue led intake front
1x120mm intake bottom mounted blowing up towards gpu
2x140mm exhaust top mounted
2x120mm exhaust in push/pull on my h50

What i noticed is, the mobo temp (i guess case temp) gets pretty warm and never cools down really, at least 5-6 degrees warmer than my antec 902 was. My hdd temps are a few degrees higher as well, and my cpu idle temp went up 1-2 degrees

nothing major, i was just wondering what you guys though

the cooler on my 5850 vents air into the case, not out, could that be the issue?

or should i move my fan setup around, get higher cfm fans?

Only difference fan wise I can think of is the antec 902 had a second front intake fan blowing towards the mobo..maybe thats why? i dunno

What do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

With the sideways hard drive cages and their supports blocking some of the airway as opposed to the unobstructed straight on hard drive cages of the Antec the Antec will be considerably more efficient at cooling the hard drives. As long as they don't get above the 40C mark don't worry about it. I have a different Coolermaster case with a sideways hard drive cage and all of my hard drives stay in the low to mid 30C range, and that's with only an 80mm fan (the largest the front of the case can hold).

A lot of people have zip tied a 120mm fan in the back of the 5.25" drive bays draw more air into the case to aid cooling, but there are differing reports on how effective that is.


----------



## Kodessr

On the box of the CM 690II it says it can have 1x140 on top or 2x120,
It can have 2x140 right? Seeing the posts here and measuring it myself...


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kodessr* 
On the box of the CM 690II it says it can have 1x140 on top or 2x120,
It can have 2x140 right? Seeing the posts here and measuring it myself...

Yes, 2x140 will fit as well.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kodessr* 
On the box of the CM 690II it says it can have 1x140 on top or 2x120,
It can have 2x140 right? Seeing the posts here and measuring it myself...

i think you miss read the box a little

the CM690II Adv. comes with 1x140mm fan at the top but you can have ether 2x140mm or 2x120mm


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
i think you miss read the box a little

the CM690II Adv. comes with 1x140mm fan at the top but you can have ether 2x140mm or 2x120mm

nope it says 140 mm (supports 120mm x2)

doesnt matter, at least I can push more air through the case now


----------



## 12Cores

My First Build Complete!


----------



## loop0001

great case and i love it.. but man...im gettin tired of the dust these days.. makes an antec p183 look very appealing because of the filters you can switch out really easy, and i cant further the protection they provide to..

any thoughts? how can i make it so i dont feel like pulling my hair out here?


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


My First Build Complete!










Looks great man!


----------



## Pavelow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


My First Build Complete!










nice rig.. just out of interest how much did the WC loop cost...

incidentally i don't think graphics cards have come with 1mb of ram since the 90's lol.. you might want to fix ur sig


----------



## Jras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
great case and i love it.. but man...im gettin tired of the dust these days.. makes an antec p183 look very appealing because of the filters you can switch out really easy, and i cant further the protection they provide to..

any thoughts? how can i make it so i dont feel like pulling my hair out here?

Ive Heard that stocking make good filters, was meaning to try it out on my old Antec 900, but I sold it and got a 690 II because it has filters.

Probably wont be as easy to maintain as the filters on the P183, but less dust means less maintenance.


----------



## M0d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


Here is my setup:





























hey can you put fans on the top my removing the top panel and puting them on then put the panel back on?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0d*


hey can you put fans on the top my removing the top panel and puting them on then put the panel back on?


120x20mm is ok but the standard 120x25mm will not fit without moding the panel. I think even the 120x20mm will be kind of tight.









I think 14cm fans will not fit at all, btw.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavelow*


nice rig.. just out of interest how much did the WC loop cost...

incidentally i don't think graphics cards have come with 1mb of ram since the 90's lol.. you might want to fix ur sig










About $100 I purchased most of the parts on Ebay.


----------



## 2010rig

Hey guys,

Thanks for the fan advice - after much deliberation - I ended up going with all Noctua fans


----------



## Rolim

How do i take out the front dust filter with the blue led lamp. I know how to take out the front panel and I see some screws, do I have to unscrew it to get the dust filter out? Or is there another method to clean it up

How much did all those fans cost you, 2010rig?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolim*


How do i take out the front dust filter with the blue led lamp. I know how to take out the front panel and I see some screws, do I have to unscrew it to get the dust filter out? Or is there another method to clean it up

How much did all those fans cost you, 2010rig?


It is indeed just a matter of unscrewing those screws. But unscrew the three case screws, not the 4 fan screws.

After that, unscrew the fan from the filter.

After that, you can clean the filter's screen pretty fast by using a brush attachment on a vacuum. In fact, if you have a horse hair brush that's similar to the one below, then the job can be accomplished really quickly:


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolim*


How much did all those fans cost you, 2010rig?


I spent around $120 canadian with taxes on the fans - ( I know way too much! ) - but I really wanted high performance quiet fans - and couldn't really find any others that I liked. After I saw how well made these fans are, seeing them on the cooler, I knew they would last me quite a while, they really are very well made fans.

I got 3 NF-P12's for $18.99 each, the 2 NF-P14's were $23.99 each.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I spent around $120 canadian with taxes on the fans - ( I know way too much! ) - but I really wanted high performance quiet fans - and couldn't really find any others that I liked. After I saw how well made these fans are, seeing them on the cooler, I knew they would last me quite a while, they really are very well made fans.

I got 3 NF-P12's for $18.99 each, the 2 NF-P14's were $23.99 each.


wow, you spend more on fan's then i spent on my CM690 II and a Lamptron FC-6.

i hate the color of those fan's as most people do, but you could paint em...


----------



## 2010rig

I know - honestly - I didn't want to spend this much on fans, but I figured they would match the cooler, and beige happens to be my favorite color, so I really don't mind them, however, after seeing that tutorial, I see black Noctua Fans in my case in the near future.









The 1st thing I bought was my case, and I didn't put my build together until 3 weeks later, had I known that the stock fans weren't that good, and I needed to buy fans, I would've bought a different case most likey, having said that, I still love this case, and made the best out of the situation.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i caught my 690 II Adv on sale for well let's just say with an in store coupon it was about 50.00. i took it out of the box and it sat in the corner of my office for 3 months before i did anything with it.

before i moved all my stuff from my CM690 NVidia case to the CM690 II Adv i wanted to be sure i had all new fan's (yate loon's), fan controller, new memory, vid card, Q9550 and plenty on 3 pin fan extension cables. so now it's together and i will just leave it the way it is for awhile since i am now working on my home built tech station with a Rampage X48, E8500 and some crazy water cooling....


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Hey all, have an optimal cooling/airflow question..

right now, in my cm690ii advanced (with clear side panel), i have the fans set up as follows:

2x140mm top exhaust
1x120mm rear exhaust
2x120mm push/pull fans on megahalems
1x140mm front intake
1x120mm bottom intake

I just installed an evga gtx 470 in my rig, and the heat has certainly increased in the case a bit

to get better airflow/cooling, should I move the bottom 120mm to the clear side panel so its blowing on the gtx 470 as intake? Or, maybe as exhaust to pull some heat out that the card is generating (that would put me to pretty much a negative flow though as the only intake fan would be the front 140mm)

what do you guys think? or should i just leave it as is?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

generally i dislike side panel fans but in this case (no pun intended) it seems like a good idea. if you can i'd also advise another fan in the 5.25" bays and maybe on the hard drive bays too.


----------



## TwoCables

This is how much I love you guys:


----------



## Th0m0_202

this is mine unmodded till next week


----------



## realcyberbob

Nice start, but you should really try to clean up the wires, especially since you have a window.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
generally i dislike side panel fans but in this case (no pun intended) it seems like a good idea. if you can i'd also advise another fan in the 5.25" bays and maybe on the hard drive bays too.

i cant put one in the 5.25 bays because my cd rom isnt in the top slot because the sata power line couldnt reach the hdd and the cd rom

i just picked up another cm 120mm fan, so ill decide whether or not to mount it in the side panel or the hdd cage


----------



## TwoCables

I thought for sure that this thread would go back to the way it was when I posted the video of Sara Jean Underwood belching.


----------



## mitchbowman

what ???


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
what ???

Nothing!













Nothing to see here. Keep moving.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

finally got around to taking some pics of my cm690 ii advanced, pics didnt come out so great, but you can get a general idea...

thoughts, suggestions are welcome









The wire for the side 120mm fan is annoying me, but i couldnt think of a better way to hide it...


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Nothing!






Nothing to see here. Keep moving.









Holly s***!!








Damn that girl is nasty!


----------



## Ulver

saiyanzzrage, nice build!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
saiyanzzrage, nice build!









thanks









just need to figure out a better way to route the side fan wire, i dont trust it sitting on my gtx 470 legwarmer lol


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
thanks









just need to figure out a better way to route the side fan wire, i dont trust it sitting on my gtx 470 legwarmer lol

It will look better if it's not there but, I don't think you need to worry about it melting though.








Unless the fan maker used a very crappy wire...


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
It will look better if it's not there but, I don't think you need to worry about it melting though.








Unless the fan maker used a very crappy wire...

its a cooler master r4 fan...ill try and move it so its not resting directly on the card lol


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
its a cooler master r4 fan...ill try and move it so its not resting directly on the card lol

Wow, you've put an R4 to blow straight on your 470gtx?!








That thing is a turbine, man!
It may get dusty real quick in there.
Watch out









Anyways, you can get an extension and route it down between your psu and that other fan, right?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Wow, you've put an R4 to blow straight on your 470gtx?!








That thing is a turbine, man!
It may get dusty real quick in there.
Watch out









Anyways, you can get an extension and route it down between your psu and that other fan, right?

lol is it bad that its blowing on the gpu?

edit: just realized the model number of the fan is r4, but its not the 90cfm verson, but the 60cfm version....the 90cfm version only comes in red and green


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 

Anyways, you can get an extension and route it down between your psu and that other fan, right?

yup, on newegg already


----------



## PapaSmurf

http://www.svc.com normally sells them for less with lower shipping.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
http://www.svc.com normally sells them for less with lower shipping.

wow, youre right....1.99 sleeved and free shipping

thanks









i usually order from newegg because they have a warehouse in and i get everything the next day but svc seems great


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
lol is it bad that its blowing on the gpu?

edit: just realized the model number of the fan is r4, but its not the 90cfm verson, but the 60cfm version....the 90cfm version only comes in red and green

The 90cfm version doesn't do 90cfm anyway, it's one of those "exaggerated specs". (I have a green one, but I removed it from my case. Too noisy!)









Having a fan blowing on the videocard it's not bad, as everyone will agree. But, sometimes having a very powerful fan blowing on the side of the case may unbalance the whole case airflow and yield worse temps than if you had no fan at all on that spot (too much air going in and not getting out at the same rate, so you end up with a lot of warmed air spinning inside the case). Also it may be a bit of overkill that would just create a lot of dust on the videocard and case without making much difference on the temps.
But it depends on the airflow of the whole system and I can hardly tell just by looking at your pics.









I have an Enermax "Silent something" fan (800rpm, forgot the cfm but it should be less than 60 for sure) blowing on my 480GTX and it never goes above 85C.
But I have lots of exhausts


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
wow, youre right....1.99 sleeved and free shipping

thanks









i usually order from newegg because they have a warehouse in and i get everything the next day but svc seems great

When I order from then I normally get the product in 2 to 3 days, but I live near Chicago IL.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


The 90cfm version doesn't do 90cfm anyway, it's one of those "exaggerated specs". (I have a green one, but I removed it from my case. Too noisy!)









Having a fan blowing on the videocard it's not bad, as everyone will agree. But, sometimes having a very powerful fan blowing on the side of the case may unbalance the whole case airflow and yield worse temps than if you had no fan at all on that spot (too much air going in and not getting out at the same rate, so you end up with a lot of warmed air spinning inside the case). Also it may be a bit of overkill that would just create a lot of dust on the videocard and case without making much difference on the temps. 
But it depends on the airflow of the whole system and I can hardly tell just by looking at your pics.









I have an Enermax "Silent something" fan (800rpm, forgot the cfm but it should be less than 60 for sure) blowing on my 480GTX and it never goes above 85C.
But I have lots of exhausts










makes sense to me, thanks

im wondering what good if any my bottom intake 120mm fan is doing now that i have the side panel intaking as well...should i take out the bottom intake?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

how are peopke routing the wire for those running a side panel fan? any pics would really help..i cant settle on the best way to do it....


----------



## Jras

Does anyone know the CFM rating of the front 120mm fan on the 690II Basic?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
how are people routing the wire for those running a side panel fan? any pics would really help..i cant settle on the best way to do it....

I've normally run the wire towards the lower front of the panel and taped the wire to the inside of the panel. I have the wire it plugs into near the front of the case on the bottom of the tray.


----------



## singlecore2logical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jras* 
Does anyone know the CFM rating of the front 120mm fan on the 690II Basic?

69 CFM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103060
The rated db is most likely at the lowest rpm.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
makes sense to me, thanks

im wondering what good if any my bottom intake 120mm fan is doing now that i have the side panel intaking as well...should i take out the bottom intake?

Bottom intake is good. I have a 14cm on mine and it makes a huge difference. Just have to clean the filter frequently cause it pulls a lot of dust.

I think that if it's not bothering for other reasons (noise, space, etc) you should keep it. Just make sure your intake and exhaust are not too discrepant (exhaust cfm/ intake cfm = 1, or as close as possible).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
how are peopke routing the wire for those running a side panel fan? any pics would really help..i cant settle on the best way to do it....

Well, I do it in a similar way as PapaSmurf, but my side panel is not completely transparent as yours...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


how are peopke routing the wire for those running a side panel fan? any pics would really help..i cant settle on the best way to do it....


I have my fan plugged directly into the motherboard. I'd do it that way even if I had the 690 II with that clear side panel because plugging it directly into the PSU would mean things would be even uglier.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I have my fan plugged directly into the motherboard. I'd do it that way even if I had the 690 II with that clear side panel because plugging it directly into the PSU would mean things would be even uglier.

Yeah, it would look a bit uglier. I have mine plugged to an extension which is plugged to a fan controller.
But I think he is actually worried of getting the fan cable melted, cause now it is running on top of his 470gtx on the way to the mobo's header


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:

Originally Posted by saiyanzzrage View Post
how are peopke routing the wire for those running a side panel fan? any pics would really help..i cant settle on the best way to do it....

well when i use to run a fan on the side of my older CM690 i would run a 3 Pin Y-Splitter from one of the top fan's and ran it along the back of the case and left it sitting right below the rear exhaust fan, this way when i removed the side panel the 3 pin connector was right there and wasn't visible at all.

right now on my CM690 II Adv i don't run a side fan, the TRUE blocks the upper one, i could run one on the lower opening but my temps are fine without it. and getting the clear side panel from TD this week as well.

when adding fan's just get 3 pin fan extension cables and route the cables away from being seen, makes it all cleaner looking and with 3 pin extensions being 1.29 at Microcenter unsleeved that's pretty cheap..... or sleeved one's from a place like this
3Pin Fan Extension SLEEVED


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
well when i use to run a fan on the side of my older CM690 i would run a 3 Pin Y-Splitter from one of the top fan's and ran it along the back of the case and left it sitting right below the rear exhaust fan, this way when i removed the side panel the 3 pin connector was right there and wasn't visible at all.

right now on my CM690 II Adv i don't run a side fan, the TRUE blocks the upper one, i could run one on the lower opening but my temps are fine without it. and getting the clear side panel from TD this week as well.

when adding fan's just get 3 pin fan extension cables and route the cables away from being seen, makes it all cleaner looking and with 3 pin extensions being 1.29 at Microcenter unsleeved that's pretty cheap..... or sleeved one's from a place like this
3Pin Fan Extension SLEEVED

yup, just ordered a sleeved 3 pin extension from performance-pcs yesterday lol

yeah, i have it plugged into the nb header of my mobo, but it was right in plain sight and resting on my gtx 470...so with the extension ill be able to route it out of the way


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


yup, just ordered a sleeved 3 pin extension from performance-pcs yesterday lol

yeah, i have it plugged into the nb header of my mobo, but it was right in plain sight and resting on my gtx 470...so with the extension ill be able to route it out of the way


Post a pic after that, please


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Post a pic after that, please










actually, did some temp testing last night on my cpu and gtx 470 both with and without the fan, and its actually making no difference in temps, except at idle. The gpu is 1c cooler with the side fan than without, and load temps are exactly the same, so i am going to take the fan off the side panel. It also is making a really loud whining sound that, if the fan isnt cooling anything, id rather be without....


----------



## PapaSmurf

That seems to be the consensus of what most people have found.


----------



## jorgerp86

Quick question, if you place a 240mm rad on top, should you place the fans on it as a intake or exhaust?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jorgerp86* 
Quick question, if you place a 240mm rad on top, should you place the fans on it as a intake or exhaust?

Exhaust still.

You could do intake; but that transforms the case to positive pressure; instead of negative pressure. Which is worse for the rest of the system as you're disrupting the airflow design.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

definitely exhaust or you're blowing all the heat your CPU generated back into the case and over all the other parts...


----------



## johnko1

3 days without post???


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


3 days without post???


----------



## loop0001

there you guys went and ruined the run...goodness sakes...lol


----------



## TwoCables

We were playing The Quiet Game!


----------



## loop0001

......psst...two cables.....dude.... how goes it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


......psst...two cables.....dude.... how goes it?


Eet's goot. I think I'm getting a GTX 460 this month!


----------



## loop0001

sounds great man! i cant wait to get a new gpu.. wanting to give my rig a total overhaul.

for now tho..i have an i5 750, asus p7p55d mobo, 4gigs ddr3, and a venomous-x on their way to me







!!! been 3 years since i put together my current mobo/cpu combo. cant wait to put in this upgrade!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
sounds great man! i cant wait to get a new gpu.. wanting to give my rig a total overhaul.

for now tho..i have an i5 750, asus p7p55d mobo, 4gigs ddr3, and a venomous-x on their way to me







!!! been 3 years since i put together my current mobo/cpu combo. cant wait to put in this upgrade!

Whoa. Yeah, mine's almost 2Â½ years old. I imagine that by this time next year, I might be wanting to upgrade something else. I might try to grab a Q9650 by then if I can still get them (I figure the prices should be much lower by then).


----------



## loop0001

no doubt the prices will be great for the quads. i just had to get the i5 tho. and this time i will actually overclock the darn chip lol


----------



## saiyanzzrage

stupid question...is anyone running the top hdd dock as their primary hdd?

or is there any reason why you shouldnt do that? like lets say i get an ssd, could i just plug it in up there and not have it in the case?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


stupid question...is anyone running the top hdd dock as their primary hdd?

or is there any reason why you shouldnt do that? like lets say i get an ssd, could i just plug it in up there and not have it in the case?


i put my pain drive on the bottom since hot air rises

but the top might be better for a mechanical drive to cool the pcb?

ssd, put it where you want, or get an adapter and put it in the top or bottom, i dont like the middle since it will block air flow


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
i put my pain drive on the bottom since hot air rises

but the top might be better for a mechanical drive to cool the pcb?

ssd, put it where you want, or get an adapter and put it in the top or bottom, i dont like the middle since it will block air flow

He's referring to using the dock area on the top of the CM 690 II Advanced as opposed to keeping the SSD inside the case.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i use the dock at the top for my benching OS's
got 2 drives with 2 different tiny OS's. when i wanna bench, i unplug the main drive inside and boot off the drive in the dock....


----------



## Chango99

Hey guys, how would you set up this airflow?










Also... I spent about 40$ to buy fans and a side panel >.>
Reason why I bought it in the first place was because it was cheaper than the antec 902. What do you thinks think would have been better? The 902 I like because, well, already has a side panel, a huge top fan (but I think it looks ugly on the case), and adjustable fan speeds already on the case itself.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

$40 is pretty damn cheap tbh. Just one fan costs $20 here









that airflow looks as good as it could be IMO... i don't really understand the question. Though personally i dislike side panel fans.


----------



## loop0001

is your side panel fan blowing air in or out?
if it is going out then it isnt even... 2 in and 4 out. my thought would be to have the side fan blow air in so you have that balance. rig looks good man


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chango99* 
Hey guys, how would you set up this airflow?










Also... I spent about 40$ to buy fans and a side panel >.>
Reason why I bought it in the first place was because it was cheaper than the antec 902. What do you thinks think would have been better? The 902 I like because, well, already has a side panel, a huge top fan (but I think it looks ugly on the case), and adjustable fan speeds already on the case itself.

looks perfect...like others have said, id remove the side panel fan

i did testing and it made no difference in temps on my system, cpu, or gpu at all, and will do noting but suck dust into the case

love the side panel, i got one myself..if you look back a few pages you can see pics of my rig, very similar looking to yours

good job


----------



## tantricfuel

new pic old rig


----------



## Forte

Where should the H50 radiator/fan for the H50 be located assuming that I just have stock fans in place?

Should I be reversing/removing any of the fans/getting additional fans/etc?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forte*


Where should the H50 radiator/fan for the H50 be located assuming that I just have stock fans in place?

Should I be reversing/removing any of the fans/getting additional fans/etc?


the rad should be at the rear where the exhaust 120 fan is..and either set it to intake or exhaust air

personally, i saw better results with the h50 set to exhaust


----------



## saiyanzzrage

was wondering if anyone can help me out quickly...

i need to order a new sata cable for my pc since the hdd cable failed and is giving me write errors...

a 10" sata cable should be plenty to reach from a hdd in the top rack to the mobo right?

what length for a cd rom cable thats in the second to top 5.25" position...a 10" would probably be too short?

im at work and my rig is at home so i cant measure...







thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

If the hard drive is in a 3.5" bay then a 10" should be okay. I would go with a 15 - 18" for an optical drive towards the top of the 5.25" bay.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If the hard drive is in a 3.5" bay then a 10" should be okay. I would go with a 15 - 18" for an optical drive towards the top of the 5.25" bay.


thank you sir


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem.


----------



## Forte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


the rad should be at the rear where the exhaust 120 fan is..and either set it to intake or exhaust air

personally, i saw better results with the h50 set to exhaust


So should I be removing the existing stock fan that comes with the case and replacing it with the radiator/fan? or should I put it under it?


----------



## Kodessr

only one thing has been bugging me about the case.... the hdd and cpu activity lights are red..
what was coolermaster thinking?! Well we have a nice blue fan lets put in some red LEDs?


----------



## mavihs

currently my 690 is under construction! will post the pics in a day or two!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kodessr* 
only one thing has been bugging me about the case.... the hdd and cpu activity lights are red..
what was coolermaster thinking?! Well we have a nice blue fan lets put in some red LEDs?

It isn't that difficult to replace them with whatever color LEDs you prefer.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It isn't that difficult to replace them with whatever color LEDs you prefer.

from where mine sits, the cooler master emblem is eye level.... there are led's on the top?


----------



## Forte

What is the paper that says:

"Treated with volatile corrosion inhibitors Face Opposite side to metal Do not unwrap until ready to use"

What is the VCI paper used for that comes with the case? Is it for the underside of the motherboard? How do I use it?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forte* 
What is the paper that says:

"Treated with volatile corrosion inhibitors Face Opposite side to metal Do not unwrap until ready to use"

What is the VCI paper used for that comes with the case? Is it for the underside of the motherboard? How do I use it?

the paper is just rolled up around the VGA card bracket (supports triple GPU card)....... the paper is just so the metal doesn't rust or get pit's in it during shipping or while sitting in the box.


----------



## Forte

+1 Thanks Xtreme

Also.. I have a PCI card for wireless N. Currently starting from bottom to top is as follows:

Power Supply
PCI Wireless Card on top of that (the PSU)
5870 GPU above that (the wireless card)

Should I switch the GPU with the PCI wireless card or leave it as it is now?

My concern is that the GFX card is essentially blowing right at all the components below it. Would it be safer for the GFX card to occupy the slot right above the power supply, or is it better for the GFX card to be at the topmost slot with the wireless PCI card sandwitched in between? Im not sure as I assume if the GFX is too close to PSU, maybe it may generate more heat, but if GFX is above a wireless card, im afraid the hot air may damage it. Or I may just be paranoid.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well you should go to the USER CP at the top and then go to add system on the left so we all know what you have and what your using. the gpu on top should be fine. i wouldn't be too overly concerned with the gpu blowing hot air onto the wireless card.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forte* 
Where should the H50 radiator/fan for the H50 be located assuming that I just have stock fans in place?

Should I be reversing/removing any of the fans/getting additional fans/etc?

you could put it in either of the two top fan places but the rear is generally the most favoured. If you have two identical, good performance fans i'd use them in push/pull instead of the stock fan.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

AN update. Xfire is up and running.







pics below

I changed the rad fans to 12v rather than the 5v they were on. Massive difference.

cpu 4ghz OC / 5v fans = 44deg Idle / 89deg on burn test

cpu 4ghz OC / 12v fans = 32deg Idle / 62deg on burn test

BFBC2 session now at 42deg as aposed to mid 50's

So cpu heat issues seem rectified.

I also put in some mesh pci rear brackets.


----------



## hanukun

i want to join i have no pics now but will have some soon. im using a gigabyte M68M-S2P rev. 1 motherboard and 2gb ocz ram module and soundblaster x-fi extreme music for graphics i have a gigabyte GV-N210D3-512I. My case is a cm690 nvidia edition slightly modded and is a work in progress.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobbavet* 
Gday Guys

AN update. Xfire is up and running.







pics below

I changed the rad fans to 12v rather than the 5v they were on. Massive difference.

cpu 4ghz OC / 5v fans = 44deg Idle / 89deg on burn test

cpu 4ghz OC / 12v fans = 32deg Idle / 62deg on burn test

BFBC2 session now at 42deg as aposed to mid 50's

So cpu heat issues seem rectified.

I also put in some mesh pci rear brackets.


























































are you running one rad or 2x 120mm ones?

i really can't tell


----------



## ComputerGeek485

one would assume that the intake would be on the innermost radiator and the output would be on the one closest to the front, given that each radiator is heating up the one behind it. So having the liquid flow that way would allow the most heat dissipation imho


----------



## KamuiRSX

I'm in...690 II Basic umodded with pics here

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...c-arrives.html


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

wow bobbavet... that is one awesome rig. rep+


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


are you running one rad or 2x 120mm ones?

i really can't tell


2x120 tri-fan tunnel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComputerGeek485*


one would assume that the intake would be on the innermost radiator and the output would be on the one closest to the front, given that each radiator is heating up the one behind it. So having the liquid flow that way would allow the most heat dissipation imho


Correct, goes in rear rad first then the front then CPU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


wow bobbavet... that is one awesome rig. rep+


Thankyou


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

what temps is that giving you?


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


what temps is that giving you?


I changed the rad fans to 12v rather than the 5v they were on. Massive difference.

I7 920cpu 4ghz OC / 5v fans = 44deg Idle / 89deg on burn test

I7 920cpu 4ghz OC / 12v fans = 32deg Idle / 62deg on burn test

BFBC2 session now at 42deg as apposed to mid 50's

Click Hades in my sig for worklog at OCAU


----------



## NoGuru

Looks great bobbavet. I'm sure the pics don't do the color justice.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Looks great bobbavet. I'm sure the pics don't do the color justice.


i think they do







they look awesome on my monitor... though i'm not sure about the window tint :/


----------



## polizei11

Is there any store that sells the 1.8"/2.5" bracket from the 690 II Advanced for SSDs? I bought the Basic version awhile back and am now getting an SSD.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polizei11*


Is there any store that sells the 1.8"/2.5" bracket from the 690 II Advanced for SSDs? I bought the Basic version awhile back and am now getting an SSD.


I'm just guessing but, have you checked CM's website?


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polizei11*


Is there any store that sells the 1.8"/2.5" bracket from the 690 II Advanced for SSDs? I bought the Basic version awhile back and am now getting an SSD.


I thought most ssd's come with this bracket.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polizei11* 
Is there any store that sells the 1.8"/2.5" bracket from the 690 II Advanced for SSDs? I bought the Basic version awhile back and am now getting an SSD.

bobbavet's correct: most SSDs are coming with this 3.5" to 2.5" adapter now - especially the ones with the Sandforce controller!

However, where do you live? I mean, Newegg.com has a few.


----------



## polizei11

Wow. Really shows how out of the loop I am. When I built my last computer, you had to have an adapter on hand. My SSD came with one. Thanks guys.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polizei11*


Wow. Really shows how out of the loop I am. When I built my last computer, you had to have an adapter on hand. My SSD came with one. Thanks guys.


Well, SSDs don't require a 3.5" to 2.5" bay adapter though. It's just that there are people like me who are anal perfectionists who must have everything perfectly aligned - no crooked parts allowed.







So these adapters cater to people like me.


----------



## trivium nate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobbavet*


Gday Guys

AN update. Xfire is up and running.







pics below

I changed the rad fans to 12v rather than the 5v they were on. Massive difference.

cpu 4ghz OC / 5v fans = 44deg Idle / 89deg on burn test

cpu 4ghz OC / 12v fans = 32deg Idle / 62deg on burn test

BFBC2 session now at 42deg as aposed to mid 50's

So cpu heat issues seem rectified.

I also put in some mesh pci rear brackets.



what fans are those?


----------



## TwoCables

Please stop leaving pics in the quotes guys.







It's bad enough that it makes the page take longer to load, but it's also a lot more scrolling.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Please stop leaving pics in the quotes guys.







It's bad enough that it makes the page take longer to load, but it's also a lot more scrolling.


totally agree...


----------



## Campo

Finally got around to doing some more cable management today. Also had a bit of a play with my new 1000D.

End result:









Where it's all hidden:









Outside:









Playing with my shmexeh ripjaws:









And one more:









Thoughts?

EDIT: Pics didn't work, odd. Fixed.


----------



## godofdeath

the back pic is dark
i cant see much

dont get why if thats ur gfx card y not on top and you can always remove the filter if you want


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

wasn't sure if i actually posted a pic of my 690 II Adv. or not...

pic's taken with Samsung SL600


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


the back pic is dark
i cant see much

dont get why if thats ur gfx card y not on top and you can always remove the filter if you want


Gpu would be a bit better on the top probably, but it's dying anyway so it's not worth me changing it around.


----------



## Wymm

Can someone help me out in this please


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lower front (in front of 3.5" drive bays) inlet fan
Bottom (between drive bay and psu) inlet or none (try it both ways to see what works best)
Side try as inlet, outlet, and nothing to determine what works best for your system.
Top outlet (x 2)
Back outlet 
If possible zip tie a 120mm fan in the lower 5.25" drive bays as an inlet.
Power supply should be installed so it draws air in from the bottom and out the back.
Take out the removable 3.5" drive bay rack if you aren't using it to improve airflow.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


what fans are those?


Xigmateks


----------



## siqo

This is my cm690, painted it sapphire blue.
























Let me know what you think


----------



## PapaSmurf

Interesting color choice with the greed fan and ccfls.


----------



## siqo

ccfls are blue, and i'm going to replace the nanoxia fans with noiseblockers


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *siqo*


ccfls are blue, and i'm going to replace the nanoxia fans with noiseblockers










They're looking good, man!
Nice rig!









btw, did u do that sleeving on the psu's cables?


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## siqo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
They're looking good, man!
Nice rig!









btw, did u do that sleeving on the psu's cables?

No I just bought this, I'm too lazy to sleeve








Btw, I'm also going to replace the z600 with a corsair h70 when it's available


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *siqo*


No I just bought this, I'm too lazy to sleeve








Btw, I'm also going to replace the z600 with a corsair h70 when it's available










Also planning to get the H70 and put the H50 into a different system I have









Don't you think the sleeved cable is a bit overpriced..... thats the reason that I haven't bought it yet.

Also,
Would it be easy to rewire an R4 to work with the LED button on the case?
Im thinking it shouldn't be that hard, but am wondering if anyone else has already tried something like that.


----------



## siqo

yeah it is but that's the only cable i wanted to sleeve, so i dont mind. ;p


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kodessr*


Also, would it be easy to rewire an R4 to work with the LED button on the case?
I'm thinking it shouldn't be that hard, but am wondering if anyone else has already tried something like that.


See this guide. http://www.instructables.com/id/Ligh...-Light-Switch/


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 









that board looks so bear like theree isnt anything there


----------



## trivium nate

just ordered 2 of these going to go in front and in case panel on the side

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A2EUTVCJXLAJ4K


----------



## cory1234

Hey guys. I just ordered a 690 II Advanced last night







. I saw that it only comes with 3 fans, but supports up to 10. Could someone give me advice on where to place some extra fans? and what direction? I don't plan on maxing out the fans, I just want a few extra.


----------



## realcyberbob

I would suggest one more at the top for exhaust, one on the bottom for an intake (if your psu is small enough), and possibly one in the cd/dvd bays, if your cpu cooler is facing front/back not up/down.


----------



## ScottyDog

Here is my Blue Dog!


----------



## TwoCables

What is this, and what purpose does it serve?










I've had my 690 for 2Â½ years now, and I am just now finally asking this.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


What is this, and what purpose does it serve?










I've had my 690 for 2Â½ years now, and I am just now finally asking this.










it holds the slot covers in

if you use the slot covers without them they fall/slip


----------



## cory1234

I'm having trouble removing the lower HDD cage. Can anyone help me with this? These screws do not want to come out. I think they are all starting to strip







.


----------



## Kodessr

put a rubberband in between the screwdriver and the screw for more grip.

Lifehacker Article about screw and rubberband


----------



## cory1234

Ok. I'll try that in a bit. It seems like all the HDD screws are bolted down or something. They don't want to budge an inch. I tried several different screw drivers also.

What should I use to secure my extra fans? Zip ties? or is there a way to use the screws?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Normal fan screws will work for all of the fan openings. You'll need to remove the top bezel to get to the screw holes though.


----------



## TwoCables

Earlier, I asked what this thing in the picture below is. But I also made a thread about it, and I heard from somebody who has the CM 690 but said his didn't come with these things. His theory is that perhaps there was an improvement to the design thereby eliminating the need for them. However, the general consensus seems to be that they're for grounding as well as to provide tension since this case has a tool-less design.

So for those of you who have the regular 690 (as well as the 690 II I guess - why not?), do you have this thing? It would be located on the expansion slots on the inside of the case (and hidden by any existing expansion slot covers):










*Note:* This is a Macro shot. The lens is about 1-2 inches away from this thing, and it's laying on the floor which is carpeted by high-traffic carpet.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Earlier, I asked what this thing in the picture below is. But I also made a thread about it, and I heard from somebody who has the CM 690 but said his didn't come with these things. His theory is that perhaps there was an improvement to the design thereby eliminating the need for them. However, the general consensus seems to be that they're for grounding as well as to provide tension since this case has a tool-less design.

So for those of you who have the regular 690 (as well as the 690 II I guess - why not?), do you have this thing? It would be located on the expansion slots on the inside of the case (and hidden by any existing expansion slot covers):

*Note:* This is a Macro shot. The lens is about 1-2 inches away from this thing, and it's laying on the floor which is carpeted by high-traffic carpet.


No such strip of metal in my 690 II. But that photo is very nice, in an abstract sort of way


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


No such strip of metal in my 690 II. But that photo is very nice, in an abstract sort of way










I admit that I put a great deal of effort into getting the shot I wanted! I mean, I figured that I may as well have fun with it. I took several shots, and so this is definitely the one I like.

I used my mom's PowerShot G10. She's not a photographer, but she got a bonus from work and decided to ask me to find out what the absolute best point & shoot is. Apparently, we found it.









After taking this shot alone (as well as the shots in my unboxing thread), I now wish I could afford one. All I did was leave everything on Auto, switched over to Macro, and turned off the flash! This is an awesome point & shoot!


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



So for those of you who have the regular 690 (as well as the 690 II I guess - why not?), do you have this thing? It would be located on the expansion slots on the inside of the case (and hidden by any existing expansion slot covers):


Yeah i have those things in my CM690?,They are hiding behind the PCI slots


----------



## kurosu

I took those little metal thingies out. If I remember, they were getting in the way, and causing a problem with securing my gpu. But I forget, because I've had the case since 2008, and I took those things out pretty quick.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i haven't stripped my case so i don't know but if i get around to sealing my homemade block and putting it in the case, i'll take a look (and put in my vented Silverstone covers as well







)


----------



## cory1234

Can anyone that has removed the bottom HD cage please tell me how. I tried removing the screws, and I don't think there is any hope of removing them without getting a power drill and possibly a screw extractor. I was able to only remove one screw using a rubber band. I've tried several different screw drivers.

Btw I was putting all my weight on this screw using a socket wrench with a philips head tip. This is very frustrating.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cory1234* 
Can anyone that has removed the bottom HD cage please tell me how. I tried removing the screws, and I don't think there is any hope of removing them without getting a power drill and possibly a screw extractor. I was able to only remove one screw using a rubber band. I've tried several different screw drivers.

Btw I was putting all my weight on this screw using a socket wrench with a philips head tip. This is very frustrating.

Maybe you are trying to unscrew the wrong screws?

I got mine out easily with no pressure at all.


----------



## cory1234

The ones on the bottom of the case where you have to take off the dust filter? I'm pretty sure those are the correct ones because when I got the one and only one off (not easily) the one side of the cage could wiggle a little. This is starting to piss me off slightly







.

On a side note I tried some cable management today. It started off going good till I tried to put the back side panel back on







. I added a second 120mm fan on top, one intake 120mm fan on the bottom and one 80mm fan on the right side panel. The noise is noticeably louder, but not too bad. Still debating on whether or not to use these as I don't really think they will help with temperatures much. Opinions?


----------



## Kodessr

Im not to keen on side fans, but check the temps it might work out for your system.

The two on the bottom with the dustfilter yes, and then are 1 or 2 more that connect it at the back with the other 2 HDTrays, or something like that.
They are not the only screws to take out, thats what I know for sure


----------



## geehansok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobbavet*


For those interest in my rad set up.










I found a template used for a x58extreme mobo here and it worked 4.0ghz straight of the bat.

I am rather pleased at the idle of 44deg which means I will be happy to have it running 24/7. :thumbup:

I am concerned with the intel burn test results. I had everything maxed out and it maxed 89deg at one stage. I let it sit for a couple of mins, but I was ****tin myself so stopped it. Returned straight down to 47deg then back to idle 44.

Is around 89 to be expected on Intel burn maxed right out?

When I play BFBC2 the cpu maxed at 70deg, but alt-tabing a bit I could see it avg about 60. Thats at 1920x1200 every thing maxed out in the game settings.











I love the job you did bro. Did you sand the mesh part before painting it red? Also what paint did you use? I have some old auto spray paint, looking to spaz up the case haaha.


----------



## bdodge85

My case is working out for now but I am intrested in getting a bigger one. My phenom 9850 [email protected] GHz. needs one more rad. but I don't have the room yet.


----------



## spaceballsrules

You can add me to the club. Just spent the afternoon taking my TJ07 apart and putting everything in a CM 690 II Basic. I can honestly say it does not feel like a downgrade at all. For a mid-size case, this thing is on the large side, with tons of room to work. /happy









My cable management needs some work. I need some black SATA cables, an extension for the 8-pin CPU connector, and a little time, and it should be all squared away.









Time for pics....


----------



## TwoCables

spaceballsrules:

Nice PCI & PCI-E slot covers! I've never seen those before. How did you get them?

Also, did you send a private message to iandroo888 just as instructed in the OP of this thread?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
spaceballsrules:

Nice PCI & PCI-E slot covers! I've never seen those before. How did you get them?

Also, did you send a private message to iandroo888 just as instructed in the OP of this thread?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-511-_-Product


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


spaceballsrules:

Nice PCI & PCI-E slot covers! I've never seen those before. How did you get them?

Also, did you send a private message to iandroo888 just as instructed in the OP of this thread?


http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html...&go.x=0&go.y=0
That kit fits DDR2 and DDR3 RAM slots also.

I will be sending him a PM ASAP. Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-511-_-Product


Half the price!?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html...&go.x=0&go.y=0
That kit fits DDR2 and DDR3 RAM slots also.


Whoa, four different kits and all are very cool! Nice!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I will be sending him a PM ASAP. Thanks.


You're welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Half the price!?










And half as cool!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Just be careful that FrozenCPU sends you the color you ordered. I actually ordered the blue kit, and despite being double-checked before shipping, I still received the black kit. Oh well.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Just be careful that FrozenCPU sends you the color you ordered. I actually ordered the blue kit, and despite being double-checked before shipping, I still received the black kit. Oh well.










That's certainly lame! I was toying with the idea of getting all 4 kits next month anyway. hehe


----------



## bennieboi6969

New pics


----------



## KG363

Does cooler master sell the cm 690 II with the window pre-installed yet?

I think that's when I will pull the trigger


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Does cooler master sell the cm 690 II with the window pre-installed yet?

I think that's when I will pull the trigger


nope


----------



## godofdeath

ahhh how i would get the lamptron but it is missing 1x pci-e x16


----------



## antig24

Just got my 690 up and running!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

wow, nice and clean looking.... Well Done


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antig24*


Just got my 690 up and running!


Great build, man!








Simple, clean and honest-to-god








I love the 5850 (best videocard made 2009-2010 in my opinion) and the Earthwatts series PSU also. I have a 650 on a different build and that thing is solid!


----------



## trivium nate

fan in front of H50 and one of the ones up top are red


----------



## sgr215

I just upgraded my motherboard to a Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 and got 4GB of G.Skill ECO CL7 1600 RAM. I also got rid of my IDE drive and upgraded it to a 750GB WD Black. I did a lot of work on cable management too. I need a CPU power extension cable though to make it look cleaner and still need to work on some wiring elsewhere. Overall, it looks MUCH better than what it looked like before though.

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER:*


----------



## lordikon

Does anyone know if putting a fan in the 80mm area behind the CPU on the motherboard tray actually helps with temperatures?

And, if it is helpful, can anyone recommend a good fan? There seems to be no way to filter for 80mm fans that aren't deep in dimension (80mm x 15mm) on newegg.

EDIT: I found some on newegg, but the selection is pretty terrible.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Does anyone know if putting a fan in the 80mm area behind the CPU on the motherboard tray actually helps with temperatures?

And, if it is helpful, can anyone recommend a good fan? There seems to be no way to filter for 80mm fans that aren't deep in dimension on newegg.

i used this one....
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22990

can't say for sure that it " actually " does a lot of good, but nice blue lights on the side that kinda blah looking....


----------



## Swiftes

Excuse poor cable management


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Does anyone know if putting a fan in the 80mm area behind the CPU on the motherboard tray actually helps with temperatures?

And, if it is helpful, can anyone recommend a good fan? There seems to be no way to filter for 80mm fans that aren't deep in dimension (80mm x 15mm) on newegg.

EDIT: I found some on newegg, but the selection is pretty terrible.


apparently it makes zero difference to CPU temps but i like the idea of removing all that hot air behind the board. it probably doesn't matter though; boards would have to be designed to take it and millions of them have survived and are surviving without it


----------



## Lerkah

Long time reader, first time poster.










































i7 [email protected], Asus P6T Deluxe V2,Sapphire 5870 @1000mhz/1275mhz
Koolance cpu-360 block, koolance ar587 block, black ice extreme 240 in
push/pull, Liang D5 pump,silly DD res i regret buying..

Cut the top of the case out to mount the radiator (Have some pics of this part but they are crappy mobile phone ones). Used some rubbing lining around all the metal holes i cut. Cut all the layers of dust filtering out bar the outer mesh layer.

This is my first water cooling build of this magnitude, only messed with prefab systems before, gonna get some angled connectors now that i know exactly how things are flowing in my case, also considering mounting my pump under my vid card and going into the card first, thoughts?

Probably going to paint some things gloss red, like the video card backplate, ram fan housing, and a Koolance pump top when i buy it







Also plan on getting a decent 120x2 fan grill for the top, something thats not too restrictive but saves fingers from those Scythes


----------



## tantricfuel

^

nice!


----------



## Lerkah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tantricfuel* 
^

nice!

thanks =d


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, looks like I am in for a full tear down and rebuild. I am grabbing an e5400 later today, and me being a dumbass didn't make a cut-out for my water-block back-plate on my 690, means I have to take it mostly apart anyway. She needs a good thorough dusting anyway, and I'm curious to see what type of new lifeforms I've cultivated in my WCing system, as it's been up for a year or so (maybe more?) without being touched, and all that's been in there is distilled, no additives. Res always looked clear and stayed topped up so I never felt the need to mess with it. I really am not looking forward to doing this...guess I could take some pics, people always ask me how I mounted the rad on the bottom anyway.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Well, looks like I am in for a full tear down and rebuild. I am grabbing an e5400 later today, and me being a dumbass didn't make a cut-out for my water-block back-plate on my 690, means I have to take it mostly apart anyway. She needs a good thorough dusting anyway, and I'm curious to see what type of new lifeforms I've cultivated in my WCing system, as it's been up for a year or so (maybe more?) without being touched, and all that's been in there is distilled, no additives. Res always looked clear and stayed topped up so I never felt the need to mess with it. I really am not looking forward to doing this...guess I could take some pics, people always ask me how I mounted the rad on the bottom anyway.

That would be ace man, the rest of the stuff for my loop comes tomorrow so I will be getting some pics of mine sorted too, I am currently using the stock 1055t cooler, and for benching, it isnt cutting the mustard


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, I was gonna get on this yesterday, but it was pouring rain, and didn't feel like biking in it to get my e5400. Wasn't raining today though (yet), and I just got back from a 15 km ride to go pick one up. Just beat the rain I think. I'll post a couple pics or two of the tear down and rebuild later today or tomorrow. I'm going to go get cracking right now though. Here's my new victim -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And here's some before pics -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT - Well, made it as far as leak testing tonight anyway. Here are a few more pics -

The Watercooling


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Flip paint -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Interior Paint (specs are dust bunnies)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Random pics


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And leak testing


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT - let it leak test over night, am just connecting/routing all the cables and such, then I just have to throw in the GPUs and the rest of the fans. Oh, and my water block was clean as a whistle after about a year without service with just distilled water with no additives. I've actually never seen it so clean after a drain, there's usually at least a small chunk of crud built up somewhere in the block. I honestly didn't even have to clean anything out, just emptied and refilled. Anyway, couple more pics -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here's the rad cutout. The paint is scratched to crap, because after the first coat I decided I didn't really need to paint the entire bottom as it's out of sight. It's bigger than it looks, it goes under the plastic bit at the front, if you know what I mean.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Got lazy with the cables, I just want to turn the thing on. Just about done, thank god.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Greg0986

Here is mine. It's a CM690 II Advanced as you probably know







Un-modded









Just installed the new processor in









Sorry for the quality, Used my phone. Will take better pics tomorrow when I have got the camera back from repair.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
That would be ace man, the rest of the stuff for my loop comes tomorrow so I will be getting some pics of mine sorted too, I am currently using the stock 1055t cooler, and for benching, it isnt cutting the mustard









Did you ever get your loop together Swiftes?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Did you ever get your loop together Swiftes?

All got here apart from Scan forgot one of my damn 1/2" barbs, so couldn't put the sucker together









All the rest should be here tomorrow anyway, realised I needed some clamps too so it's all good


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*









Nice looking CM690









One qeustion though,

What is that thing below your dvd drive?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Nice looking CM690









One qeustion though,

What is that thing below your dvd drive?

5" LCD screen that I rarely ever use. Thanks man.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
5" LCD screen that I rarely ever use. Thanks man.


Your Welcome









Yeah,i thought it should be something like that,nice mod


----------



## mrfajita

Got my Cooler Master V6GT today (it was free, I would have gotten a Mega or TRUE if I was going to drop $60 on an air cooler), and man that thing was a nightmare to install. Between a mid-tower (even a big one like 690), the massive NB heatsink on my DFI board, my GPU radiator, and the cooler being big as hell, it took two hours to install.

After getting it installed, I realized that I forgot to put the fan on my MOSFET heatsink







, and thought of a new way to keep them cool (no way I was reinstalling that cooler)
My ghetto mosfet fan: (undervolted to 6v so my PC doesn't sound like a jet, this thing is 55dB)


































And a gratuitous shot of my rig:


----------



## PapaSmurf

What happened to your pics?


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What happened to your pics?


What do you mean? I uploaded them and they didn't work so I uploaded them again and they worked. Can you not see them?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


What do you mean? I uploaded them and they didn't work so I uploaded them again and they worked. Can you not see them?


Not showing for me either man. Might have to try again.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nope. None of them show. If I use the links in the e-mail notification I get an error message that states "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

hmm.. lemme see..

manage attachments works..










[ IMG ] tags work...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Works in that post but not in the other one.


----------



## Rian

Most recent pics of the 690:


----------



## whizod

You can add me to the club lol... I wish I could find a side panel here in Canada. CM seemed to have discontinued or at least not make them available anymore =(


----------



## tantricfuel




----------



## so_bad

Hi!

It's my new case.

Needed a VGA off, descent (new 5770 is comming).
Also nees sleeves cables of the case, but I'm too little time free.



















It's a shame that a HD 2.5" does not fit perfectly on the DOC. It was close.
So I think I will use this 500 GB HD I have, the internal SSD adapter.




























Best regards, from Brazil!


----------



## Greg0986

Hot do you get a 2.5 in there? I guess it is sata and not ide?


----------



## so_bad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg0986* 
Hot do you get a 2.5 in there? I guess it is sata and not ide?

Yes, the DOC only accept SATA HDD's. Mine works hotswap.

Thanks!


----------



## Greg0986

also







what fan controller is it?


----------



## so_bad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


also







what fan controller is it?


It's a *Zalman MFC1* modded by me







. A warrior, with about five years old.



Some pics: http://www.adrenaline.com.br/forum/g...i5-1156-a.html

Thanks!


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tantricfuel*





















What is that below your fan controller?


----------



## so_bad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


What is that below your fan controller?


help: Is a reservoir for watercooler system.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

tantricfuel - MOAR PICS!!!!!


----------



## tantricfuel

^

just pics of my desktop for now








- with flash


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's TOO clean and orderly. How do you ever get anything done with it like that?


----------



## tantricfuel

^

I have OCD lol


----------



## miloshs

Whats with the coins on the keyboard?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Whats with the coins on the keyboard?










size comparison?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


size comparison?


lol, does it really matter on that photo


----------



## tantricfuel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Whats with the coins on the keyboard?










one of the few clutters on my desk


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, it's obviously not for scale.







But I guess it's only obvious when you know which picture we're talking about (right, T3h_Ch33z_Muncha?







).


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

me confuse


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
me confuse

I know.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha




----------



## Ballz0r84

Dear fellow clubbers









I'm trying to finish the YM690 wich is showed here,by changing all the chrome
Parts to satin black.The chrome bars on top and in the front are already satin black
(Will post pictures when im home again)

Now my qeustion is: how to remove the power and reset button,without breaking
It off?

Because they are very sturdy and don't want to get out of their place.

Greetz


----------



## loop0001

Goodness!! 2 days since the last post! club 690 im disappointed in you. lol

anywho..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Dear fellow clubbers









I'm trying to finish the YM690 wich is showed here,by changing all the chrome
Parts to satin black.The chrome bars on top and in the front are already satin black
(Will post pictures when im home again)

Now my qeustion is: how to remove the power and reset button,without breaking
It off?

Because they are very sturdy and don't want to get out of their place.
Greetz

nice rig man!! very clean painting and i also like how you switched out the small symbol in the front.

as for the power and reset button. you mean the plastic part or the chrome-ish buttons themselves?

the power and reset switch is only held on by 2 very small ridge like plastic pieces,, basically push them towards the middle and it should pop out.

as for the chromish buttons themselves..i think they are on some kind of hinge system.. ... just checked they are on a hinge so it is just a matter of pushing one of the holders aside so you can slip it out.. be careful you dont break the plastic piece tho..

i dont think i was much help.. lol ill get pics

EDIT:

righto. pics!!!









is this the button piece you're talkin about?









the blue circles here show the little ridge pieces that hold the power and reset deal in the case. just push the top one down and the bottom one up and out it comes

















so the blue circles show the spots on the hinges.. simply made.. one side has a small bump, the other has a hole for the bump.. just have to bend out the base a lil and pop out the shiny piece

please forgive the bad lighting....was rushed









hope i got ur question answered


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

loop?!


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


Goodness!! 2 days since the last post! club 690 im disappointed in you. lol

nice rig man!! very clean painting and i also like how you switched out the small symbol in the front.



Thank you







,

Now with the chrome bars made black it looks even nicer imo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*

the power and reset switch is only held on by 2 very small ridge like plastic pieces,, basically push them towards the middle and it should pop out.


As soon im at home im goin to follow your advice wich i think will help me out!

Thank you for the effort for helping me out !

+1


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


loop?!


EH?! lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


Thank you







,
Now with the chrome bars made black it looks even nicer imo

As soon im at home im goin to follow your advice wich i think will help me out!

Thank you for the effort for helping me out !
+1


yeah no prob. i think i went a bit overboard tho. lol not sure what time it was but i was in computer mode then so was fun

edit:
Off Topic..... but, i feel like going to lowe's and window shopping for computer mod stuff.... gosh im gonne enjoy this long weekend


----------



## maxik

hi guys. i get my 690 II advanced soon but i have a little question.
would it help cooling my 5770 with stock cooling if i mount the psu upside down?
so the psu would be a exhaust for the hot air from the gpu


----------



## loop0001

what is the cooler for the 5770 like? if the shroud is solid one piece then it just vents the hot air outside the case by itself..

if it isnt than it may be worth testing.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxik* 
hi guys. i get my 690 II advanced soon but i have a little question.
would it help cooling my 5770 with stock cooling if i mount the psu upside down?
so the psu would be a exhaust for the hot air from the gpu

Uh, if you really want you can try it.

I dont think it will help that much and the 5770 wont run very hot on itself.

Not to mention that the wires out of your PSU will have to cross from the left to the right side of the case to go behind the plate, which looks horrible









My question time now








The dust filters on the front in the 5 1/4 bays are removable, how about the one under them, with the CM logo on top?
Its very dusty and I cant figure out how to get the filter out of there to clean it









Its a CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## loop0001

the filter on the front is screwed into the case, not the front panel. you should have a fan attached to it. that is the only dust filter i know of. the front panel itself there is just..mesh. for lack of a better word.

just a matter of taking the screws out, taking the fan off of the filter and cleaning out the dust.


----------



## Kodessr

ah, I should explain, Its the CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## loop0001

aah... my bad then. should have looked in your sig. i dont know the advanced

fooi


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxik* 
hi guys. i get my 690 II advanced soon but i have a little question.
would it help cooling my 5770 with stock cooling if i mount the psu upside down?
so the psu would be a exhaust for the hot air from the gpu

Probably won't help that much, but it will stress your psu more.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxik* 
hi guys. i get my 690 II advanced soon but i have a little question.
would it help cooling my 5770 with stock cooling if i mount the psu upside down?
so the psu would be a exhaust for the hot air from the gpu

If it were a high quality power supply, then I would probably say "maybe", but since it's a "no-name", I am thinking that it would be bad for the PSU.


----------



## XenoIRC

New to the forums here. I've used this case in both my builds and love it.


----------



## mitchbowman

sweet builds man 
really top job

Quote:





















i see you don't clean your desk much 







for the dust patterns on the desk


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

omg i love IceQs lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Here's my temporary setup







Need to get the 690 2 Advanced laser cut and then powdercoated. Going to try and get black satin with metallic green flecks in it to match the mobo and res.


----------



## loop0001

woo! new builds!!


----------



## maxik

ordered my 690 II advanced today. hope it will be in soon


----------



## XenoIRC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
sweet builds man
really top job

i see you don't clean your desk much







for the dust patterns on the desk

Thanks.








That's just the dust that I blew out before I took the pics lol


----------



## mrfajita

A few pages back I tried to post some photos of my V6GT mounted on my DFI X48 in my 690 and how tight it fits. It didn't work so I am reposting it.\\









Here there is only about 5mm between the NB heatsink and the CPU cooler:









2 or 3mm between the cooler and the top case fan:









Less than 5mm between the cooler and the fan on my GPU radiator (with just a fan it would be much more room):









And a gratuitous shot of my rig:









I had to cut the holder for the push fan to make it fit. I had to cut part of the bottom of it off to clear the NB heatsink (now less than 1mm of clearance, but it fits!), and cut it in half because I couldn't get it installed in one piece. I had to remove the top panel and one of my top fans to screw the cooler in and attach the pull fan.


----------



## nathris




----------



## Scuba_Steve

Going to be doing some new mods to case. Any ideas?


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scuba_Steve* 
Going to be doing some new mods to case. Any ideas?

Be creative,Look around & read in this club to get some ideas


----------



## miloshs

Heya CM690 folks... changed my rig a bit, and thought i post some updated pics








Here it is in all its glory, ill post some night shots once i install my UV lamps













































I also cut out the top mesh a bit on the inside so i can fit 2x120mm fans inbetween the case chassis and the metal mesh, had to nail the mesh to the plastic a bit... but it didnt turn out that bad actually. Ill post some pics of that too soon...


----------



## so_bad

With new VGA:


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Heya CM690 folks... changed my rig a bit, and thought i post some updated pics








Here it is in all its glory, ill post some night shots once i install my UV lamps













































I also cut out the top mesh a bit on the inside so i can fit 2x120mm fans inbetween the case chassis and the metal mesh, had to nail the mesh to the plastic a bit... but it didnt turn out that bad actually. Ill post some pics of that too soon...









Awesome, so your new Thermalright did fit. Looks awesome man!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Awesome, so your new Thermalright did fit. Looks awesome man!

Actually the HR-01+ is old stuff, its X48 and HD5850 thats new









Tnx!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Heya CM690 folks... changed my rig a bit, and thought i post some updated pics








Here it is in all its glory, ill post some night shots once i install my UV lamps


















I also cut out the top mesh a bit on the inside so i can fit 2x120mm fans inbetween the case chassis and the metal mesh, had to nail the mesh to the plastic a bit... but it didnt turn out that bad actually. Ill post some pics of that too soon...









Looking good. I love the look of those DFI LP Green boards.


----------



## godofdeath

well i removed all the pci-e plastic things and put screws in there

anyone know what type of thumbscrew i can get off frozen-cpu to use instead of the regular screw


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
well i removed all the pci-e plastic things and put screws in there

anyone know what type of thumbscrew i can get off frozen-cpu to use instead of the regular screw

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/34...umbscrews.html

They should just fit, and you can pick your colors









Unfortunately no green


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


well i removed all the pci-e plastic things and put screws in there

anyone know what type of thumbscrew i can get off frozen-cpu to use instead of the regular screw


SVC has some green tinted ones on clearance. 10 for .99 plus shipping.

http://www.svc.com/greencasthum.html


----------



## squad

Hey guys what is better the coolermaster 690 2 basic or advance. There a 20 dollars different and just wanted to see if the advance was worth the 20. I'm looking for a new case so I'm asking alot of questions haha. I was looking at a NZXT M59 but my gut feeling is to go with an 690 2.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squad*


Hey guys what is better the coolermaster 690 2 basic or advance. There a 20 dollars different and just wanted to see if the advance was worth the 20. I'm looking for a new case so I'm asking alot of questions haha. I was looking at a NZXT M59 but my gut feeling is to go with an 690 2.


The best thing to do is to just diligently/carefully compare all of the features between the Basic and Advanced, and then base your decision off that.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squad*


Hey guys what is better the coolermaster 690 2 basic or advance. There a 20 dollars different and just wanted to see if the advance was worth the 20. I'm looking for a new case so I'm asking alot of questions haha. I was looking at a NZXT M59 but my gut feeling is to go with an 690 2.


I'll say this...I'm wishing I'd got the Advanced, now that I know all the stuff that the Basic *doesn't* come with. Especially these...

-external SATA dock connection
-vidcard retention brace/fan mount
-3.5" bay shield adapter
-140mm front fan (Basic comes with a 120mm apparently)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The best thing to do is to just diligently/carefully compare all of the features between the Basic and Advanced, and then base your decision off that.


Agreed. There is no way for any of us to know if the features of the Advanced would worth $20 to you or not. The E-SATA dock would be to me, but most people wouldn't think so.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squad*


Hey guys what is better the coolermaster 690 2 basic or advance. There a 20 dollars different and just wanted to see if the advance was worth the 20. I'm looking for a new case so I'm asking alot of questions haha. I was looking at a NZXT M59 but my gut feeling is to go with an 690 2.


I went from the CM 690 to the 690 2 Advanced and can honestly say it's an amazing case. It's got all the good things about the 690 in it, but it also has improved all the bad stuff about the 690 too. Simple things like having cable management holes along the side of the mobo, having a CPU backplate hole, removable HDD rack just in case you want to chuck a radiator down there but still be able to use 2 HDDs... The SATA dock up top has come in handy for me a few times too







They also removed the honeycomb mesh in the top and bottom of the 690 (the one that everyone would always cut out







). It really is a fantastic case to work with. I thought I loved my 690 but this.... This is a case I'm going to keep for a long time to come!

Ultimately it is up to you which case you choose, but I really am glad I made the change


----------



## PapaSmurf

Krissy, he was asking about the 692 Basic vs Advanced, not the original 690 vs the Advanced. The cable management holes, CPU Backplate Opening, and removable hdd rack are in both the Basic and Advanced. It's the things like different included fans, the E-SATA Dock, the GPU Retention Bracket, and a couple of other things I can't recall off of the top of my head that are different.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Krissy, he was asking about the 692 Basic vs Advanced, not the original 690 vs the Advanced. The cable management holes, CPU Backplate Opening, and removable hdd rack are in both the Basic and Advanced. It's the things like different included fans, the E-SATA Dock, the GPU Retention Bracket, and a couple of other things I can't recall off of the top of my head that are different.


Yeah I know, I was just saying that the upgrade from the 690 to the 690 Advanced is awesome









EDIT: Hey Squad, here's a link to compare the two cases directly. http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/land...690ii/home.php If you click on 'Specifications' it'll take you to a page that lists the specs side by side.


----------



## squad

Sweet thanks a lot guys. I had my original 690 case for a long time and it's all bang up from having kids around all the time. I was going to go with another case but some reason I always love the 690 and always go back to it. Only thing I wish the new one has was a removable tray for the mobo like to take it out then when your done to put it back in.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Go figure, I came here to ask about basic vs advance and that's exactly what is being discussed.

On the CM spec page it says the advance allows you to remove the lower portion of the HDD rack while the basic doesn't. You need to remove those to fit a radiator down there, yet it says the basic supports radiators top and bottom. I assume they're referring to a single rad at the bottom?

Anyway I'm about to give up on trying to build a silent computer and just switch my stuff over to a 690. I've wanted one since the original came out and I'd be able to have all my WC gear internal and fit a second 240 rad.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Hi folks,

Been busy again to finish the YM690,Some of you have seen it already.

*Before:*










*Now*





































What have i done?

**Chrome bars upper and front bezel painted black.*
**Added a Vandal power switch*
**Painted power/reset switches*

For now the interior will be non painted until i'll buy need hardware

Greetz


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

why does yellow suit the 690 so much lol... great work mate

on another note, may be using a 690 II for a rig for my legal studies teacher. Not sure on the rest of the specs yet, but should be $1000-$1500


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
why does yellow suit the 690 so much lol... great work mate

I don't know







,But thanks dude


----------



## Rian

Has anyone tried to mount a 360 rad in here yet?

Here is a _QUICK_ mockup on paint about how I would go about mounting my RX360 when it comes.

Here I will cut the shaded out (most already done) to accommodate the rad, easy enough.










Here I was going to cut out the shaded again for airflow, the dots marked would be drilled to hold the rad and the holes on the end used for the fittings.










I no expert at modding, at all, so help appreciated







.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Has anyone tried to mount a 360

yes, but it requires modding for an original 690.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Go figure, I came here to ask about basic vs advance and that's exactly what is being discussed.

On the CM spec page it says the advance allows you to remove the lower portion of the HDD rack while the basic doesn't. You need to remove those to fit a radiator down there, yet it says the basic supports radiators top and bottom. I assume they're referring to a single rad at the bottom?

Anyway I'm about to give up on trying to build a silent computer and just switch my stuff over to a 690. I've wanted one since the original came out and I'd be able to have all my WC gear internal and fit a second 240 rad.

You'll notice on that spec page comparing the two that right at the bottom of the list it says that both the basic and advanced cases have the removable HDD bay feature


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
yes, but it requires modding for an original 690.

Pressed submit by accident ^.^, post edited.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
You'll notice on that spec page comparing the two that right at the bottom of the list it says that both the basic and advanced cases have the removable HDD bay feature









Ah, thanks. Missed that. For 3.5" bays it says 6 hidden for the basic but specified 4 removable for the advanced.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


Ah, thanks. Missed that. For 3.5" bays it says 6 hidden for the basic but specified 4 removable for the advanced.


Yeah that caught me out at first too.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Looking great Ballz0r84!

Actually atm i'm thinking of another build .. deciding between CM692 or CM Sniper..
probably will paint it silver again or another.. all still on planning stage..

_it's been awhile since a made my last post ..







_
---








---








---


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Looking great Ballz0r84!

Actually atm i'm thinking of another build .. deciding between CM692 or CM Sniper..
probably will paint it silver again or another.. all still on planning stage..

_it's been awhile since a made my last post ..







_
---








---








---

Thanks Yagit,

Well ill stay with this for now,









Good luck with it though,and still a nice case you have !


----------



## Greg0986

wooo 13000th post









on topic when am i going to be added ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg0986* 
wooo 13000th post









on topic when am i going to be added ?

If you've already followed the instructions in the OP, then be patient: he's an unusually busy person.


----------



## afunyun

add me









Did some cable management earlier but it's still a lil messy:


----------



## Greenie

no close-up of the cable management, because it was horrible ^^
(Just glad i managed to get it all behind the back side and the case closed)

Because i had to mount the cooler before placing it in the case, I didn't manage to screw one motherboard holder in (near the cooler).
So it's hanging a bit loose there :s

First own assembly, and it's still all working so I'm happy


----------



## tyg3r741

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afunyun*


add me









Did some cable management earlier but it's still a lil messy:


















hey nice 10/10


----------



## tyg3r741

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenie*



































no close-up of the cable management, because it was horrible ^^
(Just glad i managed to get it all behind the back side and the case closed)

Because i had to mount the cooler before placing it in the case, I didn't manage to screw one motherboard holder in (near the cooler).
So it's hanging a bit loose there :s

First own assembly, and it's still all working so I'm happy










I like the mouse pad.. got one too








10/10


----------



## sweffymo

I dropped a grenade on the top of my case and dented the mesh...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
If you've already followed the instructions in the OP, then be patient: he's an unusually busy person.

randomly saw that post... yah quite busy. i look in here every so often but just to quickly browse to see how you people have managed to use this case. been busy all over summer.. havent had much time off







i wanna graduate already !!! Gimme my B.A. in Biological Sciences already !!!

in other words, yup. >_> i need to update soon tho.. im pretty sure quite of few people getting impatient with my slowness >.<"


----------



## jmdacey

Here are some pics of my newly completed rig. Took me approx 3hrs to get the cable management the way I wanted it. The OCZ memory cooler was fitted after I took these pics. I have been inspired by all the other "modders" in this thread. Enjoy


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmdacey*


Here are some pics of my newly completed rig. Took me approx 3hrs to get the cable management the way I wanted it. The OCZ memory cooler was fitted after I took these pics. I have been inspired by all the other "modders" in this thread. Enjoy


Nice job! Are you using the NZXT PSU extensions? IF so, how are they working out?

Also, to any owners of the 690 II - Does anyone get a buzzing noise when a fan is mounted in front of the HDD cage? I am guessing it is the mesh and filter that cause this.


----------



## jmdacey

Yes I am using the NZXT PSU extensions for both the 8pin and 24 pin motherboard cables. I had to use them to get the cable management the way it is otherwise these 2 cables wouldn't reach from behind the m/board. I am really happy with them as they are individually sleeved - the quality is top notch!


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Also, to any owners of the 690 II - Does anyone get a buzzing noise when a fan is mounted in front of the HDD cage? I am guessing it is the mesh and filter that cause this.


No buzz here, even at 2000 rpm. Is it secured properly? If it's a bit loose, it could be the problem.


----------



## afunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tyg3r741* 
hey nice 10/10

Thanks bro









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Nice job! Are you using the NZXT PSU extensions? IF so, how are they working out?

Also, to any owners of the 690 II - Does anyone get a buzzing noise when a fan is mounted in front of the HDD cage? I am guessing it is the mesh and filter that cause this.

Mine are fine... Though I only mounted it there once to see the cooling performance. Try getting anti vibration mounts?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmdacey* 
Here are some pics of my newly completed rig. Took me approx 3hrs to get the cable management the way I wanted it. The OCZ memory cooler was fitted after I took these pics. I have been inspired by all the other "modders" in this thread. Enjoy

Nice! How is that gigabyte PSU?


----------



## JoshuaaT

I'm waiting for my CM690 to come in the mail.


----------



## jmdacey

Quote:



Nice! How is that gigabyte PSU?


I am really happy with it - has all the cables I need and is modular too. I hadn't heard that Gigabyte made PSU's until I saw this one at my local PC supplier. When I was buying the parts for my PC they didn't have the Corsair PSU I wanted and recommended the Gigabyte one instead. This PSU also has software monitoring for voltages, fan speed, etc. So far so good!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

what would benefit temps more and improve airflow better in the cm690 ii...i have a 120mm intake at the bottom of the case, would it make a difference in anyones experience to move it to the 5.25 bays as an intake blowing towards my ram/mehagalems?

or should i keep the bottom and add the 5.25 fan anyway, or is that overkill?

right now i have 1x120 rear exhaust
1x120 bottim intake
1x140mm intake front
2x140mm exhaust top
2x120 p/p on megahalems

thanks


----------



## saiyanzzrage

also, i have the blue led 140mm cooler master fans at the top, and they are rated at 60cfm, but i kinda have to thibnk they are overstated? i can hardly feel any air at the top of my case when i put my hand there...same for the intake at the front of the case (the stock blut led fan that came with the case)

these are the 140mm fans i have as front intake and top exhaust:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-077-_-Product

should i replace the top and front 140's with some higher cfm 120's? Or are the 140's better because of the bigger surface area of the fan


----------



## saiyanzzrage

anyone? would replacing all my case fans with 120mm higher cfm fans make a better cooling solution?

so, id have:

1x120mm rear exhaust
2x120mm top exhaust (instead of 140mm 60cfm fans i have now)
2x120mm front intake (instead of 1x140mm 60cfm intake)
1x120mm bottom intake (instead of 69cfm 120mm intake)

I am looking to replace all fans with 80cfm antec tricools...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835209011

waste of money? or better coling than the 140mm fans i have linked above now?


----------



## Petey1013

I think getting good quality 140s would make a good choice between cooling/noise. I dont think those CM fans are to bad, and they should be able to move more air at a quieter speed. I just don't know what good options there are at 140mm right now.

I just got a CM 690 II and put a couple of those CM 140s in, and ideally I'd liek to replace all the 120s with 140s since they can be much quieter while still moving air.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petey1013* 
I think getting good quality 140s would make a good choice between cooling/noise. I dont think those CM fans are to bad, and they should be able to move more air at a quieter speed. I just don't know what good options there are at 140mm right now.

I just got a CM 690 II and put a couple of those CM 140s in, and ideally I'd liek to replace all the 120s with 140s since they can be much quieter while still moving air.

yeah, im trying to find some good quality 140mm fans, but the only ones that look good to me are the noctuas and i cant stand the color of them

so, all tricool 120's wont make a difference you think?


----------



## Petey1013

Those tricools kinda suck. Some Scythes would probably be a better option

or some cheap yateloons


----------



## Petey1013

Those NZXT 140s are getting some good reviews, kind of tempted.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petey1013* 
Those tricools kinda suck. Some Scythes would probably be a better option

or some cheap yateloons

can you link me to the yates or scythes you recommend please?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

how are these?

http://www.petrastechshop.com/12scsysstcaf2.html


----------



## saiyanzzrage

well i went ahead and ordered 5 of these fans a few minutes ago:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-058-_-Product

scythe slipstream 120's 1200rpm, 68cfm @ 24db

so, my new setup will be:

2x120mm top exhaust
1x120mm front intake
1x120mm bottom intake
1x120mm rear exhaust
2x120mm push pull gentle typhoons on megahalems

What do you guys think of this? How is my intake/exhaust balance and airflow look


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
well i went ahead and ordered 5 of these fans a few minutes ago:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-058-_-Product

scythe slipstream 120's 1200rpm, 68cfm @ 24db

so, my new setup will be:

2x120mm top exhaust
1x120mm front intake
1x120mm bottom intake
1x120mm rear exhaust
2x120mm push pull gentle typhoons on megahalems

What do you guys think of this? How is my intake/exhaust balance and airflow look

anyone


----------



## PapaSmurf

Overall it sounds fine, but you should also try it with the bottom fan in the 5.25" bay as some people have better results that way. The only way to know for sure is to try it.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Overall it sounds fine, but you should also try it with the bottom fan in the 5.25" bay as some people have better results that way. The only way to know for sure is to try it.

thanks for the reply...i was thinking about trying that, so it sorta creates a windtunnel to my megahalems..

ill try that out and see what happens...thanks


----------



## spiderm0nkey

You guys need to learn how to use the 'Edit Post' button


----------



## PapaSmurf

+1 for that. ^^^


----------



## afunyun

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200048

Honestly, I have 6 of these, and they are the among best fans I have ever owned. Bang for your buck on these is incredible.


----------



## XenoIRC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


well i went ahead and ordered 5 of these fans a few minutes ago:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-058-_-Product

scythe slipstream 120's 1200rpm, 68cfm @ 24db

so, my new setup will be:

2x120mm top exhaust
1x120mm front intake
1x120mm bottom intake
1x120mm rear exhaust
2x120mm push pull gentle typhoons on megahalems

What do you guys think of this? How is my intake/exhaust balance and airflow look


I use the Slipstream "M" for the rear exhaust. It's quiet enough and move's a decent amount of air. It is a sleeve bearing though, so I don't know how well they do when horizontal.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
You guys need to learn how to use the 'Edit Post' button









thats aimed at me i take it, fair enough, i apologize

so i decided to go with the 120mm in the 5.25 bays as intake...to people who are doing this, should i not have 2 top exhaust fans then? would using both allow the top exhaust closest to the 5.25 bays to prematurely exhaust the fresh intake air?


----------



## vinaypro

Is it worth to sell my CM690 for half the rate i bought it for? and buy the CM690 II.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
thats aimed at me i take it, fair enough, i apologize

so i decided to go with the 120mm in the 5.25 bays as intake...to people who are doing this, should i not have 2 top exhaust fans then? would using both allow the top exhaust closest to the 5.25 bays to prematurely exhaust the fresh intake air?

You and Petey


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
thats aimed at me i take it, fair enough, i apologize

so i decided to go with the 120mm in the 5.25 bays as intake...to people who are doing this, should i not have 2 top exhaust fans then? would using both allow the top exhaust closest to the 5.25 bays to prematurely exhaust the fresh intake air?

The top fan closest to the front of the case would indeed exhaust SOME of the air, but like I stated previously YOU NEED TO TRY IT to see what works best for YOUR specific setup. No one here can tell you with 100% certainty what will be the absolute best way to go about because everyones hardware is different. All we can do is provide what ways TEND to work best overall with the caveat that you would need to try them to see which is best for you. This isn't an exact science, it's a matter of trial and error.


----------



## miloshs

How bout making it an intake nad making a shroud for the cool air to go over ram modules... could work if u got the tools/skills/materials to make a shroud. I wanted to do it long time ago, but since im low on tools, and most of the time low on cash i tend to spend it on other things.... like watercooling soon


----------



## xd_1771

I'm going to be leaving this club soon.
Moving on from my CM-690 to a better-looking Lancool. The CM-690 has been a great case for me this past year, but I figure ordering the Lancool is probably the best way to get me a side panel window among other things and it just looks so darn good--


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I'm going to be leaving this club soon.
Moving on from my CM-690 to a better-looking Lancool. The CM-690 has been a great case for me this past year, but I figure ordering the Lancool is probably the best way to get me a side panel window among other things and it just looks so darn good--











Nooooees....traitor









Anyhow your saying goodbye to the case like you bringing it to a funeral









But ok,hope you enjoy your new case soon then


----------



## hodgoes2001

Hi all i just recently re-ran all my cables in my Case.... here is the before and after shots....

Before










After










I think it is a bit of a improvement....

Sata cables are hard to manage due to the fact they come straight off the MB... will be getting a new MB in about 2-3months with the sata ports on the side......

Also so happy i could close the back panel.... so many cables and fans........


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hodgoes2001* 
Hi all i just recently re-ran all my cables in my Case.... here is the before and after shots....

I think it is a bit of a improvement....

Sata cables are hard to manage due to the fact they come straight off the MB... will be getting a new MB in about 2-3months with the sata ports on the side......

Also so happy i could close the back panel.... so many cables and fans........

Muchos improved


----------



## JoshuaaT

Ghetto rigged for now.








Attachment 172851

Attachment 172850

Attachment 172852


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT* 
Ghetto rigged for now.








Attachment 172851

Attachment 172850

Attachment 172852

Looking nice


----------



## JoshuaaT

Thanks. It's far from being done. I just got the case stock earlier today.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hodgoes2001* 
Hi all i just recently re-ran all my cables in my Case.... here is the before and after shots....

Before










After










I think it is a bit of a improvement....

Sata cables are hard to manage due to the fact they come straight off the MB... will be getting a new MB in about 2-3months with the sata ports on the side......

Also so happy i could close the back panel.... so many cables and fans........

better but.....can be even better


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Ordering a windowed 690 II Advanced tomorrow for a customer. Should be interesting.


----------



## afunyun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenie*


no close-up of the cable management, because it was horrible ^^
(Just glad i managed to get it all behind the back side and the case closed)

Because i had to mount the cooler before placing it in the case, I didn't manage to screw one motherboard holder in (near the cooler).
So it's hanging a bit loose there :s

First own assembly, and it's still all working so I'm happy










I just realized you have the exact GPU that I have








Great cooler on it


----------



## Ballz0r84

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...d-ym690-2.html

Here folks

Sort off worklog


----------



## Triggaaar

Hi all

I'm struggling with the airflow using an H70 in a 690ii adv. It started with the simple idea that cool air would go in at the bottom and front, and out at the top an back. My H70 will only fit (usnless anyone can advise otherwise) at the back (top rear fan position) and to keep the correct airflow, it would be set to exhaust.
The first problem I have with this, is that it takes hot air from the GC (using hot air to cool the cpu). So I figured it would be a good idea to have the lower side fan as an exhaust for the GC.
The second problem is that if the top, rear fan is set to exhaust, as originally planned, it will be stealing air from the H70 (ie, they're sat right next to each other, competing for the same air). Since that fan position is half blocked anyway (by the H70) I'm currently leaving it empty (if air comes in, the H70 can use it, if air goes out, I guess the H70 didn't need it).

But this is hardly scientific, and gives me 3 exhausts vs 2 intakes (1 at the bottom, 1 at the bottom front). I could also try and fit an intake fan at the front between the HDDs and DVD, but I'm wondering if anyone has a decent solution with good airflow (mine won't have nice simple airflow).

Thanks


----------



## hodgoes2001

i think you would be able to fit it to the side panel maybe..... but i think u will find that 99% of people with that cooler fit it to the back exhaust anyway....

also are you getting the 690II Advanced with the side window or without??? because the one without has 4 intakes..... one on the back pannel, 2 on the main side panel, and one on the front.....


----------



## eggrolls

does the original CM 690 support mini-itx boards? (planning to build a mini-itx system next and use the CM 690 to hold the parts until I buy a SFF case)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggrolls*


does the original CM 690 support mini-itx boards? (planning to build a mini-itx system next and use the CM 690 to hold the parts until I buy a SFF case)


Interesting question. I know the 690 II does but i don't believe the original does no.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggrolls*


does the original CM 690 support mini-itx boards? (planning to build a mini-itx system next and use the CM 690 to hold the parts until I buy a SFF case)


Unfortunately, it doesn't. Without any modifications, it only supports Micro-ATX and Standard ATX.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggrolls*


does the original CM 690 support mini-itx boards? (planning to build a mini-itx system next and use the CM 690 to hold the parts until I buy a SFF case)


get out the drill
if it works that way


----------



## eggrolls

Thanks guys. Guess I'll have to figure something out when the time comes. I won't be drilling holes in the case


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eggrolls* 
Thanks guys. Guess I'll have to figure something out when the time comes. I won't be drilling holes in the case









Oh. So then go caseless. Just don't go caseless too long, or else by the time you stick it all in a case, you might miss being caseless. Well, unless you have a full-size window on the side of the new case.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh. So then go caseless. Just don't go caseless too long, or else by the time you stick it all in a case, you might miss being caseless. Well, unless you have a full-size window on the side of the new case.









it's amusing how much of a danger that it hehehe


----------



## azianai

finally getting around to posting my pics, still need to find a window panel for this advanced










































All the stock fans were replaced.
In the picture the front is using a Xigmatek Crystal CLF-F1452 Red LED 140mm fan
Rest of the fans (2 on top, rear) are Coolermaster R4 Red LEDs

I have since switched the rear to a Xigmatek Crystal CLF-F1252 Red LEF 120mm fan, and the heatsink fans from sflex to GentleTyphoons 1850RPM


----------



## loop0001

hehehe garfield with the headphones


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh. So then go caseless. Just don't go caseless too long, or else by the time you stick it all in a case, you might miss being caseless. Well, unless you have a full-size window on the side of the new case.









Got that right. I ran my main rig caseless for about 5 years. One of the advantages of living alone and not having any pets to cause problems. Didn't even use a tech station. If I hadn't moved 5 times in 7 months I would probably still be running it like that.


----------



## azianai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


hehehe garfield with the headphones


yeah i dont got a fancy headphone stand, so i use garfield =P


----------



## hodgoes2001

lol i use my halo 3 helmet lol


----------



## danding

lights off:








lights on:


----------



## loop0001

690 is such a great case...but im afraid that i absolutely cant wait to move up to the atcs 840. pls forgive...not really.. want to mod that freaking monster


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danding*












That's quite beautiful!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


That's quite beautiful!


Much like your fingers.

>.>

<.<

just sayn...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Much like your fingers.

>.>

<.<

just sayn...


Lol


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Ogmogmogmomgomgomgmogmomgom cm 690 ii coming in a few hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111``````````` `````


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well i've got the rig together and it all works except the front fan. It uses a molex for power, doesn't it? Pretty sure i plugged it in... and pressing the button at the top to which it is connected (which i've come to know controls the LEDs only somehow?) doesn't change anything.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
well i've got the rig together and it all works except the front fan. It uses a molex for power, doesn't it? Pretty sure i plugged it in... and pressing the button at the top to which it is connected (which i've come to know controls the LEDs only somehow?) doesn't change anything.

no way, the front fan has a 3 pin connector
The molex is for the hot swap sata on top.
The button is only for the LED yeah


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah but all the stock connectors come with a 3-pin to molex adapter/extender all plugged in...


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
yeah but all the stock connectors come with a 3-pin to molex adapter/extender all plugged in...









: dont remember that ...

must have immediately removed them








EDIT:
No They were in a seperate box for me, maybe your adapters are faulty?

Lol just opened up my case, its full of dust >.< Im using all the dust filters... o well


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danding* 
lights off:








lights on:









have watercooled e8400 and just 3.8GHz? Mine on air and 4.2GHz.O/C it more


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


have watercooled e8400 and just 3.8GHz? Mine on air and 4.2GHz.O/C it more


mines watercooled and at 3.8ghz at the moment also. i did have it at 4ghz but there is other things you have to consider. my room stays around 85Âºf during the day and p to 90Âºf at night. lowering the overclock means i can keep the room cooler for a little longer.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

fixed the front fan. I didn't realise it had two cables (lol i just made a funny): one going to the top for the LED control and one for the power. I missed the power one









works fine now. Uploading pics soonish


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
fixed the front fan. I didn't realise it had two cables (lol i just made a funny): one going to the top for the LED control and one for the power. I missed the power one









works fine now. Uploading pics soonish

lol

That is all.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol

That is all.

Agreed


----------



## sanghai2

Ok this is a really noob question, but how do you take out the dust filter in the front panel of the 690 II Advanced so that you can clean it and whatnot?


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanghai2* 
Ok this is a really noob question, but how do you take out the dust filter in the front panel of the 690 II Advanced so that you can clean it and whatnot?

I have the same problem, it doesnt seem removable.

(We are talking about the dust filter infront of the front fan)

My case looks like its on drugs, thats how much dust is on the front fan


----------



## PointBlank

here is my case 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-690-maul.html

I was wandering if any of y'all have put the 80mm fan behind the modo and seen temp drops in the cpu?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PointBlank* 
here is my case
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-690-maul.html

I was wandering if any of y'all have put the 80mm fan behind the modo and seen temp drops in the cpu?

wondering the same myself...newegg has a zalman fan that will fit

but wanted to see if it was worth it...and would it be intake or exhaust?


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
wondering the same myself...newegg has a zalman fan that will fit

but wanted to see if it was worth it...and would it be intake or exhaust?

Tried that but saw maybe 1c temp dropping.









Ps: tried as in then outtake.then took it out cuz of the extra dust intake.

That's my experience with the mobo fan,Maybe someone had different results.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanghai2* 
Ok this is a really noob question, but how do you take out the dust filter in the front panel of the 690 II Advanced so that you can clean it and whatnot?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kodessr* 
I have the same problem, it doesnt seem removable.

(We are talking about the dust filter infront of the front fan)

My case looks like its on drugs, thats how much dust is on the front fan

That filter is not technically removable. I think CM failed as far as the filters on the 690 II are concerned.

To get the filter material out, you need to remove the front panel completely. Unscrew the 4 screws at the bottom to remove the plastic piece. Then carefully bend the 8 metal mesh tabs that go around the filter and hold the front mesh on.
Those tabs will break eventually, so this is not something you should do frequently. It helps to warm the metal before doing so. A hair dryer works well enough.
Honestly, the best way to fix this is to remove the filter material and cover the mesh with pantyhose. That way you can get the dust off fairly easily without taking everything apart.
I took the filters out and just blow the dust out of the machine with my trusty Datavac periodically. The filters get clogged quickly, and as you pointed out, are not very easy to clean.


----------



## sgr215

I haven't noticed any difference with having a 80MM fan in the back mobo slot. I tested both intake/outtake and ran Prime95 Blend and temps were the exact same as if I didn't have a fan there at all.

I've also noticed that a 80MM fan won't even fit in the back mobo slot when using some coolers. For example, when I got my Noctua NH-D14 I noticed the mounting screws overhang the backplate by a decent amount. As such, there's virtually no room for a 80MM fan because of it.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
I haven't noticed any difference with having a 80MM fan in the back mobo slot. I tested both intake/outtake and ran Prime95 Blend and temps were the exact same as if I didn't have a fan there at all.

I've also noticed that a 80MM fan won't even fit in the back mobo slot when using some coolers. For example, when I got my Noctua NH-D14 I noticed the mounting screws overhang the backplate by a decent amount. As such, there's virtually no room for a 80MM fan because of it.

Partly true,according to your manual of the case it does say: 80 x 80 x 15,I believe (cant check it for sure at work atm)









So there is room for a 80 mm fan,and virtually there is space for it,yet you have to look at a slightly thinner fan then the normal standards.









If you had the mounting screws overhanged on the backplate you did something not right.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Partly true,according to your manual of the case it does say: 80 x 80 x 15,I believe (cant check it for sure at work atm)









So there is room for a 80 mm fan,and virtually there is space for it,yet you have to look at a slightly thinner fan then the normal standards.









Just noticed you've got the CM690. The CM690II has an improved design which allows you to install 80x80x25 fans too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
If you had the mounting screws overhanged on the backplate you did something not right.









I respectfully disagree with you there. The NH-D14 is incredibly easy to install and I'm absolutely certain it's installed right. However, with AMD processors it does indeed have four screws that overhang the backplate by roughly 1/4 of an inch, even after using the supplied spacers. This is just enough to make installing the fan impossible on the CM690II. Come to think of it if I really wanted a fan back there I could probably buy shorter screws or longer plastic spacers but it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
Just noticed you've got the CM690. The CM690II has an improved design which allows you to install 80x80x25 fans too.

Yes sir,i have the CM690.
And will be using it for a longer time,great case imo.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215;10797935I*
respectfully disagree with you there. The NH-D14 is incredibly easy to install and I'm absolutely certain it's installed right. However, with AMD processors it does indeed have four screws that overhang the backplate by roughly 1/4 of an inch, even after using the supplied spacers. This is just enough to make installing the fan impossible on the CM690II. Come to think of it if I really wanted a fan back there I could probably buy shorter screws or longer plastic spacers but it's not worth the hassle.

Does the CM690II not having a bracket anymore to mount the fan?..Maybe my mistake
And kept thinking about the CM690,wich does has a mounting bracket for the backplate fan


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Yes sir,i have the CM690.
And will be using it for a longer time,great case imo.









Does the CM690II not having a bracket anymore to mount the fan?..Maybe my mistake
And kept thinking about the CM690,wich does has a mounting bracket for the backplate fan









No problem, it gets confusing because there's a lot of differences between the two judging by pics of the CM690.









The CM690II no longer has a bracket. It attaches directly to the back of the case like so:










The thing is it still gives you VERY little room and the fan almost presses up against the backplate. Due to this the mounting screws get in the way. I had no issue with my S1283 but with the NH-D14 it definitely is a problem. Luckily I see no difference with having a back CPU fan.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm sorry to say it, but the little spot for an 80mm fan behind the motherboard is nothing more than a gimmick to increase the sense of value for this case.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
No problem, it gets confusing because there's a lot of differences between the two judging by pics of the CM690.









The CM690II no longer has a bracket. It attaches directly to the back of the case like so:

The thing is it still gives you VERY little room and the fan almost presses up against the backplate. Due to this the mounting screws get in the way. I had no issue with my S1283 but with the NH-D14 it definitely is a problem. Luckily I see no difference with having a back CPU fan.

I agree with you about having a backplate fan,unless you want a little bit more noise and dust in it
Then you should place it









Thanks for clearing that up,yet i preferred the bracket system,makes things easier

Another reason to stay with my good old CM690


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I'm sorry to say it, but the little spot for an 80mm fan behind the motherboard is nothing more than a gimmick to increase the sense of value for this case.

You got that right.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I'm sorry to say it, but the little spot for an 80mm fan behind the motherboard is nothing more than a gimmick to increase the sense of value for this case.

Agreed!

Offtopic: Damn slow phone internet


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I'm sorry to say it, but the little spot for an 80mm fan behind the motherboard is nothing more than a gimmick to increase the sense of value for this case.

I disagree. I think it would have real value in cooling the back of the board. Dem PCBs can get pretty hot. But boards are designed with no cooling so realistically you might only increase the lifespan or stability.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I disagree. I think it would have real value in cooling the back of the board. Dem PCBs can get pretty hot. But boards are designed with no cooling so realistically you might only increase the lifespan or stability.

But the motherboard is separated from the motherboard tray by stand-offs. The only way it would be noticeably effective to have a fan there is if the back of the motherboard behind the CPU were pressed up against the motherboard tray. But even then it's still just a silly gimmick to help increase sales.

However, having a hole in the motherboard tray behind the CPU might make enough of a difference; especially if that little 80mm fan were blowing onto the back of the motherboard (I am indeed partially referring to the CM 690 II here).

But even then: it's still just a gimmick. I have not seen anyone post in this thread saying, _"Omg, you guys should stick a fan back there! My temps dropped by 5Â°C!"_


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

the fact that it's separated by spacers helps it. That allows air to get between it and the board tray. My point is it's not going to make a difference to your CPU temps. It'll make a difference to motherboard temps, whether that matters or not.


----------



## Xyphyr

My new case. :3

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...-new-case.html


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
the fact that it's separated by spacers helps it. That allows air to get between it and the board tray. My point is it's not going to make a difference to your CPU temps. It'll make a difference to motherboard temps, whether that matters or not.

The supposed purpose of having a fan back there is to help with CPU temps. That's why it's directly behind the CPU, and that's why it's only big enough for an 80mm fan. That's also why they formed a grill into the motherboard tray behind where the CPU is on most motherboards. But even the most powerful 80mm fan blowing directly on that spot isn't going to make enough of a difference to justify the cost of a fan, the noise, and the effort of installing it.

But trust me: I understand that if a very high-powered 80mm fan were blowing through this grill onto the motherboard that the air would hit the motherboard and then spread out behind it. But would that really make enough of a difference to justify putting a fan there?

If I remember correctly, then I think that Cooler Master's intention is for us to have a fan exhausting air from this location instead. They're trying to say that we can maximize the cooling of our CPU by extracting heat away from this part of the motherboard. But doesn't it really make that much of a difference? No, not really. For proof, let's just look at how many people in this club have a fan there. Or, let's look at how many people say _"Omg you guys! I stuck a fan there and my temps dropped quite a bit!"_ That almost never happens because having a fan there doesn't do much at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Hello all, yesterday I received my CM 690II Advanced. When I get home today I will post my pics


----------



## GoLLLum

Hi what are the differences between the 690 and 690II?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoLLLum* 
Hi what are the differences between the 690 and 690II?

Watch this


----------



## GoLLLum

I saw this but this is comparison between the 690II and 690II ADVANCED, it the same thing i've asked for?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoLLLum* 
Hi what are the differences between the 690 and 690II?

Black Interior
Front 140mm fan (instead of 120)
Top 140mm fans (instead of 120s)
GPU Holder
External SATA Dock
+1 HDD Bay
Removable HDD Rack
Dust Filters
WC Holes are bigger.


----------



## GoLLLum

Thank you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoLLLum* 
Hi what are the differences between the 690 and 690II?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Watch this 





That's the difference between the 690 II Advanced and Basic, not the difference between the 690 and 690 II.

The 690 has five 5.25" drive bays while the 690 II has only 4.
The 690 has a gray interior while the 690 II has a black one.
The 690 the buttons and the inputs on the sides while the 690 II has them on the top.
The 690 has no CPU retention plate access hole while the 690 II does.
The 690 II has a Removable 3.5" hard drive rack while the 690 does not.
There might be a few other differences, but those are the main ones.

There are also numerous differences between the 690 II Advanced and Basic and they are covered in the video.


----------



## Tator Tot

Everything I listed was a difference between the 690 & 692.

I forgot the 5.25" Drive difference though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Everything I listed was a difference between the 690 & 692.

I forgot the 5.25" Drive difference though.

No, you listed the differences between the 690 and the 690 II Advanced. The 690 II Basic does NOT have the GPU Holder or the External SATA Dock. . The Advanced comes with three 140mm fans instead of the two 120mm in the Basic, although both have the same 140 fan openings.

Since the OP didn't specify between the Basic and Advanced neither of you provided a complete and accurate answer.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoLLLum* 
I saw this but this is comparison between the 690II and 690II ADVANCED, it the same thing i've asked for?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's the difference between the 690 II Advanced and Basic, not the difference between the 690 and 690 II.

The 690 has five 5.25" drive bays while the 690 II has only 4.
The 690 has a gray interior while the 690 II has a black one.
The 690 the buttons and the inputs on the sides while the 690 II has them on the top.
The 690 has no CPU retention plate access hole while the 690 II does.
The 690 II has a Removable 3.5" hard drive rack while the 690 does not.
There might be a few other differences, but those are the main ones.

There are also numerous differences between the 690 II Advanced and Basic and they are covered in the video.

True, I completely misread his request. Sorry guys. Anyhow, fun video to watch.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
I disagree. I think it would have real value in cooling the back of the board. Dem PCBs can get pretty hot. But boards are designed with no cooling so realistically you might only increase the lifespan or stability.

I have to agree with this.. but again as 2cables mention it might have minimal impact ..

I have one installed as exhaust ..
and you can actually feel the warm air blown out...

but since heat rises I guess the top two fans can also handle that w/out the 80m fan


----------



## sanghai2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
That filter is not technically removable. I think CM failed as far as the filters on the 690 II are concerned.

To get the filter material out, you need to remove the front panel completely. Unscrew the 4 screws at the bottom to remove the plastic piece. Then carefully bend the 8 metal mesh tabs that go around the filter and hold the front mesh on.
Those tabs will break eventually, so this is not something you should do frequently. It helps to warm the metal before doing so. A hair dryer works well enough.
Honestly, the best way to fix this is to remove the filter material and cover the mesh with pantyhose. That way you can get the dust off fairly easily without taking everything apart.
I took the filters out and just blow the dust out of the machine with my trusty Datavac periodically. The filters get clogged quickly, and as you pointed out, are not very easy to clean.

Wow, is it that difficult? I was googling a bit and I came across this: http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=14025

"They are removable, but not as easy as the atcs 840. Specifically speaking of the power supply and the top and bottom of the case, however *the front filters are easy to remove and clean similar if not better than the atcs 840.*"

Anybody else wana chip in with their say?


----------



## realcyberbob

Maybe he meant the ones in the drive bays?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I think it was easy? But I really can't remember because I took the mesh out of the front to replace it with a single mesh panel since I don't use an optical drive. Fairly sure I had more trouble getting the mesh out than the dust filters though.


----------



## torture

Here's mine







Sorry for the lousy photo, I'll take better ones tomorrow.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nothing wrong with that picture.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

The 5.25" bays on the II have individual dust filters on each bay cover.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
The 5.25" bays on the II have individual dust filters on each bay cover.

Same with the I actually.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
Same with the I actually.

What? Removable dust filters on the 5.25" bays of the 690?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
What? Removable dust filters on the 5.25" bays of the 690?

Yes? My CM 690 nVidia edition is sitting next to me and there are most definitely dust filters in there and I didn't put them in coz I don't really care for them.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
What? Removable dust filters on the 5.25" bays of the 690?

I don't know of any CM cases that don't have them. Their 3.5" bay covers also have them.


----------



## loop0001

those little dust filters work a little...but are a bother to be honest.. and not 100% (what is?) better than nothing tho.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Anything much more effective would clog up so quickly that people would need to clean them once a week. I simply hit the outside out the bay covers with a vacuum cleaner to such out the dust every few weeks. Works like a champ.


----------



## loop0001

all this talk is reminding me i need to dust...lol


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanghai2* 
Wow, is it that difficult? I was googling a bit and I came across this: http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=14025

"They are removable, but not as easy as the atcs 840. Specifically speaking of the power supply and the top and bottom of the case, however *the front filters are easy to remove and clean similar if not better than the atcs 840.*"

Anybody else wana chip in with their say?

uhh, bottom front filter is seriously not easy to remove...
the drive bay filters are, and all the other filters, but the filter behind the CM-logo is horrible


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kodessr* 
uhh, bottom front filter is seriously not easy to remove...
the drive bay filters are, and all the other filters, but the filter behind the CM-logo is horrible

how are the drive bay ones easy?
you still got to rip off the front which is also a pain


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


how are the drive bay ones easy?
you still got to rip off the front which is also a pain


the front opens via the gap on the bottom, you just pull it off with 1 hand....

and relatively the drivebay filters are then easier to remove, because after that to remove the bottom one you have to bend some parts of your front...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
how are the drive bay ones easy?
you still got to rip off the front which is also a pain

the front panel is easy as to remove. Easier on the II but still..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
how are the drive bay ones easy?
you still got to rip off the front which is also a pain

The drive bay ones are easier in that you don't need to remove them to clean them unless you only do it once a year. Just take a vacuum cleaner with a hose attachment (something more powerful than a DustBuster) and suck the dust back out the front of the case. You don't even need to remove them if you do this once every month or so (more often if you live in a dustier environment).


----------



## semajha

Anyone using the Corsair H70 having trouble with this case?


----------



## deafboy

Just picked one up as a temp case, for the price these things are certainly solid bases to go from. Lots of potential. Can't wait to start messing with it once I get my main case.

Big -- http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/9281/011hr.jpg

Small --


----------



## TwoCables

Please re-size pics at least a little before posting them. Microsoft Paint does a great job at this. 2592x3888 is just _enormous_.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Please re-size pics at least a little before posting them. Microsoft Paint does a great job at this. 2592x3888 is just _enormous_.

but its so pretty









yeah, even though the forums resize the picture, it can be a problem for people that have internet that loads the pictures really slow

nice clean case though


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Oh lÃ* lÃ*! C'est Ã©norme!

I'm glad there was only one picture to download







Does look nice and clean though.


----------



## deafboy

Sorry fellas, replaced with smaller picture.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *semajha*


Anyone using the Corsair H70 having trouble with this case?


wouldn't call it problems but minor things.

like
I placed 1 fan on the outside like so because I plan to use a 50 mm shroud and 38 mm 3k rmp ultra kaze so i wanted to conserve room on the inside









The top right thumb screws can't go in since having the fan on the outside doesn't allow panel to line up with the hole



















It still closes so it's not the end of world I guess but only secured by the bottom thumb screw.

Edit: Also I had to loosen up the mobo to get the piece that goes under the mobo in place because the opening underneath the mobo was too small by about 1/4"


----------



## jorgerp86

I have a quick question, I have three loud Cooler Master R4 fans in my case and I'm going to buy a fan controller. Unfortunately I dont have spare drive bay space. Can I just get a 3.5 controller and stick inside where the HDD sits?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorgerp86*


I have a quick question, I have three loud Cooler Master R4 fans in my case and I'm going to buy a fan controller. Unfortunately I dont have spare drive bay space. Can I just get a 3.5 controller and stick inside where the HDD sits?


umm I wouldn't see why not, you'll probably have to find a way to bolt it in though.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorgerp86*


I have a quick question, I have three loud Cooler Master R4 fans in my case and I'm going to buy a fan controller. Unfortunately I dont have spare drive bay space. Can I just get a 3.5 controller and stick inside where the HDD sits?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


umm I wouldn't see why not, you'll probably have to find a way to bolt it in though.


It'll be trickier in the advanced since it doesn't have a slot for it in the 5.25" bays. Tbh, I'm cutting a hole at the top were the holes are for water cooling tubes and mounting mine in there. Doesn't bother me if its sticking out the back. I pretty much never have to use it except for when I go into a game and then quit.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kodessr*


but its so pretty









yeah, even though the forums resize the picture, it can be a problem for people that have internet that loads the pictures really slow

nice clean case though










Even on my fast connection, it's still annoying to have to wait for an image to download which is over 3MB and also stored on a slow server.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Even on my fast connection, it's still annoying to have to wait for an image to download which is over 3MB and also stored on a slow server.


Yeah I know, I don't find it annoying, it loads really fast for me.
And if it loads slower, its just another tab Im waiting for


----------



## PapaSmurf

And please take into consideration that not everyone has unlimited bandwidth. There are still a LOT of people on a tiered service plan who pay for the amount of actual bandwidth they use or have caps in place with their service. Grossly oversized pics like that really screw them over.

And a large segment of society are still stuck with a 56k dialup, even in these forums. A good amount of those people have no option for a higher speed connection. That's why one should NEVER post an image larger than 800 x 600 if at all possible. Since it only takes about 5 seconds to resize an image down to that size it is NEVER necessary to do so. If an image larger than that does become necessary due to the amount of detail necessary a link to the full size image should be provided rather than embedding the actual oversized image in the post. Image Resizer Powertoy CLone can resize an image in a couple of clicks and is only a 1.2meg (32bit) or 355k (64bit) download. NO ONE who spends time posting in forums should be without it or something similar.

Remeber, that just because YOU have no problems with grossly oversized images doesn't mean that others don't. It's rude to behave that way.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I'd have to agree. I know that some people do it by accident, but it's a bit inconsiderate to not resize images. I always make the longest side of my images 1000px. Not too small that you can't see details but not too large that it takes a while to load. I think it's a good size in general too


----------



## runeazn

i've got a cm 690




































































Spoiler: This is what happend 5 hours after receiving :)



http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn283/runeazn/c7452533.jpg


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jorgerp86* 
I have a quick question, I have three loud Cooler Master R4 fans in my case and I'm going to buy a fan controller. Unfortunately I dont have spare drive bay space. Can I just get a 3.5 controller and stick inside where the HDD sits?

If you have or can get an old dead Floppy drive pull it apart and use the shell of it to mount the 3.5 Fan controller to it, then mount into the HDD slides, Did one like that for someone a while ago worked out fine too,


----------



## Chicken Patty

Five hours after seeing daylight, now it's painted and modded







Good job


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
i've got a cm 690




































































Spoiler: This is what happend 5 hours after receiving :)



http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn283/runeazn/c7452533.jpg




































































why did you get the 690, should have gotten the 692


----------



## PapaSmurf

Maybe they needed the extra 5.25" drive bay. Or maybe they got a better deal on the 690. Or maybe they just liked it better.

But was it really necessary to quote and repost ALL of the images? Not everyone has unlimited bandwidth or a high speed connection as has been brought up NUMEROUS times.


----------



## Fuujahouin

cm690 adv ii


----------



## Chicken Patty

Nice shots. Here's a updated pic of my CM 690 II Advanced. Just awaiting some more WC parts to get the loop setup. I had just placed the lower radiator there for plotting purposes.


----------



## TwoCables

Please stop leaving the images in the quotes!!! It's especially irritating when your reply is just a single short sentence!

I apologize, but some of the servers these pictures are hosted on take forever to load.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Please stop leaving the images in the quotes!!! It's especially irritating when your reply is just a single short sentence!

I apologize, but some of the servers these pictures are hosted on take forever to load.

A very BIG +1 on that one.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Please stop leaving the images in the quotes!!! It's especially irritating when your reply is just a single short sentence!

I apologize, but some of the servers these pictures are hosted on take forever to load.

Don't apologise... You've done nothing wrong at all! Too many inconsiderate people these days who aren't thinking about those of us with lesser bandwidths.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Don't apologise... You've done nothing wrong at all! Too many inconsiderate people these days who aren't thinking about those of us with lesser bandwidths.









It's a result of the ENTITLEMENT generation. They actually believe that rules don't apply to them, only to others. They only care how things affect themselves. No one else's feelings matter to them in the least. This is bullcrap of course, but that is the attitude of an EXTREMELY large part of society born since the mid 1970's. I find it more telling that Moderators of some forums allow such conduct to continue. The problem with them is that a large percentage of them are just as bad and have absolutely no concept of what it means to actual be a Moderator and don't take their responsibilities seriously enough.


----------



## Ellis

I can has membership?









Sorry for the kinda rubbish picture


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can HAVE a membership if you go to the very first post in this thread and follow the specific instructions for joining.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You can HAVE a membership if you go to the very first post in this thread and follow the specific instructions for joining.

I know how to spell.

Done, anyway.


----------



## Tomiger

Ordered the windowed side panel and switch out the window; wasn't gonna deal with that ugly fan grill.


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^ Just saw this post over at TPU, rig looks great bro.


----------



## TwoCables

Whoa. I love how reactive that liquid is to the light! Nice!


----------



## loop0001

very bright! must be a strong mixture...


----------



## Tomiger

Distilled water with no color, just blue UV tubing

I guess that look is the result of the tubing and the flash from the camera and reflection from the window, though it is still pretty nice.

I just can't seem to get a 100% accurate picture with my camera hah.

This is as accurate as I can get, with my webcam haah


----------



## TwoCables

Oh, it's the tubing! Of course! My bad.


----------



## PapaSmurf

UV tubing will do it everytime.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I can has membership?









Sorry for the kinda rubbish picture









finally got it huh?
congrats


----------



## TwoCables

At least he didn't get a regular CM 690. That's so old school.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Finally got the 8-pin CPU power extension. I like not having one fat wire crossing over the entire system.








Cable management is ridiculously easy with this case.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


At least he didn't get a regular CM 690. That's so old school.










lolwut?

Nothing wrong with a regular CM 690


----------



## loop0001

just cut it UUUUUUPPP!


----------



## Ellis

Personally I much prefer the 690 II, but of course it is all down to personal taste


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Personally I much prefer the 690 II, but of course it is all down to personal taste










Indeed


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Personally I much prefer the 690 II, but of course it is all down to personal taste









yep
get the original to cut it up
II Adv to do a clean mod


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*











Ordered the windowed side panel and switch out the window; wasn't gonna deal with that ugly fan grill.


omg, thats exactly what my case is going to look like once i get the xspc kit!

cant wait for it to get back in stock...

how are your fans on the rad? pushing in from the top of the case only?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

sorry 690 II owners but the stock location of the front fan is ugly! Wish they would move it down a bit.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


sorry 690 II owners but the stock location of the front fan is ugly! Wish they would move it down a bit.


Eh? You can move it down. There are 2 sets of holes for fan mounting in that front panel. It can be just below the 5.25" bays, or it can be just above the bottom of the case.

EDIT: Unless of course you already knew that but are not feeling 'active' enough/can't be bothered to do anything about it


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Eh? You can move it down. There are 2 sets of holes for fan mounting in that front panel. It can be just below the 5.25" bays, or it can be just above the bottom of the case.

EDIT: Unless of course you already knew that but are not feeling 'active' enough/can't be bothered to do anything about it










yeah i know the stock location that people leave it in in pics bothers me though


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


yeah i know the stock location that people leave it in in pics bothers me though










Lol okay


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just recently replaced my (on the brink of death) Zumax 600W PSU with the lovely Antec True Power New 650W. I think it sort of ruined the blacked out theme of my case though, and I'm not sure I want to void the warranty just yet to fix that. It's mostly the red modular cable socket that doesn't flow. It would be easy enough to paint it black, but again, the warranty thing. One plus is that the 24 pin and 8-pin cables actually have enough length to run behind the motherboard tray. I wish all the cables were modular though, except the 24 and 8 pin. I couldn't get a descent pic, it's too early in the morning and not enough light yet. I'll get a better one after school. I think I will redo the cable management then as well. And I purposely have the PSU "upside-down" to remove an airflow dead spot in my case. It doesn't make much a difference though so I will probably flip it around when I redo the cables. You guys think it would be a big risk to void the warranty? I trust the Antec PSU will last, but it would suck to sleeve it up and then have it fail on me.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chicken Patty

You should get one and lower the fan on it. What we need is someone to do it and we'll follow.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


You should get one and lower the fan on it. What we need is someone to do it and we'll follow.










first thing I did was put that fan lower....
looks better and gives slightly better airflow to the mobo.


----------



## so_bad

MY AMD system:


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *so_bad* 
MY AMD system:
...

move the front fan down, it looks more awesome.
Your HDD's dont need the cool air









For the rest; hot hot hot hot hot








I have the same Graphics Card, except with custom cooler, does your cooler make much noise?


----------



## so_bad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kodessr* 
move the front fan down, it looks more awesome.
Your HDD's dont need the cool air









For the rest; hot hot hot hot hot








I have the same Graphics Card, except with custom cooler, does your cooler make much noise?

Hi!

I will put more 1x 140mm on top, and 2x 120m bottom. So, I'm down my 1x 120mm front fan.

No, my HIS 5850 is almost inaudible (idle 30% fan).

Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty

I've just been lazy to move my fan down


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Mine has been lying in pieces in my wardrobe for about 6 or 7 months now. I ripped the fans out as soon as I got it


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Mine has been lying in pieces in my wardrobe for about 6 or 7 months now. I ripped the fans out as soon as I got it









What's happening with your mod? I have it bookmarked but there's been no progress for a while...

It was looking good so far


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
What's happening with your mod? I have it bookmarked but there's been no progress for a while...

It was looking good so far









Long story short there was a death, a family member walked out, got the flu twice, had a 7.1 earthquake and have been working on assignments for the last 2 months







Definitely haven't forgotten about it though. It's the only thing that motivates me to get through all this rubbish. Slowly sanding all the pieces of the case so I can get it powdercoated.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Long story short there was a death, a family member walked out, got the flu twice, had a 7.1 earthquake and have been working on assignments for the last 2 months







Definitely haven't forgotten about it though. It's the only thing that motivates me to get through all this rubbish. Slowly sanding all the pieces of the case so I can get it powdercoated.

Aah I'm sorry, sounds like you're having a very tough time at the moment








Hope things get better for you though, and good luck with getting the case painted!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Aah I'm sorry, sounds like you're having a very tough time at the moment








Hope things get better for you though, and good luck with getting the case painted!

Thanks and yes, it has certainly been pretty lame!


----------



## Chicken Patty

wish things get better for you spiderm0nkey


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Thanks


----------



## saiyanzzrage

hey all, just ordered an xspc rasa all in one kit with a 5.25 bay mounted res/pump combo and a 240mm rad...

Im thinking of mounting the rad at the top of the case and doing push/pull 120x25mm fans set in exhaust..will this work without modding the case?

the push fans would be in the case on the rad, the rad attached to the top of the case...and then the pull fans on top right under the mesh roof?


----------



## Ballz0r84

This club has to be waken up again.









pic maybe?,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Long story short there was a death, a family member walked out, got the flu twice, had a 7.1 earthquake and have been working on assignments for the last 2 months







Definitely haven't forgotten about it though. It's the only thing that motivates me to get through all this rubbish. Slowly sanding all the pieces of the case so I can get it powdercoated.

First of all,My condoleance.

Hope luck & life will go up for you again soon,Because i sure do wanna see your 690 finished


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Long story short there was a death, a family member walked out, got the flu twice, had a 7.1 earthquake and have been working on assignments for the last 2 months







Definitely haven't forgotten about it though. It's the only thing that motivates me to get through all this rubbish. Slowly sanding all the pieces of the case so I can get it powdercoated.

I'm sorry to hear, I hope everything works out well for your family.









I have been reading this thread for a long time and eventually I decide to join on board and bump some post here as well. It's been quite interesting to read your posts so I could not resist asking some advice, no matter what.
I'm considering going for water cooling for my setup on my old CM690, but I'm not sure what would be best solution rad vise?







First I'm thinking of buying one quad rad and mounting it on back of my case, not sure is it good to go with with two dual rads and try to mount it inside, on on top and other (maybe) instead of disc cage? What do you guys suggest? How much and which rads could you put in or out when you think of cm 690?
Thank you.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

@Gorki: pretty clean. I like it. what the fruit is that thing at the bottom next to the PSU lol


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


@Gorki: pretty clean. I like it. what the fruit is that thing at the bottom next to the PSU lol


i believe that is a Donkey plushi...


----------



## Tomiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


omg, thats exactly what my case is going to look like once i get the xspc kit!

cant wait for it to get back in stock...

how are your fans on the rad? pushing in from the top of the case only?


I have 2x 1900rpm fans on the top, pulling air in from the case and through the radiator, and then out, so yeah. They are mounted in between the top mesh and the case itself, if that makes sense; they are not mounted inside the case, since they wouldn't fit. The only thing that sucks about this case is you're really limited to your radiator selection, unless you can remove the bottom 4 harddrive bays and put something there.

Other than that, this was a breeze to install water cooling in, even if it was my first time.

And about the fan placement in the front. I dunno, I don't really get that picky about it. I might try to lower it and see how it looks, but to be honest, it's too small of a detail for me to really worry about.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
@Gorki: pretty clean. I like it. what the fruit is that thing at the bottom next to the PSU lol

Thanks T3h_Ch33z_Muncha, I like it clean. I'm still thinking what to do with rads, how much and what is the best way to put those. I doubt it's possible to fit more than two dual rads inside maybe one triple and dual on the bottom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
i believe that is a Donkey plushi...

Yes it's donkey from Shrek movie.







lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and here is another one with side panel on.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I replaced my PSU in the meantime but donkey is still there ...








Next think on upgrade list is water cooling and new graphic card.


----------



## Raoul

Well, I swapped to a CM 690 II Advanced too, have had several cases now (M59, Fractal R2, P193), and I kinda like this the most!








Need to do some work tho:
- Sleeving all fugly cables.
- Custom window in original sidepanel (with nice clean plexi instead of the acryl stuff).
- Cable management will be improved a lot when I start sleeving.

System:
Asus P7P55D-PRO
4GB Kingston DDR3 1333MHz
i5 750 @ 3.6GHz (Corsair H70)
MSI GTX460 Cyclone @ 825/1900
Samsung F3 1TB
CM Silent Pro Gold M600

Temps, I stressed GPU with furmark and CPU with IBT, so you guys can check out mix/max temp:








Fans are running real low rpm at the moment (using Scythe Kaze Q), so temps of CPU are a bit higher then normal, normally around 52 celcius max.

Some pics of build:


----------



## ledouague

Hi all, this is my 1st post on overclock.net, I've been looking around for a while and I have been doing quite a long mod on two cm 690 cases, but it's not finished, so should I do a kind of worklog or just wait till I finish ad post the result,
Anyway here are some pics to give u an idea of what I'm talking about, hoping that u'll like it


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yay you posted your system here too


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledouague* 
Hi all, this is my 1st post on overclock.net, I've been looking around for a while and I have been doing quite a long mod on two cm 690 cases, but it's not finished, so should I do a kind of worklog or just wait till I finish ad post the result,
Anyway here are some pics to give u an idea of what I'm talking about, hoping that u'll like it












Impressive.


----------



## loop0001

ha!! 690 stacked! gj gj


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i think ledouague wins the award for originality lol


----------



## ledouague

Glad u liked it and here is hwo it's used to be


----------



## AK-47

I kinda just threw everything in the case to test them. still need a lot of cable management and also to install 2 25mm shrouds for my h70 and install the UK3K's


----------



## loop0001

ggaaahhh to many bright lights... gj tho.. please please clean up the cables!!! lol


----------



## tombom

I'm in. Just got a new case with the 690. I like it. The hard drive management is way better than the cm590.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tombom*


I'm in. Just got a new case with the 690. I like it. The hard drive management is way better than the cm590.


Traitor...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


Traitor...











Jealouser!

...or something


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Jealouser!

...or something


The Centurion 590 has better cooling than the original CM 690. I'm quite satisfied with my case.

Yeah, I know this is the wrong place to criticize the CM 690...
*Puts on flamesuit*


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


The Centurion 590 has better cooling than the original CM 690. I'm quite satisfied with my case.

Yeah, I know this is the wrong place to criticize the CM 690...
*Puts on flamesuit*


Oh you wanna go? I bet my life the 690 can fit more fans (especially with modding) than the 590.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Oh you wanna go? I bet my life the 690 can fit more fans (especially with modding) than the 590.










Prove eet!!!

You know, without modding, the CM 690 is only built for 7 fans, like the 590. Without modding, they're limited to the same amount of fans. Of course, the bottom fan in the CM 690 is far more useful than the 80mm behind the mobo in the 590, so you've got an advantage without modding. But with modding...









EDIT: NOOOOO! You have an 80mm behind the mobo too







You win this round, but I'll be back!


----------



## Gorki

ledouague that is really one nice stacked cm690 which would solve all my problems.








It's really great specially if your going for water cooling.








Do you have more pics with system inside?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ledouague*


Hi all, this is my 1st post on overclock.net, I've been looking around for a while and I have been doing quite a long mod on two cm 690 cases, but it's not finished, so should I do a kind of worklog or just wait till I finish ad post the result,
Anyway here are some pics to give u an idea of what I'm talking about, hoping that u'll like it










Nice work dude, good idea. Can't wait to see the final result. I actually forgot I was even in the 690 thread anymore at first. I was like, "Hey, what case is that?!" and then realized it was two 690 frankenstiened together. What are your plans with it? Watercooling I imagine? What kind of hardware will you be using?


----------



## ledouague

thanks for all your comments guys,
Yes basically what I wanted to do is add a WC system, but lets face it, you can not do a proper build due to the lack of space, and was really found of the case, so with a friend we started thinking about it














so we came with this idea

I'll have an Rampage 3 Extreme with an I7 930.
I'll buy A Koolance waterblock for the CPU, EK for the mobo with an XSPC RX360 
I already have a CF 5850 + 8800 gt, I don't think that I will watercool the GPUS, hat dod you think guys.

Anyway here's the link for my worklog have fun

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post10963044


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ledouague*


thanks for all your comments guys,
Yes basically what I wanted to do is add a WC system, but lets face it, you can not do a proper build due to the lack of space, and was really found of the case, so with a friend we started thinking about it














so we came with this idea

I'll have an Rampage 3 Extreme with an I7 930.
I'll buy A Koolance waterblock for the CPU, EK for the mobo with an XSPC RX360 
I already have a CF 5850 + 8800 gt, I don't think that I will watercool the GPUS, hat dod you think guys.

Anyway here's the link for my worklog have fun

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post10963044


With the case being that big now, I would surely want to, eventually, watercool as much as I could: GPUs, NB, and CPU would be nice. But I know budget is not always allowing of such things, so what I though might be a nice idea to fill out the space below the GPU's is to grab some massive two-or-three slot air coolers for both the GPUs. Then stuff the 360 rad, pump, and PSU into the bottom compartment. And get a nice tube res and mount it somewhere in the remaining space of the main compartment, or top part of the case. Just some ideas, though I am sure you have a ton of your own. Have fun with the build man.


----------



## ledouague

Cheers for u're fast reply Aaron, basically yes I will put the PSU and Rad into the "watercase" that how I call it














as well as the pomp.
I will also put 2 plexi windows on both side panels to show off







, I already ordred some awesome sleeving and cable management clips and screws and I have other surprises I don't want to reveal everything















however as u said i wont spend too much money on WC so i'll focus on the CPU and mobo for now


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ledouague*


Cheers for u're fast reply Aaron, basically yes I will put the PSU and Rad into the "watercase" that how I call it














as well as the pomp.
I will also put 2 plexi windows on both side panels to show off







, I already ordred some awesome sleeving and cable management clips and screws and I have other surprises I don't want to reveal everything















however as u said i wont spend too much money on WC so i'll focus on the CPU and mobo for now


Sweet, be checking in to see the completed version. Cheers dude.


----------



## 12Cores

Picked up a 5750 last week - playing my first game ever on the PC(Mass Effect 2) - Running everything on high at a resolution of 1920 x 1080 - this thing never gets over 70c amazing -I don't think I will ever go back to console gaming

My cpu is water cooled and never gets over 45c not too concerned about killing it($79) - but is it normal for the cpu to run at 100% when playing this game?

Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *12Cores* 
Picked up a 5750 last week - playing my first game ever on the PC(Mass Effect 2) - Running everything on high at a resolution of 1920 x 1080 - this thing never gets over 70c amazing -I don't think I will ever go back to console gaming

My cpu is water cooled and never gets over 45c not too concerned about killing it($79) - but is it normal for the cpu to run at 100% when playing this game?

Thanks

Absolutely!


----------



## semajha

Anyone wanna post pics of their rear side panel?







I'm trying to get an idea on how to organize my cables.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *semajha* 
Anyone wanna post pics of their rear side panel?







I'm trying to get an idea on how to organize my cables.

Just stuff them back there.


----------



## semajha

Haha, my ocd won't allow it! I know it's not really important to organize cables back there but I'd still like it to look nice.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *semajha* 
Haha, my ocd won't allow it! I know it's not really important to organize cables back there but I'd still like it to look nice.

I appreciate your passion for it and your love for your rig, but why not put all of your effort into making sure the interior (the visible part through a side panel window) is perfect? Won't you get exhausted trying to make both areas perfect and organized?


----------



## semajha

Who said I wouldn't?







I have the interior almost just right, but I got all those wires poking out through the back. So your telling me every cm 690 owner just shoves the cables through the back without organizing it? If so... I are ashamed! jp.. but serious, anyone?


----------



## loop0001

lemme do some digging brb!

here we go



















done this 3-4 times now


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *semajha* 
Who said I wouldn't?







I have the interior almost just right, but I got all those wires poking out through the back. So your telling me every cm 690 owner just shoves the cables through the back without organizing it? If so... I are ashamed! jp.. but serious, anyone?









Some people don't care and some do.

When I managed my cables for the first time, I had a goal of making everything perfect. I wanted it to look perfect both behind the motherboard try as well as inside the case where it _really_ mattered. But I found that I only had enough energy to really only care about the visible interior. However, that allowed me to put 100% of my effort into it. I think the end result is that even though it looks like spaghetti behind my motherboard tray, it looks immaculate inside the case.

Plus, when I take pictures of my case, nobody is going to see behind the motherboard tray.









However, I still appreciate and respect your love and passion to not just make it look perfect inside, but also behind the motherboard tray!


----------



## ledouague

here's a pic of my previous rig hope it help you



and a bonus


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


Picked up a 5750 last week - playing my first game ever on the PC(Mass Effect 2) - Running everything on high at a resolution of 1920 x 1080 - this thing never gets over 70c amazing -I don't think I will ever go back to console gaming

My cpu is water cooled and never gets over 45c not too concerned about killing it($79) - but is it normal for the cpu to run at 100% when playing this game?

Thanks


Yeah, it's normal. BTW, if you liked ME2 you should go to the Mass Effect 2 Discussion and Screenshot Thread.

Also, on topic, when I get my new mobo I will post a picture or 2 of my case again.

Wait, I forgot what thread I am posting in... I don't need to be on topic...


----------



## KG363

for the back wires, I just use duct tape


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


for the back wires, I just use duct tape










Really huh?


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
for the back wires, I just use duct tape









i dont trust duck tape on my comp... so i drilled like 50 holes thru my motherboard and used a few dozen zip ties lol


----------



## antig24

Here's my mess. The front looks great tho.


----------



## jedi304

Hey folks, just sharing my colorful rig,







:

CM 690 II Advanced



Sorry, I don't have a pic of the whole rig with the SLi attached already:


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jedi304* 
Hey folks, just sharing my colorful rig







:

CM 690 II Advanced

Sorry, I don't have a pic of the whole rig with the SLi attached already:


Looking good


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Looking good









Nice mod yourself on your link too.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jedi304* 
Nice mod yourself on your link too.









Thank you good sir!


----------



## rchads89

Hi guys bought another pc and i have a coolermaster 690II window edition this time







( Last time was a cm690)

Here are some pics (not the best)


----------



## YangerD

Would you guys consider this a downgrade so to speak from a HAF 932? I'm really thinking hard about switching cases as I am having some dust problems on the 932. Don't get me wrong, it's a great case and very spacious but I simply don't need all that room for my setup. I also find the 690ii advanced very good looking with the all black interior as well. Not to mention, the half tower would also save me some needed space in my room.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Would you guys consider this a downgrade so to speak from a HAF 932? I'm really thinking hard about switching cases as I am having some dust problems on the 932. Don't get me wrong, it's a great case and very spacious but I simply don't need all that room for my setup. I also find the 690ii advanced very good looking with the all black interior as well. Not to mention, the half tower would also save me some needed space in my room.


I don't see it as a downgrade tbh,though i have the first gen of the CM690,i hear a lot good stories about the CM690 II


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
I don't see it as a downgrade tbh,though i have the first gen of the CM690,i hear a lot good stories about the CM690 II

I think if I can sell my HAF 932 AMD Edition and have that cover the cost for a new 690ii Advanced I would do it.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
I think if I can sell my HAF 932 AMD Edition and have that cover the cost for a new 690ii Advanced I would do it.

And probably have some cash left over


----------



## loop0001

dust management is pretty much the same in the 690 as in the haf.. just gotta keep on top of it and keep cleaning. i got sick of it and took extra steps against the dust..










have those 2 filters and 2 more on the bottom for the psu and bottom fan..
i clean out the filters every 2 weeks and do a quick spray down with compressed air.

dust will always be there to clean


----------



## rchads89

Does anyone know how thick the 80mm fan needs to be for the back near the cpu backing plate? would a 25mm 80mm fan work ?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Does anyone know how thick the 80mm fan needs to be for the back near the cpu backing plate? would a 25mm 80mm fan work ?

I believe max is 25mm.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
I believe max is 25mm.

indeed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

On the original 690's you need a 15mm thick fan. While you MIGHT be able to get a 25mm in a 690-2, it takes more work to get the side panel closed so a 15mm is the recommended size.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Honestly we've come to the conclusion that there's no point to the 80mm backside fan. It might have some theoretical decrease in board temps but no real life CPU drops


----------



## PapaSmurf

^^ Agreed ^^

Several years ago I tried an experiment with a different case. I cut a cpu retention bracket access hole in the mobo tray that was app 125x125mm and placed an 80cfm 120mm fan in the side panel. Tried it blowing in and also blowing out. Even with all of that air movement there was only a 2C drop in temps on an Opty 165 oc'd to 3.1GHz. If that's all the difference an 80cfm fan makes, how much could a measly 20 to 25 cfm 80mm fan make?


----------



## Chicken Patty

It's probably not worth it. The case IMO has good enough airflow, no need for that back fan.


----------



## rchads89

Alright didnt think they was much point.

Tomorrow im going to try and hide more cables only problem is there is **** loads of cables on this corsair 850 psu... I tend to stuff them all through the back but nearer the hdd bay gap. So im going to try and get them closer to back board on the right hand side. Dunno how though but i will try lol.

On the CM690 II Advanced has anyone noitced there PSU vibrating and making noisers the case is really bad for it!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Alright didnt think they was much point.

Tomorrow im going to try and hide more cables only problem is there is **** loads of cables on this corsair 850 psu... I tend to stuff them all through the back but nearer the hdd bay gap. So im going to try and get them closer to back board on the right hand side. Dunno how though but i will try lol.

On the CM690 II Advanced has anyone noitced there PSU vibrating and making noisers the case is really bad for it!

I don't have that issue.


----------



## rchads89

I did but solve it with some rubber stick tape to go around the edge of the psu









Anyway can anyone tell me the difference between the cm690II lite to the advanced?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The basic versions comes with 2 120mm case fans while the advanced comes with 3 140mm fans, although both have the same amount of fan openings.

The Basic also doesn't have the GPU bracket or the external SATA dock. See this












for more information about the differences between them.


----------



## rchads89

To be honest even with looking at that video i have no idea which one mine is i dont know if its the lite or the Advanced.

How can i tell :s


----------



## PapaSmurf

There isn't a "lite" version, just a Basic and Advanced. Look at the very top. If it has a SATA hard drive dock it's the advanced. Otheerwise it's the Basic. It isn't that difficult to tell the difference. Shouldn't take more than 5 seconds to tell.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Alright didnt think they was much point.

Tomorrow im going to try and hide more cables only problem is there is **** loads of cables on this corsair 850 psu... I tend to stuff them all through the back but nearer the hdd bay gap. So im going to try and get them closer to back board on the right hand side. Dunno how though but i will try lol.

got a drill? drill holes in the mobo tray and use some zip ties. works like a charm!


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


There isn't a "lite" version, just a Basic and Advanced. Look at the very top. If it has a SATA hard drive dock it's the advanced. Otheerwise it's the Basic. It isn't that difficult to tell the difference. Shouldn't take more than 5 seconds to tell.


well they is a cover on that bit your on about that says X-DOCK on it so i take it i have the advanced then ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes. You have the Advanced if you have the X-Dock.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Yes. You have the Advanced if you have the X-Dock.


Alright anything else i can check for just so am sure it is the advanced one

And how do i take apart half of the hdd cage so i dont have so much blockage


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Alright anything else i can check for just so am sure it is the advanced one

And how do i take apart half of the hdd cage so i dont have so much blockage










If it has that, it's the advanced. To remove the HDD cage there is some screws on the bottom, might be covered by the dust filter and some on the back of the cage itself.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


If it has that, it's the advanced. To remove the HDD cage there is some screws on the bottom, might be covered by the dust filter and some on the back of the cage itself.


Right ok, The dust filter is shocking never stays in right anyway.

I will get that cage off tomorrow as i can see it improving the airflow from the front fan


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Right ok, The dust filter is shocking never stays in right anyway.

I will get that cage off tomorrow as i can see it improving the airflow from the front fan










That was the first thing I did since I have a rad down there anyways. Check out my project log in my signature so you can see some pics of the case and stuff. It's not water cooled yet, I was just test fitting the radiator in the bottom.


----------



## ledouague

Hi guys, I will use a vandal botton, but really don't know where to pu it in my mod, I don't want to mess with the front faÃ§ade, so any help or idea will be more than welcome


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ledouague*


Hi guys, I will use a vandal botton, but really don't know where to pu it in my mod, I don't want to mess with the front faÃ§ade, so any help or idea will be more than welcome










Try putting in the upper side


----------



## jpyumul

Hey guys! I'm sure it's been discussed here somewhere. I decided to use the fan on my window panel as an exhaust. Dusts builds up faster on my graphics gard and motherboard. Front and bottom filters are awesome. It takes 2-3 weeks before they turned whitish







.

Some might advise to add filter if you want to use it as intake. But for me it is fine as an exhaust and will compliment the front, hdd cage and bottom intake fans.


----------



## ledouague

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Try putting in the upper side









I like ur idea, but what do u think about that :


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledouague* 
I like ur idea, but what do u think about that :

I like your idea too







,Though you have to drill the hole complete out for the switch.Because behind that plate are something like plastic ribs.Sorry i dont know the name of it exactly







& don't have picture of it.

*Edit:* You can get that plate of by removing 2 screws on the inside of the front bezel


----------



## ledouague

That's what I'm gonna do cheers bro


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledouague* 
That's what I'm gonna do cheers bro

Good luck mate!









Following your mod already,so looking forward to some more nice pictures


----------



## loop0001

such a low spot on the case... unless you have that on top of your desk..gonna be a small bother using a switch on the very bottom of the case..


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
such a low spot on the case... unless you have that on top of your desk..gonna be a small bother using a switch on the very bottom of the case..

It makes a very good foot switch if you keep it on the left side of your desk...


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
It makes a very good foot switch if you keep it on the left side of your desk...









different thought but sounds cool have fun man and post pics!


----------



## ledouague

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
such a low spot on the case... unless you have that on top of your desk..gonna be a small bother using a switch on the very bottom of the case..

I hear you, so what do you reckon then? what about on the left side between the 2 cases or somewhere near the HDD, knowing that i will put a plexi windows ans add a hole ??

And I wont put on a desk it's HUGE














I tried it yesterday









anyway cheers guys for your help and ideas keep it this way


----------



## TwoCables

A vandal button? What's yours going to look like? Will it be a power button?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpyumul* 
Hey guys! I'm sure it's been discussed here somewhere. I decided to use the fan on my window panel as an exhaust. Dusts builds up faster on my graphics gard and motherboard. Front and bottom filters are awesome. It takes 2-3 weeks before they turned whitish







.

Some might advise to add filter if you want to use it as intake. But for me it is fine as an exhaust and will compliment the front, hdd cage and bottom intake fans.

Whoa! 2-3 weeks?! That sucks! I used to think I had fast dust build-up, but not anymore! Now I think mine is incredibly slow!

But yeah, some of us have changed it to an exhaust fan because it ended up providing superior cooling. However, this wasn't true for everyone who experimented with it.


----------



## M00NIE

Small update form me. First 2 pics be4, second 2 after.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
A vandal button? What's yours going to look like? Will it be a power button?

Whoa! 2-3 weeks?! That sucks! I used to think I had fast dust build-up, but not anymore! Now I think mine is incredibly slow!

But yeah, some of us have changed it to an exhaust fan because it ended up providing superior cooling. However, this wasn't true for everyone who experimented with it.

It's about the same time frame for the dust to collect on the rad at the bottom of my case too


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
It's about the same time frame for the dust to collect on the rad at the bottom of my case too









Y'know what, I bet if I lived in an apartment then I'd probably have dust building up that quickly too.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Y'know what, I bet if I lived in an apartment then I'd probably have dust building up that quickly too.









That's my problem here also..


----------



## TwoCables

Do you all live in an apartment too?


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Do you all live in an apartment too?


Yup..Nothing wrong with it,but the dust is forcing me to clean filters/case/rad every 2 weeks

*Edit:*Funny you mentioned it actually,Before i moved in my new appartement i didn;t had it so much..And yes we vacuum every day here


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Y'know what, I bet if I lived in an apartment then I'd probably have dust building up that quickly too.









I don't live in an apartment though... Maybe the dust situation is just different overseas. Dunno.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I don't live in an apartment though... Maybe the dust situation is just different overseas. Dunno.

Nah. I just remembered that I have a friend who lives in the poorer part of the city (which people in St. Paul Minnesota call "The East Side"), and he has extremely fast dust build-up.

He just lives in a residential area, in a house. So I guess it either depends on the neighborhood, or the building.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I live in an apartment and with my systems running 24/7 I only need to clean them out once every couple of months. But mine has a newer heating and AC unit which does a much better job of filtering the air than other apartments I've lived in. The house I used to live in was at the edge of town with a farmers field right across the street. I had to clean my systems out every week or two during the summer due to the amount of dust that was stirred up over there.


----------



## mcnabbmc

Advanced Edition! Sorry for the messy cables behind my computer


----------



## TwoCables

Here's a rotated version:


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledouague* 
I hear you, so what do you reckon then? what about on the left side between the 2 cases or somewhere near the HDD, knowing that i will put a plexi windows ans add a hole ??

And I wont put on a desk it's HUGE














I tried it yesterday









anyway cheers guys for your help and ideas keep it this way









i would agree with the other guy that a button on the top would be better placed. tho i dont have a real good suggestion for you. sry


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you don't want to cut out the front bezel you might consider putting it in one of the drive bay covers.


----------



## ledouague

thank you guys for your input







I just had an idea, what about near the usb port on the top panel


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledouague* 
thank you guys for your input







I just had an idea, what about near the usb port on the top panel









OI!

I told you that before!























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Try putting in the upper side


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M00NIE* 
Small update form me. First 2 pics be4, second 2 after.

Very good job on the cable tidy can i just ask how the hell does your side panel fit on?

Ive been trying to cable tidy today and i just cant get my side panel on does anyone have some tips on cable tidying? As its not really that simple for a noobie like me!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Very good job on the cable tidy can i just ask how the hell does your side panel fit on?

Ive been trying to cable tidy today and i just cant get my side panel on does anyone have some tips on cable tidying? As its not really that simple for a noobie like me!

How much effort have you tried in getting it back on?

With my CM 690, I have to lay the case on the floor with the IO panel side facing me. Then I have to place the panel onto the case so that those tabs line up with their holes. After that, I use the entire length of my forearms all the way from my elbows to my finger tips and apply downward pressure on top of the panel where those tabs are while simultaneously sliding the panel into its final position. But while I'm doing this, I'm also using my fingers to keep the center pushed down so that it slides underneath that edge without getting caught.

After this, the panel is on and only has a slight bulge, but it's secure all around the edges.

So yeah, when there are tons of cables back there, it takes much more effort to get the panel back on. But it can be done.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
How much effort have you tried in getting it back on?

With my CM 690, I have to lay the case on the floor with the IO panel side facing me. Then I have to place the panel onto the case so that those tabs line up with their holes. After that, I use the entire length of my forearms all the way from my elbows to my finger tips and apply downward pressure on top of the panel where those tabs are while simultaneously sliding the panel into its final position. But while I'm doing this, I'm also using my fingers to keep the center pushed down so that it slides underneath that edge without getting caught.

After this, the panel is on and only has a slight bulge, but it's secure all around the edges.

So yeah, when there are tons of cables back there, it takes much more effort to get the panel back on. But it can be done.


Hi bud,

Always helpful as always









Is there only way you could post a pic up on how you have layed out your cables on the back as i have chunky power connectors and there so hard to actually fit behind there









That would be great if you have a pic thanks!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Hi bud,

Always helpful as always









Is there only way you could post a pic up on how you have layed out your cables on the back as i have chunky power connectors and there so hard to actually fit behind there









That would be great if you have a pic thanks!

I didn't put any effort into the way I have my cables organized in the back. I just stuffed them back there and made sure that I had minimized the amount of cables that were on top of each other.

After that, I just forced the side panel back on like I explained and bam; it's on. But yeah, it requires effort and it's probably my least favorite task when it comes to cleaning my computer.

Now I have two wide lines of grease that I can sometimes see in the right light that is along the two edges of the panel where those tab things are. But that's because I have sometimes worked on my computer before taking a shower in the morning.







However, I'm only pointing this out so you can have a better understanding of how to get the panel on. Pressure needs to be applied along almost the entire length of the panel on both edges so that none of the tabs are left out (so that each one gets inserted).

So, just put more effort into it.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I didn't put any effort into the way I have my cables organized in the back. I just stuffed them back there and made sure that I had minimized the amount of cables that were on top of each other.

After that, I just forced the side panel back on like I explained and bam; it's on. But yeah, it requires effort and it's probably my least favorite task when it comes to cleaning my computer.

Now I have two wide lines of grease that I can sometimes see in the right light that is along the two edges of the panel where those tab things are. But that's because I have sometimes worked on my computer before taking a shower in the morning.







However, I'm only pointing this out so you can have a better understanding of how to get the panel on. Pressure needs to be applied along almost the entire length of the panel on both edges so that none of the tabs are left out (so that each one gets inserted).

So, just put more effort into it.









Yeah i did put alot of effort into it as i bent the pin on a power connector lol









Anyway i think coolermaster should of given us noobs more room


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Yeah i did put alot of effort into it as i bent the pin on a power connector lol









Anyway i think coolermaster should of given us noobs more room









Yeah, there are many people who have complained about that ridge on the edge of the motherboard tray. That's where my bulge is concentrated. But heh, I don't care.









So how on earth did you bend a pin?


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Yeah, there are many people who have complained about that ridge on the edge of the motherboard tray. That's where my bulge is concentrated. But heh, I don't care.









So how on earth did you bend a pin?

Well ... i gave it some elbow grease brother then lifted panel off and i seen this connector completely ****ed woops


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Well ... i gave it some elbow grease brother then lifted panel off and i seen this connector completely ****ed woops

So are you saying that you applied pressure somewhere in the middle of the panel? Like, where the cables are?


----------



## rsfkevski

Not meaning to interrupt you guys from your discussion, but I've got a budget of $50 and I'm seriously considering the Refurb CM690 (Original) from CM Store for $40. Would this be a wise investment, or are there better cases for the money?


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
So are you saying that you applied pressure somewhere in the middle of the panel? Like, where the cables are?

Yeah i think i may have done it right over the top of the cables lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Not meaning to interrupt you guys from your discussion, but I've got a budget of $50 and I'm seriously considering the Refurb CM690 (Original) from CM Store for $40. Would this be a wise investment, or are there better cases for the money?

That would be an excellent choice if it fits your needs. Please note that if your budget is only $50 you won't be able to afford it though. Shipping is going to be about $20 which will bring the total to around $60. But that would still be a fairly good deal.

Amazon is a good place to look for cases as most come with free shipping.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Not meaning to interrupt you guys from your discussion, but I've got a budget of $50 and I'm seriously considering the Refurb CM690 (Original) from CM Store for $40. Would this be a wise investment, or are there better cases for the money?

Whoa! There's no better case for _that_ amount of money! Go for it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Yeah i think i may have done it right over the top of the cables lol

Next time, only apply pressure along the two edges of the panel where those tab things are. Never apply pressure anywhere else unless you see a need for it (such as the center on the edge so that the entire edge can slip underneath the edge of the case that is near the front).


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa! There's no better case for _that_ amount of money! Go for it!

Next time, only apply pressure along the two edges of the panel where those tab things are. Never apply pressure anywhere else unless you see a need for it (such as the center on the edge so that the entire edge can slip underneath the edge of the case that is near the front).

Alright i will Give it a good go tomorrow.

Annoying thing also is i have TWO i think there ide drives you know were you have to use big fat cable plug it in your motherboard then into the drives.

May look into some sata ones or something as they took up loads of room!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Alright i will Give it a good go tomorrow.

Annoying thing also is i have TWO i think there ide drives you know were you have to use big fat cable plug it in your motherboard then into the drives.

May look into some sata ones or something as they took up loads of room!

I can speak from personal experience here: upgrading from IDE to SATA provides a noticeable performance improvement. I upgraded from a 7200 RPM IDE drive to a 7200 RPM SATA drive and noticed a difference right away.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I can speak from personal experience here: upgrading from IDE to SATA provides a noticeable performance improvement. I upgraded from a 7200 RPM IDE drive to a 7200 RPM SATA drive and noticed a difference right away.

Sorry mate, i ment cd drives







my bad


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Sorry mate, i ment cd drives







my bad

It's almost the same performance boost, except you only notice it when you're using the optical drives. hehe


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's almost the same performance boost, except you only notice it when you're using the optical drives. hehe









totally agree. plus with having 2 sata drives instead of 2 ide with one slave drive lets you use both at once!

great boost in performance. go for it man


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's almost the same performance boost, except you only notice it when you're using the optical drives. hehe









Ok dude.







i will try and get more cables tidy tomorrow and report back with a picture


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Not meaning to interrupt you guys from your discussion, but I've got a budget of $50 and I'm seriously considering the Refurb CM690 (Original) from CM Store for $40. Would this be a wise investment, or are there better cases for the money?

i got mine for 40 off craigslist best case ever
not ugly like a haf
elegant like a tj07 but cheaper and smaller


----------



## rsfkevski

Ok....what mods are recommended in order for this case to really shine. Please, nothing too extravagant as I am absolutely broke at the moment.

Paint = not necessary as it won't have a window.
Fans = already have 6 - CM R4 Blue (Do I need more?)
Fan Controller = already have Sunbeam 4-fan Blue/Red LED's

Other than what I have already planned to do...any other suggestions?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Ok....what mods are recommended in order for this case to really shine. Please, nothing too extravagant as I am absolutely broke at the moment.

Paint = not necessary as it won't have a window.
Fans = already have 6 - CM R4 Blue (Do I need more?)
Fan Controller = already have Sunbeam 4-fan Blue/Red LED's

Other than what I have already planned to do...any other suggestions?

If you've got the original CM 690, most people have a tendency to chop out all the plastic honeycomb mesh. I personally want to take it one step further and cut out all of the metal honeycomb mesh too for improved airflow and noise levels. In my old CM 690 (I have an Advanced too) I cut a small chunk out of the ridge on the mobo tray to make routing the cables and putting the side panel back on a bit easier and I also drilled a hole in the bottom of the 5.25" bay to help route the fan cables in a more tidy manner too.

These cases really don't need a lot of work to perfect them, if any depending on who you talk to


----------



## semajha

My first pc build...


























Ended up not getting any ssds or cd drive..







Cable management is harder than I thought. I'm not too happy with the cabling results but it'll do I guess... All I need now is disco ball and my rig is complete.


----------



## TwoCables

Feel free to re-route the SATA cables so that they don't go in front of the motherboard tray at all.


----------



## semajha

Probably will do that... You were right though, I tried so hard to keep the back clean and tidy but at the end I wanted to say fack this shet.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Feel free to re-route the SATA cables so that they don't go in front of the motherboard tray at all.

What do you mean?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
What do you mean?

The SATA cables for the hard drives can be unplugged and then rerouted so that when you're looking at the case like the first picture, you don't see the cables going into that hole, behind the motherboard tray, and then out the upper hole to be plugged in.

So when looking at the case like you are when you're looking at the first picture, you see the cables coming from the hard drives, and then they disappear behind the motherboard tray and then appear through the upper cable management hole so that they can be plugged in.

Being "in front of the motherboard tray" means being inside the case and therefore they are visible through a side panel window (if there is one). Being "behind the motherboard tray" means being hidden behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The SATA cables for the hard drives can be unplugged and then rerouted so that when you're looking at the case like the first picture, you don't see the cables going into that hole, behind the motherboard tray, and then out the upper hole to be plugged in.

So when looking at the case like you are when you're looking at the first picture, you see the cables coming from the hard drives, and then they disappear behind the motherboard tray and then appear through the upper cable management hole so that they can be plugged in.

Being "in front of the motherboard tray" means being inside the case and therefore they are visible through a side panel window (if there is one). Being "behind the motherboard tray" means being hidden behind the motherboard tray.

gotcha, yeah that would be better.


----------



## ledouague

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
OI!

I told you that before!























lol, my bad dude I tought u meant the upper part of the front, so probleme solved I'll put it there cheers


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *semajha* 
My first pc build...


























Ended up not getting any ssds or cd drive..







Cable management is harder than I thought. I'm not too happy with the cabling results but it'll do I guess... All I need now is disco ball and my rig is complete.

That looks awesome man.

Were are you cd drives? lol and were are all your chunky power blocks.

Dunno how people make it look that tidy imo


----------



## semajha

^ Thank you.

No cd drives yet... Waiting for black friday to pick a blu ray burner/combo drive.


----------



## realcyberbob

I've seen that computer somewhere


----------



## iandroo888

O_O over 2million views O_O u guys good *clap clap*


----------



## Outcasst

Add me for the II Advanced please


----------



## semajha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *realcyberbob* 
I've seen that computer somewhere









hmm, funny.. your name looks quite familiar as well.







I think i've seen laptop posting on this forum too. lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
That looks awesome man.

Were are you cd drives? lol and were are all your chunky power blocks.

Dunno how people make it look that tidy imo

It's easy to make it tidy when you really *want* to.


----------



## flipv6

.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The amount of noise has more to do with the choice of fans than it does the case itself.


----------



## flipv6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The amount of noise has more to do with the choice of fans than it does the case itself.

Yeah, I've learned that from all of the threads. But like I said, if the GT's don't please my ears, I'm going to have to consider a different case.


----------



## semajha

^Please keep us updated with that. My case sounds like a freaking vacuum cleaner right now... Then again, I'm running my push/pull fans at high rpms. I plan on getting the ap-15s if they ever come back in stock.


----------



## flipv6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *semajha* 
^Please keep us updated with that. My case sounds like a freaking vacuum cleaner right now... Then again, I'm running my push/pull fans at high rpms. I plan on getting the ap-15s if they ever come back in stock.

I got you!

Man, October seems like the longest month, waiting for these damn AP15's to be restocked.


----------



## jedi304

How come mine is so quiet? LOL I'm running a push/pull config with CoolerMaster R4s on my Megashadows. I barely hear anything.


----------



## semajha

I think it's because i'm using the corsair stock fans with my H70 and they're running at a little over 2000 rpms.. I'd turn em down, but I don't know how lol


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's easy to make it tidy when you really *want* to.

Hehe, Yep i got a **** loads of cable ties im going to work on the case tomorrow. I may report back with a picture if i think its good enough for one


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Hehe, Yep i got a **** loads of cable ties im going to work on the case tomorrow. I may report back with a picture if i think its good enough for one









Cool. Just make sure you take care of things first like eating, showering and whatever else because I think that once you start trying to manage cables, you may find that you won't want to stop.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Cool. Just make sure you take care of things first like eating, showering and whatever else because I think that once you start trying to manage cables, you may find that you won't want to stop.








































J/k, on a serious note though, yeah it's so time consuming to yet entertaining. I can spend all damn day doing some CM work.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 






























J/k, on a serious note though, yeah it's so time consuming to yet entertaining. I can spend all damn day doing some CM work.









Indeed!

When I started managing my cables, I had intended on just doing a quick and simple job. But one thing led to another, and before I knew it, I was doing an extremely thorough job that took more than a few hours! I kept having moments where I thought I was finished only to continue seeing new ways that I could improve it.

But the end result was awesome.


----------



## yakuzapuppy

I went in to get rid of a month's worth of dust earlier. Wound up re-doing my cable management entirely


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Indeed!

When I started managing my cables, I had intended on just doing a quick and simple job. But one thing led to another, and before I knew it, I was doing an extremely thorough job that took more than a few hours! I kept having moments where I thought I was finished only to continue seeing new ways that I could improve it.

But the end result was awesome.









Yeah, that's exactly how it happens. I also love the end result.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yakuzapuppy* 
I went in to get rid of a month's worth of dust earlier. Wound up re-doing my cable management entirely











That's very clean. Love it!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

the V6GT does look so good in a 690 II lol


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The basic versions comes with 2 120mm case fans while the advanced comes with 3 140mm fans, although both have the same amount of fan openings.

The Basic also doesn't have the GPU bracket or the external SATA dock. See this 



 for more information about the differences between them.

I'm pretty sure the advanced has 2 blue led 140 mm fans(front and top) and one black 120 mm fan(back)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AK-47* 
I'm pretty sure the advanced has 2 blue led 140 mm fans(front and top) and one black 120 mm fan(back)

i'm pretty certain it's just the front fan that has the LED.


----------



## TwoCables

Instead of making guesses or just going by memory, why not look at something like this:

http://www.coolermaster.com/product....category_id=19

Scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
i'm pretty certain it's just the front fan that has the LED.

And I guess you're right


----------



## torture

New photos:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torture* 
New photos:

Nice.

If you go into the User CP and click on the Add System link on the left hand side you can enter in your system information there and save your actual Sig space for other information.


----------



## Scout.-

Hi !!, first post







... i want to join the club. My rig:

No hardware right now, but im gonna buy this:

i5 650 + 4gb OCZ Flex 2000MHZ + 5770 vapor x Crossfire + GA-H57M-USB3

Pics:


















PD: Sorry for my bad english


----------



## jpyumul

^ Nice yellow trim. I was thinking the same at first but decided to go orange instead.


----------



## miloshs

I love you guys, but seriously lot of ya need to clean some rooms


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
I love you guys, but seriously lot of ya need to clean some rooms


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scout.-* 
Hi !!, first post







... i want to join the club. My rig:

No hardware right now, but im gonna buy this:

i5 650 + 4gb OCZ Flex 2000MHZ + 5770 vapor x Crossfire + GA-H57M-USB3

Pics:

PD: Sorry for my bad english









It might be because it's been a long day, but how/where is your rad in your case? Looks sweet by the way.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

damn there's some nice rigs lately lol


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *torture*


New photos:


if you use only 2 drives why dont you just remove the hd rack thing below it to get some air moving in there?


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scout.-*


Hi !!, first post







... i want to join the club. My rig:
Pics:










PD: Sorry for my bad english











Welcome to the Dark side,Cookies are on the left.
Well,what a great taste of colour you have.









Just a comparison,here is my baby

















lol,

Can also be found here.

Now paint the front feet and the chrome stripes







j/k









Other then that,Good looking rig dude


----------



## Gorki

Nice work *Ballz0r84*

+Rep!

Can someone throw me a bone please? I'm not sure how many rads is possible to mount internally (with and without mods)? My last option is mounting it outside. I like it clenan and hidden if that is possible. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorki*


Nice work *Ballz0r84*

+Rep!

Can someone throw me a bone please? I'm not sure how many rads is possible to mount internally (with and without mods)? My last option is mounting it outside. I like it clenan and hidden if that is possible. Any ideas? Thanks.


Thanks dude,Now for the answer on your qeustion.

1 x 120 rad on the 120mm fan hole near the Mobo 1 120 mm rad on the 120 mm intake on the bottom of the case ,1 x 240 rad above the mobo (need thinner rad to place it there),With a bit modding you can place 2 fans under the upper bezel (removing the honeycomb) i believe.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorki*


Nice work *Ballz0r84*

+Rep!

Can someone throw me a bone please? I'm not sure how many rads is possible to mount internally (with and without mods)? My last option is mounting it outside. I like it clenan and hidden if that is possible. Any ideas? Thanks.


you can have 2x 120 rads in the back and in the front if you dont use 3 of the cd slots, this is no mod

with mod you can possible have a 240 rad on top also, this will need cutting of the plastic design bits and maybe also cutting holes into the metal honeycomb, so you can stick the bottom portion of a fan into the case
as even after cutting off the plastic there is still room needed to get the 25mms to work, i think the top is like 22mm btw the mesh and the metal case


----------



## ledouague

You can easily fit a 360 rad on the top with some modifications


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Thanks dude,Now for the answer on your qeustion.

1 x 120 rad on the 120mm fan hole near the Mobo 1 120 mm rad on the 120 mm intake on the bottom of the case ,1 x 240 rad above the mobo (need thinner rad to place it there),With a bit modding you can place 2 fans under the upper bezel (removing the honeycomb) i believe.

Yes that would be the _cleanest_ solution, and for thinner I would probbably need to use Switys?







further more...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
you can have 2x 120 rads in the back ...

We are talking about placing it outside if I got it right? Ifthat is the case, even triple would fit fine.








Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
...and in the front if you dont use 3 of the cd slots, this is no mod

Actually I was thinking the same thing since I only need place for one HDD and optical drive. Everything else can go out if you ask me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
...with mod you can possible have a 240 rad on top also, this will need cutting of the plastic design bits and maybe also cutting holes into the metal honeycomb, so you can stick the bottom portion of a fan into the case
as even after cutting off the plastic there is still room needed to get the 25mms to work, i think the top is like 22mm btw the mesh and the metal case

And I was about to go with XSPC rads with GT ap-15, and XSPC rads are thinner than Swifty. Well you got me thinking now...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledouague* 
You can easily fit a 360 rad on the top with some modifications









Yes I know that but I don't want to loose my usb ports on top of the case?








BTW you did great job with your Cm 690 xl mod! Congr.


----------



## mushrooshi

Cut out a window


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
Yes that would be the _cleanest_ solution, and for thinner I would probbably need to use Switys?







further more...
We are talking about placing it outside if I got it right? Ifthat is the case, even triple would fit fine.








Actually I was thinking the same thing since I only need place for one HDD and optical drive. Everything else can go out if you ask me.
And I was about to go with XSPC rads with GT ap-15, and XSPC rads are thinner than Swifty. Well you got me thinking now...








Yes I know that but I don't want to loose my usb ports on top of the case?








BTW you did great job with your Cm 690 xl mod! Congr.









i meant you can have the 120mm size rads in the case having 2 of them, like the h50

where one is in the back and on is in the cd area


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
>Snip<

Cut out a window

like the window


----------



## hodgoes2001

Just an update on my Cable management

Originally










Fix it up a bit










Now with new motherboard with horizontal Sata Ports


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quite an improvement.


----------



## DON'T GET HIT BY A CAR!

oh i have mine modded with the side window paint and now the dvd drive!


----------



## loop0001

page 335


----------



## mushrooshi

60 second exposure = secks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 

60 second exposure = secks









Outstanding. That's the way to do it for a pic like that. +1 for that one.


----------



## Chicken Patty

@hodgoes

Looks much better with the new cable management. Great job.

here's what mine looks like now.

It's getting water cooling soon so the rad is installed just for plotting purposes.


----------



## Ballz0r84

@ Hodgoes2001
Looking much better









@ Mushrooshi & Chicken Patty

Lookin good!!


----------



## hodgoes2001

Thanks all.. i would be able to get it better with a modular PSU..... lol... but oh well.... such is life

@ Mushrooshi & Chicken Patty

Nice work


----------



## Chicken Patty

Thanks guys, still got lots of work to do, but for now it's not looking bad at all. :toast:


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Just re-did my cable management with my cm690. Not much of an improvement =/

My biggest issue is that distance between the motherboard tray and the right side panel of the case make it hard for me to fit all the cables from my non-modular PSU.

This is the second mid tower case I've owned, but do full size towers have more room behind the mobo tray to route cables?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Thanks guys, still got lots of work to do, but for now it's not looking bad at all. :toast:

Great build! Gotta love the 5970!
They should have called it Behemoth instead of Hemlock.


----------



## Icchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*











60 second exposure = secks










how/where/how much? did you get that side pane?


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icchy*


how/where/how much? did you get that side pane?


Made by himself


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icchy*


how/where/how much? did you get that side pane?


self made, the one that cm sells is some weird shape with a fan hole


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Great build! Gotta love the 5970!
They should have called it Behemoth instead of Hemlock.


It's a 5870 actually... Thanks.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


It's a 5870 actually... Thanks.










Really?! hum, well, anyway... I need some sleep.

Great build nevertheless!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*









Really?! hum, well, anyway... I need some sleep.

Great build nevertheless!










The 5870 is pretty huge, not sure what the size difference is from it and the 5970.

...and thanks once again.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


The 5870 is pretty huge, not sure what the size difference is from it and the 5970.

...and thanks once again.










Yeah, but its usually easy to tell one from the other by the gpu "bracket" showing on the back of the card (the 5870 have just one, of course). Also I didn't think about the case, the CM-690 only fits a 5970 on the lower slots, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## rchads89

Does anyone know were i can get cm690II spares from? Im from the UK and i just need 1 front blank as im taking a cd drive out thats it lol


----------



## Chicken Patty

@ulver

Yeah true.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


Welcome to the Dark side,Cookies are on the left.
Well,what a great taste of colour you have.









Just a comparison,here is my baby

















lol,

Can also be found here.

Now paint the feet and the chrome stripes







j/k









Other then that,Good looking rig dude
























I think you too are required to get these: Mushkin Enhanced - Radioactive

These are by far the MOST sexy mushkin's ever.














This alone is enough to turn your case into a nuclear powerplant!









Great looking cases mates.


----------



## Enfluenza

i have a *cough* unmodded*cough* CM690 II basic!
i'll post a pic soon








once my Asetek LCLC comes in!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
i have a *cough* unmodded*cough* CM690 II basic!
i'll post a pic soon








once my Asetek LCLC comes in!

Give us a sneak peek at least


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Give us a sneak peek at least









ok..
i'll take a better pic some time when i have more time lol
also, my cable management sucks. i'll fix that once i get more time...
still cant wait for the WC unit








my CPU idles at 38ÂºC! unacceptable! it used to idle at 21 when it was a dual core @ stock









i'll take more pics soon in a different setting. i still have my baby wallpaper up. too lazy to take it down.
it sucks.
anywho, enjoi


----------



## Chicken Patty

It looks nice dude, just some better cable management whenever you decide to stop being lazy and then the WC unit and you're set.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


ok..
i'll take a better pic some time when i have more time lol
also, my cable management sucks. i'll fix that once i get more time...
still cant wait for the WC unit








my CPU idles at 38ÂºC! unacceptable! it used to idle at 21 when it was a dual core @ stock









i'll take more pics soon in a different setting. i still have my baby wallpaper up. too lazy to take it down.
it sucks.
anywho, enjoi










It honest to god reminds me of a spaceship. (I mean that in the most awesome way possible too







)


----------



## Chicken Patty

It's the cooler and those top LED's/fans


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


It's the cooler and those top LED's/fans










Along with the shroud on the video card and the heatsinks on the board too


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


I think you too are required to get these: Mushkin Enhanced - Radioactive

These are by far the MOST sexy mushkin's ever.














This alone is enough to turn your case into a nuclear powerplant!









Great looking cases mates.











Hmmm looks hot indeed,Maybe a idea for the next inside overhaul of my rig










Thanks dude


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Along with the shroud on the video card and the heatsinks on the board too









Yeah, it looks pretty darn nice.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Thought you guys could be interested in seeing the most recent development in my project build. Finally got a chance to finish bending the front mesh panel. Should look pretty nice once painted black


----------



## Chicken Patty

Yeah, once black it should look really good. Good job bending it into place heh.


----------



## hodgoes2001

I would love to do the same... only i would make mine blue to go with the rest of my cooling...


----------



## ears1991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Thought you guys could be interested in seeing the most recent development in my project build. Finally got a chance to finish bending the front mesh panel. Should look pretty nice once painted black









cant wait to see this, going to look sick!


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## Scout.-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
It might be because it's been a long day, but how/where is your rad in your case? Looks sweet by the way.

Im using a cm aquagate viva rad... i know, its small but is the best I could buy







.. im selling the watercooling becouse im gonna buy a TR 120 black, i think its more pretty









@Ballz0r84 nice rig!..better than mine


----------



## onnetz

Just got my cm 690 II advanced in the mail today. Of course its the wifes day off so have to wait til tomorrow to transfer everything over.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scout.-* 
Im using a cm aquagate viva rad... i know, its small but is the best I could buy







.. im selling the watercooling becouse im gonna buy a TR 120 black, i think its more pretty









@Ballz0r84 nice rig!..better than mine









Nah dude







You're inside and the case complete looks sweet !

very nice work


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scout.-* 
Im using a cm aquagate viva rad... i know, its small but is the best I could buy







.. im selling the watercooling becouse im gonna buy a TR 120 black, i think its more pretty









@Ballz0r84 nice rig!..better than mine









I think your rig looks great, I just thought I was going crazy as I was looking for a rad and couldn't see where you jammed it. So the rad actually is seated in a PCI slot? Never seen that before.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
ok..
i'll take a better pic some time when i have more time lol
also, my cable management sucks. i'll fix that once i get more time...
still cant wait for the WC unit








my CPU idles at 38ÂºC! unacceptable! it used to idle at 21 when it was a dual core @ stock









i'll take more pics soon in a different setting. i still have my baby wallpaper up. too lazy to take it down.
it sucks.
anywho, enjoi









Nice mate, got all the perks there, only thing i would change is that cpu cooler to a nice H50







just for general neatness


----------



## siqo

I upgraded my mobo and cpu cooler.
old mobo+cooler
















new mobo








result








result with ccfls


----------



## alansg




----------



## TwoCables

Please re-size your images. They are way too big.









Try reducing them down to 25% of their original size using Microsoft Paint.

*Edit:* I'm still waiting for them to download.

*Edit 2:* It took nearly 5 minutes (just under). But that's the way Image Shack is sometimes.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Agreed. Not everyone has unlimited bandwidth and/or a fast connection. You need to limit your images to 800 x 600 (1024 x 768 at the very most). Download Image Resizer PowerToy Clone to make resizing images easy. Posting 5 images totaling app 14 megs total in size is unconscionable and rude. There wasn't anything in any of those images that warranted posting grossly oversized images like that that couldn't be seen in five 800 x 600 image that would be 660kb total. Even at a marginally oversized 1024 x 765 the total would only have been about 880kb. This is especially bad when one links the images from a slow server like ImageShack, PhotoBucket, or any of the other free image hosting sites instead of uploading them directly to the OCN servers.


----------



## hodgoes2001

try uploading them to Google picasa... it is what i do.. it resizes them for you


----------



## HOTDOGS

How do I remove the Drive bay covers on the CM690 II Advanced?


----------



## mitchbowman

there is a little tab on ether side of each cover
just push them out (towards the outer edge) and the cover will pop out the back


----------



## HOTDOGS

Really they flex and have white plastic stress marks. I don't want to snap them.


----------



## mitchbowman

nah that is all you have to do
try pushing the plate on the front side at the same time


----------



## HOTDOGS

Also what kind of fan should I be getting for the top of the case to go with the OEM one? What specific fan is the OEM one? Are the OEM ones any good or quiet?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yeah i bent one of the covers trying to force it out without realising the tabs were there. Easily fixed though


----------



## HOTDOGS

I know this is really weak but could I see a video? I really don't want to risk damaging my case!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TATERTOTS* 
I know this is really weak but could I see a video? I really don't want to risk damaging my case!

You are joking right? The only way you are going to damage the case taking the drive bay covers out is if you exert a LOT of force or they were already damaged when you got it. If you are really that worried about it find someone with more experience to remove them for you. My grandson could remove them without damaging them when he was 4 years old so it isn't that difficult.


----------



## Chicken Patty

If you are doing it right, it comes out with little force, so little it won't damage it. If you see you have to apply a lot of force, then stop and try a different way, you are obviously doing it wrong. Very simple.


----------



## hodgoes2001

looks like we may have a new member soon

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post11112967

Also i will be water cooling my build in the coming weeks.. will post up pics when it is done


----------



## onnetz

Here's a quick shot of mine. Need to work on the cable management. Moved the top fan forward and set it as intake, dropped temps a couple degrees.


----------



## flipv6

Dang, all of your builds look so damn good compared to mine. Gotta step my game up! This is my first build, but boy am I addicted!


----------



## void

Man the CM690 Advanced is such an awesome case. Can't wait till I get my hands on one.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipv6*


Dang, all of your builds look so damn good compared to mine. Gotta step my game up! This is my first build, but boy am I addicted!


That looks like a pretty decent build to me, man!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onnetz*


Here's a quick shot of mine. Need to work on the cable management. Moved the top fan forward and set it as intake, dropped temps a couple degrees.


Nice, another V6GT









...pity it's upside down


----------



## onnetz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Nice, another V6GT









...pity it's upside down










Only way it would fit. Heat pipes hit the bridges heat sink. Fans are flipped around so it is setup as exhaust though. 
I'm pretty sure the top piece comes off and I can swap that around, just haven't done it yet.
I know the fins on the heatsink are angled so I'm not sure how much having the fans flipped the other away effect cooling. 58c prime95 at 1.424v


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just randomly got some OCN appliques in the mail and can't make up my mind on where to put them. Where have you other 690 owners been putting yours? Any suggestions? Here's my rig in its half azz current state. My other 8800GT died and I have just been too busy to bother with it. I do want to add one or both of these appliques though.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PapaSmurf

Which appliques did you get? They have more than one style and size. Without knowing that it would be difficult to advise you as different ones would look (and fit) better in some locations than others.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Which appliques did you get? They have more than one style and size. Without knowing that it would be difficult to advise you as different ones would look (and fit) better in some locations than others.

Here's a crappy pic to show size -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I was thinking right here for one of them, but I don't know for sure -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mushrooshi

My PSU is being RMA'd, so in the mean time, I did some stuff:

1) I made an OCN applicque at school (We have a vinyl cutter and I know how to use the software) and put it on my case. I love the placement!

2) I did another ghetto mod, by taking a piece of poster board and putting strips of electrical tape on it. I placed it between the mobo tray and the thingy for the HDD cage. That way, I can run cables there, and they won't be seen. Its ghetto but it looks good as long as you don't know its actually electrical-tape wrapped posterboard


----------



## spiderm0nkey

You did a great job of that applique mushrooshi! Also loving the sneaky cable management trick too


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, I bit the bullet and used one of my appliques. It looks OK I think. Now I just need to find a place for the other one. I was thinking on the side of my PSU, it just fits lengthwise. Again, sorry about the awful pics.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rsfkevski

I like the looks of your placement Aaron. Looks nice.

Got my CM 690 II Basic ordered tonight. Cost me $49.99 shipped







from the CM Store. (they owed me a free shipping coupon) Yeah, it's a refurb, but I've gotten CM's refurbs in the past and they look brand new









I'll be uploading pics sometime next week of the unveiling and installation of all components, and who knows, maybe I'll find something to mod along the way


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


I like the looks of your placement Aaron. Looks nice.

Got my CM 690 II Basic ordered tonight. Cost me $49.99 shipped







from the CM Store. (they owed me a free shipping coupon) Yeah, it's a refurb, but I've gotten CM's refurbs in the past and they look brand new









I'll be uploading pics sometime next week of the unveiling and installation of all components, and who knows, maybe I'll find something to mod along the way










Cool, can't wait


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Can anyone comment on if adding a 120mm intake to the 5.25" bays makes any difference in temps at all? If so, for what? The CPU? Mobo? NB? etc..

thanks!

fyi, my fan setup is 140mm front intake, 2x140mm top exhaust, and 2x120mm push/pull rear exhaust on the h50


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
Can anyone comment on if adding a 120mm intake to the 5.25" bays makes any difference in temps at all? If so, for what? The CPU? Mobo? NB? etc..

thanks!

fyi, my fan setup is 140mm front intake, 2x140mm top exhaust, and 2x120mm push/pull rear exhaust on the h50

My CPU dropped by 4c and my NB dropped by 2c. That is with a 120mm front intake, 1 120mm top intake, 1 120mm top exhaust, a 120mm back exhaust, and a 120mm exhaust on the side panel next to the GPU.


----------



## Sunn

ME!

Didn't add anything yet, still planning for some more adjustments.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
My CPU dropped by 4c and my NB dropped by 2c. That is with a 120mm front intake, 1 120mm top intake, 1 120mm top exhaust, a 120mm back exhaust, and a 120mm exhaust on the side panel next to the GPU.

by front you mean the stock front bottom position right?

i was asking about putting a fan in the front top in the 5.25" bays..

interesting though, might have to play around with reversing one of the top 140mm fans to intake and see what that does


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
Can anyone comment on if adding a 120mm intake to the 5.25" bays makes any difference in temps at all? If so, for what? The CPU? Mobo? NB? etc..

thanks!

fyi, my fan setup is 140mm front intake, 2x140mm top exhaust, and 2x120mm push/pull rear exhaust on the h50

It should, especially something intaking at the top. The bottom one tends to feed the GPU's and PSU more than anything IMO. Adding a intake fan in the 5.25" drive bays will surely drop CPU/NB temps a bit I suppose.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Kind of psyched, grabbing a GTX 460 after school tomorrow. I was thinking about painting the shroud white, but not sure how it'll match my case. There's a pic near the top of the previous page. I'll be using my Accelero fitted 8800 GT for Physx, and I think a white shroud will tie in well with the white lettering on the Accelero. What do you guys think of the idea?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Kind of psyched, grabbing a GTX 460 after school tomorrow. I was thinking about painting the shroud white, but not sure how it'll match my case. There's a pic near the top of the previous page. I'll be using my Accelero fitted 8800 GT for Physx, and I think a white shroud will tie in well with the white lettering on the Accelero. What do you guys think of the idea?


Just saw the pic on the last page, there's not too much white visible on the accelero from the pic you provided so I think the whole shroud in white will stand out a bit too much. Just my two cents though.


----------



## rsfkevski

It would look nice if you were to Stencil "GTX 460" in white on the edge of the shroud. Other than that, I would leave it stock. That's just me though....you have to like it, not us


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


It would look nice if you were to Stencil "GTX 460" in white on the edge of the shroud. Other than that, I would leave it stock. That's just me though....you have to like it, not us










That would be a great idea, just like the Accelero, white lettering and black shroud


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


It would look nice if you were to Stencil "GTX 460" in white on the edge of the shroud. Other than that, I would leave it stock. That's just me though....you have to like it, not us










Hmmm...I wonder if I could grab some adhesive backed white vinyl and use a hobby knife to cut out an Nvidia logo and "GTX 460". I wouldn't be able to paint it on and have it look very good without some amazing masking tape of some kind, so I think vinyl would look sweet. That's a good idea though that I'll keep in mind. I am still thinking of doing the shroud white though. I kind of want it to stick out, but still follow the same basic theme. I just think leaving the shroud black is boring for one, and will make the 460 blend in too much with the rest of the case. I could paint the plastic bit on the Accelero white as well. I was also thinking of changing the two tubes going to my CPU block to white tubing.


----------



## flipv6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


i was asking about putting a fan in the front top in the 5.25" bays..

interesting though, might have to play around with reversing one of the top 140mm fans to intake and see what that does


My H50 push/pull set up in the upper front bay area, resulted in about a 2-4 degree drop in CPU temps all around. A nice difference compared to when I had it as an rear intake.

Hope that helps.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipv6* 
My H50 push/pull set up in the upper front bay area, resulted in about a 2-4 degree drop in CPU temps all around. A nice difference compared to when I had it as an rear intake.

Hope that helps.

my temps are fine on the cpu and nb, its just that my mobo temps get kinda high, so i wanted to add some more flow into the case


----------



## Blaze!

Well, after I bought my cm690, I ended here searching things about her, so now that I've more or less finished it (for now








), new member (if possible) reporting in!









Pd: Pics ----> http://img840.imageshack.us/g/29102010069.jpg/

Pdd: Mods for now are, removed plastic mesh front\op, Bought the side panel
(that's not a mod for me, but I can't make one at the moment so that was the only option) and the fan sistem.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, the GTX 460 is installed, but it killed the look of my rig IMO. I'm going to either have to change the cooler or mod the stock shroud in some way. Who know's, maybe I'll grow used to it. I'm going to leave it for a few days and maybe something will come to me. I am still thinking white...


----------



## alancsalt

It's a CM690 II Advanced
GPUs: Palit GTX460 Sonic Platinum OC in SLI
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50 with 1" shroud and Ultra Kaze 3000 in exhaust mode.

Using Corsair raised Mobo and NB temps. The fan by the two Palit GTX460s makes the GPUs run at the same temp. 30c idle, mid 70's in action. It also lowers NB temps by 3C. There's another small fan on the NB, also good for 3c. If I remove either one, NB temp rises 3C. If I remove both NB temp rises about 6c. I had thought the side mount 50cfm 120mm fan would let me remove the North Bridge 14.4cfm 45mm fan, but no.

The top blue light fan, 44cfm Deep Cool has no effect on temps ATM whatsoever. It is mounted in a gutted and cut CD burner housing painted matte blck. Debadged.










Then it became this:









And then this:









All a bit mech-warrior, but it did 4.83GHz after all.


----------



## rchads89

people ...

Does anyone know if this will be for the original cm690 or will it fit the cm690II

Thanks

LINK : http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=437


----------



## alancsalt

It seems to have the mesh size of the CM690-II


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
people ...

Does anyone know if this will be for the original cm690 or will it fit the cm690II

Thanks

LINK : http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=437

I believe that will be for the CM690. I've got both cases and the mesh on the 690II is much larger.

EDIT: Also look at the date that it was added to their site.....


----------



## Jras

The top blue light fan, 44cfm Deep Cool has no effect on temps ATM whatsoever. It is mounted in a gutted and cut CD burner housing painted matte blck. Debadged.

I just put a CM silent 140mm fan zip tied up there as well, similar result.....no effect on temps at all. Thinking about moving it to the side panel to help cool the gpu.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

I finally got around to getting a pic. suppose im in.


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^That looks sweet man, got a better side shot without the panel on maybe?


----------



## Xraven771

What ya think of this design ?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I think Cooler Master would love it for the purple


----------



## Chicken Patty

Then do some sleeving with this and you're set!







Maybe a combination of purple and white sleeve?

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sle...all-purple.htm


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


I finally got around to getting a pic. suppose im in.


















Access denied.


----------



## mushrooshi

Still waiting for my TX850...


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 

It's a CM690 II Advanced
GPUs: Palit GTX460 Sonic Platinum OC in SLI
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50 with 1" shroud and Ultra Kaze 3000 in exhaust mode.

Using Corsair raised Mobo and NB temps. The fan by the two Palit GTX460s makes the GPUs run at the same temp. 30c idle, mid 70's in action. It also lowers NB temps by 3C. There's another small fan on the NB, also good for 3c. If I remove either one, NB temp rises 3C. If I remove both NB temp rises about 6c. I had thought the side mount 50cfm 120mm fan would let me remove the North Bridge 14.4cfm 45mm fan, but no.

The top blue light fan, 44cfm Deep Cool has no effect on temps ATM whatsoever. It is mounted in a gutted and cut CD burner housing painted matte blck. Debadged.


hmm..i bought a lian li 5.25" bay fan module so i can mount a 120mm intake fan in the 3 spare 5.25" bays i have...but youre saying it made no difference whatsoever on temps...kinda disheartening









i had a side mounted intake fan on my side window and it made no difference in temps either

wonder if i should even bother? my temps are fine, i just figured any extra airflow would be beneficial?


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

How do i mount a 120mm fan in the 5.25 bay? stupid question but how are you guys doing it lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Most people just Zip Tie them to the drive cage. Others have modded the metal drive bay shields to screw the fan onto. Some have packed foam around the outside of the fan to hold it in place. Some have used plastic, acrylic, or metal to create a fan holder they screw onto the front of the case, and some use a 4in3 drive bay like this.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
some use a 4in3 drive bay like this.

cheers + rep!
I want to mount it right behind the 5.25 bays to suit the front 140mm so i will see if some foam will support it.
also need some more air flow to the 480








thinking on getting a few of those blue Xigmatek fans


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
How do i mount a 120mm fan in the 5.25 bay? stupid question but how are you guys doing it lol

I just used zip ties, worked perfectly but didn't really notice a change in temperatures







I wonder why. Can't really see it that well in the picture (used my cell phone) but I put zip ties through all 4 corners, doesn't move/vibrate at all. Also used a panty hose for a filter.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *realcyberbob* 
Also used a panty hose for a filter.

i like your style








also noticed you have a custom window like mine, how many others have done the window mod?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Zip ties work great, I had one in my old case zip tied to the drive cage. Works like a charm.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
i like your style








also noticed you have a custom window like mine, how many others have done the window mod?

I have done the window mod.

Case feels empty without a PSU or life...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
How do i mount a 120mm fan in the 5.25 bay? stupid question but how are you guys doing it lol

i zip tied mine but i don't think it really does anything than dust up the 5.25" bays.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


i zip tied mine but i don't think it really does anything than dust up the 5.25" bays.


In my TT Element S case adding a fan to the 5.25" drive bays helped my CPU/motherboard temps a lot.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's why each person needs to test it for themselves. There are entirely too many variables to be able to state with any certainty how something like this will affect a system.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's why each person needs to test it for themselves. There are entirely too many variables to be able to state with any certainty how something like this will affect a system.

Agreed!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Well my UD4P has a UD7 chipset cooler (with passive attached) and it gets quite hot behind the GTX 480, so a fan will be ideal for air flow for my motherboard


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
Well my UD4P has a UD7 chipset cooler (with passive attached) and it gets quite hot behind the GTX 480, so a fan will be ideal for air flow for my motherboard

I would try to add that extra fan and see what happens, can't hurt to try heh?


----------



## alancsalt

I blew on it sideways...

http://www.overclock.net/11163693-post13444.html


----------



## Raiserin

Good day, join in your club. The base case looks very good, but I still decided to transform it a bit, it came out "Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Gold Edition"


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

oh wow, those 5.25" holders and hard drive bay covers turned out really well


----------



## alancsalt

What, no Gold DVD?


----------



## Raiserin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
oh wow, those 5.25" holders and hard drive bay covers turned out really well

Thx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
What, no Gold DVD?









too much








DVD does not fit into the front panel, its there and will not be!


----------



## hbfs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *realcyberbob* 
I just used zip ties, worked perfectly but didn't really notice a change in temperatures







I wonder why. Can't really see it that well in the picture (used my cell phone) but I put zip ties through all 4 corners, doesn't move/vibrate at all. Also used a panty hose for a filter.

I mounted a Gentle Typhoon AP-14 in the 5.25" bays, without a panty hose filter. I found that it dropped CPU temp a consistent 2 degrees with my Venomous X.


----------



## alancsalt

It probably all depends on how well the existing fan/cooling setup is working. If its all good, not much difference. If its not that perfect, could help a lot...


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
It probably all depends on how well the existing fan/cooling setup is working. If its all good, not much difference. If its not that perfect, could help a lot...

yeah, im gonna give it a try and test to see if it makes any difference in my setup..

the only temp that gets a little warm is my mobo temp, so im trying anything to get it down a bit...nb and cpu temps are fine..although i have no clue where the sensor even is for my mobo temp

guess well see, ill try it next week and let you guys know


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Damn those silent pro M's look sexy in the 692


----------



## mushrooshi

TX850 arrived, its lookin nice and cable managed.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Looks great bro, love the CM


----------



## GugaJedi

That's my CM 690 II... I new here and thats my first post in this Thread!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GugaJedi* 
That's my CM 690 II... I new here and thats my first post in this Thread!



Looks nice bro, can you get us a pic of what it looks like on the inside?

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## jedi304

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GugaJedi*


That's my CM 690 II... I new here and thats my first post in this Thread!




Welcome! LED colors remind me of my old setup. Hehe

Post pics of the inside!


----------



## shremi

Hi guys.

I am new to this thread here are some pics of my case.

The pics might seem weird thats because they have a mirror efect since i took them with my webcam.

I know this may have been asked before but this thread is huge. I have been having some problems with the temps of my GPU and i have ordered 4 120MM R4 fans to give the case a little more airflow.

I have this in mind just want to know your thoughts:

1 Fan to the top of the case as exhaust. 
1 Fan on the bottom of the case as intake. 
1 Fan on the side door on the bottom hole as intake. 
The 4th Fan is the million dollar question where should i put it???.

Thanks for your time.

Shremi


----------



## jedi304

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shremi*


Hi guys.

I am new to this thread here are some pics of my case.

The pics might seem weird thats because they have a mirror efect since i took them with my webcam.

I know this may have been asked before but this thread is huge. I have been having some problems with the temps of my GPU and i have ordered 4 120MM R4 fans to give the case a little more airflow.

I have this in mind just want to know your thoughts:

1 Fan to the top of the case as exhaust. 
1 Fan on the bottom of the case as intake. 
1 Fan on the side door on the bottom hole as intake. 
The 4th Fan is the million dollar question where should i put it???.

Thanks for your time.

Shremi


I think from where your computer is placed, another exhaust fan on top would do good. It would expel all the heat from the case.


----------



## rsfkevski

Woohoo....just got my 690II Basic delivered. I'll upload the pics after while, but probably won't get around to tearing everything out of my X-Infinity until tonight/tomorrow.

I could only find 3 extra 120mm fans that I had laying around







I'm all outta money too









Any suggestions on where I should put the 3 additional fans? I do have 3 HDD, so I don't think that I'll be able to pull the detachable HDD Bay out (the lower bays 3-6). Need a little assistance with the decisions


----------



## nagle3092

Has anyone been able to fit an E-ATX board in one of these? My buddy just bought this case and a Crosshair 4 Extreme and forgot to look to see if it would fit. I know you will have to tap some holes for the standoffs but as far as room goes is there enough.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Has anyone been able to fit an E-ATX board in one of these? My buddy just bought this case and a Crosshair 4 Extreme and forgot to look to see if it would fit. I know you will have to tap some holes for the standoffs but as far as room goes is there enough.


What are the dimensions on an E-ATX mobo? I've got my case pulled apart and can tell you quick


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't know about the 690, but I know someone tried it with a Scout and it wouldn't fit.


----------



## nagle3092

NM fellas he canceled his order on the case from amazon, thanks anyways though.


----------



## rsfkevski

Wouldn't ya know it. The case is missing the rear fan. Immediately contacted CM and they stated that they would send one out. Gotta love CM service


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

where do you find your S/N (serial number)?


----------



## azianai

updated with the Cogage Arrow and PSU

Still waiting for Amazon to send me my side panel, then i'll do a cleaner shot.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nagle3092* 
NM fellas he canceled his order on the case from amazon, thanks anyways though.

Don't think it would have fit anyway, without completely destroying the case in the process. I know my regular 690 has about 1/3" between my PSU and the motherboard.


----------



## godofdeath

im interested in ridding my 690 for a 692adv


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you lived here in Rockford I would have made you an offer on it, but shipping would kill it.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If you lived here in Rockford I would have made you an offer on it, but shipping would kill it.

hahaha yea

we need teleporters


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
where do you find your S/N (serial number)?

Mine is on the back of the case...depends which model you have. Typically starts with RC692K************


----------



## Al plants Corn

My 690 II Adv came today







It's a thing of beauty. Love the front metal mesh and chrome lining. Overwhelming value for just $80. Will get a picture of tomorrow for proof and such.

Do the stock fans do a good job of airflow and the like?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn* 
My 690 II Adv came today







It's a thing of beauty. Love the front metal mesh and chrome lining. Overwhelming value for just $80. Will get a picture of tomorrow for proof and such.

Do the stock fans do a good job of airflow and the like?

I don't think they are that bad, but most people change them out. Mine has the stock fans and it keeps very cool for it's conditions.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

I would like some better air flow coming in the front of the case.
some good fans on the top help a lot too (as exhaust)
the stock fans move the air, but only regulated and not a jet the way i like it (without the sound though







)


----------



## civixboi

I don't have this rig anymore, but I'd thought I show it off. I was pretty proud of this build. I called her Maximus.


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^ very nice build, why did you get rid of it, to get the rig in your specs?


----------



## Al plants Corn

Civix - Got a picture of how you routed the front panel connectors with the maximus? I'm having a little problem with this right.


----------



## rsfkevski

Well, I got Blue Crazer into her new home....Refurb CM 690II Basic $50 from CM Store...was only able to add 120mm fans to top(2) and one to the side due to a few issues. See Below:

1) PSU is too long to enable fan placement along the bottom, unless HDD cage is removed (maybe when I get down to 2 HDD's I'll be able to do this.

2) Xigmatek Dark Knight is too tall to allow side fan to be mounted in the upper slot. Maybe when I finally make the switch to liquid, I'll put another in there.

In other words, I've got as many 120mm fans in place as possible, at this point.

I did change out stock fans for the CM R4's and I can already tell a difference in idle temps, about 3ÂºC lower. Not too shabby I suppose. Also, this is alot more quiet because I can actually turn 4 of the fans down with my Sunbeam Fan Controller.









I'll post pics when I get a chance...should be a little later tonight.

It will be ALOT of pictures























Edit: Well it's a little later and I'm uploading









Box got a little banged up in shipping (thanks UPS

















Looks like everything was OK though

















































Goodies that were included with the Refurb case

















The rear fan wasn't anywhere to be found...luckily, I had one left over from my kids Centurion 5 case I bought awhile back. Got it in so we're all good now.









Took her all apart so I could get to everything without issue! 









And the Re-Build Begins







Gotta Love that shiny X3 1000W





















































Naked on the backside


























Backside gettin alot of wire ties. Love the places build in to put wireties, CM really did their homework with this one!









Frontside, not lookin too shabby, but could still use a little more TLC with the wire management.









What a MESS!!!









Cleaned up a little bit







Need more! I'm freakin tired, it's 2am already!









All back together nicely and running quiet


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

interjection: would having the top fan closest to the RAM be more of a benefit as an intake or an exhaust? Intake it would blow air down onto the RAM and into the CPU fan; exhaust it would suck out some of the air that the CPU fan could take would it not?


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
^^ very nice build, why did you get rid of it, to get the rig in your specs?

Well, kind of. I wasn't too happy with the asus maximus formula iii. So I sold most of the system and started all over again. LOL.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn* 
Civix - Got a picture of how you routed the front panel connectors with the maximus? I'm having a little problem with this right.

I don't but check out my video of my cable management. It might help you. Here's the link.

Layer 1:


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
interjection: would having the top fan closest to the RAM be more of a benefit as an intake or an exhaust? Intake it would blow air down onto the RAM and into the CPU fan; exhaust it would suck out some of the air that the CPU fan could take would it not?

Exhaust is going to be the best option here. Simply because the heat, inside the case, rises to the top. As an exhaust, you will not only be pulling hot/warm air out, its also going to be pulling cool air from the bottom, over your Ram and into your CPU cooler


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

holy crap RESIZE THOSE PICS


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


holy crap RESIZE THOSE PICS


I'm workin on it









Edit: PhotoBucket's pissin me off and I'm too tired to deal with it. I'll take care of them tomorrow.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Well, I got Blue Crazer into her new home....Refurb CM 690II Basic $50 from CM Store...was only able to add 120mm fans to top(2) and one to the side due to a few issues. See Below:


That isn't a 690II Basic. That's the Advanced.


----------



## TwoCables

It's actually the CM 690 II Plus.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


interjection: would having the top fan closest to the RAM be more of a benefit as an intake or an exhaust? Intake it would blow air down onto the RAM and into the CPU fan; exhaust it would suck out some of the air that the CPU fan could take would it not?


I found that having the rear fan as an intake, and the fan you're talking about as exhaust, works well. The fan spot directly behind that and above the CPU is empty. Basically, the rear fan blows air across the CPU, NB, and RAM area of the motherboard, and once it passes over, it is exhausted out the top. Dropped my motherboard temps from 33 C idle to 28 C idle, and I am sure the ram and everything else is cooler as well.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

that's an interesting idea... i can't escape the feeling that the rear exhaust should always be exhaust though lol


----------



## Xraven771

No one likes warm air blowing inside the case .. xD


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


that's an interesting idea... i can't escape the feeling that the rear exhaust should always be exhaust though lol


I used to feel that way, but when I made the switch to water, my motherboard temps rose a little. My guess was the Zalman 9700 I had before helped to push the air around in that area. So I switched the rear fan around to an exhaust and got a nice drop in temps. I had both top fans installed still for awhile as well, but found all that the rear top did was exhaust the air from the rear fan before it could reach the RAM area. Removed the top rear fan entirely, and I'm at a few degrees above ambient at idle. At one time I had 7 Ultra Kaze's in my 690, I've since reduced to 4 (this includes the 2 on my rad), and temps are basically the same, probably a bit better even in some areas.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That isn't a 690II Basic. That's the Advanced.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's actually the CM 690 II Plus.


It is only the Basic, as there were only two fans that were suppose to be included and the front is not 140mm, it's 120mm. Also, only 2 toolless 5.25" Drive Bay tools, I just moved them to the bottom two bays.

It came boxed in a 690 II Plus BOX only. Everything about it screams Basic, trust me.

If you look, the "docking bay" on the top has no connections for HDD, which means that it's a CM 690 II Basic


----------



## antipesto93

Hey, Got my CM 690 II Basic (or lite whatever you want to call it)
Didnt think it was worth paying an extra 15 pounds for a few extra accessories!

I have had LOTS of previous cases in the last few years
CM storm scout, Thermaltake armor, Antec 1200, Raven rv02 , Lian li t60 bench, and now finaly this, wanted something small and sleek, going for a more professional look, not a big fan of flashy lights!

(Sorry terrible pics!)


----------



## Chicken Patty

Looks very good bro


----------



## YangerD

Why didn't you go with a fan controller that had knobs then? lol


----------



## antipesto93

Lack of cash


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


Lack of cash


















Feel your pain brother


----------



## mushrooshi




----------



## Chicken Patty

^^ Just lovely!


----------



## Al plants Corn

Need some input on my fan situation. The current setup is stock(690 II adv). However, I want to replace the front 140mm with 2 120mm and add a second 140mm up top. Thus making it 2 120mm up front, 2 140mm up top and a 120mm for exhaust.

Thoughts?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn* 
Need some input on my fan situation. The current setup is stock(690 II adv). However, I want to replace the front 140mm with 2 120mm and add a second 140mm up top. Thus making it 2 120mm up front, 2 140mm up top and a 120mm for exhaust.

Thoughts?

i have a 140 at the front, 140 at the top and 120 at the back and it seems to be enough,

Replacing your front fans will be good for the GPU temps, But wont make much differene on the hard drive temps as the 140 is enough for the hard drives

Putting two 140's at the top is sort of overkill, but if you dont mind the noise then why not!

I try to keep the minimum amount of fans in my case, the noise gets really annoying!

I guess if they were all hooked to a fan controller it would be fine,


----------



## PapaSmurf

More fans and/or more powerful fans isn't always better. How they are positioned has as much, if not more to do with cooling.


----------



## Al plants Corn

I just want to make sure I have enough airflow for my 470.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn* 
I just want to make sure I have enough airflow for my 470.

i have a 470 with an ICY vision cooler, does the job very well,
If you are using the stock cooler i would say to best increase temps two 120mm fans at the front (or two 120's one on either side of the hdd bays..) would be best

OR just add a 120/1400 on the side panel? should cooler the 470 pretty well


----------



## tw15t3d

hey guys looking to get a cm 690 advanced II, can the case support a radiator pretty easily like literally no modding at all- just using the trust phillips screwdriver? I have seen wc 690 threads but i dunno im not sure- anyone confirm?


----------



## Al plants Corn

I bought an extra 140mm to replace the front intake since I don't like LEDs, only after I bought the case did I realize it can be switched off...

Might just use that extra 140mm on the side panel.

And ya stock cooler. Kinda though about an aftermarket cooler though, never used one before.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tw15t3d* 
hey guys looking to get a cm 690 advanced II, can the case support a radiator pretty easily like literally no modding at all- just using the trust phillips screwdriver? I have seen wc 690 threads but i dunno im not sure- anyone confirm?

It can fit a radiator on all corners without modding.

Up to a 140.1 up front
up to a 140.2 up top (might have clearance issues with motherboard, make it a thing rad)
up to a 140.1 in the back
up to a 140.2 in the bottom. Want more? LOL


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn* 
I bought an extra 140mm to replace the front intake since I don't like LEDs, only after I bought the case did I realize it can be switched off...

Might just use that extra 140mm on the side panel.

And ya stock cooler. Kinda though about an aftermarket cooler though, never used one before.

you can always use yours if it moves more air, the stock ones arent that good


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tw15t3d* 
hey guys looking to get a cm 690 advanced II, can the case support a radiator pretty easily like literally no modding at all- just using the trust phillips screwdriver? I have seen wc 690 threads but i dunno im not sure- anyone confirm?

It can support the 120mm x 120mm H50/H70 radiator easily. It is bigger radiators that would be challenging.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
It can support the 120mm x 120mm H50/H70 radiator easily. It is bigger radiators that would be challenging.

I have a 120.2 in the bottom, peace of cake to put on there, no mods whatsoever.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
I have a 120.2 in the bottom, peace of cake to put on there, no mods whatsoever.

You have pic. Bottom of my case looks crowded already.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
You have pic. Bottom of my case looks crowded already.

Check out the project log in my signature. Rig is not water cooled yet but I test fitted the radiator in the meantime.









http://www.overclock.net/10866905-post41.html

Only thing is dependant on PSU, my configuration required no mods, but look at the gap between the PSU and the rad, I wouldn't be able to use the modular cables, I don't need to anyways so I'm fine with that. If you have a non modular PSU where all the cables exit twoards the back where mine do then you are ok. But if you have a modular and you need to use some of it's additional cables, you're screwed unless it's shorter than mine.


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, I've just bought a 1 x 360 - inspired by H50 to take water further - and ek full nickel, and DDC 3.25 18W, so thinking hard about mounting.

Not quite sure that really is a piece of cake but...








I'd be thinking where heat goes - up or down, and few less drive bays. Food for thought though.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


You have pic. Bottom of my case looks crowded already.


dude you can easily put 1x 240 rad on the bottom and one on the top

it is so simple with that case


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Yeah, I've just bought a 1 x 360 - inspired by H50 to take water further - and ek full nickel, and DDC 3.25 18W, so thinking hard about mounting.

Not quite sure that really is a piece of cake but...








I'd be thinking where heat goes - up or down, and few less drive bays. Food for thought though.










You planning on cutting up the front to fit the radiator?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


You planning on cutting up the front to fit the radiator?


I'm still thinking about it









I hadn't seriously considered that, but do you mean get rid of that top drive bay (CM690 II Advanced) so the rad will fit up top?

I was thinking up top outside, but nothings final ...

Still waiting for delivery of EK waterblock


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I'm still thinking about it









I hadn't seriously considered that, but do you mean get rid of that top drive bay (CM690 II Advanced) so the rad will fit up top?

I was thinking up top outside, but nothings final ...

Still waiting for delivery of EK waterblock


It all depends on how many drives you use. For example, I have a external DVD Drive, so my 5.25" drive bays are empty and I run two HDD's which can be mounted anywhere. So I would be able to do this without a problem and just find a way to mount my HDD nicely in the case or hidden. But you I saw you have four HDD's that'll be a much tougher task unless you put the drives outside the case somehow and just leave one drive in the case. Maybe put like your storage drives in a NAS or something.

As far as putting it on the outside up top, there's a pic or two in this thread I believe, works well.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


































Awesome brother i like!

Would be better without those stickers on the side though


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Sup, fellas.









1090T (@4.1Ghz 24/7)
Gigabyte 890fxa-ud5
XMS 3 8gb
Asus 5870 x 2
XFX 9800 gt (for da physX)
BFG 1200W Psu
V12xt Fan Controller
some 24x dvd burner.
Agility 2 ssd Boot Drive
2 f3 Spinpoint drives
Modded H50
OCZ V2 ram cooler
7 R4 fans
2 Cold Cathode Lights

Razer Lycosa Keyboard
Razer Mamba Mouse
Samsung 2450h Main Screen
Toshiba 40" HD Game screen
Windows 7 U.

and last but not least my modified 690 ii advanced w/ my custom cut window


----------



## Chicken Patty

Welcome aboard not a good idea, good clockin'


----------



## TwoCables

Please stop leaving pictures in quotes.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Agreed. Leaving one is more than enough to get the point across. That's what words are for.


----------



## TwoCables

Although, I love it when somebody takes a post that has several pictures and only leaves 1 or 2 pictures in the quote because they are actually talking about those pics. I mean, this is useful even for me because then I can look at it and maybe go _"Hey yeah, I see what you mean"_ instead of having to go to the actual post they're replying to.

But damn: just being lazy and leaving all of the pictures in a quote is just plain irritating.









I'm sorry, but I've been here long enough now that I am feeling like a cranky old man.


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^^ Agreed. If I ever leave all the pictures please tell me, it was not intentional as I know the feeling and usually remove all of them from the quoted post.


----------



## rchads89

ok i will not quote pictures in basically a picture heavy thread.


----------



## Vanoyen

Hi,
I've been watching this thread while waiting for parts to arrive. There's some very beautiful builds here. Anyway, here's some pics of the one I just finished...


----------



## loop0001

vanoyen! very nice rig! especially love the cable management. great job there. also welcome to OCN, great color matching on the build aswell.


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vanoyen* 
Hi,



















...That's...really very nice and good...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Vanoyen that is absolutely incredible! I've seen a lot of beautiful systems before but to be completely honest, this is the most beautiful one I have ever seen. (Yes, I love it even more than all of the MDPC systems!!)

Would you mind sharing what fans and coolant you're using? I've never liked the blue and black combo since everyone does it but this... just wow. I would love to do a build using the exact same colours as a secondary machine.

@rchads89

"No its not my rig but im saying it looked ace, i cant just NOT quote the pictures then people not going to know what im on about or what looked ace."

I understand what you're saying there. General rule of thumb is to only quote one of the images though. Helps get your point across whilst still making it bearable for those of us who don't have nice fast internet connections.


----------



## TwoCables

rchads89: let's just keep it simple (I mean, this isn't personal). When you are replying to a post that has multiple pictures, then remove them. Alternatively, if you are talking about a specific picture, then remove all of the pictures except for the one you're talking about.

For example: look at yakuzapuppy's post. That's a perfect example of what we are talking about. He could have left all 7 of those pictures in his quote, but he didn't because all he wanted to say was this:

Quote:











...That's...really very nice and good...
He is unintentionally demonstrating that he understands what we are talking about.

And finally: this isn't only directed at you. This is much more of a general request that I tend to make whenever I see somebody leaving multiple large pictures in a quote. This is not personal.


----------



## Vanoyen

Thank you very much for the kind words everyone.

Spidermonkey , It was your Viper worklog that inspired me to go with the 690 II Advanced as a case. I love what you're doing with that build so far and I'm looking forward to seeing it when finished.

I'll post up a list of the specs, components and everything involved in my build soon (I have to go pick up the kids at the moment). I'm a big beleiver in sharing stuff like that to help others out.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just ran across the new CM 690 II Advanced White.


----------



## godofdeath

omg after seeing the your 692 i really want one too now









anyone wanna buy a 690 in nyc


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Just ran across the new CM 690 II Advanced White.











Thats new?

I did a google search a few hours ago to see how any CM690 white casemods turned out... then I realized Cooler Master has one...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not sure exactly how new it is, but I just found it posted on the CoolerMaster Facebook page a few minutes before I posted it here. I don't even know who has it for sale yet. I posted it as I hadn't seen anyone post anything about it in the thread yet.


----------



## mushrooshi

Hahahaha, I'm not doubting you, I just thought it would be weird if I out of random googled "White CM690" and got that.

Speaking of which, how is the paint on the CM690 II? Is it slightly textured like on the CM 690


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay. I gotcha now. I was on too much of a Packer High and it went right over my head the first time.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not sure exactly how new it is, but I just found it posted on the CoolerMaster Facebook page a few minutes before I posted it here. I don't even know who has it for sale yet. I posted it as I hadn't seen anyone post anything about it in the thread yet.


it might be an international one
since you find it under the cm oem or global page
might never hit the US


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vanoyen*


Thank you very much for the kind words everyone.

Spidermonkey , It was your Viper worklog that inspired me to go with the 690 II Advanced as a case. I love what you're doing with that build so far and I'm looking forward to seeing it when finished.

I'll post up a list of the specs, components and everything involved in my build soon (I have to go pick up the kids at the moment). I'm a big beleiver in sharing stuff like that to help others out.


*blush* Really?! Me? Hehe, I don't know that I have ever inspired anyone so it makes me feel good to know that







Saw your post over in the Family too so if you want you could always PM me over there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Hahahaha, I'm not doubting you, I just thought it would be weird if I out of random googled "White CM690" and got that.

Speaking of which, how is the paint on the CM690 II? Is it slightly textured like on the CM 690


I didn't like the paint job at all. It is a little bit textured which is nice, but I found the paint to scratch very easily. Too easily. Hence sanding it down so I can take it in to be powdercoated. Don't want to have to be stupidly careful every time I need to take the side of the case off for fear of bumping the case gently and taking some paint off. (Yes, that DID happen







)


----------



## JorundJ

Vanoyen, thats a gorgeous build you've got there. I'm inspired now to build a WC rig.







I mean, it's so pretty..

EDIT: btw, please, do share with us what inside there, hardware and what kind of WC parts you used, that would be great.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


rchads89: let's just keep it simple (I mean, this isn't personal). When you are replying to a post that has multiple pictures, then remove them. Alternatively, if you are talking about a specific picture, then remove all of the pictures except for the one you're talking about.

For example: look at yakuzapuppy's post. That's a perfect example of what we are talking about. He could have left all 7 of those pictures in his quote, but he didn't because all he wanted to say was this:

He is unintentionally demonstrating that he understands what we are talking about.

And finally: this isn't only directed at you. This is much more of a general request that I tend to make whenever I see somebody leaving multiple large pictures in a quote. This is not personal.



Thats fine man, If PapaSmurf approached it better thats all it needed instead of trying to be smart which instead i made him look a fool. I will just quote the one next time


----------



## Vanoyen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Vanoyen, thats a gorgeous build you've got there. I'm inspired now to build a WC rig.







I mean, it's so pretty..

EDIT: btw, please, do share with us what inside there, hardware and what kind of WC parts you used, that would be great.










Thanks JorundJ,

As promised, here are the specs and parts used. It's really late here (I'm in Australia) so forgive me if I've left anything out. Just ask me if there's anything you'd like to know.

*Mobo*
MSI P55 GD-80 (with the latest BIOS)

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-875K (Unlocked) OCâ€™d to 4GHz

*RAM*
4GB (2x 2GB) Corsair Dominator 1600MHz

*SSD*
40GB OCZ Vertex 2

*HDD*
500GB WD Caviar Black

*GPU*
MSI ATI 5870 1GB OCâ€™d (Core clock â€" 965MHz & Memory Clock â€" 1320MHz)

*PSU*
Seasonic X-750W

*Fans *
6x GELID WING 120mm UV Blue Case Fan

*Fan Controller*
Deepcool Rockman

*Water Cooling Parts*

*Radiators*
Top Rad â€" Swiftech MCR 220-QP 
Bottom Rad â€" XSPC RX240

*Water Blocks*
CPU â€" Watercool HEATKILLER Rev3 (Back-Plate not really needed but is available separately)
GPU â€" EK FC-5870 Acetal (I painted the copper black)

*Fittings*
Bitspower G1/4" to 7/16" (5/8" OD), Matt Black Compression Fittings 
2x Bitspower Low Profile Stop Fittings, Matt Black
2x Bitspower 45 degree adaptors, Matt Black

*Tubing*
Radiical Tubing 7/16" ID 5/8" OD 3/32" Wall Tubing

*Pump*
Laing DDC 18W with XSPC Acetal Pump Top

*Coolant*
Feser One F1Cooling Fluid (UV Blue)

*Cable Management*
Every Cable was sleeved with MDPC-X sleeving (highly recommended)


----------



## [xPt]FLuX

Add me to the unmodded Coolermaster CM690 II Advanced section, will post pics soon


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vanoyen*


Thanks JorundJ,

As promised, here are the specs and parts used. It's really late here (I'm in Australia) so forgive me if I've left anything out. Just ask me if there's anything you'd like to know.


Many thanks for sharing this. Very much appreciated.







+rep


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vanoyen*


Thanks JorundJ,

As promised, here are the specs and parts used. It's really late here (I'm in Australia) so forgive me if I've left anything out. Just ask me if there's anything you'd like to know.

*Mobo*
MSI P55 GD-80 (with the latest BIOS)

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-875K (Unlocked) OCâ€™d to 4GHz

*RAM*
4GB (2x 2GB) Corsair Dominator 1600MHz

*SSD*
40GB OCZ Vertex 2

*HDD*
500GB WD Caviar Black

*GPU*
MSI ATI 5870 1GB OCâ€™d (Core clock â€" 965MHz & Memory Clock â€" 1320MHz)

*PSU*
Seasonic X-750W

*Fans *
6x GELID WING 120mm UV Blue Case Fan

*Fan Controller*
Deepcool Rockman

*Water Cooling Parts*

*Radiators*
Top Rad â€" Swiftech MCR 220-QP 
Bottom Rad â€" XSPC RX240

*Water Blocks*
CPU â€" Watercool HEATKILLER Rev3 (Back-Plate not really needed but is available separately)
GPU â€" EK FC-5870 Acetal (I painted the copper black)

*Fittings*
Bitspower G1/4" to 7/16" (5/8" OD), Matt Black Compression Fittings 
2x Bitspower Low Profile Stop Fittings, Matt Black
2x Bitspower 45 degree adaptors, Matt Black

*Tubing*
Radiical Tubing 7/16" ID 5/8" OD 3/32" Wall Tubing

*Pump*
Laing DDC 18W with XSPC Acetal Pump Top

*Coolant*
Feser One F1Cooling Fluid (UV Blue)

*Cable Management*
Every Cable was sleeved with MDPC-X sleeving (highly recommended)


you forgot your reservoir? lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Thanks for that Vanoyen! Just had a look and the fans AND coolant are both available in New Zealand! (Was surprised that they were but nonetheless stoked haha).


----------



## mllrkllr88

Here is my CM690II, its a work in progress.


----------



## antipesto93

wow that is really good, I am likeing the psu cover, How did you make it?

also are you going to unscrew the bottom drive bays, - would mean better cooling for the graphics card
like you can see here
http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/p...0II-Adv_01.jpg


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88* 
Here is my CM690II, its a work in progress.

Is that a piece of cardboard over your PSU?


----------



## antipesto93

oh yeah does look like it!


----------



## godofdeath

look for a false floor mod


----------



## godofdeath

Can you stick a 120mm fan in the front of the cm692?


----------



## antipesto93

Yup.120 or 140

I think you can have two 120s at the front or 1 140mm.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
Yup.120 or 140

I think you can have two 120s at the front or 1 140mm.

woah woah really 2x 120?

can you test it out for me if you can lol

gotta get more gentle typhoons i see lol


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
woah woah really 2x 120?

can you test it out for me if you can lol

gotta get more gentle typhoons i see lol

ok, i took my front panel off just for you









you can have one 140mm or one 120mm
i thought you could have two 120's but it turns out there are just two different positions for the one 120mm fan

edit: just found a pic on google lol
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/image...hp?image=21998
that is with one 120mm.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
ok, i took my front panel off just for you









you can have one 140mm or one 120mm
i thought you could have two 120's but it turns out there are just two different positions for the one 120mm fan

edit: just found a pic on google lol
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/image...hp?image=21998
that is with one 120mm.

awww i feel sad now lol


----------



## antipesto93

ROFL
The 120 at the front is enough to cool the hard drives and even the graphics card ... especially I'd you remove the hdd bay bottom Half......if you have a very hot gpu then possibleyadd an intake on the floor of the case. - in my hot i7 rig there is also very little advantage of putting fans on the door - the best temp decrease comes from just resting a 120mm intake in the cd drive bays


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
ROFL
The 120 at the front is enough to cool the hard drives and even the graphics card ... especially I'd you remove the hdd bay bottom Half......if you have a very hot gpu then possibleyadd an intake on the floor of the case. - in my hot i7 rig there is also very little advantage of putting fans on the door - the best temp decrease comes from just resting a 120mm intake in the cd drive bays

yea i was thinking of of 2x in the front, one in the cd drive one in teh stock area

then some on the top and maybe 2x more on the bottom radiator area?


----------



## godofdeath

ok more confused after check out some more reviews on the CM692

On the bottom where you can remove the HDD cage, can that area fit 2x 140mm fans or 1x140mm & 1x 120mm or 2x 120mm?

IF it could do 2x 140 that would be great use of my NZXT since I got 3, so one could be front and 2x can be bottom, then the other GT I got can be used on the upper half


----------



## godofdeath

white is real

limited edition though from what this says


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ok more confused after check out some more reviews on the CM692

On the bottom where you can remove the HDD cage, can that area fit 2x 140mm fans or 1x140mm & 1x 120mm or 2x 120mm?

IF it could do 2x 140 that would be great use of my NZXT since I got 3, so one could be front and 2x can be bottom, then the other GT I got can be used on the upper half


In the bottom you can easily fit a 120.2, the 140.2 will be PSU length dependent.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


In the bottom you can easily fit a 120.2, the 140.2 will be PSU length dependent.


i got a x750 dont think there is any extra length in it
so heres to hoping on a 2x140


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i got a x750 dont think there is any extra length in it
so heres to hoping on a 2x140


Well you should be able to measure the length of the PSU to the 140mm holes on the bottom of the case. Then you should be able to figure out if you have enough space.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Well you should be able to measure the length of the PSU to the 140mm holes on the bottom of the case. Then you should be able to figure out if you have enough space.


dont got case yet hopefully tomorrow


----------



## octoyen

Hi all,

I'm just finished my first build, and am running some tests now. All seems to be in working order, except esata dock and port on the top of C690 II. The dock powers up the HDD, but Windows 7 64 doesn't see it. Same thing with the port when I hooked it with Thermaltake BlocX.

SATA cables are connected to SATA 5 & 6 on Asus P6X58D-E. SATAs are set AHCI in BIOS 3030. Am I missing something? Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


dont got case yet hopefully tomorrow


Okay, keep us posted.


----------



## bobfig

so what you guys been up to? haven't been on much lately.


----------



## Vanoyen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you forgot your reservoir? lol


Sorry about that. It was this one....

http://www.radiical.com.au/products/reservoir.asp

It's the second one down. The Acrylic Bay Reservoir.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


yea i was thinking of of 2x in the front, one in the cd drive one in teh stock area

then some on the top and maybe 2x more on the bottom radiator area?


I would say just put on on the bottom, Blowing up to the Graphics card
adding a fan blowing up to the hard drives will not decrease hdd temps at all because there is allready a fan at the front

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ok more confused after check out some more reviews on the CM692

On the bottom where you can remove the HDD cage, can that area fit 2x 140mm fans or 1x140mm & 1x 120mm or 2x 120mm?

IF it could do 2x 140 that would be great use of my NZXT since I got 3, so one could be front and 2x can be bottom, then the other GT I got can be used on the upper half


On the bottom, There are actually only screw holes for ONE 140mm, 
If you are going to have two 120mm's there are no holes to screw them into, so you just have to rest them on there, ( Thats how i understand it by looking at the holes on mine)
unless you do this
http://www.overclockers.com/wp-conte...3/Hpim4392.jpg
where you screw then fan into the honeycomb using washers.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


I would say just put on on the bottom, Blowing up to the Graphics card
adding a fan blowing up to the hard drives will not decrease hdd temps at all because there is allready a fan at the front

On the bottom, There are actually only screw holes for ONE 140mm, 
If you are going to have two 120mm's there are no holes to screw them into, so you just have to rest them on there, ( Thats how i understand it by looking at the holes on mine)
unless you do this
http://www.overclockers.com/wp-conte...3/Hpim4392.jpg
where you screw then fan into the honeycomb using washers.


Indeed. I think it's a good layout really. If you choose to leave the drive cage in, you can have a nice big fan still but if you remove it, you can have a nice big fan and another slightly smaller one too.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octoyen*


Hi all,

I'm just finished my first build, and am running some tests now. All seems to be in working order, except esata dock and port on the top of C690 II. The dock powers up the HDD, but Windows 7 64 doesn't see it. Same thing with the port when I hooked it with Thermaltake BlocX.

SATA cables are connected to SATA 5 & 6 on Asus P6X58D-E. SATAs are set AHCI in BIOS 3030. Am I missing something? Thanks


Did you right click on your "Computer" click "manage" then goto disk management?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octoyen*


Hi all,

I'm just finished my first build, and am running some tests now. All seems to be in working order, except esata dock and port on the top of C690 II. The dock powers up the HDD, but Windows 7 64 doesn't see it. Same thing with the port when I hooked it with Thermaltake BlocX.

SATA cables are connected to SATA 5 & 6 on Asus P6X58D-E. SATAs are set AHCI in BIOS 3030. Am I missing something? Thanks


yes is this thing formatted?


----------



## TwoCables

lol @ the cardboard PSU cover! That's awesome.


----------



## octoyen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea* 
Did you right click on your "Computer" click "manage" then goto disk management?

Yes, Windows doesn't see the esata HDD unless it is already connected prior booting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
yes is this thing formatted?

They are my older HDDs.

Well, the esata works but not in hot-swap mode. SATA is set AHCI in BIOS, any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## godofdeath

didnt get the case today, have to wait til thurs


----------



## alancsalt

Well all roughly assembled, but functioning. Tomorrow will be tidying it up and getting panels back on.

Hard to gauge temperature reduction. If I had only ever used Hardware Monitor, I would say 12Â°C. But at 76Â°C the other programs (CoreTemp, RealTemp and SpeedFan) say less, and at 64Â°C they say more.

So, over and above a Corsair H50 with 1" shroud and Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm I'm getting temps between 8 and 12 degrees cooler.

64Â° max in Prime 95 at 4.2GHz. (Fans on other side, untidy wires edited out.)

For the EK HF Supreme had to grind off bottom edge of backing plate to get it to fit the window provided behind the motherboard.

The mount is designed round the fans. I had to dig out the rib between the fan's mounting holes a bit, as it fits on the inner fan mount edge, so it could still pivot for access to that external HDD tray on top front of the CM690 II case. It took awhile to get it to work. I could put a row of pull fans on this side too, but suspect that wouldn't actually have much cooling effect, mainly visual....

Anyway, this is my "roughie" as it stands tonight. I have to make a prop-stand for the front of the rad, and tempting to add a dummy gun barrel..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Interesting rad mount.


----------



## godofdeath

got the case finally so happy with it, sadly the mesh holes are bigger, might hit my ocd when i use that front panel from the first 690


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_




----------



## alancsalt

Class installation Bolt Thrower!

Any chance you'd share your temps and what yr ambient is? Just curious to compare.


----------



## staryoshi

I want that white 690 II.

The cable ties on the H50 tubing are there temporarily to "train" them. Also removed the rear 120mm fan mesh and covered the edges with u-channel tubing. GTS450 power cable is a temporary solution as well, it will be addressed.

Going to add one of my red cathodes to the floor of the case because it radiates through the bottom as well as upward in a way that just plain rocks


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Class installation Bolt Thrower!

Any chance you'd share your temps and what yr ambient is? Just curious to compare.


id say ambient is about 25deg idle about 36 load about 76


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

thats with IBT 30 loops and real temp


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I want that white 690 II.

The cable ties on the H50 tubing are there temporarily to "train" them. Also removed the rear 120mm fan mesh and covered the edges with u-channel tubing. GTS450 power cable is a temporary solution as well, it will be addressed.

Going to add one of my red cathodes to the floor of the case because it radiates through the bottom as well as upward in a way that just plain rocks




















limited edition or something from what the video said

call cm up and ask them?


----------



## godofdeath

yea the 692 is awesome for one reason

it finally comes with a standoff tightening tool
o how i wanted someone to provide one for soooooooooooooooo long


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

that rad mount is epic lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
yea the 692 is awesome for one reason

it finally comes with a standoff tightening tool
o how i wanted someone to provide one for soooooooooooooooo long

I went down to the local hardware store and picked up a cheap 3/16" nut driver for about $2 MANY years ago. Works great for installing motherboard standoffs.


----------



## alancsalt

But that's not a free one


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
But that's not a free one









Well, it depends. Cost him however much the case cost just to be able to get it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Well, it depends. Cost him however much the case cost just to be able to get it










Got me! Aaaaargh!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I went down to the local hardware store and picked up a cheap 3/16" nut driver for about $2 MANY years ago. Works great for installing motherboard standoffs.

omg i asked ppl in a thread about what to use to tighten one, no one said anything -.-









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Well, it depends. Cost him however much the case cost just to be able to get it









cost of train ride: 0 dollars
cost of case: 70 dollars
cost of getting the most awesome tool ever: priceless


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


omg i asked ppl in a thread about what to use to tighten one, no one said anything -.-









cost of train ride: 0 dollars
cost of case: 70 dollars
cost of getting the most awesome tool ever: priceless


Lol.. you had to pay $70 in order to receive your free tool though so it's not quite free







But I am jealous. Idk if I actually got one. I don't recall seeing it in the box, because I know I would've been really excited to get one. Will have to dig through my drawer of parts to see if I simply missed it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Lol.. you had to pay $70 in order to receive your free tool though so it's not quite free







But I am jealous. Idk if I actually got one. I don't recall seeing it in the box, because I know I would've been really excited to get one. Will have to dig through my drawer of parts to see if I simply missed it.

They don't list one in the included accessories or Fittings Pack. I don't see it in any of the pictures posted for it or mentioned in any of the reviews either.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octoyen*


Hi all,

I'm just finished my first build, and am running some tests now. All seems to be in working order, except esata dock and port on the top of C690 II. The dock powers up the HDD, but Windows 7 64 doesn't see it. Same thing with the port when I hooked it with Thermaltake BlocX.

SATA cables are connected to SATA 5 & 6 on Asus P6X58D-E. SATAs are set AHCI in BIOS 3030. Am I missing something? Thanks


The dock itself will support hot swapping. Whether it works depends on how well the motherboard itself supports it. You should check with Asus to see if that motherboard does indeed support hot swapping or not, and if it does what are the correct motherboard and bios settings to enable it. It has nothing to do with the docx, the e-sata port, or the case, only the motherboard.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Quote:



Lol.. you had to pay $70 in order to receive your free tool though so it's not quite free







But I am jealous. Idk if I actually got one. I don't recall seeing it in the box, because I know I would've been really excited to get one. Will have to dig through my drawer of parts to see if I simply missed it.


They don't list one in the included accessories or Fittings Pack. I don't see it in any of the pictures posted for it or mentioned in any of the reviews either.


I saw it lised in my english/chinese manual I will try and find the manual and see if its there


----------



## godofdeath

Okay don't think its there lol
I doubt the person I biught it off gave it to me


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll bet that they did by accident. Can you post a pic of it by any chance?

Otherwise a 3/16" nut driver works like a charm. The closest metric would be a 5mm, but that would be pretty sloppy and could round off the corners so be careful if are from a metric using country and can't find a 3/16".


----------



## AK-47

I picked a $10 tool kit at microcenter that came with a mobo stand off driver
you can easily just use your fingers
That's what i did for years b4 using the tool


----------



## PapaSmurf

You may be able to insert them, but there is no way you can tighten them properly with your fingers. Anyone who thinks that they can is fooling themselves. I've seen too many motherboards wrecked by someone who tried that.


----------



## antipesto93

Screwdriver this end









Standoff this end









And its not listed in the manual







( sorry phone pics)


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You may be able to insert them, but there is no way you can tighten them properly with your fingers. Anyone who thinks that they can is fooling themselves. I've seen too many motherboards wrecked by someone who tried that.


i have allways used my fingers








If it ends up coming off with the motherboard itself, Pliers on the standoff and screwdriver on the screw?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


i have allways used my fingers








If it ends up coming off with the motherboard itself, Pliers on the standoff and screwdriver on the screw?


Happens to me now and then when I don't tighten one enough, and that's all I do - grab the standoff with pliers or vicescripts (anything that can get a clean grip without worry of slippage) and unscrew with a driver. No big deal, but a pain in the behind that can easily be avoided in most cases by proper tightening of the standoffs.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Screwdriver this end









Standoff this end









And its not listed in the manual







( sorry phone pics)


Yes its this thing


----------



## mitchbowman

riped i never got one 
they must only come with the new 692


----------



## Vanoyen

I just use a pair of needle nose pliers with some heat-shrink around the ends.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


i have allways used my fingers








If it ends up coming off with the motherboard itself, Pliers on the standoff and screwdriver on the screw?


That's the problem. I've seen way too many motherboards damaged by the standoff spinning on the backside of the mobo. That's why one should NEVER do this. If one isn't willing to take the extra few seconds to properly tighten the standoff they shouldn't be doing it at all. I certainly hope you don't do this on other peoples systems, especially a customer's computer where you are getting paid. That's just being lazy. If you have access to the pliers why not use them to properly secure the standoffs in the first place? That makes a lot more sense to me.

I've never understood how someone can justify spending hundreds of dollars on a motherboard and not be willing to spend $2 or $3 for a tool that will make installing it easier and more securely.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


riped i never got one 
they must only come with the new 692










perhaps, you can always ask cooler master to give you one
i know the person i got the case off of, just had it for about a week or 2
so its probably a new thing and a good one


----------



## alancsalt

I got one with mine. Same.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That looks similar to the slightly larger one they include with the Hyper 212+ to mount the bracket. While it would do the job I prefer an actual nut driver.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That looks similar to the slightly larger one they include with the Hyper 212+ to mount the bracket. While it would do the job I prefer an actual nut driver.


just tried using a nut driver from my rosewill 45 piece tool kit
it seems the nut driver can tighten the standoffs more than the supplied too, or i might have just sucked when i was doing it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The tool doesn't over tighten them, the user does. These aren't lug nuts holding the wheels onto your car. You only need a few inch pounds of torque, not a hundred foot pounds.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

how is finger tightening standoffs not enough? Isn't that what we've all been doing for years?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


how is finger tightening standoffs not enough? Isn't that what we've all been doing for years?


b/c when you hand do it, and unscrew the mobo screws, the standoff can come off too, which after a while gets annoying


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


how is finger tightening standoffs not enough? Isn't that what we've all been doing for years?


Finger tightening isn't enough because they aren't tight enough that way. EVERY guide from a reputable source will tell you to use a wrench to tighten them up. Some will recommend the use of thread locking material when hand tightening as a substitute for using a wrench.

And no, that is NOT what we have been doing for years. At least not people who know what they are doing.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well i've never had a problem with any computer i've ever built with standoffs coming loose.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This (standoffs) is not a big deal as this thread has made it out to be.


----------



## antipesto93

lol there should be a 'Standoff discussion thread'


----------



## alancsalt

Or we could use a Mexican standoff?


----------



## AK-47

The stand off tool is good and better than using your fingers
But it's not the end of the world if you use your fingers
Been building computers for close a decade and I've only used the tool once


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Got some new hardware recently, namely a new PSU and GPU. I had to re-route the cables obviously, and this is the result below. I actually had enough length on the CPU power cable to run it behind the motherboard tray without issue. My last PSU couldn't quite make it and I ended up having to trim some excess PCB off of my sound card to run it underneath.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My 8800GT is in another rig right now, and I'm not sure if I'll put it back. I don't really have any games right now that need it except Mirror's Edge, and it runs fine without it anyway. I'll be getting another GTX 460 very shortly, and then once I actually own a few more games that need a good PhysX card, I'll get a GTS 450 or something. To be honest, I just hated that my PhysX card dwarfed my main GPU in size. Didn't look right.


----------



## godofdeath

lol i thought ur bottom laptop half was with teh case and the case was teh screen


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


lol i thought ur bottom laptop half was with teh case and the case was teh screen


Nah, that's a free laptop I got that needs a screen replacement. I have the housing for the screen, but I need the actual LCD panel before I can put it back together. It runs right now, though you have to hook it up to a screen which is useless. Even has a descent battery. I turned on Silent Hill 2, maxed graphics, and left it on until the battery died and I got about 2 hours out of it. It has some wicked ALtec Lansing speakers built in as well. Only a 1.6GHz AMD Turion 64 though. LCD panels are only about $100 though for it, and I don't have a laptop, so I might as well fix it.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Nah, that's a free laptop I got that needs a screen replacement. I have the housing for the screen, but I need the actual LCD panel before I can put it back together. It runs right now, though you have to hook it up to a screen which is useless. Even has a descent battery. I turned on Silent Hill 2, maxed graphics, and left it on until the battery died and I got about 2 hours out of it. It has some wicked ALtec Lansing speakers built in as well. Only a 1.6GHz AMD Turion 64 though. LCD panels are only about $100 though for it, and I don't have a laptop, so I might as well fix it.


looks like a compaq?
i feel that i got the same thing


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Got some new hardware recently, namely a new PSU and GPU. I had to re-route the cables obviously, and this is the result below. I actually had enough length on the CPU power cable to run it behind the motherboard tray without issue. My last PSU couldn't quite make it and I ended up having to trim some excess PCB off of my sound card to run it underneath.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My 8800GT is in another rig right now, and I'm not sure if I'll put it back. I don't really have any games right now that need it except Mirror's Edge, and it runs fine without it anyway. I'll be getting another GTX 460 very shortly, and then once I actually own a few more games that need a good PhysX card, I'll get a GTS 450 or something. To be honest, I just hated that my PhysX card dwarfed my main GPU in size. Didn't look right.


Nice window man


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


looks like a compaq?
i feel that i got the same thing


Yep, a Presario v2000, well, v2***, not sure exactly. 14.1" glossy screen, but the replacement won't be glossy. Some ATI IGP, x200 or something.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


Nice window man


Thanks!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Yep, a Presario v2000, well, v2***, not sure exactly. 14.1" glossy screen, but the replacement won't be glossy. Some ATI IGP, x200 or something.

Thanks!


i tihkn i got the 15in version
intel celeron m 1.xx ghz SLOW


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i tihkn i got the 15in version
intel celeron m 1.xx ghz SLOW


Mines no speed demon either, but at least it has the ATI IGP. I can actually play some descent older games without issue. Not sure on HD playback, though I'd imagine 720p at least would be smooth. I got it for free, so I can't complain.


----------



## hirsebrey

Hi folks,

just finished my first project. Take a look!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hirsebrey*


Hi folks,




k the inside is white? and the outside is black?


----------



## alancsalt

I thought browny- bronzey- gold. Not sure what you'd call it, but it looks good. Chocolate and cream?


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

I just picked up one of these bad boys. Does anyone here have an H50 water cooling unit in their 690? I'm going to get one too and want to know how it goes.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artie.Fufkin* 
I just picked up one of these bad boys. Does anyone here have an H50 water cooling unit in their 690? I'm going to get one too and want to know how it goes.

They'll fit quite nicely, but it depends on the CPU you are running and how much you intend to OC it if it will cool it effectively or not.


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

i7 950, hoping to get above 4 GHz. I've got some nice 2000 MHz memory and a UD3R mobo so that should be doable hopefully.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's going to be iffy at best. The H50 isn't a good match for an i7.


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

Why is that? I've heard good things about it. I haven't bought it yet though so it's not too late...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Because it doesn't have a large enough radiator to handle the amount of heat an i7 puts out when overclocked. While you will fond some people who swear by them, the facts are they fall flat on their face when you really push them compared to a better air cooler like a Megahelms or Noctua ND14. OC'd to 4GHz and up you will probably see temps in the high 80's C with an H50 in an average 70F room.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artie.Fufkin* 
Why is that? I've heard good things about it. I haven't bought it yet though so it's not too late...

It all depends on the chip you get. But id say if you have the cash get the XSPC Rasa kit. It WILL do a much better job than the H50.


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

So you'd recommend a Noctua D14 over an H50? Note that I would be adding two additional fans to the H50 for a push/pull effect.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artie.Fufkin* 
So you'd recommend a Noctua D14 over an H50? Note that I would be adding two additional fans to the H50 for a push/pull effect.

No H50 is the better cooler


----------



## PapaSmurf

That or the Megahelms. I'm not impressed with the H50 at all. When they get around to making one with a 240 or 360 rad they might have something, but that puny rad from the H50 simply doesn't have the mass to deal with that much heat even with a Push/Pull fan setup with much better fans than what comes with it.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

XSPC Rasa kit FTW:http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11..._Hot_Item.html


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_* 
No H50 is the better cooler

Argh, but some places say that an D14 is better.

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO THINK!


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...vs-noctua.html

This seems to say that the Noctua wins.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Once you weed out the fanboys you'll find that the majority will tell you the Megahelms or Noctua ND-14 outperforms the H50 by a significant margin when you OC. With a mild OC you probably won't notice much difference between them, but once you really push it the Megahelms and ND-14 show their true colors. Heck, the Hyper 212+ can hang with an H50 and only costs about $25 or so.


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

http://www.kitguru.net/components/co...d14-4-53ghz/4/

This seems to favour the Noctua again over the H70, so I'm sure it would beat the H50.


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Once you weed out the fanboys you'll find that the majority will tell you the Megahelms or Noctua ND-14 outperforms the H50 by a significant margin when you OC. With a mild OC you probably won't notice much difference between them, but once you really push it the Megahelms and ND-14 show their true colors. Heck, the Hyper 212+ can hang with an H50 and only costs about $25 or so.

4.2GHz on an i7 950 true colours? I'm hoping for at least 4 though.

A Noctua would cost less than the H50 when I add in the two fans for push pull so I reckon I'll go for that.


----------



## alancsalt

I had 4.2GHz peaking at 76C in Prime, ambients of 23/24C, with HT/on.

Then I went to EK water, coz summers coming on here, and want higher OC. Will Artie want more?


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

I'd be more than happy with 4.2 GHz.


----------



## antipesto93

I have the H50, in my 690 ii case,
If you are overclocked to 4.0ghz @ 1.3v you can expect load temps of 70c (Akasa apche fan)
If you move the radiator so it is an intake (put it in the 5.25 bays) You will shave a few degrees of that temps because the hot air from the NB and ram is not going through the rediator.
NOTE the H50 does not fit at the top of the case because when it has a fan on it it hits the ram slots.

High end air cooling ( Megahalem, Cogage arrow etc....) All perform better than the h50
BUT the h50 can be quiter and looks ALOT better in a case


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

I don't care how it looks, my case doesn't have a window in it. I'll get the Noctua. I see that it's set to blow the air out through the back of the case where there is a fan conveniently stationed there. Would the stock fan in the 690 case be sufficient?


----------



## antipesto93

Yeah the stock fan is fine.
I only got the CM 690 II basic ( same as the advanced but less fans)
So i ended up replacing all the fans with 'Coolermaster R4's ) AKA Sickleflow fans. Other people recomend fans like Gentle typhoons or Akasa Apaches)

For air cooling i found putting a fan in the front 5.25 bays helped alot with the cpu temp.
Also removing the extra hdd bays helped cool gpu temps


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_* 
XSPC Rasa kit FTW:http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11..._Hot_Item.html

This may be a dumb question, but can you make that kit also cool 2 gpu's?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artie.Fufkin* 
I don't care how it looks, my case doesn't have a window in it. I'll get the Noctua. I see that it's set to blow the air out through the back of the case where there is a fan conveniently stationed there. Would the stock fan in the 690 case be sufficient?

i reconmend replacing teh stock 690 fans

my fan set up for the 690 is
2x front (1 in the dvd drive area)
2x top
bottom
back


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *realcyberbob* 
This may be a dumb question, but can you make that kit also cool 2 gpu's?

you can always buy another cpu water block from them
make sure the pump has the power to run it though


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
i reconmend replacing teh stock 690 fans

my fan set up for the 690 is
2x front (1 in the dvd drive area)
2x top
bottom
back

yeah, I have coolermaster R4's in similar places
2x front (1 in the dvd drive area)
1x top(above cpu area) - Didnt put two or it kills the airflow of the fan from the front
bottom - especially if your card runs very hot.
back - defiantly!


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

I'll keep the stock coolers for now but I can always replace/add to them later on.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


This may be a dumb question, but can you make that kit also cool 2 gpu's?


yes! you would just have to buy the gpu blocks that you want and add them into your loop. I also think that the pump in that kit should be able to handle the extra blocks as long as there not SUPER restrictive!


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

Well I have everything ready to go except the bloody memory I want won't be in stock until Friday :-(


----------



## alancsalt

well artie, you should be able to fill in some system specs soon then?


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

Better?


----------



## alancsalt

Fairly similar! Yeah, always handy to know when you're answering a question.


----------



## Artie.Fufkin

Yeah hopefully I can reach your 4.2GHz OC!!!

I'm quite enjoying having 3 monitors setup with 2 computers (two 19" on my old comp and a 24" on the new)


----------



## staryoshi

Removed my GTS450 and tidied it up slightly:









Also removed the acrylic grill from the windowed side-panel and replaced it with a SilverStone filter (see attachments)


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Removed my GTS450 and tidied it up slightly:

Also removed the acrylic grill from the windowed side-panel and replaced it with a SilverStone filter (see attachments)


I think it looks much better


----------



## antipesto93

Got a sheet of free black acrylic from school today, 
Will bend it using the heat strip (Whatever its called..)
And possibly laser etch something on it....but what hmmmm


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


I think it looks much better










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


Got a sheet of free black acrylic from school today, 
Will bend it using the heat strip (Whatever its called..)
And possibly laser etch something on it....but what hmmmm


I vote for a dragon or wolf


----------



## godofdeath

well i got most of the parts to start moving to the 692 probably do it over the weekend


----------



## Fremsen

I'd post pictures of mine but it's cable management is horrid right now. Does anyone have a picture or tips/guide on where to route cables? I'm horrible with my TX650.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

been a long time ..








I barely use my system for sometime now due to work..
but just want to share it here .. again.. haha

_*Oldie but Goodie







*_
--








--








--
_some minor changes ..
All fans are LED-less now.. Got tired of the bling








when ON .. all lights are coming from the board ..just enough glow for me








move my system from bedroom to living room but need some more work.. pretty messy for now .._

keep it coming guys ..
been back reading & saw lots of modified systems ..


----------



## antipesto93

^ Wow what looks SO good! - Really good photography, i have only ever used my phone!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fremsen*


I'd post pictures of mine but it's cable management is horrid right now. Does anyone have a picture or tips/guide on where to route cables? I'm horrible with my TX650.










Just stick the cables through the holes and mash them back behind the motherboard tray (in between the motherboard tray and the side panel). That's really all there is to it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGit™*


been a long time ..








I barely use my system for sometime now due to work..
but just want to share it here .. again.. haha

_*Oldie but Goodie







*_
--

--

--
_some minor changes .. 
All fans are LED-less now.. Got tired of the bling








when ON .. all lights are coming from the board ..just enough glow for me








move my system from bedroom to living room but need some more work.. pretty messy for now .. _

keep it coming guys ..
been back reading & saw lots of modified systems ..


As always, I love when you post pics of your 690.


----------



## antipesto93

Update - Used some acrylic to hide the cables! 
A bit shiny so it kind of reflects some of the F-Panel cables lol
Flash Off








flash on


----------



## Gorki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fremsen*


I'd post pictures of mine but it's cable management is horrid right now. Does anyone have a picture or tips/guide on where to route cables? I'm horrible with my TX650.










Here is my old tx650 (before I replace it with ax1200)



Actually small zipties help a loot. You can also route some cables under the motherboard.




I hope this helps.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorki*


Here is my old tx650 (before I replace it with ax1200)




Did you use Trunk Paint for the inside?


----------



## Gorki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Did you use Trunk Paint for the inside?










No, I used ordinary paint. It's called _metal effect_. I saw it using for iron fences and some electrical distribution boxes. But first I used some sort of zinc based paint as "primer" so paint won't fall off after painting.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well, it looks nice. I like the effect. Well done.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Bit dusty but i cbf cleaning it








enjoy

























































And yes, i have a UD7 chipset cooler on a UD4P


----------



## realcyberbob

Nice Hawk-nVidia, what's that above your gtx480?


----------



## djmic25

Just passing by, orange ranger..more power to 690ers!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


Nice Hawk-nVidia, what's that above your gtx480?


That's part of the chipset cooling system IINM.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


Nice Hawk-nVidia, what's that above your gtx480?


it's the passive addition to the UD7 chipset cooler


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


it's the passive addition to the UD7 chipset cooler










Way to slap it on you UD4P, looks great, and probably cools even better. Nice work.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Way to slap it on you UD4P, looks great, and probably cools even better. Nice work.


cheers








the old one was hot enough to cook eggs (and i would know, the 480 can cook eye fillets!)
this one just feels warm so there's a massive difference


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Way to slap it on you UD4P, looks great, and probably cools even better. Nice work.


Well in the reviews that I have seen ,it is just 2 C temperature difference

But it looks good


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Gotta have sleeving in the 690


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

err... the temp of the heatsink is pretty much irrelevant, just saying. If a heatsink doesn't conduct well then it's going to be cold, and cold = better right?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
err... the temp of the heatsink is pretty much irrelevant, just saying. If a heatsink doesn't conduct well then it's going to be cold, and cold = better right?









Yep. I can't even begin to count the number of morons who claimed their NB heatsink was way too hot then after cleaning the surface and applying new TIM were stupid enough to brag about how much cooler the Heatsink was. They weren't smart enough to realize that if the heatsink was hot it was working like it was supposed to and doing it's job as opposed to how it wasn't working right since it was cool. If the TIM helped the heatsink would have gotten hotter not colder. But you couldn't get those so called "Experts" to understand that.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

the problem was that it wasn't dissipating the heat, it just held it.
this one gets quite hot without the passive installed :S


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

the problem was that it wasn't dissipating the heat, it just held it.
this one gets quite hot without the passive installed :S

-------- sorry for the DP, OCN locked up


----------



## a machine

Its only a prototipe but is Perfect system for noise,cold and mantenaince.
Side panel down 14fan out, up closed.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a machine* 
Its only a prototipe but is Perfect system for noise,cold and mantenaince.
Side panel down 14fan out, up closed.









You have so many possibilities for cable management but you ignored them...

I am disappoint tbh, but I hope for your eventual rectification of this injustice.


----------



## a machine

look more near,

nothing is perfect,but you can get ideas if you want








its free


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a machine*


look more near,

nothing is perfect,but you can get ideas if you want








its free


well it can look like this:










or this








your choice


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well said. +1


----------



## Not A Good Idea

So i have upgraded since i joined about a month ago.
my 690 is now watercooled.
running at 4.12Mhz and doesnt go past 40C on intel burn (high stress)

ps i have an h50 for sale and later on possibly 2 asus 5870s.


----------



## mrfajita

I got sick of blue and decided to swap out the blue CCFL lights for red ones.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea* 
So i have upgraded since i joined about a month ago.
my 690 is now watercooled.
running at 4.12Mhz and doesnt go past 40C on intel burn (high stress)

ps i have an h50 for sale and later on possibly 2 asus 5870s.

How much difference did you notice in LOAD temps between the H50 and your current WC setup?


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
How much difference did you notice in LOAD temps between the H50 and your current WC setup?

using intel burn test (10 passes Extreme Setting)

Load with h50 p/p: 55C +
Load with h20: 39 - 40 MAX


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. I'm surprised the H50 was that close.


----------



## GunMetalGrey

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...orial-haf.html Little helpful tut for anyone looking to do panel engraving!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
How much difference did you notice in LOAD temps between the H50 and your current WC setup?

For comparison, my Intel 950 with the H50, 1" shroud and 133cfm Ultra Kaze push exhaust was 12C hotter under load compared with EK full nickel, Laing DDC 18w pump and 360x1 XSPC RZ rad. Gave me enough headroom to go from 4.2 to 4.4 in ambients around 24C


----------



## mushrooshi

What is this case? It looks like a mini 690


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's an Elite 334. Nice looking outside, but the inside is terrible as far as cable management goes even with a LOT of modding. It's the basic Elite chassis (like the 330 in my Sig Rig) with a different front. Nice airflow, but a PITB to work with.


----------



## a machine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


well it can look like this:










or this








your choice



Ey man are you craisy??????

my system is more cheap,and my photos are originals.

You can get ideas,its free,

And UD9 board?????? are you LN2 man????
-10.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a machine*


Ey man are you craisy??????

my system is more cheap,and my photos are originals.

You can get ideas,its free,

And UD9 board?????? are you LN2 man????
-10.


Ok, Its a UD4p motherboard, But with a different chipset cooler (from a ud9 or ex58-extreme )
Also you could easily get your system to look like that, Admittedly my rig looked like yours when it was first built but then i took the time to route and hide cables, 
I don't even have a modular cable and still hider everysingle spare molex/sata cable, EVERYTHING can be routed behind the motherboard tray!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

yea brb gotta put more LN2 into my H50, LOL!


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


yea brb gotta put more LN2 into my H50, LOL!


----------



## a machine

a friend get 4.3 i7 950 with h70 for pcmark vantage,and 1 time 5.1ghz.

and coolermaster have a very goods cable, i like more than yours.
two fan, on top???????????????
with that graphic card??????????????????

The Cm 690 II have on side hdds holes to one fan, good for hdd,board and one card or two.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a machine*


a friend get 4.3 i7 950 with h70 for pcmark vantage,and 1 time 5.1ghz.

and coolermaster have a very goods cable, i like more than yours.
two fan, on top???????????????
with that graphic card??????????????????

The Cm 690 II have on side hdds holes to one fan, good for hdd,board and one card or two.










Hawk nVidia was just trying to show you how easy and nice your system could look if you took just *5 minutes* to tidy up in your case. It is VERY easy to tidy the cables and tuck them away. It will also help out a bit with airflow too. It's your choice, but why would you want to leave it so messy when it is SO easy to have it looking nice?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Hawk nVidia was just trying to show you how easy and nice your system could look if you took just *5 minutes* to tidy up in your case. It is VERY easy to tidy the cables and tuck them away. It will also help out a bit with airflow too. It's your choice, but why would you want to leave it so messy when it is SO easy to have it looking nice?









This.

Either you care or you don't. I mean, I built my system, so I care about it. Therefore, I did very anal cable management without a single modification to my case and it looks extremely clean. But now if I had somebody else build it for me, then I probably wouldn't care as much and I probably wouldn't have managed the cables as nicely.

So I guess it's all dictated by how much you like your system.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I feel like a bit of a 'tard here...wish it would take me only 5 minutes to cable route. I dread having to replace any hardware because of the inevitable cable routing. It honestly usually takes me about an hour to do. I sometimes wonder if it's even worth it as no one in real life even pays any attention to my rig but me. I can't not do it though, or it drives me nuts.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I feel like a bit of a 'tard here...wish it would take me only 5 minutes to cable route. I dread having to replace any hardware because of the inevitable cable routing. It honestly usually takes me about an hour to do. I sometimes wonder if it's even worth it as no one in real life even pays any attention to my rig but me. I can't not do it though, or it drives me nuts.


It's mainly for your own self-satisfaction and bragability (That's a word...







). Sure it can seem like a good bit of work but it's rewarding (IMO) to gaze into your case and see clean, well-managed insides


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I feel like a bit of a 'tard here...wish it would take me only 5 minutes to cable route. I dread having to replace any hardware because of the inevitable cable routing. It honestly usually takes me about an hour to do. I sometimes wonder if it's even worth it as no one in real life even pays any attention to my rig but me. I can't not do it though, or it drives me nuts.


I feel the same way as Staryoshi! And I'd like to add that I believe that it's normal for cable management to take an hour at the very least, especially if the person doing it is trying to do a good job. I can't remember how long it took me, but I know it was much longer than just 1 hour! But you see, I built my rig, and so I love it. And because I love it, I do the very best that I can whenever I do anything to it (such as cable management). Ok, so yeah I am the only one who's going to see it, but y'know what? My reward comes in the form of a job done well.

But hey, if I want to show it to anyone, then I can just borrow a friend's camera (or my mom's who happens to have the PowerShot G10), take a few shots, and then post them here on OCN! Actually, I've done that a few times now and it's a cool feeling to have people say things like, _"Whoa! That looks perfectly clean!"_.







I just say _"Yep! That's my baby!"_


----------



## octoyen

It's done! I took the ice skating blades and CM logo off, it looks quite nice in all black.

I've replaced H70 stocks fans with GELID Solutions Wing 12 PL PWM fans, it went from a jet engine to "is it on?" I went with Gelid over Gentle Typhoo 1850, because its a PWM fan which lets mobo control its speed. Gelid also moves more air then GT 1850, at least on the paper. Therefor it's a bit louder than GT1850 at full speed. The only thing that I don't like about Gelid is that it glows. There is no off switch unless you cut the LED wires. But I'm sure it suits fine for peeps with glowing fetish.









H70 stock fans are now installed behind HDD housing (pull), and lower left panel connected to a Scythe fan controller. They do a very good job cooling off HDDs & GPU, and are very quiet at low speed (min. speed is around 850 rpm)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Gorgeous! Was it difficult to remove the 'ice skates'? I scuffed mine up a bit putting in my replacement mesh in the front panel and want to take them out and tidy them up a bit.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I feel like a bit of a 'tard here...wish it would take me only 5 minutes to cable route. I dread having to replace any hardware because of the inevitable cable routing. It honestly usually takes me about an hour to do. I sometimes wonder if it's even worth it as no one in real life even pays any attention to my rig but me. I can't not do it though, or it drives me nuts.


Same. It takes me forever to cable, and it still looks sort of meh.

octoyen, that looks proper!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I feel like a bit of a 'tard here...wish it would take me only 5 minutes to cable route. I dread having to replace any hardware because of the inevitable cable routing. It honestly usually takes me about an hour to do. I sometimes wonder if it's even worth it as no one in real life even pays any attention to my rig but me. I can't not do it though, or it drives me nuts.

Well, in 5 minutes he could certainly have a far tidier looking system than what he has. It was more of a generalisation to get across the point that if he took even a small amount of time and tucked a couple of wires away it would look significantly better. In order to have great cable management however it does take a little longer than 5 mins


----------



## octoyen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Gorgeous! Was it difficult to remove the 'ice skates'? I scuffed mine up a bit putting in my replacement mesh in the front panel and want to take them out and tidy them up a bit.

Thanks. Taking the blades off was pretty easy, they are just clip-on with no glue (thanks MC). All you need is a flat head screw driver to pry the hook open from the inside.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Same. It takes me forever to cable, and it still looks sort of meh.

octoyen, that looks proper!

Thanks. Cable management does take some times, I did it twice. lol


----------



## octoyen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Removed my GTS450 and tidied it up slightly:









Also removed the acrylic grill from the windowed side-panel and replaced it with a SilverStone filter (see attachments)

I too bought the Silverstone filter, but found out it blocks almost 50% of airflow due to its super fine mesh. So I end up not using them.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octoyen* 
It's done! I took the ice skating blades and CM logo off, it looks quite nice in all black.

I've replaced H70 stocks fans with GELID Solutions Wing 12 PL PWM fans, it went from a jet engine to "is it on?" I went with Gelid over Gentle Typhoo 1850, because its a PWM fan which lets mobo control its speed. Gelid also moves more air then GT 1850, at least on the paper. Therefor it's a bit louder than GT1850 at full speed. The only thing that I don't like about Gelid is that it glows. There is no off switch unless you cut the LED wires. But I'm sure it suits fine for peeps with glowing fetish.










You could always install a fan light switch. http://www.instructables.com/id/Ligh...-Light-Switch/ More work than just cutting the wires, but it would give you the option of turning them on and off as needed.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octoyen* 
Thanks. Taking the blades off was pretty easy, they are just clip-on with no glue (thanks MC). All you need is a flat head screw driver to pry the hook open from the inside.



















Thanks. Cable management does take some times, I did it twice. lol

Thanks for that! Guess I know what I'll be doing next week!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Thanks for that! Guess I know what I'll be doing next week!









One of the first things I did with my 690 was remove those "ice skates", as you've lovingly called them. Looks much cleaner IMO, on both the 690 and 690 II.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
One of the first things I did with my 690 was remove those "ice skates", as you've lovingly called them. Looks much cleaner IMO, on both the 690 and 690 II.

I like those "ice skates"









They make the CM690 stand out!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
One of the first things I did with my 690 was remove those "ice skates", as you've lovingly called them. Looks much cleaner IMO, on both the 690 and 690 II.

My only reason for keeping them is that they'll break up the all black front of my case quite nicely, plus the colour of them fits my colour scheme quite nicely too







I would definitely remove them from my nVidia edition however if I wasn't selling it. They're a ghastly green and don't match. Although in saying that, none of the greens that they used on this case were the same so it made it look tacky, hence me upgrading to the 690 II as soon as it was released!


----------



## antipesto93

Wow nice!

What do you use a computer with those specs for anyway?


----------



## octoyen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You could always install a fan light switch. http://www.instructables.com/id/Ligh...-Light-Switch/ More work than just cutting the wires, but it would give you the option of turning them on and off as needed.


A great tip, I'll look into that after warranty expires.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*










Wow nice!

What do you use a computer with those specs for anyway?


Thanks, it's mostly for CAD and some digital contents creations.


----------



## Hindsight

Are the lower drive bays riveted in place on this case? Meaning, if I only wanted half of the lower drive bays (as I have seen some do in this thread), does it mean drilling out the rivets, then cutting and riveting back in place?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Are the lower drive bays riveted in place on this case? Meaning, if I only wanted half of the lower drive bays (as I have seen some do in this thread), does it mean drilling out the rivets, then cutting and riveting back in place?


All of the bottom ones can come out, The only ones Stuck in place are the TOP 2

*Note *you cannot only take a certain amount out, So you either have All of them or JUST the top two

If you want any other combination you need to mod the bottom drive cage by using a dremel to cut the walls in half ( I am guessing here...)

To take them off there are a couple of the screws under the case and a couple connecting the drive bays to the mobo tray.


----------



## Hindsight

Thanks antipesto! That's pretty cool that it is removable.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Are the lower drive bays riveted in place on this case? Meaning, if I only wanted half of the lower drive bays (as I have seen some do in this thread), does it mean drilling out the rivets, then cutting and riveting back in place?


Are you referring to the original CM 690? I mean, I think most people are going to assume you're referring to the CM 690 II since that's the newest one, and the CM 690 II has removable, modular HDD bays.

To me, it sounds like you're referring to the original 690, so yep: it does indeed require some modding. But if you're referring to the CM 690 II, then it doesn't require any modding because the HDD bays are removable except for the top two.


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Are you referring to the original CM 690? I mean, I think most people are going to assume you're referring to the CM 690 II since that's the newest one, and the CM 690 II has removable, modular HDD bays.

To me, it sounds like you're referring to the original 690, so yep: it does indeed require some modding. But if you're referring to the CM 690 II, then it doesn't require any modding because the HDD bays are removable except for the top two.


I'm referring to whatever model they sell these days.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137 Which, I'm guessing is the latest model. When you say the v2 has removable modular HDD bays, do you mean you can remove has many as you want (except the top two) or is it like what antipesto93 said.... all but top 2 can be removed, but the ones you remove come off as one unit that can't be further divided without cutting?

One other question.... is there enough room to stash a lot of power cables behind the mobo tray? I have a PC Power & Cooling non-modular PSU and an Antec P182 right now. The PSU is at the bottom and there is a tray seperating the bottom from the top area of the case where the MB is. The tray sits an inch or so above the top of the PS which creates a nice, fairly hidden place for all the excess cables to be jammed into lol. I'm wondering if there is a place like this on the 690? I've browsed this thread and seen some folks build little housings and place them right in front of the PSU (to hide the cables) but that would block airflow from the lower fan and I don't want that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


I'm referring to whatever model they sell these days.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137 Which, I'm guessing is the latest model. When you say the v2 has removable modular HDD bays, do you mean you can remove has many as you want (except the top two) or is it like what antipesto93 said.... all but top 2 can be removed, but the ones you remove come off as one unit that can't be further divided without cutting?


The one you linked is the original CM 690, and this is the one that does not have the removable/modular HDD bays.

Here's the CM 690 II which _does_ have the modular HDD bays: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119216

Anyway, the original CM 690 (the one you have) requires physical modding in order to remove the bays. As with all modding, you can either ask how to do what you want to do, or you can carefully examine your case to see how you can do it. But don't ask me because I don't know how to do it.

So anyway, it's not "v2", but instead it's the CM 690 II. However, the model number has "692" in it instead of "690". It's just a new case that Cooler Master has added to their lineup.


----------



## Hindsight

Gotcha, ok thank you for the info. I don't have the case yet... I still have my Antec 182. I like it but it doesn't breathe well enough so I'm looking for something more along the CM192 lines. It looks to be about a perfect case from what I can see.

How about hiding the cables?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Gotcha, ok thank you for the info. I don't have the case yet... I still have my Antec 182. I like it but it doesn't breathe well enough so I'm looking for something more along the CM192 lines. It looks to be about a perfect case from what I can see.

How about hiding the cables?


Couldn't think of anything easier with the CM 690 II







I have both the older CM 690 and the new one. The new one has some improvements over the old one in regards to cable management like holes cut into the mobo tray next to the board for routing the 24pin tidily. They also removed the large ridge on the motherboard tray which prevented a lot of people from being able to put their side-panel on without a big bulge. The CM 690 II is a lovely case to work with!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Gotcha, ok thank you for the info. I don't have the case yet... I still have my Antec 182. I like it but it doesn't breathe well enough so I'm looking for something more along the CM192 lines. It looks to be about a perfect case from what I can see.

How about hiding the cables?


I have the original 690 (the one you found on Newegg), and it's very easy to manage and hide the cables.


----------



## antipesto93

^WOW that is a very nice job! i have the same psu and have Wayy to many spare cables!!! 
I ended up Putting all of my spare cables (molex lines x2 and sata line x1) into a bunch using zipties, and then made a false floor mod to cover the bunch of cables (Made it long to keep it consistant)

<work in progress>


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


^WOW that is a very nice job! i have the same psu and have Wayy to many spare cables!!! 
I ended up Putting all of my spare cables (molex lines x2 and sata line x1) into a bunch using zipties, and then made a false floor mod to cover the bunch of cables (Made it long to keep it consistant)

<work in progress>
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/h...IMAG0151-2.jpg


Thank you! It's a passion.









However, we have different PSUs.









Anyway, I really like the false floor idea!!!


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Thank you! It's a passion.









However, we have different PSUs.









Anyway, I really like the false floor idea!!!


OH your's is modular!!! Thats cheating!








It is still a great job nevertheless!

Wait.....You have no fan on your cpu cooler :s?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


OH your's is modular!!! Thats cheating!








It is still a great job nevertheless!

Wait.....You have no fan on your cpu cooler :s?


The fan is actually held by the black part. I mean, the black part is the fan holder and it slides in and out of the heatsink (it's held in by the 4 silver-colored screws).

But I replaced the stock fan with this one and I am extremely happy with it!!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/69...-_1100CFM.html

(this link has incorrect information in it: I think it should be "110CFM" instead of "1100CFM", but I guess it hasn't been reported yet)


----------



## Beefylicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


OH your's is modular!!! Thats cheating!








It is still a great job nevertheless!

Wait.....You have no fan on your cpu cooler :s?


well.. this case is good for modular and non-modular psu's









my problem was to find a cpu cooler that would fit in my system aside from corsair's h50/70..


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


OH your's is modular!!! Thats cheating!








It is still a great job nevertheless!


haha, that's what I was thinking









I don't have a modular PSU, and my PSU is 750w so it has a LOT of extra cables since I have only one video card, and only three drives to power. Is there enough room behind the mobo tray to stash tons and tons of wires? I saw the cover idea but I don't want to block airflow from the lower fan.


----------



## alancsalt

The front fan is above the bottom of the case, and if you have a PSU with its intake and exhaust venting to the outside of the case its not an issue.


----------



## Hindsight

Right but I want a lot of that airflow to go up towards the board and cpu then exhaust out the top. The PSU doesn't need much air.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hindsight* 
Right but I want a lot of that airflow to go up towards the board and cpu then exhaust out the top. The PSU doesn't need much air.

With your system, there isn't that much airflow needed. I mean there's just one GTX 260 in it. So just the 690's stock cooling will be absolutely enough unless you live in an extremely hot environment.

But now if you had like three GTX 470s in it or something, then the importance of good airflow really goes up quite a bit.

So, there's no need to add any fans or to change them out for any other reason than to just please the DIY'er side of you (cuz, you know... stock anything sucks hehe).

Take my system for example: I would be fine with just a rear exhaust and a front intake.







But, I wanted more light so I bought Cooler Master's "Neon" white LED fans which are really nice and bright and light the interior up somewhat well. That's why I have a top exhaust fan.







Although, I do feel it exhausting fairly warm air when I'm playing a demanding game like Crysis. But, before I added that fan, the heat used to just escape naturally out of the top anyway.

Anyway, there's enough room behind the motherboard tray to hide all of the cables.


----------



## blues man




----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Pimped


----------



## antipesto93

^ Very nice, Still trying to get my head around the whole air freshener thing!

Blues man....Where is your monitor lawl


----------



## godofdeath

sold my 690 with a buncha cooler master fans and now running the 692


----------



## blues man

hay antipesto93

I have two one p2370hd

The second is the t220





Is it another liquefaction



Is it another liquefaction my dear brother


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

The things next to my monitor are not appropriate for OCN









i will get a photo tonight when i move some "stuff"


----------



## strezz

just got mine today


----------



## Ulver

My humble build, for your appreciation, gentlemen:






















































Cable management is not the prettiest by far but it doesn't hamper the airflow in any way.
I've been upgrading it a lot and have spent a little short of US$3.000,00 and lots of my time (more than I should







) on this thing.
It's my hobby, my material obsession and, after starting it one year ago, its finally completed! Well ok, it will never be completed... there's always something that can be improved but: I am satisfied with it!
Specs on my sig.

I'll be away from OCN for a while from now on (have a PhD thesis to write







)!
Wish you guys a Merry Christmas, with lots of food and drunken sex, followed by a great new year!


----------



## godofdeath

whats a good way to soften the glue on the usb and stuff on the cm692?
i want to remove all the usb and stuff since i cant use them


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
whats a good way to soften the glue on the usb and stuff on the cm692?
i want to remove all the usb and stuff since i cant use them

Mine ended up falling off lol... Guess the glue wasn't too strong.


----------



## torture

New CPU cooler and some minor changes:










































What do you think?


----------



## Ulver

Neat system you got there, torture!









I would only suggest that you move you drives to the lower bays to maximize cooling for them and perhaps help your videocard's as well.
On the top bays, where they are now, you risk creating a horizontal whirlwind of hot air (that is heated around the drives) because of the hot air being trapped on the top of the drive bays and spun by the fresh air entering the case through the lower fan. While if you put you drives, with one bay of space between them, in front of that fan (lower bays) you should effectively cool both and that warmed air would then flow through your case normally (not interfering with the temps of the other components). You could also measure the drives load temps before and after to make sure.
Or maybe I just had too much coffee and you shouldn't bother


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
I got sick of blue and decided to swap out the blue CCFL lights for red ones.

I guess I accidentally all the photos that were supposed to post here.
May as well upload them again.



































Red light looks interesting over a DFI Lanparty with green parts, but it makes my GPU's blue PCB look black.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^that looks absolutely fantastic. You should replace the front blue fan with a red one though


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Mine ended up falling off lol... Guess the glue wasn't too strong.

well the glue barely had strength on my cm690 front i/o thing but on the top panel for this 692 its gripped on for some reason


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
^that looks absolutely fantastic. You should replace the front blue fan with a red one though









I think it looks kinda cool with the blue but I am going to put a red one there, or just red LEDs in that fan.


----------



## TwoCables

I like that there's a blue fan there (or rather, that there's a different-colored fan there) because it's a different section of the rig! Plus it's intake, and blue=cool.


----------



## Lord Xeb

To get added, post your pictures in the thread, then PM me the following information:

Lord Xeb








Also I have 2 5770s in Xfire


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
To get added, post your pictures in the thread, then PM me the following information:











Does this club have a new owner? Is it you?


----------



## antipesto93

lol, Accidently copied from the op?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
lol, Accidently copied from the op?

I know.


----------



## Greg0986

When am I going to be added? I have applied ages ago. Is the owner not bothering any more?


----------



## strezz

i think there hasn't been an update for a long time.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The last update was October 13th.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg0986* 
When am I going to be added? I have applied ages ago. Is the owner not bothering any more?

Yeah, This is just a place for 690 owners to chill/ask question etc









Whats the big deal of having your name in the op anyway


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg0986* 
When am I going to be added? I have applied ages ago. Is the owner not bothering any more?

He's very busy with life. Did you send him a private message (as instructed in the OP)?


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

I jammed an intel 775 fan into the 5.25 bay.
Works a treat, i turned the H50 fans to exhaust so it would stop filling my case with hot air so the 80mm gives the H50 some nice cool air







.


----------



## loop0001

well club 690. it's been good, but i have (in my official capacity) moved on and up to the atcs 840. thanks for the good times!! may your rigs never die!!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
well club 690. it's been good, but i have (in my official capacity) moved on and up to the atcs 840. thanks for the good times!! may your rigs never die!!

That was one classy farewell. Enjoy the 840!


----------



## loop0001

cant grudge such an awesome case, and everyone here in this club has always been a great help to me and others. never seen anything else but good spirits ya know?

lol hopefully the 840 will like Me!! in 2 days ill be attacking it with a dremel


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
He's very busy with life. Did you send him a private message (as instructed in the OP)?

Yh I did that a couple of months ago







It doesn't matter though I guess


----------



## alancsalt

Same. Guess the OP has lost interest. It happens.


----------



## Bobehud

I have the Haf owners always on the front Page just picked up a 690 II Adv and love the case. It can really be made to fit a lot of different set ups and is sleek black and fast cannot be to much wrong with that.

Antec boyz are every where...ummm i was one for a looong time,but this case is just built better and has great deal more thought in it.


----------



## Bobehud

OKay the OP has walked away went thru the thread no updates or hardly any pics how can someone pick up where the OP left off and get this thing in the air again..?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobehud*


OKay the OP has walked away went thru the thread no updates or hardly any pics how can someone pick up where the OP left off and get this thing in the air again..?










I hardly doubt the original post is of much use now anyway. I'm sure we have hundreds of 690 owners, and I highly doubt anyone is going to click on every single persons name to see all the systems. Anyone who pays attention to anything 690 related still checks in this thread quite often, so there are plenty of people that you can share you rig with and seek advice from regarding this case. I bet the only person who's ever clicked my name in the original post was me actually, just to check if it worked.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

man don't stress. Really, does it matter if your name is on a long list on the OP that no one looks at?









if you've posted pics and discussed stuff in this club you're in as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Bobehud

No no you misunderstand being .'IN' isn't my concern would just like to see the same type of activity in this sub forum as other cases have.I spent a great deal of time picking out the 690II Adv. and as i said earlier it has had a great deal of thought and is good as any in its class,better than most.
We have a new HUGE Microcenter so i was able to handle and take the sides off of other cases and ck things out prior to buying.Cant do that with NewEgg so i know the quality of the case.
Thats all just trying to get a little rah rah going is all.


----------



## mcnabbmc

How come I'm not on the list yet? I posted my picture 3-4 months ago.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcnabbmc*


How come I'm not on the list yet? I posted my picture 3-4 months ago.


Maybe the OP doesn't like you...jk, read the last few posts


----------



## Bobehud

What are some of the more popular mods on the 690/690 II--im betting side window..was thinking about cutting the side to where it had about 3 in border all the way around and tack welding some type of industrial looking grating.

Add on!!_question _who uses the rear 80mm fan to cool the backside of the MoBo and processor and did you notice any difference? have a nice blue 80mm staring at me from a prior computer


----------



## alancsalt

Taking the lower HDD racks out to fit a 240 radiator
Paint jobs

need a slim 80mm fan on the Mk1


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobehud*


What are some of the more popular mods on the 690/690 II--im betting side window..was thinking about cutting the side to where it had about 3 in border all the way around and tack welding some type of industrial looking grating.

Add on!!_question _who uses the rear 80mm fan to cool the backside of the MoBo and processor and did you notice any difference? have a nice blue 80mm staring at me from a prior computer


Well, a standard thickness 80mm fan doesn't work on the original 690, not sure about the 690 II. Windows are a common mod, not many seem to like the window side panel available from Cooler Master. I think something like what you said, only smaller, would be cooler as am intake grill. What 690 version do you have/are looking at getting? And what components/coolers/etc.?

EDIT - noticed you went with the 690 II Advanced. Honestly, you really aren't going to need to mod anything for most setups. Only reason really, short of massive radiators or something, is for aesthetics. And that is all up to you what will look good. Not sure if I am huge on the grill idea, maybe share a pic of the material?


----------



## Bobehud

still looking.one is the grate used on truck steps for in the winter so you don't slip very rough and rugged looking.You right its strictly for looks and thats subjective.I kinda like the all black sleek look it has now..just the front fan and two fans fans glowing blue..even took out the PS fan it didn't glow it radiated blue.Yes i replaced with another 140mm i know you cant leave them out,was just really BRIGHT!! :})
Your right about the 80mm fan it almost lets the back panel go flush.Running Prime 64 bit for an hour max heat, room temp 76f and my load is eeeh let me see its 46C.Im at 3.950 1.475 with NB of 2850 and it V is 1.450 so thats not bad.I lapped and polished everything when i moved over to the CoolMaster 690 II Adv. That seems to have helped.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Maybe the OP doesn't like you...jk, read the last few posts

That made me lol pretty hard









Also, when I first got my CM 690 nVidia edition, I actually did go through ALL the names under the modded category of the list to see what everyone else had done. Had way too much time back then!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
That made me lol pretty hard









Also, when I first got my CM 690 nVidia edition, I actually did go through ALL the names under the modded category of the list to see what everyone else had done. Had way too much time back then!

I tried on a couple occasions, but after about 10 or so names, my short attention span turned to other things. Most of the ones I clicked, either by chance or my terrible luck, were pics of unfinished stock cases with just some fans added, or the honey comb removed. Most of the good ones get posted several times luckily, and I usually happen upon them. Yagit's CM 690 is still my favourite, even though there have been some more, not sure the word here, ambitious 690 projects around.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well i read every post up until my first one at least twice

:/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcnabbmc*


How come I'm not on the list yet? I posted my picture 3-4 months ago.


Did you send iandroo888 a private message too?


----------



## Obakemono

I'll have my 690II tomorrow and build it up after stripping my Chenming skyscraper case out.


----------



## godofdeath

white 692 in video
i dont think its painted since the feet is white

edit one more


----------



## ears1991

Theres a white 692 and an nvidia one now, look on the coolermaster website


----------



## 0mar32

My new build in my CM690(Sig Rig) Cable Management:


----------



## ComputerGeek485

some upgrades; new mobo (am3 fuzion), ram (2x4gb ddr3 1333), CPU (1075t), cooler (coolermaster all in one liquid cooling system from the e6600 era), and a 2nd 460 768 (although i'm looking to sell both to get a 570 in the near future)


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

watercooling installed.

Yes, that was cable managed and photographed quickly with a phone camera xD


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i think i killed the thread


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11654170*
> i think i killed the thread


It was the poor quality picture.







At least it has an artistic angle and shiny memory sticks.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

artistic angle, LOL. It's at that angle because the watercooling tubes wouldn't let it lie flat xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11654391*
> artistic angle, LOL. It's at that angle because the watercooling tubes wouldn't let it lie flat xD


I meant the camera angle.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

that's my point; there isn't one







the camera's flat, it's the case that's tilted (the rear is on the wood of the desk)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11654806*
> that's my point; there isn't one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the camera's flat, it's the case that's tilted (the rear is on the wood of the desk)


Well, then that's butt-ugly.









At least your Gigabyte logo plate is right-side up on your northbridge. :/


----------



## torture

Here are few adjustments and the new GPU:


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

does anyone have a CoolerMaster V8 cooler with their CM690 (the mark I case).

I posted thread and got different responses.

I know it'll be tight, but does any one have this combination?

I don't mind going without a side exhaust fan as my front to rear air lows pretty good.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory;11667612*
> does anyone have a CoolerMaster V8 cooler with their CM690 (the mark I case).
> 
> I posted thread and got different responses.
> 
> I know it'll be tight, but does any one have this combination?
> 
> I don't mind going without a side exhaust fan as my front to rear air lows pretty good.


Can't give a definitive answer, but I can't imagine the V8 not fitting. This is a fairly wide case, and I am pretty sure almost any cooler will fit.


----------



## Ov3rclock3R

My new pc that i built yesterday (First build), a great case i think the cable manangent is very good for the price, i love it!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rclock3R;11669128*
> My new pc that i built yesterday (First build), a great case i think the cable manangent is very good for the price, i love it!


why dont you remove the extra harddrive piece since you are using only 1 drive?


----------



## Ov3rclock3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;11669165*
> why dont you remove the extra harddrive piece since you are using only 1 drive?


Yeah mate, literally about 2 mins after i took the pics i saw someone else pc without them so i removed them lol, what do you think for a first build ?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rclock3R;11669233*
> Yeah mate, literally about 2 mins after i took the pics i saw someone else pc without them so i removed them lol, what do you think for a first build ?


Waaaah I want a white one!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ov3rclock3R*


Yeah mate, literally about 2 mins after i took the pics i saw someone else pc without them so i removed them lol, what do you think for a first build ?


i would definitely try to route that cable that goes to the middle behind the mobo and find a fan header (fan cable right?) and plug it there

very good build though

the white really shows how much room there is


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory*


does anyone have a CoolerMaster V8 cooler with their CM690 (the mark I case).

I posted thread and got different responses.

I know it'll be tight, but does any one have this combination?

I don't mind going without a side exhaust fan as my front to rear air lows pretty good.


I've seen them in CM Scouts so I can't imagine them not fitting in a 690. I'm sure if you used the search function for V8 you would find at least a couple mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory*


does anyone have a CoolerMaster V8 cooler with their CM690 (the mark I case).

I posted thread and got different responses.

I know it'll be tight, but does any one have this combination?

I don't mind going without a side exhaust fan as my front to rear air lows pretty good.


The case has 176.7mm of clearance for cpu cooler.
The V8 is 161.1mm so that leaves you with 15.6mm to spare.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## PapaSmurf

Someone just posted that they are running one in a CM Elite case which is close to an inch narrower than a 690 so it would definitely fit.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory;11667612*
> does anyone have a CoolerMaster V8 cooler with their CM690 (the mark I case).
> 
> I posted thread and got different responses.
> 
> I know it'll be tight, but does any one have this combination?
> 
> I don't mind going without a side exhaust fan as my front to rear air lows pretty good.


the CM 690 will fit any modern CPU cooler. The max height for heatsinks is 159mm anyway, IIRC, and cases are designed with this in mind. Usually side panel fans won't fit though (no big loss)


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory*


does anyone have a CoolerMaster V8 cooler with their CM690 (the mark I case).

I posted thread and got different responses.

I know it'll be tight, but does any one have this combination?

I don't mind going without a side exhaust fan as my front to rear air lows pretty good.


I have one but I have the version with the side window, it's easy to install if you've got the side window, nothing interferes!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32;11682528*
> I have one but I have the version with the side window, it's easy to install if you've got the side window, nothing interferes!


If anything the side panel window would make the inside room a bit less (the thickness of the window pane).


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf;11683921*
> if anything the side panel window would make the inside room a bit less (the thickness of the window pane).


qft.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0mar32*


I have one but I have the version with the side window, it's easy to install if you've got the side window, nothing interferes!


Nothing interferes with the stock panel either when leaving the fan down by the GPU.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If anything the side panel window would make the inside room a bit less (the thickness of the window pane).


You don't believe me!
Here's a Pic of it:


----------



## PapaSmurf

EDITED: I didn't say I didn't believe you, only that it would have LESS space inside with the window. That doesn't mean it wouldn't fit.


----------



## TwoCables

It's actually mounted/attached to the inside of the panel.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11695152*
> It's actually mounted/attached to the inside of the panel.


Then I was correct in the first place. Edited the post to reflect that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11695589*
> Then I was correct in the first place. Edited the post to reflect that.


Yeah, but it seems thin enough to me that it may not make a difference.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yeah, but it seems thin enough to me that it may not make a difference.


It doesn't, I can put my finger in between the side panel and the cooler and would still close!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32;11700252*
> It doesn't, I can put my finger in between the side panel and the cooler and would still close!


He means that it takes up a fraction more room than the windowless sidepanel. Even though the plexi is only about 1/8" thick, that's still 1/8" less space than the panel without a window. You see what I am saying?


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


He means that it takes up a fraction more room than the windowless sidepanel. Even though the plexi is only about 1/8" thick, that's still 1/8" less space than the panel without a window. You see what I am saying?


Yeah I get it.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, I wasn't trying to help you prove that you are able to put the side panel on without any issues. To me, I think the fact that you own these parts is enough proof.

So all I was doing was basically replying to PapaSmurf and saying that I believe the difference is so small that it shouldn't make any difference at all. I mean, what are the chances that you're going to use a heatsink that is so tall that the only way for it to fit is to use the stock side panel?


----------



## antipesto93

omg.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;11706197*
> omg.


??


----------



## csscmaster3

Can I join!?


----------



## realcyberbob

^^^Nice system, could use some cable management though, lol.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i see unclipped zipties


----------



## Magmo

here is my unmodded 690 with, we can say slight, cable management! (thats my next project, man how i wish i bought a modular PSU









PS- crappy droid camera phone quality, will work on getting some better pics shortly


----------



## csscmaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realcyberbob;11710002*
> ^^^Nice system, could use some cable management though, lol.


The picture makes it look alot worse then it really is; but ya more cable management is always better


----------



## catalan

man i have a 690 lying around, but after seeing the pics of the 690 ii debating if i should snag one to use instead


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11713965*
> man i have a 690 lying around, but after seeing the pics of the 690 ii debating if i should snag one to use instead


The CM690 is great, I love mine but I wish I could paint it black on the inside but I can't!


----------



## alancsalt

Need cheering up?


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11714549*
> Need cheering up?


WOW! Thanks for the cheer up


----------



## alancsalt

To explain: I was up till 4AM putting the pictured lump back together with the graphics water blocks. Should've got a bridge (water) for the cards, still got fan wiring galore for the 2 x RX360 rads hanging out the other side, but happy as. The temps for the NB/MCH came down as a bonus. Damned cheap flash camera makes it look dusty, too bad.

That's a rad box below, probably obviously hand made, but it works well.

They are EK- FC460 GTX GS/SONIC water blocks for the non-reference Palit and Gainward cards.
Barely enough thermal pad, so be miserly.
Two smaller standoffs for smaller screws not mentioned in instructions.
Very fiddly to assemble.
But otherwise


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11713965*
> man i have a 690 lying around, but after seeing the pics of the 690 ii debating if i should snag one to use instead


I originally bought the 690 but after bringing it home and seeing pictures of the 690II, I returned it for the 690II.


----------



## ghettosuperstar

Original CM690 with external heat exchanger.
Let Me in Coach!!!









This is my latest setup.



























This is my reservoir









This is my radiator


















This is before I removed the watercooled 5850


----------



## Ownaaja

CM 690 II Advanced =)


----------



## Beefylicious

@ghettosuperstar

that radiator is sick! cool..


----------



## antig24

Anyone have any tips on stealthing a DVD drive on a 690II? It appears that the DVD drive must be pushed back into the case some since the front panel is flat. Is there a good method for keeping the DVD drive in place once it is pushed back into the case? The locking mechanism only works in one location, which won't allow the drive to be stealthed. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## daha

can a 6970 fit comfortably without modifications in the cm690?


----------



## ears1991

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antig24*


Anyone have any tips on stealthing a DVD drive on a 690II? It appears that the DVD drive must be pushed back into the case some since the front panel is flat. Is there a good method for keeping the DVD drive in place once it is pushed back into the case? The locking mechanism only works in one location, which won't allow the drive to be stealthed. Thanks for any suggestions!


Just leave the drive in the standard position, and then take the blanker and just use some side cutters to cut away the edges of the blanker, then just stick it down with some foam tape to the tray, works a charm and looks great.


----------



## antig24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ears1991*


Just leave the drive in the standard position, and then take the blanker and just use some side cutters to cut away the edges of the blanker, then just stick it down with some foam tape to the tray, works a charm and looks great.


Won't the mesh on the dvdrom stick out farther in comparison to the rest of the front mesh since the front of the dvd drive is even with the rest of the mesh? Do you by chance have a picture of this mod done on your case? Thanks for the help.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha;11742383*
> can a 6970 fit comfortably without modifications in the cm690?


yes.


----------



## grizzlyblunting

I'll join...

Current mod list:
Revised Cable Management
Removed top and front plastic grating
Removed metal grating on rear exhaust (to reduce turbulent disruptions)
Lexan panels to block in-flow from side panel
Lexan panel to block flow out by PCI-e slots

CPU Cooling- CoolIt Vantage System (







corsair garbage)

Fan list
2x Japan Servo 120mmx38mm (push pull on radiator)<-def need fan controller cause they be BAMF'ers
2x Xigmatech 140mm @1200rpm (top and bottom to form a main air column to the right of ram)
2x Scythe s-flex 120mm @1050 rpms (gpu side of HD cage & above rezzy)
Antec tricool on low setting (bottom front intake)
3x Coolermaster 120mmx25mm (2x mounted to GPU, 1x mounted in 5.25" bay)
1x Silenx 80mmx25mm Hard Drive cooling
1x Delta 80mmx15mm (backside of cpu)

Fan Controller
Lamptron FC-5 (so sick)

Components in my sig.
Bonus older OC screen (old fan set-up)

http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z337/smittrev/IMG_1030.jpg
http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z337/smittrev/IMG_1038.jpg
http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z337/smittrev/IMG_1040.jpg
http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z337/smittrev/IMG_1042.jpg
http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z337/smittrev/IMG_1044.jpg
http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z337/smittrev/IMG_1032.jpg
http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z337/smittrev/overclockingedit.jpg


----------



## YaGit(TM)

To all 690 users..


----------



## coelacanth

YaGit™'s 690...one of my favorites in this thread!

I took a drill and dremel to my 690 tonight to improve the cable management. Hope it comes out OK. Cutting steel is harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The trick is to take it slow and easy. Don't force things as that only dulls the drill bits and wears out the cutting disks faster. It doesn't make them drill or cut appreciably faster.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11767697*
> The trick is to take it slow and easy. Don't force things as that only dulls the drill bits and wears out the cutting disks faster. It doesn't make them drill or cut appreciably faster.


Yea I noticed that. My dremel disc didn't last very long, going to take it easier with the next one. I'm learning as I go, hoping to not screw up my 690 too badly. I'll throw up some pics when I'm done.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you are going to be doing a lot of cutting I suggest getting a set or two of these http://www.amazon.com/SE-Diamond-Wheel-DW13-Shank/dp/B000P49NCC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1293251829&sr=8-3]Diamond Cutting Wheels[/URL]. They cut a lot better and last a LOT longer making them cheaper in the long run.


----------



## thehybridkiwi

CM690 II Advanced - no mods.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehybridkiwi;11769110*
> CM690 II Advanced - no mods.


One of the nice things about the 690 II is that it's a great case even in it's stock form.


----------



## tw15t3d

just finished looking through some of the rigs here and the seem pretty awesome. Has convinced me to upgrade to one from my p180-wc features means less cutting crap up

Quick question about the case though (advanced 2) Do you think with a radiator mounted at the bottom like a pa 120.2 or rx 240, will there be enough space to route psu wires because it looks like quite a tight fit

Merry christmas peeps


----------



## rickyman0319

does mcr220 w/ fan fit cm690 II or not?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11769372*
> One of the nice things about the 690 II is that it's a great case even in it's stock form.


Agree with you 100%. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory;11667612*
> does anyone have a CoolerMaster V8 cooler with their CM690 (the mark I case).
> 
> I posted thread and got different responses.
> 
> I know it'll be tight, but does any one have this combination?
> 
> I don't mind going without a side exhaust fan as my front to rear air lows pretty good.


That's what I'm thinking that you won't have room for that top side cover fan. That's the reason I got my Zalman 9700, because it's not that tall and I definitely wanted a fan there to cool the mobo and heatsink.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe;11774124*
> That's what I'm thinking that you won't have room for that top side cover fan. That's the reason I got my Zalman 9700, because it's not that tall and I definitely wanted a fan there to cool the mobo and heatsink.


Having a side panel fan blowing down on a tower heatsink like a V8, TRUE, etc. doesn't really do anything positive for you. One down below that is blowing on the graphics cards or one blowing down on a heatsink like a ThermalRight SI-128 that blows down towards the motherboard will normally assist cooling. But it's extremely rare that it would help a tower cooler like the V8, and will normally end up disturbing the airflow and result in HIGHER temps, not lower. 99% of the time one is better off with the larger mass of a bigger heatsink and no side panel fan than a smaller heatsink and the side panel fan.


----------



## mrfajita

Got a RS240 kit crammed into my first gen 690, only mod I had to do was cut the top panel plastic and mesh a cm or so to fit the radiator.
Pardon my disgustingly dusty side panel, I cleaned it 5 minutes before this picture. Dry air makes static, which attracts dust.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11774493*
> Having a side panel fan blowing down on a tower heatsink like a V8, TRUE, etc. doesn't really do anything positive for you. One down below that is blowing on the graphics cards or one blowing down on a heatsink like a ThermalRight SI-128 that blows down towards the motherboard will normally assist cooling. But it's extremely rare that it would help a tower cooler like the V8, and will normally end up disturbing the airflow and result in HIGHER temps, not lower. 99% of the time one is better off with the larger mass of a bigger heatsink and no side panel fan than a smaller heatsink and the side panel fan.


That's the theory and I've seen it written many times. My own theory is positive case air pressure. With my front, back and two side panel fans all blowing cool air into the case to escape out the top and front mesh I feel that my setup does an excellent job. Also, remember that my Zalman heatsink isn't a tower.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Positive or negative doesn't really matter as far as a side panel fan over a cpu heatsink is concerned. And it isn't theory, it's something that has been proven time and time again. You even support it by your use of a heatsink that has the fan blowing down on the motherboard. Of course it would help as the side panel fan would be blowing cooler air directly into the heatsink fan. On a tower heatsink blowing air onto the top side doesn't go into the heatsink fan, it bounces off of the top of the heatsink and the sides of the fan (or fans in a push/pull setup) and serves no useful purpose. If it does anything at all it will disrupt the proper front to back airflow within the case that is directing air into the heatsink fan which can cause cavitation of the fan blades lowering the CFM and static pressure causing temps to climb. Very little if any of the air from that side panel fan directly over a tower heatsink would ever get to the motherboard to have any cooling effect at all. I've done an extensive amount of testing on this over the years. I've tested how systems react and how temps are affected using thermal sensors placed on the boards componants using an equally sized tower heatsink and ones that blow down on the motherboard and while the motherboard component's temps may decrease, the cpu temps are so much lower with a tower cooler that the effect is negated. One is better served by placing a couple of smaller fans directly over those components instead as that will result in considerably lower component temps. This is especially true if you does much OC'ing. If you run at stock speeds then yes, a heatsink that blows down on the mobo will be just fine, but not when you really OC a system.

These are not just my findings, but a lot of other very knowledgeable people's as well. There will always be isolated cases with differing results, but they are few and rare.


----------



## Obakemono

This club also for the 690II cases? If so I'll post up some pics of mine when I get the second wave of fans in.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;11775590*
> This club also for the 690II cases? If so I'll post up some pics of mine when I get the second wave of fans in.


yep any 690/ii cases


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;11775745*
> yep any 690/ii cases


Well I took some pics when I did some cable management and added a 120mm fan on the drive cage blowing on the vid cards. I have 2 140mm Aerocool sharks and a 120 x 12mm on the way for the side panel since the standard 25mm thick fan will not clear my CPU cooler. Pic will be soon when I get better lighting.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;11776365*
> Well I took some pics when I did some cable management and added a 120mm fan on the drive cage blowing on the vid cards. I have 2 140mm Aerocool sharks and a 120 x 12mm on the way for the side panel since the standard 25mm thick fan will not clear my CPU cooler. Pic will be soon when I get better lighting.


i have 3x 140mm nzxt on the bottom and front
4x gt-ap15 for the rear, top, front

didnt bother with side panels, heard they rattle too much


----------



## flarkit

Hi,

I have a 690 II Plus, with insides as per my rig below. I've only removed the rear fan grille to try and lower the sound a little.

Case Cooling:
- Stock 140mm LED front intake
- Stock 120mm rear exhaust
- Thermalright TY-140 top exhaust

The case is decently quiet with the above, but I'm still aware of some hum and air passage through the grills/mesh. I'm considering relocating the intake fan to the left side of the 3.5" drive cage, to see if it affects the sound profile at all. Also hoping to replace the CNPS10x Quiet with a Mugen 2 and p/p Gentle Typhoons in a month or so.



















The cable management isn't completely as neat as a few examples I've seen here, but it's fairly neat and there's no airflow obstruction.

I would've appreciated a removable 3.5" section, to free up the airflow down there


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flarkit;11779176*
> Hi,
> 
> I have a 690 II Plus, with insides as per my rig below.
> 
> I would've appreciated a removable 3.5" section, to free up the airflow down there


The bottom four bays are removable. Only the top two are riveted in.


----------



## flarkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11779217*
> The bottom four bays are removable. Only the top two are riveted in.











/has a quick look inside the case

Waddya know... it does look like you may be correct! Guess I'll be trying some different HDD arrangements in the near future. Right about when I intend to move the intake fan to the opposite side.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flarkit;11779176*
> Hi,


The Zalman cooler looks pretty sexy in there dude. Nice rig.


----------



## flarkit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


The Zalman cooler looks pretty sexy in there dude. Nice rig.


Thanks Aaron. However, with ambient case temps of about 40C and a 10% OC (3.74GHz), I've hit 61C on the CPU. The 140mm top exhaust helped to keep it below 60C, but I want to get a push-pull setup and it sounds like the Mugen2 is a good option for that.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flarkit*


Thanks Aaron. However, with ambient case temps of about 40C and a 10% OC (3.74GHz), I've hit 61C on the CPU. The 140mm top exhaust helped to keep it below 60C, but I want to get a push-pull setup and it sounds like the Mugen2 is a good option for that.


I know it's not the best performer, but it sure does look nice. I've always been a fan of the Zalman aesthetics, but I haven't owned one since the 9700's were actually pretty good. I haven't even checked up on cooling at all really considering this old WC setup is keeping my CPU at under 50 C load, usually around 42-44 C depending on ambient temps. Might as well throw this here as well, recent pic of my rig -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And yeah, sidepanel is bulging. I've just been too lazy to take the dremel to the lip on the motherboard tray, and when I'm not feeling lazy, I usually forget to do it. That will be corrected...one day. I haven't had much desire to go any further with this case. I'm pretty happy with it. I think it's time to get a new project case...I was thinking NZXT Phantom, but I don't know yet. My second rig could use a new home.


----------



## ears1991

^whats that in the drive bays?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antig24;11743560*
> Won't the mesh on the dvdrom stick out farther in comparison to the rest of the front mesh since the front of the dvd drive is even with the rest of the mesh? Do you by chance have a picture of this mod done on your case? Thanks for the help.


nah it fits perfectly

here:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ears1991*


^whats that in the drive bays?


A 5" LCD. It's not even hooked up anymore though, never really could find much use for it that didn't give me the odd hassle. I was using it for Windows Media Player for awhile, but it wasn't that great since it's not touch screen and only has RCA hookups.


----------



## MiiX

Hell yes!
http://i55.tinypic.com/rsvqpx.jpg
unmodded







trying my best on the cable management
http://i56.tinypic.com/2l8i7n8.jpg
ignore the fan cable in the top right hole, its moved


----------



## grizzlyblunting

negative pressure= win
positive pressure= heat zones


----------



## Buzzin92

Heres my case









View attachment 187118


View attachment 187119


View attachment 187120


View attachment 187121


View attachment 187122


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzlyblunting;11797227*
> negative pressure= win
> positive pressure= heat zones


negative pressure = dust filled case
positive pressure = good looking case

There were literally "spiderwebs" of dust hanging from my CPU cooler -_-


----------



## TwoCables

But isn't the only way to achieve positive pressure by having a sealed case? I mean, how can positive pressure be achieved with the CM 690 or the CM 690 II when it's as extremely ventilated as it is?

Kodessr: how often do you clean the interior?


----------



## Kodessr

Every 2 weeks or so..

The CM 690 can only have a bit of positive pressure, becauseof, as you said, all the ventilation

But regardless it will still be positive pressure


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kodessr;11815365*
> Every 2 weeks or so..
> 
> The CM 690 can only have a bit of positive pressure, becauseof, as you said, all the ventilation
> 
> But regardless it will still be positive pressure


Whoa. Every 2 weeks or so! That's an impressive amount of dust you have floatin' around in your place there!









Anyway, wouldn't achieving positive pressure need some fairly powerful intake fans and maybe just one exhaust? Or, maybe no exhaust fans?


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11815370*
> Whoa. Every 2 weeks or so! That's an impressive amount of dust you have floatin' around in your place there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, wouldn't achieving positive pressure need some fairly powerful intake fans and maybe just one exhaust? Or, maybe no exhaust fans?


yup, I dont like the dust -_- but hey its here and I just remove it every 2 weeks










Yeah you would have to remove exhaust fans, or lower their RPM alot


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kodessr;11815452*
> yup, I dont like the dust -_- but hey its here and I just remove it every 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you would have to remove exhaust fans, or lower their RPM alot


Man, just thinking about it makes me wish I could do it so that it's just like a miniature Clean Room - but without all the work of setting it up.


----------



## Kodessr

Yea positive pressure is more for the looks than for heat dissipation

Im making my CM 690 positive pressure as soon as I have the cash







and figure
out a good method for it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kodessr;11815550*
> Yea positive pressure is more for the looks than for heat dissipation
> 
> Im making my CM 690 positive pressure as soon as I have the cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and figure
> out a good method for it.


Ooo, I'll enjoy this if you end up doing it!


----------



## anand_n

what is the optimal fan setup for CM 690 II Advanced?

Can I add 3 140 mm fan (1 top, 2 side) along with default ones?


----------



## nmanley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand_n;11816441*
> what is the optimal fan setup for CM 690 II Advanced?
> 
> Can I add 3 140 mm fan (1 top, 2 side) along with default ones?


Yes and you can add one more 140mm on the bottom too.


----------



## anand_n

Does 140 mm fan fit in the bottom?

What about Noctua 120 mm fan? Can I add 3 of them?


----------



## BlueLights

Add me for the Cm 690 II - Advanced







Had it for a bit now but I havent gotten around to changing anything or posting any pics of the new rig


----------



## QuackPot

If I got the 690 II lite and got a 140mm fan for the top and a 120mm fan for the case door, would that improve airflow and overall cooling?

Also how bad is the dust in these cases? I can imagine it'll be a problem.

EDIT: Also, could someone tell me the distance between the two feet on the case? Just that I want to know if it'll fit onto my computer table.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The top fan SHOULD help. A side panel (or case door) fan in the lower position would probably help cool the graphics cards, but one in the top position would more than likely have either no effect at all or cause cpu temps to increase if you have a Tower Style CPU Heatsink. It would probably help more if you have an OEM style heatsink that blows down on the motherboard though. The only way to know for sure is to try it and see how it works with YOUR setup.

Also, I recommend you go to the USER CP link at the top of the page, scroll down the left hand side to the Add System link and fill out your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean say 2 x 2g PC2-8500 ram instead of just 4g of ram etc. That way we know exactly what hardware you have when you ask questions so we can offer better suggestions and answers.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The top fan SHOULD help. A side panel (or case door) fan in the lower position would probably help cool the graphics cards, but one in the top position would more than likely have either no effect at all or cause cpu temps to increase if you have a Tower Style CPU Heatsink. It would probably help more if you have an OEM style heatsink that blows down on the motherboard though. The only way to know for sure is to try it and see how it works with YOUR setup.

Also, I recommend you go to the USER CP link at the top of the page, scroll down the left hand side to the Add System link and fill out your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean say 2 x 2g PC2-8500 ram instead of just 4g of ram etc. That way we know exactly what hardware you have when you ask questions so we can offer better suggestions and answers.


Thanks for the CPU fan advice. I was gonna use a different CPU heatsync as opposed to the standard Intel one but I may just stick to the standard Intel one now.

I'm currently using the following as a desktop:

AMD Athlon 64 3500+
2GB RAM
GTS250
Tagan 480W
2x 250GB HDDs

But in a week or so I will have:

Intel i5 2500k
4GB DDR3 1600MHz
GTS250
Corsair HX850W
Cooler Master 690 II Lite
2x 250GB HDDs

So pretty much the GPU and HDDs from my 6 year old desktop are the old parts that are going to be used in my new i5 build.

I will update my CP when I get my new PC and will post back with more info then.

EDIT: Also, is it possible to but a 2.5" mesh for the from of a 690 II? Just that I may get an Asus P8P67 that comes with a 2.5" USB 3 port than can be used at the front of a PC.


----------



## Behemoth777

Hey guys, add me! I just ordered the case tonight and it should be here, along with my new water cooling parts.


----------



## tonschk

New *NEXUS* case, with *EXACT* the same chassis as the coolermaster CM690

http://www.nexustek.nl/nexus_promine...nt_pc_case.htm
http://tweakz.be/reviews/behuizingen/8117.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not overly fond of the Orange/Yellow but overall it's an improvement over the original 690. It would depend on how much it's going to sell for though.


----------



## tonschk

Fortunately the Side panels of the new *NEXUS * case dont have the useless grills ,therefore a silent case is easyer to achieve

.


----------



## Boi 1da

Count me in too!!!!


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11863045*
> Not overly fond of the Orange/Yellow but overall it's an improvement over the original 690. *It would depend on how much it's going to sell for though*.


Agreed.But for the current price,you better get a CM690 Pure Black imo,Just a exact copy of the chassis except the upper and front bezel,with the difference that the sidepanels are closed and dressed with foam







.

A skinny CM690 Pure Black,Nothing more,nothing less imo.
But everyone has a different taste in that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonschk;11863151*
> Fortunately the Side panels of the new *NEXUS* case dont have the useless grills ,therefore a silent case is easyer to achieve
> 
> .


If those grills are really that useless,i'll leave that to everyone personal.I didn't bought my CM690 to be quiet,and to not use those grills.


----------



## nmanley

Got my new build running over the holidays. This is my 2nd 690 case. First is the original and this one is the 690 II Advanced.


----------



## godofdeath

inside same as 690, outside soooo differnt

kinda like a 690 and 692 hybrid with different colors


----------



## 855211

You can add me in. Just bought the case Monday.
I will update with pics when it arrives.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *182515*


You can add me in. Just bought the case Monday.
I will update with pics when it arrives.


It doesn't work like that. See the very first post for details on how to be added.


----------



## 855211

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It doesn't work like that. See the very first post for details on how to be added.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *182515*


Thanks for the info!


No problem. In the future never, under any circumstances, ever post in a thread until you have read at the very minimum the first post if not the first ten. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## exirda

Hi! I have a few questions for you guys before ordering one 692 advance or the normal one.

1st- does it come with the dust filters? and are they washable?
2nd- what fans would you recommend to get for the cases, I'm thinking of getting 3 more Scythe SLIP STREAM 120mm PWM (500rpm ~ 1900rpm) High Speed CaseFan (SY1225SL12H-P)
3rd- does it only come with 1 140mm top fan?

Thanks!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exirda*


Hi! I have a few questions for you guys before ordering one 692 advance or the normal one.

1st- does it come with the dust filters? and are they washable?
2nd- what fans would you recommend to get for the cases, I'm thinking of getting 3 more Scythe SLIP STREAM 120mm PWM (500rpm ~ 1900rpm) High Speed CaseFan (SY1225SL12H-P)
3rd- does it only come with 1 140mm top fan?

Thanks!


it comes with a mesh like foam in the front and the top and a more meshy like mesh on the bottom

im using gentle typhoons and nzxt 140mm fans

1x top 140 and 1x blue led 140 fan in the front


----------



## exirda

Thanks!

I just want to make sure w/c fans to buy so it will be shipped together.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exirda*


Thanks!

I just want to make sure w/c fans to buy so it will be shipped together.


i also advise if you blow air in or out from the top to remove the stupid mesh up there

it blocks air


----------



## |WD-40|

I love my CM-690


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

^blue dye or blue tubes?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11906011*
> ^blue dye or blue tubes?


im gonna guess blue dye


----------



## Obakemono




----------



## jesusboots

here is my 690/amd build. only my third post to this forum, as i go along i will make ammendments to this, or future post. nothing at all special to this build. 720be unlocked @ 3.5, vision tek 5770.

about the case set up, nothing really special. top two fans and back exaust fans are cooler master blade masters. while i have two fans in the front which are just cooler master case fans.







[/URL]

sorry did not realize that that picture was a dated picture. im going to take another few pictures later tonight and update everything.


----------



## arrow0309

Count me in too








Going to replace it with the new 690 II Advanced


----------



## vcm_01

My total work-in-progress 690, which is going to undergo some major changes is the months to come. Cable management, sleeving some cables, new case fans, graphics cooler, painting the inside black, adding a side window... Just waiting for my money...


----------



## grizzlyblunting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kodessr;11815246*
> negative pressure = dust filled case
> positive pressure = good looking case
> 
> There were literally "spiderwebs" of dust hanging from my CPU cooler -_-


No dust in my case, ever. Its not on the ground.


----------



## ComputerGeek485

i cant stand cases on the desk, even if it was silent or near silent on the floor it becomes exponentially louder the closer it gets to where your head is when you're sitting. And relatively loud cases become turbines on your desk.


----------



## alancsalt

Some have probs with noise, some with screen flicker, some with dust - all different. Such is life.


----------



## flarkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzlyblunting;11929601*
> No dust in my case, ever. Its not on the ground.


You're lucky. My case is on a box roughly 20cm (nearly 8in) off the ground, but there's still some dust visible after just 2months. Not ideal


----------



## mlapaglia

Add me please


----------



## M00NIE

Not much has changed but I haven't posted in a while.


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M00NIE;11935180*


Really cool, that's kinda the way I want to go with mine. I've already ordered the same fans (I have two of them on my Megahalems) and the HDD module. Could you maybe post a pic of the other side, I'm really curious about your cable management, especially since you don't have a modular PSU either.


----------



## Buzzin92

i still havnt been added in







i'll do more cable management and post some new pics







when i get my new graphics card. (hopefully the gtx 560)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;11943850*
> i still havnt been added in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll do more cable management and post some new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i get my new graphics card. (hopefully the gtx 560)


First Page List was last edited by iandroo888 : 10-14-10 at 03:23 AM. Considering he started the thread 02-17-08 I can understand he might be a bit over it or distracted by something else. Don't worry about the front page list. Just post and enjoy. Yr still part of it all. You've got a CM690/692, so you're a member!


----------



## flarkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M00NIE;11935180*
> Not much has changed but I haven't posted in a while.


M00NIE, could you post a pic of the back too please? I'm interested in your cable management








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11944624*
> First Page List was last edited by iandroo888 : 10-14-10 at 03:23 AM. Considering he started the thread 02-17-08 I can understand he might be a bit over it or distracted by something else. Don't worry about the front page list. Just post and enjoy. Yr still part of it all. You've got a CM690/692, so you're a member!


It would be great if new members' names could be added though.


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;11939957*
> Could you maybe post a pic of the other side, I'm really curious about your cable management, especially since you don't have a modular PSU either.


I wouldn't call what I've done management lol, I make look all good from the front view. tape it down and then deal with the back - try get as little wires as possible overlapping but mostly its just brute force approach, I have to sit on side panel and slide myself across with the panel to get it closed. :d Also I think I have a couple more options over the original 690.

but yea ill get a pic next time I clean/move it - its in a awkward place, a pain to do.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;11907430*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots;11915953*
> here is my 690/amd build. only my third post to this forum, as i go along i will make ammendments to this, or future post. nothing at all special to this build. 720be unlocked @ 3.5, vision tek 5770.
> 
> about the case set up, nothing really special. top two fans and back exaust fans are cooler master blade masters. while i have two fans in the front which are just cooler master case fans.
> 
> sorry did not realize that that picture was a dated picture. im going to take another few pictures later tonight and update everything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;11923646*
> My total work-in-progress 690, which is going to undergo some major changes is the months to come. Cable management, sleeving some cables, new case fans, graphics cooler, painting the inside black, adding a side window... Just waiting for my money...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlapaglia;11934843*
> Add me please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M00NIE;11935180*
> Not much has changed but I haven't posted in a while.


Sjees,some pictures took ages to load on work pc here.









Anyhow,Great looking rigs guys !


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flarkit;11947430*
> M00NIE, could you post a pic of the back too please? I'm interested in your cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great if new members' names could be added though.


If you sent a private message to iandroo888 while following his instructions in his OP, then I guess all that you can do is be patient. I mean, if I remember correctly, then I think he's an insanely busy person.


----------



## athlon 64

soo here is my cm 690 2 advanceed , parts:

CPU: amd phenom 955be ( 3.6ghz )-4ghz max
CPU COOLER:zalman performa
MBO asrock 890 gx extreme3
MEMORY: corsair xms3 1333mhz 2x2gb
HDD:wd caviar black 640gb
PSU:corsair tx 650w
CASE: cm690 2 advanced
VGA: Nvidia gtx285 , gainward.

btw i just saw a new cm 690 2 nvidia edition , it is soo ******* beautifull , thay really did a good job , i love it-


----------



## lollingtonbear

I brought this case in the summer of 2009
Here is what mine looks like


















































It originaly housed a S939 board but was soon changed to my sig rig
your opinions please ocn


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lollingtonbear;11961685*
> I brought this case in the summer of 2009
> Here is what mine looks like
> 
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> 
> It originaly housed a S939 board but was soon changed to my sig rig
> your opinions please ocn


Nice one dude,Really nice cablemanagement also !


----------



## lollingtonbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84;11961853*
> Nice one dude,Really nice cablemanagement also !


thanks, I like your worklog, excellent paint job esp the stripes


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I would move the bottom fan to the top. Other than that, excellent work.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lollingtonbear;11963349*
> thanks, I like your worklog, excellent paint job esp the stripes


Thanks,

However it is not yet really completed for my feeling.Need to do some more when budget allows it lol


----------



## phantomphenom

Taking all my stuff out of my haf 932 and putting it into a 690 2 advanced blk case. Front i\o usb and motherboard got shorted because of powerouttage. Will post pics on Sunday when I set it all up. Will recycle haf case when I have time. Might paint it and redo the case.
Hope this semi new build will satisfy me till I complete my sandybridge nzxt build


----------



## Toyzzzzz




----------



## QuackPot

Got my new PC the other day there.

Specs are:

Intel i5 2500k
4GB RAM DDR3
GTS250 1GB
Corsair HX850W PSU
CM 690 II lite Case
Sony DVD Writer
2x 250GB HDDs
Windows 7 x64


----------



## SunSonik

QuackPot, good pc!
May be need some cable management would also make it look a bit better aswell


----------



## spikexp

And take out the second plate of the 4 bottom HDD.
And use the cable management capability of the case....


----------



## nmanley

Here are a couple of my 690 II Advanced. i5 750 build. Soon to be SANDY i7 2600K




























And my OLD 690 Ver 1.



















The old setup.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

You may want to edit that one photo so it's not so... nude-ey.







I've removed it until then.

Edit; I will make up a bit for that in the meantime as I've corrected the Picasa links for you.


----------



## TwoCables

If I were to post something like that on here, then I'd probably get an infraction within 60 seconds.


----------



## FDS

Any tips for quieting this case down? Right now I am thinking about replacing the 3 stock fans with gentle typhoons..


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FDS*


Any tips for quieting this case down? Right now I am thinking about replacing the 3 stock fans with gentle typhoons..


You could get a fan controller too. That will help a lot, albeit while losing some CFM.

Here are some nice controllers:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811997021
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998808

I've got all my fans including CPU cooler on controllers and even the stock fans are nice and quiet.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FDS*


Any tips for quieting this case down? Right now I am thinking about replacing the 3 stock fans with gentle typhoons..


If you pull off the front and top bezels you'll see a plastic honeycomb on the inside of them. Cutting that out allows the air to flow better and quiets down the fan noise due to less turbulence. You can do that with a pair of side cutters or a sharp box cutter type knife. Using a Dremel type tool to cut out the metal fan grills will also help a lot. You can use a standard old fashioned wire grill (pictured below) on the rear of the case if you want as it causes much less turbulence and less noise.


----------



## nmanley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12014910*
> You may want to edit that one photo so it's not so... nude-ey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've removed it until then.
> 
> Edit; I will make up a bit for that in the meantime as I've corrected the Picasa links for you.


Thank you for the help. Sorry about the pic but it's not as much as you see at a beach these days so I figured it would be ok. Not a problem though.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Forgot just how much I love trawling through the pictures in this thread







So good being back online again even if I am using a laptop!


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunSonik;12012181*
> QuackPot, good pc!
> May be need some cable management would also make it look a bit better aswell


Thanks. I may do some cable management if I get some more time but since it all works and the photo was taken as soon as I built the PC, that explains why its such a mess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;12012227*
> And take out the second plate of the 4 bottom HDD.
> And use the cable management capability of the case....


Nah, it'll be staying there. I want it to protect the front fan from any of the other cables attached to the PSU. And like I've mentioned above, I'll do some cable management when I get some more free time.


----------



## FDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If you pull off the front and top bezels you'll see a plastic honeycomb on the inside of them. Cutting that out allows the air to flow better and quiets down the fan noise due to less turbulence. You can do that with a pair of side cutters or a sharp box cutter type knife. Using a Dremel type tool to cut out the metal fan grills will also help a lot. You can use a standard old fashioned wire grill (pictured below) on the rear of the case if you want as it causes much less turbulence and less noise.


hmm, I'm not sure I want to try anything that drastic. Would just taking out the dust filters help at all? They don't seem to do much anyway.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The dust filters won't make any difference in the sound level.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Definitely get rid of the plastic honeycomb. Pretty useless really and does nothing but add noise. Really easy to do too


----------



## MiiX

Will an Arctic Cooling Xtreme 5870 Fit in a 690IIAdv. case?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MiiX*


Will an Arctic Cooling Xtreme 5870 Fit in a 690IIAdv. case?










Probably, but it would depend on exactly how much hangs off of the end of the vid card. The case has 304MM of space for a vid card and that cooler is 290mm.


----------



## MiiX

If you mean the card itself, it fits, included power cables, but if the cooler is 290mm it should be fine?


----------



## PapaSmurf

No, I meant the cooler. It's 290mm long, but some of it will fit off of the end of the vid card. If too much hangs off then it won't fit. It obviously can only go so far towards the PCI Bracket end. That's why I stated probably, but the only way to know for sure would be to try it or find someone who has mounted it on the exact same vid card that you have (not just type, but brand and model) and have them measure how long it is while mounted.


----------



## MiiX

Oh, okay, misunderstood the other one, il try finding someone... Thanks tho


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MiiX*


Oh, okay, misunderstood the other one, il try finding someone... Thanks tho










Fitted to a reference card:










On this page of a review:
http://tbreak.com/tech/2010/06/ac-ac...5870-review/2/


----------



## MiiX

@alancsalt: I have read it before, many times, but i got a strange feeling that it wont fit on my black edition 5870 from XFX >:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MiiX*


@alancsalt: I have read it before, many times, but i got a strange feeling that it wont fit on my black edition 5870 from XFX >:


You should contact Arctic Cooling about that. I anyone would know they would.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You should contact Arctic Cooling about that. I anyone would know they would.


Hmm, okay, il mail them now


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX;12025472*
> @alancsalt: I have read it before, many times, but i got a strange feeling that it wont fit on my black edition 5870 from XFX >:


watercool it then?


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmanley;12014539*
> Here are a couple of my 690 II Advanced. i5 750 build. Soon to be SANDY i7 2600K


What do you think of the 460 EE cards? I love your setup.

Do the cards run hot, what temps?


----------



## Gabe63

Obakemono;11907430
[IMG alt="IMG_0640.jpg" said:


> http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af132/Captwizzbang/IMG_0640.jpg[/IMG]
> People like to talk bs about Zalman coolers but they do look awesome (and work)! I like your set-up. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12026384*
> watercool it then?


Its to expensive >.>


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX;12029244*
> Its to expensive >.>


i paid 0.99 for my 8800gts waterblock lol


----------



## MiiX




----------



## alancsalt

Arctic Cooler Accelero Twin Turbo Pro freshly installed on XFX 5870


----------



## MiiX

The circuit board on my XFX 5870 is changed, atleast the Power connectors, they are on the right side off it, not in the front as its on that picture or most cards, and by that i got a feeling they have changed even more on it, but thanks tho, im still looking for someone with the same card as i have. I have also sent mail to both XFXForce and AC with questions about it, but no answers yet.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63;12027730*
> 
> 
> Obakemono;11907430
> [IMG alt="IMG_0640.jpg" said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af132/Captwizzbang/IMG_0640.jpg[/IMG]
> People like to talk bs about Zalman coolers but they do look awesome (and work)! I like your set-up. Thanks for the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> The Zalman keeps my 1090T at about 90f while gaming. Sad thing though is I just packed my computers up for my move so I am on my slow a$$ laptop.
Click to expand...


----------



## coelacanth

This is OT but yea I really like my Zalman CPU cooler as well. I've had the CNPS9700 LED forever, it's been on my socket 939 rig, then socket 775, and currently on my socket 1366 i7-950. I had to mod the backplate a bit (didn't want to buy the 1366 mounting kit) to get it to fit but it was no problem. Temps never get above low 60s on the CPU, usually cooler.

Parts come and go, but the CPU cooler has stayed the same. Great value.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I like mine too







My boyfriend and I both have Zalman CPU blocks in our machines and they do the job nicely. Planning to get an EK Supreme HF to fit with my build better so will be interesting to see if it actually performs all that much better or not.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Add me to the list







Bone stock 690 II Adv


----------



## Bastyn99

Hello everyone, I am in need of your help.
I am currently building my new rig in a CM 690 II Advanced with an Asus P7P55D Pro. Im having some trouble connecting the System Panel Connectors from the front panel of the case, to the Mobo, due to some missing names on the cables. So, there are four cables from the front panel, one named Power SW, one named Reset SW and one named HDD LED, plus the internal speaker. Now, all of those cables only have two holes on the header , except the speaker which has four. The three cables with 2 holes have the holes marked "s" with an arrow and the other one "G", and the speaker has the two holes on the far right marked that way, the s with arrow being the one furthest to the right. On the mobo the pins are named as follows: IDE LED + and IDE LED -. PWRSW PWR and Ground. Reset reset and Ground. Speaker +5V, Ground, Ground, Speaker. Can anyone tell me how I should connect my cables ?
thank you


----------



## rchads89

Would something like this :

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/230mm-bitfenix-spectre-all-black-fan-quiet-fluid-dynamic-bearings-%28fdb%29-900rpm

Fit @ the bottom of a CM690 II. I have taken bottom HDD rack out.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;12053009*
> Hello everyone, I am in need of your help.
> I am currently building my new rig in a CM 690 II Advanced with an Asus P7P55D Pro. Im having some trouble connecting the System Panel Connectors from the front panel of the case, to the Mobo, due to some missing names on the cables. So, there are four cables from the front panel, one named Power SW, one named Reset SW and one named HDD LED, plus the internal speaker. Now, all of those cables only have two holes on the header , except the speaker which has four. The three cables with 2 holes have the holes marked "s" with an arrow and the other one "G", and the speaker has the two holes on the far right marked that way, the s with arrow being the one furthest to the right. On the mobo the pins are named as follows: IDE LED + and IDE LED -. PWRSW PWR and Ground. Reset reset and Ground. Speaker +5V, Ground, Ground, Speaker. Can anyone tell me how I should connect my cables ?
> thank you


It doesn't matter with the switches and the speaker. They can be connected either way. The G on the HD LED connector is probably the ground so I would hook it up that way. If the HD LED light stays on all of the time or doesn't light up at all reverse it. You won't damage anything having it backwards, it just doesn't function properly when hooked up backwards.


----------



## azianai

tryin to figure out how to fit a triple rad into this CM690II

any thoughts?


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12055147*
> It doesn't matter with the switches and the speaker. They can be connected either way. The G on the HD LED connector is probably the ground so I would hook it up that way. If the HD LED light stays on all of the time or doesn't light up at all reverse it. You won't damage anything having it backwards, it just doesn't function properly when hooked up backwards.


thanks for the info. Thats the way i had plugged in it, but wasnt really sure and I didnt wanna blow up my brand new pc


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Glad I could help. It can be a bit scary hooking up new hardware for the first time.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;12055890*
> tryin to figure out how to fit a triple rad into this CM690II
> 
> any thoughts?


I'd probably try and squeeze it in the top somewhere. Might have to do a bit of cutting to get it to fit though.


----------



## Thingamajig

I wouldn't mind being in that list. Here's mine:

http://img225.imageshack.us/f/dsc02829sp.jpg (img tags wont work for some reason







)

690 II Adv, stock other than sound-dampening material on the panels.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;12055890*
> tryin to figure out how to fit a triple rad into this CM690II
> 
> any thoughts?


If you put it up top you'd have to sacrifice the plug in hdd setup to make room, and maybe some top 5.25 drive bays. It would be a lot of work to do schmick.

2 x 240 fits - one up top, and one bottom with removable bottom hdd rack out.

I think.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12065396*
> If you put it up top you'd have to sacrifice the plug in hdd setup to make room, and maybe some top 5.25 drive bays. It would be a lot of work to do schmick.
> 
> 2 x 240 fits - one up top, and one bottom with removable bottom hdd rack out.
> 
> I think.


yeah, prob is i use 6 Hard Drives so i can't remove the HDD Rack.


----------



## vcm_01

I really envy you guys with the 690 II. I want to be able to take out the lower part of my HDD rack as well... Might have to saw it out of my original 690...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;12066676*
> I really envy you guys with the 690 II. I want to be able to take out the lower part of my HDD rack as well... Might have to saw it out of my original 690...


Why envy? Join the club and buy one.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;12066676*
> I really envy you guys with the 690 II. I want to be able to take out the lower part of my HDD rack as well... Might have to saw it out of my original 690...


Why envy? Join the club and buy one.









Then sell the 690 you now have.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;12065976*
> yeah, prob is i use 6 Hard Drives so i can't remove the HDD Rack.


You could get a 4 in 3 device to mount 4 of the hard drives in the 5.25" bays.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12067110*
> Why envy? Join the club and buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sell the 690 you now have.


Or be like me and own both


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;12066676*
> I really envy you guys with the 690 II. I want to be able to take out the lower part of my HDD rack as well... Might have to saw it out of my original 690...


buy mine lol









come to america to pick it up please


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;12071191*
> buy mine lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come to america to pick it up please


If you lived closer to me I would buy yours.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchads89;12053936*
> Would something like this :
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/230mm-bitfenix-spectre-all-black-fan-quiet-fluid-dynamic-bearings-%28fdb%29-900rpm
> 
> Fit @ the bottom of a CM690 II. I have taken bottom HDD rack out.


Bump ^^

Also is it a bad idea to leave the side panel off on your case all the time?


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12067818*
> You could get a 4 in 3 device to mount 4 of the hard drives in the 5.25" bays.


Would it be effective to use this just for the fan for another intake ?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchads89;12073455*
> Would it be effective to use this just for the fan for another intake ?


if you are not gonna stick drives in it you might as well just zip tie the fan to the 3.5 drive holder


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchads89;12073455*
> Would it be effective to use this just for the fan for another intake ?


Yes, but as mentioned previously you can just Zip Tie a 120mm fan in the drive bays like a lot of other people have done.


----------



## rchads89

Ok it seems to be a massive gap though from the drivebays to even getting the fan zip tied in right.

Also

Is it a bad idea to leave the side of case off 24/7??


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchads89;12076973*
> Ok it seems to be a massive gap though from the drivebays to even getting the fan zip tied in right.
> 
> Also
> 
> Is it a bad idea to leave the side of case off 24/7??


gap?? huh?

got a picture or something?


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchads89;12076973*
> Ok it seems to be a massive gap though from the drivebays to even getting the fan zip tied in right.
> 
> Also
> 
> Is it a bad idea to leave the side of case off 24/7??


Its pretty easy to zip tie a fan into the drive bays, just enough space.

Also

If youre case has poor airflow, then leaving the side panel off may be good. But if you have good airflow then its better to leave it on. With both my Antec 900 and CM 690II, i get lower temps with the side on.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchads89;12076973*
> Ok it seems to be a massive gap though from the drivebays to even getting the fan zip tied in right.
> 
> Also
> 
> Is it a bad idea to leave the side of case off 24/7??


It depends: some people get better temps with the panel on, and some get better temps with the panel off. So, experiment.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;12084587*
> It depends: some people get better temps with the panel on, and some get better temps with the panel off. So, experiment.


Some people also get fried bugs with the panel off. :/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;12084662*
> Some people also get fried bugs with the panel off. :/


I've seen it happen to people on here who always keep their panel on too.


----------



## nickt1862

I just installed a system (not 100% final yet) in my HAF 912 Basic which has 16mm of space between the motherboard tray and the side panel. As I understand it the 690 II has about 12.7mm of space between the motherboard tray and side panel.

See, I'm in the market for another case or two.

How are you all doing with cable management in your cases with *NON-modular* power supplies?

I already see an appreciation I have for the 16mm space the HAF 912 has, so hence the question to those here who have these cases.

Thanks


----------



## hodgoes2001

Hey all....

i see the Coolermaster have released a version of the 690II Adv with a side window...

is there anywhere where you can get the sidewindow by itself?

EDIT:

found it

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=460

EDIT!!!:

can't buy it since i live in aus...

does anyone know another place where i can buy the sidepanel??


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12095476*
> I just installed a system (not 100% final yet) in my HAF 912 Basic which has 16mm of space between the motherboard tray and the side panel. As I understand it the 690 II has about 12.7mm of space between the motherboard tray and side panel.
> 
> See, I'm in the market for another case or two.
> 
> How are you all doing with cable management in your cases with *NON-modular* power supplies?
> 
> I already see an appreciation I have for the 16mm space the HAF 912 has, so hence the question to those here who have these cases.
> 
> Thanks


There is plenty of room to hide the cables, I have a non-modular power supply and didn't have much of a problem hiding it, and this was my first build.


----------



## tw15t3d

hey guys thinking about getting this case and wodnering if a 240 rad like the rx 240 will fit in here at the bottom-with gentle typhoons?


----------



## patriciogac

I think you can. I managed to fit mi H2O-220 Edge kit at bottom and a MCR 320 in the roof. See also that cable management with a non-modular PSU is very acceptable.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodgoes2001;12096629*
> Hey all....
> 
> i see the Coolermaster have released a version of the 690II Adv with a side window...
> 
> is there anywhere where you can get the sidewindow by itself?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> found it
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=460
> 
> EDIT!!!:
> 
> can't buy it since i live in aus...
> 
> does anyone know another place where i can buy the sidepanel??


Use a Dremel type rotary tool or a sabre/jig saw to cut out the opening in your existing side panel and mount a sheet of acrylic in it to make one of your own. It isn't that difficult and you can make a custom size and design so your doesn't look like every other 692.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpZoE-zj0-k[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12067818*
> You could get a 4 in 3 device to mount 4 of the hard drives in the 5.25" bays.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002


Been there done that as you know Smurf









Haven't been on for a while.

Here's a re post of some pics and a link to my work log. For anyone after ideas.

































HADE'S WORKLOG

I have presently replaced the 5850 XF with a 6950 XF.








Have taken out the WC loop and gone back to stock cooling for the moment as I decide on some up coming upgrades. I would like to get a Hex-core in there and possibly a 6990 WC when they come out.

Saving pennies till then.

THREAD MODS!









Could you please linky this post to the mods list on the front page along side my "Razer" CM690 build?

THANKYOU for the thread. Goes down as one of the most informative I've seen.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet;12103480*
> Been there done that as you know Smurf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been on for a while.


Man I have trouble remembering what I did this morning, let alone what some of you guys did in the past. It needs a bit more red though if you ask me.


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet;12103480*


Sweet! Red mods usually bore me a little, but this looks really cool. Also, very nice fan choice.









So... I worked on my rig a little, but I still have a little problem to solve. How can I get those blue slot-holding thingies out of there to paint them orange?










Also, could somebody who zip tied a fan into the front drive bays please post a picture of that?


----------



## siqo

Just pull that thing out.


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siqo;12111545*
> Just pull that thing out.


Upwards? Cause that didn't work...


----------



## QuackPot

Is it possible to use a 140mm or 200mm fan on the front of a 690 case?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vcm_01*


Upwards? Cause that didn't work...


you pull it out towards you and then you pull up

you also need to remove the fan if you have one installed there


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you also need to remove the fan if you have one installed there


thanks, problem solved.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuackPot*


Is it possible to use a 140mm or 200mm fan on the front of a 690 case?


You would have to mod the front to fit a 200 there, but even then I don't know how well it would work out.

As far as 140's go, that would depend. If it's the original 690 then not without modifying it. The 690 II on the other hand is configured from the factory to accommodate either 120s or 140s.


----------



## nickt1862

I ask the order of the CM 690 Club, do you think they'll soon be a 690 III that will incorporate USB 3.0 and maybe subtle changes?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Maybe in 2012, but I wouldn't expect one before then. It's too easy to add USB 3.0 by using a 5.25" bay panel to really make it necessary this soon after releasing the 692.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12116908*
> Maybe in 2012, but I wouldn't expect one before then. It's too easy to add USB 3.0 by using a 5.25" bay panel to really make it necessary this soon after releasing the 692.


My thinking:

Well you know "engineers" they love to change things so to make it "the latest and the greatest!" and a must have


----------



## phantomphenom

I think they'll be making a 690-X ...full tower, with a more water cooling friendly build to compete against the Corsair 600 ,700 and 800 series....well that's my thoughts on that....


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Oh wow... this might've been posted before, not sure, but damn... I want one!!

http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/components/componentview.asp?partid=14308


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Here mine


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12116728*
> I ask the order of the CM 690 Club, do you think they'll soon be a 690 III that will incorporate USB 3.0 and maybe subtle changes?


maybe maybe not

they can of course add in an 8th pci slot not one hanging on the side but actually where it could be useful
or throw into the top and have support for 3x120 or something
or make the front support 2x120


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lollingtonbear*


I brought this case in the summer of 2009
Here is what mine looks like


















































It originaly housed a S939 board but was soon changed to my sig rig
your opinions please ocn


I like it. This is another thing a like about ref 5850's, the pci cables out of the back help make for a cleaner install.

I am lookinig at 690II cases due to better cable management from my 590 but with a clean outside look.


----------



## bello

I also have this case. Has anyone noticed that the side fan makes hell a noise?


----------



## somedudecro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bello*


I also have this case. Has anyone noticed that the side fan makes hell a noise?



Offset the fan somehow so it's not so near the grill and being restricted.


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bello*


I also have this case. Has anyone noticed that the side fan makes hell a noise?


I did, actually. While installing five new Xigmatek fans, I took the side fan out and didn't replace it. Even though the Xigs are much more powerful, the noise level is about the same.


----------



## sweffymo

I haven't posted here in months!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;12126215*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted here in months!


Yay it's Sweffy


----------



## sweffymo

I used to post in here a ton back when it was more of an OT thread and afro and ch33z were here more being funny.


----------



## iandroo888

oh man.. ive been so busy, i dont even get to look at this thread anymore... can someone find me info on how to switch ownerships D: think its time for me to pass down the leadership >< friggin life n work rawr D: someone figure out what the process is and pm me ><

man i still want to get the new 690 II cases tho.. but no money D: maybe be an after undergrad graduation (in may. yay







) project for me


----------



## Buzzin92

New pictures of my 690 II








































































Was also testing out my new camera so yeah, tell me what you think?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888;12127417*
> oh man.. ive been so busy, i dont even get to look at this thread anymore... can someone find me info on how to switch ownerships D: think its time for me to pass down the leadership >< friggin life n work rawr D: someone figure out what the process is and pm me ><
> 
> man i still want to get the new 690 II cases tho.. but no money D: maybe be an after undergrad graduation (in may. yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) project for me


Contact one of the Mods via PM about doing it. Robillar handled it for me when I took over clubs. Once you know who the new owner is going to be contact the mods with the OCN user name of the new owner and they'll take it from there. They will send a PM to the new owner and have them make a placeholder post in the thread to use to make the switch.


----------



## realcyberbob

Buzzin92, nice rig, but isn't your psu upside down? Can't route that wire in the front behind the motherboard?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realcyberbob;12128652*
> Buzzin92, nice rig, but isn't your psu upside down? Can't route that wire in the front behind the motherboard?


It can be oriented either way. Cooler Master simply added the option for the downwards placement. I believe this is how most bottom mounted PSU's were originally mounted anyways. (correct me if I'm wrong!)


----------



## realcyberbob

Yea I figured it could be mounted either way, but I would think you draw in less and warmer air the way he has it positioned.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;12129314*
> It can be oriented either way. Cooler Master simply added the option for the downwards placement. I believe this is how most bottom mounted PSU's were originally mounted anyways. (correct me if I'm wrong!)


If the case is sitting directly on carpeting (not recommended) or standing very close to carpeting it's probably better to have that fan facing upwards in the case, otherwise better facing down to catch the cooler air.


----------



## iandroo888

before i PM, who do u guys think is the best person here to take over


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

twocables


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;12132466*
> twocables


+1 2Wire FTW.


----------



## alancsalt

Does twocables accept nomination?
Any other nominations?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

twocables!! Go buddy!!


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey guys, just got my new rig in my CM 690 II adv up and running. Have some trouble with cable management though, I cant fit everything behind the mobo tray







Is it just me who sucks at it and should I just try again, or is it my PSU that has too thick/stiff cables ?


----------



## flarkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;12134182*
> Hey guys, just got my new rig in my CM 690 II adv up and running. Have some trouble with cable management though, I cant fit everything behind the mobo tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me who sucks at it and should I just try again, or is it my PSU that has too thick/stiff cables ?


Got some pics for us to study? I also struggled a bit with stiff PSU wiring, but I did manage to get them all running behind the mobo.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:



Buzzin92, nice rig, but isn't your psu upside down? Can't route that wire in the front behind the motherboard?


I did have it positioned the way it should, but due to the nature of the powersupply being small it didnt go all the way over the vents at the bottom of the case, in which case made the PSU extremely loud when at load. so i had to turn it upside down









but now its more/less silent when idle


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*


Hey guys, just got my new rig in my CM 690 II adv up and running. Have some trouble with cable management though, I cant fit everything behind the mobo tray







Is it just me who sucks at it and should I just try again, or is it my PSU that has too thick/stiff cables ?


You need to take your time and efficiently place the cables.

You need to look at it all and visualize the cable placement plan.

Finesse the stiff cables and once in the shape/place tie it down even if it means using twist ties temporarily.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flarkit;12134602*
> Got some pics for us to study? I also struggled a bit with stiff PSU wiring, but I did manage to get them all running behind the mobo.


Well I could take some pictures. But I CBA, Im getting a new PSU within 3 weeks for my GTX 570s anyway. Then there will be pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12135421*
> You need to take your time and efficiently place the cables.
> 
> You need to look at it all and visualize the cable placement plan.
> 
> Finesse the stiff cables and once in the shape/place tie it down even if it means using twist ties temporarily.


When I get my new PSU, then Ill probably do it more carefully.

Thanks to you both though, you have given me hope ^^


----------



## BlackO

hey guys, ive fully set up my case, and i was wondering before i take it out and see the dif between both, but is it better for pc temp to have the PSU fan mounted to suck air in from the case or from the bottom?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackO;12136213*
> hey guys, ive fully set up my case, and i was wondering before i take it out and see the dif between both, but is it better for pc temp to have the PSU fan mounted to suck air in from the case or from the bottom?


Question: Where are you placing the computer case?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;12136149*
> Well I could take some pictures. But I CBA, Im getting a new PSU within 3 weeks for my GTX 570s anyway. Then there will be pics.
> 
> *When I get my new PSU, then Ill probably do it more carefully.*
> 
> Thanks to you both though, you have given me hope ^^


YOU BETTER!










We'll be giving you the cable management test. lol! j/k

If you don't mind me asking, what new power supply did you order?


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12136286*
> YOU BETTER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be giving you the cable management test. lol! j/k
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what new power supply did you order?


didnt order it yet, waiting for the February paycheck. But I have been looking at a Silverstone Strider Plus 850Watts to power my current rig and two 570s aswell. Fully modular, should make things easier aswell.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;12136468*
> didnt order it yet, waiting for the February paycheck. But I have been looking at a Silverstone Strider Plus 850Watts to power my current rig and two 570s aswell. *Fully modular, should make things easier aswell.*


That's for sure!


----------



## BlackO

its on carpet under my desk, thats why i currently have the fan inside the case as i dont want bits of carpet n dust. I'm gathering that is correct though?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackO;12136885*
> its on carpet under my desk, thats why i currently have the fan inside the case as i dont want bits of carpet n dust. I'm gathering that is correct though?


Yes

Especially because of increased dust, I wouldn't want to think of bits of carpet in a power supply - eeeek!


----------



## TwoCables

I admit that there are times when I would like to be the owner of this thread, but it would be fairly strange to me to be in charge of something like this. Although, my curiosity is getting the better of me, so I have a question: as the owner of this thread, would I be expected to know the 690 series almost as well as some Cooler Master representative?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;12132466*
> twocables


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;12132565*
> +1 2Wire FTW.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12133582*
> Does twocables accept nomination?
> Any other nominations?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YaGit™;12134114*
> twocables!! Go buddy!!


Nice. thats who i had in mind too xD nice that hes still around and everyone nominated him hehe









on the side note, i teared a little thinkin how far along this club has come since i made it almost 3 years ago. this case will always have a special memory for me


----------



## TwoCables

Oh man, I'm nervous now. I've never done anything like this! I normally prefer to be more of a low-profile type of person. But since you guys feel that I should take this on, I'll think about it.

But, what about picking PapaSmurf?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;12137789*
> Oh man, I'm nervous now. I've never done anything like this! I normally prefer to be more of a low-profile type of person. But since you guys feel that I should take this on, I'll think about it.
> 
> But, what about picking PapaSmurf?


The main thing you would need to do is keep the first post in order and make sure everyone gets added to the rosters. You don't necessarily need to know as much about the 690's as the CM reps would, just know where to find the info, most of which would be links on the first post. From what I can tell you already know 98% or more of what you would need to know anyway and your attention to detail would assist you with a lot of it. In fact, I wouldn't be a bit surprised if you know more of the actual technical details of the 690's than the CM reps do. Most of the things they would know that you don't are the types of things we wouldn't care about anyway like bulk pricing to vendors, case lots, etc. About the only info that we would find useful that they would know that you don't are upcoming updates to the 690 series of cases, but I dare say that none of the rest of the people at OCN would know that info either unless they worked for CM.

Once you get over the initial catching up phase I doubt it will be that difficult for you since you are on OCN quite a bit anyway. The main thing is try to keep things up to date. What happens is that after even a few days of letting things slide it starts to pile up on a thread as active as this one is which makes catching back up seem even more daunting. That's where people get screwed up. It isn't nearly as difficult to keep up to date as it is to catch up. What I've done is downloaded Notepad++ and keep it minimized at all times. I have the pages for all of my clubs in separate tabs along with tabs that have some of the info I find useful. Whenever I need to update or change one of the pages I open that tab, make the changes/additions, then copy paste to the appropriate post. After you've done it a few times it gets to be routine and doesn't take that long.

I'm already running 4 other clubs and have been asked to take over a fifth one. I really don't know if I have enough time to do this one, especially due to the amount of backlog required to catch up.


----------



## TwoCables

I admit that I would feel very overwhelmed by the work involved in going through the thread to add everyone who hasn't been added yet, so I would require that everyone who hasn't been added yet make their requests all over again by either posting them, or by sending me a private message. So, I'd need everyone to be ok with that.

But where I would be different going forward is that I would not need a private message in order to know that someone wants to be added. I mean, I'm here every day and I am also subscribed to this thread so that means I have no problem seeing every single new post that gets added to this thread. However, I'd probably have one simple rule: if I haven't added someone in 3 days since the date of their request, then they should send me a private message with a link to the post by using the Post # link. But I wouldn't be able to accept the "permalink" because I use the 100 Posts Per Page setting which affects the exact web address of the "permalink". I mean, I'm on page 141 right now, so that means all permalinks on this page have "141" in the address. This means if I sent a permalink to someone using OCN's default Post Per Page view (10 per page), then the link wouldn't work properly.

Anyway, I'm still very undecided about whether or not I want to take over this thread, but I admit that it's tempting.

*Edit:* In regards to adding everyone who hasn't been added yet, I would require that Post # link.


----------



## TwoCables

By the way: I don't own this thread; it's just talk right now.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I think you'd be a viable choice TwoCables. The club would certainly be kept in order. My other vote would've gone to PapaSmurf but I know he has his hands full with the other groups that he manages too


----------



## Greg0986

Will take some pictures of my system tomorrow


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


By the way: I don't own this thread; it's just talk right now.


Think of this aspect. As the thread owner you would really be able to crack down on the clowns who quote multiple images then. I know how much that annoys you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Think of this aspect. As the thread owner you would really be able to crack down on the clowns who quote multiple images then. I know how much that annoys you.


lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Think of this aspect. As the thread owner you would really be able to crack down on the clowns who quote multiple images then. I know how much that annoys you.


Oh wow yes. I'm all keen for this now! Go TC!!


----------



## Thingamajig

Hm.

I appear to have an issue with the external sata drive bay port on my case (on the top)

I plug an old seagate 750gb drive into it, and it doesn't appear, not even in BIOS. Yet if i plug it into another external HDD bay, it works flawlessly.

The drive is definately getting power as it gets warm + you feel the gyroscopic force when you remove it from the top of the case..I've checked all the connections, they appear fine...any idea whats going on there?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not all motherboards support the Dock-X to work as a Hot Swap. With some boards you have to connect the drive then boot the system for it to recognized.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not all motherboards support the Dock-X to work as a Hot Swap. With some boards you have to connect the drive then boot the system for it to recognized.


It's ok, i got the problem sorted; Turns out i had the Sata cable plugged into one of the useless "Speeding HDD" black Sata ports on the mobo. (Speeding HDD is some gimmic from Asus..software RAID'ing, obviously terribly slow over the chipset alternative)

So, yeah, i basically got two useless sata ports on my mobo cos they're this "speeding HDD" rubbish, shame that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

And people wonder why I despise Asus motherboards so much.


----------



## Bastyn99

Its picture tiem ! ready to join the club !





missing the bottom and top of the case because I didnt have enough room to move my camera further back ^^


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I admit that I would feel very overwhelmed by the work involved in going through the thread to add everyone who hasn't been added yet, so I would require that everyone who hasn't been added yet make their requests all over again by either posting them, or by sending me a private message. So, I'd need everyone to be ok with that.

But where I would be different going forward is that I would not need a private message in order to know that someone wants to be added. I mean, I'm here every day and I am also subscribed to this thread so that means I have no problem seeing every single new post that gets added to this thread. However, I'd probably have one simple rule: if I haven't added someone in 3 days since the date of their request, then they should send me a private message with a link to the post by using the Post # link. But I wouldn't be able to accept the "permalink" because I use the 100 Posts Per Page setting which affects the exact web address of the "permalink". I mean, I'm on page 141 right now, so that means all permalinks on this page have "141" in the address. This means if I sent a permalink to someone using OCN's default Post Per Page view (10 per page), then the link wouldn't work properly.

Anyway, I'm still very undecided about whether or not I want to take over this thread, but I admit that it's tempting.

*Edit:* In regards to adding everyone who hasn't been added yet, I would require that Post # link.










ill take some time to do one last thing for this club, ill compile a list of all the pm's i have gotten in request to be added..

maybe i should have ask if u were willing before all this new pressure got put onto your shoulders. the choice is yours, if u decide to take on this task, you are the most likely candidate to take this position :] contact me in pm if u have anything to ask.. ill keep an eye out for new PM's


----------



## stonedzen

Hey 690 II owners, I am thinking about getting this case to pair with a new Rasa RS240 kit. I was wondering if I would have room to mount two 120mm fans under the top panel?

I was hoping to mount the radiator on top with fans in push/pull but I know the room is tight.


----------



## ticallista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonedzen;12158367*
> Hey 690 II owners, I am thinking about getting this case to pair with a new Rasa RS240 kit. I was wondering if I would have room to mount two 120mm fans under the top panel?
> 
> I was hoping to mount the radiator on top with fans in push/pull but I know the room is tight.


Yes you can fit two 120mm fans under it, but the top mesh has a built-in filter which may obstruct airflow.


----------



## torture

Latest update:

































EDIT: Wrong URLs, sorry.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stonedzen*


Hey 690 II owners, I am thinking about getting this case to pair with a new Rasa RS240 kit. I was wondering if I would have room to mount two 120mm fans under the top panel?

I was hoping to mount the radiator on top with fans in push/pull but I know the room is tight.


Thats what I have done in the above pictures







although I still think mounting two fans under it would be a very tight fit.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

christ, pic resize please...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


ill take some time to do one last thing for this club, ill compile a list of all the pm's i have gotten in request to be added..

maybe i should have ask if u were willing before all this new pressure got put onto your shoulders. the choice is yours, if u decide to take on this task, you are the most likely candidate to take this position :] contact me in pm if u have anything to ask.. ill keep an eye out for new PM's


Nah, it's all good. Unfortunately, I'm still undecided. Actually, I haven't given it any thought since my last post yesterday. I kinda forgot all about this even before I logged out!









*Edit:* Hey torture! I love your pics, man! I think it's the colors and the lighting that does it for me!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Nah, it's all good. Unfortunately, I'm still undecided. Actually, I haven't given it any thought since my last post yesterday. I kinda forgot all about this even before I logged out!









*Edit:* Hey torture! I love your pics, man! I think it's the colors and the lighting that does it for me!


Don't ask what the forum can do for you but what you can do for the forum.
















Those pics look great to me because of the glow effect.


----------



## torture

Thanks. I put there some LEDs (1 meter tape) which I can control via Scythe Kaze Master. It looks nice, but some of them need to be covered. The window is new - it was quite easy to make. I'm also waiting for new fans (Alpenfohn Wing Boost). Any suggestions what to improve?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *torture*


Thanks. I put there some LEDs (1 meter tape) which I can control via Scythe Kaze Master. It looks nice, but some of them need to be covered. The window is new - it was quite easy to make. I'm also waiting for new fans (Alpenfohn Wing Boost). Any suggestions what to improve?


LEDs? Wow, now I know why I like the way it looks as much as I do! I mean cold cathodes are nice, but I've always preferred the look of the light emitted by LEDs.


----------



## cokker

Got my 690 II basic today only to find it dented (see pic), I could probably hammer it out but I don't see why I should. It's going to take a while to get it sorted for a replacement (next week sometime)


----------



## torture

http://allegro.pl/elastyczna-listwa-...408252661.html
They cost around 8$. There were few reflections from the PSU, which weren't looking good, but I cover those LEDs already.

I'm gonna send some pictures to a modding contest (link) this weekend, wish me luck







And if you have any ideas, what to change in those two days, let me know









@*cokker*: Looks nasty :/


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Nah, it's all good. Unfortunately, I'm still undecided. Actually, I haven't given it any thought since my last post yesterday. I kinda forgot all about this even before I logged out!









*Edit:* Hey torture! I love your pics, man! I think it's the colors and the lighting that does it for me!


man recently paying attention to teh thread makes me quite nostalgic.. and want to get a new cm 690 II and mod it =3 u guys make it look soooo good !









i remember when i first did mine.. little to no one has done much to it D:

take ur time i guess.. if u are undecided by this weekend, ill try to update it myself Lol.. (even tho i should of done it anyway... was plannin on doing it over the winter break but work kinda got busy QQ)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


man recently paying attention to teh thread makes me quite nostalgic.. and want to get a new cm 690 II and mod it =3 u guys make it look soooo good !









i remember when i first did mine.. little to no one has done much to it D:

take ur time i guess.. if u are undecided by this weekend, ill try to update it myself Lol.. (even tho i should of done it anyway... was plannin on doing it over the winter break but work kinda got busy QQ)


I have to admit that, for some reason, if I want to take over then I need more time to think about it. I mean, I doubt I'll have a decision by this weekend.


----------



## vcm_01

Finally done with the stripes on the top part... And ignore the stuff scattered next to the case.


----------



## iandroo888

mmkay take ur time .. xD


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Mine and no more room.

Almost done and just needing to transfer top cardboard
template to metal for housing.

Added 240 to my 360 loop and dropped temps 3-5c from
where they were at same load and ambient.

Later
Pics


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokker*


Got my 690 II basic today only to find it dented (see pic), I could probably hammer it out but I don't see why I should. It's going to take a while to get it sorted for a replacement (next week sometime)










Wow man, that's a real shame! I hope they sort it out quickly for you. I would've been gutted if mine arrived like that


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker;12163363*
> Got my 690 II basic today only to find it dented (see pic), I could probably hammer it out but I don't see why I should. It's going to take a while to get it sorted for a replacement (next week sometime)


Yeah I wouldn't accept that the way it is, I say definitely exchange that case.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokker*


Got my 690 II basic today only to find it dented (see pic), I could probably hammer it out but I don't see why I should. It's going to take a while to get it sorted for a replacement (next week sometime)










Ouch. That must have taken a pretty prodigious whack!!!


----------



## cokker

Yeah, I'm surprised the packaging didn't take more of a beating first, the box is only a little wrinkled and the polystyrene is still in one piece. Pretty weird









Being collected Monday and scan will be sending a new one automatically









I'll update with pics when the new one comes


----------



## kelforn

Hi all, is the Cooler Master 690 ii case better in cooling than a CM ATCS 840 case?


----------



## bennieboi6969

its depends on what fan set up ya use. as the ATCS 840 uses 230mm fans but can be replaced with 120s also what sort of set up are ya going to use?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelforn;12189223*
> Hi all, is the Cooler Master 690 ii case better in cooling than a CM ATCS 840 case?


If anything the 840 would probably be a bit better.


----------



## kelforn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12189521*
> its depends on what fan set up ya use. as the ATCS 840 uses 230mm fans but can be replaced with 120s also what sort of set up are ya going to use?


I5 setup on a ATX mobo with a cooler master hyper 212 + cooler, geforce 8400 video card, and 2 hard drives.


----------



## bennieboi6969

as papa said the 840 may cool it a bit better. just make ya decision on looks as the difference wont be that much


----------



## PapaSmurf

Here's my take. In their purely stock form the 840 would probably be 1 to 2C cooler than the 692 Advanced. The 840 with it's 230mm fans would more than likely be a bit quieter as well. But if you don't need the extra room you could probably sell the 840, get the 692 Advanced along with some additional and better fans and still have some money left over. With the right fans the 692 would cool just as well as the stock 840 would and wouldn't be enough louder to worry about if you make a couple of modifications to the top and front bezels.


----------



## alancsalt

Isn't the 840 a full tower and cm690x mid tower?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12189918*
> Isn't the 840 a full tower and cm690x mid tower?


Yes.


----------



## vcm_01

Finally done with painting the front...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice. It has the 60's Muscle or Sports car look. If the case was dark British racing Green I would be thinking Lotus or Triumph.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vcm_01*


Finally done with painting the front...


Nice. Found you some matching seat covers...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelforn;12189223*
> Hi all, is the Cooler Master 690 ii case better in cooling than a CM ATCS 840 case?


I think they would be close if you follow PapaSmurf's advice as the 690 II is a darn good case.

I just happened to pick up this same model ATCS case (black exterior) which was barely used today for "a reeeeeal cheap song". Too bad it isn't all black inside, but for what I got it for I have nothing to really complain about.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12190480*
> Nice. Found you some matching seat covers...


Maybe that could be used to cover his computer chair.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I like that idea.


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12190818*
> Maybe that could be used to cover his computer chair.


Actually, that would be awesome.







And I think it could fit.


----------



## sweffymo

Made myself a plexi side panel!


----------



## alancsalt

Try http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ide-panel.html

coz Sweffymo, yo links are fail


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Try http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ide-panel.html

coz Sweffymo, yo links are fail


Actually, as you were writing that well-thought-out, thoughtful, and articulate post I ninja-edited you. I would have edited it right away but unfortunately my router decided to take that opportunity to herp the derp.


----------



## alancsalt

lol

What about shadowing in the edges, or just painting the first 2cm of the edges to hide the case edge? Just a thought.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


lol

What about shadowing in the edges, or just painting the first 2cm of the edges to hide the case edge? Just a thought.


I thought about it, but then I realized that I didn't care. It's not like I enter mod competitions with it, and I don't feel like messing with it now that I am done; I spent most of the day doing it and it's like 10 degrees in my garage, lol.


----------



## aguagu




----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aguagu*




























It doesn't work like that. You have to upload the images to the OCN servers first to post them. Use the advanced editor and click on the paperclip (attachment link) to upload them.


----------



## Kvjavs

Just ordered myself one of these bad boys. Should be in tomorrow unless the weather holds it up:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6821136&CatId=1509


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

690 II nvidia edition and white edition are now in stock at PCCG for interested aussies.


----------



## iandroo888

man as much as i want a case with white LEDs, i cant seem to stand LEDs anymore LOL D:

most of the people i build comps for dont want LEDs


----------



## pohtangina

wow..this thread is still going?
I got 2 of the orig CM690s...so far they theyve held up...modding mesh is probably my biggest task


----------



## coelacanth

I love my CM690. I modded it for better cable management. I will post pics when I get home.


----------



## Gripen90

My trusty 3 year old CM 690 nV. Ed. it has endured many upgrades but still going strong and unbeatable airflow.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90;12227563*
> My trusty 3 year old CM 690 nV. Ed. it has endured many upgrades but still going strong and unbeatable airflow.


Lookin' good. I got my CM 690 II Advanced Nvidia Edition in today. Still haven't hooked it up but it looks amazing. Probably the most expensive impulse buy I've ever had, I really don't need it.







Just liked the black and green and had the money to get it.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90;12227563*
> My trusty 3 year old CM 690 nV. Ed. it has endured many upgrades but still going strong and unbeatable airflow.


how hot do those cards get?


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;12228422*
> how hot do those cards get?


Load around 80~82*c degrees celcius for the top/middle card and around 75-77*c for the bottom card.
They're actually running cooler and quieter than the 3x eVGA GTX 470 SC I had before.


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


I love my CM690. I modded it for better cable management. I will post pics when I get home.


Please do! I'm still kinda looking for ideas in that department...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vcm_01*


Please do! I'm still kinda looking for ideas in that department...


Here's my CM690 modded for easier cable management. I used a Dremel and heavy duty cutting disks to enlarge the hole at the bottom of the case to route cables through, and enlarged the hole at the top of the case because formerly it was nearly impossible to route cables through there, it was just too tight. As you can see, I didn't do the best job with the Dremel, and I could use a file...but I'm happy with the result!

Cabling is a dream now. I'll throw up a pic of the final cabling job later.

Whoever the thread admin is can add me to the modded CM690 list








Edit: I will follow the correct protocols to get on the modded list later.
-coela


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


man as much as i want a case with white LEDs, i cant seem to stand LEDs anymore LOL D:

most of the people i build comps for dont want LEDs











LEDs are great! 
I'm a sucker for them








As long as they match, and the case don't start looking like a slot machine


----------



## T-Willi

May I join this awesome club? I dont have any face to face pics of it but here's one my desk that you can see the case in general









edit: and once I buy the window mod and I get my hands on a dremel, I plan on having a modded cm690.


----------



## drum corp 24

Does anyone have a MSI GTX460 Hawk GPU along with CM II Advance? Can you please post a picture of it so I can see something I'm interested in! Thank you!


----------



## link_90

A quick question, will the Arctic Freezer XTREME Rev. 2 fit in this case?
I'm also worried if it will cover the RAM slots because I'm going to use the G.Skill Ripjaws.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link_90;12257288*
> A quick question, will the Arctic Freezer XTREME Rev. 2 fit in this case?
> I'm also worried if it will cover the RAM slots because I'm going to use the G.Skill Ripjaws.


The Arctic Cooling Freezer XTREME Rev.2 will fit in the case no problems.

Whether it interferes with the Ripjaws is really more dependent on your motherboard layout. If you seat the heatsink so that its long axis is the vertical axis in your case, it looks like it shouldn't interfere with RAM slots on most mobos.


----------



## link_90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


The Arctic Cooling Freezer XTREME Rev.2 will fit in the case no problems.

Whether it interferes with the Ripjaws is really more dependent on your motherboard layout. If you seat the heatsink so that its long axis is the vertical axis in your case, it looks like it shouldn't interfere with RAM slots on most mobos.


OK, thanks.
Anyway my motherboard is the MSI P67A-C45.


----------



## Espair

Just got this case recently and plan on using it for a long.. LONG time might as well get my name in here xD

My desk space is a lil messy


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

what keyboard's that?


----------



## Espair

Its a Saitek, they arnt too expensive or fancy, but it looks nice and has red LED's you can turn on and off (so its easy to see the keys at night)


----------



## GTR Mclaren

look this:

http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Filter-Magnet-Supply-FF141B/dp/B004GGUASG/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1296955578&sr=8-9]Amazon.com: SilverStone 140mm Fan Filter with Magnet for Case Fan/Power Supply Fan and Panel Air Vent FF141B (Black): Electronics[/URL]

great for the side fan of the 690/692


----------



## Mattousai

Long time lurker, first time poster!

Seeing as this thread helped me to decide on my new case, figured I would post here. Going to build a new rig as soon as I know how Bulldozer compares with Sandy Bridge (Glad I waited!)

However I have the upgrade bug... and I hated my old case, a TT Armor (It was a gift, a few years ago...) So I decided to grab a new one to "prepare" for the new build!

Anyways, here are some pics as the case stands so far (waiting for some fans... stupid blizzard!)








So far I've partially sleeved the front panel connectors. Ran out of sleeving though... so I used electric tape on the red sata cable for the external dock until I can sleeve it! LOL

I'm glad I bought this case, the best mid tower case I have ever had the pleasure of building with. Seeing all of your great rigs is what sold me on this case, so thank you!


----------



## Espair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai;12276662*
> Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> Seeing as this thread helped me to decide on my new case, figured I would post here. Going to build a new rig as soon as I know how Bulldozer compares with Sandy Bridge (Glad I waited!)
> 
> However I have the upgrade bug... and I hated my old case, a TT Armor (It was a gift, a few years ago...) So I decided to grab a new one to "prepare" for the new build!
> 
> Anyways, here are some pics as the case stands so far (waiting for some fans... stupid blizzard!)
> 
> So far I've partially sleeved the front panel connectors. Ran out of sleeving though... so I used electric tape on the red sata cable for the external dock until I can sleeve it! LOL
> 
> I'm glad I bought this case, the best mid tower case I have ever had the pleasure of building with. Seeing all of your great rigs is what sold me on this case, so thank you!


Excellent, another to join our ranks!! Nice setup! Looks really clean and slick







I wish I had a modular power supply. one day i'll take the side off my case and take a pic to scare people, its horrendous back there









Im also waiting on bulldozer to see how it compares to SB, im in no hurry to upgrade so I can wait pretty long


----------



## Mattousai

Thanks!

Yeah, I went to a modular PSU a few years ago and I just can't go back









No hurry here for upgrading as well. Though it would be nice to see some numbers so I can decide which way to go. Though until Intel gets Sandy Bridge squared away in April I guess it doesn't matter until then.









BTW, I've seen some nasty cases in my day, I doubt yours can be that bad!


----------



## Takonic

anyone have tips fixing the front I/O usb grounding issues? ..i love front usbs for quick data transfers..but having dead front I/O slots..really piss me off...im not a genius with grounding things..but any help?


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takonic;12282472*
> anyone have tips fixing the front I/O usb grounding issues? ..i love front usbs for quick data transfers..but having dead front I/O slots..really piss me off...im not a genius with grounding things..but any help?


Are your ports completely dead, or do they work until you touch them/randomly stop functioning?


----------



## ComputerGeek485

one of my usb ports died too, its rather irritating


----------



## Takonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai;12283341*
> Are your ports completely dead, or do they work until you touch them/randomly stop functioning?


they arent dead...but its a 50/50 chance my pc will lockup(no bsod or ctrl+alt+del does not respond) or restart it happens as soon as my usb stick's metal part touches the port @ all


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've had that same problem with several different cases and motherboards over the years and none of the fixes as ever worked for any of them. I've found the easiest and most effective solution is to pick up a powered USB hub and plug that into one of the back USB ports and stop using the front USB ports altogether.


----------



## realcyberbob

I have a problem with my top usb ports that they used to charge my Samsung Vibrant but now it acts as if it's charging but when I unplug it, the battery is dead. Never had the problem before and don't have the problem with any other phone, hard drive, etc.


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realcyberbob;12287530*
> I have a problem with my top usb ports that they used to charge my Samsung Vibrant but now it acts as if it's charging but when I unplug it, the battery is dead. Never had the problem before and don't have the problem with any other phone, hard drive, etc.


Something similar here... I always connected my iPod to one of the top ports and someday, it just stopped working. I connected it, but it auto-ejected seconds later. And a week ago, I took apart my entire case, and now it's working again. Don't ask me why, though.


----------



## link_90

I have bought the CM 690 II Lite (in other words, the 'normal' version), is it possible to off the blu LED of the front fan?
Which fan do you think is better for the rear, the stock one or an Arctic F12 PWM? I can't find any technical specs about the stock fan. =/


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link_90;12297519*
> I have bought the CM 690 II Lite (in other words, the 'normal' version), is it possible to off the blu LED of the front fan?
> Which fan do you think is better for the rear, the stock one or an Arctic F12 PWM? I can't find any technical specs about the stock fan. =/


only way is to cut the led wires on the fan. and the arctic would be better


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Not sure,

But think the last little button on top on the left hand side of
case turns that led off.

Have mine rewired the way I want and never tried it.

Later


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link_90;12297519*
> I have bought the CM 690 II Lite (in other words, the 'normal' version), is it possible to off the blu LED of the front fan?
> Which fan do you think is better for the rear, the stock one or an Arctic F12 PWM? I can't find any technical specs about the stock fan. =/


I have the 690II Basic and all i have to do is press button on the top of the case to turn off the LED. The fan is wired to that switch.


----------



## excelerater

ordered one today.......pics to come.....looking fwd to getting out of my Antec


----------



## link_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12297620*
> only way is to cut the led wires on the fan. and the arctic would be better


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing;12297793*
> Hi,
> 
> Not sure,
> 
> But think the last little button on top on the left hand side of
> case turns that led off.
> 
> Have mine rewired the way I want and never tried it.
> 
> Later


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras;12297820*
> I have the 690II Basic and all i have to do is press button on the top of the case to turn off the LED. The fan is wired to that switch.


Thanks.


----------



## vcm_01

On the original 690, is it possible to exchange the blue power led for... let's say, a white one?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;12299813*
> On the original 690, is it possible to exchange the blue power led for... let's say, a white one?


Yeah, you'd just have to chop it out and solder on a new one


----------



## bennieboi6969

new upgrade


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12306495*
> new upgrade


Which bits are new? And where did you get the top for the case? did you mod it?

I want!


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;12227714*
> Lookin' good. I got my CM 690 II Advanced Nvidia Edition in today. Still haven't hooked it up but it looks amazing. Probably the most expensive impulse buy I've ever had, I really don't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just liked the black and green and had the money to get it.


Do the lights in your house dim when you turn your machine on?


----------



## bennieboi6969

yea i made it all by myself looks mean aye. i am a fabricator so yea lol. its a new loop and the cover


----------



## Ibage

Working on cable management this weekend but heres mine










I have the clear side panel on it and it has a soft, blue glow about it at night.


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Pretty much done.

Working with cardboard template, will transfer to metal shortly as to
top rad cover.
600.5 in case sorta of









Top grill turned around looks OEM.

Later


----------



## realcyberbob

Nice job Irocing.

If anybody wants a sidepanel with a cutout for the 690II, I have an extra one you can have, just pay shipping, plexiglass is broken in a few places so you'll have to cut out your own, but you can probably use it as a reference.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realcyberbob;12325925*
> Nice job Irocing.
> 
> If anybody wants a sidepanel with a cutout for the 690II, I have an extra one you can have, just pay shipping, plexiglass is broken in a few places so you'll have to cut out your own, but you can probably use it as a reference.


Thanks,

Are the 690II and the advanced same panel?

Was thinking of cutting out the lower front portion and extending
the plexy just below the remaining cage housing as to also showing
lower rad.

Would probably go lexan as easier to cut, but more expensive.

Later


----------



## PapaSmurf

All of the 692's (690 II) use the same side panels. You just can't use one from an original 690 on a 692 or vice versa.


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing;12326256*
> Thanks,
> 
> Are the 690II and the advanced same panel?
> 
> Was thinking of cutting out the lower front portion and extending
> the plexy just below the remaing cage housing as to also showing
> lower rad.
> 
> Would probably go lexan as easier to cut, but more expensive.
> 
> Later


Yep, all 690II's (Advanced, basic, etc.) use the same sidepanel.


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Was going to take you up on that sweet deal.

But on checking, panel has an indent all the way around for the plexi to sit
into making it flush with outer panel.









Don't know how to make it work without using moldings for lower
plexi extension and look OEM.

Was going to start from scratch with old panel and do that, but $25 bucks
and other parts ordered to ease shipping costs to hard to resist for this
one.

Really like this case and going to keep for Ivy Bridge in a year.








6990 on water added to loop last upgrade till IVY.
Outta dinero, and have to invite guests over to sit on couch as to couch change
help.

Later


----------



## realcyberbob

No problem, maybe somebody else wants it, it'd be a waste to throw away.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realcyberbob;12327093*
> No problem, maybe somebody else wants it, it'd be a waste to throw away.


Keep it,









As, if ever want to mod case can use it for additions to
case as if not scratched up or bent as same paint and thickness.

Using my old panel as housing for top rad.

Later


----------



## torture

Another update, I guess it's the last one (nothing left to upgrade):

New fans:









DVD stealth mod and Lamptron controller connected to CM690II light switch (kills only the screen):


----------



## si-man

What fans are they?


----------



## torture

Alpenfohn Wing Boost 120mm and 140mm.


----------



## TSXmike

got myself a 690.

nothing really impressive about it. going to be redoing/painting once we get some warmer weather here in WI.


----------



## QuackPot

Anyone know how to remove the dust filter where the front intake fan is on the case?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike;12346575*
> got myself a 690.
> 
> nothing really impressive about it. going to be redoing/painting once we get some warmer weather here in WI.


Do you have the first version of this case or the 690 II?

Just want to ascertain why it's "nothing really impressive about it".


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12347041*
> Do you have the first version of this case or the 690 II?
> 
> Just want to ascertain why it's "nothing really impressive about it".


the first version...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike;12347519*
> the first version...


Thanks, now it makes sense though that's not an awful case IMO.

Hope you get a chance to get a 690 II (advanced) or some other case you love in the future.


----------



## azianai

new upgrades!

2x 5850s reference flashed with Asus Bios

and there's a Rampage formula III hidden under all that hardware, upgraded/side graded from a P6X58D-E


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12347705*
> Thanks, now it makes sense though that's not an awful case IMO.
> 
> Hope you get a chance to get a 690 II (advanced) or some other case you love in the future.


i would actually love to get my hands on a 690 II advanced, but i just dont have the need for a new case.

ill post up some pictures when i get home.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike;12348005*
> i would actually love to get my hands on a 690 II advanced, but i just dont have the need for a new case.


Well maybe you'll get one if the price is real right - I wouldn't think that you wouldn't at least consider it in that scenario.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TSXmike*


got myself a 690.

nothing really impressive about it. going to be redoing/painting once we get some warmer weather here in WI.


I agree that there's nothing really impressive about it. However, when considering what you get for this price, everything about this case becomes a little more impressive than it actually is. I mean, if we pretend that this case is $149.99 or something, then it becomes a very unimpressive one (actually, it would be a rip-off). But when considering its usual price of $79.99, its impressiveness really begins to shine.

Here are some of my favorite features that, when the CM 690 was brand new to the market, were usually found on more expensive cases:

Bottom-mounted PSU with vents on the floor of the case for the PSU's intake fan
Very easy cable management (and I don't even use those included brackets)
8 fan mounts
Tool-less design for both the expansion slots and the drive bays
Nice side-facing, removable HDD brackets with rubber grommets that help reduce the noise of noisier HDDs
Pre-cut holes for water cooling, complete with rubber insert thingies to help protect the tubes
Large feet on the bottom to allow for _plenty_ of airflow for both the PSU and an optional intake fan on the floor of the case
I could probably list all of the other features of this case, but these are my personal favorites. When the CM 690 was new, it was hard to find a case with all of these features at the $79.99 price point. So, that's mostly what makes it an impressive case.


----------



## bennieboi6969

im thinking of making more of the top covers for the cm690 if any1 wants 1 pm me


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;12354714*
> I agree that there's nothing really impressive about it. However, when considering what you get for this price, everything about this case becomes a little more impressive than it actually is. I mean, if we pretend that this case is $149.99 or something, then it becomes a very unimpressive one (actually, it would be a rip-off). But when considering its usual price of $79.99, its impressiveness really begins to shine.
> 
> Here are some of my favorite features that, when the CM 690 was brand new to the market, were usually found on more expensive cases:
> 
> Bottom-mounted PSU with vents on the floor of the case for the PSU's intake fan
> Very easy cable management (and I don't even use those included brackets)
> 8 fan mounts
> Tool-less design for both the expansion slots and the drive bays
> Nice side-facing, removable HDD brackets with rubber grommets that help reduce the noise of noisier HDDs
> Pre-cut holes for water cooling, complete with rubber insert thingies to help protect the tubes
> Large feet on the bottom to allow for _plenty_ of airflow for both the PSU and an optional intake fan on the floor of the case
> I could probably list all of the other features of this case, but these are my personal favorites. When the CM 690 was new, it was hard to find a case with all of these features at the $79.99 price point. So, that's mostly what makes it an impressive case.


i didnt mean it like that... i love the case.

what i ment is that my case was a plain jane CM690, not modded (yet) in the slightest... stock... nothing impressive about it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike;12357661*
> i didnt mean it like that... i love the case.
> 
> what i ment is that my case was a plain jane CM690, not modded (yet) in the slightest... stock... nothing impressive about it.


Oh man. lol I can see it now because of how you said you'll be modding and painting it in the warmer weather! It's like you said _"there's nothing really impressive about it yet, so don't ask"_.

Context clues.


----------



## athlon 64

hey , i think the last time i posted i had 4850 crossfire , i sold them and got myself a gtx285 from gainward , non reference - overclocks like hell!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuackPot*


Anyone know how to remove the dust filter where the front intake fan is on the case?


Bump. Is it even possible to remove the bottom mesh from the front panel?


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuackPot*


Bump. Is it even possible to remove the bottom mesh from the front panel?


 well i removed it from the top and used it for the bottom because when it"s on top it"s not usefull and it"s blocking air and its much better than the filter from the bottom soo i"ve put it down there , i dont know about the front , i believe you can , just improvise.


----------



## BigFrank

Once my fans get and the replacement side panel with the window get here I'll take some pics of my new CM690II Advanced.


----------



## FlowDee

Heya! 

IÂ´d like to join the club...



















CM 690II Advanced Window-Edition


----------



## link_90

I need some advice for cooling, I have the 690 II Lite version.

The cooler is the Arctic Freezer XTREME Rev.2, should I mount it so that it pushes air from front to back or from bottom to top?

I'm replacing the stock rear fan with the Arctic F12 Pro PWM, should I put it the rear (default place) or on the top? Consider the answer to the previous question.

How is the stock front 140mm fan (I'm mostly concerned about noise)? Should I keep it or replace with the Arctic F12 PWM (it's a 120mm fan)?

Which is the best postion for a single 3.5" HD? And for a 5.25" DVD burner? Consider airflow issues depending on the answers to the previous questions.

Bear in mind that the PSU will have the fan facing down (so it gets fresh air from outside). Please don't suggest me to buy other fans/coolers as I only have these ones. My video card is the ATI 5770, so it doesn't heat much.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link_90;12369004*
> I need some advice for cooling, I have the 690 II Lite version.
> 
> The cooler is the Arctic Freezer XTREME Rev.2, should I mount it so that it pushes air from front to back or from bottom to top?
> 
> I'm replacing the stock rear fan with the Arctic F12 Pro PWM, should I put it the rear (default place) or on the top? Consider the answer to the previous question.
> 
> How is the stock front 140mm fan (I'm mostly concerned about noise)? Should I keep it or replace with the Arctic F12 PWM (it's a 120mm fan)?
> 
> Which is the best postion for a single 3.5" HD? And for a 5.25" DVD burner? Consider airflow issues depending on the answers to the previous questions.
> 
> Bear in mind that the PSU will have the fan facing down (so it gets fresh air from outside). Please don't suggest me to buy other fans/coolers as I only have these ones. My video card is the ATI 5770, so it doesn't heat much.


If you have a 690 II lite the it only has a 120mm fan at the front of the case.

I have a 690 II lite too and I have one 140mm on the top back of the case sucking air out and one 120mm next to the GPU that sucks air in for the GPU and PSU. I should mention my PSU is pointed inside the case for cleaner air and to help extract air from the GPU too.

You can extract the bottom HDD trays and side walls to help increase air flow from the front fan. Then place your HDD on one of the remaining two HDD trays. I also have my DVD drive at the very top of the case.


----------



## dioxholster

can one use DVD bay for the 3.5 HD?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


can one use DVD bay for the 3.5 HD?


Sure. These are the only ones I found online http://www.svc.com/aahdmk53.html


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuackPot*


Bump. Is it even possible to remove the bottom mesh from the front panel?


Yeah it's possible. I removed the mesh from the top and front of my CM 690 II and am replacing it with single sheets of mesh with smaller holes. Can't stand the gaping big holes in the stock stuff!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


can one use DVD bay for the 3.5 HD?


Just $4.99 total.

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-5-5-25-BAY-HAR...item19c267bd8b


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


can one use DVD bay for the 3.5 HD?


Yes. and the case actually comes with one set of brackets to do just that.

If you plan to mount more than one you might want to consider a 4in3 bay adapter that will allow you to mount up to 4 3.5" hard drives in the space of 3 5.25" bays and hold a 120mm fan to cool the drives and help cool the interior of the case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


*Yes. and the case actually comes with one set of brackets to do just that. *

If you plan to mount more than one you might want to consider a 4in3 bay adapter that will allow you to mount up to 4 3.5" hard drives in the space of 3 5.25" bays and hold a 120mm fan to cool the drives and help cool the interior of the case.










Maaaaaaan I think I needed to drink some coffee today = why didn't I think of this obvious fact at the time of responding?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*









Maaaaaaan I think I needed to drink some coffee today = why didn't I think of this obvious fact at the time of responding?










Sometimes the obvious is the most difficult to see.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sometimes the obvious is the most difficult to see.


That's not the usual with me.

My mind has been on another thing today hence my







moment.


----------



## BigFrank

Anyone add another filter to the front fan on their case? Or does the built in filter system work well ?My pc is in a high traffic area and gets pounded with dust. 
Also, anyone know of 140mm filters?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Anyone add another filter to the front fan on their case? Or does the built in filter system work well ?My pc is in a high traffic area and gets pounded with dust. 
Also, anyone know of 140mm filters?


If you add filters to what you already have you'll most likely cut down on the air flow.

The filters in my HAF 912 (though it's not a 690 II) do a good job IMO.

Where do you place your computer?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


If you add filters to what you already have you'll most likely cut down on the air flow.

The filters in my HAF 912 (though it's not a 690 II) do a good job IMO.

Where do you place your computer?










It's underneath my desk about 6 inches off of the floor. But I'm in an apartment and my office / desk is in the main living room. No where else to put it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12375960*
> It's underneath my desk about 6 inches off of the floor. But I'm in an apartment and my office / desk is in the main living room. No where else to put it.


It might help you if can put the computer a little higher up.

Otherwise I would monitor the dust volume in front and inside the case and make time on an interval accordingly to clean it out.

Believe me, I understand about having limited space for things.


----------



## BigFrank

I'm really limited as far as my setup is right now. I usually pull a few things out and clean at least once a month. I picked up a filter for the side fan, was just wondering if another filter on the front would be overkill.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12377043*
> I'm really limited as far as my setup is right now. I usually pull a few things out and clean at least once a month. I picked up a filter for the side fan, was just wondering if another filter on the front would be overkill.


By adding filters on top of filters you may be compromising airflow and cooling.









You have to monitor how much dust is getting into your filters and interior and then you may have to clean them every two weeks just as an example as I wouldn't know the "dust rate" of the space area of your computer. Some people a more dust than others, it just all depends.

That's liiiiife - that's what people sayyyyyy!


----------



## PapaSmurf

You might to look into making sure you have positive case pressure to help with the dust.


----------



## Green Hornet

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/5170/pb250769.jpg
http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/4808/pb250771.jpg
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1025/pb250775.jpg
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/9734/pb250776.jpg


----------



## link_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12369383*
> If you have a 690 II lite the it only has a 120mm fan at the front of the case.


Are you sure? On the CM site I see it has a front 140mm 120mm fan.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12369383*
> You can extract the bottom HDD trays and side walls to help increase air flow from the front fan. Then place your HDD on one of the remaining two HDD trays. I also have my DVD drive at the very top of the case.


OK, thanks.









Other opinions?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link_90;12369004*
> I need some advice for cooling, I have the 690 II Lite version.
> 
> The cooler is the Arctic Freezer XTREME Rev.2, should I mount it so that it pushes air from front to back or from bottom to top?
> 
> I'm replacing the stock rear fan with the Arctic F12 Pro PWM, should I put it the rear (default place) or on the top? Consider the answer to the previous question.
> 
> How is the stock front 140mm 120mm fan (I'm mostly concerned about noise)? Should I keep it or replace with the Arctic F12 PWM (it's a 120mm fan)?
> 
> Which is the best postion for a single 3.5" HD? And for a 5.25" DVD burner? Consider airflow issues depending on the answers to the previous questions.
> 
> Bear in mind that the PSU will have the fan facing down (so it gets fresh air from outside). Please don't suggest me to buy other fans/coolers as I only have these ones. My video card is the ATI 5770, so it doesn't heat much.


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link_90;12380626*
> Other opinions?


I have my original CM690 set up to front-to-back and bottom-to-top. That's the way Cooler Master recommends it and without the side fans, even the dust problem is solved. Don't know what I did wrong, but whenever I put the side fans back in, the inside of my case looks like it's growing fur.


----------



## FlowDee

Intakte:
1x 140mm SilentWings Front
1x 140mm SilentWings Bottom

Exhaust:
2x 140mm SilentWings Top
1x 120mm SilentWings Rear

Scythe Mugen 2 with 120mm blowing to rear.

Best setup for me so far! Getting great temps with it!

Could need some better airflow around the gpu though... the TTP is blowing onto the card, isnt it? So would it be good to put a sidefan as intake to the case?


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12385244*
> Intakte:
> 1x 140mm SilentWings Front
> 1x 140mm SilentWings Bottom
> 
> Exhaust:
> 2x 140mm SilentWings Top
> 1x 120mm SilentWings Rear
> 
> Scythe Mugen 2 with 120mm blowing to rear.
> 
> Best setup for me so far! Getting great temps with it!
> 
> Could need some better airflow around the gpu though... the TTP is blowing onto the card, isnt it? So would it be good to put a sidefan as intake to the case?


Hi,

Side case fan, I would, and helping with the card temps.

Helps alot especially back and or top fans exhausting.
Good in case flow.

JMHO

Later


----------



## FlowDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing;12386278*
> Hi,
> 
> Side case fan, I would, and helping with the card temps.
> 
> Helps alot especially back and or top fans exhausting.
> Good in case flow.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Later


Should I set it up as exhaust or as intake then?


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12386323*
> Should I set it up as exhaust or as intake then?


Hi,

Intake

Make sure you have the fans back and top exhausting to help the draw.

Front and side intake.
Top and rear exhaust.

Later


----------



## FlowDee

Thanks! 

Gonna buy the sixth beQuiet! SilentWings then...


----------



## BigFrank

Anyone have any ideas for mounting extra fans on the front face? I'm only using 1 DVD in my 5.25" was wondering if I could get another fan up in there.

I was just going to zip tie it in there, but wanted to see if anyone has done this or has a good idea/

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can use zip ties to mount a 120mm fan into 3 of the 5.25" drive bays. That's the most common thing people do.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12388253*
> Anyone have any ideas for mounting extra fans on the front face? I'm only using 1 DVD in my 5.25" was wondering if I could get another fan up in there.
> 
> I was just going to zip tie it in there, but wanted to see if anyone has done this or has a good idea/
> 
> Thanks


http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002

Amazon sells this as well.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12388462*
> You can use zip ties to mount a 120mm fan into 3 of the 5.25" drive bays. That's the most common thing people do.


Ok thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12388546*
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002
> 
> Amazon sells this as well.


Those look nice but I don't wanna drop a 25$ spot. I only run one SSD and one HDD so that might be overkill for me. Thanks!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12388642*
> Ok thanks
> 
> Those look nice but I don't wanna drop a 25$ spot. I only one SSD and one HDD so that might be overkill for me. Thanks!


I know but you said in the front face so this was the candidate and it also holds 4 hard drives if needed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've seen a few people who have trimmed one of the metal shields of one of the 5.25" bays, drilled two holes to match a 120" fan, and screwed the fan to it.

I've also seen people use some insulation foam strips wedged around the outside of the fan to hold it in place.

I took an old cd drive apart, trimmed the back metal edge, drilled a couple of holes to mount the fan, then pop riveted an old hard drive cage onto it to make my own 4in3 device. All it cost me was some time as I had all of the parts laying around unused.

But basically, unless you want to spend some money or do a lot of modding the zip ties are the most common and easiest method.


----------



## BigFrank

I think I'm going to run some zip ties and go from there thanks guys. Fans come in tomorrow.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12388725*
> I think I'm going to run some zip ties and go from there thanks guys. Fans come in tomorrow.


Are you going to post photos of your rig eventually?









Here's a "cheaper" thing: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-acrylic-triple-bay-120mm-fan-mount-p-405.html


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12388848*
> Are you going to post photos of your rig eventually?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a "cheaper" thing: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-acrylic-triple-bay-120mm-fan-mount-p-405.html


cool thanks for the link, and yes once I get the fans installed I will take a pic. It's rather bare bones now.


----------



## kungenclaes

Hi guys, how would the H70 corsair cooler fit in the coolermaster 690 II Advanced? Have been searching the internet and this thread (not all of it yet) for some time but havent seen a single picture of it mounted in anyway.
(Mouted in back I guess it will block out one of the top exhaust fans...)
Maybe it's a bad choice of cooler?

Thanks in advance guys. I'll come back with photos as fast as I have upgraded my cooler and sorted my cables out.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungenclaes;12388996*
> Hi guys, how would the H70 corsair cooler fit in the coolermaster 690 II Advanced? Have been searching the internet and this thread (not all of it yet) for some time but havent seen a single picture of it mounted in anyway.
> (Mouted in back I guess it will block out one of the top exhaust fans...)
> Maybe it's a bad choice of cooler?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys. I'll come back with photos as fast as I have upgraded my cooler and sorted my cables out.


Use the Search function towards the top of the thread to search for H70 in this thread. You should find several posts about it. http://www.overclock.net/11435978-post13740.html is one of them. A lot of people mount them with one of the fans outside of the case. Some mount the rad in the 5.25" bays.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungenclaes;12388996*
> Hi guys, how would the H70 corsair cooler fit in the coolermaster 690 II Advanced? Have been searching the internet and this thread (not all of it yet) for some time but havent seen a single picture of it mounted in anyway.
> (Mouted in back I guess it will block out one of the top exhaust fans...)
> Maybe it's a bad choice of cooler?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys. I'll come back with photos as fast as I have upgraded my cooler and sorted my cables out.


Hi,

This is the H50 in the case.

What I first started out with before going full bore.








Worked great and went to 4.2 with it.
H70 would look same except bigger rad. Push- Pull also.

Later


----------



## excelerater

IN..........This case walks all over my previous Antec 900


----------



## kungenclaes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12389128*
> Use the Search function towards the top of the thread to search for H70 in this thread. You should find several posts about it. http://www.overclock.net/11435978-post13740.html is one of them. A lot of people mount them with one of the fans outside of the case. Some mount the rad in the 5.25" bays.


How could I have missed it?!... :headscrath
Thanks alot.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just jammed a GTX 570 in my case, will get pics soon enough. Almost had to redo my WCing setup because of it. Thing is huge.that's not what she said


----------



## excelerater

I want to replace the rear 120MM case fan......its WAY too loud
and I would not mind a little more blue lighting

suggestions ? ANTEC?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater;12405908*
> I want to replace the rear 120MM case fan......its WAY too loud
> and I would not mind a little more blue lighting
> 
> suggestions ? ANTEC?


How about this one:










Have a look at those numbers too









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SilenX-Ixtrema-Pro-120mm-x-25mm-Blue-LED-14dBA-72CFM_W0QQitemZ400172833316QQihZ027QQcategoryZ42003QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TwoCables

72 CFM @ 1400 RPM producing only 14dB? I'll believe it when I see it.

excelerater: how would you like a blue LED fan that has some very bright LEDs that are almost as bright as cold cathodes?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My 690 has accumulated some battle scares over the years as you can see. Still does everything I need. I might get around to repainting it, but I honestly don't care. I still think it looks good, and once I put the side panels back one you can hardly tell anyway. The strange bends in my tubing are caused by that GTX 570 being a giant and having no other way except to redo my entire loop. Also, I need a new chair. And the cable mess is just temporary.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater;12405908*
> I want to replace the rear 120MM case fan......its WAY too loud
> and
> I would not mind a little more blue lighting
> 
> suggestions ? ANTEC?


I would check out the R4 fans cooler master makes. They run about 65~70 CFM and are under 20 dBa. They come in black,red led, green, and blue led. They run 8-9$. I would check out SVC they have free shipping and if you order more then 3 they are 8$ with shipping included.
I would put a direct link up but I'm posting via my phone.


----------



## bckai

Love this case.










With Sapphire 6850s in Crossfire.


----------



## FlowDee

Thats how I mounted a fan into the 5.25" slots:










Not really beautiful, but... it does what it´s supposed to do! ;-)










Pretty cold in there!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;12406047*
> How about this one:
> 
> Have a look at those numbers too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SilenX-Ixtrema-Pro-120mm-x-25mm-Blue-LED-14dBA-72CFM_W0QQitemZ400172833316QQihZ027QQcategoryZ42003QQcmdZViewItem


I guarantee you that fan does NOT push 72cfm at only 14db. Fans tend to have a 2 to 1 ratio of cfm to db (as in 72cfm @ 36db). More than likely the 14db is with the fan spinning at it's lowest rpm using 8volts and the cfm at it's maximum rpm using 12v. Coolermaster does the same thing when they rate their R4 fans. If one doesn't understand how the ratings are gathered it's very misleading.

A medium speed YateLoon would be a good choice. They are available in a UV Blue LED and make excellent case fans. Fairly quiet and move more than enough air as a case fan.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12408296*
> I would check out the R4 fans cooler master makes. They run about 65~70 CFM and are under 20 dBa. They come in black,red led, green, and blue led. They run 8-9$. I would check out SVC they have free shipping and if you order more then 3 they are 8$ with shipping included.
> I would put a direct link up but I'm posting via my phone.


They aren't 20db at 70cfm, they are 20 db at around 38cfm. At their full 70cfm they are around 35to 40db. It's physically impossible to move 70cfm at only 20db.


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12409399*
> They aren't 20db at 70cfm, they are 20 db at around 38cfm. At their full 70cfm they are around 35to 40db. It's physically impossible to move 70cfm at only 20db.


how bout these?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=8022

90cfm at 19db


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12409399*
> They aren't 20db at 70cfm, they are 20 db at around 38cfm. At their full 70cfm they are around 35to 40db. It's physically impossible to move 70cfm at only 20db.


http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20ac-gp.html

specs say 69.69CFM @ 19dba. I'm not debating, I'm just saying that is what they are rated. When I turn my up 100% they aren't that loud.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I suck at cable managment.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


how bout these?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=8022

90cfm at 19db


About 45 to 50db at 90cfm. The 19db is only at their lowest rpm and about 35cfm. As I stated in one of my previous posts fans tend to have a 2:1 ratio of cfm to db (re: 70cfm would be about 35db). It does vary a bit, but not nearly that much. Maybe 2.1 to 1 or so, but never 4.5 to 1 like those. It's physically impossible.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12410120*
> http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20ac-gp.html
> 
> specs say 69.69CFM @ 19dba. I'm not debating, I'm just saying that is what they are rated. When I turn my up 100% they aren't that loud.


I don't care what the specs say, they are misleading. It makes the fans sound better by listing the maximum cfm and the minimum db level instead of the actual db level at maximum rpm/cfm. Anyone who knows anything about fans will tell you the same thing. Only a fool takes fan specs literally.


----------



## BigFrank

Well call me a fool then. Until someone runs some test using testing meters to measure sound and air flow what are we supposed to go by then? Just take a guess? Assume the worst? 
I have some fans that are rated to run quieter than others but make more noise, same goes for some that say they push 80 CFM but push less air than ones rated at 40CFM.


----------



## PapaSmurf

There are several threads here at OCN and other places that have done exactly that and have backed up what I have just stated. Start here and go from there. If one of the fans isn't there use some common sense. If everyone elses fans fit into the same pattern of an app. 2:1 ratio of cfm to db there is no reason why one company is able to make fans that are more than a couple of percentage points from that same ratio. If it was possible, all of the others would be doing it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Well call me a fool then. Until someone runs some test using testing meters to measure sound and air flow what are we supposed to go by then? Just take a guess? Assume the worst? 
I have some fans that are rated to run quieter than others but make more noise, same goes for some that say they push 80 CFM but push less air than ones rated at 40CFM.


PapaSmurf knows what he's talking about. You can go by what he says, and it will be more accurate than a manufacturers misleading blurb.

There is a thread on this site by Martin testing fans. Here.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-part-1-a.html

And this is his current 120mm fan testing:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ng-thread.html


----------



## AK-47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yeah, you'd just have to chop it out and solder on a new one










or replace the whole fan altogether. They're not good fans by any stretch of the imagination
I regret getting more of the same crap. I have 3 140's and a 120 in my case
at i think either 1k or 1.2k rpm they don't really push that much air
I got the extra 3 for $20 so i guess i can't complain too much

Quote:



Originally Posted by *torture*


Another update, I guess it's the last one (nothing left to upgrade):

New fans:









DVD stealth mod and Lamptron controller connected to CM690II light switch (kills only the screen):






That's a cool mod. do they go together or can you simply do the stealth dvd mod


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12410120*
> http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20ac-gp.html
> 
> specs say 69.69CFM @ 19dba. I'm not debating, I'm just saying that is what they are rated. When I turn my up 100% they aren't that loud.


Interesting fan this one, and not very expensive.
What do you think about the Zalman ZM F3 Blue Led (32 db(A) at 1800 rpm)?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47;12410633*
> or replace the whole fan altogether. They're not good fans by any stretch of the imagination


They were asking about replacing the POWER Led, not the fan leds.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12410700*
> They were asking about replacing the POWER Led, not the fan leds.


OH.............








reading comprehension > me
I was wondering why anybody would go to such problems with some cheap fans


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;12410690*
> Interesting fan this one, and not very expensive.
> What do you think about the Zalman ZM F3 Blue Led (32 db(A) at 1800 rpm)?


Martin states they compare favorably to the Yate Loons.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/859483-round-6-fan-testing-working-thread.html


----------



## Palmito Loko

Hey everybody, I'm new here and this is my first post, but i would like to enjoy the club too!

My CM 690 modified (Dark Orange Project):



















My specs are in the signature.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47;12410751*
> OH.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reading comprehension > me
> I was wondering why anybody would go to such problems with some cheap fans


No sweat. It happens to all of us at one time or another.


----------



## nickt1862

It won't be too long that I'm part of this club as I just sold my ATCS 840 case - YAY!

Yeah very nice case but it's just TOO BIG in length which was the bad for me.

I'll be looking into getting extra fans and most likely an analog fan controller to go into the eventual 690 II Advanced case.


----------



## excelerater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12408296*
> I would check out the R4 fans cooler master makes. They run about 65~70 CFM and are under 20 dBa. They come in black,red led, green, and blue led. They run 8-9$. I would check out SVC they have free shipping and if you order more then 3 they are 8$ with shipping included.
> I would put a direct link up but I'm posting via my phone.


Ill check it out,Coolermaster OEM fans suck,this is my second coolermaster case
and the last one was noisy too.....so I switched to ANTEC just because I did not know better......good bad or otherwise


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12410428*
> There are several threads here at OCN and other places that have done exactly that and have backed up what I have just stated. Start here and go from there. If one of the fans isn't there use some common sense. If everyone elses fans fit into the same pattern of an app. 2:1 ratio of cfm to db there is no reason why one company is able to make fans that are more than a couple of percentage points from that same ratio. If it was possible, all of the others would be doing it.


Thanks for the links. I did a few searches but came up empty. Very interesting.


----------



## link_90

Does somebody know the CFM of the stock fans of the CM 690 II?


----------



## QuackPot

Anyone in the UK know where to get 140mm CM fans from? Or any other good blue LED brands/models to replace the one at the front?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuackPot*


Anyone in the UK know where to get 140mm CM fans from? Or any other good blue LED brands/models to replace the one at the front?


How about this one:










http://skinflint.co.uk/a550535.html

or this one:










http://www.thewatercoolingshop.co.uk...Blue-LEDs.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *link_90*


Does somebody know the CFM of the stock fans of the CM 690 II?


They are rated at 44cfm, but most tests have shown then to be closer to 30-35cfm.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

great vid of the 692


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


They are rated at 44cfm, but most tests have shown then to be closer to 30-35cfm.


Not the front 140mm fan though as they are rated @ 60.9 cfm and 19 dba if one takes those numbers as gospel that is lol!

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=592


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Not the front 140mm fan though as they are rated @ 60.9 cfm and 19 dba if one takes those numbers as gospel that is lol!

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=592


He linked to the basic model which only comes with 120mm fans so the numbers I posted are correct.

And we've already gone over how the specs of 69cfm and 19db are correct, but misleading numerous times in this and other threads. The 19db's is with the fan running at it's minimum rpm and cfm. At full speed and 69cfm they are about 35 to 40db.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*   great vid of the 692  
Good vid, kind of an artistic flair to it.
Personally, I still prefer this one from Coolermaster:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


He linked to the basic model which only comes with 120mm fans so the numbers I posted are correct.

And we've already gone over how the specs of 69cfm and 19db are correct, but misleading numerous times in this and other threads. The 19db's is with the fan running at it's minimum rpm and cfm. At full speed and 69cfm they are about 35 to 40db.


Sorry about the "trim" level misconception thought you were speaking of the advanced that we mostly speak about in this thread, but yeah that 120mm front fan stinks.

But so not to lose the led on/off function (if one likes led in front) it's best to go with the CM 140mm and then replace the rest of the stock fans and hook all fans to a fan controller IMO. I might go with the high speed Yates and hooked to a fan controller once I get my 690 II advanced.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It isn't that difficult to mod any LED fan to have the leds to run off of a switch.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12426063*
> It isn't that difficult to mod any LED fan to have the leds to run off of a switch.


I saw the ways for this in my past searches - don't know if I'd be up to it though.









Edit: Unless you can tell me an "easy way".


----------



## PapaSmurf

I used this guide and some 28g speaker wire.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12427776*
> I used this guide and some 28g speaker wire.


Yeah I remember seeing this guide so in essence it's desolder the led ground wires and attach those to one wire then get another wire and solder it to one ground on the PCB while the other three grounds on the pcb are no longer used then wire it to the switch if I "compute" this correctly.







By using the fans power for the leds eliminates the need for a resistor.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's the way I understand it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12428069*
> That's the way I understand it.


I wonder if the ON/OFF led switch on the 690 II Advanced could handle multiple led fans - one would think so as it's a 2 pin setup unless I missed something.


----------



## PapaSmurf

IIRC, someone had 2 or 3 hooked up to it, but I can't remember which post it was.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12428540*
> IIRC, someone had 2 or 3 hooked up to it, but I can't remember which post it was.


2 or 3 hmmmmm......I was thinking to hook up more.









EDIT: I found an older post of someone hooking all their lights to that one switch and I PM-ed him/her about it.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-cooler-master-690-club-1029.html#post8394019


----------



## link_90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


They are rated at 44cfm, but most tests have shown then to be closer to 30-35cfm.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And we've already gone over how the specs of 69cfm and 19db are correct, but misleading numerous times in this and other threads. The 19db's is with the fan running at it's minimum rpm and cfm. At full speed and 69cfm they are about 35 to 40db.


OK.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


He linked to the basic model which only comes with 120mm fans so the numbers I posted are correct.


Wait, I'm confused. The shop calls it the CM RC-690 II Lite Pure Black Edition, is it the same version I linked? I think the Pure Black Edition part refers to the fact that it doesn't have a window.
Anyway, I'm replacing the stock rear fan with the Arctic F12 Pro PWM (120mm) and the stock front one with the Arctic F12 PWM (120mm). From the specs you gave me I think I am doing the right thing, and I'm not interested in the blu LED.


----------



## PapaSmurf

From what I understand the Lite and Basic are essentially the same version. The difference is basically what geographic location they are sold in. They sell a White and a Black version in some markets as well.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12428474*
> I wonder if the ON/OFF led switch on the 690 II Advanced could handle multiple led fans - one would think so as it's a 2 pin setup unless I missed something.


There shouldn't be an issue with that. You could also mod the case and install your own, I plan on doing it down the road. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_374&zenid=5aea8a447fcef9628a26bccb8b4c63d9


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Just use something like this and not worry about amps and wattage issues.

I use both of these.









Takes care of all my fans and lighting issues.
Can get the 5 pole 5v-12v or 7v-12v and handle all the fans you
need.

Later


----------



## nickt1862

If done correctly the on/off switch already on the 690 II will only be a non-current circuit breaker as it was designed to do anyway.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


If done correctly the on/off switch already on the 690 II will only be a non-current circuit breaker as it was designed to do anyway.


I dont see a problem with using it, I was just putting a pink up because I plan on doing some modding for switching for lights.
It has current on it, and it's a switch not a circuit breaker.


----------



## link_90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


From what I understand the Lite and Basic are essentially the same version. The difference is basically what geographic location they are sold in. They sell a White and a Black version in some markets as well.


Thanks for all the help.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


I dont see a problem with using it, I was just putting a pink up because I plan on doing some modding for switching for lights.
It has current on it, *and it's a switch not a circuit breaker.*


I know it's a switch but it acts like a circuit breaker to an extent.


----------



## QuackPot

Do Cooler Master send out free fans when the ones that come with the case fail? If so do I need to send back the broken fan?


----------



## PapaSmurf

You would need to contact CM about that. They have a section on their support site to request replacement parts.


----------



## arrow0309

Just did a small research about a couple of 140 silent fans that will better suit on my 690 (I) as top fans and ended up whith 2 of this (german stuff):










http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136253

What do you guys think?
And yet would it be possible to join them together on the same connector (on the mb) lowering the speed down a bit using 1 Noctua L.N.A. adaptor?
Thanks


----------



## dioxholster

which is the best place to put the top fan? right above CPU or right above RAM? I use stock CPU cooler.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


which is the best place to put the top fan? right above CPU or right above RAM? I use stock CPU cooler.


I have my 140mm above my CPU.


----------



## spitty13

I feel silly asking this but what were those knobs on the front of the case in the original post?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spitty13*


I feel silly asking this but what were those knobs on the front of the case in the original post?


They're part of a fan controller.


----------



## Infrabasse

Here's mine at the moment:




It's backside is quite a mess and so is the space below the raid card.
That'll all clear up once I build a NAS.


----------



## dioxholster

im confused by this case alittle, I just got it and I did some cable management, how does one close the back cover? I find that I have to use my whole body to close it and thats without all the cables. What am I doing wrong?

And dont know if its right or wrong, but I placed the useless e-sata cable on top of the case above the DVD drive inside that square opening with the case's audio cables.

And for the bottom fan area, do I have to use the screws provided or the fan's screws that are bought separatly?

Also those PCIe thumbscrews, does anyone like to use them? Wouldnt it be better just to use normal screws for everything?


----------



## spikexp

Why would you want to use normal screws over thumb screws?

When all my cable are behind, I just put the case flat on my desk and put the cover like this. It's easier to use your body.

But since I have lot's of cable that I don't use, I simply put them all together well placed on the bottom of my case close to my cpu. It take no place when you put them correctly together.


----------



## flarkit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


im confused by this case alittle, I just got it and I did some cable management, how does one close the back cover? I find that I have to use my whole body to close it and thats without all the cables. What am I doing wrong?

And dont know if its right or wrong, but I placed the useless e-sata cable on top of the case above the DVD drive inside that square opening with the case's audio cables.


That's fine if you aren't using the cable, or you could completely unplug it from the top panel.

Have you tried arranging your cabling behind the motherboard panel, tied down with some twisty cable ties? By spreading the cabling around a bit, there should be less bunching, allowing you to close the cover easier. That said, the arranging can take a little patience and effort, but it should be worthwhile.


----------



## athlon 64

have a question , i love the cm 690 2 nvidia edition side pannel , do you think we will be able to buy cm 690 2 nvidia editiion side pannel.s i"d like to put it on my advanced edition : http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/p...jpg?1375698709


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Here's mine at the moment:




It's backside is quite a mess and so is the space below the raid card.
That'll all clear up once I build a NAS.



What kinda fans are those 2 on top?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


What kinda fans are those 2 on top?


The same as the front and bottom fans: White 140mm Bitfenix Spectre


Rated @ 800-1000 rpm, mine run @ around 850
Pretty decent airflow considering the low rpm. Very low noise. One out of the 4 mounted has a little clickety bearing noise though. I have a 5th so I'll change it later.

They're also pretty cool for the fact they come with a seperate 2 pin cable for seperate LED control.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


The same as the front and bottom fans: White 140mm Bitfenix Spectre

Rated @ 800-1000 rpm, mine run @ around 850
Pretty decent airflow vonsidering the low rpm. Very low noise. One out of the 4 mounted has a little clickety bearing noise though. I have a 5th so I'll change it later.

They're also pretty cool for the fact they come with a spare 2 pin cable for seperate LED control.


Nice, (I'm planning myself to add a second one, in fact to change the top fans of my 690) only that I can't easily find them (the led Spectre) here in Italy, and still desiring two NB BlackSilent Fan XK2 (even without the leds)


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flarkit*


That's fine if you aren't using the cable, or you could completely unplug it from the top panel.

Have you tried arranging your cabling behind the motherboard panel, tied down with some twisty cable ties? By spreading the cabling around a bit, there should be less bunching, allowing you to close the cover easier. That said, the arranging can take a little patience and effort, but it should be worthwhile.


I can't they are glued to the circuit board. I forgot to have those power led thing and USB cables behind motherboard but they arent a problem. The problem are the PSU cables but im slowely getting there. One thing though, for all the fans, connect them to PSU or mobo? I chosen mobo to have less cables.


----------



## Infrabasse

Also make sure you don't have cables behind the peripheral holes (where the side panel tabs slot into)
Fans on motherboard or PSU? It all depends on the kind of control you want on them

PSU
---> Can only be controlled with fan controller
---> more cables

Motherboard
---> Can be often controlled in bios/software
---> Less cables
---> Some fans drain too much power for the motherboard headers so be carefull not to attach big monsters or you'll fry your fan headers.


----------



## dioxholster

just 4 fans in total connected to the mobo, three of them are stock and one is silent type. Prepherial holes? that could be my issue, are these the holes on the side or the top?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


And yet would it be possible to join them together on the same connector (on the mb) lowering the speed down a bit using 1 Noctua L.N.A. adaptor?
Thanks










You can find 3 pin splitters and 4 pin splitters

In both cases 1 of the connectors will NOT have the rpm sensor cable, this is because having 2 signals reported to the motherboard at the same time will result in twice the speed being detected.
PWM splits just fine to 2 fans and they will remain PWM controllable.

I'd be surprised if your Gigabyte EX58-UD5 cannot control fan speed from the BIOS or software. I'd Keep the LNA for more specialised future applications. (Ex: I used one to silence a mini ITX box's loud 250W PSU fan. The PSU was nowhere near being used at it's full load.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


just 4 fans in total connected to the mobo, three of them are stock and one is silent type. Prepherial holes? that could be my issue, are these the holes on the side or the top?


Yeah, look at this and see how my front USB cables running at the top could be a potential issue.


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Just did some white sleeving on the PSU and some better cable management.

Front









Back









With side panel window


----------



## h7k3r

Please get me in

My rig is on my sig.

The project is runing since over a year , all the cut is done. Only the finition are to be done , this is Art.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h7k3r;12487495*
> Please get me in
> 
> My rig is on my sig.
> 
> The project is runing since over a year , all the cut is done. Only the finition are to be done , this is Art.


What sig???


----------



## alancsalt

Would you believe that he's editing it as we post, now......


----------



## h7k3r

Im still askin to be in da club


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


You can find 3 pin splitters and 4 pin splitters

In both cases 1 of the connectors will NOT have the rpm sensor cable, this is because having 2 signals reported to the motherboard at the same time will result in twice the speed being detected.
PWM splits just fine to 2 fans and they will remain PWM controllable.

I'd be surprised if your Gigabyte EX58-UD5 cannot control fan speed from the BIOS or software. I'd Keep the LNA for more specialised future applications. (Ex: I used one to silence a mini ITX box's loud 250W PSU fan. The PSU was nowhere near being used at it's full load.


+1
I know the difference from a 3pin and a 4 pin Pwm Y splitter (I'm actually using a 3 pin y splitter powered by the Scythe Kaze Master to controll 2 1200 rpm fans- one lower front size original cooler master 120mm intake fan, and the other one a 140mm Kaze Maru on the side pannel in exhaust @monitoring 1140 rpm max). However, I might wanna change the config, I was askin' before, I'm thinking right now to use the LNA adaptor on one top fan, controlling with the Kaze Master the other one (way that I could even turn it off during winter time), and also to get another 3pin splitter to controll (with the Kaze Master as well) the new Zalman F3 Blue 120mm about 1800 rpm (in Pull on my Megahalems) together with another 120mm 1800rpm fan that I have (NB Multiframe S2HS that will take the place of the back side exhaust fan).
And yes, my EX58-UD5 support but 2 only 4pin pwm fans controlled by the bios (otherwise you have to use the speedfan for the 3pin fans) and I'm using them both, one for the cpu cooler (Akasa Viper in Push) and the other one a Slipstream pwm fan below (near the Power Supply, as intake fan).


----------



## flarkit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What sig???


Have the membership updates been resumed perchance?


----------



## alancsalt

Membership list last edited by iandroo888 : 10-14-10 at 03:23 AM


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


[...] and the other one a 140mm Kaze Maru on the side pannel in exhaust @monitoring 1140 rpm max)


I would definitely consider using the side panel fan as an intake instead !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


However, I might wanna change the config, I was askin' before, I'm thinking right now to use the LNA adaptor on one top fan, controlling with the Kaze Master the other one (way that I could even turn it off during winter time),


Since both top fans serve the same purpose, I'd use a splitter and control them both at the same time. Turning 1 fan off doesn't make sense to me, 2 slow spinning fans are quieter than 1 faster spinning one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


and also to get another 3pin splitter to controll (with the Kaze Master as well) the new Zalman F3 Blue 120mm about 1800 rpm (in Pull on my Megahalems) together with another 120mm 1800rpm fan that I have (NB Multiframe S2HS that will take the place of the back side exhaust fan).


You should try and automate the control of your heatsink fans (Zalman F3 and Akasa Viper), 2x PWM fans, motherboard controlled, connected with a splitter on the CPU header would be ideal I think. I would actually even try to control the rear exhaust in the same group of fans.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


And yes, my EX58-UD5 support but 2 only 4pin pwm fans controlled by the bios (otherwise you have to use the speedfan for the 3pin fans) and I'm using them both, one for the cpu cooler (Akasa Viper in Push) and the other one a Slipstream pwm fan below (near the Power Supply, as intake fan).










I wouldn't waste the PWM headers for case fans, I'd leave those to the manual fan controller.
Front and bottoms intake as well as the 2 top exhausts (both on 1 splitter) on your 4 fan fan controller. Leaving you 1 knob for maybe lights?
Use the motherboard headers for CPU Fans and maybe read exhaust.
Maybe try to get the panel intake controlled with the motherboard as well so you get more fresh air on GPU when system temp rises while gaming.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


I would definitely consider using the side panel fan as an intake instead !


I've allways used the the side panel fan as an intake fan before, however since I did replace my vga stock cooler with the Zalman vf3000a (with a considerable gpu temp decrease), (a cooler who doesn't exhaust the hot air outside the case anymore), I've changed it to an exhaust fan (and got better temps it seems) even to prevent the hot air from my videocard to ascend to the cpu cooler's area. I forgot to tell you that I do have another front intake fan (contr. by the kaze master) an Ultra Kaze 2000, located under the dvd writer, a couple of cm away from front line. It's a fan I keep turned off right now, except some serious oc benches session.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


You should try and automate the control of your heatsink fans (Zalman F3 and Akasa Viper), 2x PWM fans, motherboard controlled, connected with a splitter on the CPU header would be ideal I think. I would actually even try to control the rear exhaust in the same group of fans.

I wouldn't waste the PWM headers for case fans, I'd leave those to the manual fan controller.
Front and bottoms intake as well as the 2 top exhausts (both on 1 splitter) on your 4 fan fan controller. Leaving you 1 knob for maybe lights?
Use the motherboard headers for CPU Fans and maybe read exhaust.


 Neither the Zalman F3 Blue led, nor the Noiseblocker Multiframe S3HS (both 1800 rpm in exhaust on the cpu cooler and rear exhaust) doesn't have a 4pin pwm connector and therefore I can only make them work together via a 3pin y splitter powered by the kaze master.
About the second 4pin pwm connector (the Scythe Slipstream Pwm 120mm system fan located on the bottom size and that is bios controlled by the mobo), fan I've been monitoring recently (wintertime, room temp 18-20Â°) is that it bearly runs a very low speeds even at 0 rpm on idle & internet sessions, getting some over 900/1000 only on serious gaming sessions.
Thanks for your help


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerGeek485;12485400*
> Just did some white sleeving on the PSU and some better cable management.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With side panel window


what is white sleeving? And you modded your case right? Whats your opinion on thumb screws? I know its silly but i hate them.


----------



## h7k3r




----------



## BigFrank

Guess I better get some pics snapped. !


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12499781*
> Guess I better get some pics snapped. !


You better! Whatsamattawithyou?









Look forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


You better! Whatsamattawithyou?
















Look forward to seeing your photos.










be prepared for disappoint...I'll have to wait til later when my kids go to bed and dont freak out for having the lights turned out.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


be prepared for disappoint...I'll have to wait til later when my kids go to bed and dont freak out for having the lights turned out.


Why disappointment?

I won't be hard on you, I'll just say that you need to do "X" nicely.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flarkit*


Have the membership updates been resumed perchance?










Not until someone takes over the club. The Club Owner has been asking for someone to step in but so far no one has done so.


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


what is white sleeving? And you modded your case right? Whats your opinion on thumb screws? I know its silly but i hate them.


white sleeving= why the cables are white.
i love thumb screws
and the case is painted black and that is a custom window


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


Whats your opinion on thumb screws? I know its silly but i hate them.


To each his own. I prefer them over regular screws and use them as much as possible. I use them for hard and optical drives; PCI, AGP, and PCI-E cards; and even motherboards instead of the regular screws. Easier to start and remove.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

_Just passing through







_









--








--


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YaGit™;12516353*
> _Just passing through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Still looking good Yagit








Quote:


>


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


Still looking good Yagit










nice looking cases. And the yellow on black is so my style.

And apparently I'm the only one who thinks thumbscrews look weird, they are good for ease in taking stuff apart but how many times are you gonna take the graphics or mobo out to need them?

Another thing I wanna be sure, having 4 fans powered through mobo alone is okay and recommended right? Before I only had them to the PSU only as that to me seemed logical.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


_Just passing through







_









--








--










 i have the same monitor , it"s apsolutley awsome , i love it.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I cant cable management to save my life.


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*











I cant cable management to save my life.


for starters turn ur power supply up the other way and run ur cables through the hole in motherboard tray the route all wires to where they need to go


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*











I cant cable management to save my life.


You don't really have any excuse with that case. It has heaps of space behind the motherboard for you to jam all that mess behind.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*











I cant cable management to save my life.


Just send it out to one of the members here and they'll fix that up nicely.









I'm expecting a 690 II Advanced as an addition to my computer case family on about March 2, 2011, I wonder how jealous the HAF 912 will be? LOL!


----------



## QuackPot

If I was to attach a 120mm fan in the 3 5.25" bays and then included another 140mm fan on the top of the case (to make 2x 140mm fans on the top) would it make the airflow less efficient?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The fan in the 5.25" bay will normally be a fairly significant increase in overall cooling efficiency. The second top fan can help, hurt, or have no impact, it all depends on your total setup. Personally with the stock Intel cpu heasink/fan I doubt that a second top fan will help enough to be worthwhile. You would be better off investing in a better cpu heatsink/fan combo.


----------



## Mr OCN

the 690 is to small to fit WC


----------



## alancsalt

You mean too small for the choice of reservoir?


----------



## Mr OCN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12526885*
> You mean too small for the choice of reservoir?


yes


----------



## alancsalt

I don't know how good you are at fabricating, but haven't I seen these hung sideways just below the rad close to the outside edge?

Multi-option res?


----------



## Mr OCN

It fits there fine and still ~ 3mm between the cables running over the res and the side panel.
Took a bit of planning but i eventually got it installed


----------



## alancsalt

See how it works out long term. If it works for you, it works for you!


----------



## Purnomo

Hi All,
add me to the club please


----------



## mnemo_05

Hi, kinda new to OCN. .

here is my rig


















































have a great day guys!


----------



## flarkit

mnemo_05, how are you keeping that lower fan at an angle?


----------



## mnemo_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flarkit*


mnemo_05, how are you keeping that lower fan at an angle?



I used a cable tie ^_^

going from one corner of the fan to one of the holes down the bottom. .

check the 2nd photo and you should see the cable tie I'm referring to. .


----------



## link_90

I finally received my case but at the front it has a 120mm fan, not a 140mm one. That's why I've changed it with an Arctic F12 PWM, while I've replaced the rear stock one with an Arctic F12 Pro PWM. Two fans are enough for me.









Anyway, I've some quick questions:

1) Between all the stand-offs, two of them were a little bit different. The top part had a small piece coming out, what are they for? For my ATX motherboard I've used 6 of the 'normal' ones.

2) What is the plastic revit for?

3) What is the Lock BKT for?

4) I haven't attached the small speaker for the BIOS beep, could there be any problems? Since my PC works always fine I've always disabled it since it's useless.

5) My HD (Samsung Spinpoint F4 320GB HD322GJ) usually is at 20Â° which is very low I believe. The front fan (Arctic F12 PWM) is in the highest position so it blows some air to it. Is the temperature fine or should I lower the front fan?

6) I would like to disconnect the front eSATA and the audio cables since I don't use them, how do I do it? I've tried but they are very hard to come out, so I just left them for now...

Thanks for any answers!


----------



## QuackPot

Anyone with a Corsair PSU with the fan pointing upwards into the case tried using a corsair 8pin entention to route behind the motherboard with a 690 II case? I tried it the other day but to no luck. Was anyone here able to manage it or should I buy a NZXT 8 pin extention?


----------



## h7k3r

hy guys

to take off al the cable at the front pannel if you have the 690 II you just have to take off the top pannel and then unscrew them. its easy iv done it to mod my rig

to the last post: yep you should buy a nzxt wire.because unless you using the wire by the front and not by the back of the mb the 8 pin wire wont be long enouth...


----------



## arrow0309

My research seems to get to an end, one last thing still bothers me (looking for the silence, quality and performance); what to choose from these two models of fans for my cm 690 top exhaust,

A pair of Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Pk2 (140mm):

















Or a couple of Gentle Typhoons AP-14 or AP-15 (120mm):










Thanks in advance


----------



## azianai

i use AP15's in my case, can't hear them at all really
my GPU fans are louder than any of the fans in my case


----------



## mnemo_05

my vote goes to the GT's. .

same as azianai, i have a couple of these babies and man are they quiet. .

my GTX580 fan is the loudest fan in my rig, cant wait to get my hands on water-cooling


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azianai*


i use AP15's in my case, can't hear them at all really
my GPU fans are louder than any of the fans in my case



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*


my vote goes to the GT's. .

same as azianai, i have a couple of these babies and man are they quiet. .

my GTX580 fan is the loudest fan in my rig, cant wait to get my hands on water-cooling


+1
I'll go then for the GT's, need 4 of them(AP-15); 2 for my Megahalems_planning to put them run syncronised with a third (NB Multiframe M12-S3HS) same speed rear fan_and other two will take the top case position (in exhaust).


----------



## Infrabasse

There's no point in running them synchronised.
They won't interact on each other and slow each other down, the heatsink will do that.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


There's no point in running them synchronised.
They won't interact on each other and slow each other down, the heatsink will do that.


+1
You too are right! Better this way, coz I wouldn't run the rear fan (NB S3HS) at max speed unless I'll decide (for benchmarking purpose only).


----------



## alancsalt

By synchronised, do you mean push-pull, or something else?


----------



## link_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h7k3r;12558747*
> to take off al the cable at the front pannel if you have the 690 II you just have to take off the top pannel and then unscrew them. its easy iv done it to mod my rig


Thanks!
Can somebody answer the remaining questions (yeah I know, noobish ones







)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link_90;12553305*
> I finally received my case but at the front it has a 120mm fan, not a 140mm one. That's why I've changed it with an Arctic F12 PWM, while I've replaced the rear stock one with an Arctic F12 Pro PWM. Two fans are enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Between all the stand-offs, two of them were a little bit different. The top part had a small piece coming out, what are they for? For my ATX motherboard I've used 6 of the 'normal' ones.
> 
> 2) What is the plastic revit for?
> 
> 3) What is the Lock BKT for?
> 
> 4) I haven't attached the small speaker for the BIOS beep, could there be any problems? Since my PC works always fine I've always disabled it since it's useless.
> 
> 5) My HD (Samsung Spinpoint F4 320GB HD322GJ) usually is at 20° which is very low I believe. The front fan (Arctic F12 PWM) is in the highest position so it blows some air to it. Is the temperature fine or should I lower the front fan?
> 
> Thanks for any answers!


----------



## dioxholster

those weird stand-offs are for fixing bad screw holes by using a normal screwdriver and a screw. But there is also tool for that anyway that comes with every toolkit.

plastic rivets are for the optional bottom fan, i still dont know if one should use the fan's screws or the case's.

lock BKT is for floppy or a hard drive in the DVD bay.

The small speaker is useless but sometimes its good to have it just in case the computer has a problem and doesnt allow you to enter windows or tell you anything. I usually have it stretched and tied to the back panel with the other cables.

your front fan, is it noisy? whats its rpm? I think you should only lower it if you think its too noisy.


----------



## link_90

Thanks dioxholster!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;12566249*
> your front fan, is it noisy? whats its rpm? I think you should only lower it if you think its too noisy.


I don't know it's RPM but it's silent enough for me. What I'm worried about is the HD temperature of 20°C.
Anyway, to give best airflow is the front fan (120mm) better at the top or lower position?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12566044*
> By synchronised, do you mean push-pull, or something else?


I meant that, yeah, push-pull and the rear fan in the same direction too (since all three fans have the same speed & very low power consumption):

http://www.overclock.net/12542745-post799.html

But I've changed my mind (maintaining the two GT's for the Megahalems P/P synchronised on the same connector-Cpu fan) because I'll dislike the sound of the rear (Noiseblocker M12 S3hs) fan at max speed (where the noise is superior than the other 2).


----------



## alancsalt

Got it.


----------



## moowey

Here's mine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry about the pic's (camera phone)

looking at modding slightly soon by moving the h70 to the other side of the case so will be pulling cooler air from the front, just waiting for a bracket to arrive, ill post more (and better) pic's when its done


----------



## dioxholster

moowey are you still using that old IDE cable? i hate those things so much.

I got a question about filters. I want to install a bottom fan but there is a filter preventing me, its attached to the case, hows one to get it off? And for those fan filters, what is the best way to clean them?


----------



## tombom

Yo count me in I've had this case for a bit. Working on a mod too.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...tom-690-a.html

Planning on an NZXT Phantom inspired colorway.


----------



## moowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


moowey are you still using that old IDE cable? i hate those things so much.

I got a question about filters. I want to install a bottom fan but there is a filter preventing me, its attached to the case, hows one to get it off? And for those fan filters, what is the best way to clean them?


its the EVGA ECP V2 cable its moved now (as these pic's where taken just after i finished the build)

As for the filter it pops off underneath if i remember, iam not at home at the mo so couldn't tell for sure, but it pops off some small groves

I just hover them or take them out and run under a warm tap


----------



## athlon 64

here guys , i modded my cm 690 2 , fully acrilic side pannel , it"s not plex-i it"s glass :

http://www.bug.hr/_cache/5b1f4b87149...rand=521787960

http://www.bug.hr/_cache/4760a83eb38...rand=435720271

http://www.bug.hr/_cache/00d5e877f4a...rand=632198929


----------



## bg92

I want to join







btw this mod isn't finished yet.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moowey*


its the EVGA ECP V2 cable its moved now (as these pic's where taken just after i finished the build)

As for the filter it pops off underneath if i remember, iam not at home at the mo so couldn't tell for sure, but it pops off some small groves

I just hover them or take them out and run under a warm tap


the case has like latch thing making the filter unmovable. And how do i get the front fan to the bottom front? is that recommended anyway since the HDD also need to be cooled?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link_90;12553305*
> I finally received my case but at the front it has a 120mm fan, not a 140mm one. That's why I've changed it with an Arctic F12 PWM, while I've replaced the rear stock one with an Arctic F12 Pro PWM. Two fans are enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've some quick questions:
> 
> 4) I haven't attached the small speaker for the BIOS beep, could there be any problems? Since my PC works always fine I've always disabled it since it's useless.


It is far from useless. It's purpose is for post diagnostic beeps. While you may feel you don't need it and never will, one of these days something is going to happen making you wish you had done the right thing and installed it. I would never build a computer without one. They are essential and should ALWAYS be installed. Anyone who tells you different doesn't know what they are talking about and any advice they give you about computers should always be ignored, or at the very least called into question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link_90;12553305*
> 5) My HD (Samsung Spinpoint F4 320GB HD322GJ) usually is at 20° which is very low I believe. The front fan (Arctic F12 PWM) is in the highest position so it blows some air to it. Is the temperature fine or should I lower the front fan?


That's a bit low. According to Google's whitepaper, drives perform best and last the longest between 30-45C. 25-50C isn't terrible, but not ideal. Around 20C and 55C, failure rates start shooting up.

Try to avoid running at temps below 20C or above 55C for long.

With that in mind you should definitely look at either moving the hard drive or the fan to get the temps in that 30-45C range.


----------



## link_90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It is far from useless. It's purpose is for post diagnostic beeps. While you may feel you don't need it and never will, one of these days something is going to happen making you wish you had done the right thing and installed it. I would never build a computer without one. They are essential and should ALWAYS be installed. Anyone who tells you different doesn't know what they are talking about and any advice they give you about computers should always be ignored, or at the very least called into question.


You're absolutely right, but still, I have confidence that I'll have no problems at all.
Anyway, thanks for the advice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's a bit low. According to Google's whitepaper, drives perform best and last the longest between 30-45C. 25-50C isn't terrible, but not ideal. Around 20C and 55C, failure rates start shooting up.

Try to avoid running at temps below 20C or above 55C for long.

With that in mind you should definitely look at either moving the hard drive or the fan to get the temps in that 30-45C range.


I've moved the HD to the top 3,5" slot and the front fan to the lowest position, only gained 1-3Â°, better than nothing.
I think there isn't a lot I can do since this HD doesn't heat a lot.


----------



## alancsalt

Well, when it wont boot one day, just plug a beep speaker in to see what's wrong. I agree with PapaSmurf in that I don't think it very wise to not fit one. It's like disconnecting the warning lights in a car... Good luck.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Well, when it wont boot one day, just plug a beep speaker in to see what's wrong. I agree with PapaSmurf in that I don't think it very wise to not fit one. It's like disconnecting the warning lights in a car... Good luck.


^ This ^


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *link_90*


You're absolutely right, but still, I have confidence that I'll have no problems at all.
Anyway, thanks for the advice.


"Why is the computer not booting?, the speaker where's the speaker?"

"Maybe I'll hit the self-destruct button I added when I built this computer for such an occasion."















LOL j/k but also trying to make a point.


----------



## link_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12593962*
> Well, when it wont boot one day, just plug a beep speaker in to see what's wrong. I agree with PapaSmurf in that I don't think it very wise to not fit one. It's like disconnecting the warning lights in a car... Good luck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12594842*
> "Why is the computer not booting?, the speaker where's the speaker?"
> 
> "Maybe I'll hit the self-destruct button I added when I built this computer for such an occasion."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL j/k but also trying to make a point.


What can I do, I hate the beep.








I forgot to mention that I don't overclock, so the possibility of any problems is even lower.


----------



## dioxholster

I think a pro would know already why it wont boot rather than wait for beep beeeeeeeeeeep. lol. But it wont hurt i guess to have it.

You said that you put the front fan in the lowest possible spot, did that make a difference in video card temps? I got the HDD cage out and I dont know if I should keep the default position for the front fan. Also I have no idea how to remove the bottom filter in order to install a fan there. no idea.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;12595834*
> I think a pro would know already why it wont boot rather than wait for beep beeeeeeeeeeep. lol. But it wont hurt i guess to have it.
> 
> You said that you put the front fan in the lowest possible spot, did that make a difference in video card temps? I got the HDD cage out and I dont know if I should keep the default position for the front fan. Also I have no idea how to remove the bottom filter in order to install a fan there. no idea.


Most fans don't blow straight, look at the video below 



 and you'll see that the fan position won't matter much. Especially with the full HDD cage in.
To remove the front fan, just unscrew and take it out from the front, no need to fight it out through the side or unmount the HDD cage.

To remove the bottom filter, just bend it a bit doing a pinch with your fingers, it'll unslot itself, you'll understand when you do it.


----------



## dioxholster

I'll see what I can do with the front fan, the cooler master website got the pictures of the case showing the front fan at the bottom even though my case came with the front fan above. So thats why I asked, dont know if I should though. Since im installing a bottom fan maybe that would be enough. The only way to know is if someone tested both placements.


----------



## grazz1984

New case mmmm, Just gotta mod side panel


----------



## bennieboi6969

what an awesome fan controller lol i have 2 of them


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12598679*
> what an awesome fan controller lol i have 2 of them


Lol i wasntment to post that pic was just ment to be the case


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;12595834*
> I think a pro would know already why it wont boot rather than wait for beep beeeeeeeeeeep. lol. But it wont hurt i guess to have it.


I think a pro would go by the beep code. There are a number of them, each with a different meaning. It's not just a startup beep. There's more to it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12593962*
> Well, when it wont boot one day, just plug a beep speaker in to see what's wrong. I agree with PapaSmurf in that I don't think it very wise to not fit one. It's like disconnecting the warning lights in a car... Good luck.


Exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12594842*
> "Why is the computer not booting?, the speaker where's the speaker?"
> 
> "Maybe I'll hit the self-destruct button I added when I built this computer for such an occasion."


Assuming you can even find the speaker when you need it. All too many people can't even find their OS install disk, let alone a case speaker they didn't install.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link_90;12595078*
> What can I do, I hate the beep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that I don't overclock, so the possibility of any problems is even lower.


Then hook up a switch to the speaker so you can turn it off or plug it in to only one of the pins so you'll be able to find it when you need it, and I can assure you that you will sooner or later. Not overclocking will lessen the chances of needing it somewhat, but not enough to not have a speaker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;12595834*
> I think a pro would know already why it wont boot rather than wait for beep beeeeeeeeeeep. lol. But it wont hurt i guess to have it.


Completely incorrect. A pro uses the beep codes as they diagnose the problem. Occasionally they will have a strong indication of what the problem is based on recent changes they have made but that is a fairly isolated case. I know if someone brings a computer to me to fix and they don't have the case speaker installed it will cost them an extra $20 on the diagnostic fee as I charge them for a speaker when I install it, and yes I do leave it installed when they pick it up. Diagnosing computer problems, especially no post problems is difficult enough without removing the built in diagnostic tools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12599944*
> I think a pro would go by the beep code. There are a number of them, each with a different meaning. It's not just a startup beep. There's more to it


Nice to see someone with some common sense.


----------



## kungenclaes

So finally ordered the h70, now to the fan installation of this case. I do want positive pressure in this case. (My student room tends to become very dusty)

Will be getting pwn fans for the h70 (Akasa vipers or Gelids p12)
So will hook up the corsair fans to a fan controller and run them both as intakes at the bottom. (at decent sound lvl)

*Intake*, Front stock 140mm, Bottom 2x120mm Corsair fans, Rear H70 intake *Exhaust* Top 140mm stock fan (dont know If I should add 1 more due to the heat that h70 dump inside. Could also put the 120 stock fan as exhaust at the lower side spot, got a 470 SOC card that blows around hot air.

Or reverse the h70 and maybe use a side as intake instead. But using them as intakes would highly increase the amount of dust inside?!

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungenclaes;12607456*
> So finally ordered the h70, now to the fan installation of this case. I do want positive pressure in this case. (My student room tends to become very dusty)
> 
> Will be getting pwn fans for the h70 (Akasa vipers or Gelids p12)
> So will hook up the corsair fans to a fan controller and run them both as intakes at the bottom. (at decent sound lvl)
> 
> *Intake*, Front stock 140mm, Bottom 2x120mm Corsair fans, Rear H70 intake *Exhaust* Top 140mm stock fan (dont know If I should add 1 more due to the heat that h70 dump inside. Could also put the 120 stock fan as exhaust at the lower side spot, got a 470 SOC card that blows around hot air.
> 
> Or reverse the h70 and maybe use a side as intake instead. But using them as intakes would highly increase the amount of dust inside?!
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


You should leave your Rear H70 as exhaust like almost evreryone else (in fact you have plenty of Fresh air entering from the 3 intake fans) and I agree using the vga side fan as axhaust since I use it myself too (could be an alternative when having a videocard that doesn't blow the air outside the case).
As for using the side fan as intake you could allways use a magnetic frame external dust filter like this:


----------



## Greg0986

What is the best way to remove the front fan filter metal mesh? There are clips but they break easy and on my case there are only 2 holding it on :/


----------



## grazz1984

Im looking for some nice fans to match my paint work, plus my water cooling tubes are white with red clamps, any ideas?


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12597473*
> New case mmmm, Just gotta mod side panel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12612652*
> Im looking for some nice fans to match my paint work, plus my water cooling tubes are white with red clamps, any ideas?


Hmmmmmm Yellow
















Nice work there


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12612652*
> Im looking for some nice fans to match my paint work, plus my water cooling tubes are white with red clamps, any ideas?


use the coolermaster red 1s and paint the frame white


----------



## drufause

Just Registered. First Time Post.

I have a RC-690-KKN1-GP case, the GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H mainboard with an AMD Phenom II X6 1055T. My current video card is the SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100273L Radeon HD 4850 1GB which is a very short card and fits easy into this case on my mainboard. Currently with the slot location of my mainboard it appears the normal 690 will not run a 6990. We don't know for sure what the size is but I have been planning for weeks to order one as soon as they are out. I love the 690 case form but looks like there is no way the GPU I want will fit. But.... CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692) reports that it has removable 3.5 inch retainers. It looks like the top slot is even with those drive bays if all of them are removed. In theory that would give at least 400mm and should be plenty for the card. Then use the 4-in-3 Device Module (STB-3T4-E3-GP) to retain my 3 hard drives.

Will this work? Is it a good idea? What does the club think of the 4-in-3 unit?

Links to product
Case
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6638&category_id=3585
4-in-3
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542&category_id=70


----------



## alancsalt

Length is estimated to be around 317mm at HardOCP.










A guy at OCAU claims official measurements are 310*115*40 mm

If it's 310 then it would just fit in a 692....


----------



## moowey

it will only fit if you can remove the top hhd cages


----------



## drufause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;12618370*
> it will only fit if you can remove the top hhd cages


Right so thats one of my questions since i don't have this case yet. Are the top two removable easy or what? Asking those who have one.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84;12613834*
> Hmmmmmm Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12614227*
> use the coolermaster red 1s and paint the frame white


after some hard thinking im going to go with the Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 fans


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause;12618798*
> Right so thats one of my questions since i don't have this case yet. Are the top two removable easy or what? Asking those who have one.


They are not removable as standard you would have to forcefully remove it, maybe popping the pins, would definitely cause some scratches - also maybe if your board has a lower PCIE you can fit it below? check my system to compare

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-cooler-master-690-club-1395.html#post11935180


----------



## moowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drufause*


Right so thats one of my questions since i don't have this case yet. Are the top two removable easy or what? Asking those who have one.


not sure yet as i havn't done it, but if its the same as the bottom ones it will be easy as pie


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause;12618798*
> Right so thats one of my questions since i don't have this case yet. Are the top two removable easy or what? Asking those who have one.


Just took a pic with my iphone of the screw/pin you would have to remove, 4 of them in total



















i lol'd hard when the flash went off and i seen the dust - have 3 intakes all with dust filters. Gonna do a major clean up when my Sandy bridge stuff comes in the next few days anyway


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M00NIE*


Just took a pic with my iphone of the screw/pin you would have to remove, 4 of them in total



















i lol'd hard when the flash went off and i seen the dust - have 3 intakes all with dust filters. Gonna do a major clean up when my Sandy bridge stuff comes in the next few days anyway


Those are rivets are once they are out they cannot be placed back. Well, not without a rivet gun and new rivets anyway.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12621415*
> Those are rivets are once they are out they cannot be placed back. Well, not without a rivet gun and new rivets anyway.


Or use some small bolts.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yeah, all you gotta do is pop the rivets. Not that hard to do, just need a drill and a drill bit slightly bigger than the hole in the rivet. Drill down into it. You'll know when it pops.


----------



## alancsalt

1/8" drill bit


----------



## moowey

Update


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

as you can see ive moved my h70 to the front of the case to pull cold air in, which has worked (at stock- before was around 26c, now 17c) for the sake of £3 for the bracket money well spent and now it out of the way of the motherboard heat sinks

Still got to sort out wire management still waiting on a few bits then ill be happy


----------



## Infrabasse

@moowey

Nice implementation!
That's a lot of fans for the amount of hardware used! Although I think it's better than using less @ higher speeds. What's that curious fan controller you're using?

Any link to the 120mm bracket model you used? You're using 2 right?


----------



## badtrip

is it possible to squeeze a 12" card into a 690?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtrip;12657420*
> is it possible to squeeze a 12" card into a 690?


it's a very tight fit but I'd say it can.


Wedging it in might end up being a problem though.


----------



## moowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12657354*
> @moowey
> 
> Nice implementation!
> That's a lot of fans for the amount of hardware used! Although I think it's better than using less @ higher speeds. What's that curious fan controller you're using?
> 
> Any link to the 120mm bracket model you used? You're using 2 right?


but at higher speeds make more noise, yes i have 2

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sharkoon-rebel-9-fan-frame-(525-front-bay-frame-mounting-to-hold-a-120mm-fan)


----------



## drufause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtrip;12657420*
> is it possible to squeeze a 12" card into a 690?


Exactly 12 should fit however if the slot your using runs to the lip between the 5 1/4 bays and the 3 1/2 bays then the answer becomes a possibly


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;12657866*
> but at higher speeds make more noise, yes i have 2
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sharkoon-rebel-9-fan-frame-(525-front-bay-frame-mounting-to-hold-a-120mm-fan)


That link's not working, here's another (different) one:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sharkoon-rebel-12-fan-frame-(525-front-bay-frame-mounting-to-hold-a-140mm-or-120mm-fan)

And this is how I did with one 120mm/38 mm Ultra Kaze right in the middle:








(sorry for the pic quality)


----------



## dioxholster

Did any of you guys have trouble installing a PCI card in this case? For some reason the PCI wireless internet card had to be "forced" into the slot, because its metal bracket thing was normally bent alittle at the end and that didn't go well with the case so I had to squeeze it to fit. Is that normal? And will that be bad for the mobo to have a card inserted in such a way?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds like you should have straightened out the bracket before inserting it.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;12669809*
> That link's not working, here's another (different) one:
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sharkoon-rebel-12-fan-frame-(525-front-bay-frame-mounting-to-hold-a-140mm-or-120mm-fan)


Unfortunately this fits in 4x 5.25" bays
Manufacturer's product page

What we'd need is the Rebel9 fan frame
But scan doesn't list it anymore









edit:
my bad, THEY DO!


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Unfortunately this fits in 4x 5.25" bays
Manufacturer's product page

What we'd need is the Rebel9 fan frame
But scan doesn't list it anymore









edit:
my bad, THEY DO!










Cool








I'm going to search for it too.
...

Found it! And they've got GT AP-15 as well.









http://www.hardwarepassion.it/Access...417.-1.uw.aspx
http://www.hardwarepassion.it/120MM_...910.-1.uw.aspx


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sounds like you should have straightened out the bracket before inserting it.


How do I do that? Is it a big problem? The card problem has it bent like that to secure it in the case, worked in my old case, but with this case its not meant for it. I did manage to fit it forcebly and squeezed the bent part into the case but I reckon I have to straighten it out like you said. The bracket is thick metal though, what tool would do this?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


How do I do that? Is it a big problem? The card problem has it bent like that to secure it in the case, worked in my old case, but with this case its not meant for it. I did manage to fit it forcebly and squeezed the bent part into the case but I reckon I have to straighten it out like you said. The bracket is thick metal though, what tool would do this?


pictures might help


----------



## dioxholster

this is the card, sorry cant take a pic of mine right now. but the bracket is bent in a deliberate way not a flaw. Should I straighten it? and how? dont tell me with a hammer.


----------



## Infrabasse

Even if you don't like it, I'd say hammer and vice.
You should of course unmount the bracket from the card first.
Pliers might work too.

Anyway, it's hard to tell without pictures of what is wrong.
If it's not pressing directly on the motherboard I honestly wouldn't care.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Even if you don't like it, I'd say hammer and vice.
You should of course unmount the bracket from the card first.
Pliers might work too.

Anyway, it's hard to tell without pictures of what is wrong.
If it's not pressing directly on the motherboard I honestly wouldn't care.


the bracket itself isnt doing anything to the mobo but is rather pressed against the case. It can get in between the case and the mobo but the bent part is creating a gap that stops the card from fitting into the PCI slot properly. I will try using pliers but not hammers. Speaking of cards, does it make a difference if the cards are leaning forward or backward alittle after being screwed?


----------



## QuackPot

I got a new 140mm fan for the front of my case and I'm using the old 120mm fan in the 5.25" bays using a sharkoon rebel 9 fan frame.. But will this increase CPU temps because of positive airflow.

I only have 1 140mm roof fan at the moment so until I get another 140mm fan is it best to have the 120mm on the roof of my case as opposed to the 5.25" bays?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;12682639*
> the bracket itself isnt doing anything to the mobo but is rather pressed against the case. It can get in between the case and the mobo but the bent part is creating a gap that stops the card from fitting into the PCI slot properly. I will try using pliers but not hammers. Speaking of cards, does it make a difference if the cards are leaning forward or backward alittle after being screwed?


If it's the shiny chrome L shaped bracket then it is quite common for them to be bent a little farther than they are supposed to be, especially at the very bottom. Just use your fingers or a pair of pliers to bend it so it's straight like it's supposed to be. It should have a 90 degree bend at the top and be perfectly straight otherwise. Some will have a very slight bend at the very bottom, but that isn't necessary.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12684615*
> I got a new 140mm fan for the front of my case and I'm using the old 120mm fan in the 5.25" bays using a sharkoon rebel 9 fan frame.. But will this increase CPU temps because of positive airflow.
> 
> I only have 1 140mm roof fan at the moment so until I get another 140mm fan is it best to have the 120mm on the roof of my case as opposed to the 5.25" bays?


I put a 120mm fan in the front, along with the 140mm in the bottom as you did, I can only see it benefiting the airflow and cooling.
I would leave it there, as for a second 140mm in the top, that's up to you. It may interfere with the front incoming airflow, I just use one 140mm top fan mounted above the cpu cooler at the back.
I also have one 140mm fan mounted in the base directly in front of the psu.
This combo works well for me in the 690II.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;12685920*
> I put a 120mm fan in the front, along with the 140mm in the bottom as you did, I can only see it benefiting the airflow and cooling.
> I would leave it there, as for a second 140mm in the top, that's up to you. It may interfere with the front incoming airflow, I just use one 140mm top fan mounted above the cpu cooler at the back.
> I also have one 140mm fan mounted in the base directly in front of the psu.
> This combo works well for me in the 690II.


I have the same setup with the PSU fan but I have a 120mm fan.

I was going to get a 212+ CPU Cooler when I get a new mobo so the 120mm fan will pay off more then.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12686099*
> I have the same setup with the PSU fan but I have a 120mm fan.
> 
> I was going to get a 212+ CPU Cooler when I get a new mobo so the 120mm fan will pay off more then.


Anything to aid the airflow.
The 212+ is a decent cooler, especially for the price.
A new motherboard?
Not liking the Gigabyte P67A-UD4 in your system specs.?


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;12686565*
> Anything to aid the airflow.
> The 212+ is a decent cooler, especially for the price.
> A new motherboard?
> Not liking the Gigabyte P67A-UD4 in your system specs.?


It needs replaced because of the SATA issue. Was gonna wait and get the P67X-UD4-B3 because the P68X-UD4 B3 looks lesser spec'd compared to my current board and even the P67X.


----------



## TSXmike

anyone ever attempt to replace the side window with mesh... similar to whats on the front of the case?


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike;12687315*
> anyone ever attempt to replace the side window with mesh... similar to whats on the front of the case?


I did!!!







(sorry for the poor quality)


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12686677*
> It needs replaced because of the SATA issue. Was gonna wait and get the P67X-UD4-B3 because the P68X-UD4 B3 looks lesser spec'd compared to my current board and even the P67X.


Doh! I should have realized that, with the Intel recall on the P67 boards. They are slowly trickling in now though.
The 690II should remain a good case for just about any system upgrades for a long time, I won't hesitate to stuff a Sandy Bridge build in it when I decide to upgrade. Just waiting for all the B3 boards to become available, so I can figure out which one to get.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12686677*
> It needs replaced because of the SATA issue. Was gonna wait and get the P67X-UD4-B3 because the P68X-UD4 B3 looks lesser spec'd compared to my current board and even the P67X.


There's a guy with one already, over at Tweaktown Gigabyte forum, looking for a bios update.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios-440.html#post387367

Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3


----------



## FDS

hey guys, I'm thinking about cutting out the honeycomb on the back fan to quiet it down some more. If I decide I don't like it is there any way to put it back in? I'm guessing the answer is probably no, but can't hurt to ask.

The only purpose I really see it serving is preventing you from jamming your fingers, cables or other external objects in the fan. They don't spin fast enough to actually do damage anyway. OH, and I am a bit concerned about static discharge though, since the case is on carpet. The honeycomb at least served as a ground as well as a fan grill. Thoughts?


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12706833*
> hey guys, I'm thinking about cutting out the honeycomb on the back fan to quiet it down some more. If I decide I don't like it is there any way to put it back in? I'm guessing the answer is probably no, but can't hurt to ask.
> 
> The only purpose I really see it serving is preventing you from jamming your fingers, cables or other external objects in the fan. They don't spin fast enough to actually do damage anyway. OH, and I am a bit concerned about static discharge though, since the case is on carpet. The honeycomb at least served as a ground as well as a fan grill. Thoughts?


actually planning on doing this myself once weather gets better for better airflow.

youd be surprised on what a 120mm fan can do to a finger... just got to be careful not to stick your finger or other things into the fan.

my case sits on the carpet... just curious on why you would be worried about static discharge on the fan grill. im no expert, but i highly doubt that removing the grill will increase the risk of discharge.


----------



## FDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike;12706874*
> actually planning on doing this myself once weather gets better for better airflow.
> 
> youd be surprised on what a 120mm fan can do to a finger... just got to be careful not to stick your finger or other things into the fan.
> 
> my case sits on the carpet... just curious on why you would be worried about static discharge on the fan grill. im no expert, but i highly doubt that removing the grill will increase the risk of discharge.


Yeah, you're right, I doubt it would make any difference. I am careful to always ground myself on a side panel before I touch any of the connectors in the back anyway. I guess I could also just buy something like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999217

to put over the fan in case I decide I want it back again after I cut it out.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12706969*
> Yeah, you're right, I doubt it would make any difference. I am careful to always ground myself on a side panel before I touch any of the connectors in the back anyway. I guess I could also just buy something like this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999217
> 
> to put over the fan in case I decide I want it back again after I cut it out.


you could always get something less restrictive but still protects stuff from going into the fan... something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811988017&cm_re=fan_grill-_-11-988-017-_-Product

also... im sure you know this, but it doesnt hurt to mention. i hope you plan on removing all vital parts from the case before cutting out the grill.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Cutting it out will have no impact or effect on static discharge. There is enough metal in the rest of the case to more than deal with that. What you might consider doing for that is put a vinyl mat on the carpet and place the case on that.

If you decide you want the grill back just get one of these grills. You can normally find them in Chrome, Gold, or Black. They still protect fingers from being inserted into the fan blades but don't obstruct the airflow nearly as much which allows them to be quieter as well.

http://www.svc.com/fg002bk-22.html


----------



## FDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike;12707009*
> also... im sure you know this, but it doesnt hurt to mention. i hope you plan on removing all vital parts from the case before cutting out the grill.


I was just planning to turn off the power, unplug everything and remove the fan. Why would I need to take everything out?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Because there is a good chance that some metal chips would fall into the motherboard or other circuit boards and short the system out when you turn the system back on. This is especially true if you use a Dremel or Saw to remove the built in grill (what you call honeycomb). You MIGHT be able to get away with it by using wire cutters (side cuts) to cut them out, but there is still a chance.


----------



## Exostenza

I just picked up a CM 690 II Advanced which replaced my little Antec 300. Great case, but I think my little Antec had just has good airflow as my temps seem to be the same. I added a 140mm on the top and a 120mm intake on the side as well.

Nice case with a lot of room though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Antec 300 is fine as far as airflow is concerned. The main problems with the 300 are cable management for the most part along with less room for water cooling.


----------



## FDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12707101*
> Because there is a good chance that some metal chips would fall into the motherboard or other circuit boards and short the system out when you turn the system back on. This is especially true if you use a Dremel or Saw to remove the built in grill (what you call honeycomb). You MIGHT be able to get away with it by using wire cutters (side cuts) to cut them out, but there is still a chance.


oh damn, I thought you guys said it was plastic honeycomb! (I guess it probably was on the original 690). Anyway, I'm not gonna do it then. That's too much work, and I'm lazy.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12707254*
> oh damn, I thought you guys said it was plastic honeycomb! (I guess it probably was on the original 690). Anyway, I'm not gonna do it then. That's too much work, and I'm lazy.


good point... not sure what the grill is made out of on the newer 690s. but on the original, its metal.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12707254*
> oh damn, I thought you guys said it was plastic honeycomb! (I guess it probably was on the original 690). Anyway, I'm not gonna do it then. That's too much work, and I'm lazy.


There is some plastic honeycomb on the inside of the top and front plastic bezels that can easily be cut out with a sharp box cutter knife or pair of side cuts. The part that the fan actually attaches to is metal and is the same for any case from any manufacturer I've ever seen. You might want to post a pic of the area you are referring to to make sure we are talking about the same thing.


----------



## QuackPot

Can the thermalright archon and silver arrow fit in the 690 II cases?


----------



## FDS

This is what the top of my 690ii adv. looks like. There is no plastic honeycomb. The honeycomb at the top is metal and it is part of the detachable cover. The only plastic parts are the dividing crosses at the top.


















The same is true for the front bezel. The only plastic parts are those dividing crosses. The honeycomb itself is painted glossy metal. If I were to cut a hole in that it would totally butcher the appearance of the case. Here I drew it in:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12707627*
> This is what the top of my 690ii adv. looks like. There is no plastic honeycomb. The honeycomb at the top is metal and it is part of the detachable cover. The only plastic parts are the dividing crosses at the top.
> The same is true for the front bezel. The only plastic parts are those dividing crosses. The honeycomb itself is painted glossy metal. If I were to cut a hole in that it would totally butcher the appearance of the case. Here I drew it in:


I say leave it uncut. The metal mesh used is good quality, and it would ruin the look of the case if you hacked it up. At least there is full protection as well as some filtration provided by the mesh.
Plus it's a lot of work making a clean, correct-sized cut through the metal, and there would be a jagged, unfinished edge to deal with.
And as PapaSmurf pointed out, there will likely be small metal chips from the cutting, which can do some serious damage if they aren't kept away from the motherboard, etc.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12707163*
> The Antec 300 is fine as far as airflow is concerned. The main problems with the 300 are cable management for the most part along with less room for water cooling.


Yeah this is the first case I actually took a very long time to run all the cables correctly with and it is really nice. The only thing that pisses me off is how the hell are you supposed to correctly plug in the sata on the hdds with such little space back there between the side? I had a HELL of a time cramming the wires in without breaking anything.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay. I wouldn't bother with the honeycomb that you refer to in the pictures. It wouldn't make enough difference airflow wise or noise wise to make it worthwhile, but it would mess up the dust filtering capabilities of the case, and that isn't a good thing.

The plastic honeycomb I was referring to was in the original 690. I forgot that they removed it from the 692.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12707477*
> Can the thermalright archon and silver arrow fit in the 690 II cases?


Yes. You can fit a CPU Heatsink that is up to 177mm in height. Both of those are under that. You won't be able to have a side panel fan over them though, but that isn't anything to worry about as it wouldn't help cooling anyway.


----------



## Cyph3r

No way can the CM 690 II take coolers that are 177mm tall, I know everywhere says it can, but it seriously looks like it couldn't. The SilverArrow is 160-163mm tall, and I have very little clearance left. Could maybe fit a 170mm tall cooler. But no chance of 177mm.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

As you know I love to mod 690 cases:



















I am considering getting a white CM690Adv one and using one of my favorite cars as inspiration.










What do ya's reckon?

Has this thread got a new overlord to look after it yet?


----------



## alancsalt

Our American cousins may not know the 1975 XB Ford Falcon GT, let alone the John Goss Special.....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12709091*
> Our American cousins may not know the 1975 XB Ford Falcon GT, let alone the John Goss Special.....


Over here in the States the closest thing would have been the Ford Maverick or Mercury Comet Ford Torino from that same era. Not exactly the same, but same basic size etc. Not sure what Europe and the rest of the world would have had.


----------



## drufause

I drove my dads old 72 Mav with a 302 jr year through sophomore year of college


----------



## PapaSmurf

After watching some of the documentary film "Love The Beast" about Eric Bana and his XB Ford Falcon GT I have to revise my statement as it appears to be more like the US Ford Torino than a Maverick but I can't be 100% certain.


----------



## alancsalt

I don't think there are direct body equivalents, but 66/67 Falcons were advertised here as "Mustang Bred", lol. Sorta slightly shrunk Torino with "300HP" Cleveland 351.


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*


No way can the CM 690 II take coolers that are 177mm tall, I know everywhere says it can, but it seriously looks like it couldn't. The SilverArrow is 160-163mm tall, and I have very little clearance left. Could maybe fit a 170mm tall cooler. But no chance of 177mm.


I have a CM Hyper 212+ cooler and it's 17cm (170mm) from the socket to the end of the heat pipes and still has room between it and the side panel, so a 177mm cooler should fit.


----------



## bobbavet

So what do ya reckon guys?

If any one knows or comes across some large pics of a white CM690II please pm me. I know there is some on the CM site but are a bit small. I want to superimpose my ideas on the pictures.

It will be a long term project as It will be 18mths before I go to the next Intel chipset. Hopefully Giga will bring it out a mobo in black like their new ones out last month.

An update on my Hades. Im in the middle off juggling parts and $ trying to get a i7 720 Hex core in time for BF3. I have replaced the HD 5850's with some 9650's. Getting some WC blocks and will be unlocking them to run as 9670's.

Will try and keep my eye on the prize and post any concept pics if I can get around to doin them. Im interested in 3 things for the mod. Something to go in a bay to simulate the the headlight and grills, also some thing to put on the side to simulate the air intakes in front of the rear tyres and bonnet. Once again pm me if you happen to find something.

cheers guys. Live the dream


----------



## bobbavet

So what do ya reckon guys?

If any one knows or comes across some large pics of a white CM690II please pm me. I know there is some on the CM site but are a bit small. I want to superimpose my ideas on the pictures.

It will be a long term project as It will be 18mths before I go to the next Intel chipset. Hopefully Giga will bring it out a mobo in black like their new ones out last month.

An update on my Hades. Im in the middle off juggling parts and $ trying to get a i7 720 Hex core in time for BF3. I have replaced the HD 5850's with some 9650's. Getting some WC blocks and will be unlocking them to run as 9670's.

Will try and keep my eye on the prize and post any concept pics if I can get around to doin them. Im interested in 3 things for the mod. Something to go in a bay to simulate the the headlight and grills, also some thing to put on the side to simulate the air intakes in front of the rear tyres and bonnet. Once again pm me if you happen to find something.

cheers guys. Live the dream

PS Is anyone in charge of running this thread yet? I wanna get my Hades listed on the front page.


----------



## alancsalt

No, no-one is in charge of running this thread yet. iandroo888 only seemed to want TwoCables to do it. Hasn't posted anything since and I dunno if anyone has offered...


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*












Thanks for the pic but am after white advanced.


----------



## alancsalt

That's what came up for white 690 Advanced, but I just twigged you want 692 white advanced, and the boring news is not many pics on net that are big, so you may need someone to photograph theirs, or take a camera to a shop....

Best so far


----------



## XSpacedX

Here i have my White 690 Moded with side window and white led fan took out the blue ones and put white in (just so i could have the switch







) with no problem. still needs a lot of work but lost interest in it for a while. I went for the black and white look so i would like to change those memory sticks (Corsair Dominator GT 6GB) heat sinks to black raised and a white Cpu heat sink instead of stock (I KNOW). but also gunna change all the other fan LED's cause there just not white enough. So thats me....


----------



## Exostenza

The white looks absolutely dreadful. I am happy I did not get one of those!


----------



## XSpacedX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12717228*
> The white looks absolutely dreadful. I am happy I did not get one of those!


In your own opinion. like i just wanted something different everyone has a black computer case white is a nice change.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSpacedX;12715898*
> Here i have my White 690 Moded with side window and white led fan took out the blue ones and put white in (just so i could have the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with no problem. still needs a lot of work but lost interest in it for a while. I went for the black and white look so i would like to change those memory sticks (Corsair Dominator GT 6GB) heat sinks to black raised and a white Cpu heat sink instead of stock (I KNOW). but also gunna change all the other fan LED's cause there just not white enough. So thats me....


Very nice, clean build.
I was wondering where you got the windowed side panel, is it custom made? I have one for mine but it's the factory Coolermaster windowed side panel with the louvered fan mount in the plexiglass.
Some of those NZXT white braided extension cables would look great in your build. Or, the black ones if you want a black/white scheme
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12717228*
> The white looks absolutely dreadful. I am happy I did not get one of those!


Maybe you don't like the white color, maybe I have the black version, but it doesn't matter. What is good is that Coolermaster gives us a choice of color schemes, be that black, white, or the Nvidia Edition.
Some guys and gals like to paint their cases various custom colors. Whatever. That's what they like and I commend them for it.
No one cares if you like the color or not.
A good build is a good build, regardless of the case color.


----------



## XSpacedX

Quote:


> Very nice, clean build.
> I was wondering where you got the windowed side panel, is it custom made? I have one for mine but it's the factory Coolermaster windowed side panel with the louvered fan mount in the Plexiglas.
> Some of those NZXT white braided extension cables would look great in your build. Or, the black ones if you want a black/white scheme


Yeah i know the one you mean, didn't like that one so made this side panel used a jigsaw with a really fine teethed metal cutting blade the only thing is i wanted it on the inside of the case but the Plexiglas is too thick when trying to slide the panel on so either need thiner glass or just put it on the out side. yeah good idea with the NZXT white braided extension cables was just gunna redo all them in white but might just get the extensions save time lol.
Cheers for your input.







(Y)


----------



## XSpacedX

Here also anybody had this problem with there Case on the top panel my silver painted line just came off a bit even when i didn't even touch it then i lightly rubbed it and it started to flake off to reveal a copper colour. Wish this was in white









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COOLER-MASTER-CM-690-II-ADVANCED-TOP-PANEL-NEW-/170562030540?pt=UK_Computing_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item27b64a0bcc


----------



## QuackPot

Can Archons and Silver Arrows fit in 690 II's when the case 140mm fans installed on the roof?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSpacedX;12719355*
> Here also anybody had this problem with there Case on the top panel my silver painted line just came off a bit even when i didn't even touch it then i lightly rubbed it and it started to flake off to reveal a copper colour. Wish this was in white


Those chrome strips are removable. Why not do that, sand them down, then paint them whatever accent color you think would look best.


----------



## lambecrikas

yay just ordered my 690 advance with side window today







probably will be delivered in 2 days


----------



## HOTDOGS

Fan recommendations? I'm looking for some according to my plan. Here is my plan, I scrapped all but the LED front intake:










I was thinking medium Yate Loons all around but I really dont know, along with the Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 fan controller.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12720264*
> Fan recommendations? I'm looking for some according to my plan. Here is my plan, I scrapped all but the LED front intake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking medium Yate Loons all around but I really dont know, along with the Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 fan controller.


Good choice. I got the Yates with a different fan controller. I got better temps (2c drop on PSU and HDDs) with the bottom fan (next to the the PSU intake) as an exhaust. I also made a cardboard, uh, thing beneath the case to separate the exhaust from the case and the intake for the PSU.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory;12720362*
> Good choice. I got the Yates with a different fan controller. I got better temps (2c drop on PSU and HDDs) with the bottom fan (next to the the PSU intake) as an exhaust. I also made a cardboard, uh, thing beneath the case to separate the exhaust from the case and the intake for the PSU.


May I ask what controller? How do the Yates wokr out for you compared to the stock fans?


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12720264*
> Fan recommendations? I'm looking for some according to my plan. Here is my plan, I scrapped all but the LED front intake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking medium Yate Loons all around but I really dont know, along with the Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 fan controller.


I have some Thermalright X Silent 140mm fans. Very silent and have high CFM. It was on top of the test charts when I was looking for fans myself.#

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/fan/product_tr_x-silent-140.html


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12720568*
> I have some Thermalright X Silent 140mm fans. Very silent and have high CFM. It was on top of the test charts when I was looking for fans myself.#
> 
> http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/fan/product_tr_x-silent-140.html


Sounds nice, could you link me too some 140s and a 120? I heard ball bearing fans are the best for inverted mounting?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you do go with Yates you'll want to take them apart and lube them with some high quality lubricant in a tube (not spray) such as RemOil, Fishing Reel Lube, Sewing Machine Lube, etc. before you mount them on top. Since most of them are sleeve bearing fans instead of ball bearing fans they need to be lubricated very well when used horizontally like they would be at the top of a case. Yates with a part number in the form of D12*S*H-12 indicate they are sleeve fans. They do have ball bearing fans, but they are more difficult to find. The part number of them would look like this, D12*B*H-12.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12720729*
> If you do go with Yates you'll want to take them apart and lube them with some high quality lubricant in a tube (not spray) such as RemOil, Fishing Reel Lube, Sewing Machine Lube, etc. before you mount them on top. Since most of them are sleeve bearing fans instead of ball bearing fans they need to be lubricated very well when used horizontally like they would be at the top of a case. Yates with a part number in the form of D12*S*H-12 indicate they are sleeve fans. They do have ball bearing fans, but they are more difficult to find. The part number of them would look like this, D12*B*H-12.


Thanks







What speed should I be getting? Medium Yates all around, I hope they're not too loud in numbers.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12720642*
> Sounds nice, could you link me too some 140s and a 120? I heard ball bearing fans are the best for inverted mounting?


Not sure if you're in the UK but here's where I got mine.

140mm
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-thermalright-liquid-state-bearing-fan-with-eleven-high-efficient-low-noise-emission-fan

120mm
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-thermalright-liquid-state-bearing-fan-with-seven-high-efficient-low-noise-emission-fan


----------



## HOTDOGS

Anybody have an H50 up in there case?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Thanks







What speed should I be getting? Medium Yates all around, I hope they're not too loud in numbers.


For case fans you could easily get away with Medium, or even Low Speed Yates. I have one of the Mediums and it is one of the quietest fans I own.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Anybody have an H50 up in there case?


There are a LOT of people in here that have an H50 or H70 in their 690's.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Newest proposal for possible OC'n cooling, I think this is the best yet:


----------



## alancsalt

Bottom left - that blue arrow will be doing a right angle to exit the PSU won't it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you only have a single 5.25" drive and will have 3 of the 5.25" bays open you can mount the H50 rad and fan in there blowing out. That tends to be one of the better arrangements for it.

If you do go with an H50 you will more than likely benefit from a side panel fan blowing in onto the ram and the mosfets and vrms around the cpu socket. Normally they get sufficient airflow from the heatsink fans on an air cooled system, but with water cooling the heat tends to build up there causing them to overheat if you don't have some sort of fan in the area to deal with it.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Bottom left - that blue arrow will be doing a right angle to exit the PSU won't it?


Correct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If you only have a single 5.25" drive and will have 3 of the 5.25" bays open you can mount the H50 rad and fan in there blowing out. That tends to be one of the better arrangements for it.

If you do go with an H50 you will more than likely benefit from a side panel fan blowing in onto the ram and the mosfets and vrms around the cpu socket. Normally they get sufficient airflow from the heatsink fans on an air cooled system, but with water cooling the heat tends to build up there causing them to overheat if you don't have some sort of fan in the area to deal with it.


So I should add a 120mm side fan? 140 maybe? I will have a 120 laying around that was stock.


----------



## XSpacedX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Those chrome strips are removable. Why not do that, sand them down, then paint them whatever accent color you think would look best.


Thanks for the reply I was thinking are they see through plastic cause i would like to have LED's shining through them? Think it would work?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


So I should add a 120mm side fan? 140 maybe? I will have a 120 laying around that was stock.


Depending on motherboard temps. Mine needed a spot fan on the NB/IOH as well as a side fan.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Correct

So I should add a 120mm side fan? 140 maybe? I will have a 120 laying around that was stock.


Start with that and see how the temps go. A 140 would probably work better as it would cover a larger area and be a bit quieter.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XSpacedX*


Thanks for the reply I was thinking are they see through plastic cause i would like to have LED's shining through them? Think it would work?


That could work It would take some work but it could be worth it.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


May I ask what controller? How do the Yates wokr out for you compared to the stock fans?


Can't remember the numbers but better temps for lower noise and great temps for hurricane-volume...

I have an Akasa controller - far better price than the one on this site. I think mine was around $40. I know very little about fan controllers but wanted a 5.25" one and 4 fan control. The temps are accurate and the fan control works well. Looks good too.










http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/...p?EdpNo=142893


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12721193*
> Newest proposal for possible OC'n cooling, I think this is the best yet:


i wouldn"t agree , i have put a 120mm on the bottom and it made my gpu temp go higher , soo i now have a 140 on the front , a 120 in the cage under the cdroom blowing air directly to cpu cooler and then i have a 140 on the top and 120 oon the back , it gives me the best possible performance.


----------



## HOTDOGS

If anybody has a Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 and could explain how they mounted it in their Cm 690 II Advanced, that would be awesome! +rep for pictures and some form of guide


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


If anybody has a Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 and could explain how they mounted it, that would be awesome! +rep for pictures and some form of guide










You'll probably need to take out the tool less clip for that drive bay and use the screws that came with the Rheosmart to secure it in the drive bay. I don't think it will be long enough to reach the tool less clip's pins.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Yeah, I heard it wasn't long enough. So how would I use screws to secure it? Drill holes? I want to avoid that if possible.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Also do I need PWM fans for that feature to work? Will CM R4s cut it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Yeah, I heard it wasn't long enough. So how would I use screws to secure it? Drill holes? I want to avoid that if possible.


The holes should already be there. They are covered by the Tool Less Clip though so that's why I stated you'll need to remove that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Also do I need PWM fans for that feature to work? Will CM R4s cut it?


To use the PWM function yes, but you can still use regular fans manually.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12733628*
> To use the PWM function yes, but you can still use regular fans manually.


Thats what I thought, thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> Are you sure there are regular bay holes under the CM 690 II clips?


Yes as it uses the exact same chassis as the 692 Basic which only has the tool less clips for the top two 5.25" drive bays.


----------



## HOTDOGS

I'm leaning on the ZM-MFC1 Plus more now. Suggestions on a 6 fan controller? I'll probably stick with the Rheosmart.


----------



## alancsalt

Just used the HDD slot on top for the first time.
Worked perfectly.
Must have been pre-formatted or ...? because format was over in a blink.... 1TB/3GBs for backups..
The pc thinks I've got an ejectable scsi disk in there.
Kule!


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12735542*
> I'm leaning on the ZM-MFC1 Plus more now. Suggestions on a 6 fan controller? I'll probably stick with the Rheosmart.


Better get the Scythe Kaze Master Pro:










...and you won't regret it


----------



## Infrabasse

I fail to see the point of so many channels.
I'd try to run fans in groups such as front+bottom intake, top+rear exhaust, cpu if not auto controlled by pwm already.


----------



## Smashman

Hi there, just a quick question.
I decided to start my first build, and I got this CM 690 II, I'm trying to screw in my stand-offs now, but I notice it comes with 2 other stand-offs which seem to have an extruded top head. What are these used for? I can't seem to find any mention of them in the case or mobo manual.
Thanks!


----------



## Infrabasse

that answer came up 2 weeks ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;12566249*
> those weird stand-offs are for fixing bad screw holes by using a normal screwdriver and a screw. But there is also tool for that anyway that comes with every toolkit.


----------



## Smashman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12746399*
> that answer came up 2 weeks ago


I see, I unfortunately don't really understand what's being got at there...


----------



## Infrabasse

Not sure either tbh








The screw part of the standoff does look a touch longer, maybe it has a different thread that can cut its way in ?


----------



## Smashman

Well I see I have the same case as you. Did you use them?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smashman;12745606*
> Hi there, just a quick question.
> I decided to start my first build, and I got this CM 690 II, I'm trying to screw in my stand-offs now, but I notice it comes with 2 other stand-offs which seem to have an extruded top head. What are these used for? I can't seem to find any mention of them in the case or mobo manual.
> Thanks!


I think some mobos have some two larger holes in opposite corners for locating the mobo, and these standoffs are in case you have that sort of mobo. Positive location - you slip the mobo onto them and it cannot slide around at all while you do up your screws.


----------



## Smashman

I see, so I likely won't have to use them? I have an ASUS P67 Pro. Did you use them?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smashman;12748346*
> I see, so I likely won't have to use them? I have an ASUS P67 Pro. Did you use them?


Nope. GA-X58A-UD3R Rev2


----------



## Smashman

Excellent! Thanks very much, I was quite worried I was missing something somewhere.


----------



## HAGNK

Sorry for Bad quality was using ipod









got it today


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12747647*
> I think some mobos have some two larger holes in opposite corners for locating the mobo, and these standoffs are in case you have that sort of mobo. Positive location - you slip the mobo onto them and it cannot slide around at all while you do up your screws.


That's what I've used them for when I've run across them. A couple of motherboards I had several years ago came with them and that is what the manual stated they were for. One was an Ahanix, but I can't remember what brand the other was.


----------



## M00NIE

So after a year or so i can confirm that dust filters do indeed work
















Pic with some of the new stuff I have ordered, more to come - going to do major clean up.

I got a couple pm's ages ago for pics of my cable management, here is a pic and as I said then there is no management.









And link to my older post, so you can see it cleaned up http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-cooler-master-690-club-1395.html#post11935180


----------



## HOTDOGS

Best looking 4-6 fan controller with this case? I don't have PWM fans so that doesn't matter but I would like to keep it under 40 if possible. Pictures of the case with it would be awesome!


----------



## Shneakypete




----------



## HOTDOGS

I actually don't think I will get a controller, I don't see it necessary for 4 fans.


----------



## dioxholster

I'm liking this case so far, its simple and not an eye-sour. The PCI card though even after straightening it out still is like millimeters away from the target slot, had to nudged it in, not doing any good to the card's edges. I still didnt figure out a few things, like how to take off the filters on the front? And whether to clean it with a cloth or water. Anyway its only problem is probably CPU cooler backplate, i wont be able to upgrade it.


----------



## M00NIE

the front dust filters are apart of the front panel, i just pull the panel off run it under a tap, dry it down then stick back on.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M00NIE;12769666*
> the front dust filters are apart of the front panel, i just pull the panel off run it under a tap, dry it down then stick back on.


thanks, that shouldnt be an issue then.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Anyone check out the Rosewill Blackhawk? It's a CM 692 Advanced clone with some additional features including rubber grommets on the cable management holes, 3 removable dual 3.5" drive bays, 2 x 120mm fans in front of the 3.5" bays, and no chrome trim strips.


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Anyone check out the Rosewill Blackhawk? It's a CM 692 Advanced clone with some additional features including rubber grommets on the cable management holes, 3 removable dual 3.5" drive bays, 2 x 120mm fans in front of the 3.5" bays, and no chrome trim strips.


hmm. I didn't even know about that case! Probably would have thought about it for $10 more. I ordered my 692 two days ago. Here is my new rig







Much easier than my 3.5 year old Antec 900 Build. Used a good bit of electrical tape


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12770954*
> Anyone check out the Rosewill Blackhawk? It's a CM 692 Advanced clone with some additional features including rubber grommets on the cable management holes, 3 removable dual 3.5" drive bays, 2 x 120mm fans in front of the 3.5" bays, and no chrome trim strips.


That's a pretty nice case that'll work for me (very good looking side panel and cable management holes). Not sure however af the availability in Italy









And guys, did anyone check the meaning (with some noticeable changes in temp. on high oc) of the 120x18 mm (80mm in my case) right panel fan (that behind the motherboard)?


----------



## lambecrikas

Here's my rig! Got the 690 yesterday 



















How is my cable management? It was my first time doing it...










Sorry for the poor quality...


----------



## AJsez

Hi,
Can I join. I have cm690 II advance, watercooled.


----------



## grazz1984

looks orange but is red


----------



## mikeh82

oh wow there are some nice looking builds in here! the 690 was the case i did my first custom build in, makes me kinda nostalgic now seeing this!


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AJsez*


Hi, 
Can I join. I have cm690 II advance, watercooled.



























Whats with all the string holding the pipes?


----------



## bennieboi6969

im guessing its either leds or temp probes


----------



## stilllogicz

Does anyone have any pics of a 690 ii advanced with a frozen q t virus res?


----------



## ryujin

I have the CM 690 II Plus.... Do qualify for this club since there was no mention of it?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz;12796348*
> Does anyone have any pics of a 690 ii advanced with a frozen q t virus res?


I have both but the case needs to be riveted back together. Mine is black and green and I'm going to place it horizontally, hanging from the top of the case.


----------



## dioxholster

Does anyone like those rubber feet? I cant move the case easily with them. And how do you guys lift the case and move it around? I got nothing to grip onto.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;12799072*
> I have both but the case needs to be riveted back together. Mine is black and green and I'm going to place it horizontally, hanging from the top of the case.


Would love to see some pics as soon as you get everything back together!


----------



## Greg0986

This is my fan arrangement at the moment. I know it has been asked many times before but they are all different. Because I have the H50, which way would the fans need to be blowing to get the best temperatures?


----------



## Enigma8750

*Cheers from your Brothers and Sisters at 


















Here's to you!!!*


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12800592*
> *Cheers from your Brothers and Sisters at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to you!!!*


"Well, I woke up this morning and I got myself a beer
Well, I woke up this morning and I got myself a beer
The future's uncertain and the end is always near"


----------



## damxi0

Hello there


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

Anyone using aftermarket fans for the 690? I'm getting good cooling with the stock fans but I wish they were a little more quiet. They aren't overly loud or anything, but are there better fans that can provide similar cooling while also producing less noise than these stock ones? Also, there is a little vibration which seems to be coming from the rear and top fans.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


Does anyone like those rubber feet? I cant move the case easily with them. And how do you guys lift the case and move it around? I got nothing to grip onto.


For the CM 690, I have the floppy disc plate installed in the front but no floppy disc (usually a small fan controller in there) so I can grab it from in there and hold the top at the back by the I/O panel. For the CM 690 II I think I was gripping it from the underneath. Not really anywhere good to grab that one to lift it easily.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*


Would love to see some pics as soon as you get everything back together!


I can't promise it will be soon. I start back at my course next Monday







Have yet to get the case powdercoated.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryujin;12798555*
> I have the CM 690 II Plus.... Do qualify for this club since there was no mention of it?


No. Go find your own club.









Of course it qualifies


----------



## ryujin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;12804730*
> No. Go find your own club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it qualifies


lol ok I will post pics when I get my w/c gear... to lazy to take and upload 2 sets of pics...


----------



## PSDAVID

Finally got the case and the hyper 212+! the cable manegement was quite hard but i think its ok, the motherboard 8 pin cable didnt reach the connector on the motherboard so i had to make it a way in top of it =/ i have 3 140mm fans and 1 120 mm but do you have any suggestions on how to set then for a good air flow? cuz i have 2 top exhaust and 1 exhaust in the back and the front fan as intake.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz;12796348*
> Does anyone have any pics of a 690 ii advanced with a frozen q t virus res?


Bound to be one in this club:

OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery


----------



## grazz1984

res installed in my 690 II advance


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12815917*
> res installed in my 690 II advance


Hey that fits really well! I was looking at mine and thinking that there was no way I would get my res to fit along there, but I never actually tried it. Looking great!!


----------



## HOTDOGS

What length of SATA cables should I be looking at to go from HDDs/ODDs to the mobo? I plan on tucking them away also, would right angle to be straight be the best?


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;12815952*
> Hey that fits really well! I was looking at mine and thinking that there was no way I would get my res to fit along there, but I never actually tried it. Looking great!!


Hi,

The Swift Tech res works great in these cases and feeds the side mounted
pump with good gravity flow.









Just an idea.
Mine.

Later


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12815917*
> res installed in my 690 II advance


What's the length of that res Grazz? It looks almost the same size as the small T Virus res which is what I want to put in my case.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz;12819665*
> What's the length of that res Grazz? It looks almost the same size as the small T Virus res which is what I want to put in my case.


its the ek multi option res 100, i think it looks pretty sweet sat there not in the way of anything


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PSDAVID;12805682*
> Finally got the case and the hyper 212+! the cable manegement was quite hard but i think its ok, the motherboard 8 pin cable didnt reach the connector on the motherboard so i had to make it a way in top of it =/ i have 3 140mm fans and 1 120 mm but do you have any suggestions on how to set then for a good air flow? cuz i have 2 top exhaust and 1 exhaust in the back and the front fan as intake.


I'd put the blue fan in the spot in front of the PSU.
As it is currently it might negatively affect your front to back airflow through the cpu heatsink, also a little more fresh air for the gpu and the case in general cant hurt.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12816511*
> What length of SATA cables should I be looking at to go from HDDs/ODDs to the mobo? I plan on tucking them away also, would right angle to be straight be the best?


So anybody have an answer?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12829519*
> So anybody have an answer?


Hard to say. I opted for the right angled to straight ones. Keeps the cables a wee bit tidier







As for length? Idk. I've got fairly long ones but it's not too tough to route them tidily I reckon.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12829519*
> So anybody have an answer?


Use the ones that come (or came) with the motherboard.


----------



## HOTDOGS

10-24 is good? Is 24 overkill? I want black cables if they don't come with the board, plus I will need an additional cable anyways since the board doesn't come with enough, so I may as well keep it colour coded


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try these. At 18" in length they should be able to reach any bay in your case and being round they are more flexible (as in they can bend in any direction, not just 2) than the flat ones that most people have. You can probably find them at other places if you do some searching.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12831565*
> 10-24 is good? Is 24 overkill? I want black cables if they don't come with the board, plus I will need an additional cable anyways since the board doesn't come with enough, so I may as well keep it colour coded


I used 24" for my optical, gave me enough length to route it behind and down through the top of the case where the top I/O cables run down.

As for the HDD's, I just used the cables I got with my mobo, plenty long enough.


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12831565*
> 10-24 is good? Is 24 overkill? I want black cables if they don't come with the board, plus I will need an additional cable anyways since the board doesn't come with enough, so I may as well keep it colour coded


I think I used 18 for HDD's and 24 for optical, which is on the top slot. Routed all of them behind the motherboard.


----------



## PSDAVID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12822244*
> I'd put the blue fan in the spot in front of the PSU.
> As it is currently it might negatively affect your front to back airflow through the cpu heatsink, also a little more fresh air for the gpu and the case in general cant hurt.


Thanks I did what you suggest me


----------



## M00NIE

Personally I would advise against the rounded sata cables, when you need to fit them in the ports right next to each other they often conflict in terms of the space available, especially when there are 3 ports close together. Most boards now have good positioning with the ports on the side stacked in two's but with my old board *link* it was a pain considering I had 4 hard drives and optical drive.

flat seem nicer to route anyway, they go down nice behind the metal joint in-between the cable management holes. And the length hasn't been a problem for me always used the ones i get with my MB, as long as they are black.


----------



## HAGNK

has anyone got a 240mmx50mm rad installed in the top spot?


----------



## staryoshi

I originally bought this case last April and was enamored by it... Since then I have flipped between many cases and form factors but I always come back to it







I was about to pull the trigger on a new case, but I instead decided to replace the side-panel (w/window) I was using because it was beaten up a good bit.

I did remove the rear fan grill and line the edge with U-channel, aside from that it's in mostly stock condition.

Here's my current setup (I seem to be the only fan of my color scheme, and the pictures don't do it justice - I'll probably change it once Bitfenix releases their Spectre LED fans in the US)


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12861540*
> I originally bought this case last April and was enamored by it... Since then I have flipped between many cases and form factors but I always come back to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on a new case, but I instead decided to replace the side-panel (w/window) I was using because it was beaten up a good bit.
> 
> I did remove the rear fan grill and line the edge with U-channel, aside from that it's in mostly stock condition.
> 
> Here's my current setup (I seem to be the only fan of my color scheme, and the pictures don't do it justice - I'll probably change it once Bitfenix releases their Spectre LED fans in the US)


Very nice build, man!
Clean and beautiful!









Also, I like the color scheme. I almost went for red (back) and blue (front and right side of the window) but ended up with my present UV and blue LEDs.
It's considerably easier to make a build look good with a monochromatic LED scheme but I am a big fan of any mix that doesn't looks like vegas


----------



## nickt1862

Well this is the 690 Club so here's my humble 690 II Advanced rig please excuse the not so great quality photos.


----------



## Greg0986

Awesome dude







Just two questions:

1) Were did you get the rubber grommets from because a lot of people in this group want them









and

2) What fan controller is that?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12869388*
> Well this is the 690 Club so here's my humble 690 II Advanced rig please excuse the not so great quality photos.


Nice. Just the way I like them. I'm betting those grommets are from Corsair right?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;12870705*
> Awesome dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just two questions:
> 
> 1) Were did you get the rubber grommets from because a lot of people in this group want them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 2) What fan controller is that?


For #1 - No one is getting any - lol! The same source to which was mentioned here and everywhere in this URL it seems (Corsair) gave me the last crumbs as it wasn't a complete kit (though I was looking to purchase them) for free about 3 or so months ago.

They do not have the size that will fit the large oval top one and where the PSU and other cables go through on the bottom - I had to do surgery to make it work.

For #2 - http://www.xoxide.com/sunbeam-rheosmart-6-fan-controller.html

Mind you that the tool-less doesn't do anything to secure this - one needs to use two screws 1 on each side and if you noticed on the last bay a black screw but comes in silver and I painted black it using nail polish a day before install.







One also needs to tighten those screws well without stripping the aluminum screw holes - that already happened on the other side which then I used a regular hard drive type screw which has the heavier threads.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12870935*
> Nice. Just the way I like them. I'm betting those grommets are from Corsair right?


Si - Si - Si

Yeah - Yeah - Yeah










I got the last crumbs (for free though I wanted to purchase them) and no one has been able to get any since.

EDIT: BTW except for the Hyper 212 + fans the rest are Yate Loons and I modded the front fan to work the native case LED ON/OFF switch and what a PITA that was as it's a small area to work with in the fan motor area.

I also did this to my HAF 912 with those 200mm megaflow fans and an added switch and installed in the smallest hole of the three in the rear which was meant for the liquid cooling. lol! But that was much easier by far.


----------



## vinaypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;6718388*
> Hey,
> 
> i would like to join the CM690 club.
> My case is modded. I cutted out the middle of the HDDrack, removed the stock power switch, hdd led, power led and reset switch.
> Now they are on top of my case, where the usb, sata, audio etc used to be. I filled it all up and sanded it. After that i painted it black/blue.
> Drilled some holes and fitted led's and switches in.
> 
> Here are some pictures from my CM690 mod, called The Blue Bastard.
> Ive got an Amd Phenom x4 9950 BE, 6gig ddr2 ram, 9600gt 1gb, and some other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing led
> 
> Finished
> 
> (just delete it if its 2 big or 2 much)
> 
> There are 9 extra fans, a 140mm fan in my psu, 2x80mm on my GPU and 90mm on my cpu. Its running cold enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got idle of 26 with all fans max, and 30 with 4 fans switched off, and the rest running as slow as possible without getting warnings from my zalman zm-mfc2.
> 
> Everything is stock speed, but i think i could overclock it a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grtz, Bassie


I know its quiet old post.. but was looking to do something similar esp filling up of the power and led slot at the side and put it on top..

What did you fill it with? Also is the power switch a momentary switch?


----------



## ryujin

My 690 II Plus...





Finally took a break from being lazy so that I could take pics...


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12770954*
> Anyone check out the *Rosewill Blackhawk*? It's a CM 692 Advanced clone with some additional features including *rubber grommets on the cable management holes*, 3 removable dual 3.5" drive bays, 2 x 120mm fans in front of the 3.5" bays, and no chrome trim strips.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;12870705*
> Awesome dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just two questions:
> 
> *1) Where did you get the rubber grommets from because a lot of people in this group want them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> and
> 
> 2) What fan controller is that?


Anybody see what I am getting at here?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules;12878403*
> Anybody see what I am getting at here?


The common denominator = Rubber Grommets.

What do I win?


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

Anyone have any advice on replacing the stock cm fans? Mainly for making it a little more quiet with similar cooling performance?


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules;12878403*
> Anybody see what I am getting at here?


Seeing as I have never heard of that case. No, I do not get what you are getting at here.


----------



## FDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryujin;12875596*
> My 690 II Plus...
> 
> Finally took a break from being lazy so that I could take pics...


awesome. I like the red / black theme.







With the bottom hdd bays removed that fits your watercooling setup perfectly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyxbl4ze;12878585*
> Anyone have any advice on replacing the stock cm fans? Mainly for making it a little more quiet with similar cooling performance?


I put 4x 1450RPM Gentle Typhoons in mine (2 on the hsf, one back exhaust, one front intake) and I'm quite happy with the noise level. It is definitely way quieter than the stock fans. I don't think you can find them in stock anywhere right now though.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12878433*
> The common denominator = Rubber Grommets.
> 
> What do I win?


You can suck on this for a while....
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;12879257*
> Seeing as I have never heard of that case. No, I do not get what you are getting at here.


It's the same as a CM 690 II. Now people can possibly get rubber grommets that fit from Rosewill.

Meh.

*EDIT* OK After looking at pics, they might not fit perfectly, but still.....


----------



## BStanchina

My recently Completed Project


----------



## SailRabbit

Here is my New Rig!


----------



## ryujin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12880088*
> awesome. I like the red / black theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the bottom hdd bays removed that fits your watercooling setup perfectly.


Thanks! I was originally wanting to go with white and black but my RIIIF is already black and red so I just went with that...


----------



## dioxholster

anyone here use a gtx 570 and 690 II?? what are the temps? I want to see if what im getting is normal or not. its 40c at 40%, 70c at 75%. seems high to me, wanna see what air flow can improve it.


----------



## ryujin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


anyone here use a gtx 570 and 690 II?? what are the temps? I want to see if what im getting is normal or not. its 40c at 40%, 70c at 75%. seems high to me, wanna see what air flow can improve it.


Before I watercooled mine, my temps were at about 37c at idle and 60c-64c full load but I also made a custom fan profile for mine. If you are worried about your temps you should do the same although it will make your card a tad bit louder...


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryujin;12893587*
> Before I watercooled mine, my temps were at about 37c at idle and 60c-64c full load but I also made a custom fan profile for mine. If you are worried about your temps you should do the same although it will make your card a tad bit louder...


yeah im using fan profiles but the dynamic kind where it changes fan speed depending on the temp. so i had 67-70c with 75% fan speed full load. I should be getting better temps I think, maybe I should change the case fans or something. Or should I have the front fan on the front lower instead?


----------



## HOTDOGS

Any idea where I can still get the clear side panel without that fan mount on it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

As far as I know it's only available with the fan opening. If you want one without it you'll need to either cut out the opening in your existing side panel, buy a sheet of acrylic, and cut your own window panel or buy the windowed side panel with the fan opening and replace the window pane with one you cut yourself.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12894138*
> As far as I know it's only available with the fan opening. If you want one without it you'll need to either cut out the opening in your existing side panel, buy a sheet of acrylic, and cut your own window panel or buy the windowed side panel with the fan opening and replace the window pane with one you cut yourself.


There has to be older ones kicking around, I know they used to sell them without the fan mount.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12894162*
> There has to be older ones kicking around, I know they used to sell them without the fan mount.


That's for the regular 690. Those side panels don't fit on a 692. The ones for the 692 that you see in the thread are the ones that people have cut out themselves.


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12893964*
> Any idea where I can still get the clear side panel without that fan mount on it?


Just make one, here's some instructions that I sent to another member that asked.
Quote:


> I just traced the original window onto the acrylic I bought and cut it out with a Dremel. Before you cut it, practice on a scrap piece of acryclic, because depending on the speed of the Dremel and how long you leave it in one place, it can burn the acrylic which will turn that part black. The acrylic you buy will probably come with some sort of plastic protector, leave it on while cutting.
> 
> After that's done, take the pins out of the CM window, trace the holes onto what you just cut out, then use a drill bit that's a little smaller than the pins to drill the holes. The pins are plastic and pop right out/in. If you made the hole too small, just widen it a bit with the drill or move up one size.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Gripen90

Time to update that list on page 1 or ?


----------



## vspec

Post 692 lol.

Sorry I had too.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realcyberbob*


Just make one, here's some instructions that I sent to another member that asked.


Yeah thats what I was thinking, I wasnt sure if the pins were able to be put back on though. I thought I would have to double tape it. Is there any form of seal between the acrylic and case?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90;12899248*
> Time to update that list on page 1 or ?


Hasn't been since 10-14-10 at 02:23 AM. The OP has lost interest, and no one has stepped forward to fill his shoes.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12900201*
> Hasn't been since 10-14-10 at 02:23 AM. The OP has lost interest, and no one has stepped forward to fill his shoes.


Time to find someone NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Is that a volunteer I hear???


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Is that a volunteer I hear???
























I thought that maybe you're volunteering.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12900040*
> Yeah thats what I was thinking, I wasnt sure if the pins were able to be put back on though. I thought I would have to double tape it. Is there any form of seal between the acrylic and case?


Nope. But you can add some if you like. A lot of people use 3M 4010 double sided tape to mount windows in side panels.


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12900040*
> Yeah thats what I was thinking, I wasnt sure if the pins were able to be put back on though. I thought I would have to double tape it. Is there any form of seal between the acrylic and case?


There's no seal, I don't really see why you would need one, it sits flush. Double sided tape would work if you really wanted though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12900671*
> I thought that maybe you're volunteering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :applaud:


Nah, I'm looking after enough threads..


----------



## kurara333




----------



## Ulver

Why not PapaSmurf or TwoCables step in and take over for Iandro?








What do you guys say?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Because I don't have the time for another club and Two Cables seems to have declined as well.


----------



## alancsalt

TwoCables already turned it down, I think.


----------



## PapaSmurf

One of the reasons most people won't want to take it over is having to wade through about 1,500 posts to dig out all of the new members to get it up to date. Once that is done it won't be that difficult to keep it up, it's just the catching up that takes time.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

I'm happy to do it.

Does a mod need to give me permission to edit the first post? Do we need an election lol

I've a couple of hours free tomorrow when I can begin compiling a list of members.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory;12940203*
> I'm happy to do it.
> 
> Does a mod need to give me permission to edit the first post? Do we need an election lol
> 
> I've a couple of hours free tomorrow when I can begin compiling a list of members.


You need to contact one of the mods via a PM to see about having it transferred over to you. I normally contact Robillar about things like that, but any mod in this area of the forum should be able to take care of it. You'll need to go back to about 10-13-2010 and search for the new members. That should be about post number 13,300 or so. iandroo888 was going to compile a list of the Submission PM's he received, but I don't know if he has finished that or not.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Thanks PapaSmurf.

How can you PM someone (i.e. Robillar) if you can't see a post from them to click on "send a private message to..."?

^^^Ignore


----------



## Run N. Gun

Since we have a potential CM690 Club owner stepping up, please add me to the modified CM690 II Advanced club. New work log is here.

Teaser shot:


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory*


I'm happy to do it.

Does a mod need to give me permission to edit the first post? Do we need an election lol

I've a couple of hours free tomorrow when I can begin compiling a list of members.
























+ Rep for stepping up!


----------



## HOTDOGS

Once you take out the CM 692's bottom HDD cages, can you put them back? I need space for 3 HDDs, 2 for OS and one for storage, could I get a ODD converter of some sort?


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12945018*
> Once you take out the CM 692's bottom HDD cages, can you put them back? I need space for 3 HDDs, 2 for OS and one for storage, could I get a ODD converter of some sort?


Their are 5 hard drive bays total, the bottom 3 can be removed, yes they can be put back in. And there are multiple products to mount hard drives in he optical bays.

Edit: If you click the 690 club link in my sig I have a pic of the coolermaster 3 odd to 4hdd converter.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M00NIE;12945108*
> Their are 5 hard drive bays total, the bottom 3 can be removed, yes they can be put back in. And there are multiple products to mount hard drives in he optical bays.
> 
> Edit: If you click the 690 club link in my sig I have a pic of the coolermaster 3 odd to 4hdd converter.


Is there one where I can keep the 692 face place on there?


----------



## crowat

Man after about a year with the 690 II advanced, it is driving me nuts... I am getting a solid constant vibration from the top of the case.

Also I wish they did the oposite setup > 2 120mm in the front and 1 140mm top / 1x 140 mm back. (one less 5.25" drive and it would have been golden)

Currently running 1x140mm front, 1x140mm bottom, 1x120mm back, 2x120mm top, and 1x120mm side.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12945018*
> Once you take out the CM 692's bottom HDD cages, can you put them back? I need space for 3 HDDs, 2 for OS and one for storage, could I get a ODD converter of some sort?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M00NIE;12945108*
> Their are 5 hard drive bays total, the bottom 3 can be removed, yes they can be put back in. And there are multiple products to mount hard drives in he optical bays.
> 
> Edit: If you click the 690 club link in my sig I have a pic of the coolermaster 3 odd to 4hdd converter.


The 690 only has 5, but the 692 has six. 2 are stationary and 4 are removable (and can easily be replaces as needed).

SVC has the CM 4 in 3 device on sale.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12947826*
> The 690 only has 5, but the 692 has six. 2 are stationary and 4 are removable (and can easily be replaces as needed).
> 
> SVC has the CM 4 in 3 device on sale.


I would get that if it wasn't so ugly and I also need space for my card reader on top of my optical.


----------



## PapaSmurf

There is a set of brackets in the 692 intended to be used to mount a floppy drive in the bottom 5.25" bay, but you can use it to mount a hard drive there as well. Just note that there will be minimal airflow there so the drive probably won't be actively cooled and could run a bit hot. Keep and eye on the temp and as long as it says below 40C you should be okay, although 35C would be better. If it is too hot you can get a hard drive cooler to mount to it.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12948391*
> There is a set of brackets in the 692 intended to be used to mount a floppy drive in the bottom 5.25" bay, but you can use it to mount a hard drive there as well. Just note that there will be minimal airflow there so the drive probably won't be actively cooled and could run a bit hot. Keep and eye on the temp and as long as it says below 40C you should be okay, although 35C would be better. If it is too hot you can get a hard drive cooler to mount to it.


Thats where my card reader is going







Well if it comes down to it, I will just move my storage drive to an external enclosure.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can order another set of those brackets from just about any online outlet or pick up a set from a local computer shop. Something like this. Depending on what else you install in the case there are several other ways to mount another hard drive in the case.


----------



## M00NIE

Yea like I said there are multiple products to mount hard drives in the optical bays, but if like you said you want a optical drive as well as card reader that leaves you with 2 odd slots so the coolermaster 3 in 4 won't fit.

I can say though since I own the 3 in 4 that you can unscrew the face section to clean the filters or replace the fan. It would still mount normally and hide behind the normal faceplate but you lose the fan.

Best to just google 1 odd to 1 hard drive bay/convrter like papasmurf said, I recommend looking for ones with rubber mounts though to reduce vibration.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Can I take out a 2TB drive from my computer and move it to a 500GB external housing, the drive is a pre-built Verbatim one.


----------



## M00NIE

No idea, i have no experiance with external drives. But it should say if you can replace the drive if you look up ur device.


----------



## destinyair

my case...
:gunner2:CM690II Av` From CM690II Club Thailand


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destinyair;12957384*
> my case...
> :gunner2:CM690II Av` From CM690II Club Thailand


You know, we do have something in common, the two hard drives









Everything else is a bit different,


----------



## arrow0309

Here's some fresh pics of mine:


----------



## Moshe1010

Hey guys,

I have CM690 1st edition. I would like to know which 120mm fans are better to put at the top (should be quite enough + good air flow)

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Can I take out a 2TB drive from my computer and move it to a 500GB external housing, the drive is a pre-built Verbatim one.


Probably not and I wouldn't chance it. Better to purchase a new 3.5" external housing designed to hold internal drives. You'll be better off that way. But I would recommend going with one of the 5.25" to 3.5" adapters and keeping the drive internal. Much faster access to the drive, less cable clutter, and less hassle overall.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Can I take out a 2TB drive from my computer and move it to a 500GB external housing, the drive is a pre-built Verbatim one.


that depends, is the external 500GB a 3.5 inch aswell?
If it is, and it is not a NAS, it should be no problem.

They just buy a drive, put on a SATA to USB adapter and thats it.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


You know, we do have something in common, the two hard drives









Everything else is a bit different,


Abit diffrent? just look again i think you will find there is alot of difrence haha


----------



## Moshe1010

*Before:*
http://up351.siz.co.il/up3/mtmmrj1mgevo.jpg
*After:*
http://up351.siz.co.il/up3/1nndajkaz3mn.jpg[

I need 3-4 more fans, 2 at the top, 1 at the side near the CPU and I don't know if I need one at the bottom. CPU in idle is 30-35C, with OC to 4.6GHZ goes up to 70-80C (2500K). Any suggestions?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moshe1010*


*Before:*
http://up351.siz.co.il/up3/mtmmrj1mgevo.jpg
*After:*
http://up351.siz.co.il/up3/1nndajkaz3mn.jpg[

I need 3-4 more fans, 2 at the top, 1 at the side near the CPU and I don't know if I need one at the bottom. CPU in idle is 30-35C, with OC to 4.6GHZ goes up to 70-80C (2500K). Any suggestions?


rasa water kit?


----------



## Moshe1010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


rasa water kit?


Too expensive and I don't want to deal with water cooling (I don't want to go higher with my OC, just want to give an extra cooling to my CPU.)


----------



## alancsalt

If your ram is not too tall, a push/pull fan setup might help.
More powerful fans might help, but there is always the noise trade-off. That's an individual decision.

As you say, an exhaust fan and more case fans could help too.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moshe1010;12963074*
> *Before:*
> http://up351.siz.co.il/up3/mtmmrj1mgevo.jpg
> *After:*
> http://up351.siz.co.il/up3/1nndajkaz3mn.jpg[
> 
> I need 3-4 more fans, 2 at the top, 1 at the side near the CPU and I don't know if I need one at the bottom. CPU in idle is 30-35C, with OC to 4.6GHZ goes up to 70-80C (2500K). Any suggestions?


Mount the cpu heatsink fan on the other side of the heatsink blowing towards the back. You might have ti shift it up slightly on the heatsink so it clears the ram or move the ram to the right one slot so the fan clears, but that would probably help a bit.

The most important case fan to add will be the rear case fan.

Depending on what fan you are using on the heatsink a fan with more static pressure like a CoolerMaster BladeMaster might help as you have a lot of mass to move the air past. The BladeMaster moves a lot of air, has a lot of static pressure, and is relatively quiet for the amount of air it moves. It's also a PWM fan so you can can setup the bios to control it automatically to slow down while the cpu is basically idling and doing low cpu usage tasks and would then speed up when the cpu is under a heavier load.

It's very doubtful that a fan in the side panel by the cpu will do anything but make the system louder. All the air will do is bounce off of the top of the cpu heatsink anyway so it won't help with temps.


----------



## Moshe1010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12963692*
> If your ram is not too tall, a push/pull fan setup might help.
> More powerful fans might help, but there is always the noise trade-off. That's an individual decision.
> 
> As you say, an exhaust fan and more case fans could help too.


Yea, I hate loud fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12964245*
> Mount the cpu heatsink fan on the other side of the heatsink blowing towards the back. You might have ti shift it up slightly on the heatsink so it clears the ram or move the ram to the right one slot so the fan clears, but that would probably help a bit.
> 
> The most important case fan to add will be the rear case fan.
> 
> Depending on what fan you are using on the heatsink a fan with more static pressure like a CoolerMaster BladeMaster might help as you have a lot of mass to move the air past. The BladeMaster moves a lot of air, has a lot of static pressure, and is relatively quiet for the amount of air it moves. It's also a PWM fan so you can can setup the bios to control it automatically to slow down while the cpu is basically idling and doing low cpu usage tasks and would then speed up when the cpu is under a heavier load.
> 
> It's very doubtful that a fan in the side panel by the cpu will do anything but make the system louder. All the air will do is bounce off of the top of the cpu heatsink anyway so it won't help with temps.


So you're saying to change the heatsink fan so it will push air towards the heatsink itself? My ram is pretty low, I have this set:
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL

and you're suggesting to put another fan(BladeMaster) on the other side of the heatsink?
I bought the Scythe SCMG-2100 so I have the fan that goes with it.
What about these fans:

Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm

Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12B4AP-14 120mm

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes, mount the fan so it blows INTO the heatsink. That is a much more efficient way for it to work and should lower temps anywhere from 5 to 10C under load.

If you decide to run two fans, one blowing into the heatsink and the other blowing out in what is commonly referred to as a Push/Pull setup both fans need to be the same, preferably the same brand and model.

The AP14's don't have much in the way of static pressure so they are better as case fans. The AP-15' have a lot more static pressure and are better for use on a heatsink or radiator where it require more pressure to force the air between the fins. The Noctua NF-P12 is even worse than the AP-14's for use on a heatsink/rad. The AP-15 would probably be about 4C better than the Noctua and 2-3C better than the AP-14. Not sure what comes stock with your Scythe SCMG-2100 so I can't comment if any of those would be better than the stock fan or not.


----------



## Moshe1010

Here I've changed it:

http://i54.tinypic.com/2n9b5ds.jpg
http://i51.tinypic.com/25iyxir.jpg

stock fan that comes with Scythe SCMG-2100 is 1300 RPM, I don't think they are selling it separately.


----------



## PapaSmurf

RPM,s don't really tell you much. What matters is CFM and for a heatsink or radiator the static pressure. Without knowing what those specs are for the stock fan it's impossible to know for sure if a different fan would lower temps or not, but adding a rear case fan will definitely help.


----------



## Moshe1010

Here I got the model number of the fan, but they are not making them anymore (at leat no in 1300RPM version, they have 1200RPM from the same kind: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185058)
can I buy the 1200RPM and do the push/pull setup, while the other one is 1300RPM?
Model Name:
Slip Stream 120 PWM

Model No.:
SY1225SL12LM-P

Fan Dimensions:
120 x 120 x 25 mm

Fan Speed:
0 (+200 rpm) - 1,300 rpm (±10%)

Noise Level:
0 - 26,50 dBA

Air Flow:
0 - 74,25 CFM = 126 m³/h

Weight:
117 g

Connector:
3-Pin (4-Pin Molex Adapter include)

Bearing Type:
Sleeve Bearing

MTBF:
30,000 Hours

Mounted in following CPU Cooler
Kabuto
Mugen 2
Mugen 2 Rev.B


----------



## Moshe1010

Well I think I'll put the stock fan that I have now on my heatsink as the rear case fan, and buy 2 new fans to make the push/pull setup. Any suggestions for 2 good fans to make this setup?

Thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay, that SlipStream would be about the same as the AP-14 as far as cooling would go.

If you want great cooling then either a pair of High Speed Yate Loons or CoolerMaster BladeMasters. The Yates don't have PWM so you would either need to run them full speed all of the time, use a fan controller to slow them down, or have a motherboard that will allow you to manually control the fan speed like the Gigabyte boards do. Otherwise the BladeMasters do have PWM and would be able to automatically slow down and speed up as the temps dictate. They cost more than the Yates do, but they are more convenient. You probably wouldn't see more than 1 or 2C difference between the Yates and the BladeMasters.


----------



## Moshe1010

Ordered (2XBladeMasters).
Thank you very much for you help!


----------



## bato_fq

Just wondering how and who to send the pics to? Thanks.


----------



## bkilla187

How do i join?


----------



## KidGixxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bato_fq;12994208*
> Just wondering how and who to send the pics to? Thanks.


I was wondering the same thing. I think we can just upload them in a post to this thread and when someone finally manages to bring this club back you can just pm that person with the post link.


----------



## alancsalt

I'd tend to contact iandroo888 as the OP, and then Robilar has helped make thread changes in the past. That is about as much as I know. Unless there's a "Case Editor"? Hmm Repo Man shows as Case Mod Editor....


----------



## SPARC_PWR

I purchased a 690 II Advanced last week that is going to be the case for my next full mod and entry into the CM Mod Competition this year. Check my build log out for progress and this thread for final pictures once its completed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory;12995019*
> Thank you.
> 
> It'd be good to give something back to OCN.
> 
> I've PM'd some mods from the forum, but two replied saying they didn't know how to give me editing rights to the first post and the other hasn't replied at all...
> 
> any suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12995995*
> I'd tend to contact iandroo888 as the OP, and then Robilar has helped make thread changes in the past. That is about as much as I know. Unless there's a "Case Editor"? Hmm Repo Man shows as Case Mod Editor....


I second that. Robillar has always been the one to help me with things like that.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bato_fq*


Just wondering how and who to send the pics to? Thanks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkilla187*


How do i join?


 The thread is "changing hands" at the moment so, it might take a while until more members can be added but, if you guys follow the rules on the first post, I am sure you will be added, later on.

Anyway, welcome!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bato_fq*


Just wondering how and who to send the pics to? Thanks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkilla187*


How do i join?


Post your images here in the thread and make a note of what the post number is. Once the ownership change has finished send a PM with that post number to the new club owner. Don't use the Permalink, but the actual post number. This post is 14658 so right click on that number in the upper right hand corner of the post, select "copy link location", then paste it into the PM. For this post it would be http://www.overclock.net/13004017-post14658.html


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Post your images here in the thread and make a note of what the post number is. Once the ownership change has finished send a PM with that post number to the new club owner. Don't use the Permalink, but the actual post number. This post is 14658 so right click on that number in the upper right hand corner of the post, select "copy link location", then paste it into the PM. For this post it would be http://www.overclock.net/13004017-post14658.html



This...

The mods are currently changing the ownership over to me.

It'll take a little while (hopefully only a couple of days) to go through all of the posts and note the new members.

For the moment, wait for the change to take place; just post your pics and welcome


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory*


This...

The mods are currently changing the ownership over to me.

It'll take a little while (hopefully only a couple of days) to go through all of the posts and note the new members.

For the moment, wait for the change to take place; just post your pics and welcome










Congrats and thanks.









A + Rep for you.

Hail to the upcoming club chief.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Congrats and thanks.









A + Rep for you.

Hail to the upcoming club chief.










haha

Thanks


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Just bought one 2 or 3 days ago. CM690IIAD. so far its unmodded but stuff's is in the mail!! Amazing case coming from an antec 900v2!

































Sorry if the pic resizing hasnt worked, its been giving me problems on OCN.net for some reason


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13006429*
> Just bought one 2 or 3 days ago. CM690IIAD. so far its unmodded but stuff's is in the mail!! Amazing case coming from an antec 900v2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if the pic resizing hasnt worked, its been giving me problems on OCN.net for some reason


I would just remove the top side panel fan altogether. All it is doing is blowing onto the top of the cpu heatsink and bouncing of of it. You will get better temps by not having a fan there and allowing the cpu to pull air through it as needed. There is a 99% chance that is the case here.

There's a 95% chance that the one on the back side panel will give you just as good of temps without the fan as well.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13006532*
> I would just remove the top side panel fan altogether. All it is doing is blowing onto the top of the cpu heatsink and bouncing of of it. You will get better temps by not having a fan there and allowing the cpu to pull air through it as needed. There is a 99% chance that is the case here.
> 
> There's a 95% chance that the one on the back side panel will give you just as good of temps without the fan as well.


So far the second fan on the side pannel has worked. the test's I have done so far are

Prime95 on blend for 5 hours. ambeint temps where the same on both tests.
The first test was without the two fans you see straped to the outside(one is a160mm other is a 80*25mm). The second test was done with 1 hour of cool down time. then I added both of them to the outside of the case, saw a drop of 2c on my peak temp(100% CPU function) but it raised my idle temps by 1c. when i get all my fans and the silver arrow cooler im going OCD on the airflow of this case and will be doing a forum so I can get more ideas of what fan combo's and locations to try thanks for the advice ill keep testing with and with-out them and diff all around fan combos.


----------



## alancsalt

Just remove the top outside fan and leave the lower one. Try that.

What PapaSmurf is saying is the top one is mostly blowing on the heatsink top.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13006610*
> Just remove the top outside fan and leave the lower one. Try that.
> 
> What PapaSmurf is saying is the top one is mostly blowing on the heatsink top.


read what i just posed in responce to papa


----------



## iandroo888

hey guys. sorry for disappearing again. school schedule been hectic this semester, going to school at two difference colleges/universities.. as well as other responsibilities =3

i believe i have a "free" weekend this week.. im gonna put it in the calender for now to see if i can update the member list... i know some of the "newbies" are probably getting mad at me D:

has twocables decided if he'd take the job yet? uhmmm ill let u guys decide... guess u guys can "elect" or something... ill check thread again later this week....

back to studying >< test in... 11 hrs D: but hey, at least i picked up my cap n gown today xDDD


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888;13006732*
> hey guys. sorry for disappearing again. school schedule been hectic this semester, going to school at two difference colleges/universities.. as well as other responsibilities =3
> 
> i believe i have a "free" weekend this week.. im gonna put it in the calender for now to see if i can update the member list... i know some of the "newbies" are probably getting mad at me D:
> 
> has twocables decided if he'd take the job yet? uhmmm ill let u guys decide... guess u guys can "elect" or something... ill check thread again later this week....
> 
> back to studying >< test in... 11 hrs D: but hey, at least i picked up my cap n gown today xDDD


have you got my PM?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Yeah, any discussions about transferring ownership should occur over PM between the current owner, any new potential owners, and me. It's normally the section editors' jobs to handle this sort of thing but for whatever reason that responsibility has been deferred to me, at least for this category.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13006634*
> read what i just posed in responce to papa


I did, and it didn't seem like it was responding to what he said. You took both off, you put both on. Not what he said or what I suggested, which was one fan off. Cest la vie.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13007015*
> I did, and it didn't seem like it was responding to what he said. You took both off, you put both on. Not what he said or what I suggested, which was one fan off. Cest la vie.


nvm


----------



## bato_fq

Motherboard is a GA-P55M-UD2
CPU intel i5-750
RAM: Corsair DDR3 1600 (2gX4)
GPU: Asus 460

Watercooled with a 360 on top and a 240 at the buttom dual loop.


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Here's my 690 II Advanced.

- MSI 880GMA-E55 is being replaced by MSI 890FXA-GD65
- HD 5570 is being sold to make room for HD 6850
- Potentially upgrading CPU from X4 640 to 955 BE or 1090T

Pics:


----------



## Infrabasse

Love those white pillars !!
Clean build too









What rad are you using here ?


----------



## alancsalt

xspc rasa 240 kit


----------



## bennieboi6969

whats the psu cover?


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Love those white pillars !!
Clean build too








What rad are you using here ?


XSPC RS240 Rad with two 120MM Xigmatek Fans

Quote:



xsp rasa 240 kit


Nope, just the rad. I'm running an EK Supreme LT block and 1/2" tubing. I looked at the Rasa kit, but I ended piecing my own together to get everything exactly how I want it.

Quote:



whats the psu cover?


PSU Cover / False floor is custom made with 22ga aluminum. I have a small aluminum bender so I decided to put it to good use for this build. I'm making another now that extends all the way to the front, but it will require removal of a few hard drive cages.

Thanks!


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*

Love those white pillars !!
Clean build too
What rad are you using here ?


XSPC RS240 Rad with two 120MM Xigmatek Fans


Any chance to see an outside view showing the top of the case?
I'd like to see the top part of those white pillars.
Thanks


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:



Any chance to see an outside view showing the top of the case?
I'd like to see the top part of those white pillars.


Sure. I have quite a few pictures of the case, both broken down and complete that I can upload.

I wanted a way to accent the white tubing inside the case without doing something too drastic on the outside (I thought about painting the side panels white as well) and I think it came out very nice.

I have new hardware coming in later this week and into next week, so the modding will continue then









Thanks again and don't hesitate to ask any questions


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR*


XSPC RS240 Rad with two 120MM Xigmatek Fans

Nope, just the rad. I'm running an EK Supreme LT block and 1/2" tubing. I looked at the Rasa kit, but I ended piecing my own together to get everything exactly how I want it.

PSU Cover / False floor is custom made with 22ga aluminum. I have a small aluminum bender so I decided to put it to good use for this build. I'm making another now that extends all the way to the front, but it will require removal of a few hard drive cages.

Thanks!


Isnt that the XSPC Rasa Reservoir and pump?


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:



Isnt that the XSPC Rasa Reservoir and pump?


Haha...yes it is. I used the H2O 750 pump and RS240 rad, but that doesn't make it the Rasa kit. I hand-picked my own CPU Block, fittings, fans, and tubing because those were the components I don't like with the Rasa kit.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR*


Haha...yes it is. I used the H2O 750 pump and RS240 rad, but that doesn't make it the Rasa kit. I hand-picked my own CPU Block, fittings, fans, and tubing because those were the components I don't like with the Rasa kit.


Far more immaculate than my workhorse. Your EK Supreme looks a different shape to my full nickel. Mine looks fairly square. Is that a recent model?


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:


> Your EK Supreme looks a different shape to my full nickel. Mine looks fairly square. Is that a recent model?


It was purchased last week from Performance-PCs, but I'm not sure of the revision. Remember that this is a EK Supreme LT, not the full Supreme HF so that may explain the difference.


----------



## fanaddict

How are the HDD cages held in?

I see that you can remove all of them except for the top 2. Are the top two held in by rivets?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;13038463*
> How are the HDD cages held in?
> 
> I see that you can remove all of them except for the top 2. Are the top two held in by rivets?


Yesthey are. Could be taken out and rivits replaced with screw's if your frisky


----------



## nickt1862

Any news about the new leader of this club? Thanks.


----------



## dusters16

Hey there, I'm a new owner of a CM 690! My friend upgraded to the CM 692 and wanted to sell his 690 on Craigslist. Well it wasn't selling, so I bought it off him and am going to use it to upgrade the family computer's case. Currently it's in a Coolermaster Elite 330.

I would like to do some mods to the 690 before I swap the cases out.
- A stealth optical drive mod. 
- Paint the inside black. (its that craptastic grey metal right now.)
- Maybe paint small detailed sections in the interior and on the exterior. 
- the chrome skinny pieces, the notches on top
- Maybe get the 80x80x15 fan for behind the mobo. ( but which one....?)

I have 3x120 mm fans in there right now and bought 3 more CM R4 fans.

Most importantly - I want that top I/O panel, specifically the usb/audio/firewire panel. 
The previous one burnt out, I remember seeing it before my friend threw it away.

I only see the Japanese I/O panel on CM website, and the actual I/O panel on a Netherlands website. Any still available in the US?

I don't feel like wasting a shi*-load of time pouring through this thread, when I know some of you know where to find the I/O panel and a great video or post on how to do the stealth optical drive the right way, so it can get done right the first time.

I personally use the Antec 1200 and have done the stealth drive on it. I have a thread here on overclock.net
My last 2 pictures show my stealth drive.

edit: duh i forgot its link is in my sig.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## KidGixxer

Here is mine. 
Not the cleanest wire management. 
But I'm still waiting on some grommets and sleeves for the cables.
So until then this is how it will stay.


----------



## Ulver

Pretty decent cable management, if you ask me


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have to agree. Nothing to be ashamed or embarrassed about there. I'd give it a 98 out of 100.


----------



## KidGixxer

Hey thank guys.
I need to put sleeves on all the wires. I think that is what is bothering me about it.
Other wise i love my 690 II.

I was dead set on buying cm storm scout for about 3 months. i was just waiting for the the re release of the p67 boards. and i stumbled across this club.

And i must say this case is excellent with moving air. And im glad i bought it.
The case and the noctua. keeps my 2600k (stock clock) @ 20c


----------



## PapaSmurf

Check out the following threads on sleeving here at OCN for some additional assistance with that.

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/929480-cable-sleeving-comparison.html

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/662039-cable-sleeving-gallery-discussion.html

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/737210-great-news-furryletters-sleeving.html

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/775454-cheap-beautiful-sleeving-guide-now-offering.html


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destinyair;12957384*
> my case...
> :gunner2:CM690II Av` From CM690II Club Thailand


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick! Really well done!


----------



## iandroo888

Phew. I went thru all my pm's i had in my inbox. went thru each individual link to see if they were right and updated the roster. 484 members  almost at 500 O.O !

On the other hand, i sincerely apologize for taking so long (months.. or from what i read earlier.. since october...?) been really busy with not only school, but now im a part-time real estate photographer as well and have another part-time job on top of that. D: I hope i got everyones link right and in the right category. I went through the entire list and checked out the coding to make sure everything was right. there was some minor typos or what not that probably messed it up for some people's links but they should all be good now.

i also took out the little ati nvidia icons cuz it looks a bit weird lol.

if u had sent me a request to be added in the past... iunoe 1/2 year. please check the first post to see if your name is added and in the right category. there was quite a few people who did not mention if they were modded or not, so as usual i based it from the pictures they had posted. if i didn't see anything that looked modded, i put it in unmodded categories of the original 690 or 690II. for those who put modded without a description, i checked as well... some i couldnt see where the mod was so i left it unmodded as well. so check for your own and see if its correct, if not, PM me this weekend and ill fix it.

As for the topic about a new "leader" of the club. i had not received a response from TwoCables. I don't know who else would be good for the job aside from him. If you guys have someone to nominate, feel free to post here. hmm Majority vote to win? LOL jk. uhh lets say, mininum 10 people here to agree and small reason why. =]


----------



## Purnomo

but my name isn't there..??


----------



## PapaSmurf

I thought makecoldplayhistory had volunteered to take it over.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purnomo;13067791*
> but my name isn't there..??


Did you send the club owner a PM with the link to your post? http://www.overclock.net/12528799-post14360.html


----------



## Purnomo

Oh, i'm sorry
i'll send it now , thanks


----------



## nickt1862

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-cooler-master-690-club-1458.html#post12869388

Can I please be finally added?









Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;13067958*
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-cooler-master-690-club-1458.html#post12869388
> 
> Can I please be finally added?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks










Did you send him a PM?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13068151*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you send him a PM?


I don't even know if I should being he's so busy.

If I don't get added by the current owner of this club (no offense) so be it - no big deal really.

I'll just await for the new club owner to do so (as I'll request it) whenever that happens.

Man, I gotta get to bed as I lost plenty of sleep last night and today's coffee "staying awake and alert charge" has long run out.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888;13067722*
> Phew. I went thru all my pm's i had in my inbox. went thru each individual link to see if they were right and updated the roster. 484 members  almost at 500 O.O !
> 
> On the other hand, i sincerely apologize for taking so long (months.. or from what i read earlier.. since october...?) been really busy with not only school, but now im a part-time real estate photographer as well and have another part-time job on top of that. D: I hope i got everyones link right and in the right category. I went through the entire list and checked out the coding to make sure everything was right. there was some minor typos or what not that probably messed it up for some people's links but they should all be good now.
> 
> i also took out the little ati nvidia icons cuz it looks a bit weird lol.
> 
> if u had sent me a request to be added in the past... iunoe 1/2 year. please check the first post to see if your name is added and in the right category. there was quite a few people who did not mention if they were modded or not, so as usual i based it from the pictures they had posted. if i didn't see anything that looked modded, i put it in unmodded categories of the original 690 or 690II. for those who put modded without a description, i checked as well... some i couldnt see where the mod was so i left it unmodded as well. so check for your own and see if its correct, if not, PM me this weekend and ill fix it.
> 
> As for the topic about a new "leader" of the club. i had not received a response from TwoCables. I don't know who else would be good for the job aside from him. If you guys have someone to nominate, feel free to post here. hmm Majority vote to win? LOL jk. uhh lets say, mininum 10 people here to agree and small reason why. =]


http://www.overclock.net/13004197-post14659.html

If you look back five days, the proposal happened there. Coldplayhistory volunteered is all. No idea how that plays out.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;13067958*
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-cooler-master-690-club-1458.html#post12869388
> 
> Can I please be finally added?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


done. Lol


----------



## M00NIE

New pics, had the pc completely apart and forgot to put the ram in be4 taking the shots
















My Vertex 3 comes tomorrow, week after that new sound card. Going to replace my Xigmatek fans with the be quite silent wings, fell in love with them. And a second 460 is on the list to.


----------



## illidan

epic thread, epic case


----------



## Infrabasse

That sabertooth looks awesome.
Bit dissapointed not to see some mdpc-x combat green thrown in there though


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


done. Lol


Thanks


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


That sabertooth looks awesome.
Bit dissapointed not to see some mdpc-x combat green thrown in there though


I plan on sleeving when I get a new modular PSU around the same time as a second 460 or 1 580.

Your designs look amazing btw, good luck with the build will be following


----------



## coelacanth

Sweet build, M00NIE!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Got a question for you guys







On the CM 690 II, how do you pull out the chrome strips from the front and top panels? I'm wanting to paint them green but gotta get them out first! Haven't been able to figure it out yet.

EDIT: Nvm







You need a small flat head screwdriver to push the black plastic clips out that are holding it in place. Easy once you know how!


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Sweet build, M00NIE!


Thanks


----------



## Kryston88

Hey,

i am new here, hope this is the right place for my Questions.

But first at all i tell you sth about my case.

Front Fan: 1x Blue Stock 140mm Intake
Bottom Fan: 1x Black Stock 140mm Fan Intake
Top Fan: 2x Coolink SWiF2 120mm Fan Exhaust
Back Fan: 1x Coolink SWiF2 120mm Fan Exhaust

The Cpu Fan is Blowing air to the back fan.

So air comes in in the front goes via CPU cooler to the back, i think thats ok isn't it?!

So, now i have some questions, on the left side of the case, there is place for an additional fan and i have one stock fan left (120mm). Should i take it as exhaust or intake? Btw it would be the lower one of these two windows.

Second Question, on the right side there is a space for a 80mm cooler left, this one could blow on the back side of the cpu, could this lower my cpu temps? If yes, would it be better to take as intake or exhaust?

Furthermore, i am planning to buy a Fan controller, and i am not sure which fans i should controll by the controller and which fans by the mainboard, ofc the cpu fan is controlled by the mainboard but what about the rest of the fans? Or doesn't it make any difference?

Greetz


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryston88;13085878*
> So, now i have some questions, on the left side of the case, there is place for an additional fan and i have one stock fan left (120mm). Should i take it as exhaust or intake? Btw it would be the lower one of these two windows.


Don't put in a side fan, it just messes up your entire airflow. My temps with two side fans were always higher than without fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryston88;13085878*
> Second Question, on the right side there is a space for a 80mm cooler left, this one could blow on the back side of the cpu, could this lower my cpu temps? If yes, would it be better to take as intake or exhaust?


Also kinda pointless. I've tried intake and exhaust, didn't change a thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryston88;13085878*
> Furthermore, i am planning to buy a Fan controller, and i am not sure which fans i should controll by the controller and which fans by the mainboard, ofc the cpu fan is controlled by the mainboard but what about the rest of the fans? Or doesn't it make any difference?


I've got the NZXT Sentry 2 (5 channels) and I've hooked up all my case fans - (2x top exhaust, 2x front intake, 1x rear exhaust). The CPU fans are connected to the motherboard.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryston88;13085878*
> Hey,
> 
> i am new here, hope this is the right place for my Questions.
> 
> But first at all i tell you sth about my case.
> 
> Front Fan: 1x Blue Stock 140mm Intake
> Bottom Fan: 1x Black Stock 140mm Fan Intake
> Top Fan: 2x Coolink SWiF2 120mm Fan Exhaust
> Back Fan: 1x Coolink SWiF2 120mm Fan Exhaust
> 
> The Cpu Fan is Blowing air to the back fan.
> 
> So air comes in in the front goes via CPU cooler to the back, i think thats ok isn't it?!
> 
> So, now i have some questions, on the left side of the case, there is place for an additional fan and i have one stock fan left (120mm). Should i take it as exhaust or intake? Btw it would be the lower one of these two windows.
> 
> Second Question, on the right side there is a space for a 80mm cooler left, this one could blow on the back side of the cpu, could this lower my cpu temps? If yes, would it be better to take as intake or exhaust?
> 
> Furthermore, i am planning to buy a Fan controller, and i am not sure which fans i should controll by the controller and which fans by the mainboard, ofc the cpu fan is controlled by the mainboard but what about the rest of the fans? Or doesn't it make any difference?
> 
> Greetz


You'll need to try the fan on the left side both ways to find out what works best for your hardware configuration. Even in the same case different vid cards, motherboards, cpu heatsinks, and other variables make it impossible predict with any degree of accuracy whether you will get better temps with that side fan as an intake, exhaust, or with no fan at all.

For the most part people find absolutely no difference in temps putting a fan in the panel behind the cpu socket. Again though, you should try it yourself to make sure. And as above you would need to try it both ways.

Leave the cpu fans on the motherboard and let PWM control them. Normally that is easier and more efficient overall. Hook the case fans to the fan controller.


----------



## iSyntac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR;13030748*


I'm in love with your rig...


----------



## Kvjavs

I'm deciding between this case and a few others (HAF912/CM Storm Enforcer and Lian Li PC-9F).

I was wondering if anyone has their case in a positive air pressure configuration, such as the front and top as intake and the one 120mm for exhaust.

If so, what are/were the results? Were you happy?

The model I'm getting won't have the option for side fans on it by the way, will have a window.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


I'm deciding between this case and a few others (HAF912/CM Storm Enforcer and Lian Li PC-9F).

I was wondering if anyone has their case in a positive air pressure configuration, such as the front and top as intake and the one 120mm for exhaust.

If so, what are/were the results? Were you happy?

The model I'm getting won't have the option for side fans on it by the way, will have a window.


I love the case, my fans are set up as like you want. front/bottem/top/side intake. with one fan being exhaust on the rear. on the top intake what was suggested to me by a fourm member and worked great was to block the rearmost top fan spot, and use the forward most spot as an intake. results are amazing on my sig rig.

note that i use a san ace 1011 in my case for the exhaust, and a 1011 on my hyper 212, the rest of the fans are the stock fans that came with the case and some other no name nothing fancy 120/140mm fans. Also you CAN use a side fan and window pannel. the side window that CM sells is the same as the solid pannl xcept the window and the removed the upper fan mounting location. hope this helps


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


I love the case, my fans are set up as like you want. front/bottem/top/side intake. with one fan being exhaust on the rear. on the top intake what was suggested to me by a fourm member and worked great was to block the rearmost top fan spot, and use the forward most spot as an intake. results are amazing on my sig rig.


The main reasoning behind me wanting to do this configuration is because I can get some airflow onto my VRMS and RAM. I feel that the front fan won't do enough justice to get airflow onto those parts due to the distance it's at.

And since there's no holes for a fan on the side panel (I'm getting an edition that comes with a window without mounting sots), I need another form of intake for those components.

I'm a bit confused though, are you saying one fan up top is exhaust, one is intake?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


The main reasoning behind me wanting to do this configuration is because I can get some airflow onto my VRMS and RAM. I feel that the front fan won't do enough justice to get airflow onto those parts due to the distance it's at.

And since there's no holes for a fan on the side panel (I'm getting an edition that comes with a window without mounting sots), I need another form of intake for those components.

I'm a bit confused though, are you saying one fan up top is exhaust, one is intake?


on the top of the case, there are two fans, side by side, and a 3rd fan on the rear of the case. If you have both fans doing intake on the top, and the rear fan doing exhaust you may starve your exhaust fan, causing the case to not vent any of teh hot air out.
If you are getting a CM690II(basic/advanced) with out a side fan I would track down some mesh PCI slot cover's, or jsut remove the solid ones in the case then add a second fanhanging off the back side of the HDD cage.
With this set up youll have some pretty darn cood flow regaurdless of fans used. What bits are you sticking in it?? what CPU cooler and what direction will it flow, this info will help us help you!peace!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


on the top of the case, there are two fans, side by side, and a 3rd fan on the rear of the case. If you have both fans doing intake on the top, and the rear fan doing exhaust you may starve your exhaust fan, causing the case to not vent any of teh hot air out.
If you are getting a CM690II(basic/advanced) with out a side fan I would track down some mesh PCI slot cover's, or jsut remove the solid ones in the case then add a second fanhanging off the back side of the HDD cage.
With this set up youll have some pretty darn cood flow regaurdless of fans used. What bits are you sticking in it?? what CPU cooler and what direction will it flow, this info will help us help you!peace!


I was going to be removing the PCI covers.

I don't know entirely what I'm putting in it right now, but I know it will be an SLI system with GTX 460's. Also I'll be using a Hyper 212+ for my cooling. I was aiming for Intake through the front and 2 top fans, then hope that the air pressure will be enough for it to escape out of the PCI slots along with exhausting through the rear fan.

If I stay with an AMD system I would prefer the top fans to be intake so it can also cool my northbridge if possible.

I might swap the HS for a Noctua low profile one, a Thermalright AXP-140, or a Geminii s. I won't be doing extreme overclocking.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

If you get the case, and set up fans as I have, the only problem I would see is keeping the 2 460's cool lol. your going to want custom fan profiles for them, maby even something spiffy cooling them. I'm very close to going SLI on sig rig, just not thrilled about adding a second heater...i mean nvidia 460 card lol


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13106027*
> If you get the case, and set up fans as I have, the only problem I would see is keeping the 2 460's cool lol. your going to want custom fan profiles for them, maby even something spiffy cooling them. I'm very close to going SLI on sig rig, just not thrilled about adding a second heater...i mean nvidia 460 card lol


I'm not quite concerned about the 460 temps







Mine runs very cool as is.

And yeah I'll have a fan profile set up.


----------



## alancsalt

I found my NB needed a spot fan when not using a stock-type heatsink with fan blowing at mobo which provides air-spill to cool things near the cpu.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13106519*
> I found my NB needed a spot fan when not using a stock-type heatsink with fan blowing at mobo which provides air-spill to cool things near the cpu.


Yeah that was a concern of mine.

I was considering making my own little PCI fan to install on that additional, vertical PCI slot with 2 120mm fans or something to blow on the graphics cards or north bridge.

Or just buying a spot cool.


----------



## awesome_me




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awesome_me;13106879*


Maybe a bit easier


----------



## awesome_me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13106901*
> Maybe a bit easier


thanks dude, i couldnt figure out how to do it lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Click on the little yellow square with what looks like a mountain in it just to the right of the little round blue circle with the chain link to insert the link to an image.


----------



## awesome_me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13106936*
> Click on the little yellow square with what looks like a mountain in it just to the right of the little round blue circle with the chain link to insert the link to an image.


cool thanks, i fixed my first post now


----------



## alancsalt

Just in case yr a visual type learner


----------



## PapaSmurf

Or you are using the advanced editor.


----------



## alancsalt

:ninja:It's a slow afternoon (in Australia) at the 950 club.


----------



## bennieboi6969

thats cos its intel lol


----------



## h7k3r

http://www.myspace.com/i.tch/photos/1408182#%7B%22ImageId%22%3A1408182%7D

have a look at my Work in progress,
can i get in ? who i need to send a message to?


----------



## ComputerGeek485

wow people still use myspace, its been 4 years or so since i've even been to that website.
looks good though


----------



## dusters16

To the guy who wanted all intake fans. Check out this case.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129093

The Antec Lanboy Air is designed to be all intake fans, and the air escapes through the open gaps. I have yet to personally see this, but check out the youtube videos on it. It comes in red, blue, and yellow premade color schemes.


----------



## potitoos

hey does anyone know if random used canned spray paint or a spray gun to paint his case?


----------



## stonedzen

Hey anyone know where I can find a windowed 690 II side panel that actually has stock?

Amazon has a 1 to 3 month backordered....


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stonedzen*


Hey anyone know where I can find a windowed 690 II side panel that actually has stock?

Amazon has a 1 to 3 month backordered....










Try the cooler master parts website.


----------



## stonedzen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuackPot*


Try the cooler master parts website.


found this through a google search, but cant find where to buy it on the website.


----------



## Exean

Does anyone run a Noctua DH14 in their 690 II Advanced case? Looking to upgrade to it from the one in my sig rig.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *potitoos*


hey does anyone know if random used canned spray paint or a spray gun to paint his case?


Both have been used by a number of people. Look in the forum here and you'll find a number of painting guides.


----------



## dominique120

Case just arrived yesterday, finished passing everything at 10 PM








CM 690 II Advanced(no mods)



















Cable Management



















Sorry for bad quality pics (cellphone cam)


----------



## stonedzen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dominique120*


Case just arrived yesterday, finished passing everything at 10 PM








CM 690 II Advanced(no mods)


Where did you get the clear side panel?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stonedzen*


Where did you get the clear side panel?


You can get the case with that side panel or you can order the panel separate from CoolerMaster and some other outlets.


----------



## Exean

I guess I could show my case only got the one side back is somewhat organized no tie offs cuz I didnt have any and too lazy atm to learn how really, just getting used to building computers.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Purnomo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exean;13114261*
> Does anyone run a Noctua DH14 in their 690 II Advanced case? Looking to upgrade to it from the one in my sig rig.


maybe this can answer it :


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## iSyntac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13124246*


How are you liking the A70? What are your temps? I'm debating whether or not to purchase it for an upcoming build...


----------



## SailRabbit

The cooler must be mounted vertically, becuse there is no 90° bracket included.

My X6 1090T at idle 30°
on load maybe max. 37°

But a little bit noisy without the Voltage regulator.


----------



## QuackPot

Is it possible to change the two USB ports on the case to USB3.0 ports?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuackPot*


Is it possible to change the two USB ports on the case to USB3.0 ports?


If you can find a USB 3.0 bracket or drive bay that has the ports in the same orientation then yes. Someone did that to a Storm Scout or an HAF (can't remember which thread now).


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## YawningAngel

How do people find this case? Thinking about getting one.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YawningAngel*


How do people find this case? Thinking about getting one.


Love it. The case is very well thought out and provides plenty of options for cooling. It has a nice paint finish and cable management is very easy. They've improved the overall design of the 690 in the second revision, adding useful stuff like a CPU cutout in the mobo tray (i'm sure it has a more official name than that!), removable HDD cage, e-SATA HDD dock, better power & reset buttons, as well as removing the lip on the mobo tray that always prevented us from being able to close the back panel easily if you had lots of cables going over it!

They are a great looking case with plenty of room inside, whilst not being overly large and bulky to transport like all the full tower cases. We all love our CM 690 cases, hence having such a HUGE club for them!!

EDIT: I should mention that I own both a CM 690 nVidia Edition case as well as a CM 690 II Advanced. I was going to sell the nVidia Edition case but I love it too much to part with it!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

The only thing I don't like about the 692 compared to the original 690 is they took away one of the 5.25" drive bays to add an additional 3.5" I would prefer the five 5.25" bays and five 3.5" bays rather than the four 5.25" and six 3.5's, but that's a personal preference. Everything else is a definite improvement.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

For sure. I don't use a disc drive much these days (just installed Win 7 off a bootable flash drive haha) so it's a non-issue for me personally


----------



## PapaSmurf

I burn a lot of DVD's and CD's so I keep two burners installed so I can alternate them. I also like to have a 120mm fan in the 5.25" drive bays blowing back toward the ram and cpu heatsink so five 5.25" drive bays are a must for me.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Alright, I first posted my case here, and got some good imput for improvments to make..so here they are!

I have removed one of the two fans on the left hand side pannel(the top one I had as an intake), Coverd it with foam for now. getting a window side pannel soon Still have the 80x25mm fan on the right side as an intake. when gaming I see a drop of 1c with it on working on a way to hid him/make him look nicer.
Here are the guts

Blocked the rear most top vent, turned the front top vent into an intake. Changed cooler, MADE custom gromets for less than $2 bucks from hobby lobby and [ame="



]. This is an amazing vid, found it 2-3 night's ago and it worked pretty darn good imo. cleaned up some of the wireing aswell
Feel free to blast away on what I could change around for a better result, cooling or looks wise Thanks!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


For sure. I don't use a disc drive much these days (just installed Win 7 off a bootable flash drive haha) so it's a non-issue for me personally










 I have had an Idea of removing my Optical drive and pluging it in via hard drive hot swap bay on the top of the Advanced version...I havent even checked to see if it would fit..forgot to when case was apart. Might require moding of the top pannel some, but I would just keep the optical drive in the desk, whip it out when/if needed just in case


----------



## Run N. Gun

Please add me officially to the club. Here are a couple of updated pics of my Atomic rig:







edit: Sorry, I didn't realize the links to the photos were broken.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

SEXY!! Burnt ember, or sparkly orange is one of my fave color's. was temped to start to come up with a pain sceeme, but now im sold!! that looks amazing!


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13170276*
> SEXY!! Burnt ember, or sparkly orange is one of my fave color's. was temped to start to come up with a pain sceeme, but now im sold!! that looks amazing!


Thanks! It is actually GM Paint Code 83, or Atomic Orange Metallic.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


I have had an Idea of removing my Optical drive and pluging it in via hard drive hot swap bay on the top of the Advanced version...I havent even checked to see if it would fit..forgot to when case was apart. Might require moding of the top pannel some, but I would just keep the optical drive in the desk, whip it out when/if needed just in case










The connections would fit, but you would need to do a LOT of hacking of the top to be able to get it in there as the slot is too narrow.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun*


Thanks! It is actually GM Paint Code 83, or Atomic Orange Metallic.










 I almost asked if it was the Dodge Neon SRT-4 paint code







good to know looks amazing! glad to see my experiance as a professional mechanic will pay off









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The connections would fit, but you would need to do a LOT of hacking of the top to be able to get it in there as the slot is too narrow.


 I told myself I would not take a hacksaw to this case only to refiberglass it up....looks like I lied to myself...lol I'll do some looking when I pull it apart agin and see if a modded top would work. and It wont realy matter if i have to glass it, I REALY like that color with black highlights!! Thanks papa


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun*


Please add me officially to the club. Here are a couple of updated pics of my Atomic rig:

snip










That color looks really good with the chrome accent dividing it from the black mesh. Nice paintwork.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


I told myself I would not take a hacksaw to this case only to refiberglass it up....looks like I lied to myself...lol I'll do some looking when I pull it apart agin and see if a modded top would work. and It wont realy matter if i have to glass it, I REALY like that color with black highlights!! Thanks papa










If it was me I would pickup some little rubber stick on feet to put on the bottom if the drive and connect it using one of these type adapters. That would probably be easier. I have a couple of them I picked up that I use to work with customer's drives (it works with 2.5" and 3.5" IDE and SATA drives). I've tried it with optical drives, both IDE and SATA and it works quite well. Haven't tried it with BluRay drives yet though. That way you wouldn't need to cut anything.


----------



## black!ce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun*


Please add me officially to the club. Here are a couple of updated pics of my Atomic rig:




















pure awesomeness dude


----------



## SailRabbit

Sweet System ! Like the Paint


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If it was me I would pickup some little rubber stick on feet to put on the bottom if the drive and connect it using one of these type adapters. That would probably be easier. I have a couple of them I picked up that I use to work with customer's drives (it works with 2.5" and 3.5" IDE and SATA drives). I've tried it with optical drives, both IDE and SATA and it works quite well. Haven't tried it with BluRay drives yet though. That way you wouldn't need to cut anything.


 you sir are amazing. I could just leave the CD drive on my desk...And then make a small fiberglass housing for it.....should jsut get an external drive at this rate lol. But i do like puttsing with custom projects







makes me feel better lol


----------



## General_Chris

Add me 2 too







got one also









CM 690 II Advanced unmodded


----------



## alancsalt

For those who want to be added to the club:

Quote:



INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ADDED INTO THE CLUB !!!

To get added, post your pictures in the thread, then PM *iandroo888* the following information:

1) Your Name.
2) Right click on your post number and click "copy link location" and paste it in the PM. [Please make sure it only directs to YOUR single post ONLY !]
3) Please post pictures of your case to prove ownership. Make sure the post has pictures showing your "mods" if you have any and/or if you have an nVidia version otherwise it will be noted as a unmodded case.

P.S. - Please make sure your pictures are resized to about 1024x768.

All in all. Welcome again and have fun
Criteria to join the club : Have a Cooler Master 690 Case !
Rank Determination : There are now 6 ranks in the club. 690 Modded, 690 Unmodded, 690 NVidia Edition, 690 II Modded, 690 II Unmodded, and Undetermined. Modded is, of course, you modded the case. Unmodded, yeah self-explanitory, same for the 690 II lists, and Undetermined is those who have said they have this case, and have not provided a picture OR picture is unclear to determine which rank to be placed in.


----------



## awesome_me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General_Chris*


Add me 2 too








got one also









CM 690 II Advanced unmodded


that's not a cm690 ii advanced... :/


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awesome_me;13171983*
> that's not a cm690 ii advanced... :/


even an *NON* cm 690 owner knows the difference lol


----------



## awesome_me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


even an *NON* cm 690 owner knows the difference lol


i am a cm690 owner lol.. i own a cm690 ii adv thats why i know his isnt, wanna see my cm690 ii adv?









http://www.overclock.net/13106879-post14725.html


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General_Chris*


Add me 2 too







got one also









CM 690 II Advanced unmodded


that sure as hell aint a cm692
you can see from the front drive slots 5x, your side panel, and the top io


----------



## General_Chris

well iam sure it is a CM 690 II Advanced are you guys nuts LOL it even gave me a instruction manual














which sayed and on the original package it sayed CM 690 II Advanced







i just got it like this didnt modded it or smtg ;0 then also ask me why do i have the blue fan on the front aswell??


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General_Chris*


well iam sure it is a CM 690 II Advanced are you guys nuts LOL it even gave me a instruction manual














which sayed and on the original package it sayed CM 690 II Advanced







i just got it like this didnt modded it or smtg ;0 then also ask me why do i have the blue fan on the front aswell??










Your all wrong....Its a CM690 PURE.

Clicky

Can I haz cookie now??


----------



## General_Chris

that pic looks alot like my case just like the usb ports are all the same but wth i still think its a advanced lol


----------



## Infrabasse

The advanced has a hotswap caddie in the roof and 4x 5"1/4.
You don't.


----------



## ComputerGeek485

Looks like it's a pure, good job cooler master on not using the pure in the 360 view (note the 5 5.25" bays in every other picture than the 360 view)


----------



## SailRabbit

Haha Coolermaster FAILS !


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13171341*
> I almost asked if it was the Dodge Neon SRT-4 paint code good to know looks amazing! glad to see my experiance as a professional mechanic will pay off


I'll be the paint mix behind the scenes is pretty much the same. Very nearly identical to the Nissan color too. I have a neighbor with the same color vehicle and my panel next to his car looks identical. My guess is once a paint color is widely accepted by consumers, they sell it to the manufacturers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Free_iPad_click_here.exe;13171351*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That color looks really good with the chrome accent dividing it from the black mesh. Nice paintwork.


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;13171528*
> pure awesomeness dude


Thank you!


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Chris;13173868*
> well iam sure it is a CM 690 II Advanced are you guys nuts LOL it even gave me a instruction manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which sayed and on the original package it sayed CM 690 II Advanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got it like this didnt modded it or smtg ;0 then also ask me why do i have the blue fan on the front aswell??


IT is not an 690 ii its a normal 690


----------



## ComputerGeek485

little late to the game bennieboi.... it is a 690 II, basically the 690 original with a black interior dubbed the 690 II Pure


----------



## bennieboi6969

it is not!!!!!!!! pics to compare


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Google shows absolutely nothing when searching CM 690 2 Pure. There's a CM 690 Pure though and I'm betting that's what your case is. I've got a 690 and a 690 2 Advanced and it's definitely not the latter.


----------



## Infrabasse

CM 690
CM 690 Pure *<--- This* with an added window
CM 690 NVIDIA Edition

CM 690 II
CM 690 II Advanced
CM 690 II Advanced NVIDIA edition
CM 690 II Advanced White

CM 690 II Basic (Asia only)
CM 690 II Plus (Asia only)
CM 690 II Plus NVIDIA edition (Asia only)
CM 690 II Plus White (Asia only)


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13174417*
> Your all wrong....Its a CM690II PURE.
> 
> Clicky
> 
> Can I haz cookie now??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;13178176*
> IT is not an 690 ii its a normal 690


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;13178831*
> it is not!!!!!!!! pics to compare


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;13179281*
> Google shows absolutely nothing when searching CM 690 2 Pure. There's a CM 690 Pure though and I'm betting that's what your case is. I've got a 690 and a 690 2 Advanced and it's definitely not the latter.


You all missed my clicky to the coolermaster website?? Thought I made it easy for you guys lol also i edited the typo i made my mistake.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13174417*
> Your all wrong....Its a CM690II PURE.
> 
> Clicky
> 
> Can I haz cookie now??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13179473*
> You all missed my clicky to the coolermaster website?? Thought I made it easy for you guys lol also i edited the typo i made my mistake.


Nobody is missing the link. We are just able to actually READ it correctly. It's the 690 Pure, not the 690 II Pure. Try listening to people who obviously have better reading and comprehension skills.

ALL of the 690 series have five 5.25" bays and five 3.5" bays. ALL of the 690 II series have four 5.25" bays and six 3.5" bays. It doesn't matter which model within the series, the drive bay configuration stays the same.

And no you can't have a cookie now. You only get carrots to help your eyesight. A new pair of glasses might help as well.

EDIT: Here is a screen grab of the link you posted. Notice it says 690 Pure, not 690 II Pure. Case closed, end of discussion.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13179598*
> Nobody is missing the link. We are just able to actually READ it correctly. It's the 690 Pure, not the 690 II Pure. Try listening to people who obviously have better reading and comprehension skills.
> 
> ALL of the 690 series have five 5.25" bays and five 3.5" bays. ALL of the 690 II series have four 5.25" bays and six 3.5" bays. It doesn't matter which model within the series, the drive bay configuration stays the same.
> 
> And no you can't have a cookie now. You only get carrots to help your eyesight. A new pair of glasses might help as well.


----------



## awesome_me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Your all wrong....Its a CM690II PURE.

Clicky

Can I haz cookie now??










there are no cm 690 ii pure's


----------



## Infrabasse

deleted


----------



## RushMore1205

hey guys, so i made this the other day for another OCN member, got he will be a lucky guy:

for all angles check here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post13181127


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awesome_me*


there are no cm 690 ii pure's


For the last time....it was a typo....I already edited the OP...sorry








Its a 690 Pure. shesh.


----------



## bennieboi6969

Thank you papasmurf


----------



## bennieboi6969

any1 have a cm690 they want to get rid of?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I do need to sell my CM 690 nVidia edition at some point but I'm guessing you're not in New Zealand


----------



## bennieboi6969

not anymore lol over in aus now. i want 1 that i can cut up and destroy and make a half case for underneath mine. nvidia edition= no wont do it to that lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;13186394*
> not anymore lol over in aus now. i want 1 that i can cut up and destroy and make a half case for underneath mine. nvidia edition= no wont do it to that lol


Haha fair enough







I couldn't destroy it either tbh. Too nice for that


----------



## The Muffin Man

Wow, so happy I found this thread XD. Im getting watercooling VERY soon, the rad im going to be using is the XSPC 240mm RX Radiator which is a crazy 63mm thick.im going to need to do some modding to get it to fit, so im thinking about cutting out the bottom 3 HDD racks (dont use them only use the top 2), and probably the floor of the case (only 240mm of it...) Ive measured a couple times now and even if i managed to get the fans to fit ontop of the case (between the mesh and top of the chasis) the rad will still hit the ram... suggestions or will my idea work? (case is the 690 pure)

All help will be GREATLY appreciated!!!







perhaps maybe even some muffins!!


----------



## bennieboi6969

u could cut the top mesh and have fans inside the case with rad ontop like this


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;13181476*
> hey guys, so i made this the other day for another OCN member, got he will be a lucky guy:
> 
> for all angles check here:
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-artisans/953443-rushmore-powder-coating-services-available-ocn-5.html#post13181127


Derek Morgan (Shemar Moore) thinks nothing special of your case...

I do, on the other hand


----------



## dusters16

Lol I had a 690 for sale 2 weeks ago. Oh and im also in the US, shipping would have been a SoaB. But since it wasnt seling, I modded it and gave it to my parents. Ill have it up here soon.


----------



## dusters16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


Derek Morgan (Shemar Moore) thinks nothing special of your case...

I do, on the other hand










Lol.

"these computer modders and the color blue. There has to be a deeper meaning behind this."


----------



## maple_leafs182

Just bought a CM 690 II Advance Nvidia edition yesterday.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Hmm... When I get back from vacation, I might post some pics with my newly ordered sidepanel, so you can all enjoy mine, and I then might be a member of this club


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maple_leafs182;13192429*
> Just bought a CM 690 II Advance Nvidia edition yesterday.


I'm jealous


----------



## TG_bigboss

i just got my CM 690 II Advance Nvidia edition yesterday and its amazing! they really redid this case well. all the pci slots have breathing holes, more fan slots, a bit bigger than the advance. theres more but i cant think of it really i only saw the advance for a bit at a pc store. I plan to maybe mod mine =) from green to copper orange to match my asus GD235hz =) idk yet ill have to see if i like the green when it glows from my led's i ordered.


----------



## rago

Is it possible to instal one 140mm fan at the bottom (just right next to PSU) of CM 690 II?
I did some basic measurements and I'm 99% certain it will fit fine, but lack of info in user manual, or photos of such setup @internetz make me little uncertain.


----------



## PapaSmurf

According to the product spec sheet found on the CoolerMaster website no, only 120mm fans will fit. That doesn't mean that you couldn't enlarge the opening enough to make one fit depending on the size of the PSU you have.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

That location in the case has pre drilled holes to mount a radiator or 120mm fans, How ever the case is extremly mod friendly, so If you realy wanted to put a 140mm fan down there you could. Side note, all but 4 of the fan slots are pre drilled for 120/140mm fans.


----------



## awesome_me

why duh hell am i not added to the club yet?


----------



## alancsalt

Did you follow the instructions on the first page of this thread?

Quote:


> Last edited by iandroo888 : 1 Week Ago at 10:19 AM Reason: Updated roster 04/09/11


----------



## awesome_me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13226660*
> Did you follow the instructions on the first page of this thread?


yeah i did


----------



## alancsalt

Hopefully the next update will not take as long as the last.


----------



## The Muffin Man

Just did some modding on my case







(690 pure) in which i removed the bottom HDD rack (only the left side so far), looks pretty awesome imo. I've done this so I can HOPEFULLY fit a XSPC rx240 rad in the bottom of my case XD. Took me about 5h today to redo all my cable managment and the modding, but I have much more planned when all my stuff gets here







(full custom WC setup, only cpu atm, and 3x Gelid wing 12 blue uv and 2x gelid wing 14 blue uv, with blue uv coolant and tubing on the WC)







. only thing that sucks is that postage is gonna take some time atm in Aus cause of public holidays and weekends atm -.-
I can post a pic of before and after if u guys want, and i will surely try and join the club when ive completed my mods and WC


----------



## lambecrikas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Muffin Man;13226859*
> I can post a pic of before and after if u guys want, and i will surely try and join the club when ive completed my mods and WC


Of course we want


----------



## T-Willi

Sounds like some good modding to do. Soon enough I'll be dremeling out some holes for better cable management. Then a window mod.


----------



## RusAngel




----------



## iSyntac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RusAngel*





Very clean... I like it


----------



## The Muffin Man

Sorry for the late posting of images XD, hopefully this works as ive never used imageshack before, but here it is (before mod, after mod bare, and after mod)
At the moment I have all panels off as im going to watercool soon so I cant be bothered to put em back >









EDIT... that didnt seem to work for hosting the image, tell me if the links work

http://img228.imageshack.us/i/beforemodresized.jpg/
http://img40.imageshack.us/i/aftermodbarerezised.jpg/
http://img269.imageshack.us/i/aftermodrezise.jpg/

Yea, ive done all this so i can HOPEFULLY fit a xspc rx240 rad in the bottom... XD its gonna be CLOSE.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Muffin Man;13236170*
> Sorry for the late posting of images XD, hopefully this works as ive never used imageshack before, but here it is (before mod, after mod bare, and after mod)
> At the moment I have all panels off as im going to watercool soon so I cant be bothered to put em back >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT... that didnt seem to work for hosting the image, tell me if the links work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, ive done all this so i can HOPEFULLY fit a xspc rx240 rad in the bottom... XD its gonna be CLOSE.


That should make them show. Hmm, address bar address does not work, u need to right click on image and "Copy image location" Either click pic box above post and past that in address, or hit reply to see the bbcode used....


----------



## The Muffin Man

hahah thanks







, well what do u think?


----------



## alancsalt

Bit early yet, but keep goin'!
Yeah, fitting a 240 is down to how much room the PSU takes up. You've got a choice mounting it, top or bottom and maybe even both. The bug has bitten. Welcome to the club.


----------



## The Muffin Man




----------



## YaGit(TM)

_beep.. beep_








---








---








---








---


----------



## dogwizzz

white 9700 NT anyone?


----------



## dogwizzz

you can add me


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dogwizzz*


you can add me










If you have not read the first page of this thread about PMing the OP to get added, and what else to do, you probably should.


----------



## BentoKing

I join the club. A greeting from the Canary Islands.


























When you have more time and pulled improved wiring new photos.
Sorry for my English.


----------



## Clawbog

Hello, I'm considering this case for a build and I have a couple questions.
Is it hard to install a RASA 240 kit in the case? Where would I mount the radiator?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;13245299*
> Hello, I'm considering this case for a build and I have a couple questions.
> Is it hard to install a RASA 240 kit in the case? Where would I mount the radiator?


1. get the case. its amazing
2.case is very watercooled friendly.
3.You can mount it in the top of the case, or the bottom, your choice.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13246584*
> 1. get the case. its amazing
> 2.case is very watercooled friendly.
> 3.You can mount it in the top of the case, or the bottom, your choice.


Thanks.


----------



## The Muffin Man

@ Yagit, Are they Gelid Wings UV blue!?
I've ordered some already







cant wait.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Muffin Man;13247723*
> @ Yagit, Are they Gelid Wings UV blue!?
> I've ordered some already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait.


Yes they are.


----------



## veritas-truth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12770954*
> Anyone check out the Rosewill Blackhawk? It's a CM 692 Advanced clone with some additional features including rubber grommets on the cable management holes, 3 removable dual 3.5" drive bays, 2 x 120mm fans in front of the 3.5" bays, and no chrome trim strips.


I've been looking at all the 690s in this thread and there are some really nice ones. Love the ones with the blue mesh and the orange and black themed one. I actually have a Rosewill Blackhawk; I bought the rosewill before I even knew about the 690. I just like a case that has nice smooth and simple lines and that's what I really like about these cases; also the features are just killer on them. I decided to pay homage to the original my case was modeled after


----------



## JaimeG

To those of of you that have painted the inside of your 690, what paint do you think matches the best with the factory black?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Satin Black seems to be one of the best choices. It's has more of a sheen to it than flat black, but still retains the muted tone.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Yes they are.


This








Just got tired of LED fans .. 
nothing special but i Like the ease of cleaning and its really silent


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## GTR Mclaren

that A70 cooler looks good

its silence in the stock rpm ??


----------



## SailRabbit

A little bit noisy without the Voltage regulator.


----------



## TSXmike

older picture... she will be going under the knife in the next few months for a paint job and some other mods


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Prety clean sir!


----------



## seekers4390

yay..... can i join the club too... xD


----------



## YikesItsGood

Will the Coolermaster 690 II Advanced fit a P8P67 PRO (http://bit.ly/kqDkj4) with 2x SLI cards? I haven't fully decided on the card yet, so not sure if that will make too much of a difference. Also looking at how roomy it is with those 2 cards, would something enormous like a Silver Arrow work? Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

That motherboard and two vid cards in SLI will definitely fit into a 692 Adv. From what I can tell a Silver Arrow will fit.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13316074*
> That motherboard and two vid cards in SLI will definitely fit into a 692 Adv. From what I can tell a Silver Arrow will fit.


You would be correct. I currently use a Silver Arrow in the 690IIAD, minor fan fitment issue if mounted east west, atleast with my mobo...no combination of ram +TY-140 will fit, pretty sure it's just my mobo though. 2 of these fit pretty good when I did a test fit for SLI hack.

EDIT:Here is a pic of my case, with a fan hagging off the back of the HDD cage, and one of the 460 GTX's inplace, hard to see with the VGA bracket in but there is plenty of room for 2 cards. Also you can see on my mobo that just the Silver Arrow in East/West with no fan covers 1 and some of the second dimm, with the TY-140 on it covers all the rest of the ram slots, can't put the side pannel on lol


----------



## Maciem

my case


----------



## Heartl3ss

can i mount a 360 Radiator on the back of the CM 690 II advanced? for example the XSPC RX360 rad..


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss*


can i mount a 360 Radiator on the back of the CM 690 II advanced? for example the XSPC RX360 rad..


Not sure you could, There are rad tube holes pre drilled, but I'm not that much into water cooled pc's so I cant help









Calling CM690II modders! I have been planning to mod my CM690IIAD and I have some Idea's I want to run by you. One of the things I want to do is increase how well my fans flow in the case, So I want to replace the poor quality mesh on the frount and top of the case with somthing more free flowing, looks like it should be simple, and I planned on useing Mesh for Car body kitsm (the stuff ricers put in the holes in there bumpers). The holes on that mesh are a larger diamiter and looks like a lot less metal inch per inch compaird to the CM690II mesh. I was going to replace the top,frount,bottom, and the 5.25 bays and the 3.5 bay adpter with mesh(panited of corse). What say you guys? I'll run the other ideas across you later


----------



## alancsalt

You can. Space it out from the back on mounts. Maybe draw it up first to check looks and proportions.

OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery First page has links to individual builds. Lots of CM690 mods here. Good place to ask as the thread is all about WC case mods. (Very neat and tidy ones!)


----------



## ciemnika

Just finished up my build! Here are a couple pics of the case after I finished with cable management. I'd love to get added to the club! I have the 690 Basic. Love it, great case.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

great job on the wire's! I suggest you take that pic to the Ninja Cables thread! looks good!


----------



## ciemnika

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


great job on the wire's! I suggest you take that pic to the Ninja Cables thread! looks good!


Thanks! (And, reposted there.)


----------



## 12Cores

Had this case for 2 1/2 years now, very pleased


----------



## Code-Red

Think its about time I upgrade a few things in my sig rig, including the case. 690 II it is!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code-Red*


Think its about time I upgrade a few things in my sig rig, including the case. 690 II it is!


You wont be sorry


----------



## ejams

Just installed my computer into this case.
Came from Antec 900..

So far it is alright. It's a large amount quieter. And you have an option to turn of the led. I'm just have loads of trouble with cable management in the back.. Inside looks nice and clean. Back can't be closed unless I squish all the wires into the bottom =(

EDIT: The fans are quieter. However the HDD is much louder in this case. You can practically feel it working.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejams;13376068*
> Just installed my computer into this case.
> Came from Antec 900..
> 
> So far it is alright. It's a large amount quieter. And you have an option to turn of the led. I'm just have loads of trouble with cable management in the back.. Inside looks nice and clean. Back can't be closed unless I squish all the wires into the bottom =(
> 
> EDIT: The fans are quieter. However the HDD is much louder in this case. You can practically feel it working.


That sucks your having some minor problems with your case. I have some questions for you. First, can you snap a few pics of your wire's from both sides of the case? I had a issue or two when I first did my case that made it so the side pannel wouldnt close..zip tie's fixed it Along time ago I found a nifty little trick for HDD noise. Use felt washer's on the mounting screw/thinggys.


----------



## dusters16

What also helps is these 1 inch square zip tie holders that stick on one side.

http://www.amazon.com/Zip-Tie-Mount-25-Pack/dp/B000BSJHLE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304518432&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Zip Tie Mount, 1/2 X 1/2, 25 Pack: Electronics[/URL]

I bought mine from Home Depot, I think I bought a pack of 10 for around a dollar.

While youre at it, buy the zip ties.

One last thing. You could also use twisty ties, you know, like the ones that hold Action Figures in their boxes. Not the kind used at grocery stores.


----------



## ejams

Unfortunately the only camera I can use is broken now(my cell phone







) but I think being up till 4:30am putting it together is probable cause.

I'll clean it up next time I'm off work lol.

PLUSSS.. The hard drive is the same volume of my brothers in his screw mount case. So it's probably the quiet fans making it seem louder.


----------



## OrangeFluffy

quick question! is it possible to remove the top hdd rack?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeFluffy*


quick question! is it possible to remove the top hdd rack?


Depends on which case you have. On the 692 series yes. On the original 690 series you have to cut the rivets out and remove the entire 3.5" cage.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ejams*


Just installed my computer into this case.
Came from Antec 900..

So far it is alright. It's a large amount quieter. And you have an option to turn of the led. I'm just have loads of trouble with cable management in the back.. Inside looks nice and clean. Back can't be closed unless I squish all the wires into the bottom =(

EDIT: The fans are quieter. However the HDD is much louder in this case. You can practically feel it working.


The trick with cable management is to spread out the cables as much as possible so they don't overlap. The use of zip ties and even duct tape can help a lot to keep the cables organized so they don't overlap and allow the side panel to fit easier.


----------



## OrangeFluffy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Depends on which case you have. On the 692 series yes. On the original 690 series you have to cut the rivets out and remove the entire 3.5" cage.


thank you very much! ^___^ ,V,, im going to get this case for my new build!








btw! i wanna join this club!!! add me! thanks


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Not sure you could, There are rad tube holes pre drilled, but I'm not that much into water cooled pc's so I cant help









Calling CM690II modders! I have been planning to mod my CM690IIAD and I have some Idea's I want to run by you. One of the things I want to do is increase how well my fans flow in the case, So I want to replace the poor quality mesh on the frount and top of the case with somthing more free flowing, looks like it should be simple, and I planned on useing Mesh for Car body kitsm (the stuff ricers put in the holes in there bumpers). The holes on that mesh are a larger diamiter and looks like a lot less metal inch per inch compaird to the CM690II mesh. I was going to replace the top,frount,bottom, and the 5.25 bays and the 3.5 bay adpter with mesh(panited of corse). What say you guys? I'll run the other ideas across you later










Do it. I hate that mesh too so I bought some of the AC Ryan stuff and have done the front panel so far. I don't use disc drives for pretty much anything these days so I used a solid sheet of mesh for the front. Looks great but I need to work out how to bend it into the nice curves without having proper bending tools haha.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;13395454*
> Do it. I hate that mesh too so I bought some of the AC Ryan stuff and have done the front panel so far. I don't use disc drives for pretty much anything these days so I used a solid sheet of mesh for the front. Looks great but I need to work out how to bend it into the nice curves without having proper bending tools haha.


Find a piece of pipe that is the same diameter as the bend you want to make, then fold the mesh over it. You can put some masking or duct tape over the pipe to prevent scratches. What I normally do if I don't have a jig setup for it is lay the mesh down on a table or other work surface, lay the pipe on top of it in the correct place, then pull the mesh up around the pipe to the correct angle.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

The only thing that I'm stuck on really is that the mesh has to be folded down by a cm or two on each side so that it can slot back into the front panel. I'd have to cut the pipe down to be equal to the width of the mesh and then try to find some way of securing it so I can bend the mesh safely. (Does seem to require a lot of force, although I'm no body builder haha)


----------



## PapaSmurf

That does make it more difficult. You will need to notch the edge in the bend to keep it from bulging..


----------



## yomama07024

where do you guys hide your power supply cables?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yomama07024;13408659*
> where do you guys hide your power supply cables?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13408696*
> Behind the motherboard tray.


One of the great things about the case - and zipties - is that you can lash your cables tightly to the back of the mobo tray, using the various little notches in the tray that are provided for that purpose. So side panel will bulge a little less.


----------



## ticallista

Tried to keep things tidy and simple







.


----------



## yomama07024

is it possible to organize the power supply cables and make it look nice with a non-modular power supply?


----------



## Paranoia

Awesome rig man....very clean....cleanest 690ii Ive seen Great job









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ticallista*


Tried to keep things tidy and simple







.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes it is. It just takes a bit more work. The trick is to route the cables so that you don't have any of them overlapping each other, or as few as possible.


----------



## ticallista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paranoia*


Awesome rig man....very clean....cleanest 690ii Ive seen Great job










Cheers dude







.


----------



## yomama07024

what is that red sata connector for that comes connected in the case?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yomama07024*


what is that red sata connector for that comes connected in the case?


If it's the standard 690 II it's the front I/O panel E-SATA port. If it's the 690 II Advanced it's either that or the X-Dock at the top of the case.


----------



## yomama07024

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If it's the standard 690 II it's the front I/O panel E-SATA port. If it's the 690 II Advanced it's either that or the X-Dock at the top of the case.


ohhhh ok lol that makes a lot of sense. it IS the e-sata port


----------



## ejams

So I've fixed the HDD problem.. I pushed the molding off the screw a little and the screws were vibrating on the cage. I made sure the molding covered the screw this time.

Still liking the performance. It's silence makes me want to get a new CPU cooler and video card to keep it down all the time lol


----------



## Infrabasse

Awesome looking build ticallista !
Do you have a worklog somewhere? I'm curious as to how you handled the 5.25" hiding plate and the horizontal plate over the psu.

Looks soo clean !


----------



## M00NIE

Installed new sound card so had to get the pc out of its hole, snapped a couple shots with my phone so not that great quality





































old post with better quality here


----------



## ticallista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Awesome looking build ticallista !
Do you have a worklog somewhere? I'm curious as to how you handled the 5.25" hiding plate and the horizontal plate over the psu.

Looks soo clean !


Thanks Infrabasse.

To be honest it was very simple. No worklog unfortunately. It was just a lazy weekend project haha.

I started off by using cardboards cutouts and testing them on the case. My base measurements were 18.5cm x 14cm for the 5.25" bays and 32.5cm x 15.5cm for the PSU plate. This will probably be a bit different for you.

Then I ordered solid, matte black perspex sheets (4.5mm thick for PSU plate and 2.5mm for 5.25" bays). I intentionally had the cutouts about 1 or 2mm more than the actual size just to be safe. Then I proceeded to test it, sand it down, test it again, sand it down further, until it fitted perfectly.

The 5.25" bays cover is just taped on while the PSU plate is just sitting on the PSU with 1mm rubber spacers underneath. If you get it to fit perfectly, it's not gonna move







. You'll need to remove the HD cage first, lay the PSU cover, then put the HD cage back. The cage basically acts as a clamp for the cover.

And great cable management m00nie!


----------



## Infrabasse

Thanks Ticallista, I'll probably look into doing this once I'm done building my NAS.

M00nie
When I first saw the sabertooth pictures (in press releases and reviews) I was a bit dubious as to it's looks but now that I've seen it inside a couple builds I can really appreciate it. It makes builds look so clean, and although I haven't seen it done yet, one could probably paint the cover for a special color scheme. 
Love it M00nie, cable management is perfect.


----------



## M00NIE

Thanks for the comments, I hadn't considered that you could paint the cover should be cool to see someone create something unique.

I plan to sleeve everything when I get a new PSU + Graphics card but wont be for some time.

@ ticallista don't be surprised if you check back in a week or two to see I've stolen you design







looks awesome.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quick question M00nie: Howcome is the inside of your 5.25" cage not black? I don't remember my 690 II advanced cage being bare metal. Or maybe it is and then I need to paint it


----------



## M00NIE

its this - I replaced the stock fan with the same as I have rear exhaust, used to need it when I had large amount of hard drives in raid, but now just used as a fresh air intake


----------



## lee_hacken

can I install the H70 with if I have two 140mm side fan?


----------



## athlon 64

here , i was cleaning my desk a little bit soo i made some pictures , i did the sidepannel myself


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13416365*


tell me something , witch are those orange fans? and where did you put ypurs psu cabels , i see i"t s a non modular one , i have a corsair tx650 and really , when i put it all together there is allvays about ten cables i just cant push in the back of the case soo thay remain n the front , where did you put them?


----------



## SailRabbit

All Cables behind the Backplate







The side part could be difficult to close but it fits.

That are Sickleflows from Coolermaster - but they are not recommended to noisy at Full Speed









Sorry about my bad english


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13416477*
> All Cables behind the Backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side part could be difficult to close but it fits.
> 
> That are Sickleflows from Coolermaster - but they are not recommended to noisy at Full Speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about my bad english


soo you suceeded to push all of them in behind? , could you please hit a cable manegment pic ?


----------



## Infrabasse

Here's my messy backside, using stupidly long sata cables.
And it still closes


----------



## SailRabbit

Here you have the chaos, the side wall even went relatively easily to


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13416919*
> 
> 
> Here you have the chaos, the side wall even went relatively easily to


tnx for a pic , i"m gonno try to push my cabels into the back


----------



## SailRabbit

Good Luck You gonna Need It








__________________________
BTW can I Join the 690II Club







and join the CableManagment "Club" ?


----------



## yomama07024

what is that digital number on the motherboard? it says 30 in some of the pictures


----------



## psycow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yomama07024;13418682*
> what is that digital number on the motherboard? it says 30 in some of the pictures


motherboard debug codes


----------



## yomama07024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycow;13418750*
> motherboard debug codes


that comes with some motherboards?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes it does, especially higher end boards.


----------



## yomama07024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13418917*
> Yes it does, especially higher end boards.


is the p8p67 considered a high end board, or not really?
can you give me an example of one please?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's a fairly good board, for an Asus. The Deluxe one has it, but not the Pro or other models that I know of. Asus calls it Q-Code.

I haven't looked at SB boards so I really have no idea which ones have it other than that one. Biostar and AsRock do have at least some models with it, but I have no ideas which specific ones.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yomama07024;13418682*
> what is that digital number on the motherboard? it says 30 in some of the pictures


that is the debugger , it says 30 when i wake up computer from sleep , and i havent shut it down for few months , i put it on sleep only.

(Sorry for my bad english xd)


----------



## SailRabbit

Quote:


> (Sorry for my bad english xd)


Thats the reason, i only post pictures


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Hi i got a question about the 690 II+ im looking to upgrade to either this or a storm scout what are the temps like? + how is the airflow? because my gtx560 dumps most of it's heat inside the case


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13427259*
> 
> 
> Thats the reason, i only post pictures


tell me are those coolermaster fans really good? for now the best fan i ever had was nanoxia fx12 , i still have it on my cpu cooler , but i see thoose coolermaster fans have 9 blades , soo do thay push a lot of air? and would 3 of them be a good choice for a 360mm radiator?? btw do you know maybee is it possible to make debugger on asrock boards show cpu temp?


----------



## SailRabbit

I think this is not possible to show the CPU Temp on the debbuger..

And If You want a Silent Watercooling i not prefere the Coolermaster at 12V they are to noisy. But they push a lot of Air into the Case


----------



## Infrabasse

One of the best fans you can find for a rad would be the Scythe Gently Typhoon. It comes in different rpm versions


----------



## dusters16

Those cooler master r4 series fans (9 blades) are nice, a little loud at full speed though.

My local Microcenter usually has them on sale for $6.

Just get a fan controller, that way when you aren't gaming, the fans can be set at a lower speed, thus a lower dbi


----------



## PapaSmurf

The CoolerMaster BladeMaster fans are better for Rads and Heatsinks than the R4's as they have higher static pressure which is what forces the air through the fins. Some people find them a bit too noisy at full speed, but drop them down to about 1,800 rpms and they still cool well and are quieter.


----------



## SailRabbit

My Asrock 870 Extreme 3 has an Intern Fan Controll, and if i put the fanspeed to 1 i can hear the Sickleflows, they are not quiet!


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*


My Asrock 870 Extreme 3 has an Intern Fan Controll, and if i put the fanspeed to 1 i can hear the Sickleflows, they are not quiet!


then i"m not buying them ,my nanoxia fx12 is noiseless up to 1300rpm , absolutley no sounds , up tp 1700 you can hear it a bit and at 2000 i"t is loud , soo it is an awsome fan i just don"t know why didn"t thay put 9 blades on it -.-


----------



## SailRabbit

Great choice, the YateLoon Red Fans look nice, and should be quiet


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13437659*
> Great choice, the YateLoon Red Fans look nice, and should be quiet


well talking about yateloon fans , those are the fans i get with a EK complete watercooling kit , and i have been thinking about are thay any good? or i should change them when i get the kit , check out.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-supreme-lt-360.html


----------



## The Muffin Man

Hey guys, just got all my WC stuff







and my Gelid Wings a couple weeks ago. Just spent the last 5 hours modding my case







now has a nice hole in the bottom usually where the HDD rack is, and bent up the lip that holds the front fan for the 690 allowing me to JUST fit in the rx240 with my 750 evo blue PSU, no time for pics atm , but will surly upload em once im finished and have time to take them. Tomorrow I will be trying to install it all XD, hopefully all goes well, will keep you posted


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *athlon 64*


well talking about yateloon fans , those are the fans i get with a EK complete watercooling kit , and i have been thinking about are thay any good? or i should change them when i get the kit , check out.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ki...me-lt-360.html


They are some of the best rad fans you can get. The D12SH-12's have excellent static pressure to go along with their high CFM so they can really push a lot of air thru a rad. You can run them on a fan controller to slow them down a bit if the noise is a bit too loud for your tastes. The only problem with them is they have sleeve bearings so you need to remove the label and rubber plug beneath it and put several drops of a good lubricant like 3 in 1 Motor Oil in the blue bottle to make sure the bearing doesn't dry out if you run it blowing up and down instead of side to side.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

picked up my CM 690 II advanced couple of hours ago once this CC is done i will re-do my cables and take some pics

only problem i cant put a fan on the top side panel cause of my CM hyper 212+ its too big


----------



## PapaSmurf

And it wouldn't do anything except make noise if you could mount one there. All it would do i bounce air off of the top of the heatsink and wouldn't affect temps at all. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Kvjavs

Is it possible to zip tie a 200mm fan on the front? Also, how are northbridge/mosfet temperatures with this case when there aren't side fan installed, with an H50/70 or Kuhler 620?

I'm debating between this case and the HAF922. I'm leaning the HAF922 due to the 3 200mm fans I can have installed, but aesthetically I like this case more. I'm just afraid of the airflow not being sufficient in comparison, also the noise if I was to load it up with fans and how they'd compare to the 200mms on the HAF922.

tl;dr I want this case but not sure if I'm completely convinced.


----------



## noswear999

I have one. No mod CM 690 II.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13449558*
> Is it possible to zip tie a 200mm fan on the front? Also, how are northbridge/mosfet temperatures with this case when there aren't side fan installed, with an H50/70 or Kuhler 620?
> 
> I'm debating between this case and the HAF922. I'm leaning the HAF922 due to the 3 200mm fans I can have installed, but aesthetically I like this case more. I'm just afraid of the airflow not being sufficient in comparison, also the noise if I was to load it up with fans and how they'd compare to the 200mms on the HAF922.
> 
> tl;dr I want this case but not sure if I'm completely convinced.


I chose this case over the HAF case's. With this case it has 120mm mounts in all but 2 locations, this is optimal for playing the noise/flow balancing act. There are TONS of 120mm fans in every color and flavor you could want. Not so much with the 140mm+ fans, when you get to 200mm+ the pickin's is slim at best. The 690IIAD/B has enough fan mounting locations you can get crazy with how you want to do airlfow. I would go for the 690. I'm very happy with all my temps in this case.

When going to a hybrid water loop your going to take a slight hit on NB and MOSFET temps. You could try mounting the cooler as a top intake set up, with rear exhaust. or mount the cooler at the rear exhaust point with top intake. realyy depends on what OC you plan to hit.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


I chose this case over the HAF case's. With this case it has 120mm mounts in all but 2 locations, this is optimal for playing the noise/flow balancing act. There are TONS of 120mm fans in every color and flavor you could want. Not so much with the 140mm+ fans, when you get to 200mm+ the pickin's is slim at best. The 690IIAD/B has enough fan mounting locations you can get crazy with how you want to do airlfow. I would go for the 690. I'm very happy with all my temps in this case.

When going to a hybrid water loop your going to take a slight hit on NB and MOSFET temps. You could try mounting the cooler as a top intake set up, with rear exhaust. or mount the cooler at the rear exhaust point with top intake. realyy depends on what OC you plan to hit.


Yeah that's another reason I been considering this over the HAF, due to the fact that the 120/140mm fans are cheaper to replace if one dies, and theres more variety and the form factor doesnt vary per fan.

Like how most 200mm fans wont fit without zip ties.

What temps are you getting on your northbridge?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

idle is at room temp, under full load I havent seen past 32c. ambiants are about 24c.


----------



## The Muffin Man

Just installed my First WC loop





















. Had to mod the case quite a bit to allow for the RX 240 rad at the bottom of the case, which included removing the HDD racks and bending back the lip at the front of the case to allow the front 120mm fan to sit on, and cut out a chunk of the bottom so that there is fresh air for the rad. 
Specs for liquid cooling:
EK Supreme HF Nickel Copper
XSPC RX 240 rad
Laing MCP355 Pump with xspc top 
EK Multi Option 150 Advanced
Feser One UV Blue coolant and Feser UV Blue tubing
Gelid Wing 12's UV blue

Planning to OC to 4ghz 24/7 when i have the time







.

The pics were taken while leak testing... so ignore the paper towels >









Hopefully these links work, tell me if they dont.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/leaktest1.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/861/leaktest2.jpg/


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Muffin Man*


Hopefully these links work, tell me if they dont.


They work just fine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Muffin Man*


----------



## vcm_01

Two pictures I took after finishing the sleeving and cutting out the front honeycombs.

 

Still working on the cable management, though.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

ok i have acouple of questions i want to install 2 120mm fans at the front picked out these
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11128 how could i connect both to the on/off led switch. Also im only running a micro board so its looking messy inside + the dvd drive ribbon how can i make that look nicer?


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


ok i have acouple of questions i want to install 2 120mm fans at the front picked out these
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11128 how could i connect both to the on/off led switch. Also im only running a micro board so its looking messy inside + the dvd drive ribbon how can i make that look nicer?


Use the cable management options the 690 II offers you and sleeve the visible cables. If the ribbon cable bothers you, there are two options: Either get a SATA drive (which just eliminates ribbon cables altogether) or get a round IDE cable.

Maybe you could also take a picture, it's easier to help that way...


----------



## athlon 64

i suceeded pushing all of my non modular tx650 cables in to the back of the case , i moved my gtx285 2 slots down and i"ve put a fan on theback of my hdd cage , i didn"t know there where holes made for putting the fan in there , i expected lower gpu temps but it didn"t happend ,altought ma hdd temps are lower because the fan is preventing my gpu from pushing hot air to my hdd.


----------



## Tempest001

Does this case have dust filters? if so, are they easily accessible?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yes and yes







I binned mine as I live in a relatively dust free environment so I could be wrong on the placement, but the CM 690 had them in the front and bottom of the case and the CM 690 2 also has them in the front and bottom too.


----------



## The Muffin Man

Yea, they do work but they also restrict quite a bit of airflow, as do the plastic mesh things which look cool? (is that their point?) which many people, including myself have removed for better airflow. I also removed all the filters due to airflow restrictions, and im quite happy to clean out any dust that gathers anyways, if there is any







. On the 690 the 5.25" covers have a "foam" insert that acts as the filter, pretty easy to remove if you bend back the little tabs that keep them inplace, and there is a filter on the bottom that is infront of the psu for a fan that can be installed screwless?? it was too close to my psu so a fan wouldnt have fit anyways... but there is another filter on the front 120mm fan thats really good, so ive kept that in until recently where i needed to remove the fan for space for my radiator. Hope this helps


----------



## SailRabbit

How to remove the Top Dustfilter ? I think its looks better without Dustfilters!


----------



## ticallista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*


How to remove the Top Dustfilter ? I think its looks better without Dustfilters!


Pretty easy actually. See how the metal mesh is held in place by the folded bits? Just fold them back and slightly separate the metal mesh from the top panel. Then you just slide the filter out.

Alternatively, you can just try and tug the filter out. It's not securely fixed to the top panel.


----------



## SailRabbit

Cool that was very easy









Now wait for my Adapters for the Top Panel Fans









Front Panel Dust Filter Remove or Not ??

Greetz 
Sailrabbit


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I dunno, I'd prefer the dust to be caught in a filter rather than sucked into my computer....


----------



## ticallista

I'd leave the front one on because it is for air intake.


----------



## Eaglake

just bought this for my bubbles


----------



## General_Chris

its kind off a bit pity that theres no CM 690 II Pure club







but WTH why did my case came in an CM690 II Advanced then??


----------



## SailRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13476547*
> just bought this for my bubbles
> ...


There is no PSU


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13474499*
> I dunno, I'd prefer the dust to be caught in a filter rather than sucked into my computer....


I agree. It makes it so much easier to clean the system that way. A minute or so with a vacuum and you're ready to go. The slight loss of airflow from the filters doesn't amount to squat anyway unless you don't clean them.


----------



## CHWIST

My CM 690


----------



## wonderlust

Lol good to see someone else fit casters to a CM690!


----------



## SailRabbit

Extra PSU Fan FTW


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13479663*
> There is no PSU










ohh yes, this happened doing CC
as well there isn't gpu neither


----------



## SailRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13489943*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh yes, this happened doing CC
> as well there isn't gpu neither


Now thats Annoying !!!









Can anyone explain how to do a stealth mod takes place at the drive-panel?

Edit :



Stealth Mod FTW !!!!


----------



## mm67

My CM 690 II Advanced build:


----------



## dusters16

I stealthed my Antec 1200 along with the family's cm690. You can check out mine in the link to my build thats in my sig, its the last 2 pictures. I still need to get pictures up of the family's modded cm 690.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4g


----------



## silentlooker

Wow a lot of great pictures here, some talented people here doing mods of the case. I have CM 690 case no mods currently(will post picture once i get my camera out). I do have one question for those that have cm 690 case, what right side fan are you using? I haven't found CM fan made specific for this case and normal 80x80x10 is kind of hard to mount being it's not normal fan cage.


----------



## dusters16

The one behind the cpu? It is an 80x80x15. I'm pretty sure performancepcs.com had them. My friend who sold me his 690 bought the little fan at Fry's or Microcenter they are two somewhat local, big computer stores. Like Best Buy, but WAY better selection and prices.


----------



## silentlooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;13498209*
> The one behind the cpu? It is an 80x80x15. I'm pretty sure performancepcs.com had them. My friend who sold me his 690 bought the little fan at Fry's or Microcenter they are two somewhat local, big computer stores. Like Best Buy, but WAY better selection and prices.


Thank you for the size info, how do you actually mount it? It appears the bottom is supposed to be inserted so the top can screw in. With standard 80x15 fan that is not possible. Is modding needed of case or fan to accomplish that?

TIA


----------



## dusters16

There shouldn't be any modding required for the case, maybe the fan if it doesnt have open corners.. I know someone has a picture of theirs with a 80x15 behind there cpu. Shoot theres probably some dedicated threads here at overclock.net. You could also do a google image search to get a better visual of it

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=394&zenid=e4e4814315a10b5b64a83c695b5a8b04

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10409&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## destinyair

:gunner:CM690II Club Thailabd:gunner2:


----------



## 3nter

*^
^
^
Wow Wow ei ei*


----------



## argiris3

View attachment 210511


View attachment 210512


View attachment 210513


View attachment 210514


View attachment 210515

thats mine


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *argiris3;13500439*
> View attachment 210515
> 
> thats mine


Looks good on the outside, I'd really work on the inside though, if I were you. Some cable management and some sleeving...


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## racecar56

My main rig.
What a mess.


----------



## dusters16

After you clean up that mess, take out the bottom hdd cage. Its blocking airflow, and its not being used. You could either sleeve your multicolored rats nest, our use heatshrink, or electrical tape. Whichever is cheapest/easiest for you. I would also get all the same color sata cables. The audio cable going to the mobo can be wrapped with electrical tape, tends to look a little better than just a zip tie/twisty tie..

Is that an esata bracket on the side? If you dont use it, take it out.

Also, correct me if I'm wrong but, do ram sticks on an amd board need to be in every other slot if its dual channel? Intel boards need to be in slots 0/2 or 1/3 to have dual channel running.

Last thing. The sata cable going to the optical drive, could that be reworked to go one more slot higher? The end that us near the optical drive itself. That sata power cable too, do you want the last power connectors hanging there? Or could you just use the end connector on the optical drive and put the rest of the cable behind the mobo tray/5.25 cage?

Edit: use your mobo fan connectors instead of molex, the mobo will control fan speed based on set parameters, instead of being on 100% full blast. The slower the fan, the quieter it well be


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;13502584*
> After you clean up that mess, take out the bottom hdd cage. Its blocking airflow, and its not being used.
> 
> I may do that.
> 
> You could either sleeve your multicolored rats nest, our use heatshrink, or electrical tape. Whichever is cheapest/easiest for you. I would also get all the same color sata cables.
> 
> I think I can get a hold of some long black SATA cables.
> 
> The audio cable going to the mobo can be wrapped with electrical tape, tends to look a little better than just a zip tie/twisty tie..
> 
> I like the idea.
> 
> Is that an esata bracket on the side? If you dont use it, take it out.
> 
> Yes. I use it.
> 
> Also, correct me if I'm wrong but, do ram sticks on an amd board need to be in every other slot if its dual channel? Intel boards need to be in slots 0/2 or 1/3 to have dual channel running.
> 
> Half of my RAM slots are blue, the other half is white.
> 
> Last thing. The sata cable going to the optical drive, could that be reworked to go one more slot higher?
> 
> That was because that is a reused cable from my former MSI mobo. If I get those previously mentioned SATA cables, this shouldn't be an issue anymore as it will be hidden much better.
> 
> That sata power cable too, do you want the last power connectors hanging there? Or could you just use the end connector on the optical drive and put the rest of the cable behind the mobo tray/5.25 cage?
> 
> I like the idea.


The horrible mess in between the PSU and the HDD cage is because I use a hack to keep my front 120mm fan from being too noisy. It's a Zalman Fanmate2 that I got from my CPU cooler. I want to keep the fan because my HDDs run rather hot both to the touch and reported by the sensor without it.

EDIT again: My fan's cable is short and the nearest fan header is broken, it doesn't spin any fans but it does give RPM readings, so no, I cannot use that fan header. My crumby motherboard probably won't let me control it, anyway. Stupid piece of junk.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racecar56;13502197*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main rig.
> What a mess.


Can I recommend the sauce for the spaghetti?









Get a fan controller and make it look like mine to an extent minus the rubber grommets which I was lucky to get.


----------



## SailRabbit

Where do you get the these Rubber grommets ???


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13504040*
> Where do you get the these Rubber grommets ???


Can't get them anymore from what I know and was the last to get them - sorry about that.


----------



## SailRabbit

Argh, Love the clean Look.

But remove your HDD Cages


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13504102*
> Argh, Love the clean Look.
> 
> But remove your HDD Cages


Nope, with my setup it makes NO CPU temp difference so why keep it off?









Besides I like that 120mm fan on the Hard drive cage - does justice for the graphics card temps.

And I did try a fan on the bottom blowing upwards and made the temps worse as I thought it would.


----------



## SailRabbit

It looks a little bit cleaner







But your choise!

I want some rubber grommets NOW !!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*


It looks a little bit cleaner







But your choise!

I want some rubber grommets NOW !!!!

















I gain the use of the 120mm fan mount on the hard drive cage in which gives me a more solid front to rear airflow which helps the GPU temps some.

I'll sell you mine for $100.00 each - lol! j/k


----------



## SailRabbit

If you get better Temps then its okay









Your Mobo looks a little bit small







Is that ATX ?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*


Your Mobo looks a little bit small







Is that ATX ?


Full sizs ATX is 305mmx244mm, the DS3R is 305mmx210mm.
I'm not sure if the far right mounting holes are standard ATX though.

source: formfactors.org


----------



## racecar56

Much better. I'd better not spam with too many images here. O_O
I might work on the ugly audio cable later. Also, I'll also be editing this post if I make a new picture.

EDIT: New picture; I cleaned up more. Still gotta fix the audio cable.


----------



## XBootneck

First off hello everyone. I have a 690 Advance II and have searched the internet but keep finding conflicting answers. Does anyone know if the Thermalrite Archon will fit (No fan on side panel). The mobo is an Asus P8P67 Pro with a i7 2600k. I want to use the computer for video / photo editing and was recommended the Archon as a quiet cooler. Any other suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Infrabasse

If the Archon is indeed 170mm tall, then I don't think it'll fit as I believe the CM690 II can only take 160mm tall heatsinks.

edit, my bad:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


The 690 can take a 176mm tall cooler,the 690II is wider and can fit a 177mm tall cooler.
This is of course without a fan on the side panel.


----------



## XBootneck

Damn, thanks for the info. Looks like I will have to search for another cpu cooler then.


----------



## dusters16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racecar56*










Much better. I'd better not spam with too many images here. O_O
I might work on the ugly audio cable later. Also, I'll also be editing this post if I make a new picture.



Damn! Thats a lot better! I guess the spaghetti sauce isn't needed.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*


If you get better Temps then its okay









Your Mobo looks a little bit small







Is that ATX ?


It better be okay.
















The mobo IS an ATX. I think that the Hyper 212 + with the extra fan makes that board seem smaller yet IMO.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XBootneck*


First off hello everyone. I have a 690 Advance II and have searched the internet but keep finding conflicting answers. Does anyone know if the Thermalrite Archon will fit (No fan on side panel). The mobo is an Asus P8P67 Pro with a i7 2600k. I want to use the computer for video / photo editing and was recommended the Archon as a quiet cooler. Any other suggestions are welcome. Thanks.



Quote:



The case has a limit of 6.9" max cooler height


 according to http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/29...yper-case-fans

6.9inches is 175mm

Quote:



According to the CM pages, both original CM690 and "CM690 II Advanced" do have at least 176 mm. Their "CM690 II Basic" page lacks data.


http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2144552

You could PM papaSmurf, as he answered this one further back in the thread. He knows for sure.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XBootneck*


First off hello everyone. I have a 690 Advance II and have searched the internet but keep finding conflicting answers. Does anyone know if the Thermalrite Archon will fit (No fan on side panel). The mobo is an Asus P8P67 Pro with a i7 2600k. I want to use the computer for video / photo editing and was recommended the Archon as a quiet cooler. Any other suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


The 690 can take a 176mm tall cooler,the 690II is wider and can fit a 177mm tall cooler.
This is of course without a fan on the side panel.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Infrabasse

Oh wow, sorry about that. Not sure where I got my 160mm from.


----------



## dusters16

Who said grommets? Here you go.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/748691-want-some-rubber-grommets.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;13506816*
> Who said grommets? Here you go.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/748691-want-some-rubber-grommets.html


Read Nick's post. Corsair stopped sending them out right after that thread was made.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13506878*
> Read Nick's post. Corsair stopped sending them out right after that thread was made.


Who knows they might make them available again some day or someone will try and get lucky.


----------



## dusters16

Oh ha, I missed that post. I did see a review for a new thermaltake case that has grommets. Maybe try contacting thermaltake to see if they will give them to you, or sell them to you.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REdAlkiJfrA&feature=feedu[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;13506985*
> Who knows they might make them available again some day or someone will try and get lucky.


I wouldn't count on it. Corsair's Customer Service is pretty lousy overall.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

so where can we get gromets for the CM 690 II Advanced?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13507159*
> so where can we get gromets for the CM 690 II Advanced?


http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/1009417-where-can-i-buy-rubber-grommets.html


----------



## godofdeath

they dont send them out but u can buy them now or something if you contact corsair


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;13507060*
> Oh ha, I missed that post. I did see a review for a new thermaltake case that has grommets. Maybe try contacting thermaltake to see if they will give them to you, or sell them to you.


There's also grommets in the
Fractal Design define R3
NZXT Phantom
Rosewill Blackhawk (the CM690 II advanced, enhanced clone)

This list is non exhaustive, it just shows that loads of manufacturers are now following Corsair's lead.


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;13505687*
> Damn! Thats a lot better! I guess the spaghetti sauce isn't needed.


TY &


----------



## silentlooker

Those of you that have 690 case, do you have the right side fan blowing in or out?

TIA.


----------



## SailRabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racecar56*










Much better. I'd better not spam with too many images here. O_O
I might work on the ugly audio cable later. Also, I'll also be editing this post if I make a new picture.


Hide your colourful Kabels behind the Mobo Tray !

And if you take a Photo, pls without Flash !


----------



## masonkian

those rubber grommets wish i could get some of those


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silentlooker*


Those of you that have 690 case, do you have the right side fan blowing in or out?

TIA.


I've had mine blowing in and out,it really depends on your setup.
When I was running sli 9800gt's with twinturbos there was a lot of heat blowing into the case so I had it blowing/sucking out.
Now I have a single 460 and have it blowing in and it also blows onto the sb,nb,vid card and feeds the cpu cooler.(I have it mounted north/south blowing up)

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## racecar56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*


Hide your colourful Kabels behind the Mobo Tray !

And if you take a Photo, pls without Flash !


Which ones? :/

EDIT: I did another pic, look at the post here, I may have fixed it.


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## dusters16

Wow, Sailrabbit, how picky. I assumed that he would sleeve his cables at one point. Plus I'm sure he not in a contest for cleanest case.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4g


----------



## SailRabbit

Clean System FTW


----------



## kegger

Anyone know if the 690 II advanced cools better than the storm scout? Or are they about the same?


----------



## PapaSmurf

About the same. It would depend more on the fans you used than those two cases.


----------



## gotcha_90

Blue Steel II teaser


----------



## Birthday Attack

I have an unmodded 690 original! Can I be in your club?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Birthday Attack*


I have an unmodded 690 original! Can I be in your club?


See the rules for joining in the first post of the thread.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotcha_90*


Blue Steel II teaser




















You inspired me. I am just waiting for my watercooling kit to come and I will do a very similar set-up. I am not liquid cooling my VGA cards though.


----------



## rheicel

I also want to join this club, I have both the 690 and 690 II. Dont worry, I will follow the OP to complete my registration.

Yes!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotcha_90*


Blue Steel II teaser


Nice rig!


----------



## iandroo888

holy crap : 15k posts today ... yesterday may 16, 2011 xD

will be back after tomorrow... just graduated from the university on saturday but have one more final for the class i am taking separately at the college then woo undergrad = COMPLETE









maybe ill pick up a 690 to celebrate and mod the crap out of it >=P hahahaha


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888;13534837*
> holy crap : 15k posts today ... yesterday may 16, 2011 xD
> 
> will be back after tomorrow... just graduated from the university on saturday but have one more final for the class i am taking separately at the college then woo undergrad = COMPLETE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ill pick up a 690 to celebrate and mod the crap out of it >=P hahahaha


Dude congrats on finishing college! Now it's time for grad school!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Dude congrats on finishing college! Now it's time for grad school!










QQ yup.....


----------



## racecar56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*


 


'Kay.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *dusters16*


Wow, Sailrabbit, how picky.


Yeah.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*


Clean System FTW










Even though I have to agree with this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dusters16*


Plus I'm sure he not in a contest for cleanest case.


Nope, I'm not.


----------



## SailRabbit

Thats looks much better


----------



## OrangeBunnies

New CM690 II Advanced owner here, let me in!!!


----------



## ZackH88

Can i join the club?

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....0&d=1305768230


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13549308*
> Thats looks much better


TY, I finally got it right.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZackH88;13555908*
> Can i join the club?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=211200&d=1305768230


Looks like you added more dust filters in the front of your case, or is it just the lighting?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racecar56;13557273*
> TY, I finally got it right.


Looks much better MUUUUUUUUUCH BETTTTTTTTTTER!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

i painted mine white and now its fubar..any tips to retouch it??


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody know how to take the bottom HDD cage out?


----------



## ZackH88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13557312*
> Looks like you added more dust filters in the front of your case, or is it just the lighting?


Just the lighting, its all stock for now, planning on doing some work on it this summer


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentlooker;13509228*
> Those of you that have 690 case, do you have the right side fan blowing in or out?
> 
> TIA.


Which is the right fan? I have one behind the mobo blowing out.

The one on the other 'right' (left if you're looking at the front of the case) is an intake. 2c difference when I tried it as an exhaust. Try each way and monitor temps.

Different coolers, GPUs etc all mean that different PCs benefit from different set ups.


----------



## ZackH88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13557675*
> Anybody know how to take the bottom HDD cage out?


i took mine out last year, cant seem to remember quite how i did it check this out for some help
http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/download/544/files/CM%20690%20II%20Advanced%20manual.pdf


----------



## SailRabbit

There are some Screws on the Bottom of the Case and behind the Cage there are two more screws. Then just slide the Panels out!


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13557914*
> There are some Screws on the Bottom of the Case and behind the Cage there are two more screws. Then just slide the Panels out!


For me they wouldn't quite slide, I just jiggled them around a lot and they came out.

So try jiggling them if they won't slide out, and make sure you unscrewed the screws behind the cage like I hadn't done once.


----------



## Retrolock

Hey guys, new CM 690 II plus owner here.







Decided to go with this case because there are tons of users who got this case then installed a xspc kit, which I plan to do later on. Sorry for the crappy pics just used an iphone 4.

















Dang, it's hard to hide those non modular cables


















D14 installed. I thought I wouldn't be able to put on the side panel.









Poor cable management. Added a yate loon for the video card


----------



## Retrolock

I'll be sleeving the cables, I hate those wires lol. And probably rework my cable management.


----------



## welly321

Is there any way to buy a replacement front panel for the CM 690? My front panel audio jacks crapped out. Also can you buy replacement blue pieces that secure the PCI-express cards?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Contact CoolerMaster Customer Support for your country. They should be able to fix you up, but it will probably take a month or so to get them.


----------



## soulster

I so need to get myself a camera!! ;o Lots of pretty systems!!


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;13567359*
> Is there any way to buy a replacement front panel for the CM 690? My front panel audio jacks crapped out. Also can you buy replacement blue pieces that secure the PCI-express cards?


http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=127

/\
||
||

the front (top) i/o panel

took it around 3 weeks to get to me. i live in California, US

i did see some of the tool-less card holders, but they dont look like the ones you are looking for. I say take out all of yours and just use screws

Also, for any of you still looking for the 80x80x15mm fan that goes behind the mobo, this place also has them i stock.
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=365


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dusters16*


http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=127

/\\
||
||

the front (top) i/o panel

took it around 3 weeks to get to me. i live in California, US

i did see some of the tool-less card holders, but they dont look like the ones you are looking for. I say take out all of yours and just use screws

Also, for any of you still looking for the 80x80x15mm fan that goes behind the mobo, this place also has them i stock.
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=365


I also recommend this store, I ordered a windowed side panel for CM 690 II on Monday and it was delivered to me yesterday.


----------



## welly321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


I also recommend this store, I ordered a windowed side panel for CM 690 II on Monday and it was delivered to me yesterday.


Is there a usa version of that store that has the io panel . They wont ship to the usa


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


Is there a usa version of that store that has the io panel . They wont ship to the usa


I guess that this is the U.S version : http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...hp?cPath=18_25


----------



## welly321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


I guess that this is the U.S version : http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...hp?cPath=18_25


Ya i checked there, they dont have it . Thanks anyway

EDIT: nm i found it there. Ty very much for the help


----------



## dusters16

Here is the list at the US parts site
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/allprods.php

It doesn't have some of the smaller parts that the NL site has.
For example, the cm690 power and reset buttons

More common parts, sure use the US site.


----------



## ryan w

Rebuild of my first computer she has been good for a few years it was time to make some modifications for a higher OC This is my first build project ever and this is what happens when I buy stuff that does not go together like the silverstone non modular PSU and the CM 690 original case....oh and gotta join the club.....









ORIGINAL








Rear panel view dremel cuts in MB tray








Front panel view








Rear panel wiring








Front view all assembled








Close ups of MB tray mod
























Hard drive bay cleaned up nice!








All together and still works! thats a plus


----------



## dusters16

Dude, good job on the clean up. You should paint your case though, any color except for grey metal.


----------



## ryan w

yeah...Im afraid that after a week of working on this cable management I am never going to touch this case again Im just gonna buy a 690 II and do a hole new build...but I did think about paint inside...maybee someday


----------



## homestyle

Is the psu fan filter between the case and the psu? in other words, do I need to move the psu to access the filter?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

yes its between them but wont take much to get it out and in


----------



## HOTDOGS

Has anybody replaced the red top panels sata cables on theirs by any chance?

Edit: Or sleeved them?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;13595574*
> Has anybody replaced the red top panels sata cables on theirs by any chance?
> 
> Edit: Or sleeved them?


I've several people sleeve them on this and other cases. I don't remember seeing anyone who replaced them though, but that doesn't mean no one has.


----------



## yakuzapuppy

I was quite bored today, so I took this after some cleaning up


----------



## VaporXtreme

dam thats sexy!!!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Has anybody replaced the red top panels sata cables on theirs by any chance?

Edit: Or sleeved them?


I was going to swap out mine...However if you remove your top pannel there is a great chance you'll find that the Sata cables have been Hot Glue Gunned inplace. if you could find away around the glue, you could swap out the plugs easy as pie.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;13595574*
> Has anybody replaced the red top panels sata cables on theirs by any chance?
> 
> Edit: Or sleeved them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13603386*
> I was going to swap out mine...However if you remove your top pannel there is a great chance you'll find that the Sata cables have been Hot Glue Gunned inplace. if you could find away around the glue, you could swap out the plugs easy as pie.


I removed mine. No use for it. I just cut the glue away with a craft knife. Took 10 minutes.


----------



## The Muffin Man

Does anyone know a good method to paint the "chrome" plastic accents that run along the extior of the case? thinking of metalic blue







, but im assuming u need to sand, prime and paint em eh? (never done painting >.<)


----------



## Infrabasse

I'd scruff them up with red scotch brite, degrease with acetone, prime and paint


----------



## dusters16

Those things were a pain to paint. Make sure you give plenty of time between coats. Also sand them down some because the paint adds a thickness that makes it super difficult to put them back in.


----------



## welly321

For some reason, putting an intake fan on the side of the case makes a lot of noise. I have a 120mm yate loon on there currently but it is so much louder than my other yate loons. Is there anyway to improve this? I use a fan controller so I can turn it down but Id like to see if anyone found a way to lower the noise on the side fan.


----------



## ryan w

Lamptron 120mm Anti-Vibration Silicone Fan Gasket can work, I just found some rubber washers and spaced the fan out from the side panel a bit...this reduced the noise level by half but there is still a vibration sound...I have all R4 cooler master 120mm fans its not the fan its the side panel


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


For some reason, putting an intake fan on the side of the case makes a lot of noise. I have a 120mm yate loon on there currently but it is so much louder than my other yate loons. Is there anyway to improve this? I use a fan controller so I can turn it down but Id like to see if anyone found a way to lower the noise on the side fan.


The problem with side panel fans is that the side panels are more flexible than the rest of the case so any vibrations or noise are amplified on them. They act like a large speaker. About the only thing you can do is go with a low rpm fan to reduce the noise (and let's be honest here, Yate's aren't known for being quiet fans) or cut the fan grill out of the side panel and replace it with a wire grill like this or no grill at all.

Some people have found that applying sound deadening material to the inside of the side panels also helps.


----------



## ZackH88

Has anyone here tried to paint the entire chassis? I'm considering painting mine white But I was interested in seeing how other peoples experiences had turned out before I started.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Look in the Case Mods General Discussion Forum here at OCN to find some painting guides for doing the entire case. There are a lot of people who do this and/or have done it in the past. It takes time to do it right or the results look terrible. Count on your case being out of action for up to a month if you want to do it right and have it look good. And it isn't going to be cheap either. You'll need to clean the case, sand it, clean it again, prime it, then apply several light coats of color, wet sand it, clean it, then apply several coats of clear otherwise you are just wasting your time.


----------



## arrow0309

Do you guys think that a small 80/15mm (or better 80/20mm) located behind the mobo's cpu area would work better in exhaust than in intake way, like this example (posted by ryan w)?

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-cooler-master-690-club-1504.html#post13581088










Btw, would this NB model (20mm) work somehow better (the store is really near to the place I work, in about 10 Km range)?

http://www.overclockers-store.com/noiseblocker-blacksilentfan-80x80x20mm-18db-bulk-p-1337.html










Thanks for possible advices


----------



## Semyon

No, it would be more effective as an intake, but honestly it is useless.


----------



## ryan w

I went with Coolermaster Specs on this one...and useless well possibly CPU temps have changed since last rebuild (1-3 C under load), but the cooling mods (cable managment, mosfet heatsinks, more fans) as a whole did this I think. I did all this to stop a issue I was having with VRM throttling at high OC/voltage. So i figure i am pushing my ASUS micro board for all its got why not more fan...and just check to see you have 20mm clearance-at 15 it appears i have about 2 to 3 mm to the side panel. Oh and this fan pushes 24 CFM at 20db so did the job i needed


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## JorundJ

I've got something worthwhile to add..









This morning I've thrown out my optical bay since I was never using it anyway and placed under my fan controller (which is sitting in the top slot) another fan as intake (a spare GT AP-14), It's blowing straight into my D-14 and load temps dropped by 4-5c!









I zip-tied it on all 4 corners so it's not touching anything and it's poking out of the bay for about 3 mm.

Best thing I did with these crazy ambient temps atm.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


Do you guys think that a small 80/15mm (or better 80/20mm) located behind the mobo's cpu area would work better in exhaust than in intake way, like this example (posted by ryan w)?

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post13581088

Thanks for possible advices










If your motherboard tray has a large CPU Retention Plate Access Opening in it and you have enough room behind it to mount a fairly powerful 120 mm fan (say 60cfm or more) in the side panel about 1/2 to 1 inch away from the mobo tray you MIGHT see a 2C drop in cpu temps or so, but it isn't likely. I spent the better part of a day experimenting with different fans and mounting to test this on a couple of different cases a few years ago and the results weren't really worth al of the effort.

As for intake or exhaust, it depends. On one intake was better and on the other exhaust was better. The only way to know for sure is to try it, but I doubt you'll notice any difference with the stock opening and mount since the only fans that will fit there without modding the case won't move enough air to do anything.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


Do you guys think that a small 80/15mm (or better 80/20mm) located behind the mobo's cpu area would work better in exhaust than in intake way, like this example (posted by ryan w)?

Thanks for possible advices











i agree that that spot is pretty useless.

i had actually planed on cutting that part out so i can get at the cpu retention bracket with out removing the motherboard.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If your motherboard tray has a large CPU Retention Plate Access Opening in it and you have enough room behind it to mount a fairly powerful 120 mm fan (say 60cfm or more) in the side panel about 1/2 to 1 inch away from the mobo tray you MIGHT see a 2C drop in cpu temps or so, but it isn't likely. I spent the better part of a day experimenting with different fans and mounting to test this on a couple of different cases a few years ago and the results weren't really worth al of the effort.

As for intake or exhaust, it depends. On one intake was better and on the other exhaust was better. The only way to know for sure is to try it, but I doubt you'll notice any difference with the stock opening and mount since the only fans that will fit there without modding the case won't move enough air to do anything.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TSXmike*


i agree that that spot is pretty useless.

i had actually planed on cutting that part out so i can get at the cpu retention bracket with out removing the motherboard.


Thanks guys, I think I'll give up this crazy idea since it's worthless, as the matter of fact I did proove it myself with a regular 80/25mm cooler master fan (had to force upon the panel in order to close it) without seeing any difference.
+1 Rep


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Does anybody here have the GTX 580 Lightning installed in their CM690II? I'm seriously considering getting two of these cards but the video reviews of it make it looks massive!


----------



## Night197

Hey guys add me to the list CM 690 II Advanced here...


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;13617274*
> Do you guys think that a small 80/15mm (or better 80/20mm) located behind the mobo's cpu area would work better in exhaust than in intake way, like this example (posted by ryan w)?
> 
> Btw, would this NB model (20mm) work somehow better (the store is really near to the place I work, in about 10 Km range)?
> 
> Thanks for possible advices


In that area using the recomended 80x15mm fan is a wast of time. The CFM/pressure/Noise is just dumb. How ever, I bolted a standerd size AMD Heatsink fan to the outside of the case as an intake(I strongly recomend using a dust filter/screen), temps didnt change on idle(like that matters) but with the standerd size fan I droped around just over 2c off my 100% load temps


----------



## neeno

please add me as CM690 II Advanced User (Modded)

















whats in it:


Spoiler: specification












Processor:
AMD Athlon II X4 620 (running @stock)
Mainboard:
Biostar TA790GX 128M+
Souncard:
Onboard Realtek
RAM:
2 GB RAM of Deam+Apacer (now you see why i ran in stock)
VGA:
Powercolor ATi Radeon HD5770 + PCCooler HP3
HDD:
500GB Seagate + 250GB Seagate
ODD:
DVDRW Samsung
HSF:
Thermaltake Frio (little Repaint, modded controller)
PSU:
High Power Plus 500W
Fan:
-1x14cm CM Stock (front)
-2x14cm Thermaltake (top)
-1x12cm Yateloon (back)
Case:
CM 690II
Keyboard:
A4Tech
Mouse:
Logitech MX518
Gaming equipments:
Logitech G940 Flight System
Logitech Driving Force GT
Speaker:
Creative T6060 5.1





Spoiler: front

















Spoiler: side

















Spoiler: side

















Spoiler: inside

















Spoiler: HDD Lock

















Spoiler: side back

















Spoiler: side back

















Spoiler: game controller















next plan:


Spoiler: plan



-hate the black n white concept, going for bare metal
-hate the black n white, going for white on white
-discard the mesh, change the front and top panel with metal plate
-make a custom left side panel



and the watermark is my ID in different forum


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeno;13639405*
> please add me as CM690 II Advanced User (Modded)


beautiful


----------



## Owlmus

Hey, this is my first post on these forums and I am a relative noob to computer building anyway.

I have a few simple questions I need to ask because I need some reassurance.

Specs:

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 965 BE (3.4 Ghz stock)
MOBO: MSI 890FXA-GD70 - http://www.msi.com/product/mb/890FXA-GD70.html
RAM: 4 GB Dual Channel DDR 3 (gonna get 4 gigs more in two weeks)
GPU: 5570
PSU: Cooler Master Extreme Power Edition 600 W
Case: CM 690 II Advanced

1.) MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Radeon HD 6950 2GB : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127575

Will this fit in the case?

2.) Will I need to replace my PSU? If so, what do you guys recommend?

I want to be extremely sure that this card will fit in this case. Seriously. Thanks for your help. Appreciate it a lot.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owlmus;13640612*
> Hey, this is my first post on these forums and I am a relative noob to computer building anyway.
> 
> I have a few simple questions I need to ask because I need some reassurance.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom X4 965 BE (3.4 Ghz stock)
> MOBO: MSI 890FXA-GD70 - http://www.msi.com/product/mb/890FXA-GD70.html
> RAM: 4 GB Dual Channel DDR 3 (gonna get 4 gigs more in two weeks)
> GPU: 5570
> PSU: Cooler Master Extreme Power Edition 600 W
> Case: CM 690 II Advanced
> 
> 1.) MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Radeon HD 6950 2GB : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127575
> 
> Will this fit in the case?
> 
> 2.) Will I need to replace my PSU? If so, what do you guys recommend?
> 
> I want to be extremely sure that this card will fit in this case. Seriously. Thanks for your help. Appreciate it a lot.


Yes it will. In wost case, the bottom 4 HDD cage can be removed for extra long graphics cards.


----------



## neeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;13639996*
> beautiful


thanks







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owlmus;13640612*
> Hey, this is my first post on these forums and I am a relative noob to computer building anyway.
> I have a few simple questions I need to ask because I need some reassurance.
> Specs:
> PSU: Cooler Master Extreme Power Edition 600 W
> Case: CM 690 II Advanced
> 1.) MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Radeon HD 6950 2GB :
> Will this fit in the case?
> 2.) Will I need to replace my PSU? If so, what do you guys recommend?
> I want to be extremely sure that this card will fit in this case. Seriously. Thanks for your help. Appreciate it a lot.


1. MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC dimension: 270L*116W*39D mm. 690II should accept the 304mm VGA length
2. If i'm not mistaken, the eXtreme series of CM PSU are not that extreme.
In fact they are lower class compared to GX series and i have doubt that it could deliver power at the 600W continuously.
I would go for seasonic X series if i could afford it, sigh *


----------



## ManOnFire

I can assure you it does as i have one









And the specs on the box recommend 550W, so you have some head room for OC, and I doubt very much you'll need anew one.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeno;13639405*
> please add me as CM690 II Advanced User (Modded)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...}
> next plan:
> -hate the black n white concept, going for bare metal
> -hate the black n white, going for white on white
> -discard the mesh, change the front and top panel with metal plate
> -make a custom left side panel


Very nice. I wouldn't touch it, it looks perfect. It's time to move on to another build, not to revamp the whole mod.


----------



## Rian

Anoyone know where I can buy the top pannel for the orginal CM690? I cut it out for a rad ages ago but have moved to a new case and want another build in there







.

Only see this in the cm store.


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian;13645311*
> Anoyone know where I can buy the top pannel for the orginal CM690? I cut it out for a rad ages ago but have moved to a new case and want another build in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Only see this in the cm store.


There you go








http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=279
(I think they ship worldwide?)


----------



## welly321

I am having a very annoying issue with the CM690 side panel fan. I tried three different fans and they all make the same whirring noise. Its like the rush of the air through the side of the case is causing the noise. I've thought about buying a filter that supposedly reduces wind shear noise but I dont want to waste my money. I've even thought about buying the windowed side panel for CM690II. Does that work with a regular CM690? Has anyone else had this issue? and how did you solve it?

BTW: The CM europe store doesnt ship to the US


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg0986;13645365*
> there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?cpath=67&products_id=279
> (i think they ship worldwide?)


awesomesauce. +1


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;13645864*
> I am having a very annoying issue with the CM690 side panel fan. I tried three different fans and they all make the same whirring noise. Its like the rush of the air through the side of the case is causing the noise. I've thought about buying a filter that supposedly reduces wind shear noise but I dont want to waste my money. I've even thought about buying the windowed side panel for CM690II. Does that work with a regular CM690? Has anyone else had this issue? and how did you solve it?
> 
> BTW: The CM europe store doesnt ship to the US


Happens to all CM690 side panel fans it just the design and how air moves through the honeycomb...i made rubber spacers reduced noise by 50%. others have used zip tie spacers, others cut the grate out all together and use a fan gaurd....not sure if you cna fit cm690 II side panel on the cm690 that would be a good thing


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w;13646214*
> Happens to all CM690 side panel fans it just the design and how air moves through the honeycomb...i made rubber spacers reduced noise by 50%. others have used zip tie spacers, others cut the grate out all together and use a fan gaurd....not sure if you cna fit cm690 II side panel on the cm690 that would be a good thing


How do you make rubber spacers?


----------



## ryan w

well I located some rubber washers at the hardware store home depot or lowes in the hardware aisle and placed them in between the side panel and the fan there only about 1/16th of an inch thick so I used a few to build it out from the panel


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owlmus;13640612*
> Hey, this is my first post on these forums and I am a relative noob to computer building anyway.
> 
> I have a few simple questions I need to ask because I need some reassurance.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom X4 965 BE (3.4 Ghz stock)
> MOBO: MSI 890FXA-GD70 - http://www.msi.com/product/mb/890FXA-GD70.html
> RAM: 4 GB Dual Channel DDR 3 (gonna get 4 gigs more in two weeks)
> GPU: 5570
> PSU: Cooler Master Extreme Power Edition 600 W
> Case: CM 690 II Advanced
> 
> 2.) Will I need to replace my PSU? If so, what do you guys recommend?
> 
> I want to be extremely sure that this card will fit in this case. Seriously. Thanks for your help. Appreciate it a lot.


I can only answer the PSU question. Yes, you definitely need to replace that piece of junk. It's an overrated unit that can barely produce 450watts and stay within spec. It also has very low efficiency. See a real review of it done by someone who knows what they are doing and has the equipment to do a thorough and accurate test here. I wouldn't run it, or any of the other CM Extreme series of PSU's period. Anyone who tells you different has absolutely no idea what they are talking about. The only Coolermaster PSU's that are any good are the Silent Pro series and the GX-450. All of the Elite Power, Real Power, Extreme Power, and the rest of the GX series with the exception of the GX-450 are nothing but overrated, under performing, over priced junk. You need to go to the PSU forum here and pick something from the Recommended PSU Thread.


----------



## neeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13644906*
> Very nice. I wouldn't touch it, it looks perfect. It's time to move on to another build, not to revamp the whole mod.


thanks








actually i'm working on an old built and accidentally burnt my athlon xp, i guess it has to be stopped for a moment until i can find a replacement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;13645864*
> I am having a very annoying issue with the CM690 side panel fan. I tried three different fans and they all make the same whirring noise. Its like the rush of the air through the side of the case is causing the noise. I've thought about buying a filter that supposedly reduces wind shear noise but I dont want to waste my money. I've even thought about buying the windowed side panel for CM690II. Does that work with a regular CM690? Has anyone else had this issue? and how did you solve it?
> BTW: The CM europe store doesnt ship to the US


i'd say discard the mesh, and replace it with a standard fan grill like this one








it will reduce the noise since there will be less obstacle

i never want to use the side panel fan, it draws more dust into the case


----------



## dusters16

My personal policy on fans is, if it doesnt have a filter, its on exhaust duty. Dust causes unnecessary heat. I like cleaning dust out, but only when my clients never clean their systems...... (huge dust cloud come flying out). Its a partial reason I chose the name Dusters. I was 16 when I chose the name.


----------



## ticallista

Get these as an alternative. Leave the side panel alone.

http://www.quietpc.com/us-en-usd/pro...ber-mag-screws


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w;13647823*
> well I located some rubber washers at the hardware store home depot or lowes in the hardware aisle and placed them in between the side panel and the fan there only about 1/16th of an inch thick so I used a few to build it out from the panel


I tried this last night and its still making the noise. I used three and its built about 1/4 inch out.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I used EVA foam sticky sheets they are 2mm thick, and the glue is pretty darn good. I made a "Fan gasket" for all fans. There is a crappy paint render of what it looks like.
View attachment 212594
its simple, I found that just using a washer the fan still rattled, but using a FULL gasket made them quiet down alot! hope this helps!


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13654907*
> I used EVA foam sticky sheets they are 2mm thick, and the glue is pretty darn good. I made a "Fan gasket" for all fans. There is a crappy paint render of what it looks like.
> View attachment 212594
> its simple, I found that just using a washer the fan still rattled, but using a FULL gasket made them quiet down alot! hope this helps!


That looks like a good idea...im going to try that if adding more washers doesnt help. Thank you everyone for all the good ideas on fixing this problem.

Also has anyone tried a fan grill that supposedly reduces wind shear noise. Something like this...i


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;13654936*
> That looks like a good idea...im going to try that if adding more washers doesnt help. Thank you everyone for all the good ideas on fixing this problem.
> 
> Also has anyone tried a fan grill that supposedly reduces wind shear noise. Something like this...iSilverStone 120mm Fan Filter with Grill FF121B (Black):Amazon:Electronics


Broken clicky.


----------



## dusters16

here is the non mobile site

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036WTDHK?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1]Amazon.com: SilverStone 120mm Fan Filter with Grill FF121B (Black): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## ManOnFire

I'm on this...Here's my baby in her glory...


----------



## Cncrcmoto

Cool setup ManOnFire but I am curious what your hard disk temps are like? With them hanging like that are they stable enough to move your pc around?

I have had my original 690 for something like 2 years so I figured it was about time I checked in here.

What do you all think?

Here it is at my desk, printer is below my side desk









Window that I did about a year ago









Inside









Also cut black cardboard to block light from coming out the drive bays and ditched the cheesy CollerMaster emblem


----------



## ManOnFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cncrcmoto;13657135*
> Cool setup ManOnFire but I am curious what your hard disk temps are like? With them hanging like that are they stable enough to move your pc around?


Well spotted, I go for silence in my rig so my drives are suspended....Yes they are perfectly sturdy (though I don't move my rig often).

Temps are around 40 degrees...Higher than i'd like but I think i'll be removing the sound dampening around it soon as it makes very little difference.


----------



## Cncrcmoto

That's cool, my hard disk is the loudest thing when my computer boots so I can see why you would do that.

Have you tried rotating them 90 degrees/quarter turn? That way your intake fan will hit the HDs instead of the foam.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ManOnFire*


Well spotted, I go for silence in my rig so my drives are suspended....Yes they are perfectly sturdy (though I don't move my rig often).

Temps are around 40 degrees...Higher than i'd like but I think i'll be removing the sound dampening around it soon as it makes very little difference.


Nothing wrong with 40C hard drive temps. In fact, that puts them just above the middle of the optimum range. According to Google's whitepaper, drives perform best and last the longest between 30-45C. 25-50C isn't terrible, but not ideal. Around 20C and 55C, failure rates start shooting up.

Try to avoid running at temps below 20C or above 55C for long.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cncrcmoto;13657135*
> What do you all think?


haha this is awesome. Just yesterday I was wondering what happened to the reserator a sold while back.

and today while browsing this thread I come across it! badass coincidense.

How is it working out for you? With that 120mm rad I bet you get pretty awesome temps. Sadly I was never able to test it out on my own before I sold it to you so I am pretty curious how everything is performing. I bet it could keep a 1090T at 4ghz under 50c









Also your setup looks awesome! I am really diggin' the UV lights and the side window.


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## Cncrcmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;13663707*
> haha this is awesome. Just yesterday I was wondering what happened to the reserator a sold while back.
> 
> and today while browsing this thread I come across it! badass coincidense.


hahaha that is a funny coincidence

Yea this setup really surprised me, does kick ass work
After stressing with linx *ALL* day my dual core hardly goes over 30C with 1.5V
It was also cooling a 9800gt for a while no problem
I want to throw in quad core so bad:drool:

Yea so thanks for the deal you sexybastard lol


----------



## ASSAD101

My first rig evar







The CM 690 is the best case for the price, loads of space, loads of fan spots, loads of drive bays. Doesn't get much better :3


----------



## Semyon

Nice and clean. You pulled off the white build really well.


----------



## dusters16

its funny how his speakers cost more than the computer itself.


----------



## ASSAD101




----------



## dusters16

what did you update your sig system? i could have sworn that was a P4 with 512mg ram


----------



## ASSAD101

Yeah, that was from way back when i first signed up for the site haha


----------



## HOTDOGS

My headphone jack only works from my Asus P8P67 mobo in back, is there a way that maybe the front panel isnt working? Everything else on the front panel works...

Where do I plug in the HD Audio? Maybe that is it? I thought that having AC97 plugged would feed HD Audio since they are on the same cable?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;13677022*
> My headphone jack only works from my Asus P8P67 mobo in back, is there a way that maybe the front panel isnt working? Everything else on the front panel works...
> 
> Where do I plug in the HD Audio? Maybe that is it? I thought that having AC97 plugged would feed HD Audio since they are on the same cable?


HD Audio is different than AC97. Plug the HD Audio in instead. You would need to consult your motherboard manual to determine where that is. You also might have to go into the Audio/Sound Properties in Windows to configure it to work.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13677084*
> HD Audio is different than AC97. Plug the HD Audio in instead. You would need to consult your motherboard manual to determine where that is. You also might have to go into the Audio/Sound Properties in Windows to configure it to work.


Success! Now I have to change my cable management but oh well!









Edit: The onboard audio on my Asus P8P67 beats the crap out of my laptop! I may have to look into a soundcard to top it when I get my studio monitors!


----------



## neeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOnFire;13655716*
> I'm on this...Here's my baby in her glory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: beast


those stacking fans, they are LOUD, don't they?








or did you removed the blade and made an airduct to increase the air pressure??
I think you should make your top panel fans in the same color with others
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cncrcmoto;13657135*
> I have had my original 690 for something like 2 years so I figured it was about time I checked in here.
> What do you all think?
> Here it is at my desk, printer is below my side desk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window that I did about a year ago
> Inside
> Also cut black cardboard to block light from coming out the drive bays and ditched the cheesy CollerMaster emblem


i wanna see it with the lights off








nice tubes, but the hanging ones outside the case is leading to...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;13666067*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


great black color, however it will be better if you could sleeve the front panel cables with the same color as others







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSAD101;13671295*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first rig evar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CM 690 is the best case for the price, loads of space, loads of fan spots, loads of drive bays. Doesn't get much better :3


luv the white blue ice :thumb
maybe you should change the sata cables with the same theme, a blue or white cable maybe?
but white only comes with MSI mainboard








and if we could do something with that empty backpanel fan...replace it with metal plate maybe...


----------



## veblen

About time I joined the club of the best mid-tower case!









Here are some pictures:


----------



## Yetyhunter

My CM 690 II advanced is arriving tomorow morning allong with 3x120 mm and 1x80mm fans. Can someone suggest the best placement to obtain the best GPU cooling because it's the hottest component.


----------



## bello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cncrcmoto;13657135*
> Cool setup ManOnFire but I am curious what your hard disk temps are like? With them hanging like that are they stable enough to move your pc around?
> 
> I have had my original 690 for something like 2 years so I figured it was about time I checked in here.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Here it is at my desk, printer is below my side desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window that I did about a year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also cut black cardboard to block light from coming out the drive bays and ditched the cheesy CollerMaster emblem


Where abouts is your radiator mounted ? Im looking at watercooling but dont particulary want to mod my case


----------



## OuPoot

Hey guys,

I tried to re-do my wiring of my chasis. It's looking better than what it did but i'm still not happy with it. I've seen some really clean setups here and i want to achieve the same.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/20110527212302.jpg/

My big stumbling block is with the wiring going around the back of the chassis and then coming around to the front to avoid clutter in front and below the mobo. But when i route the cables around the back I'm unaable to close the back plate. This is because of the thick psu cable(btw i have no idea what it's called) that plugs into the mobo. So to the guys who got it right, how did you do it or to anyone who can give me tips to route it better.

And how do you guys get the pics in the post itself? I only know to load it to imageshack and paste the link.


----------



## Yetyhunter

The cables should be between the mother board and the back side panel.


----------



## OuPoot

I have tried that. Please look at this next photo:









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/20110531122004.jpg/

There's a beam that makes a ridge that prevents met from routing it through the hole underneath the mobo and along the side to where the opening is. The only 2 options i can think of to make it work is by either buying a new case or trying to cut open a gap so my cabling can come through.


----------



## Infrabasse

There's a gap along the bottom of the case, at the bottom of that "beam", have you tried feeding cable through this?


----------



## OuPoot

Yeah i have, it's a very small gap and i can get anything through there without damaging the psu's cabling or the sleeves they are in. I actually thought of cutting open a gap there. But in doing this im not sure whether im damaging the structure of the case which might lead to excess vibbration etc.


----------



## ManOnFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello;13696170*
> Where abouts is your radiator mounted ? I'm looking at watercooling but dont particulary want to mod my case


He has a Zalman reserator bello...its an external radiator, pump and reservoir. Its the silver cylinder you see behind his rig


----------



## dusters16

Just cut a gap in the beam. Looks to be the trend around here. OR buy a 24 pin extension that is flat.

here's one that is fully customizable, but rather expensive.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25152

Sent from my HTC Evo 4g


----------



## PapaSmurf

Or use a big pair of pliers or Channel Locks to bend the ridge down towards the mobo tray to provide more room.


----------



## Cncrcmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello;13696170*
> Where abouts is your radiator mounted ? Im looking at watercooling but dont particulary want to mod my case


Like ManOnFire said its the big air filter looking thing behind my pc. Also there is a 120rad on the bottom intake. Not the most convenient solution but it was a deal.

OuPoot I also had problems with the motherboard tray beam. Just cut a small section of it off.

After looking at all these new 690s I am really inspired to paint the inside of mine black, ninja some more cables and cut out my hard disk cage. Plan on doing this within the next week or two:thumb:


----------



## OuPoot

Thanx for the assistance guys, i'm going to pull out ye olde angle grinder and do sum trimming.

How do you guys get all the fans running on the case? My mobo only has plugs for about 4 and the rest i need to extend with molex plugs. All the additional wiring with the molex makes it harder to keep things neat and tidy. Any ideas?


----------



## Cncrcmoto

I would use molex adapter or a fan controller rather the mother board fan header. Makes it easier to hide, all my adapters are stuffed behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OuPoot;13696634*
> Hey guys,
> 
> I tried to re-do my wiring of my chasis. It's looking better than what it did but i'm still not happy with it. I've seen some really clean setups here and i want to achieve the same.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/20110527212302.jpg/
> 
> My big stumbling block is with the wiring going around the back of the chassis and then coming around to the front to avoid clutter in front and below the mobo. But when i route the cables around the back I'm unaable to close the back plate. This is because of the thick psu cable(btw i have no idea what it's called) that plugs into the mobo. So to the guys who got it right, how did you do it or to anyone who can give me tips to route it better.
> 
> And how do you guys get the pics in the post itself? I only know to load it to imageshack and paste the link.


Hey you are welcome to take a look at mine it is posted at:
http://www.overclock.net/13581088-post15038.html
I had to cut relief cuts in the support for the mb tray and bend it a bit for clearance at the power cable...and I use a scythe fan controller for most of the fans but the am still using the MB fan headers for CPU and rear exhaust fan...not a top notch wiring job but took did some work thats for sure


----------



## ryan w

oh and lots of zip ties/zip tie mounts are used on my case to hold everything in place...and you can create galleries on OCN within your profile to post post thumbnails or I use http://imgur.com/ its free and allows multiple albums that can preset for picture size on upload from harddrive..nice drag and drop features to!


----------



## Infrabasse

I use imageshack and it's Bulk Uploader.
Works great too.


----------



## VaporXtreme

If i want to get rid of the hotswap i just take off top cover and unscrew those 2 screws that are on the hotswap pcb right?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13718990*
> I use imageshack and it's Bulk Uploader.
> Works great too.


The main problem (aside from being slow) with Imageshack is 99% of the people who use it don't have a clue how to post links to the actual pics on it. They all post links to the page instead which is a pain to deal with and produces pop-ups like they are the Blue Light Special at K-Mart. It's amazing how many people who claim to be so computer literate can't do something so simple.


----------



## dusters16

i use Photobucket. made an account there years ago and didnt feel like making another one elsewhere. each picture offers code to what the user wants to do.

in this example, I used the Img Code line. I just click the where the code is and it auto-copies it.
If the picture is too big, the vBulletin forum style resize it for me.


----------



## Infrabasse

Not sure now, but is it photobucket that takes your pictures down when they've had too many views? Don't like that at all.


----------



## dusters16

I haven't had that be an issue, so I wouldn't know. I guess I'm not that popular.


----------



## Siwbqp27532

I have a CM 690 NVidia Edition =)


----------



## Satin

I'm thinking about buying this case as it looks awesome.
Is it noisy?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys i decided to retouch my 690-2..and this time i used polyurethane topcoat since its advised to be much better than enamel ones and lacquer ones..haven't started to do some topcoating but will i be safe??after reading the can it says for WOOD and STEEL use only..no comments regarding plastic materials/surfaces..


----------



## VaporXtreme

Question. What Sata Cable is used for the Hot Swap and the Front Sata or does it matter?

Like is it sata 2 sata 3 or some special cable. I want to change it to a black cable and get a shorter one


----------



## Heartl3ss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme;13724532*
> Question. What Sata Cable is used for the Hot Swap and the Front Sata or does it matter?
> 
> Like is it sata 2 sata 3 or some special cable. I want to change it to a black cable and get a shorter one


its a regular sata cable...nothing special...


----------



## damxi0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme;13724532*
> Question. What Sata Cable is used for the Hot Swap and the Front Sata or does it matter?
> 
> Like is it sata 2 sata 3 or some special cable. I want to change it to a black cable and get a shorter one


In my case, I didn't change my cables but I hid the extra length on the top. First, I remove my top filter, then pulled the cables to where it would be seen in minimal then I made a loop from the extra length and placed back the top filter.


----------



## Yetyhunter

----Please read

I just got my brand new cooler master 690 II advanced, I installed everything with care and did a nice cable management job,there are no cables interfering with airflow.
Fans as follow:
-2 120mm bottom fans -- intake
-1 140mm front fan -- intake
-1 120mm side fan -- exhaust
-1 120mm back fan -- exhaust
-1 140mm top fan -- exhaust
Now the issue: Temps seem to be really high ,higher than in the old crappy case with no side pannel.
CPU idles at 37°C loads at 65°C -- before 32° loads 58°C
Gpu idles at 45°C loads at 89°C -- before 40°C loads at 82°C
No voltage changes,or clocks, everything remained the same.
The fans seem to spin very slow(even those connected with molex adapters),I barely feel some air moving.
Any suggestions please? make the fans spin faster somehow?


----------



## dusters16

I'm thinking it is power related. I say unplug everything except for 1 fan and slowly add components (fans first).

Oh and pictures wouldn't hurt either








Sent from my HTC Evo 4g


----------



## Yetyhunter

You think my trusty corsair is not cutting it anymore? I will try that and report back.


----------



## dusters16

Hey, its just a process of elimination to set what the culprit is.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4g


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme;13724532*
> Question. What Sata Cable is used for the Hot Swap and the Front Sata or does it matter?
> 
> Like is it sata 2 sata 3 or some special cable. I want to change it to a black cable and get a shorter one


As far as electronically there is absolutely no difference between SATA 1, 2, or 3 cables. All are completely interchangeable. The only difference between any of them is SATA 1 doesn't have the latch that Sata 2 and 3 have, but you can still plug them into any SATA port. There can be some difference in the quality of the cables depending on who you get them from, but for the most part that shouldn't be a problem. The main problem is that the older SATA 1 cables don't always stay connected due to the missing latch and some of them are old enough to have degraded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter;13727040*
> You think my trusty corsair is not cutting it anymore? I will try that and report back.


That PSU is more than enough for your rig. Are you using the same fans in the 692 that you used in the old case? If not, exactly what fans are they.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;13727673*
> Hey, its just a process of elimination to set what the culprit is.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4g


If it was power related I should experience crashes in games and overall system instability and it's not the case.Everything is perfectly stable and no crashes.


----------



## welly321

Just an update for anyone struggling with the CM 690 side panel fan making the wierd humming noise. Use one of these

  http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-120mm-Filter-Grill-FF121B/dp/B0036WTDHK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1307220077&sr=8-1 to completely eliminate the noise.


----------



## Cncrcmoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*


The fans seem to spin very slow(even those connected with molex adapters),I barely feel some air moving.
Any suggestions please? make the fans spin faster somehow?


I have an original 690 and the fans it came with barely moved any air, they were quite though.

Have any pictures of your setup?


----------



## keellota

I'm about to buy the COOLER MASTER 690 II Advanced!
I just have a couple questions for you CM experts...

1) A couple reviews on newegg complain about grounding issues. I.e. when the front USB panel is touched, the computer resets/crashes/screen goes dark/etc. Would someone verify this?

2) What would you all suggest fan-wise (extra and/or replace)? Are the stock fans sufficient?

Thanks!


----------



## keellota

Side note: If the grounding is indeed an issue with the 690 II, I'm thinking about going with the Lian Li K63 instead. Same price with the good deal, no grounding problems. I don't want to have to fix a grounding problem myself as this is my first build and I want to make the process as simple as possible, so I may as well go with a similarly priced/quality case that hasn't that issue. The Lian Li isn't too pretty though.

But if there aren't any grounding problems...  help peoples


----------



## GTR Mclaren

grounding problem could be a problem for any steel case


----------



## ticallista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keellota;13752692*
> I'm about to buy the COOLER MASTER 690 II Advanced!
> I just have a couple questions for you CM experts...
> 
> 1) A couple reviews on newegg complain about grounding issues. I.e. when the front USB panel is touched, the computer resets/crashes/screen goes dark/etc. Would someone verify this?
> 
> 2) What would you all suggest fan-wise (extra and/or replace)? Are the stock fans sufficient?
> 
> Thanks!


Just touched it. Nothing happened.

I'm using Gelid Wing 12s and have never used the stock fans actually.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cncrcmoto;13751897*
> I have an original 690 and the fans it came with barely moved any air, they were quite though.
> 
> Have any pictures of your setup?


I don't have picks sorry. But I have a basic setup
2x120mm bottom intake,1 original 140mm front intake,1 side intake
1x140 +1x120 top exhaust and 1 x120mm rear exhaust.No cables interfering with airfolw?

Yes some of the fans are from the old case and they are running just like before.


----------



## TwoDigitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticallista;13756413*
> Just touched it. Nothing happened.
> 
> I'm using Gelid Wing 12s and have never used the stock fans actually.


Hiya Keelota,
1. You could try adding your own grounding wires. All you would have to do is get hold of some wire (not too thick/not too thin) crimp a connecting loop to each end, and with the aid of a Dremel & some small self tappers earth the front usb/audio plate to the chassis. The Antec 300 used to have a similar problem til they added earth wires.

2. [ame="



] have a look at these fans

in future i must remember to reply to the post & not the quote
in future i must remember to reply to the post & not the quote
in future i must remember to reply to the post & not the quote
ditto


----------



## TwoDigitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keellota;13752991*
> Side note: If the grounding is indeed an issue with the 690 II, I'm thinking about going with the Lian Li K63 instead. Same price with the good deal, no grounding problems. I don't want to have to fix a grounding problem myself as this is my first build and I want to make the process as simple as possible, so I may as well go with a similarly priced/quality case that hasn't that issue. The Lian Li isn't too pretty though.
> 
> But if there aren't any grounding problems...  help peoples


That case is not technically a Lian Li, its actually a Lancool which is the trade name for their budget steel chassis range i would rather do a small mod on a 690II than have that on display, and besides, the earthing problems are only with a few cases so not everyone will have that problem.


----------



## PapaSmurf

From what I have been able to gather that grounding issue was fairly limited and didn't affect that many cases. If you should get one that does have the problem you can contact CoolerMaster about getting a replacement I/O panel for yours. They'll replace it for free.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Is this fan Any good
http://www.pcgarage.ro/ventilatoare-radiatoare/scythe/slip-stream-120-mm-1900-rpm/

I was thinking of buying 2 for my CM690 II case.


----------



## ticallista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter;13769375*
> Is this fan Any good
> http://www.pcgarage.ro/ventilatoare-radiatoare/scythe/slip-stream-120-mm-1900-rpm/
> 
> I was thinking of buying 2 for my CM690 II case.


They move a lot of air, but they are freakin loud. I find the 1200 RPM model to be a nice balance between noise and airflow.


----------



## Yetyhunter

I could control the speed in the bios,set it at say 60%.


----------



## e30kid

I bought my 690 II Advanced at Microcenter yesterday. I can't wait to get the rest of the components of my rig.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## ticallista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e30kid*


I bought my 690 II Advanced at Microcenter yesterday. I can't wait to get the rest of the components of my rig.


I wish we had Microcentre







.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ticallista*


I wish we had Microcentre







.


Same here.









I need to find some good 140mm fans any suggestions.
I prefer quiet fans and with blue leds


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

nobody answered my query before..haha..

i pulled the spray and proceed with the polyurethane coat..it seems more durable just needs a long time to dry and settle..will be posting the finished product here..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ticallista*


I wish we had Microcentre







.


Oh man, tell me about it







What part of NZ are you in?


----------



## e30kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticallista;13781654*
> I wish we had Microcentre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Meh, Amazon is better in my state because of Prime shipping and no taxes. I was picking up an i5-2500k and the 690 was around the same price at MC as it was on Amazon.


----------



## jenmendoza143

can i join here?Heres my cm-690-II plus...modded side panel..


----------



## M00NIE

awesome, really nice job with the window - might have to steal that one day


----------



## Alwinp

I'm guessing the CM690II advanced is worth its money (€90)?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't know how good of a deal 90 Euro is, but it's worth every penny of the $90 US they sell it for here in the States.


----------



## warrior420

Hai Guys!

Okay, so, I have been lurking this thread since the beginning. And I have had the CM690 since it came out. And, I have just been too lazy to post my computer, because well, its never complete enough to post







(story of my life right?







) So, now I'm posting my case...







And, its not that great right now, the paint started chipping









(sorry, the pic sucks. I'll have better later...)








The random 80mm really helps my voltage temps, its on the fan controller. Its there for when I was more into torching my CPU









So, anyways...I've had my ECO for about 2 years, and i have decided I'm going to be doing some upgrades to the cooling!









I have always had great cooling i think, fresh-air Push-Pull on an ECO ALC, but i want to put my new GTX570 on water too







. I have always wanted a bad-ass water cooling setup. So, I have decided to get a Danger Den setup (because the guys there are awesome







) And i have gotten a lot of great ideas from this thread. Thank you to all.

My plans:
I'm going to try to fit a dual 140mm/120mm radiator on the _top_ of my 690, without the radiator being on the outside. I have seen a few good ideas in this thread and I'm hoping to improve upon them, if I can pull it off okay. I'll be updating this thread as I go.

Can someone point me to some work logs of this mod? And does anyone know where i can find a google SketchUp model of the Original CM690?


----------



## Infrabasse

I think it's worth every €uro. It's a really brilliant case.
On another note I also think the Fractal Design Define R3 is worth every €uro








But for a different kind of PC


----------



## warrior420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13808016*
> I think it's worth every €uro. It's a really brilliant case.
> On another note I also think the Fractal Design Define R3 is worth every €uro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for a different kind of PC


That case is pretty sweet, but if you want to put a Radiator in it your looking to cut something out as well. But, there is no denying the elegant look to that case.


----------



## eggrolls

installed a new hard drive today, so i rearranged the mess of cables. the other side is still a mess, but nobody will see that lol


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Been a long time since i posted in this thread









dont mind the loose molex connectors or PCIe power cables please


----------



## HOTDOGS

Check the buildlog in my sig for more pics


----------



## W.ASUS

Next week I move to Obsidian Club. Now CM 690 Basic with Window Side Panel
RA-692-KWN1. I go to read expirience of 650D Owners.


----------



## Hsien

Cool rigs! Im gonna join as soon as i get decent pics of my rig


----------



## Fundah

Is this fan good? CoolerMaster 120mm Silent Blue LED Fan And also, will it look good on the window of the 690?


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fundah*


Is this fan good? CoolerMaster 120mm Silent Blue LED Fan And also, will it look good on the window of the 690?


That fan is good, I use a couple of them with no LED's. Whether or not it looks good on the window is up to you. I don't think it does much for cooling to put one on the window and therefore I don't use one.


----------



## Fundah

I've decided to go for the non-LED fans. Too much lights will blind me.


----------



## bmelf

[/URL]

[/IMG]


----------



## Greg0986

Hey guys









What would be the best fan layout for the 690II Advanced with a Noctua NH-D14?

I currently have it like this:










I then though about having it like this which would allow air to be intaked at the top and blown over the Noctua and all extracted at the back?










So, what should I do? Original Image is here if anyone wants to show me the best way


----------



## Infrabasse

I'd try and intake from the 5.25" bays.
If you can't do that I'd try and place my HDDs in the top and remove the bottom part of the HDD cage.

Your top intake is risky, but if you have the fans, just try it for yourself and compare setups.
All systems are different and different fan configurations will yield different results depending on the hardware and fans in use.


----------



## Maximus86

Just built a computer using this case







, sorry no pics.
Good case overall.


----------



## Hsien

My rig







Gonna make a major upgrade soon







will post updated pics with, hopefully, better shots lol







..


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

Guys,I'm thinking about replacing my CM 690 with a 690 II,will i notice any temps difference?
bearing in mind that i cut the mesh in front and at the top on my cm 690 and it's full of coolermaster r4 120mm fans on every slot


----------



## Fundah

Hsien, what's that card below your graphics card?


----------



## Fundah

Should I get the CM 690 with a window on the side or not?


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fundah;13849291*
> Hsien, what's that card below your graphics card?


it looks like a wireless card


----------



## Hsien

@Fundah

wireless card







(sorry made a blunder on my reply







)

re: side window, if you want to see your PC's internals or plan on showcasing your suped up rig during LAN parties or just want to impress your friends then go for it. but if you want additional fan mounting then go for the plain one. anyways you could always mod your case in the near future







planning on modding mine once i complete my rig







..


----------



## Fundah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;13849594*
> @Fundah
> 
> Powercolor ATI HD3670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not as powerful as the latest cards when i bought it around 2 years ago but really bang for the buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re: side window, if you want to see your PC's internals or plan on showcasing your suped up rig during LAN parties or just want to impress your friends then go for it. but if you want additional fan mounting the go for the plain one. anyways you could always mod your case in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> planning on modding mine once i complete my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Thanks. Do you have a window on your case?


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Running the CM690II Adv case and have the optional side window with
a 140 fan.

Getting ready to go with either a 6990 or twin 6970s in the top 16x slots.
Probably a single 6990 as card spacing on this board sucks as to having
any spacing in the top two slots.









Question is will a GPU water block clear the fan on the side window??
And if so what block gives the clearance needed.
Any one running this combo with the cards stated.

If go for two 6970s will probably just WC the top card.
Going to add an (External) 240 stand alone quick disconnect setup for
the GPU and leave my 600.5 loop alone for just the CPU.

Info appreciated

Pic of side panel and fan.

Later


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fundah;13849719*
> Thanks. Do you have a window on your case?


oops! sory sorry i guess i'm still sleepy haven't read right







it's a wireless card argh! my bad







and nope the one i got didn't have a window but no biggie since no one will take a look anyways lol







and i kinda didn't like the design of the windowed one so if ever i'll just mod mine


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My CM690II Advanced with side window may be for sale very soon....


----------



## Fundah

Hahaha k Hsien. Do you get any dc's when you're on wireless? And btw, how many fans go on the top of the case and what size are they? 120mm?


----------



## Hsien

^well no problems so far with my wifi card considering it's just a local cheapo brand but supposedly have taiwan-made components so i reckon it's sturdier than china-made ones







i removed the stock 140mm fan and replaced it with 2 120mms on top just below the mesh grill in prep for a 240 rad







removed the dust filter since i made it as an exhaust but will put it back and turn them into intake once i get my grubby hands on a wc kit







wanna try wc in the near future







super newbie on wc so i guess i'll go and wait for corsair's H100







OR i could go for an xspc 240 kit which would be a cool experience to set-up


----------



## Fundah

Awesome. I'm gonna install two 120mm fans on the top of the case.


----------



## Fundah

How about the sides? 2 120mm fans?


----------



## Hsien

^i replaced almost all of my case's stock fans coz they're so weak







..burnt a really big hole in my pocket with all the fans + the controller but was worth it








now i feel secure that my rig won't melt from the inside coz of the [email protected] heat whenever i just leave it downloading stuff 24/7..neway i place a single 140mm (the stock led fan) on the side but will change it to better fans soon


----------



## Fundah

Is your stock CPU cooler any good?


----------



## Purnomo

update my pic :


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purnomo;13865730*
> update my pic :


try stuffing an archon in there


----------



## nubgen

Purnomo that's a sick cable management job. Super clean.

I'm getting this annoying ass loud case rattling noise and after google'ing my problem, people say it's from the hard drive cages.

Anyone having case rattle noise?


----------



## exnihilo

Umm, I am not reading all these pages and posts, so I will simply ask, lol. Has anyone used that sata port on top of the case for an SSD? I know it won't fit under the plastic cover, but I I am not worried as I have no kids running around. I think it looks good up there! Any reason why I shouldn't?

Thanks!

cg


----------



## Infrabasse

If you put your system drive in that dock then you're pretty much loosing the main functionality of the thing which is to easily connect an additionnal drive, for data dumping, backup, you name it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Although if you switch operating systems that are on different hard drives it would in fact be utilizing the X-Doc exactly as it was designed to be used. Otherwise, it's probably better off inside the case itself.


----------



## Infrabasse

^^ Good point


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's all in how you look at things, and how you use your system. The X-Doc was one of the main reasons I was considering a 692 Advanced, but then the deal on the Sniper I got (which basically cost me $5 US) was just too good to pass up. I will miss not having the X-Doc though. It's so much more convenient than a standard E-Sata port.


----------



## exnihilo

Good points guys. I just basically wanted to show it off, ya know? So, if backups aren't a concern (have other methods) and I don't swap, there's no physical limitation keeping me from through it in there? I'd make a joke about the X-doc cable being only SATA II (as opposed to the SATA III that my HD is), but someone would take me seriously and have a conniption.







.

cg


----------



## Gouldylocks

Just joined this forum to join the club







. I got myself a CM 690 II Advanced. Mines pretty stock atm, and dusty as hell. Just invested in a DEMCiflex 690II Kit, and a couple of CM Blue led fans. Replacing my 120mm rear and 140mm top, with the new and adding another 140mm for top and a 120mm on the HDD bay. Maybe, I dont think the Gigabyte 6870 will give me enough room to do so lol.

Im also looking to buy myself a Acrylic Side panel for my CM690II in the coming weeks, can anyone suggest a fast and reliable seller for Australia. Atm my only options are Amazon and a seller on ebay from netherlands. Pictures to come this weekend hopefully!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exnihilo;13874306*
> Good points guys. I just basically wanted to show it off, ya know? So, if backups aren't a concern (have other methods) and I don't swap, there's no physical limitation keeping me from through it in there? I'd make a joke about the X-doc cable being only SATA II (as opposed to the SATA III that my HD is), but someone would take me seriously and have a conniption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> cg


No, there is no physical limitation keeping you from doing it.

And (although you appear to know this) there is absolutely no difference between a SATA 2 cable and a SATA 3 cable except the label. They are fully interchangeable. The only advantage to a SATA 3 labeled cable is that it is probably newer than a SATA cable, not that it means much. Heck, even SATA 1 cables are internally and electronically the same as SATA 2 and 3 cables with the only difference being the lack of a latching clip on SATA 1 cables. Unless they were poorly made they can fully support SATA 3 speeds.


----------



## exnihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13874756*
> No, there is no physical limitation keeping you from doing it.
> 
> And (although you appear to know this) there is absolutely no difference between a SATA 2 cable and a SATA 3 cable except the label. They are fully interchangeable. The only advantage to a SATA 3 labeled cable is that it is probably newer than a SATA cable, not that it means much. Heck, even SATA 1 cables are internally and electronically the same as SATA 2 and 3 cables with the only difference being the lack of a latching clip on SATA 1 cables. Unless they were poorly made they can fully support SATA 3 speeds.


Yeah, I knew that, but thanks anyhow!










cg


----------



## VaporXtreme

i see some people with the clear side panel where do i get it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme;13875977*
> i see some people with the clear side panel where do i get it?


Depends on what country you are from. A lot of people get them directly from the CoolerMaster Store. Now you understand why they put that *Where You Live* Option in your User CP. Makes it easier to answer questions like this.


----------



## Purnomo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13866168*
> try stuffing an archon in there


maybe later







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubgen;13871463*
> Purnomo that's a sick cable management job. Super clean.
> 
> I'm getting this annoying ass loud case rattling noise and after google'ing my problem, people say it's from the hard drive cages.
> 
> Anyone having case rattle noise?


thanks mate, but my hard drive cage isn't noisy as u say, it's almost silent


----------



## deejay500sl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purnomo;13865730*
> update my pic :


Where did you get the grommets from?


----------



## Purnomo

^
That's corsair obsidian 800d grommet's, i buy it separately from my friend


----------



## Gouldylocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13876013*
> Depends on what country you are from. A lot of people get them directly from the CoolerMaster Store. Now you understand why they put that *Where You Live* Option in your User CP. Makes it easier to answer questions like this.


I would like to know also, as stated above in my first comment. Im Australian, and would like to know where i could get one. Coolermaster from what info i got from Online Help, they dont ship to Australia.. :S. My next option would to buy from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Transparent-Acrylic-RA-692-KWN1/dp/B003AVMRP2]Amazon.com: Cooler Master CM 690 II Transparent Acrylic Side Window Panel RA-692-KWN1: Electronics[/URL]

Is Amazon Reliable? Fast shipping? Alright to deal with etc?


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks;13878633*
> I would like to know also, as stated above in my first comment. Im Australian, and would like to know where i could get one. Coolermaster from what info i got from Online Help, they dont ship to Australia.. :S. My next option would to buy from Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Cooler Master CM 690 II Transparent Acrylic Side Window Panel RA-692-KWN1: Electronics
> 
> Is Amazon Reliable? Fast shipping? Alright to deal with etc?


I have a CM 690 II Advanced Side Panel with acrylic window that I'm no longer using. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## awesome_me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;13878650*
> I have a CM 690 II Advanced Side Panel with acrylic window that I'm no longer using. PM me if you are interested.


are you in australia? i need one for my case aswell


----------



## VaporXtreme

i am looking to replace my fans in my case to get more airflow.. What would u say to get. Are the NZXT 140 and 120 any good ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks;13878633*
> I would like to know also, as stated above in my first comment. Im Australian, and would like to know where i could get one. Coolermaster from what info i got from Online Help, they dont ship to Australia.. :S. My next option would to buy from Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Cooler Master CM 690 II Transparent Acrylic Side Window Panel RA-692-KWN1: Electronics
> 
> Is Amazon Reliable? Fast shipping? Alright to deal with etc?


http://www.coolermaster.com/where.php Fill in the information to see what places in your country sell CM products then contact those places to see if they can order one for you.

Amazon can be very good, but I don't know about shipping out of the USA.


----------



## nubgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme;13881097*
> i am looking to replace my fans in my case to get more airflow.. What would u say to get. Are the NZXT 140 and 120 any good ?


A lot better than the stock CM fans for sure. I just replaced my rear 120mm fan for a Scythe Kaze 120mm 1200RPM fan and my cpu load temps improved by 3-4 degrees.

I'm gonna replace the top 140mm this week too, because it's loud and barely moves any air.


----------



## Gouldylocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13884609*
> http://www.coolermaster.com/where.php Fill in the information to see what places in your country sell CM products then contact those places to see if they can order one for you.
> 
> Amazon can be very good, but I don't know about shipping out of the USA.


Alright, Ill check it out. Thanks

Edit: I went through every website, found nothing. They only sell the full Cases.


----------



## welly321

Coolermaster officially rocks. I sent out a part request for a new front io panel and a couple blue toolless expansion slot clips abd they shipped them out free of charge!! I'm pretty sure I am out of warranty.


----------



## ohcysp67

Does anybody know where I can find the side window for the CM 690 II. I looked online for hours and cant seem to find anywhere short of amazon (on backorder) that has it. Thanks.


----------



## Gouldylocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohcysp67;13894652*
> Does anybody know where I can find the side window for the CM 690 II. I looked online for hours and cant seem to find anywhere short of amazon (on backorder) that has it. Thanks.


I asked CM the other day if they were getting anymore in, and they said by the end of the week. So id keep checking back to see when they are in stock, if they haven't by monday. Id ask again on CM's Online Help. Amazon, and a few others were anywhere from 1 - 3 months/33 - 77 days to ship..... Regardless of them having them "in stock"

Ebay has one aswell, if youre will to buy from the netherlands lol. Its also Instant shipping, but its around the $60 mark.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COOLERMASTER-CM-690-II-ADVANCED-BLACK-WINDOW-SIDE-PANEL-/170620357861?pt=UK_Computing_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item27b9c40ce5


----------



## Infrabasse

Overclockersclub has just reviewed an interesting fan controller.
The NZXT Sentry mesh fan controller blends almost perfectly with the front mesh of the CM Storm Scout.



I'd say it probably blends just as nicely with the front mesh of the CM690 II









edit: I double checked my mesh, it actually has much wider holes


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13900855*
> Overclockersclub has just reviewed an interesting fan controller.
> The NZXT Sentry mesh fan controller blends almost perfectly with the front mesh of the CM Storm Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it probably blends just as nicely with the front mesh of the CM690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I double checked my mesh, it actually has much wider holes


I daresay it would work nicely with the first CM 690. Mesh looks to be a pretty similar size.


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13900855*
> Overclockersclub has just reviewed an interesting fan controller.
> The NZXT Sentry mesh fan controller blends almost perfectly with the front mesh of the CM Storm Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it probably blends just as nicely with the front mesh of the CM690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I double checked my mesh, it actually has much wider holes


nice but i reckon those plastic(or rubber?) slide switches looks a bit cheap







btw i noticed the kaze server's chrome lines compliments the 690II chrome accents quite well







i'm just miffed that the knobs aren't centered coz of the additional buttons but i guess it's no biggie for now..still waiting for a 6 or even 8ch fan controller to be available locally here







my rig is too loud and i'm still planning on changing and adding 3 more fans (hopefully i could get red 140's with decent-high cfms)..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13900855*
> Overclockersclub has just reviewed an interesting fan controller.
> The NZXT Sentry mesh fan controller blends almost perfectly with the front mesh of the CM Storm Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it probably blends just as nicely with the front mesh of the CM690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I double checked my mesh, it actually has much wider holes


The problem with slide controls opposed to rotary controls is they tend to fail sooner and they tend to be more difficult to work with. They look nice, but it costs a lot more to make a slide potentiometer that works as well as a rotary pot.


----------



## Vex.

Hey guys. I am about to get 2x fans for my 690II at the top, but i can't decide which one.
What do you suggest, 2x XLF-F1454 140mm or 2x XLF-F1256 120mm.
I am currently deciding to get the 120mm one, since i read that the 140mm one doesn't move a lot of air.
Your thoughts? : )


----------



## Infrabasse

Get the 140. I wouldn't trust manufacturer's fan specs to compare between brands but within the same brand I'd say you can. And those 140 have a touch more cfm for 4dB less.
People might say that 140 doesn't move a lot of air but I think that's more of a perception. Compared to that 120 the flow will feel more gentle since the same amount of air passes through a larger are.


----------



## hallaor

soon enter pro club .. post pictures soon


----------



## Aperture

How would this be?

CM 690 II nvidia edition
Corsair H100
using http://www.coolink-europe.com/en/categories/23_29.html these fans as pushpull on the rad and also as case fans

would that work?


----------



## Hsien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vex.*


Hey guys. I am about to get 2x fans for my 690II at the top, but i can't decide which one.
What do you suggest, 2x XLF-F1454 140mm or 2x XLF-F1256 120mm.
I am currently deciding to get the 120mm one, since i read that the 140mm one doesn't move a lot of air.
Your thoughts? : )


advantage of getting 120's would be for wc if you're gonna install a 240 rad on top


----------



## Vex.

No radiator. Air cooling with Prolimatech Armageddon. Don't watch the db's of the fans, they are both about 25db at max CFM. Can't decide really..


----------



## mushrooshi

Stealthed my DVD drive


----------



## dusters16

Very nice! I like how it doesn't stick at all. When I cut off the edges of the mesh, it doesn't look all that great, but it doesn't stick any more.

What was the process you did? The two drives I stealthed use electrical tape and 3M double sided tape, and spray paint the double sided tape after it was stuck onto the mesh. Electrical tape was used on the drive door so it could come off easily if needed. I also put some layers of painters tape on the eject button so it would be easier to find and press without the need for a paperclip.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4g


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;13923361*
> Very nice! I like how it doesn't stick at all. When I cut off the edges of the mesh, it doesn't look all that great, but it doesn't stick any more.
> 
> What was the process you did? The two drives I stealthed use electrical tape and 3M double sided tape, and spray paint the double sided tape after it was stuck onto the mesh. Electrical tape was used on the drive door so it could come off easily if needed. I also put some layers of painters tape on the eject button so it would be easier to find and press without the need for a paperclip.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4g


I cut off the little tabs off the side of the bay cover so it would slide in and out, and then I took some calipers, measured the depth of the cover, and cut out a foam block of that thickness and wrapped it in electrical tape. I superglued that foam block to the cover. then I took some 3M doublestick tape and attached it to the drive, and I basically did the exact same process for the button. Then, because the whole thing stuck out about 3/8ths of an inch, I just unscrewed it, pushed it back until it was flush, and (here is the ghetto part) I superglued the DVD drive in place with a couple of drops of glue.

tl;dr, basically stuck the cover to a block of foam and stuck the whole thing to the drive, then I pushed it in flush (because it stuck out) and superglued the DVD drive in place as opposed to screwing it


----------



## dusters16

Super glue? Yeah, ghetto. I drilled holes in my dvd drive, just enough for the toolless optical drivehinges too work

Sent from my HTC Evo 4g


----------



## Elite-

I'd love for anyone out there to find me a CoolerMaster II Advance in *White*
in the United States. I'd really love to get one.


----------



## Heartl3ss

Just got my SSD today..and i totally cant decide where to mount it..Any ideas? Any place i can mod and mount the SSD besides the internal and external drive bays?


----------



## awesome_me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss;13948207*
> Just got my SSD today..and i totally cant decide where to mount it..Any ideas? Any place i can mod and mount the SSD besides the internal and external drive bays?


get some velcro and mount it on the back of the motherboard tray


----------



## Heartl3ss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awesome_me;13948516*
> get some velcro and mount it on the back of the motherboard tray


is it safe? what if the velcro fails and it falls down...i dont wanna damage it..zip ties sound more safe but i dont know..


----------



## makesithappen




----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss;13948871*
> is it safe? what if the velcro fails and it falls down...i dont wanna damage it..zip ties sound more safe but i dont know..


No moving parts, you could drop it from 10 meters, it'll be fine as long as the pcb doesn't snap in half.
These things are so light, the sata data connection is generally stiff enough to hold the drive's weight. It won't fall.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite-;13948075*
> I'd love for anyone out there to find me a CoolerMaster II Advance in *White*
> in the United States. I'd really love to get one.


From what I remember it was only released in the UK, Europe, and Asian markets. The only US distributor that has ever had it, or will have it is the CM Store. They've had it there in the past, but it isn't there now that I can see. Unless you know someone over seas that is willing to pick one up and ship it to you, waiting on the CM Store to get them in stock is about the only way I know of to get one here in the States.


----------



## ohcysp67

For those looking for the side window for the 690 II it has become available again at the cm store. Just ordered mine!


----------



## Kvjavs

Could anyone give me an idea what kind of load temps you have with a GTX 460 1gb in this case without side fans installed? I'm considering on picking one up, but my gpu is a frosty 55c load in my current case.


----------



## Alwinp

I also need some help. I got this case yesterday.

I wanted to copy files from my previous rig to this one using the x dock.

When I plug in the HDD it makes like 6 clicks and then my pc starts booting. ACH1 is enabled, and I succefully booted into win7. But for some reason my HDD is not being deteced.

All sata cables are connected, along with the IDE connector.

Any ideas?


----------



## Boiller

Hey guys, proud owner of a CM690II here, love this case to death, I mean, 2x 240 internal rad spaces, a 120 on the back, and a TX-750 medusa of cables managed in the back? It's AWESOME!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp;13975658*
> I also need some help. I got this case yesterday.
> 
> I wanted to copy files from my previous rig to this one using the x dock.
> 
> When I plug in the HDD it makes like 6 clicks and then my pc starts booting. ACH1 is enabled, and I succefully booted into win7. But for some reason my HDD is not being deteced.
> 
> All sata cables are connected, along with the IDE connector.
> 
> Any ideas?


Depending on the motherboard you might not be able to hot swap the drive. That mobo has more than one controller on it. Make sure that you are plugged into one of the Light Blue Intel SATA 2 ports as they tend to work the best with Hot Swapping and that AHCI is set for that controller and make sure that the power connector is plugged in as well. The IDE connector has nothing to do with it and isn't used for this. Try shutting the system down, plugging the drive into the X-Doc, then booting it up to see if it's recognized and accessible that way.

Windows 7 has a nasty habit of detecting a hard drive but not assigning a drive letter to them when hot swapped (or when plugged in vial E-SATA or USB). Go into Disk Management (right click Computer, select Manage, then Disk Management). Check to see if the drive is detected in both the top and bottom panes. If it's missing in the top, but in the bottom you might need to make sure it is listed as Online and that it has a drive letter. If it doesn't have a drive letter, assign one towards the end of the alphabet and see if that allows you to gain access to it.

If none of that works out, you'll might have better luck posting asking this in the Intel Motherboards Forum as if it's plugged in correctly the problem would be caused by the board more than the


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> hard drive not detected,
> blablabla
> p8p67 board blablabla


I've recently had the same problem and I thought I had all the required drivers. Turns out I had to install the Intel Rapid Storage technology driver.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just wondering on the 690 II advanced whats the best way to clean the front dust filter? iv'e been taking the mesh off to take out the filter and 1 of the clips broke would it be fine just to get a vacum and take the from off and suck the dust away? (cant beleive how fast the dust produces)

also another question whats the best way to install a top mounted rad?


----------



## wonderlust

Upgraded from a Q6600 system to an I5-2500k/Z68


----------



## realcyberbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;13996573*
> just wondering on the 690 II advanced whats the best way to clean the front dust filter? iv'e been taking the mesh off to take out the filter and 1 of the clips broke would it be fine just to get a vacum and take the from off and suck the dust away? (cant beleive how fast the dust produces)
> 
> also another question whats the best way to install a top mounted rad?


I just use the hose extension on my vacuum, works great. If you don't want to do that, just take the wohle front off and use some canned air.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what I do. I use the hose attachment of the vacuum to suck the dust and crap from the front of mine, then once a year or so when they get too full for that to work completely I remove the front and blow them out from the inside.


----------



## Infrabasse

I use a big paintbrush


----------



## jandersatl

Woot! Just ordered my 690 of ebay! Getting ready for a new build. Can I be n ur club 2?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jandersatl;14007919*
> Woot! Just ordered my 690 of ebay! Getting ready for a new build. Can I be n ur club 2?


You can totally be part of this awesome club. Just follow the instructions in the first post.









And welcome to OC.net!


----------



## Mackem

So, just for when I get my 690 II Advanced:

How many additional fans is it recommended to get, what size are the fans and which ones should I buy for good airflow without a lot of noise (Must be from a UK site)

Cheers.


----------



## Infrabasse

Hah !
There's just no rule of thumb. It'll depend on how you use your case. What type of CPU cooler you'll use, How many HDDs will be in the bottom cage, what type of GPU configuration... Some people also have color criteria.


----------



## Mackem

Well, I'm going to be putting in:

Intel 2500K
Asus Sabertooth P67 Mobo
CM Hyper 212+ heatsink
PNY GTX 560Ti OC2
8GB RAM
Samsung F3 1TB HDD
DVD Drive
Corsair HX650 PSU

I'm looking at the Gentle Typhoon fans but I dunno how many to get but I also want a 120mm fan with blue LEDs for the side window. Any recommendations?

EDIT: I'm going to get a CM Sickleflow for the side window and I think I'll get 3/4 Gentle Typhoon AP-15s for any other fan spaces. Are these good choices?


----------



## jandersatl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth;14008040*
> You can totally be part of this awesome club. Just follow the instructions in the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And welcome to Overclock.net!


Thank you! I'll put up some pics when I've got something worth showing.


----------



## Infrabasse

AP-15 might be a little fast to use as a case fan without a fan controller. use them for your heatsink.


----------



## Mackem

What should I use for case fans?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14014423*
> AP-15 might be a little fast to use as a case fan without a fan controller. use them for your heatsink.


IT won't perform as well as the stock fan that comes with the 212+ so that would be wasted money.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderlust;13998716*
> Upgraded from a Q6600 system to an I5-2500k/Z68


Congrats!! Bet you're loving it!


----------



## bigkahuna360

bigkahuna360
View attachment 217198


----------



## Hsien

did anyone here mod their cm690II so it'll have wheels instead of the rubber base?? if not, is it possible without damaging the case?? btw i followed the instructions on the first post so how would i know if i'm already a member of the club?? thanks









oh and the mobo i ordered just arrived at the shop (asrock p67 fatality pro b3) and my 8gb red ripjaws x (2x 4gb 1600 ddr3) will be arriving anytime this week







now all that's left is the 2500k procie, and deciding on a temporary cpu cooler (thinking between the antec kuhler h20 620, cm hyper 212+, thermaltake spinq vt, and cm v6gt). i'll go for an xspc 750 rasa 240 kit in the near future once i finish paying off all the parts i'm getting probably in half a year or more lol..


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you intend to switch to a Rasa in the near future I would go with the Hyper 212+ for now as it's probably going to be your best deal. If you look around you should be able to find one for $20 to $25 US. No sense spending a lot of money on the Kuhler or V6GT and T-Take hasn't made a decent cpu cooler since the original Golden Orbs for Slot A AMD rigs, and they were only good because basically no one else what making any after market heatsinks for them.

I have seen a few pics of a 690 or 690II with wheels instead of the robber feet. If you know what you are doing, have the proper tools, and take your time to do it right you won't wreck it.


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14018521*
> If you intend to switch to a Rasa in the near future I would go with the Hyper 212+ for now as it's probably going to be your best deal. If you look around you should be able to find one for $20 to $25 US. No sense spending a lot of money on the Kuhler or V6GT and T-Take hasn't made a decent cpu cooler since the original Golden Orbs for Slot A AMD rigs, and they were only good because basically no one else what making any after market heatsinks for them.
> 
> I have seen a few pics of a 690 or 690II with wheels instead of the robber feet. If you know what you are doing, have the proper tools, and take your time to do it right you won't wreck it.


thanks for the advise







guess i'll ask the shop where i'm getting the parts if he can order a cm hyper 212+







i reckon it's the cheapest of all the choices i have







hopefully







..i really like the antec h20 260 though







..nice clean sleek look..and nice reviews to boot


----------



## PapaSmurf

Also look at the Xigmatek Dark Knight S-1283. It's comparable to the 212+ and in some places might be cheaper.

I gather from your latest post that you aren't from the USA. If that is the case do everyone a favor and clock on the *User CP* at the top of the page, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


----------



## Hsien

Thanks again







i checked my user cp, guess i forgot to fill up the location slot lol my bad. I thought the show your country flag was enough







neway i checked a prices and was surprised that the price diff of the coolers im choosing is really slim lol..i think more or less than $10 diff..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14022029*
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i checked my user cp, guess i forgot to fill up the location slot lol my bad. I thought the show your country flag was enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neway i checked a prices and was surprised that the price diff of the coolers im choosing is really slim lol..i think more or less than $10 diff..


Thanks. Showing the Flag would help sometimes, but I doubt that many people would recognize a flag from other countries that readily, even if they did show up. I don't see any flags at all anyway even though I have that option enabled. I know I wouldn't recognize a Philippine flag if I saw it.

If the temps allow it and you can hold off on the Overclocking for now, just go with the stock heatsink for now and save that money towards the Rasa kit. That would allow you to get it sooner. Even at stock clocks a 2500k will be significantly faster than your currant rig.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14015636*
> IT won't perform as well as the stock fan that comes with the 212+ so that would be wasted money.


Do you take noise into consideration when you say this?

Very few fans beat the gentle typhoon when it comes to rad performance to noise ratio.
Its noise quality is good too.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14027595*
> Do you take noise into consideration when you say this?
> 
> Very few fans beat the gentle typhoon when it comes to rad performance to noise ratio.
> Its noise quality is good too.


The difference in sound level would only be about 2db (the AP15 would be slightly quieter, but barely perceptible) and the difference in temps would be about 3C (the AP15 would have higher temps). If one has an AP15 it would be worth trying them, but considering the price they are getting these days it isn't worth it to buy them to replace a BladeMaster. It would be cheaper to pick up a second BladeMaster for about $10 and run them at 1600RPMs instead. At 1600RPMs a pair of BladeMasters cool as well as a single one, but noticeably quieter. I don't know about you, but $25 each for an AP-15, plus shipping is just way too much to pay for them. They are good fans, but not that good.


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14026797*
> Thanks. Showing the Flag would help sometimes, but I doubt that many people would recognize a flag from other countries that readily, even if they did show up. I don't see any flags at all anyway even though I have that option enabled. I know I wouldn't recognize a Philippine flag if I saw it.
> 
> If the temps allow it and you can hold off on the Overclocking for now, just go with the stock heatsink for now and save that money towards the Rasa kit. That would allow you to get it sooner. Even at stock clocks a 2500k will be significantly faster than your currant rig.


makes sense, thanks so much







don't want to make the same mistake like with my psu which i got due to impulse buying..shouldve waited and saved for a corsair ax 750 or a decent full modular psu..my psu's cable is too long...i don't think it's suited for cm690II's size when it comes to cable management..just my two cents worth


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14015872*
> Congrats!! Bet you're loving it!


Very much so.

Had a little go at overclocking it so far :-

4.5Ghz Prime stable @ 1.272V (so far for 45 Minutes still ongoing)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887747


----------



## PsychoNavigator

Hey all, joined up as I was linked to here from reddit. I got a new toy and would like to join your club, problems is that I don't see a category for mine exactly.

I apologize in advance for the stock cooling and what-not, I assure you that when it's time to put my new build in, it will be much better.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoNavigator;14039077*
> Hey all, joined up as I was linked to here from reddit. I got a new toy and would like to join your club, problems is that I don't see a category for mine exactly.
> 
> I apologize in advance for the stock cooling and what-not, I assure you that when it's time to put my new build in, it will be much better.


Looks nice to me, but I'm a sucker for the neon lime green color schemes.

And excellent cable management.







:

Don't worry about the category. As long as it's a 690 chassis of one sort or another it's all good. Not every version is available in every market so they might not all be listed in the beginning of the thread.

There is nothing wrong with stock cooling etc. You have an excellent build going there and a better cpu heatsink can easily be added later as funds permit.

You need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


----------



## PsychoNavigator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14039140*
> Looks nice to me, but I'm a sucker for the neon lime green color schemes.
> 
> And excellent cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Don't worry about the category. As long as it's a 690 chassis of one sort or another it's all good. Not every version is available in every market so they might not all be listed in the beginning of the thread.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with stock cooling etc. You have an excellent build going there and a better cpu heatsink can easily be added later as funds permit.
> 
> You need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


Will do, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Now what you need is one of those UV Green DFI Lan Party motherboards.


----------



## PsychoNavigator

Funky, I had to think for a minute how in the hell that rear heatsink would fit on that mobo.

I'll pass, the case is just the beginning of a new system. Been drooling over ther CM-690II Adv for a while, but this one with the green was the kicker.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoNavigator;14039077*
> Hey all, joined up as I was linked to here from reddit. I got a new toy and would like to join your club, problems is that I don't see a category for mine exactly.
> 
> I apologize in advance for the stock cooling and what-not, I assure you that when it's time to put my new build in, it will be much better.


Very nice.

How's your temps? I was considering buying this case as well but am worried about the GPU temps due to no side fans.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoNavigator;14039077*
> Hey all, joined up as I was linked to here from reddit. I got a new toy and would like to join your club, problems is that I don't see a category for mine exactly.
> 
> I apologize in advance for the stock cooling and what-not, I assure you that when it's time to put my new build in, it will be much better.


Hnnnggggg... SO SEXY!!!! I can totally see myself ending up with that case to go with my 690 nvidia edition and my 690 II Advanced if I'm not careful!...


----------



## senson

checking in


----------



## Infrabasse

Smexxy
Love that purple glow. What kinda of exposure length did you use for the shot?
Is the fillport location a cosmetic choice to show off your matte T ? I'd have tried to hide it on the other side of the rad/case.


----------



## drewisblue

hi new case add me in please CM 690 Nvidia Edition


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senson;14054057*
> checking in


Beautiful!!


----------



## KillerMike84

Here My CM690 II Blue Star Project

Cooler Master RC-692-KKN2 CM690 II Advanced ATX Mid-Tower Case
XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 WaterCooling Kit with plus XSPC RS120 Single loop Coming on Friday week
future is plan SLI Dual 2xEVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2
AMD Phenom II X2 555 Dual Core Processor 3.20GHz Overclock at 4.0GHz Stable 1.5v VCore
Asus M4N75TD Motherboard - Socket AM3, nForce 750a SLI
EVGA GeForce GTS 450 1GB GDDR5
Kingston HyperX 4GB 1600MHz DDR3
Ultra LSP550 550w Power Supply
XION XON-SATA918ML_Blue SATA II Cable - 18", 90° to 180°, Blue
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 120mm fan CPU Cooler
Dual Boot/Space WD Caviar Black 2x1TB SATA HD 7200/64MB/SATA-6G


----------



## Infrabasse

We all have the cardboard box. Please spare the low bandwidth users from loading these pictures.
On a side note, your build is very neat.
Maybe you could make your optical drive cables go over it, back towards the front through the same hole your front i/o cables go through. It'll be a touch neater that way


----------



## KillerMike84

This only for sort time I'm getting my water cooling tomorrow I'm going fix this problem do it better cable management its hard when u don't have Modular Power Supply this is my second water cooling wish me luck sorry about the pic's cut back right now...


----------



## PsychoNavigator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14042982*
> Very nice.
> 
> How's your temps? I was considering buying this case as well but am worried about the GPU temps due to no side fans.


Not sure, I'll install Afterburner tomorrow and get back to you. Honestly the airflow feels quite nice, though it is currently negative pressure. I plan to add another intafe fan on the front or bottom to balance out the two rear fans.


----------



## Boiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senson;14054057*
> checking in


Got any pics of the back of the XSPC res you can show me? Thinking about getting one instead of my EK tube res but I needed to know how it sits in the drive bay!


----------



## senson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14055781*
> Smexxy
> Love that purple glow. What kinda of exposure length did you use for the shot?
> Is the fillport location a cosmetic choice to show off your matte T ? I'd have tried to hide it on the other side of the rad/case.


Thank you
0.3" SS / 4.0 / -1/3 ISO500 using Canon 17-40mm 1:4 L
the T block will be hiden away soon I'll be rotating the lower radiator and re do tubing soon since It was my first WC I still need to learn a lot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14056476*
> Beautiful!!


Thank you very much








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boiller;14057801*
> Got any pics of the back of the XSPC res you can show me? Thinking about getting one instead of my EK tube res but I needed to know how it sits in the drive bay!


This was all I could take if you want I'll take more when I redo my tubing








It sits almost perfect. It comes little forward(I think it's because of that extra plate for res)if you see from the side


----------



## Boiller

Thanks for the pic! +rep


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Here's my latest updates. I think I have found a buyer for this beauty, at least just for the case. I'm wanting to start another project and this one's coming to a close.





































Still waiting on my Koolance HD 6950 block, Mayhems dye, and Aquaero Pro but they may not go in this case if it sells in time.

Thanks


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR;14066608*
> Here's my latest updates. I think I have found a buyer for this beauty, at least just for the case. I'm wanting to start another project and this one's coming to a close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my Koolance HD 6950 block, Mayhems dye, and Aquaero Pro but they may not go in this case if it sells in time.
> 
> Thanks


This is probably the most beautiful thing that i have seen this week.

Here is my updated case (addition of vynyl in the acrylic panel)


----------



## drewisblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;14066785*
> This is probably the most beautiful thing that i have seen this week.
> 
> Here is my updated case (addition of vynyl in the acrylic panel)


nice paint job


----------



## Infrabasse

Is this Di-Noc carbon film ?


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14068751*
> Is this Di-Noc carbon film ?


The one on the Acrylic panel is just a Carbon Film, yep!


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewisblue;14068591*
> nice paint job


My case still have the original paint. The margins on the Acrylic panel is Carbon Film though.


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;14066785*
> This is probably the most beautiful thing that i have seen this week.


Thanks! I'm hoping to move into something a little bigger but modding this case has been a lot of fun.


----------



## Heartl3ss

i will post my freshly finished cm692 advanced when i find how to upload the pics..


----------



## Hsien

Finally got my mobo, procie and ram for my cm690II







all that's left now is the vidcard, the wc kit, and hopefully a nifty soundcard


















btw, is it possible to mount a 120mm rad on the bottom of the case without removing the hdd bays or without doing a slight mod?? i was cleaning out the case last night and i noticed, but not sure, that it's possible to mount a 120mm fan aside from a 140mm so i thought that a 120mm rad might just fit.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14076141*
> Finally got my mobo, procie and ram for my cm690II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all that's left now is the vidcard, the wc kit, and hopefully a nifty soundcard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, is it possible to mount a 120mm rad on the bottom of the case without removing the hdd bays or without doing a slight mod?? i was cleaning out the case last night and i noticed, but not sure, that it's possible to mount a 120mm fan aside from a 140mm so i thought that a 120mm might just fit.


Yes as long as your PSU is the the long version.


----------



## Mackem

BTW just out of interest, do you guys think it's OK to buy PC components for a build in parts or just buy the full thing when I have the cash? Reason I say this is because I already have a GTX 560Ti and 6GB DRR3 RAM sitting around off a contest I won, so I was gonna buy the CPU and mobo first then buy the rest of the parts as and when I get the cash.

You guys think it's OK to do this or no?


----------



## Mp3doc

Shot of my new build, thanks for all the ideas from this forum. Overall pretty happy with case airflow and not too loud. Have the ap-29s at about 70%. Pull fan is way louder, wonder if is just the radiator on the h50 muffling the push fan? Using three noiseblocker pk-3 and the 140mm from case moved to bottom.


----------



## Gouldylocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem;14077787*
> BTW just out of interest, do you guys think it's OK to buy PC components for a build in parts or just buy the full thing when I have the cash? Reason I say this is because I already have a GTX 560Ti and 6GB DRR3 RAM sitting around off a contest I won, so I was gonna buy the CPU and mobo first then buy the rest of the parts as and when I get the cash.
> 
> You guys think it's OK to do this or no?


lol nothing wrong with that, just means its gonna cost you $400 - $500 less to build your new computer. Also if you already had a budget set, you could use the graphics/ram money towards better parts. Like a high end cpu.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem;14077787*
> BTW just out of interest, do you guys think it's OK to buy PC components for a build in parts or just buy the full thing when I have the cash? Reason I say this is because I already have a GTX 560Ti and 6GB DRR3 RAM sitting around off a contest I won, so I was gonna buy the CPU and mobo first then buy the rest of the parts as and when I get the cash.
> 
> You guys think it's OK to do this or no?


Depends on how long it will take you to save. Often by the time you can afford the last parts, there is more better stuff around for the same prices as what you paid for the other, now older, hardware. But yeah, comes down to how quick you can get the money


----------



## Infrabasse

But if you already have the ram and gpu and are about to get cpu and mobo, you really wont be missing much to make a pc. You could upgrade your current machine and buy missing parts later down the road to have 2 complete PCs.


----------



## Mackem

Yeah, I mean by next week (It's my birthday) I'll probably have enough to buy my 2500k, Sabertooth P67 and probably the 1TB HDD, heatsink and DVD-RW Drive, leaving just the PSU and case.


----------



## Heartl3ss

here is my Sacred Moon v1.0...freshly finished just yesterday...i wont be able to make any updates as i will be going on a 2 month summer holiday at my parents island and i will be back on my appartment on september so then i will do some major updates which will include:
-Mini illuminated side-window for the SSD on the right side panel
-Adding some new fans
-Adding fan controller
-Design a new side-window for the left side panel
-Some more sleeving for the fans,led connector,reset/pwr buttons
-And the most important--->Watercooling..

here are some pics:









































Question is it better WITH or WITHOUT the GPU holder?

















or

















imo looks more spacy without it...

and here is some cable management:

































and some close-up ones:


----------



## Hsien

got the last pieces of my rig..sorry papa smurf impulse buying triumphed again..was gonna buy the cm hyper 212+ but i saw a corsair h60 on display with one of the shops...anyway gonna give it to my bro once i get the rasa kit


















gonna post some pics of my rig as soon as i finish setting it up


----------



## Gouldylocks

Just curious, im putting 2 fans in the top of my case for exhaust. But it has that bloody filter that comes with the case. I heard it stops dust getting in when its off, but also restricts the exhaust by a fair bit. I also dont get much dust either, so remove it?


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks;14084985*
> Just curious, im putting 2 fans in the top of my case for exhaust. But it has that bloody filter that comes with the case. I heard it stops dust getting in when its off, but also restricts the exhaust by a fair bit. I also dont get much dust either, so remove it?


Remove it. Since you're using it for exhaust there's no need for a filter. Just keep the filter safe for future use in case you'll decide to turn your fans into intake


----------



## rheicel

Here are some pics of my updated machine.


----------



## Gouldylocks

Looks pretty damn good man, Ive been too busy to get mine done. Hopefully will tomorrow, new fans and acrylic side panel







. Then i can join the club xD


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks;14089907*
> Looks pretty damn good man, Ive been too busy to get mine done. Hopefully will tomorrow, new fans and acrylic side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then i can join the club xD


Thanks man. Looking forward to see your rig here.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

It is with a sad and heavy heart that I must move on from the CM690 I & II.

I had much fun with my builds Hades and Razor (aka "The mint pattie") :lol:

I was considering doin a white CM690II but it looked ummm blurh.

I have turned to the DARKSIDE aka Corsair and the 600t White.

[Build Log] 501st/Scout 600T white

Feel free to come over for a look and comment, I often quietly pass through this thread still.









TAKE CARE GUYS!


----------



## Gouldylocks

Phew, After 3 hours of putting new fans and filters in and getting every bit of dust i could find. I'm Finally ready to join the club!



























and thanks to rheicel for my Acrylic side panel


----------



## Gouldylocks

Has anyone got one of these?

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542

Will they fit in the CM690II advanced?

Ive stripped my HDD bay and put a fan mounted on it, and left a SSD slot for future upgrade, hopefully christmas prices will get me one







. Ive got 3 Slots left over after my Dvd drive, and im looking at getting myself another 1tb or a 2tb hdd and would like to use this device module to do so.


----------



## Semyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks;14100049*
> Has anyone got one of these?
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542
> 
> Will they fit in the CM690II advanced?
> 
> Ive stripped my HDD bay and put a fan mounted on it, and left a SSD slot for future upgrade, hopefully christmas prices will get me one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ive got 3 Slots left over after my Dvd drive, and im looking at getting myself another 1tb or a 2tb hdd and would like to use this device module to do so.


Yes, they will fit in any case with at least 3 5.25" bays.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks*


Phew, After 3 hours of putting new fans and filters in and getting every bit of dust i could find. I'm Finally ready to join the club!



























and thanks to rheicel for my Acrylic side panel



















Looks good man! I am sure that those preety blue lights are kicking ass in the dark.


----------



## Hsien

ok just finished building my rig..barely lol







. i feel there are still some elements missing..and cable management sucks..oh well. neway sorry for the crappy shots







hope to post some decent ones probably after I go for a real wc setup and pimp up my rig some more with sleeving and stuff







can't wait






















































gonna update my stats after







nyt folks


----------



## rheicel

what are those red fans mate?


----------



## Hsien

^keian nano fans







have decent airflow but really loud







they have removable blades though for easier cleaning


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14106499*
> ^keian nano fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have decent airflow but really loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have removable blades though for easier cleaning


Thanks. If only they are not loud.


----------



## Hsien

^akasa has really nice quiet fans. Not sure but i tink i saw some pwm and temp controlled fans made by them. Was about to buy the quiet 120mm white led fan to match the acrylic side window but i thought it would clash with my black red color scheme lol.


----------



## rheicel

Which one is better guys? (Side Panel Fan) Thanks.


----------



## Infrabasse

I like 2nd and 3rd, although I'd try a black instead of chrome wire grill on the 3rd.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


I like 2nd and 3rd, although I'd try a black instead of chrome wire grill on the 3rd.


Cheers! Thanks. I have a black grill, I think. The fan has to be white as well right?


----------



## Infrabasse

Yeah let's see what black on white looks like


----------



## lambecrikas

I was wondering... Since I don't use nothing like cd/dvd drives at the front of my case, and all that kind of stuff, would it be possible to fit a 240mm radiator in that compartment? And of course have decent cooling, since the mesh might cause some resistance to the airflow...

And on a side note, I have some free time now and I was looking to do some modding to my case, it hasn't been modded so far. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lambecrikas*


I was wondering... Since I don't use nothing like cd/dvd drives at the front of my case, and all that kind of stuff, would it be possible to fit a 240mm radiator in that compartment? And of course have decent cooling, since the mesh might cause some resistance to the airflow...

And on a side note, I have some free time now and I was looking to do some modding to my case, it hasn't been modded so far. Any ideas? thanks










Yes, there are some 120mm fan adaptors that fit into the dvd drive bay. 240mm might require some modding though.


----------



## Infrabasse

120mm takes 3 bays. You do the math


----------



## hallaor

*This is my entry for the club.

my humble contribution.*


----------



## RexTuner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks*


Has anyone got one of these?

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542

Will they fit in the CM690II advanced?

Ive stripped my HDD bay and put a fan mounted on it, and left a SSD slot for future upgrade, hopefully christmas prices will get me one







. Ive got 3 Slots left over after my Dvd drive, and im looking at getting myself another 1tb or a 2tb hdd and would like to use this device module to do so.


I've got one in my original 690, but they fit just about any 5 1/2" by 3 bay, so it should work in the 690II Advanced.


----------



## RuneDunes

Heres mine and my average cable management skills. it's a older picture, I now have a 6950.










Wish I can hide my front USB and HD audio cables







, my motherboard has some bad alignments with this case. Motherboards backplate is offset from the cutout just by half a inch. Sata and motherboard connectors don't line up with the routing holes, PSU is long and covers part of the bottom routing hole, as well as the motherboard allowing almost no room between itself and the PSU.


----------



## Infrabasse

Try to run your front panel cables under (beneath) the motherboard. I really doubt your PSU width will prevent you from doing this.


----------



## rheicel

Which one is better?










or










Thanks


----------



## Infrabasse

Picture missing.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Picture missing.


They should be there.


----------



## Infrabasse

None of the white blade fan with the black grill?









So far out of these two I prefer the first, but it should really be your own preference, not that of someone living on the other side of the globe


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


None of the white blade fan with the black grill?









So far out of these two I prefer the first, but it should really be your own preference, not that of someone living on the other side of the globe










It is coming mate. I just need to find my White fan. I will post it soon.


----------



## Hsien

I bought an aerocool red ccfl, installed it, did a bit of cable management (not that great but not too shabby either)

here are some pics







forgot to take some shots of the cable management that i did..i'll do so next time when i'm not feeling lazy lol..























































i also burned/melted my front panel light switch's wire..i messed up big time experimenting on how to make the switch work on my ccfl..panicked when i saw my rig spewing white acrid smoke...sigh..


----------



## mect_aw

Just wondering if anyone has any info on how is the best way to mount a 2.5" SSD into the older CM 690 as the hard drive mounts aren't compatible?


----------



## Infrabasse

I've had to use a 3.5" to 2.5" adapter.
Be careful though as some won't be compatible since some don't use the 3.5" mounting holes the furthest apart from each other.

I'll try and take pictures when I get back home tonight.


----------



## mect_aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14136102*
> I've had to use a 3.5" to 2.5" adapter.
> Be careful though as some won't be compatible since some don't use the 3.5" mounting holes the furthest apart from each other.
> 
> I'll try and take pictures when I get back home tonight.


Thanks a lot man, looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Infrabasse

reminds me there is an adapter given with the CM 690 II advanced and I forgot to use it ...
lol


----------



## bored7one4

does anyone have instruction on how to install the hard drive with the tool less thing?


----------



## Infrabasse

- place hdd on plastic cage
- gently spread the plastic outwards
- let the drive drop in with the pins aligned in the screw holes
- Make sur all 4 pins are aligned
- slide assembly in the metal cage
- CLICK !


----------



## Infrabasse

I know these are 690 II HDD brackets but they work pretty much the same as those of the previous version







The short adapter doesn't work for 2 reasons:
- it's too short to use all 4 securing pins
- it places the drive too far from the edge making it hard to wire up the drive

edit: Actually the adapter provided with the 690 II advanced doesn't place the drive any further back than the one that didn't work (above).
That's it here compared to a 3.5" drive:



edit: fixed the broken links


----------



## rheicel

That red light looks sick and awesome!


----------



## Hsien

^thanks mate







at the cost of my case's top panel light switch though







really stupid of me argh..wish the switch itself is still all right..maybe i could reconnect a new wire or somethin..


----------



## Hsien

hi guys, anyone here who has a cm690II advanced and asrock p67 fatality pro setup?? i'm having a slight pickle..couldn't seem to make the audio front panel work..i hope it's not a mobo header problem, that'd suck...i used this case with my old setup before and the audio front panel works because that's where my headset is connected when using skype..


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14146358*
> hi guys, anyone here who has a cm690II advanced and asrock p67 fatality pro setup?? i'm having a slight pickle..couldn't seem to make the audio front panel work..i hope it's not a mobo header problem, that'd suck...i used this case with my old setup before and the audio front panel works because that's where my headset is connected when using skype..


Make sure you match your bios setting with the plug you used
AC97 or HD Audio ...


----------



## Hsien

^i already checked the bios before i posted my dilemma







will check again hopefully i'd find it thanks..sigh







i feel really down since this is the first pc that i put together myself







..


----------



## Hsien

everything seems ok in the bios setting..don't want to think i got a bad board..i'll just probably improvise and find some way to have a mic input..


----------



## Infrabasse

Try using the other front i/o plug


----------



## RuneDunes

Hehe got my front panel USB and Hd audio hidden now, had to remove my PSU to do so. Man, the side panel was kind of hard to put back on. Anyone else has their side panel all stuffed, and have the feeling that years later your side panel will be bent ?


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*


Hehe got my front panel USB and Hd audio hidden now, had to remove my PSU to do so. Man, the side panel was kind of hard to put back on. Anyone else has their side panel all stuffed, and have the feeling that years later your side panel will be bent ?


Why did you have to remove PSU?
And yea, my side is also stuffed


----------



## dusters16

Hey, hopefully I can join, I have been trollin' this thread for a few months. This is my family's computer I built for them and take care of it for them (I have my own, its in the sig).

Q6600 stock clock
CM n520 cpu cooler
4gb gskill ram stock clock
asus p5n-e sli mobo
250gb seagate
evga gts 250 1gb stock clock
cm690 painted black/blue
some cm r4 fans, (non-led







)
Antec earthwatts 650w
some cardreader, rosewill maybe
dvd burner multidrive, stealthed

now time for the pictures


















Trying to cover the flash on the camera.



















































































































































































































































Notice in the last picture, the HD audio and USB wires coming from the top I/O panel are going down to the hole above the power supply, I'm sure some of you need to do this.

I wanted the Blue LED R4 fans, but I mistakenly purchased the non-led ones, oops. Temps are awesome in the case vs the CM elite 310. Also I used this diamond thermal paste + the new cpu cooler. yeah, temps dropped about 10-15 C. The evga gts 250 is also WAY quieter then the single deck xfx 8800gt that was in there before.


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14148248*
> Try using the other front i/o plug


you mean the ac'97 plug?? will that work?? ok will give it a try. it's weird because the board says HD audio front panel header but won't work when the HD audio i/o front panel is plugged in







..anyway thanks man







gonna tinker with my rig once more when i get home from work


----------



## Infrabasse

Page 39 of your manual seems to say you can use AC97 on your HD audio header.
You might have to double check the pin locations though.


----------



## Hsien

^yea was just checking how the pins were arranged by browsing through both manuals (board and case) and was surprised that the hd audio header layout closely resembles the ac97 plug. really hope it works







surely there are members here who have the same setup as me (mobo and case) and i'm curious if they encountered the same prob







maybe i should've just went with the p67 sabertooth..but the cool red and black concept of the fatality sold me the board lol..well wish me luck







thanks again


----------



## Hsien

oh yeah! my front panel now works!







plugged in the ac97 input. weird.. anyway just another curiosity, it's a bit off-topic re: this thread though, how come with my previous rig (same chassis; gigabyte am2+ mobo) there's power being supplied to the usb ports even if the pc is competely shut down while asrock's fatality p67 mobo has none?


----------



## XTORO

I'd like in!









Mine isn't spectacular, still stock (for now!) but it has to be nice since I use it in my living room









Intel Core2 Quad Q8400 @ 3.7Ghz
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CPU Cooler
8GB Crucial Ballistix @1066Mhz OC'ed to 1200Mhz
ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo motherboard
2x Radeon HD 5830's crossfired overclocked GPUs @975Mhz Mem @350Mhz
CoolerMaster CM690 Case w/ 6 Fans and soundproofing foam panels
Thermaltake 750W modular PSU
Scythe fan controller
RAID 0 with 3x Spinpoint F4's (320GB*3=960GB)
250GB Spinpoint F4
1TB External eSATA

GPU temps 66-69*C

CPU Temp 40*C

Very nice and quiet, even with all my fans maxed.




























Still need to work on my cable management a bit more:


















And my 52" Monitor


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14156116*
> oh yeah! my front panel now works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plugged in the ac97 input. weird..


Awesome








it's a bit of a shame you're forced to go ac'97 though. I prefer HD Audio
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14156116*
> how come with my previous rig (same chassis; gigabyte am2+ mobo) there's power being supplied to the usb ports even if the pc is competely shut down while asrock's fatality p67 mobo has none?


I'm not sure now but maybe that has something to do with the USB ability to wake the computer and it's bios setting (which I couldn't find).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTORO;14156127*


Looks right at home., the stock chassis has always been classy


----------



## XTORO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14156165*
> Looks right at home., the stock chassis has always been classy


Thanks. Yeah I really like that it matches everything like it belongs there. That's why I won't be modding the outside. I might just paint the interior black and add a couple of lights inside that I can turn on and off, just to show off the inside through the window.

I don't want it too bright because it's distracting when watching TV. I like that with my fan controller I can turn my front fan off completely and the blue LED shuts off with it. Dark, and quiet (the soundproofing foam did wonders)


----------



## Hsien

@infrabasse

s'ok i just use the front panel for voip calls







my rear audio takes care of the kickass sounds







thanks again


----------



## Infrabasse

I think I recall AC'97 doesn't mute the rear when you plug in a headphone on the front i/o. AmIrite ?


----------



## destinyair

CM690II Av` From CM690II Club Thailand


----------



## Hsien

@infrabasse

not sure







never checked







haven't tried sorry


----------



## Hsien

@destinyair

now that is one [email protected] rig! whew..wish i could build something like this







..i could smell my paycheck burning..and there's not enough of it to burn which kinda sucks lol...


----------



## Infrabasse

This page is a real nightmare to load and scroll through as this mountain of pictures appears.
Whole picture series quote just isn't cool.

But posting *29x 3000x2000 pictures* is even worse.
**** man!*


----------



## Hsien

lol sorry i added to that nightmare







edited my post to minimize same pic clutter







btw is it possible or anyone tried putting 2 120mm fans on the front without having to mod the case?? i'm thinking of placing a metal sheet frame with drilled mounting holes for 2 120mm in the front fan mount..


----------



## Infrabasse

You can quote one or two selected pictures from a post, but the whole series is totally useless, and makes people download them twice.

Dual 120
That would indeed be the way to do it as the front fascia isn't flat on a large enough surface for 2x120.
I haven't noticed it done here, although I'm sure there's a few. It's an easy mod if you have a jigsaw or a dremel.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destinyair;14156504*
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


Very nice destinyair! It looks very pro, you're good with a camera too.

Now go and sleeve your front i/o, fan and pump wires for a perfect result


----------



## destinyair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14156929*
> @infrabasse
> 
> not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never checked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't tried sorry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14156945*
> @destinyair
> 
> now that is one [email protected] rig! whew..wish i could build something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..i could smell my paycheck burning..and there's not enough of it to burn which kinda sucks lol...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14156991*
> This page is a real nightmare to load and scroll through as this mountain of pictures appears.
> Whole picture series quote just isn't cool.
> 
> But posting *29x 3000x2000 pictures* is even worse.
> **** man!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14157146*
> lol sorry i added to that nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited my post to minimize same pic clutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw is it possible or anyone tried putting 2 120mm fans on the front without having to mod the case?? i'm thinking of placing a metal sheet frame with drilled mounting holes for 2 120mm in the front fan mount..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14157171*
> You can quote one or two selected pictures from a post, but the whole series is totally useless, and makes people download them twice.
> 
> Dual 120
> That would indeed be the way to do it as the front fascia isn't flat on a large enough surface for 2x120.
> I haven't noticed it done here, although I'm sure there's a few. It's an easy mod if you have a jigsaw or a dremel.


sorry






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14157210*
> Very nice destinyair! It looks very pro, you're good with a camera too.
> 
> Now go and sleeve your front i/o, fan and pump wires for a perfect result


thk


----------



## Infrabasse

destinyair, your picture series is perfectly ok, and beautiful too.
I was really only referring to dusters16's post.


----------



## mikupoiss

It's not perfect series








Too much contrast and sharpness









But I've gotten some good ideas from this thread. Hoping to present my case to you in a week.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Lol I think trying to load all those pictures just made my connection die a little bit haha. Might not be so bad for you guys but we have one of the slowest connections in the world here in NZ!


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14160191*
> Lol I think trying to load all those pictures just made my connection die a little bit haha. Might not be so bad for you guys but we have one of the slowest connections in the world here in NZ!


lol that's awesome. i nearly killed your connection by making you load pictures.









I'll change those to thumbnails soon.


----------



## Clocksmith

Hey, I would like to join the club with my crappy camera and shaky shots!










































The last one is the fan below the optical drive, attached with steel wire. After I inserted the Noctua at the back I figured I could move that to the front for added airflow.

The way that cable management is done isn't very pretty but it's the best I could manage (pun intended) and seems ok. Any tips are welcome. Those two 6-pins at the bottom are hanging free because when I opened the case today I also got them out ready for the 2nd 6870directcu that's coming in a few days.


----------



## Hsien

@infrabasse
i'll try to do it probably when i go for custom wc depending on the stuff i'll use









@destinyair
why apologize?? your pics are awesome and your rig looks slick









@clocksmith
for a cleaner/sleeker look why not opt for a scythe kama bay or kama bay plus instead of a makeshift fan+wire on your 5.25" drive bays







just my two cents worth


----------



## moowey

add me please


----------



## mwl5apv

I just picked one of these bad boys up! Was skeptical at first, but after seeing it in person I just couldn't help myself....This is really a good looking case.

Plus....I only paid 49.99 for it!!Went to CompUSA and they had it sitting in the clearance stuff as a damaged return. But after looking it over, this puppy is brand new! Not a single scratch or dent :-D


----------



## mikupoiss

My baby:









Sitting and waiting for extra fans and better place to sit at.


----------



## Gouldylocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14164353*
> @infrabasse
> i'll try to do it probably when i go for custom wc depending on the stuff i'll use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @destinyair
> why apologize?? your pics are awesome and your rig looks slick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @clocksmith
> for a cleaner/sleeker look why not opt for a scythe kama bay or kama bay plus instead of a makeshift fan+wire on your 5.25" drive bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my two cents worth


Oh wow, thats pro as. Im gonna get me one of them!


----------



## mwl5apv

so here is a question to all of cm 690 owners. Does that 140mm blue LED fan that comes stock move a decent amount of air? I am trying to decide whether to keep it at the front or place it up top as an exhaust and put 2 R4's on the front intake instead.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14173111*
> so here is a question to all of cm 690 owners. Does that 140mm blue LED fan that comes stock move a decent amount of air? I am trying to decide whether to keep it at the front or place it up top as an exhaust and put 2 R4's on the front intake instead.


It has an ok level of flow. But I'd replace it if I were you.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;14173183*
> It has an ok level of flow. But I'd replace it if I were you.


ok. ill go ahead and put the 2 r4's as intake and stick that guy up top for exhaust.

Now, I also saw that the bottom of the HDD cage is removable. Can I go ahead and remove the top instead and leave just the bottom? I looked at the case but wasnt able to get a good enough look at that portion


----------



## Hsien

never liked the case's stock fans..seem to weak for me..my rig was like an oven before i replaced them and added more fans







..this case is kickass with its simple style and versatility but i have to admit with the added cost of fans the price factor was kinda ruined lol..anyway i also noticed that there are still plenty of rooms for improvement which hopefully would be present if ever a third gen cm690 comes out


----------



## Hsien

@mwl5apv
cool purchase







btw is there a warranty?? you said it was sold as a "damaged return" so i can't help but wonder that there might be some underlying problems with the case despite it's clean, brand new look. maybe some front panel board problem, etc. so better do a thorough check to prevent future headaches







cheers! and congrats again on your cool case


----------



## rheicel

What do you think on my new side fan grill?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Infrabasse

You should turn it 90 degrees so it lines up with the carbon film on the sides.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14176244*
> You should turn it 90 degrees so it lines up with the carbon film on the sides.


yeah, spot on!


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;14176188*
> What do you on my new side fan grill


Carbon fiber mods looks so sexy


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14175237*
> @mwl5apv
> cool purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw is there a warranty?? you said it was sold as a "damaged return" so i can't help but wonder that there might be some underlying problems with the case despite it's clean, brand new look. maybe some front panel board problem, etc. so better do a thorough check to prevent future headaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers! and congrats again on your cool case


yea ill definitely check all of that out. I mean the thing was wrapped, none of the hardware was ever touch. I can clearly see that a motherboard standoff was never screwed into the case. same thing with all the wiring and the way it is all ziptied.

From the looks of it and the inspection i gave it(and i mean i looked through every inch of this thing), it seems that I walked away with a steal. Hopefully there arent any issues. Otherwise, CompUSA's 30 day return/exchange policy will be put to use(I made sure to ask about it before i left the store)


----------



## Freelancer852

Well, I've filled up my 690 now...


----------



## Hsien

@rheicel

cool grill







is that custom made by you?? a friend of mine told me something about that carbon fiber thingie. can't remember the shop though..wish i could sleeve my wires as well..not too many sell pc modding stuff since the enthusiast market is not that big here..could only buy via the local ebay-like webbies..and not all could be trusted..

@mwl5apv
sweet







it's not everyday you get to encounter great bargains like that one







gratz again









@freelancer852
what are those in between your graphics cards??


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14184572*
> @rheicel
> 
> cool grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that custom made by you?? a friend of mine told me something about that carbon fiber thingie. can't remember the shop though..wish i could sleeve my wires as well..not too many sell pc modding stuff since the enthusiast market is not that big here..could only buy via the local ebay-like webbies..and not all could be trusted..


Hsien, I bought the grill from eBay US. Shipment from US to Australia is quite reasonable at this stage though. I bought the carbon fibre from eBay (Australia) as well but I am sure you can get them from any car accessory shop in the Philippines. If you are in Manila, check at Banawe-QC car accessory shops. You can do a lot if you buy 1 or 2m roll. You can watch any you tube video on how to stick the carbon fibre in any surface.

Good luck!


----------



## Hsien

^thanks for the heads up


----------



## mwl5apv

alright well tomorrow is the big day. I get to trasnfer everything out of my little v3 into the cm690.

Now, I of course would like a side window. And i was thinking. Instead of going the traditional plexi glass route..... What if I used window/door screening? Do you guys think it would be a good idea? would it help a bit with airflow? Or would it disturb because it would allow air to escape?..........What do ya'll think about it? yay? or nay?

Also, does anyone have any idea on designs for a side window? If so, draw up a picture on MS paint or something.


----------



## Infrabasse

The best looking carbon film is there www.carbonfiberfilm.com/ and there
3M di-noc


----------



## Bloodys

Only pic i haw from it








Cooler master 690 II is best case i ever had cuz rest cases i had coasted 10$


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodys;14187421*
> Only pic i haw from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler master 690 II is best case i ever had cuz rest cases i had coasted 10$


This needs some serious cable management lol


----------



## TSXmike

started painting my 690 last night. hopefully ill have pictures of it before the end of the week.

im looking for some mesh also, similar to the front and top panels... so far the only place ive been able to find it is frozenpc. anyone know where elso i could look?


----------



## Wangta

Just joined - not as fancy as you all but my first build and everything works - I'm thrilled!


----------



## mikupoiss

Added 4 extra fans to my stock 690 II Adv. and nice to see that CPU temps fell solid 3C - from 37 to 34 idle and my HD6870 idle temp fell 5C - from 44 to 39

Not much but my rig sits in room facing sun almost for the whole day


----------



## Drerex

Well here is my rig. CM-690 setup.


----------



## djaswal

Hey,
^^ Nice build! I want to join too, heres my PC, probably going to add LED fans soon.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purnomo;13878465*
> ^
> That's corsair obsidian 800d grommet's, i buy it separately from my friend


Are you for real? So these fit the 692? I'm doing a custom 692 build and if these fit well, you'll be my hero.


----------



## mikupoiss

Since there are a lot of pages in this thread, would someone with all fan slots mounted post some pics of the cable managament?
My rig's certain places are jammed with cables and forced me to bend some at some really nasty angles.
Advice/pics anyone?


----------



## mwl5apv

alright guys! got everything transferred over. Check out my thread!

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1064928-got-my-cooler-master-cm-690ii.html#post14200812


----------



## TSXmike

phase 1: complete


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike;14218167*
> phase 1: complete


reminds me of a cool car







nicely done


----------



## athlon 64

re-arranged my table a bit and added some more fans into my case :


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64;14228215*
> re-arranged my table a bit and added some more fans into my case :


Nice and roomy!


----------



## mikupoiss

I really like the full-transparent side panel









Although the manufacturer stickers make it look a bit gay


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14233429*
> I really like the full-transparent side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the manufacturer stickers make it look a bit gay


tnx , the sidepannell really required only a bit of creativity , i was afraid to cut and maybee destroy my original sidepannel soo i did this , btw i"d love to get overclock.net sticker but i"m from croatia and i can only get them on ebay , thay are not really cheap over there and i don"t really like ebay.

and really my camera is crappy , rig look"s much much better in reality.


----------



## GamerX93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dusters16*


Hey, hopefully I can join, I have been trollin' this thread for a few months. This is my family's computer I built for them and take care of it for them (I have my own, its in the sig).

Q6600 stock clock
CM n520 cpu cooler
4gb gskill ram stock clock
asus p5n-e sli mobo
250gb seagate
evga gts 250 1gb stock clock
cm690 painted black/blue
some cm r4 fans, (non-led







)
Antec earthwatts 650w
some cardreader, rosewill maybe
dvd burner multidrive, stealthed

now time for the pictures

~~~~~~~pictures removed for convenience of quote~~~~~~~~~~~

Notice in the last picture, the HD audio and USB wires coming from the top I/O panel are going down to the hole above the power supply, I'm sure some of you need to do this.

I wanted the Blue LED R4 fans, but I mistakenly purchased the non-led ones, oops. Temps are awesome in the case vs the CM elite 310. Also I used this diamond thermal paste + the new cpu cooler. yeah, temps dropped about 10-15 C. The evga gts 250 is also WAY quieter then the single deck xfx 8800gt that was in there before.


Hey buddy, Nice job on my Old CM690 ;-) that thing has been given a whole new life with you guys.


----------



## GamerX93

Well i'm gonna join in the fun here. My system hasn't had any painting done, or any extensive modifications. It is a clean system none the less.

Specs:
Q9550
CM Z600 CPU Cooler
EVGA 750i FTW
2x 512mb 9800 GT EVGA
2x ddr2 800 gksill (2x 2gb)
2x ddr2 800 gskill (2x 1gb)
1x 7200rpm Seagate Barracuda
1x WD 1tb
1x SG 1tb
1x Asus quiet track DVD rom
TR2 RX Thermaltake 850w Powersupply

Nine fans: (10 if you include the northbridge chip on the 750i ftw)
2x CM R4 120mm Blue LED - roof exhaust
1x CM 120mm blue LED - CPU Cooler intake Fan
1X Tricool 120mm - rear exhaust
1x CM Black 120mm - Bottom Intake
1x 140mm blue LED - Lower front intake
1x CM black 140mm - upper front intake 
2x 25x25x15mm Silenx - graphics intake/ mobo exhaust

Time for pics:














































Now for the back Panel:










(kinda blury)









Time for some dark shots:














































(Tri Cool Switch)


















Thanks to dusters16 for Helping me out with some cable routing yesterday. The help was appreciated.


----------



## Stileth

New owner here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...00k-build.html


----------



## TSXmike

all back together


----------



## spiderm0nkey




----------



## Infrabasse

Cheeky !


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Cheeky !










100% Photoshop. I'll re-upload when I've added in the copper tubing to it.


----------



## Infrabasse

Copper tubing ??
omg this sounds epic


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Copper tubing ??
omg this sounds epic


Yep! Cables to be routed externally through chrome dipped copper tubing. Keeps the back of the mobo tray nice and clean and gives me plenty of room to mount my SSD's. My 2 storage drives will be in the 2 HDD cages (water cooling with a rad at the bottom) and my pump will be hidden in the 5.25" bays (so can't put the ssd's in there). Have got a friend who works in refrigeration that will bend up all the tubing for me. Should be sweet if it works out!


----------



## Infrabasse

Not something you could do yourself using 90degrees elbows ?
Anyways, can't wait.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14253650*
> Not something you could do yourself using 90degrees elbows ?
> Anyways, can't wait.


I could but I think it would look a little ugly. I'd prefer nice smooth bends


----------



## nyates

690II Advanced. Count me in. Simple window mod. It turned out alright for my first real endeavor with a jigsaw on metal.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Really nice setup you have there


----------



## nyates

Thanks! Its a work in progress. I've been following your log too! Sorry about the earthquake.

I'm hoping to wait it out until BD comes out and re-do the main gear inside, but trying to get everything else ready besides that. Cooling, fans, case, sleeved all the cables, cut the window. Hopefully everything'll be ready so when I get the Mobo, cpu, and gpu, I can just stick them in and be done.

Just got to replace my keyboard and mouse, and Ill be set. I try to stay minimalist, and kind of clean... and just can't find any keyboards or mice I really like.

Also kind of wanting a new desk, but I built that one from scratch when I was a kid, so it has a tiny bit of sentimental value. Just enough for it to be the last thing to go.


----------



## mect_aw

Hey again guys.

I got great help from Infrabasse last time and was just hoping someone could confirm a little further.

I finally chose which SSD to get and I'm going with an Intel 510 120GB (retail box) and was wondering if the mount that comes with it fits correctly with the older 690 HDD brackets. My guess is yes but Id rather know for sure before it comes so I can order an SSD mount if needs be.

Below I've attached an image to illustrate what I mean, thanks!


----------



## nyates

Mect_Aw,

It absolutely should. All 2.5 --> 3.5 mounting kits should be the same.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates;14271047*
> Mect_Aw,
> 
> It absolutely should. All 2.5 --> 3.5 mounting kits should be the same.


That's not the case. adapters don't all use the same standard side holes from the 3 available on a 3.5" hdd.
See my previous post here

mect_aw it'll fit just fine if they use the holes furthest apart from each other.
The adapter you're showing actually has all 3 standard side holes so it should work everytime with anything.


----------



## mwl5apv

So today I picked up a few 140mm fans to replace the 120's I had installed prior.

With all you veteran CM690II owners......what seems to be the best fan placement for optimal airflow in this case? Here is what I have right now. And Im not the happiest with temps. they definitely seem higher than before.









Could my bedroom temps being somewhere between 5-10F warmer jump pc temps alot? Here are what my temps were this last week compared to what they are at the moment

Now these are temps while idle and playing Day Of Defeat, which is an older game that i play regularly.(not very demanding at all) According to HWMonitor

GPU:...... Idle was 27-32C now 34-37C........Load Was 50-51C.......now 56-59C
Mainboard: Idle was 27-29 now34-35C...........Load was 32-34C now 37-39C
CPU/Core temps: Idle was 26-29 now 31-33C............Load was 36-38C now 39-44C
HDD: always hovered under 30C no matter what i was doing....Now at idle it is 32-33C and while gaming it will jump all the way up to 36C and wont budge back down untill I shut the pc down and let it rest.


----------



## Infrabasse

Since you have a 120mm intake in your 5.25" bays already, I would definitely put the H70 there instead of having it in the back, sucking warm air through the rad.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14279448*
> Since you have a 120mm intake in your 5.25" bays already, I would definitely put the H70 there instead of having it in the back, sucking warm air through the rad.


I tried playing around with that and I wasn't able to figure out a way to mount it. I have the 120mm fan ziptied to a few cut outs in the drive bays. And the way the radiator sits and has the fans mounted i don't have anything to attach zip ties to. Unless you can offer an alternative mounting solution.

Also. In regards to my first post. Temperature in my room changed from low-mid 70's to upper 70's low 80's F because my AC isn't working properly. Could that be the reason for higher temps?

And Lastly, would the way i have my fans set up be optimal? Or was I better off the way it was before with the side fan on the bottom and no 120mm in the drive bays?


----------



## Infrabasse

1. I used a "Sharkoon REBEL9 fan frame 120MM", it's not 100% secure (it could be if I bothered with screws or rivets) but it does the job at holding my h50. I have an optical drive and since the h50 doesn't totally fit in 3x 5.25 it protrudes a bit at the back but I'm happy with it and it gets the best air it can get.

2. If your ambient rises, your temps will rise by the same amount.

3. that's for you to find out with trial and error with your specific components and fans.


----------



## Retrolock

Is there an adapter for the hard drives in the 5.25 bay for CM cases? I want to put an additional 240 rad on the floor of the case for the gpu block


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrolock*



[IMG]
Is there an adapter for the hard drives in the 5.25 bay for CM cases? I want to put an additional 240 rad on the floor of the case for the gpu block

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
It looks like you only have 3 HDDs so that should work. Your 692 should have come with 2 u-bent pieces of metal that when attached to a 3.5" drive convert it to 5.25".


----------



## Infrabasse

This


pic from www.techreaction.net


----------



## Hsien

@retrolock

not sure if this is available locally but you could try and order it if you want









Cooler master 4-in-3 Device Module
(STB-3T4-E3-GP)



























http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542

btw just wondering since you have a fatality board, does your usb ports have power even after shutting down your pc?? been scratching my head for a long time over this one ever since i assembled my rig. my previous board has some juice even when turned off coz it can still supply power to my usb led lamp









neway cool build







looks nice and clean







i'm a newbie in a custom wc setup and never actually tried it but i'm wondering if it's possible to mount a 120 rad on the bottom so you won't have to sacrifice the 4 hdd drive bays..then another 120 rad at the back.


----------



## ledzeppie

Hey guys, I have a 690 adv II, and was wondering if you think that this setup would be cool enough:

i7 2600k stock-clock cooled by a NHD14 
GTX 460 Zotac
Asus Xonar dx sound card
Caviar Green 2tb HD
OCZ Vertex 3 SSD

so the reason Im wondering if it would be cool enough is because I want to put the lna/ulnas onto the NHd14 and replace the stock fans in the case with noctuas all with ULNAs on them. I would have a 140 at top and bottom-front, and I would have a 120 on the bottom and at the back. I would probably have the back as exhaust, and the rest as intake for positive pressure. Do you think this would be enough airflow?

The only problem I see is that I fold. Right now I'm seeing temps of around 46 degrees on the cpu at load and 35 degrees on gpu at idle with stock fans.

I know this is a bit hard to judge but I just want a few opinions before I blow 80 bucks on noctuas


----------



## Retrolock

@mkhunt, infrabasse, hsien, thanks for the answers +1 rep

@hsien, hey man! I haven't really tried the usb once my system is powered off, but I think certain motherboards have features like that, like the Gigabyte p67. I don't know about the Fatality though.

About the 120 rad, I think it'll work because without removing the hdd cage you can put a 120mm fan already at the bottom.


----------



## Infrabasse

I can even put a 140mm fan in mine in that spot. Depends on PSU length I guess


----------



## Hsien

@retrolock & infrabasse

haven't seen a build using a 120 rad at the bottom though







common are 240 rads and rarely a pump for the bitspower-like reservoir







maybe i'll be the first haha..though it might be a little tricky how to position the rad's excess part where the tube fittings are







could be facing the side panel or if possible at the opposite side









@retrolock

dang, i kept reading the manual and it says it should charge or provide power to devices even when turned off when you install the appcharger driver thingie..well..for apple stuff anyway..haven't tried it though









thanks for the replies


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14316842*
> @retrolock & infrabasse
> 
> haven't seen a build using a 120 rad at the bottom though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> common are 240 rads and rarely a pump for the bitspower-like reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i'll be the first haha..though it might be a little tricky how to position the rad's excess part where the tube fittings are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be facing the side panel or if possible at the opposite side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @retrolock
> 
> dang, i kept reading the manual and it says it should charge or provide power to devices even when turned off when you install the appcharger driver thingie..well..for apple stuff anyway..haven't tried it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the replies


Aboot those 120 rads. Why not put a slimmer 240 at the top and/or a thick 120 on the rear? Slim 240 at the top + 2 fans in pull, thick 120 at the back with one fan in either push or pull, 140mm intake on bottom, 140mm intake in front. Seems like you'd get a lot more cooling if you're going to be setting-up 2 rads anyway.

Since your card is EVGA it's not venting hot air into the case so having the rads as exhaust shouldn't hurt temps by more than 1-3*C. Plus a 240 + 120 is plenty for a CPU loop.







If you plan to throw GFX in the loop, you'll want more than 2x 120mm anyway.

Or if you want it easy get a Rasa RS240 kit, mount it on top, buy new tubing and be done. The Rasa CPU block performs way above its price point.

HTH

ETA: You can also add a thick 120mm rad to the Rasa kit loop. The pump is fairly weak, but it'll handle 2 rads plus a CPU block without a problem.


----------



## dioxholster

for the 690II, is it possible to install a CPU cooler with a retention bracket with that small hole in the back? It looked too small.


----------



## Infrabasse

Technically you don't need a hole in the back at all.

The hole on the 690 II is kinda small, and depending on the motherboard you might not be able to use it for its intended purpose.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Technically you don't need a hole in the back at all.

The hole on the 690 II is kinda small, and depending on the motherboard you might not be able to use it for its intended purpose.



last thing i want to do is remove that motherboard again.


----------



## Infrabasse

Well if you already have a system installed, you should see if the retention bracket holes are accessible ...

If not, well you're just gonna have to take the motherboard out.


----------



## garpini94

Hi, I'm thinking of buying this box, do you recommend it? and gets a lot of crap inside?


----------



## Kyronn94

Hi there,

First Post here on OCN








It was this Thread that inspired me to join!
Here is my CM 690 II, didn't think I needed the additional features the Advanced came with.

First picture is before I got my 690 II, Second is with the 690 II and Third is of my cable management.








I have since removed the front panel e-sata cable to clean it up a bit









Happy 690-ing


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*


Hi there,

First Post here on OCN








It was this Thread that inspired me to join!
Here is my CM 690 II, didn't think I needed the additional features the Advanced came with.

First picture is before I got my 690 II, Second is with the 690 II and Third is of my cable management.








I have since removed the front panel e-sata cable to clean it up a bit









Happy 690-ing










Same here! If it weren't for this club I wouldn't own 2 CM 690 series cases, let alone be a member of this forum







Your build is looking great too. I reckon blue SATA cables would look really nice with that motherboard.


----------



## Recipe7

Has anyone happened to come across any grommets for the 690II advanced? I'm not sure if it was mentioned or not, I feel like I should ask rather than comb through 385+ pages.


----------



## Juganot

This may be a good place to ask this question. I am looking into getting the 690 II lite and I am wondering what the connectors for the fans are like. Does the case come with a connector so you can put the fans into your PSU? I am wondering because I am a little short of fan headers.


----------



## mikupoiss

My Adv. didn't come with any headers, so Lite might also not come with them.


----------



## Juganot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*


My Adv. didn't come with any headers, so Lite might also not come with them.


Thanks looks like I need to buy some then.


----------



## mwl5apv

my advanced came with molex adapter attached to the fans already. 2 out of the 3 fans had 3-pin to molex adapters on them.

If your buying the case a a store. One thing you can do is ask to open the box to see the case in person and take a look at the fans real. Unless they have a display model out. That way if you need the adapters you can pick em up while your at it.


----------



## mikupoiss

I dont like molex connector that much myself - just so much more cabling to do. I mean, it's not a small power cable to hide


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14355164*
> I dont like molex connector that much myself - just so much more cabling to do. I mean, it's not a small power cable to hide


agreed. they definitely are a pain to hide. But it can be done. haha.


----------



## Gouldylocks

Im gonna get me one of these CM 4 in 3 bays, but it doesnt seem to be black. Whats the best black paint to use? so that it will match the rest of the Cm690II.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94;14339735*
> Hi there,
> 
> First Post here on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was this Thread that inspired me to join!
> Here is my CM 690 II, didn't think I needed the additional features the Advanced came with.
> 
> First picture is before I got my 690 II, Second is with the 690 II and Third is of my cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since removed the front panel e-sata cable to clean it up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 690-ing


Nice rig and nice cable management!
Welcome!


----------



## ekg84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrolock*












this is easily best window stile i have seen on 690. Did you cut it yourself??

I was about to order 690 ll advanced and an alternative windowed side panel but now i am thinking about making a custom one.


----------



## Frazz

Hey, here's a quick snap of my current CM 690 II build!


----------



## Hsien

^nice and clean







cool


----------



## HaX VieR

First Post here on OCN

Please add me to club CM 690 II Advanced!


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaX VieR;14369701*
> First Post here on OCN
> 
> Please add me to club CM 690 II Advanced!


Welcome to the greatest community








Can you post a picture of internals of that beastie?


----------



## HaX VieR

Update my PC


----------



## dusters16

the front audio/ usb wires can go behind the mobo.

Its the White-ish cables coming form the top, going to the psu hole

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GamerX93*


Now for the back Panel:











also, you can take out the bottom hard drive cage for better air flow.

and if thats a 120mm top fan, you can put it inside that top besel ( 2x120mm fit up in there) (140mm doesnt fit)

and one last thing, can the sata cable thats coming off the mobo be put next to the others? it looks out of place.

ok thats all.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Same here! If it weren't for this club I wouldn't own 2 CM 690 series cases, let alone be a member of this forum







Your build is looking great too. I reckon blue SATA cables would look really nice with that motherboard.


You've got 2 of them?!








Yeah, I thought that would be good too, but I thought I'd sort out the main hardware before making it look prettier








Although they're next on my list after a better GPU and CPU heatsink


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*


You've got 2 of them?!








Yeah, I thought that would be good too, but I thought I'd sort out the main hardware before making it look prettier








Although they're next on my list after a better GPU and CPU heatsink










Haha yeah I do







I bought the CM 690 nVidia edition first and then anxiously awaited the release of the CM 690 II Advanced. Bought it as soon as it was released here in NZ







Using the nVidia edition one until the end of this week when I finally re-assemble the Advanced and start using it!! Gosh, it's been a year and a half since I bought it and I'm only just about to use it now


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14383839*
> Haha yeah I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the CM 690 nVidia edition first and then anxiously awaited the release of the CM 690 II Advanced. Bought it as soon as it was released here in NZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the nVidia edition one until the end of this week when I finally re-assemble the Advanced and start using it!! Gosh, it's been a year and a half since I bought it and I'm only just about to use it now


a year and a half? wow. i had a hard time keeping my hands off the case for the 3 days i had to wait to transfer everything from my old thermaltake v3. i couldnt imagine having to wait that long hahah.

cant wait for some pictures


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14383839*
> Haha yeah I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the CM 690 nVidia edition first and then anxiously awaited the release of the CM 690 II Advanced. Bought it as soon as it was released here in NZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the nVidia edition one until the end of this week when I finally re-assemble the Advanced and start using it!! Gosh, it's been a year and a half since I bought it and I'm only just about to use it now


1 year and a half is incredible!
How can u be so patient?!









Anyways, have fun re-assembling!


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Nice rig and nice cable management!
Welcome!










Thanks a lot









Out of interest, does anyone know if the Corsair grommets:
http://www.corsair.com/rubber-gromme...ries-800d.html

Fit the CM 690 II?
Although shipping to the UK is more than two times the cost of the actual product...


----------



## lambecrikas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*


Thanks a lot









Out of interest, does anyone know if the Corsair grommets:
http://www.corsair.com/rubber-gromme...ries-800d.html

Fit the CM 690 II?
Although shipping to the UK is more than two times the cost of the actual product...










I'm not sure but I think I saw somewhere a 690 II standard with those grommets... I think it's np


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*


a year and a half? wow. i had a hard time keeping my hands off the case for the 3 days i had to wait to transfer everything from my old thermaltake v3. i couldnt imagine having to wait that long hahah.

cant wait for some pictures












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


1 year and a half is incredible! 
How can u be so patient?!









Anyways, have fun re-assembling!










It's been torture







I bought it 2 months before I started studying for my degree. Was a bit of a mistake because once the course got underway, I discovered that I had no time to work on the build at all. Then I lost motivation etc from waiting so long haha. Should be pics tomorrow as tomorrow is to be re-assembly day


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lambecrikas;14394807*
> I'm not sure but I think I saw somewhere a 690 II standard with those grommets... I think it's np


i beg to differ. i just tried to put the bigger sized grommet in the 24 pin hole and the one below it to. It did NOT fit. That is without any modifications.

With modifications, it might work. The stock holes are not wide enough.
One of these days, i will CAD up a 1:1 scale so people can print them out and tape them over their case holes to cut.


----------



## Jtchal

Hey guys, been keeping an eye on this thread for a while now and I thought it was time I joined. Proud owner of a CM 690 II advanced and absolutely loving it!

Here's what my system currently looks like:










Will be adding more pictures of the inside once I get a new power supply (Corsair AX650)








However, I have no idea when it is due in New Zealand


----------



## lambecrikas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dusters16*


i beg to differ. i just tried to put the bigger sized grommet in the 24 pin hole and the one below it to. It did NOT fit. That is without any modifications.

With modifications, it might work. The stock holes are not wide enough. 
One of these days, i will CAD up a 1:1 scale so people can print them out and tape them over their case holes to cut.


As I said, I just had a glance of it, don't know if it was modded or not but I saw them mounted


----------



## 12Cores

Added a new plexi-glass siding to case.


----------



## Purnomo

update : after change my system from core i3 to athlon ii x2

before :









after :


----------



## mwl5apv

what rubber grommets are those? And where did you get them?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Purnomo*


update : after change my system from core i3 to athlon ii x2











That cable management is absolutely perfect!


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14415876*
> That cable management is absolutely perfect!


This!


----------



## spiderm0nkey




----------



## rheicel

spiderm0nkey, where did you buy the grill?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Made it


----------



## rheicel

I could not find one here in Syd. I need at least a material to make it, lol. Gammods is not selling them anymore


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I used AC Ryan mesh for mine. Think I got the last sheet available for sale in NZ lol


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I used AC Ryan mesh for mine. Think I got the last sheet available for sale in NZ lol


hahaha, no one is selling the same sheet here in AUZ now, huhuhu


----------



## Nalty

finally posting this


----------



## BentoKing

A small fix.


----------



## rheicel

wow, avocado green, nice colour!


----------



## SoliDD

Does anyone here know if a MSI GTX 580 twin frozr will fit in a 690 adv?


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD;14429600*
> Does anyone here know if a MSI GTX 580 twin frozr will fit in a 690 adv?


690 II advance, is it? Yes if this is the case.


----------



## SoliDD

My bad, Ya its the 690 II adv, thank you


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoliDD*


My bad, Ya its the 690 II adv, thank you


you should be alright then with any graphics card. The lower HDD can be removed if you run out of space.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Purnomo*


update : after change my system from core i3 to athlon ii x2











+1 On the Where did you get those Grommets from?


----------



## Kukag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*


+1 On the Where did you get those Grommets from?










Also, very interested!


----------



## Jras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kukag*


Also, very interested!


same here as well. Was thinking about making them from a few blackberry skins i have lying around.


----------



## CJisohsocool

Hey, can you remove the bottom 4 hdd slots in the Basic version too?


----------



## Gouldylocks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*


+1 On the Where did you get those Grommets from?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jras*


same here as well. Was thinking about making them from a few blackberry skins i have lying around.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kukag*


Also, very interested!


The Grommets are the Corsair Obsidian 700d/800d

http://www.corsair.com/rubber-gromme...ries-800d.html

The grommets only fit the 2 Smallest gaps on the CM690 II, to make them fit the 2 bigger gaps you have to cut 2 of them to size and join them.

Thanks to Purnomo for the best cable management you will ever have in a CM690 <3


----------



## Purnomo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*


+1 On the Where did you get those Grommets from?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kukag*


Also, very interested!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jras*


same here as well. Was thinking about making them from a few blackberry skins i have lying around.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks*


The Grommets are the Corsair Obsidian 700d/800d

http://www.corsair.com/rubber-gromme...ries-800d.html

The grommets only fit the 2 Smallest gaps on the CM690 II, to make them fit the 2 bigger gaps you have to cut 2 of them to size and join them.

Thanks to Purnomo for the best cable management you will ever have in a CM690 <3


Answerred








that's corsair 800/700D grommets


----------



## Gouldylocks

The bloody price to get those grommets ship to Australia is absolutely insane, freaken $40! Anyone on here got any they wanna sell? Willing to pay a nice price Or does someone wanna work something out, and we can all chip in for postage etc?


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks;14446133*
> The bloody price to get those grommets ship to Australia is absolutely insane, freaken $40! Anyone on here got any they wanna sell? Willing to pay a nice price Or does someone wanna work something out, and we can all chip in for postage etc?


Hahaha, I always finds myself paying $40.00 for everything Im buying outside Australia. Just recently bought some Koolance Accessories from US, I paid $42.00 for the shipment. I sneak in whatever I can to make it worthy though.

Good luck mate, hope you will find someone in here who is willing to get the grommets.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i would love to get those grommets for my case im thinking of making something up see if it works first if not then gotta buy the grommets









also my mirco atx board makes the case look messy


----------



## Jras

Does anyone know if the H100 would be able to mount in the top of the 690II. I am interested in getting one and am trying to figure out the best placement.

Others have said it can reach the bottom 2x120 mounts but im worried about putting it so close to my GPU.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras;14479274*
> Does anyone know if the H100 would be able to mount in the top of the 690II. I am interested in getting one and am trying to figure out the best placement.
> 
> Others have said it can reach the bottom 2x120 mounts but im worried about putting it so close to my GPU.


Even if I've never used an H100 I have had my hands on a 690II and I've seen plenty of top mounted 240 radiators.

Here's a build that showcases both positions of the radiators.


----------



## Kyronn94

From what I've seen on this forum, it is pretty much impossible to mount the H100 in the bottom, however a top mount seems to work.
Check out this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1081155-h100-push-pull-cm-690-ii.html

And also the Corsair Hydro Series club on Page 1913:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/612436-official-corsair-h50-h70-club-1913.html
Someone appears to have a top mount setup fine.

I believe it depends on your Mobo and RAM clearance.


----------



## DZSlasher

I plan on buying this case along with a the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus as my CPU cooler, Asus Z68 pro Mobo, and an EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked graphics card. Will I need to buy any additional fans to keep with rig cool or with the fans included in the case be sufficient?


----------



## Recipe7

Here is my 690 box


----------



## Purnomo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Recipe7*


Here is my 690 box











congrats! you get the gommets too


----------



## Recipe7

Yes, all thanks to you Purnomo. I appreciate the advice =)


----------



## RuneDunes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Recipe7*


Here is my 690 box











What's that in the bottom right corner behind the hard drive cages that says Asus?


----------



## rheicel

i think it is the graphics card accessory box


----------



## RuneDunes

If it is pretty smart idea to use to hide the cables behind it, if that is your intention of it.


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes;14483707*
> If it is pretty smart idea to use to hide the cables behind it, if that is your intention of it.


It was the manual/cd holder which came with my gtx 590. I used it to hide some cables for photography purposes, hehe.


----------



## dioxholster

I mightve asked this question before, but has anyone managed to install the CPU cooler backplate without removing the mobo (LGA1366)?


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;14488840*
> I mightve asked this question before, but has anyone managed to install the CPU cooler backplate without removing the mobo (LGA1366)?


Depends on the backplate. I was able to do it with Noctua heatsinks, can't vouch for others.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;14489701*
> Depends on the backplate. I was able to do it with Noctua heatsinks, can't vouch for others.


So it can be done? Okay I don't want to go through trial and error with different backplates, as im willing to get the cooler that can make this work without removing the mobo. The corsair hydro or antec kolher ones? anyone try them?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*





Looks really nice! I must admit that as a water cooler, I'm often jealous of such nice air cooling setups







Would love to do an air build someday!

Here's 2 pictures of my build in its current state. So close to being completely re-assembled







Tonight I want to take photos of the gorgeous UV glow in the res.


----------



## ejams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


So it can be done? Okay I don't want to go through trial and error with different backplates, as im willing to get the cooler that can make this work without removing the mobo. The corsair hydro or antec kolher ones? anyone try them?


With my Asus Z68 Pro and Antec 620 I cannot access the backplate from the backside with my 690 II advanced.


----------



## athlon 64

spider: it is really beautifull , you can tell a woman built it , perfectly tidy


----------



## meeps

+Rep to Purnomo for the grommet idea, just ordered some!









I'll be posting my rig fairly soon, doing some extensive upgrades this week!


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejams;14494207*
> With my Asus Z68 Pro and Antec 620 I cannot access the backplate from the backside with my 690 II advanced.


Why couldnt they have made that cutout a little bit bigger! Are all cpu coolers the same? if one cant be done then I'm guessing most will not be able to either?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;14499583*
> Why couldnt they have made that cutout a little bit bigger! Are all cpu coolers the same? if one cant be done then I'm guessing most will not be able to either?


I was easily able to change backplates on Rampage III Gene without taking board out of the case. I changed from an Apogee XT backplate to an EK Supreme HF backplate which is quite big : http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/accessories/backplates/ek-backplate-cpu-universal.html


----------



## Infrabasse

It doesn't really only depend on the cooler, it also depends on the motherboard and its socket placement.


----------



## dioxholster

how can I tell if its gonna fit or not before investing in a particular cooler?


----------



## Infrabasse

I personally prefer mounting my coolers on a loose motherboard. It makes it easier to reach both sides at the same time. The case otherwise just gets in the way.
That's just me though


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14500229*
> I personally prefer mounting my coolers on a loose motherboard. It makes it easier to reach both sides at the same time. The case otherwise just gets in the way.
> That's just me though


im not making a new build though.


----------



## Infrabasse

As long as you can access the mounting holes I'd say you'll be grand. If the bracket cannot simply be dropped on the back of the motherboard (as the tray could overlap its position), it should slide just fine into place.
To my knowledge they're never too thick to fit or else they would be incompatible on cases without a socket opening.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


As long as you can access the mounting holes I'd say you'll be grand. If the bracket cannot simply be dropped on the back of the motherboard (as the tray could overlap its position), it should slide just fine into place.
To my knowledge they're never too thick to fit or else they would be incompatible on cases without a socket opening.



I cant see some of the mounting holes they are covered, but all i need to do is align some of them and just press against the mobo correct? So can i use a screwdriver if i can have my fingers there to attach the bracket? unless im missing something.

And Im interested in the antec coolers so one member already said it cant be done, I think I will try doing it soon though.


----------



## Infrabasse

Just try it man.
All this talking, this motherboard would already be out and back in by now.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Just try it man.
All this talking, this motherboard would already be out and back in by now.



lol its not like i got a cpu cooler/bracket with me at the moment. All i see is two screw holes covered by the case.


----------



## Gouldylocks

Has anyone noticed like a ticking sound in the front fan. All of my fans are so nice, then i got this hideous ticking on the original front fan, seems like its getting worse. Might be the bearings or something. Ill pull it apart or something when i got time.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Can't help but post these...


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14505523*
> Can't help but post these...


Said it before,and saying it again: Lookin very nice!









I will keep following this.


----------



## SailRabbit

Oh my God! That looks Sick!!

But what happend to your Side Panel -.-*


----------



## Darin

Went ahead and pulled out my old CM690, cleaned it up, modded the top so the fans could sit above the chassis (for push/pull exhaust h60 setup, needed one fan above chassis for clearance), so now my cpu has a solid 35% O/C on cpu and gpu, with max temps of 61c and 72c respectively. It's more quiet than my rocketfish lian-li rebrand and I've stress tested it ruthlessly (prime95 24hrs, OCCT linpack 24hrs, Heaven demo 24hrs). The only few things left to do is some sort of fitting around the top fans for aesthetics (maybe acrylic with black paint undercoat), and a repaint of the central mesh to a charcoal grey (laziness on my part left particles of the white paint from the trim on the mesh that makes it look bad under light, plus change is fun). Ideas are also welcome. Love this case, will definitely buy the II when a new system is on the horizon.

Sorry about the bad phone pictures, only camera I own.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darin;14507326*
> Went ahead and pulled out my old CM690, cleaned it up, modded the top so the fans Sorry about the bad phone pictures, only camera I own.


Dude that looks very cool!









Nice job.


----------



## CJisohsocool

Does the 690 II basic have the option to remove the bottom 4 hdd cages?


----------



## andrei.c

Yes, it does.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;14506092*
> Oh my God! That looks Sick!!
> 
> But what happend to your Side Panel -.-*


Thanks







side panel isn't finished yet. need to file the corners of the window into curves.


----------



## dioxholster

Does the side panel look grey and distressed on purpose? If so, how does one do that? I always liked the look of brushed steel.


----------



## Infrabasse

It looks like it's just been sanded down a bit


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yeah I just sanded it down. I kinda like it too though tbh and am almost disappointed about having to paint it!


----------



## Sleepee

I'm originally a member from EVGA, but I'm very slowly beginning to spread my wings across the web here to OCN.







I've been a long-time user of the CM 690 II Adv, and I've had mine since January of 2011.

I've even done a cable management guide utilizing my setup for Cooler Master's Blog, accessible here! They did an in-house guide a few months ago, but I felt like it was lacking, using only video card, and a rather basic setup. This uses a fully loaded system, so I feel that it's more representative of what a typical enthusiast will load a CM 690 II with. I'd totally take any tips that you'd like to pass on, in order to improve my setup!


----------



## Spykerv

Lo and behold! I look at my recent unreads and can it be? But it is! Welcome dude, good to have you on OCN


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks;14441987*
> The Grommets are the Corsair Obsidian 700d/800d
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-800d.html
> 
> The grommets only fit the 2 Smallest gaps on the CM690 II, to make them fit the 2 bigger gaps you have to cut 2 of them to size and join them.
> 
> Thanks to Purnomo for the best cable management you will ever have in a CM690 <3


LOL! Just remember I was the first!

Also had a HUGE slew of the same grommet inquiries which I was more than happy to respond to.

But I was the last one (to what I could ascertain) able to get those grommets for free.


















The photo above is old - PSU was recently replaced with a Seasonic x650 and thinking of changing the SATA cables so I don't get that pulling up on the lower grommet. Also replaced the optical drive with a Lite-On i524-98A which has the mediatek chipset.


----------



## djriful

Here's my 690 II










Not crossfire yet but soon when my second GPU arrives.
I'm planning to mod my case with Mass Effect 3 theme. N7 logo, Red Black Blue White


----------



## Play

Hi. Here's my WM in my CM 690 II Advanced. I tried to do my best, cuz my PSU has very long cables, anyway after almost 3 days spent and tons of beer drinked


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14512582*
> LOL! Just remember I was the first!
> 
> ...
> 
> The photo above is old - PSU was recently replaced with a Seasonic x650 and thinking of changing the SATA cables so I don't get that pulling up on the lower grommet. Also replaced the optical drive with a Lite-On i524-98A which has the mediatek chipset.


Neat!


----------



## mearnshaw

Here's mine recently built up, its the 'Lite' version of the CM-690
Cable management is pretty messy at the moment, but planning on getting matching case fans and an 8-channel fan controller, braided cable extensions etc when I have some more £££s, then modding the case...


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14515625*
> Here's my 690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not crossfire yet but soon when my second GPU arrives.
> I'm planning to mod my case with Mass Effect 3 theme. N7 logo, Red Black Blue White


Damn love the lighting, it looks so 'Full' and clean


----------



## SailRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mearnshaw;14517853*
> Here's mine recently built up, its the 'Lite' version of the CM-690
> Cable management is pretty messy at the moment, but planning on getting matching case fans and an 8-channel fan controller, braided cable extensions etc when I have some more £££s, then modding the case...


Thermalright Silver Arrow ?


----------



## Infrabasse

Thats what the sig says ...


----------



## mwl5apv

alright guys and gals. I am In the process of making a side panel window for my cm690 II Advanced. What do you think of making it out of this stuff?









its window/door screening. You can still see inside. but the view of the internal is jsut ever so slightly "blurred(?)" so it gives a different feel compared to plexi glass.

This the screening would look alright? Figured it would also let air though, unlike plexi.

An here is the "design" I cam up with. Nothing too special.



















opinions please?

If you have any other ideas for window designs. Feel free to use the bottom picture to draw one up. I am still not 100% decided


----------



## rheicel

i will put acrylic imo.


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14523720*
> alright guys and gals. I am In the process of making a side panel window for my cm690 II Advanced. What do you think of making it out of this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its window/door screening. You can still see inside. but the view of the internal is jsut ever so slightly "blurred(?)" so it gives a different feel compared to plexi glass.
> 
> This the screening would look alright? Figured it would also let air though, unlike plexi.
> 
> An here is the "design" I cam up with. Nothing too special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opinions please?
> 
> If you have any other ideas for window designs. Feel free to use the bottom picture to draw one up. I am still not 100% decided


I too am dabbling with ideas for a side-window and can't figure out what I want to do. I guess I can't help you out unless I see the innards as well to see what's being shown.


----------



## mwl5apv

here is a picture of the interior. Only thing that has change since the picture was taken is the removal of the bottom HDD cage cleaned the mess of wires are the bottom a bit better.










Interior illumination is where i like it with 2 140mm blue LED fans up top. and one 140mm at the bottom.


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14524358*
> here is a picture of the interior. Only thing that has change since the picture was taken is the removal of the bottom HDD cage cleaned the mess of wires are the bottom a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior illumination is where i like it with 2 140mm blue LED fans up top. and one 140mm at the bottom.


Do you plan on using the side panel fan? If not, a design eliminating it would probably be more favorable to show your components. The idea's I've come up with (but haven't decided on if I like them) can be seen here: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6914178&postcount=1

My other recent idea would be like #1 but taller so it goes down to the bottom of the case. I do like how you're trying to do something less generic though and the side cuts definitely add to it. I'm clearly of no help deciding for you ahah







.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14523720*
> alright guys and gals. I am In the process of making a side panel window for my cm690 II Advanced. What do you think of making it out of this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its window/door screening. You can still see inside. but the view of the internal is jsut ever so slightly "blurred(?)" so it gives a different feel compared to plexi glass.
> 
> This the screening would look alright? Figured it would also let air though, unlike plexi.
> 
> An here is the "design" I cam up with. Nothing too special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opinions please?
> 
> If you have any other ideas for window designs. Feel free to use the bottom picture to draw one up. I am still not 100% decided


How about a metal mesh like seen in the lower part of this panel?


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;14525080*
> Do you plan on using the side panel fan? If not, a design eliminating it would probably be more favorable to show your components. The idea's I've come up with (but haven't decided on if I like them) can be seen here: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6914178&postcount=1
> 
> My other recent idea would be like #1 but taller so it goes down to the bottom of the case. I do like how you're trying to do something less generic though and the side cuts definitely add to it. I'm clearly of no help deciding for you ahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes I am planning on using the side panel fan. Ive noticed it does help when it comes to the heat my gpu lets out and helping push that heat up and out of the case.

Also, meeps, how did you mock those ideas up? photoshop? If i could do that and start drawing things up on the pc to help decide it'd make the final product less of a suprise lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14525171*
> How about a metal mesh like seen in the lower part of this panel?


metal mesh is also an option. Haven't been able to find anything though. At least that is suitable for computer use.(Only things i have found were things like gutter gaurds, automotive mesh, etc. etc. and the spacing of the mesh is too large to look good)


----------



## dusters16

try these sites for some mesh type of stuff

http://www.mnpctech.com/index.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_314


----------



## mwl5apv

ill give them a look.

Also, does anyone know where i can get some colored plexi glass? The more im looking at the design i have drawn out. Plexi glass would fit it a little better. Was thinking maybe some lightly smoked stuff. Or, can i even get anything like that pre-made?


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14526541*
> ill give them a look.
> 
> Also, does anyone know where i can get some colored plexi glass? The more im looking at the design i have drawn out. Plexi glass would fit it a little better. Was thinking maybe some lightly smoked stuff. Or, can i even get anything like that pre-made?


Here's a dark gray (item# 2074): Delvie's Plastic

And here's it in use (Scroll down a tiny bit, he used the 1/4" I believe): http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6866048&postcount=127


----------



## Infrabasse

I dislike mesh panels. They completely annihilate airflow. There's no "flow" throughout the case anymore. Just massive uncontrolled leaks.
That and it makes your fans louder.


----------



## dusters16

Some Vinyl shops (sign printing, etc) *might* have something like that. when i worked at a 3d prototyping place, we cut vinyl, acrylic, mdf, ....CF...kevlar







..all with a laser cutter/engraver. we custom cut whatever we wanted basically.

performance pc's, i think has colored acrylic.


----------



## mearnshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;14518259*
> Thermalright Silver Arrow ?


Yeah, wasn't prepared for how big it would be (compared to my old Big Typhoon) but does the job nicely


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## mwl5apv

alright well. i picked up some acrylic. a 16x20" piece with a light tint to it for $7.00 at a place called streamwood plastics not too far from my house.

So, I have the plexi. does anyone else have any suggestions for a window design? Otherwise I will probably go with the one I drew up.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I liked the one you drew up


----------



## jibs

I'm just getting ready to move my existing setup into a 690 ii advanced and i was looking for some advice on fans.

My setup will be as follows:

Q6600 2.4 GHz stock
4 x 1GB OCZ Platinum DDR2 800 ram
Asus maximus formula special edition mobo
4 x 1TB sata hd's
1 x 250 gig sata hd
Antec earth watts 650 watt power supply
EVGA Geforce GTS 450 GPU
sata dvd burner and a card reader.

I've got the stock fan configuration of back, top and front, and i have 2 120mm fans that i'm wondering if i should install. Any suggestions as to the most beneficial locations? I was thinking of doing 1 on the hard drive cage inline with the front fan and possibly 1 on the bottom.

Once i get everything installed i will post pics in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jibs;14536986*
> I'm just getting ready to move my existing setup into a 690 ii advanced and i was looking for some advice on fans.
> 
> My setup will be as follows:
> 
> Q6600 2.4 GHz stock
> 4 x 1GB OCZ Platinum DDR2 800 ram
> Asus maximus formula special edition mobo
> 4 x 1TB sata hd's
> 1 x 250 gig sata hd
> Antec earth watts 650 watt power supply
> EVGA Geforce GTS 450 GPU
> sata dvd burner and a card reader.
> 
> I've got the stock fan configuration of back, top and front, and i have 2 120mm fans that i'm wondering if i should install. Any suggestions as to the most beneficial locations? I was thinking of doing 1 on the hard drive cage inline with the front fan and possibly 1 on the bottom.
> 
> Once i get everything installed i will post pics in this thread.
> 
> Thanks


Your 450 has a stock cooler? If so, your idea is good but if you have an internally exhausting gpu you might wanna change that fan from the hhd cage area to the side panel. Anyways, one fan on the lower side panel is usually good in most setups (also depends on your cpu cooler mode and position).


----------



## Ulver

Talking about fans, has anyone tried installing a pair of Thermalright TY-140 on top of the old CM690? They are 153mm wide and I was wondering if they would fit ok or would conflict with the top panel plastic latches.









Tried measuring last night but, due to my present fans being there (and my laziness to remove them) I couldn't do it effectively. Although it looks like it would be ok...


----------



## dusters16

You could do the 2x120mm at the top, under the bezel, but above the frame. That 140mm from the top, put onto the bottom. There is the door too. I would advise doing exhaust on the door, unless you get a dust filter for it, then intake is fine.

Simply put it;
TOP - 2 x 120mm
BACK - 1 x 120mm
FRONT - 1 x 140mm
BOTTOM - 1 x140mm

Other places to put fans are as follows:

behind mobo - 1x 80x80x15
vga holder - 1x 80x80x15
attached to the bottom hard drive bracket (ziptied/twisty-tied/etc.) - 1 x 120mm (140mm maybe?)
inside of the 5.25" bay with only 1 slot filled (ziptied/twisty-tied/etc.) - 1 x 120mm or 140mm


----------



## jibs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;14537677*
> Your 450 has a stock cooler? If so, your idea is good but if you have an internally exhausting gpu you might wanna change that fan from the hhd cage area to the side panel. Anyways, one fan on the lower side panel is usually good in most setups (also depends on your cpu cooler mode and position).


Thanks for the quick response, my 450 will have a stock cooler and will exhaust internally. I will look into a side panel fan for sure. I see some people mounting the side panel fan on the outside of the case, if there any reason to do that or would it work just as effectively mounted on the inside? Thanks for the help


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jibs;14538516*
> Thanks for the quick response, my 450 will have a stock cooler and will exhaust internally. I will look into a side panel fan for sure. I see some people mounting the side panel fan on the outside of the case, if there any reason to do that or would it work just as effectively mounted on the inside? Thanks for the help


I believe that if the efficiency is affected by mounting it outside, the difference is probably negligible









I keep mine inside for the looks


----------



## jibs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;14538618*
> I believe that if the efficiency is affected by mounting it outside, the difference is probably negligible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep mine inside for the looks


Thanks for the info, i'm wondering about fan sizes, the coolermaster site says the left side will handle either a 120 or 140 mm fan, do i need to go 140mm or would 120mm be enough?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14515625*
> Here's my 690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not crossfire yet but soon when my second GPU arrives.
> I'm planning to mod my case with Mass Effect 3 theme. N7 logo, Red Black Blue White


Back side of it:


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jibs*


Thanks for the info, i'm wondering about fan sizes, the coolermaster site says the left side will handle either a 120 or 140 mm fan, do i need to go 140mm or would 120mm be enough?

Thanks for all the help


140mm fans move more air making less noise than 120mm ones, at the same RPM level. 
So, usually its better to go with 140mm but, since the 450 is not so hot as to really need a lot of air to be cool, its more of a taste thing or a economical choice. If you already have a 120mm one at hand, you could install it and see if its enough for you


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14539465*
> Back side of it:


That is nice!

Where did you route to top IO wires? Or you don't use them and just tucked them up there?


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*


That is nice!

Where did you route to top IO wires? Or you don't use them and just tucked them up there?










=P

I removed one SATA for eSATA port and the front audio cable. It's pointless since I'll be jumping between Firewire 800 or USB3 and I have an external sound blaster card 5.1 X-Fi.

The Other cable, switch + LED and the USB cable are ducted tape entirely in black... I don't have cable sleeve materials... maybe I should buy some. =P


----------



## mikupoiss

hmm... I actually tried to remove front audio etc. 
However all of them are glued??? I could only remove the top HDD sata cable.

Lolz or what.


----------



## wonderlust

Managed to pick up some Cheap Corsair Vengence Ram in Blue to finish of my Blue/Silver/Black build.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wonderlust*


Managed to pick up some Cheap Corsair Vengence Ram in Blue to finish of my Blue/Silver/Black build.











And here i was thinking no one but me had the old skool CM690 anymore
















Just Kidding









Looking nice


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*


hmm... I actually tried to remove front audio etc. 
However all of them are glued??? I could only remove the top HDD sata cable.

Lolz or what.


I broke off the clip along with the removal with my philip driver. I have no idea why they hot glued them all. They are secured without the glue.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*





a non modular psu and still soo tidy ??? could you please take a picture of cable menegment.


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;14546647*


Par for the course especially those pesky top panel wires.


----------



## SailRabbit

Most of the Front Panel Cabels, hide behind the Driver Cage..









The Power and Reset Wire are not connected, turn my PC on with an Mobo Button









Sry, bad english ...


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84;14543862*
> And here i was thinking no one but me had the old skool CM690 anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking nice


And here's another old fashioned 690 fellow









My latest cpu cooler's fan mod (AP-29 PWM modded + twin AP-15) P/P:


----------



## P1LGR1M

Add me to the club please...










IMG_1847 by *Pilgrim*, on Flickr

Received my DemciFlex filters today, seeing as the regular ones don't do such a great job of keeping dust out.

Side, front and bottom filters:

IMG_1834 by *Pilgrim*, on Flickr

Side filter with extra magnet to fit on plastic:

IMG_1837 by *Pilgrim*, on Flickr

Front filter fitted:

IMG_1844 by *Pilgrim*, on Flickr

Bottom filter fitted:

IMG_1846 by *Pilgrim*, on Flickr


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14539465*
> Back side of it:


Fantastic cable management!!


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1LGR1M;14547169*
> Add me to the club please...


Nice filters!

I'm interested in getting these for my own case. How much did they cost you? I checked their website but I am not sure exactly what I should be ordering.


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14515625*
> Here's my 690 II


Is that a NZXT LED kit? if so 1m or 2m?
I was thinking of doing that exact same thing to my case. Glad I can see what it will look like now


----------



## P1LGR1M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;14547399*
> Nice filters!
> 
> I'm interested in getting these for my own case. How much did they cost you? I checked their website but I am not sure exactly what I should be ordering.


Thanks, I'm very pleased with the quality of the filters, but time will tell how they perform.

Including postage they cost me R215.00 (South African Rand), which is about 30 dollars. I just emailed them and specified type of case, asked for front and bottom intake filters and 120X120mm side intake filter for non-metal surface.

Pleaced my order on monday and received it today.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;14546804*
> Most of the Front Panel Cabels, hide behind the Driver Cage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Power and Reset Wire are not connected, turn my PC on with an Mobo Button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry, bad english ...


AMAZING JOB with the cable menegment , it"s more tidy than moast modular psu systems , btw if you use mbo button to turn on pc,that means that you keep the sidepannel of the case all the time , how that work"s with temperatures , do you find it as s better solution than closeing the case.


----------



## SailRabbit

My 1090T has at Idle 31,5° on Load maybe 38° with open Side Panel.. Fans spinning at 1000rpm









I dont think there is a big difference between open and close Sidepanel







But i will test it, when my Case is complete...

Yeah the Cable Managment was very difficult - that means the side panel is hard to close .


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;14548341*
> My 1090T has at Idle 31,5° on Load maybe 38° with open Side Panel.. Fans spinning at 1000rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think there is a big difference between open and close Sidepanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i will test it, when my Case is complete...
> 
> Yeah the Cable Managment was very difficult - that means the side panel is hard to close .


so you keep the sidepannel opend all the time, are you planing to close it? , i"m asking because i can"t decide between keeping it opened or closed , if i keep it closed i end up with 10 fans inside for perfect temps , if it"s opend thay are not needed because thay are useless , i also like my case more when it"s opend , my hardware is easily accesibile and it looks good , also my cpu cooler get"s absolute fresh air because no matter how many fans i have , warm air from my gtx285 allway"s get"s up to cpu coole. i"m also not lazy enough to not clean my rig every week , what is also easier when i don"t have to remove the sidepannel every time.sorry for bad english.


----------



## SailRabbit

Next Week i make some Benchmarks with open Case and Closed Side Panel and will Post the Temps..









Then you can make an decision


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;14548818*
> Next Week i make some Benchmarks with open Case and Closed Side Panel and will Post the Temps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can make an decision


thenkya , send me a link on a private message


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal;14547404*
> Is that a NZXT LED kit? if so 1m or 2m?
> I was thinking of doing that exact same thing to my case. Glad I can see what it will look like now


It's the 2 meters one so it allows one and half loop of LED lights.


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14549971*
> It's the 2 meters one so it allows one and half loop of LED lights.


Awesome thanks, just bought some








Nice Graphics card and HDD choices haha


----------



## jibs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;14540062*
> 140mm fans move more air making less noise than 120mm ones, at the same RPM level.
> So, usually its better to go with 140mm but, since the 450 is not so hot as to really need a lot of air to be cool, its more of a taste thing or a economical choice. If you already have a 120mm one at hand, you could install it and see if its enough for you


Thanks, would you have a side panel fan pushing air out of the case of bringing fresh air into the case? Thanks again for all the help


----------



## mikupoiss

I think the closest side fan to GPU should bring the air in.


----------



## Sleepee

I need to get to posting mine here eventually...

Of course, after I redo my loop. It's a tad messy.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jibs;14550706*
> Thanks, would you have a side panel fan pushing air out of the case of bringing fresh air into the case? Thanks again for all the help


Like mikupoiss said, it is usually better to have a side fan as an intake, bringing fresh air from outside the case and blowing on top of the gpu(s) and cpu (or between them).


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;14554348*
> Like mikupoiss said, it is usually better to have a side fan as an intake, bringing fresh air from outside the case and blowing on top of the gpu(s) and cpu (or between them).


It depends on his graphics card and how it exhausts its air. If his card blows its air straight into the case, by theory an exhaust on the side panel should be better. If it pushes it's air outside the case through the rear near the PCI slots, intake would provide air to flow into it. Just depends on the situation from my understanding.


----------



## dgp

I have a CM690 ii Adv unmodded! :O I want to join, plz. Will post pics up when the rig's completed?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;14556763*
> It depends on his graphics card and how it exhausts its air. If his card blows its air straight into the case, by theory an exhaust on the side panel should be better. If it pushes it's air outside the case through the rear near the PCI slots, intake would provide air to flow into it. Just depends on the situation from my understanding.


Indeed, that's why I said "usually"








It is more complicated than just considering the gpu's exhaust as internal or external. I have two "internal-exhaust" gpu's and after testing and discussing it here on OCN, I found that I get much better temps by using the side fan as an intake + maximizing the top-exhaust. For a complete explanation read this post and the references pointed there. It's great stuff and helped me to make my pc more silent and cool (10C minus on gpu temps, and 5C minus on internal case temps and CPU). Thanks to Windfire


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jibs;14550706*
> Thanks, would you have a side panel fan pushing air out of the case of bringing fresh air into the case? Thanks again for all the help


During my own testing I got better GPU temps using the side fan as exhaust. I have a gpu that exhausts hot air into the case.


----------



## spikexp

Here is mine:









The only cable not behind is the front audio (and the blue cable which is a led I salvage front a old acer case)... Why do the front audio is at the back of the motherboard...
And I use my 4850 XFX box to hide the cable mess of a non-modular grey power supply, it fit perfectly









There is also a 120mm fan in the 5.25 inch bay, and a 120mm on the side panel.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;14562864*
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only cable not behind is the front audio (and the blue cable which is a led I salvage front a old acer case)... Why do the front audio is at the back of the motherboard...
> *And I use my 4850 XFX box to hide the cable mess of a non-modular grey power supply, it fit perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> There is also a 120mm fan in the 5.25 inch bay, and a 120mm on the side panel.

















It actually does look good!

However one can get good cable management with that case.

Here's (an older photo) of mine with a non-modular PSU:


----------



## spikexp

I'm looking to find rubber grommet (might do them...) in canada and nzxt white extension cable, but no luck...

I was also thinking of painting both side panel white.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;14563133*
> I'm looking to find rubber grommet (might do them...) in canada and nzxt white extension cable, but no luck...
> 
> I was also thinking of painting both side panel white.


http://www.corsair.com/rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-800d.html

http://www.amazon.com/24P-W-Singled-Sleeved-24-Pin-Premium/dp/B003TO51LC]Amazon.com: NZXT CB 24P-W Singled Sleeved M/B 24-Pin Premium Cable (White): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## dioxholster

whats the best way to clean the filters? water, vacuum, cloth? I usually just try to vacuum slightly.


----------



## Hsien

I wash mine with water and soap then left to dry under the sun







with the freakish heat here it dries almost instantaneously lol..


----------



## Leadbelly

Here is my Cooler Master 690 II Advanced, not all completed still waiting for a few parts but it is up and running very nicely. I must have the ten fans I have set not to bad, as the northbridge on my Sabertooth X58 has never gone over 45c. I have read that many are in the high 60c to 80c, so I am pleased with the cooling. I thought I would post what can be done with less then twelve hundred dollars, if you have a few parts laying around from a previous build. It may help a few with there builds.

*CPU*

Intel Core i7 970 Processor 3.2 Ghz LGA 1366 - New - Tax's And Shipping

$419.18

*CPU Cooler*

Intel DBX-B CPU Cooler - Comes With All Hex Core Processors - New

*Motherboard*

ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA1366 DDR3 CrossFireX SLI - 5 Year Warranty - Open Box - Tax's And Shipping

$169.58

*DDR 3 Triple Channel Memory*

Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto 12GB Part #: 998770 - New - Tax's And Shipping

$79.80

*Video Card*

XFX Radeon HD 5850 - Part #: HD585XZAFC - Used From Last PC

*Sound Card*

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi 7.1 Titanium Part#: 70SB088000004 - Used - Tax's And Shipping

$28.05

*Power Supply*

Sentey Golden Steel Power 1000W 80+ Gold Modular Power Supply - Single 12V Rail 83A - 7 Year Warranty - New - Tax's And Shipping

$121.70

*PC Case*

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced ATX Mid Tower Case Part#: RC-692-KKN2 - New - Tax's And Shipping

$88.93

*PC Fans - Grills - Molex To 3 Pin Fan Connectors - Black Screws*

One Bag - Works Black Case Fan Screw Pointed Tip 200 Per Pack (Part#: CS-BK)
Four - Coolermaster R4-L4S-10AB-GP 140MM Blue LED Case Fan 1000RPM 69.0CFM 16DBA 3 Pin (Part#: R4-L4S-10AB-GP)
Three - Coolermaster R4-L2R-20AC 120MM Blue LED Case Fan 2000RPM 69CFM 19DBA 3/4 Pin (Part#: R4-L2R-20AC-GP)
One - Coolermaster R4-SPS-20AK-GP 80MM Slim Case Fan 2000RPM 24.2CFM 20DBA - Black (Part#: R4-SPS-20AK-GP)
4 Pack - 120mm Black Grills / Case Fan Grills / Guards
Lot Of 5 - Twin 3 Pin Fan To 4 Pin Molex Power Cables
Sold All Stock Fans But The Front 140mm For $15.00 - Total - New - Tax's And Shipping

$81.22

*Hard Drives*

Two - OCZ Vertex 2 Sandforce 2.5IN SATA2 Solid State Disk Flash Drives SSD - Part # OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G - Used From Last PC

Western Digital WD Caviar Black 750GB 7200RPM 64MB Buffer SATA3 - New - Tax's And Shipping

$62.00

*DVD Burner + Card Reader*

Asus DRW-24B1ST 24X Internal DVD Burner - Part#: DRW-24B1S
PowerUp Internal All-in-One Flash Card Reader - Part#: GEN-9010

Both Items - DVD Burner - Card Reader - New - Tax's And Shipping

$48.09

*Total*

$1179.77


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;14567694*
> I wash mine with water and soap then left to dry under the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the freakish heat here it dries almost instantaneously lol..


do you get the actual filters out of the front or just take the whole front part with it?


----------



## Gouldylocks

Get a DemciFlex CM690 II kit. Best filters you will ever use.


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;14575705*
> do you get the actual filters out of the front or just take the whole front part with it?


i remove the mesh filters







..a bit tedious to do though







..that's the reason why i envy corsair's graphite filters..and those new slide out ones from other cases..


----------



## Shadowlife

Subscribed so I can post pics one day of my sad stock CM690ii Advanced








Great photos everyone, definitely a great thread!


----------



## Firestrm

Working on this still. but so far so good


----------



## spikexp

Wow, the painting look good


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## athlon 64

Damn that thing look"s nice


----------



## a1mawade

Hello all this is my first post ,lol my husband finally talked me into joining the forum .







add me to the group.


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a1mawade;14582731*
> Hello all this is my first post ,lol my husband finally talked me into joining the forum .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add me to the group.


Nice clean build, I don't know who did the paint you or your husband but it looks good. All black is my favorite color, I am not a fan of other colors.


----------



## a1mawade

we both did . he did the base solid black , and after it dried i did the hammered black finish. its looks alot better in person.
now we are browsing around trying to figure out what cooler to put on the cpu.


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a1mawade;14583137*
> we both did . he did the base sold black , and after it dried i did the hammered black finish. its looks alot better in person.
> now we are browsing around trying to figure out what cooler to put on the cpu.


Well you both did a good job then looks fine. As far as coolers I use the new Intel DBX-B CPU Cooler, first descent cooler Intel has ever made. Its low profile and I can use both 140mm side fans. That would be no good to you though, but I use a Cooler Master Hyper N520 in an old Antec Nine Hundred with a Q6600 and can still use the side fan. The Cooler Master Hyper N520 is very reasonable and highly rated, and it would work fine for you. Here is a link so you can read many peoples reviews and ratings on this cooler.

Cooler Master Hyper N520 , If you look around you can find the cooler for less then $30.00.


----------



## a1mawade

thank you for the info. we have one of those sitting on an am2+ mobo thats running a Amd 940 BE. it performed extremeley well with that proccessor i may give it a try in a lil while. we have a v6gt laying here infront of us too,we may see if we can cram in this case while we have the mobo out. we will try both lol . but i have been looking at the corsair h100 . this case seems to have enough room in the top for it.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a1mawade;14582731*
> Hello all this is my first post ,lol my husband finally talked me into joining the forum .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add me to the group.


Nice build!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a1mawade;14583137*
> we both did . he did the base solid black , and after it dried i did the hammered black finish. its looks alot better in person.
> now we are browsing around trying to figure out what cooler to put on the cpu.


About the cooler, depending on your preferences of sound profile and overclocking ambitions, there are many choices but; I would say one of the closed water-cooling systems (many brands out there, like Corsair) should be nice and easy on that system.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a1mawade;14582731*
> Hello all this is my first post ,lol my husband finally talked me into joining the forum .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add me to the group.


Are you going to use that Aquarium behind for water cooling? xD


----------



## Firestrm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firestrm;14579390*
> Working on this still. but so far so good


Oh, and add me to the group


----------



## Infrabasse

Love what you've done Firestrm


----------



## IXcrispyXI

hope to have some pics of my 690 tomorrow


----------



## Firestrm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;14579888*
> Wow, the painting look good


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14586558*
> Love what you've done Firestrm


Thanks Infra, Still looking for some perspex to replace the crappy stock window. And looking at making a alu psu cover to hide those wires... You can see I dont like wires


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## athlon 64

again,those fans down there are pointless if your"s sidepannel is off, better sell them an keep it off, you"ll get rid of noise.


----------



## SailRabbit

I Removed only the Sidepanels to take Photos


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*







Sometimes I think many CPU coolers just get way to large, they restrict airflow to the rest of the components. I just use an Intel DBX-B CPU Cooler, and my CPU idle temp is at 20c as I type this. Then I have ten other fans to help keep everything else cool also. Anyway nice looking setup you have, just one persons opinion is all.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SailRabbit*


I Removed only the Sidepanels to take Photos










aha,soo you connected the frontpannel turn-on button?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

heres some pics of my 690 II adv so far


----------



## Ulver

Wow, that's an unusual color scheme!
Looks good, man!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

lol its not finished so hope it looks better when it is







but the powder coating cost me $30


----------



## SailRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14597989*
> lol its not finished so hope it looks better when it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the powder coating cost me $30


That´s a fair price








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64;14593981*
> aha,soo you connected the frontpannel turn-on button?


Sure!


----------



## Appelsapje

Hello all,

I just received my CM 690 II (basic), now I was wondering a few things about the airflow in general..

I made a drawing (with my paint skills







) to explain it:










You can see the two stock fans on that drawing, and then the fans I was planning on adding.

The standard fans are both 120mm. I was thinking of adding a 140(or 120) at the top as an exhaust and a 120mm on the side (GPU height) as an intake.

I'm not sure how I'll position my PSU (fan facing up or down..).

Any suggestions?









Not planning on doing very high OC'ing, just some OC'ing that it still runs quite cool. Using a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B.

(Basic I5-2500K system, one Radeon 6950..)


----------



## dioxholster

what if you have two exhaust fans ontop and rear is intake as well as everything else?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


what if you have two exhaust fans ontop and rear is intake as well as everything else?


I wouldn't rear intake. It brings in warm air from psu and gpu.


----------



## Appelsapje

Yeah, don't really want to do that either..

I think I'll just stick with an extra 140mm added on top and see how the temps evolve. I can always easily add another side fan later on.


----------



## meeps

I would block off the rear top and put a fan as an intake on the front top, remove the HDD cage if not needed, move the rear exhaust (if you have push/pull on the Mugen 2) inside the 5.25 bay.

I ended up adding a bunch of fans and getting minuscule results, I'm changing my entire airflow setup today once some brackets I painted dry.


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appelsapje;14601103*
> Hello all,
> 
> I just received my CM 690 II (basic), now I was wondering a few things about the airflow in general..
> 
> I made a drawing (with my paint skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to explain it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the two stock fans on that drawing, and then the fans I was planning on adding.
> 
> The standard fans are both 120mm. I was thinking of adding a 140(or 120) at the top as an exhaust and a 120mm on the side (GPU height) as an intake.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'll position my PSU (fan facing up or down..).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not planning on doing very high OC'ing, just some OC'ing that it still runs quite cool. Using a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B.
> 
> (Basic I5-2500K system, one Radeon 6950..)


I have a fan any place one can be added with in reason bottom two 120mm - front one 120mm and one 140mm - side two 140mm - top two 140mm - rear one 120mm - back one 80mm. One thing I do that I don't read about very often is, I tossed or sold rather every stock fan that came with my case other then the 140mm in the front. then I replaced and added only fans that moved the same CFM, being 69CFM in my case other then the back 80mm. I alway found matching all your fans with the same CFM worked the best for me, and in this case anyway I paid less then $5.00 for the 120mm and $7.00 for the 140mm fans. So if a fan fails it is nether here nor there, as I didn't pay very much just buy another.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14597989*
> lol its not finished so hope it looks better when it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the powder coating cost me $30


Nice one Mate. Powdercoating is really beautiful... and the paint last longer too.


----------



## Gouldylocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appelsapje;14601103*
> Hello all,
> 
> I just received my CM 690 II (basic), now I was wondering a few things about the airflow in general..
> 
> I made a drawing (with my paint skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to explain it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the two stock fans on that drawing, and then the fans I was planning on adding.
> 
> The standard fans are both 120mm. I was thinking of adding a 140(or 120) at the top as an exhaust and a 120mm on the side (GPU height) as an intake.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'll position my PSU (fan facing up or down..).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not planning on doing very high OC'ing, just some OC'ing that it still runs quite cool. Using a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B.
> 
> (Basic I5-2500K system, one Radeon 6950..)


I got mine setup like this, basic as anything. Adding the extra fan to the top, and putting in demciflex filters in dropped my temps by 4 - 5 degrees. If you can put a 120mm fan on the HDD bay, that should make it a tad cooler. I only got 1cm clearance between the hdd bay and the 6870 lol so i couldnt.


----------



## pirobint

Gabe63 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;11907430
> [IMG*
> 
> http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af132/Captwizzbang/IMG_0640.jpg[/IMG]
> People like to talk bs about Zalman coolers but they do look awesome (and work)! I like your set-up. Thanks for the photos.
> 
> 
> I agree. I was rocking the same Zalman cooler and I got some great results with it.
> 
> I'v recently moved to the Corsair H100 as my first step into water cooling. So far, I'm not that impressed with it. It idles slightley higher by approx 2 degrees and that figure gets higher and higher the longer the system is on.


----------



## QuackPot

Already apart of this group but I got my rig back today.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pirobint*


I agree. I was rocking the same Zalman cooler and I got some great results with it.

I'v recently moved to the Corsair H100 as my first step into water cooling. So far, I'm not that impressed with it. It idles slightley higher by approx 2 degrees and that figure gets higher and higher the longer the system is on.


Zalman stuff is great from my experience. I had a Zalman CPU block which gave fantastic temperatures and my partner has Zalman waterblocks on both his CPU and GPU and also gets great temps. He has a Zalman 600W PSU too and that has been going for the last 5 years no troubles. Nothing wrong with Zalman imo









The Corsair w/c kits seem to get pretty mixed responses. They either work great in some systems or perform averagely. It's a shame that it is so expensive to do a full custom loop these days because they really do work so much better.


----------



## sirsaechao

Specs: Cooler Master 690 II Advance, AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0 Ghz Quad Core Processor, Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4, 8GB G.Skill DDR2 1066 RAM, MSI N550GTX-Ti Cyclone OC II, Corsair HX520 PSU, Cooler Master Hyper 212+ cooler, ASUS DVD/CD RW, 1TB Seagate Barracuda HDD, Windows 7 Pro 64-bit.


----------



## meeps

Just finished Rev.2 of my innards, thread here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ed-690-ii.html

Can I join







?


----------



## Recipe7

I like what you did with those fans!

Did you customize those mounts yourself?


----------



## meeps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Recipe7*


I like what you did with those fans!

Did you customize those mounts yourself?


Indeed I did







! Just bought a four pack of 'L' brackets from home depot, cut one of them into two pieces without the rounded corner on them, and painted them black. I had to use 3 washers each on the bottom to make sure the bottom mounted fan would fit underneath the stacker.


----------



## Gouldylocks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meeps*


Indeed I did







! Just bought a four pack of 'L' brackets from home depot, cut one of them into two pieces without the rounded corner on them, and painted them black. I had to use 3 washers each on the bottom to make sure the bottom mounted fan would fit underneath the stacker.


















Thats absoultely awesome man. wish i could have fans setup like that. My 6870 Is too long


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Great idea!


----------



## meeps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gouldylocks*


Thats absoultely awesome man. wish i could have fans setup like that. My 6870 Is too long










Thanks! I have to be careful if I ever upgrade my GPU in the future, aha. Gotta make sure there's clearance!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Great idea!


Glad you liked it







!


----------



## Kukag

Ya thats pretty sweet!, so what you just screw down the L bracket to the bottom of the case, where a rad or a fan would be screwed in?

Thanks!
Kukag


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kukag;14624134*
> Ya thats pretty sweet!, so what you just screw down the L bracket to the bottom of the case, where a rad or a fan would be screwed in?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kukag


Here, I found a picture of the bottom of a 690 II and marked with blue dots where I placed my screws. I had to place the bottom mounted fan offset so it's mounted differently than the usual 120mm spots.

For the bracket, I ended up using a 4mmx12mm screw with 3 small washers for spacing and a nut to fasten it down. So it was setup like this: screw->casebottom->3washers->'l' bracket->nut


----------



## Kukag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;14624296*
> Here, I found a picture of the bottom of a 690 II and marked with blue dots where I placed my screws. I had to place the bottom mounted fan offset so it's mounted differently than the usual 120mm spots.
> 
> For the bracket, I ended up using a 4mmx12mm screw with 3 small washers for spacing and a nut to fasten it down. So it was setup like this: screw->casebottom->3washers->'l' bracket->nut


Interesting, alright well tyvm. Reason I asked is cause I have a bottom mounted fan right now, in the spot closest to the powersupply, so I was unsure if this mod would be possible, but I suppose with a slightly different shaped bracket and flipping it around - to screw into the holes closes to the front panel, it should work out fine!

Thanks again!
Kukag


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kukag;14624546*
> Interesting, alright well tyvm. Reason I asked is cause I have a bottom mounted fan right now, in the spot closest to the powersupply, so I was unsure if this mod would be possible, but I suppose with a slightly different shaped bracket and flipping it around - to screw into the holes closes to the front panel, it should work out fine!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Kukag


No problem! And if you take a look at my case pictures again, you'll notice that I do in fact have a fan mounted on the bottom closest to the PSU, the mounting holes I chose are just a bit different from what's provided (I only use 3 screws).


----------



## mikupoiss

Where did you get the Rubber grommets from? Custom made from Corsair's?


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14624824*
> Where did you get the Rubber grommets from? Custom made from Corsair's?


They're just the replacement grommets for the 800D that you can buy from their site. They fit perfectly for the smaller holes, but you need to cut two to fit the larger holes.

Just to clarify, this was not my idea. I saw it a few pages back so I won't be taking credit.


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## Warsteiner

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone has found a place where you can buy a second SSD bracket for the CM 690 II Advanced. I recently bought 2 Crucial M4's and have to use a crappy looking metal bracket for the second one. I have looked on the Cooler Master site and they do not list the part.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Here

Google is amazing these days







why would Corsair have a CM part in stock?


----------



## Warsteiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14629229*
> Here
> 
> Google is amazing these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would Corsair have a CM part in stock?


Thanks for the link and I meant Cooler Master when I posted that. When I checked the CM site a week ago all I could find were side panels. Gonna order this right now.


----------



## fcalves

Hey guys, just built a new rig in my 690 II basic case and was wondering something (possible stupid question):

My Power light is red...is it supposed to be that color?

Thanks!

EDIT: Thanks meeps. +rep


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcalves;14630656*
> Hey guys, just built a new rig in my 690 II basic case and was wondering something (possible stupid question):
> 
> My Power light is red...is it supposed to be that color?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm assuming so since mine is too. Hah, I completely forgot about that light and actually had to get up and look at it. HDD light is red as well fyi.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

It is red. Not for long on mine though... Gonna make that sucker green!


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsteiner;14629158*
> Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone has found a place where you can buy a second SSD bracket for the CM 690 II Advanced. I recently bought 2 Crucial M4's and have to use a crappy looking metal bracket for the second one. I have looked on the Cooler Master site and they do not list the part.


The ssd bracket that comes with the case holds two ssd drives, you dont need another if you only have two. Here is a picture, this is how I do it one on the botton of the bracket one on the top. They just screw right in.


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14597803*
> heres some pics of my 690 II adv so far


I was watching a review on a Coolermaster 690 II Advanced White Edition, I think your looks much better then there does. Here is a link to the review below.


----------



## Kukag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14632135*
> It is red. Not for long on mine though... Gonna make that sucker green!


Please document the process! I really wanna change my blue!

Thanks,
Kukag


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kukag;14633882*
> Please document the process! I really wanna change my blue!
> 
> Thanks,
> Kukag


I second this!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leadbelly;14632559*
> I was watching a review on a Coolermaster 690 II Advanced White Edition, I think your looks much better then there does. Here is a link to the review below.


haha thanks yea still got abit more work to do so cant wait


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsteiner;14630040*
> Thanks for the link and I meant Cooler Master when I posted that. When I checked the CM site a week ago all I could find were side panels. Gonna order this right now.


Yea, I was being an ass The CM store sucks, they remove and re add items almost on an hourly basis. Glad it was still there when you looked a second time... The gromets for the Haf case keep dissaperring too


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kukag;14633882*
> Please document the process! I really wanna change my blue!
> 
> Thanks,
> Kukag


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;14634162*
> I second this!


Oh sure thing







It's a pretty easy process. Just solder the new one in place of the old one, but I'll make a little photo tutorial when I do it if you like.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14635040*
> Oh sure thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty easy process. Just solder the new one in place of the old one, but I'll make a little photo tutorial when I do it if you like.


im thinking of going for an orange and not sure on the other color maybe white or blue not sure yet


----------



## Warsteiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leadbelly;14632389*
> The ssd bracket that comes with the case holds two ssd drives, you dont need another if you only have two. Here is a picture, this is how I do it one on the botton of the bracket one on the top. They just screw right in.


I never knew that. Thanks for the help. Too bad I already ordered the bracket. Oh well was only $12 after shipping.


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsteiner;14641485*
> I never knew that. Thanks for the help. Too bad I already ordered the bracket. Oh well was only $12 after shipping.


You are most welcome, but I would not consider buying a new one a waste. SSD prices are dropping and now you will have room for four drives, and only have to use two drive bays to do it.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leadbelly;14642986*
> You are most welcome, but I would not consider buying a new one a waste. SSD prices are dropping and now you will have room for four drives, and only have to use two drive bays to do it.


I JUST realized that you can put two SSDs in one bay. Mind = blown. Now it's tempting to RAID 0 two Agility 3s...


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;14643550*
> I JUST realized that you can put two SSDs in one bay. Mind = blown. Now it's tempting to RAID 0 two Agility 3s...


I like it becouse you can drop the bottom bays, and still have room for three drives. I see you are using the Agility 3, and was wondering how you like it. I have two Vertex 2 drives and they have worked very well for me.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leadbelly;14643807*
> I like it becouse you can drop the bottom bays, and still have room for three drives. I see you are using the Agility 3, and was wondering how you like it. I have two Vertex 2 drives and they have worked very well for me.


I like it a lot. It's very snappy. Boots are ~10-13 seconds after you see the windows logo start to piece together and firefox and MS office 10 open instantly; even right after the desktop is visible.

One weird thing though is the page file. When it's on the SSD I get page file BSOD's about once every 2 days. When it's on my storage drive it's rock solid. With 8GB+ of RAM it's mostly a non-issue though.

Back to the 690II, has anyone dealt with CM customer service regarding this case? I accidentally knocked-over a box of screwdriver bits and the screwdriver itself while shaking the case and they ruined my window. Two hairline cracks and tons of gouging. Polishing compound and buffing doesn't even heal them fully. I asked to *buy* a new nVIDIA window/side panel but I don't know what to expect. When I e-mailed the CM Store about this problem they never replied or even acknowledged receiving my e-mail.


----------



## Warsteiner

I found a windowed side panel on Amazon. It cost $35 after shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003AVMRP2]Amazon.com: Cooler Master CM 690 II Transparent Acrylic Side Window Panel RA-692-KWN1: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsteiner;14644439*
> I found a windowed side panel on Amazon. It cost $35 after shipping.
> 
> Amazon.com: Cooler Master CM 690 II Transparent Acrylic Side Window Panel RA-692-KWN1: Electronics


I'd do that if i had the normal case, but I like my green nVIDIA claw window a lot. Combine it with green fans w/ white LEDs and it's









If CoolerMaster fails me I'll start calling custom acrylic shops to see if they can match the color and do the tiny step-down that makes it sit perfectly flush with the steel.


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;14644383*
> I like it a lot. It's very snappy. Boots are ~10-13 seconds after you see the windows logo start to piece together and firefox and MS office 10 open instantly; even right after the desktop is visible.
> 
> One weird thing though is the page file. When it's on the SSD I get page file BSOD's about once every 2 days. When it's on my storage drive it's rock solid. With 8GB+ of RAM it's mostly a non-issue though.
> 
> Back to the 690II, has anyone dealt with CM customer service regarding this case? I accidentally knocked-over a box of screwdriver bits and the screwdriver itself while shaking the case and they ruined my window. Two hairline cracks and tons of gouging. Polishing compound and buffing doesn't even heal them fully. I asked to *buy* a new nVIDIA window/side panel but I don't know what to expect. When I e-mailed the CM Store about this problem they never replied or even acknowledged receiving my e-mail.


Thank you for the feedback on your SSD drive. I set my page-file on my SSD drive to 4096-mb minimum and the same for maximum 4096-mb. I have never had a problem. Just a bit of feedback on what has worked well for me is all.


----------



## SoliDD

Hey guys, can anyone confirm that an h100 and a msi gtx580 lightning will fit in the 690?


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD;14656431*
> Hey guys, can anyone confirm that an h100 and a msi gtx580 lightning will fit in the 690?


Yes, they should.


----------



## 0mar32

I need to change my status here from old CM 690 unmodded to unmodded CM 690 II Advanced









Some Pictures


























































Peace.


----------



## mwl5apv

Alright everyone. I finally had some time to work on my computer. Here is where everything stands thus far.

My Side Window Mod:
Here is the design I settled for. Its the original one I drew out. Luckily, my mother wasn't home. So as Long as I clean up well afterwards. She'll never know I did this in the kitchen!




























Rough cut out


















Now to clean up the edges and corners a little bit




































Here she is all cleaned up and ready for finishing! :-D

































I also managed to stop by Fry's Electronics and Run into these in their clearance bin! NZXT sleeved extensions for $.99 each!




























Let me know what you think so far. Further Updates will come later today hopefully!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Nice! Great deal on the extensions and you did a really good job cutting that side panel!


----------



## mwl5apv

thanks. Now I have a dilemma on my hands. Do I leave the side panel as it is in the pics above with the chrome looking edge around the window? Or Should I hit it with a coat of flat black? If I were to leave the edge, I would go over with the dremel again to make it a little thicker. So you can see it..... Opinions?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i would paint it because leaving it like that will lead it to get some corrosion and before you know it the panel will be full of rust
even if u get it powder coated again wont cost much i got my full case powder coated for $30 the color u need to ask for is textured black


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I would use this or this to cover the edges. If you painted it, good luck matching the color to the rest of the case, you did an amazing job cutting out the pannel, would suck to give it that "Look what i did the tha computer ma" look by unfinishing it if you painted it, you would have to repaint the whole case to give it a "finished" look.


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14677258*
> I would use this or this to cover the edges. If you painted it, good luck matching the color to the rest of the case, you did an amazing job cutting out the pannel, would suck to give it that "Look what i did the tha computer ma" look by unfinishing it if you painted it, you would have to repaint the whole case to give it a "finished" look.


Definitely go with this option, it will look very clean and add to your already attractive window.


----------



## FedeVi

Hi! long time reader here, hopefully in the next few days i will get all my the components of my new PC and of course the CM690. See you later!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi;14677394*
> Hi! long time reader here, hopefully in the next few days i will get all my the components of my new PC and of course the CM690. See you later!


Your going to LOVE this case! did you opt for the Advanced or Basic? post pics of your PC once its all done! and welcome to the CM690 club!


----------



## FedeVi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14677423*
> Your going to LOVE this case! did you opt for the Advanced or Basic? post pics of your PC once its all done! and welcome to the CM690 club!


I'm sure of it!
Due to the very low budget i had to choose the basic version (i saved about 20€) so i was able to buy better hardware.
Of course i will post some pics.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14677228*
> i would paint it because leaving it like that will lead it to get some corrosion and before you know it the panel will be full of rust
> even if u get it powder coated again wont cost much i got my full case powder coated for $30 the color u need to ask for is textured black


where would I take something to get powder coated?

And I am having a hard time finding a retailer that has the edge trim pieces. anyone have any clue about those as well?


----------



## Infrabasse

Where do you live ?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14677780*
> where would I take something to get powder coated?
> 
> And I am having a hard time finding a retailer that has the edge trim pieces. anyone have any clue about those as well?


even if you paint that bare bit itll help fight off any moisture that can get into the metal
frozencpu sell those u channels and ship to ur house i pretty sure


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14677996*
> Where do you live ?


i am right outside of Chicago, IL in the US.

And the reason I ask for retailers is because I live in an apartment complex, and have had MANY issues with merchandise being shipped and disapearing because the fedex/ups guys felt like just leaving the stuff in the lobby.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14677780*
> where would I take something to get powder coated?
> 
> And I am having a hard time finding a retailer that has the edge trim pieces. anyone have any clue about those as well?


In the link you can buy them there, the vendor is SVC.com. I have bought many things form them. they take care of their people


----------



## Perdition64

Just got a few questions regarding airflow. I have a H80, and find it works best as an intake, so changed the rear exhaust to an intake. I'm also going to get a few extra case fans; here is my airflow:










Now, the graphics card I'm getting, (Twin Frozr) chucks air into the case mostly, so, is it okay to just stick two exhausts up top? Also, while cable managing, I threw a load of cables (yellow squiggle) into the lower HDD bays, otherwise I had quite a lot of issues closing my case cover. How bad is this for airflow?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14686190*
> Just got a few questions regarding airflow. I have a H80, and find it works best as an intake, so changed the rear exhaust to an intake. I'm also going to get a few extra case fans; here is my airflow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the graphics card I'm getting, (Twin Frozr) chucks air into the case mostly, so, is it okay to just stick two exhausts up top? Also, while cable managing, I threw a load of cables (yellow squiggle) into the lower HDD bays, otherwise I had quite a lot of issues closing my case cover. How bad is this for airflow?


Looks good! But I wold flip the PSU over, so it intake's from the outside of the case.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14686190*
> Just got a few questions regarding airflow. I have a H80, and find it works best as an intake, so changed the rear exhaust to an intake. I'm also going to get a few extra case fans; here is my airflow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the graphics card I'm getting, (Twin Frozr) chucks air into the case mostly, so, is it okay to just stick two exhausts up top? Also, while cable managing, I threw a load of cables (yellow squiggle) into the lower HDD bays, otherwise I had quite a lot of issues closing my case cover. How bad is this for airflow?


It's best to keep your PSU fanside inside the case. At least then it won't suck up as much dust from outside the case. Also it's best to have the cables at the bottom of the HDD cage and all the HDDs at the top.

You could buy some nice NZXT cable extensions to tidy your cable management up a bit. That's what I did for my rig.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;14688487*
> It's best to keep your PSU fanside inside the case. At least then it won't suck up as much dust from outside the case. Also it's best to have the cables at the bottom of the HDD cage and all the HDDs at the top.
> 
> You could buy some nice NZXT cable extensions to tidy your cable management up a bit. That's what I did for my rig.


I would say the PSU bit depends completely on what PSU you have. My AX850 doesn't turn the fan on until it gets very hot (usually when benching or something with tons of draw) and when it comes on I want it to have the coolest air possible. Plus the case has that PSU dust filter and you don't have to calculate flow according to the PSU (which may or may not be pulling at any given time, making things v. difficult).

But the HDDs should be in front of the fan (or at least the PCBs should have direct air flow). Why did you stash the cables in the bays though? It really does hurt temps. The case has a recessed mobo tray for this reason specifically. It takes some work, but cable management (or at the very least, hiding) is possible with any PSU. Your biggest ally will definitely be black 4" zip ties from Home Depot. Top exhausts should be fine.

ETA: if you;re going to exhaust through the top though, be sure to remove the plastic dust cover from inside the steel mesh. it hurts flow like crazy.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;14688487*
> It's best to keep your PSU fanside inside the case. At least then it won't suck up as much dust from outside the case. Also it's best to have the cables at the bottom of the HDD cage and all the HDDs at the top.
> 
> You could buy some nice NZXT cable extensions to tidy your cable management up a bit. That's what I did for my rig.


Completely disagree with the PSU sucking air from inside the case.

There is a ton of reasons but, mostly is because:

-Sucking hot air from a videocard (hes adding a twin frozr card) will actually increase PSU temps and therefore decrease efficiency and durability (in the long run).

-It will unbalance the airflow, since he has top exhaust. By adding a bottom exhaust you cripple the convective current and split it in two, effectively creating various hot air pockets or vortex when under load.

-The case has dust filter for the psu; you could add one if it didn't; and, dust can be cleaned monthly (should be, in any circumstance) with a compressed air spray.









@Perdition64: About the layout, I think what you planned is ok but, as it was said above, you should reverse the PSU and do some cable management. Plus, for the top fans stay away from sleeve bearing fans as they eventually become noisy when working in the horizontal for a long period of time (at least the average quality ones). I would recommend good quality ball bearing or fluid bearing 140mm fans (e.g., Thermalright TY-14) that can run at and above 1000rpm (I think anything that goes to 1300rpm should be enough even if you add one more card in SLI).


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuackPot*


It's best to keep your PSU fanside inside the case. At least then it won't suck up as much dust from outside the case. Also it's best to have the cables at the bottom of the HDD cage and all the HDDs at the top.

You could buy some nice NZXT cable extensions to tidy your cable management up a bit. That's what I did for my rig.


This is just wrong. Keeping your PSU sucking air from inside the case will raise its temp. A hot PSU will fail faster than a cool PSU. When a PSU fail's there is a chance it can kill ANY thing plugged into to it, CPU's, Mobo's, GPU's, HDD's.
I have even seen a PSU short out an optical drive befor.

As for a "flipped" psu sucking up dust and dirt, there is a reason why ALL the "free flow" area's of the CM690II have a built in filter.

lulz, Ulver beat me to it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Now now, let's not go through this argument again...


----------



## meeps

I've actually been thinking of replacing that metal-mesh filter you place under your PSU with a cheap metal replacement that I'll velcro on the bottom under the PSU, easy cleaning







. Thoughts?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;14694059*
> I've actually been thinking of replacing that metal-mesh filter you place under your PSU with a cheap metal replacement that I'll velcro on the bottom under the PSU, easy cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thoughts?


Where is your CM690? If it's on the floor (carpet especially) then just raising it slightly will improve dust intake.

Have you seen this before?
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-silverstone-fan-grille-and-filter-kit-magnetic
A magnetic filter from silverstone, would do exactly the same and cheap as chips!


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;14694128*
> Where is your CM690? If it's on the floor (carpet especially) then just raising it slightly will improve dust intake.
> 
> Have you seen this before?
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-silverstone-fan-grille-and-filter-kit-magnetic
> A magnetic filter from silverstone, would do exactly the same and cheap as chips!


True, but I have a bunch of velcro laying around, might as well utilize it! And it's on a section of my desk, just figured if things started to get dusty it'd be easier to rip off a external filter than opening the case and unscrewing the PSU.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;14694162*
> True, but I have a bunch of velcro laying around, might as well utilize it! And it's on a section of my desk, just figured if things started to get dusty it'd be easier to rip off a external filter than opening the case and unscrewing the PSU.


I'd get the magnettic one I linked simply because it would be neater than velcro, i'd use the excess velcro to replace the laces on my trainers, i'm that lazy


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;14694128*
> *Where is your CM690? If it's on the floor (carpet especially)* then just raising it slightly will improve dust intake.
> 
> Have you seen this before?
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-silverstone-fan-grille-and-filter-kit-magnetic
> A magnetic filter from silverstone, would do exactly the same and cheap as chips!


This had been a topic befor. everyone agreed that the floor is the worst possible place to keep your PC tower.Most of us use a small table or keep it on our desk to help with dust managment.


----------



## Perdition64

Got a question, what do you guys mean by "reversing" the PSU? How would I place it in the case?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14695031*
> This had been a topic befor. everyone agreed that the floor is the worst possible place to keep your PC tower.Most of us use a small table or keep it on our desk to help with dust managment.


Yep, more than aware of that. However not always an option for everyone, myself included.

My glass top table already makes some strange sounds, one slight wrong move with the bingo wings could result in disaster









You can obviously also get LAN Boards and or make your own device to raise it off the floor. Personally I just offer to buy the OH more shoes if she puts a bit more effort into the cleaning!


----------



## Perdition64

Would it be possible to flip the PSU upside down with a large amount of the cables zip-tied to the case?









Also, I'm going to put some board under my PC because it sits on the carpet. Is that good enough or..?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14695092*
> Would it be possible to flip the PSU upside down with a large amount of the cables zip-tied to the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm going to put some board under my PC because it sits on the carpet. Is that good enough or..?


Any method of increasing the gap between the floor and the PSU (and front fan) intakes will provide an improvement on the amount of dust, filters help as well, if you look at the link i placed on the last page, there is a magnetic filter that you can put on the bottom of the case (outside) and when you want to clean it just pull it off clean it and put it back on.

This case is designed to take cooler air in through the bottom and blow out at the back, some people will disagree. I would never consider having my PSU taking hot air from inside to blow out, makes no sense to me. Dust hasn't been an issue for me ever, a can of compressed air will sort any of that out!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;14695081*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, more than aware of that. However not always an option for everyone, myself included.
> 
> My glass top table already makes some strange sounds, one slight wrong move with the bingo wings could result in disaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can obviously also get LAN Boards and or make your own device to raise it off the floor. Personally I just offer to buy the OH more shoes if she puts a bit more effort into the cleaning!


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14695052*
> Got a question, what do you guys mean by "reversing" the PSU? How would I place it in the case?


In the 690II there is a space under your PSU, looks like a random 120mm fan mount location. this is so you can flip the PSU so the fan is on the bottom of the PSU. this will pull in cool air from the bottom of the case and allow the PSU to exhaust it out the rear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14695092*
> Would it be possible to flip the PSU upside down with a large amount of the cables zip-tied to the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm going to put some board under my PC because it sits on the carpet. Is that good enough or..?


There is no need for Zip ties in the CM690II for a flipped PSU, just flip it over and re bolt it up.

And yes, putting a pice of cardboard under the case, or even using milk crate's to raise it off the floor a few inches will work great!
My case is sitting on the top part of a crafsman tool box lol.
If you just sit it on the carpet/ floor its like having a mental robat vaccume that dosnt move


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14695194*
> lol
> 
> In the 690II there is a space under your PSU, looks like a random 120mm fan mount location. this is so you can flip the PSU so the fan is on the bottom of the PSU. this will pull in cool air from the bottom of the case and allow the PSU to exhaust it out the rear.
> 
> There is no need for Zip ties in the CM690II for a flipped PSU, just flip it over and re bolt it up.
> 
> And yes, putting a pice of cardboard under the case, or even using milk crate's to raise it off the floor a few inches will work great!
> My case is sitting on the top part of a crafsman tool box lol.
> If you just sit it on the carpet/ floor its like having a mental robat vaccume that dosnt move


Yeah, I got my cables all set up with my mobo and stuff so I don't really want to remove all of them.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14695213*
> Yeah, I got my cables all set up with my mobo and stuff so I don't really want to remove all of them.


Its a pain, but worth it IMO. must be my PC OCD kicking in


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14695031*
> This had been a topic befor. everyone agreed that the floor is the worst possible place to keep your PC tower.Most of us use a small table or keep it on our desk to help with dust managment.


That's what I have to work on as well as now I have my 690 II Advanced case (as i do with my HAF 912 case pictured below) on top of a piece of laminate wood which is on top of carpet. Still too much dust in which I have to clean the front panel at least twice weekly.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14695958*
> That's what I have to work on as well as now I have my 690 II Advanced case (as i do with my HAF 912 case pictured below) on top of a piece of laminate wood which is on top of carpet. Still too much dust in which I have to clean the front panel at least twice weekly.


Yea. what i did to help out with dust was fans et up like this









What is not in the pic is the fact that I am not running ANY fans as exhaust, and blocked off the Top most fan location on the side pannel, and the fan location on the TOP of the case at the rear. Then I added mesh/free flow PCI slot covers and added Dust filters to ALL intake fans. I check my PC once a week(I call this PC-OCD) for dust and have not had to take a can of air to my internals in about 5 months its still spotless. all I have to do is whipe the dust/wookies off my filters


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14696137*
> Yea. what i did to help out with dust was fans et up like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is not in the pic is the fact that I am not running ANY fans as exhaust, and blocked off the Top most fan location on the side pannel, and the fan location on the TOP of the case at the rear. Then I added mesh/free flow PCI slot covers and added Dust filters to ALL intake fans. I check my PC once a week(I call this PC-OCD) for dust and have not had to take a can of air to my internals in about 5 months its still spotless. all I have to do is whipe the dust/wookies off my filters


You might have not as bad a dust accumulation as I have here.

The only thing that I don't like with the 690 II case is that the top panel still being attached to the top I/O when removed - makes it non-servicing/cleaning friendly when one has to worry about the cables still attached to the mobo and the back of the mobo plate. A design like the Lian Li and other case manufacturers that make their case tops to where the I/O is a separate module when the main part of the top is taken off.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14696362*
> You might have not as bad a dust accumulation as I have here.
> 
> The only thing that I don't like with the 690 II case is that the top panel still being attached to the top I/O when removed - makes it non-servicing/cleaning friendly when one has to worry about the cables still attached to the mobo and the back of the mobo plate. A design like the Lian Li and other case manufacturers that make their case tops to where the I/O is a separate module when the main part of the top is taken off.


Agreed...I'm working on modding my I/O pannel so I can unplug the stuff from it to make removing the top pannel a snap. looks like they hot glued the sata cables to it lol.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14696382*
> Agreed...I'm working on modding my I/O pannel so I can unplug the stuff from it to make removing the top pannel a snap. looks like they hot glued the sata cables to it lol.


He-he yeah I replaced those red cables with black ones on mine and was fun taking the cold hot glue off without ruining the data I/O sockets.

I think one day the 690 II will be replaced as this case could do better with design.

One thing is the this case hard drive module - only the lower 4 can be taken off while people with long GPU (never will be my problem) may encounter they have no room for it because it's the 2 upper ones that remain. Yeah if one wants to take them off they can by drilling out the rivets to take out the remaining upper hard drive cage then either mod a hard drive cage to work on the lower part of the case or place them (if not too many and they have the room) in the 5.25" area.

The top panel already mentioned.

Back to the hard drive area: the retainers/vibration control is not all that great no matter what drive I've tried in there and placement within the hard drive cage. I currently have it under some sought of control but this is an area to where Cooler Master and even others can learn from Lian Li/Lancool.

A better secured plastic cover for the top panel hot-plug hard drive area should be designed.

The 690 II case is good at it's price point, however if this case went for more $$$ it can pose to be a bad buy for many with these type faults IMO.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14696544*
> Good for the OP to read this as we have experiences with this case.
> 
> He-he yeah I replaced those red cables with black ones on mine and was fun taking the cold hot glue off without ruining the data I/O sockets.
> 
> I think one day the 690 II will be replaced as this case could do better with design.
> 
> One thing is the this case hard drive module - only the lower 4 can be taken off while people with long GPU (never will be my problem) may encounter they have no room for it because it's the 2 upper ones that remain. Yeah if one wants to take them off they can by drilling out the remaining upper hard drive cage then either mod a hard drive cage to work on the lower part of the case or place them (if not too many and they have the room) in the 5.25" area.
> 
> The top panel already mentioned.
> 
> Back to the hard drive area: the retainers/vibration control is not all that great no matter what drive I've tried in there and placement within the hard drive cage. I currently have it under some sought of control but this is an area to where Cooler Master and even others can learn from Lian Li/Lancool.
> 
> A better secured plastic cover for the top panel hot-plug hard drive area should be designed.
> 
> The 690 II case is good at it's price point, however if this case went for more $$$ it can pose to be a bad buy for many with these type faults IMO.


To help with the vibration issue I used velcro...the soft pice out of teh two, place it inside the HDD holder with the fuzzy stuff facing the HDD. helped out greatly.

got any tips for the rest of us on how to remove the cold glue from the pannel?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14696600*
> To help with the vibration issue I used velcro...the soft pice out of teh two, place it inside the HDD holder with the fuzzy stuff facing the HDD. helped out greatly.
> 
> got any tips for the rest of us on how to remove the cold glue from the pannel?


HDD: IMO a case shouldn't have to be modded for something like this that should have been designed correctly in the first place.

As for the hot glue:
Use a hot hair dryer (one with a narrow air duct) to try to somewhat soften the glue then SLOWLY tiny bit at a time peel it off GENTLY.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14696672*
> As for the hot glue:
> Use a hot hair dryer (one with a narrow air duct) to try to somewhat soften the glue then SLOWLY tiny bit at a time peel it off GENTLY.


Sweet! Thank you.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14696694*
> Sweet! Thank you.


BTW: IT WILL TAKE TIME - it's not a "fast" process by no means.
















Also that glue will only get a "little" softer.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;14688671*
> I would say the PSU bit depends completely on what PSU you have. My AX850 doesn't turn the fan on until it gets very hot (usually when benching or something with tons of draw) and when it comes on I want it to have the coolest air possible. Plus the case has that PSU dust filter and you don't have to calculate flow according to the PSU (which may or may not be pulling at any given time, making things v. difficult).
> 
> But the HDDs should be in front of the fan (or at least the PCBs should have direct air flow). Why did you stash the cables in the bays though? It really does hurt temps. The case has a recessed mobo tray for this reason specifically. It takes some work, but cable management (or at the very least, hiding) is possible with any PSU. Your biggest ally will definitely be black 4" zip ties from Home Depot. Top exhausts should be fine.
> 
> ETA: if you;re going to exhaust through the top though, be sure to remove the plastic dust cover from inside the steel mesh. it hurts flow like crazy.


Cooling hard drives is better than cooling cables. You can still add a fan to the back of the hard drive cage remember. That and the side fan can help too.

And how easy is it to remove the dust filter from the top of the case?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;14698486*
> Cooling hard drives is better than cooling cables. You can still add a fan to the back of the hard drive cage remember. That and the side fan can help too.
> 
> And how easy is it to remove the dust filter from the top of the case?


some where on this site there is a thread about HDD temps. the long and short of it was a HDD that stays at 95f/35c(or there abouts) will last the longest.

Its easy peasy to get to all the dust filter's in the CM690II.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14699300*
> some where on this site there is a thread about HDD temps. the long and short of it was a HDD that stays at 95f/35c(or there abouts) will last the longest.
> 
> Its easy peasy to get to all the dust filter's in the CM690II.


Google's "Failure Trends in a Large Disk Drive Population"


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14696694*
> Sweet! Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14699347*
> Google's "Failure Trends in a Large Disk Drive Population"


You know what I find funny is that many of us are so "worried" about hard drive failure as a replacement hard drive is not expensive compared to the multi-monies that get spent on a whim for the rest of the hardware.


----------



## Infrabasse

Replacement hard drives are fine so long as the model you're after is still on the market.
I'm hoping my raid 6 array with 1 hot spare will last me ages, but when drives do start failing, exact replacements probably won't be available anymore.
I better stock up on a couple extra "cold" spares before the samsung F4 is discontinued.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14696544*
> One thing is the this case hard drive module - only the lower 4 can be taken off while people with long GPU (never will be my problem) may encounter they have no room for it because it's the 2 upper ones that remain. Yeah if one wants to take them off they can by drilling out the rivets to take out the remaining upper hard drive cage then either mod a hard drive cage to work on the lower part of the case or place them (if not too many and they have the room) in the 5.25" area.


Every single (mainstream) current gen card will fit. The 6990 is the biggest and it's still less than 12" long. I run a GTX 590 and one of my tubes fits with loads of wiggle room between the back of the card and the HDD bay. 5/8" OD but 1" would fit easily. The only problem I had was that my card did exhaust some out the back which heated my HDD, but that would be an issue in many, MANY mid towers on the market.

I totally agree that the hot swap cover should sit more securely. I could probably move it with my mind as things sit now.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;14700543*
> Every single (mainstream) current gen card will fit. The 6990 is the biggest and it's still less than 12" long. I run a GTX 590 and one of my tubes fits with loads of wiggle room between the back of the card and the HDD bay. 5/8" OD but 1" would fit easily. The only problem I had was that my card did exhaust some out the back which heated my HDD, but that would be an issue in many, MANY mid towers on the market.
> 
> I totally agree that the hot swap cover should sit more securely. I could probably move it with my mind as things sit now.


I don't know as I've heard about GPU problems with this case in the past.

If there were only a case that would create a totally modular hard drive cage in that a by a x 1 count could add or subtract starting from either the top area under the 5.25" bays and or floor. With all of the "reinventing the wheel" with cases I'm surprised this hasn't come to fruition yet.


----------



## mwl5apv

UPDATE!























Was able to get a little more work done on the side panel. Along with re-cable managing to accommodate for the sleeved extensions. Which may I add was a nightmare (Smart me instead of moving cables around decided it would be a better idea to jsut snip everything loose and start from scratch





















)
Pictures are not the best as they are still taken with my phone. But they will do for now I guess.

Side panel as of right now. Still need to either powdercoat or re-paint it and looking for the edge trim as well



























On the case




































And now the insides(cable management and the sleeved extensions)































































opinions, opinions, opinions!

Let me know!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*


UPDATE!























Was able to get a little more work done on the side panel. Along with re-cable managing to accommodate for the sleeved extensions. Which may I add was a nightmare (Smart me instead of moving cables around decided it would be a better idea to jsut snip everything loose and start from scratch





















)
Pictures are not the best as they are still taken with my phone. But they will do for now I guess.

Side panel as of right now. Still need to either powdercoat or re-paint it and looking for the edge trim as well

On the case

And now the insides(cable management and the sleeved extensions)

opinions, opinions, opinions!

Let me know!



Looks great! for the edge trim they sell it at SVC.com. might want to check Homedepot, or lowes. outside of that the only thing its missing is some gromets







I think corsair gromets for the 650d or maby the 800D fit or there is the gromets for the HAF case? some one can chime in on what specific gromets fit.


----------



## Leadbelly

I bought one of the Cooler Master RA-692-KWN1 CM690 II Transparent Side Windows for just over twenty dollars and a 120mm led fan, I will use the side window version in the winter and change back to the closed version in the summer, I have two 140mm led fans in that.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14702558*
> UPDATE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was able to get a little more work done on the side panel. Along with re-cable managing to accommodate for the sleeved extensions. Which may I add was a nightmare (Smart me instead of moving cables around decided it would be a better idea to jsut snip everything loose and start from scratch:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Pictures are not the best as they are still taken with my phone. But they will do for now I guess.
> 
> Side panel as of right now. Still need to either powdercoat or re-paint it and looking for the edge trim as well
> 
> opinions, opinions, opinions!
> 
> Let me know!


I, personally, would not use edge molding. I'd just paint it and leave the clean look. Paint selection isn't super important since the edges of the sidepanel are surrounded by plastic on top and front. Do count on repainting the entire panel though. If you go that route.

Just my .02. Never liked the look of the edge molding. Looked too DIY for my tastes. I like to DIY things so that people don't even notice that it's a mod.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;14705222*
> I, personally, would not use edge molding. I'd just paint it and leave the clean look. Paint selection isn't super important since the edges of the sidepanel are surrounded by plastic on top and front. Do count on repainting the entire panel though. If you go that route.
> 
> Just my .02. Never liked the look of the edge molding. Looked too DIY for my tastes. I like to DIY things so that people don't even notice that it's a mod.


I am indeed prepared to re=coat the whole panel. Ive done plenty of painting in my day so know and understand what it takes to get a quality job.

However, the edge molding, the reason i was also looking for some is becasue i am currently using double sided tape to hold the panel in place. So there is about a 1/16 or 1/8 gap between the panel and the plexi itself, Not sure if the pictures above show it or not. And i wanted to fill in the gap.

Unless I can get some like paper thin double sided tape anywhere that will hold like this stuff does. I am trying to avoid having to drill holes and use hex screws/nuts.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14705530*
> I am indeed prepared to re=coat the whole panel. Ive done plenty of painting in my day so know and understand what it takes to get a quality job.
> 
> However, the edge molding, the reason i was also looking for some is becasue i am currently using double sided tape to hold the panel in place. So there is about a 1/16 or 1/8 gap between the panel and the plexi itself, Not sure if the pictures above show it or not. And i wanted to fill in the gap.
> 
> Unless I can get some like paper thin double sided tape anywhere that will hold like this stuff does. I am trying to avoid having to drill holes and use hex screws/nuts.


Mark where the tape will go, dremel the plexi down with a set-height attachment and a spiral saw blade where the tape will reside, reattach. If you use the attachment in the Dremel cutting kit it shouldn't take too long.

Making things look cleaner _always_ takes significantly more effort, at least for me. But I'm slow, so you might be very very much faster.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14705530*
> Unless I can get some like paper thin double sided tape anywhere that will hold like this stuff does. I am trying to avoid having to drill holes and use hex screws/nuts.


Never used it on a PC case, but this stuff is awesome:
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/foam-tapes/4587090/

Second thoughts, that isn't going to reduce the gap!


----------



## athlon 64

mwl5apv : mmm i love the sidepannel !! good work


----------



## ryan w

New Build! Element I upgraded to Element II


----------



## secondkai

Good Old PC


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *secondkai;14731222*
> Good Old PC


looks pretty good IMO. only thing your missing is some sleevs on the wires


----------



## secondkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14731258*
> looks pretty good IMO. only thing your missing is some sleevs on the wires


yeah, i know...being planning to do that, just didn't have the proper skill (dumb) so i just leave it like that..


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *secondkai;14731305*
> yeah, i know...being planning to do that, just didn't have the proper skill (dumb) so i just leave it like that..


Just becouse you have not done it befor, or lack the skill dose not mean your dumb just lacking in experiance. Not to mention its totaly not needed. It just looks cleaner. you did a great job so far! keep it up!
Lots of people use NZXT extensions to get the clean look with out having to "mod" the PSU.

I would get an extension for your MOBO 4 pin plug, so its not on top of your MOSFET.


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *secondkai;14731222*
> Good Old PC


haha, you can call your pirate, 'cuz it has a pegleg.


----------



## secondkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;14731615*
> haha, you can call your pirate, 'cuz it has a pegleg.










that 'leg' is optional accessories for the graphics card, sold separately...custom designer pegleg...


----------



## ticallista

One of dem' old photos.


----------



## athlon 64

**** that is ******* gorgeous,btw do you have some kind of custom plexi sidepannel or you just close that beauty up with a usual sidepannel?


----------



## Firestrm

Sneak peak of final setup...


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firestrm;14739341*
> Sneak peak of final setup...


Nice! Loving the colour scheme, want to see more!!


----------



## ticallista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64;14739228*
> **** that is ******* gorgeous,btw do you have some kind of custom plexi sidepannel or you just close that beauty up with a usual sidepannel?


Just stock for now. I'm waiting for someone to come up with something amazing so I can pinch the idea







.

Love the color scheme Firestrm.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ticallista*


Just stock for now. I'm waiting for someone to come up with something amazing so I can pinch the idea







.

Love the color scheme Firestrm.


haha nice, taught it"s a shame to close it up when you did soo much work to make it bautifull


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestrm*


Sneak peak of final setup...











amazing paintjob !!!


----------



## Firestrm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticallista;14739715*
> Love the color scheme Firestrm.










Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64;14741897*
> amazing paintjob !!!


And another thanks.









Will be putting up final pics sometime in the next week or two, just waiting on some watercooling bits from PPC


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


I wouldn't rear intake. It brings in warm air from psu and gpu.


since there is no filter for rear, im guessing it will also introduce dust?

The way i have it now, is front fan and bottom left fan are intake, rear and left top are exhaust. I may add one more fan, where should I put it? bottom intake? or top exhast?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;14771190*
> since there is no filter for rear, im guessing it will also introduce dust?
> 
> The way i have it now, is front fan and bottom left fan are intake, rear and left top are exhaust. I may add one more fan, where should I put it? bottom intake? or top exhast?


Depends. try both bottom intake and top exhaust for a day or so each. see what drops your temps best. I perfer a positive pressure case to a negitive one though


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*


UPDATE!























Was able to get a little more work done on the side panel. Along with re-cable managing to accommodate for the sleeved extensions. Which may I add was a nightmare (Smart me instead of moving cables around decided it would be a better idea to jsut snip everything loose and start from scratch





















)
Pictures are not the best as they are still taken with my phone. But they will do for now I guess.

opinions, opinions, opinions!

Let me know!


Now I am thinking of modding the side panel as well... grr..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Just got a TJ07 to use for our server so was building it today and now I just feel unsatisfied looking at my little CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14805806*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a TJ07 to use for our server so was building it today and now I just feel unsatisfied looking at my little CM 690 II Advanced


well let"s be honest tj07 is much more expensive,it"s a fulltower and it"s a better case,cm 690 2 is extremley good for it"s price,however i am thinking about buying a fulltower.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Definitely. They're leagues apart. I just wish I could switch my case for it! But I've done too much work on my case to do that now


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14806609*
> Definitely. They're leagues apart. I just wish I could switch my case for it! But I've done too much work on my case to do that now


well true,now when you did so much work on it"s a shame to sell it,but you could get a good amount of money for it,my dream cases are corsair obsidian 650D, silverstone raven rv02 and coolermaster cosmos.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *athlon 64*


well true,now when you did so much work on it"s a shame to sell it,but you could get a good amount of money for it,my dream cases are corsair obsidian 650D, silverstone raven rv02 and coolermaster cosmos.


I also had to wait a year before I could even use the case so I've invested too much into it emotionally to back out on it now







I'll have that TJ07 someday though.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14810758*
> I also had to wait a year before I could even use the case so I've invested too much into it emotionally to back out on it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have that TJ07 someday though.


I probably shouldn't be in this thread, but I am a former 690II A. owner. I used to follow this thread when I had the 690, and remember your amazing builds with the 690's.
SLI'ed 480's made my move to a HAF 932 a necessity, but I've always been fond of that great classic TJ07.
An example of why:
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/murderbox/008/murderbox.htm
I have always wanted to get a TJ07, but the cost has been the reason I haven't. Even now, the least expensive store in my area that has any TJ07's wants over $350 USD for one, with tax and shipping that's over $400.
I can imagine they would be just as expensive in New Zealand.
As the expression goes: "Dream On!"


----------



## Vuashke

sorry guys, but can you mount 120mm fans at the top rather than 140mm?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;14815377*
> sorry guys, but can you mount 120mm fans at the top rather than 140mm?


Yes. most of the mounts in the CM690IIAD support 140/120 fans.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;14815377*
> sorry guys, but can you mount 120mm fans at the top rather than 140mm?


Yes, you can, I did it myself =).


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14815139*
> I probably shouldn't be in this thread, but I am a former 690II A. owner. I used to follow this thread when I had the 690, and remember your amazing builds with the 690's.
> SLI'ed 480's made my move to a HAF 932 a necessity, but I've always been fond of that great classic TJ07.
> An example of why:
> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/murderbox/008/murderbox.htm
> I have always wanted to get a TJ07, but the cost has been the reason I haven't. Even now, the least expensive store in my area that has any TJ07's wants over $350 USD for one, with tax and shipping that's over $400.
> I can imagine they would be just as expensive in New Zealand.
> As the expression goes: "Dream On!"


omg... that link.... The clean sleek design is killing me.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14815139*
> I probably shouldn't be in this thread, but I am a former 690II A. owner. I used to follow this thread when I had the 690, and remember your amazing builds with the 690's.
> SLI'ed 480's made my move to a HAF 932 a necessity, but I've always been fond of that great classic TJ07.
> An example of why:
> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/murderbox/008/murderbox.htm
> I have always wanted to get a TJ07, but the cost has been the reason I haven't. Even now, the least expensive store in my area that has any TJ07's wants over $350 USD for one, with tax and shipping that's over $400.
> I can imagine they would be just as expensive in New Zealand.
> As the expression goes: "Dream On!"


Yeah they're $500NZ brand new! I was very lucky and managed to get mine for $180 on our version of eBay. In great condition too! Was a once in a lifetime opportunity I thought so just had to do it even though I kinda couldn't afford it haha. Was well worth the money though. A truly beautiful case and I can't wait to convince my boyfriend to let me use it lol. Right now its for our server but I don't think a server is worthy of going into such a beautiful case.


----------



## Vuashke

thanks guys


----------



## mikupoiss

What kind of dust filters do you guys recommend for sidepanel fans? I live rather close to a limestone mine and no matter how much I clean my apartment, there's always dust gathering on the sidevents. Cleaning the other intakes of the case is easy due to dust filters.


----------



## BoHBomber

Hi

I only registered to say "THANK YOU" in form of some pics (now u guys love pics ;D) for helping me in my case-decision and many helpfull tips: cable management styling etc!

I know its not "best of the best" but im proud, think it looks good and performance is enough for me









Here it goes, pics are bad... did them with iphone =( :

Caseswap









First look









Final look

























I want to recommend this LED , got differnent colours, fits perfectly, powercable goes throug the watercooling holes but of course it needs seperate powersupply. But thats ok for me.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-81750110-PHILIPS-IMAGEO-LIGHTSTRIP/dp/B000VKB6UM/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&qid=1315133856&sr=8-34]PHILIPS IMAGEO LIGHTSTRIP COLOUR: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home[/URL]

Greetz from Germany,sry4badenglish^^, hope u enjoyed! ^^


----------



## mrhiab

Sign me up for modded 690 II Basic. I added the window a 1 meter strip of nxzt sleaved led lighting and a couple extra fans with a controller.


----------



## athlon 64

both of you good work,those rigs look awesome.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14816461*
> What kind of dust filters do you guys recommend for sidepanel fans? I live rather close to a limestone mine and no matter how much I clean my apartment, there's always dust gathering on the sidevents. Cleaning the other intakes of the case is easy due to dust filters.


I use mesh/screen filters. just make sure they are not magnetic, and flat...some of the newer filters have a slight dome to them.


----------



## Kyronn94

It's not very fair to compare the 690II with the TJ07 is it?









In the UK, the TJ07 costs anywhere between 4 to 6 times as much as the 690 II, so it's clearly in a different league to the 690 II









In other news, I've got some pictures of the latest addition to my 690 II, a Noctua NH-C14.

An absolute monster compared to my tiny HD4350


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94;14819817*
> It's not very fair to compare the 690II with the TJ07 is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK, the TJ07 costs anywhere between 4 to 6 times as much as the 690 II, so it's clearly in a different league to the 690 II


State side the TJ07 is a 350-400 dollor case. To be honest after looking at one up close...I dont get it. It looks nice, but not nice enough for a few hundred bucks. IMO any case that cost's more than $150(usdm) is insanity... I likes mah CM690II







only thing the TJ07 has going for it is the clean looks. But I have a hard time seeing my gaming rig's guts inside it. but thats just me.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Oh of course it's not fair to compare them







My CM 690 II Adv upon release set me back just over $200NZ and the TJ07 still goes for $500+. I don't see $500 value in that case however so am glad I got it for a much more sensible price.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14815819*
> omg... that link.... The clean sleek design is killing me.


Yes, and if you look at the background, the photos were taken in Vancouver.
On a sunny day!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14815828*
> Yeah they're $500NZ brand new! I was very lucky and managed to get mine for $180 on our version of eBay. In great condition too! Was a once in a lifetime opportunity I thought so just had to do it even though I kinda couldn't afford it haha. Was well worth the money though. A truly beautiful case and I can't wait to convince my boyfriend to let me use it lol. Right now its for our server but I don't think a server is worthy of going into such a beautiful case.


I figured they would be pricey there as well. They certainly are still expensive in both the US and Canada.
Great price you got one for there. I hope you will soon have the opportunity to put some tlc into that fine case!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94;14819817*
> It's not very fair to compare the 690II with the TJ07 is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK, the TJ07 costs anywhere between 4 to 6 times as much as the 690 II, so it's clearly in a different league to the 690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I've got some pictures of the latest addition to my 690 II, a Noctua NH-C14.
> 
> An absolute monster compared to my tiny HD4350


Nice cooler!
I wouldn't try to compare a 690II with a TJ07, or even my previous 690II with my current 932. They're all different cases with different designs and features. I only paid $79 for my 690II A, so your price ratio would apply here as well!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14823095*
> State side the TJ07 is a 350-400 dollor case. To be honest after looking at one up close...I dont get it. It looks nice, but not nice enough for a few hundred bucks. IMO any case that cost's more than $150(usdm) is insanity... I likes mah CM690II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing the TJ07 has going for it is the clean looks. But I have a hard time seeing my gaming rig's guts inside it. but thats just me.


I could see my stuff going into one real easy! But they are too expensive at that price, over 400 bucks with tax and shipping for me to get one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14823988*
> Oh of course it's not fair to compare them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CM 690 II Adv upon release set me back just over $200NZ and the TJ07 still goes for $500+. I don't see $500 value in that case however so am glad I got it for a much more sensible price.


That's for sure. When was the TJ07 originally released? I think it was back in 2006? I don't think that Silverstone even makes that model anymore, so whatever stock of "new" cases any shops have are all that are left. So they can still get the big bucks for them.


----------



## FedeVi

Count me in the Unmodded 690 II list please. Finally i have the chance to post some (bad) photos of it:




























I love this case, all the hardware parts were very easy to install in it. I am also going to replace the stock cooler of the CPU as soon as i find some cash.
It is my first build so the cable management is not that good, but i'm happy as it is.

Tell me what you guys think, any suggestion/critic is appreciated.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi;14829662*
> Count me in the Unmodded 690 II list please. Finally i have the chance to post some (bad) photos of it:
> 
> I love this case, all the hardware parts were very easy to install in it. It is my first build so the cable management is not that good, but i'm happy as it is.
> 
> Any suggestion/critic is appreciated.


Looks great for a first build, yes its a great case, lots of stuff will fit into it there is only one thing that is missing from that bad boy, it needs an uber cooler


----------



## Infrabasse

Wow that mainboard is really narrow !


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14829732*
> Wow that mainboard is really narrow !


its a micro board.


----------



## Infrabasse

What's a micro board? That's not micro atx ...
It's just a really narrow ATX, 30.5 cm x 19.1 cm.

Micro ATX fits in 244mmx244mm


----------



## FedeVi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14829724*
> Looks great for a first build, yes its a great case, lots of stuff will fit into it there is only one thing that is missing from that bad boy, it needs an uber cooler


Yes i know (in fact i also edited the message above), but at the moment i don't have the €€ for it.
I don't really like massive coolers so i think that i am probably going to look for a H60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14829746*
> its a micro board.


It's not a micro atx, only a very narrow Asrock P67 Pro3 SE, good value for the money i spent on her.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14829833*
> What's a micro board? That's not micro atx ...
> It's just a really narrow ATX, 30.5 cm x 19.1 cm


Was a joke, didn't mean it was a micro ATX just a small(narrow) ATX board


----------



## Infrabasse

gotcha


----------



## mikupoiss

Anyone using the windowed stock case with 570DCII ?
I'm having trouble supporting the card weight. The case-boundled vga support doesn't exactly suite this card. And I have to use a slim fan on the window to save the microcentimeters of space for support anyway.
I really wouldn't want to hang something from the corners. Might as well cover the window then.

Any ideas or examples?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14875801*
> Anyone using the windowed stock case with 570DCII ?
> I'm having trouble supporting the card weight. The case-boundled vga support doesn't exactly suite this card. And I have to use a slim fan on the window to save the microcentimeters of space for support anyway.
> I really wouldn't want to hang something from the corners. Might as well cover the window then.
> 
> Any ideas or examples?


IMO the VGA support gizmo is a gimik... leave it off.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14875811*
> IMO the VGA support gizmo is a gimik... leave it off.


It slants real bad without support


----------



## dusters16

http://www.overclock.net/14731222-post15761.html

also

http://www.powercolor.com/Global/products_Accessories_features.asp?id=1


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;14878121*
> http://www.overclock.net/14731222-post15761.html
> 
> also
> 
> http://www.powercolor.com/Global/products_Accessories_features.asp?id=1


LOL, as a mechanic that made me ROFLOL hard.... but looks to be a much better solution to "uber sized" cards. Also, the manly e-peen get's more size...you have a bottle jack holding up your gpu man! I love it...might get one for my 460 just for giggles!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14878425*
> LOL, as a mechanic that made me ROFLOL hard.... but looks to be a much better solution to "uber sized" cards. Also, the manly e-peen get's more size...you have a bottle jack holding up your gpu man! I love it...might get one for my 460 just for giggles!


I actually used my WC tubing to hold up my gfx card from the bottom









Also, I've been following the thread and mostly done with my build for a while now so I guess i should join the club.









Now for the projections from the window/lighting.

Wall opposite the left case side:



Behind the case:



Moar pics in my sig link. Yay 692!


----------



## ticallista

Very nice MKHunt. Did you get your own PCI slot covers?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticallista;14882475*
> Very nice MKHunt. Did you get your own PCI slot covers?


Thanks and nope. Those are the ones that come with the nVIDIA edition case. TBH I assumed they were the same in all 692 Adv. edition cases.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

new pic with my new rig in it


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;14885415*
> Thanks and nope. Those are the ones that come with the nVIDIA edition case. TBH I assumed they were the same in all 692 Adv. edition cases.


Nah the Adv. ones are just plain.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;14878121*
> http://www.overclock.net/14731222-post15761.html
> 
> also
> 
> http://www.powercolor.com/Global/products_Accessories_features.asp?id=1


That is quite "rofl" solution tbh. It looks as if it supports the cooler which in turn is pressing on the board itself?
I guess I'll try some clever engineering with cd box


----------



## athlon 64

i usually don"t like green combinations on pc cases but that up there is beautifull


----------



## MKHunt

Previous pictures did not have stealthing involved so.... yeah. There's a dual-bay XSPC res and an optical drive under there.



I love posting pictures.


----------



## secondkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14887076*
> That is quite "rofl" solution tbh. It looks as if it supports the cooler which in turn is pressing on the board itself?
> I guess I'll try some clever engineering with cd box


Actually, before i did that, temp #2 in gpu-z is hitting max 90c in furmark, other temp average at 80c...after i did that 'pencil mod', temp #2 drop to 82c, other temp maintain at 80c..so it somehow effect the cooler, i don't know how, it just did...can someone tell me what is gpu temp #2 in gpu-z?
Mind you, i live in malaysia, it's a sauna in here without an air cond...


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;14893719*
> Previous pictures did not have stealthing involved so.... yeah. There's a dual-bay XSPC res and an optical drive under there.
> 
> 
> 
> I love posting pictures.


how did you go about stealth-ing your optical drive? I want to stealth mine but am having some trouble coming up with how to actually get this done.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14904177*
> how did you go about stealth-ing your optical drive? I want to stealth mine but am having some trouble coming up with how to actually get this done.


It's fairly straightforward. Trim off the tabs that engage the clips on the back of the front panel, remove optical drive faceplate and tray end piece, then attach with double-sided tape.

In concept and execution it's quite simple. However, it took forever and a day to dremel the pieces to my desired size. I ended-up taking some of the mesh off the top and bottom so I wouldn't have to worry about large lips catching the drive casing.

Also, dremeling anything on this case should be done with a mask and in a well-ventilated area. Don't even get me started on the tendrils of paint and steel I've come across where there should be none.... In case I wasn't clear enough, that means inside my face.


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;14905189*
> It's fairly straightforward. Trim off the tabs that engage the clips on the back of the front panel, remove optical drive faceplate and tray end piece, then attach with double-sided tape.
> 
> In concept and execution it's quite simple. However, it took forever and a day to dremel the pieces to my desired size. I ended-up taking some of the mesh off the top and bottom so I wouldn't have to worry about large lips catching the drive casing.
> 
> Also, dremeling anything on this case should be done with a mask and in a well-ventilated area. Don't even get me started on the tendrils of paint and steel I've come across where there should be none.... In case I wasn't clear enough, that means inside my face.


Can we get a straight on picture of the stealthed front?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;14905730*
> Can we get a straight on picture of the stealthed front?


Ask and ye shall receive.



The bottom bay bugs me. There's that horrid gap for starters. It's present on all the other slots, but the black stuff behind them camouflages it.

As for its see-throughness, I have already slapped all the filters together to try and obscure it. No go. I ordered some grey tinted acrylic to replace the green stuff in the nVIDIA claw in the side (with the green/white fans lighting the interior it should look fantastic) and I might cut off a corner piece to put behind the filters to obscure it more.

I'm waiting on the tape to collect dust or something so that I can hit it with some flat black paint in the exposed areas and maybe make it disappear a bit more. The drive casing was originally grey but I took care of that. The shiny bits are where light is hitting it at just the right angle to reflect.

I <3 <3 <3 how the res turned out. It started life as your standard all-acrylic XSPC res but some paint and careful masking took care of that.

I'm tempted to remove the front intake filter, as all it does from most angles is reflect the white lighting. It's sad because when you can see the fans' true color, they almost perfectly matches the case trim and looks astoundingly better-than-factory.

More detail (slightly) on all these steps can be seen in mah build log. I might take more detailed pictures of the optical stealthing and post them there if there is an interest. Plus it's something to do other than studying for my exams...


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;14905189*
> It's fairly straightforward. Trim off the tabs that engage the clips on the back of the front panel, remove optical drive faceplate and tray end piece, then attach with double-sided tape.
> 
> In concept and execution it's quite simple. However, it took forever and a day to dremel the pieces to my desired size. I ended-up taking some of the mesh off the top and bottom so I wouldn't have to worry about large lips catching the drive casing.
> 
> Also, dremeling anything on this case should be done with a mask and in a well-ventilated area. Don't even get me started on the tendrils of paint and steel I've come across where there should be none.... In case I wasn't clear enough, that means inside my face.


any pictures of the drive without the little face plate? How did it come off? I have never taken an optical drive apart. Soo....I kind of don't want to snap or break something in the process.


----------



## Siwbqp27532

My first build



























Couldn't hide the huge motherboard power cable. It wouldn't close at the back =/


----------



## ginger_nuts

This is my Rig, I have coated it with a high gloss black, changed the grills to chrome and changed the old chrome stripes to blue. I personally love the finish product, just need to work on the inside. But this may mean a window on the side, in the very near future.









By ginger_nuts at 2011-09-13








By ginger_nuts at 2011-09-13








By ginger_nuts at 2011-09-13


----------



## mikupoiss

How's your Sentry? I'm thinking of buying something like it


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*


How's your Sentry? I'm thinking of buying something like it










I like it, the best stand out feature is the auto and the fact you can turn the fan's of in manual.









to Aequitas95
you should be able to hide the mobo cable at the back I have the same PSU, try squishing it down and flatning it out a bit. Persistence is the biggest key I have found to making cable's fit.


----------



## Siwbqp27532

@ginger nuts - Yeah I will give it another go when I install the new green cathode I bought - Very lazy atm. Also post a pic of the internals pl0x.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Can I install a Noctua NH-D14 / Thermalright Silver Arrow on a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 in a CM690 II without removing the motherboard?


----------



## ginger_nuts

^ I don't think you will be able to mount it without taking the board out, when I mounted my CPU block I found the bottom screws were like mm's to low. But then taking a board in and out is not that much work if you think about it.


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Nope you can't mount them on without removing the motherboard.


----------



## Kyronn94

I mounted my C14 without removing the motherboard, which has an identical mounting system to the D14 (I think)









I do have a different motherboard though.


----------



## ark300

Hey guys. I found this thread after deciding I wanted to do a deep clean of my 3 year old build. This was my first time ever putting together my own rig. As this build is heading towards the end of its life cycle, I wanted to try and learn and get some skills for my future creations.

First up, I want to get my wire management down. Then I'll probably try overclocking.

At first I thought I would need to cut out some spots on the back of the motherboard tray, because it seems like nothing could fit past the metal strip that is at the end of the tray. Then I checked out pics of people's wire management and most of them didn't have any cut-outs and just fitted their cables over-top of it. I'm guessing this will cause at least some bulging of the side panel?

I wanted your guy's opinion on what I could do with the parts I have. My PSU isn't modular, so I have a lot of extra wires. It also seems to block half of the cut-out at the bottom, so I'm not sure how much I can fit into that cut-out. At best, I could probably fit the motherboard and CPU power connectors through, but probably not much else.










PSU blocking half the cut-out:










View of the back, even though all you guys know what it looks like








Just today tried to see if the front panel wires could fit through the hole, before just had them in front of the case










Where I "hide" all my extra cables in the drive bays


















Thanks and I look forward to hearing your suggestions!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ark300*


Hey guys. I found this thread after deciding I wanted to do a deep clean of my 3 year old build. This was my first time ever putting together my own rig. As this build is heading towards the end of its life cycle, I wanted to try and learn and get some skills for my future creations.

First up, I want to get my wire management down. Then I'll probably try overclocking.

At first I thought I would need to cut out some spots on the back of the motherboard tray, because it seems like nothing could fit past the metal strip that is at the end of the tray. Then I checked out pics of people's wire management and most of them didn't have any cut-outs and just fitted their cables over-top of it. I'm guessing this will cause at least some bulging of the side panel?

I wanted your guy's opinion on what I could do with the parts I have. My PSU isn't modular, so I have a lot of extra wires. It also seems to block half of the cut-out at the bottom, so I'm not sure how much I can fit into that cut-out. At best, I could probably fit the motherboard and CPU power connectors through, but probably not much else.










PSU blocking half the cut-out:










View of the back, even though all you guys know what it looks like








Just today tried to see if the front panel wires could fit through the hole, before just had them in front of the case

Where I "hide" all my extra cables in the drive bays









Thanks and I look forward to hearing your suggestions!


First off, Welcome to OCN.net! Second, looks like your somewhat hosed on cleaning up most of those cable's. unless your willing to extend that hole a little bit, but wouldn't be worth it IMO. If that rig is on its way out due to age, then I would leave it, and when you buy a rig you can play with the cables.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ark300*


Hey guys. I found this thread after deciding I wanted to do a deep clean of my 3 year old build. This was my first time ever putting together my own rig. As this build is heading towards the end of its life cycle, I wanted to try and learn and get some skills for my future creations.

First up, I want to get my wire management down. Then I'll probably try overclocking.

At first I thought I would need to cut out some spots on the back of the motherboard tray, because it seems like nothing could fit past the metal strip that is at the end of the tray. Then I checked out pics of people's wire management and most of them didn't have any cut-outs and just fitted their cables over-top of it. I'm guessing this will cause at least some bulging of the side panel?

I wanted your guy's opinion on what I could do with the parts I have. My PSU isn't modular, so I have a lot of extra wires. It also seems to block half of the cut-out at the bottom, so I'm not sure how much I can fit into that cut-out. At best, I could probably fit the motherboard and CPU power connectors through, but probably not much else.

PSU blocking half the cut-out:

View of the back, even though all you guys know what it looks like








Just today tried to see if the front panel wires could fit through the hole, before just had them in front of the case

Where I "hide" all my extra cables in the drive bays









Thanks and I look forward to hearing your suggestions!










Wow, that PSU is huge for a 750w! Fanless?
My HX850 leaves me enough to route nearly all cables through that hole. Only the second PCIe power cable set (for my second GPU) can't fit there.

You can easily improve things by bending the cables towards the back tray (as if you were going to pass them through the hole) and tightening them there with zip ties - so they can be flush against the mobo tray.

After that, you can route them to the back through the big vertical side cut, and then over the top ( depending on the cable). The 24pin mobo power can go up on the side cut since it will be plugged up there anyway, just tie it close to the cut's rounded corner with zip ties or push it though the back and back in, tighting it to the bays' cage with zip ties (lots of handy spots there to pass the ties). The 8 pin mobo cable can easily go through the top cut, above the mobo.

The side panel might become a bit hard to close depending on how you set up your cables but that's ok. Once it is closed it will look straight.









Since you have few HDDs (one?) you can stick all the remaining cables (molex) in the bottom of the HDD cage and tight it there with more zip ties









The back fan's power cable can also be routed through the top hole and then down the back of the mobo tray.

You can hide most of them or at least move them out of the way using only the holes and a bunch of zip ties. Also, some tape can help on the back of that tray to hold thin cables or organize things a bit when there's no place to fix a zip tie.









Welcome and good luck!


----------



## temsiK

Quote:


> Can I install a Noctua NH-D14 / Thermalright Silver Arrow on a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 in a CM690 II without removing the motherboard?


Nope. You got to rip that sucker out to install the mounting brackets for the noctua. Just installed my D14 last week









Now a question of my own. I hear of people mounting a 120mm fan in 2 empty 5.25" drive bays as a second front intake fan on the 690 II Advanced cases! Can anyone link me a pic showing this?!?

Much appreciated!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yeah gotta pull it out. It's only just off center









temsiK, you could certainly do that. I'd put one in and take a pic for you but have got a tube running down through my 5.25" bays. A fan would certainly fit there so all you'd need to do is secure it by using some cable ties or maybe some good double sided tape.

EDIT: wait in 2 empty slots? No way... 2 empty slots doesn't give you near enough space. I'd need to see it to believe it too!


----------



## temsiK

Oops. 3 empty drive bays xD! Thanks for the quick reply spiderm0nkey!


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;14924095*
> Can I install a Noctua NH-D14 / Thermalright Silver Arrow on a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 in a CM690 II without removing the motherboard?


Wait, why do everybody say you need to take out the motherboard...
The D14 will use the secufirm 2 that come by default with almost every AMD board...
I install my D14 on my config without taking anything out (except the video card







).


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;14936829*
> Wait, why do everybody say you need to take out the motherboard...
> The D14 will use the secufirm 2 that come by default with almost every AMD board...
> I install my D14 on my config without taking anything out (except the video card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Oh sweet haha. I don't have the D14 but was thinking about the placement of the mounting holes in relation to the tray cutout. Definitely couldn't have installed my CPU block without taking it out. Not without immense frustration at least









And if it's 3 drive bays spare, then yep, for sure. It'll fit no worries.


----------



## MKHunt

Had to share with my fellow 690 lovers. Maybe my green plexi getting ruined was a blessing in disguise? Helloooo tints.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MKHunt*


Had to share with my fellow 690 lovers. Maybe my green plexi getting ruined was a blessing in disguise? Helloooo tints.


Very sexy!


----------



## Ballz0r84

Well,i thought my next case would be a CM692,however after some good looking and searching i found a whole different case wich will feed my needs. So I'll be leaving this here.My CM690

From this:









I will go to this.

the Antec Performance 183 V3:








Already at my ready to recieve some Hardware (not pic from myself)









I think my GF will get my CM690

Greets


----------



## spiderm0nkey

MKHunt, that looks AMAZING!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


MKHunt, that looks AMAZING!


Thanks! I agree XD

I realize I posted pictures not long ago but I made the camera obey which, let's be honest, is HUGE.

It stood no chance against the secret techniques I learned from rigorous training in the mountains of Tibet... and the manual which I found online.











See!? The fans DO match the trim almost perfectly! I haven't been crazy this entire time, I promise.






The pics aren't showing in preview but... hopefully you can see them. My internet is being especially slow today.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MKHunt*


Thanks! I agree XD

I realize I posted pictures not long ago but I made the camera obey which, let's be honest, is HUGE.

It stood no chance against the secret techniques I learned from rigorous training in the mountains of Tibet... and the manual which I found online.









See!? The fans DO match the trim almost perfectly! I haven't been crazy this entire time, I promise.

The pics aren't showing in preview but... hopefully you can see them. My internet is being especially slow today.


They're showing alright, and it looks great!
Very nice, man!


----------



## wermad

How beefy (ie thick/robust/strong) is the right door on the 690 II advance? I've owned a HAF 932 and it used some pretty thick gauge steel for the doors. Should it handle some good modding and weight?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14954046*
> How beefy (ie thick/robust/strong) is the right door on the 690 II advance? I've owned a HAF 932 and it used some pretty thick gauge steel for the doors. Should it handle some good modding and weight?


pretty beefy. modd away!


----------



## Ulver

I don't post updated pics of my rig in ages, so here it goes:







OCN logo ftw


----------



## SteveMcQueen

I just want to share my rig with ya.

Not very impressive on the outside.... just another black CM690


















but then in the inside...









Powdercoated black interieur









watercooled hardware (radeon hd6850 and core2quad q6600 g0)


















Graphics card closeup









Handcrafted metal plate put over the psu









sleeved cables (somehow)









Zalman WB5 Plus CPU block does very vell!









2 CM fans on top for air outtake (7v)









CM fan in the front - air intake and hdd cooling









bottom insulation (also looks better!)









special effects made with light going through my thumb (actually blood-color!)









And everything together.

Backside isn't very interesting - cable routing etc....
temps are very good, cooling is external and passive. In my opinion looks way better without any rad!

Enjoy







If questions arise, feel free to ask!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

LOL, I too have a hand-crafted metal plate over my psu. Just couldn't figure what to do with all the cable clutter.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


How beefy (ie thick/robust/strong) is the right door on the 690 II advance? I've owned a HAF 932 and it used some pretty thick gauge steel for the doors. Should it handle some good modding and weight?


It's not particularly thick but should be strong enough for some modding. What are you planning on doing?


----------



## SteveMcQueen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*


LOL, I too have a hand-crafted metal plate over my psu. Just couldn't figure what to do with all the cable clutter.


You never can handle this correctly, damn cables! I chose this to be the easiest and best looking way.


----------



## Siwbqp27532

@SteveMcQueen Amazing Rig bro. I really like the cover for the PSU. Now







IDE Cable and get yourself a SATA.


----------



## Grisha960

Will the NH-D14 CPU Cooler feet the Case?
i got the first one not the II edition. A standard CM 690
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2710


----------



## SteveMcQueen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aequitas95;14968329*
> @SteveMcQueen Amazing Rig bro. I really like the cover for the PSU. Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDE Cable and get yourself a SATA.


thanks aequitas95! yeah well you're right... I never take care about my god old samsung drive... maybe the next thing to get! first off, I need some new tubing... but it is hard to find a 12/8 one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grisha960;14968444*
> Will the NH-D14 CPU Cooler feet the Case?
> i got the first one not the II edition. A standard CM 690
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2710


you're good to go.


----------



## Grisha960

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveMcQueen;14968460*
> thanks aequitas95! yeah well you're right... I never take care about my god old samsung drive... maybe the next thing to get! first off, I need some new tubing... but it is hard to find a 12/8 one.
> 
> you're good to go.


how can you be so sure about it ?
I don't know what to think... 3 people said "No way!" and 2 said It will
What I should think? I don't want to buy it for nothing...


----------



## 12Cores

I love this case, but I think I am out growing it.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grisha960;14968598*
> how can you be so sure about it ?
> I don't know what to think... 3 people said "No way!" and 2 said It will
> What I should think? I don't want to buy it for nothing...


17,6cm space for 16cm height of the cooler, seems working fine for me


----------



## Siwbqp27532

@Grisha It will fit bro. Not a fan of that cooler though. So ugly looking =P Heard amazing things about it though. But if you are gonna spend so much on a Noctua why not get a Corsair Hydro Series.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aequitas95;14975626*
> @Grisha It will fit bro. Not a fan of that cooler though. So ugly looking =P Heard amazing things about it though. But if you are gonna spend so much on a Noctua why not get a Corsair Hydro Series.


Blah, H100 make's way to much noise for what little extra cooling you get...not to mention its wicked expensive!


----------



## Siwbqp27532

My friend has a H100 and it makes as much noise as my V6GT which isn't LOUD under load. The Noctua MIGHT block 1 or 2 DIMM slots. Also you need not buy a H100 unless you are going to overclock like crazy. A H70 should be enough. Besides they look way 'cooler' than the Noctua


----------



## Semyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aequitas95;14976896*
> My friend has a H100 and it makes as much noise as my V6GT which isn't LOUD under load. The Noctua MIGHT block 1 or 2 DIMM slots. Also you need not buy a H100 unless you are going to overclock like crazy. A H70 should be enough. Besides they look way 'cooler' than the Noctua


Eh... I find the V6GT to be right on the edge of too loud. At least it isn't high pitched or annoying though.


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Well everyone has their opinion. Which ever choice you make won't be much of a bad decision anyway. They are all very good.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

This. Its for your own preference now.

If you choose the noctua: I suggestions putting some gtyphonns on it, as I dont like their noctua fans. They dont perform well considering fan and motor noises (especially when controlling them).


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteveMcQueen*


This. Its for your own preference now.

If you choose the noctua: I suggestions putting some gtyphonns on it, as I dont like their noctua fans. They dont perform well considering fan and motor noises (especially when controlling them).


Does the h100 fit in the 690 II advance? Want to buy it but not sure if it fits.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*


Does the h100 fit in the 690 II advance? Want to buy it but not sure if it fits.


Radiator will fit inside on top with the fans underneath the top shroud.

Currently running a 240mm radiator there right now in case you want confirmation.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MKHunt*


Radiator will fit inside on top with the fans underneath the top shroud.

Currently running a 240mm radiator there right now in case you want confirmation.


So a push/pull configuration for the h100 in the 690II isn't possible?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;14992760*
> So a push/pull configuration for the h100 in the 690II isn't possible?


If you can find fans that are 10mm thick for the bottom, sure. But at that point a push or pull only configuration would be more beneficial.

P/P only nets 2-3C gain anyway. Not worth it for internal rads IMO.


----------



## Kyronn94

Just added a Sapphire HD6950 Dirt 3 Edition to my 690 II build









(pics to come)

This added 9 degrees to my Max Core temp during a prime 95 blend test whilst running furmark at the same time. (I know Furmark is incredibly unrealistic)

Seeing as the new GPU is dumping a fair bit of heat into my case, is it best to have a bottom side fan as an exhaust or an intake?
Is it even worth having a side fan?

I have yet to add 2 exhaust fans at the top of my case, which should help a lot, I'm just wondering weather I need another one









Cheers.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94;14993083*
> Just added a Sapphire HD6950 Dirt 3 Edition to my 690 II build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pics to come)
> 
> This added 9 degrees to my Max Core temp during a prime 95 blend test whilst running furmark at the same time. (I know Furmark is incredibly unrealistic)
> 
> Seeing as the new GPU is dumping a fair bit of heat into my case, is it best to have a bottom side fan as an exhaust or an intake?
> Is it even worth having a side fan?
> 
> I have yet to add 2 exhaust fans at the top of my case, which should help a lot, I'm just wondering weather I need another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Try the side panel fan as intake first.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Thinking about buying this case. But wanted to ask the pros, will a 360mm thin rad fit in the top of the case without modding it?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly;14993908*
> Thinking about buying this case. But wanted to ask the pros, will a 360mm thin rad fit in the top of the case without modding it?


No. 240's in the top and bottom. 120 on the rear exhaust.


----------



## Wiffinberg

count me in?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiffinberg;14999103*
> count me in?


That is great!


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Amazing!

Pic of internals please


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;14992760*
> So a push/pull configuration for the h100 in the 690II isn't possible?


Sure it is....on the bottom. Here is my setup:


























































Don't mind the heatsinkless memory, I took off the spreaders when I had my Silver Arrow on there to test different fan positions.


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839;15001519*
> Sure it is....on the bottom. Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the heatsinkless memory, I took off the spreaders when I had my Silver Arrow on there to test different fan positions.










you! now i want to sell my megahalems and mimic your setup.

how are your temps?


----------



## Recipe7

Nice. Have you tried that configuration on the top?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;15008276*
> Nice. Have you tried that configuration on the top?


Man I tried to tell you before. A P/P configuration _*will not fit on the top*_. Since my words apparently aren't good enough, here's a picture I quickly took.


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15008579*
> Man I tried to tell you before. A P/P configuration _*will not fit on the top*_. Since my words apparently aren't good enough, here's a picture I quickly took.


curious, is the fans inbetween the rad and the case or does the case separate them? not sure if this has been discussed


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;15008629*
> curious, is the fans inbetween the rad and the case or does the case separate them? not sure if this has been discussed


Fans are on top of the case. Rad is mounted directly to the case.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiffinberg;14999103*
> count me in?


Nice WH 40k theme happening there









Here is a couple of shots of my venerable CM 690 modded for the H100..


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;15008835*
> Nice WH 40k theme happening there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a couple of shots of my venerable CM 690 modded for the H100..


yarg i want!


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15008579*
> Man I tried to tell you before. A P/P configuration _*will not fit on the top*_. Since my words apparently aren't good enough, here's a picture I quickly took.


I got you the first time. I was asking him since he has the H100. You do have a 240 kit, but I am not aware of the comparison in size between your radiator and the H100. I neglected to say thanks to your response since I saw his post before I saw your response to my inquiry.

Thanks for the visual, good clarification.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;15009538*
> I got you the first time. I was asking him since he has the H100. You do have a 240 kit, but I am not aware of the comparison in size between your radiator and the H100. I neglected to say thanks to your response since I saw his post before I saw your response to my inquiry.
> 
> Thanks for the visual, good clarification.


RS240: 35mm thick. H100 Rad only: 27mm thick.
Approx missing space: 12.5mm (from mobo heatsink) ETA: on RS240 rad.
Difference between H100 and RS240: 8mm

I was surprised how thin the H100 is. Sometimes, I wish I had paid for an RS240 kit and left things alone rather than going full custom. I would be a wealthier person for it.









I certainly wish an RX rad fit up top internally... Low speed fans make for better sleeping.


----------



## Recipe7

Wow, it's really that much smaller in size, interesting.

Don't worry, if you didn't go custom you would probably be itching to at some point, hehe.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;15009765*
> Wow, it's really that much smaller in size, interesting.
> 
> Don't worry, if you didn't go custom you would probably be itching to at some point, hehe.


Like I said, I was surprised too







I wonder why they didn't make it roughly the same size as an RS series XSPC radiator. That way it could use quieter fans and there would be well-known sizes. It might cool better too.

I see you also have a 590. Have you considered doing a custom loop and putting that beast under water? A custom loop in these cases isn't hard, and with 600mm of rad temps don't go above 50 with both gpu cores loaded and CPU loaded at 4.6GHz after 24 hours (actually more like 21 since the Agility 3 is super unstable, but that's another thread) of folding. It's pretty spiffy.

Setup was easy, too!









If you want inspiration or merely examples, here's mine. Also you might want to check out the 590 flashing and overclocking thread then hit up Team Green vs Team red and finally the 590 owner's club. Lots of good info and help with OCing these cards.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15009890*
> Like I said, I was surprised too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why they didn't make it roughly the same size as an RS series XSPC radiator. That way it could use quieter fans and there would be well-known sizes. It might cool better too.
> 
> I see you also have a 590. Have you considered doing a custom loop and putting that beast under water? A custom loop in these cases isn't hard, and with 600mm of rad temps don't go above 50 with both gpu cores loaded and CPU loaded at 4.6GHz after 24 hours (actually more like 21 since the Agility 3 is super unstable, but that's another thread) of folding. It's pretty spiffy.
> 
> Setup was easy, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want inspiration or merely examples, here's mine. Also you might want to check out the 590 flashing and overclocking thread then hit up Team Green vs Team red and finally the 590 owner's club. Lots of good info and help with OCing these cards.


I am very interested in doing a custom loop, but it's on hold for now. I have a lot of research to do, and i'll definitely be looking into your build. I have never given water a chance, but now that I am done with school I can finally dive into it... well, more like stick my foot in, hehe. I'll be considering a 2011 build as well, so I may wait for that too.

I have been on that 590 thread for a while now, even before my 590 purchase in July. Just recently I was the one who ran the 285.27 against the 280.19 and recorded a 146 boost in 3dMark11, and soon after you verified it, hehe.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;15010517*
> I am very interested in doing a custom loop, but it's on hold for now. I have a lot of research to do, and i'll definitely be looking into your build. I have never given water a chance, but now that I am done with school I can finally dive into it... well, more like stick my foot in, hehe. I'll be considering a 2011 build as well, so I may wait for that too.
> 
> I have been on that 590 thread for a while now, even before my 590 purchase in July. Just recently I was the one who ran the 285.27 against the 280.19 and recorded a 146 boost in 3dMark11, and soon after you verified it, hehe.


Haha man I didn't even realize. I'm such a space cadet. Looking into modding the latest drivers to support voltage changes. I miss 580+ clocks...


----------



## Recipe7

I here ya.

In due time, we will have our driver in shining armor.


----------



## febrisuharto

My System's Pics with CM690II Adv :

Overall :
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1316612730

Before Cable Management :
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1316613050

After Cable Management :
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1316613264

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1316613264


----------



## SteveMcQueen

What a massive cpu cooler, holy... =D


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiffinberg*


count me in?


Warhammer 40K build =












































Epic.


----------



## SoliDD

Can anyone tell me or give me a link on how to take out the top two HDD bays?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoliDD*


Can anyone tell me or give me a link on how to take out the top two HDD bays?


You will have to use a drill and drill out the pop rivets, the top HDD cage was not intended to be removed, only the lower section was.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoliDD*


Can anyone tell me or give me a link on how to take out the top two HDD bays?


TOP two bays? Drill out the rivets. Not removable by design. 4 rivets secure them to the 5.25" bays, two rivets secure them to the motherboard tray IIRC.


----------



## SoliDD

Thanks


----------



## SteveMcQueen

No user list update?


----------



## FedeVi

No update, i sent a pm to iandroo888 but he didn't respond.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

iandroo is a pretty busy guy. I'm sure he'll get around to it when he has time.


----------



## Ixtli

Can I join?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixtli;15041353*
> Can I join?


Is that a dual 240 rad set up?


----------



## Mackumba

I'd like to join

















Yes, i know, i suck bad at cable management.


----------



## FedeVi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackumba;15046085*
> I'd like to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i know, i suck bad at cable management.


Try to put all that cables behind the Motherboard tray, it'll be better for airflow and aesthetics both.


----------



## Firestrm

Done.... mostly....



















Still have to get a better cooling solution for the gpu and STILL waiting for my MDPC sleeving...


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Firestrm. That looks amazing! I want to sleeve my cables like that but real lazy and I don't know how to. =/


----------



## FedeVi

Wow, love the black-white-red colors. Are you planning to sleeve all the psu cables? with that it would be perfect.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

doubles. :/


----------



## SteveMcQueen

had to laugh at your gpu cooling solution







pretty nice case anyways!

added a sneak peak to my lates updates.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

delete please


----------



## Firestrm

Added a little ROG loving inside
















Better view of the colour scheme


----------



## Firestrm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aequitas95;15049835*
> Firestrm. That looks amazing! I want to sleeve my cables like that but real lazy and I don't know how to. =/


Thanks









Those are just NZXT extensions for now while I wait for my MDPC order to arrive.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi;15050839*
> Wow, love the black-white-red colors. Are you planning to sleeve all the psu cables? with that it would be perfect.


Thanks







I am planning to sleeve EVERYTHING.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveMcQueen;15057962*
> had to laugh at your gpu cooling solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty nice case anyways!


Thanks!

Yeah when a VF3000's stock fan decides to come loose while its spinning... I would recommend you hide.







So took the vf3000 top off and the stock fans. Replaced with 2x120 mm aerocool sharks, it might look ghetto as hell but the temps are better


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firestrm;15059422*
> 
> Added a little ROG loving inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better view of the colour scheme


This shows me I'm a true nerd...that thing is better than looking at pr0n!!!
1000000000/10!!!


----------



## Firestrm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15059462*
> This shows me I'm a true nerd...that thing is better than looking at pr0n!!!
> 1000000000/10!!!



















Thanks


----------



## McDangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firestrm;15059546*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey hey hey, weet jou ma jys hier? Jy verstaan mos nie engels nie of hoe?










That looks just as awesome seeing it the second time.


----------



## CHWIST

Meu CM690


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;15008835*
> Nice WH 40k theme happening there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a couple of shots of my venerable CM 690 modded for the H100..


If it was just a push or pull configuration could it fit entirely under the black metal mesh of the top of the case? Like, radiator under the mesh, and fans inside the case pushing air out?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon;15064261*
> If it was just a push or pull configuration could it fit entirely under the black metal mesh of the top of the case? Like, radiator under the mesh, and fans inside the case pushing air out?


H100 will fit with the radiator under the top bezel or inside the case (inside is easier) and the fans on the other side of the sheet steel. All internal.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15065423*
> H100 will fit with the radiator under the top bezel or inside the case (inside is easier) and the fans on the other side of the sheet steel. All internal.


That's what I wanted to hear, thanks!


----------



## moowey

in everyone's opinion where is the best place for the H100 top or bottom, got one coming this week??


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;15070144*
> in everyone's opinion where is the best place for the H100 top or bottom, got one coming this week??


which ever you place as intake


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15065423*
> H100 will fit with the radiator under the top bezel or inside the case (inside is easier) and the fans on the other side of the sheet steel. All internal.


I couldn't do this in the CM690 standard with the H80, not enough room, the RAM or MB heatsinks were always in the way even with the fans above the sheet steel. May just be my HW but be careful.

Best method I've seen for the H100 is removing some of the hard drive bays and mounting in the bottom.


----------



## moowey

i think ill go bottom then, and see what the results are like, ill let you all know


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;15070174*
> I couldn't do this in the CM690 standard with the H80, not enough room, the RAM or MB heatsinks were always in the way even with the fans above the sheet steel. May just be my HW but be careful.
> 
> Best method I've seen for the H100 is removing some of the hard drive bays and mounting in the bottom.


I totally forgot to ask if it was a 690 or 690-II. The latter will work with what I posted. Former... YMMV. You can always use a dremel












That's the only way I could get a safe external rad mounted at the 120 due to those freaking raised portions.

ETA: Oh man that was embarrassing.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;15070243*
> i think ill go bottom then, and see what the results are like, ill let you all know


Before you fix everything in place, test the orientation of the H100 so the tubes get the best position, or you'll end up removing the rad everytime you want to change a graphics card!


----------



## ZazzaZ

Hi, I'm considering the CM 690 II Advanced for my new rig but I have a couple of doubts I hope you can dissolve. First of all I'd like to ask what use I can make of the led on/off button since I'm not going to have any led fans in my case. Is there any way to mod it and use it for something else, a stand-by button maybe ? Then since I'm not that usual hot swapper I'm thinking of plugging a sata dvd unit on top of the case ? Is it practicable ? Thanks for all of your suggestions.


----------



## Hsien

^speaking of said switch, i burnt mine (including the wire), when i was trying to use it as a switch for my ccfl







..it's a stupid mistake really..oh well..


----------



## uyas

hi,i have a CM 690 II advance(white),what fan should i buy for intake front(140mm) and for exhaust backside(120mm)...


----------



## jedi304

The 690 II should already have 3 fans included, 1 intake (front) and 2 exhaust (back and top)


----------



## MKHunt

If you want to keep the white theme going look at some silent gelids or nzxt fans. Though white is one of the harder colors to find. Neither of those are high performance fans btw


----------



## uyas

its doesn't matter if the fan not white theme....how about GentleTyphoon" 120 mm and thermalright TY-140 ?


----------



## FedeVi

Those are very good fans, if you want something less expensive than the GentleTyphoon you should try the Enermax Magma or the Artic Cooling F12, worse but alot cheaper.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

you can also settle for some noiseblocker blacksilent fans, got 3 of em.


----------



## Infrabasse

Fractal design makes some white blade fans too.
Haven't tried their 140mm but the 120mm is nice and quiet


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uyas;15082335*
> its doesn't matter if the fan not white theme....how about GentleTyphoon" 120 mm and thermalright TY-140 ?


I have some TY's on my PC as case fans, they work great!


----------



## moowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;15070243*
> i think ill go bottom then, and see what the results are like, ill let you all know


She's in, enjoy







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AloiWheelz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;15099559*
> She's in, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us










How did you mount that H100? Can the tubes still move? And Didn't it fit up top Push/pull cause I may do something similar with mine up top if it does.


----------



## moowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AloiWheelz;15099607*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you mount that H100? Can the tubes still move? And Didn't it fit up top Push/pull cause I may do something similar with mine up top if it does.


push pull won't fit, not with out modding, it fits nice down at the bottom without pulling down at the water block and does not push against the graphics card.


----------



## AloiWheelz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;15099932*
> push pull won't fit, not with out modding, it fits nice down at the bottom without pulling down at the water block and does not push against the graphics card.


Might I ask, what modding would I need to do to get it to fit? Is it just that plastic under the top panel mesh?

I'm thinking of mounting it like

TOP MESH
^^
FANS
^^
CASE
^^
RAD
^^
FANS

And don't you need to buy extra screws for Push Pull?


----------



## moowey

your motherboard would get in the way or ram, yes you would need to get some more screws just go to your local hardware store with one of the screws and match them up


----------



## Duski

how did you put the rad down at the bottom, meaning how did you take out the extra hard drive bays and such? special riveting tool?


----------



## moowey

take off the dust filter under the system and you will see some small screws undo them and cages come out. any problems give us a shout


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski;15103538*
> how did you put the rad down at the bottom, meaning how did you take out the extra hard drive bays and such? special riveting tool?


Have a look at page 13

EDIT: took out non-working link.

Remove all the HD holders.
Undo the 4 screws on the underside
Remove right side panel and undo the 2 screws on the rear.
Pull HD holder walls out.


----------



## Duski

link doesnt work, but i plan on checking it out tomorrow when i am at work and have some spare time, been researching to find some cool mods for this case in which i have just never thought of modding it until recently.. and that would be nice to remove those for the factor lets more intake from the front fan along with having the space for rad etc. looks cleaner and more spacious as well.... maybe when i get home tonight i will see if that link works for me there, i just get a 404 from work.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski;15104494*
> link doesnt work, but i plan on checking it out tomorrow when i am at work and have some spare time, been researching to find some cool mods for this case in which i have just never thought of modding it until recently.. and that would be nice to remove those for the factor lets more intake from the front fan along with having the space for rad etc. looks cleaner and more spacious as well.... maybe when i get home tonight i will see if that link works for me there, i just get a 404 from work.


Sorry about that it does it to me here as well.

Here's one that'll put you to the download source: http://www.coolermaster.com/download.php?action=ViewDownload&id=544


----------



## Duski

greatly appreciate it







easy enough for sure


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;15099559*
> She's in, enjoy


Looks good, tole you bottom was best. Have you mounted the H100 as intake (best cooling) and if so have you added any filters to the case, otherwise your rad is gonna get clogged pretty quick.
Have you seen these before, i have them on the base of my case (690) and will work a treat for you assuming that the 690II is a steel base?
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-silverstone-fan-grille-and-filter-kit-magnetic
Magnetic so just put them on the outside and whip them offf fopr a clean when you need to.

Just out of curiosity why did you change from the stock fans? I think they're pretty good (although I don't use performance profile), did you do this for performance or looks. If performance, lets see some figures, if it's for looks the it looks good!


----------



## Semyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;15099559*
> She's in, enjoy


So uhh... what if your graphics card dies?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semyon;15109504*
> So uhh... what if your graphics card dies?


So Uhhh... You just take the rad out of the bottom! 2mins!


----------



## Semyon

Sounds almost as annoying as removing a CPU cooler to get at the RAM...


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semyon;15110038*
> Sounds almost as annoying as removing a CPU cooler to get at the RAM...


It's easy enough, would be a little annoying though, if possible i'd reccomend running the tubes in the void between mb and drive cage, uner the graphics card if possible. There might also be a problem in the future if you opt for SLI/Xfire with the tubes over the top.


----------



## moowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semyon;15109504*
> So uhh... what if your graphics card dies?


The tubes don't go against the card so it would slide out easy 10 seconds.

@ Mattyd893 yes i have some dust covers under there, i changed fans because these are very good and cheep around 1800prm around a nice quite hum and yes they match the rest of my system







just have to tidy it all up abit with some sleeving.


----------



## mikupoiss

My baby currently:


----------



## gumbie

Hey guys and girls, I'm needing a downsize in my case, Now I'm wanting to add my RX240 rad into the bottom in P/P and mount a RX360 with P/P At the rear of the case, My questions are, Will this case support all this? Also Are there any good places to mount a Swiftech micro res and a D5 Pump anywhere?

Thanks for your help


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie;15136168*
> Hey guys and girls, I'm needing a downsize in my case, Now I'm wanting to add my RX240 rad into the bottom in P/P and mount a RX360 with P/P At the rear of the case, My questions are, Will this case support all this? Also Are there any good places to mount a Swiftech micro res and a D5 Pump anywhere?
> 
> Thanks for your help


An RX240 with P/P on the bottom will fit. Here's a pic of an RX240 with one set of fans. It looks like it won't clear the front one but it will by about 3mm.



If you use the exit tubes on the back and a sturdy mounting kit, a 360 will hang off the rear no problems, but I would advise that you keep the rearmost grille if you do so. It adds a little torsional rigidity which will help keep the mount a bit sturdier. The case even has two cooling hose exit holes at the rear top.

If your gfx card sags a bit, consider using just a little extra tubing going to the bottom rad. Not only will it help with the sag, but it will introduce an awesome little double curve.



If you choose the 690II Advanced, you probably won't look back. They're awesome to work with.

HTH!


----------



## Cyclonic

This may sound like a stupid question, but how do you get the hd in the bracket lol, push out the pins or take out the rubbers entirely? I just dont seem to get my hd in them lol.

CM 690 II advanced


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic;15137697*
> This may sound like a stupid question, but how do you get the hd in the bracket lol, push out the pins or take out the rubbers entirely? I just dont seem to get my hd in them lol.
> 
> CM 690 II advanced


The bracket is flexible. Just bend it slightly outward and put the HDD in.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15136797*
> An RX240 with P/P on the bottom will fit. Here's a pic of an RX240 with one set of fans. It looks like it won't clear the front one but it will by about 3mm.
> 
> If you use the exit tubes on the back and a sturdy mounting kit, a 360 will hang off the rear no problems, but I would advise that you keep the rearmost grille if you do so. It adds a little torsional rigidity which will help keep the mount a bit sturdier. The case even has two cooling hose exit holes at the rear top.
> 
> If your gfx card sags a bit, consider using just a little extra tubing going to the bottom rad. Not only will it help with the sag, but it will introduce an awesome little double curve.
> 
> *If you choose the 690II Advanced, you probably won't look back. They're awesome to work with.*
> 
> HTH!


So true. BTW epic looking set-up in that CM690II


----------



## MWH

hey guys im new here


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MWH;15145980*
> hey guys im new here


Welcome ^^ Neat looking Rig. Get rid of the IDE Drive and you are set


----------



## MWH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aequitas95;15146427*
> Welcome ^^ Neat looking Rig. Get rid of the IDE Drive and you are set


the reson i have IDE is becuase ther are not enuf sata ports on the mobo









but i plan on water cooling
and geting a new setup 2500k and a good mobo
my be sli my gtx 460


----------



## MWH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15136797*
> An RX240 with P/P on the bottom will fit. Here's a pic of an RX240 with one set of fans. It looks like it won't clear the front one but it will by about 3mm.


this look really good nice rig

i whas thinking of doing some thing like that but not green
blue or purple


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MWH;15146781*
> the reson i have IDE is becuase ther are not enuf sata ports on the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i plan on water cooling
> and geting a new setup 2500k and a good mobo
> my be sli my gtx 460


That would be a nice setup. the 1 gig GTX 460's are BRUTAL! great bang for buck card IMO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MWH;15146797*
> this look really good nice rig
> 
> i whas thinking of doing some thing like that but not green
> blue or purple


yes his rig is sweet. I also have plans of doing a very very similar setup, but with blue Geild Wing 12's very smexy!


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MWH;15146781*
> the reson i have IDE is becuase ther are not enuf sata ports on the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i plan on water cooling
> and geting a new setup 2500k and a good mobo
> my be sli my gtx 460


Sounds Good. All the best with that. Please post pics when you upgrade =)


----------



## MWH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aequitas95*


Sounds Good. All the best with that. Please post pics when you upgrade =)


rgr that mate


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


That would be a nice setup. the 1 gig GTX 460's are BRUTAL! great bang for buck card IMO

yes his rig is sweet. I also have plans of doing a very very similar setup, but with blue Geild Wing 12's







very smexy!


I've seen a build done with those fans. Most beautiful CM 690 2 build I ever saw, so go for it!!!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;15155916*
> I've seen a build done with those fans. Most beautiful CM 690 2 build I ever saw, so go for it!!!


The only thing that bug's me is my mobo will be but ugly...such a shame ASUS Sabertooth has some nasty colors but the fans and water loop will look top notch lol. Thank you


----------



## ryan w

Hell yeah Final Build Complete! yeah its the original CM690 but I love it!


----------



## SteveMcQueen

the second picture is nice, gj on the cable managemen, too


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveMcQueen;15170687*
> the second picture is nice, gj on the cable managemen, too


Right on yeah I have some previous posts and albums that show just how hard original cable management was to do lol...PSU was to long for factory hole locations so had to enlarge openings then flip PSU over even took label off and reapplied on other side lol...only thing would have been nice to paint it on the first build at this point it would be to much work


----------



## Hsien

Update on my rig, same old specs just did a little cleanup on cable management and a bit of dusting lol..removed those nasty cardboard cut-outs wrapped with electrical tape as an alternative for rubber grommets..


----------



## 1greeny1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien;15186283*
> Update on my rig, same old specs just did a little cleanup on cable management and a bit of dusting lol..removed those nasty cardboard cut-outs wrapped with electrical tape as an alternative for rubber grommets..
> 
> Hey loving that board mate, same as mine, and same case, need to do some mods at some point but its getting the time,
> 
> **Sorry my bad, removed the pic qoutes,lol**


----------



## Infrabasse

No need to quote the actual pics when they're just above, on the same page.

Looks good Hsien








Will you dare to paint the HDD and 5.25" levers red ?


----------



## Mattyd893

Thought I would finally post some pics of my sig rig with old skool CM690. I'm not one for looks more for performance:



2Bay NZXT Sentry Fan Controller - Temps shown while running Prime 95 and Furmark for 30 mins so it's doing its job.
Fan 1 & 2 - ceiling exhaust fans (scythe GT-1850) - Temp 1 Rad, Temp 2 RAM
Fan 3 - HDD Intake (CM Stock)
Fan 4 - Base Intake (Scythe GT-1850) - Temp GPU
Fan 5 - Window Intake (Scythe GT-1850) - Temp GPU





Like I said, it isn't pretty but keeps everything nice and cool! Although I should showcase the Accelero Xtreme cooler could look good with some leds but it would only result in me moddeling the whole case again! If and I do decide to get the advanced I might make the effort, i really don't like the silver internals on the standard so why mod it?

The only thing I have done slightly away from the norm is the H80 (intake) has the first fan mounted on the outside of the case to give more room inside. (added a fan guard). Makes no difference to temps.


----------



## Hsien

@1greeny1 & infrabasse

thanks guys







gonna think about that paint job if not too busy







probably will have to mod the side panel as well if i did







still considering a custom wc setup if budget permits







oh and a graphics card upgrade if i could convince my bro to buy my current one lol.


----------



## gumbie

Hey guys, Does anyone have any pics of this case with an externally mounted thick 360 rad hanging off the back?

If so that would be much appreciated!


----------



## 1greeny1

This is mine, pending modding and some cable management (obvisouly)








Also one of the lovely infrastructure guys is donating a load of 120mm noctua fans,
Was going to do this over weekend but aparently Caspian Border is going on again over the weekend









Also, please ignore that big fat blue IDE cable, going to do the management as soon as I get those new fans and find my dremel


----------



## XBrunoX

Hello guys, this is my little modded case.
-


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

smexy! It is very well done. You should be proud of the work!


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Nice Paintjob









More pics of the guts please ^^


----------



## Semyon

That paint job is fantastic. Pics with the red CCFL on?


----------



## XBrunoX

Thanks very much, guys.
Sorry for my bad English, I live in Brazil. hehe

More photos:
PS: The quality of some photos that bad ..


----------



## dusters16

Hey those are pretty good, try adjusting the camera angle so it doesn't catch reflections as much. Same with that picture of the lights in your case. Maybe there are some settings on your camera that might help. Its all about lighting and camera angles.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

If you have an SLR, a circular polarising filter will get rid of all those reflections no matter what angle you shoot at


----------



## Xraven771

Mine what ya think ?.. Sold now tho


----------



## Kyronn94

Top paint job guys! Xraven and Bruno









I have a question on the 690 II.
What is everyone's Fan arrangement around the HDD bays?

I currently have the stock LED fan as a front intake, with a P14 FLX (Noctua) on the other side of the HDD bays, with another P14 in taking from the bottom.

Is it better to have 2 bottom intakes?
I couldn't fit the second P14 in the front bottom slot, due to its circular frame, so had to mount it on the HDD bays.
Do you still use the stock LED fan?


----------



## dakU

Unfinished;


----------



## XBrunoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94;15234815*
> Top paint job guys! Xraven and Bruno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question on the 690 II.
> What is everyone's Fan arrangement around the HDD bays?
> 
> I currently have the stock LED fan as a front intake, with a P14 FLX (Noctua) on the other side of the HDD bays, with another P14 in taking from the bottom.
> 
> Is it better to have 2 bottom intakes?
> I couldn't fit the second P14 in the front bottom slot, due to its circular frame, so had to mount it on the HDD bays.
> Do you still use the stock LED fan?


Thanks









So .. I use two 120mm fans underneath the hdd bays, and in front, use the stock led fan. Probably should fit two 140mm fans, for that you should take the hdd bays, but the 140mm fans will be very tight, because in the case supports two 120mm fans.


----------



## Siwbqp27532

@dakU <3 Colour Scheme


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBrunoX;15235564*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So .. I use two 120mm fans underneath the hdd bays, and in front, use the stock led fan. Probably should fit two 140mm fans, for that you should take the hdd bays, but the 140mm fans will be very tight, because in the case supports two 120mm fans.


Sadly the case only supports 1 120mm or 1 140mm on the front.

I have tossed all of my stock fans. Running 6x Gelid Wing 12 PL green UV reactive blade, white LEDs, 1850rpm. The front intake is downvolted to 7V since every other fan is exhaust which caused it to spin faster than spec and not be silent.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU;15235380*
> Unfinished;


Anymore pics? I'm thinking about the same thing if i grab this case!


----------



## dakU

Yep.. I'm still waiting for a couple more parts.


----------



## Siwbqp27532




----------



## Siwbqp27532

Update:
Added Green Cold Cathode and cleaned up the cables.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Put some new hardware in my beat first gen 690 -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Might re-mod it. Paint it all flat black, and actually clean up and get a piece of plexi for the side panel. Wouldn't mind getting a block for my 570 and using my old 240 Swiftech loop to cool it. Rad was previously on the floor of my 690, so I would just put it back and use some automotive heater hose again for tubing.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

Did you remove the drive bay?


----------



## brandonchow

sweeet


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveMcQueen;15295080*
> Did you remove the drive bay?


The HDD cage? Yeah, I previously had a 240 rad fit there, but I've since got this H80. Honestly I only got the H80 because I was too lazy to tear down and redo my old loop.


----------



## wermad

I'm looking for pics of a 690 II w/ rads on top and/or bottom w/ fans. I'm leaning on a couple of rs240 rads but I'm not sure how much space is available for push/pull fans. Thanks and +1 for helpful posts.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15298452*
> I'm looking for pics of a 690 II w/ rads on top and/or bottom w/ fans. I'm leaning on a couple of rs240 rads but I'm not sure how much space is available for push/pull fans. Thanks and +1 for helpful posts.


no push pull on the top with out modding the case. I am going to be using a RX120 mm rad on the back(outside) an RX240 in the top(fans inside the top pannel) and an RX240 rad on the bottom. with GEILD wing 12 blue PWM fans you can do push pull on the bottom with the Rx240, but 2 of the fans will be out side the case...its a cramped case for all that gear lol.

EDIT: push pull is possible on bottom of the case with a skinny rad, but its going to be tight!


----------



## wermad

^^^Thanks, +1. I didn't know the RX240 could fit. I'm going to use some 25mm yates so they can fit inside the top panel? That would make a tight fit for the rad since its 58mm thick. I'm still leaning on two rs240s since they are cheaper than the mid-thick rads and I'm on a budget. Gonna be a challenge to cool three gpu(s) and a cpu w/ two rs240s. I was thinking of going w/ an externally mounted extreme rad (ie 2x2 or 3x3) but I'm not a huge fan of external rad mounting. Thanks for the info again


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15299162*
> ^^^Thanks, +1. I didn't know the RX240 could fit. I'm going to use some 25mm yates so they can fit inside the top panel? That would make a tight fit for the rad since its 58mm thick. I'm still leaning on two rs240s since they are cheaper than the mid-thick rads and I'm on a budget. Gonna be a challenge to cool three gpu(s) and a cpu w/ two rs240s. I was thinking of going w/ an externally mounted extreme rad (ie 2x2 or 3x3) but I'm not a huge fan of external rad mounting. Thanks for the info again


stranded 120mm fans will fit inside the top panel, thicker fans, and 140mm fans will not fit up there, so your good a RX240 will not fit the top of the case, it will hit the mobo's RAM or VRAM cooler(pending on what mobo). However a RX240(the thick one) will fit in the bottom of the case just fine. I would like to point out that you should check you PSU size. 160mm is the MAX length if you intend to use ANY 240 rad in the bottom. due to all of this I have been planning on using 1 RS240(top) 1 RX240(bottom) and 1 RX120 on the back(outside of case). As far as my research has found using those 3 rads will eliminate the need to use push pull and still get great temps. there are a few members on here that have the same set up...i'll go look for the pic now


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15298452*
> I'm looking for pics of a 690 II w/ rads on top and/or bottom w/ fans. I'm leaning on a couple of rs240 rads but I'm not sure how much space is available for push/pull fans. Thanks and +1 for helpful posts.


Opportunity knocks! Rig Pic, I choose you!




RigPic uses CAT ANUS!


It's super effective! MKHunt is paralyzed with laughter.

Note: I am 12 inside.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15299479*
> Opportunity knocks! Rig Pic, I choose you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RigPic uses CAT ANUS!
> 
> 
> It's super effective! MKHunt is paralyzed with laughter.
> 
> Note: I am 12 inside.


Damn you~!~!!~!~!~!~ I spend for ever trying to dig up the pics of your rig...only for you to post as soon as i find them LOL. ninja'd I tell you, ninja'd!!!

Anyway, his rig is EXACTLY what I plan on doing (water loop wise) with my 690...only not so green lol. I like it alot!!!.....ninja'd i tell ya!


----------



## wermad

tnx guys. Now my psu selection is becoming slim :s


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15299593*
> tnx guys. Now my psu selection is becoming slim :s


I plan to use the TX 850 from corsair it will fit with little room to spare, remeber 160mm is the magic number, not a mm more lol


----------



## MKHunt

The AX850 is insanely tight. With sleeving, I was fighting just to get the rad to line up with ANY of the screw holes on the bottom. In the end I got 3. On the plus side, I never have to worry about the PSU side of the cables coming loose! Great success!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15299646*
> The AX850 is insanely tight. With sleeving, I was fighting just to get the rad to line up with ANY of the screw holes on the bottom. In the end I got 3. On the plus side, I never have to worry about the PSU side of the cables coming loose! Great success!


lol, I can see it now" *Man vs PSU vs rad!!* _Who will win?_ next thing you hear is "Hunny, where is my hammer?" lol


----------



## wermad

I need juice for tri-sli 470s







Gonna do a bit research on a different psu selection then. There's the option to get the Lian Li psu extender but I want to avoid modding (I get carried away















)


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15300326*
> I need juice for tri-sli 470s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do a bit research on a different psu selection then. There's the option to get the Lian Li psu extender but I want to avoid modding (I get carried away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


you could always use somthing like this to get around that issue.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15298452*
> I'm looking for pics of a 690 II w/ rads on top and/or bottom w/ fans. I'm leaning on a couple of rs240 rads but I'm not sure how much space is available for push/pull fans. Thanks and +1 for helpful posts.


Here Ya go but taken a step further.

But works for me.









Later


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15300357*
> you could always use somthing like this to get around that issue.


I found a 1kw psu that fits snuggly, the only thing I don't like its got caps on the ends of the cables since its fully modular. I've sleeved a 100% modular psu before but its a real pita. I'll continue to look for options but thanks for the help guys







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing;15300359*
> Here Ya go but taken a step further.
> 
> But works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later


Lovely









Thinking of going w/ a rs240 and a RX240 and hopefully that will be enough for my cpu and gpu(s).


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15300326*
> I need juice for tri-sli 470s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do a bit research on a different psu selection then. There's the option to get the Lian Li psu extender but I want to avoid modding (I get carried away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That is very tricky. Though with tri-sli 470s I'm not sure if 2 240mm rads would quite cut it. You could mount a 360 off the back, use the precut WC holes at the top, combine with a thin 240 on top and shebam, good to go.

That would let you go crazy with the PSU as well.

The 5.25" PSU is very interesting. I've never seen one before. How does it turn on? If it can communicate with the main PSU then it could power a 470 while an 850 takes care of the other two + CPU. Stealthing it could be difficult though.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15300668*
> That is very tricky. Though with tri-sli 470s I'm not sure if 2 240mm rads would quite cut it. You could mount a 360 off the back, use the precut WC holes at the top, combine with a thin 240 on top and shebam, good to go.
> 
> That would let you go crazy with the PSU as well.
> 
> The 5.25" PSU is very interesting. I've never seen one before. How does it turn on? If it can communicate with the main PSU then it could power a 470 while an 850 takes care of the other two + CPU. Stealthing it could be difficult though.


I've seen those "stealth" psu for providing extra juice to the gpu(s). I ran a RX360 and tri 470s before and my temps were respectable, ~-55-60c @ 100% load oc to 860. If I need more rad power I'll add an rx120 or go all out and get a Phobya 3x3 rad and hang on the side







. I still yet to buy the case but I really digging the 690 II nv ed, I can spend a bit more and get the hafx but I want to try something smaller this time.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15300712*
> I really digging the 690 II nv ed, I can spend a bit more and get the hafx but I want to try something smaller this time.


Sir, you are an enabler. Have you considered adding tinted acrylic to your shopping list?



It can look rather... nice.


----------



## wermad

^^^Very nice









for your rear mounted rx120, do the port holes line up w/ the cut-out holes from case when attached to the oem rear fan mounting?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15301043*
> ^^^Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for your rear mounted rx120, do the port holes line up w/ the cut-out holes from case when attached to the oem rear fan mounting?


Sadly, no. I had to do some creative dremeling and filing. The end result looked like a surprised and extremely sad face. The effect was only enhanced because I completely removed the rear grille and the raised portion around it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15301081*
> Sadly, no. I had to do some creative dremeling and filing. The end result looked like a surprised and extremely sad face. The effect was only enhanced because I completely removed the rear grille and the raised portion around it.


Thanks for the headsup. I'm just trying to stay away from modding as its addicting









EK has a 240 rad that is 47mm thick as opposed to the rx240's 58.5mm. Would this fit at the top? I'm trying to squeeze as much rad as possible for these 470s







Also, Magicool has a 45mm thick 240 rad which would be a bit more promising









Thanks for the help guys! I'm really siding on the nv ed














:band:


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15301450*
> Thanks for the headsup. I'm just trying to stay away from modding as its addicting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK has a 240 rad that is 47mm thick as opposed to the rx240's 58.5mm. Would this fit at the top? I'm trying to squeeze as much rad as possible for these 470s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Magicool has a 45mm thick 240 rad which would be a bit more promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I'm really siding on the nv ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :band:


Ehhhh it depends on the motherboard and if it has any features you would want to use on the top 1.2cm. The RS240 IIRC, is 35mm thick and it comes almost exactly up to the ende of my board. The board could definitely fit behind it if it protruded more, but any fan headers would be rendered useless and RAM could be difficult to remove/replace.

Here's a pic I took for you showing a nearly perfect view of how close the board lines-up with the edge of the rad. You would have to mount the EK rad after installing the board to get things secure.



R.I.P. 2600k. Not past the grieving stage yet :/


----------



## wermad

^^^Sad to see your cpu died. Oc suicide run?

Thanks for the info. I'm going to give it a serious thought about this case since I won't have much rad to cool three 470s







. I really hate going external and if I were to go, then it would be an extreme rad like the Phobya/Magicool Nova 1080:


----------



## MKHunt

Nah, sheer stupidity killed it. Unwittingly unplugged my pump while messing with fans.

Cooling performance of a rad is also dependent upon the fans. I run 1850rpm Gelids on my rads and they power through the RS240 and dissipate quite a bit of heat. At full load and full overclock (1.52V 5.4GHz) I was drawing about 980 watts from the wall and never went above 51C with the case doors closed and no intake fan and an ambient of 23C. All my fans are set to exhaust. With the case door open, that number dropped to 47C. *(All temperature values except ambient were read with CoreTemp and Afterburner)

I would expect that with the same setup you could probably get away with three 470s and still be below 70C, but don't quote me on that. But then the power supply thing comes in.

Internal WC takes a ton of room









ETA: Funny story. I bought the case before I even knew what PSU and graphics cards I would have in it. When I suddenly decided that I "needed" a 590 I was in a rad crisis like the dilemma you're facing now.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15302048*
> Nah, sheer stupidity killed it. Unwittingly unplugged my pump while messing with fans.
> 
> Cooling performance of a rad is also dependent upon the fans. I run 1850rpm Gelids on my rads and they power through the RS240 and dissipate quite a bit of heat. At full load and full overclock (1.52V 5.4GHz) I was drawing about 980 watts from the wall and never went above 51C with the case doors closed and no intake fan and an ambient of 23C. All my fans are set to exhaust. With the case door open, that number dropped to 47C. *(All temperature values except ambient were read with CoreTemp and Afterburner)
> 
> I would expect that with the same setup you could probably get away with three 470s and still be below 70C, but don't quote me on that. But then the power supply thing comes in.
> 
> Internal WC takes a ton of room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Funny story. I bought the case before I even knew what PSU and graphics cards I would have in it. When I suddenly decided that I "needed" a 590 I was in a rad crisis like the dilemma you're facing now.


I got two RX480s inside my 800D









I'm a bit worried to invest and the cards are no better than the stock coolers. As I mentioned before, I had a setup w/ one RX360 with decent temps. So I still have hopes it will work. I'll sleep on it since I really like the 690 II nv ed. For the loop, I have a ton of primochill clear tube and I just received Mayhems uv green dye today. Would go perfect with the Nvidia theme on this case


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## moowey

Good News people the H100 will fit in the top with push pull (well mine anyway)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;15308273*
> Good News people the H100 will fit in the top with push pull (well mine anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


It all depends on the mobo. more importantly the placement/size of the heat sinks on the mobo and the placement of the RAM dimm's. Glad to hear your's fit! Its also worth noting that the H100 has a somewhat small 240 rad in comparison to the rads people use in custom water loops.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey;15308273*
> Good News people the H100 will fit in the top with push pull (well mine anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


So just need to remove the top original fans so H100 can fit?


----------



## Recipe7

I believe he placed the pull fans inside the plastic "bunker" of the top of the case.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;15319566*
> I believe he placed the pull fans inside the plastic "bunker" of the top of the case.


In the original CM 690 this doesn't work with my HW (sig rig), the fans won't fit around the RAM or heatsinks, from info I have it is very HW specific regardless of case version.


----------



## gumbie

Hey guys, can someone measure this distance with the bottom HDD trays removed?

+rep to whom ever does it


----------



## gumbie

Anyone? Really need this measurement as its a deciding factor for this case


----------



## ticallista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie;15338442*
> Hey guys, can someone measure this distance with the bottom HDD trays removed?
> 
> +rep to whom ever does it


Pointer to pointer = 16.5cm
Entire HD cage = 24.5cm


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie;15338442*
> Hey guys, can someone measure this distance with the bottom HDD trays removed?


It's around 162mm that's a rough mesurement though...


----------



## gumbie

Okay thanks guys, guess I'll have to remove the whole hdd cage. +Rep for you two!


----------



## mikupoiss

Might tell us, what you're up to?


----------



## gumbie

Well, How about we just say I'll take a happy snap once i get my case tomorrow


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie;15339655*
> Well, How about we just say I'll take a happy snap once i get my case tomorrow


Such a tease!


----------



## Blizlake

Is the beauty (aka cm690 II) able to hold 2x 120/140mm in the front (with some light modding maybe)? Considering on building a third rig (got ATX and mATX atm and my bro is whining about some promise I made a while ago about selling my gaming pc...) and I already have dozens of ideas for a small modding project


----------



## dhjj

@Blizlake:

Yes, the bottom of the front can hold 2x120mm fans, with modding. I say this because I did it, but I do not think that what I did would classify as light modding. This is a picture from my build log as to what the front of my case looks like:


----------



## Infrabasse

Sir, that looks awesome


----------



## dhjj

Thank you


----------



## Blizlake

Damn man that one looks sweet! Def gonna buy one now









I was actually thinking about making a similar mount for the front fans, just wanted to check that fitting two 120mm is actually possible before I order anything. Making the mount shouldnt be a problem as I have access to a decent workshop with dremels and welding gear and all that stuff.

Cheers, +rep for help & [email protected] case








(btw I aint actually a new member, been reading OCN for ages but never bothered to register for reasons unknown)


----------



## JackLHP

JackLHP

CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## mikupoiss

I'd like to see a pic of the other side (where you're cables are)


----------



## warrior420

Hey guys, I have an OG CM690 that I'll be retiring.







PM me if you interested in it. Full with fans and I have the windowed Cooler master case door too. Will let it go cheap to you club members, you all have helped me great on it.


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

I have the original cm 690. Looking at putting a 240 Rad up top. Then I want to take out the bottom HDD cage completely and move them to a device bay with the FP55.

The question is where is the best spot to internally mount an additional 120 or 240 rad for CPU+GPU cooling?


----------



## warrior420

for a 120mm... ive put 2 in mine. see pic. For a 240mm, its pretty much a no-go unless you mod the top grill.

here is a pic with 2 120mm rads. And it worked GREAT btw.... (I am also selling these rads too...)
















My lights change colors... lol.


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

I have no problem doing to top grill mod (haven't used the dremel since I made my acrylic window over a year ago. After removing the hdd cage I am hoping I will have plenty of room for the extra rad and other loop needs


----------



## gumbie

You can finally add me to the club guys!

Excuse that bad quality photo, I'll try take a few better ones using the missus camera









Just about to fill it up for the first time!



All leak tested and running


----------



## Jeffie

Excuse me for my bad English. But want to show you my 690. Building a H100 in my CM690 II Advanced now. What I have seen its that a lot of people places it on the ground. But I need the hard drive space. So build it in the top of the case.

---top---
Fan
---Case ---
Radiator


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,

New to overclock.net and first-time builder (and first-time to watercooling) here.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Really thinking about selling my 600T for one of these, probably gonna throw it on criagslist.


----------



## SunSonik

*topet2k12001*, amazing! Good photo.
Very clean and beauty! I like this one


----------



## ieatchairs

I'm in the process of modding, but I have the Nvidia Edition. Not sure what category that qualifies me for lol. Anyway, here's my build thread.


----------



## jedi304

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*


Hi Friends,

New to overclock.net and first-time builder (and first-time to watercooling) here.










Sweet rig! Very clean!


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SunSonik*


*topet2k12001*, amazing! Good photo.
Very clean and beauty! I like this one











Quote:



Originally Posted by *jedi304*


Sweet rig! Very clean!


Thanks, friends.







As for the photos, those were taken with just with a regular point-and-shoot camera. Just used a tripod and avoided the usage of the flash.


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001;15385330*
> Thanks, friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the photos, those were taken with just with a regular point-and-shoot camera. Just used a tripod and avoided the usage of the flash.


heh, i did the same on my photo shoot. I have a Canon PowerShot SD750 and a mini GorillaPod tripod. I turned the flash off too. I also set a 2 second timer so the camera wouldnt move when i pressed the button to take the picture.

my thread is in my sig


----------



## Triple7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffie;15368850*
> Excuse me for my bad English. But want to show you my 690. Building a H100 in my CM690 II Advanced now. What I have seen its that a lot of people places it on the ground. But I need the hard drive space. So build it in the top of the case.
> 
> ---top---
> Fan
> ---Case ---
> Radiator


Thanks for posting this. I want to get an h100 but dont really want to mount it in the bottom. Your post opened my eyes lol. Is there enough room for a push/pull setup like that?

Here's my case. I just got it all put together yesterday. Its the 692 Nvidia Edition. Freakinnnnn sexxyyy







Im thinking about getting an external dvd drive because the internal kills some of its aesthetics.


----------



## axipher

You can add me to the club as well.

Bottom mounted H100 with Shrouds, no case mods yet but I might to a little blue accent painting done.

Pictures:

Overall View









H100 installation









CPU close-up


----------



## FedeVi

Nice rig, what temps you get from the 6870?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi;15395890*
> Nice rig, what temps you get from the 6870?


Oc'ed to 1000/1100 @ stock 1.175 V

With the fans on Lowest setting per my fan controller:

Idle: 33 C
Load: 62 C

With the fans on max:

Idle: 31 C
Load: 52 C

I highly recommend that cooler to anyone looking for an aftermarket solution for reference cards. And it's a Sapphire Reference 6870 FYI purchased on launch day, it's still going strong.


----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## FedeVi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SailRabbit;15405239*
> -cut-


That is certainly not a corsair A70







, nice cable management btw.


----------



## Frank33

Ok, i've browsed a little but there is so many pages that it would take me weeks to find out so here it is, I own a cm690 and i wanted to know if any of you have managed to put a fan onto the backplate where the CPU is, there is a mesh on the side case so im pretty sure it's there for a reason. The problem is that i live in brasil and we are somewhat limited in some area ie: fans.

So what type of fan do i use? a regular one dont seem to fit due to the thickness, can i find like slim ones or something that would fit between the MBbackplate and the side case pannel??

thks in advance


----------



## Blizlake

@Frank33
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2978
that one is actually made for the purpose, but any similar fan will do just fine.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank33;15406009*
> Ok, i've browsed a little but there is so many pages that it would take me weeks to find out so here it is, I own a cm690 and i wanted to know if any of you have managed to put a fan onto the backplate where the CPU is, there is a mesh on the side case so im pretty sure it's there for a reason. The problem is that i live in brasil and we are somewhat limited in some area ie: fans.
> 
> So what type of fan do i use? a regular one dont seem to fit due to the thickness, can i find like slim ones or something that would fit between the MBbackplate and the side case pannel??
> 
> thks in advance


Any 80 x 80 x 15 fan will fit that spot


----------



## SailRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi;15406007*
> That is certainly not a corsair A70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , nice cable management btw.


Yes i must update my Sig...

Thanks


----------



## Semyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank33;15406009*
> Ok, i've browsed a little but there is so many pages that it would take me weeks to find out so here it is, I own a cm690 and i wanted to know if any of you have managed to put a fan onto the backplate where the CPU is, there is a mesh on the side case so im pretty sure it's there for a reason. The problem is that i live in brasil and we are somewhat limited in some area ie: fans.
> 
> So what type of fan do i use? a regular one dont seem to fit due to the thickness, can i find like slim ones or something that would fit between the MBbackplate and the side case pannel??
> 
> thks in advance


It needs to be 15mm but honestly, don't bother. You would be lucky to see a 2° drop.


----------



## ScribeOne




----------



## Duski

just out of curiosity, does it matter on what type of paint to use on painting the case? at work we use alot of rustoleum products, and seen someone else use it previously but just wanted to confirm basically if it matters or just based on preference or finances?


----------



## mikupoiss

I have a bit of a different question.

Since I don't use my external HDD dock... I'm thinking of using the space for mounting my card reader in there. Of course I'm going to do some cutting and stuff. Especially considering I want to keep the lid. Some hinghes? Rails?
It's still a planning phase. I' thinking of also covering my optical drive with the stock mesh piece also.
To get that "sleeper" look.

Tips? Examples? Anyone?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;15476164*
> I have a bit of a different question.
> 
> Since I don't use my external HDD dock... I'm thinking of using the space for mounting my card reader in there. Of course I'm going to do some cutting and stuff. Especially considering I want to keep the lid. Some hinghes? Rails?
> It's still a planning phase. I' thinking of also covering my optical drive with the stock mesh piece also.
> To get that "sleeper" look.
> 
> Tips? Examples? Anyone?


The card reader will be very very tight if you can make it work. The sloped area will be the part that would kill it. It's thick enough for a 3.5" reader, but you would have to completely remove inner tray area I believe.

Also, blurp 

Optical drive and res are behind that. Scotch M1014 or w/e the clear modders tape is slapped on the front of the tray with the drive fascia removed. I think the M1014 is actually a Benelli shotgun used by the US military, so don't use that code.

One downside is that from a full-frontal view you can see it some outlines, though at a glance it appears to fully conceal it (minus the lack of light coming through the mesh)


----------



## Duski

MKHunt question for you man, im at work and cant think of it at the current moment, but on your case you have the lime green trimming is that something you took off and painted or is a mod i could do as well? or specialized way your particular case came?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski;15477345*
> MKHunt question for you man, im at work and cant think of it at the current moment, but on your case you have the lime green trimming is that something you took off and painted or is a mod i could do as well? or specialized way your particular case came?


Nvidia edition. Has the green trim, nvidia logo on the front as opposed to CM, green 140mm fan in front, and the nvidia claw as a sidepanel window with green plastic. HDD trays are also the same green.

I have replaced the green acrylic window with tinted acrylic, and replaced the 140mm fan (not even the same green as the case) with a white LED/green blade fan.

I think the nvidia edition is ~$10 more at most retailers.


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15477518*
> Nvidia edition. Has the green trim, nvidia logo on the front as opposed to CM, green 140mm fan in front, and the nvidia claw as a sidepanel window with green plastic. HDD trays are also the same green.
> 
> I have replaced the green acrylic window with tinted acrylic, and replaced the 140mm fan (not even the same green as the case) with a white LED/green blade fan.
> 
> I think the nvidia edition is ~$10 more at most retailers.


gotcha, appreciate the insight, i already have the standard all black case at home, but hadn't really looked that closely if i could mod that piece or not, would like to have it blue to go with the scheme in my mind. i plan on eventually posting my pc soon just waiting til i have some other stuff done with it, i am working on how i want to setup my color scheme for the case, inside already done, just waiting on the outside of it to be content. the pictures i have currently is messed up since one of the fans i was sent was red instead of the blue i requested, just finally got the last blue one in last night.. and haven't had the time to install it.
I have all my stuff for my window mod, but i don't want standard square with rounded corners etc, so contemplating how i want to design it since i have one shot at it lol.. i could use what i do have to show i have the case due to being in this forum just want to show finished instead or more or less stock.


----------



## MKHunt

You can pop the trim pieces off if you want to paint them. Just use a flathead screwdriver and undo the clips on the inside of the fascia. Just look on the back side of the top/front pieces and you should be able to see the tabs. Just look for the chrome of the trim.


----------



## Duski

nice i will have to take a look tonight when i open up my case to replace the 140mm fan..appreciate it none the less, thoughts usually come to my mind while im at work so always nice to be able to ask.


----------



## Duski

Pc turned off

Power is on

Front view, side is off a little bit, prob would of looked better if on, but tis life.

Bit of wire management, needs work, would like to sleeve the wires and make look better just time and money, along with practice.

quick look of where it sits

Got all my stuff for window mod, just not sure how i want to design it yet, dont want standard square with rounded corners.. also got color scheme for paint job just need the supplies and time... been looking into full WC just waiting for that though.
Been also thinkin of different fans, instead of the 5-140mm yate loons, might go with a black casing and blue or white fin, then run blue lighting.

need these pics for club right?


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15477042*
> The card reader will be very very tight if you can make it work. The sloped area will be the part that would kill it. It's thick enough for a 3.5" reader, but you would have to completely remove inner tray area I believe.
> 
> Also, blurp Optical drive and res are behind that. Scotch M1014 or w/e the clear modders tape is slapped on the front of the tray with the drive fascia removed.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Just to clarify - I'm willing to cut out the sloping part if necessary. I'm somewhat good in theory but I usually need some examples shown to get the machine moving [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> I'm sure it must have some err... expansion potential in terms of changing the reader if needed. But that's just a sidenotel, not a must.
> 
> Could you post some pics of the optical drive with tray open?


----------



## dusters16

Hey if you want, you can put 2x120mm fans in the inside of the top plastic piece. Thru will screw onto the top of the frame.140mm won't fit with it unmodded.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## pierro26

Hello. I would now if the Thermalright Archon fit in the CM690 II Advanced and if it's possible to put 2 fan on the top or the archon will touch them ?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pierro26;15497525*
> Hello. I would now if the Thermalright Archon fit in the CM690 II Advanced and if it's possible to put 2 fan on the top or the archon will touch them ?


the cooler will fit, however there is no reason to use a fan in the upper section of the side pannle unless you have a stock style cooler that blow's down at the fan


----------



## gumbie

Here's a sneak peak of a little mod I'm working on











And yes, That is an RX360


----------



## sasikanth8

Is there a possible way to move the PSU to front in 690II advanced?


----------



## Semyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasikanth8;15507101*
> Is there a possible way to move the PSU to front in 690II advanced?


anything is possible with a dremel and/or duct tape and/or WD40.


----------



## sasikanth8

I mean without cutting or drilling the case.
removing hard disk bay and placing the psu there is it possible


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasikanth8;15507241*
> I mean without cutting or drilling the case.
> removing hard disk bay and placing the psu there is it possible


It wouldn't be practical. Firs of you need somehow to get power cable to the psu and that big hole in back of your case would look odd.
I'm curious but why you need psu in front of case?

Sent using force mind trick from my SGS


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie;15506903*
> Here's a sneak peak of a little mod I'm working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, That is an RX360


My case.......what have you done to my case?!!!!









Looks to be an interesting mod and will look forward to seeing the final product and I guess you'll be using external opticial drive(s) unless you'll be mounting them sideways through the side panel.


----------



## Rops84

I want in the club!!

I have CM 690 II Advanced Nvidia Edition

Will post pictures in a few days(or weeks;depends when parts come here) when i finis with watercooling!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15509160*
> I want in the club!!
> 
> I have CM 690 II Advanced Nvidia Edition
> 
> Will post pictures in a few days(or weeks;depends when parts come here) when i finis with watercooling!


Nice! Looking forward to seeing it and as a member a pre welcome to the club.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


My case.......what have you done to my case?!!!!
















Looks to be an interesting mod and will look forward to seeing the final product and I guess you'll be using external opticial drive(s) unless you'll be mounting them sideways through the side panel.










You guessed correctly with the external optical drives


----------



## sasikanth8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


It wouldn't be practical. Firs of you need somehow to get power cable to the psu and that big hole in back of your case would look odd. 
I'm curious but why you need psu in front of case?

Sent using force mind trick from my SGS


I want to do little mod to turn the mobo orientation so that the hot air goes up and cool air is taken from bottom.
Now the psu must be moved to some other place to add bottom fans.
How should i be able to do this?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasikanth8;15515882*
> I want to do little mod to turn the mobo orientation so that the hot air goes up and cool air is taken from bottom.
> Now the psu must be moved to some other place to add bottom fans.
> How should i be able to do this?


It would be better to buy a case like the SilverStone Raven or Fortress FT02. but if modding is what you want to do, I would suggest getting a dead mobo for mock up. You will pretty much be re-engineering the case from the ground up. My biggest concern would be that the CM690II dose not seem to be big enough to support twisting anything but a mini ATX mobo sideways without cutting into the 5.25 bays and relocating them elsewhere.
You might toy with modding the case so that the fround is the bottom, making the top pannel the front.


----------



## sasikanth8

^ thanks for clear up


----------



## narwhal




----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasikanth8;15515882*
> I want to do little mod to turn the mobo orientation so that the hot air goes up and cool air is taken from bottom.
> Now the psu must be moved to some other place to add bottom fans.
> How should i be able to do this?


I might not understand you but I guess you want to put fan in place where you put PSU to blow air upwards. In that case. you could use some bigger zipties and ziptie PSU under the hdd cage (in case that you don't need more than 2 drives you can remove the bottom cage) than again you can put fan in there or just with some strong velcro stick it to the rear panel. I think there should be enough room.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasikanth8;15517672*
> ^ thanks for clear up


np. if you do give this mod a go, you gattta post pics lol It would be pretty slick!


----------



## sasikanth8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


I might not understand you but I guess you want to put fan in place where you put PSU to blow air upwards. In that case. you could use some bigger zipties and ziptie PSU under the hdd cage (in case that you don't need more than 2 drives you can remove the bottom cage) than again you can put fan in there or just with some strong velcro stick it to the rear panel. I think there should be enough room.


Thats what i am trying to do.

Mathematically it is possible.
Can someone confirm the possibility of placement of PSU under the HDD bay?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasikanth8;15520945*
> Thats what i am trying to do.
> 
> Mathematically it is possible.
> Can someone confirm the possibility of placement of PSU under the HDD bay?


The PSU will fit. New mounting holes will need to be drilled, and you'll need to cut a new access port for the power cable to reach the PSU. but There is space there


----------



## eltocliousus

Just got mine with my new budget build, bought a few fans too, here's what I have in mind:










Blue = In-take.
Red = Exhaust.
Yellow = H60 radiator.

What do you guys think? I've also umm'd and ahh'd about the radiator being intake and having the top fans suck the warm air straight back out, not quite sold on it though.
And I do prefer the PSU mounted fan up, just preference.

I have a single 6870 in reference (which is why I thought of having the extra fan on the HDD bay) but again I'm not quite sold, it's a bit of an eyesore when looking inside and I have a personal hate of a bottom mounted intake fan.
And I'm not quite certain about the two fans in the optical drive bay aswell, my thinking was having two intakes up there will bring in faster air (these are all basic 50 CFMish fans) for the radiator.

Thanks!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eltocliousus*


Just got mine with my new budget build, bought a few fans too, here's what I have in mind:










Blue = In-take.
Red = Exhaust.
Yellow = H60 radiator.

What do you guys think? I've also umm'd and ahh'd about the radiator being intake and having the top fans suck the warm air straight back out, not quite sold on it though.
And I do prefer the PSU mounted fan up, just preference.

I have a single 6870 in reference (which is why I thought of having the extra fan on the HDD bay) but again I'm not quite sold, it's a bit of an eyesore when looking inside and I have a personal hate of a bottom mounted intake fan.
And I'm not quite certain about the two fans in the optical drive bay aswell, my thinking was having two intakes up there will bring in faster air (these are all basic 50 CFMish fans) for the radiator.

Thanks!


 Looks good. However, with top intake you will see little benifit from the fans in the 5.25 bays. The top exhaust will remove any cool air they provide befor they can cool anything. 
What I would try is putting the top as exhaust, having two side intake fans(upper and lower) and move the rear most fan on the HXX cooler to the outside the case.


----------



## eltocliousus

That's not a bad idea, although I can't use the side fans unfortunately, the cheapy fan controllers I bought a while back are 3.5" so in order to get to them I need to open the case up, and unclipping the fans every night and morning is a bit of a pain, no money to spring for a decent fan controller yet!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eltocliousus*


That's not a bad idea, although I can't use the side fans unfortunately, the cheapy fan controllers I bought a while back are 3.5" so in order to get to them I need to open the case up, and unclipping the fans every night and morning is a bit of a pain, no money to spring for a decent fan controller yet!


 I have yet another idea for you. place the rear most fan for the HXX cooler outside the case with the Cooler and forward intake fan on the in side of the case. Nix the 5.25 bay fans and flip your top fans from exhaust to intake. That would provide cool air to your Cooler.
Or you could nix the 5.25 bay fans, keep your top fans as exhaust and turn your cooler fans around and use them as an intake, so your rad will have cool air running over it.


----------



## gumbie

Here's a little update of my build! New PSU and second GTX 570 will arrive tomorrow, Along with a few more fittings







Then she will be all good to go!


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie;15529204*
> Here's a little update of my build! New PSU and second GTX 570 will arrive tomorrow, Along with a few more fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she will be all good to go!


I'm really liking it Gumbie, where are your HDDs going to go? And the optical drive? That's if you plan on using one


----------



## athlon 64

i recently bought a new GPU (gtx470 SOC) just for bf3 xd, and i re-arranged my desk a bit, i also now keep my case opened 24/7 because it"s the only way to keep pc cool and quiet, i have only one intake fan to cool my hdd"s ,if i"m not in the club allredy add me


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal;15529439*
> I'm really liking it Gumbie, where are your HDDs going to go? And the optical drive? That's if you plan on using one


My HDD is actually sitting behind the radiator and I'll be using an external optical drive when I need it


----------



## gumbie

Here's a little update of how it's looking at the moment, I might tidy it up a bit more though!



Sorry for the bad quality pic :\\


----------



## dusters16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *athlon 64*


i recently bought a new GPU (gtx470 SOC) just for bf3 xd, and i re-arranged my desk a bit, i also now keep my case opened 24/7 because it"s the only way to keep pc cool and quiet, i have only one intake fan to cool my hdd"s ,if i"m not in the club allredy add me


Hey what mouse pad do you have and does it get the little black spots on it after using your mouse a lot?

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## matti2

Is it possible to change my intel stock cooler (on i7 2600k) to cm 212 plus (or some better than stock cooler) without taking off
mobo?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2;15546555*
> Is it possible to change my intel stock cooler (on i7 2600k) to cm 212 plus (or some better than stock cooler) without taking off
> mobo?


depends on your mobo. The CM690II has a cutout to do so. However some motherboards have the CPU socket in the wrong place. Easy way to see is to remove the back pannel and look at the back plate of the motherboard.


----------



## Cyclonic

How to remove the top of CM690 II do i need to remove both side panels and the front first? Tried removing it but did not want to use to much force. Is there an easy way to remove it?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic;15547351*
> How to remove the top of CM690 II do i need to remove both side panels and the front first? Tried removing it but did not want to use to much force. Is there an easy way to remove it?


Remove both side pannels, and I like to pull off the front pannel aswell. At the top of the case, there are little clips you have to move, they are plastic so dont break them. there are there on each side if memory serve's. good luck!


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16;15544210*
> Hey what mouse pad do you have and does it get the little black spots on it after using your mouse a lot?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


razer mantis, no it doesn"t it is also useless like every other expensive "gaming" mouse pad, or mouse or keyboard, i only have it because it"s like a little carpet for my hand


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15547428*
> Remove both side pannels, and I like to pull off the front pannel aswell. At the top of the case, there are little clips you have to move, they are plastic so dont break them. there are there on each side if memory serve's. good luck!


thats correct there are 3 clips per side, so 6 clips total, same places on each side, 1 in front, middle and back going along the inside top part of the case, a little pain til you know where they are, but cake after that.


----------



## ramkatral

New owner of a 690II... Here are some quick cell pics, better ones to follow as soon as I can find my dang camera. And before anyone says anything about it, the 8-pin cable was not long enough to run behind the tray, and yes I have an extension on order.









View attachment 237125


View attachment 237126


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral;15549098*
> New owner of a 690II... Here are some quick cell pics, better ones to follow as soon as I can find my dang camera. And before anyone says anything about it, the 8-pin cable was not long enough to run behind the tray, *and yes I have an extension on order.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237125
> 
> 
> View attachment 237126










 Yeah you better have otherwise it won't meet the nickt1862 seal of approval.







j/k

Seriously it's a great looking rig!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral;15549098*
> New owner of a 690II... Here are some quick cell pics, better ones to follow as soon as I can find my dang camera. And before anyone says anything about it, the 8-pin cable was not long enough to run behind the tray, and yes I have an extension on order.


Sweet! we have another member! What did you think about building with the case? I am a 690II fanboi myself lol. best case on the market IMO


----------



## ramkatral

Lmao, after coming from an old Thermaltake Soprano, this thing was like... sex in a box. I've become pretty proficient at cable management in a case with no built in management. Now that I have one designed FOR cable management, I sat at the table and stared at it because I realized it took no fore thought or effort. Not to mention I was finally able to mount my rad internally for the first time... ever... and the case is the same size as my old. That is a HUGE +++. I will honestly say when I first pulled it out of the box, I was like "Ahh crap it's the same size. Gonna be cramped again." However, I beheld in wide eyed wonderment at the seemingly cavernous area inside. Nothing is a tight fit and I still have room to do more stuff. I can say I am EXTREMELY satisfied with my purchase. Even my wife (Who hates computers) said it actually looks sexy now. lol. Once I get the extension for the 8-pin in, I'm gonna redo the cables in the back because I can see a few peeking through the holes. I can't stand a cable showing.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Remove both side pannels, and I like to pull off the front pannel aswell. At the top of the case, there are little clips you have to move, they are plastic so dont break them. there are there on each side if memory serve's. good luck!


U have to pull the front panel off...it has plastic holders that hold the top part.

And u have 3 pairs of plastic holders that u need to push with ur fingers.
They r located 2 in front, middle and back. Start from the back ones and be gentle with it. Push them away from the middle of the case at the same time.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral;15549098*
> New owner of a 690II... Here are some quick cell pics, better ones to follow as soon as I can find my dang camera. And before anyone says anything about it, the 8-pin cable was not long enough to run behind the tray, and yes I have an extension on order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237125
> 
> 
> View attachment 237126


How thick is ur RAD?
No way to mount it at the top?


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rops84*


How thick is ur RAD?
No way to mount it at the top?


It's the RS240, so yea it probably would have fit, but I would have had to installed the fans externally and take out the top grill. I just didn't want that. I like having everything completely internal for a change. Plus, I'm upgrading to a thicker rad to go in place of the bottom mounted one. When I get around to buying a more modern GPU and waterblock for it, then I'll probably add something like a secondary radiator up top... Probably one of those thin Black Ices. I got positive case pressure, and the radiator fans pushing/exhausting. With that and the front case fan blowing in air directly on top of the fans, it should be getting just as good of performance. I take the side panel off and a puff of cold air comes out on me, so it's doing pretty good.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramkatral*


It's the RS240, so yea it probably would have fit, but I would have had to installed the fans externally and take out the top grill. I just didn't want that. I like having everything completely internal for a change. Plus, I'm upgrading to a thicker rad to go in place of the bottom mounted one. When I get around to buying a more modern GPU and waterblock for it, then I'll probably add something like a secondary radiator up top... Probably one of those thin Black Ices. I got positive case pressure, and the radiator fans pushing/exhausting. With that and the front case fan blowing in air directly on top of the fans, it should be getting just as good of performance. I take the side panel off and a puff of cold air comes out on me, so it's doing pretty good.


25mm Thick fans should fit between the top grill and the case chassis


----------



## ramkatral

What kinda temp differences would I see between a bottom mount vs. top mount? Is it worth moving around at this point?

I'm guessing it's because this case has much better all around cooling, but I just clocked my first stable 4.0!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral;15550862*
> What kinda temp differences would I see between a bottom mount vs. top mount? Is it worth moving around at this point?
> 
> I'm guessing it's because this case has much better all around cooling, but I just clocked my first stable 4.0!


your temps will be better if the fans on the rad are intake. If you move your rad to the top and use the fans as exhaust your temps will rise a few c. If I where you I would just leave it on the bottom. Later you can pick up an RX240 rad for the floor of the case, and use the RS240 in the top
Nice job on the clocks, What temps did you get?


----------



## ramkatral

Coretemp showed a max of 54C over the course of about a 15 minute burn on Prime95. Before I moved to this case, I was breaking 60C on these settings and it would BSOD me after about 5 minutes. I'm pretty impressed with the difference. The 940 seems to be a struggle once you get up in the 4 Ghz area. I should pick me up a cheap 955. I see people run them well over 4 all day long.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramkatral*


Coretemp showed a max of 54C over the course of about a 15 minute burn on Prime95. Before I moved to this case, I was breaking 60C on these settings and it would BSOD me after about 5 minutes. I'm pretty impressed with the difference. The 940 seems to be a struggle once you get up in the 4 Ghz area. I should pick me up a cheap 955. I see people run them well over 4 all day long.


 The 955's are a beast! I can hit 3.9 24/7 stable with my current set up. I have my eye on the 960t. Its a hoss at one hell of a bargin. 95w TDP so temps will be sweet! the best part is its a Black Edition Thuban 4 core with core's 5 and 6 locked down. They unlock alot and people report hitting 3.8-4.0 with ease across all 6 core's! all for only 125 bucks!


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramkatral*


It's the RS240, so yea it probably would have fit, but I would have had to installed the fans externally and take out the top grill. I just didn't want that. I like having everything completely internal for a change. Plus, I'm upgrading to a thicker rad to go in place of the bottom mounted one. When I get around to buying a more modern GPU and waterblock for it, then I'll probably add something like a secondary radiator up top... Probably one of those thin Black Ices. I got positive case pressure, and the radiator fans pushing/exhausting. With that and the front case fan blowing in air directly on top of the fans, it should be getting just as good of performance. I take the side panel off and a puff of cold air comes out on me, so it's doing pretty good.


U can fit 120 mm fans under the top cover... hell i managed to install one 140 mm and one 120 mm fan under it!
so that way u can still have pull fans on ur rad...
just a thought...
and btw love ur case! nice colors and placment of the pump.


----------



## Duski

ive read sooo many pages on this forum just for ideas and i like to read this one and one for my i5 cpu, i generally tend to read more then post but where im heading with on this one is if anyone can give me an idea on the WC setup, ive seen alot of general pictures and people talk about them. I am currently running the H60 in which is basic but would like to get into running a RAD with pump etc, do these come with kits for a complete setup or is everything seperate? and where in general is good site for these? Ive purchased 90% of my system off tigerdirect and as far as WC they just have the H series. would like to go with a good RAD setup


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duski*


ive read sooo many pages on this forum just for ideas and i like to read this one and one for my i5 cpu, i generally tend to read more then post but where im heading with on this one is if anyone can give me an idea on the WC setup, ive seen alot of general pictures and people talk about them. I am currently running the H60 in which is basic but would like to get into running a RAD with pump etc, do these come with kits for a complete setup or is everything seperate? and where in general is good site for these? Ive purchased 90% of my system off tigerdirect and as far as WC they just have the H series. would like to go with a good RAD setup


You sould go to the Water Cooling thread for this, then come back with how to get whatever you plan to buy into this case!

EDIT: Sorry, that sounded a little blunt when I read it back. You'll get tons more info over on the WC thread and it helps keep this thread just about the CM 690, as you said there is soooo many pages, best to keep it to the subject matter!


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;15555984*
> You sould go to the Water Cooling thread for this, then come back with how to get whatever you plan to buy into this case!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, that sounded a little blunt when I read it back. You'll get tons more info over on the WC thread and it helps keep this thread just about the CM 690, as you said there is soooo many pages, best to keep it to the subject matter!


Nah its understandable, just figured i would ask the guys with the similar case so i knew what would fit etc, i know the WC forum is the idea place to look but just know alot of people run WC with this case. figured might get best of both worlds lol.


----------



## ramkatral

Well firstly, the H60 HAS a rad. It's a crappy aluminum 120 rad, but hey, it is what it is. Most basic kits will fit in this case. I could stuff a thicker RX series 240 rad in the bottom and top mount this RS series 240 rad and still have enough room to move. Some people don't like em, but I've always had good luck with Performance-PCs for all my water cooling stuff. Then there's always frozenCPU and sidewinder. I wouldn't concern myself with whether it'll fit in the 690II... it will.


----------



## Duski

greatly appreciate the insight, i will look into those pages for sure, and realize the H60 does have one, just yeah its crap in comparison, just plan on going full WC in this case, since i enjoy it alot and plan on full mods etc.


----------



## Rops84

My build!

Pics below!! Hope u like it!

Added 2 140 mm fans (Silent eagle 800). One intake bottom & one on the top
+ one 120 mm(Silent eagle 1000)
On the back there is a CoolerMaster 120 green led fan
All of the fans r on rubber screws so there is virtualy no noise coming out of the case!

Also thrown in the case NZXT Fan Controler and some green UV lamps

Does this count as a modded case?


----------



## Duski

very nice Rops84, just a comment on the video card cover, i actually have one too though never used it, imo they dont look bad in the case though i like showing mine off lol. they help with stability of the card too or what?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski;15557325*
> very nice Rops84, just a comment on the video card cover, i actually have one too though never used it, imo they dont look bad in the case though i like showing mine off lol. they help with stability of the card too or what?


It keeps the GPU supported so it doesnt bend and thus damaging the PCB or other components on the GPU. Some people use backplates but this does the trick also.
Todays coolers r massive....
Just remember to mount it in a way to support the PCB not the cooler it self!
U want the cooler "hanging" on the card.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski;15556254*
> Nah its understandable, just figured i would ask the guys with the similar case so i knew what would fit etc, i know the WC forum is the idea place to look but just know alot of people run WC with this case. figured might get best of both worlds lol.


I have found out what kind of water loop I'm going to do. I want an RS240 in the top of the case, An RX240 in the bottom, and an RX120 in the back. I'm going to use a 5.25 bay res that has the ability to hold my pump inside it aswell there are a few member that have their loop just like this in a 690II it looks sweet! good luck~


----------



## ramkatral

You only need all those radiators if you're cooling multi gpus, CPU, NB/MOSFET and all. Even then you'll need more than just a RASA 750 pump.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kyronn94

Does anyone know where I can get an SSD bracket for the 690II?

It used to be on the Coolermaster website, but I don't seem to be able to find it anymore


----------



## Wiffinberg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aequitas95*


Amazing!

Pic of internals please










sorry for (very) late reply,
Just put in new mobo, ram, cpu and cooler (is my sig rig)

Here are some internal pics:


























cable management is not as desired but the majority are hidden for airflow


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*


Does anyone know where I can get an SSD bracket for the 690II?

It used to be on the Coolermaster website, but I don't seem to be able to find it anymore










You mean this







: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=663


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hey guys! I have some teaser pics on my cm 690II rebuild, I have to wait for the toxic 6950 to get back in stock. Still working out how the loop is exactly going to go, but here is the new mobo, RAM and PSU. I still have some para cord sleeving to do aswell, going to be blue and black







sorry the pics suck, loaned my camra out and havn't gotten it back yet so these where taken with a crap phone camera.



















There was almost not enough room for that massive card! I know its crap photos but its still a work in progress. and yes, the card unlocked easy as pie


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15562306*
> You mean this: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=663


Thanks, but I'm in the UK, so can't order from the CoolerMaster US site









The Bracket is not on the European CM site.









I tried the 'Product Request' on the EU site, but have had no response.
Any other ideas apart from to try again?

Thanks


----------



## ramkatral

You pay shipping and enough for me to buy a new one and I'll send you mine

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94;15569882*
> Thanks, but I'm in the UK, so can't order from the CoolerMaster US site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bracket is not on the European CM site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the 'Product Request' on the EU site, but have had no response.
> Any other ideas apart from to try again?
> 
> Thanks


General info about Spare Parts for Europe:

For spare parts please visit the CM EU spare parts shop.

If some items are not listed, please use the Product Request button.

Yes it "stinks" and wished it were different for you and should have realized that you couldn't order from CM USA - so sorry about that.

Also OCN should make it mandatory to at least have the country to which everyone is from listed (not in your scenario because you manually listed that) so the correct assistance and responses can be made.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15570216*
> General info about Spare Parts for Europe:
> 
> For spare parts please visit the CM EU spare parts shop.
> 
> If some items are not listed, please use the Product Request button.
> 
> Yes it "stinks" and wished it were different for you and should have realized that you couldn't order from CM USA - so sorry about that.
> 
> Also OCN should make it mandatory to at least have the country to which everyone is from listed (not in your scenario because you manually listed that) so the correct assistance and responses can be made.


No worries, most people on here are from the US









I've filled out the product request so hopefully they'll update the site.

In the meantime, I found this:
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?products_id=590

It says it's for the Storm scout, but the bracket in the picture appears to be identical to the 690 II.
Would this fit in the 690 II?

Also, Does the 690 II Bracket support 2 2.5" drives, whereas this one only appears to support 1?

Thanks again guys


----------



## Georgy

Hello everybody, I was secretly reading this thread for some time while searching for a cool new case... I'm going to build my new baby rig in a couple of days.. quite excited, never done this by myself before, didn't have a pc since highschool like 7 years ago. Since graduation I was all into laptops, powerpoints, words and excells







but I say enough! Enough ***** performance and depressive gameplay. So this is what I've ordered:

690 II Advanced obviously
i5 2500k
Corsair Hydro h60 
asus maximus IV gene z
8gb hyperX 1600 RAM
OCZ solid 3 SSD
EVGA Classified GTX 570
Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 650W 80+ Gold Modular
iiyama 24" MVA led monitor

What do you guys think of my choices? Any quick suggestions?
I will upload some photos as soon as I get it done,
Keep it up with your hedonistic computer case discussions, will be joining you guys soon!


----------



## ramkatral

Get a true water loop. Can get better cooling and ability to add gpu.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*


No worries, most people on here are from the US









I've filled out the product request so hopefully they'll update the site.

In the meantime, I found this:
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=590

It says it's for the Storm scout, but the bracket in the picture appears to be identical to the 690 II.
Would this fit in the 690 II?

Also, Does the 690 II Bracket support 2 2.5" drives, whereas this one only appears to support 1?

Thanks again guys










That storm scout bracket is not identical and don't know that it would work though it might (your km per litre may vary - lol!) with a 690 II.

The 690 II hard drive retainers are different than the ones in the Storm Scout as they use two sliders per hard drive that there's no front across the hard drive plastic lock like in the 690 II.

Storm Scout hard drive kit photo you'll see those sliders:


----------



## Georgy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramkatral*


Get a true water loop. Can get better cooling and ability to add gpu.


I took it under consideration but my budget wouldn't allow right now, I'll probably scavenge something in a few months to do it...


----------



## ramkatral

I would trade the h60 and prolly 4 gig of ram for a xspc rasa or similar then add a but if ram later.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral;15574343*
> I would trade the h60 and prolly 4 gig of ram for a xspc rasa or similar then add a but if ram later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


This.


----------



## aaa12585

Hello!
I'm new here but followed the forums for months and since this isn't the place for introduction, I'm going to keep this short and sweet to give you guys some news.

There's a new CM 690 II Advanced model and it's a USB 3.0 + Grommets-for-cleaner-cable-management version!

I don't know when it will be released, but I've been waiting a while specifically for this!







Get ready for a new member! ... Well, when this is released.

Yay, official product page!


----------



## ramkatral

I'll be buying some of the grommets for mine. Yup.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kyronn94

Yeah, new version!








Grommets from the part store!

I imagine even the new USB 3 top panel will be compatible with older versions of the 690 II as well?


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94;15579556*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, new version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grommets from the part store!
> 
> I imagine even the new USB 3 top panel will be compatible with older versions of the 690 II as well?


If I were a bettin man

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585;15579311*
> Hello!
> I'm new here but followed the forums for months and since this isn't the place for introduction, I'm going to keep this short and sweet to give you guys some news.
> 
> There's a new CM 690 II Advanced model and it's a USB 3.0 + Grommets-for-cleaner-cable-management version!
> 
> I don't know when it will be released, but I've been waiting a while specifically for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready for a new member! ... Well, when this is released.
> 
> Yay, official product page!


Welcome to OCN.net Thank you for the great news. Looks like I have a reason to buy a new case lol.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Welcome to OCN.net







Thank you for the great news. *Looks like I have a reason to buy a new case lol.*


OCN is the only place where the theme is that $$ makes a hole in ones pocket or puts one further into credit card debt.
















I might go for a new top panel when it becomes available as well as the grommets though I have them currently in my 690 II Advanced which I had to mod.









I wonder if they addressed the PSU filter on this new edition that it would be on the bottom of the chassis below the PSU?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15580493*
> OCN is the only place where the theme is that $$ makes a hole in ones pocket or puts one further into credit card debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might go for a new top panel when it becomes available as well as the grommets though I have them currently in my 690 II Advanced which I had to mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they addressed the PSU filter on this new edition that it would be on the bottom of the chassis below the PSU?


Not sure I understand about the filter?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Not sure I understand about the filter?


The 690 II Advanced Power Supply dust filter as currently designed sits right underneath the Power Supply inside the case and to clean it correctly one has to loosen the Power Supply to get it out. Well I mounted mine outside underneath between the two rear feet.

What I was wondering if CM rectified this by having that dust filter more easily accessible by having it where it's easily removed to be cleaned.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15580566*
> The 690 II Advanced Power Supply dust filter as currently designed sits right underneath the Power Supply inside the case and to clean it correctly one has to loosen the Power Supply to get it out. Well I mounted mine outside underneath between the to rear feet.
> 
> What I was wondering if CM rectified this by having that dust filter more easily accessible by having it where it's easily removed to be cleaned.


I see yes, The only thing I don't like about this case is the filters, they suck to clean!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


I see







yes, The only thing I don't like about this case is the filters, they suck to clean!


Sometimes I think it's better to have no dust filters at all as it may be more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


I wonder if they addressed the PSU filter on this new edition that it would be on the bottom of the chassis below the PSU?


Did quick search on the case and this issue and I stumbled on a Facebook page with many more pictures of the case!

RC-692A-KKN5 Facebook Page

From the looks of it here, they removed the Dust filter under the PSU completely.







No worries about cleaning.

Bottom view - PSU

Top View - PSU

EDIT: from the facebook page, it's said the stock cost for one of these babies is $159







hopefully it goes down by Christmas time.

Quote:



*Cooler Master Singapore* Stocks Available Now @ $ 159.00


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaa12585*


Did quick search on the case and this issue and I stumbled on a Facebook page with many more pictures of the case!

RC-692A-KKN5 Facebook Page

From the looks of it here, they removed the Dust filter under the PSU completely.







No worries about cleaning.

Bottom view - PSU

Top View - PSU

EDIT: from the facebook page, it's said the stock cost for one of these babies is $159







hopefully it goes down by Christmas time.


 The clips are still there. I think I will be getting one when the price comes down, and reusing my old filter, or there is this. I have thought of buying it a few times. If I get the "new" USB 3.0 version, I will probably get the magnetic filter set


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaa12585*


Did quick search on the case and this issue and I stumbled on a Facebook page with many more pictures of the case!

RC-692A-KKN5 Facebook Page

From the looks of it here, they removed the Dust filter under the PSU completely.







No worries about cleaning.

Bottom view - PSU

Top View - PSU

EDIT: from the facebook page, it's said the stock cost for one of these babies is $159







hopefully it goes down by Christmas time.


There is a PSU filter but it s with the accessories!


----------



## MKHunt

All I want is the top panel I/O ports.

EDIT: No eSATA? 2x USB 3.0 which is backwards compatible plus 2x USB 2.0 and eliminate the eSATA... what?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

that new 692 looks awesome


----------



## ticallista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MKHunt*


All I want is the top panel I/O ports.

EDIT: No eSATA? 2x USB 3.0 which is backwards compatible plus 2x USB 2.0 and eliminate the eSATA... what?


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585;15584439*
> Did quick search on the case and this issue and I stumbled on a Facebook page with many more pictures of the case!
> 
> RC-692A-KKN5 Facebook Page
> 
> From the looks of it here, they removed the Dust filter under the PSU completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries about cleaning.
> 
> Bottom view - PSU
> 
> Top View - PSU
> 
> EDIT: from the facebook page, it's said the stock cost for one of these babies is $159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it goes down by Christmas time.


In essence they DID NOT relocate the PSU dust filter - it's the same dust filter as the 690 II Advanced. Shame on you CM!!


----------



## aaa12585

I don't understand (Although, not having any experience with the CM 690 II ensures that), what's so bad about the dust filters in the case?

It wouldn't be that hard to clean and possibly wash them. I can see a process like this only taking about 10 minutes.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585;15587658*
> I don't understand (Although, not having any experience with the CM 690 II ensures that), what's so bad about the dust filters in the case?
> 
> It wouldn't be that hard to clean and possibly wash them. I can see a process like this only taking about 10 minutes.


When a Power Supply dust filter is located under the actual Power Supply inside the case and then one has to loosen the Power Supply Screws to clean that dust filter EACH TIME = then it is a big deal and bad deal that CM didn't relocate it to the bottom of the chassis under the Power Supply for easier access.

I have the 690 II Advanced and seems to me from a photo that that part of the chassis is still holding the Power Supply dust filter in the same irritating way the 690 II does. Even the one photo with the bottom of the outside chassis under the Power Supply shows no dust filter nor a way to hold one out of the box as this version should have.

I'll await the reviews but won't hold my breath to find that I think I'm quite correct.

Otherwise the top panel "is fun" as that dust filter is not removable at least on the 690 II unless one permanently removes it. The only half-way (not great dust filter) is the front panel one.

Frustrated at CM for missing the important details yet again - they keep on missing the "target".

EDIT: I'm won't be surprised to hear that those rubber wire routing grommets are kind of fragile as some people already complained with the Storm Trooper case.


----------



## mikupoiss

The whole top looks different by layout. I suppose only people with technical skills can swap the new parts to older models.


----------



## JAM3S121

you guys think the grommets will be available from the parts store? I want to buy a cm 690 II and I don't want to wait for the usb 3.0 but I do want the grommets. Rather buy the current one and then buy grommets from parts store


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15600212*
> you guys think the grommets will be available from the parts store? I want to buy a cm 690 II and I don't want to wait for the usb 3.0 but I do want the grommets. Rather buy the current one and then buy grommets from parts store


I would bet vital body parts on it. my vital body parts even.


----------



## JAM3S121

Sounds good, might go ahead and purchase it plus the side window this week. I have zero USB 3.0 devices and I already know the dust filters on the cm storm scout aren't amazing and planned to get better ones if I got the new version regardless so spending +50 for grommets was dumb.

It fits a video card in the first and fourth pci slot correct? so there would be a slot of space in between the cards.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15600388*
> Sounds good, might go ahead and purchase it plus the side window this week. I have zero USB 3.0 devices and I already know the dust filters on the cm storm scout aren't amazing and planned to get better ones if I got the new version regardless so spending +50 for grommets was dumb.
> 
> It fits a video card in the first and fourth pci slot correct? so there would be a slot of space in between the cards.


the CM690II can support TRI-Fire/sli. which slots the cards should be in is mobo dependant though.


----------



## JAM3S121

My board uses x16 on slot 1 and 3, but the temperatures are simply too high in my current case. ( It doesn't fit on the 4th slot but the cm 690 it will)

I'll probably play around with it with the 690 and I'll have a fan on the side panel, just want to make sure I have enough room if I'm not comfortable with 1-2cm of clearance between cards. I've read the difference in performance is not noticeable.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/25/gtx_480_sli_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x4x4

I gave you some rep thanks for the help.


----------



## JAM3S121

im about to have my cm 690 ii advanced can anyone tell me how to pop the drive bay locks out so i can paint them?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15611271*
> im about to have my cm 690 ii advanced can anyone tell me how to pop the drive bay locks out so i can paint them?


its just a metal pin. easy to pop then out once you see it.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


im about to have my cm 690 ii advanced can anyone tell me how to pop the drive bay locks out so i can paint them?


Pull straight out (perpendicular to steel they are mounted on). The plastic is flexible and nothing will be damaged if you go slowlyish. Just don't yank it


----------



## dannymac17

here my new nvidia edition case.



















love this case


----------



## jedi304

That looks awesome! I love the Nvidia logo on the side panel.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Great job! looks very nice!


----------



## dannymac17

thanks fellas, im really impressed by the detail they put into it, although, was a bit difficult to get the studs in to put the MB screws in, had to struble with it, but thats due to the powder coasting i assume. But over all very pleased with the results. was able to get this case at a discount of 70 dollars cash brand new unopened . so i couldnt pass it up.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannymac17;15613950*
> thanks fellas, im really impressed by the detail they put into it, although, was a bit difficult to get the studs in to put the MB screws in, had to struble with it, but thats due to the powder coasting i assume. But over all very pleased with the results. was able to get this case at a discount of 70 dollars cash brand new unopened . so i couldnt pass it up.


wow, you stole that case! As I said befor(in his other thread) I feel that the 690II is one of the best case's on the market!


----------



## mrfajita

Haven't been on OCN lately but saw this thread on the first page and I just did a mod to my 690 today. Finally replaced the top mesh i cut up for my old watercooling system with a piece of sheet aluminum, no more huge hole in the top of the case.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrfajita;15614000*
> Haven't been on OCN lately but saw this thread on the first page and I just did a mod to my 690 today. Finally replaced the top mesh i cut up for my old watercooling system with a piece of sheet aluminum, no more huge hole in the top of the case.
> *snip*


Nice little mod, Now do the same to the front of the case and it'll look awesome!


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie;15615364*
> Nice little mod, Now do the same to the front of the case and it'll look awesome!


I eventually will for that top of the front panel but I need thinner sheet, this stuff would not bend like that. The drive bays and front are staying mesh, I need my intake fans


----------



## JAM3S121

about to paint the optical drive locks, hard drive clips, my psu cover made from sheet metal and the vented pci slot covers i bought.

pictures tomorrow night hopefully when i rebuild the pc into my new 690 II


----------



## soulstaker

got this pic from some posts back. Too bad i cant remember who posted it :|

To achieve this look, we just need to pop the mesh up top and place the fans inside the bezel? Or does it require some modding?

Going to get my 69II in some days, already planning some mods


----------



## MKHunt

69II holds two fans right underneath the top bezel as long as they're 120x25mm. You can put 140mm top inside. Or replace the inside fans with radiators


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15629636*
> 69II holds two fans right underneath the top bezel as long as they're 120x25mm. You can put 140mm top inside. Or replace the inside fans with radiators


a rad will fit in the top bazel thinggy?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15629642*
> a rad will fit in the top bazel thinggy?


The H100 might with modding since it's 27mm. I was referring to the inside of the case, mounted on top.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15629830*
> The H100 might with modding since it's 27mm. I was referring to the inside of the case, mounted on top.


ohh. derp on my part. lol.


----------



## TheOddOne

I'm getting my 690 II in the weekend, do you guys recommend getting a side panel (the one with glass) ? or i should just stick with the basic side panel?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

all up to you. Some people like side windows some don't. If you wanna see inside, get the window. If it dosen't matter one way or the other, keep the standerd side pannel.
You can always make your own too


----------



## dannymac17

Wow this forum changed since a few days ago. anywho, i have the side window on mine, i enjoy being able to look over and check out the insides.


----------



## JAM3S121

So i bought a cm 690 II with the intention of using it to utilize its ability to hold 3 dual slot video card but only spacing out the two I had (slot 1, slot 4).

Go to install everything and my second gtx 560 ti hits the power supply in the fourth slot, i wanted to run them in slot 1 and slot 4 because of the heat issues when they are together and I simply don't like my computer sounding like a leaf blower..

I think its due to gigabytes slot set up, it seems like the fourth slot is just simply to far down even though its a TRI sli motherboard 

would you guys say this is correct, that the only reason I can't use the fourth slot is that its to far down on the motherboard and the cm 690 II isn't a full blown full tower?

I am using two 140mm Prolimatech vortex 14 fans for top mounted exhaust,
1 stock 120mm cm fan for exhaust (the one that came with the case)

and then I have the stock cm 140mm fan at the bottom
and lastly 1 120mm stock CM fan for side panel.

A little more fans then I'd like but its decently quiet.. I need a fan controller and better fans for the side intake.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So i bought a cm 690 II with the intention of using it to utilize its ability to hold 3 dual slot video card but only spacing out the two I had (slot 1, slot 4).
> Go to install everything and my second gtx 560 ti hits the power supply in the fourth slot, i wanted to run them in slot 1 and slot 4 because of the heat issues when they are together and I simply don't like my computer sounding like a leaf blower..
> I think its due to gigabytes slot set up, it seems like the fourth slot is just simply to far down even though its a TRI sli motherboard.
> would you guys say this is correct, that the only reason I can't use the fourth slot is that its to far down on the motherboard and the cm 690 II isn't a full blown full tower?
> I am using two 140mm Prolimatech vortex 14 fans for top mounted exhaust,
> 1 stock 120mm cm fan for exhaust (the one that came with the case)
> and then I have the stock cm 140mm fan at the bottom
> and lastly 1 120mm stock CM fan for side panel.
> A little more fans then I'd like but its decently quiet.. I need a fan controller and better fans for the side intake.


You are correct, my friend. Out of the 7 slots on that board, the last PCIe slot is actually the 7th slot. The first PCIe slot on that board is already the 3rd slot of all 7 slots.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> You are correct, my friend. Out of the 7 slots on that board, the last PCIe slot is actually the 7th slot. The first PCIe slot on that board is already the 3rd slot of all 7 slots.


pretty annoying because I bought the case specifically to run the video cards with space in between but my motherboard doesn't allow it.

I guess if I upgrade down the road to SB I'll keep it in mind.. time to buy a fan controller.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> pretty annoying because I bought the case specifically to run the video cards with space in between but my motherboard doesn't allow it.
> I guess if I upgrade down the road to SB I'll keep it in mind.. time to buy a fan controller.


I use the Rheosmart 6 its almost a dead match to the CM 690II







The Smart setting worked, took some fiddling with, but it work's


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> pretty annoying because I bought the case specifically to run the video cards with space in between but my motherboard doesn't allow it.
> I guess if I upgrade down the road to SB I'll keep it in mind.. time to buy a fan controller.


I'm sorry to hear that. Yeah, it's important to do your measurements/simulations to ensure that your components will fit to your specifications and plans. I've had my share before (learning experience) as I am relatively new to building my own computer system/rig.


----------



## bubu182

hello all.. im new for this casing. just to ask about how much fan can be install in this casing for unmodded stock cm 690 II advance?.

here are the diagram, edited from the Google.



and what are the best air flowing to install in this casing?.



is this fan setup is ok?.

other info,
using 550w PSU
CM 212+ with dual fan
3 x HDD
1 x GPU

any comment and suggestion is really appreciate.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> time to buy a fan controller.


The NZXT Sentry looks sweet in a CM690, pic doesn't really show it off well enough!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubu182*
> 
> hello all.. im new for this casing. just to ask about how much fan can be install in this casing for unmodded stock cm 690 II advance?.
> is this fan setup is ok?.
> other info,
> using 550w PSU
> CM 212+ with dual fan
> 3 x HDD
> 1 x GPU
> any comment and suggestion is really appreciate.


That fan setup will be fine for an air cooled system, however I highly reccomend filters for the bottom intakes (front is already filtered).

Personally I use Scythe GT-1850rpm fans in my CM690. IMO they have the best pressure/airflow/*price*/noise ratio than anything else, but that is for my budget and needs. However, I only have 120mm fans, and all of the mounts are 140mm so I'm not getting the best I could, i have covered the exposed mesh holes around my installed 120mm fans.

At minimum I would replace fans 1,2, 6 with a higher RPM fan like the example i gave.
You could use the CM stock fans as intake 3,4,5,7 and see what your temps are and if you need to upgrade further. Also the picture you show has some of the HDD bays removed, do you plan to do this? If not fan 4 is not needed. This mod of removing the drive bays is normally done so a large 240mm rad can be installed.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

Just to add to the fan controller discussion:


----------



## ramkatral

A new pic after some minor upgrades. I stuck in a beast of a Sapphire Radeon 6970 and a new power supply. Looks like a completely different computer now. The 690 II Advance fit the monster GPU card no sweat!



Edit: I'm still half lost on working this new forum...


----------



## nickt1862

Why aren't the photos not being resized on the new OCN? - I see many photos old and new being cut off.


----------



## soulstaker

Just finished putting my old E4300 on it. This case is a beast, loving it ^^


----------



## jdmracer85

So i got a unused CM 690 sitting in my room taking up space and thought it would be a fun learning experience for my first ever attempt at case modding... I've looked through the CM 690 owners thread and got some ideas, but what would you guys suggest i do?


----------



## Mattyd893

Anyone know where i can get a new top USB/FW/Esata PCB for a CM690 standard? Mine is knackered... if not i'll just buy a new CM690 II!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Anyone know where i can get a new top USB/FW/Esata PCB for a CM690 standard? Mine is knackered... if not i'll just buy a new CM690 II!


You have the first version of the 690 case?

For the first version:

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=199



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*If you have the 690 II Basic*, I've never seen the separate I/O and you have to purchase it with the top panel for a 690 II Advanced which should (I would confirm all of this with Cooler Master CS or Tech. Support by phone) come already with the I/O and wires and fit the top of your chassis no problem.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=500


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> You have the first version of the 690 case?


Thanks found it now, have to use the .nl store. completely different product names and part numbers!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> You have the first version of the 690 case?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks found it now, have to use the .nl store. completely different product names and part numbers!!
Click to expand...

YW


----------



## Constantine85

How is the cable management in the 690II? I am looking at getting the Invidia edition currently. I really want good airflow and no bird nests of cables in my case but dont have the $ for the HAF X... thoughts?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> How is the cable management in the 690II? I am looking at getting the Invidia edition currently. I really want good airflow and no bird nests of cables in my case but dont have the $ for the HAF X... thoughts?


darn near perfect! You'll be happy with the CM 690II. I havn't seen or heard of anyone saying anything bad about it ever.


----------



## ramkatral

Scroll up a few posts and look at my update pic. That's how good it is.


----------



## vance76

Spoiler: Hi to All, this Cable Management in my CM 690






P.S. sorry for image quality


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished putting my old E4300 on it. This case is a beast, loving it ^^


69ii still looks classy!


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> How is the cable management in the 690II? I am looking at getting the Invidia edition currently. I really want good airflow and no bird nests of cables in my case but dont have the $ for the HAF X... thoughts?


You may want to check the photos in my profile/sig so you can assess how cable management is on this case.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> You may want to check the photos in my profile/sig so you can assess how cable management is on this case.


Cable management looks good... also is there enough room to put a fan above the CPU cooler? Where the 8+2 pin connector is on the northwest corner of the Mobo? I like the Invidia edition but will probably order the larger windowed side panel.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> How is the cable management in the 690II? I am looking at getting the Invidia edition currently. I really want good airflow and no bird nests of cables in my case but dont have the $ for the HAF X... thoughts?


ITs good.
But I've experienced myself with 690 II Adv, that it will get messy once you start putting more stuff in there.
I have to use internal USB hub thanks to limited mobo connections and I've stuffed all my excess cables to detachable HDD bay. Hidden behid foam-x cheap alternative plate








If I had more hard drives, then it would get real messy.

I wish people with lots of stuff showed more pics of the other side of the case.


----------



## ticallista

Yeah it's good when there aren't too many things. But I guess it's the same with any mid-tower though.


----------



## ramkatral

If youre one of us OCD rate your cables thread regulars it's not bad. Lol. Try to manage cables in a soprano rs before coming to this case. It's a lot easier after that.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> ITs good.
> But I've experienced myself with 690 II Adv, that it will get messy once you start putting more stuff in there.
> I have to use internal USB hub thanks to limited mobo connections and I've stuffed all my excess cables to detachable HDD bay. Hidden behid foam-x cheap alternative plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had more hard drives, then it would get real messy.
> I wish people with lots of stuff showed more pics of the other side of the case.


I do wish that too. I have an NZXT Sentry II fan controller which has a ton of cables and wires nicely tucked behind my bar doors... I am mainly concerned with the PSU cables. I have seen somec lean installs on the CM690II


----------



## axipher

Oh I'm in on this club, here's some pics of mine with just a ton of red paint in and out:


----------



## Constantine85

Thanks everyone - next time I post - I will be member


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Oh I'm in on this club, here's some pics of mine with just a ton of red paint in and out:


Post pics of back side! NOW


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Post pics of back side! NOW


I don't think anyone wants to see my wire management lol


----------



## mikupoiss

I want to see how people do the wiring behind the tray and stuff.
It's the most tricky part for me


----------



## axipher

Okay, I'll clean it up a bit tonight and take a picture of it just for you


----------



## mikupoiss

Oh that would be ever so sexy


----------



## axipher

I actually have a few ideas I've been working on for the cable management.

My biggest hint to you is to keep "every single little piece of twist tie". They come in so handy for managing cables.

Also in a friends build who really wanted color, I use pipe cleaners. She was super happy with the finished product.


----------



## ramkatral

I really like that painted case. I've considered doing some painting on mine.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I actually have a few ideas I've been working on for the cable management.
> My biggest hint to you is to keep "every single little piece of twist tie". They come in so handy for managing cables.


I know this. Been using them for ages








How about the pictures now?


----------



## axipher

The pictures are on my phone sitting in front of me at my desk... I'll slowly get to uploading them one at a time to a gallery between my actual work, I spent a solid 4 hours last night we doing my entire cable management. Looks a little better.


----------



## axipher

Okay, here's your pictures update *mikupoiss* and a link to the *full gallery.*

*The infamous before and after comparison:
*


*The Front:
*

*The top Panel Area:
*

*CPU Area:
*

*GPU Area:
*

*H100 RAD:
*

*The Bays:
*

Edit 1: I'm pretty happy with the pictures from my Samsung Focus


----------



## mikupoiss

Thanks for the pics!









YOur before looks just lke my current. But my Silver Arrow will arrive tomorrow, so I can work on my rig on Sunday







I'm gonna do a wiring overhaul and other shiz. Change the fans also to more quiet ones.


----------



## axipher

Good luck with your wiring, remember, there is a lot of room in the top panel area. I don't know why I never though of using it before. Also helps to have a fan controller in the top 5.25" bay. Give you even more space to hide the extra long sata cables coming from the top panel, maybe even the power button wires, etc.


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone willing to give me lessons on how to manage my cables ? I still have some lying all over the place


----------



## axipher

- Invest in a modular PSU
- Do power cables last
- Run the longest cables first to give yourself the most room for the smaller ones
- Tie-wraps, twist-ties, and tape are your friends


----------



## mikupoiss

I do have thought about hiding wires into top panel. However I already have tucked the hdd dock cables in there. I guess I'll have to get the glue off of the connectors to remove the wires.
When I'm gonna rewire, I'll put fans first. Then lights and finally power.
My long term plan is to put internal smart/memory card reader into the hdd dock slot. If I can make a decent layout for this.
Currently I've got the card reader in the bottom of 5.25 bay and opticalt drive on the top. I want to put Roccat shining logo in there behing the mesh. So after that I'm gonna figure something out I guess.


----------



## axipher

What colors do you plan to go with?


----------



## mikupoiss

Roccat is blue








Maybe I'll order some withe NZXT LED sleeving later.
Gotta do blue first. Then decide. Blue calms down. Red looks kickass ninja stealth though.


----------



## Jtchal

Hey guys,
I'm looking at buying either a Corsair H80 or H100 since they'll be on special tomorrow.
What do you recommend, from the reviews the difference between the two isn't that big.

How did you H100 owners go about placing the rad in the case? I suppose the only option is the bottom of the case right?
Keen to hear your opinions.

Thanks

Jtchal

This is how my current system looks, also added the NZXT blue LED kit, Corsair AX650 PSU and tidied up the cables


----------



## nickt1862

Any of you wanna-be 690 II Advanced case owners looking for a good deal on this case (while supplies last) $49.00 AR and Free Shipping:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216

EDIT: As of last night (November 25, 2011) this case *IS SOLD OUT!*

Not surprising at all.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm looking at buying either a Corsair H80 or H100 since they'll be on special tomorrow.
> What do you recommend, from the reviews the difference between the two isn't that big.
> How did you H100 owners go about placing the rad in the case? I suppose the only option is the bottom of the case right?
> Keen to hear your opinions.
> Thanks
> Jtchal
> This is how my current system looks, also added the NZXT blue LED kit, Corsair AX650 PSU and tidied up the cables


You have two options. The bottom of the case, or the top of the case. However the bottom is a safer fit if you plan to use push pull fans. If your ok with just push or just pull you can use the top.


----------



## axipher

Great paint job







You forgot the expansion slots though









As for the H100, I highly recommend it, look back a few posts for my pics to see how I did mine. At the bottom requires some thick fans or stands or the pipes aren't long enough to go around your graphics card. The top works good too with just 2 fans no modifications.

I was able to get 4 fans on the top with the H100 but I had to trim the sides of the bottom fans because they were just barely touching the top of the RAM slots and the CPU 8-pin connector.


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the expansion slots though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the H100, I highly recommend it, look back a few posts for my pics to see how I did mine. At the bottom requires some thick fans or stands or the pipes aren't long enough to go around your graphics card. The top works good too with just 2 fans no modifications.
> I was able to get 4 fans on the top with the H100 but I had to trim the sides of the bottom fans because they were just barely touching the top of the RAM slots and the CPU 8-pin connector.


It was a personal choice not to paint the expansion slots haha








Alright so the H100 won't be too much of a problem to fit in then.

There is a NZ$40 price difference between the two, is it really worth going for the H100 over the H80 for the few degrees that differ their performance?


----------



## axipher

You can run the H100 a lot quieter then the H80, and as you see in my pics, there's a lot of space behind the H100 at the bottom to hide cables


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You can run the H100 a lot quieter then the H80, and as you see in my pics, there's a lot of space behind the H100 at the bottom to hide cables


This is one of the most overlooked advantages to having a 240 rad on the bottom. I can hide ALL my fan molex extensions plus a solid 18" of molex power cable on the other side of my rad w/o being able to see it from either side.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You can run the H100 a lot quieter then the H80, and as you see in my pics, there's a lot of space behind the H100 at the bottom to hide cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the most overlooked advantages to having a 240 rad on the bottom. I can hide ALL my fan molex extensions plus a solid 18" of molex power cable on the other side of my rad w/o being able to see it from either side.
Click to expand...

Re-quoted for emphasis haha. I also have the second 4+4 Pin CPU power cable from my PSU hiding behind there. Still baffles me why cooler master included two separate 4+4 CPU power cables instead of making one or both of them modular. I don't mind the 24-pin hard-wired.


----------



## Freelancer852

I don't think I ever posted my CM 690 after upgrading to Sandy Bridge...




























Had to drill my own mounting holes for the H100 that were closer to the near-side of the case in all the photos. Didn't have the clearance above the heatsinks on the top of the motherboard otherwise. You can see how tight it is in the first picture.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Had to drill my own mounting holes for the H100 that were closer to the near-side of the case in all the photos. Didn't have the clearance above the heatsinks on the top of the motherboard otherwise. You can see how tight it is in the first picture.


Nice Build









I never though about drilling new holes, I just simply trimmed a little of my fan off so it would fit.


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You can run the H100 a lot quieter then the H80


SOLD! I read a review and saw that the H80 was louder so went with the H100 instead, can't wait for it to arrive








+rep for you mate.

MKHunt, didn't recognise you there with that new avatar... how's the build coming along after all those "dead component" issues?


----------



## axipher

Glad to help, and thanks


----------



## Peer

Hello! I current own the CM690 advanced tower, and I was wondering if I could fit an ASUS Maximus IV Extreme B3 e-atx mainboard in it?


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peer*
> 
> Hello! I current own the CM690 advanced tower, and I was wondering if I could fit an ASUS Maximus IV Extreme B3 e-atx mainboard in it?


Should fit: http://www.overclock.net/t/947485/official-asus-maximus-iv-extreme-owners-club/1360#post_15540046


----------



## MiKE_nz

Just got myself a 690 II (no window)

Here are my pics







I plan to add a fan controller (probably kaze master pro), it's really noisy with so many fans. Also adding a CPU cooler in the near future.

Don't know what would be considered modding but all I've done is added an extra front fan and a small Headphone holder thing to the side


----------



## jedi304

I like the idea of the headset holder. Hehe I'm gonna make one my self.


----------



## cgull

I'm waiting on a new 690 ii usb3.0 windowed version, then I can join the club.
Upgrading from cm 430 elite.. not a bad case but cable management is a bit tricky.. need more real estate.








also gotta add more rigs to the rigbuilder


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> *I'm waiting on a new 690 ii usb3.0 windowed version, then I can join the club.*
> Upgrading from cm 430 elite.. not a bad case but cable management is a bit tricky.. need more real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also gotta add more rigs to the rigbuilder


Welcome to OCN!









I'd like to know when the 690 II USB 3.0 case will be available for purchase in the USA - my brother spoke to two different Cooler Master reps via live chat this past Wednesday to ask this and they both gave him the BS response that Cooler Master would not be making this case available for purchase in North America. Well I believe that as I would a crooked used car salesman.

*So having said this do any of you know about the timeframe of the availability of this 690 II USB 3.0 case for us North American consumers?? *

All I see is the announcement of this case and its photos.


----------



## Jamar16

Do the rubber "doors" for the cable management holes come with the case? If not, anybody know where I can you get them? I ordered the 690 II Advance but it seems that the "doors" are not included in the package, so I am hoping to buy some.

Pictures on Tuesday or so!!! Can't wait to join the club


----------



## eyesmiles

Quote:


> So having said this do any of you know about the timeframe of the availability of this 690 II USB 3.0 case for us North American consumers??


I remember seeing the HAF 912 advanced (dubbed an Asia release only) with black interior, 200mm fans and USB 3.0 5.25 bay adapter released in the US in few quantaties every now and then, so I'm hoping that the 690ii advanced USB 3.0 version will be released in a similar fashion, basically being a slave to checking the CM Store every other day. Reminds of the time when I used to ask if the Pure white 690ii advanced was every going to be released here in the US, but kept getting the same simple response of "No."


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesmiles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So having said this do any of you know about the timeframe of the availability of this 690 II USB 3.0 case for us North American consumers??
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing the HAF 912 advanced (dubbed an Asia release only) with black interior, 200mm fans and USB 3.0 5.25 bay adapter released in the US in few quantaties every now and then, so I'm hoping that the 690ii advanced USB 3.0 version will be released in a similar fashion, basically being a slave to checking the CM Store every other day. Reminds of the time when I used to ask if the Pure white 690ii advanced was every going to be released here in the US, but kept getting the same simple response of "No."
Click to expand...

IMHO unless Cooler Master is going to enlarge the mobo tray CPU cooler opening for the current version of the case now sold in North America, it just doesn't make no financial sense to then produce two separate chassis.

See the one with the USB 3.0 the chassis has the larger CPU cooler mobo tray opening and the current in N.A. doesn't.

It just doesn't make any logical sense unless they were instructed by their hiarchy to say that to inquiring customers so that they can diminish the current retail stock maybe before actually releasing it.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> 
> Do the rubber "doors" for the cable management holes come with the case? If not, anybody know where I can you get them? I ordered the 690 II Advance but it seems that the "doors" are not included in the package, so I am hoping to buy some.
> Pictures on Tuesday or so!!! Can't wait to join the club


Yeah they do, you shouldn't be worried about it


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Yeah they do, you shouldn't be worried about it


Ok thanks







!!! looking forward to getting the case Tuesday or Wednesday!!! Buying stuff a part at a time to get my new rig put together....


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Yeah they do, you shouldn't be worried about it


Ahem, as I've said, they might be NOT included. Better check your seller first.
Maybe only the new batches have them.


----------



## DaminBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Ahem, as I've said, they might be NOT included. Better check your seller first.
> Maybe only the new batches have them.


^ agree... I did not get these with my case.








That being said I am in SA so might be the suppliers.
Will post pictures of my case tonight.
Cheers
D


----------



## compsciben

Cooler Master has silently updated the 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KKN2) chassis to include the "redesigned rubber grommets for improved cable management" and "larger CPU heatsink cut-out on the mainboard tray" found on the USB 3.0 version, however, the packaging has yet to reflect these changes.

Edit: Clarified.


----------



## DaminBlack

I bought my CM690 II Adv last year Nov (2010) and it didn't come with the rubber grommets.
Has anyone tried to buy these separately?


----------



## ramkatral

I'm curious on the grommets too


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaminBlack*
> 
> I bought my CM690 II Adv last year Nov (2010) and it didn't come with the rubber grommets.
> Has anyone tried to buy these separately?


+1 Mine doesn't have grommets either, I'm looking for some.


----------



## DaminBlack

Well I just dropped CM a product inquiry from their site.
Will keep all here posted should they respond.
If anyone can give info on the matter however, please do not hesitate to let us know!!!


----------



## Jamar16

Just did a chat with them "only the HAFX and Trooper cases" come with grommets. They do not have any for the 690 II Advance. So the only the choice is to make your own or buy the Corsair grommets and mod them to fit the case.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Just did a chat with them "only the HAFX and Trooper cases" come with grommets. They do not have any for the 690 II Advance. So the only the choice is to make your own or buy the Corsair grommets and mod them to fit the case.


That's unfortunate, I sent them an email requesting some grommets, and some merchandise as well (badges, stickers, etc.)


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's unfortunate, I sent them an email requesting some grommets, and some merchandise as well (badges, stickers, etc.)


doing that now so will update you guys on what they say. I am willing to modify the grommets to fit the case.

Update: No luck with them


----------



## bobfig

unfortunately guys/spidermonkey i am leaving this club and going to an R3. couldn't pas it up for $80


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Ahem, as I've said, they might be NOT included. Better check your seller first.
> Maybe only the new batches have them.


I bought mine 2 weeks ago and it has those grommets. I ordered it from Directcanada
CM didn't notify us, but as you can see in this picture (from another thread) the CM 690 II now has larger mobo tray + grommets
http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1187781/width/600/height/450/flags/LL
or I can take a photo of my case if you guys want to







pretty messy though


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> doing that now so will update you guys on what they say. I am willing to modify the grommets to fit the case.
> Update: No luck with them


So... why not buy the corsair grommets then? If you and someone else are willing to split the cost and shipping, corsair supplies enough to outfit 2 cases if you don't do the bottom PSU hole. Plus that can always be 'tidied' up with a radiator


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just seen this: http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-244-CM

Might get it soon.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> So... why not buy the corsair grommets then? If you and someone else are willing to split the cost and shipping, corsair supplies enough to outfit 2 cases if you don't do the bottom PSU hole. Plus that can always be 'tidied' up with a radiator


That's what I am thinking too would be pretty decent. I'm going to speak with Newegg first and see what they say.

I have a H100 on the way as well so may not need much depending on how I decide to position it.


----------



## cgull

new case finally arrived:thumb: , moved all my gear from elite 430
cable mannagement options in the 690 are so much better
lots of blue fans ,getting some vinyl dye tomorrow 2 make dvd black and maybe some blue toolless bits


690ii adv usb3


----------



## Chobbit

Can anyone confirm if the 11" Gigabyte GTX 580 card fits in the 692? I need to make absolutely sure before I pull the trigger on two 3gb versions.

Thanks


----------



## ramkatral

The monster sapphire 6970 fits with a lil bit to spare, so yea.


----------



## axipher

I can fit two 6970's comfortably


----------



## MiKE_nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the 11" Gigabyte GTX 580 card fits in the 692? I need to make absolutely sure before I pull the trigger on two 3gb versions.
> 
> Thanks


I know someone who has a Asus 6970 DCU2 and that fits, so a 580 should fit


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the 11" Gigabyte GTX 580 card fits in the 692? I need to make absolutely sure before I pull the trigger on two 3gb versions.
> Thanks


yea, it will fit. 11.6 max. Wont be able to have a fan hanging off the HDD cage though.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the 11" Gigabyte GTX 580 card fits in the 692? I need to make absolutely sure before I pull the trigger on two 3gb versions.
> Thanks


I have a 590 in my case with 5/8" tubing running behind it with room to spare. I think the only card that runs a risk of not fitting is the 6990.


----------



## Corduroy

Here's a pic of my unmodded CM 690 II Advanced



Bought it a couple of months ago, but just finished my build.


----------



## axipher

When are you going to mod it?


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> The monster sapphire 6970 fits with a lil bit to spare, so yea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I can fit two 6970's comfortably


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> I know someone who has a Asus 6970 DCU2 and that fits, so a 580 should fit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> yea, it will fit. 11.6 max. Wont be able to have a fan hanging off the HDD cage though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I have a 590 in my case with 5/8" tubing running behind it with room to spare. I think the only card that runs a risk of not fitting is the 6990.


Thanks to everyone for the help REP+, I would love to keep the fan on to blow air through the cards but it's not the end of the world if I cant aslong as they fit









I love this case though


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help REP+, I would love to keep the fan on to blow air through the cards but it's not the end of the world if I cant aslong as they fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this case though


Just put a stronger 140 mm fan on the front of the case







and some strong 140 mm fans on the bottom


----------



## AeroZ

OT: How do you install a second front fan (upper one)? I think there's no screw holes for that?


----------



## axipher

There holes on the side of the HDD cage


----------



## Jamar16

My case has arrived!!!!!! Pictures in a few!! It also came with a nice surprise!!!!

*SURPRISE BELOW!!!!* IT CAME WITH GROMMETS PRE-INSTALLED!!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> My case has arrived!!!!!! Pictures in a few!! It also came with a nice surprise!!!!


Surprise







Can't wait


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> My case has arrived!!!!!! Pictures in a few!! It also came with a nice surprise!!!!


See ? told you


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> My case has arrived!!!!!! Pictures in a few!! It also came with a nice surprise!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> See ? told you
Click to expand...






























Thanks...

I cant wait for my H100 to arrive so I can set up this bad boi!! Case looks great...i just wish the cables were sleeved in black.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just bought this http://www.ebuyer.com/284029-coolermaster-cm-690-ii-advanced-case-usb3-0-version-rc-692a-kkn5

It doesn't mention that it has a window in the description but it shows in the first picture that it has a window but the second one shows the standard door. Hopefully it's windowed.

Also it doesn't mention the gpu bracket included in the previous revision.
Has anyone received this with a USB3 version?

I'm also thinking about getting either a thermalright shaman or arctic cooling accelero xtreme plus ii for my 6970 but I can't decide.
Does anyone have either of these in their 690?

Thanks


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> There holes on the side of the HDD cage


Hmm but HDD cage is the lower one. Got a pic maybe?


----------



## MiKE_nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> OT: How do you install a second front fan (upper one)? I think there's no screw holes for that?


By using something like this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185019

Thats what my old case used so i was able to put it in my 690.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait


surprise posted!!!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Just bought this http://www.ebuyer.com/284029-coolermaster-cm-690-ii-advanced-case-usb3-0-version-rc-692a-kkn5
> It doesn't mention that it has a window in the description but it shows in the first picture that it has a window but the second one shows the standard door. Hopefully it's windowed.
> Also it doesn't mention the gpu bracket included in the previous revision.
> Has anyone received this with a USB3 version?
> I'm also thinking about getting either a thermalright shaman or arctic cooling accelero xtreme plus ii for my 6970 but I can't decide.
> Does anyone have either of these in their 690?
> Thanks


I have the GPU bracket, not sure bout the USB3 though.
And the window isn't included, you have to buy it through amazon for example, and it costs ~$20-30


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> There holes on the side of the HDD cage
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm but HDD cage is the lower one. Got a pic maybe?
Click to expand...

I'll take a pic in 20 minutes when I get home, just leaving work now, send me a PM to remind me


----------



## Kyronn94

I have a question for you SSD owners.

What are you using to Mount your SSD?
I didn't get the advanced model, so all of my HHD brackets are 3.5".

I have no way of getting the standard bracket, the EU Cooler master store does not have it listed.

Anyone using another bracket?

Thanks


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> I have a question for you SSD owners.
> What are you using to Mount your SSD?
> I didn't get the advanced model, so all of my HHD brackets are 3.5".
> I have no way of getting the standard bracket, the EU Cooler master store does not have it listed.
> Anyone using another bracket?
> Thanks


I don't have an SSD but did a quick search for some brackets.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994072
http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-3-5-Inch-Adaptor-Bracket-OCZACSSDBRKT2/dp/B002I8MUU0
http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-solid-state-drive-3-5-adaptor-bracket.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Just bought this http://www.ebuyer.com/284029-coolermaster-cm-690-ii-advanced-case-usb3-0-version-rc-692a-kkn5
> It doesn't mention that it has a window in the description but it shows in the first picture that it has a window but the second one shows the standard door. Hopefully it's windowed.
> Also it doesn't mention the gpu bracket included in the previous revision.
> Has anyone received this with a USB3 version?
> I'm also thinking about getting either a thermalright shaman or arctic cooling accelero xtreme plus ii for my 6970 but I can't decide.
> Does anyone have either of these in their 690?
> Thanks


I have the regular version that comes with the GPU bracket. The USB 3.0 version doesn't come with the e-Sata or GPU bracket. See picture below. That sticker is on the box my case came in.


----------



## axipher

Here's where to mount a 120 mm fan off the HDD cage:



And as for an SSD, I'm sure you could use a standard 3.5" > 2.5" or you could use a 5.25" bay to 2.5" converter as well


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's where to mount a 120 mm fan off the HDD cage:
> 
> And as for an SSD, I'm sure you could use a standard 3.5" > 2.5" or you could use a 5.25" bay to 2.5" converter as well


I'm thinking top fan like in here


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> I'm thinking top fan like in here


Easiest mod ever.

-Remove faceplate.

-Thread 4" black zip ties through the fan holes

-Hold it in position and locate 4 openings that will hold it roughly where you want

-Tighten zip ties to adjust for symmetry

-Profit

I haven't done it to my case personally but we did it to my friend's old Gen 1 NZXT guardian. It had one 80mm in the front bottom with pretty much zero intake area and two 60mm rear exhausts that were missing so we found ways to rig 120mm fans throughout. The zip tie fan mount mod is well known actually. If you really want to go at it, cut up the foam insert that held your graphics card into appropriate shapes to hold the fan.

If you do it right, the 120mm should only use 3 bays. Well, assuming you have an optical. With no optical, it gets a tad more difficult to try and get it perfectly symmetrical, but it's possible.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> My case has arrived!!!!!! Pictures in a few!! It also came with a nice surprise!!!!
> *SURPRISE BELOW!!!!* IT CAME WITH GROMMETS PRE-INSTALLED!!!


Oh I see that you even got fan headers included








Lucky you


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Oh I see that you even got fan headers included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you


Yup, I am surprised that they added those too! But I won't complain save me the time, trouble and cash for getting the headers and grommets.... Moving my rig over to the case tomorrow when my H100 arrives.... (







UPS been sitting on it since Friday)


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Yup, I am surprised that they added those too! But I won't complain save me the time, trouble and cash for getting the headers and grommets.... Moving my rig over to the case tomorrow when my H100 arrives.... (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS been sitting on it since Friday)


I just installed my H100 in my rig last night, gave me hell. Wanted to mount both res and fans inside the case, couldnt because of the heatsink at the top of the board. I had to put the res inside and the fans in the roof blowing into the case. Also, when mounting the heatplate in the proper orientation, it was not making proper contact with the processor, had to rotate 90 degrees. And be careful with the res, those fins are very fragile. Hope my struggles can help you avoid any.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Yup, I am surprised that they added those too! But I won't complain save me the time, trouble and cash for getting the headers and grommets.... Moving my rig over to the case tomorrow when my H100 arrives.... (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS been sitting on it since Friday)
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed my H100 in my rig last night, gave me hell. Wanted to mount both res and fans inside the case, couldnt because of the heatsink at the top of the board. I had to put the res inside and the fans in the roof blowing into the case. Also, when mounting the heatplate in the proper orientation, it was not making proper contact with the processor, had to rotate 90 degrees. And be careful with the res, those fins are very fragile. Hope my struggles can help you avoid any.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, highly appreciated! Yea i looked up your board and saw the heatsink definitely must have bn a pain. My board doesn't have the heatsink at the top but will be something to keep in mind when i purchase my next mobo.

Here is my current mobo


----------



## Dudebroguy

anyone know how to take out the front and top air filters without removing the metal mesh? Can it just be pulled through those plastic square holes that hold the filter in place?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudebroguy*
> 
> anyone know how to take out the front and top air filters without removing the metal mesh? Can it just be pulled through those plastic square holes that hold the filter in place?


You might be able to pull it through, but you won't get it back in...


----------



## TheOddOne

Should I install an exhaust fan for the GPU in the side panel ? or use it as an intake ?


----------



## axipher

Depends on the cooler, it it's a blower I would say use it as an intake since the back of the card is it's own exhaust. But in my case with an aftermarket cooler that shoots hot air in to the case, use it as exhaust.

Or just try both with Furmark for 20 minutes and choose the better temps.


----------



## SoliDD

Are they going to sell the grommets seperately?


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Should I install an exhaust fan for the GPU in the side panel ? or use it as an intake ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Depends on the cooler, it it's a blower I would say use it as an intake since the back of the card is it's own exhaust. But in my case with an aftermarket cooler that shoots hot air in to the case, use it as exhaust.
> Or just try both with Furmark for 20 minutes and choose the better temps.


I agree, with my gpu being a non blower type I get better temps with the side fan as exhaust.


----------



## axipher

I just run my case without a side panel


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Thanks for the info, highly appreciated! Yea i looked up your board and saw the heatsink definitely must have bn a pain. My board doesn't have the heatsink at the top but will be something to keep in mind when i purchase my next mobo.
> Here is my current mobo /quote]
> 
> DIdnt realize you were a fellow Jamaican, dont really see much of us on this here forum.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> DIdnt realize you were a fellow Jamaican, dont really see much of us on this here forum.


Yea it's a rare sight on this website, I only know of 1 other Jamaican here, but can't remember his profile name. Nice system.


----------



## AeroZ

I dont know about you but with the sidepanel if I set a 120mm fan to pull air in then it makes annoying sound.



Any way to counter this?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> I dont know about you but with the sidepanel if I set a 120mm fan to pull air in then it makes annoying sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Any way to counter this?


Which fan are you using on the side?


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> I agree, with my gpu being a non blower type I get better temps with the side fan as exhaust.


I'm kinda stuck in the middle, the slots on my sli (asus p5n-d) mobo are really close together and the temp differences with identical zalman coolers was about 20 deg celsius . That top card was idling @51 . Ive got the fan on the hdd cage pointing straight at them and tried switching side fan in/out but didnt do much.
after scratching my head a few times ( the big one) i decided to mod the original inno3d stock heatsink cover onto the zalman, so now ive got one semi-blower and a non blower.
temps are bit better , about 9 deg between two cards..top idling @ 40 (with side fan as intake)but i 'd like it to be lower.

watercooling would be the best option but I couldnt find any blocks for gts 250's .. too old i think

any ideas?

posted a pic ..
also notice the non standard vga holder.. even tho i got the advanced, I dont think the usb 3 version comes with one,
I'd buy one from the cmstore but they dont deliver down under,.so im stuck


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> I agree, with my gpu being a non blower type I get better temps with the side fan as exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda stuck in the middle, the slots on my sli (asus p5n-d) mobo are really close together and the temp differences with identical zalman coolers was about 20 deg celsius . That top card was idling @51 . Ive got the fan on the hdd cage pointing straight at them and tried switching side fan in/out but didnt do much.
> after scratching my head a few times ( the big one) i decided to mod the original inno3d stock heatsink cover onto the zalman, so now ive got one semi-blower and a non blower.
> temps are bit better , about 9 deg between two cards..top idling @ 40 (with side fan as intake)but i 'd like it to be lower.
> 
> watercooling would be the best option but I couldnt find any blocks for gts 250's .. too old i think
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> posted a pic ..
> also notice the non standard vga holder.. even tho i got the advanced, I dont think the usb 3 version comes with one,
> I'd buy one from the cmstore but they dont deliver down under,.so im stuck
Click to expand...

Those look like they exhaust in to the case for the most part so I would recommend a higher CFM 140 mm fan on the side panel as exhaust.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> I dont know about you but with the sidepanel if I set a 120mm fan to pull air in then it makes annoying sound.
> 
> Any way to counter this?


try some rubber/silcon fan mounts

ive got them with my enermax everest and theres no noise difference in or out


----------



## cgull

i have the window side panel so 140 not an option, but i'll try higher cfm 120 mm..got a sickle flow i could pop in

seem to be getting better temps as an intake (40) than exhaust (44) on top card .. the bottom one is 2-3 degrees better as exhaust


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Which fan are you using on the side?


I'm using Coolermaster's 120mm blue led fan. Interesting is that it doesn't do that noise if I set the fan to push air out from the case. The problem seems to be with the defensive plastic grid. I think that makes the noise.


----------



## axipher

Is it possibly the fan blades rubbing against the side panel? Maybe try some spacers.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Is it possibly the fan blades rubbing against the side panel? Maybe try some spacers.


I don't think that the blades cause it. If I apply pressure to the plastic grid then it doesn't make that sound.


----------



## MWH

hey guys add me too the club
here is my first water-coold rig


----------



## jedi304

Welcome! Very nice clean setup you got there! Did you sleeve the wirings yourself?


----------



## MWH

thank you mate









and no it is my first time so i didnt what to F it up


----------



## axipher

What fans are those?


----------



## MWH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What fans are those?


R4 CoolerMaster SickleFlow 120mm Red LED Fan


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MWH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What fans are those?
> 
> 
> 
> R4 CoolerMaster SickleFlow 120mm Red LED Fan
Click to expand...

Such nice fans, hard to find LED's that I like.

Can you post a pic with all your lights off and just your rig on?


----------



## MWH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Such nice fans, hard to find LED's that I like.
> Can you post a pic with all your lights off and just your rig on?


it looks just like this just with the fans moving


----------



## topet2k12001

*Hi Friends,*

Just wanted to share an update. As a "pre-Christmas" gift to myself (I celebrated my birthday just last week), I went up a notch with my water-cooling for the Cooler Master 690II Advanced that I initially posted on this thread at post # 16053.

Upgrades made:

1. Went for a full GPU waterblock (EK) from a universal GPU waterblock (XSPC).
2. Purchased a backplate for the video card.
3. Added a RAM waterblock (EK, for Corsair Dominator). Practically speaking, water-cooling the RAM is not necessary but I just added it for the "bling" factor, lol.
4. Changed the tubes from black to white.

Here are some pics. Pardon me as I have taken those pics immediately after install and during leak-testing. Also I am using a regular point-and-shoot as I am not into photography.

*Note:* images have been resized to 640x480. If you want to view the images in full, you can visit my ImageShack album here. If you want to see my cable management, you can visit my initial post here.

The rest of the pics in my rig signature/profile. Hope you like it.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> *Hi Friends,*
> Just wanted to share an update. As a "pre-Christmas" gift to myself (I celebrated my birthday just last week), I went up a notch with my water-cooling for the Cooler Master 690II Advanced that I initially posted on this thread at post # 16053.
> Upgrades made:
> 1. Went for a full GPU waterblock (EK) from a universal GPU waterblock (XSPC).
> 2. Purchased a backplate for the video card.
> 3. Added a RAM waterblock (EK, for Corsair Dominator). Practically speaking, water-cooling the RAM is not necessary but I just added it for the "bling" factor, lol.
> 4. Changed the tubes from black to white.
> Here are some pics. Pardon me as I have taken those pics immediately after install and during leak-testing. Also I am using a regular point-and-shoot as I am not into photography.
> *Note:* images have been resized to 640x480. If you want to view the images in full, you can visit my ImageShack album here. If you want to see my cable management, you can visit my initial post here.
> The rest of the pics in my rig signature/profile. Hope you like it.


WOW! SWEET Rig !! Really clean and laid out!!


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> WOW! SWEET Rig !! Really clean and laid out!!


Thanks for appreciating.


----------



## AeroZ

Wiring is not as good as I'd like but still better than total mess.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> Wiring is not as good as I'd like but still better than total mess.


Nice build, sir.







In my opinion, you will just need to sleeve your PSU and all your cables. It'll do a wonderfull job aesthetically, as well as improve your cable management a lot.


----------



## RushMore1205

is it true that a storm sniper side panales wil fit this case???
i want to get a window side panel any recomendations, besides doing my own??


----------



## hoostie

This is the first time I have used the 690 II advanced case. I helped a buddy build the original 690 back in the day. Man these things have improved a lot. This build is not all top of the line, but it is a work computer. I did not have to pay for it, and got to use some nice parts to build myself a new computer for my new job. All in all I have to say that I am impressed with this case. I was even thinking about switching my gaming rig from my haf 932 to this case. Just wanting something a little smaller. I bought it all at microcenter the other day.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*
> 
> is it true that a storm sniper side panales wil fit this case???
> i want to get a window side panel any recomendations, besides doing my own??


Hm, I don't know. But I do know that the 690II Advanced has a windowed-side panel version. Mine is. Also I believe there is a "CoolerMaster Store" in the US where you get to buy parts of the case (lucky for you guys).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoostie*
> 
> This is the first time I have used the 690 II advanced case. I helped a buddy build the original 690 back in the day. Man these things have improved a lot. This build is not all top of the line, but it is a work computer. I did not have to pay for it, and got to use some nice parts to build myself a new computer for my new job. All in all I have to say that I am impressed with this case. I was even thinking about switching my gaming rig from my haf 932 to this case. Just wanting something a little smaller. I bought it all at microcenter the other day.


Nice build!







Yes they have improved...I didn't own a CoolerMaster case before, but looking at your pics I would say they have...mine didn't come with grommets, lol.

You might want to sleeve the cables for a cleaner look.


----------



## hoostie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Nice build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they have improved...I didn't own a CoolerMaster case before, but looking at your pics I would say they have...mine didn't come with grommets, lol.
> You might want to sleeve the cables for a cleaner look.


Ya, I think the gromets look good. I would think about sleeving the cables but since it is a work computer I am not going to spend any of my own time and money to do it. Everything in my gaming rig is sleeved.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoostie*
> 
> Ya, I think the gromets look good. I would think about sleeving the cables but since it is a work computer I am not going to spend any of my own time and money to do it. Everything in my gaming rig is sleeved.


I see. Agree, no need to beautify a work computer, then.


----------



## uniwarking

Guys, I'm wanting to add another intake fan to the front of my case. I have 3 open slots under my Bluray drive, should be plenty of room for a 120mm fan (maybe bigger, not sure). How do you go about mounting one of these in the CM690 II Advanced case and what would be a good fan (both quiet and able to move alot of air)?


----------



## qbical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Guys, I'm wanting to add another intake fan to the front of my case. I have 3 open slots under my Bluray drive, should be plenty of room for a 120mm fan (maybe bigger, not sure). How do you go about mounting one of these in the CM690 II Advanced case and what would be a good fan (both quiet and able to move alot of air)?


i only had enough room to add an 80mm right at the front in the drive bay (cools my pumps) and i just used a piece of Velcro to hold it in place and it has worked like a champ. also easy to remove and replace.


----------



## MiKE_nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Guys, I'm wanting to add another intake fan to the front of my case. I have 3 open slots under my Bluray drive, should be plenty of room for a 120mm fan (maybe bigger, not sure). How do you go about mounting one of these in the CM690 II Advanced case and what would be a good fan (both quiet and able to move alot of air)?


I myself have a 120mm in the the front. I use something similar to this

You might be able to do it with cable ties too if you're creative.

For fans I can't suggest too much, but I do have these. They're pretty quite as long as they're not spinning at max rpm and they move quite a fair amount of air.


----------



## rage_q3

Hey folks!
I have a CM-690 standard case with window (RC-690-KWN1-GP). I m going to upgrade my case with 140-mm fans that are compatible with 120-mm mounting holes bun I am not sure that it is possible for all case's fans. So the question is: is it possible to mount 140-mm fan (Slip Stream 140) in the mounting place for :
1) front fan
2) rear fan
3) bottom fan
4) left fan

Thanks in advance


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rage_q3*
> 
> Hey folks!
> I have a CM-690 standard case with window (RC-690-KWN1-GP). I m going to upgrade my case with 140-mm fans that are compatible with 120-mm mounting holes bun I am not sure that it is possible for all case's fans. So the question is: is it possible to mount 140-mm fan (Slip Stream 140) in the mounting place for :
> 1) front fan
> 2) rear fan
> 3) bottom fan
> 4) left fan
> 
> Thanks in advance


1) Yes
2) No
3) Yes (but only one and you would have to remove the drive cage)
4) I have the regular panel but I would assume Yes


----------



## soulstaker

Anyone knows if the RS240 radiator can fit on the top of the 690 II? I know that the MCR220 fits, but i think i'll get a Rasa Kit on my new build.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> Anyone knows if the RS240 radiator can fit on the top of the 690 II? I know that the MCR220 fits, but i think i'll get a Rasa Kit on my new build.


I run one In the top of my 690II. It fits so perfectly it's ridiculous. It couldn't line up more perfectly with the edge of an ATX mobo if it tried.


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I run one In the top of my 690II. It fits so perfectly it's ridiculous. It couldn't line up more perfectly with the edge of an ATX mobo if it tried.


I bet you cant fit a single A4 sheet there









I'll consider the Rasa Kit when upgrading from the 212+, but for now i'll wait AMD with the next gen cards


----------



## IrishBug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moowey*
> 
> She's in, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Wow! So it can be done. Im looking for a case right now, and I want to mount the H100 on the bottom, and it looks like I have found the right case to do the job. One thing though, do the stock fans that came with the radiator work/fit there? Also, what kind of temps are you receiving on the cpu, are they pretty decent? I just checked the psu I bought, and its 160mm long, so I should be good to go there. I guess Ill need to purchase a few extra 120 fans though because it looks like the case comes with 3. Any info you can provide would be appreciated, and thank you for the pics.


----------



## axipher

You can check my gallery for pics, a 6.5" PSU (165 mm) will easily fit along with the H100 as long as you have the H100 supported up high enough for the cables to pass under where the RAD overhangs the fans. I solved this by adding some fan shrouds (think gutted 120 mm fans) between the fans and the RAD.


----------



## moowey

You can also mount it at the top, but depends on the motherboard (heat sinks and stuff at the top)





The stock fans are pretty good, loud on full but shift loads of air, with push pull @ 4ghz temps around 30c-34c but my house is warm, but on a cold day down to about 26c


----------



## IrishBug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Just bought this http://www.ebuyer.com/284029-coolermaster-cm-690-ii-advanced-case-usb3-0-version-rc-692a-kkn5
> It doesn't mention that it has a window in the description but it shows in the first picture that it has a window but the second one shows the standard door. Hopefully it's windowed.
> Also it doesn't mention the gpu bracket included in the previous revision.
> Has anyone received this with a USB3 version?
> I'm also thinking about getting either a thermalright shaman or arctic cooling accelero xtreme plus ii for my 6970 but I can't decide.
> Does anyone have either of these in their 690?
> Thanks


Hi, that particular version is not avaialble in the North America market now. Fortunately though, you can purchase the top panel, which has the USB 3.0 (with mobo header) on it. No pass through, thank goodness. It only costs $17.00 US, plus the shipping.

Lasher


----------



## wermad

Has anyone fitted a 280mm radiator on top?


----------



## TheOddOne

Have a question, how often do you guys clean your case ? and how would you guys do it ?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Have a question, how often do you guys clean your case ? and how would you guys do it ?


Rarely! FIlters on all intakes, clean them when I remember to! The rest of the case just gets a quick blow out with compressed air whenever I open it for whatever reason and think it needs it!


----------



## axipher

Mine sits up top above my monitors, so it almost never needs to be cleaned, and I run without the side panel on too, that might help.

Just remember to maintain positive pressure and you should almost never have to worry about dust.


----------



## cole2109

Hey guys
Add me too the CM club




































Last update...

Asus Xonar D2 (Replacement for Audigy 2) + additional Corsair 2 × 4GB


----------



## outlawsbba

I want to be part of the club 2, pics are in the sig rig.

I also have a question. I want to put my radiator in the bottom, so i can go push pull. I understand this involves taking out the hard drive cage for the bottom 4 hard drives.
But the problem is i have 2 hard drives + 1 SSD, where can i put the ssd? I also already used the 5.25 to 2.5inch bay for my fan controller.
Maybe cut the bottom bay so i can house 2+1 drives?


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlawsbba*
> 
> I want to be part of the club 2, pics are in the sig rig.
> I also have a question. I want to put my radiator in the bottom, so i can go push pull. I understand this involves taking out the hard drive cage for the bottom 4 hard drives.
> But the problem is i have 2 hard drives + 1 SSD, where can i put the ssd? I also already used the 5.25 to 2.5inch bay for my fan controller.
> Maybe cut the bottom bay so i can house 2+1 drives?


Try this method  from above


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlawsbba*
> 
> I want to be part of the club 2, pics are in the sig rig.
> I also have a question. I want to put my radiator in the bottom, so i can go push pull. I understand this involves taking out the hard drive cage for the bottom 4 hard drives.
> But the problem is i have 2 hard drives + 1 SSD, where can i put the ssd? I also already used the 5.25 to 2.5inch bay for my fan controller.
> Maybe cut the bottom bay so i can house 2+1 drives?


you can use the hotswap bay, or you can use zip tie's and tie it to the bottom HDD. or you could slide it inbetween the top and bottom HDD I think.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cole2109*
> 
> Hey guys
> Add me too the CM club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last update...
> Asus Xonar D2 (Replacement for Audigy 2) + additional Corsair 2 × 4GB


Where do you live ?


----------



## outlawsbba

I use the hotswap bay so thats not an option ^^


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlawsbba*
> 
> I use the hotswap bay so thats not an option ^^


Double-sided mounting tape behind the mobo tray. It'll fit and reduce wire clutter. Also, you can fit it on top of an optical drive without trouble. I actually route several of my cables on top of my optical.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Has anyone fitted a 280mm radiator on top?


Magicool slim 280 easily fits on top but there is no room to put 140 fans under top cover.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Magicool slim 280 easily fits on top but there is no room to put 140 fans under top cover.


Actually u can fit 2 140 fans under the top cover... i did it and they fit just fine.

All u need to do is to put them a in the right spot... u cant screw the in place but there is no need for that since mesh is holding them in place. And if u use rubber spacers u eliminate vibrations.









I used just one rubber holder for the front fan to hold in place. Use the front 120 mm mounting hole for the fan in the back.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Actually u can fit 2 140 fans under the top cover... i did it and they fit just fine.
> All u need to do is to put them a in the right spot... u cant screw the in place but there is no need for that since mesh is holding them in place. And if u use rubber spacers u eliminate vibrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used just one rubber holder for the front fan to hold in place. Use the front 120 mm mounting hole for the fan in the back.


Of course fans fit there like that but if you use that place for a 280 radiator then there is no place to put 2 * 140 fans.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Actually u can fit 2 140 fans under the top cover... i did it and they fit just fine.
> All u need to do is to put them a in the right spot... u cant screw the in place but there is no need for that since mesh is holding them in place. And if u use rubber spacers u eliminate vibrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used just one rubber holder for the front fan to hold in place. Use the front 120 mm mounting hole for the fan in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fans fit there like that but if you use that place for a 280 radiator then there is no place to put 2 * 140 fans.
Click to expand...

Could you mount the RAD in the case with the fans up top? As long as the RAD is less then 45 mm thick, it should clear the motherboard no problem.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Could you mount the RAD in the case with the fans up top? As long as the RAD is less then 45 mm thick, it should clear the motherboard no problem.


I wouldn't worry about the mobo clearance as much as the rad width. Rads are wider than the fans they're designed to hold, and IIRC a 140mm fan is a close fit in the top.

Also, is there any specific reason you want a 140mm rad over a 120mm? 120mm fans generally have better static pressure (pushing force) which is what matters when it comes to thin rads due to high fin densities. Also, because of the cross-member at the top, you won't be getting the full potential of your 140mm fans.

Don't forget that the case door needs clearance for the 'hooks' as well.


----------



## axipher

I have 140 fans up top with no issue and can install a 240 mm in the upper part with minimal modification to the upper panel. Someone else had asked about a 280 mm RAD.

Essentially if you were to get a low FPI 280 mm RAD, you could stick two low speed 140 mm fans on and you would have pretty silent operation.

Personally, I'm still looking at a 240 mm EK RAD XTX (64 mm thick) on the bottom for my CPU, then add an EK 240 mm RAD XT (47 mm thick) on the top if I add a water block to my GPU and maybe a 140 mm RAD on the front panel if needed.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Magicool slim 280 easily fits on top but there is no room to put 140 fans under top cover.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Actually u can fit 2 140 fans under the top cover... i did it and they fit just fine.
> All u need to do is to put them a in the right spot... u cant screw the in place but there is no need for that since mesh is holding them in place. And if u use rubber spacers u eliminate vibrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used just one rubber holder for the front fan to hold in place. Use the front 120 mm mounting hole for the fan in the back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Of course fans fit there like that but if you use that place for a 280 radiator then there is no place to put 2 * 140 fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Could you mount the RAD in the case with the fans up top? As long as the RAD is less then 45 mm thick, it should clear the motherboard no problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the mobo clearance as much as the rad width. Rads are wider than the fans they're designed to hold, and IIRC a 140mm fan is a close fit in the top.
> Also, is there any specific reason you want a 140mm rad over a 120mm? 120mm fans generally have better static pressure (pushing force) which is what matters when it comes to thin rads due to high fin densities. Also, because of the cross-member at the top, you won't be getting the full potential of your 140mm fans.
> Don't forget that the case door needs clearance for the 'hooks' as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have 140 fans up top with no issue and can install a 240 mm in the upper part with minimal modification to the upper panel. Someone else had asked about a 280 mm RAD.
> Essentially if you were to get a low FPI 280 mm RAD, you could stick two low speed 140 mm fans on and you would have pretty silent operation.
> Personally, I'm still looking at a 240 mm EK RAD XTX (64 mm thick) on the bottom for my CPU, then add an EK 240 mm RAD XT (47 mm thick) on the top if I add a water block to my GPU and maybe a 140 mm RAD on the front panel if needed.


Thanks guys. I'll stick to a couple of 240 rads since I'm thinking of downgrading my rig (too much pc for the games I play, and I just got a ps3). if I get this, I'm eying two XSPC EX240s.

edit:

I just noticed that the window door CM offers for the 690 is vented for a fan, which is a bummer tbh. Any one cut a window for the stock solid door? Any pics please







Thanks.


----------



## renaldi17

Hi guys, I really want to join in this club, here are my pictures


----------



## axipher

That's a really clean build


----------



## cHaoSphEre

If anyone wants a pro tip for watercooling the 690 II, you can attach a 280mm radiator inside the case at the top, with 2x 140mm fans sitting in the roof (you can't screw them in).

;P


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Hey all, can anyone confirm an h80 fits in the cm690 ii with push/pull fans and both top 140mm fans in the case?? Thanks!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Hey all, can anyone confirm an h80 fits in the cm690 ii with push/pull fans and both top 140mm fans in the case?? Thanks!!!


Might be a tight squeeze, though your mb may determine if its plausible or not. Most of the advice I've been given is that a thick or rad/fans will not fit on top (keep in mind that the top cover already has fan mounting). The bottom shouldn't have any issues with a tick rad or a push/pull setup on a slim rad based on the awesome build pics I have seen around here and other places.

Its a lovely case, something that I wouldn't hesitate to get if I were not at a cross-road of build decisions/plans/path









Edit: if any one is interested, geeks.com has the Nvidia ed 690 ii (refurb) for $71 w/ free shipping (ground):

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=NV-692A-KWN2-R&cat=CAS


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Hey all, can anyone confirm an h80 fits in the cm690 ii with push/pull fans and both top 140mm fans in the case?? Thanks!!!


Check out my thread here... the CM 690 H80 install in the first thread is mine: http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread which is somewhere back in here I think!


----------



## Mattyd893

Direct post in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15970#post_15187365

Notice how one fan can be mounted externaly (fan guard reccomended) on the rear fan mount to save room inside the case, makes no difference to performance but this is in the Standard, not sure if the mesh is more raised on the ii or advanced?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Direct post in this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15970#post_15187365
> Notice how one fan can be mounted externaly (fan guard reccomended) on the rear fan mount to save room inside the case, makes no difference to performance but this is in the Standard, not sure if the mesh is more raised on the ii or advanced?


IIRC mesh is a bit more raised on the 690II. Just experiment with where you feel comfortable having the fan. With a slim radiator like the H80 has, your options are much more open than if you were working with an RX120. Though, as can be seen above, you can even fit a fat rad plus fan on the inside.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> IIRC mesh is a bit more raised on the 690II. Just experiment with where you feel comfortable having the fan. With a slim radiator like the H80 has, your options are much more open than if you were working with an RX120. Though, as can be seen above, you can even fit a fat rad plus fan on the inside.


You can get the whole thing on the inside using the rear fan mount unless you have some massive heatsinks there.

I opted to put one fan on the outside for 2 reasons,
1. You get more room on the inside to get to fan headers etc and air to circulate over
2. The rear, top mounted fan has more effect on the air coming from the rad, if the whole thing was inside it would basically be ineffective.

At the same time, with the standard case, i cannot top mount the H80, even with 1 fan under the mesh, my RAM or heatsinks get in the way.

Think you get a bit more room with the newer versions though.


----------



## wermad

Ok guys, if everything goes according to plan, I'll be pulling the trigger on a 690 ii Adv.

How thick is the door panel? I want to cut a window for it. I won't justify buying the window door since its ruined (imho) by that fan mount tbh.

Also, what's the height from the inside of the bottom of the case to the top inside of the case. I'm suspecting my reservoir tube won't fit inside







.


----------



## Maysam

I'm a newbie at modding, how would I go abouts making a panel for my case?

And also, should i scrap my 120 fans that I have (2 stocks and 2: http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=027866)
and replace these with 140s? Or would it be a waste of money?

So far I only have one front intake (140mm stock), 1 side panel (intake), two top (exhaust) and 1 rear exhaust.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ok guys, if everything goes according to plan, I'll be pulling the trigger on a 690 ii Adv.
> How thick is the door panel? I want to cut a window for it. I won't justify buying the window door since its ruined (imho) by that fan mount tbh.
> Also, what's the height from the inside of the bottom of the case to the top inside of the case. I'm suspecting my reservoir tube won't fit inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The side panel is definitely solid. I myself went through 2 dremel cutting disks when doing my side panel window.


----------



## cHaoSphEre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ok guys, if everything goes according to plan, I'll be pulling the trigger on a 690 ii Adv.
> How thick is the door panel? I want to cut a window for it. I won't justify buying the window door since its ruined (imho) by that fan mount tbh.
> Also, what's the height from the inside of the bottom of the case to the top inside of the case. I'm suspecting my reservoir tube won't fit inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You'd be much better off getting the panel with the side window and removing the window to put in your own. Its easy enough to take out the current fan window and swap in a bit of clear perspex with holes for the screws that were holding in the original window.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHaoSphEre*
> 
> You'd be much better off getting the panel with the side window and removing the window to put in your own. Its easy enough to take out the current fan window and swap in a bit of clear perspex with holes for the screws that were holding in the original window.


ehhhhh. It really limits your designs. Like, a ton.


----------



## momonz

Question guys, would the Silverstone magnetized 140mm fan filter would fit under the psu of 690-ii? Or just use the 120mm version?


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Question guys, would the Silverstone magnetized 140mm fan filter would fit under the psu of 690-ii? Or just use the 120mm version?


when you say under, do you mean between the psu and the case or on the outside of the case? my 690ii advanced came with a filter on the inside , which isnt much good because you have to remove the psu to clean and replace..

assuming its the outside, then the 140 mm would not fit, the 120 might.. because of the case feet the max width is roughly 137mm..so it depends if the silverstone 120 filter is less than 137mm from outside edges.. their website doesnt specify .i've got a different 140 filter which is almost 160 wide.

personally i replaced all the stock filters with a 'DEMCi Flex CoolerMaster CM690II Advanced Filter Kit (5 piece)' magnetised like the silverstones ..much easier and they fit perfectly..the psu filter measures 165x135(outside) covering the entire vent.



hope this helps


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ok guys, if everything goes according to plan, I'll be pulling the trigger on a 690 ii Adv.
> How thick is the door panel? I want to cut a window for it. I won't justify buying the window door since its ruined (imho) by that fan mount tbh.
> Also, what's the height from the inside of the bottom of the case to the top inside of the case. I'm suspecting my reservoir tube won't fit inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Scrapping the 800D? I am in a similar situation where I own both cases, but am unsure which to use. The 800D has the space, and I own all the stuff I need, but the 690 seems like it'd be more fun and challenging to make work.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Scrapping the 800D? I am in a similar situation where I own both cases, but am unsure which to use. The 800D has the space, and I own all the stuff I need, but the 690 seems like it'd be more fun and challenging to make work.


I was ready to order the 690 but I stumbled on a really good deal on a different case. I'll pick up the 690 for my wife's oem machine when its time to upgrade it. But I felt like you, a challenge to water cool. Since I decided to keep my gpu setup, I'll need as much rad power as possible which is limited in the 690 without going external.


----------



## TheOddOne

Never knew the CM 690 can charge my iphone very quick LOL


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I was ready to order the 690 but I stumbled on a really good deal on a different case. I'll pick up the 690 for my wife's oem machine when its time to upgrade it. But I felt like you, a challenge to water cool. Since I decided to keep my gpu setup, I'll need as much *rad power as possible which is limited in the 690 without going external*.


eeyup.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I was ready to order the 690 but I stumbled on a really good deal on a different case. I'll pick up the 690 for my wife's oem machine when its time to upgrade it. But I felt like you, a challenge to water cool. Since I decided to keep my gpu setup, I'll need as much *rad power as possible which is limited in the 690 without going external*.
> 
> 
> 
> eeyup.
Click to expand...

More pics of that setup


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> eeyup.


Your build was my inspiration to go with the 690 but these 470s dump a lot of heat. And now one of them is flaky and kicking a bit more heat than usual. As everyone knows, gen 1 fermi were heat monsters. Plus I couldn't pass the awesome price I got on my new case. I love the 690 so that will go into my wife's build.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Your build was my inspiration to go with the 690 but these 470s dump a lot of heat. And now one of them is flaky and kicking a bit more heat than usual. As everyone knows, gen 1 fermi were heat monsters. Plus I couldn't pass the awesome price I got on my new case. I love the 690 so that will go into my wife's build.


They also om nom nom the watts and fitting a larger PSU in the 690II would be crazy difficult. Even the AX850 is impossible to remove unless I detach the bottom rad and wiggle it out of the case.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Question guys, would the Silverstone magnetized 140mm fan filter would fit under the psu of 690-ii? Or just use the 120mm version?
> 
> 
> 
> when you say under, do you mean between the psu and the case or on the outside of the case? my 690ii advanced came with a filter on the inside , which isnt much good because you have to remove the psu to clean and replace..
> 
> assuming its the outside, then the 140 mm would not fit, the 120 might.. because of the case feet the max width is roughly 137mm..so it depends if the silverstone 120 filter is less than 137mm from outside edges.. their website doesnt specify .i've got a different 140 filter which is almost 160 wide.
> 
> personally i replaced all the stock filters with a 'DEMCi Flex CoolerMaster CM690II Advanced Filter Kit (5 piece)' magnetised like the silverstones ..much easier and they fit perfectly..the psu filter measures 165x135(outside) covering the entire vent.
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps
Click to expand...

Yes I meant outside, of the bottom of the psu dock. That's the one on your pic. Based on it I think only the 120mm would fit. Thanks alot for your help. I am planning to buy the USB 3.0 version, the stock air filters is one of my major concern about this case.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Yes I meant outside, of the bottom of the psu dock. That's the one on your pic. Based on it I think only the 120mm would fit. Thanks alot for your help. I am planning to buy the USB 3.0 version, the stock air filters is one of my major concern about this case.


I believe the air filters on the USB3 version are different, and detachable from the outside. But that may be me being misinformed.


----------



## SoliDD

any word on when the USB3 is going to be available?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> any word on when the USB3 is going to be available?


It is available in Europe from what I understand with all my emails with cooler Master US but isn't available in US


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> More pics of that setup


All set to deliver but suddenly-- image hosting site isn't working.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> More pics of that setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set to deliver but suddenly-- image hosting site isn't working.
Click to expand...

Use OCN


----------



## MKHunt

Site is back. Forgive the two zip ties. I'm training my tubes that they must obey, that kinking there is bad, and that they can be not kinked if they choose to be.


----------



## axipher

That's some pretty amazing work there









What fans?


----------



## MKHunt

Gelid Wing 12 PL (1850 rpm version)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Gelid Wing 12 PL (1850 rpm version)


Damn, no red, blue could work quite nicely though.


----------



## SoliDD

MKhunt where did you get those grommets, are they the corsair ones?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> MKhunt where did you get those grommets, are they the corsair ones?


Yep! They required some clever cutting, but they're 800D grommets.


----------



## SoliDD

nice, is there enough with the 800d set to cover all the routing holes?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> nice, is there enough with the 800d set to cover all the routing holes?


Without the very bottom hole (largest), there is enough to cover all the holes twice. With the largest hole, maybe only 1.5-1.75 times.


----------



## SoliDD

Meh, I'll wait for the grommets from the USB3 model, thanks though.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

So nice MKHunt!

More green and black to fuel the fire:


----------



## MKHunt

The flush front on your spider just looks sooooooooooooo good.


----------



## momonz

I was able to get a verbal commitment to sell my K63. Will get a 690 ii USB 3.0 version in 2 weeks time


----------



## Constantine85

Just fought between the nVidia edition and standard version...I ended up just ordering my 690II Advanced with option side panel window... pics soon!


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> I was able to get a verbal commitment to sell my K63. Will get a 690 ii USB 3.0 version in 2 weeks time


Where you buying from?


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> I was able to get a verbal commitment to sell my K63. Will get a 690 ii USB 3.0 version in 2 weeks time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you buying from?
Click to expand...

In a local store in Manila. The usb 3.0 version (with window panel) is priced the same as the 912 advanced and storm enforcer. Probably $80 in the US. That's a very cheap price I can't resist.


----------



## Constantine85

My CM690II Advanced just came in...just unboxed it - nothing like the smell of fresh plastic, metal and excellence. stay tuned for pics - I will have a side by side comparison with my other mid tower.


----------



## Constantine85

Before the heart transplant


----------



## Constantine85

Add me officially - thanks


----------



## axipher

Awesome, glad to have you aboard


----------



## redblinds

Hey, my 690, no mods in


----------



## Constantine85

nice double helix tank - im still air atm, I will be liquid cooled soon enough though. Ill probably go Corsair H100 or basic EK set up.


----------



## ramkatral

Well, went with a second rad to be able to put my gpu in line. A standard sized rad will fit up top, but standard sized 120 fans will NOT clear RAM sinks or CPU plug on extreme3 boards. Had to modify the case to mount them up top. More pics when it's all back together.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Well, went with a second rad to be able to put my gpu in line. A standard sized rad will fit up top, but standard sized 120 fans will NOT clear RAM sinks or CPU plug on extreme3 boards. *Had to modify the case to mount them up top.* More pics when it's all back together.


What? Mine fit up top without a problem.


----------



## ramkatral

Do you have the extreme3 board? Also, I'm talking about mounting the fans on the rad on the bottom, inside the case. As you can see in my pic, obviously the rad fit fine itself.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> 
> Before the heart transplant


Hey, I went from a v3 to the 690 II Advanced myself as well!

would you happen to know where I can maybe get my hands on a side panel for the v3 by any chance? The one on mine was my first side panel window mod and it came out BAD. And I cant seem to find a replacement panel alone anywhere to put on the case incase I want to use it again


----------



## wermad

After some flip-flopping (







), finally decided to pull the trigger on the 690 ii adv with the windowed door.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Hey, I went from a v3 to the 690 II Advanced myself as well!
> would you happen to know where I can maybe get my hands on a side panel for the v3 by any chance? The one on mine was my first side panel window mod and it came out BAD. And I cant seem to find a replacement panel alone anywhere to put on the case incase I want to use it again


First of all, excellent choice in upgrading to the larger mid tower... much bigger.
As for the side window on the V3... I will do some recon work to see if Thermal Take does like what Cooler Master does in that you can get scratch and dent sales or refurbs... if you were in the Baltimore area - I would just sell you my V4 which has the same side panel








I will let you know if I come across anything:thumb:


----------



## wermad

Just got my case and I have to say, after owning Thermaltake Armor, CM HAF 932, Mountain Mods Ext. Ascension, and the 800D, the 690 is a small thing to behold. But I'm really digging it and its very versatile.

The only pickle I've ran into is my psu. Its 160mm (6.3") long and with the modular cables attached, its gonna fight the RX240 that's going down at the bottom. Now I have a Lian Li psu extender bracket that pushes the psu back 60mm but that requires cutting the case which I want to avoid







. Anyways, what suggestions do you guys with bottom rads and a 160mm psu have? I've done a couple of cases where I have installed the psu extender but I want to avoid hacking a brand spanking new case.

My window door should arrive next week but I'm in no rush. In the mean time, more shopping for the remainder parts and sleeving the rainbow strand of cables from the i/o panel.


----------



## c3l3r0n1

Does anyone know about the ASUS GeForce GTX 580 can be fitted in to the Cooler Master 690 Nvidia edition?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just got my case and I have to say, after owning Thermaltake Armor, CM HAF 932, Mountain Mods Ext. Ascension, and the 800D, the 690 is a small thing to behold. But I'm really digging it and its very versatile.
> The only pickle I've ran into is my psu. Its 160mm (6.3") long and with the modular cables attached, its gonna fight the RX240 that's going down at the bottom. Now I have a Lian Li psu extender bracket that pushes the psu back 60mm but that requires cutting the case which I want to avoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyways, what suggestions do you guys with bottom rads and a 160mm psu have? I've done a couple of cases where I have installed the psu extender but I want to avoid hacking a brand spanking new case.
> My window door should arrive next week but I'm in no rush. In the mean time, more shopping for the remainder parts and sleeving the rainbow strand of cables from the i/o panel.


I have a PSU with the exact same dimensions and similar cables (AX850) and it fits just fine. Bit of a squeeze to be sure, but it fits without any modding. Put the PSU and cables in first, put the fittings on the rad BEFORE it goes in. Having the tubes on before helps as well. You can do tube routing without the PSU all cabled. Then once the cables are in squeeze the rad in roughly, organize the cables a bit behind the rad, then while pushing with your fingers, frantically attach the rad in as many points as possible underneath. I was able to get three holes to line up. Admittedly, it was MUCH easier once I used cables that weren't individually sleeved in paracord lol.


----------



## wermad

Tnx Mk. The problem really is with my psu, the cables are a bit bulky and the cables are placed across the psu rather then on a single side. I'm going to play around with it once I get my rads in but I'm starting to lean on adding the extender since the real-estate would be useful and the case has a small footprint and will not obstruct anything with the extender. Time to buy some more dremel cut-off wheels


----------



## bobfig

well its official im out. just got done moving into my Define R3. was a lot of memories in this tread.


----------



## magicase

I have a thin 8cm fan from coolermaster for the fan hole behind the mb tray on the side panel.

Is it better to have it pushing air in or out the case?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I have a thin 8cm fan from coolermaster for the fan hole behind the mb tray on the side panel.
> Is it better to have it pushing air in or out the case?


I'd put it pushing air in for three reasons:

1. More cold air on thew socket is what the doctor likes
2. You're not going to be able to draw much air from a cable control area with the pressure a thin fan generates








3. Positive pressure helps keep dust to a minimum.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I have a thin 8cm fan from coolermaster for the fan hole behind the mb tray on the side panel.
> Is it better to have it pushing air in or out the case?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd put it pushing air in for three reasons:
> 
> 1. More cold air on thew socket is what the doctor likes
> 2. You're not going to be able to draw much air from a cable control area with the pressure a thin fan generates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Positive pressure helps keep dust to a minimum.
Click to expand...

+1

I just put on a 15 mm slim fan on the side as intake and it helps tons.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

Even though I jumped ship to a T600, I know I have some fans of my builds here.

Check my latest in my profile if you are interested.

Keep kewl and keep modding.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> First of all, excellent choice in upgrading to the larger mid tower... much bigger.
> As for the side window on the V3... I will do some recon work to see if Thermal Take does like what Cooler Master does in that you can get scratch and dent sales or refurbs... if you were in the Baltimore area - I would just sell you my V4 which has the same side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know if I come across anything:thumb:


awesome. thanks for keeping an eye out. I continue to look around myself but so far still no luck. And even though the cases are super cheap around me, I can't justify spending 35$ to get another case just for the side panel. Hopefully I can come across something. It'd be cool to use the case again at some point, its not bad at all for what it is. great budget case IMO


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> awesome. thanks for keeping an eye out. I continue to look around myself but so far still no luck. And even though the cases are super cheap around me, I can't justify spending 35$ to get another case just for the side panel. Hopefully I can come across something. It'd be cool to use the case again at some point, its not bad at all for what it is. great budget case IMO


Completely agree on the budget case price. I have mine for sale now but for only $20..Ill give it a few weeks and if I get no bites - no big deal. I can always use it for another build or do something crazy with it. Maybe I will turn it into a fish tank.. haha. OR when I have an EK water cooling system - have my tank in there. Who knows..
Still lovin the 690II.. great case all around.


----------



## arrow0309

Small upgrades


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Small upgrades


cant get over how large the Noctua is... ..


----------



## wermad

Psu and RX240 don't fit







, gonna go with a smaller psu, looking at the HX650.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Psu and RX240 don't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , gonna go with a smaller psu, looking at the HX650.


I firmly believe they will. It just takes effort and creativity.

The key is arranging all the cables to kind of weave between the modular plugs as much as possible before even fitting the rad.


----------



## wermad

Silverstone uses some thick connectors coupled with the caps that some of the cables have its a super tight squeeze. I'm also running two cards now, so I really don't have a need for a 1kw psu as well.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Silverstone uses some thick connectors coupled with the caps that some of the cables have its a super tight squeeze. I'm also running two cards now, so I really don't have a need for a 1kw psu as well.


Mm, the AX850 OEM is Silverstone









Are you running dual 560Tis or 6950s? Basically what two cards are handled by a 650w unit?


----------



## wermad

two 470s, I might pick up something different with a bit more oomph. Had I been able to sleeve these cables I wouldn't complain, but silverstone cables are a super pita to remove the pins. I have sleeved about 4-5 psu(s) and I've never had this much trouble. The cables are stiff (cheap braid and cable ties), the connectors are thick, and the capacitors makes is hard to bend and avoid snapping them (happened with an ocz modular psu). I'm looking at a few options right now but I really don't feel like keeping this one and it gives me the opportunity to get something smaller.

Btw, I couldn't fit the Lian Li psu extender as you know the back of the 690 is not completely flat and I had some serious second thoughts about cutting a brand new case.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> two 470s, I might pick up something different with a bit more oomph. Had I been able to sleeve these cables I wouldn't complain, but silverstone cables are a super pita to remove the pins. I have sleeved about 4-5 psu(s) and I've never had this much trouble. The cables are stiff (cheap braid and cable ties), the connectors are thick, and the capacitors makes is hard to bend and avoid snapping them (happened with an ocz modular psu). I'm looking at a few options right now but I really don't feel like keeping this one and it gives me the opportunity to get something smaller.
> Btw, I couldn't fit the Lian Li psu extender as you know the back of the 690 is not completely flat and I had some serious second thoughts about cutting a brand new case.


Ah I thought the 470s were closer to 800 watts than 650. IIRC ~700-750 is recommended for SLI 560Tis. Don't worry about oomph with those though. Once you get a good strong overclock they're about like stock 570s which is nothing to scoff at.

HX series are solid. With 470s I'd get at least a 750 though, and that might be cutting it a bit close.


----------



## wermad

I just ordered a Cooler Master GX750w unit. Its a decent unit and with a mir its $75, but most importantly its small, its 5.5" which gives me 0.8" of real estate. It comes with some neatto blue graphics


----------



## destinyair

nice


----------



## axipher

Here's my update of how I installed the RAD in the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced

RED circles = Stock Corsair H100 screws (2 per shroud)
BLUE circles = 6-32 1 1/2" machine screws with washer and nut's (2 per fan)
YELLOW circles = Regular fan screws (2 per fan)

As you can see there is a little gap between the fans and shrouds and the shrouds just sit right on the BLUE screws that are helping hold the fans on the bottom of the case.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's my update of how I installed the RAD in the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced
> RED circles = Stock Corsair H100 screws (2 per shroud)
> BLUE circles = 6-32 1 1/2" machine screws with washer and nut's (2 per fan)
> YELLOW circles = Regular fan screws (2 per fan)
> As you can see there is a little gap between the fans and shrouds and the shrouds just sit right on the BLUE screws that are helping hold the fans on the bottom of the case.


Nice








Wouldn't however this setup add some hot air inside your case?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't however this setup add some hot air inside your case?


Nope, The fans are exhausting out the bottom to either side. The front bottom stand goes along the entire width of the front so no hot air comes out the front of the case, and I put a little piece of cardboard right behind the grill about halfway down the case so that no hot air makes it to the PSU intake at the bottom rear.


----------



## wermad

Just got my CM gx750w psu and there so much space down there now with the RX240! Sadly its a fully fixed psu but I don't mind. Hopefully the pins pull out a lot easier than the Silverstone so I can sleeve the sucker and give it some pizzazz.

I'm picking up my RS240 and RS120 this weekend but ppcs only had a limited amount of fittings so I have to wait for those to be in stock again. Pump should arrive next week.

edit:


----------



## Compaddict

Looking good wermad!









I knew the RX rads were thicker but WOW!







Is that the only rad you are going to use? I am very interested in how well it cools.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Looking good wermad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew the RX rads were thicker but WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only rad you are going to use? I am very interested in how well it cools.


I'm picking up an RS240 and an RS120 I bought locally this weekend. That should be enough for the cpu and two 470s.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Looking good wermad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew the RX rads were thicker but WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only rad you are going to use? I am very interested in how well it cools.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm picking up an RS240 and an RS120 I bought locally this weekend. That should be enough for the cpu and two 470s.
Click to expand...

I would bet that 2x RX240's would be all you need. I ran 2x MCR 360's (Less than half as thick as your RX) that cooled my 2500k @ 4.6ghz and 2x GTX580's and nothing went over 62c fully loaded. When I add another 580 for Tri Sli I may need better cooling which is why I am curious how well the RX series does.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> I would bet that 2x RX240's would be all you need. I ran 2x MCR 360's (Less than half as thick as your RX) that cooled my 2500k @ 4.6ghz and 2x GTX580's and nothing went over 62c fully loaded. When I add another 580 for Tri Sli I may need better cooling which is why I am curious how well the RX series does.


The RX240 doesn't fit on top sadly. I asked a while a go and the slim rads like the RS240 or the MCR220 where thick enough to clear the mb. You can stick an RX240 (or RX360) on the back but I want to keep everything inside and tidy.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Yea, I also plan to use 3 rads in my CM690. An RX240 in the bottom, RS240 in the top, and a RX120 on the back. Just have to sort out my other hobbies first lol.

There are 2-3 members in the 690 club that have an identical loop to what I have planned.


----------



## Constantine85

Reworking the cable management.



Finished - installed: 2 more 140mm fans... hot swap HHD bay... 5 temp probes( HHD/Front intake, top intake, southbridge, RAM, Rear CPU power phase area/exhaust fan) finally a nice and tidy case for having a electronic fan controller (they have tons of wiring) Ready to snack on some Battlefield 3!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Yea, I also plan to use 3 rads in my CM690. An RX240 in the bottom, RS240 in the top, and a RX120 on the back. Just have to sort out my other hobbies first lol.
> There are 2-3 members in the 690 club that have an identical loop to what I have planned.


yup


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> yup


this would be the rig that is an insperation to my up coming loop. MKHunt;s rig is on a level of perfection! great job man nice pic too!


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> this would be the rig that is an insperation to my up coming loop. MKHunt;s rig is on a level of perfection! great job man nice pic too!


Impressive rig man - love the green piping! I will have an EK system in here soon. Right now I have Hurricane Katrina trapped in my case with 8 fans blowing 100%... love the case since its uber quiet too!


----------



## wermad

Gonna sleeve my psu. I'm very surprised on how easy the pins pulled out. Then again, I've already have about five sleeved psu(s) under my belt.

I have a question about the top panel. There's a wire for a ground. Now, I don't plan to use and plug the e-sata/hot-swap drive connection nor am I using the stock front blue led fan (got blue r4s incoming). Is it ok if I leave this out?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gonna sleeve my psu. I'm very surprised on how easy the pins pulled out. Then again, I've already have about five sleeved psu(s) under my belt.
> I have a question about the top panel. There's a wire for a ground. Now, I don't plan to use and plug the e-sata/hot-swap drive connection nor am I using the stock front blue led fan (got blue r4s incoming). Is it ok if I leave this out?


It's probably OK but not recommended since some front panels have had grounding issues with the ports. A touch of the ports would cause restarts. Though I didn't have trouble fitting it in. What size sleeving are you using?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> It's probably OK but not recommended since some front panels have had grounding issues with the ports. A touch of the ports would cause restarts. Though I didn't have trouble fitting it in. What size sleeving are you using?


I'm using FurryLetters/TechFlex "clean-cut" 1/8" black sleeve. I have most of the top panel's cables sleeved and I removed the sata cables. I'll just keep the ground.

Craaaaappppppppppppp. one for the clips that holds the top panel broke off. Might been damaged when I was removing the top and I didn't realize that you have to push the clips out


----------



## destinyair




----------



## MKHunt

I am impressed at what you got to fit, for sure! Do you have a window to show off your work? Kinda needs one!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just got my CM gx750w psu and there so much space down there now with the RX240! Sadly its a fully fixed psu but I don't mind. Hopefully the pins pull out a lot easier than the Silverstone so I can sleeve the sucker and give it some pizzazz.
> I'm picking up my RS240 and RS120 this weekend but ppcs only had a limited amount of fittings so I have to wait for those to be in stock again. Pump should arrive next week.
> edit:


I am very interested it see how nicely the bottom card and the RX240 at the bottom connects. I have the exact same motherboard and case as you do, and am looking to crossfire cards and water cool with it. Ive seem some with single cards, but the 2nd is pretty close. Also, I have had bad luck with taping off RX rads in the past. I did this with my 480 and when I removed the tape, paint came with it. I am now in the process of repainting the rad.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destinyair*


WOW


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am very interested it see how nicely the bottom card and the RX240 at the bottom connects. I have the exact same motherboard and case as you do, and am looking to crossfire cards and water cool with it. Ive seem some with single cards, but the 2nd is pretty close. Also, I have had bad luck with taping off RX rads in the past. I did this with my 480 and when I removed the tape, paint came with it. I am now in the process of repainting the rad.


I'm using painters blue tape. So far no flaking/pealing.

I'm using my ek bridge since I don't have enough compression fittings to plumb both cards in parallel. I'm waiting on a blank to cover the used port. As soon as the fittings are back in stock I'll order some more and eventually the bridge will be listed back for sale.

No rads today sadly; gotta find out what happened with the seller as he was a no show


----------



## MKHunt

jour video cards are so short. What color tubes and fluid again?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> jour video cards are so short. What color tubes and fluid again?


Me







. Using Primochill 3/8x1/2 clear with Mayhems UV Green (used it for my previous 800D build).

Finished the psu. I double up the cables per sleeve so the wires will show a bit at the ends. I don't mind much and I don't like to spend a lot of time sleeving a psu. I left the the sata/molex harness for later since that's a bit of a challenge without cutting it and crimping on new pins (







).

I'm kinda bummed I didn't get my rads today but I still don't have the tube so at this point its more waiting







.

Did a little mod: I shortened the the top panel's i/o molex power cable. This allows my to plug in a longer extension if I end up needing it and doing away with a long cable if I don't need it.


----------



## destinyair




----------



## wermad

Got my RS240 and RS120 and I'm sure many have run into this little issue







(yellow circle). I ordered some new angled fittings and I'm hoping these have have the necessary clearance.


----------



## MKHunt

You'll most likely need to dremel the fan enclosure or mount the rad on the back or with the fittings on the bottom. All the 690s I've seen with the internal rad mount it with the fitting on the bottom. Personally, I chose to mount externally and make holes for the fittings. Even done this way, space is minimal and tightening the fittings with the rad mounted (i just made holes large enough for the base of the fittings) is a pain. Also since it was external, i just went for the RX











I think my next task will be making a cover for the I/O ports.


----------



## wermad

^^^Thanks MK.

I placed an order for some angled fittings that have a narrow body and this might be enough to clear the top rad. Also, if I shift the top rad over one screw spot it will clear but now its a bit tricky to secure the top rad and the top fans. So tempted to stick the rad on top but it doesn't clear







. We'll see if I can make it without hacking the case (if this happens, it would be a first for me







)


----------



## wermad

Tube and R4s came in. Got to say I'm still not used to this smaller tube size since I've been running the larger 1/2x3/4 for almost two years. I ordered some dominators and bought a preowned ram block to give the build some bling









I'm still debating whether to run the uv green or a deep purple.



(sorry for the double post)

edit: pumped arrive, gotta rethink loop sequence to get this all plumbed up


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Tube and R4s came in. Got to say I'm still not used to this smaller tube size since I've been running the larger 1/2x3/4 for almost two years. I ordered some dominators and bought a preowned ram block to give the build some bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still debating whether to run the uv green or a *deep purple*.
> 
> (sorry for the double post)
> edit: pumped arrive, gotta rethink loop sequence to get this all plumbed up


DO IT. It will look amazing.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am very interested it see how nicely the bottom card and the RX240 at the bottom connects. I have the exact same motherboard and case as you do, and am looking to crossfire cards and water cool with it. Ive seem some with single cards, but the 2nd is pretty close. Also, I have had bad luck with taping off RX rads in the past. I did this with my 480 and when I removed the tape, paint came with it. I am now in the process of repainting the rad.




A couple of 90°s and a small piece of tube


----------



## MKHunt

gonna purple?

i almost purpled. but then no good purple fans


----------



## Constantine85

The way all of you are about liquid cooling, I am about air cooling







I just put the 9th fan in the case today.. Katrina is trapped in here!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> gonna purple?
> i almost purpled. but then no good purple fans


Yup, just waiting for the last block and then leak testing. Then, drop in a few drops of Mayhems deep purple.

edit: forgot to mention the new angled fittings from Phobya cleared the top 240 rad and now i have the rear RS120 plumbed. Though, its a little strange that these are 3/8x1/2 like my regular compression fittings, the cap (top part of the compression fitting) is different. Most likely since these are "low profile" angled compression fittings (meaning the compression part is slightly smaller than the regular compression fittings). I'm glad everything is going smoothly and I'm just hoping the last block has good clearance to plumb it and start filling it with water.


----------



## dartuil

can i put this on a 690 II?

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=622

i heard about a 690 II USB 3 its right or just a front panel which will be sold on this website ?( already available)


----------



## Corduroy

Don't know about the grommets (spell?), but i bought the panel and installed it on my CM690 (replacing the e-sata version) and fits perfectly


----------



## wermad

I nixed the ram block (going to sell it along with the bnib dominators). The pump has the notorious rattle but I'm hoping rma can get me a new one. Fans are are a bit louder than I'm used to but that's what the controller is for.


----------



## MKHunt

purple









what fans again? sickleflows? if you can make them purple too.... oh my wow.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what fans again? sickleflows? if you can make them purple too.... oh my wow.


Yup, R4 sickle blue led. Thought about changing the leds, but I'll save that for a future mod. Right now I just want to finish it, but this pump is driving me crazy with the noise.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yup, R4 sickle blue led. Thought about changing the leds, but I'll save that for a future mod. Right now I just want to finish it, but this pump is driving me crazy with the noise.


tried putting a bit of vegetable glycerin in the loop? it's a fantastic pump lube, anti-corrosive, and is a surfectant which means fewer bubbles.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> tried putting a bit of vegetable glycerin in the loop? it's a fantastic pump lube, anti-corrosive, and is a surfectant which means fewer bubbles.


I''m holding off putting anything else in the loop just in case xspc wants the dud pump back (I doubt this). If I can't get the rma, then I'll try your suggestion, tnx







.


----------



## ramkatral

I suppose I'll share this here, too. It's not a pretty purple, or any other color. I like my look dark...


----------



## wermad




----------



## Constantine85

I will be asking you both some questions pertaining to water cooling when I upgrade. Right now I have 9 fans running wild in my system..


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I nixed the ram block (going to sell it along with the bnib dominators). The pump has the notorious rattle but I'm hoping rma can get me a new one. Fans are are a bit louder than I'm used to but that's what the controller is for.


im thinking about putting a 240 in the buttom of mine, but your PSU looks a lot smaller then what i have, was that specific for the rAd?


----------



## MKHunt

So RushMore... am I ever gonna get a PM back? Or my HDD trays? Would be nice.

Thanks.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*
> 
> im thinking about putting a 240 in the buttom of mine, but your PSU looks a lot smaller then what i have, was that specific for the rAd?


Yes, its actually a lot smaller than the Silverstone I had first (160mm). This one is 140mm and I have plenty of clearance. As MkHunt mentioned earlier, you can clear the front rad by pushing it forward and not using the stock radiator hols and/or tucking the cables (either place the fans below the rad or bend the psu cables).


----------



## cHaoSphEre

Woot woot, just finished watercooling my 690 II.

Put a 280 rad in the roof, with 2 140mm Noiseblockers above it (under the mesh), and a 120 in the rear with another NB fan behind it







XSPC Dual Bay Res and D5 pump, and a Raystorm.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHaoSphEre*
> 
> Woot woot, just finished watercooling my 690 II.
> Put a 280 rad in the roof, with 2 140mm Noiseblockers above it (under the mesh), and a 120 in the rear with another NB fan behind it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XSPC Dual Bay Res and D5 pump, and a Raystorm.


You have a picture of those 140 mm fans on top ? I'd like to see how you managed to fit them there.


----------



## cHaoSphEre

They're both only being held in by 1 screw, so yes the radiator is only being held up by 2 - but the rad itself also has to be wedged into the case







I know its a bit of a weird thing to do, but its secure as hell and you can't tell by looking at it.

The mesh has the perfect amount of room for 2 140mm fans, the screw holes just don't line up for it. Weird.

I'll take some pictures and post them soon, I'm having a break from building for now


----------



## Thingamajig

Not quite sure if i shared this, but a few weeks ago i put some car window tint on the windowed sidepanel for my 690 II Advanced:










It came out better then i had anticipated, and it hides all those fingerprints and scratch marks *brilliantly*. Definitely worth the effort. It also draws peoples attention to the internals of the case, especially with some subtle lighting. Plus takes away any annoying dazzle any internal lights can cause.

reasonably easy to apply, hardest part was cutting the stuff out.

Speaking of which, i may peel it all off and cut out an eclipse style logo with the word "Umbra" written below it in one of the corners, should look pretty decent so long as i can pull it off.


----------



## Jamar16

Anyone know how much CFM the LED fan at the front of the case is rated at? I spoke to CM to get a replacement one as the one that came with my case was giving intermittent problems... But some how they messed up and sent me an extra one... now I have 3 140 Blue LED fans... so I am thinking about putting the two new ones on the side panel for my case.

NVM: Found it.... 60.9CFM.... http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=592

Edit: Thanks nickt1862


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Anyone know how much CFM the LED fan at the front of the case is rated at? I spoke to CM to get a replacement one as the one that came with my case was giving intermittent problems... But some how they messed up and sent me an extra one... now I have 3 140 Blue LED fans... so I am thinking about putting the two new ones on the side panel for my case.
> 
> NVM: Found it.... 60.9CFM.... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103077


EDIT: Your link is for the regular case fan verses the one that comes in the front of a 690 II Advanced (the one I linked) has an additional 2 pin/wire connector for the on/off led switch.

60.9 CFM

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=592


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> EDIT: Your link is for the regular case fan verses the one that comes in the front of a 690 II Advanced (the one I linked) has an additional 2 pin/wire connector for the on/off led switch.
> 
> 60.9 CFM
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=592


Okay great thanks... just need to find a way to hook them up to the controller...

*
Any body looking for Rubber Cable Grommets can take a look at these : http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=622 they are for the HAF X so maybe they will fit in the 690 II Advanced*


----------



## MKHunt

But the Corsair 800D grommets already fit the 690II?...


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> But the Corsair 800D grommets already fit the 690II?...


Yea i think they do... these are sold individually tho.. so if you need a replacement or something.... $1.99 a piece

Also those who want to change their top cover with the USB ports etc to the usb 3.0 version

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=740


----------



## MKHunt

I'm using Corsair grommets so I can confirm. 1.99/grommet is insanely expensive. The Corsair kit comes with enough to deck out the case twice with some left over.


----------



## wermad

So CM is not offering the usb 3.0 panel as a free upgrade to recent customers







. Just saying
















Corsair was nice enough to send me the sata6 and usb3.0 upgrades for my old 800D for free.


----------



## MKHunt

USB3 top panel lacks eSATA. I'm still confused by that. USB3 is already backwards compatible with USB2 so why not drop a USB2 port and recover glorious, glorious eSATA? Hook that up to an Intel SATA3 port and it's a dream with external SSDs in enclosures.

I did that with a 64GB M4 and it's like


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So CM is not offering the usb 3.0 panel as a free upgrade to recent customers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair was nice enough to send me the sata6 and usb3.0 upgrades for my old 800D for free.


One cannot compare CM with Corsair = different leagues as far as customer service/satisfaction starting from the hiarchy. Though CM does make nice cases it lacks in other aspects IMHO.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> One cannot compare CM with Corsair = different leagues as far as customer service/satisfaction starting from the hiarchy. Though CM does make nice cases it lacks in other aspects IMHO.


Technically, you can compare them because they are in the same industries (psu, cases, air cooling, etc.). What may set them apart is the level of customer service a person gets. So, they are in the same league, they just have different styles of play and stats if you want to put it that way.

I only have one experience with CM support. I had asked them for a replacement top for my 932. I didn't get a response so I went through chat support and they told me I could buy it. I did and a week after the panel arrive, surprise, surprise, another panel arrived a week afterwards. So, to critique their support on their customer service, its lacking quite a bit. Now Corsair shines like a diamond but sometimes (and this has been recent) you may not get a quick response. Before, turn around was 24 hours but last time I needed their support, it took two weeks and a polite plea to ocn-corsair rep CorsairGeorge to finally get a response. But I do agree with you that Corsair has a better support system and treats their customers a lot better.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Technically, you can compare them because they are in the same industries (psu, cases, air cooling, etc.). What may set them apart is the level of customer service a person gets. So, they are in the same league, they just have different styles of play and stats if you want to put it that way.
> I only have one experience with CM support. I had asked them for a replacement top for my 932. I didn't get a response so I went through chat support and they told me I could buy it. I did and a week after the panel arrive, surprise, surprise, another panel arrived a week afterwards. So, to critique their support on their customer service, its lacking quite a bit. Now Corsair shines like a diamond but sometimes (and this has been recent) you may not get a quick response. Before, turn around was 24 hours but last time I needed their support, it took two weeks and a polite plea to ocn-corsair rep CorsairGeorge to finally get a response. But I do agree with you that Corsair has a better support system and treats their customers a lot better.


That's what happened with my replacement fans... didn't have to buy it though. They sent two fans instead of one







. Not complaining though.


----------



## destinyair

update


----------



## Mattyd893

Anyone done any spray painting on the inside of the 690 std?

I happen to have some metallic blue, and some black paint. I'm not really one for how a case looks normally, but I don't like the internal silver chassis of the std case, I have some paint so why not, if it all goes pete tong then I have my excuse to buy the Advanced









Blue will go well with my components. My plan is a completely blue inside, apart from the drive cages which will be black, but keep the rest of the external chassis black as well. Anyone done/seen anything similar and have any advice? Sanding/priming required?
I reckon I can get a pretty good finish once I've stripped everything down, just bought a new MB and want to sort out my cable mgt etc anyway, so ideal time to do it.

I know some people have gone for an all black interior which is obviously a lot simpler but I wanna be different, like I say, i'm normally more interested in HW mods for performance/cooling reasons and not concerned with aesthetics.

EDIT: Was looking for some info/examples. Stumbled accross THIS which has encouraged me slightly, although I won't be doing any side panel mods!


----------



## destinyair

โพสไม่ขึ้น


----------



## destinyair

cm690 black & white


----------



## arrow0309

Got some new refreshing colours (not only) & fans (R4's) inside my 690:


----------



## Constantine85

For anyone that owns this case, which would be everyone in this club - this is a kit one should have in addition to the USB 3.0 top header piece. so cheap

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=731


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> For anyone that owns this case, which would be everyone in this club - this is a kit one should have in addition to the USB 3.0 top header piece. so cheap
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=731


Why?


----------



## CHWIST

My CM 690


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Why?


I would just in case.. if you need extra parts in the case you break them - like I did. There is an extra filter so if you use side fans. I broke my VGA card bracket (dont ask why)
I just like having extra parts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHWIST*
> 
> My CM 690


looks great!







is that modular PSU? My cables are all managed too but since I have a fan controller with 5 temps... I have wiring all over the place.

NVM - its modular..duh should have looked at sig..


----------



## Miptzi

need some help.

I had the 690 I, now I'm on some small case and want to go back to the 690 II

the internal clearance, between the top panel and the case itself, is just 25mm height?

I wish to use a 30mm rad INSIDE the top panel, not inside the case.... could I do it?


----------



## ramkatral

I highly doubt you would fit anything but one of those black ice low profiles. Standard sized fans barely squeeze inside.

I had to cut the plastic grill away because the screws stuck out too far.


----------



## Miptzi

but not even 5mm?

I'd take out the plastic sripes....


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> but not even 5mm?
> I'd take out the plastic sripes....


I think you would be able to fit an extra 5mm in there. I have 2x 120mm fans in there. They are 120 x 25mm and there is a little more breathing room thereafter. If you take some of the plastic grill off the top of the case I think you should be okay. I am about 90% on this. I will be putting the Corsar H100 cooling rad in the top soon. It is a 240 x 120 x 25mm. Case in point - i think there is enough room to fir another 5mm of space if the grill is removed. This would be an easy mod imo.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yep it's really easy. I've been using a craft knife to do it.


----------



## MKHunt

I used a dremel with the pencil extension. Took all of 5 minutes for the top, another five for the front. Came out quite clean.


----------



## Miptzi

the plastic seems to have 2-4mm, so I think it will do.

I'll try to measure exactly with help from friends, and get the case


----------



## dummos

hi guys iso i decided to try my first ever case mod by making a window as i didnt like the retail window version. i havent gotten to putting in all my fans yet have LED fans coming hopefully tommorow with some cable casing but as for the window let me know what you think


----------



## ramkatral

Yea, like I said, if you cut the little plastic grill off, it's more likely to fit a rad. It absolutely won't happen with the grill in place though. I can tell you that. If you're mounting an H100 rad, it's a pretty thin rad, and it should work out. Any reason you want it up there? Most of us mount the rad on the top below, and then mount the fans above it in the grill area.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Yea, like I said, if you cut the little plastic grill off, it's more likely to fit a rad. It absolutely won't happen with the grill in place though. I can tell you that. If you're mounting an H100 rad, it's a pretty thin rad, and it should work out. Any reason you want it up there? Most of us mount the *rad on the top below, and then mount the fans above it in the grill area.*


like this. Unless you're dead set on fans on the inside? Noise difference between the two configurations is minimal.



Also don't forget that you'll need to remove an area for the fittings.


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Yea, like I said, if you cut the little plastic grill off, it's more likely to fit a rad. It absolutely won't happen with the grill in place though. I can tell you that. If you're mounting an H100 rad, it's a pretty thin rad, and it should work out. Any reason you want it up there? Most of us mount the rad on the top below, and then mount the fans above it in the grill area.


the fans in the upper side would suffocate. The top mesh is too much restrictive, like in my ex 690 I, both on Intake or exhaust.

with the rad in the top and the fans inside, blowing upwards, I think I'll get lower resistance to the air.... and better aesthesics...


----------



## destinyair

my cooling


----------



## destinyair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destinyair*
> 
> my cooling


----------



## destinyair

double rep ! sorry


----------



## axipher

I still think ideal setup is put your fast RAD on the bottom like I did with one pair of fans and 1 pair of shrouds, then a second RAD would do great in the very top, with fans below it with half-height shrouds in between.

But a lot of the good RAD's are thicker then 25 mm (like the H100 's RAD) and wouldn't as easily fir in the very top and might need to be inside the case, in which case, I think it would be better to have fans in the top part pulling air through the RAD and our of the case.


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I still think ideal setup is put your fast RAD on the bottom like I did with one pair of fans and 1 pair of shrouds, then a second RAD would do great in the very top, with fans below it with half-height shrouds in between.
> But a lot of the good RAD's are thicker then 25 mm (like the H100 's RAD) and wouldn't as easily fir in the very top and might need to be inside the case, in which case, I think it would be better to have fans in the top part pulling air through the RAD and our of the case.


I'll do a dual rad loop, magicool PRO slim on the top, and a EK XT240 on the bottom.... I already got those...
according to one of my metric tapes, the magicool has 29mm....

I'm almost certain.... just would like to SEE someone that had it tested....


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I still think ideal setup is put your fast RAD on the bottom like I did with one pair of fans and 1 pair of shrouds, then a second RAD would do great in the very top, with fans below it with half-height shrouds in between.
> But a lot of the good RAD's are thicker then 25 mm (like the H100 's RAD) and wouldn't as easily fir in the very top and might need to be inside the case, in which case, I think it would be better to have fans in the top part pulling air through the RAD and our of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a dual rad loop, magicool PRO slim on the top, and a EK XT240 on the bottom....
> according to one of my metric tapes, the magicool has 29mm....
> 
> I'm almost certain.... just would like to SEE someone that had it tested....
Click to expand...

When I put my H100 RAD up top, I only had to cut the lip between the mesh and the front HDD bay. It barely fit under the rest of the plastic though If I recall. It might fit if you remove the rest of the plastic on the top piece and leave just the mesh though.

As previously stated you might have to trim the metal case itself to allow for fittings, luckily the tubes on the H100 were relatively small and had no issues, I forget the exact clearance they had though.


----------



## MPDpsycho

Nothing fancy


----------



## ramkatral

Man, the top mesh won't hurt airflow. I have an ex240 up top, with the fans mounted on top of the case between the mesh. My yate loons flow air just fine in a pull configuration (pulling air from the case, through the rad, and out the top).

I will tell you this, though... The ex240 will not fit up there without cutting away a significant portion of the plastic, and I see no reason the butcher the too panel when it fits perfectly inside.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPDpsycho*
> 
> Nothing fancy


That is an amazing plate/mount at the bottom, have any details on that?


----------



## MKHunt

If you remove the plastic bracing from the mesh area you can just yank out the filter. Top should be exhaust anyway (since intake would just suck falling dust in) so the removal of the filter only helps the flow.

With my ans pulling through the rad and blowing out the top I can't place business cards unless I stick something on top of them to hold them down. If that's not enough airflow for a radiator then some OEM solutions are in serious serious trouble.


----------



## MPDpsycho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That is an amazing plate/mount at the bottom, have any details on that?


Sure, unfortunately I lost the blueprints, but I made a simple draft to explain it.





I suspended the hard drives in the cage following
this tutorial:

Also note that the hdd's will get close to no airflow so I had to add that fan sitting by the 6950. Hope it helps


----------



## wermad

That's a very cool mod mate







. Looks almost oem


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPDpsycho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That is an amazing plate/mount at the bottom, have any details on that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, unfortunately I lost the blueprints, but I made a simple draft to explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspended the hard drives in the cage following
> this tutorial:
> 
> Also note that the hdd's will get close to no airflow so I had to add that fan sitting by the 6950. Hope it helps
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPDpsycho*
> 
> Sure, unfortunately I lost the blueprints, but I made a simple draft to explain it.
> 
> 
> I suspended the hard drives in the cage following
> this tutorial:
> Also note that the hdd's will get close to no airflow so I had to add that fan sitting by the 6950. Hope it helps


I also decided I am doing this... so you just got some sheet metal, bent it, bolted it together and sprayed it right?


----------



## MPDpsycho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I also decided I am doing this... so you just got some sheet metal, bent it, bolted it together and sprayed it right?


Yes, I used 20 gauge sheet metal. Also remember that the thikness of the material will skew your measurings 1 milimeter when you bend it, so if you want a height of let's say 9 centimeters you'll have to do your bend at 8.9mm and so forth.

also take this support beam into your consideration



I overlooked it and had to do some last minute cutting.


----------



## Miptzi

Well, I decided to get the case anyway....

so be it. Gimme some days and I'll post the result here.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPDpsycho*
> 
> Yes, I used 20 gauge sheet metal. Also remember that the thikness of the material will skew your measurings 1 milimeter when you bend it, so if you want a height of let's say 9 centimeters you'll have to do your bend at 8.9mm and so forth.
> also take this support beam into your consideration
> 
> I overlooked it and had to do some last minute cutting.


I havent worked with steel before but have some experience with fabrication. Great design to separate the heat from the PSU, float the HDD's and make it look OEM.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dummos*
> 
> hi guys iso i decided to try my first ever case mod by making a window as i didnt like the retail window version. i havent gotten to putting in all my fans yet have LED fans coming hopefully tommorow with some cable casing but as for the window let me know what you think


looks exactly like the side window I put on mine!







haha, there goes my one of a kind-ness lol


----------



## dummos

oh nice lol you had the same idea wanting to keep the gpu fan available


----------



## Ulver

Gentleman,

It is with great sadness that I make known here, on post number 16559 of this fine club, that I will be soon retiring my good CM 690.








We had some rough times, she and I, but always came through in the end!
Since 2009 she has kept my rig safe from all the dangers of modern life (including the most hazardous of all: children)








I have wounded her a bit (broke two of those blue PCI slot latch-things) and she has also hurt me (numerous pinches on the side panels and some scratches while trying to maneuver components in and out).
But boy did I love her!









So I post here this picture, as a testimony of my eternal admiration:


Thank you for everything, my beloved CM 690!


----------



## dummos

ok did some tidying and got some LED fans and cathcode light. it's looking better i think
also. for my cathcode i rewired a 12v car one to a molex and now i can make it strobe WOO. not much good for your eyes while sitting at it but it sure does look cool


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver*
> 
> Gentleman,
> 
> It is with great sadness that I make known here, on post number 16559 of this fine club, that I will be soon retiring my good CM 690.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had some rough times, she and I, but always came through in the end!
> Since 2009 she has kept my rig safe from all the dangers of modern life (including the most hazardous of all: children)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wounded her a bit (broke two of those blue PCI slot latch-things) and she has also hurt me (numerous pinches on the side panels and some scratches while trying to maneuver components in and out).
> But boy did I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I post here this picture, as a testimony of my eternal admiration:
> 
> ... _cut_ ...
> 
> Thank you for everything, my beloved CM 690!


Man, that stuff makes you sad, my baby is in good hands so far, don't wanna loose her yet:


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Man, that stuff makes you sad, my baby is in good hands so far, don't wanna loose her yet:


Yea, My 690 has seen alot too. 2 AMD set ups, and now an intel set up...and If I would ever get off my butt it would get some water added to it lol. this is a sad day


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver*
> 
> Gentleman,
> 
> It is with great sadness that I make known here, on post number 16559 of this fine club, that I will be soon retiring my good CM 690.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had some rough times, she and I, but always came through in the end!
> Since 2009 she has kept my rig safe from all the dangers of modern life (including the most hazardous of all: children)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wounded her a bit (broke two of those blue PCI slot latch-things) and she has also hurt me (numerous pinches on the side panels and some scratches while trying to maneuver components in and out).
> But boy did I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I post here this picture, as a testimony of my eternal admiration:
> 
> 
> Thank you for everything, my beloved CM 690!










Well if you're going to divorce this case you can send it my way to New Jersey USA.









Why not keep it as a second case and or create a secondary rig with it?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Man, that stuff makes you sad, my baby is in good hands so far, don't wanna loose her yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, My 690 has seen alot too. 2 AMD set ups, and now an intel set up...and If I would ever get off my butt it would get some water added to it lol. this is a sad day
Click to expand...

I'm looking (if not expensive and I can find such) to acquire a 5.25" bay I/O complete with the Power and Reset switches as I want them all top front not on the top-top as this case is currently created.

My case may get the new Ivy Bridge setup.......all depends.


----------



## axipher

The 690 just keeps getting better


















http://www.techpowerup.com/159351/Cooler-Master-Announces-the-CM-690-II-Advanced-Black-amp-White-Edition-PC-Case.html


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you're going to divorce this case you can send it my way to New Jersey USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not keep it as a second case and or create a secondary rig with it?


Yeah, I wish I could keep it but I will probably have to sell it







to "balance my accounts" after the upgrade.

There's still some hope


----------



## Anti!!

pst!! I know im behind, but does coolermaster sell these with windowed sides? Or are you all just making them yourselves?

And do any of you have any you wanna part with? $$


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> pst!! I know im behind, but does coolermaster sell these with windowed sides? Or are you all just making them yourselves?
> And do any of you have any you wanna part with? $$


They sell it.








Although some/many guys here also made their own by modding the standard panel.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver*
> 
> They sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although some/many guys here also made their own by modding the standard panel.


I love you modders. You make my world go round. haha

I didnt see it on newegg. Do I need to buy it from cooler master themselves?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I love you modders. You make my world go round. haha
> I didnt see it on newegg. Do I need to buy it from cooler master themselves?


Well I got it from a pc shop (like newegg but here in Jpn).
You could try CM's webpage as well, and see where they send you.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The 690 just keeps getting better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/159351/Cooler-Master-Announces-the-CM-690-II-Advanced-Black-amp-White-Edition-PC-Case.html


If only I waited to get this one... ol well - I will still do my gunmetal/brushed nickel color scheme. The white looks soo fresh though..


----------



## axipher

The white would be much easier to paint as well


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver*
> 
> Well I got it from a pc shop (like newegg but here in Jpn).
> You could try CM's webpage as well, and see where they send you.


Will do


----------



## Constantine85

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6681

This one is a little different - white mesh..the black and white looks amazing... I would have to buy the side panel to finish it off.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I just want the silly USB 3.0 advanced to come out!


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I just want the silly USB 3.0 advanced to come out!


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=740

Problem solved







Just swap them out... you now have the USB 3.0 version. Im doing it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=740
> Problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just swap them out... you now have the USB 3.0 version. Im doing it.


The price ain't bad but I believe CM should give these out for free to their recent 690 customers







.

I'll hit them up to see what they think


----------



## ConradTP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> pst!! I know im behind, but does coolermaster sell these with windowed sides? Or are you all just making them yourselves?
> And do any of you have any you wanna part with? $$


I wouldn't suggest buying their windowed panel. I bought this case and it already came with it, the grill on the window restricts too much airflow vs the honeycomb on the non-plexi.

Does anyone have any idea if they plan on selling the rubber grommets separately?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=740
> Problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just swap them out... you now have the USB 3.0 version. Im doing it.


Sweet, just need the case gromet's and im good


----------



## Mattyd893

Decided to put some life back into my 690 standard, excuse the pics, taken with my phone camera, took 3 days total, should have left the paint for a couple of days, but i couldn't live without my PC that long! Result, already got a few scratches from side panel closing.
I'm quite happy with it other than that.

If i had more time hen i'd have sanded more and primed/laquered the finish, might have even spent some money on better paint but it still looks far better than i did at the start.

Added some spoilers to reduce the size of post and easier viewing for mobile users:

How it looked before: http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15970#post_15187365

Case stripped, internal part rivets removed:


Internal parts:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Internal spraying


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Finished Product with components back in:







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## axipher

Looks awesome









Have you considered painting the mesh panels and the PCI brackets themselves as well?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered painting the mesh panels and the PCI brackets themselves as well?


Thanks. I was thinking about the same blue for the top, front and side panel fan mesh, but a little cautious about going OTT and and blocking the mesh holes.

Alternatively, I have thought paiting the plastic trim blue and leaving the mesh black, not sure about how good a finish i'll get on the plastic though.

EDIT: Custom Window is next. I have the standard window panel but i think i've caught the case modding bug now, this was my first go at a major mod!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered painting the mesh panels and the PCI brackets themselves as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I was thinking about the same blue for the top, front and side panel fan mesh, but a little cautious about going OTT and and blocking the mesh holes.
> 
> Alternatively, I have thought paiting the plastic trim blue and leaving the mesh black, not sure about how good a finish i'll get on the plastic though.
> 
> EDIT: Custom Window is next. I have the standard window panel but i think i've caught the case modding bug now, this was my first go at a major mod!
Click to expand...

The mesh has big enough holes that you don't have to worry about blocking air flow with paint, just a light sanding to the mesh and some automotive spray paint worked for me.


----------



## Mattyd893

Which do you thin would look better, the mesh blue, or plastic trim?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Which do you thin would look better, the mesh blue, or plastic trim?


I love the colored mesh, you can check my gallery or rig for pics









I even did the mesh on my fan controller and the look is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I love the colored mesh, you can check my gallery or rig for pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even did the mesh on my fan controller and the look is nothing short of awesome.


Just looked, I'm impressed!

I assume you removed the mesh to do it, did you get any cracking/flaking when putting it back in?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I love the colored mesh, you can check my gallery or rig for pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even did the mesh on my fan controller and the look is nothing short of awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked, I'm impressed!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you removed the mesh to do it, did you get any cracking/flaking when putting it back in?
Click to expand...

I got cracking the first time I try to snap a mesh back in, but I found a solution.

Take them all off, then bend them open enough that they just slide right in without snapping. Then paint them. When putting them back on, just slide them in gently, slightly bending the tabs if you need to so that you use minimal pressure. then once there in just take your time bending them back into place.

I plan to take it all apart in the summer, give them a quick sand-blast and get them powder coated for a more permanent finish, I have a small scratch on the top mesh from a recent LAN party when I reached over my case with a hoody on and the zipper scratched on little part.

Here's some pics of the parts being painted


----------



## Mattyd893

Hate it when stuff like that happens!! When i was painting mine, i put the final coat on the MB back plate, started clearing up and spilled water all over it when it was still wet, was not impressed.

I'll look into the external paint job in a couple of weeks!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Hate it when stuff like that happens!! When i was painting mine, i put the final coat on the MB back plate, started clearing up and spilled water all over it when it was still wet, was not impressed.
> 
> I'll look into the external paint job in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Thanks for the help!


No problem









And for the front mesh, I just used green painter's tape to cover the logo and an hobby knife to cut it around the logo.


----------



## Heartl3ss

guys i see several of you have rubber grommets in ur cable management holes..i am looking to buy some too from other companies but i am not sure if they are compatible with my 690 II Advanced and will fit in...anybody knows? im thinking to buy Corsair 800D grommets..will they fit mine or got anything else to recommend?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss*
> 
> guys i see several of you have rubber grommets in ur cable management holes..i am looking to buy some too from other companies but i am not sure if they are compatible with my 690 II Advanced and will fit in...anybody knows? im thinking to buy Corsair 800D grommets..will they fit mine or got anything else to recommend?


Mine came with grommets but I hear the Corsair one's will fit (albeit they are pricey).


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss*
> 
> guys i see several of you have rubber grommets in ur cable management holes..i am looking to buy some too from other companies but i am not sure if they are compatible with my 690 II Advanced and will fit in...anybody knows? im thinking to buy Corsair 800D grommets..will they fit mine or got anything else to recommend?


I use 800D grommets in my case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss*
> 
> guys i see several of you have rubber grommets in ur cable management holes..i am looking to buy some too from other companies but i am not sure if they are compatible with my 690 II Advanced and will fit in...anybody knows? im thinking to buy Corsair 800D grommets..will they fit mine or got anything else to recommend?


Here's my 690 II case with those Corsair grommets in which the PSU and upper top cable routing hole I had to cut two grommets for each in order for it to fit and fill the hole correctly. I was one of the first to do this and of course upon my initial posting of the photo below about 8 - 9 months ago I received SO many messages on what and how I did this - lol!


----------



## wermad

Replaced the clouded Primochill with some inexpensive vinyl tube from the local hardware store. I also took out the EK bridge since I wanted to do my sli link setup with compression fittings and tube for a while. A few more drops of dye and she's got that deep purple back on. I'm hoping this tube last longer than the disappointing Primochill stuff.


----------



## dark_fighter

why do you have connected the 2 waterblock of gpu with 2 tubes???


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> why do you have connected the 2 waterblock of gpu with 2 tubes???


Paralllel flow


----------



## dark_fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Paralllel flow


... what??? explain this to me pls


----------



## wermad

Flow enters and exits both gpus simultaneous instead of a series (one gpu at a time).


----------



## dark_fighter

are the temps with this configuration better than in series?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> are the temps with this configuration better than in series?


putting the graphics cards in parallel reduces overall restriction but, it can lower flow if your pump does not produce enough pressure. However, a good pump usually can make it up and temps usually improve. However NEVER use a parallel connection on a dual-gpu SLI/Xfire setup as the second core on each card will get minimal flow and run too hot. The only time dual-parallel links are okay is if you have a GPU-only loop or pumps in series.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> are the temps with this configuration better than in series?


Only very slightly and a bit better flow restriction.


----------



## Jollyriffic

heres mine, you can add me to the list.




today 1/28/2012 i got my h100 so here was the install of that.

top mounted 140mm fans


the top shell of the case wouldn't fit with them on there because they aren't centered down the channel, so i did a little dremeling to the shell and fans.



H100 installed. i have a 4 pin on the mb so i plugged into another area for the small connector at the bottom. i had to flip it over because of the length of the wire.


----------



## MKHunt

Did I see a floppy?!
:O
I remember builds REQUIRING floppies.


----------



## Jollyriffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Did I see a floppy?!
> :O
> I remember builds REQUIRING floppies.


card reader and usb.


----------



## wermad

Any one has pics of a 6990 on water in the 690 ii? I know the pcb is slightly shorter then the card's overall length with the stock cooler, but I need to see it inside the 690.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Any one has pics of a 6990 on water in the 690 ii? I know the pcb is slightly shorter then the card's overall length with the stock cooler, but I need to see it inside the 690.


6990 in the 690II will be way tight. Tubes coming from below will have to go to one side. It's just the 590 + .75-.80" once the cooler is removed.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Great to know this club is alive & kicking ..









here's my legacy system lol



_*keep it up CM690'ers*_


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YaGit(TM)*
> 
> Great to know this club is alive & kicking ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my legacy system lol
> 
> 
> 
> _*keep it up CM690'ers*_


Looks great!

This club is still alive and kicking because the 690 series of cases are still a popular line with elegance.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> This club is still alive and kicking because the 690 series of cases are still a popular line with elegance.


very bueno - I want to do a similar color scheme to mine. Love it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> 6990 in the 690II will be way tight. Tubes coming from below will have to go to one side. It's just the 590 + .75-.80" once the cooler is removed.


I have the tube routed through the side and it doesn't interfere with any of my plumbing. i have two 16x slots; the top one will come very close to the dvd drive with a smidgen of clearance with the lower slot will be covering most of of the fan for the bottom rad.

I'm still looking in to getting a more powerful gpu setup. I like the idea of plumbing two cards but its more expensive than a single card (either dual or single gpu).


----------



## usop8290

hi!
im new here..this is my cm 690 ii water cooled rig with xspc rasa kit


----------



## wermad

Hey guys.

I'm listing my CM GX750w power supply. Its got the perfect length to clear (with a lot of space) any bottom mounted radiator with fans. I'm upgrading my gpus (also for sale) so I'm switching to a more powerful power supply.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I'm listing my CM GX750w power supply. Its got the perfect length to clear (with a lot of space) any bottom mounted radiator with fans. I'm upgrading my gpus (also for sale) so I'm switching to a more powerful power supply.


How much you want for one 470?


----------



## Norse

Coolermaster 690 "all black" here

tis a mess at the moment and needs to be tidied up and then cleaned big time


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usop8290*
> 
> hi!
> im new here..this is my cm 690 ii water cooled rig with xspc rasa kit


I like the water cooling kit you have - I want to do something similar. I run 100% air right now.. 10 fans total since the 690 supports all of them haha. How hard was it to piece it all together?


----------



## usop8290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I like the water cooling kit you have - I want to do something similar. I run 100% air right now.. 10 fans total since the 690 supports all of them haha. How hard was it to piece it all together?


not so hard..i got the idea from this thread...do your research first


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usop8290*
> 
> not so hard..i got the idea from this thread...do your research first


most definitely - I will know everything about it before dropping that kind of change on it. I will probably look at a GPU upgrade first







This 550ti will handle Battlefield 3 but at 1680 resolution - I will be getting a full HD monitor soon so both upgrades will happen at the same time. I would like to make my system more white in color theme though - seems like everyone does blue which is what I currently have.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Coolermaster 690 "all black" here
> tis a mess at the moment and needs to be tidied up and then cleaned big time


That's a lot of dust! Time to fire up the compressor and put it to use


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's a lot of dust! Time to fire up the compressor and put it to use


1year+kitten since it was built thats why


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> most definitely - I will know everything about it before dropping that kind of change on it. I will probably look at a GPU upgrade first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 550ti will handle Battlefield 3 but at 1680 resolution - I will be getting a full HD monitor soon so both upgrades will happen at the same time. I would like to make my system more white in color theme though - seems like everyone does blue which is what I currently have.


do you have more pictures?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's a lot of dust! Time to fire up the compressor and put it to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1year+kitten since it was built thats why
Click to expand...

I don't see it as dust but as grated cheese awaiting the sauce to go with the spaghetti in there - lol j/k.
















It does look like you did a nice job with painting the interior black.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I don't see it as dust but as grated cheese awaiting the sauce to go with the spaghetti in there - lol j/k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like you did a nice job with painting the interior black.


didnt paint it, came like it "CM 690 All black", am sorting out the cables over next few days once my H70, PSU extender, 8pin extender and 3 fan extenders arrive


----------



## Miptzi

got my case, looks great, much better feeling than the 690 I I had.
Just the metl seems a little more "flimsy", but probably my intolerance... lol

pity my cam died on me last week. After mounted, phone cam.... sucks


----------



## overpower

norse also rotate the psu so the fan will be down. coller air outside the case,rather inside


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> norse also rotate the psu so the fan will be down. coller air outside the case,rather inside


Will do, i installed my H70 earlier and got 8pin PSU and 24pin PSU extenders in the post so i can route the cables more neatly

Ninja edit with pic


----------



## silk

hi pros, need some guidance.

i have a CM 690 II plus NVIDIA edition case rig just setup in dec. I though of installing two more fan at the bottom after removing the hd cage. However, I try fitting the top and back stock 120mm fan on the bottom (which I replaced with 2 new LED fan), but can't find the right fit to hold those two fan; no screw hole at the 120mm location.

My question is, if I want to put two more fan at the bottom, I should use 140mm fan? Or the stock 120mm fan work? Can anyone show me a picture on how to fit it nicely on the bottom? Quite new to rig modding so apologies for the noob question. Thanks!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silk*
> 
> hi pros, need some guidance.
> i have a CM 690 II plus NVIDIA edition case rig just setup in dec. I though of installing two more fan at the bottom after removing the hd cage. However, I try fitting the top and back stock 120mm fan on the bottom (which I replaced with 2 new LED fan), but can't find the right fit to hold those two fan; no screw hole at the 120mm location.
> My question is, if I want to put two more fan at the bottom, I should use 140mm fan? Or the stock 120mm fan work? Can anyone show me a picture on how to fit it nicely on the bottom? Quite new to rig modding so apologies for the noob question. Thanks!


There is no need for you to use two fans in the bottom of the case. A single 120mm fan will do perfect. Your going to want to place it in the space closer to the PSU. Some other advice I can give you is to use a side panel fan in the lower slot, blowing in at the GPU's, and use 120 or 140mm fan in the front of the case, but lower it down as low as the mounting will let you, and lastly hang a fan off the back of the HDD cage, to blowing at the GPU. This will give great flow.


----------



## Mattyd893

I agree with what Khatoic said....

Also, consider your fan orienetation for flow pressure.

Prioritise your cooling based on your setup. i.e. If your are not running major OC on your CPU, then you will probably be more focused on cooling your GPU and vice vers.

If your OCing both then it gets a little more difficult.

Also remember to filter your intakes where possible, reduction of intake dust will keep your system looking shiny, reduce cleaning requirements, and assist in cooling.

People will provide no end of arguments about positive vs negative pressure.. In reality, it comes down to individuals setups. The end result is that you want to get rid of your heat as efficiently as possible without introducing too much dust and noise.

See my CM 690 Std:


My cooling is orientated around the fact that the AC Accelero Xtreme cooler (excellent by the way) is dumping masses of heat inside the case, instead of assisting in exhausting the heat as the stock cooler did.

My priorities were not pos/neg airflow, but providing enough cool air from side panel and bottom intakes for the AC cooler. Even though I have a good OC, the H80 and it's fans handles the CPU pretty good so is not a major concern for me.

It is worth doing some research on case pressure, then it's a case or trial and error.


----------



## athlon 64

Bought and ssd , finally







, btw add me in the club, as much as i can see i"m not in yet


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Bought and ssd , finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , btw add me in the club, as much as i can see i"m not in yet


Looks good,whats the CPU cooler?


----------



## athlon 64

it is a zalman perfroma cnps10x, keeps my phenom 1055t around 30 C at idle , and 41-42 at load (battlefiled 3), with the fan at 800rpm, btw in the bay in front i have a 1200rpm coolermaster fan witch i turn on only if cpu is under load, otherwise fan on performa goes up to 2000rpm and cpu up to 45C.(3.5ghz default voltage)


----------



## Norse

flipped my PSU and reconnected the side fan, GOD the H70 pumps out alot of heat into the case if you set it up how corsair says, might change it so it extracts heat rather than blows into the case unless i can find a fan that'll fit the top panel area?


----------



## wermad

I just got a new psu with length of 160mm and its half modular. The primary cables I will be using are fixed which is great since It don't interfere with the bottom rad. But the sata and molex cables are modular and its a bit of a tight fit with the rad







.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I just got a new psu with length of 160mm and its half modular. The primary cables I will be using are fixed which is great since It don't interfere with the bottom rad. But the sata and molex cables are modular and its a bit of a tight fit with the rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Know that feel bro. Tight fit is the name of the game with a 160mm and 2x120 rad.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I just got a new psu with length of 160mm and its half modular. The primary cables I will be using are fixed which is great since It don't interfere with the bottom rad. But the sata and molex cables are modular and its a bit of a tight fit with the rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pics would be amazing I'm about to get a modular PSU and would like to see what kind of fit you have please!


----------



## usop8290

just small clearance if use modular PSU..check my pix below..im using seasonic full modular PSU..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Pics would be amazing I'm about to get a modular PSU and would like to see what kind of fit you have please!


Np, mine is semi mudular and I intentionally looked for one like this. This psu has the majority of the primary cables fixed (24, 8 eps, & 2x pcie 8pin) which is great since they are fixed to the far side. Only modular cables are the sata and molex which touch the rad. I haven't mounted the rad back to the mounting holes but it looks like it might clear. I'm waiting for my new gpu setup to finish this upgrade.

I'll get pics tonight after work


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Here's mine:










Still need some work:

-A better cable management + sleeving some cable (other side also lol)
-I've added a fan on the bottom (140mm), but going to change all the fan, buy 2 or 3 led bar, and connect it to the light button on the top of the case (I wish I can get a 6 or 8" led bar to put under the front fan, cause the Stock fan will get removed. I did like the light of it, but I won't buy 3 more to put in the case since it's not a very good fan when installed in front of a filter.)

-It's a bit dusty right now, since I didn'T had time to clean.
-Need to work a window to the side panel
-Remove plastic under the mesh on the top
-Maybe adding a second HD6950 for crossfire









By the way, where you guys get the 2 big and 2 small grommets?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need some work:
> -A better cable management + sleeving some cable (other side also lol)
> -I've added a fan on the bottom (140mm), but going to change all the fan, buy 2 or 3 led bar, and connect it to the light button on the top of the case (I wish I can get a 6 or 8" led bar to put under the front fan, cause the Stock fan will get removed. I did like the light of it, but I won't buy 3 more to put in the case since it's not a very good fan when installed in front of a filter.)
> -It's a bit dusty right now, since I didn'T had time to clean.
> -Need to work a window to the side panel
> -Remove plastic under the mesh on the top
> -Maybe adding a second HD6950 for crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, where you guys get the 2 big and 2 small grommets?


you can get them on Coolermaster website.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=622

They do say its for the HAF X so if they are a little big, its nothing a little cutting to give it a quick fix.


----------



## Constantine85

I have 9 fans in this case, still quiet - I am thinking of water cooling soon though. That is if I don't upgrade my GPU to Kepler or go for a GTX 560ti FTW or 570.


----------



## wermad

Hey guys, I'm going with a new case for my pending gpu upgrade. I'm selling my lovely 690 with the three rads and CM R4 blue led fans. Anyone interested in picking up the case+rads+fans or the rads + fans (this rad/fan offer only to 690 owners) please send me a pm. I have an xspc RX240, RS240, and an RS120. The fans are CM R4s "sickle" blue led (six total fans).


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> you can get them on Coolermaster website.
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=622
> They do say its for the HAF X so if they are a little big, its nothing a little cutting to give it a quick fix.


Okay, thanks









I'll grad some. I'll take 4 big and cut them to fint 2 in the small one. that would do the work. I already tried conacting CM, they said the USB3 version grommets won't fit









Thanks


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> Okay, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll grad some. I'll take 4 big and cut them to fint 2 in the small one. that would do the work. I already tried conacting CM, they said the USB3 version grommets won't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


There are some minor but major differences in the USB3 edition. I will be ordering the USB 3 header piece for mine soon. Only $17. not bad.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> you can get them on Coolermaster website.
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=622
> They do say its for the HAF X so if they are a little big, its nothing a little cutting to give it a quick fix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need some work:
> -A better cable management + sleeving some cable (other side also lol)
> -I've added a fan on the bottom (140mm), but going to change all the fan, buy 2 or 3 led bar, and connect it to the light button on the top of the case (I wish I can get a 6 or 8" led bar to put under the front fan, cause the Stock fan will get removed. I did like the light of it, but I won't buy 3 more to put in the case since it's not a very good fan when installed in front of a filter.)
> -It's a bit dusty right now, since I didn'T had time to clean.
> -Need to work a window to the side panel
> -Remove plastic under the mesh on the top
> -Maybe adding a second HD6950 for crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, where you guys get the 2 big and 2 small grommets?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> Okay, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll grad some. I'll take 4 big and cut them to fint 2 in the small one. that would do the work. I already tried conacting CM, they said the USB3 version grommets won't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Mine came with my case. USB 2.0 version.

But you could buy the corsair grommet pack of 14 for $14-$18, instead of $1.99 a piece. You would only have to cut fit the largest hole. Then again you dont need that much, but maybe you could split them with another member on here or something.


----------



## nickt1862

This is what it should look like after you install and mod the Corsair rubber grommets.

Mind you for the upper longer mobo hole as well as the one in which the PSU cables and such go through you'll need to cut two grommets to fit each.


----------



## ilikebeer

I'm still considering this case, but it won't let you put super long gpu's in it as hdd not removable


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I'm still considering this case, but it won't let you put super long gpu's in it as hdd not removable


How long are you talking? My 590 fits fine. A 6990 will fit as well. Pretty sure those are the longest GPUs on the market...


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> This is what it should look like after you install and mod the Corsair rubber grommets.
> 
> Mind you for the upper longer mobo hole as well as the one in which the PSU cables and such go through you'll need to cut two grommets to fit each.


thats a clean build!


----------



## Axis24

The 690 II Advanced case was my very first build,I loved that case especially the fact that i could just slide in my backup hard drive into the top.I think after my current new build I will have to do one again with this case.


----------



## Norse

my case tonight has gone from

I still need to get all black sata cables, hide the power button cables and sort out the cables coming straight out the PSU, might just cheat and make a lil black box to cover up the cables at the bottom out of the PSU



To


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I'm still considering this case, but it won't let you put super long gpu's in it as hdd not removable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> How long are you talking? My 590 fits fine. A 6990 will fit as well. Pretty sure those are the longest GPUs on the market...


This.

Even with the stock 6990 cooler it will fit. You can always pull out the bottom hdd brackets to put a long card down there and still have a couple of hdd slots left. I was contemplating a 6990+6970 setup and I did a little bit of research and the 6990 does fit. Any other card will fit fine. I'm running a reference 6950 right now with plenty of space left


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Mine came with my case. USB 2.0 version.
> But you could buy the corsair grommet pack of 14 for $14-$18, instead of $1.99 a piece. You would only have to cut fit the largest hole. Then again you dont need that much, but maybe you could split them with another member on here or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> There are some minor but major differences in the USB3 edition. I will be ordering the USB 3 header piece for mine soon. Only $17. not bad.


Yeah not that bad, like someone said, it sucks that they removed the eSATA. But I think I would do the same thing, since I still have the dock, and I got my eSATA in the back (used by external HDD)


----------



## Vault Boy

some very nice clean builds here, i will have to take some pics after i re do my watercooling.


----------



## Mattyd893

As far as I know, the 5970 is still the longest card graphics card out there, if you zoom in on this pic, you can see how tight it is:



I did originally install it with the reference cooler before buying the AC accelero xtreme, and it still fitted. 12.2 inches of pure beastiness! (is beastiness a word? It is now)


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> As far as I know, the 5970 is still the longest card graphics card out there, if you zoom in on this pic, you can see how tight it is:
> 
> I did originally install it with the reference cooler before buying the AC accelero xtreme, and it still fitted. 12.2 inches of pure beastiness! (is beastiness a word? It is now)


Well thats good I know I will have room for the GTX 560ti 448 core.. that is a long card too though not as long at those Radeon series.


----------



## c3l3r0n1

I have finaly taken som pictures of my gaming rig now









Parts :

CM690 Nvidia edition
Asus GTX 580
Nexus CPU cooler
Samsung spinpoint F3 1TB
Corsair 550W PSU (Bigger PSU is coming soon)
Corsair 4GB Ram (But i have ordered Corsair vengence 8 GB)
And a Intel I5 650 4GHz

Pictures:

http://bildr.no/view/1100346

http://bildr.no/view/1100350

http://bildr.no/view/1100349

http://bildr.no/view/1100353


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3l3r0n1*
> 
> I have finaly taken som pictures of my gaming rig now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts :
> CM690 Nvidia edition
> Asus GTX 580
> Nexus CPU cooler
> Samsung spinpoint F3 1TB
> Corsair 550W PSU (Bigger PSU is coming soon)
> Corsair 4GB Ram (But i have ordered Corsair vengence 8 GB)
> And a Intel I5 650 4GHz
> Pictures:
> http://bildr.no/view/1100346
> http://bildr.no/view/1100350
> http://bildr.no/view/1100349
> http://bildr.no/view/1100353


do your 550W PSU will power the GTX 580?


----------



## Constantine85

sorry *does


----------



## c3l3r0n1

Yup, it work fine if i don't have the CD/DVD player connected to the PSU


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3l3r0n1*
> 
> Yup, it work fine if i don't have the CD/DVD player connected to the PSU


hmm -- so it should power a 570 with everything hooked up.


----------



## c3l3r0n1

I think so, but try this : http://educations.newegg.com/tool/psucalc/index.html


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3l3r0n1*
> 
> I think so, but try this : http://educations.newegg.com/tool/psucalc/index.html


Load of crap







reckons i need 561 watts, my PC only draws 250-300 from the wall whilst gaming


----------



## c3l3r0n1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Load of crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reckons i need 561 watts, my PC only draws 250-300 from the wall whilst gaming


Hmm, okey








Then i think Constantine85 gonna have enough power


----------



## Norse

just checked it out on my sempron server, it reckons they should use 300watts ish, but they use 75...... so its a bit er wrong


----------



## jbmayes2000

Will the USB 3.0 top panel fit an original 690? That question sorta goes alogn the lines of, do any of the 690 II accessories/oem parts fit a regular 690?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

On my CM690 II, I have my airflow set as follows:

2x140mm top exhaust
2x120mm push/pull exhaust rear
1x140mm front intake

System is fine cooling wise, would adding a side intake (i have the clear side window) increase some cool air into the case, or is it pretty much negligible/only for the gpu?

How about the bottom as intake?

Thanks!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> On my CM690 II, I have my airflow set as follows:
> 
> 2x140mm top exhaust
> 2x120mm push/pull exhaust rear
> 1x140mm front intake
> 
> System is fine cooling wise, would adding a side intake (i have the clear side window) increase some cool air into the case, or is it pretty much negligible/only for the gpu?
> 
> How about the bottom as intake?
> 
> Thanks!


I have:
- Front: 1x as 140 Intake (Will upgrade to 2x 120 Intake)
- Side: 2x as 140 Intake
- Bottom: RAD with 2x 120 as Exhaust
- Rear: 120 as Exhaust
- Top: 2x 140 as Exhaust
- Back-Side: 80 slim as Intake
- Inside: 2x Memory coolers (on VRM and RAM)

Overall I have positive airflow as I have a slight exhaust of air coming out the optical bays.


----------



## wermad

^^^You gonna try fitting the RX240 on top?







Better bust out that dremel







j/k

Hope you like it









Thanks for all the help 690 owners







. I'm moving on to a new case and I'm hoping I can find my old, but still fairly new, 690ii a new and deserving home.


----------



## Kelso88

Hey guys I have a cm690 ii advanced and was thinking of having this fan set up. 2 140's on top as exhaust 1 120 as rear exhaust 1 140 front as intake 2 120's on bottom as intake 1 140 on the side as intake for GPU (top one is blocked By heatsink) And a A70 CPU heatsink push/pull towards the rear exhaust And was also wondering does anyone have the VGA retention bracket installed with crossfire x? I tryd to mount it to see if it'd fit b4 I buy the new fans and seems it won't fit and the crossfire x cable is also in the way...but would I even need tat bracket with a 140 as intake on the side right above the video cards? And I can't get the CPU fan power cable to reach from under the mobo....but my psu has a 8pin with a 2X 4 pin could I use the 2 4 pins instead? Thanks in advance!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^You gonna try fitting the RX240 on top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better bust out that dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help 690 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm moving on to a new case and I'm hoping I can find my old, but still fairly new, 690ii a new and deserving home.


I don't think so, I'm going to mount the RX240 in the bottom (thanks again for the great deal) and I'll be putting another 240 mm RAD up top when I get a 7970 and put it on water.


----------



## Kelso88

my CM690 advanced


----------



## Mysticode

Which CM Advanced is this?


----------



## axipher

So I have my Block in, Pump, RAD is ordered, currently waiting on another member for a RES and fittings, and tubing I'll be picking up form Home Depot along with distilled water. Then I can join the ranks of water cooled CM 690's


----------



## ohcysp67

My Water Cooled 690II


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> 
> 
> my CM690 advanced


Looks like this 690 advance needs some advancements in cable managment. <3


----------



## Kelso88

Your telling me lol...if someone can answer my questions on post #16669 that'd also help plz...
And those cables are really thick and not to flexible lol that's the best I could get them to look with the back panel still fitting....but I am open to suggestions and tips









P.s. I'm waiting on my rma hard drive and 2 weeks for my fans I'll b getting for my bday b4 I try anymore tidy up.... So can u use the 2 4pins instead of the 8pin for CPU power slot? If so I can run it under and around the mobo instead of over my vid cards


----------



## ohcysp67

After looking at your picture are the 2 4pins directly connected to the 8pin header? If so its ok to use them as this is for supporting legacy motherboards that either had the cpu power spaced out as 2 separate 4pin headers or for lower end systems that only use a 4pin cpu header. Most psus split the cpu power into two 4pin headers ive never seen one that had both an 8pin and 2 4pins... strange. Also mounting 2 140mm fins in the top grill area is not possible as the 2nd one will run into the hard drive dock. You can however mount it on the underside inside of the actual case. or have 1 140 on the back spot and a 120 near the front. The gpu bracket is a nice add on but its not necessary. a fan blowing in from the side will be just as if not more effective. (also i would advise against 140s as they provide little increase over 120s and are significantly louder) let me know if this helps.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Hey guys I have a cm690 ii advanced and was thinking of having this fan set up. 2 140's on top as exhaust 1 120 as rear exhaust 1 140 front as intake 2 120's on bottom as intake 1 140 on the side as intake for GPU (top one is blocked By heatsink) And a A70 CPU heatsink push/pull towards the rear exhaust And was also wondering does anyone have the VGA retention bracket installed with crossfire x? I tryd to mount it to see if it'd fit b4 I buy the new fans and seems it won't fit and the crossfire x cable is also in the way...but would I even need tat bracket with a 140 as intake on the side right above the video cards? And I can't get the CPU fan power cable to reach from under the mobo....but my psu has a 8pin with a 2X 4 pin could I use the 2 4 pins instead? Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Your telling me lol...if someone can answer my questions on post #16669 that'd also help plz...
> And those cables are really thick and not to flexible lol that's the best I could get them to look with the back panel still fitting....but I am open to suggestions and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. I'm waiting on my rma hard drive and 2 weeks for my fans I'll b getting for my bday b4 I try anymore tidy up.... So can u use the 2 4pins instead of the 8pin for CPU power slot? If so I can run it under and around the mobo instead of over my vid cards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohcysp67*
> 
> After looking at your picture are the 2 4pins directly connected to the 8pin header? If so its ok to use them as this is for supporting legacy motherboards that either had the cpu power spaced out as 2 separate 4pin headers or for lower end systems that only use a 4pin cpu header. Most psus split the cpu power into two 4pin headers ive never seen one that had both an 8pin and 2 4pins... strange. Also mounting 2 140mm fins in the top grill area is not possible as the 2nd one will run into the hard drive dock. You can however mount it on the underside inside of the actual case. or have 1 140 on the back spot and a 120 near the front. The gpu bracket is a nice add on but its not necessary. a fan blowing in from the side will be just as if not more effective. (also i would advise against 140s as they provide little increase over 120s and are significantly louder) let me know if this helps.


As he said, the 140 mm fans won't fit in the upper mesh area, but they will fit inside the case on the top. Your proposed fan setup will work perfectly fine. A fan on the side providing fresh air to the graphics card will definitely help, the same fan will also help cool the passively cooled components on your motherboard as well.

The VGA bracket is only really there for super heavy graphics cards, also as previously stated, you don't need to use it.

@ohcysp67: You are actually incorrect in stating _"also i would advise against 140s as they provide little increase over 120s and are significantly louder) let me know if this helps"_, 140's can provide the same amount of airflow as a 120 mm, but with lower noise because they can spin at a lower RPM to get the same air flow. Price is also pretty similar on both sizes. I'm running all 140 mm fans where I can as opposed to 120 mm fans because of the noise reduction.


----------



## Kelso88

I didn't even know you could put fans on the inside of the top lol I was planning on mounting em on the inside like the 140 thats alrdy there.

I was getting to matching 140's for the top and gonna move the one that's there to the lower side window and whatever else I alrdy said....

And yes the 2 4 pins are coming off of the 1 8pin CPU power cable...and I've tryed to keep it clean but there is so much more cables on this PSU then any I've had b4 lol...the one I replaced had no spare plugs for anything lol I had to use the only extra molex for my new vid cards molex to 6pin lol
Btw my PSU is a hec Zephyr MX 750 it's great for what I paid 99$ with tax and shipping in Canada. Newegg.com was much cheaper for u folks south of the boarder 65$ free shipping and a free mouse when I bought mine,I only got the PSU for $30 more


----------



## ohcysp67

@axipher Yes you are right about the 140s. I was thinking same rpm as i didn't know if he was using a fan controller so that comment was based on the fans running directly off the psu. With a fan controller or by using the mobo's fan headers to control with bios they can be quieter than 120 with the same airflow by running them at a reduced rpm. I personally love ap15s so im slightly partial to 120s









With all the fans you are adding I would seriously recommend a fan controller as you can use that to slow down all the 140s and make them silent


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohcysp67*
> 
> @axipher Yes you are right about the 140s. I was thinking same rpm as i didn't know if he was using a fan controller so that comment was based on the fans running directly off the psu. With a fan controller or by using the mobo's fan headers to control with bios they can be quieter than 120 with the same airflow by running them at a reduced rpm. I personally love ap15s so im slightly partial to 120s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the fans you are adding I would seriously recommend a fan controller as you can use that to slow down all the 140s and make them silent


I run Thermalright, BitFenix Spectre and Scythe 140mm fans all directly off the PSU... I also run my AP-15's and rear 120 mm Vantec off the PSU. The only fan in my case that needs to be regulated are the 90mm fans on my Zalman VF3000A.


----------



## ohcysp67

nice setup. Love the red and black on the case!


----------



## Kelso88

Well the fans I'm getting are all 20dba or less and I thought fan controllers only work with pwm fans?


----------



## ohcysp67

nope fan controllers work by under volting the fans. I have a scythe 6 fan controler that gives me full control of my fans with rpm readings and all my fans are not pwm. PWM fans just have an extra wire so they can be sped up or slown down based on load which is usually only the cpu fan header that does that. you can still control non pwm fans from the bios of a good motherboard too they just dont have dynamic speed control that pwm has.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Which CM Advanced is this?


Looks like repainted 692.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Which CM Advanced is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like repainted 692.
Click to expand...

I think it's a modded BitFenix Raider case, it's in the video description.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I think it's a modded BitFenix Raider case, it's in the video description.


If you watch the vid he says 692 advanced.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I think it's a modded BitFenix Raider case, it's in the video description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the vid he says 692 advanced.
Click to expand...

When did he? If I missed it and he did he must be referencing some similarities or whatnot IMO. Also that chassis is definitely NOT a 690, 690II or 692 or 6,992,992,992







advanced.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> When did he? If I missed it and he did he must be referencing some similarities or whatnot IMO. Also that chassis is definitely NOT a 690, 690II or 692 or 6,992,992,992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> advanced.


It's weird. If you play it from the link he clearly says 692 advanced, but if you click replay you get a clip on a gutted, modified case.... Not sure whats going on there.

Edit: On replay the 692 is at the end of the clip....????


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> When did he? If I missed it and he did he must be referencing some similarities or whatnot IMO. Also that chassis is definitely NOT a 690, 690II or 692 or 6,992,992,992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird. If you play it from the link he clearly says 692 advanced, but if you click replay you get a clip on a gutted, modified case.... Not sure whats going on there.
> 
> Edit: On replay the 692 is at the end of the clip....????
Click to expand...

Okay I see and hear it - he then points his camera at the newly released a 690 II Advanced White/Black combo colored case and says he's going to do a video on it very shortly.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> When did he? If I missed it and he did he must be referencing some similarities or whatnot IMO. Also that chassis is definitely NOT a 690, 690II or 692 or 6,992,992,992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird. If you play it from the link he clearly says 692 advanced, but if you click replay you get a clip on a gutted, modified case.... Not sure whats going on there.
> 
> Edit: On replay the 692 is at the end of the clip....????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay I see and hear it - he then points his camera at the newly released a 690 II Advanced White/Black combo colored case and says he's going to do a video on it very shortly.
Click to expand...

I still like my Red/Black CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## Constantine85

Here are the before pictures... let me know what you think. the 80mm fan you see in the header there is blowing lots of (filtered) air to the HDD and soon SSD. New GPU will be installed 2/15. 2nd GPU and PSU will be installed later in the spring.


----------



## kens30

I just found this forum and signed up I recently purchased a CM 690 II advanced and i would like to join the club.Unfortunately i don't have a camera so the only pics i might be uploading wont be very good quality since i will be using my phone but anyway let me get to the point i have been reading this thread for a while now and i found it very interesting The 690 II i purchased a few weeks ago i was and am very satisfied i chose not to get the usb 3 edition because i did not want to loose the e-sata port my case came with a side window and best of all rubber grommets on all the holes for cable management i have done a couple of mods to my case (nothing spectacular) but i just wanted to say that this mid tower case is awesome for it's price and i am loving it.By the way i am slowly going through reading all the posts in this thread.So i guess i have now officially joined the club.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> I just found this forum and signed up I recently purchased a CM 690 II advanced and i would like to join the club.Unfortunately i don't have a camera so the only pics i might be uploading wont be very good quality since i will be using my phone but anyway let me get to the point i have been reading this thread for a while now and i found it very interesting The 690 II i purchased a few weeks ago i was and am very satisfied i chose not to get the usb 3 edition because i did not want to loose the e-sata port my case came with a side window and best of all rubber grommets on all the holes for cable management i have done a couple of mods to my case (nothing spectacular) but i just wanted to say that this mid tower case is awesome for it's price and i am loving it.By the way i am slowly going through reading all the posts in this thread.So i guess i have now officially joined the club.


welcome! Pleased to see your first post was to the club with the best cases on OCN!


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> I just found this forum and signed up I recently purchased a CM 690 II advanced and i would like to join the club.Unfortunately i don't have a camera so the only pics i might be uploading wont be very good quality since i will be using my phone but anyway let me get to the point i have been reading this thread for a while now and i found it very interesting The 690 II i purchased a few weeks ago i was and am very satisfied i chose not to get the usb 3 edition because i did not want to loose the e-sata port my case came with a side window and best of all rubber grommets on all the holes for cable management i have done a couple of mods to my case (nothing spectacular) but i just wanted to say that this mid tower case is awesome for it's price and i am loving it.By the way i am slowly going through reading all the posts in this thread.So i guess i have now officially joined the club.


welcome to the club!!!


----------



## cgull

my humble, slightly modded 690ii adv usb3



used angle alu to add vga support for top gts 250. (had a slight sag and theres not much room between slots on this mobo) also hides cables from fan controller attached to pci holder
more angle used to add 2 nexus fans on drive cages
the blue/white painted fans are cm 80 and 140
first attempt at sleeving .. could be better, esp 24 pin.. should have grouped the colors rather than alernated them..does make it easier getting left panel on



needs more work .maybe swap led fans for blue/white painted ones, keep the enermax's tho
tidy some more cables ,paint top gpu shroud copper..

would have preferred the cpu cooler running front to back, but it wont clear the nb heatsink/fan


----------



## ilikebeer

I need some help selecting good fans for my one... that more suited to another sub forum? If so apologies.

It came with two stock 120mm fans, one front one back. I think i just need to buy 4 140mm fans, two for the top and two for the side panel...

Are these good 140mm fans for this case?

pc cooler

I intend to hook them all up to a fan controller in one of the 5 1/4 bays. Translated from Chinese it says something akin to '3 or 4 pin dual interface design'. It appears to come with plastic and metal screws and says 19db. But this is my first build so I have no clue about performance like cfm performance etc. I'll be removing the front HDD bays for better intake from the front stock fan.

I'm not a lazy person but I can't read 1.6k pages, my common sense tells me I should have one intake fan at front, 2 side intakes, 2 top exhausts and 1 back exhaust. Shame the side fan's can't be exhaust though as they don't have dust filters.

I live in a city so dusty, I could dig up a CNN article that says living here is akin to smoking 10 cigs a day.


----------



## Kelso88

Get two nzxt 140mm (140rb is model number)
And 2 scythe 120mm or nzxt 120mm(120rb)
There all quiter fans with great push or pulling power

If I were you I'd put 140 mm front 2X120mm bottom as intakes
(the 140mm u replace on the top as side intake over your gpu's)

2x140mm top and 120mm rear as exhaust (and if u want a 80mmX15mm fan behind the CPU as exhaust...
Since u will have equal I take as exhaust it's better too have more exhaust the intakes...that's why I went with the two scythe 's I have and went for the really quite ones with low cfm ones..and got faster big more louder cfm as exhaust.
FYI I dropped 4-5*c on gpu and CPU temps and the side
Fan isn't installed yet and one of my new 140's was broke.
So I'll prob see an other small drop or more steady temps once there all in


----------



## Kelso88

Lol u changed ur post as I was making mine.
If u end up getting a aftermarket CPU heatsink/fan the top side fan will be blocked so thts why I say use the bottom one...
If ur using the stock fans like I was...buy what I said still and put
The 2 new 140's up top
2 120's on bottom(if u removed the hdd cage) if not one on the bottom and one on the cage
And the stock 140 fan put on the lower side fan slot...that should work out perfect


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Lol u changed ur post as I was making mine.
> If u end up getting a aftermarket CPU heatsink/fan the top side fan will be blocked so thts why I say use the bottom one...
> If ur using the stock fans like I was...buy what I said still and put
> The 2 new 140's up top
> 2 120's on bottom(if u removed the hdd cage) if not one on the bottom and one on the cage
> And the stock 140 fan put on the lower side fan slot...that should work out perfect


Sorry I am notoriously fast at typing (once won a competition as being the fastest touch typist in Scotland, not boasting, i just spent most of my childhood in front of a computer typing). And I also am a bit OCD so i'll edit posts super fast lol.

And thanks, your advice makes perfect sense. I'll go for 2 bottom 120mm intakes and one 140mm on the lower side opening and two 140mm on the top exhaust and replace the front fan with 140mm. Yes, I am for sure going for an after-market cpu cooler, hopefully the VERY best that will fit in this case.

As for the brand of fan, scythe sounds good but thus far I have not found it available here in china. There's 'pccooler' or 'deep cool' but it's rather expensive:

expensive fan

or *lianli*

lian li 140mm

Whichever you experts think is best, I am not bothered about led lights but the lian li's do come in blue led versions same price so I could get one led one so that the case has that classic blue front look and just black lianli's for the rest. Not sure if the lian li ones can be connected to a fan controller though, all I understand is it says something about max airflow 38cfm, it runs at 1000rpm and includes some rubber shock thing.

Perhaps I just buy 4 of these lian li's (again, 1 for side, 2 for top and one for front to replace default 120mm once HDD bays removed)... I just need an expert to come in and say this particular fan is 'cool' and will connect to a fan controller. Then i'll pull the trigger and buy todayyyyy.


----------



## Kelso88

Well follow that setup it's prob one of the best set ups.
I'm only using the one on the side bc I wanted matching fans side by side and theres no other Place a 140 can fit lol


----------



## ohcysp67

If you are looking for good 120mm fans i would go for scythe Gentle Typhoon ap15s they move tons of air and are nearly silent. I use them in my wc setup and the only noise i hear is the air moving.


----------



## Kelso88

Yea the 120 fans he mentioned r the best ones for move vs noise...I couldn't think I the name lol
But really the fans don't matter if u if stick to big brands...don't go cheap or u'll have a headache lol


----------



## ohcysp67

yea ap15s are awesome but can be kinda pricy at around $18.00 a fan and have a tendency to be out of stock frequently. If you can find some for a decent price id jump on them.


----------



## Kelso88

Was my prob...never in stock...but I didn't need huge cfm fans for intake so picked else...

As for ilikebeer's ? The lain li
The top one u linked I can tell from looking at it it's a 140mm fan but a 120mm mount...nothing big but I hear they make more noise and shake and crap...(doubt it but)
Where r u living ilikebeer?


----------



## Kelso88

Yea get 2 140's and 2 120's of the lain li's
Ps leave the 140 in the front there and same with the rear one

Just put two new ones on top(140mm)
2 on bottom(120mm)
And the old one from the top on the side panel

So u just need 2 140's and 2 120's


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Yea get 2 140's and 2 120's of the lain li's
> Ps leave the 140 in the front there and same with the rear one
> Just put two new ones on top(140mm)
> 2 on bottom(120mm)
> And the old one from the top on the side panel
> So u just need 2 140's and 2 120's


Living in Shanghai, new egg here is way bellow the quality of your USA version. They don't give you invoices generally unless you really push them for it, demand it over the phone and wait a couple of weeks for one in the mail. My case came with no invoice.

I think it's four 140's I need to buy though for reasons I said in my last post, I intend to replace all of the stock fans. I know li'an li is a big brand name so that's why I'm just waiting for someone to tell me they are 4 pin and can connect to fan controller in 5 1/4 bay. Unfortunately they don't have any of the lian's in 120mm size.

As for the clear led lian li, one is CF-1412R and other is CF-1412A, damned if I know the difference.

Their entire collection

If any of you use google chrome it has a handy auto translate feature that I make heavy use of lol.

Oh I just realised the only difference is one is red the other is blue lol. I think my rig might look a bit dour if I dont have just one led fan in there. I guess I could use the two default 120mm fans on the bottom but are they loud without fan control? I doubt they are 4 pin if they came with the case.


----------



## Kelso88

4pin slots have the grove
For a 3 pin to go in so ur fine there...
Well u can set ur fans up either way


----------



## Kelso88

Well if u wanna replace all the stock fans I'd say 3 120's and 3-4 140's
120's for bottom(2) and 1 rear
2 140's top 1 front
And the side can b either 140 or 120
But the stock fans r actualy good







just not in stock near me


----------



## Kelso88

The case comes with a 140mm in the front and one on top
Only 1 120 as rear
IMO is just get matching pairs of 120's and a pair of 140's for top and bottom
Move the old top one to the side and done saves money and time


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> The case comes with a 140mm in the front and one on top
> Only 1 120 as rear


My case was the basic version the front and back are 120mm. No other fans supplied. The one cool thing is all these lianli's are half price for the next 15 hours. My lucky day I guess.

Blue or red for the front, blue or red... REDRUM.


----------



## Kelso88

Ahh lol thought u said u had a 690 advanced
Well same thing use the set up with stock fans and replace with new ones where they need to b lol


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Ahh lol thought u said u had a 690 advanced
> Well same thing use the set up with stock fans and replace with new ones where they need to b lol


Doneeee, I chose red for the front. I feel like at night red is more forgiving on the eyes.

Still need to buy psu, mobo, cpu, ram, ssd, fan controller and cpu cooler lol. Step by step. Maybe I should do a build log rather than add endless posts to this thread and just post the final rig pics here. It'll be an asrock z68 with i5 2500k. The only real component I won't buy this week is the gpu as I want the very best (the new ati 7k ones or waiting on the next gen gtx6xx).

But anyway today is the first time I saw the case in person and I am very pleased with it. Long live the 690. Thanks for your advice on the fans. Kind of scared to touch it as never built a rig before.


----------



## Kelso88

Well don't cheap out On a PSU or mobO then...they r labeled what goes where lol and the PSU plugs will say CPU fan...pic-e and that


----------



## ilikebeer

I can't for the life of me get the top plastic panel removed. I see a few metal tab looking things but... i can barely reach them and do i pull them towards me or press them in?

Please helpppp.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I can't for the life of me get the top plastic panel removed. I see a few metal tab looking things but... i can barely reach them and do i pull them towards me or press them in?
> Please helpppp.




Plastic tabs. Helps to be an octopus or get a helper. Note the extra tabs at the back of case.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> Plastic tabs. Helps to be an octopus or get a helper. Note the extra tabs at the back of case.


Thanks, I got it off finally.


----------



## benchtech7

This is just a simple duel front fan mod I did on my CM690


----------



## ilikebeer

Here's a link to my build log if anyone wants to follow along:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1216085/first-ever-build-hope-it-turns-out-nice#post_16476894


----------



## benchtech7

sick! good luck, looks like your off to a great start


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Here's a link to my build log if anyone wants to follow along:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1216085/first-ever-build-hope-it-turns-out-nice#post_16476894


Looking good so far buddy. I like the little rubber "thingies" that came with your Lian Li fans.
Wish Coolermaster would do the same.

I'm stoked, I've managed to install a push/pull config at the top of the case with the H100 rad (bit of a tight fit though).
There should be pictures soon. Just waiting for a decent camera...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Ahh lol thought u said u had a 690 advanced
> Well same thing use the set up with stock fans and replace with new ones where they need to b lol
> 
> 
> 
> Doneeee, I chose red for the front. I feel like at night red is more forgiving on the eyes.
> 
> Still need to buy psu, mobo, cpu, ram, ssd, fan controller and cpu cooler lol. Step by step. Maybe I should do a build log rather than add endless posts to this thread and just post the final rig pics here. It'll be an asrock z68 with i5 2500k. The only real component I won't buy this week is the gpu as I want the very best (the new ati 7k ones or waiting on the next gen gtx6xx).
> 
> *But anyway today is the first time I saw the case in person and I am very pleased with it. Long live the 690. Thanks for your advice on the fans. Kind of scared to touch it as never built a rig before.*
Click to expand...

It's a case that offers alot for the money and is well built.

As for your first time building: We once all started from this point, my advice is *take your time*, *ask plenty of questions* even if it seems "stupid" as there's no "stupid" questions and *do plenty of research*. Also when you eventually purchase your GPU make sure the length will fit inside the case - most of them will however but check.

We're all here as a team and will try to assist you and one another as best we can!

Welcome to the Cooler Master 690 Club!


----------



## axipher

And check our build logs, that will give you a really good idea of how the case is made, what it offers, and the potential it has to be a very nice case.

Would it be possible to add a build log list to the OP?


----------



## axipher

Okay, well seeing as I've updated my rig since my other posts, and I'm not on the OP list, here's a couple updated photos and a link to build log as my official application to the club:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165941/690-ii-advanced-canary-red/0_50

Side view before RAD fan update and Custom sleeved cables:


Custom cables and RAM coolers:


----------



## kens30

Awesome rig *axipher* I have one question regarding the corsair H100 as i am planning on getting one,aren't the tubes from the rad long enough to place them around the right of the gpu instead over the front of them? If not i might just get the H80 based on reviews i have read the difference in temps is only about 5c Celsius.
here are 2 pics(i know the quality is bad but my phone is the only thig i have at the moment to take pics, i will post another day when i borrow a cam from a friend some good pics)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Awesome rig *axipher* I have one question regarding the corsair H100 as i am planning on getting one,aren't the tubes from the rad long enough to place them around the right of the gpu instead over the front of them? If not i might just get the H80 based on reviews i have read the difference in temps is only about 5c Celsius.
> here are 2 pics(i know the quality is bad but my phone is the only thig i have at the moment to take pics, i will post another day when i borrow a cam from a friend some good pics)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks, and nice rig for you as well.

As for the H100 tubes, if you had a lower-midrange card with a 2 slot cooler, like 6770 maybe you could fit the tubes around, but right now, with the shrouds as they are, and my 6870 in the 2nd slot (of the total 7) with a 3-slot cooler, the tubes are just touching the side of the card and you can see how much that back tube off the RAD is bending and it is touching the cards cooler.


----------



## Constantine85

I like axiphers set up as well. I plan to get the H100 too. I am starting to accumulate a pile of PC parts I will either sell of build another rig. @Kens30, nice set up, I see you like myself have gone with the optional side panel window.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I like axiphers set up as well. I plan to get the H100 too. I am starting to accumulate a pile of PC parts I will either sell of build another rig. @Kens30, nice set up, I see you like myself have gone with the optional side panel window.


You should check my *Canary Red* Build Log in my signature, I just added a pic of the new RAD that's going to be put in









Over twice the thickness of the H100, and there's still two more RAD's to come in.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Looking good so far buddy. I like the little rubber "thingies" that came with your Lian Li fans.
> Wish Coolermaster would do the same.
> I'm stoked, I've managed to install a push/pull config at the top of the case with the H100 rad (bit of a tight fit though).
> There should be pictures soon. Just waiting for a decent camera...


I do have a question. I am not sure if this is even a problem or just because I have a bigger cut-out on the mobo tray, but my mobo area is very very flimsy and paper-thin. So flimsy I feel i'll have to mount the cpu and ram on the mobo before mounting the mobo even. The rest of the case feels rock solid however.

I've never held a high-end after-market cpu cooler in my hand but I know they are up to around 1kg. Can the mobo back-plate on my case really support something like a silver arrow or a d12? With such a big mobo cut-out I don't see where the weight load will go, the mobo is going to have to take the entire weight and could break...

If this is an issue then I'd have to go for a corsair H100 but I was planning on going all air and the H100 isn't easy available in my locale. I have always planned to just attempt to get 4.5 to 4.8 oc (i5 2500k) with just common sense fan placement and a good after-market air cooler.


----------



## ilikebeer

Btw I am looking at your build logs but is it better to just add to the original post (of a log so there's more continuity), or add updates as new replies? Mine will be updated in about an hour. Thanks for your interest and I do love the case/community here.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Looking good so far buddy. I like the little rubber "thingies" that came with your Lian Li fans.
> Wish Coolermaster would do the same.
> I'm stoked, I've managed to install a push/pull config at the top of the case with the H100 rad (bit of a tight fit though).
> There should be pictures soon. Just waiting for a decent camera...
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question. I am not sure if this is even a problem or just because I have a bigger cut-out on the mobo tray, but my mobo area is very very flimsy and paper-thin. So flimsy I feel i'll have to mount the cpu and ram on the mobo before mounting the mobo even. The rest of the case feels rock solid however.
> 
> I've never held a high-end after-market cpu cooler in my hand but I know they are up to around 1kg. Can the mobo back-plate on my case really support something like a silver arrow or a d12? With such a big mobo cut-out I don't see where the weight load will go, the mobo is going to have to take the entire weight and could break...
> 
> If this is an issue then I'd have to go for a corsair H100 but I was planning on going all air and the H100 isn't easy available in my locale. I have always planned to just attempt to get 4.5 to 4.8 oc (i5 2500k) with just common sense fan placement and a good after-market air cooler.
Click to expand...

You shouldn't have to worry about the big coolers at all if your rig stays relatively still. The only precaution I take is when travelling, I lay my rig on it's side with the back side of the case on the seat so the cooler is facing up along with the graphics card.

Most big coolers will come with there own backplates that are a little more supportive then the stock ones and if you have the cooler on tight enough, it shouldn't really move at all which is what would cause a lot of stress.


----------



## Kelso88

Just a lil FYI ilikebeer...that CPU punch out may not line up with ur CPU/mobo combo meaning the backplate won't just fit in there causing u to have to REMOVE the mobo from the case....so if u can afford or arrange the CPU cooler now I'd say get it now b4 everything bc a 2 minute job can turn into a lot longer if u can't remeber where the plugs go on ur mobo...(I had like 12 of them lil plugs that all have to face one wy or the other and crap...didn't see the mounting pin adaptor till after I hooked them up the 1st time I built the pc lol ... So when I changed heat sinks and PSU I used that lil guy and took 25-30 mins to take apart everything swap powersupplys throw a few fans in and tidy up some wires)


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Just a lil FYI ilikebeer...that CPU punch out may not line up with ur CPU/mobo combo meaning the backplate won't just fit in there causing u to have to REMOVE the mobo from the case....so if u can afford or arrange the CPU cooler now I'd say get it now b4 everything bc a 2 minute job can turn into a lot longer if u can't remeber where the plugs go on ur mobo...(I had like 12 of them lil plugs that all have to face one wy or the other and crap...didn't see the mounting pin adaptor till after I hooked them up the 1st time I built the pc lol ... So when I changed heat sinks and PSU I used that lil guy and took 25-30 mins to take apart everything swap powersupplys throw a few fans in and tidy up some wires)


ilikebeer does have the updated 690 II chassis with the newly enlarged CPU cooler access mobo cutout, so it might not be an issue.


----------



## axipher

I even found the cutout on my 690 II Advanced was big enough, the back panel does cover a bit, but with small enough fingers, or pliers, you could still reach the bottom left screw (looking at back of mobo) without too much touble.

Also, the 690 II Advanced that I have has no issues without mounting a 80 mm x 15 mm fan in the back, this seemed to be an issue on some older 690's where the fan mounts to the inside of the case rather than the side panel.

I highly recommend a fan filter on the 80 mm fan though, cleaning dust from behind your mobo is next to impossible without removing the mobo.


----------



## Kelso88

Ya u guys prob r right and it could just hve been the back plate for the A70 it seemed to have a little extra steel at the end of the 4 points...prob just to help take weight/pull off the end off the heatsink but never the less it was a PITA lol


----------



## Kelso88

O btw I'm looking to buy a heatsink/fan for my old rig it's a lga 775 socket is anyone has one to sell pm me


----------



## Georgey123

My Coolermaster 690II. Sorry for the bad quality. Only things that are not stock are the Xigmatek XLF-F1253 120mm fans


----------



## Anti!!

I love those orange fans! what brand are they?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I love those orange fans! what brand are they?


They kinda look like zigmatek fans.


----------



## Georgey123

Yep, Xigmatek fans 120mm fans. I love the orange as well







.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233015


----------



## cgull

now where have i seen this enermax case before?


imitation, the greatest form of flattery


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> now where have i seen this enermax case before?
> 
> 
> imitation, the greatest form of flattery


And don't forget its BIG brother:


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> And don't forget its BIG brother:


I would take a 690 over them any day.

I saw them on Xoxide and lol'ed for a little bit.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> And don't forget its BIG brother:
> 
> 
> 
> I would take a 690 over them any day.
> 
> I saw them on Xoxide and lol'ed for a little bit.
Click to expand...

Why?

What's so special about the 690?

lol! j/k


----------



## Anti!!

IF you just took a quick look you would think, WOW that enermax has more fans and is reasonably priced! until you get a good look at the tooless bays, and the outside finish. Very poorly done. And cheap. The cable management is cheesy also.







But I do like the fan config. I have to say.


----------



## hatspencer

Hello Club!

I was browsing the thread before/while doing mods to my case, and it was inspiring me a lot, so I might as well join and share my results. I always had an itch to mount two 140mm fans on top under the mesh, mainly because I have a Magicool 280mm Slim radiator and I was restricted to use 120mm fans with it. So I decided to mod to fit the fans, and I also made pictures of the process.

Firstly, I removed the plastic stripes on the top.



Then I used a rasp to shape the plastic on the sides, so it doesn't block the airflow. It is filed nicely, so it looks like its stock











I got myself a needle and a thread and made some stitches to hold the dust filter on the mesh. Invisibility ON











Used painters tape to mark the shape of the cutout.



Forgot to take a picture of the cutted out top part, but here is one where you can see that nothing really blocks the airflow.



Here you can see that the back side of the top piece is a little matte. this is because I had to work a few milimeters off the plastic pieces that are there for reinforcement. I also sleeved front panel connector cables.



Removed plastic stripes from front piece.



Everything put together. I'm planning to make a stand for the VGA, so it doesn't bend. Pretty much old hardware, but still rollin'











The 280 fills the upper part. The cooling consists of three Yate Loon D14SL-12 fans and the stock blue LED CM fan (2 intake, 2 exhaust). Good ol' custom CPU block repainted











XSPC X2O 750 hiding











Cable management.



From the outside it looks like it's stock







Acrylic window mod and some UV lighting coming soon


----------



## kens30

Great mod, when i first got my case i bought 2 140mm fans for the top only to find out that they don't fit only under the case, anyway i just got my Corsair H100 and mounted the rad inside on top of the case and the 2 corsair 120mm fans on top of the case blowing air in a push only configuration and exhausting the hot air out the back with a 120mm 64cfm xigmatek fan and i must say i am very impressed by the temps I have my Q9505 clocked at 3.8ghz and max temp i am getting with prime95 is 43c celsius (room temp 21c) with my old zalman led cooler i was getting max 67c at 3.7ghz.(Sorry i don't have i cam at the moment to post a few pics) i think i today i will be playing around to find my max stable oc i can get.By the way i have only one problem trying to activate the 3 fan profiles on the corsair unit i have the two fans plugged to the unit and the 3 or 4 pin? attached to the mobo pushing the button doesn't have any effect on the fans speed profiles.In my bios for the fan option(i think the option is called Qfan) i have the following options disable or enabled with the option of voltage,pwm or auto Please if someone can help me with this issue i will be very grateful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelso88

I try and try to get better cable management but between the cm690 and my PSU it's just not gonna happen lol, there way to many cable in my case but at least there all be hind the tray or bunch up outa the air flow...but still able to see half of them with the side opened up


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatspencer*
> 
> Hello Club!
> I was browsing the thread before/while doing mods to my case, and it was inspiring me a lot, so I might as well join and share my results. I always had an itch to mount two 140mm fans on top under the mesh, mainly because I have a Magicool 280mm Slim radiator and I was restricted to use 120mm fans with it. So I decided to mod to fit the fans, and I also made pictures of the process.
> Firstly, I removed the plastic stripes on the top.
> 
> Then I used a rasp to shape the plastic on the sides, so it doesn't block the airflow. It is filed nicely, so it looks like its stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got myself a needle and a string and made some stitches to hold the dust filter on the mesh. Invisibility ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used painters tape to mark the shape of the cutout.
> 
> Forgot to take a picture of the cutted out top part, but here is one where you can see that nothing really blocks the airflow.
> 
> Here you can see that the back side of the top piece is a little matte. this is because I had to work a few milimeters off the plastic pieces that are there for reinforcement. I also sleeved front panel connector cables.
> 
> Removed plastic stripes from front piece.
> 
> Everything put together. I'm planning to make a stand for the VGA, so it doesn't bend. Pretty much old hardware, but still rollin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 280 fills the upper part. The cooling consists of three Yate Loon D14SL-12 fans and the stock blue LED CM fan (2 intake, 2 exhaust).
> 
> XSPC X2O 750 hiding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management.
> 
> From the outside it looks like it's stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acrylic window mod and some UV lighting coming soon


I actually havent thought about taking the cross bars out of the mesh... really doesnt look all that bad. I might try that.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I actually havent thought about taking the cross bars out of the mesh... really doesnt look all that bad. I might try that.


Tip for the future, when you quote a post with a bunch of pics delete them from the post


----------



## hatspencer

It's easy to do. The front LED fan looks much better when the stripes are removed. Check this page of the thread, there is some discussion about it.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Tip for the future, when you quote a post with a bunch of pics delete them from the post


Little excessive I suppose - will do.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Little excessive I suppose - will do.


yes sir


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatspencer*
> 
> Removed plastic stripes from front piece.


Doesn't chopping those off affect the stability/positioning of the front filter thingy?
I was thinking about doing the same thing, just seeking some advice before doing something I'll regret.


----------



## hatspencer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Doesn't chopping those off affect the stability/positioning of the front filter thingy?
> I was thinking about doing the same thing, just seeking some advice before doing something I'll regret.


On the front piece it doesn't affect anything, safe to do. The top part needs some magic, but it's so easy; as I said in my post:
Quote:


> I got myself a needle and a thread and made some stitches to hold the dust filter on the mesh. Invisibility ON




The stitches are so small the bare eye can't see them







I made like 8 stitches, 6 of them are 100% hidden because they are on the side of the mesh. There is 2 in the middle to stick it to the mesh.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatspencer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Doesn't chopping those off affect the stability/positioning of the front filter thingy?
> I was thinking about doing the same thing, just seeking some advice before doing something I'll regret.
> 
> 
> 
> On the front piece it doesn't affect anything, safe to do. The top part needs some magic, but it's so easy; as I said in my post:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I got myself a needle and a thread and made some stitches to hold the dust filter on the mesh. Invisibility ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The stitches are so small the bare eye can't see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made like 8 stitches, 6 of them are 100% hidden because they are on the side of the mesh. There is 2 in the middle to stick it to the mesh.
Click to expand...

That's what I would've done.

But now you have to provide sewing lessons for those here that don't know how to use a needle and thread.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That's what I would've done.
> 
> But now you have to provide sewing lessons for those here that don't know how to use a needle and thread.


Finally, my missus might be able to get involved in my hobby!


----------



## hatspencer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That's what I would've done.
> 
> But now you have to provide sewing lessons for those here that don't know how to use a needle and thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Finally, my missus might be able to get involved in my hobby!


I'm sure one who can tie shoelaces is also able to do this "mod"


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatspencer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That's what I would've done.
> 
> But now you have to provide sewing lessons for those here that don't know how to use a needle and thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Finally, my missus might be able to get involved in my hobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure one who can tie shoelaces is also able to do this "mod"
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be so sure about that as I've seen the simplest of mods from others go badly.









Does everyone even at an older age even know how to tie their shoelaces?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that as I've seen the simplest of mods from others go badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does everyone even at an older age even know how to tie their shoelaces?


Isn't there an app for that?


----------



## Kelso88

As much as I love my cm690 ii advanced I think I'm gonna get a nzxt phantom 410 for
My rig and put my old pc in the cm690 since my old one is in a xblade and the case sucks lol
And the 410 looks better for cable management for what my main pc has


----------



## johnko1

Has anyone a micro atx motherborad on 690 II installed?I love the looks of the case but I think having a small motherboard in there won't look as good as an atx mobo.

I'm talking about Maximus IV Gene-Z/gen3 (atx version of rog is much more expensive







)


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Has anyone a micro atx motherborad on 690 II installed?I love the looks of the case but I think having a small motherboard in there won't look as good as an atx mobo.
> I'm talking about Maximus IV Gene-Z/gen3 (atx version of rog is much more expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Click here second row, 6th pic from the left. Looks great to me


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Click here second row, 6th pic from the left. Looks great to me


thanks.I will sell my haf 932 (it's very big for the new desk) and will buy a 692 usb 3 version + watecooling parts maybe


----------



## IXcrispyXI




----------



## KhaoticKomputing

That looks nice Crispy! You should totaly wipe the prints off the Silver Arrow though lol.


----------



## Kelso88

Well I got the nzxt phantom 410...but gota wait till my bday....hopefuly we do gifts Saturday with the inlaws instead of them coming over on Tuesday lol...so I'll have new pics up soon with my store bought cable extentions lol (10$ for 6 pin and 15$ 24pin)

Edit...or she bought me something else that cost 119.99$ plus taxes exactly lol
Ps I posted in wrong thred lol but I'll post my old guts in my cm690 ii in a while after I clean 5 years of dust and smoke off em lol


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> That looks nice Crispy! You should totaly wipe the prints off the Silver Arrow though lol.


lol ive tried i need some rubbing alcohol (maybe some from kfc







)


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> lol ive tried i need some rubbing alcohol (maybe some from kfc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Lighter Fluid and Brake Parts Cleaner will work, just put some on a cloth and not directly on said cooler. They won't leave a residue behind when they dry


----------



## Constantine85

Thought I would try a cold cathode... thoughts?


----------



## Mysticode

WTB white panel for the B&W CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Thought I would try a cold cathode... thoughts?
> 
> Looks very nice! I like to be able to see all of my interior gear with lighting,I personally like my interior dark with subtle lighting (nothing too bright) I currently have a couple of dark areas in my case and i just ordered 2 10cm white light cold cathodes to cover the dark areas of my interior.


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Thought I would try a cold cathode... thoughts?


Looks very nice! I like to be able to see all of my interior gear with lighting,I personally like my interior dark with subtle lighting (nothing too bright) I currently have a couple of dark areas in my case and i just ordered 2 10cm white light cold cathodes to cover the dark areas of my interior.

EDIT SORRY for double post was trying to figure out how to quote a post and accidentally posted twice....


----------



## solid_gear

Quote:


> Hi.. Can i Joint this Forum, i have a CM690 Adv. II,, just simple PC i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RIG :
> 
> Cooler Master 690 Adv. II
> MSI P97A-Gd55 Rev. B3
> Sapphire 5850 Extreme
> Team Group Extreem Dark
> Thermalright Venomous X RT with fan Scythe Ultra Kaze
> Creative Extreme Music Sb460
> Logitech Z-2300
> Pioneer DVD+RW
> Corsair VX550
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 1 Tb
> DELL S2009W Monitor
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> WTB white panel for the B&W CM 690 II Advanced


You could always paint it yourself, not that difficult with just a 3M scuff pad and some white automotive glossy spray paint.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You could always paint it yourself, not that difficult with just a 3M scuff pad and some white automotive glossy spray paint.


also could get a vynil wrap for it as well. I mgiht do mine in a dark gunmetal for the sides. I would love to have a carbon fiber one.


----------



## Constantine85

Currently working on installing a Honda S2000 Engine Start button in place of the Power Button for my 690.. will have pics of the progress soon - also the case wrap. Decided to go that route instead of painting.


----------



## cHaoSphEre

Build consists of -

X4 970 @ 3.9Ghz, 2.6NB
Rubbish AM3 MoBo
EVGA 560Ti 2Win (SLi)
Corsair TX 650
8GB G.Skill Sniper @ 1333 7-7-7-18-22
64GB Crucial M4
1TB WD Green
5x Gentle Typhoon AP-14 (1450)
2x CM 690 II 140mm Blue LED Fans
1x Be Quiet Silent Wings 120mm
!x Noiseblocker PLPS 120mm
NZXT Sentry LX Controlling all of the fans
XSPC Dual Bay Res
VPP655 Vairable D5 Pump (In dual bay res)
XSPC 3/4" OD Tubing, UV green/blue
XSPC Raystorm AMD
HWLabs Black Ice 120, 280, 240

Pics -


----------



## Bravo2010

joining the club. I really love this case, I selected it because of the options to install a rad on the bottom or top or both. I then ordered the side panel aftermarket. BUT I just bought a dremel tool and Im also getting some air bushing tools, so ill be getting into modding shortly.







My build is my rig and my 2nd 7970 will be here Monday..So it will be 7970x2 and the only thing not listed is I'm running 6x120 mm fans, 2x140mm fans, 1x80 mm fan in the rear.


----------



## Kelso88

I have a question about multiple hard drive set up.
I have a WD 500gb sata 3gbps 32mb cache and a 1tb WD caviar black 6gbps 64mb cache
Currently Im only using the 500gb hdd since I just got the 1tb back from a RMA and haven't set it up waiting for other parts b4 I rewire my case lol

So I'm wondering what should I set em up as...I also have the 500gb hdd with a 100gb partition with my OS on and I think I may have all my programs in it also since I just reformated lol

Just looking for the best options?


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> I have a question about multiple hard drive set up.
> I have a WD 500gb sata 3gbps 32mb cache and a 1tb WD caviar black 6gbps 64mb cache
> Currently Im only using the 500gb hdd since I just got the 1tb back from a RMA and haven't set it up waiting for other parts b4 I rewire my case lol
> So I'm wondering what should I set em up as...I also have the 500gb hdd with a 100gb partition with my OS on and I think I may have all my programs in it also since I just reformated lol
> Just looking for the best options?


I myself currently have a WD Caviar Black 500GB and a 1TB Samsung SpinPoint F2. I Have the WD set up as Drive C 100GB for OS and core drivers) Drive D365GB for all of my games and programs) and the Samsung 1TB is Drive E: for all of my music, pictures, movies, documents and other media.

This is jsut how I have it set up now though. Pretty soon I will be putting in an SSD and mounting the Caviar black into an NTFS folder on it for my programs and games. The Samsung will remain media/document storage


----------



## Kelso88

Well I was thinking of just partitioning my WD black 300/700gb or something like that...and putting the 500hdd in with my old pc since it has a 500gn and a old 250...I'll just use the 250 for a back up for my OS in my main pc since I removed the hdd cage in my cm690ii and hve the 1 hdd for os/apps and the other for media and etc

So that look ok?
Gaming pc hdd 1 300gb os/apps 700 media/etc hdd2 250bg back up only(it's the 1st sata's)
Media pc hdd 1 os/apps hdd2 backup/media/etc?


----------



## mwl5apv

I personally dont see a problem with that. I'd say your good to go!


----------



## cHaoSphEre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bravo2010*
> 
> joining the club. I really love this case, I selected it because of the options to install a rad on the bottom or top or both. I then ordered the side panel aftermarket. BUT I just bought a dremel tool and Im also getting some air bushing tools, so ill be getting into modding shortly.
> 
> My build is my rig and my 2nd 7970 will be here Monday..So it will be 7970x2 and the only thing not listed is I'm running 6x120 mm fans, 2x140mm fans, 1x80 mm fan in the rear.


I removed the 240 that was in the floor of my case and put it outside the case (see pics above your post), because it starved my GPUs of air. Temps went up by quite a lot when I put it in (before I just had roof and rear radiators). Just a thought.


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHaoSphEre*
> 
> I removed the 240 that was in the floor of my case and put it outside the case (see pics above your post), because it starved my GPUs of air. Temps went up by quite a lot when I put it in (before I just had roof and rear radiators). Just a thought.


I found with rads you want to make them an essential part of your build. My rad actually REALLY cools down my system with good solid air flow. I threw out the fans that came with my setup and bought 4 2000 rpm fans from coolermaster, these work very well but others will do also, (2000 is the magic number just make sure there not loud). Next I raised the case 10 inches with stands for better air flow. My 4 2000 rpm fans (setup for *PUSH/PULL*) are blowing in so much air my rad ( the RX which is thicker then RS) is cold to the touch. I used the side 2000 rmp fan for another intake blowing more air onto my GPU (soon to be GPUS) also helps, next I used my 1 120 fan and 2 140 mm fans on the top for my exhaust which is perfect and last my 80 mm blowing air onto the back of my CPU, My PSU and GPU are also exhausting air outside the case.

You also have a nice setup, a lot of people do the external thing, because I have kids, ext rad = broken PC

But if you get it right, you can use your rad to cool down your whole case and not heat it up, I would NEVER use a rad internally without a push/pull setup because 2 fans are not powerful enough to effetely pull air from the outside through the rad (heating up the case),that would take very powerful fans which would be too loud. The only con doing this is it's to thick for the top so that's why I chose this case so I could do it on the bottom...Just for thought of course


----------



## cHaoSphEre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bravo2010*
> 
> I found with rads you want to make them an essential part of your build. My rad actually REALLY cools down my system with good solid air flow. I threw out the fans that came with my setup and bought 4 2000 rpm fans from coolermaster, these work very well but others will do also, (2000 is the magic number just make sure there not loud). Next I raised the case 10 inches with stands for better air flow. My 4 2000 rpm fans (setup for *PUSH/PULL*) are blowing in so much air my rad ( the RX which is thicker then RS) is cold to the touch. I used the side 2000 rmp fan for another intake blowing more air onto my GPU (soon to be GPUS) also helps, next I used my 1 120 fan and 2 140 mm fans on the top for my exhaust which is perfect and last my 80 mm blowing air onto the back of my CPU, My PSU and GPU are also exhausting air outside the case.
> You also have a nice setup, a lot of people do the external thing, because I have kids, ext rad = broken PC
> But if you get it right, you can use your rad to cool down your whole case and not heat it up, I would NEVER use a rad internally without a push/pull setup because 2 fans are not powerful enough to effetely pull air from the outside through the rad (heating up the case),that would take very powerful fans which would be too loud. The only con doing this is it's to thick for the top so that's why I chose this case so I could do it on the bottom...Just for thought of course


Yeah, I have no real reason not to have an external rad, so I thought I'd give it a try. The CPU temps are now barely above ambient even at load, and taking the rad out has lowered my GPU temps. No matter how cool your rad, the air coming off of it it never as cool as ambient air, so this is the best thing for my GPU too. I like a quiet computer, and with this set up currently I can make the computer do anything I want without much noise. Playing BF3 last night my GPUs hit 65 and 70 ish each, and my CPU was in the low 30s. This was with the GPU fans running at 40% (pretty much silent), and all of the gentle typhoons at ~800RPM.


----------



## Miptzi

finally, my rig is assemblesd.

Just need another vga, then Ek universal + bridge


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHaoSphEre*
> 
> Yeah, I have no real reason not to have an external rad, so I thought I'd give it a try. The CPU temps are now barely above ambient even at load, and taking the rad out has lowered my GPU temps. No matter how cool your rad, the air coming off of it it never as cool as ambient air, so this is the best thing for my GPU too. I like a quiet computer, and with this set up currently I can make the computer do anything I want without much noise. Playing BF3 last night my GPUs hit 65 and 70 ish each, and my CPU was in the low 30s. This was with the GPU fans running at 40% (pretty much silent), and all of the gentle typhoons at ~800RPM.


Absolutely, externals have a really big benefit for that, lots of water cooler guys do it for exactly what you said I noticed. I too have really good cpu temps, mine are before room temp most of the time, My Idle is usually 15-16c. Each to his own. My temps seem to match yours on load also , I think getting good internal temps takes a lot more work too, but with kids it's my best option. I think that could be a good debate for a thread I might start later, Internal vs external. What do you think?


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> finally, my rig is assemblesd.
> Just need another vga, then Ek universal + bridge


Sweet looking rig, white always seems to give systems a really clean look that I like


----------



## ilikebeer

Anyone tried having two top mounted fans as INTAKE to feed the cpu cooler with cool air? Read this can create positive pressure in the case and improve temps slightly too. Yes heat rises but it will go where it is pushed. My case might end up with no exhaust fans at will be interesting to see the temps.


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Anyone tried having two top mounted fans as INTAKE to feed the cpu cooler with cool air? Read this can create positive pressure in the case and improve temps slightly too. Yes heat rises but it will go where it is pushed. My case might end up with no exhaust fans at will be interesting to see the temps.


I've read some things on the net, where people have tried different configurations , But the most effective is still to exhaust the air through the top, The only time I've read what you're saying working is when the case is almost 100% mesh, so the air vents everywhere. But it's always good to try new things and NOT just do what people say, you should post your results when you're finished and show us how it does.

It's my understanding that exhaust is absolutely important and blowing air into the case only cools so much, all that extra air gets warm by the hardware and has no place to go, heating the case up more. People with a good intake and exhaust usually report cooler temperatures.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Anyone tried having two top mounted fans as INTAKE to feed the cpu cooler with cool air? Read this can create positive pressure in the case and improve temps slightly too. Yes heat rises but it will go where it is pushed. My case might end up with no exhaust fans at will be interesting to see the temps.


Yes. but you don't want to use both top spots as intake. First you want to remove the rear most exhaust fan. Then on the top panel, block off the rear most vent, and use the front as an intake. this will add cool air in before the cooler. having air blow straight down after the cooler will mess up the flow and ability of the case to vent air properly. When you remove the rear exhaust fan you have moved to pure positive pressure. Temps are cooler "most" of the time. The main reason for doing positive pressure/pure positive pressure is that you can control dust's ability to enter the case. exhaust fans tend to suck air in from odd place's(like side panels and stuff) because the case is not air tight. This turns the case into a baggless vaccume cleaner.

This is how I set my case up. AMAZING temps and almost no dust is in my system.

EDIT: also if your using the stock metal side panel with two fan spots on it you also want to block off the top most fan slot(the bottom on if your not using it. and use vented PCI slot covers.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Anyone tried having two top mounted fans as INTAKE to feed the cpu cooler with cool air? Read this can create positive pressure in the case and improve temps slightly too. Yes heat rises but it will go where it is pushed. My case might end up with no exhaust fans at will be interesting to see the temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. but you don't want to use both top spots as intake. First you want to remove the rear most exhaust fan. Then on the top panel, block off the rear most vent, and use the front as an intake. this will add cool air in before the cooler. having air blow straight down after the cooler will mess up the flow and ability of the case to vent air properly. When you remove the rear exhaust fan you have moved to pure positive pressure. Temps are cooler "most" of the time. The main reason for doing positive pressure/pure positive pressure is that you can control dust's ability to enter the case. exhaust fans tend to suck air in from odd place's(like side panels and stuff) because the case is not air tight. This turns the case into a baggless vaccume cleaner.
> 
> This is how I set my case up. AMAZING temps and almost no dust is in my system.
> 
> EDIT: also if your using the stock metal side panel with two fan spots on it you also want to block off the top most fan slot(the bottom on if your not using it. and use vented PCI slot covers.
Click to expand...

ilikebeer: As you see there's many ways to configure your fans in this case....what a problem hmmmm!!!!














Everyones experiences doing so will/could vary.

But KhaoticKomputing has gone through it and knows what he speaks of with this case. I oughta know, I've read the majority of his posts pertaining to his 690 II case.







He's one of the 690 II case spokespeople and I sometimes wonder if Cooler Master pays him a tribute.
















I've also had my fun trying different fan configs.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> ilikebeer: As you see there's many ways to configure your fans in this case....what a problem hmmmm!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyones experiences doing so will/could vary.
> 
> But KhaoticKomputing has gone through it and knows what he speaks of with this case. I oughta know, I've read the majority of his posts pertaining to his 690 II case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of the 690 II case spokespeople and I sometimes wonder if Cooler Master pays him a tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had my fun trying different fan configs.


I wish they payed me! I have to pass the pat on the back to Ehume though. His post's and threads are what stared me to look at the cooling of this case in such a way There are also other ways to set it up, If you feel creative you should try it and add the data here


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> ilikebeer: As you see there's many ways to configure your fans in this case....what a problem hmmmm!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyones experiences doing so will/could vary.
> 
> But KhaoticKomputing has gone through it and knows what he speaks of with this case. I oughta know, I've read the majority of his posts pertaining to his 690 II case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of the 690 II case spokespeople and I sometimes wonder if Cooler Master pays him a tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had my fun trying different fan configs.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they payed me! I have to pass the pat on the back to Ehume though. His post's and threads are what stared me to look at the cooling of this case in such a way There are also other ways to set it up, If you feel creative you should try it and add the data here
Click to expand...

Oh yes ehume my fellow NJ-ian (see we NJ-ians are top notch innovators lol!







) and has had plenty of great information contributions all throughout this forum.
















And don't tell me about not getting paid - we know you're raking it in!









The best of us still stand to learn from others, even from innovative beginners - it really never stops and I guess that's really the fun of it.









The only thing I wish was for the 690 II to have come with a native two front fans configuration, not two different places for one fan. And I don't mean using the 5.25 bays either. The HAF 912 case has such configuration and so the 690 II could've has that as well if they used a bit more brain power initially with dual modular hard drive trays to boot.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Oh yes ehume my fellow NJ-ian (see we NJ-ians are top notch innovators lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and has had plenty of great information contributions all throughout this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me about not getting paid - we know you're raking it in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best of us still stand to learn from others, even from innovative beginners - it really never stops and I guess that's really the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I wish was for the 690 II to have come with a native two front fans configuration, not two different places for one fan. And I don't mean using the 5.25 bays either. The HAF 912 case has such configuration and so the 690 II could've has that as well if they used a bit more brain power initially with dual modular hard drive trays to boot.


My thing with this case is because I feel its an amazing value for the money. I mean come on they are $79.99 all day long and I have seen them for ceaper on sale and stuff. For the money spent you would be hard pressed to find a case of this caliber. I want to get the USB3.0 top panel and the gromets for it. That just make's it amazing


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Oh yes ehume my fellow NJ-ian (see we NJ-ians are top notch innovators lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and has had plenty of great information contributions all throughout this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me about not getting paid - we know you're raking it in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best of us still stand to learn from others, even from innovative beginners - it really never stops and I guess that's really the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I wish was for the 690 II to have come with a native two front fans configuration, not two different places for one fan. And I don't mean using the 5.25 bays either. The HAF 912 case has such configuration and so the 690 II could've has that as well if they used a bit more brain power initially with dual modular hard drive trays to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thing with this case is because I feel its an amazing value for the money. I mean come on they are $79.99 all day long and I have seen them for ceaper on sale and stuff. For the money spent you would be hard pressed to find a case of this caliber. I want to get the USB3.0 top panel and the gromets for it. That just make's it amazing
Click to expand...

True for the value but the argument is that the HAF 912 is cheaper and has that front dual front fan config option.

I'm debating wether or not to spring for that top panel and if the CM Store comes up with the mobo grommets I don't think they'll fit some or even all of the mobo holes as if you look closely at the revised mobo tray the PSU and side holes are a bit different as well as the side holes are now pretty much the same size unlike what we have with the top mobo side hole larger than the two below that. I could be mistaken but that's what my eyes seem to see.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> True for the value but the argument is that the HAF 912 is cheaper and has that front dual front fan config option.
> 
> I'm debating wether or not to spring for that top panel and if the CM Store comes up with the mobo grommets I don't think they'll fit some or even all of the mobo holes as if you look closely at the revised mobo tray the PSU and side holes are a bit different as well as the side holes are now pretty much the same size unlike what we have with the top mobo side hole larger than the two below that. I could be mistaken but that's what my eyes seem to see.


Its very possible they revised the mobo tray. I hadn't even thought or looked at it though. Very good points. +1.

As to the HAF 912 vs 690 II advanced: I have worked with both case's first hand. I'll take the CM 690II, but that's all personal opinion. the Hot swap bay is amazing. I also think the CM 690 II is a little more water cooling friendly. Lastly the HAF case's are a tad on the "gamer" side for me. 690II is "almost" to much lol. Buy its all opinion on that stuff. 912 is a good one.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> True for the value but the argument is that the HAF 912 is cheaper and has that front dual front fan config option.
> 
> I'm debating wether or not to spring for that top panel and if the CM Store comes up with the mobo grommets I don't think they'll fit some or even all of the mobo holes as if you look closely at the revised mobo tray the PSU and side holes are a bit different as well as the side holes are now pretty much the same size unlike what we have with the top mobo side hole larger than the two below that. I could be mistaken but that's what my eyes seem to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Its very possible they revised the mobo tray. I hadn't even thought or looked at it though. Very good points. +1.
> 
> As to the HAF 912 vs 690 II advanced: I have worked with both case's first hand. I'll take the CM 690II, but that's all personal opinion. the Hot swap bay is amazing. I also think the CM 690 II is a little more water cooling friendly. Lastly the HAF case's are a tad on the "gamer" side for me. 690II is "almost" to much lol. Buy its all opinion on that stuff. 912 is a good one.
Click to expand...

LOL! I just gave my Mom my now former HAF 912 rig for her birthday a couple of weeks back but might change out that case hence I might get an empty HAF 912 back.

Here's photos of the two different 690 II chassis revisions and you can see the side hole size being different and even the spacing of them. First is the USB 2.0 version, then USB 3.0 revision you can also see the newly enlarged CPU cooler access cutout.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hmm, They are different. They need to release them so we can measure them lol.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Hmm, They are different. They need to release them so we can measure them lol.


It seems from these photos that possibly the bottom mobo hole by the PSU is the same size.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> It seems from these photos that possibly the bottom mobo hole by the PSU is the same size.


Yea, I do like where they are going by relocating the holes by the 20/24pin mobo plug. its at an odd angle on for my 990FXA-UD3 and my p8z68 pro/gen3. Not a big deal but would be nice the way the 3.0 looks.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Hmm, They are different. They need to release them so we can measure them lol.


I can measure as I have it... the larger back cut-out might suit new gen boards but for my board I still need to remove the mobo entirely to install the silver arrow cooler.

I will try your idea of having one intake at the top and blocking the second intake, that does make sense.

As for dust filters over pcie slots, I was thinking about just removing them and letting air flow out more freely. Going to give you a rep for your post. I did boot into windows finally and got 20 to 25c temps across all 4 cores (15c ambient room temps) and just ran truecrypt benchmarks at large file sizes (this does max out the cpu) and didn't see temps rise above 35c for any cores. Today I will do proper stress testing prime 95 etc I just didn't have time/energy to do it yesterday. Bear in mind I have neither side panels installed so basically it's like a vertical test stand atm.

The only thing that is kind of annoying is the drive bays. My ssd didn't come with a bracket to extend it and so currently my ssd is outside my case lying atop of my i5 box. Hello crucial, I gave you like 190$ for an SSD and you don't include screws or an adapter... what a let down.

And the 'basic' edition of the case doesn't have any screw holes for an ssd... so i'm kind of not sure what to do. Double sided table?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I can measure as I have it... the larger back cut-out might suit new gen boards but for my board I still need to remove the mobo entirely to install the silver arrow cooler.
> I will try your idea of having one intake at the top and blocking the second intake, that does make sense.
> As for dust filters over pcie slots, I was thinking about just removing them and letting air flow out more freely. Going to give you a rep for your post. I did boot into windows finally and got 20 to 25c temps across all 4 cores (15c ambient room temps) and just ran truecrypt benchmarks at large file sizes (this does max out the cpu) and didn't see temps rise above 35c for any cores. Today I will do proper stress testing prime 95 etc I just didn't have time/energy to do it yesterday. Bear in mind I have neither side panels installed so basically it's like a vertical test stand atm.
> The only thing that is kind of annoying is the drive bays. My ssd didn't come with a bracket to extend it and so currently my ssd is outside my case lying atop of my i5 box. Hello crucial, I gave you like 190$ for an SSD and you don't include screws or an adapter... what a let down.
> And the 'basic' edition of the case doesn't have any screw holes for an ssd... so i'm kind of not sure what to do. Double sided table?


I use the silver arrow too yea, if you don't have or don't want to spend the money on the vented PCI slot covers you can remove them. There used to be an SSD Bracket for sale on the CM site. It bolts to the HDD hotswap things so you can use 2 SSD's in a single hard drive bay. I cannot find them right now though, only the ones for the 5.25 bays

EDIT: Ohh and the size of the holes on the case would be sweet too!


----------



## ilikebeer

Off topic but I just did the rig builder thing and it's not showing up bellow my posts...

I see you are at 4.7... does your silver arrow let you go to 5G? Or you just don't think the extra voltage is worth it... I almost wonder if water cooling will be necessary in the future. As gpu and cpu becomes smaller dies they run cooler, and a high end air cooler is sufficient probably









But water cooling looks cool.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Off topic but I just did the rig builder thing and it's not showing up bellow my posts...
> I see you are at 4.7... does your silver arrow let you go to 5G? Or you just don't think the extra voltage is worth it... I almost wonder if water cooling will be necessary in the future. As gpu and cpu becomes smaller dies they run cooler, and a high end air cooler is sufficient probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But water cooling looks cool.


To be honest I only OC as far as I need. I thought I would need 4.7Ghz...After I got it stable and I start playing with my clock I found that I don't need it that high. At least not with 1 6970 or the 460 SLI set up. I have toyed with 5.0Ghz. I can handle to volts, and the tmeps..only did a quick 2 hour run so I can't claim stability. Temps where in the mid 70c range in a 25c room.I don't "need" to go water...but I want something new to fiddle with lol and it looks sweet!

EDIT: by the end of the summer I'll be running dual GPU's and everything will be under water so I might need to get close to 5.0Ghz to keep up with the GPU's...will be 7XXX or 6XX. What ever has best support for eyefinity/surround.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Off topic but I just did the rig builder thing and it's not showing up bellow my posts...


"My Profile", somewhere in there down the page there is provision for adding "lists" to your signature, maybe even in your sig. I think there's a 3 list limit.
Quote:


> My profile -> Edit signature text -> Choose one of your sig rigs as featured sig item.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1188627/used-rigbuilder-to-make-my-rig-now-how-to-add-into-signature

Also http://www.overclock.net/t/1173591/adding-multiple-rigs-to-signature#post_15772670


----------



## Mattyd893

Think my H80 might be on it's way out, pump is vibrating and getting a bit hot, sounds like trapped air, gave it a wobble but no change, temps have increased by about 3 degs. Gonna give it a few days but looking like I might need to RMA it.

Keep toying with the idea of a custom loop or kit in my 690 std anyway, already posted plenty of pics of my rig but opinions please, what colour fluid/tubing would you use in this:



Was thinking about top mounting the rad externally for aesthetics.

Off topic, but how do you think an XSPC Rasa 750 (RS240) will handle my 920 D0 and the HD 5970, asking too much? Is it going to be worth spending the extra on a custom loop with a 240mm and a 120mm rad?


----------



## Mattyd893

Just to add ^^^^^

Fluid colour will be a dye from one of these: http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Fluids--Dyes-cid-1182.html

BTW is OCN post editing messed up? Doesn't seem to be working, corrected some typos in my last post and they didn't show up, hence the double post!


----------



## cHaoSphEre

Don't use dyes in any watercooling loop. Use coloured tubing, UV reactive and a UV cathode if you want.


----------



## Constantine85

Does anyone know where else to get some OCN stickers? It looks like the main page to get these done is dead.


----------



## Ninja10R

Here's my CM690. The only thing i've done with it is to change the airflow (two 140 mm top fans as intake) and add a 120mm fan in the 5.25 bays.







Anyone knows if the windowed panel of the CM690 II will fit my CM690 ?


----------



## axipher

I can finally got rid of my mediocre H100 and upgraded to:

EK Supreme HF Black Acetyl
MCP350 pump
XSPC RX240
XSPC RS240
Black Ice Pro 120
Swiftech Microres
1/2" Barbs
Watts 3/4 in. OD x 1/2 in. ID x 10 ft. Clear PVC Tubing
It's still a work in progress as I'm only leak-testing right now. As you can see, not quite any room for the pump, so I might need to re-think my choice of components. The tubing I got is amazing aside from how thick it is. That bottom loop form the pump to the RAD is about as tight as this tubing likes to go, not that it kinks, it just doesn't like to bend anymore or it creates way too much spring tension.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165941/690-ii-advanced-canary-red/0_50#post_15659464


----------



## johnko1

what is the right airflow for 2 240 rads?bottom and top


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> what is the right airflow for 2 240 rads?bottom and top


I have my front as intake, bottom exhaust, top exhaust, rear exhaust, and both sides as intake.


----------



## Constantine85

So I am in the beginning stages of a case mod to blend my version with the "white edition" thoughts so far?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Intresting.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Intresting.


might a little controversial


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> might a little controversial


It has potential, but it totaly looks like a work in progress. With a little paint and the right fan's it would look pretty good I think


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> It has potential, but it totaly looks like a work in progress. With a little paint and the right fan's it would look pretty good I think


agreed


----------



## Constantine85

Hopefully soon I can get the rest (minus the bezels) painted so it doesnt look "like a work in progress" haha Just added another cathode - I kind of dig them.


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have my front as intake, bottom exhaust, top exhaust, rear exhaust, and both sides as intake.


Stick 2 more fans on the your bottom rad it will improve your performance and air flow by a lot









EDIT just noticed you have to rads,, disregard, you probably have more then enough


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bravo2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have my front as intake, bottom exhaust, top exhaust, rear exhaust, and both sides as intake.
> 
> 
> 
> Stick 2 more fans on the your bottom rad it will improve your performance and air flow by a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT just noticed you have to rads,, disregard, you probably have more then enough
Click to expand...

3 RAD's actually


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 3 RAD's actually


just noticed that too, wow, I had trouble fitting one rad in the 690, good job man.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bravo2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 3 RAD's actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just noticed that too, wow, I had trouble fitting one rad in the 690, good job man.
Click to expand...

As you can see, the pump doesn't fit though









So I'm currently scratching my head on how to get the pump in the case where it's still below the reservoir to prevent any pressure problems and any extra strain on the pump.


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> As you can see, the pump doesn't fit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm currently scratching my head on how to get the pump in the case where it's still below the reservoir to prevent any pressure problems and any extra strain on the pump.


What about above your RX Rad. if you shorten a tube, it might squeeze in there. Also if you not using you HDD trays you could take those out. Hmmm. It's a tight squeeze,, also hows your air flow in the case with a RAD on 4 of your air ports? I was wondering that one.


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> As you can see, the pump doesn't fit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm currently scratching my head on how to get the pump in the case where it's still below the reservoir to prevent any pressure problems and any extra strain on the pump.


With your setup AND SORRY GUYS,, you really need this Cooler Master Case,, I was thinking about it for later in life when i get more rads,, but for you now you really need this..


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bravo2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> As you can see, the pump doesn't fit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm currently scratching my head on how to get the pump in the case where it's still below the reservoir to prevent any pressure problems and any extra strain on the pump.
> 
> 
> 
> What about above your RX Rad. if you shorten a tube, it might squeeze in there. Also if you not using you HDD trays you could take those out. Hmmm. It's a tight squeeze,, also hows your air flow in the case with a RAD on 4 of your air ports? I was wondering that one.
Click to expand...

I actually am using those trays, took the HDD and SSD out for because I stripped the whole case down when I installed the WC gear, took the chance to re-do cables, etc.

I run the side panel off, so airflow isn't a problem









I'll have some updated pics tonight with the two G. Skill Turbulence II RAM coolers installed again and the zip-ties cut down and hidden.

As for results for you guys, with my H100 and the CPU @ 4.4 GHz @ 1.4 V, I was getting 30 minute idle temps of 17 C (yes I know this is below ambient, but it's for comparison), now with the 3 RAD setup, temps while GPU folding (~15% constant load) I'm seeing as low as 10 C overnight.

Haven't had a chance to play with a 4.8+ GHz overclock yet, need to wait till I have another rig for my 6870 as it's folding for the TC, but once I do, I'll be adding the results to my build log and I'll post them here. Overall, I'm very happy with the results, and my case is now quieter then my mini USB Aquarium.


----------



## Duski

Ive been running 5 - 140mm fans and 1 - 120mm fan behind my h60 (Case/Fan/Rad) currently the 140s are some Yate Loons with blue led's... i am planning on redoing my fan setup havent quite determined if i wanted to use 120mm for all or same setup, but been trying to find some good fans, in which i do not know a lot about, i am eventually color scheming the whole system and want to go with a black casing with blue or white fins, been a pain finding those styles, but maybe some others would know something better. i do not want to run led based fans planning on cathodes at a later date.. if anyone could help me out would be greatly appreciated. apologize if this is in a wrong section, but i do use this case and know people using this case have a vast knowledge in various areas.


----------



## Duski

apologize about back to back post but wanted to say that im not overly concerned with noise level, vaguely qquiet is nice, but want good fan speeds, i do have a fan controller as well.


----------



## Constantine85

Ok so this is the finished product - let me know what you think..


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> apologize about back to back post but wanted to say that im not overly concerned with noise level, vaguely qquiet is nice, but want good fan speeds, i do have a fan controller as well.


For fan selection it all depends. For case fans 140mm fans work well, they are larger and can move more air with less noise. but on a CLC like your's you would want a 120mm fan or fan's in push pull. if you want to deck out you case and cooler right it might cost alot...fans are not cheap...about 10 bucks each give or take for a proper set up.

@Constantine Looks great! I like it much better now it looks like a finished product!


----------



## cgull

duski
black casing with white fins are fairly common:
nexus real silents are good .. you should be able to get a multi pack fairly cheap
also scythe gentle typhoons, zalman make one, fractal design silent series and arctic cooling

for blue fin: gelid,prolimatech and i think bit fenix

other than that you could always paint them


----------



## Constantine85

thank you! I am trilled with it - first build - first case mod.. I started to like it with just the doors done seemed a little skeptical about doing the bezel trim..but was floored when I unmasked the mesh and reassembled it all. Reminds me of the case I almost got (but glad i didnt) instead -- the 500R.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> thank you! I am trilled with it - first build - first case mod.. I started to like it with just the doors done seemed a little skeptical about doing the bezel trim..but was floored when I unmasked the mesh and reassembled it all. Reminds me of the case I almost got (but glad i didnt) instead -- the 500R.


Yea, it is alot like the 500r lol. I still love the CM 690II. Out of all the case's I have worked with I love this one the most! You did a good job for your first mod. Now your going to be hooked lol.


----------



## Constantine85

the next 3 items will be a 2nd GTX 560. Hybrid SSD.. and yep-- white pipped liquid cooling. total cost of this mod was just a shade under $30. I agree with your first statement, I love this case.. had a couple others and changed my mind about 15 times before coming back to the 690. easily the most functional case for what I need.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> the next 3 items will be a 2nd GTX 560. *Hybrid SSD*.. and yep-- white pipped liquid cooling. total cost of this mod was just a shade under $30. I agree with your first statement, I love this case.. had a couple others and changed my mind about 15 times before coming back to the 690. easily the most functional case for what I need.


Hybrid SSD? why not just use it as a boot drive?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Hybrid SSD? why not just use it as a boot drive?


Not 100% sure yet what I want to do with that. I know Corsair is about to release the Accelerated SSD line soon. I would really just have my OS and BF3 on it. I am still doing a little research on them now.. friend of mine uses his in conjunction with his HDD and does very well. But thats him.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Not 100% sure yet what I want to do with that. I know Corsair is about to release the Accelerated SSD line soon. I would really just have my OS and BF3 on it. I am still doing a little research on them now.. friend of mine uses his in conjunction with his HDD and does very well. But thats him.


While I'm sure using the hybrid "thingy" is fast and all, Using just the true power of the SSD is amazing Not a major affect on gaming(non online game's load a little faster no real FPS change) but having the os on the SSD is amazing!


----------



## axipher

Windows 8 on a SSD is insanely fast, my system takes long to do a POST then it does to actually load Windows to my desktop with auto-login enabled. I was amazed, looked at my BIOS white on black text initializing devices, looked away to have a bite out of my toast with Nutella, looked back and Chrom was already open with OCN loaded.

Maybe Microsoft found a way to fix Huddler in Windows 8


----------



## Constantine85

Newegg currenly has a deal going for their M4 60 GB and 120GB... might be an early upgrade for me and just go with the a regular SSD for the OS.


----------



## Anti!!

link neooowww!


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Newegg currenly has a deal going for their M4 60 GB and 120GB... might be an early upgrade for me and just go with the a regular SSD for the OS.


Even my Kingston V100 1 SSD 64 Gb for OS is fast,,(and thats not even high end) ,my computer too takes longer to post then to boot. I don't think a hybird or high end would make it any faster, eg I cant see my OS being ANY faster then it is now. I have a faster SSD for steam and I really dont see a HUGE difference in games from the HDD. I'm starting to thnk besides quick boot times and a slightly snappier system the SSD mught be more slightly over rated. IMO,, i'm still going to buy a better SSD's thats more for E penis and for show like most of my hardware


----------



## barkinos98

Hi, I'm a newcomer with a rc692 basic since they don't bring the advanced. Anyway, to all the people who painted their hdd bays and the dvd locks, how did you paint them? a layer of plastic primer than a layer of paint or two? also, for the people who has the grommets, if they didnt come with the case, where did you buy them from? In the cm store they dont sell those.


----------



## barkinos98

Also, I will post pictures asap i figure how to.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Hi, I'm a newcomer with a rc692 basic since they don't bring the advanced. Anyway, to all the people who painted their hdd bays and the dvd locks, how did you paint them? a layer of plastic primer than a layer of paint or two? also, for the people who has the grommets, if they didnt come with the case, where did you buy them from? In the cm store they dont sell those.


I used Dupli-Color Automotive spray paint form Canadian Tire (Canada wide hardware store).

For the actual painting process, I used a 3M Scuff Pad and some 1600 grit sand paper to just lightly rough up the surface, then followed the instructions on the spray paint, 3-4 light layers over an hour, 10 minutes between coats. Since they are black to begin with, I did the same thing a second time to be sure it was even color coverage.

As for the grommets, some people have been ordering them from Corsair.


----------



## Kelso88

What r the two sata cables for In the front panal? There's a shorter one and a longer one?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> What r the two sata cables for In the front panal? There's a shorter one and a longer one?


One is for eSata and the other is for the hot-swap bay on the top.

I only use the hot-swap bay one so the eSata one is coiled up.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> One is for eSata and the other is for the hot-swap bay on the top.
> I only use the hot-swap bay one so the eSata one is coiled up.


It bothers me so much that CM used red cable's on the CM 690II advanced...to top it off the hot glue gunned them in there.... I need to peal the glue back and replace the cable's with black ones.


----------



## Kelso88

Ok the esata is the card reader one?

My old p5b only has 4 sata ports on the mobo I'll need 2 for hdd's 1 for DVD rom
And won't need the hot swap and prob just use the card reader
I'm making my old core 2 duo e6600 a media pc

What one is the longer one
And what's the shorter one lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> One is for eSata and the other is for the hot-swap bay on the top.
> I only use the hot-swap bay one so the eSata one is coiled up.
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me so much that CM used red cable's on the CM 690II advanced...to top it off the hot glue gunned them in there.... I need to peal the glue back and replace the cable's with black ones.
Click to expand...

Worked out nicely with my black and red theme.

By the way I'm pretty sure I PM'd the OP and I'm still not on the list with my Triple RAD CM 690


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> It bothers me so much that CM used red cable's on the CM 690II advanced...to top it off the hot glue gunned them in there.... I need to peal the glue back and replace the cable's with black ones.


Yeah, a bit of a cheapy finish after putting so much effort into the case, doesn't make any sense to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Worked out nicely with my black and red theme.
> By the way I'm pretty sure I PM'd the OP and I'm still not on the list with my Triple RAD CM 690


Same here, msg'd the OP for my old and Black and Blue rig, still not on the list, is there any other admins for this thread?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Yeah, a bit of a cheapy finish after putting so much effort into the case, doesn't make any sense to me.
> Same here, msg'd the OP for my old and Black and Blue rig, still not on the list, is there any other admins for this thread?


I could see cutting small corner's to keep cost down...but black or red is no price difference lulz. Blue would have made more sence in the Advanced version... it would match the color of the LED fan they provide. The only reason I can think of is they used red to keep them from getting confused in the jumble of sata cable's?


----------



## Mattyd893

Or they have a surplus of red cables or an existing contract from the Std version which they probably never expected to take off as well as it did for case modders, I don't use mine anyways so it's coiled up out of view.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Or they have a surplus of red cables or an existing contract from the Std version which they probably never expected to take off as well as it did for case modders, I don't use mine anyways so it's coiled up out of view.


I use the hotswap dock like no other. I love it! I can use HDD's as giant USB drives lulz


----------



## Mattyd893

I still have the standard... hehe "you said dock"


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Or they have a surplus of red cables or an existing contract from the Std version which they probably never expected to take off as well as it did for case modders, I don't use mine anyways so it's coiled up out of view.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the hotswap dock like no other. I love it! I can use HDD's as giant USB drives lulz
Click to expand...

I use it to fix laptops mostly. It's faster to take the laptop apart, stick the HDD in the dock, boot Ubuntu on my main rig, and copy files, repair installation, etc. then to deal with the slower hardware in the laptop itself...

I also have an odd set up for my HTPC. I have a 60 GB Vertex 2 installed inside, no room for other drives though. So I have a hard drive dock connected via eSata with a 320 GB Scorpio Blue 2.5" HDD used for TV Recorder storage which record about 60 hours a week of TV shows. The problem is my HTPC is connected over powerline which peaks at 8 MB/s transfers. So to back up all the TV shows to my home server, it's much easier to just pop that WD HDD out of the dock, in to my main rig which has gigabit connection to my home server, and convert to AVI and transfer to my home server.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I use it to fix laptops mostly. It's faster to take the laptop apart, stick the HDD in the dock, boot Ubuntu on my main rig, and copy files, repair installation, etc. then to deal with the slower hardware in the laptop itself...
> I also have an odd set up for my HTPC. I have a 60 GB Vertex 2 installed inside, no room for other drives though. So I have a hard drive dock connected via eSata with a 320 GB Scorpio Blue 2.5" HDD used for TV Recorder storage which record about 60 hours a week of TV shows. The problem is my HTPC is connected over powerline which peaks at 8 MB/s transfers. So to back up all the TV shows to my home server, it's much easier to just pop that WD HDD out of the dock, in to my main rig which has gigabit connection to my home server, and convert to AVI and transfer to my home server.


lulz, sounds just like over at my place, musical hard drive's lulz


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I used Dupli-Color Automotive spray paint form Canadian Tire (Canada wide hardware store).
> For the actual painting process, I used a 3M Scuff Pad and some 1600 grit sand paper to just lightly rough up the surface, then followed the instructions on the spray paint, 3-4 light layers over an hour, 10 minutes between coats. Since they are black to begin with, I did the same thing a second time to be sure it was even color coverage.
> As for the grommets, some people have been ordering them from Corsair.


thanx on the painting info, but i have another question, i just checked their site but they sell corsair 600 and 800's grommets. which one should i buy?


----------



## Constantine85

currently working on phase 3 of the modding.. this will involve some internal modding, the outside other than some touch up is pretty much complete.
stay tuned.


----------



## forkbeard

Sup guys, had this case for two years but never bothered to do anything to it.. until I came across this site last week lol
Much prefer it to the V2 to be honest

outside - On the front I cut out every other honey grill thing and I really like it the way it is now so a lot more visibility but also retaining the look

















inside (note the sort of managed cabling.. had to be done though getting the rear door to shut was a nightmare!!









Side on with the window which I bought yesterday.. and couldn't refuse fitting soon as :-b









On to the top, all the honey comb removed, .. removed the sata port and pulled two fan controllers through.
(note.. Audio port broke hence it being removed lol)


... and how it all looked before fans and cable management


----------



## eric1983

Just got my new "CM 690 II Advanced" This will be my first ever build. I decided on this case because of the reviews I've read, and mostly because I came across this thread online. I'm excited and hoping I can get the rest of my parts to build very soon as I'm having to save a couple more hundred bucks.

I'm leaning toward the ASUS M5A97 EVO motherboard, and AMD FX 4100, and going to start with 16 GB Ram. I have also thought about getting the Cool Master Hyper 212 Heatsink fan as well. I haven't determined what graphics card I'm going to go with yet, and also having trying to figure what brand and wattage power supply to go with.

I will be going with a 1 TB hard drive, and shopping for a new blue ray optical drive as well.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric1983*
> 
> Just got my new "CM 690 II Advanced" This will be my first ever build. I decided on this case because of the reviews I've read, and mostly because I came across this thread online. I'm excited and hoping I can get the rest of my parts to build very soon as I'm having to save a couple more hundred bucks.
> I'm leaning toward the ASUS M5A97 EVO motherboard, and AMD FX 4100, and going to start with 16 GB Ram. I have also thought about getting the Cool Master Hyper 212 Heatsink fan as well. I haven't determined what graphics card I'm going to go with yet, and also having trying to figure what brand and wattage power supply to go with.
> I will be going with a 1 TB hard drive, and shopping for a new blue ray optical drive as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Epic case is epic! I love mine. I will offer you a word of caution. Unless you know for sure that you are sure need 16 gigs of RAM I would stick to an 8 gig kit. Its HARD to use more than 8 in most applications, won't happen with gaming. For the GPU and PSU it depends on your budget. DO NOT cheap out on the PSU. A low quality PSU has a chance to kill any hardware plugged into it when they die. I got an Eco Neo 620w for a cheap PSU. Its very high quality and will power a great rig. It will even handle running SLI cards and a high overclock. Good luck and feel free to ask any questions you have about the case or build. we all love to help out

EDIT: both the board and the CPU cooler you mentioned are great start's









EDIT: last thing lulz, check out the AMD 960T CPU. its better than that bulldozer chip your looking at. the 960t is faster, cooler and over all the thuban arch is better than bulldozer in pretty much everything. they are within a few bucks of each other price wise...new egg has the 960t for like $125 new. Best part is there is a chance you can unlock the 2 unlocked core's and get a 6core Phenom II chip for 125. beats the pants off the BD chip, even if it dosn't unlock they oc far and will be faster as a quad.


----------



## eric1983

Thanks for the info, I will definitely look in to the 960T also and check it out... I will look at the power supplys also, i had figured at 600 to 700w would be more then enough for what im building and the use.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric1983*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I will definitely look in to the 960T also and check it out... I will look at the power supplys also, i had figured at 600 to 700w would be more then enough for what im building and the use.


Yea, if your going single GPU 600w will be more than enough. My 620w in my back up will handle SLI 460's and Xfire 6970's.. my 850w in my sig rig is just plain silly overkill for a single GPU and most 2x set ups. Good luck with the build, the first one is always nerve racking.


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Yea, if your going single GPU 600w will be more than enough. My 620w in my back up will handle SLI 460's and Xfire 6970's.. my 850w in my sig rig is just plain silly overkill for a single GPU and most 2x set ups. Good luck with the build, the first one is always nerve racking.


Did you say a 620W PSU is enough to power 2x 6970s?!
So that means I could possibly crossfire my 6970 using my Corsair AX650??


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Did you say a 620W PSU is enough to power 2x 6970s?!
> So that means I could possibly crossfire my 6970 using my Corsair AX650??


It depends on your rig, but yes. I ran two unlocked 6950's with overclock's and my I5 2500k at 4.5Ghz. I will warn you that is cutting it damn close, a 700w would be a better solution as I was cutting it close to exceeding the 620w rating. What put my mind at ease with that specific PSU (Antec eco neo 620w) is that the 620w on it is a continual rating, not a peak. The unit can actually peak at close to 700w(710w is where it gets sketchy if memory serve's.)

As for you using a 650w and running Xfire 6970's would depend on your rig entirely. How many fans, how many HDD's, how many DIMMS of ram, lights, fan controller's, CD/DVD drive's, all of that can affect it. I used a wall socket meter to make sure I was not going to damage my rig by doing it. In my rig I was only able to pull 645w from the socket if I was to get all 3 HDD's active, 100% load on CPU and 85% RAM usage via prime95 custom blend and 100% load on both GPU's via furmark and my phone and mp3 player pulling power via USB..... under gaming my rig pulled about 575w or so. So I was in the clear with that specific PSU.

If you want a definitive answer on your question ask in the PSU section, Two cable's can sort you out easy I bet.


----------



## Anti!!

Brought WerMad's 690 back to life. So, may i get in?



SWEET TO HAVE IT TOGETHER

Temporarily.

Im selling some main parts to get to sandy bridge. http://www.overclock.net/t/1221019/us48-ocz-ddr2-8gig-kit-am3-550-m3a32-mvp-deluxe-am2-am3-compatible-etc

Also, i know my cables are balzz but figure i would chip in.


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Did you say a 620W PSU is enough to power 2x 6970s?!
> So that means I could possibly crossfire my 6970 using my Corsair AX650??


Might I remind you as well that playing around near the maxed out wattage despite the fact that it can run your system, can reduce power efficiency. So if you care about power consumption and your electric bill. I'd suggest getting a PSU with 700w or higher.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> Might I remind you as well that playing around near the maxed out wattage despite the fact that it can run your system, can reduce power efficiency. So if you care about power consumption and your electric bill. I'd suggest getting a PSU with 700w or higher.


If its a gaming rig then that's a minor concern, as the system pulls very little from the wall while at idle and doing most task's..When gaming power consumption was pretty decent, with only short jumps close to peak power...you also have to consider how long and often you will be gaming/using the rig at its full 100% power draw. Most people don't put their hardware under full load for hours and hours on end frequently, and even when stress testing how often are you loading both the CPU and GPU to 100%? Its not that often. The only reason I would worry is if your a professional MMO addict or a folder. Most gaming rig's spend more time off or at low load than pushing their hardware to the extreme.

But you are correct, 700w would have better efficiency. There are also negative's to "under using" a PSU.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Epic case is epic! I love mine. I will offer you a word of caution. Unless you know for sure that you are sure need 16 gigs of RAM I would stick to an 8 gig kit.


Agreed, for mahority of users 8GB is plenty. Even if you are using RAM thirsty apps then chances are you will only be using ione at a time. Then only exception is if your plan to use tha computer as a virtual host where you might want more RAM for your VMs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> Might I remind you as well that playing around near the maxed out wattage despite the fact that it can run your system, can reduce power efficiency. So if you care about power consumption and your electric bill. I'd suggest getting a PSU with 700w or higher.


A decent "efficient" PSU. A silver rated efficiency PSU at the least.

Also bear in mind, most PSUs these days come with a 5 year warranty, chances are you will upgrade your system in that 5 years, spending an extra 20-30 notes now for a better, higher output PSU can save you having to cash out on a completely new PSU further down the line.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Epic case is epic! I love mine. I will offer you a word of caution. Unless you know for sure that you are sure need 16 gigs of RAM I would stick to an 8 gig kit.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, for mahority of users 8GB is plenty. Even if you are using RAM thirsty apps then chances are you will only be using ione at a time. Then only exception is if your plan to use tha computer as a virtual host where you might want more RAM for your VMs.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> Might I remind you as well that playing around near the maxed out wattage despite the fact that it can run your system, can reduce power efficiency. So if you care about power consumption and your electric bill. I'd suggest getting a PSU with 700w or higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A decent "efficient" PSU. A silver rated efficiency PSU at the least.
> 
> Also bear in mind, most PSUs these days come with a 5 year warranty, chances are you will upgrade your system in that 5 years, spending an extra 20-30 notes now for a better, higher output PSU can save you having to cash out on a completely new PSU further down the line.
Click to expand...

I typically run VM's with 2 GB, then Windows likes to throw 1-2 GB towards Video Memory, there's 4 GB gone right there, so I've settled on 8 GB now.

And that's precisely why I purchased a 850 W Cooler Master Silent Pro M back in 2009, fan dies on it this year (started clicking) so I called up Cooler Master and they were nice enough to let me swap out the fan myself and keep my warranty instead of paying shipping both ways to the states from Canada (about $80).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Did you say a 620W PSU is enough to power 2x 6970s?!
> So that means I could possibly crossfire my 6970 using my Corsair AX650??


According to my chart, one 6970 needs a 550W PSU. You usually add half again for another card. I think I'd get an 800W or more.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> According to my chart, one 6970 needs a 550W PSU. You usually add half again for another card. I think I'd get an 800W or more.


xfire power consumption char?

EDIT: Clicky Another 6970 xfire power consumption test. Both charts show a 6970 xfire rig pulling under 600w from the wall. Like I said, your cutting it close but it can be done just fine on a 650w of good quality.


----------



## Anti!!

oops, i need to do my formal app. Just realized







Ill do it this evening. At work now.


----------



## Duski

never seen anyone make a comment on which grommets to use, seen was posted about using some corsair ones, in which i found here...
just wanted to verify if these were the ones
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31929
thanks guys


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> xfire power consumption char?
> EDIT: Clicky Another 6970 xfire power consumption test. Both charts show a 6970 xfire rig pulling under 600w from the wall. Like I said, your cutting it close but it can be done just fine on a 650w of good quality.


Ah, you're doing his homework well. I got my figures out of "PC User" magazine. (Aussie)


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, you're doing his homework well. I got my figures out of "PC User" magazine. (Aussie)


When Two cable's told me I could run a off that 620w my mind blew lulz


----------



## Duski

Newest stuff for mod/build

Sleeving Kit

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_1002_1003&products_id=30877

Cathodes

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_95&products_id=797

Grommets

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31929

SSD

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1083887&CatId=5300

120mm Fans

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118067

then Blue and white paint, rivets, and sandpaper, plexi glass for window mod


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Newest stuff for mod/build
> Sleeving Kit
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_1002_1003&products_id=30877
> Cathodes
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_95&products_id=797
> Grommets
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31929
> SSD
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1083887&CatId=5300
> 120mm Fans
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118067
> then Blue and white paint, rivets, and sandpaper, plexi glass for window mod


I expect pics when completed.


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I expect pics when completed.


most definitely waiting on some of the stuff thats in the mail, but this weekend tearing my pc down completely and starting to sand etc, the only thing im thinking thats going to postpone my overall completion is design for window, im not a major fan of standard square look want something nice and custom, have a few ideas though. ssd comes in today, have to back up some things on my standard hdd before so i can format and make the ssd my os drive, but anxious to dive in again, been awhile since i have done somethings to the comp, cant wait


----------



## Anti!!

Anti!!

http://www.overclock.net/forums/posts/by_user/id/54819

Brought WerMad's 690 back to life. So, may i get in?



SWEET TO HAVE IT TOGETHER

Temporarily.

Im selling some main parts to get to sandy bridge. http://www.overclock.net/t/1221019/us48-ocz-ddr2-8gig-kit-am3-550-m3a32-mvp-deluxe-am2-am3-compatible-etc

Also, i know my cables are balzz but figure i would chip in.









-.- I think i have still screwed up on the copy link location.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I would like to join, does having a simple paint job count as modded









I have put high gloss black, mid-night blue strips and chrome mesh.





Future plans may include putting a side window, changing the color scheme (not sure, but something white n Gold with blue fans n lights) and some how tidying up the mess of cables and tubing, but having so much in a midi case is difficult.

Some updated photo's with my second Gigabyte GTX570, Lamptron controller, new tubing and fittings, new PSU, and some better CM fan's


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I love it! Great work.


----------



## Constantine85

it looks great







- i was wondering what midnight blue looked like on the stripes. So I have pushed back the mod..I had to jump a deal newegg had for a GTX 480.. $210 shipped.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Here's some update:


























I've used a plexi under the fan and under the DVD drive with velcro. The plexi has some industrial glue. Very solid and fan tight.

here's the result:










I did use my silverstone 140mm fan filter, to have less dust on the side panel.


















I'll take picture of them on it, didn't had time.

went from 66C max core to 63-64C, but I have set my rear fan speed to low, cause it was noisy.

XSPC fan are just awesome!!! Next step, sleeving USB and case cable, buying all Black SATA Cable and Install grummets!


----------



## lonewolf371

Just ordered this case for my next build. The mobo and processor upgrades will probably be Ivy Bridge, but with there being a deal on Newegg for this guy I thought I should go ahead and buy the case now.


----------



## Duski

out of curiousity what do most people clean their pc with? i live in a dusty area, and generally just blow it out with compressed air, but most peoples pc's are really clean on here.. what yall use? or just lucky with no dust lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> out of curiousity what do most people clean their pc with? i live in a dusty area, and generally just blow it out with compressed air, but most peoples pc's are really clean on here.. what yall use? or just lucky with no dust lol


Compressed air and a vacuum to suck away all the dist that I'm blowing out of parts. If I am taking a computer apart though I'll normally just blow the parts out myself outside.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> out of curiousity what do most people clean their pc with? i live in a dusty area, and generally just blow it out with compressed air, but most peoples pc's are really clean on here.. what yall use? or just lucky with no dust lol


http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW

Maybe you can find this for less $$ elsewhere - I don't know.


----------



## Duski

nice thanks both of you! figured blowing was sufficient but will look into that, but always have noticed with just air it still leaves a residue, maybe the vacuum will get that better, just alot of peoples look like the hardware is brand new, like if was wood they use a stain or moisturizer lol if that makes sense


----------



## eyesmiles

Hey guys!

Been waiting for the CM store to come back up from maintenance so I can buy fan brackets I broke on my friends Hyper 212 ... but anyways it's back up and I happen to come across the 690 II Nvidia edition with USB 3.0 Click me! and it's up for sale. I've been meaning to do another build when the Black and White version comes up but the Nvidia edition, which I've had my eye on for quite some time looks really enticing. I wasn't sure if it was posted yet but I got a bit excited and decided to post here.


----------



## Constantine85

The mod had to wait to make way of the new GPU


----------



## Duski

is there anywhere i can look into seeing how to remove the power button, audio jacks etc, from the top of the case, i am planning on painting and dont want to ruin them when i take them out.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> is there anywhere i can look into seeing how to remove the power button, audio jacks etc, from the top of the case, i am planning on painting and dont want to ruin them when i take them out.


You mean that you want to take the top panel off right?

If so follow what this video shows even though it's to access the top fans.


----------



## Duski

didn't see a link for a video in the post above, i can get into fans and all that no problem, its actually removing the audio jacks, power button, usb ports etc in order for the paint to not get into them when i spray it, i took apart the whole front panel yesterday, only thing i couldn't get off was the chrome pieces that line the front vertically for some with the nvidia based case its the green lining, had to use painters tape and mask that so when i paint i don't ruin the chrome look. got my side panel taped up and stencil planned out to cut my window just waiting on a coworker to bring in his jigsaw, i don't have a lot of experience using a dremel and want everything to be straight, new fans come in today, but sadly waiting on grommets, wiring kit to make black and cathodes, dont look like they will be in until Friday, dam ground shipping from Florida, almost a week







oh well the company i bought from was very spendy on next day and 2 day, but don't need momentarily until the case is painted and cut anyways.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> didn't see a link for a video in the post above, i can get into fans and all that no problem, its actually removing the audio jacks, power button, usb ports etc in order for the paint to not get into them when i spray it, i took apart the whole front panel yesterday, only thing i couldn't get off was the chrome pieces that line the front vertically for some with the nvidia based case its the green lining, had to use painters tape and mask that so when i paint i don't ruin the chrome look. got my side panel taped up and stencil planned out to cut my window just waiting on a coworker to bring in his jigsaw, i don't have a lot of experience using a dremel and want everything to be straight, new fans come in today, but sadly waiting on grommets, wiring kit to make black and cathodes, dont look like they will be in until Friday, dam ground shipping from Florida, almost a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well the company i bought from was very spendy on next day and 2 day, but don't need momentarily until the case is painted and cut anyways.


The link is the arrow in the center of the video picture.

What I don't quite understand is what you want to do with your case?

Are you painting the top plastic panel as well?


----------



## ginger_nuts

To remove the switches, usb etc. remove the top panel.

Flip it over, switches and lights are just clipped in to place, just slightly pull apart the two prongs holding them in.

The usb you just need a small phillip head screw driver, and remove the circuit board, and carefully break the silicone glue holding it in place.

The chrome strips do come out as well, just look along the back of them and you will see two or three places where they are clipped in.

Same as the wire mesh it comes out as well, once again it is clipped in place, with some extended tabs on the back.


----------



## nickt1862

^^^ I would've said the same but don't know what he's doing to his case. ^^^

Maybe he just needed the wires out of the way for chassis painting? - don't know.


----------



## dusters16

anybody want some Green LED Cooler Master R4 fans? on sale right now on Newegg $3 after MIR, Free Shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103090&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL031512&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL031512-_-EMC-031512-Index-_-CaseFans-_-35103090-L06A

Red/Blue not on sale


----------



## Duski

yeah was for painting the plastic, sadly didn't get email notifications when you guys posted this or i would of wrote back earlier, was able to figure it out yesterday and got it painted up, haven't put back together due to letting the paint dry and the fact i do this all at work, and left my pc there when i went home, i do most certainly appreciate the help from both of you none the less. was kind of funny on the front panel i taped up the chrome pieces so wouldn't get paint on them, got to looking more on the top piece and seen the little bracket styling and was able to remove those 2 pieces, wish i noticed it before, just looked like they were apart of the mold somehow.. oh well the more you mess with this the more you find out haha


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> yeah was for painting the plastic, sadly didn't get email notifications when you guys posted this or i would of wrote back earlier, was able to figure it out yesterday and got it painted up, haven't put back together due to letting the paint dry and the fact i do this all at work, and left my pc there when i went home, i do most certainly appreciate the help from both of you none the less. was kind of funny on the front panel i taped up the chrome pieces so wouldn't get paint on them, got to looking more on the top piece and seen the little bracket styling and was able to remove those 2 pieces, wish i noticed it before, just looked like they were apart of the mold somehow.. oh well the more you mess with this the more you find out haha


No problem - I know how it is NOT getting subscription thread EMails.

Hope your mod turns out great and look forward to seeing the photos at the appropriate time.


----------



## axipher

I can't wait till the weather is nicer, I'm thinking of tearing my CM 690II apart again, but this time taking all the rivets apart too and painting the whole case a nice red with some generous clear coat and polishing.


----------



## Constantine85

Does anyone think there will be a CM 690 III?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Does anyone think there will be a CM 690 III?


That question has gone through my mind.

Now lets go through the nickt1862 "crystal ball":

I say yes with dual front fans, better modular hard drive configuration and improved PSU filter that's natively on the bottom of the chassis for starters.

Cooler Master better WAKE UP as their competitors have been upping the ante.

But this possible case would take another 1 - 3 years which is fast for Cooler Master.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Does anyone think there will be a CM 690 III?


I hope so, based on the success of the other versions I think CM would be crazy not to!

My suggestions:
1. A modular drive rack (not trays) would be a good feature so you can choose how may drives you want it to accomodate and easily free up some room. Haven't seen a case with this yet.
2. Magnetic filters on bottom/rear as standard
3. Rubber grommets as standard on ALL holes
4. Hinged Door

Sure other poeple would have a lot more to add!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I can't wait till the weather is nicer, I'm thinking of tearing my CM 690II apart again, but this time taking all the rivets apart too and painting the whole case a nice red with some generous clear coat and polishing.


I got quite angry with some of the rivets when I did mine! Damn that CM build quality


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Does anyone think there will be a CM 690 III?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, based on the success of the other versions I think CM would be crazy not to!
> 
> My suggestions:
> 1. A modular drive rack (not trays) would be a good feature so you can choose how may drives you want it to accomodate and easily free up some room. Haven't seen a case with this yet.
> 2. Magnetic filters on bottom/rear as standard
> 3. Rubber grommets as standard on ALL holes
> 4. Hinged Door
> 
> Sure other poeple would have a lot more to add!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I can't wait till the weather is nicer, I'm thinking of tearing my CM 690II apart again, but this time taking all the rivets apart too and painting the whole case a nice red with some generous clear coat and polishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got quite angry with some of the rivets when I did mine! Damn that CM build quality
Click to expand...

Few questions for you then:
- What made you angry about the rivets?
- How did you remove them?
- What rivets did you use when assembling the case?


----------



## Duski

checked my laptop just now and my work email is showing im getting them, just not on my phone, odd, guess i will have to figure that one out lol.. and yeah take photos of everything paint wise etc it will be up when done for sure


----------



## Duski

checked my laptop just now and my work email is showing im getting them, just not on my phone, odd, guess i will have to figure that one out lol.. and yeah take photos of everything paint wise etc it will be up when done for sure


----------



## Duski

hmm wow said couldnt send my post so i closed the window and resent, sent 2 times, sorry guys


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> checked my laptop just now and my work email is showing im getting them, just not on my phone, odd, guess i will have to figure that one out lol.. and yeah take photos of everything paint wise etc it will be up when done for sure


Oh I will, it will only be with my cell phone, but from my build logs so far, my hone takes decent pictures and videos lol.


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Oh I will, it will only be with my cell phone, but from my build logs so far, my hone takes decent pictures and videos lol.


yeah same here, i have droid x2 not sure off top hand on mp, but thinking atleast like 8mp for my phone, which is pretty nice


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Few questions for you then:
> - What made you angry about the rivets?
> - How did you remove them?
> - What rivets did you use when assembling the case?


Some of them were just quite stubborn getting them out.
Drilled most of them out with a metal drill bit, some of them needed some extra encouragemnet with whatever tools were available.
Can't remember what size I used putting them together, there is 2 different sizes. I bought a new rivet gun that came with a selection of rivets had the right size.

Steady hand needed when riveting to avoid slipping and scratching your new paint job.

My build is in sig, my std version mod, you commented about it when I did it. I'm still looking at doing the outside, just lacking the time at the mo! It was a bit rushed and my first major mod. Realistically, to get a good finish, clear coat, drying time, assembly allow about 5 days for a really good finish. I did mine in < 2 because I would get withdrawal symptoms without my PC for too long


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Oh I will, it will only be with my cell phone, but from my build logs so far, my hone takes decent pictures and videos lol.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah same here, i have droid x2 not sure off top hand on mp, but thinking atleast like 8mp for my phone, which is pretty nice
Click to expand...

I think mine is just a 5 MP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Few questions for you then:
> - What made you angry about the rivets?
> - How did you remove them?
> - What rivets did you use when assembling the case?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them were just quite stubborn getting them out.
> Drilled most of them out with a metal drill bit, some of them needed some extra encouragemnet with whatever tools were available.
> Can't remember what size I used putting them together, there is 2 different sizes. I bought a new rivet gun that came with a selection of rivets had the right size.
> 
> Steady hand needed when riveting to avoid slipping and scratching your new paint job.
> 
> My build is in sig, my std version mod, you commented about it when I did it. I'm still looking at doing the outside, just lacking the time at the mo! It was a bit rushed and my first major mod. Realistically, to get a good finish, clear coat, drying time, assembly allow about 5 days for a really good finish. I did mine in < 2 because I would get withdrawal symptoms without my PC for too long
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, I had an itch in my head that you were the one who had a build log I commented on, was just too lazy to look









And I have a Cooler Master Elite 430 that is empty right now so I will probably migrate my main rig to there and just leave the 3 rads hanging free


----------



## Constantine85

About the rivets, they have limited my modding for my case since I do not have a lot of tools where I currently am. What I really need is a metal fabrication place nearby so I can get my last mod done. It is basically a PSU heat shield and to cover up some of the cables from the PSU. It will be a very clean look and the air flow will even more improved to cool the hot GTX 480 without liquid.


----------



## Rops84

Check this one out!!!














It s green and cool!

Just click on numbers!









1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Does anyone think there will be a CM 690 III?


One thing that would be nice is having more room for water cooling, above or below.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That question has gone through my mind.
> 
> Now lets go through the nickt1862 "crystal ball":
> 
> I say yes with dual front fans, better modular hard drive configuration and improved PSU filter that's natively on the bottom of the chassis for starters.
> 
> Cooler Master better WAKE UP as their competitors have been upping the ante.
> 
> But this possible case would take another 1 - 3 years which is fast for Cooler Master.


I very much agree with changing up the placement fan options in the front bezel. They could use some better filters as well. I do see where companies like NZXT with their new line of cases are getting better. I am still a fan of the CM build quality though. This is the best case for under $100 imho.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> One thing that would be nice is having more room for water cooling, above or below.


So true! Above if possible!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Does anyone think there will be a CM 690 III?
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that would be nice is having more room for water cooling, above or below.
Click to expand...

I have 3 RAD's in my CM 690 II, how much more do you want...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have 3 RAD's in my CM 690 II, how much more do you want...


I can't fit my rx240 in bottom because my PSU is to big









and short of doing some cutting and shutting







it will not fit in the top









After thinking about it maybe some more room behind the MB tray for cables and SSD's


----------



## mikupoiss

If there's ever going to be 690 III and it would be like Cosmos->Cosmos 2 in terms of relative size etc then it will be a MUST buy.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have 3 RAD's in my CM 690 II, how much more do you want...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't fit my rx240 in bottom because my PSU is to big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and short of doing some cutting and shutting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will not fit in the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After thinking about it maybe some more room behind the MB tray for cables and SSD's
Click to expand...

Rear mount?


----------



## Mattyd893

Knowing my luck the 690 III will be released about a week after I eventually buy the 690 II









ION (off topic bet meh) anyone got a spare 12K GBP I can "borrow"
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/32tb-ocz-technology-z-drive-r4-cm88-full-height-pcie-ssd-pcie-20-(x8)-sandforce-2281-mlc-flash-read-


----------



## dark_fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Knowing my luck the 690 III will be released about a week after I eventually buy the 690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ION (off topic bet meh) anyone got a spare 12K GBP I can "borrow"
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/32tb-ocz-technology-z-drive-r4-cm88-full-height-pcie-ssd-pcie-20-(x8)-sandforce-2281-mlc-flash-read-


690 III???? when? where? how much???


----------



## kens30

If CoolerMaster ever releases a 690 III advanced I personally would like it to be a bit larger in height and width for better cable management and a better clearance on top of the mobo for a rad in push pull config.2x120 or 2x140mm fans in front intake,fully adjustable (modular) hard drive cage,a separate department on bottom splitting the psu area from the mobo area,fully removable dust filters and especially the psu filter on the bottom of the case,a larger side panel window preferably squared not rounded plus i wouldn't mind an integrated fan controller and one more thing i can think of is having all the front panel connectors and power activity led in front of the case not on top as i personally have my pc on my desk sitting next to my monitor (like seeing all my components and lighting through the side window) and i always have to stand up to connect a usb device and i can't see the led's, i guess a lot of users have their pc on the desk and not under.


----------



## axipher

I would also like to see more room for a RAD up top and more space for a front RAD.

I really like the front panel design though, having a completely removable font cover makes maintenance nice and easy.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Knowing my luck the 690 III will be released about a week after I eventually buy the 690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ION (off topic bet meh) anyone got a spare 12K GBP I can "borrow"
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/32tb-ocz-technology-z-drive-r4-cm88-full-height-pcie-ssd-pcie-20-(x8)-sandforce-2281-mlc-flash-read-
> 
> 
> 
> 690 III???? when? where? how much???
Click to expand...

There isn't one.









Just was a question if one thought they'd be a 690 III case.


----------



## barkinos98

what 693? I just bought my 692 two months ago







but still, if i save up, i might buy the 3rd one


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what 693? I just bought my 692 two months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still, if i save up, i might buy the 3rd one










Now please write the following 100 times: "There's NO Cooler Master 690 III case".


----------



## Constantine85

I apologize for the confusion to all respected members of this valiant club. I have a Coolermaster 690II and love it. Coolermaster will not debut a case such as the 690III for a few years to come. If anyone is thinking about the 690II, I suggest pulling the trigger on the "BUY NOW" button at your respective website retailer. This case is well worth the money. I will probably upgrade to the 690III (provided CM keeps the sterling rep for build quality) when it eventually comes out but there hasn't been such as a whisper of a 3rd generation of this case to come in the near future.








The discussions and suggestions about the case however, are great and if collected could prove to be useful information to Coolermaster as this is one of the most respected forums for PC enthusiast and should carry some authority alongside pretty much all 500 of us own a 690 so giving feedback would be awesome... just something to think about.


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I apologize for the confusion to all respected members of this valiant club. I have a Coolermaster 690II and love it. Coolermaster will not debut a case such as the 690III for a few years to come. If anyone is thinking about the 690II, I suggest pulling the trigger on the "BUY NOW" button at your respective website retailer. This case is well worth the money. I will probably upgrade to the 690III (provided CM keeps the sterling rep for build quality) when it eventually comes out but there hasn't been such as a whisper of a 3rd generation of this case to come in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussions and suggestions about the case however, are great and if collected could prove to be useful information to Coolermaster as this is one of the most respected forums for PC enthusiast and should carry some authority alongside pretty much all 500 of us own a 690 so giving feedback would be awesome... just something to think about.


^^ This, agreed, The CM 690 II advanced is by far a hidden gem, I think a lot of people don't know much about these and are missing out, When I bought mine from NCIX the sales guy who did know alot about computers didn't know anything about this case. I can't even use the phrase this case is great for the money becuase I would have paid $130+ for this easy (bought mine for $79). This case was designed for enthusiasts by enthusiasts with no options left out, I bought mine for the size and the fact that it can mount a dual rad on the top and bottom..


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bravo2010*
> 
> ^^ This, agreed, The CM 690 II advanced is by far a hidden gem, I think a lot of people don't know much about these and are missing out, When I bought mine from NCIX the sales guy who did know alot about computers didn't know anything about this case. I can't even use the phrase this case is great for the money becuase I would have paid $130+ for this easy (bought mine for $79). This case was designed for enthusiasts by enthusiasts with no options left out, I bought mine for the size and the fact that it can mount a dual rad on the top and bottom..


Yes, this is an amazing case. I have nothing but great things to say about mine. It has done a great job in the last year. I love how many options you have with the case. You can do a high end air set up, or a nice water loop. You can pick your flow type(positive pressure/negative pressure). There is TONS of room in this thing for HDD's and GPU's. It also dose a great job with dust control. I have two "nice" rigs running in my appartment, one is a Antec 902 and the other is a CM690II. I am forced to clean out the Antec Once a week while I can leave my CM unattended for 2-3 months before I have to start thinking about cleaning it. It was well worth every cent I spent on it (79.99 at Micro Center). I always recommend this case to people and thus far not a single one has gotten the case and had anything bad to say about it.


----------



## Mattyd893

Just to clarify.....

Posts were just about *if* there was a III version! The case is a great case and you'll struggle to find a better case performance vs price anywhere!


----------



## usop8290

for me CM 690 II is the best mid tower case for water cooling setup..cheers


----------



## Bravo2010

Nice setup, like what you did with the Water Cooling, same reason I went CM 690 and more people should do the push/ pull on the dual rad it really increases performance


----------



## Constantine85

so I am thinking about 11 fans ought to do the trick to keep the GTX 480 cooler.... maybe a liquid cooling set up is in my future.








hmm... save for a newer car or go liquid cooling?? hmm..


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> so I am thinking about 11 fans ought to do the trick to keep the GTX 480 cooler.... maybe a liquid cooling set up is in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm... save for a newer car or go liquid cooling?? hmm..


Liquid cooling is cheap now, with a GOOD CPU loop starting at $185 , including liquid. But when you add the GPU then your looking more at $400 + for the extra rad, GPU block. But you should start with the CPU loop and build from there


----------



## Anti!!

I wish that the upper fan mounts were more forgiving. I really want my h80 to be a push pull.









Also the 140mm fans should be able to mount just underneath the top bezel without having to mod. Not just 120mms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usop8290*
> 
> for me CM 690 II is the best mid tower case for water cooling setup..cheers


Nice setup! I really like it! Talk about maxing a box! lol


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I wish that the upper fan mounts were more forgiving. I really want my h80 to be a push pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the 140mm fans should be able to mount just underneath the top bezel without having to mod. Not just 120mms
> Nice setup! I really like it! Talk about maxing a box! lol


You should mod your H80 and mount it on the bottom, the performance increase would be worth it. Thats why Corsair started to include the extra fans with there kits.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bravo2010*
> 
> You should mod your H80 and mount it on the bottom, the performance increase would be worth it. Thats why Corsair started to include the extra fans with there kits.


Do you mean make bigger tubes? Mine did come with dual fans. Putting it on the front bottom would be sweeett. Would that hurt the pump any?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Do you mean make bigger tubes? Mine did come with dual fans. Putting it on the front bottom would be sweeett. Would that hurt the pump any?


No


----------



## Anti!!

But a yes on the longer tubes right?


----------



## Mattyd893

Peronally, if you're gonna start messing with the H80 tubes, you might as well just go custom loop!


----------



## Anti!!

Thats kinda what i was thinking


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Do you mean make bigger tubes? Mine did come with dual fans. Putting it on the front bottom would be sweeett. Would that hurt the pump any?



http://www.overclock.net/t/647943/guide-h50-replace-tubes-and-res-mod


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/647943/guide-h50-replace-tubes-and-res-mod


Wow thanks.


----------



## Duski

Just wanted to let yall know that the grommets i picked out that people said the ones for the obsidion case, only fit 2 holes in the case sadly, the mid sized ones, not sure what to put in for the long openings


----------



## Constantine85

Done with upgrades for now... Now money is diverted to a new car. Thoughts? Went for an ICE theme - as cliche is it really is these days. I felt I still pulled it off.


----------



## Duski

i personally think it looks good


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Just wanted to let yall know that the grommets i picked out that people said the ones for the obsidion case, only fit 2 holes in the case sadly, the mid sized ones, not sure what to put in for the long openings


Try cutting 2 of the medium ones for one big hole... I think thats what others did...someone correct me if im wrong..


----------



## alansg




----------



## Anti!!

*scratches head*

lost? lol!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Just wanted to let yall know that the grommets i picked out that people said the ones for the obsidion case, only fit 2 holes in the case sadly, the mid sized ones, not sure what to put in for the long openings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Just wanted to let yall know that the grommets i picked out that people said the ones for the obsidion case, only fit 2 holes in the case sadly, the mid sized ones, not sure what to put in for the long openings
> 
> 
> 
> Try cutting 2 of the medium ones for one big hole... I think thats what others did...someone correct me if im wrong..
Click to expand...

As one of the first ones initially last year to post my rig with them (below) it winds up being almost TWO halfs put together for the upper longer hole AND the hole by the PSU.

Let me stress this: YOU MUST TAKE YOUR TIME AND CUT (with either a very sharp scizzor or box cutter) A SMALL AMOUNT OFF ONE END OF EACH GROMMET *NOT BOTH ENDS* THEN INSERT THE ROUNDED TWO ENDS ON EITHER END OF THAT HOLE AND VISUALIZE THE BEST PLACE TO CUT ON EACH WHILE ALSO MATCHING THE INNER CUTS BETWEEN THE TWO (where the cables actually run through) WHILE NOT CUTTING THEM TOO SHORT IN LENGTH TO MATCH UP TO EACH OTHER IN SYNC AS BEST AS POSSIBLE. Had to cap that so it's not missed.

To recap you'll need 2 grommets for each hole for a total of 4 grommets to do those.

Any questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Duski

Definitely looks amazing, mine is a little rough but have some more grommets to try

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Definitely looks amazing, mine is a little rough but have some more grommets to try
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I got those results on the first try.

Taking your time while cutting down the grommets and test fitting them over and over again are key. Also make sure that the cuts are clean and straight so when the cut part of the grommets butt-up against each other in the hole it'll look good.


----------



## Duski

Finally done with case mode !! for now haha
here is a few pictures but did a build log with more photos if people want to check it out
http://www.overclock.net/t/1233429/cm690-ii-advanced-case-mod-build-log#post_16792369


----------



## Anti!!

Rather creative and well done.


----------



## Duski

Thanks was enjoyable and lots fun, proud of how it turned out for my first real mod to a case


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Finally done with case mode !! for now haha
> here is a few pictures but did a build log with more photos if people want to check it out
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1233429/cm690-ii-advanced-case-mod-build-log#post_16792369


Nice work on the case, colors work well.

Side note: your PSU is just slightly over sized, I think


----------



## Duski

what do you mean oversized? lol yeah more than i need but great for expansion, its a 1000w, you mean wattage is to much or the size of it is to big? lol


----------



## ginger_nuts

The wattage is huge for a GTS 450, 2500k + everything else







It would barley break a sweat even if you SLI'd those GTS 450's and water cooled everything. Along with 101 glowing fans and extra lights.

Don't get me wrong I love the oversize thing









But the size also is something to work with.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> what do you mean oversized? lol yeah more than i need but great for expansion, its a 1000w, you mean wattage is to much or the size of it is to big? lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> The wattage is huge for a GTS 450, 2500k + everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would barley break a sweat even if you SLI'd those GTS 450's and water cooled everything. Along with 101 glowing fans and extra lights.
> Don't get me wrong I love the oversize thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the size also is something to work with.


It sure is over sized...









U could run at least 2 of those setups on that PSU...But as Duski said it s great for expansion to sli some monsters!

Look at my sig and see what i have on 550 W + 6 140 mm fans and lights and still have ~ 100 W to max PSU output.


----------



## makokin

Hi so finally i manged to get my cable managment done so I can with no fear apply for the membership - so here it is





(if you see something that can be improved pls tell me, thanks)


----------



## athlon 64

thanks for the menegment pic very much, i have a tx650 and my 690 2 is not nearly tidy as that,well done!


----------



## ryan w

*Newest Build Update!*

Pics are so so no light pics are still not my strong suit but I'm trying and i really need a tripod

Changes for this build was a second 6950 TF3, replaced a Silverstone 750w w/ a Silverstone 1000w Gold, cut out the grills in the case to improve intake/exhaust flow (1 degree improvement under full load), and added a fan in the drive bay

The wiring was ruff as usual with the CM 690, plus Silverstone puts inline capacitors on the PCI-e lines to reduce high power load noise (works by the way) but takes up space, plus the CHVF has a total of 4 12v power connections to run lines to

Would have liked to put the gpus closer but the x16 lanes on the CHVF are as seen, and the PSU has the intake fan pulling case air, but could not let it pull outside air because the modular plugs would interfere with the bottom intake fan



http://imgur.com/EIHe5




http://imgur.com/BnFkt




http://imgur.com/LOZof


----------



## Rops84

Update of my build! FINALLY I got water cooling in and this is what it looks like:


----------



## Constantine85

@ ryan w. nice case man - I feel like I am getting pulled over


----------



## ryan w

Heck yeah!







I see a few good cases on this page! I am quite confident that my next purchase will be a CM 690 II


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makokin*
> 
> Hi so finally i manged to get my cable managment done so I can with no fear apply for the membership - so here it is
> 
> 
> (if you see something that can be improved pls tell me, thanks)


The only thing I would suggest to make it neater, is change your sata cables, either all black or all blue.

But other than that bloody great job.


----------



## Anti!!

Figured i would give a few management pics of my own since we are at it.

THe rig is blown apart right now though. I have sold all the part besides my gtx580, tx 750, and h80. Going all sandybridge. I will post when all is said and done.






I would like to color coordinated but i need to get a running rig for now.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Heck yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a few good cases on this page! I am quite confident that my next purchase will be a CM 690 II


Yup I love when I quote my own post









*PROBLEMS SOLVED*



http://imgur.com/t5tCg


Just purchased the CM690 II advanced to replace my CM690 for price after mail in rebate of $54.00 (originally 99.00) from NEWEGG!
















$20 off w/ promo code EMCNGHG78, ends 3/29


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Yup I love when I quote my own post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PROBLEMS SOLVED*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/t5tCg
> 
> Just purchased the CM690 II advanced to replace my CM690 for price after mail in rebate of $54.00 (originally 99.00) from NEWEGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 off w/ promo code EMCNGHG78, ends 3/29


excellent choice sire!


----------



## Duski

very nice guys, seeing some good posts for sure in here, my notifications havent gone off once this weekend lol, been waiting to see new stuff and some other responses on my mods to my case, last seen was the first response to my psu, lol i know its big for amount but when i bought it it was on sale, only reason i went that big for what i had figured future will be good to me to not have to change that out as i get more.


----------



## technofly

my rig


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technofly*
> 
> my rig


WELCOME, to the forum, and WELCOME to the 690 Club.

Just trying to help







remove your bottom HDD rack, it will help with air flow.

Try to tidy up them cable's, running as many as possible behind the MB or at least the tray.

and

Your PSU, turn it the other way around, better to have room air in it, plus the filter will keep it clean, as much as a pain it is to remove all the time for cleaning, in which case you can mount it on the outside with a little bit of work.

Once again WELCOME


----------



## cgull

good advice ranga maybe technofly could also rotate the cpu cooler so its exhausting out the back?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> good advice ranga maybe technofly could also rotate the cpu cooler so its exhausting out the back?


This^^

And an extra fan would go nicely on that cooler if it can take one?

@Technofly - Are your top fan(s) intake or exhaust?


----------



## MiiX

Do you guys think i can fit a 54mm radiator in the top of my CM690 II Advanced?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Do you guys think i can fit a 54mm radiator in the top of my CM690 II Advanced?


Ya can if you mod. it.

What rad. are you talking about?


----------



## keytachi626

I have the CM690 II Advance right now. Will post picture on how mine look.

The bad thing about mine is that I don't have the side panel with the window and I don't want to pay 30 dollar for it. My friend gave me some white led light so the way I put it on my case is on the top and it looks alright but not as good it would be from the side.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Ya can if you mod. it.
> What rad. are you talking about?


I was thinking about the HWLabs Black Ice GTX360 or XSPC RX360 tripple/dual.
And yea, I'ma mod that piece of metal


----------



## technofly

Thnx for the tips guys. The only reason i have my PSU fan facing upwards is because its a led [email protected] my top fan is an exhaust


----------



## Duski

hey was curious if any of you may know why after i did a case mod and reset up my computer that this mobo will shut the power off when i shut down the computer? i have to reach in the case and click the mobo power button before i can turn it back on. when i turn on the motherboard then i can turn on the pc with the power button, but until i open the case power button does nothing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1233429/cm690-ii-advanced-case-mod-build-log#post_16792369

ive looked everywhere in the case and havent seen anything different maybe something in bios i have over looked.

just remembered only thing system wise that is different is i am now running a 120gb ssd, and switched to achi mode...

i know this isnt proper area, asked for partic mobo and no responses yet


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> I was thinking about the HWLabs Black Ice GTX360 or XSPC RX360 tripple/dual.
> And yea, I'ma mod that piece of metal


A 360 rad. will need most of the top cut out.

My RX240 will not fit, it hits the ram sockets by about 2-3mm. So the RX 360 is probably in the same boat. This depends on your board's RAM socket locations.

I have seen others put them above the top deck, they cut the plastic surround and make new mesh.

Since the GTX 360 is 4mm thinner then the RX series, it may *just* fit inside up the top, but I have no personal experience


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> A 360 rad. will need most of the top cut out.
> My RX240 will not fit, it hits the ram sockets by about 2-3mm. So the RX 360 is probably in the same boat. This depends on your board's RAM socket locations.
> I have seen others put them above the top deck, they cut the plastic surround and make new mesh.
> Since the GTX 360 is 4mm thinner then the RX series, it may *just* fit inside up the top, but I have no personal experience


Hmm, I might work... I can mod it further away from the motherboard, cause I'm probably going to use RAM with low/no heatsinks.


----------



## Constantine85

so i tried to sub out the side panel window with fan for a side panel window without the fan - just clear... shattered the glass -- bad night for modding.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> so i tried to sub out the side panel window with fan for a side panel window without the fan - just clear... shattered the glass -- bad night for modding.


Aw man that is crappy!


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Aw man that is crappy!


done for the night - will just get the glass custom cut at Lowes or something instead of using a blade at my place. Will be much easier.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> so i tried to sub out the side panel window with fan for a side panel window without the fan - just clear... shattered the glass -- bad night for modding.


Oooops! What were you using?


----------



## ryan w

ouch i would go with plexi glass


----------



## Constantine85

it actually was plexi - but failed when I tried to drill the holes to cut the corners. It could have been remedied by simply having it done professionally at Lowes. Bought it at Home Depot but they dont cut plexi anymore. Glass would be cool but might be heavy and could break - but would be ultra clear.


----------



## Anti!!

A local glass company can do it also. Plus they will be cheaper. At least they were from me when i got glass in my cabinet doors when i built cabinets.


----------



## cgull

have to be real careful with plexi...has to be really well clamped so it cant flex or vibrate at all...when you drill dont press too hard,and ease up a little when you're almost thru..also make sure you have some wood under the piece being drilled

with rivets put some electrical tape on the gun head..the gun tends to jump after that last 'squeeze' and you dont wanna scratch your case.


----------



## ryan w

cgull seems to have some very valuable experience! I like the tape on the rivet gun trick

I used to work for homedepot that sucks they will not cut anymore because the cutting machine works great to etch the crack it, 2 scores and crack at least on 1/8 in..

I have found similar techniques such as center punch the plexi where holes are needed, use new drill bit you do get what you pay for, and a drill press with slow/moderate speed (to high melts plastic) with wood block underneath, but not all of us have that handy. Always good to do some test on scrap to to see if one side of the drill gives you a clean cut vs ruff cut (more important when using wood)

good luck!


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> cgull seems to have some very valuable experience! I like the tape on the rivet gun trick
> I used to work for homedepot that sucks they will not cut anymore because the cutting machine works great to etch the crack it, 2 scores and crack at least on 1/8 in..
> I have found similar techniques such as center punch the plexi where holes are needed, use new drill bit you do get what you pay for, and a drill press with slow/moderate speed (to high melts plastic) with wood block underneath, but not all of us have that handy. Always good to do some test on scrap to to see if one side of the drill gives you a clean cut vs ruff cut (more important when using wood)
> good luck!


I will attempt it again next week. I was also thinking of expanding the side panel window to a much larger square with rounded corners. just added white cathodes, so much brighter. I am running out of ideas for more mods though - maybe after the deleted window mod ill be done... maybe..


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I will attempt it again next week. I was also thinking of expanding the side panel window to a much larger square with rounded corners. just added white cathodes, so much brighter. I am running out of ideas for more mods though - maybe after the deleted window mod ill be done... maybe..


joys of our enthusiasm for computers though, we can always find something or another to mod, add, or fix to change the appearance or the way the system runs


----------



## ryan w

*This years CM 690 progression since joining OCN*

NO OCN


http://imgur.com/TWsmM

1st month of OCN


http://imgur.com/KXw0s

Spent a little bit of money


http://imgur.com/QQwyH

Then spent lots of money including upgrade to CM 690 II Advanced


http://imgur.com/zdygT




http://imgur.com/NRpo0




http://imgur.com/eQswl


so far so good very nice case only bad thing is GPU temps dropped and CPU temps went up...time to play with some fan configurations..may try upper front fan as intake, and adding a third fan to the NH-D14


----------



## axipher

Looking great, and a quick general tip, with air-cooling, you generally want the front, bottom, and sides as intake, and the top and rear as exhaust.


----------



## Duski

looks alot better with the progression







nice job


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Looking great, and a quick general tip, with air-cooling, you generally want the front, bottom, and sides as intake, and the top and rear as exhaust.


yup thats what it always has been but the when I did the advanced swap I lost a drive bay that had a fan that feed the CPU cooler, and I put the top exhaust fans in the radiator spot to make it easier to connect power/fan cables and get to the CPU heatsink fan clips i may put them back inside the case closer to the heatsink


----------



## Constantine85

very nice progression! looks great!


----------



## athlon 64

I have been dealing with cable manegment the entire morning, and here i"m very happy







, i"ve also put my ssd on the floor of the case, just use screws that come with it, put the ssd on the bottom of case and then improvize with them , he is standing in there as firm as it can be with no glue used !


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I have been dealing with cable manegment the entire morning, and here i"m very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i"ve also put my ssd on the floor of the case, just use screws that come with it, put the ssd on the bottom of case and then improvise with them , he is standing in there as firm as it can be with no glue used !


Looks great and that is what I love about this case is the cable management. it looks great where you need it to look great. My case looks the same where it is visible but looks like a birds nest behind the scenes. The fan controller being the culprit of that with all of the "y" splitters and such. Might actually get rid of the fan controller and just use a multi-fan port.
Anyways - back to your case, a couple things.
The front bracket for the drive bays can be removed as it is probably not the best move Coolermaster made in terms of being aerodynamic. That can come out, more airflow. Maybe throw the filter back on the bottom and put a 120/140mm fan in between the PSU and the SSD to feed air directly up through the GPU and chipset and southbridge. You should have a PWN 3 pin fan connection at the "southeast" corner of the motherboard for it. The SSD is fine there, maybe see if it can go in the 5.25" bays above your HDD area. Lots of room up there and SATA cables don't mind being up there.
All in all, the set up looks great!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> *This years CM 690 progression since joining OCN*
> NO OCN
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eQswl
> 
> so far so good very nice case only bad thing is GPU temps dropped and CPU temps went up...time to play with some fan configurations..may try upper front fan as intake, and adding a third fan to the NH-D14


AND TWO THUMBS WAY WAY UP! lol ocn is nice. lol


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Looks great and that is what I love about this case is the cable management. it looks great where you need it to look great. My case looks the same where it is visible but looks like a birds nest behind the scenes. The fan controller being the culprit of that with all of the "y" splitters and such. Might actually get rid of the fan controller and just use a multi-fan port.
> Anyways - back to your case, a couple things.
> The front bracket for the drive bays can be removed as it is probably not the best move Coolermaster made in terms of being aerodynamic. That can come out, more airflow. Maybe throw the filter back on the bottom and put a 120/140mm fan in between the PSU and the SSD to feed air directly up through the GPU and chipset and southbridge. You should have a PWN 3 pin fan connection at the "southeast" corner of the motherboard for it. The SSD is fine there, maybe see if it can go in the 5.25" bays above your HDD area. Lots of room up there and SATA cables don't mind being up there.
> All in all, the set up looks great!


well i haven"t mentioned few things, i have organized airflow in my case to be brutally quiet because my pc is running 24/7 and i sleep close to it, so what i did is removed all fans and then i keep my case opened, fan on my cpu cooler if spinning at 800rpm, windforce x3 on my gtx 470 is inaudible at 40% , an everything else it passive, i have two fans in front, one is below cd room in 5.25 bay (1200rpm) and another one is on front of it, you can see that one in the picture,i turn on both of them only when i"M gaming or rendering videos,otherwise they are not spinning, one of them is connected to that switch witch is ussualy used for tuning led"s on and off and i turn other one on/off trough software, so yeah that is the only way to keep my pc inaudible , if i close my case i need to add fans and they make sound witch is not acceptible xd, the only bad side of keeping it opened is dust, but it"s not a problem for me to clean it up every 2 weeks so... yeah i"m very happy with it this way,there is no need for other fans considering it"s opened 24/7

EDIT: i left the front bracket on just to hide few more cables







and there is no fan in front of it as i allready mentioned.


----------



## ryan w

OCN does a body good! but not the bank account (2500 later) lol although idid get this case for almost half price!

Tx all


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> OCN does a body good! but not the bank account (2500 later) lol although idid get this case for almost half price!
> Tx all


I hear you, about the same here and I am contemplating spending a extra $350 on WC my board


----------



## ryan w

yeah I reckon that is my next step! or trifire first maybe


----------



## shatter86

i want to join too! here's my unmodded cm 690!


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatter86*
> 
> i want to join too! here's my unmodded cm 690!
> Totality digging the fade from blue to red. Love it!


----------



## ryan w

Nice work! Its fun trying to route those PSU cables through the MB tray cutout huh!


----------



## axipher

Great rigs everyone









Just an idea, but who would be up for having a list on the first post of builds that are currently in progress?


----------



## Mattyd893

By that I assume you mean links to peoples build logs? If so then yes.


----------



## Duski

i would think that would be cool, many peoples logs are there in close proximity for only a short time, most people stay current on newest threads then the old posts are old, and many newer people jump to the end to ask something or post they're own and never see someones build that was there like 3 days earlier. i personally think it would be a good thing to have.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quite a lot to manage though in addition to memberships which reminds me, I'm still not listed on there!


----------



## axipher

I think it would just be beneficial to anyone planning a mod to be able to look through current work on active projects. It would also help the actual project owners themselves as they would get more feedback since their thread won;t just be buried in the pile of other case mod threads.

We could even go as far as to have featured CM 690 II each week, would be a little more work to set up though.


----------



## Mattyd893

I like the idea, as long as it is managed well... you've been to my H80/100 compatibility thread.... nuff said


----------



## Duski

would be nice if a thread was editable by all lol, just so if you had one you could drop the link in near your name and call it good! would be simple, yet not accessible in forums to be like that i dont think


----------



## Mattyd893

Actually you can give rights to others to modify a thread, even in Huddler i think, just not on OCN. But to manage it for so many would be ridiculous plus in an open forum like this there is little trust. Only takes one person to mess the whole thing up. To give rights on an individual post within a thread would be good but that doesn't exist.

Even a fixed header would be useful where you can put info, like when you add a poll, but just a sticky header.


----------



## alancsalt

Purely hypothetical, but a universally editable spreadsheet can be inserted where peoples could insert the location of their rig pix.....if the thread starter wants to...

Aren't ppls who send a PM getting added to the first post?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Purely hypothetical, but a universally editable spreadsheet can be inserted where peoples could insert the location of their rig pix.....if the thread starter wants to...
> 
> Aren't ppls who send a PM getting added to the first post?


I have no experience with Google Foo, but maybe a simple form where you can submit your name, Rig name, and thread link, and a single image URL to be used as a cover photo.

Then people could just add their rigs, and you just need a couple admins to prune through the spreadsheet once in a while checking threads to see if there still active.


----------



## alancsalt

I look after five threads and their spreadsheets. It's not something admins and mods normally get involved in here. It's all up to the "thread starter".

There's already a list of links to rig pics in the first post. You had to send a PM with a link to the post you put your pics in to get added. I wondered if that was still happening for those who followed the procedure outlined in the first post....?


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I look after five threads and their spreadsheets. It's not something admins and mods normally get involved in here. It's all up to the "thread starter".
> There's already a list of links to rig pics in the first post. You had to send a PM with a link to the post you put your pics in to get added. I wondered if that was still happening for those who followed the procedure outlined in the first post....?


dont think so..didnt work for me


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> dont think so..didnt work for me


I did this about 3 months ago and nothing yet.


----------



## alancsalt

Well, ThreadStarter is still active on the forums, but the first post here says : Edited by iandroo888 - 4/12/11 at 10:19am

Considering this thread has been going since 2008, maybe iandroo888 has thread fatigue... It does take time and dedication.


----------



## cgull

true dat .. and we are over 17k posts..testament to the 690 series


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> true dat .. and we are over 17k posts..testament to the 690 series


Currently my favourite single wide ATX case


----------



## Bruizer

Well guys, after 5 or so years with my Cooler Master Centurion 532 I decided to move on to greener pastures. Enter...my Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced. (Pardon the poor quality photos, camera is a little dated.)










Also pardon my lack of cable management skills. This was my first go around with capable management and I don't think I did to shabby, but definitely could improve.

Also, in case anyone was wondering, the fan in the hard drive bay is a Xigmatek 4 in 3 HDD Cage that I picked up just for extra air flow into the case. Replaced the fan with a stronger AeroCool Shark.

Will be upgrading the CPU cooler in the coming weeks.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I did this about 3 months ago and nothing yet.


Yup could use some maintenance I have been here for a good year and sent three or four PM's


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Yup could use some maintenance I have been here for a good year and sent three or four PM's


^^^^^THIS ^^^^^^^

I have asked via pm on multiple occasions.

Perhaps the rights can be given to a few of the regulars or just some club members who know how to manage threads?


----------



## alancsalt

Thread Starter has to agree and consent for that to happen.....not easy to get a mod to help otherwise....


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruizer*
> 
> Well guys, after 5 or so years with my Cooler Master Centurion 532 I decided to move on to greener pastures. Enter...my Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced. (Pardon the poor quality photos, camera is a little dated.)
> 
> 
> 
> Also pardon my lack of cable management skills. This was my first go around with capable management and I don't think I did to shabby, but definitely could improve.


Welcome to the thread, just some pointers to help









1. Your MB 12v cable, hide behind the MB it self, it looks like it is blocking some air flow after the CPU.
2. Move your sound card further down or above your vid. card. Will help your card a bit.
3. All the front IO cables can be ran behind the MB and just stick out at the bottom.
and
4. Change your sata cables to one color, in your case I would suggest black.


----------



## Anti!!

I think our thread leader is MIA...


----------



## Bruizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Welcome to the thread, just some pointers to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your MB 12v cable, hide behind the MB it self, it looks like it is blocking some air flow after the CPU.
> 2. Move your sound card further down or above your vid. card. Will help your card a bit.
> 3. All the front IO cables can be ran behind the MB and just stick out at the bottom.
> and
> 4. Change your sata cables to one color, in your case I would suggest black.


Thank you sir. I'm on it!









Edit: Slightly Improved. Unfortunately I don't have any spare black SATA III cables lying around.


----------



## Mattyd893

Looks better already!


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruizer*
> 
> Thank you sir. I'm on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Slightly Improved. Unfortunately I don't have any spare black SATA III cables lying around.


if you unscrew your power supply you can run the i/o wires behind the mobo and just squeeze it thru the back of the psu, there is a hole back there that has a little notch that you can put those wires thru and come out where you plug the hd audio into!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> if you unscrew your power supply you can run the i/o wires behind the mobo and just squeeze it thru the back of the psu, there is a hole back there that has a little notch that you can put those wires thru and come out where you plug the hd audio into!


Yep, like this!


----------



## Duski

yup like that! lol good pic to show it, sadly didnt have one accessible or would of posted the same haha, glad someone did though


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> yup like that! lol good pic to show it, sadly didnt have one accessible or would of posted the same haha, glad someone did though


gotcha bro.


----------



## jokersmocker99

Hello guys, just bought a Coolermasters 690 II (normal edition).

Now i am wondering how exactly i should mount the fans, my ideea is like this:

1 x 140 fan - intake (front of case)
2 x 120 fans ( intake ) Bottom side
2 x 140 fans (Intake) - left side of the case
2x 140 fans (exhaust) - Upper side of the case
1x 140 fan (exhaust) - back of the case
1x 80 fan ( intake) - right side of the case

I was thinking of the air coming from front side of the case, blowing it up from the bottom vents and exhaust it all from up and rear side of the case.

Do you think this will be a good airflow? First Time doing this so i dont have much experience..


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokersmocker99*
> 
> Hello guys, just bought a Coolermasters 690 II (normal edition).
> 
> Now i am wondering how exactly i should mount the fans, my ideea is like this:
> 
> 1 x 140 fan - intake (front of case)
> 2 x 120 fans ( intake ) Bottom side
> 2 x 140 fans (Intake) - left side of the case
> 2x 140 fans (exhaust) - Upper side of the case
> 1x 140 fan (exhaust) - back of the case
> 1x 80 fan ( intake) - right side of the case
> 
> I was thinking of the air coming from front side of the case, blowing it up from the bottom vents and exhaust it all from up and rear side of the case.
> 
> Do you think this will be a good airflow? First Time doing this so i dont have much experience..


Yep, that's exactly how mine are.


----------



## Constantine85

thought it was cool to mess with the color temps.


----------



## Duski

haha that is a cool pic with the color temps like that, looks interesting for sure


----------



## Bruizer

This is as good as I can do for right now. There was no slack in the Audio and USB MB connection cables but putting the back panel on pushed more cable through. I'm going to have to reload on zip ties and go to town behind the scenes one day. You don't even wanna see behind the back panel. lol. But anyways...we're making progress.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruizer*
> 
> This is as good as I can do for right now. There was no slack in the Audio and USB MB connection cables but putting the back panel on pushed more cable through. I'm going to have to reload on zip ties and go to town behind the scenes one day. You don't even wanna see behind the back panel. lol. But anyways...we're making progress.
> [/URL]


Yes we are. YOu can also run the header cables and sata cables under your motherboard. And out of the motherboard tray opening.


----------



## Rogues

Hey guys, I'm looking to buy this case. What I'm wondering is that can we attach the top fans on top of the case and below the black mesh? Is there enough space to do so?


----------



## ryan w

absolutely fans can go inside the case or in space above...this is manufactured that way so you can put a rad either inside or outside of the case. I recently purchased this case and kept fans outside, but just put them inside today to pull more air away from the NH-D14


----------



## Anti!!

yea, but you can only mount 120 mm fans above the case under the mesh. MAtter of fact i think the only way you can mount 2 fans is if they are 120. 2 140s wont fit on mine.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogues*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to buy this case. What I'm wondering is that can we attach the top fans on top of the case and below the black mesh? Is there enough space to do so?


Yes you can, but only the 120mm will fit.

Just be aware that sometimes they will vibrate on the mesh, which is easily solved by slightly bending the mesh up a bit.


----------



## Rogues

Thanks for the response, one last question. How is the build quality of the case? I have read reviews that it's great, but I want to know how it fares as time passes. This looks like a case that if used with a little care can last you pretty much 4-5 years. I want to know whether that's true because I'll be putting my future build in it as well.


----------



## 100cotton

I've owned mine almost 5 months now and it still looks new! (Just a tad dusty though.







) Build quality on this is outstanding.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Had mine about 10 months, been pulled apart and put back together more time then I can count.

Also have it apart now getting its second paint job and a bonus window, and it is still very strong going.

The plastic on the front is very well made and designed. There is plenty of strength in it.


----------



## alancsalt

I've owned both 690 and 692. My son has the 690 now, still giving good service. They are a really good quality units.


----------



## axipher

Once I get my Core 1000 back form powder coating, if the guys work is good I'll be sending my 690 to him for a Candy Apple Red with gold flakes job. I'll be drilling out the rivets though and sending it in pieces.


----------



## Anti!!

Outstanding build quality. Take it from a guy whos passion was to build the absolute best in cabinets and their finishes. I own it and looooove it.


----------



## Constantine85

I am not around my computer currently to try this but can anyone tell me if you can fit a 140mm fan before the top front bezel? This is the area in which the optical drive 5.25" bays are. I have 1 out the 4 bays used. I am getting rid of the NZXT LCD fan controller and bought a multi-fan port to clean up some wiring. I want to add another fan on top of the existing 140mm intake fan I have on the bottom front bezel. I am also going from LED fans to regular Scythe fans and just using On/Off switched cathodes for lighting.


----------



## ryan w

this is the cm 690 II advanced, has one less bay than by old cm 690 ....just shot these quick before work. At first i was going to say yes because I just fit a 120 in my optical drive bays, but after I looked at it if you want the fan to actually be in the bay it will not clear on height, width is fine. You could mount it inside the case pending you figure out attached points??

no clue why these came out sideways? my bad stupid phones!


----------



## Projector

Anyone using a h100 in their cm690 II? Going to be getting a h100 an i5 2500k and a asus maximus gene z gen 3 just wondering if they h100 works well with this case. Going to be putting it at the top obviously.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sorry no personal experience,

But it should fit, the rad is only 27mm thick, the gap between the top and MB is 35mm. The fans will need to be mounted in between the case and shroud, and they will fit since they are only 25mm.

I would be more then confident in it fitting.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Anyone using a h100 in their cm690 II? Going to be getting a h100 an i5 2500k and a asus maximus gene z gen 3 just wondering if they h100 works well with this case. Going to be putting it at the top obviously.


I have the H80, know plenty of people with the H100 in this case, works brilliantly.

Check out the linked builds in my thread here (1st page) - http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/0_20

Get an extra couple of fans for push/pull setup to get the most out of it, the extra couple of fans will give you 2-5 degs


----------



## Constantine85

Finally - the window fan delete - fresh finish now.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Finally - the window fan delete - fresh finish now.


Was that easy to do? I'd like to do that with my case if/when I go a full custom loop. Won't need side vent for gpu if it's under water.







Looks great though.


----------



## ryan w

Heck yah! did you do a build log?


----------



## axipher

The white looks amazing, great work


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Was that easy to do? I'd like to do that with my case if/when I go a full custom loop. Won't need side vent for gpu if it's under water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Heck yah! did you do a build log?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The white looks amazing, great work


thank you all for the comments - It was easy to do and there was a build log. I can give you step by step instructions - just PM me~








http://www.overclock.net/t/1223387/cooler-master-690ii-black-ice-mod/10#post_16942733

It took a couple of tries but I got it to work. I think all CM690s should have a fan delete in the window as it just looks cleaner in my opinion - but to each his own.
I have one or two mods left to stay tuned as I will share the pics in the coming months.

Thanks again


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> Sorry no personal experience,
> But it should fit, the rad is only 27mm thick, the gap between the top and MB is 35mm. The fans will need to be mounted in between the case and shroud, and they will fit since they are only 25mm.
> I would be more then confident in it fitting.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the H80, know plenty of people with the H100 in this case, works brilliantly.
> Check out the linked builds in my thread here (1st page) - http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/0_20
> Get an extra couple of fans for push/pull setup to get the most out of it, the extra couple of fans will give you 2-5 degs
> 
> 
> 
> Ty for the advice I will go ahead and get the h100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## athlon 64

oh that is so much better than the factory window.


----------



## iXVapSkul8396Xi

Const.

Great build man love the looks

This case is really great and i must say its been around for a couple of years and still a huge seller


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVapSkul8396Xi*
> 
> Const.
> Great build man love the looks
> This case is really great and i must say its been around for a couple of years and still a huge seller


thank you! it is probably the best case under $100


----------



## Mattyd893

Looking good Constantine! Congrats on the finish!


----------



## Anti!!

Yeah, REal nice. I like it!


----------



## Duski

nice smooth look, window mods look wonderful, im plenty of an enthusiast to love looking into my computer and or show it off







lol


----------



## barkinos98

how can i remove the chrome bars next to the mesh? i couldnt find a way to remove them without damaging them(according to what i thought nothing is damaged now) i have plans for it for the summer so i can be busy


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Looking good Constantine! Congrats on the finish!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yeah, REal nice. I like it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> nice smooth look, window mods look wonderful, im plenty of an enthusiast to love looking into my computer and or show it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how can i remove the chrome bars next to the mesh? i couldnt find a way to remove them without damaging them(according to what i thought nothing is damaged now) i have plans for it for the summer so i can be busy


thank you all again







Its such an easy and quick mod to do with a clean finish.

Taking the chrome strips out is a little tough depending on the case you get since not all plastic molds have the same snug fit and all.
I took mine out when I painted the top and front bezel trim by using a small flat head screwdriver and pushing out clips from underneath. They sorta of snap on and you need to do a little bit of prying and pushing. They can be a little delicate so be careful. It can be done nonetheless. Make sure and use a small flathead screwdriver and start at one side, not in the middle.


----------



## Constantine85

this is a little preview of the next mod. Just getting some pieces together and finalizing the cuts. There is more to come - XX work-in-progress XX


----------



## Anti!!

Shweet. When i get some money to finish my rig ill post again.


----------



## Kyronn94

Hello everyone, thought I'd share with you my very nearly finished 690 II









Although, are any of our rigs ever finished?









Removed the dust filter from the top of the case earlier in the week, I could really feel the difference in terms of air flow out of the top.

Here are some pics, what do you all think?


----------



## athlon 64

LOTS of noctua fans there.I don"t think you are gaining much witch them. That amount is not really necessary.Nice rig overall.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Hello everyone, thought I'd share with you my very nearly finished 690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, are any of our rigs ever finished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the dust filter from the top of the case earlier in the week, I could really feel the difference in terms of air flow out of the top.
> Here are some pics, what do you all think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Personally I think SSSSSSShhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

Nice fan setup, but you may notice a slight improvement if you mount your three HDD's in the top portion of the HDD rack,

and remove the bottom section, then swap your front fan for that lovely looking NF-P12.

To mount your SSD I would either tape it to the top of a HDD or to the side of the ODD bay, trust me it works.


----------



## athlon 64

go few pages back and see how i mounted my ssd on the floor


----------



## Zackotsu

First post and this is my rig:

original:









new side panel:

















from this:









to this:

















Hope you like it..


----------



## Mattyd893

Welcome to the Forums!

Looking good, I like the window, a little bit too much light for my liking though, but maybe that's just the camera.

Also, I'm always suspicious of those that don't post any internals pics... what are you hiding????


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it..


Welcome!

Who Where and How!? l0l


----------



## athlon 64

window is awesome! but too many stickers and lights. Esteticaly not good. Remove all stickers and if you want lights use a single white neon.


----------



## Kyronn94

...Did I not mention that I love Noctua?
















I just love the quality feel with all of their products, I think that you definitely get what you pay for.
They shift a lot of air at incredibly low noise levels, especially the new F-12's.

Might pick up another one to replace the stock CM fan at the back ,and maybe another for the side panel.
Anyone have any good results from using a side panel fan?
Thought it might be a good idea considering my interior exhaust GPU.

Thanks for the input on my rig, I've attached an updated pic.

The bottom HDD was actually just an 7 year old IDE drive, I was just making sure that it still worked, so removing it has tidied things up.
Managed to use the PCIe power connectors to lift up the Graphics card, so that it doesn't bend so much.

Let me know what you think









cheers.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> ...Did I not mention that I love Noctua?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the quality feel with all of their products, I think that you definitely get what you pay for.
> They shift a lot of air at incredibly low noise levels, especially the new F-12's.
> Might pick up another one to replace the stock CM fan at the back ,and maybe another for the side panel.
> Anyone have any good results from using a side panel fan?
> Thought it might be a good idea considering my interior exhaust GPU.
> Thanks for the input on my rig, I've attached an updated pic.
> The bottom HDD was actually just an 7 year old IDE drive, I was just making sure that it still worked, so removing it has tidied things up.
> Managed to use the PCIe power connectors to lift up the Graphics card, so that it doesn't bend so much.
> Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers.


Tell ya the truth I have experienced no benefits in having two, one or no side fans.

Remove the rear CM fan, tidy up those cables a little, ie. run your front panel cables under the M.B. and then post in this thread , you have a very nice looking rig









Great job


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> ...Did I not mention that I love Noctua?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the quality feel with all of their products, I think that you definitely get what you pay for.
> They shift a lot of air at incredibly low noise levels, especially the new F-12's.
> Might pick up another one to replace the stock CM fan at the back ,and maybe another for the side panel.
> Anyone have any good results from using a side panel fan?
> Thought it might be a good idea considering my interior exhaust GPU.
> Thanks for the input on my rig, I've attached an updated pic.
> The bottom HDD was actually just an 7 year old IDE drive, I was just making sure that it still worked, so removing it has tidied things up.
> Managed to use the PCIe power connectors to lift up the Graphics card, so that it doesn't bend so much.
> Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have an inside exhaust GPU as well and I get better temps with a side exhaust, dont quite remember the difference but it was measurable. I re-did my cables yesterday, here's a look.


----------



## Zackotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> window is awesome! but too many stickers and lights. Esteticaly not good. Remove all stickers and if you want lights use a single white neon.


thanks..with the lights i'm using nzxt strip led and i'm a crappy when it comes to photography..got shaky hands..lols..with the stickers i'll probably stick with it for now..


----------



## onix45

Hello, i was wondering if the cm 690 ii advanced case would fit an asetek 570lx radiator on top? I mean between the case itself and the plastic cover on top of the case that can be removed.
On the asetek site it says the thickness fothe radiator is 1.5, im assuming thats 1.5 inch so around 38mm, maybe someone knows how much space does the 690 ii has between the plastic top cover and the metal?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onix45*
> 
> Hello, i was wondering if the cm 690 ii advanced case would fit an asetek 570lx radiator on top? I mean between the case itself and the plastic cover on top of the case that can be removed.
> On the asetek site it says the thickness fothe radiator is 1.5, im assuming thats 1.5 inch so around 38mm, maybe someone knows how much space does the 690 ii has between the plastic top cover and the metal?


There is approx 30mm or 1.18 inch up there.


----------



## onix45

Eh, i see. Could anyone link me to pictures of people modding the top of the 690 ii advanced (cutting off the top grill, or rising it up somehow), so it would fit a rad, or thicker fans maybe. Im looking through this thread but its so huge that its gonna take a lot of time to find some ideas.
Thank you.


----------



## ticallista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onix45*
> 
> Eh, i see. Could anyone link me to pictures of people modding the top of the 690 ii advanced (cutting off the top grill, or rising it up somehow), so it would fit a rad, or thicker fans maybe. Im looking through this thread but its so huge that its gonna take a lot of time to find some ideas.
> Thank you.


Check this thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1060594/first-time-mod-cm690-ii


----------



## tCoLL

Here's a pic of mine, currently unmodded due to the fact that I live in the city and have zero workspace


----------



## Mattyd893

Looks nice and clean, got a better pic of the internals?


----------



## tCoLL

Thanks m8, I'm at work right now but I'll post some when I get home. It's not as clean as it used to be since I moved I added in two SSDs and a sound card so it's getting a little cramped. The front panel connectors are sleeved but the PSU is not, unfortunately. Also this is a pre-usb 3.0 version so it doesn't have the rubber grommets.


----------



## Mattyd893

Anyone given this a go?

i know you could do it yourself but I'm lazy, just wondered what difference if any it makes?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Anyone given this a go?
> i know you could do it yourself but I'm lazy, just wondered what difference if any it makes?


I hope someone replies, with actual experience, since I have bought a Lan-Li kit of similar stuff.

Costing $35 Australian, it better be good


----------



## axipher

Got my grommets in from Corsair and some HDD racks, more details in the last post of my build log below. Have yet to install the grommets though as my rig is currently running 24/7 for Foldathon and some HDD maintenance.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165941/690-ii-advanced-canary-red/0_50#post_15659464


----------



## HOTDOGS

Has anybody or does anybody know if you can move the bottom HDD rack and put it in place of the top rack that holds 2 HDDs? Basically I have 3 HDDs that I need in my system, but I want to open up space for airflow or a longer card. What is the best way to approach this?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Has anybody or does anybody know if you can move the bottom HDD rack and put it in place of the top rack that holds 2 HDDs? Basically I have 3 HDDs that I need in my system, but I want to open up space for airflow or a longer card. What is the best way to approach this?


I don't believe you can. You would be stuck with mounting one of the HDD's in your ODD bay.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I don't believe you can. You would be stuck with mounting one of the HDD's in your ODD bay.


This.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I don't believe you can. You would be stuck with mounting one of the HDD's in your ODD bay.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

Or doing what I did and build an external HDD rack:


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Or doing what I did and build an external HDD rack:


What are you trying to do? Make a file server for your house? lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Or doing what I did and build an external HDD rack:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to do? Make a file server for your house? lol
Click to expand...

Not trying, succeeded, all the HDD's (5 of them) are formatted as ext4 and the SSD as ext3 for folding.

I was tired of having multiple rigs with files on them so I slapped an SSD in all of my rigs as a boot drive then they can all access one central machine for files.


----------



## barkinos98

did anyone change the leds on the stock front fan? its easier to just change the fan, but i want to keep the switch. also, summer is coming up so after exams Atacama will get some Atacama (a tone of yellow by the best carmaker, BMW)


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> did anyone change the leds on the stock front fan? its easier to just change the fan, but i want to keep the switch. also, summer is coming up so after exams Atacama will get some Atacama (a tone of yellow by the best carmaker, BMW)


i haven't done it to the stock intake fan on my regular 690 but i have on the cm R4 fans and it was fairly easy. they both seem to use the same outer frame but just different fins. when you look at the led's on the fan and see there is a little tab that can be pushed out. its only there to hold the led down and pointing at the fins. once removed you can pull the led out but be careful as the wires are superglued into the channels that hold the motor in the center. i was able to pull most of mine out but on 2or 3 of them ended pulling the copper wire out of its insulation. note witch wires are positive and negative and unsolder the led from the wires. take your new ones and trim the leads down and bend them to look like the old led and solder on. do all 4 and put it back together. some of the wires may not need to be glued back as they fit snugly back in. note that you will need to be useing 3mm leds to fit in there. i bought a pack of 50 off of ebay for like $10 from hong kong.

Happy modding!!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> i haven't done it to the stock intake fan on my regular 690 but i have on the cm R4 fans and it was fairly easy. they both seem to use the same outer frame but just different fins. when you look at the led's on the fan and see there is a little tab that can be pushed out. its only there to hold the led down and pointing at the fins. once removed you can pull the led out but be careful as the wires are superglued into the channels that hold the motor in the center. i was able to pull most of mine out but on 2or 3 of them ended pulling the copper wire out of its insulation. note witch wires are positive and negative and unsolder the led from the wires. take your new ones and trim the leads down and bend them to look like the old led and solder on. do all 4 and put it back together. some of the wires may not need to be glued back as they fit snugly back in. note that you will need to be useing 3mm leds to fit in there. i bought a pack of 50 off of ebay for like $10 from hong kong.
> Happy modding!!


oh? i thought they wer4e glued. also, thanks for the led advice but somehow it is cheaper in turkey. $10 bucks for 50 leds is just too much in here







thanks for the answer though:thumb:

edit:yeah i wil buy new fans,i broke one of the leds' cables but also broke the chassis of the fan. crap.


----------



## bobfig

not the best pic but here is one that i made orange, was originally blue.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> not the best pic but here is one that i made orange, was originally blue.


cool







but as i said the chassis of the fan is broken and is making a wierd noise, so i will probably go with the sickleflow, the green one. another user tried to change the leds of a greensickleflow,so that might be helpful if i asked for help


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Or doing what I did and build an external HDD rack:


i was going to order grommets for my 692(it was also you that gave me the idea) but for which case? i believe there is 800d and a 600d one.


----------



## NatanRocha

Hello how are you?

Well, this is my case ...


----------



## barkinos98

WOW! *drool* that is an awesome looking case


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NatanRocha*
> 
> Hello how are you?
> Well, this is my case ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow!!! A un-painted and modded 690 II, is a sweet looking setup.

Very nice and clean looking.

Awesome work


----------



## Hackcremo

is worth to upgrade from elite 430 to CM 692..?? or should i go with haf 932..?? i have a lot of things to cramp..2700K at 4.7 ghz wth hyper 212+ and 2 gtx 460..will 692 sufficient in providing enough air flow??


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> is worth to upgrade from elite 430 to CM 692..?? or should i go with haf 932..?? i have a lot of things to cramp..2700K at 4.7 ghz wth hyper 212+ and 2 gtx 460..will 692 sufficient in providing enough air flow??


It will have enough with the appropriate fans. I have seen similar setups where it is under water and still contained internally. They are quite roomy.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> is worth to upgrade from elite 430 to CM 692..?? or should i go with haf 932..?? i have a lot of things to cramp..2700K at 4.7 ghz wth hyper 212+ and 2 gtx 460..will 692 sufficient in providing enough air flow??
> 
> 
> 
> It will have enough with the appropriate fans. I have seen similar setups where it is under water and still contained internally. They are quite roomy.
Click to expand...

how about the rubber gromet tha cover cable hole..did it come as package..?? i referring to the hasic version..


----------



## ginger_nuts

I believe the rubber grommets came out with the USB3.0 versions.


----------



## Projector

Anyone using an rx240 rad in their cm690 II getting my first water cooling kit and deciding betweem a xspc rasa 750 rs240 or rx240 version. Will a rx240 rad fit?


----------



## ginger_nuts

The RX will fit in the bottom, just. Many a people do it, mine is in pieces but I have tested and it will fit, snuggly









The RS and EX 240's will fit in the top as well, very easily









So either and or both of them fit.

Oh and you can also add a extra RS or EX 120 on the rear fan exhaust mount.

This "Axipher's" case showing it:


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> The RX will fit in the bottom, just. Many a people do it, mine is in pieces but I have tested and it will fit, snuggly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RS and EX 240's will fit in the top as well, very easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So either and or both of them fit.
> 
> Oh and you can also add a extra RS or EX 120 on the rear fan exhaust mount.
> 
> This "Axipher's" case showing it:












Thanks for the post, always love seeing my rig. A better picture here showing the top RAD:

And for the record, you *can* fit a slim fan on the front of the case since the tubes and RAD fittings prevent me from mounting a fan inside the front of the case.


----------



## 180f17

hi, can I join the club ?
i'm sorry for my poor english b4

here my CM 690 II adv with little mod











any idea about the cable or the others ?

I have plan to replace that stock hsf with corsair H100, but that stock hsf is really good so far, it keep my 1090T idle around 25-27C in day, and 22-23C in the night..







(default clock, 1.2Vcore)
but the sound really terrible when it start to run above 4000rpm


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180f17*
> 
> hi, can I join the club ?
> i'm sorry for my poor english b4
> here my CM 690 II adv with little mod
> 
> 
> any idea about the cable or the others ?
> I have plan to replace that stock hsf with corsair H100, but that stock hsf is really good so far, it keep my 1090T idle around 25-27C in day, and 22-23C in the night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (default clock, 1.2Vcore)
> but the sound really terrible when it start to run above 4000rpm


Nice rig! Welcome to the peeps of 690 heaven!

Yea, that stock hsf can make some serious noise on those AMDs. But they work! lol

Go ahead and fill out your rig details in your signature options.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180f17*
> 
> hi, can I join the club ?
> i'm sorry for my poor english b4
> here my CM 690 II adv with little mod
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea about the cable or the others ?
> I have plan to replace that stock hsf with corsair H100, but that stock hsf is really good so far, it keep my 1090T idle around 25-27C in day, and 22-23C in the night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (default clock, 1.2Vcore)
> but the sound really terrible when it start to run above 4000rpm


Welcome, and nice work on it









I like the idea of filling in the bottom section, looks nice and clean.

And don't worry about your English, I am 30 and still don't fully understand it


----------



## Kyronn94

Has anyone had any luck mounting the H100 in the roof?

Specifically, mounting the Radiator in the very top section (on top of the case), with a set of fans underneath (within the case)?

I'd like to run it as an exhaust, and I'd rather have push than pull, seeing as my motherboard prevents me from doing both.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck mounting the H100 in the roof?
> 
> Specifically, mounting the Radiator in the very top section (on top of the case), with a set of fans underneath (within the case)?
> 
> I'd like to run it as an exhaust, and I'd rather have push than pull, seeing as my motherboard prevents me from doing both.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't have pictures, but I was able to get my H100 mounted up top and only had to slightly modify the top panel inside and trim the mesh a little.


----------



## RushMore1205

can i join please, i think i was on here before with the regular 690ii then i sold it to a client and got myself the nvidia edition

going to be powder coated white in a couple of days


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*
> 
> can i join please, i think i was on here before with the regular 690ii then i sold it to a client and got myself the nvidia edition
> going to be powder coated white in a couple of days


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


I like it









nVidia juice powered


----------



## CalinTM

Hello, someone has a Macho cooler and 690 II ? I want some pictures..


----------



## Rogues

My new CM 690 II :







A few notes:

Had a tough time with the HDD brackets. Once the I fit the HDD in the holder, I had trouble putting it inside the HDD Cage. The pins on the side just kept coming off.

A little more space for cable management would be great. It's a pain to work with an mATX board. I think I'm just going to get a modular power supply.

Stock fans are horrible.

Removing the bottom PSU dust filter will require the removal of the PSU!

No dust filter on the side.

Overall though I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## Vidia-King

Hey new to the forums not building rigs. *WOW THERE ARE A LOT OF PAGES HERE!!!* It took me a couple of weeks to catch up. There's a lot of great looking systems and even better builders out there. This seems like quite the community and I want in! I have a cm690IIadv and would like to join up. Let me know what yo guys think, I wold really appreciate any feedback (_be harsh I can take it_).


She sure lights up a room! Perfect for those who are afraid of the dark

Stealthed DVD & BD ODDs.

The infamous window shoot.

Just a really cool angle of her guts.

Front usb3 mod...no need to buy the new top panel and loose my e-sata!

Dual plenums (slim interior and one exterior), honeycomb mesh removed, Antec Tri Cool fan set to exhaust. This once pointless gimmick now actually cools my mainboard and lowers chassie temps!

Her rear









A few mods here and there, overall its been a dream build and even better performer. Check out my profile for a full break down of my setup and more on the chassis. *More pics to come!*


----------



## cgull

welcome









nice









did you mod your pwr supply to make it modular?
also what are those switches on the rear for?


----------



## samersh94

Hey guys, I am a CM 690 II Advanced owner. Yesterday the front mesh (the ones of the drive bays) was bent accidentally while moving the computer to another room







. I tried putting a piece of wood of exact dimensions in it an hammered but nothing changed. Any Ideas to make it flat again?


----------



## silveralf

Hi there everyone.
Here is my CM690 II Advanced case in the current condition (still working on it)...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*
> 
> Hi there everyone.
> Here is my CM690 II Advanced case in the current condition (still working on it)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A big hello









And welcome









Maybe when you get a chance you could fill out your Sig Rig details.

Use the RigBuilder at the top right corner of the page.


----------



## The Man

My CM 690 collection...











New setup...















Old setup...













Hope you like it...


----------



## Vidia-King

Hey *cgull* thanks for the response. The power supply is a 1000w Kingwin Mach 1 tubular modular psu. I didn't mod the power unit at all except for a new fan and I threw a couple of of badges on the side







Here's a pic...



As far as the kill switch and rheostat on the rear they are for fan control, specifically the side panel & window fans. I can regulate the window fan speed and kill it and the right panel fan completely. The rheostat is a board I made myself, it has two 3 pin fan headers (one to power one from fan). The kill switch saves me the frustration of having to shutdown the computer and unplug fans just to take of the side panels. Another pic...



Hope that answered your question *cgull*, I took a look at your cm690II and i really like the fan controller in your +1 pci slot. More questions/comments are always welcome.


----------



## Anti!!

Welcome all of you new peeps!! Great to have some new life here!


----------



## phcampelo

Hello everyone,
This is my first post here at OC.net and i will show you my CM690 II Modded
This is The Devil Red Magma


----------



## axipher

The rear side panel looks sick, is that painted or a vinyl/decal?


----------



## Constantine85

Color scheme on the PSU wasnt working before - and painted some trim on the CPU cooler. Its the little things...


BTW anyone fly RC helicopters or planes?


----------



## Anti!!

I have flown a rc helicopter before. They are really fun!

I like what you have done with you 690. Very nice!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

The only RC chopper's I have dealt with are the little cheap one's. I have a slick collection of nice RC cars, both gas and electric(me like's traxxas!) Where I live it would be hard to find a big enough place that is safe for flying a larger RC air based craft. Power line's, building's and that kind of thing


----------



## HOTDOGS

Anybody have a black 120mm fan filter or a magnetic fan filter laying around that they could part with? I need one but I'm looking at $10 for a single one shipped since I forgot to add one to my order yesterday.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Does anybody know if you can swap the sata cables on the top panel to a different colour or are they soldered into the board.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Does anybody know if you can swap the sata cables on the top panel to a different colour or are they soldered into the board.


They just used Hot Glue to attach them to the port. You could use a few methods to remove the glue, heat is the most obvious but you might also damage the part so be careful. I would suggest using a razor blade/sharp knife to cut/scrape off the glue. but that also has some danger's to it. You should also make sure you have accsess to a low temp glue gun or similar method to re attach the new cable's so they don't come lose or fall out.


----------



## HOTDOGS

I have access to a glue gun, so the cables should be swapable though is what you're saying? I just have to remove some glue?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> I have access to a glue gun, so the cables should be swapable though is what you're saying? I just have to remove some glue?


Yes sir, its exactly what I'm saying. They are normal SATA cable's on both ends. the PCB for the top panel has female SATA ports but they are not very secure with out some form of glue or tape. Make sure your using a low temp gun. A high temp gun might damage the PCB. Hope this helps you with your modding!


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Anybody have a black 120mm fan filter or a magnetic fan filter laying around that they could part with? I need one but I'm looking at $10 for a single one shipped since I forgot to add one to my order yesterday.


Unfortunately I don't have any extras HOTDOGS (_you can never have to many_). Not sure if this is what your looking for but you can get them from $1.40 with free shipping from sketchier etailers and around 3,4,5 $ including shipping from more reputable ones like New Egg. Here's some links,

http://www.ibootech.com/products/35061/ *$1.40*
http://compare.ebay.com/like/120874152864?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y *$2.99*
http://www.sundialmicro.com/silverstone-sstff121b-fan-grille-and-fan-filter_2142_1821.html *$4.50*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999217&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Accessories+-+Case+/+Rackmount-_-Silverstone-_-11999217 *$4.98*
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0330943 *$3.99*

Next time you make a big purchase why not just spring for one of these?


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13276/ffi-77/DEMCiflex_Cooler_Master_690_II_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_5_Piece.html

As for the the sata cable swap question, I have often thought of doing this. My advise would be to just order some cable sleeving or another type of cable wrapping system in the color of your choice. Like this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_1002_1001&products_id=3405

Hope this helped...


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> The only RC chopper's I have dealt with are the little cheap one's. I have a slick collection of nice RC cars, both gas and electric(me like's traxxas!) Where I live it would be hard to find a big enough place that is safe for flying a larger RC air based craft. Power line's, building's and that kind of thing


oh wow - dude I used to own a Traxxas - it was the old electric Bandit buggy. That was my first real RC car. I bought a Team Losi XX-CR Kinwald Edition along with about $700 in parts and radio to take it to about 50mph..this was when I was 15 years old over a decade ago. RC cars I am most fluent in for sure. I have all old school stuff like NI-CD batteries and brushed motors and JR XR-2 radios... man those were good times. Expensive times...nowdays its a totally differ hobby.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I have flown a rc helicopter before. They are really fun!
> I like what you have done with you 690. Very nice!


They are a lot of fun - I have a couple small ones I fly in the house.
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> They are a lot of fun - I have a couple small ones I fly in the house.
> Thanks for the compliments!


lol my LCD flat screen did not like the propeller blades all that much, the cats dig it though


----------



## HOTDOGS

That did help actually. I was thinking about getting the DEMCIflex 120 for the back intake fan where my Antec 620 is, because it seems to suck in all the cat hair in my house. My only problem is I hear the filters inhibit airflow extremely since they're so dense. I'm going to be using PWm fans for the first time on my Antec 620 and I don't know if inhibiting airflow is such a good idea. I really appreciate everybody's help though!


----------



## Anti!!

Yea pop that top and llok at the sata cable and you will know what we are saying. Ive just used a pocket knife one i removed before. Its easy peazy. Just be patient. Good luck.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> oh wow - dude I used to own a Traxxas - it was the old electric Bandit buggy. That was my first real RC car. I bought a Team Losi XX-CR Kinwald Edition along with about $700 in parts and radio to take it to about 50mph..this was when I was 15 years old over a decade ago. RC cars I am most fluent in for sure. I have all old school stuff like NI-CD batteries and brushed motors and JR XR-2 radios... man those were good times. Expensive times...nowdays its a totally differ hobby.


Yea, its changed alot over the years. My current pride and joy is able to beat some of my friends "tuned" honda's in a "light to light" race lulz. BTW its a highly modded XO-1. Will do 100MPH easy(an no, not scale MPH, this thing REALLY dose 100+MPH) but shesh is it stupid hard to drive and handle when its running wide open, I have had some wicked crash's trying to tame this beast lol


----------



## Anti!!

I would loooooooovvvvvveeeee to be able to tame that beast at 100+mph. Muhahahaha


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I would loooooooovvvvvveeeee to be able to tame that beast at 100+mph. Muhahahaha


lol, totaled the first one in less than 5min... ran into a curb... destroyed it instantly... lolol


----------



## Constantine85

i finally got my buggy to outrun my greyhound and then jumped it... while in the air it was awesome.. the landing wasn't quiet as graceful. I broke the battery in half from the impact. that happens when going 45mph and falling 15 feet.


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phcampelo*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post here at OC.net and i will show you my CM690 II Modded
> This is The Devil Red Magma


Love the build, it would be so perfect if you had some WHite black and red sleeving on the PSU


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*
> 
> Love the build, it would be so perfect if you had some WHite black and red sleeving on the PSU


love it !


----------



## xiant

Hey, first time posting here ^_^

I got a new cm 690 II for $69 and its coming in a few days, along with my other parts for a brand new system.
Im wondering if i should mod something about it.

I cant really decide if i should paint the "chrome" trim, or all the mesh on the front/top panel... or anything else







hehe
i already got some gray primer, blue spraypaint and clearkoat








Im also getting 2 meter of the nzxt sleeved led kit, the blue ones...because im kinda in love with the colour blue









Just want your opinion on this as i will probably be buying some bitfenix sleeved cabels to get my system to look über-clean ^_^

-Xiant


----------



## HOTDOGS

Paint the black plastic boarder of the front and top panel blue (not the chrome) Then the case side panels if you want or the HDD trays and PCI slots.


----------



## Anti!!

So, here is a updated picture of my mild system. What you think?


----------



## lionsroar

Having owned a CM 690 for three years I decided I might change up a few things,so I came across this thread which inspired me further.
After scrolling thru 1700 odd pages(I must admit that alone took me a few days)I thought I would join this forum and share what I have done.
I'm currently in reconstruction phase but what I have done is listed below.

Cut out the front of case to accomodate a 140mm fan,this required making brackets to support the fan.
Cut out the top of the case and made bracket to support 2x 140mm fans closer to the top of the plastic bezel(I think thats what its called).
Made a cover for the PSU and all the cables.
Made a do-hickie to insert into the front bezel where the honey comb was cut out,this particular Item may make more sense later when I have pics of the finnished case.
Cut out all the honey comb and widened the rectangle hole on top bezel to 140mm x 280mm
Cut out a hole in the HDD rack so air from the front 140mm fan can flow thru to the case easier(got that idea from someones build in this thread)
Removed the chrome inserts and shaved them down so they sit level with the plastic bezels and painted them black,never liked these especially because they jutted out so far at the top.
Pushed the bottom front mesh forward so it sits flush to the front bezel(no longer insets at bottom of case)
Made a drive bay tray from an old DVD/CD drive.
Cut a hole in the motherboard tray so as to gain easier access to the back of motherboard if I decide in the future to change my CPU cooler.

Hope to have a pic of the finnished case up soon,just waiting for a couple of parts before I can fully assemble it.


----------



## Mattyd893

^^Busy then... looks good so far.^^

I've just ordered my full custom loop and will be making a similar mod to the top panel... it's a pain that on the standard there is a space between the two top fan mounts, means a 240mm rad will not line up directly with the screw holes and vents. Looks like I'll be getting the drill and dremmel out.

Has anyone completely removed a section on the top fan mounts for better airflow with a rad? Anything I should be cautious of?

My intention is to remove the mesh almost completely and have the rad with push/pull on the top. plus an extra 120mm rad on the rear. I cannot put rad plus fans on the inside due to my RAM and heat sinks.

Also need to find a filtered guard for the fans that will sit right on top of the case.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Great work Lionsroar! keep the pics coming!


----------



## Anti!!

Yea, this club is wack. Lol

Peace.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yea, this club is wack. Lol
> Peace.


Are you throwing a tantrum because no one commented on your stock 690 II within 13 hours of posting it? Look at the size of this club, if a fuss were created every time a member posted pics of a stock 690, this thread would be gigantic, more so than it already is. The only thing to comment on really is the cable management, which there is a thread for, which you already posted in. Not sure what you were looking for unless I completely misinterpreted your post. Which could certainly be the case, and I apologize if it is.


----------



## Anti!!

Yes you did. You dont even know what im talking about. Nice to see you post outta no where when your never in this thread anyway. Are you the hall monitor?

Plus you call that a tantrum? Lol is in your tantrums?

No sir. Pls just dont comment. Thanks.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yes you did. You dont even know what im talking about. Nice to see you post outta no where when your never in this thread anyway. Are you the hall monitor?
> Plus you call that a tantrum? Lol is in your tantrums?
> No sir. Pls just dont comment. Thanks.


I've been in this thread for years, since near its beginning. I just rarely post in it anymore. I'm sorry I didn't understand your post, that's just what it seemed like you were getting at. If that's not what you were getting at, like I said, I apologize. And I misinterpreted your post as meaning you were leaving the club because it is "whack", which I certainly would consider a form of tantrum, though everyone may not agree.


----------



## seeker fi

Hi!

This is my simple CM-690 II Advanced setup...
Nothing special save for the Revodrive X2







and the Black&White colours that I
"modded" to the case well before the B&W version came from Cooler Master.

 

I do like the white interior and the backplate that are seriously black on the B&W version.











And yes! I DO still have a IDE-cable there. (And still have all 10 SATA ports occupied)









Actually I just bought a another one. This time 690 II Basic in white allso.
Planning on doing some major moddig to it to get it geared it up to 22HDD UnRaid-server.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seeker fi*
> 
> Hi!
> This is my simple CM-6690 II Advanced setup...
> Nothing special save for the Revodrive X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Black&White colours that I
> "modded" to the case well before the B&W version came from Cooler Master.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the white interior and the backplate that are seriously black on the B&W version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes! I DO still have a IDE-cable there. (And still have all 10 SATA ports occupied)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just bought a another one. This time 690 II Basic in white allso.
> Planning on doing some major moddig to it to get it geared it up to 22HDD UnRaid-server.


I like how neat you have it looking considering so much hardware.

Plus the White and Black looks very smart, It makes me want to change my current painting plans.









Maybe a White and black case with blue highlights inside, MMMmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seeker fi*
> 
> Hi!
> This is my simple CM-6690 II Advanced setup...
> Nothing special save for the Revodrive X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Black&White colours that I
> "modded" to the case well before the B&W version came from Cooler Master.
> 
> I do like the white interior and the backplate that are seriously black on the B&W version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes! I DO still have a IDE-cable there. (And still have all 10 SATA ports occupied)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just bought a another one. This time 690 II Basic in white allso.
> Planning on doing some major moddig to it to get it geared it up to 22HDD UnRaid-server.


Im new to the forums too *seeker fi*, your 690 looks good man!!! Hey maybe you should be feeding CM ideas for future 690 releases(having predicted the b&w 690 design). Case looks really good considering the plethora of hdd/odd sata/ide cables running through her. Love the mainboard also...I have the non-fatality p67 extreme 6 (great boards). Check out my rig sometime and post more pics, I need to see the backside of that thing!


----------



## aaa12585

Been a while. Impressive work from everyone! Always nice to see what people can do with a case I hope to get.









Does anyone know how I can snatch a KKN5-BW or regular KKN5 in the USA? I've been exhausted these last few months looking for one! Ivy Bridge finally came out and I have yet to see a release of this foine piece of metal.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> Been a while. Impressive work from everyone! Always nice to see what people can do with a case I hope to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how I can snatch a KKN5-BW or regular KKN5 in the USA? I've been exhausted these last few months looking for one! Ivy Bridge finally came out and I have yet to see a release of this foine piece of metal.


The search continues *aaa12585*. Here is a link to a google shopping page I found... It seems like around $85.00 and up is the premium for one of the new usb3 models. Happy hunting!


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> oh wow - dude I used to own a Traxxas - it was the old electric Bandit buggy. That was my first real RC car. I bought a Team Losi XX-CR Kinwald Edition along with about $700 in parts and radio to take it to about 50mph..this was when I was 15 years old over a decade ago. RC cars I am most fluent in for sure. I have all old school stuff like NI-CD batteries and brushed motors and JR XR-2 radios... man those were good times. Expensive times...nowdays its a totally differ hobby.


A bandit was my first rc car as well! Like you though, it was back when I was like 13yrs old. After that I switched into the nitro world and have an HPI Savage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Yea, its changed alot over the years. My current pride and joy is able to beat some of my friends "tuned" honda's in a "light to light" race lulz. BTW its a highly modded XO-1. Will do 100MPH easy(an no, not scale MPH, this thing REALLY dose 100+MPH) but shesh is it stupid hard to drive and handle when its running wide open, I have had some wicked crash's trying to tame this beast lol


100mph is CRAZY!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> i finally got my buggy to outrun my greyhound and then jumped it... while in the air it was awesome.. the landing wasn't quiet as graceful. I broke the battery in half from the impact. that happens when going 45mph and falling 15 feet.


45mph for a bandit is insane. Even modded I was never able to get mine passed like 20, if that.

Heres a link to the album of my pride and joy back in the day. Check it out!
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y132/picco26/rc%20truck/


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> A bandit was my first rc car as well! Like you though, it was back when I was like 13yrs old. After that I switched into the nitro world and have an HPI Savage.
> *100mph is CRAZY!*
> 45mph for a bandit is insane. Even modded I was never able to get mine passed like 20, if that.
> Heres a link to the album of my pride and joy back in the day. Check it out!
> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y132/picco26/rc%20truck/


mine is slightly modded, I'm guessing something like 115-120 is the top speed.. some people mod them a lot further than I have. I could get alot stonger batteries and I'm sure the gearing and suspension in mine could be tweaked further. its just so damn hard to find a place where I can run it lol.

My favorite car so far is a Traxxas Slash, great for bashing the snot out of. My wife love the Bandit


----------



## Constantine85

Mine was actually the Team Losi - XX-CR Kinwald Edition.
Here are the spec (yes they are old - I know







)

Rolling chassis (fully loaded with all graphite parts, MIP CVDs, Lundford turnbuckles, Titanium shocks with 50WT oil)
Trintiy D4 7 turn triple wound motor with custom heatsink and Deans quick connect bars
Trinity 2400Mah (7 cell - I assembled in jig) NI-CD assembled with deans connectors.
JR XR2 AM radio with R125 Receiver
Novak Atom ESC
JR Z250 racing servos

Topped out at 50mph
I will dig for some photos as this was awesome about 12 years ago. I was 15 and had the meanest RC car on the block... I sure miss it - I feel old now that the hobby is sooo different. I have moved on to RC Helicopters and of course PCs!









@mwl5apv - great photos! very cool indeed!


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seeker fi*
> 
> Hi!
> This is my simple CM-6690 II Advanced setup...
> Nothing special save for the Revodrive X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Black&White colours that I
> "modded" to the case well before the B&W version came from Cooler Master.
> 
> I do like the white interior and the backplate that are seriously black on the B&W version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes! I DO still have a IDE-cable there. (And still have all 10 SATA ports occupied)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just bought a another one. This time 690 II Basic in white allso.
> Planning on doing some major moddig to it to get it geared it up to 22HDD UnRaid-server.


Looks a lot like mine







haha Dont you love the color combination? Black mesh --- white trim?
Solid!


----------



## Gripen90

This is my "unmodded" Coolermaster CM690 nVidia Edition case. I think it looks great in itself so I won't change anything


----------



## Vidia-King

Wow! Lots of graphics hardware *Gripen90*, 3 way 580s _nice_. Love the original Nvidia Ed.


----------



## Transmaniacon

I am interested in upgrading to this case from my Antec 300, however I have a few questions. I see that they upgraded to a USB 3.0 version in November, which added things like wire management grommets, and dust filters, however it seems the version for sale on newegg is he older version? Is this just a lack of effort on neweggs part to update the specs and pictures, or do I need to purchase this case elsewhere? Thanks


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> Been a while. Impressive work from everyone! Always nice to see what people can do with a case I hope to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how I can snatch a KKN5-BW or regular KKN5 in the USA? I've been exhausted these last few months looking for one! Ivy Bridge finally came out and I have yet to see a release of this foine piece of metal.


RC-692A-KKN5-BW: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-black-white-edition-usb-3-0-version/

Not what you asked for but will post the link for a NV-692A-KWN5 combo deal: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/nvidia-692a-combo/


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> I am interested in upgrading to this case from my Antec 300, however I have a few questions. I see that they upgraded to a USB 3.0 version in November, which added things like wire management grommets, and dust filters, however it seems the version for sale on newegg is he older version? Is this just a lack of effort on neweggs part to update the specs and pictures, or do I need to purchase this case elsewhere? Thanks


Welcome *Transmaniacon*! I don't think you will be disappointed with your case decision.
*nickt1862* posted some valuable links there to the us cooler master store for the _black and white_ and the _nvidia_ 3.0 versions.








To answer your questions tho, new egg dose not offer the 3.0 edition yet. The one they have available however does come with the grommets according to current reviewers free of charge. Here is a link to the global cmstore, so you can compare versions and see whats best for you. Also a simple google shopping search will get you whatever version of the case you decide on (_just enter the product number, example RC-692A-KKN5_). You could always save a few dollars and get the better/original cm690IIadv. case with 3x 2.0, 1x esata, plus red leds (_instead of blue_) and more simplistic button/port layout (_not as chunky_) by modding the original chassis with 3.0 ports like I did!


Spoiler: 3.0 Mod




_Link to my case gallery_



Just so you know the corsair 800d grommets fit our case with little modification (_performance pc link_) Again welcome and happy 690ing, feel free to ask questions, keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Transmaniacon

Thank you so much *Vidia-King* for the help!

The white and black case is very sharp, and I it's on my short-list, however I was hoping to grab one of the 690 window panels from the CM store which AFAIK are only black. I will be making this purchase in about a month or so, so maybe some other retailers will start stocking the newer USB 3.0 version. I would really prefer the new version over the older ones as dust filters are important to me. Thanks again for the help, I will be sure to post some before/after pictures when I upgrade.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Thank you so much *Vidia-King* for the help!
> The white and black case is very sharp, and I it's on my short-list, however I was hoping to grab one of the 690 window panels from the CM store which AFAIK are only black. I will be making this purchase in about a month or so, so maybe some other retailers will start stocking the newer USB 3.0 version. I would really prefer the new version over the older ones as dust filters are important to me. Thanks again for the help, I will be sure to post some before/after pictures when I upgrade.


No problem, unfortunately the side panel doesn't come in anything but black (_nothing a little paint wont fix tho_) and just for future reference the originals have dust filtration too! Front, top, bottom, & psu...all are removable (_as long as your careful_)


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> No problem, unfortunately the side panel doesn't come in anything but black (_nothing a little paint wont fix tho_) and just for future reference the originals have dust filtration too! Front, top, bottom, & psu...all are removable (_as long as your careful_)


I am fine with black though, it's what I have been looking for. Something thats conservative, has good airflow, cable management, and a painted interior, along with a few other things. A window is icing on the cake, which is why I am glad I can order one! So really the only changes then are USB 3.0 and rubber grommets for the cutouts?


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> I am fine with black though, it's what I have been looking for. Something thats conservative, has good airflow, cable management, and a painted interior, along with a few other things. A window is icing on the cake, which is why I am glad I can order one! So really the only changes then are USB 3.0 and rubber grommets for the cutouts?


Also a bigger cpu hole cutout on motherboard tray and the accessories it comes with...

Original

USB3


----------



## Transmaniacon

Ah that is a nice feature, I have looked at the Fractal Design Arc Midi, and the Corsair 500R, and I keep coming back to this case. Tried and true haha.


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> RC-692A-KKN5-BW: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-black-white-edition-usb-3-0-version/
> 
> Not what you asked for but will post the link for a NV-692A-KWN5 combo deal: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/nvidia-692a-combo/


Purchased the BW model 40 seconds after reading your post and clicking the link. Insta-purchase!







Grazie!

I see Google doesn't fulfill it's purpose anymore (as much as I thought it would...)

Also, interesting little combo deal! Might show that to my little bro. He seemed to had taken a liking the Nvidia model not too long ago.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> RC-692A-KKN5-BW: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-black-white-edition-usb-3-0-version/
> 
> Not what you asked for but will post the link for a NV-692A-KWN5 combo deal: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/nvidia-692a-combo/
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased the BW model 40 seconds after reading your post and clicking the link. Insta-purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> I see Google doesn't fulfill it's purpose anymore (as much as I thought it would...)
> 
> Also, interesting little combo deal! Might show that to my little bro. He seemed to had taken a liking the Nvidia model not too long ago.
Click to expand...

You're quite welcome.









I speculate though as the months go by other places will have that case and maybe for a bit less but time will tell.

Having said this, enjoy your future case in great health.

Also that 690 II USB 3.0 Nvidia edition case is a great deal with those free 2 green fans for $99.99 and free shipping. I'm sure that deal won't be for much longer.


----------



## Duski

was curious if anyone knows where to get a new power button wiring, not sure if mine took a crap somehow but no longer working since i modded, sleeved and did everything to my case, the button does click etc but no response when i use the button i have to hit the power button on the mobo to boot everytime, i did look on the cm website but didnt see anything, any ideas would be wonderful, mods to my pc are in my sig, check em its been a while since ive posted my pictures


----------



## Mattyd893

Just have a look, the wiring is far more simple than you may think!

Firstly, does the power button function without the front fascia connected (yes, the actual button).... YES? >

Make sure the front fascia is correctly connected and that the power switch is seated properly, the fittings that hold the power switch in place aren't the best.

NO?> Check the wiring from the switch to the motherboard. A multimeter with a continuity test would be useful to test from the button to the MOBO connector.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> was curious if anyone knows where to get a new power button wiring, not sure if mine took a crap somehow but no longer working since i modded, sleeved and did everything to my case, the button does click etc but no response when i use the button i have to hit the power button on the mobo to boot everytime, i did look on the cm website but didnt see anything, any ideas would be wonderful, mods to my pc are in my sig, check em its been a while since ive posted my pictures


It looks like your using a q connector right? My advise would be the following...

1. Try connecting straight to motherboard without the q connect.
2. Use a jumper or any two wires (_like small gauge speaker wire_) and test the front panel power connection on the motherboard by "jumping" the two pins together.
3. Take off the top panel and make sure the io board isn't damaged and the wires to/from the power button are connected properly.
4. Check for any grounding issues with your wiring.
5. Test switch wiring with multimeter or voltmeter for a weak 12v signal
6. Undo you sleeving and see if something got crimped, cut or burned.

If all fails and the problem still persists Cooler Master sells new top panels for 15-17 $ depending if its usb3 or original (LINK). By the way the case looks great, color scheme is official and that window is tops. I hope it all works out, let me know what happens.


----------



## Duski

i usually dont have issues when it comes to wiring, i have to double check some things but pretty sure when i had it all torn apart after i rebuilt it when i did the mods i looked into it because it was driving me crazy, i just was thinking of the lazy easy way but also in case of something is wrong i would know where i can purchase some new ones, only time i can really work on my computer is at work and sadly we have corporate in town this week lol so cant really bring it in atm, sadly i work to many hours to have time to do it at home, but do appreciate the ideas and insight


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> It looks like your using a q connector right? My advise would be the following...
> 1. Try connecting straight to motherboard without the q connect.
> 2. Use a jumper or any two wires (_like small gauge speaker wire_) and test the front panel power connection on the motherboard by "jumping" the two pins together.
> 3. Take off the top panel and make sure the io board isn't damaged and the wires to/from the power button are connected properly.
> 4. Check for any grounding issues with your wiring.
> 5. Test switch wiring with multimeter or voltmeter for a weak 12v signal
> 6. Undo you sleeving and see if something got crimped, cut or burned.
> If all fails and the problem still persists Cooler Master sells new top panels for 15-17 $ depending if its usb3 or original (LINK). By the way the case looks great, color scheme is official and that window is tops. I hope it all works out, let me know what happens.


thanks will do that as well, and appreciate the appreciation on my mods







was enjoyable doing them all look forward to more when the time comes, my next big venture will be new video cards, then want to get into a full loop system, do i need it, NO, but its for the hobby i love working on my pc when i have the money








as do we all hence why we are all here


----------



## Mattyd893

Checked out your build log Duski... nice.... definitely one of a kind!


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Checked out your build log Duski... nice.... definitely one of a kind!


thank you sir!


----------



## xiant

I also checked it out Duski, it looks *amazing!*







I might do something like that on my sidepanel, just got some 3 or 4 mm thick plexiglass :3


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiant*
> 
> I also checked it out Duski, it looks *amazing!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might do something like that on my sidepanel, just got some 3 or 4 mm thick plexiglass :3


thanks! i just went with a random design, one i don't think Ive seen at least cannot even think of seeing Ive seen sooooo many but not that i know of lol, just made sure when i did it lines were parallel with each other and actually was a little different my corners weren't originally going to be cut but last min i thought it would look nicer than coming to a point







have fun when you do it, just explore and do what you do !


----------



## Duski

also there are 2 ways i know of for window mod the rivet in which i did, or there is some 2 sided tape that 3M makes that works well, seen it on a few websites, and noticed a lot of modders use it. depending on color scheme etc there is also u-channel you can use to line the cut to give a nice finish look as well i want to say its 1/4 in u channel for cases.
http://www.mnpctech.com/
has both u channel and tape where i originally bought mine though i didn't use them


----------



## Vidia-King

Just go to your local pepboys or autozone (even walmart) and cop some rivets, clear 3m double sided tape and auto door guard u-channel molding for cheap. They also have a lot of other great modding supplies and tools if you use your imagination a little...


----------



## Mattyd893

Finally ordered all my custom loop parts... modding time next week when they all arrive...

Stage 1 -


Stage 2 -


Stage 3 - Get more life out of the 690 Std......

Going to remove the top cover mesh for a top mounted 240 rad + fans, going to remove a section of the top of the case where the existing fan mounts are and replace it with a mounting plate for the rad which should give better airflow.
Blue UV tubing ordered to match the case colours, although now I'm thinking black might have been better!
Rear 120mm rad might get mounted externally although I'm not too keen on having tubes outside at the rear.
I have a XSPC 5.25 bay reservoir and not yet decided where I'm going to put the Laing DDC 1+ pump.
Keeping the GT's simply because I have them!

Any comments, hints, suggestions?
I will of course be posting build pics here as always!

I was considering a new case but I'm very attached to my standard and don't want to change it, although I think this mod will be the last one!

Has anyone cut a bigger hole for the PSU cables on the standard? If yes what did you use?

Going to try something new for cable management/tidy along the side of the mobo mounting plate, but not going to tell you what it is, going to see how it goes first!


----------



## Kitarist

The more i look the pictures of this case the more i like it!!!


----------



## HOTDOGS

Well, this weekend I'm modding the top panel to include black SATA cables instead of the nasty red ones.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Well, this weekend I'm modding the top panel to include black SATA cables instead of the nasty red ones.


How are you doing this (witch method)?


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> How are you doing this (witch method)?


i personally just removed the hot glue with a razor or little screw driver then plugged in my black and ran it, don't think it needs to be glued in, doesn't move on me with no glue there


----------



## RNAGenetics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> No problem, unfortunately the side panel doesn't come in anything but black (_nothing a little paint wont fix tho_) and just for future reference the originals have dust filtration too! Front, top, bottom, & psu...all are removable (_as long as your careful_)


I just received my white and black cm 690. I was extremely surprised when it came with the white matching windowed side panel.


----------



## smex

nice towers guys (;

guess its time to reveal mine..


----------



## Duski

looks good


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNAGenetics*
> 
> I just received my white and black cm 690. I was extremely surprised when it came with the white matching windowed side panel.










Swweeeeeetttttt... Did not know this existed! What model # did you order and from where? I would love to see a pic or two *RNAGenetics*. Im personaly not a fan of the all white but the B+W is sex. Do you plan on modding it (_what mods if any_)? Oh, and welcome both, to you and *smex*.

Clean rig by the way *smex*, nice main board too. Fellow ASRocker here







, Rock ON!


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> I would love to see a pic or two *Duski*. I


of swapping the sata cables? or what?


----------



## Vidia-King

I fixed my post sorry *Duski* I was replying to RNAGenetics, for some reason I just copy and pasted your name, maybe its a sign or something?


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> The more i look the pictures of this case the more i like it!!!


haha wait until you see it in real life. When I was looking at cases way back when I was rocking my thermaltake V3. The pictures I saw of the case piqued my interest. But the newegg pictures drew me away. However, once I came across it at CompUSA, I wasn't going to leave the store without it!

EDIT: I had a question in regard to the LED button on the top of the case. I know that the button triggers the LED's in a fan. However I was hoping to maybe attach the white LED strips I have in my case to it so I can turn them on and off. The LED's are 12V rated strips.

What I did was cut off the little 3-pin connector that was at the end of the wire( so I'm left with a + and - ) I then went ahead and spliced the + and - wires of the LED to their corresponding counterparts but nothing happened. I connected a molex to the 4-pin molex connector that was available but still nothing. Am I missing something here?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> haha wait until you see it in real life. When I was looking at cases way back when I was rocking my thermaltake V3. The pictures I saw of the case piqued my interest. But the newegg pictures drew me away. However, once I came across it at CompUSA, I wasn't going to leave the store without it!
> EDIT: I had a question in regard to the LED button on the top of the case. I know that the button triggers the LED's in a fan. However I was hoping to maybe attach the white LED strips I have in my case to it so I can turn them on and off. The LED's are 12V rated strips.
> What I did was cut off the little 3-pin connector that was at the end of the wire( so I'm left with a + and - ) I then went ahead and spliced the + and - wires of the LED to their corresponding counterparts but nothing happened. I connected a molex to the 4-pin molex connector that was available but still nothing. Am I missing something here?


To use the switch you need to run the positive 12v wire from the molex (yellow) connector to the red wire of the switch.

Then run the black wire from the switch to the positive of the LED strip, probably the red one.

Then connect the black cable of the LED strip to a black cable on the molex.

Then the switch should work, turning the LED strip on and off.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> To use the switch you need to run the positive 12v wire from the molex (yellow) connector to the red wire of the switch.
> Then run the black wire from the switch to the positive of the LED strip, probably the red one.
> Then connect the black cable of the LED strip to a black cable on the molex.
> Then the switch should work, turning the LED strip on and off.


Also can be done with the negative wire, so you don't burn out your switch/leds because resistance will build up form the positive wire behind the switch when the leds are off.


----------



## xiant

Hehe, i know







i havent seen anything like it either...
I usually do that, i dont like to "go with the flow" and often explore new things to do ^_^ i might post something on my progress and so on


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> How are you doing this (witch method)?


Well originally I had planned on dying them, but that was a horrible mess that I will be explaining more in depth along with pictures in my mod log. Then I thought I would replace the cables by swapping them out, but the shipping was too much to justify an order for 2 cables, plus I didn't want to wait. So at this point I'm spray painting them with Krylon Fusion. I'll have more pictures in my log in a few hours.

Here is the log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1255119/build-revamp/10#post_17220900


----------



## kens30

Hi to everyone here are a couple of pics of my modded 690 II. Sorry for low quality pics using my phone,by the way i still have a bit of work to do like cable management and a couple of other things.
Here i removed the original plexi and replaced it with my own,didn't like the side fan mount on it. Hope you like it.


----------



## overpower

hide the white cable and take a pic of the internal


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> To use the switch you need to run the positive 12v wire from the molex (yellow) connector to the red wire of the switch.
> Then run the black wire from the switch to the positive of the LED strip, probably the red one.
> Then connect the black cable of the LED strip to a black cable on the molex.
> Then the switch should work, turning the LED strip on and off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Also can be done with the negative wire, so you don't burn out your switch/leds because resistance will build up form the positive wire behind the switch when the leds are off.


So take the red of the switch to one of the black on the molex(-12v) then the black from switch to the power of the LED strip and the - of the led strip to the other black(-12v) of the molex correct? doesnt -12v - -12v = 0 though?


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> So take the red of the switch to one of the black on the molex(-12v) then the black from switch to the power of the LED strip and the - of the led strip to the other black(-12v) of the molex correct? doesnt -12v - -12v = 0 though?


Her is a pic I made up in paint that should make it easy for ya.


Spoiler: Wiring Diagram







The reason we are "switching" the ground wire instead of the power wire is because the switch itself has no resistors to limit the flow of the power coming in (_two wire non-lighted switches don't need a power source_). In other words the power gets stored up behind the switch (_which can make it quite hot and even melt_), and when the circuit is connected by engaging the switch, the excess stored power discharges (_could shock you_). This can be avoided by adding a resistor to the line before the switch coming from the 12v power source but that's extra work you don't have to worry about in this scenario.

It might seem strange that were connecting the red wire from the switch, to the black wire from the molex plug right? Don't worry its just the wire casing, the color means absolutely nothing trust me. Make sure when your done that you have no loose ends or wire exposed and all of your "spliced" connections are taped, sleeved or shrinked. This will work if done correctly. Hope I helped some *mwl5apv*.


----------



## ginger_nuts

The only time the switch would ever melt is when your drawing more current (Amps) then it is rated for.

In the off position the switch will never (unless a fault is present) gain temperature.

We are only switching 12v (DC I believe) which is in no way dangerous, hell even 24v is harmless.

Putting a resistor in series will result in a voltage drop. Which in return increases your current (Amps).

Dropping your voltage as well, will probably mean that the LED's will not work, if they are rated for a 12v supply.

The method of switching the positive is a universal accepted way of switching a powered circuit.

Other wise your house circuit breakers would be switching the negatives not the positives.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Her is a pic I made up in paint that should make it easy for ya.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wiring Diagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason we are "switching" the ground wire instead of the power wire is because the switch itself has no resistors to limit the flow of the power coming in (_two wire non-lighted switches don't need a power source_). In other words the power gets stored up behind the switch (_which can make it quite hot and even melt_), and when the circuit is connected by engaging the switch, the excess stored power discharges (_could shock you_). This can be avoided by adding a resistor to the line before the switch coming from the 12v power source but that's extra work you don't have to worry about in this scenario.
> It might seem strange that were connecting the red wire from the switch, to the black wire from the molex plug right? Don't worry its just the wire casing, the color means absolutely nothing trust me. Make sure when your done that you have no loose ends or wire exposed and all of your "spliced" connections are taped, sleeved or shrinked. This will work if done correctly. Hope I helped some *mwl5apv*.


ok so according to the picture, + from LED to +12 from molex................ - from LED to - from switch................ + from switch to -12 molex. Ok, that makes more sense. Ill give it a go sometime in the next few days when I have a few spare moments and report back.


----------



## barkinos98

i have a question, what size leds does the sickleflows have? i know this is off topic a lil' but im planning to change the leds of DVD and the chassis leds and would like to swap the green ones to white and more brighter ones. also, is anyone using an ex240 mounted at TOP? i also am planning on buying one since im painting the hdd caddies and apparently the rx240 doesnt fit up. also to users, should i go with sickleflows or gentle typhoons?i know they are ugly as fook but the sickleflow has more airflow (57.7CFM vs 70CFM) so with the price included the sickleflow it is a better choice but for water cooling im not sure.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i have a question, what size leds does the sickleflows have? i know this is off topic a lil' but im planning to change the leds of DVD and the chassis leds and would like to swap the green ones to white and more brighter ones. also, is anyone using an ex240 mounted at TOP? i also am planning on buying one since im painting the hdd caddies and apparently the rx240 doesnt fit up. also to users, should i go with sickleflows or gentle typhoons?i know they are ugly as fook but the sickleflow has more airflow (57.7CFM vs 70CFM) so with the price included the sickleflow it is a better choice but for water cooling im not sure.


Can't help about the LED's but:

The EX240 rad will fit up top, with the fans between the case and plastic cover.

The RX240 will fit down the bottom, only fits up top with some major modding.

If you are using XSPC rad's go the Typhoons, XSPC rad's do not need masses of air flow.

They have a very low FPI count. Fans with 1,000 rpm or lower is what they are designed for.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Can't help about the LED's but:
> The EX240 rad will fit up top, with the fans between the case and plastic cover.
> The RX240 will fit down the bottom, only fits up top with some major modding.
> If you are using XSPC rad's go the Typhoons, XSPC rad's do not need masses of air flow.
> They have a very low FPI count. Fans with 1,000 rpm or lower is what they are designed for.


cool. i already read about that so i was already going for an EX240. just wanted to confirm. also thanks on the advice for fans def. buying the EX240,Apogee White and some black comp. fittings







will post pics when i install it

Edit: Im buying both, using sickleflows for the front fans (will try to mod 2 to the lower panel) and the rest will be GT's. Also, for the exhaust fan is the NZXT 120MM fans okay? i want a fan with white blades and for the price/cfm/performance this looks fine. but im still open to other ideas as i didnt order it yet.


----------



## SoliDD

Anyone here feel like making me a side panel window for my CM 690? Not for free or course, I have moneys


----------



## Vidia-King

I like moneys!







What are you looking for? Got any sketches or mock ups you would like to share? In all honesty tho, if it's not to complected and if you posses basic craftsmanship knowledge/skills, I would really recommend doing it yourself. You will save $$$ that way. This job can be done for about $25 if you do it yourself, probably around $50-60+ if you are outsourcing (_shipping, labor, supplies, ect_)... Thats my







.


----------



## Constantine85

I thought about doing a PSU cover mod but its slowly falling behind as I am still looking for a good metal works shop nearby. Instead to get ride of the ugly brown on the Thermaltake PSUs - I wrapped it in white 3M vinyl. I also bought some sleeved cathode cable extenders to hide more of the wires.Thought I would show a little OCN love though


----------



## Constantine85

sound activated cathodes are awesome - who here likes dubstep???? Not going to lie a little Deadmau5 playing make the cathodes go nuts..looks like lightning when everything is off in my room.


----------



## Vidia-King

Nice! Hey Constantine85 check this torrent link out if you like the dub... Its got me vibin for now







You ever hear of Billy Van? Any good easy listening recommendations?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Nice! Hey Constantine85 check this torrent link out if you like the dub... Its got me vibin for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever hear of Billy Van? Any good easy listening recommendations?


thank you! and thanks for the link - I mainly just stream it or Grooveshark it. Pandora is good too.

I like:
Feed Me
Deadmau5
Porter Robinson
The Glitch Mob
Skrillex
DJ Example
UKF (conglomerate of Dubstep with a lot of the artists I have listed)
Bassnectar
Daft Punk (older)
Geisha (Cyberoptix)
Mord Fustang
Sub Focus

Thats just to name a few...


----------



## Rosencrantz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phcampelo*


Usually I don't like mods with so many lights on them, but this one is simply awesome!


----------



## Duski

getting my new video cards in tomorrow







cant wait !
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127578 (2)560GTX-TI HAWK


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosencrantz*
> 
> Usually I don't like mods with so many lights on them, but this one is simply awesome!


i love this rig, such an amazing job overall


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> thank you! and thanks for the link - I mainly just stream it or Grooveshark it. Pandora is good too.
> I like:
> Feed Me
> Deadmau5
> Porter Robinson
> The Glitch Mob
> Skrillex
> DJ Example
> UKF (conglomerate of Dubstep with a lot of the artists I have listed)
> Bassnectar
> Daft Punk (older)
> Geisha (Cyberoptix)
> Mord Fustang
> Sub Focus
> Thats just to name a few...


At risk of going too much off topic.... That is a great list! You should also check out Mt Eden if you haven't already, they have some great Dubstep beats but with semi chilled out feel.... great for when you don't want to smash your ear drums but still want some beats.. youtube link & Official link

EDIT: In fact, couldn't help myself:


----------



## johnko1

Guys where can I find some rubber grommets for the original cm 690 II advanced (small cpu cutout)?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Guys where can I find some rubber grommets for the original cm 690 II advanced (small cpu cutout)?


Corsair sells a grommet pack that is pretty popular among CM 690 owners.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosencrantz*
> 
> Usually I don't like mods with so many lights on them, but this one is simply awesome!


I love this rig.. we pretty much have the same effects..mine are all blue and white. I will be getting that liquid cooler soon though.
Great job man - matches well with the ROG Mobo.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> getting my new video cards in tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait !
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127578 (2)560GTX-TI HAWK


Dont you just love getting packages in the mail with things like that in them. When my 480 showed up it was awesome - esp since I just sold the 550ti I had and I nearly paid for the GTX480!
Twin turbo FTW!


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> you would not be going on topic for this mini discussion was based upon how sound activated cathodes <3 Dubstep.
> On the flipside, I am glad they can be turned off during FPS battles!


----------



## Constantine85

Question to all, is it worth getting the USB 3.0 top for this case? Part of me says yes since its under $20 from Coolermaster...but part of me says no in that I will need to respray it to match the rest of the case and its only going from USB 2.0 to 3.0 and taking away the E-SATA.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Question to all, is it worth getting the USB 3.0 top for this case? Part of me says yes since its under $20 from Coolermaster...but part of me says no in that I will need to respray it to match the rest of the case and its only going from USB 2.0 to 3.0 and taking away the E-SATA.


The more immediate question would be if you'll use USB 3.0 at all.

To respray it is a question if it'll really come out well enough paint shade wise to match the rest of your case.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Question to all, is it worth getting the USB 3.0 top for this case? Part of me says yes since its under $20 from Coolermaster...but part of me says no in that I will need to respray it to match the rest of the case and its only going from USB 2.0 to 3.0 and taking away the E-SATA.


If you want to save a little cash I would recommend doing this...


Spoiler: 3.0 Bay






Or because we all love to get our hands dirty...


Spoiler: 3.0 Mod






Obviously both pics are of my rig. Having it both ways I am glad its the way it is now (_last pic_), because it frees up my bottom 5.25 for intake.

Matching paint is a hassle. Nobody likes doing it, I say skip the headache and buy *this* little item on ebay. If you don't like that one countless of others to choose from. Then decide whether to use it like it was meant to be used or to break out the tools and go to work.









By the way the *Constantine85* & *Mattyd893*, if found some dope beats form the lists you provided, thanks!


----------



## destinyair

From Thailand


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Question to all, is it worth getting the USB 3.0 top for this case? Part of me says yes since its under $20 from Coolermaster...but part of me says no in that I will need to respray it to match the rest of the case and its only going from USB 2.0 to 3.0 and taking away the E-SATA.


You can easily add some usb 3.0 ports to a 5.25 bay or with some moding under the front fan,as a user said above.The only reason I would change the top for the usb 3.0 version is because I don't use esata and 4 usb ports are great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Corsair sells a grommet pack that is pretty popular among CM 690 owners.


I already have corsair grommets (asked corsair and they sent them for free).I just don't know if they'll fit,case will come until Friday.All I need is to find a lian li psu extension bracket so that I can fit a 2nd rad to the bottom (hx850 is 180mm )


----------



## Duski

just added
(2)560GTX-TI HAWK
looking sexy


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> 
> just added
> (2)560GTX-TI HAWK
> looking sexy


Very nice! I like all the white. Why not mount front hdd fan higher? I feel like its not doing all that it can where it is.


----------



## ryan w

I run mine like that to, the thinking was pulling fresh air in and pushing towards the gpus without going past the harddrives which in theory would warm the air up


----------



## Duski

i wasn't sure if it would make a difference also thought even though it wouldn't be a heck of a lot of difference but figured the hdd and the ssd would block some of the airflow into the case, i can give it a shot if people think it would change. I just added the white fan to the h60 wc tonight too, didn't think about it until i was putting in the gfx cards, figured a push pull would be more ideal, actually at idle it went from 42c to 37c just from that, pretty stoked.
just looked up the size for the bolts/screws or whatever and 6-32 x 1 1/4 in case anyone else has a hydro series and want to do it, found them at home depot for like $2 or less sadly the ones from there are silver, so put the silver in the back and used the black in the fans to keep the color scheme inside.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> i wasn't sure if it would make a difference also thought even though it wouldn't be a heck of a lot of difference but figured the hdd and the ssd would block some of the airflow into the case, i can give it a shot if people think it would change. I just added the white fan to the h60 wc tonight too, didn't think about it until i was putting in the gfx cards, figured a push pull would be more ideal, actually at idle it went from 42c to 37c just from that, pretty stoked.
> just looked up the size for the bolts/screws or whatever and 6-32 x 1 1/4 in case anyone else has a hydro series and want to do it, found them at home depot for like $2 or less sadly the ones from there are silver, so put the silver in the back and used the black in the fans to keep the color scheme inside.


you be correct... leave as is!


----------



## johnko1

I finally purchased my 690 II,will post pics later,when I'll finish cable managment...


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I finally purchased my 690 II,will post pics later,when I'll finish cable managment...


Congrats







and looking forward to seeing!


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I finally purchased my 690 II,will post pics later,when I'll finish cable managment...


Me too! Is it everything you thought it wold be?
_*Post pics!
Post pics!
Post pics!*_


----------



## QuidZz

Hi all, this is my first post here







This is my brand new .Coolermaster CM 692 Standard "Fatal1ty edition"



























Hope you guys like it


----------



## Vidia-King

Welcome, *QuidZz*! So far so good, I'm a fellow ASRocker too (I got p67 eXtreme 6b3)! Sweet graphics, what a 670/80? I like the ssd mount and the front badge, nice touch. Maybe throw in a few more fans and add some red paint accents like on the video card and your toolless hardware, ect... Nice job thou, how many build hours did it take?


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuidZz*
> 
> Hi all, this is my first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my brand new .Coolermaster CM 692 Standard "Fatal1ty edition"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it


looking good







just an opinion from me not a bad one, i think personally having the optical drive bay locks still in place even if nothing is being locked in looks a bit sweeter, but honestly we all roll with our computers how we enjoy them







so don't have to change, just think it has better appearance to it since you don't have the bracket holes etc. overall nice looking rig







i also wanted to go with some cathodes like that but went with straight rod instead, when i go with full loop WC system and change colors i plan on doing something similar if they have them in the colors i want!


----------



## QuidZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, *QuidZz*! So far so good, I'm a fellow ASRocker too (I got p67 eXtreme 6b3)! Sweet graphics, what a 670/80? I like the ssd mount and the front badge, nice touch. Maybe throw in a few more fans and add some red paint accents like on the video card and your toolless hardware, ect... Nice job thou, how many build hours did it take?


Thank you. This is MSI GTX 680







Build hours? Hm...I think 4 hours








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just an opinion from me not a bad one, i think personally having the optical drive bad locks still in place even if nothing is being locked in looks a bit sweeter, but honestly we all roll with our computers how we enjoy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so don't have to change, just think it gets better appearance to it since you don't have the bracket holes etc. overall nice looking rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also wanted to go with some cathodes like that but went with straight rod instead, when i go with full loop WC system and change colors i plan on doing something similar if they have them in the colors i want!


----------



## johnko1

Ok here are some pictures.Sorry for bad quality.Case is good and I'm getting used to it.My previous case was haf932 so this looks so small!!Cpu will be watecooled soon









Also in the next few days I will:
Cut a larger cpu mounting hole
Cut side panel and install an acrylic window
sleeve some psu cables (waiting for clean-cut sleeving)
Install more fans (maybe with blue leds)

Maybe I'll cut the plastic thing in front of the fan








SSD mounted on hdd dock because the 2 hdd bays were full,finally installed it on the 5.25 bay








New hardware for a new case!
















Finally,take a look on the inside.I believe the result is quite good.When sleeving will arrive,it will be much better

















Hope you like it

PS:I didn't take pictures behind the mobo tray because it's a mess,but I'm happy everything fitted


----------



## Vidia-King

Roomy







, lots of great plans for the future...can't wait to see what you do with her.


----------



## Vidia-King

Hey guys to anyone interested I just had to post this!!!

Now only $69.99 on *Central Computers*, it's the original adv. version "RC-692-KKN2" but its tried and true...that's all that counts (_I payed $99.99 for mine back in the day_)


----------



## kens30

Just finished cable management!!!! Unfortunately i only have a bad quality phone to take pics sorryy



Hope you like it. Oops missed one fan wire at bottom!!!


----------



## johnko1

Very good and clean build.H100 is mounted outside (between case and plastic frame)?


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Very good and clean build.H100 is mounted outside (between case and plastic frame)?


Thanks and yes the H100 is mounted outside with a bit of modding..
By the way i just looked at your modded cm690 awesome work love it well done!!!!!!!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Hi to everyone here are a couple of pics of my modded 690 II. Sorry for low quality pics using my phone,by the way i still have a bit of work to do like cable management and a couple of other things.
> Here i removed the original plexi and replaced it with my own,didn't like the side fan mount on it. Hope you like it.


can i has the model of the front and the back fan? i think the exhaust is the NZXT 120mm but i need the model of the front also


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Just finished cable management!!!! Unfortunately i only have a bad quality phone to take pics sorryy
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it. Oops missed one fan wire at bottom!!!


is that the NZXT 120mm at the exhaust? im guessing these are good fans since it is very common on this forum for sure also for my fan setup, im planning on a F12 for exhaust, the 140MM NZXT for top (will buy 2) 2 F12PWM for my 212Evo. i want to get out of this as cheap as possible so i chose these fans. also for the front fan, which white led'ed fan should i go with? i think max. is 140MM but is that true?


----------



## kens30

Yep the back fan is a NZXT 120mm and the front fan is actually a xigmatek orange fan with white led,since i had no white led fans i removed the orange fan from the frame and replaced it with a clear fan and yes maximum size fan for the front is 140mm. I am still experimenting with fan configurations and color schemes still have a bit of work to do..


----------



## johnko1

Good news. clean cut sleeving just dispatched! ordered some 1/8 and 1/4 sleeving,as well as heatshrink.But first I'll try to sleeve some extenions I have because I don't want to void psu warranty (or will sleeve ony the visible cables )


----------



## Mattyd893

Hi all.... was in a computer shop in Germany at the weekend... came across an original CM690 that was being sold new... they had a few of them and were still asking 80Euros. Naturally I left slightly bemused!


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Hi all.... was in a computer shop in Germany at the weekend... came across an original CM690 that was being sold new... they had a few of them and were still asking 80Euros. Naturally I left slightly bemused!


80 euros = 102.16 dollars = rip, considering the age of the classic model. How about $53.75 on http://www.aztekcomputers.com, that's only 42.09 in euros. Wow you would have paid double what its worth... Good thing you walked out without a purchase!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> 80 euros = 102.16 dollars = rip, considering the age of the classic model. How about $53.75 on http://www.aztekcomputers.com, that's only 42.09 in euros. Wow you would have paid double what its worth... Good thing you walked out without a purchase!


I know, shocking hey! The case were in the second row... my missus was quite happy cos after seeing them I said "right, we're leaving"


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Yep the back fan is a NZXT 120mm and the front fan is actually a xigmatek orange fan with white led,since i had no white led fans i removed the orange fan from the frame and replaced it with a clear fan and yes maximum size fan for the front is 140mm. I am still experimenting with fan configurations and color schemes still have a bit of work to do..


thanks for the reply:thumb: im ordering

1xNZXT 120MM for Exhaust
2x NZXT 140MM for Top
2x Arctic Cooler F12 PWM for my 212Evo

and for the front fan, im planning on the Aerocool Shark White Edition 120mm x 25mm High Air Pressure Fan w/ White LEDs since they look nice and the specs are good. I think this is the cheapest combo i can get for my color scheme.


----------



## Vidia-King

Don't know if anyone's interested but I found this on http://www.performance-pcs.com


Spoiler: LoOoK



]


It's the adv. version with a custom bolt on side panel pre installed, many options to customize, and other add-ons available too. Starts at $169.95!


----------



## Ball Dropper

CM 690 III confirmation. Edited so-as to be grabbed by Google.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Don't know if anyone's interested but I found this on http://www.performance-pcs.com
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LoOoK
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> It's the adv. version with a custom bolt on side panel pre installed, many options to customize, and other add-ons available too. Starts at $169.95!


Twice the price for just a side window.... silly high price is silly high. They are WAY to proud of that side window.


----------



## Constantine85

waaay over priced for that side window. Its also outside the case panel...not the cleanest look imo. I ordered mine on TD for an extra Jackson with my case..and modded it to not have the fan option for another $15.


----------



## Duski

yeah not overly impressed with the price specially with the window mod on the outside, would think for that kind of price they would of made it look nice, just my opnion


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Twice the price for just a side window.... silly high price is silly high. They are WAY to proud of that side window.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> waaay over priced for that side window. Its also outside the case panel...not the cleanest look imo. I ordered mine on TD for an extra Jackson with my case..and modded it to not have the fan option for another $15.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> yeah not overly impressed with the price specially with the window mod on the outside, would think for that kind of price they would of made it look nice, just my opnion


Your not just paying for a side window tho... Its the epic customer service and custom tweaking performance-pcs is know for that you will be purchasing. I bought a _Thermaltake eSports Armor A30_ from them about a year ago for a client and they totally customized the entire thing for me. Carbon fiber inlays, sound dampening, CCFLs, ODD & switch panel pre installed, cable sleeving, and tinted side panel windows for $150 extra.









I think this type of window is the best for modders. Its easily removable and easy to clean. In track windows are a pain, they are almost impossible to remove w/o buying new u molding or dinging up the nice plexiglass, and why wouldn't you want the option of a quick uninstall? Those of us who are constantly in our cases no the benefit of quick release, its invaluable 99% of the time.

They funny thing is they don't even offer half that stuff, all I had to was ask and they said _NO PROBLEM[/I!] Great communication, unparalleled customer assistance, and custom tailored upgrades upon request. They got my business. I'm sure if your one of those people who want to_ do it all yourself then its not for you. When it comes to my own rigs that's how I am too. But for clients and the non-DIY buyers, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Your not just paying for a side window tho... Its the epic customer service and custom tweaking performance-pcs is know for that you will be purchasing. I bought a _Thermaltake eSports Armor A30_ from them about a year ago for a client and they totally customized the entire thing for me. Carbon fiber inlays, sound dampening, CCFLs, ODD & switch panel pre installed, cable sleeving, and tinted side panel windows for $150 extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this type of window is the best for modders. Its easily removable and easy to clean. In track windows are a pain, they are almost impossible to remove w/o buying new u molding or dinging up the nice plexiglass, and why wouldn't you want the option of a quick uninstall? Those of us who are constantly in our cases no the benefit of quick release, its invaluable 99% of the time.
> They funny thing is they don't even offer half that stuff, all I had to was ask and they said _NO PROBLEM[/I!] Great communication, unparalleled customer assistance, and custom tailored upgrades upon request. They got my business. I'm sure if your one of those people who want to_ do it all yourself then its not for you. When it comes to my own rigs that's how I am too. But for clients and the non-DIY buyers, it's a no brainer.


it that perspective it makes alot of sense, specially for the non-diy customer, from the sounds it seems like they produce a nice product and yes communication and them going the extra mile certainly makes a huge difference, even when talking price, if i was to build one for someone else and to save me time i would look into this for the reasons you state. i just do everything on a personal level and do my own thing, i help people all the time and have built many for people just dont do so as a profession sadly lol


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> it that perspective it makes alot of sense, specially for the non-diy customer, from the sounds it seems like they produce a nice product and yes communication and them going the extra mile certainly makes a huge difference, even when talking price, if i was to build one for someone else and to save me time i would look into this for the reasons you state. i just do everything on a personal level and do my own thing, i help people all the time and have built many for people just dont do so as a profession sadly lol


My problem with his explanation is that they where charging almost twice the price for JUST that goofy looking window. Looked unprofessional IMO. Many of us CM690II owner's have done way better for a fraction of the price(like really 15-20 bucks in materials). Then on top of that if you want the carbon fiber inlay's, Add on more money, You want sound deadening? MO MONEY! Their price's are a little out of line. For their asking price, I want more than a hand full of drill hole's, cheap hardware, and a bland unfinished looking window.


----------



## 180f17

just update the rig..

what do you think ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## silveralf

Nice looking case you got there. I love the blue color.
I wonder what kind of paint should I use to paint mine..?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180f17*
> 
> just update the rig..
> what do you think ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that's a pretty side window. Great case all around. Very well done.


----------



## 180f17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*
> 
> Nice looking case you got there. I love the blue color.
> I wonder what kind of paint should I use to paint mine..?


I just used Spray can to paint my case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Now that's a pretty side window. Great case all around. Very well done.


thanks, but I got problem to hide the cable arround dvd rom, any idea ? the cable is really short..


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180f17*
> 
> just update the rig..
> what do you think ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome indeed!
How did you do the PSU cover? I have a similar idea for mine using that design.


----------



## 180f17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Looks awesome indeed!
> How did you do the PSU cover? I have a similar idea for mine using that design.


I asked my friend to help make it. He is a specialist in pc modding..








he offers service for making side panel, psu cover, mother board cover, ram cooler, ext


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180f17*
> 
> I just used Spray can to paint my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, but I got problem to hide the cable arround dvd rom, any idea ? the cable is really short..


which wire in piticular? there are a few "stary" one's I see.. But I can be anal retentive about that kind of thing


----------



## 180f17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> which wire in piticular? there are a few "stary" one's I see.. But I can be anal retentive about that kind of thing


the molex connector does, I dont like to see it over there
I have plan to hide it, but how ?
the cable is to short..


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180f17*
> 
> I just used Spray can to paint my case


That was my thought too.. I simply don't have a pulverizer and an air compressor. Now all that's left is to chose the color..


----------



## johnko1

Has anyone modded the original cm 690 II side panel (2 fan mounts) to install an acrylic window on the inside?These metal triangle bars are confusing me...


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Has anyone modded the original cm 690 II side panel (2 fan mounts) to install an acrylic window on the inside?These metal triangle bars are confusing me...


A lot of 690 guys have done some sort of variation this mod... My suggestion would be to grab a ruler, use chalk to draw your lines, or scratch your layout onto the back side of the panel. Then equip your rotary tool or small grinder with a flap disk or bit, cut out the honeycombs almost to the edge of where they stop. After that use a med grit metal sanding disk or rotary sanding bit, to make the edges flush to where the honeycombs stop. Finalize with a fine grit peace of sandpaper by gently rubbing the edges of the work area. And their you have it! Ready to put in the window now with some u-molding or rivets, even 3m tape works good.


Spoiler: Examples of others who did this in this thread...









If you want to be able to see your components, why not mix it up a bit and be a little different. Do something cool like cut out the spot for your case window and put modders mesh in instead.


Spoiler: Like this...







Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> A lot of 690 guys have done some sort of variation this mod... My suggestion would be to grab a ruler, use chalk to draw your lines, or scratch your layout onto the back side of the panel. Then equip your rotary tool or small grinder with a flap disk or bit, cut out the honeycombs almost to the edge of where they stop. After that use a med grit metal sanding disk or rotary sanding bit, to make the edges flush to where the honeycombs stop. Finalize with a fine grit peace of sandpaper by gently rubbing the edges of the work area. And their you have it! Ready to put in the window now with some u-molding or rivets, even 3m tape works good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Examples of others who did this in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be able to see your components, why not mix it up a bit and be a little different. Do something cool like cut out the spot for your case window and put modders mesh in instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this was helpful.


Now this is very nice info, +rep. Been looking to mod my case side panel for a while, but lack of know-how and money has stopped me









Also, i now feel worthy enough to be part of this club









I just finished watercooling my 690 II Advanced. When i bought it (november last year) i had bought it specifically because it can mount 480mm worth of rads inside. Now, i've finished that goal.

Here is how it looks with the "original" hardware. i3-550, GTS 450 in SLI, 8 GB PNY RAM, Samsung F3 1 TB and F4 2 TB, Antec TPN Blue 750w.



This is how it looks now. I've changed my F3 for a Crucial M4 128 GB, swapped the 450's for 470's, changed RAM to Samsung 8 GB, and everything is WC'd. God, the old pic makes the case look so empty, and the mATX mobo looks tiny as hell...


----------



## Vidia-King

It's really not that difficult. And as far as $$$ goes, you could get all the materials for around 20-30 dollars if your a smart shopper. If you need any further assistance or anything else for that matter, send me a pm. Glad I could help!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> It's really not that difficult. And as far as $$$ goes, you could get all the materials for around 20-30 dollars if your a smart shopper. If you need any further assistance or anything else for that matter, send me a pm. Glad I could help!


Ah, the benefits of living in USA... That is actually my problem, i don't, so prices aren't like what you get there









But well, after watercooling, i got to look for that. After all, that'd be my next "upgrade".


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> A lot of 690 guys have done some sort of variation this mod... My suggestion would be to grab a ruler, use chalk to draw your lines, or scratch your layout onto the back side of the panel. Then equip your rotary tool or small grinder with a flap disk or bit, cut out the honeycombs almost to the edge of where they stop. After that use a med grit metal sanding disk or rotary sanding bit, to make the edges flush to where the honeycombs stop. Finalize with a fine grit peace of sandpaper by gently rubbing the edges of the work area. And their you have it! Ready to put in the window now with some u-molding or rivets, even 3m tape works good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Examples of others who did this in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be able to see your components, why not mix it up a bit and be a little different. Do something cool like cut out the spot for your case window and put modders mesh in instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this was helpful.


Thanks for the info +rep.I know how to cut a sidepanel and install a window,I did it to my haf 932 years ago,but I had to cut some metal from the back of the case...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Anyway I decided to use screws only to left+right side of the acrylic panel unless I cut the triangle bars as a said before...

Thanks again


----------



## Vidia-King

House cleaning (much needed) ..._danger pics high res_...


Spoiler: Before












Spoiler: After












Spoiler: :)




My kitty boo just couldn't wait to get his paws dirty & help out his old man


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> House cleaning (much needed) ..._danger pics high res_...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kitty boo just couldn't wait to get his paws dirty & help out his old man


Don't you mean he's half the reason your case was like that?


----------



## lionsroar

Finally got my case back together heres a few pics(sorry for the poor quallity)

I put a 140mm fan in front and cut out the sides of the HDD racks to allow air to flow freely also raised the two 140mm at the top to sit just below the top mesh,made a PSU and cable cover and a cover to hide the gap between the to HDD's I have mounted at the very top and bottom of the HDD rack

I have put the Esata USB and audio ports back since this photo was taken.


The spot below the 4 in 3 unit is actually a drawer i made from a old CD/DVD and then modified and attached the mesh drive bay cover to it.
Its not sitting perfectly flush at the moment when the drawer is in the closed position so it needs some minor tweeking
Again I apologize for the really horrible photos,guess the lighting wasnt right.


----------



## Vidia-King

*Starbomba* other half...









*lionsroar*,







nice. Got any current pics?
Everything seems to be coming together nicely tho, good job.


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lionsroar*
> 
> Finally got my case back together heres a few pics(sorry for the poor quallity)
> The spot below the 4 in 3 unit is actually a drawer i made from a old CD/DVD and then modified and attached the mesh drive bay cover to it.
> Its not sitting perfectly flush at the moment when the drawer is in the closed position so it needs some minor tweeking
> Again I apologize for the really horrible photos,guess the lighting wasnt right.


looking good like the mods over the psu and the hdd bays makes it looks really clean covered up like that good job


----------



## cole2109

Hey guys
My updated CM. The project is at 80%

Hardware...



During the assembly...
Pictures from different angles















Screws will be black











More pictures soon


----------



## Vidia-King

*cole2109*






















_Official! Nice Hardware & Very Clean!_


----------



## kens30

Very nice *lionsroar* love the psu cover ,trying to make one myself was thinking a combination of plexi and steel any tips of how to make one??and *cole2109* looking great so far love the 2 GTX 680's looking forward to some more pics...


----------



## lionsroar

The only tip I can give is to make one out of cardboard first that way you can check for fitting and you will be able to transfer the measurements easier as you will have the basic outline.
Fitting of a full size cover like the one I made isnt easy either,I have to place the PSU and route the cables first then add the cover.
All other components had to be fitted after as the cover can not be placed into position due to its size and the lack of space to maneuver with other components in place.Of course this also means that if I have to remove it for any reason then I have to remove the motherboard and graphics cards first.
This shouldnt be an issue thou since you have the 690 II,there seems to be alot of wiggle room for a full size PSU cover


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lionsroar*
> 
> The only tip I can give is to make one out of cardboard first that way you can check for fitting and you will be able to transfer the measurements easier as you will have the basic outline.
> Fitting of a full size cover like the one I made isnt easy either,I have to place the PSU and route the cables first then add the cover.
> All other components had to be fitted after as the cover can not be placed into position due to its size and the lack of space to maneuver with other components in place.Of course this also means that if I have to remove it for any reason then I have to remove the motherboard and graphics cards first.
> This shouldnt be an issue thou since you have the 690 II,there seems to be alot of wiggle room for a full size PSU cover


Thanks for the tip of using a cardboard to take the measurements and outline first.I am going to try to think of a way to make it removable without the need to remove other components.


----------



## athlon 64

"COLE" that is beautifull!! I hope you got a nice modded sidepannel to admire that 24/7


----------



## kens30

Small update finished my custom plexi side panel still need to work on the top and front though...

and


----------



## DarkSide101

Ey guys i`m new to this thread!............







iv`e been the proud owner of a CM 690 ii Advanced for quite some time..
.....will only be able to post pictures on Friday as that is when i`m returning home


----------



## DarkSide101

Awesome build.....Powerfull and Clean!


----------



## DarkSide101

The full clear side panel looks great:thumbsups


----------



## DarkSide101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> looking good like the mods over the psu and the hdd bays makes it looks really clean covered up like that good job


Great Jobs....Very clean.....Very powerfull


----------



## Vidia-King

Quad Post...reminds me of












edit ~ anyone???


----------



## Roboionator

niceee cole2109


----------



## SilemtJoe

May I Join ?
I bought the case about 2 Years agon and now i modded it to fit my needs and built a new rig wich is mainly for video editing and should be as siltent as possible.















Work still in progess ...
And i'm waiting the HDD prices to drop.

Hopefully my englich in not to bad...

Cheers Joe


----------



## cgull

welcome to ocn









very nice , l like blue

what fans are those?


----------



## Vidia-King

Love it *SilemtJoe*. Truly original, great color scheme, simple but effective styling. Extremely clean look, I really like the branding cascading down the drive bays. Questionable choice in hardware brands imo but that's my only beef. Nice job, you can tell a lot of man hours were spent, some blood, sweat and tears too.










...oh and welcome to OCN!!!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Love it *SilemtJoe*. Truly original, great color scheme, simple but effective styling. Extremely clean look, I really like the branding cascading down the drive bays. *Questionable choice in hardware brands imo* but that's my only beef. Nice job, you can tell a lot of man hours were spent, some blood, sweat and tears too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh and welcome to OCN!!!


color me confused.

Asus, GB, Corsair, AMD? Other than GB's BIOS and ASUS RMA policy (though I've never had to RMA anything ASUS) I can't figure out what's 'wrong.'

That video card is MASSIVE. Does a 6770 really need that much thermal support?

Oh wait, he said "as silent as possible" and got an H100. I see the problem, having toyed with one and having listened to its twin turbochargers spool up.


----------



## SilemtJoe

Thanks for the comments

@ cgull - those are Prolimatech blue vortex 140 mm Fans.

@ Vidia-King - No Comment cause this is a Case Thread.

@ MKHunt - The GFX Card is passivly cooled therefor the big Cooler - gets supportet by the two Scyhte HDD-Coolers underneath it if nesessary or the fan in the Side Panel, but as it gets warmer outside, i will test the rig wit two completly closed Sidepanels and if it works out the windowed one will go in my other CM 690 wich will be set up as a Home Server in the not so near Future.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> color me confused.
> Asus, GB, Corsair, AMD? Other than GB's BIOS and ASUS RMA policy (though I've never had to RMA anything ASUS) I can't figure out what's 'wrong.'
> That video card is MASSIVE. Does a 6770 really need that much thermal support?
> Oh wait, he said "as silent as possible" and got an H100. I see the problem, having toyed with one and having listened to its twin turbochargers spool up.


I think it may be the sleep deprivation taking over at this point but were you agreeing or disagreeing with me?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilemtJoe*
> 
> Thanks for the comments
> @ cgull - those are Prolimatech blue vortex 140 mm Fans.
> @ Vidia-King - No Comment cause this is a Case Thread.
> @ MKHunt - The GFX Card is passivly cooled therefor the big Cooler - gets supportet by the two Scyhte HDD-Coolers underneath it if nesessary or the fan in the Side Panel, but as it gets warmer outside, i will test the rig wit two completly closed Sidepanels and if it works out the windowed one will go in my other CM 690 wich will be set up as a Home Server in the not so near Future.


I actually mad a few comments about your case and only one about your hardware. You just brought up your hardware when responding to MKHunt. Just so you know for future reference, hardware and many other things are sometimes talked about in this thread (even RC cars) lol, and because your hardwares in the case that this threads about, I believe that its completely relevant to comment on it. I know there are a lot of pages in this thread and I am definitely not suggesting to read them all, I would recommend however skimming at least the last 100 or so pages to catch up. I am still somewhat new to the forums myself, I joined just a month and a half ago now, this thread is actually why i signed up here on OCN.

I personally think it took a lot of ingenuity to customize the 690II chassis the way you have. Take a look at my rig sometime, linked bellow its the _Cooter Masler_ picture, right bellow this post in my forum signature (or sig). Witch you should set up btw, make sure you use the rig builder too, show off your creation to the community.

If you have questions, need help with somthing or anything else for that matter, send me a PM (private message) sometime, maybe I can be of some help.


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> I think it may be the sleep deprivation taking over at this point but were you agreeing or disagreeing with me?
> I actually mad a few comments about your case and only one about your hardware. You just brought up your hardware when responding to MKHunt. Just so you know for future reference, hardware and many other things are sometimes talked about in this thread (even RC cars) lol, and because your hardwares in the case that this threads about, I believe that its completely relevant to comment on it. I know there are a lot of pages in this thread and I am definitely not suggesting to read them all, I would recommend however skimming at least the last 100 or so pages to catch up. I am still somewhat new to the forums myself, I joined just a month and a half ago now, this thread is actually why i signed up here on OCN.
> I personally think it took a lot of ingenuity to customize the 690II chassis the way you have. Take a look at my rig sometime, linked bellow its the _Cooter Masler_ picture, right bellow this post in my forum signature (or sig). Witch you should set up btw, make sure you use the rig builder too, show off your creation to the community.
> If you have questions, need help with somthing or anything else for that matter, send me a PM (private message) sometime, maybe I can be of some help.


i agree with this gladly we all talk about the case and everything that goes in them as well, joys of computer guru's in general, weve talked about water cooling in this cases the hardware, the design, what fits, color schemes, etc the list goes on, and yes people talk outside the box too lol music, rc cars, it happens no one is going to be mad about talking about other things, we all have a common interests in which is the case itself, but more so we are all computer enthusiasts which include all the hardware







i like people talking about hardware too cause then i can see whats new out the or see how i can improve the things i have. our mini community in the 690 club in the vast community of ocn is amazing


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> i agree with this gladly we all talk about the case and everything that goes in them as well, joys of computer guru's in general, weve talked about water cooling in this cases the hardware, the design, what fits, color schemes, etc the list goes on, and yes people talk outside the box too lol music, rc cars, it happens no one is going to be mad about talking about other things, we all have a common interests in which is the case itself, but more so we are all computer enthusiasts which include all the hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like people talking about hardware too cause then i can see whats new out the or see how i can improve the things i have. our mini community in the 690 club in the vast community of ocn is amazing


Yea, I'll agree the conversation here in the 690II club is vast and cover's a lot of different subjects. 90% is actually related to this case. and I don't mind the other 10% at all, lol. There are not many haven's for us "nerds" to converse lulz. The amount of info in this thread is staggering in comparison to other clubs I have seen. The member's here really do know the case well.

This is by far the sexiest CM690II have I ever seen.


----------



## SilemtJoe

I didnt want to offend anyone , i think my comment at Vida-king was misunderstood because i made it that short, its sometimes not that easy to express yourself in a foreign language that accurate to get to the point which was intended. All i wanted so say is that im not here to discuss over hardware issues - especially not the AMD / Intel issue.

Thanx to you all for the welcome at ocn and keep on posting. - Joe


----------



## DarkSide101

IMG_1483.JPG 1752k .JPG file


----------



## DarkSide101




----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilemtJoe*
> 
> I didnt want to offend anyone , i think my comment at Vida-king was misunderstood because i made it that short, its sometimes not that easy to express yourself in a foreign language that accurate to get to the point which was intended. All i wanted so say is that im not here to discuss over hardware issues - especially not the AMD / Intel issue.
> Thanx to you all for the welcome at ocn and keep on posting. - Joe


Sorry If I came across a little brass yesterday *SilemtJoe*, I was very tiered, it was around 2:00 am when I posted. I couldn't sleep so I went on OCN for a night cap! I really do like your comp, its a work of art aesthetically speaking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> IMG_1483.JPG 1752k .JPG file


She looks good *DarkSide101*, I like the white fans and lighting! Have you made any modifications to the chassis? And what GPUs are you using?


----------



## DarkSide101

Thanx man....appreciate it....no im still going down the "change the stuff I paid for with my whole life`s earnings road"...hehe...I live in SA and pay more or less doudle that you folks in the US pay for parts.....I`m running HD6870`s in crossfire


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have got a bargain on a cm 690 II...Right now it fits in the 'unmodded' category, but I'll do some basic modding to it later, perhaps this weekend.

I want in!


----------



## djriful

New revision: CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (USB 3.0 version)

- USB 3.0
- Bigger CPU cutout
- Rubber glommet
- Black and White

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-black-white-edition-usb-3-0-version/


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm liking my case so far...seems to do good for 4.5ghz with only two case fans and a nh-c14.

On the other hand, that new rev. looks kinda corny, like an old case from the 90's


----------



## athlon 64

I have a question.I"m getting 8 more gigs of kingston HyperX ram witch has big heatsinks so it won"t fit under my cooler. The only option i have is tu put my heatsinks fan the other way round. So the fan on the back of my 690 2 should pull the air in,push it to she cpu fan and then the cpu fan will be pushing it in to the front of the case wher ram is. I also planed on putting a 140 to suck warm air out from the front zone.Is that gonna run ok? Cooler is zalman cnps10x performa.


----------



## athlon 64

I tried to do it this morning,it was running fine but my memory was going hot like hell because cpu was just warming it up so i took my zalman performa off ,did a bit of improvisation and my memory fitted







, i"LL give you some pics when 8 more gigs arrive.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd like to see them.
I'm struggling with my tx750 and its big ass cables, but I use lo profile ram (samsung) so I don't have those kind of issues.
You had reversed airflow if I read it correctly, right?


----------



## athlon 64

Well i first reversed airflow but that ended up with my memory cooking,so i tooked the cooler off and started improvising .In the end i succesfully fitted the fan to the right side so my airflow is not reversed and my ram fitted in first 2 slots


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool!









I have two fans atm, and I'm not too sure what to do with my top down cooler...So far it works ok, 67c max folding @ 4.5ghz. Front intake, rear exhaust 120s.
What are your temps now? You should do an easy 4ghz with your cpu.


----------



## athlon 64

Nice.Well my idle temp now is 36-37 with fan at 800rpm. At prime 95 it loads op to 54-55 and playing battlefield 3 not over 45. I can go to 4GHZ but i have no need. I also noticed a small spike in temps when i placed my ram in first 2 slots because it now covers about 2/5 of the fan and doesn"t let it suck air at the bottom part.But at least my memory is cool and i"m gonna be able to fit 16GB in next week







.My ambient temp is 26C.Cpu at stock voltage(3.5ghz)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice man! This case is really good, I'm enjoying it.








You have plenty of cpu muscle there for your gpu, I understand you not needing 4ghz, but well...I'm @ 4.5ghz cause I fold. I still don't have a gpu yet (hd3000) and I'm needing a monitor, kb and mouse too...
Post some pics of the internals


----------



## athlon 64

There is a dozen of pics if you spin maybe 50 pages back, or less, i will post pics when my memory arrives







. I would overclock my cpu if my gtx470 was bottlenecked but it"s not + he is running 24/7 so i need some eficciency


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool! You're folding on the gpu then, or doing SETI?








I'm doing some SMP right now...36k ppd


----------



## athlon 64

i"m not folding xd, who"s gonna pay for electricity


----------



## ivanlabrie

I pay for every house-hold expense hehe...One of the joys of living on your own








I'm too lazy to do more cable management, I'll wait till I get my gpu to work on the case some more.


----------



## athlon 64

easy,i"m only 17 i"ll live alone soon


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> New revision: CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (USB 3.0 version)
> - USB 3.0
> - Bigger CPU cutout
> - Rubber glommet
> - Black and White
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-black-white-edition-usb-3-0-version/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Pic


Thanks for the info *djriful*, I have been anticipating this release for a while now! It looks real nice with the stock side panel window imo.









Spoiler: Side Panel







*athlon 64*, I briefly skimmed the last 35 pages or so...I could only find tow pics of your rig *(post #17003)*, I would love to see a few more. I'm sure I didn't go back far enough to get the rest, really didn't feel like skimming all of the pages I have already read (probably more than once too).

Would like to see some pictures of yours too *ivanlabrie*, lets see how they get down in Argentina!









And as far as new 690 news on OCN goes...Check this out!


Spoiler: Look out for the Boss







Its OCN's own *TG_bigboss*, and his Boss 302 Mustang 690II concept! Full thread *here* (build log). Pretty bad @$$ if you ask me!









_...k...think I covered everything._


----------



## ivanlabrie

I've taken some shots, but I was too lazy to finish with the cable management. It's pretty hard with my Tx750 psu...Also, I'm using a temporary crt and hd3000 graphics waiting to cash in some debts and get a gtx670 and an ips panel.
I'll try to upload some pics here though.


----------



## athlon 64

You"ll se more pics this week







,i"m now having a problem with my asrock 890gx extreme 3 and 16GB od 1600mhz memory.Seems like ***** doesn"t have a controller good enough to push 4 sticks on 1600.


----------



## DarkSide101

a bit off topic.....but i just got my Phenom ii x6 1055t running at 21 degrees idle and 32 at [email protected]

only air.......x8 coolermaster extraflow 2400rpm fans......aq bit loud....but i dont mind the noise


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> a bit off topic.....but i just got my Phenom ii x6 1055t running at 21 degrees idle and 32 at [email protected]
> 
> only air.......x8 coolermaster extraflow 2400rpm fans......aq bit loud....but i dont mind the noise


What is your ambient temperature?


----------



## DarkSide101

um quick question.....anyone who replaced their side glass with a new one....what did you use to mount it? thinking about pop rivets....clean and professional?

only thing i hate about this truely awesome case is the side fan mounting


----------



## DarkSide101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What is your ambient temperature?


Hardware monitor reads it at

TMPIN0=25
TMPIN1=26
TMPIN2=32


----------



## DarkSide101

this is in Celsius.......in Fahrenheit 70 deg

abnormaly cool.....dont know why


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> this is in Celsius.......in Fahrenheit 70 deg
> 
> abnormaly cool.....dont know why


Probably just a temp bug common to AMD. I've never owned a Thuban, but if I recall, the temperature sensors aren't accurate until about 40 C. So you may actually be at 30 C, just the sensor is reading much less.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> Hardware monitor reads it at
> TMPIN0=25
> TMPIN1=26
> TMPIN2=32


Wow,you just broke laws of physics


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> this is in Celsius.......in Fahrenheit 70 deg
> abnormaly cool.....dont know why


those are not yours cpu temps! according to them mine is running at 18C now and it"s actually at 32, those are core temperatures counted by some mathematical formula, they are fake, download aida 64 and read cpu temp over there, again not core temps!


----------



## DarkSide101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> those are not yours cpu temps! according to them mine is running at 18C now and it"s actually at 32, those are core temperatures counted by some mathematical formula, they are fake, download aida 64 and read cpu temp over there, again not core temps!


sorry bro....honest mistake........thought something was NOt right......thanx for the correction..........exactly why i joined this thread.......i learn something new everyday!....will post the Temperature readings


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> um quick question.....anyone who replaced their side glass with a new one....what did you use to mount it? thinking about pop rivets....clean and professional?
> only thing i hate about this truely awesome case is the side fan mounting


Strong double sided tape nice clean and easy..!!!!


----------



## DarkSide101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Strong double sided tape nice clean and easy..!!!!


i`m sure it can be done better than double sided tape....quick fix.........yessssss.....double sided tape does wonders.....thanx for the reply


----------



## DarkSide101

you were right....average between 6 cores......28 deg celsius....still pretty cool


----------



## DarkSide101




----------



## DarkSide101




----------



## mvrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Looks very nice!


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> um quick question.....anyone who replaced their side glass with a new one....what did you use to mount it? thinking about pop rivets....clean and professional?
> only thing i hate about this truely awesome case is the side fan mounting


you can rivet or try this site they have u-channel and 4010 double sided tape, watched a vid on the tape before and was able to hold a hand held drill, then he took the tape off easily.
http://www.mnpctech.com/
really cheap on those things and pretty decent customer service had a mix up when i bought some old yate loon fans from them, they replaced them and paid for shipping back, just took a few emails to get it accomplished.
they also have some pretty cool case mod stuff in general too so look around


----------



## DarkSide101

sorry bro i did not specify......the black bolts attaching the clear cover to the case side cover....i wanna change it to a clear side panel......

the side fan mounting looks ****ty


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> those are not yours cpu temps! according to them mine is running at 18C now and it"s actually at 32, those are core temperatures counted by some mathematical formula, they are fake, download aida 64 and read cpu temp over there, again not core temps!


never heard of aida, thanks for that info as well, i'll be looking into it tonight for sure


----------



## DarkSide101

thanx for the reply....i`m basically just looking for a permanent fix for the new clear side panel.......don`t wanna do a ****ty job......and double sided

tape would mean the new clear side panel and the case side panel would basically have a GAP...........like if you put it between your "CASE SIDE

PANEL".......and your "NEW CLEAR SHEET OF PERSPEX"..........what is the thickness of the double sided tape?


----------



## DarkSide101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvrb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very nice!


thanx man

so does yours!


----------



## DarkSide101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> never heard of aida, thanks for that info as well, i'll be looking into it tonight for sure


awesome software!......


----------



## Vidia-King

NIce rig *DarkSide101*. And yeah aida64 actually used to be known by another name "Everest". Its a great program... I have used it and its precursor for many years now. I actually started a thread about the new version of this software with a link to the Lavalys homepage and download link from guru3d a few days ago...LINK.. Give the newest version a shoot *Duski*, and anyone else who hasn't tried it for that matter.


----------



## DarkSide101

hehe....thumbs up if you have been trusting your CPU ,GPU, and AMBIENT temps to unworthy software.......the force is strong with you CM 690 ii advanced owners


----------



## ivanlabrie

I use coretemp por cpu temps...Works ok, I'm 24/7 @ 4.5ghz, folding stable at 65c now.
Loving this case!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> hehe....thumbs up if you have been trusting your CPU ,GPU, and AMBIENT temps to unworthy software.......the force is strong with you CM 690 ii advanced owners


Why cpu temperature readings are not accurate regardless of method or software used

No program will give you perfectly accurate temps.

These temperatures are not actually measured, but are inferred from dtc sensors that do not properly measure temperature, but distance to throttling which is assumed to be at tjmax. This has been the case since the introduction of multi core processors.

Temperatures below throttling are inferred from a temperature gradient, so idle temps are even less accurate than load temps. AMD is notoriously unreliable in showing idle temps, sometimes defying the laws of physics with temps below ambient. Reality is 6 or 8 degrees above ambient AFAIK.

Unclewebb's explanation. (He wrote RealTemp.)
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179044

Anandtech's take on this:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2468/4

Basically, whatever method is used, temps are not truly accurate.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> um quick question.....anyone who replaced their side glass with a new one....what did you use to mount it? thinking about pop rivets....clean and professional?
> only thing i hate about this truely awesome case is the side fan mounting


I just sent you a PM on a window mod I just did for my 690. I have some photos some pages back.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> thanx for the reply....i`m basically just looking for a permanent fix for the new clear side panel.......don`t wanna do a ****ty job......and double sided
> tape would mean the new clear side panel and the case side panel would basically have a GAP...........like if you put it between your "CASE SIDE
> PANEL".......and your "NEW CLEAR SHEET OF PERSPEX"..........what is the thickness of the double sided tape?


You can do it. Im about to do it. I got a CM 690 II advance nividia edition and im modding the hell out of the case right now with a new window If you want check it out i have a build log . You can use small screw and nuts like bob808 did but on a Cosmos II. I guess this is the idea your going for.







I will be doing the same idea on my case. Looks so much better than u channel and tape that creates an indent and a gap.


----------



## Marcsrx

Add me to the list of modded cases!



























































And for good measure!


----------



## kens30

Just wondering why have you removed the top heatsink of the motherboard? and you are running the gtx 690 on the second pci-e slot which operates at x8 mode?
Btw i forgot to ask what is modded on your 690? can't see anything from the pics.


----------



## Marcsrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Just wondering why have you removed the top heatsink of the motherboard? and you are running the gtx 690 on the second pci-e slot which operates at x8 mode?
> Btw i forgot to ask what is modded on your 690? can't see anything from the pics.


I had to remove the top heatsink to fit the h100 rad and all 4 fans. I thought I read that the second PCI-e slot was 3.0







When I get home I will have to check that...

I removed the lower hard drive rack, added a second fan in the drive bay slot above the BR drive, and covered as many of the large gapping holes as I could... Maybe that doesnt qualify as modded...


----------



## Marcsrx

Darn you are right. I just read the manual... Wonder if it would cause any degradation in performance. I didn’t want to mount it so high up on the mobo because then the exhaust would be close to the upper drive bays. Any recommendations?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> Darn you are right. I just read the manual... Wonder if it would cause any degradation in performance. I didn't want to mount it so high up on the mobo because then the exhaust would be close to the upper drive bays. Any recommendations?


Is it PCIe 3.0 x8 or PCIe 2.0 x8? If it's running at PCIe 3.0 then don't even worry about it. If it's only at PCIe 2.0 though, then it might cause a slight bottleneck in very GPU heavy games. The only way to know would be to test both yourself.


----------



## Marcsrx

This is what the mobo manual says

"PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_2 slot (at x8 mode)"


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> This is what the mobo manual says
> "PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_2 slot (at x8 mode)"


If you have an Ivy bridge cpu then it will run at PCIe 3.0 x8 mode with Sandy bridge cpus it operates at PCIe 2.0 x8.


----------



## Marcsrx

I do, i5 3570k. So should I move it to the upper slot? Will it make any difference? Also what constitutes a modified case?


----------



## Marcsrx

Please excuse my n00bishness... First build!


----------



## kens30

It is fine you can leave it at the second slot since it is running in PCIe 3.0.And to your second question about a modified case i am not sure perhaps something that you have changed to the case yourself like color?


----------



## Marcsrx

+1 Rep. Thanks for the info my friend!


----------



## Rosencrantz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> And for good measure!


Oh my, Cooler Master forgot to include that accessory with my case!


----------



## Marcsrx

lol, here's another pic of him when he was a kitten. Name's Mario, love the little bastard!


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> I had to remove the top heatsink to fit the h100 rad and all 4 fans. I thought I read that the second PCI-e slot was 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get home I will have to check that...
> I removed the lower hard drive rack, added a second fan in the drive bay slot above the BR drive, and covered as many of the large gapping holes as I could... Maybe that doesnt qualify as modded...


Imo he modded the case just due to fact of removing the HHD bays and adding the fan, anything that comes from factory weather removed or changed is considered a mod, it doesnt matter how much or how drastic a mod is, modding has to start somewhere so yes imo he modded the case, just basic, but due to being first build and newer to our club he hasnt seen all the stuff he can due in the future the pc itself as is right now was a pretty penny, im sure in due time he will paint, add windows, change more







nice work!


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Imo he modded the case just due to fact of removing the HHD bays and adding the fan, anything that comes from factory weather removed or changed is considered a mod, it doesnt matter how much or how drastic a mod is, modding has to start somewhere so yes imo he modded the case, just basic, but due to being first build and newer to our club he hasnt seen all the stuff he can due in the future the pc itself as is right now was a pretty penny, im sure in due time he will paint, add windows, change more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work!


Correct!







I wasn't so sure either myself what the exact definition of modded is..


----------



## Duski

was looking on google for cm690 case mods and came across this nice wc modded case, the overall mod is sexy as all hell, basic in some ways very clean and intellectually done in others have a look








http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=217567


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> was looking on google for cm690 case mods and came across this nice wc modded case, the overall mod is sexy as all hell, basic in some ways very clean and intellectually done in others have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=217567


i heaven"t seen souch a simple an beautifull rig in a loong time....


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> i heaven"t seen souch a simple an beautifull rig in a loong time....


so very amazing and simple, amazing work for sure


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> i heaven"t seen souch a simple an beautifull rig in a loong time....
> 
> 
> 
> so very amazing and simple, amazing work for sure
Click to expand...

The 690 II has way more potential then people give it credit for, especially for water-cooling. You just need to work a little.


----------



## Duski

so was curious if anyone knows of some helpful info on where to research watercooling and such, like a list of everything i need, as well as what size will work, ive read lots on this forum of what some people were using but alot of those were pages upon pages ago, im not buying my watercooling blocks and such yet just want to research, price it out etc, i know of a few sites to look on like www.frozencpu.com and such, but i know there are alot of pieces in general to buy and research, i am planning on wc my i5 sandy bridge, and if i can find blocks for my 2 - 560ti hawks would love to have both loop setups when im done, i know tubing etc is based on mods and such as well but no clue really where to begin and start this part of my adventure. anything people could suggest would be helpful, yes i know also that there is a watercooling thread but i also know how diverse our community here is too, and rather find information from people that know what to mod and what will fit with our cases. thanks


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> so was curious if anyone knows of some helpful info on where to research watercooling and such, like a list of everything i need, as well as what size will work, ive read lots on this forum of what some people were using but alot of those were pages upon pages ago, im not buying my watercooling blocks and such yet just want to research, price it out etc, i know of a few sites to look on like www.frozencpu.com and such, but i know there are alot of pieces in general to buy and research, i am planning on wc my i5 sandy bridge, and if i can find blocks for my 2 - 560ti hawks would love to have both loop setups when im done, i know tubing etc is based on mods and such as well but no clue really where to begin and start this part of my adventure. anything people could suggest would be helpful, yes i know also that there is a watercooling thread but i also know how diverse our community here is too, and rather find information from people that know what to mod and what will fit with our cases. thanks


save your self the time and energy and pick up This kit. has everything you need but GPU blocks and water.

If that is out of your price range get the non extreme RS240 kit.

I would get the extreme kit, and a second EX240 rad, and a GPU block. It would totally be worth it. These kits are very noob friendly.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> was looking on google for cm690 case mods and came across this nice wc modded case, the overall mod is sexy as all hell, basic in some ways very clean and intellectually done in others have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=217567





Spoiler: Reaction


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reaction


What he said. Epic CM 690II is epic.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Love how that wced 690 looks!
Mine will get some modding love this weekend.


----------



## kens30

Indeed awesome build..
Btw small update how i fitted the H100 rad on top..Excuse the dust....

Rad mounted on top


Plastic frame cut off


Mesh back in place


Top back on case


----------



## silveralf

That's a nice mode you got there! Always was wondering about that way of the H100 rad mount..


----------



## silveralf

I have two questions about the CM 690 II Advanced case.

1. What is the distance between the inside top of the case and the mobo mounting holes. I want to know what kind of radiator can I use to mount it at the top of the case (the maximum thickness of the rad not including the fans)?
2. What screws should I use to install 120 mm fan on the HDD cage inside the case?

Thank you.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*
> 
> I have two questions about the CM 690 II Advanced case.
> 1. What is the distance between the inside top of the case and the mobo mounting holes. I want to know what kind of radiator can I use to mount it at the top of the case (the maximum thickness of the rad not including the fans)?
> 2. What screws should I use to install 120 mm fan on the HDD cage inside the case?
> Thank you.


Hey *silveralf*, I can't give you any eyewitness account because I haven't don it myself, but I believe 30mm thick is the max you can fit after you mod the top panel like *kens30* and many other members have done. The HDD cage fan mounts come with the case when you purchase it. If you really want to, you can get some 30mm long screws from your local hardware store and a few nuts that fit their thread, the screws should just poke out enough for the nuts to be threaded on. Zip ties or 3M tape work great too!

Hope this helps!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have added a front intake using a pressure mount with some foam. (3.5" bay)
Lowered 10c off the cpu temp.
My setup is dual front intakes and a rear exhaust using a top down cooler (no side panel fans)
Works real nice whilst being quiet.
I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Hey *silveralf*, I can't give you any eyewitness account because I haven't don it myself, but I believe 30mm thick is the max you can fit after you mod the top panel like *kens30* and many other members have done. The HDD cage fan mounts come with the case when you purchase it. If you really want to, you can get some 30mm long screws from your local hardware store and a few nuts that fit their thread, the screws should just poke out enough for the nuts to be threaded on. Zip ties or 3M tape work great too!
> Hope this helps!


Thanks man. Helps a lot...


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*
> 
> Thanks man. Helps a lot...


Good review for WC/rad options specifically shows a top rad vs motherboard standoff clearance at some point in the video


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Hey guys, I don't if anyone already bought one, but I just got a USB 3 top for my CM690 Advanced II. Just finish sleeving cable that needs to, but there is one thing, there is a ground cable, which is kinda short. Where should I put it?


----------



## Vidia-King

Just ground it to any open hole on the chassis within the wires reach. Preferably in a hidden area under the top panel or behind the 5.25 bays (if it reaches that is, or you could extended it). Just make sure before you screw it down to gently (with sandpaper or a razor blade) remove the paint around the grounding hole, so you have a good contact area. Hope this answered your question.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Yup, Thanks alot!

I'll look under the top panel if I can put it there. You think on the front, where's a fan hole, I could screw there ? it's an easy place, just need to extend the wire


----------



## Duski

anyone know what kind of tools are used to take wires out of like the 18 pin mobo plug in from the psu, etc, seen those sleeved and such so curious how people take them out and put them back in, might be something i can do soon. believe its 18 pin lol just woke up and got to work, so mind isnt working well yet.


----------



## Vidia-King

Hey *Duski*, believe me I know the feeling. I would check out *this page* (performancepcs), they have all the tools for power supply mods (sleeving) you could ever need. Or if you are careful, you can use a nice small pair of needle nose pliers, available at your local hardware store.










_What I am currently using...they work great!_


----------



## Duski

fantastic, greatly appreciate the response








i have plenty of sleeving, but got to look into some more i think on some of the sleeving i already did i just did it in groups and used larger sleeves to get over the molex's and such, but this will allow a nicer singularity instead of big grouping, and with the individualizing makes it look good







thank you sir!


----------



## kens30

Another update painted the front cover Metallic Blue.I will post more pics when i finish the top as well with some white touches in front and top!!!


----------



## axipher

Love the metallic blue front bezel, you should to the top as well









And nice power supply by the way


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Another update painted the front cover Metallic Blue.I will post more pics when i finish the top as well with some white touches in front and top!!!


Wow! looking good








My unmodded 690 is jelly









I should get a saw today and start doing some stuff to mine.


----------



## kens30

just finished the top!!! i will try to get a few pics outside in the sunlight so you can see the metallic effect better.Now i am going to think of what i can do to the inside.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> just finished the top!!! i will try to get a few pics outside in the sunlight so you can see the metallic effect better.Now i am going to think of what i can do to the inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks amazing


----------



## cole2109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cole2109*
> 
> Hey guys
> My updated CM. The project is at 80%
> Hardware...
> 
> 
> During the assembly...
> Pictures from different angles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screws will be black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures soon


Backplate...


----------



## Duski

looking super sexy







nice work!


----------



## Vidia-King

Nice rig *kens30*, I really like the blue paint. You should definitely continue the metallic mayhem inside the case, it'll really pop then.









*cole2109*, again just wow...from the visual design to her hardware...








Nicely done, imo tho, its time to start modding.


----------



## Passion

Hey guys, I'm planning on joining your club once I finalize my purchase for my first build! I have a case specific question to ask, and I cannot think of a better place to ask then here, where all the CM 690 experts are.









I selected the CM 920 Advanced for my case, and I'm now trying to figure out how have the coolest system possible. I'm going to select either the D14 or SilverArrow for my CPU heatsink, and I plan on swapping the stock 120mm fans with betters ones. In addition to that, I also want to setup several fans throughout the case to optimize cooling. I don't know how many would be a good amount, but the case supports up to 10 fans (and I think more, if you remove the HDD bays). I was thinking about starting with less and adding more if necessary since I don't have the experience, or knowledge.

Please give me some insight on how many fans I should get, what specific fans to get (I was looking at the Scythe GentleTyphoon and Delta FFB1212EHE) and what sizes (120mm, 140mm, etc). I am a newbie at this, and I want to be sure that my order go smoothly. The last thing I want to happen is to discover and error halfway through my build.

So to recap: What specific fans should I get? Where do I place them? And, what fans would work best on my heatsink? I also plan on adding a fan controller to my case so I can regulate the speed. it would also be nice to get some guidelines on how to set it up in the bios so fans can automatically pick up speed as necessary. I'm paranoid about having high temperatures, and I want to minimize that.


Spoiler: Computer Build Component List



Final Computer Component list:

*CPU*: Intel i5 3570K
*CPU Cooling*: NH-D14
*GPU*: *1*** GIGABYTE WindForce GTX 670 (Purchased for $410)
*MOBO*: ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe
*RAM*: Samsung 16G (Purchased for $100)
*PSU*: Seasonic Platnium 860
*SSD*: 256GB Samsung 830 (Purchased for $219)
*HDD*: (1) WD Caviar Black 1TB; and (1) WD Caviar Green 2TB
*CDD*: ASUS DRW-24B1ST

****_GPU: Will add a second card if needed. "Need" will be dependent on game playability on highest possible settings (flexible with turning down settings that don't affect visuals like AA; I hear at my resolutions the picture looks great regardless)_

*CASE*: PENDING MID-TOWER CASE

*MONITOR*: One Catleap Q240 @ 2560x1440 resolution


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passion*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning on joining your club once I finalize my purchase for my first build! I have a case specific question to ask, and I cannot think of a better place to ask then here, where all the CM 690 experts are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I selected the CM 920 Advanced for my case, and I'm now trying to figure out how have the coolest system possible. I'm going to select either the D14 or SilverArrow for my CPU heatsink, and I plan on swapping the stock 120mm fans with betters ones. In addition to that, I also want to setup several fans throughout the case to optimize cooling. I don't know how many would be a good amount, but the case supports up to 10 fans (and I think more, if you remove the HDD bays). I was thinking about starting with less and adding more if necessary since I don't have the experience, or knowledge.
> Please give me some insight on how many fans I should get, what specific fans to get (I was looking at the Scythe GentleTyphoon and Delta FFB1212EHE) and what sizes (120mm, 140mm, etc). I am a newbie at this, and I want to be sure that my order go smoothly. The last thing I want to happen is to discover and error halfway through my build.
> So to recap: What specific fans should I get? Where do I place them? And, what fans would work best on my heatsink? I also plan on adding a fan controller to my case so I can regulate the speed. it would also be nice to get some guidelines on how to set it up in the bios so fans can automatically pick up speed as necessary. I'm paranoid about having high temperatures, and I want to minimize that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Computer Build Component List
> 
> 
> 
> Final Computer Component list:
> *CPU*: Intel i5 3570K
> *CPU Cooling*: NH-D14
> *GPU*: *1*** GIGABYTE WindForce GTX 670 (Purchased for $410)
> *MOBO*: ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe
> *RAM*: Samsung 16G (Purchased for $100)
> *PSU*: Seasonic Platnium 860
> *SSD*: 256GB Samsung 830 (Purchased for $219)
> *HDD*: (1) WD Caviar Black 1TB; and (1) WD Caviar Green 2TB
> *CDD*: ASUS DRW-24B1ST
> ****_GPU: Will add a second card if needed. "Need" will be dependent on game playability on highest possible settings (flexible with turning down settings that don't affect visuals like AA; I hear at my resolutions the picture looks great regardless)_
> *CASE*: PENDING MID-TOWER CASE
> *MONITOR*: One Catleap Q240 @ 2560x1440 resolution


Frankly you do not need many fans in this case.

I would suggest placing 2x 140mm fans on top a 140mm fan at front.

All the other fans make a minimal difference.

My personal preference of fans are Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED or the Spectre LED. They are both very quiet even at full speed, and there lights are amazing.

If LED's are not your thing get the non-LED one's.

As for a fan controller go for something with no bells n whistle's, they tend to be a lot better and reliable.

I think you can't go wrong with anything from Lamptron, Scythe or NZXT.

I have had a couple of Aerocool controllers and did not like either.

This is all my opinion and my


----------



## ivanlabrie

Now I want to swap my 3 120s for 2 140mm's








Works good as it is, but it could be quieter.
(perhaps it's because I have the case over my desk, a few inches away from my head)


----------



## Passion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Frankly you do not need many fans in this case.
> I would suggest placing 2x 140mm fans on top a 140mm fan at front.
> All the other fans make a minimal difference.
> My personal preference of fans are Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED or the Spectre LED. They are both very quiet even at full speed, and there lights are amazing.
> If LED's are not your thing get the non-LED one's.
> As for a fan controller go for something with no bells n whistle's, they tend to be a lot better and reliable.
> I think you can't go wrong with anything from Lamptron, Scythe or NZXT.
> I have had a couple of Aerocool controllers and did not like either.
> This is all my opinion and my


Thanks for the quick response. I like that fan setup that you described. Do the particular fans matter? I've read things about different angled blades, fan blades with various patterns, RPM ranges and so on. Some benchmarks talk about how some fans are better at pushing air, whereas others are better at cooling.

I thought I had problems selecting a GPU, but this is an entirely new and detailed element. It also seems important, since great fans seem to make a difference.

Here's the case layout:


You recommend that I only occupy all the Top Fan slots, and the slot labeled "Front fan" correct?

Would the Scythe Gentle Typhoons do the trick? What about PWM Kaze Maru 2 or Thermalright TY-140

I'm not concerned with fan prices. My only concern is that it get the job done properly.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I didn't even know I could fit a fan in front of the hdd cage








Now I'm reconsidering the mid case fan thing.
I'll definitely remove my rear exhaust and place it there, after removing the grill and pci slot covers.

As for fan brands and models, each is different, noise, cfm and static pressure wise, as well as bearing type, and types of positions supported.
(sleeve fans are noisy and slowly die if you place them horizontal paralell to the floor).
For case fans, slow spinning big fans are good, cause you don't need to work against high resistances to get air moving in the case.
For cpu fans, you need faster rpm, or static pressure, to move the air accross the fin stack.

I'm thinking of selling mine and getting a couple of ty-140's. Great performing fans suitable for every position.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Yes I was meaning the top two and front fan slot only.

The front one place in the lower sitting, with the bottom HDD cage removed.

When I did some primitive testing I found my gpu temp didn't change from having all the other fans up full.

The science behind fans, and how they work is amazing.

Basically all fans are good enough for the case, fans on heat sinks and radiators need more static pressure to push air through the fins.

The big question is the sound they make.

Slower spinning fans make less noise at a lower pitch. But generally do not move as much air.

And the opposite for fast spinning fans.

Then the question about how much air do you need to move in and out of the case is asked.

My personal believe is not much, many components in the case will operate at full speed and then some with minimal cooling.

A good example is the stock coolers on reference GPU cards. Even at full speed they are not moving much air.


----------



## Passion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Yes I was meaning the top two and front fan slot only.
> The front one place in the lower sitting, with the bottom HDD cage removed.
> When I did some primitive testing I found my gpu temp didn't change from having all the other fans up full.
> The science behind fans, and how they work is amazing.
> Basically all fans are good enough for the case, fans on heat sinks and radiators need more static pressure to push air through the fins.
> The big question is the sound they make.
> Slower spinning fans make less noise at a lower pitch. But generally do not move as much air.
> And the opposite for fast spinning fans.
> Then the question about how much air do you need to move in and out of the case is asked.
> My personal believe is not much, many components in the case will operate at full speed and then some with minimal cooling.
> A good example is the stock coolers on reference GPU cards. Even at full speed they are not moving much air.


Thank you so much for your feedback thus far. I found your posts to be extremely informative. I still have several follow-up questions.

Would you replace the fans that come with the heatsinks?

I would like to keep the hot air flowing out as frequently as possible; I don't want it to build up in the case. My target temps are 70C with some overclock, and I would be uncomfortable with 80C+. That being said, I don't know how I should mix and match the fan speeds. Wouldn't the best approach be to get the fastest and most powerful fans WITH a controller, so that I can modify the speeds?

I was originally planning on using the Scythe Gentle Typhoons for the case fans without doing much research into fans. I am now interested in using the 120mm TY-140s to replace the stock heatsink (D14 or SilverArrow) fans.

It would be ideal if my computer can be reasonably quiet, without going above my desired temperatures while under "stress" (I.e. playing battlefield 3 on highest settings with AA modified for increased Frames Per Second).

But, thinking about it... in a game the noise probably wouldn't bother me much. I'll have headphones on, and all I'll hear is in game sound. However, when I'm doing other tasks (even if I'm on Skype, while gaming) it would be nice if the computer noise is minimal as to not become a distraction.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Replacing the fans on some heatsinks are near mandatory, but the two coolers you are looking at seem to have exceptional reviews.

Both in noise and performance, but I have no personal experience in either.

You could use fast and powerful fans slowed down.

If doing this make sure you find out what starting volts they require and/or if the controller gives a starting 12v signal to start them (some do).

It's a personal choice I have to try to keep my computer as quite as possible, even during gaming, but it is when I am on the internet, minecraft and other simple tasks I really like it to be ultra quiet.

This being said the computer can be so quiet that your GPU then becomes the problem.


----------



## tdubl007

Hi guys, long time lurker. Some of these case builds you guys have make me very jealous:thumb: I just got my 690 ii advanced in and everything transferred over from my Rosewill challenger last night and all I have to say is, what an upgrade







To my surprise my 690 came with rubber grommets and the bigger cpu cutout which was a nice surprise. I thought those were only with the new model with the usb 3.0. Mine is the advanced older one. Not sure when they started including those with the 690 advance (not the 3.0 usb version) but that was nice. Anyway just wanted to give everyone a heads up that the grommets and cpu cutout have been updated it seems on the non usb 3.0 versions as well. Very happy camper here.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Hi guys, long time lurker. Some of these case builds you guys have make me very jealous:thumb: I just got my 690 ii advanced in and everything transferred over from my Rosewill challenger last night and all I have to say is, what an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise my 690 came with rubber grommets and the bigger cpu cutout which was a nice surprise. I thought those were only with the new model with the usb 3.0. Mine is the advanced older one. Not sure when they started including those with the 690 advance (not the 3.0 usb version) but that was nice. Anyway just wanted to give everyone a heads up that the grommets and cpu cutout have been updated it seems on the non usb 3.0 versions as well. Very happy camper here.


Welcome to the forum buddy, hope to see you around 

Also glad to hear you got an updated version as well.


----------



## mikupoiss

Does anyone know where I could buy that mesh thing used in this case? Preferably in Europe








And where could I get some small spring latches, hinges and stuff? I'm still thinking about hiding my card reader in the upper dock but it's impossible to find necessary stuff from small country like Estonia.


----------



## tdubl007

What mesh thing are you referring to? If you mean the basic case mesh, maybe try a metal scrap yard. If you mean the vga (graphics card bracket) just use anything no conductive to hold it up


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm considering adding a pantyhose filter for the side intakes








-at least when I get more fans-


----------



## mikupoiss

I referring to the mesh used in the front and on the top of the case. I dont't want to put a random junked car crap onto my baby. I want to ... extend the mesh reach.
And NO I dont need the VGA bracket, I can order it from CM store


----------



## tdubl007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> I referring to the mesh used in the front and on the top of the case. I dont't want to put a random junked car crap onto my baby. I want to ... extend the mesh reach.
> And NO I dont need the VGA bracket, I can order it from CM store


Actually that's exactly what I was referring to. We have metal yards here in town that you can go get "shorts" of metal. Basically cuts or scrap of unneeded new metal that was excess off of larger pieces. If you can find one of those yards out there that would be perfect. It's just perforated metal. I actually bought some identical out here for various welding projects for a few bucks for about a 3'x3' piece. The place i get mine form is a scrapyard, but they also sell new metal/tubing as well. Good luck, hopefully you can find some:thumb:


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Really loving this case, there's so much extra room can't wait to get a watercooling loop inside this. No video card right now, waiting for 660's


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Really loving this case, there's so much extra room can't wait to get a watercooling loop inside this. No video card right now, waiting for 660's


I'm in the same boat as you, hd3000 ftw








I should get a 660 and a monitor in a couple of months...

Oh, your build looks so clean, what kind of psu is that? modular?
Mine is a Corsair tx750, and it does get MESSY.


----------



## steve210

I have cm 690 also I'm part of the club


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Hi guys, long time lurker. Some of these case builds you guys have make me very jealous:thumb: I just got my 690 ii advanced in and everything transferred over from my Rosewill challenger last night and all I have to say is, what an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise my 690 came with rubber grommets and the bigger cpu cutout which was a nice surprise. I thought those were only with the new model with the usb 3.0. Mine is the advanced older one. Not sure when they started including those with the 690 advance (not the 3.0 usb version) but that was nice. Anyway just wanted to give everyone a heads up that the grommets and cpu cutout have been updated it seems on the non usb 3.0 versions as well. Very happy camper here.


Welcome, I hope you find this club and its member's as helpful and entertaining as I have. Can't wait to see some pics of your case!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Does anyone know where I could buy that mesh thing used in this case? Preferably in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where could I get some small spring latches, hinges and stuff? I'm still thinking about hiding my card reader in the upper dock but it's impossible to find necessary stuff from small country like Estonia.


I think this answers your question...*HERE*...its all I use when modding cases with round hole mesh. If you find a better price form a reputable etailer / retailer, please let me know because I by it five sheets at a time. But personally I think Xoxide (website) is one of the best and the brand ModRight (mesh brand) is simply superb. Hope this is what you were looking for!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Really loving this case, there's so much extra room can't wait to get a watercooling loop inside this. No video card right now, waiting for 660's


I am eagerly waiting for these cards to be released also (gtx660s) *ANDMYGUN*, what will you be putting in your loop? (hardware and parts)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> I have cm 690 also I'm part of the club


Proof???


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you, hd3000 ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get a 660 and a monitor in a couple of months...
> Oh, your build looks so clean, what kind of psu is that? modular?
> Mine is a Corsair tx750, and it does get MESSY.


Some people actually think it's going to be released within the next few weeks or so. I hope their right. The PSU is a Seasonic X750 Modular, the only problem I had when installing it was the very short 8 pin cable. I made it work though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for these cards to be released also (gtx660s) *ANDMYGUN*, what will you be putting in your loop? (hardware and parts)


I'll probably just thrown in a RS240 Kit inside and add barbs and fittings my self. That is if I can actually find a place that hasn't sold out on RS240's.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Some people actually think it's going to be released within the next few weeks or so. I hope their right. The PSU is a Seasonic X750 Modular, the only problem I had when installing it was the very short 8 pin cable. I made it work though.
> I'll probably just thrown in a RS240 Kit inside and add barbs and fittings my self. That is if I can actually find a place that hasn't sold out on RS240's.


Aren't the rx240 much better?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Aren't the rx240 much better?


I'd buy an RX240 but I want to push/pull with my Gentle Typhoons on the top. I think I could fit a RX240 on the bottom but I don't like that look as much, I have to look into it.


----------



## alancsalt

I thought the RX was a bit too thick to fit up top of the case, but an RS would fit..


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I think it'll fit but you can only have fans pulling air into the case from the top fans in the panel.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I thought the RX was a bit too thick to fit up top of the case, but an RS would fit..


I got one ex240 for the top and it fits nice







May add an rx240 on the bottom but with some modding (hx850 is 18cm long without the modular cables)


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I got one ex240 for the top and it fits nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May add an rx240 on the bottom but with some modding (hx850 is 18cm long without the modular cables)


The RX seems to fit below with no modding to the case. But the cables on the PSU will have to be bent very very tightly.

It is no danger to the cables or anything, because the surface of the rad. does not get that hot.

I have researched this a fear bit as it is the same plan I have when I have finished painting my case again


----------



## alancsalt

Is the EX about the same thickness as the RS?

Edit: ah, looked it up..
EX240 Dimensions: 121 x 35.5 x 275mm
RS240 Dimensions: 121 x 35 x 277mm


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is the EX about the same thickness as the RS?


ex240 is 35mm,rs240 is 30mm


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> I think this answers your question...*HERE*...its all I use when modding cases with round hole mesh. If you find a better price form a reputable etailer / retailer, please let me know because I by it five sheets at a time. But personally I think Xoxide (website) is one of the best and the brand ModRight (mesh brand) is simply superb. Hope this is what you were looking for!


Cheers! Thanks for that!
It's gonna be nice and expensive to get it to Estonia, but I guess that you can't get quality cheap


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I thought the RX was a bit too thick to fit up top of the case, but an RS would fit..


My RX wouldn't fit up top with my Fatal1ty 990FX motherboard, so I had to put my RS up top. You might get lucky with a different board and be able to fit the RX up top.


----------



## seeker fi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Cheers! Thanks for that!
> It's gonna be nice and expensive to get it to Estonia, but I guess that you can't get quality cheap


Have you tried car-tuning shops or electronic shops that sell speaker grills?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> My RX wouldn't fit up top with my Fatal1ty 990FX motherboard, so I had to put my RS up top. You might get lucky with a different board and be able to fit the RX up top.


You'r everywhere arn't you. your 690 II is looking sweet.

Anyone recommend a fan for the front that has red led? Hell anyone know of some good led strips while where at it?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> My RX wouldn't fit up top with my Fatal1ty 990FX motherboard, so I had to put my RS up top. You might get lucky with a different board and be able to fit the RX up top.
> 
> 
> 
> You'r everywhere arn't you. your 690 II is looking sweet.
> 
> Anyone recommend a fan for the front that has red led? Hell anyone know of some good led strips while where at it?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess I'm pretty active eh... And thanks 

And check out this thread for some amazing LED strips:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1225922/modelers-brand-leds/0_50


----------



## tdubl007

Well here's my rig as is. It needs some tlc still. This was a rush job the other night transferring everything over from my old case. I still need to sleeve my front panel i/o connections, and also all my fan wires going to my fan controller. Think I might do some orange bitfenix cable extensions, to compliment the cougars. We'll see.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seeker fi*
> 
> Have you tried car-tuning shops or electronic shops that sell speaker grills?


I'll try that. But most of them don't sell the mesh itself so I guess ordering from abroad will be as expensive or even more than ordering myself.

ALSO, I did my monthly pc cleaning evening today and I had to remove my front fan.
The case was extremely dusty (to me) and nothing has changed in my room or life... so I guess the nearby limestone mine has increased it's acitivity. I still have top and bottom intakes.
So far no changes in temps. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Marcsrx

Modified my case a little more. Removed the HDD bay as it was blocking airflow from my 690. Pain in the arse as it was riveted into the case. Thankfully they were cheap rivets. Also mounted my fan on the back side of the mobo on the exterior as it was to thick and pressing on the mobo when installed on the inside of the case.


----------



## ginger_nuts

@ Marcsrx

That is one stella build, a 3570K and GTX690









Nice job with all the work







Looks very clean.


----------



## Marcsrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> @ Marcsrx
> That is one stella build, a 3570K and GTX690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job with all the work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very clean.


Thanx for the kind words. My first ever purpose built machine! I've built computers before but nothing of this caliber. It was a little bit of a learning experience. To be honest I've wanted to do this for some time. Finally got it done with a lot of help from OCN!


----------



## athlon 64

I know i promised more pics when my 8 more gigs of ram arrive so here they are







. Sorry for crappy quallity my camera sucks. I hope i"ll have enoguh money for a 550D by the end of the summer.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I know i promised more pics when my 8 more gigs of ram arrive so here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry for crappy quallity my camera sucks. I hope i"ll have enoguh money for a 550D by the end of the summer.


Nice!
I think those photos look good...though my camera is even worse lol

I should start modding my case. I need a saw and some time.


----------



## athlon 64

Thanks but damn man don"t quote posts with 3 pictures


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol sorry, my bad









Anyways, looking good still -double the fun with my dumb quote xD-


----------



## Kristof

Here is mine:


----------



## Vidia-King

Some nice hardware in their *Kristof* , reminds me a bit of a jungle, on the count of all the green and all the wires! What are your temps like?


----------



## Duski

Very nice guys, last few i seen, definitely liking what i see!


----------



## 222Panther222

Here's mine, i updated from a three hundred and i finally was able to do some cable management.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Here's mine, i updated from a three hundred and i finally was able to do some cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2528381/width/400/height/252/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good but why don't you show the whole inside of the case instead of a fraction?We want more


----------



## 222Panther222

Here's one that show everything, of course it's not perfect i could not find my zip-ties and had to squeeze it all in and watch the back panel so it does not bend. Plus the 8pin didn't pass where it where supposed to so i had to route it on the side like that..


----------



## johnko1

It's ok







You should route the cpu power cable behing the motherboard tray


----------



## 222Panther222

The cable is long enough, it's the lock on it that preventing from passing in the 8 pin hole in the mobo tray, next time that i mess with it i'm gonna buy a 8 pin extender.

Another thing is that i have the cm 690 II advanced but i have rubber grommets that is only in the usb 3 version, yet i dont have blue usb 3.0.. Not that i need it my mobo doesn't even support it but it's kinda odd.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> The cable is long enough, it's the lock on it that preventing from passing in the 8 pin hole in the mobo tray, next time that i mess with it i'm gonna buy a 8 pin extender.
> Another thing is that i have the cm 690 II advanced but i have rubber grommets that is only in the usb 3 version, yet i dont have blue usb 3.0.. Not that i need it my mobo doesn't even support it but it's kinda odd.


Same here, I have rubber grommets, no usb 3.0 slots...
I'll try to improve on my cable management this week and post pics.
Your case is looking good btw


----------



## 222Panther222

Thanks







I just found out that it's the version 2 of the 690 II which include rubber grommets but no usb 3.0. (btw nice rig name







)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that it's the version 2 of the 690 II which include rubber grommets but no usb 3.0. (btw nice rig name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


lol









Yeah, I was inspired by the thought of my GF seeing my paypal receipts for the hardware I bought xD


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was inspired by the thought of my GF seeing my paypal receipts for the hardware I bought xD


Way to be suggestive.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Way to be suggestive.


lol, she hasn't seen them yet.







Luckily she doesn't stand OCN.
Whenever I speak of something hardware related she starts snoring at me.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol, she hasn't seen them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily she doesn't stand OCN.
> Whenever I speak of something hardware related she starts snoring at me.


My wife and children just call it "Dad's boring stuff!!!"


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol, she hasn't seen them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily she doesn't stand OCN.
> Whenever I speak of something hardware related she starts snoring at me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> My wife and children just call it "Dad's boring stuff!!!"


And my girlfriend calls it "facebook for nerds", "isn't that what facebook is already?", I tell her...


----------



## Duski

Gladly my Ex-GF never knew when i bought stuff for my pc unless i mentioned it, i would buy things and she never knew, though if she did know the money ive spent i wouldnt probably be here to type this lmao! but good thing she is an ex and i can do what i want anyways! just need that miracle called luck that finds me a gf that shares the love of pc and hardware that i have, then life would be golden.. well really more so platinum


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, that would be hard to find...It's to find a girl that codes or enjoys pcs in more "soft" ways though xD

Anyways, I moved my rear exhaust as a top intake and it dropped 1-2c lol
I need to remove the rear exhaust grills and replace my fans for 140mm's though


----------



## Duski

even if she only games i would be content then i couldnt get yelled at it







never have been yelled at for modding and building, but due to lack of knowing the costs might be why i wasnt or have yet to be lmao

i have yet to try top intake yet but kind of content where my temps are, would love lower cpu temps and such but with OC and simpler h60 wc with push/pull setup im content for the time being until i can go loop setup on wc, but all in time and $$

but nice on 1-2c everything helps imp


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I guess it would be even better with less restriction and more airflow.
I'll sell this 120mm fans and get new 140mm ones, like the Bitfenix Spectre pro ones or TY-140's to fit as dual top intakes and dual front intakes (5.25" bay and hdd rack ones, and I can fit a mid case fan there too, without any exhaust fans, air should flow out the back easily.


----------



## 222Panther222

Don't want to spam the thread with my pics but here an before and after update, best 300$ i've spend so far, it beat the gpu upgrade by a lot.

It feel like having a new computer, i used to think blah why spend on a case it just need to hold the components.

But now i appreciate much more the look of my computer, and i know why people buy 200-300$ case and put money in appearance.


----------



## Hackcremo

Hello guys..
i have some problem regarding on the cable management..
how do u guys put all the cable on the back of the motherboard tray..
i had gone 1-2 hour figure out and try to arrange the cable neatly and i can put the panel on...
share some picture of your back panel tray..i would like to get some inspiration from there..









before that..i am a new owner of CM 692 Adv Black..i really love this case compared to my old elite 430..









thanks guys..


----------



## Vidia-King

Hey *Hackcremo*. it should be a fairly easy task to fit all of your cables behind the motherboard tray in this chassis (their is a ton of room), especially if you have a modular psu with nice long cables. And as long as your not running 5+ hdd or sdd with some crazy tri gpu setup or something. What kind of hardware are you running? Post a pic or two of what you have done so far, it'll be much easier to help if we can see your setup.









The 690II chassis makes it easy to tame psu cable monsters vs the older original 690s. Adding a few zip ties to fasten down wires against the mobo tray and having a nice sound plan before you start helps a lot. Run similar cables with each other (front panel, usb, molex, ect.), stack sata data and power cables flat on top of one another, and if you can...use heat shrink or electrical tape to group wires together. Route the big cables first (24 pin, 8 pin, pcie) and if you can, try to lay them flat, without overlapping as much as possible. Make sure to use as many of the cable routing holes, tie anchors. and hiding spots possible.

Good cable management is an art, don't get frustrated. Getting all of your supplies and tools laid out before you get started is highly recommended. A lot of the time the wires, cables, and connectors you have might not be able to do everything you want. You can fabricate some of your own if needed and able but you might also need to purchase a few extenders, splitters or couplers to get the job done right. With a good plan, a little tlc, and some patients, I'm sure it will turn out great. Best of luck, keep us posted...

_~Vidia_


-edit- Check out the rate my cables thread here on OCN to get some ideas...


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Hey *Hackcremo*. it should be a fairly easy task to fit all of your cables behind the motherboard tray in this chassis (their is a ton of room), especially if you have a modular psu with nice long cables. And as long as your not running 5+ hdd or sdd with some crazy tri gpu setup or something. What kind of hardware are you running? Post a pic or two of what you have done so far, it'll be much easier to help if we can see your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 690II chassis makes it easy to tame psu cable monsters vs the older original 690s. Adding a few zip ties to fasten down wires against the mobo tray and having a nice sound plan before you start helps a lot. Run similar cables with each other (front panel, usb, molex, ect.), stack sata data and power cables flat on top of one another, and if you can...use heat shrink or electrical tape to group wires together. Route the big cables first (24 pin, 8 pin, pcie) and if you can, try to lay them flat, without overlapping as much as possible. Make sure to use as many of the cable routing holes, tie anchors. and hiding spots possible.
> Good cable management is an art, don't get frustrated. Getting all of your supplies and tools laid out before you get started is highly recommended. A lot of the time the wires, cables, and connectors you have might not be able to do everything you want. You can fabricate some of your own if needed and able but you might also need to purchase a few extenders, splitters or couplers to get the job done right. With a good plan, a little tlc, and some patients, I'm sure it will turn out great. Best of luck, keep us posted...
> _~Vidia_
> 
> -edit- Check out the rate my cables thread here on OCN to get some ideas...


This my rig after a lots of time spent on it..


This when i need to handle a bunch of wire..


----------



## johnko1

wow your back side is a mess! Mine too


----------



## tdubl007

Side window all finished. I Think it turned out really nice.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Side window all finished. I Think it turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It has turned out well










Great work. Like how you have kept the side fans as well.

I plan on a window in mine, but I want the side fans out, with out it being almost a complete side panel window.


----------



## tdubl007

Thanks, yeah I couldn't decide if i wanted an entire side window and get rid of the fans or do what I did. In the end I thought the middle window turned out good and is a bit different than the full side windows you see.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Some nice hardware in their *Kristof* , reminds me a bit of a jungle, on the count of all the green and all the wires! What are your temps like?


BF3: 2 cores max out around 70C, and the other at 62C

Prime95: 2 cores Around 90C, and the other 2 @ 82C


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Thanks, yeah I couldn't decide if i wanted an entire side window and get rid of the fans or do what I did. In the end I thought the middle window turned out good and is a bit different than the full side windows you see.


In my opinion this is very ugly. I don"t think you have much profit from side fans so my advice would be make a full size window


----------



## tdubl007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> In my opinion this is very ugly. I don"t think you have much profit from side fans so my advice would be make a full size window


LOL, that is perfectly ok not liking it. I do agree about the side fan comment. Just wanted to give it a go and see what it would look like the way I did it. I like to have fun projects to do, and I thought the side window one would be good. Super easy to do and I like the end result. I may end up extending it later and getting rid of the side fans. Who knows. But I like it as is as well.


----------



## thisisfraa

I'm new here, so forgive me when I make stupid assumptions haha

My 3-year old system (i7-920 on X58A board, 12GB Kingston RAM, etc) died 3 days ago (lightning strike), I lost both my motherboard and my 4x2TB HDDs (+ Intel 80GB SSD). I had it set up in RAID so I would have backups of everything, but apparently that doesn't help a lot when all your drives die at once







Luckily my dad's 3 month old desktop survived, but we did lose about every alarm clock in the house and some other small devices. Since I'm a photographer, I was pretty bummed out when I realized I lost about a year of timelapse sequences, 10 years of collecting music, etc... But oh well, I tried a lot of things but I couldn't get my drives to spin up on 3 different systems, also no results through a SATA-USB adapter. To recover from the shock I just configured a new system and since I've read so many positive reviews about the 690 II Advanced, I stumbled upon this thread. To clarify, I'm no overclocker what so ever, I have ZERO experience with it









This is what I came up with:

Case: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version) + SideWindow
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K
CPU Cooler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
RAM: Corsair XMS3 4x8GB 1333Mhz RAM
PSU: Corsair Builder CX500 V2
HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 . 2TB
SSD: Crucial m4 128GB
DVD: SAMSUNG 22x8x16xDVD+RW SATA

A lot of you will wonder: "WHAT ABOUT THE GPU?!!?!!". Well, my old GPU still works, which is a bit of a miracle since everything else is pretty much fried. It's an older ATI HD4870 1GB, nothing fancy, but since I'm not a gamer it'll do fine for what I need. Some people will probably be annoyed by the 500W PSU which is not modular, but I'll live with it. I'll mainly be using the PC with Lightroom 4 and Adobe CS6 (especially After Effects). So I guess it'll run pretty good for that! I also keep busy in Ableton for music production, for sound I'm gonna use my old thrusty Native Instruments Audio8DJ soundcard, which is still a beast! I'm really excited about the case though, great design, all black interior, those HDD trays, tool-less bays and even with a non-modular PSU I could probably stick away a lot of cables where I can't see 'em







Hope I can join the club somewhere next week!

PS: I'm gonna switch to external hard drives for backup from now on, think it's the safest way to go. Or does anyone else have a good idea?


----------



## tdubl007

Wow! I'm sorry you lost all that stuff. That sucks. Frickin lightning







I recently upgraded to the 690 ii advanced and it's just a wonderful case. Lots of room, without being too massive. I think you'll really like it. Good luck with the new build. You can't go wrong with this case


----------



## thisisfraa

Yeah it's the kind of thing you always ignore because you always think it won't happen to you, but when it does... all you want to do is sit in a corner and cry haha









The thing is, I also just bought a new Macbook Pro 13 inch, put an SSD into it, 8GB of RAM. I wasn't planning on buying a new desktop system. But apparently I should be able to get the new PC paid back to me from the insurance, so that's a plus









And yeah the case looks awesome, even just stock


----------



## Hackcremo

New User Reporting In..











The Powerhouse..


----------



## ivanlabrie

So gorgeous!

Congrats on your setup


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisisfraa*
> 
> I'm new here, so forgive me when I make stupid assumptions haha
> My 3-year old system (i7-920 on X58A board, 12GB Kingston RAM, etc) died 3 days ago (lightning strike), I lost both my motherboard and my 4x2TB HDDs (+ Intel 80GB SSD). I had it set up in RAID so I would have backups of everything, but apparently that doesn't help a lot when all your drives die at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily my dad's 3 month old desktop survived, but we did lose about every alarm clock in the house and some other small devices. Since I'm a photographer, I was pretty bummed out when I realized I lost about a year of timelapse sequences, 10 years of collecting music, etc... But oh well, I tried a lot of things but I couldn't get my drives to spin up on 3 different systems, also no results through a SATA-USB adapter. To recover from the shock I just configured a new system and since I've read so many positive reviews about the 690 II Advanced, I stumbled upon this thread. To clarify, I'm no overclocker what so ever, I have ZERO experience with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I came up with:
> Case: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version) + SideWindow
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K
> CPU Cooler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> RAM: Corsair XMS3 4x8GB 1333Mhz RAM
> PSU: Corsair Builder CX500 V2
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 . 2TB
> SSD: Crucial m4 128GB
> DVD: SAMSUNG 22x8x16xDVD+RW SATA
> A lot of you will wonder: "WHAT ABOUT THE GPU?!!?!!". Well, my old GPU still works, which is a bit of a miracle since everything else is pretty much fried. It's an older ATI HD4870 1GB, nothing fancy, but since I'm not a gamer it'll do fine for what I need. Some people will probably be annoyed by the 500W PSU which is not modular, but I'll live with it. I'll mainly be using the PC with Lightroom 4 and Adobe CS6 (especially After Effects). So I guess it'll run pretty good for that! I also keep busy in Ableton for music production, for sound I'm gonna use my old thrusty Native Instruments Audio8DJ soundcard, which is still a beast! I'm really excited about the case though, great design, all black interior, those HDD trays, tool-less bays and even with a non-modular PSU I could probably stick away a lot of cables where I can't see 'em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I can join the club somewhere next week!
> PS: I'm gonna switch to external hard drives for backup from now on, think it's the safest way to go. Or does anyone else have a good idea?


I'm sorry to hear that.Having that many precious files,you should have a ups for extra protection.From now on I hope you will be more careful


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> New User Reporting In..


Now that's one sexy 690. Stock. The best there is.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisisfraa*
> 
> I'm new here, so forgive me when I make stupid assumptions haha
> My 3-year old system (i7-920 on X58A board, 12GB Kingston RAM, etc) died 3 days ago (lightning strike), I lost both my motherboard and my 4x2TB HDDs (+ Intel 80GB SSD). I had it set up in RAID so I would have backups of everything, but apparently that doesn't help a lot when all your drives die at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily my dad's 3 month old desktop survived, but we did lose about every alarm clock in the house and some other small devices. Since I'm a photographer, I was pretty bummed out when I realized I lost about a year of timelapse sequences, 10 years of collecting music, etc... But oh well, I tried a lot of things but I couldn't get my drives to spin up on 3 different systems, also no results through a SATA-USB adapter. To recover from the shock I just configured a new system and since I've read so many positive reviews about the 690 II Advanced, I stumbled upon this thread. To clarify, I'm no overclocker what so ever, I have ZERO experience with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I came up with:
> Case: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version) + SideWindow
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K
> CPU Cooler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> RAM: Corsair XMS3 4x8GB 1333Mhz RAM
> PSU: Corsair Builder CX500 V2
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 . 2TB
> SSD: Crucial m4 128GB
> DVD: SAMSUNG 22x8x16xDVD+RW SATA
> A lot of you will wonder: "WHAT ABOUT THE GPU?!!?!!". Well, my old GPU still works, which is a bit of a miracle since everything else is pretty much fried. It's an older ATI HD4870 1GB, nothing fancy, but since I'm not a gamer it'll do fine for what I need. Some people will probably be annoyed by the 500W PSU which is not modular, but I'll live with it. I'll mainly be using the PC with Lightroom 4 and Adobe CS6 (especially After Effects). So I guess it'll run pretty good for that! I also keep busy in Ableton for music production, for sound I'm gonna use my old thrusty Native Instruments Audio8DJ soundcard, which is still a beast! I'm really excited about the case though, great design, all black interior, those HDD trays, tool-less bays and even with a non-modular PSU I could probably stick away a lot of cables where I can't see 'em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I can join the club somewhere next week!
> PS: I'm gonna switch to external hard drives for backup from now on, think it's the safest way to go. Or does anyone else have a good idea?


I you are really wanting the data back, and have some free time I might suggest reading through these links:
suggestions such as freeze the drive to get out of park so it can spin up, or replacing its external pcb with a known good drive, or even even finding a tech near by that is good with data recovery

http://www.wikihow.com/Recover-a-Dead-Hard-Disk
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/200-ways-to-revive-a-hard-drive/


----------



## thisisfraa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that.Having that many precious files,you should have a ups for extra protection.From now on I hope you will be more careful


Well usually I just unplug my whole PC when there's a thunderstorm, that has worked for me for more than 10 years. But having a UPS will definitely help, gonna look up some prices cause I have no idea









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> I you are really wanting the data back, and have some free time I might suggest reading through these links:
> suggestions such as freeze the drive to get out of park so it can spin up, or replacing its external pcb with a known good drive, or even even finding a tech near by that is good with data recovery
> http://www.wikihow.com/Recover-a-Dead-Hard-Disk
> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/200-ways-to-revive-a-hard-drive/


Thanks! I'll look in to that, hopefully I'm lucky


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

+1 for UPS's. With the kind of money most of us have spent on our rigs I feel a UPS is mandatory, Not just for thunder storm's too! I used one in my old appt due to crap for wiring, my rig would flip the breaker every now and then.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This my rig after a lots of time spent on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This when i need to handle a bunch of wire..


WOW, you really weren't kidding hmm? I would tame that bee's nest asap!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New User Reporting In..:D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Powerhouse..:o


Same rig? That is simply amazing, its like Dr Jekyll and Mr. Hyde...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Side window all finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I Think it turned out really nice.


Very interesting, I think we have all thought about doing this to our stock side panels before, I'm glad someone finally did. I always wanted to know what it would look like if you kept both vents and added a window, instead of keeping just the bottom one like most people. I like it alot, I actually think it looks quite nice. Its different and unique, people are afraid of whats different, so don't mind the naysayers...they're just jealous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> BF3: 2 cores max out around 70C, and the other at 62C
> Prime95: 2 cores Around 90C, and the other 2 @ 82C


A little warm for my taste, my hottest temp is around 65C...on the gpu (gtx460) on a hot summer day (moderate / high oc). My entire systems on air as well (13 fans). Its amazing what wires can do as far as heat goes. Not only do they themselves generate heat, especially when bundled and jumbled together, but they severely obstruct airflow if not managed correctly.

.......................................

And to *thisisfraa*, listen to *ryan w*, its not only good advice but he is totaly and 100% right. I have my own custom pc build and repair shop, we do both of these techniques to recover data, especially the pcb swap.

As far as power surges go, at least buy yourself a nice beefy surge protector and worry about an expensive uninterruptible power supply (ups) in the future. They are nice to have but not really a necessity, unless your area is prone to power outages and lightning strikes that is.


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> .......................................
> And to *thisisfraa*, listen to *ryan w*, its not only good advice but he is totaly and 100% right. I have my own custom pc build and repair shop, we do both of these techniques to recover data, especially the pcb swap.
> As far as power surges go, at least buy yourself a nice beefy surge protector and worry about an expensive uninterruptible power supply (ups) in the future. They are nice to have but not really a necessity, unless your area is prone to power outages and lightning strikes that is.


Yeah i got a spare ups/upc from work sometime last year, sooo glad i have it makes a comfy note in my mind prospectively, not always needed just nice to know! as far as owning a computer build/repair shop, your a lucky man lol, would love to have my own pc company! maybe one day, i have the knowledge and such but where i live isn't very tech savvy lol, the pc stores here suck imo. why i would like my own, as far as working for one, i wouldnt make the money i do in oil and gas industry and supporting the family comes first lol. most the stores here though are very basic dont carry anything for pc enthusiasts in any kind of way,. most they're products are generic, some of the IT guys there know a bit or obvious they wouldn't have a job, but not enough to pick their brains or learn something in the advanced end of pc building/modding.


----------



## QuidZz

Few new pictures















CM 690 II (ver.2) "Fatal1ty edition"









CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K + Thermalright MUX-120 Black + CM SickleFLow Red LED
MBO: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance
RAM: Kingmax 8GB, 1600 Mhz
SSD: Samsung 64GB 830 Series
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 250GB, Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen 2TB
VGA: MSI GTX 680 2GB
PSU: XFX Core Edition 80+ 550W
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 932BF
OS: Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Other: CM 692 Standard ( Fatal1ty edition







) ,Logitech G9x & G15, SteelSeries QcK Medal of honor edition ,UPS: C-Lion Blazer Vista 800,


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuidZz*
> 
> Few new pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM 690 II (ver.2) "Fatal1ty edition"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K + Thermalright MUX-120 Black + CM SickleFLow Red LED
> MBO: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance
> RAM: Kingmax 8GB, 1600 Mhz
> SSD: Samsung 64GB 830 Series
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 250GB, Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen 2TB
> VGA: MSI GTX 680 2GB
> PSU: XFX Core Edition 80+ 550W
> Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 932BF
> OS: Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit
> Other: CM 692 Standard ( Fatal1ty edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ,Logitech G9x & G15, SteelSeries QcK Medal of honor edition ,UPS: C-Lion Blazer Vista 800,


looking good


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuidZz*
> 
> Few new pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM 690 II (ver.2) "Fatal1ty edition"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K + Thermalright MUX-120 Black + CM SickleFLow Red LED
> MBO: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance
> RAM: Kingmax 8GB, 1600 Mhz
> SSD: Samsung 64GB 830 Series
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 250GB, Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen 2TB
> VGA: MSI GTX 680 2GB
> PSU: XFX Core Edition 80+ 550W
> Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 932BF
> OS: Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit
> Other: CM 692 Standard ( Fatal1ty edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ,Logitech G9x & G15, SteelSeries QcK Medal of honor edition ,UPS: C-Lion Blazer Vista 800,


I'm jealous of that gpu







I still use the onboard one


----------



## thisisfraa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> And to *thisisfraa*, listen to *ryan w*, its not only good advice but he is totaly and 100% right. I have my own custom pc build and repair shop, we do both of these techniques to recover data, especially the pcb swap.
> As far as power surges go, at least buy yourself a nice beefy surge protector and worry about an expensive uninterruptible power supply (ups) in the future. They are nice to have but not really a necessity, unless your area is prone to power outages and lightning strikes that is.


Yeah I'm definitely gonna look into it when I get my new PC.
A UPS is also on the list for the near future.

As for my configuration, I canceled the side window, I think I'm just gonna make my own since the one they sell has that butt ugly little vent in it.
Also ordered a sleeving kit, a tool to puh the pins out and a white cold cathode, some really light modding, nothing fancy


----------



## QuidZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> looking good


Thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I'm jealous of that gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still use the onboard one


Hope you will upgrade soon


----------



## tdubl007

Vidia-King, Thank you sir







Hopefully get a little case lighting in this weekend and then watercooling stuff arrives next week. I can't wait.


----------



## tdubl007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuidZz*
> 
> Few new pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM 690 II (ver.2) "Fatal1ty edition"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K + Thermalright MUX-120 Black + CM SickleFLow Red LED
> MBO: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance
> RAM: Kingmax 8GB, 1600 Mhz
> SSD: Samsung 64GB 830 Series
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 250GB, Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen 2TB
> VGA: MSI GTX 680 2GB
> PSU: XFX Core Edition 80+ 550W
> Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 932BF
> OS: Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit
> Other: CM 692 Standard ( Fatal1ty edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ,Logitech G9x & G15, SteelSeries QcK Medal of honor edition ,UPS: C-Lion Blazer Vista 800,


Nice build, looks great


----------



## Michalius

Nice build QuidZz! So clean yet stuffed with so much hardware!

<3 Croatia too, going back to Zagreb and the Dalmatian Coast for some vacationing this summer!


----------



## QuidZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Nice build, looks great


Thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Nice build QuidZz! So clean yet stuffed with so much hardware!
> <3 Croatia too, going back to Zagreb and the Dalmatian Coast for some vacationing this summer!


Thanks man, I'am glad you like Croatia, I live in Sinj, near Split in Dalmatia


----------



## avattz

I bought the top panel that has USB 3.0 for my CM 690 II Advanced, but it comes with a grounding wire and I don't know where it goes, does anyone know? Anyone have photos of it? The old top panel doesn't have a grounding wire...


----------



## thisisfraa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avattz*
> 
> I bought the top panel that has USB 3.0 for my CM 690 II Advanced, but it comes with a grounding wire and I don't know where it goes, does anyone know? Anyone have photos of it? The old top panel doesn't have a grounding wire...


I don't know how that works for US folks, but overhere the case is grounded to the PSU's ground, that ground goes into the outlet. So if you connect that ground lead to your case somewhere, you should be good.

But in the US, you guys don't have a ground in the outlet, right? In that case it might be different. How are other devices grounded then?


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avattz*
> 
> I bought the top panel that has USB 3.0 for my CM 690 II Advanced, but it comes with a grounding wire and I don't know where it goes, does anyone know? Anyone have photos of it? The old top panel doesn't have a grounding wire...


About 10 pages back I answered this same question, here's a link to my post...*LINK*...

And yes *thisisfraa* majority of the new 3 prong outlets have a ground wire in the US, the 2 prong variety don not tho.


----------



## thisisfraa

I only saw 2 prong outlets on my US visits till now, or I just didn't notice the 3 prong outlets.
It was actually something I was wondering about for a while. So isnt't so that 2 prong outlets are still more common?

Also, maybe it's just me but US plugs/outlets always look so flimsy compared to European ones


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisisfraa*
> So isnt't so that 2 prong outlets are still more common?


Uh, no. Grounded (3-prong) outlets have been in use here since the 1960's.


----------



## avattz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> About 10 pages back I answered this same question, here's a link to my post...*LINK*...
> And yes *thisisfraa* majority of the new 3 prong outlets have a ground wire in the US, the 2 prong variety don not tho.


I'll ground it somewhere, but I wanted to know where the cable was grounded by default on the new cases.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avattz*
> 
> I'll ground it somewhere, but I wanted to know where the cable was grounded by default on the new cases.


Official answer = pink circle...



...or no wheres, depending on if CM was nice enough to connect it for you. I have seen (in person) a case that came with it already bolted down (using a blot & nut), and another that didn't (it was literally just tucked up behind the top panel). The one that had it connected already wasn't necessarily connected the proper way (they grounded it to the chassis without removing the paint). This wont necessarily make or break the whole idea behind grounding the top i/o panel but it just makes sense, if your going to do it, do it right and remove the paint.


----------



## avattz

Hmm.. looks like I'll just have to tuck it away as I don't have anything to remove that piece of metal blocking the hole.

Edit: I was wondering if I can attach it to one of the X-Dock's Molex ground wires (the two middle black ones).


----------



## thisisfraa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*
> 
> Uh, no. Grounded (3-prong) outlets have been in use here since the 1960's.


Then I just didn't notice them


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avattz*
> 
> Hmm.. looks like I'll just have to tuck it away as I don't have anything to remove that piece of metal blocking the hole.
> Edit: I was wondering if I can attach it to one of the X-Dock's Molex ground wires (the two middle black ones).


Sure you can, all ground wires can be connected to each other.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Hey does anyone know where i can buy or will buy if you live in the uk some rubber grommets that come with the new CM 690 II. I've been wanting them so i contacted CM and they said they can sell them in the US but they can in the uk? ***! lol.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Hey does anyone know where i can buy or will buy if you live in the uk some rubber grommets that come with the new CM 690 II. I've been wanting them so i contacted CM and they said they can sell them in the US but they can in the uk? ***! lol.


I've read somewhere that the rubber grommets from corsair 800d will fit.Have a few that I asked from corsair but haven't tested yet (bored to do cable management again)


----------



## robster84

Been signed up here for a while but only posted once









Heres mine as it sits now with no psu so stuck on the laptop


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Hey does anyone know where i can buy or will buy if you live in the uk some rubber grommets that come with the new CM 690 II. I've been wanting them so i contacted CM and they said they can sell them in the US but they can in the uk? ***! lol.


Hers a link to the site that sells them *TG_*...performance-pcs...they are $14.99 and fit almost perfect, you will have to cut 2 in half for the big psu hole on the bottom, and fit them side by side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I've read somewhere that the rubber grommets from corsair 800d will fit.Have a few that I asked from corsair but haven't tested yet (bored to do cable management again)


You read that in this thread most likely


----------



## johnko1

yes,another user here told me they should work


----------



## Analog

How is the noise level of this case with the stock fans?


----------



## Vidia-King

To be honest its pretty non-existent, but who uses the stock fans? Only one I kept was the front blue led 140mm and I rewired it so the leds are always on. I utilize the top panel light switch for my cold cathodes.


----------



## iCrap

Just ordered a KKN5 (or whatever the new one is called) from the egg.
Where can i buy the window for this case? I saw it on the CM store but no buy link :/


----------



## Vidia-King

Umm you can "add to cart" on the cm website...LINK...

Or just try amazon and ebay...

You can also try google shopping too, just type in RA-692-KWN1 and search. You can look on any popular pc accessory etailer / retailer as well. They are not rare, they are very easy to find, even as cheep as $14.99.


----------



## iCrap

Thanks. I must have been looking at an older version or something, becuase the one i found was apparently discontinued.


----------



## fahmicious

I tried the search function, but couldnt find the answer. Does this case support Antec Kuhler 920 with Push/Pull setup at the rear exhaust case?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> I tried the search function, but couldnt find the answer. Does this case support Antec Kuhler 920 with Push/Pull setup at the rear exhaust case?


Yeah it does.


----------



## ryan w

not an owner but ^^^agreed, seems to be built to fit in most mid towers just mount cooler before rad or the fan blocks the mounting screws. As well the backplate access may be an issue depending on what version of cm 690 you have.

take a look: http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/cases/cooler-master-690-ii-advanced-black-and-white-mid-tower-chassis-review/5/


----------



## tommyb

my first mod, horrible paint job though


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommyb*
> 
> 
> my first mod, horrible paint job though


That is the way i wanted to do mine as well, except I didnt have any way to make 2 holes for the tubes on the top of my case.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> To be honest its pretty non-existent, but who uses the stock fans? Only one I kept was the front blue led 140mm and I rewired it so the leds are always on. I utilize the top panel light switch for my cold cathodes.


You got a pic of the wiring, please?








Since I removed the front fan, I'm thinking of plugin my cathodes there (if I'll reposition the leds).


----------



## tdubl007

Hi guys, I just came across this, and found it to just be one of the most immaculate cases I've ever seen. Hopefully posting a link is ok. If it's not I apologize and feel free to delete this post. I thought pretty much everyone would enjoy this. It is NOT my case, just one of the cleanest 690 builds I've ever seen. Here ya go

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=221316


----------



## Vidia-King

Yeah the Aurora build is truly an epic one... I would have done a few things different myself, but that's just my personal preferences and opinion.


----------



## iCrap

Just got my case in today. it's really really nice. Now i just need the windowed panel and to install my WC.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> You got a pic of the wiring, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I removed the front fan, I'm thinking of plugin my cathodes there (if I'll reposition the leds).


I don't as of right now...([email protected]) for this months OCN-TC. But, if you want to wait until the 1st of next month, I'll be able to provide a couple of shots for you. If you want, I can draw up a diagram in paint and give you a small write up on how to do the fan (led always on) and the cathodes (to the case's switch). Just let me know...


----------



## mikupoiss

You could just explain the cathode connectors.
I don't care much about the always on fan. The lit-up front side is a no go for me


----------



## TeeBlack

i just got a black and white 690ii advanced. havent transfer my rig over yet and was looking at the TT Water 2.0 Extreme and wondering what is the thickest 240mm rad can you fit up top? will a 38mm rad fit?


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> You could just explain the cathode connectors.
> I don't care much about the always on fan. The lit-up front side is a no go for me


Give me a coupke more days and I'll have pics and an explanation for ya! (TC is almost over)...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> i just got a black and white 690ii advanced. havent transfer my rig over yet and was looking at the TT Water 2.0 Extreme and wondering what is the thickest 240mm rad can you fit up top? will a 38mm rad fit?


I have answered this in a round-about way a few pages back...*LINK TO POST.*..but in short, no, that's a little to thick I believe, correct me if I'm wrong somebody.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Give me a coupke more days and I'll have pics and an explanation for ya! (TC is almost over)...
> I have answered this in a round-about way a few pages back...*LINK TO POST.*..but in short, no, that's a little to thick I believe, correct me if I'm wrong somebody.


Same here watch this:


----------



## tdubl007

Finally got all my water cooling stuff installed this weekend. Here she is. I've got a thick 120 rad as intake up front, another 120 rad as exhaust on back and a swiftech 220xp up top.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey can you guys recommend me a red led fan I can use for the front intake?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey can you guys recommend me a red led fan I can use for the front intake?


I am looking at purchasing some 140's to replace my 120 Coolermaster Sickflows, that still matches the remaining red sickleflows in the case

With either this dark frame with LEDs :
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12865/fan-838/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_140mm_Fan_-_Red_BFF-BLF-14025R-RP.html?tl=g36c331s877&id=Gxm49JJH
Or this clear/red frame with LEDs high CFM:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14439/fan-929/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_140mm_Fan_-_Red_LED_BFF-LPRO-14025R-RP.html?tl=g36c331s877&id=Gxm49JJH


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey can you guys recommend me a red led fan I can use for the front intake?


i have been eyeballing he Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM for my build. they are more or less re branded red noisblocker fans.


----------



## Tryas

Hi all.

Here is my new PC. It is not completed. Sorry for poor photo quality , they were taken by phone.

Whole album
https://picasaweb.google.com/117909828366435414496/NEWPC?authkey=Gv1sRgCKSPmtr95vqebQ

Front
https://picasaweb.google.com/117909828366435414496/NEWPC?authkey=Gv1sRgCKSPmtr95vqebQ#5760872394673527314

From the side
https://picasaweb.google.com/117909828366435414496/NEWPC?authkey=Gv1sRgCKSPmtr95vqebQ#5760872295416573986

Top
https://picasaweb.google.com/117909828366435414496/NEWPC?authkey=Gv1sRgCKSPmtr95vqebQ#5760872415047838210

Back
https://picasaweb.google.com/117909828366435414496/NEWPC?authkey=Gv1sRgCKSPmtr95vqebQ#5760875286893483330

EDIT :

Home-made dust filters on the bottom
https://picasaweb.google.com/117909828366435414496/NEWPC?authkey=Gv1sRgCKSPmtr95vqebQ#5761990744027668018


----------



## tdubl007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tryas*
> 
> Hi all.
> Here is my new PC. It is not completed. Sorry for poor photo quality , they were taken by phone.
> 
> Looking good man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send some more pics when you've got it all done.


----------



## Brandon Alvaro

my rig ... it's best i can do ....



























*sorry for poor details 'cause taken by my phone ....


----------



## bintang1180

*SimpleStyle View :*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














*SimpleStyle Closer Vew :*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














*SimpleStyle On View :*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














*SimpleStyle Side Panel :*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














*SimpleStyle Validated :*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































*Update For VGA Backplate







:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















thanks a lot


----------



## tdubl007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon Alvaro*
> 
> my rig ... it's best i can do ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job! Looks great
> 
> Bintang, looks awesome. Black and red always looks good:thumb:


----------



## bintang1180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brandon Alvaro*
> 
> my rig ... it's best i can do ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job! Looks great
> Bintang, looks awesome. Black and red always looks good:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to your comment
Click to expand...


----------



## Duski

Bitang, Branden and Tryas, looking good guys! glad to see some new posts of some pcs! liking it for sure







cant wait until i can do some more to my pc lol... jus waiting to get new car, then working on my sons new comp, then back to mine!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SimpleStyle Spek :*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Mobo_ DFI DK P35
> *CPU_Core2Quad Q8400 2.66Ghz dailly OC 3.00Ghz
> *VGA_EVGA GTX550 Ti FPB
> *RAM_DDR2 Patriot 2X2Gb With Corsair Dominator cooler fan
> *HSF_Thermaltake Frio
> *PSU_Corsair CX 500
> *HDD_80Gb seagate (system),with WDC green 1Tb (data)
> *case_CM 690 II
> *Optical Drive_LG DVD RW
> *Monitor_LG LED Flatron E1941
> *Speaker_Simbadut CST 7000
> *Peripheral_Logitech K100 :hammers,Elephant Dragunov
> 
> 
> *SimpleStyle View :*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SimpleStyle Closer Vew :*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SimpleStyle On View :*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SimpleStyle Side Panel :*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SimpleStyle Validated :*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update For VGA Backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot


Well, simply AMAZING!!!
this is the color scheme i want to achieve in my (future) build, black with subtle touches of red. (without the LEDs, or the camera just makes them very bright?)


----------



## athlon 64

It looks magnificant! How do you make those bottom covers? Around psu?


----------



## bintang1180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> It looks magnificant! How do you make those bottom covers? Around psu?


thanks bro
I made the cover psu uses material from the plate
plate is bent in accordance with our wishes by using plate bending tools.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> thanks bro
> I made the cover psu uses material from the plate
> plate is bent in accordance with our wishes by using plate bending tools.


What

What exactly do you mean by material form the "PLATE"?


----------



## bintang1180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> What
> What exactly do you mean by material form the "PLATE"?


imean using materials from the steel

"apologize in advance if my language is less clear"


----------



## athlon 64

aha, but what exactly have you used and where have you bought or got that?


----------



## alancsalt

Steel vendors in Australia will fold sheet metal for you to whatever size or shape you want. You give them a drawing with the measurements you want and they will fold it for you - for a price...


----------



## athlon 64

Aha







,nice, i"ll have to improvize.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Aha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,nice, i"ll have to improvize.


Go to ace...they have stainless steel sheets perfect for that for about 2-4 bucks. Harbor freight sells a metal seamer for 16 bucks that is just a huge hand held metal bender =)

Im using that now for my project im working on. Works great!!


----------



## athlon 64

Well i"m seriously thinking about replacing my cm 690 2 with a silverstone raven 2 so i was just asking i don"t think i will be modding.


----------



## mikupoiss

Is it only me who doesn't like the painted drive latches?


----------



## johnko1

I don't like them painted, the matt black from factory is great IMO


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Is it only me who doesn't like the painted drive latches?


I use to think the same,

until I got bored and started painting.









And now that I am repainting I am painting everything, even making the black MB tray Gloss Black instead of matte.


----------



## Duski

i like painting the latches just to have the overall color scheme feel, black looks good imo as well, but with mine i dont have much white on the outside for kind of puts everything together.


----------



## SoulFiend

Add me pls


----------



## lostmybandaide

add please! thanks!


----------



## 420blazedout

Add me to the Cooler Master 690II Advanced unmodded club


----------



## bintang1180

@420blazedout great rig and very well


----------



## 420blazedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> @420blazedout great rig and very well


tyvm for the kind words

i put this build together from a old hp oem computer and decided it needed a new look so i went with this case


----------



## Hackcremo

Hello guys..what is the best fan setup for CM 690 II advanced..??


----------



## ginger_nuts

140mm were you can, top, front and bottom.

Quiet 120mm rear.

Nothing on the side.

Works well









But anything goes, the case is pretty cool with minimal air.


----------



## simonwetting

This rig is really the best rig I've ever seen. Especially the fan's are so cool. Which fan's are you using and which heat sink.


----------



## simonwetting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Well, simply AMAZING!!!
> this is the color scheme i want to achieve in my (future) build, black with subtle touches of red. (without the LEDs, or the camera just makes them very bright?)


This rig is really the best rig I've ever seen. Especially the fan's are so cool. Which fan's are you using and which heat sink.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 140mm were you can, top, front and bottom.
> Quiet 120mm rear.
> Nothing on the side.
> Works well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anything goes, the case is pretty cool with minimal air.


which fan gonna be intake and exhaust..?? right now using hyper 212+ with Push/Pull Artic f12..


----------



## ginger_nuts

The best rule of thumb, and it seems to work with this case, is:

Intake at the front and bottom.

Exhaust top and rear.

If you want more silent operation, you will get away with just exhaust at top and rear, nothing else.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> The best rule of thumb, and it seems to work with this case, is:
> Intake at the front and bottom.
> Exhaust top and rear.
> If you want more silent operation, you will get away with just exhaust at top and rear, nothing else.


IMO the "stock" set up is lacking. By stock I mean front and bottom =intake, Top and rear =exhaust.

After much experimentation I have settled on a positive pressure case flow (no exhaust fans at all). This set up has 1 big advantage's over negative pressure case.
1. DUST! using all intake fan's allow you to filter the air entering the case effectively. on a Negative pressure case the exhaust fans will actually suck in air from between side panels, Drive bay device's (CD drive's, Fan controllers, ect) and other place's you just cannot filter.

I would like to add that for the most part, PP setups have generally lower temps than an NP set up. There are exceptions to this but they are few and far between.

I would never suggest some one use a Negative Pressure case(like what you suggest at the end of your post). You have essentially created a bag less vacuum cleaner.


----------



## seeker fi

Hi Guys!

Just thought to drop by here and show you my second CM690-II Rig.



22-drive UnRaid server.








The front is a mess still but the insides are pretty much done.

Link to my Build-log at my sig.


----------



## alancsalt

Oh wow!









Did you have to butcher other 690 cases to get enough racks?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> IMO the "stock" set up is lacking. By stock I mean front and bottom =intake, Top and rear =exhaust.
> After much experimentation I have settled on a positive pressure case flow (no exhaust fans at all). This set up has 1 big advantage's over negative pressure case.
> 1. DUST! using all intake fan's allow you to filter the air entering the case effectively. on a Negative pressure case the exhaust fans will actually suck in air from between side panels, Drive bay device's (CD drive's, Fan controllers, ect) and other place's you just cannot filter.
> I would like to add that for the most part, PP setups have generally lower temps than an NP set up. There are exceptions to this but they are few and far between.
> I would never suggest some one use a Negative Pressure case(like what you suggest at the end of your post). You have essentially created a bag less vacuum cleaner.


I was more stating to keep the air flowing from front bottom to top rear, which can be negative or positive pressure, which is easy enough to change.

But saying that if you want quiet, I have found running a negative pressure with the same fans a damn site quieter.

I have never really considered dust being a problem since it probably don't go a month with out it being opened, and then cleaned.


----------



## Hackcremo

so far i am testing different fan configuration with good airflow/noise..
this my rig look like..

close up


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> IMO the "stock" set up is lacking. By stock I mean front and bottom =intake, Top and rear =exhaust.
> After much experimentation I have settled on a positive pressure case flow (no exhaust fans at all). This set up has 1 big advantage's over negative pressure case.
> 1. DUST! using all intake fan's allow you to filter the air entering the case effectively. on a Negative pressure case the exhaust fans will actually suck in air from between side panels, Drive bay device's (CD drive's, Fan controllers, ect) and other place's you just cannot filter.
> I would like to add that for the most part, PP setups have generally lower temps than an NP set up. There are exceptions to this but they are few and far between.
> I would never suggest some one use a Negative Pressure case(like what you suggest at the end of your post). You have essentially created a bag less vacuum cleaner.


Countless tests have shown that the amount of dust is directly proportional to the amount of airflow. It's no different than filtering air in a car. Less flow = better filtration = less dust. If your equipment i has already reached a maximum cooling capacity at the lower flow levels, you _might_ see better temperatures with a lower flow setup simply because there is less non-heat-conductive material between your coolers and the air flowing over it (less dust).

But it really does depend completely upon your configuration. Achieving good flow patterns will improve temperatures tens of thousands of times more than the silly "pressure" theories. Anybody who thinks their case has a different pressure than ambient needs a serious reality check.









Also look at it this way. If you clean your case and notice even dusting everywhere, you are doing cooling wrong. That means the air in your case is turbulent everywhere evenly. If you can see different dust densities leading from your intake, over your components, and to your exhaust then congratulations, you have good flow. Dust is carried by air, you should hope it's concentrated around the components you want cooled. Choose a priority, excellent flow or ease of cleaning. To have a _quiet_ case you will really only be able to choose one.

Or go water and stop worrying about flow, just worry about whether the air going through your rads is hot or cold. All of these 'x is better than y' discussions are silly. If you have lower profile ram, you will swear by the benefits of a 5.25" bay fan. If you have Corsair Vengeance or other high profile ram, you will say those people are full of it. Just find what works for your components and run with it.

The dust filters on the 690II are horrible anyway. No computer fan will be able to maintain good flow and filtration while still being quiet. I run gelid wing 12pl fans which have static pressure similar to or slightly higher than AP-15s and the filters still make them work harder. I actually prefer a slight coating of dust since it lowers the air whoosh (the fan motors are super close to silent).

tl;dr: go water, acquire incredibly sexy cooling components, never look back.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Countless tests have shown that the amount of dust is directly proportional to the amount of airflow. It's no different than filtering air in a car. Less flow = better filtration = less dust. If your equipment i has already reached a maximum cooling capacity at the lower flow levels, you _might_ see better temperatures with a lower flow setup simply because there is less non-heat-conductive material between your coolers and the air flowing over it (less dust).
> But it really does depend completely upon your configuration. Achieving good flow patterns will improve temperatures tens of thousands of times more than the silly "pressure" theories. Anybody who thinks their case has a different pressure than ambient needs a serious reality check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at it this way. If you clean your case and notice even dusting everywhere, you are doing cooling wrong. That means the air in your case is turbulent everywhere evenly. If you can see different dust densities leading from your intake, over your components, and to your exhaust then congratulations, you have good flow. Dust is carried by air, you should hope it's concentrated around the components you want cooled. Choose a priority, excellent flow or ease of cleaning. To have a _quiet_ case you will really only be able to choose one.
> Or go water and stop worrying about flow, just worry about whether the air going through your rads is hot or cold. All of these 'x is better than y' discussions are silly. If you have lower profile ram, you will swear by the benefits of a 5.25" bay fan. If you have Corsair Vengeance or other high profile ram, you will say those people are full of it. Just find what works for your components and run with it.
> The dust filters on the 690II are horrible anyway. No computer fan will be able to maintain good flow and filtration while still being quiet. I run gelid wing 12pl fans which have static pressure similar to or slightly higher than AP-15s and the filters still make them work harder. I actually prefer a slight coating of dust since it lowers the air whoosh (the fan motors are super close to silent).
> tl;dr: go water, acquire incredibly sexy cooling components, never look back.


I'm not sure I under stand what your getting at?

The amount of dust has to do with airflow yes, but also filtration. With a negative pressure case you simply cannot filter all the air coming in, so more dust regardless of how much air flow you have.

If you take two identical case's with air filters on all intake fans and the same airflow, the positive pressure set up will have lest dust entering it, because more air entering the case is being ran though the filter, rather than from in between bay drive's, side panels and similar.

Lastly water cooling vs Air cooling is a debate for another thread. You go about setting up the case flow two differently.

I have plans to go water cooling but just cannot afford it at this time... a new toy followed me home and lets just say that 8 cylinder's, 12 PSI of boost, 5 spd and a Traction-Lok rear end take priority over water cooling.. can you say 11 second 1/4 time's on pump gas? because I just did lulz!


----------



## seeker fi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Oh wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to butcher other 690 cases to get enough racks?


Ruud at CM-store.eu hooked me up with two 3-drive HDD-cages.









As for the rest...
I happen to have four CM690's at the moment.









I still think it was worth it!








( I did cannibalize my desktop rig though! )









Well...
In the end you can't really have too many CM690s can you?


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seeker fi*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> Just thought to drop by here and show you my second CM690-II Rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22-drive UnRaid server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front is a mess still but the insides are pretty much done.
> Link to my Build-log at my sig.


Very impressive have yet to see anyone on here use this case for a server, and i personally am pretty impressed, enjoy the color variations and colors itself, wouldn't mind seeing the front and such to actually really see the exterior color. Like i said definitely impressive, ive never built a server nor have needed that much space personally for anything, even though i do have about 3 1/2 Tb or music and movies after backing up most my 300+ DvD collection, and others from downloads and various friends. maybe one day i will have to make a powerhouse, and can see our trusty cases can do any job! lol


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I'm not sure I under stand what your getting at?
> The amount of dust has to do with airflow yes, but also filtration. With a negative pressure case you simply cannot filter all the air coming in, so more dust regardless of how much air flow you have.
> If you take two identical case's with air filters on all intake fans and the same airflow, the positive pressure set up will have lest dust entering it, because more air entering the case is being ran though the filter, rather than from in between bay drive's, side panels and similar.
> Lastly water cooling vs Air cooling is a debate for another thread. You go about setting up the case flow two differently.
> I have plans to go water cooling but just cannot afford it at this time... a new toy followed me home and lets just say that 8 cylinder's, 12 PSI of boost, 5 spd and a Traction-Lok rear end take priority over water cooling.. can you say 11 second 1/4 time's on pump gas? because I just did lulz!


Basically filtration is filtration, you WILL NOT have a 'X pressure' case, period. Pressure in and outside the case will be the same regardless of fan setup.

Filtration and flow cannot both be had while maintaining a quiet case. In the pure decibel showdown you must choose one or the other. Once you raise the level of noise you feel is 'acceptable' then you can introduce more filtration while keeping noise to your new, noisier, standard. If electrostatic filtration is employed, this rule no longer holds. Of course, if you run electrostatic filtration in your case then you are braver than I!

If your cooler has a capacity of 30watts of dissipation per second, and accomplish that transfer of heat to the air with 24 cu. feet/min, adding more flow will not make your cooler more effective because it's maxed. The only thing that makes your cooler seem more effective is because particulate buildup over time is slower. That is one of the reasons people seem to see a difference with the whole 'pressure' nonsense.

A case with all fans blowing in will only appear to have less dust because the air is turbulent, meaning there are fewer pockets of air where the dust can fall-out of suspension. It DOES NOT mean less dust is entering your case, only that less dust is settling in your case.

The best temperature to noise ratio will come from carefully planned flow, not from mindlessly turning all your fans in one direction. This will be accompanied by finding the point of fan speed where your fans spin ever so slightly slower, but temperatures don't drop. This assumes you run your fans at 100%. With PWM, fan speed is much harder to control.

Air cooling devices are designed to operate with mostly laminar (linear) flow coming at them. The fins then create their own turbulence to maximize energy transfer. The idea is the same as a water block. If you look at Noctua fins, they have some of the most pronounced ridges to induce turbulence.

However, if you throw already turbulent air (fans pointed at each other, etc) at something designed to operate best with laminar flow, your results will be less. This is pure physics and design. Use something in a less-than-optimal way, get less-than-optimal results.

Lower performance coolers can see a benefit from more turbulent air since they require much less flow to operate at optimal efficiency. This can also be said of 'silent' coolers. People who own those MAY see benefit OVER TIME due to turbulence since dust is less likely to settle.

High efficiency coolers will require more air and therefore will see detrimental side-effects to turbulent air. Nobody with a D-14 whose goal is to have the best temps will point all their fans inwards unless their fans and socket align to feed the D14 with the most cool air when oriented as such. Because _bad flow is bad_.

Fans work based on pressure differentials immediately fore and aft of the blades. THIS DOES NOT MEAN YOUR CASE IS PRESSURIZED. I had to caps that because I know at least one of the many people that read these posts will misunderstand that, and I don't want to mislead them regarding that. If the air in front of your heat sink fan is moving at all, your fan will be less effective. Yes, this includes air blowing towards the fan. The volume of air the fan passes will be greater with it blowing at the fan, but the force with which the fan pushes air will be less. For those with densely-finned heatsinks, this means you could be missing out on a lot if your case doesn't flow well.

If you want to gauge how efficiently your fan setup works, make ducting from your inlet to your outlet. If your fan setup works very well with ducting, it will work very well without it assuming your fans actually move a decent amount of air. If your ducting setup would be a mess, chances are you're missing out on a ton of cooling goodness.

I hope that explains what I meant more clearly. ehume has a thread somewhere where he went very in-depth into testing the different fan setups people discuss often. It's an extremely informative read, if a long one. An understanding of heat transfer as well as an understanding of fluid dynamics (gasses are fluids, you're probably thinking of _liquids_, which are generally 'wet') will help make the most of your air cooling setup. However most people cannot affort to take the time that requires so here's my advice.

If your fans are all oriented radially inward or radially outward from the center of your case, you ARE missing out on cooling. There is nowhere near enough static pressure on normal case fans to draw air, let alone particulates, through anything but large gaps. Your average case fan can push air through less than 3mm of water. That's it's pressure capability (hence static pressure). Now blow on the same level of water and memorize how much effort it took. Blow with that same effort (remember, this is effort, not volume of air!) on one of the seams in your case. Did much get through? No, not if you're doing it right. Now sprinkle the seam of the case with dust and try again. If anything gets through, your case is seriously loose.

I, too, got a toy, though not one so large. I finally decided to go stage 2.5 (9psi, h20+meth, oversize TB and intake mani., catless equal-length headers) on my E46, courtesy of an HKS 7040. I might be just a teeeensy bit excited about it.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I can see form that we have a simple miss understanding. I didn't haphazardly just start placing fan's. The airflow I have was a carefully planned. Each fan (all but the CPU fans) are all at a specific speed/voltage. You are very right about adding a higher power CFM fan to a cooler dose not raise its thermal dispersion ability unless the stock or previous fan's where "bottle necking" the thermal dispersion. I have a Silver Arrow, Decently packed fin density and TONS of surface area. In my case I wasn't trying to get better temps from swapping to the san ace's(even though at full tilt they are cooler than the TY's) but trying to solve a fitment issue, with my case and RAM setup the TY's will not fit in my case with out interfering with the side panel. The only identical fan's I had were 120mm*38mm San Ace's so on they went(with zip tie's). I would say that at the voltage I run them at constantly is = to the silver arrow's at about 1150-1200.. I wish I could use the TY's and keep the side panel on









Once those fan's where in place I spent a very long time trying all kinds of things, some kinda crazy some not so crazy. This set up was the coolest I could find for the noise level's I find acceptable(for an air cooling set up). I think my temps reflect that.

To test for best temps I would turn both IBT and Furmark loose for 4-6 hours, Plenty of time for the heat to soak in and see what my thermals are looking like. It works for me

I would be more excited about your Beamer than my Pony car. I tend to go more for sport's cars than pure muscle, I hope this car has a handling potential hiding deep inside it.. but I'll love while it clean's out the ditch's









Your's will be positively put down great straight line time's and be brutal in the curvy's.. not so sure about my ford contraption lol.


----------



## thisisfraa

Just received my computer after almost a month of waiting. One of the 8GB Corsair sticks is defect, so I only got three. The other one is gonna be sent when they get a new one. The cable managment was poorly done, it's gonna be a long day


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisisfraa*
> 
> Just received my computer after almost a month of waiting. One of the 8GB Corsair sticks is defect, so I only got three. The other one is gonna sent when they get a new one.
> The cable managment was pretty poorly done, it's gonna be a long day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well,cable management in this case won't be a difficult task,just route them on the back on the motherboard tray.It took me around an hour to do cable management and the result was great


----------



## thisisfraa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> well,cable management in this case won't be a difficult task,just route them on the back on the motherboard tray.It took me around an hour to do cable management and the result was great


Nah with all the extra holes and grommets it should be quite easy indeed. Just installed Windows and all the drivers, just making sure everything works.

Still have to:

- Install my sleeved Silent Pro 600M PSU
- Install some extra sleeved fans I got laying around
- Do some cable management
- Install my old 4870 GPU
- Install all my photography and music production software
- Make Backups
- Try to revive my old crashed HDDs

That's what I meant with it being a long day


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I can see form that we have a simple miss understanding. I didn't haphazardly just start placing fan's. The airflow I have was a carefully planned. Each fan (all but the CPU fans) are all at a specific speed/voltage. You are very right about adding a higher power CFM fan to a cooler dose not raise its thermal dispersion ability unless the stock or previous fan's where "bottle necking" the thermal dispersion. I have a Silver Arrow, Decently packed fin density and TONS of surface area. In my case I wasn't trying to get better temps from swapping to the san ace's(even though at full tilt they are cooler than the TY's) but trying to solve a fitment issue, with my case and RAM setup the TY's will not fit in my case with out interfering with the side panel. The only identical fan's I had were 120mm*38mm San Ace's so on they went(with zip tie's). I would say that at the voltage I run them at constantly is = to the silver arrow's at about 1150-1200.. I wish I could use the TY's and keep the side panel on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once those fan's where in place I spent a very long time trying all kinds of things, some kinda crazy some not so crazy. This set up was the coolest I could find for the noise level's I find acceptable(for an air cooling set up). I think my temps reflect that.
> To test for best temps I would turn both IBT and Furmark loose for 4-6 hours, Plenty of time for the heat to soak in and see what my thermals are looking like. It works for me
> I would be more excited about your Beamer than my Pony car. I tend to go more for sport's cars than pure muscle, I hope this car has a handling potential hiding deep inside it.. but I'll love while it clean's out the ditch's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your's will be positively put down great straight line time's and be brutal in the curvy's.. not so sure about my ford contraption lol.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh indeed! I thought you were implying all your fans were mounted in all the locations just blowing in! With a messed-up setup like that, happiness would be faked lol. But id you have a good flow direction and pattern, that's about all that matters









The pony's handling depends what year. And I'm sure you can fiddle with the rear gubbins to make it better. If it's the current gen, I expect you will be completely satisfied. The current 5.0L GT is within a tenth or less of the E92 M3 (coupe) in a slalom. Improve GT brakes and you would be hard-pressed to say that for the track or canyons that the M3 is better! Of course the insides and bodywork are a bit nicer on the M but I wouldn't say they're $30-40k nicer. Basically if I had to get a new car it would be a current-gen pony. Last gen is still good too. 2007+ handle more like sports cars than muscle, just the old 07-11 GT didn't have the power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisisfraa*
> 
> Just received my computer after almost a month of waiting. One of the 8GB Corsair sticks is defect, so I only got three. The other one is gonna be sent when they get a new one. The cable managment was poorly done, it's gonna be a long day


Sir your cooler looks amazing. It isn't all fancy curvy which makes it quite fitting for the 690II internals.

It's also as large as all of Portugal, so that helps too.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh indeed! I thought you were implying all your fans were mounted in all the locations just blowing in! With a messed-up setup like that, happiness would be faked lol. But id you have a good flow direction and pattern, that's about all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pony's handling depends what year. And I'm sure you can fiddle with the rear gubbins to make it better. If it's the current gen, I expect you will be completely satisfied. The current 5.0L GT is within a tenth or less of the E92 M3 (coupe) in a slalom. Improve GT brakes and you would be hard-pressed to say that for the track or canyons that the M3 is better! Of course the insides and bodywork are a bit nicer on the M but I wouldn't say they're $30-40k nicer. Basically if I had to get a new car it would be a current-gen pony. Last gen is still good too. 2007+ handle more like sports cars than muscle, just the old 07-11 GT didn't have the power.
> Sir your cooler looks amazing. It isn't all fancy curvy which makes it quite fitting for the 690II internals.
> It's also as large as all of Portugal, so that helps too.










no its not khaotic like my name might emply... see what I did there









the pony is an 02' gt... I would give body parts for a coyote 5.0l.. its handles alright at its current power level's (8# boost).. Hope it dose not degrade jumping to 12#.


----------



## thisisfraa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Sir your cooler looks amazing. It isn't all fancy curvy which makes it quite fitting for the 690II internals.
> It's also as large as all of Portugal, so that helps too.


Yeah it's a beast







(Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B)

When I'm done with all the cables, GPU and all that, I'll post some nice photo's here. I already have a great idea of shooting the inside with my 8mm fisheye, 180 degree viewing angle


----------



## thisisfraa

Took a few quick pics with the DSLR just before I left for work, will try to make better ones later


----------



## tdubl007

Looks awesome man, great job. I'm jealous of you're photo skills


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisisfraa*
> 
> Took a few quick pics with the DSLR just before I left for work, will try to make better ones later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


One recommendation: stealth that drive bay!

Here's motivation. Behind that is a dual-bay res and optical.


----------



## thisisfraa

Ah, you mean taking the original mesh-piece and sticking it on the bay instead of the plastic thingy









I'll look into it


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> One recommendation: stealth that drive bay!
> Here's motivation. Behind that is a dual-bay res and optical.


How difficult is this to pull off?

I like the look and idea.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> How difficult is this to pull off?
> I like the look and idea.


The amount of time it takes to do the below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisisfraa*
> 
> Ah, you mean taking the original mesh-piece and sticking it on the bay instead of the plastic thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look into it


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm sad to say, today is the day I finally (semi-) retire my faithful CM 690 Nvidia Edition. A case so good it has housed my main rig for around half a decade (if I had to guess). It has served me well, and will always stick out in my mind as one of the best cases ever made. The sheer amount of imitators are proof of that. Anyway, here's the final pic of how she stood before I took her down for the last time. As you can see, she has acquired many scrapes and wounds throughout the years, battle wounds if you will, but never shown any sign of weakness. This post is a tribute to the many years served well, to best case I ever owned. Maybe not the flashiest or most expensive, but it has it where it counts.



It's not actually blue by the way, there are other pictures hidden throughout this thread which show its true colour. It looks black most of time, or a very dark hunter green, to blue like the pick, to brighter green. Depends on the light, it's some type of "flip" paint. This case has had many different looks though, and a lot of different hardware go through it since I first bought it.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'm sad to say, today is the day I finally (semi-) retire my faithful CM 690 Nvidia Edition. A case so good it has housed my main rig for around half a decade (if I had to guess). It has served me well, and will always stick out in my mind as one of the best cases ever made. The sheer amount of imitators are proof of that. Anyway, here's the final pic of how she stood before I took her down for the last time. As you can see, she has acquired many scrapes and wounds throughout the years, battle wounds if you will, but never shown any sign of weakness. This post is a tribute to the many years served well, to best case I ever owned. Maybe not the flashiest or most expensive, but it has it where it counts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not actually blue by the way, there are other pictures hidden throughout this thread which show its true colour. It looks black most of time, or a very dark hunter green, to blue like the pick, to brighter green. Depends on the light, it's some type of "flip" paint. This case has had many different looks though, and a lot of different hardware go through it since I first bought it.


Sad to hear it is retirement time









I can not imagine getting rid of my case (yet!!!), but then I have only had it 12months.

It is amazing it hear it has lasted that many years.

What is your next build in?


----------



## shedokan

Hi, I own the old CM690 version from about 4yrs ago? And I was wondering if this mobo could fit there: asus Maximus iv extreme-Z z68? And also the Maximus V gene Z77?
And if u could even tell me what coolers should fit as well it would be terrific! I've heard Novtua D14 is a good one but seems big. Thxxx


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> Hi, I own the old CM690 version from about 4yrs ago? And I was wondering if this mobo could fit there: asus Maximus iv extreme-Z z68? And also the Maximus V gene Z77?
> And if u could even tell me what coolers should fit as well it would be terrific! I've heard Novtua D14 is a good one but seems big. Thxxx


I have the 690ii but i did a quick scan of some specs for you:
the gene mobo will definitely fit as its a small board..
the extreme SHOULD fit.. its basically atx but wider ..roughly 27 cm.. best to pop off the side panel and measure, mite stretch over the mobo tray a little.

the noctua cooler's height is 160 cm..its big, once again measure the height of your case ..coolermaster website says 155 will fit as long as you dont have a fan on the top slot of the side panel.
cooler specs:
http://noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=34&lng=enfor

another factor with the cooler is whether it would clear your ram slots and according to noctua they cannot exceed 44 mm:
http://noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=enfor

and on the gene , the cooler is fine as long as you dont have a large heat spreader/heatsink on the back of your video card.i.e the cooler will sit very close to the card..

best advice measure your case,that way you can eliminate anything thats too tall.. and check the dimensions of any ram you buy,
by all accounts its a great cooler, but big..
good luck


----------



## ticallista

You guys should check out Reventon's 690 II mod. So awesome - http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=208460&page=4


----------



## ginger_nuts

That is one cool looking mod, love the blue


----------



## Egameman

Hey all !

I've had this case some years ago, and want to buy it again and install some ads in it.

But instead of reading trough the whole lot here, can anyone tell me if I will have problems installing a AX850 with a 240x60 rad in the bottom ? Most likely a Phobya G changer or a EK XTX 240x64 rad







.

And is 30mm thick rad the biggest I can go in the roof ?

Sorry if this question have been asked already but I hope it's OK.

/Erik/


----------



## seeker fi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Hey all !
> I've had this case some years ago, and want to buy it again and install some ads in it.
> But instead of reading trough the whole lot here, can anyone tell me if I will have problems installing a AX850 with a 240x60 rad in the bottom ? Most likely a Phobya G changer or a EK XTX 240x64 rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And is 30mm thick rad the biggest I can go in the roof ?
> Sorry if this question have been asked already but I hope it's OK.
> /Erik/


There is exactly all the info you need.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Good review for WC/rad options specifically shows a top rad vs motherboard standoff clearance at some point in the video


----------



## QuidZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> One recommendation: stealth that drive bay!
> Here's motivation. Behind that is a dual-bay res and optical.


Guys how I can remove this green plastic, I want paint mine in red..

Ty


----------



## seeker fi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuidZz*
> 
> Guys how I can remove this green plastic, I want paint mine in red..
> Ty


You can see green tabs coming through from the inside.
With a small flathead screwdriver you can bend the claws that hold them in place.
There is four tabs each and in the claws aren't always at the same side. (if I remember correctly)



Just painted mine red too








And on the other case to black


----------



## QuidZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seeker fi*
> 
> You can see green tabs coming through from the inside.
> With a small flathead screwdriver you can bend the claws that hold them in place.
> There is four tabs each and in the claws aren't always at the same side. (if I remember correctly)
> 
> Just painted mine red too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the other case to black


Thanks man!!


----------



## seeker fi

Hi!








Do I qualify to this little club already?











From left...

*"Main Rig"* -- 690 II adv. -- painted
*"UnConventional"* The UnRaid Rig -- 690 II -- heavily modified
*"XBMC Test Rig"* -- 690 II -- switched mesh from another case
*"Backup" case* (?)







-- 690 II -- stock


----------



## QuidZz

...I wanna see it painted, painted, painted, painted black Yeah... - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Constantine85

I havent posted here in a while, thought I would check in. Bought the HTC Thunderbolt.. it actually has an awesome camera. enjoy!


----------



## bintang1180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seeker fi*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I qualify to this little club already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/969549/width/500/height/1000
> From left...
> 
> *"Main Rig"* -- 690 II adv. -- painted
> *"UnConventional"* The UnRaid Rig -- 690 II --
> *"XBMC Test Rig"* -- 690 II -- switched mesh from another case
> *"Backup" case* (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- 690 II -- stock


I really liked the red and white kesing
awesome


----------



## Kitarist

Nice


----------



## M3TAl

My RC-692A-KWN5-BW should be here tomorrow


----------



## Duski

awesome and congrats


----------



## M3TAl

I want to try this whole positive pressure airflow thing with all intake fans but see I don't have one of those giant tower coolers. I've got the kuhler 620 and the radiator has to go somewhere. Maybe some one can advise me what to try here?

I know it's suggested to block off the farthest top intake because it would disrupt the airflow etc... But could I put the radiator there as intake with the fan on the top?? I only run 1x 120mm fan on my rad. The amount of airflow coming out the backside of the rad is minimal and I don't think it would disrupt anything but it is warm/hot air... But with all the intake fans shouldn't that hot air just get blown out anyways?


----------



## M3TAl

Little disappointed







. All the pictures on the coolermaster site and coolermaster store site showed vented pci brackets but case came with non-vented pci brackets


----------



## Kitarist

Does anyone know if the windowed version comes with the same additional stuff as the stock version?


----------



## Ed Bergman

I've recently bought a CM 690 II Advanced (...KKN5) and, to my surprise, all of its internal and external rivets came with missing spots of black ink. Like they were all scratched.

Its seems like a pattern to me, because I've Googled for photos and noticed the same issue in many 690's.

Also, the left door is a little flimsy and one of its thumbscrews does not fit in properly, unless I use my fingernails to align the door to the screw hole. The right door seems ok.

Their work seemed a bit ameteurish to me. Doesn't Cooler Master has a quality control program, a quality inspector or whatever?

I feel a bit disappointed.

What about the one you guys have...?


----------



## Duski

i bought my 690 about a year ago now i think and personally everything came in nicely, it its the older version with the usb 2.0 on top etc but know the quality of my edition was amazing, so unless their quality control has been altered of sorts not sure, its possible that maybe a few slip thru the cracks when you mass produce them, sadly it does happen, im sure if you wanted to talk to CM about it they would hook ya up with what you need... just all depends, i know they're support is good.


----------



## johnko1

The only thing that I don't like with my 690II is the front and top plastic frame.Seems too cheap and it gets scratched easily


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> The only thing that I don't like with my 690II is the front and top plastic frame.Seems too cheap and it gets scratched easily


You would have to ask, What are you doing to get the front plastic fascia scratched?

Mine got scratched by me running me chair into it, but that is by no means CM fault or lack of quality.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> You would have to ask, What are you doing to get the front plastic fascia scratched?
> Mine got scratched by me running me chair into it, but that is by no means CM fault or lack of quality.


Haven't scratched it yet,because the case is on the desk and I barely touch it now that it's finished.But the texture seems cheap and I have seen this on other cm cases too.For example the hdd rails for haf 932 were pretty solid,but the ones on the haf 922(bought it later) were lower quality


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ed Bergman*
> 
> I've recently bought a CM 690 II Advanced (...KKN5) and, to my surprise, all of its internal and external rivets came with missing spots of black ink.
> What about the one you guys have...?


Not sure exactly what you mean? Show a picture. But mine is the Black & White.

O and here is my horribly taken submission pictures:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I made a post awhile back about "decommissioning" my aging original 690 Nvidia Edition that I modded throughout the years. I loved the case, and it served me well for a long time, but I felt it was finally too beat up to house my main rig. I moved over to a Shinobi XL, but I want my 690 to "live on", but I want it to become something else. This is what I was thinking - A I would literally just shrink the current design. I still want it to be able to take a ATX motherboard, since I've got some older, but still capable as an "HTPC", or little LAN box one day with some new hardware.

500 Watt Antec something rather PSU
Intel e5700 (775) @ 4.0GHz
Asus P5N72-T Premium
8 GB DDR2
GTX 460
Corsair H80+Spectre Pro (Pull)
2 x Spectre Pro (front intake, side panel GPU) intake
cheap SSD (that I don't own yet) or even a 2.5" HDD

So yeah, I would put a vent in the side panel, or potentially a duct for the PSU ventilation. The sidepanels would just be made from a piece of plexi painted the same colour as the final exterior colour of the case, and fastened with 4 thumbscrews. I've already drilled all the rivets and rebuilt it with nuts/bolts, so I will just disassemble, do some measuring/cutting, and it should actually be a pretty easy mod. I predict the most difficult part, from looking at it, would be too create a simple bracket to anchor the trimmed motherboard tray to the bottom/floor of the case. Obviously, there will be no room for an optical drive, at least not a full size one. And I am only planning to put cheap storage in it because it will be hooked up to a network. All fans, including the one on the H80, will be intake, and exhaust positive pressure out of the mesh top. The H80 will allow enough room for the PSU to be installed as seen in the quick example I made up in GIMP. I may also try to incorporate some sort of hidden carrying handle into the top, but I am still working out on if it will work for me, or not.

Anyway, what do you guys think? Worth doing, or does it just look stupid? I'd be painting everything, so don't mind the colours and what not. The motherboard will be those colours though, unfortunately.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seeker fi*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I qualify to this little club already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left...
> 
> *"Main Rig"* -- 690 II adv. -- painted
> *"UnConventional"* The UnRaid Rig -- 690 II -- heavily modified
> *"XBMC Test Rig"* -- 690 II -- switched mesh from another case
> *"Backup" case* (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- 690 II -- stock


Well done, Seeker! I like your paint combinations.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Jeez, I had the hardest time popping the top panel off.. I just installed 2 GT AP-15 as exhaust on top should I flip them so they are pulling air in?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I made a post awhile back about "decommissioning" my aging original 690 Nvidia Edition that I modded throughout the years. I loved the case, and it served me well for a long time, but I felt it was finally too beat up to house my main rig. I moved over to a Shinobi XL, but I want my 690 to "live on", but I want it to become something else. This is what I was thinking - A I would literally just shrink the current design. I still want it to be able to take a ATX motherboard, since I've got some older, but still capable as an "HTPC", or little LAN box one day with some new hardware.
> 500 Watt Antec something rather PSU
> Intel e5700 (775) @ 4.0GHz
> Asus P5N72-T Premium
> 8 GB DDR2
> GTX 460
> Corsair H80+Spectre Pro (Pull)
> 2 x Spectre Pro (front intake, side panel GPU) intake
> cheap SSD (that I don't own yet) or even a 2.5" HDD
> So yeah, I would put a vent in the side panel, or potentially a duct for the PSU ventilation. The sidepanels would just be made from a piece of plexi painted the same colour as the final exterior colour of the case, and fastened with 4 thumbscrews. I've already drilled all the rivets and rebuilt it with nuts/bolts, so I will just disassemble, do some measuring/cutting, and it should actually be a pretty easy mod. I predict the most difficult part, from looking at it, would be too create a simple bracket to anchor the trimmed motherboard tray to the bottom/floor of the case. Obviously, there will be no room for an optical drive, at least not a full size one. And I am only planning to put cheap storage in it because it will be hooked up to a network. All fans, including the one on the H80, will be intake, and exhaust positive pressure out of the mesh top. The H80 will allow enough room for the PSU to be installed as seen in the quick example I made up in GIMP. I may also try to incorporate some sort of hidden carrying handle into the top, but I am still working out on if it will work for me, or not.
> Anyway, what do you guys think? Worth doing, or does it just look stupid? I'd be painting everything, so don't mind the colours and what not. The motherboard will be those colours though, unfortunately.


I think it could be quite cool! Have you considered how you will tackle trimming the plastic top and front panels? I'd say they'll be one of the biggest challenges purely because it could be difficult to get them fitting together tidily after you've cut out the excess. Ideally custom length psu cables would make cable management 10x more bearable too







What is your plan for HDD mounting?


----------



## dusters16

If anybody still wants a 692, Newegg is having a special.

original = $99.99
Your Price with Promo Code
EMCNBNG84
= $79.99

After $20.00 MIR
$59.99

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Aug-0-2012/storagesale03/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL080312&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL080312-_-EMC-080312-Index-_-E0-_-PromoWord

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL080312&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL080312-_-EMC-080312-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119216-L017A

Ends 8/9/12
(Aug 9, 2012)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*
> 
> I think it could be quite cool! Have you considered how you will tackle trimming the plastic top and front panels? I'd say they'll be one of the biggest challenges purely because it could be difficult to get them fitting together tidily after you've cut out the excess. Ideally custom length psu cables would make cable management 10x more bearable too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your plan for HDD mounting?


I believe I can cut the plastic to look almost stock, as there is already stock indentations that I will match the contours of the cuts with. I have it completely planned out on paper and in my head...and actually, I don't think I am doing anything this weekend, so I might start it. I've got most of the mock-measurements done, all I have to do is get some acrylic or something for the sidepanels. I'm not positive, but I might just cut-down some other spare side panels from other random cases, and fasten the same way I would the plexi/acrylic. For hdd, it will just be a simple metal bracket to hold an SSD or 2.5" HDD. I have the HDD, but not the SSD right now. Honestly, the more I look at it, the more confident I am it shouldn't be a problem. I just bought a jigsaw and circular saw with metal blades, have a quality rotary tool, paints, bunch of sand paper and a ton of nuts and bolts and other fasteners to reassemble it all. I think I might actually start at it this weekend. I actually picked up the jigsaw and circular saw for $12 at a garage sale, and that's what spurred the idea in the first place. Oh, and as for custom cable length, I don't have the tools to do that right now, so it's a possibility, but I think I will be able to get some descent cable management going either way, even if it just means creating a few custom panels to cover visible wires or something. I have a modular PSU to use, so that should help.

EDIT - and I just noticed you were one of the originals in this thread, been in here longer than me I think lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yeah gosh I think I got my first CM 690 (nVidia edition) about 2 1/2 years ago and I joined this thread as soon as I got it.









Sounds like you've got everything figured out too! I've modified the plastic of the top (and soon the front) of my 690 II Advanced. Seems to be relatively easy to cut and I only used an exacto knife. I hope you'll post a log for this build







I'd love to follow it!


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16*
> 
> If anybody still wants a 692, Newegg is having a special.
> original = $99.99
> Your Price with Promo Code
> EMCNBNG84
> = $79.99
> After $20.00 MIR
> $59.99
> http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Aug-0-2012/storagesale03/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL080312&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL080312-_-EMC-080312-Index-_-E0-_-PromoWord
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL080312&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL080312-_-EMC-080312-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119216-L017A
> Ends 8/9/12
> (Aug 9, 2012)


Thank you!

I ordered mine today!


----------



## QuackPot

Apart from the CM store, where else can I get the usb 3.0 top panel?


----------



## golfergolfer

Well I am starting out a new mod to my CM 690 II Advanced it will take a while to finish but come check it out here!


----------



## johnko1

A small update to my 690 II.I added a watercooling loop


----------



## ginger_nuts

Like it









Nice and simple like.


----------



## Kyronn94

I'm afraid I have some bad news.

I have parted ways with my 690 II, as I have sold it on ebay with some other components, as I make the move to mATX.

The 690 II was my first enthusiast / custom case, and it's been a pleasure to build in over the last year


----------



## Constantine85

I am doing one last mod to my case. Project is not finished yet. Still needs moar work!


----------



## MorgsTouch

I finally got mine in the mail and it's so nice I don't want to touch it, lol!

However, we should make a list of all the mods possible on this case... I see a lot of possible mods to do on here and can't decide which I definitely want to do.


----------



## johnko1

It seems that the first post hasn't been updated for a long time


----------



## M3TAl

I sent my pm to get added to the list like 2 weeks ago. Still not added


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I sent my pm to get added to the list like 2 weeks ago. Still not added


The first post was last edited by iandroo888 - 4/12/11 at 10:19am

Iandroo888 still posts on OCN, but seems to have lost interest in updating this thread.


----------



## Constantine85

more photos of the mod, still needs paint.


----------



## M3TAl

Guess he should try to pass it on to someone who is interested in updating?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> more photos of the mod, still needs paint.


Very cool, blue lef fan custom mounted in the psu cover looks great.

Strange question do psu covers serve any other purpose aside from visual aspects?


----------



## Yasso

My setup









Cooler Master 690 II Advanced nVIDIA
Gigabyte G1. Sniper 3
Core i7 3770k @ 3.5GHz
Antec Kühler H²O 920
2 x 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum @ 1600MHz
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690
Plextor M3 Pro 512GB SSD
Plextor PX-B950SA Blu-ray Disc Writer
Seasonic Platinum 860W


----------



## athlon 64

Looks very nice, good work









Also is there anyone who has scythe kaze master FLAT installed into cm 690 2? i"d like to see how it looks,i want to buy it.


----------



## johnko1

Nice,I love the green and black combination.Are you using corsair platinum ram?That's insane!!

Fill you rigbuilder plz


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Very cool, blue lef fan custom mounted in the psu cover looks great.
> Strange question do psu covers serve any other purpose aside from visual aspects?


my PSU doesnt put out enough heat to really be covered in that aspect. It was actually more to keep the case clean looking.
Thank you though! it was very easy to fit together and Coolermaster sells the PSU covers cheap.


----------



## Constantine85

Here is what I am shooting for. The PSU covers are now white. This is only 2 coats of paint. I will be adding another layer in a few days to give the surface time to cure. I will also be tinting the side panel window and doing some more lighting rearrangements. Also the LCD fan controller will be subbed out for a more subtle mesh one but can handle the more powerful Scythe fans I have now. I am also thinking of painting the GPU shrouding white too... I am not sure about it yet.. I am letting the idea simmer. There will be more photos to come. Happy Modding all!!!


----------



## athlon 64

That is a beautifull rig. Tell me witch scythe fans are you using for airflow? I have been considering slip streams but i heard they don"T last very long and my rig is running 24/7


----------



## mrrhtuner

Hey everybody, I just purchased the 690 II basic.

After doing some reading, I figure the basic was the best for me since:
-I don't have a SSD drive
-I don't have use for e-sata nor any devices that use it
-my GPU isn't heavy enough nor can I see it ever be a problem for me in the future.

I paid 78+tax....cheapest case I could find that hopefully will house my Noctua D14 HSF.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> That is a beautifull rig. Tell me witch scythe fans are you using for airflow? I have been considering slip streams but i heard they don"T last very long and my rig is running 24/7


thank you for the compliments. I am still not 100% finished but love this case and how much it has brought to me in terms of real quality. The 3 Scythe fans I bought at mounted on the top (2) and the front intake (1).. powered by the NZXT Sentry Mesh controller. I just installed it.. used to have the NZXT Sentry II LCD but since these are ultra high flow fans, the 30 watts per channel really help even though I lost the ability to monitor temperature. I didnt sweat that loss though.
Here is the link to them... The reviews for me spoke for themselves.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054


----------



## Constantine85

New fan controller.. more discrete and powerful.
I can now make this case so silent a baby can sleep next to it. Or loud enough to cool for hours of gaming.


----------



## athlon 64

Very very nice, but tell me one more thing, i have to buy myself a fan controller to, i like scythe kaze server and kaze master slim. I also like that nzxt controller but if im right he doesn"t have ability to turn the fans off right? Cuz that is very important to me.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Very very nice, but tell me one more thing, i have to buy myself a fan controller to, i like scythe kaze server and kaze master slim. I also like that nzxt controller but if im right he doesn"t have ability to turn the fans off right? Cuz that is very important to me.


No problem, I do not know a lot about the Scythe fan controllers. I have only experienced NZXT ones. A friend of mine has the double bay Sentry fan controller and loves it. The new one I have cleaned up some of the wiring since fans only hook up via PWM connectors which is a norm these days. To answer your question. When sliders on my fan controller are at the bottom or minimal power, the 100 cfm Thermaltake fans on my CPU are shut off. The 3 Scythe fans I have at minimal power are super super quiet. These fans are 45dba at full output. 45 dba is screaming. My PC at full blast is a freight train. When turned down, the fans really become mute but still circulate air to keep the case fed with fresh air. At a little over $20.. this fan controller is very worth it and works very well with those fans.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Very very nice, but tell me one more thing, i have to buy myself a fan controller to, i like scythe kaze server and kaze master slim. I also like that nzxt controller but if im right he doesn"t have ability to turn the fans off right? Cuz that is very important to me.


thank you for the compliments too!


----------



## athlon 64

Oh ,thanks for help, seems like that NZXT controller does not have an ability to turn off fans but he gives them very low voltage when it is at 0% so some fans do not spin. I"ll get myself a kaze master flat


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Oh ,thanks for help, seems like that NZXT controller does not have an ability to turn off fans but he gives them very low voltage when it is at 0% so some fans do not spin. I"ll get myself a kaze master flat


No worries, happy to help! you will enjoy the fans.. they move tons of air!


----------



## athlon 64

Well i was planing to take scythe slip streams but after i heard they die in few months of 24/7 usage, i don"t think so. I will take a gentle typhoon for my cpu


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Well i was planing to take scythe slip streams but after i heard they die in few months of 24/7 usage, i don"t think so. I will take a gentle typhoon for my cpu


really cant go wrong with either! Scythe FTW!


----------



## Duski

ZALMAN SF3 120mm Shark's Fin are some pretty nice fans too, i know out of left field, but just letting you know, push good air and keep my rig cool, i dont run 24/7 no need to have it running while im at work, but have maintained very well for me


----------



## athlon 64

There is no place to buy thoose in my country, for airflow i can pick between that coolermasters **** i allready have, slip streams and other scythe fans, and fans from bitfenix.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Hey constantine,
Do you have the blueprints on that power supply cover? If you don't mind..


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Hey constantine,
> Do you have the blueprints on that power supply cover? If you don't mind..


Glad to help. They are actually 2 HAF- X PSU covers. You can now order them directly from Coolermaster's CM Store.
With a little trimming on the back of the cover, they fit very well in the chassis. I simply painted mine which I will paint again since I dont like the white soo much.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/
They frequently go out of stock since they are high in demand. It must be getting to be a popular mod. haha.
Check back daily and as soon as they are in stock, throw 2 of them in the cart and order. at $2.99 a piece, the are a steal!
Let me know how it worked out for you.


----------



## ginger_nuts

The spare parts are so cheap, IF you live in the States or Canada.

They do not ship to Australia.









Would anyone be offering to order and ship to Australia


----------



## Constantine85

Just when I thought the modding was done... I wanted to do something with my additional side panel that I didnt use. This was the OEM side panel that came with the case. I ordered the OEM window panel... thing is.. I just want to make it a little bit bigger and slightly different.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I used to hate my 690 as it would struggle to keep my GPU's and CPU cool. Now I'm looking at going back to it as I'm going to be running just 2 SSD's instead of the 5 hard drives that used to clog in the intake.


----------



## QuackPot

Apart from CM's own website, does anywhere else sell the USB 3 top panel?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I used to hate my 690 as it would struggle to keep my GPU's and CPU cool. Now I'm looking at going back to it as I'm going to be running just 2 SSD's instead of the 5 hard drives that used to clog in the intake.


Never had issues cooling but will be removing most of my Hdds (7) and the associated Hdd bays as well as the optical bays to make room for a 420mm rad. Then using use a SSD and a 1Tb VelociRaptor


----------



## M3TAl

It's all about having the right fans for the right job. Stock it is pretty bad. But with the proper fans in proper positions it is excellent.


----------



## mrrhtuner

Hey guys, I am wondering if it is possible to shif the 2 HDD storage bay down towards the bottom of the case.

See this image from another forum member...



That's a tight squeeze, and I know that cage is rivited to the case, but would it be possible to remove the rivits and re-attach it to the bottom of the case?

Sorta like the HAF 912 has it...


any ideas?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

only way i can think of is if you make a screw in bracket to leave it at the bottom and drill out the rivets of the top part of the bay
edit: also is that a gigabyte soc 570?


----------



## athlon 64

That picture up there is mine







, IXcrispy that is a gtx470 SOC, still using it but with an accelero extreme. Talking about shifting cages, i think its possible but you would have to permamently detach it from the top part because its not attached with screws. It is attached with that permament metal thing.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Never had issues cooling but will be removing most of my Hdds (7) and the associated Hdd bays as well as the optical bays to make room for a 420mm rad. Then using use a SSD and a 1Tb VelociRaptor


Just found I can remove the bottom hard drive cage. I'm a happy boy now. I need to get some more stand-offs though as I wrecked a few taking the board out.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Honest question. Is the Nvidia version of the 690 II USB 3.0 version on sale yet? It's been listed for months and I haven't seen it for sale ANYWHERE.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrhtuner*
> 
> Hey guys, I am wondering if it is possible to shif the 2 HDD storage bay down towards the bottom of the case.
> See this image from another forum member...
> 
> That's a tight squeeze, and I know that cage is rivited to the case, but would it be possible to remove the rivits and re-attach it to the bottom of the case?
> Sorta like the HAF 912 has it...
> 
> any ideas?


Is there a reason you want them down the bottom? If not maybe a bracket like the Nexus one and put them in the optical bay.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Honest question. Is the Nvidia version of the 690 II USB 3.0 version on sale yet? It's been listed for months and I haven't seen it for sale ANYWHERE.


There's a refurbished one on the coolermaster store here . I bought my Black&White 690 II from the CM store but it appears it's not on the site anymore. Guess I got one of the last ones.


----------



## johnko1

Time to install a window to my case








Probably next week



Decided to make straight edges.If I went with curved ones,the fan mounting hole on top left would still be there


----------



## Constantine85

@ johnko1: good luck with the window mod. I myself am doing the same thing.. make sure you have gloves or metal shavings will find their way into your skin. I am using a couple cutting disks my Dremel tool. Thinking about going glass as opposed to acrylic.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> @ johnko1: good luck with the window mod. I myself am doing the same thing.. make sure you have gloves or metal shavings will find their way into your skin. I am using a couple cutting disks my Dremel tool. Thinking about going glass as opposed to acrylic.


Thanks







.Hopefully,I'm not a rookie,I have done several mods in the past including window installing.This time I may use saw or jigsaw

Meanwhile today I got a new set of titanium drills/screwdriver tips


----------



## Constantine85

+1 for having the right tools for the job:thumb:


----------



## Duski

sad days for me, my 1000 watt psu went out over the weekend, was doing some transferring of hdd's due to sons computer has all been ordered and or received, well what few things i needed from my old stuff and the new i bought, well none the less was swapping a 1tb internal drive into mine and taking my 500gb for my son, turned off disconnected everything, removed sata and power put mine in, booted it and had a error so assumed was the tb wasnt plugged in all the way, so shut down pc, moved computer to kitchen table un plugged and reconnected hdd went to power on pc and nothing







wanted to cry, hope its psu, im pretty confident that it is im getting no power what so ever, and sadly have had the psu for yr and half and believe theres no warranty, any ideas on how i can check things was thinking about bothering my sons even though he would be upset lol


----------



## Duski

will let you guys know i just got off the phone with rosewill and they have a great customer service team, luckily my psu has a 3 yr warranty on it they supply the rma # and i ship back, then once received they ship one to me 2-5 business days overall im sure 10 business which sucks in basis of no comp until then, but glad was simple and easy talking with them, so if anyone has rosewill products and is under warranty you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There's a refurbished one on the coolermaster store here . I bought my Black&White 690 II from the CM store but it appears it's not on the site anymore. Guess I got one of the last ones.


yeah but it's been sold or there is an error not allowing me to add it to the cart ;\


----------



## M3TAl

Oh. Ya it does say "sorry this item is currently unavailable," Oops lol.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Lol it's OK. I guess I'll be on the watch for it here on overclock or elsewhere. I was planning on a Nvidia based build and this case would have been absolutely perfect. But I e-mailed cooler master about and it's been phased out completely.


----------



## M3TAl

Maybe a 690 III in the works? Or whatever is coming after the 690 II...


----------



## ginger_nuts

The next remdition of the CM 690II is surely due.

They need something to compete with the NZXT Switch and Bitfenix XL Shinobi.

Yes they are full towers but nothing CM has out currently match the modular design of them two.


----------



## mordillo

HI all.

Just when i going to start a new build and moving away from the cm690 i found about this amazing thread. This case really is as awsome one great for all kind of builds.

I just wanted to add mine to this wonderful collection.

Here are the pics. Hope you like.



















This case has served me well for over a year.


----------



## johnko1

very nice.I think I saw your build log in another forum


----------



## mordillo

Yes this build has some time now. I didnt know about the existence of this thread or would have posted sooner.

But still am very happy with this case!


----------



## Constantine85

@mordillo: very nice, clean looking build. I agree, this case is one of the most popular cases among customization. I love my 690II and plan to buy the next one that comes out. Mine is pretty much the air cooled rendition of yours. I will be going liquid soon but probably a beginner setup like the XSPC RS series. I am still doing some research on it. Right now air cooling is going a good enough job.
Again, great looking case. Welcome to the best club on OCN!


----------



## Constantine85

I think it would be cool if Coolermaster did something like what they do with the HAF series.
If they came out with another mid tower (call it the 690III - for namesake) and then came out with a full tower rendition and call it the 790 or something. Regardless, pretty much the only case I will replace mine with is the next edition of this series...


----------



## Constantine85

Does anyone know if any other Coolermaster side panels fit the 690


----------



## QuackPot

How fast is the HDD slot feature on the 690 II top panel? My basic version doesn't have it and I'm thinking about either upgrading it or getting an external HDD caddy. Also, is the HDD slot powered?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot*
> 
> How fast is the HDD slot feature on the 690 II top panel? My basic version doesn't have it and I'm thinking about either upgrading it or getting an external HDD caddy. Also, is the HDD slot powered?


The hdd dock has two cables ,a molex for power and a normal sata for data.Speed depends on the port you are going to connect it.I have my vertex 4 on the hdd dock and sata connected to intel sata 3 port.

Instead of buying a new case,just buy the top panel


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> The hdd dock has two cables ,a molex for power and a normal sata for data.Speed depends on the port you are going to connect it.I have my vertex 4 on the hdd dock and sata connected to intel sata 3 port.
> Instead of buying a new case,just buy the top panel


Yeah I wasn't going to update my case. The top panel is the same price as an external caddy atm.


----------



## athlon 64

Top pannel is connected directly to yours motherboard so there is no speed drops. However plastics isolate heat so if you put a 3.5 hot hard drive in it it will get about 10 C hotter then if it was in the case. Hot swap cage in 690 2 is good for temporary connections of a hard drive but not permament. An ssd would be fine even permamently.


----------



## johnko1

I had my ssd on the hdd dock for some months but I want to install it internally now.The 2 hdd bays are occupied so I made a bracket to install the ssd/2.5 hdd behind the 5.25 bay.










I will cut the aluminum to their final shape and then I wll install it on the back


----------



## QuackPot

Anyone know where to get dual usb 3.0 female cables that I could use to replace the 2.0 ones in my top panel?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot*
> 
> Anyone know where to get dual usb 3.0 female cables that I could use to replace the 2.0 ones in my top panel?


Like this ? Just did a lil search on Amazon.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Like this ? Just did a lil search on Amazon.


Yeah but they aren't the ones used in the 690 II. I had a look earlier and it seems it doesn't use basic cables like that.


----------



## johnvosh

Here's my new 690 case... This one is my "in progress" build. This is what I'm planning on doing with it... Yes the cables are a bit of mess still. Still working with it...

*Currently installed:*
*MOBO* Asus Sabertooth Z77
*PSU* Antec high current gamer 620 watt. _Going to be replacing with a 850 watt_
*CASE* CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced nVidia Edition w/ USB 3.0 & SATA drive dock (already replaced the low flow fans with better ones!)
*HDD* 500GB Seagate
*OTHER* NZXT white LED strip (2M)

*Need to buy:*

*RAM* RipjawX series 2x8GB PC3-12800 10-10-10-30
*CPU* Core i7 3770K @ 3.5GHz
*COOLER* Corsair Hydro H100 Extreme Performance liquid cooler
*SSD* Kingston HyperX 3K series 240GB
*VIDEO* 2X Geforce GTX 660 Ti+ 3GB
*DVD* LG Blu-Ray burner


----------



## Duski

Looks good









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duski

I like the post about making the internal ssd mount to, not sure how or if I can quote using Tapatalk, but wanted to say I liked none the less

Sent from Tapatalk, on Verizon RAZR using ICS Eclipse!


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> I like the post about making the internal ssd mount to, not sure how or if I can quote using Tapatalk, but wanted to say I liked none the less
> Sent from Tapatalk, on Verizon RAZR using ICS Eclipse!


Thanks,I may try to install it today







It may be better to use double sided tape but unfortunately it wasn't available,I may end up using velcro pads
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot*
> 
> Yeah but they aren't the ones used in the 690 II. I had a look earlier and it seems it doesn't use basic cables like that.


I believe this is what you need,although it is a bit small,but you can buy an extension
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-USB-3-0-Female-Motherboard-20-Pin-cable-adapter-/140603408056#ht_3183wt_1163


----------



## lukeman3000

Hey guys, I'm wanting to possibly watercool and as such, I was looking at cases.

The CM 690 II is visually appealing to me, but I was wondering how much work needs to be done to get a watercooling loop inside.

I don't want to cut the case up. I will be cooling an i5 3570K and a GTX 680 -- Possibly a second GTX 680 but probably not for awhile.

That said, can I do that without modifying the stock case, or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm wanting to possibly watercool and as such, I was looking at cases.
> The CM 690 II is visually appealing to me, but I was wondering how much work needs to be done to get a watercooling loop inside.
> I don't want to cut the case up. I will be cooling an i5 3570K and a GTX 680 -- Possibly a second GTX 680 but probably not for awhile.
> That said, can I do that without modifying the stock case, or should I look elsewhere?


If you have a small psu (160mm max) then you can fit a thick rad on the bottom and a slim (35mm max) on the top.I have hx850,185mm,so I may use the lian li psu extension bracket (with some mods it will fit) if I want another rad







If you are not going to watecool more harware in the future,then 690 II is good.


----------



## tommyb

All I did was removed the top usb's, and dremelled out the spot for the third 120mm. I don't like my tube routing, but with the placement of the rad, I had to use a U block to send it back to the res... Once I feel like tearing it apart again I may clean it up. I was supposed to have a Y on the bottom, but it never came in, hence the offset on the bottom vid. card.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm wanting to possibly watercool and as such, I was looking at cases.
> The CM 690 II is visually appealing to me, but I was wondering how much work needs to be done to get a watercooling loop inside.
> I don't want to cut the case up. I will be cooling an i5 3570K and a GTX 680 -- Possibly a second GTX 680 but probably not for awhile.
> That said, can I do that without modifying the stock case, or should I look elsewhere?


I am only a wannabe to this club, my case is the rosewill blackhawk which is essentially the same as the 690, and if you don't mind your radiators outside the case it isn't too bad.


----------



## MataHFR

My project is finished


----------



## athlon 64

:O , i need no redtube anymore.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MataHFR*
> 
> My project is finished


Looks great!Can you post more pictures?


----------



## ticallista

Worklog please


----------



## MataHFR

Thanks guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Looks great!Can you post more pictures?


Of course


----------



## ginger_nuts

That is just one hell of a build.























Great work on the rotation of the MB and changing the sides.









It is just a fantastic looking build, the only difference I would of had is that metal sheet at the front would of looked better as mesh, with a slim slot for ODD. But that is just me


----------



## johnko1

Some mini mods I did today

1)I finally installed the ssd behind the 5.25 cage,but I used velcro pads





2)Installed a usb hub behind the mobo tray.There I will connect the bluetooth and wireless adapters.Maybe a mouse/keyboard adapter (if I get a new set







) in the future too









The victim

Pins are removed from the header

This is what remained from psu sleeving

Clean-cut sleeving was cut to the right size

But first some heatshrink to the usb.I did that because I didn't want the bare metal to touch anything and I wanted to protect the little cables/solder joints

Final result


Usb hub attached

USB hub and ssd both mounted

I know there is a mess behind the motherboard buy I'm still not finished


----------



## victorcano

Can I join the club?














Greetings from the Philippines!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MataHFR*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please, for the love of everything PC modding and computer's explain your CD drive! Please? smexy rig. Very smexy!


----------



## Constantine85

Seconded! Detail please!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Please, for the love of everything PC modding and computer's explain your CD drive! Please? smexy rig. Very smexy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Seconded! Detail please!


count me in please. Need more details


----------



## MataHFR

Simply


----------



## Constantine85

Already drawing up plans for this mod on mine.. thank you MataHFR!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MataHFR*
> 
> Simply


Is that a Laptop Slot loading DVD Drive+ custom bracket?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Is that a Laptop Slot loading DVD Drive+ custom bracket?


This is a 5.25 adapter that accepts a slim dvd recorder + 2.5 ssd/hdd


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> This is a 5.25 adapter that accepts a slim dvd recorder + 2.5 ssd/hdd


sweet, was it DIY or bought from a store


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MataHFR*
> 
> Simply


Specifically, what Slim DVD Recorder is that? Much prefer those that don't have a tray!

Also, does it accept mini-discs?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> Specifically, what Slim DVD Recorder is that? Much prefer those that don't have a tray!
> Also, does it accept mini-discs?


Google: Slim Slot Loading DVD or Blu Ray player or recorder. take your pick.


----------



## aaa12585

*oh snap*


----------



## kpssandhu

This Case rocks, I have many fans and radiators.

PC Specs
CPU: IntelR CoreTM i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Overclock CPU speed: 4800 MHz
Operating System: Windows 7 64-bit

Number of GPUs: 1
GPU - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 - GPU clock: 1202 MHz (Boost) - Standard Clock
Gigabyte GTX 670 With EK-FC680 GTX - EN (Nickel) + EK GTX 680 Back Plate

Motherboard
ASUS ROG Maximus 4 Gene Z

Ram 16GB Corsair Vengeance

Cooling
Water Cooled CPU XSPC RASA RX240 Cooling kit + EK-FC680 GTX - EN (Nickel) & Phobia 360 Rad
Ek Blood Red coolant

Power Supply
CoolerMaster 750 watt 80+
Case CM690II

Hard Drive
OCZ 64Gb SSD + WD 1TB Black with 64mb Cache

Display 40Inch LED Samsung 1080p


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Is that a Laptop Slot loading DVD Drive+ custom bracket?


Store bought









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=408&products_id=19607


----------



## ginger_nuts

And Siverstones very own slim ODD to match


----------



## johnko1

Today I started doing some cable management in my case.I started with removing unecesary cables








Sata connectors are removed,so I have to build my own









Using an oem molex to sata connector

Test fit

pushing the cables in the connectors

Finished


I would prefer using black cable,but unfortunately I don't have a crimper.


I will also install a terminal block for the fans,pump and led strips that I may install








Next time I will start sleeving.The only thing I need is better heatshrink,3:1 ratio or more


----------



## ginger_nuts

Good work and original.









But now you make me think whilst I have my case in pieces and I am changing everything, why not do a full custom wiring setup


----------



## johnko1

Another mod I finished some minutes ago



















I could have cut a bit more to the right side but it is fine.Panel isn't finished,I have to use a filer and sandpaper so that it will have a nice finish









Hope you like it

johnko1


----------



## jokin91

add my me pls


----------



## ginger_nuts

It was last updated:
4/12/11 at 9:49am


----------



## athlon 64

Ever wondered what does a Scythe kaze master FLAT look like in a 690? Now you know







. I bought it yesterday, very happy.


----------



## Constantine85

Question... if this thread hasnt been updated in over a year and a half... would people be opposed to starting a new CoolerMaster 690 club? There are about 20-30 active people on this club currently. I feel like this club needs to be revamped a little. I have been waiting to be added for about 9 months now.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Question... if this thread hasnt been updated in over a year and a half... would people be opposed to starting a new CoolerMaster 690 club? There are about 20-30 active people on this club currently. I feel like this club needs to be revamped a little. I have been waiting to be added for about 9 months now.


Maybe PM iandroo888 and/or kevingreenbmx


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Maybe PM iandroo888 and/or kevingreenbmx


I will try kevingreenbmx. PMed iandroo888 2 months ago. No response.


----------



## Constantine85

I would be willing to team up with someone too for consistent maintenance too.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Question... if this thread hasnt been updated in over a year and a half... would people be opposed to starting a new CoolerMaster 690 club? There are about 20-30 active people on this club currently. I feel like this club needs to be revamped a little. I have been waiting to be added for about 9 months now.


IMHO this club just needs a new leader.

Maybe you.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> IMHO this club just needs a new leader.
> 
> Maybe you.


I am trying bud... I am willing to do it if another one of you wants to work with me and keep the thread alive. Im talking... posting more pics, asking more questions, more diy stuff when it comes to modding etc. I am getting a lot of non responsiveness from posted leaders or people of contact for this group. I am wondering if one of the forum moderators or admins could help me...


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

managing this club would be slightly difficult, its one of the larger/long/older case club's on OCN.

EDIT: I'm willing to help out whenever possible.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> managing this club would be slightly difficult, its one of the larger/long/older case club's on OCN.


I could always whip up a quick form much like the one in phillyd's Case Mod thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mods-build-log-list-discussion-gallery/0_50


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I could always whip up a quick form much like the one in phillyd's Case Mod thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mods-build-log-list-discussion-gallery/0_50


Something like that is very much needed. There are so many thousands of posts its hard to find specific pic's or rigs. Such a task surly take's a good amount of time on something this large. This club can easily overwhelm some one looking for specific's do to its size lol.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I could always whip up a quick form much like the one in phillyd's Case Mod thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mods-build-log-list-discussion-gallery/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that is very much needed. There are so many thousands of posts its hard to find specific pic's or rigs. Such a task surly take's a good amount of time on something this large. This club can easily overwhelm some one looking for specific's do to its size lol.
Click to expand...

That's the issue is getting all the existing entries documented in a new system.


----------



## Jtchal

I have to agree, a more active CM 690 Club would be nice.
I'm sure that a fair amount of the people on the original list have moved on from the case.
Many should still have theirs though!
Just went from a CM 690 Advanced (moded) to the Black and White version of the case. Couldn't move to another case, they just look so damn good!
Would it be hard to create a new/more recent thread? Then the older members that are still active and willing to join could easily do so?

On another note, does anyone have pictures of their cases being used with the Corsair AX PSU's.
I'm very keen to have a look at your cable management both front and back sides as I'm trying to do mine again in the new case.


----------



## alancsalt

If you are willing to OP for the Club.
If you have already contacted Iandroo888 and not received an answer.
The next step is to contact the Case Mods Editor, kevingreenbmx, asking him to contact Iandroo888 asking him if he is agreeable to letting someone else OP the thread.
(We just went through this for the 2 and 4GHz Clubs in the Intel section.)
Advice from higher up was that the OP should be told that if there is no answer or no sign of a resumption of updates within say 14 days then the thread may be given to a new OP anyway.
It would be hoped that that would not be necessary.
Once a new OP is available and it is agreed that they can become OP, a mod for the Case Mod section, or a Senior mod, can change ownership of the first post.

While I am not a mod _for this section_ I would be happy to assist if needed. I'm kinda good at long tedious data entry jobs with spreadsheets. One advantage of Google spreadsheets is that they can be shared by a number of updaters.


----------



## johnko1

I say no to creating a new thread.You can contact with a moderator if the thread starter doesn't respond and explain the situation.I believe he/she could do the necesary changes...


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you are willing to OP for the Club.
> If you have already contacted Iandroo888 and not received an answer.
> The next step is to contact the Case Mods Editor, kevingreenbmx, asking him to contact Iandroo888 asking him if he is agreeable to letting someone else OP the thread.
> (We just went through this for the 2 and 4GHz Clubs in the Intel section.)
> Advice from higher up was that the OP should be told that if there is no answer or no sign of a resumption of updates within say 14 days then the thread may be given to a new OP anyway.
> It would be hoped that that would not be necessary.
> Once a new OP is available and it is agreed that they can become OP, a mod for the Case Mod section, or a Senior mod, can change ownership of the first post.
> While I am not a mod _for this section_ I would be happy to assist if needed. I'm kinda good at long tedious data entry jobs with spreadsheets. One advantage of Google spreadsheets is that they can be shared by a number of updaters.


Thank you Alancsalt
I will try to get in touch with both of these members within the next next 24 hours and give it the 14 day grace. I will let you know and this thread know what comes of it.

thanks again for the helping advise.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Thank you Alancsalt
> I will try to get in touch with both of these members within the next next 24 hours and give it the 14 day grace. I will let you know and this thread know what comes of it.
> thanks again for the helping advise.


You should discuss it with kevingreenbmx. He might have his own ideas. (the 14 days thing is like for when all else fails..) PM me with the result if u like.


----------



## nickt1862

Good luck guys, this club well deserves to be kept up and especially I hear those rumors of yet another revision of this case which will have more changes is all I heard.

This club has been neglected for so very long.


----------



## Constantine85

Anyone with a XSPC water cooling kits.. Could you please PM me?


----------



## Kitarist

I really like this case looks great but does anyone know if there is anything similar in this kind of price range?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> I really like this case looks great but does anyone know if there is anything similar in this kind of price range?


Maybe the Bitfenix Shinobi, but it is a plain stealth looking case.


----------



## jokin91

hey thi is my build










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Duski

finally received in my new psu last friday, spent some time getting it back in, i really wanted to get some new wiring sleeving kits, but dont have the money yet, dam kids schools, bills and such lol.. but do plan on near future having blue and white cables


----------



## Duski

as far as a new moderator it would be nice, not sure havent looked in a long time if my name was on front page, i hope we dont get a new one just due to the fact of how much knowledge and ideas are put on this one, with 1777 pages, that is a lot for sure, plus i tell some friends or people i meet that are interested in computers that we have this many pages and they are shocked, haha


----------



## aaa12585

Satisfied where my build is at the moment to take pictures and post. My apologies for the crappy pictures and dust... I only have my iphone 4 and I haven't found time to clean it these past few months.







I've been waiting for this a long time! May I finally be a part of the club?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I made do with what I had and I actually really like it! Hope you guys do to!







May we keep thriving!

P.S.
It's all WHITE light, not blue. The pictures don't do this thing justice...


----------



## Strickt

Anyone in the club know where I can find a window for my 690II? I remember seeing them a few years ago but havent seen them sold in some time, Id ike to add it to my rig!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> Satisfied where my build is at the moment to take pictures and post. My apologies for the crappy pictures and dust... I only have my iphone 4 and I haven't found time to clean it these past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for this a long time! May I finally be a part of the club?
> I made do with what I had and I actually really like it! Hope you guys do to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May we keep thriving!
> P.S.
> It's all WHITE light, not blue. The pictures don't do this thing justice...


I've got the B&W also! What's that white lighting at the top??? And the fan controller? I've been looking at Lamptron FC8/FC6/FC5V2


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Anyone in the club know where I can find a window for my 690II? I remember seeing them a few years ago but havent seen them sold in some time, Id ike to add it to my rig!


here ya go!








http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-black-transparent-side-window-panel/


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've got the B&W also! What's that white lighting at the top??? And the fan controller? I've been looking at Lamptron FC8/FC6/FC5V2


The white light is a Logisys Sound activated Cathode: Newegg

My fan controller is the Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 Fan Controller

Also, you may want to take a look at the lighting this guy has, I received a lot of inspiration from this. Always good to keep your options open!
Miptzi

I PMed him a while back and he directed me here: Sleeved LED Cables

Ahhh, what beauties they are....


----------



## M3TAl

Ah yes I've been looking at those nzxt sleeved led things. Really want some led I can turn off. I like my room dark as possible when sleeping and sometimes have to leave pc on overnight.


----------



## Constantine85

it looks like I am going to go with the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 as my water cooling loop. I will push for the RX240 with the bigger rad. I am wanting push for 5.0Ghz with my 2500k and do not want to do that with the Thermaltake Frio I have.
My question is, how easy is it to fit a 240mm rad in the top of this case.. I would go with a push pull set up but I have 2 x 120mm Scythe 133cfm fans (more than enough imo)
I want to know how much modding would take place for me to fit the rad between the plastic bezel and the top of the case.. the metal top.
I have already cut out the cross sections that hold in the mesh for better top flow.
If I by chance decide to opt for the RX240.. the rad will be placed at the bottom in front of the PSU using the fans there.. is it better for them to blow out of the bottom (push) or pull the air from the bottom and blowing it into the case? I would only like to use the 120mm Scythe fans since they are strong.

Any advise from anyone with this experience? I know some of you have used the H100 from Corsair with the 240mm rad.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> it looks like I am going to go with the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 as my water cooling loop. I will push for the RX240 with the bigger rad. I am wanting push for 5.0Ghz with my 2500k and do not want to do that with the Thermaltake Frio I have.
> My question is, how easy is it to fit a 240mm rad in the top of this case.. I would go with a push pull set up but I have 2 x 120mm Scythe 133cfm fans (more than enough imo)
> I want to know how much modding would take place for me to fit the rad between the plastic bezel and the top of the case.. the metal top.
> I have already cut out the cross sections that hold in the mesh for better top flow.
> If I by chance decide to opt for the RX240.. the rad will be placed at the bottom in front of the PSU using the fans there.. is it better for them to blow out of the bottom (push) or pull the air from the bottom and blowing it into the case? I would only like to use the 120mm Scythe fans since they are strong.
> Any advise from anyone with this experience? I know some of you have used the H100 from Corsair with the 240mm rad.


Don't get rs they are not that good...You should pick ex 240 or alphacool nexxxos st30 or many other slim rads...
For a dual rad on the bottor,the max psu length is 160mm.I will install an alphacool nexxos monta 240 on bottom but my psu is 185mm.So I will use a psu extension bracket,3-4 cm...


----------



## Strickt

Woh last time I checked those they were sold out! GOOD CALL! thanks!


----------



## exvtec94

Does anyone know which front fan with white LED does the Black and White edition use?

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6818


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exvtec94*
> 
> Does anyone know which front fan with white LED does the Black and White edition use?
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6818


I'll take my front panel off tomorrow and look at it. Unless some 1 beats me to it.


----------



## exvtec94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'll take my front panel off tomorrow and look at it. Unless some 1 beats me to it.


Thanks. Looking forward to see what you find out. I would like to replace my blue led 140 with white on my black 692-kkn2.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exvtec94*
> 
> Does anyone know which front fan with white LED does the Black and White edition use?
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6818


Don't know for sure but found these on CM's site:

Neon LED Fan 120x120mm

and
BC 120 White LED Fan


----------



## Kitarist

More pics pls


----------



## exvtec94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Don't know for sure but found these on CM's site:
> Neon LED Fan 120x120mm
> 
> and
> BC 120 White LED Fan


Specs say 140mm front fan with white LED. Hopefully M3TAl is able to get a p/n from his fan.


----------



## ginger_nuts




----------



## exvtec94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*


No biggie. 'A' for the effort.

Anyone else with info on the 140mm white led fan on the black and white edition?


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exvtec94*
> 
> Does anyone know which front fan with white LED does the Black and White edition use?
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6818


Pulled the fan out of my case about a month ago.

The numbers are: A14025-10CB-3BN-F1
Also some other crap, dunno if it's useful:
DF140512SEDN CF

Not sure exactly what it's called or where to find it. I wish i could help further but my resources are extremely limited right now.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> Pulled the fan out of my case about a month ago.
> The numbers are: A14025-10CB-3BN-F1
> Also some other crap, dunno if it's useful:
> DF140512SEDN CF
> Not sure exactly what it's called or where to find it. I wish i could help further but my resources are extremely limited right now.


The part number: A14025-10CB-3BN-F1
Apears to be for a non-LED black fan.

What is the reason for needing the details?

Have you tried emailing CoolerMaster?

Why not change it for a different fan?


----------



## M3TAl

Here's a pic of it.



Honestly these basic cooler master fans suck. Sure they're quiet but they don't move crap for air compared to higher priced/quality fans at same noise level. Also the LED's are dim compared to a lot of other fans.


----------



## exvtec94

aaa12585 and M3TAI: Thanks!!

ginger_nuts: I need the details because i have a kkn2 which blue led.

I would like to change the front and two top 140mm to white led. Usually coolermaster fans are decent in airflow and noise for the price vs others. I guess I'll have to contact CoolerMaster for an actual part number.

A14025-10CB-3BN-F1 is referenced to basic black fans as well as blue led.


----------



## exvtec94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Here's a pic of it.
> Honestly these basic cooler master fans suck. Sure they're quiet but they don't move crap for air compared to higher priced/quality fans at same noise level. Also the LED's are dim compared to a lot of other fans.


Any suggestions to quiet 140mm white led fans? Looking to get 3. Front and 2x for the top


----------



## M3TAl

Not sure. I've been looking at non-led fans. Cougar Vortex's maybe and I'll get 1 of those Nzxt cable things with led's in them that have 3 diff brightness settings and off setting.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I am a bit bias with fans, I have tried a couple of dozen different fan makes and models.

I like to have fans that are quiet and efficient at moving air.

I always suggest and recommend Bitfenix for fans.

If your planning on controlling them using PWM then the 
Spectre Pro™ PWM Fans are the best choice. If you do not have any plans on controlling them, then the Spectre Pro™ LED are great.

I have never used the white LED ones but the blue LED ones are very effective but not over powering.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exvtec94*
> 
> Any suggestions to quiet 140mm white led fans? Looking to get 3. Front and 2x for the top


The AeroCool Shark fans are good. They are a little pricey but they work well imo. They also move a decent amount of air.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050001960&IsNodeId=1&name=AeroCool

They come in a lot of colors.


----------



## Constantine85

Did some minor lighting updates to the case. Got rid of the cathodes... decided to try NZXT LED sleeved strips.
Thoughts?


----------



## johnko1

I will install some led strips on my case.I want this to be blue but not very blue,just to make the hardware more visible.
Should I install blue,white or both blue and white led strips?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I will install some led strips on my case.I want this to be blue but not very blue,just to make the hardware more visible.
> Should I install blue,white or both blue and white led strips?


Depending on the chipset you have the LEDs really accent the mobo well. Mine is an ASUS P67 Pro with lots of blue parts.. the blue LEDS did well.
your chipset being more "red" I assume will look nice with the white LEDs. You can buy both and flip them on/off and they also have a 1 tier brightness switch.
BTW you mentioned the XSPC kit.
I am looking at doing this once and doing a rear mounted rad.
http://www.xs-pc.com/products/watercooling-kits/raystorm-750-kits/raystorm-750-r360-watercooling-kit/?fb_action_ids=592397401700&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=246965925417366

On FrozenCPU, you can look this kit up and download the installation manual and the CoolerMaster 690II is featured (which is awesome) for both top and rear mounted configs. I am going to take some measurements tonight to see if I have clearance for the I/O connections alongside with the DVI cable to my monitor. I actually think an external rad is cool.. call me the minority in that preference but having it mounted in the rear will still be a good bit hidden.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Depending on the chipset you have the LEDs really accent the mobo well. Mine is an ASUS P67 Pro with lots of blue parts.. the blue LEDS did well.
> your chipset being more "red" I assume will look nice with the white LEDs. You can buy both and flip them on/off and they also have a 1 tier brightness switch.
> BTW you mentioned the XSPC kit.
> I am looking at doing this once and doing a rear mounted rad.
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/watercooling-kits/raystorm-750-kits/raystorm-750-r360-watercooling-kit/?fb_action_ids=592397401700&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=246965925417366
> On FrozenCPU, you can look this kit up and download the installation manual and the CoolerMaster 690II is featured (which is awesome) for both top and rear mounted configs. I am going to take some measurements tonight to see if I have clearance for the I/O connections alongside with the DVI cable to my monitor. I actually think an external rad is cool.. call me the minority in that preference but having it mounted in the rear will still be a good bit hidden.


Well,my mobo is black/red but the most red is covered...Here's a current pic










The only leds are on the waterblock and on the front stock fan,but I'm going to replace it with a non led (for a more powerful one).I decided to use 1 blue led strip on the whole left side and if it is too blue I may install a white led strip too









Now for xspc kit,I think it would be better if you keep everything internal,practical and bautiful.I currently have one ex240 on the top but in some days I may pick a gpu+wateblock+alphacool nexxxos montsa 240 on the bottom.It will need some modding,but it will look a lot better


----------



## Georgey123

Updated my Rig. Please add me to the club







(Click for full size)


----------



## johnko1

Very beutiful rig,xigmatek fans are so nice.
Remove the extra hdd cage for more airflow


----------



## Constantine85

Seconded - very nice rig.. dont see too many orange themed ones but you pulled it well swell!


----------



## johnko1

Here's a video with my recent mods.I still have to do cable management and some other mods to finish


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I finally can get back to using my CM690 II. I have a question about the H100. Will it fit in the top and what would the temps be like?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I finally can get back to using my CM690 II. I have a question about the H100. Will it fit in the top and what would the temps be like?


Yes it will fit, but if you want to put the RAD in the actual top section, you will need to do a slight trim job to the underside of the top panel.

I can take pictures it you really need some of "Canary Red" in my signature.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yes it will fit, but if you want to put the RAD in the actual top section, you will need to do a slight trim job to the underside of the top panel.
> 
> I can take pictures it you really need some of "Canary Red" in my signature.


Could you snap a few of the rad and fans please


----------



## Constantine85

I know its off topic but for me its the little things sometimes.


----------



## mikupoiss

This thread needs more pictures of custom WC solutions


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yes it will fit, but if you want to put the RAD in the actual top section, you will need to do a slight trim job to the underside of the top panel.
> 
> I can take pictures it you really need some of "Canary Red" in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you snap a few of the rad and fans please
Click to expand...

Sure thing mate, sorry for the late reply, had a busy weekend. I'll take them first thing after work tonight and post back here.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Seconded - very nice rig.. dont see too many orange themed ones but you pulled it well swell!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Very beutiful rig,xigmatek fans are so nice.
> Remove the extra hdd cage for more airflow


Cheers guys







. Ill remove the HDD cages as well. Thanks


----------



## vance76

Hi to All !


Spoiler: It's my CM690









Can I join to club?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vance76*
> 
> Hi to All !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's my CM690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join to club?


Welcome!









Does anyone know if the there are multiple side panels from other CoolerMaster cases that will fit a 690II? I am looking for panels with those convex surfaces to help with a little with the cable management.


----------



## vance76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Welcome!


Thx !


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Does anyone know if the there are multiple side panels from other CoolerMaster cases that will fit a 690II? I am looking for panels with those convex surfaces to help with a little with the cable management.


I have been looking for a side panel too i think the new Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2 side panels should do the job, looking at the chassis it is exactly the same as the CM 690II but with different exterior panels.Hopefully the dimensions are the same.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> I have been looking for a side panel too i think the new Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2 side panels should do the job, looking at the chassis it is exactly the same as the CM 690II but with different exterior panels.Hopefully the dimensions are the same.


that would be awesome if they worked. I will probably just contact Coolermaster about it. I know the Storm Enforcer and HAF 912's are interchangeable. I would like to think CM uses similar dimensions in their stamping process for making the doors and such. Its common manufacturing.


----------



## Constantine85

Check out my build log!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1223387/cooler-master-690ii-black-ice-mod


----------



## Duski

I know this don't really relate to this club, but since this is the only club i really am active in, and i look here all the time, and post when i can though been awhile figured i would show you guys a paint job i did for my baby mama on her laptop i got her. I haven't had money recently to mod or do much with mine so did little things to this one, was a lot of fun but also a pain in the ass too lmao, so many pieces to take apart to paint etc, thought it came out fairly well though! None the less figured everyone enjoys pictures/mods etc










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and the top


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







few mishaps here and there, but overal for first laptop i painted figured it came out well,
its a D530 older system but Was originally Black and Silver big change in it for sure!


----------



## kens30

There are many nice modded CM 690's in this club a while ago i had posted my first steps of modding my CM 690 II and here is a little update,
As i don't have much time and resources every now and again i keep thinking what i can do with my case to improve it even further.
I wish i had a decent camera to take pics ( i only have my phone) .
I have removed completely the hd cage and placed the top cage in the drive bays to improve airflow,and now it can fit any length GPU's.
Removing the front panel i have access to the Hd cage. I also painted my gtx 480 metallic blue and on the plexi side panel the Nvidia logo witch
i have glued on the backside magnets to hold it in place here are a couple of pics.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





and here is the side panel


----------



## Duski

looks good, like the nvidia logo, looks nice... overall its definitely nice


----------



## Ginola

Can I join the club? my rig in its current state linked below.

Planing to go back to water at some point.


----------



## Eagle1337

Is there any easy way to get an rx360 and fans mounted internally in this thing?


----------



## noonekill

hey guys.. here is my RIG.. hope all of u can enjoy it










Spoiler: Cooler Master CM690 II Modded






Spoiler: Cooler Master

















































Spoiler: Passion For Sound

































Spoiler: Mousepad Mouse Keyboard









































Spoiler: Setup Validation

























can i join to this club?


----------



## kens30

Looks good noonekill i like rigs with subtle lighting but the pics are too dark to distinguish your hardware.Is that a psu cover you have?That's the next thing i will be doing.If you can post better pics that would be nice.Like the illuminated keyboard i have one myself the sidewider x6.


----------



## noonekill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Looks good noonekill i like rigs with subtle lighting but the pics are too dark to distinguish your hardware.Is that a psu cover you have?That's the next thing i will be doing.If you can post better pics that would be nice.Like the illuminated keyboard i have one myself the sidewider x6.


wait.. i have more pics when i put the CCFL on the top of PSU cover. but i don't like that setup. so i changed that setup










Spoiler: more pics


----------



## Constantine85

Hello all, I am happy to rep this case in my nomination of the September 2012 MOTM. Vote for me!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1223387/cooler-master-690ii-black-ice-mod

http://www.overclock.net/t/1304801/september-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> There are many nice modded CM 690's in this club a while ago i had posted my first steps of modding my CM 690 II and here is a little update,
> As i don't have much time and resources every now and again i keep thinking what i can do with my case to improve it even further.
> I wish i had a decent camera to take pics ( i only have my phone) .
> I have removed completely the hd cage and placed the top cage in the drive bays to improve airflow,and now it can fit any length GPU's.
> Removing the front panel i have access to the Hd cage. I also painted my gtx 480 metallic blue and on the plexi side panel the Nvidia logo witch
> i have glued on the backside magnets to hold it in place here are a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the side panel


I dig this! I have thought about doing this as well.


----------



## kens30

Small update created a new logo to replace the cooler master one and i thought i would name my rig The Viper (hope now one else has the same name ) and i created an illuminated logo.Also i modded the front of the case to fit two 120mm fans the bottom one i installed does not have lights which i will be replacing soon.I also replaced the front mesh and it covers the whole front leaving me two drive bays on top.enjoy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ginger_nuts

That is just one awesome looking glowing logo.









One suggestion would be to put a couple LED's above the top fan to make the mesh glow equally.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> i thought i would name my rig The Viper (hope now one else has the same name ) [/SPOILER]


Spidermonkey does and a CM 690II as well







i don't think she will mind.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068456/viper-revived


----------



## kens30

Oops anyway from what i see the project name is Viper i don't see no logos or anything hope that doesn't matter.
I can just call my rig Viper-X if there is a problem.
Ok this is Project- xXx and my rigs name and logo is Viper...
Can't change the design now, and Viper came from my old favorite car the Dodge Viper .


----------



## Constantine85

Fighting for the 3rd place spot guys! Help me out here


----------



## Duski

Constantine, i put in a vote for you yesterday


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Constantine, i put in a vote for you yesterday


thanks Duski! You rock!


----------



## kens30

Constantine85 you got my vote.Nice rig you put together.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Constantine85 you got my vote.Nice rig you put together.


thank you Kens30! You as well:thumb:


----------



## vance76

*Constantine85*, I vote for your Rig.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vance76*
> 
> *Constantine85*, I vote for your Rig.


thank you vance76!


----------



## kens30

Another update on my rig i have made a psu cover and some custom decos.
still in production not the final result i just assembled it quickly to see how it looks,
still have work to do till a make it perfect.
(for those that don't know i only have a crap phone to take pis so sorry for the quality I will make sure when my build is finished i will present high quality pics from my friends cam.)
Here are some pis.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Another update on my rig i have made a psu cover and some custom decos.
> still in production not the final result i just assembled it quickly to see how it looks,
> still have work to do till a make it perfect.
> (for those that don't know i only have a crap phone to take pis so sorry for the quality I will make sure when my build is finished i will present high quality pics from my friends cam.)
> Here are some pis.


Nice! Mine is similar. Love the look.


----------



## nickt1862

Nice builds!









We don't have a new leader of this club yet?


----------



## Constantine85

I only need about 15 votes to get 2nd place guys!!


----------



## BadDad62

You got my vote bud


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> You got my vote bud


thank you BadDad62! Nice rig yourself!


----------



## Jtchal

You also got my vote mate


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> You also got my vote mate


Thank you Jtchal







trying to put the 690 on the map!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> thank you BadDad62! Nice rig yourself!


Cheers bud, Thats just my server the 690II is having a revamp soon


----------



## kens30

Finally i have made a decision for the final look (sort of) here is a few pics
work in progress until i finalize it and built it with good materials from scratch.
still have things missing,my budget doesn't allow me to progress my work.

Tried to remove background as my room is messy anyway here goes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mikupoiss

Dude, nawww!!

This does not look like a Viper on your mockups. It looks like a random rice from the time when first Fast&Furious movie / NFS:U was popular!








Instead of that ... umm... radical X or whatever on the front mesh, do the famous Viper-stripes and for the love of God ditch that spoiler-wannabe thing whatever that might actually be.

I'm not trying to be rude, but Viper calls for classy and simple, yet elegant design, which your plans, sadly, are not. At least not by judging this mockup


----------



## kens30

Actually i am not trying to go for a Viper look.I just want to build something unique like something from the fast & the furious like you said .
and by the way i like it so far and would like to hear other comments.Remember nothing is final yet and the top part i had to build a casing for my rad in P/P,
to fit.I am sorry you don't like it, i will hear comments from other users and i might change the design.


----------



## mikupoiss

Well, I do mean the thing that the whole big picture looks a bit off and "cheap." The inside of the case is pretty neat actually.


----------



## kens30

Thanks for your comment, i know that outside looks cheap i have better ideas in mind but i don't have money or a lot of materials and tools.
I know the inside looks good but i am also skeptical about the outside.I might get rid of all the exterior add ons and rethink the design.
Plus i will make a good choice of materials when i have got the money.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I love that psu cover man, makes me wanna make one for my cm690II. Did you notice any temp gains for your gpu with that? (I mean improvements, cooling wise







)


----------



## Duski

anywhere in particular to look into making a psu cover? just basics atleast, i know few of you guys have done it, just not sure where to start, well besides buying materials lol...


----------



## kens30

To tell you the truth i didn't notice any temp differences maybe about 1c to 2c cooler but i also have 2 front intake fans and 2 bottom intakes,and 6 out take fans.
The most difference came when i removed the hard drive bay completely dropped about 3c lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> anywhere in particular to look into making a psu cover? just basics atleast, i know few of you guys have done it, just not sure where to start, well besides buying materials lol...


Just search in YouTube i am sure you will find various guides and tips.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> To tell you the truth i didn't notice any temp differences maybe about 1c to 2c cooler but i also have 2 front intake fans and 2 bottom intakes,and 6 out take fans.
> The most difference came when i removed the hard drive bay completely dropped about 3c lower.
> Just search in YouTube i am sure you will find various guides and tips.


Thanks man...I'll do it cause it looks cool. I probably won't use bottom intakes cause that would get some dust in my case and disrupt my airflow pattern.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks man...I'll do it cause it looks cool. I probably won't use bottom intakes cause that would get some dust in my case and disrupt my airflow pattern.


this is what I used for mine. When these are in stock, buy 2 of them.
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks a lot! I'll look into it.


----------



## jmei

Can I join the club? Here's my rig:


----------



## ivanlabrie

Impressive! Really nice man...


----------



## Duski

looks good!


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmei*
> 
> Can I join the club? Here's my rig:


Very nice rig I must say. Nice CPU cooler.
Question.. did you do your window yourself? and how ever did you manage the cables?
very clean. Repped for sure!


----------



## Constantine85

I am in the midst of yet another mod. This is phase I of 3.
I have taken the 2 Thermaltake white bladed fans off the heat-sink and replaced the push pull configuration to a pull only config (for now)
The Thermaltake fans are rated around 100 cfm each. The Scythe fan is rated at 133cfm.
I have placed one of the Thermaltake fans at the bottom to replace the Rosewill 75 cfm fan I had there prior. (more air will feed the GTX 480 which is good)
I have also been able to move the ram coolers over to cover all 4- dimms.
Thoughts? Keep in mind, there are 2 more stages.. or maybe 3 if I decide to go with a window like jmei..


I would also like to personally thank all of you that voted for me. I know it was 3rd place and the victor won in a landslide but i will be back for MOTM again.
These 690 cases rock. It was the best $80 I spent on my rig! You all are aces in my book! Lets keep this club alive!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Why that change in fans? I don't like Thermaltake at all, for fans. You can get great quality white ones from other brands aswell...


----------



## jmei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Very nice rig I must say. Nice CPU cooler.
> Question.. did you do your window yourself? and how ever did you manage the cables?
> very clean. Repped for sure!


I had a buddy of mine do the window for me. As for the cables I spent a few hours finding the best way to shove everything behind the mobo area.


----------



## kens30

Just did a little experiment on the black stock fan of the 690 ii ,i really like the cm Excalibur fans so i tried to do something sort of similar at least the holes,i drilled all the holes cut around the fan to give it it's shape and finally painted it.
Actually i think it looks quite good here is a pic.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Really nice! I think it's a pretty solid idea, not sure about those holes in the shroud...nor the paint though. It may impact performance, but it does look cool


----------



## ginger_nuts

I paid nearly $20 for my Excalibur.

I think with a bit of practice, it could look great.

How hard was it working on the curved sides?

Good job none the less


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I paid nearly $20 for my Excalibur.
> I think with a bit of practice, it could look great.
> How hard was it working on the curved sides?
> Good job none the less


Well i used a jigsaw to cut the curves, i just followed the rounded trim on the fan and after the cutting was done i used sandpaper to smooth the edges.
It was quite easy if you have steady hands,drilling the holes in the exact spacing was more difficult because i didn't mark where the holes will be drilled.
I might add 4 blue leds on the fan to make it even better.
I will try to make another one with one of my better led fans but without the holes.
Just a note i am looking to buy a new fan controller the SCYTHE KAZE 12-CHANNEL as i have a total of 10 fans on my case and possibly will be adding one more.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I personally like the Lamptron range, but I like to connect all my fans on each side to a single channel.


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I personally like the Lamptron range, but I like to connect all my fans on each side to a single channel.


I like the Lamptron controllers too but the best choice i have at my local store in Greece is the Skythe.


----------



## ivanlabrie

meh Running my fans full blast is getting old fast








I was benching and had gpu and all case fans going berserk, boy I can notice it running now lol
This board has some basic fan control, I could use a nice and shiny fan controller myself. I like that analog one which has some valves or whatnot that light up...Really cool!


----------



## kens30

What can i say about the noise when i turn on the pc it sounds like a rocket is taking off mainly the 4 corsair H100 fans that run at full rpm on power on until they calm down.
It's well known that these fans are really loud, and when i game especially in summer the fans get really loud plus i have to manually adjust my GTX 480 fan speed as well to get acceptable temps.


----------



## Constantine85

I want to see more photos of rigs on this thread


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> I like the Lamptron controllers too but the best choice i have at my local store in Greece is the Skythe.


try eworld.com.gr


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> meh Running my fans full blast is getting old fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was benching and had gpu and all case fans going berserk, boy I can notice it running now lol
> This board has some basic fan control, I could use a nice and shiny fan controller myself. I like that analog one which has some valves or whatnot that light up...Really cool!


This is why I insist on having my fans controlled, noise and I do not work together, work is noisy enough. I got given the best advise when looking at fan controllers go for the plain simple looking ones, they have better amperage ratings, are a lot more reliable and last so much longer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> What can i say about the noise when i turn on the pc it sounds like a rocket is taking off mainly the 4 corsair H100 fans that run at full rpm on power on until they calm down.
> It's well known that these fans are really loud, and when i game especially in summer the fans get really loud plus i have to manually adjust my GTX 480 fan speed as well to get acceptable temps.


This is why I have started to water cool my system, I have Gigabytes GTX570's, they have three fans, which keep the card's very cool, BUT they get very noisy at the same time in summer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I want to see more photos of rigs on this thread


Yes I agree, I may have resurrected my 690 II advanced from the dead. If all turns out it should be up and going early next week


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> This is why I insist on having my fans controlled, noise and I do not work together, work is noisy enough. I got given the best advise when looking at fan controllers go for the plain simple looking ones, they have better amperage ratings, are a lot more reliable and last so much longer.
> This is why I have started to water cool my system, I have Gigabytes GTX570's, they have three fans, which keep the card's very cool, BUT they get very noisy at the same time in summer.
> Yes I agree, I may have resurrected my 690 II advanced from the dead. If all turns out it should be up and going early next week


Good to hear you're running one of these gorgeous cases!

I fixed my 100% fans with Speedfan...and EVGA Precision X. Works like a charm, nice fan curve, excellent temps and noise levels.
I just need to get two more 120mm fans or a good 140 one...And I'd be done with it!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Yes I agree, I may have resurrected my 690 II advanced from the dead. If all turns out it should be up and going early next week


Nice one GN mine is getting a revamp very soon now that my Server (TJO8-E) is running









A few tid bits









 SR1 420

 SR1 240


----------



## Rolim

hey everyone,

I decided to re-fan my rig to make it quieter / more efficient.

The current setup is
- Default front LED intake / Top exhaust / rear exhaust
- 2 Blademasters on a CM 212+ Heatsink
- 5850 GPU Fan

Would getting a Thermaltake TY-140 or Noctua NF-P14FLX as a intake / exhuast be a good improvement if at all.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolim*
> 
> hey everyone,
> I decided to re-fan my rig to make it quieter / more efficient.
> The current setup is
> - Default front LED intake / Top exhaust / rear exhaust
> - 2 Blademasters on a CM 212+ Heatsink
> - 5850 GPU Fan
> Would getting a Thermaltake TY-140 or Noctua NF-P14FLX as a intake / exhuast be a good improvement if at all.


Don't insult Thermalright like that man







lol

Ty-140's are awesome, you can also get the Prolimatech Vortex 140mm fans from Sidewinder computers for less...Give that site a look.


----------



## LordKaba

CM 690 II ADVANCED WHITE, ASROCK PROFESSIONAL FATAL1TY Z68, INTEL CORE I5 2500K 4.5 GHZ V1.288 BY YBRIS BLACK SUN XTREME, G.SKILL SNIPER 1866MHZ 2X4GB BY ARTIC RC, SAPPHIRE RADEON [email protected] BY EK-FC6970 V2, SSD OCZ AGILITY 3 60GB, CM REAL POWER M850

this is my pc!!! i called it Skunk Project!









chers from italy!


----------



## Starshadow

Finally got my new Black & White CM 690 II and I absolutely love it! My gear is all set








The only thing bothering me is the m-itx board I'm using from the Bitfenix Prodigy. I'll go back to m-atx as soon as the new 1150 socket is released next year, unless I find some nice Z77 board for a good price.

Pics soon...


----------



## LordKaba

FINISHED!


----------



## Duski

enjoying some new pics! looking good!


----------



## RoadWarrior81

i just built this machine a week ago specs located in my signature ... any advice on whats the best fan to use for airflow and/or fan set up to get good airflow? bottom pic shows the top fan moved forward and made into intake


----------



## ivanlabrie

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoadWarrior81*
> 
> i just built this machine a week ago specs located in my signature ... any advice on whats the best fan to use for airflow and/or fan set up to get good airflow? bottom pic shows the top fan moved forward and made into intake






I'd swap your psu fan's orientation so that it's facing downwards...you have dust filters and room for airflow down there. It'll help take cool air from outside the case.
Then you can try to do the following:

-Remove the rear exhaust fan and place it as your pull fan in your heatsink. (try to remove the rear exhaust fan grills as well)
-Make sure the top fan is an intake and place it in top front slot, or in your 5.25 bays as a front intake.
-Remove the lower front intake fan and place it in your drive cage as a mid case fan, it'll help cool the gpu
-Then remove the pci slot covers to help air move out of the case.

Record temps with both configs...Have fun!


----------



## Kitarist

Classy


----------



## LordKaba




----------



## Hooded

Hi folks.

This is my first post here at Overclock.net

This is also my first ever attempt to water cool a rig and do some case modding as well.

So this is the case I'm starting with. I've had this machine up and running for about 4 years now so I know all the components are in 100% working order.

Now to water cool this sucker and do some modding to the case.



So after a couple months of playing around ordering parts breaking parts, upgrading parts I'm pretty much finished.

Still need to mess around with the lighting to get it right.



As you can see the dragon is not properly lighting up yet. Will need to change out the cold cathode to some leds I think.



This pic shows the case mods where I've cut the side window and the Dragon.

On the top you can just see the external rad box I made.



Here is a full view of the case with it running. Looks like I should have changed the color of the G-Van fan controller to show it off more.


----------



## Duski

welcome to the club, and nice build you got there, dragon is sweet!
4yrs though! haha, where you been hiding?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Nice work









Welcome to OCN as well









Trying to be a creative criticizer here, but the side panel looks like it has been painted, gloss black or something.

Yet the rest of the case doesn't.

Saying that I have had mine gloss black b4, it looks got but dam it is hard to keep clean looking and it will show every little knock and bump.


----------



## Hooded

Yes all the steel parts are painted semi gloss black with a satin clear coat.

The plastic parts of the case are still orginal color though.

I've looking around for a warp just trying to find something other than Carbon Fibre.

Was thinking about a trip to the sign designers see if I can get myself a custom wrapper made.


----------



## fommof

A quick question guys...

I have a spare *CM690 II Advanced* (it's stored in the loft and it's not easy to get it down and observe/measure the existing holes) and i wonder if it can take *mini-ITX motherboards* without any mods, special stand offs, spacers and so forth...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> A quick question guys...
> I have a spare *CM690 II Advanced* (it's stored in the loft and it's not easy to get it down and observe/measure the existing holes) and i wonder if it can take *mini-ITX motherboards* without any mods, special stand offs, spacers and so forth...
> Thanks in advance.


Quick look on details on newegg say, "Motherboard Compatibility: Micro - ATX / ATX / Mini - ITX (supports)". So it looks like it does.


----------



## ryan w

deleted


----------



## Hooded

According to page 1 of the manual it only supports Micro-ATX and ATX

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/upload/download/193/files/CM%20690%20II%20Advanced%20manual-0106.pdf


----------



## ginger_nuts

The older style only support ATX and Micro-ATX.

Newer USB3 version supports Micro-ATX, ATX, Mini -ITX.

So it depends on which one you have?

Here is Cooler Masters CM690 II Advance page


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> The older style only support ATX and Micro-ATX.
> Newer USB3 version supports Micro-ATX, ATX, Mini -ITX.
> So it depends on which one you have?
> Here is Cooler Masters CM690 II Advance page


I've got the USB2 version so i guess it won't take it...darn...

Thanks though.


----------



## ginger_nuts

You could always make your own mounting holes, a drill and a tap, is all you would need.









But it would be fiddly I think.

Always willing to help were I can


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> You could always make your own mounting holes, a drill and a tap, is all you would need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it would be fiddly I think.


Naaaah, i'd much prefer to just buy a new motherboard and use this case...was never really satisfied by the gigabyte h61n-usb3 anyway, i'll just buy an ATX or uATX mobo with more capabilities (sata3, more sata ports etc)...

Thanks again.


----------



## johnko1

I think that mini-itx has and micro atx/atx etc motherboard holes match so it will fit in the case.Here it is : http://www.electwes.com/review/cases/3066-cooler-master-690-ii-advanced


----------



## Hooded

Fixed up the lighting on my dragon. I had apparently broke the wire going into the plug at some point. I little soldering fixed it up nicely.





The got G-Vans is showing up much clearer in this shot as well.


----------



## js593

Good morning folks.

Came across this thread, and i have a couple questions.

I have a 690II Advanced with an H100 Water system in it (top routed with fans under the shroud)

My currrent fan setup

Front Intake
Lower Intake
Rear Intake
Side intake x2 (1 120, 1 140)

Top exhaust (heat rises, so lets put the exhaust at the top)

The front and lower fans are Corsair SP 140's, and all the rest are Noctua 120's and a 140 on the lower side case slot.

Now, onto the issues.... I'm geting ALOT of fan noise. I have to have positive pressure due to the lack of cooling on my GTX480, and static airflow to get more air pressure to the video card. The damn case is louder then my work servers. I've triple checked all my fans, and i don't seem to have any that are gone bad.

I read up that the side panel for the 690II is terrible if you use it as an intake, that i can deal with (fan controller). But the rest just blow me away.

This tower sits in my room currently due to lack of space, and having this thing sounding like a tornado just can't happen.

Any suggestions to anything that may help?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Good morning folks.
> Came across this thread, and i have a couple questions.
> I have a 690II Advanced with an H100 Water system in it (top routed with fans under the shroud)
> My currrent fan setup
> Front Intake
> Lower Intake
> Rear Intake
> Side intake x2 (1 120, 1 140)
> Top exhaust (heat rises, so lets put the exhaust at the top)
> The front and lower fans are Corsair SP 140's, and all the rest are Noctua 120's and a 140 on the lower side case slot.
> Now, onto the issues.... I'm geting ALOT of fan noise. I have to have positive pressure due to the lack of cooling on my GTX480, and static airflow to get more air pressure to the video card. The damn case is louder then my work servers. I've triple checked all my fans, and i don't seem to have any that are gone bad.
> I read up that the side panel for the 690II is terrible if you use it as an intake, that i can deal with (fan controller). But the rest just blow me away.
> This tower sits in my room currently due to lack of space, and having this thing sounding like a tornado just can't happen.
> Any suggestions to anything that may help?


Corsair fans are quite loud man, those are high performance ones? They look nice and have nice static pressure but the AF series give better results than the SP noise/temp wise.
Double-check for any vibrations too...other than that I don't know.


----------



## js593

Sorry about that, they are the AF series, Went with those due to more airflow and less noise. The SP series were just too noisy for me.

but yeah, all the fans are secured or have the anti viration mounting rubbers. i have no idea where the noise could be coming from unless its a combination of all of them at once.

I don't know about the H100 controller, but right now i have 4 fans hooked up to it all of them using the controlling unit.

One of the guys at Memory express said there was an issue with the controller having interference with external fan controller units ( 5.25 mounted) Can anyone confirm this?

Also when we installed the H100, we couldnt get it to fit under the top cover, are there some slight modifications that needs to be made for it to fit? Or are the pulling fans enough airflow? I thought a push fan would be overall better, but i could be wrong.

Thanks in advance. Pics to come of the "Beast"


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Sorry about that, they are the AF series, Went with those due to more airflow and less noise. The SP series were just too noisy for me.
> but yeah, all the fans are secured or have the anti viration mounting rubbers. i have no idea where the noise could be coming from unless its a combination of all of them at once.
> I don't know about the H100 controller, but right now i have 4 fans hooked up to it all of them using the controlling unit.
> One of the guys at Memory express said there was an issue with the controller having interference with external fan controller units ( 5.25 mounted) Can anyone confirm this?
> Also when we installed the H100, we couldnt get it to fit under the top cover, are there some slight modifications that needs to be made for it to fit? Or are the pulling fans enough airflow? I thought a push fan would be overall better, but i could be wrong.
> Thanks in advance. Pics to come of the "Beast"


I'm eager to see those pics









Have you tried using a fan controller on the pump to undervolt it? It might be pump grind perhaps...
Nice pick on those AF fans, unless they're defective they're very nice.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm eager to see those pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried using a fan controller on the pump to undervolt it? It might be pump grind perhaps...
> Nice pick on those AF fans, unless they're defective they're very nice.


I just scored myself the Noctua's and a fan controller from my buddy last night, will be installing and re-routing all the cables tonight i hope (non modular PSU sucks balls for cable management!!!!)

I heard about pump grind on the H100, but never really understood it. (grinding from air molecules in the pump lines??)

The FX6100 will be replaced by an Intel I5 Ivy bridge soon. When i get that stuff, i will be looking into a better cooling module such as an XSPC system. with hardlines.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Have fun doing cable management...take your time








As for the grind, it's a very irritating noise, try using an undervolted pump with a fan controller...see if it goes away. If it does it's RMA time, or live with a fan controller attached to it.


----------



## js593

Well, all was completed yesterday along with my fan controller. All the cables tucked and re-wired., Removed the Esata front panel wires, as well as the audio jack (i use USB headphones and a Logitech 4.1 sound system) Cleaned up the rear cables to its easier to put the panel on (yeah, like that was really going to be easy...)

Here is the pic of the case with the cables re-done










I need to find Sata cables that are 90/90, as well as sleving for the case panel wires (all those colors make me go blind!)
I didn't bother take a pic of the rear because it looks like a warzone, but im sure most of us with Non-modular power supplies know this,.
The unit was taken apart yesterday, every wire stripped and re-placed in the case. Now i just need a bettter option for a PSU, the ones that's in there is a space hog when you dont use 2 full rails for anything.

Suggestions/tips are welcome, better pics to come (Flash didn't activate properly)

Enjoy!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Good morning folks.
> Came across this thread, and i have a couple questions.
> I have a 690II Advanced with an H100 Water system in it (top routed with fans under the shroud)
> My currrent fan setup
> Front Intake
> Lower Intake
> Rear Intake
> Side intake x2 (1 120, 1 140)
> Top exhaust (heat rises, so lets put the exhaust at the top)
> The front and lower fans are Corsair SP 140's, and all the rest are Noctua 120's and a 140 on the lower side case slot.
> Now, onto the issues.... I'm geting ALOT of fan noise. I have to have positive pressure due to the lack of cooling on my GTX480, and static airflow to get more air pressure to the video card. The damn case is louder then my work servers. I've triple checked all my fans, and i don't seem to have any that are gone bad.
> I read up that the side panel for the 690II is terrible if you use it as an intake, that i can deal with (fan controller). But the rest just blow me away.
> This tower sits in my room currently due to lack of space, and having this thing sounding like a tornado just can't happen.
> Any suggestions to anything that may help?


To start I think your biggest problem is that you have a massive positive pressure setup. When looking at air flow in cases you only need a slight -/+ pressure difference.

Anything more is pointless and creates more problems.

Plus your GTX480 should have ample cooling on it. Yes you need to supply it with coolish air, but the front and bottom fans should be enough.

Heat will only rise if you let it, in this situation were we are moving the air, the hot air will move to where we move it to.

As for combating the noise I would suggest disconnecting each fan one at a time to see if there is one that is a problem (vibration etc.)

My personal







is to change the rear fan to exhaust along with keeping the top two exhaust. Then experiment with the side panel fans being on and off. I personally found with my setup, they made 0 difference. Also since you are not using the bottom part of the HDD rack I would remove it.


----------



## Hooded

I didn't notice earlier in the thread, but if your using the rear exhuast fan for an intake, you can get a large amount of noise from the small grill.

I am using my exhuast fan as an intake fan, and had to cut out the preforations to get the sucker to run silent.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> To start I think your biggest problem is that you have a massive positive pressure setup. When looking at air flow in cases you only need a slight -/+ pressure difference.
> Anything more is pointless and creates more problems.
> Plus your GTX480 should have ample cooling on it. Yes you need to supply it with coolish air, but the front and bottom fans should be enough.
> Heat will only rise if you let it, in this situation were we are moving the air, the hot air will move to where we move it to.
> As for combating the noise I would suggest disconnecting each fan one at a time to see if there is one that is a problem (vibration etc.)
> My personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is to change the rear fan to exhaust along with keeping the top two exhaust. Then experiment with the side panel fans being on and off. I personally found with my setup, they made 0 difference. Also since you are not using the bottom part of the HDD rack I would remove it.


Unfortunatly right now im using 4 of the HDD racks ( and possibly more in the near future) This rig holds ALL my stuff, 4 TB worth of space, and most of it is used (looking at new drive options in the next few weeks) Right now, i was thinking of making a dedicated I3 server for all my files, and this one as just my gaming rig. We shall see. The new rig will consist of 10TB worth of space at very minimum.. So ill need to look into something eventualy.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Unfortunatly right now im using 4 of the HDD racks ( and possibly more in the near future) This rig holds ALL my stuff, 4 TB worth of space, and most of it is used (looking at new drive options in the next few weeks) Right now, i was thinking of making a dedicated I3 server for all my files, and this one as just my gaming rig. We shall see. The new rig will consist of 10TB worth of space at very minimum.. So ill need to look into something eventualy.


i was in the same position a little while ago myself and have since built myself an i3 server










Now i'm slowly modding my other 690 II to fit a 420mm SR1 + 240mm SR1


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> i was in the same position a little while ago myself and have since built myself an i3 server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm slowly modding my other 690 II to fit a 420mm SR1 + 240mm SR1


What is that connected to your hard drives? Is that a spaced adapter for a cleaner look on a single sata line? Good god i want one of those. thats the only reason my case looks like a mess in the back!

Please shoot me a pic of what part that is. It looks SOOOOO clean.


----------



## kamikaze_

most people still use this case today cuz ololupoor brah


----------



## eyesmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> What is that connected to your hard drives? Is that a spaced adapter for a cleaner look on a single sata line? Good god i want one of those. thats the only reason my case looks like a mess in the back!
> Please shoot me a pic of what part that is. It looks SOOOOO clean.


It looks like one of these Silverstone 4 in 1 Sata cables.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> most people still use this case today cuz ololupoor brah


If i wanted to spend 400$ on a case, it would have been the Cosmos II, but at this point, its not about being poor. It was a lack of space required for the case, as well as not wanting to water cool at the time.

So before you go around calling people poor, re-think your comments.


----------



## kamikaze_

ruffled feathers i see ololwut


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesmiles*
> 
> It looks like one of these Silverstone 4 in 1 Sata cables.


Yeah i managed to find them on Newegg. I'll be putting an order in for a few of them. Gonna clean up the case really nice in the back. Modular PSU hooked up with a single sata connector, running into this, will create a hell of alot more space for heat to be distributed. I'm also looking at a custom rack to alow for better air flow. we'll see how well that pans out.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> What is that connected to your hard drives? Is that a spaced adapter for a cleaner look on a single sata line? Good god i want one of those. thats the only reason my case looks like a mess in the back!
> Please shoot me a pic of what part that is. It looks SOOOOO clean.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesmiles*
> 
> It looks like one of these Silverstone 4 in 1 Sata cables.


"eyesmiles" is correct is a Silverstone 4 into 1, they only only go in one direction but i have since modded mine to fit the other way, Which reminds me to fit it soon


----------



## alancsalt

Something like this?





















Found this in Seanimus's build thread. That last pic is linked to FCPU.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this in Seanimus's build thread. That last pic is linked to FCPU.


I bought those for my Project Maple Leaf, that work amazing.


----------



## js593

Beautiful. Just beautiful. Its too bad though. I dont have a modular PSU, so i cant make a different rail specifically for this. I would love to. Guess its time to invest in the TX850M.


----------



## js593

So I've been browsing on Performance PCS for a solution to my lack of cooling. I want to W/C my GTX480 and came up with a simple drawing. However im noticing that this may not be posisble at all. Trying to keep it as clean as possible, and may be looking at using a plastic hardline setup, not a rubber/ flex line. Any suggestions welcome, not sure how to put the front rad upwards like i want it, its by far the cleanest looking setup i could think of.

Thanks,
Dan

eef9ae8f_CM690II-Adv_02.jpeg 43k .jpeg file


----------



## RoadWarrior81

Cooler Master 690 TWO Advanced stock fans suck! i made a video showing my stock fan from the case and the new fan i ordered to replace it NZXT FX-140LB 140mm Enthusiast 3 speed...i love the case but not the fans im replacing the front fan with the NZXT


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoadWarrior81*
> 
> Cooler Master 690 TWO Advanced stock fans suck! i made a video showing my stock fan from the case and the new fan i ordered to replace it NZXT FX-140LB 140mm Enthusiast 3 speed...i love the case but not the fans im replacing the front fan with the NZXT


A lot if not all the 690II advance owners I think have replaced their fans, they are pretty noisy.

Some people do not mind the noise, but personally I think quietier the better.

I personally like and use the Bitfenix Spectra Pro's. Very quiet with pretty good air flow at 12v. They are not the quietiest or move the most air, but a great balance.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I gave away the original fans and got a couple of TY-140's and two random 120mm fans as front intakes.


----------



## M3TAl

The CM fans noisy? I found mine to be quiet and little airflow. And I know everyone has a different definition of quiet but trust me I don't like noisy fans or noise in general.

Just replaced mine with 8 PWM Cougars (2 in P/P on kuhler 620 rad) week ago and case is considerably noiser (not bearing/motor noise just air moving noise... whooosh). However I also just finished hooking up my new fan controller (Aerocool X-Vision) today, running them all ~1100rpm and now things are nice and quiet







. Not quite silent but very quiet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I found the original fans to move too little air to be useful...not noisy per se.


----------



## js593

Excuse me while i rig my system with an air compressor for 500 C.I.M lol no fan can beat that.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Excuse me while i rig my system with an air compressor for 500 C.I.M lol no fan can beat that.


I worked for a shop that did Dyno tuning on high end sports/race cars. In order to keep some of the Drag racing cars from over heating on the dyno we would use industrial
7,500-10,000 CFM floor fans pointed at the nose.

To the point! I always wanted to hook one of the smaller versions to a server case. The industrial fans use anywhere from 1k-15k CFM. They are freaking nuts.

Clicky

Another vision involves one of those fan's, and a 4 core racing radiator for a custom water cooling loop. The only problem I see is the blocks will never be able to saturate the radiator or fan.. Custom blocks would be needed.... One can dream.. Maybe one of my buddies at the machine shoppe will get bored with winter...


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think Delta might have an answer for that challenge...or perhaps Sanyo Denki or Nidec lol


----------



## Constantine85

Hey all.. I know this is unrelated but does anyone on this thread play Battlefield 3 on PC?


----------



## M3TAl

I only play like once a week if at all anymore. I'm kind of fed up with the way the entire FPS industry has ended up. But that's another story....


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> A quick question guys...
> I have a spare *CM690 II Advanced* (it's stored in the loft and it's not easy to get it down and observe/measure the existing holes) and i wonder if it can take *mini-ITX motherboards* without any mods, special stand offs, spacers and so forth...
> Thanks in advance.


Just finished installing my gigabyte mini-ITX mobo in the CM690 II Advanced. Just used 4 of the ATX holes, fits perfectly, no mods what so ever.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Hey all.. I know this is unrelated but does anyone on this thread play Battlefield 3 on PC?


Sure do! ExWarLord.

PM me if you wanna play.


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Hey all.. I know this is unrelated but does anyone on this thread play Battlefield 3 on PC?


I do! Wanna play sometime? PM me your username!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm kind of fed up with the way the entire FPS industry has ended up. But that's another story....


Ditto.
I think my gaming will stop at BF3 and Planetside 2. That is until they bring Halo back to PC or something...

*On Topic:*

Can anyone give me a professional/educated opinion on this fan?

COUGAR CF-V12HP Vortex

My brother just bought 5 of these for his new build (Haven't been extensively tested yet because there's no case to fully implement them) and I've been pretty impressed. They're quiet and, of course, move a lot of air! Plus, the air is slightly more directionally-concentrated than other fans I've run across. Been debating on buying a few of these myself, but I want to know what other fans would be better/fair competitors to these. Anyone have suggestions?

Also, do you think they would work well for a CPU water cooling unit (ex. Corsair H60/H80...etc)?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> I do! Wanna play sometime? PM me your username!
> Ditto.
> I think my gaming will stop at BF3 and Planetside 2. That is until they bring Halo back to PC or something...
> *On Topic:*
> Can anyone give me a professional/educated opinion on this fan?
> COUGAR CF-V12HP Vortex
> My brother just bought 5 of these for his new build (Haven't been extensively tested yet because there's no case to fully implement them) and I've been pretty impressed. They're quiet and, of course, move a lot of air! Plus, the air is slightly more directionally-concentrated than other fans I've run across. Been debating on buying a few of these myself, but I want to know what other fans would be better/fair competitors to these. Anyone have suggestions?
> Also, do you think they would work well for a CPU water cooling unit (ex. Corsair H60/H80...etc)?


I have no personal experience but have been seeing many more people using them on their custom loop setups.

So they must be half good for rads.


----------



## M3TAl

I'm using 8 of them. Had them for maybe two weeks now. They're still too loud for me when running all 8 at 1500rpm but at 1000-1100rpm theyre awesome for me. The noise isn't much at 1500rpm (don't care when gaming obviously) but I also record acoustic guitar with a large diaphragm condenser mic (which are designed to pick up minute noises and lot of natural ambiance from the room) sometimes so... I need close to silence as possible.

I also run 2 in p/p on a kuhler 620 rad. Tested them at 1500rpm vs the single stock antec fan. Got a 2-3C improvement. I had been eye balling these fans for months and when they went on sale for $9.99 on newegg I had to jump on them.


----------



## M3TAl

Forgot to mention about these Cougar fans. When on the bottom as intake it was very loud. Making a loud whoooshing noise.

The noise was caused by the bottom dust filter. Remove the filter and boom, noise gone. But I wasn't willing to lose my dust filter so I made a 25mm shroud out of a crappy cooler master fan. Now the noise is gone.


----------



## aaa12585

Thanks for the heads up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> But I wasn't willing to lose my dust filter so I made a 25mm *shroud* out of a crappy cooler master fan. Now the noise is gone.


I'm not familiar with the term when talking about fans and such. At first I thought you meant a make-shift dust filter, but I think you're talking about something like an air duct, correct?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> I'm not familiar with the term when talking about fans and such. At first I thought you meant a make-shift dust filter, but I think you're talking about something like an air duct, correct?


A shroud is a spacer. Ghetto version is a gutted fan housing. Concept is that it eliminates the dead spot immediately in front of the fan motor. There are also built versions. Martin at Skinneelabs did testing on this. He also does fan testing. I think he has posts here at OCN on this.


----------



## M3TAl

Typically used in conjunction with a radiator but for me I wanted the noise gone concerning my bottom intake fan. How did I know a shroud would work? Because if I held the fan in my hand and moved it around the bottom intake the noise would occur once getting 15-20mm from the bottom of the case. Anymore than 15-20mm and no noise. Since a fan is 25mm thick it would space the Cougar fan 25mm from the bottom of the case thus eliminating the noise. Worked perfectly for me.


----------



## DarkSide101

made a few color sceme changes!...quite like the red


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSide101*
> 
> made a few color sceme changes!...quite like the red


I like it a lot! very nice.


----------



## Constantine85

Black Ice is getting a huge make over in the next couple months.. stay tuned. I will be back for MOTM!!


----------



## silencespr

anyone got a spare acrylic side panel for the 690II ? mine came with the aluminum side and i can't find them online.... all the modding inside is invisible...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> anyone got a spare acrylic side panel for the 690II ? mine came with the aluminum side and i can't find them online.... all the modding inside is invisible...


Cooler Masters Online Shop North America

If not available from there, email them, they have pretty good customer service.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Cooler Masters Online Shop North America
> If not available from there, email them, they have pretty good customer service.


yeah they don't have it everyone else online don't have it...


----------



## ginger_nuts

I would either email them, or better yet then, make one, it is actually not to hard









I managed to do it


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I would either email them, or better yet then, make one, it is actually not to hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to do it


do you have a a DIY ?


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I would either email them, or better yet then, make one, it is actually not to hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to do it


Glad this came up. I've been debating on making my own!

Do you know where I can find a "how to mod side window panels for dummies" tutorial??


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> do you have a a DIY ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> Glad this came up. I've been debating on making my own!
> Do you know where I can find a "how to mod side window panels for dummies" tutorial??


have a look at this one


----------



## ginger_nuts

Thought I would share what my 690 II Advanced looks like now


----------



## cgull

nice







parramatta eels supporter?

pity theres no yellow on mobo.. maybe some yellow sleeving?

are you going to leave the dvd and bay res? black?


----------



## alancsalt

Only a New South Welshman would say that.........surely?


----------



## cgull

guilty as charged...funnily enough i used to play rules at school,but dont know adelaide colours

my next case will be white and red..dragons/swans

my son's case is c'bury bulldog themed (used to create a bit of tension hehe) i even have round stickers for the fans ..looks good


----------



## alancsalt

North Adelaide Roosters!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Tell ya the truth, there is no allegiance with any footy teams. My sport is long distance running and the only other sport in the house is break dancing. The colors were more the wife's doing.

She told me colors would work, I didn't believe her, until I put it together









This was intended as my main case, but I could not fit everything in it, doing a full custom loop with both GTX570's, which are a tad big







would just not fit









Yes I will be leaving the Blu-ray player black, for now, may try making a cover with left over mesh.

It is actually a NZXT fan controller under that. As for yellow on the MB, looking at it, I could remove the stock cooler and paint that.

When I get some time, maybe next weekend or so, I will do better cable management, which means very little will be seen so sleeving is not needed.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Thought I would share what my 690 II Advanced looks like now


Good to see your 690II finally GN.

I might even do a few cuts on my other 690II tomorrow as well









I've collected a few bits and pieces for your old TJO8-E









Z77 Extreme4-M
8g GSkill
2 x GTX 460s
Tt 750w psu


----------



## Frazz

Thought that I may as well post my 690 up.

I actually own two HD 6950's, but one is currently out of service due to overheating issues. (I'm buying it a new 3rd party cooler) You can probably see the two stray PCI-E cables.

My rig isn't looking it's best, I was going to sleeve my psu, but I honestly can't be bothered, even though I have all the tools and the sleeving. I might just buy a 24pin sleeved extension.

I'm replacing all the fans soon with Cougar fans. I also plan to give my rig a good cleanup (remove dust).


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> Thought that I may as well post my 690 up.
> I actually own two HD 6950's, but one is currently out of service due to overheating issues. (I'm buying it a new 3rd party cooler) You can probably see the two stray PCI-E cables.
> My rig isn't looking it's best, I was going to sleeve my psu, but I honestly can't be bothered, even though I have all the tools and the sleeving. I might just buy a 24pin sleeved extension.
> I'm replacing all the fans soon with Cougar fans. I also plan to give my rig a good cleanup (remove dust).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Something about builds being mostly black make me just think of Batman









Very stealthy like.

I totally agree, sleeving is a waste when you look how cheap extensions are. I have Bitfenix 4x 6 pin + 1x 24 pin extensions for my "current" temp build, which took me about 5 min to buy and cost less then having all the sleeving bit n pieces shipped to me.


----------



## inVain

hi...

is there any chance to mount a 38mm thick fan onto the lower front intake with the HDD cage still attached to the 692 (I mean the whole 6 hdd cage)?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inVain*
> 
> hi...
> is there any chance to mount a 38mm thick fan onto the lower front intake with the HDD cage still attached to the 692 (I mean the whole 6 hdd cage)?


By my rough measuring it should just fit, it will be blooming tight. You can mount one fan on the fron, and one fan on the inside of HDD rack, this should give plenty of air flow I thought.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inVain*
> 
> hi...
> is there any chance to mount a 38mm thick fan onto the lower front intake with the HDD cage still attached to the 692 (I mean the whole 6 hdd cage)?


'
It will fit. I use the Scythe Ultra Kaze fan as a front intake fan. Its 120x38mm. Its breezy!








Go for it!


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> By my rough measuring it should just fit, it will be blooming tight. You can mount one fan on the fron, and one fan on the inside of HDD rack, this should give plenty of air flow I thought.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> '
> It will fit. I use the Scythe Ultra Kaze fan as a front intake fan. Its 120x38mm. Its breezy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it!


it's really embarrassing since I already had this case for ~2 years and I can't still mount a 38mm thick PAPST on it








I guess I need to try harder.

@Constantine85
did you mount the fan first, or the cage first (I mean without dismantling the lower hdd cage first)?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Something about builds being mostly black make me just think of Batman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very stealthy like.
> I totally agree, sleeving is a waste when you look how cheap extensions are. I have Bitfenix 4x 6 pin + 1x 24 pin extensions for my "current" temp build, which took me about 5 min to buy and cost less then having all the sleeving bit n pieces shipped to me.


You say They are cheap... Where are you getting them from? Up here in Canuck land were looking for some, but they are around 10$ per connector locally... a little over the top... no?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> You say They are cheap... Where are you getting them from? Up here in Canuck land were looking for some, but they are around 10$ per connector locally... a little over the top... no?


Pretty much the same $$ here although i'm not sure what the exhcange rate from $Au - $ Canuk is atm.









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=19_1347


----------



## silencespr

will be modding my case soon still working on the window design


----------



## Takkei

howdy yall, just got done with my window mod, dunno why i didn't do this sooner.


----------



## silencespr

That's a nice window! you didnt care taking out the Fans ? less air being pulled from the card now?

do you the measurements for your window?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inVain*
> 
> it's really embarrassing since I already had this case for ~2 years and I can't still mount a 38mm thick PAPST on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I need to try harder.
> @Constantine85
> did you mount the fan first, or the cage first (I mean without dismantling the lower hdd cage first)?


You should be able to get it in there while having the bottom cage intact. There might be enough room while taking the front bezel off the case (need to anyways to screw the fan in) If not, its only a 5 minute install still.. disconnect HDDs or SSDs .. slide out the drawers and remove the front part of the drive cage. no need to remove the rear. Install fan, cage and drives.. I will ask.. is there any way you can avoid having the lower part of the drive cage? How many drawers are you using? You will significantly improve airflow in the case if you remove the drive cage. If you cannot avoid it (if you have 3-4 slots used on the drive cage, than install another fan on the rear part of the drive cage OR install on on the bottom of the case to blow inwards. It will improve heat dissipation by blowing into the GPU and across the mobo.. and out the top.
Many schools of though on case airflow. Let me know if you have trouble.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takkei*
> 
> howdy yall, just got done with my window mod, dunno why i didn't do this sooner.


Very nice job on the window! I might re-do mine too.


----------



## Constantine85

I have contacted iandroo about the managing this club. We will see what happens.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I have contacted iandroo about the managing this club. We will see what happens.


I have seen iandroo around the traps, they should get back to you soon.

In their defense as well, to become an OP is not a two or three day happening, it has to be a long time commitment.

BUT it feels fantastic to be able to give back to so many


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have seen iandroo around the traps, they should get back to you soon.
> In their defense as well, to become an OP is not a two or three day happening, it has to be a long time commitment.
> BUT it feels fantastic to be able to give back to so many


I enjoy helping those and being able to run such a fine thread as this one. I ran a club on Facebook for a while that was all about computers and reviews of the newest products and such. Questions and Feedback were commonly posted along with words of wisdom and lots of photos.
I initially contacted months back and never got a reply. No worries though, I hope to hear back soon.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, I will be getting a new beast 120mm fan soon that will replace my current dual ty-140 Silver Arrow config and leave me with two spare 140mm fans for my case!

I was thinking of using those as front intakes, one in the 5.25 bay and two in the lower intake positions...any ideas?
Will those fit there?


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, I will be getting a new beast 120mm fan soon that will replace my current dual ty-140 Silver Arrow config and leave me with two spare 140mm fans for my case!
> I was thinking of using those as front intakes, one in the 5.25 bay and two in the lower intake positions...any ideas?
> Will those fit there?


Only a 120mm will fit in the 5.25 Bays. I did that with my parent's computer. I'm not sure if a 140 will fit on the back of the bays. I haven't tried.

I know on a 692 a 140 can fit on the front face -bottom area


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah...same case cm 690 II. I'll put the first ty-140 as a high mid case fan and the other one as a front lower intake. Doubt I can do better than that.


----------



## M3TAl

Hopefully you guys can help me. Made an audio clip showing the resonance (or whatever you want to call it) I'm getting from the two top exhaust fans. Maybe someone can tell me why and what I can do to reduce/eliminate it.

This is 8x Cougar 1500rpm fans. The 2 top exhaust are what's giving me problems. BTW: raised the volume of the clip *BIG TIME* and had the gain on the mic 65% (a lot) to make the resonance sound easier to hear. Obviously in real life the case isn't that loud.




__
https://soundcloud.com/m3tal%2Fcm690ii-resonance


----------



## Constantine85

Here is a teaser photo of one of the pieces I had finished last night.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Which gpu is that?
Very nice btw...


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Which gpu is that?
> Very nice btw...


EVGA GTX 480 SC thank you


----------



## ivanlabrie

Really? heatpipes...cool







For an EVGA card.
Those used to run really hot, that's the stock cooler?


----------



## senna89

The special edition "Black & White" have a filter in front of front fan ( The 140mm blue led ) ? And have in bottom positions some kind of filter materials ?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Really? heatpipes...cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an EVGA card.
> Those used to run really hot, that's the stock cooler?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The special edition "Black & White" have a filter in front of front fan ( The 140mm blue led ) ? And have in bottom positions some kind of filter materials ?


All GTX 480 cards have heat pipes like that. It does look cool. I will say they are anything but cool to the touch when the card is running.
After a couple hours of gaming, the highest temp the card got was 68 degrees with the exhaust fan at 100% NOW when the fan is not running (i.e. I forget to turn up the fan ) after gaming for about 20 minutes the GPU got to 107 degrees. It scared the heck out of me. I immediately turned up the fan and quit gaming.

This is just the basic GTX 480 "Super Clocked" Edition. I have it clocked at 777mhz on top of that.
These cards has a bad heat evac system. They also use a lot of power. BUT they can run games at full resolution.

I compare it to a 1972 Chevelle.. Big, fast, loud, guzzles gas.


----------



## Constantine85

I will probably upgrade GPUs in a year or so.. perhaps a 680 or 700 series if its out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I will probably upgrade GPUs in a year or so.. perhaps a 680 or 700 series if its out.


Yeah, good call...wait to see how the 7xx series turn out or go with AMD.
I think you can delid those fermi cores and use liquid pro paste on die. That should cut temps by 35c or so


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The special edition "Black & White" have a filter in front of front fan ( The 140mm blue led ) ? And have in bottom positions some kind of filter materials ?


help ?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> help ?


The B&W (and I assume the regular black also) has filters for the front, bottom, bottom power supply, and the top exhaust also has a filter material. The only places with no filter material are side intakes and rear exhaust. Those bottom filters are a real pain though, hard to remove or clean.


----------



## TheFiend

Recently acquired a 690 Nvidia Edition and have been doing some subtle mods on it.

So far have removed the bracing behind the grills on the front and top panels and have also remounted the front 140mm fan so it is positioned centrally behind the Nvidia logo on the front.

2 Xigamek 120mm green LED fans have bee fitted up top, and 1 on the rear.

Next job on the list is braiding the top panel connections.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The B&W (and I assume the regular black also) has filters for the front, bottom, bottom power supply, and the top exhaust also has a filter material. The only places with no filter material are side intakes and rear exhaust. Those bottom filters are a real pain though, hard to remove or clean.


Only a mesh or a decent filter material ?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Only mesh, they clog up very easy, and as mentioned, a real pain to remove and clean.

So much so I have removed all the filters, the trouble it is removing the stock filters, is not much less then removing the entire computer (outside) to clean it out.

Do note that I do like using 120psi of compressed gas (usually nitrogen) with a needle point blow gun to clean computers. A little extreme yes, but works a treat


----------



## M3TAl

It's just a mesh. It doesn't get all the dust but it does stop a good amount. I only end up with a small amount of very fine dust inside my case after ~2 months or so. The radiator on my 620 doesn't end up caked in dust anymore so that's nice.

To clean mine I don't remove them. Just turn pc off and grab the vacuum with a hose attachment. If I need to clean the bottom filters then I turn pc on its side and hold them in place while using the hose.


----------



## silencespr

mines stock for now


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> mines stock for now


very nice! I like those words.."for now"


----------



## Constantine85

This is the last teaser photo. It not 100% finished but most of you get of the idea of what this is. You will have to excuse the picture quality.


----------



## 420blazedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Here is a teaser photo of one of the pieces I had finished last night.


nice color on the 480 man kudos


----------



## Janac

Hi guys, i really need a serial number for CM 690 II Advanced, usb 2.0 version. Thanks so much!

I will add pictures with my black&white edition later









Greetings from Slovenia


----------



## Constantine85

Here is a photo of the end product. There are a couple more things that will be added over the next month or so. I have about 35 more photos on my build page so check it out the page in the sig.


----------



## ginger_nuts

^^^^ Nice

I still think these 690 II Advanced cases must be one of the greatest and versatile for modding and painting. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Janac

Please?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> ^^^^ Nice
> I still think these 690 II Advanced cases must be one of the greatest and versatile for modding and painting. The possibilities are endless.


Oh so true mate


----------



## silencespr

wrapping my case in CF this week.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Hi guys, i really need a serial number for CM 690 II Advanced, usb 2.0 version. Thanks so much!
> I will add pictures with my black&white edition later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Slovenia


Serial number? What?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> wrapping my case in CF this week.


Very eager to see that when you are done! I was thinking of implementing that in areas of my case.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Serial number? What?


yes! exactly!


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Serial number? What?


yes! exactly!


----------



## BoHBomber

Some updates

-Asus Xonar ST
-Less lights
-Clear window (sry, not on any photo but you know







)


----------



## aaa12585

What kind of Cathode are you using??

Also, nice sound card! Those things are beast. Are you using the Uni Xonar drivers or just the standard drivers?


----------



## Constantine85

Is it worth the $23 for the usb 3.0 top panel to order from Coolermaster? I already never use the SATA ports or X-DOCK.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoHBomber*
> 
> Some updates
> -Asus Xonar ST
> -Less lights
> -Clear window (sry, not on any photo but you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


is that a slip 80mm or a regular one ?


----------



## silencespr

slim*


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> slim*


The only ones that fit are the slim ones. I learned the hard way. 25x15.


----------



## lolreject

Hello OCN! Was hoping you guys could give me some help or advice!

The exact model case in question is the RC-692A-KKN5

So I got my little cousin's new PC up and running last night but I ran into an issue that I am unable to resolve regarding his new Seagate HDD and the tool-less drive trays. The studs/pins on the trays are too big to fit into his HDD. So anyways OCN, what do? He's not taking his PC anywhere so I don't really find it necessary to replace the case or HDD but I do want to get it properly secured so I can sleep well at night







. Are there thinner studs that I can buy somewhere? Should I sand down the studs and if so how do you recommend doing it? Is there another spot I can easily mount the HDD?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolreject*
> 
> Hello OCN! Was hoping you guys could give me some help or advice!
> 
> The exact model case in question is the RC-692A-KKN5
> 
> So I got my little cousin's new PC up and running last night but I ran into an issue that I am unable to resolve regarding his new Seagate HDD and the tool-less drive trays. The studs/pins on the trays are too big to fit into his HDD. So anyways OCN, what do? He's not taking his PC anywhere so I don't really find it necessary to replace the case or HDD but I do want to get it properly secured so I can sleep well at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Are there thinner studs that I can buy somewhere? Should I sand down the studs and if so how do you recommend doing it? Is there another spot I can easily mount the HDD?


Have a picture? I know my 690's drive tray is definitely a tight fit and required a little bit of caressing but I eventually for the HDD in the tray.


----------



## JadedPrimate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolreject*
> 
> Hello OCN! Was hoping you guys could give me some help or advice!
> The exact model case in question is the RC-692A-KKN5
> So I got my little cousin's new PC up and running last night but I ran into an issue that I am unable to resolve regarding his new Seagate HDD and the tool-less drive trays. The studs/pins on the trays are too big to fit into his HDD. So anyways OCN, what do? He's not taking his PC anywhere so I don't really find it necessary to replace the case or HDD but I do want to get it properly secured so I can sleep well at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Are there thinner studs that I can buy somewhere? Should I sand down the studs and if so how do you recommend doing it? Is there another spot I can easily mount the HDD?


Someone on another forum reports having had the same problem, and he fixed it by removing the studs and fastening the HDD by using screws.

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=15600


----------



## lolreject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Have a picture? I know my 690's drive tray is definitely a tight fit and required a little bit of caressing but I eventually for the HDD in the tray.


No sorry, didn't take any pictures before I put it together. But I took the little studs out of the grommets to make sure I could see what I was doing and applied a good amount of pressure for insertion, was just simply too big.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedPrimate*
> 
> Someone on another forum reports having had the same problem, and he fixed it by removing the studs and fastening the HDD by using screws.
> http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=15600


I was actually just reading the same issue/solution on a Newegg review with some of the included screws, looking into it thanks.


----------



## soulstaker

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7970DC23GD5/#specifications

Can i fit this baby inside the 69II Advanced without removing the HDD tray? They say 304mm on the coolermaster page, but i just need to be sure.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> wrapping my case in CF this week.


ordered my 3M vinyl tonight. I'm excited to see our rigs once finished!


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> ordered my 3M vinyl tonight. I'm excited to see our rigs once finished!


nice! welcome to the CF CLUB


----------



## ginger_nuts

What is CF?


----------



## JadedPrimate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7970DC23GD5/#specifications
> Can i fit this baby inside the 69II Advanced without removing the HDD tray? They say 304mm on the coolermaster page, but i just need to be sure.


That's about 28 centimeter right? Should fit easily.


----------



## cgull

Coolermaster Fan Club??


----------



## BoHBomber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> is that a slip 80mm or a regular one ?


Hi, its this one:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Be-Quiet-Luefter-Silent-Wings-Pure-80mm::14585.html

Would recommend a dust filter like this:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Staubschutz-Filter/DEMCiflex-Staubfilter-120mm-quadratisch-schwarz-weiss::13541.html

One question:
Im still using the original drivers for Asus Xonar Essence card. Should i go to custom unidrivers? Anybody knows? =)


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> What is CF?


Carbon Fiber.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Is it worth the $23 for the usb 3.0 top panel to order from Coolermaster? I already never use the SATA ports or X-DOCK.


Well is $23 with the shipping?

If you need USB 3.0 on top I say YEAAAAAAH!









I did the USB 3.0 top panel on my case some months ago purchased for either $11.99 or $12.99 I forget and see it went up since to $17.99 each.


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Is it worth the $23 for the usb 3.0 top panel to order from Coolermaster? I already never use the SATA ports or X-DOCK.


While I haven't been able to use my USB 3.0 to the extent of actually transferring files with a 3.0 capable drive; I can only help by looking at it from an "educated guess" point of view, but I hope it's to some consideration.

I have two SATA III-capable hard drives and when I transfer files between them, the maximum steady transfer rate I get is 80-90 Megabytes/sec. Comparing that with the transfer speeds of a steady rated USB 2.0, it's 20-30 Megabytes/sec.

What we can see by comparing between those two is that the potential benefits of USB 3.0 would increase your speeds by 60 Megabytes/second. I'm sure you can guess from there that it could be because either the HDD is bottlenecking, or that is the actual speed of USB 3.0.

Under the circumstance that a bottleneck is occuring, this is could be corrected if you use an SSD instead. You'll get the speeds that USB 3.0 were meant to run at because an SSD is known to have incredibly faster Read/Write speeds than an HDD.

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong through any of this.

In the end, considering these factors, you should ask yourself if you're going to be using USB 3.0 enough for this purchase to be beneficial. Also, is a 60MB/s increase in transfer rates (If you're using an HDD) worth it?

Personally, I would buy the top panel if I had USB 3.0 hardware to use with it.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> While I haven't been able to use my USB 3.0 to the extent of actually transferring files with a 3.0 capable drive; I can only help by looking at it from an "educated guess" point of view, but I hope it's to some consideration.
> I have two SATA III-capable hard drives and when I transfer files between them, the maximum steady transfer rate I get is 80-90 Megabytes/sec. Comparing that with the transfer speeds of a steady rated USB 2.0, it's 20-30 Megabytes/sec.
> What we can see by comparing between those two is that the potential benefits of USB 3.0 would increase your speeds by 60 Megabytes/second. I'm sure you can guess from there that it could be because either the HDD is bottlenecking, or that is the actual speed of USB 3.0.
> Under the circumstance that a bottleneck is occuring, this is could be corrected if you use an SSD instead. You'll get the speeds that USB 3.0 were meant to run at because an SSD is known to have incredibly faster Read/Write speeds than an HDD.
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong through any of this.
> In the end, considering these factors, you should ask yourself if you're going to be using USB 3.0 enough for this purchase to be beneficial. Also, is a 60MB/s increase in transfer rates (If you're using an HDD) worth it?
> Personally, I would buy the top panel if I had USB 3.0 hardware to use with it.


thank you very much for the in-depth analysis of reasons to buy vs not buy. I think at this time, I will probably just stick with the current one i have since I just spent some time modding and painting the top bezel. I have 2 USB 3.0 ports in the rear I/O area if i really need them. I do plan to buy an external HDD for back-ups and using for work. At that point, I will probably buy it. I plan to put some extra funds into my 2 past additions to my PC.. an SSD and the custom water loop.
+1!


----------



## Constantine85

one little change tonight.. de-meshed the front bezel. I did buy a fan filter though


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Carbon Fiber.


Is there a Carbon Fiber Club? I have to admit, Carbon Fiber is probably my favorite color/material. That and Carbon Kevlar.
After I did what I did to my case thus far, I will need to find areas to vinyl. I am surprised more people dont vinyl their cases.. easier and more consistent finish as opposed to painting.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7970DC23GD5/#specifications
> Can i fit this baby inside the 69II Advanced without removing the HDD tray? They say 304mm on the coolermaster page, but i just need to be sure.


This is my top TF3 6950 length 270mm, the gap between tip of shroud and the HDD cage is approx. 34mm i measured it so 270+34= 304 your card measures 279mm I believe so BUY IT!


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

Hi guys! Great thread, ive seen some extremely nice builds here and even got a few ideeas for mine; here it is:









The sidepanel window picture was made a while ago, there were some modifications made to the internals since then, thats why some things dont look right;
That is a fairly old sistem in there, a 1090T with 4GB G.Skill Ram @ 2000MHz (i forget the model number) and an XFX 5850 with a TRad2
GTX on it and a BeQuiet fan... Case fans are Enermaxes... I should upgrade my system but i love that motherboard, i cant bring myself to give it up







... oh and obviously that is a 690 II Advanced, i bought it for 70€ 2years ago and for this price i can honestly say this is the best case i could find, even today!
I know watercooled rigs look nicer, if nothing else, but they are expensive and i am not ready to put water near electronics... yet
I think ill add another 140mm led fan in front and change the rear 120 for a led version soon enough .Also, id like to do something to hide that ugly 5,25" drive bay cage; I dont like the way it looks with the toolless mounts and all those holes; id like to put something more plain in its stead, does anyone have any ideea?


----------



## F4lkon

Add me







, my pix:


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Is there a Carbon Fiber Club? I have to admit, Carbon Fiber is probably my favorite color/material. That and Carbon Kevlar.
> After I did what I did to my case thus far, I will need to find areas to vinyl. I am surprised more people dont vinyl their cases.. easier and more consistent finish as opposed to painting.


No idea lol but we can always make one, i am trying to make my CF have a continues line like the Zonda.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catinel-Dinca*
> 
> Hi guys! Great thread, ive seen some extremely nice builds here and even got a few ideeas for mine; here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sidepanel window picture was made a while ago, there were some modifications made to the internals since then, thats why some things dont look right;
> That is a fairly old sistem in there, a 1090T with 4GB G.Skill Ram @ 2000MHz (i forget the model number) and an XFX 5850 with a TRad2
> GTX on it and a BeQuiet fan... Case fans are Enermaxes... I should upgrade my system but i love that motherboard, i cant bring myself to give it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh and obviously that is a 690 II Advanced, i bought it for 70€ 2years ago and for this price i can honestly say this is the best case i could find, even today!
> I know watercooled rigs look nicer, if nothing else, but they are expensive and i am not ready to put water near electronics... yet
> I think ill add another 140mm led fan in front and change the rear 120 for a led version soon enough .Also, id like to do something to hide that ugly 5,25" drive bay cage; I dont like the way it looks with the toolless mounts and all those holes; id like to put something more plain in its stead, does anyone have any ideea?


LOOKS BAD ASS, REMINDS ME OF TERMINATOR.


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my pix:


Very unique! I frackin' love it!


----------



## F4lkon

THX dude







.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my pix:


GREAT LOOKING CASE! love the paint scheme and side window! props!


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> No idea lol but we can always make one, i am trying to make my CF have a continues line like the Zonda.


We should make one! I need to wait for my 3M vinyl to ship in and apply it! CARBON FIBER FTW! I am down for creating a club for it bud.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> We should make one! I need to wait for my 3M vinyl to ship in and apply it! CARBON FIBER FTW! I am down for creating a club for it bud.


Lets make sure our look good 1 st and then we make a CF club.


----------



## Constantine85

truth. Mine should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Nice F4lkon


----------



## eatRAMEN

Anyone know where I can still get a side window? Everywhere seems out of stock!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatRAMEN*
> 
> Anyone know where I can still get a side window? Everywhere seems out of stock!


I would suggest to make one, not very hard, and you get the look you want.


----------



## ericlee30

Here Is my 690 II advanced case














Im doing the 24 pin right now to yellow and black, I will put more pics up when im finished with it









Tell me what you guys think of my Yellow and Black sleeving


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Here Is my 690 II advanced case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im doing the 24 pin right now to yellow and black, I will put more pics up when im finished with it


That is one heck of a rig. That is also a lot of memory too! wow. Very nice though. How is the H100i working out for you?
great job!


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> That is one heck of a rig. That is also a lot of memory too! wow. Very nice though. How is the H100i working out for you?
> great job!


thank you very much for the complaint. The h100i is keeping my CPU at 28 at idle and 47 at load it is really good for a closed loop. The only problem I had with it at first was the fans made a wine noise but corsair came out with a firmware update and it fixed the problem







very happy with it but I'm going to give it to my wife after I get a real loop system, the h100i is just a temporary tell i switch


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> thank you very much for the *complaint*. The h100i is keeping my CPU at 28 at idle and 47 at load it is really good for a closed loop. The only problem I had with it at first was the fans made a wine noise but corsair came out with a firmware update and it fixed the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very happy with it but I'm going to give it to my wife after I get a real loop system, the h100i is just a temporary tell i switch


I assume you meant *compliment*?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I assume you meant *compliment*?


I think he did with all the smiles and such! Its a mini server rig! haha looks cool.


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I assume you meant *compliment*?


Lol I did mean Compliment







Sorry about that I was using my HTC EVO when I wrote that today. I do thank you guys for all the nice comments, I really do appreciate it alot.


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

nice system ericlee30!

I got my last two Enermax fans yesterday so here are some new pics:





and here is my desk "by night"


----------



## alancsalt

Top photo made me think of the song "Babys on Fire!"


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

Hahaha
yes, it IS


----------



## Constantine85

Hello carbon fiber







[/URL]


----------



## Constantine85




----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*


Sweet! soon you see mine =D


----------



## Constantine85

Can't wait bud. Mines no quite finished yet


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Can't wait bud. Mines no quite finished yet


where did you get that bottom shelf with a fan ? i might wanna get one for my tower.


----------



## Constantine85

I will PM you on how to build one


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I will PM you on how to build one


thx waiting for your pm


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*


Clean look! More pics soon, maybe?









Also, what kind of paint did you use to get that glossy look on your graphics card?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> Clean look! More pics soon, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what kind of paint did you use to get that glossy look on your graphics card?


More photos will be up soon, I will put more up as the build progresses along. I just used a good quality white paint from home depot. i primed it first and then used a good could coats of Krylon White Gloss to make it shine!


----------



## Constantine85

Here are a few more photos. I was able to get a few more pieces tonight. I am finished with the carbon fiber.


----------



## silencespr

my case needs a window! dont really wanna make my own.


----------



## mirchandise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my pix:


Great looking case! I was wondering how you made that cover for the PSU and bottom of the case. Gonna post pics of my 690ii when I've got everything installed.


----------



## Constantine85

I will look around for you. I would contact Coolermaster about it and also ask them what other side panels fit the 690II. Google it, I bet you will find one. Making one would be easy to. Buy a peice of Lexan from HomeDepot to use for the window.


----------



## Kavster12

Unmodded 690 II (Standard/Advanced) Owner!

Add me please.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I will look around for you. I would contact Coolermaster about it and also ask them what other side panels fit the 690II. Google it, I bet you will find one. Making one would be easy to. Buy a peice of Lexan from HomeDepot to use for the window.


yeah i just dont wanna cut anything.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> yeah i just dont wanna cut anything.


I agree, Becoz *"Once you cut!!! You never go back!!!"*


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I agree, Becoz *"Once you cut!!! You never go back!!!"*


I am just the opposite! Of course with me, I ordered the side panel with the case and got the regular side panel I plan to turn into a windowed panel sometime soon!
I am trying to make it for March MOTM!


----------



## mirchandise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*


How did you make your PSU cover?


----------



## Constantine85

I wound up throwing top intake fan behind the drive bays.
I am finished for now. I also deleted the optical drive.


----------



## Constantine85

One last touch.


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

thats a great case mod! nice job constantine85!
how did u make that cover for the back of the drive cage? im looking to build something similar myself, except its for the side towards the case panel
also, are u using corsair grommets? or what? how can i gat those?


----------



## bintang1180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmei*
> 
> Can I join the club? Here's my rig:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1080418/width/200/height/400[/IMG]
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1080419/width/200/height/400[/IMG]
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1080420/width/200/height/400[/IMG]
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1080421/width/200/height/400[/IMG]
> ]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1080422/width/200/height/400[/IMG]
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1080423/width/200/height/400[/IMG]


awesome RIG
very nice


----------



## MKHunt

Sorry 690ers, I have moved to slightly more.... Corsair-y waters.Had a radical rig make-over.

From this:






To this:






It'll still hold a special place for me, since it was my lean and mean acidic machine or something, but the C70 is a quieter case (since it lets me put all my fans on the inside of the rads and accommodates for a fan controller).


----------



## Constantine85

I loove the Corsair AF120 fans!


----------



## zmegati

Hi guys....i need a help....i do a moddin on my 690...i just worked on cables for AC97, after i finish i connect cabel for sound, for headphone and mic on bord and they can not raise a sistem... its mean that i did not correctly returned to the connector...

Can someone send me a picture of exact layout of the cables that should stand in the connector

Here is a picture exactly what we need

PLEASE HELP


----------



## iandroo888

so who wants to kill me ... ? Lol

on the brightside, i ordered a 690 II on newegg today. $40 after MIR

and keep an eye on OP for updates and re-vamp :]


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> so who wants to kill me ... ? Lol
> on the brightside, i ordered a 690 II on newegg today. $40 after MIR
> and keep an eye on OP for updates and re-vamp :]


Nah not kill ya, just glad your back


----------



## iandroo888

sorry for being gone so long. so much has been happening lately :|

working to changing all the lists to excel google docs. will work on adding the ones who pm'ed me asap as well >< hope everyone wasnt too bad while i was missing

NOTE FOR NEW MEMBERS WHO ARE LOOKING TO BE ADDED

sending me pictures in PM wont do anything. asking to be added wont do anything. instructions on what is required is in the OP. i need the link with working pictures before i will add. i know i took a long time to add some of you and some of the links died or something but without them, i could not determine which category to put you in, therefore, couldnt add you either. I tried to go through all the PM's i had and add as best i can.

Please check if you have been added and in the correct category. If i dont see a mod, you are automatically put into the unmodded section for the case.

thanks =3

and uhh if i missed you, please PM me again







thanks LOL


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> so who wants to kill me ... ? Lol
> on the brightside, i ordered a 690 II on newegg today. $40 after MIR
> and keep an eye on OP for updates and re-vamp :]


We dont want to kill you... nah. We are happy you are back.
Welcome! You will notice some has changed in that we have more members now


----------



## iandroo888

Oh those who have SLI'ed or Crossfired systems, send me a PM and which list you are in. ill add a mark :]

anyone with some artistic skill want to create some banners ? minimum 3 (Original 690, 690 NVidia Edition, 690 II) or one for every "list" =3


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> so who wants to kill me ... ? Lol
> on the brightside, i ordered a 690 II on newegg today. $40 after MIR
> and keep an eye on OP for updates and re-vamp :]
> 
> 
> 
> We dont want to kill you... nah. We are happy you are back.
> Welcome! You will notice some has changed in that we have more members now
Click to expand...

I







in the Online deals section when our MIA leader posted that he ordered a new 690II.

*iandroo888:*

I second that not wanting to "k" you, but if you weren't going to be the "chairman of the board" of this club then someone else who would want to should've had that opportunity.

And yes as already said, we do have "just a few more" members now.


----------



## iandroo888

ive tried in the past to pass it down to someone else but it always fell through.

But i should be more active now. Though was a bit sad that i kept looking at activity of this thread past like 2 days, and not much has been said ;_; people dont like my return and went silent !


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> *But i should be more active now. Though was a bit sad that i kept looking at activity of this thread past like 2 days, and not much has been said ;_; people dont like my return and went silent !*


I see this thread as a steam train, slow and surely it will keep moving


----------



## iandroo888

choo choo ? XD

i originally bought the 690 II to replace the case i was using for my FreeNAS... but kind of want to do something to it now... dont know what tho


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> ive tried in the past to pass it down to someone else but it always fell through.
> 
> But i should be more active now. Though was a bit sad that i kept looking at activity of this thread past like 2 days, and not much has been said ;_; people dont like my return and went silent !


If you're meaning members disliking you for your return - I'm *not* one of them as I was just saying that if you couldn't then someone else should've.

You're saying that it always fell through.

I know at times many here were frustrated with no leadership direction and have rooted for whomever at the time showed interest.

Maybe you showing up once in a while in the past void telling us what the story was would've helped - it just felt like an abandoned great club though new people still trying to join and or post their rigs and such and be counted.

This case is still popular that it has good enough club activity in my view. I still have my case and a member here (I think, maybe, possibly - lol!).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> ive tried in the past to pass it down to someone else but it always fell through.
> But i should be more active now. Though was a bit sad that i kept looking at activity of this thread past like 2 days, and not much has been said ;_; people dont like my return and went silent !


I did send a couple of PMs over the last year about people interested, but did not get a reply. Anyway I'm sure folks will be more than happy to get their rigs listed...


----------



## iandroo888

there were many times i wanted to try to come back but school and other things (life unexpectancies... NOT THAT no i dont have children or gotten anyone pregnant) made it hard to do so. I tried to go through all the pm's i had to add everyone who had requested with sufficient information for me to do so.

i know this is a great case and its still a case i highly recommend to people. if it wasnt for this case that got me started those few years ago, i would have never gotten the case i have now for my main rig. ever since cooler master came out with the II standard/advanced, ive been drooling ever since. i couldn't help but to jump on that offer when the case went on sale for $40. its like ... FATE ! XD it was like a 1 1/2 hr long newegg sale too ! LOL such a short window, and i dont check OCN's online deals very often either ! and i was able to see it









if i didnt sell the computer as a whole with my original 690 that i had modded in the early days of this club, id still have it !

so i was lookin around on cooler masters site at the updates for the 690 II... WHOA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERES 4 VERSIONS !!! not standard and advanced but a B&W, Black, Nvidia, and White ! O_O !!! that B&W is sexy !!!!


----------



## zmegati

Hi guys, I'm new but I have a very long 690...this is how it looks now but now it's just a new update in progress.

When all is done I hung pictures...enough talking here are pictures









Here's the front:



Sides with red light:



Sides with blue light:



What I'm doing now will be kept confidential but you liked it when I finish


----------



## iandroo888

i just added you zmegati.

on another note, anyone like how the OP is being changed? ? iunoe if it looks good with my lack of artistic abilities D: trying my best


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> so i was lookin around on cooler masters site at the updates for the 690 II... WHOA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERES 4 VERSIONS !!! not standard and advanced but a B&W, Black, Nvidia, and White ! O_O !!! that B&W is sexy !!!!


There is a red AMD special one which I wish I could find, The wife loves red, plus it looks awesome


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> i just added you zmegati.
> 
> on another note, anyone like how the OP is being changed? ? iunoe if it looks good with my lack of artistic abilities D: trying my best


Keep up the good work buddy









I've got to try and get my 2 CM690s and my 2 CM690IIs to gether for some pics before you can add me


----------



## iandroo888

moar peek-tures







im gonna take some pictures of the 690 II when i get it

AMD VERSION TOO?!  red .. black? O_O i want LOL except im not amd... im rampage IV extreme + red watercooling water XD


----------



## Constantine85

iandroo888: no hate here bud.







 Glad to see you back!


----------



## ryan w

A truly memorable day my name is on the list! apart of me has felt like a freeloader for a few years not being on the list







thanks iandroo888


----------



## Constantine85

So I androo888... are you planning any mods for the new 690?? I used to major in graphic and industrial design. I wanted to send CM some ideas of what a potential 690III would look like. They said they have no plans to make one yet, I think they should of make a full tower verison of the 690. Seeing this case 20% larger would b perfect. Anyways, back on point - many members here have modded their case and a good number of them voted for my case in the October MOTM I have to say, this is the thread on the forum, slow moving (ginger nuts has it perfectly) but its awesome. I know I am not going anywhere anytime soon. Instead of buying another case, I choose to mod my own and make it more personal.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> There is a red AMD special one which I wish I could find, The wife loves red, plus it looks awesome


I want to design a 690III!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I want to design a 690III!


Room enough for a 420mm rad in the front









It was pretty hard cutting mine to fit the 420mm SR1


----------



## Janac

My new build


----------



## iandroo888

i dont know. maybe ill see if i can figure out how to fit a 360 in there. if i can, maybe ill move my main build over. it would match my black and red theme better. i havent really seen the new 690 II cases in person yet so i cant really imagine how it is interiorly. would be nice if i can get my entire watercooling setup inside the case


----------



## Janac

240mm radiator not enough? You can easily fit 240mm up and another one 240mm down.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> I want to design a 690III!


It would be great to see what you have came up with.

I think it should be some what modular and support at least one 360 rad up top, one 240 rad at the bottom (if not a 360) and even a 240 at the front, all which can be up to 60mm thick.

Maybe 20-30mm behind the MB tray, which is inverted, all with similar styling to the 690II








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> 240mm radiator not enough? You can easily fit 240mm up and another one 240mm down.


This only works with a few pumps and res's, plus your PSU can't be to big either. The case is great but also limited. Hence it is a modders delight.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> 240mm radiator not enough? You can easily fit 240mm up and another one 240mm down.


my current setup has a 360 D:

*edit*

w00t cm 690 II is here







delivered at like 7:45 PM ! poor UPS guy

*edit again*

my god those cables in the case are a mess... D:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> 240mm radiator not enough? You can easily fit 240mm up and another one 240mm down.
> 
> 
> 
> my current setup has a 360 D:
> 
> *edit*
> 
> w00t cm 690 II is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delivered at like 7:45 PM ! poor UPS guy
> 
> *edit again*
> 
> my god *those cables in the case are a mess... D:*
Click to expand...

It makes all the more fun doesn't it?


----------



## Janac

nobody comment my rig ? :/


----------



## iandroo888




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> 
> My new build


Very tidy, though the lighting makes it hard to be sure about the colours. Does it really match the room around it, or is that more the photography?


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

does anyone own a 692 USB3 edition? im not sure about this at all, but looking at it on the CM site, it looks like the hdd cage is not removable anymore


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catinel-Dinca*
> 
> does anyone own a 692 USB3 edition? im not sure about this at all, but looking at it on the CM site, it looks like the hdd cage is not removable anymore


i believe mine is the 692 usb3 edition.. still looks removable to me except i dont plan on removing it since i need 5 HDD spaces.


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Catinel-Dinca*
> 
> does anyone own a 692 USB3 edition? im not sure about this at all, but looking at it on the CM site, it looks like the hdd cage is not removable anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe mine is the 692 usb3 edition.. still looks removable to me except i dont plan on removing it since i need 5 HDD spaces.
Click to expand...

on a second thought, why would they remove this feature?







it wouldnt save them that much money.
I would surely get a 693 if they made one, it could even be the component that could stimulate me to upgrade my whole pc... for the casual gaming i do these days, there is no point in doing it yet.
I do hope they keep the 4 5,25" drive bays (the trend is to reduce them to 3 or 2 nowadays) cuz i use them for my removable hdds and fan controller. I wouldnt say no to 5 of them even. The Storm Trooper case looks appealing for this reason, but i dont like its "gamer" style/look


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catinel-Dinca*
> 
> on a second thought, why would they remove this feature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wouldnt save them that much money.
> I would surely get a 693 if they made one, it could even be the component that could stimulate me to upgrade my whole pc... for the casual gaming i do these days, there is no point in doing it yet.
> I do hope they keep the 4 5,25" drive bays (the trend is to reduce them to 3 or 2 nowadays) cuz i use them for my removable hdds and fan controller. I wouldnt say no to 5 of them even. The Storm Trooper case looks appealing for this reason, but i dont like its "gamer" style/look


to me, not much use for the 5.25" bays. currently, all i got in there is a dual bay res.. only takes 2 spots :| more 3.5" spots for me would be nice. the 692 is great for my FreeNAS currently. fits the 5 drives i have with one to spare. if i upgrade my loop, id ditch the 5.25" bay entirely but my lian li is all riveted in (never drilled out rivets before).. XD


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

me, i cant stand the sound of running harddisks anymore, so i need a way to turn them off and back on when i need them; so im using this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998054
but it only holds three disks. If i put in a second one of those, i cant use my fan controller anymore.
I was thinking i could get creative with the LED switch from the top of the case (i dont use Cooler Master fans since they suck so badly, so that button is not used) and make a "all fans on/off" switch out of it

PS if u need more 3,5" placements, there are ways of converting 5,25" ones


----------



## ThriftyPo

I'm a little late, but I would finally like to join this club:

Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Edition w/ Window (no usb 3.0 sadly







)


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catinel-Dinca*
> 
> does anyone own a 692 USB3 edition? im not sure about this at all, but looking at it on the CM site, it looks like the hdd cage is not removable anymore


Look at my picture, i have usb 3.0 and the cage is removable


----------



## F4lkon

Hi, I'm looking for a mod where someone joined two cm690II







, he cut in half it to make room for radiators. I would appreciate if U could help me to find it .


----------



## Hutkikz

Sounds like my old mod but I only used 1 case. never did fully finish it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hutkikz*
> 
> I just found this Awesome site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what I've done to my 690 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fabricator by trade that got carried away with my first "mod"


----------



## Constantine85

Some more carbon


----------



## Constantine85




----------



## Constantine85

TH Alpha is finished!
I will have a photo shoot soon so some nice photos will be added soon! Let me know what you think! If its MOTM worthy! biggrin.gif


----------



## BLAMM0

hi there, nice thread you have here









hope that i can join it. A fellow CM 690 II Advanced White user from Europe. I've spent a whole month deciding what case to buy, and i think i've made the right decision going with the CM690.
Some pics:
Unpacked

Compared to my old full tower

First parts in

Then i made my own black/white edition to match the optical drive ant other parts.


And tried to do some cable management, notice the hardware is different.


Now i have a i5-2500K, clocked to 4.5 GHz, 8Gigs of Corsair Vengeance Ram, Samsung 830 128GB SSD, a few seagate's which will be replaced by a WD Black 2TB the next week, Asus P8Z68V ProGen3, HyperPlus 212+ cooler, Chieftec 600W modular PSU and a Asus GTX560Ti. Speaking of which, it's also midly clocked, but i would like to cool it somehow, maybe a fan in the side panel? what do you guys think ? also will try to make a psu cover (inspired by this thread)


----------



## cgull

Welcome








nice rig
its a great club for a great case

that white looks good enough to eat with a spoon

i've got the black version, they didnt have the white when i got mine..

You have a few options :
ideally you'd watercool gpu and cpu,
cut a nice window panel so you could see that psu cover you want
or might be able to get the cm window side panel ?? but outside USa i dont like your chances

if $$$ aren't plenty then start small, side panel fan (in or out) will help drop a few degrees , but try populating existing fan slots first .. are you using a bottom intake?, could open up some unused pci slot covers ..
have a fiddle, run some benchies and monitor temps for best setup

I would definitely want a nice big window , uncluttered by fan...but taking a dremel to a shiny new white panel ..mmm

good luck:thumb:


----------



## BLAMM0

thanks for the suggestions,

i dont think that i'll try watercooling yet








a window is also planned to do, only need to source some plexiglass. no, i currently have 2 fans on the cpu heatsink (1 controlled by zalman controller), then 1 exhaust fan in the rear, two exhaust fans on top of the case, and the stock one intake in the front, all of them are connected to the fan controller, maybe i will try the bottom intake, see what happens


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

bottom intake is a must for video cards. My 2x140mm on the bottom cool my gpu extermely well, and are quite bareable as long as i keep them silent with a fan controller


----------



## BLAMM0

small update tonight










Put one fan in the bottom, removed the hdd bay, put the ssd on zip ties


----------



## cgull

thats good, removing hdd cage will get more airflow from front intake
and adding bottom fan will help as well... should notice cooler gpu temps
could also put ssd in 5.25 bay if you have an adapter


----------



## Janac

you can mount ssd on the top of the hdd...


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

hey did anyone try to cut the plastic piece from the inside of the top panel, in order to fit two 140mm fans ON TOP of the chassis, inside the top plastic panel?
my 140s on top dont leave much space to work on the mobo... also i didnt manage to get them to fit together when using screws, there is something wrong with the hole spacing; Ended up using rubber mounts


----------



## BLAMM0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> you can mount ssd on the top of the hdd...


it will go below the hdd next week, because both if these seagates will be replaced by a single wd black









btw, bought some plexi ant paint today, modding tomorrow


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catinel-Dinca*
> 
> hey did anyone try to cut the plastic piece from the inside of the top panel, in order to fit two 140mm fans ON TOP of the chassis, inside the top plastic panel?
> my 140s on top dont leave much space to work on the mobo... also i didnt manage to get them to fit together when using screws, there is something wrong with the hole spacing; Ended up using rubber mounts


From my limited memory, 140mm fans do not fit on top because the fan mounting holes and cut outs are actually off center. Whilst the plastic shroud etc is actually evenly made and spaced.

You would have to probably remove the silver (original color) plastic strips to be able to mode the case enough to fit them.


----------



## cgull

you can have a 140(back) and a 120 (front) at the top without modding...to get both 140's up there you'd have to drill mounting holes and cut the panel to get full fan hole


----------



## ticallista




----------



## iandroo888

ticallista - nice !







maybe a whole case/build picture? wider not so close up detailed shot


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice shots!









I use Ty-140s with great success, only case fans I have hehe


----------



## Janac

Where did you buy those sleeved psu cables? NZXT starter kit maybe?


----------



## ticallista

Thanks guys. I'll try to get a build shot in the next couple of days. As for the cables, I used furyletters's CleanCut which you can get on eBay.


----------



## Janac

Thanks.

How can i install 360mm radiator in this case? Sounds impossible?


----------



## ivanlabrie

At the top maybe? I haven't gave that too much thought, I was planning on going with 2 x 240 rads myself, eventually.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Thanks.
> How can i install 360mm radiator in this case? Sounds impossible?


It can go up top, takes a lot of cutting, I mean a lot.

The XSPC EX360 rad. is 400mm long and the case is 528mm deep, including the front bevile.

You can put them at the front, if you don't need all your ODD bays, from memory it takes the bottom 2, or is that three


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> It can go up top, takes a lot of cutting, I mean a lot.
> The XSPC EX360 rad. is 400mm long and the case is 528mm deep, including the front bevile.
> You can put them at the front, if you don't need all your ODD bays, from memory it takes the bottom 2, or is that three


yeah, and there are also six fans...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Optical drives would have to go...I thought about that too, but I think it's too ambitious for me. I'll stick with 240 up top for now, saving for the cpu only loop first.


----------



## Janac

I think that i will fit 360mm radiaor on the top without moding....only five fans, no drive bay in first slot....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I think that i will fit 360mm radiaor on the top without moding....only five fans, no drive bay in first slot....


But how are you gonna cool the 3rd fan portion of the rad if it's blocked by the ceiling of the 5.25 rack?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> It can go up top, takes a lot of cutting, I mean a lot.
> The XSPC EX360 rad. is 400mm long and the case is 528mm deep, including the front bevile.
> You can put them at the front, if you don't need all your ODD bays, from memory it takes the bottom 2, or is that three


Moddining mine to fit a SR1 420mm in the front, No optical or hdd bays at all


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Moddining mine to fit a SR1 420mm in the front, No optical or hdd bays at all


That's AWESOME!!!









I will go with two Monsta 240 rads myself...single gpu and cpu loop.


----------



## JAM3S121

Hey guys, I haven't used my cm 690 II in awhile.

Thinking about using it for a spare rig/little brothers minecraft rig.

Are side panels and the rubber grommets from the older version (I bought mine right before usb 3.0 was available) available from cooler master? I'm thinking about doing some mods on this case since its my spare.


----------



## BLAMM0

yesterday's work







sorry for the crappy pictures, sold my old dslr.


----------



## Janac

Nice, but you should change the lightning, blue is too much mainstrem


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Nice, but you should change the lightning, blue is too much mainstrem


white light would nice in there
nice colour scheme though


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go with two Monsta 240 rads myself...single gpu and cpu loop.










[/URL]


----------



## Frazz

Is there any guide guides or suggestions on how I could make a full side panel window mod, like pretty much just make the whole side clear?

I currently have the window, but the fan grill annoys me!


----------



## cgull

you could just replace the side panel with an acrylic piece and either screw it to the case or use magnet strips

i drilled and tapped a smoked acrylic panel on an older case..went overboard and used 12 screws, so its a bit of a mission removing it, but it does look good


----------



## ivanlabrie

I like the magnetic strip idea, or perhaps velcro? That should work quite good...Makes me wanna go for it!
New year resolution here I come lol


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> Is there any guide guides or suggestions on how I could make a full side panel window mod, like pretty much just make the whole side clear?
> I currently have the window, but the fan grill annoys me!


A member Ramsey77 has done a full side panel of glass, HERE is the link


----------



## F4lkon

Or ... something like this : 




BTW, I have purchased second CM690IIadv and I am thinking what can I do ?







. Do you have any concepts ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I loved the glass side panel...I'm gonna have to copy that and build an acrylic one. Seems easy and doable.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm thinking about using my 690 II advanced, can you purchase the rubber grommets form the part store? I have the second version not the usb 3.0


----------



## Frazz

My olde 690II


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I'm thinking about using my 690 II advanced, can you purchase the rubber grommets form the part store? I have the second version not the usb 3.0


No - the mobo tray and cable routing holes changed with the USB 3.0 revision.

Sorry


----------



## Jtchal

I'm so happy to see this thread get back to life








It is impossible for me to add pictures of my rig as I am away from home for another month.
But will upload a picture or two of my B&W CM690 II then.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Nice, but you should change the lightning, blue is too much mainstrem


I agree with it being "mee too" but i still dig it, any color mainstream or not can look shexy when done tastefully.


----------



## BLAMM0

about the blue, this neonlight is bought like in 2008 or so







i think i could go red/white, would match other lights


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> No - the mobo tray and cable routing holes changed with the USB 3.0 revision.
> 
> Sorry


pretty lame of cooler master to do that, of coure the top panel for the usb 3.0 is completely the same.. they probably changed the holes to match one of the cases they already had so they didn't have to make more parts..


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> No - the mobo tray and cable routing holes changed with the USB 3.0 revision.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> pretty lame of cooler master to do that, of coure the top panel for the usb 3.0 is completely the same.. they probably changed the holes to match one of the cases they already had so they didn't have to make more parts..
Click to expand...

i think the USB 3 version is more of a facelift... not really intended to be a new case, like the 692 was, when compared to the original; new designs are expensive and people dond want expensive; this is one of the better priced cases on the market;
and i have to say i was impressed when i saw it, all the small improvements they made make a lot of sense; i have the 692 advanced version and i wish i had the usb 3 one, i could really use all three of the modifications they made; that being said, it would have been nice of cooler master to make at least the grommets available for older versions, now that pretty much all decent cases have them, mine looks a bit cheap without them, all of the sudden


----------



## JAM3S121

What I was trying to say is cooler master tries to make a lot of its parts for as many cases as possible, the same drive bay locks, the same hard drive mount, ssd mounts etc. I have a feeling one of there newer cases had grommets, and instead of making new grommets they just changed the motherboard tray cutouts to match the grommets of that case. If you notice on there parts store a lot of the parts fit a lot of the cases.

Not to mention the top panel for the usb 3.0 version is identical to the older version in a way that it simply mounts the same way. It personally looks to me like they encourage people to up the case to the newest version but they didn't grommets.









I have a cm 690 II that I had as a spare case, I was toying with the idea of buying the new top panel, new side panels and modding it all out but withotu grommets its like meh.


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

yes i agree, but thats not so bad when u think about it... they save some cash on the design and so we buy cheaper cases;
also if i owned two differen cooler master cases, i wouldnt mind being able to interchange things like side pannels, grommets , etc, at all


----------



## Dr. K6

I kept wanting to post in this thread but I forgot to take decent pics of my case; then once I took them I forgot to upload them! Here's my 690II Advanced, add me to the ranks.














It's a pretty simple design and loop, but it's low cost, easy to maintain, and, most importantly, silent. I only have four fans in the system + the Seasonic PSU which is off much of the time. The pump is nested on a sling of rubber bands; while not very elegant it works like a charm and keeps it cool and quiet. The only mod I did to the case was reroute the switch on the top left to turn the LEDs on my Raystorm on/off.


----------



## Janac

OK, yeah 360mm in this case is no go....


----------



## userman122

I am really new to this forum (first post) and I want to join this club. Do I simply upload a pic of my CM 690?

Also, I wonder if it's possible to install a NZXT x60 in the CM 690 v1?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> I am really new to this forum (first post) and I want to join this club. Do I simply upload a pic of my CM 690?
> Also, I wonder if it's possible to install a NZXT x60 in the CM 690 v1?


Hello and a big welcome









From the first post:
Quote:


> INSTRUCTIONS TO BE ADDED INTO THE CLUB !!!
> 
> To get added, post your pictures in the thread, then PM me the following information:
> 
> 1) Your Name.
> 2) Right click on your post number and click "copy link location" and paste it in the PM. [Please make sure it only directs to YOUR single post ONLY !]
> 3) Please post pictures of your case to prove ownership. Make sure the post has pictures showing you "mods" if you have any and/or if you have an nVidia version otherwise it will be noted as a unmodded case.
> 4) Also note whether case is modded or unmodded, and which version of the case you have as well. Thanks !
> P.S. - Please make sure your pictures are resized to about 1024x768.
> 
> All in all. Welcome again and have fun


----------



## Janac

Just tell me how to fit in this case 360mm rad?


----------



## LordKaba

TWINS DIFFERENT!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Like it. Works well.

When it doubt, mount externally.









The only thing I would change is having the white one on the floor, just to let the hot air escape.


----------



## LordKaba

The black one is clean without anything on the interior... i buyed it from a friend just because it is my first case and i dont want to resell it again!







maybe i put an am2 with ultra low noise fans for using 24/7 like a server... or maybe i mod for put a 360 radiator on the front!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordKaba*
> 
> The black one is clean without anything on the interior... i buyed it from a friend just because it is my first case and i dont want to resell it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i put an am2 with ultra low noise fans for using 24/7 like a server... or maybe i mod for put a 360 radiator on the front!!


Maybe combine the two?
I bet you can fit the rad and mount the hdd's somewhere else inside it, you wouldn't need a gpu or a big cpu heatsink.








It would end up being kinda like an external rad enclosure/nas hybrid. I like it!


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Just tell me how to fit in this case 360mm rad?


Do not put anything in the top 5.25 drive bay and put the rad in like you would with a 240 rad. It will fit with no mods if you do it that way but air flow will suck for one of the fans


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordKaba*
> 
> 
> 
> TWINS DIFFERENT!


LOL that will work as well


----------



## userman122

Will I be able to put a NZXT Kraken x60 in my 690?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> Will I be able to put a NZXT Kraken x60 in my 690?


yes you should. It will fit on the bottom of the top of the case. The bezel on the top of the case will hinder the ability to put a 140mm wide rad in there. At least for me, I could not do double 140mm exhuast fans up there. I do have them mounted inverted on the otherside. That being said, you will be able to put a 140 x 280 rad on the bottom and still have room for fans to mount on the bottom of the rad.
As for the bottom part of the case, I can fit 2 x 140mm fans but having the rad and fans together might hinder the PSU cables. I know a 120x 240 rad will fit but that extra 80mm of space might push up against your PSU cables.


----------



## Speedster159

Hey guys. Will an H100i fit on the top of an 690 II Advance?

Running push pull?


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Hey guys. Will an H100i fit on the top of an 690 II Advance?
> 
> Running push pull?


no **** man, ofcourse!


----------



## BLAMM0

hi there,

quick question, is there some information about how to properly put 2x120mm in the lower front? thanks in advance


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> no **** man, ofcourse!


You should watch what you type, it is a breach of the rules to use profanity on here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> hi there,
> 
> quick question, is there some information about how to properly put 2x120mm in the lower front? thanks in advance


If you are talking about the front of the case having 2x 120mm fans, I think I remember seeing a guide some about the traps showing it. Try searching for it


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> hi there,
> 
> quick question, is there some information about how to properly put 2x120mm in the lower front? thanks in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> You should watch what you type, it is a breach of the rules to use profanity on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about the front of the case having 2x 120mm fans, I think I remember seeing a guide some about the traps showing it. Try searching for it


like mine?


----------



## MorgsTouch

Hey so my case is not modded too much, but I do plan on putting a window and redoing my cables one color or another - in the mean time here is my 690 if I can join with this..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> like mine?


Nice.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Nice.


Thanks mate, i'm modding another 690 II case to fit a 420mm rad into the front and removed all the optical bays


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Thanks mate, i'm modding another 690 II case to fit a 420mm rad into the front and removed all the optical bays


That's awesome man, I'd love to do that myself...get a single 420mm black ice or monsta rad. xD Or at least a front mounted 360.
How do you plan to set your fans and rads in it?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's awesome man, I'd love to do that myself...get a single 420mm black ice or monsta rad. xD Or at least a front mounted 360.
> How do you plan to set your fans and rads in it?


I'll be using a SR1 420mm(54mm) + a SR1 240mm(54mm) in the roof maybe?

I've cut the front floor out and the rad will hang out the floor and still keep the stock case look except some higher feet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I'll be using a SR1 420mm(54mm) + a SR1 240mm(54mm) in the roof maybe?
> 
> I've cut the front floor out and the rad will hang out the floor and still keep the stock case look except some higher feet.


Really cool...I only removed the bottom drive bays to fit two 240s. I don't think I can afford two 360 rads or one 240 and 360 in one go.
420mm in a 692 is awesome in my books







Mad props!


----------



## Dylanren99

please can you help me, (http://www.overclock.net/t/1348413/cooler-master-690-ii-fan-mod) thanks


----------



## BLAMM0

hi,

need input, been sleeving and modding my case for almost two days now, the time to put the hardware has came. done, then the wires, i've read here, that doing psu the last helps. so everything is looking neat and stuff until i start doing the psu...

Sleeved zalman fan controller

front with 2x120 Corsair Performance Series

the back

and the front










any tips?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> hi,
> 
> need input, been sleeving and modding my case for almost two days now, the time to put the hardware has came. done, then the wires, i've read here, that doing psu the last helps. so everything is looking neat and stuff until i start doing the psu...
> 
> any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures will follow (will edit post)


Take your time, Don't rush. Triple check every screw, nut, bolt, plug, wire, cable and connection. Take lots of photo's







Cable managment can be a PITA depending on what PSU you have. I work from the largest PSU cable to the smallest(like mobo cable first, Molex last).. Not sure if its just a weird way I do things but it seem's to make it less frustrating. Good luck on the mod!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Really cool...I only removed the bottom drive bays to fit two 240s. I don't think I can afford two 360 rads or one 240 and 360 in one go.
> 420mm in a 692 is awesome in my books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad props!


This is the one i'm using now


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Take your time, Don't rush. Triple check every screw, nut, bolt, plug, wire, cable and connection. Take lots of photo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable managment can be a PITA depending on what PSU you have. I work from the largest PSU cable to the smallest(like mobo cable first, Molex last).. Not sure if its just a weird way I do things but it seem's to make it less frustrating. Good luck on the mod!


Molex connectors are the Bane of my existence. I cannot agree more though. Take your time and b smart with it. The 690 has good room for cables and if you have a lot of extra utilities..ie fan controller, cathodes and card readers.
It will work, go from large cables to smaller cables. 24 pin cable first... than CPU and the rest of the PCI connectors next.. than molex and PWM connectors.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> hi,
> 
> need input, been sleeving and modding my case for almost two days now, the time to put the hardware has came. done, then the wires, i've read here, that doing psu the last helps. so everything is looking neat and stuff until i start doing the psu...
> 
> Sleeved zalman fan controller
> 
> front with 2x120 Corsair Performance Series
> 
> the back
> 
> and the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any tips?


Hey, would you be able to take any other closer shots of how you mounted 2 fans on the front? I am looking at doing this myself but am hoping to find some guidance before i start hacking up the case. What cutting/modding to the front of the case itself did you ahve to do other that the plate?


----------



## BLAMM0

how do I explain, i've cut out the whole "beveled" are, then i made this front plate from acrylic, so it was pretty easy, to draw holes for cutting and stuff. Then i just riveted the acrylic to the case, and then i installed the fans simply using zip ties, but i think i have measured something wrong, because the bottom of the front panel didnt want to go completely in place. so i removed the "heads" of the zip ties, and now it sits ok







hope that helps.


----------



## xyexz

Check out the CM 690 II look-alike case by Enermax, http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/enermax_fulmo_gt_review.html

Such a ripoff by enermax, also.. I will be posting picks of my CM 690 II B&W for club membership soon!


----------



## iandroo888

whoa that is close


----------



## Lucidt

Planning on doing a custom WC build for my computer and my current case (Define R4) can't accomodate the setup. I really like the layout and the option available with the CM 690II Advanced but i had a question for those who are running a WC loop in the case. Is there enough room between the fan mounts on the top of the case and the edge of the MB to fit a 240mm rad in a pull config? The reason i ask is because the Extreme4 MB has the 8-Pin connector in a weird position and it makes the cable stick up,reducing the space. This is why i couldn't top mount my h100 in the define r4.


----------



## xyexz

I have a rad up top it's the GT Black Ice 120 LP and I've got two CM Sickleflow pushing air into the case from the top lid, I personally tried to put the rad up top first but ran into issues of not having room for fittings without modding and this LP rad (which is one of the thinnest I could find) still wouldn't fit without modifying the top lid.



Hope this helps answer your question somewhat.


----------



## Lucidt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I have a rad up top it's the GT Black Ice 120 LP and I've got two CM Sickleflow pushing air into the case from the top lid, I personally tried to put the rad up top first but ran into issues of not having room for fittings without modding and this LP rad (which is one of the thinnest I could find) still wouldn't fit without modifying the top lid.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps answer your question somewhat.


That does help, but what modification did you have to do to the top lid? Can you take some photos to show the modification and a shot without the lid to see how you mounted the fans?


----------



## xyexz

No modification required at all for top mounted rad, I will say that a 280 rad will not fit at least with the motherboard I have, ASRock Extreme 4 ATX as the CPU 8 pin wouldn't allow it.

The nice thing about this setup as well is that the top is filtered so intake up top and then I have a second 240 rad at the bottom with fans in pull out the bottom; very little dust gets pulled into my case and it's very quiet.

I will still be taking some more up close shots of everything to give people an idea on what's possible to stuff in this case







.

Just picked up my second GTX 670 for SLi but haven't gotten around to ordering my second XSPC razor water block for it so it looks a bit janky.

Also, perhaps my picture wasn't clear enough and I didn't explain it clearly but the rad up top is in the inside of the case and fans are on the outside under the top cover.

From your question earlier I gathered that you wanted the fans on the inside and the rad on the outside under the top cover?


----------



## BLAMM0

looking not too bad from this side


----------



## Lucidt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> No modification required at all for top mounted rad, I will say that a 280 rad will not fit at least with the motherboard I have, ASRock Extreme 4 ATX as the CPU 8 pin wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The nice thing about this setup as well is that the top is filtered so intake up top and then I have a second 240 rad at the bottom with fans in pull out the bottom; very little dust gets pulled into my case and it's very quiet.
> 
> I will still be taking some more up close shots of everything to give people an idea on what's possible to stuff in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just picked up my second GTX 670 for SLi but haven't gotten around to ordering my second XSPC razor water block for it so it looks a bit janky.
> 
> Also, perhaps my picture wasn't clear enough and I didn't explain it clearly but the rad up top is in the inside of the case and fans are on the outside under the top cover.
> 
> From your question earlier I gathered that you wanted the fans on the inside and the rad on the outside under the top cover?


i am planning on using a 240 at the top and bottom. And my question was whether i can put the rad and the fans inside the case, but it looks like it is not possible. So i will most likely keep the rad inside and mount the fans outside under the top cover exhausting out.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucidt*
> 
> i am planning on using a 240 at the top and bottom. And my question was whether i can put the rad and the fans inside the case, but it looks like it is not possible. So i will most likely keep the rad inside and mount the fans outside under the top cover exhausting out.


I've got my top 240mm drawing air into the case from the top and the lower 240mm drawing air in from the botton.


----------



## Lucidt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I've got my top 240mm drawing air into the case from the top and the lower 240mm drawing air in from the botton.


that exactly what i am planning to do but i will be pulling air out on both. Where did you mount the fan on the top rad, inside the case or outside under the top cover? Also are you using a pump/res combo?

P.S Can you also mount a SSD and a harddrive to the back with modding?


----------



## Dr. K6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucidt*
> 
> that exactly what i am planning to do but i will be pulling air out on both. Where did you mount the fan on the top rad, inside the case or outside under the top cover? Also are you using a pump/res combo?
> 
> P.S Can you also mount a SSD and a harddrive to the back with modding?


I have both of my fans on exhaust too, I think it's quieter and the temps are still great. You can also remove the dust filters to open up your rads to greater airflow. You can mount 120x120x25mm fans within the top cover, but 38mm thick fans won't fit without modding. I mounted my SSD upside-down under the two-drive HDD cage using the screw hole that's already there (no modding) and one screw. Since SSD's have no moving parts, it shouldn't move and it hasn't in over two years.


----------



## Lucidt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. K6*
> 
> I have both of my fans on exhaust too, I think it's quieter and the temps are still great. You can also remove the dust filters to open up your rads to greater airflow. You can mount 120x120x25mm fans within the top cover, but 38mm thick fans won't fit without modding. I mounted my SSD upside-down under the two-drive HDD cage using the screw hole that's already there (no modding) and one screw. Since SSD's have no moving parts, it shouldn't move and it hasn't in over two years.


awesome, now i just have to find somewhere to mount the 3.5 drive (want to remove the drive cage completely). Also can someone explain to why the prices are like this? Why is the case without usb 3 more expensive?

http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=24652

http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=16020


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I've got my top 240mm drawing air into the case from the top and the lower 240mm drawing air in from the botton.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucidt*
> 
> that exactly what i am planning to do but i will be pulling air out on both. Where did you mount the fan on the top rad, inside the case or outside under the top cover? Also are you using a pump/res combo?
> 
> P.S Can you also mount a SSD and a harddrive to the back with modding?


I'd favor that approach for a similar WC'ed rig. Intake air through the rads, expel hot air from the front and back exhaust fan.
Or add a mid case fan using two of the screws in the remaining 3.5 bays.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Add me into the club


----------



## Speedster159

Will the H110 fit ontop?


----------



## SpecYak

I've seen a picture of a XSPC RX240 (or a different thick) Radiator mounted vertically in the front of a CM 690, anyone know where I can find that?


----------



## Speedster159

But the H110 is a 280


----------



## vladivladi

I tried 280mm radi on top, but gave up to do that now using 240mm. Maybe you should cut 5inch bay's sidepanel if you want to do that.
This is my PC.
Fanless, cooled by outdoor radiator, and exchanging heat via heatexchanger. 240 radi is just for emergency, when the outdoor cooling system is in trouble.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladivladi*
> 
> I tried 280mm radi on top, but gave up to do that now using 240mm. Maybe you should cut 5inch bay's sidepanel if you want to do that.
> This is my PC.
> Fanless, cooled by outdoor radiator, and exchanging heat via heatexchanger. 240 radi is just for emergency, when the outdoor cooling system is in trouble.


Sorry cut what?

Nice setup you have there, and first post too..


----------



## vladivladi

Speedster159,

This is top of the case, and 120mm fan x2. There are also hole patterns for 140mm fans.

But when I tried to mount 140mm fanx2 and 280 radi by this pattern, the edge of radi was interfered by this part

So I think you need cut here if you want to mount it.
I also inspected the possibility to mount those more rear side, but found out the top cover will interfere that.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucidt*
> 
> that exactly what i am planning to do but i will be pulling air out on both. Where did you mount the fan on the top rad, inside the case or outside under the top cover? Also are you using a pump/res combo?
> 
> P.S Can you also mount a SSD and a harddrive to the back with modding?


Fans are under the top cover.

XSPC Bay res + 355mpc

SSD is on the rear of the optical bay with velcro


----------



## vladivladi

This is my previous version of post #18214.It was far from fanless PC, but had multicolor fans.


The top radiator was the same type with #18214, but had PUSH-PULL fans.
Some motherboards have low profile heatsink of VRM, and only by such MB, top radi can be PUSH-PULL configuration. (This MB was Maximus3 Formula)


----------



## Janac

in progress


----------



## xyexz

finally getting around to posting pictures of my 690 B&W: "Monkey Wrench"





Still need to get my second wc block for my second GTX 670 and I want to replace the stock window with a solid piece, I've already replaced the plastic tabs keeping it in with some machine allen head bolts.


----------



## userman122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> yes you should. It will fit on the bottom of the top of the case. The bezel on the top of the case will hinder the ability to put a 140mm wide rad in there. At least for me, I could not do double 140mm exhuast fans up there. I do have them mounted inverted on the otherside. That being said, you will be able to put a 140 x 280 rad on the bottom and still have room for fans to mount on the bottom of the rad.
> As for the bottom part of the case, I can fit 2 x 140mm fans but having the rad and fans together might hinder the PSU cables. I know a 120x 240 rad will fit but that extra 80mm of space might push up against your PSU cables.


Will it work with a 690 Version 1 as well?


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> Will it work with a 690 Version 1 as well?


I dont have a lot of knowledge of the first 690 in terms of space and functionality. I can only assume it is very similar.
This might answer your question alongside other members of this club whom have the the original McCoy.
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2908


----------



## athlon 64

This is probably the last picture of my system in the 690 2, duringg next month fracral define r4 should be available in my country and i"m buying one. How does the system look







, what do you think about the big accelero extreme on a small gtx660 (42C max load temp)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/22120132.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/22120133.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/22120131.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Catinel-Dinca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladivladi*
> 
> I tried 280mm radi on top, but gave up to do that now using 240mm. Maybe you should cut 5inch bay's sidepanel if you want to do that.
> This is my PC.
> Fanless, cooled by outdoor radiator, and exchanging heat via heatexchanger. 240 radi is just for emergency, when the outdoor cooling system is in trouble.


nice rig!
i just have one question: why go through all that trouble to make it fanless, if u r going to put 8HDDs in there?


----------



## vladivladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catinel-Dinca*
> 
> nice rig!
> i just have one question: why go through all that trouble to make it fanless, if u r going to put 8HDDs in there?


Thank you Catinel-Dinca.
This is my media server(always on), placed in my multimedia room, so both high noise reduction and large HDD capacity have been needed for my new build.
It might sound paradoxical that "perfectly quiet CM690II", but once I made the "Outdoor Cooling System" below, such a large pc case as CC800D,etc are not needed for my new pc because large internal radiators are not needed, and CM690II is suitable by it's reasonable size and enough room for 2xHDDbox, and it's natural airflow helps cooling system even it is fanless.
"Watercool Silentstar HD-Quad" is used for the HDDbox, and it has excellent noise reduction structure for HDDs.

my multimedia room#1
my multimedia room#2

Outdoor Cooling System


SilentStar HDDbox


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladivladi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Catinel-Dinca*
> 
> nice rig!
> i just have one question: why go through all that trouble to make it fanless, if u r going to put 8HDDs in there?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Catinel-Dinca.
> This is my media server(always on), placed in my multimedia room, so both high noise reduction and large HDD capacity have been needed for my new build.
> It might sound paradoxical that "perfectly quiet CM690II", but once I made the "Outdoor Cooling System" below, such a large pc case as CC800D,etc are not needed for my new pc because large internal radiators are not needed, and CM690II is suitable by it's reasonable size and enough room for 2xHDDbox, and it's natural airflow helps cooling system even it is fanless.
> "Watercool Silentstar HD-Quad" is used for the HDDbox, and it has excellent noise reduction structure for HDDs.
> 
> my multimedia room#1
> my multimedia room#2
> 
> Outdoor Cooling System
> 
> 
> SilentStar HDDbox
Click to expand...


















I envy you... o.o

Is the two multimedia room setups the same place/system just a different configuration?


----------



## vladivladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I envy you... o.o
> 
> Is the two multimedia room setups the same place/system just a different configuration?


Thank you, but #1#2 is just a photo number and I don't have second multimedia room..


----------



## userman122

Whats the temps on PC A77F? Is it OCed?


----------



## vladivladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> Whats the temps on PC A77F? Is it OCed?


I think A77F is out of topic of the thread. About that machine, I once posted it to another site, so I'm glad if you refer that.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?233842-Liquid-Cooling-Case-Gallery&p=4728104&viewfull=1#post4728104
And yes, it is OCed. Currently it's 990X 6cores at 4.7GHz. It has high CPU&GPU power but has corresponding noise of fans. comparing with that, this CM690II is 2700k 5.0GHz 4cores+HD7870 and noiseless、so more useful, except heavy gaming use.


----------



## userman122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladivladi*
> 
> I think A77F is out of topic of the thread. About that machine, I once posted it to another site, so I'm glad if you refer that.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?233842-Liquid-Cooling-Case-Gallery&p=4728104&viewfull=1#post4728104
> And yes, it is OCed. Currently it's 990X 6cores at 4.7GHz. It has high CPU&GPU power but has corresponding noise of fans. comparing with that, this CM690II is 2700k 5.0GHz 4cores+HD7870 and noiseless、so more useful, except heavy gaming use.


That's insane dude. And I find it to be overkill to buy the NZXT x60? 5GHz OC on i7-2700K, quite impressive! Are you planning to buy a new Haswell setup when that comes out, or wating till Broadwell or Skylake?


----------



## Janac

what do you think ?


----------



## LordKaba

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/sam0020hs.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/sam0019e.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/sam0018q.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/sam0016x.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/sam0015u.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/sam0014ju.jpg/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wow, those last two rigs look great! I love the white one with the strange rad position...did you make some holes on the side panel?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordKaba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/sam0020hs.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/sam0019e.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/sam0018q.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/sam0016x.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/sam0015u.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/sam0014ju.jpg/


Buddy your pictures aren't the easiest to see


----------



## vladivladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> That's insane dude. And I find it to be overkill to buy the NZXT x60? 5GHz OC on i7-2700K, quite impressive! Are you planning to buy a new Haswell setup when that comes out, or wating till Broadwell or Skylake?


I don't know that NZXT x60 is better than any other AsetekOEM cooler series or not.




But I think it cannot be mounted to CM690II, without drastic case mods.


----------



## BLAMM0

a few minor updates









extension cables for cpu power and motherboard cables.

some sort of chaos

and chaos covered


----------



## userman122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think ?


Looks amazing man.. Just, amazing


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm liking psu covers more and more each day...Gonna have to get around to build one for my 692.
The fan holes are a great idea, cause I'll be mounting a radiator down there in the future.


----------



## Csokis

New machine (CPU, CPU Cooler, Motherboard, RAM + 4 fans).


----------



## P090

Hey Guys,

First Post Ever! Now I'm not ashamed of my pc anymore I feel brave enough. Mods to the case are only cosmetic, painting all the mesh black, left the backing white for contrast. The blue lit panel on the front is the reservoir for the cpu watercooling that i've lit up with some led striplighting (turned on and off using the case button). The rad's in the roof, and two bitfenix fans are above it extracting all the heat. There are 5 Bitfenix fans in total, controlled by the bitfenix recon controller. Got a side panel with a window coming as i want to add another fan to keep the quad sli setup cooler too









There are some sweet rigs in here, hope mine is worthy!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P090*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> First Post Ever! Now I'm not ashamed of my pc anymore I feel brave enough. Mods to the case are only cosmetic, painting all the mesh black, left the backing white for contrast. The blue lit panel on the front is the reservoir for the cpu watercooling that i've lit up with some led striplighting (turned on and off using the case button). The rad's in the roof, and two bitfenix fans are above it extracting all the heat. There are 5 Bitfenix fans in total, controlled by the bitfenix recon controller. Got a side panel with a window coming as i want to add another fan to keep the quad sli setup cooler too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some sweet rigs in here, hope mine is worthy!


Nice build, and a welcome









Should fill out your rig in the Rig Builder top right of the page.

Them Bitfenix fans are awesome, I have five in use in me build as well.


----------



## P090

Thanks bud, shall fill out rigbuilder when i have a free ten mins


----------



## BLAMM0

Nice PSU wires P090!


----------



## P090

Quite tempted to build a cover, could do it from carbon easy enough. But the kingwin psu is purty


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> Looks amazing man.. Just, amazing


Really?

Thank You


----------



## Dylanren99

Hey guys,
Wanting to watercool a i5 3570k and a 680 both over clocked, what radiators would I need and where could I put them, if possible with no/little modding. Also if any one has done any water cooling like this(CPU, GPU bay res) can you post pics please.
Thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

You need dual 240 rads...You can mount one at the top and one at the bottom of the case but you need to remove the lower portion of the hdd cage and perhaps raise the case a bit more from the floor. I'd run only swiftech helix or gt ap15's, or maybe noctua nf-f12's in push as exhausts. Pull introduces more noise, not worth it.
get an mcp35x pump, a raystorm/koolance 380/apogee hd block and dual mcr220xp rads, or alphacoolgt ut60 multiport with duralenethe tubing and barbs/clamps-


----------



## Dylanren99

Yea that sounds good but Would a 280 fit in the roof as there are 2 140 mounts, could I squeeze one in the front as apose to the floor as it sits on carpet with not really any were else to go
Thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

280 up top, haven't seen it done...Doubt you can fit that.
You can mount a 240 in the front, even a 360 but you're gonna need to do some radical modding to the case.
A good idea is having an external rad hanging paralell to the io ports at the back. Many people do that, and/or a top external rad for better temps.


----------



## ginger_nuts

XSPC EX240 by 2, Raystorm CPU block and D5 Dual bay pump/res. combo.

A 240mm rad fits at the bottom as long as your PSU is not to long.

Over the first few pages there are pics of setups like this. A bay res/pump makes for a very clean build in this case.

Just my


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Wanting to watercool a i5 3570k and a 680 both over clocked, what radiators would I need and where could I put them, if possible with no/little modding. Also if any one has done any water cooling like this(CPU, GPU bay res) can you post pics please.
> Thanks


You can see my old 690 build here:


You will need to get a thin rad for the top, 280 will not work without mods, only push fans as well, can't do push pull, bottom 240 can be mounted flat (I would recommend to push air out of case - can do a really thick rad here.

I had a 2700k OC'd to 4.5GHz and a GTX 670 OC'd to 1250MHz as well and it did very well, Apogee Drive II pump and XSPC Razor GPU block, XSPC single bay res.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> You can see my old 690 build here:
> 
> You will need to get a thin rad for the top, 280 will not work without mods, only push fans as well, can't do push pull, bottom 240 can be mounted flat (I would recommend to push air out of case - can do a really thick rad here.
> 
> I had a 2700k OC'd to 4.5GHz and a GTX 670 OC'd to 1250MHz as well and it did very well, Apogee Drive II pump and XSPC Razor GPU block, XSPC single bay res.


Your reccomendations are really solid, I'd add that a Monsta 240 rad would be great for the bottom, with push fans as exhaust too (I mean Alphacool not magicool monsta)


----------



## Dylanren99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> You can see my old 690 build here:
> 
> 
> You will need to get a thin rad for the top, 280 will not work without mods, only push fans as well, can't do push pull, bottom 240 can be mounted flat (I would recommend to push air out of case - can do a really thick rad here.
> 
> I had a 2700k OC'd to 4.5GHz and a GTX 670 OC'd to 1250MHz as well and it did very well, Apogee Drive II pump and XSPC Razor GPU block, XSPC single bay res.


+rep, thanks for help, have you got a Build log?


----------



## xyexz

No problem for the info, thanks for the +rep, I don't have a build log and actually I just tore it all down to go air cooled mini itx and will be selling my 690 II B&W Advanced on hard forum probably tonight if I get time to take some pics.

Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> XSPC EX240 by 2, Raystorm CPU block and D5 Dual bay pump/res. combo.
> 
> A 240mm rad fits at the bottom as long as your PSU is not to long.
> 
> Over the first few pages there are pics of setups like this. A bay res/pump makes for a very clean build in this case.
> 
> Just my


EG: My $00.02


----------



## spikexp

Now, I need to take my PSU away and have it replace, it does so much noise. Really disappointed with the corsair 750V2...


----------



## iandroo888

surprising. never had trouble with corsair psu's


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I need to take my PSU away and have it replace, it does so much noise. Really disappointed with the corsair 750V2...


Looks almost like mine (before mods) .. I see you went with the NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller.. nice choice. You dont like the 750? May I ask why?


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Looks almost like mine (before mods) .. I see you went with the NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller.. nice choice. You dont like the 750? May I ask why?


The nzxt mesh for 24$ is a hell of a price.

I don't like the tx750v2 because it's loud and make noise that make me want to burn it. It's my second one and it still does it.
Here is vid I took where you can clearly ear the noise around 16sec 




Next step for my case is paint. I want to paint all the mesh white








I doesn't look like it in the photo, but all the light are white, not blue.


----------



## iandroo888

get the psu replaced.. could either be fan or the psu is dying somehow

i have the tx750 and tx850. both work great tho i might have the 1st version if theres a 2nd version out  cuz mine doesnt look like yours XD


----------



## MorgsTouch

Waiting for my machine shop guy to cut my damn side panel it's been there for a week and a half now!!!!


----------



## BLAMM0

hi,
quick question: how to improve the vga cooling ? currently i have one fan in the bottom, but the case is on a carpet, so i think that i will move that fan somewhere else.


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Next step for my case is paint. I want to paint all the mesh white


Are you looking at doing something similar to this with the mesh?


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Next step for my case is paint. I want to paint all the mesh white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking at doing something similar to this with the mesh?
Click to expand...

exactly this








Will also paint my video card.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*


I really love the look of the window mod. Great work


----------



## mwl5apv

Hey guys, I'm in the process of making a few changes to my 690ii advanced while I wait for my motherboard and power supply to get back from rma. What size rivets does this case use?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Small ones


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I really love the look of the window mod. Great work


Thanks, I'm no longer using that case though. I've moved on to a Black & White Edition CM 690 II instead of the (Modded) White & Black one


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> hi,
> quick question: how to improve the vga cooling ? currently i have one fan in the bottom, but the case is on a carpet, so i think that i will move that fan somewhere else.


You'd be better if you moved off the carpet


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Small ones


Really? LOL. I ended up figureing it out after a little bit. 4mm or 5/32 diamter. For anyone else out there that may need to know.


----------



## Janac

is it that bad?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Pretty cool!








Now water cool dat gpu


----------



## Biafra1987

I would like to join the club








Some pics of my watercooled CM690II Advanced. 280 rad on top + 240 alphacool rad on the bottom. DCP4.0 res-combo in 5.25 bay together with BR drive and scythe kaze master pro ace. It is amazing how much you can fit in this case.








Previous versions:


+10Rep blue dolphin paper towel mod


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biafra1987*
> 
> I would like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of my watercooled CM690II Advanced. 280 rad on top + 240 alphacool rad on the bottom. DCP4.0 res-combo in 5.25 bay together with BR drive and scythe kaze master pro ace. It is amazing how much you can fit in this case.


What temps do you have for CPU/ GPU (Idle/Load & Ambients reference) ?


----------



## Biafra1987

i5 is running at 4,[email protected],35V. This gives ~58-60°C under prolonged load (2h OCCT, long gaming sessions). It is almost impossible to get 680 go over 45°C. I run it at 1250MHz. The pump is running @ 7V and BQ silent wings 2 that I have on the rads are running @1000RPM under scythe kaze control. You could go for slightly lower temps with the pump at 12V and fans at 1500RPM but I love how silent this rig is.

Edit:

The temp in my room is always 23-25°C. Temps in idle (10 minutes desktop) are:
CPU:~28°C
GPU:~30°C


----------



## felix

...very nice temps you have there...

...maybe this means i have to change cpu block...Fuzion V2 and full mb blocks only give me 31 idle (about 22-23 ambient) with 1850rpm GT's and the rads of my signature....


----------



## Biafra1987

31°C idle is far from bad IMO. In my case it is just due to the fact that i5 downclocks at idle to 1,6GHz. This is why idle temps are low. It still gets up to 60°C under load. Higher flow and fans at max RPM only lower the temp by 1-2°C so I think it is not worth the noise from the case. Another thing is the CPU unit itself. I got this one right after the release and it is way cooler than the one I got two months ago for my friends rig... And it overclocks waaaay better. I was only able to hit 4,[email protected] with the other one. Also notice that I only watercool the CPU and GPU in my build, not the MB (but it should not matter that much). This koolance block is there for the looks... I think RayStorm would perform slightly better and is cheaper here in Belgium... From what I know Fuzion V2 is also a decent performer so I would not go for the new block (and 31°C idle is not a good reason at all).
But overall I am satisfied with the noise/performance ratio of this LC (and amazed that it all fits into good old 690II







).


----------



## felix

You're right, it's still a decent performance... My load temps at same ambients are 47-48 max with Prime blend or LinX.

My 1090T is always [email protected] 1.4875V, C'n'Q is off...it doesn't work with multi greater than 18x on my board....

Another thing is that my top 360 rad uese push fans from inside and my VGA is air cooled...blows the exhaust air back in the case....

maybe i should get a universal block for my card too to help with the overall temps, just to get the heat dump out of the case.

btw, my case is the first edition of 690, i cut the top leaving only 4 small pieces of metal that i bent and protected with silicone....

the top rad ( slim black ice gts) sits on these 4 pieces of metal. the other 2 rads are BI GTS also, 120 ones, one bottom push inside one back pull outside....

outside is still factory-look JP style (no top I/O panel)....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it's still a decent performance... My load temps at same ambients are 47-48 max with Prime blend or LinX.
> 
> My 1090T is always [email protected] 1.4875V, C'n'Q is off...it doesn't work with multi greater than 18x on my board....
> 
> Another thing is that my top 360 rad uese push fans from inside and my VGA is air cooled...blows the exhaust air back in the case....
> 
> maybe i should get a universal block for my card too to help with the overall temps, just to get the heat dump out of the case.
> 
> btw, my case is the first edition of 690, i cut the top leaving only 4 small pieces of metal that i bent and protected with silicone....
> 
> the top rad ( slim black ice gts) sits on these 4 pieces of metal. the other 2 rads are BI GTS also, 120 ones, one bottom push inside one back pull outside....
> 
> outside is still factory-look JP style (no top I/O panel)....
> 
> http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh200/felix_w/HWBoxSpi32mContest-SystemPhoto2.jpghttp://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh200/felix_w/HWBoxSpi32mContest-SystemPhoto.jpg


How did you fit the 360 up top? What exactly did you cut?
I'd like to do that eventually...

I'll be painting mine, adding a window and some carbon fiber vinyl touches here and there this week


----------



## felix

Remember, it's a slim radiator, a Black Ice GTS 360 with 29.7mm height (if i remember correctly).

I cut exactly the dimension of the perimeter οf the radiator, but i left some small pieces of metal from the top part of the metal, that i bent down in the case, to hold the radiator.

I can't show right know, but i wil take the top mesh and take a photo later tonight.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks man, that was helpful...expecting pics later.


----------



## sevomemo

iam building 690 II plus rig..iam planning to use all fan holes

Front :140mm Rear: 120mm Top:140mm x 2 Bottom: 120mm x 2

i need help finding the best 120mm and 140mm fans

i am thinking of the sickleflow 120mm and bitfenix spectre pro 140mm

please anyone tell me any better ones?

and btw the fans must be black non-led to match my color scheme


----------



## Biafra1987

BQ Silent Wings 2 are great. These are the best fans I've seen. Decent performance and amazing silence. Great bearings as well. The only problem is that they cost a lot.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> iam building 690 II plus rig..iam planning to use all fan holes
> 
> Front :140mm Rear: 120mm Top:140mm x 2 Bottom: 120mm x 2
> 
> i need help finding the best 120mm and 140mm fans
> 
> i am thinking of the sickleflow 120mm and bitfenix spectre pro 140mm
> 
> please anyone tell me any better ones?
> 
> and btw the fans must be black non-led to match my color scheme


I would personally say Bitfenix Spectre Pro the entire way, 120 and 140mm fans.

For their price they are amazingly quiet and regulate well with low voltage. And move more then enough air.

What about the side fans? (these never seemed to do anything for cooling for me personally) Also the bottom can be populated with a 120mm and a 140mm.

The CM Sickleflow and R4's and great for moving air, but in my opinion are very noisy.

Could also consider the CM 120mm Excalibur PWM Fan's. They are really good until full speed. At which point they get noisy as well. But most fans running at 2,000 rpm are


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biafra1987*
> 
> BQ Silent Wings 2 are great. These are the best fans I've seen. Decent performance and amazing silence. Great bearings as well. The only problem is that they cost a lot.


too low cfm!!..i want 70+ cfm..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I would personally say Bitfenix Spectre Pro the entire way, 120 and 140mm fans.
> 
> For their price they are amazingly quiet and regulate well with low voltage. And move more then enough air.
> 
> What about the side fans? (these never seemed to do anything for cooling for me personally) Also the bottom can be populated with a 120mm and a 140mm.
> 
> The CM Sickleflow and R4's and great for moving air, but in my opinion are very noisy.
> 
> Could also consider the CM 120mm Excalibur PWM Fan's. They are really good until full speed. At which point they get noisy as well. But most fans running at 2,000 rpm are


the 120mm spectre pro has low cfm..i want 3.5+ cfm/db fan..if you know a fan move air like sickleflow and more quite..please tell me


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> iam building 690 II plus rig..iam planning to use all fan holes
> 
> Front :140mm Rear: 120mm Top:140mm x 2 Bottom: 120mm x 2
> 
> i need help finding the best 120mm and 140mm fans
> 
> i am thinking of the sickleflow 120mm and bitfenix spectre pro 140mm
> 
> please anyone tell me any better ones?
> 
> and btw the fans must be black non-led to match my color scheme


i forgot to mention the 2x 140mm to replace nh-d14 stock fans


----------



## ginger_nuts

These are the R4's we can get in the Asian region, but don't know if you Americans can. But they equal approx 4.7 cfm/dba









Also found

These Enermax Cluster Twister Bearing 120mm White LED Fan's, yes they are white and LED







but they also manage to have a reading of 14dba which I am very skeptical about.

Very expensive but the Cougar DUAL-X HB Fan (Black) meet your requirements. Seen these used a lot by water cooling people.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How did you fit the 360 up top? What exactly did you cut?
> I'd like to do that eventually...
> 
> I'll be painting mine, adding a window and some carbon fiber vinyl touches here and there this week


----------



## Janac

Where can i buy plexi side panel?

Ty.


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*


Sort of...this is the cut to fit the rad without having in mind that the rad should be hidden. No bolt holes, nor end cornering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How did you fit the 360 up top? What exactly did you cut?
> I'd like to do that eventually...
> 
> I'll be painting mine, adding a window and some carbon fiber vinyl touches here and there this week


@ivanlabrie

Here you go :

 

 

The metal flaps left are a bit sloppy cut, i intended to cut them and use separate 2mm angled metal pieces to rivet in the same places. Inside needs a good electrostatic paint job....

Also, i need to find some time to use the sleeving from mdpc-x, that i got almost 1,5 year ago...


----------



## Duski

dont have my name on the list though been a member for a long time and have a decent amount of posts, this is just to re-iterate that i would like be in the club again, via the OP section. he are some photos one is older of the exterior and other is internals, definitely planning on making a few new things here hopefully soon though i will be moving shortly so just depends.


----------



## mwl5apv

Hey guys, here's a little preview of some of the modding I am working on while I wait for my motherboard and PSU to get back from rma.

Test fit success!!!


----------



## bintang1180

hii members of CM 690
please help vote,
Which concept do you think more interesting


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I will be working on this project
using materials acrilyc with laser cutting processed


----------



## alextheguy

Hi, users of CM690 Advanced II. My front fan led light switch is supposed to work when clicked but there isn't any change. However, when I hold that particular button without clicking it at all, the light is ON then. Can I know why is it like this?

The buzz speaker comes with it gives me no sound during boot? I suspect it's faulty, how about yours?

Thanks for reply.


----------



## sevomemo

can the 690 II plus fit maximus v formula?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> hii members of CM 690
> please help vote,
> Which concept do you think more interesting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be working on this project
> using materials acrilyc with laser cutting processed


I would personally say the top right one is my preference. It will be great to see it finished.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Hi, users of CM690 Advanced II. My front fan led light switch is supposed to work when clicked but there isn't any change. However, when I hold that particular button without clicking it at all, the light is ON then. Can I know why is it like this?
> 
> The buzz speaker comes with it gives me no sound during boot? I suspect it's faulty, how about yours?
> 
> Thanks for reply.


By the sounds of it, you have a broken switch, some good electronic stores (at least here in Australia) stock spare ones.

As for the MB speaker, it may of just came loose or something, but that may also be faulty. Every MB I have ever came across at least makes one single beep during start up (POST)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> can the 690 II plus fit maximus v formula?


NO, The board is E-ATX the CM 690 II only fits up to ATX size.


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> NO, The board is E-ATX the CM 690 II only fits up to ATX size.


i know...but i saw in some forums guys have 690 II plus and the maximus v formula


----------



## ginger_nuts

OK, after looking at the size difference of only 10mm or so, I should of said not "natively".

Modding the case you could fit it easily


----------



## alancsalt

Is X58A-OC E-ATX? I have one of those in a 690 II. No alterations, but slightly overlaps cable exit slot. They still fit though.


----------



## ticallista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> ticallista - nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a whole case/build picture? wider not so close up detailed shot


Sorry took a while but here it is.


----------



## P090

That is clean! stealth machine, love it


----------



## bintang1180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I would personally say the top right one is my preference. It will be great to see it finished.


thanks to vote my Question








i will start my concept immediately


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> thanks to vote my Question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will start my concept immediately


I agree top right also in my opinion!


----------



## MorgsTouch

are they still updating the members of this club?


----------



## mwl5apv

Another small update!

I managed to finish up with my front fan mod. Also got a few boxes in the last few days to help get my rig back up and running!

Finished front plate



Hdd rack moved to the bottom of the case to help airflow.



USB 3.0 top panel came in




My PSU came back from rma.....see thread --->. http://www.overclock.net/t/1360231/shout-out-to-corsair

And my NZXT sleeved led kit showed up as well


All that is left is for my second replacement motherboard to come back from Asus(yes, second.....when they sent me back my board after repair it was damaged). ----see thread----> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360238/yet-another-bad-asus-rma


----------



## Constantine85

Got the mod itch again,
The following link will show you what will be implemented into the design.
Hint: Pagani Zonda Cinque.

http://wfiles.brothersoft.com/p/pagani-zonda-cinque-wallpaper_145551-1920x1080.jpg


----------



## mwl5apv

I have a question. You guys know the 2-pin connector on the led switch on the top panel? Are there Y splitters that would allow me to connect more than one fan to that led switch?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I have a question. You guys know the 2-pin connector on the led switch on the top panel? Are there Y splitters that would allow me to connect more than one fan to that led switch?


It depends what fans and how they are wired internally internally for the LED?

Also if the fans are running at different voltages / speed?

ie. Bitfenix fans LEDs are supplied the same power as the fan motor it's self, so if you were to run them all of the same 12v supply you could switch them from a single switch.

But if they are run through a control at different speed / voltage then you will need to have them switched indepently.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> It depends what fans and how they are wired internally internally for the LED?
> 
> Also if the fans are running at different voltages / speed?
> 
> ie. Bitfenix fans LEDs are supplied the same power as the fan motor it's self, so if you were to run them all of the same 12v supply you could switch them from a single switch.
> 
> But if they are run through a control at different speed / voltage then you will need to have them switched indepently.


I am actually using bitfenix spectre fans(non pro). And was hoping to be able to control the LEDs on 4 of them. They are all running at full 12v 1000-1100 rpm.

However I will have 2 hooked up to my motherboard and 2 directly to the power supply.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Will the Accelero Xtreme 7970 fit in this case? I was always under the impression that this case as large enough to fit any GPU coolers but it seems like this cooler is a whole new beast


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Will the Accelero Xtreme 7970 fit in this case? I was always under the impression that this case as large enough to fit any GPU coolers but it seems like this cooler is a whole new beast


Will fit with about 16mm to spare.







Maybe less when all mounted.

But worst case is you drill out the pop-rivets holding the top two HDD trays in.


----------



## sgt76

My humble CM690 Pure Black



http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww245/sgt76/P2150035_zps75b68798.jpg
http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww245/sgt76/P2150042_zps95abece2.jpg


----------



## Duski

liking all the new photo's fellas!!!


----------



## th3illusiveman

ah the beauties of a modular PSU... mine looks like a warzone back there.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Will fit with about 16mm to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe less when all mounted.
> 
> But worst case is you drill out the pop-rivets holding the top two HDD trays in.


it actually didn't fit. The thing has a massive overhang meaning that when the cooler was mounted on the card it was just over 12 inches and i was about 1-2cm out of space. I did my best to try and fit it in but ended up bending the PCB more than i was comfortable with. I ended up just removing the bottom HDD trays and putting the card in my x8 slot.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Very very very sorry









Do you or can you show us a pic?

I kinda assumed that the cooler would of sat similar to the Gigabyte one, and with the measurements I found from the manu. just figured it would of fitted.

Very very very sorry once again, I should of stated that it was an assumption and not a actual fact.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very very very sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you or can you show us a pic?
> 
> I kinda assumed that the cooler would of sat similar to the Gigabyte one, and with the measurements I found from the manu. just figured it would of fitted.
> 
> Very very very sorry once again, I should of stated that it was an assumption and not a actual fact.


No problem. It was a royal pain to get it in but in the end it kinda worked out.

I might take a picture of it later though.


----------



## zmegati

Hi guys, this is my update and moding case:



















Now how installed a water-cooled I lowered the temperature by almost 40% especially GPU who gives 5760x1080 rezolution...for example in Crysis 2 or Battlefield 3 in ultra settings and 5760x1080 rez i have tem 42-44 degrees









... with fan controller a reduce noise which made me very irritated before....

I am now ready for Crysis 3









I hope you like it


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zmegati*
> 
> Hi guys, this is my update and moding case:


How can you have this light effects ? clear, white and bright, optimal for eyestrain.
what kind of lighting system you use ?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> How can you have this light effects ? clear, white and bright, optimal for eyestrain.
> what kind of lighting system you use ?


from his actual perspective the monitors probably block the light you see.


----------



## zmegati

I put 160 LED 3528 strip in the shelf, It is indirectly light and bounces off the wall so that can not even see the reflection in monitors and I also have an option that can reduce the intensity of light, as in low-light and playing in the dark, even I have to say it's comfortable

Otherwise monitors are not directly on the wall than the distance of some 6-7 inches ...I purposely left a little further away because I thought that my light shine in monitors but the end is not even necessary.

Whatever the result is excellent!


----------



## Biafra1987

What GPU are you using for this resolution? There is no way one single card (single GPU as I see) can give you decent performance in this configuration... Do you find low performance in games worth the big picture? Or do you game on single monitor and use 3 of them for work?

I am just curious what are you getting in crysis 2 or battlefield in ultra presets 10-15 fps?


----------



## zmegati

I use single XFX 7970 BLACK EDITION 3Gb







...in Battlefield 3 on 5760x1080 on ultra setting i had 25-30 fps, Crysis 2 20-25 fps without any problems...I noticed that some kind of recoil I'd put the settings on high and problem solved

...I used before saphire 6870 but when I decided on three monitors I did not want to try it to see what would happen.


----------



## Biafra1987

This framerate is half of what I consider fun to play on... Especially in dynamic games like crysis or battlefield








But if it works for you... Cool setup anyway


----------



## zmegati

Before I used crosfire on 4850 then i moved on 5770 but I could not set up to get some envious...i had maybe 10-15% better results with two unlike results with one GPU and so I said never again will I use crosfire...

...10-14 days before I buy UPS OCZ 750 Fatal1ty and i got this result:






insufficient power supply...then i buy XFX 850W and solve problems


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zmegati*
> 
> I put 160 LED 3528 strip in the shelf, It is indirectly light and bounces off the wall so that can not even see the reflection in monitors and I also have an option that can reduce the intensity of light, as in low-light and playing in the dark, even I have to say it's comfortable
> 
> Otherwise monitors are not directly on the wall than the distance of some 6-7 inches ...I purposely left a little further away because I thought that my light shine in monitors but the end is not even necessary.
> 
> Whatever the result is excellent!


can you explain better ?
have ou bought 3528 led stips for PC modding ?


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to survey everyone on the CM 690 II chassis? For the future we want to improve our design. Any suggestions or feedback would be great.

- Any new features that would be great?
- Any situation experienced where 7 expansion slots aren't enough?
- CM 690 II has 2 x 240mm support, is that enough water cooling support? What needs to be improved?
- Should future CM 690 be bigger, or smaller than previous versions.

You can post here or send me PM.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to survey everyone on the CM 690 II chassis? For the future we want to improve our design. Any suggestions or feedback would be great.
> 
> - Any new features that would be great?
> - Any situation experienced where 7 expansion slots aren't enough?
> - CM 690 II has 2 x 240mm support, is that enough water cooling support? What needs to be improved?
> - Should future CM 690 be bigger, or smaller than previous versions.
> 
> You can post here or send me PM.


Cheers for the opportunity for some input









I would like to see some more space behind the motherboard, to make it easier for cable management.

Also have the case a little bigger in depth, meaning the space between motherboard and 5.25" bays. Probably enough to mount a tube res. or something of the like.

Maybe spacing up top for a 360 rad. and a bit more spacing to fit thicker rads, some motherboards have vrm heatsinks or ram slots that get in the way.

Oh and more important then all my suggestions above, keep the price real.









Other then that, keep it simple how it is now, makes for so much better modding


----------



## spikexp

One thing I would say that really bug me, make the hole on the top for the cpu 8pin cable bigger. The tx750v2 cable require me to bend the top part of the case to make it go through.

Other than that, maybe some removable filter for the bottom.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to survey everyone on the CM 690 II chassis? For the future we want to improve our design. Any suggestions or feedback would be great.
> 
> - Any new features that would be great?
> - Any situation experienced where 7 expansion slots aren't enough?
> - CM 690 II has 2 x 240mm support, is that enough water cooling support? What needs to be improved?
> - Should future CM 690 be bigger, or smaller than previous versions.
> 
> You can post here or send me PM.


I like this


----------



## R3apR369

Man I should buy me one of these cases again. So fun to mod. Anyone have a picture of a 360rad going vertical where the drive bays are?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to survey everyone on the CM 690 II chassis? For the future we want to improve our design. Any suggestions or feedback would be great.
> 
> - Any new features that would be great?
> - Any situation experienced where 7 expansion slots aren't enough?
> - CM 690 II has 2 x 240mm support, is that enough water cooling support? What needs to be improved?
> - Should future CM 690 be bigger, or smaller than previous versions.
> 
> You can post here or send me PM.


That it can support up to TWO front 120mm or 140mm fans.

That the hard drive cages are more modular and friendlier to longer GPU's, even the HAF 912 case has better hard drive cage(s) configuration options than the 690 II case IMHO.


----------



## Biafra1987

Thanks for the chance to give some feedback. I have an unmodded CM690II case and I have several things to point out (also- these are common opinions on polish forums about this case)
-a bit more space behind the motherboard tray for better cable management (0,5 cm would make a difference there)
-better system for cleaning the dust filter under the PSU (to remove the current one you would have to take out the PSU)
-support for the WC is good but several things would be nice to improve this
- with longer PSUs you can't put a 240 rad a the bottom of the case because it collides with the cables from modular PSUs (CM silent pro PSU is good for that, and with OCZ fatality you will run into troubles so it just needs a little bit more space). It would be nice if it would be possible to install a really fat rad there (right now it collides with the front intake fan)
- the space under the top (for the fans) could be a bit bigger as thick fans might be problematic there
- it is also worth consideration to make the top suitable for 280mm rads (I managed to fit one in there but there are some limitations- you have to go for a thin rad because of the top/motherboard distance, it makes instalation of the rear fan impossible and you will not fit 140mm fans under the top panel
- making it possible to fit 360 rad on top would be even better but there are bigger cases for that
- this pricepoint is very good for this case, please keep it








- consider the change of the material that the x-doc station cover is made of. This plastic is very, very easy to scrath.
- consider introducing the windowed edition without fan slots (looks better







)
- 8 pin CPU connector hole could be a bit bigger- it is very hard to get the cable there


----------



## nickt1862

^^^^^WELL SAID!^^^^^

My HAF 912 has better cable management behind the mobo tray than my 690 II Advanced.


----------



## Heartl3ss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to survey everyone on the CM 690 II chassis? For the future we want to improve our design. Any suggestions or feedback would be great.
> 
> - Any new features that would be great?
> - Any situation experienced where 7 expansion slots aren't enough?
> - CM 690 II has 2 x 240mm support, is that enough water cooling support? What needs to be improved?
> - Should future CM 690 be bigger, or smaller than previous versions.
> 
> You can post here or send me PM.


Its very nice from you to let us give you some feedback.

1)More space behind the motherboard tray
2)Case has to become overall bigger..its too small for a case that wants to offer watercooling options.
3)Easier to remove/clean/replace dust filters. When u remove a few times the ones on the front mesh, the little mesh parts that hold the filter break off.
4)Add a midplate. The case should be divided into two rooms. The bottom room for PSU and the top for the motherboard and the rest of the hardware.
5)The expansion slot number seems fine to me
6)I personally love more metal and less plastic in my computer cases.


----------



## superhoeper

Can I join the club?



This is an old pic. The loop obviously isnt finished in this pic.

The loop goes from the bottom rad to the cpu block to the top rad to the gpu block back to res to pump to bottom rad

I was wondering what people would suggest to make my setup a little better. I've never really liked where my pump sits. I have some ideas for a new configuration. Ill get some example pics up soon. I also have a swiftech res that i could use but i like the danger den alot. It just takes up so much room just like my pump.... I would like to incorporate a fill and drain port as well. One more thing is what directions would all of you suggest i point my fans.

I mainly want suggestions for the rads. I have the bottom blowing into the case (cold air from bottom) and sucking out from the top (which I find counter-productive as its blowing most the hot air through my second rad.

Please give me suggestions. Would love to get a couple degrees colder in my case.

Thanks


----------



## MorgsTouch

Feedback :

Awesome case first off.

One thing I would like to see is all of the harddrive bays made removable. Lots of "modders" appreciate the ability to be creative with ssd placement as well as standard HDD's.

That's all!


----------



## cgull

Make it a bit wider to accomodate:
140mm rear fan
2x140 top fans between mesh and case
Extra space between mobo and side panel for cable management

And taller:
More space between top of mobo and top of case for fatter rad support and maybe extra 5.25 bay
Little extra space between power supply and bottom of mobo-may have to throw in 8pin extender
If you add pci slots don't take space from top of case

Optional Windowed side panel without fan grill

Its a great design that just needs to be a bit bigger all round without obviously adding too much to the bottom line.
Maybe a 690xl full tower is on the cards- eatx , 360 rad support up top

Kudos to cm for seeking input
Keep up the good work,great case maker


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to survey everyone on the CM 690 II chassis? For the future we want to improve our design. Any suggestions or feedback would be great.
> 
> - Any new features that would be great?
> - Any situation experienced where 7 expansion slots aren't enough?
> - CM 690 II has 2 x 240mm support, is that enough water cooling support? What needs to be improved?
> - Should future CM 690 be bigger, or smaller than previous versions.
> 
> You can post here or send me PM.


As others have mentioned there are a few things that could be improved:

-More space for cable management in the back of the mobo tray.
-Bigger 8pin hole
-We need a horizontal hole for the case front panel cables, those are hard to hide.
-Front 360 rads compatibility, and maybe top too. (removable 2.5 bays, and maybe a ssd slot in the back of the motherboard tray)
-Support for 140mm fans on all fan ports.
-Keep the same price point!
-Make it mid tower but a tad bigger, maybe a matx version, similar to a (Sugo SG-09 or TJ-08) would be cute







(I'd get one!)


----------



## alextheguy

For those CM690 II (USB 3.0) users, by default, the front fan led (blue) should be in OFF state right? The LED switch that triggers it to be ON right? I guess I have a spoilt switch where the light won't turn on no matter in OFF/ON state.


----------



## vladivladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to survey everyone on the CM 690 II chassis? For the future we want to improve our design. Any suggestions or feedback would be great.
> 
> - Any new features that would be great?
> - Any situation experienced where 7 expansion slots aren't enough?
> - CM 690 II has 2 x 240mm support, is that enough water cooling support? What needs to be improved?
> - Should future CM 690 be bigger, or smaller than previous versions.
> 
> You can post here or send me PM.


Maybe the success of CM690/CM690II influenced many competitors' base design i.e. Corsair chassis 550D, 600T etc.
Those followers made some improvement of the "weak point" of CM690II, such as better backside cable management, a little more depth for large VGA&Motherboards and 280mm top radiator, a little luxurious feel of surface treatment, etc.
Of course I hope such implovements could be made on next model of 690II, but I also think, CM690 is CM690. If it become much wider and deeper, it becomes HAF. So such dimensional improvements need balance.
The completely detachable bottom HDD cage is still a strong point of CM690II because we can place 240mm bottom rad by that. A little more depth improves coexistence of 240rad and bigger(～180mm) PSU.
For those not having interests in liquid cooling, some optional replacement parts of bottom HDD cage might be interesting. i.e. double line HDD&SDD cage for servers, hot swap cage, speaker & subwoofer, etc.
Anyway, having some surprising but useful gimmicks is the identity of CM690.
And I wish the inheritance of four 5.25inch bays. Recently some chassis has only 2-3*5.25inch, but I think it's a wrong trend.
At least for liquid cooling, we'd better having more than 3*5.25bays for reservoir and fan controller, and even if they need not watercooling, many 5.25 bays provide better flexibility of use. I'm using 4 in 3 noise reduction HDD cage (liquidcooled) .


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> Man I should buy me one of these cases again. So fun to mod. Anyone have a picture of a 360rad going vertical where the drive bays are?


No pic as yet but i'm going to mod mine for a 420mm


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to survey everyone on the CM 690 II chassis? For the future we want to improve our design. Any suggestions or feedback would be great.
> 
> - Any new features that would be great?
> - Any situation experienced where 7 expansion slots aren't enough?
> - CM 690 II has 2 x 240mm support, is that enough water cooling support? What needs to be improved?
> - Should future CM 690 be bigger, or smaller than previous versions.
> 
> You can post here or send me PM.


loved the 690, started this club. loved the 690 II, bought one recently. thanks ! please keep improving it and make me buy a III XD hahaha

for the most part, the case is great. like some people say, maybe support for 2x120mm on the front or maybe 3x120mm on top. the 8 pin for cpu is a bit small and took a while for me to get it through.. a little more space behind mobo tray could be useful, even if its the slightest amount.

the size is perfect though its a bit heavy? maybe the material used is cheaper hence the price? but i love the lightness of my lian li pc-7f

hot swap bay would be interesting or maybe a behind mobo tray or beside 5.25" SSD mounts. no one has that yet. we just resort to double sided tape XD

the amount of cable management loops is great. made cable management so easy.


----------



## alextheguy

I'm one of the CM 690 II users, here is my stock black one.


----------



## Vidia-King

Hey club, its been a while...




Spoiler: Little Update!












...I look forward to hearing what you guys have to say, especially after being away from OCN for such a long time, but now im back and here to stay 

~Vidia


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to survey everyone on the CM 690 II chassis? For the future we want to improve our design. Any suggestions or feedback would be great.
> 
> - Any new features that would be great?
> - Any situation experienced where 7 expansion slots aren't enough?
> - CM 690 II has 2 x 240mm support, is that enough water cooling support? What needs to be improved?
> - Should future CM 690 be bigger, or smaller than previous versions.
> 
> You can post here or send me PM.


I've been lurking around this thread for a while looking at ideas for my CM 690II. The only thing that urks me is the water cooling potential. I feel like the top could easily fit a 360mm radiator. I am actually thinking about cutting out the bottom of the external HDD dock so I can stick one in there like I saw someone else do. So practically if the top was all mesh until the power button and headset ports (completely remove the external HDD dock) this case wouldn't have to be modded at all, I love the size and everything else about it.


----------



## Maco88

I have one of these cases and love it, however I have a question regarding the mesh and the front 5.25in slots.

Adding say a DVD drive is no problem, just pop out the meshed plate and the DVD fits in nicely.

But what about if I want to fit in a front 3.5in USB 3.0 / card read drive? [as I am think of adding a USB 3.0 drive to the front for convenience even though my mobo comes with 2 at the back]

I have see a few drives with these type of drives [or other 3.5 in drives] inserted and the mesh plate looks perfect, cut out and fits snug and flush.

So how do you guys get it like this. Do you do-it-yoourself, with some wire cutters, as faras I know the case does not come with extra custom 3.5 in plate covers for the front.

Cheers

As per this guys case, from one of the earlier post....


----------



## ginger_nuts

The case in the pic is a CM 690, so I am not 100% sure, but the CM 690 II comes with a 5.25" to 3.5" mesh adapter.

If you live in North America HERE is a link to the CM store for the CM690 5.25" to 3.5" Front Bay Cover


----------



## Maco88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> The case in the pic is a CM 690, so I am not 100% sure, but the CM 690 II comes with a 5.25" to 3.5" mesh adapter.
> 
> If you live in North America HERE is a link to the CM store for the CM690 5.25" to 3.5" Front Bay Cover


Actually mine is a CM690 II Advance case, however I can't recall seeing one these plate you mentioned. I am currently away fro a couple of weeks so I can't check the contents, but I will go through it again in the hope there is one there when I get back. If there isn't then i guess I will have to hunt around for one, as I am not in the good ol US of A.

Cheers


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maco88*
> 
> Actually mine is a CM690 II Advance case, however I can't recall seeing one these plate you mentioned. I am currently away fro a couple of weeks so I can't check the contents, but I will go through it again in the hope there is one there when I get back. If there isn't then i guess I will have to hunt around for one, as I am not in the good ol US of A.
> 
> Cheers


Every CM 690II (Basic and Advanced) come with a 5.25 to 3.5 Adapter plate. All 3 Advanced models and the 1 Basic I have built with have had them.

This doesn't change the fact that they are easily lost/miss placed or might have not even made it in the accessories package shipped with your case.

As noted above you can get them from the CM store. But I would contact their customer service about a replacement, Worth a shot


----------



## sevomemo

can i put 2x120mm in the front?
i am talking about 690 II plus


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> can i put 2x120mm in the front?
> i am talking about 690 II plus


not withought modding. to get 2 to fit you would have to cut out the exitsing mounting brackets and make a new one that holds 2x120mm fans. give me a few moments. I will post pictures of mine.


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> not withought modding. to get 2 to fit you would have to cut out the exitsing mounting brackets and make a new one that holds 2x120mm fans. give me a few moments. I will post pictures of mine.


waiting








explain please because i am new to modding


----------



## mwl5apv

Ok, of you take the plastic front bezel off the case you have the front face of the chassis itself. There you have the mounting points for your 120 or 140mm fans. This mounting area is raised a little bit.

To be able to mount 2 fans you will need to take a dermel and cut that entire raised mounting section out. Then make a custom bracket like this and rivet it on.



I myself used 26 gauge aluminum. But you will want to use a 26-22 gauge steel as it is sturdier.

Here how the finished product will look.


----------



## 100cotton

To those who have done a window mod, what would be the best way? I'm not planning to do it until I go home for spring break, so I have some time to plan. I'd like to keep the overall side as flat as possible, not just cut a hole and bolt on some plexi over it. Also, where could I get some decent led strips? I don't want to have to hassle with soldering if I can avoid it.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> To those who have done a window mod, what would be the best way? I'm not planning to do it until I go home for spring break, so I have some time to plan. I'd like to keep the overall side as flat as possible, not just cut a hole and bolt on some plexi over it. Also, where could I get some decent led strips? I don't want to have to hassle with soldering if I can avoid it.


best way to do it is grab some paper and a pencil and start brainstorming ideas of shapes and sizes. Once you have a design picked out, grab some painters tape and tape over the entire panel. Get a straight edge and a pencil and start drawing your design out on the tape. Once you have the window drawn out on the panel the way you want it, grab a thin point sharpie and outline the lines you will be cutting. And start cutting.

Cutting it is easiet done with a dremel or a jigsaw. sometims both. I myself used a dremel with the carbide cutting disks to cut everything. then the grinding attachments to clean everything up and finally the fine finish granding bits to do a final clean up of everything. Once its all cout out and your hapy with it, remove all excess painters tape and clean the panel with some warm soapy water. And paint.

Applying the plexi window...well there are a few ways of doing this. The fastest way is some thin HD double sided tape on the inside of the panel. That is what I myself did. However I have also seen people drill through the panel and plexi and use alen head screws and nuts to hold the plexi in place. mounting at that point is completely up to you and what look your after.

Most importantly, TAKE YOUR TIME AND DO NOT RUSH. It will take time to get a clean job and finish everything off nicely and make sure your wearing safetly glases and a fase/dust mask when cutting.

check out my rig photos. Theyre note the most up to date but theres one that shows the window.

I will also try to find pics of the process of when I cut the window. Their floating somewhere on tehse forums, I'm pretty sure in this thread too. Ill update with those pcis when I find them.

EDIT:
Here are links to a few pictures of my side window. They're scattered between a few links. But scroll through them and take a look.

http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15560

http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15700

http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15700

http://www.overclock.net/t/527187/official-amd-air-cooled-gallery-56k-no/720


----------



## sevomemo

can i put 2x140mm fans on the bottom?


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> can i put 2x140mm fans on the bottom?


2x140mm will only fit if you cut into/remove material from the bottom of the 5.25" drive bays. 2x120mm fit with just about 1mm of clearance(at least thats how they fit for me).


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> best way to do it is grab some paper and a pencil and start brainstorming ideas of shapes and sizes. Once you have a design picked out, grab some painters tape and tape over the entire panel. Get a straight edge and a pencil and start drawing your design out on the tape. Once you have the window drawn out on the panel the way you want it, grab a thin point sharpie and outline the lines you will be cutting. And start cutting.
> 
> Cutting it is easiet done with a dremel or a jigsaw. sometims both. I myself used a dremel with the carbide cutting disks to cut everything. then the grinding attachments to clean everything up and finally the fine finish granding bits to do a final clean up of everything. Once its all cout out and your hapy with it, remove all excess painters tape and clean the panel with some warm soapy water. And paint.
> 
> Applying the plexi window...well there are a few ways of doing this. The fastest way is some thin HD double sided tape on the inside of the panel. That is what I myself did. However I have also seen people drill through the panel and plexi and use alen head screws and nuts to hold the plexi in place. mounting at that point is completely up to you and what look your after.
> 
> Most importantly, TAKE YOUR TIME AND DO NOT RUSH. It will take time to get a clean job and finish everything off nicely and make sure your wearing safetly glases and a fase/dust mask when cutting.
> 
> check out my rig photos. Theyre note the most up to date but theres one that shows the window.
> 
> I will also try to find pics of the process of when I cut the window. Their floating somewhere on tehse forums, I'm pretty sure in this thread too. Ill update with those pcis when I find them.
> 
> EDIT:
> Here are links to a few pictures of my side window. They're scattered between a few links. But scroll through them and take a look.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15560
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15700
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15700


Awesome, thanks for all the info and tips. +REP


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for all the info and tips. +REP


No Prob! Anything else comes up feel free to ask or pm!

EDIT: I added another link with pictures of the side window as it is now.


----------



## Vidia-King

Figured there would be a few takers in here...

@1920x1080

@1920x1080

Found the wallpaper and CM logo while browsing images one day. Decided to put them together and this is what happened. Simple but effective.


Spoiler: In Red






Spoiler: Would go good w Catinel-Dinca's rig no?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice man! And that rig looks uber schweet


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> To those who have done a window mod, what would be the best way? I'm not planning to do it until I go home for spring break, so I have some time to plan. I'd like to keep the overall side as flat as possible, not just cut a hole and bolt on some plexi over it. Also, where could I get some decent led strips? I don't want to have to hassle with soldering if I can avoid it.


here is a link to the one i did, just for an idea.
www.overclock.net/t/1233429/cm690-ii-advanced-case-mod-build-log/


----------



## Duski

Thanks Vidia-King, appreciate it!


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> here is a link to the one i did, just for an idea.
> www.overclock.net/t/1233429/cm690-ii-advanced-case-mod-build-log/


Thanks! +Rep


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Very nice man! And that rig looks uber schweet


-Thanks man, its always a good to hear a fellow 690er appreciate all the hard work!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> Thanks Vidia-King, appreciate it!


-Anytime *Duski*, I make a lot of wallpapers in my spare time, if I make any other "CM" or "690" related ones...ill shoot em past you guys first!


----------



## ivanlabrie

You definitely should make one...great case deserves a killer wallpaper. Something modding related, not necesarily an specific case shot or something like that.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> To those who have done a window mod, what would be the best way? I'm not planning to do it until I go home for spring break, so I have some time to plan. I'd like to keep the overall side as flat as possible, not just cut a hole and bolt on some plexi over it. Also, where could I get some decent led strips? I don't want to have to hassle with soldering if I can avoid it.


If you want a window like this (covers the hd bay and disk drive bay, and is in line with the top of the PSU from the bottom, and leaves a lip for the plexi on the top ) :



I can give you the dimensions of the cut later when I get home.


----------



## MorgsTouch

okay here are the measurements I used to cut my window :

Top - 1 and 1/8" (the 1/8 is very important - leaves just enough for acrylic and is just above the mesh for the fan)
Bottom - 3.5 "
Back - 1.5"
Front - 6"

Then I just drew the curved corners myself!

Acrylic I used was 1/8 of an inch thick and I measured that 14 x 14".

Hope this helps!

I'm making a few changes to my pc and I will be posting some pics once it's done in here.


----------



## Jtchal

It's time to post something about my CM 690 IIs.
I've been a huge fan of the case and am really looking forward to seeing a newer version of the case out.

Here's my current case, the Black & White edition CM 690 II.


I'm not quite finished with it, but will take proper pictures of it once completed. And the plastic covers on the fan controller and X-Dock will also be coming off then








The only modding I've done to this case is cutting up the rear exhaust grille, where I have a simple black grille which produces less resistance for the fan.


Prior to buying the B&W edition of the case, I had my own White & Black custom version of it.


To which I also added a window and painted other bits and pieces white










I'm hoping to be able to get my name down in two categories hehe.


----------



## Janac

when will be new case out? I just bought this...


----------



## sevomemo

i am planning to do a window mod next week
i want the tape on the corners to look like this


i found these on frozencpu http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3035/mol-01/C-Strip_Rubber_Fan_Window_Molding.html

is that the right product to look like the picture?


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> i found these on frozencpu http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3035/mol-01/C-Strip_Rubber_Fan_Window_Molding.html
> 
> is that the right product to look like the picture?


I believe that is what you are looking for


----------



## felix

I think that you need this :

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3036/mol-02/Window_Rubber_MoldingWasher.html?tl=g44c355s338#blank

The one you linked is something like edge protector for openings.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> i am planning to do a window mod next week
> i want the tape on the corners to look like this
> 
> 
> i found these on frozencpu http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3035/mol-01/C-Strip_Rubber_Fan_Window_Molding.html
> 
> is that the right product to look like the picture?


Hardware store's and places like McMasterCar stock what your looking for in a veriety of flavors, shapes, size's and colors. Its call "U channel modling" or "C channel Molding"

Most PC "modding" supply company's charge a lot for it.

On another note; Started modding my CM-690II Advanced! I removed the plastic grill on the front and top panel fan slot's and removed the grill from the rear case fan area.

Up next is a window mod, and possible modding of the CPU access hole.. It doesn't line up proper with my mobo CPU socket.

Lastly "drum roll please"

WATER LOOP! Not exactly sure about the details but its going to probably be two 240 rad's in the top and bottom and a 120 in the back. Going to a CPU and GPU loop with low noise as the prime goal, Might be tempted to add mobo and RAM just for shiggles







I'll post pic's once something pic worthy is done.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I think from memory







to fit a 240mm rad the power supply needs to be equal to or less then 160mm deep.

My PSU is 180mm deep and a 240mm rad fits bending every cable beyond what looks safe.









As for keeping things quiet, I would suggest looking at the XSPC D5 pump res. combo, have heard they are pretty quiet. Also the XSPC EX series of rads are great for low speed (= low noise) fans.

I hope that helps, if you needed it.


----------



## Drew84

Hi all!

My CM690:

http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-img-4939 http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-img-4978 http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-img-4908


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I think from memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to fit a 240mm rad the power supply needs to be equal to or less then 160mm deep.
> 
> My PSU is 180mm deep and a 240mm rad fits bending every cable beyond what looks safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for keeping things quiet, I would suggest looking at the XSPC D5 pump res. combo, have heard they are pretty quiet. Also the XSPC EX series of rads are great for low speed (= low noise) fans.
> 
> I hope that helps, if you needed it.


yep, You are more or less correct.

There is a user in here (I think it was Wermad) that used the TX-850 PSU with an RX-240.. I think... I might be confusing his rig with someone else's..

Thanks for the suggestion on the pump res combo... I'm waiting to decide until I figure out how I am going to put my Sapphire Toxic under water. I don't like the price of the full coverage blocks at all. Add in the fact that the rig that will be housed inside this case probably won't be overclocked, I might use a universal GPU block + heat sink's... Need to find one that will fit my toxic.

Anyway if I go with the partial block I might just go with a 240 up top and a 120 on the back for now.

Yes, everything was helpful


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd skip that combo and go for an alphacool rad like the Monsta 240mm or UT45. Both will be silent and better, multiport is cool as well.
As for the pump the mcp35x has pwm control and can be silent when used on low speed. (which is more than enough)


----------



## sevomemo

after cutting the side panel




i know i suck at modding








i was planning to use double sided adhesive tape with the acrylic
the problem is at the bottom and at the top there is no space for the acrylic

any suggestions how to fix this?


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> after cutting the side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i suck at modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was planning to use double sided adhesive tape with the acrylic
> the problem is at the bottom and at the top there is no space for the acrylic
> 
> any suggestions how to fix this?


You don't need double sided tape at the top and bottom with it cut so close it will just have to be held on by the sides. a little rubber on the edges could potentially cover most of that up too.

Edit - make sure you cut the acrylic big enough !


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> You don't need double sided tape at the top and bottom with it cut so close it will just have to be held on by the sides. a little rubber on the edges could potentially cover most of that up too.
> 
> Edit - make sure you cut the acrylic big enough !


i afraid that edges of the acrylic will be visible at he top and bottom


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> You don't need double sided tape at the top and bottom with it cut so close it will just have to be held on by the sides. a little rubber on the edges could potentially cover most of that up too.
> 
> Edit - make sure you cut the acrylic big enough !


i afraid that edges of the acrylic will be visible at he top and bottom


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> i afraid that edges of the acrylic will be visible at he top and bottom


all you need is 1/8th of an inch between the lip (thing sticking out) and the cut. You should be okay from what I can see


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> You don't need double sided tape at the top and bottom with it cut so close it will just have to be held on by the sides. a little rubber on the edges could potentially cover most of that up too.
> 
> Edit - make sure you cut the acrylic big enough !
> 
> 
> 
> i afraid that edges of the acrylic will be visible at he top and bottom
Click to expand...

I looked at the photos and you'll need to precisely cut the acrylic long enough, otherwise you'll see the "air conditioned" openings.

My advice take it or leave it: Take your time!! Can't stress that enough!! Slow is good!!


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> i afraid that edges of the acrylic will be visible at he top and bottom






mine looks pretty much the same as yours and I used a dab of super glue on all 4 corners, the double sided tape made a slight space I didn't like


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I looked at the photos and you'll need to precisely cut the acrylic long enough, otherwise you'll see the "air conditioned" openings.
> 
> My advice take it or leave it: Take your time!! Can't stress that enough!! Slow is good!!


you are right but in the third photo there is no space after the lip..so the edges will be visible for sure


----------



## sevomemo

can i cover the lip with more flexible acrylic?..is it a good idea?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I looked at the photos and you'll need to precisely cut the acrylic long enough, otherwise you'll see the "air conditioned" openings.
> 
> My advice take it or leave it: Take your time!! Can't stress that enough!! Slow is good!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are right but in the third photo there is no space after the lip..so the edges will be visible for sure
Click to expand...

I saw that and that's why the "precisely cut the acrylic long enough" this is so that it's snug fitting on the top and bottom.

This is why time and thought should have been taken to not cut as much off the panel as you did.

The "damage" is done and just adding another piece of flexible is not going to make it much better that's if you can cut it to the same edge which I say it'll be just about impossible to get it that good plus you'll see the crease. Just cut it correctly the first time even if it's a tad (and I mean a tad) too big you can file off the extra. This is not a "perfect" scenario to be in, but it is what it is.


----------



## sevomemo

thanks i will try to cut it precisely and then put rubber to close the gaps


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> thanks i will try to cut it precisely and then put rubber to close the gaps


I wish you well in your trying.

Unless you can acquire another panel (even used that someone no longer needs) and try again learning what you did with this one.


----------



## sevomemo

can someone give a link to buy a rubber tape that i can stick on edges of the window (NOT THE U CHANNEL)


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's why I decided to do a full glass panel, maybe smoked glass...I don't trust my cutting skills.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> can someone give a link to buy a rubber tape that i can stick on edges of the window (NOT THE U CHANNEL)


What part of the world are you in?

If you're in the USA and need to order it online: http://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotch-Heavy-Mounting-Clear/dp/B00004Z4BU maybe someone else can suggest a cheaper place.

Also watch this video














: 




And this one:


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd skip that combo and go for an alphacool rad like the Monsta 240mm or UT45. Both will be silent and better, multiport is cool as well.
> As for the pump the mcp35x has pwm control and can be silent when used on low speed. (which is more than enough)


I'm pretty sure that the Monsta 240 won't fit very well with my PSU.. not to mention the price of both radiator's... the performance over the ones I have selected with low RPM's wont be worth the cost in this build


----------



## ivanlabrie

They perform good with low rpm, hence the suggestion.
If anything EX is denser than RS and RX, I'd go with RX or RS rads for cheap and decent with low rpm.
Get a raystorm block, good and cheap, and I guess a cheaper pump would do if need be. You can always sell it and grab a better one if you need to wc more than one gpu.


----------



## alextheguy

In your opinion, are two 140mm/120mm fans preferable to be mounted on the top panel of the case?

As the specs of the fans go:

140mm / 1000RPM / 63.5CFM
120mm / 1500RPM / 75.3CFM


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> In your opinion, are two 140mm/120mm fans preferable to be mounted on the top panel of the case?
> 
> As the specs of the fans go:
> 
> 140mm / 1000RPM / 63.5CFM
> 120mm / 1500RPM / 75.3CFM


Depends on your goal's and needs. Generally 120mm fan's are used due to fan selection. there are a million 120mm fan's to choose from. 140mm fan's are mostly used in low noise applications. they are a little larger than 120mm so they can move more air per RPM, couple that with an overall lower max RPM and they make for better quiet/low noise applications.

Personally I use 120's as cooler fan's and 140's as case fan's as much as possible, but I like low noise








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They perform good with low rpm, hence the suggestion.
> If anything EX is denser than RS and RX, I'd go with RX or RS rads for cheap and decent with low rpm.
> Get a raystorm block, good and cheap, and I guess a cheaper pump would do if need be. You can always sell it and grab a better one if you need to wc more than one gpu.


at their price I bet they perform better lol. I however have to keep the budget low on this one, Its only the back up rig. Its only going to be sporting a Sapphire TOXIC 6950(unlocked and ran at stock 6970 clock's/shade count) and a 955BE(only overclocked if needed to feed the toxic). I'm not looking to crank the voltage's or go crazy with an overclock. I'm looking quiet operation in a pretty hot ambient room.

Once this loop is done my sig rig will need a new case, gpu (maybe mobo if ASUS stiff's me...) and another loop. Its going to need to handle my i5 @ over 4.7Ghz(hits 4.7 on air now) along with mobo and RAM (for shiggles only) and what ever single GPU solution I select for running a 120Hz monitor. That loop the monsta rad's might be utilized better.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Depends on your goal's and needs. Generally 120mm fan's are used due to fan selection. there are a million 120mm fan's to choose from. 140mm fan's are mostly used in low noise applications. they are a little larger than 120mm so they can move more air per RPM, couple that with an overall lower max RPM and they make for better quiet/low noise applications.
> 
> Personally I use 120's as cooler fan's and 140's as case fan's as much as possible, but I like low noise


I see. These 3 pin case fans can never change speed right? So, hook them to a molex adaptor better?


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> I see. These 3 pin case fans can never change speed right? So, hook them to a molex adaptor better?


either hook the up to a molex with an adapter or hook them up to your motherboard fan headers and adjust speed as needed in BIOS. However once you set a speed on a 3-pin fan, that is what it will run at. You need 4-pin pwm fans if you want the speeds of the fans to adjust as temps rise/drop.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Depends on your goal's and needs. Generally 120mm fan's are used due to fan selection. there are a million 120mm fan's to choose from. 140mm fan's are mostly used in low noise applications. they are a little larger than 120mm so they can move more air per RPM, couple that with an overall lower max RPM and they make for better quiet/low noise applications.
> 
> Personally I use 120's as cooler fan's and 140's as case fan's as much as possible, but I like low noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at their price I bet they perform better lol. I however have to keep the budget low on this one, Its only the back up rig. Its only going to be sporting a Sapphire TOXIC 6950(unlocked and ran at stock 6970 clock's/shade count) and a 955BE(only overclocked if needed to feed the toxic). I'm not looking to crank the voltage's or go crazy with an overclock. I'm looking quiet operation in a pretty hot ambient room.
> 
> Once this loop is done my sig rig will need a new case, gpu (maybe mobo if ASUS stiff's me...) and another loop. Its going to need to handle my i5 @ over 4.7Ghz(hits 4.7 on air now) along with mobo and RAM (for shiggles only) and what ever single GPU solution I select for running a 120Hz monitor. That loop the monsta rad's might be utilized better.


Don't put a wb on your ram and board's vrm then...that's completely utterly useless and will take a big hit on your loop's flow rate decreasing performance remarkably. Plus, what happened with the whole budget thing?
I forgot to mention the Swiftech rads, mcr-220qp is great and cheap, or possibly go with the new h220 aio loop and add components to it as you see fit. It will be cheaper and has a much better pump than a D5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> I see. These 3 pin case fans can never change speed right? So, hook them to a molex adaptor better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> either hook the up to a molex with an adapter or hook them up to your motherboard fan headers and adjust speed as needed in BIOS. However once you set a speed on a 3-pin fan, that is what it will run at. You need 4-pin pwm fans if you want the speeds of the fans to adjust as temps rise/drop.


Depends on the mobo...some boards (most nowadays) control fan speeds automatically either based on voltage or pwm. Heck my m68mt-se2 does that and it's a piece of sheet.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Don't put a wb on your ram and board's vrm then...that's completely utterly useless and will take a big hit on your loop's flow rate decreasing performance remarkably. Plus, what happened with the whole budget thing?
> I forgot to mention the Swiftech rads, mcr-220qp is great and cheap, or possibly go with the new h220 aio loop and add components to it as you see fit. It will be cheaper and has a much better pump than a D5.
> 
> Depends on the mobo...some boards (most nowadays) control fan speeds automatically either based on voltage or pwm. Heck my m68mt-se2 does that and it's a piece of sheet.


You confused yourself. Reread the post. I'm discussing how the first loop is a budget loop. The second loop will be a more expensive high end loop.

Long story short:
i5 2500k= Full Water Loop, CPU, GPU, Mobo and RAM. Only because I can.

955BE= Budget loop, only CPU and GPU... possibly not even a full cover GPU block.

I'm doing the 955BE's loop first, because my intels mobo is off for RMA and I need a my back up rig to be usable for a few weeks while I sort out the rest of my main rig.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> You confused yourself. Reread the post. I'm discussing how the first loop is a budget loop. The second loop will be a more expensive high end loop.
> 
> Long story short:
> i5 2500k= Full Water Loop, CPU, GPU, Mobo and RAM. Only because I can.
> 
> 955BE= Budget loop, only CPU and GPU... possibly not even a full cover GPU block.
> 
> I'm doing the 955BE's loop first, because my intels mobo is off for RMA and I need a my back up rig to be usable for a few weeks while I sort out the rest of my main rig.


Ah, ok...missed something along the way. But still, my suggestion stands. MCR rads are cheap and good, and h220 is cool too.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ah, ok...missed something along the way. But still, my suggestion stands. MCR rads are cheap and good, and h220 is cool too.


Its ok







I'll look around to find a better price on the rads.. What I found was $99 each + shipping.. the 240 rad's I was looing at are like $50 + shipping, but if they are great low noise rad's they would be perfect for my main rig.


----------



## ivanlabrie

They are great, low noise and cool better actually. But, they are a bit pricier. I like the multiport and full copper construction, which would suit a high end rig perfectly.
Swiftech mcr220 and 320 rads are GREAT and cheap, with better construction and performance than the RS series. Don't you like the Swiftech H220 aio? That would work nicely for your budget rig.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Don't put a wb on your ram and board's vrm then...that's completely utterly useless and will take a big hit on your loop's flow rate decreasing performance remarkably. Plus, what happened with the whole budget thing?
> I forgot to mention the Swiftech rads, mcr-220qp is great and cheap, or possibly go with the new h220 aio loop and add components to it as you see fit. It will be cheaper and has a much better pump than a D5.
> 
> Depends on the mobo...some boards (most nowadays) control fan speeds automatically either based on voltage or pwm. Heck my m68mt-se2 does that and it's a piece of sheet.


Thanks, dude. For those case fans, I usually all of them to molex adaptors so the wires won't mess around on the board. The fans I would want to control are actually the fans for my CPU cooler. I'm using push/pull configuration with two pwm fans, but the mobo bios won't read the fan speed. I guess I need to plug in all the available pins, which include three pin (for sensor I think) and four pin headers(pwm functions). Currently just have 4 pin header connected.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They are great, low noise and cool better actually. But, they are a bit pricier. I like the multiport and full copper construction, which would suit a high end rig perfectly.
> Swiftech mcr220 and 320 rads are GREAT and cheap, with better construction and performance than the RS series. Don't you like the Swiftech H220 aio? That would work nicely for your budget rig.


ok, I found the radiator's for $49 +shipping each for a 240, that is very affordable!

I'm not feeling the H220 aio, a RASA kit seems like it would be more effective.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Actually not...the pump in the h220 kit is superior, and quiet, and has pwm control. Plus it comes with a great waterblock and a good rad, but it's up to you.
It would take some of the custom part of it, and thus the fun.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Actually not...the pump in the h220 kit is superior, and quiet, and has pwm control. Plus it comes with a great waterblock and a good rad, but it's up to you.
> It would take some of the custom part of it, and thus the fun.


Sorry, should have clarified, Not effective as in the block is a pump/block combo from the looks of it. So If I wanted/needed to swap one of them I'm stuck upgrading both, Same for the radiator, Looks like its a radiator/res combo. because of this its hard for me to justify the cost in the long run. It seems like it would cool just fine. Reading more review's about it.

Here is what I'm looking at so far for a loop:
RayStrom CPU block
MCP-220-QP radiator x2
MCP-35X pump
Bitspower Z-Multi 40 or 80 (leaning to the smaller of the two)
Raystrom Universal GPU block+ paste on ram sink's **Not positive, cannot confirm it will fit the GPU**
Swiftech Helix 120mm fan's (turned down)
Strong possibillity of a RX-120 being mounted externally

Details about configureation:
One spiffy thing about this set up will be the ability to flip the fans on the radiator from intake to exhaust with out disturbing/breaking down the loop. Allowing for fine tuning of the loop. I plan to use 1 Helix fan per 120mm space(as in not push/pull), however I could easily place 2 more fan's on the bottom radiator for P/P, same with the 120mm on the back, but I don't see this happening off the bat.

I also wanted to add that a few places noted that the MCP-220's are nice budget radiator's but can be restrictive, so I'm wanting to make sure I have powerful and adjustable pump so I can tune it to the loop size/restriction's and fan speeds. At this time I planned to recycle my Rheosmart 5.25 bay fan controller.

Also wanted to add that I am exploring using 140mm fan's (turned down of course) as case fan's.

Please pick it apart ladies and gentlemen! I have ordered nothing so anything can be changed. things to key in mind; I'm a cheap bastered(with this loop anyway), silence is golden, adjust-ability is nice! Thanks for reading!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dual 240s might be fine for your needs...you can mod the top of your 690 to accomodate a 360 too, the mcr320-qp is relatively cheap too. (I prefer the xp variants, which are more dense, but would require higher fan rpm and moar pressure)
The rest looks perfect, if you can afford fittings go with them, otherwise barbs are cheaper








And be sure to post pics here!


----------



## M3TAl

Swiftech MCR220-QP (tuned for low speed fans) for $29.95. http://www.jab-tech.com/Swiftech-MCR220-QP-Res-pr-3975.html


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Swiftech MCR220-QP (tuned for low speed fans) for $29.95. http://www.jab-tech.com/Swiftech-MCR220-QP-Res-pr-3975.html


Damn you Americans







We have nothing that cheap here in Australia


----------



## M3TAl

No idea why it's that cheap on that site, I've been staring at it for about a month but don't have the money for a loop. Every other site has it for $40-50.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Dual 240s might be fine for your needs...you can mod the top of your 690 to accomodate a 360 too, the mcr320-qp is relatively cheap too. (I prefer the xp variants, which are more dense, but would require higher fan rpm and moar pressure)
> The rest looks perfect, if you can afford fittings go with them, otherwise barbs are cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And be sure to post pics here!


yea, I have seen the 360 mod's in the 690II, its pretty sweet but not for this project. for fitting's I'm going to use barb's and zip-ties. When I build the loop for my main rig I want to use compression fitting though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Swiftech MCR220-QP (tuned for low speed fans) for $29.95. http://www.jab-tech.com/Swiftech-MCR220-QP-Res-pr-3975.html


I'll order the rad from them







cheap is good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Damn you Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have nothing that cheap here in Australia


I'm not sure it's worth putting up with all that is 'Merica just for some cheap gear....

IDon'tWantToLiveHereAnyMore.JPG
lulz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No idea why it's that cheap on that site, I've been staring at it for about a month but don't have the money for a loop. Every other site has it for $40-50.


Do what the rest of us cheap/poor member's do. Piece by piece!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> yea, I have seen the 360 mod's in the 690II, its pretty sweet but not for this project. for fitting's I'm going to use barb's and zip-ties. When I build the loop for my main rig I want to use compression fitting though.
> I'll order the rad from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheap is good!
> I'm not sure it's worth putting up with all that is 'Merica just for some cheap gear....
> 
> IDon'tWantToLiveHereAnyMore.JPG
> lulz.
> Do what the rest of us cheap/poor member's do. Piece by piece!


Yep, it took a year for me to build my desktop, most parts were bought in forum classifieds to save money.








Used is good, and so is bnib sealed never opened stuff xD


----------



## alextheguy

To all CM690 II Advanced (usb 3.0) users, the front blue led fan with all necessary pins or sockets plugged correctly, is the light ON/OFF actually, by default?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> To all CM690 II Advanced (usb 3.0) users, the front blue led fan with all necessary pins or sockets plugged correctly, is the light ON/OFF actually, by default?


Just to make sure: Your asking if the button to control the stock blue LED fan is in the ON position by default and must be toggled off. Then you are correct.


----------



## alextheguy

My front case fan doesn't even light up no matter the switch is On/Off, so I have to take out the whole panel for RMA? Could it be possibly the fan problem itself?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> My front case fan doesn't even light up no matter the switch is On/Off, so I have to take out the whole panel for RMA? Could it be possibly the fan problem itself?


You could test the fan with a 9V battery. just use two bits of wire and jumper the LED connector. I would do some asking to figure out the positive and ground, don't want to fry them by accident. Also don't hold the power on for long like that, They will most likely burn out pretty fast.

If the fan's LED's do light up then you should suspect the panel, I would make sure the molex power connection is in place, or change to a different molex plug(might be a defect there). If it still won't work then contacting CM for RMA is in order.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> You could test the fan with a 9V battery. just use two bits of wire and jumper the LED connector. I would do some asking to figure out the positive and ground, don't want to fry them by accident. Also don't hold the power on for long like that, They will most likely burn out pretty fast.
> 
> If the fan's LED's do light up then you should suspect the panel, I would make sure the molex power connection is in place, or change to a different molex plug(might be a defect there). If it still won't work then contacting CM for RMA is in order.


If the fan doesnt connect to the switch, it won't light up thou the fan running right? Yeah, try either with the 3 pin / molex connector with the same result, which is fan running but the light won't turn on. Strangely, I found that when I keep holding the switch button, there is blue light emitting, but when I release it, it goes off. It won't light up in ON/Off state of the switch thou, only when I keep holding it somewhere till a middle depth.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> If the fan doesnt connect to the switch, it won't light up thou the fan running right? Yeah, try either with the 3 pin / molex connector with the same result, which is fan running but the light won't turn on. Strangely, I found that when I keep holding the switch button, there is blue light emitting, but when I release it, it goes off. It won't light up in ON/Off state of the switch thou, only when I keep holding it somewhere till a middle depth.


The LED fan the comes with the case has to have its own power via the second plug, its not like most LED fan's that pull power for the LED's from the single pigtail.

Sounds like you have a faulty top panel.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> The LED fan the comes with the case has to have its own power via the second plug, its not like most LED fan's that pull power for the LED's from the single pigtail.
> 
> Sounds like you have a faulty top panel.


Well, I guess I have to open the case and check the cables, I'm suspecting the broken switch. The power and reset buttons along with the HDD and Power lights work flawlessly. Just the dead power switch that won't turn my front case fan light ON.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Hardware store's and places like McMasterCar stock what your looking for in a veriety of flavors, shapes, size's and colors. Its call "U channel modling" or "C channel Molding"
> 
> Most PC "modding" supply company's charge a lot for it.
> 
> On another note; Started modding my CM-690II Advanced! I removed the plastic grill on the front and top panel fan slot's and removed the grill from the rear case fan area.
> 
> Up next is a window mod, and possible modding of the CPU access hole.. It doesn't line up proper with my mobo CPU socket.
> 
> Lastly "drum roll please"
> 
> WATER LOOP! Not exactly sure about the details but its going to probably be two 240 rad's in the top and bottom and a 120 in the back. Going to a CPU and GPU loop with low noise as the prime goal, Might be tempted to add mobo and RAM just for shiggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pic's once something pic worthy is done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I think from memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to fit a 240mm rad the power supply needs to be equal to or less then 160mm deep.
> 
> My PSU is 180mm deep and a 240mm rad fits bending every cable beyond what looks safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for keeping things quiet, I would suggest looking at the XSPC D5 pump res. combo, have heard they are pretty quiet. Also the XSPC EX series of rads are great for low speed (= low noise) fans.
> 
> I hope that helps, if you needed it.


What about Hardware Labs Black Ice SR1 240mm Rad in the bottom? i love mine not to forget the GT1850s @ 7v on it as well


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> What about Hardware Labs Black Ice SR1 240mm Rad in the bottom? i love mine not to forget the GT1850s @ 7v on it as well


I'm sure the Black Ice SR1 is a great rad, but its almost twice the cost, I'm also avoiding the Scythe fan's due to price, There i nothing budget about a $15-20 fan..

The thermal load I'm about to place on this loop doesn't merit expensive parts







I'm even thinking about a different CPU block to save a bit of money. Remember, this rig isn't going to be an over the top overclocker. Its going to be at mostly stock clock's









As far as I can tell the swiftech Helix gives the scythe fan's a run for there money and are slightly cheaper.. I have to keep this loop as budget friendly as possible or it will start to cut into the funding for the main rig and I need a 120Hz monitor, new case new GPU(maybe two to power the monitor properly) and a full loop.. but that loop is going to be a bit nuts... So I have to keep this cheap or sacrifice on the main rig.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Black Ice SR1 is a great rad, but its almost twice the cost, I'm also avoiding the Scythe fan's due to price, There i nothing budget about a $15-20 fan..
> 
> The thermal load I'm about to place on this loop doesn't merit expensive parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm even thinking about a different CPU block to save a bit of money. Remember, this rig isn't going to be an over the top overclocker. Its going to be at mostly stock clock's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell the swiftech Helix gives the scythe fan's a run for there money and are slightly cheaper..
> 
> 
> *I have to keep this loop as budget friendly as possible or it will start to cut into the funding for the main rig* and I need a 120Hz monitor, new case new GPU(maybe two to power the monitor properly) and a full loop.. but that loop is going to be a bit nuts... So I have to keep this cheap or sacrifice on the main rig.


If it is just the AM3 chip and card, then I would strongly suggest second hand XSPC Rasa blocks, or EK uni block for the GPU.

Yes the Raystorm outperforms the Rasa, but the Rasa is also good enough for the AM3 chips.

Also a second hand XSPC X2O 750 pump/res. combo is enough just for a CPU and GPU. (with two rads)


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> If it is just the AM3 chip and card, then I would strongly suggest second hand XSPC Rasa blocks, or EK uni block for the GPU.
> 
> Yes the Raystorm outperforms the Rasa, but the Rasa is also good enough for the AM3 chips.
> 
> Also a second hand XSPC X2O 750 pump/res. combo is enough just for a CPU and GPU. (with two rads)


I am totally lost on the GPU block. When the TOXIC is unlocked and clocked to stock 6970 spec's it runs a bit warmer than a "real" 6970 but nothing special, so yea. Not a whole lot of thermal dissipation is needed.

I try to avoid EK (even used) off of moral principle.. Don't like their history of customer service.. and even there used stuff is expensive 

at first I was going to get just a simple RASA RX or RS 240 and add a uni block and GPU block+ heat sink's but I'm reading a lot about bay res pump combo's causing noise issue's. It would defiantly be the cheapest way to go.

Good to know the pump will handle my needs though!


----------



## Maco88

Hi All,

I have really made use of the Hot swap drive bay at the top of the case, love this option we have.

My question is, is it ok to leave the drive in the 'hot swap drive bay' for extended periods at a time, [up to 3 months without removing it] ???

Just worried if leaving it for long periods at a time might begin to degrade or damage the drive, as I have read leaving 'External Drives' connected to a USB port on your computer is no good for the drive.

Cheers


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maco88*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have really made use of the Hot swap drive bay at the top of the case, love this option we have.
> 
> My question is, is it ok to leave the drive in the 'hot swap drive bay' for extended periods at a time, [up to 3 months without removing it] ???
> 
> Just worried if leaving it for long periods at a time might begin to degrade or damage the drive, as I have read leaving 'External Drives' connected to a USB port on your computer is no good for the drive.
> 
> Cheers


Won't hurt a thing.


----------



## Nightshift

I haven't seen anyone do a front reservoir mount on this case yet, tell me what you think...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Looks pretty good! great Idea.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I never got to use the hot swap spot..nor do I get how to lol


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I never got to use the hot swap spot..nor do I get how to lol


Its simple to use, as long as the sata cable is pluged into a sata port on the mobo and it has a molex plued in for power. Once that's done you just slide the hard drive into the bay and use it... simple as that.

I love it. It allow's me to have a 2tb flash drive!


----------



## M3TAl

I used mine to test out a failing Samsung HD501lj HDD from the family HP computer. Very handy indeed! Just keep in mind your SATA needs to be set to AHCI so you can hot swap.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Its simple to use, as long as the sata cable is pluged into a sata port on the mobo and it has a molex plued in for power. Once that's done you just slide the hard drive into the bay and use it... simple as that.
> 
> I love it. It allow's me to have a 2tb flash drive!


I fail to see where to plug the drive (?)
You refer to that spot that has a cover (which my cases is missing, got it used) at the top right?
No hole for a sata cable there...I must be missing something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I used mine to test out a failing Samsung HD501lj HDD from the family HP computer. Very handy indeed! Just keep in mind your SATA needs to be set to AHCI so you can hot swap.


It's set to AHCI already...


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I fail to see where to plug the drive (?)
> You refer to that spot that has a cover (which my cases is missing, got it used) at the top right?
> No hole for a sata cable there...I must be missing something.
> It's set to AHCI already...


First off the Hot Swap Bay is only on the Advanced, so if you have a "basic" it won't have it.

The hot swap bay is dead top on the the case, it is normally under a removable plastic case. It looks like a wedge cut into the top of the case. If you look there is a little connector at the bottom is the Sata Data and Power connection.

All you do is slide the hard drive into the plug. Most hard drive's this mean's the label/sticker will be facing straight up(like at the ceiling).


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have that hole in there, with the cover thing...which is now gone.
I believe mine is the advanced version, not 100% sure though.
No connector from what I recall, gonna check it out again after I get home in a while.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have that hole in there, with the cover thing...which is now gone.
> I believe mine is the advanced version, not 100% sure though.
> No connector from what I recall, gonna check it out again after I get home in a while.


Click for pics

Top row, first pic on the left hand side is a clear shot of the bay and the connector. If you look at the connector you'll be able to see how the HDD's plug in. ANY sata drive will work, Laptop drive's, Full size drive's and SSD's. As long as it is a SATA 1,2 or 3 hard drive.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's really odd...no connector. The cavity is there though, and it even has the hinges where the cover would be attached to originally. I even have a red sata cable that comes with the psu power and led cables, zip tied to it. WTH?


----------



## Maco88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Its simple to use, as long as the sata cable is pluged into a sata port on the mobo and it has a molex plued in for power. Once that's done you just slide the hard drive into the bay and use it... simple as that.
> 
> I love it. It allow's me to have a 2tb flash drive!


Ditto that!!

As for that pesky molex, this is what I used to power it...

Molex2Sata_Power.jpg 37k .jpg file


----------



## M3TAl

You said you got the case 2nd hand? I guess the 1st hand took it out/broke it haha. That's not cool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

The guy probably broke the lid thingie off...but there's no trace of a connector, or in this case a pair of sata and sata power connectors there. :s


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The guy probably broke the lid thingie off...but there's no trace of a connector, or in this case a pair of sata and sata power connectors there. :s


The lid is not attached, as in you have to remove the lid to use the hotswap bay. This is why they end up missing.

That sucks that you don't have the plug. Previous Owner must have mangled it.. Send a pic lol.


----------



## M3TAl

But shouldn't you still see some evidence that the plug existed?


----------



## Maco88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The guy probably broke the lid thingie off...but there's no trace of a connector, or in this case a pair of sata and sata power connectors there. :s


I find it hard to believe how it could have been damaged. Sure you could easily loose the lid/cover as it simply slides off with little force, but the actual connector inside the bay where the drive sits... hmmmmm, strange, as its just a sata connector for the drive to slot into.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> But shouldn't you still see some evidence that the plug existed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maco88*
> 
> I find it hard to believe how it could have been damaged. Sure you could easily loose the lid/cover as it simply slides off with little force, but the actual connector inside the bay where the drive sits... hmmmmm, strange, as its just a sata connector for the drive to slot into.


I know...Do the regular versions have the cavity despite having no plug? doesn't make much sense to me. I use it to store random stuff like guitar picks, screws...lol


----------



## M3TAl

Haha ya, i keep some little flash drives and screws in mine. Guitar picks are on my key chain. You need to invest into one of these


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> But shouldn't you still see some evidence that the plug existed?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maco88*
> 
> I find it hard to believe how it could have been damaged. Sure you could easily loose the lid/cover as it simply slides off with little force, but the actual connector inside the bay where the drive sits... hmmmmm, strange, as its just a sata connector for the drive to slot into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...Do the regular versions have the cavity despite having no plug? doesn't make much sense to me. I use it to store random stuff like guitar picks, screws...lol
Click to expand...

I won't cry for you Argentina.









The basic model doesn't have any plugs in that cavity, while the Advanced model does.

Also I think there's a Plus model as well that includes more than the basic model but still no plugs in that cavity.


----------



## ivanlabrie

hahaha, I got one glued to my desk, next to my keyboard xD
Haven't played in a long time now, I have very little time and I mostly sing nowadays (kinda like a Chris Cornell meets Jeff Scott Soto and they have a child named Jorn Lande style of voice) lmao
Used to play in a Gilbertian fashion when in my prime...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> hahaha, I got one glued to my desk, next to my keyboard xD
> Haven't played in a long time now, I have very little time and I mostly sing nowadays (kinda like a Chris Cornell meets Jeff Scott Soto and they have a child named Jorn Lande style of voice) lmao
> Used to play in a Gilbertian fashion when in my prime...


Maybe you can sing and sound like "Chris Cornell - You know my name" to your case top panel to tell it to know it's name to an 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 top panel.









I actually upgraded my former USB 2.0 top panel to the USB 3.0 top panel on my 690 II Advanced case last year and even recently widened the CPU cooler backplate opening on the mobo tray - that was "fun".


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Maybe you can sing and sound like "Chris Cornell - You know my name" to your case top panel to tell it to know it's name to an 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 top panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually upgraded my former USB 2.0 top panel to the USB 3.0 top panel on my 690 II Advanced case last year and even recently widened the CPU cooler backplate opening on the mobo tray - that was "fun".


lol xD
I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow morning...
I think I will order the usb 3 panel eventually.


----------



## M3TAl

Funny, this X-Dock is about to come in VERY HANDY once again. My mom just flipped out that her laptop HDD is failing (she's computer illiterate but it actually is messed up) so we just bought a little WD Blue drive. Time to slip it in the X-Dock and format it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Funny, this X-Dock is about to come in VERY HANDY once again. My mom just flipped out that her laptop HDD is failing (she's computer illiterate but it actually is messed up) so we just bought a little WD Blue drive. Time to slip it in the X-Dock and format it.


Just a reminder







: Actually you can also use the X-Dock with the drive in it to then retrieve any important docs and such using the OS on your computer before formatting.


----------



## M3TAl

I'm making a system image of the old HDD right now as I type. Never thought I would be using this X-Dock this much.

Or maybe I'm not? You can't create a system image from a separate drive? Guess you must boot from the drive you create the image of...


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm making a system image of the old HDD right now as I type. Never thought I would be using this X-Dock this much.
> 
> Or maybe I'm not? You can't create a system image from a separate drive? Guess you must boot from the drive you create the image of...


Windows System Image is only able to back up the boot drive that I know of. You are going to need some kind of software (acornis maybe) that allows you to select the drive you wish to image.


----------



## silencespr

Added a little shelf of the case for my externals, from Homedepo and painted it using black plastidip.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya, I ended up using WD's version of acronis to clone the drive. But now the wifi on the laptop absolutely refuses to get full connectivity. It just says limited access. The router even somewhat recognizes it, it has an DHCP IP and MAC but device is unknown.

Tried two separate routers, rebooted one of the routers, reset to factory defaults, and uninstalled the wireless adapter completely then updated to latest drivers. Still limited access. I pretty much give up.

EDIT: Well took me several hours to figure out what the actual problem was and a few more hours trying to fix it. Permissions concerning the Network Service account were all screwed up. The DHCP Client service (and a few others) refused to start due to Code 5 Access Denied.

Spent hours googling but none of the solutions worked for me until I finally found one random post on a forum. Run elevated command prompt and type net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice and then localgroup Administrators /add localservice. Restart.

Problem Solved!!! Don't know why it got all messed up but at least it's finally fixed.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ya, I ended up using WD's version of acronis to clone the drive. But now the wifi on the laptop absolutely refuses to get full connectivity. It just says limited access. The router even somewhat recognizes it, it has an DHCP IP and MAC but device is unknown.
> 
> Tried two separate routers, rebooted one of the routers, reset to factory defaults, and uninstalled the wireless adapter completely then updated to latest drivers. Still limited access. I pretty much give up.
> 
> EDIT: Well took me several hours to figure out what the actual problem was and a few more hours trying to fix it. Permissions concerning the Network Service account were all screwed up. The DHCP Client service (and a few others) refused to start due to Code 5 Access Denied.
> 
> Spent hours googling but none of the solutions worked for me until I finally found one random post on a forum. Run elevated command prompt and type net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice and then localgroup Administrators /add localservice. Restart.
> 
> Problem Solved!!! Don't know why it got all messed up but at least it's finally fixed.


That is most odd. Making a system image for a new HDD installation shouldn't have triggered a network error though, I wounder what actually caused that problem. Good thing you got it sorted!


----------



## M3TAl

Well it was the permissions... The DHCP Client service wouldn't start, this has to be running for wifi to work and maybe ethernet too (handles DHCP stuff with the router or something along those lines). I had a sort of similar problem with permissions with the family desktop pc when I formatted a new Win 7 install on the replacement hdd (used the X-Dock on the case). I'm guessing it has something to do with initializing/formatting to NTFS on my computer but using it in a completely different computer later.


----------



## Janac

my X-DOCK isnt working


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> my X-DOCK isnt working


Double check that the SATA power is plugged in correctly, then double check the SATA data cable as well. Both ends will need to be checked. Do not assume anything, actually checking is the only way. If both are plugged in correctly and securely, then make sure the HDD is working by, by-passing the X-dock.

If the HDD works, then maybe you have a dead circuit board


----------



## TheDevo

I'm looking to replace my front panel's 3.5mm jack after having a little accident, where I tripped over my headphones one day getting up from my chair in a hurry.

Anyone know a model number, or some place I can buy one of these things?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDevo*
> 
> I'm looking to replace my front panel's 3.5mm jack after having a little accident, where I tripped over my headphones one day getting up from my chair in a hurry.
> 
> Anyone know a model number, or some place I can buy one of these things?


IMHO: You would be better served if you replaced the entire top panel with the upgraded USB 3.0 which has 2 USB 2.0, 2 USB 3.0, a mic and headphone jack - it doesn't have the eSATA however.







By the way, I did this upgrade as well.

In what part of the world are you located so to better assist?

Here's the Cooler Master Store USA link of that panel: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-usb-3-0-i-o-top-panel-oem-package/

Here's the Cooler Master Store Europe link of that panel: http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cm-690/cm-690-ii/cm-690-ii-advanced-usb-3-0-top-panel/


----------



## TheDevo

The green one on the left of the pink. The only thing i could find remotely similar is in this random ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/50PCS-5-PIN-1-8-3-5mm-Stereo-Jack-Socket-PCB-Panel-Mount-3-5MM-Headphones-/320771552520?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4aaf797508

I didn't know that they sold an upgraded top panel...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDevo*
> 
> The green one on the left of the pink. The only thing i could find remotely similar is in this random ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/50PCS-5-PIN-1-8-3-5mm-Stereo-Jack-Socket-PCB-Panel-Mount-3-5MM-Headphones-/320771552520?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4aaf797508
> 
> I didn't know that they sold an upgraded top panel...


Why go through trying to repair it - no way!

I say just get the new panel and you'll then have the USB 3.0 as well.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya just get the USB 3.0 top panel. It's not really an "upgraded" panel, it's more of a replacement part for the newer 690 II cases.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ya just get the USB 3.0 top panel. It's not really an "upgraded" panel, it's more of a replacement part for the newer 690 II cases.


Correct, not so much a upgraded panel just an upgrade from just having USB 2.0 ports so I call it an "upgraded panel".


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Why go through trying to repair it - no way!
> 
> I say just get the new panel and you'll then have the USB 3.0 as well.


Yes bus isn't it always more rewarding in the end to do the repair yourself? I replaced the eSATA 3 Gbit/s port that came on the stock "original" top panel with an eSATAp 6 Gbit/s +usb2.0 & power port.







...why not, I use the hell outta eSATA on the regular and rely on the upgraded transfer speeds! I had to add another ground from the top I/O (to the chassis) because of the extra power tho.

Since I had grown quite fond of my top panel over the years and didn't want to replace it (especially after the work I'd already put in), a couple of usb3.0 ports on the lower part of our case's front mesh seemed like a good spot for this added connectivity.



Any case modder knows that even when replacing/modding something that's as insignificant as a port, nothing is better than the feeling you get from knowing you "did it yourself". Reach for the stars *TheDevo*, if you want to repair that broken audio jack...do it!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Why go through trying to repair it - no way!
> 
> I say just get the new panel and you'll then have the USB 3.0 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bus isn't it always more rewarding in the end to do the repair yourself? I replaced the eSATA 3 Gbit/s port that came on the stock "original" top panel with an eSATAp 6 Gbit/s +usb2.0 & power port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...why not, I use the hell outta eSATA on the regular and rely on the upgraded transfer speeds! I had to add another ground from the top I/O (to the chassis) because of the extra power tho.
> 
> Since I had grown quite fond of my top panel over the years and didn't want to replace it (especially after the work I'd already put in), a couple of usb3.0 ports on the lower part of our case's front mesh seemed like a good spot for this added connectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> Any case modder knows that even when replacing/modding something that's as insignificant as a port, nothing is better than the feeling you get from knowing you "did it yourself". Reach for the stars *TheDevo*, if you want to repair that broken audio jack...do it!
Click to expand...

You you you you you show-off! lol!














Good work.

But not everyone is capable or wants to like you did.

TheDevo was given an option and now it's his choice of course how he wants to rectify his scenario.


----------



## donkidonki

Right! After finally reading the all of the 1847 pages of posts on this thread, it is time for me to sign up for the ride.

I've had a stock CM690ii Advanced for a couple of years now and recently got the itch to have a fiddle with it; which led me to find this site. I have had a few ideas, bought a Dremel (loving the little fella) and have made a start.

Already I have halted my original mod as a more crazy idea popped into my mind and the missus is kind'of OK with me going to town on it. (this has to fit around work, home & two children so may take a long time...)

Anyway here is some of the current stuff;






























Basically, I treated the old girl to a H100i CPU cooler along with some quiet edition corsair sp fans and the colored rings on the fans have sparked my imagination.

The original mod was simply to clean up the front panel to show off the 140mm fan ring and clean up the top and front grills.

This is the latest idea;




More details to follow...


----------



## mikupoiss

Nice mod idea BUT, please, DO cover that awful CM thing (whatever that is that I fail to identify). Use the mesh or whatever, it looks horrible


----------



## BadDad62

Nice looking renderings donkidonki









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Nice mod idea BUT, please, DO cover that awful CM thing (whatever that is that I fail to identify). Use the mesh or whatever, it looks horrible


You mean the 4 into 3 bay.


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Nice mod idea BUT, please, DO cover that awful CM thing (whatever that is that I fail to identify). Use the mesh or whatever, it looks horrible


I am still on the fence with this one. I like moving the logo badge away from its usual position and personally like the bay adapter.

It would be easy enough to lose the faceplate and have the bay behind the mesh so I may consider it.

I now have two cm690 ii cases and will mod them both to achieve one larger tower. The metal work and plastic facia should be fairly straightforward to mod but the mesh and chrome trims are another matter.
I will try to reuse the existing mesh if possible, if not then I may look to do they entire front in one piece of new mesh.

Joining the cut chrome strips will be a bugger, but then the challenge is what makes it appealing.

The two 360mm rads arrived today with the gtx 580 water blocks. The res is enroute but I won't choose fittings until I can get a better feel for what is needed.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Nice mod idea BUT, please, DO cover that awful CM thing (whatever that is that I fail to identify). Use the mesh or whatever, it looks horrible


hide what?


----------



## alextheguy

Can XSPC Raystorm RX240 fits on the top of the CM690II case?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Can XSPC Raystorm RX240 fits on the top of the CM690II case?


Too thick for most motherboards. Depends on the exact location of the heat sink's, RAM, and the I/O on the back. I'll bet there are mobo's that it would fit with but it would be very tight.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> hide what?


Check Baddad's post a bit up


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Nice looking renderings donkidonki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the 4 into 3 bay.


One of the best looking CM690 ever used one of these...can't remember the guy's username, but he's a member of this thread - it's an original CM690, silver paint, window mod, that thing, some other minor stuff with some turquoise highlights, real simple. Anyone remember it by chance?

EDIT - nevermind, figured it out - http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/16600#post_16324628


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Can XSPC Raystorm RX240 fits on the top of the CM690II case?


Difficult to be 100% certain without offering one up with your motherboard.

In my case, the corsair h100i which is a 30mm rad fits fine in the underside of the roof and the 25mm thick fans clear the ram by about 3mm! That said, I had to shave a bit of plastic off the corner of one of the fans as it just fouled on the CPU 8pin power socket. My pull fans sit snuggly on top of the roof although the original mounting screws (the original screws were too long and had to have about 8mm of washers) just about touch the mesh.

There is some play to move the rad mounting position in all directions which might help, though the roof facia will limit that if you plan on mounting fans in the roof.

If you mean will it fit on the top of the case under the facia, not without more serious chop work. There is about 27mm from the case top to the cross supports of the mesh. These can be cut away easily which clears the 240mm fan space to a height of about 32mm. Unfortunately the end tanks would likely fall out side of the open mesh area and may require more serious butchery.


----------



## M3TAl

Got a question for all you guys' brilliant moder minds.

Do you think there is a way to maybe suspend/hang a hdd? Hard to explain exactly what I'm thinking about. Basically I have 3 hdd's and want to remove the hdd cage and find some way to just hang the 3rd hdd right below the two in the remaining cages.


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Got a question for all you guys' brilliant moder minds.
> 
> Do you think there is a way to maybe suspend/hang a hdd? Hard to explain exactly what I'm thinking about. Basically I have 3 hdd's and want to remove the hdd cage and find some way to just hang the 3rd hdd right below the two in the remaining cages.


You could cut down the bay you removed to just one slot and screw it back in with just the top fixings? That way you can still use the drive carriers and it should look tidy.
To stop the thing flopping about, either make a new bottom plate for it or simply screw your hdd into it which would act as a brace.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Maybe you could try drive suspension using rubber or some type of cord...Quiet pc enthusiasts used to do that all the time.

http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=19147

And I like this suspension method found here (page 2)


----------



## M3TAl

Just the kind of thing I was hoping for


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Got a question for all you guys' brilliant moder minds.
> 
> Do you think there is a way to maybe suspend/hang a hdd? Hard to explain exactly what I'm thinking about. Basically I have 3 hdd's and want to remove the hdd cage and find some way to just hang the 3rd hdd right below the two in the remaining cages.


what do you have in your optical bays? You could use 1 or 2 of these?


----------



## GTX660TIGamer

Hey guys,

Do you know if it´s hard to make the mesh at the front one big piece of mesh (so no 5.25 inch bays)?
I want to mod my cm 690II advanced to be sleek and I want to use a carbon fiber to make it look cool.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX660TIGamer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you know if it´s hard to make the mesh at the front one big piece of mesh (so no 5.25 inch bays)?
> I want to mod my cm 690II advanced to be sleek and I want to use a carbon fiber to make it look cool.


It shouldn't be to difficult, the mesh can be fully removed, and from that you should be able to make a template.


----------



## GTX660TIGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> It shouldn't be to difficult, the mesh can be fully removed, and from that you should be able to make a template.


Yes, I know. The one problem to me is that the mesh is folded in two ways at the same time (round at the top and bottom and to the sides).
I don't know if I am able to do that and I am quiet new to this.


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX660TIGamer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you know if it´s hard to make the mesh at the front one big piece of mesh (so no 5.25 inch bays)?
> I want to mod my cm 690II advanced to be sleek and I want to use a carbon fiber to make it look cool.


I guess I will be finding out the hard way soon as I am planning to do just that, to make matters worse mine is going to be across two cases chopped together; should be fun. I'm fairly handy with tools in general but I'm new to metal work stuff.

Does anyone happen to know where I can find a matching mesh in sheet form?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX660TIGamer*
> 
> Yes, I know. The one problem to me is that the mesh is folded in two ways at the same time (round at the top and bottom and to the sides).
> I don't know if I am able to do that and I am quiet new to this.


To make that radius bend up top and the bottom, you have to cut out small nicks on the side folds.

Hard to explain, exactly. But looking at the case front on, the mesh is folded on the sides, a little, which sits in with the original chrome strips, it is on the side folds that need to be cut up the top and bottom to allow the face of the mesh to fold.

I hope I have explained this right. I know what what I am trying to say, but not 100% sure on the correct wording.


----------



## GTX660TIGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> To make that radius bend up top and the bottom, you have to cut out small nicks on the side folds.
> 
> Hard to explain, exactly. But looking at the case front on, the mesh is folded on the sides, a little, which sits in with the original chrome strips, it is on the side folds that need to be cut up the top and bottom to allow the face of the mesh to fold.
> 
> I hope I have explained this right. I know what what I am trying to say, but not 100% sure on the correct wording.


Thanks for the tip! I know exactly what you mean.
I am waiting for the CM store to give me a reply to find out if they can ship white feet.
Then I only need a matching mesh sheet and I can start!


----------



## DaveLT

I got a CM 690 from a guy who "cast it aside"
Removed the mesh, i hate mesh







But anyway it was to clean it but now it's led to some time-consuming modifications


Sanded all the plastic bits but it hasn't gone into stage 2, kind of like the "brushed" effect









I realized one issue with the first CM 690 was the strange power button placement that initially put me off but because i'm a creative man it doesn't stop me from pretty much doing this

As well as cutting out the fan grille on the top and cleaning the whole damn case free of dust, yes i have OCD









I cut out (The amount of torque my drill produced swung the whole case around while i was drilling the final 20mm hole, nearly hit me! Imagine 6-8kgs hitting you in the plums







) two holes to put external rads and i cut out the fan grille because i hate honeycomb grills and mesh
(External rads ... why? Well CM 690 owners know they can't fit anything thicker than 30mm inside but i can put a 360 on top with some 25mm fans push fans internally)

Sanded off the icons. Didn't need them and they muddle up the sleek look i'm going for







I'm definitely going to paint the ruined switches and i sealed them with red silicone so they won't move at all







Might even get extra switches and solder them to the main switches up top.
I put in heed 2 blue 3mm LEDs for the fallen ones (the ones that are now on top) and definitely going to wire them to a molex adapter
So as of now (stage 2) it looks like that
 the 5.25" to 3.5" bay adapter is from a xigmatek asgard 382
Wondering what color i should paint it with. I got a big can of orange enamel paint and a small can of black enamel paint
As well as 3 spray cans, Orange Red, Metallic Silver and Metallic Black (Of which i used to paint the ruined coating after sanding it flat that was done in by the nibbler and the weak tin snip)

Update : Silver Edition Mesh! Is it good?


----------



## mitsoskolovos

Hello guys! This is my CM690 II Advanced!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsoskolovos*
> 
> 
> Hello guys! This is my CM690 II Advanced!


A big welcome to the OCN Family









And we were your first post as well









Nice clean rig


----------



## ivanlabrie

Welcome mitsoskolovos!









Nice rig, really clean.


----------



## TheDevo

I ended up going with the 3.0 Panel, the odd thing I've found with it is how the fan connecter (red/black wires) have been switched from a female to a male 2 pin connecter. How would I go about getting my led button to start working with my front fan again?


----------



## mwl5apv

I'm guessing either try to find an adapter and use that or snip off the new one and solder the female plug to the existing wires.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDevo*
> 
> I ended up going with the 3.0 Panel, the odd thing I've found with it is how the fan connecter (red/black wires) have been switched from a female to a male 2 pin connecter. How would I go about getting my led button to start working with my front fan again?


That doesn't make sense to me as my USB 3.0 panel replacement 2 pin connector (brownish plug) from the led switch is female and plugged right into the stock 140mm cooler master front fan 2 pin led male connector which is a white plug.

Please check again, if it's the same finding if you can please send us a photo of the connectors coming off that panel if you will.

EDIT: Is the front fan the stock Cooler Master led fan that came with the case?


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me as my USB 3.0 panel replacement 2 pin connector (brownish plug) from the led switch is female and plugged right into the stock 140mm cooler master front fan 2 pin led male connector which is a white plug.
> 
> Please check again, if it's the same finding if you can please send us a photo of the connectors coming off that panel if you will.


I had the same one as him. Its the black and red wires going to a small blackish/brownish male 2-pin connector. Same plug as the LED plugs found on the Bitfenix spectre Fans.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me as my USB 3.0 panel replacement 2 pin connector (brownish plug) from the led switch is female and plugged right into the stock 140mm cooler master front fan 2 pin led male connector which is a white plug.
> 
> Please check again, if it's the same finding if you can please send us a photo of the connectors coming off that panel if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same one as him. Its the black and red wires going to a small blackish/brownish male 2-pin connector. Same plug as the LED plugs found on the Bitfenix spectre Fans.
Click to expand...

The top panel led switch connector should fit into the stock front Cooler Master 120/140 led connector on a 690 II case. If that front fan is changed to some other manufacturer = no guarantee of it being the same fan led connector plug (if equipped) from the fan itself.


----------



## RemagCP

Never mind


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Never mind


OK!!!!


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> The top panel led switch connector should fit into the stock front Cooler Master 120/140 led connector on a 690 II case. If that front fan is changed to some other manufacturer = no guarantee of it being the same fan led connector plug (if equipped) from the fan itself.


I know that is is designed to work with Cooler Masters Fans. I was just stating that I had it hooked up to me Bitfenix spectre fans and it works as it should.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> The top panel led switch connector should fit into the stock front Cooler Master 120/140 led connector on a 690 II case. If that front fan is changed to some other manufacturer = no guarantee of it being the same fan led connector plug (if equipped) from the fan itself.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that is is designed to work with Cooler Masters Fans. I was just stating that I had it hooked up to me Bitfenix spectre fans and it works as it should.
Click to expand...

Between you two







you're trying to confuse me lol!

I hope that TheDevo gets his working.


----------



## TheDevo

Well with a little snip here and a little twist there, my led button is working as intended.







Luckily I hadn't tossed my old panel.

The problem:


The solution:


----------



## icsd08063

There are a lot of cool builds in here, but as far as i can see, most of them are with 690 II edition.
Well, my buid is based on 690 edition case and i was wondering wether the H100i would fit, somewhere in my case


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icsd08063*
> 
> There are a lot of cool builds in here, but as far as i can see, most of them are with 690 II edition.
> Well, my buid is based on 690 edition case and i was wondering wether the *Swiftech H220* would fit, somewhere in my case


There I fixed it.


----------



## icsd08063

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There I fixed it.


Yeap, it is a solution (a very expensive one, and considering that i can not find H220 in no store in Greece, makes it way above my budget)

I wanted sth in dual radiator cause, with a little research i did, i found that the differences between a very good air cooler like my V8 and a single 120mm radiator are not that big.
That's why i'm thiniking for a dual radiator but then, space seems to be the problem. In the upper section of my case, i do not have the 52mm required for h100i and the fans for example. Even if my case had those 5cm, the 8pin location in my motherboard, would not let the radiator to fit in place.
So i was thinking somewhere in bottom but then, there is the hdd cage...


----------



## M3TAl

Well if you have know how and don't mind voiding the corsair warranty you could cut the tubing (or is the h100i tubing removable?), add your own, might need a reservoir too, but then your in the price range of an H220 or more. Hang the radiator out the back of the case or use rad mounting brackets outside the case.


----------



## DaveLT

H100i tubing is not removable, radiator is made of aluminium (Corrosion) and the pump is rather weak.


----------



## icsd08063

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> H100i tubing is not removable, radiator is made of aluminium (Corrosion) and the pump is rather weak.


So, not suggested for 3930K?
Considering my temps now, with V8 cooler, @ 3.8GHz idle temperature is 30-35 degrees celsius. Temperature under intel burn test (full load) is 68-73 degrees celsius.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Your oc is kinda low...get a big air cooler like the Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme. It can be quiet or noisy and beastly if needed. It will beat an h100i at full blast.
Hassle free and really quiet with the same performance of an H100.


----------



## icsd08063

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Your oc is kinda low...get a big air cooler like the Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme. It can be quiet or noisy and beastly if needed. It will beat an h100i at full blast.
> Hassle free and really quiet with the same performance of an H100.


Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme -> 165mm height
Coolermaster V8 -> 161 mm height

Considering that my side window almost touches V8, it's a little bit difficult to fit Thermalright in there.
Unfortunately, my case has limitations...

My options are pretty limited. I do not want to o/c like crazy but i believe a sweet 4GHz is enough for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Then the V8 with decent fans might be enough albeit noisy.
You could save some money and go with an H80i or the H90/Kraken X60 which will be better noise wise.
Remember your chip acts like a regular SB chip, and the max temp is 85c for prime95, and 75c for extra safety.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icsd08063*
> 
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme -> 165mm height
> Coolermaster V8 -> 161 mm height
> 
> Considering that my side window almost touches V8, it's a little bit difficult to fit Thermalright in there.
> Unfortunately, my case has limitations...
> 
> My options are pretty limited. I do not want to o/c like crazy but i believe a sweet 4GHz is enough for me.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007G6XX4G/?tag=pcpapi-20


----------



## ivanlabrie

Semi decent but an H80i would beat that...I'd go for the 140mm size coolers though if they fit or a True Spirit...

http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/true_spirit_120m.html?panel=2
http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/venomousx_rt_rev_sb-e.html?panel=1


----------



## nickt1862

My updated photos since becoming a member of this club in 2011 - 690 II Advanced USB 2.0 updated to USB 3.0:


----------



## ginger_nuts

^^^ Neat









But if you are only using two HDD's, put them in the top two trays, remove the bottom four.

Just my


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> ^^^ Neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are only using two HDD's, put them in the top two trays, remove the bottom four.
> 
> Just my


Trust me, I already tried that configuration.







Heck I was one of the first ones that placed Corsair grommets inside the case and received so many inquiries once I first posted my case photos in 2011 lol!

I like having that top fan on the drive cage closer to the GPU and wouldn't like the idea of just hanging it from the top screw holes without the bottom part of that hdd cage.

I get better temps the way it's set up, plus I have two frontal intake fans verses the just one if I took out the bottom part of the drive cage.


----------



## silencespr

making my office pc using the CM690II here are the goodies that are going in


----------



## Dylanren99

Hi other 690 owners,
I was wondering if any one could point me in the direction of lighting the frount mesh, not just with light up fans, like with LEDs or cold cathodes. Does anyone know of someone attempting or doing this before?
Thanks
Dylanren99


----------



## nicholite

my rig ^^ updated with fans


----------



## nicholite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicholite*
> 
> 
> 
> my rig ^^ updated with fans


im new. thx. ^^

recently exchanged the front fan because the old coolermaster's one of the led went off. so i bought a silverstone to replace it.
wanting to change the inner specs though.


----------



## nicholite

how u update to 3.0?
with a header?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

My old CM 690 II Adv and P55 rig is presently my ESXi server.


----------



## nicholite

lol...seing ppl using caps in pc is something new for me.. XD


----------



## nicholite

then what are you using now?


----------



## nicholite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> My old CM 690 II Adv and P55 rig is presently my ESXi server.


then what are you using currently?


----------



## nicholite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> My updated photos since becoming a member of this club in 2011 - 690 II Advanced USB 2.0 updated to USB 3.0:


how do u update it to 3.0?
a header with panel?


----------



## nicholite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDevo*
> 
> Well with a little snip here and a little twist there, my led button is working as intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I hadn't tossed my old panel.
> 
> The problem:
> 
> 
> The solution:


lol.. this is the 1st time i see ppl using caps on pc. ^^ something new for me.


----------



## nicholite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Hey guys, haven't been popping by very often lately, but that's because I actually left my rig alone for about 6 months. Very unusual for me, but anyway. I'm moving soon, and decided my behemoth of a 690 should probably be taken down. Reasons -
> 
> 1 - Dust penetrating every orifice, clean or die type stuff
> 
> 2 - ran 6 months no clamps
> 
> 3 - ran 6 months straight tap water no additives
> 
> 4 - the thing weighs a ton
> 
> So I moved all my gear sans water cooling into a Centurion for now until after the move. Oh, and by the way, running clamp-less went trouble free, even with 1/2 ID tubing on 1/2" barbs. And surprisingly, the tap water had absolutely no ill effects. No scum, nothing. I mean, I always kept an eye on the res, but still expected my Apogee to be gunked up to some degree, but it was cleaner than it's ever been before after taking down the loop. Anyway, some may remember me posting pics of my case previously in this thread, but I figure while I have it torn apart again, I might do a complete overhaul. Do some things I wanted to do before but didn't have the patience at the time. I have access to dirty cheap powder coating (as long as the guy doesn't lose his job their anytime soon), in nearly any colour. I was thinking of redoing my 690, but something a little more radical. I was thinking an orange pearl interior, satin black motherboard tray and 5.25" bays, white sides, krylon the plastic white, and leave the mesh as is. Here's how it's sitting right now -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the colour combo?


well.. in my opinion its best to leave interior black and make the outside change color. ^^ or full white interior. orange pearl doesn't seems practical to me. ^^
im trying to get sometime to spray my interior black too..


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicholite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> My updated photos since becoming a member of this club in 2011 - 690 II Advanced USB 2.0 updated to USB 3.0:
> 
> 
> 
> how do u update it to 3.0?
> a header with panel?
Click to expand...

I have the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 2.0 model and purchased this: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-usb-3-0-i-o-top-panel-oem-package/

Your case is the Cooler Master 690 - the first version so that panel in the link won't work.

You can do something like this in the 5.25" bay :


----------



## MadTravler

Hi guys, I'm brand new here. Thought I could just as well join since I often end up here when Googling for answers about this or that. K, I want to ask a q about my chassis, please. I have a Cooler 690, obviously, else I wouldn't ask here, but anyway, I've always been able to my front off to dust my fans and that meshing, but, my rigs tend to really collect dust and so once in a while I need to take them completely apart to dust the whole thing properly.

Well, as you know there is at least one fan in the top (I have only one, though theoretically space for two) but anwhoo, my prob is that i can't get the top off. I guestimated that the top might click off like the front, and tried to click it off . At the back it starts to come off at the sides, but the front appears to be attached quite solidly, and neither can I lift the middle or middle back. I was a bit nervous that I might break something if I force it too much. My case does have that little slot attachment area for SSD's etc at the top in front, so obviously one also has to be careful with that. Is there a screw or something that I can undo from inside that I have been missing, or what is the MO to get the top off?


----------



## MadTravler

Argh sorry, meant to say: Cooler Master 690 chassis. Sorry, accidentally posted when i was still trying to find the exact model that I have...


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadTravler*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm brand new here. Thought I could just as well join since I often end up here when Googling for answers about this or that. K, I want to ask a q about my chassis, please. I have a Cooler 690, obviously, else I wouldn't ask here, but anyway, I've always been able to my front off to dust my fans and that meshing, but, my rigs tend to really collect dust and so once in a while I need to take them completely apart to dust the whole thing properly.
> 
> Well, as you know there is at least one fan in the top (I have only one, though theoretically space for two) but anwhoo, my prob is that i can't get the top off. I guestimated that the top might click off like the front, and tried to click it off . At the back it starts to come off at the sides, but the front appears to be attached quite solidly, and neither can I lift the middle or middle back. I was a bit nervous that I might break something if I force it too much. My case does have that little slot attachment area for SSD's etc at the top in front, so obviously one also has to be careful with that. Is there a screw or something that I can undo from inside that I have been missing, or what is the MO to get the top off?


First, you need to take off the front panel as there are some pegs in the top that go into the front. As for taking off the top itself, there are 6 tabs at the top holding it in. 3 on each side, in front, middle, and back. I usually get one side unsnapped first then do the other.


----------



## MadTravler

The exact model is this one: COOLER MASTER CM 690 II Advanced RC-692-KKN2 Black. This is a good set of images: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/popup_image.php?prodid=CA-196-CM


----------



## MadTravler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> First, you need to take off the front panel as there are some pegs in the top that go into the front. As for taking off the top itself, there are 6 tabs at the top holding it in. 3 on each side, in front, middle, and back. I usually get one side unsnapped first then do the other.


Wow, that was a quick answer, thank you so much! I was still faffing with trying to show you guys exactly which one, I'm sorry about that. Well, thanks, let me get to it, the rig is standing outside so all that dust can fly awaaay!

Aha, yes i saw the two pegs in the front; I did take the front of first. But good to know that one can actually unsnap the top. The pegs are probably stiff because I've never done it before. Thanks again, and sorry for all the double posting, I do apologize. I thought one might be able to edit posts, but I'll still have to get my bearings around here.









If you like, someone can delete or combine my posts if double-posting causes a problem.


----------



## MadTravler

Job done. Once I knew how, it was easy, of course. Good golly gracious me, but there was a lot of caked dust sitting there!. :O I sometimes wonder if the compressed air method doesn't actually just make that dust cake more. It just doesn't work for me, and I use brushes for my fans and meshes, though very nervous to come close to my mobo with the static it can cause, so I'm looking to buy this: http://www.overclock.net/products/metro-vacuum-ed500-datavac-500-watt-0-75-hp-electric-duster

My current GPU actually runs pretty cool, so I'm not tempted to put in yet another fan into the chassis, not with all that dust it attracts!


----------



## ryan w

Cleaning? I just used my shop vac to blow out my case after getting pissed at canned air freezing up...worked fairly well..overkill? maybe


----------



## nicholite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadTravler*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm brand new here. Thought I could just as well join since I often end up here when Googling for answers about this or that. K, I want to ask a q about my chassis, please. I have a Cooler 690, obviously, else I wouldn't ask here, but anyway, I've always been able to my front off to dust my fans and that meshing, but, my rigs tend to really collect dust and so once in a while I need to take them completely apart to dust the whole thing properly.
> 
> Well, as you know there is at least one fan in the top (I have only one, though theoretically space for two) but anwhoo, my prob is that i can't get the top off. I guestimated that the top might click off like the front, and tried to click it off . At the back it starts to come off at the sides, but the front appears to be attached quite solidly, and neither can I lift the middle or middle back. I was a bit nervous that I might break something if I force it too much. My case does have that little slot attachment area for SSD's etc at the top in front, so obviously one also has to be careful with that. Is there a screw or something that I can undo from inside that I have been missing, or what is the MO to get the top off?


Well if its the front that is hard to open.. Basically there is two clips at the front top which u can hardly access with your finger. So use a flathead screw driver to press the clip and pull from the open part where u previously opened from the back. Do the same on the other side.. It's located beside the top of the driver slots.


----------



## nicholite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I have the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 2.0 model and purchased this: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-usb-3-0-i-o-top-panel-oem-package/
> 
> Your case is the Cooler Master 690 - the first version so that panel in the link won't work.
> 
> You can do something like this in the 5.25" bay :


Yea... That was what I was looking at, the 5.2 bay... Why does the 690II top doesn't fit the 690? Diff clip?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicholite*
> 
> Well if its the front that is hard to open.. Basically there is two clips at the front top which u can hardly access with your finger. So use a flathead screw driver to press the clip and pull from the open part where u previously opened from the back. Do the same on the other side.. It's located beside the top of the driver slots.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicholite*
> 
> Yea... That was what I was looking at, the 5.2 bay... Why does the 690II top doesn't fit the 690? Diff clip?


You can click the "Multi" button on several posts then click "Quote" on the last one. Keeps the threads neater


----------



## nicholite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> You can click the "Multi" button on several posts then click "Quote" on the last one. Keeps the threads neater


I'm on iPad. ^^ and I'm new to threads.. Thx


----------



## spikezone2004

I have a dilemma , I want to get the transparent side panel for my 690 II Advanced case however it is discontinued by CM and unavailable everywhere, any suggestions on where I could possibly find it? I dont want to modify my side panel myself because i dont have the tools to modify it with and dont want to mess it up and then be stuck with a messed up side panel lol.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I have a dilemma , I want to get the transparent side panel for my 690 II Advanced case however it is discontinued by CM and unavailable everywhere, any suggestions on where I could possibly find it? I dont want to modify my side panel myself because i dont have the tools to modify it with and dont want to mess it up and then be stuck with a messed up side panel lol.


You could ask a local plasma / laser / water cutting work shop. They should only charge a little for it.

But it is not difficult to cut your own window, like everything else, the *GOLDEN* rule is to practice first.


----------



## spikezone2004

how much would they charge, a rough estimate? the whole thing is though i want 2 side panels so i can switch them if needed to be. i worked on my old case and made some modifications... however didnt go to well and ruined the structural integrity of the case and made it flimsy, but i think a big part of it was that is was a pos case lol. would they just cut it and i add the glass myself? it wont make the side panel all bendy because its missing a big part in the middle?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> how much would they charge, a rough estimate? the whole thing is though i want 2 side panels so i can switch them if needed to be. i worked on my old case and made some modifications... however didnt go to well and ruined the structural integrity of the case and made it flimsy, but i think a big part of it was that is was a pos case lol. would they just cut it and i add the glass myself? it wont make the side panel all bendy because its missing a big part in the middle?


I am in Australia, but most place here charge about $60AUD.

Yes most places will just cut and thats it. You finish it off and fix the glass / plexi. By finish off I mean paint, they should be kind enough to file it down for ya.

On my CM 690II Advanced, I made a massive window, nearly the entire side:



I have had no issue with structural integrity, but do note the left side of the window (I made) is too close to the edge, it makes it difficult to remove and fit.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicholite*
> 
> then what are you using currently?


That's what my sig is for!


----------



## MadTravler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning? I just used my shop vac to blow out my case after getting pissed at canned air freezing up...worked fairly well..overkill? maybe


Have you got a reverse function on that thing to make it, er.. *cough* blow?














0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicholite*
> 
> Well if its the front that is hard to open.. Basically there is two clips at the front top which u can hardly access with your finger. So use a flathead screw driver to press the clip and pull from the open part where u previously opened from the back. Do the same on the other side.. It's located beside the top of the driver slots.


Thanks, got it done, Nicholite. I added my own fan to the front (above the fan it comes with) when I bought the case, so opening the front was more obvious to me than opening the top. But using a knife or a screwdriver is certainly better than fingernails, I guess. I was just nervous of breaking something that might have been screwed in. But she's all nice and clean again now!


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadTravler*
> 
> Have you got a reverse function on that thing to make it, er.. *cough* blow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0


Absolutely








Specifications
Drum Size: 6 Gallons (US)
MOTOR
Peak HP: 2.5
Air Watts: 124
Voltage: 120
*CFM: 62*
Amps: 5.8
Cord Length: 10'
U.L. Listed: Yes
Replacement Filters: VF4000, VF5000, VF6000, VF7000, VF3503
Accessory Size: 1-7/8"
Shipping Weight: 15.1 lbs.
Net Weight: 12.6 lbs.
Cost: $ 47.00

VS. Datavac 70 CFM Cost: $ 60.00


----------



## VindalooJim

Hello everyone. Here is my 690 II Advanced.

I will apologise in advanced for the poor picture quality.



Since this photo was taken the SATA power cable has been tidied up and has been placed behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello everyone. Here is my 690 II Advanced.
> 
> I will apologise in advanced for the poor picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Since this photo was taken the SATA power cable has been tidied up and has been placed behind the motherboard tray.


Dat blue sleeving


----------



## alextheguy

My latest update with the CM 690 II Advance case







Hope you like my cable management.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello everyone. Here is my 690 II Advanced.
> 
> I will apologise in advanced for the poor picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Since this photo was taken the SATA power cable has been tidied up and has been placed behind the motherboard tray.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> My latest update with the CM 690 II Advance case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like my cable management.


Both very nice!

Oh so clean


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello everyone. Here is my 690 II Advanced.
> 
> I will apologise in advanced for the poor picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Since this photo was taken the SATA power cable has been tidied up and has been placed behind the motherboard tray.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> My latest update with the CM 690 II Advance case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like my cable management.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both very nice!
> 
> Oh so clean
Click to expand...

Nice rigs! Glad that you took lessons from mine







.


----------



## MadTravler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifications
> Drum Size: 6 Gallons (US)
> MOTOR
> Peak HP: 2.5
> Air Watts: 124
> Voltage: 120
> *CFM: 62*
> Amps: 5.8
> Cord Length: 10'
> U.L. Listed: Yes
> Replacement Filters: VF4000, VF5000, VF6000, VF7000, VF3503
> Accessory Size: 1-7/8"
> Shipping Weight: 15.1 lbs.
> Net Weight: 12.6 lbs.
> Cost: $ 47.00
> 
> VS. Datavac 70 CFM Cost: $ 60.00


Thanks for the feedback! That might be a better than just a blower, then.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello everyone. Here is my 690 II Advanced.
> 
> I will apologise in advanced for the poor picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Since this photo was taken the SATA power cable has been tidied up and has been placed behind the motherboard tray.


Nice! You guys all have such neat-looking rigs. I really must tie my cables more neatly. The flash makes that one cannot see what GPU's you're running in SLI there?


----------



## VindalooJim

Thanks for the feedback!

@MadTravler- They're EVGA GTX 670 FTW


----------



## saranpradeep006

hi sir,,, am from Salem.. i need to know... Cooler master CM690.. supports E-ATX or not.. please clarify me


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saranpradeep006*
> 
> hi sir,,, am from Salem.. i need to know... Cooler master CM690.. supports E-ATX or not.. please clarify me


If you're on about the old version the plain 690 which I use, it only supports up to ATX.

Also to the guys here... after seeing the new corsair 900D my cm690 is very underwhelming. I used to think this was a large beast of a case but now it seems like a mobile device in comparison


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Also to the guys here... after seeing the new corsair 900D my cm690 is very underwhelming


Must...resist...temptation...to buy...900D.









The CM690 II Advanced is a great case, I love both of mine.


----------



## VindalooJim

Edit- double post


----------



## ivanlabrie

I love mine too...I'll be posting pics of my custom glass side panel this week


----------



## saranpradeep006

Cooler master CM690.. supports E-ATX or not.. please clarify me


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saranpradeep006*
> 
> Cooler master CM690.. supports E-ATX or not.. please clarify me


Which cm690?


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saranpradeep006*
> 
> Cooler master CM690.. supports E-ATX or not.. please clarify me


Well, Yes AND No.

If you wanted to place an E-ATX motherboard in this case, you could. E-ATX shares the same mounting holes as a regular ATX does, it's just Extended. However, it WILL cover up a little of the cable managing holes. As seen HERE

References for this post: EVGA Forums and Google

The more you know.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa12585*
> 
> Well, Yes AND No.
> 
> If you wanted to place an E-ATX motherboard in this case, you could. E-ATX shares the same mounting holes as a regular ATX does, it's just Extended. However, it WILL cover up a little of the cable managing holes. As seen HERE
> 
> References for this post: EVGA Forums and Google
> 
> The more you know.


^ This.


----------



## MadTravler

@vandaloojim: Ah, the 670. I was about to go green if it was the 680, which isn't impossible with how low the power requirements of the current 6 series is, it's just amazing how cool and low on power they run compared to the previous generation.

Regarding a bigger case, nah, they get too heavy eventually! I already need a wheelbarrow as it is...


----------



## DaveLT

Cooler? Nah. The competing card from AMD runs cooler ... even with a cooler as crappy as XFX DD


----------



## DaveLT

da hell triple post ... delete


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadTravler*
> 
> @vandaloojim: Ah, the 670. I was about to go green if it was the 680, which isn't impossible with how low the power requirements of the current 6 series is, it's just amazing how cool and low on power they run compared to the previous generation.


Very true. The 680/670 FTW has a fantastic reference cooler.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saranpradeep006*
> 
> hi sir,,, am from Salem.. i need to know... Cooler master CM690.. supports E-ATX or not.. please clarify me


Yes, i have ASUS Maximus Extreme-Z with no problems in 690 II


----------



## MorgsTouch

Just wanted to show the NZXT Hue and NZXT Sentry mesh fan controller installed together in the cm690II.

I think it looks great.


----------



## MataHFR




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I rarely comment in here anymore, but wow, that looks superb *MataHFR*!


----------



## ryan w

The definition of clean!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MataHFR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dayum!!!

Is that an inverted mobo tray there?
Amazing man, completely and utterly amazing...


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MataHFR*


That sir is AWESOME









More pics pls


----------



## DaveLT

"Inverted" 690 II







I've never seen a better build. Was that taken in grayscale by any chance? Or black and white
I just hacked out the drive bays on my 690 PURE and is awaiting a coat of white paint


----------



## 100cotton

I just went to newegg to recommend this case to a fellow member and it seems it is now discontinued?? Anyone know why? link


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I just went to newegg to recommend this case to a fellow member and it seems it is now discontinued?? Anyone know why? link


Dam the end is near







But this may mean the begging of a new era


----------



## jettas

Doas CM 690 II supports corsair h110? Can you fit 280mm rad in it?


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jettas*
> 
> Doas CM 690 II supports corsair h110? Can you fit 280mm rad in it?


I think you can fit the rad on top, but the fan won't fit.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Dam the end is near
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this may mean the begging of a new era


----------



## ivanlabrie

Got my glass side pane done...finally have it here.
Now I need some neodymium magnets (and some sort of glue to stick them to the glass) to hold the panel in place.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Got my glass side pane done...finally have it here.
> Now I need some neodymium magnets (and some sort of glue to stick them to the glass) to hold the panel in place.


If you don't mind the wait you can have them cheap from DX.com


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If you don't mind the wait you can have them cheap from DX.com


I know...1/4 of the local price, but can't wait anymore








I'll buy that and some type of glue (not sure how to attach them to the glass yet...), so glue is my best guess.


----------



## VindalooJim

Hello

I am thinking of getting another NF-P14 to install on my hard drive cage to help lower my GPU temps. Here is what I am proposing (sorry for the crude quality photo) but you get the idea,



I will adjust the PCIe cables if necessary.

So - Yay or nay?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I would swap fan positioning in your case, no need to buy one more.
First remove the lower front bottom fan, place it in the 5.25 bay drawing cold air in from the front.
Then, move the push fan in your heatsink as a pull fan in front of the rear exhaust. Remove the rear exhaust fan and place it where you need a fan for your gpus.


----------



## VindalooJim

Sounds like too much faffing around. Also why change the heat sink fan arrangement?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, it's a more optimized airflow pattern. You draw cool air from the outside straight to your cpu cooler, you draw air out at the top and back without wasting fans. And you also increase the gpu cooling efficiency helping to move air through the hdd cage.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, it's a more optimized airflow pattern. You draw cool air from the outside straight to your cpu cooler, you draw air out at the top and back without wasting fans. And you also increase the gpu cooling efficiency helping to move air through the hdd cage.


I think removing the rear is going to make things worse without cutting out the rear grille
Installing a intake fan on the 5-1/4" drive bays the front bottom intake fan should be used as a side fan instead


----------



## ivanlabrie

Depends on your preference...side panel doesn't have filters. Also I have a full size glass panel with no vents. Yeah, remove that rear grill it only hurts airflow, what's the point?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Depends on your preference...side panel doesn't have filters. Also I have a full size glass panel with no vents. Yeah, remove that rear grill it only hurts airflow, what's the point?


If you didn't get what i mean ... i didn't know your side panel is a glass panel so yeah.
Removing the rear grille eliminates the need for a rear fan.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I prefer that layout, glass or no glass...front to back.


----------



## Janac

who wants to see my 690 ?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> who wants to see my 690 ?


Nobody, now go home.
















Please post the photos, I'll be happy to see your 690.


----------



## Janac




----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice gpu! How does that board play with the IB cpu? And ram ocing? How is it?
As for the rig, it looks dam clean man...care to post some more shots of the innards with good lighting?


----------



## VindalooJim

What is the largest size fan I that could fit in the disk drive bay of my 690 II Advanced? I am hoping to install a NF-P14 as an intake fan in my empty disk drive bay.

What is the best way to do this? Is it a case of cable tying?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What is the largest size fan I that could fit in the disk drive bay of my 690 II Advanced? I am hoping to install a NF-P14 as an intake fan in my empty disk drive bay.
> 
> What is the best way to do this? Is it a case of cable tying?


You can install a 140mm fan i'm sure of it, it's a "4U" to desktop cases lol
Grab some foam, whatever foam you can make use of. I used some anti static foam that came in my microchip gift box (I think?)

I now have it tilted towards the RAM modules


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You can install a 140mm fan i'm sure of it, it's a "4U" to desktop cases lol
> Grab some foam, whatever foam you can make use of. I used some anti static foam that came in my microchip gift box (I think?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have it tilted towards the RAM modules
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is the foam the only thing holding your fan in place? Also from your experience Is it worth installing a fan there?


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What is the largest size fan I that could fit in the disk drive bay of my 690 II Advanced? I am hoping to install a NF-P14 as an intake fan in my empty disk drive bay.
> 
> What is the best way to do this? Is it a case of cable tying?


I've managed to fit five 140mm fans in the front of my 690ii, although is undergoing a minor modification...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Insane!!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Is the foam the only thing holding your fan in place? Also from your experience Is it worth installing a fan there?


For me it's absolutely pointless ... but for others with 95W TDP and 130W TDP procs it's worth it and yes only the foam is holding a delta in place


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> I've managed to fit five 140mm fans in the front of my 690ii, although is undergoing a minor modification...


Jeez! That's amazing (insane)







Slightly OTT but amazing non the less.

My two front intake fans feel so inadequate now lol


----------



## M3TAl

Cooler Master launching N300 and N500 mid tower cases, these replacing the 690 II's?


----------



## DaveLT

Don't think so. Those are budget options i guess?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I see a hint of more wc friendliness...interesting!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Don't think so. Those are budget options i guess?


The N300 looks budget but the N500 looks very similar to the 690 II advanced. I'm liking the drive bays on the N500. I like that there is now 2 front fan mountings but it should have rubber grommets- can not stand not having them.

Full details here: http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/mid-tower/n500.html


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I see a hint of more wc friendliness...interesting!


Quote:


> Supports a 240mm liquid cooling radiator or two 120/140mm fans at the top
> Supports a 120mm liquid cooling radiator in the rear


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> The N300 looks budget but the N500 looks very similar to the 690 II advanced. I'm liking the drive bays on the N500. I like that there is now 2 front fan mountings but it should have rubber grommets- can not stand not having them.
> 
> Full details here: http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/mid-tower/n500.html


Nope. Why would they replaced 690 II ?

My 690 II wins this budget N500.

No rubber holes, no lock/open bays...


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Nope. Why would they replaced 690 II ?
> 
> My 690 II wins this budget N500.
> 
> No rubber holes, no lock/open bays...


"Nope" to what exactly my friend? When did I say they will replace the 690 II with the N500? I didn't







.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Nope. Why would they replaced 690 II ?
> 
> My 690 II wins this budget N500.
> 
> No rubber holes, no lock/open bays...


They are replacing the 690 II, we just don't know what with yet. Why? Because things change and become outdated.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> They are replacing the 690 II, we just don't know what with yet. Why? Because things change and become outdated.


This.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think the n300 has some interesting modding potential....n500 too but not as radical maybe. The side rad thingie makes me tick


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> I've managed to fit five 140mm fans in the front of my 690ii, although is undergoing a minor modification...


FOOK ME!!!!









Do you have a worklog donkidonki??


----------



## donkidonki

[quote name="BadDad62"
FOOK ME!!!!









Do you have a worklog donkidonki??[/quote]

Yes indeed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1370947/cm-690-ii-pedestal-mod-project-vertigo


----------



## smex

cleaned my rig up a bit..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











the red fans are my emergency- buffer if the summer gets too hawt


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*


That's true but the CM 690 II can already do that and if you remove 1 drive bay another 240mm ( i think? ) rad at the bottom ...


----------



## alextheguy

This is how my rig looks after some light cleaning and reroute the usb wire. This is the best I can get.


----------



## M3TAl

Cooler Master has the N200, N400, and N600 as well now.







. http://www.techpowerup.com/183692/cooler-master-announces-n200-n400-and-n600-cases.html


----------



## MillerLite1314

Here's my baby. A little messy right now but should be getting a 650w modular soon to help out.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> This is how my rig looks after some light cleaning and reroute the usb wire. This is the best I can get.


Very clean and sexy


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Very clean and sexy


Thanks, bro. This is the best cable management I managed to have.


----------



## MillerLite1314

can i get a few tips on what you guy's did for a CM 690 cable management job. I have a non modular Silencer Blue Quad 750W psu that i don't know what to do with


----------



## mitsoskolovos

Hello guys!
After some changes I did to my case today
Hope you like it!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsoskolovos*
> 
> Hello guys!
> After some changes I did to my case today
> Hope you like it!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsoskolovos*
> 
> Hello guys!
> After some changes I did to my case today
> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice and tidy but too much black IMO- needs some colour.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, come on!









It looks great man!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ah, come on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great man!


Yeah it does, I just think it could do with some colour in there.


----------



## mitsoskolovos

Thank you guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Very nice and tidy but too much black IMO- needs some colour.


I have blue led strips but you can't see it because of camera
Thanks for the comment!


----------



## jettas

So there it is, my unmoded build. The rig itsefl is 2 years old, but recentrly I upgraded ram for better OC , added 240 gb SSD, and throw everything to the new case. Yet, this is not complete build so far. I will add some more Corsair AF 140 fans and Corsair H100i.
My system:

i3 540 @ 4300 1.3v 24/7
ASUS P7H55D-M PRO
GIGABYTE GTS450 OC2
CORSAIR VENGEANCE 8gb dual 1600 cl7
CORSAIR FORCE GS 240gb SSD
CORSAIR CX600 PSU
HITACHI SATA-II HDD 320GB
COOLER MASTER 690 II
COOLER MASTER HYPER TX3

But so far it looks like this:





Yeah, from underneath colors may clash, but from side view it's ok. But I may use blue fan rings in the future.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jettas*


I would remove your top right exhaust fan- it will only be drawing cool air away from your CPU cooler reducing the air it gets. I would move it to the front of the case as an intake to replace that stock CoolerMaster fan.


----------



## jettas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I would remove your top right exhaust fan- it will only be drawing cool air away from your CPU cooler reducing the air it gets. I would move it to the front of the case as an intake to replace that stock CoolerMaster fan.


I will swap stock front intake fan, with same as on top, next week. But top fans I will keep the way it is for some time. But in the short time I will ad H100i rad on top and these two fans place as bottom intake. Or if I will decide not to get H100i, I will add two more fans as bottom intake, and made 1 more as a front intake with custom mountings.


----------



## VindalooJim

If you do get a H100i and want to move your top exhaust fans to bottom intake fans remember the bottom fan mounting holes are 120mm so your AF 140s won't fit. Make sure you get 120mm fans for the bottom intakes.


----------



## Excalibur1976

Hi all just joined and thought i would show you a picture of mine! just show's how much you can fit in the cm690 ii advanced.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Neat stuff man!


----------



## Excalibur1976

Thanks bud.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excalibur1976*
> 
> Hi all just joined and thought i would show you a picture of mine! just show's how much you can fit in the cm690 ii advanced.


Wow! That looks very nice indeed.


----------



## Excalibur1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Wow! That looks very nice indeed.


Thanks mate.


----------



## VindalooJim

I can't believe how much you've squeezed in there.


----------



## Excalibur1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I can't believe how much you've squeezed in there.


Lol i know mate its took alot of sourcing the right parts and this last attemp is the third attempt but now i'm happy with it.Just need to find an msi 7970 lightning be water block now as they have stoped making them now it was a ltd run.I'll do some better photos soon with the cable managment and that like this thread though as we can all share ideas.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excalibur1976*
> 
> Lol i know mate its took alot of sourcing the right parts and this last attemp is the third attempt but now i'm happy with it.Just need to find an msi 7970 lightning be water block now as they have stoped making them now it was a ltd run.I'll do some better photos soon with the cable managment and that like this thread though as we can all share ideas.


It's really amazing how much you can stuff into a 690







(Not even talking about the 2nd gen) after taking out the drive bays ... Aaand it wasn't expensive


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, what was the name of the new CM cases? There were two types, one full of mesh and more sleek lian li-esque and the others which had that side 240 rad thingie.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, what was the name of the new CM cases? There were two types, one full of mesh and more sleek lian li-esque and the others which had that side 240 rad thingie.


http://www.techpowerup.com/183692/cooler-master-announces-n200-n400-and-n600-cases.html


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks! I'm really digging those...Might be a worthy add on to my CM case harem lol


----------



## MillerLite1314

well here's my baby. got here cleaned up but in the process my top two exhaust fans that directly connect to my mobo aren't working and AI Suite II is throwing me the indicator that they aren't functioning so gotta fix that now.


----------



## Monty68

Hi Guys and Gals, my first post here and hoping someone can help, any clue as to the white paint code (or a near match)
for the Black and White edition?

I am ordering my new WC loop and have a few other mods I want to do so need a paint match









Thanks


----------



## DaveLT

Flat white would do.


----------



## donkidonki

Has anyone found any pictures of the CM 690 iii yet?

Looks like it is being shown at Computex, should be interesting.


----------



## alextheguy

I found out that my case cant 'stand' evenly on a flat surface..I found it's one of the rubber supports at the base which is not touching the surface...any idea to improve it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> Has anyone found any pictures of the CM 690 iii yet?
> 
> Looks like it is being shown at Computex, should be interesting.


I'll ask the reporter I know for some pics...


----------



## aaa12585

Someone post pics/vids or just a hyperlink here when the announcement is made! This should be really good!


----------



## M3TAl

Did kip say if there's a new 690 at computex?


----------



## donkidonki

"The latest and greatest Cooler Master cases
Cooler Master will debut new models in several signature series with improved handling, performance and water cooling support. Our new Cosmos case brings a sense of luxury to mid-tower systems with its race car inspired wing doors and space for a 360 radiator in front and a 280 radiator at the top. The next generation CM 690 manages to encase up to 3 massive 200mm fans and two 280 radiators in the all familiar subtle 690 design lines. A David among Goliaths, the mini ITX Elite130 packs an entire high-end system into incredibly compact dimensions with nothing but a case and mainboard upgrade. Compared to its highly successful predecessor it features a full mesh front panel for much improved airflow, and even front mounted water cooling support.
"

Found here:
http://www.coolermaster.com/company/newsDetail-M13052300019395-20130523.html?page=1

No pics yet, sounds interesting though.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> "The latest and greatest Cooler Master cases
> Cooler Master will debut new models in several signature series with improved handling, performance


LOL, is CM making cars now?


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> LOL, is CM making cars now?


Sounds like it, I can't wait to see the convertible model...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> The next generation CM 690 manages to encase up to 3 massive 200mm fans and two 280 radiators in the all familiar subtle 690 design lines.


*3x 200mm fans AND 2x 280mm rads.*

That is something


----------



## Duski

cant wait for 690III .. been looking into a whole new setup when its released


----------



## VindalooJim

Has anybody found any pictures of the 690 III yet?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> Has anyone found any pictures of the CM 690 iii yet?
> 
> Looks like it is being shown at Computex, should be interesting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Has anybody found any pictures of the 690 III yet?


just googled this

http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/35367/computex-cm-690-iii-en-elite-130-bij-cooler-master


----------



## Janac

This is step back, not forward. Congrats for support of longer rads and bigger fans.


----------



## Janac

This is step back, not forward. Congrats for support of longer rads and bigger fans.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It looks exactly like my case...I'm disappoint, specially with the horrid grid showing beneath the fan filter (lower front intake portion).
I absolutely hate that in my case xD


----------



## donkidonki

http://content.hwigroup.net/images/news/CM%20690%20III%201.jpg

Sadly I have to say this looks more of a step back to the original 690 styling rather than an evolution. And why have they made that front dust filter support even chunkier when it's the first thing to get chopped out in almost every modified 690ii?

Not sure exactly what I was hoping for but this is not it.

Maybe it will be better in the flesh?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd go with a full mesh panel, and no 5.25 drive cut outs...that kills it for me, same thing with the squares showing beneath the mesh...yuk.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> just googled this
> 
> http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/35367/computex-cm-690-iii-en-elite-130-bij-cooler-master


Hmm, I was hoping for more of an improvement on the aesthetics side of things- it looks no different than the 690 II. Looks like I have no reason to "upgrade" to the 690 III - I will be sticking with my 690 II for the time being.


----------



## ivanlabrie

The N200/400/600 look way better, front panel wise.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The N200/400/600 look way better, front panel wise.


The N200, 400 & 600 front panels look like monstrosities in my opinion. The N300 & 500 look quite nice however.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> The N200, 400 & 600 front panels look like monstrosities in my opinion. The N300 & 500 look quite nice however.


I'm more of a Lian Li/Fractal kind of guy, more sober, sleek looks are my thing.


----------



## Duski

here is a pic of the CM693 next gen 690II case at Computex 2013


----------



## ginger_nuts

I wonder what the price might be?

Especially here in Australia. Mind you, we might not see them before Christmas either


----------



## Duski

Yeah, Hopefully we see them sooner than later, though i would like all the little things worked out before hand, as far as price wish they would say too!


----------



## M3TAl

What's going on with those bottom 3 HDD slots?


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What's going on with those bottom 3 HDD slots?


It looks like the middle drive cage can be set for 3.5" or 2.5" drives, which is a nice touch and frees a bit of space for long graphics cards.


----------



## spikezone2004

After taking apart my computer a couple times this week my cables have really bugged me and want to do some better cable management! My only problem I seem to have is the room behind my mobo.
It is very tight fit and hard to get the panel on sometimes and my HDD powers sometimes get pulled out putting the case on because the power plug sticks out a little bit, other than that here is what it looks like now


Any tips? I really want to try and get rid of all the cables below my hdd tray they bug me lol


----------



## alancsalt

you run the cables behind the panel behind the mobo, between that and the removable side.... takes a bit of persistence to get everything in but can be done.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I wonder what the price might be?
> 
> Especially here in Australia. Mind you, we might not see them before Christmas either


We can only wait and see GN

looking at that pic i'll be staying with my 690 II's


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> you run the cables behind the panel behind the mobo, between that and the removable side.... takes a bit of persistence to get everything in but can be done.


I havent run any behind the mobo yet so I think I might try that and run my fan cables atleast behind there to free up some room behind that for power cables etc, I am going to work on it today so I will upload a after pic lol


----------



## spikezone2004

Here it is, best I could do,


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Here it is, best I could do,


Instead of twist ties I recommend using zip ties, and trimming off the excess after.


----------



## spikezone2004

will the twist ties cause any damage?

I just didnt have any zip ties on me


----------



## alancsalt

Nah, it's just an appearance thing..


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> will the twist ties cause any damage?
> 
> I just didnt have any zip ties on me


They can- twist ties have metal inside them which could potential short something out. *Never* use twist ties, always use zip ties.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nah, it's just an appearance thing..


/facepalm


----------



## alancsalt

Never heard of that actually happening myself, but OK, possible.


----------



## VindalooJim

It's just an unnecessary risk- they have the potential to short out and damage components inside a computer due to the metal inside them. Why take that risk with hundreds of pounds/dollars worth of hardware.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> It's just an unnecessary risk- they have the potential to short out and damage components inside a computer due to the metal inside them. Why take that risk with hundreds of pounds/dollars worth of hardware.


I am with alancsalt here, could happen, but...............

I think we have a better chance at winning our ultimate rig or xLotto


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, I wish.... but lucky to win


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I am with alancsalt here, could happen, but...............


Exactly. So why take the risk.

Twist ties, cable ties - they're both cheap, so why use twist ties which have metal inside them which could potentially damage your hardware or just use cable ties (which are more effective and neater looking) that don't have the potential to damage anything.

Taking that unnecessary risk is silly no matter what the chances are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I think we have a better chance at winning our ultimate rig or xLotto


I wish that was true.


----------



## alancsalt

Yep, water cooling is unnecessarily risky too.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yep, water cooling is unnecessarily risky too.


Oh dear - are you really gonna compare watercooling to a tiny 1 pence strip of metal coated in plastic...

You're failing to see my point so I will leave it at this:

Twist ties = Risks involved- Gives no benefit, doesn't belong inside a computer, pointless to be used, has much better risk free alternative (cable ties).

Watercooling = Risks involved - Potentially huge benefits to be gained, designed to be used inside a computer.

TLDR = Twist ties not worth taking the risk for / Watercooling is worth taking the risk for (up to the individual to decide)

I know that I would be a lot more annoyed knowing my computer was bricked by a 1 pence strip of metal which should not of been in there in the first place than a leak from an intricate watercooling system.


----------



## Constantine85

I was a little surprised to see Linus skipped over the 693 that fast. Maybe he will do an unboxing video shortly where we will find out more of the changes that took place. I am hoping for at least a dual fan configuration for the front bezel.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yep, water cooling is unnecessarily risky too.


Bollocks


----------



## ginger_nuts

Lets not start a flame war, some people don't like taking risks of any sort. -these people live normal routine lives.

Others push the boundaries and discover new limits. -these people live life.


----------



## mushrooshi

Can anyone guess the paint inspiration?

desk is a tad bit fumey from this still~


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*
> 
> Can anyone guess the paint inspiration?
> 
> desk is a tad bit fumey from this still~
> ]


Sadly not a clue, but interesting...


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*
> 
> Can anyone guess the paint inspiration?
> 
> desk is a tad bit fumey from this still~


hello kitty! haha

anyway, on a side note. I too an a tad disappointed in the 693 exterior styling. One of the reasons I did not go witht he original 690 was the exterior style and shaping. to me, the 693 look almost identical to the original 690 in that aspect. I much prefer the 690II. I too guess I'll be sticking with the 690II until I find something out there I like better.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*
> 
> Can anyone guess the paint inspiration?
> 
> desk is a tad bit fumey from this still~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> hello kitty! haha
> 
> anyway, on a side note. I too an a tad disappointed in the 693 exterior styling. One of the reasons I did not go witht he original 690 was the exterior style and shaping. to me, the 693 look almost identical to the original 690 in that aspect. I much prefer the 690II. I too guess I'll be sticking with the 690II until I find something out there I like better.


Nope!

MLP









Very nice man, a Twilight Sparkle CM 690!


----------



## ticallista

Hmm...not that keen on the new look and features.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope!
> 
> MLP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice man, a Twilight Sparkle CM 690!


My little Pony was the next thing that ran across my mind after posting! unfortunately sneaking through this site at work doesnt always allow me to hit the edit button when needed all the time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

no big deal...Twilight Sparkle won't get mad lol


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*
> 
> Can anyone guess the paint inspiration?
> 
> desk is a tad bit fumey from this still~


Still not too sure what the final answer is lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Still not too sure what the final answer is lol


Really?


----------



## M3TAl

I really don't understand people and the whole MLP thing? Just heh? What? I don't get it lol.


----------



## dusters16

Hey 690 club. I'm looking to sell my custom 690.

I remembered to read the ToS and I don't have enough Rep. well a picture anyways. maybe sometime in the future.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/dusters_dark_knight/media/Family Computer MkV V1/IMG_0121.jpg.html


----------



## ivanlabrie

you cant advertise nor sell outside the marketplace, thats the point of the rep limit mate. nice case though.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I really don't understand people and the whole MLP thing? Just heh? What? I don't get it lol.


I am with him. I completely forgot bout MLP havent seen them for years lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

I haven't watched an episode in ages, but I did enjoy the show back when I used to watch it regularly.









As for CM 690s, I'll be starting with my side window mod this week, should be done by the weekend. It's a full glass side panel, and I plan to do a small paint job as well as tidy up my cables.
My MVG should be here tomorrow (back from rma).


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I haven't watched an episode in ages, but I did enjoy the show back when I used to watch it regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for CM 690s, I'll be starting with my side window mod this week, should be done by the weekend. It's a full glass side panel, and I plan to do a small paint job as well as tidy up my cables.
> My MVG should be here tomorrow (back from rma).


I dont believe i have ever watched it.

I will be interested in seeing how it comes out, I am waiting to start my side panel window mod. But I am not doing anything fancy probably just the biggest window I can put on it while keeping the side panel sturdy and not loosing structural integrity and putting clear acrylic glass on it.

Just waiting for this guy who said he can cut the side panel for me to decide to do it as I have no tools where I live now lol


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> you cant advertise nor sell outside the marketplace, thats the point of the rep limit mate. nice case though.


i realized that and that is why there is no price. although.. giving something away is not selling. ill think about that.


----------



## mushrooshi

I got around to painting the rest of it







, before I only did the front/top pieces, now the sides and a few more details are painted too.


----------



## alltoasters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> hello kitty! haha
> 
> anyway, on a side note. I too an a tad disappointed in the 693 exterior styling. One of the reasons I did not go witht he original 690 was the exterior style and shaping. to me, the 693 look almost identical to the original 690 in that aspect. I much prefer the 690II. I too guess I'll be sticking with the 690II until I find something out there I like better.


I disagree. I never liked the exterior of the 692, seemed a bit more plasticy and overstyled to me. The 693 is an improvement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*
> 
> 
> 
> I got around to painting the rest of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , before I only did the front/top pieces, now the sides and a few more details are painted too.


As I said in the pony thread, I planned on doing this very same paint job a while ago.

The reason I decided not to do it was because I would have needed 4 colours of paint, not including primer, and a lot of drying time. I'm glad someone decided to attempt it. The only difference was when I planned on doing this, I was going to make a window in the shape of her cutie mark.

I still want to paint my case with something though, its 4 years old now and scratched to bits


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltoasters*
> 
> I disagree. I never liked the exterior of the 692, seemed a bit more plasticy and overstyled to me. The 693 is an improvement.
> As I said in the pony thread, I planned on doing this very same paint job a while ago.
> 
> The reason I decided not to do it was because I would have needed 4 colours of paint, not including primer, and a lot of drying time. I'm glad someone decided to attempt it. The only difference was when I planned on doing this, I was going to make a window in the shape of her cutie mark.
> 
> I still want to paint my case with something though, its 4 years old now and scratched to bits


It was leftover paint from a similar project


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*
> 
> It was leftover paint from a similar project


That's really sweet


----------



## aaa12585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*
> 
> 
> 
> I got around to painting the rest of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , before I only did the front/top pieces, now the sides and a few more details are painted too.


What paint did you use?? Nice job, btw!


----------



## jettas

Photo update


----------



## ivanlabrie

Master cable manager, I bow down...impressive!!!

I couldn't figure out how to hide cables like that in mine lol


----------



## jettas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Master cable manager, I bow down...impressive!!!
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to hide cables like that in mine lol


Thanks


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jettas*
> 
> Thanks


gigabyte 6850 gpu?


----------



## M3TAl

Card looks way too short to be a 6850, unless it's custom pcb.


----------



## jettas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> gigabyte 6850 gpu?


GIGABYTE GTS450 OC2

Cool little card. Runs almost all games on max at my 1366x768. Even Crysis 3 no problem for it, just everything on max, except shadows.
This system is 2 years old, with some minor upgrades, like ram, ssd and case.

There's the rest of my specs

i3 540 @ 4,3ghz 24/7
ASUS P7H55D-M PRO
GIGABYTE GTS450 OC2
CORSAIR VENGEANCE 8gb dual 1600 cl7
CORSAIR FORCE GS 240gb SSD
CORSAIR CX600 PSU
HITACHI SATA-II HDD 320GB
COOLER MASTER 690 II
COOLER MASTER HYPER TX3


----------



## ginger_nuts

My kids computer has an Asus GTS450 in it, I am mighty impressed how well it plays games









They are like an un told hero


----------



## jettas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> My kids computer has an Asus GTS450 in it, I am mighty impressed how well it plays games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like an un told hero


Yep. Mine's core clock 930mhz, memmory 4000Mhz, shader 1860Mhz. Great card.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> My kids computer has an Asus GTS450 in it, I am mighty impressed how well it plays games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like an un told hero


i got one second hand a while ago as a spare, i better try it and see


----------



## ginger_nuts

BadDad82 if you don't like, I could buy it from ya, SLi'n them would be interesting.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> BadDad82 if you don't like, I could buy it from ya, SLi'n them would be interesting.


i'll keep that in mind mate









it's one of these.

http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3593#sp


----------



## alextheguy

Full transparent panel on my cm690 II now. Sorry for the bad quality and the angle.









http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/alextheguy1/media/20130625_120923_zps525c2ce2.jpg.html


----------



## Maco88

Love this case, though it can get a little dusty, love the mesh look and feel....

Me in the middle of my first ever build.


----------



## M3TAl

Lookin good


----------



## Maco88

cheers

I'd say for the money, one of the best bang for buck cases on the market.

When i bought this I knew there was a window and a non-window version. For some reason, that I am not even sure why, I thought I was getting the "non-windowed" case, which at the time of purchase was what I preferred.

However, I am glad I got the "window Panel" case, and would recommend to anyone buying this case to go for the "Window" model.

Since this pic, I have added a second fan to the coolermaster Hyper EVO CPU cooler, and a few extra fans inside, including one of the window itself [which was after this pic was taken]... cable management is a bit better also now!!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Best bang for buck? ... Man this case is not what you call exactly cheap here








It isn't exactly the biggest case either ... but credit is given that the 2nd gen case has removable harddisk cages.
Lots of room for rads to be had if you're willing to mod though.


----------



## spikezone2004

I at purchase thought same thing I did not want windowed case but now I do and of course the windowed side panel is no longer made a discontinued by cooler master. Although there european site hate it with extreme amount of shipping so I have designed my own window and getting it done this weekend after debating whether buying another side panel or not.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maco88*
> 
> cheers
> 
> I'd say for the money, one of the best bang for buck cases on the market.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looking good









And I would have to agree with you the CM 690 II has fantastic airflow, build quality and versatility for the price.


----------



## DaveLT

I wouldn't ever say the CM 690 II has fantastic airflow ... if they made the plastic grille in the front coarser that would greatly improve airflow but they didn't.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I wouldn't ever say the CM 690 II has fantastic airflow ..


Fair enough. We all have our different opinions.


----------



## spikezone2004

Just got my side panel back however he didnt cut screw holes in it like I wanted so now im wondering how to attach the plexy glass I am thinking of just using some glue around the edges what do you guys think?


----------



## spikezone2004

Edit: double posted for some reason

Edit #2: After looking at videos I decided to use double sided stickies i think itll be best no screw holes / possible cracking. got everything i need except lowes has the worst customer service I have ever seen no one knew anything and when one did know she said "I think there on a j hook" and walked away I was like oh okay I will get right on that and find this j hook.

And a sign saying we cut glass and plexiglass, "sir can you cut my plexiglass" "no we dont cut plexiglass" sounds like a lazy person to me.


----------



## ginger_nuts

+1 for double sided tape.

Pretty sure the one I used was a 3M Scotch tape. It has a green backing and black in colour. It is the stuff, used heavily in automotive repairs, sticks like ______ (chocolate) to a blanket.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> +1 for double sided tape.
> 
> Pretty sure the one I used was a 3M Scotch tape. It has a green backing and black in colour. It is the stuff, used heavily in automotive repairs, sticks like ______ (chocolate) to a blanket.


Thank you.

I looked for black or the gel clear ones could only find white and didnt bother asking any other associates no one seemed to know anything/wanted to help. Was my first time in there so i didnt know where anything was lol,

I am glad my friend didnt drill holes in my case to screw it, this will be much better. Just got to wait to borrow his saw to cut my plexiglass, tried using plastic knife cutter i bought and didnt work


----------



## spikezone2004

Well my side panel mod is done! only thing I don't like about it is that it shows my 5.25 bays but I wanted a big window and I knew it would show that along with my hdd cage, so maybe one day ill do something to make those look more appeasing like painting them or something, unless someone has any ideas.


----------



## ginger_nuts

A really simple yet effective thing is to just paint the tool free retainers on the 5.25" bays and the doors on the HDD trays.

IMO a gloss white would work well for ya


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> A really simple yet effective thing is to just paint the tool free retainers on the 5.25" bays and the doors on the HDD trays.
> 
> IMO a gloss white would work well for ya


how easy is it to get them off the case? I would either paint them a gloss white since I was thinking of getting bright white leds that kind of have a blue tint to them or red cause i love red lol

What do you think of the side panel?


----------



## ginger_nuts

I personally just removed them from the case and gave them a light sand with fine sand paper. Spend the time to sand inside the letters, also give several light coats, allowing time to dry in between.

The window looks good, great work.


----------



## itomic

Did anyone fit Corsair H110 in this case ??


----------



## Janac

are u serious? i fit 360mm rad without problems and it is about 5cm thick above motherboard(up)


----------



## fommof

Guys, i own a CM690 II Advanced and i am interested in replacing the stock cpu cooler with an H80i.

The motherboard is an Asus P8Z77M and i am a bit worried if the H80i will interfere with either the VGA or with the motherboard itself.

Specifically, if i place the radiator at the back i need to know that it won't interfere with the VGA since it;s a micro ATX mobo and the PCI-E socket is closer to the CPU than usual.

If i place the radiator at the top (probably at the 12cm fan spot closer to the back of the case) i need to know that it won't interfere with the motherboard and that it will still be easy to install/uninstall cpus without having remove the radiator.

To make things even harder i am interested only in push/pull config.

*So if anybody can post pictures with a H80/H80i installed on a micro-ATX motherboard (and installed VGA) in the CM690 II Advanced i'd be grateful.*

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Guys, i own a CM690 II Advanced and i am interested in replacing the stock cpu cooler with an H80i.
> 
> The motherboard is an Asus P8Z77M and i am a bit worried if the H80i will interfere with either the VGA or with the motherboard itself.
> 
> Specifically, if i place the radiator at the back i need to know that it won't interfere with the VGA since it;s a micro ATX mobo and the PCI-E socket is closer to the CPU than usual.
> 
> If i place the radiator at the top (probably at the 12cm fan spot closer to the back of the case) i need to know that it won't interfere with the motherboard and that it will still be easy to install/uninstall cpus without having remove the radiator.
> 
> To make things even harder i am interested only in push/pull config.
> 
> *So if anybody can post pictures with a H80/H80i installed on a micro-ATX motherboard (and installed VGA) in the CM690 II Advanced i'd be grateful.*
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


I dont think you should have any problems, and you definitely shouldnt have to remove the radiator to uninstall/install cpus however I have never owned a micro atx board before so i am not 100% sure.

But i dont see why you would have to move the radiator to change cpus. hopefully someone with a micro atx board can confirm this


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Guys, i own a CM690 II Advanced and i am interested in replacing the stock cpu cooler with an H80i.
> 
> The motherboard is an Asus P8Z77M and i am a bit worried if the H80i will interfere with either the VGA or with the motherboard itself.
> 
> Specifically, if i place the radiator at the back i need to know that it won't interfere with the VGA since it;s a micro ATX mobo and the PCI-E socket is closer to the CPU than usual.
> 
> If i place the radiator at the top (probably at the 12cm fan spot closer to the back of the case) i need to know that it won't interfere with the motherboard and that it will still be easy to install/uninstall cpus without having remove the radiator.
> 
> To make things even harder i am interested only in push/pull config.
> 
> *So if anybody can post pictures with a H80/H80i installed on a micro-ATX motherboard (and installed VGA) in the CM690 II Advanced i'd be grateful.*
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


You shouldn't have any trouble. It should just fine on the back fan hole. Even though I don't have m-atx or an h80i, look at my picture and you should see that the GPU could easily be in the "top" slot and have room. The tubes on your rad I think will work having them on the bottom side, but if not, for sure there will be enough room on top. There is plenty of room around the CPU for the tubing to go any way you need to as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fommof

@ *spikezone2004* and *100cotton*

Guys you are probably right!

Found a picture of a Coolermaster Silencio 550 (if i am not wrong) with a Gene mobo and H80 installed at the back fan hole and installed vga and it seems just fine. Silencio 550 is smaller than the CM690 II Advanced so i'll be fine.

Thanks guys, +1 rep to both of you!


----------



## drnilly007

Anybody know what size fan fits the REAR SIDE PANEL, that small one that cools the socket behind the mobo?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Anybody know what size fan fits the REAR SIDE PANEL, that small one that cools the socket behind the mobo?


80mm 15mm thick fans


----------



## maxmax80

my past configuration ultra low power 775 whit Xeon L3110, Kingston Lovo 1.25vram & hd5450:
PSU Scythe Stronger plug.in 600W + 11 PWM fans & CM Window Rider Pwm controller
I usually use DEMCiflex magnetic filters





now (as you can see in my signature) the hardware has changed ..


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Guys, i own a CM690 II Advanced and i am interested in replacing the stock cpu cooler with an H80i.
> 
> The motherboard is an Asus P8Z77M and i am a bit worried if the H80i will interfere with either the VGA or with the motherboard itself.
> 
> Specifically, if i place the radiator at the back i need to know that it won't interfere with the VGA since it;s a micro ATX mobo and the PCI-E socket is closer to the CPU than usual.
> 
> If i place the radiator at the top (probably at the 12cm fan spot closer to the back of the case) i need to know that it won't interfere with the motherboard and that it will still be easy to install/uninstall cpus without having remove the radiator.
> 
> To make things even harder i am interested only in push/pull config.
> 
> *So if anybody can post pictures with a H80/H80i installed on a micro-ATX motherboard (and installed VGA) in the CM690 II Advanced i'd be grateful.*
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


here is a picture of mine with an H70. Not the same exact cooler but a single 120mm rad none the less.


----------



## Jtchal

Hey guys, anyone know where I can find a mesh dust filter sheet similar to the one found at the top/front of the CM 690 II? I'm currently working on another case mod but can't get anywhere without that dust filtering material.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone know where I can find a mesh dust filter sheet similar to the one found at the top/front of the CM 690 II? I'm currently working on another case mod but can't get anywhere without that dust filtering material.


http://www.demcifilter.com/

I believe this stuff is very similar if not a little bit better version of the mesh material. I havent tried it myself but a lot of other people use it and find it very good. I plan on getting some at some point instead of using foam filters on my side which doesnt seem to do much and doesnt look as good as mesh.


----------



## spikezone2004

Edit: for some reason it double posted.


----------



## maxmax80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/.


wow!!








I am a user of Demciflex for several years, but did not know they had renewed their website as well!
they have made a real business!

my 690's Demciflex filters:


----------



## M00NIE

Revived my old 690, took a lot of cleaning after it had been sitting in the attic for a year or so. Not much work on my cable management, planning to get some sleeved cables as well as a H220 in a couple of weeks.







Would it be better to have intake or exhaust on my side panel? I don't really see were the heat could go from the SLI 570's so unsure what would be the better option.


----------



## DaveLT

Exhaust. Trust me


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Well my side panel mod is done! only thing I don't like about it is that it shows my 5.25 bays but I wanted a big window and I knew it would show that along with my hdd cage, so maybe one day ill do something to make those look more appeasing like painting them or something, unless someone has any ideas.


window looks good and mods are nice, as far as a big window imo they look good, i like showing off all my internals, including bays etc, i also painted my interior bays like someone else said to give a shot, if you look at my pictures or build log you can see how white turns out, nice job none the less!
oh i used rivets for my window, i was going to go with a 3m tape, but wanted they visual aesthetics of the rivets.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> window looks good and mods are nice, as far as a big window imo they look good, i like showing off all my internals, including bays etc, i also painted my interior bays like someone else said to give a shot, if you look at my pictures or build log you can see how white turns out, nice job none the less!
> oh i used rivets for my window, i was going to go with a 3m tape, but wanted they visual aesthetics of the rivets.


Thank you. I will take a look at your build log, next thing I am going to do to my case is paint those and the HDD doors, debating between white, red, blue. I like red but my lights are blue lol and white will go with any color


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Thank you. I will take a look at your build log, next thing I am going to do to my case is paint those and the HDD doors, debating between white, red, blue. I like red but my lights are blue lol and white will go with any color


np, yeah white does go with most, just depends imo what color scheme you want to go with overall , mine is white and blue, so white was an easy go to color, being that its a base of the primary colors of the case.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> np, yeah white does go with most, just depends imo what color scheme you want to go with overall , mine is white and blue, so white was an easy go to color, being that its a base of the primary colors of the case.


I have blue lights but I am thinking of getting red lights but then I thought of getting the RGB led strip for inside my case so i can make it any color lol. So I am thinking white will be a nice safe color cause it will match all of them


----------



## spikezone2004

anyone have the corsair H100i in the 690?

Thinking of getting this cooler to replace my 620, after looking at the H100i thread showed case compatibility it had someone with it on top of there case but said it can vary by motherboard.

Reason I ask is cause I know my ram slots are high up kind of close not to sure if rad + fans would fit


----------



## ginger_nuts

I love this thread, especially when someone posts pictures of one which is not modded or painted.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I love this thread, especially when someone posts pictures of one which is not modded or painted.


pretty much the same thought here GN, My other 690II build is stock on the outside and modded on the inside.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> anyone have the corsair H100i in the 690?
> 
> Thinking of getting this cooler to replace my 620, after looking at the H100i thread showed case compatibility it had someone with it on top of there case but said it can vary by motherboard.
> 
> Reason I ask is cause I know my ram slots are high up kind of close not to sure if rad + fans would fit


I have the normal h100 in my cm690ii in pull only. Push+pull fits, but one fan is super tight as the 8 pin power on my mobo gets in the way a bit.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I have the normal h100 in my cm690ii in pull only. Push+pull fits, but one fan is super tight as the 8 pin power on my mobo gets in the way a bit.


I think I might just go for it and see if I can get it too fit i just feel like my ram will get in the way, i dont really want it on the bottom


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Hey everyone, longtime owner of a 690 ii advanced, and when I was installing my new gpu yesterday, I thought of something and wasnt sure if its been covered here before (so go easy on me if it has







)

At the bottom of the case, where I assume most people would put a 240mm rad or some 120mm intake fans, if you dont have anything there, there is pretty much open space with holes and filter? So, if my intake source is a front 140mm fan, isnt that air basically going right out the bottom of the case? So, should I put something solid over it to prevent the air loss, or am I overthinking here? Case temps are fine as is, but I saw it and something clicked in my head that I should ask. I figure at the lease the gpu will get fresher air this way?

Let me know what you guys think, and if this has been discussed already, I do apologize


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Hey everyone, longtime owner of a 690 ii advanced, and when I was installing my new gpu yesterday, I thought of something and wasnt sure if its been covered here before (so go easy on me if it has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> At the bottom of the case, where I assume most people would put a 240mm rad or some 120mm intake fans, if you dont have anything there, there is pretty much open space with holes and filter? So, if my intake source is a front 140mm fan, isnt that air basically going right out the bottom of the case? So, should I put something solid over it to prevent the air loss, or am I overthinking here? Case temps are fine as is, but I saw it and something clicked in my head that I should ask. I figure at the lease the gpu will get fresher air this way?
> 
> Let me know what you guys think, and if this has been discussed already, I do apologize


Air doesn't leak, it goes where you push them and certainly doesn't rise in a fan-cooled computer


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Thanks for the reply, makes total sense

Another observation...if I am using the top 2 140mm fans as exhaust, would there be a difference in airflow if I removed the dust filter from the top? Exhaust doesnt need dust filter, so would it allow for better exhaust?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, makes total sense
> 
> Another observation...if I am using the top 2 140mm fans as exhaust, would there be a difference in airflow if I removed the dust filter from the top? Exhaust doesnt need dust filter, so would it allow for better exhaust?


For air cooling, top exhaust is a no-no.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> For air cooling, top exhaust is a no-no.


Really? I followed the heat rises principle for all my builds and have had it this way in the 690 ii for a few years...

Front 140mm intake
2x140mm top exhaust
2x120mm push/pull exhaust on H60

What am I doing wrong or what should I add for optimal airflow? All my temps are pretty good?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Really? I followed the heat rises principle for all my builds and have had it this way in the 690 ii for a few years...
> 
> Front 140mm intake
> 2x140mm top exhaust
> 2x120mm push/pull exhaust on H60
> 
> What am I doing wrong or what should I add for optimal airflow? All my temps are pretty good?


You have been doing it wrong for years ... That is negative pressure and lots of it
To begin with a 690 ii can put 2 front fans (without any drive bay fans) right?
2 120s if it fits ( or 2 140s if they fit ) and 1 140 in the drive bay (intake) with some foam if you have a single DVD drive (seriously get rid of it ...) put a 120 under it, if you have a half bay long fan controller put the fan behind it and remember to use some foam to tilt the fan towards the RAM modules

2 120 intakes below (intake, you may or may not install 1 or 2)
If you want to keep top as exhaust invert H60 to intake and you will be fine since you're not air cooling.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

I have a USB 3.0 front header in one of my 5.25" bays, so I cant put a 120mm fan there unfortunately.

If I remove the rear-most 140mm top fan and keep the top fan closer to the front of the case and put the spare 140mm at the bottom as intake, would that be optimal?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

also, what is the best way to test if changed fan positions are making a differnce in temps of the cpu and gpu? loops of synthetic benchmarks?


----------



## DaveLT

Record down max temps at the same stage in prime95
Do what i did ... put the fan BEHIND the usb 3 header. I put mine behind the fan controller


----------



## Bryice9

Woooo! hehehe

pic source: Capital computer shop hongkong

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151474636111502&set=a.386023971501.174440.65889541501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryice9*
> 
> Woooo! hehehe


Nice introduction









A big welcome to the OCN family


----------



## M3TAl

693's already available to purchase?!?!


----------



## Bryice9

@ginger_nuts

Haha thanks but Its not mine, I just saw that pic on Capital computer shop facebook page based in hongkong


----------



## peste19

does anyone have a corsair h100 on the first cm690? if so how did you mounted it? With my mounted i dont have much space on top to place the fans and the radiator


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peste19*
> 
> does anyone have a corsair h100 on the first cm690? if so how did you mounted it? With my mounted i dont have much space on top to place the fans and the radiator


Sadly the 690 doesn't have holes punched everywhere so ya'll put the fans on top


----------



## JAM3S121

anyone have any clue what this window looks like on the case? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14429/win-171/Cooler_Master_690_Custom_DIY_Bolt-On_Full_Window_Kit_w_Black_Trim_-_14_34_x_16_12_.html?tl=g42c353s850

is it just a arylic piece you put the molding tape on or is it something that screws ?


----------



## DaveLT

You can use tape if you want to but CM uses plastic rivets ... for my CM690 PURE w/ Window (I bought it used)


----------



## peste19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Sadly the 690 doesn't have holes punched everywhere so ya'll put the fans on top


That kind of what i did, i put the radiator inside the case on top and then i took the top cover and put the fans between the top cover and the case however its kind of noisy when it speeds up. I was thinking of maybe alternating this by placing the fans inside the case on top and the radiator between the case and top cover, could this make less noise?

Any other ideas or opinions?


----------



## peste19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Sadly the 690 doesn't have holes punched everywhere so ya'll put the fans on top


That kind of what i did, i put the radiator inside the case on top and then i took the top cover and put the fans between the top cover and the case however its kind of noisy when it speeds up. I was thinking of maybe alternating this by placing the fans inside the case on top and the radiator between the case and top cover, could this make less noise?

Any other ideas or opinions?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peste19*
> 
> That kind of what i did, i put the radiator inside the case on top and then i took the top cover and put the fans between the top cover and the case however its kind of noisy when it speeds up. I was thinking of maybe alternating this by placing the fans inside the case on top and the radiator between the case and top cover, could this make less noise?
> 
> Any other ideas or opinions?


It will probably reduce noise yeah (not by much)


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peste19*
> 
> That kind of what i did, i put the radiator inside the case on top and then i took the top cover and put the fans between the top cover and the case however its kind of noisy when it speeds up. I was thinking of maybe alternating this by placing the fans inside the case on top and the radiator between the case and top cover, could this make less noise?
> 
> Any other ideas or opinions?


It will probably reduce noise yeah (not by much)


----------



## unimatrixzero

Attention 690 Club Members


Cooler Master is Searching for a special someone to do an UNBOXING of the *NEWEST 693 Cooler Master Case*. They are Especially interested in Members of the 690 club that know the case well and have been Loyal Owners and Members of this organization. In Short Cooler Master would like to become a bigger presence here on all the OCN CM CLUBS and be a part of what you guys have done so well here. Help others with their cases... Mod them and Love them..


As you Might already know Cooler Master is introducing its Newest 693 soon and we need someone that knows their way around a Camera to do a great Unboxing for them as a 690 Club Rep here on OCN. They really need a knowledgeable person from this organization to do it for them.

They need someone that knows their way around the Old and the New Cases and of course the case you Open is yours for doing the Unboxing.

If you are interested send me a PM and tell me what you would do, how you would do the unboxing.. Setting lights and all. and what kind of video equipment you will be using. You must do the Unboxing and Upload it on YouTube to be considered. No Exceptions.


Thanks so much for your interest in the CM 690 Line of Cases and thanks for helping Cooler Master Rule in the case field.

Great Job Guys and Gals..


----------



## M3TAl

Cool, hope CM does get more involved with the community.


----------



## unimatrixzero

They are going to.. OCN's Clubs are a very strong force to not be ignored.. they must unite with the public and owners and you are that Vehicle
.


----------



## JAM3S121

any idea on the release date?


----------



## George oc

Hey everyone, first post here!

For the past few days I've been going through this thread and I must say that the 690s are indeed getting quite some love from the ocn community, I'm so excited









The new 690 III is just around the corner and hopefully I'll be able to post some stuff soon. I've already sent some PMs to a few respectable contributors to this thread, let's see how it goes


----------



## M3TAl

Wish I was qualified to put the 690 III through its paces. I'm sure there's quite a few people in here that are capable of doing a real nice job of showing off this new case though.


----------



## spikezone2004

Anyone have a 360 radiator mounted on the outside of there 690 case? Or even a modded one with it inside?

Bout to set up water cooling but havent decided between 360 or 240 rad, If i get 240 I would mount it on the bottom as I dont think I could get it to fit on the top without it hitting my ram.
if I got a 360 I would mount it external (dont want to mod my case to put it inside) either on the back but maybe try on the top

just curious what it looks like see if it helps me make my decision for a 360 or 240 rad. I am getting the XSPC kit either the RS or AX I believe rs is a thicker rad i keep getting them mixed up but I am going for the thicker rad one.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Anyone have a 360 radiator mounted on the outside of there 690 case? Or even a modded one with it inside?
> 
> Bout to set up water cooling but havent decided between 360 or 240 rad, If i get 240 I would mount it on the bottom as I dont think I could get it to fit on the top without it hitting my ram.
> if I got a 360 I would mount it external (dont want to mod my case to put it inside) either on the back but maybe try on the top
> 
> just curious what it looks like see if it helps me make my decision for a 360 or 240 rad. I am getting the XSPC kit either the RS or AX I believe rs is a thicker rad i keep getting them mixed up but I am going for the thicker rad one.


What I would do is get a thin 240 rad in the top and just use 1 set of fans, and then get a super thick one on bottom. That's how I would set my case up.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Anyone have a 360 radiator mounted on the outside of there 690 case? Or even a modded one with it inside?
> 
> Bout to set up water cooling but havent decided between 360 or 240 rad, If i get 240 I would mount it on the bottom as I dont think I could get it to fit on the top without it hitting my ram.
> if I got a 360 I would mount it external (dont want to mod my case to put it inside) either on the back but maybe try on the top
> 
> just curious what it looks like see if it helps me make my decision for a 360 or 240 rad. I am getting the XSPC kit either the RS or AX I believe rs is a thicker rad i keep getting them mixed up but I am going for the thicker rad one.


It's pretty easy to mod the top for 360mm rad









I also tried 360 mm rad on the rear of my 690 II last summer using a 38mm Yates loon fan to mount to the case and rad, Kept the remaining GT between the rad and case (Neater) Same as my server


----------



## Juliotech

Hello, New here in the forums, i have a modded CM 690 II advanced and i wanna know where can i get the rubber cover for the cables holes.

Note: Im from Dominican Republic


----------



## DaveLT

I'm in the process of completely cutting out the top grilles of my CM 690 PURE to fit a 240 that is positioned away from the mobo








Otherwise the reason i'm installing a 240 up top is that i'm installing a 45mm 360 rad front (Pulled out drive cages entirely, who needs them?!) and push pull San Ace fans







(25mm thick "1212E" models)

Who wants some pics? I actually painted the case innards white a few months ago, maybe i'm going to redo it with indigo blue


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Anyone have a 360 radiator mounted on the outside of there 690 case? Or even a modded one with it inside?
> 
> Bout to set up water cooling but havent decided between 360 or 240 rad, If i get 240 I would mount it on the bottom as I dont think I could get it to fit on the top without it hitting my ram.
> if I got a 360 I would mount it external (dont want to mod my case to put it inside) either on the back but maybe try on the top
> 
> just curious what it looks like see if it helps me make my decision for a 360 or 240 rad. I am getting the XSPC kit either the RS or AX I believe rs is a thicker rad i keep getting them mixed up but I am going for the thicker rad one.


A thinner 240mm rad will fit in the top easy. Without modding, a 360 will not fit internally, but externally a 480 fits on the rear. As for a 240mm rad down the bottom, this depends on your PSU, if it is greater then 180mm you will have to mod the case to fit the rad. If it is less, you can squeeze the rad in, and I mean squeeze.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm in the process of completely cutting out the top grilles of my CM 690 PURE to fit a 240 that is positioned away from the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise the reason i'm installing a 240 up top is that i'm installing a 45mm 360 rad front (Pulled out drive cages entirely, who needs them?!) and push pull San Ace fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (25mm thick "1212E" models)
> 
> Who wants some pics? I actually painted the case innards white a few months ago, maybe i'm going to redo it with indigo blue


Please do not ask about posting pics, just post. It is always great to see other peoples work


----------



## spikezone2004

I just dont have any tools to mod my case I would have to use my friends shop but I have decided on the 240.

Now you guys have raised another issue the thickness lol. I am looking at the XSPC RS240 which is 35mm thick and the RX240 which is 58.5mm thick which is a big difference.

My PSU dimensions 86 x 150 x 155 so I will be able to fit it in the bottom easy since it is quite under 180mm right? If I put it on the bottom I would get the RX240 maybe get a couple extra degrees with the thicker rad but I dont think that would fit on the top at all cause you guys said thin and that definitely isnt thin lol

My idea was when I add my gpu onto my loop to get a thin 240 for the top as mentioned above, for rightnow I am going to get a mount and use my current Kuhler 620 on my gpu.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Please do not ask about posting pics, just post. It is always great to see other peoples work


Alright, here goes. Been putting the case on the backburner since i have other projects

Those marks on the interior paint are intentionally done by me to check paint thickness


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I just dont have any tools to mod my case I would have to use my friends shop but I have decided on the 240.
> 
> Now you guys have raised another issue the thickness lol. I am looking at the XSPC RS240 which is 35mm thick and the RX240 which is 58.5mm thick which is a big difference.
> 
> My PSU dimensions 86 x 150 x 155 so I will be able to fit it in the bottom easy since it is quite under 180mm right? If I put it on the bottom I would get the RX240 maybe get a couple extra degrees with the thicker rad but I dont think that would fit on the top at all cause you guys said thin and that definitely isnt thin lol
> 
> My idea was when I add my gpu onto my loop to get a thin 240 for the top as mentioned above, for rightnow I am going to get a mount and use my current Kuhler 620 on my gpu.


Your plan seems sound, what pump and res. are you planning on using? What size tubing as well? If not chosen, I would highly suggest something with a thicker wall. It tends to be better at tighter radius bends.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Alright, here goes. Been putting the case on the backburner since i have other projects
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those marks on the interior paint are intentionally done by me to check paint thickness


Nice work







Keep us posted.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Your plan seems sound, what pump and res. are you planning on using? What size tubing as well? If not chosen, I would highly suggest something with a thicker wall. It tends to be better at tighter radius bends.
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted.


Wow, i thought thicker wall pipes were pointless. I guess i do learn many new things everyday which is leading to why i'm forgetting stuff at a insane rate ...

Alright, thanks







I'll get to it after i'm done designing what i want in mind for either 1) 2X CM N300 riveted together or 2) 2 Xiggy Asgards riveted together


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Wow, i thought thicker wall pipes were pointless. I guess i do learn many new things everyday which is leading to why i'm forgetting stuff at a insane rate ...
> 
> Alright, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get to it after i'm done designing what i want in mind for either 1) 2X CM N300 riveted together or 2) 2 Xiggy Asgards riveted together


That's why you come here to learn and for us to remind you


----------



## Juliotech

Hi is there anyway I could get a set of CM 690 II Advanced rubber grommets for the cable management holes?


----------



## Janac

u dont have to mod the case to fit 360mm rad inside at the top. i mean what is your problem? it so easy.


----------



## M3TAl

If you're so convinced of this then show us a 360mm rad up there without mods.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Your plan seems sound, what pump and res. are you planning on using? What size tubing as well? If not chosen, I would highly suggest something with a thicker wall. It tends to be better at tighter radius bends.
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted.


The tubing is 7/16" x 5/8". I should be able to mount it without sever bends. I think i might try putting it at the top, I went with the thicker rad, and take out the mesh at the top so it will stick out higher but then I can put push and pull fan setup hopefully get a couple extra degrees or so. As for the pump and res it is the XSPC RX240 kit

I am thinking about cable management now. I want to sleeve my kits so my cables are all 1 color but I dont want to have to take off all the connectors looking for some other ways but dont think theyre are any.


----------



## ginger_nuts

There is many different brands of extensions.

I have used Bitfenix, which seem good quality and price. The only down side is making the cables longer, then you have to find a way of hiding the left over.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

this is my 690 2 advanced casemod-


----------



## M3TAl

Haha wow, never seen anything like that before.


----------



## ginger_nuts

@ cptnighthawk666

What type of screen is that? Is it an aux. screen? A tablet? etc

Nice work non the less


----------



## M00NIE

Im a big fan of the rotated motherboard design so decided to mod my 690



Its been really hot in the UK recently so been having friends round for BBQ's every other day, and hurling this thing round the house to play league in the front room. Just ended up this way, easier to plug cables in


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> @ cptnighthawk666
> 
> What type of screen is that? Is it an aux. screen? A tablet? etc
> 
> Nice work non the less


it is a laptop screen 1366 by 720


----------



## spikezone2004

Is there a trick to getting the hdd doors off? Trying to take them off to paint them but I can't figure out how to get them off from the tray, I see there is a pin tried pushing it through but it wont budge at all.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Is there a trick to getting the hdd doors off? Trying to take them off to paint them but I can't figure out how to get them off from the tray, I see there is a pin tried pushing it through but it wont budge at all.


What do you mean HDD Doors?
If you mean the two metal bars they are directly riveted to the ODD cage above which means you'll have to drill out the ODD cage rivets as well ... which is alot of them


----------



## M3TAl

Think he's talking about the plastic clips that say Cooler Master on them. What latches to the cage to lock the HDD tray in place. If that makes sense.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Think he's talking about the plastic clips that say Cooler Master on them. What latches to the cage to lock the HDD tray in place. If that makes sense.


Yes that is what im talking about, the latches that close the hdd bays. You put the hdd in the tray push it in and the latch that closes and locks them


----------



## ginger_nuts

I believe removing the pin is hard work.

Personally when I did it I just taped up around the door, in the open position. But saying that, a little bit of over spray is no biggy, becoz when closed and a HDD installed you will not see any of it.


----------



## spikezone2004

Thats why I was thinking I might have to do, I have seen some people take them off but I dont want to break it.

Just painting some parts came out looking good, except for the spray paint on my cement had to scrub that off quick lol


----------



## memery.uag

I'm inspired. This is currently the disaster in my 690's case right now. I'm gonna shut'er down and re route, tape, cut, glue, drill and post what I come up with!!


----------



## spikezone2004

Look forward to seeing with what you come up with, always looking for ideas.

I am bout to re do my wire management thinking of taking everything out then putting it back together.

wish I had the patience to sleeve all my cables but I dont want to take off all the connectors and sleeve then put the connectors back on


----------



## spikezone2004

Double post. for some reason my mouse double clicks lately when I click once very frustrating I think my mouse is starting to go.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Been away for some time...lots of nice ideas going on. Love that lcd in the 5.25 bays and the rotated mobo one.









I may mod mine like that, but will probably have to sell it to accomodate some new gear.
Wish my house was bigger though :/

I'll be posting a rebuild soon, with x79 goodness and then a complete overhaul.


----------



## Duski

certainly some impressive new builds in here, and glad to see the conversing about the 690III cant wait to see more in depth so on so forth, i want to upgrade, though i do love my 690II


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd find it hard to sell my cm 690 II...The III looks cool, I can't wait to get one, it surprised me compared to the pics I had seen before.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Have to say that I really like what I see so far with the 690 III. Some are saying that it's not much of an upgrade over revision II but I disagree. I get the feeling cable management will be a breeze now that the case is wider and the back side panel has a new design.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I specially like the front 2x120 fan mounts, good for rads and the stuff I would have modded in a regular cm 690 II advanced.
Not a fan of the super big 230mm fan but well, it's not bad either, gonna have to give it a shot.


----------



## DaveLT

One word about the CM 690 III ... MASSIVELY LARGER. I wasn't expecting it to be 230mm wide! (CM showed it as 320mm LOL http://www.coolermaster.com/images/upload/images/case/cm690iii-4.jpg)
Jeez, it's now essentially a HAF 912 ...
Not keen on the 230mm fan though. All of them suck and can't produce enough CFM due to static pressure pulling it through a front filter

Certainly the 690 III still looks a hella lot better than the HAF 912 Advanced (and costs the same!)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice, I like em thick xD


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd find it hard to sell my cm 690 II...The III looks cool, I can't wait to get one, it surprised me compared to the pics I had seen before.


Couldn't bring myself to sell my 2 CM 690 v 1s








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*
> 
> Have to say that I really like what I see so far with the 690 III. Some are saying that it's not much of an upgrade over revision II but I disagree. I get the feeling cable management will be a breeze now that the case is wider and the back side panel has a new design.


Nice to see your still around








Any Viper updates?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I specially like the front 2x120 fan mounts, good for rads and the stuff I would have modded in a regular cm 690 II advanced.
> Not a fan of the super big 230mm fan but well, it's not bad either, gonna have to give it a shot.


I've modded / modding one of my CM690 II's to fit a 420mm rad in the front. I might do a mates with a 280mm









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> One word about the CM 690 III ... MASSIVELY LARGER. I wasn't expecting it to be 230mm wide! (CM showed it as 320mm LOL http://www.coolermaster.com/images/upload/images/case/cm690iii-4.jpg)
> Jeez, it's now essentially a HAF 912 ...
> Not keen on the 230mm fan though. All of them suck and can't produce enough CFM due to static pressure pulling it through a front filter
> 
> Certainly the 690 III still looks a hella lot better than the HAF 912 Advanced (and costs the same!)


I hope it's not 320mm wide, That will spoil the look of it








Gotta agree it's a lot sexier than the HAF 912 Advanced


----------



## ginger_nuts

I wonder if this thread will update with the release of the 690 III.

I am already planning a build in one, was thinking of using 2x 200mm rads. instead of the typical 240mm rads everyone else is using.

Maybe even a platform change to Intel. Or stick with AMD with SLi GTX760's So many options.

But the fun will be modding it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Couldn't bring myself to sell my 2 CM 690 v 1s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see your still around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Viper updates?
> I've modded / modding one of my CM690 II's to fit a 420mm rad in the front. I might do a mates with a 280mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not 320mm wide, That will spoil the look of it


No Viper updates yet (she's kinda on the backburner at the moment







). And don't worry, the 690 III is definitely not 320mm wide!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, I'm gonna go ahead and mod my case...I got into litecoin mining and wanna more gpus but stay aircooled.
The rotated cm 690 II gave me a great deal of inspiration!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Couldn't bring myself to sell my 2 CM 690 v 1s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see your still around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Viper updates?
> I've modded / modding one of my CM690 II's to fit a 420mm rad in the front. I might do a mates with a 280mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not 320mm wide, That will spoil the look of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta agree it's a lot sexier than the HAF 912 Advanced


420mm rad ... Are you sure it will fit? I just measured to fit a 360 rad i barely have any space left over on the front (I removed the drive cages!)
Granted it's the first gen but still it's the same size


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 420mm rad ... Are you sure it will fit? I just measured to fit a 360 rad i barely have any space left over on the front (I removed the drive cages!)
> Granted it's the first gen but still it's the same size


I've seen it done and it's amazing..involves getting rid of 5.25 and 3.5 bays altogether.

Guys, I'm gonna need some help rotating my case. The mobo tray seems like too much work...
I wanna rotate the chassis, get rid of the 5.25 and 3.5 bays altogether, and leave the front, bottom and back of the case as rad slots.
Gotta figure out how to mount the psu, was thinking of moving it to the bottom (or ex front of the case).

The front bezel I wanna remove it and place it in the front (ex top of the case) and use the top bezel as a modded slot for the back panel slots. (hole in between)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I've seen it done and it's amazing..involves getting rid of 5.25 and 3.5 bays altogether.
> 
> Guys, I'm gonna need some help rotating my case. The mobo tray seems like too much work...
> I wanna rotate the chassis, get rid of the 5.25 and 3.5 bays altogether, and leave the front, bottom and back of the case as rad slots.
> Gotta figure out how to mount the psu, was thinking of moving it to the bottom (or ex front of the case).
> 
> The front bezel I wanna remove it and place it in the front (ex top of the case) and use the top bezel as a modded slot for the back panel slots. (hole in between)


I removed all the bays in my 690 II with very little work. It does compromise some of the structural integrity of the case but you'll be adding some strength back to it by mounting the 420 at the front. This is pretty much how mine sits at the moment.

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/Worklog Album/viper-6869.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/Worklog Album/viper-6827.jpg.html

Oh and... what is this?? A new case for spider?? First impression: wow it's wide!

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/cm690-8860_zps14014b55.jpg.html

Obligatory banana for scale.

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/cm690-8863_zpsef537e18.jpg.html

Stay tuned for more photos and info









http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/cm690-8864_zps9e6b987d.jpg.html


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Unboxing the 690 III*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Nice one Derek! I lack a video camera so can only do my unboxing with photos


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks spider...I'll do something similar, get rid of the hdd and 5.25 bays altogether and make that part of the case the bottom, then modifiy the top bezel to accomodate the pci slot vents and exhaust fan.
Might have to do something special with the psu slot, which I won't use.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Sounds exciting! Please do let me know when/if you get a build log going. I'd love to follow your progress.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Everyone else has theirs, I can't wait to get mine.

I better place an order for some new hardware.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, I can't afford the III right now so I figured I might as well give my trusty case a new spin.

I'll post a build log here by Sunday, should be done in one or two weeks me thinks.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 420mm rad ... Are you sure it will fit? I just measured to fit a 360 rad i barely have any space left over on the front (I removed the drive cages!)
> Granted it's the first gen but still it's the same size


It'll fit but it's going to hang out the bottom of the case a little







and need new front feet.



Good work Derek on the review, I'm not a fan of several features of the 690 III


----------



## spikezone2004

I just finished putting my XSPC in my 690 II, had to mod the top panel to get the radiator to fit on top.

Also painted the trays and locks red

The rad is on the outside I put a little extra tubing to make sure it had good flow and not a sharp turn. My first WC setup, if anyone has any suggestions on something I should change let me know


----------



## ginger_nuts

Can anyone guess what I just had delivered to me?

More and better pics later when I get home.

For now I am going to order some things.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yay







I admit I was pretty excited when it got dropped off. Also, fastest international shipping ever!! I think it took only 2 days to get to NZ!


----------



## M3TAl

So jealous







. All these awesome 690 III's and that Raystorm RX240














.


----------



## ginger_nuts

OK so I was lucky enough to receive a 690 III. But know I am planning a upgrade build.

My overall opinion is the 690 III is a modern update of the 690 II whilst retaining the styles of the original 690, which IMO is and was very classy. I think they have done a great job at continuing the 690 line of cases.

They have added some much needed radiator support for water cooling, but have also allowed for some serious air cooling.

CM have included three places to mount 2.5" disk drives not in the racks, add the racks and you can store 10 SSDs (or 2.5" HDDs) in total. You can also adjust the racks to have upto 7x 3.5" HDDs.

If there is anything I have missed, or something else you would like to see or know, just ask









But here are some photo's;

The box




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








The case


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Insides


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The cages, as you can see, they can be adjusted to fit 2.5" *or* 3.5" disks.


Worms view


Overall, no grommets on the holes. But they are nice and clean, no sharp edges












The window panel


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fitted it hides the HDD area. It is slightly smoked in colour as well.


The window sits flush.


It is fitted using bend over lugs. Smart move in my opinion. Especially if a paint job is in the plans












Bit n Pieces of the case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The rear
Has 27mm of spacing, a plus in my books. It also has mounting points for a 2.5" drive, another plus.


The front
Massive 200mm fan or support for a 240mm rad or 2x 140mm fans. Small mod you should be able to fit a 280mm rad.


Interesting







the supplied fan comes with space for four 5mm LEDs.


Under the 5.25" bay is another 2.5" mounting point










A bag of standard goodies and some extras












Some nice features.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A cool feature, the HDD racks are adjustable, they simply slide to fit 3.5" or 2.5" drives. Nice


Front rad spacing whilst retaining three 3.5" disk bays approx 50mm. Note the fans can sit in between the front panel and case.


Spacing between top of case and MB approx 30mm










Spacing for the top rad and fans, approx 70mm.












Comparison of a 690 II Advanced and the 690 III.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It is only slightly bigger, but has many more features.






Some facts and figures.
Max CPU height is 171mm
Weight 8.7Kg (19.2lbs)
230mm wide x 507mm high x 502mm deep.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It looks great, I love some of the changes the interior has, and the smoked window! Much better design than the original windowed side panel with the fan slot and vent. That ruined it for me...
Next step is make the 5.25 bay and all hdd cages modular mwahaha


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Derek! I lack a video camera so can only do my unboxing with photos


Thanks SM.. Love your build..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It looks great, I love some of the changes the interior has, and the smoked window! Much better design than the original windowed side panel with the fan slot and vent. That ruined it for me...
> Next step is make the 5.25 bay and all hdd cages modular mwahaha


They actually are.. The bottom harddrive unit can be removed too with screws to accommodate three ssd rack or just remove it all if you want.. its easy peasy.


----------



## Gripen90

I still think that this is one of the best looking cases ever made - probably why it has survived so many upgrades. It will only be replaced by a Cooler Master CM 690 III nVidia Edtion if that arrives.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> They actually are.. The bottom harddrive unit can be removed too with screws to accommodate three ssd rack or just remove it all if you want.. its easy peasy.


I meant the 5.25 bays, to leave room for a 360 in the front or top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> I still think that this is one of the best looking cases ever made - probably why it has survived so many upgrades. It will only be replaced by a Cooler Master CM 690 III nVidia Edtion if that arrives.


Easy to say if you're an Nvidia nut








What if you get an AMD card man? xD


----------



## DaveLT

I can totally see some people putting a 38mm fan in front


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I meant the 5.25 bays, to leave room for a 360 in the front or top.
> Easy to say if you're an Nvidia nut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if you get an AMD card man? xD


Hehe then the AMD card would have to get another case or be installed in the other PC


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Something small that I really like about the 690 III is the inclusion of all the little rubber grommets in various shapes and sizes for sound dampening on fans etc. I'll certainly be making the most of those!

This weekend I will have some photos up comparing all 3 revisions of this case side by side so you can see the improvements that have been made along the line







Though bear in mind that my 690 II is in an un-finished, modded state


----------



## M3TAl

Does the bottom have dust filtration? If so is it easily removable? Or is there none at all?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Does the bottom have dust filtration? If so is it easily removable? Or is there none at all?


Yes, there are removable dust filters in the front and bottom of the case. The bottom ones are mounted beneath the case rather than inside it.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Does the bottom have dust filtration? If so is it easily removable? Or is there none at all?


What case are you asking about?

The 690 II has filtration, but IMO is a pits to remove.

The 690 III also has it, but is easy.


----------



## M3TAl

Yes I know, I hate the bottom dust filter on these 690 II's. Been hoping they would make it slide out like in that picture for a long, long time. I haven't seen anyone else show that yet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice improvements overall...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> What case are you asking about?
> 
> The 690 II has filtration, but IMO is a pits to remove.
> 
> The 690 III also has it, but is easy.


A filter THAT long is a PITA to remove as well ...


----------



## ivanlabrie

No way to compare...at least it IS removable and easier to clean.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> A filter THAT long is a PITA to remove as well ...


Not at all. I just had a go and it glides out with ease. Little to no effort required.


----------



## ticallista

It does depend on where the case is located though. If the back of the case is situated close to a wall, it'll be harder to remove.


----------



## ginger_nuts

The removal of the filter is easy.

If you place a computer next to a wall at the rear it will be more difficult. If you place your computer that makes it difficult to access, it will make things more difficult.

Access to a computer is something a manufacturer can not solve.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> The removal of the filter is easy.
> 
> If you place a computer next to a wall at the rear it will be more difficult. If you place your computer that makes it difficult to access, it will make things more difficult.
> 
> Access to a computer is something a manufacturer can not solve.


If I get one it'd be right next to me on the desk









I'll have to catch up soon about the GTS 450 GPU if your still keen, oh and check out the 690 III


----------



## nickt1862

No more top hotswap starting with the 690 III.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> No more top hotswap starting with the 690 III.


A feature i would rather not have for the sake of a extra fan mount (360 rad) ... if they included that. But no ...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> No more top hotswap starting with the 690 III.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A feature i would rather not have for the sake of a extra fan mount (360 rad) ... if they included that. But no ...
Click to expand...

My stance is fine add features but don't take away any either.

I love the 690 line as I have a 690 II Advanced which has that hotswap, but without that top hotswap I might sadly pass the 690 III.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I personally never used the hot swap feature, hence I modded it out. Not many other cases offer a hot swap feature.

But on the same note the personal storage compartment, is a bit of wasted space.

I agree, maybe extra spacing for a 360 rad up top would of been received better by the industry. It would of made the case stand apart from others. Maybe it is something they could consider down the track for an upgrade







Kinda like the USB 3.0 update was for the 690 II.


----------



## M3TAl

You know what ALL case manufacturers should be implementing? Proper front panel grounding and throw proper wire shielding in too. Most of them seem to really cheap out on the front panel wiring/setup.

Can't comment on the 690 III but my 690 II get's that wonderful electronic background noise when the CPU is on High Performance power plan. It quiets down on power saver.

There's some tutorials on the net for fixing this but I don't have a soldering gun







.

Those are my main two problems with the 690 II, everything else is awesome though







.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I personally never used the hot swap feature, hence I modded it out. Not many other cases offer a hot swap feature.
> 
> But on the same note the personal storage compartment, is a bit of wasted space.
> 
> I agree, maybe extra spacing for a 360 rad up top would of been received better by the industry. It would of made the case stand apart from others. Maybe it is something they could consider down the track for an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like the USB 3.0 update was for the 690 II.


Difficult to please everyone for sure, but I will definitely be making use of the storage area at the top of the case. Finally I'll have a good home for my card reader and flash drive! 360 rad support of course would be nice but hey... we're modders and we enjoy a challenge


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Anyone have more pics or videos of the 693 ??


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Anyone have more pics or videos of the 693 ??


Here are all the official images of the case. I am halfway through doing my own photos of the case and then I'll be putting a simple system in it (to be followed up with a serious water-cooled project!). Please let me know if there is anything you specifically want photographed or measured and I will do so for you. I own the first two revisions as well so can compare against them too. Keep an eye out for more photos from me tomorrow!

Spoiler tags used as this is an image heavy post!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/45degree_zps16cf31a4.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/45degree_window_zpsfe2dcffe.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/45_system_zps95565a15.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/45_system_window_zpsbc5be6dd.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/240mmfront_zpsd8c50646.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/240mmtop_zpsefb2bf04.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/bundledfans_zpsd7ff892d.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/filter_zps8028b7df.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/front_zps00a54f36.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/HDD_SSD_zps0ee61768.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/no...0 III/interiorwithsystem_zps468efd2b.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/interior_zps9c744938.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/package_front_zps27b5650d.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/package_side_zps2a397874.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/rear_zps3bd94188.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/sidepanelwindow_zpsf604274d.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/sidepanel_zps5ec38721.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/no...0 III/SSDbehindtheMBtray_zps44bdeccf.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/topcover_zps6f09392d.jpg.html


----------



## RemagCP

Does anyone know if the 690 III window panel would fit on the 690 II? I know the sleds/holes are the same, so I would think they are the same size. The 690 III window looks so clean.


----------



## DaveLT

If they put 2 120mm front instead i would have a use for them ... for other places.
But ... they put a 200mm which in my books pretty much if you have a filter your airflow = 0


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 690 III window panel would fit on the 690 II? I know the sleds/holes are the same, so I would think they are the same size. The 690 III window looks so clean.


Unfortunately it does not fit as the 690 II is a few cm longer than the III.


----------



## unimatrixzero

YOU ASKED FOR MORE PICTURES >>> HERE YOU ARE








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Unboxing the 690 III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

It looks awesome


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hey guys, as promised, my overview of the 690 III is now complete and can be viewed here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1417618/spiders-hands-on-overview-of-the-cm-690-iii-image-heavy/0_100#post_20587939

Here's a few pictures of the "finished" system. I have new water-cooling gear on its way so will start a build log once some of the packages begin to arrive









http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9037_zps82bdd568.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9041-2copy_zps649af053.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9043copy_zps10a9b283.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9045copy_zpsbb781846.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9049copy_zps9bcc54fd.jpg.html

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9053copy_zpsc59fe09a.jpg.html


----------



## DaveLT

Does anyone have a recommendation as to what tool (apart from a dremel reinforced wheel, i won't use that since i think it would blow my ears out ...) should i use to cut out the 690 fan grille?
CM uses some seriously stiff steel so stiff that i began ruining a metal snippers while cutting it halfway through


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> I still think that this is one of the best looking cases ever made - probably why it has survived so many upgrades. It will only be replaced by a Cooler Master CM 690 III nVidia Edtion if that arrives.


Agreed. I'm about to upgrade to some Intel and repaint because the guy I took it off of when I was in the marines didn't take care of it. I need to get some green plexi for a new window because mines scratched. I love this case. I'm in the process off an extended mod right now to accommodate a custom loop for CPU and dual cards.


----------



## Norse

with the 690 III i see the graphics are VERY close to the hdd bays if you are using 3.5" drives but just HOW close are they actually? it looks like if your gfx power was at the "end" of the card not the side you'd be limited on 3.5" drives?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> with the 690 III i see the graphics are VERY close to the hdd bays if you are using 3.5" drives but just HOW close are they actually? it looks like if your gfx power was at the "end" of the card not the side you'd be limited on 3.5" drives?


Hmm that's a good question. I have a 4850 X2 lying around that should be sufficient for testing this out. Will look into it tomorrow morning for you


----------



## ginger_nuts

Is this what you are asking for?

VGA card length with HDD = 280mm

VGA card length with SSD = 312mm

VGA card length with out cage = 423mm


----------



## BadDad62

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*
> 
> Hey guys, as promised, my overview of the 690 III is now complete and can be viewed here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1417618/spiders-hands-on-overview-of-the-cm-690-iii-image-heavy/0_100#post_20587939
> 
> Here's a few pictures of the "finished" system. I have new water-cooling gear on its way so will start a build log once some of the packages begin to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9037_zps82bdd568.jpg.html
> 
> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9041-2copy_zps649af053.jpg.html
> 
> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9043copy_zps10a9b283.jpg.html
> 
> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9045copy_zpsbb781846.jpg.html
> 
> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9049copy_zps9bcc54fd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/noire-badger/media/CM690 III/690III-9053copy_zpsc59fe09a.jpg.html






Damm nice lookin' work "spiderm0nkey". So that's what air cooling looks like, Why is your GPU in the lower slots?

I thought that's why they made the drive bays like that, or remove them but who has that many 2.5" drives anyway?


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Is this what you are asking for?
> 
> VGA card length with HDD = 280mm
> 
> VGA card length with SSD = 312mm
> 
> VGA card length with out cage = 423mm


so with the HDD cage set for 3.5% you bascally can only use a card 250 or less if you think 3cm for PCI-E if the cables come out back rather than side


----------



## ivanlabrie

Disassembled my cm 690 II today...removed the case feet and started planning my rotated chassis mod.

I'll be doing some drawing to decide how to go about it (I suck at sketchup, wish I knew how to use it better)

So far I got the window side panel done, glued some neodymium magnets to fix it to the case. Decided to use the former top of the case as the front now and will get rid of the 5.25 and 3.5 cages.
Thoughts? Will I need to add something to hold the case together there?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> Damm nice lookin' work "spiderm0nkey". So that's what air cooling looks like, Why is your GPU in the lower slots?
> 
> I thought that's why they made the drive bays like that, or remove them but who has that many 2.5" drives anyway?


It's a bit of trickery







I always prefer to put it into the second slot as it helps make a case look much more spacious. I don't recall but I think my board has a couple of 16x slots on it anyway so it doesn't matter so much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Disassembled my cm 690 II today...removed the case feet and started planning my rotated chassis mod.
> 
> I'll be doing some drawing to decide how to go about it (I suck at sketchup, wish I knew how to use it better)
> 
> So far I got the window side panel done, glued some neodymium magnets to fix it to the case. Decided to use the former top of the case as the front now and will get rid of the 5.25 and 3.5 cages.
> Thoughts? Will I need to add something to hold the case together there?


From my experience, yes. I removed the 5.25" and 3.5" cages and found the chassis to lose a lot of its structural integrity. Highly recommend either re-doing the motherboard tray entirely or creating a panel that is securely attached to the main frame of the chassis and the motherboard tray.

Also, thank you Gingernuts







Saved me from dismantling my freshly built system!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*
> 
> It's a bit of trickery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always prefer to put it into the second slot as it helps make a case look much more spacious. I don't recall but I think my board has a couple of 16x slots on it anyway so it doesn't matter so much.
> From my experience, yes. I removed the 5.25" and 3.5" cages and found the chassis to lose a lot of its structural integrity. Highly recommend either re-doing the motherboard tray entirely or creating a panel that is securely attached to the main frame of the chassis and the motherboard tray.
> 
> Also, thank you Gingernuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved me from dismantling my freshly built system!


Sounds complicated, but I don't wanna rotate the tray so I'll just make room for my psu go with a rotated case and feet.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sounds complicated, but I don't wanna rotate the tray so I'll just make room for my psu go with a rotated case and feet.


You don't need to rotate the tray but if you're removing all the drive cages it would be worthwhile to look at putting a panel in to get back some of that support. The chassis warps pretty easily without those drive cages in it. Make sure you get a build log going too


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*
> 
> You don't need to rotate the tray but if you're removing all the drive cages it would be worthwhile to look at putting a panel in to get back some of that support. The chassis warps pretty easily without those drive cages in it. Make sure you get a build log going too


I'm starting this weekend, need to take pictures outdoors, at my father-in-law's place. I don't have the proper tools for this job.


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm starting this weekend, need to take pictures outdoors, at my father-in-law's place. I don't have the proper tools for this job.


I'm keen to see what you can produce, I'm looking for a second hand CM690 II so I can try and do decent mods to it. I'm too scared to butcher my Black and White Edition CM 690 II for now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, got mine used for really cheap, and I wanna add 3 more 7970s to my rig, so I'll need the ft-02 style design for air to work.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I have something in the post coming to my 690 III soon!!!!



And picked this up yesterday to go with it


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice!









Can't argue with new goodies...


----------



## DaveLT

You guys with the 25mm rear fans ...

Silence is overrated


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have two 120x38mm fans man...xD

I think silence is over rated till those piss you off for 24/7.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have two 120x38mm fans man...xD
> 
> I think silence is over rated till those piss you off for 24/7.


That isn't my only 12038 fan ... There's the other Nidec UltraFlo 210CFM fan on my desk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That isn't my only 12038 fan ... There's the other Nidec UltraFlo 210CFM fan on my desk










Come, gimme a hug...lol

I own two nidec 5300rpm beta-v's, I still prefer 120x38mm fans but not for 24/7 usage at max rpm.
Panaflos are great if you can find them. (the 3000rpm or less 120x38 hydrowave models)


----------



## ginger_nuts

All this loud / noisy fan talk make my ears bleed.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nothing like those Sanyo Denki's for quiet and good performance rad fans...hard to fine nowadays though.

I can't wait to start working on my case mod, I'll post a new thread and link it from here this weekend.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> All this loud / noisy fan talk make my ears bleed.


Bad pun you got there


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have something in the post coming to my 690 III soon!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And picked this up yesterday to go with it


Stealing my idea for this 690 II







. Going 2x NexXos ST30 240mm rads, EK Supremacy (clear plexi w/o the stupid circles), EK VGA Supremacy, XSPC X2O 750 Pump/res combo in series with Phobya DC12-260.

I also have the 990FXA-UD3 haha (Rev. 1.1 though, been alot of complaints about their UEFI bios







).

Going to get clear tubing and Mayhems Pastel Ice White (looks like milk), the fittings are black chrome Monsoon compressions.


----------



## memery.uag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memery.uag*
> 
> I'm inspired. This is currently the disaster in my 690's case right now. I'm gonna shut'er down and re route, tape, cut, glue, drill and post what I come up with!!


Okay so 6 hours later, some minor cuts in my thumbs and realizing I only had ONE zip tie left in the house, it really doesn't look much better. I did rip out the bottom HDD tray and piggybacked 2 of my 3 SSD's using the included adapter then used the brackets from the case to install both piggybacked SSD's into my last empty 5.25" slot. It worked slick. Still am fighting with the four PCIe power cables and the 5 SATA data and power cables.

I think I'm just trying to stuff 5 pounds of dirt into a 3 pound bag but oh well,

Pics soon, once I gtet the zip ties.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memery.uag*
> 
> Okay so 6 hours later, some minor cuts in my thumbs and realizing I only had ONE zip tie left in the house, it really doesn't look much better. I did rip out the bottom HDD tray and piggybacked 2 of my 3 SSD's using the included adapter then used the brackets from the case to install both piggybacked SSD's into my last empty 5.25" slot. It worked slick. Still am fighting with the four PCIe power cables and the 5 SATA data and power cables.
> 
> I think I'm just trying to stuff 5 pounds of dirt into a 3 pound bag but oh well,
> 
> Pics soon, once I gtet the zip ties.


Something like this Silverstone will help with the HDDs


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's really cool...I should get some of those eventually. (or make em)

Ok, got some progress done on my ft02 inspired mod, first time cutting metal with a dremel. It's not as easy as it looks!

-Got rid of the 3.5 bay altogether, will have to figure out a custom hdd holdster of sorts. (was thinking of having the hdd's sit vertically against the mobo tray in the back)
-My case now supports a 360 rad in the top (which is now the front







)
-Got rid of those plastic bars that make the front panel look crappy if light is applied beneath the mesh/filter.
-Got rid of the stock mesh, will need modder's mesh, and lots of it.

Things to do:

-Post a build log
-Take good quality pictures with sun light and no flash
-Buy something to use as rubber feet, since I only have two atm. (maybe I'll go with taller feet to get more space for bottom intakes to breath)
-Buy demciflex magnetic filters galore


----------



## ginger_nuts

I have a small build log if anyone interested









http://www.overclock.net/t/1420082/cm-690-iii-water-build-some-other-stuff


----------



## M3TAl

Let me know how those NexXxos ST30's are. I want two of them. Won't have all the parts until Xmas. Just sitting on an XSPC X2O 750 bayres/pump combo, Phobya DC12-260, Monsoon compressions, and EK VGA Supremacy. The wait is killing me









Is that Alphacool DC-LT going to handle the loop? Unless this chart is very wrong it has very low flow and a little more head than the X2O 750.


----------



## ginger_nuts

There is two of them pumps in series









What chart?









I will be more then happy to share my experience.


----------



## M3TAl

A chart from FrozenCPU (might not be familiar with it since you're in Australia). The flow just scares me with those pumps, unless the chart is wrong. It shows max flow of 31.7 GPH or 0.52 GPM







.

http://www.frozencpu.com/images/awards/pumpchartpdf.pdf

From what I've read on martin's liquid lab running pumps in series is only a ~30% flow increase but it doubles the pressure. I'll be running the X2O 750 and Phobya in series because my loop will be somewhat restrictive for an X2O 750 by itself.

Also should point out I'm going for a very quiet system. This is my main reasoning for the choice in pumps and the NexXxos ST30 rads (they outperform XSPC RX rads and most others with 600-1000 RPM fans while being only 30mm thick







). The only downside to them would be somewhat high restriction compared to the XSPC rads.


----------



## ginger_nuts

It will be interesting to see.

The Alphacool description says that one pump can do a cpu and gpu. Now I understand manufacturers can be over generous with their figures but I figured two should be enough.

I will keep you posted


----------



## M3TAl

It can, just not at the golden rule 1 GPM mark. Apparently you start loosing cooling performance under the 1 GPM mark.

Guess I'll be able to test this when my loop is complete by shutting the Phobya pump off, though I don't have a flow meter. It should be under 1 GPM though with just the xspc pump.

Still think that chart could be wrong though. Would expect the DC-LT to perform similar to that Phobya DC12-220, they have the same pressure. Don't get why the flow is so low.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice guys, makes me jelly...I hope to join your wc'ed ranks by Xmas too.

I'll take some notes, from your work.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice guys, makes me jelly...I hope to join your wc'ed ranks by Xmas too.
> 
> I'll take some notes, from your work.


Rule of OCN : If you have money watercooling must be considered, it's really fun








Anyway, coming up soon i'll be a simultaneous owner of both CM 690 and a HAF 912 Advanced since i'll be joining them two together








Maybe i'm calling it HAFs A 690 (Looks like inverted DUO so i'm going with that)

Planning on using the CM 690 as my main chamber and HAF 912 as the "messy chamber" Totally shouldn't be done but still both cases were cases i lusted after








Especially when HAF 912 is such an awesome case


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Rule of OCN : If you have money watercooling must be considered, it's really fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, coming up soon i'll be a simultaneous owner of both CM 690 and a HAF 912 Advanced since i'll be joining them two together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'm calling it HAFs A 690 (Looks like inverted DUO so i'm going with that)
> 
> Planning on using the CM 690 as my main chamber and HAF 912 as the "messy chamber" Totally shouldn't be done but still both cases were cases i lusted after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when HAF 912 is such an awesome case


Sounds great man








Like a big case comprised of both? Wicked cool xD

I rotated mine so it works like an ft-02


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sounds great man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a big case comprised of both? Wicked cool xD
> 
> I rotated mine so it works like an ft-02


Yes, definitely!








I'm trying to pull of a real cube case, unlike the not-so-cube case that Corsair did

It should be reminiscent of the XSPC Cube except i spent only 65 bucks total on the chassis themselves ... this is going to be so much larger
But first i have to cut out a CPU cutout on the 690 and then i have to cut out the top grilles. Not sure if i want to cut out some holes on the tray next to where the mobo goes for cable routing

then next I will drill out the motherboard tray on the 912








Will the 912 tray fit the 690? I think it might, considering their height is strangely very very exact so i shouldn't bother cutting the holes on the 690 tray. A bit of a cheat but ah well i do what i want









Wait, not only did i get free decent fans with the first 690 but the second one comes with almost everything save the 2.5" tray on the bottom ... ah well i don't want that anyway. Ruins the look.
It comes with a red LED 200 megaflow and another standard 200 megaflow so i'll probably sell those. I really hate 200mm fans that are used on PCs
If i want to install a big fan i'll buy a EFB1512HE








No specs on that one but the smaller brother AFB1512L puts out 160CFM @ 46dB so you can probably imagine what a fan 2 times the current draw will put out

Aye guys update, i went to check the dimensions of the CM 690 motherboard tray and the HAF 912 only to find out they are both EXACTLY THE SAME!!!
Ah now so i can directly un-rivet the tray of the HAF 912 and implant it onto the CM 690 therefore taking out the CM 690 motherboard tray. WIN WIN SITUATION















No intensive cutting to do then


----------



## CM Phaedrus

http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/

Keep an eye out at PAX.


----------



## iandroo888

cm III drool.. jealous of those who got to try it out :] who did u guys get in contact with? george_oc contacted me about the III but no replies since.. XD o well =X

i may consider switching my main comp over to a CM 690 soon. more room for watercooling. tho i still love my lian li to death >< iunoe !! T_T

been sooo busy this summer i havent really been home. expanding my real estate photography business while vacationing (hawaii first time in june hehehe) and other things...

love that CM is changing up the 690 again... i know so many people love this case.. still one of my favorites ! good stuff

hope in the next few days, ill have some time to update and change it up.. getting ready for the IIIs !


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> 
> 
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/
> 
> Keep an eye out at PAX.










Interesting, very interesting.

Can't wait to see, the old stackers were / are still amazing.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> cm III drool.. jealous of those who got to try it out :] who did u guys get in contact with? george_oc contacted me about the III but no replies since.. XD o well =X
> 
> i may consider switching my main comp over to a CM 690 soon. more room for watercooling. tho i still love my lian li to death >< iunoe !! T_T
> 
> been sooo busy this summer i havent really been home. expanding my real estate photography business while vacationing (hawaii first time in june hehehe) and other things...
> 
> love that CM is changing up the 690 again... i know so many people love this case.. still one of my favorites ! good stuff
> 
> hope in the next few days, ill have some time to update and change it up.. getting ready for the IIIs !


You can definitely add me to the list of 690 III owners. Will not be upgrading from this bad boy for a long time! Officially started the new project in it last night too by spending a few hours cleaning capacitors on the new board. Build log coming this weekend


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> here is a picture of mine with an H70. Not the same exact cooler but a single 120mm rad none the less.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you so much!


----------



## itomic

Did anyone mange to mod so this case can accommodate Corsair H110 radiator ?? I wonna buy that one but i know that i cant fit it stock, but if it can fit whit some modding, i will do it. It would be good that someone did it so i can have some directions.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Did anyone mange to mod so this case can accommodate Corsair H110 radiator ?? I wonna buy that one but i know that i cant fit it stock, but if it can fit whit some modding, i will do it. It would be good that someone did it so i can have some directions.


You would have to mod the top, maybe cut the fan holes altogether and screw a custom metal plate with holes.

I made the top support a 360 rad but didn't work on the 140mm rad support, might be a tight fit.


----------



## itomic

I did look at the case just now and it will need some heavy mod to put it up, or its impossible becouse top cant accomodate two 140 mm fans. But, i'm pretty sure it will fit at the bottom of the case. I just need to secure it. It will be tight, but i think it will fit. Will post some pictures next week.


----------



## bdodge85

This is my modded 690


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdodge85*
> 
> This is my modded 690


So ghetto lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looks really old school, brings back some memories


----------



## bdodge85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> So ghetto lol


May be Ghetto but still dominates an I5 and me brand new AMD A10-6800K I got from AMD as my sponsor.


----------



## Ccaution

Is this club CM 690 III-friendly?


----------



## M3TAl

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Ccaution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Yes, yes it is.


Sweet - I did an overview here, for anyone thinking about getting one. I'd love to help with any furher question about it


----------



## mikupoiss

The CPU cooler height for 690 III has been reduced... Clearly made for WC.
Bad news for me as I like to keep my rig aircooled.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> The CPU cooler height for 690 III has been reduced... Clearly made for WC.
> Bad news for me as I like to keep my rig aircooled.


Nah at 230mm wide i doubt it's reduced. It's a whole 20mm wider than before! Then do you really think they made the space behind the tray 40mm?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> The CPU cooler height for 690 III has been reduced... Clearly made for WC.
> Bad news for me as I like to keep my rig aircooled.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Nah at 230mm wide i doubt it's reduced. It's a whole 20mm wider than before! Then do you really think they made the space behind the tray 40mm?
Click to expand...

mikupoiss speaks the truth, the 690II has 177mm of clearance whilst the 690III has only 171mm.

Pitty about the people needing that extra 6mm


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> mikupoiss speaks the truth, the 690II has 177mm of clearance whilst the 690III has only 171mm.
> 
> Pitty about the people needing that extra 6mm


Lol, it's back to CM690 designated height for you people! But i have no idea how making the case WIDER would make it less acceptable to heatsinks that doesn't exist? (The largest one yet is the Silver arrow SB-E







at 171mm tall) Maybe they're underrating but if you do the maths it doesn't make sense unless they made the space behind the tray unimaginably huge








Anyone measured the space behind and how big of a radiator it will fit?

I don't understand either anyway. HAF 912 is written as 230mm but i measured it as 220mm and there is a 15mm gap behind so doing the maths would mean there is at least 180cm for a heatsink







And yes i measured 190cm or something like that
( - standoffs - motherboard - socket height)


----------



## ginger_nuts

When I get home I will measure the distance from the CPU well. But from memory, there is about 15mm gap behind the MB tray as well. The advertise more due to the rear panel having a massive bit pressed out.

Funny how you say they advertise the HAF912 at 230mm but measures at 220mm. When you put the 690II and 690III side by side they appear the same width and hight as well.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> mikupoiss speaks the truth, the 690II has 177mm of clearance whilst the 690III has only 171mm.
> 
> Pitty about the people needing that extra 6mm


THIS.
How an earth do you make a case wider and reduce the interior size at the same time?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Cooler Master cordially invites all Modders to join in the
COOLERMASTER WORLD MODDING CONTEST 2013..
Prizes and Recognition for all.


----------



## ginger_nuts

CPU cooler height for the 690III seems to be 170mm approx.









Maybe they measured the 690II from the MB or the base of the CPU socket.


----------



## George oc

Hey guys, long time no see. I had university exams then lots of work to cope with, so I kinda got lost, but I' back









@ivanlabrie: Sorry that you didn't have the opportunity to get a 693 in the end Ivan :/ The HQ guys told me that the shipping/customs/insurance expenses were immense and I'm not the one with the upper hand







My job was to suggest people who I think are suitable for such thing.

@iandroo888: I was originally told that there were more samples available :/

@spidermonkey & gingernuts: I'm now going through your threads, well done guys









I hope that in the future there are more samples so that I can propose even more candidates for such a thing.

My sample was stuck in customs for 20 days, ah well... But the presentation is up and running. So here's my input on the 693








http://www.overclock.net/t/1428484/cm-690-iii-short-presentation-build-log


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George oc*
> 
> I hope that in the future there are more samples so that I can propose even more candidates for such a thing.


Will there be a black & white 693, similar to the 692? A B&W sample would be awesome for my first custom water loop w/ Mayhems Pastel Ice White that should be completed after Xmas.


----------



## George oc

I will have an answer for you on Monday







I haven't heard anything so far though. As far as samples are concerned, at the moment there are no plans either


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i want samples too....lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

@George: no biggie mate...I was looking for an excuse to mod my 692, which I'm still working on. Should be a fairly interesting build once it's done. ETA is in a month or so.


----------



## Janac

If u want this in the new 690 III, then you should give samples to me


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, I got relatively far with my rotated cm 690 II, but am having trouble fitting the mesh I cut in the bottom portion of my front bezel. (used to be the top)
I need some suggestions to make it right...

I'll attach the glass panel tomorrow, have yet to build the new case feet and hdd trays (was thinking on a vertical mount in the bottom/front) and also I need to make some fan bezels for the bottom of the case as well as covering the open holes with mesh or something.

Here are some pics:








The floor has to go, so I can fit 4 120mm fans there, was planning to build an acrylic bezel/hold down for fans, and have a mesh floor or some kind of dust filter there.
I still need to raise the bottom from the floor to increase airflow, and figure out what to do with the former front turned case floor and the back of the case. Lots of new spots for rads and fans now, with this new orientation.


----------



## error0909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> It's time to post something about my CM 690 IIs.
> I've been a huge fan of the case and am really looking forward to seeing a newer version of the case out.
> 
> Here's my current case, the Black & White edition CM 690 II.
> 
> 
> I'm not quite finished with it, but will take proper pictures of it once completed. And the plastic covers on the fan controller and X-Dock will also be coming off then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only modding I've done to this case is cutting up the rear exhaust grille, where I have a simple black grille which produces less resistance for the fan.
> 
> 
> Prior to buying the B&W edition of the case, I had my own White & Black custom version of it.
> 
> 
> To which I also added a window and painted other bits and pieces white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to be able to get my name down in two categories hehe.


Can't decide which one i like more...GREAT job!


----------



## CM MR HAF

Anyone here using the CM 693 like to share some suggestions?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Anyone here using the CM 693 like to share some suggestions?


Sure, what about?


----------



## M3TAl

Still want to know if there will be a black and white 693 or any other color variations.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Still want to know if there will be a black and white 693 or any other color variations.


How about a White and Black?









I think a silver coloured one would be good as well. IMO


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> How about a White and Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a silver coloured one would be good as well. IMO


That would be like teleporting into CM Stacker era







A silver mesh version would be better and leave the rest black


----------



## ginger_nuts

That would work great.


----------



## 1337guy

Im interested in this case. Is there any other case that offers the same bang for buck?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337guy*
> 
> Im interested in this case. Is there any other case that offers the same bang for buck?


So far, I'd say the new Source 530 or something like that, by NZXT...has native 360 rad support and is pretty decent. I still prefer the looks of the CM 690 series though.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Maybe Antec cases. But some of their cheap cases are cheap for a reason.

Other then that maybe Bitfenix or Nanoxia seem to get good reviews.

Depends what you want it for and taste in styling.


----------



## M3TAl

Hey ginger, have you OC'ed that 8350 or is it stock? If so how much and temps?


----------



## DaveLT

Or just top up a bit more and get a Switch 810. It's really good


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Hey ginger, have you OC'ed that 8350 or is it stock? If so how much and temps?


I have only played a little, got a validation at 5Ghz unstable, need more voltage, but current Alphacool pump setup is to weak. So currently running stock.

Also thinking I might add a 120mm rad to the rear for SnG leading into summer or change my current rads to thicker ones.

I have no visible HDD's, so there is a Monsta of space at the front









@ DaveLT Here is Australia, the Switch 810 is $70 more then the 690III. Yes a better case, but also IMO has a price tag to match.


----------



## M3TAl

Alphacool Monsta? 80mm of awesomeness, oh baby!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have only played a little, got a validation at 5Ghz unstable, need more voltage, but current Alphacool pump setup is to weak. So currently running stock.
> 
> Also thinking I might add a 120mm rad to the rear for SnG leading into summer or change my current rads to thicker ones.
> 
> I have no visible HDD's, so there is a Monsta of space at the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ DaveLT Here is Australia, the Switch 810 is $70 more then the 690III. Yes a better case, but also IMO has a price tag to match.


90$ difference here







It's way larger which is the point of it.
What's SnG?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Feces n Giggles

I have had a warning for using profanities before.


----------



## M3TAl

So for the pumps is there just not enough flow? What exactly is holding you back, the temps?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Under load the temps rise rapidly. The pumps are running at 5v, which is not enough. But if I change to 12v they have a horrid sound. I have bought a D5 off Ebay, hope to be getting it this week


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Under load the temps rise rapidly. The pumps are running at 5v, which is not enough. But if I change to 12v they have a horrid sound. I have bought a D5 off Ebay, hope to be getting it this week


What's that pump?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Alphacool - Dual DC-LT 5.25" Pump / Res setup.


----------



## M3TAl

Well can't go wrong with a D5. Is it the variable speed one? People always say they pretty much silent on speed 2 and 3.


----------



## 1337guy

Have ordered this case for me







: CM690 III - http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/mid-tower/cm693.html

Along with a 212 evo Turbo HSF : http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/hyper-series/hyper-212-evo.html (The turbo has 2 * 120mm fans in the box though)

A little present to my self


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337guy*
> 
> Have ordered this case for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : CM690 III - http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/mid-tower/cm693.html
> 
> Along with a 212 evo Turbo HSF : http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/hyper-series/hyper-212-evo.html (The turbo has 2 * 120mm fans in the box though)
> 
> A little present to my self


The case is great to build in. Could you please post pics when you are finished building. It would be interesting to see the case with air cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well can't go wrong with a D5. Is it the variable speed one? People always say they pretty much silent on speed 2 and 3.


Yes the vario type. I have several different pumps and are yet to be happy with any of them. The PMP-500 is a beast but way to noisy.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> The case is great to build in. Could you please post pics when you are finished building. It would be interesting to see the case with air cooling.
> Yes the vario type. I have several different pumps and are yet to be happy with any of them. The PMP-500 is a beast but way to noisy.


It is as powerful as TWO D5s







In the end it's not worth it for a small loop (360+240+120 is still too little)


----------



## BLAMM0

posting a few recent pics of my rig










current cabling...

mobo model









H70 on an Asus GTX560ti

the cabling before...


thinking about putting the ssd elsewhere and getting a WD Green so the WD Black doesnt feel lonely


----------



## ginger_nuts

IMO remove the hdd trays all togeather.

Put the hard drives in the 5.25" bays, keeps it looking clean.

Great job also.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

hey everybody heres my 690ii so far








Feedback plz


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey everybody heres my 690ii so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback plz


Looks good except for that stock CPU cooler haha.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

yeah...its on my bucket list...soon soon,just used last funds on a modular psu,next month closed loop hopefully....can this case hold a h100i?without doing any cutting


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> yeah...its on my bucket list...soon soon,just used last funds on a modular psu,next month closed loop hopefully....can this case hold a h100i?without doing any cutting


Yes it will fit just fine.







I have the older H100 and it should be the same size.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

Guys, i'd appreciate your input. I want to replace my HAF 932 with another, less ugly and less dusty case. Still, the damned thing performs very well so it's not easy to find a good replacement. Anyway, i am considering getting a CM 690 III and add 2 more 200mm fans in it, making a similar configuration with the HAF (side intake, top exhaust).

Has any owner of this case had previous experience with a Haf 932/X case? How do they compare?
Has anyone attempted the configuration i am considering? How are noise and temps?


----------



## JAM3S121

not many builds of the 690 iii? wanted to check out the new revision to see if i wanted it since the cosmos se is a flop for me.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiesOfAzel*
> 
> Guys, i'd appreciate your input. I want to replace my HAF 932 with another, less ugly and less dusty case. Still, the damned thing performs very well so it's not easy to find a good replacement. Anyway, i am considering getting a CM 690 III and add 2 more 200mm fans in it, making a similar configuration with the HAF (side intake, top exhaust).
> 
> Has any owner of this case had previous experience with a Haf 932/X case? How do they compare?
> Has anyone attempted the configuration i am considering? How are noise and temps?


I'll tell ya, 200mm fans = crap.
Grab a Air 540.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiesOfAzel*
> 
> Guys, i'd appreciate your input. I want to replace my HAF 932 with another, less ugly and less dusty case. Still, the damned thing performs very well so it's not easy to find a good replacement. Anyway, i am considering getting a CM 690 III and add 2 more 200mm fans in it, making a similar configuration with the HAF (side intake, top exhaust).
> 
> Has any owner of this case had previous experience with a Haf 932/X case? How do they compare?
> Has anyone attempted the configuration i am considering? How are noise and temps?


No experience with a HAF, but the 690 III is only a mid case.

If you are looking at air flow in the 690 III a bunch of 120mm fans would be better then 200mm fans IMO


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> No experience with a HAF, but the 690 III is only a mid case.
> 
> If you are looking at air flow in the 690 III a bunch of 120mm fans would be better then 200mm fans IMO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'll tell ya, 200mm fans = crap.
> Grab a Air 540.


Hmm, it seems that my idea wasn't so good after all. I am a little curious though, why are 120mm fans preferable? In theory bigger fan = more air + less noise. This seems to actually work with the HAF cases, including the Haf 922 which is a mid tower. Does it have something to do with the shape of the cabinet ? And most importantly, has anyone actually tried it?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiesOfAzel*
> 
> Hmm, it seems that my idea wasn't so good after all. I am a little curious though, why are 120mm fans preferable? In theory bigger fan = more air + less noise. This seems to actually work with the HAF cases, including the Haf 922 which is a mid tower. Does it have something to do with the shape of the cabinet ? And most importantly, has anyone actually tried it?


The decrease in static pressure is unacceptable.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/ocn-daves-air-cooling-guide-updated


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

That's a really comprehensive guide, thanks! Still, i think static pressure shouldn't matter so much when you have a thin filter like in the case of the cm 690 or the HAF series, else those cases wouldn't provide such good air cooling with their default configurations. I will agree that experimentation is key though, i already have some 120mm fans with good static pressure as well as allot of 200mm fans from my HAF. Maybe i should just get a CM 690 III and try different configs for myself.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiesOfAzel*
> 
> That's a really comprehensive guide, thanks! Still, i think static pressure shouldn't matter so much when you have a thin filter like in the case of the cm 690 or the HAF series, else those cases wouldn't provide such good air cooling with their default configurations. I will agree that experimentation is key though, i already have some 120mm fans with good static pressure as well as allot of 200mm fans from my HAF. Maybe i should just get a CM 690 III and try different configs for myself.


Static pressure even matters through a mesh. "airflow" (AF120, 1.1mmh2o) fans are defeated even there. Let alone 0.8mmh2o 200mm fans that are horribly overrated


----------



## Kelwing

Not sure how I missed this but add me to list.

CM 690 III

Excuse the smudges as I didn't get a chance to wipe it down yet. Just finished with it. Sort of.

http://s222.photobucket.com/user/mistwalker7/media/100_1558_1_zps515516c4.jpg.html

http://s222.photobucket.com/user/mistwalker7/media/100_1560_1_zpsde33d292.jpg.html


----------



## M3TAl

That the new Glacer 240L? How you liking it? Still think the 690 III is a tasty case! Surprised there hasn't been more posted in here.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Anyone here using the CM 693 like to share some suggestions?


Why in the world you use the same front panel mechanism as the Enforcer???

to remove the front panel you need to remove both side panels.....that is a real PITA if you have your case in a small place....

to clean the front filter you NEED to remove the front panel.....why CM ??


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Why in the world you use the same front panel mechanism as the Enforcer???
> 
> to remove the front panel you need to remove both side panels.....that is a real PITA if you have your case in a small place....
> 
> to clean the front filter you NEED to remove the front panel.....why CM ??


CM thinks just because of a wider panel you have to use a troublesome front panel removal technique ...


----------



## M3TAl

Guess they traded the ease of removing the front panel for the top panel. Since with the 692 we have to remove both side panels to remove the top panel which I always find annoying.


----------



## Kelwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That the new Glacer 240L? How you liking it? Still think the 690 III is a tasty case! Surprised there hasn't been more posted in here.


Yes it is the Glacer 240L. Have yet to do any long gaming but a few quick sessions in modded Skyrim my 8350 stayed nice and cool at 41*c. Runs quiet. Had to do some very minor trimming in the top of case where inlet/outlet come out of rad. They were hitting the case and wouldn't allow it to fit in without trimming. Plastic top of case cleared and didn't require any trimming.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

We shouldn't have to remove the whole front panel to clean the filters, they should have implemented a similar mechanism to that of the arc midi r2. I am trying to decide between these 2 cases and this is the main reason i hesitate picking the 693.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiesOfAzel*
> 
> *We shouldn't have to remove the whole front panel to clean the filters,* they should have implemented a similar mechanism to that of the arc midi r2. I am trying to decide between these 2 cases and this is the main reason i hesitate picking the 693.


That's my pet-peeve even more in how they created the 693 front panel, at least even though one had to remove the entire front panel of the 690 ii cases to clean the filter (I have one of these cases and photos somewhere in this thread) is still better than the new 693 case in that regard imho. Plus for me imo ridding of the top X-dock on the 693 = minus points.

I'm in the same thought wavelength as you as I deal with cleaning plenty of dust on a weekly or bi-weekly basis no matter where I place a computer case.

This club used to be so much more active and kind of sad that I had to really search for it to be able to post here today.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

Well, it's a stupid design mistake, but anything looks like a walk in the park if you've maintained a Haf 932 for a few years. I ordered the 693 along with 2 MegaFlow 200 fans and a side filter. I know static pressure will suck, but temps will still be better than a arc midi without adding too much noise.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm still working on my case mod, lack of funds has delayed my FT02 style project...I'm using a 240L as well, and gotta say it's awesome








The 693 looks real nice, very good for a stock case.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Yes it will fit just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the older H100 and it should be the same size.


Okay so im going to go for it then,space seems a bit limited like i said....the formulas mosfets heat sink is huge and clearance might be a issue,can i perhaps mount the H100 rad in inside the top panel?...i was hoping to try a push pull on it but don't see that happening with such limited space....i am using zimatek haf series fans they look pretty nice and dont really mind their buzz and have decent amount of static pressure,wonder how they would perform against the regular corsiar fans on the H100...but ill probly end up modding it by the end of the year,just to try push pull and properly window the case something like this


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiesOfAzel*
> 
> Well, it's a stupid design mistake, but anything looks like a walk in the park if you've maintained a Haf 932 for a few years. I ordered the 693 along with 2 MegaFlow 200 fans and a side filter. I know static pressure will suck, but temps will still be better than a arc midi without adding too much noise.


Okay well 200 and 230mm fans do generally move alot of air...but they move alot of air around a general area hence the low static press
some 120mm fans with proper blade structure provide decent static pressure also take in to considerations those 200mm fans are going to push or pull air through restricted dust filters ...the only real issue that i found with my 690 is that i have negative air pressure...i dont want to put a fan on my side panel cause that looks ugly and would just blow dust in it....plan to mod front panel so i can have two intake 120mm fans instead of one...







...


----------



## DaveLT

What you meant by "decent" is Over-overrated static pressure and CFM


----------



## KLEANupguy7

lol well corrected...anyhoo so goes the battle of static pressure v.s cfm


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

Well, i got my CM693 and i am not happy with it:

First of all, cable management sucks bad. The lower hd tray is too close to the door, there is not enough space between the hd and the door for the power plug to fit. I had to leave my drives unlocked in the tray in order to gain some space. Do they even test their cases with actual components before releasing??? There are still no washers in the cable management holes, despite the fact cm promised they will include them with the newer batches...

Cooling with the default configuration is a joke. This is supposedly a high airflow case, but the cpu delta between it and the HAF 932 is 6-7 Celsius degrees, which is atrocious. It's worth noting that it performs this bad despite the fact i've removed the 2.5 cage. My fans haven't arrived yet but i don't expect much improvement to be honest.

Build quality is mediocre. The paint job is nothing to write home about. The paint on the corner of the left door had already wore off when i got the case. There were scratches on the plastic parts of the fascia. The plastic door that hides the front panel is insultingly bad...

The only redeeming quality of the case it that it looks great, it's the best looking in the line imo. Still, i can't help but regret my decision to go for this instead of the arc midi r2.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> Okay so im going to go for it then,space seems a bit limited like i said....the formulas mosfets heat sink is huge and clearance might be a issue,can i perhaps mount the H100 rad in inside the top panel?...i was hoping to try a push pull on it but don't see that happening with such limited space....i am using zimatek haf series fans they look pretty nice and dont really mind their buzz and have decent amount of static pressure,wonder how they would perform against the regular corsiar fans on the H100...but ill probly end up modding it by the end of the year,just to try push pull and properly window the case something like this


Getting push/pull may or may not work depending on your motherboard. It fits on mine, but it does stress the 8-pin power cable. However, I simply run a pull-only setup now as I didn't see any temp gains with 4 fans and it just added more noise. I have the fans mounted in the top part with the rad inside and it makes for cleaning the rad REALLY easy since I just open the side panel and can pick off the dust without having to disassemble anything.


----------



## VindalooJim

Hello everybody,

Worth cutting out my rear fan grill in my 690 II Advanced?...
If so what is the best tool people have found to use to get a neat result?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> Worth cutting out my rear fan grill in my 690 II Advanced?...
> If so what is the best tool people have found to use to get a neat result?


If it is worth it or not is debatable, IMO not worth it. Especially if you all ready have two fans up top.

The best tool by far is a Dremel, short of that go hand tools, you can work the finish you want then.


----------



## VindalooJim

I have read that it could quieten the sound of the rear fan as the air is not passing through the grill- is there any truth in this?


----------



## ivanlabrie

It improves airflow and quietens the fan a bit, true...since you can spin it slower for similar results.

I cut mine, but I also had a hard time making the hole look good without sharp edges lol


----------



## M3TAl

The only thing that makes my fans super loud is the dust filter on the bottom intake. Probably depends on the fan though. Cougar Vortex hates it. Instead of removing the dust filter I added a 25mm shroud. That quieted it right down.

Just from moving the fan freely though, it would get loud around 10-15mm from the bottom of the case. That was a total guesstimate from eyeballing it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> If it is worth it or not is debatable, IMO not worth it. Especially if you all ready have two fans up top.
> 
> The best tool by far is a Dremel, short of that go hand tools, you can work the finish you want then.


Ok so you guys always talk about dremels... I'm not tool savvy at all. I might be doing a little cutting and/or hole making in my case in the next 2 months.

When you guys says dremel are you talking about the brand Dremel which has bunch of different tools? Or a specific tool?

Stupid I know, but again I know what a screw driver, hammer and maybe a drill press and band saw are, thank you junior high school shop class


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ok so you guys always talk about dremels... I'm not tool savvy at all. I might be doing a little cutting and/or hole making in my case in the next 2 months.
> 
> When you guys says dremel are you talking about the brand Dremel which has bunch of different tools? Or a specific tool?
> 
> Stupid I know, but again I know what a screw driver, hammer and maybe a drill press and band saw are, thank you junior high school shop class


They talk about the small rotary tool...you can use any brand.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Yes, cut the fan hole out of the rear of the case to improve airflow and reduce noise. I have added a fan guard to that hole, so it really doesn't matter how sharp the edges are. I say that, but I always use my 80 grit sand wheel on my dremel/rotary tool to smooth out all the sharp edges. The fan guard just keeps my kids from sticking their fingers in there.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ok so you guys always talk about dremels... I'm not tool savvy at all. I might be doing a little cutting and/or hole making in my case in the next 2 months.
> 
> When you guys says dremel are you talking about the brand Dremel which has bunch of different tools? Or a specific tool?
> 
> Stupid I know, but again I know what a screw driver, hammer and maybe a drill press and band saw are, thank you junior high school shop class


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The only thing that makes my fans super loud is the dust filter on the bottom intake. Probably depends on the fan though. Cougar Vortex hates it. Instead of removing the dust filter I added a 25mm shroud. That quieted it right down.
> 
> Just from moving the fan freely though, it would get loud around 10-15mm from the bottom of the case. That was a total guesstimate from eyeballing it.


Turbulence, cougar vortexes work on the turbulence principle and therefore doesn't like it


----------



## M3TAl

Well should it be loud on a radiator? I've got two on a Kuhler 920 and one on a Kuhler 620. Not loud at all.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiesOfAzel*
> 
> Well, i got my CM693 and i am not happy with it:
> 
> First of all, cable management sucks bad. The lower hd tray is too close to the door, there is not enough space between the hd and the door for the power plug to fit. I had to leave my drives unlocked in the tray in order to gain some space. Do they even test their cases with actual components before releasing??? There are still no washers in the cable management holes, despite the fact cm promised they will include them with the newer batches...
> 
> Cooling with the default configuration is a joke. This is supposedly a high airflow case, but the cpu delta between it and the HAF 932 is 6-7 Celsius degrees, which is atrocious. It's worth noting that it performs this bad despite the fact i've removed the 2.5 cage. My fans haven't arrived yet but i don't expect much improvement to be honest.
> 
> Build quality is mediocre. The paint job is nothing to write home about. The paint on the corner of the left door had already wore off when i got the case. There were scratches on the plastic parts of the fascia. The plastic door that hides the front panel is insultingly bad...
> 
> The only redeeming quality of the case it that it looks great, it's the best looking in the line imo. Still, i can't help but regret my decision to go for this instead of the arc midi r2.


Eeeeeeeek! I'm so sorry that this case is proving to you what my gut said to me when I first saw the photos and my pet-peeves with this 693 model.

To me imho the 690ii Advanced is better and more detailed than the 693. Of course I may get this case when I get it at approx., for $40 USD (or less - lol) after rebate in the way distant future.

To me too many compromises and subtractions were taken in creating the 693 case instead on building on the features of the 690ii Advance case.

I'm either looking to put my build back (from my HAF XB as it takes up too much width space) and into my empty CM Storm Trooper case or into another case yet to purchase.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Eeeeeeeek! I'm so sorry that this case is proving to you what my gut said to me when I first saw the photos and my pet-peeves with this 693 model.
> 
> To me imho the 690ii Advanced is better and more detailed than the 693. Of course I may get this case when I get it at approx., for $40 USD (or less - lol) after rebate in the way distant future.
> 
> To me too many compromises and subtractions were taken in creating the 693 case instead on building on the features of the 690ii Advance case.
> 
> I'm either looking to put my build back (from my HAF XB as it takes up too much width space) and into my empty CM Storm Trooper case or into another case yet to purchase.


The irony is that i got it for the supposed airflow. Full mesh and thin filters plus coolermaster knowhow on high airflow cases seemed a safer choice than the arc midi and its thick top filter. I could also have gotten the 692 advanced for the same price but the reviewers were saying the newer version is the second coming, blah blah blah, etc. I know, i should have known better







.

Placing an 120mm fan at the bottom was also a struggle with my modular psu, so add this to the list with the things Coolermaster doesn't care about alongside actual airflow, hard disks, cable management space and apparently logic...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiesOfAzel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Eeeeeeeek! I'm so sorry that this case is proving to you what my gut said to me when I first saw the photos and my pet-peeves with this 693 model.
> 
> To me imho the 690ii Advanced is better and more detailed than the 693. Of course I may get this case when I get it at approx., for $40 USD (or less - lol) after rebate in the way distant future.
> 
> To me too many compromises and subtractions were taken in creating the 693 case instead on building on the features of the 690ii Advance case.
> 
> I'm either looking to put my build back (from my HAF XB as it takes up too much width space) and into my empty CM Storm Trooper case or into another case yet to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that i got it for the supposed airflow. Full mesh and thin filters plus coolermaster knowhow on high airflow cases seemed a safer choice than the arc midi and its thick top filter. I could also have gotten the 692 advanced for the same price but the reviewers were saying the newer version is the second coming, blah blah blah, etc. I know, i should have known better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Placing an 120mm fan at the bottom was also a struggle with my modular psu, so add this to the list with the things Coolermaster doesn't care about alongside actual airflow, hard disks, cable management space and apparently logic...
Click to expand...

It seems that CM widened the case to accomodate the 200mm fan but not added just a bit more space for cable management behind the mobo tray, if that's so = fail.

I already have a first version CM 690ii advanced case in which I made the heat sink mobo tray cutout larger, equipped it with rubber modded grommets and upgraded by ordering a USB 3.0 top panel.

The rig in my signature is of my Storm Trooper case (currently empty) when it had the contents of my i7 build currently in the HAF XB case.

Here is mt 690ii advanced (Q6600 processor) below as my backup rig except that Seasonic X-650 PSU was removed recently to give to my Mom in then which my AX750 that I currently have in my i7 rig will replace with soon as I recently purchased an Seasonic 860 Watt Platinum PSU for that i7 rig when I relocate it again.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> *It seems that CM widened the case to accomodate the 200mm fan but not added just a bit more space for cable management behind the mobo tray*, if that's so = fail.
> 
> I already have a first version CM 690ii advanced case in which I made the heat sink mobo tray cutout larger, equipped it with rubber modded grommets and upgraded by ordering a USB 3.0 top panel.
> 
> The rig in my signature is of my Storm Trooper case (currently empty) when it had the contents of my i7 build currently in the HAF XB case.
> 
> Here is mt 690ii advanced (Q6600 processor) below as my backup rig except that Seasonic X-650 PSU was removed recently to give to my Mom in then which my AX750 that I currently have in my i7 rig will replace with soon as I recently purchased an Seasonic 860 Watt Platinum PSU for that i7 rig when I relocate it again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I know the measurements online show they are different widths but in reality they are not.


And IMO behind the MB tray is plenty of room for cable management, I have a both my HDD and SSD as well cables all behind there.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> It seems that CM widened the case to accomodate the 200mm fan but not added just a bit more space for cable management behind the mobo tray, if that's so = fail.
> 
> I already have a first version CM 690ii advanced case in which I made the heat sink mobo tray cutout larger, equipped it with rubber modded grommets and upgraded by ordering a USB 3.0 top panel.
> 
> The rig in my signature is of my Storm Trooper case (currently empty) when it had the contents of my i7 build currently in the HAF XB case.
> 
> Here is mt 690ii advanced (Q6600 processor) below as my backup rig except that Seasonic X-650 PSU was removed recently to give to my Mom in then which my AX750 that I currently have in my i7 rig will replace with soon as I recently purchased an Seasonic 860 Watt Platinum PSU for that i7 rig when I relocate it again.


In order to compensate for the widening they made the door behind the tray have an outwards curve which offers enough space from the middle to the back of the case, but does nothing for the cables in the front part of the case. When i say that there was not enough space to accommodate the sata power plugs behind the hdd tray i am not exaggerating. there is plenty of empty space in font of the tray, which makes me wonder why they decided to place it so close to the back.

The space between the psu and the hdd tray seems longer in your pic of the 692 advanced. My psu is an xfx 850w xxx which has the cable plugs near the bottom of the box, so they bump on the fan. I had to remove them, place the fan and reinsert them bending the cables in order to make them fit. The funniest part is that the temps remained the same







.

The Demciflex filter was another disappointment, it may be thin, but it's so dense that hardly any air passes through it.


----------



## ginger_nuts

The filters may seem dense but they also work IMO they work pretty bloody well. But I am running 120mm PWM controlled fans.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> The filters may seem dense but they also work IMO they work pretty bloody well. But I am running 120mm PWM controlled fans.


I am not talking about the case filters, those aren't dense at all. I bought a Demciflex filter for the side door. If you are talking about the same thing i hope you are right, i really want to maintain positive pressure inside the case.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Yes, I don't think you will be disappointed.

To keep positive air flow, just ensure you have slightly more air in then out.

In my early days I researched into air flow, positive v negative. I have ever since went positive pressure, but the key is only slightly.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Yes, I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> To keep positive air flow, just ensure you have slightly more air in then out.
> 
> In my early days I researched into air flow, positive v negative. I have ever since went positive pressure, but the key is only slightly.


Unless you ain't got no filter









Otherwise, this is just like the HAF 912







Who the hell HAS a 180cm tall heatsink? LOL. Worst bit is CM saying the HAF 912 and the CM 693 is 230mm wide but i just measured the HAF 912 and it's 220mm wide!
210mm without the bulge for the CM693


----------



## ginger_nuts

I think CM dropped the ball with the 693 IMO, there is some improvements, but compared to what is out there ATM you need something to stand out.

Also to release "The better newer version" at almost the same price of the "older" 690 II Advanced USB 3 is a joke. IMO drop one or improve the other above what is already out.

But all in all, on an overall scale I still like the 693. It works for what I needed and wanted.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> *I think CM dropped the ball with the 693 IMO, there is some improvements*, but compared to what is out there ATM you need something to stand out.
> 
> Also to release "The better newer version" at almost the same price of the "older" 690 II Advanced USB 3 is a joke. IMO drop one or improve the other above what is already out.
> 
> But all in all, on an overall scale I still like the 693. It works for what I needed and wanted.


I agree that they imho dropped the *hook, line and sinker BIG TIME* as I was anxiously awaiting the revision and have been so very disappointed. There's some improvements with the "cost" of dropping some other positive features of the 690ii Advanced case.

If I don't find a suitable new case from another case manufacturer to relocate my i7 build I will either put it in my CM Storm Trooper case which is a good case or potentially purchase another 690ii Advanced case which I'll venture will go on sale at a great price (again potentially because of the now released 693 case) starting this upcoming holiday week through New Years 2014 or shortly afterwards.

I hope that you'll enjoy your 693 case.









.........., for now at least - lol!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Cmon dude....why in the world you got the 693 and not the Midi R2 ??

The only reason Im sticking with CM is because Fractal Design does not sell their cases here in my country xD


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Cmon dude....why in the world you got the 693 and not the Midi R2 ??
> 
> The only reason Im sticking with CM is because Fractal Design does not sell their cases here in my country xD


Because i expected the 693 would offer better temps. The midi top filter is practically a sponge, hardly any air passes through it. If i got that case and removed it i would have dust problems.


----------



## Excalibur1976

I'll be water cooling my 7970 matrix on Tuesday and have managed to fit another 120mm radiator inside the front and put a 120mm between the case and the front pannel will put some pics up when it's done here it is now.


----------



## ginger_nuts

That is one nicely built jam packed case.

Great work


----------



## Excalibur1976

Thanks bud can't wait to block the gpu then I'll upload some pics.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

hey guy finnaly got my cooler and with coulpe modding i managed a push pull with the h100

















I ended up removing top top panel grill and cutting and filling away the plastic under to get a neat finish... realized no need for fan filiters on extraction.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's very nice! I should try that mod myself...will help with the Glacer 240l p/p


----------



## M3TAl

Just so you know p/p on the glacer will hardly help considering it's a relatively thin rad and low fpi.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

yep well im giving it a bash...fans speeds on low got decent temps...the corsiar fans arent the quietest fans around but while running full blast they move plenty air,wonder how turbulance is,having 1500rmp(zimatek xaf) fans pushing and 2000rmp(corsiar)fans pulling,i also managed to fit a extra 120mm on harddrive cage.


----------



## 01010011

Hi, this is my modded CM 690 II Advanced.
As you can see in the pictures below, I removed the 5.25" bay and moved the hdd cage to the bottom.
I also made custom panels for the motherboard tray, the top of the hdd cage and the front of the case.
Hope you like it!





Sorry for the quality of the pictures but i don't have any camera other than my phone.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01010011*
> 
> Hi, this is my modded CM 690 II Advanced.
> As you can see in the pictures below, I removed the 5.25" bay and moved the hdd cage to the bottom.
> I also made custom panels for the motherboard tray, the top of the hdd cage and the front of the case.
> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the pictures but i don't have any camera other than my phone.


Welcome to OCN and to the 690 Club!









Interesting plumbing you got going on there!


----------



## 01010011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and to the 690 Club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting plumbing you got going on there!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Ongmail

Hi guys , that is my CM 690 II







*a little dusty


----------



## ivanlabrie

@M3TAl: Yeah, I know, but the problem is mounting it without having the res bump against the mobo connectors. I need the res to be higher than the block and since I rotated the case it ends up being below it the only way it fits.








I had to go back to the regular orientation for now, till I either mod that top/front or get a micro res.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

If anyone is curious, i got my new fans for the cm 693. One aerocool 200mm for the side door (i would get a Megalfow but with the reduced space and my K2 cooler it wouldn't fit), a Megaflow for the top of the case and a gentle typhoon for the bottom. Temps dropped by 3 degrees on the cpu side which is still 4 degrees higher than a HAF case.

In order to test the importance of static pressure, i removed all filters and even removed the top cover. The resulting delta was 1 degree lower, so i guess lack of static pressure doesn't have that big of an effect on my setup. What's more interesting is the fact that for that one degree the sole responsible was the side fan. I got the same temps whether the rest of the fans were filtered or not, but adding a filter to the side fan caused the raise in temp. So while glass doors look cool, the cm 693 needs that side fan in order to actually be cool







.


----------



## ginger_nuts

On air.

My 693 is pretty cool, but my things are swimming. ;-)


----------



## M3TAl

Mine will be swimming in a month. Package came yesterday with all the goodies.


----------



## Excalibur1976

Hi all here is my update! I have installed a waterblock on my 7970 matrix and also squeezed a 120 rad in the front and mounted the fan on the front hope you like it. 












[/URL]


----------



## Excalibur1976

And here is the front looks stock still.


----------



## ginger_nuts

That is one very well executed build









Great work.


----------



## M3TAl

Nice. Didn't know a 120mm fan could fit in the front like that. Guess you removed the plastic bracing from the front panel?


----------



## KLEANupguy7

window how how how....i want a similar finish on my window


----------



## M3TAl

You could probably go to the hardware store and get them to cut you a plexi glass panel same size as the stock one. Wouldn't you be able to drill holes in it and use the same push pin things to keep the window attached?


----------



## Excalibur1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Nice. Didn't know a 120mm fan could fit in the front like that. Guess you removed the plastic bracing from the front panel?


Yes bud just removed bracing but you have to bend the tabs on the mesh so the mesh pushes out slightly.


----------



## Excalibur1976

Yes mate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> window how how how....i want a similar finish on my window


take your window out and draw round it drill holes as said and use original fixings.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excalibur1976*
> 
> And here is the front looks stock still.


Nice







, it looks like you took out the front panel dust filter which I'm thinking of doing to mine.

If I purchase a 693 especially I'd do the same as it's not convenient taking off the front panel to clean, besides years ago we had no dust filters and just good old fashioned computer case cleanliness upkeep will do it.

EDIT: didn't read the other posts after the quoted above. It looks great and can experiment with a spare front panel that I received defective because of the top 5.25" plate tabs were broken off.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

I would advise against taking the filter out. Mine needed cleaning after 2 weeks of usage which means there is allot of dust going in from the front (and i keep my room very clean). It also won't affect your temps, i've tested it. Taking out the front panel is less of a pain than i thought, you have access to the all locks from the left side so you only need to remove just the one door (which you would anyway if you wanted to clean the inside of the case).


----------



## Excalibur1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiesOfAzel*
> 
> I would advise against taking the filter out. Mine needed cleaning after 2 weeks of usage which means there is allot of dust going in from the front (and i keep my room very clean). It also won't affect your temps, i've tested it. Taking out the front panel is less of a pain than i thought, you have access to the all locks from the left side so you only need to remove just the one door (which you would anyway if you wanted to clean the inside of the case).


I don't really have a problem with dust to be honest and have no filters at all on the case never have had any! But once a month I take it to work and airline it that's where I took the pics today.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Had my original CM-690 sitting in pieces for awhile now...so I decided to start "shrinking" it down to approx. 13"x13"...will share some progress soon. Plan is to be able to stuff a full-size ATX mobo, PSU, GPU, and perhaps a small loop...nothing too fancy, just recycling some older hardware.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Had my original CM-690 sitting in pieces for awhile now...so I decided to start "shrinking" it down to approx. 13"x13"...will share some progress soon. Plan is to be able to stuff a full-size ATX mobo, PSU, GPU, and perhaps a small loop...nothing too fancy, just recycling some older hardware.


I had planned the same but was going Matx mobo and lots of hard drives as well but fell in love with a TJO8-E as my server case









Add some pics/log when you can pls


----------



## soulstaker

Does anyone have a GTX 770/780 mounted with the HDD tray so i can check how much i'll have to work fitting it in? If so, can you please post photos?


----------



## VindalooJim

I currently have a 140mm front intake, 2 120mm intake fans on the bottom, a 140mm exhaust fan on top and a rear 120mm exhaust fan. (All dust filters are removed) (I clean out my rig regularly with my datavac).

I have the lower part of the HDD cage removed and I'm considering mounting a fan on the HDD cage using the top two screw holes to hopefully get more cool air to my GPUs.

Has anyone noticed an improvement in temps for dual GPUs with a fan on the HDD cage? I tried on intake on the side and did nothing to the temperature of the GPUs. I don't have a heat issue but it would be nice if I could knock a couple of degrees off of my GPU temps. Thinking of using a NF-P14 or a NF-P12.


----------



## Excalibur1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> Does anyone have a GTX 770/780 mounted with the HDD tray so i can check how much i'll have to work fitting it in? If so, can you please post photos?


Hi if you look at my watercooled build on the previous page you will see I have a 7970 matrix installed and the top hdd trays stick out a bit more than the bottom ones so you will have no problem fitting a 780 in.I think the matrix is 13inch long and the 780 is 10.5inch


----------



## M3TAl

Tell me what you guys think about this. Alphacool NexXxos ST30 doesn't fit up top because this bar hits the end tanks. Easiest possible solution is to slide the rad a little further to the back and drill new fan holes? Some of the holes for the middle of the rad would be hanging in "open air" so to speak (no case metal between the rad and fan). New holes would need to made near the back of the case and possibly the front as well.

If the rad is moved further back the barb fittings will also be easily accessible through gap in the top. The rad definitely fits when moved further back and the top panel does snap close/shut when the rad is moved further back.


----------



## 01010011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Tell me what you guys think about this. Alphacool NexXxos ST30 doesn't fit up top because this bar hits
> the end tanks. Easiest possible solution is to slide the rad a little further to the back and drill new fan holes? Some of the holes for the middle of the rad would be hanging in "open air" so to speak (no case metal between the rad and fan). New holes would need to made near the back of the case and possibly the front as well.
> 
> If the rad is moved further back the barb fittings will also be easily accessible through gap in the top. The rad definitely fits when moved further back and the top panel does snap close/shut when the rad is moved further back.


Why would you put your rad just under the top panel?
That space is designed to have fans in it, not a rad.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01010011*
> 
> Why would you put your rad just under the top panel?
> That space is designed to have fans in it, not a rad.


That rad has an integrated reservoir?
I would do it to avoid it clashing against the mobo io ports in the back.


----------



## 01010011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That rad has an integrated reservoir?
> I would do it to avoid it clashing against the mobo io ports in the back.


No, it hasn't an integrated res, I have it mounted under the metal panel of the case with the fans between the grill and the panel.
This rad is just 30mm thick so it doesn't interfere with the motherboard (I have a Maximus V Gene).


----------



## M3TAl

Because it's my choice? And what ivan said. The tubing routing will also look cleaner with it up top. Also I would prefer to have the fans on bottom as push then top as pull.


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01010011*
> 
> Hi, this is my modded CM 690 II Advanced.
> As you can see in the pictures below, I removed the 5.25" bay and moved the hdd cage to the bottom.
> I also made custom panels for the motherboard tray, the top of the hdd cage and the front of the case.
> Hope you like it!
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the pictures but i don't have any camera other than my phone.


What are you cooling outside your case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excalibur1976*
> 
> Hi if you look at my watercooled build on the previous page you will see I have a 7970 matrix installed and the top hdd trays stick out a bit more than the bottom ones so you will have no problem fitting a 780 in.I think the matrix is 13inch long and the 780 is 10.5inch


Oh, thanks for pointing this out. Matrix is 11", the 780 is 10.5". It will fit, even with the full hdd cage there.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01010011*
> 
> Hi, this is my modded CM 690 II Advanced.
> As you can see in the pictures below, I removed the 5.25" bay and moved the hdd cage to the bottom.
> I also made custom panels for the motherboard tray, the top of the hdd cage and the front of the case.
> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the pictures but i don't have any camera other than my phone.


Great looking build. Very creative solution moving the drives to the bottom of the case - I like it.







What fans are those in the front of the case?

RnG


----------



## ivanlabrie

And where's the psu!?

(looks like Enermax Twister fans)


----------



## 01010011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> What are you cooling outside your case?
> Oh, thanks for pointing this out. Matrix is 11", the 780 is 10.5". It will fit, even with the full hdd cage there.


Outside of the case there is a 240mm UT60 in push/pull, there wasn't enough space for it inside.


----------



## 01010011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun*
> 
> Great looking build. Very creative solution moving the drives to the bottom of the case - I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fans are those in the front of the case?
> 
> RnG


Thanks!!!








The fans in the front are Enermax TB Appolish 140mm, i bought them on ppcs for 14,99$ each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> And where's the psu!?
> 
> (looks like Enermax Twister fans)


The PSU hasn't been moved, if you watch the first pic you can see it in the bottom-left corner.


----------



## 01010011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Because it's my choice? And what ivan said. The tubing routing will also look cleaner with it up top. Also I would prefer to have the fans on bottom as push then top as pull.


Ok, I think that the easiest solution would be, as you said, moving the rad a little bit further back.
Drilling holes is not difficult but requires you to take all the hardware outside of the case, little pieces of metal might go inside places like ram slots or pci ports.


----------



## M3TAl

Was going to pretty much take everything out anyways when building the loop so it's not a big deal to remove everything really.


----------



## soulstaker

Does anyone knows where I can buy the 690 II V2 grommets? The newer ones already have, but mine is the last version without it.

And also, anyone here succesfully fitted the H110 on this case?


----------



## vuodi

Hi guys!

I'll brag about my 690 II







My "Snow Dominator" - freshly completed.

Before:



After Mod's (before change graphics card):





And after change GPU:



And? What do you think ?


----------



## 01010011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vuodi*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'll brag about my 690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "Snow Dominator" - freshly completed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After Mod's (before change graphics card):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after change GPU:
> 
> And? What do you think ?


That's very nice, good work!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looks amazing man! so clean...congrats.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Thought I would post some progress shots of a rebuild I'm doing.


Its named the Toxic 690. I have to redo the top mesh as its not an exact fit from deleting my top I/O ports. I'll be stealthing the optical drive and adding a second 120mm in the front. From there sewing the cables, sleeving everything that isn't, GPU backplates, a clear custom side panel window, SP120's with color matched rings, and a PSU cover. The cover will have faded edges and will glow through green like the bay cover. The overall paint will have a scuffed and weathered look. Any input is apreciated in my build log.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

some nice ideas i would neaten up that 24pin atx sleeve firstly and add some lighting above the mobo,some green leds will do the trick,will add to overall look once custom side panel on and lights are off


----------



## der-kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Thought I would post some progress shots of a rebuild I'm doing.


That looks great! May I know where did you get that Nvida sticker on your case?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der-kaiser*
> 
> That looks great! May I know where did you get that Nvida sticker on your case?


It comes on every single 690 nvidia edition ...


----------



## der-kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It comes on every single 690 nvidia edition ...


Thanks for the reply. Had no idea there were a Nvidia edition. Always thought those were customized by owners. I suppose there's no where to buy a look a like sticker?


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vuodi*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'll brag about my 690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "Snow Dominator" - freshly completed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After Mod's (before change graphics card):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after change GPU:
> 
> 
> 
> And? What do you think ?


Beautiful sleeving, but why did you take the grommets out?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Beautiful sleeving, but why did you take the grommets out?


The earlier batches didn't have any ...


----------



## Sherp

Few shots of the inside from a few days ago, crappy phone pictures though, as my camera battery is dead.



Also I finally got round to spraying those horrible chrome trims and the blu-ray drive. First time I've ever sprayed anything, the drive isn't perfect, but nobody is really gonna see it but me.


----------



## robster84

A few changes on mine. Red detailing and semi watercooled. More watercooling once i buy some new GPUs

http://s227.photobucket.com/user/ro...D-492D-9DD7-E42ED76BC89A_zpspjrfwocm.jpg.html
http://s227.photobucket.com/user/ro...4-409D-AEB3-6CD6F4437598_zpsemp90ijb.jpg.html
http://s227.photobucket.com/user/robster84_2007/media/IMG_2459_zps487e849e.jpg.html
http://s227.photobucket.com/user/robster84_2007/media/IMG_2460_zps09e146c5.jpg.html


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, I need your help...

I'm getting a dual cpu rig, and was wondering wether my Cm 690 II Advanced would accomodate the larger board it uses. It's an Asus Z9PE-D8 WS board, and I'll be using 7 gpus in there.







(once I get enough $$ for water and gpus obviously)

I got rid of my 5.25 and 3.5 trays btw.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

7 gpus ??? what a waste


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> 7 gpus ??? what a waste


Why? Pays my bills...will look insanely good too xD

(estimated profit=50usd per day)


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, I need your help...
> 
> I'm getting a dual cpu rig, and was wondering wether my Cm 690 II Advanced would accomodate the larger board it uses. It's an Asus Z9PE-D8 WS board, and I'll be using 7 gpus in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (once I get enough $$ for water and gpus obviously)
> 
> I got rid of my 5.25 and 3.5 trays btw.


In theory it should fit with no 5.25" and 3.5" bays.

But you would have to mod the MB tray to take any extra mounting holes that are needed.

Also could not be sure how you may water cool such a beast of a board in such a restricted environment. External ?

What PSU would you looking for ? Or would it be a dual PSU setup ?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, I need your help...
> 
> I'm getting a dual cpu rig, and was wondering wether my Cm 690 II Advanced would accomodate the larger board it uses. It's an Asus Z9PE-D8 WS board, and I'll be using 7 gpus in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (once I get enough $$ for water and gpus obviously)
> 
> I got rid of my 5.25 and 3.5 trays btw.


As ginger_nuts said it should fit without the bays there anymore. If the mobo is wider and not longer









Don't think you'll get 7 Gpu's on a Quad Sli mobo due to not enough space between them?

Single Psu of at least 1000w, Plenty of room:thumb:


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> As ginger_nuts said it should fit without the bays there anymore. If the mobo is wider and not longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think you'll get 7 Gpu's on a Quad Sli mobo due to not enough space between them?
> 
> Single Psu of at least 1000w, Plenty of room:thumb:


Watercool it ... and replace the brackets with single slot brackets


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> In theory it should fit with no 5.25" and 3.5" bays.
> 
> But you would have to mod the MB tray to take any extra mounting holes that are needed.
> 
> Also could not be sure how you may water cool such a beast of a board in such a restricted environment. External ?
> 
> What PSU would you looking for ? Or would it be a dual PSU setup ?


Thanks! I'll setup an external MORA3 rad for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> As ginger_nuts said it should fit without the bays there anymore. If the mobo is wider and not longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think you'll get 7 Gpu's on a Quad Sli mobo due to not enough space between them?
> 
> Single Psu of at least 1000w, Plenty of room:thumb:


Dual 850w psu rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Watercool it ... and replace the brackets with single slot brackets


My plan exactly...


----------



## M3TAl

Never understood all the mining stuff and how that can make you money. Or how the "coins" are viable as a currency but hey, sick system either way.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Never understood all the mining stuff and how that can make you money. Or how the "coins" are viable as a currency but hey, sick system either way.


Well, I've payed rent countless times with a single gpu i7 3820 equipped system...I'm making enough to get that system now lol


----------



## cptnighthawk666

teach me please. i have a 2550k and a gtx 580 1.5 gig how much can my rig make?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> teach me please. i have a 2550k and a gtx 580 1.5 gig how much can my rig make?


Head to my mining thread, it's the main cryptocurrency club thread at the distributed computing subforum.


----------



## M3TAl

Got a Dremel 200 today, high and low speed. You guys use low or high speed when choppin up your case? I'll only be cutting into the thin aluminum (?) of the top. The part the top fans screw into.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

The 690 is all steel and plastic as far as i know....steel requires a higher speed cause its a more robust harder metal,thin aluminum you can get a way cutting it at a lower speed...lower the speed more steady you keep you hands equals precise the cutts:thumb:....


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Well then you have to get something bigger than a single 690...perhaps side by side or on top of each other you may get a way with but i would much rather advise looking in to a Lian-Li Pc-8000,corsiar 900D or a case labs STH10 or something....its going to take some serious modding fitting two psus alone in a single 690 and dont forget all that cabling....7 gpus is a lot of 8 and 6 pin(depending on gpus) PCie extensions...i dont see the 690 having enough room at the back....690 is a brilliant mid tower case...but removing all those bays makes it near impractical...and 7 gpus is going to need a e-atx theres just not going to be enough room


----------



## M3TAl

Do you guys even think I should remove any of that middle bar with the dremel? Now that it's all lined up... not sure it's necessary.

The plan is to drill two new holes in order to slide the ST30 rad further back so the top panel can close without hitting the end tanks of the rad. Should only need to drill two holes, everything else should line up perfectly.

So the ST30 will be up top and fans inside. The bar in the middle will cover some of the fan reducing airflow to the fins some I guess? Will that even matter much?

I really want the ST30 up top and not inside the case for aesthetic reasons. The tube routing will look nicer with it disappearing up into the top of the case. Also want to run the fans inside as push exhaust.



Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!



That bar hits the end tanks unless the rad is moved further back.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I would personally cut the two new holes instead of cutting the plastic.

As for removing the middle bar section, it not gain you any measurable performance I would think.


----------



## M3TAl

I wasn't going to cut the bar of the top panel, it seems to be an integral part of the top panel. I should of been more clear. Talking about the thin metal piece the fans screw into. Guess all that needs to be done is just make two screw holes and that's it.

Was only worried that after moving the fans further back one of the fans is partially covered by that metal piece.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Do the wholes then post another pic showing how the fans sit.

Then we will see exact what you mean. If needed you could just cut it to keep your mind at peace


----------



## M3TAl

I had a pic in there with where the fans would sit. Where the tape is with the two lines meeting, that's where the two new holes will go.





Now in that 2nd pic the fans will be inside the case not outside but the pic is to show how the fans will be aligned. See the fan closer to the front of the case, the top part of the fan rests on the middle bar. I was thinking that would reduce the airflow to the radiator?

The only thing that's happening is the fans and radiator are being moved approximately 15-16mm further back.

Moving them 15mm back shouldn't cause any problems with the motherboard, cables, or other holes from what I can tell. At least I hope not


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sorry many things happening atm.

Yeh I would cut that middle section out completely. Since you are putting the rad on top I wouldn't think you have to worry about case support either.

Oh how do you find them fans ? are they worth the $$$$ ?


----------



## M3TAl

I've got 10 of the PWM Cougar Vortex that will go on two Swiftech PWM splitters (already tested this out and it works







). Got 8 of them on sale in 2012 for around $9 a fan. The other two were basically new in box used from OCN Marketplace.

They're not the greatest fans ever but they're pretty good. Don't know that I'd pay full price for them but on sale... The orange color really grew on me but since I'm going black and white build I painted 8 of them white, ran out of paint though lol. The two oranges will probably go on the bottom of the case under an XT45 rad... won't be visible


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Nice look yes go for the cut... surprised it wasn't cut already...mine was







...so are you going to remove top panel grill?...im running my small h100 and i ran in to clearance issues trying a push pull...if you want too keep the grill and fan filters you will need the top grill to bulge out depending on thickness of rad and fans:thumb:


----------



## M3TAl

Made the holes yesterday. Everything lines up good. Push/pull is pointless on an ST30 though. Decided to leave the middle bar in for now.


----------



## M3TAl

Merry Christmas!!!

Holey moley! Don't remember there being this many screws to remove the HDD cage. Taking forever just to remove and re-arrange things for this water loop


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vuodi*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'll brag about my 690 II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "Snow Dominator" - freshly completed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After Mod's (before change graphics card):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after change GPU:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? What do you think ?


Dude, that's awesome. One of the nicest 690s I've seen. Really good job on that.


----------



## soulstaker

I'm trying to make something to cover this area now that I removed the drive tray. Do any of you guys already did this mod and still have the sizes I need to make the cuts?

Want to use some form of metal sheet, but I can't get the exact measurements the way I'm doing.


----------



## zmegati

Finally, the Cooler Master CM 690 III (CMS-693-KWN1) is available to order in my country.

Today I ordered it and comes in a few days.

A few days ago I received a processor I7 4770k, asus sabertooth z87 and nd another XHX 7970 BLACK CORE...when all the build is complete I posted pictures!


----------



## KLEANupguy7

you knoe what would be nice?...you get a piece if metal sheet and in a few sata data and power cables and make your drives hot swapable?


----------



## cptnighthawk666

my 690 mod


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Zedds dead baby







they awesome







...cool idea laptop i take it?... battlefield commander would look awesome on that:thumb:


----------



## vuodi

@ 01010011, ivanlabrie, ZephyrBit, VindalooJim
It's nice to read









I'll show sidepanel :



What next?
Corsair H100i in top.
Removal dock 5,25 and transformation front for 3x120mm BitFenix White Spectre








Asus GTX770 get a Gelid Icy Vision rev2

@cptnighthawk666:

I'm speechless... :x


----------



## KauBoy

My CoolerMaster 690 II Monochrome Case Mod.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=529871853786669&set=a.103082766465582.4241.100002915768658&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## KLEANupguy7

now all thats missing is a better cpu cooler







...looks good:thumb:


----------



## KauBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> now all thats missing is a better cpu cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...looks good:thumb:


thank you, i wasn't interested cause i have a locked processor


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KauBoy*
> 
> thank you, i wasn't interested cause i have a locked processor


Very fine looking setup









Even with a locked cpu I'd use a Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM be cause I hate push pins with a passion, These one look good and are very good bang for bucks









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46_557_777&products_id=36045


----------



## DaveLT

These are better bang for buck








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999015


----------



## KauBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Very fine looking setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a locked cpu I'd use a Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM be cause I hate push pins with a passion, These one look good and are very good bang for bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46_557_777&products_id=36045


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> These are better bang for buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999015


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Very fine looking setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a locked cpu I'd use a Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM be cause I hate push pins with a passion, These one look good and are very good bang for bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46_557_777&products_id=36045


I'm thinking for a Corsair H60 or a Coolermaster Seidon 120V2


----------



## DaTraS

Guys, I've got a favor to ask.
Could someone with a CM693 measure the distance between the top dustfilter and the mounting holes for the 120mm fans?
I would like to put a pair of noiseblocker nb-eloops as intake in the top, but as some of you might know they tend to be noisy without enough distance to dust filters.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaTraS*
> 
> Guys, I've got a favor to ask.
> Could someone with a CM693 measure the distance between the top dustfilter and the mounting holes for the 120mm fans?
> I would like to put a pair of noiseblocker nb-eloops as intake in the top, but as some of you might know they tend to be noisy without enough distance to dust filters.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Dust filters really only work best if they are right next to a fan. That's IMO







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KauBoy*
> 
> I'm thinking for a Corsair H60 or a Coolermaster Seidon 120V2


120V2







Is it the one with the jetflo fan? I would never buy a H-series AIO because of the lack of specs.


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaTraS*
> 
> Guys, I've got a favor to ask.
> Could someone with a CM693 measure the distance between the top dustfilter and the mounting holes for the 120mm fans?
> I would like to put a pair of noiseblocker nb-eloops as intake in the top, but as some of you might know they tend to be noisy without enough distance to dust filters.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There's absolutely no room above the mounting holes. the dust filter actually touches the mounts. If you really need more fans up the top, you can remove the filter but i think that would ruin the great aesthetics of the case.

Edit.
Sorry i just realized what you actually meant. There is about 7 or 8mm from the fan hub to the plastic frame on my Corsair af140 intake fans.

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

@DaTraS

Here's a picture of mine. Ignore the part that's touching the fan , it wont be there when its on properly. The distance is about the same as the black tab in the middle.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

i had about 25mm clearance i mounted my h100 there

i ended up removing the top dust filter and rather ran two extra fans above my h100 making it push pull.There is no need for a filter on extraction just on the intake fans i belive,if the case is well sealed and has postive air pressure you wont have a issue with dust when removing top fan filters,rember hot air rises... so ideally you want your intake fans at the bottom.

i put the top panel back on and cut the plastic braces and removed the filter,so my top fans are exposed,yep with the filter on it is more aesthetically pleasing i guess will post a pic how it currently looks later.I had small gains running the push pull about 2-3 degrees Celsius.


----------



## DaveLT

Hot air does not rise if you have fans involved in a case.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

it generally does..i air does move to were you push it but by the time the air gets to my gpu its almost static,im not a fan of side panel fans cause they just spoil the view through the window.In my case i direct the air flow,air does come in the one side and come out the other,if i had like everything extraction or intake i assume that would just negativity impact on temps on air cooled components like my gpu.

I think good air flow shouldn't just be about cfm also but the air pressure in a case. Generally hot air is less dense than cold air


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> it generally does..i air does move to were you push it but by the time the air gets to my gpu its almost static,im not a fan of side panel fans cause they just spoil the view through the window.In my case i direct the air flow,air does come in the one side and come out the other,if i had like everything extraction or intake i assume that would just negativity impact on temps on air cooled components like my gpu.
> 
> I think good air flow shouldn't just be about cfm also but the air pressure in a case. Generally hot air is less dense than cold air


Pressure? You really put a turbocharger in your case?









I know better than to say "air does not rise" man, take a look at my cooling thread. All you need to do is to get air in and out as efficiently as possible. Prevent mixing hot and cold air that is all


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> i had about 25mm clearance i mounted my h100 there
> 
> i ended up removing the top dust filter and rather ran two extra fans above my h100 making it push pull.There is no need for a filter on extraction just on the intake fans i belive,if the case is well sealed and has postive air pressure you wont have a issue with dust when removing top fan filters,rember hot air rises... so ideally you want your intake fans at the bottom.
> 
> i put the top panel back on and cut the plastic braces and removed the filter,so my top fans are exposed,yep with the filter on it is more aesthetically pleasing i guess will post a pic how it currently looks later.I had small gains running the push pull about 2-3 degrees Celsius.


You can get a 30mm rad up there if you drill new holes like I did. Got an Alphacool NexXxos ST30 up there.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Pressure? You really put a turbocharger in your case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know better than to say "air does not rise" man, take a look at my cooling thread. All you need to do is to get air in and out as efficiently as possible. Prevent mixing hot and cold air that is all


yep pressure,its your first rule lol....i read your thread and you make some valid points









what i mean by pressure is the amount of air in the case,ideally you want a positive air pressure,meaning that there's more intake fans than exhaust fans resulting in more air in side the case, negative air pressure on the other hand is when there is more exhaust than in take fans this results in fans pulling air from all small holes in the case.


----------



## mwl5apv

Does anyone know if the CM690II side panels fit the CM690III?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Does anyone know if the CM690II side panels fit the CM690III?


Pretty sure they Do Not


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Does anyone know if the CM690II side panels fit the CM690III?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Pretty sure they Do Not
Click to expand...

That is correct, they are not interchangeable.


----------



## mwl5apv

Darn, was hoping that if I decided to maybe pick one up I could just swap out the windowed side panel from my 690II. I like having the one fan grille for ventilation and really don't feel like having to go through and recut a window.







O well.


----------



## KauBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 120V2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the one with the jetflo fan? I would never buy a H-series AIO because of the lack of specs.


yes, I bought a 120V2 and gonna fix it in the weekend. thanks mate!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KauBoy*
> 
> yes, I bought a 120V2 and gonna fix it in the weekend. thanks mate!


My pleasure


----------



## VindalooJim

So I've removed all of the dust filters (excluding the PSU filter) on my 690 II Advanced. Do you agree this is a good idea for increased airflow or do you think I should put them back in? (if they will go back in)


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> So I've removed all of the dust filters (excluding the PSU filter) on my 690 II Advanced. Do you agree this is a good idea for increased airflow or do you think I should put them back in? (if they will go back in)


It is a good idea but you should be able to judge that. I've to clean mine bi-weekly... And cleaning the filters is way easier than the hardware inside.


----------



## KauBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> My pleasure


i went back to a corsair H60. better warranty compared to 120v2


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KauBoy*
> 
> i went back to a corsair H60. better warranty compared to 120v2


How sure are you about that? At least in my town CM has the same conditions of warranty as Corsair


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> It is a good idea but you should be able to judge that. I've to clean mine bi-weekly... And cleaning the filters is way easier than the hardware inside.


That is true that the filters are easier to clean than the hardware, however, I do have a DataVac so it's not too bad.

Does removing the dust filters really substantially increase airflow? My case fans do not have a lot of static pressure, so at a guess I would say yes but I would like second opinions/ confirmation.


----------



## BLAMM0

One night i completely took out the hard drive cage







Put the h70 on the cpu, went back to stock cooler on the video card.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> One night i completely took out the hard drive cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the h70 on the cpu, went back to stock cooler on the video card.


Are they dual 120mm fans on the front? If so how did you mount them?


----------



## BLAMM0

I saw this in this thread and made something similar, just from plexi







but you need to cut some metal that is pushed out in the front.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> 
> I saw this in this thread and made something similar, just from plexi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you need to cut some metal that is pushed out in the front.


























That has convinced me even more to keep my 690 II- never seen anything like it. 3 120s in the front would be just what I'm looking for in my new build.

Don't suppose you still have the dimensions that you cut it to? Including all of the drilling holes?


----------



## BLAMM0

unfortunately not







just measure as u go...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has convinced me even more to keep my 690 II- never seen anything like it. 3 120s in the front would be just what I'm looking for in my new build.
> 
> Don't suppose you still have the dimensions that you cut it to? Including all of the drilling holes?


For a rad of 15mm spacing, which seems to be the standard now.

Try this

mnpctech_rad_template_15mm.pdf 218k .pdf file


----------



## sweffymo

Hey, I miss you guys!









I was watching Intel Extreme Masters Cologne and I saw this in the ESL office at the end of the tournament:


----------



## BLAMM0

nice, i thought those cases looked familiar


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> For a rad of 15mm spacing, which seems to be the standard now.
> 
> Try this
> 
> mnpctech_rad_template_15mm.pdf 218k .pdf file


Cheers dude!







+REP


----------



## DaveLT

AFAIK I've seen tons of Phantom 410s and IEM events and now the CM 690 II in white? Awesome yeah.


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> AFAIK I've seen tons of Phantom 410s and IEM events and now the CM 690 II in white? Awesome yeah.


This seems to be the ESL place in Cologne, they streamed the League of Legends events last year from there.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> AFAIK I've seen tons of Phantom 410s and IEM events and now the CM 690 II in white? Awesome yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be the ESL place in Cologne, they streamed the League of Legends events last year from there.
Click to expand...

Yup! Although for SC2 they have a different setup because SC2 is a 1v1 game.









Still, those things look really sharp!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> This seems to be the ESL place in Cologne, they streamed the League of Legends events last year from there.


there was an IEM back in november in my town







Playing the darn league of legends *cough*
-insert League of F-


----------



## Gripen90

New side panel done. For a first timer and with hughe thanks and help from my little brother I think it's a fine result.








At the very top left there's some honey comb cuts left from the original panel where the fan mount was. We had to leave a bit there to get some few mm's left so we could put silicone on the backside to make the plexiglass bind. However I'm planning to buy some matt enamel paint (I though I had more but it was all dryed up), to touch up the edges so they don't look so rough.
I also added a new NZXT Sentry Mesh fancontroller to the front, and it looks super and flows great with the existing mesh front.


----------



## Mnemo05

here is my aging rig..

recently upgraded to H220 push-pull and kuhler 920+zip tie for the GPU..


----------



## SaTaNcLaWs

So this is what I got up to when I had a flu and took off from work ;D

I had this neon yellow can of spray chilling in my cupboard for ages and I just had to use it.

So I stripped my CM690ii Advanced like this:

















Then I removed the mesh covers on the front and top panel and gave them a proper wash to remove all the dust:









After the mesh was thoroughly cleaned I hanged them up on a rail so I can apply the primer:

















After the primer was properly dry and ready for the actual color and clear coat:

















Left it hanging in the sunlight for about 1 hour before I started assembling everything again:









Finish product

























I must say it actually looks really nice with the black and I am thinking of doing a entire mod with this neon yellow and black theme.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I don't think your pics are working SatanClaws


----------



## SaTaNcLaWs

Yes you is correct sir I am busy fixing it


----------



## SaTaNcLaWs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I don't think your pics are working SatanClaws


Fixed









See the links I used was from my Dropbox photos, and it would only show if I am logged in to my Dropbox account.

So everything looked fine in the preview until I submitted and logged out of my Dropbox account the images disappeared lol.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Cool mod! Glad you got the pics sorted so we could see too







I like the orange window too.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaTaNcLaWs*
> 
> So this is what I got up to when I had a flu and took off from work ;D
> 
> I had this neon yellow can of spray chilling in my cupboard for ages and I just had to use it.
> 
> So I stripped my CM690ii Advanced like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I removed the mesh covers on the front and top panel and gave them a proper wash to remove all the dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the mesh was thoroughly cleaned I hanged them up on a rail so I can apply the primer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the primer was properly dry and ready for the actual color and clear coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left it hanging in the sunlight for about 1 hour before I started assembling everything again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say it actually looks really nice with the black and I am thinking of doing a entire mod with this neon yellow and black theme.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I like it







reminds me of mine a bit.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mnemo05*
> 
> here is my aging rig..
> 
> recently upgraded to H220 push-pull and kuhler 920+zip tie for the GPU..


Mnemo05 you need one of these







NZXT Kraken G10 GPU Bracket


----------



## SaTaNcLaWs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Cool mod! Glad you got the pics sorted so we could see too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the orange window too.


I don't like the orange window that much.

I was thinking of making the side window a bit bigger with maybe a half moon shape at the front and replacing it with a yellow one and engraving CM690 at the bottom of it.

Luckily I do engraving on a Gravograph LS100 CO2 Laser printer at work so I can cut out my own perspex with fan holes and engrave whatever I like on it.









Check this out, made a key holder and cut out a Razer logo.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaTaNcLaWs*
> 
> So this is what I got up to when I had a flu and took off from work ;D
> 
> I had this neon yellow can of spray chilling in my cupboard for ages and I just had to use it.
> 
> So I stripped my CM690ii Advanced like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I removed the mesh covers on the front and top panel and gave them a proper wash to remove all the dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the mesh was thoroughly cleaned I hanged them up on a rail so I can apply the primer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the primer was properly dry and ready for the actual color and clear coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left it hanging in the sunlight for about 1 hour before I started assembling everything again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say it actually looks really nice with the black and I am thinking of doing a entire mod with this neon yellow and black theme.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Sorry dude but I'm really not liking the yellow, black and red/ orange colour combination.

Black and yellow is a good combination and it is a combination that hasn't been done to death but the window colour spoils it.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of mine a bit.


Now that is nice!


----------



## SaTaNcLaWs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Sorry dude but I'm really not liking the yellow, black and red/ orange colour combination.
> 
> Black and yellow is a good combination and it is a combination that hasn't been done to death but the window colour spoils it.


Hi VindalooJim,

I agree with you 100% and like I said at the end of the post:
"I must say it actually looks really nice with the black and I am thinking of doing a entire mod with this neon yellow and black theme."

And another post:
"I was thinking of making the side window a bit bigger with maybe a half moon shape at the front and replacing it with a yellow one and engraving CM690 at the bottom of it.
Luckily I do engraving on a Gravograph LS100 CO2 Laser printer at work so I can cut out my own perspex with fan holes and engrave whatever I like on it."


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaTaNcLaWs*
> 
> Hi VindalooJim,
> 
> I agree with you 100% and like I said at the end of the post:
> "I must say it actually looks really nice with the black and I am thinking of doing a entire mod with this neon yellow and black theme."
> 
> And another post:
> "I was thinking of making the side window a bit bigger with maybe a half moon shape at the front and replacing it with a yellow one and engraving CM690 at the bottom of it.
> Luckily I do engraving on a Gravograph LS100 CO2 Laser printer at work so I can cut out my own perspex with fan holes and engrave whatever I like on it."


Sorry, that's my fault for missing those posts.

I agree, yellow and black will look really nice. Colour schemes should try to be kept to two colours where possible, maybe a 3rd but only for small little details.

I like your idea/ plans for the side window. That sounds awesome- make it so! haha. I look forward to seeing it! I have only just moved on from the 690 II (still kept it) but I am already missing the little beaut.


----------



## sh0wst0pper

Anyone managed to fit the H110 into a CM690 III?


----------



## KLEANupguy7

H110 is has 140s,yes it can fit just make sure theres enough room for mosfets/vrm heatsink.
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mid-tower-cm690-series/cm693/


----------



## sh0wst0pper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> H110 is has 140s,yes it can fit just make sure theres enough room for mosfets/vrm heatsink.
> http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mid-tower-cm690-series/cm693/


Yeah im really not sure what to do!


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh0wst0pper*
> 
> Yeah im really not sure what to do!


Like the 690 II, it might fit but it depends on your motherboard.


----------



## sh0wst0pper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> Like the 690 II, it might fit but it depends on your motherboard.


Yeah i have the AS Rock Extreme4 Z87.
I have bitten the bullet and gone for it - will let you know.
I think i can fit the rad but need to replace the fans with more slimline versions.


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh0wst0pper*
> 
> Yeah i have the AS Rock Extreme4 Z87.
> I have bitten the bullet and gone for it - will let you know.
> I think i can fit the rad but need to replace the fans with more slimline versions.


I have the same mobo. On mine, if I were to use a rad on the top, the fans would sit between the bezel and the case frame. Only the rad would stay inside.


----------



## sh0wst0pper

So you couldn't get it to fit then?


----------



## VindalooJim

Can anyone confirm a few details about the 690 III for me please?


All of the journalist photos of the case do not show rubber grommets, however, I've that it does have rubber grommets- does the case have rubber grommets or not?
Can you fit two 140mm fans in the front (I know it says you can on the CM site, but for peace of mind I confirmation from an owner would be nice.
Does it come with rubber washers in the mounting holes for mounting a rad on top?


----------



## sh0wst0pper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Can anyone confirm a few details about the 690 III for me please?
> 
> 
> All of the journalist photos of the case do not show rubber grommets, however, I've that it does have rubber grommets- does the case have rubber grommets or not?
> Can you fit two 140mm fans in the front (I know it says you can on the CM site, but for peace of mind I confirmation from an owner would be nice.
> Does it come with rubber washers in the mounting holes for mounting a rad on top?


Mine came without the grommets but I just emailed cooler master with the serial number and they sent them within a week, free of charge.
I can't answer question 2 as I have kept the default fan on.
I'm pretty sure it doesn't come with rubber washers.


----------



## DaveLT

1) They're sending out grommets the last time I checked a few months back in late January
2) I don't own a 690 III so I don't know. But when CM says you can fit a 280 you most likely can








3) I've never heard of rubber washers that come with cases for mounting a rad


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 1) They're sending out grommets the last time I checked a few months back in late January
> 2) I don't own a 690 III so I don't know. But when CM says you can fit a 280 you most likely can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I've never heard of rubber washers that come with cases for mounting a rad


1) So, they don't ship with grommets but you can get in touch with CM to ship some out?
2) "Straight from the horses mouth"
3) The 350D does


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> 1) So, they don't ship with grommets but you can get in touch with CM to ship some out?
> 2) "Straight from the horses mouth"
> 3) The 350D does


1) They started shipping i think.
3)So be it. Most screw heads won't fall right through the case


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 1) They started shipping i think.
> 3)So be it. Most screw heads won't fall right through the case


1) I hope so.
3) No, but it is a nice feature to have.


----------



## zmegati

This is nice review for CM 693 and all info:






I've have CM 693 and sabertooth z87 I put a RAD XT 240 and you must put a fan max high 12mm...something like this:

http://www.links.hr/?naziv=ventilator-scythe-slip-stream-slim-120mm-2000-okr-min&option=artikl&id_artikl=050.908.163

Ther is my buil for now


----------



## dankbowls247

Successfully mounted a 240mm radiator in the roof of my case the night before last. I slightly disappointed that I didnt have a drill on hand and there are only 3 screws (for now) holding it in up there. Did I mention it works?












I would love to see you guys' 240mm rad mods.


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*
> 
> SpcCdr
> 
> Custom UV Blue side Window Mod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also 140mm Aerocool fans on top (cut out grill work) and Vinyl dyed (Beige->Black) optical drives (Will post piccs when i find where I put them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Four year old quote. but I really dig that custom window and was wondering if you still had that lying around lol?


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> New side panel done. For a first timer and with hughe thanks and help from my little brother I think it's a fine result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the very top left there's some honey comb cuts left from the original panel where the fan mount was. We had to leave a bit there to get some few mm's left so we could put silicone on the backside to make the plexiglass bind. However I'm planning to buy some matt enamel paint (I though I had more but it was all dryed up), to touch up the edges so they don't look so rough.
> I also added a new NZXT Sentry Mesh fancontroller to the front, and it looks super and flows great with the existing mesh front.


I can't seem to figure out how to remove my chrome rails from the exterior of my case.I would like to paint mine to match my green interior work









On a different note, what did you do with your old side window?


----------



## dankbowls247

I'll pay for shipping if you'd like to sell your old side panel.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankbowls247*
> 
> Successfully mounted a 240mm radiator in the roof of my case the night before last. I slightly disappointed that I didnt have a drill on hand and there are only 3 screws (for now) holding it in up there. Did I mention it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see you guys' 240mm rad mods.


Setting up my very first loop for the very first time. Added mosfet and NB blocks few weeks later. All that was required was moving the holes like 10mm further back.


----------



## dankbowls247

At first, I didn't have enough clearance between one of the radiator fans. I ended up having to use 3 the case's grill holes to secure the rad. It only has three screws on one side holding it in there, and it's a bummer for now. I got a buddy coming over this weekend with a proper drill with the bits I need as well as a dremel tool. If I get pumped up enough about it I'll do a proper write up for each of my mods. HOPEFULLY, in the meanwhile, I can get some advice in how to remove my chrome accent rails so as to paint them to match my interior.


----------



## dankbowls247

Got any MOSFET or NB blocks left over?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankbowls247*
> 
> Successfully mounted a 240mm radiator in the roof of my case the night before last. I slightly disappointed that I didnt have a drill on hand and there are only 3 screws (for now) holding it in up there. Did I mention it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see you guys' 240mm rad mods.


Thin 240mm rads should fit inside without any need for drilling, The fans will fit under the top bezel with the plastic grill cut out.

Mine does in my 690 and current 690 II


----------



## M3TAl

Plastic grill doesn't have to be removed. I've got a 30mm thick rad up there. 30mm is the absolute limit for up top. Inside probably get away with 35mm.


----------



## dankbowls247

I had to mount my rad further away from my motherboard tray so the the fans I have attached to the radiator wouldn't hit my ram. Now I have all the room in the world and I could even do a push/pull configuration underneath the roof. This weekend I plan on adding 2 green LED fans and trying it out to see what happens.


----------



## VindalooJim

Think I might treat myself to a 990 III which would be my 3rd 690, after sending back the terrible build quality Corsair case I had.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Think I might treat myself to a 990 III which would be my 3rd 690, after sending back the terrible build quality Corsair case I had.


Frankly TBH, i'm interested. Is it a 540 or 750D? Someone here (formerly from UAE and moved to Malaysia) kept harping on about how quality doesn't matter. People just keep raving on about them when they have the worst sidepanels in the class and fans that have a 50/50 chance of having a bad bearing. I have had 5 CM cases and 10 other CM builds for my customers and they don't do those.

Just a question guys, does the case come with those wimpy looking OEM fans or the Xtraflos? The use of a 200mm ticks me off though.


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Thin 240mm rads should fit inside without any need for drilling, The fans will fit under the top bezel with the plastic grill cut out.
> 
> Mine does in my 690 and current 690 II


I didn't even think of mounting it like that. I'm going to keep it like it is for now as I can add two more fans later if needed.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Frankly TBH, i'm interested. Is it a 540 or 750D? Someone here (formerly from UAE and moved to Malaysia) kept harping on about how quality doesn't matter. People just keep raving on about them when they have the worst sidepanels in the class and fans that have a 50/50 chance of having a bad bearing. I have had 5 CM cases and 10 other CM builds for my customers and they don't do those.
> 
> Just a question guys, does the case come with those wimpy looking OEM fans or the Xtraflos? The use of a 200mm ticks me off though.


It was a 350D pal. Coming from the 690s, the build quality of the 350D was a shock: the window side panel arrived scratched and marked, Corsair sent out 2 replacements- both scratched and marked, the hard drive cage did not fit in the hard drive bay properly so when my hard drive was under even moderate use it would shake around in the bay causing a loud rattling sound- Corsair sent out a replacement, same issue. The side panels and all metal in general is flimsy and has a ridiculous amount of flex in them. The front dust filter was bowed outwards in the middle- replacement same issue. The hard drive cages are so flimsy and brittle even with a drive in them. The front panel comes off every time you move the case.

The whole thing was a shambles- I will never buy a Corsair case again, after the experience with the 350D and my AX850 PSU blowing and taking half my system with it, I don't think I will be touching any Corsair products again.

I know their are a LOT of die hard Corsair fans out there, I can't knock their CS but the QC is terrible- I will stick with CM for now as far as cases are concerned.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> It was a 350D pal. Coming from the 690s, the build quality of the 350D was a shock: the window side panel arrived scratched and marked, Corsair sent out 2 replacements- both scratched and marked, the hard drive cage did not fit in the hard drive bay properly so when my hard drive was under even moderate use it would shake around in the bay causing a loud rattling sound- Corsair sent out a replacement, same issue. The side panels and all metal in general is flimsy and has a ridiculous amount of flex in them. The front dust filter was bowed outwards in the middle- replacement same issue. The hard drive cages are so flimsy and brittle even with a drive in them. The front panel comes off every time you move the case.
> 
> The whole thing was a shambles- I will never buy a Corsair case again, after the experience with the 350D and my AX850 PSU blowing and taking half my system with it, I don't think I will be touching any Corsair products again.
> 
> I know their are a LOT of die hard Corsair fans out there, I can't knock their CS but the QC is terrible- I will stick with CM for now as far as cases are concerned.


I'll rather have proper QC than to have to deal with any kind of CS. Corsair is a real joke when QC is involved


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'll rather have proper QC than to have to deal with any kind of CS. Corsair is a real joke when QC is involved


You don't have to tell me bud. QC is a joke.


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankbowls247*
> 
> I can't seem to figure out how to remove my chrome rails from the exterior of my case.I would like to paint mine to match my green interior work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note, what did you do with your old side window?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankbowls247*
> 
> I'll pay for shipping if you'd like to sell your old side panel.


I still have the old original side panel in "reserve" when the day comes I'm selling the case. Then the buyers has the option to switch panel at his/her liking.


----------



## dankbowls247

How did you get your exterior rails green? I assume your case came like that. I can't figure out how to remove mine without damaging anything. I guess I'll live with them being chrome for now, but I definitely dig the green rails.









On a different note.. What kind of accent lighting are you using? I am considering getting this one in green and was wondering if it is a good interior lighting solution.

http://www.frys.com/product/5948774;jsessionid=-4QDxy4pxdEFn1iLXSnaag__.node3?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## BLAMM0

The rails are removable, you just need to slightly bend some pins that are hodling them...


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> The rails are removable, you just need to slightly bend some pins that are hodling them...


Thank's for the reply, BLAMM0. I haven't actually tried to remove the rails yet. I didn't even think about changing the color of them until I saw Gripen90's Nvidia case. It's a unique look and I definitely dig it alot. I'll give it a shot as soon as I get to the hardware store with $40 to spend as there is quite a bit of modding planned for the next time I break everything down and rebuild.

Are there any simple mods out there that you guys would wanna see? I'm thinking about getting a backplate for my EVGA GTX 560 ti 448 core. So far I've only come across one company that still sells them and they're not cheap and look as if they should be.


----------



## dankbowls247

Would this work with my case?

http://www.aztekcomputers.com/RA692KWN1-COOLER-MASTER-2862579.html


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankbowls247*
> 
> Would this work with my case?
> 
> http://www.aztekcomputers.com/RA692KWN1-COOLER-MASTER-2862579.html


Yes


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Yes


Awesome, but I might go ahead and do it myself.


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankbowls247*
> 
> How did you get your exterior rails green? I assume your case came like that. I can't figure out how to remove mine without damaging anything. I guess I'll live with them bringe chrome for now, but I definitely dig the green rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note.. What kind of accent lighting are you using? I am considering getting this one in green and was wondering if it is a good interior lighting solution.
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/5948774;jsessionid=-4QDxy4pxdEFn1iLXSnaag__.node3?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


The rails are per standard green on the nvidia edition case and it was something I really fell for with this case - I just love the black and green together :-D

As for light I highly recommend you use LED strips instead of cold cathodes. 1) LEDs last longer 2) have a much better colour representation and light dispertion 2) they give a much brighter and even light.
I use 2x Lamptron Flexlight LED strips (20cm long) and one Lamptron Laser LED spot.


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankbowls247*
> 
> Would this work with my case?
> 
> http://www.aztekcomputers.com/RA692KWN1-COOLER-MASTER-2862579.html


It will only fit the CM 690 II. If you're looking for a CM 690 panel with window then you can still purchase them directly at coolersmasters online shop for around €15. That's where I bought the side panel which I modded from.


----------



## VindalooJim

Does anybody know if the 693 comes with rubber grommets on the cable management holes? I have seen 693s with rubber grommets on the cable management holes and some 693s without rubber grommets.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Does anybody know if the 693 comes with rubber grommets on the cable management holes? I have seen 693s with rubber grommets on the cable management holes and some 693s without rubber grommets.


The 693s with the grommets are the newer ones.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The 693s with the grommets are the newer ones.


So if I buy one now, I will most likely get one with grommets?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> So if I buy one now, I will most likely get one with grommets?


Yes if the shop you bought from is not a cheat.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Maybe drop CM an email or find a rep or here and ask if there is a certain model/part number for the case with the grommets.


----------



## VindalooJim

Cheers guys +REP for you both.


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> It will only fit the CM 690 II. If you're looking for a CM 690 panel with window then you can still purchase them directly at coolersmasters online shop for around €15. That's where I bought the side panel which I modded from.


Thanks a lot, buddy. I'm going to look into it more. I kinda want to get something prefabricated if possible as I don't have the necessary tools to do it to my own door. I know I have the capibility to pull off a very clean mod. Right now if I had a rivet gun, jig saw, and a drill with a few different bit to go with it, I'd be set. Maybe 1.5 ft. of 1/4 in.? of clear plexiglass.


----------



## VindalooJim

Is it possible to drill mounting holes for 2 front 140mm fans on my 690 II?

I would upgrade to the 690 III but the lack of rubber grommets is a deal breaker.


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Is it possible to drill mounting holes for 2 front 140mm fans on my 690 II?
> 
> I would upgrade to the 690 III but the lack of rubber grommets is a deal breaker.


Cooler Master will send out some rubber grommets for free if you send an email with proof of purchase. It only took a week for mine to arrive after i first emailed.


----------



## BLAMM0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Is it possible to drill mounting holes for 2 front 140mm fans on my 690 II?
> 
> I would upgrade to the 690 III but the lack of rubber grommets is a deal breaker.


2x120mm is a tight fit, i dont think 2x140mm would fit


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> Cooler Master will send out some rubber grommets for free if you send an email with proof of purchase. It only took a week for mine to arrive after i first emailed.


That's good. Though I wonder why they do not ship with grommets. I have been in touch with all of the major retailers in the UK and they all have said it does not come with grommets.


----------



## tasdefleja

*CM 690 II*


----------



## zmegati

Finally new set up in my new 693 case


----------



## DaveLT

So yeah a bit of facts of the 690 III : The mobo tray is a slightly modified (ssd mounts) of the HAF 912 mobo tray.
The rear PCI area is from the 912, left untouched. @CMRajiv Is it possible to send me the CM 690 III grommets?







You can do it via CM Singapore's office.


----------



## BLAMM0

Talk about customer service









Thank you Nils from mdpc-x.


----------



## Duski

Glad i finally re-caught up reading all the threads, a lot of good work out there guys definitely enjoyable to see the mods and ideas people have







I am curious what Voudi used for his psu cover mod, something i have been wanting to do for a long time just been busy with kids etc for some time. Also cant remember who used the H100i in their 690II any issues putting it in? and how are the temps? i have a H60 in mine i got ages ago and works still but wouldn't mind getting something a bit better. I would love a full loop system but don't have the know how (not saying i wouldn't mind learning) but hard to have the time for that too right now. I've enjoyed the H series I used, helped me get decent speeds on my 2500k. I also need to redo my plexi small aesthetic issues i don't like, need to cut and put the new plexi I've been holding onto into it.


----------



## M3TAl

If you don't have the know how for full custom loop but are still drooling over the possibility of it then you must look at Swiftech's H220/320. Personally I would wait for the new H220X that will be out in a few months. These kits come pre-built fully functional out of the box but they are completely expandable. Meaning you can add more radiators, pumps, blocks, anything.

H220X has improved Swiftech in-house pump (more RPM's meaning more flow and pressure) and the location of the pump/reservoir have been moved.

It really doesn't take much know how for a simple/basic custom loop. The initial component picking and setup/filling/planning just takes more time. The H220 or H220X can be your segway into custom loops or you can leave it untouched like any other AIO.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If you don't have the know how for full custom loop but are still drooling over the possibility of it then you must look at Swiftech's H220/320. Personally I would wait for the new H220X that will be out in a few months. These kits come pre-built fully functional out of the box but they are completely expandable. Meaning you can add more radiators, pumps, blocks, anything.
> 
> H220X has improved Swiftech in-house pump (more RPM's meaning more flow and pressure) and the location of the pump/reservoir have been moved.
> 
> It really doesn't take much know how for a simple/basic custom loop. The initial component picking and setup/filling/planning just takes more time. The H220 or H220X can be your segway into custom loops or you can leave it untouched like any other AIO.


Hopefully not just a turned up DDC as they can be very loud. I think the H220 used a DDC variant of some sort


----------



## M3TAl

While internally the H220 pump is similar to a DDC it is not a DDC. It's fully in-house Swiftech made. The H220X pump (they will be releasing pump by itself calling it MCP50X, again fully Swiftech made) will be higher RPM than H220 pump along with few other improvements.

Swiftech states the MCP50X will have more pressure at real world flow rates than an MCP35X. At CES 2014 Swiftech ran a demo: the MCP50X had 4.6 PSI while MCP35X had 4.16 PSI at equal flow rates. Not sure what the actual flow rate was though as we know the curve isn't linear and they will crossover at some point.

Some CES 2014 Swiftech coverage: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/01/10/swiftech-ces-2014-suite/


----------



## Duski

Is the Glacer 240L liquid CPU cooler worth looking into its basically the H220 but designed by Cooler Master, since the issues with the H220 had selling in the USA. Haven't seen a release date for the H220X yet, this year is a bit vague lol.


----------



## M3TAl

The Glacer is an H220 with CM fans and a CM logo on the top. Oh and the pump RPM was increased a little. Think they removed the Swiftech 8-way PWM splitter unfortunately though. So the Glacer is the only option for one in the states unless you buy from Canada/NCIX or get one used and/or new from RMA on OCN or somewhere. If you're really interested there's a H220/Glacer club in the water cooling section where you can ask any question.

The whole reason Swiftech has this deal going on with CM is because of Asetek, the OEM for many of the AIO units. Asetek patent trolled Swiftech so instead of fighting it they stopped selling H220's in the states (complying with Asetek's terms) and struck this deal with CM. Swiftech is a very small company focused on custom water cooling and doesn't have the time/resources to fight patent trolls.

The #1 reason for moving the pump and reservoir to the radiator on the H220X was to circumvent Asetek's patent trolling.

If you wanted to go full custom right out of the gate but not have to spend all the time painstakingly picking parts out then look at the XSPC Raystorm kits. Comes with all the basic parts you need, you just have to put it all together and fill/bleed it.

Edit: Oh and I think the latest from [email protected] (BramSLI1) was maybe May release for H220X? Can't find the quote though


----------



## SRICE4904




----------



## M3TAl

Always wondered if the metal was better quality on the original 690 compared to my old case, Centurion 590 or something like that. The internals are pretty much identical except for HDD bays, side panels seem the same too. The side panels on the 590 were really thin and flimsy







. Currently have a backup/server system running in the 590.


----------



## dankbowls247

Finally got around to getting my side panel cut out and I'd like to think it turned out nicely. All I need now is a rubber grommet for the rough edges and a fresh coat of paint and I'll be set. I don't plan to add a Plexiglass window any time soon. I like the open air aspect of no glass. Check it out, it should be done tomorrow.


----------



## SRICE4904

I haven't seen the Centurion, but this CM 690 is one of the heaviest and sturdiest cases I have ever owned.


----------



## M3TAl

Random image off Google because unfortunately I don't have any pics of mine readily available. Little more different than I thought but still very similar. The side panels were just very flimsy and warp-able on the 590. Also it was almost impossible to run the 20/24pin mobo cable behind the tray and get the side panel on. Not sure how they pulled it off in that picture. Still was my first "real" case and for the price (think paid like $50-60 or so) it was pretty good. Think I snapped one of the PCI tool free things too









Guess the extra price of the 690 got you better build quality and materials for the most part.


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Random image off Google because unfortunately I don't have any pics of mine readily available. Little more different than I thought but still very similar. The side panels were just very flimsy and warp-able on the 590. Also it was almost impossible to run the 20/24pin mobo cable behind the tray and get the side panel on. Not sure how they pulled it off in that picture. Still was my first "real" case and for the price (think paid like $50-60 or so) it was pretty good. Think I snapped one of the PCI tool free things too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the extra price of the 690 got you better build quality and materials for the most part.


I agree that the tool free PCI hardware was designed very poorly, but it seems to be the same on the 690. I have completely removed all of that stuff because I couldn't get it to properly secure my GTX 560 ti.

Glad to finally see another Houston local on Overclock.net. WE need to keep each other posted on all the good local deals. If you ever need anything or have any questions, I live near 1960 and I-45 and you can PM me for my phone number or email.


----------



## Jtchal

Here is where my rig now stands, fairly happy with the colour scheme too!


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Hi guys,

I am looking at a few cases and the 690 III is on my short list of cases. I have a few questions I'd like to ask and I do apologize if these questions have already been asked in this thread a million times, but I would like to know a few things about the case before a potential purchase.

The following questions are only for you 690 III owners.

1. How would you classify the build quality of the case?

2. If you own the windowed version, does the window feel flimsy?

3. Does the front 200mm fan push a decent amount of air into the case?

4. Are the fans loud?

5. Does the case have any vibration issues?

6. Do the dust filters do a good job keeping the dust out?

7. If I decided to add more fans, what would you guys recommend?

If I get this case, I would only be air-cooling it as I do not plan to over-clock my CPU.

Thanks in advance, guys! I really do appreciate your time!


----------



## DaveLT

I am not exactly a 693 owner but I guess because I do reviews for CM I can chime in a bit

1) Tank.
3) Decent? If they are the xtraflo fans, maybe. It's better than the others that's for sure
4) No.
5) AFAIK, no.
6) somewhat.
7) Definitely not corsair. Try a CM Jetflo 120


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I am not exactly a 693 owner but I guess because I do reviews for CM I can chime in a bit
> 
> 1) Tank.
> 3) Decent? If they are the xtraflo fans, maybe. It's better than the others that's for sure
> 4) No.
> 5) AFAIK, no.
> 6) somewhat.
> 7) Definitely not corsair. Try a CM Jetflo 120


That was quick! Thank you very much for your input.

If I get the case, I would most likely also be getting at least a couple more for the top as exhaust fans, or get another 200mm for the top as exhaust.

Again, thank you very much.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> That was quick! Thank you very much for your input.
> 
> If I get the case, I would most likely also be getting at least a couple more for the top as exhaust fans, or get another 200mm for the top as exhaust.
> 
> Again, thank you very much.


I suggest not getting a 200. (Does it even fit?) Get another 120 as VRM area intake. And yes, if it doesn't have a top filter get one


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I suggest not getting a 200. (Does it even fit?) Get another 120 as VRM area intake. And yes, if it doesn't have a top filter get one


Yes, according to the specs the top can take two 120/140mm fans or one 200mm fan. Was thinking the bigger fan would move more air and be quieter.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking at a few cases and the 690 III is on my short list of cases. I have a few questions I'd like to ask and I do apologize if these questions have already been asked in this thread a million times, but I would like to know a few things about the case before a potential purchase.
> 
> The following questions are only for you 690 III owners.
> 
> 1. How would you classify the build quality of the case?
> 
> 2. If you own the windowed version, does the window feel flimsy?
> 
> 3. Does the front 200mm fan push a decent amount of air into the case?
> 
> 4. Are the fans loud?
> 
> 5. Does the case have any vibration issues?
> 
> 6. Do the dust filters do a good job keeping the dust out?
> 
> 7. If I decided to add more fans, what would you guys recommend?
> 
> If I get this case, I would only be air-cooling it as I do not plan to over-clock my CPU.
> 
> Thanks in advance, guys! I really do appreciate your time!


As I have only water cooled I can only really answer 1, 2, 5 & 6.

1. The build quality is great. No sharp edges or missing threads etc.

2. The window is also nice and sturdy. Really nicely made.

5. No vibration I have experienced, but I also have not used any of the hard drive trays either.

6. They seem to do what is needed.

I hope this helps, and sorry but I have very little experience with air cooling PCs.


----------



## arrow0309

*My new 693*


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> Yes, according to the specs the top can take two 120/140mm fans or one 200mm fan. Was thinking the bigger fan would move more air and be quieter.


Move more air? No.
1) Only across a larger surface
2) there aren't any decent 200mm fans.
3) If you use the 200mm fan as exhaust you're robbing the rest of the system from airflow. Negative pressure. No good.


----------



## yanks8981

For those of you with the CM 690 III, how much room is there to mount a radiator at the top of the case? I currently have the storm trooper and even the thinnest radiator I can find interferes with the 8 pin power cable. Also, does anyone know if there are plans to sell the case without the cooler? I have no need for it and I am sure its making the case more expensive.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> For those of you with the CM 690 III, how much room is there to mount a radiator at the top of the case? I currently have the storm trooper and even the thinnest radiator I can find interferes with the 8 pin power cable. Also, does anyone know if there are plans to sell the case without the cooler? I have no need for it and I am sure its making the case more expensive.


What do you mean without the cooler?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What do you mean without the cooler?


The 690 II is 90 bucks, where this one is basically a revision and its 120. It has to be because the cooler comes with it:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119289


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> The 690 II is 90 bucks, where this one is basically a revision and its 120. It has to be because the cooler comes with it:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119289


Well they are bundling a 120V for 30$, just buy the CM 693 and sell the 120V for near retail price


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> For those of you with the CM 690 III, how much room is there to mount a radiator at the top of the case? I currently have the storm trooper and even the thinnest radiator I can find interferes with the 8 pin power cable. Also, does anyone know if there are plans to sell the case without the cooler? I have no need for it and I am sure its making the case more expensive.




I measured approx 70mm to the top of the motherboard. More space if your MB is setup different.

Note this is total space, so rad and fans must fit with in it.

Hope it helps


----------



## dankbowls247

Finally got around to mounting a cover for my HDD cage that I do not use and have recently removed. I'm very pleased with the way it turned out. I absolutely hated looking at the flimsy plastic HDD mounting caddies.


----------



## dankbowls247

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3qb64


----------



## ginger_nuts

That PSU, wouldn't even break a sweat at 100% load in their.


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> That PSU, wouldn't even break a sweat at 100% load in their.


Yeah, I picked it up from a guy on Craigslist when I bought my case. I got the case and PSU together for $40. I'd much rather have a fully modular PSU with around 550-750 watts, but it'll do for now.


----------



## Ian72

Hi Guys,

I'm wondering if someone can help me,I have a Coolermaster cm 690 iii case with the fans that came with the case and then I've added a 200mm Coolermaster airflow fan to the top as an exhaust fan,is this the best set up ?

So it has 200mm intake fan at the front a 120mm exhaust at the rear and the 200mm I added at the top.



Many thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## KLEANupguy7

negative air pressure your going to pull in dust with that setup


----------



## Ian72

What should I do then ?


----------



## DaveLT

Rear intake or drop the top 200mm and get 120mm with filters


----------



## Ian72

Thanks for the advice,I should have pointed out that my gpu is the Evga acx classified version that expels air out into the case,not out the back,does this make a difference to the changes you suggested ?

Playing Batman Arkham Origins on max settings with physx on high my gpu (with a custom fan profile) gets to 62 degrees and my cpu temps are about 60-61 for the hottest core.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ian72*
> 
> What should I do then ?


Why not try turning the top 200mm fan upside down, so it is air into the case.

Then your two 200mm fans will be blowing air in, which will be filtered, which will cut down on dust.

But if you are wanting to get serious, change to 120 or 140mm fans, they over come filters pressure drop far better.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

200m fans do move more air at lower rpms but the air is just generally over a large area high 120mm fans drive air in stead of just moving air(static press)...ACX cooler does that yes it doesnt extract air out the case but rather a large amount of hot air in the case,its better to have more air than less air in your case.

If its a gtx 780 Evga acx classified its very thermal limited as impressive as that cooler is depending on your overclock on a custom BIOS you can reach scary temps 85-90+ if theres not enough air moving around the card.That card seems to come to life underwater though


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> *200m fans do move more air at lower rpms but the air is just generally over a large area high 120mm fans drive air in stead of just moving air(static press)*...ACX cooler does that yes it doesnt extract air out the case but rather a large amount of hot air in the case,its better to have more air than less air in your case.
> 
> If its a gtx 780 Evga acx classified its very thermal limited as impressive as that cooler is depending on your overclock on a custom BIOS you can reach scary temps 85-90+ if theres not enough air moving around the card.That card seems to come to life underwater though


That's not how fans work. Static pressure is a rating of how much pressure they can generate while not producing any airflow, in normal terms, basically how much it can overcome a filter.
For a normal filter, nope they lose a lot of static pressure already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ian72*
> 
> Thanks for the advice,I should have pointed out that my gpu is the Evga acx classified version that expels air out into the case,not out the back,does this make a difference to the changes you suggested ?
> 
> Playing Batman Arkham Origins on max settings with physx on high my gpu (with a custom fan profile) gets to 62 degrees and my cpu temps are about 60-61 for the hottest core.


Side panel exhaust fan. Basically you don't want air just going in loops

I take it no one read my air cooling thread at the bottom of my sig?


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's not how fans work. Static pressure is a rating of how much pressure they can generate while not producing any airflow, in normal terms, basically how much it can overcome a filter.
> For a normal filter, nope they lose a lot of static pressure already.
> 
> I take it no one read my air cooling thread at the bottom of my sig?


I have....you have corrected me once or twice and i always run back to your air cooling thread lol
and hears a quote directly from it

*"ALL 200mm fans have so weak pressure that by the time they overcome a filter their airflow is garbage"*

It is a good thread


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Anyways heres my rig added few fans removed HDD cage...two drives and a sdd meets my storage requirements


Check out sponge bob ontop of push pull H100


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> I have....you have corrected me once or twice and i always run back to your air cooling thread lol
> and hears a quote directly from it
> 
> *"ALL 200mm fans have so weak pressure that by the time they overcome a filter their airflow is garbage"*
> 
> It is a good thread


Good catch. I think i'll add what I just said to the thread.


----------



## Gripen90

A *KIA Sorento SLi* emblem can be used for many things


----------



## cptnighthawk666

nice


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> A *KIA Sorento SLi* emblem can be used for many things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it









Nivida CM690 still look classy


----------



## SRICE4904

Updated - Had to drill 2 holes in the top to make my Eisberg 240L work


----------



## chris966

Hi everyone, i am new to the 690 forum. Just built my system yesterday, some pics here











The clearence for the H105 is like 4mm or less xD


----------



## Caseem

Hello fellow 690 fans! I finally got my hand on the 690 III and put a little work into it. The cable extensions I got were not UV reactive and I'm looking for some so if you have any idea where i can get some that would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking forward to extending my watercooling loop to a gpu but I'm waiting for the Nvidia 800 series to release. I'm planning on getting the 870 or 880.

Heres a few pics, My other camera broke so these arent the best quality but you can tell what is what.

Heres with the UV lights off



And UV lights on!


----------



## M3TAl

You know now that I think about it, wish CM would sleeve the case connectors. Never liked the twisted multi color wires.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You know now that I think about it, wish CM would sleeve the case connectors. Never liked the twisted multi color wires.


they can't possibly still be using multi color wires. they've been using black wires ever since HAF XB or maybe even earlier, like the cosmos 2.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You know now that I think about it, wish CM would sleeve the case connectors. Never liked the twisted multi color wires.


My 690 III and two, I think, have all black cables for the case.


----------



## M3TAl

My 692 isn't







and neither is his. How those wires annoy me so







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris966*


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My 692 isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and neither is his. How those wires annoy me so


I think the second gen update came with black cables later.


----------



## chris966

I know right, might get a small cheap black braid set just for the ends of the wires







Otherwise they stick out like a sore thumb in the case.
Edit just bought 1m of black 4mm thick sleeved cable. Should do the trick








Another edit: have some Gelid Wing UV fans coming soon


----------



## M3TAl

Can barely see mine because they're mostly blocked by a radiator and fan. Oh and I'm only using the speaker, reset, and power switch. The powe and activity LED just annoy me lol.


----------



## Spelio

I'd like to be added! Just picked this up today off of One Man's Junk on Facebook!



$40 out the door. Had to clean it, I could tell it came from a smoker, but overall, super nice case.

I'll try to search the forum before I ask any questions that might have already been answered.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> I'd like to be added! Just picked this up today off of One Man's Junk on Facebook!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 out the door. Had to clean it, I could tell it came from a smoker, but overall, super nice case.
> 
> I'll try to search the forum before I ask any questions that might have already been answered.


Nice find, Welcome to the club buddy


----------



## chris966

Bought 4 Gelid Wings 12cm green UV fans. Just need a UV light source then my pc will be glowing green


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris966*
> 
> Bought 4 Gelid Wings 12cm green UV fans. Just need a UV light source then my pc will be glowing green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you find the Gelid fans ?

I have the blue PWM controlled ones, and I am not overly impressed with them, IMO they are too noisy for the money they cost, $19AUD.


----------



## chris966

I bought them off a guy who imported them from the USA. I have the 3pin editions and they are better than the PWM/LED versions by far. Quiet and move alot of air.


----------



## SaTaNcLaWs

Hi guys,

So I have a really cool printer at work, and decided to mod my side panel.

By modding I mean cutting a 120mm fan hole and engraving some cool text onto the perspex.

Fist of I started making my design on Corel draw x4, after the design was finished I sent it trough to the printer and started engraving.









Engraving done.









Now for the 120mm fan hole, it took some careful positioning because I wanted the fan to blow directly on my GPU.









After I was done with all the cutting out and engraving I wiped off the perspex panel and fitted it back on my case.









Back at home, just needed to get a fan somewhere.









Got this old fan out of my cupboard, will order a cooler master to go with the rest later.

















Anyway this was just a test to see what I am capable of with this Co2 Laser Engraver, because I don't usually engrave onto perspex
but rather softer plastic materials to make labels for all sorts of stuff.

I am going to buy a red side window when I actually want to start my mod.

And I was thinking of doing a AWP Redline theme from CSGO with alot of carbon fibre hydro dipping etc. what you guys think?










Cheers


----------



## chris966

Got the UV cathode tubes fitted. Looks nice


----------



## Juliotech

WHERE CAN I GET THE RUBBER GROMMET FOR THE CABLE MANAGEMENT HOLES OF THE CM 690 II ADVANCED?

OR SOMETHING THAT I CAN I USE FOR THAT?

NEED HELP!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juliotech*
> 
> WHERE CAN I GET THE RUBBER GROMMET FOR THE CABLE MANAGEMENT HOLES OF THE CM 690 II ADVANCED?
> 
> OR SOMETHING THAT I CAN I USE FOR THAT?
> 
> NEED HELP!


I believe you would have to contact CoolerMaster to see if they have them at all.

Other wise making your own is the only other thing left sorry.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I believe you would have to contact CoolerMaster to see if they have them at all.
> 
> Other wise making your own is the only other thing left sorry.


You might be able to use a larger industrial ones and cut them to fit or something like U-channel edge molding from MNPCTECH?

http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gaming-pc-liquid-modding-custom-computer-mnpctech-overclock-cooling-fan-grills/u-channel-pc-computer-window-rubber-trim-molding-cable-management/24-x-12-clear-and-colored-acrylic-window-sheets-for-computer-case-windows-and-mods-clone.html


----------



## SRICE4904

Finally modded the case


----------



## DaveLT

Nice mod. I ended up sawing away the most of the top


----------



## SRICE4904

nice lol, I was originally trying to keep it with the mesh on but it wasn't working, popped it out and voila! I used a straight razor, wasn't expecting it to come out this nice. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Has anyone ever fit 3x 240mm rads into any of the 690's ?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Has anyone ever fit 3x 240mm rads into any of the 690's ?


Holy ... It's doable if you remove everything.


----------



## Alessfg

Hello there,
does anyone know if you can fit the vga card retention bracket
http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-x/vga-card-retention-bracket/
into the cm 690 III?
Or if not could you recommend me some sort of support bracket for my gpu?
It's a gigabyte gtx 770 4gb and it's huge.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> Finally modded the case


nice mod ...i did the same to mount a h100 in push pull


----------



## SaTaNcLaWs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alessfg*
> 
> Hello there,
> does anyone know if you can fit the vga card retention bracket
> http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-x/vga-card-retention-bracket/
> into the cm 690 III?
> Or if not could you recommend me some sort of support bracket for my gpu?
> It's a gigabyte gtx 770 4gb and it's huge.
> Thanks for the help.


Hi,

As you can see by this picture below it does support the bracket.










I also have a Gigabyte GTX 770 but the 2GB edition though and without the bracket it tends to bend at the end of the card.


----------



## Alessfg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaTaNcLaWs*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> As you can see by this picture below it does support the bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Gigabyte GTX 770 but the 2GB edition though and without the bracket it tends to bend at the end of the card.


Thanks for answering so quickly! I am ordering one now.


----------



## ginger_nuts

This also works but cost a lot more.


----------



## Alessfg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also works but cost a lot more.


I found a backplate for the gigabyte gtx 770
http://www.coldzero.eu/nvidia/1742-coldzero-backplate-gigabyte-gtx-770-wf3-1.html
Does anyone here have it and knows if it works well?
I might combine this with the support bracket.
Thanks.


----------



## Alessfg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaTaNcLaWs*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> As you can see by this picture below it does support the bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Gigabyte GTX 770 but the 2GB edition though and without the bracket it tends to bend at the end of the card.


I forgot to ask, but do you have the support bracket? If so and if it isn't too much trouble could you upload a pic of your gpu and the support bracket? I am curious as to how it looks.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Has anyone ever fit 3x 240mm rads into any of the 690's ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Holy ... It's doable if you remove everything.


I did toy with the idea for a little while but am going for a 360mm in the front and 240mm in the top for my current build in progress

I've started to mod 1 of my 690IIs to fit a 420mm in the front.


----------



## M3TAl

I went with 2x240 inside and 1x240 outside on the back. External rad definitely hurts on the looks factor but I wanted more cooling potential and low fan speeds more than pure looks.


----------



## SaTaNcLaWs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alessfg*
> 
> I forgot to ask, but do you have the support bracket? If so and if it isn't too much trouble could you upload a pic of your gpu and the support bracket? I am curious as to how it looks.


Hi Alessfg,

Unfortunately the only photos I have with me atm are these below hope they help.

















It is not the prettiest thing to support your GPU but it works.


----------



## Alessfg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaTaNcLaWs*
> 
> Hi Alessfg,
> 
> Unfortunately the only photos I have with me atm are these below hope they help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the prettiest thing to support your GPU but it works.


That will do. Thanks!


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Got the CM 690 III, now watercooled:



I'm going to post more pic soon, it has just been finished, but I am working on a small problem (well I guess):

I had a Noctua NH-U12S, with XSPC Xinruilian 1650rpm push/pull. On octobre or november, I did the test: max core 69-71C

Now with the watercooling (XSPC raystorm D5 EX240 + 2 XSPC fans, same as the noctua), I have max core 68-70, kinda too similar to the noctua. I don't remember the room temp for the Noctua, but I guess it should be 21-22, and now the test has been done in a room temp of 23C.

By any chance, someone can tell me, if the CPU block can be mounted the way I did or I should go on the standard direction?

THanks


----------



## M3TAl

Were you very diligent applying the TIM and block? Messing that up can really affect temps. I just remounted my universal GPU block because I screwed up mounting it last time. Got an 8-9C improvement, dropped CPU temps a little too







.

Also what CPU is it? Clocks and volts?

Edit: Oh and what about the rad? Is it intaking or exhausting? Push or pull? Typically intake will get you better CPU temps and worse internal case temps (GPU, VRM, RAM, etc. unless they're watercooled also).


----------



## ChristTheGreat

i7 2700k @ 4.5ghz 1.32-.134v

The fans are push from inside to outside.

I tried to reseat the CPU twice, but same story


----------



## M3TAl

I would think a custom loop with a 240mm rad would cool better than a Noctua NH-U12S. Maybe at least 4-5C better if not more? Hmmmm. Have you asked in the XSPC club (pretty sure there is one) or maybe make a thread in the water cooling section.

Dumb question but is the In and Out on the block setup properly, not reversed? You don't have water going into the Outlet port on the block correct?

Also might try the fans intaking air from outside the case instead of from the case.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

that could be an idea, but normally there is 2 intake 120mm in front (XSPC fan, 1 gentle typhoon bottom 1450rpm intake, and XSPC at back to exhaust.

as for the CPU block, I have:
Pump out ---> CPU IN, CPU out ---> RAD, RAD ---> Pump in, like XSPC said. When I did the fill, the flow was perfect.

I did open a topic on watercooling section and see... for sure, this winter, I will see (like october) what is the true performance.

now, room of 25C after gaming, I get 69-70 in prime. I think it is getting better, not worst. Very strange. I'll see in the next days also.


----------



## M3TAl

The Raystorm block has a jetplate right? Maybe it got knocked off center? This happened with my EK VGA Supremacy Universal Block. Just another idea.

You can even see the corrosion on the block from the jetplate







, how off center it was.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

A jetplate? I don't know, the block is all mounted:










It's a DIY kit (raystorm D5 EX240).


----------



## M3TAl

Just theorizing... maybe the jetplate was knocked off center.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

I will have to look at that.

THanks


----------



## zen78rus

my 690II


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I went with 2x240 inside and 1x240 outside on the back. External rad definitely hurts on the looks factor but I wanted more cooling potential and low fan speeds more than pure looks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Has anyone ever fit 3x 240mm rads into any of the 690's ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Holy ... It's doable if you remove everything.




240mm XSPC up top and XSPC 360mm in the front, 400mm res was a pain to connect to the pump so went with the 250mm. mounting the pump like this should help with keeping it cool.


----------



## DaveLT

He said 3x 240. that's not even 3 rads it's only 2 rads


----------



## SundayR1D3R

My New CM690II Mod...
http://abload.de/image.php?img=dscf52882ucqu1.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dscf51618rrg2.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dscf5217ets4t.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dscf5212bwswt.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dscf52698prz4.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=cm690ii4kpds.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_0613egkp7.jpg


----------



## ChristTheGreat

that's the resevori at the bottoM? or only a piece that has liquid in?, It looks nice! I really like it!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> He said 3x 240. that's not even 3 rads it's only 2 rads


Ended up selling 1 of my SR1 240mm to help a mate out and went with the 360mm which was simpler in the end








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayR1D3R*
> 
> My New CM690II Mod...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=dscf52882ucqu1.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=dscf51618rrg2.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=dscf5217ets4t.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=dscf5212bwswt.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=dscf52698prz4.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=cm690ii4kpds.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_0613egkp7.jpg


That is Beautiful























Can you post a side on shot so we can see the whole lot pls


----------



## Ongmail

My 690 II


----------



## ginger_nuts

That is one full case


----------



## SundayR1D3R

@BadDad62, ChristTheGreat ...thanks guys.
reservoir is 5 1/4 in drive-bay.

here is the complete worklog.. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f143/worklog-blackbox-cm690ii-1024814.html


----------



## Akhenaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayR1D3R*
> 
> @BadDad62, ChristTheGreat ...thanks guys.
> reservoir is 5 1/4 in drive-bay.
> 
> here is the complete worklog.. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f143/worklog-blackbox-cm690ii-1024814.html


Hi, great build, can i ask you a question?
How did you set the bay cover? Double-sided scotch? Screws (definitely hidden







)?


----------



## SundayR1D3R

yes, with screws and nuts


----------



## Akhenaton

Nice job, you've hidden it very well


----------



## Flilow

Now with H100

Fast pic with Smartphone


----------



## ginger_nuts

That is one very tidy build.

Great work







and a big OCN welcome


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> That is one very tidy build.
> 
> Great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a big OCN welcome


Seriously tidy build


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flilow*
> 
> Now with H100
> 
> Fast pic with Smartphone


Nice!!! Do u mind to share the picture back of your motherboard tray.. I wanna see how the u routing all the cable.. I always fail on that part.. It very hard to hide those thick cable.. Tq..


----------



## Flilow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> Nice!!! Do u mind to share the picture back of your motherboard tray.. I wanna see how the u routing all the cable.. I always fail on that part.. It very hard to hide those thick cable.. Tq..


Sure, its a little bit of Work









http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag1007c5sxg.jpg


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flilow*
> 
> Sure, its a little bit of Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag1007c5sxg.jpg


I see you used the "Shove it where you can't see it" method.







Fantastic job once more, there is not much room behind there


----------



## M3TAl

Mine looks like that but with like 10x more cables haha. I'm surprised I can actually get the side panel on somewhat easily.


----------



## Flilow

Waitin´ 4 a new Graphic Card ....

Little Pic









http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag1037xnjcj.jpg


----------



## Janac

If anybody would like to follow my mod, here is the link :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1499452/cranberry-cm-690-ii-mod#post_22507946


----------



## baxter1994

Finally got around to tidying up my 690!









Just now got to make a nice side window and get some new fans!


----------



## M3TAl

That light blue color is sexy.


----------



## Flilow

http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag10632asl3.jpg


----------



## davids40

my 690II


----------



## M3TAl

What reservoir and pump are you using?


----------



## davids40

this one :

http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p829_Laing-DDC-pump-12V-Pro-AGB---10-Watts-Rev--2.html


----------



## Flilow

http://abload.de/image.php?img=teeeestznjeb.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=teeestdpkmf.jpg


----------



## Flilow

Little Push Pull Morning Mod






























http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag1113knsve.jpg


----------



## baxter1994

I know right









it turned out better then I thought it would anyway!


----------



## M3TAl

Now all you need is to get a custom loop and match that color with Mayhems Pastel and some blue (or whatever other colors needed) dyes.









Pastel Blueberry would be sort of close but it's too dark to start with. From snef's build log


----------



## Flilow




----------



## Janac

My CM 690 II while building










__
https://flic.kr/p/14598485656

/Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1499452/cranberry-cm-690-ii-mod


----------



## DaveLT

That stickerbomb is epic! MemesXCarsXTheInternet


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That stickerbomb is epic! MemesXCarsXTheInternet


Where did u find internet bro?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Where did u find internet bro?


No idea really.


----------



## Phaster89

does a thermalright true spirit 140 fit a 690 iii?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> does a thermalright true spirit 140 fit a 690 iii?


Of course.


----------



## Phaster89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Of course.


thank you


----------



## Phaster89

if the true spirit 140 fits then the Thermalright HR-02 Macho will fit as well, right?


----------



## KeepWalkinG

I'll be glad if I'm in this club with my case








This is a Cooler Master 690 II Lite with modded Window.

http://postimg.org/image/hpfvj742b/full/
http://postimg.org/image/4iqfjo8cz/full/
http://postimg.org/image/df17nlyz7/full/
http://postimg.org/image/ro5fjf2vn/full/
http://postimg.org/image/adf0reb83/full/
http://postimg.org/image/ysn8sga4z/full/
http://postimg.org/image/ud4tn6xqr/full/
http://postimg.org/image/8mvzpwtoz/full/
http://postimg.org/image/ruj4mic0j/full/
http://postimg.org/image/bi92wrxoz/full/


----------



## Juliotech

That window looks sexy as hell


----------



## M3TAl

But that stock CPU cooler, ruins it


----------



## M3TAl

Got my new SSD put in its final resting spot and thought I'd show you guys some pics of my ugly lil system







Disconnected the XSPC pump too, it's starting to make noise/about to die. Jingway pump dang near silent.

Believe it or not the side panel actually goes on quite easily


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> But that stock CPU cooler, ruins it


Now how does it look?


----------



## M3TAl

Much, much better


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Now how does it look?


where did you get that window bezzel a picture frame?lol... that looks great


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Can be found in stores for construction.
I think you call them ''strips'' or ''molding''
Used for doors,tile and floors.

Like this:

there are thousands of species


----------



## cptnighthawk666

cool cool... i might try that next build


----------



## eDaniel

Hello everybody,

I found an used Cooler Master 690 case. I believe it is the first version, but it is painted black on the inside. Also it has that boomerang-like window on the side. I will transfer my parts to the CM case tomorrow and will post more pics. I hope someone can tell me what edition exactly is this case.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## DaveLT

It's the PURE edition, rather rare outside of SEA.


----------



## eDaniel

That was fast, thanks! What should I do to get myself added to the list of CM 690 owners?


----------



## eDaniel

OK, I'm going to assemble the system tonight. My plan is to make it a positive pressure setup with low-rpm fans. Here is what I'm going to do:


Any advices/feedback are welcome.


----------



## Janac

that wont be good.

Top panel fans are usually for exaust


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eDaniel*
> 
> OK, I'm going to assemble the system tonight. My plan is to make it a positive pressure setup with low-rpm fans. Here is what I'm going to do:
> 
> 
> Any advices/feedback are welcome.


PSUs DO NOT exhaust out the bottom. And that's it. Oh how about trying a fan in the 5-1/4" bays?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> that wont be good.
> 
> Top panel fans are usually for exaust


Check my cooling guide. I feel it's something you definitely need.


----------



## eDaniel

Lol. My bad, the PSU will intake air from the bottom and exhaust from the rear where the PSU hole is. I should definitely review this stuff before posting, sorry









Aaand thanks for the suggestion and the feedback. I will check you guide, Dave and will post again later today.


----------



## eDaniel

Well, I have assembled the rig. Here is what I've done.






I put a filter mesh under the case to protect the PSU from sucking dust. I have temporarily removed the bottom fan as it seems that there is a some kind of interference between the filter mesh and the fan. I will fix this problem tonight. I have to say I'm quite disappointed by the Cooler Master fans which are noisy and feel out of balance when running on low RPM.
Overall I'm glad with the case however I don't see a way to organize the cables well enough without modifying the case (which will happen when I have enough time).


----------



## M3TAl

Had the same problem with the bottom mesh and Cougar Vortex on my 690 II, loved making noise but a gutted 25mm fan fixed that . Interestingly enough though the problem is gone when using a bottom radiator in push/pull with the mesh.

And let me know if you need any help OC'in that 1055T.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eDaniel*
> 
> I put a filter mesh under the case to protect the PSU from sucking dust. I have temporarily removed the bottom fan as it seems that there is a some kind of interference between the filter mesh and the fan. I will fix this problem tonight. I have to say I'm quite disappointed by the Cooler Master fans which are noisy and feel out of balance when running on low RPM.
> Overall I'm glad with the case however I don't see a way to organize the cables well enough without modifying the case (which will happen when I have enough time).


Bottom fans usually need a bit of gap or else they will be noisy because there isn't much space for the fans to breathe normally since the case is only a few mm off the ground and turbulence is causing the problem, usually a 120mm fan "shroud" (a gutted 120mm fan) fixes it.


----------



## eDaniel

@DaveLT I'm going to make a spacer from an old Scythe 120mm fan as you suggested. That said, I ordered some brand new 120mm Sharkoon fans with green led and my plan is to replace all fans except the CPU with green led fans. The CPU will have red light so will be the inner case lighting (two 5050 LED strips). On a side note, I also bought some mesh which I'm going to use to cover all places where dust may enter. I haven't tested Sharkoon products so far, so I'm going to give them a chance. If they are bad, I will replace them with CM JetFlo's although I prefer not to invest so much money in the fans.

@M3TAl I had an Athlon II X4 620 oc'ed @ 3.45 GHz on air, but I realized that increasing the frequency is not helping much with the games where the CPU is the bottleneck so I bought the Phenom which is way better even on a lower frequency. For now it is on the stock frequency with Turbo Core enabled, but when I make the air flow as I like I will definitely kick it hard in the ass








I wonder whether I should buy a cheaper water cooling for the CPU (CM Seidon 120M), or I should stay with the Scythe air cooling solution (which is very good imo).
The thing is that my Phenom is the 125W version which has lower maximum temperature of 62 Celsius compared to the 95W version which has max temp of 71 degrees.


----------



## eDaniel

I fixed the problem with the bottom fan using an old 120mm NoiseBlocker anti-vibration spacer like this one:


Next things I have planned includes:
- replacing the fans
- installing the LED light
- better cable management
- fan controller
- mesh on every hole

When I finish these things (they have to arrive first) I will make some nice photos with my Nikon camera and will post them here.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eDaniel*
> 
> I fixed the problem with the bottom fan using an old 120mm NoiseBlocker anti-vibration spacer like this one:
> 
> 
> Next things I have planned includes:
> - replacing the fans
> - installing the LED light
> - better cable management
> - fan controller
> - mesh on every hole
> 
> When I finish these things (they have to arrive first) I will make some nice photos with my Nikon camera and will post them here.


We do love pictures of CM690 / 690II / 690III goodness


----------



## M3TAl

All you people out there with water cooling experience with a 690 II, what kind of options do we have for tube reservoirs? Thinking about going Swiftech MCP50X with their little tube res (maybe try out new Mahyems Aurora 2 for fun too) in the next ~ 6 months but there doesn't really seem anywhere to put it room wise?

Maybe it could fit in the 5.25" bay using Velcro on the bottom of the pump to secure it? To fill just detach it from the Velcro and move it out of the bay? Don't see anywhere else it could possibly fit.


----------



## Janac

Here's how I have done it with my CM 690 II. A little bit of cutting and my baby can take 250mm res without cramping.

www.overclock.net/t/1499452/cranberry-cm-690-ii-mod#post_22578608


----------



## M3TAl

Looks sweet but way too much work for me. Starting to think about just using the MCP50X with Swiftech's built-in res (the tube one that attaches directly to the pump) and sticking it in the 5.25 bays with velcro. Or maybe try attaching a tube res and pump somehow to my external rad.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Looks sweet but way too much work for me. Starting to think about just using the MCP50X with Swiftech's built-in res (the tube one that attaches directly to the pump) and sticking it in the 5.25 bays with velcro. Or maybe try attaching a tube res and pump somehow to my external rad.


I've gone from a bayres to a 400mm then to a 250mm + Mcp35x, Oh and no optical bays


----------



## M3TAl

I need the drive bays







. Right now I'm pretty set on attaching the res to the external rad and the MCP50X directly to the res, similar to this guy's setup but a little different. This seems like the easiest option really and I don't know, something about the res being external is appealing to me. Oh and noise from the pump... well I don't plan on running it anywhere near 4500 RPM so it will probably be pretty quiet.


----------



## vaeguten

Two 120mm front fans!







Got the idea from this thread


----------



## eDaniel

Why it is so hard to remove the front panel of the CM 690 (1st edition)? Can you please help with some tips? I managed to remove it once after a titanic fight but I failed to remove it the last time.
I think I will apply grease the next time...


----------



## M3TAl

The front panel on my Centurion 590 (basically a cheaper 690) and 690 II both come off quite easily. Maybe manufacturing defect making it hard to remove?


----------



## eDaniel

Maybe you are right. I just came with a better idea







I am going to enlarge the holes a little bit which may be a better solution compared to applying grease which will be a nasty dust magnet.
By the way, my system is almost ready. I have installed a lot of things including the water cooling and the LED fans. I will post photos soon.








Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## cptnighthawk666

put all your fingers into the crack between the front panel and the case at the top and push away from the case with your thumbs and it should pop off with relative ease. i had modded one of these cases with a netbook screen and i had to take the front panel of every time i needed to shut the netbook screen off. hope it helps


----------



## KeepWalkinG

I think to put 2x 120mm fans or 1 bigger on the side panel?

Where is the best spot to to make a hole for the fan?



When i create this window my temperataure is going up with 3-4C on video card.
I will be happy if you help me.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

under the window would be my choice...but it would be hard to get aesthetically pleasing to me...maybe put 3 smaller fans under the window


----------



## spikezone2004

Anyone have pics of the back side panel off?

Going to be redoing my cable management and I always get off to a good start but once I finish I have struggles closing the darn back panel. Looking for ideas of how to run them.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> I think to put 2x 120mm fans or 1 bigger on the side panel?
> 
> Where is the best spot to to make a hole for the fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i create this window my temperataure is going up with 3-4C on video card.
> I will be happy if you help me.


Do you have any fans on the bottom ? That is a mighty big jump due to one panel.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Do you have any fans on the bottom ? That is a mighty big jump due to one panel.


front panel: 1x140mm Noiseblocker Pk-3
rear: 1x120mm Noiseblocker PL-2
top: 1x120mm Noiseblocker PL-2
bottom: Cooler master 120mm

Maybe if added one more TOP to intake will be fine, but problem is side window


----------



## eDaniel

Here is my rig (work in progress):


----------



## Janac

Very nice photos Daniel.


----------



## Gripen90

I ordered some sleeved cables from Shakmods and hopefully I with these thinner cables can do some proper cablemanagement and get those thick psu cables firmly hidden behind the atx or hdd tray and improve looks and airflow once and for all. I couldn't get white 6pin to 6pins but I think these green ones will fit the "theme" well too. Also I ordered 10m of 6mm white (not transparent) spiralwarp to tidy the rear atx side and especially the cables behind the HDD tray. Hopefully I can start cleaning up the "mess" soon.... and finally get some more positive comments upon the build









I was actually going to buy a Phanteks Enthoo Pro case... but I keep looking at this old case, and I'm still in love with it - I just can't part with my companion through 8years


















http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/ci7 4930K/IMG_6745Custom.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/ci7 4930K/IMG_6750Custom.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/ci7 4930K/IMG_6770Custom.jpg.html



Will show pictures when I have all in hand and the redone cablemangement is completed.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Anyone here using the CM 693 like to share some suggestions?


In kind: Can anyone in the USA even purchase this case as it doesn't seem to exist or is *not* in stock.

For Months!

What a joke!


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> In kind: Can anyone in the USA even purchase this case as it doesn't seem to exist or is *not* in stock.
> 
> For Months!
> 
> What a joke!


My friend just bought a 693, like less than a month ago. I think its still a Newegg exclusive, but they are usually out of stock. Call up CM directly and see what they can do for you. My friend said that the case he got was supposed to shipped outside the US, but the sales guy at CM pulled it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> In kind: Can anyone in the USA even purchase this case as it doesn't seem to exist or is *not* in stock.
> 
> For Months!
> 
> What a joke!
> 
> 
> 
> My friend just bought a 693, like less than a month ago. I think its still a Newegg exclusive, but they are usually out of stock. Call up CM directly and see what they can do for you. My friend said that the case he got was supposed to shipped outside the US, but the sales guy at CM pulled it.
Click to expand...

I don't think I would be purchasing one but was making the point that this case was released for a long enough time now and Newegg is always OOS and really no other retail outlets for this case here in the USA so like what's the deal. Maybe if they come out with a white or white/black edition it would get my interest.

I have the 690 ii Advanced case (KKN2 model retrofitted with the USB 3.0 top when CM first made them available) and a couple of years ago I was probably the first if not one of the first (before the KKN5 USB 3.0 model was ever released) to post photos of my build with modded rubber grommets - after that post my DM's skyrocketed lol! Those photos should be still in this thread somewhere. I still have the case and using it as I type this, however my disgust of the 693 is that they eliminated the top hotswap (a biggie in my book) as well as making it harder to take the front panel off for dust cleaning (not so much "terrible"). Also (could be mistaken) but the power and reset are now "touch switches" verses the older school switches the 690 ii Advanced has/had.


----------



## GamerX93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by nickt1862 View Post
> 
> In kind: Can anyone in the USA even purchase this case as it doesn't seem to exist or is not in stock.
> 
> For Months!
> 
> What a joke!
> 
> 
> 
> My friend just bought a 693, like less than a month ago. I think its still a Newegg exclusive, but they are usually out of stock. Call up CM directly and see what they can do for you. My friend said that the case he got was supposed to shipped outside the US, but the sales guy at CM pulled it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I have the 690 ii Advanced case (KKN2 model retrofitted with the USB 3.0 top when CM first made them available) and a couple of years ago I was probably the first if not one of the first (before the KKN5 USB 3.0 model was ever released) to post photos of my build with modded rubber grommets - after that post my DM's skyrocketed lol! Those photos should be still in this thread somewhere. I still have the case and using it as I type this, however my disgust of the 693 is that they eliminated the top hotswap (a biggie in my book) as well as making it harder to take the front panel off for dust cleaning (not so much "terrible"). Also (could be mistaken) but the power and reset are now "touch switches" verses the older school switches the 690 ii Advanced has/had.


Hello there,

As my friend Dusters16 mentioned before, the case is actually available. The case as a whole is still a Newegg exclusive, however the exclusivity is in the included accessories, not on the case itself.

Let me elaborate; There are three product SKU's in circulation for the CM690 III

- the first, as we know Is exclusive to newegg.com and includes a window along with a cooler master branded liquid cooler.
- the second (available currently here at: NCIXUS.com) Has no window and no liquid cooler. This SKU is very much akin to the original 690 in the fact that in place of a window, it has variably-sized fan mounts instead and no liquid cooler to speak of.
-and the third, which will soon be available across all retailers is my understanding, Includes the window but with no liquid cooler.

So, the version with the Liquid cooling is exclusive to Newegg, not the case itself.

As far as the front panel being "difficult" to remove goes, while it does require you to open at least one side panel to release the clips on one side. I actually find this to be a better solution to the issue the old 690's had where their faceplate "posts" would often snap off on removal. Is it ideal? no, but I would much rather have a slight inconvenience with a more durable product rather than ease of use with one that is easy to damage. So in this case I definitely prefer the 690 III.

As far as the lack of hotswap goes... I am in full agreement. And while there is no official information for CM regarding this, I would recommend not losing hope. I say this because, if you remember, the CM690 II was also initially released without the Hot swapping hard drive dock at the top. It was not until the later version, the CM690 II Advanced, that a hotswapping dock was included in with the top panel of the case.

Like I said, nothing has been announced, stated, or hinted at from CM in regards to this. but if the CM690 II and it's later released "advanced" version is any indication, there is good reason not to give up hope on a SATA hotswapping dock just yet.


----------



## GamerX93

To go along with my previous post, here are some pics of my build:








And specs:

CPU: Devils Canyon 4790K 4ghz i7 (not yet OC'd) + Corsair H110 Liquid Cooler
Mobo: Asus Maximus VII Hero Z97
Ram: 16gb of Corsair Vengeance ddr3 2400 ram (also not yet OC'd)
SSD: 250gb Samsung 840 EVO
HDD: WD 2tb Black 7200RPM drive
PSU: EVGA 850w SuperNova Modular PSU
Optical: Asus USB3.0 Varidrive
GPU: EVGA GeForce 780 GTX 6gb. (however, as pictured was with 2x 2gb EVGA GTX 760's, obviously I switched.)
Monitor: Asus 24" VG248QE Converted to the new G-Sync module from NVidia.
KB: Corsair K70 Cherry red MX keys
Mouse: EVGA's new Torque X10 Carbon.
Speakers: Z506 Logitech 5.1 surround.
Headphones: Astro A50's

There you have it, how to get it, and the pics of my build. I will have better pics as soon as I have some free time with some decent sunlight.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerX93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dusters16*
> 
> I don't think I would be purchasing one but was making the point that this case was released for a long enough time now and Newegg is always OOS and really no other retail outlets for this case here in the USA so like what's the deal. Maybe if they come out with a white or white/black edition it would get my interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I have the 690 ii Advanced case (KKN2 model retrofitted with the USB 3.0 top when CM first made them available) and a couple of years ago I was probably the first if not one of the first (before the KKN5 USB 3.0 model was ever released) to post photos of my build with modded rubber grommets - after that post my DM's skyrocketed lol! Those photos should be still in this thread somewhere. I still have the case and using it as I type this, however my disgust of the 693 is that they eliminated the top hotswap (a biggie in my book) as well as making it harder to take the front panel off for dust cleaning (not so much "terrible"). Also (could be mistaken) but the power and reset are now "touch switches" verses the older school switches the 690 ii Advanced has/had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> As my friend Dusters16 mentioned before, the case is actually available. The case as a whole is still a Newegg exclusive, however the exclusivity is in the included accessories, not on the case itself.
> 
> Let me elaborate; There are three product SKU's in circulation for the CM690 III
> 
> - the first, as we know Is exclusive to newegg.com and includes a window along with a cooler master branded liquid cooler.
> - the second (available currently here at: NCIXUS.com) Has no window and no liquid cooler. This SKU is very much akin to the original 690 in the fact that in place of a window, it has variably-sized fan mounts instead and no liquid cooler to speak of.
> -and the third, which will soon be available across all retailers is my understanding, Includes the window but with no liquid cooler.
> 
> So, the version with the Liquid cooling is exclusive to Newegg, not the case itself.
> 
> As far as the front panel being "difficult" to remove goes, while it does require you to open at least one side panel to release the clips on one side. I actually find this to be a better solution to the issue the old 690's had where their faceplate "posts" would often snap off on removal. Is it ideal? no, but I would much rather have a slight inconvenience with a more durable product rather than ease of use with one that is easy to damage. So in this case I definitely prefer the 690 III.
> 
> As far as the lack of hotswap goes... I am in full agreement. And while there is no official information for CM regarding this, I would recommend not losing hope. I say this because, if you remember, the CM690 II was also initially released without the Hot swapping hard drive dock at the top. It was not until the later version, the CM690 II Advanced, that a hotswapping dock was included in with the top panel of the case.
> 
> Like I said, nothing has been announced, stated, or hinted at from CM in regards to this. but if the CM690 II and it's later released "advanced" version is any indication, there is good reason not to give up hope on a SATA hotswapping dock just yet.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your elaborate post, very much appreciate the time you took to write it in response. 

I remember full well on the previous 690 case history, in fact I'm a Cooler Master veteran and long time system builder as a hobby for myself - in other words I'm a young geezer lol!

CM keeps plenty under its chest and hope that they eventually do follow in the previous 690 series case footsteps, but nothing is certain however and time will tell. But still they should have imo released the current AND advanced type versions with the hot swap, but of course they won't because it wouldn't maximize their profits. I don't even know if by the current top tray design that both a 2.5" and or 3.5" hard drive (unless standing straight up) could be made to work in there as a hot swap. Again time will tell. If the hot swap returns with this case, I'll be interested.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerX93*
> 
> To go along with my previous post, here are some pics of my build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And specs:
> 
> CPU: Devils Canyon 4790K 4ghz i7 (not yet OC'd) + Corsair H110 Liquid Cooler
> Mobo: Asus Maximus VII Hero Z97
> Ram: 16gb of Corsair Vengeance ddr3 2400 ram (also not yet OC'd)
> SSD: 250gb Samsung 840 EVO
> HDD: WD 2tb Black 7200RPM drive
> PSU: EVGA 850w SuperNova Modular PSU
> Optical: Asus USB3.0 Varidrive
> GPU: EVGA GeForce 780 GTX 6gb. (however, as pictured was with 2x 2gb EVGA GTX 760's, obviously I switched.)
> Monitor: Asus 24" VG248QE Converted to the new G-Sync module from NVidia.
> KB: Corsair K70 Cherry red MX keys
> Mouse: EVGA's new Torque X10 Carbon.
> Speakers: Z506 Logitech 5.1 surround.
> Headphones: Astro A50's
> 
> There you have it, how to get it, and the pics of my build. I will have better pics as soon as I have some free time with some decent sunlight.


Very nice pro









i have tha same case + cpu + mobo with D14 and msi 280x single now after 10 days i will get another 280x for crossfire

can you tell me the avg temp with your setup for GPUs ????


----------



## GamerX93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very nice pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have tha same case + cpu + mobo with D14 and msi 280x single now after 10 days i will get another 280x for crossfire
> 
> can you tell me the avg temp with your setup for GPUs ????


Certainly, though please keep in mind, I am now running a single 6GB GTX 780 EVGA card rather than the dual 760 2gb units.

As soon as I get back from LA tomorrow ill be sure and get a reading on the temps for you.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerX93*
> 
> Certainly, though please keep in mind, I am now running a single 6GB GTX 780 EVGA card rather than the dual 760 2gb units.
> 
> As soon as I get back from LA tomorrow ill be sure and get a reading on the temps for you.


THank you alot wating for that









my max temp now about 62C with adding fan over hdd cage and i will add 2 fans in side panel window bu modding the side panal i will add pic


----------



## GamerX93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Thanks for your elaborate post, very much appreciate the time you took to write it in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember full well on the previous 690 case history, in fact I'm a Cooler Master veteran and long time system builder as a hobby for myself - in other words I'm a young geezer lol!
> 
> CM keeps plenty under its chest and hope that they eventually do follow in the previous 690 series case footsteps, but nothing is certain however and time will tell. But still they should have imo released the current AND advanced type versions with the hot swap, but of course they won't because it wouldn't maximize their profits. I don't even know if by the current top tray design that both a 2.5" and or 3.5" hard drive (unless standing straight up) could be made to work in there as a hot swap. Again time will tell. If the hot swap returns with this case, I'll be interested.


Glad I could help.

As for the tray on the 690 III, much like the 690 II, the standard version is just a pocket, Nothing more. However, the pockets width is more than enough to accommodate a 2.5" or 3.5" drive easily.

I'm contemplating about adding my own Sata III connection and making my own x-dock style system. Though I'm still thinking of and working out the details.


----------



## GamerX93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> THank you alot wating for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my max temp now about 62C with adding fan over hdd cage and i will add 2 fans in side panel window bu modding the side panal i will add pic


Sounds like a cool idea, I've never been much for side fans but i always love to see how people add their own fans & mounts to a side door that did not come equipped for them.

So ill be waiting eagerly to see that mod.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerX93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Thanks for your elaborate post, very much appreciate the time you took to write it in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember full well on the previous 690 case history, in fact I'm a Cooler Master veteran and long time system builder as a hobby for myself - in other words I'm a young geezer lol!
> 
> CM keeps plenty under its chest and hope that they eventually do follow in the previous 690 series case footsteps, but nothing is certain however and time will tell. But still they should have imo released the current AND advanced type versions with the hot swap, but of course they won't because it wouldn't maximize their profits. I don't even know if by the current top tray design that both a 2.5" and or 3.5" hard drive (unless standing straight up) could be made to work in there as a hot swap. Again time will tell. If the hot swap returns with this case, I'll be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help.
> 
> As for the tray, much like the 690 II, the standard version is just a pocket, Nothing more. However, the pockets width is more than enough to accommodate a 2.5" or 3.5" drive easily.
> 
> I'm contemplating about adding my own Sata III connection and making my own x-dock style system. Though I'm still thinking of and working out the details.
Click to expand...

My comment about the 2.5" or 3.5" drive for a potential hot swap bay was for the 690 iii case as I don't have the exact dimensions of that top pocket. A photo of someone already modding that top to accommodate a 2.5" SSD on the 690 iii:


----------



## GamerX93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> My comment about the 2.5" or 3.5" drive for a potential hot swap bay was for the 690 iii case as I don't have the exact dimensions of that top pocket. A photo of someone already modding that top to accommodate a 2.5" SSD on the 690 iii:


I was actually posting in regards to the 690III's pocket size. However I obviously wasn't clear, post edited for clarity.

(oh, and I was referring to doing it diagonally on a slant like on the 690 II, rather than flat inside. Since that only will fit a 2.5 and becomes more of an ssd mount than an x-dock.)


----------



## Mr-Dark

My new lighting for My case CM 690 III at cost 8$


----------



## MarvinDessica

Was this case discontinued in America or something? Was looking for it for a friends build but I can't seem to find it to order anywhere.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Was this case discontinued in America or something? Was looking for it for a friends build but I can't seem to find it to order anywhere.


The 690ii - discontinued.

The 690iii - As per my recent prior posts comments, hard to find for awhile now here in the USA.

What's up with Cooler Master headquarters in China (can't fault their USA locale) with why = who knows.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> The 690ii - discontinued.
> 
> The 690iii - As per my recent prior posts comments, hard to find for awhile now here in the USA.
> 
> What's up with Cooler Master headquarters in China (can't fault their USA locale) with why = who knows.


are you sure it's china?
Isn't it ... I don't know, _*Taiwan?*_


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> The 690ii - discontinued.
> 
> The 690iii - As per my recent prior posts comments, hard to find for awhile now here in the USA.
> 
> What's up with Cooler Master headquarters in China (can't fault their USA locale) with why = who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure it's china?
> Isn't it ... I don't know, *Taiwan?*
Click to expand...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiwan


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiwan


Still not part of china.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiwan
> 
> 
> 
> Still not part of china.
Click to expand...

From that link:

"The Republic of China, originally based in mainland China, now governs the island of Taiwan,"


----------



## ginger_nuts

We have them available here in Oz if you want them







They are a little pricey though.

For once we have something that America or the rest of the world do not


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> We have them available here in Oz if you want them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a little pricey though.
> 
> For once we have something that America or the rest of the world do not


Also soon you'll have the spring season and we in the USA the fall season.
















I don't know what's up with this case availability, they better also make available the "green version" available in many markets around the world as well as come up with an advanced type model with the top hot swap dock and in addition have a solid white and a white and black model. I can dream can I? lol!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Personally I would rather see support for a 360mm rad up top.

Hot swap port is no benefit for me. The current storage box is handy for my 101 usb and memory cards.

See also something about white cases just don't sit right with me.

All these are just a personal preference.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Personally I would rather see support for a 360mm rad up top.
> 
> Hot swap port is no benefit for me. The current storage box is handy for my 101 usb and memory cards.
> 
> See also something about white cases just don't sit right with me.
> 
> All these are just a personal preference.


We could have it all you know.









The thing is that the former 690ii advanced had the hot swap in which CM (so far) eliminated that one could double as a storage box.


----------



## Juliotech

Hi everyone,

Here is my Cm 690 II Advanced













What do you think?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juliotech*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my Cm 690 II Advanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


looks great


----------



## Laucien

Hey everyone!,

I'm looking to swap my current CPU cooler for the Corsair H100I and I've been reading a lot of threads and sites about if it would fit in this case and where to put it but I still have some doubts that was hoping you guys could help me with.

I have the CM 690 II Advanced Edition and I'm looking to either mount it at the top in push only or at the bottom in push/pull. For the top mounting option I'm not sure if it will fit every combination of motherboard and RAM sticks or if some would be too close to the top to fit. At a glance it seems like there's not much room there for the rad and coolers but I'll get some actual measurements once I can find my measuring tape XD.
Removing the HDD cage and mounting it at the bottom is what I'm really interested in but I can't find any data on the length of the tubes to make sure they can reach from the CPU all the way down to the rad while going over 2 GTX 770, does anyone have any info/experience on that?. Basically my goal would be something like this but I wanna make sure the tubes can reach comfortably while going over a second video card instead of just one

Regarding the P/P config, should it take cool air from the outside, push it through the radiator and then out into the case towards where the HDD are or pull from inside the case to outside out the bottom?.

Thank you guys and sorry for the noob questions XD.


----------



## Janac

I fitted 360mm rad at the top, so why wouldn't u a 240mm ?









But only a pull! Push/Pull at the top is impossible even with a very thin rad like mine ~3cm.


----------



## Laucien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I fitted 360mm rad at the top, so why wouldn't u a 240mm ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But only a pull! Push/Pull at the top is impossible even with a very thin rad like mine ~3cm.


Awesome, did you have to do any modding or just fit right in?. From the specs the H100I has a 27mm rad + 25mm coolers so it would need around ~5cms clearance plus enough room for the CPU power supply cable that goes to the top of the motherboard.


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racecar56*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for a mess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racecar56*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for less of a mess.


Years later...I return, this time, with a _much_ faster PC, in the very same case!








Yes, that's also the very same DVD drive.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laucien*
> 
> Awesome, did you have to do any modding or just fit right in?. From the specs the H100I has a 27mm rad + 25mm coolers so it would need around ~5cms clearance plus enough room for the CPU power supply cable that goes to the top of the motherboard.


Do u want to have push/pull ?

For Pull there is space between top panel and chasis, enough for ~25mm. So only Pull is possible if u want to use 25mm fans for push. If u want also push it's probably the best to buy some Schyte Slipstream fans, they are very thin.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racecar56*
> 
> Years later...I return, this time, with a _much_ faster PC, in the very same case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's also the very same DVD drive.


I like that cable management. Very nice!


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I like that cable management. Very nice!


Thanks!

Bonus fun fact: I double-stick taped my SSD behind the 5¼ bays.


----------



## Laucien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Do u want to have push/pull ?
> 
> For Pull there is space between top panel and chasis, enough for ~25mm. So only Pull is possible if u want to use 25mm fans for push. If u want also push it's probably the best to buy some Schyte Slipstream fans, they are very thin.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I'm happy with either just push or pull and not necessarily both. I did some quick tests and I know a 25mm fan fits between the metallic frame and the plastic cover and allows the cover to lock tightly but the rad is 2mm thicker... I'm pretty sure it won't be a problem but wouldn't mind some actual confirmation. Would there be an issue if the rad and the top cover are pressed tightly against each other? From what I'm seeing the safest bet seems to be putting the fans inside the case with the rad on top underneath the cover or the rad inside and the fans under the cover assuming the fan wires are long enough to reach down. Any idea on that?.

Also, thanks for all the help!.


----------



## Janac

The space between actual case and top panel does not depend on your's rad thickness, so pull is not a problem in any scenario.


----------



## Juliotech

Hello Everyone,

I want to know if a could install a Corsair H110 on the bottom of my Cm690 II Advanced and if the tubes will reach the cpu??


----------



## Janac

My guess is, the tubes are not long enough, but the rad will phisically fit right.

Why won't u install it at the top? U have enough space.


----------



## ace101

Hi! I just started modifying my rig and starting from the basics, I installed megaflow in the front and jetflo at the exhaust. I installed the stock 120mm at the bottom(Intake) and the stock 200mm at the top(exhaust). I need suggestions for cable colors to make it more appealing. I'm choosing between orange or white extension cables from BitFenix or Silverstone. Is it a good idea? Any suggestions fellow CM 690's?

CM690III.jpg 412k .jpg file


----------



## ace101

Hi! I just started modifying my rig and starting from the basics, I installed megaflow in the front and jetflo at the exhaust. I installed the stock 120mm at the bottom(Intake) and the stock 200mm at the top(exhaust). I need suggestions for cable colors to make it more appealing. I'm choosing between orange or white extension cables from BitFenix or Silverstone. Is it a good idea? Any suggestions fellow CM 690's?


----------



## Janac

I am voting for white sleeves


----------



## Jtchal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Hi! I just started modifying my rig and starting from the basics, I installed megaflow in the front and jetflo at the exhaust. I installed the stock 120mm at the bottom(Intake) and the stock 200mm at the top(exhaust). I need suggestions for cable colors to make it more appealing. I'm choosing between orange or white extension cables from BitFenix or Silverstone. Is it a good idea? Any suggestions fellow CM 690's?


I would go with Black and grey to match most of your components, or if you want something more colourful Black and Yellow/gold to match the motherboard.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> I would go with Black and grey to match most of your components, or if you want something more colourful Black and Yellow/gold to match the motherboard.


Originally I wanted a yellow/gold cables but I cannot find any complete set of extensions at Amazon.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I am voting for white sleeves


White - 1
Orange - 0

Other Suggestions:
Yellow - 1

Thanks!


----------



## punkid

Hey everyone. I got my CM 690 III yesterday. The main reason for getting a new casing was to cool my GPU.
What is the best fan arrangement for my setup?
As it is now (see pic below), the card gets really hot, goes to 90C under max load. In my old generic casing,with side open and no fans it would go to 86ish max.
So with that in mind, that the GPU is the main focus of the cooling, what would be the best arrangement ?

Ive tried with and without HDD cage, doesnt seem to make a difference....
Also, the bottom fan gets really loud at max speed, any way to fix that ? install the provided pads beneath it?


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punkid*
> 
> Hey everyone. I got my CM 690 III yesterday. The main reason for getting a new casing was to cool my GPU.
> What is the best fan arrangement for my setup?
> As it is now (see pic below), the card gets really hot, goes to 90C under max load. In my old generic casing,with side open and no fans it would go to 86ish max.
> So with that in mind, that the GPU is the main focus of the cooling, what would be the best arrangement ?
> 
> Ive tried with and without HDD cage, doesnt seem to make a difference....
> Also, the bottom fan gets really loud at max speed, any way to fix that ? install the provided pads beneath it?


I think that's the beast arrangement you can get. Maybe you need a GPU cooler instead.


----------



## punkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I think that's the beast arrangement you can get. Maybe you need a GPU cooler instead.


How about moving the 200mm to the top, the top 120mm (1200RPM max) to the rear, and the two red led 120mm 2000rpm fans to the front ? Would that be better?

Also, in the current config, the bottom fan especially makes noise even at low RPMs, any tips to reduce noise? ive tried getting the PSU wires out of the way. Should i put the rubber padding (at the fan mounts) that came with the case?

And one more thing, is it better to have more intake or more exhaust ? (positive or negative pressure?)


----------



## M3TAl

You would likely see the most drop in GPU temps from removing the cooler and applying some fresh TIM like MX2/4 or GC-Extreme.


----------



## punkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You would likely see the most drop in GPU temps from removing the cooler and applying some fresh TIM like MX2/4 or GC-Extreme.


not much choice where i live, i might be able to find some compound by cooler master... though if conduction between the die and the heatsink was the problem, the exhaust from the GPU wouldnt be THAT hot would it ? For me now, the exhaust is pretty hot...and i should mention, the room temp here atm is 32C


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punkid*
> 
> How about moving the 200mm to the top, the top 120mm (1200RPM max) to the rear, and the two red led 120mm 2000rpm fans to the front ? Would that be better?
> 
> Also, in the current config, the bottom fan especially makes noise even at low RPMs, any tips to reduce noise? ive tried getting the PSU wires out of the way. Should i put the rubber padding (at the fan mounts) that came with the case?
> 
> And one more thing, is it better to have more intake or more exhaust ? (positive or negative pressure?)


Your 32C ambient temperature is surely one of the reason. Better have more exhaust than intake. Your fan arrangements are fine and we almost had the same set-up. Try to find fans that has higher CFM rating and install additional fan at the top for your exhaust. I would recommend the Coolermaster Jetflo 120mm.


----------



## punkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *punkid*
> 
> How about moving the 200mm to the top, the top 120mm (1200RPM max) to the rear, and the two red led 120mm 2000rpm fans to the front ? Would that be better?
> 
> Also, in the current config, the bottom fan especially makes noise even at low RPMs, any tips to reduce noise? ive tried getting the PSU wires out of the way. Should i put the rubber padding (at the fan mounts) that came with the case?
> 
> And one more thing, is it better to have more intake or more exhaust ? (positive or negative pressure?)
> 
> 
> 
> Your 32C ambient temperature is surely one of the reason. Better have more exhaust than intake. Your fan arrangements are fine and we almost had the same set-up. Try to find fans that has higher CFM rating and install additional fan at the top for your exhaust. I would recommend the Coolermaster Jetflo 120mm.
Click to expand...

I've got 2x Cooler master sickle flow x, and their CFM rating is 69, idk if thats good or bad.

Oh and i tried putting the 2x sickle flow 120mm fans at the top, 120mm rear exhaust, and 1 front 200mm intake.. The problem with that was that at higher RPMs, the top grill offers a lot of resistance and hence creates a lot of noise. Just taking off the top grill fixes it... Any way to permanently fix that? I think its the little mesh dust filter (non removable) in the top grill thats causing resistance

Anyway, i guess 85C under max load isn't too bad. Also, the weather will cool down in a month here, so it'll be good then.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punkid*
> 
> I've got 2x Cooler master sickle flow x, and their CFM rating is 69, idk if thats good or bad.
> 
> Oh and i tried putting the 2x sickle flow 120mm fans at the top, 120mm rear exhaust, and 1 front 200mm intake.. The problem with that was that at higher RPMs, the top grill offers a lot of resistance and hence creates a lot of noise. Just taking off the top grill fixes it... Any way to permanently fix that? I think its the little mesh dust filter (non removable) in the top grill thats causing resistance
> 
> Anyway, i guess 85C under max load isn't too bad. Also, the weather will cool down in a month here, so it'll be good then.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/ocn-daves-air-cooling-guide-updated/0_50

I live in a place where 32C ambients are not unheard of.


----------



## Maco88

I got a 690 II so I take it, it's quite similar to the Mk III model. I live in a place where 32 degrees C is quite common during 6 months of the year, and my condo sits on a corner so I cop the sun / heat more than other rooms, but my ambiant temps are about 39 - 40 during these periods. Under stress [various games - Metro, Skyrim] I get as high as 76C with the card's fan speed set at 60%. Notes, this is with no air con, only using a fan to cool the room, which I have pointed slightly towards my rig. Temps drop about 4 - 5c with the air con working.

My fan set up is exactly as yours except I have one extra fan on the windowed panel. It may make a difference but i doubt all that much. If you have air con try playing with it on for an hour or 2 and see if there is much of a difference. It may be possible there is some minor issue with the card itself as those temps seem not extremely high but on the higher than "normal" side.


----------



## punkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maco88*
> 
> I got a 690 II so I take it, it's quite similar to the Mk III model. I live in a place where 32 degrees C is quite common during 6 months of the year, and my condo sits on a corner so I cop the sun / heat more than other rooms, but my ambiant temps are about 39 - 40 during these periods. Under stress [various games - Metro, Skyrim] I get as high as 76C with the card's fan speed set at 60%. Notes, this is with no air con, only using a fan to cool the room, which I have pointed slightly towards my rig. Temps drop about 4 - 5c with the air con working.
> 
> My fan set up is exactly as yours except I have one extra fan on the windowed panel. It may make a difference but i doubt all that much. If you have air con try playing with it on for an hour or 2 and see if there is much of a difference. It may be possible there is some minor issue with the card itself as those temps seem not extremely high but on the higher than "normal" side.


Which graphics card do you have ? i have an EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ w/backplate


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punkid*
> 
> Which graphics card do you have ? i have an EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ w/backplate


I'm using Gigabyte R9 290. I was only able to get 85C at 87% Fan Speed while running 3DMark11. I tried playing Far Cry 3 for 10 mins and got 69C at 53% Fan Speed. What caused your GPU to get 85C at Full Load?


----------



## punkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I'm using Gigabyte R9 290. I was only able to get 85C at 87% Fan Speed while running 3DMark11. I tried playing Far Cry 3 for 10 mins and got 69C at 53% Fan Speed. What caused your GPU to get 85C at Full Load?


Furmark, Crysis 3, Watchdogs...most new games really








Anyway, after A LOT of testing, ive decided the best balance between noise and cooling is to have 2 intakes at the top, 1 at the front...and a single exhaust at the back, combined with the exhaust from the GPU cooler...This gives me slightly better temps...I'm all set now


----------



## KLEANupguy7

has anybody here modded thier 690s to hold 360 RADS?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> has anybody here modded thier 690s to hold 360 RADS?


I have ... Just mount the first 2 fan mounts and forget about the front one since there is a massive gap where the IO used to go on mine


----------



## DeKaX

I am impressed with this thread and the works that are in it.
One better than another, great job!

I want to show my Mod to the original 690, and hope you like it.

















I am newbie participating in the forum, I'm from Spain and my English sucks, but I hope to make myself understood well.
Greetings to all, great forum and I'm happy to be part of it.

DeKa - Web - Facebook


----------



## Akhenaton

Cool idea Dekax!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> has anybody here modded thier 690s to hold 360 RADS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I have ... Just mount the first 2 fan mounts and forget about the front one since there is a massive gap where the IO used to go on mine


My newest incarnation does







Next one will have 420mm in the front


----------



## BLAMM0

Looks awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeKaX*
> 
> I am impressed with this thread and the works that are in it.
> One better than another, great job!
> I am newbie participating in the forum, I'm from Spain and my English sucks, but I hope to make myself understood well.
> Greetings to all, great forum and I'm happy to be part of it.


Looks awesome !!!


----------



## Akhenaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> My newest incarnation does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next one will have 420mm in the front


Hi BadDad, I plan to do a similar thing (360 in the front) in the future, can you post more photos?








A side photo would be helpful to see dimensions.

PS: 420 in the front? In a CM690? Isn't too high?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akhenaton*
> 
> Hi BadDad, I plan to do a similar thing (360 in the front) in the future, can you post more photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A side photo would be helpful to see dimensions.
> 
> PS: 420 in the front? In a CM690? Isn't too high?


yeah it's too high but I've cut out some of the bottom grill and plan to make a new front panel


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Updated my CM 690 III: Gigabyte R9 290 OC EK-FC R9-290X Rev 2, Quick disconnect and a Darkside 240mm slim rad.



Waiting my new vrm thermal pad, will drain again and fill back with distilled water + Dazmode protector. New picture (with a better camera) coming!


----------



## silencespr

Retired my 690 now its collecting dust.


----------



## Juliotech

Hello,

Will the Corsair H105 fit on the top of my Cm 690 II Advanced?

In wich fan configuration?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Retired my 690 now its collecting dust.


Same here, I did a window, and painted it Silver, Yellow and Blue. But have out grown and upgraded to a 693 :-D


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Retired my 690 now its collecting dust.



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juliotech*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Will the Corsair H105 fit on the top of my Cm 690 II Advanced?
> 
> In wich fan configuration?


Can't say from personal experience But mount the rad inside te roof and fans on top under the bezel, I'd go for intake fresh cooler air from the top into the case.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I have ... Just mount the first 2 fan mounts and forget about the front one since there is a massive gap where the IO used to go on mine


well i got some ideas will keep you guys posted 64mm 360 rad on the top,pull first then push pull later...also going to make fan mounts for the front i want 3 intakes


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Same here, I did a window, and painted it Silver, Yellow and Blue. But have out grown and upgraded to a 693 :-D


Upgraded to 760T


----------



## BLAMM0

Still modding the 690 II Advanced white









Need to redo some sleeving, and the cover needs paint or some carbon sticker...


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> Still modding the 690 II Advanced white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to redo some sleeving, and the cover needs paint or some carbon sticker...


very clean i like it


----------



## perche

can someone with a cm690 (the first one ) say to me the dimensions in mm of the side panel?, i need to know it fit with a cm storm enforcer.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perche*
> 
> can someone with a cm690 (the first one ) say to me the dimensions in mm of the side panel?, i need to know it fit with a cm storm enforcer.


The CM Storm Enforcer is basically a HAF 912 and no it won't fit. The 690 is deeper and they have different notches


----------



## perche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The CM Storm Enforcer is basically a HAF 912 and no it won't fit. The 690 is deeper and they have different notches


ty


----------



## Akhenaton

Someone knows if a 240 fits on the front (without all the 3.5'' bays obviously)?


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akhenaton*
> 
> Someone knows if a 240 fits on the front (without all the 3.5'' bays obviously)?


which version? 1 2 or 3?

Envoyé de mon XT1034 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Akhenaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> which version? 1 2 or 3?
> 
> Envoyé de mon XT1034 en utilisant Tapatalk


CM 690 II Advanced.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akhenaton*
> 
> CM 690 II Advanced.


Yes, you have to mod a new front panel to hold the 240mm rad, and I believe you have to remove the bottom one or two 5.25" bays


----------



## Akhenaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Yes, you have to mod a new front panel to hold the 240mm rad, and I believe you have to remove the bottom one or two 5.25" bays


If I have to remove the 5.25'' I prefer to install a 360 in the front.
Instead, if a 240 fits removing only the 3.5'', I could opt for it.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Upgraded to 760T


360mm works well in the front, No Drive bays


----------



## aerotracks

Finally got everything in place today after switching from Ivy Bridge to Haswell 3 months ago. Need to replace the 45 degree angle out of the graphics card terminal with a 90, so I need to drain one more time









http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_7780-kopie5uja3.jpg


----------



## Akhenaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 360mm works well in the front, No Drive bays


Can you post a side photo of your system?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akhenaton*
> 
> Can you post a side photo of your system?


----------



## Akhenaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*


Thanks!
Is it possible to place an ssd behind the reservoir/rad, on an ipotetical panel?
Like this:



But, obviously, from the other side, behind.
Is there sufficient space?

And another question: is the case painted under the riveted bays? Or grey parts come out when the bays are removed?


----------



## BadDad62

There should be space to mount the SSD there.

I just used a permanent marker to cover any new metal for the moment, will touch up with paint before final disassembly/assembly.

I haven't touched the case for a month or so due to moving house and constant shift changes at work.


----------



## Akhenaton

Thank you so much, you've been extremely helpful









It's a 60mm, right?


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> .


Sir what is the exact model of this water cooling kit? Did you make any modifications?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akhenaton*
> 
> Thank you so much, you've been extremely helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 60mm, right?


Actually it's a 56mm XSPC RX360, close enough to a 60mm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Sir what is the exact model of this water cooling kit? Did you make any modifications?


Not a kit but all custom


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Actually it's a 56mm XSPC RX360, close enough to a 60mm


Yay, it's my number!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racecar56*
> 
> Yay, it's my number!


Just to be clear here are the specs I'm referring to









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_297_1270&products_id=26659


----------



## raynold

Hey,
I remodeled my room and therefore I needed a white PC case. I then bought a used CM 690 II in white on ebay. I already had that case in generation one before.

After unpacking the Case I realized that it is the version without USB 3.0 and without the HDD dockingstation. That annoyed me. Another thing I realized as I saw the case standing in my room is that there'll always be a contrast in the front, cause no external drive is in that white color. That annoyed me more.

So I started searching for another CM 690. I then saw the CM 690 II Advanced Black & White. It has USB 3.0, a docking station and the mid part of the front and top are black, so you can mount black external drives and you have no contrast. The interiour black suited me too.

Sadly I had to recognize that this case isnt produced any more and it is rarely sold on ebay. So I now think about do some modding (would be my first time). Herefore I got some questions

Do you think it is possible to mod a "normal" cm 690 to the black & white one? Where could be problems (perhaps the silver line on front/top?)?

Would you use a black or a white one as basic? On the black you already have the interior, the front and top mesh in black. On the white you have already the sides and the outer front and mid panel in white.

Do you know such a project from other users?


----------



## BLAMM0

Just buy some spray paint and start spraying







I did mine from White to Custom









After that I got bored, so did some painting again









And the silver parts are removable, you can also paint them, or let them be







Have fun modding.


----------



## raynold

can I use any spray paint?

the thing is that i wanna have docking station and usb 3.0 would be nice, too. I now have a complete white version without docking and without usb 3.0. Im now thinking about buying a used black one with docking and usb 3.0 and change some parts, oder buy spare parts direct from cooler master. If i would buy a used black one I could sell it with the rest parts again..


----------



## BLAMM0

Depends on your location, I also had some thoughts about ordering parts, but they would come out pricey, shipping would cost a lot more. Search for cooler master e-shop, I've found some refurbished cases there once, worth a check. The docking part is nice, but i rarely use it, and for usb 3.0, I bought an extension cable and just threw it on the desk near my keyboard








About spray paint, I think any will do, there are also numerous guides on the on painting cases and etc.


----------



## raynold

yes i already looked at cmstore.eu but buying dockingstation, usb 3.0 etc is almost as much as buying a "new" used case with that features

---

Did anyone remove the upper hdd case so it can be added to the case again? I think it has rivet (dont know if thats the right word)?


----------



## BLAMM0

I've also done it







you have to drill out 4 or more rivets and it's done.


----------



## raynold

drilling em out is not the problem. What to do if you wanna add that cage later again?


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> I've also done it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to drill out 4 or more rivets and it's done.


Hi! Where did you get those PSU Cover?


----------



## BLAMM0

It's a work in progress, made from two parts of plexi, 4mm bent, and 2mm is the part with paint fallen off







Have to sand it down better before painting I guess.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raynold*
> 
> drilling em out is not the problem. What to do if you wanna add that cage later again?


Use bolts and nuts to reattach it


----------



## BLAMM0

or use new rivets


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Hehe been a while and alot of upgrading since

Decided to hold on to my 690II and mod it as much as I can.
Upgrades
Processor: I5 3570k ultracooled -> i7 4770k ultracooled
Mobo : Asus Z77 formula -> gigabyte z87 x oc
Psu: cm V650s ->cm v750 ->corsair ax 860
Cables: Normal modular -> red sleeves
Boot: 500gig mech -> Samsung 840 pro 256 gig ssd
Storage: 1tb +3*500gigs ->2tb +3tb
Sound: onboard -> Asus DX2
Cooling: H100 push pull ->custom loop

Custom loop
EK Water Blocks H30 Supreme HFX 360 Advanced Liquid Cooling Kit | Landmark PC | Online Computer Sales South Africa
mainly...
also got 6 sp120 red led versions to go with rad in push pull

And progress.





More upgrades


gpu in.

ram

Bye bye black snipers hello red tridentsx

cabling and fans


RAD


Cable management.



Watercooling stuff



The loop



Minnor upgrdes ahead...like side panel also put shroud around rad cut a hole in that.

Pump


leds by the res


----------



## BLAMM0

I'm itching to buy a new case like for a year now, but I also decided to continue modding my CM690ii or upgrade the components inside


----------



## M3TAl

Still working on getting the AX860i to fit with bottom 240mm rad. Have drilled the bottom holes wider as much as possible. The 1st attempt led to the rad chomping through a wire on the 24pin causing the PSU to not start.

Going to take another crack at it this weekend while adding all my new watercooling stuff.


----------



## nickt1862

*Dear Cooler Master Reps,*

When if ever will the 690 III/693 case be available again in the USA?

This extended non availability without explanation is no good imo.

Thanks


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raynold*
> 
> yes i already looked at cmstore.eu but buying dockingstation, usb 3.0 etc is almost as much as buying a "new" used case with that features
> 
> ---
> 
> Did anyone remove the upper hdd case so it can be added to the case again? I think it has rivet (dont know if thats the right word)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Still working on getting the AX860i to fit with bottom 240mm rad. Have drilled the bottom holes wider as much as possible. The 1st attempt led to the rad chomping through a wire on the 24pin causing the PSU to not start.
> 
> Going to take another crack at it this weekend while adding all my new watercooling stuff.


I just used the fan holes in the bottom, it's a tight fit but is doable 







I had to unscrew mine to add extra cables a couple of times.


----------



## M3TAl

I know it's doable. The PSU being replaced is also 160mm in length. The cables are different though. The 24pin on the AXi really sticks out and the stop plug of the rad chewed threw one of the wires while i was trying to jam it all in there.

Might tear my loop down tonight, everything needs a cleaning and I'm still not sure how my new loop will be setup lol. I actually don't have work tomorrow, don't believe it.


----------



## raynold

just got a new CM 690 II advanced black and white.

I wanna use it with air cooling.

What's your opinion about the stock fans?

At stock the top fan is mounted insinde the case. Where and why do you mount the top fan(s)? Inside the case (like at stock) or between the case and the top panel?

I only got some older 120mm fans from old PCs here, like Scythe Slip Stream or Yate Loon. I didnt check the noise of the stock fans, but if they were too loud, would you go buy new 140mm fans or use the old 120mm? Why?

--

One more thing:
Where do you mount the front fan? At the upper or at the lower position? And why?


----------



## ginger_nuts

The stock fans are OKish. Personally I never kept them.

IMO, if you want quiet fans, Bitfenix Spectre Pro's are quiet. The Gelid Wing 12's are also good, but my UD3 rev 4.0 likes to alter their speed to much so they start to whine a lot.

Apparently Gelid Silent range are very good price for value. Artic Cooling PWM fans are great, you can link up to 8 from the one PWM header, and they all run at the same speed.

As for mounting in the CM 690 II, the front fan depends on your HDD arrangement, personally if you have the top two trays in still, mount the fan at the bottom, less restriction for the air flow. HDD don't need cooling, this is why I have had mine mounted behind the MB tray for the last 3 or 4 builds.

As for the top fans I wouldn't think there would be much of difference between inside the case or between the case and top panel. You would have to trial and error this.

The rear fan, I had as a intake, this was due to the motherboard once again needing some extra cooling around the MOSFET area. Most have it as exhaust.

Finally the bottom fans are designed as intake.

I hope this helped you in some way. But just remember, Hot air will go where you push it in the case. Also if not mistaken there is only a couple of degrees of cooling to gain from the optimum cooling setup to less optimal setups. Hell my 690 II use to only gain about 5 degrees celsius when I had no fans on what so ever.


----------



## jjashaa

first watercool build using my old CM 690 I got back in 2010.... sourced lot of the watercool parts randomly off here.. mainly radiators and fittings and what not just to see what this is all about. so far...









Original motherboard was supposed to be a X58 MSI Big Bang Xpower but decided to just upgrade to a newer board mid-way.. thus the blue coolant and sleeving..


----------



## M3TAl

Mayhem's Pastel? And I hope there's no Alphacool rads in there with pastel or else you're in for some trouble.


----------



## jjashaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Mayhem's Pastel? And I hope there's no Alphacool rads in there with pastel or else you're in for some trouble.


yes, pastel. no alphacool rads. 2 swiftech, 1 xspc.

as far as i know.. issue was alphacool rad needs a real good flushing before use?


----------



## M3TAl

A good flushing and then some, and maybe some more after that lol.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjashaa*
> 
> first watercool build using my old CM 690 I got back in 2010.... sourced lot of the watercool parts randomly off here.. mainly radiators and fittings and what not just to see what this is all about. so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original motherboard was supposed to be a X58 MSI Big Bang Xpower but decided to just upgrade to a newer board mid-way.. thus the blue coolant and sleeving..


You actually used the crosschill? You're in for some real trouble mate if it's earlier than the VII.


----------



## jjashaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> A good flushing and then some, and maybe some more after that lol.


lol yea. sounds about right from my research. struggles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You actually used the crosschill? You're in for some real trouble mate if it's earlier than the VII.


replaced those with the EKWB blocks on those. i've seen the ASUS page where they show those photos over the hours usage or whatever.. still wasn't sure if worth worry over it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjashaa*
> 
> lol yea. sounds about right from my research. struggles.
> replaced those with the EKWB blocks on those. i've seen the ASUS page where they show those photos over the hours usage or whatever.. still wasn't sure if worth worry over it.


It's worth worrying about it.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

sorry I have the timestamp on picture but:


----------



## oyuncu58

Cooler Master 690 II Turkey ( l-ShadowSniper-l )

CPU - FX X8 8350 Soket AM3+ 5.00 GHz 16MB Cache 32nm

Graphics - R9 270X DEVIL GDDR5 2GB 256Bit AMD Radeon DX11.2

RAM - 16GB (2x8GB) RipjawsX DDR3 1866MHz CL10 1,5V Dual Kit Ram

Motherboard - 990FXA-UD5 AM3+ AMD 990FX/SB950 DDR3 2000MHz (O.C.) SATA 3.0 USB 3.0

Storage Caviar Green Intellipower 1tb Sata 3.0 64MB 2 Adet .. 120gb kingston hyperx ssd

Cooler Master 690 II


----------



## raynold

I got an CM 690 II with USB 3.0 and docking station.

I wanted to mount my DVD drive to the top 5,25" slot. But the front i/o cables seem to stand in the way. Is there anybody with an CM 690 II with USB 3.0 and docking station, who has mounted a DVD drive or something else in the top 5,25" slot? Experiences please


----------



## ChristTheGreat

I had the CM690 II advanced, but I bought the top USB3. Didn't have this issue if I remember well.. post picture so we can see.


----------



## raynold

I now mounted in the 2nd slot. last image is turned wrong


----------



## M3TAl

DVD drive fits in the top slot on mine just fine.


----------



## raynold

and you also have the cm 690 II with docking station and usb 3.0 ? those wires are big..


----------



## M3TAl

Yes it has USB 3.0 and docking station on top.


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raynold*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now mounted in the 2nd slot. last image is turned wrong


I sure thought that upside-down disc drive looked funny.


----------



## biltong

Hey guys. I'm looking at buying an H110 for my rig, will the rad and fans fit at the top?


----------



## Mr-Dark

This after mod my cm 690 iii side to add 2*120m fan







this drop my cards temp in avg 8c


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm looking at buying an H110 for my rig, will the rad and fans fit at the top?


Yes ofcourse.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This after mod my cm 690 iii side to add 2*120m fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this drop my cards temp in avg 8c


How did you made this one? any step by step pics? My card temp reaches 83C while playing BF4


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> How did you made this one? any step by step pics? And is that a Noctua DH15?


This D14 and just use basic method to install this 2 fans

this not glass this Plastic i get screw very hot and make this 2 hole









but i will change this with real glass with 2 hole thats looking butter


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This D14 and just use basic method to install this 2 fans
> 
> this not glass this Plastic i get screw very hot and make this 2 hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will change this with real glass with 2 hole thats looking butter


Can you give me a closer picture of that window?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Can you give me a closer picture of that window?


Sure



View of shear Terrible









I see in your signature you have kingston hyper x fury memory do you try oc them ?

i have 2* 8gb 1600mhz 1.5v

this can do 2000mhz at stock voltage and 2400mhz with 1.6v


----------



## M3TAl

Here's my new Z97 + 4790K rig. Comprised of a bunch of used/random watercooling parts haha. I call it my ugly duckling.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

hehehe who all did some black friday upgrades?? i have


----------



## cole2109

Small update


----------



## biltong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Yes ofcourse.


I did the measurements and an H110 doesn't fit. You can't mount 140mm fans or rads on top of the chassis just under the mesh top part because of a plastic lip that retains the fan filter and holds the mesh down. You also can't mount them under the chassis because it then intersects with the motherboard VRM cooling on most boards. I know mine wouldn't have fit at all.

I changed my order to an H105 and that fits rather nice and snug. I just need to sort out some ventilation for my GPU since that seems to start cooking after a while.


----------



## biltong

For anyone interested, I did a little photoshoot of my rig









http://imgur.com/iO0Rt


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> For anyone interested, I did a little photoshoot of my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iO0Rt


That is a very nice set up biltong









nice pictures as well


----------



## KyleMart06

For club submission, pics are from a bit ago and included in sig rig "Chilly Hack":


----------



## Mr-Dark

I see some of watercooled rig

can any one tell me the cost of watercooled for 2 * 7970 ?

is single 360 radiator or 2* 240m radiator enough for dual 7970 ?

any one can give me link from amazon or ebay for full watercooled system i dont know all the part









what the avg temp for that setup in 28c room temp ?


----------



## BLAMM0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> For club submission, pics are from a bit ago and included in sig rig "Chilly Hack":


Looks nice and tidy


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> View of shear Terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see in your signature you have kingston hyper x fury memory do you try oc them ?
> 
> i have 2* 8gb 1600mhz 1.5v
> 
> this can do 2000mhz at stock voltage and 2400mhz with 1.6v


I haven't tried OC'ing my RAM. Did you just adjust the speed at 2000mhz with 1.5V and not having any problem?


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> Looks nice and tidy


Well thank you! I worked hard at that. Posted in the "rate my cables" thread and did ok. The back thankfully has enough room and that is what I liked about this case. Next PSU, I would like to get the cables which are flatter. That could really help too.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I see some of watercooled rig
> 
> can any one tell me the cost of watercooled for 2 * 7970 ?
> 
> is single 360 radiator or 2* 240m radiator enough for dual 7970 ?
> 
> any one can give me link from amazon or ebay for full watercooled system i dont know all the part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the avg temp for that setup in 28c room temp ?


Are you referring to my ugly duckling? Watercooling isn't cheap. Buy used any time you can.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I haven't tried OC'ing my RAM. Did you just adjust the speed at 2000mhz with 1.5V and not having any problem?


Yes just set the speet at 2000 mhz all stable and 2400mhz with 1.60v all stable








Quote:


> Are you referring to my ugly duckling? Watercooling isn't cheap. Buy used any time you can.


Totaly cant understand you but from where i can buy used watercooling system ?


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes just set the speet at 2000 mhz all stable and 2400mhz with 1.60v all stable


Did you notice the difference in performance from stock to 2000?

I suggest you invest in a New Watercooling than settle for used ones.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Did you notice the difference in performance from stock to 2000?
> 
> I suggest you invest in a New Watercooling than settle for used ones.


Actualy i didnt test the perfromance before and after Oc the ram

fo the watercooling i won know how much cost and what the performance of the watercooling in high room temp 28c or 30c

the highest temp i see for top card 78c and for second card 71c on 28c room temp


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes just set the speet at 2000 mhz all stable and 2400mhz with 1.60v all stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totaly cant understand you but from where i can buy used watercooling system ?


I'm talking about parts... There's no such thing as a custom water cooling system. The only thing that comes close is Swiftech H220X, it is fully expandable. You can buy parts here on OCN, hardforum, Ebay, etc.

Not to sound like an a-hole but if you know nothing about watercooling then it isn't for you. It takes a lot of research and learning. You don't just decide one day hey lets watercool. The challenge and learning it takes is half the fun.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm talking about parts... There's no such thing as a custom water cooling system. The only thing that comes close is Swiftech H220X, it is fully expandable. You can buy parts here on OCN, hardforum, Ebay, etc.
> 
> Not to sound like an a-hole but if you know nothing about watercooling then it isn't for you. It takes a lot of research and learning. You don't just decide one day hey lets watercool. The challenge and learning it takes is half the fun.


Okay understand you now pro









what about my gpu temp 78c for top card and 71c for second card ?


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> what about my gpu temp 78c for top card and 71c for second card ?


The top card gets 5C to 10C hotter.


----------



## M3TAl

If all you want is lower gpu temps you can put an AIO cooler on it. There's many, many options out there for that.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If all you want is lower gpu temps you can put an AIO cooler on it. There's many, many options out there for that.


like nzxt g10 +h55 ?


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> For club submission, pics are from a bit ago and included in sig rig "Chilly Hack":


Maybe I'm wrong but your CPU fan is on the wrong side. Unless you prefer it that way if course it's none of my business.

Sent from my Optimus 4X HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpyumul*
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong but your CPU fan is on the wrong side. Unless you prefer it that way if course it's none of my business.
> 
> Sent from my Optimus 4X HD using Tapatalk


No worries, it does not hurt to say something.









If you look at my "Chilly Hack" sig rig pics, you will actually see that I did have the fan on the other side. I recently switched it because the fan just gets in the way of the memory slots. It pulls the same temps from either side. I would like to add more memory at some point so just getting prepped for that.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> END.
> 
> CranBerry was my first 'big' project. Although it was my first time at almost everything it turned out pretty decent. Let the pictures say the rest...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14887392488
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14887330430
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14887462747
> Had a little of fun with steel wool.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14887303799
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/15070977741
> 
> They say, u capture man's soul when shooting in B&W. CranBerry in his birthplace


What would u say about mine CM 690 ?









For build log please click here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1499452/cranberry-cm-690-ii-mod


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> like nzxt g10 +h55 ?


why?...go big or go home...those setups don't actively cool vrms of gpu...from my experience 50 degrees is way better than 90 degrees with current o.c...water opens up the overclocking potential on gpu but a cpu,not so much...on air the limit is 1.3 on a gpu try it with a unlocked bios you will quickly hit a thermal wall...2 -3 slots doesn't provide sufficient cooling even a huge custom air cooler still dumps warm air in too case...Cpus have alot of space around them to move heat away but gpus sit akward and are the loudest and hottest components in most of our systems.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> why?...go big or go home...those setups dont activly cool vrms of gpu...from my experience 50 degrees is way better than 90 degrees with current o.c...water opens up the
> overclocking potential on a cpu...not so much...air the limit is 1.3 on a gpu try it with a unlocked bios you will quickly hit a thermal wall...2 -3 slots dosnt priovide sufficient cooling even a huge custom air cooler still dumps warm air in too case...


lrn2type


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> END.
> 
> CranBerry was my first 'big' project. Although it was my first time at almost everything it turned out pretty decent. Let the pictures say the rest...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14887392488
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14887330430
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14887462747
> Had a little of fun with steel wool.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14887303799
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/15070977741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say, u capture man's soul when shooting in B&W. CranBerry in his birthplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would u say about mine CM 690 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For build log please click here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1499452/cranberry-cm-690-ii-mod
Click to expand...

+1 Rep!
Nice build















I don't get it about your second rad location however


----------



## arrow0309

*My new 690 III "soft mod" custom compact liquid cooling build!*
















Some more pics here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/33090#post_23250535


----------



## M3TAl

Is that mayhems x1 blue? That's what I'm using for now.


----------



## arrow0309

No, it's an EK Ekoolant EVO UV BLUE (concentrate) + distilled water


----------



## cole2109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cole2109*
> 
> Small update


And few more...


----------



## KyleMart06

ok... this is what my brain is doing after those pics....







That is a nice rig sir.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> No, it's an EK Ekoolant EVO UV BLUE (concentrate) + distilled water


It could possibly still be mayhems X1. I know Ek's pastel range is actually mayhems pastel with slightly different colors.


----------



## Janac

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> *My new 690 III "soft mod" custom compact liquid cooling build!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/33090#post_23250535






That cooper rad is


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> +1 Rep!
> Nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it about your second rad location however


U don't get it? what about it? It's just a rad. A 360mm one


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cole2109*
> 
> And few more...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice.







Really like the reservoir location


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

just i will start my first watercoolng syster soon my case cm 690 III

can any one tell me if i can install 360m raditor in the front ? or just go for 2 * 240m

plan to cooled 4790k + dual 7970 ghz


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> just i will start my first watercoolng syster soon my case cm 690 III
> 
> can any one tell me if i can install 360m raditor in the front ? or just go for 2 * 240m
> 
> plan to cooled 4790k + dual 7970 ghz


Only if you remove all of the drive bays


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Only if you remove all of the drive bays


Thank you for rep

i dont have dvd any way but what the best 1 * 360m or 2* 240m raditor ?

this will cooled cpu + dual 7970


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank you for rep
> 
> i dont have dvd any way but what the best 1 * 360m or 2* 240m raditor ?
> 
> this will cooled cpu + dual 7970


I'd go with a 360x60mm like the UT60 or G-Changer 2 (or even a nice, powerful and fancy *Black Ice SR2*) as front rad and a p/p of 6 fans as a minimum
You have plenty of room for even a monsta:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Or you could try a 360x45mm XT45 or the Black Ice Nemesis GTX front rad and a 240x45 on the top









Maybe the second solution with a good pump (like a D5) is recommended in order to have plenty of room for summer temps (or even for small and unventilated rooms)









Consider that I'm running a single (yet power hungry) gpu and still reaching up to 35° C liquid temps on intensive gaming sessions with my dual 240x60 rads and a DDC 3.1 (MCP350)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I'd go with a 360x60mm like the UT60 or G-Changer 2 (or even a nice, powerful and fancy *Black Ice SR2*) as front rad and a p/p of 6 fans as a minimum
> You have plenty of room for even a monsta:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could try a 360x45mm XT45 or the Black Ice Nemesis GTX front rad and a 240x45 on the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the second solution with a good pump (like a D5) is recommended in order to have plenty of room for summer temps (or even for small and unventilated rooms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider that I'm running a single (yet power hungry) gpu and still reaching up to 35° C liquid temps on intensive gaming sessions with my dual 240x60 rads and a DDC 3.1 (MCP350)


Thanks

i think i will go with 2 * 240m i like them over the 360


----------



## ace101

Glad to be here.

My CM 690 III


----------



## DaveLT

That actually looks nice. Is there some kind of demciflex filter in front of the mesh?


----------



## Janac

Looks awesome with that Cm drive bays


----------



## ginger_nuts

That is one very well executed build ace101







great work.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Looks awesome with that Cm drive bays


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> That is one very well executed build ace101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great work.


My sentiments







exactly


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That actually looks nice. Is there some kind of demciflex filter in front of the mesh?


Yes. Top and Front Demcifilter. It does the job pretty well.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Looks awesome with that Cm drive bays


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> That is one very well executed build ace101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> My sentiments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly


Thanks Guys!


----------



## Janac

My friends at CM 690 club, voting for mine CM 690 II is open









http://www.overclock.net/t/1528739/ocn-mod-of-the-month-dec-2014-amateur-class-nominations

Happy new year and choose wisely!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> My friends at CM 690 club, voting for mine CM 690 II is open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528739/ocn-mod-of-the-month-dec-2014-amateur-class-nominations
> 
> Happy new year and choose wisely!


I voted Grasshopper


----------



## AngryMarine

Hey guys. Really nice builds. I was wondering if my CM 690 III qualifies me for this club? Here's some pics of my PC.


----------



## DaveLT

Anyone with a 690 qualifies here


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Hey guys. Really nice builds. I was wondering if my CM 690 III qualifies me for this club? Here's some pics of my PC.


sixy man i like it


----------



## chris966

This is my second rebuild in the Coolermaster 690ii advanced Nvidia edition, painted the chassis white and cut out the window.
Specs of the machine are
2x Opteron 6272 16 core CPUs @ 2.4ghz turbo (upgrading these to engineering sample ones which allow overclocking) Still need one more waterblock top to get the other CPU under water.
Supermicro H8DG6 motherboard
32GB DDR3 1600 RAM
MSI R9 290 reference card W/ EK FC 290/x WB.
Kingston 120gb SSD
Seagate 2TB HDD
Corsair TX850 (soon dropping my Silverstone 1500w in there for future upgrades such as a few extra 290s)
EK 360 radiator
Hardware Labs Stealth 240 radiator
EK pump res combo
EK supremacy CPU block (modded to fit the G34 socket)
Mayhems red coolant.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Hey guys. Really nice builds. I was wondering if my CM 690 III qualifies me for this club? Here's some pics of my PC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Someone else with an MPOWER board! Is it Z87 or Z97? Not many people use these boards, don't know why they're pretty solid.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Hey guys. Really nice builds. I was wondering if my CM 690 III qualifies me for this club? Here's some pics of my PC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the family mate


----------



## AngryMarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Someone else with an MPOWER board! Is it Z87 or Z97? Not many people use these boards, don't know why they're pretty solid.


Z87 rocking an i7-4770K overclocked 36hr stable to 4.7G for all 4 physical cores. Temps don't exceed 68 - 75 C under load, depending on ambient. It can get pretty hot here in Okinawa which hurts my temps. This MSI board is really nice. The default OC wasn't anything to be impressed by but manual overclocking went very smooth and the board handles it like a champ. The build turned out darker than I envisioned since the panel is pretty dark itself. I love this case/board/cpu combo though so I'm going to do a rebuild of this system to emphasize some of the great aspects this case brings to the table. Right now my idea is a Transformers 4 Bumble Bee mod but we'll see. The color scheme will definitely stay black and yellow. Two great colors that compliment each other well while looking aggressive.

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Z87 rocking an i7-4770K overclocked 36hr stable to 4.7G for all 4 physical cores. Temps don't exceed 68 - 75 C under load, depending on ambient. It can get pretty hot here in Okinawa which hurts my temps. This MSI board is really nice. The default OC wasn't anything to be impressed by but manual overclocking went very smooth and the board handles it like a champ. The build turned out darker than I envisioned since the panel is pretty dark itself. I love this case/board/cpu combo though so I'm going to do a rebuild of this system to emphasize some of the great aspects this case brings to the table. Right now my idea is a Transformers 4 Bumble Bee mod but we'll see. The color scheme will definitely stay black and yellow. Two great colors that compliment each other well while looking aggressive.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome guys!


Look Forward to seeing it here


----------



## BadDad62

This might be interesting to CM690 owners

Cooler Master Case Mod World Series 2015

http://mod.coolermaster.com/index.html


----------



## cole2109

My Frankencolestein case mod


----------



## KyleMart06

Ok, that is a sweet machine sir. I like the rad being in front like that. Great idea!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cole2109*
> 
> My Frankencolestein case mod


No fan grills







? What about the children and/or pets? Or yourself


----------



## cole2109

Grills are on the way







I'll add them later.


----------



## M3TAl

Just out of curiosity, what's the vcore for your 4790k at 4.8 GHz?


----------



## cole2109

1.32V


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cole2109*
> 
> My Frankencolestein case mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Another AWESOME setup added to the family


----------



## soulstaker

What would be the best way to clean the 690? Mine is REALLY dirty. I was thinking of getting all my hardware out of it and actually washing the case with good old detergent/water, but maybe that can cause corrosion?

I probably could do with some compressed air/brush, but this seems like too much work compared to just scrubbing it.


----------



## BLAMM0

I'd just vacuum clean, then take some wet cloth and scrub it, then scrub with a dry cloth. Maybe dry it with a hair dryer (for fast results)


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> What would be the best way to clean the 690? Mine is REALLY dirty. I was thinking of getting all my hardware out of it and actually washing the case with good old detergent/water, but maybe that can cause corrosion?
> 
> I probably could do with some compressed air/brush, but this seems like too much work compared to just scrubbing it.


I would go with the compressed air or blowing air route as well. Seems like a good bit of work to remove the components to scrub down the case?? Anyway, I just take mine outside and use my air compressor to blow it off. If extra dust is desired to be taken off, use a rag to knock it off. I don't need mine back to factory new so that is probably just me.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

chopped up but cool


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> I would go with the compressed air or blowing air route as well. Seems like a good bit of work to remove the components to scrub down the case?? Anyway, I just take mine outside and use my air compressor to blow it off. If extra dust is desired to be taken off, use a rag to knock it off. I don't need mine back to factory new so that is probably just me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> I'd just vacuum clean, then take some wet cloth and scrub it, then scrub with a dry cloth. Maybe dry it with a hair dryer (for fast results)


Did just that... was thinking it wouldn't be enough, but yeah, the case is looking as good as it gets.


----------



## Phaster89

is this http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=249&area=en with the 5.25 inch bay of a cm 690 iii?


----------



## Nology

Here's a 5 year old pic of my current build. Right now its got an EVGA P55 FTW, i5 750, Corsair 750hx 8 gb Corsair dominator & Sapphire 4860. Used it only for photo editing and basic pc use. I'm upgrading to an x99 board and some other in the same case stuff so I'll post an updated pic once its complete.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> is this http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=249&area=en with the 5.25 inch bay of a cm 690 iii?


I like this drive bay. I want to do a PowerMac G5 case mod and this would be perfect. I still love my CM690 II but could use that for another build.







Thanks!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> chopped up but cool


Wow, Is the 120 really worth having with the monsta on the top?


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Wow, Is the 120 really worth having with the monsta on the top?


hehe no not really...its future proff for sli i guess...the 120 rad cools the cpu and the 360 the gpu,take note its a hofv2...it dumps quite abit of heat wen overclocked
i only recently put in my 120 rad...its still very much summer where i stay so high ambient temps


----------



## cole2109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cole2109*
> 
> My Frankencolestein case mod


LED lights


----------



## Mr-Dark

New cable managment


----------



## [email protected]

I want to join you guys











I can not fit the fan on the bottom of the case because of 850i, i think i have to buy slim fan.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Just put a couple of fans in the front. You should be good then.

How are you controlling your F12's ? I find they are remarkably quiet, hence I have four in my HTPC


----------



## [email protected]

In front 200mm CM fan already and im controlling them with NZXT Sentry Mix 2.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Personally IMO the fans above 140mm are crap. Two 120mm fans will yeild more air flow.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I want to join you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not fit the fan on the bottom of the case because of 850i, i think i have to buy slim fan.


Same problem here. I had V750 but after replacing it with a V1200, i cannot install a fan at the bottom. So what I did is mess up with my window side pannel and created a hole for a 120mm.


----------



## aerotracks

Half year after buying the Aquaero I finally drilled the mounting holes and fixed it in the case. Enough space between PSU and rad for a nice fit









http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_8004aheph.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_80124jij3.jpg

This is how it all started out 1.5yrs ago







, it's been a long way. I have since moved to a bay res + Laing in Silent box, also that top rad was a pain in the neck, so it had to go.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_7261bsdag.jpg


----------



## M3TAl

So what are those tubes going to outside the case? Another rad?


----------



## aerotracks

Mora 3 9x120. Used to sit on the desk, now sitting on the floor which improved water temps and also got the thing out of my face


----------



## M3TAl

Those are crazy restrictive right? What you have pump wise?


----------



## aerotracks

Don't know about that, have a plain old DDC in there and nice commotion in the bay res. The aquastream I had in there before did fine as well.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Qustion about the 690 III it come with 200m fan in the front i try to install it in the top but it want fit ???

i check cooler master web page and found this

Top: 120/140mm fan x 2, or 200mm fan x 1 (optional)

what the problem ?


----------



## [email protected]

Check here;

http://coolermaster.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/FAQ/Install-200mm-Fan-to-Top-Fan-Slot-of-CM-690-III-Case/

I want to ask;

Does Corsair H110 fit the top of the case?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check here;
> 
> http://coolermaster.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/FAQ/Install-200mm-Fan-to-Top-Fan-Slot-of-CM-690-III-Case/
> 
> I want to ask;
> 
> Does Corsair H110 fit the top of the case?


Thank you alot just instal it now without problem









and the h110 will fit without problem becouse you can fir 2*140m in the top


----------



## tarunagg

If i install the Corsair h100i on front side of CM693 will the pipe reaches to the cpu? or not


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarunagg*
> 
> If i install the Corsair h100i on front side of CM693 will the pipe reaches to the cpu? or not


it wont


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> New cable managment


Did the G1 fit without taking the hdd cage out?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Did the G1 fit without taking the hdd cage out?


no it will touch the hdd cage


----------



## 222Panther222

I see, good thing i waited, i'll look into the asus one.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> no it will touch the hdd cage


wow thats a long gpu
heres mine its about 1 cm away from cage...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> wow thats a long gpu
> heres mine its about 1 cm away from cage...


Ya to long is that HOF version ?


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya to long is that HOF version ?


its a 780 ti hof v2...nice sli...noob question but is the pcb as long as the heatsink ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> its a 780 ti hof v2...nice sli...noob question but is the pcb as long as the heatsink ?


no its not look


----------



## Mr-Dark

from where i can get fan gril like this ?



the black gril only ?


----------



## BLAMM0

What do you think of this?







Displaying my Xonar STX.



Yes the sleeving is a little wrong... Not sure if it's safe to connect two riser cables one into another? (currently I did this)
Comments welcome


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Finally decided to water cool my system in my 690. It's cooling my 2500k, R9 290 and inbuilt motherboard water block. It has a 240 rad at the front and at the top of the case.

Tell me what you guys think. Also don't ask to see behind the mobo tray, it's a nightmare back there.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> Finally decided to water cool my system in my 690. It's cooling my 2500k, R9 290 and inbuilt motherboard water block. It has a 24 rad at the front and at the top of the case.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think. Also don't ask to see behind the mobo tray, it's a nightmare back there.


its an amazing system congrats....although i would fix that pinched tubing...lol


----------



## nickt1862

Nice rigs guys/gals!

On a more serious note:

Now after being BS-ed by Cooler Master for many enough months as I was seeking a 690 III (693), I have found out recently that it has been discontinued.

*THIS IS FOR THE CM REP IF THEY NOW DARE TO RESPOND OR MAKE EXCUSES:* It would have been nice if my concerns in this thread months ago (and even calling them direct without getting anywhere) of not being able to find this case here in the US would've been addressed and why that I now know. THIS IS NOT HOW TO TREAT LONG TIME CM CASE PURCHASING CUSTOMERS. Yeah, the "I don't or didn't know" gets old after awhile which I don't believe.

Will there be a 690 IV (694) ? Wait, that may be too much "of a loaded question".


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Nice rigs guys/gals!
> 
> On a more serious note:
> 
> Now after being BS-ed by Cooler Master for many enough months as I was seeking a 690 III (693), I have found out recently that it has been discontinued.
> 
> *THIS IS FOR THE CM REP IF THEY NOW DARE TO RESPOND OR MAKE EXCUSES:* It would have been nice if my concerns in this thread months ago (and even calling them direct without getting anywhere) of not being able to find this case here in the US would've been addressed and why that I now know. THIS IS NOT HOW TO TREAT LONG TIME CM CASE PURCHASING CUSTOMERS. Yeah, the "I don't or didn't know" gets old after awhile which I don't believe.
> 
> Will there be a 690 IV (694) ? Wait, that may be too much "of a loaded question".


What they nixed the CM 693? Didn't that just come out? Maybe I should sell you my 692 ADV and I will get to modding my PowerMacG5 case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Nice rigs guys/gals!
> 
> On a more serious note:
> 
> Now after being BS-ed by Cooler Master for many enough months as I was seeking a 690 III (693), I have found out recently that it has been discontinued.
> 
> *THIS IS FOR THE CM REP IF THEY NOW DARE TO RESPOND OR MAKE EXCUSES:* It would have been nice if my concerns in this thread months ago (and even calling them direct without getting anywhere) of not being able to find this case here in the US would've been addressed and why that I now know. THIS IS NOT HOW TO TREAT LONG TIME CM CASE PURCHASING CUSTOMERS. Yeah, the "I don't or didn't know" gets old after awhile which I don't believe.
> 
> Will there be a 690 IV (694) ? Wait, that may be too much "of a loaded question".
> 
> 
> 
> What they nixed the CM 693? Didn't that just come out? Maybe I should sell you my 692 ADV and I will get to modding my PowerMacG5 case.
Click to expand...

Yes they did as I spoke to two different reps early and late last week respectively and it's nixed already.

Thanks but no thanks on you selling me your 690 ii Advanced, see I already have one (the "kkn2" model) which I was one of the first here on this forum who added modded rubber grommets (when that particular model didn't) and couldn't keep up with the PM's after posting my case interior. I also then when the USB 3.0 top panel became available upgraded that as well as modding enlarging the CPU cooler motherboard tray opening.









If I ever did purchase another 690 ii Advanced it would potentially be either the NVIDIA, WHITE or WHITE/BLACK edition.

BTW found the photos of the time capsule of 3/25/11 with the last photo of the grommet addition mod lol:

The link, post# 14575 : http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/14500_100


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Yes they did as I spoke to two different reps early and late last week respectively and it's nixed already.
> 
> Thanks but no thanks on you selling me your 690 ii Advanced, see I already have one (the "kkn2" model) which I was one of the first here on this forum who added modded rubber grommets (when that particular model didn't) and couldn't keep up with the PM's after posting my case interior. I also then when the USB 3.0 top panel became available upgraded that as well as modding enlarging the CPU cooler motherboard tray opening.


That is fine. I do like the case how it is. I have had the case for a couple years and understand you wanting a new one. I probably will switch it out for my modded case once I start the project. Will be a bit till that happens.









I would think they would eventually come out with another revision if they have gone this far. Hope you can get another one at some point.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Yes they did as I spoke to two different reps early and late last week respectively and it's nixed already.
> 
> Thanks but no thanks on you selling me your 690 ii Advanced, see I already have one (the "kkn2" model) which I was one of the first here on this forum who added modded rubber grommets (when that particular model didn't) and couldn't keep up with the PM's after posting my case interior. I also then when the USB 3.0 top panel became available upgraded that as well as modding enlarging the CPU cooler motherboard tray opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is fine. I do like the case how it is. I have had the case for a couple years and understand you wanting a new one. I probably will switch it out for my modded case once I start the project. Will be a bit till that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think they would eventually come out with another revision if they have gone this far. Hope you can get another one at some point.
Click to expand...

Actually it would've been in addition to the 690 ii I already have though I was initially opposed on the 693 to them taking away the top panel hot swap bay and making it harder to take off the front panel. I have no heart to rid myself of the 690 ii advanced I already have - to me to an extent it's "a timeless masterpiece" though there's things imo that could've been better implemented in the chassis design.

One "would think" that a "690 IV (694)" would come to fruition one day..............................................................................................................., well maybe.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

my first choice in pc cases ....nzxt switch 810(bit too expensive)-then cm 690 2 advanced (a close second)


----------



## donkidonki

I hope they do go ahead with a new revision, worryingly there has been no signs of anything and the softly-softly approach of phasing out the current one isn't promising.

The original 690 was a great case, the ii really nailed it for me and is a bit of an icon. The iii was ok but a bit disappointing, they went the wrong way with that for me.

Here's hoping they give it another go with a iv...


----------



## zmegati

Finally everything is finished


----------



## M3TAl

There's a iv coming already? Feels like the ii lasted forever and the iii is still newish. I'll gladly take iv for review/demo, white please







.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There's a iv coming already? Feels like the ii lasted forever and the iii is still newish. I'll gladly take iv for review/demo, white please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No guarantee that they'll be a "iv". Hope that there is.

Nobody on the CM Brass has said anything to this.

Unless a CM REP comes on here and says otherwise of what I was told on two separate days (when I asked them) that the "iii" is discontinued is incorrect information.

I've been a huge fan of the "ii" and in their heyday I was recommending purchasing this case model "left and right".


----------



## donkidonki

Does anyone have any drive caddies going spare for a 690ii ?

I seem to have misplaced a couple and it's driving me potty.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I do, but sending via Seamail, which means you *should* get it by the new year, will cost about $11. If you want Airmail, which means in the next week or two will coast $21. International express is about $85.

Maybe someone closer will help you more







Sorry


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I do, but sending via Seamail, which means you *should* get it by the new year, will cost about $11. If you want Airmail, which means in the next week or two will coast $21. International express is about $85.
> 
> Maybe someone closer will help you more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry


Thanks for the offer though like you say, something a little closer might be an idea.

I've been thinking about and I may have put some in the attic with some bits and pieces so I will check there later.


----------



## donkidonki

Well, that was a bummer. Looks like all the spare bits got binned in an over-zealous clearout.









If anyone has any spare drive holders (preferably uk based) then I would be interested in a 3 if possible? Obviously I would cover costs and a bit extra for your trouble.


----------



## djsolidsnake86

i have the rc 690, there is a way for remove the hdd cage?


----------



## BadDad62




----------



## donkidonki

My bad, I should explain that it is the slide out Caddies that i need, not the steel cage.



The ones with the Cooler Master logo on the hinged door part. Annoyingly I had quite a few spare but it looks like they accidentally got binned during some over-zealous tidying...


----------



## donkidonki

All sorted, CM spares dept came up with the goods. Thanks to those who offered to help.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Fantastic to hear


----------



## Driimit

Hi everyone,
I bough the CM 690 III windowed edition a few days ago. A few hours ago while trying to clean my pc table the speaker accidentally fell on the plastic window of the chassis and it left a 2.5 inch long reasonably hard scratch on it.

I've tried to take a picture of it as you can see below.


The scratch (within the marked green border) in the picture isn't very clear and looks indistinct. But in naked eye, the scratch is more visible. So I've decided to fix it with some plastic scratch remover(I've read its not possible to buff out the scratch if its too deep. However I want to give it a try.)

After searching the net for a while, I found the Novus product (https://www.novuspolish.com/heavy_scratch_remover.html) to be the most widely used tool.

However as you can see in this link, it isn't recommended to use it on coated plastic.

So my question is what is the build material of the side window plastic of CM 690 III?? Pure acrylic, poly-carbonate, styrene or coated one?

(please take a look at this video for a simple description of different type of plastics and how to remove scratches on them: 



)

Its a brand new case and I feel pretty disappointed to have grimed it. So waiting for your replies. Thank you.


----------



## smithxtt

Hi, I'd like to join the club, I have a slightly modded CM 690 Nvidia edition (the mod is that I used an old floppy to make a front panel for usb/audio)

pictures of setup here



http://imgur.com/UQmK6


more should be added soon


----------



## xeneizes

Hi guys, does anyone knows if a Corsair h110 will fit on the Coolermaster 690 II Advanced (not the usb 3 edition).

Thanks!


----------



## KLEANupguy7

it fits on the 140 mounts on top


----------



## xeneizes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> it fits on the 140 mounts on top


Thanks for your answer.


----------



## BLAMM0

Short question: how to fit a cover that covers the psu and all the bottom? I mean I cut it out, but how will it fit in? Do I need to butcher my case, remove the bottom or top? If yes, then the removal process would be the same, so removing the PSU from under this 'cover' would be a great PITA, right?

I'm on my second attempt with this, but...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Been wanting to get around to this for a year or two now, posted in here ages ago about it. I kept my old CM 690 with hopes of making it a lot smaller than the stock case, but still allowing ATX motherboard and PSU. Lots of work left, the chassis is in bits right now. Top panel is getting there though...still need to finish painting some bits, obviously. The new dimension are about 13" x 13" for the chassis, a bit bigger with the outer plastic shell in place (about 15" x 14"). Top panel is about 14" long...cut and sectioned, joined with epoxy and sanded. The mesh gave me some trouble, so I decided to do the panel over the gap where the two bits of mesh meet up. Figure it would be a good spot for a power button and some USB ports, perhaps some LED lighting control and fan control as well. I'll update some pics once I get more done. The build will house my girlfriends computer, so the exterior is going all white, the chassis will be painted metallic purple, with white and purple LED lighting. Already have all the bits, just need to get some more reinforced cutting wheels for the dremel to finish of the chassis. Side panels will be made from scratch, motherboard tray is from a CM Centurion that will be hacked up and bent to fit. Like I said, lots of work lol The top panel is one of the more difficult bits, so figured I would start there since if I mucked up the rest would be a waste of time. Lots more done then this, just haven't stripped paint from the parts yet, so they are not really photo ready.











Here's a really basic early mock up -



As you can see, no room for optical drives. With an ATX motherboard, only a 240 rad in the top with thin fans will work, with a 120 on the rear and front, but with MATX, should be able to fit 2 240 rads in there. Smallest ATX case without being a nightmare to build in is the goal here.


----------



## CrossoXoHair

Any Chance I could fit a Sapphire r9 390 Graphics Card (308mm) into my standard Coolermaster rc-692?

Or is there no chance?


----------



## dstephe1

Hey, everyone! I'm new here, but I've had my CM690II advanced for a couple years. I finally decided to do a little light modding. I removed the lower hard drive cage, and I also installed a window into the side panel. Any Comments are appreciated


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Good start ^^^









Getting some more work done on my 690 "Mini" mod...chassis is trimmed down to size and fastened together now. Still lots to do...finish cutting the fan grills out of the chassis, plus a bit of cleanup (filing, last bit of paint removal). Have to cut a custom motherboard tray (will use an existing one from another case as a base/template), the PSU mounting bracket needs to be cut and mounted. Then I can paint the chassis (purple), finish the front panel, and should be about complete. Might still make some steel sidepanels, not sure yet. Was thinking of just using clear acrylic for the hardware side, and a white acrylic panel for the backside...not sure what I am going with yet, cross that bridge when I get that far.

Here's the chassis thus far...about 13"x14", give or take -


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Good start ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting some more work done on my 690 "Mini" mod...chassis is trimmed down to size and fastened together now. Still lots to do...finish cutting the fan grills out of the chassis, plus a bit of cleanup (filing, last bit of paint removal). Have to cut a custom motherboard tray (will use an existing one from another case as a base/template), the PSU mounting bracket needs to be cut and mounted. Then I can paint the chassis (purple), finish the front panel, and should be about complete. Might still make some steel sidepanels, not sure yet. Was thinking of just using clear acrylic for the hardware side, and a white acrylic panel for the backside...not sure what I am going with yet, cross that bridge when I get that far.
> 
> Here's the chassis thus far...about 13"x14", give or take -


looking kool so far keep the pics coming


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> looking kool so far keep the pics coming


Thanks! Some more progress...panel fit is still being worked on, nothing is finalized yet...chassis still needs the fan grills cut out, probably have to make a new floor as well...blanking plate for where the 5.25" bays used to be...PSU mounting bracket, motherboard tray...lots left, but making progress when I can. Blanked out the stock power and reset switch...found a better method than epoxy for this...cut a plug to fill the hole, then used superglue and baking soda to fill the gaps...sands much better than epoxy, and dries nearly instantly. Anyway...a few more pics. Like I said, panel gap will be minimized once I get everything bolted together. Oh, headphone and microphone jacks and a fancy power switch will go beside the USB cut outs in the top panel. And I still have the Cooler Master logo for the front, but have lost the Nvidia one...will be painting the Cooler Master one purple, and making a custom purple Nvidia one to fit the stock recess (print on printer paper, apply epoxy and buff smooth and glossy.


----------



## BadDad62

Can you find or know someone that has an original one and put them side by side for comparison


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Can you find or know someone that has an original one and put them side by side for comparison


I doubt it lol I will take some kind of comparison shot later or something, not sure what to compare it to. It's 16" x 8.5" x 15" total, give or take. The original case dimensions are "20.65" x 8.39" x 18.98"" .


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Couple more pics, got everything just about fitted on the top and front panel, just need to make a few minor adjustments before tacking everything into place. Still waiting on a power switch for the top...progress is slow, only working on it here and there. It's getting there though.





And since I couldn't find an original CM 690, here's a dirty photoshop of what it would look like with stock sizing -


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Couple more pics, got everything just about fitted on the top and front panel, just need to make a few minor adjustments before tacking everything into place. Still waiting on a power switch for the top...progress is slow, only working on it here and there. It's getting there though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I couldn't find an original CM 690, here's a dirty photoshop of what it would look like with stock sizing -


Looking tasty. Only thing that bothers me is the two gaps between those plastic protrusions near the top but that's just me being OCD.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Looking tasty. Only thing that bothers me is the two gaps between those plastic protrusions near the top but that's just me being OCD.


Thanks! Those gaps will be fixed/minimized once I tack everything into place, they are just loosely floating there at the moment. I might actually join the two pieces so there won't be a seem at all, I just want to make sure it can all be taken apart still once it's done.


----------



## BadDad62

Looking kool as buddy









Your making me look at doing a M ATX version of my own


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Looking kool as buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your making me look at doing a M ATX version of my own


If you do, make sure you share it on here







Can do this with any case though, I just had this planned for a few years now and kept my junked 690 just for this purpose. I might actually try this again one day with a different case. For now though, I am just trying to get this one done. Might be able to mostly finish it up this weekend. Over the next couple days I hope to at least get the chassis work done, like the motherboard tray and PSU bracket, so I can start the chassis painting next week. It's for the girlfriends computer, so the hardware won't be anything drool worthy, but I might get some purple and white sleeving to complete the look. One of the biggest things I have learned with this is that super glue and baking soda makes an awesome plastic filler, much better than epoxy. I learned the trick from guitar nut repair. You just add a thin layer of superglue on an part that needs build up, and add a spoon full of baking soda on top, and it instantly dries into the baking soda. I cut the front panel a bit short, and fixed that with the superglue method. I'll also use that to fix the gap in the plastic protrusions as well, just haven't got that far yet. Works much better than epoxy, far more solid than "bondo" (doesn't break), flexes about the exact same as the stock plastic does.


----------



## BadDad62

I'll share it quite happily, I've got 2 x 690 and 3 x 690 II so a bit to choose from. Got the idea from here originally

http://coolercasesuk.co.uk/showthread.php?4014-Mini-H20-Cosmos-(pic-heavy)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

That Cosmos mini is awesome! One of my favourite cases of all time actually. If I had one I could never cut it down like that, so nice to see something I would never do myself







I had the idea for a long time now, I think I even posted about it in here a few years back...time just got in the way.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> That Cosmos mini is awesome! One of my favourite cases of all time actually. If I had one I could never cut it down like that, so nice to see something I would never do myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the idea for a long time now, I think I even posted about it in here a few years back...time just got in the way.


I know how that goes I'm still on air since I started a rebuild a year ago now but with shift work and the my mum being sick and moving into a nursing facility and getting sick on and off. Now that she has passed away last month (1st) my brother and I have sorted 99% of her affairs I might be able to get on with it as well as a few other projects.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I know how that goes I'm still on air since I started a rebuild a year ago now but with shift work and the my mum being sick and moving into a nursing facility and getting sick on and off. Now that she has passed away last month (1st) my brother and I have sorted 99% of her affairs I might be able to get on with it as well as a few other projects.


Sorry to hear about your Mom, my deepest condolences to you and your family. Sounds like you are keeping a positive attitude about things though, which is good. I couldn't even begin to describe what's kept me away from modding in the past couple years...too much to list. Glad to finally be able to set some time aside for this project, that's for sure


----------



## BadDad62

Thanks bud, Life is a strange some times


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Couple more pics, got everything just about fitted on the top and front panel, just need to make a few minor adjustments before tacking everything into place. Still waiting on a power switch for the top...progress is slow, only working on it here and there. It's getting there though.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of modding a smaller case, the exact opposite of my 690ii build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming along nicely, hope you get it finished quicker than mine....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> I like the idea of modding a smaller case, the exact opposite of my 690ii build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming along nicely, hope you get it finished quicker than mine....


Thanks! Got a bit done since last post, but haven't had much time to work on it. Got the PSU bracket cut and mounted now though in the front of the case. Still need to do the motherboard tray before I can paint the chassis though. Your stretch 690 looks sweet though


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Updated:


----------



## M3TAl

But, but, where are your hard drives?







What's that taped to the top of the front rad?

Just noticed you have one of those NZXT LED strips. How long have you had it? Mine was good for a month or two then it dimmed to the point of being useless.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

The tape is the Lamptron FC5 Temp sensor, which I put on IN and OUT of each rad. externally







but I had nothing to hide this one







, but when side door is close, from the window, we don't see it









3 SSD, one on the other side of the top bay, the 2 others inside the bay, all with velcro









As for the NZXT I have it since a good year, no problem at all, it works perfectly.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> The tape is the Lamptron FC5 Temp sensor, which I put on IN and OUT of each rad. externally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I had nothing to hide this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but when side door is close, from the window, we don't see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 SSD, one on the other side of the top bay, the 2 others inside the bay, all with velcro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the NZXT I have it since a good year, no problem at all, it works perfectly.


If any of your rads have extra ports I recommend the Bitspower Temp Sensor. Worked great on my fan controller and now on the Commander Mini. http://bitspowerwork.com/shopping/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=155_159&products_id=1883


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Kinda cool for the res. I have no extra port but the res yes


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> Kinda cool for the res. I have no extra port but the res yes


Ah yes, those ports facing towards the bottom rad?


----------



## ChristTheGreat

my res got port on the side, so I could use there. I'll look for this !


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Falling a bit behind on this, but still getting some work done...finally got the PSU bracket and motherboard tray cut down and mounted. Still need to clean up everything with a file, finish cutting the floor out/replacing the floor with acrylic, need to finish cutting the grills out on the top and a bit of other odds and ends. Mostly just small fiddly bits, strip the last bit of paint, and I *should have the chassis finally painted by this time next week. Then all that's left is the side panels, paint some fans+grills, and get a system installed in here. The cable routing holes are old and will also be cleaned up or covered with acrylic and redone. Couple pics, it's pretty ugly as it sits right now, but hopefully you can see where I am going with it -


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Project has slowed due to time constraints, but I am still working on it here and there...





Nothing is bolted together in these photos, everything is just kind of "sitting" there...everything fits together nicely/square once I put the bolts in. I am about 10 nuts short to assemble it right now. Entire chassis will be painted purple, like I said before. A bit of cleaning up to do yet, but I decided I didn't need to bother filing, I am just going to get some small u-channel/c-channel molding to go over the cut edges to clean them up. The acrylic floor will be the same colour as the chassis, I just painted it black so it wasn't transparent for the time being. I also still need to put in a hard drive mount, I think I will just use a left over 5.25"-to-3.5" adapter and bolt it in somewhere. Not sure where yet though...might just go with 2.5" drive mounted behind the motherboard tray as well...still undecided.

Very quick paint mock up of hardware placement -



And just playing around -


----------



## KyleMart06

This is very cool. I like the mod work! Interested to see the final product.


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Just added a 2nd 290 to my water loop and reconfigured my pump/reservoir. I was actually thinking of getting rid of my 690 and going for something bigger but I really do like this case. It was a bit of a struggle to get it all to fit but the case was definitely capable, just don't think I can fit anything else in. What do you all think?






There was just enough room for all the cables. I can only just get the side panel back on, albeit with much difficulty.
I call this 'organized chaos' .


----------



## BLAMM0

looks good, how many hours have you spent on the wire management?







I'm also considering a new case, maybe for Christmas... Rocking my 690ii since 2011.

Current state:


----------



## sinquah

Upgraded my old CM 690 II to a CM 690 III green edition. had a spare case, as a final goodbye with my best friend we decided to do make something cool with the old case. we decided to paint it pink, for when his GF eventually would get a gaming PC instead of that slow old laptop.

she wanted the colors pink and white, and this is wat we came up with









woop woop, first post ever on OC.net


----------



## sinquah

Will post my Green themed 690 III when im back from work!


----------



## Ongmail

My Case


----------



## KyleMart06

Wow... that looks awesome. Nice work sir!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ongmail*
> 
> My Case


Are those Cougar Vortex fans painted white?

Sadly my CM 690 II was decommissioned 1-2 months ago for my new desk/case (DK-Q2X). The 690 II had a good run, it will still be kept for a possible backup system one day.


----------



## BLAMM0

I've sold mine to my best friend


----------



## Wassap

i have a 690 iii and im having some troubles with my front panel audio jack, anyone got an idea how to open it?

edit; nvm i found the latches under the panel, its the same ones as the front cover.


----------



## exitone

how big for a cpu cooler radiator can fir on the top of the v1 case?

Also is there really limit on air cpu cooling that can fit in my case? (disregarding ram etc.)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> how big for a cpu cooler radiator can fir on the top of the v1 case?
> 
> Also is there really limit on air cpu cooling that can fit in my case? (disregarding ram etc.)


It's been awhile, but if I can recall, you'll have trouble fitting any radiator up there. One trick people were using it to mount the rad on the inside of the chassis, and get some thing fans, < 25mm thick, and mount them in between the chassis and the mesh panel on the top of the case. You can use 25mm thick fans if you mod the mesh to stick up about 1/8" compared to stock. I ended up removing the HDD cage and mounting a 240 radiator on the floor of the case, but that too required some modding. The first revision of this case is really not watercooling friendly unless you are prepared to mod. Your best bet I think is just getting a 120mm radiator in the rear 120mm fan mount, I think another 120mm can be mounted in the floor behind the drive cages without any modding. Keep in mind, this is all from memory, it's been quite awhile since I have had my hands on one of these cases.


----------



## exitone

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It's been awhile, but if I can recall, you'll have trouble fitting any radiator up there. One trick people were using it to mount the rad on the inside of the chassis, and get some thing fans, < 25mm thick, and mount them in between the chassis and the mesh panel on the top of the case. You can use 25mm thick fans if you mod the mesh to stick up about 1/8" compared to stock. I ended up removing the HDD cage and mounting a 240 radiator on the floor of the case, but that too required some modding. The first revision of this case is really not watercooling friendly unless you are prepared to mod. Your best bet I think is just getting a 120mm radiator in the rear 120mm fan mount, I think another 120mm can be mounted in the floor behind the drive cages without any modding. Keep in mind, this is all from memory, it's been quite awhile since I have had my hands on one of these cases.


decided to just go for air cooling with the phanteks ph-tc14pe.

any thoughts?

thanks for help. not a modder and don't know much computers practically.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> I
> decided to just go for air cooling with the phanteks ph-tc14pe.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> thanks for help. not a modder and don't know much computers practically.


That's a real nice cooler, I just hope it fits as well...I think you are very close to the maximum cooler height for this case. Your new cooler is 171mm tall, just checking to find actual maximum cooler height for your case...

EDIT - I am getting 176mm for max cooler height, so your new one should just fit, so great choice!


----------



## M3TAl

All I can say is in a 690 II you can barely fit an alphacool ST-30 240mm rad up top. Think i actually had to move the fan mounting holes a few mm.


----------



## snp688

I was looking for a nice mATX case (using Fractal Core 1000 now), but ended up buying a used CM690 for my older rig.


----------



## kcim

CM690 sli bay


----------



## kcim




----------



## KyleMart06

What does the inside of that thing look like. Seems you have fans all over the place.


----------



## kcim

I'll take some better pics, a lot tidier now.


----------



## KyleMart06

That is awesome. Good work sir.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone try to fit 240mm radiator out of the case on top? I mean, fans are in the case and radiator on the top but out of the case.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Can anyone try to fit 240mm radiator out of the case on top? I mean, fans are in the case and radiator on the top but out of the case.


Is that the cm690iii? I had a 240 st30 rad up there in a cm690ii.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is that the cm690iii? I had a 240 st30 rad up there in a cm690ii.


Yes, it is.

What i was trying to do like @kcim's case so i did yesterday but my fans are in the case and radiator out of the case but but but my temps gone crazy









Did i something wrong?


----------



## aliindrawan

Hi Guys,

Greetings from Indonesia. Looking to join the club with my CM 690 II Nvidia Edition. I am not doing anything crazy with the case, just waiting to put a larger square window on the side panel.











Cheers


----------



## Banana-Rama

hi guys, i am planning to get the cm690iii but i noticed it only has usb 3.0, no usb 3.1. it is my first pc build so i don't know a lot, will the lack of usb 3.1 slow down anything?


----------



## Knud

Yes and no honestly.
USB 3.1 comes in 2 flavors: Gen 1 (5Gb/s) or Gen (10Gb/s). Most consumer USB 3.1 solution are still Gen1. (So actually, they are USB 3.0 in terms of speed.)
And, you need a motherboard that has a native USB 3.1 (Gen2) internal header - which does not exist, yet.


----------



## Jarnovich21

Hi guys,
I'm a new member of the 690 club and got some questions? It's okay to post them here?

Owning a CM690 II advanced for quite some time no. Running a Z170 pro gaming + I5 6600K and a Noctua NH-D15 cooler.
I recently noticed that the cooler sits on the Ram's heatsink, which I don't like and when I move the fan away from the Ram, it starts to hum against the metal side panel.
So, I want get rid of the Noctua and go for an AIO watercooling system.
It seems that 240mm is the sweet spot and also only what the CM690 accepts (without modding).
I cant loose the drivebays, running 6 HDD's, so top mounting would be best, I guess.

Would a Corsair H100i v2 do enough and any tip on mounting them?
I noticed that between the case and the cover only fits 120mm fans.
Between the case and motherboard, I've got a 35mm space, Just enough for the radiator.

Any tips on this one would be welcome.

Also wanna know if a sidepanel of the CM690 III would fit a II advanced. I would like to have a windowed panel but the originals seem hard to get and are extremely ugly (with that grill on it).
Cutting it myself would be possible but will never look pro enough.

thanks guys


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarnovich21*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm a new member of the 690 club and got some questions? It's okay to post them here?
> 
> Owning a CM690 II advanced for quite some time no. Running a Z170 pro gaming + I5 6600K and a Noctua NH-D15 cooler.
> I recently noticed that the cooler sits on the Ram's heatsink, which I don't like and when I move the fan away from the Ram, it starts to hum against the metal side panel.
> So, I want get rid of the Noctua and go for an AIO watercooling system.
> It seems that 240mm is the sweet spot and also only what the CM690 accepts (without modding).
> I cant loose the drivebays, running 6 HDD's, so top mounting would be best, I guess.
> 
> Would a Corsair H100i v2 do enough and any tip on mounting them?
> I noticed that between the case and the cover only fits 120mm fans.
> Between the case and motherboard, I've got a 35mm space, Just enough for the radiator.
> 
> Any tips on this one would be welcome.
> 
> Also wanna know if a sidepanel of the CM690 III would fit a II advanced. I would like to have a windowed panel but the originals seem hard to get and are extremely ugly (with that grill on it).
> Cutting it myself would be possible but will never look pro enough.
> 
> thanks guys


I have a first generation H100 cooling my AMD X6-1100T (125 W TDP) at 3.8 GHz in my 690 Advanced II as a 24/7 server for over 3 years now. If the H100 can handle that (with full speed loud fans), it should handle a 6600k (91 W TDP) no problem I would think.


----------



## DarkJoney

Hello, guys.
Which closed loop will fit in CM 690 II?
I am choosing between MasterLiquid 240 and H110i Extreme Performance....
I am afraid that top cover won't close, that's why I am asking here.


----------



## DarkJoney

Any ideas?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Hello, guys.
> Which closed loop will fit in CM 690 II?
> I am choosing between MasterLiquid 240 and H110i Extreme Performance....
> I am afraid that top cover won't close, that's why I am asking here.


What exactly are you going to put in the top cover? There's only about 30mm max room up there and that's pushing it. I was just barely able to fit an Alphacool ST30 240mm radiator up there. It was a super tight squeeze.


----------



## Lumen8

Hi Guys!
I want to show my old PC that is more than three years. Case CM690II advanced usb 3.0...


----------



## KyleMart06

Nice setup.









specs on the rig? I don't see it in your signature.


----------



## Lumen8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Nice setup.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> specs on the rig? I don't see it in your signature.


MB: asus maximus vi formula/ CPU: intel core i7 4770k/ CPU Fan: thermalright true spirit 140/ RAM: corsair vengeance pro 2x8Gb 2133MHz/ PSU: corsair AX760 760W/ GPU: EVGA GTX780/ SSD: Plextor m5pro 128Gb/ Plextor m5s 256Gb/ Crucial m550 128Gb/ HDD: 2xWD Red 2Tb, 4Tb WD Red/

Other: ASUS BW-16D1HT (BD-RW), ASUS ROG OC Panel, Lamptron Touch (fan controller), NZXT Hue (rgb led light controller), ...









UPD: case fans from noctua and nanoxia...


----------



## Lumen8

Fan and rgb controller's hidden...


----------



## KyleMart06

Cool! Good stuff. I need to save up and update at some point.


----------



## NoFaddey

Hi, I'm a new member to the club, I have just started an upgrade build and had a few questions about my case and hoping you guys can answer. But first here's some proof of my cm690 nvidia edition.( Sorry about the bare bones look).





So now the introductions are over, I'd like to address my questions. Basically I'm fed up of the useless ports on the top of the case, the e-sata in particular. Noticed that they look very easy to unscrew and swap out. I'd like to have some more USB ports (USB 3 even) if possible. Does anyone know where I can get hold of these kinda things?

Images to reference what I'm talking about:




Really hoping you guys can give me some help!

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## BLAMM0

You should visit the CM shop, but not sure if they have anything for the mk1 of this case, I saw some top covers for the second generation, that had usb 3.0 instead of e-sata.


----------



## felix

I have used this , various times for modding front/top I/O panels of cases that needed USB3.0

Needs some measuring and some soldering, though.

If you don't care about having "stock" looks, you can always use the screw mounted ones :

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/USB-3-0-Dual-Female-with-Screw-Mount-to-Motherboard-20pin-Header-Cable-50cm-/272259421879?hash=item3f63ed16b7:g5wAAOSwtnpXjcDe ( they can be also found in black color )

or this :

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/USB-3-0-Female-Flat-Cable-to-20-Pin-Header-Motherboard-Dual-Port-Cable-Adapter-/272233452932?hash=item3f6260d584:gXUAAOSwn9lXKDrd (if the in-between distance is same with the cutouts on your plastic panel.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello,

I can not fit H55 exhaust+push configuration with H100i v2, only h55 radiator it does fit but with fan it does not. Can anyone give me an idea?

Thank you.


----------



## azcrazy

I dont have that rad but i modded mine to fit a 360 rad on top, wonder of you could the same just for your fans


----------



## [email protected]

It is barely fit but not as good as i think;


----------



## Tedsworld

Hello all,
I guess I will add my rig now, been a member since 2012, but I never officially joined the The Cooler Master 690 Club....until today. I bought my CM 690 II Advanced back in May 2011. Originally the 690 II started out with a Corsair H50, Intel Core i5-750 (later hanged to a Intel Core i7-870), Corsair Dominator 2 x 2 GB sticks, a Zotac GeForce 220 GPU, a Asus P7P55D Deluxe MB, and lots of fans. Over the years I kept adding and subtracting parts, hardware and began to mod my 690 II. All instruction I gleaned from reading forums (Overclock especially), images, PC mags, etc. I don't or didn't personally know anyone that I could ask question of. Anyway, as my rig began to morph and evolve, I decided to name her Evolution. As I said I'm pretty much self taught, I made some mistakes, but at least they weren't costly ones. I'll list below all the components currently in my Evolution. I have a lot of pictures that I took over the course of the 690's morphogenesis, I'm just not that good of a photographer. Also, I'm not a gamer, never had the time to really get into it, nor have I ever overclocked it. So basically this rig is a extremely over built productivity machine, that I watch videos and listen to my music on. More recently I did a little bit more cable management and added some LED strip lights. These four pics don't reflect that. I apologize for be wordy...............
Thanks again, Tedsworld

Case: CM 690 II Advanced (MODDED)
MB: ASUS P7P55D Deluxe LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
GPU: Intel Core i7-870 2.93 GHz
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 480 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP
Memory: CORSAIR DOMINATOR 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333
Hard Drives: WD Black Caviar 1TB (x5)
PSU: Ultra X4 1050-Watt Modular
Monitors: Dell E2311H (x2)
Lights: DarkSide CONNECT Dimmable Modular LED Strips (2) - Blue
Fan Controller: Lamptron FC2
Fans: CM Blue LED (1 x 120mm, 2x 140mm, 1 x 80mm) and Gelid Solutions WING 12 PL Silent 120mm PWM Fans (x3) Blue LED's
HDD Control Switch: Lian Li 5.25 Six HDD Power Switch Panel
Audio Card: ASUS XONAR D1 -7.1 Channel PCI
Controller Card: SYBA USB 3.0 2-port PCI-e
Wi-Fi Card: Rosewill RNX-N300X
Optical Drives: LiteOn Blu-Ray/DVD Burner/Reader and LiteOn DVD/CD Burner/Reader (switch out periodically)
Microsoft Keyboard and Mouse: Sculpt Comfort Desktop Keyboard and Mouse
Sound System: Altec Lansing "Gateway 2000" Surround Sound System
CPU and GPU Water Cooling: Swiftech MCP655 Special Edition 12 VDC Pump With Speed Controller, Bitspower D5 - MCP655 Mod Kit - Blue Finish, Aquacomputer aquagraFX für GTX 480 GPU Water Block, XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock (Intel), Black Ice Pro Compact High Performance 120 and 240 Radiators, XSPC Single 5.25in Bay Reservoir, XSPC G1/4 Fittings - Black Chrome Finish, PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Flexible Tubing - Brilliant UV Blue


----------



## Tedsworld

I thought that I would add a couple of more pictures. A better one of the side view, not as bright. And a top view. I had replaced the top when I discovered that Cooler Master was offering a USB 3.0 instead of the eSATA connections a couple of years back. I had also replaced the start button with a Blue Illuminated Vandal Resistant "Momentary" Switch from FrozenCPU. Which required some over drilling the original hole. Worked out nicely! You will also notice that I painted the silver trim to black, I like the look a lot better. If anyone is curious, the vendors that I used were Newegg, PerformancePCS, FrozenCPU, Tiger Direct, Sidewinder Computers, Cooler Guys and Micro Center. The primary vendor for the water cooling was PerformancPCS, excellent customer service people there. I will order on line like most people, but if I can call and speak with someone that's a major plus.

Thanks again, Tedsworld


----------



## BLAMM0

Cool rig, looks really good


----------



## Tedsworld

Thank you Blammo.......I appreciate it.


----------



## BLAMM0

This was my first "normal" case too, sold it to my best friend after a few years of use and mods.


----------

